# Comics  > DC Comics >  Hal Jordan Appreciation

## Mr. Mastermind

*DC Forum Appreciation Thread rules*: 

1) *No* negative comments about the honoree of this thread. It's an appreciation thread, not a non-appreciation one. 

2) *No* negative discussion about any competitors of the honoree of this thread (i.e. John Stewart in the Hal Jordan thread). No ifs, ands, or buts. Find another non-appreciation thread to do that, just not here.

3) *No* negative comments about other versions of the character. For example, if you like the DCU version of Cyborg, but hate the DCnU version (or visa versa), just appreciate the earlier version and keep your comments about the latter to yourself. 

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

You know the drill.

----------


## Pharozonk

Man, this thread isn't the same as the old one. I miss *SJNeal*, *Lancerman*, and *Desaad*. Hell, I even miss *WaveHeater* in all of his madness.  :Frown:

----------


## Pharozonk



----------


## Godzilla2099

Green Lantern was the BIBLE for me from Rebirth thru Green Lantern #20 (Current Series).  Hoping it makes a comeback!

----------


## RobinFan4880

Hal is one of the greats!

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Some really cool images to get this thread started:





Looking forward to Uprising.

----------


## SJNeal

> Man, this thread isn't the same as the old one.


Probably because it's several thousand posts shorter.   :Wink: 




> I miss *SJNeal*, *Lancerman*, and *Desaad*. Hell, I even miss *WaveHeater* in all of his madness.


< < < One down, three to go...

----------


## SJNeal

I can't help but wonder how much slower GL threads will move now that we're no longer allowed to make personal attacks...   :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Pharozonk

> I can't help but wonder how much slower GL threads will move now that we're no longer allowed to make personal attacks...


It makes me wonder if the John Stewart fans will make the change and come to the new boards if the change does indeed stick around for the long term.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

No more snide and nasty mockery of other posters over unimportant matters like comic books?

Oh, there's no way we'll ever be getting a Green Lantern forum again.

As for Hal's future, I hope he becomes a great leader of the Corps in Uprising. Plus, get him back together with Carol.

----------


## RobinFan4880

Who cares which Green Lantern becomes the face of the Corps. in outside media, so long as there IS a Green Lantern out there being awesome.

----------


## Pharozonk

> Who cares which Green Lantern becomes the face of the Corps. in outside media, so long as there IS a Green Lantern out there being awesome.


We were just joking around and reminiscing on our past war with the Legion of John Stewart. 

Ah, those were the days.  :Wink:

----------


## Pinsir



----------


## Pinsir



----------


## Pinsir



----------


## Buried Alien

> Man, this thread isn't the same as the old one. I miss *SJNeal*, *Lancerman*, and *Desaad*. Hell, I even miss *WaveHeater* in all of his madness.


They'll probably find their way here before long.

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Güicho

Created these gifs. way back when I first joined CBR, might as well re-post them. 
Also to find out if my new log in worked.






https://i.imgflip.com/1f1sxh.gif

----------


## RobinFan4880

> 


I never really thought about it but Hal is incredibly lazy when it comes to disguises. He doesn't even ruffle his hair or part it the opposite way. He just slaps on a tiny domino mask and assumes none will be the wiser. 




> Created these gifs. way back when I first joined CBR, might as well re-post them. 
> Also to find out if my new log in worked, might as well make my first post a Hal Jordan Green Lantern post.


I *really* like this one. Well done!  :Big Grin: 




> We were just joking around and reminiscing on our past war with the Legion of John Stewart. 
> 
> Ah, those were the days. ; )


I am a veteran of those wars. Of course I played both sides against the middle because, secretly, I think Kyle should be the big star! I took up a new secret identity to start fresh.

----------


## Pharozonk

> I am a veteran of those wars. Of course I played both sides against the middle because, secretly, I think Kyle should be the big star! I took up a new secret identity to start fresh.


I'm guessing you were formerly *GLman*?

----------


## Sodam Yat

> I'm guessing you were formerly *GLman*?


haha Nope lol. That'll be me  :Smile:

----------


## Damos40

> They'll probably find their way here before long.
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


Desh has already posted. So that's a start.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Green Lantern was the BIBLE for me from Rebirth thru Green Lantern #20 (Current Series).  Hoping it makes a comeback!


Great pics! Greatest Green Lantern ever! I got out of Green Lantern books as I couldn't afford to get everyone due to crossovers, but I missed Hal too much. So I've been picking it up again and loving it. I really like that Hal is the leader of the Corps now and I'm looking forward to uprising.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I can't help but wonder how much slower GL threads will move now that we're no longer allowed to make personal attacks...


To be fair, I was already on five/six warnings for that so maybe having a blank slate will be good for me.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Anyway, Hal fanart. I have quite a collection.

----------


## Pinsir



----------


## Tony Stark

> Anyway, Hal fanart. I have quite a collection.


Thanks for posting these LoneNecromancer! Just awesome pics!

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> To be fair, I was already on five/six warnings for that so maybe having a blank slate will be good for me.


I had been banned twice, and was warned that one more toe out of line and I was permabanned.

So I'm really liking the clean slate too.

----------


## Desh

> Desh has already posted. So that's a start.


?

I'm not SJNeal, Lancerman, Desaad, or WaveHeater.

I'm Desh. And I don't think I was much of a regular poster in the former Hal Jordan Appreciation thread. I think I only posted there one time, barring this current post.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks for posting these LoneNecromancer! Just awesome pics!


Np. Here's some good panels. Could only pick three so I decided to leave out the obvious in Darwyn Cooke's New Frontier and Frank Miller's TDKSA.

Geoff Johns:



Kurt Busiek (if you're still hopping about on these forums after they just got New 52'd, we're all still hoping for you to come back and write Hal one last time :P ) :



Marv Wolfman:

----------


## Pharozonk

Marv Wolfman's run was awesome. It's probably my second favorite GL run.

----------


## SJNeal

> To be fair, I was already on five/six warnings for that so maybe having a blank slate will be good for me.





> I had been banned twice, and was warned that one more toe out of line and I was permabanned.
> 
> So I'm really like the clean slate too.


I've never been banned, or even threatened with it.  You guys make me feel like a slacker!   :Cool: 

P.S. the new smilies suck ass.

----------


## juan678



----------


## Tony Stark

> 


LMAO! That's awesome!

----------


## Güicho

GL Animated series concept art...

----------


## Tony Stark

> GL Animated series concept art...


Man that was such a great show. I've been rewatching it on Netflix and it just keeps getting better. The episodes with the Anti-Monitor were just great.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Curious for everyone's favourite Hal story. Expecting a landslide of New Frontiers and Sinestro Corps War/Johns' run, but maybe I'll be surprised.

(New Frontier for me  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Pharozonk

I think the expected answer is New Frontier, but my favorite is actually a story Marv Wolfman did where Hal was trapped in the Arctic and had to fight a polar bear.

----------


## Pinsir



----------


## Sirzechs

> Green Lantern was the BIBLE for me from Rebirth thru Green Lantern #20 (Current Series).  Hoping it makes a comeback!


Lawd the truth has been spoken.

----------


## Thor-Ul

> 





> 


Not his better moments.

----------


## phantom1592

> Curious for everyone's favourite Hal story. Expecting a landslide of New Frontiers and Sinestro Corps War/Johns' run, but maybe I'll be surprised.
> 
> (New Frontier for me )


Never read New Frontier, though I like the cartoon... as an elseworlds of course. I LOVED Rebirth. The way it fixed the Parallax issue, and did so by tying into old GL lore... it was glorious. 


As for my FAVORITES though... I still love GL vol2 #25 vs Guy Gardner. That was one of the first GL books I picked up, and has always been a favorite. I loved most of Jones run, but that was my favorite. Also a fan of the Action Comics weekly story vs Lord Malvolio. 

And JLA Year One... that was just epic ^_^

----------


## Tony Stark

Hal_Jordan_007.jpg


hal_jordan_green_lantern_by_aibryce-d63z0sk.jpg



green.jpg

----------


## bizarro

Me am think Jon Stewart is the worse GL of all time. Especially since me not from Detroit too. Hal is not ok, but he is every bit as good as John. Me hate current GL comics, and totally understand why everybody else does too


Me wish Venditti and Jensen don't write every comic from DC

----------


## dupersuper

> I never really thought about it but Hal is incredibly lazy when it comes to disguises. He doesn't even ruffle his hair or part it the opposite way. He just slaps on a tiny domino mask and assumes none will be the wiser.


Which led to 1 of the few good Earth-based scenes in the GL movie.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Never read New Frontier, though I like the cartoon... as an elseworlds of course. I LOVED Rebirth. The way it fixed the Parallax issue, and did so by tying into old GL lore... it was glorious.


Give it a read, it's classic. A modernised version of that would be perfect for Hal's origin, but god knows what we'll get from Venditti in Secret Origins.

----------


## Pandaman



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Oh, yes, got a decent amount of Sinestro too.

----------


## pikul

GL4_Fist.jpg

10char

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?

----------


## Pharozonk

My other favorite would probably be Dr. Polaris. I guess Krona can count as a Hal Jordan villain too.

----------


## Damos40

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


The Shark.

----------


## Batknight

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


Ummm, Hector Hammond? Really creepy villain, guy makes my skin crawl.

----------


## Pandaman

Monsieur Stigmonius.

I know, he is not "Green Lantern" Hal Jordan's villain, but I've always thought him as a "Hal Jordan's personal Joker."

I hope somebody would bring him back, and made him into "another great threat of the Green Lantern universe." They could attach his story to emotional spectrum stuff.

----------


## pikul

> so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


Kyle Rayner.
He's a kind of villain now that he has stolen Hal's girlfriend!

----------


## SJNeal

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


I have soft spots for Evil Star and Goldface...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Monsieur Stigmonius.
> 
> I know, he is not "Green Lantern" Hal Jordan's villain, but I've always thought him as a "Hal Jordan's personal Joker."
> 
> I hope somebody would bring him back, and made him into "another great threat of the Green Lantern universe." They could attach his story to emotional spectrum stuff.


He's from the Hal-as-Spectre run, right? I never read more than a couple issues of that, Desaad told me a couple things about it that put me off.

----------


## Pandaman

> He's from the Hal-as-Spectre run, right?


Yup. Here is a picture of him.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

I really liked that series.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


Aya, Star Sapphire (Carol) and the Red Lantern crew would be some of my picks.




> I've never been banned, or even threatened with it.  You guys make me feel like a slacker!


Well, I probably wouldn't have been banned so much if I didn't start posting when I was 15.

----------


## SJNeal

> Well, I probably wouldn't have been banned so much if I didn't start posting when I was 15.


Jeezus, when I was 15 I was watching the mailbox for those "100 Hours Free!" discs from AOL so I could log into the DC chats and read people still fuming over "Emerald Twilight"...  :Cool:

----------


## Kid A

> GL Animated series concept art...


Damn, miss this show.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Damn, miss this show.


Dedicated to you. 


//and some more concept art

----------


## Den

> 


Oh dear lord, that's priceless! Thanks for that one

----------


## Tony Stark

> Oh dear lord, that's priceless! Thanks for that one


I loved it too. Can Hal create Kryptonite?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal and Diana bonding.

----------


## Kid A

> 


This reminds me I'm so bummed we never got SCW

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I loved it too. Can Hal create Kryptonite?


Yeah. Though I don't think he has in a while, probably down to Green Lanterns generally seeming quite limited in their powers over the past few years.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Yeah. Though I don't think he has in a while, probably down to Green Lanterns generally seeming quite limited in their powers over the past few years.


Thanks. I thought he could, but wasn't sure.

----------


## Tony Stark

> This reminds me I'm so bummed we never got SCW


I'm tellin ya! Such a great cartoon. I'm rewatching it right now on Netflix.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> This reminds me I'm so bummed we never got SCW


What are the chances that the GLTAS DVDs/Blu-rays sell well enough for them to consider getting the band back together to release a sequel to the show in the form of DVD/Blu-Ray movie of the SCW?

... well, now I've just set myself up for disappointment.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


I think Hank Henshaw is a pretty badass villain and I consider him in Hal Jordan's rogues gallery.

----------


## Raker616

Great job with the thread so far guys, everyone knows I love me some Hal Jordan. It's just too bad that the current comic has stopped me from enjoying his monthly adventures, dc needs to hurry up and get a writer on that book that knows how to write Hal because Venditti sure as heck doesn't.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I think Hank Henshaw is a pretty badass villain and I consider him in Hal Jordan's rogues gallery.


Speaking of pinching other character's villains, I'd really like to see Hal go up against Black Adam proper. He (and Barry) got clearly nerfed in that DC Universe Online trailer.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




Though really, I'd like to see him deal with some magical villains in general.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Speaking of pinching other character's villains, I'd really like to see Hal go up against Black Adam proper. He (and Barry) got clearly nerfed in that DC Universe Online trailer. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though really, I'd like to see him deal with some magical villains in general.


Black Adam is a total badass. I would love to see Hal go up against him.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Hal and Diana bonding.


That is awesome. Hal is something else lol.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Great job with the thread so far guys, everyone knows I love me some Hal Jordan. It's just too bad that the current comic has stopped me from enjoying his monthly adventures, dc needs to hurry up and get a writer on that book that knows how to write Hal because Venditti sure as heck doesn't.


The book is getting better (the last issue was actually pretty good), but there still some serious improvement to be made, especially artwise. The art in the book is just sooo bland. The fill in artist for the last issue was way better than Tan's usual work. I'd put Rocafort on the book instead of Teen Titans. The arcs need to get shorter (how long have we been dealing with Durlans now?), and with more imaginative villains and supporting Lanterns.

The spectrum being a non-renewable resource needs to get cleared up quickly, because it just sucks out a large amount of appeal the GL universe used to have. Being a limitless superhero in a limitless world is a big reason why I like GL comics.

I think all these plot threads will get cleared up by September (or hope they do), and Venditti can move on to more space exploration and weird sci fi concepts.

----------


## Pharozonk

> Jeezus, when I was 15 I was watching the mailbox for those "100 Hours Free!" discs from AOL so I could log into the DC chats and read people still fuming over "Emerald Twilight"...


You old fogey!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The book is getting better (the last issue was actually pretty good), but there still some serious improvement to be made, especially artwise. The art in the book is just sooo bland. The fill in artist for the last issue was way better than Tan's usual work. I'd put Rocafort on the book instead of Teen Titans. The arcs need to get shorter (how long have we been dealing with Durlans now?), and with more imaginative villains and supporting Lanterns.
> 
> The spectrum being a non-renewable resource needs to get cleared up quickly, because it just sucks out a large amount of appeal the GL universe used to have. Being a limitless superhero in a limitless world is a big reason why I like GL comics.
> 
> I think all these plot threads will get cleared up by September (or hope they do), and Venditti can move on to more space exploration and weird sci fi concepts.


I'd love to see Rocafort on the book. That said I'd like to see the story issues fixed first too. 

GL sales have dropped considerably, so it's not even like this is being that well received. Eventually DC will have to think of some way to fix this or go with booting Venditti off.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Black Adam is a total badass. I would love to see Hal go up against him.


Yep. 

I'd really just like to see Hal delve into the magical world. At first glance he'd be out of his depth completely, but imagination and willpower are key elements to magic.

//and after all, his ring basically works on space magic anyway, which is part of why that reservoir idea is so horrible

----------


## nightrider

Still awesome to watch.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


Probably Hector Hammond. Johns did a really good job of making him super creepy during his run.

There's also a bunch of others I really love. Even though the concept in and of itself is ridiculous, I've always really been partial to Goldface. Its a concept that's so silly that its awesome, and honestly hope he gets utilized more. Hopefully, the right writer comes along to reinvent him. Actually, I think I still have the comic of his original debut.

I also really like Mark Richards Tatooed Man

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

Here's another really cool pic of Hal

----------


## Silvermoth

Looking at that picture, I can't believe they got the movie costume so wrong.

Hope they improve it for the justice league movie!

----------


## Tony Stark

> Here's another really cool pic of Hal


That is an incredible pic. Doug Manke is such an amazing artist. Severely underrated!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Here's another really cool pic of Hal


That final issue was just full of great moments like that. I'd probably have hated it if it was in any other comic, but here it just worked.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Looking at that picture, I can't believe they got the movie costume so wrong.
> 
> Hope they improve it for the justice league movie!


There's a rumour floating around about Chris Pine being re-approached for Hal but probably just a rumour.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Rumour here.

I doubt it, considering how many rumours about the current DC movies how been proven false. Pine fits the part, but it strikes me as a typecast considering his Kirk. I'd rather they go for the unknown.

I do think Hal's be in the Justice League movie, though.





Not a fan of Lee's work, but his Hal is nice.

----------


## Pharozonk

> There's a rumour floating around about Chris Pine being re-approached for Hal but probably just a rumour.


I wouldn't mind that. Pine seems to be able to pull of that Captain Kirk cocky space explorer swagger that Hal embodies, though I do agree with *Mr. Mastermind* that going for an unknown would be the stronger choice.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Rumour here.
> 
> I doubt it,* considering how many rumours about the current DC movies how been proven false*. Pine fits the part, but it strikes me as a typecast considering his Kirk. I'd rather they go for the unknown.


Yeah, that's what I thought.




> I wouldn't mind that. Pine seems to be able to pull of that Captain Kirk cocky space explorer swagger that Hal embodies, though I do agree with *Mr. Mastermind* that going for an unknown would be the stronger choice.


Agreed. But I wouldn't mind Pine. Or Jensen Ackles.

----------


## Damos40

> There's a rumour floating around about Chris Pine being re-approached for Hal but probably just a rumour.


Chris Pine as Hal Jordan would just be Ryan Reynolds redux at this point.

WB would only be after him because of the success of the Star Trek movies, but outside of that he is practically an unknown.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Agreed. But I wouldn't mind Pine. Or Jensen Ackles.


Yeah, I wouldn't mine Pine or Ackles either. Ten years ago, I would have said David Boreanaz.

----------


## Robotman

> 


This gave me a good laugh! Thanks.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah, I wouldn't mine Pine or Ackles either. Ten years ago, I would have said David Boreanaz.


I only know him from voicing Hal in the New Frontier animated movie. Though Nathan Fillion always seems to be the popular choice when it comes to "guy in his 40s who voiced character".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I only know him from voicing Hal in the New Frontier animated movie. Though Nathan Fillion always seems to be the popular choice when it comes to "guy in his 40s who voiced character".


You should check him out in the TV show _Bones_ if you want to see why I think he would have made a perfect Hal. Although, you should only watch the first and second seasons of that show. It got _pretty_ horrible in its latter seasons, way too silly, so I stopped watching it. Anyway, his personality in that show  a tough, no-nonsense, charming cop with a military past  is kind of exactly how I'd imagine Hal to be like. But anyway, like I said, I would have imagined him as Hal 10 years ago.

----------


## Pharozonk

> Anyway, his personality in that show – a tough, no-nonsense, charming cop with a military past .


I've never really thought of Hal as no-nonsense. Sure he always did what he had to do, but he made jokes every now and then and had a big group of friends. No-nonsense seems more like John Stewart's thing.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I've never really thought of Hal as no-nonsense. Sure he always did what he had to do, but he made jokes every now and then and had a big group of friends. No-nonsense seems more like John Stewart's thing.


That's kind of what I meant. He's no-nonsense when it comes to actual matters of his job, but he's still jokey and lays on the charm from time to time. In short, he's very much the macho-man.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> You should check him out in the TV show _Bones_ if you want to see why I think he would have made a perfect Hal. Although, you should only watch the first and second seasons of that show. It got _pretty_ horrible in its latter seasons, way too silly, so I stopped watching it. Anyway, his personality in that show – a tough, no-nonsense, charming cop with a military past – is kind of exactly how I'd imagine Hal to be like. But anyway, like I said, I would have imagined him as Hal 10 years ago.


I never really pay much attention to crime shows, most all come off as the same to me.  :Stick Out Tongue:  If I see re-runs on TV I'll check it out, though. 

Would really like Ackles, but of course he wants to be Batman.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Did someone mention Batman?

----------


## Silvermoth

What a great run that was

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Did someone mention Batman?


Such a shame that unhappy Batman fans made it so Geoff had to even it out.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pharozonk

> Such a shame that unhappy Batman fans made it so Geoff had to even it out.


Yeah, hardcore Batman fans can't handle anyone beating him at anything.

Woot 100 posts! I think we might be the fastest growing appreciation thread on the new boards!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Punisher007

No, I'm fine with that.  I just found that scene to be stupid, and I say that as a Hal fan.  It seemed like Johns (one of my favorite writers btw) just went out of his way to make Batman look bad in order to justify his "Hal is the one true GL" thing.  Also, Batman was making some good points, and they were just brushed aside.

----------


## Buried Alien

> That's kind of what I meant. He's no-nonsense when it comes to actual matters of his job, but he's still jokey and lays on the charm from time to time. In short, he's very much the macho-man.


Hal is also the most media-friendly of the Earth GLs.  In the early days, especially, he enjoyed the celebrity of being a superhero and liked mugging for the cameras and talking to the press.  We saw this aspect of his personality used to humorous effect in JLA YEAR ONE, as Barry, Arthur, Dinah, and J'Onn could barely resist rolling their eyes whenever Hal got in front of the media.  

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Pharozonk

> Hal is also the most media-friendly of the Earth GLs.  In the early days, especially, he enjoyed the celebrity of being a superhero and liked mugging for the cameras and talking to the press.  We saw this aspect of his personality used to humorous effect in JLA YEAR ONE, as Barry, Arthur, Dinah, and J'Onn could barely resist rolling their eyes whenever Hal got in front of the media.  
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


JLA Year One was fantastic. I wouldn't mind seeing that adapted into a Justice League movie.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> JLA Year One was fantastic. I wouldn't mind seeing that adapted into a Justice League movie.


I've never actually read it.

----------


## Buried Alien

> I've never actually read it.


Get the TPB; you won't regret it.

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Pharozonk

This thread needs more Gil Kane!

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Perhaps the most misunderstood version of Hal Jordan ever... Frank Miller's?!?! :EEK!: 





A weirdly fitting end to Hal; so powerful he no longer needs his ring to work.

----------


## Pharozonk

I can't see what you posted.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

It was scans of The Dark Knight Strikes Again, and I can't seem to find any good ones from anywhere else.

Well, I still enjoy that version of Hal for all his weirdness.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I'm presuming it was from amongst these pages:

----------


## Pharozonk

Hmm I never read that out of distaste for Frank Miller.

Does that mean Hal is so powerful that he can literally crush the Earth in the palm of his hand? Or is that picture purely allegorical?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

And yes, it's a terrific future-interpretation.

As someone whose mentality is based around the freedom to do as he will, the idea he needs the Corps to direct his will could only ever be a temporary one that he would outgrow. And he does, and outgrows even the ring itself, becoming the literal personification of Willpower and more a kind of space hermit/wizard than the space cop/soldier role the GLC usually has.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

IIRC he shrinks the Earth and crushes Luthor's army.

Hal's pretty much the only 100% good character in that book and the easily the most powerful. It's kinda awesome how he just casually saves the day.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> IIRC he shrinks the Earth and crushes Luthor's army.
> 
> Hal's pretty much the only 100% good character in that book and the easily the most powerful. It's kinda awesome how he just casually saves the day.


Wipes out Luthor's satellite weapons that he was planning to use to cut down the Earth's population to a single billion, too. He pretty much foils the entire plan in the end and doesn't even stick around. 

And Barry probably counts as well with regards to 100% good, he's the one constantly calling Bruce on being a dick.

----------


## andersonh1

> I was going to do another bombardment of Hal hanging out with Sinestro fanart, but something struck me. Obviously, if I say "who's your favourite Hal villain" it'll be swamped with answers of Sinestro, so who's your favourite Hal villain_ not_ including Sinestro?


The Crumbler!!!!


Just kidding.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony Stark

> Did someone mention Batman?


I loved that scene. Bruce gets him back in issue #9, but still.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I've never actually read it.


Me either. Definitely on the list now though.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The Crumbler!!!!
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


What a great villain. Has the power to break down things at an atomic level. Does he call himself something like the Destroyer? No. Crumbler. That works.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

This post is brought to you by Hal's bomber jacket.

----------


## Tony Stark

> This post is brought to you by Hal's bomber jacket.


LOL! When I was growing up I had a bomber jacket just like that. I saw Hal wearing it and thought it was cool.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Anyway, giving some of the Hal-as-Spectre run a read at the moment. So far not really impressed with the portrayal of his character.

----------


## Pharozonk

I've always thought Hal should always have his bomber jacket with him when he's not at Ferris Aircraft. It's like his version of Indiana Jones' fedora.

----------


## TommyJones1945

Guess who's back, b******. 



Thought I'd let my first post on the new site be one of my most fave pics of Jordan.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Guess who's back, b******. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd let my first post on the new site be one of my most fave pics of Jordan.


Welcome to the boards and great pic.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Hal is winning the poll for best Lantern by over 20 votes.

http://community.comicbookresources....tor-2814/page6

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Oh, it's just a little forum poll... 

You don't need that to reaffirm that Hal is the best.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pharozonk

> Oh, it's just a little forum poll... 
> 
> You don't need that to reaffirm that Hal is the best.


That reminds me of the time when some of the John Stewart fans said that an IGN poll proved that John Stewart had more fans. I wonder how they will respond to this?

----------


## The Darknight Detective

45 years a fan since his Filmation shorts of the late '60s!

----------


## Pharozonk

> 45 years a fan since his Filmation shorts of the late '60s!


I've watched some of those and they are pretty awesome! The voice actor for Hal nails it. We need someone like that to play Hal.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> That reminds me of the time when some of the John Stewart fans said that an IGN poll proved that John Stewart had more fans. I wonder how they will respond to this?


Think you know the answer to that.  :Wink:  Having said that, none of these polls are what I would call scientific.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> I've watched some of those and they are pretty awesome! The voice actor for Hal nails it. We need someone like that to play Hal.


Despite the poor animation, they were pretty exciting. Superheroes could still fight the bad guys before that ended during the early '70s. 

BTW, the actor who voiced GL was Gerald Mohr, who appeared in many movies, television shows and on radio (most famously as Phillip Marlowe) during the '40s, 50s and '60s. He was also the voice of Reed Richards in the Fantastic Four cartoon from the same era.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Hal isn't my favorite Lantern but I have a good bit of Lantern stories featuring him. He's always a fun character to read.

----------


## TommyJones1945

> Welcome to the boards and great pic.


Thanks, great to be back.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Desaad still hasn't re-registered yet, has he? His input on Hal was always great.

If you haven't read it, his  character analysis of Hal is fantastic.

----------


## Pharozonk

I wish all the Hal Jordan haters would read that blog. *Desaad* has some great insight as to why we like the character so much.

----------


## Damos40

> *I wish all the Hal Jordan haters would read that blog.* *Desaad* has some great insight as to why we like the character so much.


They won't. Their too ignorant for their own good.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Desaad gets Hal better than most writers these days.

Anyway, I haven't played Injustice yet, how does Hal play in that game? Is there a costume that looks less terrible?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Desaad gets Hal better than most writers these days.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't played Injustice yet, how does Hal play in that game? Is there a costume that looks less terrible?


I haven't actually played it yet either, just the demo. Was waiting for the ultimate edition but I just haven't gotten around to it.

You can unlock the New 52 costume in it, I think.

----------


## liwanag

> I haven't actually played it yet either, just the demo. Was waiting for the ultimate edition but I just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> You can unlock the New 52 costume in it, I think.


Have you seen the MOBA game Infinite Crisis? It's currently in open beta.

I tried it and I enjoy playing as Hal Jordan. I mostly play the Gotham Heights map. Hal has this skill that chains the enemy and it has a really long range. I then fire missiles and drop anvils on the enemy. The team fights are frequent and often get crazy.

Actually, Infinite Crisis has two alternate earth GL characters. One is Atomic Lantern and the other is Arcane Lantern. Both have REALLY interesting back stories that I would really like to read more about. Imagine a scarred Hal Jordan with one arm missing replaced with a big green mechanical arm. 

Hope you guys check it out.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Haven't checked it out yet, I don't usually play games during beta. That said I was looking forward to the comic because the alternate Hals look pretty cool.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Reminded myself of this just now.



How many of you have given this a read? It's a great little done-in-one, not heavy on the action, but it juxtaposes a hero based entirely on free will and choices against a hero ruled over by fate, and it works fantastically.

----------


## Pharozonk

I'm generally weary of reading anything by JMS so I never looked into it. I guess I'll give it a read based on your suggestion.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm generally weary of reading anything by JMS so I never looked into it. I guess I'll give it a read based on your suggestion.


Hah. It's amongst the few things he actually wrote that were decent at DC.

----------


## liwanag

> Reminded myself of this just now.
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you have given this a read? It's a great little done-in-one, not heavy on the action, but it juxtaposes a hero based entirely on free will and choices against a hero ruled over by fate, and it works fantastically.



the cover looks nice. made me realize i miss dr fate stories.

----------


## Deniz Camp

> Hah. It's amongst the few things he actually wrote that were decent at DC.


That whole run was, I thought, filled with good-to-great stories by JMS. The worst of them were a little cliche (The Brother Power issue was yet another platform for JMS to decry modern society and glorify the hippy era, which is very much an out of touch and simplistic worldview) or mundane (the Atom/Joker issue didn't really make use of either character), but the there was a lot of heart there, and the Girls Night Out issue (while hotly debated) was, I thought, really heartbreaking and excellent. 

So was this one.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Reminded myself of this just now.
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you have given this a read? It's a great little done-in-one, not heavy on the action, but it juxtaposes a hero based entirely on free will and choices against a hero ruled over by fate, and it works fantastically.


I've been trying to track this one down. None of the shops around me have it so I'll order off of ebay. I've got every other one Hal guest starred in this volume of Brave and the Bold except this one.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Desaad still hasn't re-registered yet, has he? His input on Hal was always great.
> 
> If you haven't read it, his  character analysis of Hal is fantastic.


That is glorious. I do miss Desaad.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I've been trying to track this one down. None of the shops around me have it so I'll order off of ebay. I've got every other one Hal guest starred in this volume of Brave and the Bold except this one.


You can try looking for the trade, there was one that collected all of JMS' issues. A good few were pretty enjoyable- Aquaman teaming up with Etrigan to fight Cthulhu was pretty fun. 

And yeah, Waid wrote a pretty good Hal earlier but I thought some of his stories were a little lacklustre. 




> That whole run was, I thought, filled with good-to-great stories by JMS. The worst of them were a little cliche (The Brother Power issue was yet another platform for JMS to decry modern society and glorify the hippy era, which is very much an out of touch and simplistic worldview) or mundane (the Atom/Joker issue didn't really make use of either character), but the there was a lot of heart there, and the Girls Night Out issue (while hotly debated) was, I thought, really heartbreaking and excellent. 
> 
> So was this one.


I barely remember the Brother Power or Atom/Joker issue, which I guess says a lot.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Anyone got a scan from that scene in the casino with Batman from BatB? I remember in being really awesome.

But here's Hal's awesome facepalm:

----------


## Tony Stark

Check out the list of the top 50 DC heroes and were they rank Hal from 411mania!
http://www.411mania.com/movies/columns/322971

----------


## TommyJones1945

> Check out the list of the top 50 DC heroes and were they rank Hal from 411mania!
> http://www.411mania.com/movies/columns/322971


Epic. 10 char.

----------


## Tony Stark

I'm not starting anything, but I wanted to ask why is there such animosity between Hal Jordan and John Stewart fans. Me and my brother LOVE Green Lantern. We both were GL rings. My GL is Hal his is John. I was showing him some of the posts on this site and he can't understand why both fan bases bash each others character. Why can't we just respect each others favorites. I like John, but Hal is my favorite. I don't hate any GL. I never cared for Kyle, but I don't hate him. Some of the things Hal fans have said about John fans is pretty harsh and vice versa. I really want to talk about why there is such hate between people who love comics.

----------


## Legion564

I got this from alex sinclair as a one of pretty awesome.image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm not starting anything, but I wanted to ask why is there such animosity between Hal Jordan and John Stewart fans. Me and my brother LOVE Green Lantern. We both were GL rings. My GL is Hal his is John. I was showing him some of the posts on this site and he can't understand why both fan bases bash each others character. Why can't we just respect each others favorites. I like John, but Hal is my favorite. I don't hate any GL. I never cared for Kyle, but I don't hate him. Some of the things Hal fans have said about John fans is pretty harsh and vice versa. I really want to talk about why there is such hate between people who love comics.


Well, John fans are typically the ones who have to constantly s*** on Hal in order to detail to us about how great John is. Does this sound familiar? "...Hal is a jerk/boring! My favourite GL is John..." I mean, I won't deny that I take the piss out of them, but that's directed more at a certain couple of his fans who escalate/start arguments most the time, rather than the character himself.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I got this from alex sinclair as a one of pretty awesome.image.jpg


That issue of GL had so many nice splash pages you wonder if they could've sold it as a poster book. 

Pretty nice though. How big is it?

----------


## Tony Stark

> I got this from alex sinclair as a one of pretty awesome.image.jpgimage.jpg


WOW! Thanks for posting this. IT. IS. AMAZING.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Well, John fans are typically the ones who have to constantly s*** on Hal in order to detail to us about how great John is. Does this sound familiar? "...Hal is a jerk/boring! My favourite GL is John..." I mean, I won't deny that I take the piss out of them, but that's directed more at a certain couple of his fans who escalate/start arguments most the time, rather than the character himself.


Thanks for answering my friend. I just wanted to talk about it as it seems to get real personal.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

In something like 90% of stories involving Hal I've read, I can't stand him. But the 10% where he works work SO WELL he's easily one of my all-time favorite characters. I'll add on to endorsing Desaad's brilliant piece for defining what works for me about the character, and what doesn't when he's handled wrong.







Had to settle for those images rather than the ones I wanted (Hal accepting the offer of the ring with "If I'm not dreaming, absolutely", smiling after getting punched by Sinestro just after coming back to life, and after throwing the Centre into Space, "Sufferin' Suzie I love this ring."), but it gets the point across. As is pretty common, my gold standard is New Frontier and Johns' material before he starts writing Hal as a dumb jock.

----------


## Legion564

> That issue of GL had so many nice splash pages you wonder if they could've sold it as a poster book. 
> 
> Pretty nice though. How big is it?


Its 22x17. Decently sized.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

And, just to keep things honest (and still genuinely one of my favorite Hal moments, in the same manner that Odyssey is easily one of my all-time favorite Batman stories)



*DAMN* YOU AND YOUR *LEMONADE*

----------


## Legion564

> WOW! Thanks for posting this. IT. IS. AMAZING.


Np glad you like it so much!

----------


## Tony Stark

> In something like 90% of stories involving Hal I've read, I can't stand him. But the 10% where he works work SO WELL he's easily one of my all-time favorite characters. I'll add on to endorsing Desaad's brilliant piece for defining what works for me about the character, and what doesn't when he's handled wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to settle for those images rather than the ones I wanted (Hal accepting the offer of the ring with "If I'm not dreaming, absolutely", smiling after getting punched by Sinestro just after coming back to life, and after throwing the Centre into Space, "Sufferin' Suzie I love this ring."), but it gets the point across. As is pretty common, my gold standard is New Frontier and Johns' material before he starts writing Hal as a dumb jock.


Just asking. What is it in 90% of those stories that you don't like about Hal? Nice pics.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Well, John fans are typically the ones who have to constantly s*** on Hal in order to detail to us about how great John is. Does this sound familiar? "...Hal is a jerk/boring! My favourite GL is John..." I mean, I won't deny that I take the piss out of them, but that's directed more at a certain couple of his fans who escalate/start arguments most the time, rather than the character himself.


Yep.

And John Stewart is way more boring than Hal. There's nothing exciting about John in any way. He seems so emotionless most of the time.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> Just asking. What is it in 90% of those stories that you don't like about Hal? Nice pics.


Really more like 60-70%, now that I think about it. But what makes Hal interesting at his best is that he is every bit as superhuman in his personality as Clark and Bruce and Diana. That's what makes Guy effective as a contrast, he's the "what it'd really be like" version of GL, where it unsurprisingly turns out that a totally honest and fearless guy is actually kind of a titanic asshole. But he's still likable, because, y'know, honest and fearless hero. Hal's larger than life, this absolute unyielding force pushing as hard as he can to do as much as he can, which allows him to overcome the flaws that he always has. Even more than Bruce, he's essentially as close as a human can get to being Superman. But so often, he doesn't have that. He's just this doofy guy that blunders through life because he's too arrogant and too stupid to sort his s#!t out, and repeatedly and deservedly pays for it. They're trying to show him as an everyman, but it's this really screwed up modern idea of the everyman as a loser, which actively takes away from everything that makes him special (Guy's kind of down-to-earth himself, but he's hardly 'normal'). He really starts to transmogrify into that over the course of Johns run: from Rebirth where he talks about not settling down, but you get the sense that it's just because no one else could keep up with the sort of life he wanted to live, to Sinestro Corps War (a great story with a great depiction of Hal, mind you) resorting to half-assed "he's afraid of one thing...commitment! Wah wah wah" jokes to the start of the New 52 where he's this unselfaware train wreck of a man asking his ex to cover his loan payments. I get that Johns was trying to go for the idea that he's good at being a Lantern but bad at everyday life, but it undermines him by making him unable to define his own life, a basic aspect of willpower, and makes his increasingly rare heroic feats less and less plausible. Most of the worst stuff with Jordan seems to revert back to that idea I mentioned earlier of him as a dumb jock type.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> John Stewart is way more boring than Hal. There's nothing exciting about John in any way. He seems so emotionless most of the time.


I remember how he was the one superhero on the Justice League cartoon I disliked as a little kid, when I was in full-on "all superheroes are awesome by default". He was essentially "the guy who's there to elevate the awesome characters, especially the Flash, by sucking as hard as possible by comparison". And his one endearing trait--that he liked comics as a kid--was ripped straight from...the Flash. And sadly, this seems to be the case in most of the comics, too. He was enjoyable and had a unique character, if clearly in need of adjustment for the times, in his first appearance, but Cosmic Odyssey damned the character forever to the worst kind of endless moping.

----------


## Pharozonk

> I'm not starting anything, but I wanted to ask why is there such animosity between Hal Jordan and John Stewart fans. Me and my brother LOVE Green Lantern. We both were GL rings. My GL is Hal his is John. I was showing him some of the posts on this site and he can't understand why both fan bases bash each others character. Why can't we just respect each others favorites. I like John, but Hal is my favorite. I don't hate any GL. I never cared for Kyle, but I don't hate him. Some of the things Hal fans have said about John fans is pretty harsh and vice versa. I really want to talk about why there is such hate between people who love comics.


I joined the old CBR forums back in March last year. I pretty much never had a problem with John Stewart prior to joining the CBR forums. I always thought he was a boring chararcter, but his presence never really bothered me. However around June last year, *Mr. Mastermind* created a poll asking which Green Lantern fans wanted to see in an upcoming Justice League movie: Hal Jordan or John Stewart? It started off fairly civil, but quickly degenerated into a 130+ page war of strawman arguments and accusations of racism, selfishness, and nostalgic blindness. After the mods shut down the thread, the John Stewart fans were quick to bring up the debate in various threads that had nothing to do with the Hal vs John debate, especially a poster by the name of *WaveHeater*. After that, for months, every Green Lantern related thread evolved into a fight between the two factions and both sides came to hate each other and their respective characters.

----------


## TommyJones1945

> I'm not starting anything, but I wanted to ask why is there such animosity between Hal Jordan and John Stewart fans. Me and my brother LOVE Green Lantern. We both were GL rings. My GL is Hal his is John. I was showing him some of the posts on this site and he can't understand why both fan bases bash each others character. Why can't we just respect each others favorites. I like John, but Hal is my favorite. I don't hate any GL. I never cared for Kyle, but I don't hate him. Some of the things Hal fans have said about John fans is pretty harsh and vice versa. I really want to talk about why there is such hate between people who love comics.


I joined the former CBR boards late October last year. During that time up untill it ended, there was this user called *WaveHeater* with a Mr Manhattan avatar who was a John Stewart fan that would lurk around here. 90% of his posts involved taking a piss on Hal and preach about how GL is only relevant because black John Stewart appeared on a show that ended six years ago. I don't hate any section of fans, but his antics darkened my view on JS fans.

People who diss other characters just to make theirs seem more high and mighty. I have no respect for such fans.

----------


## nightrider

> I joined the former CBR boards late October last year. During that time up untill it ended, there was this user called *WaveHeater* with a Mr Manhattan avatar who was a John Stewart fan that would lurk around here. 90% of his posts involved taking a piss on Hal and preach about how GL is only relevant because black John Stewart appeared on a show that ended six years ago. I don't hate any section of fans, but his antics darkened my view on JS fans.
> 
> People who diss other characters just to make theirs seem more high and mighty. I have no respect for such fans.


Great speech. I happen to think Hal is a great character and a dear one to me. I was never much a GL fan until reborn, so that was my entry into GL universe and I gotta say, how boring GL-verse would be with Hal's melodrama.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Anyone got a scan from that scene in the casino with Batman from BatB? I remember in being really awesome.
> 
> But here's Hal's awesome facepalm:


This is one of my favorite covers.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Really more like 60-70%, now that I think about it. But what makes Hal interesting at his best is that he is every bit as superhuman in his personality as Clark and Bruce and Diana. That's what makes Guy effective as a contrast, he's the "what it'd really be like" version of GL, where it unsurprisingly turns out that a totally honest and fearless guy is actually kind of a titanic asshole. But he's still likable, because, y'know, honest and fearless hero. Hal's larger than life, this absolute unyielding force pushing as hard as he can to do as much as he can, which allows him to overcome the flaws that he always has. Even more than Bruce, he's essentially as close as a human can get to being Superman. But so often, he doesn't have that. He's just this doofy guy that blunders through life because he's too arrogant and too stupid to sort his s#!t out, and repeatedly and deservedly pays for it. They're trying to show him as an everyman, but it's this really screwed up modern idea of the everyman as a loser, which actively takes away from everything that makes him special (Guy's kind of down-to-earth himself, but he's hardly 'normal'). He really starts to transmogrify into that over the course of Johns run: from Rebirth where he talks about not settling down, but you get the sense that it's just because no one else could keep up with the sort of life he wanted to live, to Sinestro Corps War (a great story with a great depiction of Hal, mind you) resorting to half-assed "he's afraid of one thing...commitment! Wah wah wah" jokes to the start of the New 52 where he's this unselfaware train wreck of a man asking his ex to cover his loan payments. I get that Johns was trying to go for the idea that he's good at being a Lantern but bad at everyday life, but it undermines him by making him unable to define his own life, a basic aspect of willpower, and makes his increasingly rare heroic feats less and less plausible. Most of the worst stuff with Jordan seems to revert back to that idea I mentioned earlier of him as a dumb jock type.


Yeah, I agree with you particularly on Hal not being an everyman, and Johns' characterisation growing steadily worse. Don't like it at all.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade



----------


## TommyJones1945

> Great speech. I happen to think Hal is a great character and a dear one to me. I was never much a GL fan until reborn, so that was my entry into GL universe and I gotta say, how boring GL-verse would be with Hal's melodrama.


Thanks. My entry into the GLverse was SCs...I read Rebirth later on.

----------


## nightrider

> Thanks. My entry into the GLverse was SCs...I read Rebirth later on.


Silly autocorrect. I meant Rebirth, yes. Sinestro Corp War was a fine event though. I've gotta say Blackest Night was my favorite, but the one that'll stay forever in my mind would have to be Johns' last issue.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> 


Is this Alex Ross?

Good find, either way.

----------


## Pharozonk



----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> Is this Alex Ross?
> 
> Good find, either way.


Yes, from the miniseries Justice

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yes, from the miniseries Justice


Hal had a few decent moments in that, as I vaguely recall. Though from what I remember and it being Alex Ross, it was mostly the Superman and Captain Marvel Show.

----------


## BFD

Just joined here again, glad to see there is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread going!

----------


## Pharozonk

> Just joined here again, glad to see there is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread going!


Psh, reboots can't keep us down!  :Cool:

----------


## SJNeal

> 


Love all of these!!! "The Third Law" was a personal favorite for years...

----------


## Pharozonk

"The Third Law" is pretty awesome. Gerard Jones is probably my favorite Green Lantern writer.

----------


## Phil3940

Parallax
art_parallax_01.jpg

hal-jordan_parallax.jpg

ParallaxEmeraldNight001.jpg

----------


## Phil3940

Parallax.jpg

dculeg_cv9.jpg

----------


## Phil3940

parallax
Parallax_Commission_by_Thuddleston.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, not exactly sure why you're putting that here, you're not exactly going to find a lot of praise for Parallax in this thread.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Although since we mention him (and I think honestly for the first time in this thread, which is morbidly interesting), let's talk about a somewhat little-known Hal Jordan story that actually did something meaningful with the mess that was Emerald Twilight. 



Worth it just to see Tom Kalmaku beat up the Justice League.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Yeah, not exactly sure why you're putting that here, you're not exactly going to find a lot of praise for Parallax in this thread.


I can't see how anybody can be a fan of Hal and Parallax, IMO. It just doesn't compute.

----------


## Buried Alien

> I can't see how anybody can be a fan of Hal and Parallax, IMO. It just doesn't compute.


Parallax is an indelible part of Hal Jordan's character history, but not a glorious part of it.   :Wink: 

OT aside:  I wish we had our old smilies back; the new suite of smilies we got in the reboot just don't quite express the right shades of emotion.  

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Pharozonk

We don't take kindly to Parallax 'round these here parts.  :Cool:

----------


## Tony Stark

> Although since we mention him (and I think honestly for the first time in this thread, which is morbidly interesting), let's talk about a somewhat little-known Hal Jordan story that actually did something meaningful with the mess that was Emerald Twilight. 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it just to see Tom Kalmaku beat up the Justice League.


I've always wanted to read that. Anyone can give me a quick summary. Also would like to know about the Third Law?

----------


## Phil3940

> Although since we mention him (and I think honestly for the first time in this thread, which is morbidly interesting), let's talk about a somewhat little-known Hal Jordan story that actually did something meaningful with the mess that was Emerald Twilight. 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it just to see Tom Kalmaku beat up the Justice League.


I did reading this book, it really cool

----------


## SJNeal

> OT aside:  I wish we had our old smilies back; the new suite of smilies we got in the reboot just don't quite express the right shades of emotion.  
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


Yeah, these smilies are total bullshit.  I know next to nothing about these things, but why couldn't they have used the old ones on the rebooted boards? 

On Topic - Parallax had a cool costume.  That's about it.

----------


## SJNeal

> I've always wanted to read that. Anyone can give me a quick summary.


Basically the life and times of Hal, as seen through the eyes of Pieface.  There's also Hal's illegitimate son, but I don't wanna give too much away.  It's a great book and can be found in both hardcover and paperback, you should pick it up!




> Also would like to know about the Third Law?


_Green Lantern_ vol. 2 #32-35.  The GLC vs. Entropy against the backdrop of the Guardians being sneaky bastards.  Nothing groundbreaking, but an entertaining read.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Basically the life and times of Hal, as seen through the eyes of Pieface.  There's also Hal's illegitimate son, but I don't wanna give too much away.  It's a great book and can be found in both hardcover and paperback, you should pick it up!
> 
> 
> 
> _Green Lantern_ vol. 2 #32-35.  The GLC vs. Entropy against the backdrop of the Guardians being sneaky bastards.  Nothing groundbreaking, but an entertaining read.


Thanks so much for the info. I will definitely be buying these.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks so much for the info. I will definitely be buying these.




...and of course, for this scene.

Only Hal would plan to put Bruce out of the action by just strapping him to a massive rocket and firing him off somewhere far away.

----------


## phantom1592

> Although since we mention him (and I think honestly for the first time in this thread, which is morbidly interesting), let's talk about a somewhat little-known Hal Jordan story that actually did something meaningful with the mess that was Emerald Twilight. 
> .


Ohhhhhh I really disliked that book. The details are REALLY vague right now... but there was SOMETHING about that was just went retcon crazy... Flew in the face of way too much lore. 

I also think it was written out of existence by the time of Rebirth anyway.... 



Honestly, I just picked up the Rise of the Third Army TPB and I am SERIOSULY confused... For all the GL got through new 52 mostly unscathed... So much doesn't line up now! 

DID the parallax thing still happen? Did Hal still break the Corp??   I saw flashbacks in there where Kyle was wearing the standard GL uniform having birthday parties for Ganthet with Kilowog and the rest...   It LOOKS like the whole 'torchbearer' years are GONE now  :Confused:

----------


## Tony Stark

> ...and of course, for this scene.
> 
> Only Hal would plan to put Bruce out of the action by just strapping him to a massive rocket and firing him off somewhere far away.


That is great. I have to show this to my brother as he is a HUGE Batman fan. It's his all time favorite.

----------


## dupersuper

> ...and of course, for this scene.
> 
> Only Hal would plan to put Bruce out of the action by just strapping him to a massive rocket and firing him off somewhere far away.


If Batman's more dangerous than Superman, then I'm a small cat.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If Batman's more dangerous than Superman, then I'm a small cat.


This was Post-Crisis Superman, I'm sure his tactic was going to be beg them to stop. Try and give them a firm shake of the shoulders. Gasp, did he go too far? Better go cry about the inhumanity of it all and whether it's right to use his powers or not.

----------


## Buried Alien

> This was Post-Crisis Superman, I'm sure his tactic was going to be beg them to stop. Try and give them a firm shake of the shoulders. Gasp, did he go too far? Better go cry about the inhumanity of it all and whether it's right to use his powers or not.


At least as far as Superman is concerned, I'm glad we've put those days behind us.

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Throwing in some more fanart.

----------


## Güicho

> .... let's talk about a somewhat little-known Hal Jordan story that actually did something meaningful with the mess that was Emerald Twilight.


I read both  Emerald Twilight & Last Will for the first time  post Rebirth,  so I'm not sure of the impact  it had at the time of publication? 
 I  do  Agree though, Last Will actually did try to add some meaning to Hal's fall during Emerald Twilight, which otherwise wasn't really about Hal at all.  Hal was just the emptied vessel for the quickest, most mindless shocking shortcut to removing Hal, John  and  the Corps,  so new  Kyle could be the only Green Lantern.
Last Will did seem to actually try and explore the actual character, by visiting the actual *human* moments deliberately  denied him by Emerald Twilight.   




> .
> Worth it just to see Tom Kalmaku beat up the Justice League.


Are you sure that was Kalmaku and not Jordan describing how the JL might be defeated? From what I remember it's Tom who asks "Hal"(his presence/dying will as manifest through the ring) how he would do it, and he begins the narration, but then the narrator/ narrative tend to merge or switch? It's almost like Kalmaku is keeping Jordan's will alive, so "Hal" saying "stop you're hurting them", is like stop letting it (the narrative) play out, but it's Jordan's narrative of how he would have done it, all the tricks are things _he_(Jordan) would have personally know about how to defeat them.

----------


## dupersuper

> This was Post-Crisis Superman, I'm sure his tactic was going to be beg them to stop. Try and give them a firm shake of the shoulders. Gasp, did he go too far? Better go cry about the inhumanity of it all and whether it's right to use his powers or not.


This post-Crisis Superman?

----------


## dupersuper



----------


## killer

Any chance of Hal Jordan being back to Justice League again? It just doesn't feel the same without GL.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Any chance of Hal Jordan being back to Justice League again? It just doesn't feel the same without GL.


I stopped reading it after he left. I did read the Atlantis storyline as my brother was getting it, but I stopped buying it when Hal left.

----------


## Phil3940

> This post-Crisis Superman?


go to http://community.comicbookresources....t-Appreciation

----------


## Phil3940

post same sorry

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Any chance of Hal Jordan being back to Justice League again? It just doesn't feel the same without GL.


I think it's so Johns can tell his big events like Trinity War and Forever Evil because if Hal was around he'd just sort them out no problem.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tony Stark

Barry_Allen_and_Hal_Jordan.jpg


Green-Lantern-Hal-Jordan-In-Flight.jpg


green_hal_jordan_by_roydgriffin-d460dbk.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

And of course, one of the greatest Hal images ever...

----------


## Tony Stark

One thing I notice about Hal that he doesn't get alot of props for is manipulating people. He's awesome at pushing people's buttons to either piss them off, throw them off their game or get them do do what he wants with just saying a few words. It's pretty fun to watch him do it.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> ...and of course, for this scene.
> 
> Only Hal would plan to put Bruce out of the action by just strapping him to a massive rocket and firing him off somewhere far away.


I'll always use this scene in those Superman vs Hal debates. It's so good! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony Stark

> I'll always use this scene in those Superman vs Hal debates. It's so good!


Welcome back and glad to see you back.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Reminded myself of this just now.
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you have given this a read? It's a great little done-in-one, not heavy on the action, but it juxtaposes a hero based entirely on free will and choices against a hero ruled over by fate, and it works fantastically.


Finally tracked it down yesterday and you were right my friend. A really great done in one. I had my brother read it and he loved it as well. Thanks again for the great recommendation my friend. I'm looking to get JLA Year One as I hear Hal is great in that to.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Welcome back and glad to see you back.


Thanks man, it's nice to be back.

A week is actually pretty long when you get banned and have GCSE's to do.



Does anyone know where this is from?

----------


## Pharozonk

It's from the The Batman TV show.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Finally tracked it down yesterday and you were right my friend. A really great done in one. I had my brother read it and he loved it as well. Thanks again for the great recommendation my friend. I'm looking to get JLA Year One as I hear Hal is great in that to.


No problem, glad you liked it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks man, it's nice to be back.
> 
> A week is actually pretty long when you get banned and have GCSE's to do.


Nice to see you back.

----------


## Kid A

Welcome back, sock puppet!  :Wink:

----------


## dupersuper

> I'll always use this scene in those Superman vs Hal debates. It's so good!


The scene in which Hal assumes the 3 other super speedsters on the team will stand around watching him take out Flash and Batman?

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Quitely needs to draw soemthing related to Green Lantern someday.




> It's from the The Batman TV show.


I think that show might have been my first exposure to Hal.




> Welcome back, sock puppet!


Oh you!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> The scene in which Hal assumes the 3 other super speedsters on the team will stand around watching him take out Flash and Batman?


He created an impenetrable force field moments earlier...

----------


## Enigmatic Undead

This Mike Allred variant is awesome

----------


## green blogger

> Desaad still hasn't re-registered yet, has he? His input on Hal was always great.
> 
> If you haven't read it, his  character analysis of Hal is fantastic.


Just read the post and I agree with how he describe Hal as an adventurous driven person...

Great gallery of Hal Jordan pics by the way...

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

> Reminded myself of this just now.
> 
> How many of you have given this a read? It's a great little done-in-one, not heavy on the action, but it juxtaposes a hero based entirely on free will and choices against a hero ruled over by fate, and it works fantastically.


That issue looks very interesting, I'll see if I can track it down.

----------


## Tony Stark

> That issue looks very interesting, I'll see if I can track it down.


Let us know what you think. I just bought it a day or so ago and I loved it. It was a really well done story.

----------


## Pandaman

Did anyone noticed this game....




*Following on from the events of DC Superheroes, Beyond Gotham follows the Caped Crusader on an intergalactic adventure, which sees him out to prevent Braniac from destroying Earth. To achieve his goal, Brainiac is using the power of the Lantern Rings to miniaturise cities from across the cosmos. To stop him, Batman – along with a host of other DC heroes and villains must visit different Lantern Worlds to collect the Rings and put an end to Braniac's scheme.

The game will feature more than 150 unique, unlockable characters from the DC universe. Following on from LEGO Marvel Super Heroes, Beyond Gotham will use big figures for characters such as Killer Croc and Solomon Grundy. Each character will new gadgets and abilities, with the announcement saying that "the power of the Lantern rigs bring unexpected twists to the classic characters' personalities."*

Is actually "Lego Batman & Green Lantern"???

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> Is actually "Lego Batman & Green Lantern"???


Nope, cause see, he's getting comically mind-controlled on what amounts to his own turf, likely along with the rest of the League. Good thing Batman's there to save those poor unfortunates.

----------


## dupersuper

> He created an impenetrable force field moments earlier...


Green Lantern force fields have historically been pretty penetrable where Superman's concerned, let alone Superman, Wonder Woman *and* Martian Manhunter (who can phase through stuff if brute strength isn't cutting it).  I'm just saying, Hal could use that tactician GL with the gold eyepatch for a consult here...

----------


## Tony Stark

> Green Lantern force fields have historically been pretty penetrable where Superman's concerned, let alone Superman, Wonder Woman *and* Martian Manhunter (who can phase through stuff if brute strength isn't cutting it).  I'm just saying, Hal could use that tactician GL with the gold eyepatch for a consult here...


Apparently Flash couldn't vibrate through this one though. He smacked up into it. Also Hal has made kryptonite with his ring before. Let's not go counting Hal out just yet.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> Apparently Flash couldn't vibrate through this one though. He smacked up into it. Also Hal has made kryptonite with his ring before. Let's not go counting Hal out just yet.


Martian Manhunter vibrated through Hal's constructs in Blackest Night, Eobard Thawne vibrated through Hal's constructs twice in the return of Barry Allen, in Flash Rebirth Barry Allen vibrated through Hal's constructs, in Flash annual issue 2 Barry vibrated through Hal's constructs post-flashpoint, Wally broke out of Allen Scott's constructs in Flash/Green Lantern faster friends. Notable characters such as Flash and Martian Manhunter vibrating through constructs always been consistent.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Martian Manhunter vibrated through Hal's constructs in Blackest Night, Eobard Thawne vibrated through Hal's constructs twice in the return of Barry Allen, in Flash Rebirth Barry Allen vibrated through Hal's constructs, in Flash annual issue 2 Barry vibrated through Hal's constructs post-flashpoint, Wally broke out of Allen Scott's constructs in Flash/Green Lantern faster friends. Notable characters such as Flash and Martian Manhunter vibrating through constructs always been consistent.


I know that, but in that picture that was shown Flash wasn't able to get through it. Then again he can make kryptonite. In the picture Hal also made a construct helmet to make it even harder for Manhunter to get into his head. My point is don't count Hal out so soon.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> I know that, but in that picture that was shown Flash wasn't able to get through it. Then again he can make kryptonite. In the picture Hal also made a construct helmet to make it even harder for Manhunter to get into his head. My point is don't count Hal out so soon.


I doubt GLs can make kryptonite to be honest.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I doubt GLs can make kryptonite to be honest.


It's been done.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> It's been done.


You referring to Green Lantern Last Legacy? If not which other times has it been done?

----------


## TommyJones1945

> You referring to Green Lantern Last Legacy? If not which other times has it been done?

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That's a pretty cool cover. I love reading old issues like that.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> 


That was apparently Tom Scioli's favorite Superman run.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'm just saying, Hal could use that tactician GL with the gold eyepatch for a consult here...


Kreon. 

Pretty sure he's dead, like all of the other GL's Gerard Jones created...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


Technically it wasn't actually Hal who created the Kryptonite in that issue, but it was done with a Green Lantern ring all the same.

----------


## Tony Stark

A little help from my Hal Jordan family. What book is this and what is it about? 
355033-81361-hal-jordan.jpg

----------


## Pharozonk

I honestly have no idea. Sorry. :Frown:

----------


## andersonh1

> Kreon. 
> 
> Pretty sure he's dead, like all of the other GL's Gerard Jones created...


He was killed off somewhere around issue 13 of Geoff Johns run, I think, pre-Flashpoint. Hal found the Lost Lanterns and rescued most of them, but Kreon was killed. Too bad, I liked him.

----------


## Tony Stark

> He was killed off somewhere around issue 13 of Geoff Johns run, I think, pre-Flashpoint. Hal found the Lost Lanterns and rescued most of them, but Kreon was killed. Too bad, I liked him.


Yeah. He was a cool character. He died in the same story in which they found him. His ring ended up going to Boodika. He was a Black Lantern as well.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> A little help from my Hal Jordan family. What book is this and what is it about? 
> 355033-81361-hal-jordan.jpg


Tangent: Superman's Reign.

(a mini-series revisiting Jurgen's Tangent imprint)

----------


## TommyJones1945

> Technically it wasn't actually Hal who created the Kryptonite in that issue, but it was done with a Green Lantern ring all the same.


I know. Just wanted to show the rings were always able to do it. Don't know if they still can right now.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Tangent: Superman's Reign.
> 
> (a mini-series revisiting Jurgen's Tangent imprint)


Thanks as always my friend. Tangent comics? Was this continuity? Was Hal featured quite a bit or just this issue? Sorry for all the questions, but I like to get a little info before I jump into something.

----------


## Tony Stark

149936-174194-hal-jordan.JPG


2192620-37.jpg.jpg


1287570-gl4.jpg

----------


## Tony Stark

620176-lastscan.jpg


3256577-1920x1200_green-lantern-key_01_slim.jpg


3248254-img_6976.jpg

----------


## Tony Stark

> I honestly have no idea. Sorry.


No need to apologize my friend.

----------


## Tony Stark

299580-86776-hal-jordan.jpg


299588-39265-hal-jordan.jpg


741491-n35750520841_1422930_7009777.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks as always my friend. Tangent comics? Was this continuity? Was Hal featured quite a bit or just this issue? Sorry for all the questions, but I like to get a little info before I jump into something.


From what I know Jurgens had some sort of imprint in the 90s where he re-imagined a lot of superhero characters/concepts which was recognised as one of the "official 52 universes" when that was a thing, and then a few years ago they revisited it with a multiversal crossover. I've never actually read it.

----------


## Tony Stark

> From what I know Jurgens had some sort of imprint in the 90s where he re-imagined a lot of superhero characters/concepts which was recognised as one of the "official 52 universes" when that was a thing, and then a few years ago they revisited it with a multiversal crossover. I've never actually read it.


Thanks again. I did some research on it. It sounds OK.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

So Hal fans, I've read a lot of GL stories since Rebirth, but GL stories featuring Hal prior to that are limited. Are there any collected editions that I should hunt down that are well worth the read?

----------


## SJNeal

What pre-"Rebirth" era are you looking for?  If you're looking for modern stuff, there is indeed little to choose from.  You've got "Emerald Dawn I", "Emerald Dawn II", "The Road Back" (my favorite) and "Emerald Twilight", all of which are long out of print, or you can go further back to the previous series which had some recent collections - "Sector 2814" Vol's 1-3.

Or do you mean ANY collections featuring Hal, including other titles...??

----------


## Pharozonk

For my personal Hal recommendations, I would say to read anything by any of the following:

John Broome
Marv Wolfman
Len Wein
Steve Englehart
Gerard Jones

That should give you some solid classic Hal reading material.  :Cool:

----------


## dupersuper



----------


## SJNeal

^^^

Great stuff!  I really wish they'd collect Gerard Jones' run; only 4-5 trades should do it!

----------


## green blogger

> Is this for real or just a parody?


It seemed this Hal Jordan has more wisdom and leadership presence in his words. Or maybe it's due to the white streaks in the hair...

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

Thanks for the suggestions!




> What pre-"Rebirth" era are you looking for?  If you're looking for modern stuff, there is indeed little to choose from.  You've got "Emerald Dawn I", "Emerald Dawn II", "The Road Back" (my favorite) and "Emerald Twilight", all of which are long out of print, or you can go further back to the previous series which had some recent collections - "Sector 2814" Vol's 1-3.
> 
> Or do you mean ANY collections featuring Hal, including other titles...??


Yeah, I was looking for basically anything from any era.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> So Hal fans, I've read a lot of GL stories since Rebirth, but GL stories featuring Hal prior to that are limited. Are there any collected editions that I should hunt down that are well worth the read?


Next year (I think) there's a new collected edition of DC New Frontier coming out, which is well worth it. You can dig up previous collected editions but they'll be split into volume 1 and 2 whilst the only other way to get all the issues collected together is the Absolute.

----------


## andersonh1

> 


This is the Hal Jordan that made me a fan of the character. He was a leader long before the current series, and he was a lot wiser and more seasoned back then too.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> For my personal Hal recommendations, I would say to read anything by any of the following:
> 
> John Broome
> Marv Wolfman
> Len Wein
> Steve Englehart
> Gerard Jones
> 
> That should give you some solid classic Hal reading material.


I'll also add Mark Waid's Brave and the Bold to that quality list.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> This is the Hal Jordan that made me a fan of the character. He was a leader long before the current series, and he was a lot wiser and more seasoned back then too.


This is also a great point to make when people try to excuse Parallax as a valid character growth or path in any way. At that point in the DC'verse, Hal had grown and become much more stable and mature. I wouldn't have bought even into regular Hal snapping in those circumstances and especially not if he'd wisened up over the years.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> I know. Just wanted to show the rings were always able to do it. Don't know if they still can right now.


I'm aware of the those scans. It feels like Johns made some changes on lantern rings when he took over, considering what happened in Blackest Night issue 0.

----------


## Tony Stark

2011-12-07_jordon.jpg


323688-137977-hal-jordan.JPG


375596-5484-hal-jordan.jpg

----------


## Tony Stark

1863545-green_lantern_by_mdm10_d3iskqq.jpg


322651-159453-hal-jordan.jpg



463368-hal_jordan.jpg

----------


## Pharozonk

Has anyone read this before? It looks pretty awesome.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Has anyone read this before? It looks pretty awesome.


It's a Kyle story. I haven't read all of it but essentially-

In the past, Hal and a bunch of GLs once came across some Xenomorphs that goes chestbuster on one GL. Hal pretty much makes them the Xenomorphs his b**ches but decides not to kill them as they frankly don't pose the GLs any threat and while they're killing machines he figures it would be like just going genocidal on alien sharks, and so they leave them on a deserted planet (Mogo, I think?). Then years later Kyle and then some ex-GLs come across the Xenomorphs and Kyle loses his power ring like a moron and then you know, typical Aliens story.

----------


## Güicho

> Is this for real or just a parody?


That was  great parody, and a bit of ironic foreshadowing.

Shows no mater how  good Jordan is, no mater how many he saves, there will always be those accusing him of ignoring or neglecting them,  casting him as villain.
He can't win.

The irony of course is this is inevitably how they cast him in the 90s.
Unable to be everywhere at once, eventually he runs into the moment he would most "fear". Where he pretty much was able to save everyone, except  in the end those he supposedly loved most (Coast City).

Although the story as it plays out, Jordan as per his character overcomes that tragedy by implicitly  finding and focusing on the living.  He even says so.
It's how he survives, moves forward.

Of course that tragic  "ending" wasn't shocking or _extreme!_ enough for the 90s to get speculators to buy multiple copie$.
Hence it was re written as ...

 
LOL!

Now focusing on the DEAD! Instead of the living, he suddenly goes insane turns on and kills what are essentially friends and family. _...EXTREME!_
Love or hate it, character development or character assassination,   casting him as villain   apparently $old big!

----------


## Pharozonk

> It's a Kyle story. I haven't read all of it but essentially-
> 
> In the past, Hal and a bunch of GLs once came across some Xenomorphs that goes chestbuster on one GL. Hal pretty much makes them the Xenomorphs his b**ches but decides not to kill them as they frankly don't pose the GLs any threat and while they're killing machines he figures it would be like just going genocidal on alien sharks, and so they leave them on a deserted planet (Mogo, I think?). Then years later Kyle and then some ex-GLs come across the Xenomorphs and Kyle loses his power ring like a moron and then you know, typical Aliens story.


That actually sounds pretty cool, even if it's Kyle story rather than a Hal one.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That actually sounds pretty cool, even if it's Kyle story rather than a Hal one.


Oh, there are a handful of good Alien or Predator crossover stuff in comics. Batman vs Predator is terrific, and Warren Ellis' Stormwatch closed out with an Aliens crossover.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Has anyone read this before? It looks pretty awesome.


I think the first issue is about Hal, but I want to read this as well.

----------


## Tony Stark

_17__green_lantern__hal_jordan__by_msz006zeta-d67ra90.jpg


93fe3f8f51586c1eef0e72c3dc427bfb.jpg


184975_10150096952012599_524142598_6286735_6233873_n.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Tony Stark

> 


Yes. Hal isn't scared to say what he has on his mind lol!

----------


## Tony Stark

I saw this when it first dropped, but I had to post this article here. I pulled a Howard Dean when I saw it in the trailer. What do my fellow Hal Jordan fans think?
http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/05/...,manual#!TPDH3

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I saw this when it first dropped, but I had to post this article here. I pulled a Howard Dean when I saw it in the trailer. What do my fellow Hal Jordan fans think?
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/05/...,manual#!TPDH3


Oh, I remember seeing that in the trailer but to be honest I doubt it'll be anything more than references. That said given Ollie and Barry are already heading up their own shows you'd think it'd make sense to throw Hal in there, but... yeah.

EDIT: And the use of this image in the article made me chuckle. If they do include Hal clearly they would need to adapt this scene (well, cover, whatever).

----------


## green blogger

> Has anyone read this before? It looks pretty awesome.


I have read the story about this on wikipedia. Would love to get myself a copy of the entire story.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I have read the story about this on wikipedia. Would love to get myself a copy of the entire story.


I don't think it's too hard to find, in singles at least. I've seen it a lot of time in longboxes.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> 


Wow, shocked someone snagged a preview for the Justice League movie so soon.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, there's a partner image that shows Jesse Eisenberg Lex shaking his fist and going "SUPERMAN!"

----------


## Tony Stark

299588-39265-hal-jordan.jpg


179194-146076-hal-jordan.jpg


898646-a137f7167fde801c7654709ad66e6f29.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Always nice to see Darwyn Cooke drawing Hal.



(of course it'd be nicer if they could get him writing him again too, but I digress  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Pharozonk

I love this Mike Allerd GL piece

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Oh yeah, I completely forgot to post that here. That was a great cover. Though Batman's inclusion seems fairly pointless.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Never watched Superfriends. After seeing this, kinda wish I had.

----------


## Billy Batson

> Oh yeah, I completely forgot to post that here. That was a great cover. Though Batman's inclusion seems fairly pointless.


*Well it is a Batman '66 variant...*

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> *Well it is a Batman '66 variant...*


Yeah, I know. Still kinda detracts for me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I love this Mike Allerd GL piece


Yeah, I was gonna get that variant, but my store was sold out... :Mad:

----------


## SJNeal

I'd love to see an out of continuity GL series by Allred; something like Marvel's current _Silver Surfer_ book would be cool.

----------


## Kid A

As long as Dan Slott isn't writing.

Giffen would be a good fit.

----------


## Tony Stark

To my fellow Hal fans. Wanted your help with something.  I know he is not in them as much, but I see that the third army and the first lantern are in 2 different trades, but they have one called the end with issues #0, #13-#20 of Green Lantern. Could I get the end and understand everything or do I need to get the other 2?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> o my fellow Hal fans. Wanted your help with something.  know he is not in them as much, but I see that the third army and the first lantern are in 2 different trades, but they have one called the end with issues #0, #13-#20 of Green Lantern. Could I get the end and understand everything or do I need to get the other 2?


I was only reading the main Green Lantern book, but as I recall the Third Army arc was concluded in a Green Lantern Corps annual.

----------


## Tony Stark

Green Lantern Hal Jordan Corps Oath OA Sector 2814.jpg



463368-hal_jordan.jpg



887399-hal_2.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Middle one's quite nice. Tried looking it up and it seems the artist have never posted it at a higher resolution. He also had another.

----------


## SJNeal

> Green Lantern Hal Jordan Corps Oath OA Sector 2814.jpg


Is this MD Bright or just a close approximation?

----------


## Pharozonk

> Is this MD Bright or just a close approximation?


It looks very similar to his work, but I think it's someone else.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Pharozonk

One of my life goals is to one day own an original copy of Showcase #22.  :Cool: 

EDIT: Woo 1000th post. It's fitting that it would happen on Hal's thread.  :Cool:

----------


## Pharozonk

Hey Hal fans, watch Bob Chipman's GL history review. It's pretty awesome.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Always nice to see Darwyn Cooke drawing Hal.
> 
> 
> 
> (of course it'd be nicer if they could get him writing him again too, but I digress  )


DC needs to get Cooke to do another League-ish tale.
I love his art, it gives me such a good vibe.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Hey Hal fans, watch Bob Chipman's GL history review. It's pretty awesome.


His review of the Green Lantern movie was certainly less enthusiastic. :Stick Out Tongue: 

IIRC, an admin here said that H.E.A.T. wasn't as crazy as Bob suggests (though or course I really wouldn't know).

Maybe we should restart it to finally get a good creative team on the book and to get Hal back with Carol.

----------


## Pharozonk

Heh, a sort of second coming of H.E.A.T?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Heh, a sort of second coming of H.E.A.T?


Well, I'm not sending anyone membership cards. You can print them out yourselves.

----------


## Pharozonk

> Well, I'm not sending anyone membership cards. You can print them out yourselves.


Out of curiosity, has anyone seen an actual H.E.A.T. card before?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Out of curiosity, has anyone seen an actual H.E.A.T. card before?


I haven't. Try asking Buried Alien.

----------


## Tony Stark

98035-166597-hal-jordan.jpg



222602-50428-hal-jordan.jpg



988337-willpower.jpg

----------


## Buried Alien

> I haven't. Try asking Buried Alien.


I've never seen one, and I don't know that a physical card ever existed.  I was never a member, though I sympathized with the cause.  The 1990s were not kind to DC heroes with Silver Age origins or deep Silver Age roots.  

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Raker616

Speaking of HEAT I found this interview with the guy behind it from 1997 and it was very interesting read, I was a supporter of the cause so it took me back to that time frame when things were ultra heated in the GLU.

http://www.quantumzone.org/behind_th...interview.html

----------


## Pharozonk

> Speaking of HEAT I found this interview with the guy behind it from 1997 and it was very interesting read, I was a supporter of the cause so it took me back to that time frame when things were ultra heated in the GLU.
> 
> http://www.quantumzone.org/behind_th...interview.html


Wow, that's some cool stuff! Thanks for the link.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Speaking of HEAT I found this interview with the guy behind it from 1997 and it was very interesting read, I was a supporter of the cause so it took me back to that time frame when things were ultra heated in the GLU.
> 
> http://www.quantumzone.org/behind_th...interview.html





> Allred: How do you think those at DC will react.
> 
> Grimes: The optimist in me says, "Immediately hire Kurt Busiek."


Amusingly, I've heard other people suggest the same to fix the current GL book.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Speaking of HEAT I found this interview with the guy behind it from 1997 and it was very interesting read, I was a supporter of the cause so it took me back to that time frame when things were ultra heated in the GLU.
> 
> http://www.quantumzone.org/behind_th...interview.html


Thanks. Definitely will be giving this a read.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Could we be getting a Hal back in a starring role alongside the Flash in time for Christmas?

This rumour sounds too good to be true!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Could we be getting a Hal back in a starring role alongside the Flash in time for Christmas?
> 
> This rumour sounds too good to be true!


Well, I agree with sounding too good to be true to me, if I'm honest.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Well, I agree with sounding too good to be true to me, if I'm honest.


What caused me to doubt it was the 3 films a year idea. That just seems ridiculous and an easy way to overexpose the brand.

However, if true, I would love if Phil Ford and Chris Miller directed. That's a random pick, but they're movies are always great.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

If the Flash/Lantern film turns out to be true, I imagine that Hal will be the Lantern they go with. I'm 99.9% sure Barry will be the Flash in the cinematic universe, and Hal is the Lantern he has the most history with in the comics. If Wally was the Flash I could see them going with Kyle or maybe John, but that seems unlikely.

----------


## Tony Stark

A movie with Hal and Barry?! Let's get some Brave and the Bold in theaters in 2017!

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> A movie with Hal and Barry?! Let's get some Brave and the Bold in theaters in 2017!


I would buy 10 tickets, just cuz!!

----------


## liwanag

> I would buy 10 tickets, just cuz!!


a brave and the bold movie? starring hal and barry?

my wife and would watch, and we would bring friends with us. we've been doing that for every dc movie that came since the time of our marriage. 

the most was when we watched green lantern. we had like 10 people with us (we owned a small store then and we decided to treat our employees and some friends to a free movie). despite the reviews, everybody enjoyed the movie.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## LoneNecromancer

On a side note, posting in that JL3000 thread reminded me- how many of you have been reading it? Hal's so far had a damn good showing in it.





 from here.

I'll post some pages in a moment.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Waterfall

I hope Nathan Fillion get the role he deserves this time!

I'm sure they won't be switching GL as he and Barry are THE duo. It's not like Wally & Kyle/John situation.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Tony Stark

Hal has been pretty big in Injustice Season 2 as well. I wasn't aware he was in Justice League 3000.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hal has been pretty big in Injustice Season 2 as well. I wasn't aware he was in Justice League 3000.


He's an flawed clone, but somehow he's still being better written as that.

----------


## Tony Stark

> He's an flawed clone, but somehow he's still being better written as that.


I'll give it a shot and see if I dig it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'll give it a shot and see if I dig it.


It's probably a bit of an underrated book in that not many people talk about it, but it's very entertaining with a good handful of fun characters.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Going for some of the classics.

----------


## green blogger

Here's a classic too...

Green Lantern Hal Jordan (Showcase 22).jpg

----------


## Tony Stark

I know it's not a Major Motion Picture, but this is still great news!
http://television.cosmicbooknews.com...n-cw-movie-way

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Isn't cosmicbooknews known to be incredibly unreliable?

----------


## Tony Stark

> Isn't cosmicbooknews known to be incredibly unreliable?


I don't know to be honest, but with Ferris Air and everything being shown in the Flash trailer. It makes sense. Maybe I'm just hoping to see more Hal  :Smile:

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> I don't know to be honest, but with Ferris Air and everything being shown in the Flash trailer. It makes sense. Maybe I'm just hoping to see more Hal


I hope to see Hal on Flash and Arrow soon too. He's both Ollie and Barry's best friend, so it makes sense to put him there.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit...news/?a=101977

Well, Kevin Smith is pals with Ben Affleck so I would consider him to be a decent source.

----------


## Pharozonk

> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansit...news/?a=101977
> 
> Well, Kevin Smith is pals with Ben Affleck so I would consider him to be a decent source.


Unfortunately, I heard Kevin Smith was pushing for a John Stewart GL movie so I don't know if he really wants to do Hal fans any favors.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Unfortunately, I heard Kevin Smith was pushing for a John Stewart GL movie so I don't know if he really wants to do Hal fans any favors.


In the clip Kevin Smith just said that he thought the idea of a GL/Flash would be really cool. I kinda doubt he has any strong opinions of what GL they use.

----------


## SJNeal

> Unfortunately, I heard Kevin Smith was pushing for a John Stewart GL movie so I don't know if he really wants to do Hal fans any favors.


In a sick, twisted kind of way I hope this does happen... and then flops. 

Maybe that will finally shut up a few people who swear Hal was the reason the last GL movie under performed...  :Cool:

----------


## Kid A

> Isn't cosmicbooknews known to be incredibly unreliable?


Yeah, one of them blatantly made up the Bryan Cranston is Lex rumor that circulated for weeks before Cranston finally denied it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah, one of them blatantly made up the Bryan Cranston is Lex rumor that circulated for weeks before Cranston finally denied it.


I think just about every rumour so far regarding casting has been completely untrue, which is why I still don't believe Momoa is Aquaman even though I think it's been known he's been in talks for something.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I hope to see Hal on Flash and Arrow soon too. He's both Ollie and Barry's best friend, so it makes sense to put him there.


Exactly! I miss Hal and Ollie's relationship so much.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I'd completely forgotten the Infinite Crisis comic was out yet.



Anyone picked it up yet? What do you think?

----------


## Kid A

Didn't know it was out yet either, so I'll check it out soon. 

Finally a comic I can afford.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I'd completely forgotten the Infinite Crisis comic was out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone picked it up yet? What do you think?


I'll have to check it out. Wanted to ask you a quick question my friend. In justice league 3000. Is Hal shrunken down or something? I've seen images were he is alot smaller than the others.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Yes, he was shrunk down by the petulant,insane reality-altering member of "The Five", a group of villains who control most of the known universe in that particular future. She fell in love with Hal (or, more accurately, formed an insane crush on him) and tried to keep him as a pet/boyfriend. In the process of trying to (unsuccessfully) break his will, she shrunk him down to tiny size. 

Should be mentioned that this is some of the best Hal Jordan stuff I've seen in a long while; currently my favorite portrayal of the character in comics.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Yes, he was shrunk down by the petulant,insane reality-altering member of "The Five", a group of villains who control most of the known universe in that particular future. She fell in love with Hal (or, more accurately, formed an insane crush on him) and tried to keep him as a pet/boyfriend. In the process of trying to (unsuccessfully) break his will, she shrunk him down to tiny size. 
> 
> Should be mentioned that this is some of the best Hal Jordan stuff I've seen in a long while; currently my favorite portrayal of the character in comics.


Thanks. I'll try to pick it up.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yes, he was shrunk down by the petulant,insane reality-altering member of "The Five", a group of villains who control most of the known universe in that particular future. She fell in love with Hal (or, more accurately, formed an insane crush on him) and tried to keep him as a pet/boyfriend. In the process of trying to (unsuccessfully) break his will, she shrunk him down to tiny size. 
> *
> Should be mentioned that this is some of the best Hal Jordan stuff I've seen in a long while; currently my favorite portrayal of the character in comics.*


Like I said a couple pages ago, that's what makes it particularly amusing that the character is supposed to be a flawed, imperfect clone.

----------


## Shadowcat

When this run first began, I didn't care for it. I've had the issues, but never really read them. I finally decided to read the Venditti/Van Jensen run from the beginning and I am loving it. Sure, it's not the everlasting event that was Johns' run, but it's some mighty fine sci-fi, and in a medium where real sci-fi is a rare commodity.  It got off to a shaky start, but its starting to get its stride.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> When this run first began, I didn't care for it. I've had the issues, but never really read them. I finally decided to read the Venditti/Van Jensen run from the beginning and I am loving it. Sure, it's not the everlasting event that was Johns' run, but it's some mighty fine sci-fi, and in a medium where real sci-fi is a rare commodity.  It got off to a shaky start, but its starting to get its stride.


Oddly enough I was coming into this thread to ask if anyone was still reading the current run.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Oddly enough I was coming into this thread to ask if anyone was still reading the current run.


I think I'm gonna start dropping some of them. The plots are fine, and Shadowcat is right that its good sic fi. The character work however? Yeah, its just atrocious. Venditti treats Hal like he's some sort of rookie who hasn't already led the Corps several times before and not to mention the other dialing back of characters that have taken place under his tenure.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

I also wanted to come here to check in and see if there's any news on the movie front.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Oddly enough I was coming into this thread to ask if anyone was still reading the current run.


I'm still getting it. Uprising has been OK. It's good to see Sodam Yat return, but he is starting to show Hal as a strong more competent leader lie he always was.

----------


## nightrider

So, back to the million dollar question.
Who would you want to be casted as Hal Jordan for the upcoming JL movie?

----------


## Pharozonk

> So, back to the million dollar question.
> Who would you want to be casted as Hal Jordan for the upcoming JL movie?


Chris Pine or Nathan Fillion

----------


## lancerman

> So, back to the million dollar question.
> Who would you want to be casted as Hal Jordan for the upcoming JL movie?


Bradley Cooper would be great. The perfect Hal Jordan is a young Harrison Ford though

----------


## andersonh1

> Oddly enough I was coming into this thread to ask if anyone was still reading the current run.


I'm enjoying it a lot more than the last few years of Johns' run. Vendetti's done a decent job, honestly. I went back and re-read all his issues a week or two ago, and it all holds up well. Hal's still too much of a dumb jock, which he never was before, but that's a New 52 problem, not a Vendetti one.

Hey, it's the only New 52 book I'm still buying every month. Something about it is obviously working for me.  :Smile:

----------


## TommyJones1945

Chris Pine. 10 char.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The perfect Hal Jordan is a young Harrison Ford though


Well, as far as perfect looks go I think it's said Gil Kane modelled Hal on Paul Newman.

----------


## Kid A

I wonder if it would be possible to keep Mark Strong as Sinestro.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> I wonder if it would be possible to keep Mark Strong as Sinestro.


Judi Dench played M with Brosnan and Craig, so it's never been done before.

But they would really want to disassociate themselves from the first film so I doubt they would want him back.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Judi Dench played M with Brosnan and Craig, so it's never been done before.
> 
> But they would really want to disassociate themselves from the first film so I doubt they would want him back.


I think Strong's performance was a universal positive about the movie, so it's feasible all the same.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> I think Strong's performance was a universal positive about the movie, so it's feasible all the same.


I do hope he returns, he was pretty much the pitch perfect Sinestro. I'd actually like it if Sinestro was the villain of the Flash/GL 

I'm kinda looking forward to LEGO Batman 3 just because Hal is going to play a big part of it. If anything it disproves the idea that WB is abandoning Hal for John across all media (which is circulating around _some_ appreciation threads). I also really want the other Corps to be playable in it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Oh yeah, forgot that was coming out soon. 



Those Lego games just seem to keep getting better and better so it should be pretty good.

----------


## nightrider

> Well, as far as perfect looks go I think it's said Gil Kane modelled Hal on Paul Newman.


He looks perfect for Hal.

----------


## Pharozonk

> He looks perfect for Hal.


Yeah, the resemblance is on point.

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

> When this run first began, I didn't care for it. I've had the issues, but never really read them. I finally decided to read the Venditti/Van Jensen run from the beginning and I am loving it. Sure, it's not the everlasting event that was Johns' run, but it's some mighty fine sci-fi, and in a medium where real sci-fi is a rare commodity.  It got off to a shaky start, but its starting to get its stride.





> I'm enjoying it a lot more than the last few years of Johns' run. Vendetti's done a decent job, honestly. I went back and re-read all his issues a week or two ago, and it all holds up well. Hal's still too much of a dumb jock, which he never was before, but that's a New 52 problem, not a Vendetti one.
> 
> Hey, it's the only New 52 book I'm still buying every month. Something about it is obviously working for me.


My sentiments exactly about the current GL run: I just love the SciFi direction, and I find it much better than most of the post Blackest Night storylines. IMO the revolution against the GLC storyline was very well seeded and told with some pretty good pacing and its great that the payoff is just around the corner.

Hal was portrayed as less than competent for a little while but I always figured it was just to make the point that he's a great field commander who had to recognize that he has a lot to learn about after being promoted to senior leadership- a situation that was rectified when he finally accepted his shortcomings and asked for counsel leading to him acting more like a leader.

I still feel that GLC is the superior book nowadays, but thats because the art is much better over there; I think the writing is on par currently.

----------


## green blogger

> Well, as far as perfect looks go I think it's said Gil Kane modelled Hal on Paul Newman.


I've read about Silver Age's Hal having being modeled on Paul Newman on Wikipedia. But the article was edited and it was no longer mentioned.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I've read about Silver Age's Hal having being modeled on Paul Newman on Wikipedia. But the article was edited and it was no longer mentioned.


Found it.



Pretty sure that's in a letter page.

----------


## Pandaman

Robert Venditti's Secret Orgin (Hal Jordan) Preview.

----------


## Pandaman



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Fingers crossed it's a decent story. Don't see why they didn't ask Johns to do it considering these are all fairly short and it's an excuse to put his name on the cover.

----------


## Pharozonk

Sheesh, how many times are they going to re-tell Hal's origin?

----------


## Buried Alien

> Sheesh, how many times are they going to re-tell Hal's origin?


I guarantee you it'll be fewer times than they tell Superman's or Batman's.   :Big Grin: 

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hey, they re-told Batman's origin in the issue prior, I don't think the idea of it being a "done" story is really changing anything.

----------


## SJNeal

Like the first two _Secret Origins_, I'll be buying this just for Bermejo's gorgeous cover.

----------


## Pharozonk

To me, Emerald Dawn I and II are still the best origin stories. I never cared for Johns' _Secret Origin_.

----------


## SJNeal

> To me, Emerald Dawn I and II are still the best origin stories. I never cared for Johns' _Secret Origin_.


When it comes to Hal, DC likes to pretend the 80's and 90's* don't exist...



*With the exception of Parallax, of course.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

That's interesting about his being visually based on Paul Newman. I also read that Carol was supposed to resemble Elizabeth Taylor, so I guess we could see this as a life-like resembles of Hal and Carol.






> I'm kinda looking forward to LEGO Batman 3 just because Hal is going to play a big part of it. If anything it disproves the idea that WB is abandoning Hal for John across all media (which is circulating around _some_ appreciation threads). I also really want the other Corps to be playable in it.


I would love it if we could get some of the other Corps members playable. These LEGO games use a lot of palate swaps for playable characters so I see no reason we can't get at least 15 Lanterns.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I'll be buying this just for Bermejo's gorgeous cover.


That cover is frigging glorious! It would make an amazing tattoo. This is the only one I'm picking up so far and of course it's due to Hal.

----------


## Pharozonk

> That's interesting about his being visually based on Paul Newman. I also read that Carol was supposed to resemble Elizabeth Taylor, so I guess we could see this as a life-like resembles of Hal and Carol.


She looks like Elizabeth Taylor in New Frontier:

----------


## Buried Alien

> When it comes to Hal, DC likes to pretend the 80's and 90's* don't exist...
> 
> 
> 
> *With the exception of Parallax, of course.



As well they should.  The 1990s, especially, weren't a glorious era for the character of Hal Jordan.

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## SJNeal

> That cover is frigging glorious! It would make an amazing tattoo. This is the only one I'm picking up so far and of course it's due to Hal.


Yeah, these covers should be posters!  

I'm a little annoyed that Aquaman didn't get a headlining role in an upcoming issue, cuz I'd have loved to see that cover!

----------


## SJNeal

> As well they should.  The 1990s, especially, weren't a glorious era for the character of Hal Jordan.
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


Aw, c'mon!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hal only existed as GL from '90-'94, and it wasn't all that bad!  Other characters had it worse...

----------


## Pharozonk

> As well they should.  The 1990s, especially, weren't a glorious era for the character of Hal Jordan.
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


I heartily disagree. Writers like Marv Wolfman, Len Wein, Steve Englehart, and Gerard Jones are the reason I'm a Hal Jordan fan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## andersonh1

> As well they should.  The 1990s, especially, weren't a glorious era for the character of Hal Jordan.
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


The early 90s, pre-Emerald Twilight when Gerard Jones was writing the series were pretty good. That's when I first read the character and became a fan. It was from 1994 on that things got dire.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That's interesting about his being visually based on Paul Newman. I also read that Carol was supposed to resemble Elizabeth Taylor, so I guess we could see this as a life-like resembles of Hal and Carol.


Damn, that's pretty much perfect.

----------


## electr1cgoblin

What does everyone think of casting Matthew Fox as Hal Jordan?  I mean, the guy's already got experience playing a charismatic, take charge, fearless leader who can be reckless and has deep father issues.  Plus he looks a lot like Hal to me.

GreenLantern_II.jpg

screen-shot-2014-01-24-at-124315.jpg

And how weird is this?  You could have Guy Gardener, the cocky, abrasive, anti-hero Lantern played by Fox's cocky abrasive, anti-hero co-hort, Josh Holloway (Sawyer).  Hey, he even looks like the new Guy looks!  What a dynamic they had, and could have again!

1390855023000-REDL-27-2.jpg

----------


## Pharozonk

I was watching Edge of Tomorrow yesterday and Tom Cruise seemed like he could play a pretty good Hal

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Tom Cruise has always played Hal type roles and is still good at them. I doubt WB would cast him though as he hasn't starred in a big film that wasn't Mission Impossible for a while now.

----------


## Pharozonk

Edge of Tomorrow is pretty good and the critics seem to be enjoying it too. I hope someone at WB sees the movie and tries to pick him up for a GL role

----------


## electr1cgoblin

> Tom Cruise has always played Hal type roles and is still good at them. I doubt WB would cast him though as he hasn't starred in a big film that wasn't Mission Impossible for a while now.


I have a personal dislike for Cruise that probably blinds me to his potential appeal as Hal, honestly.  He's just TOO cocky and self-assured in his roles, and that damned smile...

Honestly, I doubt that Fox or Cruise would ever be cast because both would be deemed 'too old'.  I think that's a mistake, since neither look their age and could easily play Hal as a late 30's early 40s guy.

----------


## Buried Alien

> I was watching Edge of Tomorrow yesterday and Tom Cruise seemed like he could play a pretty good Hal


Fifteen to twenty years ago, I would have cast Tom Cruise as Hal Jordan.  Today, not so much.

Heh.  Imagine Tom Cruise (Maverick) GL Hal and Val Kilmer (Iceman) Batman.

Could Anthony Edwards (Goose) have pulled off Flash (Barry Allen)?

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

They'll probably go for a complete unknown when casting Hal (and I'm pretty certain he'll be in the DC movie universe now). 

I think going younger in the movies is a good choice; Hal should be the same age as Superman and Barry. I wouldn't mind if Batman is the oldest member of the JL and the rest were in their early 30's. And older Hal can still work though.

----------


## electr1cgoblin

> Fifteen to twenty years ago, I would have cast Tom Cruise as Hal Jordan.  Today, not so much.
> 
> Heh.  Imagine Tom Cruise (Maverick) GL Hal and Val Kilmer (Iceman) Batman.
> 
> Could Anthony Edwards (Goose) have pulled off Flash (Barry Allen)?
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)


Nice.  Yeah, I think he could have.

----------


## SJNeal

> What does everyone think of casting Matthew Fox as Hal Jordan?  I mean, the guy's already got experience playing a charismatic, take charge, fearless leader who can be reckless and has deep father issues.  Plus he looks a lot like Hal to me.
> 
> GreenLantern_II.jpg
> 
> screen-shot-2014-01-24-at-124315.jpg
> 
> And how weird is this?  You could have Guy Gardener, the cocky, abrasive, anti-hero Lantern played by Fox's cocky abrasive, anti-hero co-hort, Josh Holloway (Sawyer).  Hey, he even looks like the new Guy looks!  What a dynamic they had, and could have again!
> 
> 1390855023000-REDL-27-2.jpg


Holloway would make a great Guy! Good call.

----------


## nightrider

I'm thinking DC should go for smaller names 


Sean Faris, mostly acting in TV roles.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

(source: Cascioli, Booth & from here)

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Is Hal Jordan faster than... the Flash?!?!?!

For more, Desaad created a truly epic Hal Jordan feat thread here. It's a really great reference point to challenge those who say Hal's a weak GL.

----------


## green blogger

> I was watching Edge of Tomorrow yesterday and Tom Cruise seemed like he could play a pretty good Hal


I watched TOP GUN and Tom Cruise's character really reminded me of Hal Jordan. He was wild and fearless as a pilot, breaking the rules. He even wore the same pilot jacket.

----------


## nightrider

> I watched TOP GUN and Tom Cruise's character really reminded me of Hal Jordan. He was wild and fearless as a pilot, breaking the rules. He even wore the same pilot jacket.


Too bad Tom Cruise is too old.

----------


## green blogger

> Too bad Tom Cruise is too old.


Yeah. Good point.

But I really viewed the movie as a Hal Jordan (as a pilot) inspired movie.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I've also heard the book/movie The Right Stuff cited by a couple posters as being a great example of having a sort of classic Hal character, but I haven't actually read/seen it. I think Buried was one of the people who cited it, maybe he could elaborate.

----------


## liwanag

> I watched TOP GUN and Tom Cruise's character really reminded me of Hal Jordan. He was wild and fearless as a pilot, breaking the rules. He even wore the same pilot jacket.


now that you mentioned it, tom cruise's roles do strike me as the hal characters.... 

next to nathan fillion that is.

maybe they can find a similar yet younger actor...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

From here.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Hal is returning to the Justice Leaugue.

Finally! Justice League has gotten way better since #12, so he'll probably be written much better.

----------


## Kid A

Hopefully he's not just written as incompetent comic relief this time.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hopefully he's not just written as incompetent comic relief this time.


Has Johns actually given any interviews on his thoughts on the direction of the GL books since leaving?

----------


## Kid A

He said on Reddit he isn't reading them because he needs a break from GL.  Which makes sense and is pretty common among writers. Or maybe he secretly is, but wants to be amicable haha.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Has Johns actually given any interviews on his thoughts on the direction of the GL books since leaving?


He's probably too polite to give any honest answers, so he'd most likely just say he loves them. EDIT: wrote this before Kid A's comment, so ignore it.

Does anyone else think that Hal will be teamping up with Superman and Flash to form their own Justice League (which seems possible considering how DC is using the JL everywhere now) instead of actually joining the team? They have got Power Ring already.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> He said on Reddit he isn't reading them because he needs a break from GL.  Which makes sense and is pretty common among writers. Or maybe he secretly is, but wants to be amicable haha.


True, but he's DC's chief creative officer, I'd imagine he'd still be kept aware of what's going on in them.




> The first year of Justice League was really bad, but ever since Reis came on board the quality has gotten better.


Yeah, I kinda suspect that it was either rushed and then of course what we saw later (Throne of Atlantis, Trinity War, Forever Evil) was the stuff Johns actually had planned for a while (which makes sense, he was building up to an Aquaman story since Brightest Day, it was said Trinity War was originally meant to take place before the reboot and well, Forever Evil, he's good at writing villains), or Lee was having quite a bit of input on the story.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

The main problem with the book was that everythign was centered around Bendis-type (in other words, shitty) dialogue and splash pages (which, to be fair, is the only thing good about Lee's art) instead of character and story.

Focussing on two books and a TV show sounds like less of a work load than what he had at the beginning of the New 52.

----------


## Kid A

Someone actually asked him about this in the AMA and all he said was that he tried to make the first year accessible to new readers.  I mean I guess it kind of makes sense that he thought that whole Bendis/Whedon style of thin plots and corny dialogue is what's presumed to be new reader friendly.  And the second year is where he resumed his initial plans, though Trinity War seemed to have gotten at least a couple last minute re-writes. 

I think he was just doing his best Bendis dialogue impression over Lee plots, but we'll never know what was actually going on.

----------


## Pharozonk

Some fresh Hal avatars I made:

hal jordan 2.jpg

hal jordan.jpghal jordan.jpg

----------


## Tony Stark

I was planning on getting Jl anyway, but this makes it a MUST now that Hal is coming back.

----------


## green blogger

> Hal is returning to the Justice Leaugue.
> 
> Finally! Justice League has gotten way better since #12, so he'll probably be written much better.


I'm excited about this.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Anyone read this? Haven't caught up on this week yet.





Not really keen on the art though.

----------


## TommyJones1945

> Hal is returning to the Justice Leaugue.
> 
> Finally! Justice League has gotten way better since #12, so he'll probably be written much better.

----------


## green blogger

> Anyone read this? Haven't caught up on this week yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really keen on the art though.


Is this from Secret Origins #3? Have to get this by Monday...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Is this from Secret Origins #3? Have to get this by Monday...


Yep. By Venditti, not sure who the artist is.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Hal is returning to the Justice Leaugue.
> 
> Finally! Justice League has gotten way better since #12, so he'll probably be written much better.


It's a good indicator that Hal will be in the JL movie, too, provided Cyborg is in it as well.

----------


## Kid A

> It's a good indicator that Hal will be in the JL movie, too, provided Cyborg is in it as well.


I don't know if Johns really has much role as an executive producer, but if he does, I think he'll try to convince everyone to stick with Hal.

----------


## nightrider

> I don't know if Johns really has much role as an executive producer, but if he does, I think he'll try to convince everyone to stick with Hal.


I dont think it needs much convincing for the past 3 years WB is hellbent on using any media portrayal of green lantern as hal jordan. So, I don't think they'll wanna confuse their audiences.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

So, as it turns out, there's going to be a Geoff Johns Green Lantern Omnibus. I think it's only up to the end of SCW (it's a volume 1). It comes out next February, same as the new DC- New Frontier full collection (which'll be the only way to have the entire thing in one book bar the Absolute). Mark your calendars.  :Wink: 


(source)

----------


## Tony Stark

> So, as it turns out, there's going to be a Geoff Johns Green Lantern Omnibus. I think it's only up to the end of SCW (it's a volume 1). It comes out next February, same as the new DC- New Frontier full collection (which'll be the only way to have the entire thing in one book bar the Absolute). Mark your calendars. 
> 
> 
> (source)


I read about that. I can't wait.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Is this from Secret Origins #3? Have to get this by Monday...


I bought it yesterday and read it. I thought it was OK. It had some cool lines. I thought the art was off in some places, but I always enjoy reading about Hal.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Just realised this classic hasn't been posted here yet. 

Hal changes into his costume anime style.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


(source)

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

^^Haha, that's great. :Big Grin: 




> It's a good indicator that Hal will be in the JL movie, too, provided Cyborg is in it as well.


Cyborg being cast really should have settled all claims thats John would be in the movie. They of course didn't, but I suppose they'll be rumours that he'll be in the film until they 100% confirm Hal will be in JL, hopefully at SDCC (and they probably won't stop even after that).

What does everyone think of the idea of Scott McNairy as Hal?



Doesn't seem that bad a choice, but he didn't exactly leave an impression in Argo.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Have you guys seen the John Stewart appreciation thread? I find it funny that they spend more time talking about Hal than they do about John sometimes.


We don't need to discuss other appreciation threads or complain about other characters, let's be above that.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tony Stark

> Just realised this classic hasn't been posted here yet. 
> 
> Hal changes into his costume anime style. 
> 
> 
> (source)


That is a pretty cool pic.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> We don't need to discuss other appreciation threads or complain about other characters, let's be above that.


For the most part (and because I have posted positive things about both characters on both threads), I agree. Besides, if Hal was in the identical predicament as John Stewart is at the moment, the same thing would be happening here.

----------


## Pandaman

> We don't need to discuss other appreciation threads or complain about other characters, let's be above that.


*This* is the greatest quote that I've ever seen in cbr.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Just realised this classic hasn't been posted here yet. 
> 
> Hal changes into his costume anime style. 
> 
> 
> (source)


I love this. A Green Lantern anime could be pretty awesome.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I love this. A Green Lantern anime could be pretty awesome.


Thinking about it, it could be pretty cool. A lot of good space-based anime out there and there are a lot of stuff in the GL mythos that can be seen as anime tropes- hero driven by willpower, a cast of all shapes and sizes with the GLC, cute alien girls and a bossy romance interest.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tony Stark

> I love this. A Green Lantern anime could be pretty awesome.


You're right. It'd be glorious! I think it could be as big as the Star War cartoons and if DC does it right. The GL mythos done correctly in the movies could be right up there as well.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Best speech bubble ever.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Best speech bubble ever.


Haha, that's great. :Big Grin:  I really need to catch up with that book now.

As for Secret Origins, the best thing about it is the cover. The actual book doesn't do anything new with Hal's origin and just retells Secret Origins. Plus, you have to buy a Lobdell Tim Drake story with it.  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Just realised this classic hasn't been posted here yet. 
> 
> Hal changes into his costume anime style. 
> 
> 
> (source)


Looking at this picture got me thinking.

With an American accent, and time in the gym, how would any of you feel about a younger David Tennet (10th Doctor) playing Hal?

I think it would be interesting.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Looking at this picture got me thinking.
> 
> With an American accent, and time in the gym, how would any of you feel about a younger David Tennet (10th Doctor) playing Hal?
> 
> I think it would be interesting.


...nah, he doesn't strike me as Hal at all.  :Big Grin: 

It'd pretty much guarantee the Who fans jumping onto GL, though.

----------


## Pharozonk

> ...nah, he doesn't strike me as Hal at all. 
> 
> It'd pretty much guarantee the Who fans jumping onto GL, though.


I can already see the plethora of GL fan girls that would arise from such a move.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> ...nah, he doesn't strike me as Hal at all. 
> 
> It'd pretty much guarantee the Who fans jumping onto GL, though.


I see. For some reason, I can actually see David in the role. I am not sure how David would be in regards to action scenes, but I can see him nailing the confidence & humorous aspects of Hal. 

I never thought of the female fan base of Doctor Who.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Time for some GLTAS fanart.


source


source

And this particularly enjoyable Star Wars homage-


source

----------


## Kid A

> Thinking about it, it could be pretty cool. A lot of good space-based anime out there and there are a lot of stuff in the GL mythos that can be seen as anime tropes- hero driven by willpower, a cast of all shapes and sizes with the GLC, cute alien girls and a bossy romance interest.


I tried watching episodes of Gurren Lagann a while ago, and a certain character there totally reminded me of Hal.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I tried watching episodes of Gurren Lagann a while ago, and a certain character there totally reminded me of Hal.


Hah. 


source

Gurren Lagann's a great show, and does pretty good justice to a lot of themes that embody Green Lantern.

----------


## green blogger

> Just realised this classic hasn't been posted here yet. 
> 
> Hal changes into his costume anime style. 
> 
> 
> (source)


Looks like a sailor moon transformation.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Time for some GLTAS fanart.
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> source
> 
> And this particularly enjoyable Star Wars homage-
> ...


I never get tired of watching the cartoon. It really was some great work.

----------


## green blogger

> I never get tired of watching the cartoon. It really was some great work.


Never had the chance to watch the series in its entirety. It was not made available here locally. Luckily was able to catch the pilot episode on line.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Never had the chance to watch the series in its entirety. It was not made available here locally. Luckily was able to catch the pilot episode on line.


Yeah, I think most people have just ended up watching it online. They aired it here but I'm not sure if it went past the first season.

----------


## nightrider

> I never get tired of watching the cartoon. It really was some great work.


Its a pity the cartoon ended so prematurely. At least it wasnt shifted to 3am like BTB

----------


## Tony Stark

> Its a pity the cartoon ended so prematurely. At least it wasnt shifted to 3am like BTB


It really was. They have on Netflix and I've watched it a few times now. Even the way it ended really set up for more amazing stories. Timm said it was some of the best work he's ever done.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It really was. They have on Netflix and I've watched it a few times now. Even the way it ended really set up for more amazing stories. Timm said it was some of the best work he's ever done.


I think it's said we would've had the Sinestro Corps War next season, and there was even a teaser for Blackest Night. And there were plans to bring in the other human GLs, and the producers said they were even down for including Simon.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I think it's said we would've had the Sinestro Corps War next season, and there was even a teaser for Blackest Night. And there were plans to bring in the other human GLs, and the producers said they were even down for including Simon.


That would have been incredible! Some of the stories were really good and had depth to them. I have to say it's one of the best comic related cartoons I've ever seen.

----------


## green blogger

> I think it's said we would've had the Sinestro Corps War next season, and there was even a teaser for Blackest Night. And there were plans to bring in the other human GLs, and the producers said they were even down for including Simon.


I would love to see a Sinestro Corps War story as a next installment for a Green Lantern animated film.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I would love to see a Sinestro Corps War story as a next installment for a Green Lantern animated film.


It would be really easy to adapt a handful of the Geoff Johns GL stories in the current 'verse of the DC animated films (Flashpoint, War, Son of Batman, Assault on Arkham, Throne of Atlantis, Aquaman). They seem to be willing to try some things other than Batman/Justice League with their willingness to commit to a standalone Aquaman flick, but I'd doubt they'd get along to making one.

----------


## Kid A

> It would be really easy to adapt a handful of the Geoff Johns GL stories in the current 'verse of the DC animated films (Flashpoint, War, Son of Batman, Assault on Arkham, Throne of Atlantis, Aquaman). They seem to be willing to try some things other than Batman/Justice League with their willingness to commit to a standalone Aquaman flick, but I'd doubt they'd get along to making one.


If they did SCW, I kind of fear it would be a Justice League movie with Batman pandering; like over expanding his connection to Sinestro's Corps.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If they did SCW, I kind of fear it would be a Justice League movie with Batman pandering; like over expanding his connection to Sinestro's Corps.


Oh yeah,  it'd start with Batman being selected for the Sinestro Corps and then being rejected (or alternatively going along with it so he has an actual reason to be part of the event and then has to try and take them down from inside...)

Anyway, that's what I would fear, but they have made it clear they're pushing Aquaman with Throne of Atlantis and a solo, Assault on Arkham looks to be a Batman movie in name only to push the Suicide Squad, so I think they're trying to develop other properties.

----------


## nightrider

I really think they could adapt blackest night on screen.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I wasn't too crazy about the Green Lantern cartoon, but I loved all of those animated Green Lantern films they made, especially Emerald Knights. I wish they would've kept making more of those.
Still, if Throne of Atlantis does well, I hope that will give WB/DC the confidence to push some more non-Batman or JL animated films.

----------


## nightrider

> I wasn't too crazy about the Green Lantern cartoon, but I loved all of those animated Green Lantern films they made, especially Emerald Knights. I wish they would've kept making more of those.
> Still, if Throne of Atlantis does well, I hope that will give WB/DC the confidence to push some more non-Batman or JL animated films.


Have you tried watching the cartoon? Because I thought that the cartoon was so much better than any of the animated GL films.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I wasn't too crazy about the Green Lantern cartoon, but I loved all of those animated Green Lantern films they made, especially Emerald Knights. I wish they would've kept making more of those.
> Still, if Throne of Atlantis does well, I hope that will give WB/DC the confidence to push some more non-Batman or JL animated films.


I never actually watched either of them (just two, right? First Flight and Emerald Knights?). Should probably have a look at some point.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I never actually watched either of them (just two, right? First Flight and Emerald Knights?). Should probably have a look at some point.


They were both good. First Flight is basically Hal's origin and Emerald Knights is Hal telling the history of some of the rings the younger lanterns have. I ebjoyed them and I think you will to. I think SCW and BN could make incredible animated movies. For how great they did. I don't know why DC doesn't make them.

----------


## Pharozonk

Emerald Knights is good, but it's not really a Hal-centric movie.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Emerald Knights is good, but it's not really a Hal-centric movie.


Yeah, I still love it, but its much more of a Corps-centric movie. Its a very, very good movie, though.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah, I still love it, but its much more of a Corps-centric movie. Its a very, very good movie, though.


Only thing I know about it is that it adapts one or two of the Alan Moore GL stories.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

First Flight was a generic retelling of Hal's origin but Emerald Knight was a great showcase of the Corps' potential.

I don't mind them forcing the JL in if they want to do a Sinestro Corps movie.

----------


## Pharozonk

I wouldn't mind seeing Emerald Dawn I being adapted for a new GL movie. That was my favorite version of Hal's origin.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Have to say, though he's been a bit of a plot device lately, the Giffen/DeMatteis Hal Jordan from "Justice League 3000" has been one of the most on point portrayals of the character in quite some time. Not a lot of depth there yet, but what we're seeing is more compelling and sympathetic than any Hal Jordan I've seen in quite some time. 

Quite refreshing to be able to go all in on a portrayal of that character. Hope to see a greater exploration of his role, especially as we approach his impending death  (inevitable or not).

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Have you tried watching the cartoon? Because I thought that the cartoon was so much better than any of the animated GL films.


Obviously I've seen the cartoon. It just wasn't for me.

----------


## Heisenberg

Currently i am reading Sinestro corps war. But before of that, i read Emerald dawn I-II, Emerald Twilight, New Dawn and The Final Night. Did i miss something good ?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Uh, just all of Johns run from Rebirth leading up till that point...

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Also Steve Englehart's run and New Frontier.

----------


## Pharozonk

A note about Steve Englehart's run: 

It's not a completely a Hal-centric run, even if he does have some great moments. John Stewart, Katma Tui, Arisisa, Salaak, Ch'p, and Kilowog are all characters throughout it also.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal by Fiona Staples.

----------


## Kid A

Imagine the Saga team on GL...

----------


## green blogger

I think Secret Origins would make a good animated film. It would focus on Hal's life journey before having the ring.

----------


## Pharozonk

This is pretty funny and sad at the same time:

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

> Hal by Fiona Staples.


Thats gorgeous! Thanks for sharing

----------


## green blogger

> This is pretty funny and sad at the same time:


Yeah... I like this one too...

----------


## liwanag

> This is pretty funny and sad at the same time:


i laughed out loud when i saw this.

and immediately afterwards, got intensely annoyed that they cancelled gltas and yj.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Pharozonk

Is that by Bruce Timm?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Is that by Bruce Timm?


Yep. Here's another one.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Not that great a cover but it reminded me of how Hal should interact more with normal citizens of other planets.

Anyway, spoilers for the latest GL issue but Hal is finally competent and cool:

----------


## green blogger

> Not that great a cover but it reminded me of how Hal should interact more with normal citizens of other planets.


At first I thought Hal is now friends with the Durlans... LOL...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Bit of Francis Manapul never hurt anyone.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

If nothing else, Hal as the Spectre looked cool.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If nothing else, Hal as the Spectre looked cool.


Pretty much. 

I suppose it also gives Hal his funky cloak look in JL3000 too.

----------


## green blogger

> Hal is returning to the Justice Leaugue.
> 
> Finally! Justice League has gotten way better since #12, so he'll probably be written much better.


By the way, so was issue #12 Hal's last appearance in the Justice League comic book?

----------


## nightrider

> By the way, so was issue #12 Hal's last appearance in the Justice League comic book?


I believe so. Although Hal is going back to the justice league soon.

----------


## Tony Stark

> By the way, so was issue #12 Hal's last appearance in the Justice League comic book?


It was because that's the last issue I bought.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

He's popped up here and there with the Justice League since (I seem to recall an image of him as a hologram or something with the rest of the Leaguers somewhere) but yeah, #12's his last appearance. 

I suppose that would mean all the events of the GL New 52 book take place from then on.

----------


## green blogger

Thanks... Because I stopped at issue Justice League#9... and I think in Green Lantern#14, Cyborg saw Baz as the new GL and said that he found out why Hal went AWOL...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If nothing else, Hal as the Spectre looked cool.


And on that topic-

----------


## Billy Batson

*I recently read the short story from Wednesday Comics by Busiek and Quinones, which was pretty good.
*

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> [B][I]I recently read the short story from Wednesday Comics by Busiek and Quinones, which was pretty good.


Lovely comic. One complaint though, it's too short.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'd love to see Kurt do something else Green Lantern-related.



(^apparently Hal as the Spectre has a bit of a cult fanbase or something?)

----------


## Billy Batson

> Lovely comic. One complaint though, it's too short.


*All of the stories were. 
*

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> He's popped up here and there with the Justice League since (I seem to recall an image of him as a hologram or something with the rest of the Leaguers somewhere) but yeah, #12's his last appearance.


That was the Superman Doomed issue. He basically was just there to explain how he couldn't make it back to Earth because of all the crap that's going down with the Durlans and the Uprising in the Green Lantern books.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

source

----------


## Tony Stark

> *I recently read the short story from Wednesday Comics by Busiek and Quinones, which was pretty good.
> *


I really want to read that story.

----------


## nightrider

Hal Jordan's next appearance will be on throne of atlantis  :Smile:

----------


## Pandaman

> And on that topic-


Damn, I really really miss Helen Jordan.

DC, please revive Spectre/Hal's story. Please bring back Monsieur Stigmonus (Still greatest Hal villain next to Sinestro), Helen, and the story about Jack Jordan's death.

----------


## TommyJones1945

> Hal Jordan's next appearance will be on throne of atlantis


Kinda skeptical on that. In the comic, Hal (and Barry) was off-world during that time. I wonder how they will integrate with the story.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Kinda skeptical on that. In the comic, Hal (and Barry) was off-world during that time. I wonder how they will integrate with the story.


They'll probably throw them in anyway. There's a scene in ToA as I recall where Cyborg brings in a gang of superheroes for backup, it'll probably be something like that.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal and the gang.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Got around to reading Venditti's Secret Origins story since I only think one or two people here had a read. 

Well, it was alright. Had a couple good moments and nothing bad or objectional (at least that stuck out to me).

----------


## Tony Stark

> Got around to reading Venditti's Secret Origins story since I only think one or two people here had a read. 
> 
> Well, it was alright. Had a couple good moments and nothing bad or objectional (at least that stuck out to me).


That's pretty much how I felt about it.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Hal and the gang.


Awesome pics. Really digging the first one.

----------


## liwanag

> Awesome pics. Really digging the first one.


those are awesome. who drew them?

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Hal and the gang.


I love these!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> those are awesome. who drew them?


First two are on Deviantart, you can see the artists in the url. The last one is from some Japanese artist (I think) and I'm not quite sure where it's from.

----------


## liwanag

> First two are on Deviantart, you can see the artists in the url. The last one is from some Japanese artist (I think) and I'm not quite sure where it's from.



They're actually good. Glad to see that Arisia is getting some love.

----------


## liwanag

Btw, have you guys heard that Nathan Fillion is voicing Hal in the Throne of Atlantis movie? I'm soooooo glad they casted him again in that role. 

I kinda feel that Nathan Fillion is to Hal as Peter Cullen is to Optimus Prime.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

I don't know if this has already been posted, but what do you guys make of this?

http://www.moviecricket.com/chris-pi...er-bros-68374/

----------


## Pharozonk

Chris Pine seems like he could make a decent Hal Jordan, though I didn't care for him that much in the recent Star Trek reboot.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> They're actually good. Glad to see that Arisia is getting some love.


I'm glad too. I feel like Arisia should get the favorable treatment of someone like Kilowog as a frequently reoccurring alien GL. She sort of has that now, I just hope they keep it up.




> Btw, have you guys heard that Nathan Fillion is voicing Hal in the Throne of Atlantis movie? I'm soooooo glad they casted him again in that role.


Nathan Fillion *is* Hal as far as I'm concerned.




> Chris Pine seems like he could make a decent Hal Jordan, though I didn't care for him that much in the recent Star Trek reboot.


I didn't care for him as Kirk either, but I could see him working as Hal.

----------


## Pandaman

(Finally) LEGO Green Lantern Gets His Own Set, (Almost) Escapes Batman's Shadow

http://kotaku.com/lego-green-lantern...s-b-1609744612

----------


## Pandaman



----------


## j9ac9k

> Got around to reading Venditti's Secret Origins story since I only think one or two people here had a read. 
> 
> Well, it was alright. Had a couple good moments and nothing bad or objectional (at least that stuck out to me).


Yeah,  I felt the same.  I do like the slight twist of defining Hal as someone who turns towards the things that frighten him - that he's constantly overcoming fear, not that he's just foolhardy or reckless.  It's a simple way to define his core in a compelling way.

----------


## liwanag

> 


Dude, that Lego set is the bomb!

----------


## liwanag

> I'm glad too. I feel like Arisia should get the favorable treatment of someone like Kilowog as a frequently reoccurring alien GL. She sort of has that now, I just hope they keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Fillion *is* Hal as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't care for him as Kirk either, but I could see him working as Hal.



Nathan Fillion is my fave voice for Hal. Although the voice actor in GL the Animated series is actually a very very close 2nd.

----------


## teej

> (Finally) LEGO Green Lantern Gets His Own Set, (Almost) Escapes Batman's Shadow
> 
> http://kotaku.com/lego-green-lantern...s-b-1609744612


It even has the lantern.

I don't buy Lego sets much anymore but this one is way too cool to pass up.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


Niiiiiice. Have to say I am seriously tempted.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> (Finally) LEGO Green Lantern Gets His Own Set, (Almost) Escapes Batman's Shadow
> 
> http://kotaku.com/lego-green-lantern...s-b-1609744612


LOL. Everything always has to have Batman.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

Let's talk movie news. Anybody have anything to share on that front?

----------


## Pharozonk

> Let's talk movie news. Anybody have anything to share on that front?


San Diego Comic Con just started so nothing new yet. We should have something by the end of the weekend though.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> LOL. Everything always has to have Batman.


The game's called Lego Batman 3. He kind of has to be there.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TheDarkKnightReturns

> LOL. Everything always has to have Batman.


Batman sells ! Ask my wallet.

----------


## nightrider

> Let's talk movie news. Anybody have anything to share on that front?


Really hoping for some news on saturday.

----------


## liwanag

> Really hoping for some news on saturday.


well, hal is on throne of atlantis... so im looking forward to it.

----------


## nightrider

> well, hal is on throne of atlantis... so im looking forward to it.


Hoping for more news like perhaps announcing the cast of justice league.
Dwayne Johnson has already hinted that Stewart would not be in the justice league because theres already another version of GL. That basically confirms that Hal is going to be in justice league, now we're just waiting for the announcement.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

New Hal figure at SDCC.

----------


## andersonh1

> Dwayne Johnson has already hinted that Stewart would not be in the justice league because theres already another version of GL. That basically confirms that Hal is going to be in justice league, now we're just waiting for the announcement.


Good. I like John, but Hal's my favorite by far.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Hoping for more news like perhaps announcing the cast of justice league.
> Dwayne Johnson has already hinted that Stewart would not be in the justice league because theres already another version of GL. That basically confirms that Hal is going to be in justice league, now we're just waiting for the announcement.


Lets not count our chickens before they hatch, everybody. It very well might be Hal, but we don't necessarily know that. It could be one of the other Earth GLs, or they could choose not to include a GL in the Justice League roster at all.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Lets not count our chickens before they hatch, everybody. It very well might be Hal, but we don't necessarily know that. It could be one of the other Earth GLs, or they could choose not to include a GL in the Justice League roster at all.


Some rumours suggest GL and maybe Flash won't be in the Justice League movie, hence why they're being teamed up later.

----------


## j9ac9k

Has that whole plan for a "Green Lantern / Flash" movie actually been confirmed by WB or are all still relying on that one report?

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Has that whole plan for a "Green Lantern / Flash" movie actually been confirmed by WB or are all still relying on that one report?


Based on one report, but Dwayne Johnson confirmed that the Shazam part of the report was at least true.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Hehe, the lack of GL casting news at SDCC means this debate is going to go on for another half a year or so, doesn't it?

----------


## Pharozonk

> Hehe, the lack of GL casting news at SDCC means this debate is going to go on for another half a year or so, doesn't it?


I guess so.



Lock and load people.

----------


## liwanag

> I guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> Lock and load people.


if there is a kickstarter somewhere to have hal in a justice league movie, please let me know.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hah, calm down.

Though all this talk is a fairly good enough excuse to dump some JL fanart.

 source





(artists for the other two are found in the urls)

----------


## Tony Stark

> Hah, calm down.
> 
> Though all this talk is a fairly good enough excuse to dump some JL fanart.
> 
>  source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of those are amazing.

----------


## green blogger

> 


I want the spaceship! =D

----------


## green blogger

> New Hal figure at SDCC.


Saw something similar to that at ToyConPH (Well they're not really that similar, but both they're Hal... LOL) 

TOYCONPH 2014 DISPLAY GREEN LANTERN3.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I want the spaceship! =D


Start getting hyped, folks.



(yeah that's from Lego Batman 2 but whatever)

----------


## liwanag

> I want the spaceship! =D


lego hal and lego sinestro. awesome!

how about this?

Infinite Crisis Atomic Green Lantern.JPG

----------


## Pharozonk

> lego hal and lego sinestro. awesome!
> 
> how about this?
> 
> Infinite Crisis Atomic Green Lantern.JPG


Why does that look like Hal if he were designed by some EXTREEMMEE artist in the 90's?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## green blogger

> Why does that look like Hal if he were designed by some EXTREEMMEE artist in the 90's?


Looks great!.... At first I thought it was Guy...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Why does that look like Hal if he were designed by some EXTREEMMEE artist in the 90's?


It's an alternate version of Hal and that's pretty much the concept design. He's set on an apocalyptic earth.




> Haunted by the fiery destruction of civilization, Atomic Green Lantern lives his final days to restore hope to Earth.
> 
> Hal Jordan was desperately searching ruins for survivors when his ring mysteriously deactivated. His construct shattered, dropping several tons of overhead rubble. He awoke in a makeshift clinic to find his right arm amputated and his ring embedded in his chest. Weeks later a shadowy figure offered to restore Hal's depowered ring using a new radioactive isotope. He agreed without question, but the cost was great: a briefer and more painful existence.

----------


## Pharozonk

Heh, I've always preferred the Barry/Hal relationship, but this is pretty funny:

----------


## liwanag

> It's an alternate version of Hal and that's pretty much the concept design. He's set on an apocalyptic earth.


Atomic Green Lantern has a really cool in-game skin.

1920x1080_Atomic-Green-Lantern-Shattered-Light.jpg

i think his hand construct is cut off a little above the elbow.

----------


## Güicho

> Hah, calm down.
> 
> Though all this talk is a fairly good enough excuse to dump some JL fanart.


That's awesome, although ...The Experiment?
How about the tech. guy.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Start getting hyped, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah that's from Lego Batman 2 but whatever)


The game looks like a lot of fun. I'm glad GL is getting some love in the videogame world.

----------


## Güicho

Anyone else feel in an alternate universe where DC/WB hadn't droped the ball on  GL  this could have/should have easily been from L to R:
Katma -  Ch'p - Jordan - Medphyll/Greenman-hybrid) - Kilowog

----------


## Güicho

From Justice...

----------


## Tony Stark

> Heh, I've always preferred the Barry/Hal relationship, but this is pretty funny:


I've always preferred Hal and Ollie. That is the main friendship I miss that was thrown away due to the New 52. They always had each others backs. When Ollie's son and Black Canary turned their back on Ollie for killing prometheus. Hal was the only one that stuck with him.

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That is glorious!

----------


## Buried Alien

> I've always preferred Hal and Ollie. That is the main friendship I miss that was thrown away due to the New 52. They always had each others backs. When Ollie's son and Black Canary turned their back on Ollie for killing prometheus. Hal was the only one that stuck with him.


I think Hal, unlike Connor and Dinah, understood the feeling of striking an enemy dead in a moment of vengeance.  I don't think Connor and Dinah have ever experienced that before, but Hal did (EMERALD TWILIGHT/ZERO HOUR).

Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## Ceebiro

> Anyone else feel in an alternate universe where DC/WB hadn't droped the ball on  GL  this could have/should have easily been from L to R:
> Katma -  Ch'p - Jordan - Medphyll/Greenman-hybrid) - Kilowog


Having watched GotG last night, I'm ready for DC/WB to take another shot with the Lantern mythos. I don't want a Lantern/Flash team up. Give me a GL Corps film instead.

GotG really felt like everything that GL should have but failed to be.

----------


## Pharozonk

> Anyone else feel in an alternate universe where DC/WB hadn't droped the ball on  GL  this could have/should have easily been from L to R:
> Katma -  Ch'p - Jordan - Medphyll/Greenman-hybrid) - Kilowog


I haven't seen the movie yet, but that sounds like an awesome idea.

----------


## Pandaman

Lego Batman 3 : Josh Keaton (Hal Jordan) & Scott Porter (Aquaman) Interview


7:03 - He definitely knows the answer about "So, What's so great about Hal Jordan?"

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Lego Batman 3 : Josh Keaton (Hal Jordan) & Scott Porter (Aquaman) Interview
> 
> 
> 7:03 - He definitely knows the answer about "So, What's so great about Hal Jordan?"


That's great. I think most voice actors get very understated in what they bring to the role and their understanding of the character (unless it's Kevin Conroy or Mark Hamill). Troy Baker after voicing Superman in Infinite Crisis also had a pretty great interview.

----------


## liwanag

i'm really excited for these toys.

Infinite_Crisis-Arcane_Green_Lantern_Statue-02.jpg

Green-Lantern-New-52-Figure.jpg

(sorry, how does one attach high quality images?)

----------


## Pharozonk

> (sorry, how does one attach high quality images?)


When you're posting images from URL's(which is the best way to do it), uncheck the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".

----------


## liwanag

> When you're posting images from URL's(which is the best way to do it), uncheck the box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".


thanks. hope this works.



dang, it didn't work.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i'm really excited for these toys.
> 
> Infinite_Crisis-Arcane_Green_Lantern_Statue-02.jpg
> 
> Green-Lantern-New-52-Figure.jpg
> 
> (sorry, how does one attach high quality images?)


That Arcane Lantern bust is glorious.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

In other news, some civilian Hal fanart.

 source

----------


## liwanag

heroclix is doing a ton of figures for all the corps

love the hal/parallax figure on the left

Heroclix-war-light-Green_Lantern_Corps (1).jpg

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

^^I have several of those.



I also have a Hal Jordan with the blue/green ring-split. I'm hoping to get Laira, Kilowog, and Salaak soon.

----------


## liwanag

> ^^I have several of those.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Hal Jordan with the blue/green ring-split. I'm hoping to get Laira, Kilowog, and Salaak soon.


that's really cool! do you collect the other corps as well? even the black lanterns are represented.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I've never been that into the Heroclix figures, I'm just not a fan of the size or the sculpts.

Now the Eaglemoss DC Chess Figurine of Hal (only available in the UK as far as I'm aware), is a nice looking affordable figurine I might pick up at some point.


And depending on if I ever have the money to blow-

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I'm going to be moving in the next few months, so I don't want to be getting too many statues or larger figurines until I know where I'm going to put them.
I do have my eye on the Arcane Green Lantern from Infinite Crisis, though.




> that's really cool! do you collect the other corps as well? even the black lanterns are represented.


I have a good number of the Sinestro Corps and Larfleeze. I've also a got a few Blue Lanterns, and I'll be getting some of the Red, Indigo Tribe, and Star Sapphires at some point too. The White and Black Lanterns are a little hard to come by.

----------


## liwanag

> I've never been that into the Heroclix figures, I'm just not a fan of the size or the sculpts.
> 
> Now the Eaglemoss DC Chess Figurine of Hal (only available in the UK as far as I'm aware), is a nice looking affordable figurine I might pick up at some point.
> 
> 
> And depending on if I ever have the money to blow-


wait, is the 2nd photo gl/hal jordan? i don't seem to remember any story line that could have been based on. is it one of those japanese punk rock something designs? it looks cool though. the legs and torso seem to have been influenced by gundam designs.

----------


## Güicho

> I haven't seen the movie yet, but that sounds like an awesome idea.


DC played with it decades before, although it fluctuated there was a somewhat similar group of recurring go-to Lanterns. In the 80s they even pared  it  down to a little core group.

Now any even remotely similar grouping,  it would look like they were copying Guardians.

----------


## Tony Stark

> I've never been that into the Heroclix figures, I'm just not a fan of the size or the sculpts.
> 
> Now the Eaglemoss DC Chess Figurine of Hal (only available in the UK as far as I'm aware), is a nice looking affordable figurine I might pick up at some point.
> 
> 
> And depending on if I ever have the money to blow-


I got the chess piece from my shop. The one that I can find in stores is the Kotobukiya.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Today's JL3000 was particularly great for Hal fans, just FYI. 

Remains the best Hal Jordan I've read in years. Decisive. Purposeful. Fearless.

----------


## green blogger

> ^^I have several of those.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Hal Jordan with the blue/green ring-split. I'm hoping to get Laira, Kilowog, and Salaak soon.


Only got myself one of those... Those (little) things are expensive!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> wait, is the 2nd photo gl/hal jordan? i don't seem to remember any story line that could have been based on. is it one of those japanese punk rock something designs? it looks cool though. the legs and torso seem to have been influenced by gundam designs.


It's one of those Square Enix redesign models. As such they're all quite heavily over-designed, but still pretty cool.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Looks like the GL/Flash movie will probably be in March 2018, instead of 2017. Still great that it's happening though.

----------


## Kid A

Do those untitled films line up with the earlier rumor?

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Do those untitled films line up with the earlier rumor?


Not perfectly, but they're pretty similar. Here's the original rumour.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Today's JL3000 was particularly great for Hal fans, just FYI. 
> 
> Remains the best Hal Jordan I've read in years. Decisive. Purposeful. Fearless.


Yep, terrific stuff. Never thought I'd be able to think "I might prefer Giffen and DeMatteis writing the main GL book right now" but apparently I do.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

> Only got myself one of those... Those (little) things are expensive!


Wait about two months and the price of them will drop drastically. Right now they're in short supply, but in a few months the retailers can sell out a larger supply of them.

----------


## liwanag

> Yep, terrific stuff. Never thought I'd be able to think "I might prefer Giffen and DeMatteis writing the main GL book right now" but apparently I do.


I have been a fan of Giffen and DeMatteis since the early days of Justice League International. Along with Kevin Maguire and Adam Hughes, I consider their series to be one of the best in my collection.

How is JL 3000? I collected JLI primarily for it's humor (same with JLE, FKAJL and ICBINJL), but once in a while, we were had arcs like the Despero saga and Extremists invasion.

I plan on getting the JL3000 TPB to check it out. I understand their not the real / original heroes right? Not clones either but something else?

----------


## liwanag

now this is just awesome!



don't you just love those lego poses.

here's a flash cover as well

----------


## Pharozonk

Ugh, I hate that chinstrap.

----------


## KurtW95

> Ugh, I hate that chinstrap.


Same here. It's so dumb.

----------


## liwanag

> Ugh, I hate that chinstrap.


the chin strap looked fine to me.

i was a bit bothered with hal's hair though.

now this is the kind of hair i'm recommending for my lego's

----------


## green blogger

Variant Covers?




> now this is just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love those lego poses.
> 
> here's a flash cover as well

----------


## liwanag

> Variant Covers?


yes, variant covers for the month of november i think. here's the rest.

http://www.newsarama.com/21821-more-...-revealed.html

----------


## liwanag

cool artwork from peter nguyen

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I have been a fan of Giffen and DeMatteis since the early days of Justice League International. Along with Kevin Maguire and Adam Hughes, I consider their series to be one of the best in my collection.
> 
> How is JL 3000? I collected JLI primarily for it's humor (same with JLE, FKAJL and ICBINJL), but once in a while, we were had arcs like the Despero saga and Extremists invasion.
> 
> I plan on getting the JL3000 TPB to check it out. I understand their not the real / original heroes right? Not clones either but something else?


It's still pretty funny, but gets a little more serious with regards to character work. 

They're flawed clones, essentially.

----------


## liwanag

> It's still pretty funny, but gets a little more serious with regards to character work. 
> 
> They're flawed clones, essentially.


i'll be checking this out sooner than i planned i think. a question though. why is gl drawn very little? i also heard they killed barry here?

----------


## Tony Stark

> cool artwork from peter nguyen


That is sweet. Love how he's got Peter at the bottom.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i'll be checking this out sooner than i planned i think. a question though. why is gl drawn very little? i also heard they killed barry here?


He got transformed by a reality-changer. And yes. I don't want to spoil you too much but I seriously recommend it, it's been a great ride.

----------


## liwanag

> He got transformed by a reality-changer. And yes. I don't want to spoil you too much but I seriously recommend it, it's been a great ride.


i just read issue 1 and 2. the plot is intriguing and i like the artwork a lot. i love the details especially on the suits. the faces though doesn't resemble the jla.. (well maybe wonder woman does). 

everybody is acting out of character, which i guess is part of the mystery.... hal is the only one acting heroic/noble. 

all in all, i'm enjoying the stuff i have so far.

i can't point my finger on it but hal's cloak/costume seems to remind me of another green lantern...

----------


## Phil3940

> Attachment 3783
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 3784
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 3785


you try this new website: http://postimage.org/index.php?um=computer

----------


## Phil3940

I'm looking for good large pic of hal jordan in Space please, I'm plan make wallpaper.

----------


## Andrey Khvatov

> That's awesome, although ...The Experiment?
> How about the tech. guy.


Agreed. And what about an the scientist? Is Barry Allen a scientist? He is detective.

----------


## liwanag

it looks like the upcoming throne of atlantis will use the designs of justice league war.





i'm not that crazy on the circles on hal's shoulders.

but what i'm excited about is Hal's VA is Nathan Fillion! Now that is awesome.

----------


## Pharozonk

Man those extra lines/circles bug me to no end.

----------


## liwanag

> Man those extra lines/circles bug me to no end.


i know right? 

if your'e bothered by those 'extra lines' (i also noticed that your using flash as your avatar), how about these extra lines on barry in flashpoint?



looks a bit busy in my opinion?

hal and barry may probably frequent the same tailor.

----------


## Pharozonk

I dislike all the lines on the Flash's costume as well. I don't mind lightning surrounding him when he runs, but it shouldn't be part of the costume itself.

----------


## liwanag

depends on the execution i guess.



(i love francis manapul, but i'm a bit undecided on the above image)

----------


## liwanag

now as for green lantern, there are other costume enhancements that works for me.


the smoking aura


the floating chest logo


shoulder pads



and hal also seem to favor arm slings (from time to time) as a costume add-on (dcu online intro, justice league war, etc)

----------


## Pandaman

What are your favourite Hal Jordan quotes?

----------


## Pharozonk

> What are your favourite Hal Jordan quotes?


The Centre: You won't be able to do it. It is the CENTRE that holds, not you!
Green Lantern: I can. I can!
The Centre: You do not have the will!
Green Lantern: No? Watch!

----------


## green blogger

> What are your favourite Hal Jordan quotes?


Hal Jordan and Sinestro.jpg

Not sure if I've posted this before (here), but definitely one of my favorite Hal Jordan quotes.

----------


## liwanag

> What are your favourite Hal Jordan quotes?


does this count?

----------


## green blogger

> does this count?


Probably the best Hal Jordan quote...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal Jordan and Sinestro.jpg
> 
> Not sure if I've posted this before (here), but definitely one of my favorite Hal Jordan quotes.


That was a great moment.

Sinestro's mustache......may the swag be with you.

----------


## liwanag

Every episode of GL: TAS had a lot great and funny lines. 

in episode 1, while Hal was flying a test plane:

Hal: (Laughing loudly). Hahaha! Yes! Whooo!
Carol: Let’s keep the commentary to be vehicle specific, shall we Jordan?
Hal: I was Boss. That was me expressing my professional opinion on the prototype’s acceleration.	

Carol: Someone at the FAA is going to read this transcript Hal. So, words might help.
Hal: Of course Carol, my apologies. Plane go fast. Very fast. Plane goooood!

----------


## liwanag

hal and carol from green lantern animated.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> but what i'm excited about is Hal's VA is Nathan Fillion! Now that is awesome.


I wish we could go back 10 years ago and have Fillion play Hal in live action. He's absolutely perfect for the role and the only reason why I'm watching this after Batman and Son.

----------


## Sirzechs

> hal and carol from green lantern animated.


absolutely beautiful

----------


## liwanag

> absolutely beautiful


i like it as well. it's from one of my favorite episodes in gl:tas. "love is a battlefield". awesome manhunters vs sapphire fight scenes. carol was also amazing in this episode. (while dark aya was absolutely menacing).

----------


## liwanag

> I wish we could go back 10 years ago and have Fillion play Hal in live action. He's absolutely perfect for the role and the only reason why I'm watching this after Batman and Son.


im trying to think of actors who have the same charm/swagger/cockiness/humor as nathan fillion.... robert downey does, but he's probably older... maybe the guy from "white collar", but something's missing... 

man, i'll be happy if wb continued to use nathan as va in their animated films.....

----------


## Sirzechs

> im trying to think of actors who have the same charm/swagger/cockiness/humor as nathan fillion.... robert downey does, but he's probably older... maybe the guy from "white collar", but something's missing... 
> 
> man, i'll be happy if wb continued to use nathan as va in their animated films.....


Jensen Ackles U_U

----------


## liwanag

> Jensen Ackles U_U


he does have a resemblance... i'm not that really into supernatural.. how is his acting there? can he be funny and confident and heroic at the same time? :Smile:

----------


## Sirzechs

> he does have a resemblance... i'm not that really into supernatural.. how is his acting there? *can he be funny and confident and heroic at the same time?*


That pretty much describes his supernatural character

----------


## liwanag

> That pretty much describes his supernatural character


lol. i might check out a couple of episodes of supernatural then... (i'm not that really into ghosts and demons, but i have been conditioning my brain for the upcoming constantine series).

----------


## liwanag

> i like it as well. it's from one of my favorite episodes in gl:tas. "love is a battlefield". awesome manhunters vs sapphire fight scenes. carol was also amazing in this episode. (while dark aya was absolutely menacing).


the best lines came from carol.



Carol (after being teleported to Zamaron): Will this take long? The buffet closes in 5 minutes.
Gaeta: Carol Ferris, I am sorry you were taken so abruptly in the middle if such important matters….



Carol: Wait! This is nuts! I can’t fight an alien warlord. Are those serrated teeth?!
Gaeta: Here, the Star Sapphire ring you returned before.
Carol: Right.  Because if I’m going to battle to the death, I should at least be well accessorized.




Hal: The Star Sapphire ring doesn’t just let you drag anyone across the universe.
Carol: It was either you or my high school prom date. And he’s an accountant in Tuson.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Someone at Batman-News.com in the comments just pointed out that apparently that Scott McNairy (on the bench next to the blonde) is wearing a brown leather jacket. Could he be Hal Jordan?!?!?!?!?!?!

Probably not but it's fun to speculate.

----------


## Sirzechs

Possibly  :Big Grin:  or it could be barry but i'm leaning more towards Hal jacket and all

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That pretty much describes his supernatural character


Dean is pretty close to Hal in mannerisms and appearance, but he has one fairly major difference, that being Dean operates reacting to the people around him and he's defined by them, whilst Hal is someone who acts regardless of the people around him.

----------


## liwanag

> Someone at Batman-News.com in the comments just pointed out that apparently that Scott McNairy (on the bench next to the blonde) is wearing a brown leather jacket. Could he be Hal Jordan?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Probably not but it's fun to speculate.


I don't think he's wwearing a bomber jacket. But one can always hope. I might need to wiki who Scott is. What movies were he in?

----------


## nightrider

I rather someone more goodlooking for Hal. He needs the swag.

----------


## liwanag

> I rather someone more goodlooking for Hal. He needs the swag.


a younger nathan fillion? a younger (and taller ) tom cruise? a younger robert downey jr? ..... sirzecks suggested the actor from supernatural.....

who else?  


too bad chris evans is captain america already.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

If Hal is returning to the big screen, regardless of the actor, they really need to make his personality definitive.

----------


## liwanag

newsarama has an article 10 best origins of all time.

http://www.newsarama.com/15572-the-1...-all-time.html

they ranked green lantern 9th, although i would have placed gl higher than iron man. of course that's just my biased opinion.

i would have also ranked spiderman below superman, batman, and the x-men. and even though i love green arrow, i would probably replace him with the flash.


if you were to make a 10 best superhero origins of dc characters only, where would you put gl?

i would rank him 3rd. after superman and batman.

----------


## liwanag

im not sure what this is.... just saw this on bleedingcool... something about the new gods... but it has rings...

----------


## Deniz Camp

It's the big crossover thing going through the GL titles.

----------


## liwanag

oh ok.  the advertisement kinda looks funny. could gl be doing a cross over with thanos perhaps?

----------


## Deniz Camp

That was one of the big jokes, yeah. 

It looks as though Darkseid won't be involved directly, but that they're playing with the idea of Highfather-as-tyrant. 

So the gods of New Genesis are going to be the focus here.

----------


## liwanag

i am actually glad that the new gods will get some attention. they are perfect foils/allies for the lanterns imo.

but... highfather as tyrant?

man, i'm still getting used to luthor and cold being leaguers, sinestro with his own title, the chief being a complete jerk...

----------


## Sirzechs

The cube has 6 sides where's the slot for the GL ring?

----------


## liwanag

Apparentlly, the cube can contain only 6 rings.

Could the cube be a modified mother box?

Here's a question, which is more powerful/useful? A mother box or a power ring?

----------


## JaggedFel

Well if it's just the color rings then 6 on the sides and one center if white and black then 8 in comers and 1 in center

----------


## dantefrizzoli

> im not sure what this is.... just saw this on bleedingcool... something about the new gods... but it has rings...


I feel like this looks like a Mad magazine intro

----------


## liwanag

ok. i have just finished scanning dc's october and november solicits. and it seems the new gods will wipe the floor with the different lantern corps.

i've always been interested in exploring the fourth world (or is it fifth now), and i hope i have the budget for it.

cocky gl vs arrogant orion. man, that's an epic fight.

----------


## BFD

I don't read the Lantern titles besides Green Lantern and Sinestro so I'm not sure if I'm going to read this saga, which sucks because I like the New Gods.

----------


## Sirzechs

Should a Godhead Discussion thread be created so all of the lantern fans can discuss and speculate based on the solicits?

----------


## king of hybrids

> Apparentlly, the cube can contain only 6 rings.
> 
> Could the cube be a modified mother box?
> 
> Here's a question, which is more powerful/useful? A mother box or a power ring?


presumably the green ring is used to keep the other six controlled?

----------


## liwanag

here's green lantern getting a ring upgrade. woe to the new gods who cross his path.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal needs a new artist.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal needs a new artist.


or maybe an old one? ivan reis? doug mahnke? carlos pacheco? ethan van schiver? gene ha? m.d. bright?

----------


## nightrider

wow the whole emotional spectrum is here except larfleeze.

----------


## Pharozonk

> wow the whole emotional spectrum is here except larfleeze.


So this is basically a Green Lantern game?

----------


## nightrider

> So this is basically a Green Lantern game?


Wb can sell anything packaged with a batman on the label. Suicide Squad movie? Nah, call it batman arkham on assault. 
Justice league/green lantern lego game? nah, call it lego batman.
But the craziest thing is that they really do sell.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> So this is basically a Green Lantern game?


Seems like it, Lego Batman 2 had the show completely stolen by Superman, seems to be more of the same here.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> or maybe an old one? ivan reis? doug mahnke? carlos pacheco? ethan van schiver? gene ha? m.d. bright?


All feasible choices, if you ask me.

----------


## liwanag

> All feasible choices, if you ask me.


Wha would be trippy for me is if they got andrea sorrentino or jh willisms iii to draw gl. I would love to see how thir panel layout would be when depicting power ring constructs.

----------


## liwanag

> wow the whole emotional spectrum is here except larfleeze.


that was cool. indigo-1, kilowog, sinestro... i need to rewind to see who else is in it. 

so it seems like green lantern has been abducted/brainwashed by brainiac. i wonder who gl's va will be.

----------


## nightrider

> that was cool. indigo-1, kilowog, sinestro... i need to rewind to see who else is in it. 
> 
> so it seems like green lantern has been abducted/brainwashed by brainiac. i wonder who gl's va will be.


Carol Ferris, Saint Walker, Arkillo, Atrocitus, Bleez so far.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hadn't seen that Patriot and Highball artwork before. Recently announced new characters?

----------


## nightrider

Highball has been around for some time but patriot is completely new

----------


## SuperCooper

> wow the whole emotional spectrum is here except larfleeze.


Larfleeze is there at around the 58 second mark, making the giant LEGO claw.

----------


## Pandaman

Hal and Barry of Earth-36.

Fangirl's dream come true.

----------


## liwanag

> Hadn't seen that Patriot and Highball artwork before. Recently announced new characters?


yes, emerald patriot is a new skin of arcane green lantern. highball jordan has been around since early this year i think.

i love how patriot has an axe, and a tattered gl flag on his back.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This kinda, sorta reminds me of the armor Hal used to fight Mongul after the destruction of Coast City.

----------


## liwanag

cool!

----------


## liwanag

green lantern vs. black adam. this was a cool fight to watch. i'm just disappointed that green lantern lost. 

well actually... i'm actually annoyed that everyone (save batman) got killed. that future needs to change.

----------


## liwanag

green lantern stomping sinestro silly.

----------


## Sirzechs

> green lantern vs. black adam. this was a cool fight to watch. i'm just disappointed that green lantern lost. 
> 
> well actually... i'm actually annoyed that everyone (save batman) got killed. that future needs to change.


DCUO? re download it now got the fight for light pack for free via plus

----------


## liwanag

> DCUO? re download it now got the fight for light pack for free via plus


how many of the dlc's of dcuo are free? fight for the light was the first dlc right?

----------


## nightrider

> how many of the dlc's of dcuo are free? fight for the light was the first dlc right?


I don't think it was the first, but its one of the first few. Anyways I think Infinite Crisis is so much more fun. Any of you guys playing it? I'm using GL for now.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't think it was the first, but its one of the first few. Anyways I think Infinite Crisis is so much more fun. Any of you guys playing it? I'm using GL for now.


IC is fun to play. I use GL prime, Arcane GL, Atomic GL, Gaslight Batman, Doomsday prime, Flash prime, and plan on unlocking Superman prime, Nightmare Superman, and Green Arrow prime. 

GL and Sapphire and Sinestro does crazy damage. Gaslight Catwoman is annoying to play against.

I'm waiting for what new stuff the September update will bring. A bit sad that GL's constrict will get nerfed. I hope Coast City will be a playable map by then.

----------


## nightrider

> IC is fun to play. I use GL prime, Arcane GL, Atomic GL, Gaslight Batman, Doomsday prime, Flash prime, and plan on unlocking Superman prime, Nightmare Superman, and Green Arrow prime. 
> 
> GL and Sapphire and Sinestro does crazy damage. Gaslight Catwoman is annoying to play against.
> 
> I'm waiting for what new stuff the September update will bring. A bit sad that GL's constrict will get nerfed. I hope Coast City will be a playable map by then.


seriously? GL's construct will be nerfed? thats a shame. 
Im currently using GL and mecha WW. So far I pretty much suck at the game lol. Its annoying people keeps on calling you troll.

----------


## liwanag

> seriously? GL's construct will be nerfed? thats a shame. 
> Im currently using GL and mecha WW. So far I pretty much suck at the game lol. Its annoying people keeps on calling you troll.


yes, the range of GL's constrict will be reduced. Too bad really. 

if your'e using Mecha WW, the good news is her tempest will get a buff.

There are other buff and nerfs mentioned, I'm just excited what happens when september comes.

----------


## Sirzechs

> how many of the dlc's of dcuo are free? fight for the light was the first dlc right?


One and its not really free since you have to have playstation plus to get it, all the others are $10 which is expensive as hell at least fight for light gave you both sinestro corps and GL.

----------


## Sirzechs

> yes, the range of GL's constrict will be reduced. Too bad really. 
> 
> if your'e using Mecha WW, the good news is her tempest will get a buff.
> 
> There are other buff and nerfs mentioned, I'm just excited what happens when september comes.


how much space does infinite crisis take upon the hdd?

----------


## nightrider

> how much space does infinite crisis take upon the hdd?


2Gb. not that much. and its one of the most enjoyable games I'm playing. 
I like it a lot more than dota 2. I've never played Lol but I do like that IC is not flooded with 100 characters.

----------


## liwanag

I'm thinking of downloading dcu online, although i heard that you can't play as green lantern if you didn't have a dlc for it.

I've never played moba games before, but playing infinite crisis is fun. It currently has 3 maps and 32 champions with more content expected this september. 

I am also hoping that netherealm will make a sequel to injustice gods smong us. The comic is fun to read also.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I'm thinking of downloading dcu online, although i heard that you can't play as green lantern if you didn't have a dlc for it.
> 
> I've never played moba games before, but playing infinite crisis is fun. It currently has 3 maps and 32 champions with more content expected this september. 
> 
> I am also hoping that netherealm will make a sequel to injustice gods smong us. The comic is fun to read also.


even without the GL dcuo is very fun.

----------


## liwanag

> even without the GL dcuo is very fun.


i might give it a try then.

 a question though, will the game be limited without the downloadable contents? how about in character creation, will your characters be limited only to batman, superman and wonder woman types? or can i make a champion that looks like green lantern or flash? thanks in advance.

----------


## liwanag

absolutely awesome.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

the justice league by kotobukiya (with gl front and center)

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i was surfing the net and i found this green lantern statue from sideshow collectibles.

----------


## liwanag

the level of detail on the statue is incredible

----------


## liwanag

okay, just got back...

even the hand construct is very detailed, and appears to light up.

----------


## liwanag

the green lantern statue would look great next to:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

if i didn't had to pay rent, pay electricity, or buy food.... i would be definitely all over this premium format figures...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Does any scans exist of Hal......having a bad hair day?

Billy Tan images do not count.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i was surfing the net and i found this green lantern statue from sideshow collectibles.


My god that's a great sculpt.

I dread to ask how much that thing is.

----------


## liwanag

> if i didn't had to pay rent, pay electricity, or buy food.... i would be definitely all over this premium format figures...


and taxes, how can i forget taxes.

----------


## liwanag

> My god that's a great sculpt.
> 
> I dread to ask how much that thing is.


An arm and a leg I imagine. At least for me.

A sculpt of this quality demands I own my house, with a sizeable room dedicated for its display. 

It needs to be mounted on granite (or mahogany or oak finish) museum quality pedestal because one needs to view it on every angle. The room needs sufficient general lighting and accent lights. The walls need to be acoustically treated so one can ponder the sculptures message in serenity, or a decent surround sound system that plays whale songs or Hans Zimmer masterpieces.

And why limit to just one statue when there is the whole Justice League to collect.

Another question is it open to the public for viewing? Do I need a bullet proof, climate controlled glass case? What kind of security system do I need?

My apologies, I may have gotten myself carried away…

----------


## liwanag

newsarama has a preview of Green Lantern: Futures End tie in.

http://www.newsarama.com/22004-hal-s...1-preview.html



the preview features hal's dad, relic, and a few hal's rogue's who i didn't knew were dead.

----------


## Pandaman

> newsarama has a preview of Green Lantern: Futures End tie in.
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/22004-hal-s...1-preview.html
> 
> 
> 
> the preview features hal's dad, relic, and a few hal's rogue's who i didn't knew were dead.





> http://www.comicvine.com/articles/in...n/1100-149422/
> 
> Comic Vine: Who are your favorite Lantern villains and what attracts you to them?
> 
> Robert Venditti: Sinestro, of course, because what’s not to like about a villain as pompous and driven as Sinestro? I also like Krona because he refuses to go away. *Another favorite, believe it or not, is Sonar, the man with the tuning-fork gun. I have some ideas about how to reimagine his character, while still keeping his original motivations in tact. Maybe someday..*




Well, I guess It's coming.

----------


## nightrider

> Well, I guess It's coming.


I really want some adventures on earth. I think Hal should face some earth villains and then have them team up against him. Like the rouges. 
Then GL corp should feature Hal and john in space. 
It's sad that DC's top green lantern is reduced to bring featured in 1 book.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

#Sonar2014

Hal's old non-Lantenr powered villains could do with a major reinvention and reintroduction. Before Johns GL's villains were on par with Wonder Woman's and Sinestro was lame, so anything's possible.

----------


## Pharozonk

I've always been fond of Hal's cheesy rogues gallery

----------


## liwanag

a site made a top ten rogues gallery once, and only 3 came from dc. batman, flash, and supermans rogues.

hal's didn't rank, but darkwing duck's did.

i am consoled by the fact that at least 2 of green lantern's rogues was/is able to support an on-going series (larfleeze and sinestro). not many heroes arch enemies can claim to do so (did lex luthor and joker had thier own series?)

so who are hal's roogues gallery? 

sinestro definitely, but the dynamic of his relationship with hal has somehow changed.
i'd rather carol remain a hero. she may even have the pull to star in her own series. 
atrocitous is more of guy's at the moment.
black hand. i am happy with the direction dc is taking with him.
i have no idea how goldface, dr. polaris and evil star ended up dead.

----------


## liwanag

> Well, I guess It's coming.


by the way, who is that short guy with the receding hairline on the right? and what's his story? (mxyzptlk's cousin perhaps?)

----------


## Deniz Camp

> by the way, who is that short guy with the receding hairline on the right? and what's his story? (mxyzptlk's cousin perhaps?)


Myrwhyddon. Thus far no connection between he and the 5th dimension have ever been made; he's a sorceror who faced Abin Sur and was trapped in a world INSIDE Abin's Ring. When Hal got the ring he didn't realize there was a force like that trapped inside and so Myrwhyddon was able to gain some influence over the ring and start to mess things up for Hal. Hal went inside and faced him in a sort of sword & sorcery battle thing. 

That said, the obvious connections to the 5th dimension (look, name, vast 'magic' abilities) are begging for that connect/retcon. My personal choice is that he's a rebel from the 5th dimension who dared to take a vowel for his name.

----------


## Deniz Camp

> #Sonar2014
> 
> Hal's old non-Lantenr powered villains could do with a major reinvention and reintroduction. Before Johns GL's villains were on par with Wonder Woman's and Sinestro was lame, so anything's possible.


They're all fairly easy to reinvent with even a bare bit of intelligence and thought. 

I mean, look at sonar, whose thing is vibrations. The entire DC Multiverse runs on that principle, vibratory barriers. Suddenly you have a villain who can bury you in other realities, who can travel to them and get weapons and allies, a fight that could literally have you hurl your characters through a multiverse of possibility.

----------


## andersonh1

That picture has omitted Hector Hammond. I have to admit, I preferred it when he just had a larger than normal cranium, not that massive planet sized head he's had the last few years. I remember Hammond turning up in Green Lantern Corps Quarterly #2 going after Alan Scott, and Alan making fun of him for his receding hairline. "At least I've kept most of my hair!" I was suprised at how small Hammond's head was, having forgotten the pre-Geoff Johns version.

----------


## liwanag

> Myrwhyddon. Thus far no connection between he and the 5th dimension have ever been made; he's a sorceror who faced Abin Sur and was trapped in a world INSIDE Abin's Ring. When Hal got the ring he didn't realize there was a force like that trapped inside and so Myrwhyddon was able to gain some influence over the ring and start to mess things up for Hal. Hal went inside and faced him in a sort of sword & sorcery battle thing. 
> 
> That said, the obvious connections to the 5th dimension (look, name, vast 'magic' abilities) are begging for that connect/retcon. My personal choice is that he's a rebel from the 5th dimension who dared to take a vowel for his name.


That is actualy interesting. It reminds me of a blog I read sometime ago. That the ring Hal wore got destroyed, and Hal was forced to use the ring of a rogue Lantern. The author suggested that the rogue Lantern still had control of the ring and was able to manipulate Hal destroy the Corps during Emerald Twilight.

----------


## liwanag

A few question.

 Imps from the 5th dimension aren't allowed to use vowels in their names?

Is the 5th dimension accesible to the Green Lanterns?
Can a power ring function inside the 5th dimension?

That would be  a cool story. Someone from the 5th dimension kidnaps a Green Lantern. Hal and a select few run a rescue mission to recover their own. Might be a killer story.

----------


## Agent of Wolfram & Hart

> a site made a top ten rogues gallery once, and only 3 came from dc. batman, flash, and supermans rogues.
> 
> hal's didn't rank, but darkwing duck's did.
> 
> i am consoled by the fact that at least 2 of green lantern's rogues was/is able to support an on-going series (larfleeze and sinestro). not many heroes arch enemies can claim to do so (did lex luthor and joker had thier own series?)
> 
> so who are hal's roogues gallery? 
> 
> sinestro definitely, but the dynamic of his relationship with hal has somehow changed.
> ...


Um but Joker had his own series back in the day

On topic Hal is awesome,I've followed him religiously until the Nu52

----------


## andersonh1

> That is actualy interesting. It reminds me of a blog I read sometime ago. That the ring Hal wore got destroyed, and Hal was forced to use the ring of a rogue Lantern. The author suggested that the rogue Lantern still had control of the ring and was able to manipulate Hal destroy the Corps during Emerald Twilight.


Yep, that was Lord Malvolio, from an Action Comics Weekly storyline that I've only read bits and pieces of. It would certainly have been one good explanation for Emerald Twilight if DC hadn't gone another direction. 

http://www.dcuguide.com/glcorps/prof...e=lordmalvolio

----------


## nightrider

> Um but Joker had his own series back in the day
> 
> On topic Hal is awesome,I've followed him religiously until the Nu52


Why until the new 52?

----------


## Agent of Wolfram & Hart

> Why until the new 52?


I disliked the whole reboot, so with Johns leaving I decided to go myself.  I miss the old DCU

----------


## liwanag

> Um but Joker had his own series back in the day
> 
> On topic Hal is awesome,I've followed him religiously until the Nu52


didn't knew that joker had his own series. how long did it run? 

larfleeze had 12 issues. sinestro will definitely run longer than that. i wonder if sinestro can beat the joker in that department. although in  a fight though, joker ain't got a chance either.

----------


## liwanag

> 


One if by land, and two if by sea;

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> didn't knew that joker had his own series. how long did it run?


Only 9 issues. Still, he was the first villain to have the honor of his own series. In fact, I got my first Batman comic after my first Joker issue back in '75.

----------


## nightrider

> I disliked the whole reboot, so with Johns leaving I decided to go myself.  I miss the old DCU


Johns didnt leave until 2 years into the reboot.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I disliked the whole reboot, so with Johns leaving I decided to go myself.  I miss the old DCU


Johns didn't stop writing Hal till about issue 20 of the new 52 GL series...

Boy have you missed a lot.

----------


## liwanag

> Only 9 issues. Still, he was the first villain to have the honor of his own series. In fact, I got my first Batman comic after my first Joker issue back in '75.


somehow i felt that if ever there was a villain to get his own comic, joker would be the first. 

again, i feel that sinestro may outlast joker's or larfleeze's series. there's a cross over coming over the lantern titles, that would help with the sales. and though not many people may like cross overs (events do tend to get overdone sometimes), a regular appearance from green lantern may help and vice versa.

----------


## liwanag

i just felt like posting this in response to sinestro #5.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Sirzechs

dear god vendetti's future end issue was awful.

----------


## Pandaman

> dear god vendetti's future end issue was awful.


It was like the last 30 miniutes of Thor 1.

"True villain revealed - futile fight scene - sudden emotional moments - Nooo - Oh, he's not dead yet."

I'll just wait for Godhead...

----------


## Agent of Wolfram & Hart

Nope I read up til Johns left, even post New 52, just dropped all other DC and GL after Johns

----------


## Sirzechs

> It was like the last 30 miniutes of Thor 1.
> 
> "True villain revealed - futile fight scene - sudden emotional moments - Nooo - Oh, he's not dead yet."
> 
> I'll just wait for Godhead...


It was too stupid and confirms vendetti doesn't know how things works, i mean Hal died saving Black Lantern why would he do that when the BL aren't the real persons and Black Hand ring choose someone else? no that shouldn't happen black hand IS the reason the dead come back.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Nope I read up til Johns left, even post New 52, just dropped all other DC and GL after Johns


You haven't missed out on much if I'm honest.

But I'd recommend Justice League 3000 to get your Hal fix.

----------


## andersonh1

> Nope I read up til Johns left, even post New 52, just dropped all other DC and GL after Johns


I dropped GL after the first of the Rise of the Third Army issues. Watching the Guardians decide to essentially kill the Corps and universe off by replacing them with mindless zombies was one of the worst ideas I've seen. Johns had a good run, but he was tapped out by the end. He stayed about a year too long. In any case, I've really enjoyed the book since Vendetti took over. It's the only New 52 title I pick up regularly.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I dropped GL after the first of the Rise of the Third Army issues. Watching the Guardians decide to essentially kill the Corps and universe off by replacing them with mindless zombies was one of the worst ideas I've seen. Johns had a good run, but he was tapped out by the end. He stayed about a year too long. In any case, I've really enjoyed the book since Vendetti took over. It's the only New 52 title I pick up regularly.


How was the third army a bad idea? the Guardians don't have any emotions i'm surprise the idea wasn't used in a earlier storyline. also the third army isn't mindless they're emotionless like the guardians that follow order.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Lovely watercolour fanart of Hal.

source

----------


## andersonh1

> How was the third army a bad idea? the Guardians don't have any emotions i'm surprise the idea wasn't used in a earlier storyline. also the third army isn't mindless they're emotionless like the guardians that follow order.


If you've ever read more Green Lantern than just that written by Geoff Johns (and you may have, I don't know), you'd probably dislike their descent into villainy as much as I do. The Guardians used to have plenty of emotions, and they used to be fairly noble and admirable in deed and intention. Seeing them turned into universal despots remains one of my least favorite storylines ever.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Lovely watercolour fanart of Hal.
> 
> source


Awesome pic!

----------


## Sirzechs

> If you've ever read more Green Lantern than just that written by Geoff Johns (and you may have, I don't know), you'd probably dislike their descent into villainy as much as I do. The Guardians used to have plenty of emotions, and they used to be fairly noble and admirable in deed and intention. Seeing them turned into universal despots remains one of my least favorite storylines ever.


Read all of Geoff Johns Green Lantern era multiple times and the guardians descent into villain was foreshadowed when you really look at it,  they were always Cold and heavily Logic based with the exception of Gathet and Sayd, then they were host for the entities, then Hal had enough willpower to kill a Guardian with their own weapon, them reaching the conclusion that emotions is the cause of the chaos isn't farfetched and it was a great arc which led to Wrath of the first Lantern and that was epic

----------


## liwanag

i remember one story arc where appa ali apsa, the old timer who hanged out with green lantern and green arrow one time, went insane. he started to kidnap (citynap?) the cities they visited and brought them to oa. only the earth gl's were functioning at that time, and i remember worrying how hal will fight the old timer. the old timer was crazy powerful.

the guardians (most of them) turning bad was probably a natural progression. i did like when hal mustered enough willpower to stop dead a guardian. reminds of gouko turning level 4 super saiyan.

----------


## andersonh1

> i remember one story arc where appa ali apsa, the old timer who hanged out with green lantern and green arrow one time, went insane. he started to kidnap (citynap?) the cities they visited and brought them to oa. only the earth gl's were functioning at that time, and i remember worrying how hal will fight the old timer. the old timer was crazy powerful.


Yep, that's "The Road Back", one of my favorite GL stories and the one that made me a fan of Hal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i wasn't really interested with future's end and in the titles that were connected to it. 

ign gave a high rating for future's end green lantern.

_Written by Robert Venditti | Drawn by Martin Coccolo & Aaron Lopresti

This issue has almost nothing to do with Futures End other than the general time period. But anyone curious about the state of the Green Lanterns five years in the future will want to read this issue. Robert Venditti’s story is as intriguing in what it doesn’t reveal about the various Lantern Corps as what it does show. The team-up between Hal Jordan and Relic is every bit as entertaining as the Batman/Riddler pairing in Detective Comics, but blessed with a better resolution. And there’s some unexpected Jordan family bonding that delivers an emotional punch. Martin Coccolo and Aaron Lopresti share art duties, and luckily Alex Sinclair’s colors are able to weave their respective pages into a cohesive whole. The best that can be said for this issue is that it was the first Futures End tie-in to leave me craving more of the story. -Jesse

Final Score:

8.5
_
the rating was 2nd highest in the dc line next to swamp thing.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> ign gave a high rating for future's end green lantern.


I don't really trust IGN reviews. Look what they gave Grayson.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't really trust IGN reviews. Look what they gave Grayson.


i also don't agree on some of ign's reviews (yahoo articles are worse though).... let me check.... oh ok, so they gave grayson a rating of 4.5, that's seems a bit low... but then i couldn't really form an opinion since grayson is not part of my pull list. with regards to green lantern though, i could be wrong, but it seems up till now, ign hasn't given it that high of a rating (since geoff left).

----------


## Sirzechs

> i also don't agree on some of ign's reviews (yahoo articles are worse though).... let me check.... oh ok, so they gave grayson a rating of 4.5, that's seems a bit low... but then i couldn't really form an opinion since grayson is not part of my pull list. with regards to green lantern though, i could be wrong, but it seems up till now, ign hasn't given it that high of a rating (since geoff left).


Ign review  was bull Grayson and Green Arrow was two of the best futures end title

----------


## liwanag

in fairness to ign though, they did give future's end green arrow a high rating. i think the writers at ign like jeff lemire (who doesn't really?).

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

Seems like I may have to read the futures end issue of gl

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I don't really trust IGN reviews. Look what they gave Grayson.


Well, like pretty much every review site, it really depends on the person who is writing the review. That's why, if you're gonna follow the reviews of anything, then you have to find an individual reviewer who shares your tastes.

----------


## liwanag

I .... am waiting for reviews in these forums... i am really iffy about future's end.

So.... if any has read it and would like to share their thoughts, please fire away.

----------


## liwanag

> dear god vendetti's future end issue was awful.



Found one review....

----------


## Sirzechs

> Found one review....


what? you want spoilers ?

----------


## liwanag

> what? you want spoilers ?


yes please. 

how was hal portrayed? will future's end have an impact on gl's present story line? thanks.

----------


## Sirzechs

> yes please. 
> 
> how was hal portrayed? will future's end have an impact on gl's present story line? thanks.


Hal was portrayed as kind a rookie for some reason, without paying a attention to any previous GL run and its a ok story but it was pretty bad for me.

-Hal's on Earth seemingly because he was  away with the corps when the Earth war happened.
-Enter Black Lantern Martin Jordan as you can see in the  previews.
Hal's working with Relic who some how freed himself from the source wall
Krona is the new Black Hand, no explanation given how Black hand came back into posssession of the ring or  why he would just give his ring to krona but whatever vendetti's logic
Hal and Relic starts destroying Krona's BL forces at the source wall reason they came here still not explained
Turns out Relic and Hal hid the deceased Lost Lanterns and Martin Jordan in his backpack why they bought them with them idk, Krona tries to take control ( from here on nothing makes sense at alll)
Relic tells hal to destroy the lost lanterns and hal protest against it saying he can stop krona without destroying them :/
Hal tellls relic to hit him with every light and fatally injuring himself and destroying Krona in the process
Black hand rings start to search for black hand
Lost lantern and Martin Jordan are still around for some oddd reason
Martin jordan crying for relic to save hal 
relic says the only way to save hal is to stick him into the source wall so they can save him at a later date hence the cover

----------


## liwanag

> Hal was portrayed as kind a rookie for some reason, without paying a attention to any previous GL run and its a ok story but it was pretty bad for me.
> 
> -Hal's on Earth seemingly because he was  away with the corps when the Earth war happened.
> -Enter Black Lantern Martin Jordan as you can see in the  previews.
> Hal's working with Relic who some how freed himself from the source wall
> Krona is the new Black Hand, no explanation given how Black hand came back into posssession of the ring or  why he would just give his ring to krona but whatever vendetti's logic
> Hal and Relic starts destroying Krona's BL forces at the source wall reason they came here still not explained
> Turns out Relic and Hal hid the deceased Lost Lanterns and Martin Jordan in his backpack why they bought them with them idk, Krona tries to take control ( from here on nothing makes sense at alll)
> Relic tells hal to destroy the lost lanterns and hal protest against it saying he can stop krona without destroying them :/
> ...


i'll probably skip all of future's end tie in's to save for the coming godhead cross over. 

i am tired of hal being written as incompetent. i'd prefer hal to be written like nathan fillion's characters. vendetti probably wants to show hal's learning curve to leadership.

----------


## Sirzechs

> i'll probably skip all of future's end tie in's to save for the coming godhead cross over. 
> 
> i am tired of hal being written as incompetent. i'd prefer hal to be written like nathan fillion's characters. vendetti probably wants to show hal's learning curve to leadership.


5 years later i think that learning curve should have happened already :/

makes sense i guess you could pick up the omnibus in december or a price drop for the single issues

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Hal was portrayed as kind a rookie for some reason, without paying a attention to any previous GL run and its a ok story but it was pretty bad for me.
> 
> -Hal's on Earth seemingly because he was  away with the corps when the Earth war happened.
> -Enter Black Lantern Martin Jordan as you can see in the  previews.
> Hal's working with Relic who some how freed himself from the source wall
> Krona is the new Black Hand, no explanation given how Black hand came back into posssession of the ring or  why he would just give his ring to krona but whatever vendetti's logic
> Hal and Relic starts destroying Krona's BL forces at the source wall reason they came here still not explained
> Turns out Relic and Hal hid the deceased Lost Lanterns and Martin Jordan in his backpack why they bought them with them idk, Krona tries to take control ( from here on nothing makes sense at alll)
> Relic tells hal to destroy the lost lanterns and hal protest against it saying he can stop krona without destroying them :/
> ...


Hm. That sounds like it might be interesting, but I'm sure that its probably not as good as I think it would be.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Hm. That sounds like it might be interesting, but I'm sure that its probably not as good as I think it would be.


If you never read anything before it sure is.

----------


## andersonh1

I enjoyed the Future's End issue, mainly for the interaction between Hal and his dad. Look at it as an Elseworld's story that will never actually affect regular continuity, and just enjoy it as a one and done story.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> I enjoyed the Future's End issue, mainly for the interaction between Hal and his dad. Look at it as an Elseworld's story that will never actually affect regular continuity, and just enjoy it as a one and done story.


i'm still torn about future's end tie ins. it's a story that would probably would not happen and it's kind of hard to treat it as an elseworld story since it's based on in continuity 5 years after.

i'll still probably check out out fe: gl and fe: ga based on what i read on the reviews and the comments in the forums.

man, i gotta save for the coming godhead crossover. 5 lantern books and tie ins... hope godhead turns out really good.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

man, i just got finished injustice year two 23.... it was crazy!!

i love how tom taylor executed the story, and the art was really awesome. you can feel the oomph in the fight scenes.

but, just once. just once, why not let batman be the big bad? it kinda felt that if ever netherealms make an injustice sequel, alternate earth hal would be the main antagonist.  :Mad: 

sinestro's corruption of hal did highlight sinestro's shrewdness. so sinestro may be a strong contender or at least a major boss in latter levels of the sequel (please let there be). 

oh and even clark...  how the mighty have fallen.....

all in all, injustice is probably one of the best titles dc is putting out right now.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> man, i just got finished injustice year two 23.... it was crazy!!
> 
> i love how tom taylor executed the story, and the art was really awesome. you can feel the oomph in the fight scenes.
> 
> but, just once. just once, why not let batman be the big bad? it kinda felt that if ever netherealms make an injustice sequel, alternate earth hal would be the main antagonist. 
> 
> sinestro's corruption of hal did highlight sinestro's shrewdness. so sinestro may be a strong contender or at least a major boss in latter levels of the sequel (please let there be). 
> 
> oh and even clark...  how the mighty have fallen.....
> ...


If there's a sequel I don't imagine it'll take place in the same world as Injustice, I think it'll be more of a spiritual successor.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


And this is just fantastic.

----------


## liwanag

> If there's a sequel I don't imagine it'll take place in the same world as Injustice, I think it'll be more of a spiritual successor.


it would be nice if netherealms next project after mortal kombat x would be a sequel to injustice. i am not sure what a spiritual successor mean, another alternate earth perhaps? 

i've been thoroughly enjoying (and dreading at the same time) injustice year two. i'm not sure, but isn't there supposed to be an injustice year three?

yellow lantern and superman were just beasts with all their maiming and disintegration.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> it would be nice if netherealms next project after mortal kombat x would be a sequel to injustice. i am not sure what a spiritual successor mean, another alternate earth perhaps? 
> 
> i've been thoroughly enjoying (and dreading at the same time) injustice year two. i'm not sure, but isn't there supposed to be an injustice year three?
> 
> yellow lantern and superman were just beasts with all their maiming and disintegration.


They've confirmed there's going to be one. And yeah, that's what I meant, another alternate earth somewhere. And yeah, there's supposed to be an Injustice Year Three, which with the arrival of John Constantine looks to be the place where the series put on a jetpack and flew above the shark, doing mid-air somersaults on the way.

----------


## liwanag

That's actually  funny, although I feel that Injustice still has lots of legs in it. The quality and pacing of the story is still exceptional in my opinion. It just annoys me how Kal and Hal are portrayed. Alternate earth or otherwise.

A sequel to the game? With Ted and Booster returning to JL3k, this is the 2nd good news comicwise I heard this week.

----------


## liwanag

That's actually  funny, although I feel that Injustice still has lots of legs in it. The quality and pacing of the story is still exceptional in my opinion. It just annoys me how Kal and Hal are portrayed. Alternate earth or otherwise.

A sequel to the game? With Ted and Booster returning to JL3k, this is the 2nd good news comicwise I heard this week.

----------


## liwanag

the december soilicts of green lantern is up at newsarama.

GREEN LANTERN #37

Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
Art and cover by FRANCIS PORTELA
Variant cover by DARWYN COOKE
On sale DECEMBER 3 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
Combo pack edition $3.99 US
Retailers: This issue will arrive in stores with three covers. Please see the order form for details.

“Godhead,” act 3, part 1: Hal Jordan has to enlist the help of one of his greatest foes, Black Hand, or else watch the universe fall before the growing army of the New Gods! But getting Black Hand to help and getting him to help the way you need him to are two very different things.
This issue is also offered as a combo pack edition with a redemption code for a digital download of this issue.



for some reason i feel the cover is not that striking. i dont know, it might just be me.

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That is simply f@#king Glorious!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> the december soilicts of green lantern is up at newsarama.
> 
> GREEN LANTERN #37
> 
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art and cover by FRANCIS PORTELA
> Variant cover by DARWYN COOKE
> On sale DECEMBER 3 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> Combo pack edition $3.99 US
> ...


I just can't get into Tan's artwork. The really sad part is this cover is patterned after a Jack Kirby one.

I have not seen the Jack's original version of this cover, but I am quite sure it is way better than Tan's interpretation.

----------


## liwanag

> I just can't get into Tan's artwork. The really sad part is this cover is patterned after a Jack Kirby one.
> 
> I have not seen the Jack's original version of this cover, but I am quite sure it is way better than Tan's interpretation.


oh ok. the cover was an homage to jack kirby. silly me, i did not see the signature. 

why does the solicit say francis portela on art and cover?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> oh ok. the cover was an homage to jack kirby. silly me, i did not see the signature. 
> 
> why does the solicit say francis portela on art and cover?


I am sure the Kirby cover was way more dynamic. I love Kirby's art.

I have no answer for your question, sorry.

----------


## liwanag

jack kirby is the man.

i'm not that sure about the black lanterns, but i am pleased that dc is using black hand and will play an important role in the godhead event, it seems.

i don't normally enjoy zombies... but black hand's concept has got me interested. really laughed out loud when he had a dinner conversation with his dead family while eating chinese take out. (can't remember what issue that was).

----------


## VickyP

Can someone tell me whether or not Blackest Night can be read as a stand alone? If you havent read the others but know a lot about them through research.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Can someone tell me whether or not Blackest Night can be read as a stand alone? If you havent read the others but know a lot about them through research.


I can't see why not. I mean, it is a bit more meaningful if you read some of the lead in stories in books like Green Lantern Corps and the like. However, I'm pretty sure you can just enjoy the main Blackest Night book on its own.

----------


## liwanag

> Can someone tell me whether or not Blackest Night can be read as a stand alone? If you havent read the others but know a lot about them through research.


someone gave me the blackest night hc as a gift and it felt complete in it's own....

i still got curious though and enjoyed some of it's tie-ins.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

bring it.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

I'd recommend Rebirth, Secret Origin and SCW before Blackest Night. Blackest Night is just a decent zombie event that gets tiring, whilst the others are some of the best GL stories out there, and build up Blackest Night nicely.

Blackest Night is also a showcase for obscure DC characters that no one cares about right now, alongside GL, Flash and Mera.

----------


## liwanag

check this out. isn't it just the cutest....



although i must admit not the most effective transportation in a space flight/fight.

----------


## nightrider

> Can someone tell me whether or not Blackest Night can be read as a stand alone? If you havent read the others but know a lot about them through research.


You should read Blackest Night and Blackest Night: Green Lantern tie in tgt. Those 2 would suffice.

----------


## heroic donald

Please post appreciation of Solomon Grundy and sinestro....thank you!!

----------


## liwanag

> Please post appreciation of Solomon Grundy and sinestro....thank you!!


did you mean in this thread or create a new thread? anyways this is funny

----------


## liwanag

somehow this is a bit creepy

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> somehow this is a bit creepy


Looks like they're about to go at it...and I don't mean fight...

LOL

----------


## Güicho

> jack kirby is the man.


On that note, Kirby as far as I know  never got to do much  GL, or any of the main JL characters  except in one story the Superpowers mini series, and although it wasn't him at his finest this is his take on Jordan.

----------


## liwanag

> Looks like they're about to go at it...and I don't mean fight...
> 
> LOL


This really should have been Carol (or Arisia or Cowgirl or Iolande or whatever). Sin is rocking the 'stache though.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> On that note, Kirby as far as I know  never got to do much  GL, or any of the main JL characters  except in one story the Superpowers mini series, and although it wasn't him at his finest this is his take on Jordan.


Awesome. I actually didn't know that Kirby did any Green Lantern work. I must find more, LOL.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i've been meaning to write this, that in one of kieth giffen's recent interview he mentioned that 

"we've got a six-inch Green Lantern who rides around in a pocket in his cloak" 



"And by the way, I don't know if the fans are waiting for us to re-grow Green Lantern. But I can't make any promises. As far as I'm concerned right now, he's staying six inches tall."

i'm not sure how much story potential a 6 inch tall hal jordan has, but i am glad that jl 3000 is portraying him in a heroic and competent manner.

----------


## liwanag

by Tloessy

awesome design. i like how the green parts of the costume are made of constructs.

----------


## Sirzechs

Six Inch hal is a boss he's really one of the best part of JL3K

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Six Inch hal is a boss he's really one of the best part of JL3K


and with beetle and booster set to appear in december, i'll have more the reason to buy this book.

----------


## liwanag

hey, check out the new green lantern theme over at infinite crisis.

Composer: Matthew Harwood

https://soundcloud.com/infinite_cris...-lantern-theme


missile to the face!

----------


## liwanag

thank you very much to the person who introduced me to jl8.

----------


## liwanag

by mike dimayuga

----------


## liwanag

infinite crisis just got a major update this month of september. lots of new tutorials. and 2 new champions.

somehow it feels that the power damage characters like green lantern prime and star sapphire got nerfed, but still fun to play.

green lantern prime replaced superman prime in the log in screen.

----------


## liwanag

by nathan nelson

----------


## liwanag

by bob-al-greene

----------


## liwanag

by ramon villalobos

----------


## liwanag

by mike ransom getty

----------


## andersonh1

I think the fact that Hal's costume has changed so little over the years goes to show how well it was designed to begin with. It's sleek, simple and effective, and the few changes they've made (green shoulders, black "pants" instead of green at the crotch) have all been improvements, but they were just tweaks, not wholesale revisions. 

I also appreciate the fact that though big chunks of Hal's history with Green Arrow and with Alan Scott no longer apply in the New 52 that most of his history can still work.

----------


## liwanag

hal's uniform is indeed classic. 

i'm not sure what the general opinion is, but i like even the nu52 uniform.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

> 


I miss Doug mahnke on GL

----------


## TommyJones1945

> 


That smile. It just screams lovable douche.

----------


## Pharozonk

I dislike the collar and extra lines on the costume. It was perfect before Flashpoint.

----------


## andersonh1

> I dislike the collar and extra lines on the costume. It was perfect before Flashpoint.


I agree, but at least those are minor changes, unlike what they did to Superman for example, or those silly glowing seams all over Barry Allen's costume.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

They've made some really awful alternate costumes for him lately though. Hal in MK vs DC, Injustice, Justice League War all have really crap costumes.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Hal's costume right now is good, even if the pre-Flashpoint one was better. It just has too many lines, but so does every other superhero right now.

----------


## liwanag

I actually like the lines and how they are supposed to glow.

It gives a felling that the Lanterns are wearing more thsn just rubber spandex.

----------


## liwanag

by michael c sta. maria

----------


## liwanag

by david finch

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

...not even sure what to say about this one.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> ...not even sure what to say about this one.


Hah! I love it!!

Everyone seems to want DC to be more humorous, but yet when they are (like here), people don't know how to react.

----------


## Pharozonk

I think that's supposed to be the Hal Jordan from Earth-Dbag.

----------


## nightrider

> ...not even sure what to say about this one.


I'll buy this skin.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> I think that's supposed to be the Hal Jordan from Earth-Dbag.


That tailgating scene is all kinds of awesome, though. Hal is just that kind of guy who you'd expect to point and wink at you at a party, with a big charm smile on his face.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

The best thing about it is in the background of the first pic. 

Sinestro wearing shorts.

----------


## liwanag

> ...not even sure what to say about this one.


sandals and black socks yo!

----------


## liwanag

the green lantern red son challenge is up for injustice. sadly, only the ios users have it.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Pandaman

Wow, I just realized that there are soooooooooooooooo many Hal Jordan haters (or trollers?) in comicbook reddit and DC reddit just because of the silver age stuffs and the JL Origin/War.

----------


## liwanag

> Wow, I just realized that there are soooooooooooooooo many Hal Jordan haters (or trollers?) in comicbook reddit and DC reddit just because of the silver age stuffs and the JL Origin/War.


well, no matter how many or how few the trollers there are, i still like hal jordan.

----------


## Jabare

so 2020 we going to see this guy again or somebody new?

----------


## liwanag

> so 2020 we going to see this guy again or somebody new?


well i'm hoping that:

- the flash movie will be about barry allen
- i have nothing agaisnt ryan reynolds, but i hope green lantern and flash would be about the same age
- wb will make a green lantern and flash team up movie.

----------


## liwanag

> so 2020 we going to see this guy again or somebody new?


or this guy from comicon:


seriously though, that cosplay costume is amazing.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Tony Stark

> well, no matter how many or how few the trollers there are, i still like hal jordan.


Well said. All the hating doesn't stop him from being the Greatest GL of all time!

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That is a glorious pic! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Some fanmade redesigns for Hal I found:

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> 


I love this one. I think it symbolizes Hal and Barry's relationship so well.

----------


## liwanag

> I love this one. I think it symbolizes Hal and Barry's relationship so well.


it's a great cover.

how about this one?

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> it's a great cover.
> 
> how about this one?


Yes. Love their friendship.

----------


## nightrider

Anyone shipping Hal and Barry? I think it'll be fun to see some homoerotic stuff from them. Think it'll make great pairing for tumblr girls and to be honest, anything that gets Hal on screen. I'll propose these shipping- 

1. Hal and Barry 
2. Hal and Sinestro
3. Hal and Kilowog

These 3 would definitely set tumblr on fire.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

What's to say it hasn't already?

----------


## Vexham28

> it's a great cover.
> 
> how about this one?


"Speed mind"? That's terrible writing. 

Yes, we know Barry can think incredibly fast, but to call it "speed mind". Bleh.

----------


## nightrider

Just found this old picture of Hal. Anyone still think its possible to get all the colors?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i'm not sure if there is an indigo hal or sapphire hal. but i thinks there's a black lantern and white lantern hal.

----------


## nightrider

Looks amazing. What do you guys wanna see for the next GL Movie? How do you guys think it'll be rebooted?

----------


## liwanag

> Looks amazing. What do you guys wanna see for the next GL Movie? How do you guys think it'll be rebooted?


well, i'm hoping it will still be hal jordan. and that the movie will be successful enough to get sequels, merit a gl/flash team up movie, and serve as a jumping point for a green lantern corps spin off movie.

----------


## liwanag

for some reason this cover makes me sad.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Tan is not a good fit for GL......at all.

That cover looks like bad comedy.

----------


## Pandaman

> for some reason this cover makes me sad.





> *After the relentless challenges of “Lights Out,” “Uprising” and “Godhead,” Hal Jordan heads to Earth for some much-needed R&R. But the results of his leading the Corps weigh heavily on his shoulders, as do the personal costs. The next perilous saga in the career of the greatest Green Lantern is about to begin – and Hal doesn’t even know it yet! Guest starring Carol Ferris!*


I want to see some earth-centered story and earth villiains, mr.Venditti. What happened to Tom Kalmaku and Cowgirl? When do you start to show the New Sonar did you mentioned before?!

----------


## The Darknight Detective

This is an appreciation thread, guys. If you're not here to do that, then leave or face a ban.

----------


## liwanag

A reminder would have been sufficient.




> This is an appreciation thread, guys. If you're not here to do that, then leave or face a ban.


Why was there a need for your second sentence?

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> This is an appreciation thread, guys. If you're not here to do that, then leave or face a ban.


Um...can't we appreciate _and_ discuss the current state of affairs in Hal's title?

----------


## andersonh1

So whatever happened to Cowgirl? Have we seen her at all since that issue where the Zamarons came to Earth way back before they were a ring corps? I liked Cowgirl. She and Hal had a good thing going.


image post

----------


## nightrider

> So whatever happened to Cowgirl? Have we seen her at all since that issue where the Zamarons came to Earth way back before they were a ring corps? I liked Cowgirl. She and Hal had a good thing going.
> 
> 
> image post


Think DC just shoved her aside which tbh is pretty horrible. I mean, I love Carol and all but I think Cowgirl deserves more attention. 
I am excited about Hal coming back to earth to have some much needed adventures on earth.

----------


## Pandaman

I always wish to see that Hal, Tom, and Jillian become the Trinity of the GL title, and I think their personalities could make a great synergy.

Tom was the nicest guy with a golden heart of the entire DCU to me, he has many great moments, he even recreated the entire Oa. (which is now destroyed by relic) Cowgirl was just a boss. They deserves better.

Well, maybe that's just my dream...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i found cowgirl really interesting and a viable love interest for hal when carol got married.




> Think DC just shoved her aside which tbh is pretty horrible. I mean, I love Carol and all but I think Cowgirl deserves more attention. 
> I am excited about Hal coming back to earth to have some much needed adventures on earth.


too bad that we haven't seen much of her since dc decided to put hal in space. 

i fear people will only be interested in cowgirl if dc decides to put her in a star sapphire suit.



maybe if and when hal gets to visit earth.

by the way, what happened with hal's day job? where does he get the money to pay the rent (assuming he does)?.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Um...can't we appreciate _and_ discuss the current state of affairs in Hal's title?


Of course. There are 59 pages of this thread that demonstrate that, too.  :Confused:

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> A reminder would have been sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there a need for your second sentence?


Because not everybody knows the rules (or knows them, but chooses to ignore them anyway)?

----------


## liwanag

> Because not everybody knows the rules (or knows them, but chooses to ignore them anyway)?


ok, i'll try to explain my side because maybe i'm just confused.

i posted a picture of hal and carol and a few posts after it felt that i was being reminded that this is an appreciation thread, being asked to leave if i continued, and even threatened to be banned. 

now, if i made any mistake then i guess i'll apologize. in fairness though, the picture was sad seeing as how hal and carol's current state of relationship is.

----------


## liwanag

> i found cowgirl really interesting and a viable love interest for hal when carol got married.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad that we haven't seen much of her since dc decided to put hal in space. 
> 
> i fear people will only be interested in cowgirl if dc decides to put her in a star sapphire suit.
> 
> 
> ...


looking at this picture... blonde's doesn't give that much contrast to the color scheme of a star sapphire costume, do they.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> ok, i'll try to explain my side because maybe i'm just confused.
> 
> i posted a picture of hal and carol and a few posts after it felt that i was being reminded that this is an appreciation thread, being asked to leave if i continued, and even threatened to be banned. 
> 
> now, if i made any mistake then i guess i'll apologize. in fairness though, the picture was sad seeing as how hal and carol's current state of relationship is.


Heh. I understand your confusion now. My post wasn't directed toward you, but another poster (his post was deleted).

----------


## liwanag

that's strange. i could have sworn there was a post just earlier... anyways, this kinda looks like kyle (since his symbol is a little off center) but he did title it as hal, so...



by Alexandre SalleS

----------


## liwanag

i like this guys work







by eric guzman

----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

> i found cowgirl really interesting and a viable love interest for hal when carol got married.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad that we haven't seen much of her since dc decided to put hal in space. 
> 
> i fear people will only be interested in cowgirl if dc decides to put her in a star sapphire suit.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god no. Blondes don't go well with star sapphire. Maybe cow girl could I don't know be a meta human?

----------


## nightrider

> that's strange. i could have sworn there was a post just earlier... anyways, this kinda looks like kyle (since his symbol is a little off center) but he did title it as hal, so...
> 
> 
> 
> by Alexandre SalleS


This looks too much like Kyle but the mask and hair is Hal's so....

----------


## liwanag

> Oh god no. Blondes don't go well with star sapphire. Maybe cow girl could I don't know be a meta human?


blondes could still work. maybe a darker shade of violet?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

will they ever get back together?

----------


## liwanag

will we ever get another chance? a season 2?

----------


## nightrider

Don't think we'll get a season 2. But I'm hoping we'll get a new justice league animated series

----------


## Vision

At the risk of a ban im gonna speak my mind here. Im a fan of Hal Jordan, but since i came to this forum i see that Hal fans kinda discriminate other lanterns.The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority and i dont even consider myself fan of John.

You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.

if this is what being a Hal Jordan fan is there is something wrong here...


ok i said it if im ban please just make it quick and painless that is all

----------


## vartox

> The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority


 What? How is this thread any different from Wally and Barry both having threads? Or different from any other appreciation thread? 




> You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.


 Godhead has its own thread. And I don't see anyone refusing to acknowledge any other GL, most of the talk is about Hal because that's what the thread is for.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> At the risk of a ban im gonna speak my mind here. Im a fan of Hal Jordan, but since i came to this forum i see that Hal fans kinda discriminate other lanterns.The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority and i dont even consider myself fan of John.
> 
> You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.
> 
> if this is what being a Hal Jordan fan is there is something wrong here...
> 
> 
> ok i said it if im ban please just make it quick and painless that is all


The mission statement of *all* appreciation threads is to to appreciate the character being honored. In this thread, Hal Jordan is the honoree. In the John Stewart thread, he is. Now, you can talk about other characters, but that's not the point of these threads. It's certainly nothing discriminatory about this one.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Godhead has its own thread. And I don't see anyone refusing to acknowledge any other GL, most of the talk is about Hal because that's what the thread is for.


Frankly, I would rather see no talk about other Green Lanterns other than the one being honored occur in these appreciation threads. That's only asking for partisan attacks from supporters of each GL. Amazingly, this thread has been devoid of that nonsense until very recently.

----------


## nightrider

> will they ever get back together?


I'm okay with Hal not dating Carol, but having Carol making out with Kyle is just all sorts of wrong. Can't she date like a non lantern?

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> will they ever get back together?


I would say eventually. It's not Clark and Lois, but it's an enduring comic-book relationship.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> Frankly, I would rather see no talk about other Green Lanterns other than the one being honored occur in these appreciation threads. That's only asking for partisan attacks from supporters of each GL. Amazingly, this thread has been devoid of that nonsense until very recently.


That should probably be the new rule for now on, since it can attract other fans to make a vs debate in appreciation threads. I don't like seeing other posters getting personal over said characters, which results into a ban.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> That should probably be the new rule for now on, since it can attract other fans to make a vs debate in appreciation threads. I don't like seeing other posters getting personal over said characters, which results into a ban.


Sounds like a good idea, SY. Let them fight it out elsewhere, but not here. I'll talk to my superiors about your suggestion (and even give you credit for it  :Smile: ). Thanks!

----------


## lancerman

> At the risk of a ban im gonna speak my mind here. Im a fan of Hal Jordan, but since i came to this forum i see that Hal fans kinda discriminate other lanterns.The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority and i dont even consider myself fan of John.
> 
> You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.
> 
> if this is what being a Hal Jordan fan is there is something wrong here...
> 
> 
> ok i said it if im ban please just make it quick and painless that is all


So basically this is like all the other appreciation threads where people pretty much exclusively talk about how much they like the character and post a bunch of cool pictures?

As opposed to the thread about a certain other Lantern where half the talk is about how mad they are that he doesn't get the spotlight and there is some conspiracy like effort to prop Hal up. 

I don't want this thread to be like that one

----------


## Sodam Yat

> Sounds like a good idea, SY. Let them fight it out elsewhere, but not here. I'll talk to my superiors about your suggestion (and even give you credit for it ). Thanks!


That's really good to hear. Thanks.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> So basically this is like all the other appreciation threads where people pretty much exclusively talk about how much they like the character and post a bunch of cool pictures?
> 
> As opposed to the thread about a certain other Lantern where half the talk is about how mad they are that he doesn't get the spotlight and there is some conspiracy like effort to prop Hal up. 
> 
> I don't want this thread to be like that one


This, basically. This supposed discrimination that Hal Jordan fans apparently have against other Lanterns is just nonsense and perpetuated on other threads by people full of conspiracy theories. So much so that they're difficult to read sometimes.

I don't actually get these kind of appreciation threads personally but there is nothing even remotely 'offensive' about them, including this one.

----------


## liwanag

> At the risk of a ban im gonna speak my mind here. Im a fan of Hal Jordan, but since i came to this forum i see that Hal fans kinda discriminate other lanterns.The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority and i dont even consider myself fan of John.
> 
> You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.
> 
> if this is what being a Hal Jordan fan is there is something wrong here...
> 
> 
> ok i said it if im ban please just make it quick and painless that is all


- seriously now,posting pictures of hal jordan and talking about him is offensive to whom?

- i think what's offensive is people calling other people names. granted one may not agree on the direction of the title but calling an editor, or a writer, or a fan dumb (or any other derogatory title), now that is offensive. the anonymity of the internet tends to release the mr. hyde in some people.

- the godhead event was discussed in this thread if you will check a few pages back. of course there is another thread that is entirely dedicated to it, which people are allowed to check on if they like.

----------


## liwanag

> Don't think we'll get a season 2. But I'm hoping we'll get a new justice league animated series


sigh. that is most likely the case. 

sad really. it was a good series imo. i like how hal was portrayed in it. 

hopefully razer and aya will someday pop up somewhere.

----------


## nightrider

This is the best scene in JL war

----------


## liwanag

> I would say eventually. It's not Clark and Lois, but it's an enduring comic-book relationship.


wel, it felt like l hal and carol had more downs than ups lately...

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> sigh. that is most likely the case. 
> 
> sad really. it was a good series imo. i like how hal was portrayed in it. 
> 
> hopefully razer and aya will someday pop up somewhere.


I really loved the show myself.

----------


## liwanag

i'm really diggin' arcane lantern's costume...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

since sinestro is preoccupied with korugar and being a savior of sorts.. 



who else can serve as hal's arch nemesis? 

black hand seems to be the closest to one i guess...



any other candidate?

----------


## liwanag

i would like to add that i do wish hal had a deeper rogues gallery. 

the recent incarnation of the shark was a nice idea. someone that generated fear. but he was limited to a particular environment. same thing with the tattoed man and hammond... really good earth bound adversaries, but hal is often fighting in deep space.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i would like to add that i do wish hal had a deeper rogues gallery. 
> 
> the recent incarnation of the shark was a nice idea. someone that generated fear. but he was limited to a particular environment. same thing with the tattoed man and hammond... really good earth bound adversaries, but hal is often fighting in deep space.


Well, that's just down to how his past few years have been, very space-dominated. That said I think there's merit for him essentially having two rogues galleries, an Earth-based and a space-based one.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> At the risk of a ban im gonna speak my mind here. Im a fan of Hal Jordan, but since i came to this forum i see that Hal fans kinda discriminate other lanterns.The mere existence of this thread is kinda offensive if you ask me. I understand John Stewart having his own thread because hes minority and i dont even consider myself fan of John.
> 
> You guysdont event talk about the new gods event, and/or are pretending Hal is the only lantern.
> 
> if this is what being a Hal Jordan fan is there is something wrong here...


LOL, whut??? This post is weird, dude. And, honestly, makes me wonder about your motives here.

1) There are a million other characters who have appreciation threads just like this one. The whole point of this thread is to share how much and why we like Hal Jordan

2) There are threads for people to talk about the Godhead event and the other developments of the GL franchise

3) We don't ignore other Lanterns. We talk about them in the other threads. This isn't like a particular thread dedicated to a certain _other_ GL, where all they do is gripe and blame another character (or a certain writer) for "their guy" not being in the spotlight of everything related to Green Lantern.




> ok i said it if im ban please just make it quick and painless that is all


You're acting like you've said something that's gonna make us crucify you...

----------


## nightrider

Personally I think Hal has a huge rogue gallery already. 
Sinestro, black hand, parallax, atrocitus, Sinestro corp, nekron, volthoom, larfleeze

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Personally I think Hal has a huge rogue gallery already. 
> Sinestro, black hand, parallax, atrocitus, Sinestro corp, nekron, volthoom, larfleeze


Yeah, but like I said, that's mainly his space rogues gallery.

----------


## nightrider

you're right, I can't think of any on earth, maybe tatooed man and hector hammond?

----------


## nightrider

To be honest, say whatever you want about Johns, but he did a fantastic job reviving all the silver age villains. 

-black hand
-krona
-sinestro
-star sapphire  
-manhunters
-nekron

Its amazing and what I want for the new team is to bring Hal back on earth and focus a little more on his earth based villains. Maybe give Hector Hammond and Tattoed man a nudge, bring out those obscure villains from silver age and give them a revamp.

----------


## liwanag

> Personally I think Hal has a huge rogue gallery already. 
> Sinestro, black hand, parallax, atrocitus, Sinestro corp, nekron, volthoom, larfleeze


somehow i feel that half of these guys are more gl corps rogues rather than hal's.

i'm just saying that hal could probably expand his personal rogues gallery a little. maybe dr. polaris or evil star could get a name change and step up a little...

----------


## Trigger

> Personally I think Hal has a huge rogue gallery already. 
> Sinestro, black hand, parallax, atrocitus, Sinestro corp, nekron, volthoom, larfleeze


Most of these guys aren't even really bad guys anymore or even reoccurring villains besides Black Hand.




> Its amazing and what I want for the new team is to bring Hal back on earth and focus a little more on his earth based villains. Maybe give Hector Hammond and Tattoed man a nudge, bring out those obscure villains from silver age and give them a revamp.


The only issue with this is that DC has dozens of Earth based books. GL is supposed to be a break from that. Plus it's their only group of books set in space (With dropping numbers). I'm not sure bringing a space cop and setting him on Earth would help the title. I think it could work for one shot stories, or at most 3 part arcs.

----------


## liwanag

it would be great if hal adds non lantern related yet space worthy rogues for his gallery. 

btw, what's the status of evil star and dr. polaris?

----------


## Trigger

They should make this guy a villain that pops up every halloween on Earth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_O%...28DC_Comics%29

----------


## liwanag

> They should make this guy a villain that pops up every halloween on Earth.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_O%...28DC_Comics%29




hey, that's cool. they should change the weakness of the jack o'lantern though.

----------


## liwanag

about gl 36, i think it's one of the better titles in the godhead event.

i really enjoyed black hand's macabre sense of humor. i wonder how he will fare against the new gods considering how the lanterns kept getting knocked silly.

sinestro's explanation of hal's strengths and weaknesses seemed... right ... and wrong at the same time... i couldn't put my finger on it.

"so your'e saying you admire me" did manage to make me chuckle.

never been much of a fan of zombies, but i dig francis portella's art in this issue.

----------


## liwanag

hal get's to team up with sinestro and with blackhand in the coming issues of godhead.





hal may need to replenish his dwindling rogues gallery.

----------


## Trigger

> hal get's to team up with sinestro and with blackhand in the coming issues of godhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal may need to replenish his dwindling rogues gallery.


It's been dwindled since Blackest Night.

----------


## liwanag

cool.

----------


## liwanag

i wouldn't hal having an on-going rivalry with orion

----------


## liwanag

is hal still best friends with ollie in the nu 52? i can't remember. i know hal was tight with ollie and diana over at injustice year one.





at least hal is still friends with barry when the league first formed.

----------


## liwanag

for a moment i thought luke skywalker was about to kiss carol.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> is hal still best friends with ollie in the nu 52? i can't remember. i know hal was tight with ollie and diana over at injustice year one.


I think they've only met once, Ollie hasn't had much interaction with the Justice League.

I'm not too torn up about it, since I always preferred his friendship with Barry.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i wouldn't hal having an on-going rivalry with orion


I am trade-waiting for this.

I agree, that would be a really fun rivalry.

This would be way more fun than Hal vs. Bruce.

----------


## liwanag

> I think they've only met once, Ollie hasn't had much interaction with the Justice League.
> 
> I'm not too torn up about it, since I always preferred his friendship with Barry.


too bad. 

power wise, barry and hal are much closer so it make sense that their friendship exist during justice league level threats.

i do miss the banter between ollie and hal though.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> I am trade-waiting for this.
> 
> I agree, that would be a really fun rivalry.
> 
> This would be way more fun than Hal vs. Bruce.


hal occasionally trading blows with orion would be fun. hal's cocky, orion is arrogant, both play in deep space...

it would be fun to see hal come up with ways on how to overcome orion's brute force.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> too bad. 
> 
> power wise, barry and hal are much closer so it make sense that their friendship exist during justice league level threats.
> 
> i do miss the banter between ollie and hal though.


I was hoping someone would post that cover.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hal occasionally trading blows with orion would be fun. hal's cocky, orion is arrogant, both play in deep space...
> 
> it would be fun to see hal come up with ways on how to overcome orion's brute force.


A great writer would hit all those beats.

I can see them eventually being pals, but they would most likely engage in several battles before that could happen.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


Love that Kenneth Rocafort. Shame he's never done any GL work ( I think).

----------


## nightrider

Rocafort should be put on a GL book pronto.

----------


## Kryptoniac

I've never been a huge fan of cosmic storylines and neither a Gl OR  Gotg fan..Kilowog is my fav lantern from what i've read and seen(Jl ANIMATED SERIES,a few Gl issues)

----------


## liwanag

> A great writer would hit all those beats.
> 
> I can see them eventually being pals, but they would most likely engage in several battles before that could happen.


if and when hal and orion face off again, can we have a not so one sided fight? 

maybe if orion hangs his astro harness on a tree limb during the fight, hal could return the favor to what orion did to mogo.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

do any of you know what cover this is from? i've been interested in team ups lately and this looks cool.

----------


## Godzilla2099

Don't ever change Hal

----------


## vartox

> do any of you know what cover this is from? i've been interested in team ups lately and this looks cool.


Brave and the Bold #30, I think.

----------


## SJNeal

> do any of you know what cover this is from? i've been interested in team ups lately and this looks cool.


It's from _The Brave and the Bold_ #30 by JMS and Jesus Saiz.  It's a great done-in-one that's well worth tracking down.

----------


## lancerman

> It's from _The Brave and the Bold_ #30 by JMS and Jesus Saiz.  It's a great done-in-one that's well worth tracking down.


Yeah that's a pretty awesome story. In fact their was a period when that book killed it every month.

----------


## Kid A

Hard to believe JMS was really killing it at DC at one point before he started writing Superman.

----------


## Starchild

I don't really know about anyone else, but I want to see some of Hal's earthbound villains make a comeback. The Shark, Doctor Polaris, Sonar, Goldface. We already saw Hector Hammond and Tattooed Man. There's something about DC's silver age villains that appeals to me.

EDIT:Major Disaster too!!!!

----------


## liwanag

> It's from _The Brave and the Bold_ #30 by JMS and Jesus Saiz.  It's a great done-in-one that's well worth tracking down.


thanks. i'll try to look for it. i really dig the art.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

Hal Jordan is the lead green lantern in this lego game it seems.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal Jordan is the lead green lantern in this lego game it seems.


i'm a bit confused with the lego videos that i've seen lately. so is there a different lego game that has guy gardner as the lead green lantern?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i'm a bit confused with the lego videos that i've seen lately. so is there a different lego game that has guy gardner as the lead green lantern?


That's for a direct-to-DVD (I think) Lego movie featuring a couple Justice Leagues take on Darkseid.

----------


## liwanag

> That's for a direct-to-DVD (I think) Lego movie featuring a couple Justice Leagues take on Darkseid.


okay...

so there was a lego "movie" before that featured the cut scenes from lego batman the game 2. and now there's a dvd lego movie that stars guy which is not connected to lego batman 3 game. 

thanks, youtube has me confused at the moment.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

lol

----------


## liwanag

instead of a big green hand, hal is sporting a giant claw.



that costume is funny.

----------


## liwanag

and it seems that hal is missing a leg in addition to his missing right arm.

----------


## nightrider

video game developers sure have a great sense of humor.

----------


## liwanag

> video game developers sure have a great sense of humor.


yep, never imagined i'd see hal with a full on beard, a peg leg, and crab claws.

----------


## vartox

Sounds like Hal is going to be back in Justice League soon!




> It really is focusing on the core Justice League post-Luthor, and Shazam, and Green Lantern's going to come back soon for the big Darkseid War storyline.


http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/...zo-virus-story

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Sounds like Hal is going to be back in Justice League soon!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/...zo-virus-story


About time. 

Though not really looking forwards to that Darkseid story.

----------


## Kid A

Where is Reis going besides Multiversity?

----------


## liwanag

> Sounds like Hal is going to be back in Justice League soon!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/...zo-virus-story


finally, hal gets back (visits?) the earth. 

forgive my ignorance, but what happened to hal's day job in the air force?

hmm. the amazo virus, sounds nasty.

----------


## vartox

He got discharged from the air force for being AWOL iirc. He mentions it in an early new 52 issue.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think Hal would be better off on Earth full time.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Shadowcat



----------


## Shadowcat

One of my favorite runs on the book.

http://www.pulpanddagger.com/maskedb...gl_ferris.html

----------


## Shadowcat

One of my favorite stories ever. Imo,I enjoyed Wolfman's limited run far more than Johns run.

----------


## Shadowcat

Top 10 Hal Jordan artists
Gil KaneNeal AdamsGeorge PerezJoe StatonDave GibbonsMike GrellAlex RossDick DillonIvan ReisCarlos Pacheco

----------


## liwanag

> One of my favorite stories ever. Imo,I enjoyed Wolfman's limited run far more than Johns run.


didn't had the chance to read Wolfman's run on GL. This got me interested though. Always did like the concept of the Omega Men.

----------


## liwanag

> Top 10 Hal Jordan artists
> Gil KaneNeal AdamsGeorge PerezJoe StatonDave GibbonsMike GrellAlex RossDick DillonIvan ReisCarlos Pacheco


i would add pat broderick, m.d. bright, and ethan van sciver to that list.

and ryan sook.

----------


## Shadowcat

> didn't had the chance to read Wolfman's run on GL. This got me interested though. Always did like the concept of the Omega Men.


I just recently bought the entire first series, and it's amazing so far. I really wish Giffen would have been able to stay on longer.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> One of my favorite stories ever. Imo,I enjoyed Wolfman's limited run far more than Johns run.


Wolfman's run was great. Wish he'd been on it for a few more years, I think that run could've become a classic the way Engelhart's is regarded. 

I didn't think the art was always the best though, it's a shame how Wolfman didn't get Dave Gibbons like Len Wein's inconsistant stuff did.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

One of my favourite issues from the Wolfman run (and GL in general).

----------


## Shadowcat

> Wolfman's run was great. Wish he'd been on it for a few more years, I think that run could've become a classic the way Engelhart's is regarded. 
> 
> I didn't think the art was always the best though, it's a shame how Wolfman didn't get Dave Gibbons like Len Wein's inconsistant stuff did.


Agreed. It would have been amazing to see Wolfman and Gibbons could have done on this book. I'd also would have loved to see him with Gene Colon.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

okay, so i just read green lantern 37. i enjoyed black hand's craziness and all. although for some reason i am still bothered that the the divine guardsmen can wipe the floor with green lanterns and yet be totally overwhelmed with black lanterns.

i'm excited to see orion and hal square off again. a part of me wished for a splash page when hal punched orion.

----------


## nightrider

> okay, so i just read green lantern 37. i enjoyed black hand's craziness and all. although for some reason i am still bothered that the the divine guardsmen can wipe the floor with green lanterns and yet be totally overwhelmed with black lanterns.
> 
> i'm excited to see orion and hal square off again. a part of me wished for a splash page when hal punched orion.


I think Orion would make a good supporting cast in the GL book much like how he did in Wonder Woman.

----------


## nightrider

> 


Who drew this btw.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Orion would make a good supporting cast in the GL book much like how he did in Wonder Woman.


chances are dc is planning on launching a new gods series, which is fine by me. i do hope that hal and orion keep crossing paths and duke it out once in a while.

----------


## liwanag

> Who drew this btw.


i feel bad i forgot to add who drew this, can't remember really.

it's nice piece of work though.

----------


## liwanag

lol!

----------


## nightrider

> lol!


which movie is this again?

----------


## nightrider

> chances are dc is planning on launching a new gods series, which is fine by me. i do hope that hal and orion keep crossing paths and duke it out once in a while.


I think a new gods series would prove to be interesting. However they need a real A list on the book with a fantastic artist. I thought that the recent new gods make over looks perfect.

----------


## vartox

> which movie is this again?


2001: a space odyssey.

----------


## Güicho

Unearthing Monolith[Lantern] on moon....

----------


## liwanag

dc stepped up their game on the variant covers. look at kaal, hal and the gang...

----------


## Gerald Keefer

Hahahaha what a great PS job! Batman is hilarious!

I'm just happy Hal is finally coming back to JL! Yay! About time...finally get the classic JL back (no mm grrrrrrrrr) and off he goes to the terrible thing that has become the GL universe where they ruined all the great work done by Geoff. Hopefully he stays put...like to get my hal fix somewhere since ... well maybe it got better but endless crossovers are not my cup of tea. My solution? Do a weekly GLU book  :Wink:  Let the individual books breathe

(Disclaimer: read all the/way up to godhead and stopped. I DO have them all and am waiting to read since I love Kirby's new gods...just hoping to hear awesome things to pump me up but I don't want or care to read any of the other books at this point)

----------


## Frontier

> Hahahaha what a great PS job! Batman is hilarious!
> 
> I'm just happy Hal is finally coming back to JL! Yay! About time...finally get the classic JL back (no mm grrrrrrrrr) and off he goes to the terrible thing that has become the GL universe where they ruined all the great work done by Geoff. Hopefully he stays put...like to get my hal fix somewhere since ... well maybe it got better but endless crossovers are not my cup of tea. My solution? Do a weekly GLU book  Let the individual books breathe
> 
> (Disclaimer: read all the/way up to godhead and stopped. I DO have them all and am waiting to read since I love Kirby's new gods...just hoping to hear awesome things to pump me up but I don't want or care to read any of the other books at this point)


I'm also really pumped for Hal coming back, and Johns getting to write him again, in Justice League  :Smile: . 

I always thought it was a little unfair that Hal's the only founding member not on the team anymore, and how he left so early in the book's run since the relaunch. I have doubts he'll stay on the team permanently, Simon's potentially more likely to become the main GL of the team, but it would be awesome if he does. Looking forward to hopefully some more HalxBruce and HalxBarry interactions when he comes back  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vartox

> (Disclaimer: read all the/way up to godhead and stopped. I DO have them all and am waiting to read since I love Kirby's new gods...just hoping to hear awesome things to pump me up but I don't want or care to read any of the other books at this point)


 I didn't like Venditti's GL at all until issue 30 or so, I warmed up to it with 34 and I actually really liked 36 and 37.

----------


## Frontier

I didn't warm up to Venditti's run until his second arc, the one after Light's Out, and #30 was a particularly strong issue during it  :Smile: .

Though the recent GL solicitiations are kinda ominous with it sounding like Hal is going rogue. What with the recent culling of the Green Lantern line, it'll be interesting to see how things turn out post-Convergence. I've heard talk about their being a GL weekly, which could focus on the other Lanterns while Hal still gets the main book, or the possibility of John taking over and Hal going...somewhere  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

Im interested to find out what will happen to the gl franchise post convergence. Where did you hear that there will be a gl weekly?

Also, i'm glad that Hal showing up in JL again. Here's hoping he become one of it's regular members.

Although the solicits has me a little worried about Hal being Green Lantern.



GREEN LANTERN #40
Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
Cover by BILLY TAN
MOVIE POSTER Variant cover by TONY HARRIS
On sale MARCH 4 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
Combo pack edition: $3.99 US

It’s the ultimate betrayal! But what could make Hal Jordan turn on the Templar Guardians and the Corps? Setting the stage for a status quo change that will impact all the Green Lantern titles!

Kinda reminds me of Emerald Night arc.

----------


## liwanag

> Im interested to find out what will happen to the gl franchise post convergence. Where did you hear that there will be a gl weekly?
> 
> Also, i'm glad that Hal showing up in JL again. Here's hoping he become one of it's regular members.
> 
> Although the solicits has me a little worried about Hal being Green Lantern.
> 
> 
> 
> GREEN LANTERN #40
> ...


whoops. i meant emerald twilight...

so the solicits kinda got me thinking that hal won't be a part of the corps after convergence. what will happen to the gl franchise after convergence is really interesting.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> so the solicits kinda got me thinking that hal won't be a part of the corps after convergence. what will happen to the gl franchise after convergence is really interesting.


Seems more like they have absolutely no idea what they're doing to the mythos and haven't been since Johns left, and are just throwing anything at the wall right now. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they announce Simon is taking over the GL book now, with Hal going to the JL and staying on earth, and John, Kyle and Guy are hanging around in whatever Lantern weekly they pull out that'll probably be written by Tom Taylor and be cancelled in six months.

I just want to see DC ask Busiek to do a run on GL for a year or two.

----------


## Gerald Keefer

I would LOVE to see Kurt Busiek get his hands on Hal without all these dumbass crossovers and just spin a yarn for as long as he wants. It was different withTomasi and Geoff because it felt more organic. Maybe that would be enough to wash the awful taste out of my mouth after the mostly horrid intepretation of Hal since Geoff left. Talk about literally ruining a franchise. 

And Hal isn't going anywhere. He's numerous uno in the pecking order. Be it the comics or movies no matter how bad a writer or director do  to him. I wouldn't be surprised if Hal is in BvS and that dude is playing him from true blood that almost got the superman role over cavill. Joe something or other.

----------


## green blogger

> dc stepped up their game on the variant covers. look at kaal, hal and the gang...


So is Hal back in the League by this issue?

----------


## vartox

> So is Hal back in the League by this issue?


 He's mentioned in the solicit for it, so maybe.

----------


## liwanag

> Seems more like they have absolutely no idea what they're doing to the mythos and haven't been since Johns left, and are just throwing anything at the wall right now. 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they announce Simon is taking over the GL book now, with Hal going to the JL and staying on earth, and John, Kyle and Guy are hanging around in whatever Lantern weekly they pull out that'll probably be written by Tom Taylor and be cancelled in six months.
> 
> I just want to see DC ask Busiek to do a run on GL for a year or two.


green lantern kinda fizzled out for me during the lights out arc. although they manage to hook me back in with godhead.

it would be nice for simon to have a more prominent role, although i would still want hal to star in green lantern or at least in his own book. that and hal being part of the league again.

----------


## Burning Eyes

> 


As someone currently not following the GL titles, any idea why Hal would be wearing some kind of gauntlet on his right hand?

P.S. As for the Frisbee on his back, I'm a fan of the old TRON film, so i don't really need an explanation for that.

----------


## vartox

> As someone currently not following the GL titles, any idea why Hal would be wearing some kind of gauntlet on his right hand?


I think it might actually be something Johns had hinted at in his run pre-new 52 but never got to follow up on. When he was setting up hints for the First Lantern not long before the reboot he introduced a gauntlet that had been used by the First Lantern. When it came time to actually do that arc it seems like his original plans had changed and we got Volthoom instead and the gauntlet never came back up.

----------


## Burning Eyes

> I think it might actually be something Johns had hinted at in his run pre-new 52 but never got to follow up on. When he was setting up hints for the First Lantern not long before the reboot he introduced a gauntlet that had been used by the First Lantern. When it came time to actually do that arc it seems like his original plans had changed and we got Volthoom instead and the gauntlet never came back up.


That sounds like a pretty interesting idea, actually.

----------


## liwanag

> I think it might actually be something Johns had hinted at in his run pre-new 52 but never got to follow up on. When he was setting up hints for the First Lantern not long before the reboot he introduced a gauntlet that had been used by the First Lantern. When it came time to actually do that arc it seems like his original plans had changed and we got Volthoom instead and the gauntlet never came back up.


i dont think i have that copy. what does the gauntlet do? does it function like a power ring?

----------


## vartox

> i dont think i have that copy. what does the gauntlet do? does it function like a power ring?


I flipped through the War of the GLs arc since that's where I recognized it from and I made a mistake. It was Krona's gauntlet and I think it was hinted to tie into the First Lantern deal but that was never followed up on. Guy actually puts it on and he says it feels like wearing a dozen rings at once: 
Green Lantern (2005-2011) 066-008.jpg
glew_09_12.jpg
Green Lantern (2005-2011) 063-001.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> I flipped through the War of the GLs arc since that's where I recognized it from and I made a mistake. It was Krona's gauntlet and I think it was hinted to tie into the First Lantern deal but that was never followed up on. Guy actually puts it on and he says it feels like wearing a dozen rings at once: 
> Green Lantern (2005-2011) 066-008.jpg
> glew_09_12.jpg
> Green Lantern (2005-2011) 063-001.jpg


thanks dude. krona's power gauntlet sounds interesting.

----------


## liwanag

> As someone currently not following the GL titles, any idea why Hal would be wearing some kind of gauntlet on his right hand?
> 
> P.S. As for the Frisbee on his back, I'm a fan of the old TRON film, so i don't really need an explanation for that.


tron lantern and tron sapphire anyone?

----------


## andersonh1

Pat Broderick to draw Green Lantern again? http://tbo.com/news/business/tampa-i...reen-20141207/




> His work includes illustrating a new “Green Lantern” series to be released in early 2015.


I'd love to see that!

----------


## liwanag

> Pat Broderick to draw Green Lantern again? http://tbo.com/news/business/tampa-i...reen-20141207/
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see that!


i wonder how true the green lantern weekly title is.

anyways, pat broderick would'nt be my first choice but i did enjoy his work before on gl and captain atom.

----------


## Abishai100

Green Lantern is under-appreciated, perhaps because comic book fans do not celebrate the best Green Lantern of all enough --- Hal Jordan.

The look and feel of the classic Hal Jordan comics, adapted into the fine-quality classic American cartoon from the 1960s, is what reveals the general accessibility of comics books.



Why?  Two reasons in my humble opinion:

1. Hal Jordan was the first earthman ever inducted into the Green Lantern Corps and the founder of the Justice League of America (so his popularity is a nice complement to his social symbolism)


2. Green Lantern requires the Silver Age edge that Hal Jordan provides (think of the magic of Hal's redemptive identity, Spectre)




In the evenings of an American summer in New Orleans or New Jersey, you might notice that the soft glow of fireflies (those nifty little insects that give off that cool bioluminescence green color) makes life on Earth seem rather sensitized.  Well, Hal Jordan's interpretation of the power of the Green Lantern is no different.







 :EEK!: 

Spectre

----------


## LunSei Sleidee

I like Hal Jordan because there is just so much homosexual subtext between him and Sinestro.



They're an OTP, for real.

I recall when they announced the Green Lantern movie, the first thing I asked was "IS SINESTRO GOING TO BE IN IT???!!!". I was so very glad they've made such an amazing live-action Sinestro!

...But.... then I went to see the movie, and turns out Hal Jordan wasn't Hal Jordan, but a weird mix of Hal Jordan and Guy Gardner. I have them original Green Lantern comics, and Hal was a square-head naive do-gooder who cares about others. Then I see the movie and I get this fun-loving, care-free immature dude. It was very confusing.

----------


## LanternWolf

Strange that I have not shown my appreciation for my favorite DC series. Until now that is.



Just one of the reasons why I love Hal Jordan. Not many people can get away with punching Batman in the face.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nightrider

> Pat Broderick to draw Green Lantern again? http://tbo.com/news/business/tampa-i...reen-20141207/
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see that!


Is this for real? I wonder what new GL book it'll be releasing. Maybe a GL weekly starring Hal as the lead and with all the other members of the corp and alternates between GL and RL.

----------


## Frontier

> tron lantern and tron sapphire anyone?


Really cool pic, though is that supposed to be Hal and Carol? It looks more like Kyle and Cowgirl  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Really cool pic, though is that supposed to be Hal and Carol? It looks more like Kyle and Cowgirl .


It's not actually Hal and Carol, no.




> An early Valentine's Day gift for my boyfriend, him and I as Tron versions of Green Lantern and Star Sapphire, respectively. It seemed only right since he reintroduced me to Tron and the first time we met, he was cosplaying Hal Jordan.


Hal does sometimes get drawn with dark hair, but you can usually tell them apart by the type of mask.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Abishai100

Green Lantern (DC Comics) has his magical ring, just like Captain America (Marvel Comics) has his mighty shield.

Of course, Hal Jordan knows that America needs a lighthouse just as much as it needs shielding.



 :EEK!:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Don't think I've dumped any art here for a while.

Deep Hal.



Dapper Hal.



And finally an excellent summary of Silver Age Green Lantern comics.

----------


## Frontier

@LoneNecromancer: Wasn't Hal hitting his head on things also a good summary of the Silver Age Green Lantern  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though the first two pics are pretty great, and the last one is very funny  :Big Grin: .

----------


## nightrider

http://www.unleashthefanboy.com/edit...-series/109986

GLTAS is tanked top 5 best DC animated series of all time. Goes to show that GLTAS isn't the "failure" some posters over here are calling.

----------


## Frontier

It's only a "failure" in that because the movie didn't succeed in the way people were hoping and there was barely any merchandise, it got pulled off the air and canceled. The same thing happened to Young Justice and Beware the Batman, just without the justification of a movie reception, so it's not like GL:TAS is at all alone in being treated like that. Incredibly disappointing as it was  :Frown: .

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

A redesign of Hal Jordan as... Gambit Lantern?

link: http://hectorbarrientos.deviantart.c...rdan-150353803

----------


## Frontier

> A redesign of Hal Jordan as... Gambit Lantern?
> 
> link: http://hectorbarrientos.deviantart.c...rdan-150353803


Kinda looks like Jack Chance  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

> It's only a "failure" in that because the movie didn't succeed in the way people were hoping and there was barely any merchandise, it got pulled off the air and canceled. The same thing happened to Young Justice and Beware the Batman, just without the justification of a movie reception, so it's not like GL:TAS is at all alone in being treated like that. Incredibly disappointing as it was .


I know, but many on this board is blaming GLTAS' failure on why the audience does not like Hal Jordan and other GLs should be given the big screen treatment instead. I personally feel that its a little ridiculous.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal's been hanging out with Scott Steiner, I see.

----------


## liwanag

> http://www.unleashthefanboy.com/edit...-series/109986
> 
> GLTAS is tanked top 5 best DC animated series of all time. Goes to show that GLTAS isn't the "failure" some posters over here are calling.


GLTAS and YJ deserved better. They were awesome and very entertaining shows.

The portrayal of Hal and Carol on GLTAS were spot on.

Man, I do miss Razer and Aya. Hope they pop in regular DC continuity post Convergence.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Today's Green Lantern issue is one of the worst I've ever read. I hated everything about it. Every single part. Wow.

----------


## Frontier

Uh oh. Not looking forward to getting it in the mail then  :Frown: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Today's Green Lantern issue is one of the worst I've ever read. I hated everything about it. Every single part. Wow.


From what I've heard it's just one of those stupid issues with Hal meandering about wishing he had direction in his life that completely miss the point of the character, is it anything worse?

----------


## Frontier

Just from the cover alone I was expecting something pretty disappointing for HalxCarol, but it sounds like it's even worse than that  :Frown: .

----------


## Deniz Camp

> From what I've heard it's just one of those stupid issues with Hal meandering about wishing he had direction in his life that completely miss the point of the character, is it anything worse?


It's that, which I think is the greatest injustice to the core conceit of the character, but it's also Hal being a complete ass to Guy and Barry, it's Hal being selfish and mopey and childish and self centered. The Hal/Carol bits read like Hal was 13 years old, to boot. 

Just...everything that could have been gotten wrong, was.

----------


## vartox

> It's that, which I think is the greatest injustice to the core conceit of the character, but it's also Hal being a complete ass to Guy and Barry, it's Hal being selfish and mopey and childish and self centered. The Hal/Carol bits read like Hal was 13 years old, to boot. 
> 
> Just...everything that could have been gotten wrong, was.


 Not only that but Guy & Barry didn't notice anything was wrong with Hal in the first place, so he still feels awful except now he's even more isolated and miserable than he was before.

I wasn't expecting to like the pages with Carol in them either but the way Venditti writes her is astonishingly terrible.

----------


## liwanag

not much happened in this issue. parts of it i did found funny (hal and guy and barry at the bar). it's logical that if youre with guy, youre most likely to get thrown out.

the hal and carol conversation felt... uhmm.. strange...

----------


## Frontier

Oy... I thought after that scene at the end of Godhead that we wouldn't have to deal with any moments between Hal and Carol that made both of them look bad or made Hal come off terribly. Looks like I was wrong  :Frown: .

And really, Hal's a jerk to Barry!? Guy I could maybe understand, but Barry? That just seems so...wrong. 

Heck, it doesn't really make sense for Hal to be having a crisis over having no direction or just being miserable in general considering he's just coming off a win in Godhead where he contributed to saving the day. 

All respect to Venditti, thank goodness Johns is finally going to get to write him again for Darkseid War  :Wink: .

----------


## twobit

Agreed! Hal is written as a whiner, this storyline could have been so much more, but with convergence coming up, I think this was a rush job. Justin Jordan said in an interview Hal's reaction was going to be much worse about Kyle and Carol, but since then Jordan's leaving the book, GLC has been canceled, and Hopefully Kyle dies. So I think this was a quick fill in, plus Carol admitted she wanted Hal again when he said he hope they could be together someday. BS

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I've seen that last page of Carol posted online, but I thought it was kinda funny since she's basically admitting Kyle is a side stop for her.

----------


## nightrider

wow. i knew venditti is going to ruin the book.

----------


## vartox

> I've seen that last page of Carol posted online, but I thought it was kinda funny since she's basically admitting Kyle is a side stop for her.


 The whole conversation made it seem like she doesn't want to bother helping Hal with any of his problems and that she basically dumped him as  some kind of test, with Kyle as a fling until Hal pulls himself together. 

I really hate how Venditti writes Carol. She's a huge jerk to Hal for no reason.

----------


## Frontier

> The whole conversation made it seem like she doesn't want to bother helping Hal with any of his problems and that she basically dumped him as  some kind of test, with Kyle as a fling until Hal pulls himself together. 
> 
> I really hate how Venditti writes Carol. She's a huge jerk to Hal for no reason.


Wow, now I feel bad for both Hal and Kyle. That just seems so out of character for Carol, and a huge disservice to both guys. This isn't a Carol Ferris/Star Sapphire I would like to see more of  :Mad: .

I guess the one positive about this is that she wasn't completely serious about breaking up with Hal but...man, just poor Kyle. I knew it wouldn't last between them but this makes the relationship seem even worse  :Frown: .

----------


## liwanag

> Wow, now I feel bad for both Hal and Kyle. That just seems so out of character for Carol, and a huge disservice to both guys. This isn't a Carol Ferris/Star Sapphire I would like to see more of .
> 
> I guess the one positive about this is that she wasn't completely serious about breaking up with Hal but...man, just poor Kyle. I knew it wouldn't last between them but this makes the relationship seem even worse .


Carol's conversation with Hal was a bit ... strange, and the development of her feelings for Kyle felt a bit forced. 

I'm not really digging the idea that Hal needs to find himself or he does not know who he is. Will we have another period of Hal doubting himself, goes on a road trip, and becomes infected again by Parallax (or maybe by the Butcher or Predator this time).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm not really digging the idea that Hal needs to find himself or he does not know who he is. Will we have another period of Hal doubting himself, goes on a road trip, and becomes infected again by Parallax (or maybe by the Butcher or Predator this time).


I did not read the issue, but based on what has been said, I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## liwanag

lol. nathan fillion is the best.

----------


## green blogger

> lol. nathan fillion is the best.


That was the Hal Jordan that I know and like.

----------


## liwanag

green lantern by brett booth

----------


## liwanag

sir harold jordan as northern light arcane green lantern

----------


## nightrider

Still not a fan of arcane green lantern. He's too slow and tanky for me. Much prefer Atomic GL and prime GL.
Btw have anyone watched Throne of Atlantis yet? Hows it? I'm probably waiting for the dvd.

----------


## liwanag

> Still not a fan of arcane green lantern. He's too slow and tanky for me. Much prefer Atomic GL and prime GL.
> Btw have anyone watched Throne of Atlantis yet? Hows it? I'm probably waiting for the dvd.


I too feel ArGL has slow move speed. But he has a dash, root, stun abilities and a global ult, and an aura that buffs the healing of teammates. Plus he is the King of Kill Deny. The guy is extremely useful in team fights.

I don't think Throne of Atlantis has been released yet. Has it? I thought it was supposed to be at the end of this month or something.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

> I too feel ArGL has slow move speed. But he has a dash, root, stun abilities and a global ult, and an aura that buffs the healing of teammates. Plus he is the King of Kill Deny. The guy is extremely useful in team fights.
> 
> I don't think Throne of Atlantis has been released yet. Has it? I thought it was supposed to be at the end of this month or something.


think its already being released digitally. too bad ive already pre-ordered my physical copy. Think in future, I'll just buy the digital copy.

----------


## liwanag

> think its already being released digitally. too bad ive already pre-ordered my physical copy. Think in future, I'll just buy the digital copy.


you're probably right. i just saw a forum that had spoilers (somewhat) for throne of atlantis. not much mention of hal or barry though (it is an aquaman movie i understand).

i just need to find a way to get my copy soon.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> sir harold jordan as northern light arcane green lantern


Damn, nice. Never realised how much I wanted Viking Hal till now.

----------


## Güicho

> Damn, nice. Never realised how much I wanted Viking Hal till now.


They had Hal Jor the Barbarian with emerald-power-sword way back....







I like how he uses the sword as a vision/portal-  http://i.imgur.com/3t731Zk.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> They had Hal Jor the Barbarian with emerald-power-sword way back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how he uses the sword as a vision/portal-  http://i.imgur.com/3t731Zk.jpg


hmm.. interesting concept. although i'm not too crazy with the costume.

----------


## liwanag

CONVERGENCE: GREEN LANTERN/PARALLAX #1
Written by TONY BEDARD
Art RON WAGNER and BILL REINHOLD
Cover by STEVE LIEBER
Variant cover designed by CHIP KIDD
On sale APRIL 15 • 32 pg, FC, 1 of 2, $3.99 US • RATED T
STARRING HEROES FROM ZERO HOUR! A powerless Kyle Rayner visits a Metropolis prison to see a devastated Hal Jordan who believes he has murdered the Green Lantern Corps. But if the dome falls and powers are restored, will Parallax return to defend the city or destroy it?

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## nightrider

> 


This looks awesome.

----------


## Güicho

> hmm.. interesting concept. although i'm not too crazy with the costume.


LOL the white fur 70s-80s barbarian leotard is definitely not working. Just sharing conceptually   some bronze age  precedence for Jordan seeing himself as an  arcane knight fantasy themed GL.


The Arcane and Northern Light GL are appreciated and much  improved take on it..

----------


## liwanag

> 


lol. hal seems to be cleaning up with the atlantean army. 

anybody seen throne of atlantis? 

i don't think i'll ever get used to the circles in hal's shoulders.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i don't think i'll ever get used to the circles in hal's shoulders.


Yeah, I just don't get what they're supposed to represent or add to the design.

----------


## nightrider

> Yeah, I just don't get what they're supposed to represent or add to the design.


I guess its just supposed to add more dimensions to the costume.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Elder Statesman Hal was cool.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I guess its just supposed to add more dimensions to the costume.


Then they could've just added seams to it like the New 52 look, and saved the glowing stuff for when Hal conjures up armour for himself. I just don't get it at all.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Tony Stark

> 


I really love this picture. Thanks for showing it.

----------


## liwanag

> I really love this picture. Thanks for showing it.


along with the flash and the atom, i really like green lantern's costume. as far as i can remember, not much tweaking has been done to their costumes. i am bit torn on green lantern's glowing shoulder circles and flash's lightning seams, but other than that can't think of any major complains.

----------


## liwanag

DC COMICS ICONS GREEN LANTERN STATUE
SCULPTED BY PAUL HARDING
Next in the line of popular statues based on DC Comics most iconic heroes comes Green Lantern Hal Jordan. Don't miss your chance to add this wonderfully scultped piece to your collection.
Limited Edition of 5,200
Measures Approximately 10" Tall
$99.95 US • On Sale August 2015 • Allocations May Occur

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Animated redesign.

----------


## Güicho

> Animated redesign.


That would have made a good movie design, rather than the creepy exposed muscle tissue suit.

----------


## liwanag

hahahaha!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


Literally just came here to post this. Very nice piece from Peter Nguyen, he also did a matching Barry pic.

----------


## liwanag

man i just love this statues.

----------


## liwanag

dang, what does this mean?

the ring will no longer be the thing? what happens to hal post convergence?

----------


## liwanag

i'm stoked to have hal be a part of of the league again.

----------


## BFD

> i'm stoked to have hal be a part of of the league again.


Isn't Hal also going to be in Johns/Fabok Justice League title? I swore I had read that somewhere.

----------


## Den

Venditti has gotten better with Hal, but i'm still gunshy about things.

----------


## liwanag

> Isn't Hal also going to be in Johns/Fabok Justice League title? I swore I had read that somewhere.


Was it in newsarama or something? I was hoping that Geoff would get to write Hal again. 

Or Morrison with all of his crazy twisting ideas.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Isn't Hal also going to be in Johns/Fabok Justice League title? I swore I had read that somewhere.


Johns said in an AMA I think and perhaps an interview that Hal would return at some point.

----------


## vartox

> Isn't Hal also going to be in Johns/Fabok Justice League title? I swore I had read that somewhere.


Johns has heavily implied that Hal will be in the Darkseid War arc in JL.

As for Hitch's JLA, I'm not so sure that's going to be the actual roster. I think they probably want to keep that team's lineup secret for now so they don't spoil stuff for Justice League (or Green Lantern, assuming there are going to be status quo changes there).

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Johns has heavily implied that Hal will be in the Darkseid War arc in JL.
> 
> As for Hitch's JLA, I'm not so sure that's going to be the actual roster. I think they probably want to keep that team's lineup secret for now so they don't spoil stuff for Justice League (or Green Lantern, assuming there are going to be status quo changes there).


well, i hope that hal plays a prominent role (along with the league) in the darkseid war. it seems like forever since hal has been planetside.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## nightrider

I'm glad the true GL is back to the place where he belongs. Excited that he'll be appearing in both Justice league and JLA. What's green lantern franchise when you don't have Hal Jordan. 
On a side note, I'm hoping that the new GL book would feature more Hal in a role of being a leader while the current book would focus on him being a green lantern proper.

----------


## liwanag

for a long time now i was hoping that green lantern would get back earth side a fight the good fight with the league. 

what i would like after convergence is hal be written as a competent and confident member of the league and the corps.

i guess we'll see by june.

----------


## liwanag

i guess this is a rough concept of a cancelled justice league game by double helix. too bad, it might have turned out ok.




green lantern vs manhunters and mongul

wonder woman vs o.m.a.c's

a tag team between gl and supes

it could have been a decent game...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## buffalorock

> for a long time now i was hoping that green lantern would get back earth side a fight the good fight with the league. 
> 
> what i would like after convergence is hal be written as a competent and confident member of the league and the corps.
> 
> i guess we'll see by june.


Agreed, I just want to see him being used and used correctly. We shall see moving forward.

----------


## liwanag

what are the chances this article holds water?

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2015/02/...,manual,manual

----------


## colonyofcells

Maybe wait for an announcement from Warner Brothers about who is playing Hal Jordan.

----------


## Güicho

I don't know, a Drone pilot? This could be some extra  just siting in a chair in the background.

Maybe if the description  actually had him in a plane, "fighter pilot", something, i'd be more inclined to believe it.

----------


## liwanag

one can always hope... but then again,  i learned not to set my hopes up too high when it comes to matters like this.

sigh.

----------


## liwanag

for someone who's never been to a comiccon before, i just got to say that i respect the effort these guys put in their costumes.





3232ee0632d6d82524f0cfb7a09a0655.jpg

----------


## liwanag

a nice figure to add to one's collection.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

source

I prefer the statue kind of figures myself, I don't really have any need to pose them but that does look pretty sweet.

That reminds me, I never did get around to buying that Lego Batman 3 Green Lantern set, but to be honest I dunno if they sold it over here.

----------


## liwanag

> source
> 
> I prefer the statue kind of figures myself, I don't really have any need to pose them but that does look pretty sweet.
> 
> That reminds me, I never did get around to buying that Lego Batman 3 Green Lantern set, but to be honest I dunno if they sold it over here.


i don't think the lego green lantern set is out yet, is it? i may need to visit the mall soon.

dc statues are awesome, although they're not articulated, i just like the fact that they are seamless. 

another thing, i think they need proper display space. too much statues with not enough space doesn't feel heroic. so we just rotate the statues on display in our home. we rotate them whenever we change the curtains.

----------


## KurtW95

Some people are speculating that this guy (Dan Amboyer) may be playing Hal Jordan in Batman vs. Superman. The conclusions were drawn from the facts that Carol Ferris is going to be in the movie (as Carrie Ferris) and this guy is credited as "Drone Pilot." Plus he looks like a doppelgänger of Ryan Reynolds.



Thoughts?

----------


## vartox

The LEGO set came out last month, mine has been sitting on my coffee table since I got it.

Dan Amboyer looks like Paul Newman and Ryan Reynolds melded into one person, visually he looks pretty good for Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> The LEGO set came out last month, mine has been sitting on my coffee table since I got it.
> 
> Dan Amboyer looks like Paul Newman and Ryan Reynolds melded into one person, visually he looks pretty good for Hal.


i definitely need to go to the mall then...

now if mr. amboyer has the personality of mr. fillion then that would be just awesome.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## vartox

Spoilers for Justice League #39...

*spoilers:*
Hal is back!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

It's about damn time.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

At least have the decency to post the images.  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag

> At least have the decency to post the images.


finally, Hal is back! Just in time for Darkseid War. I hope to see Hal in a lot of Epic fights alongside the league. I'm still bummed with Orion over in Godhead, I would not mind a rematch.

Jason Fabok is really good imo. That last page needs to be made into a wallpaper. DC needs to take good care of this guy.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Jason Fabok is really good imo. That last page needs to be made into a wallpaper. DC needs to take good care of this guy.


Yep, he's a talented artist and one of the best of DC's "house style", more like Reis than Finch. Wouldn't be surprised if he turns into a big name if he's on JL long enough.

Unrelated, but here's a nice piece by Simone Bianchi.

----------


## vartox

Sounds like Hal's going to be pretty big in Darkseid War:




> Hal is going to be a big part of Darkseid War. He returns to the book in #39 and then in Darkseid War he plays a very pivotal role with Batman and the Justice League and the development of Power Ring.


http://comicbook.com/2015/02/18/just...e-amazo-virus/

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Sounds like Hal's going to be pretty big in Darkseid War:
> 
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/02/18/just...e-amazo-virus/


Johns might give him and Darkseid a rematch at some point. Probably won't work out too well for him but hey.

I'm being very optimistic about Hal's future appearances in JL. I think what has it for me is that he'll be portrayed as a mentor figure which innately will give him some more maturity as opposed to the characterisation he was given before, and Johns seems to be writing quite well at the moment.

That and you know, the main book hasn't been that good since Johns left so it'll be nice to be able to talk about the character again instead of just posting pictures sporadically.

----------


## vartox

> I'm being very optimistic about Hal's future appearances in JL. I think what has it for me is that he'll be portrayed as a mentor figure which innately will give him some more maturity as opposed to the characterisation he was given before, as well as that Johns seems to be writing quite well at the moment.


Yeah, I wasn't crazy about how Hal was written in the first couple JL arcs, but I thought Diana was even worse in those and she was amazing in #39 so I'm feeling good about it. Really looking forward to Hal & Barry hanging out again and helping out Power Ring.

----------


## liwanag

> Sounds like Hal's going to be pretty big in Darkseid War:
> 
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/02/18/just...e-amazo-virus/


it is nice to hear that hal will play "pivotal" role in darkseid war. 

for some reason i have just not been satisfied with stuff he has been though lately. can't put my finger on it, but somehow i felt the past year was a bit ... lacking for hal.

----------


## liwanag

> Johns might give him and Darkseid a rematch at some point. Probably won't work out too well for him but hey.
> 
> I'm being very optimistic about Hal's future appearances in JL. I think what has it for me is that he'll be portrayed as a mentor figure which innately will give him some more maturity as opposed to the characterisation he was given before, and Johns seems to be writing quite well at the moment.
> 
> That and you know, the main book hasn't been that good since Johns left so it'll be nice to be able to talk about the character again instead of just posting pictures sporadically.


i wonder if the armies in new genesis will get involved in darkseid war... i'm hoping for a rematch with orion, and this time green lantern gets the upper hand in the fight.

posting pictures randomly can be fun.... although getting to talk about hal is nicer still, this being a message board and all.

----------


## Sirzechs

> it is nice to hear that hal will play "pivotal" role in darkseid war. 
> 
> for some reason i have just not been satisfied with stuff he has been though lately. can't put my finger on it, but somehow i felt the past year was a bit ... lacking for hal.


Its Vendetti's writing no doubt about it, even with his own Solo series it just felt like Hal wasn't doing anything, it didn't feel like Hal at all.

----------


## vartox

> Its Vendetti's writing no doubt about it, even with his own Solo series it just felt like Hal wasn't doing anything, it didn't feel like Hal at all.


Not to mention not much has happened in the last couple issues, and they're being kind of vague about his status after #40.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Not to mention not much has happened in the last couple issues, and they're being kind of vague about his status after #40.


I have a bad feeling about what they're heading for, I think Vendetti will attempt to use Hal as scapegoat to take the bad name of the Corps essentially turning him heel even if its undercover I don't like it, seems like emerald twilight all over again.

----------


## Sirzechs

Inks of the final page.

----------


## buffalorock

> Johns might give him and Darkseid a rematch at some point. Probably won't work out too well for him but hey.
> 
> I'm being very optimistic about Hal's future appearances in JL. I think what has it for me is that he'll be portrayed as a mentor figure which innately will give him some more maturity as opposed to the characterisation he was given before, and Johns seems to be writing quite well at the moment.
> 
> That and you know, the main book hasn't been that good since Johns left so it'll be nice to be able to talk about the character again instead of just posting pictures sporadically.


Agreed.  I would love to see the amazing displays of willpower that he should be known for.  It didn't seem like he could overcome much in the main book lately. I miss him "willing" himself to get the job done.

----------


## liwanag

> Agreed.  I would love to see the amazing displays of willpower that he should be known for.  It didn't seem like he could overcome much in the main book lately. I miss him "willing" himself to get the job done.


I guess that's what i've been missing lately. From his own series, and even in the DC animated movies.

I honestly enjoyed the Godhead arc, but somehow still felt that Hal was written as a less than capable lantern who just got lucky.

----------


## themiddle

hi there. 

first time to post here, but i've been around since last year lurking in these boards.

i mostly buy green lantern, flash, and the justice league titles. mainly because i have family members who shared with me their collections.

anyway, just wanted to say hi and try out the cbr boards. 

by the way, are there other dc message boards out there? i mainly like justice league, green lantern, superman, the flash and injustice. oh, and i'm intrigued with what plans are there for shazam.

----------


## Deniz Camp

At this point I'd be much more interested in a Venditti "Hal Jordan" style book than I am a Green Lantern book. I'm not a fan of his treatment of the character, but I'm even less engaged with his treatment of the Green Lantern concept itself. 

Will definitely be curious to see if/when this title gets a new creative team. Seems unlikely at this point.

----------


## vartox

> Will definitely be curious to see if/when this title gets a new creative team. Seems unlikely at this point.


Yeah, I get the impression Venditti's got some long term stuff going on so he'll probably be around for a while yet. I really dislike a lot of what he's done with the GL mythos and I kinda hope he undoes some of it himself. I don't think the "finite emotional reservoir" stuff got good reception at all.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yeah, I get the impression Venditti's got some long term stuff going on so he'll probably be around for a while yet. I really dislike a lot of what he's done with the GL mythos and I kinda hope he undoes some of it himself. I don't think the "finite emotional reservoir" stuff got good reception at all.


The idea of emotions being a limited resource is just too much, I loved it when the Central Power Battery collected the energy from every sapient species in the Universe, and it also messes up now Red Lanterns work, since they don't even need to recharge like the other Corps as long as they're feeling a strong rage.

----------


## Lightning Rider

Can someone find me a panel from the JLA series post-Infinite Crisis? A brief moment that was really "Hal" for me. He and a few others are investigating something, and Hal takes out a group of henchmen-like creatures with his ring simultaneously. Canary (I think) says "You missed one", and Hal goes "No I didn't." She says something like "I never get tired of hearing that."

----------


## nightrider

btw is anyone annoyed that DC decided to use Guy Gardner instead of Hal for the latest Justice League vs bizarro league? This would be the first time in the last 10 years or so that Hal isn't associated with the league.

----------


## vartox

> Can someone find me a panel from the JLA series post-Infinite Crisis? A brief moment that was really "Hal" for me. He and a few others are investigating something, and Hal takes out a group of henchmen-like creatures with his ring simultaneously. Canary (I think) says "You missed one", and Hal goes "No I didn't." She says something like "I never get tired of hearing that."


From JLA #3.

Justice League of America 003 (2006) (digital-Empire) 014.jpg

----------


## Lightning Rider

> From JLA #3.
> 
> Justice League of America 003 (2006) (digital-Empire) 014.jpg


Ah, thank you. That was quick.

----------


## liwanag

> btw is anyone annoyed that DC decided to use Guy Gardner instead of Hal for the latest Justice League vs bizarro league? This would be the first time in the last 10 years or so that Hal isn't associated with the league.


I was disappointed, well... had mixed feelings. I was actually looking forward to seeing Hal with league, and also wanted to see the "Superbuddies". You know... Ted, Booster, Tora, Bea, and Guy.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal as a ninja.

  source 

Too beautiful to be kept from the world.

----------


## Sirzechs

NinJordan  :Wink:

----------


## nightrider

> I was disappointed, well... had mixed feelings. I was actually looking forward to seeing Hal with league, and also wanted to see the "Superbuddies". You know... Ted, Booster, Tora, Bea, and Guy.


I'm just disappointed with it. Its like everyone is trying to bring down hal jordan who is the first and only deserving green lantern. If they ever decide to go without Hal for the movie, I'll be seriously pissed.

----------


## vartox

> I'm just disappointed with it. Its like everyone is trying to bring down hal jordan who is the first and only deserving green lantern. If they ever decide to go without Hal for the movie, I'll be seriously pissed.


Hal is my favorite lantern. I like them all but he's my favorite.

It really does bother me that a lot of the time when writers are trying to build up other lanterns it feels like it tends to come at his expense. 

I didn't mind them using Guy in the Bizarro League thing, the goofiness suits him a bit better I think. I hope they don't leave Hal out of all the LEGO stuff though.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, I'm fine with Guy being in this one movie, he's probably the most neglected Lantern of the main four (then again he has appeared in YJ and BtatB lately unlike Kyle but Kyle had the appearances in the DCAU, so)

----------


## nightrider

> Hal is my favorite lantern. I like them all but he's my favorite.
> 
> It really does bother me that a lot of the time when writers are trying to build up other lanterns it feels like it tends to come at his expense. 
> 
> I didn't mind them using Guy in the Bizarro League thing, the goofiness suits him a bit better I think. I hope they don't leave Hal out of all the LEGO stuff though.





> Yeah, I'm fine with Guy being in this one movie, he's probably the most neglected Lantern of the main four (then again he has appeared in YJ and BtatB lately unlike Kyle but Kyle had the appearances in the DCAU, so)


The thing that I'm happy about is that they introduced Guy as the newbie and Wonder Woman kinda dissed him a few times so I'm glad that DC is acknowledging that yes, Hal Jordan is in the major leagues.

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I don't see what's wrong with Hal not being in one JL movie for kids. Guy fit much better for the film tonally than Hal does, and I'd much rather they use Guy for who he is than warp Hal's personality to fit what they want.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I don't see what's wrong with Hal not being in one JL movie for kids. Guy fit much better for the film tonally than Hal does, and I'd much rather they use Guy for who he is than warp Hal's personality to fit what they want.


Yeah, exactly.

Plus I do like Guy too, and I think it feels like a lot of people tend to forget he was the only other human Lantern also created by Broome & Kane.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal is my favorite lantern. I like them all but he's my favorite.
> 
> It really does bother me that a lot of the time when writers are trying to build up other lanterns it feels like it tends to come at his expense. 
> 
> I didn't mind them using Guy in the Bizarro League thing, the goofiness suits him a bit better I think. I hope they don't leave Hal out of all the LEGO stuff though.


For some reason, I feel that Hal snd Superman are often used as punching bags. If a writer wants to show how capable a character is, Superman gets smacked thru a wall, or Hal's arm gets broken in two places. I guess the visual of seeing Hal wearing a green sling is much more powerful than an out of breath Wonder Woman or a Batman with one bat ear missing..

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> Plus I do like Guy too, and I think it feels like a lot of people tend to forget he was the only other human Lantern also created by Broome & Kane.


Indeed but I really like him as a Red Lantern its just fits perfectly, hell Guy was always angry.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> For some reason, I feel that Hal snd Superman are often used as punching bags. If a writer wants to show how capable a character is, Superman gets smacked thru a wall, or Hal's arm gets broken in two places. I guess the visual of seeing Hal wearing a green sling is much more powerful than an out of breath Wonder Woman or a Batman with one bat ear missing..


Actually, I wouldn't say that, but it's a definite thing for writers to show how powerful something is by smashing through energy constructs like they're made of glass.

----------


## liwanag

> Actually, I wouldn't say that, but it's a definite thing for writers to show how powerful something is by smashing through energy constructs like they're made of glass.


I love DC Animated JL: Crisis on Two Earths, but I remember wondering why GL's construct barriers were so easily broken by the Made Men, and then later Aquaman was able to headbutt another Made Man. 

Reminds me of DCUO Black Adam vs GL. Granted Hal had a broken arm and the story probably needed a big explosion, but the constructs were sure fragile as glass.

----------


## themiddle

> Hal is my favorite lantern. I like them all but he's my favorite.
> 
> It really does bother me that a lot of the time when writers are trying to build up other lanterns it feels like it tends to come at his expense. 
> 
> I didn't mind them using Guy in the Bizarro League thing, the goofiness suits him a bit better I think. I hope they don't leave Hal out of all the LEGO stuff though.


are there other upcoming lego movies? 

i think there may be a lego 2 movie sometime in the future although i'm not that sure. if that happens, maybe the flash and hal could have more speaking lines, because they didn't have that much in the first one.

----------


## buffalorock

> For some reason, I feel that Hal snd Superman are often used as punching bags. If a writer wants to show how capable a character is, Superman gets smacked thru a wall, or Hal's arm gets broken in two places. I guess the visual of seeing Hal wearing a green sling is much more powerful than an out of breath Wonder Woman or a Batman with one bat ear missing..


Haha agreed.  I wonder if we could make a GIF of all the times Hal has been punched in the face by friends and foe alike in the new 52.

----------


## liwanag

> Haha agreed.  I wonder if we could make a GIF of all the times Hal has been punched in the face by friends and foe alike in the new 52.


there was this one redeeming incident where hal got to punch batman in rebirth... man that panel caused some lively discussions in the internet..

but other than that, hal seems to be in the receiving end of a fist a lot. after all this years i just wish hal would have learned to duck, parry, or block.

of course i kid, when hal was possessed by parallax he did manage to take on the whole dcu.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

Hi there, got a question for Hal followers, first time posting in this thread, but, I have to ask. I was reading the old Hal as specter series recently and wondering well three things. 1. Has any of the concepts or creations, such as M. Stigmatis as a bad guy, shown up in the GL, even as a nod to Hal's time there, or has that utterly been swept under the rug and he never died? 2. Hal's family, what's the set up now? I know they had Helen become Stephanie or something like that Post Rebirth but I didn't read much of it at the time and only saw glimpse from friends books. 3. Was there ever any word on what they were going to do with Helen Jordan and the whole aspect of her powers before the reboot happened? Always thought she could have made for an interesting Blue Lantern member when she got older. 

You guys don't think they're heading for a "Let's let Hal become evil again to push up Alan post Convergence" do you?

----------


## vartox

> Hi there, got a question for Hal followers, first time posting in this thread, but, I have to ask. I was reading the old Hal as specter series recently and wondering well three things. 1. Has any of the concepts or creations, such as M. Stigmatis as a bad guy, shown up in the GL, even as a nod to Hal's time there, or has that utterly been swept under the rug and he never died? 2. Hal's family, what's the set up now? I know they had Helen become Stephanie or something like that Post Rebirth but I didn't read much of it at the time and only saw glimpse from friends books. 3. Was there ever any word on what they were going to do with Helen Jordan and the whole aspect of her powers before the reboot happened? Always thought she could have made for an interesting Blue Lantern member when she got older.


I don't think anything from DeMatteis's Spectre run has been used since that book. I'm pretty sure Stigmonius never showed up again. The New 52 has implied Hal's time as the Spectre is still canon but I don't know how that fits into continuity considering Corrigan is currently the Spectre.

Currently I think Hal's family is just his younger brother Jim + Jim's wife/kids. His older brother Jack is still dead and I don't think Helen's been mentioned in ages. 

I don't know what they were planning with Helen. I wonder if DeMatteis remembers/would be willing to talk about it.




> You guys don't think they're heading for a "Let's let Hal become evil again to push up Alan post Convergence" do you?


 I hope not. If they have him go renegade again or something it's probably going to be a temporary thing. And if they do ever want to get rid of Hal as the main GL again it will probably be to prop up John rather than Alan.

----------


## liwanag

> Hi there, got a question for Hal followers, first time posting in this thread, but, I have to ask. I was reading the old Hal as specter series recently and wondering well three things. 1. Has any of the concepts or creations, such as M. Stigmatis as a bad guy, shown up in the GL, even as a nod to Hal's time there, or has that utterly been swept under the rug and he never died? 2. Hal's family, what's the set up now? I know they had Helen become Stephanie or something like that Post Rebirth but I didn't read much of it at the time and only saw glimpse from friends books. 3. Was there ever any word on what they were going to do with Helen Jordan and the whole aspect of her powers before the reboot happened? Always thought she could have made for an interesting Blue Lantern member when she got older. 
> 
> You guys don't think they're heading for a "Let's let Hal become evil again to push up Alan post Convergence" do you?


How was the Spectre series starring Hal Jordan? I've always bedn intrigued by it. Is it worth checking out? Does it feel like a Vertigo title?

----------


## vartox

> How was the Spectre series starring Hal Jordan? I've always bedn intrigued by it. Is it worth checking out? Does it feel like a Vertigo title?


I really enjoyed it. It took an odd direction for both Hal and the Spectre but I thought it was a great book. 

It didn't feel as vertigo-y to me as Ostrander's Spectre run did but I've seen others compare it to stuff like BPRD.

----------


## themiddle

i just had a thought. i had fun searching for the variant covers celebrating the 75th anniversary of the flash.

wasn't the flash and green lantern introduced the same year? so is dc releasing variant covers featuring green lantern sometime  on their different titles this year. i hope so.

----------


## vartox

> wasn't the flash and green lantern introduced the same year? so is dc releasing variant covers featuring green lantern sometime  on their different titles this year. i hope so.


Yep, Jay Garrick debuted in January 1940 and Alan Scott debuted in July 1940 I think. I'm hoping they do GL themed variants in July.

----------


## themiddle

> Yep, Jay Garrick debuted in January 1940 and Alan Scott debuted in July 1940 I think. I'm hoping they do GL themed variants in July.


oh july. there's still no july solicits from dc right? well then, i'm hoping they do gl variant themes. not many people seem to like variant covers, but it ca be be fun sometimes to chase them.

----------


## vartox

> oh july. there's still no july solicits from dc right? well then, i'm hoping they do gl variant themes. not many people seem to like variant covers, but it ca be be fun sometimes to chase them.


We'll get June solicits in March and July in April I believe. 

DC's monthly theme variants are nice because you can get them for cover price and a lot of them are pretty cool.

----------


## liwanag

> I really enjoyed it. It took an odd direction for both Hal and the Spectre but I thought it was a great book. 
> 
> It didn't feel as vertigo-y to me as Ostrander's Spectre run did but I've seen others compare it to stuff like BPRD.


I may check it out then. I've alwys been curios ho de Mztgies is sans Giffen. Plus Day of Judgement was  fun read.

It looks like I should check out BPRD too.

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't think anything from DeMatteis's Spectre run has been used since that book. I'm pretty sure Stigmonius never showed up again. The New 52 has implied Hal's time as the Spectre is still canon but I don't know how that fits into continuity considering Corrigan is currently the Spectre.
> 
> Currently I think Hal's family is just his younger brother Jim + Jim's wife/kids. His older brother Jack is still dead and I don't think Helen's been mentioned in ages. 
> 
> I don't know what they were planning with Helen. *I wonder if DeMatteis remembers/would be willing to talk about it.*


I'm almost positive he would - the guy still gives great interviews and recalls some of the most miniscule details concerning material dating back to the '80's.

Someone who's a Tweeter should ask him; he's pretty active on there and seems very approachable.

----------


## themiddle

> We'll get June solicits in March and July in April I believe. 
> 
> DC's monthly theme variants are nice because you can get them for cover price and a lot of them are pretty cool.


yes, a lot of them are. the flash variants, the harley variants, the lego variants, 

the magic mike justice league variant was really funny, a lot of my friends liked it.

if dc does decide to do gl themed covers, i hope they get doug mahnke, ethan van sciver, and darwyn cooke to draw some of them.

----------


## themiddle

> btw is anyone annoyed that DC decided to use Guy Gardner instead of Hal for the latest Justice League vs bizarro league? This would be the first time in the last 10 years or so that Hal isn't associated with the league.


wish they would make a lego movie based on this group.

----------


## liwanag

comicvine has a preview of green lantern 40.

http://www.comicvine.com/articles/pr...0/1100-151467/





the issue is described as "the ultimate betrayal", "hal jordan is a traitor", "status quo change".

and here i was getting sooo excited with hal getting back with league in time for darkseid war...

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

because, as Vendetti probably is aware, that whole Traitor Jordan thing worked out so well during the 90s...

----------


## vartox

> the issue is described as "the ultimate betrayal", "hal jordan is a traitor", "status quo change".
> 
> and here i was getting sooo excited with hal getting back with league in time for darkseid war...


I'm wondering if he's going to do something to give up his own reputation for the sake of the corps, with Kilowog being in on it. There's just no way they'd ever do the straight up villain route again.

----------


## buffalorock

Venditti has had it out for Hal since he started. Does this mean the only book Hal will be in will be Justice League? They shouldn't even call him GL in that book.

----------


## vartox

I want to read the issue before I make any snap judgements about the aftermath, since I don't know what the aftermath will be yet. Hal's still going to be in Justice League at least for the Darkseid War arc, Bryan Hitch confirmed he'll be in JLA too, and there's no indication he won't continue to be in GL yet either.

----------


## themiddle

> I want to read the issue before I make any snap judgements about the aftermath, since I don't know what the aftermath will be yet. Hal's still going to be in Justice League at least for the Darkseid War arc, Bryan Hitch confirmed he'll be in JLA too, and there's no indication he won't continue to be in GL yet either.


oh nice. are there any links to bryan hitch's confirmation? i didn't get the chance to see it.

----------


## themiddle

i saw this over at deviantart. its by ron salas



i actually like the neckline. although with the rest of the suit, i still prefer gil kane's design

----------


## vartox

> oh nice. are there any links to bryan hitch's confirmation? i didn't get the chance to see it.


https://twitter.com/THEBRYANHITCH/st...76958520889344

----------


## liwanag

> because, as Vendetti probably is aware, that whole Traitor Jordan thing worked out so well during the 90s...


there were 2 good things that came out of emerald twilight for me.

one was hal's wicked parallax armor. the second was the sweet glow in the dark in the dark cover of gl issue 50, which surprisingly still glows (somewhat) up to now.

----------


## nightrider

> https://twitter.com/THEBRYANHITCH/st...76958520889344


Fantastic. Can't wait to have GL back on the team. Together with the confirmation that Hal is returning to Johns' Darkseid war, I think we'll have Hal back on several books a month again.

----------


## liwanag

> Fantastic. Can't wait to have GL back on the team. Together with the confirmation that Hal is returning to Johns' Darkseid war, I think we'll have Hal back on several books a month again.


i hope that hal remains in the main gl title and is included in the league.

i just saw this at comicvine, and i must say i don't mind seeing this style in animated form.

----------


## vartox

> Fantastic. Can't wait to have GL back on the team. Together with the confirmation that Hal is returning to Johns' Darkseid war, I think we'll have Hal back on several books a month again.


In June he'll be in at least four books (JL, JLA, JL3001, GL most likely), he's not going anywhere. I'm really looking forward to him in Darkseid War.

----------


## Frontier

It will be interesting to see if Hal still ends up leading the main book, especially with all this talk about the "ring no longer the thing" for him and him turning traitor. That Venditti's still on the main book seems to imply it'll still focus on Hal's story, and the other Earth-Lanterns get the Lost Army book, though we can't be sure of that till we get more info. 

I don't expect Hal will stay on the League post-Darkseid War, since I can see him mentoring Jessica and then giving his approval for her to continue on the team in his place, but it'll be great to have him back for a little while. Not to mention we'll still be seeing him on the team in JLA  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

I'm sure it's just me, but I've gotten less confident with Venditti these past few months. I'm sorry but I just don't feel that the Hal and Carol breakup and the finite emotional power source as natural progression of the characters. I've actually skipped a few arcs and just came back for the Godhead arc.

----------


## Sodam Yat

> i hope that hal remains in the main gl title and is included in the league.
> 
> i just saw this at comicvine, and i must say i don't mind seeing this style in animated form.


I'm more than sure he's going to stay on the GL title, which my prediction is that the stories in that book is going to take place on Earth this time around.

----------


## Sirzechs

> In June he'll be in at least four books (JL, JLA, JL3001, GL most likely), he's not going anywhere. I'm really looking forward to him in Darkseid War.





> It will be interesting to see if Hal still ends up leading the main book, especially with all this talk about the "ring no longer the thing" for him and him turning traitor. That Venditti's still on the main book seems to imply it'll still focus on Hal's story, and the other Earth-Lanterns get the Lost Army book, though we can't be sure of that till we get more info. 
> 
> I don't expect Hal will stay on the League post-Darkseid War, since I can see him mentoring Jessica and then giving his approval for her to continue on the team in his place, but it'll be great to have him back for a little while. Not to mention we'll still be seeing him on the team in JLA .


So awesome it sounds like a great time to be a Hal fan  :Cool:

----------


## vartox

> I'm sure it's just me, but I've gotten less confident with Venditti these past few months. I'm sorry but I just don't feel that the Hal and Carol breakup and the finite emotional power source as natural progression of the characters. I've actually skipped a few arcs and just came back for the Godhead arc.


I feel like for every idea of his that I like there are two or three that I don't like. I really disliked him breaking Hal and Carol up immediately (and I wish he'd have tried to come up with a better reason) and I disliked all the implications from Lights Out. I think the way he writes Hal has improved since Uprising and I liked most of Godhead, but I didn't care for #38 much and I'm reserving judgement on the current stuff until there's a clearer idea of what's going on.

I keep hoping for the best, though. and I wish they'd replace Tan on art.

----------


## liwanag

I've been thinking about the art as well. Everybody has their styles, I'm just not that crazy with Tan's.

----------


## buffalorock

> I feel like for every idea of his that I like there are two or three that I don't like. I really disliked him breaking Hal and Carol up immediately (and I wish he'd have tried to come up with a better reason) and I disliked all the implications from Lights Out. I think the way he writes Hal has improved since Uprising and I liked most of Godhead, but I didn't care for #38 much and I'm reserving judgement on the current stuff until there's a clearer idea of what's going on.
> 
> I keep hoping for the best, though. and I wish they'd replace Tan on art.


That about sums it up for me.  The more I think about what he is doing Hal the more I understand it. The incompetence still gets me but he is maturing the character. But I honestly believe that with a different artist I could stomach most anything else that might be wrong.

----------


## themiddle

doug mahnke was good artist for the gl series. what book is he on now?

----------


## Sirzechs

> doug mahnke was good artist for the gl series. what book is he on now?


-Superman/Wonder Woman

Seasoned live action Hal amrite ?

----------


## Frontier

He's certainly one of the best voices of Hal in animation, and I'd love to see him take a shot at a live-action portrayal of the character  :Wink: .

Hope he continues to voice Hal in future Justice League movies  :Big Grin: .

----------


## themiddle

a young nathan fillion during his firefly would have been an awesome green lantern. i still wish him to be the va of animated hal much like kevin conroy is to batman's.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## liwanag

> 


hey, this is nice. where is it from?

 is spectre-hal still cannon?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> hey, this is nice. where is it from?
> 
>  is spectre-hal still cannon?


Deviantart, check the url for the artist.  I remember Johns mentioning the Spectre in GL 20, but as I recall it didn't specify that Hal had been the Spectre.

----------


## silly

this would be a cool wallpaper.

----------


## silly

awesome images of green lantern in injustice.

----------


## Ragdoll

I just finished my binge read of every GL related New 52 comic 2 days ago, and just finished reading today's GL #40, and just wanted to chime in about how based Hal Jordan is. I am blown away by his final New 52 issue and can't wait to see what he does next.

----------


## vartox

The crotch highlights on the Injustice costumes always make me chuckle.

----------


## Güicho

> The crotch highlights on the Injustice costumes always make me chuckle.


There's more than one place to wear a power ring...

----------


## Shinomune

I didn't like Hal Jordan a lot (not dislike, just I prefer other Lanterns before him), except when he's team-up others like Barry Allen, Ollie Queen, Sinestro... But heck, I LOVE Hal in GL #40. I didn't remember the last time that I feel like him. Hyped for GL #41 in June.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## liwanag

> There's more than one place to wear a power ring...


and the video started heroic....

----------


## themiddle

> I didn't like Hal Jordan a lot (not dislike, just I prefer other Lanterns before him), except when he's team-up others like Barry Allen, Ollie Queen, Sinestro... But heck, I LOVE Hal in GL #40. I didn't remember the last time that I feel like him. Hyped for GL #41 in June.


i probably need to re-read gl 40 again. 

i didn't get how hal going rouge would solve the corps problem. what was the problem again? is it how the general inter-galactic public views them? so now that hal stole krona's gauntlet, the gl corps public relations people would visit planet to planet and tell everybody that the problem was hal all along?

----------


## AJpyro

> There's more than one place to wear a power ring...


Robot Chicken. So messed up but so funny.

----------


## vartox

I'm still undecided on how I feel about GL #40.

I wonder if Hal will get a new costume.

----------


## themiddle

> Robot Chicken. So messed up but so funny.


really, really messed up. they should do another episode.

----------


## themiddle

> I'm still undecided on how I feel about GL #40.
> 
> I wonder if Hal will get a new costume.


goodness, i hope not. gil kane's design is iconic. a little tweaking on the seams of the shoulders maybe.

----------


## vartox

> i probably need to re-read gl 40 again. 
> 
> i didn't get how hal going rouge would solve the corps problem. what was the problem again? is it how the general inter-galactic public views them? so now that hal stole krona's gauntlet, the gl corps public relations people would visit planet to planet and tell everybody that the problem was hal all along?


 Yeah I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to fix the problem. If their own leader turns on them and they can't bring him in won't it make the GLC look MORE incompetent? What exactly is he trying to take the blame for?




> goodness, i hope not. gil kane's design is iconic. a little tweaking on the seams of the shoulders maybe.


I love his regular costume but it might be a little weird to keep wearing his GL costume and I don't really want him to just go around in jeans and a t shirt.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yeah I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to fix the problem. If their own leader turns on them and they can't bring him in won't it make the GLC look MORE incompetent? What exactly is he trying to take the blame for?


It can simply be chalked up to "Bad writing is bad", whelp least there's JLA

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to fix the problem. If their own leader turns on them and they can't bring him in won't it make the GLC look MORE incompetent? What exactly is he trying to take the blame for?


I think, and I'm not sure, but I think Venditti watched The Dark Knight for the first time just before he came up with the story and thought "wow, what a great movie. You know maybe I'll have Hal take the blame for everything and go renegade."

----------


## vartox

> I think, and I'm not sure, but I think Venditti watched The Dark Knight for the first time just before he came up with the story and thought "wow, what a great movie. You know maybe I'll have Hal take the blame for everything and go renegade."


Or maybe he read Justice League #12, where Hal quit the JL so he could be a scapegoat for their problems.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Or maybe he read Justice League #12, where Hal quit the JL so he could be a scapegoat for their problems.


That too, yes.

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah I'm not quite sure how this is supposed to fix the problem. If their own leader turns on them and they can't bring him in won't it make the GLC look MORE incompetent? What exactly is he trying to take the blame for?
> .


i know. i missed a lot of issues i guess, so what is exactly the problem with the corps? and how does hal going renegade help fix it? will they hold a press conference, broadcast it in interlac, and declare that it was hal jordan who caused all the trouble?

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## OWL45

> 


I thought this was a good issue with a lot of potential for story going forward. I'm excited for what they have planned.

----------


## blaster86

http://www.newsarama.com/23725-green...-for-june.html
Interview with Robert Venditt look like Hal will still be the lead of GL title

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> look like Hal will still be the lead of GL title


In shocking news to maybe one person on this site. 

I don't know. I mean, I have to say, if I tried to imagine Hal's eventual endpoint it would be something similar to Miller's TDKSA, a kind of space-shaman or maybe even some kind of New God of Willpower chilling on New Genesis, having outgrown the need for both a ring and a Corps to give him his purpose. It's a premise I think has potential, but I thought the same thing about Hal becoming leader of the GLC and it didn't really amount to what I hoped.

----------


## vartox

> http://www.newsarama.com/23725-green...-for-june.html
> Interview with Robert Venditt look like Hal will still be the lead of GL title


Hmm. Didn't really say anything new but confirmed some stuff I already assumed (Hal still the lead of the title, new support cast). I am interested in seeing what kind of new characters Venditti introduces, poor Hal needs some new friends.





> if I tried to imagine Hal's eventual endpoint it would be something similar to Miller's TDKSA, a kind of space-shaman or maybe even some kind of New God of Willpower chilling on New Genesis, having outgrown the need for both a ring and a Corps to give him his purpose. It's a premise I think has potential, but I thought the same thing about Hal becoming leader of the GLC and it didn't really amount to what I hoped.


Ditto. I was thinking about that earlier. DKSA Hal is actually an "ending" for him that I wouldn't mind happening, giving him powers on the level he had as Parallax/Spectre but still being HIMSELF and finding a new life somewhere else in the universe is fine by me, but the execution is important. And I don't know if it's an idea that can really have longevity in a shared universe.

----------


## themiddle

> Hmm. Didn't really say anything new but confirmed some stuff I already assumed (Hal still the lead of the title, new support cast). I am interested in seeing what kind of new characters Venditti introduces, poor Hal needs some new friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. I was thinking about that earlier. DKSA Hal is actually an "ending" for him that I wouldn't mind happening, giving him powers on the level he had as Parallax/Spectre but still being HIMSELF and finding a new life somewhere else in the universe is fine by me, but the execution is important. And I don't know if it's an idea that can really have longevity in a shared universe.


hal needs a new supporting cast AND a new rogue's gallery.

the article was interesting and re-assuring. it was nice to learn that hal will still headline the main gl title.

it does kind of feel weird that hal will not be wearing a ring in the near future.

----------


## nightrider

> hal needs a new supporting cast AND a new rogue's gallery.
> 
> the article was interesting and re-assuring. it was nice to learn that hal will still headline the main gl title.
> 
> it does kind of feel weird that hal will not be wearing a ring in the near future.


I'm still 50/50 on this. My main concern is that how is Hal going to join the league with his GL ring while wearing the gauntlet in his own books.

----------


## colonyofcells

My guess is the JL titles will have separate continuities so the GL title can have Hal in space.

----------


## Frontier

I think Darkseid War is pre-Hal going rogue and still during his tenure as leader. Lots of people are guessing JLA takes place within the five years between the Justice League's founding and the present day, which explains how Hal is still GL and on the team there. 

As far as a new supporting cast and Rogues Gallery for Hal...well, I'm not averse to additions, but I'd rather we just see better use of or a revitalizing of the ones we already have. Hal hasn't fought Hammond at all since the reboot and GL's got some other alien and earth baddies who haven't popped up in a while. 

I guess it's kinda hard to maintain his supporting cast when he's barely ever on Earth these days, and that the most he has right now are Carol, Jim, and his family. I don't think we've seen Hal with Tom once since the reboot and Cowgirl vanished post-Blackest Night.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'm hoping that the two stories are not taking place simultaneously. One book simply has yet to catch up to the other.

----------


## colonyofcells

For those who have lots of time, it is always possible to do some mental gymnastics to harmonize Hal training Jessica Cruz in JL and Hal going rogue in space in his solo title wearing a back pack like a student.

----------


## vartox

> As far as a new supporting cast and Rogues Gallery for Hal...well, I'm not averse to additions, but I'd rather we just see better use of or a revitalizing of the ones we already have. Hal hasn't fought Hammond at all since the reboot and GL's got some other alien and earth baddies who haven't popped up in a while. 
> 
> I guess it's kinda hard to maintain his supporting cast when he's barely ever on Earth these days, and that the most he has right now are Carol, Jim, and his family. I don't think we've seen Hal with Tom once since the reboot and Cowgirl vanished post-Blackest Night.


I wouldn't even count Carol anymore. They've been split up since Johns left and she only shows up in GL to be a jerk to him once in a while. I'm glad Jim & family are still around but if Hal's going to be stuck in space he can't see him and now there's no Kilowog to set up a visit on Mogo.

I wouldn't mind seeing some revamps of older characters but I wouldn't mind new characters being introduced either. Currently Hal has nobody and even before the last issue it felt like he'd been getting more and more isolated so it'll be nice to have ANY supporting characters.

----------


## silly

> I think Darkseid War is pre-Hal going rogue and still during his tenure as leader. Lots of people are guessing JLA takes place within the five years between the Justice League's founding and the present day, which explains how Hal is still GL and on the team there. 
> 
> As far as a new supporting cast and Rogues Gallery for Hal...well, I'm not averse to additions, but I'd rather we just see better use of or a revitalizing of the ones we already have. Hal hasn't fought Hammond at all since the reboot and GL's got some other alien and earth baddies who haven't popped up in a while. 
> 
> I guess it's kinda hard to maintain his supporting cast when he's barely ever on Earth these days, and that the most he has right now are Carol, Jim, and his family. I don't think we've seen Hal with Tom once since the reboot and Cowgirl vanished post-Blackest Night.


not only that. but his career as a pilot is in shambles. how does he explain the large gaps of time in his resume. and the irs, hal probably owes them a couple of years of back taxes.

----------


## Frontier

I forget her name but Venditti did try and establish a new Star Sapphire villain for Hal to fight, but she's lost her ring and hasn't been heard from since Uprising. 

Y'know that has me curious, with New Guardians ending and the Latnern line being cut down, I wonder if the best chance we actually have to see Carol anywhere is in the main book? I mean, I'd rather not see Venditti continue writing Carol, but I'm torn on whether it would be better than having her in limbo...

----------


## liwanag

> For those who have lots of time, it is always possible to do some mental gymnastics to harmonize Hal training Jessica Cruz in JL and Hal going rogue in space in his solo title wearing a back pack like a student.


so will hal still have his lantern for his battery? the backpack seems to power the gauntlet already. so from being green lantern, hal will now also be known as the green rucksack.

----------


## silly

it would be strange if hal didn't wear the ring anymore. the power gauntlet and the backpack looks cumbersome actually. although the turtles don't seem to mind wearing a half shell on their back.

seriously though, i still feel that hal should be a ring slinger in the main gl title. one upside of the krona's gauntlet though is it provides more option and creativity for cosplay.

----------


## Sirzechs

What did you guys think about this? I can't remember if I've ever seen it discussed here.

I wouldn't want it in the comics though because comic Iolande is basically a "Kimiyo" for lack of a better word.

----------


## liwanag

> What did you guys think about this? I can't remember if I've ever seen it discussed here.
> 
> I wouldn't want it in the comics though because comic Iolande is basically a "Kimiyo" for lack of a better word.


yeah, my wife and saw that episode. we thought it was cute.

as for princess iolande in comics, i'm not so sure. i'm mostly hoping for hal to get back earth side and join the league. if he does, i don't think he would have time to pursue any relationship with his co-lanterns.

by the way, what's a "kimiyo"? isn't she dr. light II?

----------


## vartox

> What did you guys think about this? I can't remember if I've ever seen it discussed here.
> 
> I wouldn't want it in the comics though because comic Iolande is basically a "Kimiyo" for lack of a better word.


It was cute.

 I wish she had more opportunity to hang out with Soranik in the comics more but I guess you can't have too much green in Sinestro. What do you mean by Kimiyo?

----------


## Sirzechs

> It was cute.
> 
>  I wish she had more opportunity to hang out with Soranik in the comics more but I guess you can't have too much green in Sinestro. What do you mean by Kimiyo?


Dr Light II , both have similar personality which makes most heroes can't stand them(Kimiyo more so).

----------


## themiddle

> Dr Light II , both have similar personality which makes most heroes can't stand them(Kimiyo more so).


i'm not sure i get it. mainly my exposure to dr. light was in jle. she seemed really dedicated to her work (which seemed typical of people i've met in nagashima).

now about iolande. she's royalty and fits right up to the women that hal dated who has a strong personality. (carol - owner of multi billion dollar firm; cowgirl - jet fighter pilot).

----------


## vartox

> Dr Light II , both have similar personality which makes most heroes can't stand them(Kimiyo more so).


 I know who Kimiyo Hoshi is, I just didn't get the comparison. I didn't realize either of them were meant to be disliked in-universe. I like Iolande a lot. 

Iolande/Hal isn't necessarily something I want to happen but I'd be down for it if it did.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> seriously though, i still feel that hal should be a ring slinger in the main gl title. one upside of the krona's gauntlet though is it provides more option and creativity for cosplay.


We don't ever actually post much cosplay here, do we?





And of course the greatest:

----------


## themiddle

i've always been amazed by this couple of cosplayers.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I know who Kimiyo Hoshi is, I just didn't get the comparison. I didn't realize either of them were meant to be disliked in-universe. I like Iolande a lot. 
> 
> Iolande/Hal isn't necessarily something I want to happen but I'd be down for it if it did.


I like her too I've just saying Iolande in the show is really different from the cartoon version, when she was just recruited she ticked some of the Lanterns (notably Kilowog and Soranik)off due to her being royalty so she's kinda snobby don't get me wrong neither are unlikeable they're actually pretty great I can't find the exact JLA issue were someof the members stated they didn't really like working with Kimiyo.

----------


## vartox

Those are some really neat cosplays. 




> I like her too I've just saying Iolande in the show is really different from the cartoon version, when she was just recruited she ticked some of the Lanterns (notably Kilowog and Soranik)off due to her being royalty so she's kinda snobby don't get me wrong neither are unlikeable they're actually pretty great I can't find the exact JLA issue were someof the members stated they didn't really like working with Kimiyo.


 yeah I know they're different, it's been a while since I've read GLC and I forgot she was kind of hard to work with. I still wish she'd show up more often. I love that bottom page, it was ice cold.

----------


## Frontier

I thought Hal and Iolande on the cartoon were cute together, and while I loved and appreciated the focus on HalxCarol for the rest of the series, I was a little disappointed that the development got dropped in Iolande's next appearance. Seeing them in a relationship would've been interesting and potentially fun, even if I'd be pushing for Carol all the same. Maybe could've led to a nice love triangle for the series.

As far as the comics though? Don't see it happening. I don't think Hal and Iolande have ever really interacted with each other once in the comics or at least anything meaningful, so it would probably just come off as random.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal looks to be front and centre for Darkseid War.

----------


## Punisher007

Well it is apparently a cosmic event, so that makes sense.  Cool to see WW there as well (and I'm loving her new battle-skirt costume).  Hopefully the other lanterns show up as well.  This is freaking Darkseid we're talking about after all.

----------


## Punisher007

> I thought Hal and Iolande on the cartoon were cute together, and while I loved and appreciated the focus on HalxCarol for the rest of the series, I was a little disappointed that the development got dropped in Iolande's next appearance. Seeing them in a relationship would've been interesting and potentially fun, even if I'd be pushing for Carol all the same. Maybe could've led to a nice love triangle for the series.
> 
> As far as the comics though? Don't see it happening. I don't think Hal and Iolande have ever really interacted with each other once in the comics or at least anything meaningful, so it would probably just come off as random.


I like the show's take on Hal.  He's a "serial flirt."  He'll flirt with anything with a pulse that's vaguely female (including a ship's AI), but he won't take it farther than that because he is loyal to Carol.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal looks to be front and centre for Darkseid War.


This is an awesome cover. Man, Jason Fabok is killin' it.

And is that Desaad? 

Really excited for this.

----------


## colonyofcells

The hooded girl is probably the daughter of darkseid.

----------


## liwanag

> The hooded girl is probably the daughter of darkseid.


Lol. and here I was thinking " that guy really looks like Zartan" .

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I wasn't sure if that hooded character was meant to be Darkseid's daughter because I wasn't sure if it was a guy or a girl  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, I wasn't sure if that hooded character was meant to be Darkseid's daughter because I wasn't sure if it was a guy or a girl .


Lol. What are the chances that that really is Zartan. Anybody interested in the Dreadnok's popping in in the DCU.

just kiddin'.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal looks to be front and centre for Darkseid War.


Hey look. Green Lantern is still wearing a ring. No gauntlet nor backpack in sight.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hey look. Green Lantern is still wearing a ring. No gauntlet nor backpack in sight.


I know, it's a shocker all right.

----------


## vartox

Oh, I love that JL cover! Everybody looks great. And Flash and Aquaman have learned to fly.




> Hey look. Green Lantern is still wearing a ring. No gauntlet nor backpack in sight.


Somebody asked Venditti if there's meant to be a connection between JL and GL and he said he couldn't answer so I'm not sure what that means. Either JL happens before or after this GL arc or there's some other twist going on I guess.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Oh, I love that JL cover! Everybody looks great. *And Flash and Aquaman have learned to fly.*


I was wondering if that was worth commenting on.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Oh, I love that JL cover! Everybody looks great. And Flash and Aquaman have learned to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody asked Venditti if there's meant to be a connection between JL and GL and he said he couldn't answer so I'm not sure what that means. Either JL happens before or after this GL arc or there's some other twist going on I guess.


Lol. Flaaasssshhhh in spaaaacccceee.

----------


## colonyofcells

Flash and Aquaman would be more useful in space if they could fly or maybe they are wearing the JL flight rings.

----------


## liwanag

> Flash and Aquaman would be more useful in space if they could fly or maybe they are wearing the JL flight rings.


JL flight rings?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Lol. Flaaasssshhhh in spaaaacccceee.


Sounds familiar.






> JL flight rings?


Think he means the LoSH flight rings...

----------


## liwanag

> Sounds familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he means the LoSH flight rings...


lol on flash gordon.

it's actually a variation of the Legion flight ring i think, but instead of the letter "L" it has "JL" inscribed.

----------


## Sirzechs

It would be Christmas if we got another panel of Hal punching Bats  :Embarrassment:  in the upcoming Darkseid War

----------


## liwanag

> It would be Christmas if we got another panel of Hal punching Bats  in the upcoming Darkseid War


Christmas indeed.

Although I would rather have Hal repaying Orion from that Godhead confrontation they had.

----------


## themiddle

who else would be a nice casting for hal jordan?

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...-green-lantern

----------


## colonyofcells

For the JL cover, maybe Power Ring is pulling up Flash and Aquaman and looks like flight. Or maybe Simon Baz is pushing Flash and Aquaman up.

----------


## nightrider

> who else would be a nice casting for hal jordan?
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...-green-lantern


He is my dreamcast.

----------


## themiddle

aww cute

----------


## themiddle

> He is my dreamcast.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## juan678

Leandromatos

----------


## Shinomune

http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2015/03...ics-this-june/






> GREEN LANTERN #41
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> THE JOKER Variant cover by BEN OLIVER
> On sale JUNE 3 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> “Renegade!” Beginning a new chapter in Hal Jordan’s life as he becomes the universe’s most wanted outlaw! And wait till you meet Hal’s new partner, Darlene. She’s definitely not what you’re expecting!

----------


## Frontier

Least it looks like Hal's still got the domino mask, though I wonder what the rest of his suit might look like?

----------


## vartox

I'm undecided on the new look. On one hand it kind of invokes his Spectre look and JL3000 Hal a little bit which is neat, but on the other it also kind of makes him look like a hobo in a generic windbreaker. I should probably wait to see the full thing before I judge it too much. 

I wonder who Darlene is.

Oh and the mood on that cover is almost ridiculously grim and serious business. Yikes!

----------


## OWL45

That cover is awesome! June can't come fast enough.

----------


## buffalorock

That is a cool pic.  Interesting to see where this goes.  I wonder if Darlene is just his partner or a new love interest. . .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

The grime and hair look kinda hobo-y but otherwise not so bad. The hood seems to be becoming quite popular to give him again.

----------


## Sirzechs

Boss Logic does Chris as Hal

----------


## Kid A

Thankfully the renegade stuff looks less like Parallax and more like post-AvX Cyclops.  Though I have no idea what the context of Outlaw Hal even is.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2015/03...ics-this-june/


Hmmmmm........

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Anyone else have some flashbacks to 

When they saw Hoodiegade Hal?

----------


## liwanag

> http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2015/03...ics-this-june/


hmm.. the gauntlet still has the green lantern logo.... i'm not sure how i feel about the hoodie though.

interesting, hal will be the most wanted outlaw in the universe, while the rest of the corps will be lost in another universe...

i wonder how hal being an outlaw will affect his league membership.

and darlene, cant remember if this is a new character or an existing one.

----------


## vartox

> i wonder how hal being an outlaw will affect his league membership.
> 
> and darlene, cant remember if this is a new character or an existing one.


I assume JL and JLA will take place nebulously before the Renegade stuff. I wouldn't be surprised if GL does an issue where the JL confronts him. 

The name Darlene doesn't ring any bells to me. Probably a new character.

----------


## themiddle

> http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2015/03...ics-this-june/


i wonder if this is just a hooded jacket or a floor length robe. lol.

and wouldn't the backpack make hal look like he has a hump underneath that jacket/robe. :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> i wonder if this is just a hooded jacket or a floor length robe. lol.
> 
> and wouldn't the backpack make hal look like he has a hump underneath that jacket/robe.


 The flaps on the sides almost make it look like a duster...

Maybe it's a Hunchback of Notre Dame costume. No one would ever suspect!

----------


## Sirzechs

Hal reminds me of a Sith Lord now.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal reminds me of a Sith Lord now.


Darth Hal Jordan looks menacing.

----------


## themiddle

at least the change in hal's appearance still left a resemblance of his former look.

batman now looks like an armored bunny, and superman does not look like his iconic self.

the hood looks ok, although it can be distracting whenever hal takes flight.

----------


## silly

> Hal reminds me of a Sith Lord now.


this darlene fellow could then be hal's apprentice.

assuming hal decided to follow the one master one apprentice rule.

----------


## themiddle

> http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/2015/03...ics-this-june/


i think the gauntlet is still powered by willpower but amplifies and projects will more than a power ring. so maybe hal got a power upgrade. i wonder if how hal will fare against darkseid now.

or he probably still needs to collect the infinity gems. when he does, apokolips will tremble.

----------


## silly

gadzooks.



too bad its already sold out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> gadzooks.
> 
> 
> 
> too bad its already sold out.


I am picking up gangsta-vibes with this new look.

Thug-Lantern.........Straight Outta Oa.........

----------


## silly

> I am picking up gangsta-vibes with this new look.
> 
> Thug-Lantern.........Straight Outta Oa.........


Hal ain't afraid to wear his  colors.

It's funny that a domino mask is included.

----------


## liwanag

Hal on the lam as a fugitive might be an interesting arc. But who will want to aprehend him? Will planetary goverments put a bounty on his head? So a guest appearance from Lobo might be a possibility.

My friends and I have fun speculating what future stories DC might come up with, and one of them suggested an inter company cross over with TMNT. Hey, they're green and carry shells on their backs. Absurd really, but fun.

----------


## nightrider

I'm intrigued with the new outfit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal ain't afraid to wear his  colors.
> 
> It's funny that a domino mask is included.


Indeed.

Hal is one of the most visually distinctive beings on Earth, despite being one of six emerald-powered ring-bearers.

I can see the reason for the long hair, as Hal has always been particular about it. That, along with the gauntlet, is enough to signify something is different, or very wrong with the hero.

I am not sure about how the hood will help him.

----------


## vartox

> Hal on the lam as a fugitive might be an interesting arc. But who will want to aprehend him? Will planetary goverments put a bounty on his head? So a guest appearance from Lobo might be a possibility.


Well apparently he becomes the universe’s most wanted outlaw, I guess it won't just be the GLC after him. I bet there will be an issue where the JL tries to confront him too.

----------


## GrandKaiser

Do you guys know if there is a lamp shaped like a Green Lantern battery? I want one for my dorm

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Well apparently he becomes the universes most wanted outlaw, I guess it won't just be the GLC after him. I bet there will be an issue where the JL tries to confront him too.


Aren't the rest of the GLC trapped in some other random universe, or is that just some of them?

----------


## vartox

> Aren't the rest of the GLC trapped in some other random universe, or is that just some of them?


I think Bunn said something like 99% of them are stuck in another universe. So that leaves <100 left in the regular universe?

----------


## Frontier

People have been curious if Simon is one of the missing Lanterns. I'm betting that he's probably still the only Lantern on Earth, unless he was with the rest of the GLC when what caused them to enter the the other universe and get "lost" happened. 

I wonder if Hal's still wearing his GL uniform under the trenchcoat? He still has the domino mask, and he can still create his suit using the gauntlet, so maybe he's just hiding it?

----------


## Abishai100

*Minister's Cabinet*


Appreciating what sorts of nifty and illuminating gadgets/devices Hal Jordan uses/used as the Green Lantern and how those special items resemble modern age real world technologies/toys really gives us an alternative type of art compass for celebrating Green Lantern Hal.





 :EEK!: 

Green Lantern Power Ring

wrist-watch.jpg

wrist-watch2.jpg

iphone-neon.jpg

----------


## vartox

> People have been curious if Simon is one of the missing Lanterns. I'm betting that he's probably still the only Lantern on Earth, unless he was with the rest of the GLC when what caused them to enter the the other universe and get "lost" happened. 
> 
> I wonder if Hal's still wearing his GL uniform under the trenchcoat? He still has the domino mask, and he can still create his suit using the gauntlet, so maybe he's just hiding it?


I'm guessing they'll leave Simon on earth. I'm curious where Guy is going to end up, too. 

My guess is that Hal's whole outfit will be new, leaving his regular costume on under the slicker seems like it would kinda defeat the purpose of taking heat off the GLs. 

And Venditti said this which makes me think it's different: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...07292368838656

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I wonder......when Hal gets a ring again......will it be Simon's?

----------


## vartox

> I wonder......when Hal gets a ring again......will it be Simon's?


Why would it be? He took his ring off and left it with his jacket, I assume he'd get the same ring back.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Why would it be? He took his ring off and left it with his jacket, I assume he'd get the same ring back.


Yeah, I imagine the end of this direction will conclude with a scene of Kilowog handing him back his jacket and then cutting to him triumphantly flying up or something.

----------


## themiddle

> Do you guys know if there is a lamp shaped like a Green Lantern battery? I want one for my dorm


i remember watching big bang theory where sheldon had this cool lamp

[IMG]http://i.*****.com/vi/4LOy7BRPZgk/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, I imagine the end of this direction will conclude with a scene of Kilowog handing him back his jacket and then cutting to him triumphantly flying up or something.


Yeah. It's something that feels set up to be temporary from the start. Hal leaving his ring with his jacket sort of implies (to me anyway) that he'll be back for them eventually.

I'm kind of getting the idea that Venditti might have a three part act set up, where 20-40 were leading Hal up to a breaking point, 40-? will be the Renegade stuff and then a third act where hopefully he gets his ring back and is far less miserable than he's been so far.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah. It's something that feels set up to be temporary from the start. Hal leaving his ring with his jacket sort of implies (to me anyway) that he'll be back for them eventually.
> 
> I'm kind of getting the idea that Venditti might have a three part act set up, where 20-40 were leading Hal up to a breaking point, 40-? will be the Renegade stuff and then a third act where hopefully he gets his ring back and is far less miserable than he's been so far.


That's sort of the idea I've had about Venditti. It's a pretty standard kind of story arc and makes sense considering he wasn't too familiar with Hal/GL before so it probably sounded to him a way of writing a decent story, building Hal up as the leader, his fall and then him getting back up again. Just hope this is the time he actually pulls it off.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i remember watching big bang theory where sheldon had this cool lamp
> 
> [IMG]http://i.*****.com/vi/4LOy7BRPZgk/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]


I don't like TBBT, but that is a pretty sweet lamp. And you could totally say the oath when changing the batteries.

----------


## themiddle

about the jacket, is it the same flight jacket that martin jordan gave hal?

----------


## themiddle

> Indeed.
> 
> Hal is one of the most visually distinctive beings on Earth, despite being one of six emerald-powered ring-bearers.
> 
> I can see the reason for the long hair, as Hal has always been particular about it. That, along with the gauntlet, is enough to signify something is different, or very wrong with the hero.
> 
> I am not sure about how the hood will help him.


a hoodie is probably detrimental to a flying superhero. i can't tell since i haven't tried it myself. unaided flying that is. but i imagine a hoodie will just cause drag and unnecessary flapping. 



but then hal can just make it appear and disappear at will so no problem i guess.

----------


## themiddle

> Do you guys know if there is a lamp shaped like a Green Lantern battery? I want one for my dorm


saw this on google.



that is sweet.

----------


## vartox

> That's sort of the idea I've had about Venditti. It's a pretty standard kind of story arc and makes sense considering he wasn't too familiar with Hal/GL before so it probably sounded to him a way of writing a decent story, building Hal up as the leader, his fall and then him getting back up again. Just hope this is the time he actually pulls it off.


Yeah I wasn't crazy of his execution of Hal as the leader, but with the last few issues it kinda feels like he has a better grasp on the character than he did earlier in his run so I hope he'll do him justice for this upcoming arc.

I think it also will help that he's no longer dictating the overall status quo or interwoven crossovers for four other books anymore either, so he can just focus on making GL better.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> about the jacket, is it the same flight jacket that martin jordan gave hal?


Yeah, I think so.




> Yeah I wasn't crazy of his execution of Hal as the leader, but *with the last few issues* it kinda feels like he has a better grasp on the character than he did earlier in his run so I hope he'll do him justice for this upcoming arc.
> 
> I think it also will help that he's no longer dictating the overall status quo or interwoven crossovers for four other books anymore either, so he can just focus on making GL better.


Eh, I dunno, I still remember that issue with him moping about on earth, that's like one of the worst ways someone can interpret Hal to me. But yeah, it will be helped with him now just doing his own thing. I hope.

----------


## GrandKaiser

> i remember watching big bang theory where sheldon had this cool lamp
> 
> [IMG]http://i.*****.com/vi/4LOy7BRPZgk/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]


Lucky bastard! That's amazing.




> saw this on google.
> 
> 
> 
> that is sweet.


That is _so_ cool. And it comes with a ring, too?! Reverse image search came up with nothing. I'll have to track it down. Thanks for this man.


EDIT: So I found one, but apparently the light only stays on for about 20 seconds when you hold the ring against it. That's pretty awesome but I want something that I can turn on and off like a regular lamp, just shaped like a power battery.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I dunno, I still remember that issue with him moping about on earth, that's like one of the worst ways someone can interpret Hal to me. But yeah, it will be helped with him now just doing his own thing. I hope.


I didn't like that issue a lot either but it helped set the stage for why he left the GLC, he has no connections to anyone or anything on earth anymore and barely any friends left, it sort of pushed him to take things a little far with the corps. 

His take on Hal still isn't perfect by any means but I think it has gotten better (#38 aside).

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I dunno, I still remember that issue with him moping about on earth, that's like one of the worst ways someone can interpret Hal to me. But yeah, it will be helped with him now just doing his own thing. I hope.


not a fan of the moping in a bar plot. really hope hal is portrayed as someone who's confident and capable. someone who can overcome challenges even though the odds are stacked against him.

----------


## liwanag

this digital art is impressive. i love how the eyes are emitting green energy.

----------


## SSJLuffy

Besides John's lengthy run what else should I read that's Green Lantern related?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Besides John's lengthy run what else should I read that's Green Lantern related?


DC New Frontier, Legend of the Green Flame, have a look at the classic Broome/Kane stuff to see if it takes your fancy, the Englehart and Wolfman runs, maybe the Jones run and some of Len Wein's stuff, the Alan Moore short stories...

----------


## themiddle

> Besides John's lengthy run what else should I read that's Green Lantern related?


i agree. darwyn cooke's new frontier is a good read.

i also enjoyed gerard jones run back in the day.

----------


## nightrider

> 


whos this? This is a carbon copy of hal

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why would it be? He took his ring off and left it with his jacket, I assume he'd get the same ring back.





> Yeah, I imagine the end of this direction will conclude with a scene of Kilowog handing him back his jacket and then cutting to him triumphantly flying up or something.


As I understand, Kilowog will be part of the Lost Army series. I would imagine all the remaining GL rings will be lost or unusable once that series starts, otherwise more than a few thieves would love to get their hands on abandoned power rings. A part of me was thinking Hal might be suing Simon's ring for JL stories.

----------


## liwanag

> whos this? This is a carbon copy of hal


Its Dan Amboyer. He is set to appear in Batman vs Superman as a drone pilot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> a hoodie is probably detrimental to a flying superhero. i can't tell since i haven't tried it myself. unaided flying that is. but i imagine a hoodie will just cause drag and unnecessary flapping. 
> 
> 
> 
> but then hal can just make it appear and disappear at will so no problem i guess.


Yeah, we'll just have to how this all unfolds.

----------


## vartox

> As I understand, Kilowog will be part of the Lost Army series. I would imagine all the remaining GL rings will be lost or unusable once that series starts, otherwise more than a few thieves would love to get their hands on abandoned power rings. A part of me was thinking Hal might be suing Simon's ring for JL stories.


I imagine it partly depends on if Mogo ends up in Lost Army or if he's one of the few left behind. 

I don't think they'd take Simon's ring away, even though he hardly shows up as is.

----------


## nightrider

> Its Dan Amboyer. He is set to appear in Batman vs Superman as a drone pilot.


Im starting to believe that this guy could be hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I imagine it partly depends on if Mogo ends up in Lost Army or if he's one of the few left behind. 
> 
> I don't think they'd take Simon's ring away, even though he hardly shows up as is.


Mogo, the big elephant lantern in the room.....

----------


## GrandKaiser

> Im starting to believe that this guy could be hal.


Why? Literally nothing points to him being Hal aside from fan reaching.

----------


## Güicho

> and the video started heroic....


I though it ended pretty heroic!

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, we'll just have to how this all unfolds.


i've never gotten the hang of folding hoodies or long sleeve shirts. usually i just roll them in the closet.

----------


## themiddle

> Im starting to believe that this guy could be hal.


sadly, nothing has been confirmed yet. the latest rumor is chris pine though.

what would be funny is if chris pratt gets rumored as well.

----------


## themiddle

> I imagine it partly depends on if Mogo ends up in Lost Army or if he's one of the few left behind. 
> 
> I don't think they'd take Simon's ring away, even though he hardly shows up as is.


mogo will probably be with lost army i think. a potential storyline lost army could have is the lanterns searching for the lost planet mogo.

----------


## liwanag

> I though it ended pretty heroic!


ha. it sorta did, didn't it?

heroic AND irreverent!

----------


## liwanag

> Im starting to believe that this guy could be hal.


here's another rumor. an article about how bradley cooper is better suited for green lantern.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/markhugh...sting-options/

him and chris pine would be awesome contenders for the role.

now it would be funny is if the rumored jack black as green lantern resurfaces again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i've never gotten the hang of folding hoodies or long sleeve shirts. usually i just roll them in the closet.


I understand.

----------


## themiddle

> this digital art is impressive. i love how the eyes are emitting green energy.


chris pine would look great as green lantern.

the mask could use a little work, but otherwise the whole piece is impressive.

----------


## liwanag

Happy St. Patrick's day!

----------


## GrandKaiser

> Happy St. Patrick's day!


Where are his legs?!

----------


## themiddle



----------


## LoneNecromancer

New bit of artwork from Dustin Nguyen.

----------


## Güicho

> this digital art is impressive. i love how the eyes are emitting green energy.



Not sure what's going on with the mask LOL

----------


## vartox

> New bit of artwork from Dustin Nguyen.


Oh man, that's really cute!

----------


## andersonh1

I have to appreciate Hal Jordan and Green Lantern in general because it's one of the few DC books that still feels like most of the back issues are still in continuity. I'm reading the GL omnibus, and it's so nice to think that most of the stories still happened to Hal, because there's nothing that says they've been written out of continuity. Obviously the stuff with Alan Scott wouldn't count, and neither will the Green Lantern/Green Arrow issues since those two characters have changed so much, but something is better than nothing. 

Having old stories out of continuity doesn't make me appreciate them less, but it does make me appreciate the modern series more when older stories are still a part of the character's personal history. I like that connection back to Hal's original roots.

And it's very nice to see that his brother Jim and Jim's wife first appear in those 60s issues and are still around today, having appeared several times during Vendetti's run. Too bad she takes after Lois Lane in those days and is determined to prove that Jim is really Green Lantern.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> here's another rumor. an article about how bradley cooper is better suited for green lantern.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/markhugh...sting-options/
> 
> him and chris pine would be awesome contenders for the role.
> 
> now it would be funny is if the rumored jack black as green lantern resurfaces again.


scratch that, apparently jack black was supposed to portray kyle rayner, not hal jordan.

----------


## liwanag

> Where are his legs?!


oh it's there... somewhere.... in a pocket dimension probably...

----------


## liwanag

> Not sure what's going on with the mask LOL


the mask i think should cover the whole nose bridge.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> scratch that, apparently jack black was supposed to portray kyle rayner, not hal jordan.


Yeah, it makes sense, I could buy Jack Black as an artist struggling to make the rent (though admittedly they'd probably change him into a musical artist than a comic artist), not so much as ex-Air Force.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

The return of dapper Hal.



source

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, it makes sense, I could buy Jack Black as an artist struggling to make the rent (though admittedly they'd probably change him into a musical artist than a comic artist), not so much as ex-Air Force.


yup, i can see jack black as a member of a struggling band waiting to get their big break.

about hal though, his duies as a green lantern makes it hard for him to maintain his day job isn't it? no wonder a lot of superhero secret identities have journalism as their day job. 

now that hal is on earth, will we get to see more of his family? it looks like he has a new supporting cast by the name of darlene. i wonder whether tom or cowgirl will pop up sometime in the future.

----------


## themiddle

> I have to appreciate Hal Jordan and Green Lantern in general because it's one of the few DC books that still feels like most of the back issues are still in continuity. I'm reading the GL omnibus, and it's so nice to think that most of the stories still happened to Hal, because there's nothing that says they've been written out of continuity. Obviously the stuff with Alan Scott wouldn't count, and neither will the Green Lantern/Green Arrow issues since those two characters have changed so much, but something is better than nothing. 
> 
> Having old stories out of continuity doesn't make me appreciate them less, but it does make me appreciate the modern series more when older stories are still a part of the character's personal history. I like that connection back to Hal's original roots.
> 
> And it's very nice to see that his brother Jim and Jim's wife first appear in those 60s issues and are still around today, having appeared several times during Vendetti's run. Too bad she takes after Lois Lane in those days and is determined to prove that Jim is really Green Lantern.


that is true. i'm glad that a lot of green lantern's back story "survived" the nu 52 reboot. 

now, i would love to see hal's earthbound supporting cast and rogue's gallery get fleshed out. sometimes i envy how deep batman's and flash's supporting cast is.

----------


## vartox

> that is true. i'm glad that a lot of green lantern's back story "survived" the nu 52 reboot. 
> 
> now, i would love to see hal's earthbound supporting cast and rogue's gallery get fleshed out. sometimes i envy how deep batman's and flash's supporting cast is.


When was the last time we've seen Tom Kalmaku? He was a great supporting character. 

It would be cool to see Hal go back to earth for a while but that's probably really far off. And at this point I think if he were to go back to earth for good there'd be some rehashing off early Johns' GL where he was pulling his life back together.

----------


## Güicho

> Yeah, it makes sense, I could buy Jack Black as an artist struggling to make the rent (though admittedly they'd probably change him into a musical artist than a comic artist), not so much as ex-Air Force.


It was pretty much just a "stoner lever  low-concept"  reworking of The Mask  ,  instead of The Mask's  (green)mythology/god it was now with a (green)sci-fi/alien twist, mind-blown yet!? No, but for Hollywood it was.
   Goofball down on his luck artist, with crazy cartoony imagination, now gets not a green god mask, but a green alien ring, that can make all his cartoons come to life with just a thought. ...uses the over the top and now comedic  power to save the day and the girl...and become hero ....etc.

This was all Green lit by WB, while Marvel was just launching  Iron-Man. 
It shows how off base WB was with  Superheroes. If not for Geoff johns and others for stepping up to put a stop to it, it would have been the GL movie.  So as bad and rushed through and built from the top down as the GL movie we got was, it was more than anything a desperate way to stop the other one from being made.

----------


## liwanag

> The return of dapper Hal.
> 
> 
> 
> source


I don't think I've seen Hal in a suit before. Very dignified.

Also, why does it say Happy Birthday on the side?

----------


## themiddle

> It was pretty much just a "stoner lever  high-concept"  reworking of The Mask  ,  instead of The Mask's  (green)mythology/god it was now with a (green)sci-fi/alien twist, get it!  Goofball down on his luck artist, with crazy cartoony imagination, gets not a green god mask, but a green alien ring, that can make all his cartoons come to life with just a thought. ...uses the over the top and now comedic  power to save the day and the girl...and become hero ....etc.


what's scary is that could have made money at that time. that plot could actually be considered as "story over continuity" does it not?

----------


## Güicho

> what's scary is that could have made money at that time. that plot could actually be considered as "story over continuity" does it not?


Sure, and with Jack Black and Robert Smigel attached it probably would have been hysterical  and hugely succe$$ful, which is what WB saw. 

It also would have been a one note joke, and set the tone for WBs vision of DCs properties other than Batman/Superman.
You have to consider it in relation to what Marvel was doing at *that* time (the first Iron-man) and the already forward looking  vision Marvel had of it's properties,  and a shared universe, which has  translated into a huge billion dollar - ever expanding franchise. 
While WB was still looking at DC's properties (other than Superman/Batman) as  these are  a joke right? And had absolute zero forward vision for their  potential.
If this had hit, the next movie would have been about a Flash who is a _flasher_,  finishes to quick in bed, and leaves a suspicious trail because of the insane amount  he has to constantly eat.

----------


## liwanag

> Sure, and with Jack Black and Robert Smigel attached it probably would have been hysterical  and hugely succe$$ful, which is what WB saw. 
> 
> It also would have been a one note joke, and set the tone for WBs vision of DCs properties other than Batman/Superman.
> You have to consider it in relation to what Marvel was doing at *that* time (the first Iron-man) and the already forward looking  vision Marvel had of it's properties and a shared universe, which has  translated into a huge billion dollar ever expanding franchise. 
> While WB was still looking at DC's properties (other than Superman/Batman) as  these are  a joke right? And had absolute zero forward vision for the  potential.
> If this had hit, the next movie would have been about a Flash who's a _flasher_,  finishes to quick in bed, and leaves a suspicious trail because of the insane amount  he has to constantly eat.


That image will forever be etched in my minds eye.

----------


## Güicho

> That image will forever be etched in my minds eye.


.....Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## SSJLuffy

Thanks for the recommendations, you think I should start with the Johns run or are there better introductions to the Green Lanterns?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I don't think I've seen Hal in a suit before. Very dignified.
> 
> Also, why does it say Happy Birthday on the side?


Think the artist did it as a gift for a friend.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks for the recommendations, you think I should start with the Johns run or are there better introductions to the Green Lanterns?


It's probably the easiest thing to start with, you can probably find the trades in libraries too. Some might argue you'd be better off reading his Secret Origin before Rebirth though, and I'd argue reading New Frontier first anyway.

----------


## Vision

Yay now  I have an excuse to post this pic 

YsPp.jpg


also Hal Stewart form Megamind 




"etche" this on you "mind eyes" ;D

----------


## themiddle

> Thanks for the recommendations, you think I should start with the Johns run or are there better introductions to the Green Lanterns?


i think that's the best place to start. it's really recent and the back issues won't be too hard to find.

----------


## themiddle

> When was the last time we've seen Tom Kalmaku? He was a great supporting character. 
> 
> It would be cool to see Hal go back to earth for a while but that's probably really far off. And at this point I think if he were to go back to earth for good there'd be some rehashing off early Johns' GL where he was pulling his life back together.


it's been so long, sometimes i wonder if ferris aircraft is still in business.

i think hal would be on earth during this renegade/lost army phase. of course there is darkseid war, so hal could easilly be space bound for that arc.

----------


## themiddle

> Sure, and with Jack Black and Robert Smigel attached it probably would have been hysterical  and hugely succe$$ful, which is what WB saw. 
> 
> It also would have been a one note joke, and set the tone for WBs vision of DCs properties other than Batman/Superman.
> You have to consider it in relation to what Marvel was doing at *that* time (the first Iron-man) and the already forward looking  vision Marvel had of it's properties,  and a shared universe, which has  translated into a huge billion dollar - ever expanding franchise. 
> While WB was still looking at DC's properties (other than Superman/Batman) as  these are  a joke right? And had absolute zero forward vision for their  potential.
> If this had hit, the next movie would have been about a Flash who is a _flasher_,  finishes to quick in bed, and leaves a suspicious trail because of the insane amount  he has to constantly eat.


that's a loosely fitting costume and not very flattering on the wearer. must be the material.

----------


## vartox

> it's been so long, sometimes i wonder if ferris aircraft is still in business.
> 
> i think hal would be on earth during this renegade/lost army phase. of course there is darkseid war, so hal could easilly be space bound for that arc.


If it is I have no idea who's running it because I don't think Carol does anymore. 

I've been assuming he'd probably be in space instead of earth since if he's going to be the "universe's most wanted outlaw" his home planet is probably the first place anybody would check.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If it is I have no idea who's running it because I don't think Carol does anymore. 
> 
> I've been assuming he'd probably be in space instead of earth since if he's going to be the "universe's most wanted outlaw" his home planet is probably the first place anybody would check.


Maybe they've heard some fan complaints that Hal is never on earth anymore and so won't check.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> If it is I have no idea who's running it because I don't think Carol does anymore. 
> 
> I've been assuming he'd probably be in space instead of earth since if he's going to be the "universe's most wanted outlaw" his home planet is probably the first place anybody would check.


carol is in the same predicament as hal i think. she's been in space for sooo long people might have filed missing person reports by now. now if hal and carol had lousy accountants who neglected to file their tax returns they might even be looking at tax evasion charges. lol.

so ferris air is probably run by a board of committee or something. was it ever mentioned if carol had siblings?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> .....Sorry


i'll survive...

----------


## liwanag

> Yay now  I have an excuse to post this pic 
> 
> Attachment 19504
> 
> 
> also Hal Stewart form Megamind 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodness nooo....


all those months of therapy just went down the drain...

----------


## liwanag

> that's a loosely fitting costume and not very flattering on the wearer. must be the material.


it could be a number of reasons... the lighting, the angle of camera... maybe just a few padding in the right places....

or they should have just gone for the armored stel look, or even the crystalline form of chaselon... anything really...

----------


## liwanag

Capture0.JPG

it looks bryan hitch sees chris pine as good fit for hal jordan.

----------


## silly

> Capture0.JPG
> 
> it looks bryan hitch sees chris pine as good fit for hal jordan.


chris pine would be a good contender to play green lantern. 

how tall is he anyway? just askin.

----------


## Güicho

> Capture0.JPG
> 
> it looks bryan hitch sees chris pine as good fit for hal jordan.


Whether the Chris Pine rumors are true or not, I do remember  watching 2009 Trek and thinking hmmm - Father dies crashing ship, some debate as to heroics vs at fault. ...kid loses role model and _need to reach for the stars_ "compass" in life, becomes  rebellious,  nothing to lose nothing to fear  thrill seeking,  no  purpose,  drifter.  
...Needs to belong to something bigger, or he will self destruct.
Enter: ...opportunity to join the best, someone who recognizes he can  use that cocky (free-willed- fearless, make the rules as I go) attitude for something better, something bigger, to the stars and beyond!   ...just don't _F_ it up. 

The whole time I was thinking this is Jordan, same setup (story arc). How did the GL movie get it so wrong! And these guys get it so right?

I don't think it was  just the actor, I think it was  the writing. (and that horribly creepy exposed muscle tissue looking cg suit didn't help) 
But I can see why potentially  swapping actors here, might be people yearning in a way to connect to the much  better written "Hal Jordan".
Don't know if just switching to Chris Pine, will be any kind of  solution though? He really has to be written right first!

----------


## Frontier

> carol is in the same predicament as hal i think. she's been in space for sooo long people might have filed missing person reports by now. now if hal and carol had lousy accountants who neglected to file their tax returns they might even be looking at tax evasion charges. lol.
> 
> so ferris air is probably run by a board of committee or something. was it ever mentioned if carol had siblings?


I don't think Carol having siblings has ever been brought up, so I doubt it. I remember in Secret Origins how she was taking care of her father and the company, so I doubt that would've been an issue if she had any other family. 

If I have to guess...somehow Carol's been juggling her time with Kyle as Star Sapphire with running the Ferris Air. How I have no idea, but I think it's a safe assumption. Or maybe she just has Tom handle things when she's gone and the major day-to-day stuff while she's off in space.

----------


## themiddle

> Whether the Chris Pine rumors are true or not, I do remember  watching 2009 Trek and thinking hmmm - Father dies crashing ship, some debate as to heroics vs at fault. ...kid loses role model and _need to reach for the stars_ "compass" in life, becomes  rebellious,  nothing to lose nothing to fear  thrill seeking,  no  purpose,  drifter.  
> ...Needs to belong to something bigger, or he will self destruct.
> Enter: ...opportunity to join the best, someone who recognizes he can  use that cocky (free-willed- fearless, make the rules as I go) attitude for something better, something bigger, to the stars and beyond!   ...just don't _F_ it up. 
> 
> The whole time I was thinking this is Jordan, same setup (story arc). How did the GL movie get it so wrong! And these guys get it so right?
> 
> I don't think it was  just the actor, I think it was  the writing. (and that horribly creepy exposed muscle tissue looking cg suit didn't help) 
> But I can see why potentially  swapping actors here, might be people yearning in a way to connect to the much  better written "Hal Jordan".
> Don't know if this is the solution? He really has to be written right first!


for me, hal being written right was in green lantern animated series. he was confident, capable, witty and fearless.

now that you've said it though, chris pine's captain kirk does resemble the the way i want hal jordan to be portrayed.

----------


## themiddle

> Capture0.JPG
> 
> it looks bryan hitch sees chris pine as good fit for hal jordan.


this needs to happen just for the sole reason to prevent marvel from monopolizing actors named chris.

----------


## themiddle

Sideshow Fully Reveals Green Lantern Sixth Scale Figure

Joining our celebrated DC Comics Sixth Scale Figure collection, Sideshow is proud to present the next member of the Justice League – Green Lantern!



Limited only by willpower and imagination, Hal Jordan is Earth’s first – and possibly greatest – member of the Green Lantern Corps! Proudly bearing the Green Lantern emblem on his chest, the masked hero is decked out in an exquisitely tailored version of his emerald green and black costume with shiny metallic highlights.



Packed with powerful accessories he can pull from the pocket dimension, Hal Jordan wields his infamous ring, power battery, and massive green fist construct. Crafted with meticulous attention to detail on a fully articulated muscular superhero body design, the Green Lantern is sworn to guard and protect his Sector of the Universe – in brightest day and in blackest night!



Both the regular and Exclusive versions of the Green Lantern Sixth Scale Figure will be priced at $219.99, with optional payment plans available. Pre-orders begin this Thursday, March 19th.

----------


## silly

> I don't think Carol having siblings has ever been brought up, so I doubt it. I remember in Secret Origins how she was taking care of her father and the company, so I doubt that would've been an issue if she had any other family. 
> 
> If I have to guess...somehow Carol's been juggling her time with Kyle as Star Sapphire with running the Ferris Air. How I have no idea, but I think it's a safe assumption. Or maybe she just has Tom handle things when she's gone and the major day-to-day stuff while she's off in space.


no, i dont thhink there ever was a mention of carol's siblings ever. i do remember carol being married once to a guy named gil. he probably has shares invested in ferris air, or not.

there was a time when hal started his own small business renting his single prop plane. too bad his green lantern duties interfered to  much with it.

----------


## Güicho

> now that you've said it though, chris pine's captain kirk does resemble the the way i want hal jordan to be portrayed.


I wasn't a huge fan of into Darkness, but again where GL writers missed completely, this scene perfectly illustrates how others should see Jordan's "cocky (free-willed- fearless, make the rules as I go) attitude" , and why he's sympathetic in always out to prove them wrong. 

Mostly  @ about 1:45

----------


## vartox

That sideshow figure looks great, I'd been waiting to see that!

----------


## buffalorock

I think Pine's Kirk is very similar to Hal. Him offering himself up to save his crew is similar to Hal taking the fall for the League and the Corps.

----------


## themiddle

> I wasn't a huge fan of into Darkness, but again where GL writers missed completely, this scene perfectly illustrates how others should see Jordan's "cocky (free-willed- fearless, make the rules as I go) attitude" , and why he's sympathetic in always out to prove them wrong. 
> 
> Mostly  @ about 1:45


in that scene you could replace starfleet command with oa, kirk as hal, replace pike with ganthet, but who could replace spock? uhmm, salakk?

----------


## Güicho

> in that scene you could replace starfleet command with oa, kirk as hal, replace pike with ganthet, but who could replace spock? uhmm, salakk?


Or Hal's pal Tomar-Re

----------


## GrandKaiser

Or Isamot Kol, that sassy lizard!  :Cool:

----------


## liwanag

> Or Isamot Kol, that sassy lizard!


lol. i dont think being sassy would be a qualification needed for a spock replacement.

but youre right, isamot is sassy and a bit..... uhmm... reptilian(?)

----------


## liwanag

> I think Pine's Kirk is very similar to Hal. Him offering himself up to save his crew is similar to Hal taking the fall for the League and the Corps.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

While I liked that Hal bowed out for the sake of the team, and Barry and Batman's reactions, it still felt wrong to have a founding member of the League off by the second arc and I'm disappointed that we've had him gone for so long while the rest of the team's stayed intact...well, at least we have Darkseid War and JLA to rectify that  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vartox

> While I liked that Hal bowed out for the sake of the team, and Barry and Batman's reactions, it still felt wrong to have a founding member of the League off by the second arc and I'm disappointed that we've had him gone for so long while the rest of the team's stayed intact...well, at least we have Darkseid War and JLA to rectify that .


Yeah, I thought that was a pretty touching exit although I disliked that arc as a whole. I'm really glad he's back for Darkseid War, and I'm looking forward to JLA. I like the main seven team a lot so it's nice to see them together again after so long.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, I thought that was a pretty touching exit although I disliked that arc as a whole. I'm really glad he's back for Darkseid War, and I'm looking forward to JLA. I like the main seven team a lot so it's nice to see them together again after so long.


the darkseid war sounds epic. hopefully each of the members get a chance to shine. and more than that, this time shown as a cohesive, mature, and effective team.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

Let's keep this thread for just appreciating Hal, guys.

----------


## green blogger

> 


What issue and comic book is this from?

----------


## green blogger

> Let's keep this thread for just appreciating Hal, guys.


yep! let's do that!   :Big Grin:

----------


## GrandKaiser

> What issue and comic book is this from?


Justice League #12

----------


## green blogger

> Justice League #12


Thanks for replying quickly! Dropped that comic book by issue #9, should have finished it till the 12th. Explains why the art looked like Jim Lee's. By the way, did Hal appeared already by issue #39?

----------


## vartox

> Thanks for replying quickly! Dropped that comic book by issue #9, should have finished it till the 12th. Explains why the art looked like Jim Lee's. By the way, did Hal appeared already by issue #39?


Hal left in #12 and he came back at the end of #39. He's even front and center on the cover to #41, I'm really looking forward to the Darkseid War arc.

----------


## nightrider

http://goodcomics.comicbookresources...e-master-list/ 

According to this list Hal Jordan is the only human GL that appeared in this list (except for 1 JLI cover featuring guy) which goes to show that Hal Jordan is indeed the most iconic Green Lantern.

----------


## j9ac9k

> While I liked that Hal bowed out for the sake of the team, and Barry and Batman's reactions, it still felt wrong to have a founding member of the League off by the second arc and I'm disappointed that we've had him gone for so long while the rest of the team's stayed intact...well, at least we have Darkseid War and JLA to rectify that .


I am totally psyched for Hitch's JLA arc.  It reminds me of when Hitch came on to draw JL and Kyle was the GL at the time.  It was one of those times I really wished Hal was still around.  And now I get to see it!

I was also disappointed when Hal left the book, but they actually had 5 whole years together without any major lineup changes!  I know the New52 continuity is pretty much in the crapper after Convergence, but it would've been nice to have seen more of what happened during those five years.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Thanks for replying quickly! Dropped that comic book by issue #9, should have finished it till the 12th. Explains why the art looked like Jim Lee's. By the way, did Hal appeared already by issue #39?


I actually dropped it after Hal left. I'll be getting it again though.

----------


## themiddle

> yep! let's do that!


count me in.

of the many things i like about green lantern, his costume right there at the top. it is soo iconic.

they've done some tweaks lately,and depending on the execution, mainly works out for me.

----------


## green blogger

> Hal left in #12 and he came back at the end of #39. He's even front and center on the cover to #41, I'm really looking forward to the Darkseid War arc.


Excited for issue #40, and the start of the Darkseid War.

----------


## silly

> I am totally psyched for Hitch's JLA arc.  It reminds me of when Hitch came on to draw JL and Kyle was the GL at the time.  It was one of those times I really wished Hal was still around.  And now I get to see it!
> 
> I was also disappointed when Hal left the book, but they actually had 5 whole years together without any major lineup changes!  I know the New52 continuity is pretty much in the crapper after Convergence, but it would've been nice to have seen more of what happened during those five years.


that was my thought with grant morrison's jla. it had an awesome run and i enjoyed collecting it. just wished hal had been a part of the core line up.

----------


## themiddle

> Excited for issue #40, and the start of the Darkseid War.


i am as well. i have been impressed with jason fabok's work an i hope he and geoff take hal and the league to new heroic heights.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Lovely Hal & Carol piece from Dave Gibbons.

----------


## silly

> Lovely Hal & Carol piece from Dave Gibbons.


nice piece. such a shame the hal and carol relationship did not progress as i had hoped it would have. reading green lantern 20 made me think "well, what if green lantern and sapphire became a part of the kingdom come universe. how will their presence affect kingdom come?"

----------


## liwanag

darwyn cooke is da man...

----------


## GrandKaiser

Don't be mad at me, I love this comic

----------


## liwanag

> Don't be mad at me, I love this comic


i have no idea where this is from...... i'm guessing this is form frank millers the dark knight? 

man thats not really a flattering rendition of hal, all those facial lines.

----------


## vartox

I love Cooke's take on Hal. New Frontier is awesome.

I'm not a big fan of DKSA overall but Hal's part in it was great.

----------


## GrandKaiser

> i have no idea where this is from...... i'm guessing this is form frank millers the dark knight? 
> 
> man thats not really a flattering rendition of hal, all those facial lines.


It's from Dark Knight Strikes Again and Hal is like 60-years-old.

----------


## liwanag

i should borrow my friends copy of it then.

now this video....




man, nathan fillion is awesome as hal in any situation

----------


## GrandKaiser

> i should borrow my friends copy of it then.
> 
> now this video....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, nathan fillion is awesome as hal in any situation


I love this.  :Big Grin:  Nathan Fillion would have made a great Hal years ago. But now, not so much. I was hoping he could play Hank Pym but that's not happening either. Oh well! He's still awesome, and I love hearing his voice in random DC movies.

----------


## themiddle

> It's from Dark Knight Strikes Again and Hal is like 60-years-old.


and he sure has gotten really big with age.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Don't be mad at me, I love this comic


Nah, I like it too, and Hal's part in it is great. Like I mentioned before this isn't too far off what I'd see as the end-point for the character, willpower personified. 




> and he sure has gotten really big with age.


Tbf Hal did this kind of stuff before in the Silver Age, actually transforming huge instead of just making a big giant green construct of himself.

----------


## silly

the only exposure to frank miller's the dark knight i have is from the animated movie. if i'm not mistaken, dksa is it's sequel right?

how was it? and what role did hal have there? i was not that happy with all star batman.

----------


## vartox

> the only exposure to frank miller's the dark knight i have is from the animated movie. if i'm not mistaken, dksa is it's sequel right?
> 
> how was it? and what role did hal have there? i was not that happy with all star batman.


Yeah, DKSA is a sequel to DKR. And ASBAR is a prequel to both. 

Basically Hal's role in DKSA is to show up towards the end to fix everything. He's living willpower and he had a family on an alien planet where he's been living and it took a while for Batman to contact him. It was pretty cool.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, DKSA is a sequel to DKR. And ASBAR is a prequel to both. 
> 
> Basically Hal's role in DKSA is to show up towards the end to fix everything. He's living willpower and he had a family on an alien planet where he's been living and it took a while for Batman to contact him. It was pretty cool.


I think All Star Batman was on a different continuity on its own. It was a universe where people acted out of character.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It was a universe where people acted out of character.


As opposed to most other alternate universes...

----------


## themiddle

really good piece of art

----------


## LoneNecromancer

After searching that image I found this by the same artist.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Found a couple others too. 





I love that second one.

----------


## themiddle

> After searching that image I found this by the same artist.


the guy has talent. take it from someone who's good at stick figures and doodles.

love how the colors mix.

----------


## Güicho

> i should borrow my friends copy of it then.
> 
> now this video....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, nathan fillion is awesome as hal in any situation


Funny vid., although actually not far from the truth, despite Kyle's cartoony imagination  Jordan was actually always fun and  pretty generous to his pals  with his constructs.  :Wink: 

Of course now instead of fun, they would play this as completely humiliating to them. LOL!

----------


## Güicho

> the only exposure to frank miller's the dark knight i have is from the animated movie. if i'm not mistaken, dksa is it's sequel right?
> 
> how was it? and what role did hal have there? i was not that happy with all star batman.


Miller seemed to have done a 180 turn between DKSA and All Star. 

DKSA (not including the ending, which sucked) was actually pretty fun, and somewhat Miller's over-the-top take on an insane  person's love letter to the silverage JLA characters. Particularity those crapped on, vilified,  killed or neglected  by modern writers/editors.
 So it included great homages to Barry Allen (who in DC continuity was dead at the time), Ray Palmer (mostly MIA), Hawks  and Hal Jordan (also dead).
To be contrarian to what DC was doing with them, in DKSA he gave them all great homage moments! 

 By the time he was doing All Star,  DC had brought back Hal  and were promoting him(can't remember if Barry was back yet?), so Miller of course  had to do a 180 and decided he had to hate on the character instead. LOL!

----------


## j9ac9k

I really liked how Hal was depicted in DKSA. (and also more than a bit relieved considering Miller)  It was cool that Hal had completely adopted an alien form and wife - a great followup to his one mention in DKR ("Hal left for the stars")  I did, however, have to take a green marker to it and color in his boots properly.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> As opposed to most other alternate universes...


touche', my good man.

----------


## themiddle

> Miller seemed to have done a 180 turn between DKSA and All Star. 
> 
> DKSA (not including the ending, which sucked) was actually pretty fun, and somewhat Miller's over-the-top take on an insane  persons love letter to the silverage JLA characters. Particularity those crapped on, vilified,  killed or neglected  by modern writers/editors.
>  So it included great homages to Barry Allen (who in DC continuity was dead at the time), Ray Palmer (mostly MIA), Hawks  and Hal Jordan (also dead).
> To be contrarian to what DC was doing, he gave them all great homage moments! 
> 
>  By the time he was doing All Star,  DC had brought back Hal  and were promoting him(can't remember if Barry was back yet?), so Miller of course  had to do a 180 and decided he had to hate on the character instead. LOL!


the all yellow room and the robin stealing green lantern's ring was really silly. there are other silly things in the series, but this bothers me most. well, that and batman being a sadistic psychopath.

----------


## nightrider

> I really liked how Hal was depicted in DKSA. (and also more than a bit relieved considering Miller)  It was cool that Hal had completely adopted an alien form and wife - a great followup to his one mention in DKR ("Hal left for the stars")  I did, however, have to take a green marker to it and color in his boots properly.


I dont know about that. its too far away from the real thing.

----------


## Güicho

> the all yellow room and the robin stealing green lantern's ring was really silly. there are other silly things in the series, but this bothers me most. well, that and batman being a sadistic psychopath.


And  raised eating rats in the basement,  Rabid-Robin. 

Would love to see the same scene revisited while Batman prattles on moralizing,  Jordan (played as equally sadistic)  going - _"yellow paint, how cute!"_ - Then instantly  stabbing out their eyes with blinding green light construct. 

Or more just as goofy silver age: He makes an umbrella  and "bat-whistle"  construct* - calls thousands bats crashing into the room,  who cover painted Batman & Robin in guano** - then proceeds to  giant-green-boxing-glove them to a pulp!
LOL!

*With silver-age style footnote: Green Lantern's bat-whistle construct is tuned to the right frequency via ring- a.i.)
** Guano: cave-dwelling-bat-poo

----------


## Güicho

> Basically Hal's role in DKSA is to show up towards the end to fix everything. He's living willpower and he had a family on an alien planet where he's been living and it took a while for Batman to contact him. It was pretty cool.





> I really liked how Hal was depicted in DKSA.


Agree...
Also loved the  one-page character - "short sad career of Wilfredo Mendoza",  self made Green Lantern with homemade tech-ring. Yelling - "Hal Jordan was the shit!" As security forces  beat him down.
Still  the witnesses and press agreeing with him.

----------


## themiddle

hal jordan, warlord of mars?

----------


## themiddle

> And  raised eating rats in the basement,  Rabid-Robin. 
> 
> Would love to see the same scene revisited while Batman prattles on moralizing,  Jordan (played as equally sadistic)  going - _"yellow paint, how cute!"_ - Then instantly  stabbing out their eyes with blinding green light construct. 
> 
> Or more just as goofy silver age: He makes an umbrella  and "bat-whistle"  construct* - calls thousands bats crashing into the room,  who cover painted Batman & Robin in guano** - then proceeds to  giant-green-boxing-glove them to a pulp!
> LOL!
> 
> *With silver-age style footnote: Green Lantern's bat-whistle construct is tuned to the right frequency via ring- a.i.)
> ** Guano: cave-dwelling-bat-poo


i would have preferred this version over miller's. love the bat-poo part.

----------


## SJNeal

> hal jordan, warlord of mars?


That's actually Kyle.   :Smile: 

It's the cover of_ GL Annual #6_ from 1997.  Great story, and can probably be found for cheap online or in the bargain bins.

----------


## liwanag

> Found a couple others too. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that second one.


get ready to get punched by a big green fist.... in the face.

----------


## themiddle

> That's actually Kyle.  
> 
> It's the cover of_ GL Annual #6_ from 1997.  Great story, and can probably be found for cheap online or in the bargain bins.


my bad. i should have recognized the logo, but the hair threw me off.

----------


## silly

> And  raised eating rats in the basement,  Rabid-Robin. 
> 
> Would love to see the same scene revisited while Batman prattles on moralizing,  Jordan (played as equally sadistic)  going - _"yellow paint, how cute!"_ - Then instantly  stabbing out their eyes with blinding green light construct. 
> 
> Or more just as goofy silver age: He makes an umbrella  and "bat-whistle"  construct* - calls thousands bats crashing into the room,  who cover painted Batman & Robin in guano** - then proceeds to  giant-green-boxing-glove them to a pulp!
> LOL!
> 
> *With silver-age style footnote: Green Lantern's bat-whistle construct is tuned to the right frequency via ring- a.i.)
> ** Guano: cave-dwelling-bat-poo


i love jim lee and the art was probably the only thing i liked in all star bats. the plot was just not what i was looking for in a story, which was mostly my heroes acting heroic.

----------


## SJNeal

> my bad. i should have recognized the logo, but the hair threw me off.


Yeah, the colorist could've paid a little more attention there...

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, the colorist could've paid a little more attention there...


and a different haircut.  :Smile:

----------


## themiddle

who woul have thought it's been two years already

----------


## vartox

I still miss GLTAS. How great would a second season have been? 

As for ASBAR, I both like it and dislike it. Everyone is dumb as hell and out of character but it's also hilarious. 

The problem is that people take it as legit characterization for everybody in it, and just... no.

----------


## silly

a second season would have been amazing. 

although who would have been been the main antagonist. it would be hard to top the aya-monitor wiping off sentient life.

----------


## themiddle

> a second season would have been amazing. 
> 
> although who would have been been the main antagonist. it would be hard to top the aya-monitor wiping off sentient life.


hi there. you're forgetting someone really important to the green lantern lore. i'll give a hint. he has a moustache.  :Smile:

----------


## GrandKaiser

> hi there. you're forgetting someone really important to the green lantern lore. i'll give a hint. he has a moustache.


Red Lantern Guy Gardener?

----------


## silly

> hi there. you're forgetting someone really important to the green lantern lore. i'll give a hint. he has a moustache.


silly me, how could i forget sinestro. 

season 3 could have started with with the weaponers as the main villains and then reveal sinestro and his corps for the season ender.

----------


## themiddle

> Red Lantern Guy Gardener?


lol. guy does rock the 'stache, but he is better as hal's foil. 

btw, guy was awesome in the last two episodes of gltas.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Sinestro's brief appearance in GLTAS was fantastic. Such a shame it ended when it did.

Anyway, as for today's dose of classic Lantern:

----------


## liwanag

> silly me, how could i forget sinestro. 
> 
> season 3 could have started with with the weaponers as the main villains and then reveal sinestro and his corps for the season ender.


i wish gltas didn't got cancelled. it was worth a couple more seasons.

look at this:



it would have been cool to see the black lanterns on the small screen.

----------


## GrandKaiser

I would have loved for both GLTAS and Beware the Batman to continue and I would have loved to see a crossover since both shows had episodes featuring the Manhunters.

----------


## liwanag

> who woul have thought it's been two years already
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


gltas was an awesome show.

even the accompanying statues were awesome

----------


## themiddle

> I would have loved for both GLTAS and Beware the Batman to continue and I would have loved to see a crossover since both shows had episodes featuring the Manhunters.


for some reason, i wasn't able to watch beware the batman. there were manhunters there?

a crossover would have been cool, although the animation styles are different.

----------


## themiddle

chibi crew of the interceptor

----------


## GrandKaiser

> for some reason, i wasn't able to watch beware the batman. there were manhunters there?
> 
> a crossover would have been cool, although the animation styles are different.


Yup, they were a bit different, but still the Manhunters.

----------


## vartox

> Yup, they were a bit different, but still the Manhunters.


The BTB Manhunters were based off the Golden Age/non robot version that had very little to do with the GL Manhunters. 

DC has way too many characters called Manhunter.

----------


## themiddle

supes will be wearing jeans and t-shirt, why not hal then



sure will make cosplaying a lot more easier.

----------


## silly

> The BTB Manhunters were based off the Golden Age/non robot version that had very little to do with the GL Manhunters. 
> 
> DC has way too many characters called Manhunter.


wasn't there supposed to be a connection between the manhunters the guardians built and some of the earth heroes that used the name of manhunter? for some reason i thought the human manhunters were supposed to be a cult or something.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle

it's been two years since the series finale of green lantern animated series. it should have gotten a few more seasons. i can't say which episode i liked the most, but there were some that really stood out for me.

----------


## nightrider

I feel so short changed that they cancelled the show. Even angrier at detractors who claimed that the show cancelled because of Hal. Beware the Batman was also cancelled, I dont think that means that Batman is not popular enough.

----------


## themiddle

> I feel so short changed that they cancelled the show. Even angrier at detractors who claimed that the show cancelled because of Hal. Beware the Batman was also cancelled, I dont think that means that Batman is not popular enough.


that show was actually one of the best portrayals of hal imo. it's cancellation had something to do with toy merchandising or something. gltas and yj were awesome shows that got cancelled way too early of its time.

----------


## silly

> wasn't there supposed to be a connection between the manhunters the guardians built and some of the earth heroes that used the name of manhunter? for some reason i thought the human manhunters were supposed to be a cult or something.


apparently, there are indeed quite a number of dc characters who used the name manhunter. i think it was mark shaw who got involved in the manhunter cult that was supposed to oppose the guardians, but was eventually defeated by green lantern.

one manhunter that i really liked was kate spencer. but she was more connected to the darkstars than the manhunter androids.

----------


## themiddle

the fight to see who is the meanest and greenest

----------


## mrumsey

> that show was actually one of the best portrayals of hal imo. it's cancellation had something to do with toy merchandising or something. gltas and yj were awesome shows that got cancelled way too early of its time.


You're correct - the success of both shows hinged on having funds from merchandising licensing to underwrite the production costs.  With GLTAS the poor sales of the movie toys left retailers with stock they couldn't move, so when Mattel pitched a line of animated series products the toy retailers balked at buying them.  With no merchandising income to help support the costs the show was doomed to one season despite it's high ratings.  For YJ the lackluster sales of what toys were made lead to a one-time bit of revenue and then suffered the same fate.  Both YJ and GLTAS were among the highest rated shows for Cartoon Network, albeit not in the target demographic they were shooting for, either.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Here's one duo I'd like to see a lot more of in the comics.

----------


## themiddle

> You're correct - the success of both shows hinged on having funds from merchandising licensing to underwrite the production costs.  With GLTAS the poor sales of the movie toys left retailers with stock they couldn't move, so when Mattel pitched a line of animated series products the toy retailers balked at buying them.  With no merchandising income to help support the costs the show was doomed to one season despite it's high ratings.  For YJ the lackluster sales of what toys were made lead to a one-time bit of revenue and then suffered the same fate.  Both YJ and GLTAS were among the highest rated shows for Cartoon Network, albeit not in the target demographic they were shooting for, either.


the hiatus and irregular schedule of show also didn't help gltas. frankly i saw little support from tptb. for what it's worth, kudos to the creators for an awesome series.

how i wish razer and aya would somehow, someday get their chance on comic book form.

----------


## themiddle

> Funny vid., although actually not far from the truth, despite Kyle's cartoony imagination  Jordan was actually always fun and  pretty generous to his pals  with his constructs. 
> 
> Of course now instead of fun, they would play this as completely humiliating to them. LOL!


hal would still provide transportation from time to time.

lantern-transports.jpg

----------


## vartox

> Here's one duo I'd like to see a lot more of in the comics.


Seconded, I'd love a teamup or just more general interaction between those two.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here's one duo I'd like to see a lot more of in the comics.


I recall a funny scene from Robinson's JLA where Dick, as Batman, gave Hal an order during combat, and Hal having an inner monologue about it. I think he had that realization that someone you knew since they were a kid was all grown up now, and more than capable of handling business.

Does anyone have a scan of that?

I hope I am remembering that scene right.

----------


## vartox

> I recall a funny scene from Robinson's JLA where Dick, as Batman, gave Hal an order during combat, and Hal having an inner monologue about it. I think he had that realization that someone you knew since they were a kid was all grown up now, and more than capable of handling business.
> 
> Does anyone have a scan of that?
> 
> I hope I am remembering that scene right.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Thanks!

Looks like Robinson was picking up on the Bruce/Hal thing from GL: Rebirth here.

Too bad Hal was not able to stick around with that line-up. Hal as the fun-crazy-cool uncle to the former teen titans could have been interesting. He actually could have been the elder statesman to this team as I believe he (along with Ollie) was meant to be post-crisis.

----------


## liwanag

feels like the 90's.

----------


## vartox

> Thanks!
> 
> Looks like Robinson was picking up on the Bruce/Hal thing from GL: Rebirth here.
> 
> Too bad Hal was not able to stick around with that line-up. Hal as the fun-crazy-cool uncle to the former teen titans could have been interesting. He actually could have been the elder statesman to this team as I believe he (along with Ollie) was meant to be post-crisis.


 No problem.

I like the dynamic between Hal and Bruce and I'm glad it's come up a bit more in the New 52. I'm looking forward to those two interacting more in Darkseid War. 

Elder statesman Hal is a neat idea but with everybody getting deaged so much lately I'd be kind of wary of him ending up too old again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I like the dynamic between Hal and Bruce and I'm glad it's come up a bit more in the New 52. I'm looking forward to those two interacting more in Darkseid War.


I do hope Hal is less of the class clown, and more the serious heavy-hitter this time (Shazam can bring the silly). Being able to overcome fear, Hal may have to be the one to keep the morale up during what is sure to be upcoming dark times for the team.

Actually, I'm rather eager to see Hal's interaction with Lex, than Bruce.




> Elder statesman Hal is a neat idea but with everybody getting deaged so much lately I'd be kind of wary of him ending up too old again.


That was the beauty of the former Titans as members of the JLA, pre-Flashpoint. They were already young 20-somethings. Hal will always be older than them. The weird thing was that Post-Crisis Hal & Ollie were older than their own peers, but both were de-aged after being dead (or Parallax only made Hal seem older with the Reed Richards look with the Johns retcon, iirc).

----------


## vartox

> I do hope Hal is less of the class clown, and more the serious heavy-hitter this time (Shazam can bring the silly). Being able to overcome fear, Hal may have to be the one to keep the morale up during what is sure to be upcoming dark times for the team.
> 
> Actually, I'm rather eager to see Hal's interaction with Lex, than Bruce.


Yeah, ditto. Poor guy's been through enough lately, he doesn't need to be the whipping boy in JL again. Plus he has some experience with New Gods now that nobody else on the team really has (except Wondy).

And I am curious to see him interacting with more of the team. Lex should be a good one.




> That was the beauty of the former Titans as members of the JLA, pre-Flashpoint. They were already young 20-somethings. Hal will always be older than them. The weird thing was that Post-Crisis Hal & Ollie were older than their own peers, but both were de-aged after being dead (or Parallax only made Hal seem older with the Reed Richards look with the Johns retcon, iirc).


Yeah that's true too. He's always going to be part of the "older" gen, the problem is when they get TOO old.

And yeah I think they both got deaged. Johns sort of tweaked how old Hal was supposed to be to begin with but he did get physically younger too.

----------


## themiddle

let's just hope that hal is not used as a punching bag in darkseid war. 

how did hal got smacked around in justice league war by darkseid, when darkseid can be blinded by a crow bar.

----------


## themiddle

> I do hope Hal is less of the class clown, and more the serious heavy-hitter this time (Shazam can bring the silly). Being able to overcome fear, Hal may have to be the one to keep the morale up during what is sure to be upcoming dark times for the team.
> 
> Actually, I'm rather eager to see Hal's interaction with Lex, than Bruce.
> 
> 
> .


now that you've said it, i would like to see lex luthor spar with hal. 

[IMG]http://i.*****.com/vi/JNtokjogtB0/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, ditto. Poor guy's been through enough lately, he doesn't need to be the whipping boy in JL again. Plus he has some experience with New Gods now that nobody else on the team really has (except Wondy).
> 
> And I am curious to see him interacting with more of the team. Lex should be a good one.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true too. He's always going to be part of the "older" gen, the problem is when they get TOO old.
> 
> And yeah I think they both got deaged. Johns sort of tweaked how old Hal was supposed to be to begin with but he did get physically younger too.


I can see fun times with Hal & Mister Miracle, now that I think of it.

DC could not make up their minds about aging their characters. Even though I enjoy the legacy aspect of DC, I am glad the new 52 rolled back the clock on these guys.

This stuff gets confusing!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> let's just hope that hal is not used as a punching bag in darkseid war. 
> 
> how did hal got smacked around in justice league war by darkseid, when darkseid can be blinded by a crow bar.


The same reason Batman picked the ring clean off Hal's finger.......he was a rookie......or uneven writing by Johns.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now that you've said it, i would like to see lex luthor spar with hal. 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.*****.com/vi/JNtokjogtB0/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]


I think Hal & Lex should instantly develop bad blood. As humans, Hal, Batman, & Lex all have indomitable wills. Unlike Batman & Lex, Hal is more of a free-spirit, and improviser. For better or for worse, Hal is not the man with the master plan, like Batman & Lex. The qualities & quirks Hal has that drives Batman up the wall should have a double effect on Lex, imo.

----------


## liwanag

Hal and Lex have clashing personalities that would make for interesting storylines. Both are confident alpha males, but Lex would probably consider any of Hal's  strentgh as weaknesses. And Hal would probably find Lex infuriating.

It could be interesting if these two became bitter rivals.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle

hal and ollie as bestfriends

----------


## themiddle



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hal and Lex have clashing personalities that would make for interesting storylines. Both are confident alpha males, but Lex would probably consider any of Hal's  strentgh as weaknesses. And Hal would probably find Lex infuriating.
> 
> It could be interesting if these two became bitter rivals.


It's honestly not that far off Hal's relationship with Bruce, but without any underlying current of friendship.

----------


## silly

> Hal and Lex have clashing personalities that would make for interesting storylines. Both are confident alpha males, but Lex would probably consider any of Hal's  strentgh as weaknesses. And Hal would probably find Lex infuriating.
> 
> It could be interesting if these two became bitter rivals.


it would be interesting to see how hal would deal with luthor's schemes and machinations. sinestro is smart and a schemer so it's not entirely new for hal to face someone like luthor.

so yeah, bring it on.

----------


## silly

> The same reason Batman picked the ring clean off Hal's finger.......he was a rookie......or uneven writing by Johns.


one would think that the guardians would have incorporated better security measures to prevent power rings from master pickpockets.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> one would think that the guardians would have incorporated better security measures to prevent power rings from master pickpockets.


Can even the Guardians withstand the full force of Batman's jobber aura?

----------


## themiddle

> Can even the Guardians withstand the full force of Batman's jobber aura?


considering that batman did invade apokolips and fought dakseid, the answer seems pretty obvious.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> one would think that the guardians would have incorporated better security measures to prevent power rings from master pickpockets.


They did. Johns either forgot how the rings worked for a moment or had to come up with a moment that didn't make sense to placate any whinging Batgod fans.

----------


## themiddle

happy april fools!

----------


## themiddle

the redesign looks cool. i like how the forearms are covered with armor.

----------


## vartox

> the redesign looks cool. i like how the forearms are covered with armor.


 That's neat, I kinda like the collar coming over his jaw.

----------


## themiddle

> That's neat, I kinda like the collar coming over his jaw.


that's another thing that i like. it would be cool if this was somewhat hal's new look underneath the post convergence hoodie he was wearing in the promos.

----------


## themiddle

> That's neat, I kinda like the collar coming over his jaw.


how about this design?



and haircut?

----------


## vartox

The hair's a little short for my tastes but I like the outfit.

----------


## GrandKaiser

one hunna!  :Big Grin:

----------


## themiddle

someone made another redesign of the costume which i think is cool.



this, and still retain the domio mask that covers the nosebridge.

----------


## liwanag

it's amazing how over the years, gil kane's design has had very little tweaks which i think just shows how iconic hal's costume is. 

i wonder what hal will look like post convergence. hopefully it doesn't stray too far away from this.

----------


## nightrider

> it's amazing how over the years, gil kane's design has had very little tweaks which i think just shows how iconic hal's costume is. 
> 
> i wonder what hal will look like post convergence. hopefully it doesn't stray too far away from this.


I think the new 52 costume is the perfect blend of classic with a slight modern twist.

----------


## themiddle

> I think the new 52 costume is the perfect blend of classic with a slight modern twist.


one thing that i liked about the costume is how the logo would have a light up projection in front of it. i'm not sure when it started to get drawn like this, was it during rebirth?

the seams in the uniform, i'm not so sure about. but i think they would work well in cgi, when you could render light coursing thru the seams.

----------


## vartox

> it's amazing how over the years, gil kane's design has had very little tweaks which i think just shows how iconic hal's costume is. 
> 
> i wonder what hal will look like post convergence. hopefully it doesn't stray too far away from this.


Agreed, his costume is pretty perfect. He barely got any tweaks for the new 52, even. Although I noticed Fabok added more lines in his chest that I don't think anybody else has drawn before. 

I hope we get a full view of his new look soon. I guess we'll see it in the 8 page preview story next month but I'm getting antsy.

----------


## themiddle

> Agreed, his costume is pretty perfect. He barely got any tweaks for the new 52, even. Although I noticed Fabok added more lines in his chest that I don't think anybody else has drawn before. 
> 
> I hope we get a full view of his new look soon. I guess we'll see it in the 8 page preview story next month but I'm getting antsy.


i am too. i am wondering how his backpack 



would work with his hood



oh well, the worse that could happen is if hal gets mistaken for a turtle incognito

----------


## vartox

Maybe his raincoat is there to hide the backpack because it looks really goofy and is kind of ruining the cool outlaw look.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> how about this design?
> 
> 
> 
> and haircut?


Hair's a bit weird. I would've thought the collar/jacket look would be a bit Guy Gardner but instead it just looks like his dad's bomber jacket, which is alright, though the green should come down a little further on his torso.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Maybe his raincoat is there to hide the backpack because it looks really goofy and is kind of ruining the cool outlaw look.


Yeah but it means when you see a body shot he'll have a big humpback.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah but it means when you see a body shot he'll have a big humpback.


Oh yeah, that's... definitely a downside. 

The gauntlet itself looks neat but the backpack is so awkward.

----------


## silly

> the redesign looks cool. i like how the forearms are covered with armor.


i like how this concept. im not so sure if everybody will go crazy with the forearms. the mask works for me though.

----------


## silly

> Hair's a bit weird. I would've thought the collar/jacket look would be a bit Guy Gardner but instead it just looks like his dad's bomber jacket, which is alright, though the green should come down a little further on his torso.


reminds me the first time i saw post convergence supermans hair. but this probably is more appropriate if hal was still an air force officer.

the insignia on the chest is sufficient i think, no need for it in the shoulders.

----------


## themiddle

> Oh yeah, that's... definitely a downside. 
> 
> The gauntlet itself looks neat but the backpack is so awkward.


has anybody explained yet what the power gauntlet does differently from a power ring? if the gauntlet is a prototype of the ring, wouldn't it be of lower tech? right now, along with the backpack, it's a lot bulkier. and the hose that connects the two might be inconvenient when hal decides to travel by bus or train.

----------


## vartox

> has anybody explained yet what the power gauntlet does differently from a power ring? if the gauntlet is a prototype of the ring, wouldn't it be of lower tech? right now, along with the backpack, it's a lot bulkier. and the hose that connects the two might be inconvenient when hal decides to travel by bus or train.


Guy used it in the pre-FP War of the GLs arc and said it felt like wearing a dozen rings:



I don't think Hal's going to be riding the bus anytime soon, sounds like he's going to be in space for the most part again. Maybe he can make it invisible like he does to his ring sometimes.

----------


## themiddle

i wish his boots provided better toe protection

----------


## themiddle

> Guy used it in the pre-FP War of the GLs arc and said it felt like wearing a dozen rings:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Hal's going to be riding the bus anytime soon, sounds like he's going to be in space for the most part again. Maybe he can make it invisible like he does to his ring sometimes.


i guess i'm still a bit new to the green lantern mythos. i just haven't grasped yet what boosts wearing additional power rings provide. 

so the gauntlet provides a boost in power? i wonder if it can oepn up wormholes or has a built in a.i. similar to the power rings.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am sitting here wondering......

Does this Darkseifd War take place before Lost Army, or is it part of the reason their will be a Lost Army?

It would make the Darkseid War more dire if the universe did not have the GLC able to play a hand in safeguarding it.

The JL would not have a powerful ally in the GLC to help out.

----------


## themiddle

> I don't think Hal's going to be riding the bus anytime soon, sounds like he's going to be in space for the most part again. Maybe he can make it invisible like he does to his ring sometimes.


wait, i thought hal would be spending time on earth again since he is going to be regular of the justice league.

----------


## vartox

> wait, i thought hal would be spending time on earth again since he is going to be regular of the justice league.


He's still a GL in Justice League, so I don't think it's happening at the same time as the GL book. Plus if he's going to be a universal outlaw I don't think he'll be hanging around with the JL.

----------


## themiddle

> I am sitting here wondering......
> 
> Does this Darkseifd War take place before Lost Army, or is it part of the reason their will be a Lost Army?
> 
> It would make the Darkseid War more dire if the universe did not have the GLC able to play a hand in safeguarding it.
> 
> The JL would not have a powerful ally in the GLC to help out.


well, that makes sense. apokolips gets the drop on the corps and boom tubes them far away in uncharted space. without the corps, darkseid has better tactical advantage to pursue whatever goals he might have.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> well, that makes sense. apokolips gets the drop on the corps and boom tubes them far away in uncharted space. without the corps, darkseid has better tactical advantage to pursue whatever goals he might have.


Well, Darkseid never really thought about the GLC as a threat though granted the last time he fought them in large numbers he used the yellow weakness to his advantage.

----------


## juan678

Art by Deilson

----------


## themiddle

> Well, Darkseid never really thought about the GLC as a threat though granted the last time he fought them in large numbers he used the yellow weakness to his advantage.


one thing that i wanted but didn't get during the godhead cross over was the corps getting even after getting trashed by the new gods. hopefully there will still be a possibility for this in the future. i think any fight between the corps and the new gods will be guaranteed to be epic.

----------


## themiddle

> He's still a GL in Justice League, so I don't think it's happening at the same time as the GL book. Plus if he's going to be a universal outlaw I don't think he'll be hanging around with the JL.


really cannot wait for the july solicits. i wish that hal would have more than just a runaway fugitive planned for him.

----------


## silly

> Guy used it in the pre-FP War of the GLs arc and said it felt like wearing a dozen rings:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Hal's going to be riding the bus anytime soon, sounds like he's going to be in space for the most part again. Maybe he can make it invisible like he does to his ring sometimes.


on a different topic:

looking at these scans, i feel that of all the human lanterns, guy is the best partner for hal. their personalities works best, or against, each other. a thing that i like with them is both have the ability to make the other go nuts, and at the same time be confident in each others capabilities.

so if ever they make a green lantern cop buddy show, i would vote forhal and guy.

----------


## silly

> I am sitting here wondering......
> 
> Does this Darkseifd War take place before Lost Army, or is it part of the reason their will be a Lost Army?
> 
> It would make the Darkseid War more dire if the universe did not have the GLC able to play a hand in safeguarding it.
> 
> The JL would not have a powerful ally in the GLC to help out.


thinking about it, the justice league with it's core members and even reserve members do not have enough manpower to fight the hosts of apokolips. i'm really curious how they will contain a fight between darkseid and the anti monitor.

also, i can't remember, did geoff johns promise that hal will play a pivotal role in darkseid war? or was i just imagining it?

----------


## vartox

> thinking about it, the justice league with it's core members and even reserve members do not have enough manpower to fight the hosts of apokolips. i'm really curious how they will contain a fight between darkseid and the anti monitor.
> 
> also, i can't remember, did geoff johns promise that hal will play a pivotal role in darkseid war? or was i just imagining it?


Yeah, he did:




> Johns: Hal is going to be a big part of Darkseid War. He returns to the book in #39 and then in Darkseid War he plays a very pivotal role with Batman and the Justice League and the development of Power Ring.


http://comicbook.com/2015/02/18/just...e-amazo-virus/

----------


## vartox

> really cannot wait for the july solicits. i wish that hal would have more than just a runaway fugitive planned for him.


Ditto, I love solicits. 

I hope Venditti does another interview about GL before June in the meantime, I want more hints.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> thinking about it, the justice league with it's core members and even reserve members do not have enough manpower to fight the hosts of apokolips. i'm really curious how they will contain a fight between darkseid and the anti monitor.


This should be a beast of a story. The aftermath of this should be incentive for the JL to beef up it's membership, kinda like the animated JLU.

----------


## themiddle

> thinking about it, the justice league with it's core members and even reserve members do not have enough manpower to fight the hosts of apokolips. i'm really curious how they will contain a fight between darkseid and the anti monitor.
> 
> also, i can't remember, did geoff johns promise that hal will play a pivotal role in darkseid war? or was i just imagining it?


jesica cruz may be apart of the darkseid war, and hal will probably get to train her. i'm hoping that there is a more pivotal role than that of a trainer, the solicits didn't mention hal, so i'm excited to learn more.

----------


## themiddle

> Ditto, I love solicits. 
> 
> I hope Venditti does another interview about GL before June in the meantime, I want more hints.


i know. it's been a slow week for me. if any of you knows anything, please feel free to fire away.

----------


## liwanag

> Well, Darkseid never really thought about the GLC as a threat though granted the last time he fought them in large numbers he used the yellow weakness to his advantage.


ah, that was an epic war. time for another round, this time no yellow weaknesses.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

it looks like kotubokiya is being a bit nostalgic and remaking the old dc super powers action figures.







nice sculpt, and it looks like if you squeeze the legs together an arm would raise up. brings back memories.

----------


## Güicho

> it looks like kotubokiya is being a bit nostalgic and remaking the old dc super powers action figures.
> 
> 
> nice sculpt, and it looks like if you squeeze the legs together an arm would raise up. brings back memories.


Reminds me  very much of Garcia Lopez DC style guide in 3D.
(and yeah they were the models for  Superpowers  )

----------


## silly

> This should be a beast of a story. The aftermath of this should be incentive for the JL to beef up it's membership, kinda like the animated JLU.


a clash between darkseid and anti monitor should be epic. if the confrontation should happen near the earth, the collateral damage would be devastating. of all the leaguers, hal seems to be the most equipped for crowd control. i hope this would not be the case, as i prefer him to be front and center in the fight, and lay the smackdown on darkseid and his army.

----------


## vartox

Not really sure what the purpose of making a statue that looks like an action figure is but that is a pretty nice sculpt! I like his classic costume.

----------


## liwanag

> Not really sure what the purpose of making a statue that looks like an action figure is but that is a pretty nice sculpt! I like his classic costume.


Its a bit of nostalgia for me. Reminds of me childhood saturday mornings, where you get to watch tv and later to go out and play.

I was really impressed with the super powers line. It had fewer points of articulation but still awesome.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> it looks like kotubokiya is being a bit nostalgic and remaking the old dc super powers action figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice sculpt, and it looks like if you squeeze the legs together an arm would raise up. brings back memories.


I used to have that toy!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> a clash between darkseid and anti monitor should be epic. if the confrontation should happen near the earth, the collateral damage would be devastating. of all the leaguers, hal seems to be the most equipped for crowd control. i hope this would not be the case, as i prefer him to be front and center in the fight, and lay the smackdown on darkseid and his army.


I am expecting wide-spread destruction porn on a cosmic scale here. Hal should also have the most experience with dealing with such events, besides Mister Miracle. The other members should be over their heads in this.

I really expect Hal to show a lot of leadership & morale boosting during this.



I am looking for Cool Hand Hal to show up.

----------


## liwanag

> I used to have that toy!


I remember GL had this power action punch, while Flash had power action legs. Would have been fun to collect them all. Remember any of the playsets and vehicles? The cool kids had them. Lol.

----------


## silly

> I am expecting wide-spread destruction porn on a cosmic scale here. Hal should also have the most experience with dealing with such events, besides Mister Miracle. The other members should be over their heads in this.
> 
> I really expect Hal to show a lot of leadership & morale boosting during this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for Cool Hand Hal to show up.


the main event at wrestlemania. 

with blackest night, sinestro corps war, war of the rings, lights out, godhead events, this should be right up hal's alley. it would be cool if hal is given some leadership opportunities in this event. batman could coordinate the ground forces, but i do expect hal to excel in aerial combat. 

hopefully the wide spread destruction happens in apokolips and not on earth.

----------


## vartox

> I am expecting wide-spread destruction porn on a cosmic scale here. Hal should also have the most experience with dealing with such events, besides Mister Miracle. The other members should be over their heads in this.
> 
> I really expect Hal to show a lot of leadership & morale boosting during this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for Cool Hand Hal to show up.


That all sounds great. I don't want to get my hopes up too much just in case but Darkseid War could be a great opportunity for Hal to shine.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle

i definitely need this.

----------


## nightrider

http://dccomicsmovie.com/rumor-phil-...e-flash-movie/
Jeff Sneider, the resident writer for the wrap, film report has mentioend that Hal Jordan would be up for the role in Justice League.

----------


## colonyofcells

After the flop movie of Hal Jordan and cartoon, I do believe dc has no choice but to continue with the already well known Hal Jordan. Warner Brothers spent tons of money in marketing the last Hal Jordan movie so it makes sense to continue with Hal Jordan, and to be consistent with Hal Jordan already being promoted in cereals, toys, theme parks, games, comics, animated movies, etc.

----------


## Sirzechs

Hilarious.

----------


## nightrider

> After the flop movie of Hal Jordan and cartoon, I do believe dc has no choice but to continue with the already well known Hal Jordan. Warner Brothers spent tons of money in marketing the last Hal Jordan movie so it makes sense to continue with Hal Jordan, and to be consistent with Hal Jordan already being promoted in cereals, toys, theme parks, games, comics, animated movies, etc.


It is true, except the cartoon didn't flop. The cartoon "flopped" the same way young justice and beware the batman did. I don't think any one of these cartoon flopped, in fact GLTAS has pretty solid ratings, they were just killed by merchandise, the same way young justice and beware the batman "flopped". 
But yes DC has spent millions marketing Hal Jordan, they can't just flush it down the toilet bowl since for the past 8 years, the only Green Lantern that had consistent mainstream presence is Hal. 


Ferris Air and Coast City was frequently mentioned on Flash tv series. 


Justice League Dice Masters featuring Hal Jordan


Justice League Axis of Villains strategy game

----------


## nightrider

http://www.blogofoa.com/2014/02/wholl-wear-ring.html

Here is also a great article on who is best suited to wear the ring on Justice League.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I remember GL had this power action punch, while Flash had power action legs. Would have been fun to collect them all. Remember any of the playsets and vehicles? The cool kids had them. Lol.


I could only afford the figures, but I let my imagination run wild with them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I just wish writers would be consistent with Hal's personality. My version of Hal is a cross between "First Flight" & the GLAS.

Hal should not be a Kyle-Guy hybrid.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i definitely need this.


...f**k I want this bad, and I generally don't even like hi-tops that much.




> Hal should not be a Kyle-Guy hybrid.


Nicely put.

----------


## vartox

> i definitely need this.


I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit... 

Looks like Hal and the GLC are getting a Star Trek crossover!

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...e-spectrum-war

----------


## themiddle

> I could only afford the figures, but I let my imagination run wild with them.


we couldn't even afford all the figures. lol. but i am glad i had a wild imagination as well to compensate for the figures i didn't had.

----------


## Robotman

The idea of Kirk wearing a power ring and Hal piloting the Enterprise is just too damn awesome! I just wish it was the classic version of the Enterprise crew.

----------


## themiddle

> http://dccomicsmovie.com/rumor-phil-...e-flash-movie/
> Jeff Sneider, the resident writer for the wrap, film report has mentioend that Hal Jordan would be up for the role in Justice League.


can't wait to hear more news about this.

----------


## themiddle

> It is true, except the cartoon didn't flop. The cartoon "flopped" the same way young justice and beware the batman did. I don't think any one of these cartoon flopped, in fact GLTAS has pretty solid ratings, they were just killed by merchandise, the same way young justice and beware the batman "flopped". 
> But yes DC has spent millions marketing Hal Jordan, they can't just flush it down the toilet bowl since for the past 8 years, the only Green Lantern that had consistent mainstream presence is Hal. 
> 
> 
> Ferris Air and Coast City was frequently mentioned on Flash tv series. 
> 
> 
> Justice League Dice Masters featuring Hal Jordan
> 
> ...


what are dice masters and axis of villains? i assume dice masters is played with dice. no idea about the other game.

----------


## colonyofcells

Batman v Superman probably will have only a cameo by Green Lantern so Warner Brothers still has lots of time to look for actors.

----------


## themiddle

> I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit... 
> 
> Looks like Hal and the GLC are getting a Star Trek crossover!
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...e-spectrum-war


oh wow. this is awesome! captain kirk and hal jordan would be really cool to read about.

i would be really happy to see if Q appears and gets to match wills with hal.

----------


## liwanag

> I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit... 
> 
> Looks like Hal and the GLC are getting a Star Trek crossover!
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...e-spectrum-war


That looks like a klingon wearing a sinestro ring. I wonder what ring suits Spock best.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Batman v Superman probably will have only a cameo by Green Lantern so Warner Brothers still has lots of time to look for actors.


Nah, there won't be a cameo, would've announced it by now. Hell, they've finished shooting the movie by now, so unless that one dude actually turns out to be Hal- which again I highly doubt- we likely won't hear anything for ages.




> That looks like a klingon wearing a sinestro ring. I wonder what ring suits Spock best.


Well, the logical choice would be will.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

On a funny note, I came across this old scan from the 1980's. We have Hal (with Arisia in the bathroom) mooching off John & Kat (bring her back, DC).




I'm not sure if it was a retcon, but I recall it being a running gag of Hal regularly borrowing from his friends, like Barry, when on Earth. I think it was used during Mark Waid's Brave & the Bold series.

It is pretty apparent that being a GL makes it tough to hold down a stable secret ID which normally entails hold down a regular job/career.


Now that I think about it, it would be funny if someone did a GL story with a Miami Vice style cosmic twist featuring Hal & John as Crockett & Tubbs.

----------


## themiddle

wouldn't it be cool if chris pine gets to play hal in the movie, we can then say that he met himself in this dc/idw cross over.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## silly

> I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit... 
> 
> Looks like Hal and the GLC are getting a Star Trek crossover!
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...e-spectrum-war


cross overs are fun when done right. enjoyed the star trek legion cross over.

now this, dc and idw have a good idea here. hope they deliver.

----------


## themiddle

> Hilarious.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit...


F**king limited editions from a few years back. Was looking for them yesterday, found sod all.

----------


## vartox

> F**king limited editions from a few years back. Was looking for them yesterday, found sod all.


Yeah, I think I got them around when Blackest Night was going on. I guess my feet got bigger since then  :Frown:

----------


## themiddle

> I have a pair of those! Except they don't quite fit... 
> 
> Looks like Hal and the GLC are getting a Star Trek crossover!
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...e-spectrum-war


the solicit says the crew of the enterprise will meet hal and the corps. i'm hoping that guy is a part of this, for diplomatic relationship between both parties.

----------


## Güicho

> the solicit says the crew of the enterprise will meet hal and the corps. i'm hoping that guy is a part of this, for diplomatic relationship between both parties.


It is interesting, before they destroyed the Corps to introduce Kyle, they did have a bit of a Trek trinity going on with:

Jordan - Kirk
Stewart - Spock 
Gardner - McCoy




I guess Scott would have been Pike, or one of the Admirals.

----------


## themiddle

> Hilarious.

----------


## liwanag

> Batman v Superman probably will have only a cameo by Green Lantern so Warner Brothers still has lots of time to look for actors.


i would consider myself lucky if there was a cameo of hal in batman vs superman.

----------


## liwanag

> I just wish writers would be consistent with Hal's personality. My version of Hal is a cross between "First Flight" & the GLAS.
> 
> Hal should not be a Kyle-Guy hybrid.


i agree, although i havent seen hal written as similar to guy.

the green lantern animated series was awesome in its protrayal. hal was fearless yet that didnt hamper his sensibility. he was confident but not arrogant.

----------


## themiddle

oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.


Now that's a nice sculpt. Would look a bit weird to display though... what with the figure facing away from you.

----------


## Güicho

> oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.


That's great! 
Although it's not in the cover, wish they had used a green energy trail as support, rather than an(also *not* on the cover)metal-shaft!  :Wink:

----------


## themiddle

> Now that's a nice sculpt. Would look a bit weird to display though... what with the figure facing away from you.


it would be cool if the backdrop could rotate around the base.

----------


## themiddle

> That's great! 
> Although it's not in the cover, wish they had used a green energy trail as support, rather than an(also *not* on the cover)metal-shaft!


ikr. but besides that (and the fact that you mostly see hal's back), this is a pretty neat concept. wish dc do more statues of iconic covers.

----------


## themiddle

> oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.


wowzer, looking at the site, it looks like quality definitely comes with a price.

http://www.factoryent.com/DC-Comics-...e-p/408330.htm

----------


## vartox

> oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.


That's pretty cool! There are a bunch of neat Hal figures/statues coming out soon, I'm feeling spoiled.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I don't often get excited for cross franchise crossovers, but I'll be following GL/S.Trek as far as reviews.  

Haven't read many or liked any since the first Batman/Predator, the only one anyone ever seems to recommend.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i agree, although i havent seen hal written as similar to guy.
> 
> the green lantern animated series was awesome in its protrayal. hal was fearless yet that didnt hamper his sensibility. he was confident but not arrogant.


I don't think Hal should be a doofus/comic relief. IMO, Hal reminded me of Guy in the early JL issues, and the in the two New 52 JL animated features.

Playing the fool for Batman is a Guy-thing which made Hal punching Batman in front of Guy during Rebirth funny.

Hal seemed more like early Kyle in the live action GL film.

It seems like folks can't settle on a basic personality for Hal in their attempts to push him.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't think Hal should be a doofus/comic relief. IMO, Hal reminded me of Guy in the early JL issues, and the in the two New 52 JL animated features.
> 
> Playing the fool for Batman is a Guy-thing which made Hal punching Batman in front of Guy during Rebirth funny.
> 
> Hal seemed more like early Kyle in the live action GL film.
> 
> It seems like folks can't settle on a basic personality for Hal in their attempts to push him.


oh okay, now i get it. i thought you meant guy was being written as obnoxious as guy.



i do agree that hal, or guy for that matter, should be written with a level of competency and responsibility. 

i appreciate geoff johns for his portrayal of hal in the gl series.

----------


## liwanag

> That's pretty cool! There are a bunch of neat Hal figures/statues coming out soon, I'm feeling spoiled.


dang, all these good collectibles. a big drain on the budget....

the sideshow statue definitely i cant afford... but i think i can save up for the new dc icon collectible.

----------


## liwanag

> oh wow. just saw this. this is pretty sweet.


this is a really cool idea.

----------


## themiddle

it looks like hal will not be staying on earth judging by the solicit for the green lantern sneak peek




> GREEN LANTERN (Written by Robert Venditti with Art by Billy Tan)
> CONVERGENCE: THE ATOM #2
> On the run, RENEGADE Hal Jordan is confronted by both sides of the law at a galactic outpost. Beware his new power gauntlet, and watch out for his new partner!


a bit curious why he would need a partner. 

and if the glc will be out lost in space, who will now be the law?

----------


## vartox

> it looks like hal will not be staying on earth judging by the solicit for the green lantern sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> a bit curious why he would need a partner. 
> 
> and if the glc will be out lost in space, who will now be the law?


 The solicit for #41 mentioned a new partner named Darlene...




> “Renegade”! Beginning a new chapter in Hal Jordan’s life as he becomes the universe’s most wanted outlaw! And wait till you meet Hal’s new partner, Darlene – she’s definitely not what you’re expecting!


I don't know why he needs a partner, but considering how lonely he's been for the last... several issues I'm glad he's getting one.

----------


## themiddle

> The solicit for #41 mentioned a new partner named Darlene...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why he needs a partner, but considering how lonely he's been for the last... several issues I'm glad he's getting one.


somehow i'm wishing that this darlene fellow will not turn out to be one of hal's romantic interest. and since this is a part of the green lantern universe, chances are she might not be humanoid even, it did say she's not what we're expecting.

of course how many alien families would name their offspring darlene.

----------


## liwanag

speaking of romantic interests, i dont think weve seen the end of hal and carols relationship.

and on that matter.... whatever happened to cowgirl?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> it looks like hal will not be staying on earth judging by the solicit for the green lantern sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> a bit curious why he would need a partner. 
> 
> and if the glc will be out lost in space, who will now be the law?


I think Sinestro will let loose his inner Judge Dredd.

The next meeting between Hal & Sinestro should be interesting.

----------


## buffalorock

Yeah I think its been mentioned Sinestro will take advantage of the Corps disappearance. I wonder if Hal will have his own problems or will want to deal with Sinestro. I don't like his odds being a loner or duo against the Sinestro Corps and Warworld though.

----------


## vartox

> speaking of romantic interests, i dont think weve seen the end of hal and carols relationship.
> 
> and on that matter.... whatever happened to cowgirl?


He and Cowgirl split off panel before Blackest Night, I think?

Hal/Carol is such a mess. I hate Kyle/Carol but I'm not really sure I want her back with Hal anytime soon either. 

I'm unsure if I want Darlene to be a love interest or not. I guess I'll wait to judge until I actually see her. It's going to feel like a long wait for that eight page preview...

----------


## vartox

> I think Sinestro will let loose his inner Judge Dredd.
> 
> The next meeting between Hal & Sinestro should be interesting.


I'm looking forward to it. 

With the GLs gone, Sinestro pumping up his own forces and claiming to not want to be a universal dictator, and Hal alone and a wanted outlaw he might have no choice but to let Sinestro do his thing.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah I think its been mentioned Sinestro will take advantage of the Corps disappearance. I wonder if Hal will have his own problems or will want to deal with Sinestro. I don't like his odds being a loner or duo against the Sinestro Corps and Warworld though.


that would be uhmmm... unsettling if sinestros fear lanterns started policing the universe. thats sure a major overhaul in their organizations mission statement. boy, they better have a sharp public relations department.

another hesitation i have is how will hal do heroic stuff if hes busy being a fugitive. lol.

----------


## liwanag

kyer shared a link on the jl8 comic in the barry allen thread.

i thought id share a page here. i love the art.

----------


## liwanag

> He and Cowgirl split off panel before Blackest Night, I think?
> 
> Hal/Carol is such a mess. I hate Kyle/Carol but I'm not really sure I want her back with Hal anytime soon either. 
> 
> I'm unsure if I want Darlene to be a love interest or not. I guess I'll wait to judge until I actually see her. It's going to feel like a long wait for that eight page preview...


was the split with cowgirl mentioned at all? i may have missed it.

i agree, hal and carol has been a mess lately. now that shes with kyle, im not so sure i want her and hal back again, at least not until the next reboot.

my worry with "darlene" is she might not even be from earth, or could even be a non carbon based lifeform. lol.

cant wait to hear more news.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> ikr. but besides that (and the fact that you mostly see hal's back), this is a pretty neat concept. wish dc do more statues of iconic covers.


Man, I'd love a cool sculpt of Action #1.




> I don't often get excited for cross franchise crossovers, but I'll be following GL/S.Trek as far as reviews.  
> 
> Haven't read many or liked any since the first Batman/Predator, the only one anyone ever seems to recommend.


Well, I guess people do also like Busiek's JLA/Avengers, but yeah Batman/Predator is probably the best one I've seen.




> Hal/Carol is such a mess. I hate Kyle/Carol but I'm not really sure I want her back with Hal anytime soon neither.


Yeah, I think Kid A put it nicely when he said if he was Hal he might just completely avoid both of them till the next reboot.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> was the split with cowgirl mentioned at all? i may have missed it.
> 
> my worry with "darlene" is she might not even be from earth, or could even be a non carbon based lifeform. lol.
> 
> cant wait to hear more news.


 I'm pretty sure he says they broke up some time after she stopped showing up at all. 

Maybe with the Star Trek crossover Hal can learn that hooking up with aliens is fine too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I'm looking forward to it. 
> 
> With the GLs gone, Sinestro pumping up his own forces and claiming to not want to be a universal dictator, and Hal alone and a wanted outlaw he might have no choice but to let Sinestro do his thing.


Of course, Hal being an outlaw gives Sinestro the perfect excuse to go after him if the Sinestro Corps. are taking over for the missing GLC. No way will Sinestro want Hal on the loose and with the freedom to oppose him or let Hal do what he pleases. And Hal still has to repay Sinestro for their last fight... 




> I'm pretty sure he says they broke up some time after she stopped showing up at all. 
> 
> Maybe with the Star Trek crossover Hal can learn that hooking up with aliens is fine too


It definitely wasn't during Blackest Night, since she was flying with the rest of the Earth Lanterns at the beginning if I recall correctly. I also think it was mentioned that they were still together when he and Carol were flying together post-Blackest Night and Hal was trying to figure out how she felt about him after she confessed before he fused with Parallax again.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Man, I'd love a cool sculpt of Action #1.


Oh huh, there is one but...

[img]http://www.******************.com/images/AUTOIMAGES/FT408329lg.jpg[/img]

Man Superman shouldn't look so skinny. I reckon Jimmy Olsen could have him there, jeez.

----------


## liwanag

> It definitely wasn't during Blackest Night, since she was flying with the rest of the Earth Lanterns at the beginning if I recall correctly. I also think it was mentioned that they were still together when he and Carol were flying together post-Blackest Night and Hal was trying to figure out how she felt about him after she confessed before he fused with Parallax again.



i really cant recall any issue where cowgirl was mentioned off panel. must have missed the entire issue. last i can remember was she became a star sapphire temporarily. funny, it seems she just fell off the planet or something. vendetti probably feels shes not worth pursuing because hal is getting a darlene instead... why do i get a nagging feeling darlene wont be human....

----------


## vartox

> i really cant recall any issue where cowgirl was mentioned off panel. must have missed the entire issue. last i can remember was she became a star sapphire temporarily. funny, it seems she just fell off the planet or something. vendetti probably feels shes not worth pursuing because hal is getting a darlene instead... why do i get a nagging feeling darlene wont be human....


I dug through some old issues and he mentions that he's still seeing her in GL #53, but I think the last time we actually see her on panel is GL #38? She just kind of vanished and I think eventually he said they weren't together. Or maybe he never said it and I'm just imagining it but at any rate she did just kinda stop showing up after a while.

Which is a shame, they were pretty cute together.



Darlene sounds like a human name obviously but I kind of hope she's an alien.

----------


## liwanag

> I dug through some old issues and he mentions that he's still seeing her in GL #53, but I think the last time we actually see her on panel is GL #38? She just kind of vanished and I think eventually he said they weren't together. Or maybe he never said it and I'm just imagining it but at any rate she did just kinda stop showing up after a while.
> 
> Which is a shame, they were pretty cute together.
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene sounds like a human name obviously but I kind of hope she's an alien.


the carol and kyle thing kinda left a bad aftertaste or something, and somehow i felt hal should try and get back with cowgirl. sadly, just like hals dayjob, she kinda vanished. 

they are cute together. :Embarrassment:

----------


## liwanag

> Darlene sounds like a human name obviously but I kind of hope she's an alien.


c'mon now... cant we forgo the weird alien chicks and just stick with normal looking earth ladies?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm looking forward to it. 
> 
> With the GLs gone, Sinestro pumping up his own forces and claiming to not want to be a universal dictator, and Hal alone and a wanted outlaw he might have no choice but to let Sinestro do his thing.


The funny part was it was Sinestro's plan from GL Rebirth to see Hal disgraced, as he blamed Hal for his tarnished reputation.

----------


## vartox

> c'mon now... cant we forgo the weird alien chicks and just stick with normal looking earth ladies?


He hasn't had any luck with earth ladies, maybe it's time to try something more... extraterrestrial? 





> The funny part was it was Sinestro's plan from GL Rebirth to see Hal disgraced, as he blamed Hal for his tarnished reputation.


It was, wasn't it? He gets his wish, after he'd (mostly) given up on it and he also didn't have anything to do with it. Sinestro is a lucky guy.

----------


## liwanag

> Oh huh, there is one but...
> 
> [img]http://www.******************.com/images/AUTOIMAGES/FT408329lg.jpg[/img]
> 
> Man Superman shouldn't look so skinny. I reckon Jimmy Olsen could have him there, jeez.


hey, thats pretty cool! i wonder what the spring is for? y'know what, i think i have seen a flash of two worlds statue before. this would be awesome to collect. just hope their in the same scale.


btw, there are a lot of cool green lantern covers that would be really be cool statues.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The funny part was it was Sinestro's plan from GL Rebirth to see Hal disgraced, as he blamed Hal for his tarnished reputation.





> It was, wasn't it? He gets his wish, after he'd (mostly) given up on it and he also didn't have anything to do with it. Sinestro is a lucky guy.


Yeah, I hope that gets mentioned when they run into each other again.

I would not be surprised if they take a break from beating the crap out of each other to laugh about that.

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, I hope that gets mentioned when they run into each other again.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they take a break from beating the crap out of each other to laugh about that.


for some reason i feel that hal needs a new romantic interest and a new arch nemesis. carol ran off with kyle, and hal's relationship with sinestro is evolving. 

lol. it's bad enough he struggles in maintaining his earth job, then he losses carol, then his ring, the man needs some consistency in his life.

----------


## themiddle

just found this. by eric guzman. 



hal has been working out apparently.

----------


## themiddle

really like his designs for hal and sinestro's uniforms.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> for some reason i feel that hal needs a new romantic interest and a new arch nemesis. carol ran off with kyle, and hal's relationship with sinestro is evolving. 
> 
> lol. it's bad enough he struggles in maintaining his earth job, then he losses carol, then his ring, the man needs some consistency in his life.


Hal is durable, if nothing else. Hal & Carol will be together again. I just can't see her with Kyle indefinitely. Kyle has never been able to keep a relationship going.

I am cool with the frenemy status between Hal & Sinestro. Of all the big 7 in the league, Hal may have the most complicated relationship with his arch-foe.

Hal & Sinestro could be the DC version of Xavier & Magneto.

----------


## vartox

> Hal is durable, if nothing else. Hal & Carol will be together again. I just can't see her with Kyle indefinitely. Kyle has never been able to keep a relationship going.
> 
> I am cool with the frenemy status between Hal & Sinestro. Of all the big 7 in the league, Hal may have the most complicated relationship with his arch-foe.
> 
> Hal & Sinestro could be the DC version of Xavier & Magneto.


 Yeah I don't doubt that they'll end up together again eventually, but in the meantime I wouldn't mind seeing Hal with somebody new. 

I love what they've done with Sinestro over the past decade or so. His & Hal's relationship is just so wonderfully complex and Sinestro's become a great character in his own right.

----------


## themiddle

> Hal is durable, if nothing else. Hal & Carol will be together again. I just can't see her with Kyle indefinitely. Kyle has never been able to keep a relationship going.


same here. the kyle and carol thing just doesn't feel long term. 

hal and carol getting back together seems consistent with history of on again - off again relationship. 

on a side note, how popular or marketable is star sapphire anyway? is she more or less than mera? the reason i asked is if dc wants to build up a female character carol could potentially rank up there with zatanna, mera, or vixen. 

sinestro can star in his own solo series, can sapphire do so as well? now, if ever she does, how will that affect her relationship with hal?

----------


## themiddle

> I am cool with the frenemy status between Hal & Sinestro. Of all the big 7 in the league, Hal may have the most complicated relationship with his arch-foe.
> 
> Hal & Sinestro could be the DC version of Xavier & Magneto.


now that you mentioned it, i can see the resemblance with charles and eric. both have the same purpose and ideology, with sinestro just being a bit extreme about it. 

kind of reminds me of hal and sinestro's big fight at justice.


hal explained that his difference to sinestro is that he is not out seeking for vengeance but for justice instead.

----------


## liwanag

its amazing that sinestro can support an on-going more than luthor, joker, or black adam...

i for one would like to keep sin as hals arch nemesis, the joker to batman, the luthor to superman, the shredder to the turtles....

but i do agree that hals rouges needs some beffing up. black hand has risen in popularity, but hector hammond and the rest has taken a back seat with all these space adventures that hal keeps having.

----------


## silly

> same here. the kyle and carol thing just doesn't feel long term. 
> 
> hal and carol getting back together seems consistent with history of on again - off again relationship. 
> 
> on a side note, how popular or marketable is star sapphire anyway? is she more or less than mera? the reason i asked is if dc wants to build up a female character carol could potentially rank up there with zatanna, mera, or vixen. 
> 
> sinestro can star in his own solo series, can sapphire do so as well? now, if ever she does, how will that affect her relationship with hal?


 after convergence hal is supposed to be on the lam with a new partner named darlene. that could have been carol instead, dc must have other plans for carol.

come to think of it, a team up book between green lantern and star sapphire might be a good idea to explore.

----------


## silly

it just does not feel right for sinestro to take up the void left by the glc. guy gardner explained it best.

----------


## vartox

> after convergence hal is supposed to be on the lam with a new partner named darlene. that could have been carol instead, dc must have other plans for carol.
> 
> come to think of it, a team up book between green lantern and star sapphire might be a good idea to explore.


Having Hal on the run with Carol wouldn't make a lot of sense right now IMO. 

If she's not going to show up in GL soon she'll probably show up next wherever Kyle does, presumably Omega Men. (and if I'm lucky Tom King will break them up it'd ignore it)

----------


## themiddle

> it just does not feel right for sinestro to take up the void left by the glc. guy gardner explained it best.


tom taylor is an amazing writer. who would have thought making guy the voice of reason in injustice would work out well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah I don't doubt that they'll end up together again eventually, but in the meantime I wouldn't mind seeing Hal with somebody new. 
> 
> I love what they've done with Sinestro over the past decade or so. His & Hal's relationship is just so wonderfully complex and Sinestro's become a great character in his own right.






> same here. the kyle and carol thing just doesn't feel long term. 
> 
> hal and carol getting back together seems consistent with history of on again - off again relationship. 
> 
> on a side note, how popular or marketable is star sapphire anyway? is she more or less than mera? the reason i asked is if dc wants to build up a female character carol could potentially rank up there with zatanna, mera, or vixen. 
> 
> sinestro can star in his own solo series, can sapphire do so as well? now, if ever she does, how will that affect her relationship with hal?


The thing with Hal, he will have someone to have fun with when Carol is not around. 

Where the heck is Olivia Reynolds? Now would be a good time to bring her back, if Hal will spend any time on Earth. Or, Hal can somehow run into her in space which would make him wonder how did she find herself far from Earth.

My big gripe with Geoff Johns was his lack of character development for Hal post Rebirth.

He gave Sinestro a better character arc than Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now that you mentioned it, i can see the resemblance with charles and eric. both have the same purpose and ideology, with sinestro just being a bit extreme about it. 
> 
> kind of reminds me of hal and sinestro's big fight at justice.
> 
> 
> hal explained that his difference to sinestro is that he is not out seeking for vengeance but for justice instead.


I also look at Hal & Sinestro as a cosmic version of the film Training Day. That GL film should have took cues from Training Day.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Olivia Reynolds could be fun for the readers, and nothing but trouble for Hal.

----------


## themiddle

this is cool, a make up and body paint artist is painting up people to look like superheroes.

http://calgaryherald.com/entertainme...410artslantern







very cool.

edit:
i think i should have posted this on another thread

----------


## Sirzechs

> same here. the kyle and carol thing just doesn't feel long term. 
> 
> hal and carol getting back together seems consistent with history of on again - off again relationship. 
> 
> on a side note, how popular or marketable is star sapphire anyway? is she more or less than mera? the reason i asked is if dc wants to build up a female character carol could potentially rank up there with zatanna, mera, or vixen. 
> 
> sinestro can star in his own solo series, can sapphire do so as well? now, if ever she does, how will that affect her relationship with hal?


Yes Carol is very marketable now, BUT only if writers start treat her as a character and not just a love interest for some guy, She's got a great costume now that's not polarized like the last one(I was ok with the last one but that's definitely not for everyone) Carol can star her own book but they need to go back to the how the ring function  "she has great love in her heart" end of it not a love leech so she essentially needs to always need to love someone to keep it.

----------


## vartox

> My big gripe with Geoff Johns was his lack of character development for Hal post Rebirth.
> 
> He gave Sinestro a better character arc than Hal.


That's true, although IMO for the first chunk of his run Hal needed to be reestablished and redefined more than he needed new development. After Blackest Night it did seem lacking in that regard though. 

I've been re-reading Venditti's run and I think he's trying to give him some development but he's almost going a little too far, there's "X has some hardships" and then there's "X has been completely miserable for over 20 issues straight and there's no end in sight". Combining that with some outright bad ideas and mixed execution and that makes his run really frustrating. 

I really hope Hal gets to have some fun and make some new relationships instead of losing them with this upcoming arc. Also why I'm so happy to see him back in JL and JLA.

----------


## vartox

> Yes Carol is very marketable now, BUT only if writers start treat her as a character and not just a love interest for some guy, She's got a great costume now that's not polarized like the last one(I was ok with the last one but that's definitely not for everyone) Carol can star her own book but they need to go back to the how the ring function  "she has great love in her heart" end of it not a love leech so she essentially needs to always need to love someone to keep it.


It would REALLY benefit her as a character if she wasn't written completely differently by every single writer. NOBODY keeps her consistent with what anybody else does and it makes it hard to like her. 

They need to refine what the Star Sapphires mean/can do/are powered by if they ever want to push her/them too, because right now she comes off kind of stupid not really understanding her powers, it makes her dependant on a male character to stay powered, and it doesn't jive with what we've seen from other recent new Sapphires like John Stewart and Nol-Anj. Carol COULD be marketable but right now I don't think she's quite there.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's true, although IMO for the first chunk of his run Hal needed to be reestablished and redefined more than he needed new development. After Blackest Night it did seem lacking in that regard though. 
> 
> I've been re-reading Venditti's run and I think he's trying to give him some development but he's almost going a little too far, there's "X has some hardships" and then there's "X has been completely miserable for over 20 issues straight and there's no end in sight". Combining that with some outright bad ideas and mixed execution and that makes his run really frustrating. 
> 
> I really hope Hal gets to have some fun and make some new relationships instead of losing them with this upcoming arc. Also why I'm so happy to see him back in JL and JLA.


While on Earth, it would be cool to see him with his brother. However, I doubt that with the fugitive status.

They should have brought back his other brother with the reboot.

His interactions with Barry & Jessica should be interesting.

I am curious to see what happens when Hal is close to Jessica's ring, given the previous wielder was his Earth 3 counterpart.

How will the ring react to our Hal?

I will LOL if the ring resorts to name-calling Hal like it did with its previous wielder.

----------


## nightrider

> this is cool, a make up and body paint artist is painting up people to look like superheroes.
> 
> http://calgaryherald.com/entertainme...410artslantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is absolutely stunning

----------


## liwanag

> While on Earth, it would be cool to see him with his brother. However, I doubt that with the fugitive status.
> 
> They should have brought back his other brother with the reboot.
> 
> His interactions with Barry & Jessica should be interesting.
> 
> I am curious to see what happens when Hal is close to Jessica's ring, given the previous wielder was his Earth 3 counterpart.
> 
> How will the ring react to our Hal?
> ...


wait, what happened to his "other brother"? sorry, forgot their names... one was jack right?

and didn't he have a superhero cousin too? airwave or something? i think i remember seeing him during blackest night.

----------


## silly

> this is cool, a make up and body paint artist is painting up people to look like superheroes.
> 
> http://calgaryherald.com/entertainme...410artslantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from someone who dabbled in finger painting, that lady definitely has talent. kudos. it also didn't hurt that her model had a good physique.

----------


## silly

> My big gripe with Geoff Johns was his lack of character development for Hal post Rebirth.
> 
> He gave Sinestro a better character arc than Hal.


i agree somewhat. there was this major focus on sinestro during tha latter part of geoff's run. which i guess greatly benefited sinestro since he now star in a series of his own. although in defense to geoff, and with respect to the current creators, i still prefer the stories geoff wrote on gl the most.

----------


## vartox

> wait, what happened to his "other brother"? sorry, forgot their names... one was jack right?
> 
> and didn't he have a superhero cousin too? airwave or something? i think i remember seeing him during blackest night.


His younger brother Jim is still alive, his older brother Jack died while he was the Spectre and he took care of Jack's daughter Helen for a while. 

And yeah he had a cousin named Air Wave. Funny enough his name was also Hal Jordan.

----------


## Frontier

> That's true, although IMO for the first chunk of his run Hal needed to be reestablished and redefined more than he needed new development. After Blackest Night it did seem lacking in that regard though. 
> 
> I've been re-reading Venditti's run and I think he's trying to give him some development but he's almost going a little too far, there's "X has some hardships" and then there's "X has been completely miserable for over 20 issues straight and there's no end in sight". Combining that with some outright bad ideas and mixed execution and that makes his run really frustrating. 
> 
> I really hope Hal gets to have some fun and make some new relationships instead of losing them with this upcoming arc. Also why I'm so happy to see him back in JL and JLA.





> i agree somewhat. there was this major focus on sinestro during tha latter part of geoff's run. which i guess greatly benefited sinestro since he now star in a series of his own. although in defense to geoff, and with respect to the current creators, i still prefer the stories geoff wrote on gl the most.


The way I like to look at it, one of the central arcs for both characters in Johns' run was their relationship with each other and how that defined them, whether one was in the lead role of the main book or not. 

And I can understand why people would think Hal's character development faltered post-Blackest Night. Before then he was mostly just dealing with getting re-established as a hero, and the ramifications of Parallax. But one thing Johns did touch on in terms of his character post-Blackest Night was how much he was sacrificing his civilian life and relationships to keep using the ring. I recall several characters asking Hal when was the last time he took off the ring, which paid off post-reboot where he didn't have it anymore and how it eventually lead to his reconciliation with Carol.

----------


## themiddle

> The way I like to look at it, one of the central arcs for both characters in Johns' run was their relationship with each other and how that defined them, whether one was in the lead role of the main book or not. 
> 
> And I can understand why people would think Hal's character development faltered post-Blackest Night. Before then he was mostly just dealing with getting re-established as a hero, and the ramifications of Parallax. But one thing Johns did touch on in terms of his character post-Blackest Night was how much he was sacrificing his civilian life and relationships to keep using the ring. I recall several characters asking Hal when was the last time he took off the ring, which paid off post-reboot where he didn't have it anymore and how it eventually lead to his reconciliation with Carol.


i've been thinking about this lately. would i want hal to have a civilian life again, a life other than being a green lantern. 

and maybe i do?

i don't know why really, maybe i feel it adds dimension, or another layer to the character. and not just a civilian life where he's a struggling salesman or a pilot whose always a.w.o.l. it's probably easier to do with clark and barry where their day jobs put them right in the middle of where the action is. i don't know if these is even possible for hal, sector 2814 is so big, or can he just focus on coast city, like superman does on metropolis.

i wonder what character development hal will have post convergence.

----------


## liwanag

> this is cool, a make up and body paint artist is painting up people to look like superheroes.
> 
> http://calgaryherald.com/entertainme...410artslantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shes good.

...hmm, i wonder if if painting alone can make my body look this good. its so hard to find a cosplay suit that fits these days...

whats that you say? you custom make them to tailor fit?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> wait, what happened to his "other brother"? sorry, forgot their names... one was jack right?
> 
> and didn't he have a superhero cousin too? airwave or something? i think i remember seeing him during blackest night.





> His younger brother Jim is still alive, his older brother Jack died while he was the Spectre and he took care of Jack's daughter Helen for a while. 
> 
> And yeah he had a cousin named Air Wave. Funny enough his name was also Hal Jordan.


Besides being based off Paul Newman, the Jordan Brothers were inspired by the Kennedy brothers, iirc.

Hal has family to turn to. Geoff did an early issue where it was pointed out that Hal did not make enough with his family. After returning from the dead, it would make sense to be with family, and make up for lost birthdays & milestones. I don't think his family life should solely revolve around the death of his dad. I think more should be done with exploring Hal's family ties.

He literally should be the coolest uncle on Earth.

Guy Gardner proved to be more family-friendly than Hal, damn.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And I can understand why people would think Hal's character development faltered post-Blackest Night. Before then he was mostly just dealing with getting re-established as a hero, and the ramifications of Parallax. But one thing Johns did touch on in terms of his character post-Blackest Night was how much he was sacrificing his civilian life and relationships to keep using the ring. I recall several characters asking Hal when was the last time he took off the ring, which paid off post-reboot where he didn't have it anymore and how it eventually lead to his reconciliation with Carol.






> i've been thinking about this lately. would i want hal to have a civilian life again, a life other than being a green lantern. 
> 
> and maybe i do?
> 
> i don't know why really, maybe i feel it adds dimension, or another layer to the character. and not just a civilian life where he's a struggling salesman or a pilot whose always a.w.o.l. it's probably easier to do with clark and barry where their day jobs put them right in the middle of where the action is. i don't know if these is even possible for hal, sector 2814 is so big, or can he just focus on coast city, like superman does on metropolis.
> 
> i wonder what character development hal will have post convergence.


I recall the in-story points about Hal being GL full time. Goeff wrote a few funny scenes of Hal living without the ring.

----------


## vartox

> And I can understand why people would think Hal's character development faltered post-Blackest Night. Before then he was mostly just dealing with getting re-established as a hero, and the ramifications of Parallax. But one thing Johns did touch on in terms of his character post-Blackest Night was how much he was sacrificing his civilian life and relationships to keep using the ring. I recall several characters asking Hal when was the last time he took off the ring, which paid off post-reboot where he didn't have it anymore and how it eventually lead to his reconciliation with Carol.


That's a good point. A lot of his character arcs seem to be how he can't really balance being a GL with having a personal life, and for a while now he's been a GL 24/7 and the last time he went back to earth it was really unpleasant. Going forward I think it'll be interesting to see what he does now that he's still powered by not a GL and can't go back to earth.

----------


## themiddle

> Besides being based off Paul Newman, the Jordan Brothers were inspired by the Kennedy brothers, iirc.
> 
> Hal has family to turn to. Geoff did an early issue where it was pointed out that Hal did not make enough with his family. After returning from the dead, it would make sense to be with family, and make up for lost birthdays & milestones. I don't think his family life should solely revolve around the death of his dad. I think more should be done with exploring Hal's family ties.
> 
> He literally should be the coolest uncle on Earth.
> 
> Guy Gardner proved to be more family-friendly than Hal, damn.


hal should be the coolest uncle ever. i always liked reading about heroes who has a strong supporting cast, and that cast could be hal's family, tom, jillian and others.

now as to airwave, im curious how he became airwave and eventually a black lantern and all.

----------


## themiddle

looks like hal got a new power battery

----------


## liwanag

> Yes Carol is very marketable now, BUT only if writers start treat her as a character and not just a love interest for some guy, She's got a great costume now that's not polarized like the last one(I was ok with the last one but that's definitely not for everyone) Carol can star her own book but they need to go back to the how the ring function  "she has great love in her heart" end of it not a love leech so she essentially needs to always need to love someone to keep it.


im all for star sapphire starring in her own title, although shell need a really strong supporting cast for it. maybe have hal drop by once in a while. mongul, along with warworld, could be the initial antagonist of the series as i dont see any other potential enemies of the star sapphires.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hal should be the coolest uncle ever. i always liked reading about heroes who has a strong supporting cast, and that cast could be hal's family, tom, jillian and others.
> 
> now as to airwave, im curious how he became airwave and eventually a black lantern and all.


His supporting cast was part of what made Hal unique in the first place.

----------


## Sirzechs

> im all for star sapphire starring in her own title, although shell need a really strong supporting cast for it. maybe have hal drop by once in a while. mongul, along with warworld, could be the initial antagonist of the series as i dont see any other potential enemies of the star sapphires.


Mongul is in Sinestro can't have him bouncing around, could create new unique villains, say enemies of the zamarons.

----------


## liwanag

> His supporting cast was part of what made Hal unique in the first place.


with all of his space adventures, hals supporting cast (family and friends) and half of his rogues gallery have dropped off the radar. 

carol is now with kyle, sinestro is starring in his own book and its been ages since ive seen the rest.

vendetti seems to have plans with this "darlene" person... and he promises that shes someone we dont expect...

----------


## liwanag

> Mongul is in Sinestro can't have him bouncing around, could create new unique villains, say enemies of the zamarons.


another version of the controllers? if sinestro is willing to share, karu-sil and kryb would be awesome antagonists...

----------


## vartox

> hal should be the coolest uncle ever. i always liked reading about heroes who has a strong supporting cast, and that cast could be hal's family, tom, jillian and others.
> 
> now as to airwave, im curious how he became airwave and eventually a black lantern and all.


Air Wave was a golden age hero named Larry Jordan, I gues somebody (O'Neil?) dug him up and decided to make him related to Hal. Air Wave II was named Hal too, he got his costume/powers from his dad and met Hal: 




I wish Hal's family (and Tom) showed up more, and I wish Jillian hadn't just randomly vanished after a while. If there's one thing I like from Venditti's run I'm glad that he's showed Hal's family a couple times.

----------


## Sirzechs

> another version of the controllers? if sinestro is willing to share, karu-sil and kryb would be awesome antagonists...


Yes I could see that happening, even the Spider Guild but I think all of them died can't remember and Carol had some run ins with the Psions while travelling with Kyle.

----------


## vartox



----------


## themiddle

this is awesome

----------


## Güicho

> vendetti seems to have plans with this "darlene" person... and he promises that shes someone we dont expect...


I would have liked to have seen Jordan teamed up with Celia Forrestal [Skyrocket] some more.

 Particularly now,  since he's somewhat using a supposed kind of "tech" powered version of GL, paralleling her MO a bit. They could make a nice duo.

As far as partner/love interest with Jordan, if this Darlene character  is not an alien, it would be nice to see Jordan (ie the writers)  at least mix it up a bit with another ethnicity/race for a change. Especially if they want to develop a *new* ongoing character.
How embarrassing is it that these creators still default to one race.
Also please make her interesting enough to be potentially spun off into her own. She doesn't have to be, supporting characters are great, but even better when you feel like you'd read them in their own story.

----------


## nightrider

I know there used to be a green lantern forum, do u guys think that if they own it up again, will there be a good traffic there?

----------


## nightrider

> I would have liked to have seen Jordan teamed up with Celia Forrestal [Skyrocket] some more.
> 
>  Particularly now,  since he's somewhat using a supposed kind of "tech" powered version of GL, paralleling her MO a bit. They could make a nice duo.
> 
> As far as partner/love interest with Jordan, if this Darlene character  is not an alien, it would be nice to see Jordan (ie the writers)  at least mix it up a bit with another ethnicity/race for a change. Especially if they want to develop a *new* ongoing character.
> How embarrassing is it that these creators still default to one race.
> Also please make her interesting enough to be potentially spun off into her own. She doesn't have to be, supporting characters are great, but even better when you feel like you'd read them in their own story.


I honestly think I'm ready for a new love interest.

----------


## SJNeal

> I know there used to be a green lantern forum, do u guys think that if they own it up again, will there be a good traffic there?


There would be plenty of traffic, at first.   

Then it will probably degrade into a handful of Hal vs. John threads that only the same dozen or so posters keep alive...

----------


## themiddle

> There would be plenty of traffic, at first.   
> 
> Then it will probably degrade into a handful of Hal vs. John threads that only the same dozen or so posters keep alive...


does anybody remember the old dc message boards? i seem to remember that there was a number of hal vs kyle threads then. good times.

----------


## liwanag

> Yes I could see that happening, even the Spider Guild but I think all of them died can't remember and Carol had some run ins with the Psions while travelling with Kyle.


i completely forgot about them. and then theres the psions, the khunds, the dominators, make them relevant again. maybe a star sapphire can work...

----------


## liwanag

> I would have liked to have seen Jordan teamed up with Celia Forrestal [Skyrocket] some more.
> 
>  Particularly now,  since he's somewhat using a supposed kind of "tech" powered version of GL, paralleling her MO a bit. They could make a nice duo.
> 
> As far as partner/love interest with Jordan, if this Darlene character  is not an alien, it would be nice to see Jordan (ie the writers)  at least mix it up a bit with another ethnicity/race for a change. Especially if they want to develop a *new* ongoing character.
> How embarrassing is it that these creators still default to one race.
> Also please make her interesting enough to be potentially spun off into her own. She doesn't have to be, supporting characters are great, but even better when you feel like you'd read them in their own story.


i have a feeling that she wont be an earthling at all.... lol.

maybe shes an a.i. that lives inside kronas gauntlet... nah, that couldnt be right.. why name her darlene then. 

and speaking of a.i., anybody here misses aya?

----------


## Frontier

I'm honestly still awaiting the moment in the comics that both Aya and Razer make the jump to the official continuity. I know Aya showed up in the Smallville comics, but I think it would be awesome to see them incorporated in any of the current Lantern books  :Smile: .

----------


## blaster86

> i have a feeling that she wont be an earthling at all.... lol.
> 
> maybe shes an a.i. that lives inside kronas gauntlet... nah, that couldnt be right.. why name her darlene then. 
> 
> and *speaking of a.i., anybody here misses aya?*


I do I miss her and razer

----------


## liwanag

> I'm honestly still awaiting the moment in the comics that both Aya and Razer make the jump to the official continuity. I know Aya showed up in the Smallville comics, but I think it would be awesome to see them incorporated in any of the current Lantern books .


that would be really cool if they did. 

felicity did, why cant they?  :Smile:

----------


## themiddle

love the look on sinestro's face

----------


## liwanag

> I'm honestly still awaiting the moment in the comics that both Aya and Razer make the jump to the official continuity. I know Aya showed up in the Smallville comics, but I think it would be awesome to see them incorporated in any of the current Lantern books .


it would be cool if the interceptor had a cameo appearance next to the enterprise in the dc/idw cross over

----------


## liwanag

the preview for convergence green lantern parallax is up.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...dc-comics-2015

its been a long time since ive seen ron wagner... g.i. joe was the last time i think. so thats cool..

the preview shows a depressed/remorseful hal in a self imposed imprisonment. reading it amusingly reminded me of gravedigger hal jordan. an elseworld post apocalyptic story.







it would have been cool to see more of him, except that most of the league got killed in that 2 part series.

----------


## vartox

Feeling kind of anxious about GL/Parallax mini. That's a nice cover, though...

I liked the story Gravedigger Hal was from, that was a neat take on him.

----------


## SJNeal

> the preview for convergence green lantern parallax is up.
> 
> http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...dc-comics-2015
> 
> its been a long time since ive seen ron wagner... g.i. joe was the last time i think. so thats cool..
> 
> the preview shows a depressed/remorseful hal in a self imposed imprisonment. reading it amusingly reminded me of gravedigger hal jordan. an elseworld post apocalyptic story.
> 
> 
> ...


That was hands-down the best story to come out of those Elseworlds annuals.

----------


## mrumsey

> That was hands-down the best story to come out of those Elseworlds annuals.


I think it was also a much more "on character" response from Hal on the destruction of Coast City than Emerald Twilight.

----------


## Sirzechs

I asked Vendetti about Aya he said no but Hal's getting a spaceship.

----------


## liwanag

hmmm... need to watch izombie to see if he will work...

http://comicbook.com/2015/04/14/izom...should-play-g/

----------


## GrandKaiser

Looks like Guy honestly.

----------


## vartox

> I asked Vendetti about Aya he said no but Hal's getting a spaceship.


Neat. Wonder why/how exactly.

----------


## liwanag

> I asked Vendetti about Aya he said no but Hal's getting a spaceship.


too bad, im still hoping aya and razer would someday jump into regular dc continuity.


why would hal be getting spaceship if hes going to stay on eart... groan... just when i was hoping for more earth adventures, more fleshing out of earth based villains, camaraderie with the league.... loks like hal is bound for space again....

----------


## Güicho

> Feeling kind of anxious about GL/Parallax mini. That's a nice cover, though...


I looked at the preview, and no surprise, Hal Jordan written completely out of character, by creators who don't get how a character or personality  like that - fearless, honest, free will - functions. 
They are so removed  or  threatened by it, what the ring recognized in Jordan, to grapple with the character,  they have to write him as  the exact opposite of what he  is. 
[Checks title of the mini and moment in history it celebrates] Yep, that would be the P.I.S. reinvention of Jordan as the character  that gave way to Parallax.

----------


## vartox

> I looked at the preview, and no surprise, Hal Jordan written completely out of character, by creators who don't get how a character or personality  like that - fearless, honest, free will - functions. 
> They are so removed  or  threatened by it, what the ring recognized in Jordan, to grapple with the character,  they have to write him as  the exact opposite of what he  is. 
> [Checks title of the mini and moment in history it celebrates] Yep, that would be the P.I.S. reinvention of Jordan as the character  that gave way to Parallax.


I think his personality gives a lot of people trouble.  They mistake confidence for straight up arrogance, brashness for stupidity, stuff like that. 

The GL/Parallax mini wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I wasn't a big fan.

----------


## themiddle

> I think his personality gives a lot of people trouble.  They mistake confidence for straight up arrogance, brashness for stupidity, stuff like that. 
> 
> The GL/Parallax mini wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I wasn't a big fan.


good observation. hopefully future writers can get hal's character correctly.

as much as i disagree with the idea of parallax hal, i have to admit that he has one of the sweetest costumes ever.

----------


## silly

> That was hands-down the best story to come out of those Elseworlds annuals.


it was. i wish there was a lot more survivors though.

it would have been cool if that elseworlds story was visited again, to see what happened to superboy ang green lantern.

gravedigger hal and superman kon would have been perfect for convergence.

----------


## nightrider

> hmmm... need to watch izombie to see if he will work...
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/04/14/izom...should-play-g/


100% agreed. 





> Looks like Guy honestly.


In what world does he look like guy? he looks pretty much like hal/kyle to me.

----------


## themiddle

nice

----------


## liwanag

> I think his personality gives a lot of people trouble.  They mistake confidence for straight up arrogance, brashness for stupidity, stuff like that. 
> 
> The GL/Parallax mini wasn't as bad as I was expecting but I wasn't a big fan.


instead of arrogance, i would rather explain hal's bravado and confidence came from his keen ability to assess threats and confrontations, his understanding of his and his rings capabilities, and his acceptance of his responsibility to protect his space sector in spite of its vastness. sometimes i feel writes just get lazy and default to stereotypical hollywood perceptions of protagonists.

----------


## liwanag

> 100% agreed. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what world does he look like guy? he looks pretty much like hal/kyle to me.


the abs could probably be hal's..

----------


## liwanag

and here i was hoping that july will be a green lantern themed variant cover month. sigh...

----------


## vartox

> and here i was hoping that july will be a green lantern themed variant cover month. sigh...


I'd been hoping for that too! I guess they don't have to do GL variants in July, they could do them any time this year and it would still count...

At least the GL variant is pretty cute.

----------


## liwanag

> I'd been hoping for that too! I guess they don't have to do GL variants in July, they could do them any time this year and it would still count...
> 
> At least the GL variant is pretty cute.



july seemed to be the logical month to do so.... i think other characters will be celebrating their 75th anniversary in other months... sigh....

----------


## vartox

> july seemed to be the logical month to do so.... i think other characters will be celebrating their 75th anniversary in other months... sigh....


It should have been in July, yeah, but I won't complain if they do it later this year. As long as they do it at all I'll be happy. The Joker ones were done in June rather than April, so I have hope they'll do a GL month yet.

----------


## themiddle

> I'd been hoping for that too! I guess they don't have to do GL variants in July, they could do them any time this year and it would still count...
> 
> At least the GL variant is pretty cute.


teen titans as honorary lanterns. cute.

----------


## liwanag

oh was it? didnt knew that. 

a lot of dc characters seem to be having their 75th anniversary this year. and since gl is a major franchise for dc, hope there will be a "celebration" for it. a variant themed cover would be cool.

----------


## GrandKaiser

> In what world does he look like guy? he looks pretty much like hal/kyle to me.


Are you saying I have bad eyesight?

----------


## LP22

Big love for Hal my favorite GL :Big Grin:

----------


## nightrider

> Are you saying I have bad eyesight?


Haha, I'm just saying you dont translate pictures to real life well. Maybe thats blue and black to you but white and gold to me.

----------


## liwanag

> Big love for Hal my favorite GL


glad to have you on board.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LP22

> glad to have you on board.



thank you.

----------


## mrumsey

Looks like DC has a 75th anniversary logo for GL

GL75-Logo.jpg

----------


## vartox

> Looks like DC has a 75th anniversary logo for GL
> 
> GL75-Logo.jpg


Sweet! Looks kinda... retro? but I like it. Now they just need stuff to put it on.

----------


## GrandKaiser

I hope we get another GL animated film to celebrate 75 years...

----------


## mrumsey

So far they've put it on the GL bio page on DC Comics site and there's a celebratory anthology book coming in October - http://www.blogofoa.com/2015/04/dc-c...-of-green.html

----------


## LP22

I think for the sake of Celebrating the Green lantern 75's Birthday they sould put alan in the logo Since He is the original Green lantern.

----------


## vartox

> I think for the sake of Celebrating the Green lantern 75's Birthday they sould put alan in the logo Since He is the original Green lantern.


It is a shame that Alan and Jay are getting mostly ignored when it's THEIR 75th anniversaries, but I guess I understand why DC would promote the most popular versions of Flash and GL instead.

----------


## LP22

> It is a shame that Alan and Jay are getting mostly ignored when it's THEIR 75th anniversaries, but I guess I understand why DC would promote the most popular versions of Flash and GL instead.



I know,Really miss the days when Jay and Alan used to kick ass In JSA.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> So far they've put it on the GL bio page on DC Comics site and there's a celebratory anthology book coming in October - http://www.blogofoa.com/2015/04/dc-c...-of-green.html


Well, that's something.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

More than they gave Dick on his anniversary, I suppose.

What do you think will be on the anthology? Kane and Johns are mentioned in the Amazon page, I'd expect Englehart, O'Neil, Jones, Moore, maybe a couple Marz issues and some GA Alan stuff...  Actually what are the chances DC will collect some issues of the Wolfman run?

----------


## vartox

> Well, that's something.  
> 
> More than they gave Dick on his anniversary, I suppose.
> 
> What do you think will be on the anthology? Kane and Johns are mentioned in the Amazon page, I'd expect Englehart, O'Neil, Jones, Moore, maybe a couple Marz issues and some GA Alan stuff...  Actually what are the chances DC will collect some issues of the Wolfman run?


I really wish they'd collect Wolfman's stuff in a trade or two. That run deserves to be more well known.

----------


## Güicho

> Looks like DC has a 75th anniversary logo for GL
> 
> GL75-Logo.jpg


Did an alternate version. Also if you flip it 180 it oddly makes a GL. 


 I love Hal but I agree with those saying they should really do one with Alan Scott too? 
They did the same with Jay.

----------


## liwanag

the solicits for green lantern 42 are up






> GREEN LANTERN #42
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> TEEN TITANS GO! Variant cover by JORGE CORONA
> On sale JULY 1 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
> Renegade Green Lantern Hal Jordan’s investigation into the disappearance of the Green Lantern Corps will have to wait – he has bigger problems on his hands. Inexplicably, entire worlds are being turned to stone. But before Hal can discover the cause, he’ll have to face a criminal gang that’s pursuing him across the universe!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Space-Medusa strikes again?

So that's I guess the closest thing we have to a full look of Hal's new costume. Looks like the backpack is gone but it's hard to tell.

----------


## vartox

> Space-Medusa strikes again?
> 
> So that's I guess the closest thing we have to a full look of Hal's new costume. Looks like the backpack is gone but it's hard to tell.


I think the backpack is just under his raincoat. I wanted a full look at the whole thing too... Maybe next week's Convergence variant will have a better look? There's a Hal sketch cover by Tan listed, it should be his new outfit. 

Hal's on the cover for quite a few things this month!


Justice League #42


JLA #2


Section Eight #2

----------


## vartox

There was a solicit for the 75th anniversary HC too:




> GREEN LANTERN: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC
> Written by JOHN BROOME, DENNIS O’NEIL, GEOFF JOHNS and others
> Art by MARTIN NODELL, GIL KANE, NEAL ADAMS and others
> Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
> On sale SEPTEMBER 30 • 400 pg, FC, $39.99 US
> The heroic career of Green Lantern is celebrated in a new, 75th anniversary hardcover! Don’t miss these tales that introduced the Golden Age GL, Alan Scott, as well as Hal Jordan and the entire legacy of the Green Lantern Corps!

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Has anyone seen anything with more info?  I'd love to buy this book out of support for the character, but I have a feeling it's going to be more reprints of the usual suspects...

----------


## vartox

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> Has anyone seen anything with more info?  I'd love to buy this book out of support for the character, but I have a feeling it's going to be more reprints of the usual suspects...


Haven't seen more details, but it looks like it's going to be mostly Hal stuff (some GL/GA, some Silver Age, some Johns), a little bit Golden Age Alan Scott stuff, and maybe a few issues acknowledging the GLC and the other human lanterns.

So... yeah, the usual suspects, plus Alan Scott.

----------


## LP22

> I think the backpack is just under his raincoat. I wanted a full look at the whole thing too... Maybe next week's Convergence variant will have a better look? There's a Hal sketch cover by Tan listed, it should be his new outfit. 
> 
> Hal's on the cover for quite a few things this month!



Like the Nba in the 1990s you can never get Enough Jordan!

----------


## Frontier

> the solicits for green lantern 42 are up


I guess that's Hal's ship? Or will be? 

Looks like his new costume is a green longcoat, that might hide the backpack, with possibly some more details on his shirt maybe?

----------


## liwanag

> I guess that's Hal's ship? Or will be? 
> 
> Looks like his new costume is a green longcoat, that might hide the backpack, with possibly some more details on his shirt maybe?


im still not too crazy with the idea that he might have a backpack underneath his trench coat. and is he wearing loose pants?

----------


## vartox

> I guess that's Hal's ship? Or will be? 
> 
> Looks like his new costume is a green longcoat, that might hide the backpack, with possibly some more details on his shirt maybe?


Oh wow, I didn't even notice the ship. That looks more like a regular real life space shuttle, I was expecting something more sci-fi looking. Could be cool, I guess.

We'd already seen the coat on the cover for 41, was hoping for a better look here. Looks like his hair might be a little longer too.

----------


## liwanag

> I think the backpack is just under his raincoat. I wanted a full look at the whole thing too... Maybe next week's Convergence variant will have a better look? There's a Hal sketch cover by Tan listed, it should be his new outfit. 
> 
> Hal's on the cover for quite a few things this month!
> 
> 
> Justice League #42
> 
> 
> JLA #2
> ...


Of all the titles to guest star in, I never thought of Section 8... I assume this title will take a comedic approach to storytelling? Might worth checking out.

----------


## vartox

> Of all the titles to guest star in, I never thought of Section 8... I assume this title will take a comedic approach to storytelling? Might worth checking out.


I think Section Eight will be great (loved Hitman) and Hal guest starring should be fun, but I'm slightly wary too. Ennis is not terribly fond of Green Lanterns as I recall...

----------


## silly

nice article

http://retcon-punch.com/2013/05/24/green-lantern-20/






> But Volthoom identifies — as Johns did early on — that the formative moment of Jordan’s life was losing his father, and that’s the one fear he has to fight his entire life to overcome. It’s simple and elemental, and in the end, Volthoom’s best hope to take Hal down was the memory of that poor kid that just wanted his daddy back. No matter what enormous science fiction horror the Green Lantern has overcome, the anchor has always been compelling human. That’s why we bothered to come back for 100+ issues worth of his adventures in the first place.

----------


## liwanag

really nice cover for the star trek green lantern cross over

----------


## LP22

Wow.

FinShaggy (73).jpg

----------


## liwanag

> really nice cover for the star trek green lantern cross over


Ikr.

I cant wait for this. It looks like the other corps will be a part of the cross over too. This should have been done years ago.

----------


## vartox

> really nice cover for the star trek green lantern cross over


That's an awesome cover. I don't know much about Star Trek but I'm looking forward to the crossover.

----------


## Dataweaver

> I cant wait for this. It looks like the other corps will be a part of the cross over too. This should have been done years ago.


It's called "the Spectrum War"; _of course_ the other Corps are involved.

----------


## silly

> That's an awesome cover. I don't know much about Star Trek but I'm looking forward to the crossover.


it would be funny to see how captain kirk and how crew would react to lanterns flying unaided in outer space.

the cross over sounds promising.

----------


## silly

> I think the backpack is just under his raincoat. I wanted a full look at the whole thing too... Maybe next week's Convergence variant will have a better look? There's a Hal sketch cover by Tan listed, it should be his new outfit. 
> 
> Hal's on the cover for quite a few things this month!
> 
> 
> Justice League #42
> 
> 
> JLA #2
> ...


hmmm, just noticed that all these covers feature hal's nu 52 costume.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Section Eight will be great (loved Hitman) and Hal guest starring should be fun, but I'm slightly wary too. Ennis is not terribly fond of Green Lanterns as I recall...


not really familiar with whats the deal with ennis and green lanterns... i guess section 8 are hitman's pals with weird code names?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

I'm a sap for watercolours.

----------


## vartox

That looks great! I love watercolors too.

Coast City was on the Flash again this week but this time they actually had a set. I feel like that's a pretty good sign for seeing Hal on the show some time, maybe next season?

----------


## liwanag

> That looks great! I love watercolors too.
> 
> Coast City was on the Flash again this week but this time they actually had a set. I feel like that's a pretty good sign for seeing Hal on the show some time, maybe next season?


it would really be awesome if cw is considering green lantern to show up in the flash. i wish they could build up on barry and hal's friendship. i wonder if the budget for a tv series could handle green lantern's cgi constructs. they did some awesome cgi effects already for the atom and firestorm.

----------


## liwanag

lol

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> lol


Logan's fucked. 




> it would really be awesome if cw is considering green lantern to show up in the flash. i wish they could build up on barry and hal's friendship. i wonder if the budget for a tv series could handle green lantern's cgi constructs. they did some awesome cgi effects already for the atom and firestorm.


I'd rather Hal appear in Flash than Arrow, so that would be nice.

----------


## Güicho

> lol



Lol!
From- http://doubleleaf.deviantart.com/art...rine-352898163

----------


## nightrider

> hmmm, just noticed that all these covers feature hal's nu 52 costume.


His post new 52 outfit is literally just for the arc.

----------


## themiddle

> lol


gl traps wolverine in a bubble, then squeezes.

----------


## themiddle

oh great, what "horrible sacrifice" does dc plan on this time.



http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/04/...fcbd-spoilers/

while batgod gets to become a "new god"??

----------


## LP22

> oh great, what "horrible sacrifice" does dc plan on this time.


I'm Guessing Hal is back to his killing ways(Green lantern Rebirth 2 for 2025 conformed!!!)

----------


## vartox

> I'm Guessing Hal is back to his killing ways(Green lantern Rebirth 2 for 2025 conformed!!!)


Technically I don't think he ever LEFT his killing ways. He killed as the Spectre and then later the GLC lifted the killing restriction...



As for those JL spoilers, I'm not too worried. I doubt he'll be killed himself and if he kills a Parademon or somebody from Apokolips or something only Batman will be mad.

----------


## LP22

> As for those JL spoilers, I'm not too worried. I doubt he'll be killed himself and if he kills a Parademon or somebody from Apokolips or something only Batman will be mad.


well considering his upcoming series i doubt they will kill hal as well.The worst situation I can think of is that they will  Replace him with john stewart.

----------


## liwanag

> Logan's fucked. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather Hal appear in Flash than Arrow, so that would be nice.


Hal seem best suited for the Flash. The Srrow is too grounded and serious. Although I still woul be be happy if CW portrayed Hal and Ollie's friendship.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> lol


Hal could beat Logan the same way he did the General........create a construct of Sabre-tooth....and bash Logan with a jeep.

Since I'm not a fan of the runt, I would enjoy that.




http://goodcomics.comicbookresources...the-general/2/

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hal seem best suited for the Flash. The Srrow is too grounded and serious. Although I still woul be be happy if CW portrayed Hal and Ollie's friendship.


It'd be nice but I've always preferred the Hal/Barry friendship. It traditionally gives you far-out superheroics, rather than ...social issues or discussing stuff that's up with their families/other superheroes.

----------


## themiddle

> Hal could beat Logan the same way he did the General........create a construct of Sabre-tooth....and bash Logan with a jeep.
> 
> Since I'm not a fan of the runt, I would enjoy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://goodcomics.comicbookresources...the-general/2/


i read the article. cool exposition on how the power ring used to be really powerful. now its just something that shoots lasers and make bubble shields.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i read the article. cool exposition on how the power ring used to be really powerful. now its just something that shoots lasers and make bubble shields.


I am cool with the lasers & shields for now, especially to save costs for outside comics media adaptations.

I am not quite sure the special effects technology has caught up to Green Lantern yet.

For now, let the character shine over the ring.

----------


## themiddle

aww cute.

----------


## vartox

The Convergence #4 preview had this variant cover attached...



I... I'm not sure what to make of that. And I guess we know who Darlene is!

----------


## blaster86

I like the hair the rest I need to see more of

----------


## silly

> The Convergence #4 preview had this variant cover attached...
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm not sure what to make of that. And I guess we know who Darlene is!


goodness. this looks like a big deviation form hal's green lantern look. the hair somehow makes me think he's hiding a receding hair line. the suit seems generic as they come. 

and it looks like darlene is the a.i. of hal's spaceship. i sure hope this is just temporary.

----------


## SmokeMonster

> i sure hope this is just temporary.


Nope. It's going to like this forever  :Wink: 

Anyways, I think it's cool, especially just to see a different take on a GL. Feels like there's some Skywalker/Solo influence going on. 

On a side note, I also like the idea of GL's having their own ship.

----------


## LP22

DAMN! Hal Looks like a Jedi :Cool:

----------


## Robotman

> The Convergence #4 preview had this variant cover attached...
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm not sure what to make of that. And I guess we know who Darlene is!


Wow they're really trying to make him the rogue space pilot character. I'm actaully kind of liking it. I may jump on to this book to see how it turns out.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Long hair look doesn't suit Hal at all.

----------


## LP22

> Long hair look doesn't suit Hal at all.


dont know about you but that's sexy :EEK!: 

Oogah.jpg

----------


## themiddle

> The Convergence #4 preview had this variant cover attached...
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm not sure what to make of that. And I guess we know who Darlene is!


so instead of being a green lantern, they're making hal into hooded gray gauntlet.

----------


## vartox

> Long hair look doesn't suit Hal at all.


Yeah I think the hair is my least favorite part. The look is kind of growing on me otherwise though. 

At least they slimmed the backpack down a little and put the coat over it..

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Nope. It's going to like this forever 
> 
> Anyways, I think it's cool, especially just to see a different take on a GL. Feels like there's some Skywalker/Solo influence going on. 
> 
> On a side note, I also like the idea of GL's having their own ship.


I wonder if the ship is a wink to Abin?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> dont know about you but that's sexy
> 
> Oogah.jpg


Wolverine don't want none of that.

----------


## LP22

I just read an interview with with geoff johns on comicosity about the darkside war looks like hal will have a big part,I Just hope he stays after the story ends.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah I think the hair is my least favorite part. The look is kind of growing on me otherwise though. 
> 
> At least they slimmed the backpack down a little and put the coat over it..


Yeah, the hood and long robe thing does look kinda renegade Jedi but the hair is just no.

----------


## liwanag

> I wonder if the ship is a wink to Abin?


too bad, the ship could have been called aya instead.

----------


## SJNeal

> dont know about you but that's sexy
> 
> Oogah.jpg


I loved "Gorilla Warfare"!!!   :Smile:

----------


## vartox

Fabok posted a JL teaser pic on twitter:

----------


## LP22

> Fabok posted a JL teaser pic on twitter:


Damn! Fabok knows how to draw hal!

----------


## liwanag

> Fabok posted a JL teaser pic on twitter:


i still prefer this look over the renegade hal jordan design.

----------


## liwanag

another thing to be excited about

----------


## themiddle

what time is it?

----------


## vartox

A couple panels from GL #41:



Gosh, just look at those flowing locks!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I'd  get the feeling I'd like them more if the art was nicer. Man I still want to see Rocafort drawing Hal's solo.

----------


## liwanag

> A couple panels from GL #41:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, just look at those flowing locks!


im really trying my best to like the first panel.

and whats up with the other three? what am i even looking at?

----------


## vartox

> I'd  get the feeling I'd like them more if the art was nicer. Man I still want to see Rocafort drawing Hal's solo.


Yeah I'm not a huge fan of Tan's take on Hal. Rocafort drawing GL would be awesome, the way he draws Bunker's brick constructs in TT looks cool and I assume that would translate to GL constructs really well.

----------


## vartox

> im really trying my best to like the first panel.
> 
> and whats up with the other three? what am i even looking at?


Looks like three random aliens? I think they're just tiny crops, not full panels.

----------


## liwanag

love this.

----------


## LP22

It was announced there will be a new Robot Chicken DC Comics Special,I can not wait for our boy Hal to kick ass.

GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-29-VAR-ED-GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-29-VA.jpg

----------


## vartox

> It was announced there will be a new Robot Chicken DC Comics Special,I can not wait for our boy Hal to kick ass.
> 
> GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-29-VAR-ED-GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-29-VA.jpg


Voiced by Fillion again, even! Their DC specials are pretty funny, I'm glad they're doing another one.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Always a sucker for scenes of the Oath.



Also, someone reminded me this existed earlier.



I was never reading comics at the time, what were people's reactions to dual-wielding Hal? Hated it, liked it but thought it was best temporary, or confused that since a blue ring boosts GL ring powers why he never just kept both?

----------


## liwanag

That part was not always clear to me. someone pointed out that wearing more than one power ring doesn't really boost a lantern's power since the ring runs on will. The blue ring probably runs on a different principle.

And I wonder how Krona's gauntlet is more powerful than standsrd issue power ring.

----------


## Frontier

I think  I was still getting into the Johns run through trades by the time Hal started dual-wielding rings (for as long as it lasted). I thought it was interesting, and tied into another aspect of Hal aside from his willpower and maybe something he needs more of in hope even if it wouldn't last, and I could buy Ganthet wanting him to be the leader of the Blue Lanterns. It did also help him beat Atrocitus, if I'm remembering correctly. 

I miss seeing him and Ganthet interacting  :Frown: .

----------


## vartox

> I was never reading comics at the time, what were people's reactions to dual-wielding Hal? Hated it, liked it but thought it was best temporary, or confused that since a blue ring boosts GL ring powers why he never just kept both?


I wasn't reading comics then either but it would have been neat to see him learn to actually use the blue ring together with the green.

I get that he went through several of the colors briefly to introduce them (and make new toys based on them) but I think it would have been fun if he kept a different color for an extended period of time. I guess he kind of did that when he wore Sinestro's ring in War of the GLs, but still...

----------


## themiddle

> love this.


this is some nice artwork. i don't know how effective it is at hiding identities, but i like the eyes visible under the domino mask, not just white.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That part was not always clear to me. someone pointed out that wearing more than one power ring doesn't really boost a lantern's power since the ring runs on will. The blue ring probably runs on a different principle.


Blue Rings boost the power of Green Lantern rings within proximity. Also, power rings only give you a method of utilising your willpower but they are seemingly limited as to just how much power can be pumped into them- Hal and Sinestro have both broken rings before, I think. 




> And I wonder how Krona's gauntlet is more powerful than standsrd issue power ring.


Guy said it was like wearing at least a few.

----------


## liwanag

> love this.


this cool piece was done by carlpearce, and he had this to say about hal:




> Hal Jordan. The Green Lantern.
> 
> I know nothing about this character other than what I've read in Darwyn Cooke's brilliant New Frontier.
> 
> I like the idea of Hal wanting nothing more than to be able to fly and being granted that ability. To soar through the beautiful blue sky, above the clouds and with the birds, wind in his hair...
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> That's what I wanted to get across with this. That sense of intimate wonder and the pure contention of indulging in a 'super power'.


i think another important aspect of hal other than witnessing the death of his dad, is his desire to fly. the desire to escape the bonds of gravity, the feeling of freedom and all that. in spite of the tragedy that befell hid dad, hal still, would want to fly.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> this cool piece was done by carlpearce, and he had this to say about hal:
> 
> 
> 
> i think another important aspect of hal other than witnessing the death of his dad, is his desire to fly. the desire to escape the bonds of gravity, the feeling of freedom and all that. in spite of the tragedy that befell hid dad, hal still, would want to fly.


Yep, it's this kinda stuff that makes New Frontier the first thing I recommend when giving someone Hal stories.

----------


## vartox

> this cool piece was done by carlpearce, and he had this to say about hal:
> 
> 
> 
> i think another important aspect of hal other than witnessing the death of his dad, is his desire to fly. the desire to escape the bonds of gravity, the feeling of freedom and all that. in spite of the tragedy that befell hid dad, hal still, would want to fly.


His summary is really nice. I love that spread in New Frontier of Hal flying with the ring and you can just see pure joy on his face.




> Yep, it's this kinda stuff that makes New Frontier the first thing I recommend when giving someone Hal stories.


Seconded, New Frontier is great overall and it's more of an ensemble cast, but Hal (and J'onn) feel like the focus points. I wish Cooke would get to write Hal again.

----------


## vartox

And here's another Green Lantern/Star Trek cover, by Jae Lee:

----------


## liwanag

funniest video i saw today. nathan fillion is awesome as green lantern




i was initially confused on why in the world he was taking his shoes off.... lol...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> And here's another Green Lantern/Star Trek cover, by Jae Lee:


Holy f*ck that is gorgeous.

----------


## themiddle

> And here's another Green Lantern/Star Trek cover, by Jae Lee:


i don't think i've ever seen jae lee draw green lantern before. he draws a mean hal. i love the domino mask and all.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i don't think i've ever seen jae lee draw green lantern before. he draws a mean hal. i love the domino mask and all.


Yep, it's one hell of a way to draw his first piece of Hal.

----------


## vartox

Yeah, I love Jae Lee's art and that is no exception. I hope it's not the last time he draws Hal either.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah, I love Jae Lee's art and that is no exception. I hope it's not the last time he draws Hal either.


I wonder how much it must cost to commission something from him. At least $1000 I'd imagine...

----------


## liwanag

> Yep, it's one hell of a way to draw his first piece of Hal.


It would be cool if Jae Lee guest pencilled an arc or two of Green Lantern. I would even settle for  cover arts for a few issues.

----------


## Slowpoke Rodriguez

Hal is my favorite hero, This is my favorite green lantern moment.  At the end of the first lantern arc. Gave me the the feels.

----------


## liwanag

^^^ thats cool, its nice to meet a fellow fan in these boards. :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Hal is my favorite hero, This is my favorite green lantern moment.  At the end of the first lantern arc. Gave me the the feels.


man, geoff really elevated sinestro's status in the latter part of his run...

----------


## silly

> funniest video i saw today. nathan fillion is awesome as green lantern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was initially confused on why in the world he was taking his shoes off.... lol...


i laughed out loud with this video. Nathan Filion is awesome.

Tim: Oh no, Kryptonite.

Nathan: Noooo!

----------


## themiddle

> i laughed out loud with this video. Nathan Filion is awesome.
> 
> Tim: Oh no, Kryptonite.
> 
> Nathan: Noooo!


really love nathan fillion. ten years ago, he would have been the perfect green lantern.

----------


## themiddle

after a really tiring day of super heroics.

----------


## vartox

> after a really tiring day of super heroics.


That's fantastic! I miss those two together so much.

----------


## themiddle

hal and ollie's friendship has been on the back burner ever since  nu 52. much of their history together has been erased. i wonder what their deal will be post convergence.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Tony Stark

> That's fantastic! I miss those two together so much.


Same here. That is why friendship that I will always miss. It was very important for both characters.

----------


## themiddle

not really feeling much confidence in green lantern's new costume

----------


## liwanag

> not really feeling much confidence in green lantern's new costume


The grey areas seem a bit... uhmm... boring?

Not sure how popular this costume will be during cosplays conventions....

----------


## vartox

> not really feeling much confidence in green lantern's new costume


I kinda like the coat and the body suit, but the long hair...

----------


## silly

> really love nathan fillion. ten years ago, he would have been the perfect green lantern.


nathan fillion is awesome. he definitely has the swagger. too bad he's a bit paunchy now.

----------


## LP22

I think Hal's new look can grow on me but it will take time...(aaa who am I Kidding He looks awesome).

----------


## vartox

There's fanart of it already...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

IIRC, Gerard Jones  would have given Hal a somewhat similar status quo change had the Emerald Twilight story not been used.

----------


## liwanag

> IIRC, Gerard Jones  would have given Hal a somewhat similar status quo change had the Emerald Twilight story not been used.


I wonder how thst would have fared.

As much as I didn't enjoy seeing Hal as the big bad in Zero Hour, would we have Green Lantern Rebirth without Emerald Twilight. Would Geoff have been assigned to Green Lantern? Would he have done so much world building without ET?

----------


## Frontier

> I wonder how thst would have fared.
> 
> As much as I didn't enjoy seeing Hal as the big bad in Zero Hour, would we have Green Lantern Rebirth without Emerald Twilight. Would Geoff have been assigned to Green Lantern? Would he have done so much world building without ET?


If he was a fan of Hal and the mythos before ET, and I believe he's said he had his entire plan for the series and his world-building before he had even gotten on the book, then I don't think it would've been that different aside from not having to be as extensive in trying to re-establish and redeem Hal.

----------


## SJNeal

> IIRC, Gerard Jones  would have given Hal a somewhat similar status quo change had the Emerald Twilight story not been used.


There are extensive notes on Jones original "Emerald Twilight" plans floating around online, and while there are story beats similar to what Marz ultimately did, it wasn't nearly as drastic.  

I'll go searching and post a link if no one beats me to it.

----------


## SJNeal

> There are extensive notes on Jones original "Emerald Twilight" plans floating around online, and while there are story beats similar to what Marz ultimately did, it wasn't nearly as drastic.
> 
> I'll go searching and post a link if no one beats me to it.


Well that was easy.   :Smile: 

There's some good info here http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php"]http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php

And here http://http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl-et.php

I'd have taken this over what we got any day, and would love to see DC actually publish this at some point.  Maybe in honor of "Emerald Twilight"'s 25th anniversary...  :Cool:

----------


## SJNeal

And here's a fascinating, in-depth interview that covers a lot more ground than just Jones's GL run 

http://www.fanzing.com/mag/fanzing39/iview.shtml

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well that was easy.  
> 
> There's some good info here http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php"]http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php
> 
> And here http://http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl-et.php
> 
> I'd have taken this over what we got any day, and would love to see DC actually publish this at some point.  Maybe in honor of "Emerald Twilight"'s 25th anniversary...


That would have been a great rollercoaster ride, for sure.

Hal is on his own, and wielding power other than a standard GL ring.

----------


## liwanag

> And here's a fascinating, in-depth interview that covers a lot more ground than just Jones's GL run 
> 
> http://www.fanzing.com/mag/fanzing39/iview.shtml


man, that was really an interesting interview. never knew those stuff...

about this:




> Fanzing: I notice in your proposal that, in the end of #50, Hal quits being Green Lantern to instead become "The Protector". What were your plans beyond #50? Was there going to be a new central character, a la Kyle Rayner, or would the book follow Hal?
> 
> GJ: First, I hasten to say that "The Protector" was a working title! We were going to do better than that! But yeah, there was going to be a new, younger GL, which I'd originally preferred to doing a Hal who was too burdened by the ball and chain of continuity. Hal would have popped in and out, maybe gotten his own miniseries, and then maybe or maybe not have become a GL again. I had various thoughts about the down-the-road story. But issue 51 would have been the introduction of a new GL, a completely new character, who was still in the vaguest development when it all ended.


although really interesting to speculate what might have been if this happened, i feel that emerald twilight may have been for the best for the sole reason that geoff johns and rebirth happened to green lantern. im thinking that without emerald twilight, would there have been an uproar from hal fans and added interest to new gl fans. its so hard to tell...

----------


## themiddle

> Well that was easy.  
> 
> There's some good info here http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php"]http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl48-50.php
> 
> And here http://http://glcorps.dcuguide.com/curtain/gl-et.php
> 
> I'd have taken this over what we got any day, and would love to see DC actually publish this at some point.  Maybe in honor of "Emerald Twilight"'s 25th anniversary...


that's a really cool idea. was gerard jones able to finish his gl 48-50 story arc? it would be a nice if dc printed it, maybe put an elseworld banner over it or what ever. kinda like eric stoltz starring in back to the future.

----------


## SJNeal

> that's a really cool idea. *was gerard jones able to finish his gl 48-50 story arc?* it would be a nice if dc printed it, maybe put an elseworld banner over it or what ever. kinda like eric stoltz starring in back to the future.


From the interview it sounds like he at least had a rough plot through #51 at least; and considering DC had the house ad ready to go, he may have even finished #48.  

Just speculation, of course.

----------


## liwanag

> And here's a fascinating, in-depth interview that covers a lot more ground than just Jones's GL run 
> 
> http://www.fanzing.com/mag/fanzing39/iview.shtml


theres such a lot of stuff thats involved in publishing a comic book. A lot of decisions.. a lot of changes.. im just real glad geoff got hold of green lantern when he did. I hope someone can replicate his run..

----------


## vartox

Jones' original story arc sounds really interesting, and I kinda do wish it had happened instead of Emerald Twilight. Seems like they came REALLY close to sticking with Jones.

But on the other hand, ET did lead to Spectre Hal (which I personally love a lot) and then Rebirth and Johns' Green Lantern. Who knows what we'd have gotten if Parallax had never happened? 

Here's another fanart of his new look.

----------


## themiddle

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/jack-bl...472665812.html




> He also delves into his close brush with playing superhero Hal Jordan, a.k.a. Green Lantern, before the role ultimately went to Ryan Reynolds in a more “serious” take on the story. “There was a really funny script, an awesome script that I wanted to do, by the genius Robert Smigel [Triumph the Insult Comic Dog]… but they didn’t want to pull the trigger. They were making zillions of dollars with all their other superhero movies — they didn’t want to mess with that formula. ”
> 
> Warner Bros. and DC Comics does have a Justice League movie in the works, with Green Lantern yet to be added or cast. But Black isn’t optimistic about getting a second chance: “Yeah, they’re not going to call me.”


i'm still actually worried.

----------


## liwanag

really awesome art



this is for vartox who seem to like spectre hal a lot

----------


## liwanag

... and this

----------


## vartox

> really awesome art
> 
> this is for vartox who seem to like spectre hal a lot


Thank you! I love that picture. And I do love me some Spectre Hal.

----------


## nightrider

> Jones' original story arc sounds really interesting, and I kinda do wish it had happened instead of Emerald Twilight. Seems like they came REALLY close to sticking with Jones.
> 
> But on the other hand, ET did lead to Spectre Hal (which I personally love a lot) and then Rebirth and Johns' Green Lantern. Who knows what we'd have gotten if Parallax had never happened? 
> 
> Here's another fanart of his new look.


This actually looks pretty good. I'm okay with Hal changing costumes, only the most iconic characters go through several costume changes in their career.

----------


## liwanag

My concern with Hal's new look is that it doesn't look iconic or even memorable. But maybe thats just me. Or maybe I need to see it drawn by a different a different artist...

----------


## nightrider

> My concern with Hal's new look is that it doesn't look iconic or even memorable. But maybe thats just me. Or maybe I need to see it drawn by a different a different artist...


Its okay because this is pretty much like a placeholder until they revert it back into silver age updated costume exactly like new 52.

----------


## vartox

> This actually looks pretty good. I'm okay with Hal changing costumes, only the most iconic characters go through several costume changes in their career.


That's true. This is probably the biggest redesign he's ever had, too, he's had changes before but they've always been pretty minor. Probably because his GL costume is so good it's never needed much to keep it updated. 




> My concern with Hal's new look is that it doesn't look iconic or even memorable. But maybe thats just me. Or maybe I need to see it drawn by a different a different artist...


It is a little generic but it's growing on me the more I see it. I think it would look better if there was a logo or something on the chest but I'm not sure what. At least it's not permanent  :Smile:

----------


## LP22

Hal just needs some White face paint and a baseball bat and you got...STING!

Sting_10.jpg




hqdefault.jpg

----------


## silly

> really love nathan fillion. ten years ago, he would have been the perfect green lantern.


nathan fillion is still awesome as voice actor of hal jordan. funny as ever. he's a bit flabby now i think.

chris pine would be cool as hal jordan. or probably another taller actor who has the swagger and acting chops.

----------


## themiddle

really nice piece of art

----------


## liwanag

> That's true. This is probably the biggest redesign he's ever had, too, he's had changes before but they've always been pretty minor. Probably because his GL costume is so good it's never needed much to keep it updated. 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little generic but it's growing on me the more I see it. I think it would look better if there was a logo or something on the chest but I'm not sure what. At least it's not permanent


Hopefully only temporary and wont be for more than a year...

maybe put something in the middle of the chest and loose the pouches...

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle

would definitely pay to see this fight

----------


## silly

> would definitely pay to see this fight


this is going to be the an awesome fight. the mighty mjolnir against oan power ring.

----------


## silly

a test pilot from ferris air disappearing reference from the flash.

i hope cw has plans for green lantern to appear on their network.

----------


## themiddle

geeked out watching the flash episode rogue air.

----------


## Güicho

> a test pilot from ferris air disappearing reference from the flash.
> 
> i hope cw has plans for green lantern to appear on their network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by themiddle
> ...


Besides the repeat Ferris location hints,  this was the first direct reference to the possibility of GL as a *character.*
So Awesome!
 I Started a thread about it yesterday on the TV/Film board too, spread the word if you want to see a GL cameo or even better a spin-off. http://community.comicbookresources....04#post1187704

----------


## vartox

Oh man, that Hal nod on Flash was really exciting. Really hope he shows up in season 2, they've been dropping Ferris Air and Coast City Easter eggs so much and now a specific, direct reference. How cool.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

Other than the fact Hal Jordan does exist in the TV universe, I'm not sure what else we can come away with here. It could mean he we will not be killed off in the comics as it is rumored to be in some circles, but even Barry Allen existed on the TV 25 years ago when his comic-book alter ego was deceased for five years already.

----------


## vartox

> Other than the fact Hal Jordan does exist in the TV universe, I'm not sure what else we can come away with here. It could mean he we will not be killed off in the comics as it is rumored to be in some circles, but even Barry Allen existed on the TV 25 years ago when his comic-book alter ego was deceased for five years already.


There's rumors he's going to die in the comics? I don't buy that for a second. 

I'm just interested in a potential tv appearance because, hey. I'd love some live action Hal, especially with Barry.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> There's rumors he's going to die in the comics? I don't buy that for a second.


I don't either, but it has been thrown out there.

----------


## vartox

> I don't either, but it has been thrown out there.


Sounds more like some people are just wishful thinking, to me... 

Besides, he already had a big major death, he's not due for another one for a long time.  :Smile:

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Sounds more like some people are just wishful thinking, to me... 
> 
> Besides, he already had a big major death, he's not due for another one for a long time.


Again, I agree on all counts. It wouldn't make any sense at this point.

----------


## Frontier

I don't think DC's going to kill him off considering he's still headlining the main GL book. If they wanted Hal gone, completely, they probably would've done it by now. I mean, I know there's been a theory about Venditti being editorially mandated to "character assassinate" Hal, for lack of a better word, in favor of John but I don't think it's been *that* bad. 

Granted, he's not even really a Green Lantern anymore now that he's gone renegade but at least he still has his book. Guy's been depowered and Kyle's "dead," which just leave Hal, John, and Sinestro leading the GL books. So I think DC is still committed to Hal, even at this point, as otherwise I don't think he'd even still have a book at this point. 

 On the DCTVU front, the best we can hope for is that Hal isn't caught in any embargo related to Green Lantern and can be used, and that the creators have an awesome plan to use him  :Big Grin: .

I know Vixen is the DCTVU Wonder Woman equivalent, but maybe the true DCTVU trinity will end up being Ollie, Barry, and Hal  :Wink: ?

----------


## vartox

Yeah. I think if DC didn't want Hal as the main GL anymore they'd probably have launched Venditti's renegade storyline as a side title instead of keeping it in the main book and put someone else as the lead in GL. And he wouldn't be a big part of Darkseid War, he wouldn't be in JLA, he wouldn't have more alt versions and cameos than other GLs, etc. I just don't see any proof they're trying to get rid of him. 

As for theories about Venditti's writing I don't think those really hold water either, I don't think his portrayal of is perfect but it's nowhere near character ruining either. I don't like everything he's done with or to Hal but I think he is piling hardships on him because Hal is a character who has lots of flaws and problems but he keeps going in spite of it. There's good intentions there, I think, even if the execution is sometimes mishandled. 

If Hal does get to be on DC TV I'd love if they do kind of make a trio with him, Barry and Ollie!

----------


## LP22

> ounds more like some people are just wishful thinking, to me... 
> 
> Besides, he already had a big major death, he's not due for another one for a long time.


Yea pretty much,Probably just delusional wish thinking of john stewart fans to make him the main green lantern,man they should wake up and realize Hal has been the face of the franchise for a Decade already.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

Not that anybody has crossed the line, but I figured a preemptive post here to keep this thread steered away from any John Stewart bashing might be a good idea at the present time.

----------


## LP22

> Not that anybody has crossed the line, but I figured a preemptive post here to keep this thread steered away from any John Stewart bashing might be a good idea at the present time.


Just my opinion man that's all.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Just my opinion man that's all.


I didn't say you did, but I just want to make sure nobody else here does. We have a policy on all appreciation threads not to disparage another competing character so a flame war doesn't erupt. I want to keep it that way, that's all.

----------


## LP22

> I didn't say you did, but I just want to make sure nobody else here does. We have a policy on all appreciation threads not to disparage another competing character so a flame war doesn't erupt. I want to keep it that way, that's all.


Okay my man no problem :Cool:

----------


## silly

> Other than the fact Hal Jordan does exist in the TV universe, I'm not sure what else we can come away with here. It could mean he we will not be killed off in the comics as it is rumored to be in some circles, but even Barry Allen existed on the TV 25 years ago when his comic-book alter ego was deceased for five years already.


This would be extremely disappointing if this rumor is even remotely true. 

I'm already disappointed that the direction GL took strayed from Geoff Johns last run.

----------


## Frontier

> As for theories about Venditti's writing I don't think those really hold water either, I don't think his portrayal of is perfect but it's nowhere near character ruining either. I don't like everything he's done with or to Hal but I think he is piling hardships on him because Hal is a character who has lots of flaws and problems but he keeps going in spite of it. There's good intentions there, I think, even if the execution is sometimes mishandled.


This is basically my interpretation of the run as well.

It's at least a step-up from his work on Flash with Jensen, if nothing else.

----------


## themiddle

> If Hal does get to be on DC TV I'd love if they do kind of make a trio with him, Barry and Ollie!


i find myself somewhat dissatisfied with much of dc's output lately. making hal, barry and oliver as thier small screen trinity would be really helpful.

----------


## Güicho

This weeks Arrow season finally had another potential Hal Jordan nod/hint - 
Both in Ollie's past and potentially his immediate future. 
Pure speculation  :Wink:  - http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1192955

----------


## liwanag

> This weeks Arrow season finally had another potential Hal Jordan nod/hint - 
> Both in Ollie's past and potentially his immediate future. 
> Pure speculation  - http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1192955


With all the easter eggs about Coast City, Ferris Air, and missing test pilot it would just awesome if CW had plans for Green Lantern. If the next season of Arrow will have flashbacks in Coast City, I can't think of a better way to introduce Hal in the arrowverse. 

My two wish for Arrow next season is for both Constantine and Hal Jordan to appear in it...

----------


## themiddle

very funny

----------


## Güicho

> very funny


LOL Who wouldn't use the ring for _that_. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

Here's a nice variant for August:



Still no GL 75th anniversary covers, maybe later in the year...

----------


## liwanag

> Here's a nice variant for August:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no GL 75th anniversary covers, maybe later in the year...


It looks really good. Maybe DC can make male versions of their bombshells statues.

----------


## themiddle

> Here's a nice variant for August:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no GL 75th anniversary covers, maybe later in the year...


the scarf is a good touch. reminds me of rick hunter in robotech (or am i thinking of a different manga character?).

----------


## nightrider

Love the Bombshell Hal. Maybe if we could have a scene of Hal in the 40s dressed like that when the legends of tomorrow time travel back in time. This would be perfect.

----------


## themiddle

say what you will, but i enjoyed the movie.

----------


## Prime

L


> Here's a nice variant for August:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no GL 75th anniversary covers, maybe later in the year...


This looks pretty awesome.

----------


## j9ac9k

I LOVE that Hal Bombshell variant!  What can you say, pilots are just friggin' cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Güicho

> Love the Bombshell Hal.





> I LOVE that Hal Bombshell variant!  What can you say, pilots are just friggin' cool!


LOL! I've never heard a  dude referred to as a bombshell.

Times change.

----------


## vartox

> LOL! I've never heard a  dude referred to as a bombshell.
> 
> Times change.


Hal is REALLY good looking.

----------


## liwanag

> Here's a nice variant for August:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no GL 75th anniversary covers, maybe later in the year...


And here I was hoping that therewould be a Green Lantern themed variant cover month....

----------


## vartox

> And here I was hoping that therewould be a Green Lantern themed variant cover month....


I'm still holding out hope that there will be!

Unrelated, Stephen Amell from Arrow said Ollie would actually be visiting Coast City in flashbacks. Chances are looking pretty good for Hal on the next seasons of Flash and Arrow  :Smile:

----------


## Güicho

> This weeks Arrow season finally had another potential Hal Jordan nod/hint - 
> Both in Ollie's past and potentially his immediate future. 
> Pure speculation  - http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1192955





> Unrelated, Stephen Amell from Arrow said Ollie would actually be visiting Coast City in flashbacks. Chances are looking pretty good for Hal on the next seasons of Flash and Arrow


It was  directly  referenced   in story, that is where he might be  heading , see above. 
It's nice to know it was more than just a casual background nod, but that he actually will be going there.  :Smile: 
How much story develops there, and who he will run into remains to be seen, but yeah, everyone is thinking a certain pilot.

Do you have the  link  /  quote / reference,  to where Amell  actually talks about the character  visiting Coast City? 
Just curious if it's something he went out of his way to offer up, or the interviewer brought it up.
And in what character  context he talks about it. 

Thanks!

----------


## nightrider

whats up with the crotch emphasis? How dare DC objectify men.

----------


## Sirzechs

Hal and Sinestro such lady killers.
Sinestro_14_BombSVariant-thumb-500x768-152475.jpgX2Fr6bC.jpg

----------


## vartox

> whats up with the crotch emphasis? How dare DC objectify men.


It's not emphasized enough if you ask me.

----------


## vartox

> It was  directly  referenced   in story, that is where he might be  heading , see above. 
> It's nice to know it was more than just a casual background nod, but that he actually will be going there. 
> How much story develops there, and who he will run into remains to be seen, but yeah, everyone is thinking a certain pilot.
> 
> Do you have the  link  /  quote / reference,  to where Amell  actually talks about the character  visiting Coast City? 
> Just curious if it's something he went out of his way to offer up, or the interviewer brought it up.
> And in what character  context he talks about it. 
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't watched the video yet but I believe he says it here: http://comicbook.com/2015/05/16/step...t-city-will-f/

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> whats up with the crotch emphasis? How dare DC objectify men.


What crotch emphasis?

----------


## colonyofcells

I could see a Hal Jordan tv series on cw based on mostly earth adventures. Hal Jordan could fight aliens similar to the Supergirl tv show.

----------


## vartox

> Hal and Sinestro such lady killers.
> Attachment 22269Attachment 22270


And now they match!

----------


## Sirzechs

> And now they match!


Love it just plain awesome.

----------


## themiddle

> And now they match!


hahaha. imagine if saint walker joined hal and sin.

----------


## Güicho

> And now they match!


z00t suits!




> hahaha. imagine if saint walker joined hal and sin.


LOL!
And atrocitus in a big red shoulders out to infinity zootsuit would kill it.

And I don't know what ring color is the epitome of _suave_, but give _that_ ring  to Edward James Olmos.

----------


## themiddle

about hal's new look, i have nothing against the trench coat, only if the suit was not bland gray.

maybe something like this underneath the coat (sans gl logo) would have been more exciting.

----------


## themiddle

the solicits are in






> GREEN LANTERN #43
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> Bombshells Variant cover by EMANUELA LUPACCHINO
> On sale AUGUST 5 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
> “Renegade” continues! Hal Jordan’s at the very edge of space confronting an old adversary who may be key in helping the former Green Lantern save the universe!

----------


## vartox

I think the new costume is growing on me but I still don't really like the hair...

He's still Green Lantern in JLA at least!

----------


## SJNeal

> whats up with the crotch emphasis? How dare DC objectify men.





> What crotch emphasis?


I think he means that inoffensively-flat-as-a-board space between Hals' legs...

----------


## silly

> I could see a Hal Jordan tv series on cw based on mostly earth adventures. Hal Jordan could fight aliens similar to the Supergirl tv show.


i like this idea. i would like to see a cw green lantern tv series starring hal jordan, and hopefully the flash and arrow series can serve as jumping points.

the show could feature hal's often neglected earth based rogues gallery. and have carol, tom, and his family as supporting cast. never did like the carol and kyle pairing.

----------


## Nix Uotan

I'm actually hoping that next season of Arrow flashbacks have him training under Hal Jordan at Coast City during those years prior to his return to Starling. That way the two can develop a friendship and hopefully lead to a kind of GL Jordan to the Arrowverse. Fondest wish is for Oliver, Barry and Hal to be the trinity of the Arrowverse. Might not happen but one can dream...

Anyway, I don't think I mind the new suit or the hair but the white/grey throws me a bit. Perhaps he should be all black there instead? Also, I was wondering how long before Relic returned.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> I think he means that inoffensively-flat-as-a-board space between Hals' legs...


Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't understand it, either.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm actually hoping that next season of Arrow flashbacks have him training under Hal Jordan at Coast City during those years prior to his return to Starling. That way the two can develop a friendship and hopefully lead to a kind of GL Jordan to the Arrowverse. Fondest wish is for Oliver, Barry and Hal to be the trinity of the Arrowverse. Might not happen but one can dream...
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I mind the new suit or the hair but the white/grey throws me a bit. Perhaps he should be all black there instead? Also, I was wondering how long before Relic returned.


the flashbacks on arrow could feature hal, carol, tom... even hector hammond.... and hopefully the flash could then have green lantern in future episodes...

----------


## liwanag

> I think the new costume is growing on me but I still don't really like the hair...
> 
> He's still Green Lantern in JLA at least!




nice to see hal and barry in action

----------


## themiddle

> I think the new costume is growing on me but I still don't really like the hair...
> 
> He's still Green Lantern in JLA at least!


so i guess bryan hitch's jla will be about the nu 52 league's first five years of operation (or something)? 

which suits me fine. i have been wishing for more earth based stories about hal and it seems jla will be that book.

----------


## vartox

Another Star Trek/GL cover by Paul Pope!




Also kinda unrelated, but Hal's nephew showed up in the Grayson sneak peek today. Would be cool if Hal made an appearance too.

----------


## themiddle

this time we can see hal's boots.

----------


## Güicho

Another era,  Air Force/Convair ad- even looks a bit like Jordan
Just sub Convair with FerrisAir...



What's cool is he actually wore this...

----------


## Frontier

> Another Star Trek/GL cover by Paul Pope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also kinda unrelated, but Hal's nephew showed up in the Grayson sneak peek today. Would be cool if Hal made an appearance too.


Is that Carol or a Star Sapphire Uhura? 

And yeah, seeing Hal's nephew was actually the highlight of the Grayson preview for me  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Another era,  Air Force/Convair ad- even looks a bit like Jordan
> Just sub Convair with FerisAir...
> 
> 
> 
> What's cool is he actually wore this... http://i.imgur.com/RWh6Clf.jpg


Well, in that instance, Hal kept his ring.

Was the flying (in a plane) without the ring a Geoff Johns quirk?

----------


## Güicho

> Well, in that instance, Hal kept his ring.
> 
> Was the flying (in a plane) without the ring a Geoff Johns quirk?


There was a scene in Emerald Dawn, that suggested Hal didn't want to use the ring to bring in  a ship he was testing, so he tosses it, which was pretty dumb to begin with. But yeah, then Johns retconned  it  so he'd never fly a ship with the ring on, which was even dumber.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> There was a scene in Emerald Dawn, that suggested Hal didn't want to use the ring to bring in  a ship he was testing, so he tosses it, which was pretty dumb to begin with. But yeah, then Johns retconned  it  so he'd never fly a ship with the ring on, which was even dumber.


Thanks for the clarification. I thought it was silly he flew on missions without the ring. I thought the POW thing was a silly attempt at drama.

IIRC, after his first meeting with Sinestro during the Secret Origins story, where his plane was destroyed by the veteran Lantern, Hal should have always kept the ring with him (just in case).

A lot of bad ideals came from Emerald Dawn, its seems. I never read the story.

----------


## Sirzechs

I'll never like how Parallax Hal came to be but I definitely love how he was portrayed in the latest issues of Convergence.

----------


## buffalorock

"Of course, I dare. I'm Hal Jordan." 

Love it

----------


## vartox

The inks for that Bombshells cover look great! I love that design. And that vintage flight suit is pretty cool.




> Thanks for the clarification. I thought it was silly he flew on missions without the ring. I thought the POW thing was a silly attempt at drama.
> 
> IIRC, after his first meeting with Sinestro during the Secret Origins story, where his plane was destroyed by the veteran Lantern, Hal should have always kept the ring with him (just in case).
> 
> A lot of bad ideals came from Emerald Dawn, its seems. I never read the story.


 Emerald Dawn and Emerald Dawn II were pretty weird. I liked some stuff from them but other ideas were just odd.






> I'll never like how Parallax Hal came to be but I definitely love how he was portrayed in the latest issues of Convergence.


He was pretty cool in the last issue of Convergence! Looks like he's wearing Alan Scott's ring though. I wasn't crazy about the GL/Parallax mini, it could have been a lot better.

----------


## silly

> "Of course, I dare. I'm Hal Jordan." 
> 
> Love it


someone should really put that on a shirt or something coz i'd definitely buy it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'll never like how Parallax Hal came to be but I definitely love how he was portrayed in the latest issues of Convergence.


If I could filter out the heel-turn, I would prefer this Hal.

----------


## Nix Uotan

That brings back memories... used to like that costume.

----------


## Frontier

> If I could filter out the heel-turn, I would prefer this Hal.


Eh...he was pretty cool here, but Parallax!Hal is a bit too overzealous, prideful, and willing to kill for me to prefer him compared to regular GL Hal.

----------


## vartox

> That brings back memories... used to like that costume.


I still love the costume even though I have mixed feelings on Parallax Hal. I'm glad Sinestro uses the yellow version sometimes.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Eh...he was pretty cool here, but Parallax!Hal is a bit too overzealous, prideful, and willing to kill for me to prefer him compared to regular GL Hal.


Those qualities you mentioned were the heel parts I would prefer to filter.

This is the Hal that should make Sinestro blink, and make Guy jealous.

This Hal represents the beware my power mantra.

This Hal exudes will power, imo.

----------


## themiddle

> That brings back memories... used to like that costume.


the parallax armor had a really good design. too bad it was made for a hal jordan gone crazy. i actually prefer this costume over the renegade suit he is wearing right now.

----------


## colonyofcells

I am ok with Hal Jordan becoming more god like similar to Silver Surfer, Galactus and Thanos. Maybe it is time for Hal Jordan to blow up the GL Corps again. Or Hal Jordan can be more powerful by getting energy from Ion.

----------


## vartox

> Those qualities you mentioned were the heel parts I would prefer to filter.
> 
> This is the Hal that should make Sinestro blink, and make Guy jealous.
> 
> This Hal represents the beware my power mantra.
> 
> This Hal exudes will power, imo.


I feel like regular Hal was on his way there after Blackest Night, but then after War of the GLs Johns kind of eased off that. Dunno if it was a fault of the reboot or of getting his ring taken or what. Then Venditti came along and while Hal's gotten a few cool moments he's kind of felt like a punching bag. 




> I am ok with Hal Jordan becoming more god like similar to Silver Surfer, Galactus and Thanos. Maybe it is time for Hal Jordan to blow up the GL Corps again. Or Hal Jordan can be more powerful by getting energy from Ion.


Well the GLC is getting shuffled off to another dimension, and using Krona's gauntlet is a power upgrade... He's almost there. 


I really hope since the earth lanterns are split up more now they can have some moments to themselves. When they were all clashing constantly it feels like they were trying to build each of them up at the expense of the others  and they ended up feeling more watered down. I'm kinda bummed that Hal is all alone right now but it's also going to be more opportunities to shine than he's had in a long time.

----------


## themiddle

> I'll never like how Parallax Hal came to be but I definitely love how he was portrayed in the latest issues of Convergence.


the writing is actually fun to follow.

----------


## liwanag

> Those qualities you mentioned were the heel parts I would prefer to filter.
> 
> This is the Hal that should make Sinestro blink, and make Guy jealous.
> 
> This Hal represents the beware my power mantra.
> 
> This Hal exudes will power, imo.


Yes. A Hal who is confident but not arrogant, funny but not incompetent, brave but not carelesss....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I feel like regular Hal was on his way there after Blackest Night, but then after War of the GLs Johns kind of eased off that. Dunno if it was a fault of the reboot or of getting his ring taken or what. Then Venditti came along and while Hal's gotten a few cool moments he's kind of felt like a punching bag. 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the GLC is getting shuffled off to another dimension, and using Krona's gauntlet is a power upgrade... He's almost there. 
> 
> 
> I really hope since the earth lanterns are split up more now they can have some moments to themselves. When they were all clashing constantly it feels like they were trying to build each of them up at the expense of the others  and they ended up feeling more watered down. I'm kinda bummed that Hal is all alone right now but it's also going to be more opportunities to shine than he's had in a long time.


IMO, Hal seemed to have fallen off (character-wise) around the time frame you mentioned. Even though I enjoyed the progression of Sinestro, he is still a rotten, self-serving bastard responsible for several despicable crimes. Sinestro was behind the events that led Hal to become Parallax in the first place. He ruined Hal's reputation out of spite; all because Hal rightfully exposed Sinestro as a corrupt GL. Sinestro was also behind the events that led to the death of Kyle's mother.

Then, in the new 52, Hal is Sinestro's sidekick? Also in JL, he seemed like Guy Gardner-lite. I prefer Hal with a strong sense of purpose & determination as someone capable of overcoming great fear.

I'd rather see Hal with the Parallax sense of focus (but without the selfishness & evil) confronting Sinestro, and being a powerhouse in the League. I understand Hal & Sinestro having a complicated relationship, but I don't think Hal should ever look like the weaker personality when they interact.

I believe being the sole (but renegade) GL will hopefully create needed growth with Hal. I always felt he works best as a maverick, lone-wolf GL.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes. A Hal who is confident but not arrogant, funny but not incompetent, brave but not carelesss....


Indeed, the positive qualities you mentioned that are more representative of Hal. DC should be promoting that version of Hal.

The negative qualities you mentioned seem more in tune to Guy Gardner.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Indeed, the positive qualities you mentioned that are more representative of Hal. DC should be promoting that version of Hal.
> 
> The negative qualities you mentioned seem more in tune to Guy Gardner.


Wanna know who to blame? the animation team somehow the bad qualities for some character they insert always end up in the comics.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wanna know who to blame? the animation team somehow the bad qualities for some character they insert always end up in the comics.


Hal was a goof ball in the early issues of the new 52 Justice League.

Even though credit & respect goes to Geoff Johns for bringing Hal back, I feel he got the ball rolling in regards to the recent setbacks & confusing characterization.

----------


## vartox

> I'd rather see Hal with the Parallax sense of focus (but without the selfishness & evil) confronting Sinestro, and being a powerhouse in the League. I understand Hal & Sinestro having a complicated relationship, but I don't think Hal should ever look like the weaker personality when they interact.
> 
> I believe being the sole (but renegade) GL will hopefully create needed growth with Hal. I always felt he works best as a maverick, lone-wolf GL.


Yeah, I love the development Sinestro's gotten over the past several years, but it shouldn't be coming at Hal's expense. 

I'm tentatively looking forward to the renegade stuff. It's a good opportunity for some  much needed character work. 




> Even though credit & respect goes to Geoff Johns for bringing Hal back, I feel he got the ball rolling in regards to the recent setbacks & confusing characterization.


Yeah, Hal's characterization in JL 1-12 was really odd and I'm not sure why Johns did that. Really hope he'll handle him better in Darkseid War.

----------


## Sirzechs

I heard Jim Lee had alot a lot of things changed during his run on the book I guess its no surprise the book improved after his departure.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, Hal's characterization in JL 1-12 was really odd and I'm not sure why Johns did that. Really hope he'll handle him better in Darkseid War.


I would not have batted an eye if the GL featured in those early JL issues were Guy. Plus, it would have set up the Bats vs Guy thing which I enjoy.

----------


## vartox

> I heard Jim Lee had alot a lot of things changed during his run on the book I guess its no surprise the book improved after his departure.


Yeah I've heard the rumor that 1-12 were basically ghost written. 




> I would not have batted an eye if the GL featured in those early JL issues were Guy. Plus, it would have set up the Bats vs Guy thing which I enjoy.


He did seem a bit Guy-like. Some parts like scenes he had with Barry and him quitting at the end so the JL could  save  face (sounds familiar...) were nice but he was kinda overly goofy otherwise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He did seem a bit Guy-like. Some parts like scenes he had with Barry and *him quitting at the end so the JL could  save  face (sounds familiar...)* were nice but he was kinda overly goofy otherwise.

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah I've heard the rumor that 1-12 were basically ghost written. 
> 
> 
> He did seem a bit Guy-like. Some parts like scenes he had with Barry and him quitting at the end so the JL could  save  face (sounds familiar...) were nice but he was kinda overly goofy otherwise.


never heard that rumor before. 

never really got into "goofy" hal in jla. wish everybody (not just hal) got written with a bit more maturity.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, I love the development Sinestro's gotten over the past several years, but it shouldn't be coming at Hal's expense. 
> 
> I'm tentatively looking forward to the renegade stuff. It's a good opportunity for some  much needed character work. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Hal's characterization in JL 1-12 was really odd and I'm not sure why Johns did that. Really hope he'll handle him better in Darkseid War.


Same here. I hope that Hal and the rest are written well in Darkseid war. I mean the plot is epic, and hopefully everybody acts epic.

----------


## silly

someone mentioned that the characters in convergence can be used by writers in future stories. 

would be cool if renegade hal meets parallax hal. i personally am still wanting redemption for parallax hal. i guess my main reason in seeing parallax hal again is his super cool costume.

parallax hal is uber powerful though, so he maybe just be left sidelined and used only in dragonball z level threats.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Sirzechs

Based God Jordan

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle



----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That's a really cool pic! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## themiddle

> someone mentioned that the characters in convergence can be used by writers in future stories. 
> 
> would be cool if renegade hal meets parallax hal. i personally am still wanting redemption for parallax hal. i guess my main reason in seeing parallax hal again is his super cool costume.
> 
> parallax hal is uber powerful though, so he maybe just be left sidelined and used only in dragonball z level threats.



what are the chances. although i admit i'm a little bit curious where this could go if some writer wanted to pursue this.

----------


## vartox

> what are the chances. although i admit i'm a little bit curious where this could go if some writer wanted to pursue this.


They kind of left Convergence open ended. 

I'm really curious what actually happened to Parallax Hal...

----------


## liwanag

... and here i was hoping that chris pine would be cast as hal...

----------


## Güicho

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...der-woman-film




> ... and here i was hoping that chris pine would be cast as hal...


Yep, and when(if) he is cast as pilot Steve Trevor-   People will see him, and go; ..._you know what,  he would have made a great Hal Jordan, ...why didn't WB think of that!?_
LOL!

----------


## liwanag

I know all this is not set yet, and really too early really....

Just like too agree that cris pine would habe been awesome as hal... and would have the celebrity power for a green lantern movie..

----------


## vartox

> ... and here i was hoping that chris pine would be cast as hal...


I was hoping he would be too, he'd be perfect!

I'm gonna be bummed if they don't use Hal for JL movie at all.

----------


## themiddle

> I was hoping he would be too, he'd be perfect!
> 
> I'm gonna be bummed if they don't use Hal for JL movie at all.


that would seriously be a major bummer. 

for what's its worth, i'd rather have chris pine play hal jordan rather than steve trevor.

----------


## themiddle

somehow the only hal jordan related property i'm looking forward to these days is bryan hitch's jla.

----------


## vartox

> that would seriously be a major bummer. 
> 
> for what's its worth, i'd rather have chris pine play hal jordan rather than steve trevor.


Pine would be a good Steve if that's who he's cast as but he's perfect for Hal. 


I'm looking forward to both JL and JLA, and there's still tiny Hal in JL3001.  I'm hoping GL will improve but I have my reservations.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal is still in the thick of things, and remains a major player.

I am hoping he gets more character dynamic in his main title.

So far, so good.

----------


## LP22

Well Hal Fans there's a new Lego DC Movie and guess who's Green Lantern:

Lego.JL.jpg

----------


## Güicho

> Well Hal Fans there's a new Lego DC Movie and guess who's Green Lantern:
> 
> Lego.JL.jpg


Is this the  Lego ATTACK OF THE LEGION OF DOOM?
Looks like a great Challenge of the Super Friends sendup.

http://www.newsarama.com/24664-lego-...m-trailer.html

Although by the trailer they are definitely using the uber-duche moron Hal Jordan.

----------


## Frontier

But hey, Josh Keaton back as Hal! That's a positive  :Wink: .

----------


## themiddle

> Pine would be a good Steve if that's who he's cast as but he's perfect for Hal. 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to both JL and JLA, and there's still tiny Hal in JL3001.  I'm hoping GL will improve but I have my reservations.


it's nice that hal will still get featured in in geoff johns justice league, and hopefully more maturely than in nu52 jl.

jl3k1 does have mini hal in it, but i consider hal and the league as guest stars in there. beetle and the gang has stolen the show in that title.  :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> Is this the  Lego ATTACK OF THE LEGION OF DOOM?
> Looks like a great Challenge of the Super Friends sendup.
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/24664-lego-...m-trailer.html
> 
> Although by the trailer they are definitely using the uber-duche moron Hal Jordan.


That looks cute! Hal didn't seem too bad to me. A goofball but not the butt of every joke. And yeah at least Josh Keaton is voicing again.

I have a little Lego Hal keychain and the GL vs Sinestro set that came out a while ago, it's nice they're putting him in one of the DTVs finally.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://www.newsarama.com/24664-lego-...m-trailer.html
> 
> *Although by the trailer they are definitely using the uber-duche moron Hal Jordan.*

----------


## Sirzechs

Well they're going to use goofy Hal as the womanizing one isn't kid friendly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sirzechs

Plus I like douchy Hal it makes the Hal-Bats feud so much better.

----------


## vartox

> Well they're going to use goofy Hal as the womanizing one isn't kid friendly


He did flirt a little with Wondy in the trailer!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Plus I like douchy Hal it makes the Hal-Bats feud so much better.


Poor Guy Gardner.......

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I was hoping for a more.....serious & deeper exploration between Bats & Hal.

John pretty much set it up nicely.

Darkness vs light.....fear vs. courage......I think those are great themes to explore between the two heroes. The Bats vs Supes thing has been done to death, so I was hoping for something new when Hal returned.

It is comedy gold when Guy plays the fool for Bats.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Poor Guy Gardner.......


Not really, Guy and Hal personalities don't really intersect (besides feuding with Batman as everyone fueds with Batman), Hal's pompous and douchey as you'd expect from a pilot, Guy's just an ass that fits in either with a gang of Red or morons like Booster and Beetle.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

This scene would have been gold with Gardner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not really, Guy and Hal personalities don't really intersect (besides feuding with Batman as everyone fueds with Batman), Hal's pompous and douchey as you'd expect from a pilot, Guy's just an ass that fits in either with a gang of Red or morons like Booster and Beetle.


I always saw Guy as a flip-side to Hal. When Guy was around, the other heroes would think......where is Hal?

The heroes were really happy when Hal won the fist fight with Guy over the ring.

Would folks cheer over which jerk won one of the most weapons in the universe?

I think Ha's tension with Bruce should be a bit more serious & deeper.

----------


## Güicho

> Poor Guy Gardner.......


Well Guy was always more the _whiney_   annoying ass, so there is a difference.
Hal being cocky over confidant, and jokey,  especially when psyching  up for danger/battle  is actually fine in character, the problem is when that's all they show,  they've lost site of the character, and he looks like an idiot. 
And lately that's all they show. 
There's a point, even for a Lego movie, when  Jordan enters that  danger zone (where everyone else might hesitates) , he should switch off the cocky confidence boosting banter , and just be the cool silent pilot, in control, focused, and confidant, who actually backs up what he says, and gets it done.
Once he does that, _then,_  he can switch it on again, and act like -_ what,  ...piece of cake!_

As per Geoff Johns and what's followed he's mostly just been the non stop never shuts up douche.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I always saw Guy as a flip-side to Hal. When Guy was around, the other heroes would think......where is Hal?
> 
> The heroes were really happy when Hal won the fist fight with Guy over the ring.
> 
> Would folks cheer over which jerk won one of the most weapons in the universe?
> 
> I think Ha's tension with Bruce should be a bit more serious & deeper.


What it comes do to is one will act like he's better than you and the other will moon and entire respectable team because there's someone in the room he doesn't like.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well Guy was always more the _whiney_   annoying ass, so there is a difference.
> Hal being cocky over confidant, and jokey,  especially when psyching  up for danger/battle  is actually fine in character, the problem is when that's all they show,  they've lost site of the character, and he looks like an idiot. 
> And lately that's all they show. 
> There's a point, even for a Lego movie, when  Jordan enters that  danger zone (where everyone else might hesitates) , he should switch off the cocky confidence boosting banter , and just be the cool silent pilot, in control, focused, and confidant, who actually backs up what he says, and gets it done.
> Once he does that, _then,_  he can switch it on again, and act like -_ what,  ...piece of cake!_
> 
> As per Geoff Johns and what's followed he's mostly just been the non stop never shuts up douche.


You broke it down quite nicely.

I still feel Geoff's best Hal was in Rebirth. We pretty much saw everything you listed in that story, and what I envision Hal to be.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What it comes do to is one will act like he's better than you and the other will moon and entire respectable team because there's someone in the room he doesn't like.


I will say yes to the Gardner description.

I don't think Hal would act like he was better, if written properly (imo). He simply is not afraid of whatever challenge was ahead.

Bats may keep to the shadows, and study you for weak points before he makes his entrance.

Hal may charge ahead, and let the chips fall where they may. Hal was not even alive for five minutes in Rebirth, and the first thing he did was challenge Sinestro (his archenemy) who was threatening Kyle & Oliver. 

That should be where their conflict comes from. Neither option is completely wrong; they just have trouble walking in each other's shoes. 

Guy wants to save people, but he wants everyone to know it.

----------


## silly

> Well Guy was always more the _whiney_   annoying ass, so there is a difference.
> Hal being cocky over confidant, and jokey,  especially when psyching  up for danger/battle  is actually fine in character, the problem is when that's all they show,  they've lost site of the character, and he looks like an idiot. 
> And lately that's all they show. 
> There's a point, even for a Lego movie, when  Jordan enters that  danger zone (where everyone else might hesitates) , he should switch off the cocky confidence boosting banter , and just be the cool silent pilot, in control, focused, and confidant, who actually backs up what he says, and gets it done.
> Once he does that, _then,_  he can switch it on again, and act like -_ what,  ...piece of cake!_
> 
> As per Geoff Johns and what's followed he's mostly just been the non stop never shuts up douche.


not a fan whenever hal is written that way. i understand the need for humor, but a character can be written funny and at the same time competent.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle



----------


## Sirzechs

Awesome design

----------


## buffalorock

> I think Ha's tension with Bruce should be a bit more serious & deeper.


That's actually how I was able to sell reading Green Lantern to my buddy who is a Batman guy. I love the dynamic that John points out: 
"Hal was the man without fear, and what is the Batman when you're not afraid of him?"

To me that is almost a unique niche in the DCU. Just about every character has been afraid of Batman or his wrath, but not Hal(maybe other GLs too)

----------


## themiddle

> That's actually how I was able to sell reading Green Lantern to my buddy who is a Batman guy. I love the dynamic that John points out: 
> "*Hal was the man without fear, and what is the Batman when you're not afraid of him?*"
> 
> To me that is almost a unique niche in the DCU. Just about every character has been afraid of Batman or his wrath, but not Hal(maybe other GLs too)


i enjoyed that idea when i read it in rebirth. although i think that also applies to superman too.

i like the idea that no matter what batman does, he can never intimidate green lantern.

----------


## vartox

> i enjoyed that idea when i read it in rebirth. although i think that also applies to superman too.
> 
> i like the idea that no matter what batman does, he can never intimidate green lantern.


I didn't care for the "who the hell is Bruce Wayne" scene from JL Origin at first but I read somebody else's interpretation that since Bruce can't order Hal around or intimidate him like he can others he had to try and connect more personally. That made that scene read a lot better to me IMO. I really hope there's some good Bruce+Hal stuff in Darkseid War.

----------


## j9ac9k

I love the Bats/Hal dynamic.  They're such opposites in ways that are more interesting than Bats/Supes.  Aside from what was mentioned, these are aspects to their characters that I find interesting:
-- Bruce's parents were taken away by a man who had power because he wielded a weapon and Green Lanterns are "regular" people who wield the most powerful weapon in the universe.  
-- Bruce/Batman is always hiding who he is, hiding behind an alter ego - even when he's the Batman.  Hal is Hal - he's comfortable with himself.
-- Bruce sees Hal as reckless, but Hal is effective not through planning, but because he functions best in the moment - what's known as rapid cognition.  It's not innate, but it's forged through thousands of hours of training to develop the "instincts" or "gut" where Batman is always overthinking.  Batman doesn't trust it because he's more about control.
-- That team-up where they take on Tattoo Man showed this nicely - that Batman needs shadows for concealment, but Hal is bright because he wants the bad guys to see him coming. (one of the best recent tropes is Batman always telling GL to stop shining so brightly) I think this shows a difference between the two men in that Bruce feels that what he's doing is wrong to some extent (but it needs to be done) whereas Hal is not conflicted and feels confident in his authority as a member of the GLC and that what he's doing is right.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's actually how I was able to sell reading Green Lantern to my buddy who is a Batman guy. I love the dynamic that John points out: 
> "Hal was the man without fear, and what is the Batman when you're not afraid of him?"
> 
> To me that is almost a unique niche in the DCU. Just about every character has been afraid of Batman or his wrath, but not Hal(maybe other GLs too)


Definitely a lot of untapped potential.

I can see why Batman would have cordial relationships with John & Kyle while having tension with Hal & Guy.

Perhaps with Kyle (the every man capable of the extraordinary), Bats is reminded of Dick Grayson.

Perhaps with John (the poised military man with a moral center) Bats is reminded of Jim Gordon.

I would imagine Simon may fall into the Jason Todd category as someone with good intentions coming from bad circumstances.

Guy is a loose canon, and Hal is maverick......two wild cards that Bats would always be wary of.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


With the way things are looking for these three, this image seems like a lifetime ago.

----------


## vartox

> With the way things are looking for these three, this image seems like a lifetime ago.


Oh yeah. Those three all look pretty different right now.

I would kill for a picture of the JL in their current outfits giving each other WTF looks.

----------


## Frontier

> I didn't care for the "who the hell is Bruce Wayne" scene from JL Origin at first but I read somebody else's interpretation that since Bruce can't order Hal around or intimidate him like he can others he had to try and connect more personally. That made that scene read a lot better to me IMO. I really hope there's some good Bruce+Hal stuff in Darkseid War.


Better interpretation than Hal just having no idea who Bruce Wayne is...

----------


## liwanag

i actually prefer the nu 52 outfits than the ones they have now. 

the post convergence costumes aren't really working for me.

----------


## liwanag

> I didn't care for the "who the hell is Bruce Wayne" scene from JL Origin at first but I read somebody else's interpretation that since Bruce can't order Hal around or intimidate him like he can others he had to try and connect more personally. That made that scene read a lot better to me IMO. I really hope there's some good Bruce+Hal stuff in Darkseid War.


What i am hoping in darseid war is some good dynamic with hal and barry. I think mr. Miracle would fit nicely with these two.

----------


## vartox

> What i am hoping in darseid war is some good dynamic with hal and barry. I think mr. Miracle would fit nicely with these two.


I hope so too, I miss Hal and Barry together. GL 38 was depressing, they haven't had any fun together since Flash annual 2. I do wonder who Scott is going to interact with the most.

----------


## Nix Uotan

Was watching JL Doom and one moment I did like was when Bruce told Hal that they were alike. That in a group consisting of cyborgs, metas, aliens, demigods and mystics that only Bruce and Hal were the only normal guys in them. It was just an interesting way to connect... if anything, it made me appreciate a dynamic between Batman and Hal Jordan Green Lantern. So different yet similar at the same time.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## vartox

Here's a preview. 

http://www.craveonline.com/comics/pr...een-lantern-41

Not bad...

----------


## silly

> Here's a preview. 
> 
> http://www.craveonline.com/comics/pr...een-lantern-41
> 
> Not bad...


really lots of aliens. too little hal.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## mrumsey

> really lots of aliens. too little hal.


The good news is that Hal is on nearly every page after that.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle

comicvine gave gl 41 4 out of 5 stars

http://www.comicvine.com/reviews/gre...-41/1900-4152/

i haven't read the issue yet, hope it's good.

still iffy about the art

----------


## andersonh1

Hal's anatomical proportions are really off in that picture. How did that get past editorial? Hurts to look at.  

The issue wasn't bad, and I'll keep reading, but the story isn't engaging me much so far.

----------


## themiddle

> Hal's anatomical proportions are really off in that picture. How did that get past editorial? Hurts to look at.  
> 
> The issue wasn't bad, and I'll keep reading, but the story isn't engaging me much so far.


what i'm hoping the most right now is that the art improves. with all respect to the artist, his style is just not my cup of tea.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> comicvine gave gl 41 4 out of 5 stars
> 
> http://www.comicvine.com/reviews/gre...-41/1900-4152/
> 
> i haven't read the issue yet, hope it's good.
> 
> still iffy about the art


Looking at that image, I'm thinking how would a crossover with Gambit go?

Long coats, long brown hair, thief vs. renegade (former space cop), dual lady killers, etc.

It would have been really interesting if this Hal showed up for Darkseid War as renegade Hal may be more powerful than GL Hal.

----------


## buffalorock

> what i'm hoping the most right now is that the art improves. with all respect to the artist, his style is just not my cup of tea.


I think I'm in the same boat, I don't mind and kind of like the new direction for Hal, but that art can be bad at times. Tan is obviously a way more talented artist than I am but some of those panels are just ugly.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I do think Tan should go.

----------


## vartox

> I think I'm in the same boat, I don't mind and kind of like the new direction for Hal, but that art can be bad at times. Tan is obviously a way more talented artist than I am but some of those panels are just ugly.


Agreed, I'm kinda into the new direction but I'm not a big fan of Tan. Or more specifically I don't like how he draws Hal, his backgrounds and aliens and stuff are fine.

----------


## Nix Uotan

I'm kind of wondering if they missed an opportunity to have Aya and the Interveptor here from the Animated Series... I mean, I know he can't run around in a GL ship because he's meant to be a renegade now but might have been nice to see.

----------


## SJNeal

Not digging the hair at all...

----------


## themiddle

> I'm kind of wondering if they missed an opportunity to have Aya and the Interveptor here from the Animated Series... I mean, I know he can't run around in a GL ship because he's meant to be a renegade now but might have been nice to see.



yes, i've been thinking about the same thing. aya was one of the reasons (the others being hal, kilowog, and razer) i loved gltas.

and aya, instead of being just a regular gl ship, could have been a prototype a.i. ship created by krona.

if only they used aya, it would have helped with my qualms about the art.

----------


## vartox

I don't mind them not using Aya in the comics because she wouldn't be the same as GLTAS Aya. Darlene is new so I have no expectations or assumptions about what they will or should do with her.

----------


## Den

Darlene definitely isn't as sweet as Aya, which I'm okay with. She's a homage, not a direct transplant, and if they'd called her Aya but totally changed the personality I would have been upset.

I will say this new story arc start was much better than I thought it would be.

Even if Hal has stolen Winter Soldier's hair  :Wink:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I return, like a lost samurai. Or something.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal's anatomical proportions are really off in that picture. How did that get past editorial? Hurts to look at.


I beg to differ.  His proportions seem actually more close to real life than what we're used to seeing in "heroic proportion scale" comic book anatomy. Mike McKone does this and it always seems wrong to me even though it's close to life but he's drawing superheroes.

----------


## themiddle

> I return, like a lost samurai. Or something.


welcome back.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## vartox

> I beg to differ.  His proportions seem actually more close to real life than what we're used to seeing in "heroic proportion scale" comic book anatomy. Mike McKone does this and it always seems wrong to me even though it's close to life but he's drawing superheroes.


He's not beefy but the proportions look off to me. I think the torso looks kind of long.

----------


## vartox

I think the glove occasionally reacting on its own could lead to some fun stuff...

----------


## liwanag

> I think the glove occasionally reacting on its own could lead to some fun stuff...


the glove is interesting. reminds me of jaime's reach armor a bit....

----------


## silly

> comicvine gave gl 41 4 out of 5 stars
> 
> http://www.comicvine.com/reviews/gre...-41/1900-4152/
> 
> i haven't read the issue yet, hope it's good.
> 
> still iffy about the art


the legs are too short (or the body is just too long), too bad, might have been wallpaper worthy.

----------


## green blogger

> comicvine gave gl 41 4 out of 5 stars
> 
> http://www.comicvine.com/reviews/gre...-41/1900-4152/
> 
> i haven't read the issue yet, hope it's good.
> 
> still iffy about the art


I like the cover much better than the content art in this issue.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I don't know how they've kept Tan on this so book so long.

----------


## vartox

> I don't know how they've kept Tan on this so book so long.


There haven't been many books lately that have the same artist stick around this long, even with fill in artists he's still done 15+ issues. I'm all for consistency but I really wish they'd send him to another book. He'll probably be around as long as Venditti is, I'm guessing.

Anyway speaking of longtime GL artists here's a Neal Adams variant for Star Trek/GL:

----------


## silly

niel adams is the man.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## vartox

> 


Oooh I like that one. Really hope this crossover is good.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

So the Shatner looking Kirk is gone?

I'm so behind with the times.

----------


## vartox

> So the Shatner looking Kirk is gone?
> 
> I'm so behind with the times.


I guess? I think the writer said he was going with the recent movie versions. Kirk looks like Chris Pine on all the covers so far.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess? I think the writer said he was going with the recent movie versions. Kirk looks like Chris Pine on all the covers so far.


I understand.

----------


## liwanag

> There haven't been many books lately that have the same artist stick around this long, even with fill in artists he's still done 15+ issues. I'm all for consistency but I really wish they'd send him to another book. He'll probably be around as long as Venditti is, I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyway speaking of longtime GL artists here's a Neal Adams variant for Star Trek/GL:


Wouldnt it be cool if jason fabok got to drew green lantern.... or if ivan reis came back..

----------


## vartox

> Wouldnt it be cool if jason fabok got to drew green lantern.... or if ivan reis came back..


Fabok would look great on GL! I've always thought Rocafort could do GL justice too. 

And another Star Trek cover, with some new ring bearers:

----------


## themiddle

> Fabok would look great on GL! I've always thought Rocafort could do GL justice too. 
> 
> And another Star Trek cover, with some new ring bearers:


i agree with kenneth rocaforth. 

a dream would be someone like frank quitely or gary frank.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Frontier

I thought the latest issue was one of Venditti's stronger issues. I think Tan's art is okay, even if GL's had better artists, and I didn't have much issue with his art here, but if Venditti can keep it up in terms of quality I think I might start really enjoying this run despite the direction not being one I care for  :Smile: .

Darlene's interesting. She seems so like Aya in terms of role for the story (an AI that runs Hal's ship), and even has her penchant for not understanding Earth expressions. But she's definitely seems a bit more...confrontational, than Aya ever was, though she's at least established as having good reason to be so. Looking forward to seeing more of her in the future, and so far I think her dynamic with Hal is good  :Wink: .

I also like what we've seen with Virgo and Trap, and I wonder if they'll be part of Hal's supporting cast as a Renegade? Considering how I don't think Carol is in Omega Men, I wonder if she'll also pop up eventually as well? I'd rather not see Venditti writing Carol, but I don't want her in limbo either...

I like the element, as Vartox pointed out, of Hal still getting a handle on the gauntlet and that sometimes it does things he didn't necessarily command it to. Led to funny scene  :Stick Out Tongue: .

With the GLC missing, as to be covered in Lost Army, it'll be interesting to see how Hal responds. He's already established himself as a rogue vigilante man who still does good and fights crime and evil despite not having a Power Ring to officiate himself, so with the GLC gone I could see him trying to do whatever he can to pick up the slack even though he's not officially a Green Lantern anymore. Especially with the Sinestro Corps. making a move with the absence of the GLC.

----------


## themiddle

i wonder how long venditti will take with this renegade direction. it does have possibilities but i hope the title of the book stays green lantern.  :Smile:  i would have wanted hal to go earth bound again and build his earth based supporting cast and rogues.

also, i still think darlene was a missed opportunity to introduce aya.

----------


## Nix Uotan

You know, if Hal needs some new supporting space based characters then now might be a good time for Captain K'rot to be introduced again after his last appearance in Threshold. Just something about a space pirate rabbit tagging along with Hal that I find interesting.

And yeah, would have been nice to see Aya but alas... you can kind of understand why she didn't appear because her personality isn't as sassy as Darlene and also Hals might to be a Renegade. So him with Aya would raise more questions unless he claimed to had stolen the Interceptor with Aya onboard...

----------


## Enigmatic Undead



----------


## vartox

> I also like what we've seen with Virgo and Trap, and I wonder if they'll be part of Hal's supporting cast as a Renegade? Considering how I don't think Carol is in Omega Men, I wonder if she'll also pop up eventually as well? I'd rather not see Venditti writing Carol, but I don't want her in limbo either...


 I think Virgo and Trapper will probably stick around as part of the cast. They seem alright so far. 

Carol will probably show up again eventually but I'm not exactly looking forward to that. I don't really care for how Venditti writes her or how her only role when she does show up is to make Hal feel worse. And to be honest I'd rather have her in limbo for a while than have to put up with her and Kyle.

And yeah I could see some funny stuff happening with the gauntlet. Hal is impulsive, and if it acts on that without him wanting it to... It's also interesting to see some differences between the ring and the gauntlet. It's more powerful but less refined.




> You know, if Hal needs some new supporting space based characters then now might be a good time for Captain K'rot to be introduced again after his last appearance in Threshold. Just something about a space pirate rabbit tagging along with Hal that I find interesting.


This would be a really good opportunity to introduce some more DC cosmic characters. K'rot might be fun. Comedy option: Bring back Space Cabbie.

----------


## vartox

> 


I love New Frontier. Really wish Darwyn Cooke could do a GL mini or something.

----------


## themiddle

really cool

----------


## themiddle



----------


## buffalorock

DARWYNCOOKEHAL.jpg




> I love New Frontier. Really wish Darwyn Cooke could do a GL mini or something.


Agreed, he gets it.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Finally managed to read GL #41 on today, (forgot to pick it up last week). I enjoyed it and really digging Hal's new look. Not sure on the price increase though, no gloss cover and I counted only 21 pages, the only real draw back I can take from the issue, good stuff.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I love New Frontier. Really wish Darwyn Cooke could do a GL mini or something.


Sadly he came out a little while ago and said DC only ever contact him when they want him do something classic superhero related, rather than anything current. He was pretty annoyed over it.

----------


## vartox

> Sadly he came out a little while ago and said DC only ever contact him when they want him do something classic superhero related, rather than anything current. He was pretty annoyed over it.


That's such a shame. Maybe with DC being more willling to branch out artwise lately they'd be willing to let him do whatever he wants.

----------


## Frontier

> Sadly he came out a little while ago and said DC only ever contact him when they want him do something classic superhero related, rather than anything current. He was pretty annoyed over it.


Wow, that's pretty disappointing. Especially considering Cooke's great work for DC and his talent as a creator and artist. It's a shame DC's not making more use of him when he's probably more than willing to work for them  :Frown: .

Considering his work with Hal and Carol in New Frontier, seeing him do more with Green Lantern would be awesome  :Big Grin: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Wow, that's pretty disappointing. Especially considering Cooke's great work for DC and his talent as a creator and artist. It's a shame DC's not making more use of him when he's probably more than willing to work for them .
> 
> Considering his work with Hal and Carol in New Frontier, seeing him do more with Green Lantern would be awesome .


Yeah, IIRC he gets annoyed when he's typecast as the "vintage superhero guy".

It's a shame, there are so many books I'd love to see him do, even without art duties.

----------


## liwanag

I wouldnt actually mind if tan rested for an arc or two, while darwyn took art chores.

----------


## buffalorock

> Yeah, IIRC he gets annoyed when he's typecast as the "vintage superhero guy".
> 
> It's a shame, there are so many books I'd love to see him do, even without art duties.


I remember that interview as well. He is unfortunately stereotyped as crime writer or "old-timey stuff" (I think that is how he put it). He was obviously a fan of the material but I'm not sure why DC hasn't found a more permanent home for him.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I remember that interview as well. He is unfortunately stereotyped as crime writer or "old-timey stuff" (I think that is how he put it). He was obviously a fan of the material but I'm not sure why DC hasn't found a more permanent home for him.


It's honestly a bit shocking really, he's a major sales pull and a critically acclaimed writer and artist, you'd think DC would give him whatever they want. For ages I thought it was just because he was moving away from superheroes, then he gave the interview and as it turned out they didn't want much to do with him.

----------


## themiddle

lol

----------


## liwanag

> Sadly he came out a little while ago and said DC only ever contact him when they want him do something classic superhero related, rather than anything current. He was pretty annoyed over it.


Where was this interview? 

Darwyn cooke is awesome, but dc probably think  he is suited for specials or mini series. Would love to see another new frontier type interpretation of dc's characters.

----------


## liwanag

Anybody heard any news if dc will celebrate green lanterns 75th anniversary?

----------


## vartox

> Anybody heard any news if dc will celebrate green lanterns 75th anniversary?


As a matter of fact, yes! September is GL variant month (:

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/12...ry-celebration

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Where was this interview? 
> 
> Darwyn cooke is awesome, but dc probably think  he is suited for specials or mini series. Would love to see another new frontier type interpretation of dc's characters.


Yeah I'm going to have to find that interview when I have time. I remember him basically saying "why won't DC let me write anything but golden age stuff?" then following up with "I don't really like the modern heroes, I wish they were more like golden age heroes."

That being said, Cooke's Hal is best Hal, no question.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> As a matter of fact, yes! September is GL variant month (:
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/12...ry-celebration


Really liking some of those.



Not the best piece of art, but finally something that features my two favourite heroes.

----------


## themiddle

> As a matter of fact, yes! September is GL variant month (:
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/12...ry-celebration


that is awesome!

----------


## liwanag

Finally! After months of waiting.....



So many beautiful covers. I think I like this one the most...

----------


## liwanag

does anybody else think that kenneth rocaforth would be awesome in doing the art chores for green lantern?

----------


## vartox

> does anybody else think that kenneth rocaforth would be awesome in doing the art chores for green lantern?


Absolutely. His constructs are gorgeous, his Hal is gorgeous, he'd have some killer alien designs, I bet his space landscapes would be great too. I'd kill for a Rocafort pencilled GL book.

I think my favorite variants are the Black Canary, Wonder Woman, Justice League, and Cyborg ones.

----------


## green blogger

> Finally! After months of waiting.....
> 
> 
> 
> So many beautiful covers. I think I like this one the most...


I like this one too among the others. Thinking of getting this one just for the cover.

----------


## nightrider

> As a matter of fact, yes! September is GL variant month (:
> 
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/06/12...ry-celebration


Fantastic. So many Hal Jordan covers. Only 2 covers with Alan Scott (one shared with Hal) and 2 covers with John (one shared with hal). 
It shows that Hal Jordan is clearly DC's main green lantern.

----------


## vartox

> Fantastic. So many Hal Jordan covers. Only 2 covers with Alan Scott (one shared with Hal) and 2 covers with John (one shared with hal). 
> It shows that Hal Jordan is clearly DC's main green lantern.


I do enjoy that Hal was on most of them, but I really wish there'd  been at least one cover that was a group shot of all the human GLs. It's been a LONG time since they were friendly together (especially towards Hal) so a group cover would have been nice.

----------


## zsizzle

> Great job with the thread so far guys, everyone knows I love me some Hal Jordan. It's just too bad that the current comic has stopped me from enjoying his monthly adventures, dc needs to hurry up and get a writer on that book that knows how to write Hal because Venditti sure as heck doesn't.


I feel like venditti's run has been up and down but imo the most recent issue was very enjoyable. Feels like he is taking Hal in a totally different direction than John's did on his run (and don't get me wrong I loved john's run, just feel like it's fun to see a new take)

----------


## j9ac9k

LOVE all the Hal covers!! (I could do without those white boots that keep popping up though...)  I hope the colors of some of what we've seen online aren't final - I don't like when Hal's costume is colored that bright lime green that's as glowing as his constructs.(the Cyborg cover above and that Nowlan cover with Supes, the Robin cover, to name a few)  Green and black are such a beautiful combination,(that JLA cover above) it's a shame when Hal ends up looking like a bright gummy bear.

One of my sentimental favs turns out to be the Black Canary cover - I've missed seeing these two hang out. (even though it was usually about Ollie)

----------


## Nix Uotan

They really need to have Hal, Ollie and Barry being best friends. I just like those three being buddies.

But anyway, I saw it mentioned in another thread but with the GL line trimmed down maybe DC should make a Flash/Green Lantern team-up book? I know many want him to have some Earth based adventures again and a team up book might allow the best of both worlds. The main GL being solo space adventures and the team up having some Earth ones and we could perhaps see his Earth based rogues again. Plus, we got Batman/Superman so why not another buddy book?

----------


## nightrider

> I feel like venditti's run has been up and down but imo the most recent issue was very enjoyable. Feels like he is taking Hal in a totally different direction than John's did on his run (and don't get me wrong I loved john's run, just feel like it's fun to see a new take)


sounds good, glad to hear some positive feedback on venditti's run.

----------


## vartox

> They really need to have Hal, Ollie and Barry being best friends. I just like those three being buddies.
> 
> But anyway, I saw it mentioned in another thread but with the GL line trimmed down maybe DC should make a Flash/Green Lantern team-up book? I know many want him to have some Earth based adventures again and a team up book might allow the best of both worlds. The main GL being solo space adventures and the team up having some Earth ones and we could perhaps see his Earth based rogues again. Plus, we got Batman/Superman so why not another buddy book?


 I really, really want a Flash/GL book. I like duo books and I love Hal and Barry together. 




> One of my sentimental favs turns out to be the Black Canary cover - I've missed seeing these two hang out. (even though it was usually about Ollie)


That's one of my favorites too. I really love the Hal/Ollie/Dinah trio, I wish they could be pals again.

----------


## liwanag

> Absolutely. His constructs are gorgeous, his Hal is gorgeous, he'd have some killer alien designs, I bet his space landscapes would be great too. I'd kill for a Rocafort pencilled GL book.
> 
> I think my favorite variants are the Black Canary, Wonder Woman, Justice League, and Cyborg ones.


i like how he can draw them very detailed and still have a clean look. they guy is awesome. i would count myself lucky if dc decides to put him in gl.

----------


## vartox

Solicits are out for September...






> GREEN LANTERN #44
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> GREEN LANTERN 75 Variant cover by HOWARD CHAYKIN
> On sale SEPTEMBER 2 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
> It’s out of the frying pan and into the fire as Hal tries to recover from his encounter with Relic! But he’s about to run into some serious trouble, courtesy of a new menace from Thanagar!







> GREEN LANTERN ANNUAL #4
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by PASCAL ALIXE
> Cover by IAN CHURCHILL
> On sale SEPTEMBER 30 • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T
> What happened to Hal before the Green Lantern Corps disappeared and he was being hunted by them? Where did he get his new ship and new look? All is revealed here! Plus, a new force in the universe rises to take the place of the Green Lantern Corps!


I'm always down for some Thanagar.

----------


## liwanag

> Solicits are out for September...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks interesting enough. could it be that the book is improving. art seems ok too.

----------


## j9ac9k

A Hal sketch I did featuring his new look: (It's no substitute for his uniform, but think it might be growing on me...)

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I do enjoy that Hal was on most of them, but I really wish there'd  been at least one cover that was a group shot of all the human GLs. It's been a LONG time since they were friendly together (especially towards Hal) so a group cover would have been nice.


George Perez has historically been DC's go-to guy for drawing tons of characters in one page. Maybe they could've asked him to draw every single Green Lantern in one cover.




> 


Amazing how much better the look is when Tan's not drawing it...

----------


## Güicho

> George Perez has historically been DC's go-to guy for drawing tons of characters in one page. Maybe they could've asked him to draw every single Green Lantern in one cover.

----------


## vartox

> A Hal sketch I did featuring his new look: (It's no substitute for his uniform, but think it might be growing on me...)


That's really neat!




> Amazing how much better the look is when Tan's not drawing it...


Surprise! His mask looks huge though, and that is some intense pouting going on. Still a pretty cool cover.

Although, I think that Tan cover actually does look okay for once.

----------


## liwanag

i almost lost hope that dc wouldn't make a green lantern variant cover month. really glad they did.

just looked at all the variants again, and i must say all the covers were really awesome.

anybody else think this cover is cool?

----------


## j9ac9k

That cover just misses greatness because of two things:
-- I am not a fan of GL looking bright lime green as opposed to the darker green on his uniform.
-- *white boots!!!*  :Frown:

----------


## SJNeal

> 


I love me some Perez, but sometimes his group images just get sooo cluttered, I get a headache trying to distinguish who's who and what's what.  Case in point ^^^.   :Wink:

----------


## vartox

> anybody else think this cover is cool?


I like that one because he's sort of copying Wondy's lasso changing thing.

----------


## liwanag

> That cover just misses greatness because of two things:
> -- I am not a fan of GL looking bright lime green as opposed to the darker green on his uniform.
> -- *white boots!!!*


true.

although i think the white boots will be corrected when the issue gets printed. (or have they already?)

----------


## Den

I'm not big on alternate covers normally, but for that month I'm going to have to make an exception

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I love me some Perez, but sometimes his group images just get sooo cluttered, I get a headache trying to distinguish who's who and what's what.  Case in point ^^^.


I think that particular image would be a bit better if coloured.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## buffalorock

I think that's from War of the Green Lanterns
ALLGLS.jpg

----------


## liwanag

this cover would have been a lot cooler if hal's palm (and body) was facing the viewer

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> this cover would have been a lot cooler if hal's palm (and body) was facing the viewer


Yeah, seems kinda weird when he's in the front of the cover but you can't see his chest emblem.

----------


## liwanag

i didn't know that the green lantern star trek cross over had so many variant covers. a lot of them are actually good too. looks really interesting too.

----------


## Tony Stark

> this cover would have been a lot cooler if hal's palm (and body) was facing the viewer


I am so hyped for this crossover! I can't remember when it's supposed to start though. Some help please fellow Hal fans?

----------


## Tony Stark

> i almost lost hope that dc wouldn't make a green lantern variant cover month. really glad they did.
> 
> just looked at all the variants again, and i must say all the covers were really awesome.
> 
> anybody else think this cover is cool?


I relly love that cover There are so many I would love to get.

----------


## Den

The Star Trek/GL crossover covers are amazing

----------


## nightrider

does anyone think that amongst all the variant months, hal's variant month is the most creative?

----------


## vartox

> I am so hyped for this crossover! I can't remember when it's supposed to start though. Some help please fellow Hal fans?


July 8th, I think. 




> does anyone think that amongst all the variant months, hal's variant month is the most creative?


I kind of feel the opposite. They all have great art but I was disappointed that a lot of them are just generic action pinups.

Still going to buy a bunch, though...

----------


## liwanag

Realy excited for the GL Star Trek cross over. Hope it sells well.

Although somehow it fells that the GL lore is better suited in the Star Wars universe.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Although somehow it fells that the GL lore is better suited in the Star Wars universe.


Yeah, well, that'll never happen now Star Wars has fallen under the House of Mouse.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Since we've been talking a lot about Hal's new look lately, well it just made me realise that the more I think about it, the more I'd like to see his Bombshell look appear in the comics.



Something about that scarf and jacket combo is just cool. Could do with a little more green, though.

----------


## vartox

> Since we've been talking a lot about Hal's new look lately, well it just made me realise that the more I think about it, the more I'd like to see his Bombshell look appear in the comics.
> 
> Something about that scarf and jacket combo is just cool. Could do with a little more green, though.


I like the Bombshell look a lot too.  I wouldn't mind it making an appearance in a book. Maybe it'll be in that upcoming Bombshells book? I know that's female focused but Steve Trevor is in a solicit, dudes will probably pop up here and there. I wouldn't mind more green on it either (or a little more skin for that matter, it IS a bombshell design...).

----------


## nightrider

> I like the Bombshell look a lot too.  I wouldn't mind it making an appearance in a book. Maybe it'll be in that upcoming Bombshells book? I know that's female focused but Steve Trevor is in a solicit, dudes will probably pop up here and there. I wouldn't mind more green on it either (or a little more skin for that matter, it IS a bombshell design...).


Looks fantastic. I wanna see more of.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, well, that'll never happen now Star Wars has fallen under the House of Mouse.


too bad really. a cross over would have been a definite buy for me and my friends. i actually was disappointed that the dark horse wasn't able to keep the star wars comic. they had a pretty good run.

----------


## liwanag

hmmm... more rumors....



http://comicbook.com/2015/06/24/chri...ampaign=buffer

----------


## Den

Chris Pine would make a great Hal Jordan
Assuming he gets a half decent script

----------


## Frontier

> I like the Bombshell look a lot too.  I wouldn't mind it making an appearance in a book. Maybe it'll be in that upcoming Bombshells book? I know that's female focused but Steve Trevor is in a solicit, dudes will probably pop up here and there. I wouldn't mind more green on it either (or a little more skin for that matter, it IS a bombshell design...).


Hopefully we see him alongside Bombshell Carol  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vartox

I'm loving these Chris Pine as Hal rumors and I desperately hope they're true. 

Speaking of Chris Pine and Hal here's a Star Trek/GL interview: http://www.multiversitycomics.com/in...ern-interview/

Kirk+Hal should be really fun.

----------


## Frontier

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...-arkham-knight

Actor Scott Porter, who's playing Nightwing in Arkham Knight, discusses how he's a big fan of Hal and really got into him through Rebirth  :Smile: .

He also mentions how he'd love the chance to play Hal on TV  :Big Grin: .

----------


## liwanag

> I'm loving these Chris Pine as Hal rumors and I desperately hope they're true. 
> 
> Speaking of Chris Pine and Hal here's a Star Trek/GL interview: http://www.multiversitycomics.com/in...ern-interview/
> 
> Kirk+Hal should be really fun.


i really hope they are true. time for redemption for green lantern and the corps.

----------


## nightrider

Anyone bummed that John or Guy will be the co lead in the green lantern films?
I'm quite bummed actually, was really hoping that Hal would lead the first film solo. More importantly, I would like Hal to be in the first 2 Justice League movies without John or Guy.

----------


## vartox

> Anyone bummed that John or Guy will be the co lead in the green lantern films?
> I'm quite bummed actually, was really hoping that Hal would lead the first film solo. More importantly, I would like Hal to be in the first 2 Justice League movies without John or Guy.


Nah, I'm just glad Hal is in it. Having Hal and John is good because Hal's not getting left out and they have another chance to do a better job, and having John will please a lot of people. 

I like Guy but having him too seems a little excessive. 

I will be really annoyed if they use John instead of Hal for the JL movies, though.

----------


## nightrider

> Nah, I'm just glad Hal is in it. Having Hal and John is good because Hal's not getting left out and they have another chance to do a better job, and having John will please a lot of people. 
> 
> I like Guy but having him too seems a little excessive. 
> 
> I will be really annoyed if they use John instead of Hal for the JL movies, though.


Agreed, if they use John instead of Hal for the JL movies, I'm considering boycotting every film that John is in. I just don't think its respectful that the original silverage Hal isn't used in the movie.

----------


## byrd156

> Agreed, if they use John instead of Hal for the JL movies, I'm considering boycotting every film that John is in. I just don't think its respectful that the original silverage Hal isn't used in the movie.


Then if they choose Hal then I'm boycotting everyone he is in. It's not respectful to Alan Scott the original golden age lantern if he isn't used.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seriously who cares which lantern is used just as long as it's good and they are treated with respect. If whichever GL or GLs is used well in JL than more GLs may apear in the solo film and possible sequels.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

As a fan of both Hal and John (though admittedly more so for the former since I grew up with him as a kid), I'm more than okay with a buddy movie for both of them.

----------


## Robotman

a buddy space cop movie is definitely the way to go. bring in most of the usually divided Green Lantern fans. Chris Pine would make a perfect Hal Jordan. but Tyrese kinda sucks. i really hope doesnt end up getting the part of Stewart.

----------


## Dr. Banner

Hello, guys!
As I've said in another thread, I'm a new GL reader. My entry point in this universe was the Lost Army, which I loved. I also picked GL #41, which I enjoyed too, but not as much (mainly because of the poor art, imo). Anyway, some recommendations on additional reading would be welcome.  :Smile: 

Also, I'll use this opportunity to ask a question: _how powerful Green Lanterns are supposed to be? I know the ring gives someone immense cosmic power, but is it basically unlimited (only by the user's imagination)?_
I ask this because that could put them above even some of the other DC powerhouses.

Thank you very much.

----------


## Nix Uotan

> Hello, guys!
> As I've said in another thread, I'm a new GL reader. My entry point in this universe was the Lost Army, which I loved. I also picked GL #41, which I enjoyed too, but not as much (mainly because of the poor art, imo). Anyway, some recommendations on additional reading would be welcome. 
> 
> 
> Also, I'll use this opportunity to ask a question: _how powerful Green Lanterns are supposed to be? I know the ring gives someone immense cosmic power, but is it basically unlimited (only by the user's imagination)?_
> I ask this because that could put them above even some of the other DC powerhouses.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.



It varies and some Lanterns have done feats that others cannot. If you are a new reader, not sure how I can give examples without spoiling past issues that you might read. Generally, they are powerful but it's limited by the charge in the ring, users willpower and what they are trying to accomplish. Though if you want comparisons, I think generally a GL will lose to a Kryptonian on the warpath so whilst tough they aren't that powerful.

----------


## lancerman

It's also subjective Wiltshire "will power" being the equalizer to anything. It's more about the will you put into the construct than how creative the construct is.

----------


## nightrider

> Hello, guys!
> As I've said in another thread, I'm a new GL reader. My entry point in this universe was the Lost Army, which I loved. I also picked GL #41, which I enjoyed too, but not as much (mainly because of the poor art, imo). Anyway, some recommendations on additional reading would be welcome. 
> 
> Also, I'll use this opportunity to ask a question: _how powerful Green Lanterns are supposed to be? I know the ring gives someone immense cosmic power, but is it basically unlimited (only by the user's imagination)?_
> I ask this because that could put them above even some of the other DC powerhouses.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Start with this list. 

http://www.martinralya.com/comics/gr...-lantern-tpbs/

Anything by Geoff Johns = Good.

----------


## nightrider

> Then if they choose Hal then I'm boycotting everyone he is in. It's not respectful to Alan Scott the original golden age lantern if he isn't used. 
> 
> Seriously who cares which lantern is used just as long as it's good and they are treated with respect. If whichever GL or GLs is used well in JL than more GLs may apear in the solo film and possible sequels.


Its the same thing why you kept complaining about the lack of Donna Troy.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## vartox

> _how powerful Green Lanterns are supposed to be? I know the ring gives someone immense cosmic power, but is it basically unlimited (only by the user's imagination)?_
> I ask this because that could put them above even some of the other DC powerhouses.


It varies, from story to story, writer to writer, era to era, etc. They could do virtually anything in the silver age except for the yellow weakness, but gradually they got less powerful. Could a GL beat Superman in a 1v1 fight? Depends on the plot and who the writer wants to win, pretty much. 




> 


Oh, that's really nice!

----------


## andersonh1

> Anyone bummed that John or Guy will be the co lead in the green lantern films?
> I'm quite bummed actually, was really hoping that Hal would lead the first film solo. More importantly, I would like Hal to be in the first 2 Justice League movies without John or Guy.


Somewhat unhappy with the idea, but as long as Hal gets a good role in the film it will be fine. I think the reason for it is a combination of wanting to use DC's main Green Lantern, but also hedging their bets after the last GL film and wanting to include more minority leading characters in their movies as well. So we get a split decision.

It could be like Iron Man 2, with Tony and Rhodey. If that's the approach, I'll have no problem with it.

----------


## green blogger

I like the idea of Hal and John together in a movie. It would be much better than a reboot of Hal's origin story in a film. Though that 2011 film did not really went well, I think they should go on with the story and explore the Green Lantern Corps in future movie projects.

----------


## byrd156

> Its the same thing why you kept complaining about the lack of Donna Troy.


I don't understand what you mean. I never brought up Donna in relation to the DCCU.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Somewhat unhappy with the idea, but as long as Hal gets a good role in the film it will be fine. I think the reason for it is a combination of wanting to use DC's main Green Lantern, but also hedging their bets after the last GL film and wanting to include more minority leading characters in their movies as well. So we get a split decision.


You've absolutely nailed it there in summing up DC/WB's conundrum. Had the 2011 film never been made there's no doubt which Lantern would have been first choice.

----------


## vartox

Here's a preview for GL #42 http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ex...2/1100-152716/

Still have mixed feelings on this but his look is growing on me...

----------


## liwanag

> Here's a preview for GL #42 http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ex...2/1100-152716/
> 
> Still have mixed feelings on this but his look is growing on me...


the guy in the comment thread said it the best

----------


## Dr. Banner

Thank you for the answers, guys!

----------


## silly

> 


nice piece of art. like how the artist did the colors.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> nice piece of art. like how the artist did the colors.


Yeah, I've posted more stuff from her, she does a lot of Hal (& Sinestro) art. Hal actually has quite a few East Asian artists like her who do a decent bit of fanart for him.

I think it's the relationships with Sinestro and Barry...

----------


## vartox

> I think it's the relationships with Sinestro and Barry...


Poor Ollie is always getting left out.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Poor Ollie is always getting left out.


The two superhero friendships I recall during the Bronze Age for Hal were Ollie and Alan, FWIW.

----------


## vartox

> The two superhero friendships I recall during the Bronze Age for Hal were Ollie and Alan, FWIW.


I did like Hal and Alan's friendship a lot, but I think it was forgotten when people started associating Alan with Kyle. And now Alan is off the table entirely, unfortunately.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Poor Ollie is always getting left out.


Don't think Ollie works very well with how some people perceive Hal and Sinestro...

----------


## vartox

> Don't think Ollie works very well with how some people perceive Hal and Sinestro...


I dunno, Hal and Ollie had a pretty intense relationship too...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

How about some Neal Adams?

----------


## BFD

I have to say I do not like Hal's new look, so much so that I'm no longer reading until his gl costume returns. I'm getting my Hal fix in Justice League and JLA.

----------


## Robotman

> I have to say I do not like Hal's new look, so much so that I'm no longer reading until his gl costume returns. I'm getting my Hal fix in Justice League and JLA.


i kind of like it. possibly because i love the idea of Hal having his own space ship and being a bit of a Han Solo-like figure. a roguish space jockey.

----------


## Ragdoll

While Superman fought against police brutality in Action Comics #42, Hal Jordan continued beating an unarmed man he had arrested for the second issue in a row with Green Lantern #42. Is it bad if I am enjoying what a jerk Hal has become? He is really working overtime to sell the new image to the galaxy of him not being a "hero" any longer.

----------


## Frontier

> While Superman fought against police brutality in Action Comics #42, Hal Jordan continued beating an unarmed man he had arrested for the second issue in a row with Green Lantern #42. Is it bad if I am enjoying what a jerk Hal has become? He is really working overtime to sell the new image to the galaxy of him not being a "hero" any longer.


Well...he's not a police officer anymore, so it's not police brutality, but I wouldn't say he's a jerk considering what Trap's profession was and his comments towards Hal. That, and the first punch wasn't intentional  :Wink: .

----------


## j9ac9k

Actually, considering how GL's have seemed so ready to kill any enemy the last couple of years, Hal's adherence to preserving life seemed refreshing, if not just odd these days.  It's almost frustrating how handily Hal was able to handle those ships with a less than reliable gauntlet when Venditti had him and Kil barely able to handle gunfire from whatsername's bandits.  GLs should always have been this effective against this kind of conventional armory.

----------


## vartox

> i kind of like it. possibly because i love the idea of Hal having his own space ship and being a bit of a Han Solo-like figure. a roguish space jockey.


I like the idea of it too, I just kind of wish it could have come about in some other way than Hal losing everything yet again. Him being more of a solo agent does appeal to me though. 




> While Superman fought against police brutality in Action Comics #42, Hal Jordan continued beating an unarmed man he had arrested for the second issue in a row with Green Lantern #42. Is it bad if I am enjoying what a jerk Hal has become? He is really working overtime to sell the new image to the galaxy of him not being a "hero" any longer.


Hmm... To be fair, Supes DID snap and punch that cop because he was a jerk... And Trapper is a jerk too so I think it's fair. 

After all the crap Hal's gone through lately I think he's earned the right to be a dick for a while. 

And in other news looks like Ethan van Sciver is drawing GL #43. 

https://twitter.com/ethanvansciver/s...17823372148736

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, that hair just isn't working for me at all. I could take every other bit of the look fine, and I normally like long hair.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, that hair just isn't working for me at all. I could take every other bit of the look fine, and I normally like long hair.


Yeah it looks like  he's wearing a bad wig in that EVS page. Theoretically I don't dislike the hair but apparently NOBODY can actually make it look good.

----------


## buffalorock

I like the long hair, just wish he had some stubble or a beard to go with it. I've almost done an about face with Venditti though. I will stay kind of critical of his early stuff but I've really been enjoying these last few issues.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Anyone know what Pascal Alixe art is like? They're doing the art for the annual in September.

----------


## Sterling

> Anyone know what Pascal Alixe art is like? They're doing the art for the annual in September.


This is his art:

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Eek that looks bad, the first shot of Superman looks decent enough though but $5 for art like that no thanks I think I'll pass on the annual.

----------


## Nix Uotan

Krona's gauntlet is... really powerful. Has a ring generated like a near moon sized construct as easily as Hal did this issue? Not surprising as the gauntlet is said to be more powerful than a bunch of power rings but seeing it in action is another thing.

----------


## Dr. Banner

> Krona's gauntlet is... really powerful. Has a ring generated like a near moon sized construct as easily as Hal did this issue? Not surprising as the gauntlet is said to be more powerful than a bunch of power rings but seeing it in action is another thing.


Talked to Venditti, and he said not even Hal has any idea about how powerful the gauntlet is.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah it looks like  he's wearing a bad wig in that EVS page. Theoretically I don't dislike the hair but apparently NOBODY can actually make it look good.


The thing about it, I guess, is that the look is in a way, intentionally designed to look bad, seeing as it's supposed to be an unkempt, renegade, homeless Hal wandering the universe trying to go about quietly and not really having time to maintain his appearance.

----------


## vartox

> Talked to Venditti, and he said not even Hal has any idea about how powerful the gauntlet is.


Interesting. Hope we see some big cool feats with it eventually.




> The thing about it, I guess, is that the look is in a way, intentionally designed to look bad, seeing as it's supposed to be an unkempt, renegade, homeless Hal wandering the universe trying to go about quietly and not really having time to maintain his appearance.


I thought about that, but with the art I couldn't really tell if he was supposed to look kind of dirty or not. Still... he's handsome enough to pull off longer hair, it shouldn't consistently be drawn so bad even if he is supposed to look like he's in desperate need of a shower.

----------


## Vision

Didnt know if to post this on the John Stewart thread or the Hal Jordan thread, but given the current circunstances I posted it on both (found it on tumblr).

TheLightKnights.jpg

Hal finally took a shower lol

And, am I allowed to say how awesome Kyle looks or is a instant ban? XD

----------


## nightrider

> Didnt know if to post this on the John Stewart thread or the Hal Jordan thread, but given the current circunstances I posted it on both (found it on tumblr).
> 
> TheLightKnights.jpg
> 
> Hal finally took a shower lol
> 
> And, am I allowed to say how awesome Kyle looks or is a instant ban? XD


Totally in love with panel 3

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Didnt know if to post this on the John Stewart thread or the Hal Jordan thread, but given the current circunstances I posted it on both (found it on tumblr).
> 
> TheLightKnights.jpg
> 
> Hal finally took a shower lol
> 
> And, am I allowed to say how awesome Kyle looks or is a instant ban? XD


I think its from the upcoming annual which takes place before the Corp disappearance.  The art is awkward looking.

----------


## vartox

> Didnt know if to post this on the John Stewart thread or the Hal Jordan thread, but given the current circunstances I posted it on both (found it on tumblr).
> 
> Hal finally took a shower lol
> 
> And, am I allowed to say how awesome Kyle looks or is a instant ban? XD


Pretty sure that's just fanart, John's got his DCAU design and Hal's got grey temples. 

And nah, you're fine. The implied Kyle/Carol is ruffling my feathers something fierce though. I cannot stand that pairing.

----------


## liwanag

> Pretty sure that's just fanart, John's got his DCAU design and Hal's got grey temples. 
> 
> And nah, you're fine. The implied Kyle/Carol is ruffling my feathers something fierce though. I cannot stand that pairing.


same here. really annoyed actually with kyle and carol pairing. wonder what plans dc has for carol.

----------


## nightrider

> same here. really annoyed actually with kyle and carol pairing. wonder what plans dc has for carol.


Exactly. Couldn't they pair carol with a non gl? I'm super cheesed that carol is dating Kyle as if Kyle and Hal aren't similar enough.

----------


## vartox

> same here. really annoyed actually with kyle and carol pairing. wonder what plans dc has for carol.


Hopefully nothing unless it invokes them breaking up off panel...

I don't really want to see her in Omega Men, acknowledging that pairing is going to be a huge stain on an otherwise  stellar book for me. 




> Exactly. Couldn't they pair carol with a non gl? I'm super cheesed that carol is dating Kyle as if Kyle and Hal aren't similar enough.


Or just have her be single since she's literally always been defined by her relationships to men. I didn't like the way they broke up her and Hal but it could have been a good opportunity to develop her more. But nope, I guess somebody thought screwing over Hal more instead was preferable.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Didnt know if to post this on the John Stewart thread or the Hal Jordan thread, but given the current circunstances I posted it on both (found it on tumblr).
> 
> TheLightKnights.jpg
> 
> Hal finally took a shower lol
> 
> And, am I allowed to say how awesome Kyle looks or is a instant ban? XD


Carol is a brick-house!

----------


## liwanag

interview with venditti.

http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ro...i/1100-152809/

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

Some news regarding Chris Pine as Hal Jordan. Apparently DC gave him a choice. Here's hoping he makes the right one.

http://comicbook.com/2015/07/06/rumo...-steve-trevor/

----------


## Punisher007

Wouldn't be the first time.  Apparently WB/DC gave The Rock the choice of either playing Shazam or Black Adam (he made the right choice imo).  

As for Carol, I keep pushing for a Star Sapphire book centered around her running the Corps.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Some news regarding Chris Pine as Hal Jordan. Apparently DC gave him a choice. Here's hoping he makes the right one.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/07/06/rumo...-steve-trevor/


I would have to think Hal Jordan would be the preferable (and more profitable) choice, but we shall see.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Apparently WB/DC gave The Rock the choice of either playing Shazam or Black Adam (he made the right choice imo).


He should have only been offered Black Adam, IMO.

----------


## vartox

> Some news regarding Chris Pine as Hal Jordan. Apparently DC gave him a choice. Here's hoping he makes the right one.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/07/06/rumo...-steve-trevor/


Really hoping this is true and that he goes with Hal! He'd  be perfect. 

Speaking of which the Star Trek/Green Lantern crossover starts tomorrow, here's a preview. 

http://www.comicosity.com/preview-st...een-lantern-1/

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Some news regarding Chris Pine as Hal Jordan. Apparently DC gave him a choice. Here's hoping he makes the right one.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/07/06/rumo...-steve-trevor/


I would think it's a no-brainer. It depends whether he actually wants to essentially spend a lot of the next few years playing a major part in cape films, or just a smaller one so he can focus on other projects, because otherwise his options are "headline a movie series" or "be a minor love interest for a couple films".




> Wouldn't be the first time.  Apparently WB/DC gave The Rock the choice of either playing Shazam or Black Adam (he made the right choice imo).


He does look more like Black Adam and I suppose he fits the part more, but I mean, it would've really catered to the wish-fulfillment aspect of Shazam if Billy was turning into The Rock as a superhero.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Or just have her be single since she's literally always been defined by her relationships to men. I didn't like the way they broke up her and Hal but it could have been a good opportunity to develop her more. But nope, I guess somebody thought screwing over Hal more instead was preferable.


Yeah, her and her dad, and then her romantic relationships... I'd have thought her leading the Star Sapphires would've led to something otherwise, but I mean the whole nature of that "females-only, powered by love" thing just has the wrong connotations really.

----------


## liwanag

> Really hoping this is true and that he goes with Hal! He'd  be perfect. 
> 
> Speaking of which the Star Trek/Green Lantern crossover starts tomorrow, here's a preview. 
> 
> http://www.comicosity.com/preview-st...een-lantern-1/


Now that preview looks really interesting..

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if the fact that Hal is making use of Krona's Gauntlet in Green Lantern, without fully comprehending or controlling its full power, and John's team interacting with a version of Krona in Lost Army was intentional or just a neat coincidence? 

I'm pro HalxCarol, but I'm all for keeping her out of romantic relationships or being defined by relationships with men if it means strengthening her character (even as much as being defined by those she loves is a part of said character). Just be nice to know if she was going to appear in anything  :Frown: .

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, her and her dad, and then her romantic relationships... I'd have thought her leading the Star Sapphires would've led to something otherwise, but I mean the whole nature of that "females-only, powered by love" thing just has the wrong connotations really.


The Star Sapphires as a whole kind of rub me the wrong way, to be honest. 





> I wonder if the fact that Hal is making use of Krona's Gauntlet in Green Lantern, without fully comprehending or controlling its full power, and John's team interacting with a version of Krona in Lost Army was intentional or just a neat coincidence?


I'm guessing it's probably not a coincidence but it'll probably be a while until there's any payoff. 

And yeah, agreed on Carol. I would like to see her and Hal back together eventually but she could use some development of her own in the meantime (i.e. not with Kyle please). I don't mind if she's not appearing anywhere for a while, though. I don't really care for how Venditti or Bunn write her.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The Star Sapphires as a whole kind of rub me the wrong way, to be honest.


Yeah, I think you've mentioned it before. I think some of my issues with them would go if they just started including male Sapphires, otherwise it seems to give the wrong impression if the female-only Corps are a slightly creepy bunch of stalkers.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, I think you've mentioned it before. I think some of my issues with them would go if they just started including male Sapphires, otherwise it seems to give the wrong impression if the female-only Corps are a slightly creepy bunch of stalkers.


That bugs me too, so far I think John's the only male who's earned a legit sapphire ring, but I wouldn't mind seeing more dudes in the corps. That doesn't take care of my other issues like they ARE a bunch of obsessed weirdos who have no problems brainwashing people and manipulating them for the sake of "love", or how inconsistent their powers are, or how inconsistent what a Star Sapphire is actually supposed to do/be is, and so on. That's not really for this thread though, I guess. 

Anybody check out Star Trek/GL? Hal only showed up at the end but I thought it was a nice issue.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I would like to see [Carol] and Hal back together eventually but she could use some development of her own in the meantime (i.e. not with Kyle please). I don't mind if she's not appearing anywhere for a while, though. I don't really care for how Venditti or Bunn write her.


I would love for Carol to appear in JLU, if not "Justice League" after Darkseid War during the time when Hal is out renegading in space and there are no GL's to fill the GL slot in the League.

----------


## Frontier

> I would love for Carol to appear in JLU, if not "Justice League" after Darkseid War during the time when Hal is out renegading in space and there are no GL's to fill the GL slot in the League.


Both would be awesome, but I think it's likely that either Simon (depending on if he's still on Earth and not lost with the other GL's) or Power Ring will fill out Hal's spot on the team after he likely leaves post-Darkseid War.

----------


## comewithme_golem

> Both would be awesome, but I think it's likely that either Simon (depending on if he's still on Earth and not lost with the other GL's) or Power Ring will fill out Hal's spot on the team after he likely leaves post-Darkseid War.


  I wish they team green lantern up with green arrow and did a social conscience story like they did in the 70s.

----------


## mrumsey

Spotted on the show floor at SDCC -

dccollectibles0009.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Spotted on the show floor at SDCC -
> 
> dccollectibles0009.jpg


Odd. Is that for a new range of figures? I don't recall Lee Bermejo ever designing a Hal look before.

----------


## vartox

> Odd. Is that for a new range of figures? I don't recall Lee Bermejo ever designing a Hal look before.


They're doing more artist designer figures. There's four Lee Bermejo ones, Hal plus Lex Luthor, Superman, and Batman. I don't recall him ever drawing Hal before either so I guess it's a new one just for the line? 

It's kinda bulky but I like it. I like the sculpt of his hair.

----------


## liwanag

> Spotted on the show floor at SDCC -
> 
> dccollectibles0009.jpg


Now that looks sweet. I agree that the hair has a nice sculpt. The battery is bit too big.

----------


## NathanS

> Spotted on the show floor at SDCC -
> 
> dccollectibles0009.jpg


Why do people keep thinking they're going to do better then Gil Kane?  Because your not.  Lord that is ugly.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I don't recall him ever drawing Hal before either so I guess it's a new one just for the line?


Just once.  :Embarrassment:  It's in part of my avatar...

----------


## vartox

> Just once.  It's in part of my avatar...


Oh yeah, how did I forget that cover?? It looks great.

----------


## liwanag

> Why do people keep thinking they're going to do better then Gil Kane?  Because your not.  Lord that is ugly.


well, i wouldn't exactly call it ugly....

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Have we posted New God Hal here yet?

----------


## liwanag

> Have we posted New God Hal here yet?



havent seen this yet. where is this from?

----------


## Frontier

> havent seen this yet. where is this from?


I'm pretty sure its a cover for the Justice League: Gods and Men one-shots that will be spinning off from Darkseid War  :Cool: . 

Here's the description for Hal's: 

Green Lantern – Oa has been conquered and transformed into a Parademon factory and the Green Lantern Corps is no more! Only Hal Jordan remains to follow a distress call from the last active Lantern seen fighting on Oa: John Stewart.

----------


## vartox

> Have we posted New God Hal here yet?


I REALLY like that design. Looks a bit like Lightray...




> havent seen this yet. where is this from?


There are going to be six Darkseid War one shot tie ins: http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...s-of-one-shots

Not sure who's writing the GL one. Possibly either Steve Orlando, Tom King or Robbie Williams.

----------


## Frontier

> I REALLY like that design. Looks a bit like Lightray...


Now that you mention it, I can see the resemblance. 

What with Batman on the Mobius Chair, Lex trying to take over from Darkseid, Flash becoming Black Racer, and Shazam channeling the New Gods, seems the League is going to become more like a specific New God (or in Shazam's case, multiple).

----------


## nightrider

Anyone got clearer pictures of Hal Jordan concept art for green lantern corp in 2020? I've only found a blurry picture.

----------


## vartox

> Anyone got clearer pictures of Hal Jordan concept art for green lantern corp in 2020? I've only found a blurry picture.


All I've seen is one blurry picture too. Looks like a dark haired guy with a beard. I don't think there'll be better quality until they hopefully release some pics officially.

----------


## liwanag

> All I've seen is one blurry picture too. Looks like a dark haired guy with a beard. I don't think there'll be better quality until they hopefully release some pics officially.


say what now?.... does the concept art look like chris pine or what? haven't been on the internet much lately... any news on the green lantern movie?

----------


## vartox

> say what now?.... does the concept art look like chris pine or what? haven't been on the internet much lately... any news on the green lantern movie?


Honestly it's so blurry it's hard to tell. I think some people who were there said it looks like it could have been Chris Pine but I haven't heard anything definite. It also looked like there was more than one person but again it's hard to make out. 

And no there wasn't really news beyond the one concept art picture and that they're changing  the name to Green Lantern Corps.

----------


## silly

anybody read the green lantern / star trek cross over yet? just wanted to ask your thoughts before picking it up.

----------


## Frontier

> anybody read the green lantern / star trek cross over yet? just wanted to ask your thoughts before picking it up.


Yeah, I thought it was pretty good  :Smile: .

Vartox already touched on this, but it's a lot more heavy on the Star Trek side of things, at least in terms of cast for this issue.

----------


## liwanag

> Honestly it's so blurry it's hard to tell. I think some people who were there said it looks like it could have been Chris Pine but I haven't heard anything definite. It also looked like there was more than one person but again it's hard to make out. 
> 
> And no there wasn't really news beyond the one concept art picture and that they're changing  the name to Green Lantern Corps.


Granted the movie is still so far away, hope we get some news soon.

Wishful thinking on my part probably... 

Usually how early do actors get casted in their roles?

----------


## LP22

I love hal's smile in this one almost like he's asking "you mad?"

hal-jordan.jpg

----------


## Nix Uotan

> Have we posted New God Hal here yet?


Lightray makes kind of sense for Hal especially with Barry taking the Black Racers powers. Though, are those winged Third Army creatures with New God Hal or Parademons? The head shape looks kind of like the exposed brains of the Third Army plus they have a Lantern symbol so I'm presuming they are Hals army.

----------


## vartox

> Lightray makes kind of sense for Hal especially with Barry taking the Black Racers powers. Though, are those winged Third Army creatures with New God Hal or Parademons? The head shape looks kind of like the exposed brains of the Third Army plus they have a Lantern symbol so I'm presuming they are Hals army.


They look like Parademons to me. 

I'm really looking forward to that one shot, it sounds cool and Tom King & Doc Shaner are working on it. Yum. 

And here's GL #45 solicit:






> GREEN LANTERN #45
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> Monsters Variant cover by NEAL ADAMS
> On sale OCTOBER 7 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
> Following a trail of death from one planet to the next, renegade Hal Jordan faces Black Hand in a duel unlike any you’ve seen before! One wields a weapon mightier than a dozen Green Lantern rings. The other has the power to turn entire planets to stone. Both will be tested to their limits—and beyond.

----------


## nightrider

http://www.newsarama.com/25237-justi...treatment.html

Here's a fan made justice league trailer.

Another thing to note is that latest numbers from
Comichron is out. Green lantern 41 beats green lantern lost army 1. It goes to show that without star writer Geoff johns and with Glc given a reboot, fans still prefer to read about the adventures of Hal Jordan. Clearly, Hal Jordan is the best green lantern for justice league movie. I'm okay to have john and guy co star in Glc but Hal needs to still be the lead.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Lightray makes kind of sense for Hal especially with Barry taking the Black Racers powers. Though, are those winged Third Army creatures with New God Hal or Parademons? The head shape looks kind of like the exposed brains of the Third Army plus they have a Lantern symbol so I'm presuming they are Hals army.


They look like Parademons, seems like Hal takes charge of them.

----------


## nightrider

> They look like Parademons, seems like Hal takes charge of them.


nice, do you think its parademon constructs?

----------


## liwanag

nice trailer. really glad that there has been lots of attention lately on dc movies. im dying for more green lantern movie news.

----------


## nightrider

http://www.ibtimes.com/dc-comics-leg...-store-2002637

DC comics legends arrived in itunes app and looks like Hal Jordan is playing a huge role in this game.

----------


## vartox

> http://www.ibtimes.com/dc-comics-leg...-store-2002637
> 
> DC comics legends arrived in itunes app and looks like Hal Jordan is playing a huge role in this game.


Looks pretty cool but I can't find it in iTunes. Maybe it's tablet only, I'll have to check again later .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> http://www.ibtimes.com/dc-comics-leg...-store-2002637
> 
> DC comics legends arrived in itunes app and looks like Hal Jordan is playing a huge role in this game.


iTunes only? Damnit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I have a question for you guys......with Bats in the Mobius Chair......would it be unreasonable for Hal to ask what was the last words of Martin Jordan before his plane exploded?

That was something of a loose end Geoff never resolved during his run on GL.

----------


## liwanag

> I have a question for you guys......with Bats in the Mobius Chair......would it be unreasonable for Hal to ask what was the last words of Martin Jordan before his plane exploded?
> 
> That was something of a loose end Geoff never resolved during his run on GL.


does the chair grant omnipotence? it would probably be interesting for hal to find out what caused the crash of his dad's plane. mechanical failure, pilot error, sabotage....

although if one thinks about it. the a.i. of the power ring is pretty expansive, then there's the book of oa. hal probably already did a lot of research during his rookie years.

----------


## nightrider

> I have a question for you guys......with Bats in the Mobius Chair......would it be unreasonable for Hal to ask what was the last words of Martin Jordan before his plane exploded?
> 
> That was something of a loose end Geoff never resolved during his run on GL.


If Johns still remember that plot point, he may spin it out into a not so simple death and have a villain tied to the death of his father, thereby creating more character driven stories and villains. Thats what he does best.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If Johns still remember that plot point, he may spin it out into a not so simple death and have a villain tied to the death of his father, thereby creating more character driven stories and villains. Thats what he does best.


On a side note, it's odd no one's ever done a story switching from Hal's dad issues to his mum issues. She raised him and his brothers alone only for him to leave family after 18 to fly when she forbade him, getting kinda disowned for it, never really reconciling with her before she died etc.

----------


## Frontier

> On a side note, it's odd no one's ever done a story switching from Hal's dad issues to his mum issues. She raised him and his brothers alone only for him to leave family after 18 to fly when she forbade him, getting kinda disowned for it, never really reconciling with her before she died etc.


And I don't think Hal's issues with Jack come up as often either, aside from maybe early Johns issues or Secret Origin. He may have been able to save his relationship with Jim, but it doesn't come up as much that both his mom and brother died before he could make it up to them  :Frown: .

----------


## vartox

> On a side note, it's odd no one's ever done a story switching from Hal's dad issues to his mum issues. She raised him and his brothers alone only for him to leave family after 18 to fly when she forbade him, getting kinda disowned for it, never really reconciling with her before she died etc.


Yeah, it seems like there's a potential story there that's completely glossed over. They couldn't have had that good of a relationship if she threw him out at 18 and refused to ever speak to him again even though he did try.




> And I don't think Hal's issues with Jack come up as often either, aside from maybe early Johns issues or Secret Origin. He may have been able to save his relationship with Jim, but it doesn't come up as much that both his mom and brother died before he could make it up to them .


DeMatteis wrote quite a bit of Hal and Jack in his Spectre run, but their relationship didn't really seem as rocky as Johns made it out to be later. Jack dying lead to Hal taking care of his daughter Helen, too. Come to think of it that run also had a cute story about his mom cheering up the kids at Christmas after their dad died (and Hal got to team up with Santa Claus).

----------


## Frontier

Cool  :Smile: .

I think this has probably already been answered here, but has Hal's tenure as The Spectre been collected at all?

----------


## vartox

> Cool .
> 
> I think this has probably already been answered here, but has Hal's tenure as The Spectre been collected at all?


No and it's not even on comixology which is a total shame. I'd throw money at it if I could.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> And I don't think Hal's issues with Jack come up as often either, aside from maybe early Johns issues or Secret Origin. He may have been able to save his relationship with Jim, but it doesn't come up as much that both his mom and brother died before he could make it up to them .





> Yeah, it seems like there's a potential story there that's completely glossed over. They couldn't have had that good of a relationship if she threw him out at 18 and refused to ever speak to him again even though he did try.


Yeah, Hal's family has always been a bit underdeveloped.

A bit odd seeing as he was pretty much one of the first superheroes who had a bunch of brothers hanging about, instead of just being another orphaned only child.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> does the chair grant omnipotence? it would probably be interesting for hal to find out what caused the crash of his dad's plane. mechanical failure, pilot error, sabotage....
> 
> although if one thinks about it. the a.i. of the power ring is pretty expansive, then there's the book of oa. hal probably already did a lot of research during his rookie years.


I always looked at Martin Jordan's death as an accident. About Oa, I would not be surprised if any information in the Book of Oa concerning Martin was real.......given how underhanded the old guardians proved to be.





> If Johns still remember that plot point, he may spin it out into a not so simple death and have a villain tied to the death of his father, thereby creating more character driven stories and villains. Thats what he does best.


If that happened, how objective would Hal be when he finally confronted the villain?

On a side note, I'd also be interested if Barry consulted the chair about his mother.

Thanks for the responses!

----------


## vartox

IIRC part of Gerard Jones' initial plan for his GL run that would have been the story that ran instead of ET involved Hal finding out that the Guardians were responsible (can't remember if it was accidental or intentional though) for Martin's death.

Barry asking about his mother would be really interesting.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, Hal's family has always been a bit underdeveloped.
> 
> A bit odd seeing as he was pretty much one of the first superheroes who had a bunch of brothers hanging about, instead of just being another orphaned only child.


that's the reason why i felt hal should get back to earth. hal spends a lot of time in outer space, i sometimes wonder why no one has filed a missing person report.

odd indeed.

----------


## liwanag

by shawne alleyne

----------


## LP22

Nice Artwork. :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

Cool seeing Hal and Sinestro together with their respective Corps. Entities  :Cool: . 

Though Sinestro with Parallax seems more fitting, especially now, while I think Kyle would've made more sense with Ion even if it would've lost some of that duality with the Sinestro art.

----------


## Nix Uotan

> by shawne alleyne


Very nice, I quite like this. Wonder if the others are drawn with their entities... that would be cool to see.

----------


## liwanag

> IIRC part of Gerard Jones' initial plan for his GL run that would have been the story that ran instead of ET involved Hal finding out that the Guardians were responsible (can't remember if it was accidental or intentional though) for Martin's death.
> 
> Barry asking about his mother would be really interesting.


you know what, that would have been a cool plot to pursue. can't imagine what hal would do to the guardians. wish dc would print the story gerard jones wrote.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> IIRC part of Gerard Jones' initial plan for his GL run that would have been the story that ran instead of ET involved Hal finding out that the Guardians were responsible (can't remember if it was accidental or intentional though) for Martin's death.
> 
> Barry asking about his mother would be really interesting.


I forgot about that plot ideal.

----------


## LP22

> Cool seeing Hal and Sinestro together with their respective Corps. Entities .
> 
> Though Sinestro with Parallax seems more fitting, especially now, while I think Kyle would've made more sense with Ion even if it would've lost some of that duality with the Sinestro art.


Really love Hal and Sinestro their relationship and rivalry with each other has been one of the more interesting aspects of the Green Lantern stories and mediums over the years,cant wait for hal to pop up on the sinestro title or sinestro popping up on the GL title and see both catching on(and probably beat the S@#T out of each other like always).and as for ION for some reason I really miss Sodam Yat he had a lot of potential for his character too bad he was wasted like he did.

----------


## liwanag

A bit embarrassed to ask this, but who are Hal's brothers again? And does Hal suppossed to have a niece named Helen? And a superfero cousin named Airwave?

----------


## Nix Uotan

> A bit embarrassed to ask this, but who are Hal's brothers again? And does Hal suppossed to have a niece named Helen? And a superfero cousin named Airwave?


Suppose it depends on how much continuity has been affected by the reboot. He's got the one brother that we have seen quite recently when him and the family were taken to see Hal on Mogo. So, he's still alive but there was another older brother who I think died with his wife?

This might be helpful: http://greenlantern.wikia.com/wiki/Jordan_Family_Tree

With the way things are now, Airwave might simply be the Earth-2 version of Hal.

----------


## vartox

> A bit embarrassed to ask this, but who are Hal's brothers again? And does Hal suppossed to have a niece named Helen? And a superfero cousin named Airwave?


He has a younger brother Jim and an older brother Jack. In Hal's Spectre run Jim had died when Coast City was destroyed but he shows up alive with no explanation in Johns' GL. Jack also dies while Hal is the Spectre and Hal takes care of Jack's daughter Helen (iirc in her first appearance she was called Jennifer but they switched it to Helen later) (I also don't think she ever showed up again after his Spectre run ended which is a shame). The recent Grayson sneak peek had another nephew of Hal's named Jason who I guess is one of Jack's kids? Jim's got two kids named Jane and Howard. The site Nix linked says Jack's got another daughter Jan but I've never seen her mentioned myself. 

And yeah he's got a superhero cousin Air Wave, who is also named Hal Jordan. I don't think he exists post-Flashpoint (but making him Earth 2 version of Hal might be cool). 

He's got a pretty extensive family for a superhero but most of them are dead or never mentioned... One thing I do like about Venditti's run is he's used Jim a couple times.

----------


## liwanag

> He has a younger brother Jim and an older brother Jack. In Hal's Spectre run Jim had died when Coast City was destroyed but he shows up alive with no explanation in Johns' GL. Jack also dies while Hal is the Spectre and Hal takes care of Jack's daughter Helen (iirc in her first appearance she was called Jennifer but they switched it to Helen later) (I also don't think she ever showed up again after his Spectre run ended which is a shame). The recent Grayson sneak peek had another nephew of Hal's named Jason who I guess is one of Jack's kids? Jim's got two kids named Jane and Howard. The site Nix linked says Jack's got another daughter Jan but I've never seen her mentioned myself. 
> 
> And yeah he's got a superhero cousin Air Wave, who is also named Hal Jordan. I don't think he exists post-Flashpoint (but making him Earth 2 version of Hal might be cool). 
> 
> He's got a pretty extensive family for a superhero but most of them are dead or never mentioned... One thing I do like about Venditti's run is he's used Jim a couple times.


That's probably the way things are shen it comes to the families of superheroes. They either get killed, drop out in limbo, or revealed as would be alien conquerors.

Airwave as Earth 2 Hal Jordan sounds interesting.

----------


## liwanag

saw this....  and got disappointed

http://comicbook.com/2015/07/20/arro...ll-probably-b/

----------


## RoboCop

> saw this....  and got *disappointed*
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/07/20/arro...ll-probably-b/


Me too.  :Frown:

----------


## liwanag

> Me too.


thank you for empathizing. and here i was thinking that hal's friendship with barry and ollie would get a nod at in the small screen...

----------


## vartox

> saw this....  and got disappointed
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/07/20/arro...ll-probably-b/


That is disappointing. Are they really going to bring in Coast City and not use Hal or even Carol? Or Tom? What a bummer.

----------


## RoboCop

> That is disappointing. Are they really going to bring in Coast City and not use Hal or even Carol? Or Tom? What a bummer.


They're still using Coast City?!  What's the point?!

----------


## Frontier

> They're still using Coast City?!  What's the point?!


I wouldn't be shocked if Coast City stops showing up or being mentioned in any meaningful way now that they have no reason to use it to build up to either Hal or Green Lantern...like how Kord Industries got several mentions in the first two seasons of Arrow, but was dropped as an element once the show had to use Ray Palmer in Ted's place and thus "Palmer Technologies" instead of Kord Industries. 

Of course, it seems more like Guggenheim just assumes they won't be able to use Hal now that the GLC movie is announced, rather than DC actually telling him that they have "plans" for the character like they did for John and Ted Kord. Heck, Flash seems exempt from the type of embargo's that Arrow is saddled with, so maybe he could still appear on Flash? The show did have the most direct reference to Hal yet in the DCTVU  :Smile: . 

Though speaking of Hal in the comics...does anyone think Hal with the gauntlet could actually give a Parallax empowered Sinestro a good challenge?

----------


## liwanag

I never did understood the character embargoes they did for Arrow. Would a character appearing on TV affect a movies performance?

And the whole Ted Kord deal... a shame really. It would have been fun to see Ted on the small screen.

----------


## j9ac9k

It wouldn't surprise me if they are using Hal in a small way, but are just lying about not being able to and want it to be more of a surprise.  Since he's going to be in the movies anyway, I'm just looking forward to that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I believe DC/WB are being very cautious with the GL franchise.

Perhaps they are being too cautious.

----------


## liwanag

I wish wb could develop a strategy that would capitalize on all their dc franchises. The market is flooded with tons of batman products and yet there's no sign of oversaturation.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wish wb could develop a strategy that would capitalize on all their dc franchises. The market is flooded with tons of batman products and yet there's no sign of oversaturation.


Batman is a revenge fantasy, so that may play a part in his appeal. Although I like the notion of one weirdo attracting several weirdos to this totally corrupted city.

GL, to me, is more about adventure, courage, and inspiring hope without the messianic overtones of Superman may have.

----------


## vartox

> It wouldn't surprise me if they are using Hal in a small way, but are just lying about not being able to and want it to be more of a surprise.  Since he's going to be in the movies anyway, I'm just looking forward to that.


I'm hoping this is the case. I'm choosing to believe they just want to keep him a surprise until the midseason finales.

----------


## liwanag

> Batman is a revenge fantasy, so that may play a part in his appeal. Although I like the notion of one weirdo attracting several weirdos to this totally corrupted city.
> 
> GL, to me, is more about adventure, courage, and inspiring hope without the messianic overtones of Superman may have.


as much as i like batman, i never could figure out why he has such universal appeal. dc sure did something right with him to make him so popular. it's probably the gadgets, the martial arts, the rogues gallery...

i wonder what dc should do with green lantern (and hawkman, and aquaman, and the rest) to improve their marketability.

with green lantern, there's actually something i would like to change about him and the rest of the corps. instead of willpower, i would make the rings run on faith instead, or is it faith too similar in concept with hope?

----------


## liwanag

> It wouldn't surprise me if they are using Hal in a small way, but are just lying about not being able to and want it to be more of a surprise.  Since he's going to be in the movies anyway, I'm just looking forward to that.


Has there been an official confirmation that Hal will be in the GL Corps movie?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Has there been an official confirmation that Hal will be in the GL Corps movie?


I'm not going on anything official other than the fact that they're making a "GLC" movie.  I just can't imagine they'd have a movie about the corps and leave Hal out, especially since WB has had Hal front-and-center as the GL in every JLA related product (animation, video games, theme parks, etc) the last several years.

----------


## vartox

> with green lantern, there's actually something i would like to change about him and the rest of the corps. instead of willpower, i would make the rings run on faith instead, or is it faith too similar in concept with hope?


Interesting. What do you mean by that? 




> Has there been an official confirmation that Hal will be in the GL Corps movie?


I don't think so. Just a lot of rumors.

----------


## vartox

And here's a great picture by Doc Shaner! He's drawing the JL Gods & Men one shot in October, I can't wait to see that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> as much as i like batman, i never could figure out why he has such universal appeal. dc sure did something right with him to make him so popular. it's probably the gadgets, the martial arts, the rogues gallery...
> 
> i wonder what dc should do with green lantern (and hawkman, and aquaman, and the rest) to improve their marketability.
> 
> with green lantern, there's actually something i would like to change about him and the rest of the corps. instead of willpower, i would make the rings run on faith instead, or is it faith too similar in concept with hope?


In addition to the revenge fantasy, I think Batman appeals to those with a cynical disposition. He is the one "normal" guy on a team full of gods, but he is not in awe of them. In fact, they all fear him. Plus, most of his enemies are obsessed with him.

Part of the GL appeal is overcoming great fear. I enjoy the thought that a GL will never sneak up on you. Unless a GL is moving at great speeds, you will see him/her/it coming a mile away.

I see why Johns wrote the dichotomy between Hal & Bruce. They are opposites. As with Superman, I just don't like how writers make Hal less than Batman. I don't think an agent of fear should look more appealing than agents of courage (Hal) & hope (Superman).

I think (secular) faith & willpower go hand-in-hand. Courage is about believing in yourself, and while being aware of fear, not allowing it to handcuff you.

That theme was evident during the Sinestro Corps war when the folks of Coast City refused to cave-in to fear & leave, and showed their support by lighting the sky with green.

The main title should get back to that vibe, and hit those themes instead of relying so much on sci-fi, imo.

I enjoyed the recent takes Geoff used with Aquaman (the noble bad-a$$) & Hawkman ("it's not my blood" and "you want him dead or alive"....he should be the JL's answer to Wolverine). I may not have agreed with the way Geoff handled Hal, but I have no complaints about how he wrote Aquaman & Hawkman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I have no doubt Hal will appear in the GLC film. I believe Hal will be in the JL film as a major player. I am hoping Guy shows up along with Hal & John. I say that hoping that writers will move Hal away from the "class-clown with a heart of gold" role that should be reserved for Gardner.

----------


## silly

> In addition to the revenge fantasy, I think Batman appeals to those with a cynical disposition. He is the one "normal" guy on a team full of gods, but he is not in awe of them. In fact, they all fear him. Plus, most of his enemies are obsessed with him.


*I do agree that Batman relies on intimidation and fear to accomplish his goals, but I wouldn't go as far to say that the League fears him. The most probably is mistrust.*

[/QUOTE]Part of the GL appeal is overcoming great fear. I enjoy the thought that a GL will never sneak up on you. Unless a GL is moving at great speeds, you will see him/her/it coming a mile away.

I see why Johns wrote the dichotomy between Hal & Bruce. They are opposites. As with Superman, I just don't like how writers make Hal less than Batman. I don't think an agent of fear should look more appealing than agents of courage (Hal) & hope (Superman).

I think (secular) faith & willpower go hand-in-hand. Courage is about believing in yourself, and while being aware of fear, not allowing it to handcuff you.

That theme was evident during the Sinestro Corps war when the folks of Coast City refused to cave-in to fear & leave, and showed their support by lighting the sky with green.

The main title should get back to that vibe, and hit those themes instead of relying so much on sci-fi, imo.[/QUOTE]

*This is a major appeal for me about GL. That no matter the overwhelming odds, a Lantern can rise above all of his or hers doubts and fears. I still enjoy the sci-fi aspect, but wish that Green Lantern goes back to earth once in a while.* 

[/QUOTE]I enjoyed the recent takes Geoff used with Aquaman (the noble bad-a$$) & Hawkman ("it's not my blood" and "you want him dead or alive"....he should be the JL's answer to Wolverine). I may not have agreed with the way Geoff handled Hal, but I have no complaints about how he wrote Aquaman & Hawkman.[/QUOTE]

*Agreed. Hawkman should be DC's answer to Wolverine.*

----------


## liwanag

> Interesting. What do you mean by that?


forgive me if my definitions are not right, english is not my native language. 

the way i understand willpower is the capacity to want something to happen. how badly you want that thing to happen.

faith for the green lanterns would be the belief that causes them to act. and that belief needs to be based on something that which is right and true. their power can be limitless just as long as their faith is based on truth and is righteous. 

i now realize that i may have thought things through, but those are thoughts for the moment.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *This is a major appeal for me about GL. That no matter the overwhelming odds, a Lantern can rise above all of his or hers doubts and fears. I still enjoy the sci-fi aspect, but wish that Green Lantern goes back to earth once in a while.*


A few Earth-bound tales should be added to the mix with the main title, especially with the GLC mostly dealing with space stuff.

----------


## nightrider

> I have no doubt Hal will appear in the GLC film. I believe Hal will be in the JL film as a major player. I am hoping Guy shows up along with Hal & John. I say that hoping that writers will move Hal away from the "class-clown with a heart of gold" role that should be reserved for Gardner.


Agree with that, my only concern is that writers fall into the trap of writing everyone too similar to each other. Before this, Hal, Barry, diana and Clark are just way too similar to each other in many sense. They may speak and talk differently but when writers don't allow their characters to shine, they are not differentiated. 
I like that there different roles that each member play, for Hal I would be okay if he's the comic relief for a while but ends up saving the day or maturing in the process. Kinda how Wally West used to be but less pervertic and more playful.

----------


## liwanag

> I have no doubt Hal will appear in the GLC film. I believe Hal will be in the JL film as a major player. I am hoping Guy shows up along with Hal & John. I say that hoping that writers will move Hal away from the "class-clown with a heart of gold" role that should be reserved for Gardner.


i agree that that role is best suited with guy.

so no definite casting news yet on the glc movie?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Agree with that, my only concern is that writers fall into the trap of writing everyone too similar to each other. Before this, Hal, Barry, diana and Clark are just way too similar to each other in many sense. They may speak and talk differently but when writers don't allow their characters to shine, they are not differentiated. 
> I like that there different roles that each member play, for Hal I would be okay if he's the comic relief for a while but ends up saving the day or maturing in the process. Kinda how Wally West used to be but less pervertic and more playful.


I felt Hal was perfect in Rebirth. Geoff wrote the perfect blend of arrogance, fearlessness, determination, and fun. Not being afraid will set Hal apart from the others, anyway. Hal should be the first to show disdain towards a villain. Like Bruce & Arthur, Hal should know bad news before Clark, Diana, & Barry. I am not saying Hal is a cynic, but his time as GL should have exposed him to all sorts of personality types.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i agree that that role is best suited with guy.
> 
> so no definite casting news yet on the glc movie?


As a kid, having Guy around was supposed to make readers (not interested in super-powered jerks), and other heroes, appreciate Hal more, lol.

I don't think any updates will be forthcoming until an actor playing Hal is selected.

----------


## silly



----------


## vartox

So, Chris Pine has been cast... as Steve Trevor  :Frown:  I like Steve a lot but I was really hoping Pine would be Hal. I guess we're left in suspense, still!




> forgive me if my definitions are not right, english is not my native language. 
> 
> the way i understand willpower is the capacity to want something to happen. how badly you want that thing to happen.
> 
> faith for the green lanterns would be the belief that causes them to act. and that belief needs to be based on something that which is right and true. their power can be limitless just as long as their faith is based on truth and is righteous. 
> 
> i now realize that i may have thought things through, but those are thoughts for the moment.


That is pretty interesting. I could get behind that.

----------


## LP22

> So, Chris Pine has been cast... as Steve Trevor I like Steve a lot but I was really hoping Pine would be Hal. I guess we're left in suspense, still!


yea really bumming but I say let's wait and see who WB casts as hal jordan we already had a tease from WB tv that hal will be in the movies.

----------


## liwanag

another disappointing news for me this week. guess i'll have to wait a little longer to find out.

i just had a thought. what if in the end of the wonder woman movie, the fighter pilot who wonder woman is trying to save from ares reveals his deus ex machima. a power ring. the pilot who crash landed in themescyria in the beginning of the movie is actually hal jordan?

scratch that. bad plot idea.

----------


## silly

> I felt Hal was perfect in Rebirth. Geoff wrote the perfect blend of arrogance, fearlessness, determination, and fun. Not being afraid will set Hal apart from the others, anyway. Hal should be the first to show disdain towards a villain. Like Bruce & Arthur, Hal should know bad news before Clark, Diana, & Barry. I am not saying Hal is a cynic, but his time as GL should have exposed him to all sorts of personality types.


i also liked geoff's portrayal of hal in rebirth. not too happy though with adolescent hal in justice league.

----------


## nightrider

tbh im really okay with pine being steve. Besides, an important role like that needs to be casted right before Justice League movie filming. The movie would be filming next spring, which means they'll have to finalize it by end of this year.

----------


## lorddominicus85

I don't know if this is really a question or an observation but how come Green Lanterns are the only ones that ever seem to have to recharge their rings? The reds seem to run off their users own rage, blues feed off greens, Sinestro's never seem to run out of fear energy. Wouldn't it just be simpler to say the rings feed off the users willpower and that is how they are chosen? Instead of the battery trope then you can really challenge the Green Lanterns is lost army as they lose hope or start to fear their surroundings. Just an idea I had and was hoping they'd run with when they did the new 52.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i also liked geoff's portrayal of hal in rebirth. not too happy though with adolescent hal in justice league.


I'm not too keen on immature Hal, either.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I don't know if this is really a question or an observation but how come Green Lanterns are the only ones that ever seem to have to recharge their rings? The reds seem to run off their users own rage, blues feed off greens, Sinestro's never seem to run out of fear energy. Wouldn't it just be simpler to say the rings feed off the users willpower and that is how they are chosen? Instead of the battery trope then you can really challenge the Green Lanterns is lost army as they lose hope or start to fear their surroundings. Just an idea I had and was hoping they'd run with when they did the new 52.


All them still have to charge there rings, its just added benefits seeing that their corps was created based on the Greens so there's slight improvements.

----------


## vartox

> i also liked geoff's portrayal of hal in rebirth. not too happy though with adolescent hal in justice league.


Same. Not really sure why Geoff wrote him so off in early JL but it was odd. Hal hasn't done much since he's returned to JL but I hope it's not more of the same.

----------


## liwanag

> Same. Not really sure why Geoff wrote him so off in early JL but it was odd. Hal hasn't done much since he's returned to JL but I hope it's not more of the same.


Really excited for Bryan Hitch's Justice League. Been hungering for some epic adventures with Hal and the League. Looks like Hitch is going to deliver.

----------


## nightrider

> Really excited for Bryan Hitch's Justice League. Been hungering for some epic adventures with Hal and the League. Looks like Hitch is going to deliver.


I trust hitch. I'm also strangely intrigued with the whole RAO storyline.

----------


## vartox

> Really excited for Bryan Hitch's Justice League. Been hungering for some epic adventures with Hal and the League. Looks like Hitch is going to deliver.


Same. The first two issues were a little weird but I still enjoyed them. Looks like the next issue is about where Hal and Barry ended up.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

image.jpg

/10char

----------


## vartox

Couple of interviews from Venditti and EVS, and some preview pages for #43...

http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ro...a/1100-153120/

http://www.newsarama.com/25441-ethan...n-lantern.html

Pretty cool to see Van Sciver drawing GL again. Sounds like Hal's going back to earth for an arc soon too.

----------


## Frontier

Venditti still writes an off Black Hand, but otherwise the preview looked pretty good. Interested to see what Hal's new suit is meant to do...protect him from getting turned to stone so he can actually analyze what's going on? 

Awesome to have Van Sciver back on art duties for Green Lantern  :Big Grin: .

Nice that Hal will be going back to Earth, though I wonder if that will be where Carol will pop up and we'll see reactions to Kyle's "death?"

----------


## silly

nice to hear that hal will be visiting earth again. i actually hope he stays longer than usual.

now about the hair, even with evs doing the art chores, it's just not working for me.

----------


## nightrider

> nice to hear that hal will be visiting earth again. i actually hope he stays longer than usual.
> 
> now about the hair, even with evs doing the art chores, it's just not working for me.


I can't wait to have some earth stories.

----------


## Tony

The hair is terrible.  It is actually pushing me to drop the book.

----------


## vartox

I think I've gotten used to the hair but I still can't tell if it's supposed to look kind of bad on purpose or not. Like... I get that Hal probably doesn't have time to look like Fabio every day but it still looks kinda gross. 

I actually enjoyed #43 quite a bit.

----------


## nightrider

> I think I've gotten used to the hair but I still can't tell if it's supposed to look kind of bad on purpose or not. Like... I get that Hal probably doesn't have time to look like Fabio every day but it still looks kinda gross. 
> 
> I actually enjoyed #43 quite a bit.


Is it cos of Ethan Van Sciver's art?

----------


## Starchild

> The hair is terrible.  It is actually pushing me to drop the book.




Because of hair? Oh no, that's not ridiculous at all. It's hair dude.

----------


## vartox

> Is it cos of Ethan Van Sciver's art?


It sure didn't hurt! I'm finally getting used to Tan but EVS was great on 43. And he posted a teaser panel of Saint Walker on his Twitter so I assume he's doing more fill in art soon.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Because of hair? Oh no, that's not ridiculous at all. It's hair dude.


I agree that its not a reason to drop a book, but I have to say that it is bugging me too.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Did #43 feel heavier to anyone else? Loved this issue and EVS on art is never a bad thing. I like the pace this arc is going at too.

----------


## buffalorock

Definitely nice having EVS back, not a bad issue overall. Nice to see Hal out there trying to do whats right despite the odds.

----------


## nightrider

Excited for Hitch's Justice League this month as well. I'm hoping it'll have certain emphasis on Hal.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder how long, if at all, until Relic realizes the "little Lightsmith" he met is the same guy who was leading the Green Lightsmiths that fought him before? 

And yeah, Darlene is definitely no Aya. I have to wonder if she'll ever start actually liking Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> I agree that its not a reason to drop a book, but I have to say that it is bugging me too.


people had dropped books for lesser reasons. the way hal's hair is drawn makes it feel that i'm reading the stories of a different  person other than green lantern.

hal may need to stop by an intergallactic parlor one of these days.

----------


## liwanag

> Excited for Hitch's Justice League this month as well. I'm hoping it'll have certain emphasis on Hal.


same here. and it looks like hitch will deliver thru.

----------


## vartox

> Excited for Hitch's Justice League this month as well. I'm hoping it'll have certain emphasis on Hal.


Me too. I love it when Hal and Barry team up. 




> I wonder how long, if at all, until Relic realizes the "little Lightsmith" he met is the same guy who was leading the Green Lightsmiths that fought him before? 
> 
> And yeah, Darlene is definitely no Aya. I have to wonder if she'll ever start actually liking Hal .


I couldn't tell if Relic recognized him after the gauntlet went off or not. Maybe not since he couldn't really see Hal in the space suit. 

 Darlene isn't anything like Aya but I do like her. She was ready to leave him behind at a moment's notice, it would probably be in his best interest to try making her happy...

----------


## silly



----------


## nightrider

> 


great comission, is this from tony daniels?

----------


## j9ac9k

I'm no big fan of Tan, but I actually wasn't bothered by the hair until EVS.  It's really long and flowing with EVS - he makes Hal look like Fabio as opposed to Sawyer from "Lost."  Like Hal discovered the shampoo and conditioner before #43.

----------


## Frontier

> I couldn't tell if Relic recognized him after the gauntlet went off or not. Maybe not since he couldn't really see Hal in the space suit. 
> 
>  Darlene isn't anything like Aya but I do like her. She was ready to leave him behind at a moment's notice, it would probably be in his best interest to try making her happy...


A part of me is wondering whether Relic could recognize him at all with his new hairdo and suit  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

Maybe he'd recognize Hal by voice, but I imagine the suit probably altered it enough to where he wouldn't.

Darlene's origin (or Hal meeting her to be more precise) is supposed to be in the upcoming annual, right?

----------


## silly

anybody else here wished that it was aya used instead of darlene?

----------


## j9ac9k

> anybody else here wished that it was aya used instead of darlene?


No.  Aya was so innocent and earnest, I found it kinda annoying.  I'm also not a fan of the "girls as blank slate dolls/robots" trope - especially when that's the only female representation.  Darlene falls in that trope, but she's bitchy as opposed to sweet.  At least (which isn't much) she seems to not be a blank slate and might have an actual personality.

----------


## Ya1000

I've been out of DC since the new 52. Now that they are going to reboot, it got me interested in Dc again and was wondering where's Guy Gardner and in wich comic he would appear?

----------


## vartox

> A part of me is wondering whether Relic could recognize him at all with his new hairdo and suit . 
> 
> Maybe he'd recognize Hal by voice, but I imagine the suit probably altered it enough to where he wouldn't.
> 
> Darlene's origin (or Hal meeting her to be more precise) is supposed to be in the upcoming annual, right?


That's why I don't think he did, he was disguised and he's so tiny compared to Relic he probably couldn't tell.

And yeah it sounds like it, this is the description for the annual:




> What happened to Hal before the Green Lantern Corps disappeared and he was being hunted by them? Where did he get his new ship and new look? All is revealed here! Plus, a new force in the universe rises to take the place of the Green Lantern Corps!






> I've been out of DC since the new 52. Now that they are going to reboot, it got me interested in Dc again and was wondering where's Guy Gardner and in wich comic he would appear?


He's in Green Lantern Lost Army.

----------


## silly

> great comission, is this from tony daniels?


i think so.

----------


## silly

> No.  Aya was so innocent and earnest, I found it kinda annoying.  I'm also not a fan of the "girls as blank slate dolls/robots" trope - especially when that's the only female representation.  Darlene falls in that trope, but she's bitchy as opposed to sweet.  At least (which isn't much) she seems to not be a blank slate and might have an actual personality.


darlene does seem to have her own personality, but i still wish they used aya instead.

----------


## liwanag

kevin maguire is awesome

----------


## vartox

> kevin maguire is awesome


I love that! I know Maguire has said he's always wanted to draw the classic JL, I still hope he gets the chance to draw them in a comic some day.

----------


## Ya1000

Thanks Vartox, I'll check it out!

----------


## liwanag

i'd pay to see this

----------


## nightrider

nah not a big fan of crossovers.

----------


## vartox

Speaking of crossovers Star Trek/GL #2 came out yesterday and I'm really enjoying it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'd pay to see this


Me too. When I think about, I see a lot of similarities between Hal & Goku. 

Speaking of which, I'd like to see.....

Guy vs Vegeta

John vs Piccolo

Kyle vs Gohan

That story would write itself.......

----------


## Vision

> Kyle vs Gohan
> 
> That story would write itself.......


Im glad im not the only one who see this, Gohan reminds me so much of Kyle, and vice versa.

----------


## vartox

> Me too. When I think about, I see a lot of similarities between Hal & Goku. 
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd like to see.....
> 
> Guy vs Vegeta
> 
> John vs Piccolo
> 
> Kyle vs Gohan
> ...


Those all line up eerily well...

----------


## Frontier

Ion or White Lantern Kyle versus a Saiyan would certainly be interesting to see  :Smile: .

----------


## nightrider

> Ion or White Lantern Kyle versus a Saiyan would certainly be interesting to see .


A saiyan would totally own Kyle though. 
I think the only person that can beat him is Hal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Me too. When I think about, I see a lot of similarities between Hal & Goku. 
> 
> Speaking of which, I'd like to see.....
> 
> Guy vs Vegeta
> 
> John vs Piccolo
> 
> Kyle vs Gohan
> ...


someone really should make a fan art of guy fighting vegeta.

----------


## liwanag

omg. this is so hilarious...

----------


## vartox

> 


I like the art, what's it from? Is it just a commission?




> omg. this is so hilarious...


I like it.

----------


## Vision

> A saiyan would totally own Hal though. 
> I think the only person that can beat him is Kyle.


Fixed that for you  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Speaking of crossovers Star Trek/GL #2 came out yesterday and I'm really enjoying it.


haven't gotten the issue yet, but definitely will. 

any idea on the sales figures for the gl/star trek cross over?

----------


## vartox

> haven't gotten the issue yet, but definitely will. 
> 
> any idea on the sales figures for the gl/star trek cross over?


The first issue sold over 60k and is getting a third printing so it's doing pretty well.

----------


## nightrider

> Fixed that for you


Hahaha alright. In all honesty, I think Hal has the most raw power amongst all the green lantern, he's been shown time and again that he was able to use will power to best the toughest of enemies. But Kyle with Ion may stand a good chance against saiyan

----------


## Tony Stark

> Fixed that for you


Actually he had it right the first time. You broke it :Wink:

----------


## Tony Stark

> Speaking of crossovers Star Trek/GL #2 came out yesterday and I'm really enjoying it.


Damn. I still gotta track down #1.

----------


## liwanag

> Hahaha alright. In all honesty, I think Hal has the most raw power amongst all the green lantern, he's been shown time and again that he was able to use will power to best the toughest of enemies. But Kyle with Ion may stand a good chance against saiyan


much as i love dbz, i have to admit they get ridiculous with their power upgrades. i would actually pay good money to see the justice league go up against dbz.

----------


## nightrider

> The first issue sold over 60k and is getting a third printing so it's doing pretty well.


Who knew the best way to sell a idw/DC comics crossover is to slap Hal Jordan on the cover. I remember the last few times idw crossover with DC using legion of superheroes and they were selling around 20k

----------


## nightrider

I like that theyre paying homage to Justice League #1 by jim lee

----------


## silly

anybody saw this yet?



justice league: attack of the legion of doom

----------


## liwanag

> The first issue sold over 60k and is getting a third printing so it's doing pretty well.


glad to hear that. i think i saw a list somewhere where the gl/star trek cross over was in the top ten or something.

----------


## silly

as much as i love ethan, i still wish dc would make hal's duds more iconic

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> as much as i love ethan, i still wish dc would make hal's duds more iconic


I'd still love to see his bombshell look get briefly canonised. That bomber jacket and scarf combo = win.

----------


## j9ac9k

> as much as i love ethan, i still wish dc would make hal's duds more iconic


I agree.  He's got the hair, the hoodie/coat and the glove, but the rest of his "renegade" look should be more distinct.

----------


## vartox

> as much as i love ethan, i still wish dc would make hal's duds more iconic


The look is still growing on me, but it does kinda feel like it's missing something. I think a chest logo would help but I guess a GL logo on the chest would defeat the purpose...




> I'd still love to see his bombshell look get briefly canonised. That bomber jacket and scarf combo = win.


I LOVE the Bombshell outfit. I got that cover in the mail the other day and it's awesome. I hope we get a look at it in the Bombshells book if nothing else.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I LOVE the Bombshell outfit. I got that cover in the mail the other day and it's awesome. I hope we get a look at it in the Bombshells book if nothing else.


Might have a browse on eBay or check if it's still being sold anywhere, but what I really hope is that it's one of the Bombshell covers DC make a poster of. 




> I agree.  He's got the hair, the hoodie/coat and the glove, but the rest of his "renegade" look should be more distinct.


Yeah, I agree. There's not a lot about it that feels iconic to me, and let's face it a costume doesn't have to look good to get iconic status. Normally it's a bit hard to fuck up a trenchcoat look, maybe all the various additions have just over-complicated it.

----------


## j9ac9k

But then again, all Gambit's ever had has been the hair, the coat and the cards and his look is somewhat iconic.  The rest of his outfit under the coat (aside from being godawful) doesn't really matter.

----------


## silly

could it be that the green trench coat does not fully compliment the suit underneath?

----------


## vartox

The new look's been growing on me but something still seems off about it. I think part of the problem is that the in-universe justification for it is that he's actually trying to look different than he normally does, but he still needs to be recognizable to readers. They tweaked a lot about his look in one go and sometimes he just looks weird although it kinda varies from panel to panel.

I'm not sure what I'd change about it though. Maybe if the patterns on the white suit mimicked his GL uniform without actually looking the same? I dunno.

----------


## spiderkilla

Hal always needs a charge

Lantern

----------


## liwanag

nice to see hal and barry in action in the preview of justice league of america 3.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

JLA #3:

Now *that* is how Hal would deal with an army converging on him!  I feel like the recent, "Green Lanterns as beat cops" schtick took away from just how powerful they are.  It seemed like they were just using the rings as guns rather than being able to take out multiple attackers at once.

----------


## vartox

> JLA #3:
> 
> Now *that* is how Hal would deal with an army converging on him!  I feel like the recent, "Green Lanterns as beat cops" schtick took away from just how powerful they are.  It seemed like they were just using the rings as guns rather than being able to take out multiple attackers at once.


That was nice that he took out a bunch of them at once, but I gotta admit I was hoping for something more spectacular than yet another boxing glove joke...

----------


## Prime

Kinda disappointed that Chris Pine isn't Hal. Hal defiantly has to be in JL.

----------


## silly

> JLA #3:
> 
> Now *that* is how Hal would deal with an army converging on him!  I feel like the recent, "Green Lanterns as beat cops" schtick took away from just how powerful they are.  It seemed like they were just using the rings as guns rather than being able to take out multiple attackers at once.


nice to see Hal in action.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ex...4/1100-153382/

the preview seems good. still feels like i'm reading  a non-hal title though.

----------


## Güicho

Man Guggenheim is all over the place with his GL on/not on  CW teases;

Guggenheim in an interview with The Hollywood Reporter, “and I’d be surprised if it didn’t include Hal Jordan. It would be great [to see him on ‘Arrow’], but I doubt it very much.”

Now: 

From: Marc Guggenheim @mguggenheim
Production art for Arrow Season 4- http://ow.ly/i/cHitF





he's  really pulling in two directions with these constant  teasers/ar not teasers/ I doubt it comments.
If it's not likely WB, then stop freakin referencing and teasing it so much! LOL!

----------


## Frontier

Well, it's a for sure thing that Ollie is going to be in Coast City, just not that he'll meet Hal or if Hal will ever appear in the DCTVU. 

But yeah, with all the GL references, it would be a big shame if nothing really came out of it  :Frown: .

----------


## Güicho

> Well, it's a for sure thing that Ollie is going to be in Coast City, just not that he'll meet Hal or if Hal will ever appear in the DCTVU. 
> 
> But yeah, with all the GL references, it would be a big shame if nothing really came out of it .


That's just it, Arrow ended with two  ongoing  time-line narratives:
In the Past: ends with young Ollie adrift, looking to start a new, and boarding a ship which is bound to Coast City.
In the present: ends with now adult Ollie (and Felicity) adrift,  looking to start a new,   riding up the coast to...? 


And of course in the Flash they dropped this huge nod at Ferris Air:
Leonard Snart - _"Ferris Air, I though this place shut down?"_
Barry Allen- _"It did, after one of it's pilots disappeared."_

Now again the first tease about Arrow season 4 from Guggenheim is  Coast City.

At some point  casual nods to the fans, started looking a bit like actual story set up.

----------


## nightrider

I thought Hal was pretty awesome in this film. This movie really cements the fact that Hal Jordan is going to be the green lantern in the justice league film.

----------


## liwanag

> Man Guggenheim is all over the place with his GL on/not on  CW teases;
> 
> Guggenheim in an interview with The Hollywood Reporter, “and I’d be surprised if it didn’t include Hal Jordan. It would be great [to see him on ‘Arrow’], but I doubt it very much.”
> 
> Now: 
> 
> From: Marc Guggenheim @mguggenheim
> Production art for Arrow Season 4- http://ow.ly/i/cHitF
> 
> ...


now, with all the teases and all... i would be terribly annoyed if arrow didn't have hal appear.

----------


## silly



----------


## vartox

GL #44 had a really cute moment.

----------


## silly

if only this can happen

----------


## Den

Nice to see the softer side of Hal again  :Smile:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


^Hah, love this.

----------


## Deniz Camp

So I just realized that Tom King and Doc Shaner are drawing a Green Lantern centric Justice League one shot, presumably featuring Hal Jordan. 

That's pretty much a dream team for me for the main GL book. What are the chances, I wonder, of that becoming a permanent thing? Because I'd give my eye teeth for that to happen.

----------


## vartox

> So I just realized that Tom King and Doc Shaner are drawing a Green Lantern centric Justice League one shot, presumably featuring Hal Jordan. 
> 
> That's pretty much a dream team for me for the main GL book. What are the chances, I wonder, of that becoming a permanent thing? Because I'd give my eye teeth for that to happen.



I'd kill for those two on the main book as well! I'm really looking forward to that one shot. I think it features Hal (possibly with Lightray's New God powers) and John. I love how Shaner draws them. 

https://twitter.com/docshaner/status/641029319473500160

----------


## Deniz Camp

Gonna start a new thread about it in general, because there's a lot to love about those creative teams.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'd kill for those two on the main book as well! I'm really looking forward to that one shot. I think it features Hal (possibly with Lightray's New God powers) and John. I love how Shaner draws them. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/docshaner/status/641029319473500160


Yep, Hal and John apparently as the last of the Corps resisting Darkseid's army.

And that's great artwork.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

On a side note, GL Comixology sale if anyone's interested.

----------


## Frontier

> I'd kill for those two on the main book as well! I'm really looking forward to that one shot. I think it features Hal (possibly with Lightray's New God powers) and John. I love how Shaner draws them. 
> 
> https://twitter.com/docshaner/status/641029319473500160


Wow, John looks good but Hal looks *so* much better here than he does right now in his own book  :EEK!: . 




> On a side note, GL Comixology sale if anyone's interested.


Already have pretty much all of these issues in trade, at least for the Johns run, but cool to see them on sale digitally. Also reminds me to catch up on GLC  :Smile: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Wow, John looks good but Hal looks *so* much better here than he does right now in his own book .


Yep, I think Deniz referred to it as possibly being the creative team as being like a New Frontier successor and the artstyle really reflects that too. Love it. 




> Already have pretty much all of these issues in trade, at least for the Johns run, but cool to see them on sale digitally. Also reminds me to catch up on GLC .


Think I might be tempted to grab Rebirth digitally just to read it on my phone when I like.

----------


## j9ac9k

I'm not familiar with Doc Shaner - but wow!  Can't wait to see the book!  Definitely get a Paul Smith/ Chris Sprouse vibe (who I'm sure were influenced by others, but those guys are my generation  :Smile: )- which is maybe the best thing ever!

----------


## vartox

I really like Shaner's art and I'm glad he's getting to draw some GL. I'm going to grab his GL 75th cover for Black Canary too  :Smile:

----------


## j9ac9k

Did anyone pick up that issue of "Section 8" that had Hal in it?   Is there any way that's worth picking up?  Knowing Ennis, I'm afraid to ask what happened in it...

----------


## vartox

> Did anyone pick up that issue of "Section 8" that had Hal in it?   Is there any way that's worth picking up?  Knowing Ennis, I'm afraid to ask what happened in it...


I did! I thought it was pretty funny. Nothing bad happens to Hal in it although he's not exactly written in character. He breaks the fourth wall a little too. Ennis does make a couple harmless jabs at GL in general though.

----------


## Frontier

> I really like Shaner's art and I'm glad he's getting to draw some GL. I'm going to grab his GL 75th cover for Black Canary too


Wow, even his Kilowog looks great  :Big Grin: ! 

I hope that, once the GL's come back to the present, Hal gets a chance to see Kilowog again. Especially since Kilowog is one of the only Lanterns who knows why Hal went rogue, and Hal still doesn't know if Kilowog was okay after their "fight." Though I'd think John and Guy would probably have their own suspicions.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Did anyone pick up that issue of "Section 8" that had Hal in it?   Is there any way that's worth picking up?  Knowing Ennis, I'm afraid to ask what happened in it...


Well, he doesn't get sexually assualted by Bueno Excellente, once he sees Section 8 show up he immediately steers clear of them because he knows the story. He's pretty ridiculous (and hilarious) but nothing really happened to him, and there's a later, pretty funny moment with him forgetting Kyle's name.

----------


## Frontier

I just read the latest Spectrum War issue and there's a fun little scene where Hal kinda pulls rank on Kirk by mentioning that he's a captain in the air force. Is that a carry-over from the Johns run? I think I recall Hal re-enlisting but I don't remember him being a captain. 

We also get the explanation for how the Lanterns ended up in the Star Trek universe, but poor Ganthet  :Frown: .

----------


## liwanag

> I just read the latest Spectrum War issue and there's a fun little scene where Hal kinda pulls rank on Kirk by mentioning that he's a captain in the air force. Is that a carry-over from the Johns run? I think I recall Hal re-enlisting but I don't remember him being a captain. 
> 
> We also get the explanation for how the Lanterns ended up in the Star Trek universe, but poor Ganthet .


haven't read the issue yet but definitely plan on doing so. i might need to do some catch up. how is the series so far? hoping that it is a fun read.

----------


## Frontier

> haven't read the issue yet but definitely plan on doing so. i might need to do some catch up. how is the series so far? hoping that it is a fun read.


Really fun! It's definitely cool seeing the Enterprise Crew and the various Star Trek races interact with the Lanterns, and I'm hoping now that Carol and Saint Walker are on the Enterprise that we can get more with them  :Smile: .

----------


## buffalorock

Star Trek/GL has actually been pretty good so far. Only three issues in and I already wish it was a longer series.

----------


## vartox

> I just read the latest Spectrum War issue and there's a fun little scene where Hal kinda pulls rank on Kirk by mentioning that he's a captain in the air force. Is that a carry-over from the Johns run? I think I recall Hal re-enlisting but I don't remember him being a captain. 
> 
> We also get the explanation for how the Lanterns ended up in the Star Trek universe, but poor Ganthet .


Yeah, he was a captain in Johns' run. He'd been in the Air Force before that but I don't remember if his rank had been stated before. 

Star Trek/Green Lantern has been pretty fun so far, it'll be cool once all the lanterns start meeting up.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

This is fucking ace.



Source.

----------


## j9ac9k

Quick question for Hal fans:
 - Should Hal and Carol be forever bound together as "meant to be?"  Or was Hal given a "Lois Lane" because that's how it went back in the day and he's just been saddled with her ever since?  Does Hal need a "one true love?"

----------


## buffalorock

> Quick question for Hal fans:
>  - Should Hal and Carol be forever bound together as "meant to be?"  Or was Hal given a "Lois Lane" because that's how it went back in the day and he's just been saddled with her ever since?  Does Hal need a "one true love?"


I like how she was portrayed as his "rock" before but it's not necessary I suppose. I like him being a ladies man but I also like him having that "one true love" that he can come back to assuming he deserves her.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Quick question for Hal fans:
>  - Should Hal and Carol be forever bound together as "meant to be?"  Or was Hal given a "Lois Lane" because that's how it went back in the day and he's just been saddled with her ever since?  Does Hal need a "one true love?"


Well, Hal and Carol was a little different back in the day from the generic love interest because at the time it was unheard of for a superhero to be working for his love interest.

But nah, I don't view their relationship as being essential to Hal, and I can't really remember a lot of times where I thought I really, really cared for it. New Frontier, Johns' GL finale, a couple moments in GL:tAS... not a lot else. If they came up with a new love interest and it was written well I wouldn't mind.

----------


## Frontier

> Quick question for Hal fans:
>  - Should Hal and Carol be forever bound together as "meant to be?"  Or was Hal given a "Lois Lane" because that's how it went back in the day and he's just been saddled with her ever since?  Does Hal need a "one true love?"


The way I look at the relationship, for the both of them, is that despite their problems and however many times they try to move on and into other relationships, somehow they always find a way back to each other and in happiness together. If nothing else, it's an enduring and strong love  :Smile: . 

Pretty much all of the founding seven had original and iconic love interests that have endured...Selina (even if she wasn't the "original" Batman love interest), Lois, Carol, Iris, Mera, etc.  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

i've always rooted for hal and carol. 

the recent storyline of kyle and carol never really  sat well with me.

----------


## vartox

> Quick question for Hal fans:
>  - Should Hal and Carol be forever bound together as "meant to be?"  Or was Hal given a "Lois Lane" because that's how it went back in the day and he's just been saddled with her ever since?  Does Hal need a "one true love?"


Nah. I think they're stuck as an 'iconic' pairing because she was his first love interest and writers keep going back to her. None of his love interests ever show up again once they're done (except Arisia but they're clearly never going to hook up again).

I like Carol as a character (most of the time) and I want to like them together but most writers seem more interested in breaking them up than actually writing them together. I like them in the same instances LoneNecromancer mentioned and I'm still annoyed that Venditti broke them up in a dumb way the second he started writing. Although in Johns' run I also liked Cowgirl a lot, but she vanished halfway through his run. I wouldn't mind if Hal hooks up with somebody else soon, he's been lonely too long and after 20+ issues I don't want him to mope over Carol any more.

----------


## Dataweaver

I've always seen Hal as Carol's true love, but not vice versa.

----------


## Frontier

Is the Arisia relationship even canon anymore?

----------


## nightrider

> Nah. I think they're stuck as an 'iconic' pairing because she was his first love interest and writers keep going back to her. None of his love interests ever show up again once they're done (except Arisia but they're clearly never going to hook up again).
> 
> I like Carol as a character (most of the time) and I want to like them together but most writers seem more interested in breaking them up than actually writing them together. I like them in the same instances LoneNecromancer mentioned and I'm still annoyed that Venditti broke them up in a dumb way the second he started writing. Although in Johns' run I also liked Cowgirl a lot, but she vanished halfway through his run. I wouldn't mind if Hal hooks up with somebody else soon, he's been lonely too long and after 20+ issues I don't want him to mope over Carol any more.


I totally agree. I wouldn't mind at all if Hal starts dating someone else in the justice league. Zatanna perhaps.

----------


## j9ac9k

I've been conflicted about Carol's place in Hal's life - especially her role in him quitting right before the first Crisis.  That was just the worst depiction of her ever, imo.  The recurring Star Stapphire thing also had its bad moments.  Ultimately though, I like the idea that Hal and Carol will always be connected and will always love each other even though the timing will the wrong most of the time.  

I also wish they'd return to Hal and Arisia as a couple - or at least have them work together more often.  Carol seemed to cause conflict in Hal's life as a GL whereas Arisia loved Hal because of his life and accomplishments as a GL.

----------


## Dataweaver

> Is the Arisia relationship even canon anymore?


Kind of. When Johns restored her, he also retconned her age, using the "different worlds have different years" rationale.

----------


## liwanag

i prefer that hal ends up with someone who came from earth. not too thrilled with hal ending up with some alien chick.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I could see the appeal of pairing him with an alien, same reason Superman ends up with Lois, it sort of represents how he's on the border between two worlds. Doesn't even have to be someone very alien like Arisia who's never/rarely seen Earth, he'd probably get on great with PG.

----------


## Güicho

(1996) Green Lantern Gallery #1

Anyone get this? What were some of the images included?

----------


## liwanag

guess hal will be guest starring in lobo's title.



LOBO #13
Written by CULLEN BUNN and FRANK BARBIERI
Art by ROBSON ROCHA
Cover by LEONARDO MANCO
On sale DECEMBER 2 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T+ • FINAL ISSUE
Exposed to a new, toxic alien drug, Lobo deals with its effects on his mind—while facing renegade Green Lantern Hal Jordan at the same time!

----------


## vartox

> I could see the appeal of pairing him with an alien, same reason Superman ends up with Lois, it sort of represents how he's on the border between two worlds. Doesn't even have to be someone very alien like Arisia who's never/rarely seen Earth, he'd probably get on great with PG.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind him hooking up with an alien. Seems kinda weird that in 50+ years somebody who spends that much time in space has only had one alien love interest. Alien ladies are cool. 




> guess hal will be guest starring in lobo's title.


Yikes, not the most flattering art I've seen... 

Speaking of solicits here's GL #47. 



GREEN LANTERN #47
Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
Art by MARTIN COCCOLO
Cover by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
Variant covers by DARWYN COOKE
On sale DECEMBER 2 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
Retailers: This issue will ship with a standard cover, as well as polybagged variant editions. Please see the order form for more information.
Hal Jordan returns to Earth at last! Just in time, too, as the threat of the villain called Sonar is heard!
This issue features open-to-order variant covers by Darwyn Cooke that will be shipped in opaque polybags.

Earth! A non-ring wearing GL villain! Darwyn Cooke variants! Hopefully this'll be a good issue.

----------


## buffalorock

It makes sense that Hal would eventually meet Lobo in space, but shouldn't the artist know Hal only has one gauntlet?

----------


## j9ac9k

> It makes sense that Hal would eventually meet Lobo in space, but shouldn't the artist know Hal only has one gauntlet?


I'm just happy his boots aren't white  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

Hal back on Earth and finally fighting one of his earth-rogues is awesome. Looking forward to seeing Venditti's take on Sonar  :Smile: . 

Maybe we can even work in an appearance by Hammond while Hal's still on Earth  :Wink: ?

----------


## j9ac9k

Speaking of Hal's rogues, I've been waiting for *years* for them to follow up on what the heck Evil Star has been doing!  He's due for a reinvention. (the version that appeared in Superman doesn't really count since it wasn't in "Green Lantern.")

----------


## liwanag

> Speaking of Hal's rogues, I've been waiting for *years* for them to follow up on what the heck Evil Star has been doing!  He's due for a reinvention. (the version that appeared in Superman doesn't really count since it wasn't in "Green Lantern.")


Evil Star appeared in Superman? 

I agree, Evil Stsr needs some upgrading. Hope Hal gets more earthbound villains.

----------


## mrumsey

Evil Star showed up in Green Lantern #24 briefly in a scene in the Sciencecells - then he appeared in the Green Lantern Corps starting in issue #27 during the whole "Uprising" storyline.  Here's a pic of him from GLC Annual #2.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Evil Star appeared in Superman? 
> 
> I agree, Evil Stsr needs some upgrading. *Hope Hal gets more earthbound villains.*


It's kind of intriguing, actually. Cosmic villains for Hal write themselves, but what about his earthbound villains? What should make them so special they require the attention of someone who watches over an entire sector of the universe?

----------


## Frontier

I guess they fact that they're all bunched up in Coast City and that no one else is there to take care of it?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I guess they fact that they're all bunched up in Coast City and that no one else is there to take care of it?


Well, that's been the reasoning in the past, but I'm talking more from a thematic view.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Güicho

> It's kind of intriguing, actually. Cosmic villains for Hal write themselves, but what about his earthbound villains? *What should make them so special they require the attention of someone who watches over an entire sector of the universe?*


Many of his Earth villains create personal to global threats.  Earth is part of his sector, so protecting it is part of his duty, it creates no conflict.  So long as he's also patrolling and aware of what's going on in  his whole sector.
The writer has to show that. 
Also sectors are not locked to a map, they infinitely extend  outwards, It's GL duty to be *explorers* too, many writers seem to forget this, and have made them just established "beat-cops".
Also if they find themselves overtaxed, GLs have from the get go always reached out to neighboring sectors,  when they needed help.That's part of the beauty of the Corps idea to begin with.  
It's how he met Tomar-Re and later all the others. 
No GL should be an island. 



The original stories used to alternate between one Earth story, and another Exploration story. 

It's up to the writer to show for better and sometimes worse (if the case may be) how they balance it all.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Got my GL variant for Robin Son of Batman this week. Already pre-ordered the Cyborg variant, and still debating whether to grab a couple others, what did you guys get (if any?)

----------


## vartox

> Got my GL variant for Robin Son of Batman this week. Already pre-ordered the Cyborg variant, and still debating whether to grab a couple others, what did you guys get (if any?)


I'm getting the Cyborg, JL, JLA, Sinestro, GL and Black Canary ones. I think the Black Canary one is my favorite, it's really cute.

----------


## liwanag

> It's kind of intriguing, actually. Cosmic villains for Hal write themselves, but what about his earthbound villains? What should make them so special they require the attention of someone who watches over an entire sector of the universe?


It's actually amazing that Coast City can survive so long without GL whenever he's out in space. The Coast City PD must have a really effective Special Crimes Division.

----------


## Frontier

> It's actually amazing that Coast City can survive so long without GL whenever he's out in space. The Coast City PD must have a really effective Special Crimes Division.


Either that or there's at least always one Green Lantern in Coast City whenever the other or the rest are off in Space to take care of things there. I presume that, as partners, Hal and John switched on and off on who would protect Coast City and who would patrol the rest of the sector.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hal now comes in plush form.

----------


## vartox

> Hal now comes in plush form.


Aww, why is it frowning? You'd think a plush could at least look a little cuter...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Aww, why is it frowning? You'd think a plush could at least look a little cuter...


Clearly they would've put him in his bombshell look if they'd wanted a cute Hal plushie. 

Come to think of it, a Red Son Hal would probably be kinda adorable too. With the fuzzy hat and all.

----------


## vartox

> Clearly they would've put him in his bombshell look if they'd wanted a cute Hal plushie. 
> 
> Come to think of it, a Red Son Hal would probably be kinda adorable too. With the fuzzy hat and all.


Aww, those would be cute. 

The grumpy one is cute in its own way, but that scowl on a little stuffed toy is kinda hilarious.

----------


## vartox

Speaking of cute...

----------


## Vision

> Speaking of cute...


Looks like Kyle Rayner.

----------


## vartox

> Looks like Kyle Rayner.


Brown hair, Hal's costume, looks like Hal to me...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Looks like Kyle Rayner.


There's always this debate about "is it Hal or Kyle" whenever Hal is portrayed with darker hair, but you can always tell by the lack of the crab mask and which costume.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Speaking of cute...


It does look like he has dsrk hair at first glance, but its probably the lighting. I can see streaks of brown hair.

----------


## Frontier

The hairstyle also seems more Hal then Kyle  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

nice concept.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

While doing some cleaning at home, I found GL First Flight. I have not seen that in years.

That remains the best best solo GL, and outside media interpretation of Hal to me.

----------


## Frontier

Christopher Meloni was a pretty good Hal, I thought, and I liked that they went with a "Training Day" feel for his partnership/relationship with Sinestro  :Smile: .

The designs for the GL's were also pretty cool  :Cool: .

It was also, oddly enough, the first time Sinestro was ever shown in his Sinestro Corps. duds in animation.

----------


## silly

i also enjoyed first flight. the art was cool, even the voice acting. although nathan fillion will always be my main pick to voice hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Christopher Meloni was a pretty good Hal, I thought, and I liked that they went with a "Training Day" feel for his partnership/relationship with Sinestro .
> 
> The designs for the GL's were also pretty cool .
> 
> It was also, oddly enough, the first time Sinestro was ever shown in his Sinestro Corps. duds in animation.


I have said for years the first live action GL film should be a sci-fi Training Day.

Sinestro was just awesome as the self-righteous, talk bad about you behind your back, scheming dirty cop who thinks his feces don't stink.

I liked Hal's simplicity to his new (and incredibly) complicated situation........his job as a GL is just like his uncle who was a beat cop.

Hal might be an action junkie, but he mainly just wants to do the right thing.

His ring, and ability to overcome great fear helps him do that.

Hal's simplicity against Sinestro's complicated baggage really works for me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Does Johns' enjoy making Batman look foolish?



I can see the dichotomy between Bats (fear & shadows) & Ha (courage & light), and welcome how they would clash with each other. However, I am a bit tired of Johns writing Bruce as a snob, and Hal seeking Bruce's approval/being presented as an intellectual underdog. I was hoping to see a repeat of how Johns wrote the rivalry between Black Panther & Iron Man during his Avengers' run back in the day.

GL: Rebirth already made it clear that not jut anyone can wield a GL ring.

Oliver Queen could barely stand after generating one paltry construct.



Like any GL, Hal is unique, and the chair should know that. After knowing the man for over 5 years, Bruce should know that, too. Unless this scene is to show that the chair is corrupting Bruce.

I will say some of the points Bruce made about Hal's instability is more due to bad writing, and circular ideas.

If I was Hal, I would have made a GL construct of MR. T saying simply......"shut up, fool!"

----------


## Frontier

It is a little sad that Johns never had the chance to really show or develop Bruce and Hal having a friendship, in their own way, in this continuity  :Frown: . 

At least pre-Flashpoint, while Hal's time as Parallax strained things between them and left Batman very distrustful towards Hal, their relationship started to mend and they were on the road to really becoming friends again. 

New 52-wise, they've just always seemed to dislike each other. The most positive developments between them is Batman revealing his identity and trying to talk Hal out of leaving the League, but beyond that they just seem to really not like each other compared to their relationship with the rest of the League. Or at least assumed relationship since we haven't really had much relationship dynamics with Hal and the rest of the League beyond Barry but that relationship's a given. 

It probably doesn't help that, for the most part, Johns' Batman can be kind of a big tool  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

I think that scene (and previous ones) ARE showing that the chair is turning Batman into an even bigger jerk than usual, everyone seemed immediately concerned that there was something wrong with him. It's also showing that the chair might be feeding him information but his human mind could be interpreting that information wrong, or something to that effect, because what he said is obviously not true. 

I think Hal's response was fine, he's aware that Bruce is likely not in his right mind (plus I kind of suspect he volunteered to go with Bruce because he has personal experience with massive power warping you). They have more important stuff to get done than argue.

----------


## silly

really enjoying john's justice league right now. 

i get it why hal gets paired up with batman, all that light and shadow stuff. maybe next time hal can team up with supes or diana more.

----------


## j9ac9k

I like that Hal was appropriately dismissive of Batman's opinion - he knows he's dealing with a potentially unstable new New god.  It seems even if the chair is feeding Bruce information, it doesn't change Batman's subjective interpretation of that information.  As disciplined as Bruce is, (speaking of someone lacking a real personal life) it's not surprising he would see Hal that way.  Information isn't knowledge and certainly not wisdom or compassion.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'm tired of the Hal & Bruce team-ups. From the writing, I get the feeling that Hal genuinely likes Bruce. I am not sure what to make of how Bruce really feels towards Hal.

I would rather see Hal interact with Cyborg and/or Shazam, if Barry is not an option. I always felt Hal would have been a great friend to Victor as Hal would most likely have friends in the armed forces living with disabilities (like Rocket Man from the pre-flashpoint GL). I also think a lot of fun moments could have transpired with Hal attempting to get Vic out the Watchtower.

I probably would have appreciated that scene more if Bruce made some reference to sipping on some lemonade.

It is weird that Geoff wrote those situations Batman alluded to.

Is Geoff trolling his own work, or reading too much Frank Miller?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I hope I'm not coming across as negative. Hal & Batman are two of my favorite DC characters.

I do think a lot of great character development can be milked from their interactions.

I just think Geoff can do better, and break new ground with these two.

----------


## Trey Strain

Stories are about conflict.  That's why gushy-buddy stuff does nothing.  Who could actually like Bruce either?

But anyway, I do appreciate Hal.  He just shouldn't be called "the greatest," as if he were Muhammad Ali.    And Sinestro damned sure shouldn't.

----------


## vartox

> I'm tired of the Hal & Bruce team-ups. From the writing, I get the feeling that Hal genuinely likes Bruce. I am not sure what to make of how Bruce really feels towards Hal.
> 
> I would rather see Hal interact with Cyborg and/or Shazam, if Barry is not an option. I always felt Hal would have been a great friend to Victor as Hal would most likely have friends in the armed forces living with disabilities (like Rocket Man from the pre-flashpoint GL). I also think a lot of fun moments could have transpired with Hal attempting to get Vic out the Watchtower.
> 
> I probably would have appreciated that scene more if Bruce made some reference to sipping on some lemonade.
> 
> It is weird that Geoff wrote those situations Batman alluded to.
> 
> Is Geoff trolling his own work, or reading too much Frank Miller?


I don't mind the Hal and Bruce stuff, I think they have a pretty great dynamic. I am curious where Geoff's headed with this thing they've got going on in Darkseid War right now.

But I would like to see more interaction between everybody in the JL, right now it almost feels like there's just a bunch of pairs and groups (Hal/Bruce, Hal/Barry, Barry/Jessica, Supes/Wondy/Bats, Vic/Billy, etc) that sort of splinter off and don't really interact much outside those. I'd really like to see Hal interact more with Billy, Jessica & Vic too (and I want Barry to do ANYTHING. Talk to ANYONE. Captain Cold is on the freaking Justice League and Barry doesn't react at all? Please Geoff.)

----------


## vartox

And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:



http://www.dcsuperherogirls.com/en-u...es/others.html

----------


## silly

> And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dcsuperherogirls.com/en-u...es/others.html


first time i've heard of it. it sounds like a monster high type of something.

----------


## mrumsey

Brief interview I did with Robert Venditti at last weekends Baltimore Comic-Con

----------


## j9ac9k

> And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:


Awesome!  Nothing wrong with little girls getting turned on to Hal and the GLC!

----------


## Frontier

> And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dcsuperherogirls.com/en-u...es/others.html


Hal and Carol were probably the biggest surprise appearances in the short for me. Carol looks really cute  :Smile: .

I also find it appropriate that Star Sapphire is the school diva while Hal's a jock.

----------


## LP22

> And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:
> 
> profile-greenlantern_tcm1249-241029.jpg


Wow Hall looks so young and innocent,who would've guessed this adorable little guy will grow up to destroy the Green Lantern corps and betray all of his friends and almost destroy all of time and space continuum. :Wink:

----------


## j9ac9k

> Wow Hall looks so young and innocent,who would've guessed this adorable little guy will grow up to destroy the Green Lantern corps and betray all of his friends and almost destroy all of time and space continuum.


Yeah, but honestly, who in the DCU hasn't done at least two of those things?  :Wink:

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal and Carol were probably the biggest surprise appearances in the short for me. Carol looks really cute .
> 
> I also find it appropriate that Star Sapphire is the school diva while Hal's a jock.


Actually, thinking about it - from the descriptions, these two sound like Jo (Ultra Boy) and Tinya (Phantom Girl) from The Legion of Super-Heroes.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> And just for fun, Hal and Carol got added to DC's Super Hero Girls thing:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dcsuperherogirls.com/en-u...es/others.html



That's the most adorable Carol design I've ever seen, wow.

----------


## Güicho



----------


## Frontier

Her ring blasts come out as hearts! That's adorable  :Wink: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Stories are about conflict.  That's why gushy-buddy stuff does nothing.  Who could actually like Bruce either?
> 
> But anyway, I do appreciate Hal.  He just shouldn't be called "the greatest," as if he were Muhammad Ali.    And Sinestro damned sure shouldn't.


If Geoff is gonna write those two like this, then Hal really should follow John's commentary about Bruce.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't mind the Hal and Bruce stuff, I think they have a pretty great dynamic. I am curious where Geoff's headed with this thing they've got going on in Darkseid War right now.
> 
> But I would like to see more interaction between everybody in the JL, right now it almost feels like there's just a bunch of pairs and groups (Hal/Bruce, Hal/Barry, Barry/Jessica, Supes/Wondy/Bats, Vic/Billy, etc) that sort of splinter off and don't really interact much outside those. I'd really like to see Hal interact more with Billy, Jessica & Vic too (and I want Barry to do ANYTHING. Talk to ANYONE. Captain Cold is on the freaking Justice League and Barry doesn't react at all? Please Geoff.)


I think some great character moments can be squeezed between the sagas!

Barry should have a problem with Captain Cold on the team.

----------


## phantom1592

> I can see the dichotomy between Bats (fear & shadows) & Ha (courage & light), and welcome how they would clash with each other. However, I am a bit tired of Johns writing Bruce as a snob, and Hal seeking Bruce's approval/being presented as an intellectual underdog. I was hoping to see a repeat of how Johns wrote the rivalry between Black Panther & Iron Man during his Avengers' run back in the day.




To be fair... Bruce being a snob had been the status quo for decades now. He certainly didn't invent that... Nor the Bruce disliking Hal stuff. That all was around before Johns took over. Also.... as much as I hate to admit it, Hal IS an intellectual underdog to Bruce. Unless he's using the ring to analyze something... Bruce is a LOT smarter then Hal is and much better at planning.  Hal is the greatest when it comes to courage and improvisation. He's got willpower to match Bruce... but as far as all the detective/scientist/knowledge stuff?? Yeah, That's Bruce's thing. 

As for Bruce recognizing his uniqueness? It's tough to be seen as unique when you've been replaced 4 times with people who were also successful (in their own way) at your job... I think it takes the other GL's to recognize just how much better he is then they are to really count. All Batman sees is 'ring that can do anything... gotcha.'

----------


## liwanag

> Brief interview I did with Robert Venditti at last weekends Baltimore Comic-Con


thanks for the clip.

now about hal's "spontaneity", i'd really like it if writers were able to make it clear that hal is capable of quickly analyzing a given situation, and come up with split second decisions based on sound logic (and able to make minute course corrections during the limited time that the he has). not just someone who make abrupt, rash, unfounded decisions that blows up in his face. 

i mean he is a fighter/test pilot whose been able to survive this long, in charge of billion of dollars of equipment. not just that, he is a trained and experienced green lantern, whose natural fighting habitat is in deep zero gravity space. thinking about it, hal's skills and spatial awareness should be miles ahead cyclops.

----------


## j9ac9k

> thanks for the clip.
> 
> now about hal's "spontaneity", i'd really like it if writers were able to make it clear that hal is capable of quickly analyzing a given situation, and come up with split second decisions based on sound logic (and able to make minute course corrections during the limited time that the he has). not just someone who make abrupt, rash, unfounded decisions that blows up in his face. 
> 
> i mean he is a fighter/test pilot whose been able to survive this long, in charge of billion of dollars of equipment. not just that, he is a trained and experienced green lantern, whose natural fighting habitat is in deep zero gravity space. thinking about it, hal's skills and spatial awareness should be miles ahead cyclops.


It's called "rapid cognition." (check out Gladwell's book "Blink") It comes with hours upon hours of training so that the brain becomes wired to make those split-second decisions.  It's not "intuition" but people sometimes refer to it as "gut feeling."  It's still thinking, but not the process that we're used to in everyday lives.  It's why athletes practice so much and why "overthinking" can be a detriment to someone who's rapid cognition has already been honed.

----------


## nightrider

> Brief interview I did with Robert Venditti at last weekends Baltimore Comic-Con


Are you the owner of blog of OA?

----------


## mrumsey

> Are you the owner of blog of OA?


Yep, I also co-host the Podcast of Oa.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> To be fair... Bruce being a snob had been the status quo for decades now. He certainly didn't invent that... Nor the Bruce disliking Hal stuff. That all was around before Johns took over. Also.... as much as I hate to admit it, Hal IS an intellectual underdog to Bruce. Unless he's using the ring to analyze something... Bruce is a LOT smarter then Hal is and much better at planning.  Hal is the greatest when it comes to courage and improvisation. He's got willpower to match Bruce... but as far as all the detective/scientist/knowledge stuff?? Yeah, That's Bruce's thing. 
> 
> As for Bruce recognizing his uniqueness? It's tough to be seen as unique when you've been replaced 4 times with people who were also successful (in their own way) at your job... I think it takes the other GL's to recognize just how much better he is then they are to really count. All Batman sees is 'ring that can do anything... gotcha.'


I think I'm looking at this as two alpha males, but Bruce comes out on top, most of the time.

I really enjoyed their tension during Rebirth, but I'm not seeing any new ground covered between the two.

All four Earth GL's are unique, and bring excitement to the mythology, imo.

I really do see them as a sci-fi Four Musketeers.

----------


## vartox

> 


Those are really cute!




> Brief interview I did with Robert Venditti at last weekends Baltimore Comic-Con


Thanks for sharing. I am oddly excited to see a Sonar revamp. Wonder who the surprise villain is.

----------


## liwanag

> Those are really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I am oddly excited to see a Sonar revamp. Wonder who the surprise villain is.


Same here. Wonder what Sonar will be like this time around. Hal's rogues gallery really needs some attention.

----------


## nightrider

> Yep, I also co-host the Podcast of Oa.


Great job. Really enjoy your work. More love for Hal Jordan please.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

source

----------


## liwanag

> It's called "rapid cognition." (check out Gladwell's book "Blink") It comes with hours upon hours of training so that the brain becomes wired to make those split-second decisions.  It's not "intuition" but people sometimes refer to it as "gut feeling."  It's still thinking, but not the process that we're used to in everyday lives.  It's why athletes practice so much and why "overthinking" can be a detriment to someone who's rapid cognition has already been honed.


one of these days i wish a writer would explore this skill. not too happy with the idea that hal just acts on impulse. i like the idea better where he is trained to think and act faster than an average person does.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Last weeks annual worth picking up, anyone?

----------


## mrumsey

> Great job. Really enjoy your work. More love for Hal Jordan please.


Thanks - I appreciate the feedback.  Hal is always at the top of my list!

----------


## phantom1592

> one of these days i wish a writer would explore this skill. not too happy with the idea that hal just acts on impulse. i like the idea better where he is trained to think and act faster than an average person does.


My only issue with that, is what sets him apart from all the other fearless test pilots who've had this kind of training?  What made him chosen in the first place, and why weren't all the earth GLs chosen from that test pilot pool?

Giving him a trained skill may set him apart from John or Guy... but it hardly makes him 'unique'. certainly not amongst the Corp where EVERYONE needs this kind of 3-D combat/thought-becomes-action style. 

I really like the quick thinking/impulsive/split decision idea as 'Hal being Hal'...

----------


## buffalorock

> Last weeks annual worth picking up, anyone?


Almost! I found it to be Venditti's weakest in a little while. I don't mean to spoil anything for anyone else, but there is a story that takes place sometime after he escapes from the corps with Krona's Gauntlet where some other lanterns confront him. There is a new antagonist introduced that will be gunning specifically for Hal. I was hoping to see more in the period in between GL # 40 and #41. The solicit on DC's website says this:

"What happened to Hal before the Green Lantern Corps disappeared and he was being hunted by them? Where did he get his new ship and new look? All is revealed here! Plus, a new force in the universe rises to take the place of the Green Lantern Corps!"

They under-delivered I think. There simply was not enough meat for a 48 page book.

----------


## Frontier

Does it actually explain how Hal found Darlene?

----------


## vartox

> Does it actually explain how Hal found Darlene?


Nope. I was going to find that out but we didn't see that. Hopefully that means we'll still see that later. 

I thought the annual was okay. It felt a little padded for content and there was some weird art moments but I liked it well enough. There was one really sad moment too.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Almost! I found it to be Venditti's weakest in a little while. I don't mean to spoil anything for anyone else, but there is a story that takes place sometime after he escapes from the corps with Krona's Gauntlet where some other lanterns confront him. There is a new antagonist introduced that will be gunning specifically for Hal. I was hoping to see more in the period in between GL # 40 and #41. The solicit on DC's website says this:
> 
> "What happened to Hal before the Green Lantern Corps disappeared and he was being hunted by them? Where did he get his new ship and new look? All is revealed here! Plus, a new force in the universe rises to take the place of the Green Lantern Corps!"
> 
> They under-delivered I think. There simply was not enough meat for a 48 page book.


Ahh okay thanks. Guess I'll wait for it to appear in the bargain bin at my local store, assuming the annual doesn't sell out of course.

----------


## silly

looking forward to this. more than the main title actually.

----------


## buffalorock

> Ahh okay thanks. Guess I'll wait for it to appear in the bargain bin at my local store, assuming the annual doesn't sell out of course.


I didn't mean to come across harsh about the book. It is far from terrible but I was more disappointed that it didn't deliver on what was promised than what was actually inside the issue. It is fairly interesting and if you like Hal, you'll probably get something out of it (I did, just not what I wanted). 






> looking forward to this. more than the main title actually.


That is a pretty sweet cover! I've been enjoying that book as well, good stuff.

----------


## FishyZombie

favorite part of the Arrow premier.

----------


## buffalorock

> favorite part of the Arrow premier.


Yeah that was nice, my girlfriend couldn't figure out why I was excited even after attempting to explain haha.

On a side note, GL #45 was a great read. I like Venditti's version of Black Hand and it was a nice bounce-back after Annual 4.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Yeah #45 was good, but it seemed so short? Maybe 'cuz most of it was fighting, but I was just getting into it and then boom over, haha!! This has probably been my favourite DCYou change so far. The new supporting cast as pretty good too, good stuff all round.

----------


## Frontier

> favorite part of the Arrow premier.


I admit I kinda screamed out "Hal!" when I saw it, just like with the "missing test pilot" reference from Flash. 

Seriously though, when they're being this blatant, the producers better have checked with DC about the possibility of using Hal. It's one thing if they're refused, it's another if they never tried after all this effort  :Mad: .

Hope I get #45 in the mail soon...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Jessica's costume really is awful but nice art anyway of Lantern bonding.

----------


## Potanical Pardon

Her costume is horrible. 

It reminds me of what would happen if the Jurgens Titans costumes all had a baby and this is what it would be.

----------


## nightrider

> Her costume is horrible. 
> 
> It reminds me of what would happen if the Jurgens Titans costumes all had a baby and this is what it would be.


Oh god, Jurgen's titan is an epic failure.

----------


## space Gandalf

I'm really enjoying GL right now, Venditti's best arc so far and Tan's artwork has improved. There's been a lot of set up so far and I hope the pay off is good.

----------


## nightrider

> I admit I kinda screamed out "Hal!" when I saw it, just like with the "missing test pilot" reference from Flash. 
> 
> Seriously though, when they're being this blatant, the producers better have checked with DC about the possibility of using Hal. It's one thing if they're refused, it's another if they never tried after all this effort .
> 
> Hope I get #45 in the mail soon...


I believe they're not allowed to use Green lantern at this moment. But I don't think it's a no no to let Hal Jordan appear on screen as a test pilot prior to receiving the ring. Kinda like flashpoint's tie it, showing that Hal Jordan is a hero with or without the ring.

----------


## nightrider

Hal Jordan appeared in DC superhero girls 2nd episode.

----------


## vartox

That picture of Hal and Jess is really cute. I've been hoping to see a little more interaction between them (and Barry) but at least they had a nice moment in the last JL issue.




> I'm really enjoying GL right now, Venditti's best arc so far and Tan's artwork has improved. There's been a lot of set up so far and I hope the pay off is good.


Me too, which kind of surprises me since I kind of hated it up until the renegade stuff.

----------


## vartox

> Hal Jordan appeared in DC superhero girls 2nd episode.



That he did:

----------


## Frontier

Hal's appearance in Super Hero Girls reminded me of that moment in Justice League where he tried to calm Diana down and she beat him up  :Stick Out Tongue: .

And it sounds like Josh Keaton is reprising Hal for DC Super Hero Girls  :Big Grin: .

Would be awesome, and appropriate, if Jennifer Hale also reprises Star Sapphire  :Smile: .

----------


## nightrider

> Hal's appearance in Super Hero Girls reminded me of that moment in Justice League where he tried to calm Diana down and she beat him up .
> 
> And it sounds like Josh Keaton is reprising Hal for DC Super Hero Girls .
> 
> Would be awesome, and appropriate, if Jennifer Hale also reprises Star Sapphire .


I really love the whole dynamic between diana and Hal. I think it's great that these interactions and relationship are being forged. These would definitely lead up to a great onscreen ensemble.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal's appearance in Super Hero Girls reminded me of that moment in Justice League where he tried to calm Diana down and she beat him up .
> 
> And it sounds like Josh Keaton is reprising Hal for DC Super Hero Girls .
> 
> Would be awesome, and appropriate, if Jennifer Hale also reprises Star Sapphire .


josh keaton is awesome, although nathan fillion will always be my hal jordan.

----------


## silly

> favorite part of the Arrow premier.


yeah, same here. cw is driving me nuts with all these teasing. lol.

keep it up cw.

----------


## liwanag

> That he did:


so... is hal the closest thing to ken for this line? maybe they will make a doll figure out of hal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

coloring book themed month is one of the goofiest ideas dc has had lately.

at least mike allred is pencilling green lantern.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## byrd156

> Oh god, Jurgen's titan is an epic failure.


Really? I thought it was pretty good and Argent's costume got better later on.

----------


## nightrider

> Really? I thought it was pretty good and Argent's costume got better later on.


Just hated the whole thing. i thought it lacked alot of heart. Anyhows anyone read the colonel sanders green lantern and flash comics?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am late in the game, but I just watched Macross Plus. It was pretty good. I love old school anime.

To the point, the main character, Isamu Alva Dyson, had a lot of similarities to Hal. In fact, the guy even looked like Hal. Dyson's love interest looked a lot like Carol.

I'd be open to a series that explored Hal's pre-ring years, comic or TV.

Crazy, reckless, but talented test pilot Hal could be a lot of fun.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macross_Plus

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It should be interesting seeing the interactions between Hal Jordan & Jim Gordon.

----------


## vartox

> Anyhows anyone read the colonel sanders green lantern and flash comics?


I did. It was pretty fun for an advertisement comic, although Hal & Barry didn't do much.




> I am late in the game, but I just watched Macross Plus. It was pretty good. I love old school anime.
> 
> To the point, the main character, Isamu Alva Dyson, had a lot of similarities to Hal. In fact, the guy even looked like Hal. Dyson's love interest looked a lot like Carol.
> 
> I'd be open to a series that explored Hal's pre-ring years, comic or TV.
> 
> Crazy, reckless, but talented test pilot Hal could be a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macross_Plus


That's pretty cool. I'm not huge on anime but I've heard good stuff about that. I'd like some more stuff about pre-ring Hal too.

----------


## vartox

> It should be interesting seeing the interactions between Hal Jordan & Jim Gordon.


 Yeah, I'm looking forward to that. Wonder who else might pop up while Hal's on earth for a while. Hopefully it'll be less of a drag than the last time he was on Earth...






> GREEN LANTERN #48
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by MARTIN COCCOLO
> Cover by BILLY TAN
> Adult Coloring Book Variant cover by MICHAEL ALLRED
> On sale JANUARY 6 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for more information.
> Back on Earth once more, Hal Jordan must bring in help to handle a terrorist attack on Coast City. But when Batman arrives on the scene, Green Lantern learns that much has changed while he was off-planet…

----------


## silly

> I am late in the game, but I just watched Macross Plus. It was pretty good. I love old school anime.
> 
> To the point, the main character, Isamu Alva Dyson, had a lot of similarities to Hal. In fact, the guy even looked like Hal. Dyson's love interest looked a lot like Carol.
> 
> I'd be open to a series that explored Hal's pre-ring years, comic or TV.
> 
> Crazy, reckless, but talented test pilot Hal could be a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macross_Plus


i didn't knew there was a macross plus. is this in the same universe as the sdf macross? ricky hunter?

(wasnt able to click on the wiki article yet)

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> I did. It was pretty fun for an advertisement comic, although Hal & Barry didn't do much.


*Hmm, GL and KFC? What's the comic about?*






> That's pretty cool. I'm not huge on anime but I've heard good stuff about that. I'd like some more stuff about pre-ring Hal too.


*I wouldn't mind Hal's past being fleshed out. I wonder if he has any adventures as a pilot before he became Green Lantern.*

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> *Hmm, GL and KFC? What's the comic about?*


*Colonel Sanders teams up with Flash and Green Lantern to stop his evil counterpart from Earth-3 before he can take over the market with his Earth-3 chicken chain.*

----------


## liwanag

> *Colonel Sanders teams up with Flash and Green Lantern to stop his evil counterpart from Earth-3 before he can take over the market with his Earth-3 chicken chain.*


Hahaha. Its so hard to keep a staight face while  reading that description.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It should be interesting seeing the interactions between Hal Jordan & Jim Gordon.


Oh jeez, I'd completely forgotten by Batman they'd mean Jim when I saw the solicit posted elsewhere.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i didn't knew there was a macross plus. is this in the same universe as the sdf macross? ricky hunter?
> 
> (wasnt able to click on the wiki article yet)


It is the same universe.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I hope we see more guest stars. I'd love to see Hal's take on Superman's current situation.

I have my issues with the current Hal & Bruce thing, but I'd be curious to see Jordan's reaction to Wayne (and Dick's presumed death).

----------


## silly

thoughts?

----------


## blaster86

Yours? If so look great

----------


## vartox

> thoughts?


Looks pretty good. I feel like fanartists have done his new look a lot more justice than any of the book's actual artists.

----------


## vartox

IGN shared the pencilled version of Darwyn Cooke's upcoming variant:

----------


## Frontier

That reminds me of Hal squaring off against Poison Ivy in those Super Friends shorts and propositioning him for a kiss  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> IGN shared the pencilled version of Darwyn Cooke's upcoming variant:


There's going to be a Darwin Cooke variant cover month? Cool!

----------


## vartox

> There's going to be a Darwin Cooke variant cover month? Cool!


Nope, December is another Harley Quinn variant month. Cooke is doing the GL cover, other artists are doing other covers.

----------


## liwanag

> Nope, December is another Harley Quinn variant month. Cooke is doing the GL cover, other artists are doing other covers.



oh ok. nice cover though. it got me wishing that darwyn would do another mini for dc.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I hope we see more guest stars. I'd love to see Hal's take on Superman's current situation.


It's a bit odd to me considering the whole looser continuity means they can pretty much have other heroes show up whenever regardless of their current scenarios or whenever, so I'm not entirely sure why Venditti would choose to have Jim Batman as part of his story, so I would imagine it's just a crossover for sales. Regular story-wise you'd imagine it'd make more sense to just have a regular Bruce or Supes show up for a little while, but then again I guess Hal is also in his own Renegade world, so.

----------


## vartox

> It's a bit odd to me considering the whole looser continuity means they can pretty much have other heroes show up whenever regardless of their current scenarios or whenever, so I'm not entirely sure why Venditti would choose to have Jim Batman as part of his story, so I would imagine it's just a crossover for sales. Regular story-wise you'd imagine it'd make more sense to just have a regular Bruce or Supes show up for a little while, but then again I guess Hal is also in his own Renegade world, so.


It feels like "looser continuity" only applies to JL/JLA and the fringe titles, all the core books still tie together and take place around the same timeline. I would have preferred Bruce to Jim showing up in GL since I am really curious what Bruce's reaction to renegade Hal would be, and Jim seems like an odd choice for a team up. Maybe it is for sales reasons, who knows.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It feels like "looser continuity" only applies to JL/JLA and the fringe titles, all the core books still tie together and take place around the same timeline. I would have preferred Bruce to Jim showing up in GL since I am really curious what Bruce's reaction to renegade Hal would be, and Jim seems like an odd choice for a team up. Maybe it is for sales reasons, who knows.


Normally all these various Bat-events just feel very limited to Gotham and not really going much further outside that (barring that pointless Zero Year crossover of course), so yeah, it's just odd. But you never know.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's a bit odd to me considering the whole looser continuity means they can pretty much have other heroes show up whenever regardless of their current scenarios or whenever, so I'm not entirely sure why Venditti would choose to have Jim Batman as part of his story, so I would imagine it's just a crossover for sales. Regular story-wise you'd imagine it'd make more sense to just have a regular Bruce or Supes show up for a little while, but then again I guess Hal is also in his own Renegade world, so.


The odd pairing of Hal & Jim.

They could actually hit it off.

They both have prior military experience, plus they are both cops.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The odd pairing of Hal & Jim.
> 
> They could actually hit it off.
> 
> They both have prior military experience, plus they are both cops.


I suppose when you put it that way, just feels odd. It's like I don't recall AzBats chilling with other superheroes.

----------


## phantom1592

1) It'll be a bit of publicity for the 'new' batman. People who aren't reading the current comic, probably haven't heard about the switch yet.

2) It's DIFFERNT. Hal and Bruce we've seen sooooo many times. They have had quite a few team ups, not even counting when they are actually ON a team. Sooooo yeah, I could see them wanting to mix it up a bit. Try something a little new. 

3) As mentioned... Hal and Jim could be a pretty good team. As far as superheroes go... I think he'd get along with Hal a bit more then any others... 


Granted... after 5+ years of Space stories... I would have rather seen some more traditional team ups with the standard Heroes... but this could be interesting.

----------


## phantom1592

> I suppose when you put it that way, just feels odd. It's like I don't recall AzBats chilling with other superheroes.


Azbats didn't even want to hang with Robin!!

Though I do recall Superman showing in Gotham to talk to him about his 'strange behavior'... When Azbats helmet muffled his voice or something, Superman got suspicious, but either chose not to x-ray his face or didn't for some reason... it's vague now. 

But Azbats was extremely anti-social.

----------


## vartox

> 2) It's DIFFERNT. Hal and Bruce we've seen sooooo many times. They have had quite a few team ups, not even counting when they are actually ON a team. Sooooo yeah, I could see them wanting to mix it up a bit. Try something a little new. 
> 
> 3) As mentioned... Hal and Jim could be a pretty good team. As far as superheroes go... I think he'd get along with Hal a bit more then any others...


That's fair, at least I'm getting some Bruce+ Hal in Justice League. I can see Hal and Jim having an interesting dynamic, and I am curious to see Hal's reaction to a new Batman. Assuming he doesn't go check on Bruce he's probably going to think he's actually dead.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> 2) It's DIFFERNT. Hal and Bruce we've seen sooooo many times. They have had quite a few team ups, not even counting when they are actually ON a team. Sooooo yeah, I could see them wanting to mix it up a bit. Try something a little new.


I like not knowing what to expect from this pairing.  Considering how long both have been around, have they *ever* interacted?  Honestly, DC has been so attached to their traditional pairings that I don't even know what to expect if Hal teamed up with Wonder Woman. (their fight was probably their longest interaction in 25 years)

----------


## vartox

That Manapul Hal is gorgeous!




> I like not knowing what to expect from this pairing.  Considering how long both have been around, have they *ever* interacted?  Honestly, DC has been so attached to their traditional pairings that I don't even know what to expect if Hal teamed up with Wonder Woman. (their fight was probably their longest interaction in 25 years)


Hal and Jim may have exchanged a word or two during Blackest Night, when Babs was talking to Jim next to the Batsignal and Hal came crashing into it. I don't remember if they spoke or not. 

I do wish there was more interaction between various heroes, especially ones who are on teams together. In the JL Hal only really interacted with Batman and Barry and more recently he'd spoken to Power Ring like twice.

----------


## Frontier

> That Manapul Hal is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Hal and Jim may have exchanged a word or two during Blackest Night, when Babs was talking to Jim next to the Batsignal and Hal came crashing into it. I don't remember if they spoke or not. 
> 
> I do wish there was more interaction between various heroes, especially ones who are on teams together. In the JL Hal only really interacted with Batman and Barry and more recently he'd spoken to Power Ring like twice.


It probably doesn't help that his own book has been keeping him off Earth for so long.

----------


## mrumsey

Looks like Sideshow has a new Hal Jordan premium format figure coming!  link

----------


## vartox

> It probably doesn't help that his own book has been keeping him off Earth for so long.


It also doesn't help that whenever he IS on Earth it's usually under bad circumstances. When's the last time something nice happened to him on Earth? It had to have been between Sinestro Corps War and Blackest Night.




> Looks like Sideshow has a new Hal Jordan premium format figure coming!  link


Oh... oooohhhh. I missed out on the first GL one they did, must start setting aside money so I don't miss out on this one. It will go nicely with my GL Sinestro statue.

Looking at it some more his outfit looks like a mix between the leotard and the new 52 with the v in the collar. That's odd.

----------


## Godzilla2099

> Looks like Sideshow has a new Hal Jordan premium format figure coming!  link


This news made my day.  I own the first statue but I didn't feel like it gave Hal the justice he deserved.  This one is going to be a first day PO

----------


## phantom1592

> Looking at it some more his outfit looks like a mix between the leotard and the new 52 with the v in the collar. That's odd.


Yeah... I can't stop staring at that myself. Can't say I'm liking it too much. I personally prefer the pre-rebirth Leotard costume... but too many details are taking me out here... For the money these things cost, i'd rather have accuracy then creative license  :Wink: 

Also, that's is an angry intense looking mask/face.... Reminds me more of Parallax days then Green Lantern.


Looking online, I really like the sideshow statue with the green fist construct. Little glossy, but I like it a lot.   Sinestro Corp statue looks pretty good too.

----------


## liwanag

> Looks like Sideshow has a new Hal Jordan premium format figure coming!  link


oh my goodness. i think i like this more than the first one.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Also, that's is an angry intense looking mask/face.... Reminds me more of Parallax days then Green Lantern.


Yes - that and the hair as well.  Very Parallax-y...

----------


## vartox

> Yeah... I can't stop staring at that myself. Can't say I'm liking it too much. I personally prefer the pre-rebirth Leotard costume... but too many details are taking me out here... For the money these things cost, i'd rather have accuracy then creative license 
> 
> Also, that's is an angry intense looking mask/face.... Reminds me more of Parallax days then Green Lantern.
> 
> 
> Looking online, I really like the sideshow statue with the green fist construct. Little glossy, but I like it a lot.   Sinestro Corp statue looks pretty good too.


Yeah at this price level it's completely acceptable to be nitpicky. I think I prefer the face/mask/hair from the first one, this one is a little... rugged/intense.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I actually do dig the face but I feel it should probably be with the post rebirth costume, doesn't seem to fit the leotard.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

... or maybe I guess the Parallax costume, as some of you make the point.

----------


## vartox

> I actually do dig the face but I feel it should probably be with the post rebirth costume, doesn't seem to fit the leotard.


Looking at it more it is growing on me, although the hair bugs me a little. Neither this nor the sixth scale figure really have his hair looking quite right.

The pointy mask is a little Parallax-y but I kinda dig it.

----------


## nightrider

How much is it? It looks pretty darn awesome

----------


## vartox

> How much is it? It looks pretty darn awesome


I'm guessing around 450USD, give or take. I didn't see a price listed but most of the premium format statues are around there.

----------


## liwanag

Now thst you guys said it, the mask and the hair do look more like Parallax...I initially thought Hal just went Super Saiyan or something...

On that note, someone should really make a premium format Parallax statue.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Now thst you guys said it, the mask and the hair do look more like Parallax...I initially thought Hal just went Super Saiyan or something...
> *
> On that note, someone should really make a premium format Parallax statue*.


Doubt it. Wouldn't really be something you could sell to Hal fans when it costs that much, big drop in the pocket for a constant reminder of pretty much the lowest point in his history.

----------


## j9ac9k

Does anyone else out there think that "Green Light for a Vet" campaign was thought up by a Green Lantern fan?  I like to think so....  :Smile: 

The ad is like seeing those pages of the GL comic brought to life. (was it the climax of the "Sinestro Corps War?" .. I'm not sure)

----------


## nightrider

> I'm guessing around 450USD, give or take. I didn't see a price listed but most of the premium format statues are around there.


sounds good. I wouldn't mind paying for both Hal and Sinestro

----------


## liwanag

i really like this design from francis manapul



much, much more than the trenchcoat renegade look hal currently wears.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, think a couple of us have discussed it over in that thread with all the covers. It's wicked cool. 

Though the mask is drawn a little too Batman-y. Still looks great though.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, think a couple of us have discussed it over in that thread with all the covers. It's wicked cool. 
> 
> Though the mask is drawn a little too Batman-y. Still looks great though.


i really need to check out the other threads. hard to find though.

i wonder if this will actually be colored green.

----------


## phantom1592

mmm... really don't like either of them actually. Trenchcoat is pretty lame... but this seems a bit too... I don't know. Tron? New Gods? Kind of has a computer/motherbox thing going for it... 

Maybe for  a new character, but certainly doesn't scream 'natural progression for Hal Jordon' to me.

----------


## vartox

> mmm... really don't like either of them actually. Trenchcoat is pretty lame... but this seems a bit too... I don't know. Tron? New Gods? Kind of has a computer/motherbox thing going for it... 
> 
> Maybe for  a new character, but certainly doesn't scream 'natural progression for Hal Jordon' to me.


 It is a temporary New Gods power up for him, judging by the outfit he's probably getting Lightray's powers.

----------


## phantom1592

> It is a temporary New Gods power up for him, judging by the outfit he's probably getting Lightray's powers.


LOL

Well I guess that works then :P

----------


## liwanag

> mmm... really don't like either of them actually. Trenchcoat is pretty lame... but this seems a bit too... I don't know. Tron? New Gods? Kind of has a computer/motherbox thing going for it... 
> 
> Maybe for  a new character, but certainly doesn't scream 'natural progression for Hal Jordon' to me.


funny. for some reason i like this new gods look way more than his current renegade look.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> funny. for some reason i like this new gods look way more than his current renegade look.


Not a mystery is it? It looks nicer and the artist is better.

----------


## vartox

> Not a mystery is it? It looks nicer and the artist is better.


Yeah, something drawn by Doc Shaner and Manapul is definitely going to look better than something drawn by Tan. I like Hal's renegade look when I see fanart but it never looks as good  in the books. 

I think Martin Coccolo is drawing GL 47-49, that should look pretty good at least.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

source

----------


## mrumsey

> i really like this design from francis manapul
> 
> 
> 
> much, much more than the trenchcoat renegade look hal currently wears.


I thought this issue was the best Green Lantern story I've read since Johns left the book.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I thought this issue was the best Green Lantern story I've read since Johns left the book.


It was terrific. 

If DC still had Rocafort on the books a King + Rocafort duo would pretty much be my ideal GL creative team right now.

EDIT: Mind you, Shaner killed it.

----------


## vartox

The Darkseid War one shot was amazing! I desperately hope King gets to write more Hal sometime. The art was awesome too, Shaner posted a few extra pictures on his twitter.









> source


Those are both great, I love her art.

----------


## SJNeal

King would be a welcome reprieve from Venditti at this point; here's hoping a change is in the air...

----------


## Frontier

I hope DC becomes aware of the one-shots success, at least critically, and the great job King did with Hal and Green Lantern so as to give him a bigger opportunity on the title in the future  :Smile: . 

Preferably with Hal in a more normal status quo, like Hal back as a normal GL, but knowing King he could do a great job with any direction  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag

> The Darkseid War one shot was amazing! I desperately hope King gets to write more Hal sometime. The art was awesome too, Shaner posted a few extra pictures on his twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both great, I love her art.


i could get used to  that new gods costume of hal.

----------


## liwanag

> The Darkseid War one shot was amazing! I desperately hope King gets to write more Hal sometime. The art was awesome too, Shaner posted a few extra pictures on his twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both great, I love her art.


really feel bad that i missed this issue. been awfully busy with work. never read his work before, but i'm ready for a new creative team.

----------


## silly

it seems like parallax is getting some attention in the february solicits. i'm okay with the idea that parallax and hal coexist in the same plane of existence. i do hope there is some redemption planned for parallax.

----------


## Old Man Ollie 1962

Guys, here's my Hal Jordan appreciation moment. The time Ollie put an arrow in some kid who shot a Seattle cop with a paintball gun. The incident really messed up the emerald archer. It was so bad Dinah had to call Hal. What Hal did is what friendship--true friendship--is all about.

tumblr_m1gjzpgPH21qdxhroo1_1280.jpg

----------


## space Gandalf

The Darkseid War one-shot was mind blowing! Tom King nailed Hal's character perfectly, the artwork wasn't my preferred style but definitely had its merits. If DC have any sense they will get King on the main GL book as soon as possible.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> The Darkseid War one-shot was mind blowing! Tom King nailed Hal's character perfectly, the artwork wasn't my preferred style but definitely had its merits. If DC have any sense they will get King on the main GL book as soon as possible.


I loved the art, but obviously to each his own.

For me the combo of amazingly well written Hal Jordan and that old school style of art got me thinking of New Frontier, what I consider to be the gold standard.

I'd love for this to be the ongoing GL team.

----------


## iarerichard

For all the talk about the Green Lantern one shot,  totally agree with Tom King's writing. DC needs to do this. I've grown quite bored and tired of Venditti on the title.

----------


## vartox

> Guys, here's my Hal Jordan appreciation moment. The time Ollie put an arrow in some kid who shot a Seattle cop with a paintball gun. The incident really messed up the emerald archer. It was so bad Dinah had to call Hal. What Hal did is what friendship--true friendship--is all about.


I love that scene (and that issue) so much. Hal and Ollie had a really intense and complex friendship, I miss it (and their friendship with Dinah). 




> it seems like parallax is getting some attention in the february solicits. i'm okay with the idea that parallax and hal coexist in the same plane of existence. i do hope there is some redemption planned for parallax.


That February solicit is a little worrying... I am curious about seeing Parallax Hal again in Telos though. Wonder which Parallax the GL solicit meant. 

And Hal is guest starring in the Harley Quinn team up book for issue 2, that might be fun.

----------


## mrumsey



----------


## LoneNecromancer

> 


Nice they even managed to work in New God Hal in the end there.

----------


## vartox

> I loved the art, but obviously to each his own.
> 
> For me the combo of amazingly well written Hal Jordan and that old school style of art got me thinking of New Frontier, what I consider to be the gold standard.
> 
> I'd love for this to be the ongoing GL team.


 King said he took inspiration from New Frontier for Hal's portrayal (among other things), I definitely get the resemblance. 

https://twitter.com/tomkingtk/status/666722703588646912

----------


## SJNeal

> 


JS fandom meltdown commences in 5... 4... 3...

----------


## Frontier

> JS fandom meltdown commences in 5... 4... 3...


He's in there about as much as Guy, Kyle and Simon are, maybe even more  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## SJNeal

But he's not front and center in the first image! Therefore DC must be intentionally marginalizing him! 

/sarcasm

----------


## Tony Stark

> Guys, here's my Hal Jordan appreciation moment. The time Ollie put an arrow in some kid who shot a Seattle cop with a paintball gun. The incident really messed up the emerald archer. It was so bad Dinah had to call Hal. What Hal did is what friendship--true friendship--is all about.
> 
> tumblr_m1gjzpgPH21qdxhroo1_1280.jpg


This is  one of the greatest and one of my all time favorite friendships in comics. Too bad we don't have it.

----------


## andersonh1

> Guys, here's my Hal Jordan appreciation moment. The time Ollie put an arrow in some kid who shot a Seattle cop with a paintball gun. The incident really messed up the emerald archer. It was so bad Dinah had to call Hal. What Hal did is what friendship--true friendship--is all about.
> 
> tumblr_m1gjzpgPH21qdxhroo1_1280.jpg


I think I have that issue somewhere. Yeah, I miss these guys having a history together.

----------


## vartox

> 


That's a cute video! I'm glad they fit in a lot of Alan and stuff like JL3001 Guy and tiny Hal and New God Hal.

----------


## phantom1592

I was shocked to see "In Darkest Knight" Batman/GL in there.... I used to LOVE that book!  Best of both worlds!

----------


## Starchild

> 



This is the coolest thing I've seen all day. Green Lantern really came a long way.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## juan678



----------


## nightrider

> That's a cute video! I'm glad they fit in a lot of Alan and stuff like JL3001 Guy and tiny Hal and New God Hal.


Alan and Hal seemed to get the most exposure from this, great!

----------


## Sirzechs

I love this Video so much

----------


## liwanag

you know what, the mother ring idea might be a good idea to explore.



just thinking...

----------


## Frontier

How is Peter David's Green Lantern run regarded? I think the most I know about it is from this site, with the whole thing about the GL ring removing Hal's ability to feel fear and breaking Hal and Arisia up. I hope I'm remembering that right...

How well is it received among the fandom?

----------


## vartox

> How is Peter David's Green Lantern run regarded? I think the most I know about it is from this site, with the whole thing about the GL ring removing Hal's ability to feel fear and breaking Hal and Arisia up. I hope I'm remembering that right...
> 
> How well is it received among the fandom?


Hal going on Oprah was amusing but I _really_ disliked the fear lobotomy thing.

----------


## SJNeal

> How is Peter David's Green Lantern run regarded? I think the most I know about it is from this site, with the whole thing about the GL ring removing Hal's ability to feel fear and breaking Hal and Arisia up. I hope I'm remembering that right...
> 
> How well is it received among the fandom?


I love PAD, and I love Hal, but the two were not a great fit...

----------


## liwanag

it looks like tom king could write a good hal jordan story. i wouldnt mind if tom taylor took up writing duties for the main gl title.

i'm just thinking who else is in dc's stable that would be a good match for hal.

----------


## liwanag

really love most of sideshow's dc sculpts. wish they made one of the flash. the new gl sculpt looks badass.

----------


## liwanag

http://news.yahoo.com/green-lantern-...101348547.html

hmm.. "lethal weapon in space". 

been itching for news on who would play as hal jordan in the planned movie..

----------


## nightrider

> you know what, the mother ring idea might be a good idea to explore.
> 
> 
> 
> just thinking...


new gods outfit is so much better than outlaw outfit.

----------


## Xoxx

Issues like Darkseid War: Green Lantern is what create new fans of characters. My favorite issue of the year, easily. And "my father cut the sky open"? Masterwork.

----------


## SebastianS

I agree. Even though I am a Kyle Rayner fan first, I can honestly say Darkseid War: Green Lantern was the best issue of GL in years. DC should really consider the possibility of having Tom King writing Hal Jordan, or GL in general.

----------


## silly

> Issues like Darkseid War: Green Lantern is what create new fans of characters. My favorite issue of the year, easily. And "my father cut the sky open"? Masterwork.




that was actually one of my favorite lines.

----------


## j9ac9k

Love that line.  What with the increased Hal/Batman rivalry since "Rebirth," one thing strikes me as being different between the two men in terms of their fathers.  Hal and Bruce watched their parents/dad die, but Hal's dad died heroically, steering the plane away from bystanders.  Hal's dad inspired Hal and gave him something to aspire to.  Hal smiles when talking about his dad.  Bruce on the other hand, seems to only think of this parents in the moments of their deaths - as victims.  Whereas Hal was formed by his dad's _life_ as his hero.  Hal has joy where Bruce only has pain.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ex...3/1100-154303/

green lantern guest stars in lobo. 



as much as i like lobo, hal should be able to take him down easily, gauntlet of krona and all.

----------


## j9ac9k

So, does anyone know what's up with Lobo?  His hair is long and wild again, and I see black facial marks as opposed to the glowing blue ones.  Are they just slowly styling him to more resemble the old Lobo or was there a specific change in his character?  And from what I've seen, Lobo was hired by Sinestro to knock off other Lanterns?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://www.comicvine.com/articles/ex...3/1100-154303/
> 
> green lantern guest stars in lobo. 
> 
> 
> 
> as much as i like lobo, hal should be able to take him down easily, gauntlet of krona and all.


I never thought of it before, but this is an interesting match-up.

----------


## j9ac9k

Aside from his status as a premiere ass-kicker, Lobo shouldn't be a threat to a GL, but precedent says otherwise, despite how little it "makes sense."  I guess those energy blades can disrupt Hal's constructs.  Is it me, or does a GL energy bubble seem totally worthless against anyone other than a regular human?

----------


## SJNeal

> Is it me, or does a GL energy bubble seem totally worthless against anyone other than a regular human?


Now that you mention it... :Confused:

----------


## phantom1592

> Aside from his status as a premiere ass-kicker, Lobo shouldn't be a threat to a GL, but precedent says otherwise, despite how little it "makes sense."  I guess those energy blades can disrupt Hal's constructs.  Is it me, or does a GL energy bubble seem totally worthless against anyone other than a regular human?


Who was it he went against before? Jack T Chance got his butt kicked by him... I think Guy Gardner fought him with the yellow ring back in the day...    Any others? I remember a lot of crazy situations needed to make it a fight... Doesn't hurt that Jack kinda sucked... and Guy couldn't charge a ring back then... Curious how this one goes!

----------


## j9ac9k

> Who was it he went against before? Jack T Chance got his butt kicked by him... I think Guy Gardner fought him with the yellow ring back in the day...    Any others? I remember a lot of crazy situations needed to make it a fight... Doesn't hurt that Jack kinda sucked... and Guy couldn't charge a ring back then... Curious how this one goes!


Guy (green ring) fought Lobo during the JL run and it seemed pretty even, but mostly because Guy had no strategy and just kept brawling. (from what I recall)

I know Hal faced off briefly against Lobo in LEGION and maybe "Trinity?" From what I recall, again, they made it seem kinda even, but my memory is hazy.

----------


## vartox

Here's a preview for next week's GL too http://www.newsarama.com/26936-previ...antern-47.html

I'm glad Tan is gone for a few issues... also the first couple pages have a pretty big spoiler. 




> So, does anyone know what's up with Lobo?  His hair is long and wild again, and I see black facial marks as opposed to the glowing blue ones.  Are they just slowly styling him to more resemble the old Lobo or was there a specific change in his character?  And from what I've seen, Lobo was hired by Sinestro to knock off other Lanterns?


I think Lobo's gotten sort of unhinged so the artist is drawing him a little scruffier? And yeah Sinestro hired Lobo to kill off other Lantern corps members.




> Aside from his status as a premiere ass-kicker, Lobo shouldn't be a threat to a GL, but precedent says otherwise, despite how little it "makes sense."  I guess those energy blades can disrupt Hal's constructs.  Is it me, or does a GL energy bubble seem totally worthless against anyone other than a regular human?


Sometimes even then they don't seem that effective... If I never have to see a GL construct shatter like glass just to show off how tough an opponent is again, it'll be too soon.




> Guy (green ring) fought Lobo during the JL run and it seemed pretty even, but mostly because Guy had no strategy and just kept brawling. (from what I recall)
> 
> I know Hal faced off briefly against Lobo in LEGION and maybe "Trinity?" From what I recall, again, they made it seem kinda even, but my memory is hazy.


Hal facing off with Lobo in LEGION seemed pretty even too, but I think they were both distracted. Hal fought Lobo again in Johns' GL after Blackest Night and it also seemed kind of even but then we learned that Lobo threw the fight to get a red ring from Atrocitus (and now I'm upset again that we'll never see him do anything with that red ring...)

----------


## phantom1592

Lobo's had varying power levels... but he HAS been shown in the Superman level. If that's what they keep at... I suppose I can accept him busting through a few bubbles. Still a well thinking Lantern SHOULD make short work of him. 

>.>
<.<

Interestingly enough, those battles all took place during the 'Rings won't let you kill' years.  Battle should REALLY go differently now...

----------


## Sirzechs

> Lobo's had varying power levels... but he HAS been shown in the Superman level. If that's what they keep at... I suppose I can accept him busting through a few bubbles. Still a well thinking Lantern SHOULD make short work of him. 
> 
> >.>
> <.<
> 
> Interestingly enough, those battles all took place during the 'Rings won't let you kill' years.  Battle should REALLY go differently now...


Yeah he's pretty strong this version was able to match Supergirl thou she killed him a few times.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> that was actually one of my favorite lines.


I just got done reading this. They need to get Tom King on the monthly ASAP.

----------


## liwanag

> I agree. Even though I am a Kyle Rayner fan first, I can honestly say Darkseid War: Green Lantern was the best issue of GL in years. DC should really consider the possibility of having Tom King writing Hal Jordan, or GL in general.


i'm all for tom king taking over writing duties for green lantern. wish there was a way for someone to recommend that to dc execs.

----------


## nightrider

> i'm all for tom king taking over writing duties for green lantern. wish there was a way for someone to recommend that to dc execs.


I second this!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> i'm all for tom king taking over writing duties for green lantern. wish there was a way for someone to recommend that to dc execs.


Well I think they at least glance at these forums. Everybody should demand it constantly until it happens.

----------


## Frontier

I think it's also likely that DC is already aware of the good buzz Tom King has with fans and how popular his work is (which is why they let Omega Men finish at 12 issues) plus the good reception the GL Darkseid War issue has found, so they might be willing to give him more of a chance with the mythos going forward  :Smile: . 

Arguably he's already been dabbling quite a bit with Green Lantern before Darkseid War through Kyle in Omega Men  :Cool: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Anyway guys, I get that we're still riding the high from Darkseid War but it's time for us to discuss the latest huge GL comic related news, that being Hal cut his hair.

Oh yeah and Parallax is around too I guess.

----------


## phantom1592

> Anyway guys, I get that we're still riding the high from Darkseid War but it's time for us to discuss the latest huge GL comic related news, that being Hal cut his hair.
> 
> Oh yeah and Parallax is around too I guess.


Really??? I wonder if 90% of my dislike for that Renagade look is the long hair. He gets a haircut, I may like it more  :Big Grin:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yep.

----------


## Sirzechs

I literally can't wait until Hal meets Parallax Hal then again I wish it was in the heads of a more capable writer, also did anyway read Lobo as Hal appeared in that, but after they turned Rankorr into a generic Red and killed him I won't touch that book.

----------


## vartox

> Yep.


He looks so good!! I wish Coccolo was the permanent artist. I was okay with the long hair but it looks so much better short.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I literally can't wait until Hal meets Parallax Hal then again I wish it was in the heads of a more capable writer, also did anyway read Lobo as Hal appeared in that, but after they turned Rankorr into a generic Red and killed him I won't touch that book.


Wait what? Rankorr's dead?

----------


## vartox

> Wait what? Rankorr's dead?


Yeah, he was killed in Lobo #10 I think. A lot of Reds died in Lobo 11 too but got resurrected, I'm not sure if Rankorr was one of them or not.

----------


## SJNeal

> Wait what? Rankorr's dead?





> Yeah, he was killed in Lobo #10 I think. A lot of Reds died in Lobo 11 too but got resurrected, I'm not sure if Rankorr was one of them or not.


That's news to me too!   :Frown: 

I wondered if/when the rest of the Reds would show up (and incorrectly assumed it would be a GL book).  Now I'll have to flip through that issue at my LCS.

----------


## liwanag

> Yep.


Glad Hal decided to a haircut. The long hair was just not working for me. It might have probably, if only he went to Gambit's stylist.

----------


## liwanag

> Well I think they at least glance at these forums. Everybody should demand it constantly until it happens.


I wonder if there are other avenues that we can be heard. I feel that these forums rarely get seen by the decision makers in DC.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Wait what? Rankorr's dead?





> Yeah, he was killed in Lobo #10 I think. A lot of Reds died in Lobo 11 too but got resurrected, I'm not sure if Rankorr was one of them or not.





> That's news to me too!  
> 
> I wondered if/when the rest of the Reds would show up (and incorrectly assumed it would be a GL book).  Now I'll have to flip through that issue at my LCS.


Yeah Bunn killed him off,  its horrible. Yeah he killed Dex Starr and Atrocitius as well but they were revived I didn't see Rankorr among the ones that was revived.

I do hope the next writer ignores what happened in Lobo.

----------


## mrumsey

Rankorr is dead - he died in space too far from where Atrocitus and the other Reds were.  Plus Munk was killed and presumably all the  Indigo Tribe except for Iroque.

----------


## silly

really annoyed that a lot of good characters got killed in lobo. all that just to show badass nu lobo is?

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> lol


That is a funny cover.

However.....those deltoid pads have gotta go.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Love this artist.



source

----------


## SJNeal

> 


I always was a fan of the grey temples...

----------


## liwanag

> That is a funny cover.
> 
> However.....those deltoid pads have gotta go.


the shoulder pads don't bother me as much, well, at least not as much as renegade hal's new duds.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> the shoulder pads don't bother me as much, well, at least not as much as renegade hal's new duds.


A GL costume, with the exception of Guy & Kyle, should be sleek, imo.

The renegade look was always meant to be temporary.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I always was a fan of the grey temples...


Parallax aside, yes the grey temples gave him a sense of veteran character.

----------


## vartox

I'm not clamoring for the gray temples back but I do like that he had them for a while...

Anybody read the end of Star Trek/GL? The last page was a nice Hal page.

----------


## phantom1592

> Parallax aside, yes the grey temples gave him a sense of veteran character.



I was a fan of they seemed to earn him some respect. Everyone treated him like a well seasoned veteran hero... but was not a fan of how he was the only one who aged up. Well, him and Green Arrow, but he was blonde and I never saw a grey hair on him...  The old/age jokes got a little old. 

I was glad to see them leave and  to actually have a legitimate part in the Rebirth Story.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm not clamoring for the gray temples back but I do like that he had them for a while...
> 
> Anybody read the end of Star Trek/GL? The last page was a nice Hal page.


Looked like fun stuff.







> A GL costume, with the exception of Guy & Kyle, should be sleek, imo.
> 
> The renegade look was always meant to be temporary.


I actually do dig the slightly armored look to the chestpiece, but otherwise I think the pre-New 52 costume was pretty much perfect.

----------


## Starchild

Am I the only one who wants to see more of Hal's old foes show up in the title? I don't read the main GL title but it could be fun seeing how Doctor Polaris, Tattooed Man, Goldface & The Shark would be revamped in the this new universe. Introducing Sonar was a step in the right direction.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I was a fan of they seemed to earn him some respect. Everyone treated him like a well seasoned veteran hero... but was not a fan of how he was the only one who aged up. Well, him and Green Arrow, but he was blonde and I never saw a grey hair on him...  The old/age jokes got a little old. 
> 
> I was glad to see them leave and  to actually have a legitimate part in the Rebirth Story.


IIRC, Guy used his ring to slow down his aging. But Hal knocked him out, anyway.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I actually do dig the slightly armored look to the chestpiece, but otherwise I think the pre-New 52 costume was pretty much perfect.


The pre-New 52 look was flawless. It was a great update on Hal's original look.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Am I the only one who wants to see more of Hal's old foes show up in the title? I don't read the main GL title but it could be fun seeing how Doctor Polaris, Tattooed Man, Goldface & The Shark would be revamped in the this new universe. Introducing Sonar was a step in the right direction.


I think Polaris needs an overhaul - he deserves some love.  Tattooed Man, The Shark and Hector Hammond made memorable reapparances post-Rebirth.  I don't need to see them again ... well, maybe Hammond might be fun.  I'd love to see *Evil Star* get a BIG upgrade in status.  His powerset makes him a potential major player already - much moreso than Goldface or the Javelin, who were only threats because of the yellow weakness.  I would also love to see new versions of the Qwardians (Thunderers), Manhunters and even The Invisible Destroyer. (the name is just too good to let languish in limbo forever)  I can even see Myrwhyddn come back, but as some kind of Morrison-esque horror of a magical/metaphysical entity, rather than a little white-haired imp character.

----------


## vartox

> Am I the only one who wants to see more of Hal's old foes show up in the title? I don't read the main GL title but it could be fun seeing how Doctor Polaris, Tattooed Man, Goldface & The Shark would be revamped in the this new universe. Introducing Sonar was a step in the right direction.


Doctor Polaris got a reintroduction in Futures End, although that version only showed up there. I wouldn't mind revamps of all of those. I am interested in seeing more of this Sonar revamp, too. I'm not sure what an update of Goldface would entail since he relied mostly on the yellow weakness... 




> The pre-New 52 look was flawless. It was a great update on Hal's original look.


I agree, his post-Rebirth costume was perfect. The new 52 look isn't bad, but it's hard to improve perfection. 




> I'd love to see *Evil Star* get a BIG upgrade in status.  His powerset makes him a potential major player already - much moreso than Goldface or the Javelin, who were only threats because of the yellow weakness.  I would also love to see new versions of the Qwardians (Thunderers), Manhunters and even The Invisible Destroyer. (the name is just too good to let languish in limbo forever)  I can even see Myrwhyddn come back, but as some kind of Morrison-esque horror of a magical/metaphysical entity, rather than a little white-haired imp character.


Didn't they reintroduce Evil Star in GLC at some point? I thought I'd read that but I'm not sure if it went anywhere. I'd be totally down for Myrwhyddn coming back, there was a fun little dude.

----------


## Frontier

I think Goldface could still work even without the yellow-weakness, just as a bad guy who can turn anything to gold with his "gold-gun" and a few enhanced abilities, not necessarily super-impressive on the surface or something you'd expect to give a GL a hard time, but with good writing could still be an effective and entertaining villain  :Smile: .

Has Tatooed Man made an appearance at all in the New 52? I always just assumed we had the Mark Richards incarnation running about, since he was the latest one and in the Johns run, but I can't for the life of me remember if he's appeared anywhere  :Confused: .

----------


## silly

i would love to see hal's old rogues get "updated". dr. polaris, evil star, and hector hammond would be great as recurring villains. 

the thunderers and weaponers would be awesome too.

who here wants to see hal tangle with the reach?

----------


## silly

the solicits for gl #50 is out. really curious if dc has long term plans for parallax. i really dig his costume but somehow wish that he is not depicted as a crazy villain. 

it also seems that parallax is part of telos, so more exposure for him. 

i wonder how long venditti will write the main gl title.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

If written correctly, Hal vs Parallax should be epic.

I would rather Geoff Johns or Tom King write it.

----------


## SJNeal

> If written correctly, Hal vs Parallax should be epic.
> 
> *I would rather Geoff Johns or Tom King write it*.


Right?? 

I'd have even been happy if they'd brought in Jurgens or Marz just for a one-off...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Would Marz even want to contribute to the story?

I would be okay if Parallax stuck around, especially if Sinestro is no longer the archenemy.

Speaking of which, I would welcome a meeting between Parallax & Sinestro.

I am curious to see just how powerful Hal's gauntlet is compared to Sinestro.

Besides the action, I hope to see some sort of character study here between the two versions of Hal Jordan.

Too bad the Hal of Earth-3 died.

----------


## phantom1592

It's kind of interesting to think of Parallax as the 'younger' Hal. 

I also find it interesting that he was wearing a ring last picture I saw... which means he REALLY shouldn't be any more powerful then current Hal?

----------


## superiorcrisis

> Parallax aside, yes the grey temples gave him a sense of veteran character.


Not only that, but to me, it gave the DCU a sense of a true passage of time, something comics do not normally have.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?

----------


## Sirzechs

> Would Marz even want to contribute to the story?
> 
> I would be okay if Parallax stuck around, especially if Sinestro is no longer the archenemy.
> 
> Speaking of which, I would welcome a meeting between Parallax & Sinestro.
> 
> I am curious to see just how powerful Hal's gauntlet is compared to Sinestro.
> 
> Besides the action, I hope to see some sort of character study here between the two versions of Hal Jordan.
> ...


Marz would more likely come back for a Kyle story like he did with Homecoming and Ion.

Absolutely not Parallax would kill Sinestro on the spot this is the guy that killed two Sinestro corps member because he thought Sinestro had followers.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?


Its watchable I can say I watch it a quite a few times, don't expect a superb story or any of that but its a fun comic book movie and I did like seeing Alien GLs.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?


Its watchable I can say I watch it a quite a few times, don't expect a superb story or any of that but its a fun comic book movie and I did like seeing Alien GLs.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Its watchable I can say I watch it a quite a few times, don't expect a superb story or any of that but its a fun comic book movie and I did like seeing Alien GLs.



Hell, that's plenty enough reason for me! Plus as I mentioned, I'm a big fan of both Hal and Kilowog.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> It's kind of interesting to think of Parallax as the 'younger' Hal. 
> *
> I also find it interesting that he was wearing a ring last picture I saw... which means he REALLY shouldn't be any more powerful then current Hal?*


This Parallax was an absolute beast in Convergence.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if the majority of the heroes reverting to their old looks will also hold true for Hal, and if we might be seeing the end of the Renegade storyline? His hair is already pretty much back to normal.

Though I'm not sure if we're at a point in the story where Hal would sensibly decide to start wearing his GL uniform again when he's still on the outs with the Corps., doesn't have a ring anymore, and isn't really in a position to start being a "space cop" again. At least Jim pointed out how being a "renegade" hasn't really been working out well  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Although maybe after the fight with Parallax, Hal decides he still needs to be Green Lantern, particularly with the rest of the Corps. gone? 

I'm also wondering if this arc, in-part, might reestablish why Coast City needs a Superhero protecting, and give Hal or Simon or whoever more of a reason to stay there instead of being in space 24/7? Like, if Hal or Simon weren't there, Sonar would probably kill a lot of people and get away with it. 

And after reading the last issue of the Spectrum War...I wonder if there are plans for a continuation, depending on sales, given it ended in such a way that opened up a lot of story possibilities for the future?

----------


## vartox

> I would be okay if Parallax stuck around, especially if Sinestro is no longer the archenemy.
> 
> Speaking of which, I would welcome a meeting between Parallax & Sinestro.
> 
> I am curious to see just how powerful Hal's gauntlet is compared to Sinestro.
> 
> Besides the action, I hope to see some sort of character study here between the two versions of Hal Jordan.
> 
> Too bad the Hal of Earth-3 died.


I would like Parallax to stick around too. How would Hal even get rid of him? Even pre-Final Night nobody could really get rid of him, he'd just disappear and then show up again later. Parallax Hal vs Renegade Hal with the gauntlet should be pretty cool and it'll be nice to finally get a look at how powerful the gauntlet really is.

If he's killing off Sinestro Corps members (and he seemed pretty pissed at the idea Sinestro has followers) I'm sure he'll run into Sinestro sooner or later, and it probably won't go too well for the Sinestro Corps. Even with Fearbug Parallax, Bekka, an entire Corps of meatshields, Ranx and Warworld, and an army of repurposed Manhunter robots I think I'd still give the edge to Parallax Hal. I wonder if he rescued Saint Walker could he get a blue boost, even? 

I would like to see some character study between the two of them, although whenever Venditti does that it feels like an interlude that makes rest of the book grind to a halt. I wish he could work character moments into the flow better.




> I wonder if the majority of the heroes reverting to their old looks will also hold true for Hal, and if we might be seeing the end of the Renegade storyline? His hair is already pretty much back to normal.
> 
> Though I'm not sure if we're at a point in the story where Hal would sensibly decide to start wearing his GL uniform again when he's still on the outs with the Corps., doesn't have a ring anymore, and isn't really in a position to start being a "space cop" again. At least Jim pointed out how being a "renegade" hasn't really been working out well .
> 
> Although maybe after the fight with Parallax, Hal decides he still needs to be Green Lantern, particularly with the rest of the Corps. gone? 
> 
> And after reading the last issue of the Spectrum War...I wonder if there are plans for a continuation, depending on sales, given it ended in such a way that opened up a lot of story possibilities for the future?


I'm sure he'll get back to his old look eventually but I think it won't happen until Edge of Oblivion is done and the GLC is back. For starters he left his ring on Mogo who is not currently in the same universe, and even if he used the gauntlet to make a GLC uniform he's kind of already spread this nastier reputation around that would need to be fixed up first and I don't see that happening in the next three issues.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Unless maybe he and Parallax Hal worked out a deal where Parallax would take on that reputation and then Hal could switch back to representing the GLC while they're gone? I dunno.

Star Trek/GL had a VERY open end, I was surprised by it. I think it sold very well for being published by IDW so I kind of expect there to be a sequel. I kind of hope there is one anyway, it was a fun little mini.

----------


## phantom1592

> I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?


I enjoyed it quite a bit. The biggest flaw it has, is that it is a straight up origin story. If you know Hal's origin from the last 50+ years... there really isn't anything new or exciting. 

But seeing that origin in live action, I really rather enjoyed it.  :Smile:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

I have a feeling that Hal will go back to normal after Parallax. After all, after Parallax has shown up, there'll conveniently be an "evil" Hal Jordan to blame everything on.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Marz would more likely come back for a Kyle story like he did with Homecoming and Ion.
> 
> Absolutely not Parallax would kill Sinestro on the spot this is the guy that killed two Sinestro corps member because he thought Sinestro had followers.


I totally agree about Marz writing a Kyle story.

You just explained why it would be great if Parallax confronted Sinestro. Per Rebirth, it was Sinestro that was responsible for Parallax choosing Hal in the first place. Being a hero, and seeing the lesser of two evils, Hal would probably aid Sinestro. If Parallax sticks around, Sinestro may not have a choice but to confront him. Plus, Sinestro's commentary on the two versions of Hal Jordan would be worth the cover price alone.

To me, the only thing that could ruin this three-way war is bad writing & art.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?


I think too much was crammed into the film. Hal was presented as some Kyle Rayner/RDJ hybrid, personality wise.

My favorite Hal movie is First Flight.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I would like Parallax to stick around too. How would Hal even get rid of him? Even pre-Final Night nobody could really get rid of him, he'd just disappear and then show up again later. Parallax Hal vs Renegade Hal with the gauntlet should be pretty cool and it'll be nice to finally get a look at how powerful the gauntlet really is.
> 
> If he's killing off Sinestro Corps members (and he seemed pretty pissed at the idea Sinestro has followers) I'm sure he'll run into Sinestro sooner or later, and it probably won't go too well for the Sinestro Corps. Even with Fearbug Parallax, Bekka, an entire Corps of meatshields, Ranx and Warworld, and an army of repurposed Manhunter robots I think I'd still give the edge to Parallax Hal. I wonder if he rescued Saint Walker could he get a blue boost, even? 
> 
> I would like to see some character study between the two of them, although whenever Venditti does that it feels like an interlude that makes rest of the book grind to a halt. I wish he could work character moments into the flow better.



Oh, crap. I meant to say how much I want to see Hal's gauntlet against Parallax. You broke down why Parallax should stay. It looks like Sinestro is no longer the big bad for Hal.

To me, a hero's greatest enemy should be more powerful. Also, what better enemy than your own twisted reflection?

This could be the DC version of Adam Warlock vs the Magus.

This stuff almost writes itself.

Historically, bad writing has always been the true archenemy for any GL.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I totally agree about Marz writing a Kyle story.
> 
> You just explained why it would be great if Parallax confronted Sinestro. Per Rebirth, it was Sinestro that was responsible for Parallax choosing Hal in the first place. Being a hero, and seeing the lesser of two evils, Hal would probably aid Sinestro. If Parallax sticks around, Sinestro may not have a choice but to confront him. Plus, Sinestro's commentary on the two versions of Hal Jordan would be worth the cover price alone.
> 
> To me, the only thing that could ruin this three-way war is bad writing & art.


I see what you mean I truly don't trust Vendetti to write such a story, Bunn writes a great Sinestro but I think he'd job out Hal in such a meet up even though he has Krona's Gauntlet, Johns wank villains but he actually knows how to make Hal shine when the time is right. 

Reis, Mahnke or EVS should definitely be on art details for such a meetup.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I have a feeling that Hal will go back to normal after Parallax. After all, after Parallax has shown up, there'll conveniently be an "evil" Hal Jordan to blame everything on.


Good thing the most of the Lost Lanterns are dead, with Parallax around I wouldn't be able to stand them whining about Emerald Twilight again.

----------


## j9ac9k

I just hope they don't perpetuate who whole "Hal killed the Guardians" thing with Parallax since the Guardians killed themselves for no reason when Hal didn't even have a ring anymore after killing "Sinestro."

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm a long time comic book fan, but just getting into Green Lantern. Exactly HOW bad is the movie? The trailers look really good...where did they go wrong? I'd tempted to watch it just for the voice acting on Kilowog. Was it _that_ big a disappointment?


It was a huge "disappointment" if you had high hopes.  Lower your expectations.  It's fun to see GL on screen and there are some cool moments, but the film Parallax was a totally uninteresting villain - Hammond as the villain was fun, but the payoff was weak.  The Corps was underutilized and there was too much talking about feelings. Strong as Sinestro was great though.  But that's me - your mileage might vary...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I see what you mean I truly don't trust Vendetti to write such a story, Bunn writes a great Sinestro but I think he'd job out Hal in such a meet up even though he has Krona's Gauntlet, Johns wank villains but he actually knows how to make Hal shine when the time is right. 
> 
> Reis, Mahnke or EVS should definitely be on art details for such a meetup.


I agree on all counts.

----------


## Frontier

I think my opinion on the movie is colored a lot by the fact that it's partially responsible for getting Green Lantern: The Animated Series cancelled, so I'm a little bitter about that  :Frown: .

Y'know, I kinda hope Parallax sticks around long enough for us to see Sinestro's reaction to the idea that there are now two Hal Jordans in the universe and one of them actually killed him.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I think my opinion on the movie is colored a lot by the fact that it's partially responsible for getting Green Lantern: The Animated Series cancelled, so I'm a little bitter about that .
> 
> Y'know, I kinda hope Parallax sticks around long enough for us to see Sinestro's reaction to the idea that there are now two Hal Jordans in the universe and one of them actually killed him.


Sinestro gets too many cool moments these days, would be funny to see Parallax slap him down.

----------


## MadFacedKid

Out of curious should Renegade Hal even be a match for Parallax Hal?

----------


## Sirzechs

> Out of curious should Renegade Hal even be a match for Parallax Hal?


Yup, Parallax Hal has the power of the central power battery but Renegade Hal has Krona's Gauntlet, Guy said it had more power than 10 GL rings.

----------


## MadFacedKid

> Yup, Parallax Hal has the power of the central power battery but Renegade Hal has Krona's Gauntlet, Guy said it had more power than 10 GL rings.


Is 10 power rings really comparable to Parallax, didn't he reset the timeline.

Is this a watered down version is what I'm trying to figure out but then he also beat Deimos which would means he's still as powerful since Deimos was holding Braniac who converged cities through the multiverse..

So I'm curious to if the Gauntlet is that powerful, I remember Krona from the DC vs Marvel comic and Lost so I might be downplaying the Gauntlet.

----------


## vartox

> Sinestro gets too many cool moments these days, would be funny to see Parallax slap him down.


I agree. I love Sinestro but it feels like he's been due to get knocked down a peg. 





> Y'know, I kinda hope Parallax sticks around long enough for us to see Sinestro's reaction to the idea that there are now two Hal Jordans in the universe and one of them actually killed him.


It will be a HUGE missed opportunity if we don't see that. Parallax being around should be a big deal to multiple people. 




> Out of curious should Renegade Hal even be a match for Parallax Hal?


Theoretically no, since Parallax at his peak was a time traveling reality warper who could casually resurrect the dead and came pretty close to remaking the multiverse. But I guess we don't really know what the gauntlet is capable of, just that it's at least as strong as a dozen GL rings.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Out of curious should Renegade Hal even be a match for Parallax Hal?


Gauntlet gives him a boost but Parallax is on reality warping levels.

Amazing how much more I can enjoy Parallax when he's just an alternate Hal, tbh.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Is 10 power rings really comparable to Parallax, didn't he reset the timeline.
> 
> Is this a watered down version is what I'm trying to figure out but then he also beat Deimos which would means he's still as powerful since Deimos was holding Braniac who converged cities through the multiverse..
> 
> So I'm curious to if the Gauntlet is that powerful, I remember Krona from the DC vs Marvel comic and Lost so I might be downplaying the Gauntlet.


I'm not sure I want to say its possible that he's a watered down version but he did pwn the entire dome city. If he's at his Zero Hour level than forget Sinestro and Renegade Hal they'll need every active hero to beat him.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Gauntlet gives him a boost but Parallax is on reality warping levels.
> 
> Amazing how much more I can enjoy Parallax when he's just an alternate Hal, tbh.


True.

Sucks that they didn't make a cool Parallax Cover like the previous GL50 covers.



That one is too plain, almost like a in comic panel.

----------


## phantom1592

> I'm not sure I want to say its possible that he's a watered down version but he did pwn the entire dome city. If he's at his Zero Hour level than forget Sinestro and Renegade Hal they'll need every active hero to beat him.


Out of curiosity... where did this Hal COME from?? I mean... I know the Convergence thing, but where did THAT Hal come from? 

He's not strictly pre-flashpoint Hal... because we still have that Hal...  and he'd already done his zero hour power down thing? 


Hal didn't have the reality warping Zero hour power for very long. pretty much just that story. After that he was powered down to just 'Green Lantern UNLEASHED'. A Hal with all the powers of a GL, but without the rules and oversight and moral code that held him back. They made a big deal about how he didn't have a ring or battery and couldn't recharge. But once he did, he schooled Kyle, Superman, AND the JLA. 

But THIS Parallax DOES seem to be wearing a ring?? So I'm curious what kind of power level he's really at??

----------


## vartox

> Amazing how much more I can enjoy Parallax when he's just an alternate Hal, tbh.


 Yeah, no kidding! If they were making regular Hal Parallax again I'd be pissed but with two Hals it's kind of fun. 





> True.
> 
> Sucks that they didn't make a cool Parallax Cover like the previous GL50 covers.
> 
> That one is too plain, almost like a in comic panel.


I wonder if it is a placeholder, it's a bit boring if it's the actual cover. There's also a Doug Manhke variant listed, hopefully that will be cool.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Out of curiosity... where did this Hal COME from?? I mean... I know the Convergence thing, but where did THAT Hal come from? 
> 
> He's not strictly pre-flashpoint Hal... because we still have that Hal...  and he'd already done his zero hour power down thing? 
> 
> 
> Hal didn't have the reality warping Zero hour power for very long. pretty much just that story. After that he was powered down to just 'Green Lantern UNLEASHED'. A Hal with all the powers of a GL, but without the rules and oversight and moral code that held him back. They made a big deal about how he didn't have a ring or battery and couldn't recharge. But once he did, he schooled Kyle, Superman, AND the JLA. 
> 
> But THIS Parallax DOES seem to be wearing a ring?? So I'm curious what kind of power level he's really at??


Its funny because I've been wondering about that as well, i know Diana said he's from an earlier point in the timeline and dialogue between him and Kyle suggest they recently met, so i'll say this is right after Parallax View story arc which is why he has a ring.

----------


## Frontier

I think it's still a solid cover, in that you have Parallax just being regal, imposing, and powerful right there on the cover.

Though a cover of Hal vs. Parallax would also have been pretty awesome and probably more fitting  :Big Grin: .

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Is the Parallax in Convergence the same one who was in that Kyle Rayner Convergence two-shot?

----------


## Sirzechs

> Is the Parallax in Convergence the same one who was in that Kyle Rayner Convergence two-shot?


Yeah he is.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I think my opinion on the movie is colored a lot by the fact that it's partially responsible for getting Green Lantern: The Animated Series cancelled, so I'm a little bitter about that .



That's a damnable offense. The GL animated series is probably my favorite out of any comic character...period.

----------


## Sirzechs

> That's a damnable offense. The GL animated series is probably my favorite out of any comic character...period.


Yeah there was that whole toy fiasco, where the retailers thought the movie toys are the same so the sseries toys didnt get to sell.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah there was that whole toy fiasco, where the retailers thought the movie toys are the same so the sseries toys didnt get to sell.


It's a bummer for me. They had such an absorbing series going there. I loved everything about it, including the fact that it appealed to some middle aged dork like me  :Cool:

----------


## liwanag

> That's a damnable offense. The GL animated series is probably my favorite out of any comic character...period.


the gl animated series was one of my favorite tv series. really sad how they handled it.

really miss the crew of the interceptor. wish aya and razer would somehow, someway show up again someday.

----------


## j9ac9k

I'm definitely in agreement with how good GL:TAS was.  It had really great animation, (esp compared to a contemporary like "Beware the Batman") _great_ characterization for Hal, Had a lot of fun with the DCU, and managed to incorporate new elements/characters as well!  I loved how the season broke down into two larger arcs where things just seemed to build on top of each other.  A real shame they never got another few seasons out.  I'm pretty sure we would've seen John, Kyle, and Alan (who had been hinted at) by the end of season two and who knows what other new elements they might've thunk up!

----------


## Frontier

> I'm definitely in agreement with how good GL:TAS was.  It had really great animation, (esp compared to a contemporary like "Beware the Batman") _great_ characterization for Hal, Had a lot of fun with the DCU, and managed to incorporate new elements/characters as well!  I loved how the season broke down into two larger arcs where things just seemed to build on top of each other.  A real shame they never got another few seasons out.  I'm pretty sure we would've seen John, Kyle, and Alan (who had been hinted at) by the end of season two and who knows what other new elements they might've thunk up!


The executive producer has already confirmed that there were plans for the rest of the GL's to be introduced (even Simon), had the series continued. They already had an idea about John being involved in a Sinestro Corps. arc for season 2.

----------


## vartox

> I'm definitely in agreement with how good GL:TAS was.  It had really great animation, (esp compared to a contemporary like "Beware the Batman") _great_ characterization for Hal, Had a lot of fun with the DCU, and managed to incorporate new elements/characters as well!  I loved how the season broke down into two larger arcs where things just seemed to build on top of each other.  A real shame they never got another few seasons out.  I'm pretty sure we would've seen John, Kyle, and Alan (who had been hinted at) by the end of season two and who knows what other new elements they might've thunk up!


I would have loved to see Alan especially. Hinting that he was from the steampunk anti-matter world was a really cool idea. 

And of course, Sinestro splitting from the GLC and starting the Sinestro Corps would have been great after all those hints with the yellow crystals.

----------


## Sirzechs

> the gl animated series was one of my favorite tv series. really sad how they handled it.
> 
> really miss the crew of the interceptor. wish aya and razer would somehow, someway show up again someday.


Wanna know something really cool? Remember War of Green Lanterns? and The Green House ship, that was actually Aya and the Interceptor.

----------


## Frontier

> I would have loved to see Alan especially. Hinting that he was from the steampunk anti-matter world was a really cool idea. 
> 
> And of course, Sinestro splitting from the GLC and starting the Sinestro Corps would have been great after all those hints with the yellow crystals.


Have Hal and Alan ever had any meaningful interaction or adventures with one another? I know Jay in Post-Crisis was very close to the other Flashes, but I can't recall many times when Alan had interacted with the other GL's and the Corps.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Have Hal and Alan ever had any meaningful interaction or adventures with one another? I know Jay in Post-Crisis was very close to the other Flashes, but I can't recall many times when Alan had interacted with the other GL's and the Corps.


Yep quite a few actually.

----------


## vartox

> Have Hal and Alan ever had any meaningful interaction or adventures with one another? I know Jay in Post-Crisis was very close to the other Flashes, but I can't recall many times when Alan had interacted with the other GL's and the Corps.


They were friends and teamed up a lot pre-crisis, but during COIE DC got rid of the JSA for a few years and by the time they came back Emerald Twilight was approaching and Hal never had much of a chance to interact meaningfully with Alan after that even post Rebirth. 

There is an issue of Mark Waid's Flash/GL mini where Hal and Barry go space camping with Alan and Jay that's really great with the two of them.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> They were friends and teamed up a lot pre-crisis, but during COIE DC got rid of the JSA for a few years and by the time they came back Emerald Twilight was approaching and Hal never had much of a chance to interact meaningfully with Alan after that even post Rebirth. 
> 
> There is an issue of Mark Waid's Flash/GL mini where Hal and Barry go space camping with Alan and Jay that's really great with the two of them.


Is that the one when Hal gets annoyed at Alan and uses his ring to make wooden bugs to screw with him?

----------


## vartox

> Is that the one when Hal gets annoyed at Alan and uses his ring to make wooden bugs to screw with him?


Yeah. He gets annoyed at Alan because he realized that Alan used his ring to screw with Hal's when they were looking for a planet to camp on and ended up on one with yellow dirt and yellow rain and stuff because Alan wanted to test his character.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Just finished reading GL #2 "Black Hand" graphic novel. Terrific story. I'm a relative newbie to GL, and now I can't wait to read the Omnibus 2/Blackest arc! I watched the movie again, not too bad but it seems to me that DC needs to go all out on a big (much BIGGER) budget reboot for GL. Being that Star Wars is so huge in the public eye, a GL big screen epic I'm sure would be phenomenally popular. Shoot, get Nolan and Snyder on the job.

----------


## j9ac9k

I remember seeing the preview for JJ's first "Star Trek" featuring a lot of cool space action and thinking, "If they can show GL flying around like this - a man with a ring fighting starships and navigating this madness it could be SO COOL!"  .... but we just had a big Parallax cloud and GL's floating in space pointing their rings. (yawn)

Let's hope the reboot understand more the thrill it could be for a GL to be able to fly through space without a ship or anything other than a ring when most others need ships and have conventional weaponry that can't stand against a GL.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I remember seeing the preview for JJ's first "Star Trek" featuring a lot of cool space action and thinking, "If they can show GL flying around like this - a man with a ring fighting starships and navigating this madness it could be SO COOL!"  .... but we just had a big Parallax cloud and GL's floating in space pointing their rings. (yawn)
> 
> Let's hope the reboot understand more the thrill it could be for a GL to be able to fly through space without a ship or anything other than a ring when most others need ships and have conventional weaponry that can't stand against a GL.


Exactly! Kind of how I felt during "Man of Steel's" first flight scene. You could conceivably imagine yourself flying in place of Supes. 

I've watched both First Flight and Emerald Knights, and I preferred EK. Though I really like Christopher Meloni's Hal in FF, I was disappointed by Kilowog (one of my all time favorite characters) and pretty much all the other voice acting, whereas I was mightily impressed both in that respect and overall, with EK.

----------


## Sirzechs

Laira was so boss in Emerald Knights.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Laira was so boss in Emerald Knights.


I love that movie. But First Flight had Meloni on vox (he should do more Hal imo). I feel like the odd man out concerning First Flight, as most seem to prefer it over EK.

----------


## Sirzechs

I think it comes down to Emerald Knights being an Anthology film while First Flight being an straight up Hal adventure so I can see why most prefer First Flight but Emerald Knights was good too.

----------


## phantom1592

I wasn't a fan of the anthology aspect of EK. There were what 6 stories... and I only actually liked 2 maybe? And none really starred Hal... so I was pretty disappointed in that movie.  Same with that Batman anthology with 6 stories from 6 animation styles... didn't like that either. 

I still bought it... because... Green Lantern! but I haven't gone back and watched it like I have First Flight.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Just finished reading GL #2 "Black Hand" graphic novel. Terrific story. I'm a relative newbie to GL, and now I can't wait to read the Omnibus 2/Blackest arc! I watched the movie again, not too bad but it seems to me that DC needs to go all out on a big (much BIGGER) budget reboot for GL. Being that Star Wars is so huge in the public eye, a GL big screen epic I'm sure would be phenomenally popular. Shoot, get Nolan and Snyder on the job.


Yeah, space movies are becoming a thing again. Visuals are really important for them, because well, people like seeing pretty, borderline if not outright escapist, shots of space and alien planets, so if Snyder didn't direct (which I doubt he will), I'd at least like him to chip in a little on editing and producing.

Incidentally, this might interest you guys. GL had a movie pitch all the way back in the 80s, with Walter Simonson doing concept art. Given the sheer amount of Star Wars knock-offs that came out around then it's amazing they never put it out.





source

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, space movies are becoming a thing again. Visuals are really important for them, because well, people like seeing pretty, borderline if not outright escapist, shots of space and alien planets, so if Snyder didn't direct (which I doubt he will), I'd at least like him to chip in a little on editing and producing.
> 
> Incidentally, this might interest you guys. GL had a movie pitch all the way back in the 80s, with Walter Simonson doing concept art. Given the sheer amount of Star Wars knock-offs that came out around then it's amazing they never put it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Dude, shame on you for teasing, this looks incredible.

I'm wondering if Nolan _did_ have a hand in GL he'd darken it up like he did Batman and Superman. Hmm...how about a GEORGE LUCAS Green Lantern?  :Cool:

----------


## Sirzechs

dear lord no, I bet he'd add a Jar Jar like character to the franchise.

----------


## vartox

I love those Walt Simonson pictures. An 80s GL movie would probably have been pretty cool. 

I really hope the GLC movie actually does the franchise (and Hal) justice this time around. There's so much opportunity to make a great movie.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, space movies are becoming a thing again. Visuals are really important for them, because well, people like seeing pretty, borderline if not outright escapist, shots of space and alien planets, so if Snyder didn't direct (which I doubt he will), I'd at least like him to chip in a little on editing and producing.
> 
> Incidentally, this might interest you guys. GL had a movie pitch all the way back in the 80s, with Walter Simonson doing concept art. Given the sheer amount of Star Wars knock-offs that came out around then it's amazing they never put it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


This would've been awesome, even if in all likelihood it wouldn't look anywhere near as good as this concept art  :Wink: .

I wonder who the villain guy at the top is? Definitely doesn't look like Sinestro. Maybe Monitor from Qward?

----------


## j9ac9k

With all the knockoffs after the original "Star Wars," can anyone think of a space movie that looked as good?  I can't think of one until "Star Trek II" and that space battle was super slow compared to "Star Wars" (that was two battleships in the water vs. a dogfight with fighter planes)

There's every chance that if that GL movie had gotten made it would have looked terrible.

----------


## SJNeal

> I wasn't a fan of the anthology aspect of EK. There were what 6 stories... and I only actually liked 2 maybe? And none really starred Hal... so I was pretty disappointed in that movie.  Same with that Batman anthology with 6 stories from 6 animation styles... didn't like that either. 
> 
> I still bought it... because... Green Lantern! but I haven't gone back and watched it like I have First Flight.


Gotham Knights was pretty blah. I much preferred Emerald Knights, and would have loved a vol 2! 

Unfortunately only Batman and Justice League labeled DTV' s sell, so that's what we'll keep getting...  :Frown:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm wondering if Nolan _did_ have a hand in GL he'd darken it up like he did Batman and Superman.


He already did a movie about a pilot who dreams of the stars going into space to save the world.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MadFacedKid

Loved First Flight it's cool how media stuff can get you really interested in a character I loved that scene when Hal was just punching at the battery them came back all Dr Manhattan like.

Emerald Knights was awesome to but wish it featured other prominent Lanterns as well like John and Kyle. Though it was nice to see attention on characters like Arisa.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> With all the knockoffs after the original "Star Wars," can anyone think of a space movie that looked as good?  I can't think of one until "Star Trek II" and that space battle was super slow compared to "Star Wars" (that was two battleships in the water vs. a dogfight with fighter planes)
> 
> There's every chance that if that GL movie had gotten made it would have looked terrible.


Oh, no, absolutely, it probably would've looked awful. Remember that scene in Superman IV with Supes fighting Nuclear Man on the moon? I imagine like that, for an entire movie. We're only really now just about got decent enough CGI to make guys fighting whilst flying looking good.

----------


## j9ac9k

In all fairness to the technology of the era, "Superman IV" didn't even look as good as "Superman II" because it was produced by the schlock studio Cannon and their budget was crap.   But yes, either way, it's hard to imagine a great-looking GL film could have been made at the time.

And since we're talking about it, I thought "First Flight" was really good.  Such a different origin story than "New Frontier" that it's difficult to compare the two.  Still, Meloni is my second fav voice for Hal, closely behind Josh Keaton and Dr Stein was great as a really smarmy Sinestro.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

First Flight for the win!

----------


## Frontier

First Flight also gets points from me because it was, I think, the first time we had ever seen Sinestro in his Sinestro Corps. look in animation  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Wanna know something really cool? Remember War of Green Lanterns? and The Green House ship, that was actually Aya and the Interceptor.


yeah, i think i remember that... 

just read in somewhere that most of the league may make a cameo appearance in batman vs superman. really annoying that there are still no concrete plans yet for hal in the dc movieverse.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> yeah, i think i remember that... 
> 
> just read in somewhere that most of the league may make a cameo appearance in batman vs superman. really annoying that there are still no concrete plans yet for hal in the dc movieverse.



Being a huge fan of "Man of Steel", I'm excited about "Batman vs. Superman", the only thing that takes away from it is the baffling lack of Green Lantern in the cameos. GL is an integral part of the League (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). Would love to see Hal in there (though John would be cool, just not as imo).

----------


## Götterdämmerung

So...I watched the GL live action movie a second time and really like it. Exactly what am I missing that sucks so bad about this movie? Though I don't put it at Man of Steel level of quality (another bizarrely divisive yet great film), it's a really good movie imo. Sure, the last twenty minutes coulda been a WHOLE lot better, but the rest of the movie comes across as really good. I'm baffled, exactly how is this movie even mediocre? I give it 8 out of 10...easy.

----------


## batnbreakfast

Maybe you don't expect as much as the average fanboy from it. I'm not connected to GL in a nostalgic way and think the movie is OK.
Just like Spider-Man III is just OK. Hope there will be better ones, though. GL could be a mix of StarWars and Training Day.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Maybe you don't expect as much as the average fanboy from it. I'm not connected to GL in a nostalgic way and think the movie is OK.
> Just like Spider-Man III is just OK. Hope there will be better ones, though. GL could be a mix of StarWars and Training Day.


I think that would be an amazing pair of influences. I really liked SM III, nowhere near as good as II but still very good. I rate GL above III in terms of quality, but then I'm overall a bit more of a fan of GL anyway.

Being a huge fan of Kilowog, there should be a LOT of him in a GL reboot  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> GL could be a mix of StarWars and Training Day.


The first film should have been the mix you described.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> yeah, i think i remember that... 
> 
> just read in somewhere that most of the league may make a cameo appearance in batman vs superman. really annoying that there are still no concrete plans yet for hal in the dc movieverse.


I think WB has yet to select an actor for the role.

----------


## liwanag

lately we've been watching the limitless tv show. he lead seems to be a fun guy to watch. jake mcdorman i believe.



maybe if he bulked up, he could play a decent hal jordan..

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> 


Terrific art.

I'm 3/4 of the way through the GL Omnibus #2 and really impressed by Blackest Night...by the whole of the Johns Lantern. I just ordered Brightest Day to follow up, plus Recharge and Fearsome. Getting interested in the Corps more and more.

----------


## Sirzechs

Only Hal

----------


## Sirzechs

> So...I watched the GL live action movie a second time and really like it. Exactly what am I missing that sucks so bad about this movie? Though I don't put it at Man of Steel level of quality (another bizarrely divisive yet great film), it's a really good movie imo. Sure, the last twenty minutes coulda been a WHOLE lot better, but the rest of the movie comes across as really good. I'm baffled, exactly how is this movie even mediocre? I give it 8 out of 10...easy.


It was a okay film people make it out to be worse than it really is because GL yo, but the main problems I noticed first hand:

-Hal's personality, they weren't sure exactly what they were going for with the first half being arrogant jerk to all around good guy later in the film.

-CGI costume didn't really bother me much but the entire costume didn't have to be CGI and the CGI mask didn't help.

-Parallax crop duster from hell, cloud monster don't generally work with people they're too generic no motives, personally Manhunters invading earth would have been a awesome final act villains.

-Hector Hammond last too long.
-CGI looked corny in some scenes that hot wheels one comes to mind.

what the film did right.
Sinestro
OA
Guardians
Aliens

those were all perfectly crafted and I wish Mark Strong will reprise his role as Sinestro in the next film despite it being a reboot.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It was a okay film people make it out to be worse than it really is because GL yo, but the main problems I noticed first hand:
> 
> -Hal's personality, they weren't sure exactly what they were going for with the first half being arrogant jerk to all around good guy later in the film.
> 
> -CGI costume didn't really bother me much but the entire costume didn't have to be CGI and the CGI mask didn't help.
> 
> -Parallax crop duster from hell, cloud monster don't generally work with people they're too generic no motives, personally Manhunters invading earth would have been a awesome final act villains.
> 
> -Hector Hammond last too long.
> ...


I agree with all of this, except the CGI didn't bother me inordinately. I did wonder about Hal's personality...the ring chose him (the d$#%head), but I wonder if his true colors were made to show in the latter half because of the ring.

----------


## Sirzechs

Also fan favorites like Boodikka and Stel had mere cameos was good try for a first adaptation thou.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Terrific! I really liked how Kilowog was represented, though for me there's never enough Kilowog.

I honestly really like the film and grabbed the extended cut on blu ray (yes I know, the extended cut isn't much of an improvement). It could have been way better, and I hope Hollywood will secure rights for a really great story next time. Yeah, it probably will be a reboot, but for me it would be amazing to see "Blackest Knight" on live action or animation.

----------


## liwanag

hal's character in the movie was ok i guess. i wish it was a little more "heroic" maybe.

if i were to change anything in the movie, it would make parallax more humanoid in form.

that, and definitely have hans zimmer on soundtrack.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> that, and definitely have hans zimmer on soundtrack.


*yes!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*

----------


## liwanag

> *yes!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> *


made plans to re-watch a few warner brother movies during the holidays. just got done with man of steel. can't help thinking what if green lantern was done that way.



it would have been awesome to listen to hans zimmer's "flight" when hal first put on the ring.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> made plans to re-watch a few warner brother movies during the holidays. just got done with man of steel. can't help thinking what if green lantern was done that way.
> 
> 
> 
> it would have been awesome to listen to hans zimmer's "flight" when hal first put on the ring.


Terrific images.

I could loop "Man of Steel", cuckoo about that movie. And that soundtrack had a lot to do with my love of the movie. 

I read today about the next GL being actually a Green Lantern Corps movie...so now I'm confused whether we're getting a reboot or the Corps thing (either and both are more than fine with me). 

I'm almost finished with the GL Omnibus 2 (just about done with the incredible Blackest Night...WOW), and of course I'm regretting a little that I didn't buy Omnibus 1 first...but that won't stopped me from grabbing the latter when I'm done. I want to jump to Brightest Day, etc, but I'm wondering if the upcoming Omnibus 3 will cover all that.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> So...I watched the GL live action movie a second time and really like it. Exactly what am I missing that sucks so bad about this movie? Though I don't put it at Man of Steel level of quality (another bizarrely divisive yet great film), it's a really good movie imo. Sure, the last twenty minutes coulda been a WHOLE lot better, but the rest of the movie comes across as really good. I'm baffled, exactly how is this movie even mediocre? I give it 8 out of 10...easy.


I guess for me it's really about not being able to get over my initial disappointment when it comes to the GL movie. I'm glad you enjoy it but, considering the quality of the source material and the heights the comics were reaching at the time, I found it hugely underwhelming. It's given a certain fan-base undeserved ammunition also. I find 'Man Of Steel' to be a vastly superior movie. Hal deserved a far better introduction to the big screen.




> I read today about the next GL being actually a Green Lantern Corps movie...so now I'm confused whether we're getting a reboot or the Corps thing (either and both are more than fine with me). 
> 
> I'm almost finished with the GL Omnibus 2 (just about done with the incredible Blackest Night...WOW), and of course I'm regretting a little that I didn't buy Omnibus 1 first...but that won't stopped me from grabbing the latter when I'm done. I want to jump to Brightest Day, etc, but I'm wondering if the upcoming Omnibus 3 will cover all that.


The 2020 movie will be a complete reboot, set in the same 'cinematic universe' as 'MOS' and all the other upcoming WB/DC releases. It will probably be some kind of team-up movie but details are VERY thin on the ground as yet. Glad you enjoyed the Omnibus.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I guess for me it's really about not being able to get over my initial disappointment when it comes to the GL movie. I'm glad you enjoy it but, considering the quality of the source material and the heights the comics were reaching at the time, I found it hugely underwhelming. It's given a certain fan-base undeserved ammunition also. I find 'Man Of Steel' to be a vastly superior movie. Hal deserved a far better introduction to the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2020 movie will be a complete reboot, set in the same 'cinematic universe' as 'MOS' and all the other upcoming WB/DC releases. It will probably be some kind of team-up movie but details are VERY thin on the ground as yet. Glad you enjoyed the Omnibus.


Oh sure, Man of Steel smokes GL, an incredible movie imo. But I do really like Reynolds as GL...I could more than deal with him in the reboot, though it's unlikely he'll have anything to do with it. I'm especially pleased at the prospect of GL in the recent MOS/Batman vs. Superman movie universe, my only pre-movie disappointment in regard to B. vs. S. is that GL _won't_ be in it, in whatever incarnation. 2020 is a looong time to wait for our movie, ya know? And, perhaps just _because_ I to like the original GL live action, I'd be fine with John or Kyle in the reboot. I like them all. Imagine Sadom in the reboot lol! That would be cool (again, very unlikely).

For now I'm stupendously happy with the Animated Series, there isn't another I like nearly as much (and I'm a big fan of JLU, Avengers Assemble, and the Supes and Bats AS's).

Omnibus 2 is AMAZING! Worth its weight in gold...shoot, for the artwork alone, which is mostly just outrageously great. Reis and Mahnke are just killer imo. I can't wait to read Vol. 1 now. I just got the "Recharge" issues in the mail today (happy happy joy joy!)

----------


## phantom1592

> So...I watched the GL live action movie a second time and really like it. Exactly what am I missing that sucks so bad about this movie? Though I don't put it at Man of Steel level of quality (another bizarrely divisive yet great film), it's a really good movie imo. Sure, the last twenty minutes coulda been a WHOLE lot better, but the rest of the movie comes across as really good. I'm baffled, exactly how is this movie even mediocre? I give it 8 out of 10...easy.




Interestingly enough, I actually liked it BETTER then Man of Steel. The whole superman murdering thing REALLY turned me off of that movie along with the dark color tone all around. Superman led a kind of dark lonely life... and ended with him banishing/destroying/killing the last of his people with a cry of despair... Green Lantern on the other hand started out with Hal as kind of deadbeat coasting on skill and family name (much like the comics) and as the threats pile up, he finds more courage and responsibiityt than he'd ever realized he was capable of... it was just a better story. 

For ME... what I did NOT care for...

CGI costume. That weird glowy energy veins was really annoying. No white gloves also annoyed me. It was designed that way to help show off the ring. Green on Green just doesn't work. 

CGI mask. I actually have no problem with "A" Cgi mask... just not THAT mask. It was too big, too wide... toooooo wrong. It wasn't Green Lantern's mask. And it looked weird. 


Now those were the biggest problems I had with the show... BUT I knew that going in, so it didn't really detract from my enjoyment of the show. I had months of looking at that awful costume to grow accustomed to it.

As for the plot? I found it serviceable. It was Hal's origin story, done with the same checklist of 'cocky showoff, abin crash, ring, carol, oa, guardians, kilowog, sinestro, etc... ' There's nothing they really added that I didn't expect, and had they cut any of it, I would have been annoyed... but I had JUST seen First Flight a few weeks before, and it seemed a bit the same. 

The best thing they could have done... was SCRAP the stupid 'everything is planned ofr a trilogy' concept. Sinestro SHOULD have been the big bad in this one. Do the Emerald Dawn 2 if you have to... and have him go renegade in the movie.. but Parallax was/is a stupid villain. He was a great 'get of guilt' card for Rebirth to put Hal back on track... but let it fade to obscurity now. Parallax was the weakest point of the show and would have been better just ignored. 

This idea of saving your big bad for the sequel is just too risky of a gamble. It worked for Batman Begins... but did not work for GL.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Interestingly enough, I actually liked it BETTER then Man of Steel. The whole superman murdering thing REALLY turned me off of that movie along with the dark color tone all around. Superman led a kind of dark lonely life... and ended with him banishing/destroying/killing the last of his people with a cry of despair... Green Lantern on the other hand started out with Hal as kind of deadbeat coasting on skill and family name (much like the comics) and as the threats pile up, he finds more courage and responsibiityt than he'd ever realized he was capable of... it was just a better story. 
> 
> For ME... what I did NOT care for...
> 
> CGI costume. That weird glowy energy veins was really annoying. No white gloves also annoyed me. It was designed that way to help show off the ring. Green on Green just doesn't work. 
> 
> CGI mask. I actually have no problem with "A" Cgi mask... just not THAT mask. It was too big, too wide... toooooo wrong. It wasn't Green Lantern's mask. And it looked weird. 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all really good points, though for me MOS is bulletproof, not least because it got me back into comics (my first ever, very happy foray into DC, I'm a Marvel man from way back). 

I did have lowered expectations toward GL going in, the mostly bad stuff I heard helped me see the good in that movie, and there was a lot good imo. It just seemed something was missing...still, I bought the blu ray the day after I streamed it and regret it not in the least.

For me First Flight was good (I liked Emerald Knights a lot better), but mostly for Meloni on vox. I liked how he had a likeable sound for Hal's voice. Other than that (again, despite some super reviews I'd read) I'm not in a rush to see it again. 

Emerald Knights was about the Corps, and I loved the stories: "I am BalFUNgus!". Having Kilowog highlighted is always a big plus for me.

----------


## Sirzechs

What they fail to understand is Parallax work when its possessing someone, Parallax as dust cloud or a bug doesn't work. Okay they said Parallax possessed a Guardian cool let it have a personality, charisma, anything. The problem with Hollywood when it comes to movies of epic proportions is they think if the earth isn't threaten then its not good enough

----------


## Sirzechs

> Interestingly enough, I actually liked it BETTER then Man of Steel. The whole superman murdering thing REALLY turned me off of that movie along with the dark color tone all around. Superman led a kind of dark lonely life... and ended with him banishing/destroying/killing the last of his people with a cry of despair... Green Lantern on the other hand started out with Hal as kind of deadbeat coasting on skill and family name (much like the comics) and as the threats pile up, he finds more courage and responsibiityt than he'd ever realized he was capable of... it was just a better story. 
> 
> For ME... what I did NOT care for...
> 
> CGI costume. That weird glowy energy veins was really annoying. No white gloves also annoyed me. It was designed that way to help show off the ring. Green on Green just doesn't work. 
> 
> CGI mask. I actually have no problem with "A" Cgi mask... just not THAT mask. It was too big, too wide... toooooo wrong. It wasn't Green Lantern's mask. And it looked weird. 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I don't know why they didn't just drop hammond and Parallax and go Sinestro goes bad route right of the bat, Hal vs Sinestro would have been amazing and there's no doubt that Mark Strong would have killed it.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Interestingly enough, I actually liked it BETTER then Man of Steel. The whole superman murdering thing REALLY turned me off of that movie along with the dark color tone all around. Superman led a kind of dark lonely life... and ended with him banishing/destroying/killing the last of his people with a cry of despair... Green Lantern on the other hand started out with Hal as kind of deadbeat coasting on skill and family name (much like the comics) and as the threats pile up, he finds more courage and responsibiityt than he'd ever realized he was capable of... it was just a better story. 
> 
> For ME... what I did NOT care for...
> 
> CGI costume. That weird glowy energy veins was really annoying. No white gloves also annoyed me. It was designed that way to help show off the ring. Green on Green just doesn't work. 
> 
> CGI mask. I actually have no problem with "A" Cgi mask... just not THAT mask. It was too big, too wide... toooooo wrong. It wasn't Green Lantern's mask. And it looked weird. 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I don't know why they didn't just drop hammond and Parallax and go Sinestro goes bad route right of the bat, Hal vs Sinestro would have been amazing and there's no doubt that Mark Strong would have killed it.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Hal vs Sinestro would have been amazing and there's no doubt that Mark Strong would have killed it.


I completely agree. Sinestro has depth, and there was sooo much wasted opportunity there.

----------


## Frontier

> Yup I don't know why they didn't just drop hammond and Parallax and go Sinestro goes bad route right of the bat, Hal vs Sinestro would have been amazing and there's no doubt that Mark Strong would have killed it.


They probably wanted to setup Hal and Sinestro's relationship, and that Sinsestro was the best of the Corps., before they went the Sinestro Corps. route or turned him into a villain so there'd be more of an impact when it happened and Hal would have more reason to react to it.

----------


## phantom1592

> They probably wanted to setup Hal and Sinestro's relationship, and that Sinsestro was the best of the Corps., before they went the Sinestro Corps. route or turned him into a villain so there'd be more of an impact when it happened and Hal would have more reason to react to it.


Well, that was a mistake.

Even in the comics, Sinestro was 'already evil' before Hal ever showed up. Any relationship between them was a retcon. He was the boogeyman who was a cautionary tale to the other lanterns. 

Also, even in the movie... They gave him too much personality. The route they went, had made him actually a half-way decent guy who was corrupted by the yellow fear. Just like the guardian... just like Hammond... 

Sinestro should be... Space hitler. He knows what he's doing. He believes he's right and everyone else is wrong. Give him a green ring... give him a yellow ring... it doesn't matter. he'll still impose order with an iron fist. 

This version?? It seems inevitable that he'd end up losing the yellow ring and then weeping about what he did under its influence... That's a waste of Sinestro.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Well, that was a mistake.
> 
> Even in the comics, Sinestro was 'already evil' before Hal ever showed up. Any relationship between them was a retcon. He was the boogeyman who was a cautionary tale to the other lanterns. 
> 
> Also, even in the movie... They gave him too much personality. The route they went, had made him actually a half-way decent guy who was corrupted by the yellow fear. Just like the guardian... just like Hammond... 
> 
> Sinestro should be... Space hitler. He knows what he's doing. He believes he's right and everyone else is wrong. Give him a green ring... give him a yellow ring... it doesn't matter. he'll still impose order with an iron fist. 
> 
> This version?? It seems inevitable that he'd end up losing the yellow ring and then weeping about what he did under its influence... That's a waste of Sinestro.


This is why I really enjoyed the episode of GLTAS with Sinestro, where he's introduced as what seems like a big hero and then builds up to reveal he has a very clear darker streak that he's concealing from the other Lanterns.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> This is why I really enjoyed the episode of GLTAS with Sinestro, where he's introduced as what seems like a big hero and then builds up to reveal he has a very clear darker streak that he's concealing from the other Lanterns.


You are not alone! That series pays off for me with each watch, endlessly great show. Bring it back!

----------


## liwanag

i saw a superman figure at the store today that i've never seen before (the brand was schleich). so i had to google hal too. and yup, hal has a figure too.



i really wish dc had more merchandise on the market. most i've seen lately are from marvel and, understandably, star wars.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i saw a superman figure at the store today that i've never seen before (the brand was schleich). so i had to google hal too. and yup, hal has a figure too.
> 
> 
> 
> i really wish dc had more merchandise on the market. most i've seen lately are from marvel and, understandably, star wars.


That one's pretty inexpensive too, I'll have to pick one up. I just grabbed these apparently the larger ones are around 5". Naturally, I'll have Kilowog predominantly place  :Smile:  

gl2.jpg

----------


## Götterdämmerung

This might be a really dumb question, but is the Green Lantern Corps no longer an ongoing, 12 issues a year thing? I mean, I've already subscribed to the upcoming "Edge of Oblivion". Is there still a standalone "Green Lantern Corps"?

----------


## Sirzechs

> This might be a really dumb question, but is the Green Lantern Corps no longer an ongoing, 12 issues a year thing? I mean, I've already subscribed to the upcoming "Edge of Oblivion". Is there still a standalone "Green Lantern Corps"?


Green Lantern Corps ended at #40 right before Lost Army.
Maybe after Edge of Oblivion a GLC will be relaunched.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Maybe after Edge of Oblivion a GLC will be relaunched.


I hope so. I'm a recent convert to the GL world, so naturally I'm trying to grab everything I can. I'm still immersed in the new 52, but my next step will be to start collecting the Classics (especially the Corps stuff from early on to today). 

Besides Superman, GLC are my favorite superheroes, and rising.

----------


## vartox

> i saw a superman figure at the store today that i've never seen before (the brand was schleich). so i had to google hal too. and yup, hal has a figure too.
> 
> 
> 
> i really wish dc had more merchandise on the market. most i've seen lately are from marvel and, understandably, star wars.


I have that figure (and the Flash one). For the price they are actually pretty good. I saw some DC stuff next to the Star Wars and Marvel stuff at Target the other day, surprisingly enough. Most of it was Batman of course but there was still a decent amount of other characters. 




> This might be a really dumb question, but is the Green Lantern Corps no longer an ongoing, 12 issues a year thing? I mean, I've already subscribed to the upcoming "Edge of Oblivion". Is there still a standalone "Green Lantern Corps"?


Nope, Edge of Oblivion is the only GLC book for now, it's a sequel to Lost Army if you haven't read that. Hopefully they'll start another GLC ongoing after Edge of Oblivion ends.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Nope, Edge of Oblivion is the only GLC book for now, it's a sequel to Lost Army if you haven't read that. Hopefully they'll start another GLC ongoing after Edge of Oblivion ends.


I really like the "Lost" story, but the artwork didn't thrill me. Being a newly christened GL fanatic, that won't keep me from checking out further developments.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder what the goal of all these GLC minis are, rather then just continuing to publish Green Lantern Corps.? Do they just want the GLC out of the main universe for a while so they can tell different kinds of stories, or do they want shiny new #1's to draw in an audience?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I wonder what the goal of all these GLC minis are, rather then just continuing to publish Green Lantern Corps.? Do they just want the GLC out of the main universe for a while so they can tell different kinds of stories, or do they want shiny new #1's to draw in an audience?


Good question. Bring back the 12 issue a year GLC, I'll be first to subscribe. I liked the "Lost" series storywise, but I'm so glad Sciver's on the next part, "Edge of Oblivion". Big upgrade for artists, imo.

----------


## vartox

> I wonder what the goal of all these GLC minis are, rather then just continuing to publish Green Lantern Corps.? Do they just want the GLC out of the main universe for a while so they can tell different kinds of stories, or do they want shiny new #1's to draw in an audience?


I'm guessing they didn't want the missing Lanterns to be an ongoing? And I'm sure they don't mind shiny new #1s. I'm 100% certain Lost Army WASN'T initially announced as a mini despite what DC says when it was cancelled, but they were clearly not going to leave them out of the main universe forever. Maybe they decided to do two minis instead of an indefinite ongoing to indicate that the GLC will be home eventually? I'll be surprised if they aren't back by the end of Edge of Oblivion. Also if they do two minis and then relaunch an ongoing after EOO that'll be three #1s they'll be able to put out instead of one.

----------


## Sirzechs

Big EVS fan, and other  GL artist like Mahnke, Chang and Gleason, not so much a Tan man but Saiz art on Lost Army was beautiful and I'd actually like if he took over GL after Tan and Vendetti goes with the 52 issue.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I'm guessing they didn't want the missing Lanterns to be an ongoing? And I'm sure they don't mind shiny new #1s. I'm 100% certain Lost Army WASN'T initially announced as a mini despite what DC says when it was cancelled, but they were clearly not going to leave them out of the main universe forever. Maybe they decided to do two minis instead of an indefinite ongoing to indicate that the GLC will be home eventually? I'll be surprised if they aren't back by the end of Edge of Oblivion. Also if they do two minis and then relaunch an ongoing after EOO that'll be three #1s they'll be able to put out instead of one.


I think Lost Army was one of those thing that could just go unsaid the whole concept screamed limited series.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Big EVS fan, and other  GL artist like Mahnke, Chang and Gleason, not so much a Tan man but Saiz art on Lost Army was beautiful and I'd actually like if he took over GL after Tan and Vendetti goes with the 52 issue.


It could be I'm just not fully acclimated to Saíz's style, Lost is my first encounter with him (at least I'm pretty sure of that). I'm completely with you in regard to Sciver and the other artists. 




> I'll be surprised if they aren't back by the end of Edge of Oblivion. Also if they do two minis and then relaunch an ongoing after EOO that'll be three #1s they'll be able to put out instead of one.


I really, really hope so.

I'm hoping someday for a story arc centering on Kilowog and his history (please let me know if this already exists, my wallet will hate you but I'll be really grateful!). In fact geez, how about a mini-series JUST about Kilowog (my favorite Lantern...couldja tell?).

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Okay Sirzechs, you've got me pulling out Lost again, time for a reappreciation. I was probably too hasty.

----------


## Sirzechs

> It could be I'm just not fully acclimated to Saíz's style, Lost is my first encounter with him (at least I'm pretty sure of that). I'm completely with you in regard to Sciver and the other artists. 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really hope so.
> 
> I'm hoping someday for a story arc centering on Kilowog and his history (please let me know if this already exists, my wallet will hate you but I'll be really grateful!). In fact geez, how about a mini-series JUST about Kilowog (my favorite Lantern...couldja tell?).


Could be, I'd recommend Soule's Swamp Thing run Saiz was on art duty its a good read.

----------


## vartox

> Big EVS fan, and other  GL artist like Mahnke, Chang and Gleason, not so much a Tan man but Saiz art on Lost Army was beautiful and I'd actually like if he took over GL after Tan and Vendetti goes with the 52 issue.


I liked Saiz's art on Lost Army but I don't think his art looked as good as it did on Swamp Thing. Different colorist maybe? 

I wouldn't mind a new GL creative team soon.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I liked Saiz's art on Lost Army but I don't think his art looked as good as it did on Swamp Thing. Different colorist maybe? 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a new GL creative team soon.


Possible, colorist does seem to damage art quality as the pencils of the upcoming EOO looks superb compared to the final product (Thou its hard to damage EVS work)

I also wanted Rocafort on GL but seeing that he's at Marvel now.

Another artist I'd want to do a Hal one shot is Sorrentino I'd love to see his take on GL.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Could be, I'd recommend Soule's Swamp Thing run Saiz was on art duty its a good read.


You know, your recommendation might be just what I need to finally get into ST. I started out as a Marvel guy solely, and was a fan of the Man-Thing. Since my recent induction into DC's world, it's time I dipped into the Swamp again.





> I wouldn't mind a new GL creative team soon.


I actually liked #47, though Tan isn't my first choice for artist of course. Sciver, Reis, Mahnke...Jim Lee would more than interest me.

I wonder what Marv Wolfman would do with Lantern these days. Or Azzarrello.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Another artist I'd want to do a Hal one shot is Sorrentino I'd love to see his take on GL.


That would definitely be cool. I'm trying to imagine a prime Starlin drawing GL, just for the image.

----------


## vartox

> Possible, colorist does seem to damage art quality as the pencils of the upcoming EOO looks superb compared to the final product (Thou its hard to damage EVS work)
> 
> I also wanted Rocafort on GL but seeing that he's at Marvel now.
> 
> Another artist I'd want to do a Hal one shot is Sorrentino I'd love to see his take on GL.


Rocafort would be awesome on GL! Hopefully he won't be at Marvel forever. Sorrentino would be good too.




> You know, your recommendation might be just what I need to finally get into ST. I started out as a Marvel guy solely, and was a fan of the Man-Thing. Since my recent induction into DC's world, it's time I dipped into the Swamp again.
> 
> I actually liked #47, though Tan isn't my first choice for artist of course. Sciver, Reis, Mahnke...Jim Lee would more than interest me.
> 
> I wonder what Marv Wolfman would do with Lantern these days. Or Azzarrello.


You should definitely check out Swamp Thing. The majority of his comics are great and the Alan Moore stuff and the new 52 book are all easily available. 

47 was okay, but after 30+ issues of Venditti I kinda want someone new. Tan's art has never really grown on me. Martin Coccolo drew GL 47 and it looked good, wouldn't mind him being the regular artist.

Marv Wolfman did a stint on GL in the early 80s and it was really good!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Marv Wolfman did a stint on GL in the early 80s and it was really good!


I thank you! I didn't know that. But remember what I said about my wallet?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> I thank you! I didn't know that. But remember what I said about my wallet?


Yeah, he did GL v2 133-153. If you're ever hunting for back issues and you have some spare cash I'd recommend them.  :Smile:

----------


## Sirzechs

One thing that I hate is that GL isn't a major film franchise right now, when I get bored and read through Johns's run its like an non-stop action blockbuster,entertaining from rebirth right through Sinestro Corps War still gives me goosebumps.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> One thing that I hate is that GL isn't a major film franchise right now, when I get bored and read through Johns's run its like an non-stop action blockbuster,entertaining from rebirth right through Sinestro Corps War still gives me goosebumps.


I agree. They dropped the ball with the movie. Berlanti was NOT a good choice for director.

But going back to the comics, I have to say, I was enjoying Hal's rogue adventures as an outlaw with the Gauntlet of Krona, but I'm ready for him to go back to being a member of the Corps.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> One thing that I hate is that GL isn't a major film franchise right now, when I get bored and read through Johns's run its like an non-stop action blockbuster,entertaining from rebirth right through Sinestro Corps War still gives me goosebumps.



It's just incredible. My first reading of the Omnibus vol. 2 was a terrific experience, and I'll be ordering and reading for the first time vol. 1 soon. THEN I catch up on the old stuff (I've got a lot to look forward to).

----------


## Sirzechs

> It's just incredible. My first reading of the Omnibus vol. 2 was a terrific experience, and I'll be ordering and reading for the first time vol. 1 soon. THEN I catch up on the old stuff (I've got a lot to look forward to).


I have the issues since, tell me what does the Omnibus 2 collects? prologue to Blackest Night?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I have the issues since, tell me what does the Omnibus 2 collects? prologue to Blackest Night?


Yes, from what I gather up to the Brightest Day (which I ordered recently and shouldn't have, as I think my preordered Omnibus 3 covers that). I must tell you, the page stock really brings the color/art to life. There are way too many extraordinary panels and spreads to list here. I was awed, and the story so direly needs to be a movie, high quality animated might be best for it but I'd take anything.

----------


## Sirzechs

I think why Uprising and Godhead endings feel s underwhelming is Vendetti is trying to go for moments like this.


Realistically he doesn't need to, all he needs to do is write good stories but he keeps trying and they just feel weak.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I think why Uprising and Godhead endings feel s underwhelming is Vendetti is trying to go for moments like this.
> 
> 
> Realistically he doesn't need to, all he needs to do is write good stories but he keeps trying and they just feel weak.


Besides diving right in with 47, I haven't gotten past Blackest Night yet in the new 52. I guess I'm just waiting for the Omnibus 3 to catch up (can't wait till April, not to forget the potentially great DC movies upcoming! Bumming about GL apparently not making the Dawn of "Justice" though...argh)

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yes, from what I gather up to the Brightest Day (which I ordered recently and shouldn't have, as I think my preordered Omnibus 3 covers that). I must tell you, the page stock really brings the color/art to life. There are way too many extraordinary panels and spreads to list here. I was awed, and the story so direly needs to be a movie, high quality animated might be best for it but I'd take anything.


Then you definitely need Omnibus 1, Sinestro Corps War is arguable the strongest part of the Trilogy, which is Rebirth Sinestro Corps War then Blackest Night.

Originally Didio wanted Sinestro Corps War to be adapted into a animated movie I dont know what changed.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Then you definitely need Omnibus 1, Sinestro Corps War is arguable the strongest part of the Trilogy, which is Rebirth Sinestro Corps War then Blackest Night.
> 
> Originally Didio wanted Sinestro Corps War to be adapted into a animated movie I dont know what changed.


Okay my wallet (actually my Wal Mart credit card) has another enemy. Just ordered 1, PSYCHED! I've read so much praise about the Corps War.

----------


## Sirzechs

Double post

----------


## Sirzechs

> Besides diving right in with 47, I haven't gotten past Blackest Night yet in the new 52. I guess I'm just waiting for the Omnibus 3 to catch up (can't wait till April, not to forget the potentially great DC movies upcoming! Bumming about GL apparently not making the Dawn of "Justice" though...argh)


Don't count out GL yet, Major Carrie Farris seems like the Carol Ferris of the DCEU considering DC has yet to confirm who's the GL of the film and few actors that matches Hal's profile have been cast and their role has yet to be reveal I think its possible that Hal could show up even if its at the end.

----------


## vartox

> But going back to the comics, I have to say, I was enjoying Hal's rogue adventures as an outlaw with the Gauntlet of Krona, but I'm ready for him to go back to being a member of the Corps.


I wouldn't mind if he kept up the solo rogue adventures for a while, but I wish they were better paced/had more impact? The plotting seems really sluggish.




> Yes, from what I gather up to the Brightest Day (which I ordered recently and shouldn't have, as I think my preordered Omnibus 3 covers that). I must tell you, the page stock really brings the color/art to life. There are way too many extraordinary panels and spreads to list here. I was awed, and the story so direly needs to be a movie, high quality animated might be best for it but I'd take anything.


Do you mean you ordered the Brightest Day omnibus? That sort of spun out of Blackest Night but it isn't really related to Johns' GL run other than that. The GL: Brightest Day arc is going to be in Omni 3, there's no overlap. And yeah a nice animated adaptation of Sinestro Corps War or Blackest Night would be awesome

----------


## Sirzechs

Back to the art I really like how Saiz draws character models (That Hal needs some work thou too bulky and looks like Hal merged with Kyle)

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Do you mean you ordered the Brightest Day omnibus? That sort of spun out of Blackest Night but it isn't really related to Johns' GL run other than that. The GL: Brightest Day arc is going to be in Omni 3, there's no overlap. And yeah a nice animated adaptation of Sinestro Corps War or Blackest Night would be awesome


I bought the TPB for Brightest Day, and I must thank you for telling me that, I'm relieved there's no overlap.




> Back to the art I really like how Saiz draws character models (That Hal needs some work thou too bulky and looks like Hal merged with Kyle)


I'm starting to appreciate "Lost" significantly more. It's a real good story, and the art works well. I like how it gets into John's head, gives some depth.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I read "Lost" too quickly the first time, currently savoring it more. This story really does center around John and his leadership qualities: the (at times not so great) things a leader does in order to protect his unit. Guy provides a great, story-enrichingly antagonistic, counterpoint.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I read "Lost" too quickly the first time, currently savoring it more. This story really does center around John and his leadership qualities: the (at times not so great) things a leader does in order to protect his unit. Guy provides a great, story-enrichingly antagonistic, counterpoint.


Post Geoff Johns, all the Earth GL's could use more character-driven stories. All of them are pretty unique.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Post Geoff Johns, all the Earth GL's could use more character-driven stories. All of them are pretty unique.


That's one of the things that makes the Green Lantern Corps right up there with Superman and Iron Man as my all time favorites. There's so much interesting to still be done, considering all the characters and possible plots. For a new convert it's especially exciting, as I still haven't read the "Emerald" storyline, or John's beginnings, Ch'p, Kilowog, Tomar-Re, Gardner. Mostly just Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's one of the things that makes the Green Lantern Corps right up there with Superman and Iron Man as my all time favorites. There's so much interesting to still be done, considering all the characters and possible plots. For a new convert it's especially exciting, as I still haven't read the "Emerald" storyline, or John's beginnings, Ch'p, Kilowog, Tomar-Re, Gardner. Mostly just Hal.


I enjoy all the Earth GL's. Simon could be a breath of fresh air in today's climate, if given time to shine. Kilowog, Katma Tui, Arisia, and Sodam are favorites, too.

You are in for some good some good reading. Here is one of my favorite moments of Rebirth.





I really like how Hal broke down how these core guys are all unique. These qualities should be emphasized more since they all share the same power source.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I enjoy all the Earth GL's. Simon could be a breath of fresh air in today's climate, if given time to shine. Kilowog, Katma Tui, Arisia, and Sodam are favorites, too.
> 
> You are in for some good some good reading. Here is one of my favorite moments of Rebirth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how Hal broke down how these core guys are all unique. These qualities should be emphasized more since they all share the same power source.


KILOWOG! Like a cannon  :Smile: 

I just ordered Omnibus #1, so I wait to read up on Rebirth as well as the others. After gaining an appreciation for the "Lost Army", I'm about to dig into the "Fearsome" novel. Psyched!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> KILOWOG! Like a cannon 
> 
> I just ordered Omnibus #1, so I wait to read up on Rebirth as well as the others. After gaining an appreciation for the "Lost Army", I'm about to dig into the "Fearsome" novel. Psyched!


Yeah, the manifestation of his will power sounds like a cannon.......that's crazy!

I would like to see a story, or limited series featuring the Earth GL's, and Kilowog (with Arisia). I think the Darkseid War would have been perfect, given the stakes.

It would have been great for Hal to say.....sorry League.....I gotta call my crew!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, the manifestation of his will power sounds like a cannon.......that's crazy!
> 
> I would like to see a story, or limited series featuring the Earth GL's, and Kilowog (with Arisia). I think the Darkseid War would have been perfect, given the stakes.
> 
> It would have been great for Hal to say.....sorry League.....I gotta call my crew!


That would make a truly killer way to end that JL arc. But hey, it's great anyway  :Smile: . I won't be missing an issue of JL anytime soon, that's for sure.

Okay, I'm going to catch an episode of GL Animated...I *so* love that show. My GL fanaticism continues!!!

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, the manifestation of his will power sounds like a cannon.......that's crazy!
> 
> I would like to see a story, or limited series featuring the Earth GL's, and Kilowog (with Arisia). I think the Darkseid War would have been perfect, given the stakes.
> 
> It would have been great for Hal to say.....sorry League.....I gotta call my crew!


 I'm still kind of hoping something like that happens in Darkseid War. Hal and John are both on an upcoming JL cover, so... maybe?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Hal and John are both on an upcoming JL cover, so... maybe?


Really? (BIG smile!)

I'd better check up on my TFAW JL subscription, mandatory!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Woo-hoo, next month!

----------


## vartox

> Really? (BIG smile!)
> 
> I'd better check up on my TFAW JL subscription, mandatory!


Yup.



Man I really like Fabok's Hal. I hope Hal sticks around in JL after this arc.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I really like Fabok's Hal. I hope Hal sticks around in JL after this arc.


A fantastic image....shoot, put Fabok on the regular title sometime.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm still kind of hoping something like that happens in Darkseid War. Hal and John are both on an upcoming JL cover, so... maybe?


This current threat should be at least equal to, if not more of a threat than the Sinestro invasion. The Earth heroes, and the GLC worked together then.

Despite what happened on Oa, the GLC should be able to rally, and help out.

Let's see some Guy vs Bats drama.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I really like Fabok's Hal. I hope Hal sticks around in JL after this arc.


This guy is the business when it comes to brunettes.

I'd love to see Hal give Grail's mamma the "yo, baby" look.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> This guy is the business when it comes to brunettes.
> 
> I'd love to see Hal give Grail's mamma the "yo, baby" look.


Maybe YOU should write for JL! (Butthead voice): "I'd buy it".

Getting more and more interested in the different members of the Corps, Sodam for now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe YOU should write for JL! (Butthead voice): "I'd buy it".
> 
> Getting more and more interested in the different members of the Corps, Sodam for now.


It's easy for me to be a Monday morning quarterback.

However, I would write Hal flirting with Darkseid's baby-mamma......and even Grail.

Hal: you broke my arm.....I walk off with your baby-mama......and/or your daughter.......

Able to overcome great fear.....and all that good stuff.......

----------


## liwanag

> I have that figure (and the Flash one). For the price they are actually pretty good. I saw some DC stuff next to the Star Wars and Marvel stuff at Target the other day, surprisingly enough. Most of it was Batman of course but there was still a decent amount of other characters. 
> .


I plan on collecting the core League members, I probably need to wait till they are all completelly released. 

I feel that there is not enough DC products on the market. I feel that shelves mostly have Marvel figures. Honestly, the Turtles seem to have more figures than DC.

----------


## liwanag

> Oh sure, Man of Steel smokes GL, an incredible movie imo. But I do really like Reynolds as GL...I could more than deal with him in the reboot, though it's unlikely he'll have anything to do with it. I'm especially pleased at the prospect of GL in the recent MOS/Batman vs. Superman movie universe, my only pre-movie disappointment in regard to B. vs. S. is that GL _won't_ be in it, in whatever incarnation. 2020 is a looong time to wait for our movie, ya know? And, perhaps just _because_ I to like the original GL live action, I'd be fine with John or Kyle in the reboot. I like them all. Imagine Sadom in the reboot lol! That would be cool (again, very unlikely).
> 
> For now I'm stupendously happy with the Animated Series, there isn't another I like nearly as much (and I'm a big fan of JLU, Avengers Assemble, and the Supes and Bats AS's).



Glad to know that you liked the series. I did too and got heartbroken that it did not get renewed. I still feel that I shoild have done something more for it to stay on air, like starting online petitions or something.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Glad to know that you liked the series. I did too and got heartbroken that it did not get renewed. I still feel that I shoild have done something more for it to stay on air, like starting online petitions or something.


The series was both great and had amazing potential for further storylines. I got used to the animation quick and grew to love it as well, it really helped make the series stand out. I wasn't yet a fan of GLC when the series got cancelled, one of the greatest shames in animation imo. It was a real winner, for me the best animated series, period.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## haywiredonut

Hal Jordan is deffinetly my all time favorite GL! Always loved him and always will. no matter what!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Hal Jordan is deffinetly my all time favorite GL! Always loved him and always will. no matter what!


Hal's great and my first encounter with the GLC, but Kilowog's personality just really grabbed me and he's probably my favorite. But I'm just a huge fan of the Corps, period.

----------


## mrumsey

Rumors are that the GLC film will be a buddy cop movie - if it were Hal and Kilowog that would be awesome!  It won't be, sadly, but hopefully the Wog will have a major part in the film.

----------


## vartox

> Rumors are that the GLC film will be a buddy cop movie - if it were Hal and Kilowog that would be awesome!  It won't be, sadly, but hopefully the Wog will have a major part in the film.


I'd be perfectly okay with a live action adaptation of their relationship from GLTAS!

It will probably be Hal and John which is cool too but yeah I hope Kilowog has a part in it.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I'd be perfectly okay with a live action adaptation of their relationship from GLTAS!
> 
> It will probably be Hal and John which is cool too but yeah I hope Kilowog has a part in it.


That would be extremely cool. I'm just psyched that we're getting an actual movie about the Corps. And just imagine how the effects are going to be by 2019...it's going to be an eye feast.

----------


## themiddle

> Rumors are that the GLC film will be a buddy cop movie - if it were Hal and Kilowog that would be awesome!  It won't be, sadly, but hopefully the Wog will have a major part in the film.


i would be ok with this, or maybe a hal and guy partnership.

----------


## themiddle

> That would be extremely cool. I'm just psyched that we're getting an actual movie about the Corps. And just imagine how the effects are going to be by 2019...it's going to be an eye feast.


is it really in 2019? groan. it's still too far away. i hope hal appears in batman vs superman, and plays a substantial role in the justice league movie.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> is it really in 2019? groan. it's still too far away. i hope hal appears in batman vs superman, and plays a substantial role in the justice league movie.


It's actually 2020, 2019 is probably when they'll be in post-production. Yeah I know (bigger groan). I'd be happy with Guy, John, Kilowog, Hal, Simon, Sadom, Carol in ring slinging mode. I'm just deliriously psyched that it's going to be about the CORPS!!!

----------


## liwanag

dropped by to say that ryan reynolds was a good hal jordan...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I wouldn't mind seeing Ryan back as Hal at all (I for one couldn't care less about Deadpool). Add that dude Tyrese as John, find somebody bad ass to play Guy, at-least-CLOSE-to-Star-Wars-level effects, and you have a supremely interesting GLC movie imo.

----------


## Sirzechs

The simpler artist draw Hal's uniform the better it looks as much as I hate Cry for Justice Hal did shine with that art.



Bonus Hal led League

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The simpler artist draw Hal's uniform the better it looks as much as I hate Cry for Justice Hal did shine with that art.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus Hal led League


Whoa, this art immediately improved my morning. Thanks!

----------


## Sirzechs

I also miss Ollie and Hal's friendship but New52 Ollie isn't the same and I rather they don't try to force a friendship between them (but then again it could have just been Kreisberg's writing that made it bad.)

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Freeking amazing! I haven't read much of the Arrow/Lantern partnership yet. I've mostly just read Omnibus 2 and some of the GLC with Tomasi and Johns, well into Omnibus 1 now with Sciver/Johns. I just grabbed issues #1 to 7 of the 90s GL, plus stocking up on the 80s run. I feel like I've started an amazing adventure, with plenty to look forward to!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wouldn't mind seeing Ryan back as Hal at all (I for one couldn't care less about Deadpool). Add that dude Tyrese as John, find somebody bad ass to play Guy, at-least-CLOSE-to-Star-Wars-level effects, and you have a supremely interesting GLC movie imo.


Suddenly, I have an image of Terry Crews as Kilowog (with CGI).

I think room exist for Guy to be in the GLC film.

I must say NO to Tyrese as John Stewart.

----------


## liwanag

the hal and ollie friendship (and by extension, dinah) is one of the things i miss in the nu 52.

on a slightly different note, if any of you know of an online petition to have hal guest star in the arrow tv show, let me know.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> the hal and ollie friendship (and by extension, dinah) is one of the things i miss in the nu 52.
> 
> on a slightly different note, if any of you know of an online petition to have hal guest star in the arrow tv show, let me know.


That would be terrific, count me in, too.

----------


## Sirzechs

> the hal and ollie friendship (and by extension, dinah) is one of the things i miss in the nu 52.
> 
> on a slightly different note, if any of you know of an online petition to have hal guest star in the arrow tv show, let me know.


I don't think a petition is needed Hal will be showing up sooner or later, back when Grodd was first referenced in the Flash I remember them saying no reference is just a throwaway, and Coast City and Ferris air references so often and then the whole missing pilot bit I can see Hal showing up possibly in the season finale or next season.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't think a petition is needed Hal will be showing up sooner or later, back when Grodd was first referenced in the Flash I remember them saying no reference is just a throwaway, and Coast City and Ferris air references so often and then the whole missing pilot bit I can see Hal showing up possibly in the season finale or next season.


Well, the thing is, there were references to Kord Industries through seasons 1 and 2 of Arrow, and he was originally meant to serve the same role Ray eventually did in season 3 until the TV people were told they couldn't use him because there were "plans," i.e. the DCEU. 

Which is why Ray became a witty, fun, billionaire genius with his own company who becomes a Superhero using tech, which is basically Ted. 

I would not be surprised if all the Green Lantern and Hal references in the Flash and Arrow were designed with the intention of bringing him in, but the announcement of Green Lantern Corps. basically threw that all away.

----------


## liwanag

http://comicbook.com/2016/01/11/chri...-lantern-role/

felling a bit disappointed with this tidbit. and here i was getting excited all for nothing.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> http://comicbook.com/2016/01/11/chri...-lantern-role/
> 
> felling a bit disappointed with this tidbit. and here i was getting excited all for nothing.


Surprising, but he could've been asked to say nothing by WB whilst things are still ongoing. I would think it's pretty odd that if they had someone who's probably considered an A-list star they wouldn't have offered him a headlining role in something, whether it was GL or someone else.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Pine never thrilled me as a prospect personally. I'd be fine with Reynolds again, really. The only problem I had with him was probably due mostly to the script; Hal was portrayed as, well, unlikeable.

----------


## j9ac9k

I was also never thrilled with the idea of Pine as Hal.  Reynolds was fine but the script was bad.  I didn't find movie Hal unlikable, I just took issue with all the self-doubt once he got the ring.  The whole "I'm not the right guy for the job" boohoo B.S.... _that's not Hal!_

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I was also never thrilled with the idea of Pine as Hal.  Reynolds was fine but the script was bad.  I didn't find movie Hal unlikable, I just took issue with all the self-doubt once he got the ring.  The whole "I'm not the right guy for the job" boohoo B.S.... _that's not Hal!_


The transformation was unnecessarily bumpy. I read some reviews calling it a popcorn movie, and I agree. The script, the overabundance of Hector Hammond, the way underabundance of what I personally thought was a pretty killer Oa and Sinestro...main faults of the movie imo.

----------


## liwanag

i'm still hoping that zack snyder included hal in batman vs superman. i know this interview means nothing, but a guy can hope.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

You're not alone in hoping, linawag.

----------


## SJNeal

> i'm still hoping that zack snyder included hal in batman vs superman. i know this interview means nothing, but a guy can hope.


He's definitely got the look/attitude to pull off a convincing Hal!

Side note - that girl is super annoying and should not be conducting interviews.

----------


## liwanag

> He's definitely got the look/attitude to pull off a convincing Hal!
> 
> Side note - that girl is super annoying and should not be conducting interviews.


What did you get out of the interview? I think he was asked about Green Lantern somewhere in the 27 minute mark. He does seem to have the swagger of a Hal Jordan, but seems to be a little on the skinny side..

----------


## vartox

I'm both relieved and disappointed that Pine wasn't offered the role of Hal at all. Relieved because that means he didn't actually turn it down (IMO he would have been PERFECT as Hal) and disappointed because he wasn't even considered. 

It also makes me curious whether they've already cast Hal and are just keeping quiet about it, or if they aren't casting him at all yet. I really hope we hear some GL rumors soon, I can't take all this nothing. 




> He does seem to have the swagger of a Hal Jordan, but seems to be a little on the skinny side..


 He's a little on the slim side in that video but judging by more recent pics he's bulked up quite a bit, that's lead to even further speculation that he was cast as Hal...

----------


## liwanag

> I'm both relieved and disappointed that Pine wasn't offered the role of Hal at all. Relieved because that means he didn't actually turn it down (IMO he would have been PERFECT as Hal) and disappointed because he wasn't even considered. 
> 
> It also makes me curious whether they've already cast Hal and are just keeping quiet about it, or if they aren't casting him at all yet. I really hope we hear some GL rumors soon, I can't take all this nothing. 
> 
>  He's a little on the slim side in that video but judging by more recent pics he's bulked up quite a bit, that's lead to even further speculation that he was cast as Hal...


i am a bit annoyed at the lack of news if hal has been casted yet or not. but hey, cest la vie. (it was frustrating this last holiday season while shopping for gifts, there were a lot of merchandise from marvel, yet somewhat lacking when it came to dc characters)

if dan ambyer was really cast as hal, i'd be ok with it. he seems to haave the look, humor and confidence im hoping for a hal jordan actor.

----------


## liwanag

> The transformation was unnecessarily bumpy. I read some reviews calling it a popcorn movie, and I agree. The script, the overabundance of Hector Hammond, the way underabundance of what I personally thought was a pretty killer Oa and Sinestro...main faults of the movie imo.


have you seen the green lantern animated series? i liked its execution better than the movie. hal's protrayal was spot on.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> have you seen the green lantern animated series? i liked its execution better than the movie. hal's protrayal was spot on.


I LOVE that series, by far my favorite animated series, period. I watch it over and over, the fact that it got cancelled is a dastardly sin of epic proportions.

----------


## Güicho

> i'm still hoping that zack snyder included hal in batman vs superman. i know this interview means nothing, but a guy can hope.


Is there something  GL related  in this interview?
Can someone indicate the time frame? Cause  listening to that  interviewer, makes me   want to blow my brains out.

----------


## liwanag

> Is there something  GL related  in this interview?
> Can someone indicate the time frame? Cause  listening to that  interviewer, makes me   want to blow my brains out.


yep, he's been asked if he was playing green lantern. he didnt confirm or deny, he made a funny face i think, cant remember. it probably starts at the 26th minute mark. check it out and tell us what you think...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Weird expression there, but neat. Apparently coming in August for $50, but it's not as big as the pic would have you believe.

----------


## liwanag

> Weird expression there, but neat. Apparently coming in August for $50, but it's not as big as the pic would have you believe.


hey, that's cool. great pose. where did you see it? dc direct? look at the shoulder pads, i think they work with the figure.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Weird expression there, but neat. Apparently coming in August for $50, but it's not as big as the pic would have you believe.


Not so weird an expression, he looks in the heat of battle! I'm wondering _just_ how small this is, though.







> 



Not showing up, would love to see it please!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Not so weird an expression, he looks in the heat of battle! I'm wondering _just_ how small this is, though.


Six inches tall IIRC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Six inches tall IIRC.


Yow, that is pretty small. Re-enjoying "First Flight", I love Christopher Meloni's Hal!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yow, that is pretty small. Re-enjoying "First Flight", I love Christopher Meloni's Hal!


He's a good actor, really liked him in MoS. Was also pretty funny how in the lead-up to that movie people thought he'd be Lex or J'onn.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> He's a good actor, really liked him in MoS. Was also pretty funny how in the lead-up to that movie people thought he'd be Lex or J'onn.


His whole interaction with Faora was one of the best parts of MoS in my opinion. I think she actually admired him, kind of like how a person might admire a soldier ant, but admiration nonetheless.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yow, that is pretty small. Re-enjoying "First Flight", I love Christopher Meloni's Hal!


The best Hal depiction outside of comics, imo.

Keep Hal simple, and good stuff happens.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The best Hal depiction outside of comics, imo.
> 
> Keep Hal simple, and good stuff happens.


DC should get Christopher to do more Hal...as in, whenever (and hope-like-hell ever) there's an animated Blackest Night (praying). Dude, it HAS to happen!!!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> DC should get Christopher to do more Hal...as in, whenever (and hope-like-hell ever) there's an animated Blackest Night (praying). Dude, it HAS to happen!!!


GL would have to catch fire again, like during the Johns' era for another animated feature, I believe.

Let's all hope the GLC film is a hit so WB will take more chances with GL outside of comics.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> GL would have to catch fire again, like during the Johns' era for another animated feature, I believe.
> 
> Let's all hope the GLC film is a hit so WB will take more chances with GL outside of comics.


Sigh, it all comes down to waiting until 2020. Oh well, I'll break out the Animated Series again  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Sigh, it all comes down to waiting until 2020. Oh well, I'll break out the Animated Series again


Kilowog had a few great appearances in the DCAU. He appeared in a few of the Green Lantern spotlighted Justice League episodes.

It kinda sucks to wait so long. I am assuming Hal will appear in the Justice League films. If he has a great showing, perhaps the GLC film will get pushed for an earlier release date.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Kilowog had a few great appearances in the DCAU. He appeared in a few of the Green Lantern spotlighted Justice League episodes.
> 
> It kinda sucks to wait so long. I am assuming Hal will appear in the Justice League films. If he has a great showing, perhaps the GLC film will get pushed for an earlier release date.


The GLC...TAKE MY MONEY PLEASE! lol!

----------


## liwanag

[QUOTE=Götterdämmerung;1729180]DC should get Christopher to do more Hal...as in, whenever (and hope-like-hell ever) there's an animated Blackest Night (praying). Dude, it HAS to happen!!![/QUOTE

how do you feel about nathan fillion as voice actor for hal? and also, does anobody know who hal's va is in gl aminated series?

----------


## vartox

> and also, does anobody know who hal's va is in gl aminated series?


Josh Keaton. He also voices Hal in the LEGO movies/games and in Superhero Girls.

----------


## liwanag

> Josh Keaton. He also voices Hal in the LEGO movies/games and in Superhero Girls.


hal has a speaking line in superhero girls? how about carol?

thanks, btw. do you know if josh keaton is part of the va's in the coming lego cosmic clash and in the animated jl vs titans?

----------


## vartox

> hal has a speaking line in superhero girls? how about carol?
> 
> thanks, btw. do you know if josh keaton is part of the va's in the coming lego cosmic clash and in the animated jl vs titans?


They've both had a couple lines in SHG, although I can't tell who voices Carol. Keaton is back in Cosmic Clash, I dunno about JL vs Titans.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

[QUOTE=liwanag;1729744]


> DC should get Christopher to do more Hal...as in, whenever (and hope-like-hell ever) there's an animated Blackest Night (praying). Dude, it HAS to happen!!![/QUOTE
> 
> how do you feel about nathan fillion as voice actor for hal?


That would be interesting and different.

----------


## liwanag

> They've both had a couple lines in SHG, although I can't tell who voices Carol. Keaton is back in Cosmic Clash, I dunno about JL vs Titans.


glad to hear. i hope hal is part of the jl vs titans movie.

----------


## liwanag

[QUOTE=Götterdämmerung;1729830]


> That would be interesting and different.


i always did enjoy whenever nathan fillion voiced hal. i hope there are more green lantern projects lined up for him. although i would mind him voicing booster gold too.

----------


## Frontier

I could see them getting Justin Kirk or Nathan Fillion back for _Justice League vs. The Teen Titans_ depending on who's available, but I'd prefer it if they got Fillion back personally. 

Pretty sure that was Jessica DiCicco as Star Sapphire in DC Super Hero Girls. And her flirting with Hal was priceless  :Wink: .

----------


## themiddle

> DC should get Christopher to do more Hal...as in, whenever (and hope-like-hell ever) there's an animated Blackest Night (praying). Dude, it HAS to happen!!!


 what i'm hoping is for a sinestro corps war animated movie. wasn't there supposed to be plans for it a couple of years ago?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> what i'm hoping is for a sinestro corps war animated movie. wasn't there supposed to be plans for it a couple of years ago?


I just finished Sinestro Corps War last night (for the first time). Awed is an understatement. That is such a great story.

----------


## DeathFalcon182

> I just finished Sinestro Corps War last night (for the first time). Awed is an understatement. That is such a great story.


Wait till you read Blackest Night.

----------


## Sirzechs

Heh.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Heh.


This should SO be a poster, Sirzechs (I already have both a Blackest Night and Emerald Knights poster, plan on making my own as well).

----------


## liwanag

> Wait till you read Blackest Night.


I really enjoyed blackest night, but for some reason i liked sinestro corps war more.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I really enjoyed blackest night, but for some reason i liked sinestro corps war more.


I think they're both freaking amazing. I also love the Tomasi/Pasarin GLC collaboration.

----------


## j9ac9k

> That would be interesting and different.


Fillion voiced Hal in "Emerald Knights," "JLA: Doom," "Flashpoint Paradox," and "Throne of Atlantis." (I think that's it...)

Personally, I prefer Meloni the most, then Keaton (from GL:TAS) - when Fillion does Hal, I just keep seeing/hearing Fillion.  Takes me out of it too much.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Fillion voiced Hal in "Emerald Knights," "JLA: Doom," "Flashpoint Paradox," and "Throne of Atlantis." (I think that's it...)
> 
> Personally, I prefer Meloni the most, then Keaton (from GL:TAS) - when Fillion does Hal, I just keep seeing/hearing Fillion.  Takes me out of it too much.


I adore Emerald Nights and Flashpoint, they're two of my favorite movies, period.

I'd fall all over myself buying Christopher as Hal in something new.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I really enjoyed blackest night, but for some reason i liked sinestro corps war more.


SCW is better, top-class event all round. Blackest Night still is basically just a zombie story.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> SCW is better, top-class event all round. Blackest Night still is basically just a zombie story.


You know, I felt cynically that way before I read BN. But for me both the story and art were just _so_ powerful...that and the GL Animated Series made me a total Lantern Corps fanatic. I'm also a HUGE fan of the SCW and also the Pasarin/Tomasi GLC run.

But hey, all respect to his (and her) own.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> You know, I felt cynically that way before I read BN. But for me both the story and art were just _so_ powerful...that and the GL Animated Series made me a total Lantern Corps fanatic. I'm also a HUGE fan of the SCW and also the Pasarin/Tomasi GLC run.
> 
> But hey, all respect to each his (and her) own.


Oh,  I enjoyed it, but the peak of the Johns run is SCW to me.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> the peak of the Johns run is SCW to me.


I could read it over and over again.

----------


## j9ac9k

> SCW is better, top-class event all round. Blackest Night still is basically just a zombie story.


It was a well-done zombie story though.  :Wink:   I liked that it involved the rest of the DU heroes without being a giant crossover, (the main story, anyway) but still felt like one.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It was a well-done zombie story though.   I liked that it involved the rest of the DU heroes without being a giant crossover, (the main story, anyway) but still felt like one.


Yeah, that whole crazy multiverse/mega-crossover yeehah thing that DC does was less evident. I have to admit though, I bought most of the crossovers that _did_ exist simply because I was freaking crazy about the main story.

----------


## Starchild

Sooo I bought a few graphic novels from a yard sale. One of them was The Spectre by J.M. Dematteis, which is about Hal's time as Spectre. What can I expect from this series, guys?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Sooo I bought a few graphic novels from a yard sale. One of them was The Spectre by J.M. Dematteis, which is about Hal's time as Spectre. What can I expect from this series, guys?


Whoa, *I'm* interested! I wonder if this was during/after the Parrallax possession?

----------


## vartox

> Sooo I bought a few graphic novels from a yard sale. One of them was The Spectre by J.M. Dematteis, which is about Hal's time as Spectre. What can I expect from this series, guys?


Metaphysics, New Age religion, ethics, all sorts of weird stuff that people don't typically associate with Hal Jordan (or Green Lantern). Personally I loved Hal as the Spectre and I loved DeMatteis's series but it is divisive. It's also very touching at times.




> Whoa, *I'm* interested! I wonder if this was during/after the Parrallax possession?


Hal became the Spectre after he died as Parallax (spoilers!), but thanks to the retcon in Rebirth I guess he was technically possessed the entire time.

----------


## Starchild

> Metaphysics, New Age religion, ethics, all sorts of weird stuff that people don't typically associate with Hal Jordan (or Green Lantern). Personally I loved Hal as the Spectre and I loved DeMatteis's series but it is divisive. It's also very touching at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Hal became the Spectre after he died as Parallax (spoilers!), but thanks to the retcon in Rebirth I guess he was technically possessed the entire time.



It sounds like a book that'll often challenge the reader. I like the sound of that.

----------


## vartox

> It sounds like a book that'll often challenge the reader. I like the sound of that.


It covered a lot of ground that comes up very rarely in cape comics, and I think many parts of it was a decently challenging read. Is it a collected graphic novel? I assume it has the first few issues of DeMatteis's ongoing series? There were a few issues of Spectre Hal before he got an ongoing, which lasted 27 issues, I wasn't aware any of it had been collected.

----------


## Starchild

> It covered a lot of ground that comes up very rarely in cape comics, and I think many parts of it was a decently challenging read. Is it a collected graphic novel? I assume it has the first few issues of DeMatteis's ongoing series? There were a few issues of Spectre Hal before he got an ongoing, which lasted 27 issues, I wasn't aware any of it had been collected.



My mistake, I bought all 27 issues. I'm surprised it hasn't been collected yet.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> My mistake, I bought all 27 issues. I'm surprised it hasn't been collected yet.


That sounds like a seriously cool score.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> 


Whoa, where did this come from? Cool!

----------


## Güicho

> yep, he's been asked if he was playing green lantern. he didnt confirm or deny, he made a funny face i think, cant remember. it probably starts at the 26th minute mark. check it out and tell us what you think...


LOL he is frustratingly evasive about it, more so that he won't flat out deny it.
But I feel like it's more unspoken wishful thinking on his part, like he only hopes maybe there is more to his small  role.

----------


## liwanag

> Whoa, where did this come from? Cool!


saw it at comicvine, by jim cheung.

here's another i just saw, this time by steve mardo

----------


## j9ac9k

> Metaphysics, New Age religion, ethics, all sorts of weird stuff that people don't typically associate with Hal Jordan (or Green Lantern). Personally I loved Hal as the Spectre and I loved DeMatteis's series but it is divisive. It's also very touching at times.
> 
> Hal became the Spectre after he died as Parallax (spoilers!), but thanks to the retcon in Rebirth I guess he was technically possessed the entire time.


I also liked the "Spectre" series.  It's no substitute for Hal as GL, but I found it pretty enjoyable for the metaphysical stuff (though it got a bit repetitive) and it still felt like a series about Hal Jordan.  It makes me wish for a JMS Green Lantern follow-up story where we could check in on his niece and Stigmonus again. 

And in terms of when this happened, in the tpb timeline, Hal's time as Parallax ... _ends_ with "Final Night", then Hal becomes the Spectre in "Day of Judgement", he gets his "Spectre" series ("JLA/Spectre : Soul War" happens in the middle of that) then after the "Spectre" series gets cancelled, Hal comes back in "Green Lantern: Rebirth."

----------


## silly

i've noticed that hal (and aquaman) are not included in the list of voice actors for the justice league vs teen titans animated movie. anybody here know where i can look at the complete list of va's?

----------


## Johnny

> i've noticed that hal (and aquaman) are not included in the list of voice actors for the justice league vs teen titans animated movie. anybody here know where i can look at the complete list of va's?


Not sure they will be there. If they were, the voice actors wouldn't have been ignored. Hal, Aquaman and Shazam are skipping the movie... just because.

----------


## liwanag

http://trekcore.com/blog/2016/01/tre...een-lantern-6/

great review for the green lantern / star trek cross over.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> http://trekcore.com/blog/2016/01/tre...een-lantern-6/
> 
> great review for the green lantern / star trek cross over.


I've never even heard of this, and this is a great review! I've got to check this out. Have you already collected the earlier issues? I'd love an opinion, please.

----------


## vartox

> I've never even heard of this, and this is a great review! I've got to check this out. Have you already collected the earlier issues? I'd love an opinion, please.


That review liked it more than I did (I didn't like the art very much, it tweaks a lot of GL lore details, the Star Trek characters don't do a whole lot, among other issues) but I did think it was enjoyable overall. With that way it ended I'd really like a sequel.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> That review liked it more than I did (I didn't like the art very much, it tweaks a lot of GL lore details, the Star Trek characters don't do a whole lot, among other issues) but I did think it was enjoyable overall. With that way it ended I'd really like a sequel.


Hmmm, doesn't sound essential. I might be reading too much into the above, but I think you intimated that the idea was better than the execution...?

----------


## vartox

> Hmmm, doesn't sound essential. I might be reading too much into the above, but I think you intimated that the idea was better than the execution...?


It's not essential reading by any means but it is entertaining. 

And yeah I do think the idea is good (Star Trek and GL should be two properties that could easily go hand in hand) but the execution left something to be desired.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It's not essential reading by any means but it is entertaining. 
> 
> And yeah I do think the idea is good (Star Trek and GL should be two properties that could easily go hand in hand) but the execution left something to be desired.


I only cared about the original Star Trek tv series (which I LOVE), but I completely agree, GL and ST is a super interesting match up on paper. I'm curious, but I really am only months into my whole initiation into the GLC world, so I still have some awesome catching up to do on the regular titles before checking out the "out theres".

----------


## liwanag

> Not sure they will be there. If they were, the voice actors wouldn't have been ignored. Hal, Aquaman and Shazam are skipping the movie... just because.



that... would just be... really disappointing.

----------


## liwanag

> I only cared about the original Star Trek tv series (which I LOVE), but I completely agree, GL and ST is a super interesting match up on paper. I'm curious, but I really am only months into my whole initiation into the GLC world, so I still have some awesome catching up to do on the regular titles before checking out the "out theres".


if you can spare the cash, i would probably recommend it. i liked the art in this cross over more than the art in the main title.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> if you can spare the cash, i would probably recommend it. i liked the art the most and i probably enjoyed it more than the main series.


The upcoming collected version/pre-order is VERY tempting...

----------


## liwanag

> The upcoming collected version/pre-order is VERY tempting...


lol. just cant pass the the idea of the corps and federation meeting in frontier space.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> lol. just cant pass the the idea of the corps and federation meeting in frontier space.


Under $18 US. Shoot, I'll probably give in. I've read the art alone is worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/163...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

----------


## liwanag

> Under $18 US. Shoot, I'll probably give in. I've read the art alone is worth it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/163...=ATVPDKIKX0DER


not just the art, there are some fun moments in it as well







captain kirk and hal jordan. man it would have awesome if chris pine was casted as hal jordan.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> not just the art, there are some fun moments in it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captain kirk and hal jordan. man it would have awesome if chris pine was casted as hal jordan.


This is great! That is SO Hal! Guy would have been even ruder. Obviously, this is worth it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Not sure they will be there. If they were, the voice actors wouldn't have been ignored. Hal, Aquaman and Shazam are skipping the movie... just because.


The Justice League are basically there to be mind-controlled by Trigon and fought by the Titans. It's basically a Titans movie, with Justice League there in the title to boost sales, like Batman: Assault on Arkham was just all about the Suicide Squad with Deadshot as the lead.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The Justice League are basically there to be mind-controlled by Trigon and fought by the Titans. It's basically a Titans movie, with Justice League there in the title to boost sales, like Batman: Assault on Arkham was just all about the Suicide Squad with Deadshot as the lead.


Okay, now I'm interested. Did someone mention earlier no GL or Aquaman? I got stalled on that.

----------


## liwanag

> This is great! That is SO Hal! Guy would have been even ruder. Obviously, this is worth it.


ok. i found the page that i was looking for...



i'm not sure if you've followed the gl animated series, but i sure would have love for the crew of the interceptor to meet the crew of the enterprise.

----------


## buffalorock

I thought the Star Trek/GL was a lot of fun(kinda like Batman TMNT). It's not necessary reading but as others have pointed out, there are some cool and fun moments. I thought the Larfreeze portrayal was very well done as well. If there were a sequel, I would snatch it up.

----------


## liwanag

> Okay, now I'm interested. Did someone mention earlier no GL or Aquaman? I got stalled on that.



so far, i have not seen voice actors for hal, arthur and shazam. and here i was looking forward to hear any news if hal will be included in batman vs superman, now this..

----------


## liwanag

> I thought the Star Trek/GL was a lot of fun(kinda like Batman TMNT). It's not necessary reading but as others have pointed out, there are some cool and fun moments. I thought the Larfreeze portrayal was very well done as well. If there were a sequel, I would snatch it up.


does anybody know how its sales performance? im all for a sequel, i just hope the numbers would warrant it.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> ok. i found the page that i was looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if you've followed the gl animated series, but i sure would have love for the crew of the interceptor to meet the crew of the enterprise.


The GL animated series is my favorite animated _anything_, so I am completely with you. The top panels sold me.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> does anybody know how its sales performance? im all for a sequel, i just hope the numbers would warrant it.


#1 sold about 60k copies on Diamond and then stayed at 20-25k for the rest of the mini, though think it was actually still outselling Lost Army by the end. Would probably do better as a trade anyway.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> captain kirk and hal jordan. man it would have awesome if chris pine was casted as hal jordan.


There was a pretty fun fan-theory for a bit asking if he was actually playing both the characters he was rumoured for, since he's Steve Trevor in WW1, and Hal could be his modern descendant, but that wasn't really grounded in anything.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I'm mind's eye-seeing Reynolds playing the 1990 Green Lantern Hal, grey locks, etc. Doubtful, but kinda fun. Hal was on his "earth quest" at the time.

I really like Reynolds as Hal, I just didn't like the movie's script particularly. Making Hal seem kind of like a total dickhead at the beginning was overdoing it imo, too overboard for a genuine contrast later in the movie. Still I did like that movie...mostly everything that wasn't on earth.

----------


## vartox

> does anybody know how its sales performance? im all for a sequel, i just hope the numbers would warrant it.


I think it did okay. The debut was pretty good and it was selling about the same as Sinestro by the time it was done.

----------


## liwanag

> #1 sold about 60k copies on Diamond and then stayed at 20-25k for the rest of the mini, though think it was actually still outselling Lost Army by the end. Would probably do better as a trade anyway.


Thanks. How about the Batman TMNT crossover? I'm hoping IDW and DC would find it profitable to have a sequel for GL Star Trek.

----------


## Johnny

> The Justice League are basically there to be mind-controlled by Trigon and fought by the Titans. It's basically a Titans movie, with Justice League there in the title to boost sales, like Batman: Assault on Arkham was just all about the Suicide Squad with Deadshot as the lead.


I get that, but the Throne of Atlantis movie was the same thing. They put the Justice League in the movie to sell, but they were all there. Makes no sense to me to put half the team on the back burner just because it's a filler movie so to speak. Flash is there, Cyborg is there, but no Hal? Eh.

----------


## liwanag

> I think it did okay. The debut was pretty good and it was selling about the same as Sinestro by the time it was done.


Thats good to hear. I cant remember, is Sinestro in the top 100?

----------


## liwanag

> I get that, but the Throne of Atlantis movie was the same thing. They put the Justice League in the movie to sell, but they were all there. Makes no sense to me to put half the team on the back burner just because it's a filler movie so to speak. Flash is there, Cyborg is there, but no Hal? Eh.


You took the words out of my mouth. I would also like to add that having the "super seven" will not crowd out the movie either.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I think it did okay. The debut was pretty good and it was selling about the same as Sinestro by the time it was done.


That's something I keep forgetting to ask about. I have not yet read a single issue of Sinestro...any opinions regarding it? I'm really interested, and would be grateful.

----------


## vartox

> Thats good to hear. I cant remember, is Sinestro in the top 100?


It was until recently, Marvel relaunches knocked it out. The Star Trek crossover was published by IDW and that's good numbers for them. 




> That's something I keep forgetting to ask about. I have not yet read a single issue of Sinestro...any opinions regarding it? I'm really interested, and would be grateful.


I really like it. Bunn nails Sinestro and the art is consistently good.

----------


## liwanag

> The GL animated series is my favorite animated _anything_, so I am completely with you. The top panels sold me.


I really liked the portrayal of Hal in  that show. 

It got cancellef too early... we could have had the Sinestro Corps, or even the Black Lanterns on the small screen...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I really liked the portrayal of Hal in  that show. 
> 
> It got cancellef too early... we could have had the Sinestro Corps, or even the Black Lanterns on the small screen...


Sigh, the cancellation of that show was one of the HUGEST boo boos of television imo. I watch the blu rays regularly, I adore that show. And your ideas make me bum out a little, it would have been magnifique.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

First JL related pic but no Hal though, hopefully this is the line-up for only Part 1, or just for the Leaguers appearing/getting cameos in BvS.

----------


## j9ac9k

It seems to be a promo for the upcoming tv special, which doesn't have any GL references so they're not showing him in that poster.

----------


## Frontier

> I get that, but the Throne of Atlantis movie was the same thing. They put the Justice League in the movie to sell, but they were all there. Makes no sense to me to put half the team on the back burner just because it's a filler movie so to speak. Flash is there, Cyborg is there, but no Hal? Eh.


It's kind of a case that the DTV guys have to work with what they have, I think. Justice League and Batman movies sell the best, so they've been stuck doing movies based around those properties, but now they're using them as a way to explore other properties and characters through popular titles like Justice League and Batman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> First JL related pic but no Hal though, hopefully this is the line-up for only Part 1, or just for the Leaguers appearing/getting cameos in BvS.


Perhaps this is how BvS ends.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Bumming about GL, but otherwise psyched.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Perhaps this is how BvS ends.


Point, there is that rumour about the movie ending with a montage of the League.

Snyder did put up that poster of Aquaman with #UnitetheSeven so I'd think he has seven Leaguers planned.

----------


## Güicho

> First JL related pic but no Hal though, hopefully this is the line-up for only Part 1, or just for the Leaguers appearing/getting cameos in BvS.





> Point, there is that rumour about the movie ending with a montage of the League.
> 
> Snyder did put up that poster of Aquaman with #UnitetheSeven so I'd think he has seven Leaguers planned.


Whole thing looks off balance without the 7th, GL.

I still blame that  Jack Black GL, which had them push a horrible script that wasn't ready just so that one wouldn't get made.
Leaving GL movie franchise without a good  foundation to build into the Dawn of Justice.
Plus that hideously creepy exposed-muscle-tissue  suit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Point, there is that rumour about the movie ending with a montage of the League.
> 
> Snyder did put up that poster of Aquaman with #UnitetheSeven so I'd think he has seven Leaguers planned.


I forgot all about the "Seven".

I believe Hal will show up to warn the team of a new menace threatening Earth in the actual JL film.

I don't think Hal will have time to alert the GLC which would explain why the League needs to form & deal with the Earth crisis (no pun intended).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Looking at the April solicitations, Hal is still a lone wolf.

I guess we will have to wait until the GLC return to the prime universe before Hal is reinstated.

Clark, Bruce, and Arthur will all be back to their classic looks, but not Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> Looking at the April solicitations, Hal is still a lone wolf.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait until the GLC return to the prime universe before Hal is reinstated.
> 
> Clark, Bruce, and Arthur will all be back to their classic looks, but not Hal.


I was bummed when I saw that, too. But now that you mention it, makes sense. Why would he get his old look back if the Corps are still missing. I think GLC: Edge of Oblivion will be 6 issues, so I guess only after that we can start speculating about Hal going back to basics.

----------


## vartox

Seeing that JL team pic is pretty great... but it's missing something...

I've seen a few people speculate that GL's conspicuous absence from BvS and JL part one  might mean that JL part two will give him a big role and lead into GLC, but who knows. I hope they use Hal in JL, and I really hope we hear some casting news soon. 

I don't mind Hal still in his new costume in April (at least his hair is still short and Tan's not on art...) but I'm raising an eyebrow at the "ushering in a new era" part. He JUST got a new "era" with the renegade stuff and now they're changing gears again? And that solicit is kind of anti-climactic coming after a confrontation with Parallax but I guess I should be glad they're not spoiling it.

----------


## liwanag

> First JL related pic but no Hal though, hopefully this is the line-up for only Part 1, or just for the Leaguers appearing/getting cameos in BvS.


not happy that hal got left out in that promotional photo. not happy at all...

----------


## Random4

would you guys say Hal is the greatest of the earth based lanterns (out of kyle, john and guy) not necessarry the most powerful, but the greatest in achievements?

----------


## liwanag

> would you guys say Hal is the greatest of the earth based lanterns (out of kyle, john and guy) not necessarry the most powerful, but the greatest in achievements?


i'm afraid that any answer you'll get out of me may be a bit biased.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Hah, one fan-artist's whose work I think I've posted here a lot drew a little response to the lack of Hal in the teaser.

----------


## Güicho

> would you guys say Hal is the greatest of the earth based lanterns (out of kyle, john and guy) not necessarry the most powerful, but the greatest in achievements?


I don't know about greatest , that is  relative and everyone will sway towards their favorite, (the character would never seek that label, he's just doing his job).
He's rejected honorary titles  like Honor Guard, etc...  
However Jordan is  Earth's first Corps Lantern, the Corps concept was first created and  built around his character.
All the other Earth Corps Lanterns were spun  off  and derivative of  him.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Surprised no one's linked this in here yet.




Hal's pretty centric through most the concept art they chose, but looks like it's the last image which'll be the telling one. If they are just doing Hal & John, I think that'll be a bit of a shame, if they were going to go with multiple human GLs I would've liked Guy to be around as well.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Surprised no one's linked this in here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal's pretty centric through most the concept art they chose, but looks like it's the last image which'll be the telling one. If they are just doing Hal & John, I think that'll be a bit of a shame, if they were going to go with multiple human GLs I would've liked Guy to be around as well.


John looks killer. Guy would definitely be cool, and (meekly) maybe a Kilowog cameo? (sorry, can't resist).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't know about greatest , that is  relative and everyone will sway towards their favorite, (the character would never seek that label, he's just doing his job).
> He's rejected honorary titles  like Honor Guard, etc...  
> However Jordan is  Earth's first Corps Lantern, the Corps concept was first created and  built around his character.
> All the other Earth Corps Lanterns were spun  off  and derivative of  him.


I can't see any Earth GL's claiming that title.

That title works best for Sinestro, given the lengths he went to keep order in his sector before Hal exposed him.

Once you become the greatest, it is only downhill afterwards.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I can't see any Earth GL's claiming that title.
> 
> That title works best for Sinestro, given the lengths he went to keep order in his sector before Hal exposed him.
> 
> Once you become the greatest, it is only downhill afterwards.


Being a relative newbie, forgive me if I have no idea what I'm talking about, but didn't Sinestro keep his sector clean in what could be construed a fascistic way? Unless you mean greatest, regardless of the details.

----------


## vartox

> Surprised no one's linked this in here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal's pretty centric through most the concept art they chose, but looks like it's the last image which'll be the telling one. If they are just doing Hal & John, I think that'll be a bit of a shame, if they were going to go with multiple human GLs I would've liked Guy to be around as well.


When they were showing first/older appearances of the other JL members earlier in the special they used some silver age pics of Hal too. 

It was nice to get GLC confirmation so I assume at the very least we'll get Hal and John with one of them joining the JL proper. I'm dying for some casting news.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> When they were showing first/older appearances of the other JL members earlier in the special they used some silver age pics of Hal too. 
> 
> It was nice to get GLC confirmation so I assume at the very least we'll get Hal and John with one of them joining the JL proper. I'm dying for some casting news.


You're not alone!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Being a relative newbie, forgive me if I have no idea what I'm talking about, but didn't Sinestro keep his sector clean in what could be construed a fascistic way? Unless you mean greatest, regardless of the details.


Sinestro darn sure did flex his inner Mussolini. He became the "greatest" at all cost (and at the expense of his own people). Some boundaries should not be crossed to be the best.

Sinestro reminds me of those celebrities who were always praised, but ultimately ruined when their dirty laundry came to light.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> When they were showing first/older appearances of the other JL members earlier in the special they used some silver age pics of Hal too. 
> 
> It was nice to get GLC confirmation so I assume at the very least we'll get Hal and John with one of them joining the JL proper. I'm dying for some casting news.





> You're not alone!


Yeah, I want to know about casting, and who will be directing the JL & GLC films.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Sinestro darn sure did flex his inner Mussolini. He became the "greatest" at all cost (and at the expense of his own people). Some boundaries should not be crossed to be the best.
> 
> Sinestro reminds me of those celebrities who were always praised, but ultimately ruined when their dirty laundry came to light.


Excellent analogy.






> Yeah, I want to know about casting, and who will be directing the JL & GLC films.


My dream is Snyder, with Zimmer doing the music. Perfection  :Smile:  (praying)

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Just read the GL DS war one shot. That was pretty good, I was 50/50 on it since Tom King was writing (read a couple of things from him though they were okay)  it but damn this was a good one shot. Wish got more of God of Light Hal, the design is dope as anything. The art overall was pretty good too. Missed out on the first printng but grabbed the last copy of the second printing in my store today and it came out today too haha. Man these DS War stuff has been popular.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Just read the GL DS war one shot. That was pretty good, I was 50/50 on it since Tom King was writing (read a couple of things from him though they were okay)  it but damn this was a good one shot. Wish got more of God of Light Hal, the design is dope as anything. The art overall was pretty good too. Missed out on the first printng but grabbed the last copy of the second printing in my store today and it came out today too haha. Man these DS War stuff has been popular.


Awesome, THANKS! My copy just got shipped from TFAW, I'm really psyched now. I'm a big fan of the recent Darkseid/JL run, I thought it was one of the best.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Just read the GL DS war one shot. That was pretty good, I was 50/50 on it since Tom King was writing (read a couple of things from him though they were okay)  it but damn this was a good one shot. Wish got more of God of Light Hal, the design is dope as anything. The art overall was pretty good too. Missed out on the first printng but grabbed the last copy of the second printing in my store today and it came out today too haha. Man these DS War stuff has been popular.


You must've missed everyone in this entire thread gushing over it when it came out.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> Just read the GL DS war one shot. That was pretty good, I was 50/50 on it since Tom King was writing (read a couple of things from him though they were okay)  it but damn this was a good one shot. Wish got more of God of Light Hal, the design is dope as anything. The art overall was pretty good too. Missed out on the first printng but grabbed the last copy of the second printing in my store today and it came out today too haha. Man these DS War stuff has been popular.



i know. i liked the costume too.

----------


## Thirteen

> Yeah, I want to know about casting, and who will be directing the JL & GLC films.


I like the suggestion that Dan Amboyer who is listed a playing "Lt Christie" in BvS :Big Grin: oJ is a cover for Hal Jordan.   Amboyer was spotted on set looking very _Jordan-esque_…
http://screenrant.com/new-green-lant...erman-amboyer/

----------


## Güicho

> Amboyer was spotted on set looking very _Jordan-esque_…


How so, wearing a bomber jacket? Or just generic background  guy.  
Picture? 
Or it didn't happen.
The link provides a very compelling narrative, and after all,  the first tease we ever got was Unite The Seven.

So could mean J'onn J'onzz could mean a GL, or something else. 






> Amboyer (currently credited as either* ‘Drone Pilot’ or ‘Lt. Christie’) is a pilot first sent to take on Kryptonian drones threatening Superman*. Once Batman V Superman‘s third act enters into Dawn of Justice mode, Amboyer apparently makes his debut in the green and black uniform of the Green Lantern Corps. Not only showing a working relationship with The Flash (Ezra Miller), but setting the stage for even more Lanterns to be introduced before the Green Lantern Corps movie reboot.


Their supposed  synopsis doesn't make much sense, the title 'Drone Pilot' suggests he flies drones (= by remote meaning not a onboard pilot) 
They then say he's " sent to take on Kryptonian drones". If that's the case. then *those* are the drones, and he is not a drone-pilot but the pilot fighting drones.  


I'd like it confirmed as much as anyone, but these are the same clickbait rumor sites that claimed Pine was going up for (Steve Rogers) &  Hal Jordan.

Then when they finally asked Pine, he said there was never any mention of Jordan, and he  was only ever up for specifically Steve  Rogers.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I get that, but the Throne of Atlantis movie was the same thing. They put the Justice League in the movie to sell, but they were all there. Makes no sense to me to put half the team on the back burner just because it's a filler movie so to speak. Flash is there, Cyborg is there, but no Hal? Eh.


Hal was never present in Throne of Atlantis story to begin with, the film was somewhat accurate regarding the league's presence.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Hal was never present in Throne of Atlantis story to begin with, the film was somewhat accurate regarding the league's presence.


That's the movie I wanted to like, because I like Aquaman. But I thought it paled next to "War" and "Flashpoint". A whiter shade of pale, imo. I watched it twice and gave to a friend. The other two won't be leaving my possession. Just my opinion.

----------


## vartox

> How so, wearing a bomber jacket?


Not a bomber jacket but not far off. 



And a lot of people noticed that he's been beefing up lately so some are speculating it's for a superhero role. 



Of course none of this is concrete evidence, I think some people (...myself included) are so desperate for news that they're letting wishful thinking get out of hand.

----------


## Güicho

> Not a bomber jacket but not far off. 
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of people noticed that he's been beefing up lately so some are speculating it's for a superhero role. 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course none of this is concrete evidence, I think some people (...myself included) are so desperate for news that they're letting wishful thinking get out of hand.


Yeah, is that the "characters" wardrobe? Or  his own?
Also from his own site  - He lists the  character as  ‘Lt. Christie' - http://www.danamboyer.com/reel--res.html

Sadly I think this rumor is giving false hope.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> So could mean J'onn J'onzz could mean a GL, or something else.


There'll be no Martian Manhunter, not after Goyer was taking the piss. It'll be a GL, potentially even two, or Shazam. And maybe even Black Canary and Mera are on the table.




> he  was only ever up for specifically Steve  Rogers.


Uh, another Steve, actually.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, is that the "characters" wardrobe? Or  his own?
> Also from his own site  - He lists the  character as  ‘Lt. Christie' - http://www.danamboyer.com/reel--res.html
> 
> Sadly I think this rumor is giving false hope.


i am starting to think that you are right. he could actually just be lt. christie. 

oh well..

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Ha, only just seen this.





Don't think Hal's getting the signal there.

----------


## Güicho

> Uh, another Steve, actually.


LOL sorry,  I meant Steve Trevor.  
Although they did entertain the idea of him being a patriotic themed hero.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Ha, only just seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Hal's getting the signal there.


Completely adorable, thanks for the Saturday afternoon smile!

----------


## PretenderNX01

> Ha, only just seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Hal's getting the signal there.


Oh wow, I had heard even feminist sites were hoping there would be boys in that series to show that boys can interact with girls and not steal the spotlight or overpower the girls in it but I didn't know they actually put boys in. Cool. I like that design for Carol and for Hal.

I also love how Ivy's like "really?"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> Oh wow, I had heard even feminist sites were hoping there would be boys in that series to show that boys can interact with girls and not steal the spotlight or overpower the girls in it but I didn't know they actually put boys in. Cool. I like that design for Carol and for Hal.
> 
> I also love how Ivy's like "really?"


I think Hal, Beast Boy and Barry are the "main" boys in SHG, they're the only ones who have had speaking roles. Hal's baseball tee costume is really cute.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> There'll be no Martian Manhunter, not after Goyer was taking the piss. It'll be a GL, potentially even two, or Shazam. And maybe even Black Canary and Mera are on the table.


I just read this with Goyer about MM: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news...ve-Nice-Things

The Manhunter is an awesome character, that guy is an idiot.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Hal, Beast Boy and Barry are the "main" boys in SHG, they're the only ones who have had speaking roles. Hal's baseball tee costume is really cute.


i wonder if they will make dolls for the boys in SHG... it might be a fun present for the nieces..

----------


## liwanag



----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Güicho

> I just read this with Goyer about MM: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news...ve-Nice-Things
> 
> The Manhunter is an awesome character, that guy is an idiot.


That's pretty sad, his vision of MM and how to use him is   pretty limited, although I agree the name Martian Manhunter is silly,  he should primarily be known as J'onn J'onzz.

That said, had they the foresight and a writer who actually loved DC,  in charge of building the DCMovieU, J''onn J'onnz should have been the bridge between all the (never produced) stand alone movies. 
The same "detective" mysteriously appearing in every film, in every    shot where  the hero makes his debut.
As the audience  starts putting it together, that it's the same guy. 
The final setup being in the Batman relaunch film, which would have ended  with  Batman in the cave, on several monitors reviewing  that same footage,  with the first appearance of every hero. 
Then as he zooms in and notices it's the same guy in every scene.
The camera pulls back to reveal J'onn J'onzz  standing right there in the cave behind him.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That said, had they the foresight and a writer who actually loved DC,  in charge of building the DCMovieU, J''onn J'onnz should have been the bridge between all the (never produced) stand alone movies. 
> The same "detective" mysteriously appearing in every film, in every    shot where  the hero makes his debut.
> As the audience  starts putting it together, that it's the same guy. 
> The final setup being in the Batman relaunch film, which would have ended  with  Batman in the cave, on several monitors reviewing  that same footage,  with the first appearance of every hero. 
> Then as he zooms in and notices it's the same guy in every scene.
> The camera pulls back to reveal J'onn J'onzz  standing right there in the cave behind him.


Meh, it's just ripping the Marvel stuff but just replacing SHIELD with J'onn.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Interesting idea, but I'd be happy with J'onn being his Martian self, period. MM is an unfortunate name that should have been done away with (and thus made into acceptably cool Legend) a loooong time ago imo.

----------


## liwanag

> 


Nice. Who drew it? 

Also, is anybody else having trouble with the CBR forum page? Or its just the tablet I'm working on..

----------


## LoneNecromancer

So apparently Hal once beat the Hulk by conjuring up Godzilla. Crossovers are weird.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> So apparently Hal once beat the Hulk by conjuring up Godzilla. Crossovers are weird.


I love his quip about Bizarro, but otherwise crossovers don't interest me much. I wouldn't mind seeing Superman beating Thor though (Thor was never one of my favorite characters, though I like the Buscema art and Simonson story years).

----------


## liwanag



----------


## vartox

> I love his quip about Bizarro, but otherwise crossovers don't interest me much. I wouldn't mind seeing Superman beating Thor though (Thor was never one of my favorite characters, though I like the Buscema art and Simonson story years).


Superman beating Thor did happen in JLA/Avengers, actually. That was a great crossover, Hal was good in it too.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Superman beating Thor did happen in JLA/Avengers, actually. That was a great crossover, Hal was good in it too.


Okay, I'll have to get that now.  :Smile: 

I watched the "famous" Amboyer interview...does anyone have _major_ doubts anymore?

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Okay, I'll have to get that now. 
> 
> I watched the "famous" Amboyer interview...does anyone have _major_ doubts anymore?


What Amboyer interview? First I'm hearing of this.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Scroll down here, then ff to around 26 minutes.

http://www.blogofoa.com/2016/01/what...f-justice.html

----------


## Johnny

> I watched the "famous" Amboyer interview...does anyone have _major_ doubts anymore?


Well yeah, I wouldn't say I believe that rumor now anymore than I did a year ago. The guy looks the part and plays a pilot in the movie. Way too much wishful thinking for me.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Scroll down here, then ff to around 26 minutes.
> 
> http://www.blogofoa.com/2016/01/what...f-justice.html


Oh, okay thanks. I actually did see that interview. But I don't know what makes you think its settled anything. He really just dances around the issue.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Oh, okay thanks. I actually did see that interview. But I don't know what makes you think its settled anything. He really just dances around the issue.


Actually, you're right. I guess it just the_ way_ he's fielding the questions, I wonder what a detective would make of it. It's like he's dying to say something.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Superman beating Thor did happen in JLA/Avengers, actually. That was a great crossover, Hal was good in it too.


I hear Busiek apparently still get shit from Thor fanboys over it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag

> Okay, I'll have to get that now. 
> 
> I watched the "famous" Amboyer interview...does anyone have _major_ doubts anymore?


I've dying to hear any news about Hal joining the League. Especially now that it seems he's being left out in a JL vs TT. 

If Dan Amboyer will be GL, which I'm hoping, why would WB make it such a great secret...

----------


## Johnny

> I've dying to hear any news about Hal joining the League. Especially now that it seems he's being left out in a JL vs TT.


I wouldn't look too much into that, Aquaman won't be in that movie too. They probably didn't want the League to be op as hell against the Titans so they decided to leave Hal, Aquaman and Shazam out of it.

----------


## liwanag

what do you guys think of this article?

http://www.examiner.com/article/dc-c...ases-a-rebirth

i'm not sure how green lantern can be the forerunner of the dc comics rebirth, but i'm all for making their characters iconic again.

----------


## liwanag

double post

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> what do you guys think of this article?
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/dc-c...ases-a-rebirth
> 
> i'm not sure how green lantern can be the forerunner of the dc comics rebirth, but i'm all for making their characters iconic again.


It's mostly all speculation, but Rebirth is a title that obviously echoes GL and Flash.

----------


## vartox

> what do you guys think of this article?
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/dc-c...ases-a-rebirth
> 
> i'm not sure how green lantern can be the forerunner of the dc comics rebirth, but i'm all for making their characters iconic again.


 if it was meant to be GL related I think the teaser probably would have been green instead of blue. 

I wouldn't be surprised if whatever this Rebirth thing ends up being means more focus (and hopefully talent) on DC's A-listers which certainly includes GL. It would be nice if the franchise could get a boost  again.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Rebirth is certainly intriguing, but I guess I'm kind of an odd man out, I'm interested in how the current GL run turns out.

----------


## liwanag

> if it was meant to be GL related I think the teaser probably would have been green instead of blue. 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if whatever this Rebirth thing ends up being means more focus (and hopefully talent) on DC's A-listers which certainly includes GL. It would be nice if the franchise could get a boost  again.


i've been thinking... how many solid creative teams does dc currently have? i've seen a lot of complaints in the other boards and was wondering if dc is able to provide talents to all their a-listers...

i'm hoping that the rebirth has a positive impact on the gl line, if not the whole dc.

----------


## liwanag

> Rebirth is certainly intriguing, but I guess I'm kind of an odd man out, I'm interested in how the current GL run turns out.


i'm still interested with what will happen to krona's gauntlet, to darlene, and all... the trench coat costume though still has not grown on me..

----------


## j9ac9k

> Rebirth is certainly intriguing, but I guess I'm kind of an odd man out, I'm interested in how the current GL run turns out.


I'm still waiting for something interesting to happen with this "Renegade" arc.  I like the idea, but so far it has been a letdown.  I hope they manage to actually introduce something to Hal and his character that can last beyond this arc, but my hope is dimming.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i'm still interested with what will happen to krona's gauntlet, to darlene, and all... the trench coat costume though still has not grown on me..


lol! I'm not wild about it myself. Also the Green Lantern full page ads which look like ads for Arrow (what's up with the hood, yo?).

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Romita Jr variants for... Romita Jr variant month in April. 

Not a huge fan of his art but his Hal here looks good, at least compared to the one I think he did for Hal's TDK3 thing.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

One I missed before. So annoying how they always split up the variants between a bunch of different places...

----------


## silly

> I wouldn't look too much into that, Aquaman won't be in that movie too. They probably didn't want the League to be op as hell against the Titans so they decided to leave Hal, Aquaman and Shazam out of it.


too bad. the league may be too much for the titans, but they could have made it that not all the league would have been possessed. captain marvel and green lantern would have been a good counter for possessed superman.

----------


## silly

> Romita Jr variants for... Romita Jr variant month in April. 
> 
> Not a huge fan of his art but his Hal here looks good, at least compared to the one I think he did for Hal's TDK3 thing.


why do they fly so close to each other?

----------


## silly

waiting for cw to finally put hal in arrow/flash universe.

----------


## Johnny

Boy, wasn't that a fanboy moment. I doubt they would go beyond the easter eggs due to the movies, but it was such a thrill nonetheless.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> waiting for cw to finally put hal in arrow/flash universe.


Whoa, I didn't see this clue. That would be incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## liwanag

hey guys, look. art by tom raney

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> hey guys, look. art by tom raney


Heyyyyyyyy, THIS is interesting!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I really liked Romita's Spider-man "back in the day", but he hasn't aged as well for me today.

----------


## liwanag

> Heyyyyyyyy, THIS is interesting!


i wouldn't mind reading another rematch between these two...

----------


## silly

> I really liked Romita's Spider-man "back in the day", but he hasn't aged as well for me today.


i know. same thing for me. kinda like i felt for dan jurgens.

now that i think of it, billy tan's work reminds me of rob liefeld.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i know. same thing for me. kinda like i felt for dan jurgens.
> 
> now that i think of it, billy tan's work reminds me of rob liefeld.


I like Tan, but I have a hard time looking at his art after Reis, Sciver, even Gleason and Mahnke really. But not all bad, far from it imo

I never cared too much for Jurgens. In fact, he was one of the reasons I sold my entire Death of Superman omnibus last year, the art was just too newpaper comic-y to me, and dragged down what was for me a pretty darn good story (though the latter was marred by DC's bizarre "throw millions of characters in" predilection).

----------


## silly

> I like Tan, but I have a hard time looking at his art after Reis, Sciver, even Gleason and Mahnke really. But not all bad, far from it imo
> 
> I never cared too much for Jurgens. In fact, he was one of the reasons I sold my entire Death of Superman omnibus last year, the art was just too newpaper comic-y to me, and dragged down what was for me a pretty darn good story (though the latter was marred by DC's bizarre "throw millions of characters in" predilection).


i respect the creators and the efforts that they put into their work. that being said, i wouldn't mind a change of creative team for green lantern, especially in the art department. i'm not sure who i would prefer to see. can't think of anybody in particular yet. i do like jason fabok in justice league, so someone of that caliber perhaps. 

i wonder if and how "rebirth" will affect green lantern. new art team hopefully. or the very least bring back hal's iconic costume.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i respect the creators and the efforts that they put into their work. that being said, i wouldn't mind a change of creative team for green lantern, especially in the art department. i'm not sure who i would prefer to see. can't think of anybody in particular yet. i do like jason fabok in justice league, so someone of that caliber perhaps. 
> 
> i wonder if and how "rebirth" will affect green lantern. new art team hopefully. or the very least bring back hal's iconic costume.


I think Fabok would be really good. I could definitely get into that.

----------


## silly

> I think Fabok would be really good. I could definitely get into that.


yeah the guy is good. hope dc takes good care of him. thinking about it, my first pick for gl would be ivan reis. i would also like to see kenneth rocafort handle gl if he was working for dc.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> yeah the guy is good. hope dc takes good care of him. thinking about it, my first pick for gl would be ivan reis. i would also like to see kenneth rocafort handle gl if he was working for dc.


NICE! If I had my pick it would be either Reis or Sciver.

----------


## vartox

I like that JRJR GL cover. 

I think Tan is off GL after 50, but I suspect Venditti is staying regardless of whatever Rebirth is. 

Rocafort would be perfect to draw GL, I hope he comes back to DC some day. Hal looks great on that variant and when he drew Bunker's brick constructs in TT those always looked good, him drawing actual GL constructs would be perfect.

----------


## silly

i don't want to create a new post, so i'm going to ask who are dc's current pool of top tier artists? i couldn't think of one that could pencil green lantern. i mentioned jason fabok, but i realized i want him to stay on justice league.

so when "rebirth" happens, will there be a new art team?

----------


## Johnny

> i don't want to create a new post, so i'm going to ask who are dc's current pool of top tier artists? i couldn't think of one that could pencil green lantern. i mentioned jason fabok, but i realized i want him to stay on justice league.
> 
> so when "rebirth" happens, will there be a new art team?


Maybe Ethan will come back for a story or two when he is done with GLC: Edge of Oblivion? Or at least one can dream.  :Wink:

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Maybe Ethan will come back for a story or two when he is done with GLC: Edge of Oblivion? Or at least one can dream.


Now _that's_ what I call a good dream!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## mrumsey

From Tom Grimm on our Facebook group with art by Ivan Reis

12565501_1111851172179385_2364052053333725858_n.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> yeah the guy is good. hope dc takes good care of him. thinking about it, my first pick for gl would be ivan reis. i would also like to see kenneth rocafort handle gl if he was working for dc.


I've wanted Rocafort drawing Hal for ages, the moment I saw that variant announced I knew I'd be ordering it. Shame he's at Marvel now.




> i don't want to create a new post, so i'm going to ask who are dc's current pool of top tier artists? i couldn't think of one that could pencil green lantern. i mentioned jason fabok, but i realized i want him to stay on justice league.
> 
> so when "rebirth" happens, will there be a new art team?


Shaner was great on the Darkseid War one-shot, but it seems he's already assigned to something.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Shaner was great on the Darkseid War one-shot, but it seems he's already assigned to something.


That was an excellent issue. I always wondered about the #1 on it...does that mean it's not necessarily a one shot? Because I wouldn't mind a few more...  :Big Grin:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That was an excellent issue. I always wondered about the #1 on it...does that mean it's not necessarily a one shot? Because I wouldn't mind a few more...


Nah, all one-shots have a #1 on them, unless they're like an actual standalone graphic novel.




> 


Also only just noticed this, very nice piece of work.

----------


## silly

> From Tom Grimm on our Facebook group with art by Ivan Reis
> 
> 12565501_1111851172179385_2364052053333725858_n.jpg


now this is more like it. it is just not right not to have hal in the justice league.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> now this is more like it. it is just not right not to have hal in the justice league.


Or John. I imagine that the kids who came to comics through the Justice League/JLA would think of John first.

I like all the Lanterns, so as long as there's one in there I'm happy.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

From Jim Cheung, he did a sketch of each Leaguer.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> 


I REALLY like this one.

----------


## Johnny

Thought I'd share this here guys. This is a pic from a recording session of the newly announced Justice League Action show. I think Josh Keaton's presence obviously confirms Hal will be on the show.

CZ62S4UUcAILH7n.jpg

----------


## vartox

> 


Nice. Can you imagine a Chris Samnee GL run? That'd be amazing. 




> Thought I'd share this here guys. This is a pic from a recording session of the newly announced Justice League Action show. I think Josh Keaton's presence obviously confirms Hal will be on the show.
> 
> CZ62S4UUcAILH7n.jpg


Good to know. Keaton is the one in the GL shirt, I assume? I really like his Hal so it's nice he's reprising the role again.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> thought i'd share this here guys. This is a pic from a recording session of the newly announced justice league action show. I think josh keaton's presence obviously confirms hal will be on the show.
> 
> CZ62S4UUcAILH7n.jpg


yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## silly

> Thought I'd share this here guys. This is a pic from a recording session of the newly announced Justice League Action show. I think Josh Keaton's presence obviously confirms Hal will be on the show.
> 
> CZ62S4UUcAILH7n.jpg


josh keaton is the one wearing the green lantern shirt right? i'm guessing that the show will feature rotating groups of characters.

----------


## silly

man, harley is just about everywhere

----------


## Johnny

> josh keaton is the one wearing the green lantern shirt right? i'm guessing that the show will feature rotating groups of characters.


Yep, that's him and he is holding a domino mask to boot.  :Big Grin:  And yes, the show's announcement does say "an always rotating Justice League line-up". Which is fine, because I'm tired of hearing some people complain that Cyborg is there instead of Martian Manhunter, or Barry and Hal are there, but Wally and John aren't. etc. The show definitely has the chance to please everyone. Really looking forward to it.

----------


## themiddle

> Yep, that's him and he is holding a domino mask to boot.  And yes, the show's announcement does say "an always rotating Justice League line-up". Which is fine, because I'm tired of hearing some people complain that Cyborg is there instead of Martian Manhunter, or Barry and Hal are there, but Wally and John aren't. etc. The show definitely has the chance to please everyone. Really looking forward to it.


you have really sharp eyes. i had (have) trouble seeing the mask, kept on thinking they were swimming goggles.

even though it looks like the show is aimed for kids, i'm excited for it. i wasn't able to catch any date, but i'm hoping they meant this year.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Has anyone got opinions regarding the Brave and the Bold series with Hal and the Flash? I've already heard raves about Waid's run with the Flash, but being that GLC are my favorite superheroes I'd really appreciate any input. 

I should mention, I'm a fan of Waid's Justice League run, but that's mostly what I know him by.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thought I'd share this here guys. This is a pic from a recording session of the newly announced Justice League Action show. I think Josh Keaton's presence obviously confirms Hal will be on the show.
> 
> Attachment 31850


Nice to see Keaton reprise it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Has anyone got opinions regarding the Brave and the Bold series with Hal and the Flash? I've already heard raves about Waid's run with the Flash, but being that GLC are my favorite superheroes I'd really appreciate any input. 
> 
> I should mention, I'm a fan of Waid's Justice League run, but that's mostly what I know him by.


Took me a while to realise what you meant exactly. I think if you've liked Waid's stuff before you'll dig it. 

Hal also has a decent showing in Waid's other Brave and the Bold comic, and there were a couple other Hal-centric issues, I think David Hine did a short arc but not really that superhero-y, and JMS did a really enjoyable one-shot.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Took me a while to realise what you meant exactly. I think if you've liked Waid's stuff before you'll dig it. 
> 
> Hal also has a decent showing in Waid's other Brave and the Bold comic, and there were a couple other Hal-centric issues, I think David Hine did a short arc but not really that superhero-y, and JMS did a really enjoyable one-shot.


Awesome, I'm going to have to pick these up, THANKS!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Awesome, I'm going to have to pick these up, THANKS!


I just realised I didn't actually mention which issue JMS's was, it was the #31 of Brave and the Bold. It got collected into a single trade with all of his Brave and Bold issues, which were also pretty good and most of them were worth a read too.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I just realised I didn't actually mention which issue JMS's was, it was the #31 of Brave and the Bold. It got collected into a single trade with all of his Brave and Bold issues, which were also pretty good and most of them were worth a read too.


I bought all the separate issues of the Hal and Flash B&B today, and I'm going to be hunting for #31 on ebay next, thanks!

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Yep, that's him and he is holding a domino mask to boot.  And yes, the show's announcement does say "an always rotating Justice League line-up". Which is fine, because I'm tired of hearing some people complain that Cyborg is there instead of Martian Manhunter, or Barry and Hal are there, but Wally and John aren't. etc. The show definitely has the chance to please everyone. Really looking forward to it.


I agree with everything you said there, Johnny. Almost everybody should be happy, except for those who don't believe in sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Götterdämmerung

This is what I grabbed today, I'm super looking forward to it. I love the interaction between these two heroes!

fl.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> I agree with everything you said there, Johnny. Almost everybody should be happy, except for those who don't believe in sharing.


Well as far as GL goes, there's a whole Corps of Green Lanterns out there, so as far as I'm concerned even Kilowog can be there lol.

----------


## vartox

> This is what I grabbed today, I'm super looking forward to it. I love the interaction between these two heroes!
> 
> fl.jpg


I really love that mini! You're going to enjoy it. #3 is one of my favorite single issues.

I also second LoneNecromancer's rec for JMS's Brave and the Bold. The issue with Hal and Dr. Fate was great, I really liked the short arc with Hal, Ollie and the Phantom Stranger too.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I really love that mini! You're going to enjoy it. #3 is one of my favorite single issues.
> 
> I also second LoneNecromancer's rec for JMS's Brave and the Bold. The issue with Hal and Dr. Fate was great, I really liked the short arc with Hal, Ollie and the Phantom Stranger too.


Just picked up #31, amazing cover, excited for all of them!

----------


## liwanag

> 


i know right. this is really badass...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i know right. this is really badass...


Almost mystical.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

I love Jim Lee's Justice League and Superman Unchained, and he did Batman great (though I wasn't wild about the Hush storyline). 

I'd be really interested in him drawing for GLC, mostly because he just seems so good at drawing teams.

----------


## Sirzechs

As much as I love Lee's art(not when he's the one redesigning them thou), I also love my books on time.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> As much as I love Lee's art(not when he's the one redesigning them thou), I also love my books on time.


Is he known for not being punctual (I honestly don't know, I just like his work).

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Is he known for not being punctual (I honestly don't know, I just like his work).


Kind of. When well regarded artists reach a certain level of fame (and wealth) it tends to affect their output. They aren't reliant on that monthly cheque any more.

When Lee started working with Johns on the New52 JL you just knew that he'd step aside at some point. He can work at his own pace now, not someone else's publishing schedule.

----------


## silly

i followed jim lee during his x-men stint. i like his style. i guess i don't have any problem with his shoulder pads design for hal. 

where is ivan reis nowadays? i haven't seen him lately.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i followed jim lee during his x-men stint. i like his style. i guess i don't have any problem with his shoulder pads design for hal. 
> 
> where is ivan reis nowadays? i haven't seen him lately.


I would be pretty much tickled if either of those artists started drawing regularly for the GL or GLC. I'm a big fan.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i followed jim lee during his x-men stint. i like his style. i guess i don't have any problem with his shoulder pads design for hal. 
> 
> where is ivan reis nowadays? i haven't seen him lately.


Reis has been on Cyborg, think he's taking a break to draw some summer stuff or something for DC.

----------


## silly

> I would be pretty much tickled if either of those artists started drawing regularly for the GL or GLC. I'm a big fan.


i am too. i have no idea if any of these guys have on-going projects. my pull list has been greatly reduced since last year, and i can't think of artists i would love on green lantern. somehow i felt there was a decline of quality on the books i follow. 

i'd probably check out more dc books when rebirth comes. 

jason fabok for green lantern perhaps?

----------


## silly

> Reis has been on Cyborg, think he's taking a break to draw some summer stuff or something for DC.


oh has he? glad that he is still with dc. marvel/star wars has a lot of good artists on their side, sometimes i feel i'm cheating on dc.

who are dc's top talent currently?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> sometimes i feel i'm cheating on dc.
> 
> who are dc's top talent currently?


'

I used to feel that way, Marvel only. Once I saw Man of Steel and read the Sinestro Wars I became a bigger fan of DC than Marvel (though I still have a half dozen Marvel subs, can't miss Iron Man). To me, DC rules the comics and animated, while Marvel is cranking out the movies. That said, that may change with the DC films upcoming. Don't limit yourself, trust me there's a LOT of great DC stuff (check out the Waid era of Flash, Morrison and Waid eras of Justice League, Tomasi Green Lantern Corps if you haven't yet).




> Reis has been on Cyborg, think he's taking a break to draw some summer stuff or something for DC.


I'm really curious about the recent Cyborg run, was that good? I'm a fan of Cyborg, but know him almost entirely from Justice League.

And Fabok is awesome imo.

----------


## silly

> '
> 
> I used to feel that way, Marvel only. Once I saw Man of Steel and read the Sinestro Wars I became a bigger fan of DC than Marvel (though I still have a half dozen Marvel subs, can't miss Iron Man). To me, DC rules the comics and animated, while Marvel is cranking out the movies. That said, that may change with the DC films upcoming. Don't limit yourself, trust me there's a LOT of great DC stuff (check out the Waid era of Flash, Morrison and Waid eras of Justice League, Tomasi Green Lantern Corps if you haven't yet).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really curious about the recent Cyborg run, was that good? I'm a fan of Cyborg, but know him almost entirely from Justice League.
> 
> And Fabok is awesome imo.


i actually have some of them in my collection. it's just lately, maybe a year now, few titles have been interesting to me. i'm not sure if it was the dcyou, convergence, or whatever.

now the tv shows has been awesome. bummed out that constantine got cancelled. and i'm dying that they keep on teasing about hal on the arrow and flash. it would just make my day if hal appeared on legends.

now the movies, finally, dc is catching up. it took them forever man. i still say that hal should be a founding member of the justice league.

now hopefully with this rebirth thing, dc can lure me back in. i only have a couple in my pull list right now. although i might check out some of the announced hanah barbera titles.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i actually have some of them in my collection. it's just lately, maybe a year now, few titles have been interesting to me. i'm not sure if it was the dcyou, convergence, or whatever.
> 
> now the tv shows has been awesome. bummed out that constantine got cancelled. and i'm dying that they keep on teasing about hal on the arrow and flash. it would just make my day if hal appeared on legends.
> 
> now the movies, finally, dc is catching up. it took them forever man. i still say that hal should be a founding member of the justice league.
> 
> now hopefully with this rebirth thing, dc can lure me back in. i only have a couple in my pull list right now. although i might check out some of the announced hanah barbera titles.


You have a point about things recent in DC. But I wouldn't miss a single issue of Justice League, Martian Manhunter. On the latter, you could just start from #1 to the most recent (I believe it's up to 9) and have a great read, it's just as fun as it is badass.

I am a fan of the Green Lantern Corps more than any single member, but to me either Hal or John would do more than nicely as a founding JL member...wouldn't be unusual in a cool way if it was Sodam or Kilowog, just to be completely, insanely different? Impossible, I know...

----------


## Johnny

> Reis has been on Cyborg, think he's taking a break to draw some summer stuff or something for DC.


Reis is doing Rise of the Seven Seas with Johns. That's the reason Aquaman hasn't been in Darkseid War. I think this would be the first Justice League story post-DW.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Reis is doing Rise of the Seven Seas with Johns. That's the reason Aquaman hasn't been in Darkseid War. I think this would be the first Justice League story post-DW.


I'm PSYCHED for that. The current run of Aquaman is cool imo, but add Reis...no brainer for me.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I'm PSYCHED for that. The current run of Aquaman is cool imo, but add Reis...no brainer for me.


Oh wait, I see, this is mostly a Justice League thing I think. I need to break out the last two issues of Aquaman, I think I got lost DOHH!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Reis is doing Rise of the Seven Seas with Johns. That's the reason Aquaman hasn't been in Darkseid War. I think this would be the first Justice League story post-DW.


Ah, yeah that was it. 




> I'm really curious about the recent Cyborg run, was that good? I'm a fan of Cyborg, but know him almost entirely from Justice League.
> 
> And Fabok is awesome imo.


It's pretty good, yeah, done a nice job of giving Vic new powers and a cast (and a cat). Bit overwritten in parts and some of the fill-in artists stand out a bit compared to Reis but nice so far.

----------


## silly

> You have a point about things recent in DC. But I wouldn't miss a single issue of Justice League, Martian Manhunter. On the latter, you could just start from #1 to the most recent (I believe it's up to 9) and have a great read, it's just as fun as it is badass.
> 
> I am a fan of the Green Lantern Corps more than any single member, but to me either Hal or John would do more than nicely as a founding JL member...wouldn't be unusual in a cool way if it was Sodam or Kilowog, just to be completely, insanely different? Impossible, I know...


yeah, justice league is one of the couple of dc titles i still buy. and i'm actually enjoying it still.

for me though, it's definitely hal as the founding member of the league. there's no need to change history if it was executed well and made sense. same reason why i rather cyborg be in the titans, and j'onn j'onzz was another founding member of the league.

----------


## liwanag

let's see orion take a swing at hal now...

----------


## Sirzechs

God of Light Hal is too glorious.

----------


## Sirzechs

> God of Light Hal is too glorious.


I want Jason Fabok to draw God of Light Hal so I can use it as a wallpaper.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I want Jason Fabok to draw God of Light Hal so I can use it as a wallpaper.


Every time Fabok is mentioned I can just picture the awesomeness he'd bring. Love his JL.

----------


## silly

well, the preview is out for gl49. looks interesting enough. the art seems better.

http://comicbook.com/2016/02/01/excl...en-lantern-49/

although not too sure about hal's uncontrolled anger. seems more fitted with the reds than with someone with strong will.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> well, the preview is out for gl49. looks interesting enough. the art seems better.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2016/02/01/excl...en-lantern-49/
> 
> although not too sure about hal's uncontrolled anger. seems more fitted with the reds than with someone with strong will.


Seems like a definite improvement in the art, and I'm defi_nitely_ more interested.

----------


## vartox

> although not too sure about hal's uncontrolled anger. seems more fitted with the reds than with someone with strong will.


He was the first human Red, wasn't he? Brief tenure, but still.

I don't mind the outbursts. His life has been on a downward spiral for a long time and things are getting even worse. 

I wonder whose apartment he just wrecked  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> He was the first human Red, wasn't he? Brief tenure, but still.
> 
> I don't mind the outbursts. His life has been on a downward spiral for a long time and things are getting even worse. 
> 
> I wonder whose apartment he just wrecked


He was also the first human Blue for bit too...or at least half-Blue  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

so hal has worn a green ring, a blue ring, a red one, and even an orange one. he's also been a black lantern, and a white lantern. but never part of the indigo tribe, and thankfully, not part of the star sapphires.

----------


## Tony Stark

> let's see orion take a swing at hal now...


Yeah. That is amazing. Hal is not to be messed with. The special was great.

----------


## vartox

> so hal has worn a green ring, a blue ring, a red one, and even an orange one. he's also been a black lantern, and a white lantern. but never part of the indigo tribe, and thankfully, not part of the star sapphires.


Yellow, too. 

And speak for yourself, I wouldn't mind seeing him in pink...

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yellow, too. 
> 
> And speak for yourself, I wouldn't mind seeing him in pink...


Lol I immediately remember Guy saying he doesn't want to end up in a pink thong.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Lol I immediately remember Guy saying he doesn't want to end up in a pink thong.


Sounds like Guy lol! I just recently read the Green Lantern Corps issues (not sure of the exact numbers, I think they were around #s 44-49), during the Blackest Night/Brightest saga, where Guy temporarily became a Red Lantern, and I so loved that short arc. Those are some of my favorite comics ever, because of the insight into Guy as a Lantern. Plus, it had a marvelously happy outcome. I know this thread is about Hal, but I couldn't help but rave about that story within a story, it made my catching up seem so worth it  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag

> Yellow, too. 
> 
> And speak for yourself, I wouldn't mind seeing him in pink...


lol, thank goodness i have a dull imagination..

----------


## liwanag

i enjoyed hal and guy's characterization in green lantern animated series.

----------


## Sirzechs

> i enjoyed hal and guy's characterization in green lantern animated series.


God I loved that series, and I was so looking forward to razer as a Blue Lantern

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i enjoyed hal and guy's characterization in green lantern animated series.


I've only now just gotten through the first disc of my GLAS blu ray (the one with the Red Lantern story line), and I love that series already so much (my favorite animated by far). I haven't seen the second disc yet, and now you tell me GUY is in there!!!! Please don't ruin it by telling me anymore lol! I'm taking the show slow, it's so good I'm savoring every episode. Sounds to me as though the second half might be even better than the first (as impossible as that seems).

It's probably already obvious, I could rave about that show all day. The characterization of Kilowog made him possibly my favorite Lantern, I so love his voice actor on that show.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> God I loved that series, and I was so looking forward to razer as a Blue Lantern


YES! YES! YES! 

Uh-oh, here I go! Raving again, sorry. I warned everyone! When it comes to that series I lose any sense of sanity.

----------


## liwanag

> God I loved that series, and I was so looking forward to razer as a Blue Lantern



i know. i got sooo mad when they cancelled that show...

----------


## liwanag

> YES! YES! YES! 
> 
> Uh-oh, here I go! Raving again, sorry. I warned everyone! When it comes to that series I lose any sense of sanity.


its ok. its nice to know i'm not the only one who goes nuts...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> its ok. its nice to know i'm not the only one who goes nuts...


Now I'm seriously psyched about that second disc. As much as I love the JL/JLU, YJ, and Avengers series, the Green Lantern is easily my favorite. It's so good it makes me feel like I'm hanging out with those guys.

----------


## liwanag

> Now I'm seriously psyched about that second disc. As much as I love the JL/JLU, YJ, and Avengers series, the Green Lantern is easily my favorite. It's so good it makes me feel like I'm hanging out with those guys.


Sorry. Didn't want to spoil it for you. I just want to say that the second half was epic.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Sorry. Didn't want to spoil it for you. I just want to say that the second half was epic.


Nah, you probably know that only makes me more psyched to watch! Many thanks.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I've only now just gotten through the first disc of my GLAS blu ray (the one with the Red Lantern story line), and I love that series already so much (my favorite animated by far). I haven't seen the second disc yet, and now you tell me GUY is in there!!!! Please don't ruin it by telling me anymore lol! I'm taking the show slow, it's so good I'm savoring every episode. Sounds to me as though the second half might be even better than the first (as impossible as that seems).
> 
> It's probably already obvious, I could rave about that show all day. The characterization of Kilowog made him possibly my favorite Lantern, I so love his voice actor on that show.


I'd no idea you'd only seen the first half the way you talk about it.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Yeah, Guy's in it.

Also another big Lantern makes their appearance in the second half, but no spoilers there.

----------


## mrumsey

> Sorry. Didn't want to spoil it for you. I just want to say that the second half was epic.


That last episode is killer!

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Just rewatched "First Flight" animated movie. Decent flick. The beginning was very rushed and the opposite of the live action movie we needed more Earth time. I liked Sinestro's arc and the "traitor" still surprised me like it did the first time I watched. Sadly I felt Jordan didn't get enough depth, the rushed beginning was definitely the biggest hindrance here, the movie definitely was relying that the audience has previous knowledge of Jordan. More time with the rest of the GL cast would have been great too, I understand there is a limited run time but you can't really give it pass because of that. 

I said I lied Sinestro's arc but I do feel they shouldn't have gone down that route, needed to flesh out the world a bit more and definitely Jordan. All in all I'd give it a 6.5/10.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Just rewatched "First Flight" animated movie. Decent flick. The beginning was very rushed and the opposite of the live action movie we needed more Earth time. I liked Sinestro's arc and the "traitor" still surprised me like it did the first time I watched. Sadly I felt Jordan didn't get enough depth, the rushed beginning was definitely the biggest hindrance here, the movie definitely was relying that the audience has previous knowledge of Jordan. More time with the rest of the GL cast would have been great too, I understand there is a limited run time but you can't really give it pass because of that. 
> 
> I said I lied Sinestro's arc but I do feel they shouldn't have gone down that route, needed to flesh out the world a bit more and definitely Jordan. All in all I'd give it a 6.5/10.


I didn't like the first half anywhere near as much as the second, which I thought was terrific. I'm also a huge fan of Meloni's Hal, he should do more imo. For me the last half was _so_ good it's an easy 8.5 out of 10. I do, however, prefer the Emerald Knights overall.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> I didn't like the first half anywhere near as much as the second, which I thought was terrific. I'm also a huge fan of Meloni's Hal, he should do more imo. For me the last half was _so_ good it's an easy 8.5 out of 10. I do, however, prefer the Emerald Knights overall.


I wouldn't say it was that good, but there certainly were less problems in the second half. I feel like the idea to make it an origin story was a last minute one and explains why it felt like you needed prior knowledge of these characters.

Emerald Knights I have not seen yet.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I wouldn't say it was that good, but there certainly were less problems in the second half. I feel like the idea to make it an origin story was a last minute one and explains why it felt like you needed prior knowledge of these characters.
> 
> Emerald Knights I have not seen yet.


Maybe I'm just a big fan of Meloni's Hal. Emerald Knights is composed of stories told to a rookie...it's a LOT of fun, though I noticed GL fans generally like FF better. EK is a 9.5 out of ten for me.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

So according to Rich, the GL books will be relaunched with "New Green Lantern" starring Jessica and "Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps" starring... well, Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.

Thoughts on this? No word on whether we'll see a writer/artist change, though, but I would think after Venditti's run has basically been that whole "build a hero up so they can crash down and rise again" kinda thing you would think Hal returning to the GLC would serve as the finale of his run.

----------


## Johnny

I don't know what to make of this. Jessica is a cool character, but I'm not sure a book with her can sustain the initial momentum, unless they have someone like Johns write it. Which would makes sense considering she is his "baby". Kind of reminds me of that short Ghost Rider run from awhile ago where they had a character called Alejandra as the then-new GR, and they had Johnny Blaze pop up as her mentor during the story. Given that Hal is Jessica's mentor in Justice League, I would assume we might see him in the book too, but according to GL#20 Simon Baz is the one who trains "the first female human Green Lantern", so we'll see. As far as _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ is concerned, I'm flat out calling BS on that one. I don't see any reason to put the guy DC views as the face of the GL brand on a title perceived as secondary. Personally I would like to see something similar to what Marvel is doing with Spider-Man. They have both Peter Parker and Miles Morales in their own separate books. So I think it would make much more sense to have Jessica in this _new_ Green Lantern book, and Hal continue his story in his own renumbered book, while John, Guy and the others go back to GLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> according to GL#20 Simon Baz is the one who trains "the first female human Green Lantern", so we'll see.


The part about Baz interests me, I'd like to see more of him. Jessica only minimally interests me. But I'll buy it...I mean, it is Green Lantern. I would have preferred John getting another run in GL, but hey, whadda I know.

I'd be really disappointed in the "Hal and the guys" thing, and I call a hopeful BS on that one as well.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I don't know what to make of this. Jessica is a cool character, but I'm not sure a book with her can sustain the initial momentum, unless they have someone like Johns write it. Which would makes sense considering she is his "baby". Kind of reminds me of that short Ghost Rider run from awhile ago where they had a character called Alejandra as the then-new GR, and they had Johnny Blaze pop up as her mentor during the story. Given that Hal is Jessica's mentor in Justice League, I would assume we might see him in the book too, but according to GL#20 Simon Baz is the one who trains "the first female human Green Lantern", so we'll see. As far as _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ is concerned, I'm flat out calling BS on that one. I don't see any reason to put the guy DC views as the face of the GL brand on a title perceived as secondary. Personally I would like to see something similar to what Marvel is doing with Spider-Man. They have both Peter Parker and Miles Morales in their own separate books. So I think it would make much more sense to have Jessica in this _new_ Green Lantern book, and Hal continue his story in his own renumbered book, while John, Guy and the others go back to GLC.


I'm pretty sure that Simon training Jessica was a plot point that they never really followed through considering Hal came into JL seemingly for that role. Mind you, it could still be resolved given Jessica is still Power Ring- maybe by the time she gets a GL ring, then Simon helps her.

And given that GLC is going to be the name of the movie, could just be a clever bit of branding rather than dropping him to a secondary book.

But yeah not sure about any of this, and I'm not even sure if creative teams are settled yet given that stuff the other day about "multiple pitches on each book".

----------


## silly

where are you guys getting your news?

"new" green lantern? starring jessica? man, can she sustain a title let alone headline the main gl title?

"hhal jordan and the green lantern corps"? and here i was hoping that hal would be a main fixture in the jla title. looks like he's back in space again. i wonder what brian hitch's plans are.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i wonder what brian hitch's plans are.


Funny you mentioned that, I ordered the full run from last year to this yesterday, looking forward to finally checking it out.

----------


## silly

> Funny you mentioned that, I ordered the full run from last year to this yesterday, looking forward to finally checking it out.


yeah, i'm wondering if dc will leave his title and let him play in his own pocket jla universe. i seem to remember him saying that he had a lot of stories to tell for each individual leaguer.

imagine the justice league going to qward or oa even.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> imagine the justice league going to qward or oa even.


I think that's a very cool idea. 

On the other note, I'm looking forward to the Hitch JLA run, heard it was pretty good.

----------


## silly

> I think that's a very cool idea. 
> 
> On the other note, I'm looking forward to the Hitch JLA run, heard it was pretty good.


i really like it. it's 1/2 of my dwindling dc pull list. 

this "hal jordan and the green lantern corps" may not be the final title of the book, is it? just a rumor.

----------


## vartox

> So according to Rich, the GL books will be relaunched with "New Green Lantern" starring Jessica and "Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps" starring... well, Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.
> 
> Thoughts on this? No word on whether we'll see a writer/artist change, though, but I would think after Venditti's run has basically been that whole "build a hero up so they can crash down and rise again" kinda thing you would think Hal returning to the GLC would serve as the finale of his run.


I don't see much point in speculating until we get actual confirmation on any of this but I'd be okay if Hal moved to GLC instead of being in the main book. I'd prefer him starring in the main book but as long as he's somewhere I'm not too picky. 

Venditti's run has been mostly tearing down and very lacking in the "rising again" part and I don't really see that suddenly turning around in the next, what, 4-6 months? That would immediately put Hal back on good terms with the GLC. Not to mention Edge of Oblivion doesn't end until June so we're probably not getting the GLC back in the universe until then. If this is all true we are probably going to see some rushed storylines and awkward setup.

----------


## vartox

> i really like it. it's 1/2 of my dwindling dc pull list. 
> 
> this "hal jordan and the green lantern corps" may not be the final title of the book, is it? just a rumor.



Yeah it's just a rumor for now. This "news" is all coming from bleedingcool.

----------


## silly

> I don't see much point in speculating until we get actual confirmation on any of this but I'd be okay if Hal moved to GLC instead of being in the main book. I'd prefer him starring in the main book but as long as he's somewhere I'm not too picky. 
> 
> Venditti's run has been mostly tearing down and very lacking in the "rising again" part and I don't really see that suddenly turning around in the next, what, 4-6 months? That would immediately put Hal back on good terms with the GLC. Not to mention Edge of Oblivion doesn't end until June so we're probably not getting the GLC back in the universe until then. If this is all true we are probably going to see some rushed storylines and awkward setup.


rushed and awkward seems to be "in" thing for a lot of books for this past couple of years.

yup, got my fill for the tearing down part. really ready for the building up part.

bleedingcool huh? (clicks to open another tab)

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I don't see much point in speculating until we get actual confirmation on any of this but I'd be okay if Hal moved to GLC instead of being in the main book. I'd prefer him starring in the main book but as long as he's somewhere I'm not too picky. 
> 
> Venditti's run has been mostly tearing down and very lacking in the "rising again" part and I don't really see that suddenly turning around in the next, what, 4-6 months? That would immediately put Hal back on good terms with the GLC. Not to mention Edge of Oblivion doesn't end until June so we're probably not getting the GLC back in the universe until then. If this is all true we are probably going to see some rushed storylines and awkward setup.


Well, I mean we know Parallax is showing up so it's not like there doesn't exist the possibility of some reality warping even to smooth things over.

----------


## Superguy

If this is true then does that mean Jessica will be the green lantern in the justice league movie?

----------


## Johnny

> If this is true then does that mean Jessica will be the green lantern in the justice league movie?


Nah, this is just for the comics. And it's still speculation. There was a TV special recently about the DC movie universe and Hal Jordan and John Stewart were prominently featured on it. So based on that early information, I don't see why they should go with Jessica for the movies.

----------


## silly

> If this is true then does that mean Jessica will be the green lantern in the justice league movie?


i would rather it was hal jordan. when it comes to the gl franchise, my preference is dc or wb build on the idea of a dying alien (abin sur) giving hal jordan a magical ring deal. from that point, the gl corps can be built upon.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> If this is true then does that mean Jessica will be the green lantern in the justice league movie?


Well, Jessica's not actually a Green Lantern.

----------


## vartox

> Well, I mean we know Parallax is showing up so it's not like there doesn't exist the possibility of some reality warping even to smooth things over.


That's fair. I am really curious where this Parallax stuff is heading.




> If this is true then does that mean Jessica will be the green lantern in the justice league movie?


Naw. Hal and John seem extremely likely. I do wonder if they might tweak Jessica a little and use her in the movies to get a human female lead in there, though. GL is pretty dude heavy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I hope that rumor stays as a rumor.

----------


## Frontier

I think Hal overcoming Parallax after everything that's happened to him would be a good way to start off a rise back to him restoring his status as a GL and with the Corps after everything that's happened  :Smile: .

But I don't think we really need to have a book called _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps._. There's already enough issues with people feeling Hal is being pushed by DC at the expense of the Corps. or certain members of said Corps., and I don't see why we can't have just a Green Lantern Corps. book with a solo Green Lantern series focusing on Hal. It's not even that good a title to begin with  :Stick Out Tongue: .

It still feels really early to give Jessica a book unless it has some A-list creative team attached to it.

----------


## Starchild

New Green Lantern & Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps all sound cool.  But who is going to headline 'Green Lantern'?

----------


## Sirzechs

> New Green Lantern & Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps all sound cool.  But who is going to headline 'Green Lantern'?


I think New Green Lantern will be Green Lantern how long can it stay "New".

Bruh Jessica rolling up yo, I hope Simon is a co-star. Hal Jordan and the GLC, many keks DC,many keks.

----------


## Sirzechs

Vendetti suffers from the same disease as Moffat, only worse, with Moffat he gives you this amazing ideas that just end up with a very weak payoff (Impossible Girl,Mystery of River Song) with Vendetti now its average ideas with awful results (Light Reservoir , Saint Walker losing hope, Dying Entities)

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Vendetti suffers from the same disease as Moffat, only worse, with Moffat he gives you this amazing ideas that just end up with a very weak payoff (Impossible Girl,Mystery of River Song) with Vendetti now its average ideas with awful results (Light Reservoir , Saint Walker losing hope, Dying Entities)


If I'm completely honest I feel the thing Venditti has contributed most as a lasting thing to the mythos is calling the various groups of the Emotional Spectrum Lightsmiths, which sounds much cooler than Lanterns.

EDIT: I just had to correct his name spelling for like the millionth time on this forum. I can never remember whether it's spelt Venditti or Vendetti, I have to check every time. You'd think after seeing it on so many covers by now I'd have memorised it.

----------


## silly

> New Green Lantern & Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps all sound cool.  But who is going to headline 'Green Lantern'?


and will "new" green lantern supposed to be the main green lantern title? will simon baz and jessica headline it? or maybe kyle?

i wonder how the sales would look like with this two titles. can't wait for more news regarding this rumor.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> *and will "new" green lantern supposed to be the main green lantern title?* will simon baz and jessica headline it? or maybe kyle?
> 
> i wonder how the sales would look like with this two titles. can't wait for more news regarding this rumor.


I think so, yeah. 

I honestly think it would star Jessica with Hal appearing in a mentor role, but could be Baz if by Hal and the GLC they mean he'll be leading again and confined to space adventures.

----------


## silly

with all these rumors, i hope hal will still be a part of the justice league. 

it would be nice to see more of hal's earth supporting cast and villains.

----------


## Sirzechs

> If I'm completely honest I feel the thing Venditti has contributed most as a lasting thing to the mythos is calling the various groups of the Emotional Spectrum Lightsmiths, which sounds much cooler than Lanterns.
> 
> EDIT: I just had to correct his name spelling for like the millionth time on this forum. I can never remember whether it's spelt Venditti or Vendetti, I have to check every time. You'd think after seeing it on so many covers by now I'd have memorised it.


I can never remember, but yeah I agree with the Lightsmiths.

----------


## silly

here's a thought. the flash will crossover to supergirl next month for a single episode. didn't think it was possible since one was on cw, the other at cbs. but hey, that just increased my hope that hal jordan can appear in either the flash, or the arrow, or legends.all these coast city and test pilot, and bomber jackets would be just cruel if they didn't have hal appear with  his two best buds in the world.

----------


## blaster86

Cbs and WB both own CW 50/50 because of that both have great business relationship

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Welp, least Venditti didn't kill Hal's nephew. I didn't really think he'd die but I did consider the chance Parallax might show up and save him whilst raging about Hal not being able to look after him or something.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Thought #49 was okay. Not a lot seemed to happen seems they slowed it down for #50. Art was good. Like Hals look hope they keep it in Rebirth.

----------


## buffalorock

Yeah #49 wasn't terrible. I would have liked to see them actually face each other for some more payoff but it is what it is. Another dose of decent buildup with little payoff. I'm curious what they are going to do with Parallax, all of his panels have been roughly the same with little clues. Hopefully this is where the buildup is actually going. 

I like the artist more than Tan though, pretty good job on the issues so far.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Honestly the space stuff for this "renegade" arc was pretty good, but since he's come back to Earth I haven't enjoyed the book as much, having said that #50 does sound hella fun though.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Arrgh, I haven't received my issue from TFAW yet, so I kind of glossing over the last posts. Sounds to me like #49 is at least a small step up from the last two. That's good news for me, because I actually liked the last two.

----------


## buffalorock

> Arrgh, I haven't received my issue from TFAW yet, so I kind of glossing over the last posts. Sounds to me like #49 is at least a small step up from the last two. That's good news for me, because I actually liked the last two.


Haha sorry to spoil anything for ya. It isn't a bad issue and you will probably enjoy it. I did for the most part. I just don't feel like the Earth visit gave us much other than his interactions with his family (which I thought were excellent), and an updated Sonar (not a bad take at all, even if it was only an origin story). 

Not bad, not great, not super exciting. I like how Hal was able to think on his feet to save the day in the end. 

The next issue could be pretty fun.

----------


## Johnny

#49 was okay, I liked Sonar's reimagining in this arc. And I really hope #50 is Tan's last issue. Nothing against the man, but I just could not bring myself to like his art, no matter how much I tried. Coccolo isn't perfect either, but he is much better at drawing faces.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

There's a new collected edition coming out regarding the New Gods, but I'm not yet familiar with the storyline. Could anyone help me with input/opinions? I'd be really grateful. 

Here's the book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

----------


## LoneNecromancer

source




> Arrgh, I haven't received my issue from TFAW yet, so I kind of glossing over the last posts. Sounds to me like #49 is at least a small step up from the last two. That's good news for me, because I actually liked the last two.


Whoops, sorry, my bad.

----------


## silly

just want to check. tan will be handling the art chores for #50?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> just want to check. tan will be handling the art chores for #50?


Yeah, and then Sandoval for #51.

----------


## Godzilla2099

I just read #49.  

I can't make sense of this.  Why would Parallax would want to kill Hal?  Coast City is saved.  

I'd LOVE to see him go after the other Corps.  But Hal?  It makes no sense

----------


## vartox

GL #49 was okay. It was nice to see Hal kinda succeed at something for once and since I have come to expect the worst from Venditti's GL I was pleasantly surprised that Hal's nephew ended up fine. I like Coccolo's art (although there was some weird perspective going on in a few panels). I really hope Tan is off the book for good after #50.




> There's a new collected edition coming out regarding the New Gods, but I'm not yet familiar with the storyline. Could anyone help me with input/opinions? I'd be really grateful. 
> 
> Here's the book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...=ATVPDKIKX0DER


 Your link doesn't work. Are you referring to Green Lantern/New Gods: Godhead? Personally as a whole crossover I thought it was pretty meh, but the GL and Sinestro issues alone were alright (I would go so far as to say GL #36 is my favorite issue from Venditti's entire run so far). I did not care for the ending though. If you want to save a few bucks you could just get GL vol 6 instead, the paperback version comes out in a month or two. 






> I just read #49.  
> 
> I can't make sense of this.  Why would Parallax would want to kill Hal?  Coast City is saved.  
> 
> I'd LOVE to see him go after the other Corps.  But Hal?  It makes no sense


I'm confused on that too. My best guess is that Parallax somehow does not know that our present Hal has already been through and gotten over being Parallax, and that Coast City has already been blown up and been rebuilt?

----------


## Johnny

That's what I've been thinking too, Parallax must simply not be aware of what Hal has gone through. During the Convergence Parallax one shots, they said in interviews this Hal Jordan is still unaware of the true nature of Parallax, so given what we've seen in his portions of the book(seeing Oa destroyed, killing Sinestro's minions running around) he probably thinks New 52 Hal is still in his Emerald Twilight state, so he goes to Earth to "fix" that problem.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That's what I've been thinking too, Parallax must simply not be aware of what Hal has gone through. During the Convergence Parallax one shots, they said in interviews this Hal Jordan is still unaware of the true nature of Parallax, so given what we've seen in his portions of the book(seeing Oa destroyed, killing Sinestro's minions running around) he probably thinks New 52 Hal is still in his Emerald Twilight state, so he goes to Earth to "fix" that problem.


Yeah, I think that's pretty clearly the case. Not sure what that means for their meet-up, but given it is extra-sized I am expecting something special. At the very least it should be a proper good fight scene, but then again it is drawn by Tan, so...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Also, I was re-reading a bit of Moore's Swamp Thing earlier and just realised GL and Supes' cameo here is probably what made me think Hal calls Supes Kal over Clark or Superman even though I've never seen that in any recent JL issues or anything.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Great Classic stuff!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Yeah, it's a surprisingly kinda touching moment when Hal just takes his shoulder and Supes puts his cape around him.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, it's a surprisingly kinda touching moment when Hal just takes his shoulder and Supes puts his cape around him.


It's been amazingly fun for me to hunt down the old GL (I'm currently working on my 80s/John collection). I started out on this return (after decades) to comics because of Man Of Steel and Superman Unchained, but now I'm an official Green Lantern Corps fanatic, my favorite superheroes  :Big Grin:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Speaking of 80s, have you seen the Marv Wolfman run on Green Lantern at all? It's quite short, don't think it's ever been collected, but it's very good. Had it gone on longer (and had better art, he was stuck with Joe Staton whilst Len Wein managed to get Dave Gibbons), it might've even been something that people would remember the way they do his NTT run.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Speaking of 80s, have you seen the Marv Wolfman run on GLC at all? It's quite short, don't think it's ever been collected, but it's very good. Had it gone on longer (and had better art, he was stuck with Joe Staton whilst Len Wein managed to get Dave Gibbons), I reckon it might've even been something that people would remember the way they do his NTT run.


I am a huge fan of Wolfman from the 70s Tomb of Dracula, I even offered to write a Rock Opera centered around the Domini/Janus story (unfortunately, he told me DC owns all the rights). So naturally I'm very interested in checking those out. You know who I would have LOVED to write Green Lantern? Jim Starlin, I adore his Captain Marvel and Warlock (the latter saga is right up there with Sinestro Corps War, Flash Terminal Velocity, Daredevil Born Again, and Blackest Night as my favorite comics runs ever).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Also, I was re-reading a bit of Moore's Swamp Thing earlier and just realised GL and Supes' cameo here is probably what made me think Hal calls Supes Kal over Clark or Superman even though I've never seen that in any recent JL issues or anything.


As a kid, I always saw GL & Kal as the two most powerful members (probably from watching Super Friends).

It would be interesting to see if Oa has substantial information on Krypton. IIRC, the doomed planet was part of Tomar Re's sector.

It would be an adventure to see Kal travel to Oa to review their archives on Krypton.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I am a huge fan of Wolfman from the 70s Tomb of Dracula, I even offered to write a Rock Opera centered around the Domini/Janus story (unfortunately, he told me DC owns all the rights). So naturally I'm very interested in checking those out. You know who I would have LOVED to write Green Lantern? Jim Starlin, I adore his Captain Marvel and Warlock (the latter saga is right up there with Sinestro Corps War, Flash Terminal Velocity, Daredevil Born Again, and Blackest Night as my favorite comics runs ever).


I think the only thing Starlin ever wrote which has Green Lantern in the title was in that Villain's Month issue for Mongul, but Green Lantern only appears on the cover there.

But yeah, I think you'll dig Wolfman. One of these days I'm sure DC will collect it...hopefully.

I make it sound like I'm not too big on Len Wein, which is unfair, since he put out a couple interesting things, just that a lot of them tailed out. You can get a taste of his work by picking up I think Green Lantern: Sector 2314 Volume 1, the later volumes start collecting Englehart stuff which I suspect you might already have if you've been picking up the 80s stuff where John came back. Wein also created Nekron with Barr, which I think is collected in Tales of the Green Lantern Corps Volume 1. 





Have you had a chance to read the Alan Moore GL short stories? There's three of them, Mogo Doesn’t Socialise, Tygers and In Blackest Night. All I think are about 8 pages long but the first two in particular are gold.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> As a kid, I always saw GL & Kal as the two most powerful members (probably from watching Super Friends).
> 
> It would be interesting to see if Oa has substantial information on Krypton. IIRC, the doomed planet was part of Tomar Re's sector.
> 
> It would be an adventure to see Kal travel to Oa to review their archives on Krypton.


There was actually a classic story where Hal was able to use Tomar-Re's work and save a planet that was about to go the same way as Krypton died.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> As a kid, I always saw GL & Kal as the two most powerful members (probably from watching Super Friends).


Flashback! Super Friends (and the fun 60s Batman tv series) was one of my first introductions to superheroes and comics. I watched all the 60s reruns of Green Lantern, Captain America, Spiderman, The Hulk. These days I watch the latter programs and get a little embarrassed, but as a kid they were so cool.





> I make it sound like I'm not too big on Len Wein, which is unfair, since he put out a couple interesting things, just that a lot of them tailed out. You can get a taste of his work by picking up I think Green Lantern: Sector 2314 Volume 1, the later volumes start collecting Englehart stuff which I suspect you might already have if you've been picking up the 80s stuff where John came back. Wein also created Nekron with Barr, which I think is collected in Tales of the Green Lantern Corps Volume 1. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to read the Alan Moore GL short stories? There's three of them, Mogo Doesn’t Socialise, Tygers and In Blackest Night. All I think are about 8 pages long but the first two in particular are gold.


I was curious in regard to the Sector volumes, I'll have to pick them up. I have the great majority of the TGLC in issues, HAD to simply because I love them. I adore the Mogo bit from the blu ray Emerald Knights, but I've heard Moore recommended by so many fans I'm making it a priority to check out, thanks. 

Currently I'm also going a bit backwards in regard to catching up with Kyle's run, picking up GL #s 145-175 as a lot of ebay. I realize a) might not be anywhere near the best place to start and b) I'm ridiculously out of context, but it was a really good deal NM, and I simply love catching up on GL and C regardless. It's all huge fun for me, the hunt.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Starlin also plotted and drew DC Comics Presents 26, featuring Hal and Supes. 'Twas a fun one. 

That Stellarium origin was actually first written by Elliot S! Maggin, and implies a kind of fate about the destruction of the planet. It was most recently used in Tom King's Omega Men 8, which was a fun reference.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Starlin also plotted and drew DC Comics Presents 26, featuring Hal and Supes. 'Twas a fun one. 
> 
> That Stellarium origin was actually first written by Elliot S! Maggin, and implies a kind of fate about the destruction of the planet. It was most recently used in Tom King's Omega Men 8, which was a fun reference.


Oh I HAVE to dig that up! Curiously, I didn't like when Starlin took on more "down to earth" series like Batman. But then, I'm not a huge fan of that character to begin with.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Starlin also plotted and drew DC Comics Presents 26, featuring Hal and Supes. 'Twas a fun one. 
> 
> That Stellarium origin was actually first written by Elliot S! Maggin, and implies a kind of fate about the destruction of the planet. It was most recently used in Tom King's Omega Men 8, which was a fun reference.


Didn't know this one, until I recognised the cover from seeing it posted on the forum before.



Man I love classic comic covers. I'll have to look it up. Only story of any note I knew that involved Hal and Supes teaming up was of course Gaiman's.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Didn't know this one, until I recognised the cover from seeing it posted on the forum before.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love classic comic covers. I'll have to look it up. Only story of any note I knew that involved Hal and Supes teaming up was of course Gaiman's.


Gaiman! He did the Sandman stuff (my girl is working with one of the artists from that series for her graphic novel). I didn't know about either of these...geez, glad I come on here lol.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Gaiman! He did the Sandman stuff (my girl is working with one of the artists from that series for her graphic novel). I didn't know about either of these...geez, glad I come on here lol.


Legend of the Green Flame is great, starts off as a simple Hal & Kal broing it up story before taking them on a pretty heavy adventure.



IIRC Gaiman said once he had a Hal story in mind he wanted to tell back then but that never amounted to anything. Deniz might know more about that, though.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

That's amazing!!!

I just got done reading Brave and the Bold Lantern/Flash and it was one hella fun time, I was smiling so much during the read my face hurts. I love that series.

----------


## buffalorock

> Man I love classic comic covers. I'll have to look it up. Only story of any note I knew that involved Hal and Supes teaming up was of course Gaiman's.


The Legend of the Green Flame is an excellent story, and the cover there was done by Frank Miller. In the intro, Gaiman talks about how this story came about and it's a pretty neat story. He wrote the script way back and lost it, then it somehow turned up years later and they published it finally. He was inspired by the old Action Comics Weekly stories if I remember correctly. 

Now I have to go reread this  :Big Grin:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The Legend of the Green Flame is an excellent story, and the cover there was done by Frank Miller. In the intro, Gaiman talks about how this story came about and it's a pretty neat story. He wrote the script way back and lost it, then it somehow turned up years later and they published it finally. He was inspired by the old Action Comics Weekly stories if I remember correctly. 
> 
> Now I have to go reread this


I can't quite remember how the story went. Byrne vetoed it from being published mainly because Gaiman was insistent that Hal and Supes knew each other by name, and this was coming out around COIE and the idea was the superheroes didn't all know each others identities anymore and Byrne was annoyed it'd clash with what he was doing, but they changed their mind/or that was resolved very soon after, but by then Gaiman had lost the script.

----------


## Deniz Camp

Legend of Green Flame was utterly fantastic, and one of those 'fixed points' of Hal Jordan for me, along with New Frontier and Marv Wolfman's short run on the character, that define his character. 

Lone, it was originally meant to be the cap-off issue for the Action Comics Weekly run, which had been running short features every week; one of them was Deadman, another was Phantom Stranger, another was Hal-GL, another was Superman. I think Wild Dog was in there. 

This was meant to end that run, which is why you see Deadman and Phantom Stranger appear -- it's a capstone. Byrne didn't 'veto' anything, but rather than Crisis changed so much about what these characters knew about each other that this story would have had to have been reworked considerably -- which is something that gaiman didn't want to do. He wasn't quite 'Neil Gaiman' then, so they just put in a shelf, and lost it, until years later when it was dug out and published as this one shot because he had become NEIL GAIMAN. Mark Waid was the editor on that one. 

Which brings me to my other point, the issue they did end up publishing was a team up between Hal and Supes, written by Elliot S! Maggin (also featuring Robin, Deadman, etc). It's far inferior, and really portrays a shitty Hal. It's a much less deft characterization than Gaiman's 'searching for himself' Hal, though it is admittedly the continuation of the really terrible Action Comics Weekly feature (This was the series, written by PAD, that proposed that the ring had lobotomized Hal Jordan so that he felt no fear due to an illogical dying command from Abin sur; and when he had this undone, also by the ring, test-pilot Hal Jordan was deathly afraid of flying...this was also the run that firmly established the weirdness of Hal Jordan dating the 12 year old Arisia, and had him go on Oprah to get lambasted about it, also by PAD). In fairness, Chris Priest (then James Owsley) had his notable Malvolio story in this run, too, but overall it was terrible (also where Star Sapphire viciously murdered Katma Tui). 

Doubly offensive was that the Englehart/Staton GLC run, which wasn't perfect but was the best the franchise had done in years in terms of sales and was creatively fresh, was scuttled for the Action Comics Weekly experiment. They wanted that team to continue in the new, short format, but Englehart had better options and left (he did some seminal work at Marvel, including a fun Silver Surfer run, subsequently). 

If you want more examples of meetings between Supes and Hal, let me know -- Iv'e got a bunch around here somewhere, in a pile.

----------


## mrumsey

> I am a huge fan of Wolfman from the 70s Tomb of Dracula, I even offered to write a Rock Opera centered around the Domini/Janus story (unfortunately, he told me DC owns all the rights). So naturally I'm very interested in checking those out. You know who I would have LOVED to write Green Lantern? Jim Starlin, I adore his Captain Marvel and Warlock (the latter saga is right up there with Sinestro Corps War, Flash Terminal Velocity, Daredevil Born Again, and Blackest Night as my favorite comics runs ever).


Wolfman and Staton were one of my favorite creative teams it was during Wolfman's tenure that the Omega Men were created.  I did a short write-up here of one of my favorite Wolfman-Staton stories - I was fortunate last year to get to meet them both and had them sign my copy of one of those issues.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Wolfman and Staton were one of my favorite creative teams it was during Wolfman's tenure that the Omega Men were created.  I did a short write-up here of one of my favorite Wolfman-Staton stories - I was fortunate last year to get to meet them both and had them sign my copy of one of those issues.


Amazing! Your site is awesome!

----------


## Deniz Camp

I think anyone who has read that run agrees that the Snowblind issue was the stand out, yeah. Great one. CRISIS and SUPERMAN derailed that run, which is a shame, as his Superman stuff was hardly notable, and I think his GL had the potential to be. 

The Barr/Wein Tales mini series might have been the best GL stuff from that era, though.

----------


## vartox

Legend of the Green Flame is awesome. I love all the art and Hal confronting the flame is a great scene. 

I also really enjoyed Marv Wolfman's GL run, shame that couldn't have lasted a little longer. 

While we're on the subject of god GL stories, Willworld is really great too. 

And here's a cover for Hal teaming up with Harley Quinn next week. She knows what's good...

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Anyone know what comes after Blackest Night for Johns run? Is it straight to the N52 books?

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Legend of the Green Flame is awesome. I love all the art and Hal confronting the flame is a great scene. 
> 
> I also really enjoyed Marv Wolfman's GL run, shame that couldn't have lasted a little longer. 
> 
> While we're on the subject of god GL stories, Willworld is really great too. 
> 
> And here's a cover for Hal teaming up with Harley Quinn next week. She knows what's good...


Haha yeah that is a a great cover made me laugh. Can't wait to read it next week!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Anyone know what comes after Blackest Night for Johns run? Is it straight to the N52 books?


Nah, there's some of Brightest Day and War of the Green Lanterns, unless I missed something else.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> (This was the series, written by PAD, that proposed that the ring had lobotomized Hal Jordan so that he felt no fear due to an illogical dying command from Abin sur;


Yeah, that whole "man without fear is literal" was always just ridiculous. It even pops up in Morrison's JLA and I think in one of the sort of character pages in the end of Ross's Justice? (something like Bruce's notes on the JL and how he gets creeped out by Hal because a man without literal fear would therefore not be afraid of people dying/cities being destroyed in their line of work if they fail, but then again Ross might've even just been taking the piss out of that idea by having Bruce taken in by it, without realising if it was true he probably wouldn't be a superhero)

Ironically it would actually be interesting if it was for say some sort of alien character who obtained a ring after venturing into sector space when a GL died, because its race was biologically programmed not to feel fear.




> If you want more examples of meetings between Supes and Hal, let me know -- Iv'e got a bunch around here somewhere, in a pile.


If there's any more highlights, please do.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Nah, there's some of Brightest Day and War of the Green Lanterns, unless I missed something else.


Ahh okay thanks, for Brightest Day is it okay to just pick up the GL solo book or does it require the entire thing?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Ahh okay thanks, for Brightest Day is it okay to just pick up the GL solo book or does it require the entire thing?


I think just the solo is fine. Brightest Day itself is mostly about the characters resurrected in Blackest Night.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Here's one Hal story I haven't read, actually, that I'd love to hear someone's thoughts on. DeMatteis' Willworld? 



From what I've seen of this, the art and visuals by the late Seth Fisher look absolutely spectacular, but never been that settled on DeMatteis' grasp on Hal.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Here's one Hal story I haven't read, actually, that I'd love to hear someone's thoughts on. DeMatteis' Willworld? 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen of this, the art and visuals by the late Seth Fisher look absolutely spectacular, but never been that settled on DeMatteis' grasp on Hal.


Whoa, I second the curiosity. This looks really great.

----------


## vartox

> Here's one Hal story I haven't read, actually, that I'd love to hear someone's thoughts on. DeMatteis' Willworld? 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen of this, the art and visuals by the late Seth Fisher look absolutely spectacular, but never been that settled on DeMatteis' grasp on Hal.


The art is fantastic. I do like DeMatteis's Hal generally although his Hal in Willworld is somewhat dissimilar to his Spectre Hal. Willworld is a really trippy look into Hal's head.

----------


## buffalorock

> Here's one Hal story I haven't read, actually, that I'd love to hear someone's thoughts on. DeMatteis' Willworld? 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen of this, the art and visuals by the late Seth Fisher look absolutely spectacular, but never been that settled on DeMatteis' grasp on Hal.


It's a pretty neat and kind of trippy story as vartox pointed out. There are some funny moments as well (I have the sudden urge to. . . pirouette!) It is a good character look into Hal. Damn, now I have to go back and dust this off as well. Nice finds everybody.

----------


## silly

how about ganthet's tale? anybody here read it? how was it? always been curious about it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> There was actually a classic story where Hal was able to use Tomar-Re's work and save a planet that was about to go the same way as Krypton died.


Ah, Hal using his brains, and being creative!

Someone should send this to Geoff Johns!

That is classic sci-fi, indeed.

Thanks for posting this.

----------


## silly



----------


## mrumsey

> Amazing! Your site is awesome!


Thank you!  I put a lot of myself into it so I greatly appreciate the feedback.

----------


## liwanag

> Thank you!  I put a lot of myself into it so I greatly appreciate the feedback.


same here. really appreciate your effort. thanks for keeping us updated.

so any news when justice league action will be out?

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thank you!  I put a lot of myself into it so I greatly appreciate the feedback.


Just looked at your site, huh, didn't know Atrocitus and Zox would be on Justice League Action. Guess that might explain why they wanted Keaton back too.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Not really a fan of the Harley books but I might actually check this one out. Because not only does it have Hal in it, it has Geoff Johns too.

----------


## mrumsey

> same here. really appreciate your effort. thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> so any news when justice league action will be out?


I heard a couple of months ago that November is the currently planned premiere date.

----------


## Frontier

> Not really a fan of the Harley books but I might actually check this one out. Because not only does it have Hal in it, it has Geoff Johns too.


Of course Geoff Johns would go to any financial lengths to get an actual Green Lantern Power Ring. And in all likelihood, will do nothing with it but keep it in mint condition as a collectors item. Lucky Green Lantern shirt, of course  :Stick Out Tongue: .

But is Johns even married? I thought he wasn't...

Nice to see Hal actually doing some test-piloting, and engaging in "international relations" that would make James Bond proud.

----------


## j9ac9k

Yowza - that is a sexy-looking couple in tight outfits!  :Wink:  .... After seeing Tan's rendition for so long, I forgot Hal's supposed to be a good-looking man.  :Wink: 

And regarding old GL issues, I loved that run where Hal was out adventuring in space - the stories were fun and we got to see interesting new characters an see Hal battle through and think his way out of all kinds of situations.  GL space adventures have seemed kinda one-note the past ten years, for the most part. (not counting the animated series  :Wink: )

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Of course Geoff Johns would go to any financial lengths to get an actual Green Lantern Power Ring. And in all likelihood, will do nothing with it but keep it in mint condition as a collectors item. Lucky Green Lantern shirt, of course .
> *
> But is Johns even married? I thought he wasn't...*
> 
> Nice to see Hal actually doing some test-piloting, and engaging in "international relations" that would make James Bond proud.



I didn't think he was either, could've been just for the joke. Then again, Conner wrote it and she would probably know.

----------


## Johnny

> Not really a fan of the Harley books but I might actually check this one out. Because not only does it have Hal in it, it has Geoff Johns too.


The "Geoff Johns" scene is hilarious. And that's some good looking art. In fact this scene reminds us that Hal is an actual playboy with style, not the dim-witted clown he is portrayed to be in the new animated movies. That scene still makes my head hurt:

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I agree, this looks like a lot of fun, and the art is _well_ above average imo.

I've avoided this series because at base I'm not the biggest fan of Batman. I'll make an exception here.

----------


## vartox

> Not really a fan of the Harley books but I might actually check this one out. Because not only does it have Hal in it, it has Geoff Johns too.


Nice. I'm not really into the Harley stuff either but this one page is hitting a lot of notes I like. Hal actually being pretty and charming and a test pilot and doing something fun? I miss those things more than I realized. Plus I like the cover a lot. I think I will get this issue. 




> Of course Geoff Johns would go to any financial lengths to get an actual Green Lantern Power Ring. And in all likelihood, will do nothing with it but keep it in mint condition as a collectors item. Lucky Green Lantern shirt, of course .
> 
> But is Johns even married? I thought he wasn't...


 I had a nice chuckle at that page. I do think Geoff is married, or at least last I heard he was.

----------


## liwanag

> I heard a couple of months ago that November is the currently planned premiere date.


Whoa, november....and I was hoping it will be sometime in the middle of this year. 

By the way, there seems to be a lot of talk about young justice getting season 3. Any chance that GLTAS can get season 2?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Whoa, november....and I was hoping it will be sometime in the middle of this year. 
> 
> By the way, there seems to be a lot of talk about young justice getting season 3. Any chance that GLTAS can get season 2?


Do you mean season 3? Sigh...a dream come true, in every way.

----------


## Johnny

> By the way, there seems to be a lot of talk about young justice getting season 3. Any chance that GLTAS can get season 2?


Beyond highly unlikely. The demand for GL doesn't seem to be nearly as big as it is for YJ. Which is a shame because GL's quality was on the same level as YJ's.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Beyond highly unlikely. The demand for GL doesn't seem to be nearly as big as it is for YJ. Which is a shame because GL's quality was on the same level as YJ's.


The GLAS is my favorite animated show, ever. It would be a Grail and a half for a season 3 to happen, but even as much a fanatic as I know that is, indeed, beyond.

----------


## Starchild

Green Lantern #49 was great. Robert Venditti is doing a great job with building tension between Hal and Sonar, mind you they haven't even cross paths yet. Sonar barely says anything, but his mannerisms say it all. And just to mention, this is the 3rd time that Star City has been mentioned in a recent comic book. So with that being said, should Hal and Oliver become friends again? I don't know why they scrapped it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Green Lantern #49 was great. Robert Venditti is doing a great job with building tension between Hal and Sonar, mind you they haven't even cross paths yet. Sonar barely says anything, but his mannerisms say it all. And just to mention, this is the 3rd time that Star City has been mentioned in a recent comic book. So with that being said, should Hal and Oliver become friends again? I don't know why they scrapped it.


They've only met a couple times since the reboot, IIRC. I don't even know if Ollie's met BC yet.

I do kinda miss the three of them, think the last time I saw it in comics was Injustice Year 2.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I recently read the Brave and the Bold issue with Hal, Barry (Flash), and Green Arrow and highly recommend it (hell the whole series while I'm at it). You'll at_ least_ get a smile or three out of the way Barry and Arrow bicker like an old married couple. The cover says it all, GOTTA love Hal:

Flash_Green_Lantern_Brave_and_the_Bold_4.jpg

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I recently read the Brave and the Bold issue with Hal, Barry (Flash), and Green Arrow and highly recommend it (hell the whole series while I'm at it). You'll at_ least_ get a smile or three out of the way Barry and Arrow bicker like an old married couple. The cover says it all, GOTTA love Hal:
> 
> Flash_Green_Lantern_Brave_and_the_Bold_4.jpg


I have the tpb. I love that cover.

----------


## silly

> I recently read the Brave and the Bold issue with Hal, Barry (Flash), and Green Arrow and highly recommend it (hell the whole series while I'm at it). You'll at_ least_ get a smile or three out of the way Barry and Arrow bicker like an old married couple. The cover says it all, GOTTA love Hal:
> 
> Flash_Green_Lantern_Brave_and_the_Bold_4.jpg


wishful thinking on my part, but it would be cool if dc animated made a movie based on this mini series.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

That would be a LOT of fun.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

the justice league needs people that can literally move the planet.

----------


## j9ac9k

Supes/GL as the two Heavy-Hitters of the JLA always holds a special place in my heart as that's how I saw them from "Superfriends" and what got me interested in Hal in the first place - that this guy could stand toe-to-toe with Superman, yet somehow wasn't as famous.

----------


## silly

> Supes/GL as the two Heavy-Hitters of the JLA always holds a special place in my heart as that's how I saw them from "Superfriends" and what got me interested in Hal in the first place - that this guy could stand toe-to-toe with Superman, yet somehow wasn't as famous.


i think it was in jl: doom. gl and supes went to space to try to stop missiles that would ignite the sun. supes wasn't able to destroy all the missiles. gl created a shield to keep the earth from being fried, long enough for the rest of the league to work their magic.

it's fun thinking that the league has these two heavy hitters to back them up when its crunch time.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i think it was in jl: doom. gl and supes went to space to try to stop missiles that would ignite the sun. supes wasn't able to destroy all the missiles. gl created a shield to keep the earth from being fried, long enough for the rest of the league to work their magic.
> 
> it's fun thinking that the league has these two heavy hitters to back them up when its crunch time.


And then there's J'onn...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> i think it was in jl: doom. gl and supes went to space to try to stop missiles that would ignite the sun. supes wasn't able to destroy all the missiles. gl created a shield to keep the earth from being fried, long enough for the rest of the league to work their magic.
> 
> it's fun thinking that the league has these two heavy hitters to back them up when its crunch time.


Yeah, I remember that. I didn't like how that movie ended up, mainly by stripping out that it was Batman's fault and instead making everyone seem dumb (but Timm was involved in the production so what do you expect), but Hal had a good showing in that. Nathan Fillion voicework too.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, I remember that. I didn't like how that movie ended up, mainly by stripping out that it was Batman's fault and instead making everyone seem dumb (but Timm was involved in the production so what do you expect), but Hal had a good showing in that. Nathan Fillion voicework too.


Whoa, thanks for the awesome images! The first time I saw Doom I didn't like it much, especially compared to Flashpoint Paradox and War (the latter two I practically worship). Upon watching it again last week I changed my mind, great Hal and Martian Manhunter action, cool story. I guess the Batman thing didn't bother me much, probably because I generally don't care too much about Batman anyway.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

War is my favourite representation of Hal in a JL movie. He stole every scene he was in and his banter with Batman was great. I especially love the scene when Flash appears and Hal does that weird hand shake and then calls Batman a tool LOL.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> War is my favourite representation of Hal in a JL movie. He stole every scene he was in and his banter with Batman was great. I especially love the scene when Flash appears and Hal does that weird hand shake and then calls Batman a tool LOL.


I completely agree. In fact, for me War was completely perfect whenever GL was featured and whenever it involved the interaction between the Justice League members. The scenes where the fighting went on with Darkseid were at times very distracting to me, I couldn't wait to get back to the heroes. Loved Cyborg and Shazam as well (how about where Shazam tried to get a group hand slap and was left hanging...priceless!).

----------


## Johnny

War was ok. I'm not a huge fan of Hal being that over the top, but I get it was based on the New 52 Justice League origin and Hal was like 25 years old there. I'm still a fan of the more mature Hal Jordan, like in Doom or Flashpoint Paradox. He was still cocky there, but not to that extent. The "Beware my power, asshole" scene was epic.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> War was ok. I'm not a huge fan of Hal being that over the top, but I get it was based on the New 52 Justice League origin and Hal was like 25 years old there. I'm still a fan of the more mature Hal Jordan, like in Doom or Flashpoint Paradox. He was still cocky there, but not to that extent. The "Beware my power, asshole" scene was epic.


I thought Hal was great in all those movies. Flashpoint overall seemed to me a dark movie, all that killing. I know it bothered many fans, but it also served to make it stand out. I've watched those movies plenty of times, also Crisis. Throne of Atlantis...I had to watch it a couple of times but I really like Aquaman so I ended up clicking with it as well.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Green Lantern #49 was great. Robert Venditti is doing a great job with building tension between Hal and Sonar, mind you they haven't even cross paths yet. Sonar barely says anything, but his mannerisms say it all. And just to mention, this is the 3rd time that Star City has been mentioned in a recent comic book. So with that being said, should Hal and Oliver become friends again? I don't know why they scrapped it.


I'd like it to happen but nu52 Ollie is different, while Hal remains somewhat similar to his pre52 counterpart. Its possible, I just don't want it to come off forced like what Kreisberg tried after Lemire left GA and Hal showed up, he made it seems like they were buds even thou the only other time Hal met Oliver was when he was trying to get on the Justice League.

----------


## Sirzechs

> i think it was in jl: doom. gl and supes went to space to try to stop missiles that would ignite the sun. supes wasn't able to destroy all the missiles. gl created a shield to keep the earth from being fried, long enough for the rest of the league to work their magic.
> 
> it's fun thinking that the league has these two heavy hitters to back them up when its crunch time.


If only they stop making GLs look weak ass now with constructs breaking like glass when they want to show off how strong someone is, I still get pissed off about that Wonder Woman scene.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> the only other time Hal met Oliver was when he was trying to get on the Justice League.


Hey I remember that! I'm trying to remember which run I read that from, just read it a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> If only they stop making GLs look weak ass now with constructs breaking like glass when they want to show off how strong someone is, I still get pissed off about that Wonder Woman scene.


That's what I love about GLAS: they made the effort. I've just started the second season and there have already been some imaginative ideas in that department (plus I had no idea both Guy AND Ch'p were in this season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Please, no spoilers! I'm taking my time through the series, savoring what is by far my favorite animated anything.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Hey I remember that! I'm trying to remember which run I read that from, just read it a couple of weeks ago.


Its probably collected in Villains Journey.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Its probably collected in Villains Journey.


That's the one, love that trade. I always wondered whether that would make a good movie as well, but there are better stories I think...Trial by Fire springs to mind, out of many.

----------


## vartox

> If only they stop making GLs look weak ass now with constructs breaking like glass when they want to show off how strong someone is, I still get pissed off about that Wonder Woman scene.


Yeah I hope I never have to see another scene where a GL construct shatters like glass to show off how strong somebody is. It feels like power creep has made so many characters incredibly strong but GLs just get nerfed more and more to the point where it seems absurd to call the rings the most powerful weapon in the universe anymore. 

I hated that Wonder Woman scene and Villains Journey in general, really glad they didn't bother adapting it.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yeah I hope I never have to see another scene where a GL construct shatters like glass to show off how strong somebody is. It feels like power creep has made so many characters incredibly strong but GLs just get nerfed more and more to the point where it seems absurd to call the rings the most powerful weapon in the universe anymore. 
> 
> I hated that Wonder Woman scene and Villains Journey in general, really glad they didn't bother adapting it.


Exactly, GL rings are the most powerful weapon in the universe the Guardians accounted for everything (I'll exempt Kryptonians until my next point) which is the reason for the original GL weakness, but you're making amazons and other super strong beings smash constructs like it's nothing ? BS

The worst offender of this was Injustice, the fact that Superman pushed Mogo into the sun was the biggest BS I had even seen, I don't care what he was powered up with, there's a reason Sinestro had brought Ranx to fight Mogo from above as a distraction while the children of the white lobo dug to his core. Mogo should have been able to toss Superman aside like a rag doll before he even touch his atmosphere.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

The Wonder Woman scene I really hated was from War, the low point of the movie where Darkseid is on top of her and hitting her in the face. It could be because I hate seeing any woman in that position getting hit (or getting hit, period, unless they're despicable supervillains). It wasn't a dealbreaker for me and that movie (not by a long shot) but it sticks out in my mind.

I liked Villain's Journey, in fact I'm pretty big on John's JL in general. That said, the Morrison and Meltzer were also pretty great, arguably better imo (as far as runs go).

----------


## mrumsey

> Whoa, november....and I was hoping it will be sometime in the middle of this year. 
> 
> By the way, there seems to be a lot of talk about young justice getting season 3. Any chance that GLTAS can get season 2?


I doubt it will happen, in part due to demand and the other purely financial.  The CGI shows are significantly more expensive to produce than traditional animation.  Frankly, I think WB is missing the boat by not doing Young Justice and GLTAS animated movies along with their slate of DC DTV's.  In the case of GLTAS they'd need to move away from the CG but I think it would be a hit with fans either way as long as the scripts were good.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I doubt it will happen, in part due to demand and the other purely financial.  The CGI shows are significantly more expensive to produce than traditional animation.  Frankly, I think WB is missing the boat by not doing Young Justice and GLTAS animated movies along with their slate of DC DTV's.  In the case of GLTAS they'd need to move away from the CG but I think it would be a hit with fans either way as long as the scripts were good.


I really loved the GLAS animation, as it really made the show stand out...pleasingly different. But I'd be happy with anything new GL...preferably GLC.

----------


## vartox

> The Wonder Woman scene I really hated was from War, the low point of the movie where Darkseid is on top of her and hitting her in the face. It could be because I hate seeing any woman in that position getting hit (or getting hit, period, unless they're despicable supervillains). It wasn't a dealbreaker for me and that movie (not by a long shot) but it sticks out in my mind.
> 
> I liked Villain's Journey, in fact I'm pretty big on John's JL in general. That said, the Morrison and Meltzer were also pretty great, arguably better imo (as far as runs go).


I didn't like the Villains Journey scene because it was EXTREMELY out of character for Diana and it made Hal look like a chump. I also didn't like that nobody seemed too bothered by Diana trying to stab one of her teammates, or Hal blaming himself for the whole fight and quitting the JL and nobody stopping him. 

I like Johns JL in general but I greatly disliked Villains Journey for multiple reasons.

----------


## j9ac9k

> The Wonder Woman scene I really hated was from War, the low point of the movie where Darkseid is on top of her and hitting her in the face. It could be because I hate seeing any woman in that position getting hit (or getting hit, period, unless they're despicable supervillains). It wasn't a dealbreaker for me and that movie (not by a long shot) but it sticks out in my mind.


I know what you mean, but Wonder Woman is a warrior, and to depict her as anything less would demean her.  The scene wasn't about women being inferior, it  showed that she deserves the respect of having Darkseid beat on her in a fight! It would seem worse to me if the other guys mixed it up with him while WW was relegated to fighting the furies because nobody felt comfortable seeing her being hit by a man, y'know?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I know what you mean, but Wonder Woman is a warrior, and to depict her as anything less would demean her.  The scene wasn't about women being inferior, it  showed that she deserves the respect of having Darkseid beat on her in a fight! It would seem worse to me if the other guys mixed it up with him while WW was relegated to fighting the furies because nobody felt comfortable seeing her being hit by a man, y'know?


That's a great point, and thanks for helping me see it.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Yeah I hope I never have to see another scene where a GL construct shatters like glass to show off how strong somebody is. It feels like power creep has made so many characters incredibly strong but GLs just get nerfed more and more to the point *where it seems absurd to call the rings the most powerful weapon in the universe anymore*. 
> 
> I hated that Wonder Woman scene and Villains Journey in general, really glad they didn't bother adapting it.


Yeah, that's the worst thing about it to me. Makes that line look ridiculous.

----------


## liwanag

> I doubt it will happen, in part due to demand and the other purely financial.  The CGI shows are significantly more expensive to produce than traditional animation.  Frankly, I think WB is missing the boat by not doing Young Justice and GLTAS animated movies along with their slate of DC DTV's.  In the case of GLTAS they'd need to move away from the CG but I think it would be a hit with fans either way as long as the scripts were good.


I wish there was a way to increase the hype of GLTAS, similar to YJ. 

I would be happy even if it was just a direct to dvd project...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I doubt it will happen, in part due to demand and the other purely financial.  The CGI shows are significantly more expensive to produce than traditional animation.  Frankly, I think WB is missing the boat by not doing Young Justice and GLTAS animated movies along with their slate of DC DTV's.  In the case of GLTAS they'd need to move away from the CG but I think it would be a hit with fans either way as long as the scripts were good.


I'm pretty sure the CGI shows were cheaper. It's only if you start making tonnes of models that they get expensive, hence when you saw town/city shots you only saw a few people or if alien races the same person repeated.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I'm pretty sure the CGI shows were cheaper. It's only if you start making tonnes of models that they get expensive, hence when you saw town/city shots you only saw a few people or if alien races the same person repeated.


Great! So they should just go with that!

But they probably won't  :Frown:

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Now this is nice.

----------


## silly

does anyone here feel that gl and supes are often used as punching bags? want to show how badass this character is? smack! superman goes orbit or gl's construct suddenly are made of cardboard.

----------


## vartox

> Now this is nice.


Oh that's gorgeous!




> does anyone here feel that gl and supes are often used as punching bags? want to show how badass this character is? smack! superman goes orbit or gl's construct suddenly are made of cardboard.


Yeah. Martian Manhunter, too.

----------


## silly

> Yeah. Martian Manhunter, too.


yes, him too. heavy hitters seem to hit less and get hit a lot, its a good thing batman can always swoop in and save the day.

----------


## silly



----------


## LoneNecromancer

Still dunno how the long hair look always seemed better in fanart than it ever did in the actual comic.

----------


## mrumsey

> I'm pretty sure the CGI shows were cheaper. It's only if you start making tonnes of models that they get expensive, hence when you saw town/city shots you only saw a few people or if alien races the same person repeated.


Maybe that's true now.  I was fortunate enough to interview the producers of GLTAS and they commented that at the time it was 2-3 times more expensive, which is why they had to make some of the choices they did and re-use a number of elements to try to contain the costs.  When retailers chose not to purchase the proposed toy line it sealed the show's fate because it couldn't financially sustain itself.

----------


## vartox

> Still dunno how the long hair look always seemed better in fanart than it ever did in the actual comic.


Probably because fan artists know what Hal is supposed to look like, something I'm not sure any artists at DC actually know save for maybe Doc Shaner. 

Hal didn't have to look bad with long hair but it was always flat and straight and looked like a bad wig more than it ever actually resembled what Hal ought to look like with longer hair. 

I still haven't figured out if it was supposed to look bad intentionally or not, though.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> yes, him too. heavy hitters seem to hit less and get hit a lot, its a good thing batman can always swoop in and save the day.


I've seen J'onn get smacked around one too many times on the otherwise excellent JLU. J'onn and Supes are the badasses of badasses, so that kind of thing tends to make me cringe. I should also mention Superboy in Young Justice AS, exactly how often do we see him cracking the hell out of somebody, as opposed to being knocked around? Dumb.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Maybe that's true now.  I was fortunate enough to interview the producers of GLTAS and they commented that at the time it was 2-3 times more expensive, which is why they had to make some of the choices they did and re-use a number of elements to try to contain the costs.  When retailers chose not to purchase the proposed toy line it sealed the show's fate because it couldn't financially sustain itself.


Ah, then I'll go with you on that. The impression I had was that the CGI was cheaper.

I was gonna suggest that maybe they should've gone for a more traditional look despite a lot of nice work they did with animation- YJ was always pretty unremarkable looking, not especially well animated action scenes either- but then again YJ was a lot more popular than GLTAS and still couldn't survive on that.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Probably because fan artists know what Hal is supposed to look like, something I'm not sure any artists at DC actually know save for maybe Doc Shaner. 
> 
> Hal didn't have to look bad with long hair but it was always flat and straight and looked like a bad wig more than it ever actually resembled what Hal ought to look like with longer hair. 
> 
> I still haven't figured out if it was supposed to look bad intentionally or not, though.


It was obviously supposed to look unkempt, but I mean Tan doesn't really draw good looking people on a usual basis. Hal's still in his Renegade outfit so I get the impression they cut it short not because it was planned just yet but because no one liked it.

----------


## liwanag

> Still dunno how the long hair look always seemed better in fanart than it ever did in the actual comic.


yeah, this does look better.

about the whole design though.... the gray spandex underneath the green trench coat seems... i dunno.. unremarkable. i dont get it. i like gambit's costume despite the fact i hate the color combo... guess im just weird.

nice art though

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Does it seem as though Tan is...getting better as time goes on? Or is it just me (granted, it could be the inks, etc.).

----------


## MadFacedKid

> Still dunno how the long hair look always seemed better in fanart than it ever did in the actual comic.


This looks badass!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Does it seem as though Tan is...getting better as time goes on? Or is it just me (granted, it could be the inks, etc.).


Well, he's had plenty time to draw the extra-sized issue coming up, so let's see how that goes.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Well, he's had plenty time to draw the extra-sized issue coming up, so let's see how that goes.


The next issue is EXTRA SIZED!!!???!!! Very good news to me, thank you!!!

*(dancin'!)*

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> The next issue is EXTRA SIZED!!!???!!! Very good news to me, thank you!!!
> 
> *(dancin'!)*


Yeah, I think all of the series hitting #50 next month have an extra-sized issue. 




> GREEN LANTERN #50
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by BILLY TAN and MARK IRWIN
> Cover by JUAN GIMENEZ
> Variant cover by DOUG MAHNKE
> On sale MARCH 2 • 48 pg, FC, $4.99 US • RATED T
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> In this extra-sized issue, it’s a battle for the fate of Earth! Parallax believes Hal Jordan has failed this universe—and now, he’s prepared to wipe Hal out of existence! Hal has to get over the shock that Parallax still exists so he can unleash the power of his gauntlet to stop him! It’s a battle neither Jordan can win, and one that will change both forever.

----------


## vartox

> It was obviously supposed to look unkempt, but I mean Tan doesn't really draw good looking people on a usual basis. Hal's still in his Renegade outfit so I get the impression they cut it short not because it was planned just yet but because no one liked it.


Yeah I suppose. I don't hate the idea of him with long hair but it never looked good. The outfit itself has grown on me though. 




> Does it seem as though Tan is...getting better as time goes on? Or is it just me (granted, it could be the inks, etc.).


I think he did improve over time but I still don't really care for his Hal in particular. I kinda hope he's of the book after 50.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> yeah, i think all of the series hitting #50 next month have an extra-sized issue.


huge smile!!!!!!!

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## Götterdämmerung

The above made me smile even wider.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> War was ok. I'm not a huge fan of Hal being that over the top, but I get it was based on the New 52 Justice League origin and Hal was like 25 years old there. I'm still a fan of the more mature Hal Jordan, like in Doom or Flashpoint Paradox. He was still cocky there, but not to that extent. The "Beware my power, asshole" scene was epic.


I agree with you. I prefer a more level-headed Hal. Let Guy be over the top.

----------


## Starchild

Hal seemed to have matured. Before he's been channeling Peter Quill.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Hal seemed to have matured. Before he's been channeling Peter Quill.


Think I'd cringe into oblivion if I ever saw Hal try and distract Sinestro with a dance-off.

----------


## Johnny

From last night's Flash. Take a look who Earth-2 Barry has on speed dial:

Ca1UT80VAAAJD8_.jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> From last night's Flash. Take a look who Earth-2 Barry has on speed dial:
> 
> Ca1UT80VAAAJD8_.jpg


Hah, cute, that must be the fifth or so Hal reference in the CW-verse.

----------


## Johnny

> Hah, cute, that must be the fifth or so Hal reference in the CW-verse.


Yeah, there have been more references on both shows to Hal than to any other hero. I have no idea why, since they said he is off limits.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, there have been more references on both shows to Hal than to any other hero. I have no idea why, since they said he is off limits.


I so hope that last is not true.

----------


## Johnny

> I so hope that last is not true.


It's true, they said the Green Lantern franchise is purview of the cinematic universe. Which is why it makes no sense to keep showing Ferris Air or Coast City and to keep mentioning missing Ferris Air test pilots or showing bomber jackets with the nametag "Jordan" on it. They just do it for the hell of it and while it's cool, it starts to get a bit annoying. Why keep doing all these blatant hints if you can't show the actual character even for a single episode.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It's true, they said the Green Lantern franchise is purview of the cinematic universe. Which is why it makes no sense to keep showing Ferris Air or Coast City and to keep mentioning missing Ferris Air test pilots or showing bomber jackets with the nametag "Jordan" on it. They just do it for the hell of it and while it's cool, it starts to get a bit annoying. Why keep doing all these blatant hints if you can't show the actual character even for a single episode.


Ugh, bummer. I was hoping there'd be Hal on Arrow...most of us fans know how great those two are together (not to mention Flash). But oh well, I just feel we Lantern fans are getting kind of screwed at this point. Not necessarily by the main title (that seemed to improve a bit in quality with the last issue imo...probably due to the lessening of Tan), but mostly as far as the tv goes. Huntress and Canary, Atom, Martian Manhunter (*YAYYY!*), but no GL.

On a cool side, I just received my seven issue lot of JLA (Hitch 2015 to present), cracked open the first issue and voila: some cool Hal constructs! Another title where it at least seems DC is trying. The art is a little inconsistent, but I'm certainly finding the story interesting enough.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> It's true, they said the Green Lantern franchise is purview of the cinematic universe. Which is why it makes no sense to keep showing Ferris Air or Coast City and to keep mentioning missing Ferris Air test pilots or showing bomber jackets with the nametag "Jordan" on it. They just do it for the hell of it and while it's cool, it starts to get a bit annoying. Why keep doing all these blatant hints if you can't show the actual character even for a single episode.


They're Easter eggs and nothing more. I personally have no problem with it.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> They're Easter eggs and nothing more. I personally have no problem with it.


It makes it more fun...I probably expect too much.

----------


## Johnny

> They're Easter eggs and nothing more. I personally have no problem with it.


Oh I like those hints. It's just knowing that they can't do anything beyond the teasing is what gets to me sometimes. I do enjoy the notion that Hal Jordan might exist in this universe.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I'm liking this JLA the more I read:

hitch .jpg

----------


## LoneNecromancer

That was the Garner variant for the GL anniversary month, right? Yeah, I dug it, it was one of my faves from those variants.

----------


## LoneNecromancer



----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Oh I like those hints. It's just knowing that they can't do anything beyond the teasing is what gets to me sometimes. I do enjoy the notion that Hal Jordan might exist in this universe.


It would be problematic for me if Hal wasn't going to be featured in the upcoming films, but since he will be with John and other prominent GL Corps members, I'm more than cool with the television status quo.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> That was the Garner variant for the GL anniversary month, right? Yeah, I dug it, it was one of my faves from those variants.


I really love that art, wishing there was a poster for it.





> It would be problematic for me if Hal wasn't going to be featured in the upcoming films, but since he will be with John and other prominent GL Corps members, I'm more than cool with the television status quo.



I'm with you. I'm just an impatient fanatic.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> I'm with you. I'm just an impatient fanatic.


Heh. I totally understand.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I really love that art, wishing there was a poster for it.


Yeah, some of the variant months have been good enough that DC might be missing a trick by not flogging poster books for some of them. That GL month was great, Hal and Damian, the Rocafort cover with Cyborg, the ones with Kori, BC, Sinestro, both Justice League ones, the Chiang one I think with Alan and Bats...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, some of the variant months have been good enough that DC might be missing a trick by not flogging poster books for some of them. That GL month was great, Hal and Damian, the Rocafort cover with Cyborg, the ones with Kori, BC, Sinestro, both Justice League ones, the Chiang one I think with Alan and Bats...


Plus t-shirts. I have to admit, I'm pretty happy with the one I just got, though.

I'm REALLY liking this run. I liked the issue that diverted a bit...mostly because it diverted to J'onn, a favorite character of mine. Hitch should stay on, hopefully.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm REALLY liking this run. I liked the issue that diverted a bit...mostly because it diverted to J'onn, a favorite character of mine. Hitch should stay on, hopefully.


It's had like a fill-in issue or something, but like I said the other day to someone on here, the main appeal of the series is Hitch telling and drawing stories for the Justice League, so the book should be his for a good while.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It's had like a fill-in issue or something, but like I said the other day to someone on here, the main appeal of the series is Hitch telling and drawing stories for the Justice League, so the book should be his for a good while.


That's excellent for me!

----------


## Frontier

> It would be problematic for me if Hal wasn't going to be featured in the upcoming films, but since he will be with John and other prominent GL Corps members, I'm more than cool with the television status quo.


I don't know...the idea of seeing Hal with Barry and Ollie in the TV universe, after all those teases, just sounds really awesome to me. 

But I'm also happy if Hal is in the movies with John, and I hope to see him interacting with Ezra Miller's Flash in the Justice League movie  :Smile: .

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

Anyone pick up Harley's little black book feat. GL? Pretty fun read!

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Anyone pick up Harley's little black book feat. GL? Pretty fun read!


Hal gets jobbed a couple times, but yeah, fun enough.



Some of the jokes were awful though, and maybe I'm just biased but all those pages starring I guess the regular supporting cast may as well not have been there. But I guess those are just down to my general lack of interest in the Harley books.

----------


## vartox

> Hal gets jobbed a couple times, but yeah, fun enough.
> 
> Some of the jokes were awful though, and maybe I'm just biased but all those pages starring I guess the regular supporting cast may as well not have been there. But I guess those are just down to my general lack of interest in the Harley books.


That's pretty much my thoughts too. A few fun moments, but it has the same problem that the main Harley book has for me in that the jokes are frequently contrived and the comedic timing is bad. Timms draws a pretty cute Hal at least. I am slightly disappointed that the butt grab was off panel...

----------


## SiegePerilous02

Too lazy to go too far back to see if this has been mentioned yet, so apologies in advance:

What do you guys think of the possibility that Dan Amboyer, a "Drone Pilot" in BvS, is secretly going to play Hal?

http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939


image-wait-michelle-rodriguez-will-not-play-green-lantern-then-the-justice-league-s-green-lanter.jpg

----------


## The_Greatest_Username

I thought Harley's Little Black Book was a fun read. I do agree that the supporting cast might as well have not been there. Hal and Harley were funny to read together, though. Have they crossed paths before?

Also disappointed they didn't show the booty grab

----------


## Frontier

So now Harley's kissed both Batman and Green Lantern (has she also kissed Power Girl  :Stick Out Tongue: ?). Who's next? Superman? Flash? Starfire  :Wink: ?

----------


## silly

> So now Harley's kissed both Batman and Green Lantern (has she also kissed Power Girl ?). Who's next? Superman? Flash? Starfire ?


solomon grundy

----------


## vartox

> Too lazy to go too far back to see if this has been mentioned yet, so apologies in advance:
> 
> What do you guys think of the possibility that Dan Amboyer, a "Drone Pilot" in BvS, is secretly going to play Hal?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939
> 
> 
> image-wait-michelle-rodriguez-will-not-play-green-lantern-then-the-justice-league-s-green-lanter.jpg


Whether he's playing Hal or not he sure wants people to think he is. I'm not sure what to make of the rumors but I almost hope he is just because I'm dying for any sort of GL related movie news.

----------


## silly

> Too lazy to go too far back to see if this has been mentioned yet, so apologies in advance:
> 
> What do you guys think of the possibility that Dan Amboyer, a "Drone Pilot" in BvS, is secretly going to play Hal?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939
> 
> 
> image-wait-michelle-rodriguez-will-not-play-green-lantern-then-the-justice-league-s-green-lanter.jpg


i've read some rumors about him playing, i'm trying not to get my hopes up though. gotta admit, if the rumors i've read are true, bvs would be super awesome.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> So now Harley's kissed both Batman and Green Lantern (has she also kissed Power Girl ?). Who's next? Superman? Flash? Starfire ?


Zatanna, apparently. Paul Dini somewhere has a massive erection.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> That's pretty much my thoughts too. A few fun moments, but it has the same problem that the main Harley book has for me in that the jokes are frequently contrived and the comedic timing is bad. Timms draws a pretty cute Hal at least. I am slightly disappointed that the butt grab was off panel...


Yeah, Harley going "Thanks Obama" was ungodly awful.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah, Harley going "Thanks Obama" was ungodly awful.


Thanks for all this info. I'll skip Harley's LBB.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Thanks for all this info. I'll skip Harley's LBB.


Well, I didn't think it was that bad, just that if you're not already a fan of the Harley books you won't see much reason to continue past this issue. Hal's appearance is mostly fun enough.

----------


## liwanag

> Too lazy to go too far back to see if this has been mentioned yet, so apologies in advance:
> 
> What do you guys think of the possibility that Dan Amboyer, a "Drone Pilot" in BvS, is secretly going to play Hal?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939
> 
> 
> image-wait-michelle-rodriguez-will-not-play-green-lantern-then-the-justice-league-s-green-lanter.jpg


just saw this, although i have no idea where this interview came from...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I read that interview awhile back. It does seem to suggest at least a Hal cameo. In any event, it sure is fun speculating, and he looks like he'd be a good Hal (I believe I've seen photos of him bulking around the time he'd have been on the set).

I just want to see a GL in B vs S movie, it only seems fair. It's bad enough no Martian Manhunter (of course we get him in Supergirl, for which I utter an unabashed YAYYY!).

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I'm a bit skeptical on his playing Hal, as I would think WB would want to attract a slightly bigger name for him.
But looks wise he's dead on, and he's laying it on a bit thick in that interview, isn't he?

----------


## Johnny

> I read that interview awhile back. It does seem to suggest at least a Hal cameo. In any event, it sure is fun speculating, and he looks like he'd be a good Hal (I believe I've seen photos of him bulking around the time he'd have been on the set).
> 
> I just want to see a GL in B vs S movie, it only seems fair. It's bad enough no Martian Manhunter (of course we get him in Supergirl, for which I utter an unabashed YAYYY!).


How could you read it "awhile back" when the site says it was posted yesterday? Or is it a re-post?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> How could you read it "awhile back" when the site says it was posted yesterday? Or is it a re-post?


It's definitely a repost. Or else I had my Reverse Flash uniform on (wait, you didn't read that).

----------


## Johnny

> I'm a bit skeptical on his playing Hal, as I would think WB would want to attract a slightly bigger name for him.
> But looks wise he's dead on, and he's laying it on a bit thick in that interview, isn't he?


I doubt they might necessary go for a big name in this role. There's literally no big name on the JL roster other than Affleck. Cavill has done some films but he is not really a "name" that draws people to theaters, Gal was a part of a major franchise in FF, but her role wasn't exactly big, Ezra Miller is a good talented young actor but hardly a "name" either, Momoa is known for one season of GoT and Ray Fisher is a Broadway actor who doesn't seem to have any movie credits. In comparison to all these people, I don't think it's that strange to believe that an actor like Dan Amboyer might have been cast as Green Lantern. Do I actually believe he is? Not really. For some reason this speculation seems to have a life of its own while it's not based on anything that can give some merit to it. But if I'm to simply assume that an unknown actor might be cast as Hal Jordan? Sure, why not. Who knew about Hemsworth before Thor.

----------


## liwanag

ok. i found a longer version of the interview. fun to read.

http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939

its funny, why all the secrecy on the identity of a drone pilot?

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I want Grant Morrison to tackle Hal Jordan in a long GL run.  I think he'd write a great Hal, he gets genre characters very well, the hotshot test pilot.

----------


## Johnny

> ok. i found a longer version of the interview. fun to read.
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainmen...-2016-40135939
> 
> its funny, why all the secrecy on the identity of a drone pilot?


There seems to be secrecy around every small character in this movie. lol There's secrecy around the drone pilot, around who Scoot McNairy and Jena Malone are playing, hell they didn't even announce that Lauren Cohan was playing Martha Wayne until only recently. Part of me wants to believe the pilot theory, but I think I just know better.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I want Grant Morrison to tackle Hal Jordan in a long GL run.  I think he'd write a great Hal, he gets genre characters very well, the hotshot test pilot.


I agree. Morrison can be inconsistent, but when he's hot he's white hot. At least imo.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> There seems to be secrecy around every small character in this movie. lol There's secrecy around the drone pilot, around who Scoot McNairy and Jena Malone are playing, hell they didn't even announce that Lauren Cohan was playing Martha Wayne until only recently. Part of me wants to believe the pilot theory, but I think I just know better.


I think he's just self-aware and messing around.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I want Grant Morrison to tackle Hal Jordan in a long GL run.  I think he'd write a great Hal, he gets genre characters very well, the hotshot test pilot.


There's so much Morrison could do with the GL mythos, would be incredible.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> There's so much Morrison could do with the GL mythos, would be incredible.


For a sci-fi space physics amateur junkie like Morrison, the sky would be the limit (figuratively)....crazy ideas for new GLs/villains, astrophysics, and some fun interesting compelling Hal Jordan & Carol and the rest of the GLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> For a sci-fi space physics amateur junkie like Morrison, the sky would be the limit (figuratively)....crazy ideas for new GLs/villains, astrophysics, and some fun interesting compelling Hal Jordan & Carol and the rest of the GLC.


We might be dreaming, but it's an awfully cool dream...

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> For a sci-fi space physics amateur junkie like Morrison, the sky would be the limit (figuratively)....crazy ideas for new GLs/villains, astrophysics, and some fun interesting compelling Hal Jordan & Carol and the rest of the GLC.


Not to mention enough trippy space shaman stuff to make the ending to 2001 seem toned down.

----------


## Frontier

> There seems to be secrecy around every small character in this movie. lol There's secrecy around the drone pilot, around who Scoot McNairy and Jena Malone are playing, hell they didn't even announce that Lauren Cohan was playing Martha Wayne until only recently. Part of me wants to believe the pilot theory, but I think I just know better.


Scoot McNairy has been confirmed to be a survivor of the Zod attack who's used by Lex against Superman, though I don't think they've named his character yet (just confirmed he's not Jimmy Olsen).

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Not to mention enough trippy space shaman stuff to make the ending to 2001 seem toned down.


Exactly, and that'd be so fresh to GL because Johns and the successors are so much more....just not that, just don't go there.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I'm starting to read Jonathan Hickman's Fantastic Four run. Pretty good so far, and I think he would also be a good choice to someday take over GL.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> I'm starting to read Jonathan Hickman's Fantastic Four run. Pretty good so far, and I think he would also be a good choice to someday take over GL.


Hickman's pretty much settled on his indie stuff these days, isn't he? I think he'd only come to DC to do LosH, he's a real big fan. First ever comic he read and all that.

----------


## liwanag

> There seems to be secrecy around every small character in this movie. lol There's secrecy around the drone pilot, around who Scoot McNairy and Jena Malone are playing, hell they didn't even announce that Lauren Cohan was playing Martha Wayne until only recently. Part of me wants to believe the pilot theory, but I think I just know better.


yeah, i'm not keeping my hopes up that much, don't want to get disappointed later. just don't want for hal to get left out when the league forms.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> yeah, i'm not keeping my hopes up that much, don't want to get disappointed later. just don't want for hal to get left out when the league forms.


It would definitely suck, but I'm not totally giving up hope. I have this strange intuition...a cameo, posing with the rest.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> Hickman's pretty much settled on his indie stuff these days, isn't he? I think he'd only come to DC to do LosH, he's a real big fan. First ever comic he read and all that.


Really? That's a shame. He'd be a good fit for LoSH as well. 

I'm hoping the Tom King on Batman rumors turn out false, because I really liked the way he wrote Hal and would rather have him there. Of the _Grayson_ team, I'd rather have Seeley on Batman.

----------


## vartox

Greg Capullo is designing a Hal figure! I'm not sure I've ever seen him draw Hal before? I thought maybe he drew a Justice League variant but now I don't remember.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

Honestly looks the best of those four, those face sculpts on Supes and Arthur are abominable.

----------


## LoneNecromancer

> Exactly, and that'd be so fresh to GL because Johns and the successors are so much more....just not that, just don't go there.


Yeah, exactly. I know you're not a big fan of it, but TDKSA was pretty much the last thing I remember doing a great trippy take on GL.

----------


## silly

> Greg Capullo is designing a Hal figure! I'm not sure I've ever seen him draw Hal before? I thought maybe he drew a Justice League variant but now I don't remember.


something looks amiss with superman and aquaman's face.

----------


## Johnny

> yeah, i'm not keeping my hopes up that much, don't want to get disappointed later. just don't want for hal to get left out when the league forms.


The way I see it, if Green Lantern does appear in Justice League, they have absolutely no reason to keep him as a secret character in BvS. What's the point, he is the one that needs a JLA boost the most, makes no sense to purposely exclude him from promotional Justice League materials like in that TV special, just so they can wait until BvS is out. Some people seem to believe that, but I don't buy it. Hate to say it but I think it's very possible that GL might indeed get the short end of the stick here, or at least his presence won't be beyond a glorified cameo at the end of JL Part One, like the rumors suggest.

----------


## Frontier

> Greg Capullo is designing a Hal figure! I'm not sure I've ever seen him draw Hal before? I thought maybe he drew a Justice League variant but now I don't remember.


I think Hal was the only Justice League member Capullo never drew for Endgame, actually...

----------


## vartox

I found this but Hal is tiny on it anyway. Still neat he's doing a figure.

----------


## silly

> The way I see it, if Green Lantern does appear in Justice League, they have absolutely no reason to keep him as a secret character in BvS. What's the point, he is the one that needs a JLA boost the most, makes no sense to purposely exclude him from promotional Justice League materials like in that TV special, just so they can wait until BvS is out. Some people seem to believe that, but I don't buy it. Hate to say it but *I think it's very possible that GL might indeed get the short end of the stick here, or at least his presence won't be beyond a glorified cameo at the end of JL Part One, like the rumors suggest.*


now that would be incredibly annoying if that was the case.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I found this but Hal is tiny on it anyway. Still neat he's doing a figure.


Great art! Needs more Lantern.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> now that would be incredibly annoying if that was the case.


So, no J'onn, no GL in Justice League. My enthusiasm wanes.

----------


## Frontier

> I found this but Hal is tiny on it anyway. Still neat he's doing a figure.


Huh! Don't think I'd ever seen this. Cool  :Smile: .

I also seem to remember there being a Capullo Catwoman figure when he'd only drawn her, like, one or two times in what amounted to little cameos. So not much different from this  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> It would definitely suck, but I'm not totally giving up hope. I have this strange intuition...a cameo, posing with the rest.


you deserve a blue lantern ring.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> The way I see it, if Green Lantern does appear in Justice League, they have absolutely no reason to keep him as a secret character in BvS. What's the point, he is the one that needs a JLA boost the most, makes no sense to purposely exclude him from promotional Justice League materials like in that TV special, just so they can wait until BvS is out. Some people seem to believe that, but I don't buy it. Hate to say it but I think it's very possible that GL might indeed get the short end of the stick here, or at least his presence won't be beyond a glorified cameo at the end of JL Part One, like the rumors suggest.


as much as i don't like it, you make a good point. that would definitely suck if hal got left out... again... if only i could convince the powers that be at wb...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> you deserve a blue lantern ring.


All will be well!

----------


## Johnny

> as much as i don't like it, you make a good point. that would definitely suck if hal got left out... again... if only i could convince the powers that be at wb...


Yeah, hopefully I turn out to be wrong in the end, but ignoring GL the way they do just doesn't make sense if he is actually there. Also what do you mean "again"? When was Hal left out before? If you mean JL/JLU, Barry wasn't there either and Aquaman wasn't one of the founders, so I don't really count that series as Hal being left out. It was just a different thing.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, hopefully I turn out to be wrong in the end, but ignoring GL the way they do just doesn't make sense if he is actually there. Also what do you mean "again"? When was Hal left out before? If you mean JL/JLU, Barry wasn't there either and Aquaman wasn't one of the founders, so I don't really count that series as Hal being left out. It was just a different thing.


i'm biased towards hal, so i guess i get antsy when hal is not part of the league. yeah, like in jl/jlu. and also in the coming jl vs titans, or the fact that everybody except hal has been casted already for batman vs superman.

even in young justice, which btw a show that i love, hal is mostly wallflower. or in that one lego justice league movie (at least it was cool that guy was there). 

and also... first off, i respect kyle and wally, but when jla tussled with the avengers, clark, bruce and diana were there for the whole four issues of that series.

dont mind me, just wishing that hal will be with the justice league when the movie comes out.

----------


## Johnny

Heh, I get it. I like when other GLs get some spotlight too, but I do understand being frustrated if Hal isn't there or not hearing any solid news about his casting. Still, DC treats Hal well today, or at least much better than they did in the 90s.

----------


## liwanag

> Heh, I get it. I like when other GLs get some spotlight too, but I do understand being frustrated if Hal isn't there or not hearing any solid news about his casting. Still, DC treats Hal well today, or at least much better than they did in the 90s.


The 90's were horrible. The only thing I liked it about was Parallax's armor.

I tend to feel territorial when it comes to League line up I grew up with. Same feeling I got with Generation Lost. I like Jaime as a character, but I prefer it was Ted who hanged out with Booster and the gang.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The 90's were horrible. The only thing I liked it about was Parallax's armor.
> 
> I tend to feel territorial when it comes to League line up I grew up with. Same feeling I got with Generation Lost. I like Jaime as a character, but I prefer it was Ted who hanged out with Booster and the gang.


Did you really not like JL/JLU or Kyles run with GL in the 90s? I'm surprised, you seemed more like a basic all arounder GLC with Hal as a favorite.

----------


## liwanag

> Did you really not like JL/JLU or Kyles run with GL in the 90s? I'm surprised, you seemed more like a basic all arounder GLC with Hal as a favorite.


Oh no no... I do like JLU. I also collected Kyle's run as GL. Sorry if it seemed I didn't. I guess I'm  jealous(?) of Batman (maybe)who seems indespensible to the League. (BTW, although off and on, I collect Batman too. Love Court of Owls). 

For example, I adore JLI. But it would be weird if Hal was there instead of Guy...

I have nothing against Cyborg, but for me the Titans need him. I would have preffered it was J'onn in the League. That's why I'm anxious why Hal has not been casted yet for the movie that I've been waiting for. Now I'm rambling...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I don't think you're rambling. I'm a definite fan of Cyborg, but J'onn is a founding member iirc. 

I just grabbed the entire 36 issue set of the Ostrander Martian Manhunter, if that gives a hint in regard to how I feel about him.

----------


## silly

> Great art! Needs more Lantern.


lol. you'd wonder why would be so far behind in this group shot. he probably didnt get the memo regarding class picture day.

----------


## silly

http://comicsalliance.com/greatest-r...togallery-1=31
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQP_...ature=youtu.be

hal and carol didn't even make the top 30 let alone the top 10.

----------


## silly

> http://comicsalliance.com/greatest-r...togallery-1=31
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQP_...ature=youtu.be
> 
> hal and carol didn't even make the top 30 let alone the top 10.




that kiss, a bit troubling isn't it?

----------


## vartox

> http://comicsalliance.com/greatest-r...togallery-1=31
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQP_...ature=youtu.be
> 
> hal and carol didn't even make the top 30 let alone the top 10.


They don't really deserve to be on any lists...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Hmmm....choices, choices.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2M74LXGXCOXHW

----------


## vartox

> Hmmm....choices, choices.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2M74LXGXCOXHW


Neither of those links work, what are they?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Neither of those links work, what are they?


I apologize, these will work:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=sr_1_4&sr=8-4

----------


## vartox

> I apologize, these will work:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=sr_1_4&sr=8-4


Ahh, I don't have either of those but they both look nice. 

I got this one a couple months ago and it's pretty great. http://www.amazon.com/DC-Collectible...dp/B00X2VJ4D8/

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Ahh, I don't have either of those but they both look nice. 
> 
> I got this one a couple months ago and it's pretty great. http://www.amazon.com/DC-Collectible...dp/B00X2VJ4D8/


WOW! How did I miss this? I might have to grab that one, thanks. Forgive me for off topic, but the Flash from the JL series is pretty darn nice: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

----------


## liwanag

> They don't really deserve to be on any lists...


A bit harsh but I can see your point....

----------


## j9ac9k

> Ahh, I don't have either of those but they both look nice. 
> 
> I got this one a couple months ago and it's pretty great. http://www.amazon.com/DC-Collectible...dp/B00X2VJ4D8/


Great looking figure, but what's "Dark Days?"  Is that a comic book storyline?

[EDIT: I decided to not be lazy and just looked it up!  Figures I don't know - I dropped the book during this because I really disliked Venditti's writing.  Dark Days indeed...  :Wink: ]

----------


## vartox

> Great looking figure, but what's "Dark Days?"  Is that a comic book storyline?
> 
> [EDIT: I decided to not be lazy and just looked it up!  Figures I don't know - I dropped the book during this because I really disliked Venditti's writing.  Dark Days indeed... ]


It's from Geoff Johns run, his second arc or so.

----------


## liwanag

> A bit harsh but I can see your point....


wait, i changed my mind. if joker and harley can make it, hal and carol should be part of the list too...

----------


## nightrider

agreed. if blue beetle and traci 13 is up there, why not hal and carol?

----------


## liwanag

happy valentines everybody

----------


## silly

> agreed. if blue beetle and traci 13 is up there, why not hal and carol?


too lazy to look up traci 13 (maybe later) but who is she?

so yeah, if blue beetle and traci is on any list, why not hal and carol? especially after gl 20. too bad that timeline got thrown out(?) with this kyle and carol silliness.

----------


## silly

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Possi...ed-112197.html
http://comicbook.com/2016/02/14/dan-...he-green-lant/

i'd be super stoked if lt christie was actually captain hal jordan. 

looking at the article, he could also be

saint walker - highly unlikely
swamp thing - since he loves nature, but why be a pilot?
martian manhunter - "undercover"? loves green?
just a regular drone pilot - sigh

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> martian manhunter - "undercover"? loves green?


I'd rather have Hal, but as unlikely as MM is I would love it.

----------


## Johnny

Amboyer is having a lot of fun with this situation isn't he. lol

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Amboyer is having a lot of fun with this situation isn't he. lol


At this point it would surprise me if there _isn't_ at least a still/group shot of some Green Lantern in the BvS movie (perhaps toward the very end). Even just to inoculate people for the GLC movie.

----------


## Johnny

What I mean is that he is clearly aware of how ridiculous these speculations are so he's just having fun by playing coy and keeping the fan attention to himself, until the movie is out. Smart dude, I would've probably done the same thing. Just wait, when the movie is out he would probably post something like "Guys, I tried to tell you there was really nothing about this whole Green Lantern thing, but you just kept it going". lol

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> What I mean is that he is clearly aware of how ridiculous these speculations are so he's just having fun by playing coy and keeping the fan attention to himself, until the movie is out. Smart dude, I would've probably done the same thing. Just wait, when the movie is out he would probably post something like "Guys, I tried to tell you there was really nothing about this whole Green Lantern thing, but you just kept it going". lol


In case of the last, I think my admiration at his cleverness might supersede my disappointment lol.

----------


## IAmObsessed_FG

hello, Just wanted to add my appreciation for Hal! He's my favorite Green Lantern. I remember him from some cartoon in the 90s, I have memories of it, but I can seem to find the actual cartoon... Anyway I've only recently got into the comics, so yay! I have a lot of catching up to do *leaves to read more comics* :P

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> hello, Just wanted to add my appreciation for Hal! He's my favorite Green Lantern. I remember him from some cartoon in the 90s, I have memories of it, but I can seem to find the actual cartoon... Anyway I've only recently got into the comics, so yay! I have a lot of catching up to do *leaves to read more comics* :P


Great avatar! Sounds like you're on an amazing journey!

----------


## liwanag

> hello, Just wanted to add my appreciation for Hal! He's my favorite Green Lantern. I remember him from some cartoon in the 90s, I have memories of it, but I can seem to find the actual cartoon... Anyway I've only recently got into the comics, so yay! I have a lot of catching up to do *leaves to read more comics* :P


Welcome to these boards. Hope you have fun here. There is a lot of ground to cover, I think you'll have a fun ride. I'm not sure what cartoon you saw, but I hope you get to check out Green Lantern Animated Series. That was one of the best animation series for me.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I hope you get to check out Green Lantern Animated Series. That was one of the best animation series for me.


You KNOW I agree, Kilowog became one of my favorite superheroes after I saw that show (obviously).   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## silly

> Amboyer is having a lot of fun with this situation isn't he. lol


lol. it certainly wouldnt hurt his exposure. 

it would be nice if wb just casted hal jordan already, i'd be fine it was dan amboyer. judging from the interviews, he looks to have the charisma of a hal jordan.

----------


## silly

just saw this. really cool hand construct.

----------


## Johnny

Awesome. Loved the Infinite Crisis GLs. 

9jn3ir.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> Awesome. Loved the Infinite Crisis GLs. 
> 
> 9jn3ir.jpg




oh man, i miss that game. some of the players were toxic, but it was a really fun game.

----------


## liwanag

> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Possi...ed-112197.html
> http://comicbook.com/2016/02/14/dan-...he-green-lant/
> 
> i'd be super stoked if lt christie was actually captain hal jordan. 
> 
> looking at the article, he could also be
> 
> saint walker - highly unlikely
> swamp thing - since he loves nature, but why be a pilot?
> ...


Lately, a lot of sites have been running the same rumor. No complaints from my end if it was true. The guy seems to be acapable actor, and does look like what Hal Jordan would look like.

What would be cool is if in BvS, the audience get to see his nameplate or something, and just before the camera fades, his eyes would glow green.

----------


## silly

mind control, it has to be mind control. but i would just like to point out that hal's will is strong enough to override his power ring programming. so yeah, i changed my mind, there has to be a better reason than mind control.



JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #11
Written by BRYAN HITCH
Art by NEIL EDWARDS
Cover by BRYAN HITCH
On sale MAY 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
The conquest of Rao may be over, but the League must pick up the pieces of a rattled populace. It makes them vulnerable to another attack—this time from within their own ranks!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> mind control, it has to be mind control. but i would just like to point out that hal's will is strong enough to override his power ring programming. so yeah, i changed my mind, there has to be a better reason than mind control.
> 
> 
> 
> JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #11
> Written by BRYAN HITCH
> Art by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by BRYAN HITCH
> On sale MAY 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> The conquest of Rao may be over, but the League must pick up the pieces of a rattled populace. It makes them vulnerable to another attack—this time from within their own ranks!


WOW, no wonder I love this run. It's just been great top to bottom imo, and I have to say I'm pretty happy with how Hal has been represented.

----------


## silly

> mind control, it has to be mind control. but i would just like to point out that hal's will is strong enough to override his power ring programming. so yeah, i changed my mind, there has to be a better reason than mind control.
> 
> 
> 
> JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #11
> Written by BRYAN HITCH
> Art by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by BRYAN HITCH
> On sale MAY 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> The conquest of Rao may be over, but the League must pick up the pieces of a rattled populace. It makes them vulnerable to another attack—this time from within their own ranks!


looks like bryan hitch will not be doing the interiors. it seems this is a start of a new arc, and it looks like jla will not be affected by "rebirth".

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Götterdämmerung

Whoa, immediately in Emerald realms!

----------


## liwanag

> mind control, it has to be mind control. but i would just like to point out that hal's will is strong enough to override his power ring programming. so yeah, i changed my mind, there has to be a better reason than mind control.
> 
> 
> 
> JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #11
> Written by BRYAN HITCH
> Art by NEIL EDWARDS
> Cover by BRYAN HITCH
> On sale MAY 25 • 32 pg, FC, $3.99 US • RATED T
> The conquest of Rao may be over, but the League must pick up the pieces of a rattled populace. It makes them vulnerable to another attack—this time from within their own ranks!


Looks like Hal will go rogue in this arc. DC might just leave Brian Hitch alone and leave him to tell his stories without being affected by Rebirth. He did say he had plans for each member of the League.

----------


## j9ac9k

Not familiar with Neil Edwards, so I looked him up:


Pretty good!  I actually haven't been crazy about how Hitch has been drawing Hal here anyway... (it's mostly the hair)

----------


## silly

> Not familiar with Neil Edwards, so I looked him up:
> 
> 
> Pretty good!  I actually haven't been crazy about how Hitch has been drawing Hal here anyway... (it's mostly the hair)


hey, this looks good. where is this from. looking at it got me excited for jla more. i wonder what other titles neil edwards works on.

you know, hal's hair in jla does seem different. not bothered by it though.

----------


## Johnny

I like Hitch's Hal. He also said he made him look a bit like Chris Pine, because he started drawing the book when the Pine rumors were going in full force.

Cajn6mvWwAA959e.jpg

Cajn6nrWcAAE-rV.jpg

----------


## silly

> Awesome. Loved the Infinite Crisis GLs. 
> 
> Attachment 32708


same here. 

sir harold jordan really had a cool design. love the figure of him that came out.

----------


## silly

> I like Hitch's Hal. He also said he made him look a bit like Chris Pine, because he started drawing the book when the Pine rumors were going in full force.
> 
> Cajn6mvWwAA959e.jpg
> 
> Cajn6nrWcAAE-rV.jpg


ok, i see now the resemblance. i kept on thinking of guy gardner.

----------


## liwanag

> Not familiar with Neil Edwards, so I looked him up:
> 
> 
> Pretty good!  I actually haven't been crazy about how Hitch has been drawing Hal here anyway... (it's mostly the hair)


the guy seems like a good artist. wonder if he works on a regular basis for dc. maybe he can draw green lantern monthly...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> the guy seems like a good artist. wonder if he works on a regular basis for dc. maybe he can draw green lantern monthly...


Looks really good! I wasn't completely unhappy with Tan until I got the last issue and raved about how much better Tan seemed to be getting...and found out he did little of the art (super embarrassed).

----------


## liwanag

is that parallax?

----------


## buffalorock

> is that parallax?


I believe it could be just because of the shoulder pads and cape

----------


## Johnny

So _Green Lanterns_ and _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ were announced. Thoughts? Personally I don't think they should've put Hal in a team GL book. They have trouble balancing out all the GLC characters as it is. They should've left Hal in his own book, have the presumably new GLs in their own, and leave the GLC book to John, Guy and everyone else.

----------


## vartox

> is that parallax?


The pauldrons/cape indicate yes.




> So _Green Lanterns_ and _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ were announced. Thoughts? Personally I don't think they should've put Hal in a team GL book. They have trouble balancing out all the GLC characters as it is. They should've left Hal in his own book, have the presumably new GLs in their own, and leave the GLC book to John, Guy and everyone else.


It's interesting but I want to hear the pitches and the creative teams before I start judging. I would prefer Hal stay in GL as the solo lead but if he can't do that then headlining GLC seems like a decent enough second option. 

Although, titling it _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ has me raising an eyebrow. Why not just call it GLC if he's going to be headlining it as a Green Lantern? 

Since it's Green LanternS I wonder who's going to be in that book? The BC rumors suggested Jessica Cruz but it sounds like she'll have a buddy.

----------


## Johnny

Well maybe he will just not be a Green Lantern? Perhaps he will still be a renegade in this book, hence putting his name on it instead of just keeping it GLC, since he doesn't have a ring and technically isn't a GL.

----------


## silly

> So _Green Lanterns_ and _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ were announced. Thoughts? Personally I don't think they should've put Hal in a team GL book. They have trouble balancing out all the GLC characters as it is. They should've left Hal in his own book, have the presumably new GLs in their own, and leave the GLC book to John, Guy and everyone else.


i would have preferred it that way. I don't understand the Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps thing, but I have faith on Geoff. It seems he's the architect for this and I've been satisfied with his work so far.

----------


## silly

> The pauldrons/cape indicate yes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting but I want to hear the pitches and the creative teams before I start judging. I would prefer Hal stay in GL as the solo lead but if he can't do that then headlining GLC seems like a decent enough second option. 
> 
> Although, titling it _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ has me raising an eyebrow. Why not just call it GLC if he's going to be headlining it as a Green Lantern? 
> 
> Since it's Green LanternS I wonder who's going to be in that book? The BC rumors suggested Jessica Cruz but it sounds like she'll have a buddy.


i know. so no creative team has been announced yet. i hope both titles get solid teams. i really hope that with rebirth, the gl franchise can become one of dc's strongest pillars again.

----------


## Frontier

> The pauldrons/cape indicate yes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting but I want to hear the pitches and the creative teams before I start judging. I would prefer Hal stay in GL as the solo lead but if he can't do that then headlining GLC seems like a decent enough second option. 
> 
> Although, titling it _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_ has me raising an eyebrow. Why not just call it GLC if he's going to be headlining it as a Green Lantern? 
> 
> Since it's Green LanternS I wonder who's going to be in that book? The BC rumors suggested Jessica Cruz but it sounds like she'll have a buddy.


Maybe Simon will pair up with Jessica in the book? The "future" in Green Lantern #20 said he was supposed to train her, and we still haven't gotten to that or the two even meeting.

----------


## silly

> Well maybe he will just not be a Green Lantern? Perhaps he will still be a renegade in this book, hence putting his name on it instead of just keeping it GLC, since he doesn't have a ring and technically isn't a GL.


i hope not. i've been waiting for hal to drop the guantlets and put back the ring on.

it's intriguing really. wonder which title will be the main earth title.

----------


## liwanag

really interesting news. can't wait to hear more.

my biggest questions are.... who be the creative team for hal's title... and hopefully they can handle a bi-monthly title.

----------


## Johnny

I think Venditti is staying. Someone asked him on twitter and he responded "Wish I could give you all details, but I’m sworn to secrecy. Stay tuned."

----------


## liwanag

goodness... i just realized... hal's new title may have just ruined his chances of maintaining a secret identity.

----------


## themiddle

wow. intrigued with the direction hal's new title might take.  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> goodness... i just realized... hal's new title may have just ruined his chances of maintaining a secret identity.


Did he ever really use it?

----------


## vartox

> Did he ever really use it?


Not for a long time. In the past few years the U.S. government, the Justice League, the GLC, his family, his friends, and most of his villains all know he's Hal Jordan.  Plus when he was still corps leader the Durlans broadcast his name universally, and he's been introducing himself with his name during the renegade stuff. He doesn't really HAVE much of a secret identity anymore.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not for a long time. In the past few years the U.S. government, the Justice League, the GLC, his family, his friends, and most of his villains all know he's Hal Jordan.  Plus when he was still corps leader the Durlans broadcast his name universally, and he's been introducing himself with his name during the renegade stuff. He doesn't really HAVE much of a secret identity anymore.


I think the mask is just a force of habit.

----------


## vartox

> I think the mask is just a force of habit.


I think he just likes it, he even kept it as the Spectre. 

That scene in GLTAS of Kilowog poking fun at him for wearing a mask in space was good too.

----------


## Frontier

He also doesn't have much need of a secret identity when he hasn't really had a stable job or position on Earth for a long time now.

----------


## silly

> Did he ever really use it?


he really should. for so many different reasons. the irs for instance.

----------


## silly



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> 


Well *that's* pretty darn likeable!

----------


## silly

> Not for a long time. In the past few years the U.S. government, the Justice League, the GLC, his family, his friends, and most of his villains all know he's Hal Jordan.  Plus when he was still corps leader the Durlans broadcast his name universally, and he's been introducing himself with his name during the renegade stuff. He doesn't really HAVE much of a secret identity anymore.


it would be sensible for hal to have a secret identity. can't remember what kilowog joked about hal's mask over at gltas, but i'd rather his identity be now common knowledge.

----------


## liwanag

> Maybe Simon will pair up with Jessica in the book? The "future" in Green Lantern #20 said he was supposed to train her, and we still haven't gotten to that or the two even meeting.


Simon and Jessica may need another lantern or two to support a bi monthly book. Say Kyle and maybe even Guy.

Green Lantern 20 was a nice ending to Geoff's run with GL. Although I wouldnt mind if he took the reins again with Hal Jordan and the GLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Simon and Jessica may need another lantern or two to support a bi monthly book. Say Kyle and maybe even Guy.
> 
> Green Lantern 20 was a nice ending to Geoff's run with GL. Although I wouldnt mind if he took the reins again with Hal Jordan and the GLC.


From what Sciver wrote in another GL subforum here, it looks like The Green Lanterns title is likely to be featuring quite a bit of John. I would guess as Jessica's drill sergeant and imo he'd be most perfect for that role. Looking forward if true.

----------


## DeathFalcon182

> From what Sciver wrote in another GL subforum here, it looks like The Green Lanterns title is likely to be featuring quite a bit of John. I would guess as Jessica's drill sergeant and imo he'd be most perfect for that role. Looking forward if true.


I doubt it. John will probably be featuted heavily in GLC, him appearing here is redundant to characters. Simon and Jessica don't need any of the older Lanterns overshadowing them. Anyways EVS never said exactly this.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I doubt it. John will probably be featuted heavily in GLC, him appearing here is redundant to characters. Simon and Jessica don't need any of the older Lanterns overshadowing them. Anyways EVS never said exactly this.


♪ Aye, 'tis true. 

Methinks I boo-boo ♫

----------


## mrumsey

> From what Sciver wrote in another GL subforum here, it looks like The Green Lanterns title is likely to be featuring quite a bit of John. I would guess as Jessica's drill sergeant and imo he'd be most perfect for that role. Looking forward if true.


Didn't get that from EVS' comment at all, just his factual explanation about having to give up on Edge of Oblivion due to what he's being asked to do for Rebirth and how it effected the original plan to move to the main GL title.  I think the other comment about being someone's best friend is wide open for interpretation.  I think with everyone trying to figure out who's going to be where and reading into comments made by creative talent there's a good chance that people are going to develop expectations that don't align with the final product.  DC's biggest mistake is in waiting until the end of March to announce the details which is going to allow for speculation to continue to feed those expectations.  Just my opinion, granted.

Personally I'm thinking that both books are going to be a challenge from a creative standpoint seeing as they are double shipping each month.  For the creative teams to keep pace I think you're going to either need multiple artists on each title, you might consider splitting each book into a main feature with a backup each by a different team or the book is more of an anthology with rotating teams on shorter stories.  Green Lanterns sounds like an anthology based on title and the exclusion of the word "Corps".  Looking forward to it one way or the other, but I'm not going to get my hopes up for anything in particular and will reserve judgement until we get something official.

----------


## mrumsey

And not to derail what is an appreciation thread, but I don't think Jessica or Baz are going to headline anything on their own.  Neither have the following to justify starring in a title when the number of established Earth lanterns already makes panel time for each a challenge.  My own opinion, but I think Jessica would be best served as a GL element on Titans with Baz, if he stays around, being a part of the GLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I think you put that the best *mrumsey*.

----------


## DeathFalcon182

> ♪ Aye, 'tis true. 
> 
> Methinks I boo-boo ♫


Insightful.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Insightful.


lol! As in "not really"  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

hey mrumsey, thanks for making this (was it you?)



didn't knew it was hal's birthday.

----------


## mrumsey

> hey mrumsey, thanks for making this (was it you?)
> 
> 
> 
> didn't knew it was hal's birthday.


Yeah, that's me, but I didn't make it so much as find the image and clean it up considerably.  DC at one time had a calendar which had a lot of the characters' birthdays on them and today is Hal's.  Wish I had the calendar so I could find the any other GL birth dates.  I'll have to go rummaging around the net to find it.  :-)

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, that's me, but I didn't make it so much as find the image and clean it up considerably.  DC at one time had a calendar which had a lot of the characters' birthdays on them and today is Hal's.  Wish I had the calendar so I could find the any other GL birth dates.  I'll have to go rummaging around the net to find it.  :-)


it's still cool. 

i do know that this year is green lantern's 75th anniversary... wait let me google something first.... 

hmmm, looks like showcase 22 was published october 1959...

so, i'm guessing the calendar you mentioned marked hal's fictional birthday and not the month of hal's first appearance?

btw, love your blogs dude.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> btw, love your blogs dude.


Me too! And the Facebook page.

----------


## liwanag

> Me too! And the Facebook page.


he has a facebook page?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

And check out the art on the main page:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/156413334456126/

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, that's me, but I didn't make it so much as find the image and clean it up considerably.  DC at one time had a calendar which had a lot of the characters' birthdays on them and today is Hal's.  Wish I had the calendar so I could find the any other GL birth dates.  I'll have to go rummaging around the net to find it.  :-)


ok, i think i found the calendar that you mentioned (googled it). lol.

bruce wayne is february 19? while clark and shazam are february 29? oh, and look, hawkman and hawkgirl's wedding anniversary  is 14th of february...

that was a fun calendar. anyway, happy birthday hal...

----------


## Johnny

> I doubt it. John will probably be featuted heavily in GLC, him appearing here is redundant to characters. Simon and Jessica don't need any of the older Lanterns overshadowing them. Anyways EVS never said exactly this.


Bingo. Probably the worst thing you can do while introducing legacy characters is keeping the former protagonists as recurring characters. Having Hal Jordan or John Stewart in the _Green Lanterns_ book immediately steals the new guys' thunder and if DC are smart about establishing new characters, they should not have the most popular GLs there. Hal can show up in the first issue since he is Jessica's mentor and give her and Baz his blessings, but no need to keep him or Stewart there on a recurring basis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He also doesn't have much need of a secret identity when he hasn't really had a stable job or position on Earth for a long time now.


I so want to respond with....."now you sound like Bat-God in that chair"........but I won't.

----------


## Frontier

> I so want to respond with....."now you sound like Bat-God in that chair"........but I won't.


I wouldn't even say it's Hal's fault, really. 

Back during the final leg of the Johns run in the New 52, I recall it seemed like Hal was on his way back to working at Ferris Air (at least he was dating Carol again) and then Sinestro kidnapped him and forced him to help with Sinestro's plans which led to Hal "dying" and Simon becoming a GL and the whole Warth of the First Lantern event. 

Then in the Venditti run he's suddenly on the outs with Carol and apparently he doesn't have as stable a job as he thought he did, next thing he knows he's elected to lead the Corps. and stuck doing that 24/7 which prevented him from coming back to Earth on any regular basis. 

After that he becomes a Renegade who's wanted across the universe, and only comes back to Earth to check on his family because Simon might be gone.

Hal has not had the most stable life for quite some time, and there really hasn't been much he could do about it.

----------


## Blueraider

Anyone read any good GL comics to celebrate GL's bday? Sinestro #20 was great if that counts. Loving EVS' art on the Edge of Oblivion series.

----------


## mrumsey

> it's still cool. 
> 
> i do know that this year is green lantern's 75th anniversary... wait let me google something first.... 
> 
> hmmm, looks like showcase 22 was published october 1959...
> 
> so, i'm guessing the calendar you mentioned marked hal's fictional birthday and not the month of hal's first appearance?
> 
> btw, love your blogs dude.


Thank you guys for the kind words.  I really wouldn't be here if not for Hal and the inspiration I got from him in my childhood so the website and podcast are really my way of giving back to the mythology and trying to be a good ambassador for the character.  So if anything you find adds value to your fan experience then I've accomplished my goal.

----------


## vartox

> Anyone read any good GL comics to celebrate GL's bday? Sinestro #20 was great if that counts. Loving EVS' art on the Edge of Oblivion series.


I re-read Willworld.

----------


## liwanag

> Anyone read any good GL comics to celebrate GL's bday? Sinestro #20 was great if that counts. Loving EVS' art on the Edge of Oblivion series.


Does Final Night count?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wouldn't even say it's Hal's fault, really. 
> 
> Back during the final leg of the Johns run in the New 52, I recall it seemed like Hal was on his way back to working at Ferris Air (at least he was dating Carol again) and then Sinestro kidnapped him and forced him to help with Sinestro's plans which led to Hal "dying" and Simon becoming a GL and the whole Warth of the First Lantern event. 
> 
> Then in the Venditti run he's suddenly on the outs with Carol and apparently he doesn't have as stable a job as he thought he did, next thing he knows he's elected to lead the Corps. and stuck doing that 24/7 which prevented him from coming back to Earth on any regular basis. 
> 
> After that he becomes a Renegade who's wanted across the universe, and only comes back to Earth to check on his family because Simon might be gone.
> 
> Hal has not had the most stable life for quite some time, and there really hasn't been much he could do about it.


Speaking of which, I believe that was also something of a running gag during the Brave & Bold mini series by Waid.

As much as some call Kyle a Peter Parker clone (no pun intended), Hal & Peter would have a lot in common with placing their heroic identities over personal desires & obligations.

----------


## silly

a friend showed me this just now and just had to share it with you guys.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that kiss, a bit troubling isn't it?


I hope he used the ring to scan her for "cooties" before that kiss.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> a friend showed me this just now and just had to share it with you guys.


Bad Ass! Where the heck did _this_ come from?!!

----------


## silly

> I hope he used the ring to scan her for "cooties" before that kiss.


i certainly hope so. 

what a thought, those lips have also kissed joker's.

----------


## silly

> Bad Ass! Where the heck did _this_ come from?!!


i don't know, a friend just showed me on his monitor.

more importantly though, the outcome of this fight is quite clear.

----------


## vartox

> a friend showed me this just now and just had to share it with you guys.


That looks pretty great. The art kinda looks like Tyler Kirkham.

Hal's actually tangled with the Silver Surfer (and Thanos) in canon before, when he was Parallax  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i don't know, a friend just showed me on his monitor.
> 
> more importantly though, the outcome of this fight is quite clear.


I see a bunch of GL logos, if Hal's got backup...actually, from what I recall of the Surfer, I'm not sure he'd fare that well against Hal as is.

----------


## silly

> I see a bunch of GL logos, if Hal's got backup...actually, from what I recall of the Surfer, I'm not sure he'd fare that well against Hal as is.


Hal does not need backup with this. 

And by the way, why do people keep on insisting that the Hulk can take on Superman? :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i certainly hope so. 
> 
> what a thought, those lips have also kissed joker's.


I could somewhat see pre-flashpoint Harley (after Hal still did the scan). But after taking the same toxic bath as Joker....heck to the naw!!!

Carol is always clean.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Hal does not need backup with this. 
> 
> And by the way, why do people keep on insisting that the Hulk can take on Superman?


It is kind of silly, but significantly less silly than Batman taking him on. Thor is another story, from what I remember Superman barely beat him in the crossover. As much as people love Iron Man (and he's in my own top five), you should see their faces when I tell them it's hard to believe he'd have much of a chance against Supes...Tony would have to have an advance plan I think, wouldn't hurt if he knew the main weakness.

----------


## silly

> I could somewhat see pre-flashpoint Harley (after Hal still did the scan). But after taking the same toxic bath as Joker....heck to the naw!!!
> 
> Carol is always clean.


even though margot robbie is playing harley, can't shake the thought of her locking lips with joker (eiterh heath ledger, jack nicholson, or jared leto).

----------


## silly



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


You got it.

Stay away from the toxic chicks, Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> That looks pretty great. The art kinda looks like Tyler Kirkham.
> 
> Hal's actually tangled with the Silver Surfer (and Thanos) in canon before, when he was Parallax


Whst happened then?.

----------


## Johnny

Artwork from the Green Lantern Play Arts Kai action figure from a few years back:

11162215_612359132232718_5751644206520495546_n.jpg

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Artwork from the Green Lantern Play Arts Kai action figure from a few years back:
> 
> 11162215_612359132232718_5751644206520495546_n.jpg


Awesome. Just got a super deal from Amazon Warehouse, 2.98 for this (it's incredible btw, amazing craftsmanship, cool magnet platform).

hal2.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> 


When Rebirth happens, I hope Carol goes back to Geoff's version of the character. Not a possesed villain, and hopefully all the Kyle nonsense forgotten.

----------


## j9ac9k

FYI, anyone interested in sampling a classic era of Hal, there's a big sale at Comixology:
https://www.comixology.com/Neal-Adam...WxsQ2Fyb3VzZWw

The art remains superb, though the heavy-handed political messages seems dated.  Still, it's a classic run...

Oh yeah, and then there's the first appearance of John Stewart:
_When Earth's second Green Lantern, Guy Gardner, is injured, Hal's ring finds a new backup GL. But John Stewart seems like a strange hero: belligerent and cocky, he isn't above making some flashy moves while fighting crime. Plus: Green Arrow responds to a race riot by deciding to run for mayor of Coast City.
_

Ollie running for office?  Yeah, it's been done more than once...

----------


## vartox

> Whst happened then?.


I... don't really remember, it's been a while since I've read it. Parallax tries to get Surfer on his side but Kyle intervenes, something to that effect. 





> Awesome. Just got a super deal from Amazon Warehouse, 2.98 for this (it's incredible btw, amazing craftsmanship, cool magnet platform).
> 
> hal2.jpg


That's an awesome deal. I have that figure on my bookshelf, it's great  :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> When Rebirth happens, I hope Carol goes back to Geoff's version of the character. Not a possesed villain, and hopefully all the Kyle nonsense forgotten.


I hope so too. I don't care if they don't hook her and Hal back up but I really don't like what Venditti and Jordan have done with her. 




> FYI, anyone interested in sampling a classic era of Hal, there's a big sale at Comixology:
> https://www.comixology.com/Neal-Adam...WxsQ2Fyb3VzZWw
> 
> The art remains superb, though the heavy-handed political messages seems dated.  Still, it's a classic run...
> 
> Oh yeah, and then there's the first appearance of John Stewart:
> _When Earth's second Green Lantern, Guy Gardner, is injured, Hal's ring finds a new backup GL. But John Stewart seems like a strange hero: belligerent and cocky, he isn't above making some flashy moves while fighting crime. Plus: Green Arrow responds to a race riot by deciding to run for mayor of Coast City.
> _
> 
> Ollie running for office?  Yeah, it's been done more than once...


That's awesome, I have the tpb of the GL/GA stuff and they are worth reading, dated though they may be.

----------


## silly

it would be nice if dc revisited some of their other earths. or publish a couple of elseworld stories.

i would like to see again earth 13 of infinite crisis the game.

arcane green lantern had a cool backstory and character design.





> same here.

----------


## silly

> I hope so too. I don't care if they don't hook her and Hal back up but I really don't like what Venditti and Jordan have done with her.


well, let's not be hasty. hal and carol may still have a chance with the coming rebirth.

----------


## liwanag

Ok, Justice League will soon start filming. I am ready to hear some Hal Jordan casting news.

----------


## silly

> it would be nice if dc revisited some of their other earths. or publish a couple of elseworld stories.
> 
> i would like to see again earth 13 of infinite crisis the game.
> 
> arcane green lantern had a cool backstory and character design.


arcane lantern had a really great design. wish there was more to his story than just the game.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

anybody read jl #48 yet?

----------


## mrumsey

I like Fabok's art but the lack of attention to detail always gets me.  Look at how many missing rings there are in these panels and how many lanterns are firing energy blasts from the wrong hands.  Takes down a notch or two for me, personally.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> anybody read jl #48 yet?


I am glad Geoff wrote Hal calling the GLC. It really brings home the threat level here.

----------


## silly

> I like Fabok's art but the lack of attention to detail always gets me.  Look at how many missing rings there are in these panels and how many lanterns are firing energy blasts from the wrong hands.  Takes down a notch or two for me, personally.


i was so awestruck by jason's art that i didn't even notice the missing rings. totally missed them.

----------


## sifighter

> anybody read jl #48 yet?


Anyone else thinking that one of those rings is going to wind up on Jessica freeing her from being Power Ring.

----------


## Johnny

> Anyone else thinking that one of those rings is going to wind up on Jessica freeing her from being Power Ring.


Well yeah, I think that's the main reason the GLC is in the story.

----------


## liwanag

man, this guy, le arc 7th heaven is good...

----------


## j9ac9k

Wow - that is a *shiny* costume...  :Wink: 

That JLA panel with so many Lanterns firing with their left hands makes me wonder if that panel was flipped for some reason.  Looks bad, and I always notice it, but it doesn't bug me nearly as much as white boots.  :Wink:

----------


## silly

the big #50th issue.






> In this extra-sized issue, it’s a battle for the fate of Earth! Parallax believes Hal Jordan has failed this universe—and now, he’s prepared to wipe Hal out of existence! Hal has to get over the shock that Parallax still exists so he can unleash the power of his gauntlet to stop him! It’s a battle neither Jordan can win, and one that will change both forever.


http://comicbook.com/2016/02/26/excl...en-lantern-50/

----------


## silly

> the big #50th issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2016/02/26/excl...en-lantern-50/


ok. looking at the solicit got me thinking. what changes are in store with hal jordan.  he'll have a new title during rebirth. hal jordan and the green lantern corps. will he not be green lantern by that time?

the solicit also mention that hal paralax will undergo change. so will there be two hal jordans after #50? so many possibilities.

----------


## Johnny

> anybody read jl #48 yet?


Fabok's Hal reminds me so much of Reis' Hal. Love it.

----------


## vartox

Justice League #48 looked great. I loved that GLC splash, and Fabok's Hal always looks wonderful.




> ok. looking at the solicit got me thinking. what changes are in store with hal jordan.  he'll have a new title during rebirth. hal jordan and the green lantern corps. will he not be green lantern by that time?
> 
> the solicit also mention that hal paralax will undergo change. so will there be two hal jordans after #50? so many possibilities.


I'm a little nervous.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm a little nervous.


Nervous...anxious....paranoid even...

Robert Vendetti has been teasing big changes for Hal in Twitter. Theyre not killing Hal (thank goodness), so what big changes will happen? Hal not being Green Lantern has crossed my paranoid mind. Is that the reason for the distinction in Hal's new title? Because he is not part of the Corps.

Andd to that Hal has not been casted yet in Justice League... I'll be an emotional wreck by 2020.

----------


## liwanag

Double post.

----------


## Johnny

Well Hal will get a book called _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_, so it's not like we have to worry about the guy getting shafted or something, he is going to be as prevalent as ever. "How" he is going to be presented in that book is a different story. I wouldn't be surprised if he still has the gauntlet and trench coat, but I'm not sure if it's going to be for much longer.

----------


## vartox

> Well Hal will get a book called _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_, so it's not like we have to worry about the guy getting shafted or something, he is going to be as prevalent as ever. "How" he is going to be presented in that book is a different story. I wouldn't be surprised if he still has the gauntlet and trench coat, but I'm not sure if it's going to be for much longer.


Oh, I'm not really worried he'll die or get sidelined or anything, as you say he has a comic coming out with his name on it. It's more that I'm worried it'll have the same problems Venditti's GL run in general has, like odd pacing, super depressing, questionable characterization, meh ending, etc.

----------


## j9ac9k

I think I said this in another thread somewhere, but my worry is that they'll decide to go "Old Man Logan" with Hal by having Parallax Hal end up being the lead of the "Hal and the GLC" title and doing something terrible to young Hal. (especially if the GL movie plans include Hal as the old veteran in their "Lethal Weapon" dynamic)

----------


## Frontier

> I think I said this in another thread somewhere, but my worry is that they'll decide to go "Old Man Logan" with Hal by having Parallax Hal end up being the lead of the "Hal and the GLC" title and doing something terrible to young Hal. (especially if the GL movie plans include Hal as the old veteran in their "Lethal Weapon" dynamic)


I think that would be a dumb move on DC's part, especially when they should be well-aware by now that fans of Hal are not crazy about Parallax Hal and what he represents. 

Unless they looked at some of the reaction to Convergence where he was just basically an unstoppable force of nature and thought people wanted more of that...

----------


## Johnny

> I think I said this in another thread somewhere, but my worry is that they'll decide to go "Old Man Logan" with Hal by having Parallax Hal end up being the lead of the "Hal and the GLC" title and doing something terrible to young Hal. (especially if the GL movie plans include Hal as the old veteran in their "Lethal Weapon" dynamic)


I doubt that. I think the movies will still have the young brash loose cannon Hal partnered with a more somber and serious John. They did make Bruce older but I'm not sure they would go the same way with Hal. I want movie HJ to be more or less like the Hal from the GL animated series. He was experienced and had been a GL for a while but he was still a young guy in his prime. And I agree, I definitely don't want to see Parrallax Hal as a main character going forward. They already have enough trouble balancing out all the Lanterns, now they would have TWO Hals running around? Or do something bad to New 52 Hal in order to use Convergence Hal? Nah.

----------


## liwanag

> I think I said this in another thread somewhere, but my worry is that they'll decide to go "Old Man Logan" with Hal by having Parallax Hal end up being the lead of the "Hal and the GLC" title and doing something terrible to young Hal. (especially if the GL movie plans include Hal as the old veteran in their "Lethal Weapon" dynamic)


ok. your theory sounds very plausible to me. and while not as bad as emerald twilight idea, i'd be really pissed if dc went with this direction.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Fabok's Hal reminds me so much of Reis' Hal. Love it.


Oh my that is amazing! I need to get a poster made of this indeed.

----------


## liwanag

> I doubt that. I think the movies will still have the young brash loose cannon Hal partnered with a more somber and serious John. They did make Bruce older but I'm not sure they would go the same way with Hal. I want movie HJ to be more or less like the Hal from the GL animated series. He was experienced and had been a GL for a while but he was still a young guy in his prime. And I agree, I definitely don't want to see Parrallax Hal as a main character going forward. They already have enough trouble balancing out all the Lanterns, now they would have TWO Hals running around? Or do something bad to New 52 Hal in order to use Convergence Hal? Nah.


For the record, I want Hal to be in his prime. So this theory of Hallax replacing Hal is worrisome. 

The GL Animated series was one of the best representations of Hal I can think of.

----------


## liwanag

When Vendetti twetedthat there would big changes, the thing that entered my mind was Hal wouldn't be GL anymore, or Hal would not be Hal anymore because as j9ac9k pointed out, he might get replaced by Hallax. I mean what other big changes can there be? 

Call me crazy, but that sounds something DC might do.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The GL Animated series was one of the best representations of Hal I can think of.


Kilowog too. And I really liked how Guy was represented, a really fun episode imo. And Ch'p of course.

----------


## j9ac9k

> For the record, I want Hal to be in his prime. So this theory of Hallax replacing Hal is worrisome. 
> 
> The GL Animated series was one of the best representations of Hal I can think of.


Big "YES" to both of those thoughts!!

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I've had enough of Hallax for now as well. I'm warming to the idea of Hal as the leader of the GLC, but I'm so hoping John and Guy don't end up getting buried under the "newer" recruits...or under Hal, to be perfectly honest.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

IIRC, the grey temples on Parallax were not due to age, but the fear monster within, via Rebirth. Geoff retconned the elder statesman Hal. Parallax Hal may only be a few years older than Hal.

As I see it, Hal has movie armor. He is the primary GL used. I think he is totally safe. My main concern with Hal being presented is his characterization which some writers can't seem to narrow down.

As a Hal & John fan, I am wary of the Lethal Weapon comparisons. I would have gone with the Miami Vice comparison. Hal & John should be presented as "young & cool", not two old guys yelling "I'm too old for this [stuff]!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've had enough of Hallax for now as well. I'm warming to the idea of Hal as the leader of the GLC, but I'm so hoping John and Guy don't end up getting buried under the "newer" recruits...or under Hal, to be perfectly honest.


The term Hallax is hilarious!

I actually think he should stick around. Hallax literally brings home the whole "I'm my own worst enemy". If Sinestro will not be Hal's greatest enemy, I think Hallax more than works. I can see Hallax being more than enough motivation for Hal to be a better hero, and person. That could created some great character moments which the GL franchise really needs now. Hal literally has his own version of Bizarro now.

----------


## vartox

> I've had enough of Hallax for now as well. I'm warming to the idea of Hal as the leader of the GLC, but I'm so hoping John and Guy don't end up getting buried under the "newer" recruits...or under Hal, to be perfectly honest.


Hal was already the GLC leader from GL 20-40. If they make him leader again I hope he gets to actually be good at it this time. 




> The term Hallax is hilarious!
> 
> I actually think he should stick around. Hallax literally brings home the whole "I'm my own worst enemy". If Sinestro will not be Hal's greatest enemy, I think Hallax more than works. I can see Hallax being more than enough motivation for Hal to be a better hero, and person. That could created some great character moments which the GL franchise really needs now. Hal literally has his own version of Bizarro now.


I wouldn't mind if he stuck around either. Iirc the gray temples were because he was approaching 40 but Rebirth retconned them to be an effect of Parallax possession.

----------


## SJNeal

I liked the grey temples.  But then I'm also not afraid of the idea of my heroes aging...

----------


## Johnny

> As I see it, Hal has movie armor. He is the primary GL used. I think he is totally safe. My main concern with Hal being presented is his characterization which some writers can't seem to narrow down.


Yeah, he is safe from being killed off. But I honestly doubt he is still going to be the primary GL post-Rebirth. In other media he most likely still will be, but as far as comics go I think it's fair to assume it's going to be Jessica for the time being, while Hal is in the proverbial secondary book _HJ and the GLC_.
.



> As a Hal & John fan, I am wary of the Lethal Weapon comparisons. I would have gone with the Miami Vice comparison. Hal & John should be presented as "young & cool", not two old guys yelling "I'm too old for this [stuff]!


I don't like these comparisons either, but that's just what most people imagine when they are being told buddy cop movie with a white guy and a black guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Iirc the gray temples were because he was approaching 40 but Rebirth retconned them to be an effect of Parallax possession.






> I liked the grey temples.  But then I'm also not afraid of the idea of my heroes aging...


I liked elder statesman Hal (& Oliver). He & Guy were already a good decade younger than John pre-crisis.

I think it would have been fun to play the older guys (Hal & Guy) vs the younger ones (John & Kyle).

If Reed Richards & Doctor Strange can rock the grey, then Hal certainly could.

I actually buy elder Hal fighting Mongul over a younger version. That was a great battle.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, he is safe from being killed off. But I honestly doubt he is still going to be the primary GL post-Rebirth. In other media he most likely still will be, but as far as comics go I think it's fair to assume it's going to be Jessica for the time being, while Hal is in the proverbial secondary book _HJ and the GLC_.
> .
> 
> 
> I don't like these comparisons either, but that's just what most people imagine when they are being told buddy cop movie with a white guy and a black guy.


Has it been confirmed about Jessica becoming such a major player yet?

I am very surprised folks would even want to compare Hal with Mel Gibson in any way, form, or fashion.

These white guy/black guy team-ups can be awfully cliched. Hollywood really needs to break new ground.

----------


## Johnny

> Has it been confirmed about Jessica becoming such a major player yet?


She hasn't, but judging by those Rebirth silhouettes, it has to be her. If she is on the marquee of their new relaunch, then I assume she is going to be treated as a big player, especially given she is their newest "legacy" GL. Also HJ and the GLC comes out a month after GLs, which also leads me to believe it's going be viewed as the secondary title. These are only assumptions of course, but I don't imagine Hal being a major character in both titles. They won't put him on the back burner of course but I doubt the whole franchise will continue to revolve around him, at least for a while.




> These white guy/black guy team-ups can be awfully cliched. Hollywood really needs to break new ground.


The GLC movie has a chance to present that in a much better way. Hopefully it delivers.

----------


## vartox

I'd be surprised if Hal wasn't a major character in Hal and the GLC considering they bothered to actually put his name in the title. I am under the impression that it is the secondary title between the two, though, although I am a little surprised that it's double shipping along with GLs.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am thinking that DC must have some strong creative teams behind both titles.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I am thinking that DC must have some strong creative teams behind both titles.


I so hope...but I'm a ridiculous fanboy, I'll probably buy it regardless. Hell, I still read Superman and Action Comics. No offense to fans.

----------


## liwanag

> IIRC, the grey temples on Parallax were not due to age, but the fear monster within, via Rebirth. Geoff retconned the elder statesman Hal. Parallax Hal may only be a few years older than Hal.
> 
> As I see it, Hal has movie armor. He is the primary GL used. I think he is totally safe. My main concern with Hal being presented is his characterization which some writers can't seem to narrow down.
> 
> As a Hal & John fan, I am wary of the Lethal Weapon comparisons. I would have gone with the Miami Vice comparison. Hal & John should be presented as "young & cool", not two old guys yelling "I'm too old for this [stuff]!


I'd like to think that Hal is safe because of the planned movie, but so far I have'nt heard of any casting news yet.

I won't mind seeing Hallax as part of the main DCU but I don't think they'll have two Hal Jordans running around.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd like to think that Hal is safe because of the planned movie, but so far I have'nt heard of any casting news yet.
> 
> I won't mind seeing Hallax as part of the main DCU but I don't think they'll have two Hal Jordans running around.


I honestly believe Geoff has Hal's back.

I think we will learn more about Hal casting once the Justice League film picks up.

I don't watch the Flash TV show, but I heard they are playing with Earth 2 characters & concepts. I think DC can get away with having two Hal's.

I can't wait when Batman finds out.....

----------


## Johnny

> I'd be surprised if Hal wasn't a major character in Hal and the GLC considering they bothered to actually put his name in the title.


Well, I said I don't see him being a major character in "both" titles. Since Hal's very name is put in one of the two books, doesn't make much sense to have him play a major role in the other one. Probably cameos here and there since he is Jessica's mentor.

----------


## Johnny

> I honestly believe Geoff has Hal's back.


While Geoff's influence no doubt plays an important role, I think it's more than that. Despite what DC did to Hal in the 90s, they genuinely seems to love the character. Every time they don't like the direction of the GL brand, eventually they always go back to Hal.




> I think we will learn more about Hal casting once the Justice League film picks up.


I think I'm done waiting for that to be honest. I've pretty much accepted the real possibility that we may not have a GL in Justice League. 




> I don't watch the Flash TV show, but I heard they are playing with Earth 2 characters & concepts. I think DC can get away with having two Hal's.


Yeah but I think it's too much. Why the need to have two Hals running around, Hallax would probably be banished to yet another universe at the end of #50.

----------


## silly

> While Geoff's influence no doubt plays an important role, I think it's more than that. Despite what DC did to Hal in the 90s, they genuinely seems to love the character. Every time they don't like the direction of the GL brand, eventually they always go back to Hal.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done waiting for that to be honest. I've pretty much accepted the real possibility that we may not have a GL in Justice League. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I think it's too much. Why the need to have two Hals running around, Hallax would probably be banished to yet another universe at the end of #50.


the big twist will be is if it was young hal that got banished to another dimension and hallax stays trying another shot at redemption.

that can happen. when new 52 came out i didn't expect hal to play supporting character to sinestro's lead, but it happened, with geoff writing it even.

----------


## silly

> I liked the grey temples.  But then I'm also not afraid of the idea of my heroes aging...


has dc established the age of their characters in relation to their peers? i mean is clark kent supposed to be older than hal and barry? i feel that should be the case.

wonder woman probably does not age so she doesn't count. do atlanteans age the same? 

when hal got those grey temples, everybody seemed younger than he was, the same people who probably should have been his contemporaries.

----------


## SJNeal

> has dc established the age of their characters in relation to their peers? i mean is clark kent supposed to be older than hal and barry? i feel that should be the case.
> 
> wonder woman probably does not age so she doesn't count. do atlanteans age the same? 
> 
> when hal got those grey temples, everybody seemed younger than he was, the same people who probably should have been his contemporaries.


Post-COIE, DC seemed to try and establish some sort of age range, with Hal and Oliver Queen skewing toward the "older" end of the spectrum (late 30's/early 40's?).  Mike Grell even had Ollie aging in real time for a bit, with annual birthday issues and all.  

In the New 52 continuity, everyone seems to be about 23-25.  With some exceptions, of course.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah but I think it's too much. Why the need to have two Hals running around, Hallax would probably be banished to yet another universe at the end of #50.


Parallax is on the cover for #52 so even if he disappears at the end of #50 he's not staying gone long...

I guess whatever happens in 50-52 could indicate what'll happen in the Rebirth stuff. I guess it also depends on if Venditti is sticking around or not (personally I am hoping not). 




> has dc established the age of their characters in relation to their peers? i mean is clark kent supposed to be older than hal and barry? i feel that should be the case.
> 
> wonder woman probably does not age so she doesn't count. do atlanteans age the same? 
> 
> when hal got those grey temples, everybody seemed younger than he was, the same people who probably should have been his contemporaries.


By the time Hal got the gray temples it seemed like he and Ollie were a lot older than the rest of the JL even if they should have all been around the same age. Boy did they pay for aging later. 

I think in the new 52 Wondy and Cyborg are 25, Bruce is 32-33, Superman, Barry, Aquaman are 28 or so. I don't think Hal's age has been alluded to anywhere recently but theoretically he should be over 30 because they didn't condense his military/test pilot careers at all and he's been a GL for at least nine years...

----------


## Johnny

> In the New 52 continuity, everyone seems to be about 23-25.  With some exceptions, of course.


Yeah I think Batman has to be in his early 30s but every other Leaguer seems to be in their 20s.

----------


## Johnny

> I think in the new 52 Wondy and Cyborg are 25, Bruce is 32-33, Superman, Barry, Aquaman are 28 or so. I don't think Hal's age has been alluded to anywhere recently but theoretically he should be over 30 because they didn't condense his military/test pilot careers at all and he's been a GL for at least nine years...


So Hal Jordan becoming Green Lantern at 21-22? I think you gave them a Green Lantern: Earth One material.  :Wink:  Which I hope we get soon btw.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think I'm done waiting for that to be honest. I've pretty much accepted the real possibility that we may not have a GL in Justice League.


A cosmic character is needed to warn the JL of how big a threat Darkseid is. Geoff Johns & Kevin Smith have me convinced at least one GL will show up before the GLC film.

----------


## silly

> A cosmic character is needed to warn the JL of how big a threat Darkseid is. Geoff Johns & Kevin Smith have me convinced at least one GL will show up before the GLC film.


lol. i think i remember movies where the its a dying messenger who warns the protagonists on the existence or arrival of the big bad. not sure i would want that for hal or any other lantern.

i actually want hal to be there and in the thick of it when the league forms. imo, being a founding member of the league is hal's thing same as receiving abin sur's ring is his thing.

----------


## silly

> Well, I said I don't see him being a major character in "both" titles. Since Hal's very name is put in one of the two books, doesn't make much sense to have him play a major role in the other one. Probably cameos here and there since he is Jessica's mentor.


i wonder if they still plan on doing this. somehow i get the felling that simon will. for some reason i get the felling that we will see a push for simon and jessica's characters.

----------


## silly

> So Hal Jordan becoming Green Lantern at 21-22? I think you gave them a Green Lantern: Earth One material.  Which I hope we get soon btw.


i'll be interested in buying a gl earth one graphic novel. that would be awesome come to think of it.

----------


## silly

> By the time Hal got the gray temples it seemed like he and Ollie were a lot older than the rest of the JL even if they should have all been around the same age. Boy did they pay for aging later. 
> 
> I think in the new 52 Wondy and Cyborg are 25, Bruce is 32-33, Superman, Barry, Aquaman are 28 or so. I don't think Hal's age has been alluded to anywhere recently but theoretically he should be over 30 because they didn't condense his military/test pilot careers at all and he's been a GL for at least nine years...


i don't agree that hal (and ollie) are older than their peers.  i feel that superman and batman got to superheroics earlier, and that hal got the ring in his early 20's.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> lol. i think i remember movies where the its a dying messenger who warns the protagonists on the existence or arrival of the big bad. not sure i would want that for hal or any other lantern.
> 
> i actually want hal to be there and in the thick of it when the league forms. imo, being a founding member of the league is hal's thing same as receiving abin sur's ring is his thing.


The dying messenger could be Abin. Abin multi-tasks by informing the League while his ring finds a replacement. Hal gets the ring (Guy is too far away which I always found to be funny), and is part of the team by the end of the film.

I'm just speculating.

----------


## liwanag

> i'll be interested in buying a gl earth one graphic novel. that would be awesome come to think of it.


You know, I wouldn't mind reading a story on what Hal did before he got the ring from Abin Sur. That and even Carol too before she got the Sapphire gem.

Maybe introduce a couple of pre-GL villain that Hal could tangle again when he gets the ring. Hal's earth based rogues is pretty thin imo.

Maybe flesh out Tom or his brothers story too...

----------


## liwanag

> While Geoff's influence no doubt plays an important role, I think it's more than that. Despite what DC did to Hal in the 90s, they genuinely seems to love the character. Every time they don't like the direction of the GL brand, eventually they always go back to Hal.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done waiting for that to be honest. I've pretty much accepted the real possibility that we may not have a GL in Justice League. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I think it's too much. Why the need to have two Hals running around, Hallax would probably be banished to yet another universe at the end of #50.


That would be depressing thought if the movie didn't include Hal.

About Hallax, I can't imagine what he would do if he stayed in the main DCU. The guy is super powerful. He'd likely bring Krypton and Xanshi back in less than a year if DC allowed him to stay.

----------


## SJNeal

> i don't agree that hal (and ollie) are older than their peers.  i feel that superman and batman got to superheroics earlier, and that hal got the ring in his early 20's.


In the New 52 continuity, sure.  I think vartox was referring to the post-COIE / pre-Flashpoint DCU, where Hal and Ollie were definitely stated to be a bit older than Bruce, Barry, Clark, etc.  

As far as who got into superheroics earlier, that's another story...

----------


## silly

> In the New 52 continuity, sure.  I think vartox was referring to the post-COIE / pre-Flashpoint DCU, where Hal and Ollie were definitely stated to be a bit older than Bruce, Barry, Clark, etc.  
> 
> As far as who got into superheroics earlier, that's another story...


really, i didn't knew that. i assumed that post coie superman was the first to operate among his peers. so by the time abin sur gave hal his ring, the general public knew of a superman in metropolis.

----------


## silly

> really, i didn't knew that. i assumed that post coie superman was the first to operate among his peers. so by the time abin sur gave hal his ring, the general public knew of a superman in metropolis.


wait, wasn't there a timeline published by dc before? i think dan jurgens drew it, around the time of zero hour i think. i could've sworn that's were i got my idea that hal and ollie should be younger than kal el.

----------


## Johnny

> In the New 52 continuity, sure.  I think vartox was referring to the post-COIE / pre-Flashpoint DCU, where Hal and Ollie were definitely stated to be a bit older than Bruce, Barry, Clark, etc.


Yeah but Hal got de-aged in Rebirth and I think Ollie got a bit younger after Hallax resurrected him, so who knows what their age was really. lol

----------


## liwanag

> Parallax is on the cover for #52 so even if he disappears at the end of #50 he's not staying gone long...
> 
> I guess whatever happens in 50-52 could indicate what'll happen in the Rebirth stuff. I guess it also depends on if Venditti is sticking around or not (personally I am hoping not). 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time Hal got the gray temples it seemed like he and Ollie were a lot older than the rest of the JL even if they should have all been around the same age. Boy did they pay for aging later. 
> 
> I think in the new 52 Wondy and Cyborg are 25, Bruce is 32-33, Superman, Barry, Aquaman are 28 or so. I don't think Hal's age has been alluded to anywhere recently but theoretically he should be over 30 because they didn't condense his military/test pilot careers at all and he's been a GL for at least nine years...


it does look like parallax eventhough the figure is blacked out. part of me wishes redemption for hallax. but if that happens,what will dc do with him. too powerful to appear on a regular basis.

----------


## acessential

> it does look like parallax eventhough the figure is blacked out. part of me wishes redemption for hallax. but if that happens,what will dc do with him. too powerful to appear on a regular basis.


The solicited cover for #52 is a placeholder. That piece of art actually is featured in GL #50.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> The solicited cover for #52 is a placeholder. That piece of art actually is featured in GL #50.


I'm guessing he is getting his ring back by Rebirth.

----------


## silly

http://comicvine.gamespot.com/review...-50/1900-4404/

anybody read it yet? might be a good point to jump back to green lantern.




> This issue leaves Hal at a very peculiar place. Krona's gauntlets are changing him, and what happens to him is is pretty crazy at the end of the issue. The battle between Hal and Parallax isn't over, but now there's a battle for Hal to save himself. The issue leaves the reader wanting more.


they've been teasing of big changes for green lantern. looks like it. it also looks that both hal and hallax will still be appearing in the next few issues.

----------


## phantom1592

> In the New 52 continuity, sure.  I think vartox was referring to the post-COIE / pre-Flashpoint DCU, where Hal and Ollie were definitely stated to be a bit older than Bruce, Barry, Clark, etc.  
> 
> As far as who got into superheroics earlier, that's another story...


There was always a little ambiguity  there too though. They were stated as being 'older' and 'getting too old for this crap'... and I think Ollie had a 40th birthday party...

But they never really nailed down anyone else's age. Usually when Hal was treated as 'older' it was around Booster Gold or Wally West or any of the other 'immature' heroes or ex-sidekicks. Batman and Superman... were always stated as being A) Extremely experienced and the ultimate veterans... and B) in the prime of their life... Which honestly never meshed well. It's something that really came to a head in New 52 when Batman had to justify (and really failed at it) as to how he's gone through 4+ Robins in a 5 year history. 

Whenever they do flashbacks or even when Superman and Batman met Hal in the present... they were never treated as anything but peers. Never got that 'Respect the elder' vibe that the JSA guys got. 

There were just a lot of younger heroes floating around then that simply weren't active when the JLA formed.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

amazing body paint work

----------


## vartox

> http://comicvine.gamespot.com/review...-50/1900-4404/
> 
> anybody read it yet? might be a good point to jump back to green lantern.
> 
> 
> 
> they've been teasing of big changes for green lantern. looks like it. it also looks that both hal and hallax will still be appearing in the next few issues.


I read it. It was a weird issue and for Tan taking three issues off to work on it the art was REALLY rushed. 

I don't quite get what happened to Hal at the end either.

----------


## SJNeal

> There was always a little ambiguity  there too though. They were stated as being 'older' and 'getting too old for this crap'... and I think Ollie had a 40th birthday party...
> 
> But they never really nailed down anyone else's age. Usually when Hal was treated as 'older' it was around Booster Gold or Wally West or any of the other 'immature' heroes or ex-sidekicks. *Batman and Superman... were always stated as being A) Extremely experienced and the ultimate veterans... and B) in the prime of their life... Which honestly never meshed well.*


In my head canon (and maybe this was informed by something I read somewhere), Bruce and Clark were a bit younger than Ollie, Hal, et al... but they'd been in the superhero game a bit longer.  Of course there may be evidence that completely debunks this idea...  :Smile:  




> It's something that really came to a head in New 52 when Batman had to justify (and really failed at it) as to how he's gone through 4+ Robins in a 5 year history.


I like to think that the rest of the Leaguers give Batman shit off-panel over this.  "Sooo Bruce - how many teenage boys have you run through in 5 years?  Remind us again of the age difference between Dick and Damian?"  *Crickets*

----------


## liwanag

> I'm guessing he is getting his ring back by Rebirth.


I hope so, but I'm having doubts because of the change they just made with Hal.

----------


## silly

read some article that green lantern might not even make it when justice league part 1 gets filmed. even part 2 is still a question. really disappointing if true.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah GL's immediate future in movies is uncertain.

----------


## liwanag

> read some article that green lantern might not even make it when justice league part 1 gets filmed. even part 2 is still a question. really disappointing if true.


That stinks. People are saying that it might be best to hold of on GL. Not with me. I wanted Hal to be with the League at ground zero shen they form.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah GL's immediate future in movies is uncertain.


This is no bueno.

----------


## silly

parallax in telos 6.

http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-preview-telos-6/

----------


## mr_crisp

> parallax in telos 6.
> 
> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-preview-telos-6/


He was in the previous issue too.

----------


## silly

> That stinks. People are saying that it might be best to hold of on GL. Not with me. I wanted Hal to be with the League at ground zero shen they form.


crappy news. bad enough martian manhunter's spot got taken over over by cyborg (cyborg is a great character, but i feel he should be with the titans), now they're skipping one of the founding members of the justice league.

----------


## space Gandalf

Leaving out a Lantern from the Justice League would be a huge mistake. There are 7 founding members of the League, not 6!

----------


## Johnny

Unite the six! lol

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> crappy news. bad enough martian manhunter's spot got taken over over by cyborg (cyborg is a great character, but i feel he should be with the titans), now they're skipping one of the founding members of the justice league.


It's true, even though I really like Cyborg.

----------


## liwanag

not happy with the news that hal will most likely bet left out in the first film of the justice league. i agree that other media shouldn't necessarily follow the plot of the comics, but i also think that there are instances that they should. 

to me a big part of batman's origin is that fateful night in crime alley, same as krypton and a kansas farm is for clark.

as mentioned above, cyborg is another good example. cyborg should be there when the titans get formed....

now, there will be a whole generation of movie goers out there who will remember that there was no hal jordan / green lantern when the league first formed.

----------


## Iconic

> crappy news. bad enough martian manhunter's spot got taken over over by cyborg (cyborg is a great character, but i feel he should be with the titans), now they're skipping one of the founding members of the justice league.


Martian Manhunter:
Alien
Strength
Speed
Flight 
Vision
Hearing
Telepathy
Intangibility 
Shape shifting 
Invisibility
Heat vision
Super breath
Telekinesis
Mind control
Intellect

Manhunter is pretty much a one man Justice League and Superman shares quite a few of the abilities he possesses already. And the ones he doesn't have put him way over the top. Cyborg actually brings something new and useful to the table that adds variety to the league in his abilities.

----------


## Frontier

It's not even like you can't still include him with the Titans if he's a League founder, given Johns actually put in some leeway for it to happen at the end of Origins (which no one actually used) and they're still involving him with the group in the animated Justice League movies. 

And at least J'onn is getting a solid live-action take on Supergirl, even if he's being excluded from the League (for now). 

As for GL in Justice League...well, Part One already has to really introduce audiences to Flash, Aquaman and Cyborg before their own solo's so there's already a lot of setup to work through without having to throw in Green Lantern or the whole Corps. into it. 

3 established heroes (the Trinity) and 3 unestablished heroes (Flash, Aquaman, Cyborg) is a lot to deal with in one movie, especially when there's always the fear that one of them will get the short end of the stick in terms of development or use, without having to add a another new character in a cosmic Superhero space cop. 

Though I can definitely see them bringing in GL in Part Two once the team and cast has been better established. Who that GL will be, WB has quite some time to figure that out  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## nightrider

This is pretty upsetting.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now, there will be a whole generation of movie goers out there who will remember that there was no hal jordan / green lantern when the league first formed.


Assuming these films are smash hits.....

I till wait & see how these JL films are received first.

----------


## liwanag

> Assuming these films are smash hits.....
> 
> I till wait & see how these JL films are received first.


And then there's a possibility that one of the JL films might underperform ans totally scrap the planned GL film.... man, all this negativity inside of me.... I'll need a Sinestro War Animated movie to get thŕu this frustration...

----------


## Johnny

> And then there's a possibility that one of the JL films might underperform ans totally scrap the planned GL film.... man, all this negativity inside of me.... I'll need a Sinestro War Animated movie to get thŕu this frustration...


Tbh this kind of makes everything even more frustrating. GL is in all of these animated project as an integral part of the team, but he is not in the live-action movie...

----------


## liwanag

> Tbh this kind of makes everything even more frustrating. GL is in all of these animated project as an integral part of the team, but he is not in the live-action movie...


Well, in most of them. I would have liked it if Hal was in JL vs Titans. Would they have gone overbudgrt with the VA, or the JL would have been OP?

So yeah , still really bummed out that Hal being in the League looks really pretty slim.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And then there's a possibility that one of the JL films might underperform ans totally scrap the planned GL film.... man, all this negativity inside of me.... I'll need a Sinestro War Animated movie to get thŕu this frustration...


If that happens, then WB can finally do away with blaming GL for the 2011 mishap.

I hate to be negative, but I do believe more in bad creators than bad characters.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Tbh this kind of makes everything even more frustrating. GL is in all of these animated project as an integral part of the team, but he is not in the live-action movie...


Yeah, DC & WB specifically made it a point to make Hal an essential to these various projects. However, I can't say I have been impressed with the ways Hal has been presented in these projects.

As a GL fan, I have issues with how both Hal & John have been portrayed.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, in most of them. I would have liked it if Hal was in JL vs Titans. Would they have gone overbudgrt with the VA, or the JL would have been OP?
> 
> So yeah , still really bummed out that Hal being in the League looks really pretty slim.


The JL would easily overpower the Titans.

Also, I don't want to see Hal vs. Robin in animation.

No way.

----------


## Johnny

> Well, in most of them. I would have liked it if Hal was in JL vs Titans. Would they have gone overbudgrt with the VA, or the JL would have been OP?


It would've been OP. It's enough they have Superman, Wonder Woman and Flash agasint the Titans, if you had Hal and Shazam there too, it would've been totally ridiculous. So I have no problem that Hal was left out of that particular movie. Also whenever he is left out of an animated project, they usually tend to compensate it by having him appear somewhere else, like in that Lego Justice League: Cosmic Clash movie.

----------


## Johnny

> Also, I don't want to see Hal vs. Robin in animation.
> 
> No way.


Fair point, Anthony.

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, DC & WB specifically made it a point to make Hal an essential to these various projects. However, I can't say I have been impressed with the ways Hal has been presented in these projects.
> 
> As a GL fan, I have issues with how both Hal & John have been portrayed.


True, there's a fine line between showcasing Hal as a reckless loose canon, and then flat out make him immature and annoying. They don't seem to always do a great job in that department in the recent animated movies.

----------


## liwanag

We really liked JL Cosmic Clash. Good film to watch with the kids. Each main character had a chance to shine, not just Batman. Even Supergirl had a decent amount of screen time.

I think Josh Keaton was the VA for Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> If that happens, then WB can finally do away with blaming GL for the 2011 mishap.
> 
> I hate to be negative, but I do believe more in bad creators than bad characters.


Speaking of creators, when will we hear who the creative teams will be for the Rebirth titles? I am hoping the GL and Flash titles get good teams.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, DC & WB specifically made it a point to make Hal an essential to these various projects. However, I can't say I have been impressed with the ways Hal has been presented in these projects.
> 
> As a GL fan, I have issues with how both Hal & John have been portrayed.


I really dont get it why fearlessness gets portrayed as immaturity. Or humor even.

----------


## vartox

> Speaking of creators, when will we hear who the creative teams will be for the Rebirth titles? I am hoping the GL and Flash titles get good teams.


They're announcing all the creative teams on March 26th at Wondercon along with redesigns and cover art. I am very curious what they'll be doing with the GL books, and who'll be on them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Also, I don't want to see Hal vs. Robin in animation.
> 
> No way.







> Fair point, Anthony.


Dick vs Hal in the comics was one thing......Damian vs Hal is a whole other......

However, it would be funny as heck to see Damian over Hal's knee....an emerald belt in GL's hand.....with Hal sternly declaring: "Quiet, or Uncle spank!"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> True, there's a fine line between showcasing Hal as a reckless loose canon, and then flat out make him immature and annoying. They don't seem to always do a great job in that department in the recent animated movies.


Use Guy if they want an immature & annoying GL.

Hal might be a touch crazy, but he should never be an idiot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Speaking of creators, when will we hear who the creative teams will be for the Rebirth titles? I am hoping the GL and Flash titles get good teams.


I was certain DC may announce that at the end of the month. I could be totally wrong as I don't have the source where I thought I read that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Speaking of creators, when will we hear who the creative teams will be for the Rebirth titles? I am hoping the GL and Flash titles get good teams.






> I was certain DC may announce that at the end of the month. I could be totally wrong as I don't have the source where I thought I read that.





> They're announcing all the creative teams on March 26th at Wondercon along with redesigns and cover art. I am very curious what they'll be doing with the GL books, and who'll be on them.


Thanks for verifying that!

----------


## Johnny

> We really liked JL Cosmic Clash. Good film to watch with the kids. Each main character had a chance to shine, not just Batman. Even Supergirl had a decent amount of screen time.
> 
> I think Josh Keaton was the VA for Hal.


Yeah it was very fun. Good character piece for each member. Keaton is probably my favorite Hal voice too. Very difficult to decide between him and Fillion.

----------


## Frontier

> It would've been OP. It's enough they have Superman, Wonder Woman and Flash agasint the Titans, if you had Hal and Shazam there too, it would've been totally ridiculous. So I have no problem that Hal was left out of that particular movie. Also whenever he is left out of an animated project, they usually tend to compensate it by having him appear somewhere else, like in that Lego Justice League: Cosmic Clash movie.


That, and from what I've seen the current DC animated movies have a hard time juggling a lot of characters together, particularly in the case of _Thrones of Atlantis_ and _Bad Blood_ so leaving out most of the League so as to better focus on the Titans is probably a good compromise to avoid that issue. 



> Yeah it was very fun. Good character peace for each member. Keaton is probably my favorite Hal voice too. Very difficult to decide between him and Fillion.


Agreed  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

http://comicbook.com/2016/03/07/gree...rdan-kilowog/2

----------


## silly

> Use Guy if they want an immature & annoying GL.
> 
> Hal might be a touch crazy, but he should never be an idiot.


i think of hal as someone who is confident but not to the point of arrogance. 

he knows he's capable therefore he takes calculated risks. qualities , i guess, of a good test/fighter pilot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i think of hal as someone who is confident but not to the point of arrogance. 
> 
> he knows he's capable therefore he takes calculated risks. qualities , i guess, of a good test/fighter pilot.


Being able to overcome fear should be unnerving to some people. In that case, I do understand how Hal would stand out even among his fellow JL allies.

Normally, even the most brave person proceeds with some type of caution. That is why we celebrate such folks.

As a GL, Hal should be a bit more focused in thought when dealing with danger.

Fear is a good thing, but being able to overcome it should not make one stupid, suicidal, or arrogant.

Hal should be making clutch plays in the closing seconds of a competitive championship game, not making foolish, ill-advised ones.

Writers need to tread that fine line.

I don't think Hal should be written as having more guts than brains.

----------


## Johnny

Totally agreed with Anthony. And I have to bring up Hal's portrayal in Green Lantern The Animated Series again. That's still the best Hal Jordan portrayal I've seen. Hal was brave, fearless and reckless, without being annoying, overly arrogant or douchey. In the recent animated movies they use the reasoning that he is very young there, but that personally doesn't fly with me. I still don't understand what exactly Johns was thinking when he wrote Hal in those early New 52 Justice League issues.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Totally agreed with Anthony. And I have to bring up Hal's portrayal in Green Lantern The Animated Series again. That's still the best Hal Jordan portrayal I've seen. Hal was brave, fearless and reckless, without being annoying, overly arrogant or douchey. In the recent animated movies they use the reasoning that he is very young there, but that personally doesn't fly with me. I still don't understand what exactly Johns was thinking when he wrote Hal in those early New 52 Justice League issues.


I have to throw in GL: First Flight with great Hal portrayals. For the most part, he was a regular guy. I enjoyed how he was able to simplify his new surroundings which kinda already showed he was different than the average human (without the need to say how great he was).

The boxing gloves, baseball bats, and other constructs should indicate him being a down to Earth person (with the unique ability to overcome great fear), not some uncreative simpleton.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of which, Geoff & EVS did raise some interesting points about how the ring constructs of each GL was unique.

I think fans could have been treated to a few interesting character-arcs featuring Hal & Kyle. Based on their ring constructs, these guys are almost opposites (like John & Guy are), imo. It could be a fun read seeing their obvious differences to play on a mission.

With this line of thinking, it makes me wonder about Carol. She obviously went in the opposite direction getting into a relationship with Kyle.

Either she looking for a complete change, or she was in some form of rebound mode with Kyle. I'm just speculating.

I hope these upcoming GL writers are open to exploring more character-arcs.

----------


## SJNeal

> I hope these upcoming GL writers are open to exploring more character-arcs.


You and I both.  Unfortunately sales have proven that readers want one universe-shattering event after another - and that's why I feel we've not seen any true character work with the big names/franchises for 10 yrs or so.



I just finished sorting my huge stack of _Convergence_ issues in preparation for eBaying them.  Hence my current, bitter mood...  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You and I both.  Unfortunately sales have proven that readers want one universe-shattering event after another - and that's why I feel we've not seen any true character work with the big names/franchises for 10 yrs or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished sorting my huge stack of _Convergence_ issues in preparation for eBaying them.  Hence my current, bitter mood...


That is a shame. Writers should be able to squeeze in character pieces between the epics.

Sales have not been so great since Geoff left.

A part of me thinks that a GL book featuring Hal, Guy, John, & Kyle could & should be written like the late 80's JL (a mix of action, character study, & comedy).

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

hal going super saiyan

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hal going super saiyan


This makes me happy Hal has never been an "angry" hero.

----------


## Johnny

One of Van Sciever's finest pieces:

----------


## silly

> This makes me happy Hal has never been an "angry" hero.


i think that, besides the star sapphires and indigo tribe, hal has worn the rings of all the emotional spectrum.

----------


## liwanag

> Totally agreed with Anthony. And I have to bring up Hal's portrayal in Green Lantern The Animated Series again. That's still the best Hal Jordan portrayal I've seen. Hal was brave, fearless and reckless, without being annoying, overly arrogant or douchey. In the recent animated movies they use the reasoning that he is very young there, but that personally doesn't fly with me. I still don't understand what exactly Johns was thinking when he wrote Hal in those early New 52 Justice League issues.


Best depiction of Hal for me too.... 

There seems to be a lot of hype for Young Justice lately, sure wish GLTAS could get the same attention..

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Best depiction of Hal for me too.... 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of hype for Young Justice lately, sure wish GLTAS could get the same attention..


I'm wi'cha! Both great shows, but GLAS über alles.

----------


## silly

batman vs superman is less than a month away.

----------


## liwanag

> hal going super saiyan




full piece

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Starter Set

I don't really see why a ring user would need shoulder pads but let's not be too picky, that's not a bad picture at all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that would be an epic team-up story.

----------


## silly

> Now that would be an epic team-up story.


if ever dc and marvel decides to do cross overs again, i'd like to see the glc go up against the asgardians.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> if ever dc and marvel decides to do cross overs again, i'd like to see the glc go up against the asgardians.


I want to see Hal & Guy try Asgardian ale.

----------


## liwanag

> I want to see Hal & Guy try Asgardian ale.


that would do wonders for oan and asgardian diplomatic relations.

----------


## liwanag

Although im disappointed with the movie plans for green lzntern, i hope BvS does well. Only a few days to go. 

Hope we get to see Hal sooner than whats been said.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, when it comes to GL, WB are obviously cowards. Of course doesn't mean I should root against them, just because they are afraid of using my favorite characters. I hope BvS does well, too.

----------


## silly

yeah, no need to wish ill will on wb. quite the opposite, with dceu's success, more opportunities can open up for our favorite characters.

now, with regards to hal jordan, still really bummed with wb's plans for him.

----------


## SJNeal

> now, with regards to hal jordan, still really bummed with wb's plans for him.


Can you blame WB for putting GL on the back burner?  After that disastrous film in 2011, Hal Jordan single handedly tainted the entire franchise for years to come!  

/sarcasm   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> Can you blame WB for putting GL on the back burner?  After that disastrous film in 2011, Hal Jordan single handedly tainted the entire franchise for years to come!  
> 
> /sarcasm


you had me going for a minute there.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

You know, even given the fact that the movie wasn't exactly great (but not terrible either), I seem to remember reading that it did actually make a decent profit. Sure, it doesn't stand up to Man of Steel or the Dark Knight Trilogy (even the least of the Trilogy), but it had its moments. I realize the post above was meant sarcastically, but I doubt the GL film sank the potential for a franchise. Just change the Green Lantern(s) if you're worried about Hal making it...it's high time John got his shot, and I know a lot of people who would be _right_ into that.

Not that I'm anti-Hal in any way, I love the entire Corps as a whole.

----------


## Starter Set

> I seem to remember reading that it did actually make a decent profit


Nope, no decent profit, in fact no profit at all considering all the money they spent on promotion and such.

The movie's budget was way too high anyway.

----------


## vartox

> You know, even given the fact that the movie wasn't exactly great (but not terrible either), I seem to remember reading that it did actually make a decent profit. Sure, it doesn't stand up to Man of Steel or the Dark Knight Trilogy (even the least of the Trilogy), but it had its moments. I realize the post above was meant sarcastically, but I doubt the GL film sank the potential for a franchise. Just change the Green Lantern(s) if you're worried about Hal making it...it's high time John got his shot, and I know a lot of people who would be _right_ into that.
> 
> Not that I'm anti-Hal in any way, I love the entire Corps as a whole.


The GL movie was a total flop, a movie that takes years to recover its cost isn't worth it. 

Frankly if Hal isn't in the DCEU I'm out. It's sounding likely that Hal and John will both be in the GL movie.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> The GL movie was a total flop, a movie that takes years to recover its cost isn't worth it. 
> 
> Frankly if Hal isn't in the DCEU I'm out. It's sounding likely that Hal and John will both be in the GL movie.


Eewps, sorry I didn't realize it bombed like that. Some of the things I remember from the movie were pretty bad, way too much Hammond, that ridiculous scene where both Hammond and Hal were on the floor....basically everything but the Oa scenes I guess. 

I would watch Green Lantern Corps (the movie) with or without Hal, but only if Guy and/or John were mainly featured.

I'm a fan of Hal, he's the star of my most favorite DC comics ever; Sinestro Corps War and Blackest Night I put up there with the Avengers/Warlock/Thanos, Iron Man/Busiek, and Brubaker/Captain America runs. Can't get much more Hal Jordan than that!

----------


## Johnny

> Just change the Green Lantern(s) if you're worried about Hal making it...it's high time John got his shot, and I know a lot of people who would be _right_ into that.
> 
> Not that I'm anti-Hal in any way, I love the entire Corps as a whole.


That's the thing, they don't seem to be worried about Hal Jordan, they seem to be afraid of promoting the GL brand in general. If the problem stemmed from or was related to Hal specifically, they could just skip him and introduce another Lantern in the Justice League. Yet, they aren't doing that. They are seemingly putting the entire franchise on the back burner, so in WB's eyes Hal obviously isn't the problem. They just don't seem to know how to handle the property.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> That's the thing, they don't seem to be worried about Hal Jordan, they seem to be afraid of promoting the GL brand in general. If the problem stemmed from or was related to Hal specifically, they could just skip him and introduce another Lantern in the Justice League. Yet, they aren't doing that. They are seemingly putting the entire franchise on the back burner, so in WB's eyes Hal obviously isn't the problem. They just don't seem to know how to handle the property.


Ohhh, I didn't think of that. I mean, DOOOOH!  :EEK!:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> Frankly if Hal isn't in the DCEU I'm out. It's sounding likely that Hal and John will both be in the GL movie.


wb does seem undecisive with green lantern. i still wish bvs would do well, hoping that dc's other properties might benefit.

what i find crappy is hal getting left out.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> wb does seem undecisive with green lantern. i still wish bvs would do well, hoping that dc's other properties might benefit.
> 
> what i find crappy is hal getting left out.


I think Cyborg is an extremely cool character, but I have a big problem with J'onn (a founding member) and any member of the Green Lantern Corps (loooong time members) being left out.

----------


## Johnny

Jim Lee just posted this:

"In longest night, no comics draw themselves, amirite? #deadline"

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Jim Lee just posted this:
> 
> "In longest night, no comics draw themselves, amirite? #deadline"



I'd love to see Lee take on a GL title.

----------


## Johnny

I think this is just a cover. Yeah, I would like to see that too, but he would have problems with the deadlines. Which is understandable, the guy is busy. Now, an Earth-One Green Lantern book on the other hand...  :Wink:

----------


## vartox

Maybe it's a cover, or maybe Hal is joining the Suicide Squad  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I do love Lee's take on Hal so I'll be happy to see the finished product, whatever it is.

----------


## DeathFalcon182

> I'd love to see Lee take on a GL title.


I think he's on Suicide Squad. My current choice is Barnaby Bagenda. For those that don't know, he's the artist of Omega Men currently.

----------


## SJNeal

Yeah, Lee's gonna have a hard enough time keeping up with _Suicide Squad_ (for as long at that lasts).  I can't see him taking on any additional monthly work.

But a cool cover is always welcome.   :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> I think this is just a cover. Yeah, I would like to see that too, but he would have problems with the deadlines. Which is understandable, the guy is busy. Now, an Earth-One Green Lantern book on the other hand...


I'd like a GL  Earth One OGN. 

But I'd welcome it if Jim Lee did an arc for Hal Jordan and the GLC.

----------


## silly

so, dc might get rotating art teams for the twice a month titles. i would not mind jim lee on hal jordan's title.

----------


## liwanag

Would it be too much to hope for Jason Fabok?

----------


## Johnny

Yep. He said recently that after Justice League he will work on something of smaller scale. I'm not sure GL can be considered small scale.

----------


## vartox

The inker for that Lee pic at the top of this page said it's from the Harley Quinn April Fool's special. 

https://twitter.com/scottw_inks/stat...92229666017282

----------


## liwanag

Ok then. How about bringing back Ivan Reis to penciling GL.

----------


## Johnny

He is doing Rise of the Seven Seas with Johns. Afterwards sure, bring him in for an arc or two on GL. Gotta see how they would pull it off though, considering it's going to be bi-weekly. He'd draw only half of the issues to keep up?

----------


## silly

doug mahnke is still with dc right?

----------


## vartox

> doug mahnke is still with dc right?


I think so. He was Superman/Wonder Woman's regular artist for a while.

----------


## liwanag

a little bit anxious on who the creative teams will be. hope for a top notch art team.

----------


## Johnny

I think Venditti is staying since someone asked him about Hal & the GLC awhile ago and he responded "Stay tuned".

----------


## SJNeal

> I think Venditti is staying since someone asked him about Hal & the GLC awhile ago and he responded "Stay tuned".


Blah.  If there's one book that I want to see change hands with "Rebirth", it's _Green Lantern_.

Ok maybe two; _Wonder Woman_ could use a new writer as well...  :Cool:

----------


## Frontier

> Blah.  If there's one book that I want to see change hands with "Rebirth", it's _Green Lantern_.
> 
> Ok maybe two; _Wonder Woman_ could use a new writer as well...


Well, it is getting re birthed into Green Lantern(s)...

But I don't want Venditti sticking around on either a Corps. book, a Hal book, or Green Lantern in general, all due respect to him. I think the franchise needs a fresh voice now more then ever.

----------


## vartox

> I think Venditti is staying since someone asked him about Hal & the GLC awhile ago and he responded "Stay tuned".


I have a suspicion he is sticking around, although I hope I'm wrong. I don't even know who I'd rather have on the book, but after three years of Venditti and Tan I am ready for somebody else. More than ready.

----------


## liwanag

> I have a suspicion he is sticking around, although I hope I'm wrong. I don't even know who I'd rather have on the book, but after three years of Venditti and Tan I am ready for somebody else. More than ready.


Three years? Has it been that long already? It seems only yesterday that I was thinking what direction GL will take if Geoff left...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I have a suspicion he is sticking around, although I hope I'm wrong. I don't even know who I'd rather have on the book, but after three years of Venditti and Tan I am ready for somebody else. More than ready.


Azzarello on both Lantern (different artist) and (back on) Wonder Woman (same artist as now). Would love it.

Horrible shame Waid is with Marvel, would LOVE him on Lantern.

----------


## vartox

> Three years? Has it been that long already? It seems only yesterday that I was thinking what direction GL will take if Geoff left...


Maybe not three years exactly (He started in, what, July 2013? somewhere around there), but he'll have written 32 main issues plus a few one shots and annuals by the time Rebirth rolls around. 




> Azzarello on both Lantern (different artist) and (back on) Wonder Woman (same artist as now). Would love it.
> 
> Horrible shame Waid is with Marvel, would LOVE him on Lantern.


Hmm, Azzarello might be able to do some cool GL stuff. I think his Wondy run was fine and ended well though, I'd like to see someone new on WW.

I love Waid's Flash/GL mini, JLA Year One and those Brave & the Bold issues he did with Hal. Shame he didn't write more GL in general while he was at DC.

----------


## Johnny

> Blah.  If there's one book that I want to see change hands with "Rebirth", it's _Green Lantern_.
> 
> Ok maybe two; _Wonder Woman_ could use a new writer as well...


lol I share both these sentiments.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I love Waid's Flash/GL mini, JLA Year One and those Brave & the Bold issues he did with Hal. Shame he didn't write more GL in general while he was at DC.


He could have written the Flash forever imo and I would have been a very happy man. And he shoulda done LOADS more with GL. 

I do really like what Vendetti's doing with Flash now, though that seems to be an unpopular opinion at CBR.

----------


## space Gandalf

Venditti needs to move on, I still like the Lantern books but everything is so stale right now. The franchise needs new blood.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Venditti needs to move on, I still like the Lantern books but everything is so stale right now. The franchise needs new blood.


I think there's some good in the GL title now, it's far from terrible. I think I just have a hard time getting over the Johns GL, not to mention the Tomasi and Jensen GLC. To me those were just knockout runs, terribly hard to follow up.

----------


## Johnny

Tomasi is very underrated amongst some fans. I loved his run.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Tomasi is very underrated amongst some fans. I loved his run.


His GLC and Johns' GL are not just my favorite GL-oriented comics, but right up there with my favorite comics, period. I put them there with the Waid Flash (which for me is saying the best).

----------


## liwanag

Big changes are coming, they said. A part of me gets worried with statements like those. 

It sounds like Venditti will be staying has big plans for Hal.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It sounds like Venditti will be staying has big plans for Hal.


That's bad news for me. Not a good sign. One thing I was looking forward to in Rebirth was a changing of the GL guard. For the first time, I'm having doubts and lowered enthusiasm. 

Vendetti should have been off last year, he's fine on Flash. Leave him on that. His GL just wasn't that great imo, merely good enough to be worth reading. Subscribing to another year of Vendetti on GL is unlikely for me, and I love Green Lantern.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

a fresh take on hal's book would be nice. i'm just waiting to see at what point i can jump back in.

----------


## liwanag

A question for fellow fans.

Do you prefer more earth based adventures for Hal? Or outside earth space?

Do you prefer Hal interacted more with members of the Corps? Or the League?

Ive been used to GL's working on their space sector that Id rather see Hal work more with the League. I realize thst space is Hal's turf much as the ocean is Aquaman. I think Im just bummed out that Hal is getting left out in BvS and First part of the Justice League.

----------


## j9ac9k

Considering Hal can travel back and forth pretty easily, I'd want a mix of earth-based and space stories.  What I would want from the space stories though, is an exploration of sector 2814 and its denizens.  Hal should have a string of supporting cast all throughout his sector - local law enforcement, some rogues, a planetary ruler or two, etc...  I've seen enough of the rest of the corps - shouldn't they be busy in their own sectors?  They always seem to be hanging around Oa. (or Mogo)  


I'm pretty happy with Hal in two JLA series at the moment, but the occasional team-up with another Leaguer would be cool too.

----------


## SJNeal

> A question for fellow fans.
> 
> Do you prefer more earth based adventures for Hal? Or outside earth space?
> 
> Do you prefer Hal interacted more with members of the Corps? Or the League?


Like j9ac9k, I prefer a mix of both.  Gerard Jones did a pretty good job of balancing Hal's Earthly adventures with the cosmic ones, and was pretty much the last writer to do so (imho).

As far as who Hal interacts with, when he's in space I think it makes sense for him to hang with his fellow corpsmen; and on Earth, with the JL.

----------


## phantom1592

> A question for fellow fans.
> 
> Do you prefer more earth based adventures for Hal? Or outside earth space?
> 
> Do you prefer Hal interacted more with members of the Corps? Or the League?
> 
> Ive been used to GL's working on their space sector that Id rather see Hal work more with the League. I realize thst space is Hal's turf much as the ocean is Aquaman. I think Im just bummed out that Hal is getting left out in BvS and First part of the Justice League.


I would disagree that Hal's 'turf' is space. His origin and early adventures were earth based... His iconic adventures with Green Arrow were mostly Earth-based. His supporting cast (Carol, Ferris Aircraft, Tom...) were all earth based. 

Also a LOT of his vilains were earthlings (probably resulting from the earlier stuff). So yeah, Hal on Earth is a perfectly legitimate story direction to go. One of the major character concepts with Hal was how does someone balance the interstellar responsibility AND maintain a 'normal' life. He's spent a lot of time trying to keep a girl and keep a job while being Green Lantern. 





> Like j9ac9k, I prefer a mix of both.  Gerard Jones did a pretty good job of balancing Hal's Earthly adventures with the cosmic ones, and was pretty much the last writer to do so (imho).
> .


I absolutely loved Jones' run. It was the one that brought me back to Green Lantern when I got back into comics in the 90's. 


Personally... I understand the idea that Earth has so many superheroes... that it doesn't really NEED Hal flying around stopping bank robbers. But the same can be said of all the other heroes too. Earth is very crowded. 

However, I for one REALLY prefer the earth-based stories. I like to acknowledge the space based stuff too... but I prefer the focus to be on his own planet. As much as people think it's 'boring' for Hal to be on the same world as Superman.... I find it much MORE boring to be in space with 3600 other heroes who all do the exact same thing. Hal next batman and superman and Green Arrow shows his specialness. Hal next Guy, Kilowog and Stewart... starts people wondering why we need him >.<

As much as I loved Rebirth and heralded Johns as the best thing to happen Hal in the relaunch... He DID go out of his way to make Green Lanterns boring. The INSANE amount of the color wars were not a good thing.  

Green Lanterns went from this near mythical 'gods' with rings that could do ANYTHING that was imagined...The most powerful weapon in the universe to 1) Having VERY limited charges. No longer 24 hours... but % that drained REALLY fast....  2) One of a herd of corps that could all do pretty much the same thing (or were better) 3) turned the books into 'team' books. Where once 'A' Green lantern could solve most problems... now you needed 20 for EVERYTHING that happened... and 4) They dropped like flies. The amount of GL deaths and rings searching for hosts... probably more then the entire history of the GL comic. 

Keeping the stories 95% in space was really the icing on the cake. 

I'm also not a fan of the Sinestro stuff. 1) I HATE his corp. Sinestro was my favorite villain when he WAS the anti-lantern. He wielded their weakness and he had the skill to best almost anyone. He was the Rogue. He was scary in that he was one of them... and betrayed them all. Having a corp that goes out of their way to make scarier and scarier versions who all do what sinestro does... isn't cool. It's pretty boring. 2) I HATE the sympathetic angle they go with him. He is a villain... a fascist dictator who betrayed everything... making him a lantern... giving people insight to 'understand' why he did it... just takes the teeth away from a great villain.  He was evil because he thought he knew more thant the guardians... and had the will to fight back. Never retreat... never give up... never apologize. Revenge at it's best.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> As much as I loved Rebirth and heralded Johns as the best thing to happen Hal in the relaunch... He DID go out of his way to make Green Lanterns boring. The INSANE amount of the color wars were not a good thing.  
> 
> I'm also not a fan of the Sinestro stuff. 1) I HATE his corp. Sinestro was my favorite villain when he WAS the anti-lantern. He wielded their weakness and he had the skill to best almost anyone. He was the Rogue. He was scary in that he was one of them... and betrayed them all. Having a corp that goes out of their way to make scarier and scarier versions who all do what sinestro does... isn't cool. It's pretty boring. 2) I HATE the sympathetic angle they go with him. He is a villain... a fascist dictator who betrayed everything... making him a lantern... giving people insight to 'understand' why he did it... just takes the teeth away from a great villain.  He was evil because he thought he knew more thant the guardians... and had the will to fight back. Never retreat... never give up... never apologize. Revenge at it's best.


I agree with this. It bugs me that Johns seemingly made Sinestro a more compelling character than Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> I would disagree that Hal's 'turf' is space. His origin and early adventures were earth based... His iconic adventures with Green Arrow were mostly Earth-based. His supporting cast (Carol, Ferris Aircraft, Tom...) were all earth based. 
> 
> Also a LOT of his vilains were earthlings (probably resulting from the earlier stuff). So yeah, Hal on Earth is a perfectly legitimate story direction to go. One of the major character concepts with Hal was how does someone balance the interstellar responsibility AND maintain a 'normal' life. He's spent a lot of time trying to keep a girl and keep a job while being Green Lantern. 
> 
> Thinking about it, I do enjoy reading Hal being able to go to space and still work with the Justice League. That said, I do feel that Hal's earth bound supporting cast and rogues gallery has suffered since Hal is never on earth. Metropolis, Gotham, even Central City feel unique and real, while Coast City feels really generic.... well I know it has a port area and Ferris airfield... what city is Coast City patterned after by the way?
> 
> And yes, same here, I have a problem when Green Lanterns drop like like flies and thier rings can do squat. Although of course, that scene in Sinestro Corps War was chilling. Does anybody here feel that Nth metal provide better protection and manueverabilty than power rings? Because there are days it feels a Lantern would have a longer life if he was wearing a utiliy belt instead.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I so agree sith you 99%. The only thing I disagree with is the Geoff part.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I love John's run from Rebirth to Blackest Night, it's my favorite by far out of all the runs on the main GL title. However, after Blackest Night it was just okay to me. Rise of the Third Army had its moments, but a significant amount of what was good about that story was stuff Johns didn't actually write. To be completely honest, I liked the Tomasi run of the Corps just as much as anything Green Lantern in this century.

----------


## silly

> I would disagree that Hal's 'turf' is space. His origin and early adventures were earth based... His iconic adventures with Green Arrow were mostly Earth-based. His supporting cast (Carol, Ferris Aircraft, Tom...) were all earth based. 
> 
> Also a LOT of his vilains were earthlings (probably resulting from the earlier stuff). So yeah, Hal on Earth is a perfectly legitimate story direction to go. One of the major character concepts with Hal was how does someone balance the interstellar responsibility AND maintain a 'normal' life. He's spent a lot of time trying to keep a girl and keep a job while being Green Lantern. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved Jones' run. It was the one that brought me back to Green Lantern when I got back into comics in the 90's. 
> 
> ...


great post. 

1. i enjoy a mix of earth and space based adventures for hal. so for the past couple of years or more, his earth based supporting cast and rogues has been severely neglected imo. even carol! she appears to be neither earth based or hal's love interest. hal's friendship with oliver is non-existent, and even tom i think.

2. it was chilling in sinestro corps war, but now the mass slaughter of green lanterns has been a common thing. green lanterns are often used as punching bags, one would think they would be better off wearing utility belts or nth metal instead of power rings.

3. i'm glad sinestro is getting a lot of love, but man, when new 52 came out he sure stole hal's title by becoming it's lead star.

4. in spite of all these, i still think geoff was a huge blessing for the green lantern franchise. i may be wrong, but i just can't see green lantern reaching its status a few years ago without him. right now though, i've dropped gl (and a lot of dc tites) from my pull list. it's just not as exciting as it was before. i do expect to jump on back when rebirth hits. i just dread the idea that they're going to make hal a glowing avatar of willpower (a theory of a friend of mine).

----------


## silly

double post.

----------


## phantom1592

> 4. in spite of all these, i still think geoff was a huge blessing for the green lantern franchise. i may be wrong, but i just can't see green lantern reaching its status a few years ago without him.



Agreed. GL Rebirth was amazing and Kyle's book had long lost what little interest I had in it. For me, Green Lantern has always been about Hal, and Geoff always gets mad props from me for the way he brought him back and tied in all that weird Parallax stuff with established GL continuity. It was truly masterful. 

Color wars went too far and lasted too long... but I still liked the early Geoff stuff on the title.

----------


## silly

> Agreed. GL Rebirth was amazing and Kyle's book had long lost what little interest I had in it. For me, Green Lantern has always been about Hal, and Geoff always gets mad props from me for the way he brought him back and tied in all that weird Parallax stuff with established GL continuity. It was truly masterful. 
> 
> Color wars went too far and lasted too long... but I still liked the early Geoff stuff on the title.


i am hoping that gl gets back to the greatness it once had. i remember a time it was one of the pillars of dc (is it still?) so when friend ask who i want to helm green lantern, i still think of geoff johns. although i would love to hear the thoughts of others on this too.

----------


## silly

> Agreed. GL Rebirth was amazing and Kyle's book had long lost what little interest I had in it. For me, Green Lantern has always been about Hal, and Geoff always gets mad props from me for the way he brought him back and tied in all that weird Parallax stuff with established GL continuity. It was truly masterful. 
> 
> Color wars went too far and lasted too long... but I still liked the early Geoff stuff on the title.


i am hoping that gl gets back to the greatness it once had. i remember a time it was one of the pillars of dc (is it still?) so when friend ask who i want to helm green lantern, i still think of geoff johns. although i would love to hear the thoughts of others on this too.

----------


## vartox

> A question for fellow fans.
> 
> Do you prefer more earth based adventures for Hal? Or outside earth space?
> 
> Do you prefer Hal interacted more with members of the Corps? Or the League?
> 
> Ive been used to GL's working on their space sector that Id rather see Hal work more with the League. I realize thst space is Hal's turf much as the ocean is Aquaman. I think Im just bummed out that Hal is getting left out in BvS and First part of the Justice League.


I don't really have a preference for Earth or space, I'm good with either. But since the new 52 (and in Venditti's run especially) Hal's support cast has been devastated to the extent that he basically doesn't HAVE any. I want to see him have FRIENDS again and I want his interactions with the Corps to not be a vaguely antagonistic group that he has to corral around. Venditti kind of tried to build up new support cast in space with the Renegade stuff but it felt like too little too late and none of the characters were particularly memorable and unless Venditti's sticking around after Rebirth I doubt any of them will survive the jump to a relaunch. 

I think Hal is a versatile character so he could work well in either situation, it depends on the writer for me. The whole GL franchise feels stuck in a rut right now. I hope Rebirth helps make it feel interesting again and not dull anymore.

----------


## vartox

> 2. it was chilling in sinestro corps war, but now the mass slaughter of green lanterns has been a common thing. green lanterns are often used as punching bags, one would think they would be better off wearing utility belts or nth metal instead of power rings.
> 
> 3. i'm glad sinestro is getting a lot of love, but man, when new 52 came out he sure stole hal's title by becoming it's lead star.


I agree with both of these. I LOVE what Johns has done with Sinestro but when the new 52 rolled around he really stole Hal's thunder and even before the new 52 it felt like Johns eventually got more interested in fleshing out Sinestro than Hal. I do love his whole run but it isn't without its flaws. 

And I am so sick of how weak and ineffective GLs have become. Mass slaughter of background characters and killing minor ones off like redshirts is something I'd be happy to never see again. I think this might be the weakest the rings themselves have ever been. They sure as hell don't feel like they could conceivably be considered the most powerful weapon in the universe anymore.

----------


## j9ac9k

Speaking of Johns, we never did find out what those "TEN NEWS LAWS" were did we? (aside from a couple)

I think Johns kinda shot his load regarding Hal after "Rebirth" and "Secret Origins."  He didn't seem to have anything else to say about Hal, so he moved on to the rainbow corps and Sinestro.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't really have a preference for Earth or space, I'm good with either. But since the new 52 (and in Venditti's run especially) Hal's support cast has been devastated to the extent that he basically doesn't HAVE any. I want to see him have FRIENDS again and I want his interactions with the Corps to not be a vaguely antagonistic group that he has to corral around. Venditti kind of tried to build up new support cast in space with the Renegade stuff but it felt like too little too late and none of the characters were particularly memorable and unless Venditti's sticking around after Rebirth I doubt any of them will survive the jump to a relaunch. 
> 
> I think Hal is a versatile character so he could work well in either situation, it depends on the writer for me. The whole GL franchise feels stuck in a rut right now. I hope Rebirth helps make it feel interesting again and not dull anymore.


I'd like to see a few non lantern supporting characters for Hal. 

And even Coast City. Both Metropolis and Gotham have unique characters as cities, but Coast City fels too generic.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't really have a preference for Earth or space, I'm good with either. But since the new 52 (and in Venditti's run especially) Hal's support cast has been devastated to the extent that he basically doesn't HAVE any. I want to see him have FRIENDS again and I want his interactions with the Corps to not be a vaguely antagonistic group that he has to corral around. Venditti kind of tried to build up new support cast in space with the Renegade stuff but it felt like too little too late and none of the characters were particularly memorable and unless Venditti's sticking around after Rebirth I doubt any of them will survive the jump to a relaunch. 
> 
> I think Hal is a versatile character so he could work well in either situation, it depends on the writer for me. The whole GL franchise feels stuck in a rut right now. I hope Rebirth helps make it feel interesting again and not dull anymore.


That's another big question for me. What supposedly new direction will GL take? Because right now it feels so distant. Hal's stay in space went too long I think. Good thing he still has his family, and we got to see nu Sonar. But the rest of Hal's supporting is as as good as non existent.

----------


## themiddle

> Agreed. GL Rebirth was amazing and Kyle's book had long lost what little interest I had in it. For me, Green Lantern has always been about Hal, and Geoff always gets mad props from me for the way he brought him back and tied in all that weird Parallax stuff with established GL continuity. It was truly masterful. 
> 
> Color wars went too far and lasted too long... but I still liked the early Geoff stuff on the title.


the rainbow lantern corps was actually ok. the concept i had a problem with was with lights out.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

On a side note, Hal comes down on Superman for seeming to be overly concerned with showing off his six pack. Supes, not particularly thrilled at the way Hal put it, accuses him of aping a Guy-ian demeanor (making sure to keep his six pack flexed the whole time).

Hal and Supes.jpg

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> On a side note, Hal comes down on Superman for seeming to be overly concerned with showing off his six pack. Supes, not particularly thrilled at the way Hal put it, accuses him of aping a Guy-ian demeanor (making sure to keep his six pack flexed the whole time).
> 
> Hal and Supes.jpg


From the look of it, Hal would dunk over Kal in a one-on-one game of hoops.

No.....I won't use any Air Jordan puns.

I'm way too classy for that.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Hal's on a platform, Supes didn't come with one. I do like Supes' new 52 suit though. I _really_ like the Hal figure, very shiny, and the way the paint fits the glove, it's like the ring is in mid-glow.

----------


## phantom1592

> the rainbow lantern corps was actually ok. the concept i had a problem with was with lights out.



It was a bit all consuming to me. The first 20 or so issues of Johns run was what I wanted from Green Lantern. It mixed earth and space... it involved reprecussions from the Rebirth... the rebuilding the corp... finding the lost lanterns... that was fun. It was classic GL awesomeness...

Then came the sinestro war. Ok on paper, but too many yellow rings diminished Sinestro's threat in my mind. That lasted 12 issues and massive crossover... 

Then the color corps started around #26

Red, orange, black, blue... They just did them all in order, one after another.. starting in 2008 and just dominating the book ever since...


Had they gone slower, and made them less all-encompassing, I think i'd have liked it better. Treat a few of these guys like Sonar or Goldface or Evil Star and have them show up once in awhile... that would be cool. But it seemed like there was NOTHING going on in GL's life that didn't revolve around the rainbow corp issue. for YEARS...

----------


## themiddle

> It was a bit all consuming to me. The first 20 or so issues of Johns run was what I wanted from Green Lantern. It mixed earth and space... it involved reprecussions from the Rebirth... the rebuilding the corp... finding the lost lanterns... that was fun. It was classic GL awesomeness...
> 
> Then came the sinestro war. Ok on paper, but too many yellow rings diminished Sinestro's threat in my mind. That lasted 12 issues and massive crossover... 
> 
> Then the color corps started around #26
> 
> Red, orange, black, blue... They just did them all in order, one after another.. starting in 2008 and just dominating the book ever since...
> 
> 
> Had they gone slower, and made them less all-encompassing, I think i'd have liked it better. Treat a few of these guys like Sonar or Goldface or Evil Star and have them show up once in awhile... that would be cool. But it seemed like there was NOTHING going on in GL's life that didn't revolve around the rainbow corp issue. for YEARS...


never thought of it that way before. the rainbow corps did dominate story arc after story arc for years. it was fine with me, but i did notice that very little progress was being made with the earth based characters.

right now im dreading what they have planned for rebirth.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I don't know, I thought the Sinestro Corps War was one of the best stories in comics I've ever read. In fact, Johns' run from Rebirth to Blackest Night was pretty much golden imo. It was only after BN that things got not so essential and toward the end. By the time War of the Green Lanterns came around I expected less and got plenty of it. Boring.

I can't believe they're keeping Vendetti, not just because he's not exactly killing it but because he's been there for too long already. Give someone else a chance.

----------


## themiddle

ok, just came from watching batman vs superman. i think i can forgive wb for not including green lantern in this movie.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> ok, just came from watching batman vs superman. i think i can forgive wb for not including green lantern in this movie.


Why is that?

10w

----------


## Johnny

> ok, just came from watching batman vs superman. i think i can forgive wb for not including green lantern in this movie.


I think it would've been nice to have him there, despite that it was overstuffed enough already.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I think it would've been nice to have him there, despite that it was overstuffed enough already.


I honestly don't think it would have helped.

----------


## vartox

That Rebirth announcement! I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in my life. Venditti sticking around, more Corps vs. Corps stuff. At least Van Sciver and Sandoval on art should be nice...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That Rebirth announcement! I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in my life. Venditti sticking around, more Corps vs. Corps stuff. At least Van Sciver and Sandoval on art should be nice...


I gotta agree with you.

----------


## Frontier

I'm kinda happy that Simon and Jessica are getting a chance at the spotlight together on the League and Green Lanterns, but I'm not sure about shoving all the other Earth Lanterns into one book. 

*Especially* with Venditti writing it.

----------


## Xoxx

> That Rebirth announcement! I don't think I've ever been more disappointed in my life. Venditti sticking around, more Corps vs. Corps stuff. At least Van Sciver and Sandoval on art should be nice...


Not only that... Hal is not in JL. Only one book with Hal. Bleh.

----------


## Johnny

Hal will do fine, I'm not worried about him. HJ & GLC is technically "his" book after all, I'm not sure about cramming everyone in it though. They basically have the entire GL franchise without Jessica and Baz. Hal, Guy, John, Kyle, Sinestro, Carol, they are all there. It's cool the book is bi-weekly, but they could've just kept Hal and Sinestro in their books, bring John and co. back to GLC and have leave Simon and Jessica in GLs. That way we'd still get 4 books a month without shoving everything in one book. They should've just done what Marvel is doing with the Spider-Man line. One book with Peter Parker, one with Miles Morales, one with Spider-Woman, one with Silk, one with Venom, etc. DC always had troubles balancing out their legacy characters, especially Green Lantern. Now we get TWO more GLs and send everyone else in one book. Meh.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I guess I got off at the wrong stop. Green Lantern fans have no reason to rejoice about Rebirth, we are getting a seriously bad deal. Venditti sucks, let's just get that out there. In fact, we got super shafted with the writers here.

That's it, no subscription for me. I'll just enjoy the Lantern stuff I have from the past, this isn't worth my money.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal will do fine, I'm not worried about him. HJ & GLC is technically "his" book after all, I'm not sure about cramming everyone in it though. They basically have the entire GL franchise without Jessica and Baz. Hal, Guy, John, Kyle, Sinestro, Carol, they are all there. It's cool the book is bi-weekly, but they could've just kept Hal and Sinestro in their books, bring John and co. back to GLC and have leave Simon and Jessica in GLs. That way we'd still get 4 books a month without shoving everything in one book. They should've just done what Marvel is doing with the Spider-Man line. One book with Peter Parker, one with Miles Morales, one with Spider-Woman, one with Silk, one with Venom, etc. DC always had troubles balancing out their legacy characters, especially Green Lantern. Now we get TWO more GLs and send everyone else in one book. Meh.


If the book was called GLC, I would be more open-minded. With Hal as the main character, with everybody else, somebody will get short-changed, even with the bi-weekly shipping.

So many classic characters stuck on one title, while the two new ones get a significant push is not the way to bring together a fractured fan-base with dwindling sales.

DC is not looking fan-friendly on the GL front, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not only that... Hal is not in JL. Only one book with Hal. Bleh.


I don't know what DC was thinking with that move.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess I got off at the wrong stop. Green Lantern fans have no reason to rejoice about Rebirth, we are getting a seriously bad deal. Venditti sucks, let's just get that out there. In fact, we got super shafted with the writers here.
> 
> That's it, no subscription for me. I'll just enjoy the Lantern stuff I have from the past, this isn't worth my money.


Think of this as a money-saving opportunity.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Think of this as a money-saving opportunity.


Yes, I can top off my Avengers/Busiek collection!

----------


## Johnny

> Not only that... Hal is not in JL. Only one book with Hal. Bleh.


Well, he might still be in Justice League of America, who knows. This was anticipated, I definitely didn't expect Hal to still be in Justice League after I saw Jessica in those Rebirth videos. Even though I'm not very pleased with how the Rebirth initiative seems to be going, I would give the new GLs a chance like I did with Kyle, which looking back was definitely a smart decision.

----------


## vartox

> Not only that... Hal is not in JL. Only one book with Hal. Bleh.


I'm disappointed he's getting booted from JL again too. Maybe he'll be in JLA.




> If the book was called GLC, I would be more open-minded. With Hal as the main character, with everybody else, somebody will get short-changed, even with the bi-weekly shipping.
> 
> So many classic characters stuck on one title, while the two new ones get a significant push is not the way to bring together a fractured fan-base with dwindling sales.
> 
> DC is not looking fan-friendly on the GL front, imo.


 Technically it IS called GLC...

But yeah this is shoving a LOT of characters into one book, even with double shipping. I foresee many people not being happy with the amount of page time their favorites get.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes, I can top off my Avengers/Busiek collection!


You can't go wrong with that run.

----------


## Frontier

And I don't think Venditti has proven to be a writer capable of doing a good job in a large group book like GLC, at least in terms of his DC work, which is going to be especially tough with all the characters in it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Technically it IS called GLC...
> 
> But yeah this is shoving a LOT of characters into one book, even with double shipping. I foresee many people not being happy with the amount of page time their favorites get.


I hear ya, but look at the writer behind it. He does not write a compelling Hal Jordan.

Fans have been complaining about the lack of equal representation with Earth GL's since forever.

It's great EVS is back on GL, but the circumstances are less than ideal.

They need to drop Hal's name from the title, and get a writer who can balance a large cast with great sci-fi.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And I don't think Venditti has proven to be a writer capable of doing a good job in a large group book like GLC, at least in terms of his DC work, which is going to be especially tough with all the characters in it.


This book will be under a lot of scrutiny.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would rather hand the book over to J.M. DeMatteis & Keith Giffen.

----------


## nightrider

> They need to drop Hal's name from the title, and get a writer who can balance a large cast with great sci-fi.


I do not think that it is necessary to drop Hal's name he is a big draw. I for one am still on the fence because of Venditti but if the reviews are good, I'll probably trade wait it.

----------


## Desean101101

I think the book is going to be about them trying to get back the trust of the galaxies at large as a police force. It would be nice to see a fully functional green lanturn core again with our boys at the core of it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I do not think that it is necessary to drop Hal's name he is a big draw. I for one am still on the fence because of Venditti but if the reviews are good, I'll probably trade wait it.


DC did not use Hal's name in the title when the book was changed to the GLC after the first crisis.

His name on the title does not help unite the fractured fan base.

But as you posted, with the writer, a lot of people will trade wait.

Not many fans are winning, so far.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think the book is going to be about them trying to get back the trust of the galaxies at large as a police force. It would be nice to see a fully functional green lanturn core again with our boys at the core of it.


I hope Venditti does a few interviews to give fans a feel of how the series will unfold.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> You can't go wrong with that run.


It sure blows the hell out of anything Lantern since the Tomasi GLC.

----------


## Johnny

> I do not think that it is necessary to drop Hal's name he is a big draw. I for one am still on the fence because of Venditti but if the reviews are good, I'll probably trade wait it.


I don't know about that, yeah Hal is probably the most popular GL, but it's not like his name would make a difference in sales. I mean Hal is not exactly Bruce Wayne, and I don't even recall DC calling a Batman title "Bruce Wayne", so putting Hal's name there doesn't make that much sense. It's just because he is the proverbial "main" GL and they gotta protect the guy since he is all over the DC merchandise, which I understand. I'd check out the book but I don't expect much.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It sure blows the hell out of anything Lantern since the Tomasi GLC.


I imagine Guy fans are missing Tomasi.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd check out to book but I don't expect much.


A sound strategy, indeed.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I imagine Guy fans are missing Tomasi.


And I know John fans are missing Van Jensen. I'm one of them.

----------


## nightrider

> And I know John fans are missing Van Jensen. I'm one of them.


TBH Both Van Jensen and Venditti have not done anything phenomenal with the franchise. IMO Ven Jensen is no big loss.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> TBH Both Van Jensen and Venditti have not done anything phenomenal with the franchise. IMO Ven Jensen is no big loss.


A lot of Hal Jordan fans feel that way about Van Jensen. I love the entire Corps, and I like to see the other members get their turn at being featured. Van Jensen did a terrific job with John Stewart, in fact his run was the last thing actually worth reading in the franchise. 

But hey, just my opinion.

----------


## Meow

So What are the difference going to be between Green Lanterns and HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS other than the main characters?

----------


## Johnny

> So What are the difference going to be between Green Lanterns and HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS other than the main characters?


I'm thinking perhaps GLs might take place on Earth a bit more often? After all Jessica and Baz are new characters, you can't keep them in space the whole time from the very start.

----------


## liwanag

> I guess I got off at the wrong stop. Green Lantern fans have no reason to rejoice about Rebirth, we are getting a seriously bad deal. Venditti sucks, let's just get that out there. In fact, we got super shafted with the writers here.
> 
> That's it, no subscription for me. I'll just enjoy the Lantern stuff I have from the past, this isn't worth my money.


Im a bit surprised. Youve been mostly pleasant in your other posts here. First time I think I heard you say something negative. You must really dislike Venditti.

----------


## Frontier

Well, here's how Ethan Van Sciver has described the book over in the John thread: 




> First and foremost, I LOVE GREEN LANTERN.  
> 
> I jumpstarted this franchise with Geoff 12 years ago, created a lot of concepts and characters and put a lot of things in motion, and then left.  We made it HUGE.  At one point Green Lantern was second only to Batman.  I came back here and there to do an annual or a fill in, but I mostly watched from the sidelines, unhappily, while other creators worked on this book and these characters.  
> 
> GREEN LANTERN should be an endless fountain of spin off books for DC Comics.  It really should.  Hal Jordan should always be at the heart, in my opinion, because he's the Silver Age start of the title.  But there really SHOULD be a John Stewart solo book.  There really should be a Guy Gardner spin off book.  There should be a Kyle book.  
> 
> I think we'll get there.  At the moment, HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS, a lengthy title I will rue having to type all of the time, is the classic GREEN LANTERN title.  It's Hal-centric.  All other Lanterns will appear there in, but as his partners.  My hope is that if we do a fantastic book, and win back readers again, the franchise will grow once more.  As it stands, I'm shocked at it's position on the top 300 charts.  I can list a hundred different reasons why I believe this has happened.  But I want to keep things positive, restore what works, and create new stuff to expand and enrich.  
> 
> If you are a fan of GREEN LANTERN, you'll join us!  I promise you it'll be great.  If you're just an isolated fan of one Green Lantern character, hopefully we'll make you happy.  But further, hopefully we'll get things back to where they should be and a John Stewart title will be forthcoming.  
> ...


So setting aside Mr. Van Sciver's ever-present and welcome optimism and enthusiasm, it sounds like it's going to be, in part, a team-up book featuring Hal teaming with the other Earth Lanterns in various issues or in a group with Hal as the lead. 

He's also compared it to the Joe Staton run. 

Green Lanterns, with Simon and Jessica on the League, is probably the more Earth-centric book.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Im a bit surprised. Youve been mostly pleasant in your other posts here. First time I think I heard you say something negative. You must really dislike Venditti.


The Vendetti run was okay, but it's one I won't remember well. I can't say that about the late 90s Kyle era, or the Johns, Tomasi, Van Jensen. The Renegade thing was pretty much a wash imo.

I certainly don't hate Vendetti, he's a very good writer and I happen to really, really like his Flash (way better than the Manapul and definitely better than the Johns/Barry era). I just dread seeing him continue with the GL title. He didn't bring much that was worthwhile imo. I'm waiting until issue 52 to sell his whole run. And there won't be a renewal until the projected writers are changed, sooner or later. I can wait (let's not forget I can spend that money on my Busiek/Avengers and Bendis/Brubaker Daredevil).

Sometimes people feel so passionately about characters that they behave in a way that could be construed unpleasant by some. It just means the Green Lantern Corps are my favorite superheroes and I care about who's writing them.

----------


## sifighter

> So What are the difference going to be between Green Lanterns and HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS other than the main characters?


The difference is that Green Lanterns is about the two newest Green Lanterns Simon Baz and Jessica Cruz being the green lanterns of earth and protecting it from the likes of the Red Lanterns and others lantern villains while Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps is about all the main Green Lanterns in one book(Hal, Guy, John, and Kyle) along with the rest of the corps trying to take back control of the universe from Sinestro, something which I'm personally glad they are keeping around because Bunn's Sinestro series is pretty great.

----------


## Frontier

> The Vendetti run was okay, but it's one I won't remember well. I can't say that about the late 90s Kyle era, or the Johns, Tomasi, Van Jensen. The Renegade thing was pretty much a wash imo.
> 
> I certainly don't hate Vendetti, he's a very good writer and I happen to really, really like his Flash (way better than the Manapul and definitely better than the Johns/Barry era). I just dread seeing him continue with the GL title. He didn't bring much that was worthwhile imo. I'm waiting until issue 52 to sell his whole run. And there won't be a renewal until the projected writers are changed, sooner or later. I can wait (let's not forget I can spend that money on my Busiek/Avengers and Bendis/Brubaker Daredevil).
> 
> Sometimes people feel so passionately about characters that they behave in a way that could be construed unpleasant by some. It just means the Green Lantern Corps are my favorite superheroes and I care about who's writing them.


Personally, in-spite of all my issues with his run, I'll take Venditti on Green Lantern over him on Flash any day.  

I thought He and Van Jensen really dragged that book down after the solid work Manapul/Buccelato did on the title, and especially with how they handled Wally. For all the faults with Flash:Rebirth, the last Johns run on Flash before Flashpoint was, in my mind, a lot better work on the character and title then what Venditti/Jensen have done.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> A lot of Hal Jordan fans feel that way about Van Jensen. I love the entire Corps, and I like to see the other members get their turn at being featured. Van Jensen did a terrific job with John Stewart, in fact his run was the last thing actually worth reading in the franchise. 
> 
> But hey, just my opinion.


I share your opinion.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I do think it is best that Sinestro returns to being the main antagonist.

----------


## liwanag

> Well, here's how Ethan Van Sciver has described the book over in the John thread: 
> 
> 
> So setting aside Mr. Van Sciver's ever-present and welcome optimism and enthusiasm, it sounds like it's going to be, in part, a team-up book featuring Hal teaming with the other Earth Lanterns in various issues or in a group with Hal as the lead. 
> 
> He's also compared it to the Joe Staton run. 
> 
> Green Lanterns, with Simon and Jessica on the League, is probably the more Earth-centric book.


I admire Ethan's desire to make the frznchise work. So I'm glad he is in Hal 's book. (Man, that IS a long title to type). 

I hope they can make it work again....

----------


## Meow

> The difference is that Green Lanterns is about the two newest Green Lanterns Simon Baz and Jessica Cruz being the green lanterns of earth and protecting it from the likes of the Red Lanterns and others lantern villains while Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps is about all the main Green Lanterns in one book(Hal, Guy, John, and Kyle) along with the rest of the corps trying to take back control of the universe from Sinestro, something which I'm personally glad they are keeping around because Bunn's Sinestro series is pretty great.


I thought the Red Dawn thing sounded interesting but now I will have to get the Hal book too, this Rebirth thing is getting expensive  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly

it seems a bit unbalanced, you have four of the established earth lanterns on one title, and the two rookies in one. then you have jesica and simon in the justice league? probably means that hal wil get stuck in space again.

----------


## vartox

> it seems a bit unbalanced, you have four of the established earth lanterns on one title, and the two rookies in one. then you have jesica and simon in the justice league? probably means that hal wil get stuck in space again.


That's basically what Bryan Hitch said.

https://twitter.com/THEBRYANHITCH/st...87003743191040




> Hal and the GL Corp means he's not available right now so we are having TWO GL's on the team.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> That's basically what Bryan Hitch said.
> 
> https://twitter.com/THEBRYANHITCH/st...87003743191040


In case they really do read these forums:

*PLEASE DC PUT BRYAN HITCH OR PETE TOMASI ON HAL JORDAN AND THE GLC!*

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am pretty sure if the Baz & Cruz book flops, Hal will fly solo from the GLC, and have his membership reinstated with the JL.

----------


## nightrider

> Well, here's how Ethan Van Sciver has described the book over in the John thread: 
> 
> 
> So setting aside Mr. Van Sciver's ever-present and welcome optimism and enthusiasm, it sounds like it's going to be, in part, a team-up book featuring Hal teaming with the other Earth Lanterns in various issues or in a group with Hal as the lead. 
> 
> He's also compared it to the Joe Staton run. 
> 
> Green Lanterns, with Simon and Jessica on the League, is probably the more Earth-centric book.


TBH, I've been a big fan of EVS. I became a fan when EVS started off the franchise with Geoff Johns. He was the definitive artist for Green Lantern. Eventually, I'll start buying everything with EVS which was reduced to annuals. I even supported EVS through Firestorm despite not liking anything about the character initially. TBH HJATGLC was in my maybe pull list only because of EVS and Hal Jordan. I'll much rather have an up and coming writer or a completely new writer like Sam Humphries on HJATGLC. But I do realise that GL is a very specific book with their own set of mythos a lot like X-men so extensive readings are definitely required. So not every writer can take up this job readily but well, I'm likely going to see how reviews are being getting this book.

----------


## nightrider

Another thought, I think EVS is really the best artist for this book because he really have a huge library of green lantern characters in his mind to draw so GLC would be the perfect book for EVS. But Since EVS is a top tier artist, it would be a pity to put him in a second tier book, but with Hal in GLC now, that will elevate it to the main GL book and EVS would definitely ace this one.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I love Ethan's art, but I personally see Reis as the definitive artist for Green Lantern. Other greats are Mahnke and Pasarin imo. Gleason was pretty good, too.

----------


## Johnny

> I am pretty sure if the Baz & Cruz book flops, Hal will fly solo from the GLC, and have his membership reinstated with the JL.


I think Hal & GLC is more likely to flop than GLs. Despite that it has the popular Lanterns, it seems to be treated as the proverbial secondary book. GLs have Johns co-writing the GLs Rebirth issue and it also has Simon and Jessica in Justice League, so DC have taken care that it's off to at least a good start. Hal & GLC starts a month later and I'm sure it's not going to get promoted on the same level because none of its characters are plastered on the Rebirth banner. That's the reason the current Green Lantern book, despite dipping a lot in sales, still performs well enough, because it's still one of the decently promoted New 52 books, that also started with a huge name writing it. The book doesn't sell decently because it still features Hal Jordan, it sells because it's still riding Geoff Johns' coattails and DC are not above promoting it. In here Green Lanterns has the promotion and the initial push by Geoff Johns, while the only thing HJ&TGLC has is the renumbering. They probably won't rush to cancel it because they clearly want to have at least two ongoing GL books, but I predict a few months after the relaunch it's going to sell like Edge of Oblivion does now. It sucks because I love EVS, and I hope I don't offend him because I know he reads these threads, but I really don't expect the book to be very successful.

----------


## liwanag

> I am pretty sure if the Baz & Cruz book flops, Hal will fly solo from the GLC, and have his membership reinstated with the JL.


Eventhough I'd really like Hal to be part of the League, I still hope Simon and Jessicas book still sell. I actually thought Baz and Cruz would be part of the Corps out in space.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think Hal & GLC is more likely to flop than GLs. Despite that it has the popular Lanterns, it seems to be treated as the proverbial secondary book. GLs have Johns co-writing the GLs Rebirth issue and it also has Simon and Jessica in Justice League, so DC have taken care that it's off to at least a good start. Hal & GLC starts a month later and I'm sure it's not going to get promoted on the same level because none of its characters are plastered on the Rebirth banner. That's the reason the current Green Lantern book, despite dipping a lot in sales, still performs well enough, because it's still one of the decently promoted New 52 books, that also started with a huge name writing it. The book doesn't sell decently because it still features Hal Jordan, it sells because it's still riding Geoff Johns' coattails and DC are not above promoting it. In here Green Lanterns has the promotion and the initial push by Geoff Johns, while the only thing HJ&TGLC has is the renumbering. They probably won't rush to cancel it because they clearly want to have at least two ongoing GL books, but I predict a few months after the relaunch it's going to sell like Edge of Oblivion does now. It sucks because I love EVS, and I hope I don't offend him because I know he reads these threads, but I really don't expect the book to be very successful.


I never looked at it from that perspective. You gave me something to ponder.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Eventhough I'd really like Hal to be part of the League, I still hope Simon and Jessicas book still sell. I actually thought Baz and Cruz would be part of the Corps out in space.


One curveball after another, I see.

----------


## silly

one of the things i'm happy about rebirth is ethan's return to the green lantern franchise.

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/03/...ain-dcrebirth/

it's nice to know how much they care for the character they're working on.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> I think Hal & GLC is more likely to flop than GLs. Despite that it has the popular Lanterns, it seems to be treated as the proverbial secondary book. GLs have Johns co-writing the GLs Rebirth issue and it also has Simon and Jessica in Justice League, so DC have taken care that it's off to at least a good start. Hal & GLC starts a month later and I'm sure it's not going to get promoted on the same level because none of its characters are plastered on the Rebirth banner. That's the reason the current Green Lantern book, despite dipping a lot in sales, still performs well enough, because it's still one of the decently promoted New 52 books, that also started with a huge name writing it. The book doesn't sell decently because it still features Hal Jordan, it sells because it's still riding Geoff Johns' coattails and DC are not above promoting it. In here Green Lanterns has the promotion and the initial push by Geoff Johns, while the only thing HJ&TGLC has is the renumbering. They probably won't rush to cancel it because they clearly want to have at least two ongoing GL books, but I predict a few months after the relaunch it's going to sell like Edge of Oblivion does now. It sucks because I love EVS, and I hope I don't offend him because I know he reads these threads, but I really don't expect the book to be very successful.


i am hoping that won't be the case. hoping that dc properly promotes both lantern books.

----------


## liwanag

so with the upcoming rebirth and all... would (or should) hal and carol get back together?

----------


## nightrider

> I think Hal & GLC is more likely to flop than GLs. Despite that it has the popular Lanterns, it seems to be treated as the proverbial secondary book. GLs have Johns co-writing the GLs Rebirth issue and it also has Simon and Jessica in Justice League, so DC have taken care that it's off to at least a good start. Hal & GLC starts a month later and I'm sure it's not going to get promoted on the same level because none of its characters are plastered on the Rebirth banner. That's the reason the current Green Lantern book, despite dipping a lot in sales, still performs well enough, because it's still one of the decently promoted New 52 books, that also started with a huge name writing it. The book doesn't sell decently because it still features Hal Jordan, it sells because it's still riding Geoff Johns' coattails and DC are not above promoting it. In here Green Lanterns has the promotion and the initial push by Geoff Johns, while the only thing HJ&TGLC has is the renumbering. They probably won't rush to cancel it because they clearly want to have at least two ongoing GL books, but I predict a few months after the relaunch it's going to sell like Edge of Oblivion does now. It sucks because I love EVS, and I hope I don't offend him because I know he reads these threads, but I really don't expect the book to be very successful.


But hjatgl has the supposedly higher tiered creative team that is Evs and venditti. DC knows that glc book can't sustain a twice a month publishing being a spin off book. But putting Hal Jordan and the higher tiered creative team completely changed the whole ball game. Now both books have a good chance of surviving concurrently and that is the freshness that I'm looking for. Changing up status co, taking risk and etc. my only complain is that I'm not a fan of the writer and I wish we're getting someone else, but I'm willing to give it a shot.

----------


## Johnny

> But hjatgl has the supposedly higher tiered creative team that is Evs and venditti. DC knows that glc book can't sustain a twice a month publishing being a spin off book. But putting Hal Jordan and the higher tiered creative team completely changed the whole ball game. Now both books have a good chance of surviving concurrently and that is the freshness that I'm looking for. Changing up status co, taking risk and etc. my only complain is that I'm not a fan of the writer and I wish we're getting someone else, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


Ditto, I want to book to be successful, I just have my share of doubts.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I think Hal & GLC is more likely to flop than GLs. Despite that it has the popular Lanterns, it seems to be treated as the proverbial secondary book. GLs have Johns co-writing the GLs Rebirth issue and it also has Simon and Jessica in Justice League, so DC have taken care that it's off to at least a good start. Hal & GLC starts a month later and I'm sure it's not going to get promoted on the same level because none of its characters are plastered on the Rebirth banner. That's the reason the current Green Lantern book, despite dipping a lot in sales, still performs well enough, because it's still one of the decently promoted New 52 books, that also started with a huge name writing it. The book doesn't sell decently because it still features Hal Jordan, it sells because it's still riding Geoff Johns' coattails and DC are not above promoting it. In here Green Lanterns has the promotion and the initial push by Geoff Johns, while the only thing HJ&TGLC has is the renumbering. They probably won't rush to cancel it because they clearly want to have at least two ongoing GL books, but I predict a few months after the relaunch it's going to sell like Edge of Oblivion does now. It sucks because I love EVS, and I hope I don't offend him because I know he reads these threads, but I really don't expect the book to be very successful.



Seems to be a recurring theme at DC, putting the higher tiered creative team on the secondary title, hoping the primary title itself will help the other title succeed. For me I am more interested in the concept behind the Detective and Action comic relaunches and will try them out while not trying Superman but will give Batman a quick look. I am excited about everything associated with HJ&TGLC except for the writer but maybe EVS can assist with that. I am not getting Green Lanterns because I have no interest in it, and that is sad because it will be the first Green Lantern associated book I have not purchased since the middle of Vol 2 (except for Larfreeze). There is too much competition for my comic book $ to collect just for completing a collection. Since some at DC feels like we can slap a ring on anyone and use it as the magic elixir to our diversity problem at DC. There has been just as much character development on Relic as there has been on Baz and Cruz and I don't see DC considering giving him a title. I don't know that Justice League membership will help Green Lanterns. It might instead hurt sales on Justice League because Cruz and Baz's inclusion dampens my excitement for that book. DC wants Green Lanterns to succeed but I don't see the bells and whistles they are attaching to it being enough to sustain a buzz on characters that there has been no sizable clamour for over an extended amount of time. Just my opinion. I am sure some will say Green Lanterns is the book I have been waiting for, time will tell. Not hating on the book because successful GL books mean more GL books, just presenting a different reading of the tea leaves on what will happen. Neither book will be as short lived as Omega Men or Larfreeze just that I have seen next to zero interest in either Cruz or Baz that would suggest there was a desire for them to have a book.

----------


## Güicho

> I never looked at it from that perspective. You gave me something to ponder.


Hal championing the Corps book (which is where he belongs) will do fine, he's carried the better selling  book since Rebirth, now it's all of them together. It should really take off! 
There's some bitter fans who as usual resent Jordan and will  whine endlessly on these forums,  but   it's where the real action will be. 

The one that will struggle is Baz and Cruz's book, these are relatively obscure characters, although they will be featured in the League, so that will up their game, and might bring in new readers willing to give them a shot.
Again the bitter resentful fans (see Trey's thread) will be hating on Baz & Cruz's book, even though they won't read it, no matter how good or unique it is. With mostly only new fans (and not the support of the old guard), it will really struggle.
Hopefully older fans are willing to give them a shot.

----------


## buffalorock

I think HJ & GLC should be fine. It is the continuation of the overarching story we already have and features some high profile characters. I am willing to give Venditti a shot here mainly because of EVS. He is a better storyteller than Tan was and that was one of the weak points. Part of me can't stop thinking that part of the reason we may not like Venditti on the title a lot was because of the artist he was paired with for years. Cool concepts but the execution seemed lacking and I hoping that EVS can help with that (as well as any script issues that pop up  :Wink: )

I'll be trying out Green Lanterns, though only partly due to me having to find the issues in hindsight haha. When New 52 started, I said nah, just GL and GLC. Dumb me had to track down a bunch of back issues of Red Lanterns and New Guardians due to the crossovers. There will probably be a crossover with these two titles eventually and the completist in me will HAVE to have them, so I'll be ready this time. I hope its good though, I have never read anything by the writer but the premise seems interesting enough. It would be neat if they were trying to wrestle control of 2814 from the Reds, though that may not be how it goes down.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if incorporating all the other Earth GL's, Sinestro, and Carol in one book will draw in more readers because it will be the only comic where they can read their favorites? 

Van Sciver alone will probably also draw some attention given he's an A-list artist, but I wonder if Venditti is really a draw. Maybe for his Valiant work, but GL  :Confused: ?

----------


## JediKage

I don't think so. If it was just called Green Lantern Corps maybe. But in this case its clear everyone else is supporting Hal. Most Fans for other Earth GLs aren't into that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> so with the upcoming rebirth and all... would (or should) hal and carol get back together?


We are bound to get soap opera stuff with Carol, Hal, and Kyle in the same book.

Arisia may have a place in that potentially messy mix.

Does anyone know if (Non-Star Sapphire controlled) Carol & Arisia interacted much over the years?


If they do go with the soap opera stuff, John, Guy, Kilowog, & the fans can watch the fireworks.

----------


## liwanag

> We are bound to get soap opera stuff with Carol, Hal, and Kyle in the same book.
> 
> Arisia may have a place in that potentially messy mix.
> 
> Does anyone know if (Non-Star Sapphire controlled) Carol & Arisia interacted much over the years?
> 
> 
> If they do go with the soap opera stuff, John, Guy, Kilowog, & the fans can watch the fireworks.


You're probably right. I would have prefered it if the whole Kyle Carol thing be just forgotten.

----------


## Johnny

> You're probably right. I would have prefered it if the whole Kyle Carol thing be just forgotten.


Is that still going on?

----------


## SJNeal

> Is that still going on?


It hasn't been seen/referenced since _New Guardians_ was canceled, to my knowledge.  

And I'm pretty sure they broke up.  Those last few issues weren't exactly great, so my memory is foggy...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think Hal's playboy days are over. I am confident he & Carol will end up together when the stuff with Kyle gets resolved. With so many other characters in this book, it makes no sense for Hal to have multiple women.

----------


## Johnny

> I think Hal's playboy days are over.


Only for the time being. If or when he becomes a solo protagonist again in the future, I doubt they would have him settle down with Carol.

----------


## vartox

I am really curious to see how the sales on the two GL books hold up. Initially I got the impression that GLs was the main/flagship book and HJGLC was secondary, but after the actual announcements it sounds like HJGLC is supposed to be the "core" book, but GLs seems like it's getting more promotion. Maybe they figure a book about Hal and the other established human lanterns vs the Sinestro Corps will basically sell itself, especially with EVS on art? GLs is an established property but it features two relatively new and unknown characters so it probably needs more promotional help. It will be interesting to see where the sales end up.




> one of the things i'm happy about rebirth is ethan's return to the green lantern franchise.
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/03/...ain-dcrebirth/
> 
> it's nice to know how much they care for the character they're working on.


EVS's enthusiasm is kind of reassuring. I want to be excited for this but I am still wary of Venditti.




> We are bound to get soap opera stuff with Carol, Hal, and Kyle in the same book.
> 
> Arisia may have a place in that potentially messy mix.
> 
> Does anyone know if (Non-Star Sapphire controlled) Carol & Arisia interacted much over the years?
> 
> 
> If they do go with the soap opera stuff, John, Guy, Kilowog, & the fans can watch the fireworks.


This is one thing I really hope they don't do. I disliked Kyle and Carol together a lot and I hate how Hal and Carol act towards each other since that happened. Crappy cheap drama isn't going to help.

And I don't think non-possessed Carol has ever interacted with Arisia.

----------


## vartox

> It hasn't been seen/referenced since _New Guardians_ was canceled, to my knowledge.  
> 
> And I'm pretty sure they broke up.  Those last few issues weren't exactly great, so my memory is foggy...


It was referenced a tiny bit in Omega Men within the first couple issues and Kyle has slept with another woman since then, so... I'm hoping it's over and will be quietly forgotten.

----------


## Frontier

Well, in trying to stay positive, as much as Venditti hasn't handled Hal or Carol well, he's done solid takes on John, Guy, and Sinestro from what I remember. So having them all under his pen isn't necessarily a bad thing.

----------


## vartox

> Well, in trying to stay positive, as much as Venditti hasn't handled Hal or Carol well, he's done solid takes on John, Guy, and Sinestro from what I remember. So having them all under his pen isn't necessarily a bad thing.


Venditti's issue with Hal and Sinestro during Godhead (I think it was GL #36?) is probably my favorite issue from his run, so I am not averse to Sinestro showing up a lot. I just hope he doesn't end up dead or something, ha.

----------


## themiddle

> Why is that?
> 
> 10w


oh sorry, what i meant was i'm one of those who really enjoyed the movie, and i think i can forgive wb for not including hal in the film. although i got to say it would have been epic if you had hal, supes, and diana simultaneously attacking doomsday in the final act of the movie.

----------


## themiddle

> Is that still going on?


hopefully rebirth could wipe that from my memory.

----------


## j9ac9k

Looking forward to HJ&GLC, but really wishing Venditti wasn't writing.  I like EVS's enthusiasm for the old "GLC" title - I thought that book balanced all of the characters really well without it seeming like a "Hal and all the rest" title, but I don't have faith that Venditti can do a good job.

----------


## themiddle

> I think HJ & GLC should be fine. It is the continuation of the overarching story we already have and features some high profile characters. I am willing to give Venditti a shot here mainly because of EVS. He is a better storyteller than Tan was and that was one of the weak points. Part of me can't stop thinking that part of the reason we may not like Venditti on the title a lot was because of the artist he was paired with for years. Cool concepts but the execution seemed lacking and I hoping that EVS can help with that (as well as any script issues that pop up )
> 
> I'll be trying out Green Lanterns, though only partly due to me having to find the issues in hindsight haha. When New 52 started, I said nah, just GL and GLC. Dumb me had to track down a bunch of back issues of Red Lanterns and New Guardians due to the crossovers. There will probably be a crossover with these two titles eventually and the completist in me will HAVE to have them, so I'll be ready this time. I hope its good though, I have never read anything by the writer but the premise seems interesting enough. It would be neat if they were trying to wrestle control of 2814 from the Reds, though that may not be how it goes down.


people were actually praising his x-man o  war, which was a bummer because it felt the same thing was not happening in gl and flash.

jesica and simon;s title sounds interesting enough, i;; definitely check it out. not happy though that hal got replaced in the league.

----------


## themiddle

> Looking forward to HJ&GLC, but really wishing Venditti wasn't writing.  I like EVS's enthusiasm for the old "GLC" title - I thought that book balanced all of the characters really well without it seeming like a "Hal and all the rest" title, but I don't have faith that Venditti can do a good job.


i cant think of who i would want to write hal's title. i keep on going back to geoff.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> i cant think of who i would want to write hal's title. i keep on going back to geoff.


Tom King!!! But sadly he was always going to take Batman. Then he could write 2 books he is exclusive after all.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I'd love to see Azzarello or Morrison take over the writing. But most I'd love is Mark Waid, who is unfortunately writing for a sinking ship ANAD Avengers at Marvel now.

That doesn't change the fact that Waid wrote by far the greatest Flash run...ever. His Captain America, Justice League, and Daredevil were no joke either.

----------


## mrumsey

> I'd love to see Azzarello or Morrison take over the writing. But most I'd love is Mark Waid, who is unfortunately writing for a sinking ship ANAD Avengers at Marvel now.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that Waid wrote by far the greatest Flash run...ever. His Captain America, Justice League, and Daredevil were no joke either.


His GL and Flash mini was quite good as well!

----------


## liwanag

> Tom King!!! But sadly he was always going to take Batman. Then he could write 2 books he is exclusive after all.


His darseid war:gl was great. Shame he went to batman.

----------


## Güicho

> one of the things i'm happy about rebirth is ethan's return to the green lantern franchise.
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/03/...ain-dcrebirth/
> 
> it's nice to know how much they care for the character they're working on.





> I ain’t goin’ NOWHERE..... I’ll be on GREEN LANTERN for a loooooooooooooooooooooong time.
> 
> 
> GREEN LANTERN should be an endless fountain of spin off books for DC Comics. It really should. *Hal Jordan should always be at the heart, in my opinion*, because he’s the Silver Age start of the title.
> 
> *It’s Hal-centric.* All other Lanterns will appear there in, but as his partners. My hope is that if we do a fantastic book, and win back readers again, the franchise will grow once more.
> 
> If you are a fan of GREEN LANTERN, you’ll join us! I promise you it’ll be great.


I love hearing him defend this  title, It really is nice to see a creator champion the character of Hal Jordan so strongly, and really fight to  literally light  the lanterns of the franchise again.
Hopefully he can steer Vendetti in the right direction.
The unapologetic bombastic Hal Jordan centered title of the main book is a great start.
The GL Corps concept and franchise was built around the character of Jordan first Earthman to get the ring.

----------


## Güicho

> oh sorry, what i meant was i'm one of those who really enjoyed the movie, and i think i can forgive wb for not including hal in the film. although i got to say it would have been epic if you had hal, supes, and diana simultaneously attacking doomsday in the final act of the movie.


I agree, I enjoyed the film immensely. But not having Jordan or a GL hinted in the build up to JL is a huge letdown for me.
And while the movies  and franchise will be fine, I think historically speaking it's a huge failure on DC/WBs part, if there isn't a GL on the founding of the Cinematic JL team.

----------


## silly

> I agree, I enjoyed the film immensely. But not having Jordan or a GL hinted in the build up to JL is a huge letdown for me.
> And while the movies  and franchise will be fine, I think historically speaking it's a huge failure on DC/WBs part, if there isn't a GL on the founding of the Cinematic JL team.


that would really be disappointing if wb decided not to include hal as a founding member. 

a few years ago, i felt differently. i felt gl was of dc's pillars, arguably second only to the batman franchise. but now it seems their master plan is to embargo hal (comic justice league, bvs, jl vs tt, justice league film, etc) and set up simon and jesica.

----------


## silly

ok, i may have exaggerated. hal has his own title still (shared with everybody else from sinestro, to guy, to carol), plus he did make an appearance in superhero girls.

----------


## Johnny

Despite that he was excluded in JL vs TT, he was in Lego Justice League Cosmic Clash and had a really nice role in it. Seems like even if DC animation decide to not put him in some of their features, they always make up for it by putting him somewhere else. He will also be in the Justice League: Action cartoon, so despite that we won't see Hal in a live-action movie soon, he will be fine.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Only for the time being. If or when he becomes a solo protagonist again in the future, I doubt they would have him settle down with Carol.


Oh, I was not even thinking long term when I posted that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And I don't think non-possessed Carol has ever interacted with Arisia.


I do think the two of them interacting could be interesting.

----------


## upgrayedd

anyone catch Hal fighting Kryptonians  in Batman: The Master Race by Frank Miller. Holy Crap!

----------


## silly

> anyone catch Hal fighting Kryptonians  in Batman: The Master Race by Frank Miller. Holy Crap!


really? what happened in it? havent been following any bat title for the last couple of years or so.

----------


## silly

wait, did you say frank miller? what'd he do now?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I agree, I enjoyed the film immensely. But not having Jordan or a GL hinted in the build up to JL is a huge letdown for me.
> And while the movies  and franchise will be fine, I think historically speaking it's a huge failure on DC/WBs part, if there isn't a GL on the founding of the Cinematic JL team.


I thought the GL film was absolutely marvelous...when it wasn't on Earth. The villains were represented in a majorly suck way imo. Mark's Sinestro was GREAT and should have been the villain, it not only would have kicked ass on both Earth and not, but would have featured probably the best actor in the movie as a main player. The whole part where both Hal and Hector were laying on the floor has to be one of the stupidest scenes in movie history, it's amazing no one at WB jumped up and said "uh, does that part REALLY sound like it would work to you?". Finally, Reynolds was really good...as Guy, not Hal. The script didn't really seem to be written for Hal. All just my opinion.

----------


## themiddle

> Despite that he was excluded in JL vs TT, he was in Lego Justice League Cosmic Clash and had a really nice role in it. Seems like even if DC animation decide to not put him in some of their features, they always make up for it by putting him somewhere else. He will also be in the Justice League: Action cartoon, so despite that we won't see Hal in a live-action movie soon, he will be fine.


cosmic clash was fun. i think that even though batman had the starring role the rest of the league got great screen time too. the va (was it josh keaton?) was a good fit for hal.

i'd love to hear more news about justice league action.

----------


## Güicho

> He will also be in the Justice League: Action cartoon


Where can this be confirmed? 
Any voice actor attached? 
And besides the promo image where I don't see him   was there any art released?

----------


## themiddle

> Where can this be confirmed? 
> Any voice actor attached? 
> And besides the promo image where I don't see him   was there any art released?


i'd love to hear more about it too. is it going to be josh keaton to voice hal?

----------


## Güicho

> wait, did you say frank miller? what'd he do now?


Not a decent  showing, which was a bit surprising considering how well Jordan  was portrayed in DKSA, although it's the opposite in All Star B&R, so who knows where Miller is  coming from?   

Several Kandorian/Kryptonian zealots, surround Jordan  and creepily faun over him. He uncharacteristically is floating up in the sky but without the usual energy/force field around him, which visually doesn't even make much sense.
Suddenly with an eyebeam blast they sever his ring hand, throw it into space, and he drops  back to the Earth below.

Although he is established as having somewhat evolved to some form of GL Energy being? So it's not necessarily the end of him. 
Likewise  in the Atom's mini comic, he is pretty much squashed like a bug at the end of his, but with Atom, there is room for survival too.  So who knows, if Miller is coming from a cynical  everyone but Batman fails, or if they do come together in the end?

----------


## themiddle

> Not a decent  showing, which was a bit surprising considering how well he was portrayed in DKSA, although it's the opposite in All Star B&R, so who knows where Miller is  coming from.   
> 
> Several Kandorian/Kryptonian zealots, surround him and creepily faun over him. He uncharacteristically is floating up in the sky but without the usual energy/force field around him, which visually doesn't even make much sense.
> Suddenly with an eyebeam blast they sever his ring hand.
> And he drops  back to the Earth bellow.


groan.  :Mad: 

10 char

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not a decent  showing, which was a bit surprising considering how well he was portrayed in DKSA, although it's the opposite in All Star B&R, so who knows where Miller is  coming from.   
> 
> Several Kandorian/Kryptonian zealots, surround him and creepily faun over him. He uncharacteristically is floating up in the sky but without the usual energy/force field around him, which visually doesn't even make much sense.
> Suddenly with an eyebeam blast they sever his ring hand, throw it into space, and he drops  back to the Earth below.


Did they at least offer Hal a glass of lemonade beforehand?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I thought the GL film was absolutely marvelous...when it wasn't on Earth. The villains were represented in a majorly suck way imo. Mark's Sinestro was GREAT and should have been the villain, it not only would have kicked ass on both Earth and not, but would have featured probably the best actor in the movie as a main player. The whole part where both Hal and Hector were laying on the floor has to be one of the stupidest scenes in movie history, it's amazing no one at WB jumped up and said "uh, does that part REALLY sound like it would work to you?". *Finally, Reynolds was really good...as Guy, not Hal. The script didn't really seem to be written for Hal. All just my opinion.*


This has been my gripe with Hal when presented outside of comics. It's like DC/WB does not have faith in the strength of Hal's personality, so they make him a bit too much like Guy. Those two should be like night & day, except for being reckless (Guy more than Hal). Guy is the perfect jerk GL, not Hal.

The GLAS showed just how different the two are.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> This has been my gripe with Hal when presented outside of comics. It's like DC/WB does not have faith in the strength of Hal's personality, so they make him a bit too much like Guy. Those two should be like night & day, except for being reckless (Guy more than Hal). Guy is the perfect jerk GL, not Hal.
> 
> The GLAS showed just how different the two are.


Their first meeting in that series truly is a great way to see the distinction. One of my favorites.

----------


## themiddle

green lantern the animated series was a great show. i wish it's getting the same attention as netflix's young justice. (yj fans made a petition to have netflix make a season 3 of yj). 

hal's characterization in gltas was spot on. and even though guy started as a jerk, you can't help but love him during team fights.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> His darseid war:gl was great. Shame he went to batman.


Yeah that was a terrific issue. I don't think Venditi is bad but I'm ready for a fresh voice so I'm gonna drop main GL come rebirth. It just sucks how most if not all retuning books are getting a fresh voice but this.

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah that was a terrific issue. I don't think Venditi is bad but I'm ready for a fresh voice so I'm gonna drop main GL come rebirth. It just sucks how most if not all retuning books are getting a fresh voice but this.


i can understand you. although with ethan on board, i'm still going to give it a shot. i feel the title needs all the support it can get since i think dc is making a big push for jesica and simon.

----------


## themiddle

> Where can this be confirmed? 
> Any voice actor attached? 
> And besides the promo image where I don't see him   was there any art released?


been googling like crazy. found this on mrumseys blog

http://www.blogofoa.com/2016/01/ther...n-justice.html

----------


## buffalorock

> Not a decent  showing, which was a bit surprising considering how well Jordan  was portrayed in DKSA, although it's the opposite in All Star B&R, so who knows where Miller is  coming from?   
> 
> Several Kandorian/Kryptonian zealots, surround Jordan  and creepily faun over him. He uncharacteristically is floating up in the sky but without the usual energy/force field around him, which visually doesn't even make much sense.
> Suddenly with an eyebeam blast they sever his ring hand, throw it into space, and he drops  back to the Earth below.
> 
> Although he is established as having somewhat evolved to some form of GL Energy being? So it's not necessarily the end of him. 
> Likewise  in the Atom's mini comic, he is pretty much squashed like a bug at the end of his, but with Atom, there is room for survival too.  So who knows, if Miller is coming from a clinical everyone but Batman fails, or if they do come together in the end?


I think with the way The Atom, GL, and Wonder Woman have been shown so far Miller may be setting it up so Batman is the sole hero to save the day. I get that its a Batman story but it's not really necessary to diminish the other heroes. Not a bad story so far, but it is pretty bleak at times.

----------


## liwanag

Was it Frank Miller who wrote All star Batman?

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Was it Frank Miller who wrote All star Batman?


Yup. That was all him.

----------


## liwanag

> Yup. That was all him.


I won't be wasting my money on this then.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> I won't be wasting my money on this then.


lol. he does seem to not like hal that much.

----------


## liwanag

> I agree, I enjoyed the film immensely. But not having Jordan or a GL hinted in the build up to JL is a huge letdown for me.
> And while the movies  and franchise will be fine, I think historically speaking it's a huge failure on DC/WBs part, if there isn't a GL on the founding of the Cinematic JL team.


It would be a big letdown if the JL formed withou Hal. I've been waiting for it to happen in the big screen.

I sometimes imagine the last BVS fight scene, it would have sooo  cool if Hal, Clark and Diana tripled teamed Doomsday, with Bruce and Barry running harrasment.

----------


## silly

> It would be a big letdown if the JL formed withou Hal. I've been waiting for it to happen in the big screen.
> 
> I sometimes imagine the last BVS fight scene, it would have sooo  cool if Hal, Clark and Diana tripled teamed Doomsday, with Bruce and Barry running harrasment.


that would have been a visual feast. i would love zack snyder handle a green lantern movie. yes, i'm one of those who liked bvs.



i can see hal saying this to doomsday.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

"Beware my power, asshole!"

I think Snyder should have done the first Green Lantern movie. Actually, I'm wondering if the low points of that movie were more the fault of the editor than director. Or the screenwriter who decided/was influenced to write Hal as Guy Gardner. Or, the person who decided that anyone besides Mark/Sinestro should be the villain, or that a significant part of a major fight scene should be done with both combatants lying on the floor...

Or decided that by far the best parts of the movie (off Earth) should be minimized. 

Okay, I'll stop now. I just get this feeling that movie basically sunk our chance at anything significantly Green Lantern in movies for several more years...

----------


## themiddle

i can think of a director i'd like to see on green lantern. jj abrams.

he's great at science fiction movies imo, and i'd love to see him build on the whole franchise.

as for the ryan reynolds movie, i actually enjoyed it. i just wish parallax took a humanoid form (like possessed one of the three alien bodies at start of the film), so parallax and could have a drag out brawl at the conclusion of the movie.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> as for the ryan reynolds movie, i actually enjoyed it. i just wish parallax took a humanoid form (like possessed one of the three alien bodies at start of the film), so parallax and could have a drag out brawl at the conclusion of the movie.


That would have been great imo.

----------


## themiddle

> That would have been great imo.


imagine how different oa or even mogo would look like if jj abrams did it. and somehow i think hal's personality wouldn't get mixed up with guy's.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal and co. are taking a backseat, so I don't know what to expect of how DC is going to treat the book.


We need interviews from the creative team.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> All I can do is hope HJ&GLC is good and successful, I guess.


Though my interest in the Rebirth Green Lantern titles is nil, I do hope they succeed so perhaps someday we can actually see a Green Lantern in Justice League live action...or at least with a decent writing team.

----------


## JediKage

> I am glad they're going to actually try pushing Jessica & Simon instead of just making a half-hearted attempt to give them a bare minimum of screentime, but at the same time I can't deny that I'm a little bitter that that means less face time for everybody else. All I can do is hope HJ&GLC is good and successful, I guess.


Yeah if you are John fan plenty of reason to be butthurt. John Stewart has never gotten a fair shake. But Geoff's new pets to get to hop to the front of the line? They get the JL and a book with much less panel sharing and the front of events. Why that would be grating should be obvious.

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah if you are John fan plenty of reason to be butthurt. John Stewart has never gotten a fair shake.


No he was only a main character in one of the best superhero shows of all time. Like I said, no need to bring up John or the "Geoff Johns hates him" crap on this thread, too.

----------


## NeathBlue

I am a bit concerned how the Hal Jordan character is going to be treated from rebirth and going forwards... He's been treated badly enough on a few occasions by DC in the past however I'm hopeful that he won't be this time... Has a hero had his own comic named after his secret identity before? Can't think of one off the top of my head.
Johns has said in the past how much he loves Green Lantern and Hal Jordan so I'm expecting him to get a fair deal this time round.

----------


## JediKage

> No he was only a main character in one of the best superhero shows of all time. Like I said, no need to bring up John or the "Geoff Johns hates him" crap on this thread, too.


Sure but that is not comics. In comics, well its not like DC Editorial isn't known for playing favorites. 

Back to Hal, going back to GLs vs Sinestro Corps in space is fine by me.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

Deleted a slew of posts here...

1) This is a Hal Jordan appreciation thread. Stick to appreciating him and leave your other thoughts on other GL's to yourself.

2) Keep it civil here.

3) The word "butthurt" is a bannable offense at CBR. If you're the type that like to use it, don't.

----------


## Johnny

> Sure but that is not comics. In comics, well its not like DC Editorial isn't known for playing favorites.


Well this isn't the proper thread to make these accusations so don't.




> Back to Hal, going back to GLs vs Sinestro Corps in space is fine by me.


Yeah, and you can do no wrong with the Sinestro Corps drawn by EVS.

----------


## LP22

Hello hal fans I had a very weird and stupid conversation with a keyboard warrior and I would like to apologise and keep this hal thread about what it is-to appreciate hal Jordan.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

From the looks of things, it might be best that Hal & the GLC are not used immediately in the WB films.

----------


## Sirzechs

> No he was only a main character in one of the best superhero shows of all time. Like I said, no need to bring up John or the "Geoff Johns hates him" crap on this thread, too.


Yeah please keep the conspiracy crap out of this thread, so awful to see people insisting that writers hate a specific fictional character to the point of holding it,when these people are there running a business.

----------


## Johnny

> From the looks of things, it might be best that Hal & the GLC are not used immediately in the WB films.


Why not? Snyder can probably showcase Green Lantern well in a Justice League movie. I didn't dislike BvS by the way.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why not? Snyder can probably showcase Green Lantern well in a Justice League movie. I didn't dislike BvS by the way.


I am not too sure how profitable BvS will be. I am not sure Snyder can do bright & shiney heroes like Superman & GL.

----------


## Johnny

> I am not too sure how profitable BvS will be. I am not sure Snyder can do bright & shiney heroes like Superman & GL.


I am not worried about BvS' box office performance, it was bound to take a huge dive the second weekend. Don't know if it will get to a billion, but by no means it's going to be a failure. As for Snyder, I doubt he would make Green Lantern "gritty".

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I just have a major problem with no Green Lantern in the Justice League.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I am not worried about BvS' box office performance, it was bound to take a huge dive the second weekend. Don't know if it will get to a billion, but by no means it's going to be a failure. As for Snyder, I doubt he would make Green Lantern "gritty".


It will get there no, as quickly as they hoped but it will cross the billion dollar mark.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I just have a major problem with no Green Lantern in the Justice League.


Hollywood  & WB has yet to realize the rule of no bad characters, just bad stories.

----------


## liwanag

> From the looks of things, it might be best that Hal & the GLC are not used immediately in the WB films.


Why dude? I think BvS will do fine. I also think that Zack Snyder can do an awesome GL film.

What I'd like to know is if WB has a list of casting choices for Hal. Nothing against Jess and Simon, but it would break my heart if they were the starring characters in the planned GLC movie.

----------


## Johnny

Nah, Hal and John were featured in that "Dawn of Justice League" TV special from a few months back, so I doubt they would get the shaft from GLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Nah, Hal and John were featured in that "Dawn of Justice League" TV special from a few months back, so I doubt they would get the shaft from GLC.


I think so too, but not just because of that. I like to believe the DC people are made well aware by now, by even cursorily glancing at CBR pages, of the importance of having John in at least a semi-featured role in the upcoming movies. I could be wrong.

----------


## Johnny

I doubt the DC people who check out these comment threads really have input in making decisions like that. For the movies I mean. Let's say if someone like Geoff Johns lurks in here at times, his word doesn't seem to be as instrumental in where the cinematic universe is going, as some people think. Because whatever people think about Johns, he clearly loves the GL franchise and if it was up to him, there was absolutely going to be a Green Lantern in the Justice League movie. Yet there isn't. So the decision to exclude Hal or John, or whoever GL might have been in the 2017 movie, must be above Johns' paygrade.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I doubt the DC people who check out these comment threads really have input in making decisions like that. For the movies I mean. Let's say if someone like Geoff Johns lurks in here at times, his word doesn't seem to be as instrumental in where the cinematic universe is going, as some people think. Because whatever people think about Johns, he clearly loves the GL franchise and if it was up to him, there was absolutely going to be a Green Lantern in the Justice League movie. Yet there isn't. So the decision to exclude Hal or John, or whoever GL might have been in the 2017 movie, must be above Johns' paygrade.


Then I stand corrected.

----------


## liwanag

> I just have a major problem with no Green Lantern in the Justice League.



i actually have a problem of hal not being a founder of the justice league. and that includes the cinematic justice league. 

same with j'onn. i tried being quite and accepting about it, but at the back of mind i'm bothered with that idea, although not as much as hal's. i guess since hal is one of my most fave dc characters (along with clark, barry ollie, ted, and booster). 

to a lesser extent is cyborg, i keep on thinking that the titans got shafted when they made cyborg join the big leagues, but oh well... i'm not saying cyborg does not belong with the league, just saying that there are already established characters when the league first formed.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> i actually have a problem of hal not being a founder of the justice league. and that includes the cinematic justice league. 
> 
> same with j'onn. i tried being quite and accepting about it, but at the back of mind i'm bothered with that idea, although not as much as hal's. i guess since hal is one of my most fave dc characters (along with clark, barry ollie, ted, and booster). 
> 
> to a lesser extent is cyborg, i keep on thinking that the titans got shafted when they made cyborg join the big leagues, but oh well... i'm not saying cyborg does not belong with the league, just saying that there are already established characters when the league first formed.


I agree. The entire idea of not having ANY Green Lantern, or J'onn, in place of Cyborg is pretty lame imo. And understand that I'm a fan of Cyborg, very cool character. Not a founder, nor a longtime member.

----------


## liwanag

I wonder what big changes Venditti meant for the GL titles. Was he just probably refering to Jess and Simon taking the lead in the main title..

From the artworks Ive seen, it looks like Hal will be ring slinging again and wont be wearing Krona's gauntlet.

----------


## caleb.superboy

Love Hal Jordan!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why dude? I think BvS will do fine. I also think that Zack Snyder can do an awesome GL film.
> 
> What I'd like to know is if WB has a list of casting choices for Hal. Nothing against Jess and Simon, but it would break my heart if they were the starring characters in the planned GLC movie.


WB treats GL like it's toxic while going too dark with Superman, imo. I don't believe Snyder would be a good fit for GL.

----------


## Johnny

Preview of the Darkseid War special out tomorrow: http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...16&postcount=1

God I miss Reis drawing GL.

----------


## vartox

> Preview of the Darkseid War special out tomorrow: http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...16&postcount=1
> 
> God I miss Reis drawing GL.


Man that looks good. I miss Reis on GL too, his Hal always looked good. 

There's a preview for GL 51 up too. First look at how Rafa Sandoval draws GL. 

http://www.blastr.com/2016-4-4/exclu...een-lantern-51

Not quite the turn I expected after 50...

----------


## Johnny

I like Sandoval's art. He is also slated to be the other artist on HJ&TGLC alongside EVS, and judging by this preview I think he'll do fine. No disrespect to Billy Tan but I'm glad he is off the book.

----------


## Frontier

> Preview of the Darkseid War special out tomorrow: http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...16&postcount=1
> 
> God I miss Reis drawing GL.


I miss Reis drawing a lot titles...

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I miss Reis drawing a lot titles...


I feel this way about Reis, Fabok, and Lee. More is better in their case, at least imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I like Sandoval's art. He is also slated to be the other artist on HJ&TGLC alongside EVS, and judging by this preview I think he'll do fine. No disrespect to Billy Tan but I'm glad he is off the book.


I agree with you about the change in art.

----------


## Frontier

Interview with Venditti about Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.

It sounds like the main thrust of the book is Hal becoming a GL again and helping reform the Corps. to topple the Sinestro Corps., and the team-ups with the other Earth Lanterns come out of him rebuilding the group.  

Has Venditti completely forgotten about all the times he wrote Hal and Guy together pre-Renegade? Like that bar fight with him, Hal, and Barry  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

It'll be nice to see Kilowog and Hal together again, especially given all that's happened.

----------


## vartox

> Has Venditti completely forgotten about all the times he wrote Hal and Guy together pre-Renegade? Like that bar fight with him, Hal, and Barry ?


I know I would like to forget that issue...

I admit I am curious how Hal gets his ring back. And Hal & Kilowog together again will be really nice.

----------


## j9ac9k

Despite Vendetti being the writer (I don't like his writing here), there are three things I've heard about "HJ&GLC" that I like:
-- John as the leader of the GLC.  Aside from John getting some good attention, I don't want Hal as the leader.  He plays better as the maverick on the front lines.
-- Hal v. Sinestro.  I REALLY hope we finally get to see Hal put Sinestro in his place after all the Mary-Sueing under Johns.  It hasn't happened since "Sinestro Corps War" which some may say wasn't that long ago, (it was 2007) but it's been too long, imo.
-- Arisia!! Yay that she's not dead, and double YAY that maybe we'll actually see Hal and Arisia interact again! (personally, I hope they get back together)

----------


## Frontier

> Despite Vendetti being the writer (I don't like his writing here), there are three things I've heard about "HJ&GLC" that I like:
> -- John as the leader of the GLC.  Aside from John getting some good attention, I don't want Hal as the leader.  He plays better as the maverick on the front lines.


Has that actually been confirmed? Reading the interview, you have Venditti talking about how much of a fan he is of John, particularly from the cartoon, which might explain how well-portrayed John was during his run (especially contrasted with Hal), but I don't think it's been confirmed John takes over leadership of the newly reformed Corps. 

Though I would totally be for that  :Smile: .




> -- Hal v. Sinestro.  I REALLY hope we finally get to see Hal put Sinestro in his place after all the Mary-Sueing under Johns.  It hasn't happened since "Sinestro Corps War" which some may say wasn't that long ago, (it was 2007) but it's been too long, imo.


Especially after their last fight where Sinestro whipped out Paralax. I think it's about time we got another proper showdown between Hal and Sinestro, which I hope is the culmination of the arc. 

Though I kinda wonder whether Jessica is ever going to meet Sinestro. Every Earth Lantern has at some point, so as the newest rookie, it would be interesting to see how she would react to him.




> -- Arisia!! Yay that she's not dead, and double YAY that maybe we'll actually see Hal and Arisia interact again! (personally, I hope they get back together)


Yeah, when Venditti mentioned her, I was wondering if we were finally going to see her interact with Hal again. Would be nice. 

If Venditti can writer Hal and Arisia's relationship, and Arisia herself, better then he can Carol, then I'd be all for it at this point.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I read the interview.

Time will tell how things turn out.

Like the posters above, I really want to see Hal put Sinestro in his place.

----------


## liwanag

i guess its different for me. i still hope for hal and carol getting back together.

----------


## Johnny

The book is overstuffed enough as it is, having a love affair too would be an extreme overkill.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

So #51 worth picking up? I forgot to yesterday think I may just drop the main title here.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> So #51 worth picking up? I forgot to yesterday think I may just drop the main title here.


Two and a half stars out of five. Nowhere near essential, but that's how I feel about all Green Lantern since Blackest Night, to be perfectly honest. Now the Corps, that's different.

----------


## Baggie_Saiyan

> Two and a half stars out of five. Nowhere near essential, but that's how I feel about all Green Lantern since Blackest Night, to be perfectly honest. Now the Corps, that's different.


Yeah GL has never been a must read for me for a while now, it's not bad but it's not great at the same time. Serviceable. Think I'll check out Cruz and Baz book for Rebirth.

----------


## Johnny

I'm definitely going to enjoy Sandoval's art, he did really well here. Unfortunately not much in terms of story. With only one issue left, is the gauntlet/Hal turns into a construct thing supposed to continue post-Rebirth?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The book is overstuffed enough as it is, having a love affair too would be an extreme overkill.


Hal has to do something besides engage in cosmic high adventure.

With Carol, Kyle, & Arisia in the book, I would be surprised if soap opera shenanigans did not occur.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm definitely going to enjoy Sandoval's art, he did really well here. Unfortunately not much in terms of story. With only one issue left, is the gauntlet/Hal turns into a construct thing supposed to continue post-Rebirth?


i'm looking forward for hal to wear his power ring again. i was curious at first with krona's gauntlet, but somehow slowly loosed interest.

----------


## Johnny

Still one of my favorite Reis splash pages

----------


## Frontier

> Still one of my favorite Reis splash pages


I've missed seeing these four together. If nothing else, seeing the Earth Lanterns together in the new run will be nice  :Smile: .

----------


## Götterdämmerung

I've missed Reis. Period.

----------


## Johnny

> I've missed seeing these four together. If nothing else, seeing the Earth Lanterns together in the new run will be nice .


Agreed, to me the team dynamic of the Corps has always been the best part of this franchise.

----------


## liwanag

i miss hal's friendship with ollie and tom.

----------


## j9ac9k

It's a shame we only got the one look at Ollie and Hal's Nu52 friendship, but at least it exists.  I'd be happy to see Hal team with anyone non-lantern at this point  - Barry, Ollie, Clark, Bruce (well, maybe not him - I'm a bit tired of their dynamic), Diana, Dinah, etc...

----------


## silly

> It's a shame we only got the one look at Ollie and Hal's Nu52 friendship, but at least it exists.  I'd be happy to see Hal team with anyone non-lantern at this point  - Barry, Ollie, Clark, Bruce (well, maybe not him - I'm a bit tired of their dynamic), Diana, Dinah, etc...


does anybody remember that issue where hal was contemplating on quitting the corps? he visited oliver, barry, and clark to get their opinions. i think that tells a lot on the friendship that hal has formed with the rest of the members of the league.

----------


## liwanag

> It's a shame we only got the one look at Ollie and Hal's Nu52 friendship, but at least it exists.  I'd be happy to see Hal team with anyone non-lantern at this point  - Barry, Ollie, Clark, Bruce (well, maybe not him - I'm a bit tired of their dynamic), Diana, Dinah, etc...


Was Hal good friends with Diana before? I don't think I remember any story about the two of them being more than just team mates.

I've been hoping for a Brave and the Bold book for Hal and Barry. But looks like Hal will get stuck in space again.

----------


## SJNeal

> Was Hal good friends with Diana before? I don't think I remember any story about the two of them being more than just team mates.


Same here.  I can't speak to anything pre-COIE, but since that they've shared panel time in all the big events, (Millennium, Invasion, Bloodlines, Final Night, etc), and had that team up of sorts in _Justice League Europe_ #41-42.  

They were never the friendly enough to go for coffee or anything like that...

----------


## silly

read this from beedingcool




> While over on Hal Jordan & The Green Lantern Corps…
> 
> Come July, Hal Jordan goes from head of a Corps to an army of one.
> 
> In the upcoming new series HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS, Jordan’s long, illustrious—and tumultuous tenure with the Green Lantern Corps takes several hairpin turns.
> 
> At lightspeed.
> 
> Toward a black hole.
> ...

----------


## Johnny

So when this series starts, he still has the gauntlet?

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> read this from beedingcool


Wow, for me this was an advertisement _against_ this title.

----------


## vartox

> So when this series starts, he still has the gauntlet?


I'm under the impression that he'll get his ring back either in the Rebirth issue or in #1.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Was Hal good friends with Diana before? I don't think I remember any story about the two of them being more than just team mates.


No, I don't recall them being friends in any way - just colleagues.(which is why I want to see an adventure with just the two of them)  I recall an issue of JLA where Hal is just hanging with Superman in the fortress of solitude, chatting - Clark was asking Hal about the ring and bonding over the challenge of wielding that kind of power, etc... they were definitely good friends while Ollie and Barry were his best friends.  Dinah was close because of their time together with Ollie, but I don't recall Hal and Bruce being friends either, even before the outright animosity post-"Zero Hour."

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


Harsh dude.

I just realiazed that most of DC's heavy hitters have tragically lost parents. Clark, Hal, Bruce, Barry, Arthur....

----------


## j9ac9k

> Harsh dude.
> 
> I just realiazed that most of DC's heavy hitters have tragically lost parents. Clark, Hal, Bruce, Barry, Arthur....


Just like Bambi, Dumbo, Simba and most Disney characters... not a coincidence that trope gets used all the time.  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> No, I don't recall them being friends in any way - just colleagues.(which is why I want to see an adventure with just the two of them)  I recall an issue of JLA where Hal is just hanging with Superman in the fortress of solitude, chatting - Clark was asking Hal about the ring and bonding over the challenge of wielding that kind of power, etc... they were definitely good friends while Ollie and Barry were his best friends.  Dinah was close because of their time together with Ollie, but I don't recall Hal and Bruce being friends either, even before the outright animosity post-"Zero Hour."


i don't think i've seen that issue. satellite era right?

if hal gets to stay on earth it would be fun to see hal have a run in with the gods of olympus, which is diana's territory. it would be cool to see hal's will against the power of the greek gods.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> i don't think i've seen that issue. satellite era right?
> 
> if hal gets to stay on earth it would be fun to see hal have a run in with the gods of olympus, which is diana's territory. it would be cool to see hal's will against the power of the greek gods.


There are a lot of cool earth bound Hal stories to be explored. I kind of like the Government Enemy Ace job much better than Ferris test pilot, alter ego. I would also love for Coast City to have a street level hero, Azrael for instance, for Hal to interact with. I remember when the Earth's merged post Crisis and it was revealed that Alan Scott was an original hero of Gotham. That plus spending time with his family humanizes Hal in a way he can't be while flying across the universe. Don't get me wrong I love my high stake cosmic adventures but there needs to be a balance. In between Inferno and the Extinction Agenda or the Age of the Apocalypse, the X-Men girls would go shopping, the boys would go drinking and everyone would play a game of powers free baseball. As great as the Perez era Titans villains were I remember horny Gar gawking at Kory just as much as confrontations with Trigon or the Terminator.

----------


## liwanag

Coast City having another hero would be a nice idea. I'd like to see more of that City and its citizens.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

Read issue #51. Was anyone else unbelievably bored? My last issue until they change writers.

----------


## Johnny

It was a filler issue, I didn't expect much anyway. Neat art by Rafa Sandoval though, I look forward to him drawing Hal & TGLC.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> It was a filler issue, I didn't expect much anyway. Neat art by Rafa Sandoval though, I look forward to him drawing Hal & TGLC.


Without a different writer (or should I say one of interest), it just becomes like Flash: Rebirth. Meh story with really good art. But that's just my take on it.

----------


## SJNeal

I'll be picking up #52 (I hate incomplete sets!) but I think "Rebirth" will mark the end of my monthly Green Lantern days - and it pains me to say that since I haven't missed an issue since the one in my avatar. 

I've tried to get excited, but Venditti has only gotten worse, and nothing on the horizon sounds remotely appealing.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I'll be picking up #52 (I hate incomplete sets!) but I think "Rebirth" will mark the end of my monthly Green Lantern days - and it pains me to say that since I haven't missed an issue since the one in my avatar. 
> 
> I've tried to get excited, but Venditti has only gotten worse, and nothing on the horizon sounds remotely appealing.


I have my subscription ending with 52, and I'm selling all the Vendetti. It was a huge waste of time for me, and the art by Tan was mostly, mystifyingly bad (strange in light of some of the excellent work he did on Thor). 

To me, Green Lantern started getting meh after Blackest Night. Just my opinion.

----------


## Godzilla2099

Since Rebirth, I've Green Lantern has been the bible for me.  When Johns left, I knew nobody was going to fill those shoes so I had low expectations.  I gave Vendetti's Work so many tries.  Hal is one of my favorite heroes, but these issues were so bad I dropped it.  I was really hoping for another writer to take over after I read about this other Rebirth.

I'm not sure I understand why he's still on this book.  The way his issues are written, it feels like he doesn't even like Hal's Character.

----------


## silly

i think i like robson rocha and ethan van sciver work over in lobo.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I would also love for Coast City to have a street level hero, Azrael for instance, for Hal to interact with.


Interesting idea.  Being on the west coast, a street level hero would need some wheels unless s/he were sticking to a particular neighborhood.Someone new would be fun though... or a totally reinvented Airwave.  Are there any female heroes who rides a motorcycle aside from Batgirl because I can see Hal interacting with a superheroine on a bike...  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> Interesting idea.  Being on the west coast, a street level hero would need some wheels unless s/he were sticking to a particular neighborhood.Someone new would be fun though... or a totally reinvented Airwave.  Are there any female heroes who rides a motorcycle aside from Batgirl because I can see Hal interacting with a superheroine on a bike...


i think azrael belongs in gotham. maybe a hero that can fly and has a military background.

i like the idea of a new airwave playing superheroics in coast city. wasn't the first one hal's nephew or something?

skyrocket from the power company seems like a good match for hal.

----------


## vartox

> Interesting idea.  Being on the west coast, a street level hero would need some wheels unless s/he were sticking to a particular neighborhood.Someone new would be fun though... or a totally reinvented Airwave.  Are there any female heroes who rides a motorcycle aside from Batgirl because I can see Hal interacting with a superheroine on a bike...


Black Canary?  :Stick Out Tongue:  now that they are reintroducing her to Ollie I hope she can meet Hal again too. 




> i like the idea of a new airwave playing superheroics in coast city. wasn't the first one hal's nephew or something?
> 
> skyrocket from the power company seems like a good match for hal.


The second Air Wave was Hal's cousin and his name was also Hal Jordan. 

I like Skyrocket, would be cool to see her again.

----------


## liwanag

what about the ray (ray terril). i wouldnt mind if he made coast city his base of operations (wait, is he still alive?). i think ray would interact nicely with hal. light powers and all. plus he had a run in with dr. polaris years ago..

----------


## j9ac9k

> skyrocket from the power company seems like a good match for hal.


She totally is.  Her one-shot showed it.  But I don't think of her as "street level."  

I can't believe I forgot about Canary and her "Superman bike!"  It would be awesome to see her in Coast City and for her and Hal to develop a relationship outside of Ollie or the JLA.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> She totally is.  Her one-shot showed it.  But I don't think of her as "street level."  
> 
> I can't believe I forgot about Canary and her "Superman bike!"  It would be awesome to see her in Coast City and for her and Hal to develop a relationship outside of Ollie or the JLA.


I know it goes all against the Bro code but I really loved Hal and Dinah's chemistry in the Kitson drawn JLA Year one and Hal always commenting on his problems with the color yellow and blondes. I wouldn't have minded them hooking up then since it predated all of the Ollie history. It would be funny if they did but kept it under wraps. An untold story of the forming of the JLA, lol.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I've always enjoyed the Captain Kirkish whorish side of Hal, hanging with Power Girl in JLE, hanging with Arisia in the corps and there is always Carol at Ferris and any number of hot aliens across the universe.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> I've always enjoyed the Captain Kirkish whorish side of Hal, hanging with Power Girl in JLE, hanging with Arisia in the corps and there is always Carol at Ferris and any number of hot aliens across the universe.


Dude, now that I've heard your Captain Kirkish Hal idea, I can't _un_hear it. Hal and Namor/Spock are hanging around...

----------


## Frontier

> I know it goes all against the Bro code but I really loved Hal and Dinah's chemistry in the Kitson drawn JLA Year one and Hal always commenting on his problems with the color yellow and blondes. I wouldn't have minded them hooking up then since it predated all of the Ollie history. It would be funny if they did but kept it under wraps. An untold story of the forming of the JLA, lol.


I was actually thinking about the possibility of that the moment Dinah got mentioned in the thread. 

I'd actually be interested in seeing something like that happen, even if I'm a fan of GA/BC and how awkward it would make things between Hal and Ollie, but it might be fun to see how Hal and Dinah would be like in a relationship with each other  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

What? Wait.. c'mon giuys. Let's keep the bro code between Hal and Ollie...

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

hal jordan and the green lantern corps. man, that sure is a long title to put in front of a book. i wonder why dc decided to do that. did they want more name recognition for hal jordan? 

i also wonder which of the 2 gl rebirth titles will sell more. i honestly hope that both books do well, and give dc a reason to expand further the franchise. like say:

green lanterns
green lantern corps
the green lantern (starring hal)
rogue lantern (or something titled starring guy)

----------


## Johnny

Green Lanterns is heavily promoted, its two main characters are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the Justice League, so clearly it will sell better. Hal & TGLC doesn't even start in June, but a month later so this immediately gives you the "secondary book" vibe. Perhaps they decided to put Hal's name on the title to not make it seem as if he is taking a backseat(even though he is), since he is still the proverbial face of the GL franchise and his mug is all over the DC merchandise. But I wouldn't be surprised at all if by the end of the year the book sells like Edge of Oblivion.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> hal jordan and the green lantern corps. man, that sure is a long title to put in front of a book. i wonder why dc decided to do that. did they want more name recognition for hal jordan? 
> 
> i also wonder which of the 2 gl rebirth titles will sell more. i honestly hope that both books do well, and give dc a reason to expand further the franchise. like say:
> 
> green lanterns
> green lantern corps
> the green lantern (starring hal)
> rogue lantern (or something titled starring guy)


I hope the whole thing bombs out personally. Then maybe we'll get some new writers. GL titles came off my subscription list and will remain that way indefinitely. I haven't read a good Green Lantern story since Rise of the First Army (which wasn't even entirely a GL story), and the last great Corps story I read was with Van Jensen. I actually regret the cash I've spent on the main title since the aforementioned, selling them soon. Waste of space.

We Lantern fans got screwed over hard with suck writers, and that seemed to have happened to a lot of DC Rebirth titles. But hey, it gave me a chance to build my Marvel collection. In fact, Rebirth in general is giving me one hell of a bunch of good reasons to mostly dump DC.

No offense to fans. I won't buy things Green Lantern just because they're my favorite superheroes anymore, too much time has passed with a poor writer, and to make matters worse they kept him on! Can anyone name a single Vendetti GL story arc that's truly essential to the canon? As good as even as the _least_ of the Johns GL, Tomasi GLC, or even the early Red Lanterns? Or hell, now that we're at it, the _entirety_ of the Kyle run? .

I will only pay for all new, MUCH better writers on the Green Lantern titles. It's the only way things will change for the better, stop giving them money. That's it for me. I can always go back and savor my Omnibuses.

I only write so much, and boycott, because I care about these characters, they're my favorites and I feel as though we had enough mediocrity.

----------


## silly

> I hope the whole thing bombs out personally. Then maybe we'll get some new writers. GL titles came off my subscription list and will remain that way indefinitely. I haven't read a good Green Lantern story since Rise of the First Army (which wasn't even entirely a GL story), and the last great Corps story I read was with Van Jensen. I actually regret the cash I've spent on the main title since the aforementioned, selling them soon. Waste of space.
> 
> We Lantern fans got screwed over hard with suck writers, and that seemed to have happened to a lot of DC Rebirth titles. But hey, it gave me a chance to build my Marvel collection. In fact, Rebirth in general is giving me one hell of a bunch of good reasons to mostly dump DC.
> 
> No offense to fans. I won't buy things Green Lantern just because they're my favorite superheroes anymore, too much time has passed with a poor writer, and to make matters worse they kept him on! Can anyone name a single Vendetti GL story arc that's truly essential to the canon? As good as even as the _least_ of the Johns GL, Tomasi GLC, or even the early Red Lanterns? Or hell, now that we're at it, the _entirety_ of the Kyle run? .
> 
> I will only pay for all new, MUCH better writers on the Green Lantern titles. It's the only way things will change for the better, stop giving them money. That's it for me. I can always go back and savor my Omnibuses.
> 
> I only write so much, and boycott, because I care about these characters, they're my favorites and I feel as though we had enough mediocrity.


i can see where you're coming from. my dc pull list has dwindled to 2 jl titles. i never imagined a couple of years ago that i would drop the main gl title but somehow the stories and art weren't pulling me in.

i have to admit though that i came back momentarily with godhead. and i'll definitely check out rebirth.

i'm excited to see ethan's enthusiasm for the title. so i hope both titles do well.

----------


## Frontier

> Green Lanterns is heavily promoted, its two main characters are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the Justice League, so clearly it will sell better. Hal & TGLC doesn't even start in June, but a month later so this immediately gives you the "secondary book" vibe. Perhaps they decided to put Hal's name on the title to not make it seem as if he is taking a backseat(even though he is), since he is still the proverbial face of the GL franchise and his mug is all over the DC merchandise. But I wouldn't be surprised at all if by the end of the year the book sells like Edge of Oblivion.


Heck, arguably keeping Venditti on the book makes it seem like the "secondary book"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

it does look like it will be the secondary book even if hal's name is in the front cover.

i wish dc would still promote it as much as jesica and simon's. it seems dc is planning on putting hal in the back burner by chucking him far off in space far away from the league. and not just in comics.

----------


## phantom1592

> it does look like it will be the secondary book even if hal's name is in the front cover.
> 
> i wish dc would still promote it as much as jesica and simon's. it seems dc is planning on putting hal in the back burner by chucking him far off in space far away from the league. and not just in comics.


How is that any different then the last runs? It seems like he only gets a token attention on earth, then immediately ships out with the corp... Even in the heyday of Johns run he wasn't with the league or earth very often. 


Out of curiosity... does anyone actually like Baz or Jessica? I really haven't heard ANY praise for them, and mostly just people annoyed we have MORE earth Lanterns when the other four can't get a spotlight. 

who is this new book for??

----------


## yash

> How is that any different then the last runs? It seems like he only gets a token attention on earth, then immediately ships out with the corp... Even in the heyday of Johns run he wasn't with the league or earth very often. 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity... does anyone actually like Baz or Jessica? I really haven't heard ANY praise for them, and mostly just people annoyed we have MORE earth Lanterns when the other four can't get a spotlight. 
> 
> who is this new book for??


I was fine with baz when he was a plot device which was supposed to drive hal and sinestro from point a to point b but then that guy started getting more screen time and he's not an interesting enough character he's just not and Jessica.....she's annoying that's the nicest way I can put it

----------


## silly

> I was fine with baz when he was a plot device which was supposed to drive hal and sinestro from point a to point b but then that guy started getting more screen time and he's not an interesting enough character he's just not and Jessica.....she's annoying that's the nicest way I can put it


putting simon and jess in the main gl book may have further splintered the fan base i think.

to begin with, i had no trouble with them. even up until now. i just hope that hal and the rest gets pushed as well.

i have to admit though that i got annoyed with simon and jess taking hal's spot in the league. if the justice league is composed of clark, diana, bruce and barry, i prefer that the green lantern be hal jordan.

----------


## Johnny

> it does look like it will be the secondary book even if hal's name is in the front cover.
> 
> i wish dc would still promote it as much as jesica and simon's. it seems dc is planning on putting hal in the back burner by chucking him far off in space far away from the league. and not just in comics.


We all know the reason he got shafted from the Justice League movie. Since WB messed up the GL movie, they would rather put the character on the back burner, rather than take a chance and put him on the team. I honestly don't understand their reasoning, a Justice League movie sells because it's a Justice League movie, putting GL on the Justice League marquee isn't going to cost JL any ticket sales. If GL got a great showing in the trailer, nobody would even remember the 2011 movie.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Götterdämmerung

> If GL got a great showing in the trailer, nobody would even remember the 2011 movie.


I'd bet that's true. But, we're out of luck

----------


## Johnny

Yeah man, WB are chickenshits. What can you do.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Yeah man, WB are chickenshits. What can you do.


Not give them, or DC, my money.

----------


## liwanag

a question for those who read x-o manowar. how good was it? i initially thought people were excited when venditti was announced to take over gl writing chores.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## themiddle



----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> 


awesome piece. but hal seems to be wearing the wrong power ring in this drawing.

----------


## Xoxx

> a question for those who read x-o manowar. how good was it? i initially thought people were excited when venditti was announced to take over gl writing chores.


It's really good. Warrior king in space. Like SF Aquaman.

----------


## liwanag

> It's really good. Warrior king in space. Like SF Aquaman.


yeah, i heard people liked x-o manowar. i wish that excitement got translated in green lantern.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

ok. just got from the movies and re-watched batman vs superman. i still liked it a lot. waited for the credits and i didn't saw dan amboyer's name. 

sad. it would have been awesome if hal got in the doomsday fight. zack snyder's camera would have been perfect for green lantern.

----------


## Johnny

I never expected to see Hal in the movie anyway, but I was surprised Dan Amboyer got cut. I seriously doubt he was playing Hal, but given all the secrecy around his role, to get nothing in the end was kind of weird.

----------


## Johnny

Cool moment.

----------


## silly

> 


it sad that we wont be able to see hal in a dc animated film this year. (although if he does appear in one, i'd be happy to know).

----------


## Johnny

He was in the Lego Justice League Cosmic Clash movie that came out recently. Though yeah, sucks he wasn't in Justice League vs Teen Titans.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Keep Hal away from the Robins.

----------


## liwanag

> Keep Hal away from the Robins.


i must have missed something.....

----------


## liwanag

> He was in the Lego Justice League Cosmic Clash movie that came out recently. Though yeah, sucks he wasn't in Justice League vs Teen Titans.


we enjoyed the lego cosmic clash movie. although it's still not enough to appease my yearning to see hal with the rest of the league in the dceu...

i wonder how big a part the league will play in the upcoming lego batman movie...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would like to read an adventure starring Hal Jordan & Dick Grayson. I think that would be a fun read.

I think an untold tales story featuring Hal & the Teen Titans (pre-Wolfman & Perez) would be a fun read. Hal, being a hero without a side-kick (I'm not sure if Tom counts), being stuck with the original sidekicks would be funny. Besides seeing his interactions with Wally & Roy (Hal is surrogate uncle to both, imo), I think the main draw would be Dick & Hal, given the weird relationship between Hal & Bruce. I was really hoping James Robinson had more time to have Hal & Dick-Bats play off each other pre-flashpoint.

----------


## liwanag

for some time now, i've been wishing for hal to team up with dc's magic users. like dr fate and zatanna.

----------


## silly

> we enjoyed the lego cosmic clash movie. although it's still not enough to appease my yearning to see hal with the rest of the league in the dceu...
> 
> i wonder how big a part the league will play in the upcoming lego batman movie...


that lego batman movie sounds interesting.

----------


## silly

> I would like to read an adventure starring Hal Jordan & Dick Grayson. I think that would be a fun read.
> 
> I think an untold tales story featuring Hal & the Teen Titans (pre-Wolfman & Perez) would be a fun read. Hal, being a hero without a side-kick (I'm not sure if Tom counts), being stuck with the original sidekicks would be funny. Besides seeing his interactions with Wally & Roy (Hal is surrogate uncle to both, imo), I think the main draw would be Dick & Hal, given the weird relationship between Hal & Bruce. I was really hoping James Robinson had more time to have Hal & Dick-Bats play off each other pre-flashpoint.


yup, hal had a tight relationship with wally and roy before. it might be interesting to see how the titans would interact with hal.

----------


## Johnny

Always wanted to see Gary Frank on a GL book.

----------


## liwanag

> Always wanted to see Gary Frank on a GL book.


love gary franks lines.

----------


## liwanag

> yup, hal had a tight relationship with wally and roy before. it might be interesting to see how the titans would interact with hal.


really hard to do when hal is often stuck in space....

----------


## liwanag

with rebirth, i hope hal and carol get back together...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i must have missed something.....


I was making two references.

The first was a battle between the New Teen Titans vs the JL where Dick used his yellow cape to fight Hal.

The second incident between Hal & Dick (as Robin) was during a Frank Miller All Star Batman & Robin. Hal (using more guts than brains) confronted Batman inside a yellow painted house, and had an unfortunate encounter with Robin. I have not looked at lemonade the same way since.

I don't want to see Hal anywhere near Lil' Wayne.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> The second incident between Hal & Dick (as Robin) was during a Frank Miller All Star Batman & Robin. Hal (using more guts than brains) confronted Batman inside a yellow painted house, and had an unfortunate encounter with Robin. I have not looked at lemonade the same way since.


Not to mention Twinkies.  The "most powerful weapon in the universe" could be taken down by that delicious cream-filled golden cake...

----------


## Johnny

> with rebirth, i hope hal and carol get back together...


Nah, screw that bitch.




Just kidding.  :Wink:  I don't mind rekindling the Hal/Carol romance at somewhere down the line.

----------


## Frontier

I'd be all for rekindling it so long as it's written well, but given how Venditti has handled their relationship so far, I'm not expecting that much  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I guess it's at least nice to know Carol will be in the book, judging by the cover.

Y'know, with Jim Krieg being a major writer on Justice League Action and Josh Keaton reprising Hal (plus the Reds are in it?), it would be really cool to see Star Sapphire in there and maybe have Jennifer Hale reprise Carol  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> Y'know, with Jim Krieg being a major writer on Justice League Action and Josh Keaton reprising Hal (plus the Reds are in it?), it would be really cool to see Star Sapphire in there and maybe have Jennifer Hale reprise Carol .


Haven't heard anything about the Reds being there. Awesome if true. I totally agree with bringing Hale back for this show. She and Grey DeLisle are probably my favorite voice actresses and I'm so glad they got to be part of the GL cartoon. Olivia d'Abo is a good Carol too, though I still don't get why they had her Carol have a British accent. I know d'Abo is British, but still sounded weird to me.

----------


## mrumsey

> Haven't heard anything about the Reds being there. Awesome if true. I totally agree with bringing Hale back for this show. Her and Grey DeLisle are probably my favorite voice actresses and I'm so glad they got to be part of the GL cartoon. Olivia d'Abo is a good Carol too, though I still don't get why they had her Carol have a British accent. I know d'Abo is British, but still sounded weird to me.


The Reds are going to be a part of the show, although with different voice actors than those who were in GL:TAS.  Plus - DexStarr!  Here's a few tidbits I got from someone on the inside.

----------


## liwanag

> The Reds are going to be a part of the show, although with different voice actors than those who were in GL:TAS.  Plus - DexStarr!  Here's a few tidbits I got from someone on the inside.


great to hear...

i hope that even though with the rotating cast, we would often see hal. not just in one or two eleven minute episode for the whole season. (makes me wonder because hal is not even in the promotional image).

----------


## Johnny

> The Reds are going to be a part of the show, although with different voice actors than those who were in GL:TAS.  Plus - DexStarr!  Here's a few tidbits I got from someone on the inside.


Nice. Thanks Myron.

----------


## Johnny

> great to hear...
> 
> i hope that even though with the rotating cast, we would often see hal. not just in one or two eleven minute episode for the whole season. (makes me wonder because hal is not even in the promotional image).


I want to see him more often too, but I don't think it would be fair to the others. Seems like in this version the only core members would be the Trinity, with everyone else being like an extended roster member that comes and goes. By all means, chronologically they can still have Hal, Barry, Arthur and J'onn or Vic as part of the seven founding members, but I doubt they would have them appear more often than the other rotating members.

----------


## silly

> Nah, screw that bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding.  I don't mind rekindling the Hal/Carol romance at somewhere down the line.


and more important, i really would like to have the whole kyle carol thing erased.

----------


## Frontier

> Haven't heard anything about the Reds being there. Awesome if true. I totally agree with bringing Hale back for this show. Her and Grey DeLisle are probably my favorite voice actresses and I'm so glad they got to be part of the GL cartoon. Olivia d'Abo is a good Carol too, though I still don't get why they had her Carol have a British accent. I know d'Abo is British, but still sounded weird to me.


It's especially weird when she showed she could do Carol with an American accent in _First Flight_ and _Justice League Doom_. And then she comes back for _Lego Batman 3_ and Star Sapphire is British again  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> It's especially weird when she showed she could do Carol with an American accent in _First Flight_ and _Justice League Doom_. And then she comes back for _Lego Batman 3_ and Star Sapphire is British again .


That opening sequence of LB3 was gold. I had no idea SS was going to be voiced by her again and when she went "Oh I love Hal! Is he coming?!" with the British accent, I got a huge nerdgasm. lol I agree, I do find it funny they can't seem to figure out if Carol should be British or not.

----------


## silly

> That opening sequence of LB3 was gold. I had no idea SS was going to be voiced by her again and when she went "Oh I love Hal! Is he coming?!" with the British accent, I got a huge nerdgasm. lol I agree, I do find it funny they can't seem to figure out if Carol should be British or not.


not really familiar with lego batman 3. its a video game right? and star sapphire is in it? how big a role does hal play in it?

----------


## Johnny

> not really familiar with lego batman 3. its a video game right? and star sapphire is in it? how big a role does hal play in it?


Yeah, the game is Batman only in name, while it's basically a Justice League/Emotional Spectrum crossover. The story is similar to Lego Justice League: Cosmic Clash with Brainiac shrinking Earth, except in this story he needs the power of the different Lantern Corps to do so. Hal is one of the main characters, Sapphire has a nice role, even Saint Walker is a playable character at one point. Really cool game.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, the game is Batman only in name, while it's basically a Justice League/Emotional Spectrum crossover. The story is similar to Lego Justice League: Cosmic Clash with Brainiac shrinking Earth, except in this story he needs the power of the different Lantern Corps to do so. Hal is one of the main characters, Sapphire has a nice role, even Saint Walker is a playable character at one point. Really cool game.


good to hear. not sure if i can play this game, but is there a movie that comes along with it?

----------


## Johnny

Nah, just a game. I'm fine with that given we get plenty of Lego DC films these days. lol

----------


## Frontier

I feel so bad for Saint Walker in that game. Most of his screentime is spent talking about how he's only useful if there's a Green Lantern nearby  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

not happy with these rumors.

http://www.latino-review.com/news/lr...ampaign=buffer

i'd prefer that they have a young hal jordan. 

young hal jordan = more appearances in future movies(?)...

----------


## Johnny

LOL It's Latino Review, I don't think there's need to take anything they say seriously. If we're being hypothetical though, I don't really mind an older Hal. Bats and Joker are played by actors in their 40s too and seems to be just fine. Also from what I recall, that Dawn of Justice League TV special showcased comic art of Hal in his New 52 incarnation, so if this is anything to go by on such a preliminary level, so far doesn't seem like he is going to be old.

----------


## vartox

> I'd be all for rekindling it so long as it's written well, but given how Venditti has handled their relationship so far, I'm not expecting that much .
> 
> I guess it's at least nice to know Carol will be in the book, judging by the cover.


I think Venditti has said he doesn't like them together so I don't expect them to rekindle anything any time soon. I assume they will hook back up eventually even if Venditti doesn't do it, though. I hate how he's written her in the past, I really hope he doesn't continue that characterization. If nothing else I'd like to see them be friendlier and not have Hal moping over her.




> Also from what I recall, that Dawn of Justice League TV special showcased comic art of Hal in his New 52 incarnation


It did but Geoff also said that it wouldn't be the Justice League without Green Lantern and WB clearly disagrees with him, so I don't think a few pieces of Mahnke art is much to go by.

----------


## mrumsey

> not happy with these rumors.
> 
> http://www.latino-review.com/news/lr...ampaign=buffer
> 
> i'd prefer that they have a young hal jordan. 
> 
> young hal jordan = more appearances in future movies(?)...


Agreed - and then there's that awkward narrative moment of Hal not being around during a Kryptonian invasion in Man of Steel.  It also makes the Hal/Barry dynamic less likely which I really want to see on film.  But it's only a rumor, and a Latino Review one at that.

----------


## phantom1592

> Agreed - and then there's that awkward narrative moment of Hal not being around during a Kryptonian invasion in Man of Steel.


That's not such an unusual thing. I find it much easier to believe Hal was off-world during Man of Steel, then I do every other hero from Wonder Woman to Flash just ignoring it. 

In the Comic's Hal wasn't even around for Return of Supermen/Coast City destruction. 




Though to be fair... how long did that invasion really take? Half an hour? There really SHOULD be a lot of heroes who JUST couldn't get there in time...

----------


## Random4

in terms of pure power is Hal more powerful than John Stewart?

----------


## phantom1592

> in terms of pure power is Hal more powerful than John Stewart?


The 'fair' answer is... In terms of Pure power... they are all the same. They all use the same ring with the same power source. 

In comic book lore though, Hal is often cited as having more creativity and willpower then other lanterns,,, and as such has more screen time showcasing his awesomeness. 

If John was in the spotlight, he'd probably be doing the same things... but there are a LOT of images out there of Hal doing things that are above and beyond what others are shown doing.

----------


## Frontier

> I think Venditti has said he doesn't like them together so I don't expect them to rekindle anything any time soon. I assume they will hook back up eventually even if Venditti doesn't do it, though. I hate how he's written her in the past, I really hope he doesn't continue that characterization. If nothing else I'd like to see them be friendlier and not have Hal moping over her.


Really? I think that's the first I've heard about it. I don't think I've explicitly read any interview with Venditti where he says he outright doesn't like them together, but it might explain a lot  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> Agreed - and then there's that awkward narrative moment of Hal not being around during a Kryptonian invasion in Man of Steel.  It also makes the Hal/Barry dynamic less likely which I really want to see on film.  But it's only a rumor, and a Latino Review one at that.


Agreed.

----------


## Johnny

> It did but Geoff also said that it wouldn't be the Justice League without Green Lantern and WB clearly disagrees with him, so I don't think a few pieces of Mahnke art is much to go by.


Sure, but at least that little piece of comic art was from an official DCEU TV special, not a website that reports nonsense 99.9% of the time.

PS: There was Lee, Fabok and Reis art as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Jinwaller

> Agreed - and then there's that awkward narrative moment of Hal not being around during a Kryptonian invasion in Man of Steel.  It also makes the Hal/Barry dynamic less likely which I really want to see on film.  But it's only a rumor, and a Latino Review one at that.


Hal/Barry dynamic was less likely given what Deborah Snyder had to say in a forbes interview:



> As you can imagine, when we get to the Flash movie, Ezra Miller and Ray Fisher — who plays Cyborg — are kind of our youngest characters, and they have a really nice comradery with each other. Ezra is super funny, so the tone of that film will be very different than the rest of them.
> 
> Source:Forbes


Seems those two will be paired together in the JL movies.

----------


## Johnny

> Agreed - and then there's that awkward narrative moment of Hal not being around during a Kryptonian invasion in Man of Steel.  It also makes the Hal/Barry dynamic less likely which I really want to see on film.  But it's only a rumor, and a Latino Review one at that.


Didn't they say Barry would have a friendship with Cyborg, given they are the youngest characters on the team? Seems like not only they exclude Hal from the team, but they take away his partnerships as well.

EDIT: Yep, I meant that Forbes interview.

----------


## vartox

> Really? I think that's the first I've heard about it. I don't think I've explicitly read any interview with Venditti where he says he outright doesn't like them together, but it might explain a lot .


I believe he said it on a podcast but I can't recall which one is was. But yeah he said something to the effect that he doesn't think they work together.




> Didn't they say Barry would have a friendship with Cyborg, given they are the youngest characters on the team? Seems like not only they exclude Hal from the team, but they take away his partnerships as well.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, I meant that Forbes interview.


It is disappointing. Hal and Barry barely interact in the comics any more and it seems like the chances of them interacting in live action are pretty slim.

----------


## Frontier

I was kinda worried that, if the movies ended up going with John as the sole main GL, that they'd give him the classic GL/Flash friendship with Barry, which would've felt really weird. So in terms of no GL being in the Justice League, I'm at least kinda happy about that. 

If there's any Flash John should be best friends with, it's Wally, not Barry. Granted, Ezra Miller seems like he'd better fit Wally then Barry but that's neither here nor there  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> It is disappointing. Hal and Barry barely interact in the comics any more and it seems like the chances of them interacting in live action are pretty slim.


Hopefully we get more Hal and Barry in the Lego movies, the animated in-continuity DTV's, and JLA  :Smile: .

----------


## phantom1592

> . Granted, Ezra Miller seems like he'd better fit Wally then Barry but that's neither here nor there .


Honestly, this is where my mind is at right now. I haven't seen Miller do much and we've only seen glimpses and rumors of his Flash... but I don't like what I've seen so far. Just doesn't have a Barry feel. He doesn't strike me as the confident scientist type that defined Barry. Hearing him described as the young one that bonds with cyborg... feels more Wally. 

And honestly, if Barry isn't really Barry.... then I don't mourn the Hal/Barry relationship.  One thing I loved about Barry... was a total lack of rookieness. It's the one downfall with the TV series. He's really a screwup who needs to be told what to do.

In the comics, Barry was a genius who knew all about science and how/why/where Speed could be used. It was partly a silver age thing... but the characters sprang out fully formed. Barry was the confident adult who was a born hero from the moment the lightning hit.

----------


## silly

i wont be too excited if barry and hal's friendship got ignored in the dceu. 

next thing we'll hear is kyle will be the starring gl in the movie and will be dating carol.

----------


## Johnny

> Hopefully we get more Hal and Barry in the Lego movies, the animated in-continuity DTV's, and JLA .


Yeah, they are buddies in the animated movies and probably will in Justice League Action, though they had some awkward competition for Wonder Woman's affections in one of the Lego movies. Looked weird. lol

----------


## Johnny

Still miss the show.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Still miss the show.


You are not alone, my friend.

----------


## liwanag

> Still miss the show.


one of the best shows i've seen. terribly underrated. wish it would get the same attention as young justice. still hoping that netflix decides to do more seasons for both shows.

----------


## Johnny

I wouldn't really call it underrated, while it obviously didn't have the following that YJ had, it was still very well received and had good ratings.

----------


## Frontier

> I wouldn't really call it underrated, while it obviously didn't have the following that YJ had, it was still very well received and had good ratings.


Yeah, I seem to recall the complete series DVD selling out on Amazon. It certainly wasn't a failure or a series that failed for having Hal Jordan as the protagonist, when in a nutshell outside forces failed it.

----------


## Johnny

Agreed. It's a shame this wonderful show had to suffer the collateral damage of the movie. Though Young Justice was canned for asinine reasons as well. We lost the two best animated shows in recent memory simultaneously.

----------


## Johnny

By the way I still remember what a delightful surprise this was:





Hal was already back in the comics at that time so I guess I should've seen this coming, but it totally took me off guard.

----------


## Frontier

I didn't know they did that cameo around the time Hal was already back in the comics. Now it makes a lot more sense, but it's still really cool they did that  :Smile: .

I always imagine what a real DCAU Hal would've been like and who should've voiced him between Adam Baldwin playing him in his only actual DCAU appearance, Nathan Fillion practically being his go-to VA in the animated movies (and being a DCAU regular already as Vigilante) and Josh Keaton. I always kind of give Keaton the edge, not only because he was great as Hal, but because he actually voiced him in Green Lantern: The Animated Series in the vein of Batman: The Animated Series and Supeman: The Animated Series.

----------


## Johnny

Fillion is awesome, but Keaton gets my vote as well. To me Keaton, Fillion and Baldwin are to Hal what Arleen Sorkin, Tara Strong and Hynden Walch are to Harley Quinn. With the difference being that Strong and Walch obviously imitate the Sorkin version, while every Hal actor has a distinct portrayal. Josh is the more youthful, carefree, modern day Hal, Fillion is basically the quintessential Silver Age Hal, while Baldwin is almost like a mix of both.

----------


## phantom1592

> Agreed. It's a shame this wonderful show had to suffer the collateral damage of the movie. Though Young Justice was canned for asinine reasons as well. We lost the two best animated shows in recent memory simultaneously.


I didn't get into the show till Netflix. the whole art/character design and cgi thing really wasn't my cup of tea.  Also not a fan of 'all space all the time and focus on the Red corps...   They had a sneak peak when it came out and I dismissed it pretty quickly.


Sitting down to watch it all at once on Netflix I was able to get past those issues and enjoy it.

----------


## Johnny

> I didn't get into the show till Netflix. the whole art/character design and cgi thing really wasn't my cup of tea.  Also not a fan of 'all space all the time and focus on the Red corps...   They had a sneak peak when it came out and I dismissed it pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> Sitting down to watch it all at once on Netflix I was able to get past those issues and enjoy it.


I didn't know the show was on Netflix. Nice. Bruce Timm said they deliberately focused on space adventures more than making it Earth-based, because he was dead tired of doing superhero stories on Earth. And with Green Lantern it's a no-brainer really. Why have Hal fight someone like Sonar or Hector Hammond, when he can go against Atrocitus or Larfleeze. I agree that at one point I wished him to go back to Earth for awhile, but I think the show's arcs were really well balanced-out to where you didn't really think about Hal needing to be in Coast City. Would've been cool to see more of that nonetheless. I was a huge fan of the New-52 Sinestro arc where Hal goes back to Earth after spending an extended period of time in space, and is fired from Ferris Air again, has all these bills to pay, gets evicted from his apartment, etc. Would've been cool to see some of his everyday life on the show.

----------


## Frontier

I would've liked to have seen Timm and co. try their hand at updating or doing their own version of Green Lantern's Earth-based Rogues for an episode or too (I know Tattooed Man was in the tie-in comic) and maybe seeing more of Hal's Earth supporting cast aside from Carol, but I can understand why there was much more of an emphasis on the space adventures. 

I imagine we would have had to have at least one Earth adventure before the Blackest Night adaption happened, if only to introduce Black Hand.

----------


## j9ac9k

I always thought Evil Star would've been great with an update being an old-school Hal baddie who was from space.

Keaton gets my vote for fav voice actor for Hal, with Meloni (First Flight) as #2.

----------


## Random4

> The 'fair' answer is... In terms of Pure power... they are all the same. They all use the same ring with the same power source. 
> 
> In comic book lore though, Hal is often cited as having more creativity and willpower then other lanterns,,, and as such has more screen time showcasing his awesomeness. 
> 
> If John was in the spotlight, he'd probably be doing the same things... but there are a LOT of images out there of Hal doing things that are above and beyond what others are shown doing.


so Hal is generally considered the "best" lantern?

----------


## Johnny

In terms of the narrative of the GL mythos, Hal is usually pointed out as being the best of the best. In terms of fan perspective that's obviously not always the case. The GLC is a unit and people would always have their favorites. For many Hal is indeed the greatest GL, for many others he is not. In fact I think that's something DC should've avoided altogether. They shouldn't be trying to hammer home who is "the greatest Green Lantern of them all". Hal is a great character and his iconic status has long been set in stone, he doesn't need to be propped like this for PR purposes. Besides people don't really like to be told that some characters are better than others. DC constantly does that with Batman and sometimes it gets puke inducing.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## phantom1592

> In terms of the narrative of the GL mythos, Hal is usually pointed out as being the best of the best. In terms of fan perspective that's obviously not always the case.


This. 

Parallax hurt his reputation a LOT... but prior to that, Hal often had the in-universe title 'The greatest of the Green Lanterns.' They had their strict guidelines of honest and fearless and when Abin Sur was dying the ring found Hal as the 'best' candidate.  Guy was latered retconned to being 'just farther away', but almost immediately got brain damage and 'the bad one', John Stewart was stated was as being like 12th or 16th... I can't remember now... Kyle was never even on the list. He was just the lucky guy in an alley.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This. 
> 
> Parallax hurt his reputation a LOT... but prior to that, Hal often had the in-universe title 'The greatest of the Green Lanterns.' They had their strict guidelines of honest and fearless and when Abin Sur was dying the ring found Hal as the 'best' candidate.  Guy was latered retconned to being 'just farther away', but almost immediately got brain damage and 'the bad one', John Stewart was stated was as being like 12th or 16th... I can't remember now... Kyle was never even on the list. He was just the lucky guy in an alley.


IIRC, John was also still a minor.

----------


## phantom1592

> IIRC, John was also still a minor.


I don't recall that, but would that matter? 

I missed the issues when Araisia got her ring, but she was always described as a minor too...  I'm not sure physical age really would matter to the Guardians of the universe... Immortality really loses your perspective between 17 and 18... 


Either way, I suspect that has been retconned out by now. John has an architectural degree AND apparently a military service record... I kind of doubt they want Hal to be flying around THAT long before John was picked as backup.

----------


## vartox

> I don't recall that, but would that matter? 
> 
> I missed the issues when Araisia got her ring, but she was always described as a minor too...  I'm not sure physical age really would matter to the Guardians of the universe... Immortality really loses your perspective between 17 and 18... 
> 
> 
> Either way, I suspect that has been retconned out by now. John has an architectural degree AND apparently a military service record... I kind of doubt they want Hal to be flying around THAT long before John was picked as backup.


Iirc John being much younger than Hal was brought up in the 80s but hasn't been canon in a long time. In Secret Origin John and Hal were in the military at the same time so they are probably meant to be closer in age now.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't recall that, but would that matter?


There was a comment Hal made in some old issue that John was probably 12 when Hal got his ring. When he attacked Kyle as Parallax, he told him when he became GL, Kyle was still in diapers. Obviously that doesn't need to be taken literally, he was probably just teasing both, but back then, they really put emphasis on the generational gap between the GLs. In modern times that's all but gone. Today Hal is probably not that much older than Kyle. If Kyle is in his early to mid 20s, Hal must be in his late 20s to early 30s. Same with John.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Iirc John being much younger than Hal was brought up in the 80s but hasn't been canon in a long time. In Secret Origin John and Hal were in the military at the same time so they are probably meant to be closer in age now.


It can be a pill trying to figure out what is still canon with some characters.

----------


## phantom1592

> There was a comment Hal made in some old issue that John was probably 12 when Hal got his ring. When he attacked Kyle as Parallax, he told him when he became GL, Kyle was still in diapers. Obviously that doesn't need to be taken literally, he was probably just teasing both, but back then, they really put emphasis on the generational gap between the GLs. In modern times that's all but gone. Today Hal is probably not that much older than Kyle. If Kyle is in his early to mid 20s, Hal must be in his late 20s to early 30s. Same with John.


Yeah, in the 90's they were trying to age up Hal into senior veteran status with the grey hair... Ollie was acknowledged as being 40, so if Kyle was about 20 when he got his ring, That could well have literal 'at the time'. 

John though? He first showed up in GL 87, So I can't really picture 10 years passing for Hal in just that time... I think that was probably teasing. When John showed he was still in 'angry young man' phase... but he wasn't really treated as 'a kid' or anything. Silver age didn't really bother with aging in real time or anything. During Crisis they both seemed about the same age.

But yeah, I think there was a lot of deaging and floating timelines to make Hal and Kyle both in their primes and equals.

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, in the 90's they were trying to age up Hal into senior veteran status with the grey hair.


That's actually what got me worried when I read those Latino Review rumors about older Hal. I don't mind if he is a veteran in the 2020 movie, what I'm worried about is they might decide to retire him. I don't want them to pull a Nolan and have Hal give up his ring and settle down with Carol.

----------


## Frontier

And there's still the question of which GL will be in Justice League when we've got apparently three coming into the actual GLC movie. I wonder if they might focus primarily on John and Kyle and GLC while saving Hal for Justice League?

----------


## Johnny

Well, LR is hardly a trustworthy source anyway, but that "report" did get me thinking about how they might treat Hal in that movie. As for GL in Justice League, I'm convinced we won't get one. The character is put on the back burner, as far as Justice League is concerned, because WB are too scared of promoting a brand that they tarnished themselves.

----------


## themiddle

i wouldnt be happy if hal get sidelined in the movies. the idea of the league forming without hal is already infuriating.

----------


## mrumsey

> i wouldnt be happy if hal get sidelined in the movies. the idea of the league forming without hal is already infuriating.


Agree - and the whole older Hal bit would suck.  We need to experience him in his prime before we age him out of action, or worse yet, go the Parallax route.

----------


## silly

> Agree - and the whole older Hal bit would suck.  We need to experience him in his prime before we age him out of action, or worse yet, go the Parallax route.


i am hoping for a green lantern franchise with hal in the middle of it. not just cameo roles, or a role in the first justice league film then dies and gets replaced in the sequel kind of deal. 

hal doesnt need to be old to be the experienced wise lantern. we have alan scott for that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Nathan Fillion is playing for the other team.

----------


## Götterdämmerung

> Nathan Fillion is playing for the other team.


Yes, and I'm definitely interested in him playing Wonder Man.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## phantom1592

> Agree - and the whole older Hal bit would suck.  We need to experience him in his prime before we age him out of action, or worse yet, go the Parallax route.



I would withhold complaints until I hear what they actually MEAN by 'older' Hal. If they mean older like RDJ as Tony Stark or my personal perfect choice Nathan Fillian... I could easily live with that. I don't need a Hal to be an 18 year old rookie. Put him in his 30's or at most early 40's and I think that would play just fine. (we've had RDJ for 6-7 movies and counting)

If they're talking about 'older' like Michael Douglas as Hank Pym??? I say we riot.

----------


## silly

> I would withhold complaints until I hear what they actually MEAN by 'older' Hal. If they mean older like RDJ as Tony Stark or my personal perfect choice Nathan Fillian... I could easily live with that. I don't need a Hal to be an 18 year old rookie. Put him in his 30's or at most early 40's and I think that would play just fine. (we've had RDJ for 6-7 movies and counting)
> 
> If they're talking about 'older' like Michael Douglas as Hank Pym??? I say we riot.


i will definitely riot if william dafoe was casted as hal. william dafoe is a great actor, but i want to see hal jordan as one of the pillars of the justice league for a long time.

----------


## Johnny

Nah, I think if he is indeed "older", it's going to be Ben Affleck-older. Someone who gives off a veteran vibe, but still provides a leading man material. They are not going to go Hank Pym with Hal. Besides Paul Rudd is 47 and yet they don't portray Scott Lang as a middle aged guy.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I don't see them doing to Hal what they did with Hank, or making him Parallax, so long as Johns has a at least some involvement with the movies.

----------


## themiddle

i'm still hoping that the movies would acknowledge hal and barry's friendship. so maybe put hal in the same age group with barry.

----------


## Johnny

I do too, but they already have two Leaguers in their 20s, not sure they would go the same way with Hal. Same goes for his friendship with Barry, they basically said Flash and Cyborg will be the best buds here.

----------


## silly

dc or wb probably has a big master plan. i guess the main purpose of that plan is for them to make profit. i just hope that the powers that be sees hal as a source of profit in many years to come. (i am talking about hal's role in the dc movie franchise).

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Nah, I think if he is indeed "older", it's going to be Ben Affleck-older. Someone who gives off a veteran vibe, but still provides a leading man material. They are not going to go Hank Pym with Hal. Besides *Paul Rudd is 47* and yet they don't portray Scott Lang as a middle aged guy.


WHAT SORCERY IS THIS!?

But I could see Hal working as an older guy. The daring ace pilot trope (personality wise) is kind of old at this point, so I could see it being easier to pull off with a legit adult as opposed to a 20 something or early 30 something.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Dayle88

They could easily have Hal be experienced without being too old and they could tell his origin in parallel with whatever newer Lantern they also go with. That way you could jump straight in to a big time story with Hal and have the origin of the less experienced Lantern as he goes along with Jordan. Jordan could go off to investigate something while we see the new Lantern training and Kilowog could even tell the story of how Hal did as they go along and they could join back together at the end. Green Lantern has endless possibilities. It doesn't need to be deadly dark either, it just needs realistic characters with depth and good animation that doesn't look cartoony. Star Wars do it with bright red and blue lightsabers and space ships...

----------


## Johnny

> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS!?
> 
> But I could see Hal working as an older guy. The daring ace pilot trope (personality wise) is kind of old at this point, so I could see it being easier to pull off with a legit adult as opposed to a 20 something or early 30 something.


I don't mind him being older. The potential problem with that is they might have him in the movie just to pass the torch to the younger ringslingers and retire him soon after. I think they need to get some mileage out of the character first and him being younger gives them that opportunity. He doesn't have to be the Tom Cruise Maverick character, they can change him a bit for modern times if they think that schtick is outdated, while still preserving the spirit of the character without making him middle aged. Hal can be a reckless impulsive individual without making it seem like he is a product of the 50s. Give Star-Lord a power ring and you get Hal. And people really liked Star-Lord.

----------


## themiddle

> I don't mind him being older. The potential problem with that is they might have him in the movie just to pass the torch to the younger ringslingers and retire him soon after. I think they need to get some mileage out of the character first and him being younger gives them that opportunity. He doesn't have to be the Tom Cruise Maverick character, they can change him a bit for modern times if they think that schtick is outdated, while still preserving the spirit of the character without making him middle aged. Hal can be a reckless impulsive individual without making it seem like he is a product of the 50s. Give Star-Lord a power ring and you get Hal. And people really liked Star-Lord.


same here. i don't want hal to be introduced the passing on the ring to someone new. that's abin sur and hal jordan's story already.

----------


## Johnny

Well he can't really pass the ring to someone because the power rings don't work like that, but they shouldn't go the Nolan way and have him in the movie just to retire him. That way they basically say that Hal is interchangeable and he is there just to serve a purpose and leave. I would like for the character to be treated with more respect. These are all wild assumptions on my part obviously, Latino-Review is a terrible source of information.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


you just gotta love those panels. thats how hal should be be portrayed in the dc animated films.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, they are too busy making him "the funny guy". Hal definitely should be portrayed as someone who brings a different, less tense dynamic to the team, but they don't need to make him annoying in the process.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, they are too busy making him "the funny guy". Hal definitely should be portrayed as someone who brings a different, less tense dynamic to the team, but they don't need to make him annoying in the process.


Geoff is weird like that.

----------


## Frontier

I did think his and Barry ribbing each other in Thrones of Atlantis was kind of fun.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> I don't mind him being older. The potential problem with that is they might have him in the movie just to pass the torch to the younger ringslingers and retire him soon after. I think they need to get some mileage out of the character first and him being younger gives them that opportunity. He doesn't have to be the Tom Cruise Maverick character, they can change him a bit for modern times if they think that schtick is outdated, while still preserving the spirit of the character without making him middle aged. Hal can be a reckless impulsive individual without making it seem like he is a product of the 50s. Give Star-Lord a power ring and you get Hal. And people really liked Star-Lord.


I see it as more him being "The Captain" if we're going with police procedurals. He's the guy who has been around the universe a bit and knows his job as a GL inside and out.

I personally wouldn't want Hal to be Star Lord with a power ring.  More PineKirk with a power ring but with more experience, so less funny. I think the age allows him to be that kind of reckless guy who the new guys are like "No way that's crazy" while the vets just smile like "You don't know Hal, you're in for a treat"

----------


## themiddle



----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, they are too busy making him "the funny guy". Hal definitely should be portrayed as someone who brings a different, less tense dynamic to the team, but they don't need to make him annoying in the process.


hal's portrayal in gltas is spot on. fearless, funny, but not immature.

----------


## Johnny

> hal's portrayal in gltas is spot on. fearless, funny, but not immature.


Exactly. Every subsequent Hal portrayal should take cues from that show. Or Justice League Doom, he was awesome there too.

----------


## phantom1592

Been a while since I saw GLTAS... but I remember absolutely LOVING one line from the first or second episode..

Hal was running around with no charge on his ring trying to get to a battery or something... and I THINK it was kilowog asked him what he wanted on his tombstone. 

Hal's response?   "Here Lies Hal Jordan, He lived a long and happy life having never forgotten to charge his ring again...." 

Man I loved that... now I want to watch it again...  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly

> Been a while since I saw GLTAS... but I remember absolutely LOVING one line from the first or second episode..
> 
> Hal was running around with no charge on his ring trying to get to a battery or something... and I THINK it was kilowog asked him what he wanted on his tombstone. 
> 
> Hal's response?   "Here Lies Hal Jordan, He lived a long and happy life having never forgotten to charge his ring again...." 
> 
> Man I loved that... now I want to watch it again...


man, i love that show. proof that you can be heroic and funny, but not stupid. wish they would make another season out of it.

----------


## silly

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...woman-and-more

on my perfect, it would hal with the rest of the league receiving character designs. sorry, feels like jess, and not hal, is being pushed as the face of the rebirth green lantern franchise.

----------


## silly

one of the scenes that i like in gltas

----------


## Frontier

> Exactly. Every subsequent Hal portrayal should take cues from that show. Or Justice League Doom, he was awesome there too.


Yeah, to McDuffie's credit, he did a great job of using Hal and Barry in Doom while still portraying them well and with the right characterization instead of just writing Hal as a generic GL or Barry with Wally's personality. Especially given he has so much more experience writing John and Wally from the DCAU.

I'd hate to think he was "mandated" to use them in the movie, but he still did a pretty good job with them nonetheless.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, to McDuffie's credit, he did a great job of using Hal and Barry in Doom while still portraying them well and with the right characterization instead of just writing Hal as a generic GL or Barry with Wally's personality. Especially given he has so much more experience writing John and Wally from the DCAU.
> 
> I'd hate to think he was "mandated" to use them in the movie, but he still did a pretty good job with them nonetheless.


nathan fillion also did a great job voicing hal in jl doom.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Speaking of Fillion he recently tweeted this nice mock-up of him as Hal and other superheroes (plus Mal from Firefly):

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, to McDuffie's credit, he did a great job of using Hal and Barry in Doom while still portraying them well and with the right characterization instead of just writing Hal as a generic GL or Barry with Wally's personality. Especially given he has so much more experience writing John and Wally from the DCAU.
> 
> I'd hate to think he was "mandated" to use them in the movie, but he still did a pretty good job with them nonetheless.


I feel the same way. McDuffie was one of these writers that just knew how to write anybody. Didn't matter that he wrote John or Wally for god knows how many episodes on the cartoon, he knew he couldn't treat Hal and Barry the same way, so clearly the guy did his research when he wrote them for that movie. Yeah he was probably told to use them, but at that time the Justice League show had already ended years prior, so it's not like it was necessary to write John and Wally again just because the movie was about to have the same voice actors. Plus he got the chance to write Cyborg in the movie as well, I think to this day this has been the only Justice League product outside of comics where both Cyborg and Martian Manhunter were on the team.

----------


## Johnny

> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...woman-and-more
> 
> on my perfect, it would hal with the rest of the league receiving character designs. sorry, feels like jess, and not hal, is being pushed as the face of the rebirth green lantern franchise.


They have a lot of plans for that girl, that's obvious. I don't think they would just sweep Hal under the rug though, when his face is still all over the merchandise. Hal is sooner or later going to be a major part of the movie universe as well, so no worries as far as I'm concerned. Besides, it's totally okay to have more than one character sharing the spotlight. The GLs are much better while being promoted as a unit, rather than as a single character imo. But again, Hal is a character that DC clearly values a lot, so his prominence isn't going anywhere whether he is on the Rebirth marquee or not.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 



man, i've been looking for that image for such a long time now. i've been meaning on creating a thread/poll pitting hal, carol and sin, against shazam, mary, and cmj.

----------


## liwanag

> Speaking of Fillion he recently tweeted this nice mock-up of him as Hal and other superheroes (plus Mal from Firefly):


i recognize 4 out of 6. did fillion ever voice batman?

----------


## silly

> 


now that is just an awesome pose.

----------


## Johnny

Hal jumping from his window to the next apartment building with no ring. One of my favorite New 52 panels. Doug Mahnke rules.

----------


## themiddle

someone suggested before that it might be interesting what hal did before he got the ring. it would not be too far fetch to think that hal got into a lot of adventures during his pre green lantern days. maybe someone would like to flesh out hal's backstory a little.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal jumping from his window to the next apartment building with no ring. One of my favorite New 52 panels. Doug Mahnke rules.


It's just too bad he jumped the gun and ended up in jail for it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Well of course, he wouldn't be Hal Jordan if he didn't.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

Kickass cover of the new issue by Howard Porter.

----------


## themiddle

> Kickass cover of the new issue by Howard Porter.


man, looking at howard porters pencils made me like the renegade costume. krona's gauntlet looks cool here, like cosplay worthy cool.

----------


## silly

wish howard porter did more artwork for green lantern. really liked his hal 3001 design.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

i miss infinite crisis

----------


## silly

not sure how credible the rumor is, but i'm really warming up to the idea of george miller directing the green lantern corps movie. other than him, i keep on thinking of jj abrams.

----------


## Johnny

I'm still disappointed Gary Frank never had a GL run. His covers were so good.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm still disappointed Gary Frank never had a GL run. His covers were so good.


gary frank is one of the better artists out there. is he still with dc comics?

----------


## vartox

> gary frank is one of the better artists out there. is he still with dc comics?


Yeah. He's drawing part of Geoff Johns' Rebirth special and presumably working on Batman Earth One.  

I love Frank's art, and his Hal always looks great.

----------


## Frontier

Talking about Gary Frank (amazing artist) made me wonder...what creative team would we want on a Green Lantern Earth One book? Presuming Hal would be the lead of it, of course  :Smile: .

----------


## buffalorock

> Talking about Gary Frank (amazing artist) made me wonder...what creative team would we want on a Green Lantern Earth One book? Presuming Hal would be the lead of it, of course .


Would love to see Tom King on writing duties. He's said a few times he had a lot of fun writing him so it makes me wonder. . . . 

I think Darwyn Cooke would be a good choice for writing or the whole thing altogether. 

For artists, I am more open. There are more I artists I would like to see then ones I would rather not be near the book. 

We may not see this for a couple years though, probably a year before the movie if that still happens. Wonder Woman finally got hers and her movie is next year. Flash and Aquaman have theirs coming out and they have also have movies on the horizon.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I think a Green Lantern Earth One book won't happen for awhile, but Tom King is indeed a good pick, or maybe Brian Azzarello? And I'm just going to throw this out there and say Jim Lee on art. Because it's a dream of mine that's just never going to happen. lol But I truly think we need an artist that has worked on GL books before, like Doug Mahnke or Ivan Reis. I think Martin Coccolo who's been doing the fill-in issues of Venditti's run is really good too.

----------


## liwanag

yeah, a green lantern (hal jordan) year one graphic novel would be nice. i agree with darwyn cooke as the writer. all the artists mentioned are cool.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, I think a Green Lantern Earth One book won't happen for awhile, but Tom King is indeed a good pick, or maybe Brian Azzarello? And I'm just going to throw this out there and say Jim Lee on art. Because it's a dream of mine that's just never going to happen. lol But I truly think we need an artist that has worked on GL books before, like Doug Mahnke or Ivan Reis. I think Martin Coccolo who's been doing the fill-in issues of Venditti's run is really good too.


where was this art from? cool to see hal with a 5 o'clock shadow.

----------


## Johnny

Not sure, I think from one of the New 52 Origins books.

----------


## vartox

> where was this art from? cool to see hal with a 5 o'clock shadow.


The GL Futures End one shot, I think.

----------


## Trey Strain

No offense to anyone who has posted in this thread, but I think such threads should be for characters who are insufficiently appreciated.  There was a time when that described Hal Jordan, but it's far in the past. Hal certainly doesn't lack for appreciation at DC Comics now.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> No offense to anyone who has posted in this thread, but I think such threads should be for characters who are insufficiently appreciated.  There was a time when that described Hal Jordan, but it's far in the past. Hal certainly doesn't lack for appreciation at DC Comics now.


I can sort of see your point but now that Hal (though I admit he does get top billing) is being ghettoized along with every other GL in one title while, agenda driven DC is trying to make Green Lanterns (starring I would Simon and Cruz) the new normal. Trey the best hope for Hal, John, Guy and hell eventually Alan is that HJ&tGLC does so well DC decides to spin titles off of it. As of right now Hal is only marginally in any better shape than all the other earth Lanterns not named Simon or Jessica, and only then because his name is at the top.

----------


## Trey Strain

BTW, I was a member of HEAT.  I wanted Hal back before it was fashionable.  But I also say that Green Lantern shouldn't be all about Hal.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> BTW, I was a member of HEAT.  I wanted Hal back before it was fashionable.  But I also say that Green Lantern shouldn't be all about Hal.


Oh I don't either. Hal is a fave but if I was the autonomous editor of the Green Lantern books there would be a Hal/Arisia book (Green Lantern: Emerald Gladiator), a Mosaic book starring John, an Alan Scott book the JSA father of Jade Alan, maybe an Uncanny X-Men type book with everybody in it. For me I would put Guy and Kyle together in a book together and a Quarterly book to allow other top writers to add to the mythos. It might seem like a lot of books but 5 + a quarterly can't compare to the amount of bat related titles. As for Simon and Jessica never saw a need for them so Charlie Vickers them, not kill them but exile em until someone can make them interesting to me.

----------


## phantom1592

> No offense to anyone who has posted in this thread, but I think such threads should be for characters who are insufficiently appreciated.  There was a time when that described Hal Jordan, but it's far in the past. Hal certainly doesn't lack for appreciation at DC Comics now.


Hal may be appreciated..  but he's always got the most competition. Maybe flash too .. it's nice to have a thread that doesn't automatically devolve into Hal vs John vs kyle....

----------


## Johnny

I never saw threads like this as appreciating underrated characters. Hal certainly does get a good amount of attention both inside and outside of comics, but to me this is just a thread to discuss and express how much the character and his stories mean to fans. Hal doesn't need to be swept under the rug again in order to be appreciated.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, whether they're underrated or A-List, Appreciation Threads are relatively safe places for fans of characters to gather and talk about and discuss how much they like the character, their stories, and how they're being used as well as post tons of great art for said character. It's not about whether they "deserve" it or not or only for underrated characters.

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, whether they're underrated or A-List, Appreciation Threads are relatively safe places for fans of characters to gather and talk about and discuss how much they like the character, their stories, and how they're being used as well as post tons of great art for said character. It's not about whether they "deserve" it or not or only for underrated characters.


i agree. 

this thread also helps me keep up to date on news about hal. so appreciate this appreciation thread.

----------


## Cape and Cowl

Sup Hal fans! So I worked pretty hard on this and I'm hoping someone here might appreciate it.  :Cool: 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Mlg6Z3Yoc

----------


## Johnny

Wow, awesome work.

----------


## themiddle

> Sup Hal fans! So I worked pretty hard on this and I'm hoping someone here might appreciate it. 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b1Mlg6Z3Yoc


nice dude. thanks for making this video.

----------


## silly

> 


i love it when their eyes emit energy.

----------


## silly



----------


## j9ac9k

> No offense to anyone who has posted in this thread, but I think such threads should be for characters who are insufficiently appreciated.  There was a time when that described Hal Jordan, but it's far in the past. Hal certainly doesn't lack for appreciation at DC Comics now.


I don't think he's appreciated enough, so there!  Good thing you have no say over what threads are created and for what reasons.  It's great to have a thread where we can appreciate Hal and not have it devolve into the usual "Waaah, Hal is standing in the way of my favorite GL getting enough attention!" B.S.




> BTW, I was a member of HEAT.  I wanted Hal back before it was fashionable.  But I also say that Green Lantern shouldn't be all about Hal.


Good thing this is an appreciation thread where you can come and tell us how much you actually appreciate Hal...

Personally, I hate that he has to share a title with other Lanterns.  It's partly why there hasn't been time for Hal to have any kind of personal life in his comic for *years* and he gets saddled with the characterization that he can't get his shit together.

----------


## Frontier

Preview of Green Lanterns: Rebirth

Looks like Hal's going to be mentoring both Simon and Jessica, at least to some degree. And keeping them away from each other  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Looks pretty good though, and nice to see Agent Fed back  :Smile: .

----------


## Cape and Cowl

> nice dude. thanks for making this video.


Thanks for leaving feedback!  I loved making it.

----------


## liwanag

> Preview of Green Lanterns: Rebirth
> 
> Looks like Hal's going to be mentoring both Simon and Jessica, at least to some degree. And keeping them away from each other .
> 
> Looks pretty good though, and nice to see Agent Fed back .


glad that evs is back with penciling hal jordan. really hope hal's book (and other dc titles) gets back in the monthly top ten.

----------


## liwanag

hmmm...

----------


## Johnny

Is the last one based on this?

----------


## silly

> hmmm...


i guess the only costume missing is a star sapphire uniform. which is a good thing i might add.

----------


## vartox

> i guess the only costume missing is a star sapphire uniform. which is a good thing i might add.


Speak for yourself!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also, no Indigo either.

----------


## themiddle

> i guess the only costume missing is a star sapphire uniform. which is a good thing i might add.


the'res one more missing. the green lantern/iron armor in justice.

----------


## silly

> Speak for yourself! 
> 
> Also, no Indigo either.


yeah, so hal never became a star sapphire and a member of the indigo tribe. which is fine i guess, since i don't usually equate hal with those two groups.

----------


## themiddle

they really should bring razer back

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Johnny

> they really should bring razer back


Ditto. Why the hell has he still not been introduced in the comics, I have no idea.

----------


## Frontier

> Ditto. Why the hell has he still not been introduced in the comics, I have no idea.


I'd be totally down for seeing Aya and Razer integrated into the comics...as long as it's done well and they're treated respectfully and in-character, which I'm a little unsure of with things as they are in the books  :Frown: .

But yeah, adding Razer to the Reds would be awesome, but I'd hope it would be in a book where he'd get to interact with Hal rather then Simon and Jessica.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, having him interact with Hal would make the most sense.

----------


## themiddle

so a dc film for 2020 gets moved back a month. the movie is likely green lantern. i guess being moved back a month isn't too bad. i just hope that the the movie does well. 

there are some things i am not too excited about. 

first, if by "seasoned hal jordan" they mean william dafoe old. i want hal to appear in in a lot of future films. (both justice league and green lantern). so i prefer him to be in the same age as henry cavill.

second, hal not appearing in justice league. add to that the 2020 planned release of green lantern corps. i would have wanted hal to be a part of the formation of the league.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## mrumsey

> 


This represents a good narrative reason why it would have made more sense for Hal and Jessica to co-star in "Green Lanterns".....

----------


## Frontier

I hope we do get some good mentor moments with Hal, Jessica, and Simon in Green Lanterns, and Hal pops up in the book every now and then  :Smile: . 

They'll probably going to need all the training and advice they can get given Kilowog's currently preoccupied  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> This represents a good narrative reason why it would have made more sense for Hal and Jessica to co-star in "Green Lanterns".....


Agreed. Maybe they felt that having Hal in the book would overshadow Jessica and if so, they are absolutely right. I would give GLs a shot though I had mixed feelings on the preview where Hal combined Baz and Jessica's power batteries. Seems like the "kids" can't get along so "daddy" has to step in. Straight out of a 30 year old sitcom. Brilliant art by EVS of course.

----------


## themiddle

i wonder what the significance is with simon and jessica's battery. so they have to share and take turns when re-charging.

i hope hal's appearance in green lanterns isn't a one time deal and would still pop up once in a while. actually, scratch that. i prefer hal, to appear in the justice league title instead. in addition to his own title.

----------


## j9ac9k

> ... the preview where Hal combined Baz and Jessica's power batteries. Seems like the "kids" can't get along so "daddy" has to step in. Straight out of a 30 year old sitcom.


Ha!  I said had the same reaction and posted it with almost the exact same wording in some other thread ...
Oh! I can see the tagline: "They will be the universe's greatest partners ..._ if they don't kill each other first!!_"

----------


## Johnny

Ethan also tweeted he would draw Hal with his classic look, rather than the New 52 one. I don't mind the New 52 look, it's basically the same, but I never understood the addition of those shoulder lines or whatever they are.

----------


## phantom1592

> Ethan also tweeted he would draw Hal with his classic look, rather than the New 52 one. I don't mind the New 52 look, it's basically the same, but I never understood the addition of those shoulder lines or whatever they are.



I've always thought 70's- 90's Hal was the perfect costume. Just streamlined and sleek... Powerful. I was really REALLY shocked when they updated it post GL-Rebirth, and I did NOT hate it. Just a case of cutting the green off at the beltline, but keeping the same angles seemed just fine by me. 

New 52? I thought the shoulder lines and armored shoulder pads looked a bit goofy. it was just too... busy and lost the streamline look to it. It didn't SUCK... I don't hate it as much as new 52 Superman or Wonder Woman... but I'm glad to see the simplified basic look come back. 


And yeah... not a fan of Jess or Simon, but MAN that is some pretty artwork there!

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, it just seemed unnecessary. But the animated New 52 design really annoyed me. Is he supposed be a football jock or something?

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, it just seemed unnecessary. But the animated New 52 design really annoyed me. Is he supposed be a football jock or something?


Well, that's kind of how they write him so... :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I don't like his characterization all that much in those movies. Oh well...  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, I don't like his characterization all that much in those movies. Oh well...


hey, that looks awesome. who drew it?

----------


## Johnny

I have no clue. I was hoping someone here might know. lol

----------


## mrumsey

Umberto Gonazalez from Heroic Hollywood said today during his YouTube show that we can basically "take it to the bank" that Green Lantern will be in Justice League Part 1, and he thinks it will be Hal.  My question to him and his response is at the 22:15 mark.

----------


## Johnny

Thanks Myron. Eh Maybe has a less than stellar track record, but I hope he is onto something this time. Fingers crossed.


Also, my thoughts are with the great Darwyn Cooke and his family. Fight on.

----------


## adrikito

He is the first Green Lantern I met .. I really like this character... Also John Stewart, I saw all the animated series Justice League.


These images of the comic say a lot of it, too.

----------


## silly

hal and katana.JPG

superhero girls.JPG

wow, didnt think they would be so little. anyways, nice that hal gets to appear wearing his bomber jacket in superhero girls.

----------


## Johnny

lol His design is so funny on that show. Love it.

----------


## silly

> Umberto Gonazalez from Heroic Hollywood said today during his YouTube show that we can basically "take it to the bank" that Green Lantern will be in Justice League Part 1, and he thinks it will be Hal.  My question to him and his response is at the 22:15 mark.


im not getting my hopes up, but still keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## silly

> Thanks Myron. Eh Maybe has a less than stellar track record, but I hope he is onto something this time. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Also, my thoughts are with the great Darwyn Cooke and his family. Fight on.


yeah, just read the sad news. more strength for darwyn cooke and his family.

----------


## Johnny

"It's like my heart's eye come to life. Perfect, immaculate, pure... flight. The kind of flight that fills your spirit in a way only a dream can. God, listen to me, waxing poetic. Could it be that all my doubts and trials were simply meant to bring me here?" RIP

----------


## liwanag

very surprising and saddening. i'm thankful to darwyn for the work he has done on green lantern.

----------


## liwanag

> Umberto Gonazalez from Heroic Hollywood said today during his YouTube show that we can basically "take it to the bank" that Green Lantern will be in Justice League Part 1, and he thinks it will be Hal.  My question to him and his response is at the 22:15 mark.


I sooo hope this was true....

----------


## Johnny

I doubt it. Eh Maybe is full of it as usual. I especially laughed when he says first he can't reveal which GL it is, because it would be a spoiler and then says he thinks it's Hal. You can dip this guy into a barrel of his own bullshit and he would still try to convince you it smells like roses.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That cover....Sinestro is such a bastard.

----------


## Johnny

From Hal & the GLC

----------


## Güicho

The Brave and ....

----------


## liwanag

> The Brave and ....


 those eyes....

----------


## Frontier

> The Brave and ....


Reminds me of better times...

----------


## silly

> From Hal & the GLC


looks good.

10 char

----------


## silly

just scanned the august solicits, not much news on hal's own title. but i'm glad he's still in bryan hitch's jla.

----------


## mrumsey

> just scanned the august solicits, not much news on hal's own title. but i'm glad he's still in bryan hitch's jla.


Those are resolicits of the last two issues.  With Hitch jumping to the regular JL book it'll be more of the Baz/Cruz show.  There's rumored to be another JLA series starting later in the fall, but I haven't seen who the creative team is going to be or the roster.

----------


## vartox

> Those are resolicits of the last two issues.  With Hitch jumping to the regular JL book it'll be more of the Baz/Cruz show.  There's rumored to be another JLA series starting later in the fall, but I haven't seen who the creative team is going to be or the roster.


They did announce a relaunched JLA book with creative team tba but they haven't said anymore about it. 

The GL solicits for August seem a little lackluster to me.

----------


## j9ac9k

> From Hal & the GLC


I'm so glad he gets the mask right. (also interesting that the shoulders are free of that armor segmentation) Where did you find this and is there more??

----------


## Frontier

From the solicits, it sounds like we're gearing up for a Hal vs. Sinestro showdown, so hopefully that's satisfying given their last encounter and it's been a while since they had a proper fight  :Cool: .

----------


## vartox

> I'm so glad he gets the mask right. (also interesting that the shoulders are free of that armor segmentation) Where did you find this and is there more??


Venditti tweeted it: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...66199237677056

----------


## Johnny

> I'm so glad he gets the mask right. (also interesting that the shoulders are free of that armor segmentation).


Yeah, EVS said he is dropping the shoulder lines/shoulder pads, to be like the pre New 52 suit. I guess Rafa Sandoval is following suit.

----------


## liwanag

> Those are resolicits of the last two issues.  With Hitch jumping to the regular JL book it'll be more of the Baz/Cruz show.  There's rumored to be another JLA series starting later in the fall, but I haven't seen who the creative team is going to be or the roster.


hoping that hal gets to be a part of this jla title, not just stuck in outer space.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, EVS said he is dropping the shoulder lines/shoulder pads, to be like the pre New 52 suit. I guess Rafa Sandoval is following suit.


thats good. less clutter and more true to the iconic suit.

----------


## Johnny

Rafa Sandoval is going to rock on the book: https://www.instagram.com/p/BFgtAT8E...asandoval_1975

----------


## Frontier

> Rafa Sandoval is going to rock on the book: https://www.instagram.com/p/BFgtAT8E...asandoval_1975


Never did I expect I'd be looking forward to Rafa Sandoval on a Green Lantern book, but...that looks pretty awesome  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, the guy is a solid artist. I think he did well on GL #51 and seems like he'd keep up the good work in the GLC book.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

farewell to the renegade costume. you will be missed...

----------


## j9ac9k

> farewell to the renegade costume. you will be missed...




I always thought it had potential ... it's just a shame the stories weren't better...

----------


## silly

> I always thought it had potential ... it's just a shame the stories weren't better...



same here. somehow it didn't caught on as much as i hoped for. do people even cosplay hal's renegade outfit?

story wise, i am really hoping for improvement once rebirth hits.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Always nice to see a happy Hal  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

someone gets mistaken as green lantern in powerless trailer

http://www.newsarama.com/29316-first...powerless.html

----------


## j9ac9k

> someone gets mistaken as green lantern in powerless trailer
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/29316-first...powerless.html


The question is: Are they thinking he's Kyle or Hal??  (def not John, Baz or Jessica ... could still be Guy since gingers never seem to make it through the translation from comics to live-action) Looks more like a Hal which would establish that he exists in the DC movie-verse, no??

----------


## Frontier

I guess this show isn't limited in who they can use or name-dropped. 

We've got a Hawkman image in Rolling Stone, a Green Lantern and Wonder Woman mention, and Lex Luthor with his own "Art of the Deal" book  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

> Always nice to see a happy Hal .


It's very nice! I hope we get to see more happy Hal sooner rather than later.

----------


## silly

> 


good artwork. doug mahnke right?

----------


## silly

> The question is: Are they thinking he's Kyle or Hal??  (def not John, Baz or Jessica ... could still be Guy since gingers never seem to make it through the translation from comics to live-action) Looks more like a Hal which would establish that he exists in the DC movie-verse, no??


i've thought of hal when i saw it (well actually, i thought it was clark kent). glad that the show gets to name drop both b-list and a-list characters. hope they can actually show the heroes even if in news clips only.

----------


## Johnny

> good artwork. doug mahnke right?


Yep. Still miss him on the book.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> Lex Luthor with his own "Art of the Deal" book .


The trailer was removed so I can't see it, but did they use the Jessie Eisenberg Luthor or an image from the comics for the book? (I didn't notice it when I watched before... just curious to see how much they stick to the movie-verse or how much they're using the comics ... although I guess if Hawkman and Crimson Fox are around, it's unlikely we're talking movie-verse....)

----------


## Frontier

> The trailer was removed so I can't see it, but did they use the Jessie Eisenberg Luthor or an image from the comics for the book? (I didn't notice it when I watched before... just curious to see how much they stick to the movie-verse or how much they're using the comics ... although I guess if Hawkman and Crimson Fox are around, it's unlikely we're talking movie-verse....)


It definitely wasn't Eisenberg Luthor. It was a very...Donald Trump-ish looking Lex, from what I could tell  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

They did mention Wonder Woman being a Demigoddess, meaning she's probably Zeuss' daughter, so that's one thing from the comics and movies that seems to be carrying over.

----------


## SebastianS

I am just glad the whole "Renegade" stuff is going away. Not only the design but also the stories... It has been a terrible couple of years for Hal Jordan fans, and Green Lantern fans in general...

----------


## j9ac9k

Regardless of the status quo, as long as Venditti's still the writer we're going to get more of the same  :Frown:  ... hey, at least the artwork will be good this time..

----------


## Johnny

I don't completely hate Venditti's writing, but I think it would've definitely been a nice change of pace to see someone new. The guy had a 3 year run on a major book, which is more than what many writers can hope for nowadays.

----------


## themiddle

> I am just glad the whole "Renegade" stuff is going away. Not only the design but also the stories... It has been a terrible couple of years for Hal Jordan fans, and Green Lantern fans in general...


and to think that the franchise was second only to batman a few years ago. hope that dc gets to rebound with rebirth.

----------


## Frontier

I think Venditti had his high and low moments, but it seems like it was just a lot of low moments all the time even when Hal did get some wins under his pen. 

I'm hopeful for Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps. and Venditti, maybe without any good reason, but I do think it would've been better for a passing of the torch/Lantern at this point. Especially after the amazing job Tom King did for that Darkseid War one-shot. Not that we were ever getting Tom King on Green Lantern, in all likelihood  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

It will be interesting seeing Hal Reunite with his other nephew, Kid-Lantern again.

----------


## liwanag

> It will be interesting seeing Hal Reunite with his other nephew, Kid-Lantern again.


uhmm.... what other nephew?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> uhmm.... what other nephew?


He would refer to Jordan as Uncle Hal every so often.

You don't remember Kid-Lantern?




Aspects of KL's design may have stuck with Hal when he was resurrected during the first Rebirth.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> He would refer to Jordan as Uncle Hal every so often.
> 
> You don't remember Kid-Lantern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspects of KL's design may have stuck with Hal when he was resurrected during the first Rebirth.


i remember that picture. that's from brave and the bold right? totally forgot that wally was close with "uncle" hal. i wonder if geoff will use it in rebirth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It was Hal, as the Spectre, that restored Wally's secret ID, iirc.

They have plenty history, I just don't know what is canon.

----------


## Johnny

I really like this Lee Bermejo image, but does Hal need to be that jacked up? lol

----------


## liwanag

so with rebirth, a lot of costumes are getting updated which is interesting to see. although with hal's... i guess you can't mess with perfection....

----------


## Johnny

Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.


It is great that Sinestro is back to being a full-time bad guy. The guy was looking like Hitler during the SCW story.

----------


## sifighter

> Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.


Anyone else notice whoever that is flipping off Sinestro as they die? I don't know about anyone else but I kind of like that little detail.

Either way the art really does look good.




> so with rebirth, a lot of costumes are getting updated which is interesting to see. although with hal's... i guess you can't mess with perfection....


Well he already had a costume change in DCyou so I'm not sure what else they would change the costume to besides the original.

----------


## vartox

> Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.


Pretty cool cover... Can anyone tell what's reflected in Sinestro's pauldron?

----------


## Johnny

All I can see is a reflection of him holding the ring.

----------


## Frontier

> Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.


Wow. Ethan Van Sciver still draws a really impressive and evil Sinestro, especially in the Parallax armor  :Cool: .

I really hope we get a good, decisive, Hal vs. Sinestro fight in the new book, though I wonder if the Green vs. yellow conflict will be a slow-burn as Hal re-estalishes the Corps.?

Now that I think about it, we never did get much of a reaction from Sinestro to what Hal was going through or his Renegade status, did we?

----------


## vartox

> Anyone else notice whoever that is flipping off Sinestro as they die? I don't know about anyone else but I kind of like that little detail.
> 
> Either way the art really does look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he already had a costume change in DCyou so I'm not sure what else they would change the costume to besides the original.


I think EVS said he's just going to draw Hal's regular costume from GL Rebirth, and it looks like Sandoval is following suit.

----------


## themiddle

> I think EVS said he's just going to draw Hal's regular costume from GL Rebirth, and it looks like Sandoval is following suit.


i would be happy if that's the case. hal's, like barry, costume needs little tweaking. i wouldn't mind if evs kept the floating gl logo on hal's chest.

----------


## silly

> Ethan just posted this on FB. Holy crap.


goodness. i pity whoever hand that is. which really looks like hal's. hal better get some payback.

----------


## j9ac9k

> goodness. i pity whoever hand that is. which really looks like hal's. hal better get some payback.


It's been awhile since we've had one of those old-fashioned, "Hal takes down the bad guy without the benefit of his ring" stories.  If he were able to take down "Parallestro" (Sinallax?) without using his ring, that would be the sweetest! (although I can _ almost_ see Guy's white-stripe collar reflected in Sinestro's shoulder..?)

----------


## sifighter

> Wow. Ethan Van Sciver still draws a really impressive and evil Sinestro, especially in the Parallax armor .
> 
> I really hope we get a good, decisive, Hal vs. Sinestro fight in the new book, though I wonder if the Green vs. yellow conflict will be a slow-burn as Hal re-estalishes the Corps.?
> 
> Now that I think about it, we never did get much of a reaction from Sinestro to what Hal was going through or his Renegade status, did we?


Well it's not just the renegade part that's the problem, the Green Lanterns as of late have lost a lot of trust in the universe do to past events as well as the fact that everyone of them just up and disappeared while if you've been reading Cullen Bunn's Sinestro you know that Sinestro has set his corps up as the newest force for good in the universe as well as expanding his numbers and power in the universe to the point where he's actually got earth on his side. If you think about it the universe considers Hal more of a bad guy then Sinestro at this point.

Not to mention it's a lot more complex with Soranik Natu currently leading the Sinestro corps in Sinestro's place as well as Saint Walker working with them as well, who's blue ring can now power the yellow rings.

----------


## Johnny

I hope they don't pull some nonsense that the reason Sinestro is "evil" here again is because he is possessed by Parallax too.

----------


## Frontier

> Well it's not just the renegade part that's the problem, the Green Lanterns as of late have lost a lot of trust in the universe do to past events as well as the fact that everyone of them just up and disappeared while if you've been reading Cullen Bunn's Sinestro you know that Sinestro has set his corps up as the newest force for good in the universe as well as expanding his numbers and power in the universe to the point where he's actually got earth on his side. If you think about it the universe considers Hal more of a bad guy then Sinestro at this point.
> 
> Not to mention it's a lot more complex with Soranik Natu currently leading the Sinestro corps in Sinestro's place as well as Saint Walker working with them as well, who's blue ring can now power the yellow rings.


I know Natu had fully joined them but I didn't know about Saint Walker as well. That's going to be really sad and awkward for Hal and the rest of the Coprs. to find out about...

I hope this series does a good job of bringing the Corps. back to the forefront as protectors of the universe. I'm kinda done with the Corps. being distrusted and treated like bad guys like we got in the Venditti/Van Jensen era.

----------


## sifighter

> I know Natu had fully joined them but I didn't know about Saint Walker as well. That's going to be really sad and awkward for Hal and the rest of the Coprs. to find out about...
> 
> I hope this series does a good job of bringing the Corps. back to the forefront as protectors of the universe. I'm kinda done with the Corps. being distrusted and treated like bad guys like we got in the Venditti/Van Jensen era.


Well I wouldn't say he entirely joined, more like an assisting role. Not to mention it was not entirely willingly and that for his ring to work on the yellow rings it has been hinted that he may have been horribly experimented on according to this image.

image.jpg

----------


## themiddle

http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2016/05...-green-lantern

i am hoping that hal won't be relegated to a supporting role in a book that bears his name.

----------


## silly

> http://www.dccomics.com/blog/2016/05...-green-lantern
> 
> i am hoping that hal won't be relegated to a supporting role in a book that bears his name.


i think i read vendetti saying that hal will have solo adventures, same with guy and john.

i'm not sure how that will work out in one book. there may be a few issues where hal only appears in a couple of pages.

----------


## liwanag

can't make out the new rebirth cast of character poster. is hal still wearing his nu 52 shoulder pads?

----------


## vartox

> can't make out the new rebirth cast of character poster. is hal still wearing his nu 52 shoulder pads?


Yes, although EVS said he didn't plan on drawing those.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Sinestro seems more like an anime villain which is not a bad thing.

----------


## Johnny

> can't make out the new rebirth cast of character poster. is hal still wearing his nu 52 shoulder pads?


Yeah, seems like an amalgam of that and Jason Fabok's version with the lines around the GL chest emblem. No wonder you can't see it very clearly, because he is so far behind. lol Kind of weird, given he has always been front and center in pretty much everything GL-related. This poster was released shortly before the 2011 movie. Talk about irony. lol

----------


## themiddle

> Yeah, seems like an amalgam of that and Jason Fabok's version with the lines around the GL chest emblem. No wonder you can't see it very clearly, because he is so far behind. lol Kind of weird, given he has always been front and center in pretty much everything GL-related. This poster was released shortly before the 2011 movie. Talk about irony. lol


seems like the size of the character in the poster is directly proportional to how dc values the character at the moment. can't help feeling that way. simon and jessica gets league membership, while hal gets assigned far away from earth leaving little interaction with the justice league.

----------


## Johnny

Eh, that damn movie hurt the brand a lot. I'm pretty sure that was at least partially the reason Geoff decided to create the new characters. If the movie was a success or it was never made, I don't know if Jess and Baz were going to be around. GL wasn't going to be excluded from the Justice League movie and the GL brand was probably going to be in a better state. Anyway, I think Hal(and John) would be back in the League as we get closer to 2020.

----------


## phantom1592

> Eh, that damn movie hurt the brand a lot. I'm pretty sure that was at least partially the reason Geoff decided to create the new characters. If the movie was a success or it was never made, I don't know if Jess and Baz were going to be around. GL wasn't going to be excluded from the Justice League movie and the GL brand was probably going to be in a better state. Anyway, I think Hal(and John) would be back in the League as we get closer to 2020.


ehhh I doubt it. That was over 5 years ago and Hal has made NUMEROUS appearances in shows and cartoons and been a major player for DC since then. I'm pretty sure the general public dismissed and forgot that movie as soon as it was released. Which is a shame, I actually liked it. As for other appearances... Hal and/or Green Lantern is VERY CGI heavy, I suspect that has more to do with his limited live action appearances.

----------


## Johnny

> ehhh I doubt it. That was over 5 years ago and Hal has made NUMEROUS appearances in shows and cartoons and been a major player for DC since then. I'm pretty sure the general public dismissed and forgot that movie as soon as it was released. Which is a shame, I actually liked it. As for other appearances... Hal and/or Green Lantern is VERY CGI heavy, I suspect that has more to do with his limited live action appearances.


Fair enough, it's true that the animated department didn't neglect Hal.

----------


## Johnny

I got a good laugh out of that. I don't mind Jessica by the way.

----------


## liwanag

man, so many green lanterns dc has to push to the market. one would inevitably become expendable. emerald twilight all over again.

----------


## Frontier

> I got a good laugh out of that. I don't mind Jessica by the way.


"Do we really need *another* Green Lantern  :Stick Out Tongue: ?"

Nice little tease by Johns though. Hopefully Simon and Jessica do the Corps. justice and carve a successful niche for themselves as GL's  :Smile: .

----------


## NeathBlue

> ehhh I doubt it. That was over 5 years ago and Hal has made NUMEROUS appearances in shows and cartoons and been a major player for DC since then. I'm pretty sure the general public dismissed and forgot that movie as soon as it was released. Which is a shame, I actually liked it. As for other appearances... Hal and/or Green Lantern is VERY CGI heavy, I suspect that has more to do with his limited live action appearances.


I think the general public remember the movie more for Ryan Reynolds more than any individual character... Hal Jordan/Green Lantern has always been my favourite but if you're not a comic book fan, you won't know anything about him... I think when Green Lantern gets rebooted, the general public will have long forgotten about the GL film... A film that I still think is nowhere near as bad as its made out to be.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

if grim and gritty era coming to an end will the Hal/Bruce rivalry continue. It was something I never noticed as a child in the satellite era, but something that was quite noticeable post Emerald Twilight. In a way it made sense, since the Trinity had become the new Super Friends, Batman needed a rival or tension with someone on the team since the Clark vs Bruce dynamic was gone. Geoff took that existing narrative and explained it, the inspiring fear guy vs the man without fear tension. It also worked because for a while they were DC's two hottest properties. Why JLA starts out with Hal meeting Bruce. Does that dynamic survive? In a way I hope so, I don't want them all to be best buds, not enemies either but just personality conflicts. Early Avengers had a little tension thanks to the Hulk but in general got along too well, I enjoyed the heated banter in the Defenders more because at any moment a fight could break out. Then again Hal might not have time to interact with Bruce since earth is overflowing with GL's not named Hal, Alan, John, Guy or even Kyle. Not to wish ill on a new project but I am hoping Jess and Simon get "Charlie Vickered" sooner rather than later. (Not killed per se just exiled of the printed page).

----------


## Johnny

I don't think the Hal/Bruce dynamic is going away, it started before the New 52 so I'm sure whenever we see them interact, they would still bicker.

----------


## silly

> I don't think the Hal/Bruce dynamic is going away, it started before the New 52 so I'm sure whenever we see them interact, they would still bicker.


im not sure if it should be carried over to rebirth. what  id like to see is the re-establishment of hal's friendship to barry and ollie.

----------


## vartox

With all this Rebirth talk of love and optimism and hope I really hope the HJGLC book is less of a miserable slog than Venditti's GL has typically been thus far.  I would enjoy seeing Hal experience things like happiness and friendship again, sooner rather than later  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> With all this Rebirth talk of love and optimism and hope I really hope the HJGLC book is less of a miserable slog than Venditti's GL has typically been thus far.  I would enjoy seeing Hal experience things like happiness and friendship again, sooner rather than later

----------


## Johnny

Such an amazing scene:

----------


## mrumsey

Agreed - I loved this scene!  Also the Batman comment that it isn't the ring that's the hero in the epilogue.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Such an amazing scene:


That was a great scene. I do hope the Bruce/Hal rivalry is over.

The Bruce/Guy rivalry can go on forever.

----------


## Johnny

I think whenever they have interactions, their bickering would continue as usual. Of course without Batman making more stupid comments about the hero being the ring and not the person.

----------


## j9ac9k

> if grim and gritty era coming to an end will the Hal/Bruce rivalry continue.... Geoff took that existing narrative and explained it, the inspiring fear guy vs the man without fear tension.


There was also the fact that Batman operates in the shadows and Hal is a shining beacon; Batman is the ultimate "man with a plan" and Hal always dives in headfirst, relying more on instinct.  It made for an interesting dynamic which I would expect to survive though with less contention.

And yes, Johns's emphasis on the relationships that have been lost would lead me to think that Hal's friendships with Ollie and Barry will likely come back. (though we might not get to see much of it with Hal in space all the time in his book)

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think whenever they have interactions, their bickering would continue as usual. Of course without Batman making more stupid comments about the hero being the ring and not the person.


In regards to the ring > Hal comment, I am more willing to assume that was more of the chair influencing Bruce.

Like in sports, statistics don't measure the heart and other intangibles an athlete brings to the table.

Geoff has does find ways to troll Hal, especially during the new 52 era.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I don't believe Geoff came up with the concept of Hal flying in a plane without his ring.

However, the story where Hal became a POW, and two of his fellow pilots were also captured because he decided not to take his ring with him was PIS. Rocket Man was crippled afterward, but I don't recall Hal feeling too guilty about that for long.

Bats, or Sinestro should have verbally talked Hal down about that one.

----------


## Frontier

> There was also the fact that Batman operates in the shadows and Hal is a shining beacon; Batman is the ultimate "man with a plan" and Hal always dives in headfirst, relying more on instinct.  It made for an interesting dynamic which I would expect to survive though with less contention.
> 
> And yes, Johns's emphasis on the relationships that have been lost would lead me to think that Hal's friendships with Ollie and Barry will likely come back. (though we might not get to see much of it with Hal in space all the time in his book)


We still have the friendship with Barry, so that really just leaves his relationship to Ollie to restore And maybe restore his relationship with Dinah as a byproduct  :Smile: ?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I miss that  :Frown: .

I hope Venditti uses Carol effectively in his new run, even if she and Hal don't get back together. And hopefully she appears in more animation outside of DC Super Hero Girls (and with Hal)  :Smile: .

----------


## vartox

> Such an amazing scene:


I think Darkseid War has been a good showing for Hal overall and this issue was nice for him, although I am still slightly annoyed that his major accomplishment in the arc was putting his ring on Batman  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think the whole thing was worth it for the GL one shot at least, that was such a good issue. 




> I don't believe Geoff came up with the concept of Hal flying in a plane without his ring.
> 
> However, the story where Hal became a POW, and two of his fellow pilots were also captured because he decided not to take his ring with him was PIS. Rocket Man was crippled afterward, but I don't recall Hal feeling too guilty about that for long.
> 
> Bats, or Sinestro should have verbally talked Hal down about that one.


 IIRC that OYL arc was supposed to be a different story entirely and the POW story was likely a last minute replacement, so I'm not surprised that it was poorly thought out to begin with and hardly addressed at all later.

----------


## Random4

who is considered the greatest lantern out of Hal, Kyle, Guy and John

not in terms of raw power, but legacy, greatness, etc.

----------


## Johnny

> who is considered the greatest lantern out of Hal, Kyle, Guy and John
> 
> not in terms of raw power, but legacy, greatness, etc.


Usually Hal. The other GLs aren't lesser characters in any way, shape or form, but when it comes to classic DC heroes with huge legacy to look up to, few characters embody that more than Hal Jordan and Barry Allen.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

In-story, I don't think Hal would consider himself the greatest (or want others to think he was, imo).

I think Sinestro would consider himself the greatest.

----------


## Frontier

Who would you say Hal is closest to out of all the Earth Lanterns? 

Obviously they're generally portrayed as a close-knit group of heroes and friends, but I wonder who he might feel closest to out of all of them, especially with their history. 

It also doesn't help that sometimes writers seem to change things around depending on what they want out of their run. Like how in Tomasi's first GLC run Guy's friendship and parntership with Kyle was a really big part of the book, but then come next volume and suddenly he and John are best friends and Guy barely ever mentions Kyle. The person who's death made him angry enough to be come a Red Lantern.

But it always seems like, as much as their was an animosity and rivalry between Hal and Guy since forever, that now they generally respect each other and are practically buddies even if they do rib each other every now and then. Tellingly, Guy was at least a little concerned that his working with Ganthet and Atrocitus would ruin his friendship with Hal, and his joining the Reds at least started out as a favor for Hal. 

I'm not as up-to-date on Hal and Kyle's relationship pre-Rebirth, where it seems like Parallax was often an antagonist and force that Kyle had to overcome and prove himself against as the new Green Lantern, but now I generally think Kyle sees Hal as a mentor figure and an inspiration in some regard, given their age difference and set of experiences. 

John...I know there's some contention with John being just Hal's "Black Best Friend" but they do seem pretty close generally, since I've seen a page from an older comic where John talks about loving Hal (platonically) and he was the one who leapt to Hal's defense in Rebirth and has generally had Hal's back since his return (which I know other John fans are not so keen on). I remember that scene at the end of the Sinestro Corps. War where Hal and John discussed the GL's now being able to use lethal force, which I thought was neat. And then there's that retconned first meeting between the two in Secret Origins where they fought each other during a bar brawl  :Stick Out Tongue: .

In Van Jensen's GLC run there still seemed to be some respect between the two there, but a distance and contention at points as well, and John wasn't going to take any of Hal's #@%$. Memorably he punched out Hal in one issue. 

I'd appreciate some insight from anyone with more Green Lantern reading experience and knowledge of each of the GL's  :Smile: .

----------


## vartox

> I miss that .
> 
> I hope Venditti uses Carol effectively in his new run, even if she and Hal don't get back together. And hopefully she appears in more animation outside of DC Super Hero Girls (and with Hal) .


I hope so too but my expectations are low. I REALLY dislike how Venditti has written Carol in the past.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think Hal may have more emotional history with John.

Back in the 1980's, Hal & Arisia did crash at the love nest of John & Kat. I recall some sit-com tension did build up as Hal was unemployed, and Arisia spent too much time in the bathroom. PAD might have gotten some mileage from that set-up.

Things were also tense between Hal & John when Kat was murdered by Star Sapphire.

I don't think Hal & John should be considered best friends. They respect each other, but attempts to be buddy-buddy have never ended well (for John). They view the world from decidedly different lenses.

I am honestly not sure if Hal feels particularly close to any of the Earth GL's.

I'm just speculating, but Hal may feel more towards Kyle (as a younger brother who kept the GL torch lit), than John & Guy.

----------


## Random4

> I think Hal may have more emotional history with John.
> 
> Back in the 1980's, Hal & Arisia did crash at the love nest of John & Kat. I recall some sit-com tension did build up as Hal was unemployed, and Arisia spent too much time in the bathroom. PAD might have gotten some mileage from that set-up.
> 
> Things were also tense between Hal & John when Kat was murdered by Star Sapphire.
> 
> I don't think Hal & John should be considered best friends. They respect each other, but attempts to be buddy-buddy have never ended well (for John). They view the world from decidedly different lenses.
> 
> I am honestly not sure if Hal feels particularly close to any of the Earth GL's.
> ...


doesn't John hate Hal

something about him feeling that Hal is to wreckless and irresponsible for the ring

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> doesn't John hate Hal
> 
> something about him feeling that Hal is to wreckless and irresponsible for the ring


I never read anything like that.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I never read anything like that.


Yeah, I don't remember John having that kind of feeling about Hal in general .  They've certainly had their differences in the past, but I would say Hal's closest to John out of all the other earth GL's, especially because of their time together in "GLC" when John was with Kat and Hal had Arisia.  Hal was still closer to Barry and Ollie for sure though.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, I don't remember John having that kind of feeling about Hal in general .  They've certainly had their differences in the past, but I would say Hal's closest to John out of all the other earth GL's, especially because of their time together in "GLC" when John was with Kat and Hal had Arisia.  Hal was still closer to Barry and Ollie for sure though.


For the most part, I would consider Hal's relationships with the Earth GL's more like co-workers he might have a beer with after hours.

I definitely believe his true friendships are with the other non-GL Earth heroes, with Barry & Oliver at the top of the list (as you posted).

I would put honorable mentions of Black Canary & Wally West close to the top. 

This is why I find it odd that Hal would be sent out to space......away from the relationships that mean the most to him (a plot point of Rebirth).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Also, writers really have not tried to do anything as far as building up any real bonds between Hal & John in recent years.

----------


## Johnny

> Also, writers really have not tried to do anything as far as building up any real bonds between Hal & John in recent years.


Hopefully that changes in the new book. One of the potential pros of having them all in one book is that we can see how the relationships between the different Lanterns play out on a consistent basis, instead of seeing them interact only in crossovers or big time events

----------


## j9ac9k

Maybe the new series should have been titled, "GL Bros!"  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hopefully that changes in the new book. One of the potential pros of having them all in one book is that we can see how the relationships between the different Lanterns play out on a consistent basis, instead of seeing them interact only in crossovers or big time events


With my imaginary blue ring, I am hoping for the best.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

One of the things that seemed to be retconned was Hal's personality contrast with Green Arrow.

Apparently, Hal always questioned authority. That should have made his first meeting with John a bit less combative.

I think writers should have revisited their first meeting.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I think Darkseid War has been a good showing for Hal overall and this issue was nice for him, although I am still slightly annoyed that his major accomplishment in the arc was putting his ring on Batman  I think the whole thing was worth it for the GL one shot at least, that was such a good issue.


Yes, the one-shot was awesome.  It's too bad that in JLA there was no mention of how he had become the God of Light and was the only Leaguer able to simply refuse godhood and become himself again. (not to mention resurrecting the GLC)

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I imagine this might not be in continuity anymore.



But the way Geoff has characterized Hal, I would think he would be laughing right alongside John.

----------


## Random4

was Hal closer to Barry or Wally?

----------


## Johnny

Barry. Him and Oliver were Hal's closest superhero friends. Wally was his friend too, but Wally viewed him more as a mentor. Same thing with Roy Harper. Back in the day, they viewed him as "uncle Hal". lol Nowadays they are all younger, but if the relationships gradually come back in Rebirth, we'd probably see some of those back as well. Though I'm not sure DC would portray Hal as a middle-aged guy again.

----------


## Random4

> Barry. Him and Oliver were Hal's closest superhero friends. Wally was his friend too, but Wally viewed him more as a mentor. Same thing with Roy Harper. Back in the day, they viewed him as "uncle Hal". lol Nowadays they are all younger, but if the relationships gradually come back in Rebirth, we'd probably see some of those back as well. Though I'm not sure DC would portray Hal as a middle-aged guy again.


your right, 

Wally was closer to Kyle wasn't he

----------


## Vision

> doesn't John hate Hal


who doesnt hate Hal

----------


## themiddle

> 


this was an awesome show and it deserves another shot on air.

----------


## themiddle

nu 52 speaking, hal has lost his friendship with ollie, wally, roy, dinah, and maybe even barry, and definitely carol. hope rebirth will somehow build on those relationships again.

----------


## Johnny

> your right, 
> 
> Wally was closer to Kyle wasn't he


Yep, the Green Lantern/Flash partnerships in the comics are usually Alan/Jay, Hal/Barry and Kyle/Wally.

----------


## Frontier

> Yep, the Green Lantern/Flash partnerships in the comics are usually Alan/Jay, Hal/Barry and Kyle/Wally.


And John/Wally in the DCAU. 

A Green Lantern and Flash will always be buddies  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> I think Darkseid War has been a good showing for Hal overall and this issue was nice for him, although I am still slightly annoyed that his major accomplishment in the arc was putting his ring on Batman  I think the whole thing was worth it for the GL one shot at least, that was such a good issue. 
> 
>  IIRC that OYL arc was supposed to be a different story entirely and the POW story was likely a last minute replacement, so I'm not surprised that it was poorly thought out to begin with and hardly addressed at all later.


the gl darseid war one shot was awesome. cant help but like issue 50. jason fabok nailed the art duties.

----------


## Johnny

> And John/Wally in the DCAU. 
> 
> A Green Lantern and Flash will always be buddies .


Jessica and Barry as well to a lesser degree.

----------


## liwanag

Wonder if Hal and Clark ever been witten as tight friends?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Wonder if Hal and Clark ever been witten as tight friends?


The Neil Gaiman written "Legend of the Green Flame" showed them as good friends.  It was meant for "Action Comics Weekly" when they shared the title, but a retcon happened that left only a few people knowing who Superman was, so that story was shelved for a long time until Gaiman got famous enough that they printed it as an Elseworlds or some other kind of "imaginary" story.

I also remember an issue of JLA when Hal and Supes were just hanging out in the Fortress talking about what it's like to weild a lot of power or something while Superman was doing some kind of experiment (with the phantom zone I think, but not sure).  All the JLA were kinda friends, so it wasn't such an odd thing at the time.

----------


## vartox

> It was meant for "Action Comics Weekly" when they shared the title, but a retcon happened that left only a few people knowing who Superman was, so that story was shelved for a long time until Gaiman got famous enough that they printed it as an Elseworlds or some other kind of "imaginary" story.


According to Mark Waid they LOST the script for it so it didn't get made for a decade later. I really do enjoy Legend of the Green Flame though, I'm glad it's getting reprinted soon.

----------


## liwanag

> According to Mark Waid they LOST the script for it so it didn't get made for a decade later. I really do enjoy Legend of the Green Flame though, I'm glad it's getting reprinted soon.


Is it getting reprinted? Cool. It's also cool that Niel Gaiman got to write a Hal Jordan story.

That's another thing I miss. The one shot Elseworlds stories of before.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

That damn jacket.

Who does Hal go to get that coat repaired?

----------


## Johnny

They must have some great tailors on Oa.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They must have some great tailors on Oa.


How old is that jacket?

Hal could secretly be a great tailor.

He even wore the jacket during the Darkseid War.

It is kinda funny how plain Hal dresses as a civilian. 

So many writers portray him as a lady-killer, yet he dresses like someone's dad.

----------


## Johnny

I guess women find him to be a charming guy. lol

----------


## themiddle

> How old is that jacket?
> 
> Hal could secretly be a great tailor.
> 
> He even wore the jacket during the Darkseid War.
> 
> It is kinda funny how plain Hal dresses as a civilian. 
> 
> So many writers portray him as a lady-killer, yet he dresses like someone's dad.


i've never thought of it that way. maybe hal is charming, or he smells good, or something.

it's been a while since i've read of hal flirting with the ladies.  which is good i guess since i want him and carol to get back together, maybe.

----------


## themiddle



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


One of these days J'onn will be back to being a founding member  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Batowl

So we have new 52 hal, pre zero hour hal and maybe from the dc rebirth preview earth one like hal too.

----------


## silly

> One of these days J'onn will be back to being a founding member .


i hope so. theres a bigger chance of that happening than hal being part of the league again (i just see dc pushing simon and jessica, and that means more screen time with the league).

----------


## Johnny

> So we have new 52 hal, pre zero hour hal and maybe from the dc rebirth preview earth one like hal too.


Earth One Hal? You mean post GL Rebirth/pre New 52? For a minute I thought about their Earth One graphic novels. Which is a shame they don't have a GL E1 graphic novel yet by the way.

----------


## Batowl

> Earth One Hal? You mean post GL Rebirth/pre New 52? For a minute I thought about their Earth One graphic novels. Which is a shame they don't have a GL E1 graphic novel yet by the way.


I meant the back art of dc rebirth preview.

----------


## vartox

> Earth One Hal? You mean post GL Rebirth/pre New 52? For a minute I thought about their Earth One graphic novels. Which is a shame they don't have a GL E1 graphic novel yet by the way.


I'll be surprised if they don't announce it this year. 

Although it sounds like Aquaman & Flash EO are both on the backburner so maybe DC is setting the Earth One stuff aside temporarily to focus on Rebirth.

----------


## Frontier

Even if they do announce a GL Earth One soon, it'll probably be years before we ever see it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Batowl

I didn't mean that Earth one I meant the retro versions hinted to come.

----------


## Johnny

> I didn't mean that Earth one I meant the retro versions hinted to come.


Yeah, got it.

----------


## Johnny

> I'll be surprised if they don't announce it this year. 
> 
> Although it sounds like Aquaman & Flash EO are both on the backburner so maybe DC is setting the Earth One stuff aside temporarily to focus on Rebirth.


Is Flash being delayed too? I thought only Aquaman was, because of Francis Manapul working on the Trinity book. Volume two of Teen Titans E1 is out in August. Jason Fabok has been teasing a big mystery project on twitter that accordingly "won't be released for a long time". I wonder if I should possibly get my hopes up. I mean the notion of that dude on a GL E1 book, holy ****,

----------


## Random4

> The Neil Gaiman written "Legend of the Green Flame" showed them as good friends.  It was meant for "Action Comics Weekly" when they shared the title, but a retcon happened that left only a few people knowing who Superman was, so that story was shelved for a long time until Gaiman got famous enough that they printed it as an Elseworlds or some other kind of "imaginary" story.
> 
> I also remember an issue of JLA when Hal and Supes were just hanging out in the Fortress talking about what it's like to weild a lot of power or something while Superman was doing some kind of experiment (with the phantom zone I think, but not sure).  All the JLA were kinda friends, so it wasn't such an odd thing at the time.


I feel like everyone in the Justice League is probably close friends with each other....besides maybe Bruce  :Smile:

----------


## silly

> I'll be surprised if they don't announce it this year. 
> 
> Although it sounds like Aquaman & Flash EO are both on the backburner so maybe DC is setting the Earth One stuff aside temporarily to focus on Rebirth.


wait, there are plans for a green lantern earth one?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## themiddle

> wait, there are plans for a green lantern earth one?


http://robot6.comicbookresources.com...ould-consider/

sure hope so, and just to be clear, i want it to star hal jordan.

----------


## themiddle

ha. who wore it best?

http://www.comicsbeat.com/separated-...man-earth-one/

----------


## silly

> http://robot6.comicbookresources.com...ould-consider/
> 
> sure hope so, and just to be clear, i want it to star hal jordan.


definitely hal jordan.

i'd like to see what hal did before he got the ring. surely hal had some pre-ring slinging adventures waiting to be told.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> it's been a while since i've read of hal flirting with the ladies.  which is good i guess since i want him and carol to get back together, maybe.


I wish DC did one or the other. I would rather Hal be with Carol. His animated series showed a mature & committed Hal can work. The series also showed that the foolishness works best with Guy.

The polar opposite heroes thing works best with Hal & Guy, not Hal & Bruce, imo.

----------


## phantom1592

> I imagine this might not be in continuity anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> But the way Geoff has characterized Hal, I would think he would be laughing right alongside John.





> One of the things that seemed to be retconned was Hal's personality contrast with Green Arrow.
> 
> Apparently, Hal always questioned authority. That should have made his first meeting with John a bit less combative.
> 
> I think writers should have revisited their first meeting.


Hal was always more of a free spirit. Despite the greatness that was Adam & O'neil's GL/GA run... portraying Hal as the whipped conservative who always follows orders was vastly out of character. Hal has always been a true hero, and will do what he feels is right, regardless of whatever rules may be in place against it. The guardians are all wise and knowning... but he would frequently rebel against them if he didn't agree. A few times he quit the corps over orders he didn't agree with. 

Still... with John there? Just because Hal didn't always respect rules... he DID recognize responsibility. He had seen what Sinestro was capable of... and to hand off a ring to some new guy he never met?? To be responsible for entrusting that kind of weapon nd then train him? That's a massive responsibility. ANY version of Hal would take that seriously. nobody want's to be responsible for the kind of damage a new Sinestro could accomplish. REGARDLESS of what the guardians wanted or saw in him... if he didn't think he was worthy, he was well prepared to take that ring back!

Personally, I would love to see a new John Stewart origin. With all the retcons and alterations they've done to that character... i'd love a new ground floor we could all see again. 




> if grim and gritty era coming to an end will the Hal/Bruce rivalry continue. It was something I never noticed as a child in the satellite era, but something that was quite noticeable post Emerald Twilight. In a way it made sense, since the Trinity had become the new Super Friends, Batman needed a rival or tension with someone on the team since the Clark vs Bruce dynamic was gone. Geoff took that existing narrative and explained it, the inspiring fear guy vs the man without fear tension. It also worked because for a while they were DC's two hottest properties. 
> 
> Why JLA starts out with Hal meeting Bruce. Does that dynamic survive? In a way I hope so, I don't want them all to be best buds, not enemies either but just personality conflicts.


I was never a fan of that tension and hatred. It was a massive retcon after Emerald Twilight that disregarded all the years they were friends and allies... and really added salt to the open gaping wound that was ET. To have a hero go bad is one thing... but then to have batman step up "I never trusted him!" was pretty insulting. 

I will say that Geoff handled it better then anyone prior... but I still disliked that concept. The JLA should be built on trust... not constant bickering and plotting. That's not going to be effective. At the time it was said that Batman hated anyone with that much power??? But he never went against Guy Gardner the truly crazy GL... or Kyle, the self taught rookie with the power of a god? 

The idea of Hal hating anyone with more power then him... really felt petty. I wish that idea would die in fire... preferably before Superman V Batman movie...

anyone got a time machine?

----------


## Frontier

> Hal was always more of a free spirit. Despite the greatness that was Adam & O'neil's GL/GA run... portraying Hal as the whipped conservative who always follows orders was vastly out of character. Hal has always been a true hero, and will do what he feels is right, regardless of whatever rules may be in place against it. The guardians are all wise and knowning... but he would frequently rebel against them if he didn't agree. A few times he quit the corps over orders he didn't agree with. 
> 
> Still... with John there? Just because Hal didn't always respect rules... he DID recognize responsibility. He had seen what Sinestro was capable of... and to hand off a ring to some new guy he never met?? To be responsible for entrusting that kind of weapon nd then train him? That's a massive responsibility. ANY version of Hal would take that seriously. nobody want's to be responsible for the kind of damage a new Sinestro could accomplish. REGARDLESS of what the guardians wanted or saw in him... if he didn't think he was worthy, he was well prepared to take that ring back!
> 
> Personally, I would love to see a new John Stewart origin. With all the retcons and alterations they've done to that character... i'd love a new ground floor we could all see again.


The last Secret Origins series had a fairly good new origin for John  :Smile: .




> I was never a fan of that tension and hatred. It was a massive retcon after Emerald Twilight that disregarded all the years they were friends and allies... and really added salt to the open gaping wound that was ET. To have a hero go bad is one thing... but then to have batman step up "I never trusted him!" was pretty insulting. 
> 
> I will say that Geoff handled it better then anyone prior... but I still disliked that concept. The JLA should be built on trust... not constant bickering and plotting. That's not going to be effective. At the time it was said that Batman hated anyone with that much power??? But he never went against Guy Gardner the truly crazy GL... or Kyle, the self taught rookie with the power of a god? 
> 
> The idea of Hal hating anyone with more power then him... really felt petty. I wish that idea would die in fire... preferably before Superman V Batman movie...
> 
> anyone got a time machine?


Well, to be fair, he one-punched Guy. Though that was less over Guy being a GL and more because Guy is Guy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, to be fair, he one-punched Guy. Though that was less over Guy being a GL and more because Guy is Guy .


Yeah.... but he still woke up with his ring  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Thanks for the responses, you two.

I think some great character arcs could be done with Hal, Guy, & John. Exploring their earlier interactions would be great, too.

It seems like DC is too interested in exploring silver age GL history. At the same time, exploring silver age DC an be confusing, as I don't always know what is still canon.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

IIRC, Batman had been messing with Guy's head in the stories leading up to the punch.

Between that, and Hal beating Guy for the last ring (rope-a-dope style), I miss Gardner being more guts than brains.

----------


## phantom1592

> IIRC, Batman had been messing with Guy's head in the stories leading up to the punch.
> 
> Between that, and Hal beating Guy for the last ring (rope-a-dope style), I miss Gardner being more guts than brains.


GL vol3 # 25... one of my all time favorite issues ever  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



I honestly always hated Guy... but at the same time, it was nice having someone to hate. The way he's mellowed over the years... I don't know, I find him less interesting then I did when I hated him.

----------


## themiddle

> GL vol3 # 25... one of my all time favorite issues ever    
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly always hated Guy... but at the same time, it was nice having someone to hate. The way he's mellowed over the years... I don't know, I find him less interesting then I did when I hated him.


i hated guy in gl v3, but enjoyed him whenever he's with jli. him becoming a red lantern was ok, but i'm glad he's back with the corps.

it annoys me whenever hal gets portrayed like guy.

----------


## themiddle

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...age-characters

i was hoping a ring wearing dan amboyer would be seen in the ultimate edition.

----------


## j9ac9k

> http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...age-characters
> 
> i was hoping a ring wearing dan amboyer would be seen in the ultimate edition.


I kinda get not having a GL in that film.  Unlike the others who were in Lex's files, GL would not have been able to shield his existence from the world had he been active at all on earth, thus changing the conversation.  Showing the "drone pilot" (or just plain pilot)  with a Jordan nametag and doing something fearless would have been sweet though...  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

It's all because of that 2011 movie. lol If it never failed or was never made, we would've seen in one of those files some green light flying out of a cockpit or whatever. As for Dan Amboyer, I never believed that. It just didn't make sense to me why they would have Hal in the movie and keep it secret, unlike all the other heroes. If he was there, they were going to announce him like they did with everyone else. Some people seem to have the same hopes for Justice League. They think they are keeping GL as a secret again, despite the movie's producers said we won't see him until "maybe the second movie or after".

----------


## Frontier

How do you all feel about Venditti intending for John to be the leader of the Corps. from the very beginning, and how that likely impacted his depiction of Hal during his tenure? 

I mean, I think most of us can agree Hal's better off on his own as an independent space cop and not as the guy in charge of the GLC, but I'm not sure how I feel about putting him in a position where he was basically doomed to fail and the less then flattering depiction Hal received in that role to likely setup John taking over.

Not that I'm against John as leader, mind you...

----------


## Den

> How do you all feel about Venditti intending for John to be the leader of the Corps. from the very beginning, and how that likely impacted his depiction of Hal during his tenure? 
> 
> I mean, I think most of us can agree Hal's better off on his own as an independent space cop and not as the guy in charge of the GLC, but I'm not sure how I feel about putting him in a position where he was basically doomed to fail and the less then flattering depiction Hal received in that role to likely setup John taking over.
> 
> Not that I'm against John as leader, mind you...


Hal's my favorite Green Lantern and I _still_ thought John would be a better leader for the corps. A lot of what bothered me about the initial start of Venditti's run makes sense now. Hal was portrayed , at times, not as  "not a natural long term leader", but TERRIBLE at it, which was taking it too far. 

 No wonder Venditti's run picked up in the renegade storyline. 

Frankly, I think both Hal and Guy should be shown as being good squad leaders, fine taking charge of small units. Hal also makes a good solo act who still keeps HQ posted on how things are etc.  Kyle seems to me to be an excellent diplomat type. But John has the brains and the temperament to hold an army sized group of lanterns together, in war or peace and keep it going smoothly.

Hopefully DC will find its balance better now.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


man 2011? what a great year to be a green lantern fan i guess. 

this really needs to be brought back.

----------


## Vision

> Frankly, I think both Hal and Guy should be shown as being good squad leaders, fine taking charge of small units. Hal also makes a good solo act who still keeps HQ posted on how things are etc.  Kyle seems to me to be an excellent diplomat type. But John has the brains and the temperament to hold an army sized group of lanterns together, in war or peace and keep it going smoothly.
> 
> Hopefully DC will find its balance better now.


lol really, of the big 4 we only have one pacifist (Kyle) wonder how the new rookies will turn out..but i can tell you one think I bet they are not republicans  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> How do you all feel about Venditti intending for John to be the leader of the Corps. from the very beginning, and how that likely impacted his depiction of Hal during his tenure? 
> 
> I mean, I think most of us can agree Hal's better off on his own as an independent space cop and not as the guy in charge of the GLC, but I'm not sure how I feel about putting him in a position where he was basically doomed to fail and the less then flattering depiction Hal received in that role to likely setup John taking over.
> 
> Not that I'm against John as leader, mind you...


I didn't mind the idea of Hal as leader because it provided a natural challenge and conflict for him, but I did not really care for the execution of it since I didn't enjoy watching Hal completely suck at it and never improving for like 20 issues. I guess putting Hal in charge was probably an editorial mandate, if Venditti has actually wanted John to be the leader since GL #21? Putting Hal in a position where he is doomed to fail is one thing but having it act as kind of a domino chain reaction where him failing as a leader dragged down EVERYTHING, all his relationships and friendships and GL status and etc., with it was just not something I wanted to read. 

John is the better choice for a leader overall, although I can't help but worry they're going to emphasize how bad Hal was to make John seem even better by comparison. Hasn't Hal had a rough enough time lately  :Frown:

----------


## j9ac9k

If Hal gets to lay the smackdown on Sinestro and wipe that smug look off his face, I'll be happy regardless of whether he's the leader of the GLC or not.  Hal belongs in front, not behind the lines.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Fun times with Hal & Kal.

I simply like the notion of Hal NGAF, grabbing a being with god-lime abilities, and ready to deck him.

----------


## Johnny

Gary Frank is a boss. Yeah this is my favorite Hal too. Going by the current status quo, it gets kinda convoluted though. This Kal is supposed to be the pre-Flashpoint Superman, but which Hal is this supposed to be? It can't be the New 52 Hal or the Convergence Hal. The one from the "10 years that they lost"? Then I guess he IS supposed to be the New 52 Hal but 10 years older? Ugh why am I looking for logic in comic reboots.

----------


## Frontier

> Gary Frank is a boss. Yeah this is my favorite Hal too. Going by the current status quo, it gets kinda convoluted though. This Kal is supposed to be the pre-Flashpoint Superman, but which Hal is this supposed to be? It can't be the New 52 Hal or the Convergence Hal. The one from the "10 years that they lost"? Then I guess he IS supposed to be the New 52 Hal but 10 years older? Ugh why am I looking for logic in comic reboots.


Pre-Flashpoint Superman was taken out of the timeline before Flashpoint hit, so he wasn't reset like all the other heroes were, but Hal is really just Hal, if younger because of the reboot and the "10 lost years."

----------


## Johnny

So once they deal with Doctor Manhattan, they will all be older again?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

Make Kyle the lady-killer (no pun-intended), and leave Hal with Carol (not married, but devoted to each other).

----------


## Frontier

> So once they deal with Doctor Manhattan, they will all be older again?


Either that or they'll at least get some more of their past history back...

The most I can see it effecting the Green Lantern continuity/franchise is that the Post-Crisis -> Johns run -> Present isn't all in the span of five years like it was when the New 52 first happened.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Make Kyle the lady-killer (no pun-intended), and leave Hal with Carol (not married, but devoted to each other).


this may not be the popular opinion, but i'm ready to see hal with carol again.... wait, i still need to purge the whole kyle thing...

----------


## liwanag

> Gary Frank is a boss. Yeah this is my favorite Hal too. Going by the current status quo, it gets kinda convoluted though. This Kal is supposed to be the pre-Flashpoint Superman, but which Hal is this supposed to be? It can't be the New 52 Hal or the Convergence Hal. The one from the "10 years that they lost"? Then I guess he IS supposed to be the New 52 Hal but 10 years older? Ugh why am I looking for logic in comic reboots.


can somebody explain to me when hal became parallax deal again. is that part of his history now?

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, it still happened. The retcon with the possession story happened, the original story with Hal going mad didn't.

----------


## silly

> Fun times with Hal & Kal.
> 
> I simply like the notion of Hal NGAF, grabbing a being with god-lime abilities, and ready to deck him.


man, i love gary frank's work.

wish hal had more exposure than the guest star in green lanterns. hal hasn't even appeared in the promo's of jla:action. let's not get started with movie plans for green lantern.

----------


## Johnny

What promos? Is there a trailer out? And Hal is still a prominent character in both comics and other media, so I'm not worried about the guy.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Yeah, it still happened. The retcon with the possession story happened, the original story with Hal going mad didn't.


Hal "going mad" did happen.  The retcon just made it so that there was more to the story than we originally saw.  It's not like they changed the events, just the reasons behind them.

----------


## liwanag

when will we get any casting news for hal? both in the small screen and in film. sigh.

----------


## Johnny

Unfortunately I believe it's "never" for the former, and "not anytime soon" for the latter.

----------


## Frontier

I don't know about the small-screen...rumors are that Johns' taking a bigger role in the DCEU and the shakeup at Warner Bros. has lifted the embargo's, so the TV shows might have access to Green Lantern now  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

Well even if that becomes a reality and I sure hope it does, but how would they pull off GL on TV? GL is much trickier than Flash, Firestorm, Gorilla Grodd or Hawkgirl. Not to mention the Flash/Arrow universe is on the CW, a network that doesn't have the best resources. I know there have been numerous Hal easter eggs on these shows but they never seem to lead to anything and they've said publicly the character is both too big to be done justice on television, and it's not possible due to the feature films. Another thing is they probably don't want similar "controversy" as with the Flash where they have two actors playing Barry Allen on TV and in the movies. Apparently there still are people stupid enough out there who get confused whenever something like that happens.

----------


## Frontier

> Well even if that becomes a reality and I sure hope it does, but how would they pull off GL on TV? GL is much trickier than Flash, Firestorm, Gorilla Grodd or Hawkgirl. Not to mention the Flash/Arrow universe is on the CW, a network that doesn't have the best resources. I know there have been numerous Hal easter eggs on these shows but they never seem to lead to anything and they've said publicly the character is both too big to be done justice on television, and it's not possible due to the feature films. Another thing is they probably don't want similar "controversy" as with the Flash where they have two actors playing Barry Allen on TV and in the movies. Apparently there still are people stupid enough out there who get confused whenever something like that happens.


I'm not sure how they'd do it, or if they could pull off Green Lantern on a limited CW TV budget, but then again I never expected we'd ever see half of what we see on the CW shows, so I'm at least a little more willing to give them the benefit of the doubt that maybe they could pull it off  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

You have a point, these guys have done some remarkable things for their budget. They can probably pull off a few decent looking constructs too.

----------


## silly

> I'm not sure how they'd do it, or if they could pull off Green Lantern on a limited CW TV budget, but then again I never expected we'd ever see half of what we see on the CW shows, so I'm at least a little more willing to give them the benefit of the doubt that maybe they could pull it off .


i am hoping that if supergirl or flash or legends can pull off the small screen special fx, green lantern can too. the teasers in flash about gl are just killing me.

----------


## Johnny

.

----------


## mrumsey

I thought it would have been great this past season when Ollie started out in Coast City to at the very least have had the two meet.  We've got two Flashes and two Supermen so having two Hal Jordan's wouldn't be an issue, and as others have pointed out the effects can be done considering what we've already seen them do on a tv budget.  It's also be great to see Guggenheim and company get a chance to show their version of Hal and not the one from the movie that had their names still attached to.

----------


## liwanag

> I thought it would have been great this past season when Ollie started out in Coast City to at the very least have had the two meet.  We've got two Flashes and two Supermen so having two Hal Jordan's wouldn't be an issue, and as others have pointed out the effects can be done considering what we've already seen them do on a tv budget.  It's also be great to see Guggenheim and company get a chance to show their version of Hal and not the one from the movie that had their names still attached to.


it would have been awesome if hal showed up in either the flash or arrow. first appearance could be just hal, and have him as green lantern in later episodeds.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


love the detail and energy that ethan brings to his drawings. i'd really would love to see a flash/ green lantern team up sometime soon.

----------


## Johnny

In my book, when it comes to detail pretty much noone beats EVS and Gary Frank. I've been waiting for that Flash/GL book for years already. lol Even if it's a miniseries, just make it happen, DC!

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> In my book, when it comes to detail pretty much noone beats EVS and Gary Frank. I've been waiting for that Flash/GL book for years already. lol Even if it's a miniseries, just make it happen, DC!


I love them both too, I remember a Superman/Batman cover with Hal and Kilowog on it that was incredible that EVS did that being said for me there is no greater GL artist than Ivan Reis, I had my favorite GL artist on my favorite all time GL arc the SCW, I dream of seeing Ivan on GL again some day. Maybe not in the detail department but just overall artistry. Honorable mention to Alan Davis who was my only source of Hal as GL artwork (in the Nail mini's) when Hal was either a bad guy or dead; and to Darryl Banks who designed Par(Hal)lax in such a stellar way I couldn't help but root for him and still enjoy seeing Hal in the armor.

----------


## j9ac9k

ACTION COMICS:REBIRTH just came out, which previously had Hal on the cover.  Has anyone read it?  Does Hal show up and what's the extent of his appearance?

----------


## vartox

Legends of Tomorrow #4 has a story about Itty and Hal, anybody read it yet?



http://www.newsarama.com/29564-rebir...4-preview.html

----------


## Johnny

Hey, it's Itty!  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag

> Legends of Tomorrow #4 has a story about Itty and Hal, anybody read it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/29564-rebir...4-preview.html


oh cool. gotta check it out.

----------


## vartox

EVS shares a panel:



https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...03213431721984

----------


## Frontier

Whoa! Looks like things are going to get rough for Hal  :EEK!: !

----------


## Johnny

Why is he not smiling? This is Rebirth!  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly

about injustice 2, would you still want alternate hal to remain a yellow lantern?

----------


## Johnny

Doubt it. In the first game's ending, "prime" Hal took him and Sinestro to Oa to answer for their crimes. Tbh I doubt GL is going to be Hal in Injustice 2. Being a longtime Mortal Kombat fan, I know Netherrealm Studios tend to change things for sequels. So don't be surprised if it's John or one of the "rookies". Also cool that Atrocitus would be in the game.

----------


## sifighter

My money's on a new rookie Green lantern since in that universe all other earth lanterns besides Hal are dead. If we do see Hal odds are he's broken out of OA prison yet again and is back as a yellow lantern.

----------


## Johnny

Well, the Injustice universe GLs except Hal are indeed dead, but the "prime" universe GLs are alive. The story featured prime Hal go against Injustice Hal and Injustice Sinestro, so if they want to, they can bring in whoever "prime" GL to fight Atrocitus or Yellow Hal.

----------


## sifighter

I guess that all depends if the prime earth versions even come back for the sequel.

----------


## vartox

> Whoa! Looks like things are going to get rough for Hal !


When are things NOT rough? It's been never ending for years now...




> Why is he not smiling? This is Rebirth!


 Maybe Carol and Barry will take him out for ice cream after  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Doubt it. In the first game's ending, "prime" Hal took him and Sinestro to Oa to answer for their crimes. Tbh I doubt GL is going to be Hal in Injustice 2. Being a longtime Mortal Kombat fan, I know Netherrealm Studios tend to change things for sequels. So don't be surprised if it's John or one of the "rookies". Also cool that Atrocitus would be in the game.


nooooooooooooo...........

----------


## Johnny

Haha I know. Still, Hal doesn't need to be in everything every time. Give the others some love too. They said this game's roster is going to be big, so we might as well have more than one GL or different colored Lanterns. They gotta have Carol in the game.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That was a funny exchange. However, I do think Geoff made a mistake with shallow Hal (even though the intent was for comedy). It does make the whole Kyle/Carol thing ironic, with Kyle as the artist.

I do like how Hal & Barry are different, yet great friends.

Based on this, it would be interesting to see a date night with Clark/Lois & Barry/Iris.

Given his unique relationships with Barry, Oliver, Wally (restoring his secret ID as the Spectre), Roy, and Bruce, writers might not give Hal enough credit.

IIRC, Hal, as Parallax, cured John's paralysis. Perhaps that was repayment for him & Arisia living with John & Kat back in the day (I'm trying to be funny here).

----------


## Güicho

> EVS shares a panel:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...03213431721984


Oh yeah!  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> Haha I know. Still, Hal doesn't need to be in everything every time. Give the others some love too. They said this game's roster is going to be big, so we might as well have more than one GL or different colored Lanterns. They gotta have Carol in the game.


agree with putting sapphire in injustice 2.

plus one also to bringing back prime hal and alternate hal.

----------


## nightrider

> agree with putting sapphire in injustice 2.
> 
> plus one also to bringing back prime hal and alternate hal.


They're already putting atrocitus in there.

----------


## Johnny

Well, they said they would have a huge roster, so I think having 3 Lantern characters is a possibility. As long as we don't get 15 Bat characters, why not have Carol, Atrocitus and Hal/John/whoever GL, too.

----------


## Frontier

I think the only question is whether the other Lanterns might just be other skins for the main one rather then wholly different characters, like John was for Hal in the first Injustice.

----------


## Johnny

Oh we'll probably have one main GL indeed, just thinking we might get more colored Lanterns this time. Atrocitus was a great choice, but I think Carol is a must. And the reason I don't think the main GL is going to be Hal again is because they would probably want the character to play differently. I don't think they would want missiles, turbines or fighter jet constructs again. If they want some more complicated constructs, they would bring in Kyle. John obviously is a good choice too because of his combat training and weapons or architect-based constructs.

----------


## liwanag

> Oh we'll probably have one main GL indeed, just thinking we might get more colored Lanterns this time. Atrocitus was a great choice, but I think Carol is a must. And the reason I don't think the main GL is going to be Hal again is because they would probably want the character to play differently. I don't think they would want missiles, turbines or fighter jet constructs again. If they want some more complicated constructs, they would bring in Kyle. John obviously is a good choice too because of his combat training and weapons or architect-based constructs.


i'm really hoping hal gets to be the lead green lantern. i just feel that hal gets sidelined every chance dc has. 

i am hoping also that hal's response is faster this time.

----------


## Johnny

He is still pushed in comics and other media. I don't see how DC sidelines him, he is their most prominent Green Lantern. Baz and Cruz being in the "main" book doesn't change that. I think unless for some reason they decide to go 90s with him again, Hal will always have a good spot in the DC universe. Inside or outside of comics. To me he seems to be one of these characters that DC either holds in higher regard than others, or views as a safety net in case their other experiments don't work out or outlive their usefulness. It's like no matter what they do, eventually they would always go back to him, or at least that's how it looks to me. Hal Jordan is who he is, I'm never worried about his position in DC, regardless if he is excluded from a movie or replaced in a video game or cartoon.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> He is still pushed in comics and other media. I don't see how DC sidelines him, he is their most prominent Green Lantern. Baz and Cruz being in the "main" book doesn't change that. I think unless for some reason they decide to go 90s with him again, Hal will always have a good spot in the DC universe. Inside or outside of comics. To me he seems to be one of these characters that DC either holds in higher regard than others, or views as a safety net in case their other experiments don't work out or outlive their usefulness. It's like no matter what they do, eventually they would always go back to him, or at least that's how it looks to me. Hal Jordan is who he is, I'm never worried about his position in DC, regardless if he is excluded from a movie or replaced in a video game or cartoon.



It all started in Justice League Unlimited. I was so excited to have a Justice League tv show just to realize that they won't have Hal in it. Really big let down. Couldn't help feeling that Hal often gets sidelined. I was hoping he'd be in Batman vs Superman. No such luck. Casting news for the planned Green Lantern Corps movie, none yet. Even in the Justice League film, chances are that GL's won't be seen till part 2. JL vs TT animated movie? No Hal (or Arthur or Billy). The main JL book? Hal is not in it either, but off in space.

Of course people will say that Hal doesn't have to be everywhere. Well, he isn't. I hope he is Injustice 2 though. A big let down if he wasn't.

----------


## Johnny

Hal(and Barry) had been dead for awhile before JLU started, so I assume even if they didn't choose John, it would've ended up being Kyle instead of Hal, given his prior introduction in the DCAU. The only reason Hal or any GL isn't in BvS or Justice League is because of the 2011 movie. That's the only explanation for his absence in the cinematic universe, I still believe we'd get a cameo or some kind of tease in JL Part 1. You said it yourself, half the core members were absent in JL vs TT, not just Hal. Besides I believe they didn't have Hal or Shazam there because the JL would've been way too OP against the Titans. They already were OP with Superman, Flash and WW being there. The premise of Rebirth was to show something different. And like I said, I believe DC views Hal in a higher regard, as well as a safety net. If Jessica and Simon don't prove to be a long-term success, Hal would most likely be back in the book in no time.

As for Injustice 2, if he is not there too, I think it's based on gameplay reasons like I pointed out. John is trained in combat, Kyle is more creative with his constructs, maybe the game developers would want that, instead of missiles and miniguns again. I think some fans have just gotten used to seeing Hal in basically everything Green Lantern/Justice League-related, so any time he is absent they think he is being sidelined or ignored. He will also be in the Lego Batman movie so even if he is not in Justice League, we'd still see him on the big screen next year. He will also be in Justice League Action and is still being promoted by DC as the proverbial face of the GL franchise. I get where you're coming from, but I'm not worried about the guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

I think the original plan for Justice League was for Kyle to be the GL in the League, and he was part of McDuffie's original pitch, but somebody at DC or Bruce Timm decided they should use John instead.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal(and Barry) had been dead for awhile before JLU started, so I assume even if they didn't choose John, it would've ended up being Kyle instead of Hal, given his prior introduction in the DCAU. The only reason Hal or any GL isn't in BvS or Justice League is because of the 2011 movie. That's the only explanation for his absence in the cinematic universe, I still believe we'd get a cameo or some kind of tease in JL Part 1. You said it yourself, half the core members were absent in JL vs TT, not just Hal. Besides I believe they didn't have Hal or Shazam there because the JL would've been way too OP against the Titans. They already were OP with Superman, Flash and WW being there. The premise of Rebirth was to show something different. And like I said, I believe DC views Hal in a higher regard, as well as a safety net. If Jessica and Simon don't prove to be a long-term success, Hal would most likely be back in the book in no time.
> 
> As for Injustice 2, if he is not there too, I think it's based on gameplay reasons like I pointed out. John is trained in combat, Kyle is more creative with his constructs, maybe the game developers would want that, instead of missiles and miniguns again. I think some fans have just gotten used to seeing Hal in basically everything Green Lantern/Justice League-related, so any time he is absent they think he is being sidelined or ignored. He will also be in the Lego Batman movie so even if he is not in Justice League, we'd still see him on the big screen next year. He will also be in Justice League Action and is still being promoted by DC as the proverbial face of the GL franchise. I get where you're coming from, but I'm not worried about the guy.


i don't think i'm worried either. I think i'm just feel that somethings lacking. like you know, if the were going to depict the formation of the justice league, that would be hal's thing. (and j'onn. sorry, but i still believe cyborg should be with the titans along with dick, kory, garth and raven).

----------


## Johnny

Totally agreed. Not having J'onn and Hal in a movie about the origin of the Justice League is a travesty.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

New interview with Venditti.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> I think the original plan for Justice League was for Kyle to be the GL in the League, and he was part of McDuffie's original pitch, but somebody at DC or Bruce Timm decided they should use John instead.


No it was Hal in very early pitches for Justice League. It was him and Black Lightning. However rights issues with Black Lightning took him out. So John got the slot. Also sort around that time talks of a GL film or some project was in the works and much like Aquaman-he got taken off the table. And yes that includes that rumored Jack Black GL film.





> i just feel that hal gets sidelined every chance dc has.


DC has always found a use for Hal as far as comic fans were concerned. DC just didn't do anything with him outside of comics from 1986-2011.

----------


## Johnny

I believe Hal's first major appearance outside of comics since the 80s was in JL: New Frontier, that came out in 2008. Everything snowballed from there.

----------


## Johnny

Stop! Hammer time.

----------


## sifighter

I will say that I actually grew to like the renegade look once he got a shave and a hair cut. It really made a difference in my opinion.

----------


## Johnny

Well it was better than the electric Superman or the leather jacket Wonder Woman. Though I guess now we know how he got his ring back. If you want a GL ring, just forge one. Duh.

----------


## Frontier

I just realized...is that Ganthet and Sayd? Wow, we haven't seen them since the end of Johns run, right?

----------


## vartox

> I just realized...is that Ganthet and Sayd? Wow, we haven't seen them since the end of Johns run, right?


Yeah, I think their last appearances were in GL #20. 

A couple more Venditti interviews: http://www.comicosity.com/interview-...lantern-corps/ and http://comicvine.gamespot.com/articl...-/1100-155642/

I don't want to be a negative nancy but none of these are really reassuring me :/ At least the art looks nice.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, I think their last appearances were in GL #20. 
> 
> A couple more Venditti interviews: http://www.comicosity.com/interview-...lantern-corps/ and http://comicvine.gamespot.com/articl...-/1100-155642/
> 
> I don't want to be a negative nancy but none of these are really reassuring me :/ At least the art looks nice.


Anything specifically that has you still worried (other then Venditti's past work of course)? 

He seems to have a good understanding of the cast, and the shifting of focus from each of the GL's sounds like it should be good for the fans worried about "Hal Jordan" taking precedent over their favorites. 

I guess if there's one negative is that he seems to have a much bigger preference for John than Hal, which actually makes a lot of sense.

After reading these interviews, I'm a little more cautiously optimistic, personally.

----------


## silly

look at this article. where is green lantern in all this?

http://www.newsarama.com/29733-scien...ero-fight.html

a seven year study that didn't include green lantern.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

Venditti's interviews are enjoyable and he often comes off like he knows and understands what the GLs are about. So how come his writing of them is so mediocre for the most part?

----------


## vartox

> Anything specifically that has you still worried (other then Venditti's past work of course)? 
> 
> He seems to have a good understanding of the cast, and the shifting of focus from each of the GL's sounds like it should be good for the fans worried about "Hal Jordan" taking precedent over their favorites. 
> 
> I guess if there's one negative is that he seems to have a much bigger preference for John than Hal, which actually makes a lot of sense.
> 
> After reading these interviews, I'm a little more cautiously optimistic, personally.


I can't put my finger on anything in particular but he's not really addressing any of my concerns from his past GL work in these interviews. A lot of his ideas sound fine on paper but when I read the actual issue I'm left disappointed. And now with the larger cast I'm still worried he's not going to do Hal justice. Maybe I'm worrying over nothing but nothing he's saying really gives me the impression that HJGLC isn't going to be more of the same stuff from his GL.

----------


## buffalorock

> Venditti's interviews are enjoyable and he often comes off like he knows and understands what the GLs are about. So how come his writing of them is so mediocre for the most part?


He does seem to grasp the broad strokes fairly well. His pitches seem to be what keeps him around, even if there isn't a lot of payoff to his stories. He never really gushes about Hal, even in these interviews and it seems kinda weird. He is pretty good sci fi concept guy so DC must think he should be a natural fit. 

We'll find out soon enough. The HJ & TGLC does look pretty interesting and its GL so of course I'll give it shot, but I'm not 100% optimistic. If everyone punches Hal in the face again I may have to hold off haha. I just want to feel like the GLs can actually SUCCEED or WIN, not have their failings be brought up every issue. 

He has an excellent chance here to distinguish the different Lanterns' strengths and differences. I want to see his Hal and John dynamic since he is a big fan of John. He may highlight their different leadership qualities, or well at least John's qualities.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> look at this article. where is green lantern in all this?
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/29733-scien...ero-fight.html
> 
> a seven year study that didn't include green lantern.


yup, they shouldnt have left green lantern. the power ring can definitely handle black bolt or any of the characters they mentioned.

----------


## TheSupernaut

So what's the status on Hal and Carol? Asking for a friend.

----------


## Johnny

"Friends".

----------


## TheSupernaut

> "Friends".


Is she still with Kyle?

----------


## Frontier

> Is she still with Kyle?


Even if she is, after Omega Men I doubt Kyle is in a position to be in a relationship so I don't see it lasting much longer.

----------


## liwanag

> Is she still with Kyle?


i would be soooo happy if this gets completely forgotten...

----------


## vartox

> "Friends".


The way they've interacted lately that's a pretty generous description  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I know Venditti said she was going to be in HJGLC but I hope to god he doesn't write her the same way he did in the past.

----------


## j9ac9k

> i would be soooo happy if this gets completely forgotten...


I wish that it simply had never happened, but it did so I hope that they do deal with it,(like why she wasn't able to help him when he was kidnapped by the Omega Men and that Kyle fell in love with someone else almost immediately after) but quickly and with finality and _then_ never mention it again.

I'm honestly more interested in seeing Hal with Arisia again anyway. (but with zero mention of the weird aging up thing they did with her)

----------


## liwanag

> The way they've interacted lately that's a pretty generous description  
> 
> I know Venditti said she was going to be in HJGLC but I hope to god he doesn't write her the same way he did in the past.


I hope Carol gets to interact more with thev rest of thef dcu.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## cyclops1983

You know so far I'm happy with DC Rebirth and Green Lanterns was good, but what sucks and I've been feeling this way for awhile is Venditti's writing hasn't gotten me excited about GL in quite awhile and I was hoping with Rebirth we'd be getting a new writer, but nope.  With Godhead I was excited for the cross over and it just fell flat, then Parallax (as Hal) was back so that would be interesting, but no payout.  So with him staying on as writer I hope he picks it up, and I would love to eat crow for bashing his writing.  Humphries on GLs makes me jealous though...he did a good job on Star-Lord

----------


## j9ac9k

> ... Venditti's writing hasn't gotten me excited about GL in quite awhile and I was hoping with Rebirth we'd be getting a new writer, but nope.  With Godhead I was excited for the cross over and it just fell flat, then Parallax (as Hal) was back so that would be interesting, but no payout.


Yeah, I totally agree.  I actually dropped the book awhile because of how badly Hal was being written.  He seems to have good ideas for stories, but the execution is sorely lacking in drama, nuance or characterization.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Nothing quite like those Star Sapphire boots  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

And this was an official cover image. lol Imagine the shitstorm if it was released today. Isn't that why they covered up Carol in the first place? lol

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> *I'm honestly more interested in seeing Hal with Arisia again anyway. (but with zero mention of the weird aging up thing they did with her*)


This!!! Arisia is hot and I always liked her with Hal (closest thing to Kory (Starfire)) that I actually saw Hal tap. Well unless you count his brief fling with Power Girl, but she is in another dimension (at least until the JSA comes back).

----------


## phantom1592

I must be in the minority... but I loved it when Star Sapphire was a BAD GUY. The Jekyll/Hyde mentality of Carol getting cursed and Hal having to deal with it by fighting the woman he loves without actually hurting her. Add in when her Hyde killed John's wife and there is glorious drama involved there.

This 'yet another corp' was a seriously dropped my interest in her.

----------


## Johnny

Great image by Lee Bermejo, but I'm not a fan when artists draw Hal so jacked.

----------


## liwanag

>

----------


## silly

i prefer hal with carol the most. i'd be happy if dc can build up sapphire and have carol carry her own title. well, if larfleeze can, surely sapphire has a chance.

----------


## Vision

The Kyle and Carol thing kinda reminds me of John Stewart and Katma Tui...wich is ironic. Carol started as a mentor to Kyle, she taught him about the spectrum and emotions etc and came up as the veteran Lantern. She eventually fell in love with him (as in she actually said "I love you" without wearing her ring and all) It was thanks to her that Kyle Rayner become THE White Lantern, an important event in the lantern/spectrum mytos, so yeah im sure it happened. Almost a contrast to Hal and Arisia..or Sinesto and Hal   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vision

> 


I would think that as her evil costume, and the current as her heroic costume.

----------


## Johnny

Nah, she was using that costume throughout the entirety of Johns' run.

----------


## Vision

I honestly think is safe to say Carol grew more as a character in Justin Jordan GL New Guardians than all of Geoff Johns GL runs combined.

----------


## liwanag

my thoughts are in injustice 2 right now. we've seen atrocitous and dex-star so far. i'm wishing for hal prime and carol prime to join the roster. it would be cool to see how a sapphire move set looks like i think.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## JediKage

> I honestly think is safe to say Carol grew more as a character in Justin Jordan GL New Guardians than all of Geoff Johns GL runs combined.


That is no saying much. Johns only really cared about 1) Sinestro 2) Hal 3) New Creations.

----------


## vartox

> I honestly think is safe to say Carol grew more as a character in Justin Jordan GL New Guardians than all of Geoff Johns GL runs combined.


Perhaps, but I didn't care for Carol in New Guardians at all. She felt like a totally different character. 

My favorite take on Carol would probably be Wolfman's or GLTAS. 




> 


Love that costume. Shame he didn't get many others.

----------


## DragonPiece

I wonder if Carol and Hal will get back together in the Rebirth run

----------


## TheSupernaut

> I wonder if Carol and Hal will get back together in the Rebirth run


They just gotta right? Although if her and Hal can't be together, I'd prefer if they both just stayed single. I wanna see how Carol would fare if she isn't attached to someone's hip. Maybe even a solo of her own. On a semi-related note, am I the only one who sees the potential in a Barry Allen and Jessica Cruz relationship?

----------


## Johnny

> Love that costume. Shame he didn't get many others.


Red Son, Regime, Yellow Lantern, New 52. I think it was okay.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## DragonPiece

> They just gotta right? Although if her and Hal can't be together, I'd prefer if they both just stayed single. I wanna see how Carol would fare if she isn't attached to someone's hip. Maybe even a solo of her own. On a semi-related note, am I the only one who sees the potential in a Barry Allen and Jessica Cruz relationship?


Would be weird, but neither are in a relationship right now, so I guess it's possible

----------


## mrumsey

In case anyone is interested there's an auction on July 1 that features several props from the 2011 movie - link

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 



if only this show could get back on air. netflix?

----------


## silly

> if only this show could get back on air. netflix?


yep. if any of you know a petition somewhere, let me know. i'll sign up in a heartbeat.

----------


## buffalorock

> yep. if any of you know a petition somewhere, let me know. i'll sign up in a heartbeat.


I put a five star review on Amazon for the Blu-Ray and Netflix, not sure what else there is to do, such a great series.

----------


## vartox



----------


## liwanag

> 


now that is just awesome.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

it seems warner brothers is serious in not including hal in the justice league movie...

----------


## DragonPiece

> it seems warner brothers is serious in not including hal in the justice league movie...


we've known that for a while though

----------


## silly

> it seems warner brothers is serious in not including hal in the justice league movie...


what a sad, sad statement to read in this forum.

----------


## Johnny

> it seems warner brothers is serious in not including hal in the justice league movie...


What else is new?

----------


## silly

i know. now comes another generation of kids who didn't know that hal was a founding member of the justice league.

sad to think that dc doesn't consider hal as essential to justice league. like say batman or superman or wonder woman.

----------


## Johnny

We all know it's because of the 2011 movie. If it was more successful or if it was never made, Hal was going to be in Justice League. WB is just hesitant to promote the Green Lantern property for obvious reasons, I doubt it's anything specific about Hal. If the problem was him, they would've just replaced him with another GL in the movie. Yet they didn't, GL is absent in general so they seem to want to establish the Justice League movie brand first before introducing a character they treated so horribly once before.

Looking at things in perspective I'm not entirely against that, the problem here is I think if Hal isn't one of the founding members, the audience wouldn't see him being as important as the others. They don't view Falcon or Scarlet Witch to be as important as Captain America and Black Widow, so why would they think Hal is as important as Superman or Flash. I'm worried GL would be seen as a second stringer in this cinematic universe, which would be messed up.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> We all know it's because of the 2011 movie. If it was more successful or if it was never made, Hal was going to be in Justice League. WB is just hesitant to promote the Green Lantern property for obvious reasons, I doubt it's anything specific about Hal. If the problem was him, they would've just replaced him with another GL in the movie. Yet they didn't, GL is absent in general so they seem to want to establish the Justice League movie brand first before introducing a character they treated so horribly once before.
> 
> Looking at things in perspective I'm not entirely against that, the problem here is I think if Hal isn't one of the founding members, the audience wouldn't see him as important as the others. They don't view Falcon or Scarlet Witch to be as important as Captain America and Black Widow, so why would they think Hal Jordan is as important as Superman or Flash. I'm worried GL would be seen as a second stringer in this cinematic universe, which would be messed up.


I think the counter to that is you make GLC important, and keep the league earthbound for a bit. 

Nobody sees Star Lord and co. as "second stringers" for this reason.

----------


## Johnny

Agreed, hopefully WB has the right vision.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Slick art  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> We all know it's because of the 2011 movie. If it was more successful or if it was never made, Hal was going to be in Justice League. WB is just hesitant to promote the Green Lantern property for obvious reasons, I doubt it's anything specific about Hal. If the problem was him, they would've just replaced him with another GL in the movie. Yet they didn't, GL is absent in general so they seem to want to establish the Justice League movie brand first before introducing a character they treated so horribly once before.
> 
> Looking at things in perspective I'm not entirely against that, the problem here is I think if Hal isn't one of the founding members, the audience wouldn't see him being as important as the others. They don't view Falcon or Scarlet Witch to be as important as Captain America and Black Widow, so why would they think Hal is as important as Superman or Flash. I'm worried GL would be seen as a second stringer in this cinematic universe, which would be messed up.


great post.

wish there was someway to talk some sense to warner brothers or zack snyder or tptb about this.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

looks like the rebirth is selling well. hope hal's title does too.

----------


## Johnny

It's #1s, man, of course they'd sell. The other title would at least have a good start, then if it's not promoted well, it's going to plummet. Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner and Sinestro isn't what would give the book good sales, promotion is. If they don't treat the book as being important, it's not going to do well in the long run.

----------


## Frontier

Promotion + interest + fan reaction. That seems to be what's going well for a lot of the current Rebirth titles, and if the same can happen for the GLC book, then it should be fine. It's basically the equivalent of Detective Comics for the Green Lantern line, and 'Tec seems to actually be doing well so far. 

But a lot is riding on Venditti sticking the landing.

----------


## liwanag

i think i saw a list somewhere that hal's title had a lot of advance orders. hopefully it has a lot of interest going for it even after issue 1.

i am more interested in market interest outside comics. like merchandising and media. dont see hal that much lately (compared to other justice league founding members). come to think of it, i have'nt seen a hal cosplayer for quite some time now.

----------


## Godzilla2099

This is one of the many reasons why WB/DC won't be able to compete with Marvel in the Film industry.

The first try at the Hulk Movie didn't turn out so good so Marvel tried again until they got it right.  WB/DC needs to realize Green Lantern wasn't the reason for the failure...it was because of them.

----------


## vartox

> i think i saw a list somewhere that hal's title had a lot of advance orders. hopefully it has a lot of interest going for it even after issue 1.


 it's up there in advanced reorders: http://www.bleedingcool.com/2016/06/...ops-the-chart/

I hope the book does well even if I don't care for it, it wouldn't really benefit anybody if it sold poorly. I am curious to see how the sales for this and Green Lanterns will compare though. They're kind of treating HJGLC as the secondary title despite it having the more established cast.

----------


## Johnny

> This is one of the many reasons why WB/DC won't be able to compete with Marvel in the Film industry.
> 
> The first try at the Hulk Movie didn't turn out so good so Marvel tried again until they got it right.  WB/DC needs to realize Green Lantern wasn't the reason for the failure...it was because of them.


I'm sure they realize it, they just don't have the balls to go forward with the character. I think if they did choose to include him in the Justice League, regardless of how the 2011 movie performed, they would've shown people that they have faith in the GL property and aren't scared to promote it just because they messed up 5 years ago. Alas in a typical WB fashion, they chose the easy way out. It's a shame, because even if a portion of the audience would have been skeptical about GL's inclusion in the JL movie, that would've at least kept the character in the public eye. By sweeping him under the rug, to the point where he may or may not ever show up in Justice League or even get to the 2020 movie, they basically tell the audience "We don't care about Green Lantern, why should you?" That talk about "If the GL fans can be patient with us, they would be very happy", or "we were already introducing too many characters", is just damage control nonsense. They chickened out and try to BS their way around it. They can have Aquaman's girlfriend and Commissioner Gordon in a Justice League movie, but they don't have room for Green Lantern? LOL Fun stuff. But mostly sad.

PS: I love Mera by the way, so nothing against her.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## skyvolt2000

> i think i saw a list somewhere that hal's title had a lot of advance orders. hopefully it has a lot of interest going for it even after issue 1.
> 
> i am more interested in market interest outside comics. like merchandising and media. dont see hal that much lately (compared to other justice league founding members). come to think of it, i have'nt seen a hal cosplayer for quite some time now.


Hal Jordan in merchandise outside of comics book stores.

For the most part he is ALWAYS featured on Justice League packages. With Barry, Superman & Batman.

I have seen figures, cars, clothing and pretty much stuff with him on it.

So he is seen.





> I hope the book does well even if I don't care for it, it wouldn't really benefit anybody if it sold poorly. I am curious to see how the sales for this and Green Lanterns will compare though. They're kind of treating HJGLC as the secondary title despite it having the more established cast.


In an EARLIER BC article Green Lantern was among the LOWEST ordered book along with Blue Beetle, Superwoman and Cyborg at dead last. Not sure if that has changed. 





> Hal Jordan, *John Stewart*, Guy Gardner, *Kyle Rayner* and Sinestro isn't what would give the book good sales, promotion is. If they don't treat the book as being important, it's not going to do well in the long run.


You have already lost those two bold fanbases. It was already made clear Kyle won't be in it at the start do to another project so you lost them for now. The other-they are never coming back.

As for promotion-we got 2 different stories going on-the artist has it as a Hal centric book and the writer has it as an ensemble book with Hal as the lead. It would help if the direction was made clear.

----------


## Johnny

The creative team can say what they will, as long as DC pays actual attention to the book, it would help keep the momentum going forward. A good reception can probably come in handy too, but I'm not sure given the Omega Men's performance despite the universally positive critical reception. But if it's treated as an unimportant book and there's barely any interviews, ads or previews for it, then that tells you everything DC thinks about it.

----------


## vartox

> In an EARLIER BC article Green Lantern was among the LOWEST ordered book along with Blue Beetle, Superwoman and Cyborg at dead last. Not sure if that has changed.


 Really? Do you happen to have a link to that? That's surprising to hear. 

Venditti and EVS have been spinning the book in slightly different ways and I don't really trust either of them to be honest. Neither of them sounds particularly like a book I want to read and I still feel burned from Venditti's previous GL work but I am still hoping for the best.





> The creative team can say what they will, as long as DC pays actual attention to the book, it would help keep the momentum going forward. A good reception can probably come in handy too, but I'm not sure given the Omega Men's performance despite the universally positive critical reception. But if it's treated as an unimportant book and there's barely any interviews, ads or previews for it, then that tells you everything DC thinks about it.


A week or two ago I saw 4-5 Venditti interviews that had a lot of preview art. Haven't seen any in house ads for it yet, but it doesn't come out for three weeks so I guess there's time.

----------


## Frontier

I think that initial Bleeding Cool article was published before the Rebirth special hit and the big shift in attention and reaction to Rebith started. Before that there was more just cautious optimism and unsureness, but now there's been a lot more interest in Rebirth and all the subsequent books.

I know Van Sciver's called it a Hal Jordan team-up book, and Venditti's called it an ensemble with shifting focus on each of the Earth Lanterns...I imagine the actual content of the book will probably be something in-between.

----------


## silly

> This is one of the many reasons why WB/DC won't be able to compete with Marvel in the Film industry.
> 
> The first try at the Hulk Movie didn't turn out so good so Marvel tried again until they got it right.  WB/DC needs to realize Green Lantern wasn't the reason for the failure...it was because of them.


would have been nice to think that with so many bright minds in wb, they would be able to come up with a winning strategy with their dc properties.

sometimes i feel like they just don't care (like what happened to green lantern animated series).

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Is Hawkman paying attention to how that mace is swinging?

Watch out, Barry!

----------


## skyvolt2000

> I think that initial Bleeding Cool article was published before the Rebirth special hit and the big shift in attention and reaction to Rebith started. Before that there was more just cautious optimism and unsureness, but now there's been a lot more interest in Rebirth and all the subsequent books.
> 
> I know Van Sciver's called it a Hal Jordan team-up book, and Venditti's called it an ensemble with shifting focus on each of the Earth Lanterns...I imagine the actual content of the book will probably be something in-between.


All I know it was just those 4 books. Since we have seen Green Lantern Rebirth-I suspect orders have increased. The other 3 books I listed-NO.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> would have been nice to think that with so many bright minds in wb, they would be able to come up with a winning strategy with their dc properties.
> 
> sometimes i feel like they just don't care (like what happened to green lantern animated series).


I think it has to get to a point of ACCEPTANCE.

Accept you can't succeed with who YOU want or certain folks pets.

Accept Hal can't escape John's shadow and vice versa. It can no longer be one or the other. Spider-Man Office had to learn that. I think Marvel is HAPPY now.

Use them both and move on. It's not about your pets-it's about beating Marvel.

----------


## liwanag

> I think it has to get to a point of ACCEPTANCE.
> 
> Accept you can't succeed with who YOU want or certain folks pets.
> 
> Accept Hal can't escape John's shadow and vice versa. It can no longer be one or the other. Spider-Man Office had to learn that. I think Marvel is HAPPY now.
> 
> Use them both and move on. It's not about your pets-it's about beating Marvel.


didn't quite understand this post...

----------


## silly

> I think it has to get to a point of ACCEPTANCE.
> 
> Accept you can't succeed with who YOU want or certain folks pets.
> 
> Accept Hal can't escape John's shadow and vice versa. It can no longer be one or the other. Spider-Man Office had to learn that. I think Marvel is HAPPY now.
> 
> Use them both and move on. It's not about your pets-it's about beating Marvel.


not sure about beating marvel or what not. just want more exposure to other media and merchandise.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> 


i was just checking out the injustice 2 teaser. and these 3 needs to be in that game.

----------


## Johnny

> didn't quite understand this post...


I believe the sentiment was that Hal is viewed as a pet favorite by the DC higher-ups and he supposedly isn't successful with the general audience because he was featured in a bad movie, so DC should give John more emphasis due to his DCAU cartoon fame, otherwise the Green Lantern property has no chance of being successful... at least that's what I got.

----------


## silly

> I believe the sentiment was that Hal is viewed as a pet favorite by the DC higher-ups and he supposedly isn't successful with the general audience because he was featured in a bad movie, so DC should give John more emphasis due to his DCAU cartoon fame, otherwise the Green Lantern property has no chance of being successful... at least that's what I got.


now that's some crazy logic right there. i really love the internet.

----------


## phantom1592

> I believe the sentiment was that Hal is viewed as a pet favorite by the DC higher-ups and he supposedly isn't successful with the general audience because he was featured in a bad movie, so DC should give John more emphasis due to his DCAU cartoon fame, otherwise the Green Lantern property has no chance of being successful... at least that's what I got.


Yep it's pretty crazy talk to constantly blame one bad movie for all of Hal's troubles. The only ones who ever mention it anymore are GL fans... the rest of the world has forgotten about it. 

And John really?? Justice League was 10 years ago. I don't think any of the higher ups care about that anymore either.  At least outside of Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill...

----------


## Johnny

> now that's some crazy logic right there. i really love the internet.


Well that's just how I interpreted that post. I can't speak for skyvolt2000, but if I misunderstood what he was saying, he's welcome to correct me on it.

----------


## Johnny

> i was just checking out the injustice 2 teaser. and these 3 needs to be in that game.


I bet Carol would be a DLC.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Damn....who designed Carol's outfit?

Did the person just come from a strip club, and think: "I have a great design for Star Sapphire!"

Or perhaps they read some old Witchblade comics.

I am glad Carol got a new design.

----------


## Johnny

I think either Ivan Reis or Doug Mahnke came up with that design. I liked it.  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think either Ivan Reis or Doug Mahnke came up with that design. I liked it.


I liked it back in the day, too. Why can't Hal commit to Carol again?!

I really liked it when Wonder Woman wore a version of it (I'm sleazy).

Eventually, I started looking at how it made the person look like sex object. Perhaps I am also taking into account how the ring influenced/brainwashed Fatality into loving John Stewart.

The Star Sapphire Corps might just be as creepy as the Indigo tribe.

I'm all about fan service, but I think it went a bit too extreme, especially when you consider how the other rainbow corps were mostly fully dressed.

I certainly don't want Larfleeze wearing that Star Sapphire suit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of Hal, I think more stories should explore the more caring side of Hal.

I am sure I posted this before, but not enough attention is shown how much Hal cares about people.

Hal did cure John of his paralysis (at least temporarily) while being possessed by Parallax.

Hal did bring Ollie back from the dead (as the Spectre).

Hal reestablished Wally's secret ID (as the Spectre).

Hal was very supportive of Roy's rehabilitation, particularly when Ollie was not.

Even though the whole not doing enough for the "black skins" was heavy handed, the fact that he did ponder it shows that if he could, he would do more for everyone.

Underneath that bravado lies a person that does give a damn, if the writers care enough to explore it.

----------


## Frontier

> I think either Ivan Reis or Doug Mahnke came up with that design. I liked it.


I also like it, but I can understand why there might be some issues with it given how little it leaves to the imagination...not that I'm against a Superhero costume showing some skin, granted, but this is very skimpy compared to the traditional Lantern look. 

I think the redesign and her current look is good though.




> I liked it back in the day, too. Why can't Hal commit to Carol again?!


Because writers won't let him  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> Speaking of Hal, I think more stories should explore the more caring side of Hal.
> 
> I am sure I posted this before, but not enough attention is shown how much Hal cares about people.
> 
> Hal did cure John of his paralysis (at least temporarily) while being possessed by Parallax.
> 
> Hal did bring Ollie back from the dead (as the Spectre).
> 
> Hal reestablished Wally's secret ID (as the Spectre).
> ...


There's was his determination to save Kyle from his Parallax possession, saving the Lost Lanterns, heck, even his relationship with Sinestro is arguably a good indication of how much Hal cares. 

Hal in GLTAS was also a very caring and compassionate individual. Just look at his relationship with Aya.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.newsarama.com/29925-repor...w-casting.html

another hal jordan tease(?) in cw tv.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

> Speaking of Hal, I think more stories should explore the more caring side of Hal.
> 
> I am sure I posted this before, but not enough attention is shown how much Hal cares about people.
> 
> Hal did cure John of his paralysis (at least temporarily) while being possessed by Parallax.
> 
> Hal did bring Ollie back from the dead (as the Spectre).
> 
> Hal reestablished Wally's secret ID (as the Spectre).
> ...


It's true, they pay way too much attention to the loose cannon side to the point where the caring side gets kind of lost.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal in GLTAS was also a very caring and compassionate individual. Just look at his relationship with Aya.


That's probably my favorite Hal. The quintessential version that's neither too serious, nor too obnoxious. On that show Hal was kind, compassionate and understanding while also carefree, comedic and reckless. I view that version of Hal the way many John fans view him in JLU. No wonder both were handled by Bruce Timm, the guy just knows what the characters are about.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I also like it, but I can understand why there might be some issues with it given how little it leaves to the imagination...not that I'm against a Superhero costume showing some skin, granted, but this is very skimpy compared to the traditional Lantern look. 
> 
> I think the redesign and her current look is good though.
> 
> 
> Because writers won't let him .
> 
> There's was his determination to save Kyle from his Parallax possession, saving the Lost Lanterns, heck, even his relationship with Sinestro is arguably a good indication of how much Hal cares. 
> 
> Hal in GLTAS was also a very caring and compassionate individual. Just look at his relationship with Aya.


Great points!

I have zero complaints about Hal in GLTAS. I was so glad writers saved the obnoxious antics for Guy Gardner.

This is just me, but I really now dislike the frenemy thing between Hal & Sinestro. Sinestro ruined Hal's life & reputation, committed murderous acts during the SCW, orchestrated the death of Kyle's mom, and just being an all-around bastard sporting that Hitler haircut. It seemed like Oliver was more hurt by what Sinestro did to Hal than Hal was. Did Kyle ever have it out with Sinestro afterward? A lot of Sinestro's viciousness seemed to have been swept under the rug by Geoff.

Looking back, I don't like a lot of things Geoff did with the characters. Geoff did write most of the stuff you mentioned, but he also wrote the POW thing, and other acts of Hal being daft.

As much as I am posting about a compassionate Hal, I really hope he puts an epic beat down on Sinestro in the new series.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's true, they pay way too much attention to the loose cannon side to the point where the caring side gets kind of lost.


The funny thing is that Hal did all that stuff on the down low, despite the Spectre stuff being over the top.

I think this is where a lot of the stuff about Hal being two dimensional comes from.

It will be interesting to see how Hal is different than Guy in the new series.

I really don't like how their personalities have blended in recent years.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's probably my favorite Hal. The quintessential version that's neither too serious, nor too obnoxious. On that show Hal was kind, compassionate and understanding while also carefree, comedic and reckless. I view that version of Hal the way many John fans view him in JLU. No wonder both were handled by Bruce Timm, the guy just knows what the characters are about.


It would be great if the DC writers took notes on how Hal & John should be portrayed. Timm showed to make Guy a wild card, yet still heroic.

----------


## phantom1592

> Great points!This is just me, but I really now dislike the frenemy thing between Hal & Sinestro. Sinestro ruined Hal's life & reputation, committed murderous acts during the SCW, orchestrated the death of Kyle's mom, and just being an all-around bastard sporting that Hitler haircut. It seemed like Oliver was more hurt by what Sinestro did to Hal than Hal was. Did Kyle ever have it out with Sinestro afterward? A lot of Sinestro's viciousness seemed to have been swept under the rug by Geoff.
> 
> Looking back, I don't like a lot of things Geoff did with the characters. Geoff did write most of the stuff you mentioned, but he also wrote the POW thing, and other acts of Hal being daft.
> 
> As much as I am posting about a compassionate Hal, I really hope he puts an epic beat down on Sinestro in the new series.


I utterly despise 'morally grey' Sinestro. Sinestro is Grade A, Captial 'E', EVIL. He is a murdering jerk who has brought shame, death, and despair to a LOT of the corps. Not to mention enslaving worlds. 

He wasn't possessed. He wasn't crazy. He just decided he knew more then the Guardians and wanted to do things HIS way. Anyone who crossed him got screwed.  

ANY story that has ANY member of the corp shrugging his shoulders and not fighting his very presence among them... is crap. He was the traitor. The one who spit on everything they ever believed in... and then tried to murder them. 

Emerald Dawn II brought in this idea that Sinestro helped train Hal... but that does not make them friends. It makes him FIRST in line of people who were betrayed and bitter enemies. 

Sinestro should not be the black sheep of the Corp... he should be their biggest Boogeyman.

----------


## phantom1592

> Damn....who designed Carol's outfit?
> 
> Did the person just come from a strip club, and think: "I have a great design for Star Sapphire!"
> 
> Or perhaps they read some old Witchblade comics.
> 
> I am glad Carol got a new design.


It's a bit too fan service for my tastes... especially considering what her original design was like. 

200px-StarSapphire01.jpg

years later, hal's costume is PRETTY close... while her's got sexier for the sake of being sexier...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Phantom....I am totally with you.

Hal should have a mad on for Sinestro.

Kyle should have a mad on for the bum murdering his mom.

John should have an ideal of how cruel Sinestro was on Korugar from Katma.

Kilowog should hold a high degree of disgust for Sinestro.

On some level, Guy would want to be the one to punk out Sinestro for all to see.

If I was a GL, I would use my ring to create a sentence that reads: Sinestro.....f%^k you, and the ring that you slung in on!

I can see how Sinestro is like a great anime villain, but I hate how some writers try to make him cool.

Even the best anime villains get their butts handed to them.

Sinestro has avoided justice for far too long.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's a bit too fan service for my tastes... especially considering what her original design was like. 
> 
> Attachment 37462
> 
> years later, hal's costume is PRETTY close... while her's got sexier for the sake of being sexier...


I'm a legs, hips, and thighs guy.....so the original design works for me.

----------


## phantom1592

> Kilowog should hold a high degree of disgust for Sinestro.


Do you one better... Post Crisis, Sinestro was still responsible for the destruction of Kilowog's entire race. He was the first in line when the Corp decided to execute him. 

Kilowog should continually have a blood vendetta against that man.

----------


## silly

> It's a bit too fan service for my tastes... especially considering what her original design was like. 
> 
> Attachment 37462
> 
> years later, hal's costume is PRETTY close... while her's got sexier for the sake of being sexier...


i lost track. what is sapphire currently wearing these days? i think dc covered her up real good from what i remember.

----------


## Johnny

> i lost track. what is sapphire currently wearing these days? i think dc covered her up real good from what i remember.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Do you one better... Post Crisis, Sinestro was still responsible for the destruction of Kilowog's entire race. He was the first in line when the Corp decided to execute him. 
> 
> Kilowog should continually have a blood vendetta against that man.


What?!

DAMN!!!!

Was that retconned out, or just ignored?!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


She looks just as hot covered up.

----------


## Johnny

I don't mind her being covered up, I just liked the old design. I remember the GL 2010 comic con panel where Blake Lively joked about becoming Star Sapphire only if the costume had some more material. I guess the latter happened, but the former didn't go so well.

----------


## liwanag

cw keeps on teasing with green lantern connection. i'm wondering if its all for nothing.

----------


## Johnny

It's for nothing. Green Lantern isn't showing up on these shows, regardless of how many references they make. Introducing Hal's sister in law isn't going to make any difference. They literally couldn't pick a more peripheral character than Susan, I suppose because she was the only one allowed to appear. They said awhile ago the Hal Jordan character is too big and they can only play around with him but not actually introduce him. Which kind of begs the question why they keep giving fans these false hopes for no reason.

----------


## silly

> 


It would be nice if DC gave Carol more screen time, say in their bombshells lineup.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That jacket....

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> 


What is this from?

----------


## vartox

> What is this from?


Injustice Year Two.

----------


## Johnny

> That jacket....


Has sentimental value.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WhipWhirlwind

I really need to start reading injustice.

----------


## Frontier

The thing with Injustice is that...there's good character moments and character interaction in the book, but at the same time you're following versions of your favorite character who all eventually really go off the deep-end.

----------


## Johnny

To me that's what makes it compelling. It's also cool that despite the characters seemingly start out the same way as the "prime" Justice League, there's still these nods here and there that they are not really the same. Wonder Woman is more short-tempered and aggressive, Hal wears his ring while flying a plane, indicating he is not the same fearless pilot as prime Hal is, etc. I'm a huge fan of that series.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Has sentimental value.


I know, it's just a running gag I have.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, sometimes I joke about it too. It does make him look like a pilot from the 50s. lol

----------


## vartox

> I really need to start reading injustice.


It's entertaining enough, although I wouldn't go into it expecting a good portrayal of Hal in particular  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> It's for nothing. Green Lantern isn't showing up on these shows, regardless of how many references they make. Introducing Hal's sister in law isn't going to make any difference. They literally couldn't pick a more peripheral character than Susan, I suppose because she was the only one allowed to appear. They said awhile ago the Hal Jordan character is too big and they can only play around with him but not actually introduce him. Which kind of begs the question why they keep giving fans these false hopes for no reason.



cw actually said that? all these teases then are just plain cruel.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, sometimes I joke about it too. It does make him look like a pilot from the 50s. lol


Hal dresses like someone's dad, which makes the lady-killer thing weird to me.

His civilian look works in a old school, or march to the beat of his own drum thing to me, but not the guy that walks in a room, and leaves with the hottest chick (I think that was a line from Rebirth).

----------


## silly

well, jacket aside, hal probably has one of those faces women can't stop staring at.

----------


## Johnny

> cw actually said that? all these teases then are just plain cruel.


The show's producers did.




> Hal dresses like someone's dad, which makes the lady-killer thing weird to me.
> 
> His civilian look works in a old school, or march to the beat of his own drum thing to me, but not the guy that walks in a room, and leaves with the hottest chick (I think that was a line from Rebirth).


Maybe they find him charming or maybe he smells nice, I don't know. lol

----------


## liwanag

if thats the case, then all the teasing has been pretty much pointless. sigh.

----------


## vartox

> Hal dresses like someone's dad, which makes the lady-killer thing weird to me.
> 
> His civilian look works in a old school, or march to the beat of his own drum thing to me, but not the guy that walks in a room, and leaves with the hottest chick (I think that was a line from Rebirth).


He's supposed to be attractive and charming, plus the jacket is sexy. I think part of the  problem is most artists likely don't think about the kinds of clothes that people find attractive on a man so Hal gets drawn wearing khakis and a button up under the jacket instead of something more flattering.

----------


## Johnny

> if thats the case, then all the teasing has been pretty much pointless. sigh.


Yep, they do it just for the hell of it or to get comic fans buzzing or whatever. But it's not going to go anywhere, they've said multiple times it's because of the movies. If they said they can't even introduce Alan Scott in these shows, then no need to even think about Hal Jordan. I'm not getting fooled by their little Coast City/Ferris Air/"test pilot went missing" easter eggs anymore.

----------


## Johnny

> He's supposed to be attractive and charming, plus the jacket is sexy. I think part of the  problem is most artists likely don't think about the kinds of clothes that people find attractive on a man so Hal gets drawn wearing khakis and a button up under the jacket instead of something more flattering.


I wonder if they never killed Hal or never created Kyle what would they have tried to do to "modernize" him, especially back in the late 90s. Were we going to see a baggy pants wearing Hal Jordan? lol Also whenever they do try to "modernize" him, sometimes leads to results like this:

----------


## liwanag

> I wonder if they never killed Hal or never created Kyle what would they have tried to do to "modernize" him, especially back in the late 90s. Were we going to see a baggy pants wearing Hal Jordan? lol Also whenever they do try to "modernize" him, sometimes leads to results like this:


lol. look at sinestro wearing those yellow shorts...

man, i miss infinite crisis. fun game. wish it had a larger community...

----------


## Frontier

Parallax was their unfortunate attempt to modernize Hal Jordan at the time  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> Parallax was their unfortunate attempt to modernize Hal Jordan at the time .


the only thing i liked about that concept was the costume.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

lol Love these two.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I think in this case, I don't think anyone can blame you Hal  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag

> 


can't remember what happened to cowgirl. seems like she went missing.

----------


## Johnny

She supposedly broke up with Hal between Blackest Night and New 52.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


To be honest I like a little heat between the "Super Friends" the Hawkman/Aquaman beef with Ollie. I preferred the Defenders over the Avengers when I was young because you knew at any moment a fight could break out. The Bruce/Hal dynamic I don't recall prior to Emerald Twilght. All the rest of the League being more willing to forgive and forget than Bruce. However this became an even better "rivalry" when Geoff came and made GL all about fear. This was in natural opposition to Batman who is all about instilling fear. A Lantern that casts light vs a creature of the dark. That plus the fact that at the time they were DC's two hottest characters really worked. There is a level of respect between the two but there will always be conflict which is good for story telling. Batman and Green Lanterns will always have beef it seems, from Bruce's one punch to Guy, to Hal's rebirth punch to Bruce. Green Lanterns by their nature will fine Bruce's schtick more humorous than intimidating, while for Bruce intimidation is one of his greatest weapons.

----------


## silly

> 


hal and barry are an awesome team. they should headline a brave and the bold title.

----------


## mrumsey

> hal and barry are an awesome team. they should headline a brave and the bold title.


Agreed!  It's a damn shame we haven't yet gotten to see their dynamic on screen yet, either.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Maybe they find him charming or maybe he smells nice, I don't know. lol


You know how Capt Jack from "Torchwood" can seduce any man or woman he wants while dressed like a guy from WWI? Maybe Hal's like that...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

That is something to ponder. However, Jack is flamboyant, and his attire is eye-catching (and cool, imo).

As Green Lantern, Hal could be considered flamboyant, but as Hal, he easily blends in the crowd with his civilian attire.

I personally don't think the books sold that aspect of Hal well in recent years. I understand if he bounces from one relationship to the next, but I don't see him as a smooth operator having one night stands (when not in the Air Force).

When I think about it, John Barrowman would have made a fantastic Hal Jordan, imo.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Smooth Hal. Real smooth  :Stick Out Tongue: 

He's lucky she doesn't spot that ring right in front of her...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

LOL!

I had that scene in mind with my last post.

So....he'll fly on a dangerous mission without the ring.....but will leave the ring on after having a one night stand with a person barely knows....

If I was Ron Simmons....I would have just one word.....

----------


## Johnny

That's just what Hal is like. He doesn't a give a DAMN. lol

----------


## silly

i'd leaning towards hal getting back with carol. just because i'd like to see a green lantern and star sapphire brave and the bold type of book. 

or maybe re-establish jillian as a regular and make her a sapphire again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's just what Hal is like. He doesn't a give a DAMN. lol


I just prefer Hal as more heroic, and less of a rogue.

I just don't think Geoff did a convincing job with scoundrel Hal.

I prefer Bruce Timm's version which did a much better job with finding that balance.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'd leaning towards hal getting back with carol. just because i'd like to see a green lantern and star sapphire brave and the bold type of book. 
> 
> or maybe re-establish jillian as a regular and make her a sapphire again.


I would rather see Hal back with Carol.

----------


## Johnny

> I just prefer Hal as more heroic, and less of a rogue.
> 
> I just don't think Geoff did a convincing job with scoundrel Hal.
> 
> I prefer Bruce Timm's version which did a much better job with finding that balance.


Not fair, Bruce Timm does wonders with anybody.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

wish warner brothers would somehow remeber hal jordan.

----------


## phantom1592

> hal and barry are an awesome team. they should headline a brave and the bold title.


Y'know.... if I had to choose between Hal running the corp.... or Hal and a bunch of other Green Lanterns.... or take him right out and have a Hal and Barry running on earth book?? I would pounce on THAT in a heartbeat.

----------


## silly

> Y'know.... if I had to choose between Hal running the corp.... or Hal and a bunch of other Green Lanterns.... or take him right out and have a Hal and Barry running on earth book?? I would pounce on THAT in a heartbeat.


same here. if it was up to me, hal would stay on earth and be part of the justice league. 

and while dc promotes their trinity, i'd go with a hal and barry team up.

----------


## Johnny

I still believe we'll get Flash/GL or GA/GL team up in the future. Maybe when the whole Rebirth thing is resolved and Hal and Oliver remember being best friends.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## sifighter

> I still believe we'll get Flash/GL or GA/GL team up in the future. Maybe when the whole Rebirth thing is resolved and Hal and Oliver remember being best friends.


I hope so, although I'm still wondering if instead of Hal they would use one of the new lanterns, Jessica and Simon, instead of Hal since this version of Ollie is younger then Hal currently and with the new 52 I haven't seen any significant interaction between them but Simon and Ollie used to be on the same team before Forever Evil. Just a thought though, I'd still prefer Hal as Ollie's best friend.

----------


## Frontier

I think, if Rebirth continues it's mission to restore major past relationships in the DCU, that probably we'll see a Green Lantern (Hal) and Green Arrow team-up going forward that re-establishes their friendship and dynamic and maybe even has Hal meet Dinah. 

I would think that's something that's probably on the "to-do" list as far as major relationships to establish. And maybe Hal will get some freedom to do so once the Corps. is back in working order under John and they've beaten Sinestro.

----------


## Johnny

Besides, Hal, Barry and Oliver are all around the same age. I imagine in the new 52 they are around 30 tops. Not that age matters in comics anymore. It would be fun to see them resolve the Rebirth conflict anyway. I find it especially intriguing how Dr. Manhattan can do whatever he wants with the DC history to the point where he seems to be so much more powerful than the other deities in that universe. Is he really supposed to be more powerful than Zeus or Darkseid? How about the Monitors, shouldn't they be aware if something's "wrong" with the timeline? Compelling stuff to say the least. They can go to so many different directions.

----------


## Frontier

> Besides, Hal, Barry and Oliver are all around the same age. I imagine in the new 52 they are around 30 tops. Not that age matters in comics anymore. It would be fun to see them resolve the Rebirth conflict anyway. I find it especially intriguing how Dr. Manhattan can do whatever he wants with the DC history to the point where he seems to be so much more powerful than the other deities in that universe. Is he really supposed to be more powerful than Zeus or Darkseid? How about the Monitors, shouldn't they be aware if something's "wrong" with the timeline? Compelling stuff to say the least. They can go to so many different directions.


As strong and powerful as Zeus or Darkseid generally are, I don't think they've ever been shown with the reality-altering godlike abilities Dr. Manhattan has.

----------


## liwanag

> I think, if Rebirth continues it's mission to restore major past relationships in the DCU, that probably we'll see a Green Lantern (Hal) and Green Arrow team-up going forward that re-establishes their friendship and dynamic and maybe even has Hal meet Dinah. 
> 
> I would think that's something that's probably on the "to-do" list as far as major relationships to establish. And maybe Hal will get some freedom to do so once the Corps. is back in working order under John and they've beaten Sinestro.


i really hope that's one of the objectives of rebirth. i wouldn't want dc to ignore past relationships in favor of creating shock induced attention. 

right now though, i'm not seeing that much push for the 2nd green lantern title.

----------


## vartox

There's a preview up for HJ&GLC Rebirth: 

http://www.newsarama.com/30022-sines...1-preview.html

----------


## Frontier

I never read Sinestro's book aside from that one issue with Hal and the Godhead crossover. Is there a reason he looks so old now?

----------


## Johnny

> right now though, i'm not seeing that much push for the 2nd green lantern title.


Huh? There was a bunch of Venditti interviews just recently, there were ads for the book in last week's comics or the one before that, there's variant cover, the book seems to have good advance reorders, I would say DC is doing okay in pushing the book.

----------


## Johnny

> I never read Sinestro's book aside from that one issue with Hal and the Godhead crossover. Is there a reason he looks so old now?


I'd like to know the same thing. It really surprised me when I saw him that old.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I also like it, but I can understand why there might be some issues with it given how little it leaves to the imagination...not that I'm against a Superhero costume showing some skin, granted, but this is very skimpy compared to the traditional Lantern look.


And of course there's the fact that Star Sapphire had been a villain who was motivated by a hatred of men.  She wasn't intended to have a "super-hero outfit" at first.  The character (rightly or wrongly minded as it was) actively used her sexuality as a weapon and was the stereotypical "man-eater" - meant to illicit desire while being dangerous.  It's an anachronistic archetype born from male castration anxiety, and it's good to see Carol released from the cycle of being insane/evil/possessed and being Hal's girlfriend.

----------


## silly

> i really hope that's one of the objectives of rebirth. i wouldn't want dc to ignore past relationships in favor of creating shock induced attention. 
> 
> right now though, i'm not seeing that much push for the 2nd green lantern title.


i'm not that worried with his comic book that much. it's the representation in other media that's lacking. hal wasn't part of jl vs titans, superman vs batman, the planned justice league movie, even the new batman lego movie. 

come to think about it, there's no confirmation yet that it will be hal in the 2020 green lantern movie. no confirmation yet for netherealms injustice 2, even in the animated series jl action.

oh yeah, brian hitch jl rebirth, everybody (founding members) is there except for hal. just saying.

----------


## Frontier

> i'm not that worried with his comic book that much. it's the representation in other media that's lacking. hal wasn't part of jl vs titans, superman vs batman, the planned justice league movie, even the new batman lego movie. 
> 
> come to think about it, there's no confirmation yet that it will be hal in the 2020 green lantern movie. no confirmation yet for netherealms injustice 2, even in the animated series jl action.
> 
> oh yeah, brian hitch jl rebirth, everybody (founding members) is there except for hal. just saying.


Hal is going to be in Justice League Action, with Josh Keaton reprising. It's been almost outright confirmed at this point.

----------


## PwrdOn

> And of course there's the fact that Star Sapphire had been a villain who was motivated by a hatred of men.  She wasn't intended to have a "super-hero outfit" at first.  The character (rightly or wrongly minded as it was) actively used her sexuality as a weapon and was the stereotypical "man-eater" - meant to illicit desire while being dangerous.  It's an anachronistic archetype born from male castration anxiety, and it's good to see Carol released from the cycle of being insane/evil/possessed and being Hal's girlfriend.


Ironically, the original Star Sapphire costume would be considered quite modest by today's standards, while the outfit people most associate with her nowadays comes from Johns' run where she mostly played a heroic role.  It was good that she got a lot more panel time during that period, but in a lot of ways it seemed like a bit of a step backward since her original character was quite empowered whereas Johns' retcon explicitly tied her origin to Hal and gave the Sapphires as a whole a much more creepy and rapey subtext which they didn't have before.

----------


## Johnny

> i'm not that worried with his comic book that much. it's the representation in other media that's lacking. hal wasn't part of jl vs titans, superman vs batman, the planned justice league movie, even the new batman lego movie. 
> 
> come to think about it, there's no confirmation yet that it will be hal in the 2020 green lantern movie. no confirmation yet for netherealms injustice 2, even in the animated series jl action.
> 
> oh yeah, brian hitch jl rebirth, everybody (founding members) is there except for hal. just saying.


He is not in the JL book so DC can push Baz and Cruz, we all know that. Flash wasn't in the new Lego movie too. Neither was Aquaman. Not sure about Injustice 2 but maybe Hal would still show up there. He is back in Justice League Action as Frontier said. He will also be in the Lego Batman movie next year. I'd say he is doing fine, not showing up in one or two animated movies isn't that big of a deal imo. Especially given that he wasn't the only JL member that was absent from those movies. Seems like only the cinematic universe blatantly ignores him so far. Also they basically showed us in the Dawn of Justice TV Special that the 2020 movie would star Hal and John.

----------


## JediKage

Comic Books don't move the dial enough to matter generally. I don't even remember much buzz for Jessica and Baz as compared to say Spider-man (Miles Morales), Ms. Marvel (Kamala Khan), Spidey-Gwen, etc.

----------


## liwanag

of all the justice league members..... i think j'onn has been neglected the most. not too fond of where he is in the totem pole right now.

but still, i'd like to see hal more than what he has now.

----------


## vartox

Hal's certainly not the most neglected character but right now he isn't showing up too many other places. I know DC wants to establish Simon and Jessica more but I'm still a little bitter that Hal got booted from JL again.  :Frown:

----------


## sifighter

> I never read Sinestro's book aside from that one issue with Hal and the Godhead crossover. Is there a reason he looks so old now?


I believe that it's probably a combination of giving up parallax to power his planet as well as being pretty injured by his fight with the Pailing and his pale bishops only a few issues ago before his ongoing ended

----------


## Frontier

> There's a preview up for HJ&GLC Rebirth: 
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/30022-sines...1-preview.html


At least so far Venditti seems to have Sinestro's characterization down (his sudden rapid aging aside), and I like the rundown of who Hal is before we get to the final splash page of him at the end. 

Sinestro almost sounds disappointed that the Green Lanterns (and Hal) are gone  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> Sinestro almost sounds disappointed that the Green Lanterns (and Hal) are gone .


I think he is.  He wanted to beat them - he needs them to be on the receiving end of his smugness.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal's certainly not the most neglected character but right now he isn't showing up too many other places. I know DC wants to establish Simon and Jessica more but I'm still a little bitter that Hal got booted from JL again.


To be honest, Hal has had a rather good run outside of comics for the past decade. If he is replaced or starts being used less and less in other media, I don't really think we have that much to complain about. The guy has had a LOT of media exposure since his return in comics. I believe Hal will absolutely be a big part of whatever future plans DC have for the franchise on screen, but it doesn't bother me all that much if I see him being absent from a video game or animated movie or if Jess and Baz start getting the spotlight outside of comics.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

I think we'll still see Hal in animation and games, maybe not as much as before, but enough to where it's obvious he's not being sidelined. He has better chances then the other Earth Lanterns, honestly, since John or Kyle haven't been in anything outside of comics for a really long time (not counting John's Injustice skin). 

It remains to be seen what kind of media push Simon and Jessica will get.

----------


## liwanag

> I think we'll still see Hal in animation and games, maybe not as much as before, but enough to where it's obvious he's not being sidelined. He has better chances then the other Earth Lanterns, honestly, since John or Kyle haven't been in anything outside of comics for a really long time (not counting John's Injustice skin). 
> 
> It remains to be seen what kind of media push Simon and Jessica will get.


That seems to be both DC and Marvels direction lately, to diversify I guess....  nothing against Jess znd Simon though. Just want Hal to join the ranks of his more established peers..

----------


## TheSupernaut

Why is Hal such a joke in the DCAnU?

----------


## Johnny

Because the writers don't take him more seriously. Hal can absolutely be used as a comedic relief without making him annoying in the process.

----------


## Frontier

> Why is Hal such a joke in the DCAnU?


Are you talking about the current movies? Probably because they're basing it off his Justice League Origin characterization which...wasn't very flattering. 

That whole arc was not some of Johns' best work.

----------


## TheSupernaut

Seriously, I don't mind him being cocky, as long as he can back it up. Which he hasn't in the past 3 movies.

----------


## silly

> Hal's certainly not the most neglected character but right now he isn't showing up too many other places. I know DC wants to establish Simon and Jessica more but I'm still a little bitter that Hal got booted from JL again.


i know. that's why i don't like it whenever hal stays in space for logn extended periods of time. i much prefer hal to be with the league than the corps.

----------


## JediKage

Because The Writers don't wanna use him.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## The Whovian

How would you guys rank Marv Wolfman's GL run? (#140-150 or so)

Also, how would you rank Steve Englehart's run (#188-223)

----------


## j9ac9k

> How would you guys rank Marv Wolfman's GL run? (#140-150 or so)
> 
> Also, how would you rank Steve Englehart's run (#188-223)


Each had its good points and bad points.  Wolfman's run had a lot of great space stuff, Englehart's run was more earth-based and of course introduced the "GLC" as a team book, fleshing out several of the other Corps members, most of whom are the heart of the current GLC.  I remember Wolfman's depiction of Hal as being more wise-cracking, making pop-culture references.  Wolfman's Hal was also incredibly capable and heroic - quick on his feet to overcome the yellow weakness when it arose and super-competent when not having to depend on the ring.  Englehart's Hal was the stalwart of the team, but also a regular guy.  He was the bedrock, but a lot of characterization was spent on the other members of the team.

That's how I remember it, anyway...

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Because The Writers don't wanna use him.


To be honest a competent Green Lantern makes the writing hard. A seasoned GL with a fully charged ring can get you out of most situations, moreso than even Superman, finding situations that can threaten/frustrate the JLA gets a whole lot harder when there is an experienced GL in the unit.

----------


## The Whovian

> Each had its good points and bad points.  Wolfman's run had a lot of great space stuff, Englehart's run was more earth-based and of course introduced the "GLC" as a team book, fleshing out several of the other Corps members, most of whom are the heart of the current GLC.  I remember Wolfman's depiction of Hal as being more wise-cracking, making pop-culture references.  Wolfman's Hal was also incredibly capable and heroic - quick on his feet to overcome the yellow weakness when it arose and super-competent when not having to depend on the ring.  Englehart's Hal was the stalwart of the team, but also a regular guy.  He was the bedrock, but a lot of characterization was spent on the other members of the team.
> 
> That's how I remember it, anyway...


I pretty much agree with this. I liked Englehart's run but enjoyed Wolfman's more.

----------


## The Whovian

> To be honest a competent Green Lantern makes the writing hard. A seasoned GL with a fully charged ring can get you out of most situations, moreso than even Superman, finding situations that can threaten/frustrate the JLA gets a whole lot harder when there is an experienced GL in the unit.


This is true. I remember when Jordan was using the ring to do all kinds of stuff like turn invisible, teleport, project images into the future, etc.

----------


## Johnny

They don't really do that nowadays though. Today when Hal is part of the Justice League, writers almost always go out of their way to use him as a comedic relief and little else. At least that's what Johns did. Here and there you'll see him do something cool like when was mentoring Jessica, or when he saved Batman from the Mobius chair, but usually we see  him spewing one-liners. It's like his competence goes out of the window when he is there. I don't look at the new animated movies because he is supposed to be young and much less experienced there, but there's no excuse to do that in the comics.

----------


## j9ac9k

> To be honest a competent Green Lantern makes the writing hard. A seasoned GL with a fully charged ring can get you out of most situations, moreso than even Superman, finding situations that can threaten/frustrate the JLA gets a whole lot harder when there is an experienced GL in the unit.


Imo, that's just lazy and unimaginative writing.  If you can't conceive of a challenge for a powerful character like Superman or an experienced GL, then you should be writing "Non-powered Neophyte Street Vigilante."

----------


## JediKage

> To be honest a competent Green Lantern makes the writing hard. A seasoned GL with a fully charged ring can get you out of most situations, moreso than even Superman, finding situations that can threaten/frustrate the JLA gets a whole lot harder when there is an experienced GL in the unit.


Not moreso then any other leaguer really. 

Flash depending on how fast he can go and if you give him all the kinetic energy theft is broken as all heck. 
Superman obviously Super Broken especially if they remember how smart he is.

----------


## silly

> To be honest a competent Green Lantern makes the writing hard. A seasoned GL with a fully charged ring can get you out of most situations, moreso than even Superman, finding situations that can threaten/frustrate the JLA gets a whole lot harder when there is an experienced GL in the unit.


true, having green lantern on your team does raise the stakes quite a bit. funny how green lanterns are often used as canon fodder in some crisis events.

----------


## Johnny

Game on.

----------


## silly

http://www.thebrightestday.net/new-r...-solicitations

they look interesting enough. i'ma sucker for lone hero against overwhelming odds. so i'm looking forward to sinestro's law arc.

----------


## silly



----------


## phantom1592

> true, having green lantern on your team does raise the stakes quite a bit. funny how green lanterns are often used as canon fodder in some crisis events.


I'm usually surprised how Green Lanterns AREN"T used in Crisis events. Hal in particular always seems to get spirited away somehow. 

I know in COIE, The Green Lanterns had their own battles in their own book with civilian Hal being drug around for a ride by Guy Gardner against John Stewart and the rest of the Corp... and in Final Crisis they sicced the Alpha Lanterns on Hal for murder or something.  I am really drawing a blank on Infinite Crisis... Who was around for that one? I think that was RIGHT after GL Rebirth... 

I was kind of excited about Blackest Night... A major event that WOULD include the Lanterns... It REALLY feels like they are scared to have the Lanterns there.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I know in COIE, The Green Lanterns had their own battles in their own book with civilian Hal being drug around for a ride by Guy Gardner against John Stewart and the rest of the Corp...


It's always bothered me that Hal wasn't even shown in *one panel* in the original "Crisis" - not even in one of those "looking at red skies" shots or "let's check up on some random character" panel - zip!  Barry mentions him, but that's it...

----------


## Frontier

> I'm usually surprised how Green Lanterns AREN"T used in Crisis events. Hal in particular always seems to get spirited away somehow. 
> 
> I know in COIE, The Green Lanterns had their own battles in their own book with civilian Hal being drug around for a ride by Guy Gardner against John Stewart and the rest of the Corp... and in Final Crisis they sicced the Alpha Lanterns on Hal for murder or something.  I am really drawing a blank on Infinite Crisis... Who was around for that one? I think that was RIGHT after GL Rebirth... 
> 
> I was kind of excited about Blackest Night... A major event that WOULD include the Lanterns... It REALLY feels like they are scared to have the Lanterns there.


There was that one moment in Infinite Crisis where Hal saves Batman from OMAC, I think, and John was leading some of the heroes. 

At least that's what I remember.

----------


## buffalorock

> It's always bothered me that Hal wasn't even shown in *one panel* in the original "Crisis" - not even in one of those "looking at red skies" shots or "let's check up on some random character" panel - zip!  Barry mentions him, but that's it...


I believe it was on Comic Book Men, the guys were talking with George Perez and he admitted his regret in not including Hal. I think he was referring to the cover of Crisis #7, but it was one of the group shots that had seemingly everyone (except Hal of course).

----------


## phantom1592

Too be fair, that WAS during the period where he got fed up with the guardians and quit being GL. John was the official GL and Guy was the loose cannon and Hal wasn't doing much at all. So not including him in the Crisis was sadly legit. Though... with INFINITE earths... there could have been a Hal who HADN'T retired running around. Still, since COIE was the last hurrah for a lot of alternate worlds... I don't think it would have been right to introduce an alternate Hal just to have Hal... 

I will say that that COIE tie-in 197-199 or whtever... were some of my absolutely FAVORITE Green Lantern issues I ever read. Tomar Re's death scene was amazing. The first Alien that Hal had met and one of his best friends killed by Goldface... Then as his dying wish, he sends the ring out to find a replacement... and it picks John Stewart. John was shocked and stated 'But I'm already a Green Lantern'.... Tomar whispers, 'Yes, but you're wearing Hal Jordan's ring,' and dies.  Johns ring removes itself and flies back to Hal's finger, Tomar's takes its place... 

Just chills still ^_^ Loved that series. 

Back when Green Lantern deaths actually MEANT something and the whole corp wasn't just fodder. The idea of a ring choosing a new weilder was almost a sacred rite and not a day job for Sallak who processed dozens a day...

----------


## JediKage

Yeah GLs are cannon fodder these days. You cant have an event these days it seems without a 100 or so GLs dropping.

----------


## liwanag

> It's always bothered me that Hal wasn't even shown in *one panel* in the original "Crisis" - not even in one of those "looking at red skies" shots or "let's check up on some random character" panel - zip!  Barry mentions him, but that's it...


i don't have the full collection but i've always wondered why i didn't see hal during coie. i keep thinking that he's in the issues that i don't have.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Too be fair, that WAS during the period where he got fed up with the guardians and quit being GL. John was the official GL and Guy was the loose cannon and Hal wasn't doing much at all. So not including him in the Crisis was sadly legit.


True, but Hal became GL again near the climax of "Crisis" and he, John and Guy were in a fairly significant battle in the anti-matter universe at the Anti-Monitor's birthplace.  At the very least, they showed Guy getting the ring and going off on some mission - they could have had a followup panel to show Guy defeated and Hal re-emerging as a GL ... or anytime after the "Big Battle."  Yeah, I've thought about this a bit....  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## sifighter

If it's alright I'd like to talk about how Hal got his powers back and what you think may come from it. If anyone has any issues with what I type tell me and I'll edit it.

So as we saw in the rebirth special Hal forges his own ring, which is cool and all but when you think about it everything about that ring is weird. What I find odd is that not only did he make a ring out of himself as he was turning into a being of willpower but also his gauntlet is supposed to be about 10 times more powerful then a ring but he then used it to make a ring which is the confusing part. So is his ring now more powerful than the average green lantern ring and can he still turn into a being of pure willpower?

----------


## JediKage

Well my weak interpretation is the Ring acts as the classic limiter in these situations. Ie the ring restricts his power so he doesn't turn into pure willpower. But that is just my impression from seeing things like this across media be it books, comics, manga or anime.

----------


## vartox

Yeah, the issue didn't explain everything about Hal's new ring although hopefully it will be covered in the future. 

My reading is that he made his new ring out of HIMSELF. Theoretically it should be as powerful as he was before he made the ring because the source of energy is the same. My guess is that the ring acts like a focus point or a reminder that he can focus on so that he doesn't keep forgetting or losing himself.

----------


## Johnny

> So is his ring now more powerful than the average green lantern ring and can he still turn into a being of pure willpower?


I'm guessing yes to the first one given the reactions of the other characters, and no to the other one because even if his new ring is more powerful than an average ring, I doubt it packs the same punch as the raw power of the gauntlet. After all he forged the ring out of a fragment of willpower, it's not like he turned the actual gauntlet into a ring, so I don't think it's as powerful, nor that it can turn him into a construct again, but it does bring up a lot of questions.

----------


## j9ac9k

My interpretation is that the glove, as powerful and unstable as it was, was essentially merging the green energy with Hal's willpower, turning him into pure willpower.  Hal then used the power of the glove and forged its energies into a ring, which is more stable and allows Hal to wield the Green without merging with it.  The glove is drained and I expect Hal's new ring will actually be pretty close to the original ones. (though I wouldn't be surprised if it has one last deus ex machina feat left in it  :Wink: )  No idea where that battery came from though....

----------


## Frontier

I imagine it might now be easier for Hal to surpass the limitations of the general Lantern rings like he has before through sheer willpower, because now he's actually made a ring out of his own willpower, which will probably make up for the difference in strengths between him and Sinestro empowered by Parallax.

----------


## liwanag

i wonder if hal's ring is capable of doing things normal power rings can't. granted it's going to be hard to think of things power rings can't do. (then there are times power rings just shoot beams and make force bubbles).

i'd like to see the type of a.i. hal's power ring has.

----------


## j9ac9k

The only enhanced ability I would want Hal's new ring to have would be the ability to make a bubble/barrier/cage that can't be destroyed by anyone with more than average human strength.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> The only enhanced ability I would want Hal's new ring to have would be the ability to make a bubble/barrier/cage that can't be destroyed by anyone with more than average human strength.



that's a good one.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> 


hal wearing dog tags is a nice touch.

----------


## phantom1592

> I imagine it might now be easier for Hal to surpass the limitations of the general Lantern rings like he has before through sheer willpower, because now he's actually made a ring out of his own willpower, which will probably make up for the difference in strengths between him and Sinestro empowered by Parallax.


I would do a happy giddy dance if he started kicking it old school. Those silver age rings had NO limitations. ANYTHING he could imagine.. he could do. Since Sinestro War, I've been pretty disappointed with rings. Seems they're little more then guns and jetpacks  :Frown:   GL should be more epic then adam Strange.

I'd love to go back to the  energy clones, constructs for anything, time travel, dimensional breaches... whatever, wherever, however!!!

This seems like a REALLY good turning point to go back to those kind of super sci-fi space adventures and not just 'cops on a beat'.

----------


## phantom1592

Out of curiosity... what is the current status of Oa? I think I heard that it was destroyed again... but what about the Central Power Battery and whatever the Ion entity was? 

Has there been any mention of what Powers the rings these days?

----------


## Johnny

> hal wearing dog tags is a nice touch.


I like they kind of updated his jacket in the animated movies too. It wasn't just a brown jacket with the name Jordan on it.

----------


## vartox

> Out of curiosity... what is the current status of Oa? I think I heard that it was destroyed again... but what about the Central Power Battery and whatever the Ion entity was? 
> 
> Has there been any mention of what Powers the rings these days?


Venditti blew up Oa and killed Ion (and all the entities except Parallax) in Lights Out just after he took over the GL book. The central battery got relocated to Mogo.

----------


## Frontier

A good look at Hal's design in Justice League Action.

Also looks like Star Sapphire is going to be in it  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

Not a big fan of it tbh. They basically gave him John's costume but with white gloves and a mask. I don't like when they do that, they did it in JLU too, where Kyle's costume was the same as John's, only with a mask. The human GLs should always look somewhat different. By the way Cyborg looks awful.

----------


## Shadowice

Hey guys, I just started reading Hal's fall from grace since issue 46 and I'm up to issue 70 (plus Zero Hour, Titans and Darkstars since I admit I really liked Kyle at first). I haven't read much of Hal but his behaviour here really feels OoC. And man, DC really hated Hal:
poor hal 1.jpg
poor hal 2.jpg
poor hal 3.jpg
I was planning to continue reading Kyle's adventures till reaching Final Night, but Kyle's idiocy with Donna in issue 70 already made me dislike Kyle, so I'll probably just skip to Final Night unless Hal pops out somewhere else before.

----------


## phantom1592

> Not a big fan of it tbh. They basically gave him John's costume but with white gloves and a mask. I don't like when they do that, they did it in JLU too, where Kyle's costume was the same as John's, only with a mask. The human GLs should always look somewhat different. By the way Cyborg looks awful.


Yeah... not awesome, but I do dislike it less than I dislike the new Batman and Superman costumes. 




> Venditti blew up Oa and killed Ion (and all the entities except Parallax) in Lights Out just after he took over the GL book. The central battery got relocated to Mogo.


Weren't the entities responsible for powering the rings and batteries? Oans trapped them in the central battery or something? Admittedly, I disliked that concept a LOT and have no issue with them all getting killed, but was there a reason the rings still work without them??




> hal wearing dog tags is a nice touch.


I never liked the air force aspect of Hal. I had never seen any reference to it before John's took over, and it was a terrible idea then. First of all.. Hal had always been the true blue no-kill hero. The rings wouldn't even allow them to kill an enemy. Making him a fighter pilot who shoots down other jets... is quite a character departure. Second, they took the idea of humans being strong willed and not meshing well with the alien overlords giving orders and expecting them to be obeyed.. and put him in a day job that required him to do pretty much the same thing. The GL corp should have been DIFFERENT... not same day different boss... 

Lastly, Military service is not the kind of place that you can just disappear for days... weeks... months at a time. They REALLY had to jump through hoops to get his commander to know he was GL just to make it even feasible... then they abandoned earth for years.... 

At least before that, He was freelance working at Ferris, and was so insanely GREAT at his job, that even when they SHOULD have fired him... they still took him back. US Military? Don't think it works like that. Even when Ferris DID fire him... he wandered around and found another job. He didn't risk AWOL status. 

Air Force was just... a bad creative decision to go with.

----------


## silly

> A good look at Hal's design in Justice League Action.
> 
> Also looks like Star Sapphire is going to be in it .


hey, hal is in justice league action. cool.

just wish the green part of his uniform went down near his waist. also, is he wearing a different domino mask?

----------


## Johnny

> Air Force was just... a bad creative decision to go with.


I believe that originated from Darwyn Cooke. Maybe my memory is getting foggy but I think The New Frontier was the first time Hal was depicted as an actual dog fighter, rather than a test pilot. Johns has stated that his Hal was inspired by that version.

----------


## vartox

> Hey guys, I just started reading Hal's fall from grace since issue 46 and I'm up to issue 70 (plus Zero Hour, Titans and Darkstars since I admit I really liked Kyle at first). I haven't read much of Hal but his behaviour here really feels OoC. And man, DC really hated Hal:
> poor hal 1.jpg
> poor hal 2.jpg
> poor hal 3.jpg
> I was planning to continue reading Kyle's adventures till reaching Final Night, but Kyle's idiocy with Donna in issue 70 already made me dislike Kyle, so I'll probably just skip to Final Night unless Hal pops out somewhere else before.


Man that editorial note made my blood boil the first time I saw it...

If you just want to skip to Hal's next appearances I think it would be Final Night, GL 81, GL 101-106, then Day of Judgement.

----------


## vartox

> I believe that originated from Darwyn Cooke. Maybe my memory is getting foggy but I think The New Frontier was the first time Hal was depicted as an actual dog fighter, rather than a test pilot. Johns has stated that his Hal was inspired by that version.


Hal's military background has been vaguely referenced since the silver age (I want to say GL 37 had him referring to an old air force buddy) and it came up occasionally in the 80s and 90s (iirc Emerald Dawn II implies he's a VIETNAM VET) but nobody really did anything with that background until Cooke had him in the Korean War and then Johns made it a larger part of Hal's background and made him active military again. I agree that making him active military while he's a GL was an odd decision especially since he apparently just stopped showing up one day or resigned off panel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Man that editorial note made my blood boil the first time I saw it...


Yeah, that was really bad. They could've just said they didn't know what to do with the character instead of putting the blame about the lack of interest on him. I mean after Emerald Twilight, what more could they do to make him look worse anyway, but they totally threw him under the bus because of their own lack of ideas. A character like that isn't one of the company's flagship heroes for almost 4 decades if he is "that" difficult to write stories about. And the most ironic thing is that only a few years later they seem to have found Kyle "difficult" to write too. Are they going to say the same thing in 4-5 years if they don't know what do to with Jessica anymore? The usual DC nonsense.

----------


## Frontier

We're getting a sequel to the Star Trek/Green Lantern crossover.

Hopefully the other GL's get more screentime in this, especially since they're on the cover. Nice to see Carol there too  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> We're getting a sequel to the Star Trek/Green Lantern crossover.
> 
> Hopefully the other GL's get more screentime in this, especially since they're on the cover. Nice to see Carol there too .


the art looks really good...

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, that was really bad. They could've just said they didn't know what to do with the character instead of putting the blame about the lack of interest on him. I mean after Emerald Twilight, what more could they do to make him look worse anyway, but they totally threw him under the bus because of their own lack of ideas. A character like that isn't one of the company's flagship heroes for almost 4 decades if he is "that" difficult to write stories about. And the most ironic thing is that only a few years later they seem to have found Kyle "difficult" to write too. Are they going to say the same thing in 4-5 years if they don't know what do to with Jessica anymore? The usual DC nonsense.


Yeah, it's really unfair to blame a character for writers (and meddling editors) not being able to think up something to do with them. And it also felt like a lot of those editorial comments after Emerald Twilight were meant to antagonize Hal fans who were understandably upset. 





> We're getting a sequel to the Star Trek/Green Lantern crossover.
> 
> Hopefully the other GL's get more screentime in this, especially since they're on the cover. Nice to see Carol there too .


That's awesome! I was really hoping to get a sequel to the first crossover, the ending left such great setup for a continuation.

----------


## phantom1592

> I believe that originated from Darwyn Cooke. Maybe my memory is getting foggy but I think The New Frontier was the first time Hal was depicted as an actual dog fighter, rather than a test pilot. Johns has stated that his Hal was inspired by that version.


See... I can almost accept that too. It didn't bother me so much there. New Frontier was very time based. The whole 1950's and Space Race... Test Pilot... Space Race... All of that was firmly in the Air Force. If you were a test pilot, you were air force.  That just kind of fits well...




> Hal's military background has been vaguely referenced since the silver age (I want to say GL 37 had him referring to an old air force buddy) and it came up occasionally in the 80s and 90s (iirc Emerald Dawn II implies he's a VIETNAM VET) but nobody really did anything with that background until Cooke had him in the Korean War and then Johns made it a larger part of Hal's background and made him active military again. I agree that making him active military while he's a GL was an odd decision especially since he apparently just stopped showing up one day or resigned off panel


See, that's what I keep hearing. That there was some comment somewhere... so it wasn't a TRUE Retcon. I've got a massive collection of hal Jordan going back to silver age and reprints and I've never actually come across the actual references. Including Emerald Dawn 2... I remember him being a drunk and a slacker in ED1, but I don't actually remember any Vietnam references there. It would also be strange that in the 80's they were at least startng to wean their fighters OFF Vietnam as it was starting to age them... Though that Reboot did Age Hal a bit too.. 

The earliest I rmemeber seeing mention of it, was during those 'Legends of the DC Universe' where you had pre-GL Hal and Pre-GA Ollie meet in a jungle somewhere. Ollie was trying to stop Queen Industry weapons and Hal had been shot down or something... But 1) Hal and Ollie were dead at the time and ANY Hal stories were an Oasis in the desert at the time  :Wink:  and 2) LoDCU was as much elseworlds as anything else. They weren't really hard and fast continuity. 


I guess any kind of Air Force service in my mind was 'where he learned to fly'. Went in for a for a few years... learned how to fly everything... didn't like taking orders, left after his 4 years. Joined Ferris in the private sector and the rest was history.  I've never seen Hal as a combat fighter shooting down enemies in balls of flame. Not only is it just a weird fit for him... but that 'one year later' story where he was shot down with friends and wasn't wearing his ring??? That just sucked. Flying combat missions as Hal Jordan is intentionally putting everyone's life at risk. There's nothing he could do in that jet that Green Lantern couldn't have done fast, easier, and with a minimum of risk to anyone. 

And as peacekeeper of 2814 it was his JOB....   The 'no ring when I fly' was another retcon I disliked greatly. It was funny fluff when it was in a flashback while he was dead.... but to make it a standard part of his character while he's the focus?? Didn't work. There were dozens of instances where his plane got destroyed around him and only the ring saved him...

----------


## Shadowice

> Man that editorial note made my blood boil the first time I saw it...
> 
> If you just want to skip to Hal's next appearances I think it would be Final Night, GL 81, GL 101-106, then Day of Judgement.


Yeah it makes me angry how stupid that letter is. Specially when they end up insulting the previous writer of the book. And thanks for the list of issues!! I'll start reading Final Night since the Sonic announcement stream is just awful lol And Rebirth is next after Day of Judgement right?

----------


## phantom1592

> Yeah it makes me angry how stupid that letter is. Specially when they end up insulting the previous writer of the book. And thanks for the order of issues!! Rebirth is next after Day of Judgement right?


Technically after Day of Judgement Hal got a Spinoff series as Spectre.... Then a few guest spots in JLA, Flash, and the Green Arrow reboot.  Then Rebirth  :Wink:

----------


## vartox

> See... I can almost accept that too. It didn't bother me so much there. New Frontier was very time based. The whole 1950's and Space Race... Test Pilot... Space Race... All of that was firmly in the Air Force. If you were a test pilot, you were air force.  That just kind of fits well...
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's what I keep hearing. That there was some comment somewhere... so it wasn't a TRUE Retcon. I've got a massive collection of hal Jordan going back to silver age and reprints and I've never actually come across the actual references. Including Emerald Dawn 2... I remember him being a drunk and a slacker in ED1, but I don't actually remember any Vietnam references there. It would also be strange that in the 80's they were at least startng to wean their fighters OFF Vietnam as it was starting to age them... Though that Reboot did Age Hal a bit too.. 
> 
> The earliest I rmemeber seeing mention of it, was during those 'Legends of the DC Universe' where you had pre-GL Hal and Pre-GA Ollie meet in a jungle somewhere. Ollie was trying to stop Queen Industry weapons and Hal had been shot down or something... But 1) Hal and Ollie were dead at the time and ANY Hal stories were an Oasis in the desert at the time  and 2) LoDCU was as much elseworlds as anything else. They weren't really hard and fast continuity.


Well, luckily I have some pictures to back up what I said! My obsessive saving of Hal pages finally pays off. (Kind of big so I'll just link them)

Here's what I believe is the first reference, from GL v2 #36: 

http://i.imgur.com/caZOidL.jpg

And here's another mention of Hal coming to Coast City out of the service, in GL v2 #73:

http://i.imgur.com/s30dTaD.jpg

Hal meeting an old buddy from GL v2 #144:

http://i.imgur.com/uNYoRbC.jpg

A photo of Hal in uniform from GL v2 #150 (you can see a paper that says USAF behind the photo): 

http://i.imgur.com/iOXdQks.jpg

And here's the page from EDII that says he "flew missions in 'Nam" but I guess that doesn't specify that he was in the Air Force. :

http://i.imgur.com/AZMYqWl.jpg




> I guess any kind of Air Force service in my mind was 'where he learned to fly'. Went in for a for a few years... learned how to fly everything... didn't like taking orders, left after his 4 years. Joined Ferris in the private sector and the rest was history. I've never seen Hal as a combat fighter shooting down enemies in balls of flame. Not only is it just a weird fit for him... but that 'one year later' story where he was shot down with friends and wasn't wearing his ring??? That just sucked. Flying combat missions as Hal Jordan is intentionally putting everyone's life at risk. There's nothing he could do in that jet that Green Lantern couldn't have done fast, easier, and with a minimum of risk to anyone.


 I do agree with all this!

----------


## vartox

> Yeah it makes me angry how stupid that letter is. Specially when they end up insulting the previous writer of the book. And thanks for the list of issues!! I'll start reading Final Night since the Sonic announcement stream is just awful lol And Rebirth is next after Day of Judgement right?



If you want to read some Spectre Hal stuff (which I personally really enjoyed) here's some issues to check out: 

Day of Judgement #1-5
JLA #35
Green Lantern v3 #119
Legends of the DCU #33-36
The Spectre v4 #1-27
JLA/Spectre Soul War #1-2
JSA #60-62
then onto Rebirth. 

He had a few random appearances as the Spectre here and there but these are the more important ones.

While Hal was dead and before he became the Spectre there was also JLA Year One and Flash/GL: The Brave and the Bold and I'd recommend both of them, especially the Flash/GL book.

----------


## phantom1592

> If you want to read some Spectre Hal stuff (which I personally really enjoyed) here's some issues to check out: 
> 
> Day of Judgement #1-5
> JLA #35
> Green Lantern v3 #119
> Legends of the DCU #33-36
> The Spectre v4 #1-27
> JLA/Spectre Soul War #1-2
> JSA #60-62
> ...


Definitely JLA Year one and Brave and Bold. Those were AMAZING. 

As for Spectre... I enjoyed Day of Judgement and guest stars with him as Spectre, but I really didn't like the solo series at ALL... I was desperate for Hal stuff... but I don't think I got past issue 4 or 5... Something about the story or the art or something just didn't hook me.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, luckily I have some pictures to back up what I said! My obsessive saving of Hal pages finally pays off. (Kind of big so I'll just link them)
> 
>  I do agree with all this!


Awesome. Thanks for the links.

----------


## vartox

> Definitely JLA Year one and Brave and Bold. Those were AMAZING. 
> 
> As for Spectre... I enjoyed Day of Judgement and guest stars with him as Spectre, but I really didn't like the solo series at ALL... I was desperate for Hal stuff... but I don't think I got past issue 4 or 5... Something about the story or the art or something just didn't hook me.


It was definitely some odd stuff (especially for Hal) but I really loved his Spectre solo. I can certainly see why it's divisive and wasn't that popular back in the day though.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Man that editorial note made my blood boil the first time I saw it...


It's so ridiculous.  How much had Superman or Batman changed?  It's all about money and they can justify anything in an effort to sell you on the next thing.  It's all cyclical.

----------


## phantom1592

> It's so ridiculous.  How much had Superman or Batman changed?  It's all about money and they can justify anything in an effort to sell you on the next thing.  It's all cyclical.


I remember being so angry at that letter. I found insanely insulting to us fans that WERE buying the books at the time. It was like fans didn't matter. (Admittedly that is common now days... but back then it was fairly new  :Wink:  )

I'm still quite shocked at how it was done. 'major changes' were the hip thing to do at that time. But the WAY it was done?? Superman dies defending his people against the greatest threat imaginable.... Batman pushes himself too far by being the Uber-hero and fighting ALL of his villains at the same time... Hal Jordan goes crazy and murders everything he stood for... 

 :Confused: 

Then to make it worse, the others were gone for a few months to a year... Hal gone for a decade.

----------


## j9ac9k

Sometimes I wonder if "Emerald Twilight" hadn't been handled SO badly, if Hal had gone out with style, with a monumentally heroic death, (like Barry) would there ever had been such a strong voice to bring him back and correct the mistakes of "ET?"  So many voices were raised because of how unfairly Hal had been treated.. I just wonder...

----------


## Johnny

> Sometimes I wonder if "Emerald Twilight" hadn't been handled SO badly, if Hal had gone out with style, with a monumentally heroic death, (like Barry) would there ever had been such a strong voice to bring him back and correct the mistakes of "ET?"  So many voices were raised because of how unfairly Hal had been treated.. I just wonder...


If he had an honorable death, he would've probably been dead as long as Barry was. For all we know, maybe he would've been dead to this day, because while fans would've still been angry that he died, they would've appreciated that he went out like a hero. I know that's kind of what The Final Night tried to do, but the damage was done. His line in Blackest Night to Barry that "I died a sinner, you died a saint" really says it all. Fans did not stop pestering DC till the end, I think excluding him from the DCAU was probably the last straw for many.

----------


## phantom1592

Maybe... 

Barry was REALLY unusual with his 'permanent death'. Like I said, there were a LOT of heroes getting killed off and replaced during those years.  Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Wally-Flash, Green Arrow.... I know I'm missing someone >.<

Non of them really stuck. They had some replacements, some stuck around in other fashions, some didn't. I suspect if Hal was given a truly heroic super-death, Kyle would have the ring for about a year tops and they'd have found a way to bring back Hal in some fashion.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah who knows what would've been, but they chose the absolute worst way to "gain interest" in the book. They should've done the same thing they did with Jessica and Simon, and have Hal pass the torch to Kyle in some way.

Also I agree with what you sad about him not wearing his ring when he flies a plane. While that never bothered me all that much, it definitely seems odd and out of character. Funny thing is they incorporated that element in the Injustice universe as a sign of corruption. After Superman snapped there, Hal started wearing his ring while flying a plane, because he supposedly started doubting himself.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Also I agree with what you sad about him not wearing his ring when he flies a plane. While that never bothered me all that much, it definitely seems odd and out of character.


I always thought it was stupid for Hal to not wear it when he was flying, but when I think about it, I kinda get it.  Hal flew planes for years before he got the ring.  He and his peers all do it without the benefit of a Power Ring backup.  Hal trained that way - to rely on himself and his skills.  Having the GL ring with him in the cockpit might've thrown him off his game, knowing it was a convenient backup.  Granted, once he had gotten used to it I would think Hal could have it with him without it affecting him, but it's still ultimately an interesting piece of characterization.

----------


## liwanag

judging from the titles, it looks like hal won't be appearing in any animated movie next year.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...more-announced

----------


## Frontier

> Sometimes I wonder if "Emerald Twilight" hadn't been handled SO badly, if Hal had gone out with style, with a monumentally heroic death, (like Barry) would there ever had been such a strong voice to bring him back and correct the mistakes of "ET?"  So many voices were raised because of how unfairly Hal had been treated.. I just wonder...


When you think about it a certain way, the terrible handling of Emerald Twilight and DC character assassinating Hal paved the way for Johns coming in and doing Green Lantern Rebirth, with the rest being history. 

So it kind of payed off in a way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> When you think about it a certain way, the terrible handling of Emerald Twilight and DC character assassinating Hal paved the way for Johns coming in and doing Green Lantern Rebirth, with the rest being history. 
> 
> So it kind of payed off in a way


i'm wondering if hal not being included in the justice league movie will somehow pay off in the end...

----------


## Johnny

> i'm wondering if hal not being included in the justice league movie will somehow pay off in the end...


We all know the reasons for that. WB doesn't have the confidence that Marvel has. When they screw something up, they just back away from it. Obviously they want to establish the Justice League brand first and think about bringing in Green Lantern after. They are not clueless about what's going on, they are aware many people are asking why he isn't there. I enjoyed the Justice League teaser and if the movie turns out to be good or at least better than what we got earlier this year, I would remain optimistic about Hal's chances in this universe. As far as the animated movie goes, it honestly doesn't bother me that Hal would probably not be there. He will be in JLA, probably he will be in Injustice 2 as well.

----------


## vartox

> i'm wondering if hal not being included in the justice league movie will somehow pay off in the end...


I do wonder. Maybe GLC will be totally amazing and Hal (or at least a GL) will have a great role in JL 2. But that doesn't make the waiting and lack of information any easier  :Frown:  Can't believe they still haven't cast any GL actors, and there was zero new info about GLC at SDCC.

----------


## Johnny

> I do wonder. Maybe GLC will be totally amazing and Hal (or at least a GL) will have a great role in JL 2. But that doesn't make the waiting and lack of information any easier  Can't believe they still haven't cast any GL actors, and there was zero new info about GLC at SDCC.


Well to their credit, they did ask us to be "patient". lol

----------


## Frontier

As far as the animated movies, if they ever decide to explore the cosmic side of the DCU, then I imagine we'll see Green Lantern(s) play a major role in that.

----------


## liwanag

> I do wonder. Maybe GLC will be totally amazing and Hal (or at least a GL) will have a great role in JL 2. But that doesn't make the waiting and lack of information any easier  Can't believe they still haven't cast any GL actors, and there was zero new info about GLC at SDCC.


i do wish that they start generating interest this early on. its disappointing that there's been zero news up to this time. makes me wonder if they've started looking for actors to cast, of even if script writing has started.

----------


## silly

> We all know the reasons for that. WB doesn't have the confidence that Marvel has. When they screw something up, they just back away from it. Obviously they want to establish the Justice League brand first and think about bringing in Green Lantern after. They are not clueless about what's going on, they are aware many people are asking why he isn't there. I enjoyed the Justice League teaser and if the movie turns out to be good or at least better than what we got earlier this year, I would remain optimistic about Hal's chances in this universe. As far as the animated movie goes, it honestly doesn't bother me that Hal would probably not be there. He will be in JLA, probably he will be in Injustice 2 as well.


why not put green lantern in while establishing the justice league? why, dc, why?

----------


## Johnny

I guess what I'm worried about the most is the Lanterns don't end up feeling like Vision or Scarlet Witch, in terms of being additional members who are not viewed as important to the team as Cap or Iron Man are. Obviously a lot of people know that Green Lantern is originally a Justice League founder and he is more high profile than Scarlet Witch, but I'm hoping his exclusion from the first movie doesn't make him seem like some second stringer. After all these movies will be seen by a lot of people who have never been exposed to the Justice League before. For that reason it would be smart if the Lanterns play an integral role in JL2.

----------


## silly

> I guess what I'm worried about the most is the Lanterns don't end up feeling like Vision or Scarlet Witch, in terms of being additional members who are not viewed as important to the team as Cap or Iron Man are. Obviously a lot of people know that Green Lantern is originally a Justice League founder and he is more high profile than Scarlet Witch, but I'm hoping his exclusion from the first movie doesn't make him seem like some second stringer. After all these movies will be seen by a lot of people who have never been exposed to the Justice League before. For that reason it would be smart if the Lanterns play an integral role in JL2.


same here. you finally have the chance to tell the story to a much much wider audience and then neglect to include one (two actually counting j'onn) of the founding members. sigh.

----------


## Johnny

Definitely, I hate when great characters pay the price for a movie studio's incompetent decisions. But it is what it is, at least we know they do have future plans for the Corps. I guess in the end something is better than nothing.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Definitely, I hate when great characters pay the price for a movie studio's incompetent decisions. But it is what it is, at least we know they do have future plans for the Corps. I guess in the end something is better than nothing.


The good news is that story wise, the GLs are very easy to introduce. If the JL takes out steppenwolf and co. in the first movie, he could easily show up in the end or in a post credits scene with an intro and "Darkseid is coming" type warning.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Only when you're chasing Zoom on your wedding day, Barry....

As for Hal....does he have an enemy he just flat out hates?

Hank Henshaw & Mongul should be on Hal's feces list, but I don't recall the hero really looking at them as more than bad guys. I am not sure if Mongul is alive currently (I need to brush up).

----------


## Johnny

That's a good point and one I never actually thought about. Hal really doesn't seem to personally hate any of his enemies, Sinestro has a personal vendetta against him, but it's not mutual. He got pissed at Sonar recently but it was because his nephew was hurt during one of Sonar's random acts of terrorism, not because he had personal hatred against him.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Definitely, I hate when great characters pay the price for a *movie studio's incompetent decisions*. But it is what it is, at least we know they do have future plans for the Corps. I guess in the end something is better than nothing.


They have NOTHING to do with this. They are allowed to use who DC grants them permission to.

This mess started on the comic book side.

Hal is paying the price because some folks can't accept folks liking that other lantern. And despite everybody on this board and others who have yelled there can be more than one GL in the spotlight. It continues to fall on deaf ears.

A GL movie introducing both and ends with Hal going to Earth to help the league or a brief scene of the Guardians sending Hal to Earth in BvsS-ends the discussion.

Hal is in Justice League.

The other leads the corps.

With everybody meeting in Justice League 2 The Sinestro Wars.

----------


## vartox

> Only when you're chasing Zoom on your wedding day, Barry....
> 
> As for Hal....does he have an enemy he just flat out hates?
> 
> Hank Henshaw & Mongul should be on Hal's feces list, but I don't recall the hero really looking at them as more than bad guys. I am not sure if Mongul is alive currently (I need to brush up).


I don't think Hal really has any enemies he hates. Sinestro deserves it more than anybody but Hal seems willing to forgive even him and he didn't seem to hold a personal grudge against Mongul anymore. 

Mongul is still alive but he seems to have been demoted to a Sinestro villain rather than a GL villain.

----------


## Johnny

> They have NOTHING to do with this. They are allowed to use who DC grants them permission to.


They have everything to do with it. It's not about who they can or can't use, which doesn't make much sense to me given that WB owns DC and I'm not sure why they would need their permission to do anything in their movies. It boils down to the fact that WB simply doesn't have the same confidence in their DC properties that Marvel has in theirs. Whenever WB screw up with something, they just back away from it. Which is why Marvel kept going with Hulk in Avengers, while WB chickened out on Green Lantern in JL.




> Hal is paying the price because some folks can't accept folks liking that other lantern.


Again, WB chickened out on "Green Lantern", not on "Hal Jordan". They seem to consider the Green Lantern property itself to be toxic after what they did to it last time, and they put it on the back burner accordingly. I doubt they believe Green Lantern is defined by Hal Jordan or that nobody else should be given a chance to shine before him, it's that the brand name was tarnished by that movie and they seem to want to establish the Justice League brand first, before they start to associate any Green Lantern character with a successful franchise that they hope Justice League will turn into.




> And despite everybody on this board and others who have yelled there can be more than one GL in the spotlight. It continues to fall on deaf ears.


There is going to be more than one GL in the spotlight. The 2020 movie isn't going to be another solo Hal adventure, so I'm not sure how it has fallen on deaf years. I explained why I believe we don't have any Green Lantern in Justice League.




> A GL movie introducing both and ends with Hal going to Earth to help the league or a brief scene of the Guardians sending Hal to Earth in BvsS-ends the discussion.
> 
> Hal is in Justice League.
> 
> The other leads the corps.
> 
> With everybody meeting in Justice League 2 The Sinestro Wars.


I sure like how that sounds, unfortunately the decision makers don't seem to feel that way.

----------


## j9ac9k

> They have NOTHING to do with this. They are allowed to use who DC grants them permission to.
> 
> This mess started on the comic book side.
> 
> Hal is paying the price because some folks can't accept folks liking that other lantern. And despite everybody on this board and others who have yelled there can be more than one GL in the spotlight. It continues to fall on deaf ears.


Do you have anything even resembling evidence to back up this assertion or just your feelings?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's a good point and one I never actually thought about. Hal really doesn't seem to personally hate any of his enemies, Sinestro has a personal vendetta against him, but it's not mutual. He got pissed at Sonar recently but it was because his nephew was hurt during one of Sonar's random acts of terrorism, not because he had personal hatred against him.






> I don't think Hal really has any enemies he hates. Sinestro deserves it more than anybody but Hal seems willing to forgive even him and he didn't seem to hold a personal grudge against Mongul anymore. 
> 
> Mongul is still alive but he seems to have been demoted to a Sinestro villain rather than a GL villain.


It seems he really is Cool Hand Hal, or Goku, when it comes to letting go of legitimate grudges. It robs a lot of story potential, but it almost makes Hal quietly Zen-like. Perhaps writers fear going down the Emerald Twilight road if it appears that Hal is losing control.

I was just watching a youtube clip of Superman, and his straight-up hate for Darkseid which I enjoyed due to the stories that preceded it.

I posted before how Ollie was more upset over the how Sinestro destroyed Hal's life more than Hal.

This quality is another thing that separates Hal from Bruce. Bruce carries serious ill-will towards folks like Joe Chill & Tony Zucco. Hal would just introduce both to a green boxing glove, and get on with his day.

But back to the image, I think Hal is more Maverick cop than a good cop, or bad cop.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They have NOTHING to do with this. They are allowed to use who DC grants them permission to.
> 
> This mess started on the comic book side.
> 
> Hal is paying the price because some folks can't accept folks liking that other lantern. And despite everybody on this board and others who have yelled there can be more than one GL in the spotlight. It continues to fall on deaf ears.
> 
> A GL movie introducing both and ends with Hal going to Earth to help the league or a brief scene of the Guardians sending Hal to Earth in BvsS-ends the discussion.
> 
> Hal is in Justice League.
> ...


That GL film had mostly all of Geoff Johns' story beats (a bit too much, imo).

The story you proposed sounds awesome.

----------


## Frontier

It looks like John's replaced Hal as the GL in the League in the animated movie universe, going by the Justice League Dark movie preview. 

Though I wouldn't be surprised if one GL is on Earth and on the League while the other patrols the rest of 2814, and they switch off at a certain point in time. Hal's probably off-world or on Oa.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It looks like John's replaced Hal as the GL in the League in the animated movie universe, going by the Justice League Dark movie preview. 
> 
> Though I wouldn't be surprised if one GL is on Earth and on the League while the other patrols the rest of 2814, and they switch off at a certain point in time. Hal's probably off-world or on Oa.


I still hope we can get that with the JL books.

I'm tired of the same ol' seven. I'd like to see Hal interact with heroes other than Barry & Bruce.

I'd like to see the difference with some members of the league in regards to working with Hal & John.

----------


## Johnny

> I'd like to see the difference with some members of the league in regards to working with Hal & John.


Same here, but judging by that preview, seems like as expected the focus would be on Batman and the JL Dark, so I'm guessing John's presence here might be a glorified cameo. Still given Batman and Hal's relationship in this movie universe, it would be funny to hear some random comment that he doesn't find Stewart to be as annoying as Jordan or whatever. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Same here, but judging by that preview, seems like as expected the focus would be on Batman and the JL Dark, so I'm guessing John's presence here might be a glorified cameo. Still given Batman and Hal's relationship in this movie universe, it would be funny to hear some random comment that he doesn't find Stewart to be as annoying as Jordan or whatever. lol


Perhaps this is my head canon, and not the books, but I always felt Bats respected John & Kyle. I think Bats is wary of Hal & Guy, due to their maverick & loose canon tendencies. Kyle is probably about the same age as Dick, and Bats has a soft spot for young soldiers. John's analytical & military ways may remind Bats of a younger Jim Gordon with a power ring. Being an artist & an architect, both Kyle & John are methodical which plays to Bruce's sensibilities.

Hal & Guy (two unpredictable wild cards that just don't give a damn with your opinion on how they go about saving lives) gives Bruce the blues, but in a comical way.

----------


## JediKage

Well who is making it? I agree with the point above. Bruce and John tend to get along fine.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Quiet moments like this, they have a lot in common.

Ever work with someone you like until you are on a project with them?

You have a deadline, and while Bruce is ultra meticulous, Hal is simply "I'll figure something out before time runs out." Both techniques has their pros & cons, but getting two alpha personality types to coexist can be a challenge.

They can enjoy a beer after hours, but getting that project completed as a team could be a stressful nightmare.

This is how I see those two as teammates.

----------


## Johnny

I'd say that analogy is totally on point.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Had Geoff put more time into it, and not make Hal look like an idiot, these two could have produced some entertaining moments.

Geoff was on to something, he just could not fully make it happen.

----------


## Frontier

> Had Geoff put more time into it, and not make Hal look like an idiot, these two could have produced some entertaining moments.
> 
> Geoff was on to something, he just could not fully make it happen.


It probably would have helped if he'd kept Hal on the team for more then the first two arcs and Darkseid War so he could develop the relationship more (or develop _any_ of the League relationships more).

----------


## silly

> 


how about this

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It probably would have helped if he'd kept Hal on the team for more then the first two arcs and Darkseid War so he could develop the relationship more (or develop _any_ of the League relationships more).


The character interplay was lacking across the board with JL. It makes me wonder if Geoff simply was not inspired by that line-up.

Sadly, every time new members were added, they were just as quickly removed from the series.

Given Hal's military background (and probably knowing wounded soldiers, like Rocket Man) & being around an assortment of aliens (some organic & some cybernetic), I always felt Hal would have been the first to reach out to Victor before Barry.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


See Geoff.....Hal can use big words, too!!!

----------


## silly



----------


## phantom1592

> Perhaps this is my head canon, and not the books, but I always felt Bats respected John & Kyle. I think Bats is wary of Hal & Guy, due to their maverick & loose canon tendencies. Kyle is probably about the same age as Dick, and Bats has a soft spot for young soldiers. John's analytical & military ways may remind Bats of a younger Jim Gordon with a power ring. Being an artist & an architect, both Kyle & John are methodical which plays to Bruce's sensibilities.
> 
> Hal & Guy (two unpredictable wild cards that just don't give a damn with your opinion on how they go about saving lives) gives Bruce the blues, but in a comical way.


Bruce and Kyle always bugged me.  Most everything about Kyle used to bug me... but Bruce/Kyle was high on that list. After listening for years about how Bruce was worried about Superman with the power of a God.... or Hal having unlimited power in the hands of a mortal... How he never trusts these people... to see him cordial with Kyle?!?! A rookie with the most powerful weapon in the universe... and absolutely zero training? Without even the weaknesses that Hal's ring had?!?

Any respect there felt SOOOO hypocritical. The ONLY thing I could see, was when Bruce snuck into Kyle's room in their first meeting... Kyle freaked out and nearly wet himself. That probably made Batman happy. The reasoning they added in later of "Batman operates on Fear, and Hal doesn't have any' was slightly better motivation for the retconned rivalry... but still the idea of Batman wanting to scare his own teammates just makes him a bigger jerk.

----------


## JediKage

Well Kyle is what about Dick's Age so I always figured Bruce was thinking this kid is young and malleable just like my Robins should be easy to  control.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well Kyle is what about Dick's Age so I always figured Bruce was thinking this kid is young and malleable just like my Robins should be easy to  control.


Ehhh... only Dick really, and during those years Bruce and Dick weren't very close... Mostly BECAUSE Dick wanted to be his own man and not controlled. 

But seriously... Universe's greatest weapon in the hands of rookie slacker. With all the crap Bruce had been hurling at Hal during those years... an 'in character' Bruce would have sucker punched Kyle on principle, took the ring, and buried it in the cave. The whole 'let's see how this turns out...' attitude was the exact opposite of what he was saying at the time. 

Which really means they needed to bury the 'I never trusted him' attitude. The whole JLA were buddies and teammates and that was a really lousy retcon to toss in there. Very hard to justify given his attitudes not JUST to hal, but all the other GL's in his history.

----------


## Agent Z

> Bruce and Kyle always bugged me.  Most everything about Kyle used to bug me... but Bruce/Kyle was high on that list. After listening for years about how Bruce was worried about Superman with the power of a God.... or Hal having unlimited power in the hands of a mortal... How he never trusts these people... to see him cordial with Kyle?!?! A rookie with the most powerful weapon in the universe... and absolutely zero training? Without even the weaknesses that Hal's ring had?!?
> 
> Any respect there felt SOOOO hypocritical. The ONLY thing I could see, was when Bruce snuck into Kyle's room in their first meeting... Kyle freaked out and nearly wet himself. That probably made Batman happy. The reasoning they added in later of "Batman operates on Fear, and Hal doesn't have any' was slightly better motivation for the retconned rivalry... but still the idea of Batman wanting to scare his own teammates just makes him a bigger jerk.


Bruce being a hypocrite is kind of his thing. This was a guy who gave Diana grief over killing Max Lord yet had zero problem with Selina Kyle after she killed Blackmask. The guy who talks about how guns are dangerous yet uses bat shaped grenades. The guy who fears the League members for being too powerful and their potential to abide that power yet he himself commits a number of rights violating actions like torture and invasion of privacy.

----------


## Frontier

> Bruce being a hypocrite is kind of his thing. This was a guy who gave Diana grief over killing Max Lord yet had zero problem with Selina Kyle after she killed Blackmask. The guy who talks about how guns are dangerous yet uses _bat shaped grenades_. The guy who fears the League members for being too powerful and their potential to abide that power yet he himself commits a number of rights violating actions like torture and invasion of privacy.


You mean Batarangs, right  :Confused: ?

----------


## Johnny

> 


Rafa Sandoval is amazing. The guy killed it last issue.

----------


## phantom1592

> You mean Batarangs, right ?


No.... He's right. 

There was a time that Batman designed the traditional curved Batarang to be a nonlethal way to deal with criminals... that doubled as a grappling hook. 

Now days? He rarely uses those... and has both sharpened Batarang Shurikans... and explosive Batarangs. Typically he would use them on doors/tanks/clayface/etc... but he whips grenades around pretty freely considering how squishy the average person is.

I found it hilarious playing Arkham Knight where half the story was about how Batman refuses to kill anyone.... but considering the sloppy Batmobile Controls... and the weapon rockets and chainguns attached to it... I guarantee my Batman left a trail of bodies everywhere >.<

----------


## silly

> Rafa Sandoval is amazing. The guy killed it last issue.


gotta say, hal's title has a killer art team.

----------


## Johnny

> gotta say, hal's title has a killer art team.





The "brazenly defiant, without being irritable" Hal is so much fun.

----------


## buffalorock

Liking these two Rebirth issues so far. Wish there was a little more Hal in this last one but it was still a great issue, hopefully they keep it up.


The art has been excellent, and Venditti is actually doing a good job with Hal's characterization.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Bruce being a hypocrite is kind of his thing. This was a guy who gave Diana grief over killing Max Lord yet had zero problem with Selina Kyle after she killed Blackmask. The guy who talks about how guns are dangerous yet uses bat shaped grenades. The guy who fears the League members for being too powerful and their potential to abide that power yet he himself commits a number of rights violating actions like torture and invasion of privacy.


Great points!

Honestly, I think being full of feces is part of Bats' charm, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The "brazenly defiant, without being irritable" Hal is so much fun.


No time for navel gazing, just open up a can of kick butt.

----------


## Frontier

So Hal could basically feel Sinestro re-bonding with Parallax, and tapping into and empowering the well of fear, and it caused Hal to go out of control for a brief second. 

I guess with what he was going through with Krona's gauntlet and the way he's forged his own ring, Hal now has some kind of intrinsic connection to the Emotional Spectrum, maybe to the same degree Kyle did as Ion?

----------


## Johnny

Why tap into the the speed force when you can tap into the emotional spectrum.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

Nice article about Hal's 57th birthday. Showcase #22 actually came out in October '59, not July, but hey, it's a nice read nonetheless: http://comicsalliance.com/tribute-ha...green-lantern/

----------


## vartox

> So Hal could basically feel Sinestro re-bonding with Parallax, and tapping into and empowering the well of fear, and it caused Hal to go out of control for a brief second. 
> 
> I guess with what he was going through with Krona's gauntlet and the way he's forged his own ring, Hal now has some kind of intrinsic connection to the Emotional Spectrum, maybe to the same degree Kyle did as Ion?


 He detected fear, I wonder if he can detect other emotions too. I admit I am curious about Hal's new powers.





> Nice article about Hal's 57th birthday. Showcase #22 actually came out in October '59, not July, but hey, it's a nice read nonetheless: http://comicsalliance.com/tribute-ha...green-lantern/


Are you sure? I've always seen Hal's debut listed as July... I know it says October on the cover but I assumed that was just the stand date.

That IS a nice article though. It's unusual to see positivity towards Hal from CA, normally they don't like him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Are you sure? I've always seen Hal's debut listed as July... I know it says October on the cover but I assumed that was just the stand date.


I wasn't 100% sure, you're probably right.




> That IS a nice article though. It's unusual to see positivity towards Hal from CA, normally they don't like him


Yeah, that caught me off guard. They even call him "an iconic and timeless figure, endlessly versatile and instantly recognizable". Talk about 180. lol

----------


## Frontier

So is Tom running Ferris Air while Carol is off doing...whatever it is she's doing? Is she looking for Kyle?

I mean somebody has to be running her company while she keeps going into space for reasons, which is kind of ironic given all the criticisms she threw Hal's way over dedicating more time to being a GL then his personal life  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I did like that she could tell it was Hal making those reverberations in the Emotional Spectrum  :Smile: . 

Though I have a feeling Sinestro could tell it was him as well and that's part of why Sinestro is making a grand return.

----------


## silly

> So is Tom running Ferris Air while Carol is off doing...whatever it is she's doing? Is she looking for Kyle?
> 
> I mean somebody has to be running her company while she keeps going into space for reasons, which is kind of ironic given all the criticisms she threw Hal's way over dedicating more time to being a GL then his personal life .
> 
> I did like that she could tell it was Hal making those reverberations in the Emotional Spectrum . 
> 
> Though I have a feeling Sinestro could tell it was him as well and that's part of why Sinestro is making a grand return.


i wonder if Hal's ring will function a little bit differently from the other power rings.

----------


## silly

http://moviepilot.com/posts/3429830

hmmm. a pretty decent list.

----------


## liwanag

> http://moviepilot.com/posts/3429830
> 
> hmmm. a pretty decent list.


I like most of the casting choices. As of now, I just wish tptb didn't take such a long time to reveal thier intentions on the franchise.

----------


## Johnny

I am not sure they are fully aware of what their plans really are for the franchise to be honest. Probably the only thing they know for sure is which characters to use and that can change anytime too.

----------


## fumetti

> 


I like that dialogue.  Batman has no clue how screwed up he is.

----------


## silly

> I am not sure they are fully aware of what their plans really are for the franchise to be honest. Probably the only thing they know for sure is which characters to use and that can change anytime too.


i really hope that dc and wb has a master plan with the gl franchise. i still think geoff does. but the lack of media exposure worries me.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> i really hope that dc and wb has a master plan with the gl franchise. i still think geoff does. but the lack of media exposure worries me.


I think GL's best chance is like it was before. Quality writing and art from one of DC's best concepts, lead to the Hal Jordan and the GLC book outperforming the competition and therefore demanding recognition and media exposure. As crazy as it seems DC's media muscle was behind Amazons Attack (a crossover using a concept that they had just recently used), the Sinestro Corp War came out of nowhere and lit up the industry. I prefer GL's return to prominence be because of that and not just because some head honcho's in the media department because they are notoriously fickle.

----------


## phantom1592

> http://moviepilot.com/posts/3429830
> 
> hmmm. a pretty decent list.


I absolutely hate Ashton Kutcher.... and dislike sean William Scott even more... I'd love any Hal list and them on seperately sides of the world.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I absolutely hate Ashton Kutcher.... and dislike sean William Scott even more... I'd love any Hal list and them on seperately sides of the world.


Speaking of the Kutch, in her prime, Demi Moore could have been a great Carol, at least visually.

----------


## Johnny

Early 90s Demi was totally Carol material.

----------


## silly

> I absolutely hate Ashton Kutcher.... and dislike sean William Scott even more... I'd love any Hal list and them on seperately sides of the world.


yeah, i'm not so sure with sean william scott as hal. although i could see him as guy though. the other guys on the list look solid though. didn't armie hammer play lone ranger? seems like a big guy when standing next to johnny depp. i always imagined hal as someone who can stand next to superman and not be eclipsed by him.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> I think GL's best chance is like it was before. Quality writing and art from one of DC's best concepts, lead to the Hal Jordan and the GLC book outperforming the competition and therefore demanding recognition and media exposure. As crazy as it seems DC's media muscle was behind Amazons Attack (a crossover using a concept that they had just recently used), the Sinestro Corp War came out of nowhere and lit up the industry. I prefer GL's return to prominence be because of that and not just because some head honcho's in the media department because they are notoriously fickle.


it could be both. the comic book only reaches so narrow a market. on my perfect world, warner brothers would be capitalizing green lantern like disney does with star wars.

----------


## j9ac9k

> yeah, i'm not so sure with sean william scott as hal. although i could see him as guy though. the other guys on the list look solid though. didn't armie hammer play lone ranger? seems like a big guy when standing next to johnny depp. i always imagined hal as someone who can stand next to superman and not be eclipsed by him.


You can see Hammer stand next to Superman in "Man from U.N.C.L.E."  I would be cool with him as Hal (he had already been cast as Batman once...) and he and Cavill have history...

For that matter, you can see Hal (Reynolds) and Wonder Woman (with CK's dad and Comissioner Gordon) in "Criminal". (though I'm not sure if they're in any scenes together...)

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> Early 90s Demi was totally Carol material.


someone should make a top ten carol casting list.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> You can see Hammer stand next to Superman in "Man from U.N.C.L.E."  I would be cool with him as Hal (he had already been cast as Batman once...) and he and Cavill have history...
> 
> For that matter, you can see Hal (Reynolds) and Wonder Woman (with CK's dad and Comissioner Gordon) in "Criminal". (though I'm not sure if they're in any scenes together...)


yeah, forgot about man from u.n.c.l.e., although armie hammer is a lot bigger than henry cavil from what i remember in that movie. (or is it just during the fight scenes where i got that impression).

anyways, what i meant to say was i always felt that hal and clark where kinda the same size and build. it would just feel different if a justice leaguer would be bigger than superman.

----------


## liwanag

> 


still hope that dceu would do hal jordan justice.

----------


## Johnny

Hopefully Johns would do something about it.

----------


## Shadowice

> Man that editorial note made my blood boil the first time I saw it...
> 
> If you just want to skip to Hal's next appearances I think it would be Final Night, GL 81, GL 101-106, then Day of Judgement.


Finally caught up to those issues plus Secret Files and Origins.
Final Night: I know the Parallax retcon wasn't until Rebirth but Batman seems like a dick.
Funeral issue: Man this issue redeemed Kyle for me, such a good sport about Hal (and he's back with Donna?  :Embarrassment:  ). Lol at the Constantine cameo. Glad Wally spoke too but this issue and FN seem to push Ollie as Hal's best friend way more than Barry (but I guess it's because Ollie's death was also recent).
Pre-Parallax Hal issues: Aww I got really excited with Hal returning and Kyle admiring him (until he gets jealous :P). Kyle's interactions with Wally and Bats were great, and it was nice to see Hal with Carol and Tom again.
Days of Judgement: Johns wrote this series? Great. The magic group was pretty cool and I also like how Johns gives some spotlight to Ronnie and Ray (just like in Blackest Night/Brightest Day!). Yay for Hal acting more responsible and aware of the things he has done.



> Technically after Day of Judgement Hal got a Spinoff series as Spectre.... Then a few guest spots in JLA, Flash, and the Green Arrow reboot.  Then Rebirth





> If you want to read some Spectre Hal stuff (which I personally really enjoyed) here's some issues to check out: 
> 
> Day of Judgement #1-5
> JLA #35
> Green Lantern v3 #119
> Legends of the DCU #33-36
> The Spectre v4 #1-27
> JLA/Spectre Soul War #1-2
> JSA #60-62
> ...


Sweet, thanks! I'll continue with them. I've also read JLA Year One and Brave and the Bold before  :Big Grin: 
JLA: Hal's line to Barry about he expects both them to make it to the end old, ouch lol Black Canary (and her relationship with Barry), Aquaman's trouble with speaking in land and MM's recording information about superheroes were pretty great as well.
Brave and the Bold: LOOOOVE Barry and Hal's friendship. The issues with Jay&Alan, Ollie and the one with the Star Sapphires that takes place after Iris' death were amazing. Did Hal ever pay Barry for all that money? Haha.

Also love this page:
glgreatness.jpg

----------


## Johnny

Damn, it's not right when Hal looks older than Alan. lol

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> Damn, it's not right when Hal looks older than Alan. lol


Well, at least we can also always blame that on Parallax  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> 


I miss the part of the Johns run where Hal was on Earth and we got a real re-building of his supporting cast and Rogues Gallery without having to keep him away from Earth all the time.

----------


## silly

> Well, at least we can also always blame that on Parallax .
> 
> 
> I miss the part of the Johns run where Hal was on Earth and we got a real re-building of his supporting cast and Rogues Gallery without having to keep him away from Earth all the time.


yep, i prefer it if hal is earth stationed. i'd love to see a his rogues gallery be updated. people like goldface, polaris, sonar, shark, etc.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would love to see an updates Doctor Polaris.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I miss the part of the Johns run where Hal was on Earth and we got a real re-building of his supporting cast and Rogues Gallery without having to keep him away from Earth all the time.


Your quote had me wondering, yes I love Hal as a pilot(especially one working for the government), and earth time humanizes him, so it isn't just one major conflict after another, his niece, Coast City the rest. However what books actually have the right combination of big events and grounding issues these days? I don't typically read Superman books (though the current book is one of Rebirth's best) it seems to have a near perfect ratio of Clark at home vs Clark fighting villains, however I can't recall many quiet moments in the Batman books that I do cover on a regular basis. My point being, is that characters going from event to event without much plain character building isn't an issue unique to Green Lantern and Hal Jordan.

----------


## Johnny

True, but at least these guys spend most of their time on Earth. You won't see a modern-day Action Comics run, where Superman is in space for 15 issues.

----------


## Frontier

It also probably doesn't help that the typical divide between the main book and the Corps. book, where one is set on Earth and the other is set in space, is now divided between Simon and Jessica on Earth and every other GL in space.

----------


## silly

> I would love to see an updates Doctor Polaris.


he is dc's magneto. the guy has a lot of potential if dc decides to flesh him out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

One could argue the first Doctor Polaris was a weird mix of Magneto & Green Goblin (with split personalities).

I love crazy train villains.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

The Shark has a power set that makes him an interesting earth bound foe of Hal, he is the closest thing Hal has to Gorilla Grodd, who would make for a great antagonist for a GL arc.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


From what I recall from that battle, was the Shark that powerful, or was Hal still rusty?

----------


## j9ac9k

> One could argue the first Doctor Polaris was a weird mix of Magneto & Green Goblin (with split personalities).
> 
> I love crazy train villains.


Dr Polaris, Eclipso, Star Sapphire, even Hallalax - there have been plenty of split personas in the GL franchise.

----------


## Matt

> From what I recall from that battle, was the Shark that powerful, or was Hal still rusty?


I believe, in that issue, one of Hal's problems was that the charge of his ring was rather low - hence why he has his power battery in those shots.  The Shark then ate it.

----------


## Johnny

> I believe, in that issue, one of Hal's problems was that the charge of his ring was rather low - hence why he has his power battery in those shots.  The Shark then ate it.


And afterwards he got a tongue lashing for it. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Dr Polaris, Eclipso, Star Sapphire, even Hallalax - there have been plenty of split personas in the GL franchise.


The crazy train should not make stops to Gotham, exclusively.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I believe, in that issue, one of Hal's problems was that the charge of his ring was rather low - hence why he has his power battery in those shots.  The Shark then ate it.


True, but it seemed weird he would recharge so close to a battleground. If he charged the ring a few miles higher, the Shark would not have been able to attack. Perhaps Hal was feeling a sense of urgency.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

In three issues Venditti has done a better job of characterizing and portraying Hal then he did in his entire original run. 

I have no idea how it happened, but I can't complain  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

Agreed. Same thing goes for Benjamin Percy on Green Arrow. His New 52 run was mediocre, now the GA book is firing on all cylinders.

----------


## silly

> 


hold on. is this king shark of suicide squad? wasn't he on cw's the flash too?

----------


## Johnny

> hold on. is this king shark of suicide squad? wasn't he on cw's the flash too?


It's "The Shark", he is a minor DC villain. King Shark from the Suicide Squad is a different character and yeah, he was on The Flash.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> It's "The Shark", he is a minor DC villain. King Shark from the Suicide Squad is a different character and yeah, he was on The Flash.


oh ok. wouldn't be too surprised if the two were related.


about the shark, seems like an odd member to hal's rogues gallery. i keep thinking that hal needs villains that could fly. although the shark having psychic powers is a great idea.

----------


## silly

> In three issues Venditti has done a better job of characterizing and portraying Hal then he did in his entire original run. 
> 
> I have no idea how it happened, but I can't complain .


hopefully people will take notice and this translates to bigger sales. 

and make green lantern a pillar of dc again.

----------


## buffalorock

> hopefully people will take notice and this translates to bigger sales. 
> 
> and make green lantern a pillar of dc again.


I've snagged my brother and comic buddy to pick it up haha

But yeah Venditti's rebirth stuff has been great so far, hopefully he keeps the drama moving and the characterization on point

It'd be nice to be a pillar again, and I think we will be seeing more down the line.

----------


## Johnny

http://www.newsarama.com/30614-rebir...es-charts.html

_Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps Rebirth_ was in the top ten this month. I have to say, despite the very obvious reason why this happened, it still warms my heart to see a Hal Jordan book once again outselling every Marvel book sans the big event one. It's a nice feeling.  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

And it's also great to see Venditti really on-point and doing a good job on a Green Lantern book (at least so far)  :Big Grin: .

It'd be awesome if Green Lantern gets into enough of a strong, solid, position again to where the other Earth GL's can get their own book again so not everybody is stuck in one Corps. book like we have now. 

I think Venditti is actually doing a good job on a characterization front with everybody, and it does give the title the feel of a sprawling space opera epic with the big cast, but I think they'll still be some contention in the fandom so long as all the favorites are stuck in one book with "Hal Jordan" being the first name in the title.

----------


## space Gandalf

The book has had a really strong start, Venditti has nailed down the voice of every character so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing the Green Lanterns clash with the Sinestro Corps again, it feels like forever since they were in direct conflict. I wonder how Soranik will react to this whole thing. I forget, did the GL's know that she was with Sinestro?

The art has been impressive too, Rafa Sandoval draws a great Hal Jordan and Sinestro is looking good in his new outfit.

----------


## Elaborate Scheme

I love Hal, but I'm also of the belief that John, Guy, and Kyle are being relegated to support characters and I wish they would get some more significance. Especially John, who I admit I have a strong bias towards. (Really wish he had a solo.)

Still, Hal Jordan and the GLC is my favorite Rebirth title at the moment. The story is great. The characterization is great. And the art is spectacular! I'm not really feeling the Green Lanterns series and I'm not a fan of those two. I'm probably going to drop it after the first arc.

----------


## Johnny

The way I see it, as long as the two books are doing well, there's always the possibility of getting more titles down the line. If GLs and H&TGLC remain consistent good sellers, they might give Hal a solo title again or give John back the GLC book or make another limited Kyle series, etc. DC only cares about numbers, if the books give them numbers, we'd get more content.

----------


## Frontier

> The book has had a really strong start, Venditti has nailed down the voice of every character so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing the Green Lanterns clash with the Sinestro Corps again, it feels like forever since they were in direct conflict. I wonder how Soranik will react to this whole thing. I forget, did the GL's know that she was with Sinestro?
> 
> The art has been impressive too, Rafa Sandoval draws a great Hal Jordan and Sinestro is looking good in his new outfit.


I didn't read Sinestro, but I think Soranik "jumped ship" around the time the the other GL's went missing, which is why she wasn't with them. 

I'm curious to see how Iolande or Kyle might react to her working with her father and joining the Sinestro Corps, even if she's already starting to realize the mistake she made.

----------


## silly

> http://www.newsarama.com/30614-rebir...es-charts.html
> 
> _Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps Rebirth_ was in the top ten this month. I have to say, despite the very obvious reason why this happened, it still warms my heart to see a Hal Jordan book once again outselling every Marvel book sans the big event one. It's a nice feeling.


i'm happy with what i'm seeing so far. 

i remember getting excited once when aquaman was in the top ten and beat every marvel title. funny feeling the same thing now.

----------


## Skeleton13

Hal Jordan needs to be the sole Green Lantern in the Justice League title. "Baz" and "Julia" need to go away forever. 

JLA should look like this:

Superman
Batman
Wonder Woman 
Green Lantern (Jordan)
The Flash 
Aquaman 
Martian Manhunter

----------


## Johnny



----------


## sifighter

> The book has had a really strong start, Venditti has nailed down the voice of every character so far. I'm really looking forward to seeing the Green Lanterns clash with the Sinestro Corps again, it feels like forever since they were in direct conflict. I wonder how Soranik will react to this whole thing. I forget, did the GL's know that she was with Sinestro?
> 
> The art has been impressive too, Rafa Sandoval draws a great Hal Jordan and Sinestro is looking good in his new outfit.


She didn't exactly get a say in the matter when it came to becoming a Sinestro corps member, Sinestro's oracle Lyssa Drak told him the corps would disappear so he forced a ring on his daughter before they they all got sucked into the past.

----------


## Skeleton13

> 


Yes, this is the JLA.

----------


## liwanag

> 


or this

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

alex ross should make another mini series for dc again. just sayin'.

----------


## Skeleton13

> or this


This second shot is cool as well. I like the addition of Hawkman, Red Tornado and Green Arrow, but beyond that I think we're pushing way too many characters.

Regardless, Jordan should be the only Green Lantern, ever welcomed home to the JLA, far as I'm concerned.

----------


## Johnny

> This second shot is cool as well. I like the addition of Hawkman, Red Tornado and Green Arrow, but beyond that I think we're pushing way too many characters.
> 
> Regardless, Jordan should be the only Green Lantern, ever welcomed home to the JLA, far as I'm concerned.


Well, more often than not, that seems to be case. There have been and will be different GLs on the League, but Jordan always seems to find his way back there no matter what. Personally, I'm rarely annoyed by another GL's presence in the JLA. Maybe Gardner at times, but Guy is meant to be annoying.

----------


## themiddle

> This second shot is cool as well. I like the addition of Hawkman, Red Tornado and Green Arrow, but beyond that I think we're pushing way too many characters.
> 
> Regardless, Jordan should be the only Green Lantern, ever welcomed home to the JLA, far as I'm concerned.


whenever the justice league is concerned, it will always be hal for me.

----------


## Frontier

> Well, more often than not, that seems to be case. There have been and will be different GLs on the League, but Jordan always seems to find his way back there no matter what. Personally, I'm rarely annoyed by another GL's presence in the JLA. Maybe Gardner at times, but Guy is meant to be annoying.


I sometimes wonder if having different GL's in different Justice League books, while they're also still in the actual Green Lantern books, could go a long way to improving the issues fans have with their favorite GL being underrepresented. 

I always though, with the Justice League United being the primarily "Space Justice League," that John would've made a lot of sense on that team.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I sometimes wonder if having different GL's in different Justice League books, while they're also still in the actual Green Lantern books, could go a long way to improving the issues fans have with their favorite GL being underrepresented. 
> 
> I always though, with the Justice League United being the primarily "Space Justice League," that John would've made a lot of sense on that team.


I would be fine with John on a cosmic JL team.

I'm okay with Hal on the Earth JL; just don't write him as the class clown.

----------


## Johnny

> I sometimes wonder if having different GL's in different Justice League books, while they're also still in the actual Green Lantern books, could go a long way to improving the issues fans have with their favorite GL being underrepresented. 
> 
> I always though, with the Justice League United being the primarily "Space Justice League," that John would've made a lot of sense on that team.


I believe it definitely will. Having different JL books with different Lanterns in each of them, who can also have solo books, would really help against the notion some fans may have that certain characters are being shoved down their throats while others are being underrepresented. I think this can be resolved rather easily in comics, what tends to be a bigger issue is when it pertains to other media. In animation, TV shows or live-action movies, the people in charge obviously have to choose a limited number of characters to use and often do it under the presumption that this would be their flagship characters for years to come. Naturally fans who don't support these exact characters won't like that because "their guys" aren't there. It's one thing in comics where you can have Hal in one JL book, John in another or Kyle in a 3rd one. In movies the selection process doesn't usually work that way, at least at first. If you have Barry in the world-building stages of the DCEU, then at first you won't have Wally along with him. Wally for instance is in the CW Flash show, but he didn't show up until the middle of the second season and he is a supporting character. The show's world-building was done with Barry at the forefront. So in my opinion when it comes to other media, there's hardly ever a way to please everyone(perhaps Young Justice is one of the few examples of a show that fans of pretty much any legacy character seemed to like). The comics though can do something about it and what you suggested is a good compensation for that.

----------


## Frontier

A new Venditti interview.

I have to say...I continue to like what I'm hearing from him in interviews, and so far he's been doing a great job with the book. A real turnover from his last run  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> A new Venditti interview.
> 
> I have to say...I continue to like what I'm hearing from him in interviews, and so far he's been doing a great job with the book. A real turnover from his last run .


good article. i'm liking what i'm reading from venditti




> Yeah, it's always Hal who's the one who's pushing those boundaries. He has a line in the one-shot where he says, "The Guardians have always said only they can make a ring. I can't believe it took me this long to prove them wrong." You know what I mean? Why did he never try that before? That's kind of his personality. He's always pushing those boundaries. He believes he's capable of anything, and because willpower, and that belief in yourself is sort of what defines a Green Lantern, because he believes he's capable of anything, he's kind of capable of anything. It really ties into what is at the core concept of the Green Lantern characters.





> Hal is somebody who goes with his gut, and trusts his instincts, and he's intelligent, but he's very impulsive. He's got that sort of pilot mentality.


although i'm not so sure what a pilot mentality is actually.

----------


## Johnny

I'm guessing someone who flies by the seat of their pants. And in Hal's case that's figurative as well as literal. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> or this


Ray has the best seat in the house.

----------


## vartox

> A new Venditti interview.
> 
> I have to say...I continue to like what I'm hearing from him in interviews, and so far he's been doing a great job with the book. A real turnover from his last run .


I'm still not sold on HJGLC although it hasn't actually disappointed me yet...

I am really curious about Hal's new ring/abilities though, it will be interesting to see how those play out.

----------


## Johnny

Just for the hell of it, I decided to compare the sales of the first two issues(Rebirth + #1) of the two GL books and I noticed that the two HJ&TGLC issues sold 222K combined, compared to 184K combined for the two GLs issues. The "secondary" book beat the "main" book by almost 40K combined, despite that it started a month and a half into the Rebirth initiative and despite that Baz and Cruz are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the JL book that was #1 this month. Seems like regardless of heavy promotion, people were still more interested in seeing what the established guys were doing, compared to the rookies.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Just for the hell of it, I decided to compare the sales of the first two issues(Rebirth + #1) of the two GL books and I noticed that the two HJ&TGLC issues sold 222K combined, compared to 184K combined for the two GLs issues. The "secondary" book beat the "main" book by almost 40K combined, despite that it started a month and a half into the Rebirth initiative and despite that Baz and Cruz are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the JL book that was #1 this month. Seems like despite the heavy promotion, people were still more interested in seeing what the established guys were doing, compared to the rookies.


I can't say that is unexpected. It will be interesting to follow the sales on both books after the initial storylines end.

----------


## Frontier

> Just for the hell of it, I decided to compare the sales of the first two issues(Rebirth + #1) of the two GL books and I noticed that the two HJ&TGLC issues sold 222K combined, compared to 184K combined for the two GLs issues. The "secondary" book beat the "main" book by almost 40K combined, despite that it started a month and a half into the Rebirth initiative and despite that Baz and Cruz are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the JL book that was #1 this month. Seems like regardless of heavy promotion, people were still more interested in seeing what the established guys were doing, compared to the rookies.


Maybe stuffing all the other Earth Lanterns into one book and having Hal's name in the title _wasn't_ actually bad idea  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though I'm still finding Green Lanterns with Simon and Jessica to be a pretty solid title, so I hope it continues to do well also  :Smile: .

----------


## The Whovian

> Just for the hell of it, I decided to compare the sales of the first two issues(Rebirth + #1) of the two GL books and I noticed that the two HJ&TGLC issues sold 222K combined, compared to 184K combined for the two GLs issues. The "secondary" book beat the "main" book by almost 40K combined, despite that it started a month and a half into the Rebirth initiative and despite that Baz and Cruz are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the JL book that was #1 this month. Seems like regardless of heavy promotion, people were still more interested in seeing what the established guys were doing, compared to the rookies.


Count me as one of the established guys fan. Don't care for Baz or Cruz at all.

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, my biggest issue with Green Lanterns isn't the leads but the fact that it's blatantly ignoring everything that happened in Soule's Red Lanterns run  :Confused: .

----------


## vartox

> Just for the hell of it, I decided to compare the sales of the first two issues(Rebirth + #1) of the two GL books and I noticed that the two HJ&TGLC issues sold 222K combined, compared to 184K combined for the two GLs issues. The "secondary" book beat the "main" book by almost 40K combined, despite that it started a month and a half into the Rebirth initiative and despite that Baz and Cruz are on the Rebirth marquee, as well as in the JL book that was #1 this month. Seems like regardless of heavy promotion, people were still more interested in seeing what the established guys were doing, compared to the rookies.


Since all the June releases immediately got second printings I wouldn't be surprised if most LCSes ordered July books higher right off the bat. Still it is cool to see GL books doing well again  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> Since all the June releases immediately got second printings I wouldn't be surprised if most LCSes ordered July books higher right off the bat.


Yeah, I thought about that too. I used to think it was a mistake to have the second book come out 6 weeks after Rebirth started, but I guess they totally knew what they were doing.

----------


## silly

> Count me as one of the established guys fan. Don't care for Baz or Cruz at all.


i hope dc has this big master plan for the green lantern franchise. like how long do they plan simon and jessica to be part of the league? does it mean that hal, guy, kyle and john wont?

----------


## Johnny

> i hope dc has this big master plan for the green lantern franchise. like how long do they plan simon and jessica to be part of the league? does it mean that hal, guy, kyle and john wont?


As long as they think they need to establish them. Didio said they have a two year plan for Rebirth, maybe afterwards the JL line-up would change again.

----------


## silly

> As long as they think they need to establish them. Didio said they have a two year plan for Rebirth, maybe afterwards the JL line-up would change again.


that and hoping that wb has plans to include hal in the justice league franchise.

----------


## Johnny

Well, despite that GL seems to get the shaft a lot lately, Hal is still treated as an important character by DC, so maybe it's reasonable to assume that he won't be ignored for good by the JL movies. I still think leaving any GL out of JL1 makes the Lanterns look second class, but with Johns there, you know he won't allow GL to be MIA forever.

----------


## buffalorock



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I loved that issue. It clearly showed Hal as heavy hitter, taking on a being capable of beating Superman to death.

----------


## buffalorock

> I loved that issue. It clearly showed Hal as heavy hitter, taking on a being capable of beating Superman to death.


I remember that comic being hard to find at the time, to point that my buddy and older bro almost came to blows because one of their copies got a crease on it. 

I was still fairly young and all I had was Hal's Super Powers toy(still have it) so this was one of my first comic experiences with him(the tiny comics that came with the toys don't count haha)

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I read that story from the Death of Superman trade.

IIRC, that Green Lantern mini comic had Hal teaming up with Robin (Dick Grayson) against the Joker.

----------


## phantom1592

> I loved that issue. It clearly showed Hal as heavy hitter, taking on a being capable of beating Superman to death.


Coast City was my first exposure to Mongul. Still, I loved that issue so much. Bittersweet since it was the beginning of the end for Hal... but that was a GREAT showing. Got some good hits... Took some Massive ones... Still had the strength and confidence to pull out the victory. Really everything I look for in a GL comic ^_^





> I remember that comic being hard to find at the time, to point that my buddy and older bro almost came to blows because one of their copies got a crease on it.


Oh yes... That was a tough one, since it was a tie-in to the Return of Superman series. Not really 'advertised' back then and people were buying up multiple copies of everything back then. It was a lot like the Justice League issue that tied in with Death of Superman where doomsday kicked the teeth out of the whole league before getting to superman. THAT one I never DID get a copy of at the time :/ 

This one?? I already had GL in my pull lists at the time ^_^

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Guy's reaction always kills me  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag

> 



one of rebirth's so many memorable moments.

----------


## liwanag

this one is really creepy...

----------


## Johnny

I've always known Hal can be a bit of an ass, but scarring kids for life? Bad Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> I've always known Hal can be a bit of an ass, but scarring kids for life? Bad Hal.


To be fair, he's The Spectre in this, and The Spectre has always been kind of an A-hole  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

> this one is really creepy...


The Spectre Hal series had a lot of really great covers, I love that picture.




> I've always known Hal can be a bit of an ass, but scarring kids for life? Bad Hal.


To be fair, Secret was a murder victim who was nearly recruited by Darkseid, I think she is plenty scarred even without knowing the truth about Harrison Ford  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> The Spectre Hal series had a lot of really great covers, I love that picture.


the series was decent too from what i remember. although it felt a bit like a vertigo title.

----------


## buffalorock

> I read that story from the Death of Superman trade.
> 
> IIRC, that Green Lantern mini comic had Hal teaming up with Robin (Dick Grayson) against the Joker.





Yeah, that's the one. I have a few of these comics.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

So going by the recent solicits, it sounds like Hal vanishes after beating Sinestro, probably in part because of his new ring. 

Now, obviously he's not going to be gone on a permanent basis, or for very long, but I imagine this might give the Corps. and the other Lanterns more time in the spotlight, which is fine  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, that's the one. I have a few of these comics.


Damn....you found it!

What the hell did I do with those mini comics?

I need a TARDIS.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Somebody caught a little bit of a certain fear bug.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> So going by the recent solicits, it sounds like Hal vanishes after beating Sinestro, probably in part because of his new ring. 
> 
> Now, obviously he's not going to be gone on a permanent basis, or for very long, but I imagine this might give the Corps. and the other Lanterns more time in the spotlight, which is fine .


hpefully it wont be that long.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> So going by the recent solicits, it sounds like Hal vanishes after beating Sinestro, probably in part because of his new ring. 
> 
> Now, obviously he's not going to be gone on a permanent basis, or for very long, but I imagine this might give the Corps. and the other Lanterns more time in the spotlight, which is fine .


Venditti has said that each story arc will focus on two of the Earth Lanterns, and Sinestro's Law appears to focus on Hal and John, the latter of whom is finally leader of the Corps.

----------


## Johnny

Henry likes being a troll.  :Smile:

----------


## silly

> Henry likes being a troll.


makes me hope for a superman/green lantern brave and the bold mini.

----------


## liwanag

> Henry likes being a troll.


perfect time for some green lantern casting news.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if the next arc will be the one that brings in Carol, given what happens to Hal? Maybe she comes in to help find him using their emotional connection to track where he's vanished off to?

----------


## silly

> I wonder if the next arc will be the one that brings in Carol, given what happens to Hal? Maybe she comes in to help find him using their emotional connection to track where he's vanished off to?


i think i saw somewhere of a title with kyle and carol fighting over space ice cream or something. to tell the truth, i prefer carol to go with hal instead.

----------


## jbmasta

> i think i saw somewhere of a title with kyle and carol fighting over space ice cream or something. to tell the truth, i prefer carol to go with hal instead.


That's New Talent Showcase in November, an 80 page one-off that looks to be a series of vignettes where new writers can show what they can do.

----------


## vartox

> I wonder if the next arc will be the one that brings in Carol, given what happens to Hal? Maybe she comes in to help find him using their emotional connection to track where he's vanished off to?


That's what I'm thinking/hoping will happen. I think Venditti said Carol will be in the next arc, and the solicits that just came out make it sound like Hal's going to need help getting out of wherever he ends up. Could be a good opportunity to start re-establishing them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

I'm thinking this is where Kyle steps in. If Hal finds himself in the Dead Zone again, or if he becomes part of the emotional spectrum or whatever, as the gauntlet previously tried to do to him, makes sense for Kyle to show up. And naturally Carol as well.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm thinking this is where Kyle steps in. If Hal finds himself in the Dead Zone again, or if he becomes part of the emotional spectrum or whatever, as the gauntlet previously tried to do to him, makes sense for Kyle to show up. And naturally Carol as well.


Hopefully Venditti takes the opportunity to finally, mercifully, nip Kyle and Carol's relationship in the bud, though we still have that new artists showcase coming up featuring them together...

----------


## silly

just saw this article.

http://www.movienewsguide.com/justic...e=snsanalytics

i still prefer that they cast a young hal jordan. somehow about the same age as barry allen.

----------


## Johnny

I'm still surprised they went with such a young Barry but I think Hal should be at least in his early to mid 30s. If he will be the more experienced GL if those rumors are to be believed, then you can't have a 25 year old Hal.

----------


## phantom1592

> just saw this article.
> 
> http://www.movienewsguide.com/justic...e=snsanalytics
> 
> i still prefer that they cast a young hal jordan. somehow about the same age as barry allen.


Ehhh... I prefer a Hal who is a bit more mature... not OLD per se, but in his 30's at least. someone who can speak with an authority and not just be a punk kid. In the silver age, all the heroes started as adults... it wasn't till later when teens were the going thing.

I've long said Fillian was PERFECT for the role. A bit MORE perfect 10 years ago.... but certainly still able to pull it off.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Henry likes being a troll.


Funny enough, Henry kinda looks like Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> just saw this article.
> 
> http://www.movienewsguide.com/justic...e=snsanalytics
> 
> i still prefer that they cast a young hal jordan. somehow about the same age as barry allen.


good list. although nathan fillion would have been awsome as hal mybe 5 years ago.

----------


## phantom1592

> good list. although nathan fillion would have been awsome as hal mybe 5 years ago.



http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hTiRnqnvDs
What should have been  :Frown:

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## themiddle

> i think i saw somewhere of a title with kyle and carol fighting over space ice cream or something. to tell the truth, i prefer carol to go with hal instead.


wish carol (and hal) would go back earthside.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Ah....chibi GL's  :Embarrassment: .

And John with a soul patch  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> wish carol (and hal) would go back earthside.


I'm kinda wondering how long Carol has been in space at this point. For all the guff she's given Hal about being Green Lantern so much, when was the last time she took off her ring and ran her company on Earth?  

Though I guess if she's been looking for Kyle all this time, it's a little more understandable.

----------


## adrikito

> 


I liked the image, Hal and the two most important characters in his life..

----------


## mrumsey

Pretty awesome fan trailer for BN

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


As I'm looking at Carol, this image pops in my head.



Then I think, Carol should make quick work of the lethal protector.

Would Sinestro find use for Brock, or consider him rubbish?

I think it could go either way.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Sometimes I think Kilowog gets the 5th Beetle treatment.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I liked the image, Hal and the two most important characters in his life..


Sometimes I think the most important person in Hal's life is his dad, based on Geoff's writing.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> Sometimes I think the most important person in Hal's life is his dad, based on Geoff's writing.


I think he was one of the defining influences in Hal's life, definitely.

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm kinda wondering how long Carol has been in space at this point. For all the guff she's given Hal about being Green Lantern so much, when was the last time she took off her ring and ran her company on Earth?  
> 
> Though I guess if she's been looking for Kyle all this time, it's a little more understandable.


She's back to running the company in New Guardians Annual #2, but left after ten minutes to check in on Kyle. No idea what she got up to during the events of The Omega Men, which took months. I'm assuming she tried the emotional tether thing early on and gave up unless the Guardian's deal that Lanterns stay out of Vega interfered with that plan. Until New Talent Showcase in November, New Guardians #40 back in March 2015 will have been the most recent substantial appearance of Carol.

----------


## vartox

> 


That's pretty lovely, is it an upcoming variant? 




> She's back to running the company in New Guardians Annual #2, but left after ten minutes to check in on Kyle. No idea what she got up to during the events of The Omega Men, which took months. I'm assuming she tried the emotional tether thing early on and gave up unless the Guardian's deal that Lanterns stay out of Vega interfered with that plan. Until New Talent Showcase in November, New Guardians #40 back in March 2015 will have been the most recent substantial appearance of Carol.


I haven't liked how Carol has been written for ages now. I know she'll be in HJGLC eventually, I hope she finally gets some better characterization :/

----------


## Frontier

> I haven't liked how Carol has been written for ages now. I know she'll be in HJGLC eventually, I hope she finally gets some better characterization :/


The same could be said for Hal for a majority of Venditti's run. If he can pull such a massive shift in quality of characterization for Hal, hopefully the same can be true for Carol  :Smile: .

I kinda wonder if he's changed his mind on their relationship at all...and if maybe talking with Johns has anything to do with the turnover in his writing? 

I'm also curious to see how Star Sapphire is used in Justice League Action. It looks like we're getting a lot of the other Corps. in there.

----------


## vartox

> The same could be said for Hal for a majority of Venditti's run. If he can pull such a massive shift in quality of characterization for Hal, hopefully the same can be true for Carol .
> 
> I kinda wonder if he's changed his mind on their relationship at all...and if maybe talking with Johns has anything to do with the turnover in his writing? 
> 
> I'm also curious to see how Star Sapphire is used in Justice League Action. It looks like we're getting a lot of the other Corps. in there.


I don't know, I remember in an old interview from a year or two ago he said he split up Hal and Carol because he didn't like them together, but in a much more recent one he said he split them up because he didn't have plans for her but she was a great character so she didn't want to leave her tied to Hal while he wasn't writing her. But he has said she's going to show up in the second arc in HJGLC... (also I'm not so sure I buy that he thinks she's a good character because he wrote her really poorly!)

I don't think the way Venditti characterized Hal in GL was that bad, it was more that he kept putting him in awful situations and rarely gave him any chances to shine. HJGLC seems better in that regard so far but I don't trust the book yet, I really don't want it to get as miserable as GL was.

----------


## Johnny

> That's pretty lovely, is it an upcoming variant?


Yes, I believe it's for the next issue.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> 


Rafa Sandoval's art is pretty great, I'm really pleased he's on this book.

----------


## silly

> 


man, mr. nowlan should draw more covers. great work.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


omg.... who drew this?

----------


## silly

> 


this is nice. great colors.

----------


## jbmasta

> 


I would seriously consider getting this as a poster.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Apparently Rafa Sandoval is a DC exclusive now. Neat!

----------


## Frontier

> Apparently Rafa Sandoval is a DC exclusive now. Neat!


That's awesome to hear. I hope he keeps doing Green Lantern work going forward  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

Yep, just heard that, too. He shared that on his FB page earlier:




Congrats to the man, he is doing a great job on the Hal book.

----------


## liwanag

> I think he was one of the defining influences in Hal's life, definitely.


i think so too... the tragedy that hal had at such a young age and how he handles it is a big part of his "mythology". i guess, for me that separates hal from the other earth based lanterns.

i wish dc could expand further hal's background, same thing they did for bruce wayne and clark kent.

----------


## Frontier

> Yep, just heard that, too. He shared that on his FB page earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the man, he is doing a great job on the Hal book.


I love his Hal memorabilia in the background  :Wink: .

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> i think so too... the tragedy that hal had at such a young age and how he handles it is a big part of his "mythology". i guess, for me that separates hal from the other earth based lanterns.
> 
> i wish dc could expand further hal's background, same thing they did for bruce wayne and clark kent.


The Green Lantern one-shot for Darkseid War explores Hal at a young age, specifically in the wake of his father's death. It's a strong issue and worth reading even if you don't intend to read Darkseid War. Even some of the art feels like a throwback to an earlier period.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Since Slade did not catch Hal unaware, this fight should end quicker than an old Mike Tyson fight from the 1980's.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Perhaps Hal has hypnotic dance moves.

----------


## buffalorock



----------


## Frontier

> 


Well, somebody has a lot of confidence in themselves  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Looks like DC's merchandise department is really from the Silver Age.

----------


## phantom1592

> i think so too... the tragedy that hal had at such a young age and how he handles it is a big part of his "mythology". i guess, for me that separates hal from the other earth based lanterns.
> 
> i wish dc could expand further hal's background, same thing they did for bruce wayne and clark kent.


Is it though? 

The vast majority of his silver age history never mentioned dad at all. It was mentioned in Emerald Dawn that he was living in dad's shadow... but the rest of his pre-parallax days didn't dwell on it either. Compared to how much the Waynes or Kents or Krypton is referenced in the other books... this fascination with the plane explosion is a pretty recent development.  I would love some more comparisons to Hal and Bruce comparing how they adapted to loss... but I don't see it as INTEGRAL to Hal's mythology. 

However, I WILL say that the fact that he HAD a dad separates  Hal from the other Lanterns. It's one of the reasons I hate his space adventures so much... Hal has a VERY rich supporting cast on earth full of family, brothers, nephews/nieces... he has girlfriends, ex-girlfriends... he has best friends with Tom not to mention Ollie and Barry... He has day jobs and co-workers and responsibilities...

The other GL's? Not so much. Kyle came close, but they had a habit of ending his relationships pretty badly, and eventually Kyle, John and Guy had very little 'out of costume' lives at all. All their friends, girlfriends, etc. were all part of the superhero community... or even just the Corp. 

 Hal's out of costume life can be just as important to him as IN costume life. This is what I feel makes a great character. The modern GL philosophy would be like having ONLY superman and never dealing with any Clark Kent....

----------


## Frontier

God, when was the last time we saw Tom? A random New Guardians issue?

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I really like Hal's Earthbound supporting cast and villains. It seems pointless to make a big deal over having an Earthling GL, with Earth in his sector, and then do nothing with his Earth-related things. I would like a new writer who could give some attention on Dr. Polaris, Sonar and Tattooed Man (has anything been done with him since _Final Crisis_? With a family of his own, he may be the most interesting of the bunch). 




> Looks like DC's merchandise department is really from the Silver Age.


That is glorious, and I want it.

----------


## phantom1592

> I really like Hal's Earthbound supporting cast and villains. It seems pointless to make a big deal over having an Earthling GL, with Earth in his sector, and then do nothing with his Earth-related things. I would like a new writer who could give some attention on Dr. Polaris, Sonar and Tattooed Man (has anything been done with him since _Final Crisis_? With a family of his own, he may be the most interesting of the bunch).


So many people just want to see GL in space... I think a great compromise would be to stick John or Kyle in the Corp having space adventures in charge of the Corp and dealing with Aliens... And put Hal on Earth with the League and hanging out with Barry and eating chili with Ollie. 

Just too much potential been wasted since the last half of John's run.

----------


## vartox

I skimmed JLA #9 today, Hal looked a little... different...








> God, when was the last time we saw Tom? A random New Guardians issue?


New Guardians #0, I think. Same issue that Carol found an engagement ring in Hal's locker  :Frown:

----------


## Frontier

> I skimmed JLA #9 today, Hal looked a little... different...


Huh. Hal doesn't look half-bad with a beard. 




> New Guardians #0, I think. Same issue that Carol found an engagement ring in Hal's locker


Oh yeah! That was definitely a while ago. And that plot point sure got dropped fast once Venditti took over...

----------


## silly

it does make hal different from the other earth lanterns is his extensive earth bound supporting cast and even rogues gallery. hal wearing a mask makes sense, while with the others not so much.

i'd love to see hal's family again, coast city, tom, even hector hammond.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The vast majority of his silver age history never mentioned dad at all. It was mentioned in Emerald Dawn that he was living in dad's shadow... but the rest of his pre-parallax days didn't dwell on it either. Compared to how much the Waynes or Kents or Krypton is referenced in the other books... this fascination with the plane explosion is a pretty recent development.  I would love some more comparisons to Hal and Bruce comparing how they adapted to loss... but I don't see it as INTEGRAL to Hal's mythology. 
> 
> However, I WILL say that the fact that he HAD a dad separates  Hal from the other Lanterns. It's one of the reasons I hate his space adventures so much... Hal has a VERY rich supporting cast on earth full of family, brothers, nephews/nieces... he has girlfriends, ex-girlfriends... he has best friends with Tom not to mention Ollie and Barry... He has day jobs and co-workers and responsibilities...
> 
> The other GL's? Not so much. Kyle came close, but they had a habit of ending his relationships pretty badly, and eventually Kyle, John and Guy had very little 'out of costume' lives at all. All their friends, girlfriends, etc. were all part of the superhero community... or even just the Corp. 
> 
>  Hal's out of costume life can be just as important to him as IN costume life. This is what I feel makes a great character. The modern GL philosophy would be like having ONLY superman and never dealing with any Clark Kent....


I really did not see the need to put so much focus on Marin Jordan, over the living relatives. I remember reading somewhere about the Jordan brothers being inspired by the Kennedy brothers.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So many people just want to see GL in space... I think a great compromise would be to stick John or Kyle in the Corp having space adventures in charge of the Corp and dealing with Aliens... And put Hal on Earth with the League and hanging out with Barry and eating chili with Ollie. 
> 
> Just too much potential been wasted since the last half of John's run.


I totally agree with everything you posted.

----------


## buffalorock

> Huh. Hal doesn't look half-bad with a beard.


That's what I was thinking!

Looks great on him, neat to see if he keeps when he gets back. At the rate JLA is coming out though, who knows when we will see haha

----------


## Johnny

> I skimmed JLA #9 today, Hal looked a little... different...


I like that Hitch's Hal resembles Chris Pine.

----------


## Johnny

> I really did not see the need to put so much focus on Marin Jordan, over the living relatives.


I believe this started in New Frontier. Johns' Hal was obviously inspired by that version a lot.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I believe this started in New Frontier. Johns' Hal was obviously inspired by that version a lot.


"New Frontier" really captured the spirit of the test pilot era that Hal comes from.  Any Hal fan (and especially writer) should watch "The Right Stuff" to understand what he's about.  I've also always thought that a young Dennis Quaid would have been the perfect Hal (though not as young as he was in "TRS")

----------


## j9ac9k

> So many people just want to see GL in space... I think a great compromise would be to stick John or Kyle in the Corp having space adventures in charge of the Corp and dealing with Aliens... And put Hal on Earth with the League and hanging out with Barry and eating chili with Ollie.


There is absolutely no reason why we can't have both!  He's a GL - he should be able to come and go as much as needed and have adventures on earth and in space.  It's silly to think there has to be some choice.

----------


## liwanag

> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> Looks great on him, neat to see if he keeps when he gets back. At the rate JLA is coming out though, who knows when we will see haha


I like Hitch's JLA,...... just wish the wait in between wasn't that long.

----------


## phantom1592

> There is absolutely no reason why we can't have both!  He's a GL - he should be able to come and go as much as needed and have adventures on earth and in space.  It's silly to think there has to be some choice.


This is true. If they went with a combination I'd be happy too. but with 4-6 GL's it seems pretty common to force a choice of 'direction' for each. Given that, I'd rather have Hal on earth.  :Wink: 






> I really did not see the need to put so much focus on Marin Jordan, over the living relatives. I remember reading somewhere about the Jordan brothers being inspired by the Kennedy brothers.


I think I heard that too. 

For me, I find Martin boring. Between Batman, Robin, Robin, Robin, Superman, Spiderman, Daredevil, etc. etc... The 'dead parents' thing is just overdone now. What's supposed to be a driving force... is just boring. Adding this on to Hal and Barry didn't actually ADD anything for me.

----------


## j9ac9k

> This is true. If they went with a combination I'd be happy too. but with 4-6 GL's it seems pretty common to force a choice of 'direction' for each. Given that, I'd rather have Hal on earth. 
> 
> For me, I find Martin boring. Between Batman, Robin, Robin, Robin, Superman, Spiderman, Daredevil, etc. etc... The 'dead parents' thing is just overdone now. What's supposed to be a driving force... is just boring. Adding this on to Hal and Barry didn't actually ADD anything for me.


-- It seems silly to think that as big as space is, or even sector 2814, that 6 earth Lanterns makes it seem as though you can't have them all active at the same time.  How many heroes are active at the same time on earth??? That's just one planet...

-- I really didn't like Hal's childhood trauma when it was first introduced.  I thought the fact that his character wasn't born from tragedy made him different from the others.  I've come around to accepting it because there has been some good additions to Hal's character because of it, and that he also has an iconic civilian look now with that flight jacket.  There's no mistaking him for anyone else.

----------


## silly

as for me, i still want hal's (his very own) supporting cast be fleshed out. those characters not part of the coprs. airwave for example, then there's cowgirl, the jordan brothers. add in a sleeper manhunter into the mix, and things could go explosive.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Socks and sandals. Wow. Admittedly Hal has never been the most fashionable guy in the first place. lol

----------


## Frontier

> Socks and sandals. Wow. Admittedly Hal has never been the most fashionable guy in the first place. lol


He does make bomber jackets look awesome though  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

Eh, touche.

----------


## vartox

> 


Words simply cannot express how much I love this. Such a shame Infinity Crisis is totally dead.




> He does make bomber jackets look awesome though .


He can make anything look good  :Cool:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

RIP Darwin Cooke:

----------


## Sirzechs

Can we add Sadoval to the definitive GL artist list now?

----------


## Johnny

Might as well. HJ&TGLC is one of the most consistently beautiful Rebirth books.

----------


## gwangung

> There is absolutely no reason why we can't have both!  He's a GL - he should be able to come and go as much as needed and have adventures on earth and in space.  It's silly to think there has to be some choice.


Well, frankly, I think both are necessary...the earthbound cast grounds Hal, gives him that human connection and reminds him every so often what he's fighting for (otherwise, threats gets so abstract that it loses meaning to the wielder of the ring, and allows the danger of going off the beam to grow too much. And it should show just how special and awesome the space scenes are by comparing and contrasting with people who DON'T know how awesome it is out there). 

And the space stuff is necessary 'cause that's the only canvas that can contain the awesomeness of a thought controlled ring that does anything the wielder can conceive of...there's a reason the ultimate inventions in the Skylark and Wade/Arcot/Morley universes were thought controlled devices...

----------


## Frontier

> RIP Darwin Cooke:


One of the most iconic kisses in comics for my money...

----------


## silly

> Words simply cannot express how much I love this. Such a shame Infinity Crisis is totally dead.
> 
> it was actually a good game, had a ton of fun playing it. i was really bummed out when it got closed.
> 
> 
> 
> He can make anything look good


funny you said that, because i was just recently looking at:

----------


## themiddle

> Can we add Sadoval to the definitive GL artist list now?


The man is  making waves. DC is lucky to have him. GL is blessed to have so many awesome artists.

----------


## Johnny

Courtesy of one Mr. Greg Capullo.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Don't worry Hal, I think you're smarter then that  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

I guess we should give him a break since he hasn't gone to the bathroom in ten hours.

----------


## silly



----------


## j9ac9k

-- Love Capullo and it's interesting that he made Hal's costume shiny.  The eyes are weird though...
-- What's "_A_ guacomole?"  
-- Great Hal/Sinestro drawing!  That's how their relationship should be! (Right after Hal socking Sinestro in the mouth!  :Wink: )

----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks like Hal's made his collar  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


awesome. i'm absolutely ready to hear some good hal casting news. anyone? anyone?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess we should give him a break since he hasn't gone to the bathroom in ten hours.


I never thought of that, but perhaps the rings provides nourishment, and automatically cleanse his body of waste.

When I think about all the frequent trips in space between worlds without breaks...

----------


## j9ac9k

> I never thought of that, but perhaps the rings provides nourishment, and automatically cleanse his body of waste.
> 
> When I think about all the frequent trips in space between worlds without breaks...


I pretty much assume they something like that as well as convert CO2 to oxygen when traveling in space... or something on a cellular level even ...

----------


## silly

> 


hal has had his fair share of crazy ladies.

----------


## j9ac9k

Great - now they both have herpes ... (and I'm not sayin' who gave it to whom  :Wink: )

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


Man, Darwyn Cooke is awesome.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

gotta say. rafa is awesome.

----------


## Johnny

Sandoval is amazing. By the way Ivan Reis just did a fill-in issue on Batman, how about doing one or two on GL.  :Wink:  It's been a long time. To me Reis is just as synonymous with Green Lantern as EVS or Doug Mahnke.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Sandoval is amazing. By the way Ivan Reis just did a fill-in issue on Batman, how about doing one or two on GL.  It's been a long time. To me Reis is just as synonymous with Green Lantern as EVS or Doug Mahnke.


I have been beating the drum for this for a while now.

----------


## sifighter

> 


Is this why Batman doesn't like Hal? :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

> Sandoval is amazing. By the way Ivan Reis just did a fill-in issue on Batman, how about doing one or two on GL.  It's been a long time. To me Reis is just as synonymous with Green Lantern as EVS or Doug Mahnke.


Do they just have Reis on standby now for variant covers and fill-ins? I miss reading him consistently, particularly on GL.



> Is this why Batman doesn't like Hal?


Harley's just making her way through the entire League  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Do they just have Reis on standby now for variant covers and fill-ins? I miss reading him consistently, particularly on GL.
> 
> Harley's just making her way through the entire League .


It seemed that was what Diana was doing for a while now, hints at Arthur, actually with Bruce & Clark. Which sucks because Hal called dibs in Johns Justice League and hasn't come close to getting any, but now I am not sure I want him to, no man wants to be the last one to sample the buffet.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It seemed that was what Diana was doing for a while now, hints at Arthur, actually with Bruce & Clark. Which sucks because Hal called dibs in Johns Justice League and hasn't come close to getting any, but now I am not sure I want him to, no man wants to be the last one to sample the buffet.


When was she with Bruce?

----------


## vartox

> Sandoval is amazing. By the way Ivan Reis just did a fill-in issue on Batman, how about doing one or two on GL.  It's been a long time. To me Reis is just as synonymous with Green Lantern as EVS or Doug Mahnke.


I'd kill to see Reis do another issue or two of GL! He drew some of my favorite GL stuff.

Sandoval is pretty great overall.




> It seemed that was what Diana was doing for a while now, hints at Arthur, actually with Bruce & Clark. Which sucks because Hal called dibs in Johns Justice League and hasn't come close to getting any, but now I am not sure I want him to, no man wants to be the last one to sample the buffet.


Come on, don't be gross.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> When was she with Bruce?


It was hinted at in JLA around the time of the Obsidian Age round JLA 73-75 I think but now that I think of it most of this impression comes from the DC animated universe.

----------


## GreenLantern'sLignt2814

> Not a big fan of it tbh. They basically gave him John's costume but with white gloves and a mask. I don't like when they do that, they did it in JLU too, where Kyle's costume was the same as John's, only with a mask. The human GLs should always look somewhat different. By the way Cyborg looks awful.


John had never worn that costume before his appearance in JL/JLU. That design was created specifically for the DCAU Lanterns. Pretty sure Kyle's look was originally supposed to be for Hal. 

and yeah, Cyborg looks horrible.

----------


## Frontier

Lot of GL fanservice in the latest issue  :Stick Out Tongue: .

They really should probably wear clothes under their Lantern uniforms...unless, I don't know, having both together is very uncomfortable?

----------


## Johnny

> John had never worn that costume before his appearance in JL/JLU. That design was created specifically for the DCAU Lanterns. Pretty sure Kyle's look was originally supposed to be for Hal. 
> 
> and yeah, Cyborg looks horrible.


Either way I don't like when they give the DCAU costume to Hal. They did it in the Green Lantern animated films as well and I never liked it. They show him on the box art with his own costume while in the actual movie he has the black gloves and green bracelet things. I know the only noticeable departure in JL Action seems to be that the green part doesn't go down to his waist, but still, give the different human GLs their specific looks.

Still, it was interesting that JLU Hal was the only Lantern in the DCAU that had his own specific costume. Perhaps because he was supposed to be an alternate universe Hal? Maybe John and Kyle have white gloves there too. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> Lot of GL fanservice in the latest issue .
> 
> They really should probably wear clothes under their Lantern uniforms...unless, I don't know, having both together is very uncomfortable?


Hal would often wear his flying jacket as his civilian clothing, but he got out of the habit when he went renegade. It's interesting that while their civilian clothes aren't skintight, their Lantern costumes are. Does the energy making up the costumes transmogrify their clothes or displace them?

----------


## Johnny

Indeed, lots of material for the ladies in the latest issue. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> Indeed, lots of material for the ladies in the latest issue. lol


Sinestro definitely got an eyeful.

----------


## silly

lots of good reviews from what i'm seeing. Maybe we can get another GL title by next year.

----------


## Johnny

If sales remain consistent maybe we'll get more books. That's what happened last time.

----------


## GreenLantern'sLignt2814

> Either way I don't like when they give the DCAU costume to Hal. 
> *Fair Enough*
> 
> They did it in the Green Lantern animated films as well and I never liked it. They show him on the box art with his own costume while in the actual movie he has the black gloves and green bracelet things. 
> *I remember that. I know you probably dont care but my guess is that the white gloves would've messed with the feel that they were give the costumes in the movies. They were going for more of a Space Cop feel than a superhero feel so the look that they picked for Hal probably felt like the perfect compromise.*
> 
> I know the only noticeable departure in JL Action seems to be that the green part doesn't go down to his waist, but still, give the different human GLs their specific looks.
> 
> Still, it was interesting that JLU Hal was the only Lantern in the DCAU that had his own specific costume. Perhaps because he was supposed to be an alternate universe Hal? Maybe John and Kyle have white gloves there too. lol
> ...


Itd be nice to see Hal have an actual GL costume change just for a change of pace (i dont count Parallax)

----------


## jbmasta

> If sales remain consistent maybe we'll get more books. That's what happened last time.


The New 52 actually started out with four Lantern titles (Green Lantern, Green Lantern Corps, New Guardians and Red Lanterns), expanding to five in 2013 (Larfleeze for 12 issues then Sinestro, which lasted up until Rebirth). The coverage from the well received Blackest Night, where the Green Lantern franchise was a major focus, would have been a big influence on this though.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> If sales remain consistent maybe we'll get more books. That's what happened last time.


Unfortunately that's not the direction that DC want to go in at the present. One of the central tenets of Rebirth is to concentrate more on fewer, bi-monthly issues and build up their core market again. This doubling down approach has affected GL as much as anyone else. 'Hal Jordan & The Green Lantern Corps' is effectively the former GL and GLC titles merged into one and 'Green Lanterns' is kind of their wild card. I doubt we'll get to a point where they publish five GL-related titles every month again ever, certainly not for a long time. It's just not part of DC's current strategy.

Obviously things change. If 'Green Lanterns' doesn't sustain interest then, yeah, they'll try something different.

----------


## Johnny

> Itd be nice to see Hal have an actual GL costume change just for a change of pace (i dont count Parallax)


I remember only Kyle getting a somewhat different look with the Ion-like emblem, but admittedly I haven't binged the show in a long time so I could be wrong.

But yeah, Hal having a different costume is not THAT big of a deal, I'm pretty sure he won't have white gloves and probably not even a mask whenever they introduce him in the DCEU.

----------


## Johnny

> Unfortunately that's not the direction that DC want to go in at the present. One of the central tenets of Rebirth is to concentrate more on fewer, bi-monthly issues and build up their core market again. This doubling down approach has affected GL as much as anyone else. 'Hal Jordan & The Green Lantern Corps' is effectively the former GL and GLC titles merged into one and 'Green Lanterns' is kind of their wild card. I doubt we'll get to a point where they publish five GL-related titles every month again ever, certainly not for a long time. It's just not part of DC's current strategy.
> 
> Obviously things change. If 'Green Lanterns' doesn't sustain interest then, yeah, they'll try something different.

----------


## Frontier

Maybe we're a ways away from core titles featuring the other GL's, but maybe more mini's to test interest wouldn't be out of the question?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Maybe we're a ways away from core titles featuring the other GL's, but maybe more mini's to test interest wouldn't be out of the question?


How about a "put up or shut up" throwdown mini where each GL gets one issue that totally features them in all their glory and fans get to vote with their wallets?

----------


## Frontier

> How about a "put up or shut up" throwdown mini where each GL gets one issue that totally features them in all their glory and fans get to vote with their wallets?


That sounds like it could be fun  :Smile: .

Having a "Green Lantern Showcase" or "Spotlight" comic that can shift focus on different members of the Corps. or Earth Lanterns and do some nice one-in-done stories would be cool, especially now that the Green Lantern Corps. book is so heavily entrenched in a major narrative and in focusing primarily on the Earth Lanterns.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

Reminds me of Kyle in "Omega Men."  Is Soranik using Hal to get at her father with a secret weapon in Hal?  His injuries last issue didn't seem so severe as to require surgery.  (also, I'm pretty sure she should have been able to sedate him using her ring)  Honestly, it is odd though just how differently the two artists depict her...

----------


## Johnny

That's what I was thinking, he wasn't that severely injured, she must have put something in his body. And yeah, Sandoval's Sora is the only thing I don't like about his work on the book so far.

----------


## jbmasta

> That's what I was thinking, he wasn't that severely injured, she must have put something in his body. And yeah, Sandoval's Sora is the only thing I don't like about his work on the book so far.


Maybe she's trying to get back at Sinestro by making Hal less susceptible to the Fear Engine in some way. She could even be sabotaging it by putting something inside Hal that will react badly with the workings of the Engine, at the very least crippling it.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Awww. Who is the artist?

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if whatever Soranik's put in Hal will result in his disappearance? Though it's probably more likely that his new ring will cause it.

----------


## silly

> Awww. Who is the artist?


i think the artist is alberto varanda. he has a bunch of cute superheroes here.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/173177548144290700/

definitely love lil hal jordan.

----------


## vartox

> That's what I was thinking, he wasn't that severely injured, she must have put something in his body. And yeah, Sandoval's Sora is the only thing I don't like about his work on the book so far.


That's what I figured too. He didn't look that injured so I doubt she ran off with him just to patch him up and I doubt she's harvesting his organs or anything like that, so it makes sense that she put something inside him. But still, she couldn't have sedated him with her ring? Telling him to give in to the pain so he'll at least pass out is a little barbaric  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I also really liked the visual of his ring acting like a kind of HR monitor.




> Maybe she's trying to get back at Sinestro by making Hal less susceptible to the Fear Engine in some way. She could even be sabotaging it by putting something inside Hal that will react badly with the workings of the Engine, at the very least crippling it.


It might be something that'll mess with the fear engine, or maybe something that messes with Sinestro and Parallax? Whatever it is required internal installation...

----------


## jbmasta

[QUOTE=vartox;2297991It might be something that'll mess with the fear engine, or maybe something that messes with Sinestro and Parallax? Whatever it is required internal installation...[/QUOTE]

She definitely went behind Sinestro's back, and she had lost some degree of trust in him (absorbing Parallax, his questionable choice of allies for example), so it's definitely not to help him. I think it was issue #2 that had Soranik throw Sinestro's own words back at him when they learned Hal was still around and causing trouble, so whatever version of the Hippocratic Oath she took, it overrides any loyalties to the Sinestro Corps (we saw this back in Godhead, when she insisted on treating injured GLs).

----------


## Frontier

Soranik is obviously rebelling against her father. 

Once Sinestro is defeated, it looks like the GL's and the Sinestro Corps. are going to be locked in an uneasy truce, so Soranik is probably going to take over leadership with Sinestro gone.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> That's what I figured too. He didn't look that injured so I doubt she ran off with him just to patch him up and I doubt she's harvesting his organs or anything like that, so it makes sense that she put something inside him. But still, she couldn't have sedated him with her ring? Telling him to give in to the pain so he'll at least pass out is a little barbaric  
> 
> I also really liked the visual of his ring acting like a kind of HR monitor.


Well, keep in mind that Soranik is an alien neurosurgeon so who knows how surgeries are performed on Korugar. lol




> It might be something that'll mess with the fear engine, or maybe something that messes with Sinestro and Parallax? Whatever it is required internal installation...


Yeah, definitely. Perhaps she actually needed him to be conscious for his body to accept whatever she put inside of him.

----------


## j9ac9k

Did y'all see the CBR article about the JLA boardgame?  Seems to be based on the Nu52 lineup, (probably when they started working on it)  Cyborg is absent for some reason, but there's HAL in the lineup!  Always happy to see Hal making his presence known in other media...

----------


## Frontier

> Did y'all see the CBR article about the JLA boardgame?  Seems to be based on the Nu52 lineup, (probably when they started working on it)  Cyborg is absent for some reason, but there's HAL in the lineup!  Always happy to see Hal making his presence known in other media...


People are probably going to be annoyed about Cyborg being absent (and I think it's justified in this case), though it's always funny to see Hal in media featuring the League given how quickly he was shipped out and how long he was gone from the book  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Did y'all see the CBR article about the JLA boardgame?  Seems to be based on the Nu52 lineup, (probably when they started working on it)  Cyborg is absent for some reason, but there's HAL in the lineup!  Always happy to see Hal making his presence known in other media...


Yeah, I was also surprised that Cyborg isn't there.




Still, he is in the movie and Hal is not, so in the grand scheme of things, Vic is the one who takes the cake. lol

----------


## liwanag

> Did y'all see the CBR article about the JLA boardgame?  Seems to be based on the Nu52 lineup, (probably when they started working on it)  Cyborg is absent for some reason, but there's HAL in the lineup!  Always happy to see Hal making his presence known in other media...


hmm... that's interesting. the article didn't mention the whole line-up of characters (did it?), i'm glad they remembered hal. now if only they could do the same for the movies.

hope this boardgame does well in these day and age of video games.

----------


## j9ac9k

I might get it if I see it.  I'd be curious to know what it's about and there are kids in my life I can gift it to. (make sure the next generation sees Hal as their GL  :Wink: )  I've already given a bunch of the GL:Animated comic books to my nephew...

----------


## silly

> I might get it if I see it.  I'd be curious to know what it's about and there are kids in my life I can gift it to. (make sure the next generation sees Hal as their GL )  I've already given a bunch of the GL:Animated comic books to my nephew...


we definitely need to educate the next generation on who Green Lantern really is. 

If we can only have Hal (and the rest of the Corps) more exposure across all medias. I dream of the day when DC's Green Lanterns could rival Disney's Star Wars.

----------


## liwanag

i would love to see the main man go up against hal again:

----------


## Frontier

> we definitely need to educate the next generation on who Green Lantern really is. 
> 
> If we can only have Hal (and the rest of the Corps) more exposure across all medias. I dream of the day when DC's Green Lanterns could rival Disney's Star Wars.


It's too bad Green Lantern: The Animated Series didn't last longer, because it would've been awesome to have that really become a lot kids' gateway into the Green Lantern franchise  :Frown: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Can't wait to see Larfleeze back and Hal building back up the Blue Lantern Corps.  :Big Grin: .

----------


## silly

> 


now that's looks great.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> Can't wait to see Larfleeze back and Hal building back up the Blue Lantern Corps. .


That should be neat. I'm happy the Blues are finally getting restored.




> 





> And, last but not least, December will bring with it Star Trek/Green Lantern Vol. 2 #1 (of 6). Written by Mike Johnson, with the art and cover by Angel Hernandez, the galaxy-spanning crossover epic will continue in this sequel to the blockbuster Star Trek/Green Lantern: The Spectrum War saga. In it, Captain Kirk and Hal Jordan lead the combined might of Starfleet and the Lantern Corps on an all-new adventure against new foes from both franchises. Star Trek/Green Lantern Vol. 2 #1 will run 32 pages and cost $3.99. The subscription variant will offer a Rachael Stott cover, and fans should also be on the lookout for a Blank Sketch Variant.


Sounds fun. The first mini was pretty pleasant, this should be cool too.

----------


## silly

hey, another green lantern star trek cross over? cool. guess the first one did well enough to warrant this sequel.

----------


## liwanag

> 


hey, awesome pose. love the hair.

----------


## Johnny

The pose has a Parallax vibe to it. Don't know if that's good or bad. lol

----------


## Johnny



----------


## NeathBlue

Really glad there's another Star Trek crossover as I really enjoyed the first one... My only criticism being that the ending seemed a bit rushed, so with that, I hope they don't make the same mistake this time and I even wouldn't mind that it's a cliffhanger ending that carries on in a years time with a 3rd crossover.

----------


## Frontier

I hope we get to see more of the other Earth Lanterns play off the Enterprise Crew and the Star Trek, even if the main focus may still be on Hal and Kirk. Though with John on the cover, it seems like he'll be Hal's "Spock." 

It would be nice to get some more HalxCarol as well  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

> 


(Sigh) If only...

----------


## sifighter

> 


Well now I really want to see this in a future Rebirth story

Edit: Who drew this by the way, it's pretty good.

----------


## Margaret

Greeting fellas...So I've been undercover on this page for quite a long time, apparently too lazy to make an account. But today I decided that it's way past time I go on the surface. Hal has quite a number of haters going around spewing nonsense about a character they have no understanding of, so this place is one of the few safe havens for an old-school Hal Jordan's fan like me. 
Anyway, the great Ethan Van Sciver also believes Hal is awesome.
Cs6p7lpVYAQPqoS.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> Well now I really want to see this in a future Rebirth story
> 
> Edit: Who drew this by the way, it's pretty good.


V Ken Marion.

----------


## Johnny

> Greeting fellas...So I've been undercover on this page for quite a long time, apparently too lazy to make an account. But today I decided that it's way past time I go on the surface. Hal has quite a number of haters going around spewing nonsense about a character they have no understanding of, so this place is one of the few safe havens for an old-school Hal Jordan's fan like me. 
> Anyway, the great Ethan Van Sciver also believes Hal is awesome.
> Cs6p7lpVYAQPqoS.jpg


Welcome! Hal in a sleeveless shirt, that's cool. Unlike some other Green Lantern artists in the past, it's nice to see Ethan is always aware that Hal is supposed to be a good looking guy. The book does seem to cater a lot to the ladies in recent issues. :P

----------


## vartox

> Greeting fellas...So I've been undercover on this page for quite a long time, apparently too lazy to make an account. But today I decided that it's way past time I go on the surface. Hal has quite a number of haters going around spewing nonsense about a character they have no understanding of, so this place is one of the few safe havens for an old-school Hal Jordan's fan like me. 
> Anyway, the great Ethan Van Sciver also believes Hal is awesome.


 Welcome  :Smile: 

It does feel like a lot of people who hate him don't actually know much about him, but I guess that's not surprising. That's a really good looking Hal!





> Welcome! Hal in a sleeveless shirt, that's cool. Unlike some other Green Lantern artists in the past, it's nice to see Ethan is always aware that Hal is supposed to be a good looking guy. The book does seem to cater a lot to the ladies in recent issues. :P


A sleeveless shirt with a little v-neck and possibly no pants, judging by the upper left corner even. Sometimes EVS's Hal looks a little weird but he looks good in that panel. And I hope this catering trend continues  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Margaret

> Welcome! Hal in a sleeveless shirt, that's cool. Unlike some other Green Lantern artists in the past, it's nice to see Ethan is always aware that Hal is supposed to be a good looking guy. The book does seem to cater a lot to the ladies in recent issues. :P


Hear hear. Him and Ivan Reis draw the best looking Hal in my opinion, especially Reis, since Sciver's Hal sometimes looks a bit old and angry.

----------


## Johnny

Yep, Reis is probably my favorite GL artist ever.

----------


## Grim Ghost

This has likely already been discussed here as I didn't read the 322 previous pages...but I was a big fan of the early 90s (maybe late 80s? don't remember) Green Lantern relaunch.  I thought grey temples Hal was super cool (and I was around 12 at the time).  I liked that the other main lanterns of the time were given some space to shine as well but Hal was the main focus.  The idea of Hal being something of an elder statesman of the superhero community was cool and I'm still bummed that they threw all of that away.

----------


## Johnny

Mr. Van Sciver is at it again:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Mr. Van Sciver is at it again:


wow Reis is my all time favorite GL artist but sometimes EVS will draw something that takes my breath away

----------


## j9ac9k

> This has likely already been discussed here as I didn't read the 322 previous pages...but I was a big fan of the early 90s (maybe late 80s? don't remember) Green Lantern relaunch.  I thought grey temples Hal was super cool (and I was around 12 at the time).  I liked that the other main lanterns of the time were given some space to shine as well but Hal was the main focus.  The idea of Hal being something of an elder statesman of the superhero community was cool and I'm still bummed that they threw all of that away.


Hal might not be as old, (which I for one am thankful for,) but he's maintained a lot of that respect.   Back then, he was getting a little too fatherly for me.  Respected is great, but he's supposed to be a bad-ass, not just someone you're supposed to watch your behavior around.  He's still a League founder, first earther GL, considered (arguably) the "greatest GL of all time," but he still gets to play the maverick jet pilot guy.  (even though we never see him actually fly jets anymore)  And with the lack of a JSA to act as "elder-elder statemen,"  Hal's still more experienced than most.

----------


## silly

hal's new power ring looks interesting. it would be interesting if the a.i. got a personality.

----------


## silly

> Greeting fellas...So I've been undercover on this page for quite a long time, apparently too lazy to make an account. But today I decided that it's way past time I go on the surface. Hal has quite a number of haters going around spewing nonsense about a character they have no understanding of, so this place is one of the few safe havens for an old-school Hal Jordan's fan like me. 
> Anyway, the great Ethan Van Sciver also believes Hal is awesome.
> Cs6p7lpVYAQPqoS.jpg


welcome margaret. glad that you joined in.

and, man, ethan sure did great with this artwork.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> 


Oh Carol...I'm still waiting for Venditti to give her back to Hal. The romance between her and Kyle was one of the worst thing about his New 52 run. It didn't make any sense. It was forced and bland and just overall stupid. 
Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring.


I agree with you. A lot of character development was side-lined for PIS during that era.

----------


## Frontier

> 


(Sigh) I miss this  :Frown: .




> Oh Carol...I'm still waiting for Venditti to give her back to Hal. The romance between her and Kyle was one of the worst thing about his New 52 run. It didn't make any sense. It was forced and bland and just overall stupid. 
> Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring.


I don't think he was that much of a screw-up in Johns' run, unless we're counting his initial Justice League appearances ,though he did address that Hal had character flaws and issues balancing a personal and normal life with being a Green Lantern, and that he had difficulties adjusting without his ring. As a GL he was generally pretty competent. 

But Hal got better in regards to those flaws, as that page can attest, even if Venditti backtracked on a lot of his character development once his run started. 

Thankfully we now have some good, strong, characterization for Hal again.

----------


## Johnny

He's always a buzzkill, isn't he.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Oh Carol...I'm still waiting for Venditti to give her back to Hal. The romance between her and Kyle was one of the worst thing about his New 52 run. It didn't make any sense. It was forced and bland and just overall stupid. 
> Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring.


Agreed about Kyle and Carol. It was such a contrived and unnatural relationship that I just couldn't buy into. I'm not sure what Venditti and the other GL writers were thinking there.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Agreed about Kyle and Carol. It was such a contrived and unnatural relationship that I just couldn't buy into. I'm not sure what Venditti and the other GL writers were thinking there.


what they always think/or tried to try to make Kyle "special" by tying him to established characters or giving him something 'extra' instead of just being another earth Green Lantern with a different personality. I never cared for any of this romantic hook ups besides Alex, because none of the others seemed natural and the Ioning and White Lanterning of Kyle never did anything to make him more appealing of a character at least to me. Then again I am a Hal and Alan guy.

----------


## Johnny

I didn't mind Kyle with Jade or Soranik. Pairing him with Donna wasn't that bad too. But Carol? The less you say about that, the better.

----------


## j9ac9k

I never read "New Guardians" so I don't know what they even did with the Kyle/Carol thing, but I always thought that after a brief affair, they should realize that they're just best friends.  (Carol doesn't seem to have many (or any) friends)  I do hope there's some mention of why Carol couldn't find Kyle during "Omega Men" and not drop the fact that Carol is a divorcee at this point... (*now* who's the one who can't keep their shit together??)

----------


## Margaret

The Kyle-Carol idea is detrimental to all three of them. Carol flat-out said that she still loved Hal and that pretty much meant that Kyle was just some temporary stop for her. Kyle deserves much better, so does Carol. Her character shouldn't have to be tied to a man to feel special. I thought it was already established that she was the Star Sapphire because she's got great love in her heart, but Venditti basically paired her up with Kyle because she needed to love someone to keep the ring. 
Urgh...talking about it just makes me mad. Who knows...maybe now Venditti should pair Hal up with Soranik to make it even and complete the stupid love rectangle

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

though I try to ignore the Carol/Kyle thing, tbh I would like to see the Hal/Arisia pairing given another whirl. Some lazy writers wrote it as a mid life crisis thing in Action comics but I liked them together because initially it was just about fun and adventure. I have seen the grow up Hal, it's the ring or me convo between Hal and Carol enough times for my lifetime. Carol always felt like a mortgage, a minivan the end. Sort of how even if you accept that Peter Parker is going to end up with Mary Jane, you can still enjoy him spending some time with the Black Cat before he gets to the end.

----------


## Johnny

Hal/Sora? Yes, please. If nothing else, just to see the look on Sinestro's face.

----------


## phantom1592

> Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written * as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring*.


Well, to be fair... that was a common storyline with Hal.  They dealt with it when quit in the silver age and John took over. They dealt with it with in Vol 3 with his hitchhiker days. They dealt with it in the awesome GL/Flash Brave and the Bold mini-series.

The idea that the ring is so much a part of who he sees himself, that he's not sure what to do without it is pretty core to Hal. He's got a reputation of bouncing between women (Though I think Kyle may have him beat at this point..) and Jobs, (Pilot, truck driver, toy salesman, etc.) 

My biggest problem there with the thoughtless, absent, dense, quote... is that all the times he left her and put other things in front of her.... He was 100% right to do so. Saving the city/world/universe is absolutely worth missing a date for. Now that Carol has her own ring... These conversations just shouldn't happen anymore.

----------


## Sunday

> Hal/Sora? Yes, please. If nothing else, just to see the look on Sinestro's face.


oh wow there actually is a chance that could happen


please god don't let that happen

----------


## vartox

> Hal/Sora? Yes, please. If nothing else, just to see the look on Sinestro's face.


halsoranik.jpg

Sinestro sure wouldn't like it.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't particularly want it to happen but the fallout might be interesting...

I was really disappointed that Hal and Carol's relationship got tossed aside so easily, I've really disliked how Carol has been characterized lately and I hated Kyle/Carol. I'm hoping that after Rebirth some of those things can be fixed? Even if Venditti doesn't want to hook Hal and Carol up again I would at least like to see them on better terms.

----------


## Margaret

> Well, to be fair... that was a common storyline with Hal.  They dealt with it when quit in the silver age and John took over. They dealt with it with in Vol 3 with his hitchhiker days. They dealt with it in the awesome GL/Flash Brave and the Bold mini-series.
> 
> The idea that the ring is so much a part of who he sees himself, that he's not sure what to do without it is pretty core to Hal. He's got a reputation of bouncing between women (Though I think Kyle may have him beat at this point..) and Jobs, (Pilot, truck driver, toy salesman, etc.) 
> 
> My biggest problem there with the thoughtless, absent, dense, quote... is that all the times he left her and put other things in front of her.... He was 100% right to do so. Saving the city/world/universe is absolutely worth missing a date for. Now that Carol has her own ring... These conversations just shouldn't happen anymore.


I see your point.
Honestly, all the way from the Silver Age till now writers tend to be very inconsistent when it comes to Hal Jordan. His character may seem easy to write on the surface, but it's harder than most would think. Personally, I see Hal as this guy who was born to be a hero. He's fearless and always puts himself in danger, either as being a GL or being a test pilot who pushes the limit of experimental aircraft prototype. But he's a quick-witted and decisive guy, so when it really matters, he thinks of a plan and carries it out without much preparation.  Hal treads the fine line between confident and cockiness with ease, simply because he trusts his abilities and knows his limits (knows, but doesn't care). People like that aren't usually much of a stable, family guy, but he shouldn't be so pathetic that he asks Carol to co-sign his car payment. Also, I don't see Hal as someone who could settle with being an insurance adjuster or toy salesman upon being chucked by Carol. That plot point was a failed attempt to humanize Hal and make him a flawed and "relatable" character back then, though at the expense of the consistency of his characterization.  
Same with Geoff Johns, I'm a fan of his epic long run, but can't help but see that he never exactly cared about building Hal as a character.

----------


## jbmasta

> I never read "New Guardians" so I don't know what they even did with the Kyle/Carol thing, but I always thought that after a brief affair, they should realize that they're just best friends.  (Carol doesn't seem to have many (or any) friends)  I do hope there's some mention of why Carol couldn't find Kyle during "Omega Men" and not drop the fact that Carol is a divorcee at this point... (*now* who's the one who can't keep their shit together??)


The Omega Men is set in the Vega System, where Lanterns are forbidden to go due to an agreement the Guardians made eons ago (the Agent Orange storyline is relevant here). Kyle was only allowed in to negotiate peace because he surrendered his ring while he was there, hence why the Omega Men were able to kidnap him. The preview for Omega Men showed a broadcast with Kyle seemingly executed, so she may have seen that and believed him dead, unable to follow up due to Vega being a no-go area for Lanterns.

----------


## Margaret

> Hal/Sora? Yes, please. If nothing else, just to see the look on Sinestro's face.


We'd have Sinestro Corps War 3.0 if that happened

----------


## Frontier

> Attachment 40211
> 
> Sinestro sure wouldn't like it.  I don't particularly want it to happen but the fallout might be interesting...
> 
> I was really disappointed that Hal and Carol's relationship got tossed aside so easily, I've really disliked how Carol has been characterized lately and I hated Kyle/Carol. I'm hoping that after Rebirth some of those things can be fixed? Even if Venditti doesn't want to hook Hal and Carol up again I would at least like to see them on better terms.


If they're re-emphasizing classic relationships and "love" in the DCU with Rebirth, I'd have to imagine Carol will play a pretty big role at some point and that her relationship with Hal will be addressed (for better or worse).

----------


## vartox

> If they're re-emphasizing classic relationships and "love" in the DCU with Rebirth, I'd have to imagine Carol will play a pretty big role at some point and that her relationship with Hal will be addressed (for better or worse).


Yeah, Venditti already confirmed she'll be in the book eventually, and with Rebirth's emphasis on classic stuff and return to form there's a chance they might hook up again. But I still don't trust Venditti on HJ&GLC so I worry  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Honestly, all the way from the Silver Age till now writers tend to be very inconsistent when it comes to Hal Jordan. His character may seem easy to write on the surface, but it's harder than most would think. Personally, I see Hal as this guy who was born to be a hero. He's fearless and always puts himself in danger, either as being a GL or being a test pilot who pushes the limit of experimental aircraft prototype. But he's a quick-witted and decisive guy, so when it really matters, he thinks of a plan and carries it out without much preparation.  Hal treads the fine line between confident and cockiness with ease, simply because he trusts his abilities and knows his limits (knows, but doesn't care). People like that aren't usually much of a stable, family guy, but he shouldn't be so pathetic that he asks Carol to co-sign his car payment. Also, I don't see Hal as someone who could settle with being an insurance adjuster or toy salesman upon being chucked by Carol. That plot point was a failed attempt to humanize Hal and make him a flawed and "relatable" character back then, though at the expense of the consistency of his characterization.  
> Same with Geoff Johns, I'm a fan of his epic long run, but can't help but see that he never exactly cared about building Hal as a character.


I totally agree with this!

----------


## phantom1592

> I see your point.
> Honestly, all the way from the Silver Age till now writers tend to be very inconsistent when it comes to Hal Jordan. His character may seem easy to write on the surface, but it's harder than most would think. Personally, I see Hal as this guy who was born to be a hero. He's fearless and always puts himself in danger, either as being a GL or being a test pilot who pushes the limit of experimental aircraft prototype. But he's a quick-witted and decisive guy, so when it really matters, he thinks of a plan and carries it out without much preparation.  Hal treads the fine line between confident and cockiness with ease, simply because he trusts his abilities and knows his limits (knows, but doesn't care).


I agree with all of this  :Smile: 




> People like that aren't usually much of a stable, family guy, but he shouldn't be so pathetic that he asks Carol to co-sign his car payment. 
> 
> Also, I don't see Hal as someone who could settle with being an insurance adjuster or toy salesman upon being chucked by Carol. That plot point was a failed attempt to humanize Hal and make him a flawed and "relatable" character back then, though at the expense of the consistency of his characterization.


Well, to be fair, if you don't have a solid income.... Someone's gonna have to co-sign that car payment.... And Carol owned a company. She had pretty solid credit. 

Which was kind of the point.  Someone like Superman takes off in the middle of the day to rescue a bunch of kids from a burning orphanage, goes back to work with a kick-butt story about Superman saving orphans... Peter Parker comes back with some awesome photos of Spider-man stomping Rhino... Bruce Wayne and Ollie were generally rich enough to do whatever they wanted...

Hal had a hard time with a civilian life and holding a job. He never really settled with the insurance and Salesman stuff... He never liked those jobs at all... but they gave him an excuse to travel a bit. Keeping a job when your lunch hour turns into saving a planet in antoher dimension from being hit by an asteroid... is REALLY hard. 

It kind of turned him into a flawed character... but there is also a hint of realism there too. Being Green Lantern ANNNND holding down a 9-5 job?? There's only so many excuses you can give your boss before your fired... even (or especially) if you're dating that boss.

----------


## Frontier

I guess that's probably why John and Guy are, by comparison, more prone to being focused on the Corps. over a personal life since they don't have the same hang-ups or relationships tying them down like Hal or Kyle do.

----------


## jbmasta

> I agree with all of this 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, if you don't have a solid income.... Someone's gonna have to co-sign that car payment.... And Carol owned a company. She had pretty solid credit. 
> 
> Which was kind of the point.  Someone like Superman takes off in the middle of the day to rescue a bunch of kids from a burning orphanage, goes back to work with a kick-butt story about Superman saving orphans... Peter Parker comes back with some awesome photos of Spider-man stomping Rhino... Bruce Wayne and Ollie were generally rich enough to do whatever they wanted...
> 
> Hal had a hard time with a civilian life and holding a job. He never really settled with the insurance and Salesman stuff... He never liked those jobs at all... but they gave him an excuse to travel a bit. Keeping a job when your lunch hour turns into saving a planet in antoher dimension from being hit by an asteroid... is REALLY hard. 
> ...


It really doesn't help that Hal is now a liability to the one job he actually enjoyed, flying planes. It'd also be very awkward to explain that gap on his CV where "Green Lantern patrol", "saving lives" and "saving the universe from giant fear bug, space Hitler who I have a weird relationship with, rage aliens, the embodiment of Death and a rogue long lived mad Guardian (the last of which got me kicked out of the space police)" would go. Skills: producing a will-powered green hard-light construct from an alien supercomputer that looks like ring.

Wouldn't Bruce Wayne be interested in a test pilot? Anyone asking questions about Hal vanishing can be bought off. It'd also help the interview stage tremendously. Mind you, Wayne Air sounds like a Jane Austen novel.

----------


## Johnny

> I see your point.
> Honestly, all the way from the Silver Age till now writers tend to be very inconsistent when it comes to Hal Jordan. His character may seem easy to write on the surface, but it's harder than most would think. Personally, I see Hal as this guy who was born to be a hero. He's fearless and always puts himself in danger, either as being a GL or being a test pilot who pushes the limit of experimental aircraft prototype. But he's a quick-witted and decisive guy, so when it really matters, he thinks of a plan and carries it out without much preparation.  Hal treads the fine line between confident and cockiness with ease, simply because he trusts his abilities and knows his limits (knows, but doesn't care). People like that aren't usually much of a stable, family guy, but he shouldn't be so pathetic that he asks Carol to co-sign his car payment. Also, I don't see Hal as someone who could settle with being an insurance adjuster or toy salesman upon being chucked by Carol. That plot point was a failed attempt to humanize Hal and make him a flawed and "relatable" character back then, though at the expense of the consistency of his characterization.  
> Same with Geoff Johns, I'm a fan of his epic long run, but can't help but see that he never exactly cared about building Hal as a character.

----------


## Johnny

> Wouldn't Bruce Wayne be interested in a test pilot? Anyone asking questions about Hal vanishing can be bought off. It'd also help the interview stage tremendously. Mind you, Wayne Air sounds like a Jane Austen novel.


I doubt Hal would ever asks Bruce for favors tho. lol

----------


## Frontier

I liked in Brave and the Bold that he did test pilot work on a Wayne Enterprise experimental plane. 

It's always nice to see him actually doing test pilot things  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Margaret

> I agree with all of this 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, if you don't have a solid income.... Someone's gonna have to co-sign that car payment.... And Carol owned a company. She had pretty solid credit. 
> 
> Which was kind of the point.  Someone like Superman takes off in the middle of the day to rescue a bunch of kids from a burning orphanage, goes back to work with a kick-butt story about Superman saving orphans... Peter Parker comes back with some awesome photos of Spider-man stomping Rhino... Bruce Wayne and Ollie were generally rich enough to do whatever they wanted...
> 
> Hal had a hard time with a civilian life and holding a job. He never really settled with the insurance and Salesman stuff... He never liked those jobs at all... but they gave him an excuse to travel a bit. Keeping a job when your lunch hour turns into saving a planet in antoher dimension from being hit by an asteroid... is REALLY hard. 
> ...


That's a very valid point. Hence why it brings up the question why writers love to put Hal in space that much. I'd rather see him on Earth, being the JL's regular GL, occasionally going off world for a mission or when the Corps is facing a serious threat. Not that I dislike the current status quo (HJ&TGLC has been on point so far), but unlike others, Hal has a family, a job that he really loves to do, an Earth-bound rogues gallery and a League he helped found to tend to, I can't help but feel a little unsatisfied how writers don't explore that aspect more, which could really help in developing his character.

----------


## The Whovian

> Hal/Sora? Yes, please. If nothing else, just to see the look on Sinestro's face.


I'd like to see it just for a short period of time if for no other reason than to see Sinestro's face when he found out. Delicious.  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess that's probably why John and Guy are, by comparison, more prone to being focused on the Corps. over a personal life since they don't have the same hang-ups or relationships tying them down like Hal or Kyle do.


For John, you'd have to secretly be engaging in an insurance scam by hiring an architect who just so happens to be a superhero. I am reminded of a Batman episode where a guy purposelessly built a casino in the Joker's image, hoping Mista J would destroy it in hope of getting a payout (and avoid bankruptcy). I gotta watch that episode again.

I believe Guy was a cop (in the New 52), but was he still a teacher? 

It would be fun to see Guy & John try again to settle on Earth, at least for a spell. Without anchors like Ice or Vixen (I'd be cool if John dated Fire), I think they are better in space.

I think Hal is best on Earth.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I miss seeing Hal play off the other GL's....

----------


## silly

> Oh Carol...I'm still waiting for Venditti to give her back to Hal. The romance between her and Kyle was one of the worst thing about his New 52 run. It didn't make any sense. It was forced and bland and just overall stupid. 
> Btw, "thoughtless, absent, and dense"? This is why I didn't like the way Geoff Johns characterized Hal during his run. The only time he got Hal right was in GL: Rebirth, but after that he kept on being written as a screw-up who doesn't know what to do with his life without the ring.


it really didn't sit well with either. i am dreading the new solicits where carol and kyle appear in series together. can't remember where i read that, but then, i'd rather not.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal's definitely got quite the jaw here  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


And probably Sinestro's greatest fear is admitting that Hal *is* better  :Wink: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> And probably Sinestro's greatest fear is admitting that Hal *is* better .


"Better" being a relative term.  According to Sinestro's way of seeing things, Hal isn't better - just more lucky.  :Wink:   From Sinestro's control-freak point of view, Hal's the worst because he's so unstructured - to him, he's chaos - he's Sinestro's Joker.  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

> "Better" being a relative term.  According to Sinestro's way of seeing things, Hal isn't better - just more lucky.   From Sinestro's control-freak point of view, Hal's the worst because he's so unstructured - to him, he's chaos - he's Sinestro's Joker.


And somewhere behind all that high and mighty facade, Sinestro doesn't want to admit that he sees Hal as his equal and holds him in high regards. The way I see it, Sinestro is probably better at using the ring to its full potential, but in terms of will power, Hal is still the champion, and has always been a better GL than Sinestro ever was.

----------


## silly

> Attachment 40211
> 
> Sinestro sure wouldn't like it.  I don't particularly want it to happen but the fallout might be interesting...
> 
> I was really disappointed that Hal and Carol's relationship got tossed aside so easily, I've really disliked how Carol has been characterized lately and I hated Kyle/Carol. I'm hoping that after Rebirth some of those things can be fixed? Even if Venditti doesn't want to hook Hal and Carol up again I would at least like to see them on better terms.


there was a time when i thought that dc was grooming hal and carol to be another power couple. i was surprised when it got dropped so easily.

i am hoping that this kyle and carol nonsense might get retconned to nothingness.

----------


## jbmasta

> there was a time when i thought that dc was grooming hal and carol to be another power couple. i was surprised when it got dropped so easily.
> 
> i am hoping that this kyle and carol nonsense might get retconned to nothingness.


While Geoff Johns sets Hal and Carol up as a couple after Wrath of the First Lantern, Robert Venditti followed up Hal by having him as leader of the Corps, so no time for his personal life. Hal hasn't had much of a chance to revisit Carol apart from one issue shortly before DCYou.

Green Lantern Corps had the last appearance of Fatality reveal that the Star Sapphire ring basically brainwashed her to love John. Maybe Carol was influenced to develop feelings for Kyle by either the fact that they both could wield the Star Sapphire power (so far Kyle is the only one who has been shown to use it long term) or Kyle's possession of the Life Equation after Lights Out. Based on the timeframes, the former is more likely since Carol is able to reach Kyle via emotional tether before he goes through the Source Wall.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


What is teen Henry McCoy doing wearing Hal's uniform?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "Better" being a relative term.  According to Sinestro's way of seeing things, Hal isn't better - just more lucky.   From Sinestro's control-freak point of view, Hal's the worst because he's so unstructured - to him, he's chaos - he's Sinestro's Joker.


I totally buy into that analysis.

Hal should bug Sinestro the same way he does Bruce.

When I think about it, I wonder why no one has thought to do a major story about Bruce & Sinestro. Stark & Banner might be the science bros, but Bruce & Sinestro could works as the Fear Bros.

Just imagine those two having a deep conversation about using fear to create order.

Watching Hal try to break that up would write itself.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> And somewhere behind all that high and mighty facade, Sinestro doesn't want to admit that he sees Hal as his equal and holds him in high regards. The way I see it, Sinestro is probably better at using the ring to its full potential, but in terms of will power, Hal is still the champion, and has always been a better GL than Sinestro ever was.


The problem is Geoff went through so much work to establish Sinestro as a class A alpha villain, he did it in a way that makes it hard to see how Hal ever won. I mean Hal has will and is determined but has anyone been more determined than Sinestro? Is willpower just drive and if so wouldn't Hal's indomitable drive force him to prepare more? Hal has always been my favorite comic character but I have a problem with that line of story telling in general. In Dragonball Z Piccalo and Vegeta seriously are driven and focused and train more intensely yet Goku often surpasses them. In Rocky 2, Apollo who is the superior fighter is focused and driven (after Rocky 1) while Rocky is distracted by his wife's medical state right before the fight yet Rocky wins? Dumb luck should never repeatedly be able to describe why the hero wins because then, why prepare? The "luck lords" will just ensure your victory. I prefer the martial art movie trope, good guy initially gets crushed by bad guy, goes off and trains real hard and surpasses him.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I totally buy into that analysis.
> 
> Hal should bug Sinestro the same way he does Bruce.
> 
> When I think about it, I wonder why no one has thought to do a major story about Bruce & Sinestro. Stark & Banner might be the science bros, but Bruce & Sinestro could works as the Fear Bros.
> 
> Just imagine those two having a deep conversation about using fear to create order.
> 
> Watching Hal try to break that up would write itself.


Sinestro's two greatest recruits into the Sinestro Corps were Batman and Vril Dox (of L.e.g.i.o.n.) they both share his mentality and intelligence in how to use fear as a tool to achieve grander goals. The only downside to these two is Sinestro would constantly have to beware of them taking over the organization to their own ends. Fear agents like Scarecrow or the Joker would never work for Sinestro though.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Sinestro's two greatest recruits into the Sinestro Corps were Batman and Vril Dox (of L.e.g.i.o.n.) they both share his mentality and intelligence in how to use fear as a tool to achieve grander goals. The only downside to these two is Sinestro would constantly have to beware of them taking over the organization to their own ends. Fear agents like Scarecrow or the Joker would never work for Sinestro though.


That was actually a story?

Damn, I missed that one.

I also think Sinestro would have to be wary of Bruce in regards to the "no kill" rule. I think Sinestro would work hard to keep Bruce on board.

Crane & Joker are loose canons, and would be more trouble than they are worth.

Although I think a great story would be seeing Crane & Joker as members of the Indigo Tribe.

----------


## Johnny

Well it's not like Sinestro has not crushed Hal before, after all he was responsible for his downfall. In Sinestro's view of poetic justice, Hal had humiliated him by having the Guardians strip him off his ring due to abusing his power, and he decided to return the favor by having Parallax choose him. Sinestro did so much more than beating Hal in a construct fight, he destroyed his reputation and made him a despised figure by everyone, including his closest allies. Which is why I can't understand why Hal doesn't seem to hold any grudges against him. This was the man that ruined his life, yet he sees him as his former friend who he likes to fight every now and then. I was never fine with that narrative, especially Sinestro's line in the final Johns issue that they were always friends. Damn, you infect your friend with an ancient fear demon that destroyed numerous civilizations in the past and turn him into an all-powerful murderous psychopath, because he felt you maybe shouldn't be playing Hitler on your home world. Who wouldn't want a friend like Sinestro.

----------


## Frontier

> Well it's not like Sinestro has not crushed Hal before, after all he was responsible for his downfall. In Sinestro's view of poetic justice, Hal had humiliated him by having the Guardians strip him off his ring due to abusing his power, and he decided to return the favor by having Parallax choose him. Sinestro did so much more than beating Hal in a construct fight, he destroyed his reputation and made him a despised figure by everyone, including his closest allies. Which is why I can't understand why Hal doesn't seem to hold any grudges against him. This was the man that ruined his life, yet he sees him as his former friend who he likes to fight every now and then. I was never fine with that narrative, especially Sinestro's line in the final Johns issue that they were always friends. Damn, you infect your friend with an ancient fear demon that destroyed numerous civilizations in the past and turn him into an all-powerful murderous psychopath, because he felt you maybe shouldn't be playing Hitler on your home world. Who wouldn't want a friend like good ol' Sinestro.


Friendships and close relationships can be very complicated  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well it's not like Sinestro has not crushed Hal before, after all he was responsible for his downfall. In Sinestro's view of poetic justice, Hal had humiliated him by having the Guardians strip him off his ring due to abusing his power, and he decided to return the favor by having Parallax choose him. Sinestro did so much more than beating Hal in a construct fight, he destroyed his reputation and made him a despised figure by everyone, including his closest allies. Which is why I can't understand why Hal doesn't seem to hold any grudges against him. This was the man that ruined his life, yet he sees him as his former friend who he likes to fight every now and then. I was never fine with that narrative, especially Sinestro's line in the final Johns issue that they were always friends. Damn, you infect your friend with an ancient fear demon that destroyed numerous civilizations in the past and turn him into an all-powerful murderous psychopath, because he felt you maybe shouldn't be playing Hitler on your home world. Who wouldn't want a friend like Sinestro.


Someone just compared Hal with Goku on the previous page. Goku is funny like that, too.

I mentioned how Oliver seemed more upset over what Sinestro did than Hal. I find it crazy how Hal let that wash over him. Hal does not seem to hold grudges.

I can't tell if Hal is secretly Zen-like, or a victim of bad/untapped writing. 

Sinestro never treated Abin Sur like that. Speaking of which, it would be worth exploring if Abin knew about Sinestro's fascism before he died.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Someone just compared Hal with Goku on the previous page. Goku is funny like that, too.
> 
> I mentioned how Oliver seemed more upset over what Sinestro did than Hal. I find it crazy how Hal let that wash over him. Hal does not seem to hold grudges.
> 
> I can't tell if Hal is secretly Zen-like, or a victim of bad/untapped writing. 
> 
> Sinestro never treated Abin Sur like that. Speaking of which, it would be worth exploring if Abin knew about Sinestro's fascism before he died.


I fear it is bad/untapped writing. Also when Johns builds up a villain (which might be his greatest gift) he seems to fall in love with him. Therefore he wants everyone to feel the same way. Thus the begrudging admiration between the Flash and Captain Cold, making Black Adam more sympathetic and multidimensional than Shazam and this free pass given to Sinestro by Hal. Maybe it was just a John's thing because Hal and Sinestro haven't really had much interaction since Johns left. Sinestro was busy in his own title for the most part. Maybe Vendetti or the next writer can wake Hal up to just what Sinestro did to him, basically out of spite.

----------


## vartox

> I can't tell if Hal is secretly Zen-like, or a victim of bad/untapped writing.



It seems more like untapped writing to me. Hal has very rarely been the one to end relationships or push people away, he's always been the one on the receiving end of it. My interpretation is that he doesn't like to lose people even if they're people he'd be better off without. Sinestro was his mentor and his friend and even after all the horrible stuff Sinestro has done to him he still doesn't like the thought of having lost him so he willingly works with him again (begrudgingly at first but that obviously didn't last) just because it feels better than to consider Sinestro a lost cause even though there's a 100% chance it'll bite Hal in the ass later. 

Also I think Hal is a very forgiving person and not likely to hold grudges because he knows HE'S been on the other side of needing forgiveness before and he isn't one to deny that to someone else (even if they don't really deserve it, like Sinestro). I think this is pretty evident in Johns' last couple GL issues where Hal is extremely concerned because Sinestro has Parallax, not because of what Sinestro could do with Parallax but because he's worried for Sinestro's own sake. 

And in Hal's Spectre run which goes mostly ignored but I think is still characterized well, he wanted to forgive Sinestro even before the retcon that Parallax was all Sinestro's doing. I think Hal is actually very kind, compassionate, and used to being hurt although these things are all more subtly characterized rather than flat out stated, but still fairly consistent from writer to writer.

----------


## Johnny

I think I'm indeed starting to ship Hal and Sora.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I fear it is bad/untapped writing. Also when Johns builds up a villain (which might be his greatest gift) he seems to fall in love with him. Therefore he wants everyone to feel the same way. Thus the begrudging admiration between the Flash and Captain Cold, making Black Adam more sympathetic and multidimensional than Shazam and this free pass given to Sinestro by Hal. Maybe it was just a John's thing because Hal and Sinestro haven't really had much interaction since Johns left. Sinestro was busy in his own title for the most part. Maybe Vendetti or the next writer can wake Hal up to just what Sinestro did to him, basically out of spite.


Honestly, the extreme villain love is one of the things I don't like about Johns' writing. Sinestro, Black Adam, and Cold are three evil bastards that deserve righteous beatdowns, yet Johns' uses the Tony Montana style to portray them as cool to the heroes' expense. Johns makes the heroes look weaker, imo. Their crimes (and the brutality that went along with committing them) gets swept under the rug, because they are written as kewl. All three of those guys are murderers, and none of them really got any true comeuppance.

Johns did not do enough to build the heroes, imo.

I find it funny how Johns is now going on & on about hope when he introduced so much darkness to these characters.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

noooooooo, I want Hal back with Arisia. Besides how can I be your equal when I am sleeping with your daughter? It would put Hal a level below on her level.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think I'm indeed starting to ship Hal and Sora.


It should be as funny of a twist as the Kyle & Carol thing.

Although, I think Guy with Sora would really be WTF?! That could be the ultimate sci-fi rendition to "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner" story.

Guy introducing Sora to beer....

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Honestly, the extreme villain love is one of the things I don't like about Johns' writing. Sinestro, Black Adam, and Cold are three evil bastards that deserve righteous beatdowns, yet Johns' uses the Tony Montana style to portray them as cool to the heroes' expense. Johns makes the heroes look weaker, imo. Their crimes (and the brutality that went along with committing them) gets swept under the rug, because they are written as kewl. All three of those guys are murderers, and none of them really got any true comeuppance.
> 
> Johns did not do enough to build the heroes, imo.
> 
> I find it funny how Johns is now going on & on about hope when he introduced so much darkness to these characters.


To mix metaphors it is the cool heel thing in wrestling, bad guys that are really popular, which is cool in a way but in a way is very hard on the narrative. If the people love the heel then don't they by definition dislike the hero? So while my all time favorite wrestlers were heels (Tully Blanchard, Ric Flair, the Rock (as a villain)), it caused the crowds to boo the face/hero which is bad for business. It makes the heroes appear less than. It goes along the same lines of while having Dr Doom in the Fantastic Four or Magneto in the X-Men makes for a great visual if you let them remain too long you rob the franchise of it's greatest antagonist. After all the Sinestro build up I waited and waited and waited for Johns to show me why as great as Sinestro was, Hal was greater. He never did, but he never did with Captain Cold or Black Adam either.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> noooooooo, I want Hal back with Arisia. Besides how can I be your equal when I am sleeping with your daughter? It would put Hal a level below on her level.


It might give Sinestro another reason to hate Hal which is always fun.

----------


## Frontier

> I think I'm indeed starting to ship Hal and Sora.


If you think this is awkward, just wait until the rest of the Corps. see Soranik  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Also I think Hal is a very forgiving person and not likely to hold grudges because he knows HE'S been on the other side of needing forgiveness before and he isn't one to deny that to someone else (even if they don't really deserve it, like Sinestro).


That's a good point.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> To mix metaphors it is the cool heel thing in wrestling, bad guys that are really popular, which is cool in a way but in a way is very hard on the narrative. If the people love the heel then don't they by definition dislike the hero? So while my all time favorite wrestlers were heels (Tully Blanchard, Ric Flair, the Rock (as a villain)), it caused the crowds to boo the face/hero which is bad for business. It makes the heroes appear less than. It goes along the same lines of while having Dr Doom in the Fantastic Four or Magneto in the X-Men makes for a great visual if you let them remain too long you rob the franchise of it's greatest antagonist. After all the Sinestro build up I waited and waited and waited for Johns to show me why as great as Sinestro was, Hal was greater. He never did, but he never did with Captain Cold or Black Adam either.


I understand where you are coming from. I loved the NWO back in the day, lol!

I think this is what happened with Bret Hart, and the emerging Stone Cold Steve Austin. I was pro Bret, but got a kick out of Austin. In the end, I was waiting for Bret to win that feud, but the writing went in a different direction.

Johns never provided that pay-off with the conflicts he created.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Also I think Hal is a very forgiving person and not likely to hold grudges because he knows HE'S been on the other side of needing forgiveness before and he isn't one to deny that to someone else (even if they don't really deserve it, like Sinestro). I think this is pretty evident in Johns' last couple GL issues where Hal is extremely concerned because Sinestro has Parallax, not because of what Sinestro could do with Parallax but because he's worried for Sinestro's own sake. 
> 
> And in Hal's Spectre run which goes mostly ignored but I think is still characterized well, he wanted to forgive Sinestro even before the retcon that Parallax was all Sinestro's doing. I think Hal is actually very kind, compassionate, and used to being hurt although these things are all more subtly characterized rather than flat out stated, but still fairly consistent from writer to writer.


Funny when I read this because it reminded me of how, after Final Night (Hal dying stopping the Sun Eater) all the other heroes where like hey he made a few mistakes but in the end he was Hal, but Bruce held on to the grudge strong. I don't know if it was a Justice League Christmas issue or a Specter one but Hal now deceased was giving out gifts to the members of the JLA and Bruce through his in the garbage. Maybe just a side affect of the Identity crisis, lol.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It seems more like untapped writing to me. Hal has very rarely been the one to end relationships or push people away, he's always been the one on the receiving end of it. My interpretation is that he doesn't like to lose people even if they're people he'd be better off without. Sinestro was his mentor and his friend and even after all the horrible stuff Sinestro has done to him he still doesn't like the thought of having lost him so he willingly works with him again (begrudgingly at first but that obviously didn't last) just because it feels better than to consider Sinestro a lost cause even though there's a 100% chance it'll bite Hal in the ass later. 
> 
> Also I think Hal is a very forgiving person and not likely to hold grudges because he knows HE'S been on the other side of needing forgiveness before and he isn't one to deny that to someone else (even if they don't really deserve it, like Sinestro). I think this is pretty evident in Johns' last couple GL issues where Hal is extremely concerned because Sinestro has Parallax, not because of what Sinestro could do with Parallax but because he's worried for Sinestro's own sake. 
> 
> And in Hal's Spectre run which goes mostly ignored but I think is still characterized well, he wanted to forgive Sinestro even before the retcon that Parallax was all Sinestro's doing. I think Hal is actually very kind, compassionate, and used to being hurt although these things are all more subtly characterized rather than flat out stated, but still fairly consistent from writer to writer.


Hal can be deep, if writers allow him to be.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I understand where you are coming from. I loved the NWO back in the day, lol!
> 
> I think this is what happened with Bret Hart, and the emerging Stone Cold Steve Austin. I was pro Bret, but got a kick out of Austin. In the end, I was waiting for Bret to win that feud, but the writing went in a different direction.
> 
> Johns never provided that pay-off with the conflicts he created.


I will forever be a fan of the Four Horsemen. As for Johns not paying it off it makes the whole thing feel empty or not completed like the Sting vs NWO storyline. It never got completed in fact in the end they co-opted the hero when he joined the wolf pack. Not a good thing when your greatest hero goes the "if you can't beat em join em route.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Hal can be deep, if writers allow him to be.


exhibit 297 of this fact was I was excited about the concept of Par(Hal)lax being alive in the DC universe. It was the ultimate opportunity to have your cake and eat it too. I love Hal as Green Lantern but felt back in the day that Parallax (Hal version) had to be potential to be the greatest Anti-hero in DC ever! So there was the big build up at the end of the last GL run to issue 50. I was expecting GL vs Parallax to rival the Hulk vs the Maestro (a slightly twisted more experienced version of himself). What did we get a drooling incoherent mustache twisting portrayal. 

Parallax IS Hal; just Hal driven to an extreme mindset. He didn't enjoy evil deeds it was just the line that he wouldn't cross was moved a lot further down the response scale than it typically would be. A nuanced Parallax (Hal not the bug) would be a Ra's or Bane level addition to Hal's rogues gallery but the portrayal we last got I can do without. I would also enjoy seeing this Parallax clash with Sinestro because in my mind this Hal has conquered the entity just as Sinestro did (they both just fancy the armor, and who wouldn't?). He isn't driven by fear, he is just driven. In a way being the Hal Sinestro always wanted Hal to be (but be careful what you wish for). When Vendetti revisits the character I hope he takes the more nuanced thought out approach to the character. There is a ton of potential there.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I will forever be a fan of the Four Horsemen. As for Johns not paying it off it makes the whole thing feel empty or not completed like the Sting vs NWO storyline. It never got completed in fact in the end they co-opted the hero when he joined the wolf pack. Not a good thing when your greatest hero goes the "if you can't beat em join em route.


That's how I felt about the Darkseid War. Johns did all that build up, and all we got was a whack new status quo. One would think Darkseid would flourish under Johns' pen.

I do think it made more sense for Sting to work with disgruntled members of the NWO. An organization that massive, you need to take away key member in order to fully destroy it. They still kept the Sting vs Hollywood Hogan angle. Injuries messed up that storyline.

Sting was smarter than Hal, thinking he would just bulldoze his way through the Sinestro Corps alone.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> exhibit 297 of this fact was I was excited about the concept of Par(Hal)lax being alive in the DC universe. It was the ultimate opportunity to have your cake and eat it too. I love Hal as Green Lantern but felt back in the day that Parallax (Hal version) had to be potential to be the greatest Anti-hero in DC ever! So there was the big build up at the end of the last GL run to issue 50. I was expecting GL vs Parallax to rival the Hulk vs the Maestro (a slightly twisted more experienced version of himself). What did we get a drooling incoherent mustache twisting portrayal. 
> 
> Parallax IS Hal; just Hal driven to an extreme mindset. He didn't enjoy evil deeds it was just the line that he wouldn't cross was moved a lot further down the response scale than it typically would be. A nuanced Parallax (Hal not the bug) would be a Ra's or Bane level addition to Hal's rogues gallery but the portrayal we last got I can do without. I would also enjoy seeing this Parallax clash with Sinestro because in my mind this Hal has conquered the entity just as Sinestro did (they both just fancy the armor, and who wouldn't?). He isn't driven by fear, he is just driven. In a way being the Hal Sinestro always wanted Hal to be (but be careful what you wish for). When Vendetti revisits the character I hope he takes the more nuanced thought out approach to the character. There is a ton of potential there.


You will get no arguments from me.

----------


## Margaret

One of the few things that bugged me about Geoff Johns' run was the way he made Sinestro the star of his story. While he kept pressing that Hal was the greatest, hardly anything during his long run indicated that. Sinestro always stole the spot light when they were together, and Hal was made the underdog, less experienced, less wise. I've always had mixed feelings about the way SInestro was characterized as an anti-hero, because while it made the character more interesting, at the same time it felt too easy to swift all of his evil deeds under the rug. And while Hal indeed isn't someone who holds a grudge against anyone, even the people who helped ruin his life, writers still failed to showcase the compassion and kindness that enabled him to forgive those people. I've always wondered why nobody has explored that aspect of Hal Jordan - what makes him the hero that he is, with or without the ring. Geoff Johns was also a bit quick to move on from Hal's internal turmoil and guilt at the beginning of his run. Parallax or not, it was still Hal's hands that wiped out the entire Corps and tried to rewrite history (as much as I hated Emerald Twilight, it could've had potential). Writers are always so fixated on writing Hal kicking butts (and even all that butt kicking just felt like luck sometimes) or Hal being cocky, but not on the deeper layers of his character. The end of Darkseid War did touch on this a tiny, tiny bit, but no where near enough. 
That's why Hal's biggest enemy is still inconsistent writing

----------


## Margaret

> exhibit 297 of this fact was I was excited about the concept of Par(Hal)lax being alive in the DC universe. It was the ultimate opportunity to have your cake and eat it too. I love Hal as Green Lantern but felt back in the day that Parallax (Hal version) had to be potential to be the greatest Anti-hero in DC ever! So there was the big build up at the end of the last GL run to issue 50. I was expecting GL vs Parallax to rival the Hulk vs the Maestro (a slightly twisted more experienced version of himself). What did we get a drooling incoherent mustache twisting portrayal. 
> 
> Parallax IS Hal; just Hal driven to an extreme mindset. He didn't enjoy evil deeds it was just the line that he wouldn't cross was moved a lot further down the response scale than it typically would be. A nuanced Parallax (Hal not the bug) would be a Ra's or Bane level addition to Hal's rogues gallery but the portrayal we last got I can do without. I would also enjoy seeing this Parallax clash with Sinestro because in my mind this Hal has conquered the entity just as Sinestro did (they both just fancy the armor, and who wouldn't?). He isn't driven by fear, he is just driven. In a way being the Hal Sinestro always wanted Hal to be (but be careful what you wish for). When Vendetti revisits the character I hope he takes the more nuanced thought out approach to the character. There is a ton of potential there.


Concur, concur. It disappointed me how Venditti brought back "Hallax" but didn't really do anything with him. He could've been a very classy villain, or even an anti-hero if written right.

----------


## silly

ok, i might be in the minority here, but i'd rather hal have a relationship with someone who is from earth.

----------


## jbmasta

> Concur, concur. It disappointed me how Venditti brought back "Hallax" but didn't really do anything with him. He could've been a very classy villain, or even an anti-hero if written right.


It's likely Venditti had plans for Hallax after #50, but had to defer them since Rebirth followed shortly after. Same with The Grey Agents thread, which only really got two issues of focus, the second of which was literally the final issue before Rebirth. Which is a shame, since Hal Parallax vs Sinestro Parallax would be really cool to see.

----------


## Johnny

> I've always wondered why nobody has explored that aspect of Hal Jordan - what makes him the hero that he is, with or without the ring.


I think Tom King did that really well in the Darkseid War Green Lantern one shot.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal can be deep, if writers allow him to be.



as is, hal is a pretty complex character.

from his ties to the superhero community, best friend of barry and oliver, founding member of the justice league:
a fairly decent number of known family members;
spent time not only as green lantern but as parallax and the spectre;

writers has barely scratched the surface...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> as is, hal is a pretty complex character.
> 
> from his ties to the superhero community, best friend of barry and oliver, founding member of the justice league:
> a fairly decent number of known family members;
> spent time not only as green lantern but as parallax and the spectre;
> *
> writers has barely scratched the surface*...


That is the problem with most of the GL cast, imo.

Hal, John, & Guy are the ones I grew up with. They all seem really surface to me. I would really like a few character arcs/moments for them between (& during) the cosmic epics.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> as is, hal is a pretty complex character.
> 
> from his ties to the superhero community, best friend of barry and oliver, founding member of the justice league:
> a fairly decent number of known family members;
> spent time not only as green lantern but as parallax and the spectre;
> 
> writers has barely scratched the surface...


Its why Tom King's issue was such a huge gust of fresh air.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

It's going to be interesting seeing how the rest of the Corps. reacts to Hal once everybody converges on the Sinestro Corps.

----------


## The Whovian

> 


LOL!! That is funny. But come on guys, no.

----------


## phantom1592

> "Better" being a relative term.  According to Sinestro's way of seeing things, Hal isn't better - just more lucky.


There's something annoying about a villain who has spent almost 60 years routinely getting his butt spanked by a hero to keep talking smack. I mean... yeah, they need to have some confidence... but that's REALLY pushing it. Sinestro laying claim to the Parrallax thing is really just a single victory... and really for the first 40 years ONLY victory. Needs to get knocked off his high horse again.





> Honestly, the extreme villain love is one of the things I don't like about Johns' writing. Sinestro, Black Adam, and Cold are three evil bastards that deserve righteous beatdowns, yet Johns' uses the Tony Montana style to portray them as cool to the heroes' expense. Johns makes the heroes look weaker, imo. Their crimes (and the brutality that went along with committing them) gets swept under the rug, because they are written as kewl. All three of those guys are murderers, and none of them really got any true comeuppance.
> 
> Johns did not do enough to build the heroes, imo.
> 
> I find it funny how Johns is now going on & on about hope when he introduced so much darkness to these characters.


I liked the development of Captain Cold... but really hated it with Black Adam and Sinestro. I do think that kind of attention was drastically needed though. The Rogues were pretty much considered Jokes for decades. One note characters without any particular personality at all and silly gimmicks. Johns turned them into villains worthy of the Flash. And that's one of the keys too... You can judge how great a hero is by how great his enemies are.  The heroes have all had TONS of development already... the bad guys needed a little spotlight. 

Unfortunately I think he went too far with Sinestro. Giving him a green ring and putting him into the corps was just insane. The amount of blood and destruction he  had intentionally and vindictively sought out... was just staggering. He was responsible for Kilowog being the last of his kind... How can he POSSIBLY stay in same corp with him?? 

I REALLY wish Johns had worked some of that Rogue magic on the rest of Hal's gallery. Sinestro has had enough attention over the years... lets see him develop Goldface or Sonar or something like that. It looked like he was going that route when he brought back Hector Hamond and the Shark... but it drifted off once SCW started.

----------


## j9ac9k

> There's something annoying about a villain who has spent almost 60 years routinely getting his butt spanked by a hero to keep talking smack.
> 
> Unfortunately I think he went too far with Sinestro. Giving him a green ring and putting him into the corps was just insane. The amount of blood and destruction he  had intentionally and vindictively sought out... was just staggering. He was responsible for Kilowog being the last of his kind... How can he POSSIBLY stay in same corp with him?? 
> 
> I REALLY wish Johns had worked some of that Rogue magic on the rest of Hal's gallery. Sinestro has had enough attention over the years... lets see him develop Goldface or Sonar or something like that. It looked like he was going that route when he brought back Hector Hamond and the Shark... but it drifted off once SCW started.


-- It's only been 60 year in our time, who knows how many of those victories are even still canon?  We have to assume Hal's beaten him a bunch of times, but we can't say which actual stories ever happened. (honestly, I would love a retelling of Hal bringing down Sinestro that first time)
-- Giving Sinestro a green ring again at the beginning of the last series could have been interesting if we'd EVER gotten an explanation for why it happened!!  Otherwise, it's just another "because the writer wanted it" horribly blatant plot device.
-- Johns did a great job with Black Hand, imo.  And a decent job with Hammond.  I really wish he'd have gotten back around to Evil Star.

----------


## jbmasta

> -- Giving Sinestro a green ring again at the beginning of the last series could have been interesting if we'd EVER gotten an explanation for why it happened!!  Otherwise, it's just another "because the writer wanted it" horribly blatant plot device.


Sinestro also had as much of a history of causing trouble for the Guardians as Hal did (Sinestro Corps War anyone?). The Guardians pretty much swapped out a troublemaker with a moral code for a troublemaker who once led his own Corps against them. Sinestro found out about the Third Army and tried to stop the Guardians, bringing Hal back into the action for that exact reason. However Secret of the Indigo Tribe and Revenge of Black Hand happened, taking the two of them off the board until the end of Wrath of the First Lantern.

It could the the Guardians just wanted Hal out of the picture and they couldn't stop the ring from going to Sinestro. Hal was powerless and they were close to, if not already in the madness that led them to lobotomise Ganthet and create the Third Army. Maybe they thought that Sinestro's re-recruitment would affect the Corp's reputation, making the peoples of the universe more welcoming to an alternative police force, aka the Third Army. It could have been the events of War of the GLs that pushed the Guardians over the edge.

----------


## phantom1592

Did they ever finish the new 10 laws story? That felt like it was going nowhere what with the first 2 or three basically being the same thing (GL's can Kill)... but I lost track after that.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like WB does acknowledge GL as a Justice League founder after all.

----------


## Frontier

> Seems like WB does acknowledge GL as a Justice League founder after all.


I still miss when J'onn was a founder...

----------


## j9ac9k

Now *that* looks more like the JLA...  :Smile:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Now *that* looks more like the JLA...


it does but J'onn belongs and Vic doesn't, Cyborg is a Titan!!!

----------


## Margaret

> Seems like WB does acknowledge GL as a Justice League founder after all.


To me, the seventh member will always be Martian Manhunter. Cyborg is better with the Titans anyway

----------


## phantom1592

It's interesting to me... I rarely read any of the old-school titans. My first introduction to Cyborg was Super Powers toy and Galactic Guardians cartoon firmly entrenching him as rookie JLA.  Right there with Firestorm. I know the comics never supported that concept till nu52, but the idea does have some history to it. 

Since the cartoons and JOhn's TT run, I do prefer him with the Titans though. 

J'onn?? I was kind of glad to see him gone. He suffers from being 'too much like Superman... but with more powers!!!' and JLA already has a Superman. Writers seem to work extra hard to make him relevant to the stories... Cyborg? Gives the team a little extra tech power without making Batman look ridiculous.

----------


## silly

> it does but J'onn belongs and Vic doesn't, Cyborg is a Titan!!!


i so agree with this.

----------


## silly

> Seems like WB does acknowledge GL as a Justice League founder after all.


wish WB would translate that to film.

----------


## Margaret

> wish WB would translate that to film.


I'm still crossing fingers for a last minute cameo. But there has been no casting news so far...so the future of Hal in the Justice League movie looks rather dim

----------


## Johnny

I've been thinking maybe they would do with GL what the recent animated films did with Aquaman. Shazam was used as one of the founders instead of him, but there was a post-credits scene with Ocean Master and Aquaman was the main character in the next movie. Maybe they would do something similar here and have Hal or him and John in integral roles in JL2.

----------


## vartox

> I've been thinking maybe they would do with GL what the recent animated films did with Aquaman. Shazam was used as one of the founders instead of him, but there was a post-credits scene with Ocean Master and Aquaman was the main character in the next movie. Maybe they would do something similar here and have Hal or him and John in integral roles in JL2.


I've seen a lot of people hoping/expecting for a GL scene after the credits of JL1 and then Hal/John/both showing up in JL2 to play a bigger role. Which would be pretty cool, but I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## Johnny

Well I'm not either but still they gotta give us something. Anything. They don't allow any of the Lanterns to be used on the CW shows for that reason.

----------


## Frontier

> Well I'm not either but still they gotta give us something. Anything. They don't allow any of the Lanterns to be used on the CW shows for that reason.


I think they might've lifted the Green Lantern embargo, since Obsidian in Legends of Tomorrow is apparently still going to be Alan Scott's son. 

Though he might be an exception to the embargo, especially if he doesn't end up appearing in the show proper.

----------


## andersonh1

> it does but J'onn belongs and Vic doesn't, Cyborg is a Titan!!!


Absolutely right.

----------


## vartox

> Well I'm not either but still they gotta give us something. Anything. They don't allow any of the Lanterns to be used on the CW shows for that reason.


That's been the case since Arrow started, what, five years ago though? They're really dragging on live action GL considering we don't have so much as any castings and the only tentative movie date is 2020. They've denied that anything GL related will be in JL1 so far although I guess that could always change. I'm just not very hopeful when it comes to GL and live action these days.  :Frown: 




> I think they might've lifted the Green Lantern embargo, since Obsidian in Legends of Tomorrow is apparently still going to be Alan Scott. 
> 
> Though he might be an exception to the embargo, especially if he doesn't end up appearing in the show proper.


You mean Alan Scott's son? 

I guess Obsidian showing up in LOT is better than nothing GL related at all but Obsidian is tangential at best  :Stick Out Tongue:  Now if Jade was showing up...

----------


## jbmasta

> You mean Alan Scott's son? 
> 
> I guess Obsidian showing up in LOT is better than nothing GL related at all but Obsidian is tangential at best  Now if Jade was showing up...


They've both been out of continuity since New 52 started, so that may have been a loophole.

----------


## Frontier

> That's been the case since Arrow started, what, five years ago though? They're really dragging on live action GL considering we don't have so much as any castings and the only tentative movie date is 2020. They've denied that anything GL related will be in JL1 so far although I guess that could always change. I'm just not very hopeful when it comes to GL and live action these days.


Well, at least it looks like we have plenty of GL to look forward to in Justice League Action  :Smile: .




> You mean Alan Scott's son? 
> 
> I guess Obsidian showing up in LOT is better than nothing GL related at all but Obsidian is tangential at best  Now if Jade was showing up...


Oops, yeah that's what I meant...

----------


## Johnny

> I guess Obsidian showing up in LOT is better than nothing GL related at all but Obsidian is tangential at best


It's the same thing with Susan Williams. She will appear on Arrow this season, but what does it matter since they couldn't possibly pick a more peripheral GL related character. It's like they know full well they can't use any of the major players but keep teasing them for no reason. It makes no sense to keep doing this with zero payoff.

----------


## vartox

> Well, at least it looks like we have plenty of GL to look forward to in Justice League Action .


True! When does that debut? I thought it was supposed to be sometime in autumn but I haven't heard anything lately. 




> It's the same thing with Susan Williams. She will appear on Arrow this season, but what does it matter since they couldn't possibly pick a more peripheral GL related character. It's like they know full well they can't use any of the major players but keep teasing them for no reason. It makes no sense to keep doing this with zero payoff.


Yeah, or stuff like the guy with a Jordan nametag on a jacket shown for about 5 seconds in Arrow s4, or Barry going to Coast City. I mean... It's nice they're trying to throw GL fans a bone and that it's being included at all but when we already know there's only ever going to be teasing and no actual payoff it starts to get a little more disappointing than fun  :Frown:

----------


## Frontier

> True! When does that debut? I thought it was supposed to be sometime in autumn but I haven't heard anything lately.


I think the closest we have to a date at this point is mid to late October or even November at the latest.

----------


## Margaret

Rumor has it that the Justice League movie is wrapping, and we still have no clues about the casting for Hal or any of the Earth's GLs. I'm losing hope fast... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Johnny

Hal is not going to be in the movie. I think at this point we're all smart enough to know that. The best we can probably hope for is some easter egg/blink and you'll miss it type of cameo that confirms his existence in the DCEU. A Ferris Air base or "Carrie Farris" talking on the phone to some guy called Jordan, etc.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal is not going to be in the movie. I think at this point we're all smart enough to know that. The best we can probably hope for is some easter egg/blink and you'll miss it type of cameo that confirms his existence in the DCEU. A Ferris Air base or "Carrie Farris" talking on the phone to some guy called Jordan, etc.


Well, yeah, he's not going to be in Justice League, but there's always hope for the next League movie...especially if it gets really cosmic and space-heavy with the New Gods  :Smile: .

----------


## Margaret

> Hal is not going to be in the movie. I think at this point we're all smart enough to know that. The best we can probably hope for is some easter egg/blink and you'll miss it type of cameo that confirms his existence in the DCEU. A Ferris Air base or "Carrie Farris" talking on the phone to some guy called Jordan, etc.


I'm talking about a Cameo...real cameo, a last minute add-in. But at this point Easter eggs are probably all we can hope for.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm talking about a Cameo...real cameo, a last minute add-in. But at this point Easter eggs are probably all we can hope for.


this.... makes me really sad...

----------


## Johnny

It is sad. I wish WB had more confidence, rather than doing exactly what I expected them to do and chickening out, totally making the GL property look second class in the process.

----------


## j9ac9k

Considering WB still does have a GLC film on their slate and we know _nothing_ else about their GL plans, I'm still holding out hope that introducing GL will be a BIG moment - too big to just have him around at the beginning because the world of GLC is so big.  (which is the whole universe)

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Considering WB still does have a GLC film on their slate and we know _nothing_ else about their GL plans, I'm still holding out hope that introducing GL will be a BIG moment - too big to just have him around at the beginning because the world of GLC is so big.  (which is the whole universe)


It is difficult but I think a bit of patience is the best tactic here both for us and DC. There's no doubt that the 2011 movie did damage to the brand but we just need a bit of time and distance.

We all know that, done properly, the GL licence is potential box office gold. WB knows it too. It's tough to see things moving forward with other characters (even though I'm a big fan of those too!) and not being thrown a bone but the mythology will make it's way to either the big or little screen at some stage in the future.

----------


## Margaret

> It is difficult but I think a bit of patience is the best tactic here both for us and DC. There's no doubt that the 2011 movie did damage to the brand but we just need a bit of time and distance.
> 
> We all know that, done properly, the GL licence is potential box office gold. WB knows it too. It's tough to see things moving forward with other characters (even though I'm a big fan of those too!) and not being thrown a bone but the mythology will make it's way to either the big or little screen at some stage in the future.


I don't really understand their strategy here. If they have that little confidence in the brand, wouldn't it be better to include him in a bigger picture first (aka Justice League) and do a great job of it, show the audience that GL could be incredibly awesome then proceed with the standalone later? Take into account what Marvel did with the Hulk, the Incredible Hulk movie in 2008 was neither a box office or a critical success, but I didn't see them chicken out and exclude him from the Avengers' original line-up. Also, even though the GL movie in 2012 was a huge flop, it wasn't as if everybody cared so much about that movie that they aren't ready for another try. 
Honestly, it's not that I'm impatient, but the way this is going, they're reducing GL's status in the league down to second or third stringer, while in literally EVERY interpretation of the Justice League, Hal has always been a founding member. Some fans have been waiting all their lives for a live-action Justice League, and after all these years, they finally give it to us...an incomplete version. This sounds a little whiny, but seriously, it's really not much to ask.
P.S. On a second note, now that GL won't be a founding member, I'd be happy if they could give us a gigantic, GL-centric cross-over event like Blackest Night for the second or third Justice League movie. :Wink:

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Honestly, it's not that I'm impatient, but the way this is going, they're reducing GL's status in the league down to second or third stringer, while in literally EVERY interpretation of the Justice League, Hal has always been a founding member. Some fans have been waiting all their lives for a live-action Justice League, and after all these years, they finally give it to us...an incomplete version. This sounds a little whiny, but seriously, it's really not much to ask.
> P.S. On a second note, now that GL won't be a founding member, I'd be happy if they could give us a gigantic, GL-centric cross-over event like Blackest Night for the second or third Justice League movie.


Yeah, I get where you're coming from Margaret.

I still see the DCEU as 'taking it each step at a time'. Marvel have done such a good job of creating a shared cinematic universe that I think we sometimes forget just how big of an undertaking it is. Even though it's done good bank (and let's be honest, even if it one day achieved the total box office that the MCU has, it's detractors will STILL claim it's falling short!) there's still a long way to go. We may get to see Hal (or possibly some other GL  :Stick Out Tongue: ) in the upcoming JL movie but it could just as easily be that WB don't want to overplay their hand too soon. I'd rather that they let the franchise grow more organically than just throw everything at the wall in one go and see what sticks. Some will say they've already done that.

What was the tag-line? 'Unite The Seven'? Absolutely, but I don't think that they'll do it all in one go. I would be delighted to be wrong and pleasantly surprised though. We'll see.

----------


## WillieMorgan

Oh, and I totally agree with your last point Margaret. Basing the second JL movie around something like 'Blackest Night' (or, even better, 'The Sinestro Corps War') would indeed be awesome.

----------


## Margaret

> Oh, and I totally agree with your last point Margaret. Basing the second JL movie around something like 'Blackest Night' (or, even better, 'The Sinestro Corps War') would indeed be awesome.


Rumor has it that the Sinestro Corps War would be the focus for the GLC movie in 2020...not sure if it's going to come true but it sounds like such a great idea.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't really understand their strategy here. If they have that little confidence in the brand, wouldn't it be better to include him in a bigger picture first (aka Justice League) and do a great job of it, show the audience that GL could be incredibly awesome then proceed with the standalone later? Take into account what Marvel did with the Hulk, the Incredible Hulk movie in 2008 was neither a box office or a critical success, but I didn't see them chicken out and exclude him from the Avengers' original line-up. Also, even though the GL movie in 2012 was a huge flop, it wasn't as if everybody cared so much about that movie that they aren't ready for another try. 
> Honestly, it's not that I'm impatient, but the way this is going, they're reducing GL's status in the league down to second or third stringer, while in literally EVERY interpretation of the Justice League, Hal has always been a founding member. Some fans have been waiting all their lives for a live-action Justice League, and after all these years, they finally give it to us...an incomplete version. This sounds a little whiny, but seriously, it's really not much to ask.
> P.S. On a second note, now that GL won't be a founding member, I'd be happy if they could give us a gigantic, GL-centric cross-over event like Blackest Night for the second or third Justice League movie.


That's my issue too. By excluding Green Lantern, who in one form or another has been a founding member of the League for the past 5 decades, just because he was in a bad movie, they basically tell us this character isn't good enough to be there alongside the "iconic" characters. Even if he does show up in the sequel, he won't be seen as important and integral to the team as the others. Does anyone see Vision or Scarlet Witch as integral to the Avengers as they do Steve and Tony? No, people see them as replaceable. Why should anyone think Hal Jordan and/or John Stewart are as important as Diana or Bruce Wayne then.

----------


## Frontier

> That's my issue too. By excluding Green Lantern, who in one form or another has been a founding member of the League for the past 5 decades, just because he was in a bad movie, they basically tell us this character isn't good enough to be there alongside the "iconic" characters. Even if he does show up in the sequel, he won't be seen as important and integral to the team as the others. *Does anyone see Vision or Scarlet Witch as integral to the Avengers as they do Steve and Tony*? No, people see them as replaceable. Why should anyone think Hal Jordan and/or John Stewart are as important as Diana or Bruce Wayne then.


(Raises Hand)  :Smile: .

----------


## WillieMorgan

> That's my issue too. By excluding Green Lantern, who in one form or another has been a founding member of the League for the past 5 decades, just because he was in a bad movie, they basically tell us this character isn't good enough to be there alongside the "iconic" characters. Even if he does show up in the sequel, he won't be seen as important and integral to the team as the others. Does anyone see Vision or Scarlet Witch as integral to the Avengers as they do Steve and Tony? No, people see them as replaceable. Why should anyone think Hal Jordan and/or John Stewart are as important as Diana or Bruce Wayne then.


Oh yeah, it stinks. No doubt about that.

In a roundabout way, the high water mark that was the Johns era has presented us with this scenario though. His GL comics work was so successful and wide-ranging that it helped to convince WB to invest big-bucks in a DC property that wasn't Superman or Batman for the first time. Which they then cocked up. Had the GL comics been limping along with so-so sales for those years then they'd never have had the confidence to greenlight that movie. We may even have ended up with the Robert Smigel 'comedy take' on the character instead. That might have been funny in and of itself but disastrous for the franchise in the long run.

The whole DCEU would have ended up radically different had the 2011 movie never been made (or been decent).

----------


## silly

> I don't really understand their strategy here. If they have that little confidence in the brand, wouldn't it be better to include him in a bigger picture first (aka Justice League) and do a great job of it, show the audience that GL could be incredibly awesome then proceed with the standalone later? Take into account what Marvel did with the Hulk, the Incredible Hulk movie in 2008 was neither a box office or a critical success, but I didn't see them chicken out and exclude him from the Avengers' original line-up. Also, even though the GL movie in 2012 was a huge flop, it wasn't as if everybody cared so much about that movie that they aren't ready for another try. 
> Honestly, it's not that I'm impatient, but the way this is going, they're reducing GL's status in the league down to second or third stringer, while in literally EVERY interpretation of the Justice League, Hal has always been a founding member. Some fans have been waiting all their lives for a live-action Justice League, and after all these years, they finally give it to us...an incomplete version. This sounds a little whiny, but seriously, it's really not much to ask.
> P.S. On a second note, now that GL won't be a founding member, I'd be happy if they could give us a gigantic, GL-centric cross-over event like Blackest Night for the second or third Justice League movie.


I so agree with what you said.

What will happen is that there will be another generation of youngsters that Hal was a founding and integral member of the League. 

Having said that, I feel really bad for the Martian Manhunter fans.

----------


## jbmasta

> Having said that, I feel really bad for the Martian Manhunter fans.


At least he's on Supergirl as a main character. The closest thing to GL representation in any live action project for the foreseeable has been some easter eggs (Hal's flight jacket, a Ferris Air pilot vanishing) and the wife-to-be of Hal's brother in Arrow, and Obsidian in Legends of Tomorrow (a character who isn't even in the main comic continuity at the moment since Alan Scott is on Earth 2 and and young man who is too young to have a grown-up son). The Green Lantern Corps film in 2020 has only had casting rumors at best.

----------


## silly

> At least he's on Supergirl as a main character. The closest thing to GL representation in any live action project for the foreseeable has been some easter eggs (Hal's flight jacket, a Ferris Air pilot vanishing) and the wife-to-be of Hal's brother in Arrow, and Obsidian in Legends of Tomorrow (a character who isn't even in the main comic continuity at the moment since Alan Scott is on Earth 2 and and young man who is too young to have a grown-up son). The Green Lantern Corps film in 2020 has only had casting rumors at best.


i had false hopes when hal's flight jacket was shown. all these teases were cute at first, but now i feel kind of cheated.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Give us Hal/Sora, Robert!

----------


## silly

> Give us Hal/Sora, Robert!


i can't be the only one who favors a hal and carol reunion? there has got to be someone out there other than me.

----------


## Johnny

Eventually they will obviously get back together. Let Hal take interest in someone else for the time being. And it's like poetic justice, you know. lol

----------


## Frontier

If Venditti still isn't enthused about HalxCarol, then he may as well try something new if he feels he can handle it well, though it would feel a little odd for Rebirth given the re-emphasis on classic relationships...

But Hal dating Sinestro's daughter would be something else, especially if it made Kyle jealous. Turnabout is fair play  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> If Venditti still isn't enthused about HalxCarol, then he may as well try something new if he feels he can handle it well, though it would feel a little odd for Rebirth given the re-emphasis on classic relationships...
> 
> But Hal dating Sinestro's daughter would be something else, especially if it made Kyle jealous. Turnabout is fair play .


stoooop! don't give them ideas like that.

----------


## phantom1592

> i can't be the only one who favors a hal and carol reunion? there has got to be someone out there other than me.


Honestly, I always liked HalxCarol.... but I HATE Carol as Star Sapphire. Carol and Hal always had that interesting dynamic of where  Green Lantern is this all powerful character compared to the earth Girl... but Carol had all the power as the Boss of Hal Jordan. There was this interesting triangle of one-upsmanship going on. 

I also liked when Hal loved Carol, and Star Sapphire HATED Green Lantern. It was an interesting situation where he had a villain he didn't WANT to punch in the face with green fist. It was a challenging dynamic that the ring just couldn't overcome. 

Making Star Sapphire a 'good guy', giving her a ring and a corp... It both levels the field between them... AND takes away the most interesting parts of their relationship.

----------


## mrumsey

> Honestly, I always liked HalxCarol.... but I HATE Carol as Star Sapphire. Carol and Hal always had that interesting dynamic of where  Green Lantern is this all powerful character compared to the earth Girl... but Carol had all the power as the Boss of Hal Jordan. There was this interesting triangle of one-upsmanship going on. 
> 
> I also liked when Hal loved Carol, and Star Sapphire HATED Green Lantern. It was an interesting situation where he had a villain he didn't WANT to punch in the face with green fist. It was a challenging dynamic that the ring just couldn't overcome. 
> 
> Making Star Sapphire a 'good guy', giving her a ring and a corp... It both levels the field between them... AND takes away the most interesting parts of their relationship.


You're right - that was a big part of their relationship.  The other thing was that Carol was often frustrated with Hal's commitment to the Corps making him  unreliable to Ferris Air.  With Carol now in a similar position I'm waiting for that moment when she realizes what a hypocrite she was - and it would be an interesting turn to see her lose control of Ferris due to her own dereliction.

The thing that set Hal and Carol apart was that their love for each other was always stronger when they were in a position of wanting a relationship than when they had a relationship.  That their love is real but they just can't quite seem to be compatible in the long term.  I think Hal unintentionally sabotages his relationships because of how Martin Jordan's career choice impacted his relationship with Jessica.  Hence him being somewhat of a himbo to at least experience physical intimacy without creating distress over him being both a test pilot and GL - two things that define who he is and couldn't give up even for love.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like the NYCC DC booth will look fine this year.

----------


## Margaret

> Seems like the NYCC DC booth will look fine this year.


Always nice to know that DC hasn't forgotten about Hal. I'm hoping for some exciting GL-related announcement




> Honestly, I always liked HalxCarol.... but I HATE Carol as Star Sapphire. Carol and Hal always had that interesting dynamic of where  Green Lantern is this all powerful character compared to the earth Girl... but Carol had all the power as the Boss of Hal Jordan. There was this interesting triangle of one-upsmanship going on. 
> 
> I also liked when Hal loved Carol, and Star Sapphire HATED Green Lantern. It was an interesting situation where he had a villain he didn't WANT to punch in the face with green fist. It was a challenging dynamic that the ring just couldn't overcome. 
> 
> Making Star Sapphire a 'good guy', giving her a ring and a corp... It both levels the field between them... AND takes away the most interesting parts of their relationship.


Can't agree more. Also, during the Silver Age, I always found it funny how Carol was so infatuated with the Green lantern but oblivious to Hal Jordan, so in a way Hal had unintentionally become his own love rival. Hal and Carol's relationship was one of the few romance that I actually cared about. They felt like a real couple. But now with all the corps and space drama, it kind of took away the normality of their relationship, and I'm not sure I'm a fan of that.

On a second note, I sort-of, kinda, want Hal pair up with Soranik just to annoy the heck out of Sinestro and make both Kyle and Carol jealous. Nobody mistreats my Green Boy and gets away unscathed.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

It is a little too convenient and there has never been any notion of anything between those two characters before. I would like to state a third choice. I want Hal and Arisia back together. Maybe not forever but I would prefer a fun relationship for Hal. Not love of his life Carol commitment drama or just one note Romeo and Juliette, your father hates me Sora drama either. I look at Hal and Arisia like Peter Parker and the Black Cat. You know it's not where he will end up permanently but it is a nice fun change of pace and more fitting with this action Hal that is being portrayed now.

----------


## Johnny

Preview: http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...ntern-corps-6/


Tell me where I can buy Sinestro's cosmic pajama pants. I'm surprised he doesn't have yellow slippers on.

----------


## Johnny

> It is a little too convenient and there has never been any notion of anything between those two characters before.


Same thing goes for Carol and Kyle. They did it anyway. Pairing Sora and Hal certainly doesn't make less sense than that.

----------


## Frontier

> Preview: http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...ntern-corps-6/
> 
> 
> Tell me where I can buy Sinestro's cosmic pajama pants. I'm surprised he doesn't have yellow slippers on.


Nice seeing John really taking charge and leading the Corps., and Hal being Hal  :Smile: .

And it's funny to see Hal interrupt Sinestro and Lyssa in bed like Sinestro interrupted him and Carol once  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> You're right - that was a big part of their relationship.  The other thing was that Carol was often frustrated with Hal's commitment to the Corps making him  unreliable to Ferris Air.  With Carol now in a similar position I'm waiting for that moment when she realizes what a hypocrite she was - and it would be an interesting turn to see her lose control of Ferris due to her own dereliction.


I keep wondering what the heck is going on at Ferris Air while Carol's been off in space doing whatever (looking for Kyle, leading the Zamarons, something?). I wouldn't be surprised if maybe she's been voted out of the company because of how long she's been gone, but I'm not sure if this is the book that would cover a story like that.  

It would feel kind of cathartic after all the complaints she's thrown Hal's way, and how many times he's lost his job because of being a GL, to see the shoe fall on the other foot, even if I'd kinda feel bad for Carol.

----------


## vartox

I'm not sure how I feel about Hal/Soranik. It would depend a lot on the execution, I think  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Tell me where I can buy Sinestro's cosmic pajama pants. I'm surprised he doesn't have yellow slippers on.


Man... I really like those pants. I would literally buy a pair. That page of Hal is neat too. 




> I keep wondering what the heck is going on at Ferris Air while Carol's been off in space doing whatever (looking for Kyle, leading the Zamarons, something?). I wouldn't be surprised if maybe she's been voted out of the company because of how long she's been gone, but I'm not sure if this is the book that would cover a story like that.  
> 
> It would feel kind of cathartic after all the complaints she's thrown Hal's way, and how many times he's lost his job because of being a GL, to see the shoe fall on the other foot, even if I'd kinda feel bad for Carol.


I actually think something like that happening would be good for Carol. It would give her a plotline of her own, and something to do other than just tagging along after some dude, and could lead to good (and desperately needed IMO) character development for her.

----------


## phantom1592

> It is a little too convenient and there has never been any notion of anything between those two characters before. I would like to state a third choice. I want Hal and Arisia back together. Maybe not forever but I would prefer a fun relationship for Hal. Not love of his life Carol commitment drama or just one note Romeo and Juliette, your father hates me Sora drama either. I look at Hal and Arisia like Peter Parker and the Black Cat. You know it's not where he will end up permanently but it is a nice fun change of pace and more fitting with this action Hal that is being portrayed now.


Honestly... I was never a fan of Arisia to begin with just as a character... and really, Hal's character has gotten a LOT of Flak for dating her over the years. Everytime someone wants to bring up his flaws... dating the underage jailbait in a woman's body always get drug back up. It's like Hank Pym slapping Wasp. 

I'd be really cool with it if that whole concept got erased in one of these retcon/reboots and just lost to history. I'm not opposed to him dating someone a bit fun... but not HER. Just too much real-world baggage attached to that match up.

----------


## Frontier

> I actually think something like that happening would be good for Carol. It would give her a plotline of her own, and something to do other than just tagging along after some dude, and could lead to good (and desperately needed IMO) character development for her.


I agree, but with how space heavy the book is, I'm not sure if there could be time to develop that kind of subplot. Maybe if we had a proper Hal solo that lets him come back to Earth, and actually focuses on his traditional supporting cast, but that's probably a ways off for now.

I guess maybe Green Lanterns could deal with it, since it's more grounded and Earth-based (relatively speaking), but I don't really see Simon and Jessica getting involved in whatever Carol's up to unless they need another Lantern to back them up.

----------


## Johnny

I'm not sure it was erased. It was acknowledged when Hal saved her and the other lost Lanterns.




Unless certain aspects were changed and she wasn't really "underage". Kind of like how Johns changed the whole "Pieface" thing, that it was some other pilot that gave Tom that stupid nickname and Hal actually defended him.

----------


## Frontier

I think it's been long enough at this point that most people probably aren't aware or don't remember the Arisia relationship and all the sordid details of it. Other then major Hal fans, of course. 

Heck, she and Hal have barely even interacted after she came back, other then that kiss she gave him out of gratitude.

----------


## vartox

> I agree, but with how space heavy the book is, I'm not sure if there could be time to develop that kind of subplot. Maybe if we had a proper Hal solo that lets him come back to Earth, and actually focuses on his traditional supporting cast, but that's probably a ways off for now.
> 
> I guess maybe Green Lanterns could deal with it, since it's more grounded and Earth-based (relatively speaking), but I don't really see Simon and Jessica getting involved in whatever Carol's up to unless they need another Lantern to back them up.


Yeah, I don't think there's time for anything like that in HJGLC right now. Maybe if EVS gets his wish and GL gets expanded to more than two books again in the future but it's contained to space right now. It could be fun to see her in GLs with Simon and Jessica, though, even if there's no story about Ferris Air.





> I think it's been long enough at this point that most people probably aren't aware or don't remember the Arisia relationship and all the sordid details of it. Other then major Hal fans, of course. 
> 
> Heck, she and Hal have barely even interacted after she came back, other then that kiss she gave him out of gratitude.


I think enough people are aware of it that Hal still has a bit of a bad rep because of it. It's not as egregious as something like the Pym slap but it's still a bit of a taint to his character (to some people, at least). 

IIRC in Johns era GL they omitted Arisia aging herself up with her ring, her origin story recap made it seem like she'd always been a young adult instead of a younger teen.

----------


## jbmasta

Maybe Hal's mission with saving the Blue Lanterns will involve a new Adara being born, like how Rage Planet in Green Lanterns was about the Red Lanterns creating the conditions for a new Rage Entity. Give the entities a Rebirth, so to speak. Hal was intended by Ganthet to be the leader of the Blue Lanterns all the way back in Rage of the Red Lanterns (which introduced the Red and Blue Lantern Corps), and tends to inspire hope.

----------


## silly

> Nice seeing John really taking charge and leading the Corps., and Hal being Hal .
> 
> And it's funny to see Hal interrupt Sinestro and Lyssa in bed like Sinestro interrupted him and Carol once .
> 
> 
> I keep wondering what the heck is going on at Ferris Air while Carol's been off in space doing whatever (looking for Kyle, leading the Zamarons, something?). I wouldn't be surprised if maybe she's been voted out of the company because of how long she's been gone, but I'm not sure if this is the book that would cover a story like that.  
> 
> It would feel kind of cathartic after all the complaints she's thrown Hal's way, and how many times he's lost his job because of being a GL, to see the shoe fall on the other foot, even if I'd kinda feel bad for Carol.


i have the same concern when it comes to Hal. I've always preferred Hal to be earth bound since, of all the earth lanterns, he has the most connection to it (huge family supporting cast, friendship with barry and ollie, being a founding member of the league, an earth bound rogues gallery). 

it's just impossible to establish a stable earth life with him being constantly yanked to space.

----------


## silly

except for the big logo on the shoulders, i like this armor look.

----------


## j9ac9k

> IIRC in Johns era GL they omitted Arisia aging herself up with her ring, her origin story recap made it seem like she'd always been a young adult instead of a younger teen.


They've come up with all sorts of things to retcon that whole thing and they can again since that happened several reboots ago at this point.  They could just say he always thought of her as young until she got a makeover  :Wink:   I just liked that as opposed to Carol, Hal had a partner who didn't give him crap for being a GL.  Arisia loved that about him.

----------


## silly

I've been thinking lately that of all the romantic interest Hal has been connected to, I prefer Carol the most.

I'd really like for Hal to get back to earth, and be with the League more than the Corps. I think he can do that more with Sapphire than Arisia. Arisia belongs to the Corps. Now with Cowgirl, there isn't just that much history with her.

----------


## liwanag

> except for the big logo on the shoulders, i like this armor look.



looks cool. always glad to see gl outside the comic book format.

----------


## jbmasta

> except for the big logo on the shoulders, i like this armor look.


How very 80's.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Yeah, I don't think there's time for anything like that in HJGLC right now. Maybe if EVS gets his wish and GL gets expanded to more than two books again in the future but it's contained to space right now. It could be fun to see her in GLs with Simon and Jessica, though, even if there's no story about Ferris Air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think enough people are aware of it that Hal still has a bit of a bad rep because of it. It's not as egregious as something like the Pym slap but it's still a bit of a taint to his character (to some people, at least). 
> 
> IIRC in Johns era GL they omitted Arisia aging herself up with her ring, her origin story recap made it seem like she'd always been a young adult instead of a younger teen.


Johns made it that Arisia was actually two hundred years older than Hal because of the system she's from

----------


## Sirzechs

> Preview: http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...ntern-corps-6/
> 
> 
> Tell me where I can buy Sinestro's cosmic pajama pants. I'm surprised he doesn't have yellow slippers on.


God damn that's some beautiful art.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Johns made it that Arisia was actually two hundred years older than Hal because of the system she's from


At this point I don't think there's any reason to say anything other than that they used to be together when she was stationed on earth.  Definitely no reason to get into the aging up thing or her subsequent mental deterioration.   I still just wish we'd see Hal and Arisia have some interaction.  It's becoming weird that we never see them speak.  Seeing Hal get along with an ex would be a nice thing.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Man, I'm so used to the current design that anytime I see the green portion go down to his crotch, I just find it hilarious. Honestly, I'm glad that's gone.

----------


## silly

> Man, I'm so used to the current design that anytime I see the green portion go down to his crotch, I just find it hilarious. Honestly, I'm glad that's gone.


times sure has changed.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Man, I'm so used to the current design that anytime I see the green portion go down to his crotch, I just find it hilarious. Honestly, I'm glad that's gone.


Yeah, me too -- maybe not "hilarious," but it seems a lot more swimsuit-y than it used to.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

I just find it funny I guess.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

Oh Johns, you and your dysfunctional Justice League  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> I just find it funny I guess.


i wonder why at the "beginning" superheroes wore their "underwear" on the outside.

----------


## Johnny

And J'onn only had underwear and nothing else.  :Big Grin:  I guess the most rational explanation is it was the 50s. Though I remember once asking my grandfather that very interesting question. Since he lived through that time, I thought for some reason he may be aware why heroes were wearing their underwear on the outside. He said "I don't know pal, I never did that". lol Miss you grandpa.

----------


## Frontier

I think it was supposed to be reflective of the outfits of strongmen or wrestlers at the time.

----------


## vartox

I love Hal's post-Rebirth costume but I still kind of like the leotard. It's cute.




> 


Now that's adorable!

----------


## silly

> And J'onn only had underwear and nothing else.  I guess the most rational explanation is it was the 50s. Though I remember once asking my grandfather that very interesting question. Since he lived through that time, I thought for some reason he may be aware why heroes were wearing their underwear on the outside. He said "I don't know pal, I never did that". lol Miss you grandpa.


and recently there was a time when most heroes (marvel and image) wore a ridiculous number of pouches, guns, or jackets,  :Smile: .

i'm just amazed how streamline the costumes of the jla are.especially green lantern since he works most often in deep space.

----------


## Johnny

Fear my adorableness!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> 


I got that trade hardback a few weeks ago! By now Hal's gone Green (his usual), Red (Rage of the Red Lanterns), Blue (Rage of the Red Lanterns, Agent Orange), White (Blackest Night), Yellow (War of the Green Lanterns), Orange (War of the Green Lanterns), and Black (Wrath of the First Lantern). He just needs to have been a part of the Indigo Tribe and the Star Sapphires, and he's been part of the whole spectrum.

----------


## Johnny

DC's marketing department cracks me up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

I'm going to use that one in conversations now  :Wink: .

----------


## Margaret

> I got that trade hardback a few weeks ago! By now Hal's gone Green (his usual), Red (Rage of the Red Lanterns), Blue (Rage of the Red Lanterns, Agent Orange), White (Blackest Night), Yellow (War of the Green Lanterns), Orange (War of the Green Lanterns), and Black (Wrath of the First Lantern). He just needs to have been a part of the Indigo Tribe and the Star Sapphires, and he's been part of the whole spectrum.


Imagine him with the Star Sapphire outfit... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> DC's marketing department cracks me up.


I actually own this in t-shirt form. It's awesome  :Cool:

----------


## silly

> Imagine him with the Star Sapphire outfit...


i was expecting that conversation would lead to this.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jbmasta

> Imagine him with the Star Sapphire outfit...


John was temporarily a Star Sapphire in Godhead and the final issue of New 52 GLC, and Guy once wore both a Red Lantern and Star Sapphire ring. Kyle can channel the power of a Star Sapphire, but because that was the last emotion he mastered before become the White Lantern we didn't see him in a Star Sapphire outfit. Given how the Star Sapphires wear uniforms that don't cover much (the New 52 at least made the uniforms more modest), imagine the male design.

----------


## Frontier

Not that I'm necessarily for turning a female character into a damsel in distress, but it would be interesting to see a situation where Carol's in danger, and without her ring, and Hal's love for her provides enough sufficient power for the Star Sapphire ring to come after him.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> I got that trade hardback a few weeks ago! By now Hal's gone Green (his usual), Red (Rage of the Red Lanterns), Blue (Rage of the Red Lanterns, Agent Orange), White (Blackest Night), Yellow (War of the Green Lanterns), Orange (War of the Green Lanterns), and Black (Wrath of the First Lantern). He just needs to have been a part of the Indigo Tribe and the Star Sapphires, and he's been part of the whole spectrum.


Hal as an Indigo tribe member would be cool to see. As a Star Sapphire, wish there was a good male costume out there....

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Hal as an Indigo tribe member would be cool to see. As a Star Sapphire, wish there was a good male costume out there....


Since I think Indigo's are villains reformed by the ring maybe ParHallax can show us talking that Indigo gibberish but I doubt even an indigo ring could keep him subservient for long.

----------


## jbmasta

> Since I think Indigo's are villains reformed by the ring maybe ParHallax can show us talking that Indigo gibberish but I doubt even an indigo ring could keep him subservient for long.


They're not reformed criminals, they are conditioned to not be who they were. When Natromo switched off the Indigo Power Battery the Indigos all became their previous murderous selves. Only Indigo-1, or Iroque, showed any genuine remorse over her actions, which allowed him to switch the Power Battery back on and restore the conditioning (minus Sinestro and Black Hand, who went back to Black).

Interesting that the Indigo Tribe isn't the only Corps to use conditioning to better indoctrinate its Corpsmen and women. Fatality's love for John was because the Star Sapphire Ring had conditioned that part of her to override her hatred for his involvement in Xanshi's destruction. After being separated from her ring during the Durlan Uprising  this conditioning was removed, and she straight out left a heartbroken John.

This could partially explain Carol and Kyle in New Guardians. Hal was too busy leading the Green Lantern Corps and fighting Relic and the Durlans, so Carol's ring could have influenced her to develop feelings for Kyle (who would can also wield the violet light) in order for her to still be able to channel love. Carol is able to reach Kyle via emotional tether, before his trip into the Source Wall at the end of Lights Out.

----------


## phantom1592

> Man, I'm so used to the current design that anytime I see the green portion go down to his crotch, I just find it hilarious. Honestly, I'm glad that's gone.


I still love the classic costume. I always felt it was one of the most iconic 'perfect' costumes ever developed. 

That said, of all the revamped, updated, reimagined costumes that the icons have been subjected to...I'll admit I hate Hal's the least. All the elements are essentially still there, and I don't really 'miss' the green going down farther. Now, the armored shoulders.... I HATE those. 

But yeah, if they rebooted DC again with an all Silver/bronze age costumes, I would totally be on board with that.

----------


## silly

i have to say hal' costume is indeed one of the most iconic costumes imo. 

although i'm willing to accept if dc decided to add texture to the costume instead of having it made out of spandex.

----------


## jbmasta

> i have to say hal' costume is indeed one of the most iconic costumes imo. 
> 
> although i'm willing to accept if dc decided to add texture to the costume instead of having it made out of spandex.


I think we can all agree the one thing that shouldn't happen, a CGI suit.

----------


## Johnny

Mera's look for instance is as comic accurate as possible. She still looks regal and warrior-like, without looking like she is wearing pajamas. I think they can do that with Hal too. Maybe alter the mask a bit, but there's no reason the white gloves can't work or there can't be more green than black on the suit. Assuming Hal would be an older veteran in the DCEU, makes sense for his costume to look more classic. And yes, don't make it CGI of course.

----------


## liwanag

> I think we can all agree the one thing that shouldn't happen, a CGI suit.

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Is this the variant for the next issue of HJ and the GLC? I'm starting to get confident with identifying a Sandoval cover now.

----------


## Margaret

> Mera's look for instance is as comic accurate as possible. She still looks regal and warrior-like, without looking like she is wearing pajamas. I think they can do that with Hal too. Maybe alter the mask a bit, but there's no reason the white gloves can't work or there can't be more green than black on the suit. Assuming Hal would be an older veteran in the DCEU, makes sense for his costume to look more classic. And yes, don't make it CGI of course.


Hal's costume as of now is perfect, as long as they don't go with the New 52 and add the shoulder pads (which looked stupid in my opinion). The white gloves...I'm not sure why people have problem but I like them, since the white color emphasizes the green ring on his hand. As for the CGI suit, I actually didn't hate it. It made sense why they went with the CGI suit seeing as it'd make the transformation much easier, and a GL's uniform is not fabric anyway.

----------


## Johnny

Well, I agree it made sense for the costume to be CGI in the movie, they just made it look horrible. Hopefully Cyborg looks better.

----------


## Frontier

I think it probably would have been better if they had a basic, actual, suit and just touched it up a lot with CG.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## buffalorock

I love the command the yellow rings are giving, Venditti nailed it there haha

----------


## jbmasta

> I love the command the yellow rings are giving, Venditti nailed it there haha


No one can get under Sinestro's skin like Hal can, and has.

----------


## silly

> Is this the variant for the next issue of HJ and the GLC? I'm starting to get confident with identifying a Sandoval cover now.


not really sure where this is, just saw it on twitter. didn't even realize it's rafa's work. is it?

----------


## jbmasta

> not really sure where this is, just saw it on twitter. didn't even realize it's rafa's work. is it?


I've no idea. It's got a sketchy feel to it, which is more in line with Rafa's style than it is Ethan's. I look forward to Rafa drawing Kyle's constructs which are in that style, given Kyle's artist background.

----------


## Johnny

I like those 80s one liners.

----------


## liwanag

> 


someone pointed this to me, those layouts are shaped liked a green lantern logo. that's cool of rafa sandoval.

----------


## Frontier

> I like those 80s one liners.


He's definitely got the swagger for it again  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

> He's definitely got the swagger for it again .


And according to that issue's cover he seems to squat like a mad man.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I'd switch out Diana and Vic, because Wonder Woman is a total Star Sapphire, and maybe switch Arthur and Barry's Corps. 

Really cool cover though  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

Those diabolical missiles!

----------


## Margaret

> Those diabolical missiles!


Silver Age...good time :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

Ditto.  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This is very interesting. This image creates a lot of story possibilities. A rage fueled Flash is certainly different. A Blue Lantern Superman could write itself. Cyborg as a SS would certainly put the rest the whole man or machine thing.

Is Arthur greedy for wanting the best for the sea & surface, or being unable to decide between the two?

Hal trying to curb the ring influences on his friends would make a fun story.

----------


## liwanag

i wonder if we've seen the last of black lantern hal...

----------


## adrikito

> 


cool image.. Specially SUPERMAN..

----------


## Johnny

> This is very interesting. This image creates a lot of story possibilities. A rage fueled Flash is certainly different. A Blue Lantern Superman could write itself. Cyborg as a SS would certainly put the rest the whole man or machine thing.
> 
> Is Arthur greedy for wanting the best for the sea & surface, or being unable to decide between the two?
> 
> Hal trying to curb the ring influences on his friends would make a fun story.


At first it didn't seem right to me to have Diana in the Indigo Tribe, but then her love and compassion are her most signature traits. If she isn't with the Sapphires, then of course she would be with the Indigo Lanterns.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> At first it didn't seem right to me to have Diana in the Indigo Tribe, but then her love and compassion are her most signature traits. If she isn't with the Sapphires, then of course she would be with the Indigo Lanterns.


Diana is about compassion as Kal is about hope, imo.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


The band is back together  :Big Grin: .

Though Kyle not being a GL makes him _really_ stand out on this cover  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

I hope they drop the White Lantern stuff sooner or later. They probably think that makes Kyle stand out, while to me it kind of has the opposite effect.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Ugh Kyle desperately needs a costume change. The white on white thing just looks super weird.

----------


## vartox

> I hope they drop the White Lantern stuff sooner or later. They probably think that makes Kyle stand out, while to me it kind of has the opposite effect.


Agreed. I really don't care for Kyle as a white lantern. 

The solicits sound pretty interesting, especially the future one: 




> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #12
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art and cover by ETHAN VAN SCIVER
> Variant cover by KEVIN NOWLAN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> “BOTTLED LIGHT” part five! Trapped and collected by Larfleeze, the Green Lantern Corps’ only hope is Hal Jordan and White Lantern Kyle Rayner—but can these two heroes save their friends before they all become playthings to the Avatar of Avarice?
> On sale JANUARY 11 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #13
> ...

----------


## Johnny

Yeah I like how that sounds despite that Larfleeze has never been all that interesting to me. Anyway, back to Kyle, that's the problem they eventually encounter when they have too many characters. They feel like doing gimmicks becomes the only thing that can make their stories compelling.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> 


That's interesting. It's been a while since the GLC had to take on Brainiac....

----------


## Frontier

> That's interesting. It's been a while since the GLC had to take on Brainiac....


Oh wow, a Larfleeze and Braniac team-up actually does seem pretty enticing. 

The collector of worlds vs. the alien who wants everything  :Wink: .

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Oh wow, a Larfleeze and Braniac team-up actually does seem pretty enticing. 
> 
> The collector of worlds vs. the alien who wants everything .


I know right? Imagine Larfleeze's reaction to feasting his eyes on this little lot:



MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> 


Oh God, what is this? Is it someone's deviant art or a variant cover?

----------


## Johnny

Variant cover for issue #8 of HJ&TGLC.

----------


## Frontier

Hal will make an appearance in Green Lanterns #9.

Can anyone figure out which character Humphries is talking about in regards to the person looking for the Phantom Ring and apparently in the preview?

----------


## Johnny

He is talking about Frank Laminski, a rival pilot to Hal that briefly appeared during Secret Origin(and also apparently before Johns' run). And according to Secret Origin, he was the guy who came up with the stupid "pieface" nickname for Tom Kalmaku. Basically he is an ass, they are right by calling him an obscure character, though it's interesting they chose him. Another character that's directly or indirectly related to Hal to put against their new Lanterns. DC doing the same thing they did in 1995.

----------


## Frontier

> He is talking about Frank Laminski, a rival pilot to Hal that briefly appeared during Secret Origin(and also apparently before Johns' run). And according to Secret Origin, he was the guy who came up with the stupid "pieface" nickname for Tom Kalmaku. Basically he is an ass, they are right by calling him an obscure character, though it's interesting they chose him. Another character that's directly or indirectly related to Hal to put against their new Lanterns. DC doing the same thing they did in 1995.


Except this time nobody's getting replaced or vilified  :Wink: .

Now that you mention it, I seem to remember that guy from Secret Origin. Interesting use of continuity by Humphries  :Smile: .

----------


## vartox

> He is talking about Frank Laminski, a rival pilot to Hal that briefly appeared during Secret Origin(and also apparently before Johns' run). And according to Secret Origin, he was the guy who came up with the stupid "pieface" nickname for Tom Kalmaku. Basically he is an ass, they are right by calling him an obscure character, though it's interesting they chose him. Another character that's directly or indirectly related to Hal to put against their new Lanterns. DC doing the same thing they did in 1995.


Huh, could be interesting. Anybody know what the guy's pre-Johns appearance was? I feel like I have read it but I'm totally blanking on where.

----------


## Johnny

> Except this time nobody's getting replaced or vilified .
> 
> Now that you mention it, I seem to remember that guy from Secret Origin. Interesting use of continuity by Humphries .

----------


## alien1020hk

> Huh, could be interesting. Anybody know what the guy's pre-Johns appearance was? I feel like I have read it but I'm totally blanking on where.


Showcase #22

----------


## Vision

> 


Kyle does outshines the others, but not only becouse his costume. He is like 20 years younger than Hal lol and is not that bulky either. Also his iconic mask. Even with normal costume he always stands out.

----------


## Potanical Pardon

I guess the GLs REALLY, REALLY want Larfleeze's dildo collection that bad.

----------


## silly

hal with the corps. epic.

----------


## Johnny

> Kyle does outshines the others, but not only becouse his costume. He is like 20 years younger than Hal lol and is not that bulky either. Also his iconic mask. Even with normal costume he always stands out.


I don't think that's the case anymore. Hal has certainly not been in his 40s since the Johns era. When he came back in Rebirth, he was again in his prime, not as the middle-aged guy that DC turned him into during the early 90s. In the "5 years ago" stories of the New 52 he was obviously still in his 20s. If I had to take a guess, I'd say in the current continuity he is no more than a decade older than Kyle, maybe even less.

----------


## vartox

> I don't think that's the case anymore. Hal has certainly not been in his 40s since the Johns era. When he came back in Rebirth, he was again in his prime, not as the middle-aged guy that DC turned him into during the early 90s. In the "5 years ago" stories of the New 52 he was obviously still in his 20s. If I had to take a guess, I'd say in the current continuity he is no more than a decade older than Kyle, maybe even less.


Hal's age has always been curious to me. In Meltzer's JLA Hal tells Roy that his body's physically younger now but I don't think he ever mentions how old he ACTUALLY is, but Geoff wrote him fairly young, not like you'd expect a middle aged guy to act and not much like he was characterized before ET. Then Flashpoint took about a decade off everybody's ages (or in Ollie's case he went from like 45 to 25). But by the time Rebirth happened Hal had still been a GL in the new 52 universe for at least 9 years, and if you apply any sort of real world standards to his Air Force career he would have been like 28-30 minimum before he ever got the ring (but to be fair I don't think many writers have looked up how much time it takes to be an Air Force pilot  :Stick Out Tongue:  so you could probably knock him down to maybe 25 at the start of his GL career). 

So considering those things he should probably be 35 minimum at least post-Flashpoint but that would make him older than the rest of the JL (at least the new 52 JL) but that seems a bit older than DC generally wants their main heroes (although current Supes is obviously older and Batman is 33). Not a lot of solid stuff to go on but I like thinking about it :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

True, it's some food for thought lol. I'm not sure what particular story is canon anymore or which detail to really go by, I remember Hal in Secret Origin enlisted right on his 18th birthday and then looked really young when he got his ring. Maybe he was around his mid 20s, because that's usually the age most of the DC classic heroes started their careers.

----------


## Vision

Hal Jordan got temporary younger like Sinestro with Parallax. Is the only logical explanation.

And lets be honest young Hal always looked stupid af. Ryan Raynolds didnt help his case.

Its time to grow those badass grey streaks again.

Also:




> "There has long been speculation that Green Lantern Corps. will feature Hal Jordan and John Stewart from the comics, who are both Earth-bound characters, along with several Green Lanterns from various parts of the galaxy. Today's report from Latino-Review claims there will be another Earth-based Green Lantern, Kyle Rayner. This report also claims that the studio is seeking an actor within the same age range of Matt Damon *(45) for Hal Jordan*, while both John Stewart and Kyle Rayner will be played by younger actors."


http://movieweb.com/green-lantern-co...-rayner-rumor/

----------


## vartox

> And lets be honest young Hal always looked stupid af. Ryan Raynolds didnt help his case.


 :Confused:  Uhh. No? I don't agree with that at all. Why would he look bad younger? What does Ryan Reynolds have to do with anything?

I have yet to see any GL movie rumors that are worth listening to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## buffalorock

I can see them doing an older Hal. Could be he had a falling out with Earth in the way Wonder Woman "turned her back on humanity a hundred years ago" and he just prefers being in space until there is too big a threat, which leads to the younger GLs being recruited.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal Jordan got temporary younger like Sinestro with Parallax. Is the only logical explanation.
> 
> And lets be honest young Hal always looked stupid af. Ryan Raynolds didnt help his case.
> 
> Its time to grow those badass grey streaks again.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> http://movieweb.com/green-lantern-co...-rayner-rumor/


Unconfirmed rumors. The white streaks are terrible. Besides Bruce already has those. lol

----------


## Frontier

The DC Super Hero Girls episode released today focused on Star Sapphire. 

It was pretty cute  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> Its time to grow those badass grey streaks again.


I'm going to vote a very emphatic "NO" on that one.

----------


## phantom1592

> I'm going to vote a very emphatic "NO" on that one.


Agreed. 

Now... I LOVE MD.Bright's artwork with Hal in those years and he drew probably my favorite Hal ever.... but it wasn't the streaks that did it.

----------


## Margaret

Geoff Johns' Hal joined the Air Force the moment he turned 18, so assume he'd served the USAF for 3-5 years before he got himself an honorable discharge, Hal should be about early to mid 20 when he started working for Carol and got the ring. If he'd been a GL for 9-10 years then Hal should be around early to mid 30s when he got possessed. The blank period didn't count because Hal as Parallax and Hal as Spectre didn't seem to age at all, so he was still in his prime when 2005 Rebirth happened. But the New 52 made everyone 10 years younger, so he should be in his 20s again when the New 52 started. By the time of Rebirth, he's probably in his early to mid 30s. (The GL's timeline is really confusing. In the early New 52, whenever he teamed up with the JL Hal was written as immature and really inexperienced, which meant he was at the beginning of his career. But in his own titles, everything was still a continuation from pre-New 52 like nothing had changed...I don't get it  :Confused: )
Also, please a big NO NO on those white temples. They made him look even older than Alan and whenever I see Hal with white streaks I'm reminded of the oh-so-terrible Emerald Twilight, let bygone be bygone please.

----------


## jbmasta

> And lets be honest young Hal always looked stupid af. Ryan Raynolds didnt help his case


A perfect reason for Nathan Fillion to play him live action.

----------


## phantom1592

> A perfect reason for Nathan Fillion to play him live action.


YES!!!! While not a fan of claim Hal is 'older'... I'm 100% in favor Fillion playing him.

----------


## jbmasta

> YES!!!! While not a fan of claim Hal is 'older'... I'm 100% in favor Fillion playing him.


Would it be worth adapting Renegade if we get Darlene, which would evoke both Aya from the animated series and Serenity from Firefly?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## SJNeal

<<<<  Proud fan of the grey temples, here!   :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

I've always wanted Johns to actually (re)tell the story of Sinestro's fall and Hal's role in it outside the few bits and pieces of it we've seen, especially since it's become such a pivotal moment for their relationship and the deep enmity that came to define their relationship.

----------


## Johnny

What Johns seemed to love doing with these two the most was have Sinestro consistently put Hal "in his place". Pretty much anytime Sinestro was there, Hal was turned from a confident and capable character, to an incompetent man-child that "daddy" had to rein in.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What Johns seemed to love doing with these two the most was have Sinestro consistently put Hal "in his place". Pretty much anytime Sinestro was there, Hal was turned from a confident and capable character, to an incompetent man-child that "daddy" had to rein in.


I agree...that set-up was no bueno. It's one of the things I don't like about Johns' Hal/Bruce thing.

Hal should be telling both of those fear mongers to kiss his grits.

----------


## silly

this looks good.

----------


## silly

> Its time to grow those badass grey streaks again.


i respectfully beg to differ.

----------


## Johnny

> this looks good.


Sandoval is rocking on this book.

----------


## Frontier

> this looks good.


It's been too long since we've had a proper Hal vs. Sinestro showdown. Can't wait  :Cool: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> this looks good.


Yeah, enough of Hal showing respect to that piece of trash.

----------


## Johnny

You know in the end they would have a "we've always been friends" moment again. Seriously, Sinestro has to be one of the most pampered DC villains ever. They don't have The Joker get away with as much crap as they do Sinestro.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, enough of Hal showing respect to that piece of trash.


I don't think Hal's ever respected Sinestro so much as having very conflicted feelings in regards to him thanks to their history. 

He's always giving Sinestro the same kind of attitude he's showing here, outside of their more emotional moments together (and those are generally few and far between). 




> You know in the end they would have a "we've always been friends" moment again. Seriously, Sinestro has to be one of the most pampered DC villains ever. They don't have The Joker get away with as much crap as they do Sinestrso.


I think that's a bit of a stretch given Joker's rap sheet and that the most punishment he gets is a week or so at Arkham Asylum...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I honestly don't see the need for conflicted feelings at this stage. Sinestro subjugated his home world, and Hal was right to blow the whistle. After the revelation that Sinestro was behind the Hal/Parallax conspiracy, at the very least, Hal should not carry any conflicted feelings for the bastard (Hal called him that, IIRC). Killing Kyle's mom was pretty PFU, imo.

I have posted before about Hal's surprisingly under the table ability to forgive, but DAMN!

Perhaps I have been watching too many Stone Cold youtube videos, but I personally feel it is way past time for Hal to open a can of you know what on Sinestro.

Actually, given the first Parallax conspiracy, why does Sinestro want Hal at his side?

If you went through all that to mess someone over, why would you want that person by your side?

These ring-slingers are crazy.

----------


## Frontier

> I honestly don't see the need for conflicted feelings at this stage. Sinestro subjugated his home world, and Hal was right to blow the whistle. After the revelation that Sinestro was behind the Hal/Parallax conspiracy, at the very least, Hal should not carry any conflicted feelings for the bastard (Hal called him that, IIRC). Killing Kyle's mom was pretty PFU, imo.
> 
> I have posted before about Hal's surprisingly under the table ability to forgive, but DAMN!
> 
> Perhaps I have been watching too many Stone Cold youtube videos, but I personally feel it is way past time for Hal to open a can of you know what on Sinestro.
> 
> Actually, given the first Parallax conspiracy, why does Sinestro want Hal at his side?
> 
> If you went through all that to mess someone over, why would you want that person by your side?
> ...


Sinestro trained Hal and was his mentor for a lot of his early years as a GL (at least as per the current continuity). 

They became close friends, particularly because of their similarities in regards to chafing under the Guardians and wanting to do more then what is typically allowed for Lanterns (Sinetro just took it too far). I think there was even an implication that, to some degree, Hal idolized Sinestro back when he was the "Greatest Green Lantern of them all." 

So I could see how there would be conflicted feelings, but that's never stopped Hal from fighting Sinestro when needed or trying to stop him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Was it ever stated how long Hal worked with Sinestro after getting a ring?

----------


## Vision

The should just kiss and make up, since they will eventually end up being bff again. 

Cant take those lovebirds seriously after Johns run.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> 


Best friendship in DC comics for me. I'm still upset they decided to make Cyborg Barry's best friend in the DCEU.
P.S. Just my opinion, but I hated JL:War with a burning passion.

----------


## Johnny

WB thinks Hal is radioactive, so they had to look for other options I guess. That may partially explain why Barry seems to be the comedic relief in the movie. Instead of having Hal as Barry's brash extroverted best friend, they give those qualities to Barry and buddy him up with more serious introverted Vic Stone. They did it because they knew Barry Allen would have to be buddies with someone on the team and they didn't have Hal Jordan there.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The should just kiss and make up, since they will eventually end up being bff again. 
> 
> Cant take those lovebirds seriously after Johns run.


I know what you mean.

IMO, I don't think these guys are Xavier & Magneto, or even Goku & Vegeta.

This is Ethan vs. Denzel in Training Day, but in space.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> WB thinks Hal is radioactive, so they had to look for other options I guess. That may partially explain why Barry seems to be the comedic relief in the movie. Instead of having Hal as Barry's brash extroverted best friend, they give those qualities to Barry and buddy him up with more serious introverted Vic Stone. They did it because they knew Barry Allen would have to be buddies with someone on the team and they didn't have Hal Jordan there.


Johns is in Hollywood, now. We may still see the Hal & Barry dynamic on the silver screen.

----------


## Johnny

By V Ken Marion:

----------


## Frontier

> By V Ken Marion:


Nice to see Hal and Supes retaining their traditional looks instead of their DCYou ones  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I don't really miss any of those outside maybe Cyborg's.

----------


## Johnny

I liked Aquaman's look. But yeah, Cyborg's DCYOU design was awesome.

----------


## silly

> By V Ken Marion:


looks good. where is this from?

----------


## Johnny

It's not a variant cover or anything, but it's by a DC artist called V Ken Marion.

----------


## silly

> It's not a variant cover or anything, but it's by a DC artist called V Ken Marion.


he seems like a good artist.

i'm sure if this got inked and colored, hal's nose would be more noticeable.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Hal did have a way with the ladies in the Johns run  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Sunday

Hal was heavily featured in the newest Injustice Ground Zero. He didn't speak much but there were some okay visuals. You know, I've really started to like Hal's GL Injustice costumes: 

injustice-green-lantern-01.jpg

the tron lines were a bit much but after a few years of reading the comic and playing the game I just got used to it. Plus it's just more interesting to look at than his typical costume.

----------


## Johnny

It looks both futuristic, as well as classic silver age. I've never been a fan when the green part goes down to his crotch but they pulled it off in the game. I'm still glad he had the New 52 look as a bonus costume too.

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

The ending of the latest issue was pretty epic, heck the whole issue was pretty epic, even though future solicits kinda ruined the ending to some degree  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Still epic  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## The Whovian

This was a very good issue. The last few pages especially. "Don't get your panties in a wad" - classic Guy.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Hal was heavily featured in the newest Injustice Ground Zero. He didn't speak much but there were some okay visuals. You know, I've really started to like Hal's GL Injustice costumes: 
> 
> injustice-green-lantern-01.jpg
> 
> the tron lines were a bit much but after a few years of reading the comic and playing the game I just got used to it. Plus it's just more interesting to look at than his typical costume.


haven't really heard much about injustice 2 nor hal's part in it. hope it does him justice. and really cool armor upgrades.

----------


## Margaret

So I just read the latest issue. It was epic, but there was one thing that bothered me. Hal has never been fond of killing, even when he's facing enemies, but in this issue, what he did technically destroyed the whole planet. Not sure if I'm a fan of that...

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> So I just read the latest issue. It was epic, but there was one thing that bothered me. Hal has never been fond of killing, even when he's facing enemies, but in this issue, what he did technically destroyed the whole planet. Not sure if I'm a fan of that...


Sinestro ordered everybody to leave Warworld, I thought. And Soranik rescued everyone who was down below in the Fear Engine room. So I don't know if he killed anybody except Sinestro.

----------


## Godzilla2099

> 


I haven't enjoyed a Green Lantern Book like this in a long time!  The ending left a big smile on my face!

Classic Atmosphere, excellent action, overall, a fun book

Highly recommended!

----------


## vartox

> So I just read the latest issue. It was epic, but there was one thing that bothered me. Hal has never been fond of killing, even when he's facing enemies, but in this issue, what he did technically destroyed the whole planet. Not sure if I'm a fan of that...


He's never been fond of it but he's done it before when he thought it was necessary, like Krona in War of the GLs. I think Warworld was mostly evacuated so it should have only been Sinestro (and maybe Lyssa) caught in the blast along with Warworld itself. As much as I like Sinestro he kind of deserves it at this point  :Stick Out Tongue: 

So Hal is obviously not going to be gone long but I do wonder if Sinestro will be. It was a pretty cool issue although I think it could have been condensed to 4-5 issues instead of 7.

----------


## Frontier

I admit, Hal basically suicide bombing Sinestro kinda bothered me, but then I realized that probably nobody actually died. We know Hal survived and Sinestro and Lyssa probably found a way to escape as well  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though I can see Hal's "sacrifice" redeeming him in the eyes of the Corps. 




> So Hal is obviously not going to be gone long but I do wonder if Sinestro will be. It was a pretty cool issue although I think it could have been condensed to 4-5 issues instead of 7.


But then we wouldn't have gotten all those issues of Hal kicking butt  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

If there was anyone left other than Sinestro and Lyssa when Hal "detonated" himself, I doubt they died. My theory is they were probably transported to the Anti-Matter universe. In 2005 Rebirth when Hal defeated Sinestro, he "disintegrated" the same way and escaped there. But then again Venditti said Kyle would come back to do something only he can do. So maybe Hal and Sinestro are indeed "dead" till' the next issue. lol

----------


## Margaret

> He's never been fond of it but he's done it before when he thought it was necessary, like Krona in War of the GLs. I think Warworld was mostly evacuated so it should have only been Sinestro (and maybe Lyssa) caught in the blast along with Warworld itself. As much as I like Sinestro he kind of deserves it at this point 
> 
> So Hal is obviously not going to be gone long but I do wonder if Sinestro will be. It was a pretty cool issue although I think it could have been condensed to 4-5 issues instead of 7.


 I thought Sinestro ordered the Yellow lanterns to leave them alone, not to leave War World. And Soranik got the innocents as well as those who share her ideals out of harm's way, but that can't be said for the rest of the Sinestro corps,
Yeah, he did kill Krona, but Krona was just on a different level of evil. The Sinestro Corps might be spreading fears and kidnapping innocents, but to give them all a death sentence like that is kind of uncharacteristically cold on Hal's part.

----------


## jbmasta

> I thought Sinestro ordered the Yellow lanterns to leave them alone, not to leave War World. And Soranik got the innocents as well as those who share her ideals out of harm's way, but that can't be said to the rest of the Sinestro corps,
> Yeah, he did kill Krona, but Krona was just on a different level of evil. The Sinestro Corps might be spreading fears and kidnapping innocents, but to sentence them to death sentence like that is kind of uncharacteristically cold on Hal's part.


Hal didn't actually kill any Sinestro Corps members, he destroyed the War World and took Sinestro off the field. He gave Sinestro the chance to leave but he didn't take it. This ended their regime of fear on the level it had been at, but not their lives. It was a combination of the WarWorld being evacuated by Soranik and the realisation of Sinestro's ambitions that gave Hal the will to do what he needed to do what he did.

Don't forget the plan wasn't Hal's, but Soranik's. Some of the ruthlessness has to be credited to her as well.

----------


## Johnny

I think as far as Hal was aware, there was noone left except him and Sinestro. Maybe he thought Sinestro sent all the "evil" yellow Lanterns away from Warworld, while Soranik evacuated the "good" ones alongside the innocent.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> I think as far as Hal was aware, there was noone left except him and Sinestro. Maybe he thought Sinestro sent all the "evil" yellow Lanterns away from Warworld, while Soranik evacuated the "good" ones alongside the innocent.


As far as both Hal and Sinestro knew, all SC members loyal to him had left so Sinestro could finish Hal off on his own (never a wise move btw, especially it's Hal Jordan), and Hal knew Soranik was evacuating everyone else, including the prisoners of the Fear Engine. Hal even gave Sinestro a chance to escape. Anyone besides Hal who was left there had ample time and warning to escape, but made a conscious decision to stay.

----------


## jbmasta

Like the Batman with the Joker, Sinestro never seems to be able to do what it takes to bring Hal down for good. There is some sense of honor that prevents them from striking the killing blow, despite being able to bring their arch-nemeses to their knees. It's almost like Sinestro needs Hal's resistance to inspire or motivate him. In Doctor Who, the Master will often have the Doctor in a situation where he can kill him, but stops short of that mark. One time he thinks he's killed the Doctor but ends up feeling empty inside. Fortunately the Doctor is still alive. He gets a certain glee out of involving the Doctor. In that way I see Sinestro reveling in dealing with Hal. He gets an enjoyment out of working with or against Hal, depending on the situation, because it's insight into a very fascinating person he wouldn't openly admit is fascinating.

----------


## Margaret

> 


This one-shot was one of the best Hal stories I've ever read. It didn't focus on the explosive action or the heroism of Hal the Green Lantern, but rather Hal Jordan as a man. He had the chance to be God, but he chose free will over divine power. Tom King's writing was just amazing

----------


## Johnny

It was amazing. A lot of people wanted King to replace Venditti after the Darkseid War issue, that's for sure. But Venditti seems to have redeemed himself a lot recently. It was the same thing with Ben Percy on Green Arrow. Before the New 52 ended, it was terrible, now the book is amazing.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Yeah, count me in the King instead of Venditti camp, but the dude has been bringing it. 

Loved seeing Hal go DBZ, and can't wait for next issue.

----------


## buffalorock

I think the only ones "killed" were Hal, Sinestro, and Lyssa. Hal comments that he doesn't have to hold back this time since he wouldn't be endangering others. He even throws it into Sinestro's face that he gave him a *whole planet* to fight him on, not a city with buildings or people. Seems like Hal knew that would be the case (w/ Soranik's help) and went apex to defeat Sinestro and his regime. 

I'm trying to remember if Venditti has had Hal kill anyone (he certainly hasn't murdered anyone). It seems there were maybe a couple issues where Hal's dialogue is centered around not wanting anyone to die (by his hand or anyone else's).

----------


## Vision

Epic. That fight remind me a lot of the classic Kyle Rayner vs Parallax (Hal) over Oa, which also ended up with a planet blowing up. I think it was a tribute to that original fight.

----------


## Frontier

> I think the only ones "killed" were Hal, Sinestro, and Lyssa. Hal comments that he doesn't have to hold back this time since he wouldn't be endangering others. He even throws it into Sinestro's face that he gave him a *whole planet* to fight him on, not a city with buildings or people. Seems like Hal knew that would be the case (w/ Soranik's help) and went apex to defeat Sinestro and his regime. 
> 
> I'm trying to remember if Venditti has had Hal kill anyone (he certainly hasn't murdered anyone). It seems there were maybe a couple issues where Hal's dialogue is centered around not wanting anyone to die (by his hand or anyone else's).


I recall he was very adamant about Trapper not killing anyone when he was part of Hal's crew.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Epic. That fight remind me a lot of the classic Kyle Rayner vs Parallax (Hal) over Oa, which also ended up with a planet blowing up. I think it was a tribute to that original fight.


I was reminded of that as well, but I was thinking it's more of a bookened to "Emerald Twilight" with Hal barreling through a phalanx of lanterns to reach the center of the universe (Oa then, Warworld now) where Hal obtains almost limitless powers and destroys the current system of lanterns policing the universe. Ah, symmetry...  :Wink:  (oh, and he also fights Sinestro)

----------


## vartox

> I'm trying to remember if Venditti has had Hal kill anyone (he certainly hasn't murdered anyone). It seems there were maybe a couple issues where Hal's dialogue is centered around not wanting anyone to die (by his hand or anyone else's).


I thought Hal killed some of the Durlans during that arc with them, but I guess they weren't really explicit deaths?

----------


## Margaret

> I'm trying to remember if Venditti has had Hal kill anyone (he certainly hasn't murdered anyone). It seems there were maybe a couple issues where Hal's dialogue is centered around not wanting anyone to die (by his hand or anyone else's).


As far as I can recall, Krona was probably the only one Hal killed on his own free will (disregard the time period when he was Parallax). At the end of Sinestro Corps War when the no-kill rule was lifted by the Guardians, Hal seemed a little upset by it. He said he saw the need for it, but there had been so many deaths in the universe and he wondered if more killing would truly be for the better.

----------


## Johnny

Speaking of killing. I always found that cover to be very heart-wrenching.

----------


## Vision

> As far as I can recall, Krona was probably the only one Hal killed on his own free will (disregard the time period when he was Parallax).


I will never disregard Hal Parallax. He wasnt "possesed" or "he didnt have control over his actions!" Johns crap. He was in full control that same way Sinestro was in the last issue of HJATGLC. Or who knows, maybe Sinestro was always possesed and was never evil to begin with!....sadly, I wouldnt be surprised if Johns pulled something like that if he ever returns to GL...

----------


## phantom1592

> I will never disregard Hal Parallax. He wasnt "possesed" or "he didnt have control over his actions!" Johns crap. He was in full control that same way Sinestro was in the last issue of HJATGLC. Or who knows, maybe Sinestro was always possesed and never was evil to begin with!....sadly, I wouldnt be surpissed if Johns pulled something like that if he ever returns to GL...


Well, at that point the only one he 'actually' killed was Kilowog and Sinestro. He outright stated that he didn't kill any of the others and left them enough power to live. 

Though that point was retconned and flip flopped from the beginning... in HIS mind he didn't actually kill any of them. (and nor SHOULD he have... the rings STILL had the 'no-kill' rule back then much to Jack T Chances annoyance.

----------


## Vision

> Speaking of killing. I always found that cover to be very heart-wrenching.


This is accuarate. He should feel guilty, and that made him a way more interesting character after Emerald Twilight.

----------


## Johnny

He shouldn't feel guilty for things he didn't consciously do. I'm fully aware the Johns retcon was controversial for some people, but I couldn't care less about DC destroying a character with a then 40 year history for the sake of cheap gimmicks. As far as I'm concerned, Parallax didn't add any layers to Hal's character, it was the One More Day of the 90s where the publisher wanted to get rid of something or somebody and chose the worst possible way to go about it. With that being said, I did enjoy that he took full responsibility for everything after his return, despite that none of it was his fault. There was a scene with John when he asked Hal why did he feel guilty about it when it wasn't him who did it and Hal responded he may have not done it consciously, but innocent blood was still on his hands and he had to take responsibility for it. That's what the character would do, as compared to Emerald Twilight.

----------


## The Whovian

> He shouldn't feel guilty for things he didn't consciously do. I'm fully aware the Johns retcon was controversial for some people, but I couldn't care less about DC destroying a character with a then 40 year history for the sake of cheap gimmicks. As far as I'm concerned, Parallax didn't add any layers to Hal's character, it was the One More Day of the 90s where the publisher wanted to get rid of something or somebody and chose the worst possible way to go about it. With that being said, I did enjoy that he took full responsibility for everything after his return, despite that none of it was his fault. There was a scene with John when he asked Hal why did he feel guilty about it when it wasn't him who did it and Hal responded he may have not done it consciously, but innocent blood was still on his hands. That's what the character would do, as compared to Emerald Twilight.


Agreed. He shouldn't feel guilty, but like any of us, he does feel guilty. He wasn't in control of himself.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> He shouldn't feel guilty for things he didn't consciously do. I'm fully aware the Johns retcon was controversial for some people, but I couldn't care less about DC destroying a character with a then 40 year history for the sake of cheap gimmicks. As far as I'm concerned, Parallax didn't add any layers to Hal's character, it was the One More Day of the 90s where the publisher wanted to get rid of something or somebody and chose the worst possible way to go about it. With that being said, I did enjoy that he took full responsibility for everything after his return, despite that none of it was his fault. There was a scene with John when he asked Hal why did he feel guilty about it when it wasn't him who did it and Hal responded he may have not done it consciously, but innocent blood was still on his hands and he had to take responsibility for it. That's what the character would do, as compared to Emerald Twilight.


Not to mention how he dealt with the Lost Lanterns once he found them.

----------


## Margaret

> He shouldn't feel guilty for things he didn't consciously do. I'm fully aware the Johns retcon was controversial for some people, but I couldn't care less about DC destroying a character with a then 40 year history for the sake of cheap gimmicks. As far as I'm concerned, Parallax didn't add any layers to Hal's character, it was the One More Day of the 90s where the publisher wanted to get rid of something or somebody and chose the worst possible way to go about it. With that being said, I did enjoy that he took full responsibility for everything after his return, despite that none of it was his fault. There was a scene with John when he asked Hal why did he feel guilty about it when it wasn't him who did it and Hal responded he may have not done it consciously, but innocent blood was still on his hands and he had to take responsibility for it. That's what the character would do, as compared to Emerald Twilight.


Words can't even describe how much I loathed Emerald Twilight, but to be honest I think Hal should feel guilty, since it'd have added more layers to his character. Even if he wasn't in control, it was still his hands that killed and destroyed the corps. I've always thought Johns was too quick to throw all that through the window seeing as Hal moved on pretty quickly from his "sins". It was said here and there that he was feeling guilt every single day, but nothing has actually shown that. Hal was also the Spectre, the spirit of vengeance who delivers divine punishment on God's behalf...he should have seen things that nobody else has. I'd really appreciate it if someone actually touched on those events that happened and how they'd changed him

----------


## Johnny

> Not to mention how he dealt with the Lost Lanterns once he found them.

----------


## phantom1592

> Words can't even describe how much I loathed Emerald Twilight, but to be honest I think Hal should feel guilty, since it'd have added more layers to his character. Even if he wasn't in control, it was still his hands that killed and destroyed the corps. I've always thought Johns was too quick to throw all that through the window seeing as Hal moved on pretty quickly from his "sins". It was said here and there that he was feeling guilt every single day, but nothing has actually shown that. Hal was also the Spectre, the spirit of vengeance who delivers divine punishment on God's behalf...he should have seen things that nobody else has. I'd really appreciate it if someone actually touched on those events that happened and how they'd changed him



I though Johns did a decent job with the aftermath. After 10 years of 'evil' Hal, the fans REALLY didn't WANT another 10 years of hearing how bad he was. Hal was back. He had a ring. He had a sector... we wanted some more back to basics ring-slinging. Rebirth did a great job of undoing a bad story... lets not reference that bad story forever.

At the same time, it was NOT ignored. He wrote about Hal's connections with the rest of the corp and the lost lanterns and guilt for over a year... That was enough. Not in the spotlight, but not ignored either. 

My opinion is that Hal should feel guilty. He wasn't strong enough. His will slipped when he needed it the most. (Though if grey temples is an indication... He resisted the possession for a couple years... not too shabby)  Still, he'll always know that if he had been a little better, he'd have fought off the evil.

The other lanterns however... they should NOT blame him. What happened was beyond his control. It could have happened to any of them with the exact same result (though without the years long wait...) The whole relationship should be the Corp telling him it wasn't his fault... and him feeling guilty anyway. The more they learn about Parrallax and the more lanterns that are infected... the less they be upset at him.

----------


## j9ac9k

In terms of Hal killing, he's never had a steadfast rule the way Superman and Batman does.  And with his powers, he rarely ever needs to.  They've been emphasizing how Hal and the GLC are cops and like cops, Hal sees killing as a last resort (despite the current situation in this country, I know...).  He was  military - he understands it might be necessary and when he does it, he can live with it because he knows he always tries to avoid it, but he also weighs it against the greater good.

----------


## vartox

> As far as I can recall, Krona was probably the only one Hal killed on his own free will (disregard the time period when he was Parallax). At the end of Sinestro Corps War when the no-kill rule was lifted by the Guardians, Hal seemed a little upset by it. He said he saw the need for it, but there had been so many deaths in the universe and he wondered if more killing would truly be for the better.


This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation:

----------


## Frontier

> This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation:


Yeah. He'd be more likely to throw a boxing glove Construct or even a bat or hammer then a straight up grenade launcher  :EEK!: .

----------


## Vision

> My opinion is that Hal should feel guilty. He wasn't strong enough. His will slipped when he needed it the most. (Though if grey temples is an indication... He resisted the possession for a couple years... not too shabby)  Still, he'll always know that if he had been a little better, he'd have fought off the evil.


I think Kyle Rayner said it better "Evil finally escaped Jordan's sight. It hid inside him"

----------


## PyroTwilight

As someone who was reading the Sinestro book almost exclusively for Lyssa Drak I loved the little "ending" for Sinestro and Lyssa. 

Not that I believe they're dead for a second but it's still sweet. 

And seeing Hal go full on energy explosion was fun.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation:


There has always been moments where Johns kind of lost sight of Hal and instead wrote a caricature of Hal, I think this is one of those moments. He gets too wrapped up in the badass dropping one liners sometimes.

----------


## Johnny

> This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation.


I don't see even Guy doing this. Considering what characterization Hal was given in the early New 52 Justice League stores, I guess I could possibly entertain the idea of him doing something like that, but this was post-Parallax Hal. The guy who had gone through all of the crap that was hurled his way over the years, not the annoying 20 something man-child that Johns wrote him to be in JL Origin. This was an instance of Johns doing things for the sake of doing them.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation.


Yeah, that's not good. It's like Johns has tossed Hal's ethics out the window for the sake of a one-liner.

Oddly enough, this sort of passed me by at the time. When I read this for the first time I didn't really dwell on it. It's only seeing it again isolated on the computer screen that it's flaws stand out so much.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, that's not good. It's like Johns has tossed Hal's ethics out the window for the sake of a one-liner.
> 
> Oddly enough, this sort of passed me by at the time. When I read this for the first time I didn't really dwell on it. It's only seeing it again isolated on the computer screen that it's flaws stand out so much.


Same here. 

And to think Hal was the one who was actually resistant to the idea of the GL's being allowed to kill at the end of the Sinestro Corps. War  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Same here. 
> 
> And to think Hal was the one who was actually resistant to the idea of the GL's being allowed to kill at the end of the Sinestro Corps. War .


Yeah, that was handled really poorly.

Like you mentioned earlier, that visual gag could have been so much more effective. A boxing glove construct or perhaps the Yellow Lantern being part of a race with Ungara-like regenerative abilities. We later see him again with a re-formed head but suffering from a monster hangover or something.

I'm stretching there but the direction that Johns went down was certainly unnecessarily violent. Can't believe that didn't really register with me the first time.

----------


## buffalorock

> This page from new 52 GL always catches me off guard, it seems unlike Hal to do something this extreme with little provocation:


I knew that was around somewhere, knew it was Johns but still thought it was older than that. 

It does come across as one of those 90s type moments, trying to make the character more BADASS. Could have played out more humorously as WillieMorgan pointed out

For some reason though, I'm thinking of the scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark where the guy does swordplay in the streets and Indy just shoots him.

----------


## Vision

I think Hal always been the most morally questionable of all the Earth Lanterns. I guess one could make an argument that Guy or even maybe John but, the fact that Hal doesnt feel guilty enough kinda prove this.

----------


## Johnny

I've never seen him as morally questionable. He isn't always the best decision maker, that's without question, but his head is clearly in the right moral place. This was Johns doing something for the hell of it, or as it was mentioned above, a stupid 90s one liner scene to show us how "cool" the character is.

----------


## vartox

> I think Hal always been the most morally questionable of all the Earth Lanterns. I guess one could make an argument that Guy or even maybe John but, the fact that Hal doesnt feel guilty enough kinda prove this.


I think Hal, John and Guy are all willing to do morally questionable stuff if pushed to it. 

I've always interpreted Hal as feeling pretty guilty, he was the Spectre for years and his whole deal as the Spectre wss seeking  redemption via helping others find redemption and it was touched on pretty often earlier in Johns' GL. I just don't think it's necessary to say how guilty he still feels over it (and not just Parallax, he feels guilty about a lot of stuff) over and over again.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Yeah one of the things I like about Hal is that he's the "Move forward" type. Doesn't necessarily mean he doesn't feel guilt, he just doesn't dwell on it.

----------


## Frontier

John snapped a fellow GL's neck to protect the Corps.' secrets at one point in GLC, and Guy just up and obliterated one bad guy (granted, he was holding his family hostage) and then there was some of the stuff he got up to with the Reds. 

It's kind of funny that all this happened around the time Kyle started doing his "White Lantern" thing. Is he the moral backbone of the Earth Lanterns  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Margaret

> I though Johns did a decent job with the aftermath. After 10 years of 'evil' Hal, the fans REALLY didn't WANT another 10 years of hearing how bad he was. Hal was back. He had a ring. He had a sector... we wanted some more back to basics ring-slinging. Rebirth did a great job of undoing a bad story... lets not reference that bad story forever.
> 
> At the same time, it was NOT ignored. He wrote about Hal's connections with the rest of the corp and the lost lanterns and guilt for over a year... That was enough. Not in the spotlight, but not ignored either. 
> 
> My opinion is that Hal should feel guilty. He wasn't strong enough. His will slipped when he needed it the most. (Though if grey temples is an indication... He resisted the possession for a couple years... not too shabby)  Still, he'll always know that if he had been a little better, he'd have fought off the evil.
> 
> The other lanterns however... they should NOT blame him. What happened was beyond his control. It could have happened to any of them with the exact same result (though without the years long wait...) The whole relationship should be the Corp telling him it wasn't his fault... and him feeling guilty anyway. The more they learn about Parrallax and the more lanterns that are infected... the less they be upset at him.


I knew it wasn't ignored but I thought he got over it a little too quickly. Hal is certainly not the type who mopes around for what he couldn't change, but I just wish someone would touch on how having those "sins" on his conscience changed him as a man and the way he treated others. As far as I can see, Hal was still his usual self even after all that. Geoff Jonhs tackled that a bit in the Lost Lanterns and threw a line here and there like when Batman confronted Hal about how he didn't feel any remorse and told us that Hal actually felt it every single day. Of course I want to forget Emerald Twilight as much as the next guy, but they could have given the past events a bit more significance and gravitas, not just throwing everything under the bus. In fact, may be one of the fews out there who wasn't content with the way Geoff Johns kind of sacrificed character development for the sake of his epic saga. In that sense, Marv Wolfman and Tom King did a better job in my opinion.

----------


## Margaret

> I think Hal always been the most morally questionable of all the Earth Lanterns. I guess one could make an argument that Guy or even maybe John but, the fact that Hal doesnt feel guilty enough kinda prove this.


Interesting. I actually agree and disagree. I concur that Hal didn't feel guilty enough, but I think Hal may just be the one who is the least morally questionable among our 2814 Green boys. His methods are unorthodox and sometimes questionable, but his morality is absolute. That's why there was such a backlash back then when they made him go evil. Of all people, Hal Jordan should be the last one to become fallen.

----------


## Vision

> John snapped a fellow GL's neck to protect the Corps.' secrets at one point in GLC, and Guy just up and obliterated one bad guy (granted, he was holding his family hostage) and then there was some of the stuff he got up to with the Reds. 
> 
> It's kind of funny that all this happened around the time Kyle started doing his "White Lantern" thing. Is he the moral backbone of the Earth Lanterns ?


Since the original Green Lantern (and Kyles mentor) Alan Scott was removed from "continuity" by Johns. Yes. I would say Kyle Rayner is the moral compass of the human Lanterns. Tom King even describe him as the Guardian Angel of the Lanterns/Galaxy.

----------


## Vision

> Interesting. I actually agree and disagree. I concur that Hal didn't feel guilty enough, but I think Hal may just be the one who is the least morally questionable among our 2814 Green boys. His methods are unorthodox and sometimes questionable, but his morality is absolute.


Wait a min...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_absolutism



> Moral absolutism is an ethical view that particular actions are intrinsically right or wrong. Stealing, for instance, might be considered to be always immoral, even if done for the well-being of others (e.g., stealing food to feed a starving family), and even if it does in the end promote such a good. Moral absolutism stands in contrast to other categories of normative ethical theories such as consequentialism, which holds that the morality (in the wide sense) of an act depends on the consequences or the context of the act.


I also agree and dissagre.

I see Hal more like "I Am the law" (even above Guardians... specially above Guardians) while Guy is "Fuck the law". John is probably For The Greater Good and Kyle is all about Altruism

----------


## Margaret

> Wait a min...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_absolutism
> 
> 
> I also agree and dissagre.
> 
> I see Hal more like "I Am the law" (even above Guardians... specially above Guardians) while Guy is "Fuck the law". John is probably For The Greater Good and Kyle is all about Altruism


Sigh...ok...let me put it another way then. I think Hal's methods and actions might be unorthodox, but his morality is unquestionable. He usually has his heart in the right place, and Hal is my eyes doesn't see himself as the laws, more like he only does what he believes is right.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Vision

Showing their true colors

----------


## jbmasta

> I see Hal more like "I Am the law" (even above Guardians... specially above Guardians) while Guy is "Fuck the law". John is probably For The Greater Good and Kyle is all about Altruism


That fits with John Stewart's background, and he makes a number of judgement kills which include Mogo at one point. He still feels guilt though, as even last year he was still affected by the Xanshi incident.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> Yeah, that's not good. It's like Johns has tossed Hal's ethics out the window for the sake of a one-liner.
> 
> Oddly enough, this sort of passed me by at the time. When I read this for the first time I didn't really dwell on it. It's only seeing it again isolated on the computer screen that it's flaws stand out so much.


it looks like i came late to the party, but yeah, i felt the same thing at the time. it's something that you would expect from deathstroke or deadpool or any of the suicide squad.

but it was surprising from someone like hal.

----------


## Vision

> 



Is that supposed to mean something or was just random pic.

Goddammit im on ipad so i cant put pics properly

----------


## Johnny

> Is that supposed to mean something or was just random pic.


It's not supposed to mean anything, I just like the pic. Most of the pics I post are completely random, it's not like I'm always looking for a context that corresponds with what has been discussed recently. It's appreciation thread after all.  :Wink: 



Man, Johnny and Hal totally have my sympathies. lol

----------


## Margaret

> 


Haha...that pic is awesome. I'm going to steal it. :Wink:

----------


## Vision

> It's not supposed to mean anything, I just like the pic. Most of the pics I post are completely random, it's not like I'm always looking for a context that corresponds with what has been discussed recently. It's appreciation thread after all. 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, Johnny and Hal totally have my sympathies. lol


Yeah? well I would appreciate more classic Hal Jordan like that one (ಥ﹏ಥ) good ole Hal (but evil)

The more I read young Hal the less I can stand him...Ryan Raynolds ruined my childhood 

PS: AoS Ghost Rider > Nicholas Cage GH

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah? well I would appreciate more classic Hal Jordan like that one (ಥ﹏ಥ) good ole Hal (but evil)
> 
> The more I read young Hal the less I can stand him...Ryan Raynolds ruined my childhood 
> 
> PS: AoS Ghost Rider > Nicholas Cage GH


Reynolds was never a problem to me, there was just nothing good about that movie except Sinestro.

I'm not a big fan of Robbie Reyes. It goes without saying it's better than the movies but that doesn't really say much. And this is the actual Johnny Blaze, not the Nicolas Cage version. Johnny is pretty rad.

----------


## Margaret

> Reynolds was never a problem to me, there was just nothing good about that movie except Sinestro.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Robbie Reyes. It goes without saying it's better than the movies but that doesn't really say much. And this is the actual Johnny Blaze, not the Nicolas Cage version. Johnny is pretty rad.


To be honest, I actually did have a slight problem with Ryan Reynold. Nothing major, but I thought toward the later half he reminded me of Kyle much more than Hal.

----------


## phantom1592

I had no problem with Reynalds.Actually, I didn't have MUCH problem with most of the show. Hal has had a LOT of writers ofver the years, and there were many that acted like Reynolds. ESPECIALLY in the origin stories. This wasn't the  ever intended to be the cool confident leader with years of experience... it ws the wide eyed cocky guy who just learned aliens were real and anything he could imagine he could do...  Lot of throw backs to Emerald Dawn and the early showcase books for me. 

My issues... 

Parallax. Evil space bug was sufficient to  excuse Emerald Twilight... it should have been shoved back in the battery and ignored. Not drawn out for the first major movie. 

Sinestro... should have been the bad guy. Simple as that.  Saving him for the sequel was a waste. When introducing a character to general audiences for the first time... you have to bring the big guns.  He's essentially GL's Joker or Luthor... but people haven't seen him before.  Having him put the yellow ring on at the end... it just looks like he was infected now, not gone despotic with alternate viewpoints. It changes the whole character. Other than that, Sinestro was pretty awesome.

CGI costume. I HATED that costume with a passion... everything from the glowing veins to the lack of white gloves.. to that HORRIBLE mask.  On the plus side, I knew that going in from the magazine covers, so it ddnt' really taint the whole movie... But it was the worst part of it. 

Other than that?? The plot was essentially a checklist of everything that is needed in a Hal Jordan origin. No real surprises. No real suspense... but that's just because I know the stories like the back of my hand. I think First Flight came out a few months before hand and did it better (especially the sinestro turn) 

Reynalds?? He just worked with the plot he was given. His acting was fine enough, there just wasn't much to it. 

I give the movie about 3/5 stars. It could have been a LOT better... but it wasn't Steel or Catwoman bad. The constructs were awesome and I'd been waiting years for CGI to get good enough for GL to be possible.

----------


## Johnny

> The constructs were awesome and I'd been waiting years for CGI to get good enough for GL to be possible.


You know, that's actually one of the big reasons I'm still disappointed about his absence in Justice League. Say what you will about Zack Snyder but I can imagine how awesome those constructs could've looked in Justice League.

----------


## Sirzechs

Reynolds did a okay job with what he got. Hammond and fart cloud parallax as you baddie? that's like playing poker and hoping for a win with just a high card.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Vision

> To be honest, I actually did have a slight problem with Ryan Reynold. Nothing major, but I thought toward the later half he reminded me of Kyle much more than Hal.



Kyle has dark hair. Hes younger. Hes not tall. He doesnt have a long looking face like Raynolds. Kyle was actually funny on the 90s. Movie Hal was never funny. Kyle is humble af. Why would you compare him to the monstrosity that was Reynold? Please dont try to blame Kyle for the Hal mistakes. 

Personally never understood movie Hal sense of humor, and I think Raynolds as a stupid looking face. One that ruined young Hal for me.


Yes im a fan of classic (older) Hal but also Kyle, Guy, John fan, so I feel I have to defend them if no one else will (especially on this thread) nothing personal. Actually I kinda agree with you the most on this thread on previous subjects, I just forgot to said it. Probably should.

----------


## adrikito

Now what? 

*Hal death and during the next 10 chapters(for example) we only see the rest of green lanterns?* for return as White/Black Lantern(I don´t remember that) to ressurrect like sinestro?

----------


## Vision

> Now what? 
> 
> *Hal death and during the next 10 chapters(for example) we only see the rest of green lanterns?* for return as White/Black Lantern(I don´t remember that) to ressurrect like sinestro?


Hal was begging for this when he decided to have a book called Hal Jordan *AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS*, so is only fair, and it also means that John, Kyle and Guy fans now had all the right to turn this thread into the The Green Lantern Corps Appreciation lol

That was half sarcasm but we are stuck with the other so is kinda true.

Anyways, we already know he is back on the next issues so Hal fans dont need to panic.

----------


## Frontier

> Now what? 
> 
> *Hal death and during the next 10 chapters(for example) we only see the rest of green lanterns?* for return as White/Black Lantern(I don´t remember that) to ressurrect like sinestro?


We've seen Hal in the solicits, it's not going to be that long before he comes back. 

It looks like they need Kyle's help to save him from wherever that blast may have transported him (and possibly Lyssa and Sinestro).

Now I'm really wondering when Carol is going to start factoring into things...

----------


## Johnny

> Kyle has dark hair. Hes younger. Hes not tall. He doesnt have a long looking face like Raynolds. Kyle was actually funny on the 90s. Movie Hal was never funny. Kyle is humble af. Why would you compare him to the monstrosity that was Reynold? Please dont try to blame Kyle for the Hal mistakes. 
> 
> Personally never understood movie Hal sense of humor, and I think Raynolds as a stupid looking face. One that ruined young Hal for me.
> 
> 
> Yes im a fan of classic (older) Hal but also Kyle, Guy, John fan, so I feel I have to defend them if no one else will (especially on this thread) nothing personal. Actually I kinda agree with you the most on this thread on previous subjects, I just forgot to said it. Probably should.


Other Lanterns are rarely ever criticized on this thread. Hal on the other hand seems to be often vilified and demonized on these forums. This is a Hal appreciation thread, unlike other threads, people here don't tend to use it to dump on other characters and I don't think that's what Margaret was trying to do towards Kyle, so you don't have to feel the need to defend (especially on this thread).

----------


## Johnny

> Now what? 
> 
> *Hal death and during the next 10 chapters(for example) we only see the rest of green lanterns?* for return as White/Black Lantern(I don´t remember that) to ressurrect like sinestro?


Cover to #10:


He will probably be back even sooner. No need to fret.

----------


## Frontier

Hal doesn't look very comfortable on that cover  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Margaret

> Kyle has dark hair. Hes younger. Hes not tall. He doesnt have a long looking face like Raynolds. Kyle was actually funny on the 90s. Movie Hal was never funny. Kyle is humble af. Why would you compare him to the monstrosity that was Reynold? Please dont try to blame Kyle for the Hal mistakes. 
> 
> Personally never understood movie Hal sense of humor, and I think Raynolds as a stupid looking face. One that ruined young Hal for me.
> 
> 
> Yes im a fan of classic (older) Hal but also Kyle, Guy, John fan, so I feel I have to defend them if no one else will (especially on this thread) nothing personal. Actually I kinda agree with you the most on this thread on previous subjects, I just forgot to said it. Probably should.


Look, I'm not hating on Kyle or trying to blame him for it. Personally I don't think that movie was that bad, but I just thought towards the end he was a little too much of a goodie, and among the four of them Kyle has always been the good boy. That movie had a lot of problems, but it wasn't the actors' fault. Though I did say that the Hal Jordan they were going for didn't act like Hal toward the end and I got reminded of Kyle. You seem to have a great dislike for Ryan Reynold so you took it a little too hard. I didn't say it out of disrespect for Kyle...I've been a GL for too long, so I'm fond of all of them too (just have a preference for Hal).

----------


## Vision

> Other Lanterns are rarely ever criticized on this thread. Hal on the other hand seems to be often vilified and demonized on these forums. This is a Hal appreciation thread, unlike other threads, people here don't tend to use it to dump on other characters and I don't think that's what Margaret was trying to do towards Kyle, so you don't have to feel the need to defend (especially on this thread).


triggered

Ok just to add context, who are you fan of? honest question, I havent been on cbr in a while.

----------


## Vision

> Look, I'm not hating on Kyle or trying to blame him for it. Personally I don't think that movie was that bad, but I just thought towards the end he was a little too much of a goodie, and among the four of them Kyle has always been the good boy. That movie had a lot of problems, but it wasn't the actors' fault. Though I did say that the Hal Jordan they were going for didn't act like Hal toward the end and I got reminded of Kyle. You seem to have a great dislike for Ryan Reynold so you took it a little too hard. I didn't say it out of disrespect for Kyle...I've been a GL for too long, so I'm fond of all of them too (just have a preference for Hal).


You know what...I think you are right. I do have some issues with Ryan Raynolds lol, I cant wait for DC to cast Hal again so I can forget about it.

And yeah Kyle sometimes is too good even for his own good. I can see what you mean now.

----------


## Johnny

> Ok just to add context, who are you fan of? honest question, I havent been on cbr in a while.


Hal, John, Kyle, Guy, in that order. I think I still haven't made up my mind about Simon and Jessica. And I don't know what to think of Alan anymore. I'm fine with classic Alan, New 52 Alan doesn't do it for me.

----------


## adrikito

> Cover to #10:
> 
> 
> He will probably be back even sooner. No need to fret.


I see the cover but... but for one moment I thought see Kyle as green lantern again.. OK, this is Hal hair..

----------


## Johnny

And to #12:



I like how EVS draws Larfleeze almost like a dragon. lol

----------


## adrikito

> And to #12:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how EVS draws Larfleeze almost like a dragon.


THANK YOU..   :Embarrassment:   I FORGET THAT COVER  :Stick Out Tongue:  of The Orange Lantern.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


nice. they look really good together. although i'm thinking the wonder woman shown is from a different set.

----------


## j9ac9k

Not a bad Agent Orange cover from EVS.  I liked when they first introduced him as crazy and dangerous, rather than the silly one-note character be turned into.

----------


## jbmasta

> Cover to #10:
> 
> 
> He will probably be back even sooner. No need to fret.


Ganthet and Sayd! They've been absent since Wrath of the First Lantern, with only a cameo in HJ and the GLC Rebirth #1 since then.

----------


## jbmasta

> Not a bad Agent Orange cover from EVS.  I liked when they first introduced him as crazy and dangerous, rather than the silly one-note character be turned into.


I've got the Agent Orange hardback. I'd say that for comedy Larfleeze is like the Minions from Despicable Me. Great in small doses, but don't fare so well as the main focus of their own story. At least Larfleeze isn't craving bananas.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I've got the Agent Orange hardback. I'd say that for comedy Larfleeze is like the Minions from Despicable Me. Great in small doses, but don't fare so well as the main focus of their own story. At least Larfleeze isn't craving bananas.


Oh My God this is so accurate.

----------


## jbmasta

> Oh My God this is so accurate.


For example, take the scene in what I think is Blackest Night where all the Corps chant their oaths, and Larfleeze just looks confused. Then at the very end of Wrath we find out it's pretty much him declaring it's all his. And his. And his and his and his. Small moments of levity in otherwise serious storylines, but would have been highly unsatisfying on their own.

Did you even know there was a Larfleeze solo title? It only got twelve issues before being axed.

----------


## Tony

Just got caught up on the series.  Really looking forward to EVS being back on art.  I would say this title is much much better than the previous effort by this writer.  I wonder how much is editorial.

----------


## Johnny

> Did you even know there was a Larfleeze solo title? It only got twelve issues before being axed.


I still can't believe Larfleeze got his own title, but not the Star Sapphires.

----------


## vartox

> I still can't believe Larfleeze got his own title, but not the Star Sapphires.


I can. Larfleeze had a bit of fan favorite status for a while (his ongoing came a bit late to take advantage of that, but still) while nobody knows what to do with the Star Sapphires and they don't seem to have many fans. I think a Star Sapphire mini would be mostly useful for clarifying things about them since their powers and motivations are all over the place and don't make sense half the time.

----------


## jbmasta

> I can. Larfleeze had a bit of fan favorite status for a while (his ongoing came a bit late to take advantage of that, but still) while nobody knows what to do with the Star Sapphires and they don't seem to have many fans. I think a Star Sapphire mini would be mostly useful for clarifying things about them since their powers and motivations are all over the place and don't make sense half the time.


I've heard the idea mentioned before, but an anthology book covering all the different Corps could be very interesting. It's not committing to just one, but gives the chance to flesh out each of them if they haven't been already. A Star Sapphire learning to channel family love instead of romantic love (their arch-nemesis could by Kryb), or a Blue Lantern regaining hope (a chance to introduce Razer from TAS into the comic continuity?). There could even be a few Larfleeze stories, so he remains relevant but not the main subject of any one book. It's just an idea, since Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps is one of the only titles at the moment based out in space instead of on Earth.

----------


## Frontier

I think a _Tales of the Corps_. book that focused on different members of each Corps. on a more ongoing basis is a great idea, though I think we're aways away from it being viable in the current market compared to how it might have done at the height of the Johns run.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I think a _Tales of the Corps_. book that focused on different members of each Corps. on a more ongoing basis is a great idea, though I think we're aways away from it being viable in the current market compared to how it might have done at the height of the Johns run.


I like the idea of it being a backup in Hal's title. So that's what the "& GLC" part of the book would be rather than focusing on all the earth GLs.  I'd buy that - especially since it's biweekly. But to make it different than the old backup, I'd have some of the backups end up tying in to the Hal part of the book.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

And then he went renegade, which was pretty much the exact opposite of finding himself  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Posting links, cause the pics are too big. Always loved that scene:

http://i.imgur.com/bobVVuH.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/nf5EYLn.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/VI1aKGJ.jpg

----------


## Frontier

I miss those kinds of GL bonding moments...

----------


## liwanag

> 


i actually think carol is more lost than hal nowadays...

----------


## Sirzechs

> For example, take the scene in what I think is Blackest Night where all the Corps chant their oaths, and Larfleeze just looks confused. Then at the very end of Wrath we find out it's pretty much him declaring it's all his. And his. And his and his and his. Small moments of levity in otherwise serious storylines, but would have been highly unsatisfying on their own.
> 
> Did you even know there was a Larfleeze solo title? It only got twelve issues before being axed.



Lol

Yeah I knew about the series dropped it half way through

----------


## vartox

> 


I really disliked that issue  :Frown: 

I feel like it's only a matter of time until there is some kind of awkward reconciliation between Carol, Hal and Kyle. Can't say I'm looking forward to that...

----------


## Johnny

And this is why I wanted/want to see Hal/Soranik. lol Hal can tell Carol he finally found what he was looking for. Haha.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> And this is why I wanted/want to see Hal/Soranik. lol Hal can tell Carol he finally found what he was looking for. Haha.


I'm mixed on this. On the one hand I want Hal to get with Soranik just to see the look on Sinestro's face as well as to let Hal have his "revenge", but on another I just want him back with Carol already (I'm a little tired of their on-again-off-again relationship even though they're obviously end-game), and for Soranik to just be her own character without being anyone's love interest.

----------


## Johnny

I'm obviously not being totally serious about this. I don't really want Soranik to be used as a tool to make Carol jealous, I just want Hal to get some short-lived romance with someone who isn't Carol.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> Posting links, cause the pics are too big. Always loved that scene:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bobVVuH.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nf5EYLn.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VI1aKGJ.jpg


Where's this from?

----------


## silly

> I'm mixed on this. On the one hand I want Hal to get with Soranik just to see the look on Sinestro's face as well as to let Hal have his "revenge", but on another I just want him back with Carol already (I'm a little tired of their on-again-off-again relationship even though they're obviously end-game), and for Soranik to just be her own character without being anyone's love interest.


same here. i'd rather carol and hal get back together and have their relationship work this time around.

with regards to soranik though, i prefer her with kyle.

----------


## Johnny

> Where's this from?


Green Lantern: Secret Files and Origins.

----------


## Johnny

Tom is king.

----------


## Frontier

Lord, when was the last time we saw Tom? That one New Guardians issue where he and Carol find that ring in Hal's locker?

----------


## Johnny

That or when he called Carol after Sinestro "kidnapped" Hal. As long as Hal is in space, we obviously shouldn't expect to see Tom soon.

----------


## jbmasta

> Lord, when was the last time we saw Tom? That one New Guardians issue where he and Carol find that ring in Hal's locker?


It was the New Guardians Zero Month issue, back in September 2012.

----------


## Frontier

> That or when he called Carol after Sinestro "kidnapped" Hal. As long as Hal is in space, we obviously shouldn't expect to see Tom soon.





> It was the New Guardians Zero Month issue, back in September 2012.


Thought as much, thanks  :Smile: .

I guess one of the consequences of the over-emphasis on space and the other Lantern Corps. in the main GL book has been marginalizing Hal's supporting cast back on Earth. 

Carol's only been exempt because of her status as a Star Sapphire, and even she hasn't had a major appearance or role in a book since New Guardians. 

Though at least we saw Jim and his family every now and then in Venditti's run. I wonder if Simon still checks in on them?

----------


## silly

it used to be that the lantern occupied a decent chunk of the dcu. not too much these days. 

i hope hal and the rest of the corps gets more attention. 

(wanted to buy a gl toy the other day, couldn't find one).

anybody here saw someone wearing a lantern costume recently?

----------


## jbmasta

> Thought as much, thanks .
> 
> I guess one of the consequences of the over-emphasis on space and the other Lantern Corps. in the main GL book has been marginalizing Hal's supporting cast back on Earth. 
> 
> Carol's only been exempt because of her status as a Star Sapphire, and even she hasn't had a major appearance or role in a book since New Guardians. 
> 
> Though at least we saw Jim and his family every now and then in Venditti's run. I wonder if Simon still checks in on them?


Hal is the only pre-New 52 Earth Lantern who has a consistent support cast on Earth. John doesn't really have any family, just the Corps at this point. Okay, so Guy does have family and they did make sporadic appearances between GLC and Red Lanterns. Kyle's mother died just before Sinestro Corps War and his father only actually appeared in two issues of New Guardians. He only spent two out of twenty issues during the Justin Jordan run of New Guardians on Earth at all, let alone with any non-Lantern support cast.

At least Venditti is remembering Hal's brother and his family still exists. He even brought them to Mogo in one issue so Jim could stop Hal brooding over the emotional reservoir thing.

I know that the emotional reservoir not a popular concept with readers and I'm not looking to start a debate about it. This could even be Venditti acknowledging this negative reception and giving Hal a valid reason to drop it. What with Godhead and the pre-Convergence shake-up where Hal takes the steps toward going Renegade it's never mentioned again.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> I know that the emotional reservoir not a popular concept with readers and I'm not looking to start a debate about it. This could even be Venditti acknowledging this negative reception and giving Hal a valid reason to drop it.


Bringing back the Blue Lanterns in the next arc of HJ&TGLC must be reactive as well. People didn't like that at all, too.

----------


## jbmasta

> Bringing back the Blue Lanterns in the next arc of HJ&TGLC must be reactive as well. People didn't like that at all, too.


Depends on how it's played out. The indication is that Venditti is building the other Corps back up after they were being cut down or made smaller in his first couple of years with the book. We know Larfleeze, a fan favorite, is returning and reviving the Blue Lantern Corps would definitely be a boost to the Green Lantern Corps. The Red Lanterns were a major part of the first Green Lanterns arc, and it looks like they'll be back at some point in that book.

----------


## Johnny

Carol is supposed to be back as well. Whenever she is, the Sapphires would likely be there as well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It would be great to go back to dealing with threats that did not rely on the emotional spectrum.

I would like to see modern spins on Evil Star & Doctor Polaris.

----------


## Tony

Big Green Lantern Digital sale on Comixology.

----------


## Johnny

> It would be great to go back to dealing with threats that did not rely on the emotional spectrum.
> 
> I would like to see modern spins on Evil Star & Doctor Polaris.


That's actually what I enjoyed about some of those final New 52 issues of the book. Venditti sent Hal back to Earth and had him fight Sonar, not another interstellar colored Lantern crisis.

----------


## jbmasta

> It would be great to go back to dealing with threats that did not rely on the emotional spectrum.
> 
> I would like to see modern spins on Evil Star & Doctor Polaris.


New Guardians had Godkillers and the Psions, while Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps had the Durlans. While the Psions and Durlans have beef with the Guardians of the Universe, these conflicts, or at least the initial appearances of them, pre-date the introduction of the emotional spectrum by several decades.

Evil Star appears in the second annual for New 52 Green Lantern Corps. Doctor Polaris appears in Futures End in the Five Years Later timeframe, getting his powers from a teleport experiment gone wrong.

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> 


This looks awesome. Is that Kyle just left of Hal's head?

----------


## HAN9000

Kyle fell love with another girl and slept with her in the Omega Men run. I wonder what would Carol do when she finds out. Or are they gonna just bury it and pretend that thing doesn't exist?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> New Guardians had Godkillers and the Psions, while Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps had the Durlans. While the Psions and Durlans have beef with the Guardians of the Universe, these conflicts, or at least the initial appearances of them, pre-date the introduction of the emotional spectrum by several decades.
> 
> Evil Star appears in the second annual for New 52 Green Lantern Corps. Doctor Polaris appears in Futures End in the Five Years Later timeframe, getting his powers from a teleport experiment gone wrong.


I see, thanks.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's actually what I enjoyed about some of those final New 52 issues of the book. Venditti sent Hal back to Earth and had him fight Sonar, not another interstellar colored Lantern crisis.


A nice rotation never hurts.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Kyle fell love with another girl and slept with her in the Omega Men run. I wonder what would Carol do when she finds out. Or are they gonna just bury it and pretend that thing doesn't exist?


Funny enough, that is one of the reasons why I never paid too much attention to the Kyle/Carol thing. Kyle never stays in a relationship too long. The lady either dies, or finds out his heart belongs with someone else. Kyle & Carol was an interesting fling (IMO), mostly due to Kyle being so different than Hal. I never expected the relationship to go the distance.

----------


## Johnny

Kyle's thing with Donna was enjoyable. I kind of liked him with Soranik, too. Pairing him with Carol obviously was a total buffoonery and I wouldn't mind at all if they have broken up off screen.

----------


## Frontier

I feel like Simon and Jessica are going to be really ticked with Hal once he comes back to Earth and they unload on him all the crud they've had to deal with on their own with no help whatsoever  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> Kyle fell love with another girl and slept with her in the Omega Men run. I wonder what would Carol do when she finds out. Or are they gonna just bury it and pretend that thing doesn't exist?



i should be so lucky if they forget that nonsense...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> Kyle fell love with another girl and slept with her in the Omega Men run. I wonder what would Carol do when she finds out. Or are they gonna just bury it and pretend that thing doesn't exist?


Within the context for Omega Men, Kyle may have gotten Stockholm Syndrome. He was powerless and Kalista was presented as a fellow prisoner, a gambit she herself came up with to gain Kyle's trust.

----------


## phantom1592

> Funny enough, that is one of the reasons why I never paid too much attention to the Kyle/Carol thing. Kyle never stays in a relationship too long. The lady either dies, or finds out his heart belongs with someone else. Kyle & Carol was an interesting fling (IMO), mostly due to Kyle being so different than Hal. I never expected the relationship to go the distance.


That's an interesting point. Kyle and Hal both flit around from girl to girl... but it's different with Hal. His girls tend to be created for the purpose of him having a relationship with. Carol. Olivia, Arisia, Cowgirl... without Hal around their story ends. 

Kyle?? He's always been more into that 'shipping' thing. His love interests are already established characters before he gets to them. Donna, Jade, Soranik, Carol... Alex was original, but also created to die before he had to charge his ring the first time...  These girls have enough backstory that they (and their long established fans) can't buy them being 'the girlfriend'.

----------


## Frontier

> That's an interesting point. Kyle and Hal both flit around from girl to girl... but it's different with Hal. His girls tend to be created for the purpose of him having a relationship with. Carol. Olivia, Arisia, Cowgirl... without Hal around their story ends.


Well, admittedly Arisia's done fairly well without being Hal's love interesting for a while now...

----------


## HAN9000

> Within the context for Omega Men, Kyle may have gotten Stockholm Syndrome. He was powerless and Kalista was presented as a fellow prisoner, a gambit she herself came up with to gain Kyle's trust.


Still I think that was some kind of unfaithful to Carol. Especially he talked about her over and over and drew pictures of her at first, then suddenly he went "oh this poor girl is pretty endearing"... I don't think if Carol knows she will endure it. Maybe they will break up because of it? Just saying that.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, admittedly Arisia's done fairly well without being Hal's love interesting for a while now...


I'll take your word on that. I haven't seen her in much of a spotlight since the pre-crisis GL corps books.

----------


## vartox

> Well, admittedly Arisia's done fairly well without being Hal's love interesting for a while now...


Wasn't she dead for like a decade, from sometime after Zero Hour until after Rebirth? 




> Still I think that was some kind of unfaithful to Carol. Especially he talked about her over and over and drew pictures of her at first, then suddenly he went "oh this poor girl is pretty endearing"... I don't think if Carol knows she will endure it. Maybe they will break up because of it? Just saying that.


That'd be pretty dumb if they stayed together after that, she's left Hal for far less  :Stick Out Tongue:  I would take literally any excuse for breaking up Carol and Kyle at this point though, I cannot stand that pairing and it can't be forgotten fast enough.

----------


## jbmasta

> Still I think that was some kind of unfaithful to Carol. Especially he talked about her over and over and drew pictures of her at first, then suddenly he went "oh this poor girl is pretty endearing"... I don't think if Carol knows she will endure it. Maybe they will break up because of it? Just saying that.


If you were in isolation for months and a pretty woman is the first person you know isn't a terrorist or a mass murderer, would you give into temptation? That was Kyle's situation, and he was forced to witness atrocities committed by the Omega Men that he was helpless to prevent. He'd want someone to talk to, to express everything he wanted to say and Kalista put herself in place to be that person. It's over halfway through the title that Kyle has any agency at all, and even then he's still playing into Kalista's plans.

----------


## HAN9000

> If you were in isolation for months and a pretty woman is the first person you know isn't a terrorist or a mass murderer, would you give into temptation? That was Kyle's situation, and he was forced to witness atrocities committed by the Omega Men that he was helpless to prevent. He'd want someone to talk to, to express everything he wanted to say and Kalista put herself in place to be that person. It's over halfway through the title that Kyle has any agency at all, and even then he's still playing into Kalista's plans.


Um... First as a straight girl I have little interest in pretty women. Second it's Carol I want to talk about. Like vartox say, she's left Hal for far less. IMO her love is a little dominant. Will she just forgive Kyle and live with it? That's not like her.
Besides, no disrespect to Kyle, but if Hal was in that miserable situation, he wouldn't break down like that. We can see that in Superman: Red Son.

----------


## Margaret

> Um... First as a straight girl I have little interest in pretty women. Second it's Carol I want to talk about. Like vartox say, she's left Hal for far less. IMO her love is a little dominant. Will she just forgive Kyle and live with it? That's not like her.
> Besides, no disrespect to Kyle, but if Hal was in that miserable situation, he wouldn't break down like that. We can see that in Superman: Red Son.


You forgot the fact that Kyle is just a normal human being. The ring didn't choose him. He just happened to be there when Ganthet needed someone to bear the torch. As extraordinary as he's turned out, Kyle still couldn't possibly possess the same amount of will power as Hal and the others and that's part of the reasons why Kyle's unique.
By the way, regarding Carol, I was never convinced she'd ever truly fallen for Kyle. Carol obviously still loves Hal, and I still think she loves Hal more than any man who has ever been in her life. So Kyle is basically just someone to fill in the blank as she takes a break from her on-off relationship with Hal hence I think the relationship is detrimental to both characters. They could just sweep that Kyle-Carol thing under the rug without any explanation and I wouldn't care.

----------


## phantom1592

> You forgot the fact that Kyle is just a normal human being. The ring didn't choose him. He just happened to be there when Ganthet needed someone to bear the torch. As extraordinary as he's turned out, Kyle still couldn't possibly possess the same amount of will power as Hal and the others and that's part of the reasons why Kyle's unique..


I don't think you give enough credit to normal human beings. 

I haven't read the issues in question... but as a straight man I'm quite certain that just because a pretty girl shows interest... you don't NEED to sleep with her. Especially if you are committed to someone else... and are a character who is famous for his willpower. 

Maybe not HAL famous for willpower... but they sure made a point over the last couple decades about how he's exercised that willpower into a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## Frontier

> Wasn't she dead for like a decade, from sometime after Zero Hour until after Rebirth?


Oh...maybe I should've specified after Johns brought her back  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## jbmasta

> By the way, regarding Carol, I was never convinced she'd ever truly fallen for Kyle. Carol obviously still loves Hal, and I still think she loves Hal more than any man who has ever been in her life. So Kyle is basically just someone to fill in the blank as she takes a break from her on-off relationship with Hal hence I think the relationship is detrimental to both characters. They could just sweep that Kyle-Carol thing under the rug without any explanation and I wouldn't care.


Fatality revealed in GLC that when she was recruited into the Star Sapphires that the Violet Ring conditioned her to love John instead of hate him for, you know, being responsible for the destruction of her home world, a motivation she used to attack GLs in the past. The ring brainwashed her to maintain the emotion it channeled. The whole Kyle/Carol thing could be her ring strengthening some latent interest she has for him, and Kyle is also able to wield the violet light, so maybe he's also being influenced somehow or is most compatible (until John in GLC #40 we don't see any male Star Sapphires, but imagine the outfits). The separation from his ring and/or Carol has lessened the influence or eliminated it. We haven't seen them together since the end of New Guardians, so there's no way to tell.

As for why Kyle was sketching her while held captive, he had nothing to do but draw and Carol would have been at the front of his mind (he's seen sketching her when he's introduced to Kalista). His last words before his "execution" were meant for Carol.

----------


## Margaret

> I don't think you give enough credit to normal human beings. 
> 
> I haven't read the issues in question... but as a straight man I'm quite certain that just because a pretty girl shows interest... you don't NEED to sleep with her. Especially if you are committed to someone else... and are a character who is famous for his willpower. 
> 
> Maybe not HAL famous for willpower... but they sure made a point over the last couple decades about how he's exercised that willpower into a force to be reckoned with.


I didn't mean that as a fault. I find Kyle more interesting knowing that despite being a normal human he's still able to wield the green light and eventually all of the spectrum. I meant that as a complement tbh.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

I'm not sure if Hal and Carol can every 100% work, but I definitely don't like Kyle and Carol.

Kyle and Sora were great together, so I wouldn't mind seeing that again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's an interesting point. Kyle and Hal both flit around from girl to girl... but it's different with Hal. His girls tend to be created for the purpose of him having a relationship with. Carol. Olivia, Arisia, Cowgirl... without Hal around their story ends. 
> 
> Kyle?? He's always been more into that 'shipping' thing. His love interests are already established characters before he gets to them. Donna, Jade, Soranik, Carol... Alex was original, but also created to die before he had to charge his ring the first time...  These girls have enough backstory that they (and their long established fans) can't buy them being 'the girlfriend'.


Speaking of which, they need to bring back Olivia.

Besides Doctor Polaris, Olivia also brings the crazy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm not sure if Hal and Carol can every 100% work, but I definitely don't like Kyle and Carol.
> 
> Kyle and Sora were great together, so I wouldn't mind seeing that again.


Like any iconic soap opera couple, Hal & Carol break up to make up. I don't see them as Lois & Clark, old school Barry & Iris, John & Katma, or Aquaman & Mera.

I kinda see them more like Bruce & Selina....they work best in doses before needing time away from each other.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## PwrdOn

If you could take all the elements from the different adaptations of Carol Ferris, you'd get a pretty cool character in the composite, but no one as of yet has really been able to put it all together and give her a compelling storyline in her own right, though she certainly has the potential if they want to give it a shot.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> If you could take all the elements from the different adaptations of Carol Ferris, you'd get a pretty cool character in the composite, but no one as of yet has really been able to put it all together and give her a compelling storyline in her own right, though she certainly has the potential if they want to give it a shot.


Agreed  :Smile: 



> 


Hopefully this is enough to get John to look over what he thought he saw at the end of _Lost Army_...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> Agreed 
> 
> Hopefully this is enough to get John to look over what he thought he saw at the end of _Lost Army_...


I doubt this would be acknowledged tbh.

----------


## Johnny

> 


He has two Krona gauntlets AND a power ring? Not fair Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> I doubt this would be acknowledged tbh.


Yeah, I'm not expecting it to either  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> Like any iconic soap opera couple, Hal & Carol break up to make up. I don't see them as Lois & Clark, old school Barry & Iris, John & Katma, or Aquaman & Mera.
> 
> I kinda see them more like Bruce & Selina....they work best in doses before needing time away from each other.


i was hoping that we could get a dc power couple. i guess that can apply to aquaman and mera or maybe green arrow and black canary.

it used to be hawkman and hawkwoman, but i don't think that term applies to them now.

----------


## j9ac9k

I personally wouldn't mind a scene where Carol says, "Ok, I get it now ... sorry I always gave you so much crap for being a GL..."

And then Hal would say, "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

> I personally wouldn't mind a scene where Carol says, "Ok, I get it now ... sorry I always gave you so much crap for being a GL..."
> 
> And then Hal would say, "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."


Hah, I actually kinda want that to happen. It'd be nice for Hal to play coy once in a while, especially after all that he's been through lately.

----------


## Troian

Just gonna say, he and Barry need an ongoing (if they don't have one planned already I don't keep up too much with DC news)! I find their dynamic more entertaining then Clark/Bruce and some of the other team up books DC's pushing out nowadays tbh..

----------


## Johnny

I don't see that happening, especially with WB trying to buddy up Barry with Vic in the movies. If anything we'd get as Flash/Cyborg book.

----------


## Johnny

From DC Legends:

----------


## Frontier

> From DC Legends:


Hal stands out a lot with his classic, streamlined, look  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Hal stands out a lot with his classic, streamlined, look .


Not only he stands out, he kind of looks totally out of place next to those bulky armors. lol He is like "Whatever, all I need is the power ring so the character designer better does my abdominal area Justice"

----------


## jbmasta

> From DC Legends:


Looks like Hal is trying to get a shot of Wonder Woman while Batman and Superman are looking away.

----------


## Frontier

> Not only he stands out, he kind of looks totally out of place next to those bulky armors. lol He is like "Whatever, all I need is the power ring so the character designer better does my abdominal area Justice"


"No one told me we were going to a medieval Elseworlds Universe!"  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> Looks like Hal is trying to get a shot of Wonder Woman while Batman and Superman are looking away.


He better hope she doesn't catch him and throw him somewhere, as tends to happen between them.

----------


## vartox

> Hal stands out a lot with his classic, streamlined, look .


He looks like he's checking out their armor and wondering if he was supposed to change too, you guys never tell me anything, does the bat on your buckle NEED to be that big Bruce?

----------


## Johnny

It's nice they didn't give him the armored look in that promo image though. I'm not a big fan of it tbh.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

How does Hal Jordan and the GLC compare to Venditti's New 52 Green Lantern run?

I stopped reading that (and monthlies in general) after a year of him on the title. Does it pick up? Or is it as dull and downbeat as I remembered it?

----------


## Johnny

It TOTALLY picks up.

----------


## jbmasta

> How does Hal Jordan and the GLC compare to Venditti's New 52 Green Lantern run?
> 
> I stopped reading that (and monthlies in general) after a year of him on the title. Does it pick up? Or is it as dull and downbeat as I remembered it?


It's very dynamic and a great jumping on point. All you need to know it that Hal has been doing his own thing, the Green Lantern Corps have been trapped in another universe but are returning and that Sinestro has been building a power base with the help of his daughter Soranik, currently part of his Corps. While there are a number of central characters none of them feel underrepresented, with John looking to be the focus character for the next arc. The first arc, Sinestro's Law has been completed and the next arc reintroduces Larfleeze (last seen in the Godhead crossover in the Lantern books a couple of years ago). Kyle hasn't returned yet.

----------


## vartox

> How does Hal Jordan and the GLC compare to Venditti's New 52 Green Lantern run?
> 
> I stopped reading that (and monthlies in general) after a year of him on the title. Does it pick up? Or is it as dull and downbeat as I remembered it?


I think HJGLC has been tons better than new 52 GL! I don't dread new issues anymore. 

I still think it has some issues with characterization, plotting and pacing but it's still pretty enjoyable.

----------


## Frontier

It's definitely been the best work from Venditti on GL, maybe even at DC, by far  :Smile: .

And it's got some amazing art  :Big Grin: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> How does Hal Jordan and the GLC compare to Venditti's New 52 Green Lantern run?
> 
> I stopped reading that (and monthlies in general) after a year of him on the title. Does it pick up? Or is it as dull and downbeat as I remembered it?


I had dropped Venditti's GL after only a few months, but I eventually came back.  The Rebirth HJ&GLC title is anything_ but_ "dull and downbeat" that's for sure!

----------


## jbmasta

> It's definitely been the best work from Venditti on GL, maybe even at DC, by far .
> 
> And it's got some amazing art .


The art is the clear highlight. It's either Ethan van Sciver or Rafa Sandoval, who did the penultimate Green Lantern issue of New 52. It's worth checking out the final trade, which also contains issue #50

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Poor Hal misses the Silver Age....

----------


## Troian

> From DC Legends:


Hal's costume looks like it's spray painted on him not gonna lie.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal's costume looks like it's spray painted on him not gonna lie.


Not necessarily a bad thing  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

Young Justice fans got some kickass news today. Meanwhile we bring you back to the reality of Lanternville:

----------


## Frontier

In a world Young Justice can be revived and we get movies based off the classic '66 Batman show, I'll never give up hope  :Wink: .

Though given what we know so far, it sounds like Justice League Action will have plenty of GL goodness to keep us happy  :Smile: .

----------


## j9ac9k

I'd be happy if they just gave us a GL:TAS animated film at this point.  I really liked the GL Universe they created there.

Maybe "Blackest Night" - I'd love to see the League presented in that style.

----------


## Frontier

> I'd be happy if they just gave us a GL:TAS animated film at this point.  I really liked the GL Universe they created there.


Maybe it could come out of the DC Classics line that's doing the Batman '66 movies  :Smile: ?

GL: TAS is classic enough in its own right after all  :Wink: .

----------


## vartox

> Maybe it could come out of the DC Classics line that's doing the Batman '66 movies ?
> 
> GL: TAS is classic enough in its own right after all .


I would be all for William Shatner voicing Hal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Margaret

> Maybe it could come out of the DC Classics line that's doing the Batman '66 movies ?
> 
> GL: TAS is classic enough in its own right after all .


When it comes to classic animated GL material I always think of Dawyn Cooke's The New Frontier for some reasons. Even though it featured the whole League I still feel it was really GL-centric. One of the best Hal interpretation in my opinion.
1401204619.01._SS500_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg

----------


## Frontier

No argument there  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> I'd be happy if they just gave us a GL:TAS animated film at this point.  I really liked the GL Universe they created there.
> 
> Maybe "Blackest Night" - I'd love to see the League presented in that style.


i support this 100 percent.

----------


## Johnny

Did Barry mess up the timeline again?

----------


## liwanag

> Did Barry mess up the timeline again?


who in the world is that?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> who in the world is that?


at first I would say leans toward being Kyle by look alone but judging by the stylistic nature of the other characters it might just be artistic license, or just a Kyle lover intentionally making Hal look Kyle like.

----------


## Frontier

No one is going to mention the fact that Green Lantern gets Green Arrow's character bio  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

> who in the world is that?


Jim Krieg confirmed it's Hal awhile ago. Interesting design to say the least.

----------


## vartox

> Jim Krieg confirmed it's Hal awhile ago. Interesting design to say the least.


Yeah that design kind of looks like they mashed Hal and Kyle together and then gave him John's DCAU outfit. Interesting design choice, wonder who's personality he'll have. At least he's voiced by Keaton!

----------


## Frontier

Given Jim Krieg is involved and they've got Keaton back, I'm expecting his personality will be very reminiscent of GL: TAS  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah that design kind of looks like they mashed Hal and Kyle together and then gave him John's DCAU outfit. Interesting design choice, wonder who's personality he'll have. At least he's voiced by Keaton!


Yeah, if I wasn't aware it was Hal, I'd immediately think it's Kyle. Look at even his skin color, he looks a bit more brown compared to the other four. Combined with the black hair, I'd definitely think the guy could be Latino like Kyle. Maybe they decided to change Hal's ethnicity a bit? Or Krieg is just playing dumb and this is indeed Kyle after all. lol

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, if I wasn't aware it was Hal, I'd immediately think it's Kyle. Look at even his skin color, he looks a bit more brown compared to the other four. Combined with the black hair, I'd definitely think the guy could be Latino like Kyle. Maybe they decided to change Hal's ethnicity a bit? Or Krieg is just playing dumb and this is indeed Kyle after all. lol


Hal's got a bit of a tan complexion in DC superhero girls, too:

IMG_6706.jpg

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal was tan during the animated Super Friends era. The guy is from California.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, if I wasn't aware it was Hal, I'd immediately think it's Kyle. Look at even his skin color, he looks a bit more brown compared to the other four. Combined with the black hair, I'd definitely think the guy could be Latino like Kyle. Maybe they decided to change Hal's ethnicity a bit? Or Krieg is just playing dumb and this is indeed Kyle after all. lol


Y'know, I once got to meet Josh Keaton and he told me he could probably play a good Kyle  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

lol Awesome. Josh can play anyone. He already played two of my all time favorite heroes in Spidey and Hal, I'm pretty sure he played Flash in one of the animated films, too. I gotta check out the Voltron show soon.

----------


## Frontier

> lol Awesome. Josh can play anyone. He already played two of my all time favorite heroes in Spidey and Hal, I'm pretty sure he played Flash in one of the animated films, too. I gotta check out the Voltron show soon.


Yeah, he did a pretty good Wally in Crisis on Two Earths  :Smile: . 

One of the few VA's who can say they've played both Green Lantern and The Flash, even in the same show  :Wink: .

You should totally watch Voltron, it's awesome  :Cool: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Hal was tan during the animated Super Friends era. The guy is from California.


I was thinking the same thing too, had a cool voice actor for him as well.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

If they wanted to troll us, that GL who has Kyle's hair and mask, John's uniform, and Hal's gloves would turn out to be Guy Gardner. Please all of the fans. :Cool:

----------


## Johnny

Haha. A fan asked Jim about it again. His answer: https://twitter.com/jim_krieg/status/796120076671778816

----------


## Frontier

Poor Kyle  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

I'm happy to see Hal in JLAction, but I just wish they've kept the mask, the hair, and the uniform.

----------


## Frontier

So it seems like Hal's ring is coded only to him, likely because he personally forged it. 

So now, instead of looking for a new Green Lantern after being separated from Hal like normal rings do, it's trying to find him.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah I thought that made sense. It was forged out of his own willpower, naturally it would search for him if he is "incapacitated", rather than look for replacement. It also probably has a mind of its own to a certain extent, when it went to Ganthet for help to bring Hal back.

----------


## Frontier

It's good to know Hal's ol' buddy Ganthet will be coming back to help him out  :Smile: .

I missed him and Sayd...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> It's good to know Hal's ol' buddy Ganthet will be coming back to help him out .
> 
> I missed him and Sayd...


At least in the main books Ganthet and Sayd been out of the action since Wrath of the First Lantern. They may have appeared in Larfleeze, but I haven't read that and have no intention of reading it. Interesting to see they wound up on Nok, and that Hal's ring went to them there.

----------


## vartox

It makes sense that Hal's ring wouldn't go to anybody else, although it is curious that it went to Ganthet. Hal didn't know Ganthet was alive so he wouldn't have programmed it to go to him, right?

----------


## jbmasta

> It makes sense that Hal's ring wouldn't go to anybody else, although it is curious that it went to Ganthet. Hal didn't know Ganthet was alive so he wouldn't have programmed it to go to him, right?


Maybe Ganthet was the Guardian Hal trusted the most, so his ring sought out Ganthet's help. He did found the Blue Lantern Corps after all, and is the last known expert on Lantern Rings. Ganthet did sense its creation in HJ and the GLC Rebirth #1 after all.

----------


## Frontier

> *Maybe Ganthet was the Guardian Hal trusted the most*, so his ring sought out Ganthet's help. He did found the Blue Lantern Corps after all, and is the last known expert on Lantern Rings. Ganthet did sense its creation in HJ and the GLC Rebirth #1 after all.


Well, that definitely goes without saying  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

i like the idea that Hal's ring be different from the rest. It would be interesting to find out how different it is actually.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well, that definitely goes without saying .


Ganthet is the most trusted of the Guardians, with Sayd in close second. The Lantern Ganthet is closest to however is Kyle, being the closest thing Kyle has to a father figure. Ganthet did want Hal to be leader of the Blue Lanterns, but his impulsive nature lends itself to will far better than just hope.

----------


## Troian

Maybe with the tan and dark hair they could be pulling e ambigious brown character on us..

----------


## j9ac9k

> Maybe with the tan and dark hair they could be pulling e ambigious brown character on us..


Are you referring to Hal in JLAction?  It's funny they don't just make Firestorm dark-skinned like in the TV show.  That would make the most sense...

----------


## Johnny

> Are you referring to Hal in JLAction?  It's funny they don't just make Firestorm dark-skinned like in the TV show.  That would make the most sense...


Well, this Firestorm clearly must be Ronnie Raymond and not Jason Rusch or Jax Jackson from LoT. And Ronnie was the original Firestorm in the Arrow/Flash universe too. Maybe as part of the rotating JL cast they would show us the classic incarnations first before going down the legacy road. But they have Jaime Reyes there and not Ted Kord so we'll see.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well, this Firestorm clearly must be Ronnie Raymond and not Jason Rusch or Jax Jackson from LoT. And Ronnie was the original Firestorm in the Arrow/Flash universe too. Maybe as part of the the rotating JL cast they would show us the classic incarnations first before going down the legacy road. But they have Jaime Reyes there and not Ted Kord so we'll see.


It's Jefferson Jackson, with Jax being short for Jackson. Jefferson isn't a conventional first name.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I thought it sounded weird. I haven't seen LoT yet anyway, I remembered him becoming FS on The Flash after Ronnie died.

----------


## Frontier

> Well, this Firestorm clearly must be Ronnie Raymond and not Jason Rusch or Jax Jackson from LoT. And Ronnie was the original Firestorm in the Arrow/Flash universe too. Maybe as part of the the rotating JL cast they would show us the classic incarnations first before going down the legacy road. But they have Jaime Reyes there and not Ted Kord so we'll see.


Well, they say there are plans for Ted in a possible season 2  :Smile: .

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

nice article from blog of oa

http://www.blogofoa.com/2016/11/five...form=hootsuite

i cant believe its been 5 years already.

----------


## Troian

> Are you referring to Hal in JLAction?


Yep I was.

----------


## Johnny

Premiere was 5 years ago. Jesus, time flies.

----------


## Margaret

Young Justice season 3 was green lit, so I'm still crossing fingers for a continuation of this masterpiece of an animated series. Who knows? A couple years later, when the DCEU GL corps movie drops, we might just get another shot. To think that they even planned for The Blackest Night...<sob>

----------


## j9ac9k

I hate that they took it off Netflix, but I'm thinking I should show my support by buying it!

----------


## silly

> Young Justice season 3 was green lit, so I'm still crossing fingers for a continuation of this masterpiece of an animated series. Who knows? A couple years later, when the DCEU GL corps movie drops, we might just get another shot. To think that they even planned for The Blackest Night...<sob>


i will need the whole blue lantern corps for this.

----------


## jbmasta

> i will need the whole blue lantern corps for this.


All will be well.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Cool art  :Cool: .

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> Cool art .


Hopefully a scene like this can happen sooner than later in the actual movies. 

I do like how Wonder Woman here basically is just lifted entirely unaltered from the actual Rebirth splash page, though. :P

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Good ol' Hal and Guy  :Smile: .

I like that Guy was worried about Hal when everything was going crazy.

----------


## The Whovian

LOL! Guy and Hal. Crazy stuff

----------


## Güicho

> Maybe with the tan and dark hair they could be pulling e ambigious brown character on us..





> Are you referring to Hal in JLAction?  It's funny they don't just make Firestorm dark-skinned like in the TV show.  That would make the most sense...





> Yep I was.


 :Confused: 
Have we seen  GLs from Justice League Action?
Any Images?
Links?

Thanks!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The faces of Flash & Aquaman....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I would welcome more Hal & Guy shenanigans, maverick cop & bad cop.

----------


## Johnny

> Have we seen  GLs from Justice League Action?
> Any Images?
> Links?
> 
> Thanks!

----------


## liwanag

> 


hal sure does not look like his usual self these days...

----------


## Johnny

If/when they cast him in the DCEU, prepare to be even more surprised. I doubt we would get the clean cut looking Hal in the movies, especially if he is rumored to be a veteran.

----------


## vartox

> If/when they cast him in the DCEU, prepare to be even more surprised. I doubt we would get the clean cut looking Hal in the movies, especially if he is rumored to be a veteran.


Live action DC does not seem particularly concerned with actors resembling the comics versions a whole lot, especially it comes to hair color  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll just be happy if the costume looks good (and if Hal ends up in the DCEU at all).

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Hopefully a scene like this can happen sooner than later in the actual movies. 
> 
> I do like how Wonder Woman here basically is just lifted entirely unaltered from the actual Rebirth splash page, though. :P


Actually I have a GL poster with Hal in the exact same pose in front of the GLC as well (minus the jets) this might be a cut and paste job of Ivan's work in the past.

https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M...346o0&pid=15.1

----------


## Johnny

> Live action DC does not seem particularly concerned with actors resembling the comics versions a whole lot, especially it comes to hair color  I'll just be happy if the costume looks good (and if Hal ends up in the DCEU at all).


He will, the only question is if it will happen prior to 2020.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Güicho

> 


Oh, ok?

Have they referenced the character as Hal Jordan specifically by name?  Or just Green Lantern? 
Cause minus the lantern jawline that  could be  Rayner too. 

Going way back to his  Animated Superman episode In Brightest Day, It is ridiculous how with  a slight visual  change these characters become one another. 
Two clicks on color-balance and it's clearly Jordan

LOL on the CN UK site when you click on his  character head for his bio, it brings up   Green Arrow.
http://www.cartoonnetwork.co.uk/show...-league-action

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, it's Hal Jordan. Both the producer and the voice actor confirmed it.

https://twitter.com/jim_krieg/status/796120076671778816

https://twitter.com/joshkeaton/statu...42632913723392

----------


## silly

> 


man, i sure miss this show.

----------


## j9ac9k

Just bought it on Amazon!  I almost never buy anything since I'd rather just wait for it to be available for "free" on one of my paid services, but showing support for Hal was worth it!  :Smile:

----------


## silly

> Just bought it on Amazon!  I almost never buy anything since I'd rather juhtst wait for it to be available for "free" on one of my paid services, but showing support for Hal was worth it!


glad you did sir. these days, hal needs all the help he can get.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Olivia D'Abo doing a rare non-British Star Sapphire performance  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Love the Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps book, enjoyed the first arc, love the art BUT I have other Lantern fatigue. I would enjoy an antagonist that isn't part of the rainbow brigade, ASAP. Entropy (I loved the third law arc back in the day), a conflict in the Vegan system, a cold war with the L.E.G.I.O.N., hell a conflict with Trigon, I don't care I just want something different. The Sinestro Corps War was my absolute favorite modern arc in all of comicdom, but it seems all I have gotten from the Green Lantern corner of DC is inferior knock offs of it ever since. At first it was ok now it is getting old. It was sort of like that in the Legion, every one of it's many reboots tried to do it's own "Great Darkness Saga" and all failed miserably. Better to try to make your own great arc than retreading a classic.

----------


## liwanag

> 


hey look, star sapphire is in there as well. i wonder if she'll be treated as a villain. i wouldn't mind if the show had her and hal as a power couple.

i wish they would tweak hal's hair, mask and uniform...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Dang that Fabok can draw. It was scary that I never knew of him before he exploded on Justice League. I was worried after going from Jim Lee to Ivan Reis where can you go? Well Fabok was a revelation.

----------


## liwanag

> Love the Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps book, enjoyed the first arc, love the art BUT I have other Lantern fatigue. I would enjoy an antagonist that isn't part of the rainbow brigade, ASAP. Entropy (I loved the third law arc back in the day), a conflict in the Vegan system, a cold war with the L.E.G.I.O.N., hell a conflict with Trigon, I don't care I just want something different. The Sinestro Corps War was my absolute favorite modern arc in all of comicdom, but it seems all I have gotten from the Green Lantern corner of DC is inferior knock offs of it ever since. At first it was ok now it is getting old. It was sort of like that in the Legion, every one of it's many reboots tried to do it's own "Great Darkness Saga" and all failed miserably. Better to try to make your own great arc than retreading a classic.


Entropy and the third law arc was really interesting. i'd gladly have venditti try and put a new spin on it, this time with more memorable entropy foot soldiers.

But since i prefer Hal to go back earth side, I am hoping his earth bound rogues gallery gets more attention. Dr. Polaris and Hector Hammond.. or a couple of new villains that are based in Coast City...

----------


## Frontier

Carol makes a small appearance in the latest issue of Green Lanterns  :Smile: .

Looks like she's back at her company...

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Entropy and the third law arc was really interesting. i'd gladly have venditti try and put a new spin on it, this time with more memorable entropy foot soldiers.
> 
> But since i prefer Hal to go back earth side, I am hoping his earth bound rogues gallery gets more attention. Dr. Polaris and Hector Hammond.. or a couple of new villains that are based in Coast City...


The Shark or maybe a little dust up with Gorilla Grodd. Check on the family too, I love his niece's interaction with Uncle Hal and while I prefer him with Arisia, a little Cowgirl interaction would be nice too.

----------


## Johnny

> Carol makes a small appearance in the latest issue of Green Lanterns .
> 
> Looks like she's back at her company...


I didn't like her cameo. Hal has done stupid things while caught on camera as well, yet Carol said Baz and Cruz tarnished the GL name in two minutes? I'm not a fan of the way Hal's name keeps getting brought up in that book or in JL, as if he is some unreachable pedestal the rookies can't live up to. Hal himself would never agree with that rhetoric. And in the new JL issue when Simon's ring went bonkers, Aquaman randomly blurted out "That would never happen to Jordan". They use Hal or some of his friends and supporting players as props to tear Jessica and Simon down in order to build them up afterwards. To get to the "See? I told you they are worthy!" moment. I've never been a fan of the validation/patting on the back thing when it comes to legacy characters. There's no need for comments like "The greatest man that ever wore a Green Lantern ring says we deserve it". Hal never looked for Sinestro's validation when he was in his early stages as GL. They did the same things 20 years ago when Kyle was taking his baby steps as GL, seems like they haven't learned much since.

----------


## Frontier

> I wasn't a fan of that cameo. Hal has done stupid things while caught on camera as well, yet Carol said Baz and Cruz tarnished the Green Lantern name in two minutes? I'm not a fan of the way Hal's name keeps getting brought up in that book or in JL, as if he is is some unreachable pedestal the rookies can't live up to. Hal himself would never agree with that rhetoric. And in the new JL issue when Simon's ring went bonkers, Aquaman randomly blurted out "That would never happen to Jordan". They use Hal or some of his friends and supporting players as props to tear Jessica and Simon down to build them up afterwards. To get to the "See? I told you they are worthy!" moment. I've never been a fan of the validation/patting on the back thing when it comes to legacy characters. There's no need for comments like "The greatest man that ever wore a Green Lantern ring says we deserve it". Hal never looked for Sinestro's validation when he was in his early stages as GL. They did the same things 20 years ago when Kyle was taking his baby steps as GL, seems like they haven't learned much since.


I had issues with it because where does Carol get the right to say that? Most of the time she's complaining about Hal being Green Lantern and being done with that life  :Stick Out Tongue: ! 

That also sounds like the most direct thing about Hal Aquaman has said in years... 

I liked that "the greatest man that ever wore a Green Lantern ring says we deserve it" thing because of how it obviously ticked Frank off knowing that Hal, someone he idolized, approved of them and not him. And they did get approval to be the GL's of 2814 from one of the best of the best, and with their level of self-doubt (especially on Jessica's side) I think that's something they would definitely latch onto.

----------


## silly

> The Shark or maybe a little dust up with Gorilla Grodd. Check on the family too, I love his niece's interaction with Uncle Hal and while I prefer him with Arisia, a little Cowgirl interaction would be nice too.


I would be interested if DC brought Airwave back to life. Have him operate in Coast City and once in a while get to visit his cousin.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> I didn't like her cameo. Hal has done stupid things while caught on camera as well, yet Carol said Baz and Cruz tarnished the GL name in two minutes? I'm not a fan of the way Hal's name keeps getting brought up in that book or in JL, as if he is some unreachable pedestal the rookies can't live up to. Hal himself would never agree with that rhetoric. And in the new JL issue when Simon's ring went bonkers, Aquaman randomly blurted out "That would never happen to Jordan". They use Hal or some of his friends and supporting players as props to tear Jessica and Simon down in order to build them up afterwards. To get to the "See? I told you they are worthy!" moment. I've never been a fan of the validation/patting on the back thing when it comes to legacy characters. There's no need for comments like "The greatest man that ever wore a Green Lantern ring says we deserve it". Hal never looked for Sinestro's validation when he was in his early stages as GL. They did the same things 20 years ago when Kyle was taking his baby steps as GL, seems like they haven't learned much since.


Carol knows Hal and that whatever happens his heart is always in the right place. She has seen first hand that Hal is fully capable and competent, something she hasn't had a chance to do with Simon or Jessica. Carol was out with Kyle in New Guardians when Simon and Jessica were in the JL as Green Lantern and Power Ring respectively. Green Lanterns #11 was the first speaking role Carol has had in a year and a half.

She doesn't know Simon or Jessica that well, and hasn't interacted with either of them. She and Simon are both in the final battle of Wrath of the First Lantern and present during Godhead, but that's really it and they don't have any bonding time. Jessica, Carol only knows through footage available to the average civilian. Jessica is a very shy person, so it's obvious being on camera isn't going to help her confidence.

If Hal had connected Simon and Jess with Carol earlier, would they have been able to field the reporter's questions better? Carol runs Ferris Air, and knows a lot about presenting an image of confidence and competence, something Simon and Jessica desperately need (and may get through neutralizing the Phantom Lantern). She could even be something of a mentor figure. I'm predicting she'll show up in HJ and the GLC at some point (Ganthet and Sayd have just appeared, Kyle will be appearing in a few issues time and those three cameo-ed in the Rebirth issue like Carol did), so that would be a good marketing cross-through.

----------


## Frontier

I do wonder what it means that we saw Carol back on Earth in Green Lanterns before we saw her in HJ&GLC and reacting to Simon and Jessica...could a team-up between them and Star Sapphire be in the works  :Smile: ?

It's at least nice to know she's still running her company  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jbmasta

> I do wonder what it means that we saw Carol back on Earth in Green Lanterns before we saw her in HJ&GLC and reacting to Simon and Jessica...could a team-up between them and Star Sapphire be in the works ?
> 
> It's at least nice to know she's still running her company .


It'd be interesting since Carol hasn't been in a mentor figure role before and it's not like she's appearing in any other books at the moment.

----------


## Frontier

> It'd be interesting since Carol hasn't been in a mentor figure role before and it's not like she's appearing in any other books at the moment.


And who better to teach Green Lanterns how to fight bad guys then a former Green Lantern villain  :Wink: ?

----------


## jbmasta

> And who better to teach Green Lanterns how to fight bad guys then a former Green Lantern villain ?


It'd also add another angle to the conflict against the Phantom Lantern. Two Greens? Simple. Throw in a seasoned Star Sapphire, that complicates matter.

----------


## Johnny

> Carol knows Hal and that whatever happens his heart is always in the right place. She has seen first hand that Hal is fully capable and competent, something she hasn't had a chance to do with Simon or Jessica. Carol was out with Kyle in New Guardians when Simon and Jessica were in the JL as Green Lantern and Power Ring respectively. Green Lanterns #11 was the first speaking role Carol has had in a year and a half.
> 
> She doesn't know Simon or Jessica that well, and hasn't interacted with either of them. She and Simon are both in the final battle of Wrath of the First Lantern and present during Godhead, but that's really it and they don't have any bonding time. Jessica, Carol only knows through footage available to the average civilian. Jessica is a very shy person, so it's obvious being on camera isn't going to help her confidence.
> 
> If Hal had connected Simon and Jess with Carol earlier, would they have been able to field the reporter's questions better? Carol runs Ferris Air, and knows a lot about presenting an image of confidence and competence, something Simon and Jessica desperately need (and may get through neutralizing the Phantom Lantern). She could even be something of a mentor figure. I'm predicting she'll show up in HJ and the GLC at some point (Ganthet and Sayd have just appeared, Kyle will be appearing in a few issues time and those three cameo-ed in the Rebirth issue like Carol did), so that would be a good marketing cross-through.


I get that and you have a point about the confidence aspect, I'm just not a fan when characters related to a former protagonist are used to validate a current one. Yeah from continuity standpoint it makes sense that Carol would be skeptical of Simon and Jessica, but this type of storytelling of an old character being initially skeptical and then eventually patting the new character on the back has never been appealing to me. Though I should point out it's interesting that Hal believed in them from the very start. He did tell them they weren't ready yet with the training exercise, but he wasn't like "Take those rings off, you're not trained, you can't be Lanterns yet", he made them the new protectors of Earth and put them in the Justice League to learn. It's funny that Hal is like the least skeptical person ever, he always sees the potential in someone from the start. So that was cool, I just think they shouldn't have done the tear them down/build them up trope again.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

EVS is at it again. From the GL/Planet of the Apes crossover.

----------


## Frontier

Hmm...I wonder if this implies a large cast of GL's for that book  :Smile: ?

----------


## Johnny

"BOOM's official description for the mini-series teases, "When Taylor goes missing, Cornelius investigates and discovers an ancient ring, unlike anything he has ever seen. As its power echoes through the stars, the Guardians of the Universe must reveal to their Lanterns a secret they had hoped would remain buried. With the Green Lantern Corps, led by Hal Jordan, racing to get to the source of this power before Sinestro can get his hands on it, they will discover a truth that will change them forever on...the Planet of the Apes!"

----------


## jbmasta

> Though I should point out it's interesting that Hal believed in them from the very start. He did tell them they weren't ready yet with the training exercise, but he wasn't like "Take those rings off, you're not trained, you can't be Lanterns yet", he made them the new protectors of Earth and put them in the Justice League to learn. It's funny that Hal is like the least skeptical person ever, he always sees the potential in someone from the start. So that was cool, I just think they shouldn't have done the tear them down/build them up trope again.


It's a common trope, called Crisis Makes Perfect, that any ability that won't work properly under controlled conditions will end up working perfectly or well enough when the plot needs it to. Look at Jessica's inability to create a construct early on. The fact it was brought up as often as it was practically telegraphed that she'd summon up the willpower to overcome it to resolve the conflict. Even Hal has been affected by this, back in Agent Orange and his struggles with getting rid of the Blue Ring he was wearing.

Hal tends to think outside the box, and was just a reckless even before he got the ring. As Flashpoint showed us with the Hal Jordan mini-series, he was still making reckless decisions even without the ring. He took an appalling risk in the climax of Wrath of the First Lantern. Godhead had him bringing Black Hand into the conflict, which gave the GLs the edge they needed to halt Highfather's plans. Becoming a Renegade, a scapegoat for the Corps's bad press was a very unexpected move. In his mind, a baptism of fire was the best way to get Simon and Jessica to work together and for Jessica to overcome her confidence issues. It worked.

----------


## jbmasta

Comicsosity has exclusive previews for the Lantern books that are coming out in February 2017. HJ and the GLC looks to be starting the third arc with #14, but worringly it's the only issue so far solicited. I'm hoping it's still twice a month, as the title seems to be going strong and the bi-monthly release schedule really helps the pacing. Green Lanterns has a cool sounding crossover for February.

----------


## silly

> Comicsosity has exclusive previews for the Lantern books that are coming out in February 2017. HJ and the GLC looks to be starting the third arc with #14, but worringly it's the only issue so far solicited. I'm hoping it's still twice a month, as the title seems to be going strong and the bi-monthly release schedule really helps the pacing. Green Lanterns has a cool sounding crossover for February.


does anybody know how HJGLC is faring compared to other titles? i'm a bit lazy to look at bleedingcool right now.

----------


## Johnny

HJ&TGLC and GLs pretty much have the same numbers. They are both doing between 48K and 53K now. The GL titles did drop a lot especially compared to FLash or Wonder Woman, but I doubt they are back to a monthly schedule. I think Comicosity only has one solicitation for each books because DC doesn't tend to preview more than one new cover when the solicits are released. Comicosity probably thought there's no point to preview the other solicits when there's no cover for them.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> HJ&TGLC and GLs pretty much have the same numbers. They are both doing between 48K and 53K now. The GL titles did drop a lot especially compared to FLash or Wonder Woman, but I doubt they are back to a monthly schedule. I think Comicosity only has one solicitation for each books because DC doesn't tend to preview more than one new cover when the solicits are released. Comicosity probably thought there's no point to preview the other solicits when there's no cover for them.


 They did have two solicits for GLs: http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...antern-titles/

Really hope HJGLC isn't going monthly. And I hope Hal and Kyle interacting again for the first time in ages is handled well  :Frown: 





> 


Awesome cover!

----------


## Johnny

> They did have two solicits for GLs: http://www.comicosity.com/exclusive-...antern-titles/
> 
> Really hope HJGLC isn't going monthly.


Ugh, hopefully that's not the case. Obviously that format wasn't going to last forever but with all the promotion GLs has, it barely outperforms HJ and to punish the latter for doing virtually the same numbers without the same promotion, makes no sense to me.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Ugh, hopefully that's not the case. Obviously that format wasn't going to last forever but with all the promotion GLs has, it barely outperforms HJ and to punish the latter for doing virtually the same numbers without the same promotion, makes no sense to me.


That and HJ has the unenviable task of carrying the entire non earth lantern universe, which is to say 99% of it. He's doing a great job balancing out all the primary characters and I'm not sure that would be possible once a month without reallly slowing down the story.

----------


## Johnny

They've been treating it as a secondary book from the start so I guess that kind of seals the deal anyway.

----------


## liwanag

My wish list for Hal:

1. More interaction with the rest of the DCU.
2. DC puts forth the effort in promoting HJGLC.
3. Hal gets more exposure in other media (like have him be a founding member in Snyder's JLA)...

----------


## vartox

If HJGLC is going monthly I'm probably going to drop it and wait for the trade. The big cast and decompressed plots are working fine bimonthly, I'm not interested  in waiting a month between issues especially when Hal's had little or no presence in multiple issues so far. I wouldn't have liked this last arc nearly as much if it had been spread out over eight months instead of four. 




> My wish list for Hal:
> 
> 1. More interaction with the rest of the DCU.
> 2. DC puts forth the effort in promoting HJGLC.
> 3. Hal gets more exposure in other media (like have him be a founding member in Snyder's JLA)...


I agree with that first point a lot, I miss Hal interacting with other characters a lot. He hasn't had meaningful interaction with Barry since what, 2012? Even in Darkseid War he only really talked to Batman.

----------


## Frontier

A Hal and Kyle team-up sounds fun, and long overdue, but just don't bring up Carol  :Stick Out Tongue: .

And all the people wanting to see Jessica fight the Scarecrow finally get their wish  :Wink: .

Simon and Jessica teaming-up with Batman should be interesting given the often...turbulent relationship Bruce had with Hal. Kinda curious to see Jessica's reaction to Gotham.

----------


## Johnny

> If HJGLC is going monthly I'm probably going to drop it and wait for the trade. The big cast and decompressed plots are working fine bimonthly, I'm not interested  in waiting a month between issues especially when Hal's had little or no presence in multiple issues so far. I wouldn't have liked this last arc nearly as much if it had been spread out over eight months instead of four.


What's weird is that both books are doing pretty much the same numbers. Both HJ#6 and GLs#9 did 48K in October. If both books were going monthly I would understand, but just one of them? The one they hardly promote and still makes the same numbers as the one they do promote, that one is getting the short end of the stick? I don't get it.

----------


## Frontier

I would also hope they realize that, given the format, the books really do benefit from being twice-monthly compared to the alternative.

----------


## vartox

> A Hal and Kyle team-up sounds fun, and long overdue, but just don't bring up Carol .
> 
> And all the people wanting to see Jessica fight the Scarecrow finally get their wish .
> 
> Simon and Jessica teaming-up with Batman should be interesting given the often...turbulent relationship Bruce had with Hal. Kinda curious to see Jessica's reaction to Gotham.


Speaking of team ups that are long overdue, now that Percy has brought  so many staples back to Green Arrow I really want him to have Hal guest star for an issue or two! It's been so long since Hal and Ollie have been friends and even longer since he and Dinah have interacted. 




> What's weird is that both books are doing pretty much the same numbers. Both HJ#6 and GLs#9 did 48K in October. If both books were going monthly I would understand, but just one of them? The one they don't promote and makes the same numbers as the one they do promote, that one is getting the short end of the stick? I don't get it.


Yeah it seems a little unfair  :Frown:  plus Simon and Jess are both in JL if people want more of them, for the rest of the lanterns HJGLC is it. I guess there will be the Star Trek and Planet of the Apes crossovers but it's not the same as an in universe title. Hopefully this is just a one month delay and not a permanent switch?

----------


## Johnny

I doubt it's a delay, both EVS and Sandoval have been on point on art duties and Venditti has said he is really far ahead. Seems to be a case of "Both titles have similar sales, yet which one is more irrelevant"? Obviously the one they didn't put the muscle behind and where the events bear no relevance to anything that happens on Earth.

----------


## Johnny

Venditti denied the book going back to a monthly schedule: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...73414847844353

----------


## Frontier

Well, that's good  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> Venditti denied the book going back to a monthly schedule: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...73414847844353


Oh, that's good to hear! I was worried.




> 


I like Itty. I wouldn't mind him (or one of his kids) returning  :Stick Out Tongue:  

hal itty 01.jpg

----------


## Margaret

Oh Itty. I remember him...wasn't he killed off or something?
Good to know that the book isn't going monthly, I was already impatient enough for the bi-weekly format and if they went monthly i'd riot.
Also, take this with a grain of salt, but The Wrap has reported that a Green Lantern Corps member would be making an appearance in the DCEU Justice League movie. WB hasn't said anything yet so for now I'm cautiously optimistic. And the sound of that makes me think they probably wouldn't go for Hal yet - a slight bummer but at this point anything Green in the JL is appreciated.

----------


## Johnny

I hardly ever believe what any of the scoopers say about GL anymore. I'm tired of seeing them use the Green Lantern name to get hits. Unless it's from the trades, I take everything GL-related with a gigantic grain of salt. Still, twitter is already at it of course:

----------


## Colossus1980

> My wish list for Hal:
> 
> 1. More interaction with the rest of the DCU.
> 2. DC puts forth the effort in promoting HJGLC.
> 3. Hal gets more exposure in other media (like have him be a founding member in Snyder's JLA)...


I want Hal to just stay on earth and fight injustice there.  Extremely tired of his space odyssey.  They might as well write him off as a founding member of the Justice League.  They ruined Hal IMO with him off to space in the last decade.

----------


## Troian

There's a rumor a Green Lantern may make a cameo in JL movie. Makes sense though, they're gonna need to do something to preview the next movies..

----------


## Troian

> I want Hal to just stay on earth and fight injustice there.  Extremely tired of his space odyssey.  They might as well write him off as a founding member of the Justice League.  They ruined Hal IMO with him off to space in the last decade.


I agree with you. I miss his interactions with Barry and being more grounded. It's nice that he got his space time but sometimes a few arcs on earth would be nice.

----------


## Margaret

> I hardly ever believe what any of the scoopers say about GL anymore. I'm tired of seeing them use the Green Lantern name to get hits. Unless it's from the trades, I take everything GL-related with a gigantic grain of salt. Still, twitter is already at it of course:


One has to admit that any JL poster looks better with a bit of green.

----------


## jbmasta

> A Hal and Kyle team-up sounds fun, and long overdue, but just don't bring up Carol .
> 
> And all the people wanting to see Jessica fight the Scarecrow finally get their wish .
> 
> Simon and Jessica teaming-up with Batman should be interesting given the often...turbulent relationship Bruce had with Hal. Kinda curious to see Jessica's reaction to Gotham.


The upbeat Jessica interacting with the stoic Batman (please don't mention Tim Drake yet again) should be fun. I wonder if any the 'Tec characters will make an appearance.

----------


## jbmasta

> I hardly ever believe what any of the scoopers say about GL anymore. I'm tired of seeing them use the Green Lantern name to get hits. Unless it's from the trades, I take everything GL-related with a gigantic grain of salt. Still, twitter is already at it of course:


Isn't that basically the cover from Justice League #50, the Darkseid War finale, with some characters altered to match their DCEU representations?

----------


## Johnny

Yep, though I seriously doubt this is how Hal would look in the DCEU.

----------


## silly

> I hardly ever believe what any of the scoopers say about GL anymore. I'm tired of seeing them use the Green Lantern name to get hits. Unless it's from the trades, I take everything GL-related with a gigantic grain of salt. Still, twitter is already at it of course:


hey, looks good. where is this from? is this david finch?

----------


## silly

> One has to admit that any JL poster looks better with a bit of green.


i agree. especially when one makes a movie about the justice league.

----------


## jbmasta

> hey, looks good. where is this from? is this david finch?


It's essentially the cover from Justice League #50, released May this year. The cover is credited to Jason Fabok on the page for the issue on the DC website. Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Cyborg and Flash have been edited to closer reflect their on-screen representations, and Aquaman has been edited into the image in Shazam's place having not been on the original cover.

Justice_League_Vol_2_50_Textless.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> If HJGLC is going monthly I'm probably going to drop it and wait for the trade. The big cast and decompressed plots are working fine bimonthly, I'm not interested  in waiting a month between issues especially when Hal's had little or no presence in multiple issues so far. I wouldn't have liked this last arc nearly as much if it had been spread out over eight months instead of four. 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that first point a lot, I miss Hal interacting with other characters a lot. He hasn't had meaningful interaction with Barry since what, 2012? Even in Darkseid War he only really talked to Batman.


hal has had minimal interaction with people who are supposedly close to him. so yeah, him going back earth side is something i'm excited for. 

i actually would like hal to have his own book again (with sinestro and carol); kyle joins simon and jess; and guy and john with the rest of the space faring lanterns...

----------


## Frontier

> hal has had minimal interaction with people who are supposedly close to him. so yeah, him going back earth side is something i'm excited for. 
> 
> i actually would like hal to have his own book again (with sinestro and carol); kyle joins simon and jess; and guy and john with the rest of the space faring lanterns...


Hal has had minimal interaction with the rest of the Corps. for a while, which is one of the things I'm hoping the current book rectifies to some degree. 

Though I do miss Hal on Earth...it kind of feels weird that, with Rebirth, we don't see Hal back in the classic status quo of being the GL of 2814 and working as a test pilot at Ferris Air, though maybe we'll get back there at some point  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

I'm guessing it's because they needed Hal "out of the way" to establish their new Lanterns as protectors of Earth. And that makes sense, how would they make a name for themselves if Hal is still on Earth and monitors everything they do. They don't want that cloud over their head. lol They talk about what Hal would do if he was there in every issue anyway. And both Venditti and Humphries have been playing coy when asked if we're to expect a GLs/HJ crossover soon, so it probably won't be that long until we see Hal and co. back on Earth.

----------


## liwanag

it makes me sad to think that of all the "core" members of the league, hal and j'onn didn't get invited to the reunion. it would have been cool if everybody got included during rebirth and even in snyder's upcoming movie.

i guess i just wanted to have an easier time explaining to nephews and nieces who hal was and how he was part of the league formation.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Y'know, compared to most Superheroes, Hal has had quite the turbulent life overall, from all his different careers, love interests, space adventures, and becoming possessed by a fear entity  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Y'know, compared to most Superheroes, Hal has had quite the turbulent life overall, from all his different careers, love interests, space adventures, and becoming possessed by a fear entity .


Maybe that's why they keep him far in space now. lol They don't think he needs more turbulence like that for the time being.

By the way you're a mod now? Congrats bud.

----------


## Frontier

> Maybe that's why they keep him far in space now. lol They don't think he needs more turbulence like that for the time being.
> 
> By the way you're a mod now? Congrats bud.


Well, he hasn't had a real paying job in who knows how long. At least you get free housing with the GLC  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thank you  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Reminds me that Hal's probably one of the few Superheroes with a criminal record  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## j9ac9k

Assuming that's still in continuity.  I was never a fan of that retcon, especially since it just gave the haters an excuse to call Hal a drunk all the time.

----------


## Frontier

> Assuming that's still in continuity.  I was never a fan of that retcon, especially since it just gave the haters an excuse to call Hal a drunk all the time.


Well, even if it isn't in-continuity anymore, in the New 52 we've had a flashback to police shoving Hal into a drunk tank and the first issue of the New 52 run had him getting arrested for breaking into a film shoot that he thought was a domestic violence incident. 

Carol had to bail him out on that one  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## sifighter

> Well, he hasn't had a real paying job in who knows how long. At least you get free housing with the GLC .
> 
> Thank you .


Actually I was listening to a podcast today, the weekly pull, and they had a discussion that brought up that characters like Hal and John probably get military stipends from the Air Force and Marines.

----------


## Johnny

> Assuming that's still in continuity.  I was never a fan of that retcon, especially since it just gave the haters an excuse to call Hal a drunk all the time.


Same. I've seen some people say examples like that made Hal more grounded or relatable back then, but I don't feel that way at all. Hal doesn't need to get pulled over for DUI and get thrown in jail to be relatable. A lot of DC's past attempts to "humanize" Hal never made him look more relatable to me, they had the opposite effect. Hal is a daredevil space adventurer. You wouldn't make James T. Kirk an auto mechanic, why would you make Hal Jordan a truck driver?

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Eat your heart out, studio gangsta's!!!

----------


## phantom1592

> Same. I've seen some people say examples like that made Hal more grounded or relatable back then, but I don't feel that way at all. Hal doesn't need to get pulled over for DUI and get thrown in jail to be relatable. A lot of DC's past attempts to "humanize" Hal never made him look more relatable to me, they had the opposite effect. Hal is a daredevil space adventurer. You wouldn't make James T. Kirk an auto mechanic, why would you make Hal Jordan a truck driver?



Well the truck driver kinda made sense as its supposed to be a job of 'freedom'... though reality is very different. Still, for someone who can't punch a clock, it's not bad....

As for the dui.... I had no problem with that. What Hal did before the ring???? Didn't really diminish the hero he became after the ring. I really liked the screw up who immediately rose to the challenge when given the responsibility. 

It's not like they had full powered green lantern getting drunk and killing people... it was just a few background beats to give him some growth.

----------


## Johnny

Let's say there's a personal reason I don't like my heroes to be portrayed as anything remotely to being alcoholics in comics.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

Here's the cover to #14 without the annoying Comicosity logo.




EVS also mentioned on FB that he was supposed to draw #13 after #12 but was late, so he would be doing #15. Take your time Ethan.

----------


## vartox

Looks like Ed Benes is drawing #11 instead of EVS according to BC.

----------


## Frontier

> Looks like Ed Benes is drawing #11 instead of EVS according to BC.


Huh. Benes also did a Green Lanterns issue recently (I think). I wonder if he's the official fill-in artists or backup guy for the Lantern books?

----------


## Johnny

> Looks like Ed Benes is drawing #11 instead of EVS according to BC.


I believe it's #10. And I also think that's something DC failed to mention in the solicits before. EVS said awhile ago that he was slated to draw the first and last issue of the new arc, aka #8 and #12. He was only meant to do the cover to #10. But the reason for that I believe was so he could have the time to draw more consecutive issues afterwards. Now I guess they'd have Benes draw #13 as well. That's cool, he is good.

----------


## Margaret

I wonder why hasn't anyone brought Hal and Ollie's friendship back since Rebirth is all about going back to the classic. I dearly miss their interaction and how Barry fought with Ollie over Hal's friendship. 
Also, since we're having another artist filling in for EVS and Rafa Sandoval, should we start a campaign to have Ivan Reis filling in sometimes too?

----------


## Sunday

I'd rather Hal not be called a Nazi every other panel

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'd rather Hal not be called a Nazi every other panel


I agree, and even though it was cemented by their cross-country trek, the best parts of their relationship came after, imo.  If I think about them both being fairly young at the time, then it makes more sense that Ollie would be so reactionary and preachy and for Hal to be as trusting of authority.

----------


## Johnny

I'm willing to ignore Hal being written so out of character given it was such a great story, but it does feel at times that they were writing another character altogether. Hal was never someone who obeyed orders unconditionally and was all about law and order, he was loyal to the Corps but always spoke up and wasn't afraid to chart his own path.

----------


## Frontier

I still remember that scene where he destroyed all those planes and said "bill me!" like a boss  :Cool: .

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> I'm willing to ignore Hal being written so out of character given it was such a great story, but it does feel at times that they were writing another character altogether. Hal was never someone who obeyed orders unconditionally and was all about law and order, he was loyal to the Corps but always spoke up and wasn't afraid to chart his own path.


I think the trick is just making them not be caricatures. Like I'm pretty far left, but I have a friend of mine who is a cop and we've had some really interesting conversations about the balance of transparency/accountability and effectiveness. 

I could see Hal and Ollie being the same way.

----------


## Frontier

I'd be interested to see how Ben Percy would write the dynamic (if he ever gets the chance to), given how he's been handling Ollie's liberal-leanings and the political topics in the book so far.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I wonder why hasn't anyone brought Hal and Ollie's friendship back since Rebirth is all about going back to the classic. I dearly miss their interaction and how Barry fought with Ollie over Hal's friendship. 
> Also, since we're having another artist filling in for EVS and Rafa Sandoval, should we start a campaign to have Ivan Reis filling in sometimes too?


They need to replace the artist doing the alternate covers on the Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps, the guy they have doing now is awful. How does Action Comics get Gary Frank and HJ&tGLC gets this garbage. I would love Reis alternates or Fabok or Gary Frank ones.

----------


## Margaret

I'm not a fan of Hal's characterization during the Green Arrow/Green Lantern either. The whole concept of Hal moping around after Carol dumping him and going on a journey across the country with Ollie wasn't a great idea to begin with. However, their friendship doesn't have to involve Ollie being a leftish and Hal being a Nazi fool.

----------


## Johnny

> However, their friendship doesn't have to involve Ollie being a leftish and Hal being a Nazi fool.


EVS recently did a live chat on FB and he was asked about people telling him on twitter how voting for Trump was a disgrace to what Green Lantern was about, and he mentioned how he felt that Silver Age GL has always been a rather republican-oriented book accentuating on law and order, and gave Hard Traveling Heroes as an example that Oliver Queen was a democrat while Hal Jordan was a republican. I really disagree with that considering Hal is as unorthodox of a Lantern as possible, but he had a point in a sense that Hal was specifically written the way he was in GL/GA to create the political conflict with Oliver. Hal was deliberately written to be out of touch with social issues and I hated that.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Luckily, Hal hasn't been political in years. Writing him as a Republican now would be pretty cringey, I mean, how likely is it that a Jewish guy from California supports Trump?

Hal may be a space cop but so are John and Kyle, and Hal constantly rebels against the Corps' regulations and authority so you can't say he's much of a "law and order" character than any other Corps member.

----------


## Margaret

> EVS recently did a live chat on FB and he was asked about people telling him on twitter how voting for Trump was a disgrace to what Green Lantern was about, and he mentioned how he felt that Silver Age GL has always been a rather republican-oriented book accentuating on law and order, and gave Hard Traveling Heroes as an example that Oliver Queen was a democrat while Hal Jordan was a republican. I really disagree with that considering Hal is as unorthodox of a Lantern as possible, but he had a point in a sense that Hal was specifically written the way he was in GL/GA to create the political conflict with Oliver. Hal was deliberately written to be out of touch with social issues and I hated that.


I saw that too. Have to say that I completely disagree with him on that regard, but I still love his art.
Never once thought of Hal or any member of the Justice League as being too far left or too far right. They don't work for the government but neither do they enforce laws and order on their own terms. Hal believes in what the Corps stands for, and he understands the needs of laws and order but also individual rights. He is the last guy to listen and blindly follow what his superiors tell him to do, as demonstrated by the countless times he disobeyed the Guardians. He does what his heart believes to be the right thing to do, and I don't see how that makes him a conservative republican.
Hard Traveling Heroes was probably one of the greatest team-up books ever, but sometimes (just sometimes) I wish it had never been made that way. I lost counts of how many times I have to defend from the haters using that run as evidence against him. I think making Barry and Ollie clash over that ideal difference would be probably more appropriate.

----------


## gwangung

> I saw that too. Have to say that I completely disagree with him on that regard, but I still love his art.
> Never once thought of Hal or any member of the Justice League as being too far left or too far right. They don't work for the government but neither do they enforce laws and order on their own terms. Hal believes in what the Corps stands for, and he understands the needs of laws and order but also individual rights. He is the last guy to listen and blindly follow what his superiors tell him to do, as demonstrated by the countless times he disobeyed the Guardians. He does what his heart believes to be the right thing to do, and I don't see how that makes him a conservative republican.


It doesn't make him a conservative Republican NOW...but back in the 70s, his ideology, even down to disobeying the Guardians, was a lot more consistent with Republican thought back then. (And you might argue that he was a lot more down with following the authoritarianism of the Guardians in the early years UNTIL his team up with Ollie).

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Based on the cleavage, I'd say this is around the Brightest Day period. When New 52 rolled around there was black material to make the Star Sapphire outfit more modest, or at least show less flesh. Imagine a pre-New 52 Star Sapphire uniform for males.

----------


## Troian

Hal, Sinestro and Carol = the Lantern trinity to Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman? :P

----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal and Kyle...together again  :Smile: . 

(Please don't mention Carol...)




> Based on the cleavage, I'd say this is around the Brightest Day period. When New 52 rolled around there was black material to make the Star Sapphire outfit more modest, or at least show less flesh. Imagine a pre-New 52 Star Sapphire uniform for males.


Really, I think the only necessity for a Star Sapphire costume is the crest, purple coloring, and thigh-high boots. As long as you've got that, you're fine  :Wink: .

----------


## HAN9000

Maybe I'm being narrow-minded, but I'm not very comfortable with this. Kyle stole Hal's girl and then showed up saving his life so that Hal should be grateful to him? Making Hal owe Kyle a favor under this circumstance really bothers me. This arrangement placed Hal in a very passive position on that love triangle thing.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

Meh, I hope its addressed, but Hal really shouldn't care. Its not like he has any place to claim ownership of Carol given their history if instability.

----------


## Johnny

Lantern fans are the shiz.

----------


## vartox

> Meh, I hope its addressed, but Hal really shouldn't care. Its not like he has any place to claim ownership of Carol given their history if instability.


He obviously has no claim to "ownership" (reminder that women are not things) but if the love of my life left me for no discernable reason for somebody I considered a friend and neither of them seemed to cared about me or my feelings at all I'd never want to speak to either of them again  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hal is a lot more forgiving than me but he really got a raw deal out of that situation and it unfortunately needs to be addressed.

----------


## Frontier

*spoilers:*
Hal meeting Abin Sur in the Green Lantern afterlife was pretty awesome  :Big Grin: .
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> He obviously has no claim to "ownership" (reminder that women are not things) but if the love of my life left me for no discernable reason for somebody I considered a friend and neither of them seemed to cared about me or my feelings at all I'd never want to speak to either of them again  Hal is a lot more forgiving than me but he really got a raw deal out of that situation and it unfortunately needs to be addressed.


Oh of course not, not saying ownership in any sense is correct. 

But its not like he hasn't had flings while away from Carol. Its kind of weird that its Kyle, and I hope its addressed, but I don't think Hal would be hateful or spiteful about it.

----------


## Johnny

I don't see Hal holding any grudges either. He doesn't hate Sinestro for ruining his life and reputation, why would he be mad that a friend of his dated his ex girlfriend. It's probably going to be some throwaway "I hope you treated her good" comment and that's it.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't see Hal holding any grudges either. He doesn't hate Sinestro for ruining his life and reputation, why would he be mad that a friend of his dated his ex girlfriend. It's probably going to be some throwaway "I hope you treated her good" comment and that's it.


Hal definitely wouldn't be mad at Kyle for dating Carol. But Kyle didn't really treat her good, right? He slept with another girl. Even Hal and Carol broke up they are still best friends. I think when this happens on his friends, Hal can be at least displeased.

----------


## Johnny

Assuming the events of Omega Men are even acknowledged. If they pay attention to continuity, in GLs was shown that Carol was back on Earth, while here Kyle is in space. If they have broken up off-screen, it would be better than having to deal with a potential love triangle. And if they decide to give Hal a new love interest down the line, when he comes back to the Gorps, just pair him with Soranik. lol I liked their interactions in recent issues.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> Assuming the events of Omega Men are even acknowledged. If they pay attention to continuity, in GLs was shown that Carol was back on Earth, while here Kyle is in space. If they have broken up off-screen, it would be better than having to deal with a potential love triangle. And if they decide to give Hal a new love interest down the line, when he comes back to the Gorps, just pair him with Soranik. lol I liked their interactions in recent issues.


Okay if Hal gets paired up with Soranike I need Kyle to still be with Carol and I need to see the 4 of them in a room together.

----------


## vartox

> I don't see Hal holding any grudges either. He doesn't hate Sinestro for ruining his life and reputation, why would he be mad that a friend of his dated his ex girlfriend. It's probably going to be some throwaway "I hope you treated her good" comment and that's it.


He definitely wouldn't hold a grudge over it and I don't think he'd want to lose a friend over it but at the same time he WAS really upset that Carol left. I don't like a lot of the stuff that Venditti put Hal through in his GL run but Venditti's also been dodging bringing satisfying closure to anything he did. Renegade Hal got completely handwaved in one panel! I don't need long drawn out conclusions or anything but ignoring stuff in one panel isn't enough. I feel conflicted about what I want, I didn't necessarily like these things but I want the book to acknowledge that Hal's been through some shit  :Frown:  Also hoping that Omega Men isn't ignored because going through stuff like that should have an effect on Kyle too.

----------


## Johnny

I guess cramming an entire mythology into one book, means some things would probably be left unnoticed. At least this guy wasn't one of them.  :Wink: 

"Beware my power, the F-Sharp bell!"

----------


## Frontier

> I guess cramming an entire mythology into one book, means some things would probably be left unnoticed. At least this guy wasn't one of them. 
> 
> "Beware my power, the F-Sharp bell!"


That was amazing  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Vision

> Maybe I'm being narrow-minded, but I'm not very comfortable with this. Kyle stole Hal's girl and then showed up saving his life so that Hal should be grateful to him? Making Hal owe Kyle a favor under this circumstance really bothers me. This arrangement placed Hal in a very passive position on that love triangle thing.


Even superheros need heroes, Kyle is Hals knight in shining armor  :Big Grin:  

DC should just make it official and name Kyle Rayner the most powerful DC superhero once an for all.

And Kyle didnt "stole" Carol from Hal lol he was in fact reluctant when Carol made advances at first (it was like 4 different times) but in the end hes only human, Carol was the one who is/was in love with Kyle she even said it while taking out her ring (he didnt get the chance to said it ifaik) so it was prety clear it wasnt her ring who made her fell in love with Kyle. They started as a friends/parners and spend a LOT of time together. I think they shared more time (comic issues) than Hal and Carol ever did. Also at the end of the GLNG run they went to live together...still wanna know what happen in that time btw. Anyway take notes writers thats how you evolve a relationship, not by creating a love interest character just for that. Having said that, Soranik and Hal should go for it but need to take thir time to not make it feel forced.

----------


## Johnny

> Anyway take notes writers thats how you evolve a relationship, not by creating a love interest character just for that.


Like Alex? Does anybody remember anything about her other than the way she was killed? Alex DeWitt is the definitive example of a love interest created for the sake of being a love interest who then dies to further the story of the male protagonist. To me, Carol/Kyle is certainly "not" something writers should be taking notes of. That's like having Selina Kyle date Tim Drake. Regardless of what kind of "natural progression" a relationship like that might be depicted to have, the nature of its existence wouldn't make it seem less absurd.

----------


## Sunday

Carol and Kyle is a concept that was never going to be well received from the get-go, nevermind the fact that it started in the worst way possible and failed to deliver from there. It'd be kinda like Hal getting with Dinah or Kyle with Fatality. Sure, it could happen but it really shouldn't. I feel like they're going to quietly sweep that abomination under the rug in the next issue, give Kyle one or two lines that says they broke up and leave it at that.

----------


## Margaret

> They started as a friends/parners and spend a LOT of time together. I think they shared more time (comic issues) than Hal and Carol ever did.


Eh...Hal and Carol spent decades of comic issues together. They knew each other since they were little and have been in an on-again-off-again relationship almost their whole life. I'm pretty sure the time Kyle shared with Carol wouldn't even come close to how long Hal and Carol have been together.

----------


## HAN9000

> And Kyle didnt "stole" Carol from Hal lol he was in fact reluctant when Carol made advances at first (it was like 4 different times) but in the end hes only human, Carol was the one who is/was in love with Kyle she even said it while taking out her ring (he didnt get the chance to said it ifaik) so it was prety clear it wasnt her ring who made her fell in love with Kyle. They started as a friends/parners and spend a LOT of time together. I think they shared more time (comic issues) than Hal and Carol ever did. Also at the end of the GLNG run they went to live together


Nope, I don't think it's Carol fell in love with Kyle first. Remember when Kyle was in a yellow ring and Hal was considered dead? Kyle asked Carol why she was with Hal when she could have anyone she wanted, and described Hal as pretty much a dick. 
You do know Carol was created in 1959, right? Of course she and Hal shared much more issues than Kyle. Besides, I don't think spending time together equates love.

----------


## Johnny

People remember it could always be worse. You could have Hal's spirit in Kyle's body making out with Kyle's previously deceased girlfriend. The 90s were something else.

----------


## Vision

Time for some pics then.

----------


## Frontier

> Time for some pics then.


When the heck did this happen!?

----------


## Vision

InB4 someone is triggered a warning to Hal fans this could hurt 



This was the first time either of them said they feeling about the other.


 "You can actually pinpoint the second when his heart rips in half."



This pics are actually to back up my argument from the other post about Carol fallin for Kyle. On the entire GLNG run there where like 4 or 5 kisses between Kyle and Carol, in all Carol made the move. I wont post them here dont worry --probably.

----------


## Lhynn

> People remember it could always be worse. You could have Hal's spirit in Kyle's body making out with Kyle's previously deceased girlfriend. The 90s were something else.


Man, those comics sound really amazing, hopefully theyll bring back some of that insanity that usually makes for an interesting read and leaves you wanting more.

----------


## Johnny

> InB4 someone is triggered a warning to Hal fans this could hurt...
> This pics are actually to back up my argument from the other post about Carol fallin for Kyle. On the entire GLNG run there where like 4 or 5 kisses between Kyle and Carol, in all Carol made the move. I wont post them here dont worry --probably.


"Triggered"? "This could hurt"? "Don't worry?" LOL You're the one who seems to be taking it more seriously than anyone here. The point is pairing these two made no sense. It doesn't matter who made the first move, or over how many issues it took place, I posted the pic with "Hal" and Alex to show how stupid it is when superheroes switch their girlfriends like that. Writers should not "take notes" about any of that type of nonsense, no matter how "believable" that particular romance might have seemed to you.

----------


## HAN9000

> InB4 someone is triggered a warning to Hal fans this could hurt 
> This pics are actually to back up my argument from the other post about Carol fallin for Kyle. On the entire GLNG run there where like 4 or 5 kisses between Kyle and Carol, in all Carol made the move. I wont post them here dont worry --probably.


You probably didn't get what I said, this scene is from GLNG #14, far earlier than what you posted. It suggests Kyle has some feelings for Carol and he is jealous of Hal.
Attachment 41908
(using an iPhone to post pic, hope that will work.)
I think we both know this is a Hal Appreciation thread. I believe these pics have made some fans uncomfortable. Maybe if you want to continue this argument, we can pick another place. Agree?
PS if anybody doesn't like this picture I will withdraw it.

----------


## Lhynn

> The point is pairing these two made no sense.


I dont know, from the scans alone it seems like they have great chemistry, so why would it make no sense?. Also you do seem a bit upset.

----------


## Johnny

> I dont know, from the scans alone it seems like they have great chemistry, so why would it make no sense?. Also you do seem a bit upset.


lol I'm really not. It doesn't make sense because it was done for the sole purpose of giving Carol something to do. Venditti has talked about it before, he said he broke her up with Hal so that she could be available to be used in other books. And that's fine, but that was the only reason they paired her with Kyle. Even if she was no longer defined by being someone's love interest, she was put in New Guardians to be used as someone else's love interest.

----------


## Margaret

> I dont know, from the scans alone it seems like they have great chemistry, so why would it make no sense?. Also you do seem a bit upset.


1. It depends on perspectives, but I think this couple is the definition of forced love interest. Carol put on the ring to save Hal and during the entire journey with Kyle all I saw was a brother-sister relationship. And Carol was still very much in love with Hal at the end of Wrath of the first lantern, but suddenly she broke up with Hal for...reasons, and got together with Kyle because of...reasons?
2. Geoff Johns sealed the deal of their marriage at the end of his run, and anyone with enough history with GL knows that Hal and Carol are end-game and will always be no matter who is writing. Heck, Carol flat out told Hal that she still loved him and hoped that their relationship could work. So what it meant was that Kyle was just a temporary stop for her to take a break from Hal, which is unfair for Kyle because his character deserves better than being Hal's stand-in
3. A major breach of the bro-code.
4. This trope is getting really, really old. Hal and Guy over Kari Limbo; Hal and John over Rose; and now it Hal and Kyle over Carol. There is a universe full of love interests and they just have to go with second hand.
5. Carol...she's only relevant when she's in love with one of the GLs? Now that's just detrimental to her development.
6. Again, Carol. She broke up with Hal because he was "too much GL - not enough Hal Jordan", then turned around and hooked up with "White lantern 24/7 - no time on Earth". That's hypocritical of her and just overall bad writing.
,etc.

----------


## Arkham83

Hi!

New to Green Lantern here. How is Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps book? I have been thinking to get it into my pull list but Im not sure if I should get this and the Green Lanterns if I want to follow the "main" storyline and get the "Green lantern universe" as it happens right now in DC comics...

----------


## jbmasta

> Hi!
> 
> New to Green Lantern here. How is Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps book? I have been thinking to get it into my pull list but Im not sure if I should get this and the Green Lanterns if I want to follow the "main" storyline and get the "Green lantern universe" as it happens right now in DC comics...


It's excellent quality both in the writing and the artwork. Venditti achieves a pretty good balance with the characters considering he's working with two or three groups in any one issue and the artwork is superb whether it be GL veteran Ethan van Sciver or newcomer Rafa Sandoval. Their styles are distinct enough, yet aren't different enough to be jarring when compared together. It's fast paced in terms of story, with an event feel to it. Indeed, the Sinestro's Law arc has been described as a reverse Sinestro Corps War where it's the Green Lanterns rising up against the Sinestro Corps and its power base.

If you don't want to get the individual issues so far, which I can understand since we're up to issue #9, the first trade comes out start of next year.

----------


## Vision

> You probably didn't get what I said, this scene is from GLNG #14, far earlier than what you posted. It suggests Kyle has some feelings for Carol and he is jealous of Hal.
> Attachment 41908
> (using an iPhone to post pic, hope that will work.)


I agree that it does seem to be the case, and Carol kinda appears to concur with Kyle there since she didnt said anything to defend Hal lol. On the other hand cmon obviously he was under the influence of the yellow ring, I dont even feel the need to convince anyone of this fact.

btw I couldt read the text on the pic I had to search for this comic. Im also on ipad :/




> I think we both know this is a Hal Appreciation thread. I believe these pics have made some fans uncomfortable. Maybe if you want to continue this argument, we can pick another place. Agree?
> PS if anybody doesn't like this picture I will withdraw it.




Ive said it many times now (probably will keep saying it) Im also a Hal fan but of the classic one. Not really fan of the new one. Rebirth (the first one) was ok but then he keeps getting younger and younger that I dont even like the current version.

Anyways I dont like this talk about being censored, I dissagre with most Hal fans here (and sometimes agree) but if someone really felt hurt by pics from the an actual GL comics then wtf is the point then?  no debating no pics lets face it as long as there are singular GL appreatiation threads GL fans will never get along..




> I dont know, from the scans alone it seems like they have great chemistry, so why would it make no sense?. Also you do seem a bit upset.


Im glad im not the only one who notice. Hes the only one who is triggered by my comments /pics (¬,¬) ...a couple of times now, it was fun at first but...just hope we are good --bc Im not apologizing lul






> 1. It depends on perspectives, but I think this couple is the definition of forced love interest. Carol put on the ring to save Hal and during the entire journey with Kyle all I saw was a brother-sister relationship. And Carol was still very much in love with Hal at the end of Wrath of the first lantern, but suddenly she broke up with Hal for...reasons, and got together with Kyle because of...reasons?
> 2. Geoff Johns sealed the deal of their marriage at the end of his run, and anyone with enough history with GL knows that Hal and Carol are end-game and will always be no matter who is writing. Heck, Carol flat out told Hal that she still loved him and hoped that their relationship could work. So what it meant was that Kyle was just a temporary stop for her to take a break from Hal, which is unfair for Kyle because his character deserves better than being Hal's stand-in
> 3. A major breach of the bro-code.
> 4. This trope is getting really, really old. Hal and Guy over Kari Limbo; Hal and John over Rose; and now it Hal and Kyle over Carol. There is a universe full of love interests and they just have to go with second hand.
> 5. Carol...she's only relevant when she's in love with one of the GLs? Now that's just detrimental to her development.
> 6. Again, Carol. She broke up with Hal because he was "too much GL - not enough Hal Jordan", then turned around and hooked up with "White lantern 24/7 - no time on Earth". That's hypocritical of her and just overall bad writing.
> ,etc.


(╯ಠ_ಠ）╯︵ ┻━┻

I think is the first time I dissagre with you in every single point XD. 

Actually, I think the exact oposite of everything you just said except on the first words of your post "It depends on perspectives" <--- 100% agreed on this.

----------


## HAN9000

> I agree that it does seem to be the case, and Carol kinda appears to concur with Kyle there since she didnt said anything to defend Hal lol. On the other hand cmon obviously he was under the influence of the yellow ring, I dont even feel the need to convince anyone of this fact.
> 
> Ive said it many times now (probably will keep saying it) Im also a Hal fan but of the classic one. Not really fan of the new one. Rebirth (the first one) was ok but then he keeps getting younger and younger that I dont even like the current version.


When girls behave like that, it may just mean they'd like to ignore someone and show no interest in debating. :) Carol was helping Kyle because she was trying to save Hal. And that is already a testament to her love.
Are you sure that "I dislike this version of Hal" saying didn't break the thread rules?
btw, I like every version of Hal. I also would like to see him always young and beautiful. :)

----------


## zoch

> Maybe I'm being narrow-minded, but I'm not very comfortable with this. Kyle stole Hal's girl and then showed up saving his life so that Hal should be grateful to him? Making Hal owe Kyle a favor under this circumstance really bothers me. This arrangement placed Hal in a very passive position on that love triangle thing.


I don't like it either as Hal fan, and what bothers me throughout whole of new guardians and green lantern Carol saying how much she loved Hal and still does and next no logic reason suddenly out of the blue she has feelings for Kyle just ridiculous and pair get together start dating without even considering Hal or his feelings. she also talks about commitment she whats from Hal well from what hear about in omega men Kyle was sleeping another woman in which case Venditti better not pretend didn't happen.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.cinemablend.com/news/1588...-green-lantern

----------


## Johnny

> Im glad im not the only one who notice. Hes the only one who is triggered by my comments /pics (¬,¬”) ...a couple of times now, it was fun at first but...just hope we are good --bc Im not apologizing lul


Funny you say that because you seem to be the one who always gets so easily confrontational here for little to no apparent reason. Anytime Kyle's relationship with Carol is mentioned in a remotely negative light, which hardly ever happens, you rush to tell people how wrong they are for feeling the way they do, and then you claim they are "triggered" by your comments. And don't worry, noone is asking you to "apologize". lol

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://www.cinemablend.com/news/1588...-green-lantern


That is a great way to present Hal in the JL film. It reminds me of Cyborg's revised origin. However, I am hoping that Hal is already an experienced GL, if he is featured in JL. If the GLC film ever does drop, I prefer Hal already battle-tested on screen.

I simply can't deal with another Hal learning the ropes story.

----------


## Johnny

> That is a great way to present Hal in the JL film. It reminds me of Cyborg's revised origin. However, I am hoping that Hal is already an experienced GL, if he is featured in JL. If the GLC film ever does drop, I prefer Hal already battle-tested on screen.
> 
> I simply can't deal with another Hal learning the ropes story.


Totally agreed. He definitely should be more experienced. I don't think he has to be a grizzled middle-aged veteran, but he certainly has to have some tenure. I'm thinking more like Hal from the animated series. That version clearly wasn't a rookie, he was an experienced ringslinger but he was still in his prime at the same time.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

IMO, the creative energy behind the films is shaky.

Yeah, just go with the GLAS version of Hal, and keep it simple. That version differs vastly from the cinematic versions of Clark (sad-sack with the world on his shoulders), Bruce (why so serious?), and Barry (social misfit). The GLAS version of Hal could be the breath of fresh air needed for the cast of characters.

Give the actor a chance to wow us without suits messing things up.

----------


## Vision

> When girls behave like that, it may just mean they'd like to ignore someone and show no interest in debating.  Carol was helping Kyle because she was trying to save Hal. And that is already a testament to her love.


That is a posibility but you could be reading too much into it, just look at her gesture -probably need a bigger scan for you (and everyone else) to see her face in more detail- she looks conflicted, I could repost the bigger scan if you cant you know.

I can also prove that Kyle was not himself when using the fear light but would need to post a pic, can you handle it? lel





> Are you sure that "I dislike this version of Hal" saying didn't break the thread rules?
> btw, I like every version of Hal. I also would like to see him always young and beautiful.



Oohhh believe me Im "keeping those comments to myself" lol you trying to bait me? you want me banned? XD I know the rules  :Smile: 

In any case are we sheeps now? do I have to like everything about Hal? smh -_-

And sure Hal can be the beautiful, John the handsome and Kyle the cute one lol is just that I grew up with classic Hal and the movie didnt help much so no young Hal for me thanks





> *DC Forum Appreciation Thread rules*: 
> 2) *No* negative discussion about any competitors of the honoree of this thread (i.e. John Stewart in the Hal Jordan thread). No ifs, ands, or buts. Find another non-appreciation thread to do that, just not here.


Now that you mentioned, what about rule 2? why is this the exception? why can everyone break this rule? 

Almost everyone here like to trash Kyle so I might as well defend him if nobody else will. Ive said this before.

Just to get this out of the way this is the order of my faves: 

Classic Alan Scott
Classic Hal Jordan
Kyle Rayner
John Stewart
Guy Gardner

Not fan of Baz, Jessica or young Hal (currenty) but that kinda change from time to time.




> You're the one who seems to be taking it more seriously than anyone here.





> Funny you say that because you seem to be the one who always gets so easily confrontational here for little to no apparent reason.


LUL you stop sayin lies or Ill just ignore you ok?

The irony, you do realize this is why I asked please not to be triggered right? this is you being triggered...only you







> I am hoping that Hal is already an experienced GL, if he is featured in JL. If the GLC film ever does drop, I prefer Hal already battle-tested on screen.
> 
> I simply can't deal with another Hal learning the ropes story.



Please this, anything as long as I can erase Raynolds stupid face from my mind --keep seeing him when reading young Hal...probably the main reason why I dont like younger Hal very much.

----------


## Johnny

> Almost everyone here like to trash Kyle so I might as well defend him if nobody else will. Ive said this before.


The only criticism I remember seeing on this thread about Kyle is his pairing with Carol. When people bring that up, which happens once in a blue moon, I don't see them trying to portray Kyle in a negative light, they are saying they found the pairing to be bad, or that it made Kyle look like a rebound, not that Kyle himself is a bad character. If you want to talk about a Green Lantern being trashed on a consistent basis, check out the other thread. No Lantern gets more vitriol on these boards than Hal Jordan for no other reason than being the proverbial "golden boy".




> LUL you stop sayin lies or Ill just ignore you ok?
> 
> The irony, you do realize this is why I asked please not to be triggered right? this is you being triggered...only you


What am I "lying" about? Aren't you getting up in arms if Kyle or him and Carol get in any way criticized on this thread? You clearly seem to take it seriously and then you try to project it onto people who respond to you about it, that's the irony. There's no reason to get triggered about a disagreement concerning fictional characters, it's not like they are here to defend themselves from what we're saying about them. I'm perfectly fine if you ignore me. lol

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Almost everyone here like to trash Kyle so I might as well defend him if nobody else will. Ive said this before.


That's not true at all. I read and post on this thread reasonably often and it's very respectful towards Kyle. Many of us are fans of all the Lanterns.

It's true that we're not supportive of the Kyle-Carol relationship but that's not due to any dislike towards Kyle. He's a great character.

For blind vitriol towards other GL's you're on the wrong appreciation thread. The only person you're winding up here is yourself also and that won't end well for you.

----------


## Johnny

Happy Thanksgiving.

----------


## Frontier

Happy Thanksgiving, my fellow Lantern fans  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Happy Thanksgiving.


I honestly think the line "Damn cool" should have gone to Guy.

Hal's pose, and Guys face are both hilarious. Guy works best with a mischievous/menacing grin. 

Kyle works best as "one of the guys/kid brother" as opposed to the need to separate him from the others as Ion or WL, imo.

----------


## HAN9000

> That is a posibility but you could be reading too much into it, just look at her gesture -probably need a bigger scan for you (and everyone else) to see her face in more detail- she looks conflicted, I could repost the bigger scan if you cant you know.
> In any case are we sheeps now? do I have to like everything about Hal? smh -_-
> Just to get this out of the way this is the order of my faves: 
> Classic Alan Scott
> Classic Hal Jordan
> Kyle Rayner
> John Stewart
> Guy Gardner
> Not fan of Baz, Jessica or young Hal (currenty) but that kinda change from time to time.
> Please this, anything as long as I can erase Raynolds stupid face from my mind --keep seeing him when reading young Hal...probably the main reason why I dont like younger Hal very much.


Thanks but I've had a bigger scan. It just got reduced when I uploaded it, perhaps due to the iPhone.
We hold different opinions and obviously no one can persuade the other. This argument is childish and meaningless. Maybe you should ignore me either. :) Because I'm going to do that. 
You don't need to be so hostile. I just want you to see since you like the classic Hal why don't talk more about the version you like instead of the version you don't? People don't come here to see you trash young Hal or how much you love other characters. TBH I really don't care your faves list.
I want to say Reynolds is a good actor. I think he did good job on Deadpool. I enjoyed that movie. He just didn't fit in Hal's role. And blaming the whole movie's failure on one actor is unfair.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Vision

Ok 2 down whos next 

JK  :Stick Out Tongue: 


One final thing tho, it seems Carol and Kyle are still a thing haha:

http://www.thebrightestday.net/gldc-...n-dead-beacons

----------


## HAN9000

> 


Always one of my favorite scenes. I remember there is a scene Spectre Hal tells Carol he will be the guardian angel watching over her forever and ever.

----------


## Margaret

> (╯ಠ_ಠ）╯︵ ┻━┻
> 
> I think is the first time I dissagre with you in every single point XD. 
> 
> Actually, I think the exact oposite of everything you just said except on the first words of your post "It depends on perspectives" <--- 100% agreed on this.


It's okay. Let's agree to disagree. We're all fellow Hal's fans here (to a lesser extent for me, but I'm also a Kyle's fan) so let's not be confrontational on something so trivial like opinion differences.

----------


## HAN9000

Speaking of thanksgiving, anyone remember once Hal, Ollie, Dinah, Tom were having thanksgiving dinner in Carol's mansion? However duty called, the guardians asked Hal to stop an invasion. Hal didn't eat anything and had to go. He told Ollie to save him a drumstick. Lol

----------


## silly

> Happy Thanksgiving, my fellow Lantern fans .


happy thanksgiving everybody.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

I like JRJR's Hal here.

----------


## Johnny

I wish DC would make up their mind about those shoulder lines.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## phantom1592

> Let's say there's a personal reason I don't like my heroes to be portrayed as anything remotely to being alcoholics in comics.


Ahhhh well, that's legit then. I'm not a fan of glorifying alcohol either. I think the reason Emerald Dawn didn't bother me though, was how they showed it in such a negative light. It was a screw up move, he got someone hurt. He manned up and took responsibility...end of story.   Back in those days there were a lot more characters I felt glorified booze then Hal ever did... smoking too. There was a massive push  that if a character was 'cool' then he had a beer in his hand and cigar/cigarette in his mouth. Wolverine, Gambit, Johnny Blaze, Nick Fury.. The Thing... Guy Gardner was worse about it then Hal was. 

Now?? Seems the current 'cool' thing to do is random sex with anyone... My two favorite characters are Daredevil and Hal Jordan and they each spend WAY too much time hopping beds with random people. Geoff even had to show Hal not remembering the girl's name before she even left... 

Ughhh... NOT the hero that I wanted to read about. 

But yeah, different people bring different histories to the books... so I can see getting drunk bugging some people on any level.

----------


## Johnny

Hey don't get me wrong, I don't mind random scenes where Guy breaks a beer can in his forehead and taunts Sinestro that he won't break him, but I don't believe alcohol needs to be used as an actual plot device in the origin story of a major superhero. Again, I know they wanted Hal to feel more like a regular person who screws up, but I don't believe a DUI was the way to go about it.





> Geoff even had to show Hal not remembering the girl's name before she even left...


At least he wasn't the only one that didn't remember. lol

----------


## Frontier

And then Ollie comes in and is all "I'm not even going to ask"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> 


one of my favorite issues of green lantern.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Coolest part of this episode was that they went to the trouble of developing Razer and Kilowog's individual languages  :Smile: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> 1. It depends on perspectives, but I think this couple is the definition of forced love interest. Carol put on the ring to save Hal and during the entire journey with Kyle all I saw was a brother-sister relationship. And Carol was still very much in love with Hal at the end of Wrath of the first lantern, but suddenly she broke up with Hal for...reasons, and got together with Kyle because of...reasons?
> 2. Geoff Johns sealed the deal of their marriage at the end of his run, and anyone with enough history with GL knows that Hal and Carol are end-game and will always be no matter who is writing. Heck, Carol flat out told Hal that she still loved him and hoped that their relationship could work. So what it meant was that Kyle was just a temporary stop for her to take a break from Hal, which is unfair for Kyle because his character deserves better than being Hal's stand-in
> 3. A major breach of the bro-code.
> 4. This trope is getting really, really old. Hal and Guy over Kari Limbo; Hal and John over Rose; and now it Hal and Kyle over Carol. There is a universe full of love interests and they just have to go with second hand.
> 5. Carol...she's only relevant when she's in love with one of the GLs? Now that's just detrimental to her development.
> 6. Again, Carol. She broke up with Hal because he was "too much GL - not enough Hal Jordan", then turned around and hooked up with "White lantern 24/7 - no time on Earth". That's hypocritical of her and just overall bad writing.
> ,etc.


Unlike Vision, I actually agree with all of your points.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


even when hal was the spectre he was still friends with oliver.

----------


## Johnny

And he still had his sense of humor. He didn't care care that he was technically dead, he'd still make fun of Oliver for saying something stupid.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Troian

Has Carol even for one issue been a GL?

----------


## Frontier

> Has Carol even for one issue been a GL?


I think Hal gave her a GL-esque outfit with his ring during the first Star Sapphire arc in the Johns run, which as far as I know is the closest we've ever gotten to that kind of situation.

With the way they've redefined Star Sapphire's abilities, she's kind of a violet Green Lantern now anyways  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Güicho

> Has Carol even for one issue been a GL?


I forget the context  GL V.3  #18 Mystery of the Star Sapphires

----------


## Frontier

> I forget the context  GL V.3  #18 Mystery of the Star Sapphires


Yep, this is what I was referring to  :Smile: .

Carol sure knows how to show some leg  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> 


i love this episode. it was funny without trying too hard.

just gotta say, razer and aya were both great characters. wish there was a way they could be introduced in the main dcu.

----------


## Frontier

> i love this episode. it was funny without trying too hard.
> 
> just gotta say, razer and aya were both great characters. wish there was a way they could be introduced in the main dcu.


I keep waiting for the day someone brings out the Interceptor and Razer pops up among Atrocitus' forces...

Y'know, if we ever get a Hal solo with a "team" feel, or where he has a crew like in the show and the Renegade run, I'd love it if it reflected the show roster (Hal, Razer, Aya, Kilowog) with the addition of Carol  :Smile: .

----------


## jbmasta

> i love this episode. it was funny without trying too hard.
> 
> just gotta say, razer and aya were both great characters. wish there was a way they could be introduced in the main dcu.


The Interceptor along with the Aya AI appeared during the War of the Green Lanterns storyline, and Darlene from the Renegade period definitely evokes Aya. Kind of a shame that aspect was cut short, as Darlene was one of the best things to come out of that period. We don't know what happened to her, so she could still return. 

The appearance of the Interceptor in WotGL came before TAS first aired due to production schedule (same for Aqualad, who was original to Young Justice but first appeared in Brightest Day).

----------


## sifighter

> 


Man do I miss this friendship, has Venditti or Percy ever mentioned bringing it back as part of Rebirth? I'm sure this question has been asked a lot.

----------


## Frontier

> Man do I miss this friendship, has Venditti or Percy ever mentioned bringing it back as part of Rebirth? I'm sure this question has been asked a lot.


I don't think either has brought it up yet, but I hope we do see Hal and Ollie together again soon. Though we'd need Hal back on Earth first  :Stick Out Tongue: .

At least Venditti acknowledged Barry and Hal's relationship for one issue of his original run (right before the Renegade direction). That's one friendship that seems to always survive reboots  :Smile: .

----------


## AJpyro

I have finally begun buying Geoff Johns run and put in a preorder for GL: Hal Jordan.

----------


## Frontier

> I have finally begun buying Geoff Johns run and put in a preorder for GL: Hal Jordan.


Cool, hope you enjoy it  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> I keep waiting for the day someone brings out the Interceptor and Razer pops up among Atrocitus' forces...
> 
> Y'know, if we ever get a Hal solo with a "team" feel, or where he has a crew like in the show and the Renegade run, I'd love it if it reflected the show roster (Hal, Razer, Aya, Kilowog) with the addition of Carol .


It was a real missed opportunity in my mind that Venditti failed to create an interesting cast for Hal's crew during his Renegade run.(if he had succeeded, those characters could have bopped around the DCU or taken off on their own the way the Omega Men did) Aside from the story with the Thanagarian gangsters, I thought the whole Renegade phase lacked a real story and just fell flat.

----------


## Frontier

I think the Renegade status quo, like a lot of DCYou stuff, had potential but was never truly capitalized on as well as it could have been. 

I'm just disappointed we didn't get to see more characters (like the other GL's) react to it then we did.

----------


## Johnny

Had to be cut short because of Rebirth. That's why towards the end of the New 52 it all seemed so inconsistent and all over the place in other books too.

----------


## Frontier

> Had to be cut short because of Rebirth. That's why towards the end of the New 52 it all seemed so inconsistent and all over the place in other books too.


Which in the long-run was probably for the best  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> Which in the long-run was probably for the best .


Yeah, I guess. I wasn't a big fan of the Renegade story, but I thought it could at least get a better resolution.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

a little mention in the John Stewart appreciation thread about a possible Katma resurrection since we are seeing Abin in the current arc. I am all for bringing back a bunch of really cool Lanterns that were killed to bring gravity to whatever villain/arc that is long since gone. Arkiss Chummuck, Laira, Jack T. Chance, Hollika Rahn, Kreon, and Boodikka, Ke'Haan, Lysandra should all be brought back. The all the worthy ring bearers have been killed off so now worthy has to be less picky was an interesting storyline for a minute but I would prefer having the cool Lantern's back. What seperates the GLC and the SC from the rest of the rainbow corps is that they are the only two that have more than 2-3 Lanterns on their squad that people know by name or look. I want to see more of Torquemada, Amanita, Brik, Gharl Rathbone,  and Green Man too. If it is a Rebirth to what we enjoy bring them all back. We brought back the Red Hood so why not. They could be captives of the Manhunters or just have always been around just on other missions but reintroduce them. If that's the case why not bring back Katma as well. Since retconning is ok these days lets retcon them back into existence. Let all the Lanterns that died in the countless universal threats be the 'nameless ones' not the faves. To be honest when typing this post I went to a site that had all past Lanterns on it and I was amazed/saddened at how many really cool GL's weren't being used.

----------


## jbmasta

> It was a real missed opportunity in my mind that Venditti failed to create an interesting cast for Hal's crew during his Renegade run.(if he had succeeded, those characters could have bopped around the DCU or taken off on their own the way the Omega Men did) Aside from the story with the Thanagarian gangsters, I thought the whole Renegade phase lacked a real story and just fell flat.


The Black Hand arc was tying up a loose end from Godhead while Parallax from Convergence was there for the 50th issue. The Grey Agents had potential, but only had two issues before Rebirth kicked in.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Kinda makes you wonder what the suit feels like to wear...especially considering most GL's these days seem don't wear anything underneath anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> I keep waiting for the day someone brings out the Interceptor and Razer pops up among Atrocitus' forces...
> 
> Y'know, if we ever get a Hal solo with a "team" feel, or where he has a crew like in the show and the Renegade run, I'd love it if it reflected the show roster (Hal, Razer, Aya, Kilowog) with the addition of Carol .


i was thinking almost the same thing.

- have hal and the corps have their own separate books.
- put carol and sinestro in hal's book, and introduce the interceptor, razer and eventually aya (along with kilowog)...

my other wish is have hal become part of the league again and interact more with barry, ollie, dinah...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

^ That's pretty cool.  It's a good depiction of Hal and even the movie costume!  I like how Hal's eye-color changes first.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

I haven't been a huge fan of Kevin Nowlan's variant covers so far.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Really cool  :Cool: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I haven't seen one of them that I have liked so far. DC can do much better for the alternate artist. It reinforces the 2ndary title idea of HJ&tGLC when this is the best it gets for it's alt covers. Action Comics gets Gary Frank for goodness sakes. Get him to do this book as well until you find something else for him to do, or go hire Darryl Banks to do them. I loved his GL work, since Ivan is about to be busy with JLA.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I haven't been a huge fan of Kevin Nowlan's variant covers so far.


John & Kilowog look like zombies. They look like eating brains is serious business. That cover is no bueno.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I prefer this look over the one presented in comics.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


Aya would rock as a sentient ship that the corps ride to big battles, save the willpower for the fights. She can also joke around with whomever is on monitor duty. As for Razer the Rage corps could use a few more cool members. Speaking of which whatever happened to the other earth member of the Red Lantern corps besides Guy and Dex? Wasn't his name John?

----------


## vartox

I like Nowlan's art in general but his HJGLC variants leave a bit to be desired  :Frown: 




> Aya would rock as a sentient ship that the corps ride to big battles, save the willpower for the fights. She can also joke around with whomever is on monitor duty. As for Razer the Rage corps could use a few more cool members. Speaking of which whatever happened to the other earth member of the Red Lantern corps besides Guy and Dex? Wasn't his name John?


I dunno what his real name was but his Red name was Rankorr. He got killed by Lobo during Bunn's Lobo run, I think.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Beautiful  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Vision

I just finished reading New Talent Showcase #1
























;DDDDDDDDD

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> I just finished reading New Talent Showcase #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just let it die DC, let it die  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I remember that scene. The general discovered GL's ID based on how he hit him. Hal punched him years ago to get discharged in order to see his sick mom (IIRC).

Crazy.

Did he help Hal get discharged again?

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


Awesome use of colors - makes me happy.... and makes me miss this team. (might go watch the show again....)

----------


## liwanag

> Awesome use of colors - makes me happy.... and makes me miss this team. (might go watch the show again....)


really awesome show. really wish someone could bring it back. 

also, aya and razer need to transition to comic book medium.

----------


## jbmasta

> really awesome show. really wish someone could bring it back. 
> 
> also, aya and razer need to transition to comic book medium.


I know there was a comic book title based on the 90's X-Men animated show recently. Possibly when Rebirth is settled down this could happen for GL: TAS.

----------


## silly

if aya and razer would indeed be introduced to main dcu, should they follow the storyline in gl:tas? would people expect razer and aya to be an item? or aya turning into dark aya?

anyhow, i'd support that title. i say put them in hal's title, along with kilowog and sinestro. and have the rest of the corps have their own title.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like Ethan really went all out on the chest proportions here. lol

----------


## liwanag

this may be the closest cinematic Hal i'll be able to see in the near future...

----------


## Johnny

Something is better than nothing I suppose, it's not like WB has fed us even the tiniest crumbs when it comes to GL. Is Hal even going to have a voice actor in this? lol

----------


## Frontier

> Something is better than nothing I suppose, it's not like WB has fed us even the tiniest crumbs when it comes to GL. Is Hal even going to have a voice actor in this? lol


I just assumed they were going to bring back Jonah Hill  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jbmasta

> I just assumed they were going to bring back Jonah Hill .


If he's going to be fanboying Superman, I'd rather not. GL representation is great, but not when it's rehashing a joke that's old at this point.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> this may be the closest cinematic Hal i'll be able to see in the near future...


I just saw one of the Lego JLA movies.  Forgot the name, but it's the one where Brainiac scatters Superman, WW and Hal throughout the timeline to get rid of the most powerful members, and Batman bops around time to rescue them.  It's obviously for a younger audience, but it's a good story with some fun awareness of DC lore and pretty good characterization. In this one, they really emphasized Hal as being Fearless. ("Missiles that shoot lasers?!?  Nope, still not afraid!")  And as a play on the Hal/Batman rivalry, in this reality it's Hal who doesn't totally trust Batman because he's so anti-social and humorless. ("He's probably coming up with plans for how to take us all out in case ... _we turn evil!!_")

----------


## Frontier

> I just saw one of the Lego JLA movies.  Forgot the name, but it's the one where Brainiac scatters Superman, WW and Hal throughout the timeline to get rid of the most powerful members, and Batman bops around time to rescue them.  It's obviously for a younger audience, but it's a good story with some fun awareness of DC lore and pretty good characterization. In this one, they really emphasized Hal as being Fearless. ("Missiles that shoot lasers?!?  Nope, still not afraid!")  And as a play on the Hal/Batman rivalry, in this reality it's Hal who doesn't totally trust Batman because he's so anti-social and humorless. ("He's probably coming up with plans for how to take us all out in case ... _we turn evil!!_")


That was the Cosmic Clash movie, and yeah, it was a fun one  :Smile: .

Also had Josh Keaton back as Hal, and he even got to do the Oath  :Wink: .

----------


## Lhynn

So, why did Green Lantern suck so horribly? bad script? bad acting? poor effects? awful cinematography?
Havent seen it nor do i plan to, it was obvious from the trailer that it would suck, but id like to know what was good and what sucked from the fans of the character.

----------


## j9ac9k

> So, why did Green Lantern suck so horribly? bad script? bad acting? poor effects? awful cinematography?
> Havent seen it nor do i plan to, it was obvious from the trailer that it would suck, but id like to know what was good and what sucked from the fans of the character.


I will try to boil down my issues with it:
-- a Hal filled with doubt is not Hal.
-- Boring villain.  Big Space cloud, pass.  Boring finale in terms of space battles.
-- Plot was low energy.  They weren't able to get any momentum going between Hal traveling back and forth from Oa to Earth and there was too much talking.

----------


## jbmasta

I don't hate the movie, but when I saw the cover for issue #50 earlier this year I was disappointed to see Ryan Reynolds' likeness.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I will try to boil down my issues with it:
> -- a Hal filled with doubt is not Hal.
> -- Boring villain.  Big Space cloud, pass.  Boring finale in terms of space battles.
> -- Plot was low energy.  They weren't able to get any momentum going between Hal traveling back and forth from Oa to Earth and there was too much talking.


I co-sign this post.

----------


## Johnny

Nice article: http://nerdist.com/why-green-lantern...heroes-family/

----------


## Margaret

> I will try to boil down my issues with it:
> -- a Hal filled with doubt is not Hal.
> -- Boring villain.  Big Space cloud, pass.  Boring finale in terms of space battles.
> -- Plot was low energy.  They weren't able to get any momentum going between Hal traveling back and forth from Oa to Earth and there was too much talking.


Totally agree with this. How they managed to turn one of the most original character into one of the most cliche movies was beyond me. I've been saying the same thing to the people who thought Hal was the reason the movie didn't work. The one who Ryan Reynold played was hardly Hal. He was too immature, too incompetent, and too indecisive (As if Hal would ever go to the Guardians and beg for their helps with words like "we're only humans", and as if Hal would ever think of quitting)

----------


## silly

> 


man, that statue just looks awesome. looks like the company that made this is from japan.

----------


## phantom1592

> Totally agree with this. How they managed to turn one of the most original character into one of the most cliche movies was beyond me. I've been saying the same thing to the people who thought Hal was the reason the movie didn't work. The one who Ryan Reynold played was hardly Hal. He was too immature, too incompetent, and too indecisive (As if Hal would ever go to the Guardians and beg for their helps with words like "we're only humans", and as if Hal would ever think of quitting)


Hal has quit... a couple of times. Usually due to being torn between Earth life and Space duties..

He's also shown humility toward the guardians in the past. After they exiled him to space for a year, he did his time and then humbly pleaded with them to let him go back home. 

This is why I don't hate the movie as much as some people do. I hated Parallax in nearly all forms and truly think Sinestro should have been the first villain...

but almost 90% of that movie was taken right from the history of the comic. It's one of the most faithful adaptations there's been... ever.  Execution was a bit rough, but there HAS been immature, indecisive Hal's in the past along with humble ones. The cocky arrogant veteran we have now?? That's after 60 years of character development, and whenever they hit a year one story... it does tend to rear its ugly head again.

----------


## liwanag

boss logic is the ... boss...

----------


## Margaret

> Hal has quit... a couple of times. Usually due to being torn between Earth life and Space duties..
> 
> He's also shown humility toward the guardians in the past. After they exiled him to space for a year, he did his time and then humbly pleaded with them to let him go back home. 
> 
> This is why I don't hate the movie as much as some people do. I hated Parallax in nearly all forms and truly think Sinestro should have been the first villain...
> 
> but almost 90% of that movie was taken right from the history of the comic. It's one of the most faithful adaptations there's been... ever.  Execution was a bit rough, but there HAS been immature, indecisive Hal's in the past along with humble ones. The cocky arrogant veteran we have now?? That's after 60 years of character development, and whenever they hit a year one story... it does tend to rear its ugly head again.


I know, but I tend to have selective memory when it comes to Hal's history  :Stick Out Tongue: . Honestly, that part of his life when he quit to be a truck driver or an insurance sale man was severely out of character in my opinion. If you ask me, the biggest foe of Hal Jordan is actually bad writing, and he gets that a lot.
It's not that Hal never shows humility toward the Guardians. I think Hal walks the line between out-right rebellious like Guy and obedience. He recognizes the Guardians' authority and to a certain extent, respects them (until they turned psycho that is). It's always about balance when it comes to him. The movie's Hal seemed a little too douchy at first then toward the end he was a little too much of a goodie. 
Also, I don't think the movie sucked that badly like most people made it out to be. It was meh, nothing special, but GL definitely deserves a better movie than that.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal has quit... a couple of times. Usually due to being torn between Earth life and Space duties..
> 
> He's also shown humility toward the guardians in the past. After they exiled him to space for a year, he did his time and then humbly pleaded with them to let him go back home. 
> 
> This is why I don't hate the movie as much as some people do. I hated Parallax in nearly all forms and truly think Sinestro should have been the first villain...
> 
> but almost 90% of that movie was taken right from the history of the comic. It's one of the most faithful adaptations there's been... ever.  Execution was a bit rough, but there HAS been immature, indecisive Hal's in the past along with humble ones. The cocky arrogant veteran we have now?? That's after 60 years of character development, and whenever they hit a year one story... it does tend to rear its ugly head again.


The thing about quitter/self-doubting Hal is that it's in the stories specifically because it's against type.  It's meant to be the surprising counter-point to his established character.  An arc here or there to break it up and give Hal an opportunity to grow is natural in the lifespan of a character who's been around 60+ years.  But for it to be part of a story that's meant to _define_ him, like the movie was meant to, it doesn't land as well.

And FWIW, I had great hopes for Reynolds's Hal in the beginning of the movie during the dogfight scene and how he stuck to his guns in testing the new fighter.  It showed a Hal who was uncompromising, honest, fearless,(minus the flashback of his dad dying that always reminds me of that episode of "South Park"...) and quick on his feet.  And also showed how that could be a detriment in terms of Carol and those people getting fired.  Too bad they lost that aspect of the story when Hal got the ring and he became mopey and self-doubting.

And they blew it by "saving" Sinestro as a villain assuming there'd be a sequel.  Mark Strong was awesome and if he'd been allowed to be the villain in the first film there actually might've been a second....

Y'know what?  I'm actually going to watch the movie again now.... it's terribly flawed, but I don't think it's horrible.  And Hal is my fav, so it's still just great to see it in live-action.

----------


## Johnny

Kind of strange they chose Hal for the first Justice League Rebirth action figure pack instead of Simon and Jessica but hey, you're not going to get complaints from me.

----------


## Frontier

Is there, like, any change in Hal and Barry's designs? Compared to the initial New 52 ones? Cyborg is at least the first Reis redesign before DCYou hit.

----------


## vartox

> Is there, like, any change in Hal and Barry's designs? Compared to the initial New 52 ones? Cyborg is at least the first Reis redesign before DCYou hit.


I don't think so.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hal's still has the shoulder lines even though those aren't in the Rebirth book. I'm guessing he's part of the pack since he already had a figure but Jessica's doesn't come out until next year.

----------


## jbmasta

> The thing about quitter/self-doubting Hal is that it's in the stories specifically because it's against type.  It's meant to be the surprising counter-point to his established character.  An arc here or there to break it up and give Hal an opportunity to grow is natural in the lifespan of a character who's been around 60+ years.  But for it to be part of a story that's meant to _define_ him, like the movie was meant to, it doesn't land as well.
> 
> And FWIW, I had great hopes for Reynolds's Hal in the beginning of the movie during the dogfight scene and how he stuck to his guns in testing the new fighter.  It showed a Hal who was uncompromising, honest, fearless,(minus the flashback of his dad dying that always reminds me of that episode of "South Park"...) and quick on his feet.  And also showed how that could be a detriment in terms of Carol and those people getting fired.  Too bad they lost that aspect of the story when Hal got the ring and he became mopey and self-doubting.
> 
> And they blew it by "saving" Sinestro as a villain assuming there'd be a sequel.  Mark Strong was awesome and if he'd been allowed to be the villain in the first film there actually might've been a second....
> 
> Y'know what?  I'm actually going to watch the movie again now.... it's terribly flawed, but I don't think it's horrible.  And Hal is my fav, so it's still just great to see it in live-action.


When Hal got the ring and had been to Oa, which wraps up the origin story, the plot went the standard tries and fails to get the girl, falls down, gets back up to save the day and get the girl. The Corps are there in the background, but only help Hal when he's dispatched cloud villain #2 (#1 was Galactus in Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer).

The film is watchable despite its flaws and isn't the atrocity most people make it out to be.

----------


## liwanag

> 


man, this would be an awesome Christmas gift...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Not like Hal can talk. If given the choice between flying a plane and using his ring, I think we all know which one he'd pick  :Wink: .

----------


## silly

> boss logic is the ... boss...


it could very well be shazam, but i hope that armie hammer as hal jordan is not that too much of a long shot.

----------


## j9ac9k

> it could very well be shazam, but i hope that armie hammer as hal jordan is not that too much of a long shot.


I think Armie Hammer would be a good choice.

----------


## liwanag

> Kind of strange they chose Hal for the first Justice League Rebirth action figure pack instead of Simon and Jessica but hey, you're not going to get complaints from me.



still feels kinda strange to see cyborg instead of martian manhunter with the league. 

i'm just glad they haven't forgotten hal in this lineup...

----------


## Johnny

> still feels kinda strange to see cyborg instead of martian manhunter with the league.


 :Smile:

----------


## silly

> 


cool statue. i bet that was based on alex ross' art

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


cool. i want one for Christmas...

----------


## silly

> I think Armie Hammer would be a good choice.


armie hammer would look great as hal. and if that happens, that would mean green lantern, batman, and aquaman, would be a lot taller than superman.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> armie hammer would look great as hal. and if that happens, that would mean green lantern, batman, and aquaman, would be a lot taller than superman.


That is very strange, indeed. They should have gotten a taller actor to play Kal. Funny enough, a part of thinks  a slimmer Henry could have played Kyle Rayner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Is that supposed to be Hal?

If so, that would be a very interesting hook-up.

----------


## Johnny

Would Hal really look this flabbergasted if Catwoman comes on to him like that. lol

----------


## Johnny

JLA college movie night.

----------


## Frontier

> Would Hal really look this flabbergasted if Catwoman comes on to him like that. lol


I think any sane, heterosexual, man that's not Batman would be caught off-guard by Catwoman.

Though I'm sure Hal has...experience, with very forward women, but maybe not on the level of Selina Kyle. 

Plus, he doesn't have much experience with femme fatales. Star Sapphires more of a crazy woman scorned.  



> JLA college movie night.


Always nice seeing the League be buddies  :Smile: .

Though Barry looks more like Wally...

----------


## Margaret

> Would Hal really look this flabbergasted if Catwoman comes on to him like that. lol


I was thinking that too. He might be pretty surprised at first and a tiny bit hesitant since Selina has a history with Batman, but still Hal was a notorious Casanova (at least nowadays he was). The way I see it he'd be like "Oh, alright then", and make an advance on her himself. These two are promiscuous. They'd probably have a glorious one-night stand and that's it.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I'm digging the Hammer casting if it turns out to be true. Him and Cavill working together before makes it even more fun.

And while the topic of one night stands is up, I always liked the idea of Hal having a fling with Zinda Blake/Lady Blackhawk. Too bad that awful Zinda/Hal/Helena threesome joke in Cry for Justice probably ruined it.

----------


## vartox

> I'm digging the Hammer casting if it turns out to be true. Him and Cavill working together before makes it even more fun.
> 
> And while the topic of one night stands is up, I always liked the idea of Hal having a fling with Zinda Blake/Lady Blackhawk. Too bad that awful Zinda/Hal/Helena threesome joke in Cry for Justice probably ruined it.


Yeah that threesome thing was dumb but I think Hal and Zinda would get along great.

----------


## Johnny

> I think any sane, heterosexual, man that's not Batman would be caught off-guard by Catwoman.
> 
> Though I'm sure Hal has...experience, with very forward women, but maybe not on the level of Selina Kyle. 
> 
> Plus, he doesn't have much experience with femme fatales. Star Sapphires more of a crazy woman scorned.


Ah it does make sense when you put it like that. And it is some food for thought indeed, how come they've never given him a non-Sapphire femme fatale before. The guy needs some challenge in that department that's not necessarily limited to the violet light.





> Though Barry looks more like Wally...


It is Wally. Love surfer boy Arthur.

----------


## j9ac9k

What movie could they possibly be watching??

It makes sense that Clark and Diana basically have the same reaction, Bruce is of course a big sourpuss and can't get into it, Hal is loving it, Wally (?) is also enjoying it, J'onn is unknowable, and Arthur seems to be having the strongest reaction.

I'm going to guess ... "Sharknado."  :Wink:

----------


## Troian

> That is very strange, indeed. They should have gotten a taller actor to play Kal. Funny enough, a part of thinks  a slimmer Henry could have played Kyle Rayner.


They had Routh and Welling who are both around Superman's current "official height". I guess they wanted shorter? :P. 
Besides they're all taller than Diana and typically Diana's either as tall as most of them (6'0).. but right now she should be as tall as Batman hehe.

That aside, Armie would be interesting as Hal..

----------


## silly

> JLA college movie night.


i assume hal is the one wearing the jacket.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> i assume hal is the one wearing the jacket.


He has a ring on, too.  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Would Hal really look this flabbergasted if Catwoman comes on to him like that. lol


I actually think Hal would smash with a quickness (if Selina was down for it). Partly because Selina is a beautiful woman, and another part just because she is so closely tied to Bats. Hell, he did kiss toxic Harley.

----------


## vartox

> 


That's awesome, who did that? I can't make out the signature.

----------


## Johnny

Those boots tho. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Those boots tho. lol


Hal never struck me as the glam type.

----------


## liwanag

> That's awesome, who did that? I can't make out the signature.



it was a commission from an artist i saw on twitter. feel bad i didnt include his name.

----------


## vartox

> Hal never struck me as the glam type.


I dunno, he can be pretty dramatic at times  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I didn't notice the boots at first, can't say I dislike them...

----------


## PwrdOn

> I dunno, he can be pretty dramatic at times  
> 
> I didn't notice the boots at first, can't say I dislike them...


Must have been raiding Carol's closet...

----------


## Johnny

That was a cool intro.

----------


## silly

> Must have been raiding Carol's closet...


just love this show.


solid voice acting, interesting plots, simple but impressive cgi, the cast were just awesome.


and i like how hal and carol were portrayed in this show.

----------


## liwanag

> Must have been raiding Carol's closet...


carol was sooo cute in that show...

----------


## liwanag

remember steam lantern?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal never struck me as the glam type.






> I dunno, he can be pretty dramatic at times  
> 
> I didn't notice the boots at first, can't say I dislike them...


I have always considered Hal to be a bit vain. I mostly looked at his hair as my "proof". He normally dresses very low-key, but his hair is almost always perfect. I always judge a GL artist by how he presents Hal's hair. The poses he does with the ring are normally on the dramatic end, but that is more an artist thing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> just love this show.
> 
> 
> solid voice acting, interesting plots, simple but impressive cgi, the cast were just awesome.
> 
> 
> *and i like how hal and carol were portrayed in this show.*


The books should have followed that path, imo.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> carol was sooo cute in that show...


Carol's always been a beauty, and this version certainly wasn't an exception  :Smile: .

----------


## PwrdOn

> Carol's always been a beauty, and this version certainly wasn't an exception .

----------


## silly

> The books should have followed that path, imo.


and i like to add that a personal opinion of mine. the main dcu should add both aya and razer in its continuity.

----------


## jbmasta

> and i like to add that a personal opinion of mine. the main dcu should add both aya and razer in its continuity.


Aya at least in her AI form was in continuity along with the Interceptor shortly before New 52 during War of the Green Lanterns, as that's how ring-less Hal and Guy escaped Earth and got back in the battle. Drinks were even served. As I've mentioned before, Darlene during the Renegade arc is sort of like Aya, being a sentient ship AI with with a plucky personality.

Aya appears as a background character in the Lantern arc of the comic continuation of Smallville, which was published 2014.

The super powered lantern powering the Interceptor is also a bit like Krona's Gauntlet, containing power that needs intense will to control. Both were tapped into as a last resort to deal with a powerful enemy. Hal taps into both at some point, and others using it fell into bad conditions. Aya went dark and Virgo needed serious treatment.

The main thing with Aya and Razer is that they work best in the same context as they did in The Animated Series, which would need Hal to break off from the Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps books, requiring a serious renaming of said title. Add them in the mix and that's two more characters Venditti has to include in each issue in a title with so many characters already. I can see this happen maybe next year, year after that, hopefully when the Lantern titles get good enough sales figures and reception to convince the commissioning of another Lantern title or two, or breaking up HJ and the GLC into just Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps again although that might leave some confusion with Green Lantern*s*. I'm sure Robert Venditti and Sam Humpries have at least some plans up to issue 50 at least. That'll likely be when Hallax returns, since issue 50s of Green Lantern tends to have revolved around Parallax since 1994. Play the cards right, maybe each pre-N52 Earth Lantern will be able to headline their own titles again eventually.

----------


## liwanag

i am hoping that the green lantern franchise becomes one of dc's pillars again in the future. enough to warrant more titles a month.

----------


## vartox

> I have always considered Hal to be a bit vain. I mostly looked at his hair as my "proof". He normally dresses very low-key, but his hair is almost always perfect. I always judge a GL artist by how he presents Hal's hair. The poses he does with the ring are normally on the dramatic end, but that is more an artist thing.


I've always thought the same, no matter what he's going through his hair always looks perfect. When his hair doesn't look good he usually looks weird (see: Billy Tan).

----------


## Johnny

Loved Iolande on the show:

----------


## Margaret

> I've always thought the same, no matter what he's going through his hair always looks perfect. When his hair doesn't look good he usually looks weird (see: Billy Tan).


Billy Tan was one of the reasons I disliked the New 52 GL. It's probably the hair, but somehow I felt that his Hal lacked presence. One does not simply draw Hal Jordan without that little curl

----------


## liwanag

> Loved Iolande on the show:


Iolande was a cool part of GLTAS. Perhaps if season 2 got made, we could have seen more of her..

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've always thought the same, no matter what he's going through his hair always looks perfect. When his hair doesn't look good he usually looks weird (see: Billy Tan).





> Billy Tan was one of the reasons I disliked the New 52 GL. It's probably the hair, but somehow I felt that his Hal lacked presence. One does not simply draw Hal Jordan without that little curl


It is great to know that I'm not alone with this quiet observation. Also, Tan was not a good fit for GL.

Speaking of vain, how much time does Sinestro spend in the mirror ensuring that mustache is perfect?

----------


## Johnny

He is a villain, he's got image to protect.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He is a villain, he's got image to protect.


Yeah, but what about that Hitler hair phase?

----------


## John Ossie

> Yeah, but what about that Hitler hair phase?


Think about it.  What is the easiest way to get people to believe you're evil? By having Hitler hair.  LOL.

----------


## Margaret

> It is great to know that I'm not alone with this quiet observation. Also, Tan was not a good fit for GL.
> 
> Speaking of vain, how much time does Sinestro spend in the mirror ensuring that mustache is perfect?


Probably as long as the time Hal spends in front of the mirror to make sure his hair is perfect. Hal dresses like someone's dad but that hair is probably his selling point. :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

Hair gotta be on point. And I guess in Hal's case, chicks dig bomber jackets.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> It is great to know that I'm not alone with this quiet observation. Also, Tan was not a good fit for GL.


Tan's art felt like a just another Jim Lee copy to me and I'm not that crazy on Jim Lee's original art in the first place. Nothing against him personally but he was a big step down after Mankhe and the rest of the Johns era artists.

And I bet Sinestro uses his ring to comb and perfect his moustache every day.

----------


## Margaret

> Hair gotta be on point. And I guess in Hal's case, chicks dig bomber jackets.


Haha...I guess. I'm a chick and I totally dig pilots, especially those with a bomber jacket  :Embarrassment:  (Can't say for others since I'm a Hal's fan and all)

----------


## j9ac9k

Now that's a suave pilot/lady's man.... not anyone's dad....  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

One of the few moments I liked when Hal was Parallax
15338651_10210450847014749_3301814490106771747_n.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> Haha...I guess. I'm a chick and I totally dig pilots, especially those with a bomber jacket  (Can't say for others since I'm a Hal's fan and all)


I think the way Hal looks in that artwork is pretty much how he should always be drawn. Sometimes they make him look middle aged, others too young, sometimes he is not good looking at all, others he is a a bit "too" good looking. lol This image is how Hal Jordan should always be like, there's vibe of both determination and attractiveness in it, both youthfulness and maturity at the same time, this looks like someone who can be both overly confident but also a regular dude that you can talk to. Everything about Hal, both look and character-wise is about balance, something neither writers nor artists always manage to strike.

----------


## Sunday

> Hair gotta be on point. And I guess in Hal's case, chicks dig bomber jackets.


Hal never zips up his jacket tho, like his dad taught him


whatever happened to his jacket? Is it still on Mogo?




> One of the few moments I liked when Hal was Parallax
> 15338651_10210450847014749_3301814490106771747_n.jpg


The entirety of Final Night was just great, and very emotional. Hal's final oath had me tear up. That's one thing I always liked about Hal as Parallax before it was rewritten as a separate entity. He was just a guy in grief that wanted to save lives by any means necessary; he was definitely a villain but outside of Zero Hour he was never initially antagonistic, always willing to talk, and would even happily help the heroes for no benefit but to do the right thing.

----------


## jbmasta

> whatever happened to his jacket? Is it still on Mogo?


Hal hasn't been on Mogo since he left back at the end of #40, and since everyone thinks so highly of him his locker is probably still as he left it. It'll be a triumphant moment when Hal dons the jacket again. Whether its Ethan Van Sciver or Rafa Sandoval it'll be gloriously drawn.

----------


## silly

i never did like hal's grey hair. glad it got explained as a side effect of parallax.

----------


## Margaret

> The entirety of Final Night was just great, and very emotional. Hal's final oath had me tear up. That's one thing I always liked about Hal as Parallax before it was rewritten as a separate entity. He was just a guy in grief that wanted to save lives by any means necessary; he was definitely a villain but outside of Zero Hour he was never initially antagonistic, always willing to talk, and would even happily help the heroes for no benefit but to do the right thing.


The thing about the whole Emerald Twilight storyline till Final Night was that it was executed extremely poorly. Hal's descent into madness from grief happened almost  overnight. Zero Hour wasn't that exciting and the whole time I was just wondering why the heck the Earth's heroes even bothered to stop Hal at all since they ended up triggering another big bang and re-creating the timeline anyway. Worse, after that they kinda shoved Parallax into a corner and never properly developed him as a supervillain. Heck, Parallax slapped down Superman like it was nothing and if it wasn't for plot device he'd have won easily. Parallax certainly had potentials, but they hardly ever used him and in a rather weak attempt to patch up some of the damages they'd done to one of the most iconic characters in DC, Final Night happened (albeit I did like Final Night, but by then it felt like too little too late already)

----------


## Margaret

> I think the way Hal looks in that artwork is pretty much how he should always be drawn. Sometimes they make him look middle aged, others too young, sometimes he is not good looking at all, others he is a a bit "too" good looking. lol This image is how Hal Jordan should always be like, there's vibe of both determination and attractiveness in it, both youthfulness and maturity at the same time, this looks like someone who can be both overly confident but also a regular dude that you can talk to. Everything about Hal, both look and character-wise is about balance, something neither writers nor artists always manage to strike.


I agree about that balance but I'm not sure about "too good looking", maybe not the right kind of "good looking". Hal is supposed to be handsome. You know the type that women would look when he walks into the room, but keep to themselves and compliment on it in their heads. There were always some panels somewhere during the Silver Age when an office woman was like "Keep a straight face. Keep your eyes off the bulging muscle", or when one of his gals thought about how attractive he looked. Each member of the League is good looking in their own way, and Hal...I think he's the classic type of ruggedly attractive men like Paul Newman whom he was drawn after, not pretty boy like Nightwing or the Bruce Wayne sort of refined charms. He seems friendly enough not to intimidate, but has a presence that people have to take seriously in or out of costume.

----------


## jbmasta

> I agree about that balance but I'm not sure about "too good looking", maybe not the right kind of "good looking". Hal is supposed to be handsome. You know the type that women would look when he walks into the room, but keep to themselves and compliment on it in their heads. There were always some panels somewhere during the Silver Age when an office woman was like "Keep a straight face. Keep your eyes off the bulging muscle", or when one of his gals thought about how attractive he looked. Each member of the League is good looking in their own way, and Hal...I think he's the classic type of ruggedly attractive men like Paul Newman whom he was drawn after, not pretty boy like Nightwing or the Bruce Wayne sort of refined charms. He seems friendly enough not to intimidate, but has a presence that people have to take seriously in or out of costume.


Hal has a natural charisma, enough to make him a natural leader when times get tough. When the Earth Lanterns team up they tend to gravitate toward Hal as the leader, or the New Guardians during Brightest Day (not the New Guardians of Kyle's New 52 title). He's not a conventional leader like John but thinks outside the box, sometimes very recklessly but also because its the right thing to do even it it seems crazy. That was his character arc after Wrath of the First Lantern, trying to temper his reckless streak to be an effective leader for the Corps. I think he was secretly partially relieved when he went Renegade, because he didn't have that responsibility anymore and had more agency in his decisions.

Hal is the dependable sort, able to get the job done even if it is through unorthadox means. He will get the job done. He has a fierce loyalty to his family, the Corps and the Oath as well as his allies, even if that has come at the expense of a stable civilian life on Earth. If Hal has any weakness, it that he can get too caught up in the big events of the universe and his duty to the Corps, needing someone to guide him to take a step back and just admire the view. After battling Krona in Brightest Day Hal is asked about the last time he wasn't wearing the ring, which had been a while. This neglect of his Earth life certainly came back to bite him at the start of New 52.

----------


## Johnny

> I agree about that balance but I'm not sure about "too good looking", maybe not the right kind of "good looking". Hal is supposed to be handsome. You know the type that women would look when he walks into the room, but keep to themselves and compliment on it in their heads. There were always some panels somewhere during the Silver Age when an office woman was like "Keep a straight face. Keep your eyes off the bulging muscle", or when one of his gals thought about how attractive he looked. Each member of the League is good looking in their own way, and Hal...I think he's the classic type of ruggedly attractive men like Paul Newman whom he was drawn after, not pretty boy like Nightwing or the Bruce Wayne sort of refined charms. He seems friendly enough not to intimidate, but has a presence that people have to take seriously in or out of costume.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I get he is supposed to be handsome, I thought at times they just drew him kind of like a heartthrob. There was this one image of him like standing in the rain holding his jacket and looking away which I thought was a good example of that. I couldn't find the whole image but it partially shows it here.




If this doesn't scream James Dean I don't know what does. lol Anyway it's understandable that Hal is supposed to be a bit of a heartthrob. DC Superhero Girls clearly picked up on that.

----------


## Margaret

> Yeah, I know what you mean. I get he is supposed to be handsome, I thought at times they just drew him kind of like a heartthrob. There was this one image of him like standing in the rain holding his jacket and looking away which I thought was a good example of that. I couldn't find the whole image but it partially shows it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't scream James Dean I don't know what does. lol Anyway it's understandable that Hal is supposed to be a bit of a heartthrob.


Haha, I see what you mean. Now that I think about it, there's just something not-right about drawing Hal that way. He's good looking but he's not supposed to be the supermodel sort of heart throb (I'll always think of Nightwing as that though). Hal doesn't intimidate his opponents but like I said he has a presence of someone whose wrong side you don't want to get on. If he looks like James Dean I doubt Sinestro would ever take him seriously.
Then again, his flirtatious tendency and the many gals suggest that he might just have that suave look about him. Well, in the end it still comes back to balance after all. Someone said before that they judge a GL artist based on how he draws Hal's hair, and I whole-heartedly agree. My personal standard includes the hair and the body frame (I hate it when they make him too beefy)

----------


## Margaret

> Hal has a natural charisma, enough to make him a natural leader when times get tough. When the Earth Lanterns team up they tend to gravitate toward Hal as the leader, or the New Guardians during Brightest Day (not the New Guardians of Kyle's New 52 title). He's not a conventional leader like John but thinks outside the box, sometimes very recklessly but also because its the right thing to do even it it seems crazy. That was his character arc after Wrath of the First Lantern, trying to temper his reckless streak to be an effective leader for the Corps. I think he was secretly partially relieved when he went Renegade, because he didn't have that responsibility anymore and had more agency in his decisions.


Yeah, it's no secret that Hal never wants to be a leader. He hates the responsibilities that come with the position and knows that he's not leadership material. So suppose the GL corps is a basketball team, I tend to think of him as an ace player, a power-forward whose job is to carry the team to victory. John of course is the captain, and the point guard who keeps everyone in line and can see the bigger picture. Kyle is the shooting guard. He can score 3- pointers that help the team win and also has a large range. Guy...well... let's say he's the center, or probably a small forward. He's that loud guy who yells out insults at the opponents and gets fouled, but to a certain extent he's that raw backbone everyone loves to ignore.

----------


## Johnny

> Haha, I see what you mean. Now that I think about it, there's just something not-right about drawing Hal that way. He's good looking but he's not supposed to be the supermodel sort of heart throb (I'll always think of Nightwing as that though). Hal doesn't intimidate his opponents but like I said he has a presence of someone whose wrong side you don't want to get on. If he looks like James Dean I doubt Sinestro would ever take him seriously.
> Then again, his flirtatious tendency and the many gals suggest that he might just have that suave look about him. Well, in the end it still comes back to balance after all. Someone said before that they judge a GL artist based on how he draws Hal's hair, and I whole-heartedly agree. My personal standard includes the hair and the body frame (I hate it when they make him too beefy)


Agreed. I thought Van Sciver for example did well in portraying Hal as lean and muscular but not that bulky.

http://www.readcomics.tv/images/mang...-2016/4/13.jpg

----------


## Johnny

GL/Space Ghost annual announced for March!




> Written by James Tynion IV and Chris Sebela
> 
> Art by Ariel Olivetti
> 
> Trapped in a strange rift in time, Green Lantern and Space Ghost are forced to battle a variety of foes – and each other! And even if they manage to survive, they will be thrown into a world with no concept of interstellar travel – or even what an alien is! Stripped of their weapons by a xenophobic culture, the duo will have to battle to regain them – but what happens when Space Ghost dons the Lantern Ring and Hal Jordan puts on the Power Bands?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Think about it.  What is the easiest way to get people to believe you're evil? By having Hitler hair.  LOL.


When I think about it, that sucka even had the Nazi-style arm band.



Wow, when I even go further, it was fitting the Jewish guy & Latin guy beat him down at the end of the SCW.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Probably as long as the time Hal spends in front of the mirror to make sure his hair is perfect. Hal dresses like someone's dad but that hair is probably his selling point.


I actually posted about how Hal dresses like someone's dad. Now, I wonder if his dad dressed that way. Besides the jacket, perhaps that is Hal's way of honoring his father.

----------


## John Ossie

> When I think about it, that sucka even had the Nazi-style arm band.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, when I even go further, it was fitting the Jewish guy & Latin guy beat him down at the end of the SCW.


See? It works!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Tan's art felt like a just another Jim Lee copy to me and I'm not that crazy on Jim Lee's original art in the first place. Nothing against him personally but he was a big step down after Mankhe and the rest of the Johns era artists.
> 
> And I bet Sinestro uses his ring to comb and perfect his moustache every day.


Tan belongs on a grim, gritty, and grimy book. GL is about sci-fi & high adventure, imo. The artwork should be bright & big, imo.

Yeah, Sinestro is straight up vain, yet pulls off being over the top & subtle at the same time.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> One of the few moments I liked when Hal was Parallax
> Attachment 42511


Hal went insane because Carol stopped doing squats!

She looks like an iron board!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> GL/Space Ghost annual announced for March!


They can play that serious, or laughs.

----------


## Frontier

> GL/Space Ghost annual announced for March!


This is going to be amazing  :Wink: .

----------


## Margaret

> I actually posted about how Hal dresses like someone's dad. Now, I wonder if his dad dressed that way. Besides the jacket, perhaps that is Hal's way of honoring his father.


I probably got that from you. Honestly I'm not a fan of Hal's civilian clothes, but it's probably just the way artists draw standard jeans and shirt, which unfortunately looks rather old-fashioned. I'm pretty sure they only care about the design of the uniforms anyway.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal's civilian garb is probably an indication that he is working class. His employment history is on the shaky side.

On the other side, it is funny that John Stewart might be the most over-qualified GL in regards to education, income, and having general life skills despite his earlier history with "the man."

John did support his wife, Hal, & Arisia at one point.

Two guys (who are already complete opposites) living with two alien women....now that is a romantic-comedy for ya.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I'd say the Jordans were certainly working class. Jewish family, pilot dad, housewife mom, 3 kids. After Martin dies, Jessica raises 3 boys by herself, Hal certainly didn't come from a very privileged background.

----------


## jbmasta

> Hal's civilian garb is probably an indication that he is working class. His employment history is on the shaky side.
> 
> Two guys (who are already complete opposites) living with two alien women....now that is a romantic-comedy for ya.


After spending all his time in space, Hal has a tough time at the start of New 52 when he's ringless and grounded on Earth. Since the Justice League has only just formed he can't even go to Batman for help.

----------


## vartox

> There were always some panels somewhere during the Silver Age when an office woman was like "Keep a straight face. Keep your eyes off the bulging muscle", or when one of his gals thought about how attractive he looked.


objectification 01.jpg

It's a bit more recent than silver age, it's from Action Comics Weekly  :Smile: 





> Yeah, I know what you mean. I get he is supposed to be handsome, I thought at times they just drew him kind of like a heartthrob. There was this one image of him like standing in the rain holding his jacket and looking away which I thought was a good example of that. I couldn't find the whole image but it partially shows it here.


I don't mind when they draw him like a prettyboy heartthrob at all, but I do prefer a somewhat more classically handsome Hal. At long as he's attractive and not a melting blob like Tan frequently drew him. lol

----------


## Margaret

> objectification 01.jpg
> 
> It's a bit more recent than silver age, it's from Action Comics Weekly


Oh, I meant this exact panel. Sorry it's been a while  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

> Hal's civilian garb is probably an indication that he is working class. His employment history is on the shaky side.


Test pilots' annual income ranges from $120000-$200000, though the starting salary is only $25000. And since Hal is a veteran his salary should be much more than the starting income. There are always bonus and benefits too. He's working class but with that income and no family to take care of he supposes to be pretty well-off, if he doesn't kick A.W.O.L all the times that is. And to be a USAF pilot Hal is required to have at least a Bachelor's degree. Since he enlisted the day he turned 18, Hal must have earned his Bachelor at the Air Force Academy. A lot of comic book writers just tend to forget that Hal is actually a qualified, properly educated man with general life skills too.

----------


## Frontier

I'm suddenly reminded of Hal flirting with one of Carol's secretaries at Ferris Air in the _Thrones of Atlantis_ movie  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

> Test pilots' annual income ranges from $120000-$200000, though the starting salary is only $25000. And since Hal is a veteran his salary should be much more than the starting income. There are always bonus and benefits too. He's working class but with that income and no family to take care of he supposes to be pretty well-off, if he doesn't kick A.W.O.L all the times that is. And to be a USAF pilot Hal is required to have at least a Bachelor's degree. Since he enlisted the day he turned 18, Hal must have earned his Bachelor at the Air Force Academy. A lot of comic book writers just tend to forget that Hal is actually a qualified, properly educated man with general life skills too.


He hasn't been a test pilot in a while but that's a lot of money to burn through. He should have made good pay when he was back with the Air Force too. His job history is all over the place but theoretically he shouldn't be consistently broke  :Stick Out Tongue:  Then again, when's the last time he actually had a paying job?

----------


## Frontier

> He hasn't been a test pilot in a while but that's a lot of money to burn through. He should have made good pay when he was back with the Air Force too. His job history is all over the place but theoretically he shouldn't be consistently broke  Then again, when's the last time he actually had a paying job?


Didn't Carol both breakup with him and fire him for the umpteenth time before he went on to lead the Corps. at the start of the Venditti run?

----------


## Johnny

> I'm suddenly reminded of Hal flirting with one of Carol's secretaries at Ferris Air in the _Thrones of Atlantis_ movie .


I wasn't a fan of that scene. Hal is supposed to have style when it comes to women, he is not a buffoon using lame highschool jock pick-up lines.

----------


## Frontier

I just kept wondering where Carol was  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## vartox

> Didn't Carol both breakup with him and fire him for the umpteenth time before he went on to lead the Corps. at the start of the Venditti run?


I thought he'd been out of a job since the new 52 started, at least? 

Breaking up with him and firing him at the same time would be a little TOO cruel  :Frown:

----------


## Frontier

> I thought he'd been out of a job since the new 52 started, at least? 
> 
> Breaking up with him and firing him at the same time would be a little TOO cruel


I thought he started back at Ferris Air once he and Carol started dating again, but I might've been assuming too much. 

Would you put it past Venditti's Carol though  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Margaret

> I wasn't a fan of that scene. Hal is supposed to have style when it comes to women, he is not a buffoon using lame highschool jock pick-up lines.


The only redeeming qualities in these New 52 movies are the visuals and the voice acting. They butchered Hal's character so badly it made me sad. Thanked to them, Hal just gained another generation of haters. :Frown:

----------


## j9ac9k

> I wasn't a fan of that scene. Hal is supposed to have style when it comes to women, he is not a buffoon using lame highschool jock pick-up lines.


She_ did_ give him her number though.... (and unlike highschool jocks, he could actually take her to Cuba!)

----------


## jbmasta

> I thought he started back at Ferris Air once he and Carol started dating again, but I might've been assuming too much. 
> 
> Would you put it past Venditti's Carol though ?


He wasn't able to get his test pilot job back because his reckless streak had made the insurance unaffordable and no other company would hire him. The fact he didn't always get along with authority can't have helped. There's also the huge gap in his CV where he was being reborn, fighting space Hitler, a guy with severe anger issues, a powerful hoarder, the dead and an insane genius. Even if Carol was able to vouch for Hal not doing anything dodgy there'd be others high up in the company who didn't know of his GL career and would fight him coming back as a test pilot.

Interestingly Hal does have a locker at Ferris Air which contains his Lantern and a more conventional engagement ring, as seen in New Guardians #0 (which takes place after the events of GL Annual #1), so maybe he was rehired as an engineer or something less risky than a test pilot or his locker was never cleared out after the time he was there.

----------


## Johnny

> The only redeeming qualities in these New 52 movies are the visuals and the voice acting. They butchered Hal's character so badly it made me sad. Thanked to them, Hal just gained another generation of haters.


Well, the DTV animated movies are for a more limited audience anyway. It's not a cartoon that's seen by millions of people each and every week. Maybe JL Action can do Hal justice.





> She_ did_ give him her number though.... (and unlike highschool jocks, he could actually take her to Cuba!)


If we're to assume that wasn't a fake number. I mean 555-7711? lol I think that was meant to be the joke of the scene, to suggest that Hal was a dim-witted wannabe ladies man, which was stupid.

----------


## silly

why didn't i think of this sooner.

----------


## liwanag

> why didn't i think of this sooner.


man, that's some sweet artwork right there.

i love the idea of hb and dc crossovers. and space ghost and green lantern pairing just makes sense.

----------


## SebastianS

> A lot of comic book writers just tend to forget that Hal is actually a qualified, properly educated man with general life skills too.


Holy! I know this might sound like trolling and it is definitely not related to the thread, but things must be difficult if a guy with a bachelor is considered a "properly educated man"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, I'd say the Jordans were certainly working class. Jewish family, pilot dad, housewife mom, 3 kids. After Martin dies, Jessica raises 3 boys by herself, Hal certainly didn't come from a very privileged background.


It is kinda funny how Hal, John, Guy, & Kyle all seemed to have humble backgrounds. It is cool that all the GL from Earth came from working class families. Simon falls in that category, too, IIRC. I am not sure on Jessica.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> After spending all his time in space, Hal has a tough time at the start of New 52 when he's ringless and grounded on Earth. Since the Justice League has only just formed he can't even go to Batman for help.


I did not like that. Hal was like an extreme version of Peter Parker.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Test pilots' annual income ranges from $120000-$200000, though the starting salary is only $25000. And since Hal is a veteran his salary should be much more than the starting income. There are always bonus and benefits too. He's working class but with that income and no family to take care of he supposes to be pretty well-off, if he doesn't kick A.W.O.L all the times that is. And to be a USAF pilot Hal is required to have at least a Bachelor's degree. Since he enlisted the day he turned 18, Hal must have earned his Bachelor at the Air Force Academy. A lot of comic book writers just tend to forget that Hal is actually a qualified, properly educated man with general life skills too.


As I always said, yellow is not a GL's weakness....it's bad writing!!!

A lot of good story material for the Earth Lanterns gets ignored.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He wasn't able to get his test pilot job back because his reckless streak had made the insurance unaffordable and no other company would hire him. The fact he didn't always get along with authority can't have helped. There's also the huge gap in his CV where he was being reborn, fighting space Hitler, a guy with severe anger issues, a powerful hoarder, the dead and an insane genius. Even if Carol was able to vouch for Hal not doing anything dodgy there'd be others high up in the company who didn't know of his GL career and would fight him coming back as a test pilot.
> 
> Interestingly Hal does have a locker at Ferris Air which contains his Lantern and a more conventional engagement ring, as seen in New Guardians #0 (which takes place after the events of GL Annual #1), so maybe he was rehired as an engineer or something less risky than a test pilot or his locker was never cleared out after the time he was there.


You make great points. I'm thinking Hal could have worked as a flight instructor, or mechanic.

I would love to read a story where Wayne hired him as his personal pilot....and immediately firing him in the end (while giving his buddy a nice severance package).

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> You make great points. I'm thinking Hal could have worked as a flight instructor, or mechanic.
> 
> I would love to read a story where Wayne hired him as his personal pilot....and immediately firing him in the end (while giving his buddy a nice severance package).


Not a bad idea and having Hal closely associated w/ Bruce in Batman and maybe crossover for say an arc 6-9 issues would do wonders for increasing his profile and for sales, win/win for DC.

----------


## Margaret

> Not a bad idea and having Hal closely associated w/ Bruce in Batman and maybe crossover for say an arc 6-9 issues would do wonders for increasing his profile and for sales, win/win for DC.


Somehow I'm not sure I like the sound of associating Hal with Bruce to increase his profile. I mean certainly there is a logic behind this idea since Batman is, well, Batman, but whenever they interact DC just has to go out of their way to make Hal look inferior.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Somehow I'm not sure I like the sound of associating Hal with Bruce to increase his profile. I mean certainly there is a logic behind this idea since Batman is, well, Batman, but whenever they interact DC just has to go out of their way to make Hal look inferior.


There was a time not too long ago, in fact at the launch of the nu52, it was Hal and Bruce that were used to introduce the Jim Lee/Geoff Johns Justice League book. Post SCW all the way up until the nu52 the Green Lantern franchise was the 2nd biggest in DC, and they were using Batman/GL/Johns and Jim Lee to make Justice League the tent pole book. Since the Hal Bruce rivalry was established round Emerald Twilight till now so it would be good to show it every so often. In a way I can see Batman thinking that it would be a good use of his fortune to sponsor/support super heroes in their secret identities so they can concentrate on making the world a better place but ALSO a way to keep tabs on them if the need ever arises to take them out.

----------


## Margaret

> There was a time not too long ago, in fact at the launch of the nu52, it was Hal and Bruce that were used to introduce the Jim Lee/Geoff Johns Justice League book. Post SCW all the way up until the nu52 the Green Lantern franchise was the 2nd biggest in DC, and they were using Batman/GL/Johns and Jim Lee to make Justice League the tent pole book.


I know. I wasn't a fan of the first few chapters of New 52 Justice League book precisely because of that. Hal was written out of character and whenever he's paired up with Batman, Hal always ends up being written as this air-head buffoon, which he's not. Surely Bruce is the intellectually superior hero, but that doesn't mean Hal has to be stupid and incompetent next to him. Batman is great and all, but I just wish writers would stop belittling other superheroes just to make Bat look good.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I know. I wasn't a fan of the first few chapters of New 52 Justice League book precisely because of that. Hal was written out of character and whenever he's paired up with Batman, Hal always ends up being written as this air-head buffoon, which he's not. Surely Bruce is the intellectually superior hero, but that doesn't mean Hal has to be stupid and incompetent next to him. Batman is great and all, but I just wish writers would stop belittling other superheroes just to make Bat look good.


funny because you would think that Geoff who is more well known for Hal than Bruce, that he would job Bruce out at Hal's expense, just like he did in GL Rebirth. Then again when doing the tent pole book Bruce might be a sacred calf.

----------


## Johnny

Other heroes would always be written to look worse in Batman's favor. That's the way it is, he is the golden boy and when it comes to him, everyone else hits the glass ceiling whether it makes sense or not. I like the guy, but the power of the pen sometimes can get ridiculous.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## gwangung

> I know. I wasn't a fan of the first few chapters of New 52 Justice League book precisely because of that. Hal was written out of character and whenever he's paired up with Batman, Hal always ends up being written as this air-head buffoon, which he's not. Surely Bruce is the intellectually superior hero, but that doesn't mean Hal has to be stupid and incompetent next to him. Batman is great and all, but I just wish writers would stop belittling other superheroes just to make Bat look good.


Yeah, that was the writer taking the easy way out.

I could actually Batman could pull that stunt on Hal the first time...but I think Hal would actually come to enjoy the sneakyness Bruce would pull (while never admitting it).

----------


## Margaret

> funny because you would think that Geoff who is more well known for Hal than Bruce, that he would job Bruce out at Hal's expense, just like he did in GL Rebirth. Then again when doing the tent pole book Bruce might be a sacred calf.


That punch in GL Rebirth was satisfying, and Batman deserved every bit of it, though I heard the rabid Batfans were going crazy hence why Geoff Johns had to give Bruce a chance to punch Hal back a few issues later.

----------


## silly



----------


## Phoenixx9

Hi everyone!

I haven't kept up with Hal since maybe the War of Lights.

Have any of those various Lanterns shown up since?

Is the current storyline interesting?  Any new villains?

----------


## silly

hi there. hal's rebirth title really improved in my opinion. gotta say i really enjoy rebirth venditti more than nu 52 venditti. really worth checking out.

----------


## jbmasta

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't kept up with Hal since maybe the War of Lights.
> 
> Have any of those various Lanterns shown up since?
> 
> Is the current storyline interesting?  Any new villains?


The while the Emotional Spectrum has been in the background at times, its never gone away. There have been casualties among the various Corps, like the Blue Lanterns and the Indigo Tribe, but each color and emotion is still represented even if it may be by one member. Blackest Night is the biggest Spectrum story, as it's what the War of Light was leading into. The Entities also play a major role in the GL arc of Brightest Day and the War of the Green Lanterns storyline. For New 52, the Indigo Tribe is explored in the Secret of the Indigo Tribe arc, collected in the Revenge of Black Hand trade and the New Guardians title starts out with Kyle leading a team with representatives from each Corps.

Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps has been consistently amazing. There've only been two or three issues of the current storyline, Bottle Light, so I'd recommend picking those issues up and get the trade of the first arc, Sinestro's Law.

The biggest new villain is Relic, who is more of an anti-villain (someone who is antagonistic to the GLs but has reasonable motive behind their actions) and is the first antagonist of the Venditti era. The Durlans are straight-up villains in the Uprising event in Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps after this. Black Hand turns up to cause trouble in the Revenge of Black Hand arc, collected in the trade of the same name, and also appears in the Godhead event as well as the set of issues collected in the trade titled Renegade (vol 7).

----------


## Vision

Did Kyle just pulled a mini-rebirth? (and didnt took 6 issues)

----------


## Johnny

The line about messing with things bigger than the emotional spectrum was intriguing.

----------


## SebastianS

I only wish things could go a bit faster.

----------


## Phoenixx9

Thanks for the update, jbmasta!

I heard about an arc with Volthoom.  

Is that the same Volthoom that empowers Power Ring of the Crime Syndicate?  Is Power Ring still around?  Is he in Hal's book or has Hal faced off with him?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> There was a time not too long ago, in fact at the launch of the nu52, it was Hal and Bruce that were used to introduce the Jim Lee/Geoff Johns Justice League book. Post SCW all the way up until the nu52 the Green Lantern franchise was the 2nd biggest in DC, and they were using Batman/GL/Johns and Jim Lee to make Justice League the tent pole book. Since the Hal Bruce rivalry was established round Emerald Twilight till now so it would be good to show it every so often. *In a way I can see Batman thinking that it would be a good use of his fortune to sponsor/support super heroes in their secret identities so they can concentrate on making the world a better place but ALSO a way to keep tabs on them if the need ever arises to take them out.*


I can totally see Bruce doing this!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## gwangung

> 


Anybody get the impression that they didn't show Hal ALL of what's in the Emerald Space? Because it looks like a pretty dull place to be....

(Ah. That death is still in continuity. Dang)

----------


## jbmasta

> Thanks for the update, jbmasta!
> 
> I heard about an arc with Volthoom.  
> 
> Is that the same Volthoom that empowers Power Ring of the Crime Syndicate?  Is Power Ring still around?  Is he in Hal's book or has Hal faced off with him?


For his last Green Lantern arc Wrath of the First Lantern, a being also called Volthoom. This is likely the version of the character currently in the Green Lanterns title since the Crime Syndicate version died in the final issue of the Darkseid War event that recently closed out the New 52 chapter of Justice League. Jessica Cruz, who wore Volthoom's ring and went by Power Ring, then received a proper Green Lantern ring and co-stars in Green Lanterns with Simon Baz, who was introduced back in Rise of the Third Army in 2012.

----------


## Johnny

> Anybody get the impression that they didn't show Hal ALL of what's in the Emerald Space? Because it looks like a pretty dull place to be....


It was pretty much the Dead Zone, only green. And if I remember, we saw Tomar there, too. Poor guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The lady in front...

----------


## Phoenixx9

Thank you jbmasta very much for your response and info on Volthoom.

I would love to read the story and want to pick up the GL title.

Hopefully, it will be in a collected edition.

----------


## gwangung

> It was pretty much the Dead Zone, only green. And if I remember, we saw Tomar there, too. Poor guy.


What got me was that Sur and the others gave the impression that this was a good place to be, a sort of after life reward, when it clearly didn't look like it.

----------


## j9ac9k

> If we're to assume that wasn't a fake number. I mean 555-7711? lol I think that was meant to be the joke of the scene, to suggest that Hal was a dim-witted wannabe ladies man, which was stupid.


_Totally disagree._  It was a "555" number because it's a movie, nothing more than that.

----------


## vartox

> What got me was that Sur and the others gave the impression that this was a good place to be, a sort of after life reward, when it clearly didn't look like it.


Hal even says "do you just... stand around?"

I wonder if they'll elaborate more on it, it would be kind of weird to introduce it, imply there's more to it and then drop it.

----------


## Frontier

This was a _wayyyyy_ better handling of "Hal meets dead former friends/allies" then the Futures End issue was. It was also kind of nice to finally see Hal have a meaningful conversation with Abin Sur given the impact he ultimately had on Hal's life. Probably a good thing they didn't mention his son...

It was nice seeing Katma and Tomar after all these years, and that was a sweet thing for Katma to say for John. I liked all the other cameos too (Laira! Jack!)  :Smile: . 

Abin seemed to be implying that there's something inherent to Hal that makes him special compared to the other GL's, something that makes him different and allowed him to construct a ring of pure will that is now a part of him. Abin Sur's death and the ring finding him was not some grand plan, but the GL Hal made himself into might be...and I wonder if it's similar to why Simon has his special abilities? 

And with all this talk about Hal needing to bring "Hope" to the Corps., it all feels very connected to the core Rebirth story.

----------


## Johnny

> _Totally disagree._  It was a "555" number because it's a movie, nothing more than that.


Eh I guess. I just thought that when I first saw the scene, because these New 52 animated films tend to make Hal look kind of foolish.

----------


## Johnny

> And with all this talk about Hal needing to bring "Hope" to the Corps., it all feels very connected to the core Rebirth story.


That's what I thought. Apparently Doctor Manhattan wasn't a fan of the Blue Lanterns too. lol

----------


## Frontier

> That's what I thought. Apparently Doctor Manhattan wasn't a fan of the Blue Lanterns too. lol


Johns meta-commentary at work at the treatment of his colored Corps.  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

*spoilers:*
I wonder how Larfleeze got his ring back and got Braniac under his thumb...
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Johnny

Why does he look like pre-Crisis Brainiac anyway?

----------


## buffalorock

It seems as if Larfleeze maybe came across one of Brainiac's scout ships (I think they said it was reconstructed. . .) The pre-crisis Brainiac could mean its not actually him but one of his drones or avatars or whatever. He has orange wiring now too.

----------


## Frontier

I think it's still canon that there are various minor Braniacs that travel around the universe hunting for Braniac Prime, and it appears they now have Pre-Crisis Braniac's design, so Larfeleeze may have just reprogrammed one of them to serve him (can his ring do that?)

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> I think it's still canon that there are various minor Braniacs that travel around the universe hunting for Braniac Prime, and it appears they now have Pre-Crisis Braniac's design, so Larfeleeze may have just reprogrammed one of them to serve him (can his ring do that?)


that really surprised me. somehow, i didn't think larfleeze can reprogram a brainiac.

----------


## phantom1592

> I know. I wasn't a fan of the first few chapters of New 52 Justice League book precisely because of that. Hal was written out of character and whenever he's paired up with Batman, Hal always ends up being written as this air-head buffoon, which he's not. Surely Bruce is the intellectually superior hero, but that doesn't mean Hal has to be stupid and incompetent next to him. Batman is great and all, but I just wish writers would stop belittling other superheroes just to make Bat look good.


I didn't read the actual books... but I did see the movie. I actually liked that team up quite a bit against superman. I thought Hal had a pretty good showing against Superman... and it showed that Batman was utterly outclassed by a Kryptonian who wasn't his friend. 

The one thing I thought was absolute garbage though was just snatching Hal's ring of his finger. That went too far.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, that was probably my least favorite scene from the comic. Somehow the movie made it even worse for me.

----------


## CaptainWagner

> And with all this talk about Hal needing to bring "Hope" to the Corps., it all feels very connected to the core Rebirth story.


As a huge Blue Lantern fan, I couldn't be happier that they seem to be so key to this story!

And I really liked the new artist on this issue!

----------


## silly

> I didn't read the actual books... but I did see the movie. I actually liked that team up quite a bit against superman. I thought Hal had a pretty good showing against Superman... and it showed that Batman was utterly outclassed by a Kryptonian who wasn't his friend. 
> 
> The one thing I thought was absolute garbage though was just snatching Hal's ring of his finger. That went too far.


one would have thought the ring was technologically advanced enough that it had safety measures against pickpockets.

----------


## phantom1592

> one would have thought the ring was technologically advanced enough that it had safety measures against pickpockets.


I don't even have a problem with the ring getting stolen villains taking it while he's unconscious or the occasional redneck taking it for a joyride... That's a fun bit of drama where the hero has to fight against his OWN power... I HATE whenever they want to make it so ONLY one person can use it... 

However, Hal... and pretty much ANY GL should not have it just snatched off his hand while he's staring at the person. That's a whole new level of incompetence.

----------


## jbmasta

> I don't even have a problem with the ring getting stolen villains taking it while he's unconscious or the occasional redneck taking it for a joyride... That's a fun bit of drama where the hero has to fight against his OWN power... I HATE whenever they want to make it so ONLY one person can use it... 
> 
> However, Hal... and pretty much ANY GL should not have it just snatched off his hand while he's staring at the person. That's a whole new level of incompetence.


When Hal was given a Blue ring he was unable to remove it until finally answering the question it was asking him. The answer was hilarious.

----------


## Johnny

This scene to me was one of those that defined the adult tone of the DC animated films. Drug addiction, prostitution, blatant sexual undertones, physical and emotional abuse, all in one scene. Damn Sinestro.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This scene to me was one of those that defined the adult tone of the DC animated films. Drug addiction, prostitution, blatant sexual undertones, physical and emotional abuse, all in one scene. Damn Sinestro.


I should watch First Flight again. That remains my favorite GL film.

----------


## Margaret

> I don't even have a problem with the ring getting stolen villains taking it while he's unconscious or the occasional redneck taking it for a joyride... That's a fun bit of drama where the hero has to fight against his OWN power... I HATE whenever they want to make it so ONLY one person can use it... 
> 
> However, Hal... and pretty much ANY GL should not have it just snatched off his hand while he's staring at the person. That's a whole new level of incompetence.


I'd prefer to think that the ring can only be forcefully removed by its owner or the guardians, or when the owner is dead. What's the point of a GL if the ring can be removed against his or her will that easily?

----------


## Pohzee

I want to start reading Johns's run of GL. I picked up Green Lantern: Rebirth (the original one, not the one shot) today, but I am wondering if there is any necessary reading that I need to do to better appreciate the run. All that I've read before of Green Lantern were the first two DC Showcase Presents a couple of years ago. 

Is there anything else that I need to read? An updated origin? Emerald Twilight?

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

I'd recommend you'd read Johns' own Secret Origin before Rebirth, I think it sets up Johns' run and Hal's character a lot better. Rebirth can be a lot to take in for a new reader since it's focused on fixing Hal's situation in the then current DC universe.

----------


## Pohzee

> I'd recommend you'd read Johns' own Secret Origin before Rebirth, I think it sets up Johns' run and Hal's character a lot better. Rebirth can be a lot to take in for a new reader since it's focused on fixing Hal's situation in the then current DC universe.


Thanks! And does that cover the whole Paralax thing or just his becoming Green Lantern?

----------


## jbmasta

> Thanks! And does that cover the whole Paralax thing or just his becoming Green Lantern?


While Parallax debuts in the Emerald Twilight storyline it's nature is retconned by Johns in Rebirth. You can read Emerald Twilight as an iconic and pivotal story but there's not much that you can't glean from Johns Rebirth.

----------


## Frontier

Just fyi, Hal has a cameo in the Justice League Action premier  :Smile: .

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> Thanks! And does that cover the whole Paralax thing or just his becoming Green Lantern?


It's just him becoming Green Lantern and facing his first threats. Emerald Twilight is long out of print and really not worth it. They're reprinting old 90s GL comics next year so maybe you can find it there (you can also read it digitally) but I'd just look for a plot summary online.

----------


## silly

> I should watch First Flight again. That remains my favorite GL film.


i know. it would have been an awesome live action movie.

----------


## phantom1592

> I'd prefer to think that the ring can only be forcefully removed by its owner or the guardians, or when the owner is dead. What's the point of a GL if the ring can be removed against his or her will that easily?


It's a weakness. It's a limitation. He has all the unlimited power of a god... but it's all from his ring. 

My favorite stories are the ones that involve heroes with abilities beyond normal men... but still overcoming weaknesses. For Green Lantern, he could accomplish anything he could imagine... but had a yellow weakness. Had to recharge every 24 hours. And if he lost the ring he was a normal man. 

Having that kind of responsibility on his finger... is great drama. Screwing up and letting that power fall into the hands of someone less then worthy... that's great storytelling. 

One of my biggest complaints about the Kyle era was when they started out they lost the yellow weakness... then the time limit... eventually he changed the ring so it couldn't be used by anyone but his DNA... it just took away anything that could be used against him. 

The end result is that they have to find OTHER ways to challenge them, and it usually results in either characters making stupid mistakes or nerfing their power to where it doesn't matter anymore...

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> Just fyi, Hal has a cameo in the Justice League Action premier .


awesome. i'm excited for the series.

i hope hal gets his share of attention...

----------


## Phoenixx9

So now all the Entities are purged from all the various color power batteries?  Why were they there in the first place?  With them gone, have the power batteries changed any?

----------


## jbmasta

> So now all the Entities are purged from all the various color power batteries?  Why were they there in the first place?  With them gone, have the power batteries changed any?


In the finale of the Lights Out event the entities, bar Parallax, pass through the Source Wall using Kyle as a vessel and sacrifice themselves to refuel the Emotional Reservoir since it's depleting. The Emotional Reservoir development didn't prove a popular one and soon stopped being brought up.

At the time of Lights Out, Parallax was being channeled by Sinestro in the Forever Evil event. Due to the events of Convergence (read _Convergence: Green Lantern/Parallax_ and _Convergence_ for more details) the Parallax possessed Hal who almost destroyed the Corps is currently at large in the universe, so there are actually two Parallaxes at this point. There's a development with the Butcher in the first arc of the Green Lanterns title, which is collected in a trade in January.

----------


## jbmasta

> awesome. i'm excited for the series.
> 
> i hope hal gets his share of attention...


There's an upcoming episode in January called Rage of the Red Lanterns.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


It's like leaving home, then realizing you left you watch, or wallet.

----------


## Johnny

^^ "This isn't how it's supposed to end". Come on Hal, you should know better than that.

----------


## Phoenixx9

> In the finale of the Lights Out event the entities, bar Parallax, pass through the Source Wall using Kyle as a vessel and sacrifice themselves to refuel the Emotional Reservoir since it's depleting. The Emotional Reservoir development didn't prove a popular one and soon stopped being brought up.
> 
> At the time of Lights Out, Parallax was being channeled by Sinestro in the Forever Evil event. Due to the events of Convergence (read _Convergence: Green Lantern/Parallax_ and _Convergence_ for more details) the Parallax possessed Hal who almost destroyed the Corps is currently at large in the universe, so there are actually two Parallaxes at this point. There's a development with the Butcher in the first arc of the Green Lanterns title, which is collected in a trade in January.


Thank you again, jbmasta for acknowledging my post and for also providing all the info!

What is the series arc with the two Parallaxes and Butcher called?  I would love to get the trade for them and the other Light stories.

----------


## liwanag

> There's an upcoming episode in January called Rage of the Red Lanterns.


awesome, great to hear. i really hope we get to see hal in a regular basis.

----------


## liwanag

> 




man, this show is just all kinds of awesome.

----------


## Frontier

> awesome, great to hear. i really hope we get to see hal in a regular basis.


Well, with Sinestro, Atrocitus, and Star Sapphire as confirmed villains, I imagine we'll be seeing quite a bit of Hal on the show  :Smile: .

Might even see him with Ollie and Barry if we're lucky  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

> awesome, great to hear. i really hope we get to see hal in a regular basis.


He would be a recurring character I imagine. The trinity seem to be the only characters featured in almost every episode.

----------


## silly

> Well, with Sinestro, Atrocitus, and Star Sapphire as confirmed villains, I imagine we'll be seeing quite a bit of Hal on the show .
> 
> Might even see him with Ollie and Barry if we're lucky .


that would be cool if the show acknowledged hal's friendship with barry and ollie. 

january seems to be both reasonable and too far away to wait for hal's episode.

----------


## jbmasta

> that would be cool if the show acknowledged hal's friendship with barry and ollie. 
> 
> january seems to be both reasonable and too far away to wait for hal's episode.


It's actual Green Lantern outside of the comics and not just a bunch of teases that'll go nowhere like on Flash and Arrow. I'll take anything I can get, and hope this goes a long way to wash the 2011 movie out of people's minds.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, with Sinestro, Atrocitus, and Star Sapphire as confirmed villains, I imagine we'll be seeing quite a bit of Hal on the show .
> 
> Might even see him with Ollie and Barry if we're lucky .


I don't think the Hal & Ollie bromance has ever been featured outside comics. I have seen plenty of Hal & Barry in animation over the past decade, but their friendship has never been given much depth, iirc.

An outside of comics interpretation of the hard traveling heroes could be a masterpiece, or a train wreck, depending on the creative team.

I think it would be a masterpiece if Dwayne McDuffie (RIP) & Bruce Timm were the creative team if the story was animated.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> ^^ "This isn't how it's supposed to end". Come on Hal, you should know better than that.


A funny thought came to me earlier, kinda based on this.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I do believe Hal is the whipping boy of the Guardians.

Let me know if this rings true.

So Hal pulls over someone breaking the law. The offense is a not life threatening. The person was wrong. However, Hal sees that the person was just misguided, and after a dialogue, allows the person to leave with only a warning. Not every person needs ticket for speeding or stealing, and scaring someone straight might be all that is needed.

John & Kyle do the same thing.

Guy, at least the 1980's version (imo), throws the book at the person. The person becomes bitter, and has a grudge against all GL's. Given that this is comics, the person ends up getting superpowers/tech, and seeks revenge. Where once the person might have tried being a hero, the person really wants to get Guy. The heroes prevail, but the origin of this villain is tied to a hero.

Now, the Guardians say nothing about John & Kyle's decision-making. While they might think it odd the two used their gut instincts, instead of the written laws, they don't reprimand them. John & Kyle gave the person a chance. They salute Guy for following the letter of the law. Guy glows with praise.

Hal? They rip him a new one for being insubordinate. They even blame him for the villain's origin for not arresting him before he/she got powers. The Guardians will tell John & Kyle that this is why the laws were written, and should be enforced. They rationalize that Guy knew the soon-to-be villain was bad news from the start.

Does this ring true?

----------


## Frontier

> I do believe Hal is the whipping boy of the Guardians.
> 
> Let me know if this rings true.
> 
> So Hal pulls over someone breaking the law. The offense is a not life threatening. The person was wrong. However, Hal sees that the person was just misguided, and after a dialogue, allows the person to leave with only a warning. Not every person needs ticket for speeding or stealing, and scaring someone straight might be all that is needed.
> 
> John & Kyle do the same thing.
> 
> Guy, at least the 1980's version (imo), throws the book at the person. The person becomes bitter, and has a grudge against all GL's. Given that this is comics, the person ends up getting superpowers/tech, and seeks revenge. Where once the person might have tried being a hero, the person really wants to get Guy. The heroes prevail, but the origin of this villain is tied to a hero.
> ...


I think the Guardians have been unfair or nitpicky to all the Earth Lanterns at some point, because all of them have rebelled against them in their own way at some point. 

Hal might get the brunt of it because he's just the kind of person who buckles under that kind of authority, but it's not only just him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think the Guardians have been unfair or nitpicky to all the Earth Lanterns at some point, because all of them have rebelled against them in their own way at some point. 
> 
> Hal might get the brunt of it because he's just the kind of person who buckles under that kind of authority, but it's not only just him.


Thanks for the feedback.

I think Hal catches the wrath of the Guardians the worst.

It might be cliched, but I do appreciate the Earth folks are unique story troupe which could be why so many are GL's.

I think the Guardians admire (perhaps kinda envy) & fear Hal at the same time.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Did anyone here read Hal's one year exile in space by the Guardians back in the day?

Did they have a point of Hal spending too much time on Earth when he had a whole sector to protect, or were they mostly messing with him?

On a side note, now I know why I used the phrase whipping boy.

----------


## Lucas 35



----------


## Johnny

> I do believe Hal is the whipping boy of the Guardians.
> 
> Let me know if this rings true.
> 
> So Hal pulls over someone breaking the law. The offense is a not life threatening. The person was wrong. However, Hal sees that the person was just misguided, and after a dialogue, allows the person to leave with only a warning. Not every person needs ticket for speeding or stealing, and scaring someone straight might be all that is needed.
> 
> John & Kyle do the same thing.
> 
> Guy, at least the 1980's version (imo), throws the book at the person. The person becomes bitter, and has a grudge against all GL's. Given that this is comics, the person ends up getting superpowers/tech, and seeks revenge. Where once the person might have tried being a hero, the person really wants to get Guy. The heroes prevail, but the origin of this villain is tied to a hero.
> ...


Yeah, I think it does. Maybe because Hal was the first who openly started disagreeing with their methods on a regular basis. For example, Sinestro was obviously an independent thinker as well, but he wasn't as transparent in his defiance as Hal was. Sinestro wouldn't proclaim that a Guardian law was "bullshit" the way Hal would. Another thing is, even before the whole Parallax fiasco, I think the Guardians are just intimidated by Hal at times. Not in a sense that he would turn against them, but more that his defiance towards them often seems to work in his favor and he ends up proving them wrong. Like, what happens if many other Corps members start taking notes and question everything like he does. They already keep them in the dark about so many important things anyway, what gives that one of their Lanterns, who is often called the "greatest" to boot, could start a chain reaction like that. The Guardians don't like being defied to that extent, that's why Hal would be an easier "whipping boy" than the others, regardless of the offense.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Johnny,

That was an actual plot point of First Flight. Sinestro agreed with Hal's unorthodox methods, but way more discreetly. Unlike Hal, Sinestro was way more willing to use extreme methods while Hal clearly had limits. To a degree, I can see the frustration the Guardians must have with Hal. They have been around almost since forever, yet this human (with a limited life span) from a primitive planet most of the time has his ring finger on the pulse of a universe saving solution. I don't think Hal has the charisma of Sinestro, but Hal's growing number of victories could sway several of the non-human GL's to be more open-minded to his POV during a crisis which could more than annoy the Guardians (who are more than used to unquestioning allegiance).

On some level, the Guardians like to mess with Hal, to knock him down a peg. Funny enough, doing so makes them a bit human, too.

I do think Johns went overboard making them evil in the end.

----------


## Johnny

I'm still not sure why he chose to do that. I didn't mind the story of Scar's corruption, the stakes in Blackest Night were supposed to be as apocalyptic as possible after all. But then the rest of them deciding to wipe out sentient life? That was too much.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like DC officially agrees that Mark Strong's Sinestro was the best part of the movie. lol I won't be surprised if S is the "member of the GLC" rumored to appear in JL.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Seems like DC officially agrees that Mark Strong's Sinestro was the best part of the movie. lol I won't be surprised if S is the "member of the GLC" rumored to appear in JL.


The artist clearly used references from movies for Sinestro and the Apes depicted.  So who did s/he use for Hal because that's clearly not Reynolds.

----------


## vartox

> I do believe Hal is the whipping boy of the Guardians.
> 
> Does this ring true?


I agree with most of this post! Part of it is what Johnny said, that Hal is frequently contradictory or outright disobedient towards the Guardians in ways other GLs like Guy and Sinestro typically aren't. I think another part is that Hal is prone to self sacrifice and blaming himself when things go wrong so he's willing to take the brunt of their punishment.




> The artist clearly used references from movies for Sinestro and the Apes depicted.  So who did s/he use for Hal because that's clearly not Reynolds.


Charlon Heston, judging by this poster:

----------


## jbmasta

> I do think Johns went overboard making them evil in the end.


Perhaps having Sinestro kill off all but Ganthet and Sayd was a bit too much, but the Guardians definitely deserved a huge helping of humble pie, maybe being shut in where the Templar Guardians had been hiding out. In War of the Green Lanterns Hal was the difference between Krona controlling the Corps and the Guardians maintaining their free will, or at least their own agency. We know Hal only resorted to what he did because the situation was dire and Krona was beyond redemption. Yet the Guardians kick him out of the Corps and replace him with Sinestro, who tried and failed to overthrow them and formed his own Corps to work against them.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if we're ever going to see the GLC fall under the Guardians control again? 

I mean, John's the leader now, and after everything that's happened I'm not sure if the Corps. would ever willing work under the Guardians again unless they were_ really_ desperate. 

I guess the status quo has to reset itself back at some point, and the Templar Guardians were inching closer to the same kind of control as the old Guardians, but we'll just have to see...

----------


## jbmasta

> I wonder if we're ever going to see the GLC fall under the Guardians control again? 
> 
> I mean, John's the leader now, and after everything that's happened I'm not sure if the Corps. would ever willing work under the Guardians again unless they were_ really_ desperate. 
> 
> I guess the status quo has to reset itself back at some point, and the Templar Guardians were inching closer to the same kind of control as the old Guardians, but we'll just have to see...


I might have missed it, but what happened to the Templar Guardians before Lost Army? They've not appeared since Green Lantern #39/40 and New Guardians #40 as far as I'm aware. It could have been something Cullen Bunn was going to address in Lost Army before it was cut down to six issues. Did they go in search of Kyle when the Corps vanished, but were unable to find him because he was off in Omega Men or did they find somewhere quiet to settle down?

----------


## Frontier

> I might have missed it, but what happened to the Templar Guardians before Lost Army? They've not appeared since Green Lantern #39/40 and New Guardians #40 as far as I'm aware. It could have been something Cullen Bunn was going to address in Lost Army before it was cut down to six issues. Did they go in search of Kyle when the Corps vanished, but were unable to find him because he was off in Omega Men or did they find somewhere quiet to settle down?


That's...actually a good question. 

The last thing I remember seeing them do was push John to take over as leader.

----------


## jbmasta

> That's...actually a good question. 
> 
> The last thing I remember seeing them do was push John to take over as leader.


I can't recall them interacting with John actually. The Templar Guardians appear in the Green Lantern title in #21, where they promote Hal to leader, the end of the Lights Out finale where they intercept Kyle as he emerges from the Source Wall, are present during the finale stages of Godhead and do the whole council meeting thing with Hal in #39 like the old Guardians did. For the bulk of that #21-#40 period they're with Kyle over in New Guardians which is largely separate from Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps outside of the Lights Out and Godhead events. Their most recent appearance in terms of most recent publication is New Guardians #40.

For lack of any other information I believe that when the Corps vanished into Lost Army the Templar Guardians sought out Kyle, knowing Hal had his own mission. When they couldn't find him due to Kyle being in the Vega system they either explore or settle down somewhere quiet and under the radar so they can avoid races with a grudge against their predecessors.

It's possible Venditti planned to address this at some point, but it became another idea that had to be put aside when he was told about Rebirth.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I agree with most of this post! Part of it is what Johnny said, that Hal is frequently contradictory or outright disobedient towards the Guardians in ways other GLs like Guy and Sinestro typically aren't. I think another part is that Hal is prone to self sacrifice and blaming himself when things go wrong so he's willing to take the brunt of their punishment.


In regards to the self sacrifice, he did take the fall for the JL, and the GLC when both groups suffered bad publicity.

Damn, Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Perhaps having Sinestro kill off all but Ganthet and Sayd was a bit too much, but the Guardians definitely deserved a huge helping of humble pie, maybe being shut in where the Templar Guardians had been hiding out. In War of the Green Lanterns Hal was the difference between Krona controlling the Corps and the Guardians maintaining their free will, or at least their own agency. We know Hal only resorted to what he did because the situation was dire and Krona was beyond redemption. Yet the Guardians kick him out of the Corps and replace him with Sinestro, who tried and failed to overthrow them and formed his own Corps to work against them.


My memory is faulty, but was it ever explained why Sinestro was given a ring?

Is the ring with Simon?

----------


## vartox

> In regards to the self sacrifice, he did take the fall for the JL, and the GLC when both groups suffered bad publicity.
> 
> Damn, Hal.


Not to mention he's actually died in heroic sacrifice what, at least three times now?




> My memory is faulty, but was it ever explained why Sinestro was given a ring?
> 
> Is the ring with Simon?


Sinestro hit Krona with a stick in Hal's defense and claimed he was still willing to die for the Corps, and a Green ring picked him. The  Guardians let him keep it and reinstated him (and also told Hal to fuck off)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Thanks for the information Vartox.

Hal's heroism is not always brought to the forefront, like Bats & Superman.

I think too much emphasis is placed on his frivolous side (which is mostly for show, imo), but that could be the writers' way of separating Hal from Bruce & Kal.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## gwangung

> Not to mention he's actually died in heroic sacrifice what, at least three times now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sinestro hit Krona with a stick in Hal's defense and claimed he was still willing to die for the Corps, and a Green ring picked him. The  Guardians let him keep it and reinstated him (and also told Hal to fuck off)


I also think there was an aside that the Guardians caused that to happen.

----------


## jbmasta

> I also think there was an aside that the Guardians caused that to happen.


Hal had just killed Krona and The This obviously didn't go down well with the Guardians despite Krona forcing them to host the Emotional Entities and taking over the Corps. The New 52 suggests this was to get Hal out of the way for their plan to create the Third Army and replace the Corps.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like Hal still has the shoulder lines here.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Always loved this trailer.

----------


## vartox

Anybody pick up the Star Trek crossover? Hal looks good in his new uniform  :Smile: 

IMG_7009.jpg

----------


## Vision

> 


Why is Kyle Rayner cosplaying as Spock?  :Wink:  jk

----------


## Frontier

Why is Carol clinging to Spock  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## vartox

> Why is Carol clinging to Spock ?


I don't know, she flirted with him a tiny bit in the first mini but she's dating somebody else in the new issue  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why is Kyle Rayner cosplaying as Spock?  jk


I gotta LOL at Uhura & John Stewart being nowhere near each other.

I think Guy & Spock would be a more interesting pairing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why is Carol clinging to Spock ?


I would have thought Kirk would be trying to make a move.

Perhaps Carol is not alien enough. Where is Arisia? 


Thankfully, cracking jokes is not my day job.

----------


## Johnny

No, that was a good one.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I don't know, she flirted with him a tiny bit in the first mini but she's dating somebody else in the new issue


I would say I'm disappointed, but frankly I'm not surprised they went in that direction  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Poor Hal though...

----------


## Johnny

Hal has dated million other women besides Carol. Also, wasn't she married around Rebirth? So it's not like she only started dating other guys until recently.

----------


## vartox

> I would say I'm disappointed, but frankly I'm not surprised they went in that direction .
> 
> Poor Hal though...


I'm not surprised either. Although at least this time it's just some alternate universe fun, as long as they don't shit on Hal with it like Venditti and Jordan did I don't really care  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> Hal has dated million other women besides Carol. Also, wasn't she married around Rebirth? So it's not like she only started dating other guys until recently.


This is true, I'm still just a little bitter about the last few years of GL  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

Speaking of Carol, I am kind of wondering what's going to happen with her in Rebirth. 

So far she's just had a cameo in both _Green Lanterns_ and _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_, with the former implying she's back on Earth. 

Venditti's dealt with the Sinestro Corps., Larfleeze is back, we're going to see the Blue Lanterns revived next year, so I wonder if we'll see a Star Sapphire arc at some point, and that's when Carol makes her "grand" return? Then maybe the Indigo Lanterns after that? He's been cleaning up the Corps. as much as he's been course-correcting the GL's (and doing a solid job of it, I might add).

Of course, I wonder if Humphries will do anything with her? She didn't seem happy with Simon and Jessica's showing in a recent issue (not that she's one to talk, but c'est la vie).

----------


## silly

> Hal has dated million other women besides Carol. Also, wasn't she married around Rebirth? So it's not like she only started dating other guys until recently.


i've always wondered who's the guy carol married. besides a name i can't remember, i don't think i heard any info regarding the guy. i wonder if he is anything like hal, or maybe his polar opposite.

----------


## Vision

> Speaking of Carol, I am kind of wondering what's going to happen with her in Rebirth. 
> 
> So far she's just had a cameo in both _Green Lanterns_ and _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_, with the former implying she's back on Earth. 
> 
> Venditti's dealt with the Sinestro Corps., Larfleeze is back, we're going to see the Blue Lanterns revived next year, so I wonder if we'll see a Star Sapphire arc at some point, and that's when Carol makes her "grand" return? Then maybe the Indigo Lanterns after that? He's been cleaning up the Corps. as much as he's been course-correcting the GL's (and doing a solid job of it, I might add).
> 
> Of course, I wonder if Humphries will do anything with her? She didn't seem happy with Simon and Jessica's showing in a recent issue (not that she's one to talk, but c'est la vie).


Carol might be preggers with Kyles. They hinted at this at Showcase#1 after dating for a year, they where celebrating their anyversary. 


Um I dont want to star anything since this is the Hal appreciation so any1 feel free to quote me on this thread you can even trash Kyle or Carol there if you want lol

----------


## Johnny

> Carol might be preggers with Kyles. They hinted at this at Showcase#1 after dating for a year, they where celebrating their anyversary.


I'm not certain if Showcase#1 can be considered part of current canon, seemed more like random stories to me. IIRC The Flash there was even Wally. That scene was clearly for comedy, I highly doubt they are doing a pregnancy story.

----------


## Johnny

> i've always wondered who's the guy carol married. besides a name i can't remember, i don't think i heard any info regarding the guy. i wonder if he is anything like hal, or maybe his polar opposite.


I doubt they elaborated on who he was either. Carol just had phone calls with him. I don't recall him making a single appearance, but perhaps he did.

----------


## Vision

> I'm not certain if Showcase#1 is current canon, IIRC The Flash there was Wally. That scene was clearly for comedy, I highly doubt they are doing a pregnancy story.


I dont know about those others stories, but they introduced a new villain for Kyle Rayner there. This was also on the Vega Sysem, after Omega Men where Kyle Rayner liberated that System. Draw by the same artist, Bagenda from OM. Also both Carol and Kyle where dinning on Earth and after this they went back to "celebrating".

To be honest I think they just "seeded" that posibility tho. 
(lel sry poor choice of words not my first language)

----------


## jbmasta

> I dont know about those others stories, but they introduced a new villain for Kyle Rayner there. This was also on the Vega Sysem, after Omega Men where Kyle Rayner liberated that System. Draw by the same artist, Bagenda from OM. Also both Carol and Kyle where dinning on Earth and after this they went back to "celebrating".
> 
> To be honest I think they just "seeded" that posibility tho. 
> (lel sry poor choice of words not my first language)


I hope this spins out into a mini-series.

----------


## Johnny

If the GL sales were better, probably it would have. I totally expect another Flash title soon.

----------


## Johnny

> I dont know about those others stories, but they introduced a new villain for Kyle Rayner there. This was also on the Vega Sysem, after Omega Men where Kyle Rayner liberated that System. Draw by the same artist, Bagenda from OM. Also both Carol and Kyle where dinning on Earth and after this they went back to "celebrating".
> 
> To be honest I think they just "seeded" that posibility tho. 
> (lel sry poor choice of words not my first language)


She has dated Hal on and off for years and years and that never happened. She dates Kyle once and gets pregnant? They've done some questionable things with Hal in recent memory but they won't crap on him to that extent.

----------


## jbmasta

> If the GL sales were better, probably it would have. I totally expect another Flash title soon.


It could be that the focus is on Rebirth at the moment and DC doesn't want to clutter the release schedule with another GL title. There is the Superman event in March as well as the next wave of Rebirth titles. I wonder when we'll see the first Rebirth titles to be cancelled. Are there any that are in severe risk of getting the axe? Keep in mind Earth 2: Society's final issue is in March.

----------


## Johnny

Well, Cyborg is out of the top 100 now. Though he is Cyborg so they probably won't axe it at this point and they already reverted it to a monthly schedule. Blue Beetle and New Superman are having a hard time, too.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well, Cyborg is out of the top 100 now. Though he is Cyborg so they probably won't axe it at this point and they already reverted it to a monthly schedule. Blue Beetle and New Superman are having a hard time, too.


Plus Cyborg is in the Justice League film, so DC will be hoping that will spike interest in the comic title. Just look at the mountain of Deadpool stuff that came out earlier this year. New Superman is probably most likely to get the chop, since there are already at least four other Super titles at the moment and New Superman is largely separate from them geographically. How is Superwoman going? Is that likely to see cancellation? I don't see much buzz around Blue Beetle, so that's a possible cancellation as well. It is going relatively well with critics, but as we've seen even the best reviews don't always translate into best sales.

----------


## Johnny

Superwoman was #97 this past month. I mean the second Doctor Strange title was #99 despite the movie, so I guess you can't really predict how they would do, regardless if there's mainstream interest in the character or not. Flash's performance surprised the hell out of me. It's a good book, totally deserves it.

----------


## vartox

> i've always wondered who's the guy carol married. besides a name i can't remember, i don't think i heard any info regarding the guy. i wonder if he is anything like hal, or maybe his polar opposite.


His name was Gil Johns (hard name to forget) and I don't remember anything beyond  he had a mustache and glasses. So probably not that similar to Hal  :Stick Out Tongue:  I also don't think he was too bothered when Spectre Hal showed up at their house in the middle of the night. 

I think this guy had maybe one or two appearances ever, they never said much about him.

----------


## vartox

> If the GL sales were better, probably it would have. I totally expect another Flash title soon.


I wouldn't be shocked if Wally gets an actual solo soon. 

I know EVS has said in the past he hopes the GL line can expand again eventually. If the sales stay steady I could see them splitting HJGLC into two books.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Margaret

> Carol might be preggers with Kyles. They hinted at this at Showcase#1 after dating for a year, they where celebrating their anyversary. 
> 
> 
> Um I dont want to star anything since this is the Hal appreciation so any1 feel free to quote me on this thread you can even trash Kyle or Carol there if you want lol


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm under the impression that New Talent Showcase is basically a collection of short stories used as a scout for brand new writers to pair up with some up and rising artists (in short, an experiment), so they are not necessarily canon. Also, I seriously doubt they'd go as far as making Carol pregnant with Kyle's child.

----------


## Frontier

> His name was Gil Johns (hard name to forget) and I don't remember anything beyond  he had a mustache and glasses. So probably not that similar to Hal  I also don't think he was too bothered when Spectre Hal showed up at their house in the middle of the night. 
> 
> I think this guy had maybe one or two appearances ever, they never said much about him.


I wonder if there's something to the fact that his last name is "Johns"  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Though he and Carol divorced shortly after Hal came back with Rebirth, and Carol seemed happy about it, so I don't think he was very memorable to Carol either. 



> I wouldn't be shocked if Wally gets an actual solo soon. 
> 
> I know EVS has said in the past he hopes the GL line can expand again eventually. If the sales stay steady I could see them splitting HJGLC into two books.


I hope this happens eventually. 

That way we can get a proper Hal solo dedicated to him and get a proper Corps. book, and people can stop complaining about all the other Earth Lanterns having to share a book with him.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

If only I could look back fondly on the time Hal and Ollie led their own Justice league team, but alas  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

At least the art was solid. lol

----------


## liwanag

> If only I could look back fondly on the time Hal and Ollie led their own Justice league team, but alas .


i had high hopes for that series...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Supergirl's outfit did not age well.

Although, I have a lady, friend (or two) who would look great in it for my own sleazy entertainment.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If only I could look back fondly on the time Hal and Ollie led their own Justice league team, but alas .


Yeah, those two in charge of a team would almost write itself. I would feel bad for Ray if he was the straight man. I would throw in Hawkman (as a foil for Ollie) & Captain Atom (I could see him & Hal being rivals) in the mix for internal team drama.

----------


## gwangung

> Supergirl's outfit did not age well.
> 
> Although, I have a lady, friend (or two) who would look great in it for my own sleazy entertainment.


Heh. Yes (a large, bare midriff area strikes me as more characteristic of Power Girl, than Supergirl).




> Yeah, those two in charge of a team would almost write itself. I would feel bad for Ray if he was the straight man. I would throw in Hawkman (as a foil for Ollie) & Captain Atom (I could see him & Hal being rivals) in the mix for internal team drama.


Hm. Hal hasn't often been shown as a leader of a Justice League team. While he has problems in a larger hierarchy, I wonder why he hasn't lead a League, particularly since he's a senior hero---less experienced heroes would totally feel comfortable deferring to him....

----------


## Vision

Ok wher is that smurf

----------


## Johnny

What you talking about Willis?

----------


## Vision

Stay there till you stop being triggered

----------


## Johnny

Didn't I ask you to try to not use that word? You can't do one thing right.  :Frown:

----------


## silly

> Yeah, those two in charge of a team would almost write itself. I would feel bad for Ray if he was the straight man. I would throw in Hawkman (as a foil for Ollie) & Captain Atom (I could see him & Hal being rivals) in the mix for internal team drama.


i like the idea of Hal and Captain Atom in the same team. Both are uber powerful, and former air force pilots.

----------


## Margaret

> Hm. Hal hasn't often been shown as a leader of a Justice League team. While he has problems in a larger hierarchy, I wonder why he hasn't lead a League, particularly since he's a senior hero---less experienced heroes would totally feel comfortable deferring to him....


I think he just doesn't like the job. Hal may be a lot of things but leadership is definitely not one of them. Suppose our GLs are parts of a basketball team...Hal would be the ace who also plays as the power-forward whose job is to carry the team to victory. He's not a leader in the traditional sense, but people look to him in time of crisis. Using that same sport analogy, John of course would be the captain, and maybe the point-guard whose level-headedness helps keep our boys in line. Kyle would be the shooting guard who can score 3-pointers which could be used as a trump card to help turn the game's tide. And Guy...well, let's just say he's that loud and trash-talking center who protects the basket with everything he's got, and also commits a lot of fouls.

----------


## liwanag

star trek/green lantern crossover review from mrumsey

http://www.blogofoa.com/2016/12/star...form=hootsuite

----------


## phantom1592

> Hm. Hal hasn't often been shown as a leader of a Justice League team. While he has problems in a larger hierarchy, I wonder why he hasn't lead a League, particularly since he's a senior hero---less experienced heroes would totally feel comfortable deferring to him....


I seem to remember him being in charge of Justice League Europe for a while. 

Personally, I would totally read a JL book led by Hal and it should absolutely happen. That said, between whatever his day job at the time is and his responsibility to the corp and his entire sector... I could see him not having enough time to lead the JL. help out and come when he's needed absolutely. Sitting around and designing battle plans, weighing his teammates strengths and weaknesses and how to gel them into a team?? I just don't see that as a great fit.

----------


## Johnny

Anyone remember where this was from?

----------


## phantom1592

> Anyone remember where this was from?


Green Lantern Quarterly #3 ' 'Whatever happened to Charlie Vicker'

----------


## Johnny

Thanks! Seeing a GL uniform with rolled up sleeves is just hilarious.  :Big Grin:

----------


## phantom1592

> Thanks! Seeing a GL uniform with rolled up sleeves is just hilarious.


Yeah, I always preferred the costume to be an actual costume that he wore. Hate it just being another construct. Charlie got stranded somewhere without a way to charge his ring (I think pre-vol3 when Hal, John and Guy were the only ones left) on an alien planet and stepped up and helped defend the aliens without powers... It was pretty good story even if I had no idea who Charlie Vicker was at the time.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> I seem to remember him being in charge of Justice League Europe for a while. 
> 
> Personally, I would totally read a JL book led by Hal and it should absolutely happen. That said, between whatever his day job at the time is and his responsibility to the corp and his entire sector... I could see him not having enough time to lead the JL. help out and come when he's needed absolutely. Sitting around and designing battle plans, weighing his teammates strengths and weaknesses and how to gel them into a team?? I just don't see that as a great fit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hm. Hal hasn't often been shown as a leader of a Justice League team. While he has problems in a larger hierarchy, I wonder why he hasn't lead a League, particularly since he's a senior hero---less experienced heroes would totally feel comfortable deferring to him....


I imagine Hal would be very similar to how Hawkeye was during the West Coast Avengers era during the 1980's.

A cool & relaxed guy, but wielding a strict moral code during battle. Although in Hal's case, I can see folks like Hawkman, Wonder Woman, Captain Atom, and (naturally) Batman thinking Hal is not a disciplined & tactician leader. I could see some of the younger heroes wanting to be on a team with Hal & Ollie. I could add Dinah, along with Ray, being the voice of reason on the team.

"I'll figure something out when we get there!"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i like the idea of Hal and Captain Atom in the same team. Both are uber powerful, and former air force pilots.


Hal would punch out a commanding officer while Nathaniel would comply.

That would be a better rivalry over Bats/Hal.

Given their insane power levels, I would duck for cover when they got tired of bickering, but refused to walk away.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think he just doesn't like the job. Hal may be a lot of things but leadership is definitely not one of them. Suppose our GLs are parts of a basketball team...Hal would be the ace who also plays as the power-forward whose job is to carry the team to victory. He's not a leader in the traditional sense, but people look to him in time of crisis. Using that same sport analogy, John of course would be the captain, and maybe the point-guard whose level-headedness helps keep our boys in line. Kyle would be the shooting guard who can score 3-pointers which could be used as a trump card to help turn the game's tide. And Guy...well, let's just say he's that loud and trash-talking center who protects the basket with everything he's got, and also commits a lot of fouls.


Actually, I figured Hal would be more of a shooting guard, like Kobe or Reggie Miller. An obviously talented guy that folks either love or hate.

I think John would be a cross between Derek Fisher & Magic Johnson.

Guy is Dennis Rodman.

----------


## Johnny

Hal in JL Action.

----------


## vartox

> Hal would punch out a commanding officer while Nathaniel would comply.
> 
> That would be a better rivalry over Bats/Hal.
> 
> Given their insane power levels, I would duck for cover when they got tired of bickering, but refused to walk away.


They did interact a bit in Action Comics Weekly! The interaction went about what you'd expect  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Phil3940

4936610-1449060535274.jpg

green-lantern-hal-jordan-rebirth.jpg

parallax_central_battery_by_superman8193-d3dnazb.jpg

----------


## liwanag

by juan ferreyra

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> They did interact a bit in Action Comics Weekly! The interaction went about what you'd expect



i wasnt able to follow Action Weekly, but this looks like MD Bright on pencils. love his crisp lines when he penciled GL.

----------


## vartox

> i wasnt able to follow Action Weekly, but this looks like MD Bright on pencils. love his crisp lines when he penciled GL.


Yep, Priest and Bright did those issues with Captain Atom.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder, if it ever came to an argument of whether to kill a villain or some type of villainous force, what side all the Earth Lanterns would fall on? 

Though I would imagine it would also depend on who was writing them at the time...

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> by juan ferreyra


Please let me know from where this came.  Thanks.

----------


## liwanag

> Please let me know from where this came.  Thanks.


I think it was just a commission or something. Wish it was from a series... that would have been epic...

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> I think it was just a commission or something. Wish it was from a series... that would have been epic...


Yes it would of been epic.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## phantom1592

> I wonder, if it ever came to an argument of whether to kill a villain or some type of villainous force, what side all the Earth Lanterns would fall on? 
> 
> Though I would imagine it would also depend on who was writing them at the time...


Well Hal and Kyle were always traditionally no-kill.

Guy went for as much violence as he could get away with and I have no doubt he'd kill if he could have 

Johns the only wildcard in my mind. His personality shifts hard between writers....

----------


## Frontier

> Well Hal and Kyle were always traditionally no-kill.
> 
> Guy went for as much violence as he could get away with and I have no doubt he'd kill if he could have 
> 
> Johns the only wildcard in my mind. His personality shifts hard between writers....


Yeah, that sounds about right. 

Off the top of my head, Tomasi had John be more willing to "do what needs to be done" but Van Jensen had him be staunchly against killing. Johns had him supporting the Corps. being allowed to use lethal force. 

Guy killing when push comes to shove seems a little more consistent, even if there's been examples of him refraining from doing it.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal in JL Action.


Thanks for posting this. I've been thinking if Hal is really part of JLAction.

----------


## Johnny

Whatever holidays you do or don't celebrate, wish you all the best peeps. Stay safe and eat a lot.

----------


## Frontier

Merry Christmas, fellow Lantern fans  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

Merry Christmas everybody.

----------


## Frontier

Wait, so Barry's Jewish too? No wonder they're friends  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

I think only Hal is the Jewish one, that's why he is the one saying Happy Hanukkah. Though I think here was a report DCEU Barry was Jewish like Ezra Miller.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think only Hal is the Jewish one, that's why he is the one saying Happy Hanukkah. Though I think here was a report DCEU Barry was Jewish like Ezra Miller.


There's a good examination of Hal and religion in the Green Lantern one-shot of the Justice League Darkseid War story arc.

----------


## silly

can't remember if there were other issues where Hal's family were mentioned as Jewish. but gotta say, i really enjoyed that one-shot. Hope Tom King gets to write GL again.

----------


## jbmasta

> can't remember if there were other issues where Hal's family were mentioned as Jewish. but gotta say, i really enjoyed that one-shot. Hope Tom King gets to write GL again.


He wrote Omega Men, where Kyle spent part of the time as the Omega Lantern. It's also considered the best Kyle material for a long time. Imagine Tom King getting to write something focused on John Stewart, that would be amazing for a character who has had to share the spotlight in the title he features in for at least a decade now. King has an excellent grasp on character, as evidenced in Omega Men and Vision over at Marvel. I'd imagine the relatively lower reception he's getting on Batman is because that's one of the flagship titles and gets a lot of editor attention, not to mention following in the footsteps of Scott Snyder, who'd been on the title for at least the whole of New 52. Omega Men being separate from everything else meant he probably was allowed to do his own thing, as shown in the unorthodox plot pacing.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They did interact a bit in Action Comics Weekly! The interaction went about what you'd expect


That was great! I would love to see more of that moving forward.

The GL/Bats thing is played out. That only works with Guy, imo.

A GL/Atom rivalry works on so many levels.

MD Bright did right by Hal's hair.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wonder, if it ever came to an argument of whether to kill a villain or some type of villainous force, what side all the Earth Lanterns would fall on? 
> 
> Though I would imagine it would also depend on who was writing them at the time...






> Well Hal and Kyle were always traditionally no-kill.
> 
> Guy went for as much violence as he could get away with and I have no doubt he'd kill if he could have 
> 
> Johns the only wildcard in my mind. His personality shifts hard between writers....


When I first read Frontier's post, I immediately went with Hal & Kyle on the no-kill side, with Guy & John being on the other side.

I really think it depends on the writers.

I think all four would see killing as a last resort. Hal, John, & Guy were all trained warriors before ever getting a ring. 

I would not be surprised if Hal shot someone out of the sky, resulting in the death of enemy forces. Wait, has his military background ever been fully fleshed out?

I only think Kyle should be the least likely to kill, regardless of the writer.

----------


## silly

> That was great! I would love to see more of that moving forward.
> 
> The GL/Bats thing is played out. That only works with Guy, imo.
> 
> A GL/Atom rivalry works on so many levels.
> 
> MD Bright did right by Hal's hair.


i'm a bit biased here, but boy, a Captain Atom and Green Lantern rivalry/team up would be awesome.

With their power levels, they can go toe to toe with just about anybody in the DCU.

Both are military men. Both pilots.

And I've just thought of this. How about a (drum roll please) Parallax vs Monarch match up?

----------


## liwanag

> i'm a bit biased here, but boy, a Captain Atom and Green Lantern rivalry/team up would be awesome.
> 
> With their power levels, they can go toe to toe with just about anybody in the DCU.
> 
> Both are military men. Both pilots.
> 
> And I've just thought of this. How about a (drum roll please) Parallax vs Monarch match up?


this is a really neat idea. alternate reality versions of parallax and monarch... each would have his own agenda, each playing his own long game...

reality shattering fight as climax.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> this is a really neat idea. alternate reality versions of parallax and monarch... each would have his own agenda, each playing his own long game...
> 
> reality shattering fight as climax.


they kinda did that with Zero Hour because Monarch (I know not that Monarch but then again maybe it was) became Extant and was working for Par(Hal)lax. That would make for a cool Days of Future Past (or Peter David's Future Imperfect) crossover with Hal and Captain Atom going against their 'future?' more antagonistic versions of themselves.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'm a bit biased here, but boy, a Captain Atom and Green Lantern rivalry/team up would be awesome.
> 
> With their power levels, they can go toe to toe with just about anybody in the DCU.
> 
> Both are military men. Both pilots.
> 
> And I've just thought of this. How about a (drum roll please) Parallax vs Monarch match up?


I co-sign this entire post.

They have so many similarities, with the exception of following orders. That small difference should create a lot of entertaining conflict.

----------


## silly

> they kinda did that with Zero Hour because Monarch (I know not that Monarch but then again maybe it was) became Extant and was working for Par(Hal)lax. That would make for a cool Days of Future Past (or Peter David's Future Imperfect) crossover with Hal and Captain Atom going against their 'future?' more antagonistic versions of themselves.


i cant remember, but wasnt extant then a version of hank hall, not nathaniel adams?

----------


## silly

> I co-sign this entire post.
> 
> They have so many similarities, with the exception of following orders. That small difference should create a lot of entertaining conflict.


 :Embarrassment: 

Parallax (Hal) and Monarch (Nate Adams) would be awesome Injustice 2 DLC's.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


hal and diana looks a bit different from their usual selves...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Parallax (Hal) and Monarch (Nate Adams) would be awesome Injustice 2 DLC's.


That would work, too!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Diana has this 1980's pop-star vibe to her.

This line-up should face Geoff Johns' New52 Crime Syndicate.

----------


## liwanag

> Diana has this 1980's pop-star vibe to her.
> 
> This line-up should face Geoff Johns' New52 Crime Syndicate.


here's to hoping that the crime syndicate appear in jlaction... and injustice 2.

going back to the picture.. i just wished they didnt messed with hal's costume and mask....

...and hair.

----------


## phantom1592

> When I first read Frontier's post, I immediately went with Hal & Kyle on the no-kill side, with Guy & John being on the other side.
> 
> I really think it depends on the writers.
> 
> I think all four would see killing as a last resort. Hal, John, & Guy were all trained warriors before ever getting a ring. 
> 
> I would not be surprised if Hal shot someone out of the sky, resulting in the death of enemy forces. Wait, has his military background ever been fully fleshed out?
> 
> I only think Kyle should be the least likely to kill, regardless of the writer.


When Hal was written from the 60's through... heck, rebirth, he wasn't ever focused on as 'a warrior' or 'a soldier'. He had some military service because back then just about everyone did. You start getting into WWII, Korea, and Vietnam... and if you weren't a soldier you were hippy... and Hal was no hippy. Much like Reed Richards and Ben Grimm being War buddies... it was just background stuff that was only mentioned in passing till it was ignored completely. By the time Hal got the ring, he was out of the service and a civilian test pilot for Ferris. 

Hal didn't have the 'soldier' mentality... he had the 'superhero' mentality. He was always the one who did what he thought was right and obeyed or disobeyed orders at his leisure, Same as Superman or Batman. He was 'part' of the corp... but the corp were very self-sufficient. ONE GL per sector... and very little fraternization between them.  More importantly, his ring was permanently had 'no-kill' parameters built in. It wasn't really an option. 

Guy was pretty much portrayed as a psychopath. He was violent because it was 'KEWL...' Hard drinking, womanizing, violent... His first real mission was to assemble a group of supervillains, power them up and fly off to disobey 99% of the guardians. He was quick to threaten death to anyone that crossed him, and could find loopholes if he looked hard enough. Like 'shutting off their protective aura's' if they backtalked him... Early Guy had a serious edge and wouldn't think twice about exploding a Fuel truck hoping his villain may blow up too. 

John... switches with writers too...

Kyle, I do agree that he would be least likely to kill. He was GOING to kill Major Force for fridging his girlfriend, but changed his mind... but for me, it's HOW he got the ring. Hal had gone crazy, abused his power and killed the corp (or didn't kill anyone, depending on writer...) All the other heroes were freaked out about the power the new guy was wielding... and I feel Kyle was VERY aware of the legacy. He really wanted to be worthy of carrying on the traditions of the Corp... while at the same time NOT being another Parrallax. That 'Go crazy, lose control and kill everyone' idea was always hovering around his mind, and I could really see him wearing kid gloves around his enemies.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## buffalorock

Well Hal finally popped back up in Dark Knight 3 number 7. I liked his scenes too, he shows up in the mini comic as well with the Hawks.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> here's to hoping that the crime syndicate appear in jlaction... and injustice 2.
> 
> going back to the picture.. i just wished they didnt messed with hal's costume and mask....
> 
> ...and hair.


I say no bueno to the hair. Between the hair & mask, I keep thinking that's Kyle.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to #13 by Mikel Janin.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> When Hal was written from the 60's through... heck, rebirth, he wasn't ever focused on as 'a warrior' or 'a soldier'. He had some military service because back then just about everyone did. You start getting into WWII, Korea, and Vietnam... and if you weren't a soldier you were hippy... and Hal was no hippy. Much like Reed Richards and Ben Grimm being War buddies... it was just background stuff that was only mentioned in passing till it was ignored completely. By the time Hal got the ring, he was out of the service and a civilian test pilot for Ferris. 
> 
> Hal didn't have the 'soldier' mentality... he had the 'superhero' mentality. He was always the one who did what he thought was right and obeyed or disobeyed orders at his leisure, Same as Superman or Batman. He was 'part' of the corp... but the corp were very self-sufficient. ONE GL per sector... and very little fraternization between them.  More importantly, his ring was permanently had 'no-kill' parameters built in. It wasn't really an option. 
> 
> Guy was pretty much portrayed as a psychopath. He was violent because it was 'KEWL...' Hard drinking, womanizing, violent... His first real mission was to assemble a group of supervillains, power them up and fly off to disobey 99% of the guardians. He was quick to threaten death to anyone that crossed him, and could find loopholes if he looked hard enough. Like 'shutting off their protective aura's' if they backtalked him... Early Guy had a serious edge and wouldn't think twice about exploding a Fuel truck hoping his villain may blow up too. 
> 
> John... switches with writers too...
> 
> Kyle, I do agree that he would be least likely to kill. He was GOING to kill Major Force for fridging his girlfriend, but changed his mind... but for me, it's HOW he got the ring. Hal had gone crazy, abused his power and killed the corp (or didn't kill anyone, depending on writer...) All the other heroes were freaked out about the power the new guy was wielding... and I feel Kyle was VERY aware of the legacy. He really wanted to be worthy of carrying on the traditions of the Corp... while at the same time NOT being another Parrallax. That 'Go crazy, lose control and kill everyone' idea was always hovering around his mind, and I could really see him wearing kid gloves around his enemies.


Thanks for the clarification. I never thought of Hal being military until Geoff brought him back.

Honestly, I used the term "warriors" to include Guy, since his (I believe) retconned job was a cop (not military like Hal & John), instead of teacher.

As a kid, I always saw Hal as the stalwart hero type more than anything. I think the emphasis on adding to his background, playing up the recklessness/class clown instead on focusing on his innate heroic nature is confusing. The man received the most powerful weapon in the universe, but all he wants to do is help others, & stand up to powerful evildoers (cuz ain't scared of nobody) while trying to hold some semblance of a normal life works for me.

I really think the over emphasis on John's retconned military background has been bad for him, but that for another thread.

About Guy....it's almost a shame how much they toned him down. He was the ultimate wildcard. He went from school teacher to hardcore!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cover to #13 by Mikel Janin.


The band is back together.

----------


## Frontier

Gotta love that Janin art  :Cool: .

And it is nice to see the Earth GL's together again  :Smile: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Would love to see the real Alan Scott (every version besides the Earth-2 and Kingdom come one), and Kyle back in green but you can never fully make we GL fans happy, lol.

----------


## Vision

> I wonder, if it ever came to an argument of whether to kill a villain or some type of villainous force, what side all the Earth Lanterns would fall on? 
> 
> Though I would imagine it would also depend on who was writing them at the time...


I knew I had a feeling of deja vu didnt we established this a few month ago?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




This is a good question nonetheless, since it involves all the other lanterns mind if a quote some of this arguments on the GL personalities thread? like Simon being the obvious here, is he prepared to kill with that gun he carries or just injury?...an injuried foe could still kill you so im guessing is a for the kill?





> Cover to #13 by Mikel Janin.


Someone keep standing out too much again lel not gonna lie I enjoy White Lantern Kyle but would be good seeing him back to green

The white light is after all like a supersayan stage 3 (or 7? considering all the spectrum) he should revert back to green when hes tired or something

----------


## Johnny

> I knew I had a feeling of deja vu didnt we established this a few month ago?


That scene still feels jarring to me. What was Johns even thinking here, he wanted Hal to be "cool"? It's like an 80s Arnold "stick around" scene.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

after all the talk about the kill restriction and getting the ring restriction lifted during the Sinestro Corps war, to see them just go around haphazardly doing it, makes it seem like the rings were the only thing keeping them from going around killing willy nilly. Just like the Indigo Lanterns.  It felt like lazy writing, or killing just to be cool (and this wasn't in the 90's when that was allowed).

----------


## Johnny

> The band is back together.


Is that supposed to be Boodikka to the left in the background? And Laira to the right? This issue's solicit says it takes place "far in the future".

----------


## vartox

> Well Hal finally popped back up in Dark Knight 3 number 7. I liked his scenes too, he shows up in the mini comic as well with the Hawks.


Thanks for the heads up. The mini comic was pretty cool!




> Is that supposed to be Boodikka to the left in the background? And Laira to the right? This issue's solicit says it takes place "far in the future".


Yeah, looks like them. It is a variant cover though, so not necessarily accurate to the contents of the issue. I am really curious about that issue though, the solicit is interesting.

----------


## Johnny

Not a variant, according to Newsarama it's the standard cover, though incorrectly listed to be drawn by EVS.

http://www.newsarama.com/32200-dc-re...r-gallery.html

----------


## vartox

> Not a variant, according to Newsarama it's the standard cover, though incorrectly listed to be drawn by EVS.
> 
> http://www.newsarama.com/32200-dc-re...r-gallery.html


Huh. In that case I have no idea. Maybe there's a jail break from the Emerald Space  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> The band is back together.


where's salaak?   :Smile:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Huh. In that case I have no idea. Maybe there's a jail break from the Emerald Space


That's my hope it would be cool to bring back some fan faves that have been offed over the years, really restock the GLC which has been winnowed down to a dozen or so known Lanterns back to it's 'satellite era' (greatest era) version of itself.

----------


## Margaret

> Cover to #13 by Mikel Janin.


Nice pic, but would've been even better if they were all green.

----------


## Johnny

Maybe they will be. According to #17's solicits, Kyle is going to have to make a choice between white and green. Considering how Rebirth is partially about bringing things back to their roots, I'm betting on green.

----------


## jbmasta

> Maybe they will be. According to #17's solicits, Kyle is going to have to make a choice between white and green. Considering how Rebirth is partially about bringing things back to their roots, I'm betting on green.


But then they'd need to work out what to do with Kyle. He's no longer a rookie or the last Green Lantern (hasn't been that for over ten years now), Ion sacrificed itself several years ago and I doubt we'll see another New Guardians title or one like it anytime soon. Even if Venditti makes him a proper part of the Green Lantern Corps again, that's what the status quo was between Sinestro Corps War (when he was separated from Ion) and War of the Green Lanterns (the last time he was a proper part of the Corps.

I get it may be hard to figure out how to use White Lantern Kyle, but at least he's the only White Lantern (in the book that is, the White Lantern Corps from the end of New Guardians has been forgotten) while there are three other Earth Green Lanterns in the book, as well as the Corps in general (not to mention Soranik and the Sinestro Corps). If the sales figures are strong enough, at some point there will need to be another Lantern title to do all these characters justice (for example, not much of Guy in the last issue). Even incorporating Kyle into the Green Lanterns title would mean one less character for Venditti to juggle, and he could be a mentor figure for Jessica Cruz.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Factor

I'd like Kyle's look a lot better if they added some black to it like the GL costumes.
I hope he stays a white lantern or becomes an undercover GL acting in the Vega system. I think every Earth lantern should have their own role.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> where's salaak?


Doing paperwork?

Sorry, that was the best I could come up with.

I don't see Arisia, either.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I knew I had a feeling of deja vu didnt we established this a few month ago? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good question nonetheless, since it involves all the other lanterns mind if a quote some of this arguments on the GL personalities thread? like Simon being the obvious here, is he prepared to kill with that gun he carries or just injury?...an injuried foe could still kill you so im guessing is a for the kill?


It's always an adventure when Geoff writes Hal.

It probably helped that the yellow lantern looked like a walking pile of purple feces.

----------


## liwanag

poor salaak, always stuck with paperwork.

----------


## Johnny

Good ol' Sal could always get a sidekick.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> poor salaak, always stuck with paperwork.


Poor Arisia, someone put some clothes on that girl!

----------


## j9ac9k

> Well Hal finally popped back up in Dark Knight 3 number 7. I liked his scenes too, he shows up in the mini comic as well with the Hawks.


Nice Hal appearance here.  Looks like Miller is turning things around for the original Leaguers after showng them fall. Counter to his usual style, he seemed to intentionally make sure Hal looked handsome here.

----------


## Frontier

> But then they'd need to work out what to do with Kyle. He's no longer a rookie or the last Green Lantern (hasn't been that for over ten years now), Ion sacrificed itself several years ago and I doubt we'll see another New Guardians title or one like it anytime soon. Even if Venditti makes him a proper part of the Green Lantern Corps again, that's what the status quo was between Sinestro Corps War (when he was separated from Ion) and War of the Green Lanterns (the last time he was a proper part of the Corps.
> 
> I get it may be hard to figure out how to use White Lantern Kyle, but at least he's the only White Lantern (in the book that is, the White Lantern Corps from the end of New Guardians has been forgotten) while there are three other Earth Green Lanterns in the book, as well as the Corps in general (not to mention Soranik and the Sinestro Corps). If the sales figures are strong enough, at some point there will need to be another Lantern title to do all these characters justice (for example, not much of Guy in the last issue). Even incorporating Kyle into the Green Lanterns title would mean one less character for Venditti to juggle, and he could be a mentor figure for Jessica Cruz.


If they reverted Guy back to Green, to some degree I think it was inevitable they'd do the same for Kyle at this point. 

At least he won't stick out like a sore thumb in group shots anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though future covers will probably spoil his choice...

I think we either need to see Hal ship off to his own solo book so either John, Kyle, or Guy can take over as the leads or see one of the Earth Lanterns move to their own book. Probably John, because I'm confident in his chances of holding a solo book.

----------


## Johnny

EVS is at it again.

----------


## Frontier

Been a while since we've gotten a good Hal vs. Lar-friggin-fleeze fight  :Cool: .

----------


## Vision

> EVS is at it again.


That is a right age Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> That is a right age Hal.


Like I said in the other thread, it just depends on the artist's interpretation. EVS Hal almost always looks like a guy in his 40s, compare him to Ivan Reis and it's like a totally different person. Ivan's Hal looks about a decade and a half younger.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> If they reverted Guy back to Green, to some degree I think it was inevitable they'd do the same for Kyle at this point. 
> 
> At least he won't stick out like a sore thumb in group shots anymore .
> 
> Though future covers will probably spoil his choice...
> 
> I think we either need to see* Hal ship off to his own solo book* so either John, Kyle, or Guy can take over as the leads or see one of the Earth Lanterns move to their own book. Probably John, because I'm confident in his chances of holding a solo book.


Interesting you say that. Talking to folks who read the book-they like the Corps way more than Hal's part and it would be better if he had his own book. Eventually you will see sales drop because folks will tire of having to read about Hal when they want to read about the Corps and vice versa.

Now the issue would be WHEN-you can't do it with that Batman event happening. So you might be looking at 2018.

----------


## Johnny

> Eventually you will see sales drop because folks will tire of having to read about Hal when they want to read about the Corps and vice versa.


Oh the "Hal Jordan = sales poison" narrative again. Simon and Jessica's book sells about 2K more than the Hal book. Are people getting tired of them as well?

----------


## Frontier

I think Venditti is doing as good a job as can be expected balancing the Corps. stuff with the Hal stuff and generally giving the other GL's some good spotlight moments. 

Of course, I'm also biased and don't have as much of an issue with Hal and the Corps. sharing a book, which I think has been working fine so far, so I might just be less bothered by it. 

But I don't see the book losing anymore readers at this point. At least I would hope  :Frown: .

----------


## jbmasta

> If they reverted Guy back to Green, to some degree I think it was inevitable they'd do the same for Kyle at this point. 
> 
> At least he won't stick out like a sore thumb in group shots anymore .
> 
> Though future covers will probably spoil his choice...
> 
> I think we either need to see Hal ship off to his own solo book so either John, Kyle, or Guy can take over as the leads or see one of the Earth Lanterns move to their own book. Probably John, because I'm confident in his chances of holding a solo book.


Kyle could become an ambassador between the GLC and the other Corps, having wielded all seven colours of the emotional spectrum. Venditti has said there is an imbalance in the spectrum, so maybe Kyle helps to resolve that. Maybe he uses up his White Lantern energy to charge up new Central Power Batteries to restore the depleted Corps like the Blue Lanterns, or gives the Entities a Rebirth like Butcher in Green Lanterns.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Happy New Year! Such a beautiful issue.

----------


## Frontier

Having not read the issue in question, my only thought is that it looks like becoming the Spectre has not hurt Hal's chances with the ladies  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jbmasta

> Happy New Year! Such a beautiful issue.


Eternity in an Hour sounds like A Life in the Day, an excellent John Dorney script from the Doctor Who Dark Eyes 4 audio box set.

----------


## liwanag

> Having not read the issue in question, my only thought is that it looks like becoming the Spectre has not hurt Hal's chances with the ladies .


Somehow, I get the feeling, that all 3 women in the cover are the same person...

----------


## Johnny

Seems like Ethan is putting poor Hal through the ringer yet again.

----------


## vartox

> Happy New Year! Such a beautiful issue.


I really liked that book in general, it had a lot of good artists and interesting storylines. That was a lovely issue.




> Seems like Ethan is putting poor Hal through the ringer yet again.


Well of course. Hal was actually happy for a few panels in the most recent issue, that must be balanced out with some suffering  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

It looks like he's hallucinating, but I have to wonder what's causing it...

----------


## silly

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/DmK7yuz0HQs/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## liwanag



----------


## sifighter

> It looks like he's hallucinating, but I have to wonder what's causing it...


It may have something to do with the fact that he's technically no longer human. At this point Hal is a being of pure willpower that is anchored by a ring forged of his own will/himself. Not to mention he kind of died, went to the Green Lantern afterlife, and then came back which may have messed him up as well. All of these things might be getting to him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Anyone up for Pol Manning: Rebirth?

----------


## Johnny

^^ More like Green Lantern: Earth One. I think it's about time.

----------


## Vision

> 


I just noticed this is classic Hal wih grey hair, my favorite version.

----------


## vartox

> It may have something to do with the fact that he's technically no longer human. At this point Hal is a being of pure willpower that is anchored by a ring forged of his own will/himself. Not to mention he kind of died, went to the Green Lantern afterlife, and then came back which may have messed him up as well. All of these things might be getting to him.


Being of willpower anchored to his ring makes him sound a bit Alan Scott like... I keep hoping Alan will get a little nod or a cameo in this book, Jay got one in Flash. 

Hal seems kind of cavalier about dying and coming back, he's not really the type to dwell on it. This is what, the third time he's sacrificed his life, seen the afterlife and dead loved ones, and come back?  :Stick Out Tongue:  I guess it could be a death stress induced hallucination. 




> Anyone up for Pol Manning: Rebirth?


I actually would kind of like that. I've been faintly hoping that in this upcoming issue set in the future Hal is still around due to being pure will and goes by Pol Manning  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

With the frequent resurrections, it would make some sense for Hal to sport some grey hair.

----------


## Margaret

> With the frequent resurrections, it would make some sense for Hal to sport some grey hair.


But it's not like he's stressed out over it or anything to sport grey hair though. Hal is just like "I was dead again? Oh alright, move along". And the grey temples make him look seriously old

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> But it's not like he's stressed out over it or anything to sport grey hair though. Hal is just like "I was dead again? Oh alright, move along". And the grey temples make him look seriously old


I see, Hal is no Balder the Brave (from the 1980's).

Okay, I will leave that alone.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

> With the frequent resurrections, it would make some sense for Hal to sport some grey hair.


Hal comes from the same generation as Batman, Superman, Barry etc. If they don't have grey hair, then he shouldn't (if anything he should be younger than Batman and Superman, he came 20 years later than them in reality). Making Hal the old guy of the original Justice League didn't make sense to me for that reason.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Looks almost manga-esque in a pretty boy sort of way. First thought it was Kyle in his 90's costume just by the positioning of the change from Hal's GL uniform to his civilian clothes.

----------


## Johnny

Haha I hear ya. I like anime-esque renditions of superheroes exactly because of how weird they look. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> Haha I hear ya. I like anime-esque renditions of superheroes exactly because of how weird they look. lol


With the built up chest plate Hal almost looks like a girl if you look from a certain angle. Neck seems a bit long as well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal comes from the same generation as Batman, Superman, Barry etc. If they don't have grey hair, then he shouldn't (if anything he should be younger than Batman and Superman, he came 20 years later than them in reality). Making Hal the old guy of the original Justice League didn't make sense to me for that reason.


I recall Hal & Ollie being the oldest of the post crisis heroes. That was done away with, anyhow. I think mostly all the silver age heroes are roughly in the same age bracket now.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I never minded the grey but since he has been de-aged then I am fine. I miss the Pat Broderick Hal with stubble look though. The girls might not dig the stubble but the Hal with the 5 O'clock shadow was a cool look.

----------


## Johnny

I hate how clueless Hal was portrayed in this story.

----------


## Frontier

It always comes down to Hitler  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> It always comes down to Hitler .


And then he changed his tune towards Hal... seemingly decades later.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

> And then he changed his tune towards Hal... seemingly decades later.


Death can do that to a friendship  :Wink: .

I think Ollie and Carter were really buddy-buddy when Hawkman (or was it Ollie then?) came back.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Doc Shaner is a beast. Hal's hair is 100% on point.

----------


## vartox

> Haha I hear ya. I like anime-esque renditions of superheroes exactly because of how weird they look. lol


That's quite a... shapely figure! I do enjoy when artists make him pretty, though. Reis drew a nice pretty Hal  :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> And then he changed his tune towards Hal... seemingly decades later.


Hal knew who his BFF was, though!

hal's bff.jpg




> 


I love the way Shaner draws Hal so much! Wonder what this is for? A cover maybe?

----------


## silly

> Anyone up for Pol Manning: Rebirth?


pol manning sounds interesting. what century is he from again? is he connected to the legion of superheroes.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I hate how clueless Hal was portrayed in this story.


Check out Hal's hair. Ollie clearly took time to properly groom his facial hair.

I have called Hal vain in the past, but I find Oliver is on the same boat.

Those two are hilarious.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And then he changed his tune towards Hal... seemingly decades later.


I actually think it's deep when two people can have opposing views, yet still be friends.

This is more true in this cyber age, where folks are downright cruel if you hold a belief that does not align with another poster.

----------


## Johnny

> I actually think it's deep when two people can have opposing views, yet still be friends.
> 
> This is more true in this cyber age, where folks are downright cruel if you hold a belief that does not align with another poster.


If there was ever a time for a new GL/GA series, it's now. Though if Hal once again plays the "clueless conservative" role, I'm going to lose my mind.

----------


## mrumsey

> If there was ever a time for a new GL/GA series, it's now. Though if Hal once again plays the "clueless conservative" role, I'm going to lose my mind.


That's the problem I always have had with the O'Neil/Adams run - in trying to tell socially aware stories they compromised Hal as a character and made him a caricature instead and that image has stayed in the minds of the general comic reading populace for years.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> pol manning sounds interesting. what century is he from again? is he connected to the legion of superheroes.


We are talking 58th century.

AFAIK, Pol had nothing to do with the Legion.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Manning

Sadly, I have great difficulty getting the GL continuity straight due to the constant retcons, deletions (I'm not a Hardy), reboots, and rebirths.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If there was ever a time for a new GL/GA series, it's now. Though if Hal once again plays the "clueless conservative" role, I'm going to lose my mind.


I see what you mean. Yet, Hal was all heart when it came to Roy. It was Ollie, the great SJW, who ended up being clueless (and downright barbaric) when it came to the plight of his own family (Roy).

Hal's humanity does not get enough credit.

----------


## Frontier

For what it's worth, I doubt DC would allow Hal to be written as he was during the O'Neil/Adams run. Especially with Johns having the level of control he has. 

Oh, and Hal pops up in first issue of the "The Fall and Rise of Captain Atom" mini. Pretty solid appearance overall  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> I see what you mean. Yet, Hal was all heart when it came to Roy. It was Ollie, the great SJW, who ended up being clueless (and downright barbaric) when it came to the plight of his own family (Roy).
> 
> Hal's humanity does not get enough credit.


That's a good point, man. I'm just never a fan when Hal is being portrayed as a representative of "the establishment".

----------


## Anthony Shaw

To a degree, a GL is part of some establishment. They are space cops. Hal made that known when his Earth battles transcended borders early in the Johns' run. Remember when the glowing lantern symbol was the equivalent of a police siren?

The fun part is how their individual personalities dictate how they dispense/interpret justice. This is why having more than one GL works for me. It's almost like enjoying the different versions of Doctor Who.

For me, Hal is at his best when he walks the fine line between the law & his instincts. This is what makes him both a hero & a headache to his allies.

The same Hal that was sympathetic towards Roy was the same one that saw the people of Korugar suffer under Sinestro's rule.

That first GL film should have been a sci-fi version of Training Day with Denzel (Sinestro) & Ethan (Hal).

Speaking of jurisdiction, and provided the Guardians ever return to their iconic status quo, I would like to see a story where they at least try to explain their mission to the governments of Earth, and how it falls under Sector 2814.

----------


## silly

> We are talking 58th century.
> 
> AFAIK, Pol had nothing to do with the Legion.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Manning
> 
> Sadly, I have great difficulty getting the GL continuity straight due to the constant retcons, deletions (I'm not a Hardy), reboots, and rebirths.


thanks. i guess it may take a long time for dc to consider visiting this part of hal's identity.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

Guy's face....

----------


## vartox

> thanks. i guess it may take a long time for dc to consider visiting this part of hal's identity.


When was the last time it's even come up? I think it might have been a story in the early 80s?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> When was the last time it's even come up? I think it might have been a story in the early 80s?


Actually Hal has enough women in his life, if Pol is to be revisited it would be a good storyline for Salaak. Though it would be a cool playoff if Iona is all 'Hal is Pol', Hal is thinking 'no I am not' and Salaak is like 'I am not him either but I still love me some Iona'. Having Salaak beat out Lady killer Hal for the girl would be an entertaining twist. Even though I am a Hal guy, I am still wanting him with Arisia so having him lose out to Salaak would be cool.

----------


## Random4

something I always wanted to know

was it established that Hal has greater will power than John..... both in power and accomplishment wise?

or are they equal?

----------


## Sunday

> something I always wanted to know
> 
> was it established that Hal has greater will power than John..... both in power and accomplishment wise?
> 
> or are they equal?


like, if you want to go feat-by-feat Hal dwarfs the other Lanterns in terms of power and accomplishments because he's the most exposed of the bunch


but they've never actually outright said it, I think it's implied that the Earth Lanterns (as just Green Lanterns, no entity shenanigans) sans Jessica and Simon are all on about the same level.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Actually Hal has enough women in his life, if Pol is to be revisited it would be a good storyline for Salaak. Though it would be a cool playoff if Iona is all 'Hal is Pol', Hal is thinking 'no I am not' and Salaak is like 'I am not him either but I still love me some Iona'. Having Salaak beat out Lady killer Hal for the girl would be an entertaining twist. Even though I am a Hal guy, I am still wanting him with Arisia so having him lose out to Salaak would be cool.


That was a fun storyline.  I'm all for Salaak having a recurring love-interest!  We'd have to retcon how Iona's people screwed with her brain though - that was as creepy as Hal dating "underage" Arisia.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The hair alone is proof that mini run was no bueno (in spite of the power boost).

----------


## Johnny

I thought Ethan's DC You Hal didn't look that bad. Tan's though looked terrible.

Martin Coccolo did some nice fill-ins. Id' like to see him draw some HJ issues.

----------


## liwanag

> Actually Hal has enough women in his life, if Pol is to be revisited it would be a good storyline for Salaak. Though it would be a cool playoff if Iona is all 'Hal is Pol', Hal is thinking 'no I am not' and Salaak is like 'I am not him either but I still love me some Iona'. Having Salaak beat out Lady killer Hal for the girl would be an entertaining twist. Even though I am a Hal guy, I am still wanting him with Arisia so having him lose out to Salaak would be cool.


i'm confused. how is salaak connected to pol manning?

----------


## Margaret

> That was a fun storyline.  I'm all for Salaak having a recurring love-interest!  We'd have to retcon how Iona's people screwed with her brain though - that was as creepy as Hal dating "underage" Arisia.


GL writers are pretty creative, but not always in a good way.

----------


## Margaret

> i'm confused. how is salaak connected to pol manning?


After Hal came back to the present, Iona kinda went insane because she missed him. In order to avoid conflict with the monks, the solar council once again took another GL to their time and gave him the Pol Manning persona. It was Salaak

----------


## Johnny

I recently re-read the Futures End GL issue and I'm still wondering if this was a "What If" type issue, or if it was really meant to hint towards the future. On one panel you could see Hal's DC You trench coat on the sofa, on others he talks about some catastrophic event on Earth that he couldn't be a part of because he was off in space, after which he swore he would never leave the planet afterwards. Sounds like a What If type scenario. The ending was nice too.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ho9o8EKCI7...2BLantern3.jpg


EDIT: Yep, there it is.

----------


## Frontier

I think a lot of the Futures End stuff was just fun "What If" stories of possible futures based around those events, especially since most of the writers who handled those stories left the titles shortly after the event. 

Granted, Venditti is still on the title, but I think the events that caused Hal to feel that way are probably no longer a factor. 

I still wish he was back on Earth though  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Same, Frontier.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> I think a lot of the Futures End stuff was just fun "What If" stories of possible futures based around those events, especially since most of the writers who handled those stories left the titles shortly after the event. 
> 
> Granted, Venditti is still on the title, but I think the events that caused Hal to feel that way are probably no longer a factor. 
> 
> I still wish he was back on Earth though .


The Futures End one shots are what-ifs. At that point in the GL title there didn't seem to be much of a long game enough to influence five years later (when Futures End is set), although some aspects do seem to foreshadow the events of the first Renegade arc. Specifically Hal and Relic fighting a Black Lantern at the Source Wall.

The issues that led to how John and Kyle were portrayed were resolved by the end of the GLC and New Guardians runs respectively. The FE scenario for New Guardians is deeply relevant to the final three issues.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> After Hal came back to the present, Iona kinda went insane because she missed him. In order to avoid conflict with the monks, the solar council once again took another GL to their time and gave him the Pol Manning persona. It was Salaak


that would be funny if people mistook hal for salaak.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Only Sinestro can pull off the Hitler hair style.

Just look at how both Hal & Sinestro part their hair.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


Is that a detail from a comic book panel?  Some Elseworlds thing?  (looking at Hal's outfit ... art seems a bit Jim Lee-ish from the hair...)

----------


## vartox

> I recently re-read the Futures End GL issue and I'm still wondering if this was a "What If" type issue, or if it was really meant to hint towards the future. On one panel you could see Hal's DC You trench coat on the sofa, on others he talks about some catastrophic event on Earth that he couldn't be a part of because he was off in space, after which he swore he would never leave the planet afterwards. Sounds like a What If type scenario. The ending was nice too.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Ho9o8EKCI7...2BLantern3.jpg
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yep, there it is.


Huh, the jacket laying on his couch does look a bit like the DCYou coat. I figured it was just a one shot story although I suppose you could take Hal seeing Relic at the Source Wall as a bit of foreshadowing even though it was under different circumstances. I think the catastrophic event on earth was the war or whatever that happened between Earth 0 and Earth 2? I don't think that was ever clarified much in Futures End or World's End.

I would like to see Hal on earth a bit more though. I miss him getting to interact with other heroes and it's always fun when he gets to see his brother.

----------


## Johnny

> Is that a detail from a comic book panel?  Some Elseworlds thing?  (looking at Hal's outfit ... art seems a bit Jim Lee-ish from the hair...)


I think it's just fan art.




> I would like to see Hal on earth a bit more though. I miss him getting to interact with other heroes and it's always fun when he gets to see his brother.


I'm pretty sure Venditti and Humphries said there would be a crossover somewhere down the line. That's my hope to see him on Earth for a little while, other than that I'm not sure when it could happen. Who wants to bet that after him and Kyle restore the Blue Lanterns, next he would go search for the Indigo Tribe for whatever reason. They would keep sending the guy further and further in space. lol

----------


## liwanag

wish had a part in the jl vs ss event. especially with dr polaris part of the story. been wishing that hal gets back earth side.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks Ion-ish...

----------


## Johnny

> Looks Ion-ish...

----------


## silly

> 


i like the idea of green lantern crackling with power. maybe a version of them going super saiyan.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


You can't see me worshipers of evil's might...

----------


## sifighter

> 


What's this from I haven't seen it before?

----------


## Frontier

> What's this from I haven't seen it before?


I think it was from a month of Flash variants (was it celebrating an anniversary?).

----------


## sifighter

> I think it was from a month of Flash variants (was it celebrating an anniversary?).


Oh I was hoping for some crossover between Flash and Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corp, but hey it looks pretty cool.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WillieMorgan

> I think it was from a month of Flash variants (was it celebrating an anniversary?).


Yeah, it was to commemorate the Flash's 75th anniversary just a couple of years ago.

I suppose technically it should be Jay Garrick speeding his way across there but hey hum.

----------


## WillieMorgan

Here's another variant from the same range (Hal related obviously):

----------


## Sirzechs

> What's this from I haven't seen it before?


It was from Flash month  the 75th anniversary of the Flash's first appearance, paying homage to Sinestro Corps war special.

----------


## Margaret

> Here's another variant from the same range (Hal related obviously):


Has it ever occurred to anyone whether Hal can sing or not?

----------


## gwangung

> Has it ever occurred to anyone whether Hal can sing or not?


Certainly not to Hal...he'd dive in there no matter what people said about his singing....

----------


## jbmasta

> Certainly not to Hal...he'd dive in there no matter what people said about his singing....


Guy wouldn't tolerate any hecklers, Kyle would probably do a love song with his love interest (she'd then probably trip over a wire or something since his love interests don't have much luck) and John just wouldn't unless he was plastered. Hal would most likely do it to try impress Carol. What are the odds they'd all be space-themed songs, or some Frank Sinatra? After all, it ain't easy being green.

----------


## silly

ok now, i think hal might just surprise us all and prove that he has a nice singing voice.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to PoTA/GL #3. And hey, Kyle is a GL!

----------


## Frontier

> Cover to PoTA/GL #3. And hey, Kyle is a GL!


Oooh! I really like this art  :Big Grin: .

Love seeing Kyle as a GL! And Arisia looks pretty cute too  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## mrumsey

> Cover to PoTA/GL #3. And hey, Kyle is a GL!


So's Duck Dodgers! (Above Arisia's knee)

----------


## juan678

Universal Power Ring, a weapon created by the Guardians that harnesses the power of the emotional spectrum. 
http://comicbook.com/2017/01/10/a-ne...-lantern-and-/

----------


## Johnny

By Simone Bianchi.

----------


## silly

> So's Duck Dodgers! (Above Arisia's knee)


cool. thanks for pointing him out. hal really needs to take better care of his laundry.

----------


## j9ac9k

_C'mon_, Bianchi - Green Lantern has _green_ boots --- *GREEN!! :/*

----------


## silly

> By Simone Bianchi.


this is my dream jla lineup. only 2 missing is martian manhunter and hawkgirl.

----------


## silly

> _C'mon_, Bianchi - Green Lantern has _green_ boots --- *GREEN!! :/*


yep, those are some funky boots for hal.

----------


## Johnny

Hellooo nurse.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

The armored Parallax look is still my alternative favorite look but the classic post rebirth look is still the default "classic" Hal for me. Silver age always seemed weird without the green shoulders, looked like Hal was wearing a green 'wife beater' T-shirt

----------


## Frontier

Heh, the gang is finally back together and it feels so good  :Wink: .

Nice moment between Hal and Tomar-Tu as well  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


It's been a long-time coming  :Smile: .

----------


## phantom1592

> The armored Parallax look is still my alternative favorite look but the classic post rebirth look is still the default "classic" Hal for me. Silver age always seemed weird without the green shoulders, looked like Hal was wearing a green 'wife beater' T-shirt


Yeah... I'm not a fan of that mk1 costume either... It also didn't last very long. by issue 30-something he had the REAL silver age costume complete with the shoulders that remained unchained till... heck, till Parallax if you don't count the hair greying. So they should REALLY have another spot on that list marked 1964 or 1965... it gives way too much weight to that mk1 suit. 

Kind of like the Arkham City game that referred to the classic blue and grey with the yellow oval costume as 'the 70's costume'... Noooooo He wore that in the 70's, 80's, 90's through Knightfall  and up till a bit past Zero hour. To date it's STILL Batman's most consistent look. Give some props where they're due people   :Wink: 


On a separate note, does anyone have or read the issue where he got the shoulders? DId they have an explaination, or did the artist just change it up and everyone in-universe act like it was always like that?

----------


## vartox

> 


It's nice to see them all working together, it's been a long time!




> On a separate note, does anyone have or read the issue where he got the shoulders? DId they have an explaination, or did the artist just change it up and everyone in-universe act like it was always like that?


I have read it although I don't recall the exact issue. I don't think they called any attention to it in-universe, it was just different with no explanation.

----------


## Margaret

Yellow and Green unite, and next they're on a quest to look for the blue lanterns...I smell an event coming, because the last time something similar happened it was before blackest night.

----------


## liwanag

> Oooh! I really like this art .
> 
> Love seeing Kyle as a GL! And Arisia looks pretty cute too .


arisia does look cute here. like the hair and all. well, everybody looks cute here, even kilowog.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


Great rundown of Hal's looks.  I'm missing his "Super-7" outfit though if you're going with Elseworlds.  I thought that was a good look. (aside from the boots being white...)

----------


## Amacent

> http://orig14.deviantart.net/3ec7/f/2009/066/3/d/hal_jordan_by_videsh_by_wrathofkhan.jpg


Big Hal fan here (he's my favorite after Superman), just wanted to thank you for posting this image. I've been using it as my phone wallpaper for a while now.  :Stick Out Tongue:  It's exactly how I like my Hal drawn, a bit older and more experienced.

----------


## Johnny

Basically nothing new, but still. Thoughts on who's writing it?




> *Warner Bros Sets David Goyer, Justin Rhodes For ‘Green Lantern Corps’*
> 
> _EXCLUSIVE: Warner Bros and DC are moving aggressively on a new screen version of Green Lantern. They’ve set David Goyer to write the script with Justin Rhodes for Green Lantern Corps, with Goyer producing and with DC heads Geoff Johns and Jon Berg exec producing. The new version is described as Lethal Weapon in space, and it’s based on a comic book origin story. The focus will be on two characters: Hal Jordan and John Stewart. The latter is an African American Marine sniper before he joined the Lantern Corps and the story very much focuses on his relationship with Jordan and the Corps. The story was conceived by Goyer and Johns.It’s unclear whether the studio would reengage with Ryan Reynolds, who starred in the disappointing first film and is soaring with Deadpool and working on its sequel. They will get a script and move quickly to get a director, so this project now has a beating heart.
> 
> Beyond his pedigree as scripter of superhero series that includes the Dark Knight series and most recently Batman V Superman, Goyer recently signed on to script a virtual reality project based on Star Wars. He is repped by WME.
> 
> Rhodes, whose script work includes the upcoming Guillermo del Toro-directed Fantastic Voyage remake (on which Goyer is exec producer), is repped by WME and Madhouse_
> 
> Source: http://deadline.com/2017/01/green-la...dc-1201884133/

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Basically nothing new, but still. Thoughts on who's writing it?


I am very uneasy, tbh.

Even with Johns being involved, I have no clue on which version of Hal he will use. I am hoping he will use a more mature & experienced Hal Jordan.

I was hoping for something more outside the box.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I don't think that hilghly of Goyer but I'm glad Johns would be able to police him since he is overseeing the whole thing. Also, it says "based on a comic book origin story" so I'm thinking it can't be about both characters' origin, so I do think it's more likely that Hal is the experienced mentor type and John is the new recruit.

----------


## Frontier

I hope they cast well and the writing and character portrayals are up to par. That's really all I can say at this point beyond just being happy that they _are_ going to be using both Hal and John  :Smile: .

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I hope they cast well and the writing and character portrayals are up to par. That's really all I can say at this point beyond just being happy that they _are_ going to be using both Hal and John .


I've always been confident that it would play out that way Frontier. Not necessarily because of any fan-boy reasons but simply because they dropped the ball so badly last time out.

I always thought that they'd mix things up for the reboot rather than follow the same formula and use just Hal again.

This announcement doesn't have me shouting from the rooftops if I'm being honest (the screenwriters not the buddy cop theme). Thank Heavens for some kind of news though.

----------


## Sunday

so, uh, with the movie coming out in a couple years think they'll renew GL:TAS?

----------


## Margaret

> Yeah, I don't think that hilghly of Goyer but I'm glad Johns would be able to police him since he is overseeing the whole thing. Also, it says "based on a comic book origin story" so I'm thinking it can't be about both characters' origin, so I do think it's more likely that Hal is the experienced mentor type and John is the new recruit.


Since they're going to go Lethal Weapon style, it seems like Hal is the loose canon and John is the straight-laced veteran. I hope I'm wrong though.

----------


## Johnny

> Since they're going to go Lethal Weapon style, it seems like Hal is the loose canon and John is the straight-laced veteran. I hope I'm wrong though.


Well, it describes John as "an African American Marine sniper before he joined the Lantern Corps" so maybe this would partially be a John Stewart origin story, with Hal already being a GL for awhile. If so, John can't be the veteran here. In any event, I hope they come up with a reasonable explanation for where the hell Hal was during every catastrophe his home world has faced in the past few years.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if Simon and Jessica's current League status is a precursor to how Hal and John will work in the League?

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, it describes John as "an African American Marine sniper before he joined the Lantern Corps" so maybe this would partially be a John Stewart origin story, with Hal already being a GL for awhile. If so, John can't be the veteran here. In any event, I hope they come up with a reasonable explanation for where the hell Hal was during every catastrophe his home world has faced in the past few years.



Ehhhh... I have no problem with that. Those catastrophe's were FAST.  Zod shows up, destroys metropolis 1/2 hour later... dead.   A month later, Doomsday shows up, 15 minutes later is dead.  It's not like some massive drawn out invasion campaign that took weeks or months to deal with. Movie stuff is FAST... If Hal was diverting an asteroid from another planet it'd be over before he knew it.

----------


## Margaret

> Well, it describes John as "an African American Marine sniper before he joined the Lantern Corps" so maybe this would partially be a John Stewart origin story, with Hal already being a GL for awhile. If so, John can't be the veteran here. In any event, I hope they come up with a reasonable explanation for where the hell Hal was during every catastrophe his home world has faced in the past few years.


Well, it'll probably be something along the line of "busy fending off alien invasion in deep space". With GL, AWOL is always easy to explain.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, it'll probably be something along the line of "busy fending off alien invasion in deep space". With GL, AWOL is always easy to explain.


Worst part about it... is technically Zod WAS an alien invasion trying to destroy earth!! It's EXACTLY what the GL corps are stationed in that sector to prevent. Easy enough to explain away, but MAN that has to irk Hal that there was finally a home invasion and he MISSED it.

----------


## Margaret

> Worst part about it... is technically Zod WAS an alien invasion trying to destroy earth!! It's EXACTLY what the GL corps are stationed in that sector to prevent. Easy enough to explain away, but MAN that has to irk Hal that there was finally a home invasion and he MISSED it.


oh...well, now that you mention it. I forgot about Zod. But how about this? Because Hal (as an honor guard?) was busy fending off alien invasion in some other galaxies that he couldn't tend to his own section so the Guardians decide to choose another 2814 GL....boom, John Stewart?

----------


## silly

> Worst part about it... is technically Zod WAS an alien invasion trying to destroy earth!! It's EXACTLY what the GL corps are stationed in that sector to prevent. Easy enough to explain away, but MAN that has to irk Hal that there was finally a home invasion and he MISSED it.


the kryptonian threat should have right up green lanterns jurisdiction. perhaps they could show scenes where hal dealt with the rest of zod's fleet/group.

----------


## phantom1592

There's always that inconsistency that says one man just CAN'T patrol an entire space sector... but at the same time that IS there job.  So yeah, there really isn't any great way to deal with invasions in OTHER people's stories... because he's SUPPOSED to deal with that. Whatever realistic issue prevents it is irrelevant, because that's what he's spent decades doing EXACTLY this. 

So yeah, it's easy to say he was offworld but to come out and say they need to recruit more because he couldn't cut it... I don't like that message. 

I think my personal preference is that the guardians chose not to alert him to it because they wanted to see what would happen.  They had been watching this lone Kryptonian refuge  and wanted to see what he would/could do and were holding the corps in reserve to see the outcome. It's the kind of 'bigger picture' thing that the guardians would have done years ago. 

After all, they only lost PART of ONE city... it's not the like the planet was destroyed or anything.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> the kryptonian threat should have right up green lanterns jurisdiction. perhaps they could show scenes where hal dealt with the rest of zod's fleet/group.


Unless Hal was training at that time.

If we go by the old SUperfriends Sinestro of hiding in another dimension-you could say Hal was there with Sinestro training.

----------


## phantom1592

> Unless Hal was training at that time.
> 
> If we go by the old SUperfriends Sinestro of hiding in another dimension-you could say Hal was there with Sinestro training.


The problem is John Stewart... Having a rookie Hal training is fine, but not if they plan on immediately having him also be a veteran. Really not digging this buddy cop version... OR the marine sniper concept. My all time LEAST favorite John. 


If "I" were doing the movie... I would have had Abin Sur get notified about the invasion, try to help, get shot out of the air, and have the ring go off an try to find Hal as his replacement. In all the reboots, retcons and such... I've never seen a decent Abin Sur death yet, so really killed by kryptonian invasion explains both WHY he was killed, AND why Hal wasn't around for the fight. 

Not to mention helps tie things together in the cinematic universe. 

Heck... the more I think of it, that invasion was in 2013... Even if GLcorps comes out in 2018 or whatever... they could STILL use that for Hal's origin.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal could have been the GL in another sector, like John was in the DCAU before JL.

Perhaps John is the level-headed, by the book rookie while Hal is the maverick veteran.

----------


## Johnny

Hal is either going to be an older vet as in white streaks Hal, or a younger/yet experienced/can still pass off as a mentor type like he was in GL: TAS.

----------


## Frontier

I do hope that, with DC going forward with this movie, we see the kind of promotion for Green Lantern across all media that we got at the height of the Johns run.

----------


## FishyZombie

It'll be weird if Hal is the older one since they're going with a Barry Allen that's even younger than Grant Gustin. I wanna see a quality Flash/GL team up damnit!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is either going to be an older vet as in white streaks Hal, or a younger/yet experienced/can still pass off as a mentor type like he was in GL: TAS.


I hope they don't go Officer & A Gentlemen route with Hal & John.

I think most folks know Louis Gossett Jr.'s character in that film was the basis for the DCAU John Stewart.

----------


## mrumsey

I've always thought the Lethal Weapon route was the best way to re-introduce the Corps on screen.  Not the age difference at all, but in the personality of a maverick Hal partnered with a by the book John.  Hal slightly more experienced but being about the same age.  Mainly, he's the pre-existing GL, still new on the job, and the Guardians realize that they need two GLs/sector due to some new threat which pulls John into it.  I'd actually envisioned this more as a Hal/Kilowog pairing, but this still works I think.

----------


## silly

> It'll be weird if Hal is the older one since they're going with a Barry Allen that's even younger than Grant Gustin. I wanna see a quality Flash/GL team up damnit!


same here. i prefer for hal to be in the same age group as barry.

----------


## phantom1592

I agree... but I also hate to see the problems get compounded. The problem is that Flash is poorly cast with someone WAY too young... I'd hate to see that same stigma shown on Hal. Hal and Barry should be the same age... but so should Barry and Bruce and Clark...

----------


## j9ac9k

> I've always thought the Lethal Weapon route was the best way to re-introduce the Corps on screen.  Not the age difference at all, but in the personality of a maverick Hal partnered with a by the book John.  Hal slightly more experienced but being about the same age.


So, more like "Starsky & Hutch" in space...  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

I wonder, depending on how old Hal's is or his status as a GL, if Sinestro might still be with the Corps. by the time of this movie? 

Maybe part of the plot will be Hal and John exposing his machinations and then taking on a newly formed Sinestro Corps.?

----------


## jbmasta

> so, uh, with the movie coming out in a couple years think they'll renew GL:TAS?


It'd do well under Netflix, who aren't hampered by needing to have a toy line.

----------


## silly

> I agree... but I also hate to see the problems get compounded. The problem is that Flash is poorly cast with someone WAY too young... I'd hate to see that same stigma shown on Hal. Hal and Barry should be the same age... but so should Barry and Bruce and Clark...


definitely agree on this.

----------


## jbmasta

> I wonder, depending on how old Hal's is or his status as a GL, if Sinestro might still be with the Corps. by the time of this movie? 
> 
> Maybe part of the plot will be Hal and John exposing his machinations and then taking on a newly formed Sinestro Corps.?


That'd mean that even if it's only the one movie we still get to see Sinestro with the yellow ring. 

The final act of the 2011 movie could have been Sinestro wearing the newly forged yellow ring and trying to hijack Parallax's power, with Hal having to fight both the Fear entity and the rogue Sinestro. Sinestro siphons off enough power from Parallax for Hal to defeat the entity, and leaves. The stinger or post-credits scene is Sinestro forging more yellow rings, declaring his intent to take the Guardians to war for what he perceives as their inability to recognise the strength of fear. This lessens the idea of Hal being the perfect hero and uses Sinestro more, as well as showcasing the power of fear. Hal and the rest of the Corps are aware of the threat Sinestro now poses, and it opens up the idea of the emotional spectrum.

----------


## silly

haven't read that sinestro will be part of the movie in 2020. 


he better be.

----------


## silly

> So, more like "Starsky & Hutch" in space...


starsky and hutch was a bit before my time. but when it comes to hal's personality, i like his portrayal in gltas the most.

----------


## silly

> The problem is John Stewart... Having a rookie Hal training is fine, but not if they plan on immediately having him also be a veteran. Really not digging this buddy cop version... OR the marine sniper concept. My all time LEAST favorite John. 
> 
> 
> If "I" were doing the movie... I would have had Abin Sur get notified about the invasion, try to help, get shot out of the air, and have the ring go off an try to find Hal as his replacement. In all the reboots, retcons and such... I've never seen a decent Abin Sur death yet, so really killed by kryptonian invasion explains both WHY he was killed, AND why Hal wasn't around for the fight. 
> 
> Not to mention helps tie things together in the cinematic universe. 
> 
> Heck... the more I think of it, that invasion was in 2013... Even if GLcorps comes out in 2018 or whatever... they could STILL use that for Hal's origin.


tying abin sur to the kryptonian invasion would make a more cohesive dceu. that would mean hal was in training during the doomsday disaster.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Is this from an issue, or just a piece of artwork?

----------


## Johnny

> 


Not bad. Any idea who's the artist?

----------


## liwanag

> 


it's time to finally #UniteTheSeven

----------


## liwanag

> Great rundown of Hal's looks.  I'm missing his "Super-7" outfit though if you're going with Elseworlds.  I thought that was a good look. (aside from the boots being white...)


not exactly sure what super 7 refers to. is this it?

----------


## liwanag

> The armored Parallax look is still my alternative favorite look but the classic post rebirth look is still the default "classic" Hal for me. Silver age always seemed weird without the green shoulders, looked like Hal was wearing a green 'wife beater' T-shirt


yeah, the parallax armor really had a great design. one of my favorite alternate look for hal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I agree... but I also hate to see the problems get compounded. The problem is that Flash is poorly cast with someone WAY too young... I'd hate to see that same stigma shown on Hal. Hal and Barry should be the same age... but so should Barry and Bruce and Clark...


WB has all the ages messed up.

----------


## buffalorock

> not exactly sure what super 7 refers to. is this it?


It was from a two part Elseworlds Annual. Rather than turn into Parallax, Hal's guilt led him to leave Earth and bury Coast City's dead in outer space since Earth had been invaded.

----------


## j9ac9k

> starsky and hutch was a bit before my time. but when it comes to hal's personality, i like his portrayal in gltas the most.


Agreed there.  Hal in the animated show had all aspects of his characterization in the right measures so that he was still risk-taking and confident, but not so much that it detracted from him being a hero and competent GL.

And in terms of the GLC movie, I don't need to see Sinestro's fall from grace - I think they can just jump into Sin Corps War (if they go that way, but who knows what it'll even be about?  If they're going to need to tie it into the greater DCEU, then maybe something with the Anti-Monitor?)

----------


## Margaret

> WB has all the ages messed up.


I actually like the way they age Batman, but yes, Barry being too young that I'm not a fan. If they wanted a young and funny Flash they should have gone with Wally West

----------


## Johnny

I was about to say they were clearly influenced by the TV show(young Barry, African-American Iris, etc) but then I remembered that Ezra Miller was cast as Barry in 2014 when the show had just started, so they must have always had the idea of making live-action Barry younger. Yeah I don't get it either.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I actually like the way they age Batman, but yes, Barry being too young that I'm not a fan. If they wanted a young and funny Flash they should have gone with Wally West


That is one of the many things that bugs me about this Batman. The guy is past 40, yet he runs around like a super soldier.

I would have preferred a less socially awkward Barry. I think Ezra would have been a great Wally.

----------


## Phoenixx9

> 


This is so good!

I am a fan of (the original) Power Ring, so glad to see he got a little guy, too!

----------


## Margaret

> That is one of the many things that bugs me about this Batman. The guy is past 40, yet he runs around like a super soldier.
> 
> I would have preferred a less socially awkward Barry. I think Ezra would have been a great Wally.


Haha, he's Batman. Surely an early to mid 40 Bruce Wayne is more than capable of kicking butts. Look at Tom Cruise. The dude is 53 but still running around doing his own stunts. This version is based off Frank Miller's Dark Knight anyway- past his prime, war-weary and cynical. I like it. An older Bruce has the experience and wisdom that the young him doesn't, which make him even more worthy of being the only man among Gods.
I'm just sad that with Erza Miller's Barry wouldn't never have the dynamics Flash is supposed to have with Hal, with Barry as the class clown I mean.

----------


## liwanag

> It was from a two part Elseworlds Annual. Rather than turn into Parallax, Hal's guilt led him to leave Earth and bury Coast City's dead in outer space since Earth had been invaded.


oh yeah, i forgot about gravedigger hal. he was one of the very few survivors in that elseworlds strory

----------


## Frontier

> I was about to say they were clearly influenced by the TV show(young Barry, African-American Iris, etc) but then I remembered that Ezra Miller was cast as Barry in 2014 when the show had just started, so they must have always had the idea of making live-action Barry younger. Yeah I don't get it either.


They probably wanted a hip, comedic young, Flash ala Wally in DCAU.

----------


## silly

> 


heh. this is cute.

hal has been blessed with an iconic costume. very little has changed since the silver age.

god of light hal has a really cool design. love the headgear.

parallax hal looks regal and powerful.

and, i wasn't aware of 1001 emerald nights hal.

----------


## silly

> They probably wanted a hip, comedic young, Flash ala Wally in DCAU.


barry should have been the same age with hal, and wally with nigthwing and cyborg. oh well.

----------


## liwanag

me.. after hearing green lantern news...

----------


## Johnny

To be honest it was really nothing newsworthy to me, we've known about the buddy cop thing for years now, and I'm not sure about Goyer but it is nice to know the project is at least in active development. I'm only hoping that Hal isn't turned into an elder statesman here. If John is the new Lantern, doesn't mean Hal has to be some middle-aged veteran. I could see GL TAS Hal who was experienced and tenured yet still in his prime, be some sort of quasi-mentor to a slightly younger John. But no 45 year old Hal, please. That basically gives the character a shorter shelf life in movies.

----------


## liwanag

> To be honest it was really nothing newsworthy to me, we've known about the buddy cop thing for years now, and I'm not sure about Goyer but it is nice to know the project is at least in active development. I'm only hoping that Hal isn't turned into an elder statesman here. If John is the new Lantern, doesn't mean Hal has to be some middle-aged veteran. I could see GL TAS Hal who was experienced and tenured yet still in his prime, be some sort of quasi-mentor to a slightly younger John. But no 45 year old Hal, please. That basically gives the character a shorter shelf life in movies.



i have the same sentiments. I am hoping to see multiple sequels of green lantern corps with hal in it. 

actually, what i was hoping for was for sinestro to still take hal under his wing and teach him how to ring sling, before sinestro loses his way.

----------


## Johnny

Poor fake Lobo.

----------


## j9ac9k

One interesting thing about an older, more experienced Hal in the movies is that it could feed into the Batman/GL rivalry that Johns loves since Batman is also older.  Hal won't likely take orders as well as the younger Cyborg and Flash.

----------


## Frontier

> Poor fake Lobo.


I'd be lying if I said this didn't leave a huge grin on my face  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

No kidding. That panel was savage af.

----------


## Johnny

Obviously people always think of Nathan Fillion or Josh Keaton, I think David Boreanaz and Chris Meloni were also really good voices for Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> Poor fake Lobo.


Well, I'm glad they used some common sense in that occasion...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> One interesting thing about an older, more experienced Hal in the movies is that it could feed into the Batman/GL rivalry that Johns loves since Batman is also older.  Hal won't likely take orders as well as the younger Cyborg and Flash.


That is something to consider: cranky uncle vs cool uncle.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Obviously people always think of Nathan Fillion or Josh Keaton, I think David Boreanaz and Chris Meloni were also really good voices for Hal.


It's also funny how some of the actors, with a personal trainer/make-up/de-aged by 5 years or so, could play a live action Hal.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Obviously people always think of Nathan Fillion or Josh Keaton, I think David Boreanaz and Chris Meloni were also really good voices for Hal.


Keaton gets my vote with Meloni as second.  I like Fillion, but it's too distracting to me when he plays Hal - I just picture Fillion.

----------


## silly

> Keaton gets my vote with Meloni as second.  I like Fillion, but it's too distracting to me when he plays Hal - I just picture Fillion.


keaton for me because of gltas. then nathan fillion.

----------


## Troian

> Obviously people always think of Nathan Fillion or Josh Keaton, I think David Boreanaz and Chris Meloni were also really good voices for Hal.


I really liked Justin Kirk as Hal tbh. Even if the movie wasn't the best.

----------


## silly

[IMG]https://cdna.**********.com/p/assets/images/images/003/405/560/large/junior-logoifiti-sentry-greenlantern.jpg?1478593304[/IMG]

----------


## Johnny

Hal cameo at 0:30.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal cameo at 0:30.


sigh. 10 char.

----------


## Margaret

> Hal cameo at 0:30.


Sigh...I could hardly contain my excitement. A cameo... Haven't given Justice League Action a try yet but I was hoping Hal would finally be included in the main line-up. Apparently not then.

----------


## liwanag

> Sigh...I could hardly contain my excitement. A cameo... Haven't given Justice League Action a try yet but I was hoping Hal would finally be included in the main line-up. Apparently not then.


i kinda felt jealous that the space cab guy was in the opening credits and hal was not... sigh..

----------


## Johnny

> Sigh...I could hardly contain my excitement. A cameo... Haven't given Justice League Action a try yet but I was hoping Hal would finally be included in the main line-up. Apparently not then.


Other than the big 3, there's not really a main line-up. They team up with different characters in every episode. It's a fun show overall. I hoped Hal would've showed up already too, but Flash has showed up just once and Aquaman is totally absent. I think Hal is supposed to make his actual debut in one of the next episodes, called "Say Orange". How can we possibly guess who the villain is. It is funny that there was already a Red Lantern Corps episode but GL is yet to make a full-fledged appearance.

----------


## liwanag

> Other than the big 3, there's not really a main line-up. They team up with different characters in every episode. It's a fun show overall. I hoped Hal would've showed up already too, but Flash has showed up just once and Aquaman is totally absent. I think Hal is supposed to make his actual debut in one of the next episodes, called "Say Orange". How can we possibly guess who the villain is. It is funny that there was already a Red Lantern Corps episode but GL is yet to make a full-fledged appearance.


i hope josh keaton worked on more than one episode.

----------


## liwanag

care to guess on who made the hole in the wall...

----------


## j9ac9k

Why are they under water?

----------


## John Ossie

> care to guess on who made the hole in the wall...


LOL.  Sinestro looks like he's going on a rant in that picture and everyone else is like looking away trying to pretend he's not there LOL.




> Why are they under water?


Cool background? That's the only guess I can think of right now.

----------


## Frontier

> care to guess on who made the hole in the wall...


It feels weird that it looks like Sinestro is also reprimanding Kilowog and Tomar-Re given they're generally depicted as equals and Kilowog's the one you expect to reprimand someone  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> Why are they under water?


I guess that's how the artist wanted to depict space....?

----------


## silly

> care to guess on who made the hole in the wall...


usually that would be guy gardner. but since sinestro is still a green lantern, it could definitely be a certain pilot from earth.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Gosh am I glad this design is gone.

----------


## RedWhiteAndBlueSupes

> Gosh am I glad this design is gone.


Yeah, +1 there.  Being a 90's kid I never really saw a lot of Green lantern stuff outside of the DCAU, or Kyle Rayner era GL, I always like the Green Lantern it just wasn't something that I really ever wanted to get into. That was until Green Lantern:Rebirth came in 2004 for a young kid never reading Hal before that it really got me interested in the Green Lantern Corps and Hal. Hal is just the greatest Lantern far and away in my opinion, I love his 'no fear' attitude, his military background, and his "take charge" attitude, I've just always liked characters like that. I can remember some older friends saying how surprised they were he came back. "Emerald Twilight was just too permanent yada yada" but boy I'm glad he did cause I love me some Hal Jordan.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


hey... this looks cool. where is this from?

----------


## Johnny

No clue man, saw someone sharing it on twitter. Apparently the artist clearly likes the rumors of Armie Hammer playing Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Gosh am I glad this design is gone.


You no like Green Gambit, Mon Ami?

----------


## Johnny

Haha, I kinda liked how EVS and Martin Coccolo drew him, but Tan? Ugh.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> No clue man, saw someone sharing it on twitter. Apparently the artist clearly likes the rumors of Armie Hammer playing Hal.


I will laugh so hard if he plays Hal. He would be the age, imo. However, Hammer's height would mean yet another member of the JL is taller than Superman!

Ben, Jason, Ray, and possibly Armie are all NBA shooting guard tall, or NFL wide receiver tall.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I will laugh so hard if he plays Hal. He would be the age, imo. However, Hammer's height would mean yet another member of the JL is taller than Superman!
> 
> Ben, Jason, Ray, and possibly Armie are all NBA shooting guard tall, or NFL wide receiver tall.


If so, I imagine Supes doing a lot of floating during their group scenes...  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

> Haha, I kinda liked how EVS and Martin Coccolo drew him, but Tan? Ugh.


I didn't like either one of them drawing Hal with long hair tbh (forget Tan. Nothing against him but the guy couldn't even get Hal's usual hair right, let alone his long hair). Renegade Hal looked like a hobo with greasy, unkempt mane and that's just weird. I get that it was kind of the point since he was playing rogue lantern, but personally I'd like to think that Hal is a little vain when it comes to his hair.

----------


## Margaret

> If so, I imagine Supes doing a lot of floating during their group scenes...



And Bruce being salty because he has to look up to both Clark and Hal when he talks...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I will laugh so hard if he plays Hal. He would be the age, imo. However, Hammer's height would mean yet another member of the JL is taller than Superman!
> 
> Ben, Jason, Ray, and possibly Armie are all NBA shooting guard tall, or NFL wide receiver tall.





> If so, I imagine Supes doing a lot of floating during their group scenes...


He's already floating in the group shot Johnny posted!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I didn't like either one of them drawing Hal with long hair tbh (forget Tan. Nothing against him but the guy couldn't even get Hal's usual hair right, let alone his long hair). Renegade Hal looked like a hobo with greasy, unkempt mane and that's just weird. I get that it was kind of the point since he was playing rogue lantern, but *personally I'd like to think that Hal is a little vain when it comes to his hair.*


Someone needs to write a story about that.

----------


## Margaret

> Someone needs to write a story about that.


Indeed. I would love to see Hal coming out of a death battle and the first thing he did would be conjuring up some mirror to fix his hair.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> I didn't like either one of them drawing Hal with long hair tbh (forget Tan. Nothing against him but the guy couldn't even get Hal's usual hair right, let alone his long hair). Renegade Hal looked like a hobo with greasy, unkempt mane and that's just weird. I get that it was kind of the point since he was playing rogue lantern, but personally I'd like to think that Hal is a little vain when it comes to his hair.


I didn't hate the design itself but nobody ever drew it to my satisfaction. Hal always looked off somehow. I also imagine he's a bit vain about his hair /looks so even as a renegade hobo he'd probably still shower and brush his hair  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Indeed. I would love to see Hal coming out of a death battle and the first thing he did would be conjuring up some mirror to fix his hair.


 I'd love that too. Just checks his hair with a construct mirror real quick then back to business. 





> 


This is brilliant.

----------


## Frontier

> 


They should replace this with a picture of Flash being buddy-buddy with Cyborg in the movies and Green Arrow in the Arrowverse  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> 


lol. if only i knew zack snyders e-mail, i would.

----------


## Sunday

> 


yeah this is perfect

----------


## silly

> 


could this be the same situation with injustice 2?

----------


## JediKage

Nah John is a Premium skin so Hal is the most likely lantern unless they but in Cruz or Baz.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to #18 by Mikel Janin.

----------


## liwanag

> Cover to #18 by V Ken Marion.


man, that looks eerie and so awesome

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cover to #18 by V Ken Marion.


Wait...is that Boodikka underneath Guy?

----------


## Johnny

Seems like it. Also interesting that neither EVS nor Sandoval draws the April issues. Maybe the next arc would be big and they need to get ahead.

----------


## silly

> Cover to #18 by Mikel Janin.


awesome cover. if theres a 3rd gl title coming, i vote for mikel janin.

----------


## jbmasta

> Cover to #18 by Mikel Janin.


Unless this is a decoy cover it appears Kyle sticks with White. Of course this may not be the actual cover, and we'll see the real McCoy once issue 17, and learn of Kyle's decision in that issue regarding the ring he will wear.

----------


## j9ac9k

Great cover -- where did everybody's rings go??? (that orange glow doesn't bode well)

----------


## vartox

> Wait...is that Boodikka underneath Guy?


Looks like it. She was also on Janin's cover for #13... A hint, or Janin just likes her and maybe isn't aware she's dead?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

That is a neat cover though. Wonder if the time traveler is an existing character.

----------


## Frontier

I admit, I do keep forgetting Boodikka is supposed to be dead  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## phantom1592

Did she ever get un-Alpha lanterned? 

Have they done much about concept since Final Crisis? That weird Cyborging of Boodika wasn't something I cared for.

----------


## silly

> Great cover -- where did everybody's rings go??? (that orange glow doesn't bode well)


good catch with the rings, but i'm not sure if that really is an orange glow.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> 


He'll always remember.

----------


## silly

> Cover to #18 by Mikel Janin.


has arisia been linked to anyone other than hal?

----------


## Johnny

> He'll always remember.


While Oliver still can't remember the damn thing. lol

----------


## vartox

> has arisia been linked to anyone other than hal?


Romantically? She had a thing with Sodam Yat for a while and I think Kilowog had a crush on her once.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> Romantically? She had a thing with Sodam Yat for a while and *I think Kilowog had a crush on her once*.


Man, that's tough to imagine. Not the crushing on Arisia part, but Kilowog, of all people, doing it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

what if this was true?...

http://www.thewrap.com/hal-jordan-gr...-ryan-reynods/

----------


## NeathBlue

> what if this was true?...
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/hal-jordan-gr...-ryan-reynods/


Tom Cruise, HaHaHaHa....

----------


## Margaret

> what if this was true?...
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/hal-jordan-gr...-ryan-reynods/


I have a hard time imagining Tom Cruise being interested, and anyhow he's too short and too old. Ryan Reynolds is Deadpool, Bradley Cooper is Rocket. That leaves Joel McHale (a gigantic NO NO), Armie Hammer and Jake Gyllenhaal. Armie Hammer is the most likely choice.

----------


## jbmasta

> Man, that's tough to imagine. Not the crushing on Arisia part, but Kilowog, of all people, doing it .


In the Big Finish Bernice Summerfield material she had a son with Adrian Wall, a Killoran (look like large anthropomorphic dogs). Hot Skitty on Wailord action seems to get everywhere.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> what if this was true?...
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/hal-jordan-gr...-ryan-reynods/


More of Ehmaybe's clickbait bullshit. The article lost every potential credibility when Reynolds is in the list. Nothing interesting here.

----------


## Johnny

> 


No effin way man, keep Samara away from Hal.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Man, that's tough to imagine. Not the crushing on Arisia part, but Kilowog, of all people, doing it .


That was way back in the "Green Lantern Corps" series that took place right after Crisis.(the first one)   Kilowog was not the gruff drill-sargent then.  He was depicted more as the "gentle giant" archetype.  Simple-minded in terms of social interactions, but a brilliant scientist. (he created the Rocket Reds)  At some point he got turned into something completely different...

----------


## phantom1592

> That was way back in the "Green Lantern Corps" series that took place right after Crisis.(the first one)   Kilowog was not the gruff drill-sargent then.  He was depicted more as the "gentle giant" archetype.  Simple-minded in terms of social interactions, but a brilliant scientist. (he created the Rocket Reds)  At some point he got turned into something completely different...


I remember that he was pretty angry at the end of that series... something about Sinestro killing his whole race or something  :Wink:  He lead the charge to execute Sinestro which ended Vol 2....  Was that the instigating change? I know in Emerald Dawn when the series started up again he was the drill sergeant and seemed the Kilowog we know today. 

The Gentle Giant version I don't know that well... I wonder if that's still in continuity.

----------


## silly

> what if this was true?...
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/hal-jordan-gr...-ryan-reynods/


nothing against tom cruise.but i'd rather someone younger played hal.

----------


## phantom1592

> nothing against tom cruise.but i'd rather someone younger played hal.


Tom Cruise still has a way of 'playing young'... though I thought he was showing his age in this last Jack Reacher. Regardless, between Mission Impossible and the new Universal Monster shared universe... I'm a little concerned about him being tied to too many franchises. I just can't picture him lowering his pay rate enough to be in an ensemble movie like Justice League 2... When Tom's in a movie, its HIS movie...

----------


## Johnny

Despite not an impressive run, Billy Tan had some good moments on GL.

----------


## jbmasta

> Despite not an impressive run, Billy Tan had some good moments on GL.


Looks like very early for Vednditti, I'd even say his first or second issue.

----------


## Frontier

> Despite not an impressive run, Billy Tan had some good moments on GL.


I never disliked Tan's art on GL that much, I thought he was solid overall, but it's amazing how much better his work on New Super-Man looks by comparison.

----------


## liwanag

more casting shortlist rumors...

http://www.cinemablend.com/news/1615...21IAyc.twitter

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Stop me if you heard this joke: Scott Summers & Hal Jordan met at a bar, and talked about their pilot fathers.....

----------


## j9ac9k

I've always thought Marsden had the right look and could pull off Hal's personality - cocky but charming, confident without being a jerk. (see "27 Dresses")  But he was Cyclops at the time and also not exactly a box-office draw.  But now that Hal doesn't have to carry these movies alone and Marsden has gotten more notice since "Westworld", he seems a great choice, especially when rumors started that they wanted a slightly older Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've always thought Marsden had the right look and could pull off Hal's personality - cocky but charming, confident without being a jerk. (see "27 Dresses")  But he was Cyclops at the time and also not exactly a box-office draw.  But now that Hal doesn't have to carry these movies alone and Marsden has gotten more notice since "Westworld", he seems a great choice, especially when rumors started that they wanted a slightly older Hal.


I totally agree. He was wasted on Cyclops (my favorite X-Man). I think he'd make a great Hal Jordan. If he is selected, the only problem would be a bad script & story, imo. Bad stories & characterizations are a GL's biggest weakness.

On a superficial note, selecting James would help so that the majority of the male JL members (not named Superman) were not 6'3" & up.

----------


## Sunday

> I've always thought Marsden had the right look and could pull off Hal's personality - cocky but charming, confident without being a jerk. (see "27 Dresses")  But he was Cyclops at the time and also not exactly a box-office draw.  But now that Hal doesn't have to carry these movies alone and Marsden has gotten more notice since "Westworld", he seems a great choice, especially when rumors started that they wanted a slightly older Hal.


Marsden may be an older man but he sure as hell doesn't look it lol. He'd be perfect for a young Hal too. And he's got some real underrated charisma too, he was great in Anchorman.

----------


## Mr. Mastermind

Marsden is such a good pick I'm going to be a bit disappointed when this rumour probably doesn't turn out to be true. I always felt bad about how he got sidelined in every X-Men film.

----------


## Johnny

Hammer or bust.

----------


## liwanag

> Stop me if you heard this joke: Scott Summers & Hal Jordan met at a bar, and talked about their pilot fathers.....


I've always thought Hal and Scott looked a lot alike each other...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hammer or bust.


You want Hal to be the tallest member of the League.

These guys could play against Kobe in a basket ball film.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've always thought Hal and Scott looked a lot alike each other...


Plus, they are incredibly polarizing characters within the comics, and the fans.

The have weird love-hate relationships with their universe's resident bad-arse teammates (two guys that wear pointy-ear head gear), and arch-foes (dirty cop mentor & genetic stalker/orphanage owner).

They got brother trouble (each being one of three), their fathers were daring pilots, and have history with aliens.

They both have history with their true loves being possessed by cosmic entities (I'm trying to simplify Jean's story in one sentence).

They both have been possessed by a cosmic entity which forever marked their reputations.

They really would have a lot to talk about over several stiff drinks at a bar.

----------


## j9ac9k

> They both have been possessed by a cosmic entity which forever marked their reputations.


They both also took drastic actions that they saw as for the benefit of their people and killed their mentors/trainers while under said alien influence...

----------


## Johnny

> Plus, they are incredibly polarizing characters within the comics, and the fans.
> 
> The have weird love-hate relationships with their universe's resident bad-arse teammates (two guys that wear pointy-ear head gear), and arch-foes (dirty cop mentor & genetic stalker/orphanage owner).
> 
> They got brother trouble (each being one of three), their fathers were daring pilots, and have history with aliens.
> 
> They both have history with their true loves being possessed by cosmic entities (I'm trying to simplify Jean's story in one sentence).
> 
> They both have been possessed by a cosmic entity which forever marked their reputations.
> ...


Okay, I'm convinced, bring Marsden in. I prefer Hammer cause he looks the part and I don't think I want a mid-40s Hal in the movie, but what the hell.

----------


## liwanag

i wouldnt want an aged hal as well, since id rather hal to be in multiple films over the years...


funny, havent heard people rooting for jake gylenhall that much...

----------


## liwanag

> Plus, they are incredibly polarizing characters within the comics, and the fans.
> 
> The have weird love-hate relationships with their universe's resident bad-arse teammates (two guys that wear pointy-ear head gear), and arch-foes (dirty cop mentor & genetic stalker/orphanage owner).
> 
> They got brother trouble (each being one of three), their fathers were daring pilots, and have history with aliens.
> 
> They both have history with their true loves being possessed by cosmic entities (I'm trying to simplify Jean's story in one sentence).
> 
> They both have been possessed by a cosmic entity which forever marked their reputations.
> ...


funny, and here i was just thinking their hair looked the same.

hope adult scott gets some kind of rebirth and redemption in the future.

----------


## silly

all these casting rumors are sad proof that hal will not have a cameo appearance in snyders justice league.

----------


## Johnny

Well, they already said GL won't be in the movie anyway. I don't think they benefit from lying about it, so regardless if this scoop is legit or not, we certainly won't get Hal in the movie.

----------


## liwanag

of all the casting so far, i'm hoping its armie hammer...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They both also took drastic actions that they saw as for the benefit of their people and killed their mentors/trainers while under said alien influence...


Damn....that too!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would be surprised if Hal is not a member if the JL by the time the sequel rolls around.

----------


## Margaret

> all these casting rumors are sad proof that hal will not have a cameo appearance in snyders justice league.


Not if it's Hammer who's got the role. Rumors have been flying around this guy for a while now. It'd not be too much of a stretch if, say, he'd been secretly shooting for a post-credit scene. But most likely it's just wishful thinking on my part.

----------


## liwanag

> Not if it's Hammer who's got the role. Rumors have been flying around this guy for a while now. It'd not be too much of a stretch if, say, he'd been secretly shooting for a post-credit scene. But most likely it's just wishful thinking on my part.


Sad to say,  but it's probably just wishful thinking on our parts. But man, it would be rally cool if it happened. Kinda like the ending of Split.

----------


## jbmasta

What has Arnie Hammer been in, and are they any good? If not, was he any good despite what didn't work?

----------


## silly

the hard travelling hero's finally team up with the mystery machine.

----------


## Johnny

> What has Arnie Hammer been in, and are they any good? If not, was he any good despite what didn't work?


People praise his role in The Social Network. I thought he was good in J. Edgar. I think he would do fine playing a character like Hal Jordan, but it's indeed more of a wishful thinking. He is also the youngest on this list so I'm sure that plays a part in people wanting him to play the character. Probably not many Hal fans want him to be in his 40s in the movie. Though James Marsden would probably kill it.

----------


## Margaret

> What has Arnie Hammer been in, and are they any good? If not, was he any good despite what didn't work?


I really adored him in The Men from UNCLE and Social Network, and despite some less than stellar movies he's starred in the guy isn't a bad actor.

----------


## Silvermoth

To be fair he was my least fave part of the man from uncle. Not that he was bad, he just didn't seem like the right fit. I didn't really buy him as a Russian or a bad ass

----------


## silly

to be honest (even though i might be in the minority here), i enjoyed lone ranger.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> People praise his role in The Social Network. I thought he was good in J. Edgar. I think he would do fine playing a character like Hal Jordan, but it's indeed more of a wishful thinking. He is also the youngest on this list so I'm sure that plays a part in people wanting him to play the character. Probably not many Hal fans want him to be in his 40s in the movie. Though James Marsden would probably kill it.


I know I'm in the minority of wanting Hal to be on the older side, similar to Affleck's batman. 

If they're going with the lethal weapon formula, it'd be neat for the Riggs type character to be the more experienced one. So yeah he's impetuous and plays it by ear, but by virtue of his experience you know it works.

----------


## Johnny

I'm not a fan of older Hal in general. But again, Marsden could do well.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> I know I'm in the minority of wanting Hal to be on the older side, similar to Affleck's batman. 
> 
> If they're going with the lethal weapon formula, it'd be neat for the Riggs type character to be the more experienced one. So yeah he's impetuous and plays it by ear, but by virtue of his experience you know it works.



He could be both an experienced GL and a guy in his prime. Hal started his ring slinging career pretty early, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's in his early to mid thirties in the movie and still considered a senior. To be fair, I'm not totally against the idea of an older Hal, but I have very bad memories of those times Hal was written as an older man in the comics (cough...emerald twilight), and for him to be an elder member of the League just doesn't feel right when his best bud Barry is just a bit older than a teenager.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am looking for a competent, and charismatic Hal in this film. The character should be under 35. I am okay with an older actor (with youthful features) playing him. I hope the film version is coming back to sector 2814 after a lengthy absence. Perhaps the GL of sector 2814 dies in JL, and John gets his ring. Hal comes back to guard that sector, and train Stewart. In between, Hal joins the League in the second film. I imagine Hal may already have known about the Batman, and Wonder Woman.

I would love to get an Easter egg of Tomar-Re meeting Superman about that one particular planet in sector 2813.

----------


## WhipWhirlwind

> He could be both an experienced GL and a guy in his prime. Hal started his ring slinging career pretty early, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's in his early to mid thirties in the movie and still considered a senior. To be fair, I'm not totally against the idea of an older Hal, but I have very bad memories of those times Hal was written as an older man in the comics (cough...emerald twilight), and for him to be an elder member of the League just doesn't feel right when his best bud Barry is just a bit older than a teenager.


I'd be cool with mid 30s if John is in his mid 20s. Mostly I just want the dynamic reversal of the usual buddy cop shtick. Its almost always the young renegade and the older by the book guy.  And Sadly I think we need to accept that Barry/Hal is likely not gonna happen, unless they spin it as an older brother/younger brother type deal.

----------


## silly

bosslogic did a cool green lantern james marsden.

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

I'm fine with a younger or older Hal so long as they get his personality right and don't treat him like an immature idiot or have him be defined or diminished because of his age. 

I'm just honestly hoping for a good, strong, portrayal of Hal in live-action. Same with John.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> I'm fine with a younger or older Hal so long as they get his personality right and don't treat him like an immature idiot or have him be defined or diminished because of his age. 
> 
> I'm just honestly hoping for a good, strong, portrayal of Hal in live-action. Same with John.


I think some people are just worried about the possibility of an older Hal because that may or may not give the character a shorter shelf life. I've even seen speculations that they would kill Hal so John could receive his ring, which I think is ridiculous given who is overseeing the movie, but people in general don't seem to like the idea of an older vet Hal because of the potential negative repercussions they believe may have on the character, when they want him to be done justice. The early 90s were arguably the worst in the character's existence and Johns did anything to get him away from that depiction. To bring him back to that or a version that somewhat resembles it, doesn't make much sense given Johns' track record. But in the end who knows, if Barry can be in his early 20s then I guess Hal can surely be in late 40s.

----------


## liwanag

> the hard travelling hero's finally team up with the mystery machine.


shaggy and scobbie, the brave and the bold....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm fine with a younger or older Hal so long as they get his personality right and don't treat him like an immature idiot or have him be defined or diminished because of his age. 
> 
> I'm just honestly hoping for a good, strong, portrayal of Hal in live-action. Same with John.


I am on the same page with you, Frontier.

Regardless of the characters & actors involved, I really want this film to succeed.

I loved Guardians of the Galaxy. It's one of my all-time favorite films.

A successful GL franchise can give me entirely different cosmic saga to enjoy.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

I admit, the possibility of a future Hal vs. Atrocitus showdown has me pumped  :Cool: .

And hey, it's Carol  :Wink: .

I wonder if there's something to Soranik being the only one who's fighting a Star Sapphire? Everyone else seems to be fighting a Red. Though one of her Corpsmen also seem to be attacking a GL....

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

the picture is cool and all but can we get to a story that doesn't involve a different colored corp or Black Hand (whom I guess is a Black Lantern so I repeat myself) or Relic? It feels like Hal has been in the color wars non stop for 10 years in one way or another and while the SCW was probably my favorite modern storyline anywhere too many other cool character and concepts have lain dormant in the interim and I would like to see them explored.

----------


## Johnny

I'm guessing the more "grounded" stories would take place in the Green Lanterns book. This one, as evidenced by the absence of Simon and Jessica on the page, will keep dealing with the big colored Corps conflicts. Interesting that Kyle isn't there too. Another page also had Volthoom rings, so there's going to be yet ANOTHER Corps? Jeez.

----------


## Phoenixx9

What are Volthoom rings?  

I thought there was only 1 ring, wielded by the villain Power Ring that was inhabited by Volthoom?

----------


## Johnny

> What are Volthoom rings?  
> 
> I thought there was only 1 ring, wielded by the villain Power Ring that was inhabited by Volthoom?

----------


## Phoenixx9

Yes, that would be the symbol.  Wow, many Volthoom Rings!  

The original ring was triangular in shape.  I don't know if that has changed, or the current staff does not know that fact...

----------


## Johnny

Seems like the Star Trek/GL artist likes old-school Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> the picture is cool and all but can we get to a story that doesn't involve a different colored corp or Black Hand (whom I guess is a Black Lantern so I repeat myself) or Relic? It feels like Hal has been in the color wars non stop for 10 years in one way or another and while the SCW was probably my favorite modern storyline anywhere too many other cool character and concepts have lain dormant in the interim and I would like to see them explored.


Well, judging from the future-foreshadowing, we're going to see Evil Star and a new alien enemy, so it's not going to be just fighting the other Corps. going forward (unless they tie the bad guys to the Emotional Spectrum).

Though I do wonder if bringing back Black Hand is on Venditti's "to-do list" for Rebirth....

----------


## silly

> 


i wonder what's the status between hal and carol.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yes, that would be the symbol.  Wow, many Volthoom Rings!  
> 
> The original ring was triangular in shape.  I don't know if that has changed, or the current staff does not know that fact...


It is an artist new to Green Lantern as well as being a filler issue.

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm guessing the more "grounded" stories would take place in the Green Lanterns book. This one, as evidenced by the absence of Simon and Jessica on the page, will keep dealing with the big colored Corps conflicts. Interesting that Kyle isn't there too. Another page also had Volthoom rings, so there's going to be yet ANOTHER Corps? Jeez.


Kyle's absence is likely to keep his decision in a few issues time unspoiled. I really think issue 13 of Hal Jordan and the GLC would have been better after the upcoming Blue Lantern arc starting in a couple of weeks. It'd make the Bottled Light recap less obvious and be able to show Kyle, as well as operate as a better lead-in to the next arc (the one after the Blue Lanterns looks to involve enemies coming from the future).

----------


## Frontier

I was fine with issue #13, even if it really did feel like filler. Nice to have a kind of sweet, breather, issue after all the non-stop GL action. 

And a lot of Rebirth books have done future-teasing issues, so it's not surprising to see one for a Lantern book, even if I felt it was handled better in other books. I am really looking forward to what was teased though  :Smile: .

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Hypestyle

Is Parallax totally gone from his body/mind?  Nobody has tried to revisit it?  Hopefully its' gone for good.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, Parallax has long been exorcised from Hal's body. Parallax was supposedly destroyed along with Sinestro in #7 but of course as fans we know better. Other than that, Convergeance Parallax is still out there.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Not my favorite design tbh. Hopefully it's better in Injustice 2.

----------


## comewithme_golem

I like Jordan as  greenlantern instead of kyle.

----------


## silly

> Not my favorite design tbh. Hopefully it's better in Injustice 2.


i am looking forward to see hal in injustice 2.

i'm actually hoping to see yellow lantern again and hopefully, him and barry can join the side of angels this time.

----------


## Johnny

According to Barry's bio on the Injustice 2 website, he will be back on the good side. Don't know about Yellow Lantern Hal tho, I'm thinking Hal would get a GL ring again and, like Barry, would try to redeem himself for his involvement with Sinestro and Superman's Regime.

----------


## liwanag

> According to Barry's bio on the Injustice 2 website, he will be back on the good side. Don't know about Yellow Lantern Hal tho, I'm thinking Hal would get a GL ring again and, like Barry, would try to redeem himself for his involvement with Sinestro and Superman's Regime.


i would welcome that possibility.

actually, with them saying that the lines will be redrawn in this sequel, i wouldn't mind if batman this time, became the antagonist. and have the surviving regime members try to correct the mistakes that they did.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The green flame is a striking visual.

----------


## Phoenixx9

Yes, it reminds me of the Starheart power look.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Where was that from?

----------


## silly

> Where was that from?


saw it right here in cbr. 4 panel 8 word origins.

http://www.cbr.com/line-it-is-drawn-...-book-origins/

----------


## jbmasta

> 


From Green Lantern (2011) #20, the final Geoff Johns issue if I am not mistaken.

----------


## Frontier

> saw it right here in cbr. 4 panel 8 word origins.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/line-it-is-drawn-...-book-origins/


I really like the Firestorm one too  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> I really like the Firestorm one too .


i know. it's neat.

any of you remember this?



kinda sad that hal only has a construct while the rest has actual sidekicks.  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

Well...he's got Tom! 

Who hasn't appeared in years and isn't a Superhero...but still  :Stick Out Tongue: !

Though it is kind of weird that Hal is one of the few major DC Superheroes and Justice Leaguers who doesn't have a proper sidekick. I guess the whole sidekick craze to emulate Robin just skipped over him. 

I'm actually curious to see if _Young Justice_ season 3 will have a new member of the team be established as a protege of one of the Lanterns, even if they weren't in the comics.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well...he's got Tom! 
> 
> Who hasn't appeared in years and isn't a Superhero...but still !


New Guardians #0, in 2012 IIRC (released between issues #12 and #13 as part of Zero Month). It's been a while since Hal's spent any proper time on Earth, let alone with his Earth-based supporting cast that he's not related to. It feels like early in the Johns era, before the War of Light and Blackest Night, that Hal has been around Ferris Air in any meaningful way at all.

----------


## silly

> Well...he's got Tom! 
> 
> Who hasn't appeared in years and isn't a Superhero...but still !
> 
> Though it is kind of weird that Hal is one of the few major DC Superheroes and Justice Leaguers who doesn't have a proper sidekick. I guess the whole sidekick craze to emulate Robin just skipped over him. 
> 
> I'm actually curious to see if _Young Justice_ season 3 will have a new member of the team be established as a protege of one of the Lanterns, even if they weren't in the comics.


i guess thats the reason why there's no founding teen titan who is a lantern. 

hal does have a nephew who has powers, although not really well known nor popular.

----------


## Johnny

> Though it is kind of weird that Hal is one of the few major DC Superheroes and Justice Leaguers who doesn't have a proper sidekick.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> New Guardians #0, in 2012 IIRC (released between issues #12 and #13 as part of Zero Month). It's been a while since Hal's spent any proper time on Earth, let alone with his Earth-based supporting cast that he's not related to. It feels like early in the Johns era, before the War of Light and Blackest Night, that Hal has been around Ferris Air in any meaningful way at all.


its been forever since hal was on earth. which is a shame since he has a strong supporting cast in coast city. his rogues gallery needs improvement and attention though.

----------


## Johnny

I believe that would only happen if they send Jessica and Simon in space. Hal is no longer the GLC leader so he could come back to Earth more often than he did in the past, but I don't see it happening while Cruz an Baz are still the Earth protectors.

----------


## Frontier

He'd also probably need his own solo separated from the main GLC book, but I think we're still a ways away from that happening.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

All I can say, other then very lovely art of the League, is that everybody looks very young  :Embarrassment: .

Though it does remind me that I wish Hal wasn't consistently the only founder who gets tossed in and out of the team so much...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i know. it's neat.
> 
> any of you remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sad that hal only has a construct while the rest has actual sidekicks.


As I was scrolling down, the fear was that Arisia might have been used.

<Whew!>

On a more serious note, Bats should have way more crumb snatchers, than hands to hold them.

No love for Nu Wally, Donna Troy, & Kaldur'ahm, I see.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well...he's got Tom! 
> 
> Who hasn't appeared in years and isn't a Superhero...but still !
> 
> Though it is kind of weird that Hal is one of the few major DC Superheroes and Justice Leaguers who doesn't have a proper sidekick. I guess the whole sidekick craze to emulate Robin just skipped over him. 
> 
> I'm actually curious to see if _Young Justice_ season 3 will have a new member of the team be established as a protege of one of the Lanterns, even if they weren't in the comics.


I think not having a sidekick is another aspect of what makes GL so interesting, besides the color scheme (so many heroes have the red/white/blue look), power set (first energy manipulator?) & being the first cosmic hero.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I don't mean to offend, but Cyborg looks like the fifth Beetle.

----------


## liwanag

> All I can say, other then very lovely art of the League, is that everybody looks very young .
> 
> Though it does remind me that I wish Hal wasn't consistently the only founder who gets tossed in and out of the team so much...


it kinda took away my excitement when hal wasn't made part of snyder's justice league.

and speaking of founding members, man martian manhunter really got shafted.

----------


## Johnny

> it kinda took away my excitement when hal wasn't made part of snyder's justice league.


Well, Hal is "toxic" so we can't have him there. But you know, the more I think about that, the more I remind myself how many other characters they still have to introduce in that movie. To bring in a space cop who uses a ring to create fighter jets or miniguns with his own imagination, might be a bit too much in what's already a HUGELY overcrowded movie. I mean forget the Leaguers that they haven't introduced yet, they have Deathstroke in the movie, Mera will be there too, plus supporting characters from every other Leaguer's franchise. Even if they wanted to bring in Hal on top of everything else, it would probably be too much 'cause his concept is the most bizarre... Or maybe I just tell myself all that to not get pissed anytime I see a promo pic with no GL.

----------


## Colossus1980

> its been forever since hal was on earth. which is a shame since he has a strong supporting cast in coast city. his rogues gallery needs improvement and attention though.


Unfortunately he's probably never coming back to earth on a permanent basis.  He's stuck in space.  Biggest problem is he is white and DC needs diversity so I can't imagine him back in the JL.  Too bad for those who are so tired of the Corps and want to see Hal back on Earth.

----------


## jbmasta

> its been forever since hal was on earth. which is a shame since he has a strong supporting cast in coast city. his rogues gallery needs improvement and attention though.


The Sonar story arc was great for having Hal on Earth with his family and not fighting something on the cosmic scale for once. Then came Parallax from Zero Hour, the Grey Agents and Rebirth.

----------


## silly

> Unfortunately he's probably never coming back to earth on a permanent basis.  He's stuck in space.  Biggest problem is he is white and DC needs diversity so I can't imagine him back in the JL.  Too bad for those who are so tired of the Corps and want to see Hal back on Earth.


there was a time that yellow was hal's biggest problem.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> there was a time that yellow was hal's biggest problem.


Good thing he didn't have to face Monty Burns then. Now that's a candidate for a Yellow Ring if ever I saw one. Sinestro vs Yellow Lantern Mr Burns would be great to see. An Orange Lantern Mr Burns is also possible, with Smithers as an Orange Lantern construct.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I honestly don't think Hal being white is the issue.

Bad writing & bad creative decisions do more damage to GL.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> I honestly don't think Hal being white is the issue.
> 
> Bad writing & bad creative decisions do more damage to GL.


i'm just grateful that geoff johns came along and saved hal from infamy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Goeff did more than that.

I never thought I'd see the day that many were considering Hal #4 after the Trinity. That is quite the accomplishment, imo.

Sadly, later creative teams were not able to maintain the momentum.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I honestly don't think Hal being white is the issue.
> .


I think that in terms of being in JLA lineups it is.  And mostly it's because the Trinity are white and they're not as easily replaced as Hal.(and the top candidates to replace those three - Dick, Donna and either Superboy or Supergirl - are all white anyway)  It's more traditional now to have a "GL slot" on the team rather than to have Hal himself.  It's useful for writers for various reasons, but diversity is certainly one of them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think it was the combination of the film, and the drop in comic sales (post Johns) that hurt Hal.

Cyborg was included on the team to keep Hal, imo. In comics, & outside media, the League has enjoyed success with GL's other than Hal. Guy is a ginger, and he had a significant run as the League's ring slinger.

I just don't see Hal being replaced by two Johns characters is a knock on him.

Like Barry, I still think most are used to having different GL's & speedsters in the League.

However, Barry having a hit TV show has helped him.

If the 2011 film had done well, I truly believe Hal would have stayed in the League.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

If the film had done well, it would have changed lots of things, every following DC movie, he would still be the 2nd most pushed character/franchise behind Bruce like he/it was heading into 2017. Waiting on the 2nd or 3rd film, ahh, DC is probably kicking major butt in that alternate universe.

----------


## j9ac9k

> If the film had done well, it would have changed lots of things, every following DC movie, he would still be the 2nd most pushed character/franchise behind Bruce like he/it was heading into 2017. Waiting on the 2nd or 3rd film, ahh, DC is probably kicking major butt in that alternate universe.


I just pictured Ryan Reynolds saying, "Arthur Curry... I hear you can talk to fish."

----------


## Sunday

> Goeff did more than that.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day that many were considering Hal #4 after the Trinity. That is quite the accomplishment, imo.
> 
> Sadly, later creative teams were not able to maintain the momentum.


for the longest time Hal was in the same position as Harley Quinn is today (overtaking Wonder Woman in popularity, rivaling the other two Trinity members. I think he was doing better than Superman at some point?). It wasn't so much the writing teams on the comics that derailed Hal it was the movie imo

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> for the longest time Hal was in the same position as Harley Quinn is today (overtaking Wonder Woman in popularity, rivaling the other two Trinity members. I think he was doing better than Superman at some point?). It wasn't so much the writing teams on the comics that derailed Hal it was the movie imo


chicken or egg, I think Geoff had for the moment told all of his GL tales and was on his way out but after the movie DC didn't put it's muscle behind the title. GL at one time boasted Ivan Reis who at the time was DC's top artist, no offense to Sandavol who has been a discovery and EVS who is a GL alumni, but DC doesn't consider putting the hottest writer or artist on GL anymore. They use them to prop up titles they don't think can make it on their own or just the top book period, Green Lantern (both HJ&tGLC and Green Lanterns) falls somewhere in between.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

The movie hurt, but after Johns left there was such an abrupt change in plot and character with the new teams.  Much like most of the other New 52 stuff, the stories became very alienating to longtime readers and never really recovered.  The biggest screw up in my opinion was what they did to Carol.  Has any other character been butchered more in her existence than Carol Ferris?  Johns did his best to legitimize her after all that goofiness of the 80s and 90s, but man oh man... Kyle?  Really?  The most unnecessary relationship this side of Superman & Wonder Woman.  I'm waiting with bated breath for her to make her first full Rebirth appearance and see how they could possibly screw her up any further.  Oh wait!  How about giving her a baby!  Cause super kids seems to be all the craze these days.  The last we saw her was a quick panel in Green Lanterns #11 and it was beautiful (I haven't read Hal & the Corps #13 but I think she's there in the background).  She's back a Ferris Air, running her company, and not being anyone's sidekick.  I could probably start a new thread and fill it with posts about all the many crazy things that happened to Carol over the years but I'm a noob here so I don't think I'm allowed.  The weirdest thing is, I don't think Hal and Kyle ever settled that either.  Like not even a mention in the last couple issues?  
Hal: Hey Kyle, thanks for saving me.  Still boning my ex?  
Kyle: Yep.  I think I got her pregnant too.  Plus it was totally unplanned!

Tshh... Nerd Out!

----------


## liwanag

> I just pictured Ryan Reynolds saying, "Arthur Curry... I hear you can talk to fish."


that.... should have been hal's line if he was in the movie.

----------


## Johnny

I'm pretty much used to the idea that Hal will likely not be an important player in the DCEU. If his only role is being a supporting character/older mentor type to John similar to the way Hank Pym was to Scott Lang, I would be fine with it as long as he is portrayed better this time around. And he probably will be, cause WB can hardly do any worse with the character than they already have.

----------


## silly

> The movie hurt, but after Johns left there was such an abrupt change in plot and character with the new teams.  Much like most of the other New 52 stuff, the stories became very alienating to longtime readers and never really recovered.  The biggest screw up in my opinion was what they did to Carol.  Has any other character been butchered more in her existence than Carol Ferris?  Johns did his best to legitimize her after all that goofiness of the 80s and 90s, but man oh man... Kyle?  Really?  The most unnecessary relationship this side of Superman & Wonder Woman.  I'm waiting with bated breath for her to make her first full Rebirth appearance and see how they could possibly screw her up any further.  Oh wait!  How about giving her a baby!  Cause super kids seems to be all the craze these days.  The last we saw her was a quick panel in Green Lanterns #11 and it was beautiful (I haven't read Hal & the Corps #13 but I think she's there in the background).  She's back a Ferris Air, running her company, and not being anyone's sidekick.  I could probably start a new thread and fill it with posts about all the many crazy things that happened to Carol over the years but I'm a noob here so I don't think I'm allowed.  The weirdest thing is, I don't think Hal and Kyle ever settled that either.  Like not even a mention in the last couple issues?  
> Hal: Hey Kyle, thanks for saving me.  Still boning my ex?  
> Kyle: Yep.  I think I got her pregnant too.  Plus it was totally unplanned!
> 
> Tshh... Nerd Out!


carol is pregnant?

----------


## Frontier

> carol is pregnant?


That DC writers/artist showcase had a story where Kyle was worried Carol might be pregnant, but it seemed like he was just over-thinking it.

----------


## silly

> That DC writers/artist showcase had a story where Kyle was worried Carol might be pregnant, but it seemed like he was just over-thinking it.


i am hoping that this whole kyle carol thing get retconned out of existence. hopefully there are others out there who agree with me. sadly, dc has probably different plans. just my luck.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I mentioned the pregnancy thing just as an example of DC's penchant for riding a bad idea until the wheels fall off.  The Showcase thing is supposedly out of continuity?  I don't know... But at this point my only hope is for a retcon too.  I have a bad feeling in my gut that they aren't done with this nonsense.  Green Lantern didn't go through the huge changes that other titles did during the new 52.  The story was mostly continuous and went through right into rebirth.  So they can't really flashpoint it away.  

It literally could've been any other random Sapphire in that role.  There was no reason for it to be Carol.  Her character was never pushed forward.  She rarely talked about her personal life or running Ferris Air which used to be her life's passion for most of her existence.  She never gave a specific reason for finally putting on the ring to be a full time hero when in the past she always resisted using it.  (Other than "loving it")  And the whole thing kinda made me hate Kyle... the big shot with his big shot white lantern powers.  Man I'm sick of that crap.  And I used to love Kyle's stories.  All the Ron Marz years were great (woman in the fridge not withstanding).  He carried the mantle alone.  Sure he had a David Spade-esque run through some cape wearing women (Donna Troy, Jade, Sorinak), but he breathed much needed life into the franchise at the time.  Now, he's kind of a dirt bag.  

If they fix all this mess, then the whole title will drastically improve.  Right now it's just a big bro fest that's getting old rapidly.

----------


## Frontier

> I mentioned the pregnancy thing just as an example of DC's penchant for riding a bad idea until the wheels fall off.  The Showcase thing is supposedly out of continuity?  I don't know... But at this point my only hope is for a retcon too.  I have a bad feeling in my gut that they aren't done with this nonsense.  Green Lantern didn't go through the huge changes that other titles did during the new 52.  The story was mostly continuous and went through right into rebirth.  So they can't really flashpoint it away.  
> 
> It literally could've been any other random Sapphire in that role.  There was no reason for it to be Carol.  Her character was never pushed forward.  She rarely talked about her personal life or running Ferris Air which used to be her life's passion for most of her existence.  She never gave a specific reason for finally putting on the ring to be a full time hero when in the past she always resisted using it.  (Other than "loving it")  And the whole thing kinda made me hate Kyle... the big shot with his big shot white lantern powers.  Man I'm sick of that crap.  And I used to love Kyle's stories.  All the Ron Marz years were great (woman in the fridge not withstanding).  He carried the mantle alone.  Sure he had a David Spade-esque run through some cape wearing women (Donna Troy, Jade, Sorinak), but he breathed much needed life into the franchise at the time.  Now, he's kind of a dirt bag.  
> 
> If they fix all this mess, then the whole title will drastically improve.  Right now it's just a big bro fest that's getting old rapidly.


If I recall correctly, the only reason Carol even bothered to put the ring back on (post-Flashpoint) and become Star Sapphire again was because Sinestro kidnapped Hal. She made it a point that she hadn't touched the ring in a while. 

That's also the reason she stuck around to help Kyle in the first place, I believe, to find Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

You are correct.  She only ever put on the ring out of necessity and was always hesitant.  Either to find Hal, or her missions during Blackest Night/Brightest Day.  Every time the mission was over, she took off the ring.  She reunited with Hal in that famous sorta controversial Green lantern #20 (Johns' final issue, he showed a flash forward where Hal and Carol had grand kids).   Then out of nowhere and with no compelling reason for her to wear the ring anymore, she basically turned into a 9 year old kid with a makeshift pillowcase tied around her neck like a cape.  "Yay I'm a superhero now cause I love it so much!!! Yay my powers are fueled by only the truest love.  I love Hal so much that I'm gonna go date a younger, cuter, equally commitment-phobic version of him!!"  This is the CEO of major corporation by the way...

Just to be clear, I'm not hoping she gets back with Hal.  I'm just hoping the next group puts a little more thought into her character and makes her seem at least a little genuine.

----------


## silly

GL # 20 was an issue to end Geoff John's run on GL. that panel of Hal and Carol holding hands was touching.

and then got thrown out the window a few issues after, for reasons I partly feel were for shock value.

----------


## Frontier

> You are correct.  She only ever put on the ring out of necessity and was always hesitant.  Either to find Hal, or her missions during Blackest Night/Brightest Day.  Every time the mission was over, she took off the ring.  She reunited with Hal in that famous sorta controversial Green lantern #20 (Johns' final issue, he showed a flash forward where Hal and Carol had grand kids).   Then out of nowhere and with no compelling reason for her to wear the ring anymore, she basically turned into a 9 year old kid with a makeshift pillowcase tied around her neck like a cape.  "Yay I'm a superhero now cause I love it so much!!! Yay my powers are fueled by only the truest love.  I love Hal so much that I'm gonna go date a younger, cuter, equally commitment-phobic version of him!!"  This is the CEO of major corporation by the way...
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not hoping she gets back with Hal.  I'm just hoping the next group puts a little more thought into her character and makes her seem at least a little genuine.


Well, I'm kind of hoping she does get back together with Hal, if only because of Rebirth and I want to actually see them together for a consistent period of time which Venditti put the kibbosh on, but I agree with your wider point that Carol needs to be written better then she has been for a while.

Kinda curious to see how _Justice League Action_ is going to handle Star Sapphire when she shows up, especially with Jim Krieg involved.  



> GL # 20 was an issue to end Geoff John's run on GL. that panel of Hal and Carol holding hands was touching.
> 
> and then got thrown out the window a few issues after, for reasons I partly feel were for shock value.


Vartox brought up that Venditti wasn't a fan of the relationship with Carol, so I'm not surprised it got handled badly with the subtlety of a sledgehammer the moment his run started.

----------


## Margaret

> You are correct.  She only ever put on the ring out of necessity and was always hesitant.  Either to find Hal, or her missions during Blackest Night/Brightest Day.  Every time the mission was over, she took off the ring.  She reunited with Hal in that famous sorta controversial Green lantern #20 (Johns' final issue, he showed a flash forward where Hal and Carol had grand kids).   Then out of nowhere and with no compelling reason for her to wear the ring anymore, she basically turned into a 9 year old kid with a makeshift pillowcase tied around her neck like a cape.  "Yay I'm a superhero now cause I love it so much!!! Yay my powers are fueled by only the truest love.  I love Hal so much that I'm gonna go date a younger, cuter, equally commitment-phobic version of him!!"  This is the CEO of major corporation by the way...
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not hoping she gets back with Hal.  I'm just hoping the next group puts a little more thought into her character and makes her seem at least a little genuine.


I second this. I always think Carol is meant to be that down-to-Earth, mature woman who has a wild side to her that gets her attracted to Hal's devil-may-care attitude. It just doesn't make sense that she would willingly throw away everything to go to space playing superhero. Their relationship is on-again-off-again because she's fed up with Hal's kicking AWOL on her constantly and his unwillingness to settle down, but for her to hypocritically choose the ring over her life on Earth when she gives Hal craps for it all the time is just lazy writing.

----------


## jbmasta

> I second this. I always think Carol is meant to be that down-to-Earth, mature woman who has a wild side to her that gets her attracted to Hal's devil-may-care attitude. It just doesn't make sense that she would willingly throw away everything to go to space playing superhero. Their relationship is on-again-off-again because she's fed up with Hal's kicking AWOL on her constantly and his unwillingness to settle down, but for her to hypocritically choose the ring over her life on Earth when she gives Hal craps for it all the time is just lazy writing.


Actually, I've got a theory. And no, it's not bunnies. Star Sapphires rings are powered by love, meaning the wearer needs to have romantic feelings for someone. The rings will even resort to conditioning the wearer if required, like Fatality, who was forced to bury her hatred for John Stewart for destroying her home planet and instead have her love for him override this. When she's separated from her ring and it's destroyed, the conditioning is gone and she hates John again. We see the rings conditioning the wearer with the members of the Indigo Tribe, whose murderous impulses and intentions are overridden by a desire to feel empathy and compassion. Like hippies a bit, they've even got their own language. The Orange Ring completely overwrites anything that isn't desire, pure and simple. Provoked, Larfleeze is easily one of the most dangerous forces even a seasoned Green Lantern can face. The Red rings thrive on rage. It's the whole concept of the further away from the center of the spectrum, the more the ring influences the wearer rather than the other way round. Red, orange and Indigo fit this, so why not Star Sapphire?

Carol's intention with getting Kyle trained in the other emotions is to get Hal back, so she has someone she can be with romantically. When Hal is promoted to leader of the Corps by the Templar Guardians (MIA for over a year and a half now, last seen in March 2015 in New Guardians #40), it's clear he hasn't got the time to be in a relationship with her. So Carol goes with Kyle to chaperone the Templar Guardians as they explore the universe.

At this point Kyle, as the White Lantern, has mastered the Violet light of the Star Sapphires, and their rings somehow find each other more compatible than other possible matches, hence why they seem attracted to each other. Don't forget, Carol used the Emotional Tether to locate Kyle before his trip across the Source Wall and encounter with the Life Equation, when Hal realised where Carol's feelings lay at that time. Kyle's possession of the Life Equation may have strengthened this connection to the degree we see it at. Notably, since Kyle's time in Omega Men his relationship with Carol hasn't been mentioned, either in Kyle's appearances in Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps or Carol's cameos in Green Lanterns.

A concept I'd love (no pun intended) to see explored with the Star Sapphires is powering the rings with maternal or familial love instead of romantic love. It'd be a stronger source of power, what with how protective mothers can be for their children, and more reliable than making sure every member had a boyfriend, girlfriend, husband or wife. Plus there'd be the hilarious potential of a mother leaving in the middle of a battle to watch their son in the school play, or talk to the principal. Imagine Kryb with a Star Sapphire ring. She'd be unbeatable!

----------


## zoch

> I mentioned the pregnancy thing just as an example of DC's penchant for riding a bad idea until the wheels fall off.  The Showcase thing is supposedly out of continuity?  I don't know... But at this point my only hope is for a retcon too.  I have a bad feeling in my gut that they aren't done with this nonsense.  Green Lantern didn't go through the huge changes that other titles did during the new 52.  The story was mostly continuous and went through right into rebirth.  So they can't really flashpoint it away.  
> 
> It literally could've been any other random Sapphire in that role.  There was no reason for it to be Carol.  Her character was never pushed forward.  She rarely talked about her personal life or running Ferris Air which used to be her life's passion for most of her existence.  She never gave a specific reason for finally putting on the ring to be a full time hero when in the past she always resisted using it.  (Other than "loving it")  And the whole thing kinda made me hate Kyle... the big shot with his big shot white lantern powers.  Man I'm sick of that crap.  And I used to love Kyle's stories.  All the Ron Marz years were great (woman in the fridge not withstanding).  He carried the mantle alone.  Sure he had a David Spade-esque run through some cape wearing women (Donna Troy, Jade, Sorinak), but he breathed much needed life into the franchise at the time.  Now, he's kind of a dirt bag.  
> 
> If they fix all this mess, then the whole title will drastically improve.  Right now it's just a big bro fest that's getting old rapidly.


I also dislike and cant stand Carol and Kyle thing she better not be pregnant not amount retcon going fix that terrible mess, also from what I hear on this forums that Kyle was in Omega men book hooking up with some Alien princess something.

----------


## jbmasta

> I also dislike and cant stand Carol and Kyle thing she better not be pregnant not amount retcon going fix that terrible mess, also from what I hear on this forums that Kyle was in Omega men book hooking up with some Alien princess something.


Omega Men context: Kyle was ringless (a condition of entering the Vega System) and a prisoner of the Omega Men for months (taken while he didn't have his ring), helpless to do anything as he watched them commit horrible atrocities. Then a new prisoner is taken, the Princess Kalista, who opens up to him and he opens up to her. She's someone he can at last be a hero for. And she's actually the leader the OM, doing this precisely to manipulate Kyle emotionally so he'll do what she needs him to do for her plan to succeed. If you were a prisoner, with only your captors for company and suddenly a new prisoner comes in, would you do differently?

----------


## Johnny

Green Lantern #61, June, 1968:





Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps #14, February, 2017:

----------


## adrikito

> Green Lantern #61, June, 1968:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps #14, February, 2017:


HAHAHAHA.... Good cover.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> GL # 20 was an issue to end Geoff John's run on GL. that panel of Hal and Carol holding hands was touching.
> 
> and then got thrown out the window a few issues after, for reasons I partly feel were for shock value.


No... it wasn't a "few issues" later, it was the very next freaking issue.  #21.  Bam.  No time for love, Dr. Jones.  And a few weeks later, New Guardians #21, she's all up in Kyle's grill flirting with him.  If anyone is reading this and hasn't gotten to GL #20 yet... do yourself a favor... read #20 and NEVER READ ANOTHER GL BOOK AGAIN!!  It ends with #20.  They get married and have grand kids.  The end.  Now let's go see what Aquaman is up to, huh?




> Well, I'm kind of hoping she does get back together with Hal, if only because of Rebirth and I want to actually see them together for a consistent period of time which Venditti put the kibbosh on, but I agree with your wider point that Carol needs to be written better then she has been for a while.
> 
> Vartox brought up that Venditti wasn't a fan of the relationship with Carol, so I'm not surprised it got handled badly with the subtlety of a sledgehammer the moment his run started.


Look... I am a fan of Venditti's work... sometimes... I mean I'm kinda yawning at the recent stuff.  Seeing Sorinak back is cool though.  And I've heard conflicting reports that the breakup wasn't his idea.  I also love Justin Jordan's work.  If you can block out the fact that it's Carol in that run of NG#21-40, it's actually a lovely story.  If Kyle was partnered with Random Star Sapphire X during that run instead of Carol, I'd be like, damn I hope Random X shows up in Rebirth, she was witty and fun, perfect fit for Kyle.  But the darker theory that's been floated around the internet of truth is that these decisions were made higher up at editorial.  This was the case for many new 52 books and you can read about several writers' frustrations with this, just check out New 52 at wikipedia.  I'm not sure how much is true or not, but personally I won't assign all blame to the writers.  




> I second this. I always think Carol is meant to be that down-to-Earth, mature woman who has a wild side to her that gets her attracted to Hal's devil-may-care attitude. It just doesn't make sense that she would willingly throw away everything to go to space playing superhero. Their relationship is on-again-off-again because she's fed up with Hal's kicking AWOL on her constantly and his unwillingness to settle down, but for her to hypocritically choose the ring over her life on Earth when she gives Hal craps for it all the time is just lazy writing.


You are now my new best friend!  Hypocrite is the word for it.  They turned her into a hypocrite.  She's doing the same stuff she used to complain to Hal about.  And worse, her words hold zero weight now.  She used to be that voice of reason that cut through Hal's ego.  But now, next time she ever says I love you, you gotta be like, yeah right...

I get it, in the real world people fall in and out of love a lot.  Hal's been a jerk a lot (though leading up to this he was actually trying to make it work, and she found a wedding ring in his locker, but whatever right?).  The point is, love is like a religeon to the Star Sapphires.  For it to be casually tossed around is just absurd.

I know all this talk about Carol Star Sapphire might not seem to belong in the Hal Jordan thread, but the rising tide raises all ships.  Look at Batman.  One of the big reasons why it's so good and popular is because he's surrounded by deep dynamic and compelling characters.  I don't see that in Hal.  Part of the problem is there's only 1 title and very little room for character development when you have to make room for all those "The gang's all back" "let's blast this thing over here" Double Splash pages galore!  Someone start a Save Ferris thread already.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Actually, I've got a theory. And no, it's not bunnies. Star Sapphires rings are powered by love, meaning the wearer needs to have romantic feelings for someone. The rings will even resort to conditioning the wearer if required, like Fatality, who was forced to bury her hatred for John Stewart for destroying her home planet and instead have her love for him override this. When she's separated from her ring and it's destroyed, the conditioning is gone and she hates John again. We see the rings conditioning the wearer with the members of the Indigo Tribe, whose murderous impulses and intentions are overridden by a desire to feel empathy and compassion. Like hippies a bit, they've even got their own language. The Orange Ring completely overwrites anything that isn't desire, pure and simple. Provoked, Larfleeze is easily one of the most dangerous forces even a seasoned Green Lantern can face. The Red rings thrive on rage. It's the whole concept of the further away from the center of the spectrum, the more the ring influences the wearer rather than the other way round. Red, orange and Indigo fit this, so why not Star Sapphire?
> 
> Carol's intention with getting Kyle trained in the other emotions is to get Hal back, so she has someone she can be with romantically. When Hal is promoted to leader of the Corps by the Templar Guardians (MIA for over a year and a half now, last seen in March 2015 in New Guardians #40), it's clear he hasn't got the time to be in a relationship with her. So Carol goes with Kyle to chaperone the Templar Guardians as they explore the universe.
> 
> At this point Kyle, as the White Lantern, has mastered the Violet light of the Star Sapphires, and their rings somehow find each other more compatible than other possible matches, hence why they seem attracted to each other. Don't forget, Carol used the Emotional Tether to locate Kyle before his trip across the Source Wall and encounter with the Life Equation, when Hal realised where Carol's feelings lay at that time. Kyle's possession of the Life Equation may have strengthened this connection to the degree we see it at. Notably, since Kyle's time in Omega Men his relationship with Carol hasn't been mentioned, either in Kyle's appearances in Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps or Carol's cameos in Green Lanterns.
> 
> A concept I'd love (no pun intended) to see explored with the Star Sapphires is powering the rings with maternal or familial love instead of romantic love. It'd be a stronger source of power, what with how protective mothers can be for their children, and more reliable than making sure every member had a boyfriend, girlfriend, husband or wife. Plus there'd be the hilarious potential of a mother leaving in the middle of a battle to watch their son in the school play, or talk to the principal. Imagine Kryb with a Star Sapphire ring. She'd be unbeatable!





> I also dislike and cant stand Carol and Kyle thing she better not be pregnant not amount retcon going fix that terrible mess, also from what I hear on this forums that Kyle was in Omega men book hooking up with some Alien princess something.





> Omega Men context: Kyle was ringless (a condition of entering the Vega System) and a prisoner of the Omega Men for months (taken while he didn't have his ring), helpless to do anything as he watched them commit horrible atrocities. Then a new prisoner is taken, the Princess Kalista, who opens up to him and he opens up to her. She's someone he can at last be a hero for. And she's actually the leader the OM, doing this precisely to manipulate Kyle emotionally so he'll do what she needs him to do for her plan to succeed. If you were a prisoner, with only your captors for company and suddenly a new prisoner comes in, would you do differently?


I like your theory and you've probably thought about it more than the braintrust at DC ever did.  Wonder Woman powered her love ring with a "general love of all humanity."  I'd probably buy it if Carol powered her ring with her love of Earth and the people she works with.  She doesn't need to be tethered to a Green Lantern.  Carol needs to fix herself first.  And you can look at the history of the character and see how insanely she's been handled.  She was Hal's doormat forever, had split personalitites, the whole thing with the predator, she even had a baby once too, sorta (see Extreme Justice).  And have we ever even seen her ex-husband?  Wouldn't it be cool if he was behind all this?

I only have 2 theories.  First, maybe wearing the ring messed with her mind and tricked her into seducing Kyle to get at his big boy white lantern powers and source code (though she refuses the white ring when it was offered to her)

Second theory... more hopeful, but since nothing's been mentioned of the relationship since NG#40, maybe DC is just waiting it out.  They'll let a year or two go by so everyone can forget about it, then she'll show up as her pre-Flashpoint version and we can pretend like it was all just a bad Watchmen inspired dream... sheesh... the Watchmen were behind all this... oh my nerd head is about to explode...

----------


## gwangung

> I like your theory and you've probably thought about it more than the braintrust at DC ever did.  Wonder Woman powered her love ring with a "general love of all humanity."  I'd probably buy it if Carol powered her ring with her love of Earth and the people she works with.  She doesn't need to be tethered to a Green Lantern.  Carol needs to fix herself first.  And you can look at the history of the character and see how insanely she's been handled.  She was Hal's doormat forever, had split personalitites, the whole thing with the predator, she even had a baby once too, sorta (see Extreme Justice).  And have we ever even seen her ex-husband?  Wouldn't it be cool if he was behind all this?
> 
> I only have 2 theories.  First, maybe wearing the ring messed with her mind and tricked her into seducing Kyle to get at his big boy white lantern powers and source code (though she refuses the white ring when it was offered to her)
> 
> Second theory... more hopeful, but since nothing's been mentioned of the relationship since NG#40, maybe DC is just waiting it out.  They'll let a year or two go by so everyone can forget about it, then she'll show up as her pre-Flashpoint version and we can pretend like it was all just a bad Watchmen inspired dream... sheesh... the Watchmen were behind all this... oh my nerd head is about to explode...


I think I like the theory the ring adjusted her head.

I think I'm on record as saying that I've not necessarily against a Kyle/Carole pairing per se---DEPENDING ON CONTEXT. If Hal was out of the picture permanently, I could see them pairing up (though not as full time ring wielders...as people note, she comes off as a part time ring user).

But I'm persuaded that Carol dropping Hal only to pair up with Kyle is out of character--the whole chain of events is improbable. And the in-story reason should be focussed on the ring.

----------


## Johnny

I unfortunately doubt they would want people to forget about it. While he didn't mention Carol, some time ago Venditti tweeted this: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...14292309303298

Assuming Kyle's romantic endeavors are not with Carol, I don't know who he is talking about. I doubt he would go back with Soranik.

----------


## Johnny

Speaking of the Lanterns' love life, Sinestro is a downright savage.

----------


## Frontier

> Speaking of the Lanterns' love life, Sinestro is a downright savage.


Is the lady on the right Carol, and the one on the left Guy's psychic girlfriend who Hal dated?

----------


## Johnny

> Is the lady on the right Carol, and the one on the left Guy's psychic girlfriend who Hal dated?


Yep, that's Kari Limbo on the left and Carol on the right. I believe Hal was even engaged to Kari at one point.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I unfortunately doubt they would want people to forget about it. While he didn't mention Carol, some time ago Venditti tweeted this: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...14292309303298
> 
> Assuming Kyle's romantic endeavors are not with Carol, I don't know who he is talking about. I doubt he would go back with Soranik.


Mogo??  That'd be something... (God, it better not be Arisia....)

----------


## Frontier

> Mogo??  That'd be something... (God, it better not be Arisia....)


Lord, just the idea of Kyle and Arisia  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I unfortunately doubt they would want people to forget about it. While he didn't mention Carol, some time ago Venditti tweeted this: https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...14292309303298
> 
> Assuming Kyle's romantic endeavors are not with Carol, I don't know who he is talking about. I doubt he would go back with Soranik.


uggh.... there's those bad feelings again.  Kinda like the days leading up to Phantom Menace... 

Well I wouldn't mind Kyle getting back with Soranik.  I feel like that was such a huge missed opportunity.  The daughter of Sinestro with Kyle.  Their relationship ended so meaninglessly.  It was just... "ok, we're done here, right?"

The tweet does bring up somethign else that's been bunching up the nerd's undies... Don't you love how DC turned Alan Scott gay, but as a result Jade is wiped from existence?  You want a gay character?  Sure, it'll cost you one woman.  And now maybe Poison Ivy and Harley are a little bi... because yeah, we all know two women can't possibly spend time together and develop a friendship without turing gay for each other.  And God forbid you see Guy and Kyle form a friendship without everyone floating the idea that they're gay.  Hey, please, more gay characters is cool with me.  But create them from the ground up.  Make it organic to their character, not this retcon crapola.  Why weren't Jessica or Simon created as gay characters?  They could've been.  My theory is, sexuality seems to be a choice in the DC universe cause, you know, that's how it works in the real world too, right?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Mogo??  That'd be something... (God, it better not be Arisia....)


Maybe we'll actually see Arisia deliver a line for once.  She has to be the most seen and least heard member of the Corps.

----------


## gwangung

> The tweet does bring up somethign else that's been bunching up the nerd's undies... Don't you love how DC turned Alan Scott gay, but as a result Jade is wiped from existence?  You want a gay character?  Sure, it'll cost you one woman.


And it's not that the two are mutually exclusive, either...gay men can have children....




> Maybe we'll actually see Arisia deliver a line for once.  She has to be the most seen and least heard member of the Corps.


Seriously. I don't even know how I'd feel about a Kyle and Arisia pairing...we've seen so little of her that there's almost nothing to do a decent character on. Maybe she has a fetish for Earthlings?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> And it's not that the two are mutually exclusive, either...gay men can have children....
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I don't even know how I'd feel about a Kyle and Arisia pairing...we've seen so little of her that there's almost nothing to do a decent character on. Maybe she has a fetish for Earthlings?


I don't want to see Kyle and Arisia.  That almost seems as dumb as Carol.  Does Kyle have a thing for Hal's exes?  Who's next, Kari Limbo?  You know what they need to do to fix Kyle is bring back Alex Dewitt once and for all in some kinda Spider Gwen fashion.  Because I am so sick of writers using her as Kyle's built in rip cord for not committing to a relationship.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I am still holding out for putting Hal back with Arisia. I am just not into Hal back with Carol right now. Kyle needs to stay away from romance, unless they keep him with his Omega Men hookup because at least that means the GL universe will be doing a lot of crossover in the Vegan system which is sweet.

----------


## gwangung

> I am still holding out for putting Hal back with Arisia. I am just not into Hal back with Carol right now. Kyle needs to stay away from romance, unless they keep him with his Omega Men hookup because at least that means the GL universe will be doing a lot of crossover in the Vegan system which is sweet.


OK, I will say this....I thought the Hal/Arisia pairing EXTREMELY creepy. She's easily the least favorite Hal paramour in the GL canon.

And, yeah....I'd stay away from Hal's ex's for Kyle. That's kinda creepy, too, now that I think about it.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> OK, I will say this....I thought the Hal/Arisia pairing EXTREMELY creepy. She's easily the least favorite Hal paramour in the GL canon.
> 
> And, yeah....I'd stay away from Hal's ex's for Kyle. That's kinda creepy, too, now that I think about it.


Only in a Katie Holmes/Tom Cruise sort of way. When she was underaged she had a crush on Hal because he was the apex lantern, when she 'matured' she made a move and Hal who probably didn't think of her in 'that way' when she was too young, had no problem with it when she wasn't. It's akin to the 7th grader crushing on the varsity QB, hopefully he doesn't even know she exists then but if they meet again and they are both in their 30's that 5 year difference (which once was gigantic) doesn't mean anything at all. For me Hal and Carol is played out, never liked him with Guy's ex, Cowgirl was ok but I prefer Arisia. I can't tell you how happy I was when she was found (she was a Lost Lantern).

----------


## gwangung

> Only in a Katie Holmes/Tom Cruise sort of way. When she was underaged she had a crush on Hal because he was the apex lantern, when she 'matured' she made a move and Hal who probably didn't think of her in 'that way' when she was too young, had no problem with it when she wasn't. It's akin to the 7th grader crushing on the varsity QB, hopefully he doesn't even know she exists then but if they meet again and they are both in their 30's that 5 year difference (which once was gigantic) doesn't mean anything at all. For me Hal and Carol is played out, never liked him with Guy's ex, Cowgirl was ok but I prefer Arisia. I can't tell you how happy I was when she was found (she was a Lost Lantern).


Ugh. No. Just, no. 

Arisia artifically aged herself to adult status. She was still, emotionally, that underaged girl.

Absolutely creepy.

----------


## Frontier

I doubt that's even in-continuity anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## gwangung

> I doubt that's even in-continuity anymore .


If they retcon that artificial aging thing out, THEN I'd be a lot happier about it. The original continuity just gives off major ickiness in the 21st Century.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Oh believe me, once they settle all this Carol nonsense, my next angry rant will be directed squarely at Arisia.  That was all kinds of dirty old man creepy.  They tried to explain it away once by saying on her planet 1 year equals 47 earth years or whatever, so she's really a billion years old I guess... *cough*bullcrap*cough*

Let's face it, Hal's been a scum bag for most of his existence.  He's Captain Kirked his way through the galaxy throwing woo at every female alien from here to sector 1313.  Sir Geoff Johns toned down the scum baggery a lot, but they need to decide what kind of character he's going to be moving forward.  Yeah, maybe this whole Carol/Kyle thing is payback for past transgressions.  You made your point, DC.  Now let's get back to telling believable stories, huh?  God, I'm so sick of brooding superheroes.  D'ya think we'll see Superman smile in the Justice League movie?

Hey, how about Arisia and Guy... they had a thing in the 90s right?  During that time when Hal was Paralaxing on a beach somewhere.  Or why not just give her a bigger role in the comic other than background filler?  Yeah, it's super awesome that we're learing about Tomar-Tus family though, isn't it?  Man, I've been saying for years about how we gotta have more Tomar.

----------


## Sunday

I actually really liked Kyle's relationship with Donna, though probably that's because it's the only relationship Kyle's been in that hasn't left a bad taste in my mouth (though it did end pretty badly). 

Hal has a couple options. I'm always open to him getting together with Carol again, and some people wanted him to get with Soranik (which would be hilarious for several reasons) but I think he's better off flying solo for now.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Oh holy hell Hal & Soranik?  Keep your voice down... someone from DC might be listening...

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

If Identity Crisis can be wiped away I have no doubt that the Arisia age thing has been as well. I am just anti-Carol because of the seemingly 1000 times she made Hal feel bad about being a GL and trying to coax him to giving up the ring. If I never see that storyline again, it will be too soon. Arisia, aging issue aside, would give Hal an hot partner who is fun, that wouldn't constantly need saving but could go out on and fully understand his missions. For me Carol has always been Hal's wifelike Mary Jane Watson, and Arisia was more of the Black Cat, and right now I am enjoying 'Action Hal' and would think a Black Cat type relationship better fits that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> If Identity Crisis can be wiped away I have no doubt that the Arisia age thing has been as well. I am just anti-Carol because of the seemingly 1000 times she made Hal feel bad about being a GL and trying to coax him to giving up the ring. If I never see that storyline again, it will be too soon. Arisia, aging issue aside, would give Hal an hot partner who is fun, that wouldn't constantly need saving but could go out on and fully understand his missions. For me Carol has always been Hal's wifelike Mary Jane Watson, and Arisia was more of the Black Cat, and right now I am enjoying 'Action Hal' and would think a Black Cat type relationship better fits that.


Hey, I said it in my first rant... I'd be as happy as the Joker in a purple suit factory if the last image we ever see of Carol is the one from Lanterns #11 where she's just a normal woman running the company she's dedicated her life to.  At least that way I don't have to worry about whatever goofy forced plotline the writers plan to crowbar her into next.

Dang, Carol used to nag Hal like she was his mother too.  No one liked Carol back then, that's why Hal had so many flings.  Even the writers didn't give a crap about her.  But then damn Geoff Johns had to come out with that secret origins run and turned her into an actual human being with depth and vulnerabilities, so now I gotta care about her.  I guess I'm just a big softie

----------


## Margaret

I don't mind him being back with Carol, but not yet. Their relationship is simply not that interesting. It's that typical argue-all-the-time-but-can't-stay-away sort of couple. I always think he's going to end up with Carol sooner or later and that's how it should be, but after all that jazz it's probably for the best that Hal should move on with someone else at the moment. If the pre-existing characters don't work, why not create an original one, like Cowgirl. Minority here, but I like her. The few issues when she was hurt on that mission and Hal went ballistic on her abductors were fun. The two of them are quite similar and she has no qualms with his GL career. Problem is, she and Hal would never get anymore serious than friends with benefits because of how similar they are, so it's never gonna be a long term deal so he can always come back to Carol in due time.

----------


## silly

cowgirl was interesting enough when she was introduced. wasn't that when carol was married to somebody?

anyways, it would be nice to see her again but it's kinda hard with hal always in freaking space. 

somehow people kinda forgot that hal has (could've have) a strong earth bound supporting cast.

----------


## silly

oh yeah, i also like cowgirl. but i don't see getting more screen time anytime soon. not unless they get her possessed with some entity again, but they already did that to olivia reynolds.

----------


## Johnny

I was fine with Cowgirl. Wasn't a fan how they wrote her out off screen.

----------


## silly

i wonder if we will get to see her again. her and a lot of characters that got forgotten. tom, hal's immediate family, general stone, hector hammond.

----------


## Frontier

I also liked Cowgirl. 

I also appreciated all the development Johns gave Carol, but I wish it hadn't come at the expense of Cowgirl just vanishing...




> i wonder if we will get to see her again. her and a lot of characters that got forgotten. tom, hal's immediate family, general stone, hector hammond.


Heck, even Carol at this point given she's been relegated to just cameos. 

The one thing all these characters have in common? They're on Earth and Hal isn't  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

I agree with most of what's been said about Carol the past couple pages, I really don't care for how they've been writing her the past couple years. I would like to see her and Hal back together eventually but they really need to iron out what her personality is supposed to be (and whether she's meant to be an antagonist towards Hal or not  :Stick Out Tongue:  )




> Let's face it, Hal's been a scum bag for most of his existence.  He's Captain Kirked his way through the galaxy throwing woo at every female alien from here to sector 1313.  Sir Geoff Johns toned down the scum baggery a lot, but they need to decide what kind of character he's going to be moving forward.  Yeah, maybe this whole Carol/Kyle thing is payback for past transgressions.  You made your point, DC.  Now let's get back to telling believable stories, huh?  God, I'm so sick of brooding superheroes.  D'ya think we'll see Superman smile in the Justice League movie?


I don't think Hal is really much of a scumbag or a ladies' man. He's a good person with character flaws and while he is a bit flirty on occasion he doesn't come off as that promiscuous to me.




> Hal has a couple options. I'm always open to him getting together with Carol again, and some people wanted him to get with Soranik (which would be hilarious for several reasons) but I think he's better off flying solo for now.


I want him to have a love interest, if only because I'm tired of him being alone and having virtually nobody to interact with regularly. A new relationship would at least provide another character that shows up regularly and (probably) isn't predisposed to being a jerk to him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I don't think Hal is really much of a scumbag or a ladies' man. He's a good person with character flaws and while he is a bit flirty on occasion he doesn't come off as that promiscuous to me.


I like to think of him as just naturally charming  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

it won't likely happen, but i'd still want to say no to hal and soranik getting together.

----------


## silly

> I also liked Cowgirl. 
> 
> I also appreciated all the development Johns gave Carol, but I wish it hadn't come at the expense of Cowgirl just vanishing...
> 
> 
> Heck, even Carol at this point given she's been relegated to just cameos. 
> 
> The one thing all these characters have in common? They're on Earth and Hal isn't .


yes, all of them are indeed on earth. which is a shame since hal is most often in space, these guys get neglected.

there was a time before where i thought dcu was thinking of making jilian and carol as hal's betty and veronica.

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

In light of that All-Star inspired rendition of it a few pages back, what's everyone's favorite take on Hal's origin?

----------


## liwanag

> Hey, I said it in my first rant... I'd be as happy as the Joker in a purple suit factory if the last image we ever see of Carol is the one from Lanterns #11 where she's just a normal woman running the company she's dedicated her life to.  At least that way I don't have to worry about whatever goofy forced plotline the writers plan to crowbar her into next.
> 
> Dang, Carol used to nag Hal like she was his mother too.  No one liked Carol back then, that's why Hal had so many flings.  Even the writers didn't give a crap about her.  But then damn Geoff Johns had to come out with that secret origins run and turned her into an actual human being with depth and vulnerabilities, so now I gotta care about her.  I guess I'm just a big softie


a part of me tend to favor hal and carol together. i feel that geoff johns was able to "fix" all the craziness that came with star sapphire. granted a lot of them may have been retconned out.

----------


## TheSupernaut

What about Hal and Jessica down the line? Huh? Huh?

----------


## Johnny

> In light of that All-Star inspired rendition of it a few pages back, what's everyone's favorite take on Hal's origin?


New Frontier.





> What about Hal and Jessica down the line? Huh? Huh?


Nah. I suppose it might be semi-interesting in terms of the dynamic between the extroverted loose-cannon guy and the shy introverted girl with anxiety, but I'd rather they not go there.

----------


## liwanag

> In light of that All-Star inspired rendition of it a few pages back, what's everyone's favorite take on Hal's origin?


it would probably be secret origins.

i wonder if dc has plans for an earth one green lantern...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Will all this talk of Carol, Silly asked me a question I did not have an answer for.




> star sapphire killing katma, is that still canon?


Has this been covered within the last 10 years?

----------


## liwanag

> What about Hal and Jessica down the line? Huh? Huh?


hmmm... i don't know... i guess i would still root for carol...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What about Hal and Jessica down the line? Huh? Huh?






> Nah. I suppose it might be semi-interesting in terms of the dynamic between the extroverted loose-cannon guy and the shy introverted girl with anxiety, but I'd rather they not go there.


Funny enough, a lot of real life couples are like this.

----------


## liwanag

> Will all this talk of Carol, Silly asked me a question I did not have an answer for.
> 
> 
> 
> Has this been covered within the last 10 years?


good question. has carol been redeemed? i somehow remember it was the predator who was controlling sapphire at that time.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would not mind a love triangle featuring Hal & Guy (not with Carol in the middle).

I could see Cowgirl being attracted to both. I guess it would depend on how much on the wild side a woman wants to travel with between those two. I think it would be an entertaining story.

Thankfully, I can't see any story reason for a human woman being interested in Hal & John (unless she likes military guys).

I am not counting Rose from the Mosaic era as I am pretty much sure that will never be referenced again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> good question. has carol been redeemed? i somehow remember it was the predator who was controlling sapphire at that time.


I'm not sure it was ever mentioned during Johns's tenure. This makes me think Carol was not involved.

Although if it was still in canon, murdering while under an alien influence would give Hal & Carol something to talk about.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Hal having an earth bound romantic interest is pointless, and I don't want him with Sinestro's daughter. She seems to have outgrown Kyle and seems to be paired with John a lot. Still wearing the team Arisia shirt. I remember Guy saying something about when everyone else had given up hope on Hal being alive, Arisia was the one that never gave up on him. I do believe the age progression isn't in continuity any more. Speaking of retcons. The Carol thing is interesting because John's wife is still dead, so I have to assume the Carol still did it. John did the be the better man thing and stopped trying to go all 'Fatality' on Carol but that doesn't mean he is cool with her deep down. He might have done that for the good of the Corps, not wanting to start a Civil War between himself and Hal but if Hal and Carol aren't a thing, whose to say if he will be as forgiving just because she is hanging out with Kyle who isn't really a member of the GLC anymore. Sounds like something he and Sora can bond over when discussing the issues of leading a corp. That just leaves Guy without an interest, maybe he enjoyed being tortured by Lyssa Drak more than he should have?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

zams.jpg

Today's WTF moment comes from Green Lantern #200... the Zamarons ascending into the heavens, each one paired up with a Guardian to make some sweet sweet music together.  (Remember the whole bit about the loud pipe organ?)

Honestly... I don't think any of this was retconned... do you?

----------


## gwangung

> New Frontier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I suppose it might be semi-interesting in terms of the dynamic between the extroverted loose-cannon guy and the shy introverted girl with anxiety, but I'd rather they not go there.


I think Hal would work better as a big brother type for Jessice. But I think pairing him up with an introvert type (but still strong personality) would not be a bad thing at all.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think Hal is really much of a scumbag or a ladies' man. He's a good person with character flaws and while he is a bit flirty on occasion he doesn't come off as that promiscuous to me.
> 
> I want him to have a love interest, if only because I'm tired of him being alone and having virtually nobody to interact with regularly. A new relationship would at least provide another character that shows up regularly and (probably) isn't predisposed to being a jerk to him


The nerd misspoke (especially since this is a Hal appreciation thread).  That was more a statement on the old fashioned way characters were portrayed and their interactions with the opposite sex back in the 60s-90s.  Everyone was a jerk back then by today's standards.  Some more than others.  Hal has come a long way and the whole Carol mess notwithstanding, he's portrayed pretty genuine.  But he definitely needs a counterpart to at least play off of.  Him flying around by himself gets old if the only reason we're given for his actions are a general do goodery.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

true that AngryNerd, I remember covers where Clark threatens to spank Lois for getting out of line, and giving your 'lady' a quick slap wasn't frowned on, but considered sexy LOL! Poor Hank Pym, born too soon. edit actually not born soon enough.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal having an earth bound romantic interest is pointless, and I don't want him with Sinestro's daughter. She seems to have outgrown Kyle and seems to be paired with John a lot. Still wearing the team Arisia shirt. I remember Guy saying something about when everyone else had given up hope on Hal being alive, Arisia was the one that never gave up on him. I do believe the age progression isn't in continuity any more. Speaking of retcons. The Carol thing is interesting because John's wife is still dead, so I have to assume the Carol still did it. John did the be the better man thing and stopped trying to go all 'Fatality' on Carol but that doesn't mean he is cool with her deep down. He might have done that for the good of the Corps, not wanting to start a Civil War between himself and Hal but if Hal and Carol aren't a thing, whose to say if he will be as forgiving just because she is hanging out with Kyle who isn't really a member of the GLC anymore. Sounds like something he and Sora can bond over when discussing the issues of leading a corp. That just leaves Guy without an interest, maybe he enjoyed being tortured by Lyssa Drak more than he should have?


Based on my nerdly understanding, Carol/Evil SS still killed Katma.  She redeemed herself the same was Chris Reeves redeemed himself from screwing the hot blond girl in Superman 3.. "Nope, wasn't me.  That was a different guy."  Another hugely missed opportunity if you ask me (and no one ever asks me).  Carol was possessed or whatever, but she's using the Sapphire ring now.  It's like Deadshot fighting crime with the same gun that killed Batman's parents.  Batman might be a little miffed at that.  Would it be interesting to explore that a tad more, maybe give Johnny some extra page time?  I don't know.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Nerd, I think that was back when there were no female Guardians, now there are and I am not sure if the leaders of the Sapphires are even Maltusian descendants anymore but it was a cool concept.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Based on my nerdly understanding, Carol/Evil SS still killed Katma.  She redeemed herself the same was Chris Reeves redeemed himself from screwing the hot blond girl in Superman 3.. "Nope, wasn't me.  That was a different guy."  Another hugely missed opportunity if you ask me (and no one ever asks me).  Carol was possessed or whatever, but she's using the Sapphire ring now.  It's like Deadshot fighting crime with the same gun that killed Batman's parents.  Batman might be a little miffed at that.  Would it be interesting to explore that a tad more, maybe give Johnny some extra page time?  I don't know.


there is a difference between knowing it and being ok with it. John would only be human if he preferred not to be chummy with Carol, regardless and if Carol had any empathy she should feel weird about being around John. It should be one of those things the earth Lanterns don't talk about but all know is there, 800 pound gorilla.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm not sure it was ever mentioned during Johns's tenure. This makes me think Carol was not involved.
> 
> Although if it was still in canon, murdering while under an alien influence would give Hal & Carol something to talk about.


my guess is it could have been a star sapphire but necessarily carol type of deal. i can't remember of any issue that mentioned who actually killed katma. maybe somebody out there knows..

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Nerd, I think that was back when there were no female Guardians, now there are and I am not sure if the leaders of the Sapphires are even Maltusian descendants anymore but it was a cool concept.


This was a long time ago for sure.  It's hilarious really.  Seems like there was only 2 kinds of women in DC comics back then; Amazon warriors and secretaries.




> there is a difference between knowing it and being ok with it. John would only be human if he preferred not to be chummy with Carol, regardless and if Carol had any empathy she should feel weird about being around John. It should be one of those things the earth Lanterns don't talk about but all know is there, 800 pound gorilla.


What I'm saying is, none of this was every fully explored.  It was the old smoke and mirrors cliche crap where they have the moment then something explodes off panel and everyone turns their attention to that and totally forgets what was going on.  I'm not even sure John and Carol had words either.  I think Hal got in the way and said, "yo, it wasn't her, it was mind control or whatever.  Sorry for your loss."




> my guess is it could have been a star sapphire but necessarily carol type of deal. i can't remember of any issue that mentioned who actually killed katma. maybe somebody out there knows..


It was 100% Carol.  Or Carol's body, but with a bad attitude.  I'll have to look that up back at the nerd cave.  But there wasn't any other Sapphires around at the time.  It was pre-violet rings.  She was the only one.  It was Action comics... #600 OR 601 when the deed was done and Geoff Johns made reference to it during Blackest Night.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Johns did a lot of damage control, and used many retcons build up the characters he liked.

Unfortunately, it seems like in doing so, he left a lot dramatic history on the cutting room floor.

----------


## Frontier

The last time John and Carol were on a page together they were very cordial and professional towards each other, so I doubt Carol killing Katma is still in-continuity. 



> What about Hal and Jessica down the line? Huh? Huh?


I wouldn't reject it out-of-hand, but Jessica probably thinks Hal's too old (even if the age difference between them isn't that significant) and relationships between mentors/mentees can get...complicated. 

Plus, he probably knows about her crush on Barry, so I doubt he'd want to interfere with that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

4.jpg

Just to beat a dead horse even more, here's my favorite page ever.  Just 2 weeks after the big breakup, this turd of a rag (New Guardians #21) hits newsstands.  Please take note of the bottom middle panel.  I love it so much, I made it my avatar tee-hee!  That's the CEO of a multi-million dollar corporation by the way.  Jeez Carol, didn't anyone ever tell you to bend at the knees?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The last time John and Carol were on a page together they were very cordial and professional towards each other, so I doubt Carol killing Katma is still in-continuity.


Well something killed Katma cause she's dead.  I bet it's sort of in that limbo place with a post-it note attached that says "to be retconned later"

----------


## Johnny

Not counting the Green Lantern cartoon, this has to be Hal's best version outside of comics thus far:

----------


## j9ac9k

> The last time John and Carol were on a page together they were very cordial and professional towards each other, so I doubt Carol killing Katma is still in-continuity.


John and Carol had settled that a long time ago, even when it was in continuity.  Carol was possessed at the time, so John learned to forgive her. (very useful excuse, being manipulated by an avatar of the emotional spectrum...)

----------


## silly

> Not counting the Green Lantern cartoon, this has to be Hal's best version outside of comics thus far:


and voiced by nathan fillion no less.

that shield in space showed why the league needs green lantern. no other member could have possibly done it.

----------


## Margaret

> Not counting the Green Lantern cartoon, this has to be Hal's best version outside of comics thus far:


Can't agree more. Justice League Doom was one of my most favorite of DC animated movies. Even with Batman having a slightly more important role, all of the League members got their own scenes and significant contribution to the team. Hal in this movie was competent, witty, heroic, and best of all, not stupid. He was the only one who saw the necessity of Batman's contingency plans and not whiny about trust like the others.

----------


## Johnny

> Can't agree more. Justice League Doom was one of my most favorite of DC animated movies. Even with Batman having a slightly more important role, all of the League members got their own scenes and significant contribution to the team. Hal in this movie was competent, witty, heroic, and best of all, not stupid. He was the only one who saw the necessity of Batman's contingency plans and not whiny about trust like the others.


Hal was amazing in this movie. Also the scene where Batman "saved" him really stood out for me. Batman tells him about the Carol android that he made to trick him into believing he made a bad call that cost her death, after also being gassed with Scarecrow's fear gas. Bats offers an antidote, Hal replies he doesn't need it and summons his ring. Perfect.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of which, would Hal be immune to the Scarecrow's gas, like the Joker?

Folks keep talking about Superman cleaning up Gotham....screw that.....send in the GLC!!!

A city ruled by fear, being invaded by those able to overcome great fear would be an interesting maxi-series.

I'd love to see Guy vs Bane....for some reason.

I'd love to see a meeting of the minds between John and The Demon, himself. These guys could actually be frenemies.

I'd love to see the Riddler & Two-Face throw riddles & duality schemes at Hal.....only for both to catch a green boxing gloves to their chins.

Or perhaps Hal would attack Dent with a big green coin....

Kyle & Catwoman?

----------


## phantom1592

> Not counting the Green Lantern cartoon, this has to be Hal's best version outside of comics thus far:


OH, I'd agree with that.. except maybe the 'Not counting the Green Lantern Cartoon' bit. Animated series was good... but THIS was my personal favorite. I wish the animated had been less CGI and more... whatever THIS is. The attitude, the characterization, and most important to me, the Animation designs... was just top notch. Even being based on earth was what I've always wanted from a GL cartoon. 

I was never even a fan of Tower of Babel story in the first place... and this fixed so many of the things I disliked from the original story... 

Now I want to watch it again!! I have hearby decided that it's been too long....

----------


## Frontier

I hope if Hal ever shows up in the animated movies again, that they bring back Fillion...

----------


## Johnny

> OH, I'd agree with that.. except maybe the 'Not counting the Green Lantern Cartoon' bit. Animated series was good... but THIS was my personal favorite. I wish the animated had been less CGI and more... whatever THIS is. The attitude, the characterization, and most important to me, the Animation designs... was just top notch. Even being based on earth was what I've always wanted from a GL cartoon. 
> 
> I was never even a fan of Tower of Babel story in the first place... and this fixed so many of the things I disliked from the original story... 
> 
> Now I want to watch it again!! I have hearby decided that it's been too long....


Well I like CGI animation but yeah I'm a fan of traditional animation as much as anyone. And I agree about Tower of Babel. The movie was a kickass loose adaptation. McDuffie's final gem.

----------


## Johnny

The Lanterns talking about fake news before it was cool:

----------


## liwanag

i really enjoyed GLTAS. it's right up there with Transformers G1 as my favorite.

Hal's portrayal was just spot on.

----------


## Johnny

Jams Marsden as Hal by George Evangelista:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I could get with Marsden.  He was good in West World.  Why not?

----------


## Frontier

> Jams Marsden as Hal by George Evangelista:


He definitely looks the part here  :Wink: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I could get with Marsden.  He was good in West World.  Why not?


funny how I feel the same way now that he has matured a bit but blasted Fox for casting him as Cyclops. Who is this loser cast along side Hugh, Jean Luc and Halle?

----------


## Phoenixx9

> He definitely looks the part here .


Yes, Marsden is made to play various superheroes!  He looks great here as Hal!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> funny how I feel the same way now that he has matured a bit but blasted Fox for casting him as Cyclops. Who is this loser cast along side Hugh, Jean Luc and Halle?


Oh dang, that's right! I felt the same way about Cyclops.  He was supposed to be the veteran leader but he was just a kid.  Has it been 17 years already?

----------


## liwanag

> Jams Marsden as Hal by George Evangelista:


im ok with james mardsen playing for hal jordan.

----------


## silly

> Well I like CGI animation but yeah I'm a fan of traditional animation as much as anyone. And I agree about Tower of Babel. The movie was a kickass loose adaptation. McDuffie's final gem.


are you all talking of jl:doom? yeah, hal was portrayed nicely in that movie. he was funny, competent and effective. 

hal purging the fear toxin from his body by willpower alone was nicely done.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well I like CGI animation but yeah I'm a fan of traditional animation as much as anyone. And I agree about Tower of Babel. The movie was a kickass loose adaptation. McDuffie's final gem.


For me it depends on the CGI animation... and tradional for that matter. I prefer people to look like people or at the very least like the comic designs... The JLU stories had all the sharp angles and square bodies that evoked the whole crime noir thing... which worked for Batman, but I felt was really off for Superman and JL... and GL animated seemed to go that way too with the wide shoulders and almost... I don't  know... Squishy looking bodies. They remind me of those old stretch Armstrong gel filled toys... or one of those vinyl POP toys... It just always took me out of the show and caused me to blow it off till it showed up on Netflix.   

Same with that Spectacular Spider-man show. Great plots and characters are a good thing... but if I can't stand the sight of a show, I usually don't watch it. 

JL: Doomed was the best of all worlds for me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The Lanterns talking about fake news before it was cool:


Name that Earthling...lol.

Man, I hope that GLC film is a success. I really want to see Guy in live action.

----------


## silly

same here. i may be a bit optimistic, but i hope to see the green lantern corps reach star wars level excitement.

the glc has so many stories to tell that it can have its own expanded universe outside dcu.

----------


## liwanag

how about a green lantern star wars cross over?

----------


## Johnny

As long as Hal doesn't try to make a move on Rey. lol

----------


## silly

i would love to see evil star on the pages of green lantern again.

----------


## vartox

> i would love to see evil star on the pages of green lantern again.


There was a teaser for him in HJGLC #13, so you're in luck  :Smile:

----------


## silly



----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

One of my favorite Hal moments

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

i think the closest chance for me to see green lantern in a tv series this year is on the opening credits of powerless...

----------


## Frontier

> 


Lantern Trinity, anyone  :Wink: ?

----------


## Johnny

Needless to say, I was a big fan of that Carol outfit. Especially when Reis drew her.

----------


## Frontier

> Needless to say, I was a big fan of that Carol outfit. *Especially when Reis drew her.*


I think you could say that about practically any character  :Wink: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Needless to say, I was a big fan of that Carol outfit. Especially when Reis drew her.


I have no problem with Carol's new outfit.  Even though it's an almost exact copy of Jade's costume.  Hmmm.... Jade.... didn't she used to date someone once?
(No Carol comment shall go unposted!!!)

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> 


I didn't mind that Carol costume even though it's kind of ridiculous. Reis (and Mahnke) made it look pretty good most of the time. 

I don't mind her new outfit either, the big downside to that one is that it's almost entirely associated with writing I don't like  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

Who designed both looks? 

Was it Reis or Acuna who did the main costume she sported during the Johns run? I recall it debuted around the time Acuna was on the book for the Star Sapphire arc. 

Was her current, more covered-up look, done by the _New Guardians_ artist? 

Going back to _Justice League: Doom_ , I thought it had a good adaption of her Johns outfit  :Smile: . 

I don't mind a Star Sapphire costume that's a little revealing, though I feel Carol is conservative enough to have a problem with it when she's not being possessed by the ring (even GL:TAS Carol only liked the boots). 

I'm not surprised, now that she's in full-control, that she's sporting something a little less skimpy and that would definitely not have her mistaken for a stripper  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> I don't mind a Star Sapphire costume that's a little revealing, though I feel Carol is conservative enough to have a problem with it when she's not being possessed by the ring (even GL:TAS Carol only liked the boots).


She was so darn cute on that show.

----------


## Frontier

> She was so darn cute on that show.


Not to mention the Jennifer Hale factor  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## liwanag

> Lantern Trinity, anyone ?


Someone should make a fanfic story about this Trinity going up against Superman, Wonder Woman, and Batman.

Or the very least, sgainst the Shazam trinity..

----------


## liwanag

> She was so darn cute on that show.


i really liked carol's portrayal in gltas. shame we didn't get to see her often.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Not to mention the Jennifer Hale factor .


Best. Female. Voiceover. Talent. EVER!!! Tara Strong is a close second.  But no one's going to top Commander Sheppard.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i really liked carol's portrayal in gltas. shame we didn't get to see her often.


I wish they kept this show going, but DC viewed it more as a 30 minute commercial to get kids to buy toys.  They didn't, so that's the end of it.

----------


## Johnny

> Best. Female. Voiceover. Talent. EVER!!! Tara Strong is a close second.  But no one's going to top Commander Sheppard.


I mean I'm more biased towards Grey DeLisle but it's hard to argue about Hale.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I mean I'm more biased towards Grey DeLisle but it's hard to argue about Hale.


As far as I know, she (Hale) just has the one voice that she plays off of whereas others have many different voices.  But man oh man what a voice it is.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly



----------


## adrikito

> She was so darn cute on that show.


I remember that... One Star Saphire was in love of Hal... and Carol saw this..




> 


The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim..

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Matt Bomer?

----------


## Frontier

> Matt Bomer?


He'd be cool to see voice Hal, like he voiced Superman in _Superman: Unbound_  :Smile: .

Or maybe he could be CW Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

By Jason Fabok:

----------


## liwanag

> By Jason Fabok:


where is this from? this is probably from a larger picture. i recognize hawkman at superman's back.

----------


## Johnny

He said he's drawing an oldschool DC poster for his son's room. Hopefully he posts the whole thing when finished.

----------


## Frontier

Wow, I'm so used to Fabok's more modern style that's it's kind of surreal to see him drawing in a more classic/retro way  :EEK!: .

Still looks awesome though  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> Matt Bomer?


i've actually heard his name a couple of times. i was half expecting him to be on the shortlist of actors to play hal.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> Wow, I'm so used to Fabok's more modern style that's it's kind of surreal to see him drawing in a more classic/retro way .
> 
> Still looks awesome though .


reminds me a little of jose garcia lopez

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


kevin maguire is awesome...

----------


## silly

http://comicbook.com/2017/02/08/5-re...green-lantern/

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> http://comicbook.com/2017/02/08/5-re...green-lantern/





> It's hard to argue the importance of Hal Jordan within the Green Lantern mythos, but until Geoff Johns came along in the original Rebirth series, it was also hard to peg down what was so great about him.
> 
> Johns infused the character with a much-needed personality,


 Aw, come on...  :Frown: 

I wish I was enjoying HJGLC more but it has yet to do anything I really, actually like and I still don't trust Venditti much.

----------


## Frontier

> Aw, come on... 
> 
> I wish I was enjoying HJGLC more but it has yet to do anything I really, actually like and I still don't trust Venditti much.


But, but...

*spoilers:*
Space Cabbie  :Big Grin: !
*end of spoilers*

----------


## jbmasta

> http://comicbook.com/2017/02/08/5-re...green-lantern/


And it doesn't even mention the fantastic art. Even the fill-in art looks amazing!

----------


## jbmasta

It struck me in the last issue that Rafa Sandoval draws Hal with a cowlick.

----------


## silly

> 


man, that's some nice piece of craftsmanship.

----------


## silly

> It struck me in the last issue that Rafa Sandoval draws Hal with a cowlick.


superman does have his spit curl, so why not.

on the topic of hair. it's annoying if the art team draws and colors hal's hair same with kyle's. i guess i'm thinking of justice league action.

----------


## HAN9000

When they announced the title HJGLC I was expected to see Hal interacting with the corps and his friendships with other corps members, after all we haven't seen that much since the Green Lantern Corps title was separated. But now I feel that Hal was deliberately kept away from the corps for some reasons all the time so John could lead it. Hal took out Sinestro by nearly sacrificing himself, and we saw no one appreciated? Besides, making HJGLC biweekly didn't give us more stories. Venditti just combined pre-Rebirth Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps together. Nothing ever changed, except that I have to buy two books per month to get the same story length now.  :Frown:

----------


## j9ac9k

> http://comicbook.com/2017/02/08/5-re...green-lantern/


Aside from not mentioning the art, I'd pretty much agree with the list here.  I wish "introducing new threats that have nothing to do with the Emotional Spectrum" was something that could be on the list, but it seems that will be coming...

----------


## vartox

> It struck me in the last issue that Rafa Sandoval draws Hal with a cowlick.


Hal used to have that cowlick/spitcurl but most artists in recent years have dropped it in favor of combed back or messy short fringe, it's cool to see Sandoval bring it back  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Aside from not mentioning the art, I'd pretty much agree with the list here.  I wish "introducing new threats that have nothing to do with the Emotional Spectrum" was something that could be on the list, but it seems that will be coming...


im glad that hal's title does have a strong art team. 

to be fair, the stories did improve since nu 52.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal's been hanging out with Scott Steiner, I see.

Green Poppa Pump is your hook-up....holla if ya hear me!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Aw, come on... 
> 
> I wish I was enjoying HJGLC more but it has yet to do anything I really, actually like and I still don't trust Venditti much.


I know what you mean, on both accounts.  I'll rant about "Green Lanterns" somewhere else, but Hal & the Corps I really really really want to like it.  Mostly because it's that or nothing.  It's had some cool moments.  Guy getting captured by Sinestro's corp, Soranik patching up Hal... But so far it's been mostly moving around the pieces until we finally get everyone in the same place.  There's been big events, like the team up of Green & Yellow, but I haven't gotten the sense like these are meant to establish a new norm or it's just something that'll be blown up 2 or 3 issues down the road.  

I do trust Venditti in that I absolutely believe he is an excellent writer.  That said, I wish he would cut down on the double splash pages that look pretty but do nothing to further along the story.  I feel like in any given issue, he sorta rushes through the story and ends up 3 or 4 pages short of 20.  So he just packs in those poser pages as filler.  Yes, I get it, the artists need to show off.  Personally, an artist's talent shines more in how they handle the small panels than full pages.  But anyway, some things would be better served by spending a little more time on.  Starro came and went.  Braniac came and went.  I've had enough of Larfleeze, hopefully he'll be on the shelf for a while.  I don't know, maybe check in on the corps every once in a while.  Maybe give Arisia her first text bubble.




> When they announced the title HJGLC I was expected to see Hal interacting with the corps and his friendships with other corps members, after all we haven't seen that much since the Green Lantern Corps title was separated. But now I feel that Hal was deliberately kept away from the corps for some reasons all the time so John could lead it. Hal took out Sinestro by nearly sacrificing himself, and we saw no one appreciated? Besides, making HJGLC biweekly didn't give us more stories. Venditti just combined pre-Rebirth Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps together. Nothing ever changed, except that I have to buy two books per month to get the same story length now.


DC wants yo money!  They've been milking the rebirths since they began.  Hal is finally at a point where the Corps are established and together.  You can look at other titles like Superman and see those are just now beginning to establish themselves in post-rebirth land.  All this could've been done sooner but DC needs that carrot on the end of a stick.  Yep, there's been zero interacting amongst Corp members other than business.  They all sorta read like robots to me.  There's not much weight to their actions.  It's all just the job.  I haven't read #14 yet, but I hear good things.  HOPEfully, we'll get more interesting stories instead of the ones we got so far which feel like Venditti wrote them while he was double parked.




> Aside from not mentioning the art, I'd pretty much agree with the list here.  I wish "introducing new threats that have nothing to do with the Emotional Spectrum" was something that could be on the list, but it seems that will be coming...


I have absolutely no interest in seeing another pointless war of light.  How many times are we gonna do this?  Seriously?  We gotta round up all the colors and blast away the bad guy with a rainbow energy beam again?  You gotta feel for Indigo.  They never get any love in those stories.  They're always an afterthought, no one knows what they say, they never contribute anything on their own.  And then what?  The next greatest threat to existence shows up and we do it again.  Remember when a green ring was all you needed to save the universe?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Prediction on how the Rebirth arc will end for HJGLC:

Big monster threat is defeated, new OA and new guardians are established, DC expands the title into 4 ongoing titles, Hal & Carol finally get back together after some of the most profoundly soul searching moments in comic book history....

And then the very next issue she leaves him to pair up with that stupid rage cat with a red ring on it's tail because she's suddenly a cat person now and Hal has allergies.  Up yours DC!!  I spoiled it for everyone.

----------


## liwanag

> Prediction on how the Rebirth arc will end for HJGLC:
> 
> Big monster threat is defeated, new OA and new guardians are established, DC expands the title into 4 ongoing titles, Hal & Carol finally get back together after some of the most profoundly soul searching moments in comic book history....
> 
> And then the very next issue she leaves him to pair up with that stupid rage cat with a red ring on it's tail because she's suddenly a cat person now and Hal has allergies.  Up yours DC!!  I spoiled it for everyone.


or youve just handed dc their next story arc...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

i wonder how hal's ring is different from the other lanterns.

http://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-15-...ring-could-do/

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

The boys are back in town. Flash #23:

----------


## Red obin

> The boys are back in town. Flash #23:


Cool, loved their crossover in Flash annual #2 it was a fun read.Sadly, I am trade waiting Flash so will have to wait.

----------


## liwanag

> The boys are back in town. Flash #23:


cool. noticed that people talk about flash racing superman but never with green lantern...

has it ever been established how fast a power ring can make green lantern go? so if i like hal wills it enough, can he race against the flash? or the very least against superman?

i mean, the ring used to be able to time travel and what not.

----------


## vartox

> The boys are back in town. Flash #23:


Awesome! it's been so long since they've had meaningful interaction, I hope this is a good issue.

----------


## Frontier

> The boys are back in town. Flash #23:


Awesome! It'll be nice to finally see Hal back on Earth and hanging with Barry again. It's been far too long  :Smile: .

Judging from the cover and solicit, I'm guessing Hal follows Barry into the future to help him take on Thawne? 

Now all we need is a Green Arrow team-up  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

> Awesome! It'll be nice to finally see Hal back on Earth and hanging with Barry again. It's been far too long .
> 
> Judging from the cover and solicit, I'm guessing Hal follows Barry into the future to help him take on Thawne? 
> 
> Now all we need is a Green Arrow team-up .


The solicit doesn't mention Hal at all, so I was wondering if this was just a variant cover, but it's done by Carmine Di Giandomenico, who is the book's regular artist. Hopefully when the full solicits are out, we'd know for sure that Hal is in the story.

----------


## Frontier

> The solicit doesn't mention Hal at all, so I was wondering if this was just a variant cover, but it's done by Carmine Di Giandomenico, who is the book's regular artist. Hopefully when the full solicits are out, we'd know for sure that Hal is in the story.


I'm wondering if the gallery watching their "race" is supposed to be indicative of aliens or Thawne's future timeline?

----------


## vartox

> The solicit doesn't mention Hal at all, so I was wondering if this was just a variant cover, but it's done by Carmine Di Giandomenico, who is the book's regular artist. Hopefully when the full solicits are out, we'd know for sure that Hal is in the story.


Maybe Hal shows up at the end of 23 then actually does stuff in #24?

----------


## j9ac9k

> has it ever been established how fast a power ring can make green lantern go? so if i like hal wills it enough, can he race against the flash? or the very least against superman?.


Theoretically, any GL should be faster -they travel all across the universe at faster-than-light speeds.  But it seems they never travel that fast unless it's in space.  Perhaps they can still just maneuver as fast as their brain can comprehend and space is a straight shot. (or the ring computes a flight path)

----------


## Sunday

good to see Hal and Barry together again. Hal's been away from Earth's heroes for too long.




> cool. noticed that people talk about flash racing superman but never with green lantern...
> 
> has it ever been established how fast a power ring can make green lantern go? so if i like hal wills it enough, can he race against the flash? or the very least against superman?
> 
> i mean, the ring used to be able to time travel and what not.


Lanterns cross the universe as part of their daily commute, they're as fast or potentially faster than Superman. As for the Flash, Lanterns and Supes might as well be slower than snails. What Flash has isn't so much superspeed as it is magic time traveling.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> cool. noticed that people talk about flash racing superman but never with green lantern...
> 
> has it ever been established how fast a power ring can make green lantern go? so if i like hal wills it enough, can he race against the flash? or the very least against superman?
> 
> i mean, the ring used to be able to time travel and what not.


Reading this gave me a flashback to an old Challenge of the Superfriends where Hal, Barry, & Clark went top speed, and did a bit of time traveling.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

http://www.comicbookrevolution.com/h...rps-14-review/

----------


## Frontier

> 


Y'know, say what you will about pre-Rebirth Venditti, he at least got Sinestro and his dynamic with Hal down.

----------


## Johnny

> Y'know, say what you will about pre-Rebirth Venditti, he at least got Sinestro and his dynamic with Hal down.


I'm not sure Venditti wrote this. I believe that scene was from the Sinestro book that was written by Cullen Bunn.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm not sure Venditti wrote this. I believe that scene was from the Sinestro book that was written by Cullen Bunn.


I thought I remembered that scene being from one of Venditti's Godhead issues, but it's been a while since I read the whole thing...I think that's Tan's art?

----------


## j9ac9k

Looks like Dale Eaglesham to me...

----------


## Johnny

I believe it's Martin Coccolo. But yeah it's likely Eaglesham.

Gosh, his splashes were magic.

----------


## vartox

> I'm not sure Venditti wrote this. I believe that scene was from the Sinestro book that was written by Cullen Bunn.


That particular scene is by Bunn (and the art is Eaglesham) but I think Venditti did get Hal and Sinestro's dynamic down well in pre-Rebirth GL. (Oddly enough I think he did a worse job of their dynamic in HJGLC despite improving in other areas)

1415200362087.jpg
1415200527263.jpg

----------


## silly

> Theoretically, any GL should be faster -they travel all across the universe at faster-than-light speeds.  But it seems they never travel that fast unless it's in space.  Perhaps they can still just maneuver as fast as their brain can comprehend and space is a straight shot. (or the ring computes a flight path)


how fast can a fighter plane fly? hal should be used to flying up to mach 1 maybe? he really should have a fast reaction time from since he is a skilled fighter pilot.

----------


## liwanag

> Reading this gave me a flashback to an old Challenge of the Superfriends where Hal, Barry, & Clark went top speed, and did a bit of time traveling.


did they race each other? how did hal fare against barry and clark?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Maybe Hal shows up at the end of 23 then actually does stuff in #24?


Remember the days before the internet when we didn't have to torture ourselves this way?  I sure hope we see Hal and Barry hanging out on Earth again.  Hell, I'd buy that issue even if the whole thing is just them going bowling for 20 pages.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Sometimes I think Sinestro is a shape-shifter, or some type of failed Time Lord. This guy can't keep a consistent head-shape to save his life.

Although the artist here is known for drawing everyone larger than life.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> did they race each other? how did hal fare against barry and clark?


I think the Legion of Doom messed with the timeline, and those three were the only ones capable of immediate time travel.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


What is this from? I always felt a prepared Hal could match up and beat and other JLA member.

----------


## vartox

> What is this from? I always felt a prepared Hal could match up and beat and other JLA member.


GL Legacy: Last Will and Testament of Hal Jordan. 

Bit of a weird but still pretty good book on what Tom Kalmaku was up to after Hal died, guest starring Spectre Hal.  :Smile:

----------


## silly

> GL Legacy: Last Will and Testament of Hal Jordan. 
> 
> Bit of a weird but still pretty good book on what Tom Kalmaku was up to after Hal died, guest starring Spectre Hal.


if i remember correctly, hal's protocol for dealing with batman is to strap him in a rocket or something. which i find funny i might add.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal using strategy can be entertaining.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I did not read that story, but Hal vs Lobo just screams fun.

This is a rivalry I would fully support.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

just checked the injustice thread. happy to hear that hal is in the mobile version. i had doubts if he was in the main game. now i'm just hoping for a sinestro reveal.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

R.I.P. Seth Fisher.  "Willworld" is one of those books you can read over and over again and find new insane details in the background.  And the trippy Meobius-y concepts are insane!  While I wasn't the biggest fan, JMD's take on the GL mythos was heady and interesting.  Johns's "we're space cops" concept needed a little bit of that cosmic-mindedness.

----------


## liwanag

just saw this...

http://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-set...-jm-dematteis/

and i gotta say the art sure is very detailed...

----------


## silly

injustice 2's gear system would be perfect for hal. imagine hal's upgrades as green lantern. and hal can also have gears of red lantern, a yellow lantern, an orange lantern, etc.

----------


## liwanag

> injustice 2's gear system would be perfect for hal. imagine hal's upgrades as green lantern. and hal can also have gears of red lantern, a yellow lantern, an orange lantern, etc.


hope netherealms give hal a wide range of move set. i remember thinking how limited he was in mk vs dc...

----------


## Johnny

Doing the chores:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> injustice 2's gear system would be perfect for hal. imagine hal's upgrades as green lantern. and hal can also have gears of red lantern, a yellow lantern, an orange lantern, etc.


I always find it a little weird when they put muscle definition on the suits.  Just brings up bad memories of Clooney's suit in Batman & Robin.

----------


## liwanag

> I always find it a little weird when they put muscle definition on the suits.  Just brings up bad memories of Clooney's suit in Batman & Robin.


or worse, they could have added nipples...

----------


## jbmasta

> or worse, they could have added nipples...


Or butt cheeks.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Would've been interesting to see what this sinister looking Hal Jordan was about. Ethan decided to scrap the page though:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Hey now, that Star Sapphire costume is pretty damn good.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I really like Carol's design there too  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> Hey now, that Star Sapphire costume is pretty damn good.


yeah, the black on hal and carol works well on both green and violet.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, I really like Carol's design there too .


It looks like the violet aspects of her costume are glittery.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

Classic Hal is classic  :Smile: .

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> Hey now, that Star Sapphire costume is pretty damn good.


i like the stars in sapphires costume. the gl movie costume might have been more cooler if it had stars instead of veins.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i like the stars in sapphires costume. the gl movie costume might have been more cooler if it had stars instead of veins.


It might've been cooler if a different actor was wearing it too.

----------


## Amacent

Thanks silly for posting that fantastic artwork. Hal has never looked better!

----------


## liwanag

> It might've been cooler if a different actor was wearing it too.


i was ok with ryan reynolds, but i guess we will see a new one with the upcoming movie. 

sucks though that its too far away, and hal is missing the formation of the league. (which he and j'onn should be a part of).

----------


## Johnny

Funny thing is the closer we get to the Justice League movie, the more apathetic I am that Hal isn't there. It used to really bother me a few years ago when the DCEU slate was first announced, now it's like whatever. The last time I think I was actually annoyed by the notion of GL's absence from the League, was the JL cameos scene in BvS. I knew there wasn't going to be a Hal appearance in those video files and I was frustrated nonetheless. Ever since then I've been more and more numb to it. Partially because the DCEU in general haven't been impressing me all that much and partially because Green Lantern clearly isn't an immediate priority for WB. They seem to have trouble even with their more prioritized characters.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Funny thing is the closer we get to the Justice League movie, the more apathetic I am that Hal isn't there. It used to really bother me a few years ago when the DCEU slate was first announced, now it's like whatever.


The JA can survive without a Lantern, IMO. But what I think is truly criminal is the fact that Martian Manhunter isn't there, but I digress..

Anyway, a little bit of Hal and Kyle bro-ness:

----------


## jbmasta

> The JA can survive without a Lantern, IMO. But what I think is truly criminal is the fact that Martian Manhunter isn't there, but I digress..
> 
> Anyway, a little bit of Hal and Kyle bro-ness:


Is that from an issue of New Guardians? The art does look rather Brad Walker.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Is that from an issue of New Guardians? The art does look rather Brad Walker.


Yup. Issue #21, I think.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yup. Issue #21, I think.


The first one with Justin Jordan writing. I'm getting good at identifying artists by their work, although I'm far from an expert.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The first one with Justin Jordan writing. I'm getting good at identifying artists by their work, although I'm far from an expert.


Lots of great art in New Guardians #21.  There's even a tastefully drawn panel of Carol bending over in front of Kyle.  Not sure if you've seen that one...

----------


## jbmasta

> Lots of great art in New Guardians #21.  There's even a tastefully drawn panel of Carol bending over in front of Kyle.  Not sure if you've seen that one...


I've read all of New Guardians, including the Futures End one-shot only collected in the Futures End omnibus (okay, I've not read the first annual).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Yeah, I ummm....

<----------------------- *looks slightly left*

----------


## HAN9000

> That particular scene is by Bunn (and the art is Eaglesham) but I think Venditti did get Hal and Sinestro's dynamic down well in pre-Rebirth GL. (Oddly enough I think he did a worse job of their dynamic in HJGLC despite improving in other areas)
> 
> Attachment 45122
> Attachment 45123


I agree. In HJGLC their argument was still about Hal exposing Sinestro's dictatorship to the Guardians. That was boring. Sinestro had his revenge. Hal had come back. They had cooperated for many times (Blackest Night, Brightest Day, the first Lantern, Godhead, etc). Yet they were still talking about that betrayal at the beginning of everything in HJGLC. Seems like they both suffered from a sudden amnesia.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I agree. In HJGLC their argument was still about Hal exposing Sinestro's dictatorship to the Guardians. That was boring. Sinestro had his revenge. Hal had come back. They had cooperated for many times (Blackest Night, Brightest Day, the first Lantern, Godhead, etc). Yet they were still talking about that betrayal at the beginning of everything in HJGLC. Seems like they both suffered from a sudden amnesia.


I don't think it's amnesia as much as it shows the nature of their relationship post-Rebirth (the first one).  They both want to save the universe, so in those instances above they can agree to a common enemy but when there is none, Sinestro's methodology puts him at cross-purposes with the GLC, who also believe in preserving freedom.  That initial betrayal was a defining moment for them.  It's almost cute how much Sinestro seems to take that personally.

----------


## Frontier

I was always kind of surprised that, given how much Johns referenced it over the course of his run and how pivotal a moment it was for Hal, Sinestro, and their relationship, that he never retold or covered Sinestro's "fall" and descent into villainy.  

The closest we had to something like that, as I recall, was one flashback panel of Hal fighting Sinestro alongside the rest of the GLC.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't think it's amnesia as much as it shows the nature of their relationship post-Rebirth (the first one).  They both want to save the universe, so in those instances above they can agree to a common enemy but when there is none, Sinestro's methodology puts him at cross-purposes with the GLC, who also believe in preserving freedom.  That initial betrayal was a defining moment for them.  It's almost cute how much Sinestro seems to take that personally.


If you read Bunn's Sinestro run you would know that Sinestro have changed a little bit. In Johns' run, Sinestro asked Hal to help him put down the Sinestro Corps committing actrocities on Korugar once. He also lost his planet, his people in Wrath of the First Lantern which was a rather heavy blow. Thus he had been thinking a lot of what he did.
"Fear can breed order" was still the way he view things, but he also said "desperation can breed lawlessness and disarray". It was him (not Soranik) helped a lot of planets including earth in Bunn's run. He took over the Yellow Lantern because he wanted to protect the survivors of Korugar (and we didn't see any of them in HJGLC). Hal once came to Sinestro to talk about the Korugarian he saved. Besides they nearly had a fight, I think the result is Hal trusted Sinestro with his people. And he approved Soranik to follow his father. I don't think after all these things he would do such things as imprisoning innocent people to build the fear engine.
Perhaps Venditti just doesn't give a damn at Bunn's run. Sinestro is a evil man in many ways. But revealing himself as a big bastard just when the universe thought him as a hero was actually an act of low intelligence IMO. I like the conflict between Hal and Sinestro. So I expected better reasons for them to have a fight. I'm just disappointed that Venditti oversimplified Sinestro's character and his relationship with Hal.

----------


## HAN9000

> I was always kind of surprised that, given how much Johns referenced it over the course of his run and how pivotal a moment it was for Hal, Sinestro, and their relationship, that he never retold or covered Sinestro's "fall" and descent into villainy.  
> 
> The closest we had to something like that, as I recall, was one flashback panel of Hal fighting Sinestro alongside the rest of the GLC.


Johns once said he was planning on doing a mini series called Green Lantern: Secret Origin 2 telling the story of Sinestro's downfall coming next year. I think it was in 2010... during the Brightest Day. He also mentioned Ivan Reis would be the penciller. It's a pity they never made it. Perhaps because of the Flashpoint or something? IDK.

----------


## jbmasta

> If you read Bunn's Sinestro run you would know that Sinestro have changed a little bit. In Johns' run, Sinestro asked Hal to help him put down the Sinestro Corps committing actrocities on Korugar once. He also lost his planet, his people in Wrath of the First Lantern which was a rather heavy blow. Thus he had been thinking a lot of what he did.
> "Fear can breed order" was still the way he view things, but he also said "desperation can breed lawlessness and disarray". It was him (not Soranik) helped a lot of planets including earth in Bunn's run. He took over the Yellow Lantern because he wanted to protect the survivors of Korugar (and we didn't see any of them in HJGLC). Hal once came to Sinestro to talk about the Korugarian he saved. Besides they nearly had a fight, I think the result is Hal trusted Sinestro with his people. And he approved Soranik to follow his father. I don't think after all these things he would do such things as imprisoning innocent people to build the fear engine.
> Perhaps Venditti just doesn't give a damn at Bunn's run. Sinestro is a evil man in many ways. But revealing himself as a big bastard just when the universe thought him as a hero was actually an act of low intelligence IMO. I like the conflict between Hal and Sinestro. So I expected better reasons for them to have a fight. I'm just disappointed that Venditti oversimplified Sinestro's character and his relationship with Hal.


The Sinestro's Law storyline came off to me as Venditti retooling the characters from where they stood at the end of New 52/DCYou. He had to take the Renegade Hal, the missing Corps and Sinestro and make them fit where he needed them for the grand scheme of things. Renegade Hal was dealt with in the Rebirth special. The Corps didn't really do much, and it took several issues to get them, or rather Guy, involved in the action. As for Sinestro, his position at the end of his title clearly clashed with what Venditti wanted to set up as the base for the stories, so that had to change and I can see why oversimplifying things happened. The first arc is arguably the most important as well, since that's most likely to draw in new readers. Trying to squeeze in too much backstory would likely have turned people away, and he got away with a surprising amount of backstory anyway.

I'm seeing Quest for Hope as the first chance Venditti has had to launch his vision of the title, with relations between the Green and Yellow Corps smoothed out in the Bottled Light arc.

----------


## HAN9000

> The Sinestro's Law storyline came off to me as Venditti retooling the characters from where they stood at the end of New 52/DCYou. He had to take the Renegade Hal, the missing Corps and Sinestro and make them fit where he needed them for the grand scheme of things. Renegade Hal was dealt with in the Rebirth special. The Corps didn't really do much, and it took several issues to get them, or rather Guy, involved in the action. As for Sinestro, his position at the end of his title clearly clashed with what Venditti wanted to set up as the base for the stories, so that had to change and I can see why oversimplifying things happened. The first arc is arguably the most important as well, since that's most likely to draw in new readers. Trying to squeeze in too much backstory would likely have turned people away, and he got away with a surprising amount of backstory anyway.
> 
> I'm seeing Quest for Hope as the first chance Venditti has had to launch his vision of the title, with relations between the Green and Yellow Corps smoothed out in the Bottled Light arc.


You got a point about oversimplifying things to draw in new readers. But I don't think it's the excuse for everyone (except Guy) behaving weirdly. We saw a reckless John planning to defeat Sinestro Corps with less than 400 GLs when they weren't even aware of the fear engine. We also saw Lyssa, one of the core members of Sinestro Corps, so useless that she was knocked down by Soranik with only one punch. And Sinestro, besides what I listed above, treated his daughter like trash. We had seen that he used to cherish his daughter, then in Sinstro's Law he laughed at her foolishness for respecting him. Not to say he kept making stupid moves all the time. And I still don't like that suicidal thing about Hal. Hal sacrificed himself twice in the past. Once was to rekindle the sun, the other was to defeat the first lantern. Those were meaningful death. Was Sinestro so evil that competed with the Sun Eater or the First Lantern that Hal had to blow himself and the whole planet up? Hal should be someone not afraid of death, not someone kill himself to solve every hard problem. Soranik was literally planning to kill her father with Hal. She even thought Hal turning to ashes with her father was a good idea! I really can't appreciate these portrayals.
To involve the readers, it needs more substance. Though there were some cool moments in Sinestro's Law, the plot is very simple. The story actually can be told in 5 issues at most. Every time I bought HJGLC and read it I felt that nothing really happened until the last issue of the first arc.
Plus, sales number is not very good.
About that "the first time Green and Yellow Corps working together", I think they all suffered from amnesia about what happened in Godhead.

----------


## liwanag

> Funny thing is the closer we get to the Justice League movie, the more apathetic I am that Hal isn't there. It used to really bother me a few years ago when the DCEU slate was first announced, now it's like whatever. The last time I think I was actually annoyed by the notion of GL's absence from the League, was the JL cameos scene in BvS. I knew there wasn't going to be a Hal appearance in those video files and I was frustrated nonetheless. Ever since then I've been more and more numb to it. Partially because the DCEU in general haven't been impressing me all that much and partially because Green Lantern clearly isn't an immediate priority for WB. They seem to have trouble even with their more prioritized characters.


we can't have you losing hope johnny. we need you. the corps need you.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> we can't have you losing hope johnny. we need you. the corps need you.


Haha, I'm sure the DCEU would do well with or without good ol' Johnny's support.  :Wink:

----------


## Margaret

> You got a point about oversimplifying things to draw in new readers. But I don't think it's the excuse for everyone (except Guy) behaving weirdly. We saw a reckless John planning to defeat Sinestro Corps with less than 400 GLs when they weren't even aware of the fear engine. We also saw Lyssa, one of the core members of Sinestro Corps, so useless that she was knocked down by Soranik with only one punch. And Sinestro, besides what I listed above, treated his daughter like trash. We had seen that he used to cherish his daughter, then in Sinstro's Law he laughed at her foolishness for respecting him. Not to say he kept making stupid moves all the time. And I still don't like that suicidal thing about Hal. Hal sacrificed himself twice in the past. Once was to rekindle the sun, the other was to defeat the first lantern. Those were meaningful death. Was Sinestro so evil that competed with the Sun Eater or the First Lantern that Hal had to blow himself and the whole planet up? Hal should be someone not afraid of death, not someone kill himself to solve every hard problem. Soranik was literally planning to kill her father with Hal. She even thought Hal turning to ashes with her father was a good idea! I really can't appreciate these portrayals.
> To involve the readers, it needs more substance. Though there were some cool moments in Sinestro's Law, the plot is very simple. The story actually can be told in 5 issues at most. Every time I bought HJGLC and read it I felt that nothing really happened until the last issue of the first arc.
> Plus, sales number is not very good.
> About that "the first time Green and Yellow Corps working together", I think they all suffered from amnesia about what happened in Godhead.


I concur. I don't think Hal was ever suicidal at all. He does what he has to and if that means his own death Hal will gladly give his life, but that's like the last resort type of thing. I felt that the whole Fear Engine drama wasn't that big a deal for him to blow himself up. Hal Jordan should be the type who thinks out of the box. He's quick-witted and resourceful enough to jump into action without prior planning that he usually comes off as reckless and impulsive, but never one to do something that unnecessarily drastic and well, foolish. And it's a little off-putting that Hal who wasn't content with the Guardian's verdict of killing Sinestro and the decision to lift the ban on lethal force would be that quick to kill Sinestro, or kill anyone for that matter. What Sinestro did in Sinestro's Laws wasn't right, but it wasn't too evil to the point that Hal found it necessary to end him the way he did. And the way everyone was like "oh Hal Jordan sacrificed himself to blow up War World? That's too bad. Ok, moving on". It made the whole situation utterly pointless. Sinestro is surely coming back and Hal came back two seconds later. I miss the time when a major character died it was a big deal, and they stayed dead for years before coming back spectacularly.

----------


## Sunday

ic-green-lantern-2-202837.jpg

ic-green-lantern-3-202838.jpg

ic-green-lantern-4-202839.jpg

image dump of Hal from the Injustice mobile game. The rest are here towards the end of the slideshow: http://wwg.com/2017/02/19/injustice-2-cards/65

gotta say, I'm not really feeling some of these costumes.

Well one costume. The Emerald costume.


It's so bad 


The rest are fine

----------


## Johnny

Not a fan they dropped the white gloves. Would've loved to see a modified white gloves look. Obviously it would be part of the game's customization, I'm just not a fan when they give Hal the black gloves and green bracelet things from the DCAU. Leave that for John or Kyle. Hal should retain the more classic look whenever he appears in animation or video games.

----------


## Frontier

> Not a fan hey dropped the white gloves. Would've loved to see a modified white gloves look. Obviously it would be part of the game's customization, I'm just not a fan when they give Hal the black gloves and green bracelet things from the DCAU. Leave that for John or Kyle. Hal should retain the more classic look whenever he appears in animation or video games.


Next thing you know his new movie design will have the black gloves and green bracelets  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Random4

Hal might not be the most powerful GL but would you guys say he is the "Greatest" in terms of accomplishments in -universe

----------


## Johnny

> Next thing you know his new movie design will have the black gloves and green bracelets .


I actually think they could remain somewhat faithful to the classic design given that this time Hal won't be the only human GL. They could emphasize on the fact that he was the first by giving him a more classic looking uniform, while making John's costume more modernized since he would be the new Lantern. But you know they would probably make both very futuristic looking anyway. As long as they look distinct enough from one another, I'll be happy.

----------


## silly

> Hal might not be the most powerful GL but would you guys say he is the "Greatest" in terms of accomplishments in -universe


well, i will respect others opinion, but as for me, hal is in my book.

----------


## jbmasta

I wouldn't mind seeing a third Lantern title where Hal goes all Animated Series, traveling the sectors in a ship with a sentient AI and Kilowog, maybe serve as a rehabilitation for a Yellow Lantern like how TAS helped to rehabilitate Razer. It'd be a perfect opportunity to introduce Aya into the current continuity.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal might not be the most powerful GL but would you guys say he is the "Greatest" in terms of accomplishments in -universe


Who's more powerful than Hal?  Strictly Green Lanterns, so White Lantern Kyle doesn't count.

----------


## Frontier

> I wouldn't mind seeing a third Lantern title where Hal goes all Animated Series, traveling the sectors in a ship with a sentient AI and Kilowog, maybe serve as a rehabilitation for a Yellow Lantern like how TAS helped to rehabilitate Razer. It'd be a perfect opportunity to introduce Aya into the current continuity.


I've been wanting something like this for a while now. Thrown in Carol and the actual Razer, and you've got me hooked  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Who's more powerful than Hal?  Strictly Green Lanterns, so White Lantern Kyle doesn't count.


Any of them, depending on the situation and story. John Stewart has beaten Hal in the past. Guy has only grown stronger since they last fought. Given the right scenario, either of them could potentially be more powerful than Hal. Currently, though, Hal is the most experienced so he's got the edge...

----------


## Johnny

> Hal might not be the most powerful GL but would you guys say he is the "Greatest" in terms of accomplishments in -universe


In terms of in-universe accomplishments, probably. I think in the grand scheme of things Kyle is maybe just as accomplished as Hal, but Kyle was created with the idea of surpassing his predecessor from the start. Hal on the other hand was not created with the notion of becoming some legendary hero, that status came after decades worth of stories.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Man, I miss rooting for Kyle...

----------


## jbmasta

> I've been wanting something like this for a while now. Thrown in Carol and the actual Razer, and you've got me hooked .


Fewer cosmic threats (as in the whole of the universe/Earth/Corps is at stake) and have more simple things for Hal to face. Maybe even a done in one *shock horror*

----------


## Frontier

> Fewer cosmic threats (as in the whole of the universe/Earth/Corps is at stake) and have more simple things for Hal to face. Maybe even a done in one *shock horror*


I love me some good done-in-ones  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

Apparently Hal's birthday is on Feb. 20? I wasn't aware of that until Venditti mentioned it on twitter. Oh well.

----------


## Frontier

Really? Well, happy birthday Hal  :Smile: .

To a Brighter Day and a better year  :Wink: .

----------


## silly

i guess it's indeed hal's birthday.

----------


## j9ac9k

And Batman's B-day is the day before?!?  How have we never gotten a Bruce/Hal birthday parties issue??  :Smile:

----------


## jbmasta

> I love me some good done-in-ones .


It's quite surprising to get them, they're usually breather issues if done at all. There was one in the second half of New Guardians, which was unexpected with how writers today tend to go to the longer trade-length arcs. The recent issue of Green Lanterns exploring how Jessica deals with her condition is easily the best issue of the title so far, and it's a shame that the story focusing on Simon and his gun (solicited as The Gun) has been indefinitely pushed back. Marvel's Champions have so far all been done in ones though.

----------


## jbmasta

> And Batman's B-day is the day before?!?  How have we never gotten a Bruce/Hal birthday parties issue??


I can imagine the rest of the Batfamily setting up a surprise birthday party in the Batcave, and Bruce being fully aware, but pretending to be surprised for the sake of the mood.

----------


## silly

> And Batman's B-day is the day before?!?  How have we never gotten a Bruce/Hal birthday parties issue??


if bruce wayne had a birthday bash on the 19th, would the jla still have the strength to go to hal's birthday party on the day after?

----------


## liwanag

although i'd love for hal to get back to earth. i'd welcome a title with the cast of green lantern animated series.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Apparently Hal's birthday is on Feb. 20? I wasn't aware of that until Venditti mentioned it on twitter. Oh well.


Some lines are better thought than spoken.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i guess it's indeed hal's birthday.


I have a b-day gift for Shadow Lass.

I have to LOL at Bruce & Hal being born so close together.

Pretty cool that so many cool members of the Legion are born in the same month.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> if bruce wayne had a birthday bash on the 19th, would the jla still have the strength to go to hal's birthday party on the day after?


Given how Bruce is written at times, how many would actually want to celebrate his b-day?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I can see Hal & Ollie partying like college kids, with Barry as the designated driver.

I would have chosen John as the driver, but someone has to look after Guy.

----------


## liwanag

> Given how Bruce is written at times, how many would actually want to celebrate his b-day?


i guess clark and diana would visit bruce, while oliver, dinah and barry would go to hal...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I am eagerly awaiting the May solicitations with bated breath, because I suddenly have a really bad feeling about where the title is headed.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I am eagerly awaiting the May solicitations with bated breath, because I suddenly have a really bad feeling about where the title is headed.


what are you expecting?

----------


## j9ac9k

> if bruce wayne had a birthday bash on the 19th, would the jla still have the strength to go to hal's birthday party on the day after?


I imagine Bruce's birthday party to be a downbeat affair ... kinda like a funeral... but not as fun... (mocktails and no cake .. and certainly NO clowns...)

So, when midnight strikes and it turns into Hal's birthday, they'd be ready to _Par-Tay!_

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> what are you expecting?


I got a feeling like they're going to do something goofy with Kyle and his White lantern status.  Maybe spin him off into another book.  I don't know.  New 52 turned me into a total manic depressive.  I'm not sure DC is ready to give GL a new title yet, seeing as how sales seem to be slipping month by month.  So I'm wondering if he's gonna be the one going back to earth while Hal is stuck in space.  Right now Kyle is sort of in limbo.  He's not a Green Lantern and he's not the new fresh faced kid invented to breath new life into a dying franchise.  That role is currently taken by Simon & Jessica.

----------


## Johnny

Well, they don't seem to breathe new life into it. Their book sells practically the same as the Hal Jordan&GLC book. I don't dislike the Green Lanterns title but in terms of story I wouldn't say it offered something we haven't seen in a Green Lantern book before, except Jessica's anxiety I guess.

Also that scene from the last issue between Batman and Simon was ridiculous. Unlike Hal or Guy, Simon is finally a Green Lantern that Bruce can trust since he would listen to him? This type of scenes are kind of funny to me. They are obviously done to attempt to elevate certain characters by having a higher profile character(or in this instance THE top character) give them props, yet they tend to have the opposite effect. Remember the scene from GL Rebirth where John snapped at Batman for badmouthing Hal for not listening to him and never buying what he was selling? What happened in this issue is exactly what John was talking about. Simon didn't come off in a better way because Batgod gave him a compliment, he came off as naive since he bought whatever Batman was selling.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> 





> HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #20
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Cover by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by KEVIN NOWLAN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> PRISM OF TIME part three! As a final confrontation between the prism beasts of Sarko and the remaining Green Lanterns comes to a head on Mogo, the Corps tries to hold their ground as Hal Jordan embarks on a stealth mission to the planet where he forged his Green Lantern ring! But what he finds there brings Hal back to past decisions he’ll now regret.
> On sale MAY 10 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> 
> HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #21
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Cover by ETHAN VAN SCIVER • Variant cover by KEVIN NOWLAN
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> ...


I wonder if Hal's regretful past decision was leaving that gauntlet on the ground where anyone could pick it up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

New villain looks cool though  :Cool: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, they don't seem to breathe new life into it. Their book sells practically the same as the Hal Jordan&GLC book. I don't dislike the Green Lanterns title but in terms of story I wouldn't say it offered something we haven't seen in a Green Lantern book before, except Jessica's anxiety I guess.
> 
> Also that scene from the last issue between Batman and Simon was ridiculous. Unlike Hal or Guy, Simon is finally a Green Lantern that Bruce can trust since he would listen to him? This type of scenes are kind of funny to me. They are obviously done to attempt to elevate certain characters by having a higher profile character(or in this instance THE top character) give them props, yet they tend to have the opposite effect. Remember the scene from GL Rebirth where John snapped at Batman for badmouthing Hal for not listening to him and never buying what he was selling? What happened in this issue is exactly what John was talking about. Simon didn't come off in a better way because Batgod gave him a compliment, he came off as naive since he bought whatever Batman was selling.


Yeah it was a gimmick that we've seen far too often.  I'm kinda getting indifferent to Simon & Jessica.  They're sort of Green Lantern adjacent. Not really involved in the whole lore or the Corps.  We did see in the May solicits that they actually interact with other GLs finally.  Probably a brief encounter, just long enough for Guy and John to pat Simon on the back and proclaim him Earths greatest GL.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I wonder if Hal's regretful past decision was leaving that gauntlet on the ground where anyone could pick it up


Pffffffttt!!! What a shmuck...  So who's guessing this is evil Hal from the future?

----------


## HAN9000

I hope it's not what I think that the new villain just pick the gauntlet up at where Hal dropped it... I might pass out at that stupid plot...

----------


## silly

hal sure looks different in this figure

----------


## jbmasta

> hal sure looks different in this figure


Slimmer build and he could pass for Kyle. The hair is definitely more black than it is brown.

----------


## liwanag

> hal sure looks different in this figure


why do they have to change the look when they already nailed it the previous time....

----------


## Margaret

> I hope it's not what I think that the new villain just pick the gauntlet up at where Hal dropped it... I might pass out at that stupid plot...


Very likely from the look of the solicitations. Whoever that robot-looking someone is using the gauntlet and I can't even begin to express the sheer stupidity of that whole thing. Venditti seems so convinced that Hal Jordan is a careless, block-headed simpleton. Remind me why on Earth or Oa is a guy who doesn't like the Hal is writing a Hal's book again? I'm already in the process of passing out.

----------


## gwangung

> I hope it's not what I think that the new villain just pick the gauntlet up at where Hal dropped it... I might pass out at that stupid plot...


Yeah, that'd be stupid (and I'm expecting that).

On the other hand, it'd be slightly better if the gauntlet grew itself an entity to wield it....

----------


## Margaret

> Well, they don't seem to breathe new life into it. Their book sells practically the same as the Hal Jordan&GLC book. I don't dislike the Green Lanterns title but in terms of story I wouldn't say it offered something we haven't seen in a Green Lantern book before, except Jessica's anxiety I guess.
> 
> Also that scene from the last issue between Batman and Simon was ridiculous. Unlike Hal or Guy, Simon is finally a Green Lantern that Bruce can trust since he would listen to him? This type of scenes are kind of funny to me. They are obviously done to attempt to elevate certain characters by having a higher profile character(or in this instance THE top character) give them props, yet they tend to have the opposite effect. Remember the scene from GL Rebirth where John snapped at Batman for badmouthing Hal for not listening to him and never buying what he was selling? What happened in this issue is exactly what John was talking about. Simon didn't come off in a better way because Batgod gave him a compliment, he came off as naive since he bought whatever Batman was selling.


I apologize in advance in case anyone here is a fan of the two rookie GLs. I think it's about time we all agree that Simon is one heck of a terrible GL. He's bland, boring, carries a firearm which serves no purpose other than makes him look like an idiot. And Jessica...an anxious GL who lacks self-confidence? We've had this whole development with Kyle at the beginning of his career. I'm not indifferent to these two. I dislike them. A green lantern is a willful being. Being defiant, never giving up and never giving in are what the Green Lantern mythos is all about, and what has that whole "All hail the Batman" done anything but crapping on the very virtue that the emerald light represents? This type of inconsistent writing is exactly what doomed the GL title decades ago. They tried to rejuvenate the franchise by bringing a new lead character who was more "relatable", while Kyle was a great GL with wonderful character development during his time as the lead, the franchise hadn't done that much better until Geoff Johns came in and steered the whole ship around. DC always thinks the problem lies with the character, while it has been proven time and time again that it's the writing that does wonder. Arghh...

----------


## j9ac9k

I don't read the other title and I'm glad I didn't have to see Bat-douche step into a GL title just to get his ass kissed.  If Batman likes Simon, it only comes across that it's because Simon is the only GL who's intimidated by him.  (although he also liked Kyle didn't he? I imagine that was more earned)

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Justin Jordan is writing so should I pray he won't pair Hal and Zira.

----------


## Johnny

> I apologize in advance in case anyone here is a fan of the two rookie GLs. I think it's about time we all agree that Simon is one heck of a terrible GL. He's bland, boring, carries a firearm which serves no purpose other than makes him look like an idiot. And Jessica...an anxious GL who lacks self-confidence? We've had this whole development with Kyle at the beginning of his career. I'm not indifferent to these two. I dislike them. A green lantern is a willful being. Being defiant, never giving up and never giving in are what the Green Lantern mythos is all about, and what has that whole "All hail the Batman" done anything but crapping on the very virtue that the emerald light represents? This type of inconsistent writing is exactly what doomed the GL title decades ago. They tried to rejuvenate the franchise by bringing a new lead character who was more "relatable", while Kyle was a great GL with wonderful character development during his time as the lead, the franchise hadn't done that much better until Geoff Johns came in and steered the whole ship around. DC always thinks the problem lies with the character, while it has been proven time and time again that it's the writing that does wonder. Arghh...


Pretty much all of this. I'm not against either Jessica or Simon but they do feel a bit useless to me. And yeah, DC totally hasn't learned from the past that the characters are not the problem but the writing. They make the same excuse when sales drop. "We didn't know what to do with this guy anymore". No, sales were down cause they were being hacks, not because there's something inherently wrong with this or that character.

----------


## SebastianS

I know this is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread but to me, no character in the GL franchise has had any (positive) in-story character development since Kyle starred in the book. I am not trying to troll, nor I am bashing Hal Jordan (or any other GL for the matter) but I feel like since Johns brought back Hal, the franchise has gona downhill.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Justin Jordan is writing so should I pray he won't pair Hal and Zira.


Oh crap....now I have R. Kelly's Honey Love in my mind....that song has now been converted into....wait for it....Monkey Love.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8yWbL0KE4c

No...I won't make any jokes about green bananas.

I'm too classy for that.

I also won't make any references of Arisia being like Aaliyah, either.

Time to log off.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I know this is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread but to me, no character in the GL franchise has had any (positive) in-story character development since Kyle starred in the book. I am not trying to troll, nor I am bashing Hal Jordan (or any other GL for the matter) but I feel like since Johns brought back Hal, the franchise has gona downhill.


The franchise has been all-action, with very little character development, except for Sinestro.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I apologize in advance in case anyone here is a fan of the two rookie GLs. I think it's about time we all agree that Simon is one heck of a terrible GL. He's bland, boring, carries a firearm which serves no purpose other than makes him look like an idiot. And Jessica...an anxious GL who lacks self-confidence? We've had this whole development with Kyle at the beginning of his career. I'm not indifferent to these two. I dislike them. A green lantern is a willful being. Being defiant, never giving up and never giving in are what the Green Lantern mythos is all about, and what has that whole "All hail the Batman" done anything but crapping on the very virtue that the emerald light represents? This type of inconsistent writing is exactly what doomed the GL title decades ago. They tried to rejuvenate the franchise by bringing a new lead character who was more "relatable", while Kyle was a great GL with wonderful character development during his time as the lead, the franchise hadn't done that much better until Geoff Johns came in and steered the whole ship around. DC always thinks the problem lies with the character, while it has been proven time and time again that it's the writing that does wonder. Arghh...





> Pretty much all of this. I'm not against either Jessica or Simon but they do feel a bit useless to me. And yeah, DC totally hasn't learned from the past that the characters are not the problem but the writing. They make the same excuse when sales drop. "We didn't know what to do with this guy anymore". No, sales were down cause they were being hacks, not because there's something inherently wrong with this or that character.


This is so true I wish I could engrave it in the inside cover to the Book of OA.  I haven't read the Batman team up except for a few pages in the previews, but I was kinda out of this title before that.  Simon is too stiff.  Kinda one dimensional.  And the gun is... why?  I mean, it came into play once when Hal was in dead land or whatever.  But why is a hero carrying a regular handgun.  He's not Deadshot, he's not the antihero.  And Batman is cool with this?  Jessica... yeah it's getting tough to suspend disbelief on that one.  If you had a choice, Sinestro has a yellow bazooka construct pointed at your head, would you want Jessica... or any other random generic throw away Green Lantern saving you?  But put her in the Justice League.  That makes sense.

Plus, Humphries' writing feels very snarky-douchy to me.  He's not really propping up these characters as much as he's trying to get us all to feel sorry for them.




> I know this is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread but to me, no character in the GL franchise has had any (positive) in-story character development since Kyle starred in the book. I am not trying to troll, nor I am bashing Hal Jordan (or any other GL for the matter) but I feel like since Johns brought back Hal, the franchise has gona downhill.


Do you mean before Johns' run, or after he left?




> Justin Jordan is writing so should I pray he won't pair Hal and Zira.


There is zero chance of that.  But a Dr Zaius - Carol pairing...?  Makes sense to me!

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I know this is a Hal Jordan Appreciation thread but to me, no character in the GL franchise has had any (positive) in-story character development since Kyle starred in the book. I am not trying to troll, nor I am bashing Hal Jordan (or any other GL for the matter) but I feel like since Johns brought back Hal, the franchise has gona downhill.


not trolling either but for me from Rebirth up until the Sinestro Corps War might have been the greatest era of Green Lantern as a franchise ever. The Sinestro Corps war brought the franchise to a high water mark, the different color corps shirts dominating Cons across the country for years. A franchise that boasted only one title growing into four, all of this post Kyle and on John's watch. Now not to say the run was perfect after the SCW it kind of petered out and hasn't gotten anywhere near that level of awesomeness since, though the Rebirth HJ&tGLC book is a step in the right direction. If the franchise has a flaw now is being too dependent on the John's run everything is all about the emotional spectrum. It was cool but there is more to the franchise than just that.

----------


## SebastianS

> The franchise has been all-action, with very little character development, except for Sinestro.


Yep, that's exactly my view of it, too. Except I like to think of it as mindless, big, blockbuster action with amazing art but for the most part, quite forgettable in the end. And repetitive, too.




> Do you mean before Johns' run, or after he left?


I think John's run started really strong, especially "Rebirth" (even as a Kyle fan, it blowed my mind), but after the first couple of arcs, it went downhill. I am sure most will disagree with me on this, but I would have liked to see Hal deal more with some sort of guilty/survivor-complex, back on Earth (full time), dealing with changes happening during his absence and what-not (not necessarily going back to the hard-travelling heroes stuff, mind you). And for the love of God, revamping his rogue gallery beyond Sinestro, Black Hand, and the color corps (which have been used ad nauseam). 

In essence, I would have taken the franchise in a whole different direction. One of the things I enjoyed the most about GL during the 90s was the fact that, for the most part, he was Earth-bound, making him "the" GL, without having pointless arguments on who is "the greatest". I would have loved having the main book set on Earth with Hal as lead (and maybe Kyle as background/supporting), and a second book set in space with John and Guy teaming up with a bunch of alien Lanterns. I would even throw in the casual 4-issues miniseries every year or so, focusing on the Lantern with the least visibility.

----------


## SebastianS

> not trolling either but for me from Rebirth up until the Sinestro Corps War might have been the greatest era of Green Lantern as a franchise ever.


For the most part, I would tend to agree with this, but I wouldn't say it was the greatest era, because from Rebirth to SCW there are only 2 years (thus, hard to call it an "era"). I would however, agree that from Rebirth to SCW the GL franchise and character development was the best in the decade (or so).




> The Sinestro Corps war brought the franchise to a high water mark, the different color corps shirts dominating Cons across the country for years. A franchise that boasted only one title growing into four, all of this post Kyle and on John's watch.


Sure, we agree on this. As I said, the first couple of arcs were extremely good, and for the most part, they felt character-driven. But as you pointed out, after only two years...




> Now not to say the run was perfect after the SCW it kind of petered out and hasn't gotten anywhere near that level of awesomeness since,


Which in the end leaves us with an amazing 2 years worth of great stories, followed by ten years of mostly mediocre and repetitive arcs with barely any character development. Most of the run after SCW feels like one big filler, with one big event after another, with no consequences or character growth. 




> though the Rebirth HJ&tGLC book is a step in the right direction. If the franchise has a flaw now is being too dependent on the John's run everything is all about the emotional spectrum. It was cool but there is more to the franchise than just that.


Agree on the dependency on the spectrum being terrible, disagree on the HJ statement, but mostly because the last 14 issues or so felt like it could have been told in 4 or 5. Still have high hopes for the franchise.

----------


## Johnny

> Simon is too stiff.  Kinda one dimensional.  And the gun is... why?  I mean, it came into play once when Hal was in dead land or whatever.  But why is a hero carrying a regular handgun.  He's not Deadshot, he's not the antihero.  And Batman is cool with this?


It's funny that he is on the same team with Simon and never brings up the issue about the gun in the JL book. Here he suddenly isn't cool with it just because Simon carries a gun while in Gotham City. They spend half of the first issue arguing about it. In the end of the two-part story, Simon hands his gun to Gordon and then Bats pulls the "you're finally a GL that I can trust" nonsense. I'm not sure how that scene elevated Simon, if anything it kind of made him look like a chump.

----------


## silly



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Sebastian, I just enjoy the return of 'Action Hal' though I would prefer more character development, the return of the self confident Hal that isn't bowing to Sinestro all the time is the step of which I speak. I still don't care for the thoughtless characterization but one step at a time. Just because you are a great improvisor  doesn't mean you never ever plan anything. In fact I would think being able to improvise comes from planning for all possible outcomes but most writers don't frame Hal that way.

----------


## Frontier

*spoilers:*
I liked the nod to the flashforward with Hal and Carol from _Green Lantern_ #20 in today's issue  :Smile: .

Is Carol ever going to show up at this point  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Though it's nice to see Hal reunited with Saint Walker.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## jbmasta

> *spoilers:*
> I liked the nod to the flashforward with Hal and Carol from _Green Lantern_ #20 in today's issue .
> 
> Is Carol ever going to show up at this point ?
> 
> Though it's nice to see Hal reunited with Saint Walker.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Kyle as well.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## SebastianS

> Sebastian, I just enjoy the return of 'Action Hal' though I would prefer more character development, the return of the self confident Hal that isn't bowing to Sinestro all the time is the step of which I speak. I still don't care for the thoughtless characterization but one step at a time. Just because you are a great improvisor  doesn't mean you never ever plan anything. In fact I would think being able to improvise comes from planning for all possible outcomes but most writers don't frame Hal that way.


Oh don't get me wrong, I enjoy action as much as the next guy. And this is def not a rant against "Action Hal". Just a general observation that (mindless, exhausting, repetitive) action is actually the one thing that we have had for the last 10 years with little or no character development across the board (not just Hal).

Now that I think about it, maybe the problem is that, in setting Hal as "the greatest" again so soon and so fast after his Rebirth, writers/editorial suddenly found itself struggling to find appropriate stories to tell. But this is not a character flaw.

I honestly think that a major shake of the GL franchise is in order. Something akin to Emerald Twilight. Of course, killing off Hal or making him Parallax again would seem a bit of a cop-out, but if done well, it could plant the seed for new adventures.

----------


## SebastianS

Oh! I would like to add, the returning of Parallax (for example) is just one of the many possible franchise shattering events. As I pointed out before, having Hal back on Earth in general would do a lot towards adding some spirit to the franchise.

----------


## jbmasta

> Oh! I would like to add, the returning of Parallax (for example) is just one of the many possible franchise shattering events. As I pointed out before, having Hal back on Earth in general would do a lot towards adding some spirit to the franchise.


Something like in Earth 2, where Alan Scott's powers are tied directly to the planet? It'd keep him on Earth.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh don't get me wrong, I enjoy action as much as the next guy. And this is def not a rant against "Action Hal". *Just a general observation that (mindless, exhausting, repetitive) action is actually the one thing that we have had for the last 10 years with little or no character development across the board (not just Hal).*
> 
> Now that I think about it, maybe the problem is that, in setting Hal as "the greatest" again so soon and so fast after his Rebirth, writers/editorial suddenly found itself struggling to find appropriate stories to tell. But this is not a character flaw.
> 
> I honestly think that a major shake of the GL franchise is in order. Something akin to Emerald Twilight. Of course, killing off Hal or making him Parallax again would seem a bit of a cop-out, but if done well, it could plant the seed for new adventures.


I think Hal needs as much character development as John does. Sometimes I think the one GL that has progressed was Guy during Tomasi's run. However, it seems even Guy is regressing.

The creative team needs to have these great characters breath between all this action.

----------


## silly

> 


awesome video of hal's feats.

----------


## phantom1592

And most of that was just post-crisis... after the REALLY powerful characters got nerfed down. Pre-crisis Hal did some wild stuff to put any of that to shame  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly

> And most of that was just post-crisis... after the REALLY powerful characters got nerfed down. Pre-crisis Hal did some wild stuff to put any of that to shame


i imagine so.

although i got into dc comics post crisis, i would love to see the stuff hal did back then.

(btw, dont know why, but i grew up thinking that hal got left out of crisis in infinite earths).

----------


## phantom1592

> i imagine so.
> 
> although i got into dc comics post crisis, i would love to see the stuff hal did back then.
> 
> (btw, dont know why, but i grew up thinking that hal got left out of crisis in infinite earths).


Hal had a different role during Crisis. John was GL at the time, And Guy got a ring too in one of the guardian civil wars. John and the rest of the corps vs. Guy and an army of GL villains with a powerless Hal in the middle. In the end, Hal got his ring back just as 'elsewhere' Antimonitor was defeated. 

Pre-Crisis, Hal and Flash for that matter cared nothing about physics or rules. The REALLY played up 'ANYTHING you can imagine can be done.' The whole Aladdin's lamp concept. Travel faster than light? No problem. Shrink to microscopic size like Atom? Easy. Travel through time? Just imagine where you want to be... First issue I think it was he was altering molecular structure by changing bullets to water with a pass of his light... 

Now?? It seems like just constructs and blasting... but every once in a while you'll see something that's truly imaginative.

----------


## Johnny

> awesome video of hal's feats.


It's a great vid, but since when is Hal resistant to magic? Am I missing something here.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> (btw, dont know why, but i grew up thinking that hal got left out of crisis in infinite earths).


Maybe because if you go by the TWELVE issue maxi-series, Hal is not in even ONE PANEL!!  (ugh .... that will always bother me)  He's in Barry's thoughts before he dies, but _that's it_.

Btw, that Hal v. Aliens image is cool, but they should really pose ZERO threat to a Green Lantern as long as there's any juice in their ring.  Seriously.

----------


## Sunday

> Maybe because if you go by the TWELVE issue maxi-series, Hal is not in even ONE PANEL!!  (ugh .... that will always bother me)  He's in Barry's thoughts before he dies, but _that's it_.


well if it makes you feel better, Hal got the biggest role in the next Crisis. He was also the one that killed the big bad in Final Crisis

----------


## j9ac9k

> well if it makes you feel better, Hal got the biggest role in the next Crisis. He was also the one that killed the big bad in Final Crisis


Yeah, I know.  I feel like they made him the main figure in "Zero Hour", "Final Night", "Judgement Day" and "Blackest Night" to make up for it.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

From the preview of next week's Green Lanterns:




Robson Rocha draws one hell of a Hal Jordan. Wonder if he could do a guest arc on the HJ book in the future. Maybe him and Ethan or Rafa could switch the books for a month? lol

----------


## silly

> Maybe because if you go by the TWELVE issue maxi-series, Hal is not in even ONE PANEL!!  (ugh .... that will always bother me)  He's in Barry's thoughts before he dies, but _that's it_.
> 
> Btw, that Hal v. Aliens image is cool, but they should really pose ZERO threat to a Green Lantern as long as there's any juice in their ring.  Seriously.


i didn't have all the issues of the maxi series. i just assumed hal was in the ones i didn't have since i assumed it included every dc character and it should have had dc's premier green lantern.

anyways, didn't had the motivation to complete before, and not feeling motivated now to go look at back issues because of this info.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, I know.  I feel like they made him the main figure in "Zero Hour", "Final Night", "Judgement Day" and "Blackest Night" to make up for it.


i hope they make up for letting hal miss out on the formation of dceu justice league.

----------


## liwanag

> Maybe because if you go by the TWELVE issue maxi-series, Hal is not in even ONE PANEL!!  (ugh .... that will always bother me)  He's in Barry's thoughts before he dies, but _that's it_.
> 
> Btw, that Hal v. Aliens image is cool, but they should really pose ZERO threat to a Green Lantern as long as there's any juice in their ring.  Seriously.


hal missing not part of crisis was a shame.

the xenomorphs, against a half decent green lantern, let alone hal, should be a non threat. same goes for predators.

----------


## liwanag

> From the preview of next week's Green Lanterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robson Rocha draws one hell of a Hal Jordan. Wonder if he could do a guest arc on the HJ book in the future. Maybe him and Ethan or Rafa could switch the books for a month? lol


i wouldnt mind seeing him in guest arcs..

just had a thought, cosplaying as volthoom would be really hard to do.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

It would be interesting to see what Venditti does with Evil Star in the future. I personally enjoyed his take on Sonar.

----------


## Frontier

It'll just be nice to see one of GL's non-Emotional Spectrum based villains, and one of his classic Rogues to boot, in the spotlight for once  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

By @SkylerAnderton:

----------


## Frontier

Looks kind of Todd Nauck-ish. Still pretty good though  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> It'll just be nice to see one of GL's non-Emotional Spectrum based villains, and one of his classic Rogues to boot, in the spotlight for once .


i think the invisible destroyer might be a good choice. it would be interesting how dc would update him.

----------


## j9ac9k

> i think the invisible destroyer might be a good choice. it would be interesting how dc would update him.


I love me some Invisible Destroyer!  As long as they give him a fin helmet, I'd be happy.  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> I love me some Invisible Destroyer!  As long as they give him a fin helmet, I'd be happy.


lol. i think the fin helmet went out of style a few years ago, but i'm sure a good villain can make it rock again.

----------


## liwanag

it would also be interesting to see an updated tattooed man go up against hal.

----------


## j9ac9k

> it would also be interesting to see an updated tattooed man go up against hal.


I kinda like the Mark Richards version we already have. (the marine guy)  It'd be interesting to see him take on John - perhaps they even served together - that'd be interesting...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Well, looks like we know what color Kyle is going to choose once the Quest for the Blue Lantern storyline is done.  Anyone see the promo image for HJ&GLC #21 (let's hope it's better than the last #21 from a Green lantern comic)  Is it too much of a spoiler to post here?  All I'll say is.... the nerd is pleased, and hopeful.

----------


## Johnny

Yep, given that this is SPOILERS, I'm posting it as a link, rather than as actual pic. Click at your own risk: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._QL80_TTD_.jpg

Not really surprised about it, but I'm surprised about the design choice. And I can't say I have a problem with it.  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

*spoilers:*
Wow, they went more retro with Kyle then I was expecting, but can't say I'm surprised (or displeased) either :Big Grin: .
*end of spoilers*

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I wouldn't be an angry nerd without casting some doubt, like maybe time travel is involved and we're not seeing what we think we're seeing, but still... I'm putting this one in my sofa king awesome folder.  Plus, who's that yellow lantern sharing the page?

----------


## Johnny

It's Soranik. By the way what happened to that new Star Sapphire we had early in Venditti's run? Prixiam Nol-Anj? Did she die or maybe Hal arrested her? I remember Venditti saying he was going to bring her back but never did.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Venditti said he'd bring her back?  Wow that must've been one of those ideas that fell by the rebirth wayside.  She was ok, Prixiam.  The part where she turned into Carol to mess with Hal's head I coulda done without.  It was just such an obvious choice that was unsurprising.  Kick a guy when he's down, huh?  Last I remember, she was in a science cell on OA?  Or Mogo.... wherever it was.  I guess she's still there, but she may have busted out and disappeared.  I don't think she had a Sapphire ring anymore but rings are a dime a dozen.  Heck, just get really really pissed off and eventually a red ring will appear, even if you're a freakin kitty cat...

(I knew it was Soranik.  Was just saying she's sharing the cover with Kyle.  The way their relationship ended was a little unsatisfying in my opinion.  Like the writers gave up.  And that was on Johns, right?)

----------


## Frontier

Last I recall, Prixiam cut a deal with Hal to help the GL's stop the Durlans in exchange for letting her and her gang go. 

I did like the idea of giving Hal a new Star Sapphire villain given Carol's now pretty much 100% a hero, and Prixiam had an interesting design and role a as a Sapphire, though like a lot of Venditti's ideas during his original run it felt a tad underdeveloped or not as well-utilized as it could've been.

----------


## silly



----------


## SebastianS

Really excited to see Kyle back in his original costume. Hopefully, we will see present and future writers moving past his "special snowflake" iteration and go back to his "Peter Parker of the DC" persona as written by Marz and Morrison. Where is the art from? (I take it is the cover to HJ&tGLC, but where was it showcased?)

----------


## Johnny

> Really excited to see Kyle back in his original costume. Hopefully, we will see present and future writers moving past his "special snowflake" iteration and go back to his "Peter Parker of the DC" persona as written by Marz and Morrison. Where is the art from? (I take it is the cover to HJ&tGLC, but where was it showcased?)


Comixology.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Last I recall, Prixiam cut a deal with Hal to help the GL's stop the Durlans in exchange for letting her and her gang go. 
> 
> I did like the idea of giving Hal a new Star Sapphire villain given Carol's now pretty much 100% a hero, and Prixiam had an interesting design and role a as a Sapphire, though like a lot of Venditti's ideas during his original run it felt a tad underdeveloped or not as well-utilized as it could've been.


She had potential but yes, underdeveloped.  Some of her story was a little predicable to me.  It did feel like if they kept her around then she might have done some more interesting things.  I'm not sure about the Sapphire thing though.  Sometimes they crowbar a ring on a finger with some roundabout explanation... Wonder Woman loves all the people of the world, poof, she gets a ring.  And let's change that whole bit about overcoming great fear to *has the ability* to overcome great fear.  And here's your ring Jessica...

It would be cool to see another corp have a rogue in their midst to shake things up.  The only infighting ever seems to come from Green... and maybe some Yellow.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Ah the 90s... when older men were considered sexy.  What a time to be young and a nerd...

----------


## gwangung

> 


Still love the original Star Sapphire costume, which is more than sexy enough for me without being tastelessly blatant (I mean, figure hugging costume, showing a lot of leg, with a cosmic corset? Come on.....)

----------


## Margaret

> Ah the 90s... when older men were considered sexy.  What a time to be young and a nerd...


Well, even now older men are still considered sexy, but less so if Hal looked like someone's grandfather

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Still love the original Star Sapphire costume, which is more than sexy enough for me without being tastelessly blatant (I mean, figure hugging costume, showing a lot of leg, with a cosmic corset? Come on.....)


It's a little retro, maybe the collar can be redone a bit.  But it's better than that stripper outfit they put her in during Johns' run.  Was kinda tough to take her seriously when she was running around in it.  She would even make jokes about it herself.  I'm also ok with her current Jade style outfit, though maybe make it a little less like an exact copy of Jade's might be nice.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, even now older men are still considered sexy, but less so if Hal looked like someone's grandfather


I think my #1 retcon of all time has to be that the parallax entity had secretly inhabited Hal and was responsible for turning his hair prematurely grey.

----------


## Frontier

> Still love the original Star Sapphire costume, which is more than sexy enough for me without being tastelessly blatant (I mean, figure hugging costume, showing a lot of leg, with a cosmic corset? Come on.....)


I think her GL:TAS design did a good job of updating the classic Star Sapphire look, still keeping it a sexy and attractive design with a few more modern and streamlined design touches and without making it as skimpy as her outfit during the Johns run  :Smile: . 




> It's a little retro, maybe the collar can be redone a bit.  But it's better than that stripper outfit they put her in during Johns' run.  Was kinda tough to take her seriously when she was running around in it.  She would even make jokes about it herself.  I'm also ok with her current Jade style outfit, though maybe make it a little less like an exact copy of Jade's might be nice.


To be fair, I think every skimpy Superheroine costume has been joked about at some point  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## gwangung

> I think her GL:TAS design did a good job of updating the classic Star Sapphire look, still keeping it a sexy and attractive design with a few more modern and streamlined design touches and without making it as skimpy as her outfit during the Johns run .


Oh, yeah. Kinda sleek and modern for sure.

(But I still like the cosmic corset...you may impute to that whatever you like....  :Wink: )

----------


## Frontier

> Oh, yeah. Kinda sleek and modern for sure.
> 
> (But I still like the cosmic corset...you may impute to that whatever you like.... )


No judgement here  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

The finished piece by @SkylerAnderton:

----------


## Frontier

> The finished piece by @SkylerAnderton:


Pretty cool illustration  :Smile: 

Fancy Carol being next to Kyle in it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

At least Carol is wearing the "proper" outfit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SJNeal

> 


I still love Ron Randall's Hal (and the rest of the JLE!).

----------


## Frontier

> At least Carol is wearing the "proper" outfit.


I had a feeling you'd say that  :Wink: .

----------


## silly



----------


## Margaret

> 



Aw...how nostalgic. They don't make GL constructs like these anymore. Nowadays they are made from conveniently breakable, easy to shatter glass.

----------


## silly

is this the closest we will ever see Hal next to Kal?

----------


## Johnny

> is this the closest we will ever see Hal next to Kal?


Probably not even that close.

----------


## silly

> Probably not even that close.


sigh

10 char

----------


## liwanag

i wonder if the actual casting for the gl will happen this year...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I actually think Henry would have been better playing Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Jeez, can't that guy ever smile?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Jeez, can't that guy ever smile?


You mean, he's not in character?

----------


## juan678



----------


## silly

now, this should be an epic fight.

----------


## SebastianS

> now, this should be an epic fight.


Certainly. But I would love to see Parallax going toe to toe against Galactus. Now, there you have two forces of nature clashing.

----------


## phantom1592

Gotta admit, I have never been impressed with anything Thanos has ever done WITHOUT the infinity Gauntlet.  With it, he was an epic villain for all time... without it?? Really pretty boring. 

Sadly for Hal, He is wearing it here... so even with Parallax power, I don't see him pulling this win off. Even if Thanos nerfs himself like he did in Infinity Gauntlet... I don't think it'll be enough.

----------


## SebastianS

> Gotta admit, I have never been impressed with anything Thanos has ever done WITHOUT the infinity Gauntlet.  With it, he was an epic villain for all time... without it?? Really pretty boring. 
> 
> Sadly for Hal, He is wearing it here... so even with Parallax power, I don't see him pulling this win off. Even if Thanos nerfs himself like he did in Infinity Gauntlet... I don't think it'll be enough.


I don't know. I tend to see Hal Parallax as this "will god" going rogue-ish. A true force of destiny. There is one sequence in GL (volume 3) where Spectre Hal is talking to Kyle when he became Ion for the first time, and they are both outside time and space, outside any reality, and Spectre Hal tells Kyle how he already tried to "make it right" once, something Kyle was tempted to do. The impression I always had of Hal Parallax was that he had this untapped power, where time, space, reality, were but mere after thoughts in his existence.

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't know. I tend to see Hal Parallax as this "will god" going rogue-ish. A true force of destiny. There is one sequence in GL (volume 3) where Spectre Hal is talking to Kyle when he became Ion for the first time, and they are both outside time and space, outside any reality, and Spectre Hal tells Kyle how he already tried to "make it right" once, something Kyle was tempted to do. The impression I always had of Hal Parallax was that he had this untapped power, where time, space, reality, were but mere after thoughts in his existence.


Yeah, there's not much I think COULD curbstomp Parallax-Hal. If it was Hal vs. Galactus or Darkseid... I'd be all for Parallax pulling out a win. But that whole 'snap his fingers and wipe out half the universe' thing?? And the utter demolition of most of the heaviest hitters in Marvel at the time?? Thanos with the Gauntlet is just too much a hurdle. Even the whole Master of time and Space/Zero Hour Hal doesn't fly with that Time and Space gem... Movie Thanos?? I think that one will be nerfed down something fierce and Hal would stomp him solo... but comic wise?? 

As much credit as I give Hal, in a one-on-one match like that picture?? I just don't think I could write anything that would be believable.

Spectre Hal??? I may give him more credit as the wrath/redemption of God though.

----------


## SebastianS

> Yeah, there's not much I think COULD curbstomp Parallax-Hal. If it was Hal vs. Galactus or Darkseid... I'd be all for Parallax pulling out a win. But that whole 'snap his fingers and wipe out half the universe' thing?? And the utter demolition of most of the heaviest hitters in Marvel at the time?? Thanos with the Gauntlet is just too much a hurdle. Even the whole Master of time and Space/Zero Hour Hal doesn't fly with that Time and Space gem... Movie Thanos?? I think that one will be nerfed down something fierce and Hal would stomp him solo... but comic wise?? 
> 
> As much credit as I give Hal, in a one-on-one match like that picture?? I just don't think I could write anything that would be believable.
> 
> Spectre Hal??? I may give him more credit as the wrath/redemption of God though.


Hmmm... I should really read the Infinity Gauntlet stuff, then.

----------


## phantom1592

> Hmmm... I should really read the Infinity Gauntlet stuff, then.


I remember it being a lot better than it is. Out of the 6 issues, there are only 2 that are really fantastic and they’re near the middle… The rest was a lot of build up and way too much focus on adam Warlock and the celestial cosmic entities that I really have no interest in. When it’s actual hero vs villain knock down battle and world ending hijinks… it was great. But there wasn’t enough of that.

----------


## liwanag

> now, this should be an epic fight.


man, poor mogo. what have they done to him?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Gotta admit, I have never been impressed with anything Thanos has ever done WITHOUT the infinity Gauntlet.  With it, he was an epic villain for all time... without it?? Really pretty boring. 
> 
> Sadly for Hal, He is wearing it here... so even with Parallax power, I don't see him pulling this win off. Even if Thanos nerfs himself like he did in Infinity Gauntlet... I don't think it'll be enough.


Did you read the Thanos stuff from the 1970's?

I enjoyed that run.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> now, this should be an epic fight.


you know I was considering getting that exact thing done (Parallax vs Thanos) by that exact same artist for a commission. No one draws Parallax better than Banks. You  guys saved me some serious scratch, then I was going to try and track down Moose to color my commission. Silly is this one yours or did you just spot it somewhere?

----------


## Johnny

GL/Space Ghost cover by Doug Mahnke:

----------


## Frontier

Hey, someone remembered Shark  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

Mahnke should go back to draw an arc of HJ. One of my favorite modern GL artists.

----------


## Margaret

Recently somebody made a point about the severe lack of character development in GL, and I have to agree. Ever since the 90s with Kyle, GL has been mainly action with little to none character development involved. I've always found it strange that nobody has decided to tackle the fact that Hal used to be the Spectre. He's had exposure with "God" and seen so many things about human nature that nobody else could. That's an experience that should have changed the way Hal sees things and interacts with other completely. While his tenure as the Spectre was short and not exactly popular, I think it's a missed opportunity to get him out of that one-dimensional hero archetype.
tumblr_ntuzxoInF81uc9scuo1_540.jpg

----------


## Johnny

Early Hal design by Otto Schmidt: https://www.instagram.com/p/BRF2Ps7jF52/

In the comments Otto is also teasing a future Hal appearance in Green Arrow:

*"Is this a sign of things to come?! Are the Hard Traveling Heroes reuniting?!?"

"-I'm afraid that is secret, Kelly "*

----------


## Frontier

> Early Hal design by Otto Schmidt: https://www.instagram.com/p/BRF2Ps7jF52/
> 
> In the comments Otto is also teasing a future Hal appearance in Green Arrow:
> 
> *"Is this a sign of things to come?! Are the Hard Traveling Heroes reuniting?!?"
> 
> "-I'm afraid that is secret, Kelly "*


(Gasp) Green Arrow team-up  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: !!!!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Recently somebody made a point about the severe lack of character development in GL, and I have to agree. Ever since the 90s with Kyle, GL has been mainly action with little to none character development involved. I've always found it strange that nobody has decided to tackle the fact that Hal used to be the Spectre. He's had exposure with "God" and seen so many things about human nature that nobody else could. That's an experience that should have changed the way Hal sees things and interacts with other completely. While his tenure as the Spectre was short and not exactly popular, I think it's a missed opportunity to get him out of that one-dimensional hero archetype.
> tumblr_ntuzxoInF81uc9scuo1_540.jpg


Oh there's been tons of missed opportunities.  My guess is, after all the crossovers and rebirths, the specter era of Hal is sorta being swept under the rug.  I will say, Hal's vision in the last issue of having a family is something he's never really cared about before.  Maybe it turns into a growth moment.  Maybe it gets swept under the rug.  Who knows?

----------


## liwanag

> GL/Space Ghost cover by Doug Mahnke:


cool, but theres at least 3 characters here who i have no idea are...

----------


## SebastianS

> Recently somebody made a point about the severe lack of character development in GL, and I have to agree. Ever since the 90s with Kyle, GL has been mainly action with little to none character development involved. I've always found it strange that nobody has decided to tackle the fact that Hal used to be the Spectre. He's had exposure with "God" and seen so many things about human nature that nobody else could. That's an experience that should have changed the way Hal sees things and interacts with other completely. While his tenure as the Spectre was short and not exactly popular, I think it's a missed opportunity to get him out of that one-dimensional hero archetype.
> tumblr_ntuzxoInF81uc9scuo1_540.jpg


That would have been me, but I guess in general most would agree with that statement. While GL's popularity really soared from Rebirth to Sinestro Corps War, from a character perspective there has been absolutely no development the way GL characters had during the 90s. Hopefully that changes soon.




> Oh there's been tons of missed opportunities.  My guess is, after all the crossovers and rebirths, the specter era of Hal is sorta being swept under the rug.  I will say, Hal's vision in the last issue of having a family is something he's never really cared about before.  Maybe it turns into a growth moment.  Maybe it gets swept under the rug.  Who knows?


And not just Hal. Look at Guy and his vuldarian legacy, John and Fatality or his time as a Darkstar, there are so many things that could be explored, it is a shame it is not.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Recently somebody made a point about the severe lack of character development in GL, and I have to agree. Ever since the 90s with Kyle, GL has been mainly action with little to none character development involved. I've always found it strange that nobody has decided to tackle the fact that Hal used to be the Spectre. He's had exposure with "God" and seen so many things about human nature that nobody else could. That's an experience that should have changed the way Hal sees things and interacts with other completely. While his tenure as the Spectre was short and not exactly popular, I think it's a missed opportunity to get him out of that one-dimensional hero archetype.
> tumblr_ntuzxoInF81uc9scuo1_540.jpg


IIRC, at the end of the first GL:Rebirth, Hal told Carol he hardly remembers his time as the Spectre.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Geoff intentionally ignored a lot of GL history to focus on the emotional spectrum.

When Geoff brought Hal back, I thought some of that old stuff would be revisited.

----------


## Green Goblin of Sector 2814

> Recently somebody made a point about the severe lack of character development in GL, and I have to agree. Ever since the 90s with Kyle, GL has been mainly action with little to none character development involved. I've always found it strange that nobody has decided to tackle the fact that Hal used to be the Spectre. He's had exposure with "God" and seen so many things about human nature that nobody else could. That's an experience that should have changed the way Hal sees things and interacts with other completely. While his tenure as the Spectre was short and not exactly popular, I think it's a missed opportunity to get him out of that one-dimensional hero archetype.
> tumblr_ntuzxoInF81uc9scuo1_540.jpg


Yeah, I would LOVE to see that followed up on.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> And not just Hal. Look at Guy and his vuldarian legacy, John and Fatality or his time as a Darkstar, there are so many things that could be explored, it is a shame it is not.


The only hope I can offer is to say: not yet.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Ironic given what a perfect choice Pine would've been for Jordan.

----------


## silly

> Ironic given what a perfect choice Pine would've been for Jordan.


yeah.

about chris pine, i'm thinking that since he's playing steve trevor in a ww2 setting, then does not limit his possible appearances in future dc movies. probably would have been better if they casted him as hal.

although the recent rumors has me thinking that armie hammer might be best suited to play hal jordan.

----------


## Frontier

I'm still kind of pulling for Marsden...

----------


## Margaret

> yeah.
> 
> about chris pine, i'm thinking that since he's playing steve trevor in a ww2 setting, then does not limit his possible appearances in future dc movies. probably would have been better if they casted him as hal.
> 
> although the recent rumors has me thinking that armie hammer might be best suited to play hal jordan.


Unless Steve Trevor's great grandchild had the last name Jordan and got chosen by the ring, the chance of him playing Hal is non-existent. Such a pity, because Pine would be the ideal option. He's got the hair, the appropriate height, the look and the experience of basically playing an alternate universe's Hal called James T.Kirk.

----------


## Troian

Yeah, shame on Pines but there is a possibility he didn't want to be bound down by a multi picture deal, back to back filming, etc. At least with Trevor, he will most likely, non flashback wise appear in one movie, cause I highly doubt some magic has happened to keep him from aging in the present.

----------


## silly

poor hal.

when steve got washed to an island, he woke up next to an amazon princess.

hal on the other hand woke up to gun totting apes.

http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...een-lantern-2/

----------


## silly

> I'm still kind of pulling for Marsden...


i like james marsden as well. just wish hal and barry in the dceu would be of the same age.

still hoping that barry and hal and even ollie's friendship would be acknowledge even in film.

----------


## silly

> you know I was considering getting that exact thing done (Parallax vs Thanos) by that exact same artist for a commission. No one draws Parallax better than Banks. You  guys saved me some serious scratch, then I was going to try and track down Moose to color my commission. Silly is this one yours or did you just spot it somewhere?


i saw it in twitter.

i agree, darryl banks draws the best parralax. i'm not sure who designed the armor, but sure am glad they did.

----------


## SebastianS

> i saw it in twitter.
> 
> i agree, darryl banks draws the best parralax. i'm not sure who designed the armor, but sure am glad they did.


As far as I know, Banks designed both Kyle Rayner and Parallax.

----------


## liwanag

> As far as I know, Banks designed both Kyle Rayner and Parallax.


kyle's original costume was different from a typical green lantern. parallax was absolutely regal...

----------


## liwanag

by jim cheung...

----------


## Johnny

> poor hal.
> 
> when steve got washed to an island, he woke up next to an amazon princess.
> 
> hal on the other hand woke up to gun totting apes.
> 
> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...een-lantern-2/


First issue wasn't that impressive. Hopefully this one picks up the pace. I'm definitely enjoying the Star Trek crossover better.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

It would've been cooler if he said that while flying a jet construct or flying an actual jet/spaceship...

----------


## liwanag

> First issue wasn't that impressive. Hopefully this one picks up the pace. I'm definitely enjoying the Star Trek crossover better.


how is the star trek sequel compared to the first one?

----------


## j9ac9k

> about chris pine, i'm thinking that since he's playing steve trevor in a ww2 setting, then does not limit his possible appearances in future dc movies. probably would have been better if they casted him as hal.
> 
> although the recent rumors has me thinking that armie hammer might be best suited to play hal jordan.


Firstly, it's WWI, and it would make no sense for Pine to be GL and be on the same team as Diana unless it was a big story point that Hal looked exactly like Steve for some reason.  

And in terms of Hal, I'm on Team Marsden.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

> how is the star trek sequel compared to the first one?


So far so good. The art is amazing.




> And in terms of Hal, I'm on Team Marsden.


I'm fine with Marsden but I don't want Hal to be played by an actor in his 40s.

----------


## liwanag

> So far so good. The art is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with Marsden but I don't want Hal to be played by an actor in his 40s.


Same here. I want to see Hal star in multiple films about the DCU.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Such adorable bro's  :Embarrassment: .

And poor Simon doesn't seem to know where he fits in  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> 


awesome panel.

----------


## silly

> 


someone forgot to include jessica.

----------


## Frontier

> someone forgot to include jessica.


Well, it was probably deliberate to just include the "boys." 

Which reminds me of another benefit from Jessica's existence...

----------


## silly

man, the star trek green lantern crossover are getting some great reviews

https://www.flickeringmyth.com/2017/...nger-worlds-3/
http://trekmovie.com/2017/02/22/comi...nger-worlds-3/

----------


## silly

> man, the star trek green lantern crossover are getting some great reviews
> 
> https://www.flickeringmyth.com/2017/...nger-worlds-3/
> http://trekmovie.com/2017/02/22/comi...nger-worlds-3/


the art looks great, and also


khannnn!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> someone forgot to include jessica.


Given that Kyle is still a GL here, I'm guessing that artwork was done before Jessica was introduced.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Where is Kilowog warning them not to push the red button?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, it was probably deliberate to just include the "boys." 
> 
> Which reminds me of another benefit from Jessica's existence...


I can't say I am a fan of Jessica, but I think it's kinda messed up that the various alien female Lanterns have been seemingly kicked to the curb.

Like the Legion, the GLC always a place for the crazy, sexy cool alien heroines.

----------


## Frontier

> I can't say I am a fan of Jessica, but I think it's kinda messed up that the various alien female Lanterns have been seemingly kicked to the curb.
> 
> Like the Legion, the GLC always a place for the crazy, sexy cool alien heroines.


Well, Soranik still plays a pretty sizeable role in the books right now, even if she's wearing yellow (but is still a green at heart). 

Iolande has also had a few moments with her, which have been nice.

I don't remember the last time Arisia had an on-panel speaking appearance, unfortunately...




> 


In light of all the Chris Pine talk and the image they're using here, that would've been pretty funny in hindsight  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Such adorable bro's .
> 
> And poor Simon doesn't seem to know where he fits in .


I would have nixed Simon and added Alan

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Alright my Nerd Herd, we have a mission!  Let's flood DC with the dumbest, most idiotic fanmail premises we can think of to ensure they never ever ever use any of them.  We'll out stupid the stupid!  Let's go!!!

----------


## liwanag

> Alright my Nerd Herd, we have a mission!  Let's flood DC with the dumbest, most idiotic fanmail premises we can think of to ensure they never ever ever use any of them.  We'll out stupid the stupid!  Let's go!!!


if only someone wrote dc that having carol hook up with kyle might be a good idea...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> if only someone wrote dc that having carol hook up with kyle might be a good idea...


Psst, no one would be THAT stupid.

----------


## silly

> 


wonder woman has been paired with superman, batman, and aquaman, why not green lantern?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


hal and carol have so much history together. the rest of the members of the league started their relationships when they became adults. unlike hal and carol who were childhood friends.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


You dirty bastard for posting this.... (I don't really mean that)
This, and the page after this when they're on the porch.  "She cried louder than I did" That's when I fell in love with the character of Carol.  After all those years of dismissing her as some goofy pseudo villain, this is the moment it changed.  There are many reasons, but for the Hal appreciation thread I'll just say that she made Hal act like a human being.
We haven't seen pages like this in a long time.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> hal and carol have so much history together. the rest of the members of the league started their relationships when they became adults. unlike hal and carol who were childhood friends.


they have a lot of history but keeping up with what parts of that history is canon is confusing. The Carl Ferris that the page shown represents is a far cry from the Carl Ferris I grew up with who was parts Jerry Jones (Dallas Cowboys), part Vince McMahon (WWF/WWE) and part Lionel Luthor (Smallville). That poor broken down shell of a man in that page doesn't represent who Carl was to me. Probably just Dr. Manhattan's fault. But off the topic while it is a powerful scene I hate it when a writer throws away years of history just for a poignant page. Yeah it made Carol sympathetic for a second and allowed Hal to say his line but is it worth negating a lot of Carl Ferris history for that one quick but soon to be forgotten pop?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> they have a lot of history but keeping up with what parts of that history is canon is confusing. The Carl Ferris that the page shown represents is a far cry from the Carl Ferris I grew up with who was parts Jerry Jones (Dallas Cowboys), part Vince McMahon (WWF/WWE) and part Lionel Luthor (Smallville). That poor broken down shell of a man in that page doesn't represent who Carl was to me. Probably just Dr. Manhattan's fault. But off the topic while it is a powerful scene I hate it when a writer throws away years of history just for a poignant page. Yeah it made Carol sympathetic for a second and allowed Hal to say his line but is it worth negating a lot of Carl Ferris history for that one quick but soon to be forgotten pop?


This was pre New 52 so Doc Manny had nothing to do with it.  It was just Johns being Johns.  You have to admit, some of those old Carl stories were a bit nutty.  Didn't right before the Parallax thing, Carl made an android of his dead wife that went haywire?  And then there was always that thing of never really wanting to turn the company over to Carol cause she was a woman.  She did get the company, but if I remember there was always something higher up that was ready to take it away from her.  I think you can still fit the old Carl stuff in and this guilt was a secret that didn't affect him until the end.  This was done for the same reason a lot of Wonder WOman's history was rewritten.  Different times, different ideals.  Don't feel too bad.  The Hal and Carol you see here don't exist anymore either.

----------


## silly

> This was pre New 52 so Doc Manny had nothing to do with it.  It was just Johns being Johns.  You have to admit, some of those old Carl stories were a bit nutty.  Didn't right before the Parallax thing, Carl made an android of his dead wife that went haywire?  And then there was always that thing of never really wanting to turn the company over to Carol cause she was a woman.  She did get the company, but if I remember there was always something higher up that was ready to take it away from her.  I think you can still fit the old Carl stuff in and this guilt was a secret that didn't affect him until the end.  This was done for the same reason a lot of Wonder WOman's history was rewritten.  Different times, different ideals.  Don't feel too bad.  *The Hal and Carol you see here don't exist anymore either.*


That is one of the saddest things I've read today.

----------


## Frontier

Having just read Waid and Peyer's Flash/GL, I love the gag that Hal keeps owing Barry money and how they handle Hal cycling through multiple jobs and girlfriends  :Stick Out Tongue: .

But that first page of the final issue...the feels  :Frown: .

They also get "Hard Travellin' Heroes" Ollie down to pat. He can't go a single panel without going into a tirade or speech against something. And, when it gets right down to it, he's a bro  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> Having just read Waid and Peyer's Flash/GL, I love the gag that Hal keeps owing Barry money and how they handle Hal cycling through multiple jobs and girlfriends .
> 
> But that first page of the final issue...the feels .
> 
> They also get "Hard Travellin' Heroes" Ollie down to pat. He can't go a single panel without going into a tirade or speech against something. And, when it gets right down to it, he's a bro .


it was funny but i remember feeling sorry for hal afterwards. i remember thinking that best alter ego for a superhero would've been a journalist or billionaire playboy, and hal was neither one of those.

i can't remember but what was the first page of the final issue?

----------


## Frontier

> it was funny but i remember feeling sorry for hal afterwards. i remember thinking that best alter ego for a superhero would've been a journalist or billionaire playboy, and hal was neither one of those.
> 
> i can't remember but what was the first page of the final issue?


Hal comforting Barry at Iris' grave  :Frown: .

----------


## silly

> Hal comforting Barry at Iris' grave .


oh yeah, i remember now.  :Frown: 

i guess barry had it rougher than hal post crisis, him being dead himself.

glad that barry has on-going tv show and an upcoming movie to make up for all those missed years.

----------


## Johnny

> glad that barry has on-going tv show and an upcoming movie to make up for all those missed years.


Meanwhile Hal was turned into a laughing stock by a ridiculous movie studio.

----------


## Frontier

> Meanwhile Hal was turned into a laughing stock by a ridiculous movie studio.


Though at least he got a great cartoon out of the deal  :Smile: ! 

Which was then sabotaged by the failure of the movie that led to it's creation...

Irony sucks  :Mad: .

----------


## silly

> Meanwhile Hal was turned into a laughing stock by a ridiculous movie studio.


currently, it feels that hal is being ignored in the dceu. what i mean is it feels like the justice league movie is class reunion, but hal's invitation got left out. (j'onn too).

----------


## silly

> Though at least he got a great cartoon out of the deal ! 
> 
> Which was then sabotaged by the failure of the movie that led to it's creation...
> 
> Irony sucks .


it was an awesome show.

in my perfect alternate reality, gltas would now be in it's 5th season, aya somehow managed to cheat "death", and razer finally finding her.

hal and kilowog would now be dealing with an undead army wearing black rings.

----------


## Johnny

In a perfect alt. reality, Hal would've been the one to say "Arthur Curry, I hear you can talk to fish".

----------


## Frontier

> In a perfect alt. reality, Hal would've been the one to say "Arthur Curry, I hear you can talk to fish".


Well we did get that "Aquaman it is!" moment in the _Thrones of Atlantis_ animated movie  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That is one of the saddest things I've read today.


Tomorrow will be a brighter day.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Huh. Kinda weird seeing Kilowog (that *is* Kilowog right?) with exaggerated speech bubbles...

----------


## HAN9000

Errrrrr... This issue gives us too too little Hal as a book tittled Hal Jordan as I see it. 
And that brutal bloody scene makes me feel quite uncomfortable... I just turned back to the cover to make sure whether it's T-rated or suddenly upgraded. Is that appropriate for teens 12?
*spoilers:*
Guy ripped Akillo's eyeballs out.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## SebastianS

> Errrrrr... This issue gives us too too little Hal as a book tittled Hal Jordan as I see it. 
> And that brutal bloody scene makes me feel quite uncomfortable... I just turned back to the cover to make sure whether it's T-rated or suddenly upgraded. Is that appropriate for teens 12?
> *spoilers:*
> Guy ripped Akillo's eyeballs out.
> *end of spoilers*


Meh. I didn't care for the extra bloody fight. Not only because, again, it goes back to Guy's abuse when he was kid (which is a recent development I am not too fond of), but also because I think the fight would have been so much cooler if it would have been between ringsliders, good old green v yellow, with some imagination and will added.

----------


## liwanag

> In a perfect alt. reality, Hal would've been the one to say "Arthur Curry, I hear you can talk to fish".


in my perfect imagined reality, most of the justice leaguers would have their own multi media franchises. superman, batman, green lantern, flash, wonder woman and aquaman would have their own multi picture deals, spin off tv shows, video games, and theme parks....

... it's nice to visit there once in a while....

----------


## liwanag

a question about arkillo. doesn't his race have super human strength and durability when compared to ... err... humans?

----------


## HAN9000

> a question about arkillo. doesn't his race have super human strength and durability when compared to ... err... humans?


Atrocitus has super human strength and durability too, and he was taken out by Guy with bare hands. LOL

----------


## liwanag

> Atrocitus has super human strength and durability too, and he was taken out by Guy with bare hands. LOL


well then, batman should be able to take out arkillo with his bare hands... easily...

----------


## Johnny

Well the last issue was eventful. I don't have a problem with Guy's origin of physical abuse but I thought the New 52 maybe changed it for better. The fact that they went back to it here shows they are really determined to honor the older mythos, whether uncomfortable or not. I'm guessing Kyle would reverse what seemingly happened in the end.

----------


## HAN9000

> well then, batman should be able to take out arkillo with his bare hands... easily...


Batman can take out anyone with his bare hands. Because he's Batman.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## liwanag

> Batman can take out anyone with his bare hands. Because he's Batman.


i bet he could... 'cept for chuck norris..

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> Well the last issue was eventful. I don't have a problem with Guy's origin of physical abuse but I thought the New 52 maybe changed it for better. The fact that they went back to it here shows they are really determined to honor the older mythos, whether uncomfortable or not. I'm guessing Kyle would reverse what seemingly happened in the end.


I'm trying to remember if they outright retconned out Guy's dad being abusive...the image of him in this issue certainly didn't fit the "veteran cop with a heart of bronze" we got introduced in Tomasi's GLC run, but I think Soule did a Secret Origin issue that established that he was still physically abusive to Guy as a kid to some degree.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm trying to remember if they outright retconned out Guy's dad being abusive...the image of him in this issue certainly didn't fit the "veteran cop with a heart of bronze" we got introduced in Tomasi's GLC run, but I think Soule did a Secret Origin issue that established that he was still physically abusive to Guy as a kid to some degree.


Admittedly, I didn't read Guy's entire Red Lantern run so I'm not sure what was said there, but I believe in some of those New 52 Secret Origins books, Guy's dad just thought of him as an embarrassment for the family, but I don't think he laid a hand on him.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Huh. Kinda weird seeing Kilowog (that *is* Kilowog right?) with exaggerated speech bubbles...


Kinda weird seeing Salaak with two arms...  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

I think you look like you Kyle  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> 


hmm.. so kyle's a gl again.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Hal revealed for Injustice 2. Skip to 0:37.

----------


## j9ac9k

Who does the voice for Hal in "Injustice 2?"  Sounds familiar, but can't place it...

----------


## Johnny

> Who does the voice for Hal in "Injustice 2?"  Sounds familiar, but can't place it...


Steven Blum.

----------


## Margaret

Does anyone else have major problem with Hal's suit in Injustice 2?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

> Does anyone else have major problem with Hal's suit in Injustice 2?


It looks interesting for sure. But there's going to be a lot of customization in the game, so if we want a more classic looking Hal, that would be no problem.

----------


## liwanag

> 


finally... been wondering where hal is.

and with hal, flash and dr fate fate together, the balance of power shifted to batman's side.

----------


## liwanag

> 



actually, this costume looks great...

----------


## Johnny

Apparently they are giving Carol the more... "interesting" look in Justice League Action.




Kids show, folks.  :Wink:

----------


## jbmasta

> Apparently they are giving Carol the more... "interesting" look in Justice League Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids show, folks.


Looks like the pre-New 52 version of the uniform.

----------


## Frontier

> Apparently they are giving Carol the more... "interesting" look in Justice League Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids show, folks.


This was a rough sketch. The final design (which you can see in the opening) is much more covered up. 

Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing depends on how you look at it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## gwangung

> This was a rough sketch. The final design (which you can see in the opening) is much more covered up. 
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing depends on how you look at it .


In real life, I think the wearer is going to spend more time trying to stay in the thing than actually doing anything...

----------


## silly

> Apparently they are giving Carol the more... "interesting" look in Justice League Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids show, folks.


cool. has carol appeared in any episode yet? i know im still waiting for hal to show up.

----------


## Frontier

> In real life, I think the wearer is going to spend more time trying to stay in the thing than actually doing anything...


Good thing in-universe, it would probably just be a ring construct  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> Apparently they are giving Carol the more... "interesting" look in Justice League Action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids show, folks.


this sapphire costume reminds me of starfire and emma frost.

----------


## Johnny

> This was a rough sketch. The final design (which you can see in the opening) is much more covered up. 
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or a bad thing depends on how you look at it .


It's a bummer for sure.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

excitement for injustice came back when i saw this...



it looks like in addition to hal joining batman's team, he will undergo being a red lantern first.

----------


## Johnny

I'm still not sure about Steve Blum voicing him in the game.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm still not sure about Steve Blum voicing him in the game.


i don't think i know who steve blum is. why? i don't think i heard anything off. was there?

----------


## Johnny

> i don't think i know who steve blum is. why? i don't think i heard anything off. was there?


He is a good voice actor, he has also voiced Wolverine plenty of times, which he was perfect for, but I don't think Hal Jordan is an appropriate character for him to voice. Hal has a rather upbeat sounding voice. Nathan Fillion can sound both mature and authoritarian but he also has that "Whatever, dude" type of voice that makes him perfect for the role. I believe Adam Baldwin was the same way. Blum isn't really like that, but we'll see. Phil LaMarr also used to sound weird as Aquaman to me, but now I really like him in the role.

----------


## liwanag

> He is a good voice actor, he has also voiced Wolverine plenty of times, which he was perfect for, but I don't think Hal Jordan is an appropriate character for him to voice. Hal has a rather upbeat sounding voice. Nathan Fillion can sound both mature and authoritarian but he also has that "Whatever, dude" type of voice that makes him perfect for the role. I believe Adam Baldwin was the same way. Blum isn't really like that, but we'll see. Phil LaMarr also used to sound weird as Aquaman to me, but now I really like him in the role.


ok, so i listened to the video again... even closed my eyes... and i thought i was hearing hal jordan instead of wolverine. i imagine wolverine's voice to be more rougher (from all the screaming that he does).

i love nathan fillion as hal. he sounds daring, debonnaire, laughs in face of danger type of fellow...

----------


## Johnny

> ok, so i listened to the video again... even closed my eyes... and i thought i was hearing hal jordan instead of wolverine. i imagine wolverine's voice to be more rougher (from all the screaming that he does).


Yeah, I mean listen to him in this:





I would be fair that I have to listen to some more of his Hal dialogue before I condemn him tho.

----------


## Frontier

I feel like Blum will do a solid job here as Hal but he definitely would not have been my first choice to replace Baldwin. 

I do like that Barry seems to be the one pushing for Batman to let Hal help them though. And he, Ollie, and Barry are finally all on the same team again  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, I mean listen to him in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be fair that I have to listen to some more of his Hal dialogue before I condemn him tho.


so that's what he sounds like as wolverine. i didn't recognize they were the same person.

he sounds ok voicing hal i think. 

josh keaton is also a good va for hal.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

someone mentioned that the resemblance is uncanny...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

The man Hal was based on:

----------


## Frontier

> The man Hal was based on:


Woah, I didn't know Hal was based on a real person but I can definitely see the resemblance  :EEK!: .

----------


## Johnny

Paul Newman was Gil Kane's neighbor and he modeled Hal after him. Newman was also half-Jewish so I'm guessing that aspect translated as well.

----------


## silly

> Paul Newman was Gil Kane's neighbor and he modeled Hal after him. Newman was also half-Jewish so I'm guessing that aspect translated as well.


paul newman was way before my time. i wonder what kind of characters he played.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> paul newman was way before my time. i wonder what kind of characters he played.


Man, that makes me feel so old (and I was born 40 years after his birth!)

----------


## Johnny

> paul newman was way before my time. i wonder what kind of characters he played.


"Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "The Hustler" are classics. He was also in "Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid", one of his final roles was in "Road to Perdition". Newman was great.




> Man, that makes me feel so old (and I was born 40 years after his birth!)


Well I was born 62 years after him and yet I feel old too. lol

----------


## Troian

That's interesting. i can see it.

----------


## silly

> "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "The Hustler" are classics. He was also in "Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid", one of his final roles was in "Road to Perdition". Newman was great.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was born 62 years after him and yet I feel old too. lol


wait, wasn't road to perdition a tom hanks movie? i sorta remember thinking it was one of those movies that was based on a dc comic.

----------


## Johnny

> wait, wasn't road to perdition a tom hanks movie? i sorta remember thinking it was one of those movies that was based on a dc comic.


Yeah, Newman plays the villain.

----------


## jbmasta

> wait, wasn't road to perdition a tom hanks movie? i sorta remember thinking it was one of those movies that was based on a dc comic.


It was based on the Cormac McCarthy novel.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## mrumsey

> The man Hal was based on:


Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.

Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.

----------


## Johnny

> Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.


Great article Myron.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof" and "The Hustler" are classics. He was also in "Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid", one of his final roles was in "Road to Perdition". Newman was great.


_Cool Hand Luke_, _Hud_, _Harper_, _The Towering Inferno_, _The Long Hot Summer_, _The Verdict_, _The Color of Money_, _Slap Shot_, _The Sting_ (the latter was my first Newman film back in '73)... he was a great and very popular actor. 






> Well I was born 62 years after him and yet I feel old too. lol


He was such an important actor for decades.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Jeez, when did Hal become the Lawnmower Man?

----------


## vartox

> Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.


 that's an awesome article! I knew about Hal being based on Newman but not the other inspirations (or the troubles the GL book was having that far ahead of Green Lantern/Green Arrow).

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> It was based on the Cormac McCarthy novel.


That was The Road. Road to Perdition was based on Max Allan Collins' graphic novel published via DC's Vertigo imprint, so technically I suppose you could call it a DC comic (as far as I'm aware Vertigo still has the publishing rights).

----------


## Frontier

> Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.


Really interesting stuff. Thanks for posting it, and for the really cool retrospectives  :Smile: .

----------


## jbmasta

> That was The Road. Road to Perdition was based on Max Allan Collins' graphic novel published via DC's Vertigo imprint, so technically I suppose you could call it a DC comic (as far as I'm aware Vertigo still has the publishing rights).


Did both in English, that's why I got them confused (plus they both have road in the title). The Road would make a good graphic novel.

----------


## silly

> That was The Road. Road to Perdition was based on Max Allan Collins' graphic novel published via DC's Vertigo imprint, so technically I suppose you could call it a DC comic (as far as I'm aware Vertigo still has the publishing rights).


i remember The Road (the film which I now guess is based of a book). I remember thinking it was a sad movie with a really sad ending.

----------


## silly

> Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.


great article. i liked this part 


> Broome's Jordan was confident and self-assured, but not cocky, and solved his problems with as much brainpower as willpower.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


What is that from and who is he talking to??

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> Jeez, when did Hal become the Lawnmower Man?


you don't want to get on the bad side of green lantern.

----------


## silly

hal forces jericho out of his body

----------


## j9ac9k

> hal forces jericho out of his body


That was awesome - it seems post "Rebirth" but I am not familiar with this.  Where is it from?

----------


## buffalorock

I believe that was in DC Universe - Decisions.

It was a miniseries dealing with political candidates and when superheroes get involved. It's actually pretty good I think.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/03/14/g...ordan-casting/

i hope theres more to this armie hammer articles... more than the dan amboyer rumors.

----------


## Frontier

> 


I like that dapper jacket the Guardian (is that Ganthet?) is wearing.

----------


## Johnny

> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/03/14/g...ordan-casting/
> 
> i hope theres more to this armie hammer articles... more than the dan amboyer rumors.


Nah, I think at this point we should know better. Hammer is getting bombarded with Green Lantern comments on social media constantly, so he just makes fun of it.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## mrumsey

> great article. i liked this part


Thanks everyone for the kinds words about that article - those GL75 retrospectives were a lot of work so I greatly appreciate the feedback!

----------


## Phoenixx9

The GL vs Superman scenes reminds me of an old Pre-Crisis Superman where they fought, and it appeared Superman had killed Hal ( but he did not).  It may have also involved Star Sapphire.

Johnny's GL video was great-- I learned a lot more than what I knew about the powers of the ring!

----------


## HAN9000

> Sinestro was based on David Niven - and the Guardians on Israel's Prime Minister at the time, David Ben-Gurion.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote on the Silver Age origins of Green Lantern as part of a multi-part retrospective celebrating GL's 75th anniversary - link.


I'd like to add one thing. Carol Ferris' original design was based on Elizabeth Taylor.

----------


## silly

even henry cavill enjoys joining in the teasing.

----------


## silly

>

----------


## Frontier

> 


I'd fly with Wonder Woman anytime  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> Thanks everyone for the kinds words about that article - those GL75 retrospectives were a lot of work so I greatly appreciate the feedback!


really appreciate your site dude. thanks.

----------


## liwanag

> even henry cavill enjoys joining in the teasing.


i'm warning up to armie as green lantern. armie and henry were fun at man from u.n.c.l.e.

----------


## Johnny

I'm frankly starting to get irritated by this. Why keep teasing the fans like that when we know it's not happening?

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

How the "big boys" play...

----------


## Johnny

Continued:

----------


## Frontier

> Continued:


I hope this is exactly how the eventual Green Lantern/Green Arrow team-up issue, if it ever really does happen, goes  :Wink: .

----------


## phantom1592

One of the things I loved about Hal... he didn't let the ring completely define him. If the situation calls for it, he has zero problems taking the ring off and going fist to fist with someone. I've had multiple books where he'd start swinging at Ollie, Guy, random alien despots who thought they were safe in a yellow sphere... It's why I had no problem with the lucky punch against Batman. Hal Jordan swinging fists is really his #2 strategy. It's definitely in character for him.

----------


## Frontier

What was the line from GL:TAS? "I've been kicking butt long before I ever had a ring"  :Wink: .

----------


## silly

> I'm frankly starting to get irritated by this. Why keep teasing the fans like that when we know it's not happening?


i detect a hint of rage.  :Smile:  let's not loose hope just yet.

----------


## Johnny

Not rage, just annoyance. I don't like when actors try to amuse themselves at fans' expense.

----------


## silly

> Continued:


sometimes you'd wonder how these two became best friends.

----------


## Johnny

They are like The Odd Couple. Of course they would be best friends.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

it's something you would expect from oliver.

i don't think barry gives hal this much grief, not that i remember anyways.

the only other person i think oliver fights with more than hal is hawkman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They are like The Odd Couple. Of course they would be best friends.


That is exactly why they are best friends, lol.

Judd should write a Hard Traveling Heroes Rebirth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> it's something you would expect from oliver.
> 
> i don't think barry gives hal this much grief, not that i remember anyways.
> 
> the only other person i think oliver fights with more than hal is hawkman.


I miss Oliver & Carter being in the League.

I miss the volatile personalities.

----------


## Frontier

> it's something you would expect from oliver.
> 
> i don't think barry gives hal this much grief, not that i remember anyways.
> 
> the only other person i think oliver fights with more than hal is hawkman.


I think the only time Barry ever gave Hal grief was when he thought Hal was trying to steal Wally from him. 

Or when he was hanging out with Oliver  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> I think the only time Barry ever gave Hal grief was when he thought Hal was trying to steal Wally from him. 
> 
> Or when he was hanging out with Oliver .


yeah. isn't it usually hal who gives barry a hard time?

----------


## Frontier

> yeah. isn't it usually hal who gives barry a hard time?


It's Hal who always leaves Barry to pay the bill. Who knows how much money he owes Barry in the current continuity  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I also remember Barry giving Hal grief for neglecting his secret identity.

----------


## liwanag

now with sinestro, this totally caught me by surprise...

----------


## Frontier

> now with sinestro, this totally caught me by surprise...


One of the most powerful moments of that issue, for my money...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now with sinestro, this totally caught me by surprise...


Now this....I call BS.

I believe Sinestro & Abin were truly friends, besides in-laws.

Between the Parallax conspiracy, and killing Kyle's mom, I just don't buy this, unless Sinestro is a warped individual of the Norman Osborn variety.

At best, he probably saw Hal as a protege with potential to molded in his umage, but too damaged emotionally (like Stick & Daredevil).

I can't believe Hal would even want to ask such a question.

It also makes me look at Hal sideways in that he seemingly has more of a bond with Sinestro, than developing such ties to John & Guy.

----------


## Frontier

> Now this....I call BS.
> 
> I believe Sinestro & Abin were truly friends, besides in-laws.
> 
> Between the Parallax conspiracy, and killing Kyle's mom, I just don't buy this, unless Sinestro is a warped individual of the Norman Osborn variety.
> 
> At best, he probably saw Hal as a protege with potential to molded in his umage, but too damaged emotionally (like Stick & Daredevil).
> 
> I can't believe Hal would even want to ask such a question.
> ...


Eh, I think in light of how complicated their relationship is and how ultimately important the mentorship between the two ended up being, I think it makes sense. 

But yes, Sinestro is a very warped individual, and he and Hal have a very warped relationship.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

i guess i draw my idea of hal's relationship with sinestro from green lantern first flight..

----------


## silly

> 


looks awesome. another figure i most probably can't afford. :Frown:

----------


## Johnny

23 inches, 700 bucks. Yeah as great as it looks, I'm not a trust fund baby so I'm gonna have to pass on it.

----------


## Johnny

I think I'm still shipping those two. lol #Hal22

HAL_JORDAN_GLC_22.jpg

----------


## phantom1592

> Now this....I call BS.
> 
> I believe Sinestro & Abin were truly friends, besides in-laws.
> 
> Between the Parallax conspiracy, and killing Kyle's mom, I just don't buy this, unless Sinestro is a warped individual of the Norman Osborn variety.
> 
> At best, he probably saw Hal as a protege with potential to molded in his umage, but too damaged emotionally (like Stick & Daredevil).
> 
> I can't believe Hal would even want to ask such a question.
> ...



I agree. As a long time Sinestro/Hal fan, I really hated the push Sinestro got. This idea that they were good buddies is pretty much the opposite of BOTH characters. Constantly hammering them into this mold doesn’t do either of them any  justice. 

Sinestro is evil… Flat out murderer and despot. Hal considers him an insult to the corps that he trusts and loves…  There isn’t any friendship there. 

My preferred version was the original where Sinestro went bad before Hal ever even joined… but if they insist on him being Hal’s trainer… I’ll take the Emerald Dawn II version where they never liked each other and barely tolerated each other. 

Adding in that he seems better friends with Sinestro then he does his John… (I have no problem with him still hating Guy  :Wink:  )  The whole thing seems REALLY forced.

----------


## Frontier

> I think I'm still shipping those two. lol #Hal22
> 
> HAL_JORDAN_GLC_22.jpg


I don't know why, but I find Kyle's small face in that corner up there funny  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I'm trying to remember when was the last time Arisia had a line...

----------


## HAN9000

Hal & Ollie have been through many things together. Parallax Hal went to heaven to seek Ollie's advise before he rekindled the sun. Ollie agreed to bring his body to life just because that could comfort Hal a little. Ollie once admitted that those days working with Hal were the best time of his life. There were many good moments between Hal & Ollie, not just fightings.  :Big Grin: I think it's cute to see every time they have a fight they would still have the reason to take off their gears first.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal & Ollie have been through many things together. Parallax Hal went to heaven to seek Ollie's advise before he rekindled the sun. Ollie agreed to bring his body to life just because that could comfort Hal a little. *Ollie once admitted that those days working with Hal were the best time of his life*. There were many good moments between Hal & Ollie, not just fightings. I think it's cute to see every time they have a fight they would still have the reason to take off their gears first.


I hope he never admitted that to Dinah or Roy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think I'm still shipping those two. lol #Hal22
> 
> HAL_JORDAN_GLC_22.jpg


I hope Hal #23 has something exciting going on because other than Kyle going green (which is mildly amusing at this point) I'm kinda meh about the foreseeable future here.... and a tad concerned.  Those unit sale numbers are rocketing towards Aquaman levels.

----------


## Frontier

> I hope Hal #23 has something exciting going on because other than Kyle going green (which is mildly amusing at this point) I'm kinda meh about the foreseeable future here.... and a tad concerned.  Those unit sale numbers are rocketing towards Aquaman levels.


Trade sales are pretty good though, I believe. I think it was on a graphic novels best-seller list  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> I hope Hal #23 has something exciting going on because other than Kyle going green (which is mildly amusing at this point) I'm kinda meh about the foreseeable future here.... and a tad concerned.  Those unit sale numbers are rocketing towards Aquaman levels.


Eh, I think it won't go below 30K but if it does, it doesn't really bother me. I think both titles are consistently in the top 10 digital sales each week but I don't take numbers to heart much. I'm more interested that EVS is likely going to draw this whole arc. He recently tweeted that he started to draw 4 issues in a row and seems like this is why he is taking a break between #17 and #22. An entire arc drawn by Ethan, how cool is that.

----------


## jbmasta

> Eh, I think it won't go below 30K but if it does, it doesn't really bother me. I think both titles are consistently in the top 10 digital sales each week but I don't take numbers to heart much. I'm more interested that EVS is likely going to draw this whole arc. He recently tweeted that he started to draw 4 issues in a row and seems like this is why he is taking a break between #17 and #22. An entire arc drawn by Ethan, how cool is that.


It does mean an arc without Rafa though, and that makes me sad.

----------


## Frontier

> It does mean an arc without Rafa though, and that makes me sad.


Yeah, I'll kinda miss seeing them alternate  :Frown: .

Though maybe we'll get an all Rafa arc next  :Smile: ?

----------


## Johnny

> It does mean an arc without Rafa though, and that makes me sad.


Sandoval has been fucking rad on this book, no doubt about it. I had rather mixed feelings about that bloodbath last issue, but the man is a damn fine artist. To me, Ethan is just who he is and given that he hasn't drawn that many issues of the book yet, I'm thrilled to have him for a whole arc. I believe now it's EVS, Rafa and V Ken Marion on art duties.

----------


## HAN9000

> I hope he never admitted that to Dinah or Roy .


Well actually he was admitting that to Dinah, which made her really jealous. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Justice League of America 031 (2009) (digital-Empire) 008.jpg

----------


## silly

> Well actually he was admitting that to Dinah, which made her really jealous.
> 
> Justice League of America 031 (2009) (digital-Empire) 008.jpg


this is from cry for justice right?

----------


## HAN9000

TBH, if they still keep pushing Hal backward and making him increasingly irrelevant to the Corps I might want to drop it. I'm tired of buying each issue and finding only a couple of pages even panels of Hal.  :Frown:

----------


## silly

> Sandoval has been fucking rad on this book, no doubt about it. I had rather mixed feelings about that bloodbath last issue, but the man is a damn fine artist. To me, Ethan is just who he is and given that he hasn't drawn that many issues of the book yet, I'm thrilled to have him for a whole arc. I believe now it's EVS, Rafa and V Ken Marion on art duties.


the title has been blessed with good artists. glad to hear that v ken marion is now part of the team too.

----------


## HAN9000

> this is from cry for justice right?


From JLA v2 #31, at the time of cry for justice

----------


## silly

> From JLA v2 #31, at the time of cry for justice


yeah, i somehow remember being excited for it. i was thinking that it had a good roster. Hal, Ollie, Ray, Supergirl, Freedy, and a few more.

----------


## Johnny

> the title has been blessed with good artists. glad to hear that v ken marion is now part of the team too.


That's Luke and Hal? Damn, this dude is amazing. He draws Hal like a 25 year old which I really like.

----------


## silly

> That's Luke and Hal? Damn, this dude is amazing. He draws Hal like a 25 year old which I really like.


the guy is another good addition.




always thought that star wars and green lantern should have a cross over. too bad star wars is now owned by disney.

----------


## Johnny

> TBH, if they still keep pushing Hal backward and making him increasingly irrelevant to the Corps I might want to drop it. I'm tired of buying each issue and finding only a couple of pages even panels of Hal.


That's how it's going to be when four main Lanterns and the entire emotional spectrum mythos are being crammed into one book. Every issue someone is going to get the shaft, there's no way to go around it. I do applaud Venditti for trying to balance them out as much as he can.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Eh, I think it won't go below 30K but if it does, it doesn't really bother me. I think both titles are consistently in the top 10 digital sales each week but I don't take numbers to heart much. I'm more interested that EVS is likely going to draw this whole arc. He recently tweeted that he started to draw 4 issues in a row and seems like this is why he is taking a break between #17 and #22. An entire arc drawn by Ethan, how cool is that.


Oh God yes, finally some consistency in the art.  The last few issues have been alternating which is just jarring.  Each artist has their own style and part of that style conveys different emotions to the characters.  Switching it up makes it seem like the characters have the emotional consistency of a brooding teenager.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That's how it's going to be when four main Lanterns and the entire emotional spectrum mythos are being crammed into one book. Every issue someone is going to get the shaft, there's no way to go around it. I do applaud Venditti for trying to balance them out as much as he can.


I am also torn on this and applaud Venditti for his work trying to navigate this chitstorm.  On one hand, I wish they would just focus on one main story through to its conclusion, maybe peppering in tidbits of other things happening.  But on the other hand, if that main story is weak then you have 3 or 4 issues of crapola.  I feel like the story is jumping around too much.  It's a little strange to have part 3 of the quest for hope being entirely a Guy Garner story that has nothing to do with said quest.  Hal's story being pushed to the background is kinda annoying too.  DC already has way too many titles being published so adding one or two more based on a slogging franchise is not going to happen.  I almost wish they took an indie approach tot his and released a few mini series that spin out of the main book.

----------


## liwanag

happy st. patrick's day.

----------


## liwanag

> I think I'm still shipping those two. lol #Hal22
> 
> Attachment 46731


not sure how to react to this...

----------


## Johnny

I was less than serious... Or was I.  :Wink:

----------


## silly

the smirk makes it more like Hal.

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

New Venditti interview.

Next arc will be mostly focused on Hal and Kyle, and involve time travel, and a villain you wouldn't expect to see tangle with the GLC ala Braniac in "Bottled Light."

----------


## silly

> New Venditti interview.
> 
> Next arc will be mostly focused on Hal and Kyle, and involve time travel, and a villain you wouldn't expect to see tangle with the GLC ala Braniac in "Bottled Light."


i really hope the franchise grows again. it feels "crowded" with all this characters in one book.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> I was less than serious... Or was I.


when it comes to love interests for hal, here's my ranking:

carol
jillian
arisia

uhmm, can't think of anybody else really...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> New Venditti interview.
> 
> Next arc will be mostly focused on Hal and Kyle, and involve time travel, and a villain you wouldn't expect to see tangle with the GLC ala Braniac in "Bottled Light."


Hopefully it's time travel into the future because the last time anyone went backwards we ended up with New 52.  Good interview.  I admire Venditti for not pushing the reset button.  I like being able to trace the story back through New 52 and even pre-Flashpoint.  Looking back, this probably should've been an entirely Hal focused book with the rest of the corps as supporting characters at least for this first year's arc.  Right now, it jumps around too much and Venditti doesn't really have that Joss Whedon ability to manage an ensemble cast.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> when it comes to love interests for hal, here's my ranking:
> 
> carol
> jillian
> arisia
> 
> uhmm, can't think of anybody else really...


Here's how I think Hal would rank them:

Hal
Hal
Hal again
Fling with random alien space girl
Fling with random alien space guy
Betty
Veronica
Hal again
Mogo

----------


## Frontier

> Hopefully it's time travel into the future because the last time anyone went backwards we ended up with New 52.  Good interview.  I admire Venditti for not pushing the reset button.  I like being able to trace the story back through New 52 and even pre-Flashpoint.  Looking back, this probably should've been an entirely Hal focused book with the rest of the corps as supporting characters at least for this first year's arc.  Right now, it jumps around too much and Venditti doesn't really have that Joss Whedon ability to manage an ensemble cast.


Honestly, I think a lot of people would have been miffed to see the other main Lanterns relegated to even more of a supporting role then they have right now, whereas here they at least get a chance in the spotlight every now and then, which is probably the best compromise we can hope for until we can get another Green Lantern book. 

I think Venditti's done as good as can be expected in terms of juggling all these plots and characters.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Honestly, I think a lot of people would have been miffed to see the other main Lanterns relegated to even more of a supporting role then they have right now, whereas here they at least get a chance in the spotlight every now and then, which is probably the best compromise we can hope for until we can get another Green Lantern book. 
> 
> I think Venditti's done as good as can be expected in terms of juggling all these plots and characters.


I agree, he's done the best with a bad situation.  It's just frustrating to have stories interrupted with other seemingly unrelated things happening.  And Hal doesn't even seem like the main character in his own book anymore.

----------


## Johnny

Hal & Ollie in Injustice 2.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Eh, I think in light of how complicated their relationship is and how ultimately important the mentorship between the two ended up being, I think it makes sense. 
> 
> But yes, Sinestro is a very warped individual, and he and Hal have a very warped relationship.


I think the story with Hal making to decision to report Sinestro's subjugation of Korugar needs to be revisited.

That seems to be the turning point of their relationship.

Was Abin privy to Sinestro's dictatorship?

I keep coming back to Sinestro being a warped individual, just operating on a few more levels of clarity over Norman Osborn. Perhaps Sinestro is a cosmic Wilson Fisk, a rational person that gets besides himself when dealing with their arch foe (like in Born Again).

I would like to see exactly what Hal sees in Sinestro.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i guess i draw my idea of hal's relationship with sinestro from green lantern first flight..


That was a great film. I need to watch that again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> As a long time Sinestro/Hal fan, I really hated the push Sinestro got. This idea that they were good buddies is pretty much the opposite of BOTH characters. Constantly hammering them into this mold doesnt do either of them any  justice. 
> 
> Sinestro is evil Flat out murderer and despot. Hal considers him an insult to the corps that he trusts and loves  There isnt any friendship there. 
> 
> My preferred version was the original where Sinestro went bad before Hal ever even joined but if they insist on him being Hals trainer Ill take the Emerald Dawn II version where they never liked each other and barely tolerated each other. 
> 
> Adding in that he seems better friends with Sinestro then he does his John (I have no problem with him still hating Guy  )  The whole thing seems REALLY forced.




Hal (a "primitive" human) exposing Sinestro, the greatest GL EVER, works for me. Sinestro becoming a renegade, and Hal's personal nemesis works. The Parallax conspiracy is a great retcon, imo. I think in the first Rebirth, it was a perfect revenge: you ruined my reputation, now I ruined yours! Hal shows he is the better man by slowly regaining trust with his peers while Sinestro took his ball (or ring) & went home. Watching Hal regain alliances , and in some cases forever lose them despite his valiant attempts to repair them should fuel Sinestro's anger even more. The ruined alliances for anger Hal, too. This great & bitter rivalry works as a cosmic version of the Daredevil/Kingpin feud. This is a rivalry where you really don't know which one will finally lose it, and kill the other (yeah, I know its comics). Sinestro surpassed Joker & Lex Luthor in actually pushing his heroic foe over the edge. Let's think about that. When those two are on the battlefield, Hal's allies (like Oliver & Kyle) should hate Sinestro while other allies like John, Barry, and Batman worry if Jordan finally goes lethal this time. 

Geoff messed up by dialing all that down by turning it into a warped bromance.

I think Hal would have a deeper relationship with Kilowog, than Sinestro. I think Geoff underdeveloped Hal's relationships with other members of the corps to overly focus that weird frenemy thing with Sinestro (which works for Adam Warlock & Thanos/ Professor X & Magneto).

I see Hal & Sinestro more black & white, but will crazy levels of animosity between them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here's how I think Hal would rank them:
> 
> Hal
> Hal
> Hal again
> Fling with random alien space girl
> Fling with random alien space guy
> Betty
> Veronica
> ...


At least you left out Geoff's bromance with Sinestro.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal & Ollie in Injustice 2.


now. this. is. just. awesome.

----------


## Frontier

There should be a Hard Travellin' Heroes Achievement for pairing them against each other  :Wink: .

----------


## Assam

Never thought I'd be posting here...

Anywho, I was just reading through all of Young Justice again, and one issue in particular was probably favorite comic appearance of Hal Jordan.  

spectre.jpg

Man, I wish Hal had never stopped being the Spectre. He was so cool back then.

----------


## Frontier

I get the sense he certainly made it work in the time he was the Spectre  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> Never thought I'd be posting here...
> 
> Anywho, I was just reading through all of Young Justice again, and one issue in particular was probably favorite comic appearance of Hal Jordan.  
> 
> spectre.jpg
> 
> Man, I wish Hal had never stopped being the Spectre. He was so cool back then.


Love this panel so much.

----------


## liwanag

> Here's how I think Hal would rank them:
> 
> Hal
> Hal
> Hal again
> Fling with random alien space girl
> Fling with random alien space guy
> Betty
> Veronica
> ...


i'm sorry, but you must have gotten hal mixed up with guy.

----------


## Johnny

Godspeed, Bernie.

----------


## Frontier

RIP Mr. Wrightson  :Frown: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> RIP Mr. Wrightson .


He will be remembered well.

----------


## silly

> Hal (a "primitive" human) exposing Sinestro, the greatest GL EVER, works for me. Sinestro becoming a renegade, and Hal's personal nemesis works. The Parallax conspiracy is a great retcon, imo. I think in the first Rebirth, it was a perfect revenge: you ruined my reputation, now I ruined yours! Hal shows he is the better man by slowly regaining trust with his peers while Sinestro took his ball (or ring) & went home. Watching Hal regain alliances , and in some cases forever lose them despite his valiant attempts to repair them should fuel Sinestro's anger even more. The ruined alliances for anger Hal, too. This great & bitter rivalry works as a cosmic version of the Daredevil/Kingpin feud. This is a rivalry where you really don't know which one will finally lose it, and kill the other (yeah, I know its comics). Sinestro surpassed Joker & Lex Luthor in actually pushing his heroic foe over the edge. Let's think about that. When those two are on the battlefield, Hal's allies (like Oliver & Kyle) should hate Sinestro while other allies like John, Barry, and Batman worry if Jordan finally goes lethal this time. 
> 
> Geoff messed up by dialing all that down by turning it into a warped bromance.
> 
> I think Hal would have a deeper relationship with Kilowog, than Sinestro. I think Geoff underdeveloped Hal's relationships with other members of the corps to overly focus that weird frenemy thing with Sinestro (which works for Adam Warlock & Thanos/ Professor X & Magneto).
> 
> I see Hal & Sinestro more black & white, but will crazy levels of animosity between them.


i think the rivalry between hal and sinestro should rank the highest in the dcu (well, alongside batman and joker or superman and luthor).

sinestro, the greatest gl ever, up until hal came along. 

sinestro should have been successful in bringing down the whole corps if not for hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i think the rivalry between hal and sinestro should rank the highest in the dcu (well, alongside batman and joker or superman and luthor).
> 
> sinestro, the greatest gl ever, up until hal came along. 
> 
> sinestro should have been successful in bringing down the whole corps if not for hal.


Joker has done a lot to hurt Batman by crippling Barbara, and killing Jason Todd & Sarah Gordon. Although two of the three were reversed.

I think Sinestro ranks higher than Lex. I see a lot of immaturity & pettiness with Lex. Sinestro is just vicious, and has done lasting damage. Lex & Sinestro are both narcissistic. However, Jordan quickly & immediately exposed Sinestro.

IMO, Lex is just jealous of Superman, and wants the status Kal has.

Sinestro feels like Hal wronged him (after thinking him as some protege). All the hurt Sinestro has inflicted comes from the belief that "Jordan started this war, not me."

I think the vendetta Sinestro has against Kyle comes from the rivalry with Hal. It would make sense if Kyle resented Hal to some degree (without ever acting on it).

IIRC, Sinestro got the ring by refusing to save the life of his ailing predecessor. He saw an opportunity to achieve great power, and seized it.

I don't see Sinestro as a tragic villain, just a dangerous man that thinks his feces does not stink.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

finally, hal gets to visit other titles and interact with his earth friends

THE FLASH #24
Written by JOSHUA WILLIAMSON • Art by CARMINE DI GIANDOMENICO • Cover by CARMINE DI GIANDOMENICO • Variant cover by HOWARD PORTER
“RUNNING SCARED” prelude—guest-starring Hal Jordan! Green Lantern Hal Jordan has recruited Barry Allen for a dangerous mission that only The Flash can accomplish! Unfortunately, that mission is on a hostile space station deep in the cosmos, which means leaving Kid Flash alone to defend his and Barry’s loved ones from a deadly attack by their greatest enemy…

----------


## Frontier

Flash/Green Lantern team-up  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Assam

> Flash/Green Lantern team-up .


Oh man, Kyle and Wally back together! This is gonna bring back some good, oh wait it's Barry and Hal. 

Hope you all enjoy! I've heard nothing but good things about the Flash book since the Godspeed arc ended.

----------


## Johnny

It's a great book. Carmine Di Giandomenico's art is unbelievable.

----------


## silly

> Flash/Green Lantern team-up .


i know. it's been a while.

wish those two would headline a brave and bold mini or something.

----------


## Johnny

Interesting preview. I'm quite curious about this story: http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-17

----------


## silly

> Interesting preview. I'm quite curious about this story: http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-17


i wonder what Hal meant with that statement.

and a bigger question I have is how can Guy, a human, be able to do something like that to Arkillo. Or is Arkillo's physiology the same as that of a human being.

----------


## Frontier

> i wonder what Hal meant with that statement.


Probably that Kyle, being able to master each part of the Emotional Spectrum, is by default the greatest Lantern even if he's not the "best" like Hal is the best of the GL's or Atrocitus is the strongest red, etc.

----------


## HAN9000

> Probably that Kyle, being able to master each part of the Emotional Spectrum, is by default the greatest Lantern even if he's not the "best" like Hal is the best of the GL's or Atrocitus is the strongest red, etc.


Honestly, that statement sounds a little pretentious...

----------


## HAN9000

> I think the vendetta Sinestro has against Kyle comes from the rivalry with Hal. It would make sense if Kyle resented Hal to some degree (without ever acting on it).


The vendetta Sinestro has against Kyle comes from the GL symbol Kyle branded him on his back. Ethan Van Sciver once explained that Sinestro never see Kyle as a worthy adversary. If it was Hal doing this to Sinestro, it would just be a cool scar. But Kyle doing this to him was a huge insult.

----------


## silly

> Probably that Kyle, being able to master each part of the Emotional Spectrum, is by default the greatest Lantern even if he's not the "best" like Hal is the best of the GL's or Atrocitus is the strongest red, etc.


i wonder how it works for all those who've held the white lantern ring.

----------


## jbmasta

> i wonder how it works for all those who've held the white lantern ring.


We've not seen the White Lantern Corps since its formation in New Guardians #40. I like to imagine that the new recruits had to master the different emotions to unlock their highest potential, as well as the highest potential of the White Ring. Not as powerful as the Life Equation, but like when Kyle first became the White Lantern and was able to stop the Third Army. Trials of the White Lanterns, if you will.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


I always wanted a Hal Kory hookup. Since I thought Perez' Starfire is DC's sexiest character. Until the cartoon and new versions made her less mature.

----------


## Frontier

> I always wanted a Hal Kory hookup. Since I thought Perez' Starfire is DC's sexiest character. Until the cartoon and new versions made her less mature.


But still very attractive and sweet  :Smile: .

Y'know in light or the recent 'Tec solicitations and re-reading Zatanna's early appearances, I think she'd be fun to see team-up with Hal (and maybe have them flirt with each other).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That's what I'm talking about.

Two guys with unbreakable wills, nursing deep mutual animosity, and  ready to tear each other apart.

Somebody play Mark Henry's "Somebody gonna get their arse kicked!"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The vendetta Sinestro has against Kyle comes from the GL symbol Kyle branded him on his back. Ethan Van Sciver once explained that Sinestro never see Kyle as a worthy adversary. If it was Hal doing this to Sinestro, it would just be a cool scar. But Kyle doing this to him was a huge insult.


I know about the Ally Rat nickname.

Sinestro's Parallax conspiracy would have been perfect if not for that ally rat kid who kept the green light shining.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> But still very attractive and sweet .
> 
> Y'know in light or the recent 'Tec solicitations and re-reading Zatanna's early appearances, I think she'd be fun to see team-up with Hal (and maybe have them flirt with each other).


I'd rather see Hal & Zatanna, over Hal & Starfire.

Seeing Hal deal with magic would be interesting.

----------


## silly

> I always wanted a Hal Kory hookup. Since I thought Perez' Starfire is DC's sexiest character. Until the cartoon and new versions made her less mature.


not sure about starfire and gl. kori with anybody other than nigthwing seems unusual. (although i guess it would not be hard to imagine if it ever did happen).

----------


## silly

> I'd rather see Hal & Zatanna, over Hal & Starfire.
> 
> Seeing Hal deal with magic would be interesting.


this sounds interesting. who besides constantine has zee been linked with? i guess hal and zee could work.

----------


## Johnny

Interesting take on Armie Hammer as Hal:

----------


## SebastianS

By the latest issue, it would seem the Green Lantern Corps are on a collision course with Dr Manhattan.

----------


## jbmasta

Anyone spot the Blackest Night reference?

----------


## HAN9000

> I know about the Ally Rat nickname.
> 
> Sinestro's Parallax conspiracy would have been perfect if not for that ally rat kid who kept the green light shining.


Actually that Parallax conspiracy was just a method to clear Hal's name. :Smile:  If Kevin Dooley and Ron Marz didn't turn Hal into a crazy villain, there would be no Parallax and no Torch Bearer at all. So, to a certain extent, Geoff Johns let Sinestro take the responsibility in order to make Hal a great hero once again.

----------


## HAN9000

> I'd rather see Hal & Zatanna, over Hal & Starfire.
> 
> Seeing Hal deal with magic would be interesting.


Hal once teamed up with Zatanna in Silver Age. A pretty good story, I think.

----------


## liwanag

I imagine Hal and Zatanna would have a good working relationship during their time in the League Satellite Era. But I don't think that still holds in the current timeline...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> this sounds interesting. who besides constantine has zee been linked with? i guess hal and zee could work.


Plus, I would love to see some sort of conflict between Hal & Constantine.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Actually that Parallax conspiracy was just a method to clear Hal's name. If Kevin Dooley and Ron Marz didn't turn Hal into a crazy villain, there would be no Parallax and no Torch Bearer at all. So, to a certain extent, Geoff Johns let Sinestro take the responsibility in order to make Hal a great hero once again.


I know that. I thought it was an awesome retcon (to a bad story) by Johns.

To this day, I still think: that is a PFU thing to do to someone.

----------


## liwanag

> Plus, I would love to see some sort of conflict between Hal & Constantine.


don't think these two met yet. but i imagine it would be really frustrating experience to either one of them if they did.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Exactly!!!!

With their personalities, they should not like each other...at all.

----------


## liwanag

> Interesting take on Armie Hammer as Hal:


dude looks awesome as hal

----------


## Frontier

> Interesting take on Armie Hammer as Hal:


All that facial hair is kind of distracting  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

would have helped maybe if his mask covered his whole nose...

----------


## silly

i wonder what dc's plans are for hal and the whole green lantern franchise. i think dc would like to expand the titles to more than two books, but i'm not aware how healthy sales are currently. recent developments seem to pointing to a return to previous status quo (although i don't know what that exactly means).

could the hal and the corps be important players in rebirth's conclusion. i hope they are.

----------


## phantom1592

> i wonder what dc's plans are for hal and the whole green lantern franchise. i think dc would like to expand the titles to more than two books, but i'm not aware how healthy sales are currently. recent developments seem to pointing to a return to previous status quo (although i don't know what that exactly means).
> 
> could the hal and the corps be important players in rebirth's conclusion. i hope they are.


Ehhh... I know every lantern has his fans, but I really don't WANT a huge influx of Green Lantern books. I would rather DC mix things up and have OTHER characters get books and make DC look HUGE again. The way it is now... it always seems to come down to a couple Superman books... a whole bunch of Batman books... a few Green Lantern books, and a whole lot of nothing else?

I really think one of the worst things that happened with Green Lantern was when the franchise branched out into GL, GL corps, Red Lanterns, New Guardians, Sinestro... something else I'm forgetting... and then inevitably forced massive crossovers twice a year. If they could find a way to keep them all separate then maybe.. but I don't have that kind of faith in them.  

I'd like to go back to the days where you could have things like Firestorm, Hawk & Dove, Animal Man, JSA, Martian Manhunter, Superboy, Impulse...  Now if it isn't Superman, Batman or Green Lantern... they get lucky to be shoved onto a team book and/or ignored. There are a lot of things I'd rather see than yet ANOTHER guy with a  Power ring...

----------


## Margaret

> Ehhh... I know every lantern has his fans, but I really don't WANT a huge influx of Green Lantern books. I would rather DC mix things up and have OTHER characters get books and make DC look HUGE again. The way it is now... it always seems to come down to a couple Superman books... a whole bunch of Batman books... a few Green Lantern books, and a whole lot of nothing else?
> 
> I really think one of the worst things that happened with Green Lantern was when the franchise branched out into GL, GL corps, Red Lanterns, New Guardians, Sinestro... something else I'm forgetting... and then inevitably forced massive crossovers twice a year. If they could find a way to keep them all separate then maybe.. but I don't have that kind of faith in them.  
> 
> I'd like to go back to the days where you could have things like Firestorm, Hawk & Dove, Animal Man, JSA, Martian Manhunter, Superboy, Impulse...  Now if it isn't Superman, Batman or Green Lantern... they get lucky to be shoved onto a team book and/or ignored. There are a lot of things I'd rather see than yet ANOTHER guy with a  Power ring...


DC already made their first mistake when they introduced too many GLs. The already divided fanbase is further fragmented when there are too many books, in the end the sales for the brand in general dropped substantially. DC has a surplus of ring slingers but none of them is properly developed. I agree with the forced crossover events things. I'd have preferred team-up in the brave and the bold style.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

gl comp.jpg

Thought I would try and throw this up.  Not sure if I did it right.  The top panel is from Hal & the GLC #15.  The bottom one is from GL vol5 #20.  Note the similarities.  Maybe it means something, Maybe Venditti and crew are screwing with us.  But, I suppose you could call this a Carol cameo appearance.

----------


## phantom1592

> DC already made their first mistake when they introduced too many GLs. The already divided fanbase is further fragmented when there are too many books, in the end the sales for the brand in general dropped substantially. DC has a surplus of ring slingers but none of them is properly developed. I agree with the forced crossover events things. I'd have preferred team-up in the brave and the bold style.


Yep, and I can't understand why they keep digging that hole deeper by adding more and more...

----------


## HAN9000

> Plus, I would love to see some sort of conflict between Hal & Constantine.


In n52 Justice League #51, Hal said "Don't go to Constantine unless you want to end up with a memory blank, a lingering sense of unspecific shame, and your costume stinking of cigarette smoke." (IIRC)
It seems that they have a history.  :Big Grin:  Perhaps oneday DC will fill in the details. It would be an interesting story.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Ahhhhh  :Embarrassment: ...

----------


## Johnny

On of my favorite moments in the issue. It's also nice that Hal is still self-aware that someday he would stumble upon an obstacle he can't fly through. Proves he is not as reckless as he seems to be. His method itself is but it's clear that all of his ordeals have taught him a lot. For someone who has been through as much as he has, it wouldn't make sense if he believed he could win every time no matter what.

----------


## silly

> Ehhh... I know every lantern has his fans, but I really don't WANT a huge influx of Green Lantern books. I would rather DC mix things up and have OTHER characters get books and make DC look HUGE again. The way it is now... it always seems to come down to a couple Superman books... a whole bunch of Batman books... a few Green Lantern books, and a whole lot of nothing else?
> 
> I really think one of the worst things that happened with Green Lantern was when the franchise branched out into GL, GL corps, Red Lanterns, New Guardians, Sinestro... something else I'm forgetting... and then inevitably forced massive crossovers twice a year. If they could find a way to keep them all separate then maybe.. but I don't have that kind of faith in them.  
> 
> I'd like to go back to the days where you could have things like Firestorm, Hawk & Dove, Animal Man, JSA, Martian Manhunter, Superboy, Impulse...  Now if it isn't Superman, Batman or Green Lantern... they get lucky to be shoved onto a team book and/or ignored. There are a lot of things I'd rather see than yet ANOTHER guy with a  Power ring...


well, i am hoping that the lantern franchise could expand and have Hal in his own title. i like a character with a strong supporting cast but Hal shares pages with the rest of the earth lanterns he sometimes just appears in a page or two.

i do agree in hoping that dc develop other franchises besides batman and superman. we sorta have that in green lantern. and i'm longing for a booster gold title, a monthly captain atom title, a legion of superheroes title, etc.

right now i sort of envy simon and jessica. they have green lanterns and they're in the justice league title. i was hoping hal would be in that position since those are his contemporaries.

----------


## phantom1592

> well, i am hoping that the lantern franchise could expand and have Hal in his own title. i like a character with a strong supporting cast but Hal shares pages with the rest of the earth lanterns he sometimes just appears in a page or two.
> 
> i do agree in hoping that dc develop other franchises besides batman and superman. we sorta have that in green lantern. and i'm longing for a booster gold title, a monthly captain atom title, a legion of superheroes title, etc.
> 
> right now i sort of envy simon and jessica. they have green lanterns and they're in the justice league title. i was hoping hal would be in that position since those are his contemporaries.


Yep, I personally feel that is what "I" want. I want Hal in his own book and the JLA having earth adventures with a supporting cast... All the rest in a GLcorp team book... or shuffled off into obscurity.  What I think would be disastrous for the franchise is a Hal book, a John Book, a Guy book, a kyle book, a Carol book etc. etc. etc... I think the fanbase is too fractured for any of that to be profitable

----------


## silly

is there anything that dc and wb can to help green lantern reach the level of interest that star wars enjoys right now?

----------


## phantom1592

> is there anything that dc and wb can to help green lantern reach the level of interest that star wars enjoys right now?


No. 

Star Wars is lightning in a bottle and will never be repeated. That is just way too high a goal… and honestly even that is starting to wane. After the prequels… the complaints about Ep 7… Now the original cast either dying or characters getting killed off… I just don’t see the rabid excitement I saw back when Ep 1 was announced. Even the toys are getting worse and slipping back to the 5 points of articulation and ticking off the collectors. I think the fandom is running on habit at this point instead of pure love like it used to. 

Rogue one helped it in the right direction… but hoping for ‘star wars popularity’ is shooting way too high. 

Now if you said Guardian’s of the Galaxy??? Yeah, I think that should be possible. They’re pretty popular right now… got two movies, a cartoon and a couple lines of toys, all from a property that was completely unheard of a couple years ago! 

 I would be all kinds of giddy if Green Lantern could get that kind of push.

----------


## silly

sigh. guardians of the galaxy. talk about missed opportunities.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> is there anything that dc and wb can to help green lantern reach the level of interest that star wars enjoys right now?


First step would be to make a good movie. Don't put the cart before the horse.

----------


## silly

> No. 
> 
> Star Wars is lightning in a bottle and will never be repeated. That is just way too high a goal… and honestly even that is starting to wane. After the prequels… the complaints about Ep 7… Now the original cast either dying or characters getting killed off… I just don’t see the rabid excitement I saw back when Ep 1 was announced. Even the toys are getting worse and slipping back to the 5 points of articulation and ticking off the collectors. I think the fandom is running on habit at this point instead of pure love like it used to. 
> 
> Rogue one helped it in the right direction… but hoping for ‘star wars popularity’ is shooting way too high. 
> 
> Now if you said Guardian’s of the Galaxy??? Yeah, I think that should be possible. They’re pretty popular right now… got two movies, a cartoon and a couple lines of toys, all from a property that was completely unheard of a couple years ago! 
> 
>  I would be all kinds of giddy if Green Lantern could get that kind of push.


on an alternate universe, this would have been my team.

----------


## SebastianS

> Yep, I personally feel that is what "I" want. I want Hal in his own book and the JLA having earth adventures with a supporting cast... All the rest in a GLcorp team book... or shuffled off into obscurity.  What I think would be disastrous for the franchise is a Hal book, a John Book, a Guy book, a kyle book, a Carol book etc. etc. etc... I think the fanbase is too fractured for any of that to be profitable


The thing is, there is no way a Hal book would go past 2 or 3 years. Right now, the book is called "HAL JORDAN & ...." and he is clearly the protagonist (albeit he does share the spotlight with others) and yet sales keep going down and down and down. The moment you take the other GLs out of the picture, chances are you are also going to lose a portion of the readers. Sure, chances are you might get back some Hal fans who are currently not reading the book, but all in all, I think it will end up losing more than winning.

I think the perfect scenario would be to have a main GL book, set on Earth, with Hal starring, then another book, a GLC book, in space, starring John and Guy, and then to have a 4 - 6 issues miniseries starring Kyle every other year or so.

----------


## Johnny

The HJ book has the same sales as the GLs book and that's despite the latter book being so heavily promoted, starting during the first Rebirth week and its characters being in the JL. If anything, the Green Lanterns book sales should worry DC, not Hal Jordan's. A Green Lantern Hal Jordan book will have an audience when it's well written, offers new stories and it's promoted well. That's what worked so well with Geoff Johns in his earlier GL run. People had not seen the concept of the emotional spectrum before, Hal's return was something many people wanted to see for years and due to the first Rebirth's success DC went into promotional overdrive for Hal.

----------


## SebastianS

> The HJ book has the same sales as the GLs book and that's despite the latter book being so heavily promoted, starting during the first Rebirth week and its characters being in the JL. If anything, the Green Lanterns book sales should worry DC, not Hal Jordan's. A Green Lantern Hal Jordan book will have an audience when it's well written, offers new stories and it's promoted well. That's what worked so well with Geoff Johns in his earlier GL run. People had not seen the concept of the emotional spectrum before, Hal's return was something many people wanted to see for years and due to the first Rebirth's success DC went into promotional overdrive for Hal.


That is true but only to a degree. While it is true that GLS seems to be more heavily promoted, HJ&TGLC is the main GL book, and stars the 4 traditional characters normally associated with the GL mythos. That GLS is selling more, to me, speaks of the bigger audience not entirely sold on Hal (and crew), at least in the latest incarnation.

----------


## Johnny

> That is true but only to a degree. While it is true that GLS seems to be more heavily promoted, HJ&TGLC is the main GL book, and stars the 4 traditional characters normally associated with the GL mythos. That GLS is selling more, to me, speaks of the bigger audience not entirely sold on Hal (and crew), at least in the latest incarnation.


GLs sells around 500 copies more than HJ, there's basically no difference. I don't see how it's the main book given it takes place entirely in space and the events are basically inconsequential to anything that happens on Earth with the Rebirth storyline. We got a Mr. Oz cameo last issue but that wasn't exactly necessary for the story. Comparatively, the GL book during John's time was building to big event stories like Sinestro Corps War and Blackest Night. The current book is a GLC book with Hal's name in it. It also started a month and a half after Rebirth's debut. I assume Hal's name is in the title so DC could try to make it seem as if he isn't taking a backseat to Baz and Cruz. The GL brand in general didn't benefit much from Rebirth. It did wonders for Superman, Flash, Wonder Woman and Titans/Teen Titans though.

----------


## SebastianS

> GLs sells around 500 copies more than HJ, there's basically no difference.


There is a huge difference, when you take into account that one book stars Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner, and +3600 Lanterns. I mean, that's literally the whole GL cast in existence up until a couple of years ago. The other book stars two, for the most part, obscure characters who are wearing rings, but their connection to the GL mythos (and franchise) is tenuous at best.




> I don't see how it's the main book given it takes place entirely in space and the events are basically inconsequential to anything that happens on Earth with the Rebirth storyline.


GL should take place in space. They are, after all, space cops. Moreover, there have been hundred of times when the main story took place in space. The fact that the book takes place in space is irrelevant when it is starring Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, and Kyle Rayner. And it would seem to be unrelated to the Rebirth sotryline insofar New52 in itself only barely affected the GL franchise (at least originally). Back when New52 happened, Batman and GL were, for the most part, left untouched.




> Comparatively, the GL book during John's time was building to big event stories like Sinestro Corps War and Blackest Night. The current book is a GLC book with Hal's name in it. It also started a month and a half after Rebirth's debut. I assume Hal's name is in the title so DC could try to make it seem as if he isn't taking a backseat to Baz and Cruz.


Hal's book also is the more GL-related of the two, and has the most talented artist and writer attached to it, and definitely is the place to go for GL-heavy exposition. GLS is a companion book, at best. 




> The GL brand in general didn't benefit much from Rebirth. It did wonders for Superman, Flash, Wonder Woman and Titans/Teen Titans though.


Sure, but Superman, Flash, Wonder Woman and Titans/Teen Titans, are also the book that suffered the most from New52. Rebirth is bringing the "iconic" back, thus, it makes sense that the books that were affected the most with the first changes (New52), are the ones benefiting the most from the "rollback".

----------


## liwanag

> First step would be to make a good movie. Don't put the cart before the horse.



green lantern really needs to be promoted in other media that has bigger exposure. 

and i guess a good movie can help with this, as was the case with guardians.


just curious, as i don't follow sales much... how has the comic books of iron man and thor benefited from the movies? i know merchandising got a boost. just wondering how the comics got affected. i've been trying to figure out why marvel replaced most of their main characters with new ones while the movies are raking in sales.

----------


## Johnny

> There is a huge difference, when you take into account that one book stars Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner, and +3600 Lanterns. I mean, that's literally the whole GL cast in existence up until a couple of years ago. The other book stars two, for the most part, obscure characters who are wearing rings, but their connection to the GL mythos (and franchise) is tenuous at best.


Green Lanterns stars characters who DC really put the muscle behind, HJTGLC is barely promoted, regardless of who stars in it. The former should really outperform the latter, when in reality it barely does.




> GL should take place in space. They are, after all, space cops. Moreover, there have been hundred of times when the main story took place in space. The fact that the book takes place in space is irrelevant when it is starring Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, and Kyle Rayner. And it would seem to be unrelated to the Rebirth sotryline insofar New52 in itself only barely affected the GL franchise (at least originally). Back when New52 happened, Batman and GL were, for the most part, left untouched.


I don't mind the book taking place in space, it really does feel unrelated to the big picture though. The fact that it stars popular characters doesn't make much of a difference when there's little to no character progression going on. It's 4 main characters and the whole emotional spectrum mythology crammed into one book.




> Hal's book also is the more GL-related of the two, and has the most talented artist and writer attached to it, and definitely is the place to go for GL-heavy exposition. GLS is a companion book, at best.


It's not treated as a companion book, it's treated as the primary title. Of course HJ has more GL-heavy exposition, it's supposed to cater to long-term fans, GLs was meant for newcomers.




> Sure, but Superman, Flash, Wonder Woman and Titans/Teen Titans, are also the book that suffered the most from New52. Rebirth is bringing the "iconic" back, thus, it makes sense that the books that were affected the most with the first changes (New52), are the ones benefiting the most from the "rollback".


That's fine, they are good books, I'm just disappointed GL didn't do as well as them.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## SebastianS

> green lantern really needs to be promoted in other media that has bigger exposure. 
> 
> and i guess a good movie can help with this, as was the case with guardians.
> 
> 
> just curious, as i don't follow sales much... how has the comic books of iron man and thor benefited from the movies? i know merchandising got a boost. just wondering how the comics got affected. i've been trying to figure out why marvel replaced most of their main characters with new ones while the movies are raking in sales.


As far as I know, movies don't really translate into better comic sales. But it does make a franchise more recognizable.

----------


## liwanag

> on an alternate universe, this would have been my team.


even after all these years, i still miss the crew of the interceptor...

----------


## PyroTwilight

Hal and Red Sonja? Now there's a hilarious story waiting to be told. 

Hal: *ogling Sonja* I like this planet. 
*immediately gets his ass kicked by someone*
Hal: My view of this place is taking a turn.

----------


## liwanag

> As far as I know, movies don't really translate into better comic sales. But it does make a franchise more recognizable.



just my opinion, it's kinda weird to see tony stark on avengers and then have a different person in his book. guess they needed to shake the status quo to generate interest in the book (?).

which i would not want dc to do. love the idea of rebirth bringing back what made their characters iconic.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal and Red Sonja? Now there's a hilarious story waiting to be told. 
> 
> Hal: *ogling Sonja* I like this planet. 
> *immediately gets his ass kicked by someone*
> Hal: My view of this place is taking a turn.




i'm sure hal can handle sonja... maybe..

----------


## PyroTwilight

As for the sales of the two GL books...

The Corps book is the quintessential Green Lantern book. Everything cosmic and nearly all the GL's. It barely gets any promotion but it largely doesn't even need it seemingly. 

GL's gets a heavy push and it manages to put them on just about an even sales level. That's phenomenal. In theory that'd mean without said promotion the book would not do as well. Course there's no way to know for sure really. 


I do miss Aya.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PyroTwilight

> i'm sure hal can handle sonja... maybe..


It ain't Sonja that tends to be a threat in crossovers. XD

He might impress her at least.

----------


## liwanag

> It ain't Sonja that tends to be a threat in crossovers. XD
> 
> He might impress her at least.


why is it that nightwing gets all the compliments. have people forgotten that hal is a lady killer as well.

----------


## liwanag

> GLs sells around 500 copies more than HJ, there's basically no difference. I don't see how it's the main book given it takes place entirely in space and the events are basically inconsequential to anything that happens on Earth with the Rebirth storyline. We got a Mr. Oz cameo last issue but that wasn't exactly necessary for the story. Comparatively, the GL book during John's time was building to big event stories like Sinestro Corps War and Blackest Night. The current book is a GLC book with Hal's name in it. It also started a month and a half after Rebirth's debut. I assume Hal's name is in the title so DC could try to make it seem as if he isn't taking a backseat to Baz and Cruz. The GL brand in general didn't benefit much from Rebirth. It did wonders for Superman, Flash, Wonder Woman and Titans/Teen Titans though.


anybody has nay idea how digital sales are for the two books? how big a market is digital when compared to print?

----------


## liwanag

> I do miss Aya.



aya.. and razer needs rebirth...

----------


## PyroTwilight

> why is it that nightwing gets all the compliments. have people forgotten that hal is a lady killer as well.


True. But I doubt Sonja would be easily woo-ed. I don't even think Nightwing could normally if we're trying to set up a comaprison of their woo-ability. XD

----------


## liwanag

> The HJ book has the same sales as the GLs book and that's despite the latter book being so heavily promoted, starting during the first Rebirth week and its characters being in the JL. If anything, the Green Lanterns book sales should worry DC, not Hal Jordan's. *A Green Lantern Hal Jordan book will have an audience when it's well written, offers new stories and it's promoted well.* That's what worked so well with Geoff Johns in his earlier GL run. People had not seen the concept of the emotional spectrum before, Hal's return was something many people wanted to see for years and due to the first Rebirth's success DC went into promotional overdrive for Hal.


i so agree with this...

----------


## Johnny

> anybody has nay idea how digital sales are for the two books? how big a market is digital when compared to print?


Well, both titles tend to crack the top 10 on Comixology almost every week, which I guess is a good sign.

----------


## liwanag

> True. But I doubt Sonja would be easily woo-ed. I don't even think Nightwing could normally if we're trying to set up a comaprison of their woo-ability. XD


lol.  :Smile: 

10 char

----------


## liwanag

> Well, both titles tend to crack the top 10 on Comixology almost every week, which I guess is a good sign.




glad to hear that. just hope that theres room for one more lantern related title. because 1) hal's book feels crowded, and 2) i too would like to see hal with the league and 3) his earth based supporting cast and rogues.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, both titles tend to crack the top 10 on Comixology almost every week, which I guess is a good sign.


Is that all of Comixology or just the DC titles top 10?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> In n52 Justice League #51, Hal said "Don't go to Constantine unless you want to end up with a memory blank, a lingering sense of unspecific shame, and your costume stinking of cigarette smoke." (IIRC)
> It seems that they have a history.  Perhaps oneday DC will fill in the details. It would be an interesting story.


Hal could have been describing what happened to Guy....

----------


## Johnny

> Is that all of Comixology or just the DC titles top 10?


All.

10 char

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> All.
> 
> 10 char


That certainly is good news.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Oh wait a minute... doesn't Marvel have some subscription service thing?  A lot of people get their Marvel digital from that and not so much from comixology individual sales.  That's probably why DC looks like they're dominating the digital sales on comixology.  I know Marvel is pooping the bed, but I didn't think it was that bad.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal could have been describing what happened to Guy....


which would make more sense...

----------


## silly

> The thing is, there is no way a Hal book would go past 2 or 3 years. Right now, the book is called "HAL JORDAN & ...." and he is clearly the protagonist (albeit he does share the spotlight with others) and yet sales keep going down and down and down. The moment you take the other GLs out of the picture, chances are you are also going to lose a portion of the readers. Sure, chances are you might get back some Hal fans who are currently not reading the book, but all in all, I think it will end up losing more than winning.
> 
> I think the perfect scenario would be to have a main GL book, set on Earth, with Hal starring, then another book, a GLC book, in space, starring John and Guy, and then to have a 4 - 6 issues miniseries starring Kyle every other year or so.


the equation seems really complicated when you add simon and jessica. should they stay with the league or join the corps out in space. if they do join the corps, there's a big chance they'll just be background characters with rare speaking roles. kinda like arisia is nowadays.

----------


## phantom1592

> The thing is, there is no way a Hal book would go past 2 or 3 years. Right now, the book is called "HAL JORDAN & ...." and he is clearly the protagonist (albeit he does share the spotlight with others) and yet sales keep going down and down and down. The moment you take the other GLs out of the picture, chances are you are also going to lose a portion of the readers. Sure, chances are you might get back some Hal fans who are currently not reading the book, but all in all, I think it will end up losing more than winning.


That's one theory...  Another would be that the crowded nature and the over dependence on the emotional spectrum is what has dropped sales. Until they shake things up a bit they really won't know which it is. Hal Jordan led his own title for 40+ years, I think he can he do a bit better then '2 or 3 years' on his own. 

It's like looking at the Batman books and saying that Batman can't hold a book anymore without Robin, Batwoman, Batgirl, Nightwing etc...  He can. He's done it in the past, he'll do it in the future...  Or that Superman can't hold a book without Jonathan in it... because that's all that they're putting out. 

I would say that the fact that GLs is selling so well with rookie characters shows that Earth Based Green Lantern stories divorced from the Corps and the spectrum can still do pretty well. 





> I think the perfect scenario would be to have a main GL book, set on Earth, with Hal starring, then another book, a GLC book, in space, starring John and Guy, and then to have a 4 - 6 issues miniseries starring Kyle every other year or so.


And... we're back to being in perfect agreement! ^_^

----------


## Margaret

> The thing is, there is no way a Hal book would go past 2 or 3 years. Right now, the book is called "HAL JORDAN & ...." and he is clearly the protagonist (albeit he does share the spotlight with others) and yet sales keep going down and down and down. The moment you take the other GLs out of the picture, chances are you are also going to lose a portion of the readers. Sure, chances are you might get back some Hal fans who are currently not reading the book, but all in all, I think it will end up losing more than winning.
> 
> I think the perfect scenario would be to have a main GL book, set on Earth, with Hal starring, then another book, a GLC book, in space, starring John and Guy, and then to have a 4 - 6 issues miniseries starring Kyle every other year or so.


I'm afraid I can't agree with your first statement. A Hal book has gone past 2 or 3 years, not once, but twice. Before Emerald Twilight Hal led his own book for decades, then after Geoff Johns took over the title with GL Rebirth in 2004, Hal's book last for 9 years as one of the most prevalent titles.
But I completely share your second sentiment. Hal is probably the only GL with a relatively large Earth-bound supporting cast. It just doesn't make sense why writers love sending him to deep space so much. And Hal is one of the founding member of the League. It's unfair that the other members get to be regular while only he keeps getting replaced. 
I would be completely fine with having Simon and Jessica on the background either on Earth or in space. Pretty sure those two wouldn't add anything to the mythos regardless of where they are stationed anyway.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## SebastianS

I think my previous comment might have been misinterpreted -or maybe I wasn't making myself clear enough- it is not that I don't want a Hal book to be successful, or that I personally don't believe Hal could keep his book for years and years. What I was trying to say is that unless you have a situation similar to the one post-GL Rebirth (the perfect combination of interest, writer, artists, and general direction of the book), the current fragmentation of the franchise is so huge, chances are no GL book might survive long by itself.

----------


## silly

> why is it that nightwing gets all the compliments. have people forgotten that hal is a lady killer as well.


i'd even be bold to say that hal is more attractive than dick.

----------


## Johnny

> have people forgotten that hal is a lady killer as well.


We haven't.

----------


## HAN9000

> Hal's book also is the more GL-related of the two, and has the most talented artist and writer attached to it, and definitely is the place to go for GL-heavy exposition. GLS is a companion book, at best.


The most talented artists, that's right. The most talented writer? I doubt it.

----------


## liwanag

> i'd even be bold to say that hal is more attractive than dick.


if there was a top 5 dc hottest male heroes, i'd bet hal and dick would be in it. along with kal el and bruce wayne i guess.

i would'nt know who to put in the 5th slot though...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Calling his mates jockstraps is funny.....yet....so....gross.

----------


## Margaret

> i'd even be bold to say that hal is more attractive than dick.


I think they are both attractive but in different ways. Hal's good look is more of a classic type, like Paul Newman, but Dick is the pretty boy type like Calvin Klein models and such. Attractiveness and lady-killing tendency aren't as big a part of Hal's characterization as they are for Dick so people are more prone to think of Dick when it comes to good-looking Casanovas.

----------


## Frontier

> The most talented artists, that's right. The most talented writer? I doubt it.


I think Venditti is a good and talented writer. His_ X-O Manowar_ is great. 

I just think he had difficulty adjusting to Green Lantern and the DCU, and has only really been able to find his footing with Rebirth.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think Venditti is a good and talented writer. His_ X-O Manowar_ is great. 
> 
> I just think he had difficulty adjusting to Green Lantern and the DCU, and has only really been able to find his footing with Rebirth.


Editorial didn't do him any favors either during New52.

----------


## liwanag

> I think they are both attractive but in different ways. Hal's good look is more of a classic type, like Paul Newman, but Dick is the pretty boy type like Calvin Klein models and such. Attractiveness and lady-killing tendency aren't as big a part of Hal's characterization as they are for Dick so people are more prone to think of Dick when it comes to good-looking Casanovas.


when ryan reynolds got casted as hal i initially thought hmm... hal is supposed to have straight hair. but then someone pointed out the paul newman reference...

----------


## jbmasta

> Editorial didn't do him any favors either during New52.


This was mentioned in the most recent episode of the Podcast of Oa, where Myron says Venditti had plans during his New 52 run, but there were editorial reasons he wasn't able to play them out fully due to things like characters being unavailable. Myron was a bit cagey on that point, so it could be at some point Venditti will try to incorporate in HJ and the GLC some of the ideas he couldn't use in New 52. That period of Green Lantern in New 52 was largely successive events and crossovers, for example Lights Out, Uprising and Godhead, so that couldn't have helped and the Renegade period was getting good when Rebirth came along.

----------


## silly

> if there was a top 5 dc hottest male heroes, i'd bet hal and dick would be in it. along with kal el and bruce wayne i guess.
> 
> i would'nt know who to put in the 5th slot though...


how about an a sports athlete from the future?

booster gold.

----------


## silly

> We haven't.


i've forgotten about that episode. wish the green lantern series had an episode for arisia too.

----------


## silly

> This was mentioned in the most recent episode of the Podcast of Oa, where Myron says Venditti had plans during his New 52 run, but there were editorial reasons he wasn't able to play them out fully due to things like characters being unavailable. Myron was a bit cagey on that point, so it could be at some point Venditti will try to incorporate in HJ and the GLC some of the ideas he couldn't use in New 52. That period of Green Lantern in New 52 was largely successive events and crossovers, for example Lights Out, Uprising and Godhead, so that couldn't have helped and the Renegade period was getting good when Rebirth came along.


i enjoyed Godhead actually. I'm not sure about Renegade though, it felt so disconnected with the rest of the DCU.

----------


## jbmasta

> i enjoyed Godhead actually. I'm not sure about Renegade though, it felt so disconnected with the rest of the DCU.


The whole Renegade arc only had twelve issues (thirteen counting the annual), which included a six issue arc tying up loose ends from Godhead (the Source Walled Black Hand) and the big fiftieth issue. Constrained would be an obvious word to describe it. Admittedly the Black Hand arc could have been cut down an issue or two without losing anything too badly. The Grey Agents were an interesting concept that sadly had to be wrapped up after only one encounter with Hal. For the same reason Darlene, Virgo and Trapper also of written out without much build up.

----------


## liwanag

> i've forgotten about that episode. wish the green lantern series had an episode for arisia too.


hal's book seems too crowded. arisia, like a lot of other gl's, could use some speaking lines here and there.

----------


## Johnny

This panel is so sweet if you don't know the messed up nature of that relationship. Or was that part retconned too.

----------


## liwanag

> This panel is so sweet if you don't know the messed up nature of that relationship. Or was that part retconned too.


i think geoff fixed that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This was mentioned in the most recent episode of the Podcast of Oa, where Myron says Venditti had plans during his New 52 run, but there were editorial reasons he wasn't able to play them out fully due to things like characters being unavailable. Myron was a bit cagey on that point, so it could be at some point Venditti will try to incorporate in HJ and the GLC some of the ideas he couldn't use in New 52. That period of Green Lantern in New 52 was largely successive events and crossovers, for example Lights Out, Uprising and Godhead, so that couldn't have helped and the Renegade period was getting good when Rebirth came along.


Thanks for the heads up.  I have to check that Podcast out.

Yeah, Godhead.... I'm sure it's a good story but I just can't look at those old issues anymore.  I feel like I'm looking at my ex-girlfriend's wedding album.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i think geoff fixed that.


Did he fix it by turning her into a mute?

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> i've forgotten about that episode. wish the green lantern series had an episode for arisia too.


Sadly Arisia has become "HEY LOOK IMMA BACKGROUND CHARACTER"

----------


## liwanag

> Sadly Arisia has become "HEY LOOK IMMA BACKGROUND CHARACTER"


a lot of of lanterns have been relegated to non speaking background roles. too many i guess when you have the 4 earth lanterns in one title. sad really.

i think marvel is doing a better job with their b/c-list x-men characters.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Sadly Arisia has become "HEY LOOK IMMA BACKGROUND CHARACTER"


Someone had to take a backseat to Jessica.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Man, I'd switch Victor for Hal in a heartbeat. Jason soundly keeps the cast from looking all-white (without appearing token) until the sequel hopefully expands (& diversifies) the cast.

----------


## Johnny

Ezra looks kind of ethnically ambiguous too.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ezra looks kind of ethnically ambiguous too.


Yeah, but he fills the role of team weirdo. The money spent on Cyborg's cgi could have went to Vixen, or Hal's ring constructs. Hal would probably be a more heroic version of Star Lord. I am not sure what Cyborg is bringing to the story outside of being a walking MacGuffin.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal just seems so happy to be there  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Margaret

> Man, I'd switch Victor for Hal in a heartbeat. Jason soundly keeps the cast from looking all-white (without appearing token) until the sequel hopefully expands (& diversifies) the cast.


Gal Gadot isn't white though. She's Israeli

----------


## liwanag

Hal's title made Bleeding Cool's top ten.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/03...sue-of-gamora/

----------


## Johnny

It was #6 on Comixology, too. I guess Kyle going back to basics gave the book some more attention.

----------


## Frontier

> It was #6 on Comixology, too. I guess Kyle going back to basics gave the book some more attention.


The benefits of going classic  :Wink: .

----------


## silly

> Gal Gadot isn't white though. She's Israeli


how about jason momoa?

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Nice work by BossLogic as usual, but I'm getting tired of this to be honest. I'm sick of rumors, "scoops", actors trolling fans, will/won't GL show up in the movie, or he could show up but it won't be a human GL, yada yada. Enough of that. He's not there, people need to stop giving fans false hopes. Henry Cavill and Armie Hammer trolling fans the way they've been doing is starting to get on my nerves. This is a business of selling tickets, why potentially alienate part of your customer base because you decided to amuse yourself at their expense. I don't get it.

----------


## Frontier

At this point, I'm kind of just more interested to know when his _Justice League Action_ episode is and when it's going to air (outside the US)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> At this point, I'm kind of just more interested to know when his _Justice League Action_ episode is and when it's going to air (outside the US) .


justice league action seems to be flying below my radar. for some reason dc superhero girls is more visible. hal there looks more like hal than in jl action.

when is hal supposed to be in jla action btw? isn't josh keaton part of the voice actors??

----------


## Johnny

> justice league action seems to be flying below my radar. for some reason dc superhero girls is more visible. hal there looks more like hal than in jl action.
> 
> when is hal supposed to be in jla action btw? isn't josh keaton part of the voice actors??


Keaton is indeed doing the voice but I have no clue when the character is supposed to show up. Around 15 episodes have aired, and Jordan isn't in any of them, except for a brief non-speaking cameo in the priemiere.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> Nice work by BossLogic as usual, but I'm getting tired of this to be honest. I'm sick of rumors, "scoops", actors trolling fans, will/won't GL show up in the movie, or he could show up but it won't be a human GL, yada yada. Enough of that. He's not there, people need to stop giving fans false hopes. Henry Cavill and Armie Hammer trolling fans the way they've been doing is starting to get on my nerves. This is a business of selling tickets, why potentially alienate part of your customer base because you decided to amuse yourself at their expense. I don't get it.


the frustration is real.

----------


## jbmasta

> Nice work by BossLogic as usual, but I'm getting tired of this to be honest. I'm sick of rumors, "scoops", actors trolling fans, will/won't GL show up in the movie, or he could show up but it won't be a human GL, yada yada. Enough of that. He's not there, people need to stop giving fans false hopes. Henry Cavill and Armie Hammer trolling fans the way they've been doing is starting to get on my nerves. This is a business of selling tickets, why potentially alienate part of your customer base because you decided to amuse yourself at their expense. I don't get it.


I just wish there'd be an official statement saying at least who among the rumoured candidates didn't make the shortlist so we won't have to put up with this sort of crap nearly as much. I haven't seen anything Arnie Hammer has been in, and don't really have much interest in doing so to be perfectly honest. So why must he keep bigging up his chances?

----------


## silly

i've seen lone ranger and man from u.n.c.l.e. and i can't say i didn't enjoy them. so i guess i don't have any problem with armie hammer.

if the movie comes out in 2020, when should wb begin casting and when should they start production?

----------


## jbmasta

> i've seen lone ranger and man from u.n.c.l.e. and i can't say i didn't enjoy them. so i guess i don't have any problem with armie hammer.
> 
> if the movie comes out in 2020, when should wb begin casting and when should they start production?


If it's a year for everything including filming and post-production, which a Green Lantern film would need quite a bit of. So late 2018, early 2019 to start? The 2011 movie announced Ryan Reynolds in July 2010, so based on that it'd be next year at some point that lead actors are announced for the 2020 film. I've no doubt Warner Brothers are looking at possible actors even now, if only to gauge potential cast chemistry. Another factor would be 3D. Filming it naturally in 3D would be preferable to conversion in post-production. Who wouldn't want to see awesome 3D ring constructs?

It's a little way off yet anyway. There's still the Shazam movie, not to mention Cyborg as well as a Flash film (as in the character, not flash animation).

----------


## liwanag

meanwhile...


don't want to make johnny mad, but this made me laugh...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> don't want to make johnny mad, but this made me laugh...


lol It is funny.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


now that's classic. hal should be able to say that more often.

----------


## silly

> It was #6 on Comixology, too. I guess Kyle going back to basics gave the book some more attention.


where does one see the ranking of digital sales?

----------


## Johnny

On comixology, you can see the top 10 weekly best sellers as soon as you open it: https://www.comixology.com/

----------


## silly

> On comixology, you can see the top 10 weekly best sellers as soon as you open it: https://www.comixology.com/


cool, thanks. interesting that dc had 6 titles out of the top ten. (i was expecting star wars to rank higher).

glad to see hal and the glc crack number 7.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

^^ I see you still haven't lost hope.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PyroTwilight

Pfft. Even if Hal was there he'd not be the one standing next Superman and Batman, that's Diana's thing. But it is a neat fanposter for him.

----------


## liwanag

> ^^ I see you still haven't lost hope.


no sir, i have not. and here's another one...

----------


## Johnny

By Juan Ferreyra:

----------


## Frontier

Hal fighting giant robots is always cool  :Smile: .

Hal being back on Earth would be even cooler...

----------


## Johnny

> no sir, i have not. and here's another one...


Now when I think of it, Armie Hammer is probably WAY too perfect of a choice, at least from a visual standpoint. He is New 52 Hal as if you plucked him straight out of Jim Lee's pages. I doubt Hal's going to be that clean cut looking in the DCEU.

----------


## silly

http://www.thebrightestday.net/gldc-...host-special-1

green lantern space ghost preview.

the art looks nice.

----------


## silly

> Pfft. Even if Hal was there he'd not be the one standing next Superman and Batman, that's Diana's thing. But it is a neat fanposter for him.


yeah. hal has his own trinity. right next to the flash and green arrow.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

No GL fix this week so I went and read an old back issue.  Green Lantern vol 2 (I think) #81.  The Hal Jordan funeral.  He redeemed himself and reignited the sun and died and yadda yadda, but this was the issue where we all said goodbye to Hal seemingly forever.  It wasn't quite Funeral For A Friend, but it was a nice foil embossed (remember that gimmick?) double sized issue.  This was right in the heart of Kyle's run and I guess DC was comfortable enough with him to go all-in and put Hal on the shelf.  I have to say Carol looked great.  The 90s short hair gets me.  I'm not saying it's her best look, I'm just saying it gets me sometimes.  So She was pretty torn up, but Kyle was there to put on some sweet moves like a scene from Wedding Crashers and he bent her over Hal's gravestone like a.... wait.... no, that didn't happen at all because CAROL AND KYLE IS A DUMB F@$KING IDEA.  Even in the 90s we knew it was dumb and that's the decade that gave us Time Cop.

Sorry about that.  I'll just say this trip down memory lane give me new appreciation for Hal as a character.  He went from being written off and dead to probably one of the most popular DC characters and then back down to Earth again.  Who knows what he'll be tomorrow and that's part of the fun.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

Did anyone else read the GL/Space Ghost crossover that was out today?  I thought it was fun and liked the art.

----------


## silly

> Did anyone else read the GL/Space Ghost crossover that was out today?  I thought it was fun and liked the art.


how was it dude? did they make green lantern and space ghost fight?

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> how was it dude? did they make green lantern and space ghost fight?


Of course.  Can't have a superhero meeting w/o one.

----------


## silly

> Of course.  Can't have a superhero meeting w/o one.


i plan on checking it out sometime. hopefully it's as fun as the green lantern star trek cross over.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> i plan on checking it out sometime. hopefully it's as fun as the green lantern star trek cross over.


It was humorous and even the fight between them was cleverly done.  Worth the money, IMO.

----------


## silly

> By Juan Ferreyra:


brainiac should cross over the green lantern franchise more often. him vs hal would be an awesome fight.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> Sorry about that.  I'll just say this trip down memory lane give me new appreciation for Hal as a character.  He went from being written off and dead to probably one of the most popular DC characters and then back down to Earth again.  Who knows what he'll be tomorrow and that's part of the fun.


I'd say there's not much to look forward to. Hal isn't a major player in the DCU anymore and he isn't likely to be one in the DCEU either. He is a so-called "status quo character" that DC will eventually always go back to in case some of their new experiments don't work anymore, but they would never have an actual solid plan for him going forward. The one time they did was when Johns brought him back and we know how that turned out in the end. As much as I don't like saying that, Hal is basically redundant to the DCU. DC doesn't treat him like he is an integral part of the Justice League, there's nothing that says he has to be a Green Lantern protagonist or that he has to be part of a GLC story, or a crossover, or a line-wide event. He is just the guy that DC remembers whenever they feel like something else they've been doing with the Green Lantern property, has outlived its usefulness.

----------


## liwanag

> I'd say there's not much to look forward to. Hal isn't a major player in the DCU anymore and he isn't likely to be one in the DCEU either. He is a so-called "status quo character" that DC will eventually always go back to in case some of their new experiments don't work anymore, but they would never have an actual solid plan for him going forward. The one time they did was when Johns brought him back and we know how that turned out in the end. As much as I don't like saying that, Hal is basically redundant to the DCU. DC doesn't treat him like he is an integral part of the Justice League, there's nothing that says he has to be a Green Lantern protagonist or that he has to be part of a GLC story, or a crossover, or an line-wide event. He is just the guy that DC remembers whenever they feel like something else they've been doing with the Green Lantern property, has outlived its usefulness.


it sure feels dc doesn't consider hal as that important to the justice league. but i wouldn't go so far as say he's redundant to the whole dcu. league membership is dynamic, always changing anyways.

being the person that management goes back to from time to time sounds okay i guess. kinda like stars at night when you want to check your bearings at sea or something.

----------


## SebastianS

> No GL fix this week so I went and read an old back issue.  Green Lantern vol 2 (I think) #81.  The Hal Jordan funeral.  He redeemed himself and reignited the sun and died and yadda yadda, but this was the issue where we all said goodbye to Hal seemingly forever.  It wasn't quite Funeral For A Friend, but it was a nice foil embossed (remember that gimmick?) double sized issue.  This was right in the heart of Kyle's run and I guess DC was comfortable enough with him to go all-in and put Hal on the shelf.  I have to say Carol looked great.  The 90s short hair gets me.  I'm not saying it's her best look, I'm just saying it gets me sometimes.  So She was pretty torn up, but Kyle was there to put on some sweet moves like a scene from Wedding Crashers and he bent her over Hal's gravestone like a.... wait.... no, that didn't happen at all because CAROL AND KYLE IS A DUMB F@$KING IDEA.  Even in the 90s we knew it was dumb and that's the decade that gave us Time Cop.
> 
> Sorry about that.  I'll just say this trip down memory lane give me new appreciation for Hal as a character.  He went from being written off and dead to probably one of the most popular DC characters and then back down to Earth again.  Who knows what he'll be tomorrow and that's part of the fun.


Funny. I am re-reading GL vol 3 from scratch. Currently finishing #10, a Guy and his Gnort, part 2.




> I'd say there's not much to look forward to. Hal isn't a major player in the DCU anymore and he isn't likely to be one in the DCEU either. He is a so-called "status quo character" that DC will eventually always go back to in case some of their new experiments don't work anymore, but they would never have an actual solid plan for him going forward. The one time they did was when Johns brought him back and we know how that turned out in the end. As much as I don't like saying that, Hal is basically redundant to the DCU. DC doesn't treat him like he is an integral part of the Justice League, there's nothing that says he has to be a Green Lantern protagonist or that he has to be part of a GLC story, or a crossover, or a line-wide event. He is just the guy that DC remembers whenever they feel like something else they've been doing with the Green Lantern property, has outlived its usefulness.


I am not so sure "there is not much to look forward." Anyway, these are comic books after all, cyclic by nature. Nothing to look forward isn't necessarily bad. I don't see Hal as "redundant" or "the fall back plan". Sure, maybe better things can be done with the character (original Parallax Hal was Hal at his best, imo), but he is an integral part of the GL mythos.

----------


## liwanag

i wonder how things would have worked out if the initial plans for emerald twilight were followed.

we won't have parallax, final night, zero hour, day of judgement, green lantern rebirth.... would we even have flash rebirth or dc:rebirth?

----------


## buffalorock

> Did anyone else read the GL/Space Ghost crossover that was out today?  I thought it was fun and liked the art.


I enjoyed it, and was glad to see the Space Ghost artist again, having just read his old trade recently. I liked it more than the Booster Gold/Flintstones crossover.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


Get a new alternate covers artist as soon as possible. Action Comics has Gary Frank, Green Arrow hit it out of the park getting Mike Grell. How did Nightwing get Ivan Reis when he is most known for his work on Green Lantern? If they can't get Reis for Hal Jordan and the GLC then get a past GL fave artist, Darryl Banks, Pat Broderick, M.D. Bright, anyone would be better arrrggghhh.

----------


## SebastianS

> Get a new alternate covers artist as soon as possible. Action Comics has Gary Frank, Green Arrow hit it out of the park getting Mike Grell. How did Nightwing get Ivan Reis when he is most known for his work on Green Lantern? If they can't get Reis for Hal Jordan and the GLC then get a past GL fave artist, Darryl Banks, Pat Broderick, M.D. Bright, anyone would be better arrrggghhh.


I actually like the variant covers, but I can see why other might not. The seem rather... simple.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Get a new alternate covers artist as soon as possible. Action Comics has Gary Frank, Green Arrow hit it out of the park getting Mike Grell. How did Nightwing get Ivan Reis when he is most known for his work on Green Lantern? If they can't get Reis for Hal Jordan and the GLC then get a past GL fave artist, Darryl Banks, Pat Broderick, M.D. Bright, anyone would be better arrrggghhh.


I agree. Hal looks way too much like a zombie on crack. The artist here probably works best on some JL Dark, or Deadman stuff.

The artist is not a good fit for GL at all.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'd say there's not much to look forward to. Hal isn't a major player in the DCU anymore and he isn't likely to be one in the DCEU either. He is a so-called "status quo character" that DC will eventually always go back to in case some of their new experiments don't work anymore, but they would never have an actual solid plan for him going forward. The one time they did was when Johns brought him back and we know how that turned out in the end. As much as I don't like saying that, Hal is basically redundant to the DCU. DC doesn't treat him like he is an integral part of the Justice League, there's nothing that says he has to be a Green Lantern protagonist or that he has to be part of a GLC story, or a crossover, or a line-wide event. He is just the guy that DC remembers whenever they feel like something else they've been doing with the Green Lantern property, has outlived its usefulness.


I'm sorta waiting for DC to fix their movie situation before I start caring about the DCEU.  That's why I'm not that concerned with who is cast as Hal.  If all the movies leading up to it suck, then chances are the GL movie will suck too even if they cloned a young Burt Reynolds.  After watching the first GL movie I realize there's some things that can't really be done in live action, they only work in animation and comics.  I feel like GL is one of them.

And I don't really give a crap if Hal is in the Justice League or not.  In a weird way I prefer it if DC doesn't care about Hal at all like before Emerald Twilight.  Just publish one comic a month that focuses on Hal and walk away.  Let the writers and the artists handle it.  Don't go pushing your corporate market based edicts on them.  And don't worry, if they screw it up, my legions of angry nerds will let them know about it.  You know, I....

...sorry I can't help myself, I gotta interrupt this rant.  Who was the guy behind the whole Carol thing?  Who?  But more importantly, why?  It sure the f--k wasn't Venditti or Justin Jordan.  Do you think DC would allow 2 new writers to come in and scorched Earth that relationship in their first issue?  No.  Some asshole at DC was behind it and it's time you answer for your crimes instead of hiding behind those poor unsuspecting writers.  I wanna know is why.  Just give me the logic that went into that dumb decision.  Show me the charts and excel spreadsheets that projected huge payoffs by ignoring core aspects of all 3 characters involved.  Maybe I missed something, but to me all it did was harm everyone involved.  How much thought went into this?  Was a braintrust of polyesther suits involved?  Was there confusion maybe?  Did someone misinterpret the premise and instead of fixing it in the next issue you just ran with it because God forbid you admit to making a mistake?  I can understand why Jar Jar Binks exists.  I know why they made an all female Ghostbusters.  But this...  why...?

...anyway, what was I talking about?  I need coffee...

----------


## SebastianS

> I'm sorta waiting for DC to fix their movie situation before I start caring about the DCEU.  That's why I'm not that concerned with who is cast as Hal.  If all the movies leading up to it suck, then chances are the GL movie will suck too even if they cloned a young Burt Reynolds.  After watching the first GL movie I realize there's some things that can't really be done in live action, they only work in animation and comics.  I feel like GL is one of them.
> 
> And I don't really give a crap if Hal is in the Justice League or not.  In a weird way I prefer it if DC doesn't care about Hal at all like before Emerald Twilight.  Just publish one comic a month that focuses on Hal and walk away.  Let the writers and the artists handle it.  Don't go pushing your corporate market based edicts on them.  And don't worry, if they screw it up, my legions of angry nerds will let them know about it.  You know, I....
> 
> ...sorry I can't help myself, I gotta interrupt this rant.  Who was the guy behind the whole Carol thing?  Who?  But more importantly, why?  It sure the f--k wasn't Venditti or Justin Jordan.  Do you think DC would allow 2 new writers to come in and scorched Earth that relationship in their first issue?  No.  Some asshole at DC was behind it and it's time you answer for your crimes instead of hiding behind those poor unsuspecting writers.  I wanna know is why.  Just give me the logic that went into that dumb decision.  Show me the charts and excel spreadsheets that projected huge payoffs by ignoring core aspects of all 3 characters involved.  Maybe I missed something, but to me all it did was harm everyone involved.  How much thought went into this?  Was a braintrust of polyesther suits involved?  Was there confusion maybe?  Did someone misinterpret the premise and instead of fixing it in the next issue you just ran with it because God forbid you admit to making a mistake?  I can understand why Jar Jar Binks exists.  I know why they made an all female Ghostbusters.  But this...  why...?
> 
> ...anyway, what was I talking about?  I need coffee...


Ha! I don't mind the Kyle-Carol relationship that much. I do recognize it was a bit... out of the blue, and there were probably better roads to go down with these two characters. To be honest, if it were up to me, I would bring back the supproting cast Kyle had during the Ion maxi-series, and work with those characters.

----------


## Margaret

> I'd say there's not much to look forward to. Hal isn't a major player in the DCU anymore and he isn't likely to be one in the DCEU either. He is a so-called "status quo character" that DC will eventually always go back to in case some of their new experiments don't work anymore, but they would never have an actual solid plan for him going forward. The one time they did was when Johns brought him back and we know how that turned out in the end. As much as I don't like saying that, Hal is basically redundant to the DCU. DC doesn't treat him like he is an integral part of the Justice League, there's nothing that says he has to be a Green Lantern protagonist or that he has to be part of a GLC story, or a crossover, or a line-wide event. He is just the guy that DC remembers whenever they feel like something else they've been doing with the Green Lantern property, has outlived its usefulness.


This is what happens when we have too many GLs. There are only one Superman, one Batman, one Wonder Woman, one Aquaman, one Flash (at a time), but there are 6 Green Lanterns. SIX. FREAKING. LANTERNS!!! All of a sudden Hal is no longer the Green lantern but just another Green Lantern. The fact that he was one of the founding member doesn't help much because the Justice League cartoon drilled John Stewart into a lot of people's minds as the founding GL. Being chosen by the ring is suddenly not that special any more when people who hardly hold qualities that can harness the Green light like Simon or Jessica were also chosen. It's a sad reality. I think DC keeping him around as their safety net is somewhat a silver lining because at least that way Hal wouldn't be swept under the rug completely with the current surplus of GLs. That being said, if by any miracle the DCEU could help with Hal's popularity, we might see another return of Hal-centric GL run or him being back as a prominent member of the League...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Ha! I don't mind the Kyle-Carol relationship that much. I do recognize it was a bit... out of the blue, and there were probably better roads to go down with these two characters. To be honest, if it were up to me, I would bring back the supproting cast Kyle had during the Ion maxi-series, and work with those characters.


It's the not knowing that's killing me.  I keep coming back to the "why"?  Is that whole doctrine of never putting characters together in a serious relationship true?  And if so, all they did was trade one serious relationship for another.  I can wrap my head around Superman & Wonder Woman better than this pairing.  Was it cause they had plans for single Hal?  Maybe being a mopey wet blanket is what sells books?  

They knew New Guardians was being cancelled... why not just break up Kyle and Carol in that last issue so both of them could go on to the next thing unchained?  Might've helped Kyle's integrity out a bit in Omega Men.  And now we're left to look for Carol sightings like she's freaking bigfoot.  OOh there she is in the background of this panel.  Hey look, she said "Hal?" once.  Sometimes I hate comics because they take forever to get anywhere.  Case in point, that recent 4 issue Superman reborn run easily could've been 1 or 2 issues tops.  The rest was just splash pages and goofing off.  But that rant is for a different thread.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This is what happens when we have too many GLs. There are only one Superman, one Batman, one Wonder Woman, one Aquaman, one Flash (at a time), but there are 6 Green Lanterns. SIX. FREAKING. LANTERNS!!! All of a sudden Hal is no longer the Green lantern but just another Green Lantern. The fact that he was one of the founding member doesn't help much because the Justice League cartoon drilled John Stewart into a lot of people's minds as the founding GL. Being chosen by the ring is suddenly not that special any more when people who hardly hold qualities that can harness the Green light like Simon or Jessica were also chosen. It's a sad reality. I think DC keeping him around as their safety net is somewhat a silver lining because at least that way Hal wouldn't be swept under the rug completely with the current surplus of GLs. That being said, if by any miracle the DCEU could help with Hal's popularity, we might see another return of Hal-centric GL run or him being back as a prominent member of the League...


Superman and Batman have a whole slew of titles revolving around their families of crimefighters.  And Batgirl stars in at least two of them.  But Hal shares his book with 3 other lanterns.  If you were a kid looking at the newsstand for the first time and saw all those books, Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Flash, go down the line and you would see characters that you heard about in TV and movies and coloring books and whatever.  They are all the silver age originals.  Then you come to a Green Lantern book and you'll get Simon and Jessica.  Marvel shot themselves in the foot doing this.  They had these hugely successful movies but when kids go looking for Ironman and Thor comics all they can find are weird doppelganger versions.

----------


## Margaret

> Superman and Batman have a whole slew of titles revolving around their families of crimefighters.  And Batgirl stars in at least two of them.  But Hal shares his book with 3 other lanterns.  If you were a kid looking at the newsstand for the first time and saw all those books, Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Flash, go down the line and you would see characters that you heard about in TV and movies and coloring books and whatever.  They are all the silver age originals.  Then you come to a Green Lantern book and you'll get Simon and Jessica.  Marvel shot themselves in the foot doing this.  They had these hugely successful movies but when kids go looking for Ironman and Thor comics all they can find are weird doppelganger versions.


I'm actually not sure if having the original Iron Man or Thor would help the sales. Ironically, despite their movies' popularity, the majority of the people who call themselves Marvel fans doesn't read comics and probably have no intention to ever pick up a comic book in their lives.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm actually not sure if having the original Iron Man or Thor would help the sales. Ironically, despite their movies' popularity, the majority of the people who call themselves Marvel fans doesn't read comics and probably have no intention to ever pick up a comic book in their lives.


That is true, but if even 10% or 5% of the 50 million people who like the movies turns around and buys a comic then that's a win.  But most of these potential new readers might think twice after looking at some of these covers.  They see Avengers and like RDJ's Ironman and want to see more.  Right there that's an advantage Marvel has over every other book on the shelf.  But when they see someone other than Tony Stark in the suit, all that familiarity and motivation to buy goes right out the window.  I want Ironman.  The guy in the movie.  I don't know who this is but it's not the Ironman I know.  Marvel already had a window to tons of potential new readers but they chose to replace their icon with flavors of the month and dumb gimmicks.  Captain America in Hydra...?  Yeah, I'm buying that after watching winter soldier... morons...

GL needs an icon again or they'll follow Marvel.  Right now, if you said Green Lantern, 6 different people will have 6 different pictures in their heads.  Then try saying Batman, or Superman, or Wonder Woman.  They wouldn't ever dream of replacing those ones... maybe Batman for a little bit...   The moral of the story is: sh*t rolls down hill.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm sorta waiting for DC to fix their movie situation before I start caring about the DCEU.  That's why I'm not that concerned with who is cast as Hal.  If all the movies leading up to it suck, then chances are the GL movie will suck too even if they cloned a young Burt Reynolds.  After watching the first GL movie I realize there's some things that can't really be done in live action, they only work in animation and comics.  I feel like GL is one of them.
> 
> And I don't really give a crap if Hal is in the Justice League or not.  In a weird way I prefer it if DC doesn't care about Hal at all like before Emerald Twilight.  Just publish one comic a month that focuses on Hal and walk away.  Let the writers and the artists handle it.  Don't go pushing your corporate market based edicts on them.  And don't worry, if they screw it up, my legions of angry nerds will let them know about it.  You know, I....
> 
> ...sorry I can't help myself, I gotta interrupt this rant.  Who was the guy behind the whole Carol thing?  Who?  But more importantly, why?  It sure the f--k wasn't Venditti or Justin Jordan.  Do you think DC would allow 2 new writers to come in and scorched Earth that relationship in their first issue?  No.  Some asshole at DC was behind it and it's time you answer for your crimes instead of hiding behind those poor unsuspecting writers.  I wanna know is why.  Just give me the logic that went into that dumb decision.  Show me the charts and excel spreadsheets that projected huge payoffs by ignoring core aspects of all 3 characters involved.  Maybe I missed something, but to me all it did was harm everyone involved.  How much thought went into this?  Was a braintrust of polyesther suits involved?  Was there confusion maybe?  Did someone misinterpret the premise and instead of fixing it in the next issue you just ran with it because God forbid you admit to making a mistake?  I can understand why Jar Jar Binks exists.  I know why they made an all female Ghostbusters.  But this...  why...?
> 
> ...anyway, what was I talking about?  I need coffee...


glad to meet a fellow poster with the same, or possibly even more, dislike for the carol kyle sillyness...

----------


## liwanag

> This is what happens when we have too many GLs. There are only one Superman, one Batman, one Wonder Woman, one Aquaman, one Flash (at a time), but there are 6 Green Lanterns. SIX. FREAKING. LANTERNS!!! All of a sudden Hal is no longer the Green lantern but just another Green Lantern. The fact that he was one of the founding member doesn't help much because the Justice League cartoon drilled John Stewart into a lot of people's minds as the founding GL. Being chosen by the ring is suddenly not that special any more when people who hardly hold qualities that can harness the Green light like Simon or Jessica were also chosen. It's a sad reality. I think DC keeping him around as their safety net is somewhat a silver lining because at least that way Hal wouldn't be swept under the rug completely with the current surplus of GLs. That being said, if by any miracle the DCEU could help with Hal's popularity, we might see another return of Hal-centric GL run or him being back as a prominent member of the League...


i agree. too many lanterns. 4 was manageable, but 6...

which is a problem for me because i don't want anybody getting killed off. and i'm sure simon's fans wouldn't want him getting chucked in limbo. i know i wouldn't for hal.

----------


## liwanag

> Superman and Batman have a whole slew of titles revolving around their families of crimefighters.  And Batgirl stars in at least two of them.  But Hal shares his book with 3 other lanterns.  If you were a kid looking at the newsstand for the first time and saw all those books, Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, Flash, go down the line and you would see characters that you heard about in TV and movies and coloring books and whatever.  They are all the silver age originals.  Then you come to a Green Lantern book and you'll get Simon and Jessica.  Marvel shot themselves in the foot doing this.  They had these hugely successful movies but when kids go looking for Ironman and Thor comics all they can find are weird doppelganger versions.


i would like:

- have hal have his own title. call it the green lantern. and this time make him the gl of earth so he can have his earth based supporting cast back. 
- have hal be a member of the league again.
- john and simon and guy lead the gl corps book.
- kyle being green lantern again... hmmm... i don't know. i thought he could have managed the other corps with his white ring.

----------


## silly

> i would like:
> 
> - have hal have his own title. call it the green lantern. and this time make him the gl of earth so he can have his earth based supporting cast back. 
> - have hal be a member of the league again.
> - john and simon and guy lead the gl corps book.
> - kyle being green lantern again... hmmm... i don't know. i thought he could have managed the other corps with his white ring.


better put jessica on earth duty. if she were with the corps, arisia will just get further neglected.

and have hal train jessica, but don't make her a love interest.

----------


## vartox

> It's the not knowing that's killing me.  I keep coming back to the "why"?  Is that whole doctrine of never putting characters together in a serious relationship true?  And if so, all they did was trade one serious relationship for another.  I can wrap my head around Superman & Wonder Woman better than this pairing.  Was it cause they had plans for single Hal?  Maybe being a mopey wet blanket is what sells books?  
> 
> They knew New Guardians was being cancelled... why not just break up Kyle and Carol in that last issue so both of them could go on to the next thing unchained?  Might've helped Kyle's integrity out a bit in Omega Men.  And now we're left to look for Carol sightings like she's freaking bigfoot.  OOh there she is in the background of this panel.  Hey look, she said "Hal?" once.  Sometimes I hate comics because they take forever to get anywhere.  Case in point, that recent 4 issue Superman reborn run easily could've been 1 or 2 issues tops.  The rest was just splash pages and goofing off.  But that rant is for a different thread.


Yeah, time hasn't dulled my anger and confusion over Kyle/Carol nonsense either. Everything about it just seems like bad characterization and decisions to me  :Confused:  I still want to know what editorial mandates were in place for GL when Venditti came on board. I wouldn't be shocked if they actually were pushing the mopey wet blanket issue since within the first few issues Carol leaves him for absolutely no reason, several things happen which immediately make Hal out to be a shitty leader that nobody really trusts or respects, the GLC's reputation plummets (and they are mostly cannon fodder during crossovers), Hal basically doesn't interact with anybody other than Kilowog and Jim unless somebody is being a jerk to him, whenever he shows up in GLC or RLs John/Guy are bitchy to him, then in the Renegade arc he seems to be hitting the depressed and mopey peak. Just... why? None of this misery ever had any sort of payoff either. It was just like the new status quo was supposed to be Hal being alone and mopey 90% of the time while nothing nice ever happens.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, time hasn't dulled my anger and confusion over Kyle/Carol nonsense either. Everything about it just seems like bad characterization and decisions to me  I still want to know what editorial mandates were in place for GL when Venditti came on board. I wouldn't be shocked if they actually were pushing the mopey wet blanket issue since within the first few issues Carol leaves him for absolutely no reason, several things happen which immediately make Hal out to be a shitty leader that nobody really trusts or respects, the GLC's reputation plummets (and they are mostly cannon fodder during crossovers), Hal basically doesn't interact with anybody other than Kilowog and Jim unless somebody is being a jerk to him, whenever he shows up in GLC or RLs John/Guy are bitchy to him, then in the Renegade arc he seems to be hitting the depressed and mopey peak. Just... why? None of this misery ever had any sort of payoff either. It was just like the new status quo was supposed to be Hal being alone and mopey 90% of the time while nothing nice ever happens.


On-top of that we had the slaughter of a lot of the other Corps. over the course of the Venditti/DC You era.

----------


## silly

> ...sorry I can't help myself, I gotta interrupt this rant.  Who was the guy behind the whole Carol thing?  Who?  But more importantly, why?  It sure the f--k wasn't Venditti or Justin Jordan.  Do you think DC would allow 2 new writers to come in and scorched Earth that relationship in their first issue?  No.  Some asshole at DC was behind it and it's time you answer for your crimes instead of hiding behind those poor unsuspecting writers.  I wanna know is why.  Just give me the logic that went into that dumb decision.  Show me the charts and excel spreadsheets that projected huge payoffs by ignoring core aspects of all 3 characters involved.  Maybe I missed something, but to me all it did was harm everyone involved.  How much thought went into this?  Was a braintrust of polyesther suits involved?  Was there confusion maybe?  Did someone misinterpret the premise and instead of fixing it in the next issue you just ran with it because God forbid you admit to making a mistake?  I can understand why Jar Jar Binks exists.  I know why they made an all female Ghostbusters.  But this...  why...?
> 
> ...anyway, what was I talking about?  I need coffee...



now that you mention it, i'm interested to know who's idea was it. 

it's scary because that idea was most likely approved by more than one person

----------


## gwangung

> Yeah, time hasn't dulled my anger and confusion over Kyle/Carol nonsense either. Everything about it just seems like bad characterization and decisions to me  I still want to know what editorial mandates were in place for GL when Venditti came on board. I wouldn't be shocked if they actually were pushing the mopey wet blanket issue since within the first few issues Carol leaves him for absolutely no reason, several things happen which immediately make Hal out to be a shitty leader that nobody really trusts or respects, the GLC's reputation plummets (and they are mostly cannon fodder during crossovers), Hal basically doesn't interact with anybody other than Kilowog and Jim unless somebody is being a jerk to him, whenever he shows up in GLC or RLs John/Guy are bitchy to him, then in the Renegade arc he seems to be hitting the depressed and mopey peak. Just... why? None of this misery ever had any sort of payoff either. It was just like the new status quo was supposed to be Hal being alone and mopey 90% of the time while nothing nice ever happens.


Well, actually, Hal IS a crappy leader--it's simply not his strength.  A really good book could have done where he gets put into a spot where his strengths as a GL are totally wrong for what he has to do. THAT could have led to a gradual transition to hand the Corps over to John, because he and everyone else knows how leadership fits Hal like a badly made suit. (And someone should have totally given him a hotshot rulebreaker like he is, just to fulfill the usual curse of having to lead a Corps of hotshots just like him).

----------


## silly

> I enjoyed it, and was glad to see the Space Ghost artist again, having just read his old trade recently. I liked it more than the Booster Gold/Flintstones crossover.


newsarama gave it a review of 10 out 10. impressive. definitely need to pick this up then.

the art looks gorgeous.

http://www.newsarama.com/33793-best-...ump-10-10.html

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> Well, actually, Hal IS a crappy leader--it's simply not his strength.  A really good book could have done where he gets put into a spot where his strengths as a GL are totally wrong for what he has to do. THAT could have led to a gradual transition to hand the Corps over to John, because he and everyone else knows how leadership fits Hal like a badly made suit. (And someone should have totally given him a hotshot rulebreaker like he is, just to fulfill the usual curse of having to lead a Corps of hotshots just like him).


Hal is too impulsive to plan too far ahead. He's great in a crisis, but doesn't do long-term planning like John. John was an architect and a soldier, and in one possible future a politician. All those roles involve planning and strategy in the face of adversity. Bottled Light showed he knew how to play Larfleeze, and while John may seem a bit tough on the Yellow Lanterns that aren't complying, he's making the controversial calls to try bring the Green and Yellow Corps together.

----------


## jbmasta

> On-top of that we had the slaughter of a lot of the other Corps. over the course of the Venditti/DC You era.


The Star Sapphires have been awol since Godhead.

----------


## Frontier

> The Star Sapphires have been awol since Godhead.


True, though they were also shown in the War of Light II flash-forward in that issue a while back, so I imagine we'll probably touch on them again given Venditti's been re-establishing most of the other Corps. over the course of his run.

I'm still guessing (or hoping at this point) that that's when Carol will finally come back.

----------


## silly

> Hal is too impulsive to plan too far ahead. He's great in a crisis, but doesn't do long-term planning like John. John was an architect and a soldier, and in one possible future a politician. All those roles involve planning and strategy in the face of adversity. Bottled Light showed he knew how to play Larfleeze, and while John may seem a bit tough on the Yellow Lanterns that aren't complying, he's making the controversial calls to try bring the Green and Yellow Corps together.


i rather tend to think that instead of hal being just reckless, he is someone who can process vast of information fast. being a test pilot and all whose supposed to surpass the limit of his aircraft he can make calculated decisions. i bet someone like him visualize different flight scenarios while he's still on the ground, the better able to execute them while actual flying.

----------


## phantom1592

> i rather tend to think that instead of hal being just reckless, he is someone who can process vast of information fast. being a test pilot and all whose supposed to surpass the limit of his aircraft he can make calculated decisions. i bet someone like him visualize different flight scenarios while he's still on the ground, the better able to execute them while actual flying.


I agree with this too. Hes not really reckless as he is quick-thinking. He doesnt plan far ahead, but he analyzes a situation and immediately comes up with the exact right construct and flight pattern to outflank his opponent. 

Which again, really doesnt do well for a leader.  Captain America or Cyclops I can see them practicing the exact same maneuver a hundred times in a row to get a team working EXACTLY like clockwork. Hal? I see him trying a hundred completely different scenarios and reacting differently each time. Not recklessly but instinctually. 

Hal works better as the hero or the cavalry then he does the beurocracy or big boss.

----------


## jbmasta

> i rather tend to think that instead of hal being just reckless, he is someone who can process vast of information fast. being a test pilot and all whose supposed to surpass the limit of his aircraft he can make calculated decisions. i bet someone like him visualize different flight scenarios while he's still on the ground, the better able to execute them while actual flying.


He's very much in the moment, which may explain why he can't hold down a stable relationship with Carol. When faced with a challenge Hal can engage his mind and work out the best way to approach it. I perceive his decision to go Renegade in order to restore the reputation of the Corps as him just wanting to do something, and he didn't factor in The Corps disappearing into The Lost Army. Hal is like an adrenaline junkie, it's what drives him and lets him exercise his tactical side.

----------


## liwanag

> I agree with this too. Hes not really reckless as he is quick-thinking. He doesnt plan far ahead, but he analyzes a situation and immediately comes up with the exact right construct and flight pattern to outflank his opponent. 
> 
> Which again, really doesnt do well for a leader.  Captain America or Cyclops I can see them practicing the exact same maneuver a hundred times in a row to get a team working EXACTLY like clockwork. Hal? I see him trying a hundred completely different scenarios and reacting differently each time. Not recklessly but instinctually. 
> 
> Hal works better as the hero or the cavalry then he does the beurocracy or big boss.


I consider Hal as a peak performance athlete. One who delivers and excels even/especially when its crunch time. The reason Hal is not hampered by indecision and hesitation is he's been thru those situations in his mind many times. He's sure of himself, he knows who he is, because he has seen himself in those situations already. So his unmatched will does not come from arrogance or ignorance, but from reality.

So when Hal is up in skies flying, he's just not admiring the view or daydreaming, he's actually going thru different contingencies in his mind.

----------


## liwanag

> I enjoyed it, and was glad to see the Space Ghost artist again, having just read his old trade recently. I liked it more than the Booster Gold/Flintstones crossover.


been hearing a lot of good reviews on this. the dc/hb cross over was a good idea. and space ghost and green lantern makes sense. (shouldn't booster gold have crossed over with the jetsons instead?)

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> glad to meet a fellow poster with the same, or possibly even more, dislike for the carol kyle sillyness...


I used to be called the HappyGoLuckySequentialArtEnthusiast before this crap bomb.  Sure, it was a long handle.  Whatever.  Let me list a few things I would enjoy more than reading another panel of Kyle and Carol together:
#1 A prostate exam from Darkseid
#2 Greedo shooting first
#3 Hostess Sno Balls (not the taste, only the texture)
#4 A fart in my brand new preowned 1987 Toyota Corolla with the windows rolled up
#5 Showing my mother a sex tape of my ex-girlfriend with David Blaine
#6 Wearing a used diaper as a bonnet
and for lucky #7, I would rather watch a near mint copy of Showcase #22 burn in Dan Didio's fireplace after he wiped his ass with it




> better put jessica on earth duty. if she were with the corps, arisia will just get further neglected.
> 
> and have hal train jessica, but don't make her a love interest.


One thing I'll give credit for, Jessica hasn't really been portrayed as having any romantic interests.  That can change in any given issue, but I do like that she's dealing with other stuff and not really looking for a man (or woman, you know DC considered that possibility) to fill her life.




> now that you mention it, i'm interested to know who's idea was it. 
> 
> it's scary because that idea was most likely approved by more than one person


I know, right!?  How high up did it go?  Did someone at the top just declare it and everyone kept their mouths shut because they didn't want to be fired?  Or was it some corporate power play?  Maybe executive #1 had a rivalry with executive #2.  #2 pitches this crap idea and #1 lets it go through because he or she knows it will fail miserably.  Did Johns know?  Were they pushing Johns to make it happen and he said not on my watch.  But the moment he leaves, blammo!  Why Why Why...

QUOTE=Frontier;2712486]True, though they were also shown in the War of Light II flash-forward in that issue a while back, so I imagine we'll probably touch on them again given Venditti's been re-establishing most of the other Corps. over the course of his run.

I'm still guessing (or hoping at this point) that that's when Carol will finally come back.[/QUOTE]

I will go back to my original gut feeling, that Venditti wants no part of the Sapphires because the whole thing left a bad taste in his mouth and love isn't his strength.

----------


## Johnny

> One thing I'll give credit for, Jessica hasn't really been portrayed as having any romantic interests.  That can change in any given issue, but I do like that she's dealing with other stuff and not really looking for a man (or woman, you know DC considered that possibility) to fill her life.

----------


## Frontier

Where's that hand going Barry  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

I'm still laughing at how predictable that was. Since Flash is generally known to team-up with Green Lantern, let's have our new female Lantern flirt with him.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Guh.... okay forget what I said.  What is this, from Justice League?

----------


## Frontier

> Guh.... okay forget what I said.  What is this, from Justice League?


Yep. 

It was also referenced at least once or twice in Barry and Jessica's respective books.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yep. 
> 
> It was also referenced at least once or twice in Barry and Jessica's respective books.


Yeah... well.... Carol and Kyle still sucks!! *smoke bomb* *sneaks out*

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

> 


Looks awesome. Kind of weird DC still promotes Hal's New 52 design.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah... well.... Carol and Kyle still sucks!! *smoke bomb* *sneaks out*


Such passion...

I respect that...

----------


## liwanag

> Looks awesome. Kind of weird DC still promotes Hal's New 52 design.


I have nothing against the Nu52 costume... the shoulder pads do tend to stand out...

----------


## gwangung

> I agree with this too. He’s not really ‘reckless’ as he is ‘quick-thinking’. He doesn’t plan far ahead, but he analyzes a situation and immediately comes up with the exact right construct and flight pattern to outflank his opponent. 
> 
> Which… again, really doesn’t do well for a ‘leader’.  Captain America or Cyclops… I can see them practicing the exact same maneuver a hundred times in a row to get a team working EXACTLY like clockwork. Hal? I see him trying a hundred completely different scenarios and reacting differently each time. Not recklessly… but instinctually. 
> 
> Hal works better as the hero or the cavalry then he does the beurocracy or ‘big boss’.


Yes, yes, yes, exactly! A much better approach than the  rebel or takes-badly-to-authority character (which would have made for a great storyline when he is put into the captain's chair, so to speak, but I repeat myself....).

----------


## silly

thanks for mentioning captains chair. that reminded me how often hal is compared to james t. kirk. 

i imagine both as chess players, able to see different scenarios and act accordingly. but both are good poker players too, one who is unpredictable whatever hand they're dealt with.

----------


## Assam

Yo Hal fans! Causal reminder that within  the DCU, Mel Gibson once played Hal in a movie:

Gibson.jpg

I mean, MAYBE it was Kyle, but I find the idea of him playing Hal funnier.

----------


## liwanag

> Yo Hal fans! Causal reminder that within  the DCU, Mel Gibson once played Hal in a movie:
> 
> Gibson.jpg
> 
> I mean, MAYBE it was Kyle, but I find the idea of him playing Hal funnier.


those... are mighty big shoes... how can they even walk?

----------


## Assam

> those... are mighty big shoes... how can they even walk?


The art in "Impulse" never was, nor did it ever try to be realistic. It was cartoonish and wonderful.

But yes, their feet ARE enormous.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> Well, actually, Hal IS a crappy leader--it's simply not his strength.  A really good book could have done where he gets put into a spot where his strengths as a GL are totally wrong for what he has to do. THAT could have led to a gradual transition to hand the Corps over to John, because he and everyone else knows how leadership fits Hal like a badly made suit. (And someone should have totally given him a hotshot rulebreaker like he is, just to fulfill the usual curse of having to lead a Corps of hotshots just like him).





> Hal is too impulsive to plan too far ahead. He's great in a crisis, but doesn't do long-term planning like John. John was an architect and a soldier, and in one possible future a politician. All those roles involve planning and strategy in the face of adversity. Bottled Light showed he knew how to play Larfleeze, and while John may seem a bit tough on the Yellow Lanterns that aren't complying, he's making the controversial calls to try bring the Green and Yellow Corps together.


I think you guys just accepted that bullshit Venditti said about "Hal Jordan is not a good leader because he doesn't think much" without thinking twice. Who says a leader must do long-term planning? That's a job for an adviser or a counsellor. A leader is someone whom others consistently want to follow. Hal was a good leader of JLE/JLI whom trusted by Batman and loved and supported by many members. He is decisive, confident, firm, kind and good at dealing with emergencies. Why can't he be a good leader? Hal was a shitty leader only BECAUSE VENDITTI MADE HIM ONE, that's all.

----------


## phantom1592

> 


I always find it weird listening to people brag up bad choices... That suit was terrible and just about everything about it ruined the movie. But to hear how ingenius they were and how they 'nailed' the suit... It's just boggling. 

I always think of that simpsons spoof where Kevin Costner does commentary on Waterworld... and it's just him standing there saying "I'm sorry... I'm really really sorry. I don't know what I was thinking...." 

Seriously, the movie had a few weak spots, but I love just about all of it... EXCEPT that suit and mask. It was just... horrible.

----------


## Johnny

If the DCEU does introduce Hal, I'm thinking there would be no mask at all.

----------


## phantom1592

> If the DCEU does introduce Hal, I'm thinking there would be no mask at all.


Why do you think? Batman, cyborg and flash all have theirs...

----------


## liwanag

> If the DCEU does introduce Hal, I'm thinking there would be no mask at all.


i hope not. i consider the mask is part of hal's costume as much as the ears in batman's cowl.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I think Hal's mask is too much an iconic part of his look to lose, especially since it would help differentiate him from John.

----------


## Johnny

> Why do you think? Batman, cyborg and flash all have theirs...


Well at least it's probably going to be changed. It's live-action and the domino mask won't work if he wants to protect his identity. lol But who knows, Clark still hides behind a pair of glasses. If there is a mask, it should look better at least.

----------


## Assam

If they do add Hal, I think he Should have the mask. I honestly don't see why he wouldn't. 

Personally though, and this ISN'T a knock against Hal, I don't want him to be the main GL of the DCEU. I'm hoping for Simon and Jessica. The DCEU JL is already 50% white dudes, and it could use some more diversity. Plus, while Hitch has dropped the ball in the comics, there IS a lot of potential for dynamics between the two and the rest of the League. 

Now, if we could get ALL the GLs in the Corps movie, somehow, even in just minor roles, that'd be cool.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

They will find any excuse they possibly can to take off Hal's mask, especially if a well established actor is playing the role.  We gots ta see their pretty faces.  That's the money maker.  I have to say at least 90% of superhero movies find some convoluted way of showing the actor's face.  Stallone's Judge Dredd was probably the biggest offender.  And of course in Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer we had to see Michael Chiklis' face again for no reason.

Yeah.... Hal's gonna lose that mask unless you get an actor who really believes in the part and isn't quite famous enough (Tom Hardy as bane)

----------


## Frontier

> They will find any excuse they possibly can to take off Hal's mask, especially if a well established actor is playing the role.  We gots ta see their pretty faces.  That's the money maker.  I have to say at least 90% of superhero movies find some convoluted way of showing the actor's face.  Stallone's Judge Dredd was probably the biggest offender.  And of course in Fantastic Four Rise of the Silver Surfer we had to see Michael Chiklis' face again for no reason.
> 
> Yeah.... Hal's gonna lose that mask unless you get an actor who really believes in the part and isn't quite famous enough (Tom Hardy as bane)


I don't think that should be too much of a problem for Hal since a domino mask doesn't cover that much of a hero's face to begin with...

----------


## Johnny

> If they do add Hal, I think he Should have the mask. I honestly don't see why he wouldn't. 
> 
> Personally though, and this ISN'T a knock against Hal, I don't want him to be the main GL of the DCEU. I'm hoping for Simon and Jessica. The DCEU JL is already 50% white dudes, and it could use some more diversity. Plus, while Hitch has dropped the ball in the comics, there IS a lot of potential for dynamics between the two and the rest of the League. 
> 
> Now, if we could get ALL the GLs in the Corps movie, somehow, even in just minor roles, that'd be cool.


Adding Hal to the Justice League would do nothing to hinder diversity. Jason Momoa, Gal Gadot and Ray Fisher bring the diversity factor. To a lesser degree so does Ezra Miller, who kind of looks more Asian than white. If Hal was on the team, you get 3 "typical white guys". 3 white males out of 7 characters, I don't see what's the big deal. By all means, I'm not against another Lantern being part of the JL, but I'm tired of people saying Hal Jordan should not be part of a Justice League line-up because he is a white male. I doubt the DCEU would have a "main" GL anyway.

----------


## Frontier

Let's not forget he's Jewish. We need reps too  :Smile: .

----------


## Assam

> Let's not forget he's Jewish. We need reps too .


I'm Jewish as well...sort of. Jewish by Birth. Atheist by choice. 

Really wish there were more openly Atheist heroes. As  a DC loyalist, all I've really got is Booster, who I adore, and Mr. Terrific, who's okay.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm Jewish as well...sort of. Jewish by Birth. Atheist by choice. 
> 
> Really wish there were more openly Atheist heroes. As  a DC loyalist, all I've really got is Booster, who I adore, and Mr. Terrific, who's okay.


Conversely, I would like to see more openly religious Superheroes, or heroes more open about their faith  :Smile: .

----------


## Assam

> Conversely, I would like to see more openly religious Superheroes, or heroes more open about their faith .


There should definitely be an increase in both. Off the top of my head though, DC DOES have a solid bunch of religious heroes, and Marvel has even more.

Also, let's not forget that due to Bruce and Kate being cousins, and the statement given on Twitter, that Batman, most popular hero in the world, is ethnically Jewish. It'd certainly be interesting if DC ever acknowledged that in story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


It sucks we never got a true crossover between those two.

Kurt Busiek & George Perez gave us a glimpse with a few panels during the Avengers & JLA crossover.

----------


## Johnny

At least we got the Iron Lantern thing. lol

----------


## Margaret

> I think you guys just accepted that bullshit Venditti said about "Hal Jordan is not a good leader because he doesn't think much" without thinking twice. Who says a leader must do long-term planning? That's a job for an adviser or a counsellor. A leader is someone whom others consistently want to follow. Hal was a good leader of JLE/JLI whom trusted by Batman and loved and supported by many members. He is decisive, confident, firm, kind and good at dealing with emergencies. Why can't he be a good leader? Hal was a shitty leader only BECAUSE VENDITTI MADE HIM ONE, that's all.


I partially concur. I was never a big fan of Venditti mainly because he thinks too lowly of Hal's intellects. Hal is one of those guys who appears reckless and impulsive, but really he just has rapid cognition. He thinks of a plan on the spot and just goes ahead and does it because he believes in his ability to pull it off. However, I don't think those qualities make him a good leader. He's not terrible per se, but it's been pretty much proven times and again throughout history that Hal is a man of action, not the type to sit behind the front line to make plans or inspirational pep-talks. He could perhaps be a leader of an elite squad, or that ace player who boosts others' morals just by being around and doing his own things.

----------


## Margaret

> If they do add Hal, I think he Should have the mask. I honestly don't see why he wouldn't. 
> 
> Personally though, and this ISN'T a knock against Hal, I don't want him to be the main GL of the DCEU. I'm hoping for Simon and Jessica. The DCEU JL is already 50% white dudes, and it could use some more diversity. Plus, while Hitch has dropped the ball in the comics, there IS a lot of potential for dynamics between the two and the rest of the League. 
> 
> Now, if we could get ALL the GLs in the Corps movie, somehow, even in just minor roles, that'd be cool.


The DCEU is diverse enough as it is, and Hal is one of the original founding members. To build a Justice League without him just feels unfair. And hypothetically, if we had to have someone else, I wouldn't want to see either Simon or Jessica. Regardless of my personal feelings toward them, they don't have enough back stories or canon materials to build upon and develop. And if they are going to include all of the human GLs in the GLC movie, the chance to see Simon and Jessica is pretty bleak.

----------


## Assam

> The DCEU is diverse enough as it is, and Hal is one of the original founding members. To build a Justice League without him just feels unfair. And hypothetically, if we had to have someone else, I wouldn't want to see either Simon or Jessica. Regardless of my personal feelings toward them, they don't have enough back stories or canon materials to build upon and develop. And if they are going to include all of the human GLs in the GLC movie, the chance to see Simon and Jessica is pretty bleak.


One tiny problem with your argument here: Cyborg. 

Doesn't have the history or story of the others? Check. 

Wasn't an original founder? Check. 

"To build a Justice League without him just feels unfair": Yeah, I think J'onn knows all about THAT. 

The DCEU is NOT Diverse enough IMO. White is not Default for pete's sake! We shouldn't just be glad that the ENTIRE cast isn't white. 

They are the GL's who are in the JL right now. Hal will most certainly end up BEING the one who gets to be the main character, much to my frustration, but Simon and Jessica's chances of appearing are arguably stronger than Kyle and Guy's.

----------


## Johnny

> One tiny problem with your argument here: Cyborg. 
> 
> Doesn't have the history or story of the others? Check. 
> 
> Wasn't an original founder? Check.


Neither was John Stewart. He had little to no history with any of these characters and he wasn't an original founder. He worked just fine. Check and mate.




> "To build a Justice League without him just feels unfair": Yeah, I think J'onn knows all about THAT.


J'onn was replaced by Vic in the source material that the movie is based on. Hal was a big part of that source material story and he was left out of the movie. It's really not the same thing.




> The DCEU is NOT Diverse enough IMO. White is not Default for pete's sake! We shouldn't just be glad that the ENTIRE cast isn't white.


Suicide Squad was the most diverse comic book film to date. Wonder Woman is out in a few months, Jason Momoa's Aquaman next year, Black Adam will be played by The Rock in Shazam and then get his own movie, they just announced a Batgirl film, a Deadshot spin-off is supposedly in development, as well as Suicide Squad 2, Cyborg is supposed to get a standalone film, the Green Lantern Corps movie will have John Stewart as one of the main characters. I think the DCEU is doing fine with diversity. Having Hal on a Justice League roster won't do anything to hinder diversity as I pointed out earlier.




> They are the GL's who are in the JL right now. Hal will most certainly end up BEING the one who gets to be the main character, much to my frustration, but Simon and Jessica's chances of appearing are arguably stronger than Kyle and Guy's.


Kyle was the main/only Lantern and the League's Lantern 16 years ago, didn't stop them from replacing him with John for the cartoon. I actually doubt Hal would get to be a main character in anything in the DCEU. He won't show up in a JL movie and he would likely be a supporting character in the GLC movie.

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That's really cool. Tony is my absolute favorite and Hal is one of my favorites.

----------


## Margaret

> One tiny problem with your argument here: Cyborg. 
> 
> Doesn't have the history or story of the others? Check. 
> 
> Wasn't an original founder? Check. 
> 
> "To build a Justice League without him just feels unfair": Yeah, I think J'onn knows all about THAT. 
> 
> The DCEU is NOT Diverse enough IMO. White is not Default for pete's sake! We shouldn't just be glad that the ENTIRE cast isn't white. 
> ...



Ditto with what Johnny said, but I'm going to add a few things. 
I was never a fan of adding Cyborg to the line-up and would have preferred J'onn of course. Even so, Cyborg has been around for almost 37 years, and since the New 52 he has been an original founder. Anyhow we're talking about Green lanterns, and specifically, Hal, except for the JL cartoon, was always there when the League was first founded. Simon and Jessica might be the ones in the League right now, but I doubt many out there are actually familiar with these two characters as they are with Hal Jordan and John Stewart, and to a lesser extent, Kyle and Guy. Btw, Kyle held the torch for almost two decades, I think he deserves to be more prominent in the DCEU than John and the newbies. 
White is not default, but if the character is white, I don't see the reason why they have to go out of their way to make the character less white or non-white for the sake of diversity. If the Justice League happens to be mostly white, so be it. If the director feels that a certain actor/actress fits the role, cast them, regardless of his or her race. In my opinion, diversity is great, but it shouldn't be the main factor that decides the casting choice. Anyway, it's my humble opinion. You are welcome to disagree.

----------


## silly

> Adding Hal to the Justice League would do nothing to hinder diversity. Jason Momoa, Gal Gadot and Ray Fisher bring the diversity factor. To a lesser degree so does Ezra Miller, who kind of looks more Asian than white. If Hal was on the team, you get 3 "typical white guys". 3 white males out of 7 characters, I don't see what's the big deal. By all means, I'm not against another Lantern being part of the JL, but I'm tired of people saying Hal Jordan should not be part of a Justice League line-up because he is a white male. I doubt the DCEU would have a "main" GL anyway.


i agree.

granted i'm biased in favor for hal, since we all have our favorites, but since the story is about the formation of the justice league, i'd really like hal to be a part of it. same reason why i prefer martian manhunter to be a part of the league, and cyborg an integral part of the formation of the titans.

----------


## liwanag

hal does get often comared to captain kirk. why always go with the away team. seems pretty reckless. why not just let the red shirts go explore that asteroid.

i respect those leaders that are able to do themselves what they are asking their people to do. someone who leads from the front.

bureaucracy is just too tiring.

----------


## Assam

> hal does get often comared to captain kirk. why always go with the away team. seems pretty reckless. why not just let the red shirts go explore that asteroid.
> 
> i respect those leaders that are able to do themselves what they are asking their people to do. someone who leads from the front.
> 
> bureaucracy is just too tiring.


Bias aside, I must admit that Hal HAS proven himself a competent leader time and time again, even if he's not thinking of the big picture.  But, much like Kirk, Hal isn't the BEST leader. Those titles belong to John and Sisko respectively.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I think when the chips are down Hal could do a solid job as a leader but in the end he's much better in the field or on his own then he is as a permanent leader of anything. 

Being the captain of The Interceptor with a small crew is probably a better position for him then being leader of the GLC is.

----------


## Assam

> Yeah, I think when the chips are down Hal could do a solid job as a leader but in the end he's much better in the field or on his own then he is as a permanent leader of anything. 
> 
> *Being the captain of The Interceptor with a small crew is probably a better position for him then being leader of the GLC is.*


You know its funny. I'm usually AGAINST all aspects of media adaptations crossing over into comics, but in this one case, I would read the HELL out of the continuing adventures of Hal, Kilowag, Razer, and Aya traveling in the Interceptor. I'm frankly amazed that Razer and Aya never came to the comics.

----------


## Frontier

> You know its funny. I'm usually AGAINST all aspects of media adaptations crossing over into comics, but in this one case, I would read the HELL out of the continuing adventures of Hal, Kilowag, Razer, and Aya traveling in the Interceptor. I'm frankly amazed that Razer and Aya never came to the comics.


I'm fine with it sometimes as long as it's not too blatant and sensibly done, especially if it means great characters like Aya and Razer get to be introduced into the comics  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

#Metal

----------


## Frontier

Hal having a role in a big DC event? Be still my beating heart  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I can recognize Joker, but is the guy on the bottom left supposed to be Mr. Terrific? He's apparently in this event. 

And Oa is also supposed to factor into this story, which might explain how Hal gets involved, but for the life of me I can't be sure how...

----------


## silly

> You know its funny. I'm usually AGAINST all aspects of media adaptations crossing over into comics, but in this one case, I would read the HELL out of the continuing adventures of Hal, Kilowag, Razer, and Aya traveling in the Interceptor. I'm frankly amazed that Razer and Aya never came to the comics.


i am sooo jealous (and happy) that we're getting another season of young justice.

both gltas and yj were awesome shows that ended prematurely.

----------


## Troian

> If they do add Hal, I think he Should have the mask. I honestly don't see why he wouldn't. 
> 
> Personally though, and this ISN'T a knock against Hal, I don't want him to be the main GL of the DCEU. I'm hoping for Simon and Jessica. The DCEU JL is already 50% white dudes, and it could use some more diversity. Plus, while Hitch has dropped the ball in the comics, there IS a lot of potential for dynamics between the two and the rest of the League. 
> 
> Now, if we could get ALL the GLs in the Corps movie, somehow, even in just minor roles, that'd be cool.


But Hal does add some diversity in ethnic background. People seem to forget most of America's ethnic Jews (that aren't converts) can trace their ancestry back to the Middle East regardless of their looks (but the Middle East is very diverse anyways). And if in the States being "white" = being full European then well.. Besides, both Simon and Jessica could be ghost white and still be ethnic Middle Eastern or Latina in background. 

As already mentioned Gal is a female from the Middle East and is kind of swarthy (I don't mean that as an insult and it makes sense for her character), Ezra Miller looks half Asian/half White honestly, Ray Fisher is black, Jason Momoa is mixed.. and you have no blue eyed blondes on the team. 

I'm just sad no Hal or any Green Lantern is 100% confirmed to appear in the film. I really wanted Hal solely so someone could write up some dialogue between him and Barry. I miss their constant interactions.

Side Note: Even though YJ is back, I want GLTAS back too!

----------


## silly

> But Hal does add some diversity in ethnic background. People seem to forget most of America's ethnic Jews (that aren't converts) can trace their ancestry back to the Middle East regardless of their looks (but the Middle East is very diverse anyways). And if in the States being "white" = being full European then well.. Besides, both Simon and Jessica could be ghost white and still be ethnic Middle Eastern or Latina in background. 
> 
> As already mentioned Gal is a female from the Middle East and is kind of swarthy (I don't mean that as an insult and it makes sense for her character), Ezra Miller looks half Asian/half White honestly, Ray Fisher is black, Jason Momoa is mixed.. and you have no blue eyed blondes on the team. 
> 
> I'm just sad no Hal or any Green Lantern is 100% confirmed to appear in the film. I really wanted Hal solely so someone could write up some dialogue between him and Barry. I miss their constant interactions.
> 
> Side Note: Even though YJ is back, I want GLTAS back too!


anybody remember how hal was really tanned in superfriends?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> #Metal


cool art I always like it when Lee gets to draw Hal, which is why I was mad when they wrote Hal out in Justice League in the middle of Lee's run and for Reis entire run. I am glad Hal gets to be a part of the big event but how is he on earth? lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> anybody remember how hal was really tanned in superfriends?


I do!

I thought the tan was a perk of living on the west coast.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

he had the cool deep voice as well

----------


## liwanag

> You know its funny. I'm usually AGAINST all aspects of media adaptations crossing over into comics, but in this one case, I would read the HELL out of the continuing adventures of Hal, Kilowag, Razer, and Aya traveling in the Interceptor. I'm frankly amazed that Razer and Aya never came to the comics.


if hal was to get his own title, and the the rest of the corps theirs, i'd really love to see the crew of the interceptor be regulars in hal's title...

----------


## j9ac9k

> #Metal


I read one article where someone said that Wonder Woman and Green Lantern would be big characters at least for the beginning of the story.  Glad to see it confirmed that it's Hal that was mentioned. :Embarrassment: 

Now I wonder - is that a construct that Hal is standing on or some new Bat-tank?

----------


## Johnny

> anybody remember how hal was really tanned in superfriends?


Yeah, it was interesting. When I found out that Coast City was in California, it made perfect sense. Of course the guy would have some tan.

----------


## silly

> I read one article where someone said that Wonder Woman and Green Lantern would be big characters at least for the beginning of the story.  Glad to see it confirmed that it's Hal that was mentioned.
> 
> Now I wonder - is that a construct that Hal is standing on or some new Bat-tank?


glad to hear that. that's the batman metal thing right?

----------


## silly

> Yeah, it was interesting. When I found out that Coast City was in California, it made perfect sense. Of course the guy would have some tan.


i wonder if that was the intention of the producers of the show or if they wanted to to show that green lantern had a mix of non-white heritage.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, it was interesting. When I found out that Coast City was in California, it made perfect sense. Of course the guy would have some tan.

----------


## Johnny

I can't say I'm a big fan of "SoCal Hal". LOL

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I just checked out the cover to Hal #18.  They redrew it with Kyle in his traditional Green suit.  I don't know why I find that amusing.

----------


## byrd156

> Yeah, it was interesting. When I found out that Coast City was in California, it made perfect sense. Of course the guy would have some tan.


I always pictured Coast City in Florida.

----------


## liwanag

> I always pictured Coast City in Florida.


i think someone made a map showing where all the dcu cities are. couldn't find it at the moment...

----------


## WillieMorgan

> i think someone made a map showing where all the dcu cities are. couldn't find it at the moment...


It's this. It's not official so please don't take it as read.



As far as I'm aware Coast City has always been located in California. Somewhere between LA and San Francisco (large territory I know).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's this. It's not official so please don't take it as read.
> 
> As far as I'm aware Coast City has always been located in California. Somewhere between LA and San Francisco (large territory I know).


Metropolis is in Delaware?  What's that based on?

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Metropolis is in Delaware?  What's that based on?


No idea. I did say that it wasn't official. The population of Metropolis is listed as 72,088 which obviously can't be right. And there's no Hub City on there. It's something that's been put together for a bit of fun really.

Most of the cities on there do seem to be quite accurately located overall though. They're certainly roughly close to my head-cannon.

----------


## byrd156

> It's this. It's not official so please don't take it as read.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware Coast City has always been located in California. Somewhere between LA and San Francisco (large territory I know).


Yay Flash is in Missouri. When will DC ever just come out and say the exact city locations? It's something that just helps inform the reader about where the hero is from/located, it's annoying.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Yay Flash is in Missouri. When will DC ever just come out and say the exact city locations? It's something that just helps inform the reader about where the hero is from/located, it's annoying.


Perhaps so that they can pull off the odd stunt like Metropolis and Gotham City being across the bay from each other like in BvS  :Stick Out Tongue: ? 

They did publish a map once. It was connected to the role playing game 'DC Heroes' and was released in 1990. Perhaps that would interest you too. Here's a link to it:

http://ifanboy.com/articles/the-secr...eally-big-map/

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

there is a lot of crazy info out there like I remember someone stating Hal Jordan's birthday, not the day he was created but his birthday and then produced a page that had his and a lot of Legionnaires  and other DC characters birthdays on it. DC had a lot of canon back in the day, the Answer Man was real! It is scary to think that somewhere someone was keeping up with all that stuff. Maybe he/she went senile or died and that is why DC now reboots every so often because all of the replacements can only remember so much.

----------


## WillieMorgan

Actually, looking on that 'DC Heroes' map, it also lists Metropolis as being in Delaware. That means it must have been the source of information for the other map.

You learn something new everyday. I've not studied that map in years.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> there is a lot of crazy info out there like I remember someone stating Hal Jordan's birthday, not the day he was created but his birthday and then produced a page that had his and a lot of Legionnaires  and other DC characters birthdays on it. DC had a lot of canon back in the day, the Answer Man was real! It is scary to think that somewhere someone was keeping up with all that stuff. Maybe he/she went senile or died and that is why DC now reboots every so often because all of the replacements can only remember so much.


February 20th apparently (Hal's birthday).

----------


## silly

> It's this. It's not official so please don't take it as read.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware Coast City has always been located in California. Somewhere between LA and San Francisco (large territory I know).


this is so cool. someone actually made a map. although i can't seem to find where opal city is.

----------


## Frontier

Is there a particularly way to read the annual crimes numbers? Because I'm really curious about what that says about each city and their respective hero.

----------


## silly

> Is there a particularly way to read the annual crimes numbers? Because I'm really curious about what that says about each city and their respective hero.


i thought about that.

i thought  about getting the ratio of the population against the annual crimes, but i got lazy. lol.

----------


## silly

> It's this. It's not official so please don't take it as read.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I'm aware Coast City has always been located in California. Somewhere between LA and San Francisco (large territory I know).


where should the hall of justice and the jl mountain be?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## WillieMorgan

> where should the hall of justice and the jl mountain be?


Wherever you want. Just close your eyes and point at the screen. Wherever your finger lands then that's where they are  :Smile: .

Just try and avoid the ocean.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Very retro and cool  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> Wherever you want. Just close your eyes and point at the screen. Wherever your finger lands then that's where they are .
> 
> Just try and avoid the ocean.


thank you, kind sir.

----------


## silly

> 


hey, it's jason fabok. jason is channeling some serious jose garcia lopez here. i wonder what project he's working with this.

----------


## vartox

> hey, it's jason fabok. jason is channeling some serious jose garcia lopez here. i wonder what project he's working with this.


He said it's a poster for his son's bedroom  :Smile:  https://twitter.com/JasonFabok/statu...34502142025728

It would be cool if prints of it are available later, that's a great poster.

----------


## Güicho

> where should the hall of justice and the jl mountain be?


Top right panel says the Secret Sactuary is on the   Rhode Island Coast





And the Hall of Justice apparently in Cincinnati

----------


## silly

> Top right panel says the Secret Sactuary is on the   Rhode Island Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Hall of Justice apparently in Cincinnati


man, times have changed. i bet the library in jl mountain can now fit in just a hard drive.

i can't remember, but didn't the jla also had their own danger room or holo deck? seeing the basketball court made me laugh. imagine playing basketball with superman, flash, or green lantern.

who knew the hall of justice was in cincinnati.

----------


## silly

> He said it's a poster for his son's bedroom  https://twitter.com/JasonFabok/statu...34502142025728
> 
> It would be cool if prints of it are available later, that's a great poster.


lucky kid. he'd be the envy of his friends.  :Smile:

----------


## phantom1592

> man, times have changed. i bet the library in jl mountain can now fit in just a hard drive.
> 
> i can't remember, but didn't the jla also had their own danger room or holo deck? seeing the basketball court made me laugh. imagine playing basketball with superman, flash, or green lantern.
> 
> who knew the hall of justice was in cincinnati.


It's always the coed Locker rooms and showers that make me laugh. I had a map of the X-mansion once that showed the same thing.

----------


## j9ac9k

> lucky kid. he'd be the envy of his friends.


I love that poster!  I want it for *my* room!! (although it's funny he didn't draw Hawkman's wings...)

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I love that poster!  I want it for *my* room!! (although it's funny he didn't draw Hawkman's wings...)


Ditto. That is some sensational artwork!

----------


## liwanag

> 


this is amazing. i wouldn't mind jason fabok drawing a justice league satellite era mini series.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Kal takes this one. WB is way too ashamed of Hal.

----------


## silly

> Kal takes this one. WB is way too ashamed of Hal.

----------


## phantom1592

> this is amazing. i wouldn't mind jason fabok drawing a justice league satellite era mini series.


Man I love that grouping and the classic costumes. just brings a tear to my eye. That's MY league. Straight out of the Super Powers toy line!

That said, I also keep having my eyes drawn to Hawkman's missing wings... :-/ 
Which admittedly, my super powers Hawkman had trouble with too ^___^

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hawkman creeps me the hell out. A musclebound guy in a hawk mask, carrying a big arse mace.....and smiling.

It's not my blood....

Speaking of which...it is shame that with Hal (space cop), Bruce (Detective), Barry (CIS), Kal (investigative reporter), and Katar (another space cop, although I'm not sure about his current continuity).....we never got a cosmic crime story.

----------


## liwanag

> Hawkman creeps me the hell out. A musclebound guy in a hawk mask, carrying a big arse mace.....and smiling.
> 
> It's not my blood....
> 
> Speaking of which...it is shame that with Hal (space cop), Bruce (Detective), Barry (CIS), Kal (investigative reporter), and Katar (another space cop, although I'm not sure about his current continuity).....we never got a cosmic crime story.


that would have been interesting. and even with john jones who is another detective.

although, i got to say, with a group like that, brawling with another super team would be a lot more fun.

----------


## Margaret

> Kal takes this one. WB is way too ashamed of Hal.


Typical. They screwed up his movie and now Hal becomes a taboo. Though I'm still holding onto that tiny bit of hope that Hal might just have a cameo in the movie (wishful thinking is wishful). Btw, considering that WB already announced a bunch of movies about B-, C-list characters and Man of Steel 2 is still nowhere in sight, I think WB is also pretty ashamed of Kal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hawkman creeps me the hell out. A musclebound guy in a hawk mask, carrying a big arse mace.....and smiling.


I don't think I can ever look at Hawkman again and not think of Phoenix Person.

----------


## Johnny

> Typical. They screwed up his movie and now Hal becomes a taboo. Though I'm still holding onto that tiny bit of hope that Hal might just have a cameo in the movie (wishful thinking is wishful). Btw, considering that WB already announced a bunch of movies about B-, C-list characters and Man of Steel 2 is still nowhere in sight, I think WB is also pretty ashamed of Kal.


It's a shame. All it would've taken is one trailer with a badass Hal in it. If Hal got the same treatment that Aquaman got in the recent trailer, noone would've even thought about the Reynolds movie. But WB of course had to chicken out. Still, when all is said and done, I try not to play armchair quarterback and condemn them that much for it, because despite it was their fault, they lost a LOT of money with that movie and it's easy for us fans to judge when it's not our money. Maybe that's partially why I also haven't been that enamored with the DCEU thus far, cause if I knew that GL would be in the JL movie, maybe I would've been a bit more enthusiastic about their direction. Now all I hear is announcements about B-list Batman characters getting movies or directors dropping out of projects or basically nothing about a Green Lantern movie that may or may not even come out no less than 4 years from now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that would have been interesting. and even with john jones who is another detective.
> 
> although, i got to say, with a group like that, brawling with another super team would be a lot more fun.


Crap....I forgot about MM......you are right!

The brawling will be the bread & butter, but I would welcome a tale where members of the League had to flex their other abilities.

Batman should not always be the one to.....think. The thought of Batman & Hawkman playing bad cop/worse cop is very tempting.

Has Hal ever had to create a crime lab for Barry during a case?

IIRC, Hal created some basic tech for Bruce during the Brad Meltzer JLA era.

I am not sure why DC has refused to bring back the satellite line-up.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> 


really cool that hal was able to tag zoom.

love that the power ring can augment green lantern's speed fast enough to catch a speedster.

----------


## Margaret

> 


Classic Hal...gives zero sh** to villain monologuing.

----------


## liwanag

> Classic Hal...gives zero sh** to villain monologuing.


no wonder sinestro is super frustrated with hal even from the first time they met.  :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> DARK DAYS: THE CASTING #1
> 
>     Written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV—Art by JIM LEE, ANDY KUBERT, JOHN ROMITA JR. and others—Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS—Variant cover by ANDY KUBERT—Variant cover by JOHN ROMITA JR.
>     *Includes a code for a free digital download of this issue.
>     The Joker’s surprise attack threatens to lay waste to all of Batman’s carefully laid plans. Will the Dark Knight be able to regain the trust of his closest allies, Green Lantern and Duke, and prevent the forces of darkness from consuming the DC Universe?! Will Hawkman’s warning stop our heroes from peering into the abyss?
>     The great comics event of summer 2017 is on its way, courtesy of superstar writers Scott Snyder and James Tynion IV with art by a master class of comics artists: Andy Kubert, Jim Lee and John Romita Jr.!
>     ONE-SHOT • On sale JULY 12 • 40 pg, FC, card-stock cover, $4.99 US • RATED T+


Hal is one of Batman's closest allies? Alright then... Still nice to see Hal being used in an event  :Smile:  (and Hawkman's back already!)




> Hawkman creeps me the hell out. A musclebound guy in a hawk mask, carrying a big arse mace.....and smiling.
> 
> It's not my blood....
> 
> Speaking of which...it is shame that with Hal (space cop), Bruce (Detective), Barry (CIS), Kal (investigative reporter), and Katar (another space cop, although I'm not sure about his current continuity).....we never got a cosmic crime story.


That's why I like Hawkman! A story about all the cops and detectives working together would be great. They could probably use the Question and Detective Chimp too.

----------


## Frontier

I can't help but kind of laugh at Hal and Duke being painted as Batman's closest allies  :Stick Out Tongue: .

But hey, Hal prominently displayed in an event and the return of Hawkman. Not much for me to complain about  :Smile: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I can't help but kind of laugh at Hal and Duke being painted as Batman's closest allies .
> 
> But hey, Hal prominently displayed in an event and the return of Hawkman. Not much for me to complain about .


What got me was the part about Batman having to regain Hal's trust.  It's been the other way around for so long.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is one of Batman's closest allies? Alright then... Still nice to see Hal being used in an event  (and Hawkman's back already!)
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like Hawkman! A story about all the cops and detectives working together would be great. They could probably use the Question and Detective Chimp too.


Bats did reveal his ID to Hal. Seeing Bats, Hal, and Hawkman in a story sounds fun.

All these detectives, cops, investigative reporters, PI's, forensic guys, lie detector specialists ( Hi, Diana!), & more in one story would make up for Identity Crisis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I can't help but kind of laugh at Hal and Duke being painted as Batman's closest allies .
> 
> But hey, Hal prominently displayed in an event and the return of Hawkman. Not much for me to complain about .


Sometimes, ya just gotta throw logic out the window, and enjoy the story....provided the story proves to be entertaining.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What got me was the part about Batman having to regain Hal's trust.  It's been the other way around for so long.


I will set logic aside.....

This is the same Hal that still have feels for Sinestro, but can't trust comics' favorite multiple child-endangering hero not named Charles Xavier?

----------


## Margaret

Since when did Hal become Batman's closest ally? Somebody in red and blue would be jealous.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I just read this article about the Hard-Traveling Heroes saga.

http://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-gre...till-relevant/

So this is where we got the Hal questioning the Guardians theme that Geoff ran into the ground.

When this Rebirth stuff is squashed, some Hal & Ollie shenanigans really must be revisited with a modern twist. Oliver was the bro, not Sinestro.

While I miss the Hal vs Guy rivalry, I would not mind some tension between Hal & John. A dynamic needs to be established with the film in development.

Perhaps I think Hal having conflict & tension with costars is good, as opposed to only Bats.

On side note, looking at the Neal Adams gorgeous art, a young Brooke Shields could have made a great Carol, at least visually. I am not sure how my mind came up with that comparison.

----------


## Johnny

The Casting's description sounds interesting. Since he is supposed to regain their trust, seems like for once Bruce won't be the one who's judgmental and holier than thou towards the others

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Hal is one of Batman's closest allies? Alright then... Still nice to see Hal being used in an event  (and Hawkman's back already!)
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like Hawkman! A story about all the cops and detectives working together would be great. They could probably use the Question and Detective Chimp too.


Green Lantern as one of Batman's closest allies... well, I'm glad is part of this, so I'm not complaining. Hopefully he's in it for the duration.

----------


## Frontier

> 


"...and being left out of the _Justice League_ movie?"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

A Jewish/Catholic character drawn by Ardian Syaf:

----------


## Frontier

Can't help but wonder if he'd injected any hidden messages in his GL work...

----------


## liwanag

> 


cool. this is from doc shaner right? dude needs to draw more...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly



----------


## andersonh1

> I just read this article about the Hard-Traveling Heroes saga.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-gre...till-relevant/
> 
> So this is where we got the Hal questioning the Guardians theme that Geoff ran into the ground.


I've only read the first two GL Silver Age omnibuses (original versions), so I need to read the future volume 2 that will theoretically finish the Silver Age GL to confirm this for sure, but every time the Guardians show up in that book they're honest and respectful, and Hal is the same. They're a far cry from the angry little tyrants Denny O'Neill gave us in GL/GA. I really do think we have him to "thank" for the "bad Guardians" characterization that has bedeviled the GL books for decades. The Silver Age Guardians are wise stewards of the GL Corps. It's a shame that was thrown out.

----------


## Frontier

> I've only read the first two GL Silver Age omnibuses (original versions), so I need to read the future volume 2 that will theoretically finish the Silver Age GL to confirm this for sure, but every time the Guardians show up in that book they're honest and respectful, and Hal is the same. They're a far cry from the angry little tyrants Denny O'Neill gave us in GL/GA. I really do think we have him to "thank" for the "bad Guardians" characterization that has bedeviled the GL books for decades. The Silver Age Guardians are wise stewards of the GL Corps. It's a shame that was thrown out.


Well, at least we still generally get more positive representation for the Guardians in outside media, if nothing else.

----------


## silly



----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> 


Where is this from?

----------


## jbmasta

> Where is this from?


I'm assuming it's from an issue of the Sinestro Corps War arc.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Where is this from?


It's from the same period that your avatars been taken from actually. See below.




> I'm assuming it's from an issue of the Sinestro Corps War arc.


It was slightly earlier than that. This page is from Green Lantern Vol. 4 #12. It was later collected as part of the 'Revenge Of The Green Lanterns' trade. You can find AMAZINGTFL's avatar in the same book.

Although we did get to see Arkillo inducted into the Sinestro Corps in this book it was actually about a year before the 'Sinestro Corps War' storyline.

----------


## jbmasta

> It was slightly earlier than that. This page is from Green Lantern Vol. 4 #12. It was later collected as part of the 'Revenge Of The Green Lanterns' trade. You can find AMAZINGTFL's avatar in the same book.
> 
> Although we did get to see Arkillo inducted into the Sinestro Corps in this book it was actually about a year before the 'Sinestro Corps War' storyline.


I'm going to need to revisit my Geoff Johns omnibus.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I'm going to need to revisit my Geoff Johns omnibus.


God, I'd love to have those little works of art sitting pride of place on my shelves  :Smile: .

Even though I already possess all of the single issues those omnibus volumes look so enticing!

----------


## Frontier

> God, I'd love to have those little works of art sitting pride of place on my shelves .
> 
> Even though I already possess all of the single issues those omnibus volumes look so enticing!


I feel the exact same way....

----------


## liwanag

> 


the willhunter nanites were interesting ideas. in addition to the other lantern corps, it would be nice to see more of the manhunters lore.

imagine a rouge manhunter, or a secret group of manhunters still loyal to the guardians...

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

Thanks to everyone who answered my question.  I'm kind of embarrassed because I picked my avatar from those supplied by site and had no idea where it came from.

----------


## silly

> Thanks to everyone who answered my question.  I'm kind of embarrassed because I picked my avatar from those supplied by site and had no idea where it came from.


that's alright. at least you have one.

quick question. who do you like more for hal? carol or arisia?

----------


## silly

> 


great piece. 

gotta say, dinah needs to buy more durable fishnet stockings.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-18

Here is preview to HJ/GLC 18.

----------


## liwanag

> http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-18
> 
> Here is preview to HJ/GLC 18.


great cover...


but seriously lacking Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> that's alright. at least you have one.
> 
> quick question. who do you like more for hal? carol or arisia?


carol has more history...

----------


## Johnny

I don't understand previews that show none of the book's main characters. At least V Ken Marion's art is SO on point.

----------


## vartox

> http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-18
> 
> Here is preview to HJ/GLC 18.


Heh, Space Ape  :Stick Out Tongue:  maybe Hal will get to be on more than two pages this issue.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> carol has more history...


which is why I am team Arisia. Everything with Carol has been so overdone. As much as I would like to think great love story when I think of Carol and Hal, I think nagging wife. Hal you are never serious enough, Hal it's either me or the ring, blah, blah, blah. Arisia understands the demands of being a Lantern and would no more demand Hal give up his ring and she would give up hers. It's light and fun. I have often compared Carol to Mary Jane Watson and Arisia to the Black Cat. We all know Pete won't end up with the Black Cat but I for one don't mind him spending some 'time' with her for now. Same with Arisia, except I think she is the better fit now and in the future. I don't think Carol's Hal is someone whose books I would want to read down the road but Arisia's would still be kicking butt and telling tales I want to read.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> great piece. 
> 
> gotta say, dinah needs to buy more durable fishnet stockings.


must admit every time I see them together I think of JLA year one, there was some serious flirtation between the two of them. Now I know Hal wouldn't go there (bro code) but maybe there was some untold hookup in the early days before Dinah and Ollie became, DINAH and OLLIE.

----------


## Frontier

I feel like Grodd and Space Ape would really get along  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I feel like Grodd and Space Ape would really get along .


there is that new member of the Sinestro Corps that bears a striking resemblance to Grape Ape, in HJ&tGLC.

----------


## Margaret

> which is why I am team Arisia. Everything with Carol has been so overdone. As much as I would like to think great love story when I think of Carol and Hal, I think nagging wife. Hal you are never serious enough, Hal it's either me or the ring, blah, blah, blah. Arisia understands the demands of being a Lantern and would no more demand Hal give up his ring and she would give up hers. It's light and fun. I have often compared Carol to Mary Jane Watson and Arisia to the Black Cat. We all know Pete won't end up with the Black Cat but I for one don't mind him spending some 'time' with her for now. Same with Arisia, except I think she is the better fit now and in the future. I don't think Carol's Hal is someone whose books I would want to read down the road but Arisia's would still be kicking butt and telling tales I want to read.


I like Arisia, but writers tend to avoid her when it comes to Hal because of their dubious history. Past writers had the bright idea of borderline pedophilia and now they are all hesitant to pair them together.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I just assume that is retconned out now, or they can simply state that it is retconned. they have combined two separate different Supermen after all so they can adjust that little fact, just like they retconned Identity Crisis away.

----------


## Margaret

> I just assume that is retconned out now, or they can simply state that it is retconned. they have combined two separate different Supermen after all so they can adjust that little fact, just like they retconned Identity Crisis away.


That it has. Geoff Johns basically said Arisia's planet had a much longer time span than Earth, it took something like many Earth years for each rotation around their sun, or something like that, which makes Arisia actually much older than Hal. However there are still lingering negative feelings surrounding them, and Venditti seems like he has no intention of using her as anything more than background character.

----------


## Frontier

Y'know, I'll just say as someone who cares anout Hal's love life that I'd just like to see Carol and Arisia actually just get to do more in general and actually interacting with Hal. 

It would be nice to see Carol actually do stuff as Star Sapphire and Arisia to get more to do then just be a background character.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> That it has. Geoff Johns basically said Arisia's planet had a much longer time span than Earth, it took something like many Earth years for each rotation around their sun, or something like that, which makes Arisia actually much older than Hal. However there are still lingering negative feelings surrounding them, and Venditti seems like he has no intention of using her as anything more than background character.


which is weird because they make sure she is on the covers, but she says and does nothing. Then again with as many characters crammed into a title as are crammed into HJ&tGLC she might just be waiting her turn, heck they just got to Kyle and he is an Earther. All the fanbases of the Earth 4 want more coverage than their character has gotten so far, so Arisia might must be behind the Earth 4, Natu and Wog right now. Her time will come, hopefully with Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> which is why I am team Arisia. Everything with Carol has been so overdone. As much as I would like to think great love story when I think of Carol and Hal, I think nagging wife. Hal you are never serious enough, Hal it's either me or the ring, blah, blah, blah. Arisia understands the demands of being a Lantern and would no more demand Hal give up his ring and she would give up hers. It's light and fun. I have often compared Carol to Mary Jane Watson and Arisia to the Black Cat. We all know Pete won't end up with the Black Cat but I for one don't mind him spending some 'time' with her for now. Same with Arisia, except I think she is the better fit now and in the future. I don't think Carol's Hal is someone whose books I would want to read down the road but Arisia's would still be kicking butt and telling tales I want to read.


Carol was a mess of a character back then.  Just not likeable at all to a point where it was almost funny.  But If I had to choose, and choosing neither isn't an option, I'd go with Carol just because their great love story hasn't been written yet.  They came close a few times, but we all know what happened to derail that love train.  I feel if you could fix Carol and make her seem... I don't know, like a real person and not a plot device... that would compliment Hal and maybe take a little of the jerky vibe off him.  Honestly, I just want Carol to get some character development on her own.  Technically, she's probably doing that already, we just don't get to SEE it.

Arisia.... yeah I know the retcons but I still have a tiny creepy factor there.  I probably should get over it and if she ended up with Hal I wouldn't be bummed.  They just had some really goofy stories when they were together.  Who remembers the time when Guy got everyone drunk and horny?  Seriously, Hal and Arisia, drunk, then totally screwed (off panel of course) because Guy put something in the water.  God I miss the morally ambiguous 1980s.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Y'know, I'll just say as someone who cares anout Hal's love life that I'd just like to see Carol and Arisia actually just get to do more in general and actually interacting with Hal. 
> 
> It would be nice to see Carol actually do stuff as Star Sapphire and Arisia to get more to do then just be a background character.


That's why, as flimsy as it was as a story, I'll always have a warm place in my heart for New Guardians Annual #1.  Carol let her team on a mission.  First and last time that happened.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-18
> 
> Here is preview to HJ/GLC 18.


If these two, Space Ape and Gorin Sunn, got killed then I will withdraw this point... but why not have it be Arisia and her partner doing the investigation here?  She's probably got some witty banter in her.  Heck, pair her up with Space Ape, why not?  This has been something that's bugged me throughout the rebirth run.  We keep getting these small snippets of characters that I don't care about, and zero focus on the characters I do care about.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

isn't Sunn a Vendetti creation? That might be why? As much as I had not problem with the Vath and Isamot, they got tons of run in the GLC when Gibbons was writing it, because he created them. Now I do believe they have both been killed off and replaced since Gibbons is no longer associated with the property. Everybody wants to create a character that will last long past the creator's association but it is hard because most times the new characters ascendance is at the expense of an existing character, so when that writer leaves his character bites the dust. While not created by Geoff he tried to raise up Sodam Yat but after Geoff left no one has considered using him.

----------


## Frontier

> If these two, Space Ape and Gorin Sunn, got killed then I will withdraw this point... but why not have it be Arisia and her partner doing the investigation here?  She's probably got some witty banter in her.  Heck, pair her up with Space Ape, why not?  This has been something that's bugged me throughout the rebirth run.  We keep getting these small snippets of characters that I don't care about, and zero focus on the characters I do care about.


Man, I hope they're not dead. I like Sunn and he and Space Ape seem really fun together  :Frown: .



> isn't Sunn a Vendetti creation? That might be why? As much as I had not problem with the Vath and Isamot, they got tons of run in the GLC when Gibbons was writing it, because he created them. Now I do believe they have both been killed off and replaced since Gibbons is no longer associated with the property. Everybody wants to create a character that will last long past the creator's association but it is hard because most times the new characters ascendance is at the expense of an existing character, so when that writer leaves his character bites the dust. While not created by Geoff he tried to raise up Sodam Yat but after Geoff left no one has considered using him.


Isamot and Vath are still alive, last I checked. They even popped up in the latest _Green Lanterns_ issue (or the one before it).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Man, I hope they're not dead. I like Sunn and he and Space Ape seem really fun together .


In all fairness, anyone paired up with a giant talking ape would seem fun together.

----------


## Frontier

> In all fairness, anyone paired up with a giant talking ape would seem fun together.


True, but I've liked Sunn across Venditti's run, so I'm already kind of fond of him  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> must admit every time I see them together I think of JLA year one, there was some serious flirtation between the two of them. Now I know Hal wouldn't go there (bro code) but maybe there was some untold hookup in the early days before Dinah and Ollie became, DINAH and OLLIE.


that's going to be really messy if that ever happened.

i actually consider them more like brothers and sisters.

----------


## liwanag

> Carol was a mess of a character back then.  Just not likeable at all to a point where it was almost funny.  But If I had to choose, and choosing neither isn't an option, I'd go with Carol just because their great love story hasn't been written yet.  They came close a few times, but we all know what happened to derail that love train.  I feel if you could fix Carol and make her seem... I don't know, like a real person and not a plot device... that would compliment Hal and maybe take a little of the jerky vibe off him.  Honestly, I just want Carol to get some character development on her own.  Technically, she's probably doing that already, we just don't get to SEE it.
> 
> Arisia.... yeah I know the retcons but I still have a tiny creepy factor there.  I probably should get over it and if she ended up with Hal I wouldn't be bummed.  They just had some really goofy stories when they were together.  Who remembers the time when Guy got everyone drunk and horny?  Seriously, Hal and Arisia, drunk, then totally screwed (off panel of course) because Guy put something in the water.  God I miss the morally ambiguous 1980s.


carol does need fixing if that hasn't happened yet. i'd be glad if dc gave attention to her more. has the murderous star sapphire and predator concept been retconed already?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> that's going to be really messy if that ever happened.
> 
> i actually consider them more like brothers and sisters.


Me too but JLA Year one (I know no longer in continuity ) there was something there. Kitson drew it, did Waid write it?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Man, I hope they're not dead. I like Sunn and he and Space Ape seem really fun together .
> 
> Isamot and Vath are still alive, last I checked. They even popped up in the latest _Green Lanterns_ issue (or the one before it).


No the lizard died in the death of Hawk man mini and was replaced by Hawk man type Thanagarian. So I figured they were both dead.

----------


## vartox

> Carol was a mess of a character back then.  Just not likeable at all to a point where it was almost funny.  But If I had to choose, and choosing neither isn't an option, I'd go with Carol just because their great love story hasn't been written yet.  They came close a few times, but we all know what happened to derail that love train.  I feel if you could fix Carol and make her seem... I don't know, like a real person and not a plot device... that would compliment Hal and maybe take a little of the jerky vibe off him.  Honestly, I just want Carol to get some character development on her own.  Technically, she's probably doing that already, we just don't get to SEE it.


I think Carol suffers a lot from every single writer giving her a new personality, and those personalities vary wildly in characterization. I would have thought Geoff writing her for what, nine years? would have stuck, and yet...  :Frown:  She would benefit a lot from both _better_ and _consistent_ characterization. 

"their great love story hasn't been written yet" is a good way to describe Hal and Carol. Most writers are more interested in breaking them up than actually writing them together, to the extent that I can't tell WHY they love each other (or at least why Hal loves Carol, since it often feels like she doesn't even like him that much) anymore. 




> No the lizard died in the death of Hawk man mini and was replaced by Hawk man type Thanagarian. So I figured they were both dead.


Isamot didn't die in that mini, he showed up in the last issue alive (minus a few limbs, but he'll get better). Vath is still alive too.

----------


## silly

> I think Carol suffers a lot from every single writer giving her a new personality, and those personalities vary wildly in characterization. I would have thought Geoff writing her for what, nine years? would have stuck, and yet...  She would benefit a lot from both _better_ and _consistent_ characterization. 
> 
> "their great love story hasn't been written yet" is a good way to describe Hal and Carol. Most writers are more interested in breaking them up than actually writing them together, to the extent that I can't tell WHY they love each other (or at least why Hal loves Carol, since it often feels like she doesn't even like him that much) anymore.


hopefully, dc would get the chance to talk and discuss what their direction for carol should take. 

and whatever direction they decide, hopefully doesn't lead to carol and kyle as a couple.

if the dceu is prepping mera to be a major player/supporting character in the justice league, why not carol?

----------


## silly

a lot of people here seem to favor arisia more than carol (as hal's love interest). which is fine, i guess. but i think that relationship has been retconned away.

when it comes to female lanterns, dc probably would want to focus attention on jessica, which has probably affected arisia's screen time. i guess it's a good thing arisia has a unique non-standard lantern uniform. that seems to be only thing that makes here visible in group shots.

----------


## Frontier

> I think Carol suffers a lot from every single writer giving her a new personality, and those personalities vary wildly in characterization. I would have thought Geoff writing her for what, nine years? would have stuck, and yet...  She would benefit a lot from both _better_ and _consistent_ characterization.


I would've thought between Johns' pushing her and GL:TAS that Carol would be way more prominent and consistent then she is right now, but alas...

----------


## silly



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> carol does need fixing if that hasn't happened yet. i'd be glad if dc gave attention to her more. has the murderous star sapphire and predator concept been retconed already?


It hasn't happened yet.  DC's idea of fixing Carol is to ignore the problem and hope it goes away.




> must admit every time I see them together I think of JLA year one, there was some serious flirtation between the two of them. Now I know Hal wouldn't go there (bro code) but maybe there was some untold hookup in the early days before Dinah and Ollie became, DINAH and OLLIE.


The "bro code" is meaningless to Green Lanterns (and former Green Lanterns)




> isn't Sunn a Vendetti creation? That might be why?


Ah yeah, I forgot where Sunn came from.  Well he's definitely not dead and of course Venditti will push his own creations.  It's not really an Arisia vs. Sunn thing, it's just more pointing out that the opportunities are there for Arisia to have a story.  Venditti is just choosing otherwise.




> I think Carol suffers a lot from every single writer giving her a new personality, and those personalities vary wildly in characterization. I would have thought Geoff writing her for what, nine years? would have stuck, and yet...  She would benefit a lot from both _better_ and _consistent_ characterization. 
> 
> "their great love story hasn't been written yet" is a good way to describe Hal and Carol. Most writers are more interested in breaking them up than actually writing them together, to the extent that I can't tell WHY they love each other (or at least why Hal loves Carol, since it often feels like she doesn't even like him that much) anymore.


Sigh... can't a new comic book day go by without me thinking about where it all went wrong with Carol?  I agree with everything here.  There was a point where all she needed was a good 2 or 3 issue arc to really establish herself as a strong character.  It may take a few more issues now.  More often than not, she's oversimplified by writers and used as a plot device where the purpose of her whole existence is to move the story forward for Hal or Kyle or whoever.  She's the damsel who needed rescuing, or a nagging girlfriend all to create conflict for Hal.  Even when she goes crazy and becomes evil Star Sapphire, it's all about Hal.  She can't even go crazy on her own like most people do.  And that's even before we get into the clusterf#@k that was the Kyle thing.  I can't wait to see how that problem is fixed.  Oh I know, "Dr, Manhattan made me love Kyle."  

At this point, with sales consistently dipping each month, I bet Venditti is waiting out the clock until it becomes someone else's problem.

Here's to you, Violet Lantern.  Someday your story will be told.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> a lot of people here seem to favor arisia more than carol (as hal's love interest). which is fine, i guess. but i think that relationship has been retconned away.
> 
> *when it comes to female lanterns, dc probably would want to focus attention on jessica, which has probably affected arisia's screen time.* i guess it's a good thing arisia has a unique non-standard lantern uniform. that seems to be only thing that makes here visible in group shots.


That is a shame, as she should be the premier female GL.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Even as a kid, I thought the Hal & Arisia thing was weird. I understand the wish fulfillment of being a kid, using your ring to age-up, and hook up with an adult.

I think Carol should star in an arc with John & Guy, two blokes she has zero romantic interest in. Naturally, Hal & Kyle would be the elephants in the room, but her interacting with men on a strictly platonic level would do her some good.

It would actually be really funny if Carol forged stronger bonds of friendship with John & Guy than Hal ever did.

Hal - Carol! You took my Bros!

Carol - So? Go hang out with Sinestro!

Hal - You wrong, Carol!

Having the love interest be better friends with main protagonist's comrades would create a different type of romantic conflict, imo.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.newsarama.com/34003-fan-f...al-jordan.html

----------


## liwanag

> That is a shame, as she should be the premier female GL.


hmm... i don't know... dc would probably want to go with the human female lantern over the non-earth one...

although i would want arisia to play a bigger role, or at least some role, in the corps. dc doesn't even have to force a relationship with hal. just say they parted on good terms and they're still close after all these years...

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> when it comes to female lanterns, dc probably would want to focus attention on jessica, which has probably affected arisia's screen time. i guess it's a good thing arisia has a unique non-standard lantern uniform. that seems to be only thing that makes here visible in group shots.


Lord I hope that isn't the reason, I prefer the just haven't had a time to get to her yet logic. I hope the people running DC aren't so limited to think, we can only use one female GL at a time. That kind of madness led to Kyle being the only GL for over a decade. However very few writers can handle a book with a large cast. Chris Claremont's don't grow on trees. This is why a lot of Legion reboots fail, because the writer has 3 or 4 characters they really have the voices for but ignore the rest. 

Gonna keep beating the drum for Hal and Arisia for another reason, one thing that HJ&tGLC seems to have gotten right is the return of "Action" Hal. Not incompetent, never have a plan Hal but 'action' Hal. Action Hal works when paired with Arisia, right now Hal with Carol would seem to mean a return of brooding, self doubting, navel gazing Hal which I have had quite enough of. Not Carol's fault per se, but in general that is what ends up happening when they are together for the most part.

----------


## Margaret

> Gonna keep beating the drum for Hal and Arisia for another reason, one thing that HJ&tGLC seems to have gotten right is the return of "Action" Hal. Not incompetent, never have a plan Hal but 'action' Hal.


Honestly I'm not sure if the current Hal isn't still "never have a plan". Venditti seems adamant about Hal being terrible at strategizing and planning.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Soranik seems a little steamed...

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


is that a Luck Lord in that drawing? Long time Legion fan and first thing I thought was "Luck Lord" they screwed my boy Lightning Lad over back in the day.

----------


## liwanag

> Lord I hope that isn't the reason, I prefer the just haven't had a time to get to her yet logic. I hope the people running DC aren't so limited to think, we can only use one female GL at a time. That kind of madness led to Kyle being the only GL for over a decade. However very few writers can handle a book with a large cast. Chris Claremont's don't grow on trees. This is why a lot of Legion reboots fail, because the writer has 3 or 4 characters they really have the voices for but ignore the rest. 
> 
> Gonna keep beating the drum for Hal and Arisia for another reason, one thing that HJ&tGLC seems to have gotten right is the return of "Action" Hal. Not incompetent, never have a plan Hal but 'action' Hal. Action Hal works when paired with Arisia, right now Hal with Carol would seem to mean a return of brooding, self doubting, navel gazing Hal which I have had quite enough of. Not Carol's fault per se, but in general that is what ends up happening when they are together for the most part.


Isn't Arisia supposed to be with Sodam Yat or someone else other than Hal nowadays?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

what is canon is impossible to know these days, he was barely seen in the new 52, not seen in Rebirth. Having seen socially is one thing but they were never imo great loves or anything. Initially back in the day Kilowog had a crush on her, there was Hal, and while I didn't follow Gardner's book closely she may have even dated Guy for a second when neither were Lanterns, as well as Yat. Listing Hal or Kyle's entanglements would take volumes. Point being I don't know if Yat exists is alive, associated with the Corps or Arisia.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hmm... i don't know... dc would probably want to go with the human female lantern over the non-earth one...
> 
> although i would want arisia to play a bigger role, or at least some role, in the corps. dc doesn't even have to force a relationship with hal. just say they parted on good terms and they're still close after all these years...


IMO, she is human looking enough. Plus, GL is supposed to lean heavily on the sci-fi, so having all the primary characters human kinda takes the cosmic element away from the franchise. Pushing all the alien GLs in the background, except the evil ones, seems wrong to me.

The more human GLs are introduced, the less development the alien GLs get.

Even if I had the power, I don't have the heart to kill off a character, but I still hold by the notion GL suffers from too many cast members.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> IMO, she is human looking enough. Plus, GL is supposed to lean heavily on the sci-fi, so having all the primary characters human kinda takes the cosmic element away from the franchise. Pushing all the alien GLs in the background, except the evil ones, seems wrong to me.
> 
> The more human GLs are introduced, the less development the alien GLs get.
> 
> Even if I had the power, I don't have the heart to kill off a character, but I still hold by the notion GL suffers from too many cast members.


i know.

when dc decided to add jesica and simon, they must have thought that there will be decreased attention on the existing lanterns that they have. i'm just glad that arisia got to star in gl:emerald knights.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Not that I put too much stock in it, but GL is failing the Bechdel test miserably.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> i know.
> 
> when dc decided to add jesica and simon, they must have thought that there will be decreased attention on the existing lanterns that they have. i'm just glad that arisia got to star in gl:emerald knights.


fads come in go but the great ones stand the test of time. Like Batman villains, a new writer will come on and try to push his creation repeatedly but rarely do they last. I remember when Hush and Black Mask were always used, now rarely mentioned. Bane's and Venom's (rare recent creations that seem to have longevity) are very hard to come by. I am not sold on Jessica and Simon standing the test of time, but Arisia is evergreen and timeless, she will rise again.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Jeez, did Kyle shrink in the wash?  I don't remember him being that small next to Hal.

----------


## Margaret

> Jeez, did Kyle shrink in the wash?  I don't remember him being that small next to Hal.


It's probably just the art inconsistency. And to be fair, Hal IS taller than Kyle.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's probably just the art inconsistency. And to be fair, Hal IS taller than Kyle.


Yeah he is, but this is almost like Batman and year one Dick Grayson.  And there goes another quarter into the "Carol & Kyle is creepy" jar.

----------


## Johnny

I boil it down to either artist interpretation or sometimes weird placement on the page. This is how Capullo drew the Bat family in the early New 52 days:




I mean Grayson can't be THAT much smaller than Bruce. lol And Tim basically looks younger than Damian which makes no sense. Artists just tend to draw the characters in a really weird way sometimes.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

They shaved a good 10 - 15 years off everyone in New52 so this kinda makes sense.  I guess.... freakin artists... well at least there's no political messages buried in Hal's tights.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> They shaved a good 10 - 15 years off everyone in New52 so this kinda makes sense.  I guess.... freakin artists... well at least there's no political messages buried in Hal's tights.


oh there's a message alright it is just not political.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to #19:

----------


## liwanag

matt damon??

----------


## j9ac9k

> Jeez, did Kyle shrink in the wash?  I don't remember him being that small next to Hal.


Pretty sure that's just persepctive - Kyle's a little further back than Hal.

----------


## jbmasta

> I boil it down to either artist interpretation or sometimes weird placement on the page. This is how Capullo drew the Bat family in the early New 52 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Grayson can't be THAT much smaller than Bruce. lol And Tim basically looks younger than Damian which makes no sense. Artists just tend to draw the characters in a really weird way sometimes.


Dick looks like a teenager going to prom.

----------


## silly

i'd just like to state that IF armie hammer does get to portray hal in the dceu, that will mean that hal, bruce, and aquaman will be much taller than superman.

----------


## Johnny

He won't, so I guess Clark should only worry about Aquamomoa and Batfleck. Mostly about the former, haha.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'd just like to state that IF armie hammer does get to portray hal in the dceu, that will mean that hal, bruce, and aquaman will be much taller than superman.


I find that funny as heck.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal should have responded: John, now you sound like *the man!* I better summon Ollie to deprogram you.

Wait...I don't think they brought back the Hard traveling Heroes continuity.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal should have responded: John, now you sound like *the man!* I better summon Ollie to deprogram you.
> 
> Wait...I don't think they brought back the Hard traveling Heroes continuity.


it looks like from recent solicits, oliver is reconnecting with the justice league. 

they better not leave out hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> it looks like from recent solicits, oliver is reconnecting with the justice league. 
> 
> they better not leave out hal.


Well there is that Flash team up coming.  But I don't see them bringing Hal back in the League unless they kick out Simon & Jessica, otherwise the Justice League will start to look like the Corps.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Pretty sure that's just persepctive - Kyle's a little further back than Hal.


Yeah, or at least it is the intention.  You can see Kyles ring sparklies going behind Hal.  It's just other things make it seem like they're next to each other.  Same foot and head size.

While we're on art, I must admit (and this may not be the fault of the artist because we don't know exactly what directions they are given) that several times I'm noticing that the facial expressions don't really match the dialog.  It seems like during these talking panels, everyone is stuck in that stern super serious smell a fart in an elevator grin.

----------


## Frontier

> it looks like from recent solicits, oliver is reconnecting with the justice league. 
> 
> they better not leave out hal.


It's a Hard Traveling Heroes arc. Hal *has* to show up. 

But I imagine it won't be until near the end of it. Save the best for last after all  :Wink: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Just looking at some sales figures because... well I got nothing better to do.  It sort of occurred to me that DC screwed up a little by pushing Simon & Jessica in their own title over Hal.  It's no secret sales are down, but they're down below New52 levels now.  I'm sure there's some way to spin and sugar coat the stats (at least it's not Aquaman) but looking at the rest of the big books there was a consistent approach.  Bring the characters back to their core.  To me, Green Lanterns probably fits better with New52 than rebirth.  I'm not saying Simon & Jessica are bad, I just think the franchise might've been better served if there was a book called Green Lantern that starred Hal, and another book called Green lantern Corps where the rest (including S&J) hang out.  They're new so why not have them learn GL stuff from the corp instead of now where they're just making it up.  I know from the previews in a few months we'll see Simon & Jessica visit the Corps but that's just a one and done thing.

----------


## Johnny

Both titles are doing the same numbers. Putting Hal's name on one of them didn't help his book, so I doubt Jessica and Simon are to blame for their book's sales being down. Rebirth just didn't do the GL line a lot of favors for some reason. As we've seen when DC is determined to push certain characters, they would do so regardless of sales numbers. Cyborg and Jaime Reyes are good examples for that. I'm guessing after #25 HJ&TGLC would become a monthly title and GLs would still be twice a month for a while longer since it's supposed to be the main Green Lantern book.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It's a Hard Traveling Heroes arc. Hal *has* to show up. 
> 
> But I imagine it won't be until near the end of it. Save the best for last after all .


When Hal appeared in the current "Green Arrow" book, they appeared to be pretty close.  So yes, I would think that if they're using that name they'd have to include Hal in _some_ way... right?!

----------


## Johnny

I'm still not sure if his appearance was meant to be canonical in that book. At one point they had Felicity in the New 52 Green Arrow title too and there hasn't been a thing about her since Percy started writing the book.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Just looking at some sales figures because... well I got nothing better to do.  It sort of occurred to me that DC screwed up a little by pushing Simon & Jessica in their own title over Hal.  It's no secret sales are down, but they're down below New52 levels now.  I'm sure there's some way to spin and sugar coat the stats (at least it's not Aquaman) but looking at the rest of the big books there was a consistent approach.  Bring the characters back to their core.  To me, Green Lanterns probably fits better with New52 than rebirth.  I'm not saying Simon & Jessica are bad, I just think the franchise might've been better served if there was a book called Green Lantern that starred Hal, and another book called Green lantern Corps where the rest (including S&J) hang out.  They're new so why not have them learn GL stuff from the corp instead of now where they're just making it up.  I know from the previews in a few months we'll see Simon & Jessica visit the Corps but that's just a one and done thing.


Perhaps but there's a bit more to it than that.

Rebirth hasn't helped the GL corner of the DCU anywhere near as much as it's benefitted others. Like you say it's goal was to 'bring the characters back to their core', something that GL didn't drastically need at the time. Certainly as far as Hal is concerned, he's already experienced his 'rebirth' in 2004 and doesn't need it again. The franchise has been on a commercial tail-spin for several years now. You can either blame the 2011 movie debacle or Johns vacating his post at the helm, anyone can take their pick on that. The days of 4 or even 5 titles a month is a pipe-dream in the current market. The GL brand is comparatively low on DC's priorities right now, certainly in relation to recent years. Of course, they'll always be publishing something. As an initiative 'Rebirth' has an endgame in mind and I'm pretty sure that it won't involve the GL characters in any major way.

Maybe the structure of the 'Rebirth' books could have been handled differently and they might have performed better in the current market. The truth is that DC aren't pushing it as vigorously as in times past. The titles themselves have been pretty good quality so it's best to concentrate more on that really.

----------


## Frontier

If someone told you they weren't a fan of Hal or found him to be a very unlikable or bland character, what would you recommend they read/watch that might change their opinion?

My first thought usually goes to _Green Lantern: The Animated Series_.

----------


## vartox

> If someone told you they weren't a fan of Hal or found him to be a very unlikable or bland character, what would you recommend they read/watch that might change their opinion?
> 
> My first thought usually goes to _Green Lantern: The Animated Series_.


I saw a lot of people saying King's Darkseid War: Green Lantern issue turned them around on Hal when it came out. It's a one shot too that's only tangentially related to the Darkseid War story so it functions as a standalone issue too. 

I also like to recommend New Frontier. It's an ensemble cast but Hal and J'onn are basically co-leads and there's a lot of great characterization all around plus it's just good in general.

GLTAS is a great rec too, Hal is very likeable and charming in it  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> If someone told you they weren't a fan of Hal or found him to be a very unlikable or bland character, what would you recommend they read/watch that might change their opinion?
> 
> My first thought usually goes to _Green Lantern: The Animated Series_.


a lot of writers had been hit or miss with hal. justice league war was just absurd in its portrayal of hal. 

green lantern animated series will be my most favorite portrayal of hal. 

i'd recommend justice league doom too.

----------


## liwanag

> 


just gotta say, that show really had cool fight scenes. not over the top gundam wing craziness, but cool nonetheless.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Margaret

> a lot of writers had been hit or miss with hal. justice league war was just absurd in its portrayal of hal. 
> 
> green lantern animated series will be my most favorite portrayal of hal. 
> 
> i'd recommend justice league doom too.


Strangely enough, I have a couple of friends who actually got into Green Lantern and Hal in particular because of Justice League War. I don't understand. That has to be one of the worst rendition of Hal in any media form. Other than the looks, he was nothing like Hal Jordan.

----------


## jbmasta

To launch off the best introduction to Hal, what do you think are the best ways to introduce the other Earth Lanterns, in any media, to people who haven't quite warmed to them?

----------


## Frontier

> To launch off the best introduction to Hal, what do you think are the best ways to introduce the other Earth Lanterns, in any media, to people who haven't quite warmed to them?


Hmm..

John -> DCAU 

Guy -> _Brave and the Bold_/_GL:TAS_

Kyle -> _Superman: The Animated Series_  (for lack of any other option  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## liwanag

> Strangely enough, I have a couple of friends who actually got into Green Lantern and Hal in particular because of Justice League War. I don't understand. That has to be one of the worst rendition of Hal in any media form. Other than the looks, he was nothing like Hal Jordan.


Agree. Hal was treated like a frat boy in that movie.

On a another note, its been a while since Hal was part of the DCAU. Instead of the plsnned Harley and Batman movie, I'm hoping foa Sinestro Corps War, or Blackest Night adaption.

----------


## liwanag

> If someone told you they weren't a fan of Hal or found him to be a very unlikable or bland character, what would you recommend they read/watch that might change their opinion?
> 
> My first thought usually goes to _Green Lantern: The Animated Series_.


How could I have forgotten First Flight and Emerald Knights....

----------


## Johnny

> Agree. Hal was treated like a frat boy in that movie.
> 
> On a another note, its been a while since Hal was part of the DCAU. Instead of the plsnned Harley and Batman movie, I'm hoping foa Sinestro Corps War, or Blackest Night adaption.


If they do that, you know it's not coming out before 2020.

----------


## vartox

Surprise, Armie Hammer was never in talks for GL  :Stick Out Tongue:  At least he's not going to joke about it online anymore, that shit isn't fun as a disappointed fan https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...antern-rumors/




> If they do that, you know it's not coming out before 2020.


I'll be stunned if we get anything GL related in 2020 or beyond, either!

----------


## Johnny

I'm glad he didn't keep doing that crap any further. I never had any illusions that there could be something true about the rumors and in his defense he wasn't the one who started those rumors, he just decided to hop on the free publicity train. Still, I don't think it's the smartest thing for actors to amuse themselves at fans' expense like that. These guys' job is to sell tickets, logic would tell you that you wouldn't want to alienate a portion of your potential customer base like that. Unless you think the character you want to joke about is seen as a laughing stock I guess, so let's just make fun of his fans for it.

----------


## liwanag

> Surprise, Armie Hammer was never in talks for GL  At least he's not going to joke about it online anymore, that shit isn't fun as a disappointed fan https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/04...antern-rumors/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be stunned if we get anything GL related in 2020 or beyond, either!


first, dan amboyer. then armie hammer.

sigh...

----------


## Johnny

You mean the "drone pilot"? You believed his trolling too? Jeez, DC must have really been treating us GL fans like crap when we get our hopes up anytime some idiot actor decides to amuse himself at our expense. With that being said, fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. The one time I actually wanted to believe a rumor about a GL casting was the Chris Pine nonsense from some years ago. When the scoopers were swearing up an down that he was going to be announced at CC 2015 or whenever it was and it ended up amounting to less than dog shit, I knew never to trust what anyone says unless it comes straight from the studio or the trades. Any other source is just click bait bullshit. I'm glad I never believed the Armie Hammer hype or the Gyllenhall rumors before him, or that other guy with the big ears whose name I can't remember. Don't believe any of the BS you read on twitter folks.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## SebastianS

Does anyone still believe Warner/DC really has a plan for a "Green Lantern Corps" movie? Heck, the way I see it, it is patently clear the studio is ready to cut all ties with the greater shared-universe. Justice League is the deal breaker.

Compare it to Disney/Marvel: It plans to release 3 superhero movies in 2018 (Black Panther -already in production-, Avengers -already in production-, and Ant-Man and the Wasp -rumoured to begin production in July-), and 2 more in 2019 (Captain Marvel, and Avengers -already in production-).

In the meantime, Warner/DC: plans to release 2 superhero movies in 2018 (Flash -which is in development hell-, and Aquaman -still in prepropduction and delayed-), 1 in 2019 (Untitled), and 2 in 2020 (Cyborg, and Green Lantern Corps). And on top of that, we continue to hear how the studio has some unscheduled movies in the work (Justice League 2, The Batman, Man of Steel 2, Suicide Squad 2, Gotham City Sirens). This, to me, speaks of the willingness of the studio to move away from the "original" plan if Justice League doesn't turn the tide in their favour.

----------


## silly

> Does anyone still believe Warner/DC really has a plan for a "Green Lantern Corps" movie? Heck, the way I see it, it is patently clear the studio is ready to cut all ties with the greater shared-universe. Justice League is the deal breaker.
> 
> Compare it to Disney/Marvel: It plans to release 3 superhero movies in 2018 (Black Panther -already in production-, Avengers -already in production-, and Ant-Man and the Wasp -rumoured to begin production in July-), and 2 more in 2019 (Captain Marvel, and Avengers -already in production-).
> 
> In the meantime, Warner/DC: plans to release 2 superhero movies in 2018 (Flash -which is in development hell-, and Aquaman -still in prepropduction and delayed-), 1 in 2019 (Untitled), and 2 in 2020 (Cyborg, and Green Lantern Corps). And on top of that, we continue to hear how the studio has some unscheduled movies in the work (Justice League 2, The Batman, Man of Steel 2, Suicide Squad 2, Gotham City Sirens). This, to me, speaks of the willingness of the studio to move away from the "original" plan if Justice League doesn't turn the tide in their favour.


i just wish wb had more faith with their dc line.

----------


## SebastianS

> i just wish wb had more faith with their dc line.


Meh. I am way past the point where I wish any goodwill toward WB. I am ready to see the original idea and the current direction scrapped, followed by 5 years of no DC line movies, and then a form of glorious rebirth under a different direction. I am just sincerely not interested in the "grim and gritty" take the DC films are most associated with.

----------


## liwanag

> Meh. I am way past the point where I wish any goodwill toward WB. I am ready to see the original idea and the current direction scrapped, followed by 5 years of no DC line movies, and then a form of glorious rebirth under a different direction. I am just sincerely not interested in the "grim and gritty" take the DC films are most associated with.


stooooop.... lets not get drastic on this.... there is still hope.... even after armie hammer....

----------


## liwanag

> Meh. I am way past the point where I wish any goodwill toward WB. I am ready to see the original idea and the current direction scrapped, followed by 5 years of no DC line movies, and then a form of glorious rebirth under a different direction. I am just sincerely not interested in the "grim and gritty" take the DC films are most associated with.


stooooop.... lets not get drastic on this.... there is still hope.... even after armie hammer....

----------


## Johnny

> stooooop.... lets not get drastic on this.... there is still hope.... even after armie hammer....


Come on, at this point we should all know better. This is what WB thinks of Hal Jordan:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Come on, at this point we should all know better. This is what WB thinks of Hal Jordan:


I don't take it personally as a Hal fan I don't think they have faith in any of their properties right now.

----------


## SebastianS

> I don't take it personally as a Hal fan I don't think they have faith in any of their properties right now.


Yeah. No way this is GLC-limited. As I said before, Flash, Aquaman and Cyborg seem to be going nowhere too: Even if they do get to be released at all, I wouldn't be surprised if they are pushed back/redrafted/reshoot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Two words: no fear.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

WB made the mistake of putting their Universe in the wrong hands.

WB is to blame for their bad terrible behind the scenes hiring practices.

The DCEU is a prime example of no bad characters, just bad creative teams.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Come on, at this point we should all know better. This is what WB thinks of Hal Jordan:


That Neal Adams art is great.

No worries, Hal.....haters are gonna hate.

----------


## liwanag

> 


these two really need a rematch...

----------


## liwanag

> Come on, at this point we should all know better. This is what WB thinks of Hal Jordan:


looks like it. perhaps i should just put my faith on video games like injustice.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't take it personally as a Hal fan I don't think they have faith in any of their properties right now.


except batman and harley quinn of course...

----------


## SebastianS

I was wondering, we are well past Green Lantern #500, right? If so, don't you find it disappointing it seem no one noticed?

----------


## Frontier

> I was wondering, we are well past Green Lantern #500, right? If so, don't you find it disappointing it seem no one noticed?


Huh...you would've thought DC would make a bigger deal out of that, especially with their renumbering of other books.

----------


## liwanag

> Huh...you would've thought DC would make a bigger deal out of that, especially with their renumbering of other books.




i'm just glad they didn't forget the 75th anniversary where we had a lot of awesome variant covers.

----------


## Johnny

> Strangely enough, I have a couple of friends who actually got into Green Lantern and Hal in particular because of Justice League War. I don't understand. That has to be one of the worst rendition of Hal in any media form. Other than the looks, he was nothing like Hal Jordan.


The New 52 version of Hal seems to be really popular inside and outside of comics. I have no idea why.

----------


## liwanag

> The New 52 version of Hal seems to be really popular inside and outside of comics. I have no idea why.


must be the shoulder pads.

----------


## silly

> must be the shoulder pads.


the nu 52 shoulder pads are ok. remember jl:war?

----------


## Johnny

If we ever see Hal in this animated universe again, hopefully they change the costume a bit. I get that he is young and brash there and all that, but the football jock outfit's gotta go.

----------


## silly

> If we ever see Hal in this animated universe again, hopefully they change the costume a bit. I get that he is young and brash there and all that, but the football jock outfit's gotta go.


more so than the costume, i'd rather hal be portrayed as more mature and competent than he was in jl: war. he can still be funny and respectable at the same time.

----------


## Margaret

> If we ever see Hal in this animated universe again, hopefully they change the costume a bit. I get that he is young and brash there and all that, but the football jock outfit's gotta go.


I don't remember young Hal ever being that obnoxious and incompetent, but well, anyone paired with Batman suddenly becomes idiotic and impulsive anyway

----------


## silly

> I don't remember young Hal ever being that obnoxious and incompetent, but well, anyone paired with Batman suddenly becomes idiotic and impulsive anyway


hal in justice league doom was different from the hal in jl:war. in doom, where nathan fillion was va, hal had the swagger but was still heroic and respectable.

----------


## Johnny

> hal in justice league doom was different from the hal in jl:war. in doom, where nathan fillion was va, hal had the swagger but was still heroic and respectable.


That movie was one of Hal's best adaptations in other media. I especially liked the scene where contrary to the others, Hal doesn't judge Batman for his actions, only thinks it was stupid that he allowed the plans to fall into the wrong hands. They had a good dynamic in the movie without making Hal look like a chump.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

So the new solicits came out for July.  Are we looking forward to anything, or feeling kinda meh?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Does anyone have the panel during Geoff Johns' run where Hal mentioned wanting to punch John when they first met?

Dealing with John & Oliver during that time probably helped Parallax....j/k.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Just one word: OUTRAGEOUS!!!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal can be in some very funny moments without acting like an airhead.

----------


## liwanag

> So the new solicits came out for July.  Are we looking forward to anything, or feeling kinda meh?


kinda hoping for something to happen on earth. hal and the gang have been out in space so long.  i guess they'll be just as long as jesica and simon are in the league.

i wonder how long dc plans on keeping either jesica and simon as part of the league.

because as for hal, i have to remind myself that he does a life here on earth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> kinda hoping for something to happen on earth. hal and the gang have been out in space so long.  i guess they'll be just as long as jesica and simon are in the league.
> 
> i wonder how long dc plans on keeping either jesica and simon as part of the league.
> 
> because as for hal, i have to remind myself that he does a life here on earth.


Hal really should be on Earth.

----------


## liwanag

hal should get back on earth.

and be with the league. 

have tom and jillian and the rest of his family show up again.

have hector and tattoed man and the rest of his rogues get some screen time...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Good times....before stuff got really dark.

[img]https://***********/majorspoilers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/JohnStewart28.jpg?w=650[/img]

We get that Hal can overcome great fear, and that makes him extraordinary & weird (imo). Still, putting such a character in Earth bound settings can be fun.

Hal has funny history with so many people, on so many levels. His relationships with Ollie, Dinah, Roy, John Stewart, Arisia, and Barry all happened on Earth.

Simon & Jessica should have gone to space with Hal on Earth, imo. The supporting cast adds to Hal's appeal, not just the cosmic action hero.

----------


## Johnny

> So the new solicits came out for July.  Are we looking forward to anything, or feeling kinda meh?


Green Lantern-wise, other than Van Sciver's art, not much. Also I'm pretty sure the book is going monthly soon.

----------


## liwanag

> Green Lantern-wise, other than Van Sciver's art, not much. Also I'm pretty sure the book is going monthly soon.


why do you say that? sales?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hal should get back on earth.
> 
> and be with the league. 
> 
> have tom and jillian and the rest of his family show up again.
> 
> have hector and tattoed man and the rest of his rogues get some screen time...


I forgot about Tom. I'm not to sure about Jillian. She seemed more like a booty call.

----------


## liwanag

> I forgot about Tom. I'm not to sure about Jillian. She seemed more like a booty call.


well, i found her interesting enough, although it looks like she'll be stuck in comics limbo along with the rest of the hal's supporting cast from earth.

----------


## Johnny

> hal should get back on earth.
> 
> and be with the league. 
> 
> have tom and jillian and the rest of his family show up again.
> 
> have hector and tattoed man and the rest of his rogues get some screen time...


He does need some time on Earth but I don't think he needs to be in the League. Even after he came back he didn't immediately become a permanent JL member again, he showed up occasionally but the League's Lantern at the time was still John. In fact I believe Hal insisted that John remain on the team.

----------


## Johnny

> why do you say that? sales?


Yeah I noticed that seems to happen once the bi-weekly books drop below 30K. That's what happened to Deathstroke, Cyborg and now Aquaman. I'm thinking Green Arrow is next and HJ after.

----------


## Frontier

> So the new solicits came out for July.  Are we looking forward to anything, or feeling kinda meh?


I guess we now have confirmation that Tomar-Tu killed Romat-Ru and covered it up...

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah I noticed that seems to happen once the bi-weekly books drop below 30K. That's what happened to Deathstroke, Cyborg and now Aquaman. I'm thinking Green Arrow is next and HJ after.


that would be weird if that happens and green lanterns still comes out twice a month.

----------


## Johnny

> Just one word: OUTRAGEOUS!!!


Thank god for these forums, I wouldn't even remember some of that stuff otherwise.

----------


## Johnny

> that would be weird if that happens and green lanterns still comes out twice a month.


Green Lanterns is supposed to be the main GL title, I won't be surprised if it keeps coming out twice a month for a while longer.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The thing with Jillian, what is the point if Hal is in love with Carol?

At best, Jillian represents Hal's reckless & carefree side which should have been expanded upon. Sometimes, Carol is presented as a wet blanket while Jillian could feed off Hal's high-risk nature.

Being carefree (Jillian) vs anchored (Carol) could make an interesting triangle.

Jillian would be that one person not trying to get Hal to be more stable like Carol, Barry, John, and even Bats.

I could see Ollie rooting for Jillian.

Does Ollie & Carol have any significant panel time?

Ollie sounds like the audience surrogate (or me as a kid) with the panels I posted previously.

----------


## Frontier

> Just one word: OUTRAGEOUS!!!


God I love Dinah.

----------


## liwanag

> He does need some time on Earth but I don't think he needs to be in the League. Even after he came back he didn't immediately become a permanent JL member again, he showed up occasionally but the League's Lantern at the time was still John. In fact I believe Hal insisted that John remain on the team.


i'd just like hal to be with clark, bruce, barry, and the rest of the uhmm.. dc pantheon. kinda like wishing to see your starting 5 dream team playing on the olympics.

if the league had a different line up right now, i wouldn't feel hal is missing the party.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Thank god for these forums, I wouldn't even remember some of that stuff otherwise.


I love the silver age. Where else can your bro, in full custom, wearing that head gear, gives his unflattering opinion on your girlfriend (before his own lover walks in and gives him a piece of her mind).

Hal is deadpan through the whole scene. That is comedy gold!!!

Hal has some pretty interesting relationships, keep him away from Batman & Sinestro.

----------


## liwanag

> The thing with Jillian, what is the point if Hal is in love with Carol?
> 
> At best, Jillian represents Hal's reckless & carefree side which should have been expanded upon. Sometimes, Carol is presented as a wet blanket while Jillian could feed off Hal's high-risk nature.
> 
> Being carefree (Jillian) vs anchored (Carol) could make an interesting triangle.
> 
> Jillian would be that one person not trying to get Hal to be more stable like Carol, Barry, John, and even Bats.
> 
> I could see Ollie rooting for Jillian.
> ...


i'm messed up when it comes to jillian. 

i prefer hal to be with carol... but this whole carol and kyle nonsense left a bad taste that i'd like to move away from carol and go with jillian.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'd just like hal to be with clark, bruce, barry, and the rest of the uhmm.. dc pantheon. kinda like wishing to see your starting 5 dream team playing on the olympics.
> 
> *if the league had a different line up right now, i wouldn't feel hal is missing the party.*


The league is beyond boring with that fixed line-up. The constant exclusion of Hal makes that line up look...less than natural.

----------


## liwanag

> Just one word: OUTRAGEOUS!!!


curious... why is ollie wearing that headgear?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'm messed up when it comes to jillian. 
> 
> i prefer hal to be with carol... but this whole carol and kyle nonsense left a bad taste that i'd like to move away from carol and go with jillian.


I think Hal & Carol should go through a long stretch as just friends before they give it another try.

----------


## Johnny

Decent scene from an otherwise subpar movie:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> curious... why is ollie wearing that headgear?


I have no idea, but he's owing it!

Ollie is so flamboyant...he's not just the anti-Katar, he's also the anti-Barry.

I would love a JL line-up to include Hal, Ollie, Barry, & Katar. The character moments would be fun to read.

----------


## liwanag

> The league is beyond boring with that fixed line-up. The constant exclusion of Hal makes that line up look...less than natural.


i guess i'm just not satisfied how hal is so... distant from the dcu, dctv, and especially the dceu. same feeling i got with jl: generations lost. i have nothing against jaime, it's just that i would have prefered ted to be with his buddies... and ted being dead didn't help either.

----------


## liwanag

> i'm messed up when it comes to jillian. 
> 
> i prefer hal to be with carol... but this whole carol and kyle nonsense left a bad taste that i'd like to move away from carol and go with jillian.



i would have chosen arisia, but i'm so ready for hal to get back earthside.

----------


## liwanag

> I have no idea, but he's owing it!
> 
> Ollie is so flamboyant...he's not just the anti-Katar, he's also the anti-Barry.
> 
> I would love a JL line-up to include Hal, Ollie, Barry, & Katar. The character moments would be fun to read.



ok now, if we're using that line up for the league (or even just a branch of it), i'd pick hal, barry, oliver and dinah, along with katar, shayera, ray, and ralph... and zatanna.

----------


## liwanag

> Decent scene from an otherwise subpar movie:


it was cool...

although i was surprised how they (even in the comics) tried to establish bruce and hal's relationship.

even in the coming 2017 event.. hal, as batman's closest ally?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i guess i'm just not satisfied how hal is so... distant from the dcu, dctv, and especially the dceu. same feeling i got with jl: generations lost. i have nothing against jaime, it's just that i would have prefered ted to be with his buddies... and ted being dead didn't help either.


I think it's rubbish for keeping Hal out the DCEU. It just shows how weak the folks at WB are. The Hulk has two letdown films, yet they stuck with him. Marvel made a raccoon & a tree household names. RDJ was on the outs yet Marvel hired him.

WB is weak for sacking their cosmic corner. With Star Wars, Guardians, & Thor poised to rake in the cash, DC should at least try to utilize their cosmic properties.

On the comics side, I see no reason for Hal to be marginalized. He should be able to divide his time between Earth & space.

I gave up on the animation & TV side.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> ok now, if we're using that line up for the league (or even just a branch of it), i'd pick hal, barry, oliver and dinah, along with katar, shayera, ray, and ralph... and zatanna.


The current folks in charge of DC seem obsessed with the silver age, yet they refuse to embrace the silver age Justice League. I thought they were getting back to that point during the Trinity War, but I was mistaken.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> that would be weird if that happens and green lanterns still comes out twice a month.


I think Green Lanterns is in the same boat as Hal & GLC.  They're all bunched together in sales.

----------


## liwanag

> I think it's rubbish for keeping Hal out the DCEU. It just shows how weak the folks at WB are. The Hulk has two letdown films, yet they stuck with him. Marvel made a raccoon & a tree household names. RDJ was on the outs yet Marvel hired him.
> 
> WB is weak for sacking their cosmic corner. With Star Wars, Guardians, & Thor poised to rake in the cash, DC should at least try to utilize their cosmic properties.
> 
> On the comics side, I see no reason for Hal to be marginalized. He should be able to divide his time between Earth & space.
> 
> I gave up on the animation & TV side.


Man, I'm soooo jealous of Guardians. That could have been Hal, Kilowog, Arisia, Ch'p, and Salaak right there. There, I've admitted I'm jealous of MCU. I'm not ashamed to say so.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Good times....before stuff got really dark.
> 
> [img]https://***********/majorspoilers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/JohnStewart28.jpg?w=650[/img]


You're not kidding.  Isn't this right before Star Sapphire kills Katma?

----------


## Frontier

I guess I'm the only one who cares about Tomar-Tu  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> I think it's rubbish for keeping Hal out the DCEU. It just shows how weak the folks at WB are. The Hulk has two letdown films, yet they stuck with him. Marvel made a raccoon & a tree household names. RDJ was on the outs yet Marvel hired him.
> 
> WB is weak for sacking their cosmic corner. With Star Wars, Guardians, & Thor poised to rake in the cash, DC should at least try to utilize their cosmic properties.
> 
> On the comics side, I see no reason for Hal to be marginalized. He should be able to divide his time between Earth & space.
> 
> I gave up on the animation & TV side.


Years ago, I would have understood why WB isn't pushing their DC properties. Of course they're busy with Harry Potter, I said to myself.
But now...

----------


## liwanag

> I guess I'm the only one who cares about Tomar-Tu .


Sorry dude, I do too... to some extent..

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Man, I'm soooo jealous of Guardians. That could have been Hal, Kilowog, Arisia, Ch'p, and Salaak right there. There, I've admitted I'm jealous of MCU. I'm not ashamed to say so.


WB could have made GL a cosmic version of "Training Day" with Sinestro as Denzel, and Hal as Ethan.

----------


## liwanag

> You're not kidding.  Isn't this right before Star Sapphire kills Katma?


Current continuity: how did Katma die again? Because I'm hoping that Czrol gets redeemed from all the wrong things she did as Sapphire before.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You're not kidding.  Isn't this right before Star Sapphire kills Katma?


Sadly, yes. This was the beginning of the end for John, imo.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i'm messed up when it comes to jillian. 
> 
> i prefer hal to be with carol... but this whole carol and kyle nonsense left a bad taste that i'd like to move away from carol and go with jillian.


I think whatever plan DC had for a love triangle with Jillian and Carol came and went.  Jillian was really just a rebound girl if I remember.  Carol was married to some guy that we never actually see on panel because nothing in Carol's life is ever that important that it's worth seeing.... and Hal was feeling like Hal so he needed some company.

----------


## liwanag

> WB could have made GL a cosmic version of "Training Day" with Sinestro as Denzel, and Hal as Ethan.


I would like to watch something like that. The fall of Sinestro or something. Sinestro would have been epic.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I guess I'm the only one who cares about Tomar-Tu .


I just have too much on my plate at the moment with the whole DCEU, slipping sales, Armie hammer's nonsense...

----------


## Frontier

> WB could have made GL a cosmic version of "Training Day" with Sinestro as Denzel, and Hal as Ethan.


So _Green Lantern: First Flight_  :Wink: ?



> Current continuity: how did Katma die again? Because I'm hoping that Czrol gets redeemed from all the wrong things she did as Sapphire before.


Maybe her death is tied to Xanshi now? I think the flashback to John setting off it's destruction in Van Jensen's GLC run is the first and only time we had actually seen her alive in a flashback since the reboot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Years ago, I would have understood why WB isn't pushing their DC properties. Of course they're busy with Harry Potter, I said to myself.
> But now...


I don't feel too bad as WB is woefully under utilizing the heroes currently on screen. It proves it's not the characters, but the less than creative people behind the scenes.

I love the MCU. I should be equally loving the DCEU, too.

My glass of superhero films between the big two should not be half full.

----------


## liwanag

> Maybe her death is tied to Xanshi now? I think the flashback to John setting off it's destruction in Van Jensen's GLC run is the first and only time we had actually seen her alive in a flashback since the reboot.


That would be interesting, especially since I like Fatality's origin.

----------


## liwanag

> So _Green Lantern: First Flight_ ?
> 
> .


Yes, a live action First Flight please. I'd love to see Hal go super Saiyan.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't feel too bad as WB is woefully under utilizing the heroes currently on screen. It proves it's not the characters, but the less than creative people behind the scenes.
> 
> I love the MCU. I should be equally loving the DCEU, too.
> 
> My glass of superhero films between the big two should not be half full.


Someone should really take point on the direction of the DCEU.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So _Green Lantern: First Flight_ ?


First Flight should have been live action. That remains my favorite Hal solo non-comics adventure.




> Maybe her death is tied to Xanshi now? I think the flashback to John setting off it's destruction in Van Jensen's GLC run is the first and only time we had actually seen her alive in a flashback since the reboot.


Kat should be the GL Queen.

I still don't understand how the various tragedies in John's life were never reversed. Making his character so dark did nothing for him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Someone should really take point on the direction of the DCEU.


I thought that was Geoff Johns' job, but I'm not his biggest fan. I am not sure when his presence will be felt on these films.

The perception is that he is supposed to be bringing the films out of the dark, and into the light.

----------


## Johnny

> Yes, a live action First Flight please. I'd love to see Hal go super Saiyan.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I thought that was Geoff Johns' job, but I'm not his biggest fan. I am not sure when his presence will be felt on these films.
> 
> The perception is that he is supposed to be bringing the films out of the dark, and into the light.


Geoff Johns had a hand in the first GL movie, though with a lot less power than he has now.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I still don't understand how the various tragedies in John's life were never reversed. Making his character so dark did nothing for him.


Dark and brooding is the flavor of the month.  See: Man of Steel.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal is not a normal guy. He has the ability to overcome great fear. He will stand up to any bully, without a ring, plan, or back-up. The ring just makes it easier for him to do so, but it also presents some pretty powerful bullies for Hal to face. I think what makes Hal human, and interesting when not in battle is his supporting cast, is the company he keeps. The supporting cast & allies is what humanizes him. Trying to change his personality has only hurt him. Separating him from key characters, or refusing to highlight past experiences has not helped.

Hal has been through hell & back with Barry & Ollie (all three have died). Hal has a lot of history with John Stewart, but that never gets brought up, or expanded.

To me, Dick, Alfred, and Gordon makes Batman human to me. You can't have a good run without at least two of those three characters in Bruce's life, imo.

Believe it or not, I enjoy Batman & Sinestro. They are larger than life. However, both are self-important wind-bags. For the last few years, Geoff, has went above & beyond linking Hal to those two. I think that has hurt Hal, personally. I think Hal is vain (like Oliver), but not over the top, like those two fear mongers. He only comes out looking weaker.

I think what Ollie, Barry, and even John all have in common is their decidedly human perspectives & backgrounds. I think those relationships did more to challenge the high-flying test pilot to confront truths about life he never considered. Writers need to get back to that.

I like that First Flight did not try to make Hal out to be this normal Joe, that's Kyle. He was always more, the ring just gave him the genuine opportunity to shine, pun intended.

The way he was able to seamlessly break down the duties of a GL in front of the Guardians was awesome. Hal was like: beat cop....so was my uncle (IIRC).

He was surrounded by aliens off the planet, and he did not even blink.

Hal being able to break down cosmic events into layman's terms works great. 

Embrace the comic book madness, DC & WB.



Edit

Damn.....look at that rant.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Geoff Johns had a hand in the first GL movie, though with a lot less power than he has now.


Most of the fail concepts used in the GL film were all from the modern era. The Emotional Spectrum, and Parallax should have been saved for sequels.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Dark and brooding is the flavor of the month.  See: Man of Steel.


John has been dark & brooding for decades. Then, they made him ultra serious. John is one character that could have benefited from a serious rebirth.

Making Superman dark & brooding on screen was a bad move. It is one thing to do a dark comic story for an insulated reading audience, but not a film about Superman that millions across the world would consider viewing.

----------


## liwanag

> Most of the fail concepts used in the GL film were all from the modern era. The Emotional Spectrum, and Parallax should have been saved for sequels.


much later sequels.

my first gl movie would have been similar to first flight/training day. abin sur giving hal his power ring. sinestro training hal. fall of sinsetro.

my second film would have been rise of the manhunters. manhunters being able to infiltrate oa. clues of the guardians deceit hinted throughout the film. 

my third would be straight out sinestro corps war/saving private ryan/lone survivor type story.

i guess my fourth would be the revelation of the guardians secret by the arrival of the red lanterns. lethal weapon type story.

blackest night would be just awesome. world war z type of film filled with zombie lanterns.

of course i have to figure out how to fit razer and aya in there eventually (and star sapphire).

----------


## liwanag

> much later sequels.
> 
> my first gl movie would have been similar to first flight/training day. abin sur giving hal his power ring. sinestro training hal. fall of sinsetro.
> 
> my second film would have been rise of the manhunters. manhunters being able to infiltrate oa. clues of the guardians deceit hinted throughout the film. 
> 
> my third would be straight out sinestro corps war/saving private ryan/lone survivor type story.
> 
> i guess my fourth would be the revelation of the guardians secret by the arrival of the red lanterns. lethal weapon type story.
> ...


and with all of this, not forgetting to include hal in the justice league movies.

and probably a team up movie with the flash...

if only there was one earth in the multiverse these dreams were happening. sigh....

----------


## liwanag

> Hal is not a normal guy. He has the ability to overcome great fear. He will stand up to any bully, without a ring, plan, or back-up. The ring just makes it easier for him to do so, but it also presents some pretty powerful bullies for Hal to face. I think what makes Hal human, and interesting when not in battle is his supporting cast, is the company he keeps. The supporting cast & allies is what humanizes him. Trying to change his personality has only hurt him. Separating him from key characters, or refusing to highlight past experiences has not helped.
> 
> Hal has been through hell & back with Barry & Ollie (all three have died). Hal has a lot of history with John Stewart, but that never gets brought up, or expanded.
> 
> To me, Dick, Alfred, and Gordon makes Batman human to me. You can't have a good run without at least two of those three characters in Bruce's life, imo.
> 
> Believe it or not, I enjoy Batman & Sinestro. They are larger than life. However, both are self-important wind-bags. For the last few years, Geoff, has went above & beyond linking Hal to those two. I think that has hurt Hal, personally. I think Hal is vain (like Oliver), but not over the top, like those two fear mongers. He only comes out looking weaker.
> 
> I think what Ollie, Barry, and even John all have in common is their decidedly human perspectives & backgrounds. I think those relationships did more to challenge the high-flying test pilot to confront truths about life he never considered. Writers need to get back to that.
> ...



i don't think your're posts were rants.

mine are all almost daydreams...

----------


## Johnny

> Hal is not a normal guy. He has the ability to overcome great fear. He will stand up to any bully, without a ring, plan, or back-up. The ring just makes it easier for him to do so, but it also presents some pretty powerful bullies for Hal to face. I think what makes Hal human, and interesting when not in battle is his supporting cast, is the company he keeps. The supporting cast & allies is what humanizes him. Trying to change his personality has only hurt him. Separating him from key characters, or refusing to highlight past experiences has not helped.
> 
> Hal has been through hell & back with Barry & Ollie (all three have died). Hal has a lot of history with John Stewart, but that never gets brought up, or expanded.
> 
> To me, Dick, Alfred, and Gordon makes Batman human to me. You can't have a good run without at least two of those three characters in Bruce's life, imo.
> 
> Believe it or not, I enjoy Batman & Sinestro. They are larger than life. However, both are self-important wind-bags. For the last few years, Geoff, has went above & beyond linking Hal to those two. I think that has hurt Hal, personally. I think Hal is vain (like Oliver), but not over the top, like those two fear mongers. He only comes out looking weaker.
> 
> I think what Ollie, Barry, and even John all have in common is their decidedly human perspectives & backgrounds. I think those relationships did more to challenge the high-flying test pilot to confront truths about life he never considered. Writers need to get back to that.
> ...

----------


## Johnny

Hal is getting younger in each subsequent NetherRealm game.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal is getting younger in each subsequent NetherRealm game.


And his hair more detailed  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Damn.....look at that rant.


Mention Carol & Kyle's relationship and I'll show you a rant!

----------


## jbmasta

> Mention Carol & Kyle's relationship and I'll show you a rant!


I can rant all day about the awfulness of Fate of Krelos and Return to Telos.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal is getting younger in each subsequent NetherRealm game.


i'm glad netherrealms hasn't forgotten hal....

----------


## Margaret

> Hal is not a normal guy. He has the ability to overcome great fear. He will stand up to any bully, without a ring, plan, or back-up. The ring just makes it easier for him to do so, but it also presents some pretty powerful bullies for Hal to face. I think what makes Hal human, and interesting when not in battle is his supporting cast, is the company he keeps. The supporting cast & allies is what humanizes him. Trying to change his personality has only hurt him. Separating him from key characters, or refusing to highlight past experiences has not helped.
> 
> Hal has been through hell & back with Barry & Ollie (all three have died). Hal has a lot of history with John Stewart, but that never gets brought up, or expanded.
> 
> To me, Dick, Alfred, and Gordon makes Batman human to me. You can't have a good run without at least two of those three characters in Bruce's life, imo.
> 
> Believe it or not, I enjoy Batman & Sinestro. They are larger than life. However, both are self-important wind-bags. For the last few years, Geoff, has went above & beyond linking Hal to those two. I think that has hurt Hal, personally. I think Hal is vain (like Oliver), but not over the top, like those two fear mongers. He only comes out looking weaker.
> 
> I think what Ollie, Barry, and even John all have in common is their decidedly human perspectives & backgrounds. I think those relationships did more to challenge the high-flying test pilot to confront truths about life he never considered. Writers need to get back to that.
> ...


Agree with all of this. Hal Jordan is never normal. I mean...how could he be normal when he was the first human ever to wield the emerald light, and chosen by Abin Sur's ring no less? His human life on Earth is also not average by normal standard. This guy flies fighter jets, and pushes prototypical aircrafts to their limits to see if they break on daily basis. With or without the ring, Hal Jordan is still a man with vast will power and utmost integrity and courage. He, like other Silver Age superheroes, is not meant to be relatable like they so often try to make him these days, but to be role model. Throughout the years I've seen so many incompetent writers try to make him grounded and realistic, but they only made him look like a deadbeat basket case who can't get his life together. I never understood why they tried so hard to humanize him, while the answer has always been there from the very beginning. Unlike other human GLs Hal is the only one with a large Earth-base supporting cast. He has a job, a family, friends, and lover - those things ground him and make him human.

----------


## silly



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I can rant all day about the awfulness of Fate of Krelos and Return to Telos.


Being an angry nerd is a full time occupation.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Agree with all of this. Hal Jordan is never normal. I mean...how could he be normal when he was the first human ever to wield the emerald light, and chosen by Abin Sur's ring no less? His human life on Earth is also not average by normal standard. This guy flies fighter jets, and pushes prototypical aircrafts to their limits to see if they break on daily basis. With or without the ring, Hal Jordan is still a man with vast will power and utmost integrity and courage. He, like other Silver Age superheroes, is not meant to be relatable like they so often try to make him these days, but to be role model. Throughout the years I've seen so many incompetent writers try to make him grounded and realistic, but they only made him look like a deadbeat basket case who can't get his life together. I never understood why they tried so hard to humanize him, while the answer has always been there from the very beginning. Unlike other human GLs Hal is the only one with a large Earth-base supporting cast. He has a job, a family, friends, and lover - those things ground him and make him human.


This one gets bonus points!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> much later sequels.
> 
> my first gl movie would have been similar to first flight/training day. abin sur giving hal his power ring. sinestro training hal. fall of sinsetro.
> 
> my second film would have been rise of the manhunters. manhunters being able to infiltrate oa. clues of the guardians deceit hinted throughout the film. 
> 
> my third would be straight out sinestro corps war/saving private ryan/lone survivor type story.
> 
> i guess my fourth would be the revelation of the guardians secret by the arrival of the red lanterns. lethal weapon type story.
> ...


Those are all great concepts. I would have gone with that path.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> and with all of this, not forgetting to include hal in the justice league movies.
> 
> and probably a team up movie with the flash...
> 
> if only there was one earth in the multiverse these dreams were happening. sigh....


You plans for the film franchise would have ensured sequels, imo. Hal would have been in the League film, no doubt.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And his hair more detailed .


The hair always must be detailed.

----------


## liwanag

> You plans for the film franchise would have ensured sequels, imo. Hal would have been in the League film, no doubt.


thank you kind sir....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Mention Carol & Kyle's relationship and I'll show you a rant!


I thought that relationship was funny, but totally left-field. I always knew that coupling was never meant to last. Once that break-up has been finalized, I doubt it will be mentioned again in the books.

At least it did not follow the path of Alicia Masters, Johnny Storm, & Ben Grimm. Even as a kid back then, that triangle was just wrong.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Agree with all of this. Hal Jordan is never normal. I mean...how could he be normal when he was the first human ever to wield the emerald light, and chosen by Abin Sur's ring no less? His human life on Earth is also not average by normal standard. This guy flies fighter jets, and pushes prototypical aircrafts to their limits to see if they break on daily basis. With or without the ring, Hal Jordan is still a man with vast will power and utmost integrity and courage. He, like other Silver Age superheroes, is not meant to be relatable like they so often try to make him these days, but to be role model. Throughout the years I've seen so many incompetent writers try to make him grounded and realistic, but they only made him look like a deadbeat basket case who can't get his life together. I never understood why they tried so hard to humanize him, while the answer has always been there from the very beginning. Unlike other human GLs Hal is the only one with a large Earth-base supporting cast. He has a job, a family, friends, and lover - those things ground him and make him human.


Best post I have read this year! bravo

relatable characters, dumbing down books to make them easy to read instead of challenging readers to expand their minds, bah humbug, get off my lawn!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Agree with all of this. Hal Jordan is never normal. I mean...how could he be normal when he was the first human ever to wield the emerald light, and chosen by Abin Sur's ring no less? His human life on Earth is also not average by normal standard. This guy flies fighter jets, and pushes prototypical aircrafts to their limits to see if they break on daily basis. With or without the ring, Hal Jordan is still a man with vast will power and utmost integrity and courage. He, like other Silver Age superheroes, is not meant to be relatable like they so often try to make him these days, but to be role model. Throughout the years I've seen so many incompetent writers try to make him grounded and realistic, but they only made him look like a deadbeat basket case who can't get his life together. I never understood why they tried so hard to humanize him, while the answer has always been there from the very beginning. Unlike other human GLs Hal is the only one with a large Earth-base supporting cast. He has a job, a family, friends, and lover - those things ground him and make him human.


Hal should be inspirational. I suppose he is Riggs (from Lethal Weapon) but without the death wish, and dog biscuits. The other thing about Hal is his quiet empathy which was on display during Roy's struggle with drug abuse.

Hal was meant to fly, but he never saw himself above others, like Sinestro. Despite his desire to protect, I bet Sinestro could not name 20 people from his home world.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that should be an epic rivalry. I love how the dog is muzzled. Those are two guys who should not like each other.

Look at the difference is hair!!!

----------


## liwanag

> Now that should be an epic rivalry. I love how the dog is muzzled. Those are two guys who should not like each other.
> 
> Look at the difference is hair!!!


You know what, I'm so ready for Hal to have another rivalry. And I guess Lobo could be the main man for the job. That's going to be a slugfest of epic proportions.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Lots of cool rivalries to be had on Earth, a rematch with an updated Shark, and since Hal so aptly co-opted Henshaw from Superman, I would love to see him do the same to Barry by having conflicts with both Gorilla Grodd and Zoom (Hunter Zoloman). It would be cool seeing Hal go up against a speedster, and Zoloman's drive of making heroes better by making them experience tragedy is too cool of a concept not to be used and since he isn't being used in the Flash right now, why not with Hal? As for Grodd his intellect and power set make him a perfect foil, I liked the interactions when Hal and Barry/or Wally would go up against Grodd. But yea Lobo would be a cool duel too.

----------


## liwanag

> Lots of cool rivalries to be had on Earth, a rematch with an updated Shark, and since Hal so aptly co-opted Henshaw from Superman, I would love to see him do the same to Barry by having conflicts with both Gorilla Grodd and Zoom (Hunter Zoloman). It would be cool seeing Hal go up against a speedster, and Zoloman's drive of making heroes better by making them experience tragedy is too cool of a concept not to be used and since he isn't being used in the Flash right now, why not with Hal? As for Grodd his intellect and power set make him a perfect foil, I liked the interactions when Hal and Barry/or Wally would go up against Grodd. But yea Lobo would be a cool duel too.


i'm really all for lobo with all the potential mayhem that he brings.

another cool rivalry i would like to see is between hal and black adam. i'd like some payback from that dcu online trailer all those years ago.

----------


## j9ac9k

Guy/Lobo seems like a better rivalry to me even though he shouldn't be a threat to any GL.  I guess they amped him up awhile ago so he could give Supes a run for his money, so we're stuck with that.

I'd love to see Hal take on a speedster, since he should have some insight because of his friendship with Barry.

And one story where he takes on Lex Luthor - no idea what the angle on that would be, but it'd be cool. (maybe DC should do their version of Marvel's "Acts of Vengeance")

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Even though some writers make Hal come off as undisciplined, I would imagine being around Lobo would bring out the Air Force side of Hal. Add to that, Lobo is a genocidal maniac, so we have that, too. Hal is a champion of life while Lobo is totally self-centered. I would think Lobo would hate Hal. Hal is a good guy, but no boy scout. I would think Lobo has no love for those he would consider to be tweeners.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Guy/Lobo seems like a better rivalry to me even though he shouldn't be a threat to any GL.  I guess they amped him up awhile ago so he could give Supes a run for his money, so we're stuck with that.
> 
> I'd love to see Hal take on a speedster, since he should have some insight because of his friendship with Barry.
> 
> And one story where he takes on Lex Luthor - no idea what the angle on that would be, but it'd be cool. (maybe DC should do their version of Marvel's "Acts of Vengeance")


A part of me thinks Lobo & Guy might have some weird meeting of the minds.

Damn, I never thought about Hal vs Lex. In some strange way, I could see Lex admiring all the Earth GL's for the same reasons the fans do. I could see Lex hating Kilowog, or any alien GL.

----------


## j9ac9k

> A part of me thinks Lobo & Guy might have some weird meeting of the minds.


It seemed they just liked beating on each other, but then they probably got some beers afterwards.  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

Sinestro is back as a GL... in the Planet of the Apes crossover.

----------


## Frontier

That's a cool cover  :Smile: .

That ape looks to be going all Volthoom/Phantom Lantern there...

----------


## Johnny

Forget about Cornelius, Frontier, don't you know that deep down Sinestro is still a good person? Huh? Huh?? He still has the capacity to overcome great fear dammit! If they don't remind it to us in a gotdamn PoTA crossover too, we just might forget it. He is the greatest Green Lantern EVER, who cares about some scrawny Jewish kid from some backwater planet.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Forget about Cornelius, Frontier, don't you know that deep down Sinestro is still a good person? Huh? Huh?? He still has the capacity to overcome great fear dammit! If they don't remind it to us in a gotdamn PoTA crossover too, we just might forget it. He is the greatest Green Lantern EVER, who cares about some scrawny Jewish kid from some backwater planet.


We need John Stewart from the 1970's to calmly tell Sinestro that he ain't about sh!t. Ollie will co-sign, wearing the Native American headdress.

Hal will be sitting in the chair, hand on cheek....thinking....them my real homies....can Barry loan me some cash?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would not mind is Giffen & DeMatteis did a run on the Green Lantern Corps. All those crazy personalities in one book would work.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> i'm really all for lobo with all the potential mayhem that he brings.
> 
> another cool rivalry i would like to see is between hal and black adam. i'd like some payback from that dcu online trailer all those years ago.


yes. hal jordan vs black adam would be cool. i'm all for this heroes swapping rogues thing.

green lantern against general zod.
bane vs green arrow.
the flash rogues vs the suicide squad.

----------


## silly

> Guy/Lobo seems like a better rivalry to me even though he shouldn't be a threat to any GL.  I guess they amped him up awhile ago so he could give Supes a run for his money, so we're stuck with that.
> 
> I'd love to see Hal take on a speedster, since he should have some insight because of his friendship with Barry.
> 
> And one story where he takes on Lex Luthor - no idea what the angle on that would be, but it'd be cool. (maybe DC should do their version of Marvel's "Acts of Vengeance")


zoom and hal would be another great match up.

an so does luthor. the easiest would be with luthor wanting to posses the orange ring back, or have luthor try to take over ferris air.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> 


you dont want to mess with the cat...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Margaret

> 


This was a nice moment, but I had mixed feelings about it. While it's true that without the ring Hal wouldn't be Green Lantern, but the truth is that without Hal the ring also couldn't do jack, let alone anything heroic. The ring is a mean, a tool, a piece of technology that allows the wielders to do the things normal beings can't. Without his courage, compassion, and integrity, Hal wouldn't be chosen by the ring in the first place. I know that what Bruce said when he was the God of Knowledge was twisted by extreme rationality, because the chair saw things in black and white. Maybe I'm being cynical, or just biased against the New 52 and their relationship in general, but I don't see why Geoff had to put in that scene. Hal Jordan is a hero, period, and it's as clear as day. There's no need to revalidate his heroism. Did the chair say that without his Kryptonian heritage, Clark Kent was not a hero, or that Barry Allen was not a hero without the speed force, or Bruce Wayne wasn't a hero without his money? I didn't like the way Geoff Johns "developed" Hal during the New 52, making him reckless and impulsive and idiotic at the beginning of the run than having Bruce confirm the obvious to prove that Hal Jordan is indeed worthy of being called a hero. To me, it didn't flesh out his character, but only made him somehow feel like he was regarded with less prestige

----------


## Johnny

Solid argument. That's actually one of the reasons why it's probably a good thing that Hal isn't in the JL movie, cause if he was we know who would've been Batman's main bitch boy.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Yep, I knew I wasn't going crazy.  Guy spikes the drinks in GL #211 (1st series).  I know I'm very much on team Carol, but after seeing this I'm not so sure...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

And one more just to remove any doubt about what they did off panel.  Kinda embarrassed to say, I completely forgot who Kari Limbo is...

----------


## Johnny

Gosh imagine the SJW fuckboy tears if this happened today.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Kari whatever happened to her I wonder? Though I really was a fan of Guy and Ice in the JLI days. I guess there is a precedent of Earth GL's sharing significant others. Still am Team Arisia (for Hal) so Keep Natu away from Hal! , and I would prefer her away from John but it appears that ball may already be in motion.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

It's like driving past an accident on the highway.  It's a horrible thing, yet I somehow cannot look away.  I miss the 80s...

----------


## Margaret

> Kari whatever happened to her I wonder? Though I really was a fan of Guy and Ice in the JLI days. I guess there is a precedent of Earth GL's sharing significant others. Still am Team Arisia (for Hal) so Keep Natu away from Hal! , and I would prefer her away from John but it appears that ball may already be in motion.


Wasn't Kari Limbo one of those who died when Coast city went boom?

----------


## Frontier

> Gosh imagine the SJW fuckboy tears if this happened today.


I actually kind of want to see something like this happen now. 

Everybody gets drunk and starts going on about their crazy love lives. Even Salaak. It's comedy gold  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

man that is back when Wog had a crush or Arisia too, ah Space Operas

----------


## Frontier

Now I kinda want to see Carol go out drinking with all of Hal's ex's (Olivia Reynolds, Eve Doremus, Kari Limbo, Arisia, Cowgirl, etc.). 

Just imagine the discussion  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This was a nice moment, but I had mixed feelings about it. While it's true that without the ring Hal wouldn't be Green Lantern, but the truth is that without Hal the ring also couldn't do jack, let alone anything heroic. The ring is a mean, a tool, a piece of technology that allows the wielders to do the things normal beings can't. Without his courage, compassion, and integrity, Hal wouldn't be chosen by the ring in the first place. I know that what Bruce said when he was the God of Knowledge was twisted by extreme rationality, because the chair saw things in black and white. Maybe I'm being cynical, or just biased against the New 52 and their relationship in general, but I don't see why Geoff had to put in that scene. Hal Jordan is a hero, period, and it's as clear as day. There's no need to revalidate his heroism. Did the chair say that without his Kryptonian heritage, Clark Kent was not a hero, or that Barry Allen was not a hero without the speed force, or Bruce Wayne wasn't a hero without his money? I didn't like the way Geoff Johns "developed" Hal during the New 52, making him reckless and impulsive and idiotic at the beginning of the run than having Bruce confirm the obvious to prove that Hal Jordan is indeed worthy of being called a hero. To me, it didn't flesh out his character, but only made him somehow feel like he was regarded with less prestige


Not just anyone can use a power ring.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's like driving past an accident on the highway.  It's a horrible thing, yet I somehow cannot look away.  I miss the 80s...


I agree with you....lol!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I actually kind of want to see something like this happen now. 
> 
> Everybody gets drunk and starts going on about their crazy love lives. Even Salaak. It's comedy gold .


When you look at those old panels, you really see how crazy the GL world is. I don't know why DC decided to get so blasted ultra-serious with the franchise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Now I kinda want to see Carol go out drinking with all of Hal's ex's (Olivia Reynolds, Eve Doremus, Kari Limbo, Arisia, Cowgirl, etc.). 
> 
> Just imagine the discussion .


I really want to see a modern take on crazy Olivia Reynolds.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Now I kinda want to see Carol go out drinking with all of Hal's ex's (Olivia Reynolds, Eve Doremus, Kari Limbo, Arisia, Cowgirl, etc.). 
> 
> Just imagine the discussion .


I'm imagining more than just a discussion if Guy's strange brew is involved.

----------


## liwanag

> This was a nice moment, but I had mixed feelings about it. While it's true that without the ring Hal wouldn't be Green Lantern, but the truth is that without Hal the ring also couldn't do jack, let alone anything heroic. The ring is a mean, a tool, a piece of technology that allows the wielders to do the things normal beings can't. Without his courage, compassion, and integrity, Hal wouldn't be chosen by the ring in the first place. I know that what Bruce said when he was the God of Knowledge was twisted by extreme rationality, because the chair saw things in black and white. Maybe I'm being cynical, or just biased against the New 52 and their relationship in general, but I don't see why Geoff had to put in that scene. Hal Jordan is a hero, period, and it's as clear as day. There's no need to revalidate his heroism. Did the chair say that without his Kryptonian heritage, Clark Kent was not a hero, or that Barry Allen was not a hero without the speed force, or Bruce Wayne wasn't a hero without his money? I didn't like the way Geoff Johns "developed" Hal during the New 52, making him reckless and impulsive and idiotic at the beginning of the run than having Bruce confirm the obvious to prove that Hal Jordan is indeed worthy of being called a hero. To me, it didn't flesh out his character, but only made him somehow feel like he was regarded with less prestige


another great post margaret. i wish there was a way to bookmark this and your post a few days ago.

----------


## liwanag

> Now I kinda want to see Carol go out drinking with all of Hal's ex's (Olivia Reynolds, Eve Doremus, Kari Limbo, Arisia, Cowgirl, etc.). 
> 
> Just imagine the discussion .


imagine them all getting superpowers and forming a team...

----------


## j9ac9k

I'd just be happy if Hal and Arisia were friends again and actually spoke to each other.

----------


## Frontier

> I'd just be happy if Hal and Arisia were friends again and actually spoke to each other.


or Arisia getting to say _anything_ at this point.

----------


## Johnny

Too many voices in the book, man. I'm surprised when Kilowog manages to get a line here and there.

----------


## j9ac9k

> or Arisia getting to say _anything_ at this point.


She has some lines in the "Green Lantern / Planet of the Apes" mini for what it's worth.

----------


## silly

> I'd just be happy if Hal and Arisia were friends again and actually spoke to each other.


or just even a nod at each other. it is possible to still be good friends with your ex, not unless the break up was really that bad.

----------


## silly

> This was a nice moment, but I had mixed feelings about it. While it's true that without the ring Hal wouldn't be Green Lantern, but the truth is that without Hal the ring also couldn't do jack, let alone anything heroic. The ring is a mean, a tool, a piece of technology that allows the wielders to do the things normal beings can't. Without his courage, compassion, and integrity, Hal wouldn't be chosen by the ring in the first place. I know that what Bruce said when he was the God of Knowledge was twisted by extreme rationality, because the chair saw things in black and white. Maybe I'm being cynical, or just biased against the New 52 and their relationship in general, but I don't see why Geoff had to put in that scene. Hal Jordan is a hero, period, and it's as clear as day. There's no need to revalidate his heroism. Did the chair say that without his Kryptonian heritage, Clark Kent was not a hero, or that Barry Allen was not a hero without the speed force, or Bruce Wayne wasn't a hero without his money? I didn't like the way Geoff Johns "developed" Hal during the New 52, making him reckless and impulsive and idiotic at the beginning of the run than having Bruce confirm the obvious to prove that Hal Jordan is indeed worthy of being called a hero. To me, it didn't flesh out his character, but only made him somehow feel like he was regarded with less prestige


great post. thanks.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

I I wonder if Robert Vendetti is leaving HJ/GLC as he is writer for one of new books or if HJ/GLC is going to go monthly.

----------


## vartox

> I I wonder if Robert Vendetti is leaving HJ/GLC as he is writer for one of new books or if HJ/GLC is going to go monthly.


I think I saw him say on Twitter that he's got HJGLC plotted up to 33 and scripted  up to 28 currently so he'll be around a while yet.

----------


## liwanag

Hal's book has got killer artists. But I think DC can still do better promoting it.

----------


## Johnny

It's a secondary book, it's not going to get promoted better. A few years back GLC wasn't promoted as well as GL was. I guess the silver lining is that despite sales being rather low and not getting much promotion at all, it's still doing basically the same numbers as the other book. So if they decide to make it monthly and keep GLs twice a month while both have the same sales, I expect some backlash. lol

----------


## silly

robert and ethan are active on twitter and usually make comment there, but other than that i don't hear much hype for hal's book. i see green lanterns more on-line.

how does dc pick which book to promote more, i have no idea.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

flash is so fast his logo hasn't caught up yet.

----------


## Johnny

> 


I hate when they draw him with white boots.

----------


## silly

> I hate when they draw him with white boots.


i know. and somehow hal's legs looks short. or maybe that's just me.

----------


## Johnny

Ken better post an HQ version of that poster. Love it.

----------


## Frontier

That looks like a nice piece of art  :Smile: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> I hate when they draw him with white boots.


Yeah, I hate that!  It is seriously affecting my ability to enjoy "GL/Planet of the Apes."  Where's the editor?? 

I even took a green marker to "The Dark Knight Strikes Again" when Hal had white boots there...

----------


## jbmasta

> Ken better post an HQ version of that poster. Love it.


Why can't these people ever come to New Zealand? I did get to meet Tom Taylor earlier this year, even got a few selfies with him!

----------


## silly

> Ken better post an HQ version of that poster. Love it.


nice dude.

----------


## j9ac9k

> i know. and somehow hal's legs looks short. or maybe that's just me.


It's probably realistic human proportions rather than super-hero proportions.

----------


## silly

> It's probably realistic human proportions rather than super-hero proportions.


it probably is.

----------


## silly



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ken better post an HQ version of that poster. Love it.


That is great artwork.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

In regards to the more epic depictions of Hal's hair.....does he use mousse......or willpower?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

From a different thread...




> I was wondering if any of the GL titles would tease Alan Scott, but it feels kind of late to be doing that now unless all the DC books start gearing up for the JSA's return.


It would be a great excuse to get all the Earth GL's on Sol 3 again. I would like to think a search for Alan Scott could be a fun way to unite the fractured fan base. Alan started the name & whole darned ring-slinging thing.

I know his ring is different, but still....

For any Doctor Who fans, it would be like the 2nd & 3rd Doctor only ceasing their verbal sparring once the 1st Doctor appears (at least for a moment).

----------


## Margaret

> In regards to the more epic depictions of Hal's hair.....does he use mousse......or willpower?


Gotta be both. I bet the guy probably has a comb and a mirror somewhere on him at all time.

----------


## vartox

> In regards to the more epic depictions of Hal's hair.....does he use mousse......or willpower?


I like the idea that Hal is naturally really good looking but also a bit vain. So, part willpower, part using the ring to mimic hair products  :Stick Out Tongue:  





> From a different thread...
> 
> It would be a great excuse to get all the Earth GL's on Sol 3 again. I would like to think a search for Alan Scott could be a fun way to unite the fractured fan base. Alan started the name & whole darned ring-slinging thing.



I really want to see Alan again and HJGLC seems like a great place to bring him in. Jay's coming back in Flash, would make sense for Alan to reappear in a GL book...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Is this from _DC Universe Online_?

----------


## Johnny

Yep, it's one of the main promo pieces for the game. And this is probably the most Asian looking Hal Lee has ever drawn.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Gotta be both. I bet the guy probably has a comb and a mirror somewhere on him at all time.


A comb & mirror constructed out of pure will.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I like the idea that Hal is naturally really good looking but also a bit vain. So, part willpower, part using the ring to mimic hair products


So long as the Guardians,and most importantly Guy, never finds out....






> I really want to see Alan again and HJGLC seems like a great place to bring him in. Jay's coming back in Flash, would make sense for Alan to reappear in a GL book...


I really think that would be a great story. I know Alan has history with Hal & Kyle. As always, I have no clue how much history between Kyle & Alan will be restored.

I honestly don't know if Alan has any significant history with John & Guy.

I would think Alan would be proud of the unique mix of ring-slingers: Hal, Guy, John, Kyle, Simon, & Jessica. With that diverse mix, a Earth GL pot-luck would be epic.

Someone might want to run a ring scan if Guy brings any open bottled beverages.

----------


## Frontier

> Yep, it's one of the main promo pieces for the game. And this is probably the most Asian looking Hal Lee has ever drawn.


Cool, because for a second I thought it might have been art or a promo piece for the original Justice League run Johns and Lee were setup for prior to Flashpoint.

Makes you wonder how different that would've been from the New 52 run. Maybe Hal wouldn't have left after the second arc  :Stick Out Tongue: ? 



> I really think that would be a great story. I know Alan has history with Hal & Kyle. As always, I have no clue how much history between Kyle & Alan will be restored.
> 
> I honestly don't know if Alan has any significant history with John & Guy.
> 
> I would think Alan would be proud of the unique mix of ring-slingers: Hal, Guy, John, Kyle, Simon, & Jessica. With that diverse mix, a Earth GL pot-luck would be epic.
> 
> Someone might want to run a ring scan if Guy brings any open bottled beverages.


I remember that episode of Brave and the Bold where Alan and Guy were at each others throats because Alan wouldn't stop comparing Guy to Hal  :Wink: .

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

I guess there was no news at the comics convention about anything Green Lantern.

----------


## silly

> I guess there was no news at the comics convention about anything Green Lantern.


there are days it feels like a drought if you're a green lantern fan.

----------


## silly

> I guess there was no news at the comics convention about anything Green Lantern.


i'm hoping to see a green lantern reveal in injustice 2 soon.

----------


## silly

i don't know where there is, but it sure looks like a fun school to go to.

----------


## Johnny

> there are days it feels like a drought if you're a green lantern fan.


What else is new.

----------


## Frontier

Well, per the upcoming _Action Comics_ issue: 

*spoilers:*
The destruction of Coast City and Hal turning into Parallax are shown as part of Superman going through his history.

I mean, we knew it was still in continuity, but with the dissolution of the five year timeline, GL continuity can now make a little more sense.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Johnny

Wish we saw more of Harold. He could've been a cool recurring antagonist. It's total shame that Hal never got to interact with him due to being absent in Forever Evil.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Whoa where did this come from?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> From a different thread...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a great excuse to get all the Earth GL's on Sol 3 again. I would like to think a search for Alan Scott could be a fun way to unite the fractured fan base. Alan started the name & whole darned ring-slinging thing.
> 
> I know his ring is different, but still....


Gerard Jones penned a really great Alan Scott Issue back in GL # 19 (1990) at the time the JSA was in the Ragnarock purgatory, but in this issue Alan appears separately to the three earth GLs (Hal, John and Guy) telling them to look for him. I was hoping that the GLC was going to rescue the JSA. It got me really excited but nothing really became of it.

----------


## Johnny

> Whoa where did this come from?


Forever Evil. It was the Earth-3 version of Hal Jordan.

----------


## liwanag

> Forever Evil. It was the Earth-3 version of Hal Jordan.


Did Ivan Reis drew this?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Did Ivan Reis drew this?


looks like it, he is my definitive Hal artist, right ahead of Darryl Banks (then the MD Bright, Pat Broderick ect ect).

----------


## liwanag

> looks like it, he is my definitive Hal artist, right ahead of Darryl Banks (then the MD Bright, Pat Broderick ect ect).


Same here. Hal has been blessed with awesome artisrs. Right now EVS and Rafa are killing it. I also liked it when Doug Mhanke and Carlos Pacheco drew Hal's book.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Same here. Hal has been blessed with awesome artisrs. Right now EVS and Rafa are killing it. I also liked it when Doug Mhanke and Carlos Pacheco drew Hal's book.


which was why I was so disappointed with the last volume, the art was very substandard. I didn't care for Tan at all. HJ&tGLC art teams are very good now, they just need a better artist on the alternate covers.

----------


## Frontier

Preview for #19.

When was the last time Hal and Kyle had to actually protect their identities  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

doesn't everyone in the universe know who "Hal Jordan" is? it's only on earth where it is a secret.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

is this guy a new artist (V Ken Marion) added to the HJ&tGLC rotation to help keep up the schedule or is this a one off arc or has someone been replaced? His work isn't bad just curious because I don't recall any announcements.

----------


## vartox

Yay 500 pages!  :Smile:  




> Did Ivan Reis drew this?


It's Reis art from Justice League #26. 




> is this guy a new artist (V Ken Marion) added to the HJ&tGLC rotation to help keep up the schedule or is this a one off arc or has someone been replaced? His work isn't bad just curious because I don't recall any announcements.


I think he's part of the rotation to pick up the slack, yeah. I know EVS wanted to draw the next arc all himself.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Forever Evil. It was the Earth-3 version of Hal Jordan.


No kidding... wow I missed that.  That's the same emblem as from Hal & the GLC #17 (I think).  The heroes issue with all those foreshadowing pages.  There was a bunch of rings spewing out on one page.  If they're gonna do a forever evil thing, I better get cracking on some back issues.

----------


## silly

>

----------


## Johnny

I'm not the biggest fan of that panel. Hal Jordan wouldn't be begging like that, even to Carol Ferris. Besides it's not like Hal was the only one who made bad decisions during that love affair, if a relationship is to be successful, it takes two to tango. Hal shouldn't be the one to take all the blame. I guess I'm tired of seeing everyone just wailing on Hal and if they don't, then he is the one who decides to do it for them. One thing that usually exempts or used to exempt Hal from many heroes is the fact that he has self-respect and doesn't allow people to use him as a punching bag. He has great integrity and compassion but he also has self-esteem so I've never been a big fan of scenes like that. At least Doug draws one beautiful Carol.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm not the biggest fan of that panel. Hal Jordan wouldn't be begging like that, even to Carol Ferris. Besides it's not like Hal was the only one who made bad decisions during that love affair, if a relationship is to be successful, it takes two to tango. Hal shouldn't be the one to take all the blame. I guess I'm tired of seeing everyone just wailing on Hal and if they don't, then he is the one who decides to do it for them. One thing that usually exempts or used to exempt Hal from many heroes is the fact that he has self-respect and doesn't allow people to use him as a punching bag. He has great integrity and compassion but he also has self-esteem so I've never been a big fan of scenes like that. At least Doug draws one beautiful Carol.


I agree with this.  She really doesn't even meet him half way here.  And again, the writer (Geoff Johns?) continues to play up Hal's jerky self centered side by making the conversation all about him.  I know, I screwed up, I want it to work, Give ME a second chance, YOUR tenth.  This is why some people start resenting Carol.  As the reader we're put in Hal's shoes and begging Carol to take us back.  Well... of course we're gonna start thinking about all the good stuff Hal does, what's Carol's problem for not taking him back?  I mean, I know she takes him back but scenes like these usually end up in a break up and it's way too boring.

----------


## Frontier

I thought it was cute  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## vartox

> I'm not the biggest fan of that panel. Hal Jordan wouldn't be begging like that, even to Carol Ferris. Besides it's not like Hal was the only one who made bad decisions during that love affair, if a relationship is to be successful, it takes two to tango. Hal shouldn't be the one to take all the blame. I guess I'm tired of seeing everyone just wailing on Hal and if they don't, then he is the one who decides to do it for them. One thing that usually exempts or used to exempt Hal from many heroes is the fact that he has self-respect and doesn't allow people to use him as a punching bag. He has great integrity and compassion but he also has self-esteem so I've never been a big fan of scenes like that. At least Doug draws one beautiful Carol.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of it either. One thing I didn't care for in Johns' GL is that he basically places all the blame for their relationship troubles on Hal and absolves Carol of it, but I've read plenty of older comics and that's not remotely the case. 

And this isn't solely Johns' fault and it varies a lot writer to writer but Hal does come off as a bit of a doormat towards his friends (or at least close associates) a lot. Ollie's a huge asshole to him a lot and sometimes Hal gives him shit back but not often, there's the aforementioned Carol stuff, I know there's stuff I'm forgetting but it makes him come off as somebody who's confident in his piloting skills and GL abilities but lacks self esteem even though he's supposed to be confident.

----------


## Margaret

> I'm not the biggest fan of that panel. Hal Jordan wouldn't be begging like that, even to Carol Ferris. Besides it's not like Hal was the only one who made bad decisions during that love affair, if a relationship is to be successful, it takes two to tango. Hal shouldn't be the one to take all the blame. I guess I'm tired of seeing everyone just wailing on Hal and if they don't, then he is the one who decides to do it for them. One thing that usually exempts or used to exempt Hal from many heroes is the fact that he has self-respect and doesn't allow people to use him as a punching bag. He has great integrity and compassion but he also has self-esteem so I've never been a big fan of scenes like that. At least Doug draws one beautiful Carol.


Oh this. I agree with everything. I have never been Geoff Johns' biggest fan. I am fond of his GL run for many reasons, but Hal's characterization is definitely not one of them. And it's strange, because Green Lantern Rebirth in 2004 was spot on in term of his characterization. Hal was capable, heroic, determined and didn't let his guilt hold him down. He knew people were skeptical of him because of Parallax, but Hal knew what he was and what was his, and literally gave zero crap to the people standing in his way due to lack of trust. He did what he had to in order to get things done even if that meant literally knocking Batman off his high horse. Till this day that issue remains as one of my all time favorite. 
I think Hal is a pretty hard character to write, despite popular belief (Oh how many times have I seen people spew nonsense like Hal Jordan is just a pretty white boy). Too much in any direction would destroy his character and make him unlikable. Hal is self-aware, confident but not arrogant, fearless but not reckless, defiant but not hardheaded, free-spirited but not irresponsible. Not many have been able to write him well. GL:TAS, I say, offered an excellent portrayal of balance between every aspect that makes up Hal Jordan.

----------


## silly

you know, i haven't thought of that that way. all of you make sense (johnny, vartox, angry, margaret, even you frontier).

it does take two to tango. and in that regard, hal has been written a bit inconsistently. not only hal, but even carol as well.

----------


## silly

> looks like it, he is my definitive Hal artist, right ahead of Darryl Banks (then the MD Bright, Pat Broderick ect ect).


i remember pat broderick. i really enjoyed his gl and captain atom run.

yeah, when it comes to drawing green lantern, ivan reis is right up there the top.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm not the biggest fan of that panel. Hal Jordan wouldn't be begging like that, even to Carol Ferris. Besides it's not like Hal was the only one who made bad decisions during that love affair, if a relationship is to be successful, it takes two to tango. Hal shouldn't be the one to take all the blame. I guess I'm tired of seeing everyone just wailing on Hal and if they don't, then he is the one who decides to do it for them. One thing that usually exempts or used to exempt Hal from many heroes is the fact that he has self-respect and doesn't allow people to use him as a punching bag. He has great integrity and compassion but he also has self-esteem so I've never been a big fan of scenes like that. At least Doug draws one beautiful Carol.


Perhaps Hal is a fan of R&B music from the early 1990's. He probably replayed a song too many by Babyface or Keith Sweat before talking to Carol.

Either that, or Hal should have borrowed Ollie's headdress of hyper-masculinity.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I can't wait for that Flash comic when these two team up again.  They had a nice dynamic.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh this. I agree with everything. I have never been Geoff Johns' biggest fan. I am fond of his GL run for many reasons, but Hal's characterization is definitely not one of them. And it's strange, because Green Lantern Rebirth in 2004 was spot on in term of his characterization. Hal was capable, heroic, determined and didn't let his guilt hold him down. He knew people were skeptical of him because of Parallax, but Hal knew what he was and what was his, and literally gave zero crap to the people standing in his way due to lack of trust. He did what he had to in order to get things done even if that meant literally knocking Batman off his high horse. Till this day that issue remains as one of my all time favorite. 
> I think Hal is a pretty hard character to write, despite popular belief (Oh how many times have I seen people spew nonsense like Hal Jordan is just a pretty white boy). Too much in any direction would destroy his character and make him unlikable. Hal is self-aware, confident but not arrogant, fearless but not reckless, defiant but not hardheaded, free-spirited but not irresponsible. Not many have been able to write him well. GL:TAS, I say, offered an excellent portrayal of balance between every aspect that makes up Hal Jordan.


Hal seemed to go down-hill, characterize, after his resurrection. Hal should be mostly heroic, with hints of roguishness & swashbuckling. The Hal from the animated series exemplified that, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, I'm not a fan of it either. One thing I didn't care for in Johns' GL is that he basically places all the blame for their relationship troubles on Hal and absolves Carol of it, but I've read plenty of older comics and that's not remotely the case. 
> 
> And this isn't solely Johns' fault and it varies a lot writer to writer but Hal does come off as a bit of a doormat towards his friends (or at least close associates) a lot. Ollie's a huge asshole to him a lot and sometimes Hal gives him shit back but not often, there's the aforementioned Carol stuff, I know there's stuff I'm forgetting but it makes him come off as somebody who's confident in his piloting skills and GL abilities but lacks self esteem even though he's supposed to be confident.


This is why Hawkman is needed to knock Ollie down a peg, or two.

----------


## liwanag

> 


from recent events, i would like it the other way around. this time, have carol asking for a second chance...

----------


## liwanag

> This is why Hawkman is needed to knock Ollie down a peg, or two.


has there been any time where hal worked closely with hawkman? has anybody played yet on the idea that both are space cops? it has possibilities..

----------


## liwanag

> Hal seemed to go down-hill, characterize, after his resurrection. Hal should be mostly heroic, with hints of roguishness & swashbuckling. The Hal from the animated series exemplified that, imo.


green lantern animated series was the best portrayal of hal in my opinion. even more so than geoff, i think.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I think Hal is a pretty hard character to write, despite popular belief (Oh how many times have I seen people spew nonsense like Hal Jordan is just a pretty white boy). Too much in any direction would destroy his character and make him unlikable. Hal is self-aware, confident but not arrogant, fearless but not reckless, defiant but not hardheaded, free-spirited but not irresponsible. Not many have been able to write him well. GL:TAS, I say, offered an excellent portrayal of balance between every aspect that makes up Hal Jordan.


Ding, ding!  Another point goes to Margaret for her well-written analysis of Hal!  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> Oh this. I agree with everything. I have never been Geoff Johns' biggest fan. I am fond of his GL run for many reasons, but Hal's characterization is definitely not one of them. And it's strange, because Green Lantern Rebirth in 2004 was spot on in term of his characterization. Hal was capable, heroic, determined and didn't let his guilt hold him down. He knew people were skeptical of him because of Parallax, but Hal knew what he was and what was his, and literally gave zero crap to the people standing in his way due to lack of trust. He did what he had to in order to get things done even if that meant literally knocking Batman off his high horse. Till this day that issue remains as one of my all time favorite. 
> I think Hal is a pretty hard character to write, despite popular belief (Oh how many times have I seen people spew nonsense like Hal Jordan is just a pretty white boy). Too much in any direction would destroy his character and make him unlikable. Hal is self-aware, confident but not arrogant, fearless but not reckless, defiant but not hardheaded, free-spirited but not irresponsible. Not many have been able to write him well. GL:TAS, I say, offered an excellent portrayal of balance between every aspect that makes up Hal Jordan.


if i had the means and opportunity, i would send your posts directly to dc main office and have them take notes.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> has there been any time where hal worked closely with hawkman? has anybody played yet on the idea that both are space cops? it has possibilities..


That relationship dynamic is unexplored territory, ASAIK. I would love to see them work together. I would think they get along quite well. I would laugh if Ollie got jealous.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ding, ding!  Another point goes to Margaret for her well-written analysis of Hal!


She don't mess around.

----------


## liwanag

> That relationship dynamic is unexplored territory, ASAIK. I would love to see them work together. I would think they get along quite well. I would laugh if Ollie got jealous.


anything to put oliver in his place...

that's surprising that nobody has tried to explore that. i half expected someone already wrote about it during the satellite era of the justice league.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> green lantern animated series was the best portrayal of hal in my opinion. even more so than geoff, i think.


Geoff made the concept work, but he did very little to expand the characters not named Sinestro. In fact, he went backwards on many of the characters, imo.

----------


## liwanag

> Geoff made the concept work, but he did very little to expand the characters not named Sinestro. In fact, he went backwards on many of the characters, imo.


i can't deny. geoff did made sinestro and black adam major players in the dcu. and i'll be forever grateful for his drive to rebirth green lantern and the rest of the dcu. 

to bad hal's earth bound supporting cast and rogues got eclipsed by the emotional spectrum.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> anything to put oliver in his place...
> 
> that's surprising that nobody has tried to explore that. i half expected someone already wrote about it during the satellite era of the justice league.


It is funny that Ollie was SJW long before the internet.

Hal was dealing with SJW fall out long before the internet.

----------


## liwanag

> It is funny that Ollie was SJW long before the internet.
> 
> Hal was dealing with SJW fall out long before the internet.


i just thought that i should add patience to hal's virtues.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

A lot of interesting aspects & history about Hal is underutilized in favor of some high school jock persona which was never him at all.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> i remember pat broderick. i really enjoyed his gl and captain atom run.
> 
> yeah, when it comes to drawing green lantern, ivan reis is right up there the top.


I liked the look of his 5 o'clock shadow Hal. His work on GL and a few Captain Marvel (Marvel) comics are my favorite stuff he has ever done.

----------


## Johnny

> A lot of interesting aspects & history about Hal is underutilized in favor of some high school jock persona which was never him at all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Is that Ryan Jordan....or Hal Reynolds?

----------


## silly

> from recent events, i would like it the other way around. this time, have carol asking for a second chance...


carol, asking hal for another chance? i'd buy that.

----------


## Margaret

> from recent events, i would like it the other way around. this time, have carol asking for a second chance...


Oh yes. I would love to see this happen. She gave him way too many craps over being an absent boyfriend and look what she was doing as Star Sapphire. She broke up with him for ??? reasons and went out with Kyle of all people. If and when they come back together I want Carol to work for it this time.

----------


## Johnny

So judging by the last issue, am I to assume that Carol/Kyle never happened? He wasted literally no time to make a move on Sora. If Manhattan erased that crap too, I'll be totally rooting for him.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Bros before garden tools?

----------


## vartox

> So judging by the last issue, am I to assume that Carol/Kyle never happened? He wasted literally no time to make a move on Sora. If Manhattan erased that crap too, I'll be totally rooting for him.


I don't know if it literally got rebirthed out of existence (apparently Superman/Wonder Woman did?) or if they just plan to never mention it again but I'm happy either way. Good riddance to that nonsense. 

Hal was fun in HJGLC today but I keep hoping for stronger character moments for him.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Oh yes. I would love to see this happen. She gave him way too many craps over being an absent boyfriend and look what she was doing as Star Sapphire. She broke up with him for ??? reasons and went out with Kyle of all people. If and when they come back together I want Carol to work for it this time.


I don't necessarily want to put Carol in that situation where she has to work for it.  That never helps a relationship.  But I do want her to admit she has flaws and made mistakes.  It would be really nice to see her developed into a real character, not just some roadblock our hero has to deal with on top of all his other cosmic cop duties.  She is still kind of a rookie.  Relatively speaking, she hasn't been a Star Sapphire very long.  Most of the time she was possessed or evil or whatever but never knew about it.  So how about make it a learning process for her as well.  And as much of a dick Hal's been portrayed as, I don't think he's that much of a dick to not forgive her.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So judging by the last issue, am I to assume that Carol/Kyle never happened? He wasted literally no time to make a move on Sora. If Manhattan erased that crap too, I'll be totally rooting for him.


I have not read the newest issue and will sequester myself in the nerd cave until I do, so I don't know the details.  I had a feeling something might happen because there was a kind of meet cute exchange in the previous issue with Kyle and Sora.  As for wiping it out, well Sora wouldn't be the only one Kyle snugged up to while supposedly in a relationship with Carol.

If only real life worked like comics and we can wipe out some bad plot points in current events as if they never happened.  

But I am torn.... on one hand, the Carol Kyle thing is godawful and needs to be gone.  On the other hand, I kinda wanna see how they act after the breakup, like if there's some nice character development moments.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't necessarily want to put Carol in that situation where she has to work for it.  That never helps a relationship.  But I do want her to admit she has flaws and made mistakes.  It would be really nice to see her developed into a real character, not just some roadblock our hero has to deal with on top of all his other cosmic cop duties.  She is still kind of a rookie.  Relatively speaking, she hasn't been a Star Sapphire very long.  Most of the time she was possessed or evil or whatever but never knew about it.  So how about make it a learning process for her as well.  And as much of a dick Hal's been portrayed as, I don't think he's that much of a dick to not forgive her.


Well, I don't think she can be a rookie. According to the new Action Comics issue, the Justice League must have been around for close to a decade and a half. If Hal has been a Green Lantern for 15 years, we can't look at Carol as being a rookie Star Sapphire.

As for the thing with Kyle, until we get some confirmation, I suppose we can treat it like Kyle and Donna that DC clearly doesn't acknowledge now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Oh crap, I forgot about the new timeline.

The GL side seems to be historically immune to DC's ever changing reality resets.

Still, I do think it helps if a GL timeline was established.

When did the other Earth GL's get their rings after Hal?

How old are these guys?

----------


## Frontier

> Well, I don't think she can be a rookie. According to the new Action Comics issue, the Justice League must have been around for close to a decade and a half. If Hal has been a Green Lantern for 15 years, we can't look at Carol as being a rookie Star Sapphire.
> 
> As for the thing with Kyle, until we get some confirmation, I suppose we can treat it like Kyle and Donna that DC clearly doesn't acknowledge now.


But should we also discount the possibility that she's probably still relatively new to being a Lantern and being in control of herself as Star Sapphire?

----------


## Johnny

> But should we also discount the possibility that she's probably still relatively new to being a Lantern and being in control of herself as Star Sapphire?


I'm thinking if she is still supposed to be the queen of the Star Sapphires, I can't see her being a rookie. Naturally she doesn't need to have the same amount of experience as SS that Hal has as GL, but she must be relatively tenured.

----------


## Johnny

> Oh crap, I forgot about the new timeline.
> 
> The GL side seems to be historically immune to DC's ever changing reality resets.
> 
> Still, I do think it helps if a GL timeline was established.
> 
> When did the other Earth GL's get their rings after Hal?
> 
> How old are these guys?


As usual, to me it boils down to artist interpretation. As we can see on that panel, V Ken Marion draws them all very young looking. Hal doesn't look like a veteran Green Lantern, he almost looks younger in that panel than he did in the New 52. Meanwhile Ethan Van Sciver's Hal almost always looks middle-aged. Even if DC continuity was somewhat less convoluted, I'm not sure we would be able to pinpoint how old they really are.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I see what you mean.

I guess Hal, John, & Guy are more or less in the same age bracket. Hal & John were both in the Armed Forces at the same time. Kyle, I suppose, is in the same age range as Dick Grayson & Wally West.

I'd be open to a GLC secret origins story.

----------


## Frontier

> So judging by the last issue, am I to assume that Carol/Kyle never happened? He wasted literally no time to make a move on Sora. If Manhattan erased that crap too, I'll be totally rooting for him.


Or maybe we can thank Lois and Clark for and _Superman: Reborn_  :Wink: ?

But I was wondering if they were just going to drop Kyle and Carol ever since we saw Hal and Kyle meet-up and Carol not come up once. I mean, I guess they might not to deal with the awkwardness of it, but you'd think either one of them would ask the other how Carol's doing. 




> I'm thinking if she is still supposed to be the queen of the Star Sapphires, I can't see her being a rookie. Naturally she doesn't need to have the same amount of experience as SS that Hal has as GL, but she must be relatively tenured.


I completely forgot Carol is still supposed to be the queen of the Star Sapphires. I doubt the writers remember either  :Stick Out Tongue: .

She's probably got a good deal more experience then the current Lanterns assigned to 2814, but I imagine she's still far behind some of the GLC vets. Most of her Star Sapphire career involved her being brainwashed, so she's probably only been actually in control of herself for (adjusting for the timeline) 3-4 years.

----------


## Margaret

> I don't necessarily want to put Carol in that situation where she has to work for it.  That never helps a relationship.  But I do want her to admit she has flaws and made mistakes.  It would be really nice to see her developed into a real character, not just some roadblock our hero has to deal with on top of all his other cosmic cop duties.  She is still kind of a rookie.  Relatively speaking, she hasn't been a Star Sapphire very long.  Most of the time she was possessed or evil or whatever but never knew about it.  So how about make it a learning process for her as well.  And as much of a dick Hal's been portrayed as, I don't think he's that much of a dick to not forgive her.


No, I agree that Hal wouldn't be that petty as not to forgive her. By working for it, I did mean that she needed to acknowledge her own short-comings as well. Hal isn't the best boyfriend, but Carol is not the most understanding and supportive girlfriend either. 
This is probably not a popular opinion, but I like Carol better when she's not Star Sapphire. Carol Ferris just doesn't come off as someone who would give up her life on Earth to go ring-slinging to me. I imagine she is the no-nonsense type of woman who is capable and independent, but she doesn't need a ring to do it. Come to think of it, I think I like her best in New Frontiers.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I completely forgot Carol is still supposed to be the queen of the Star Sapphires. I doubt the writers remember either .
> 
> She's probably got a good deal more experience then the current Lanterns assigned to 2814, but I imagine she's still far behind some of the GLC vets. Most of her Star Sapphire career involved her being brainwashed, so she's probably only been actually in control of herself for (adjusting for the timeline) 3-4 years.


Admittedly, I blocked out a lot of what happened in New Guardians, but I don't think she was queen by the end of her run.  I sorta remember her taking orders from one of the other blue Sapphire guardians.  My timeline might be rough though.  So maybe not a rookie, but she's only started knowingly using her powers during Johns run and even then she was hesitant and didn't jump right in to it.  Though a lot of this confusion could be chocked up to none of the writers giving enough of a chit to bother ironing it out.  You could always waive the BS wand and say that she magically remembered how to use the ring when she first became aware of her past.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> No, I agree that Hal wouldn't be that petty as not to forgive her. By working for it, I did mean that she needed to acknowledge her own short-comings as well. Hal isn't the best boyfriend, but Carol is not the most understanding and supportive girlfriend either. 
> This is probably not a popular opinion, but I like Carol better when she's not Star Sapphire. Carol Ferris just doesn't come off as someone who would give up her life on Earth to go ring-slinging to me. I imagine she is the no-nonsense type of woman who is capable and independent, but she doesn't need a ring to do it. Come to think of it, I think I like her best in New Frontiers.


I see why everyone enjoys your posts.  I agree with this.  I do like her having the ring because it's an interesting dynamic, she can see what Hal was dealing with for all those years he was flying off and leaving her behind.  But her life on Earth is such a big piece of her character that's been tossed aside.  I'd like to see her struggle with the choice, and I'd like to see her realize her mistakes, because those are things real people do... not walking plot devices.

----------


## Frontier

> This is probably not a popular opinion, but I like Carol better when she's not Star Sapphire. Carol Ferris just doesn't come off as someone who would give up her life on Earth to go ring-slinging to me. I imagine she is the no-nonsense type of woman who is capable and independent, but she doesn't need a ring to do it. Come to think of it, I think I like her best in New Frontiers.


I don't see why it would be, since it makes a lot of sense. 

Even in the Johns run Carol seemed perfectly content to leave being Star Sapphire behind and move on with her life. The only reason she put the ring on again was because Hal needed help.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Yet...he's charging towards them...full steam.

Two thumbs up!

----------


## vartox

> I don't necessarily want to put Carol in that situation where she has to work for it.  That never helps a relationship.  But I do want her to admit she has flaws and made mistakes.  It would be really nice to see her developed into a real character, not just some roadblock our hero has to deal with on top of all his other cosmic cop duties.  She is still kind of a rookie.  Relatively speaking, she hasn't been a Star Sapphire very long.  Most of the time she was possessed or evil or whatever but never knew about it.  So how about make it a learning process for her as well.  And as much of a dick Hal's been portrayed as, I don't think he's that much of a dick to not forgive her.


I agree with all this! Ignoring mistakes and flaws doesn't make a character good or likeable, it frequently accomplishes the opposite. This would be a good opportunity to give Carol some much needed character development. I don't want to see either her or Hal begging the other for forgiveness, I want to see them acting like adults and growing together.

----------


## Margaret

So...this is it. After this issue I've decided once and for all that I do not like Robert Venditti writing Hal. Apparently Rebirth hasn't changed anything. Venditti's Hal is still careless and makes terrible decisions. I've always hated the mentality that Hal is not a thinker but a doer. Sure he is a doer, but the way Venditti writes him, Hal comes off as almost a rookie. He's a veteran with a lot of experiences, but the way he's been acting in HJ&GLC is always so impulsive who needs to be kept in line. Sigh...

----------


## Johnny

I'm guessing, as far this book is concerned, he's doing that for the sake of the characters dynamic and I guess much like Johns did, ends up turning up the volume a bit too much. While not as annoying as early New 52 Hal, this Hal does tend to more closely resemble that version, as compared to the Pre-Flashpoint one. Venditti is clearly trying to make all the GLs distinct from one another but doesn't always do a great job with it. Hal, the impulsive type, Guy, the obnoxious type with heart of gold, Kyle, the younger brother type and John, the older brother type acting like the voice of reason. I don't like how Venditti writes Kyle too, he acts particularly immature for my taste.

----------


## Frontier

> So...this is it. After this issue I've decided once and for all that I do not like Robert Venditti writing Hal. Apparently Rebirth hasn't changed anything. Venditti's Hal is still careless and makes terrible decisions. I've always hated the mentality that Hal is not a thinker but a doer. Sure he is a doer, but the way Venditti writes him, Hal comes off as almost a rookie. He's a veteran with a lot of experiences, but the way he's been acting in HJ&GLC is always so impulsive who needs to be kept in line. Sigh...


I think it's completely in-character for Hal to rush in and hold off the bad guys so that the GLC can regroup for a counterattack or come up with a better plan. 

I also think there have been plenty of moments in this run where Venditti has shown that Hal can be creative or thoughtful when he needs to be, while still being impulsive and a hotshot. I've never once felt he was a rookie compared to the other Lanterns or like the incompetent idiot he was sometimes portrayed as during the New 52.

----------


## Margaret

> I think it's completely in-character for Hal to rush in and hold off the bad guys so that the GLC can regroup for a counterattack or come up with a better plan. 
> 
> I also think there have been plenty of moments in this run where Venditti has shown that Hal can be creative or thoughtful when he needs to be, while still being impulsive and a hotshot. I've never once felt he was a rookie compared to the other Lanterns or like the incompetent idiot he was sometimes portrayed as during the New 52.


Him rushing to the front line to hold off enemy's fire is indeed in character, since Hal is pretty much the big gun in the GLC. However, I was referring to the careless stunt of leaving the gauntlet in that planet unattended. 




> I'm guessing, as far this book is concerned, he's doing that for the sake of the characters dynamic and I guess much like Johns did, ends up turning up the volume a bit too much. While not as annoying as early New 52 Hal, this Hal does tend to more closely resemble that version, as compared to the Pre-Flashpoint one. Venditti is clearly trying to make all the GLs distinct from one another but doesn't always do a great job with it. Hal, the impulsive type, Guy, the obnoxious type with heart of gold, Kyle, the younger brother type and John, the older brother type acting like the voice of reason. I don't like how Venditti writes Kyle too, he acts particularly immature for my taste.


Yeah...this book is too crowded to be able to focus on anyone. I'm admittedly being harsh on him because as far as DC writers go he doesn't do too badly. Then again, he's had the whole New 52 run to learn from, and so far the growth has been quite minimal. He writes John and Guy quite well, but as for Hal and Kyle, I feel that he doesn't truly get them.

----------


## phantom1592

> Him rushing to the front line to hold off enemy's fire is indeed in character, since Hal is pretty much the big gun in the GLC. However, I was referring to the careless stunt of leaving the gauntlet in that planet unattended.


Well, we are talking about the guy who used to leave his power battery in his work locker... He has a rich history of being careless with his ring and/or battery and getting them stolen out from under him.

----------


## Frontier

> Him rushing to the front line to hold off enemy's fire is indeed in character, since Hal is pretty much the big gun in the GLC. However, I was referring to the careless stunt of leaving the gauntlet in that planet unattended.


I feel like between forging his own ring and what that did to him, and then dealing with every ensuing threat the Corps. has faced (plus, y'know, kind of dying) I can understand why it slipped his mind...




> Yeah...this book is too crowded to be able to focus on anyone. I'm admittedly being harsh on him because as far as DC writers go he doesn't do too badly. Then again, he's had the whole New 52 run to learn from, and so far the growth has been quite minimal. He writes John and Guy quite well, but as for Hal and Kyle, I feel that he doesn't truly get them.


I think he has a good handle on all the Earth GL's, and his Hal is the best it's ever been. You may think that's not saying much, but I think his portrayal has been pretty strong here.

----------


## silly

> Well, we are talking about the guy who used to leave his power battery in his work locker... He has a rich history of being careless with his ring and/or battery and getting them stolen out from under him.


i always cringe whenever batman steals a power ring from any green lantern while said lantern was still wearing it.

----------


## silly

> I see what you mean.
> 
> I guess Hal, John, & Guy are more or less in the same age bracket. Hal & John were both in the Armed Forces at the same time. Kyle, I suppose, is in the same age range as Dick Grayson & Wally West.
> 
> I'd be open to a GLC secret origins story.


i'm thinking the same thing.

actually, i still think that clark, bruce, diana, hal and barry (and maybe the rest of the satellite era justice league) are the same age.

----------


## phantom1592

> i always cringe whenever batman steals a power ring from any green lantern while said lantern was still wearing it.


Agreed. That's stupid. I hate that. 

Having the lantern stolen while unattended or leaving the rings sitting around somewhere is a different story. Those can be fun.

----------


## silly

> So judging by the last issue, am I to assume that Carol/Kyle never happened? He wasted literally no time to make a move on Sora. If Manhattan erased that crap too, I'll be totally rooting for him.


i have decided that the kyle carol nonsense never happened. if dc decides to follow suit, good for them.

----------


## silly

> Agreed. That's stupid. I hate that. 
> 
> Having the lantern stolen while unattended or leaving the rings sitting around somewhere is a different story. Those can be fun.


makes no sense for the guardians to build the most powerful weapon in the universe and not place sufficient security protocols.

what if a green lantern was plummeting from space to earth. isn't the re-entry violent enough to yank off common jewelry.

----------


## phantom1592

> makes no sense for the guardians to build the most powerful weapon in the universe and not place sufficient security protocols.
> 
> what if a green lantern was plummeting from space to earth. isn't the re-entry violent enough to yank off common jewelry.


Ring should have a force field that's negating the re-entry and yanking the ring directly. 

Frankly, Rings in general are one of the harder things to 'yank off' without the owner noticing. What with the whole knuckle bone situation. The ring should fit snug, if not even tight. if the hand isn't completely straight, it isn't going to slip off without him noticing. 


As for Guardians putting in catch all protocols? I'm not a fan of that in general. For me a hero is defined by how he overcomes his limitations... and the Green Lantern ring had few of those. I LIKE the yellow weakness, I LIKE the 24 hour time limit. I like that the powers are in a piece of jewelry that anyone can take if the hero is negligent. Just hand-waving every little thing as 'the guardian's would have thought of that' is lazy storytelling. Besides... The guardian's ALSO like their minions to have a few weaknesses... especially after the Manhunter incident. They wouldn't want to deputize gods... the rings are just (extremely awesome) weapons. It takes the creature to operate it at it's best capacity.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Oh crap, I forgot about the new timeline.
> 
> The GL side seems to be historically immune to DC's ever changing reality resets.
> 
> Still, I do think it helps if a GL timeline was established.
> 
> When did the other Earth GL's get their rings after Hal?
> 
> How old are these guys?




Depends on how long you think the timeline is. Most people figure it's about 15 years since the formation of the Justice League. It was 5 years during the New 52, but with the stolen decade that seems to have returned in bits and pieces, it seems to be about 15 years.

As to how old the various GLs are, they are all in their physical prime because of their rings slowing down their aging and keeping them fit. This doesn't mean a GL is immortal, but the ring has been established as being able to keep the ring bearer younger, or, in Arisia's notorious case, older.

So, that means, Hal was mid to late twenties when he first got the ring, and is chronologically about 40ish, but his resurrection gave him back his youth. Guy is the same age as Hal, but keeps his body younger with his ring. John is a few years younger than both of them, which is why he wasn't a candidate for Abin Sur's ring like Hal & Guy were, so he's likely in his mid to late 30s. Kyle was in his early 20s when he first got the ring, which was around the time of Superman's death and return. Since Jon Kent was born after that, Kyle's been a GL for about a decade, putting him in his early 30s now.

Simon & Jessica are both presumably in their early to mid 20s.

----------


## phantom1592

On a slight tangent... Has anything been done with Torquemada in the past... decade or so? I remember REALLY liking that wizard Green Lantern and wanting to see more him.  Same thing with the Vampire hunter GL... I only saw him the once, but I wanted more of him.  I really wish they'd bring back the old Green Lantern Corps Quarterly book. Enough with force feeding us half a dozen human GL's... and lets get some crazy weird alien ones with some one-shot stories.

----------


## silly

> Ring should have a force field that's negating the re-entry and yanking the ring directly. 
> 
> Frankly, Rings in general are one of the harder things to 'yank off' without the owner noticing. What with the whole knuckle bone situation. The ring should fit snug, if not even tight. if the hand isn't completely straight, it isn't going to slip off without him noticing. 
> 
> 
> As for Guardians putting in catch all protocols? I'm not a fan of that in general. For me a hero is defined by how he overcomes his limitations... and the Green Lantern ring had few of those. I LIKE the yellow weakness, I LIKE the 24 hour time limit. I like that the powers are in a piece of jewelry that anyone can take if the hero is negligent. Just hand-waving every little thing as 'the guardian's would have thought of that' is lazy storytelling. Besides... The guardian's ALSO like their minions to have a few weaknesses... especially after the Manhunter incident. They wouldn't want to deputize gods... the rings are just (extremely awesome) weapons. It takes the creature to operate it at it's best capacity.


i don't think anybody should be able to steal off a green lantern. perhaps a former wielder of a power ring who has had connections with the source could, but i just don't like the idea even if the perpetrator is a master thief.

having the same force field that protect the rings from re-entry to keeping the rings safe from thieves won't make the lanterns gods, it does make the rings security measures consistent.

----------


## silly

> On a slight tangent... Has anything been done with Torquemada in the past... decade or so? I remember REALLY liking that wizard Green Lantern and wanting to see more him.  Same thing with the Vampire hunter GL... I only saw him the once, but I wanted more of him.  I really wish they'd bring back the old Green Lantern Corps Quarterly book. Enough with force feeding us half a dozen human GL's... and lets get some crazy weird alien ones with some one-shot stories.


yeah, i remember those two lanterns. shame that everybody is crammed in one book. one title is not enough for the 4 main earth lanterns. wish dc would promote more the lantern franchise.

----------


## Margaret

> Well, we are talking about the guy who used to leave his power battery in his work locker... He has a rich history of being careless with his ring and/or battery and getting them stolen out from under him.


You have a point. But Hal or any GL getting their rings stolen is just silly writing. How are these guys able to protect anyone if they can't even look after their own weapons? I'd like to think that the GL rings cannot be forcefully removed by anyone other than the owner or the Guardians, or if the respected GL kicks the bucket.

----------


## SebastianS

Is it just me or has the writing (especially dialogues) been subpar for the last 2 issues or so?

----------


## liwanag

hal, wearing... purple?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

While I have liked the return of Action Hal in HJ&tGLC the latest issue bothered me because they are going with the blindlessly charging in narrative for Hal. Yes he thinks quick on his feed and he never suffers from paralysis from over analysis but this is getting ridiculous. I know Verenditti is trying to differentiate between the Lanterns but the never consider any consequences Hal does a disservice to the character and if that is who Hal is, who the heck is Guy? Hal will/should never be confused with John, Sinestro or Kreon but he shouldn't be as he is being portrayed either. Hal with the, "John you stay back here and strategize (think) I will go mindlessly charging off into battle..." is as dumb and tone deaf as Kyle trying to get his mack on with Sora when there is an imminent threat looming.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i always cringe whenever batman steals a power ring from any green lantern while said lantern was still wearing it.


Back in the day, one poster said Batman does have a super power: he has a jobber aura. Sometimes I think Brainiac 5 has that, too.

It does explain some of their feats.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Depends on how long you think the timeline is. Most people figure it's about 15 years since the formation of the Justice League. It was 5 years during the New 52, but with the stolen decade that seems to have returned in bits and pieces, it seems to be about 15 years.
> 
> As to how old the various GLs are, they are all in their physical prime because of their rings slowing down their aging and keeping them fit. This doesn't mean a GL is immortal, but the ring has been established as being able to keep the ring bearer younger, or, in Arisia's notorious case, older.
> 
> So, that means, Hal was mid to late twenties when he first got the ring, and is chronologically about 40ish, but his resurrection gave him back his youth. Guy is the same age as Hal, but keeps his body younger with his ring. John is a few years younger than both of them, which is why he wasn't a candidate for Abin Sur's ring like Hal & Guy were, so he's likely in his mid to late 30s. Kyle was in his early 20s when he first got the ring, which was around the time of Superman's death and return. Since Jon Kent was born after that, Kyle's been a GL for about a decade, putting him in his early 30s now.
> 
> Simon & Jessica are both presumably in their early to mid 20s.


Thanks for the enlightenment.

I do recall early post crisis, that Guy may have used the ring to slow his aging while Hal did not. I think that was when they had the fist fight for the ring. I had a panel between Stewart & Hal that actually stated John was too young for Abin's ring when Hal & Guy were the top two picks. I don't know if that pre or post crisis, though.

It does seem weird that Kyle would be early 30s, but that would make him older than Dick & Wally. In another life, I think Kyle would have been "Teen Lantern".

I always felt Guy would be the oldest. John acts older due to the various tragedies in his life, imo.

I will just go with your timeline.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> While I have liked the return of Action Hal in HJ&tGLC the latest issue bothered me because they are going with the blindlessly charging in narrative for Hal. Yes he thinks quick on his feed and he never suffers from paralysis from over analysis but this is getting ridiculous. I know Verenditti is trying to differentiate between the Lanterns but the never consider any consequences Hal does a disservice to the character and if that is who Hal is, who the heck is Guy? Hal will/should never be confused with John, Sinestro or Kreon but he shouldn't be as he is being portrayed either. *Hal with the, "John you stay back here and strategize (think) I will go mindlessly charging off into battle..."* is as dumb and tone deaf as Kyle trying to get his mack on with Sora when there is an imminent threat looming.


That dynamic works for Cyclops & Wolverine, not John & Hal.

It always troubles me when writers can't make the clear distinction between Hal & Guy.

They need to sit down, and watch GL-TAS, for remedial viewing.

----------


## Frontier

> Is it just me or has the writing (especially dialogues) been subpar for the last 2 issues or so?


I thought it's still been pretty solid. 



> While I have liked the return of Action Hal in HJ&tGLC the latest issue bothered me because they are going with the blindlessly charging in narrative for Hal. Yes he thinks quick on his feed and he never suffers from paralysis from over analysis but this is getting ridiculous. I know Verenditti is trying to differentiate between the Lanterns but the never consider any consequences Hal does a disservice to the character and if that is who Hal is, who the heck is Guy? Hal will/should never be confused with John, Sinestro or Kreon but he shouldn't be as he is being portrayed either. Hal with the, "John you stay back here and strategize (think) I will go mindlessly charging off into battle..." is as dumb and tone deaf as Kyle trying to get his mack on with Sora when there is an imminent threat looming.


Guy would have done that without taking into account John coming up with a plan  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Margaret

> Hal with the, "John you stay back here and strategize (think) I will go mindlessly charging off into battle..." is as dumb and tone deaf as Kyle trying to get his mack on with Sora when there is an imminent threat looming.


Urgh...that Kyle and Sora moment...On the one hand I was glad because this meant that Kyle-Carol was pretty much retconned out of continuity, but the timing and the execution are just O.o

----------


## Johnny

> hal, wearing... purple?


I'm guessing that's supposed to be an Indigo Tribe look? Disappointed that his symbol stays the same, but I like that his constructs change color.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Urgh...that Kyle and Sora moment...On the one hand I was glad because this meant that Kyle-Carol was pretty much retconned out of continuity, but the timing and the execution are just O.o


maybe, maybe not, maybe the Carol thing is the reason why Sora is giving Kyle the Heisman stiff-arm, lol.

----------


## SebastianS

> Urgh...that Kyle and Sora moment...On the one hand I was glad because this meant that Kyle-Carol was pretty much retconned out of continuity, but the timing and the execution are just O.o


Exactly. I dont care if Carol and Kyle are an item, nor do I care if they are not. But Kyle going after Soranik in the middle of a crisis... it just reads so out of character. And this is exactly my concern in the last 2 issues. I have noticed a dip in the quality of the dialogues, and the general writing. You also see it with Hal mindlessly charging at an enemy of unknown abilities. And how many times have we read characters describing each others "features" in the last issues ("John, you are the thinking one", "Oh Kyle, always the artist" "Guy is the strong-headed" etc, etc, etc). I think in trying to come with different personalities for each GL, Venditti is falling in a pattern of "tell, don't show", and one cliche after another.

----------


## Johnny

> Back in the day, one poster said Batman does have a super power: he has a jobber aura.


lol The wrestling analogy is SO accurate when it comes to pairing other heroes with Bats. DC overprotects him so much at the expense of others, that it's become an utter joke.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> lol The wrestling analogy is SO accurate when it comes to pairing other heroes with Bats. DC overprotects him so much at the expense of others, that it's become an utter joke.


nah Bruce is just DC's version of the Lazytaker, unwilling to 'sell' the moves of his opponents making them look bad, lol.

----------


## Johnny

> nah Bruce is just DC's version of the Lazytaker, unwilling to 'sell' the moves of his opponents making them look bad, lol.


Taker's character was supposed to be impervious to pain cause he supposedly had supernatural powers. Bruce is just a guy in a Batsuit with high-tech toys who makes everyone else look like an idiot "because he sells". lol I love the guy but come on.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Taker's character was supposed to be impervious to pain cause he supposedly had supernatural powers. Bruce is just a guy in a Batsuit with high-tech toys who makes everyone else look like an idiot "because he sells". lol I love the guy but come on.


oh I get the mythology aspect of the Taker but his never selling his latest biggest threat's offense really isn't good for business.

----------


## Johnny

Not that there was any doubt, but Action Comics confirmed Cyborg Superman blowing up Coast City, with our boy standing there in that ridiculous old costume again.




New 52 shoulder pads>>>>>>>Silver Age onesie. And. Don't. You. Forget. It!

----------


## Johnny

> oh I get the mythology aspect of the Taker but his never selling his latest biggest threat's offense really isn't good for business.


He did good business this year. And bless him if he's finally done, cause the guy is so broken down.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Not that there was any doubt, but Action Comics confirmed Cyborg Superman blowing up Coast City, with our boy standing there in that ridiculous old costume again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 52 shoulder pads>>>>>>>Silver Age onesie. And. Don't. You. Forget. It!


yea one thing I don't like is the cherry picking of history, I didn't like wiping it away completely but the cherry picking is almost as maddening. No Superboy in the Reign of the Supermen, who if anyone took over for Bruce after Bane broke his back if he just recently 'met' Jean Paul Valley (Azrael) during Knightfall and the most infuriating the loss of Vic's Teen Titans history after trying to restore everyone else's.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> i have decided that the kyle carol nonsense never happened. if dc decides to follow suit, good for them.


if that is the case then I am retconning the Arisia being too young for Hal stuff out too. Now she is just an ultra sexy alien GL that Hal has a romantic history with.

----------


## Frontier

> Not that there was any doubt, but Action Comics confirmed Cyborg Superman blowing up Coast City, with our boy standing there in that ridiculous old costume again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 52 shoulder pads>>>>>>>Silver Age onesie. And. Don't. You. Forget. It!


At least now with an extended timeline, GL continuity can still remain relatively intact while also being more sensible. 



> yea one thing I don't like is the cherry picking of history, I didn't like wiping it away completely but the cherry picking is almost as maddening. No Superboy in the Reign of the Supermen, who if anyone took over for Bruce after Bane broke his back if he just recently 'met' Jean Paul Valley (Azrael) during Knightfall and the most infuriating the loss of Vic's Teen Titans history after trying to restore everyone else's.


I think some of it is deliberate, like Conner not being one of the listed Supermen, and at other points something that will still take time to re-establish.

----------


## Johnny

> if that is the case then I am retconning the Arisia being too young for Hal stuff out too. Now she is just an ultra sexy alien GL that Hal has a romantic history with.


I thought Johns retconned that already. He acknowledged they were together, but there was no mention of that crap with the aging. Maybe it's similar to the "pieface" thing, where Johns retconned it by having Hal defend Tom when he was called by that stupid nickname.

----------


## Johnny

Howard Porter cover for Flash#23

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

DC trying to keep Flash on my pull list. I added it to get the button stuff but by having Hal in the next arc will keep me hanging on a bit longer.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> At least now with an extended timeline, GL continuity can still remain relatively intact while also being more sensible. 
> 
> I think some of it is deliberate, like Conner not being one of the listed Supermen, and at other points something that will still take time to re-establish.


Yeah, I mean probably the wrong forum to mention this, but I don't recall Steel ever claiming to be Superman.  In fact during Reign he made a point to say he wasn't possessed by Superman's ghost or whatever, that he was just saved once and it inspired him to be a hero.  Kinda like how Batwoman started.  So Conner may or may not be part of it still since things are left pretty vague.

----------


## phantom1592

> You have a point. But Hal or any GL getting their rings stolen is just silly writing. How are these guys able to protect anyone if they can't even look after their own weapons? I'd like to think that the GL rings cannot be forcefully removed by anyone other than the owner or the Guardians, or if the respected GL kicks the bucket.


It's the downside of having your powers from an external source. Cops and Soldiers have to worry about maintaining control of their weapon after all. 

But again... taking it off their finger on a whim is beyond stupid. Taking it off their nightstand or out of their locker?? that's totally legit.  In fact, Jack T Chance had the ring 'bound' to his finger when he fought Lobo... all that Lobo did was rip the finger off the hand and control the ring that way. 





> if that is the case then I am retconning the Arisia being too young for Hal stuff out too. Now she is just an ultra sexy alien GL that Hal has a romantic history with.


Sounds good to me, but if they're going to retcon, then i'd like to see a NON-child origin for her shown in a flashback or something to clear it all up. Frankly i'd like to see some origin/backgrounds for a few of the alien GLs

----------


## liwanag

> Howard Porter cover for Flash#23


man, howard porter did good work in this cover..

----------


## Johnny

Extremely underrated artist imo. Nice to see him get some recognition with Flash. I believe him and Di Giandomenico are supposed to be the rotating artists on the book now.

----------


## liwanag

> Extremely underrated artist imo. Nice to see him get some recognition with Flash. I believe him and Di Giandomenico are supposed to be the rotating artists on the book now.


really like howard's art. didn't he had an accident and had to learn to draw again? glad to hear if he's on flash now.

----------


## Johnny

> really like howard's art. didn't he had an accident and had to learn to draw again? glad to hear if he's on flash now.


Yeah he hurt his hand really bad and couldn't draw for a while. Nice to see him kick ass again.

----------


## liwanag

> At least now with an extended timeline, GL continuity can still remain relatively intact while also being more sensible. 
> 
> I think some of it is deliberate, like Conner not being one of the listed Supermen, and at other points something that will still take time to re-establish.


i get lost sometimes, which part of gl history is still canon in rebirth? (everything?)

----------


## Johnny

Well, I'm not sure about the Hal/Oliver friendship but I hope that's addressed soon.

----------


## liwanag

> Well, I'm not sure about the Hal/Oliver friendship but I hope that's addressed soon.


along with appa ali apsa, and if he ever went insane... and mosaic..

----------


## Johnny

Mr. Van Sciver working.

----------


## Frontier

> i get lost sometimes, which part of gl history is still canon in rebirth? (everything?)


I'd assume most of it is, at least up until Johns' run, with maybe some degree of revision from the New 52. 



> Mr. Van Sciver working.


Heh. Look at his daughter tucked away like that  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> along with appa ali apsa, and if he ever went insane... and mosaic..


Given the author of Mosaic, I would be surprised if that chapter in GL history remains in continuity.

----------


## silly

gotta say, i'm digging hal's new threads in injustice 2. way better than the first.

----------


## Johnny

I'm starting to like the voice. Initially I wasn't a big fan of it, but seems like they were going for a more youthful sounding Hal I guess.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, Blum is growing on me as Hal too  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

the voice actor seems perfect to me.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> 


Oh man I missed GL Kryb the first time I looked at this. Has she been shown as one of the yellows that sided with Soranik?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

^^ I wish they would give him back the sleeveless design, while keeping everything else from current one. They gave Kyle his 90s look back, why not give Hal a mix between the 60s and 2010s.

----------


## liwanag

> gotta say, i'm digging hal's new threads in injustice 2. way better than the first.


love the gatling gun in the end...

----------


## liwanag

> gotta say, i'm digging hal's new threads in injustice 2. way better than the first.


I watched the video again and gotta say Hal's costume isn't bad at all. I'd say it's better than Injustice 1.

I wouldn't mind if comics Hal used this suit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Who is the giant, alien Nick Fury Lantern in front of Arisia?

The only drawback to this image is that Sora & Arisia are not front & center.

This is science fiction, show off the hot alien chicks without devolving into cheesecake.

----------


## Johnny

> I watched the video again and gotta say Hal's costume isn't bad at all. I'd say it's better than Injustice 1.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if comics Hal used this suit.


I'd say give him something like that for the movies, if they even manage to put that movie out. Much like Flash's costume in the DCEU that looks both faithful and different to the source material, Hal's costume could get an Injustice-like upgrade.

----------


## Frontier

As long as he gets a practical suit, I'm good  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> I'd say give him something like that for the movies, if they even manage to put that movie out. Much like Flash's costume in the DCEU that looks both faithful and different to the source material, Hal's costume could get an Injustice-like upgrade.


yeah, the movies probably. i realize that that's too much detail in the comics.

----------


## Johnny

The Hard-Battering Heroes:

----------


## Frontier

That conversation was almost straight out of a Ben Percy comic. I could even imagine that happening once Hal turns-up in _Green Arrow_  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Hope we get some good banter between Hal and Ollie in this. Be nice if Hal is glad to see Oliver again  :Smile: .

Also looking forward to Hal and Barry's intro's  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> The Hard-Battering Heroes:


man, the combos looks like hard to connect...

----------


## liwanag

hal wearing purple.

----------


## silly

> hal wearing purple.


it would've been cool if hal could use the indigo lantern's logo.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

It would also be interesting if he fought differently with each color.  I'm not a gaming person but his moves all seem the same.

----------


## mrumsey

> Who is the giant, alien Nick Fury Lantern in front of Arisia?
> 
> The only drawback to this image is that Sora & Arisia are not front & center.
> 
> This is science fiction, show off the hot alien chicks without devolving into cheesecake.


That would be Raynunn

----------


## j9ac9k

I've been watching the History Channel's "Superheroes Decoded" and the only Hal appearance so far was a random cover when they were mentioning how super-heroes were typically white men.  They even mentioned Kennedy's "New Frontier" and how the space race affected comics, but they went with the FF though Hal would have fit right into that.  (among other instances)  I'm surprised "Hard Traveling Heroes" got no mention when they were talking about 60's counter-culture, social issues, etc.  Esp since they had Neal Adams as one of the talking heads.  Maybe it'll be in another episode, but I doubt it at this point.  :Frown:  (and with all the random footage they showed from all super-hero movies, I didn't notice one GL clip)

----------


## Johnny

Let me guess, not only they mentioned it, but they tried to hammer home how bad it was that superheroes were usually white men. I'm hardly surprised they barely acknowledged Hal, given how entertainment media as well as the character's own movie studio is ashamed of him.

----------


## silly



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


always liked the idea of a good brawl between Hal and Supes, I was always of the opinion, if Hal knew Clark was coming it could be a heck of a fight. We all know how DC's power pyramid is set up but Hal is one of the few Justice Leaguers that could realistically take Clark out without directly going to a weakness (ala Kryptonite or magic) along with Martian Manhunter, Firestorm (is Captain Atom considered a leaguer?) and Diana on a good day. I wish we could see this fight more often. We see Bruce vs Clark all the time. Some unimaginative writers undervalue to power of a power ring wielded by a saavy vet that knows how to sling it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That would be Raynunn


Much appreciated, thanks!

----------


## j9ac9k

> Let me guess, not only they mentioned it, but they tried to hammer home how bad it was that superheroes were usually white men.


No, not at all. Appreciating inclusion doesn't equal "white man bad."

----------


## Johnny

> No, not at all. Appreciating inclusion doesn't equal "white man bad."


Of course, I was just wondering if the media did something stupid again. Cool.

----------


## silly

> always liked the idea of a good brawl between Hal and Supes, I was always of the opinion, if Hal knew Clark was coming it could be a heck of a fight. We all know how DC's power pyramid is set up but Hal is one of the few Justice Leaguers that could realistically take Clark out without directly going to a weakness (ala Kryptonite or magic) along with Martian Manhunter, Firestorm (is Captain Atom considered a leaguer?) and Diana on a good day. I wish we could see this fight more often. We see Bruce vs Clark all the time. Some unimaginative writers undervalue to power of a power ring wielded by a saavy vet that knows how to sling it.


i agree. 

few people should be able to go toe to toe with superman, and if anybody could, that would be hal.

----------


## HAN9000

> That dynamic works for Cyclops & Wolverine, not John & Hal.
> 
> It always troubles me when writers can't make the clear distinction between Hal & Guy.
> 
> They need to sit down, and watch GL-TAS, for remedial viewing.


I agree. I'm sick of them portraying Hal as a reckless, mindless character. First in Justice League, now in a Green Lantern book? Come on! Hal is just like "Since we have had a guy who is able to think, I don't need to take my head with me."

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would welcome an adventure with just Hal & Guy alone. It would be a great way to see if the writer truly understands both characters.

Both are relentless adversaries.

IMO, Hal should be focused like Dirty Harry with a gun while Guy would be more explosive like Rambo with a machine gun (with bullets spraying all over the place).

----------


## Johnny

Hal & Guy always work so well together.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal & Guy always work so well together.


Such an enjoyable scene. Folks forget that Guy was re-imagined as a foil for Hal in the 1980's.

I like how they can go from being easy acquaintances (I can't honestly see them as friends) to fighting each other as both are alpha males. They might have a few beers after beating each other up, only to repeat the cycle again later, lol.

Hal is a maverick, but he has clear limits to his duties as a GL (or he should, imo). Guy should be bit on the overzealous side with his duties.

I think this is why the Guardians favor Guy over Hal, as Hal holds back (plus he tries to have a life for himself on the side) while Guy goes all out as he clearly gets a cross between validation & a "high" being a GL.

During an interrogation, I don't think Hal would be the bad cop. I don't think Hal would be the good cop (that's more John), but I think he has enough charisma to get a suspect to relax & start talking. A suspect would have to be on the level of Hector Hammond for Hal to go into bad cop mode. I think Guy might be a bit beyond the label of bad cop. 

Are they maverick cop & worse cop?

----------


## liwanag

> Hal & Guy always work so well together.


i've always said that gltas may be one of my most favorite interpretation of hal. now i'm thinking guy too...

----------


## Margaret

> Such an enjoyable scene. Folks forget that Guy was re-imagined as a foil for Hal in the 1980's.
> 
> I like how they can go from being easy acquaintances (I can't honestly see them as friends) to fighting each other as both are alpha males. They might have a few beers after beating each other up, only to repeat the cycle again later, lol.
> 
> Hal is a maverick, but he has clear limits to his duties as a GL (or he should, imo). Guy should be bit on the overzealous side with his duties.
> 
> I think this is why the Guardians favor Guy over Hal, as Hal holds back (plus he tries to have a life for himself on the side) while Guy goes all out as he clearly gets a cross between validation & a "high" being a GL.
> 
> During an interrogation, I don't think Hal would be the bad cop. I don't think Hal would be the good cop (that's more John), but I think he has enough charisma to get a suspect to relax & start talking. A suspect would have to be on the level of Hector Hammond for Hal to go into bad cop mode. I think Guy might be a bit beyond the label of bad cop. 
> ...


They are bad cop and worse cop, though in an interrogation, I think John and Guy would do it together as good and bad cops, then during the break Hal casually walks in to give the suspect some drink and either 1. uses his charisma and creates an easier atmosphere to lure the suspect into a false sense of security, or 2. goes all out with his big gun status and intimidates him with "off the book" methods, or a combination of both. 
Anyway, I think the real reason the Guardians aren't fond of Hal is because of his defiant personality and unpredictable tendency. Here they were used to having soldiers being perfectly obedient and dutiful, there's this Earthling who keeps talking back and questioning their motives. Worse yet, they can't do anything to him because Hal is their big gun and other lanterns respect him. He's the maverick ace, whom they reluctantly respect because of his skills, not his personality. Guy is flamboyant and overzealous, but he's simple-minded, thus makes him easier to understand and keep in line.

----------


## Margaret

> i've always said that gltas may be one of my most favorite interpretation of hal. now i'm thinking guy too...


And Carol, and Kilowog, and Ganthet, etc. The GLTAS did everything right, the only thing they did wrong was being aired around the time the live action movie bombed so badly it hurt the toy sales

----------


## phantom1592

> And Carol, and Kilowog, and Ganthet, etc. The GLTAS did everything right, the only thing they did wrong was being aired around the time the live action movie bombed so badly it hurt the toy sales


And looking like crap.  The animation design on that show had everyone looking like a cross between an action figure and a balloon animal. I couldn't get past the previews when it was originally aired and I was super-excited for a Hal series... That?? Wasn't my style of show. 

It wasn't till it was cancelled and on Netflix before I gave it a real shot and fell in love with it (despite it's 3D balloon style)... Same problem I had with Spectatcular Spider-man.... if the show LOOKS terrible, it doesn't matter how great the storytelling is... the general public rarely gets past the commercial/preview....

----------


## j9ac9k

> And looking like crap.  The animation design on that show had everyone looking like a cross between an action figure and a balloon animal. I couldn't get past the previews when it was originally aired and I was super-excited for a Hal series... That?? Wasn't my style of show. 
> 
> It wasn't till it was cancelled and on Netflix before I gave it a real shot and fell in love with it (despite it's 3D balloon style)... Same problem I had with Spectatcular Spider-man.... if the show LOOKS terrible, it doesn't matter how great the storytelling is... the general public rarely gets past the commercial/preview....


To each their own.  I thought the animation looked great - it was essentially a 3D version of Timm's JLU design aesthetic.  I've read many times that it was the toy sales that doomed the series, but I've never read that people were turned off by the animation style and wouldn't assume it was that just because you didn't like it.

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, I tend to prefer more stylized takes for cartoons, like with GL:TAS and _Spectacular Spider-Man_, but that's just me  :Smile: .

----------


## phantom1592

> To each their own.  I thought the animation looked great -* it was essentially a 3D version of Timm's JLU design aesthetic.*  I've read many times that it was the toy sales that doomed the series, but I've never read that people were turned off by the animation style and wouldn't assume it was that just because you didn't like it.


I'll agree with that... but that's not a compliment from me  :Wink:     Timm's designs worked great for that crime noir/Dick Tracy feel in Batman in the beginning... but felt pretty off with Superman... and REALLY off with JL and JLU...

----------


## phantom1592

> Honestly, I tend to prefer more stylized takes for cartoons, like with GL:TAS and _Spectacular Spider-Man_, but that's just me .


Yeah, some people do... Myself, I like things to look as close to the comics as possible...and in that case I want the comics to be at least SOMEWHAT realistic in appearance. When they make toys of the show, I want those toys to be able to blend in with all the other toys of the other shows. I want the toys of the Avengers, the X-men, Spider-man to all be from the same universe... and not 'So-and-so's interpretation of that universe'... 

Once things get TOO stylized... I get turned off fast from the property.

----------


## silly

> And Carol, and Kilowog, and Ganthet, etc. The GLTAS did everything right, the only thing they did wrong was being aired around the time the live action movie bombed so badly it hurt the toy sales


that show was the bomb. if i ever become a writer for green lantern (i can dream can't i?), i would use that show as template for my all my character development.

----------


## silly

> And looking like crap.  The animation design on that show had everyone looking like a cross between an action figure and a balloon animal. I couldn't get past the previews when it was originally aired and I was super-excited for a Hal series... That?? Wasn't my style of show. 
> 
> It wasn't till it was cancelled and on Netflix before I gave it a real shot and fell in love with it (despite it's 3D balloon style)... Same problem I had with Spectatcular Spider-man.... if the show LOOKS terrible, it doesn't matter how great the storytelling is... the general public rarely gets past the commercial/preview....


i respect your preferences. i on the other hand just love the designs. i was skeptical at first on the cgi, but i think it turned out just awesome.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They are bad cop and worse cop, though in an interrogation, I think John and Guy would do it together as good and bad cops, then during the break Hal casually walks in to give the suspect some drink and either 1. uses his charisma and creates an easier atmosphere to lure the suspect into a false sense of security, or 2. goes all out with his big gun status and intimidates him with "off the book" methods, or a combination of both. 
> Anyway, I think the real reason the Guardians aren't fond of Hal is because of his defiant personality and unpredictable tendency. Here they were used to having soldiers being perfectly obedient and dutiful, there's this Earthling who keeps talking back and questioning their motives. Worse yet, they can't do anything to him because Hal is their big gun and other lanterns respect him. He's the maverick ace, whom they reluctantly respect because of his skills, not his personality. Guy is flamboyant and overzealous, but he's simple-minded, thus makes him easier to understand and keep in line.


Who do I have to blackmail at DC to hire you are the editor for Green Lantern?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that show was the bomb. if i ever become a writer for green lantern (i can dream can't i?), i would use that show as template for my all my character development.


So you can write the series with Margaret as the editor....got it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Let's all be honest here.  Every one of us has a GL story we'd love to tell.  Wouldn't it be great if DC made comics based on the merit of the story itself and not on the accolades of the author?  Sometimes I wonder if anyone actually reads these comics before they go to the printers.

----------


## liwanag

> And Carol, and Kilowog, and Ganthet, etc. The GLTAS did everything right, the only thing they did wrong was being aired around the time the live action movie bombed so badly it hurt the toy sales


they sure did. and even after all these years a part of me still hope that we will still razer and aya again...

that show sure did hal justice.

----------


## Margaret

> they sure did. and even after all these years a part of me still hope that we will still razer and aya again...
> 
> that show sure did hal justice.


Indeed. All this time I've been wondering how is it that Aya and Razer still haven't made it into comics yet. They both are such interesting characters and if written right would be hugely popular. Such a wasted potential.

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> Indeed. All this time I've been wondering how is it that Aya and Razer still haven't made it into comics yet. They both are such interesting characters and if written right would be hugely popular. Such a wasted potential.


Razer would have been great for the Red Lanterns title.

----------


## silly

> So you can write the series with Margaret as the editor....got it.


i'm thinking margaret should be somehow involved in wb's cinematic development of hal.

----------


## Johnny

> i'm thinking margaret should be somehow involved in wb's cinematic development of hal.


Yes, then we'll at least have someone in WB who cares about Hal Jordan. I mean Geoff presumably does, but in the end these decisions are not up to him. If they were, Hal would've been in JL.

----------


## Johnny

Edit.

10char

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'm thinking margaret should be somehow involved in wb's cinematic development of hal.


Since I'm a flexible employer, I shall utilize my James Earl Jones autotune, and say: let it be done.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes, then we'll at least have someone in WB who cares about Hal Jordan. I mean Geoff presumably does, but in the end these decisions are not up to him. If they were, Hal would've been in JL.


I'm kinda scared Johns would give us dumb jock Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm kinda scared Johns would give us dumb jock Hal.


The way I see it, would've been like with Superman. Many people don't like his DCEU characterization but he's still there in a prominent fashion, so there's always room for improvement. Dumb jock Hal over no Hal at all could've been the more acceptable option. Maybe.

----------


## Margaret

> i'm thinking margaret should be somehow involved in wb's cinematic development of hal.


Haha...if WB had any intention to even develop Hal that is.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Nice  :Cool: .

Would've been an awesome GL movie poster...

----------


## liwanag

> 


cool. somehow made me think of star wars.

----------


## silly

green lantern gameplay breakdown.

can't wait to see hal's other gears.

----------


## silly

> I'm kinda scared Johns would give us dumb jock Hal.


please, no more immature characterizations. time for our heroes to act heroic.

----------


## liwanag

> Let's all be honest here.  Every one of us has a GL story we'd love to tell.  Wouldn't it be great if DC made comics based on the merit of the story itself and not on the accolades of the author?  Sometimes I wonder if anyone actually reads these comics before they go to the printers.


the story i would love to tell would be sort of a young hal jordan type of story, before he got the power ring. the adventures that hal went thru that made him the fearless man he is now. not much story has been told of hal's time in the airforce or how he coped up from witnessing his dad's plane from crashing...

----------


## Frontier

> the story i would love to tell would be sort of a young hal jordan type of story, before he got the power ring. the adventures that hal went thru that made him the fearless man he is now. not much story has been told of hal's time in the airforce or how he coped up from witnessing his dad's plane from crashing...


It might be a good chance to explore Hal's relationship with his mom and Jack  :Smile: .

----------


## Güicho

> 


Great image! ^




> Nice.
> Would've been an awesome GL movie poster...





> cool. somehow made me think of *star wars*.


If only.
 There was so much potential there, Star Wars parallels were rife;
Young wrestles/reckless pilot becomes hero of space knights,  harnesses weapon of light (fueled by brave honest will)
Must face and defeat the one who was  once meant to be  their  greatest champion, who in his pursuit of perfect order falls  to the opposite side(color weapon)  consumed by hate and fear.

What's great is GL did it first!




He even taunts Hal to use the weapon for killing.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

Rebirth still holds up to this day.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Here's some nerdly thoughts on issue #19...
First, unless the plan is to make Kyle into the biggest douchebag in sector 2814, I doubt he's still together with Carol.  If there was any doubt after Omega Men, I think this page pretty much confirms it as much as I think we're going to get.

One bit of text I zeroed in on was the part about not being white lantern anymore.  It's a curious thing to say in this context.  I don't quite remember how him and Sora broke up the first time, I missed a few issues there.  I remember they went to the well one more time and gave him a hangup on his old dead girlfriend, but this time Jade was the dead girlfriend.  She came back and I guess that was it.  I don't think there was any emotion to it either.  Kyle and Sora just kinda shook hands and parted.  I can't remember if him trying to be the white lantern had anything to do with it.  Or if this mention is a message to us readers to just forget all that white lantern stuff (including Carol).  

If I never read a GL comic and you gave this to me telling me it was the first part of a 4 issue mini series I would say with total certainty that Sarko is Sora and Kyle's kid.  He looks the part.  We spend significant time in the issue (2 pages is significant for Venditti) developing a relationship between Kyle and Sora.  And Sarko even mentions her in his rant, including her heritage.  This chit reeks of Kylo Ren syndrome.

But we all know comics don't always make sense as a complete story.  Maybe he's just some guy... or maybe Sinestro had other kids... who knows...  I will say that Sora is drawn exceptionally well in this issue.

Lastly, here's a page that raised my eyebrow.

Time travel stories always have to fudge things a bit, so it would be funny if Sarko is in fact Kyle and Sora's kid... wouldn't you think with this knowledge that they would maybe pick a different name for their child in the future?  But if they changed the name, then that new name would need to be changed.  And changed again.  Parallax meet Paradox.  Anyway, this issue was packed full of "off-Hal" moments that don't really do him justice, but the ring through your skull moment seemed a bit harsh.  The character of Hal seems very much in flux and I wonder if it is because he doesn't have a clearly defined role.  Or maybe the role Venditti gave him isn't really fitting.  You can look at John, Guy, and Kyle and see well defined characters.  Hal just sorta gets the leftover traits.  I always hear the test pilot argument for why he charges off into action, but test pilots don't do that at all.  Test pilots think things out, especially dealing with a new unknown situation.  Oh well, can't wait for the next issue.

----------


## Frontier

I guess Venditti still doesn't get the benefit of the doubt when it comes to Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: .

As I recall, Kyle and Sora broke up because Kyle lied to her about seeing Sora when a Star Sapphire showed him his true love, when it was really Jade.

----------


## Starter Set

Must say, that HJATGLC book isn't a bad read at all. (GLC was too short a name i guess...)

Kyle, Hal, John, Sora...gotta love the casting.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I guess Venditti still doesn't get the benefit of the doubt when it comes to Hal .
> 
> As I recall, Kyle and Sora broke up because Kyle lied to her about seeing Sora when a Star Sapphire showed him his true love, when it was really Jade.


The "wait till next issue" approach is wearing thin and we're coming up on the end of year 1.  Next issue does look like a Hal centered one so that's nice.

I remember the Sapphire thing, I just don't remember the actual breakup.  Neither one seemed particularly torn up by it though.

----------


## vartox

> Anyway, this issue was packed full of "off-Hal" moments that don't really do him justice, but the ring through your skull moment seemed a bit harsh.  The character of Hal seems very much in flux and I wonder if it is because he doesn't have a clearly defined role.  Or maybe the role Venditti gave him isn't really fitting.  You can look at John, Guy, and Kyle and see well defined characters.  Hal just sorta gets the leftover traits.  I always hear the test pilot argument for why he charges off into action, but test pilots don't do that at all.  Test pilots think things out, especially dealing with a new unknown situation.  Oh well, can't wait for the next issue.


Yeah Hal doesn't feel very well defined in this book most of the time. I think Venditti is having trouble especially distinguishing Hal and Guy (although that's been a problem since what, early new 52?) and Hal is coming out the loser there since it seems pretty clear Venditti likes Guy more. Venditti wants the four of them to have defined roles but since there's no time to actually flesh any of them out he just picks a couple traits and hammers on those and it leaves everybody feeling kind of flat. 




> I remember the Sapphire thing, I just don't remember the actual breakup.  Neither one seemed particularly torn up by it though.


I remember Soranik was pretty pissed because he lied to her about it and I don't think Kyle was that upset because Jade just came back.

----------


## Frontier

I think he's done a better job of differentiating between Hal and Guy then we've gotten in a while, and giving Hal plenty of good moments in his own right. 

Though I guess where some sees Venditti hammering in character traits, I just see people acting in-character.

----------


## silly

i wish hal was written less like guy. hopefully vendetti would think of captain kirk

----------


## Frontier

> i wish hal was written less like guy. hopefully vendetti would think of captain kirk


I think he's been more Kirk-ish then Guy-ish across this run, but that's just me...

----------


## Margaret

> I guess Venditti still doesn't get the benefit of the doubt when it comes to Hal .
> 
> As I recall, Kyle and Sora broke up because Kyle lied to her about seeing Sora when a Star Sapphire showed him his true love, when it was really Jade.


He did. He has had a whole New 52 run to figure it out, and it has been about 20 issues into Rebirth and still I don't think he truly gets the character. It's not about good moments really. In this book Hal has plenty of moments, but most of those are pretty one-dimensional and purely action. Character depth remains missing in each panel and while I may be too harsh on him, I do think it shows if the writer likes the characters he/she is writing. His Hal lacks substance, and the core qualities that make him a hero. Dramatically blowing himself up to kill Sinestro and stop the Fear Engine doesn't make it come off as heroic. Till this day I still remember the issue that Hal was stranded in the North pole, hypothermic, blinded, exhausted, with a useless ring. He didn't really help anyone or doing anything drastic, but that was the moment I felt the most inspired by a superhero. Though it is indeed subjective. I guess overall I'm just not a Venditti's fan. 
Well, look at that, I'm back with another rant...sigh.
P.S. I wonder if anyone would ever bring Jade back. Personally I think she's the best Kyle's love interest.

----------


## Potanical Pardon

> i wish hal was written less like guy. hopefully vendetti would think of captain kirk


Ironically, I feel like Post-Rebirth, Guy has been written consistently as how Hal should be, accounting for modern sensibilities. Before that, I hated Guy. Out of the Big Four, he's been the best beneficiary of character writing.

----------


## Johnny

> Till this day I still remember the issue that Hal was stranded in the North pole, hypothermic, blinded, exhausted, with a useless ring. He didn't really help anyone or doing anything drastic, but that was the moment I felt the most inspired by a superhero. Though it is indeed subjective. I guess overall I'm just not a Venditti's fan.


Which issue was that?




> Well, look at that, I'm back with another rant...sigh.


Keep 'em up!  :Smile:

----------


## Starter Set

> .S. I wonder if anyone would ever bring Jade back. Personally I think she's the best Kyle's love interest.


I sure wouldn't mind. I always had a soft spot for that character.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

"-Just shut up and fight me, Hal.
-Let the records show you asked for it."

"-This is for Superman!
-This is for hitting me!"


Hal and Diana's interactions are very New 52 inspired I guess. lol

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> He did. He has had a whole New 52 run to figure it out, and it has been about 20 issues into Rebirth and still I don't think he truly gets the character. It's not about good moments really. In this book Hal has plenty of moments, but most of those are pretty one-dimensional and purely action. Character depth remains missing in each panel and while I may be too harsh on him, I do think it shows if the writer likes the characters he/she is writing. His Hal lacks substance, and the core qualities that make him a hero. Dramatically blowing himself up to kill Sinestro and stop the Fear Engine doesn't make it come off as heroic. Till this day I still remember the issue that Hal was stranded in the North pole, hypothermic, blinded, exhausted, with a useless ring. He didn't really help anyone or doing anything drastic, but that was the moment I felt the most inspired by a superhero. Though it is indeed subjective. I guess overall I'm just not a Venditti's fan.


I remember a Spider-Man story that felt the same.  In the 90s when he used to get his ass handed to him on a daily basis, there was a line that I'll completely butcher, but it said something like I won't stop trying until 10 minutes after I'm dead.  

I am a Venditti fan, but I feel like he could do better.  Yeah, I'm gonna bang my head against the wall and say that the fatal flaw in this book is that there's only 1 book when it should really be split into 2 or 3.  The other lanterns, John, Guy and Kyle, are clearly established.  When I see them on the page I know what I'm getting.  The problem is with Hal, I feel like the best version of him is a combination of the other 3.  He's shown John's ability to lead, He's had the free spirit of Kyle, and he's been bare knuckes like Guy.  But if you had that version of Hal in this book it wouldn't work because there would be too much overlap.  So what Venditti has to do is make Hal completely different from the others and in doing so, Hal's been represented inconsistently.

I'd even say, in a weird way Hal's almost portrayed as too passive.  He's just been reacting to things lately, and not really taking action on his own.  Yes, the evil thingies from dimension X show up and he goes charging after them.  But Hal's been doing very little to advance the plot.  The green and yellow team up wasn't his idea, and when he sees it he's just grunting and shrugging it off.  Guy did more to advance that plot than Hal.  I don't know what Hal is thinking or what direction he's headed.  He's just sort of been hanging around waiting for something to go wrong.  I'd like to see Hal remind us why he's there and what he believes in.  There were some really great moments but they were never built upon.  Hopefully, in the next issue when he's supposedly revisiting the forging of his ring, we'll get some of the meaty character development we've been waiting for.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here's some nerdly thoughts on issue #19...
> First, unless the plan is to make Kyle into the biggest douchebag in sector 2814, I doubt he's still together with Carol.  If there was any doubt after Omega Men, I think this page pretty much confirms it as much as I think we're going to get.
> 
> One bit of text I zeroed in on was the part about not being white lantern anymore.  It's a curious thing to say in this context.  I don't quite remember how him and Sora broke up the first time, I missed a few issues there.  I remember they went to the well one more time and gave him a hangup on his old dead girlfriend, but this time Jade was the dead girlfriend.  She came back and I guess that was it.  I don't think there was any emotion to it either.  Kyle and Sora just kinda shook hands and parted.  I can't remember if him trying to be the white lantern had anything to do with it.  Or if this mention is a message to us readers to just forget all that white lantern stuff (including Carol).  
> 
> If I never read a GL comic and you gave this to me telling me it was the first part of a 4 issue mini series I would say with total certainty that Sarko is Sora and Kyle's kid.  He looks the part.  We spend significant time in the issue (2 pages is significant for Venditti) developing a relationship between Kyle and Sora.  And Sarko even mentions her in his rant, including her heritage.  This chit reeks of Kylo Ren syndrome.
> 
> But we all know comics don't always make sense as a complete story.  Maybe he's just some guy... or maybe Sinestro had other kids... who knows...  I will say that Sora is drawn exceptionally well in this issue.


Kyle is channeling his inner Eddie.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I sure wouldn't mind. I always had a soft spot for that character.


Me too.  I thought it made sense also, being that she was Alan Scott's daughter.  I did enjoy the Soranik relationship too so I'm not sad to see that rekindled.  The bottom line is, Kyle needs to stick to girls with typically non-human skin pigmentation.

----------


## liwanag

> I remember a Spider-Man story that felt the same.  In the 90s when he used to get his ass handed to him on a daily basis, there was a line that I'll completely butcher, but it said something like I won't stop trying until 10 minutes after I'm dead.  
> 
> I am a Venditti fan, but I feel like he could do better.  Yeah, I'm gonna bang my head against the wall and say that the fatal flaw in this book is that there's only 1 book when it should really be split into 2 or 3.  The other lanterns, John, Guy and Kyle, are clearly established.  When I see them on the page I know what I'm getting.  The problem is with Hal, I feel like the best version of him is a combination of the other 3.  He's shown John's ability to lead, He's had the free spirit of Kyle, and he's been bare knuckes like Guy.  But if you had that version of Hal in this book it wouldn't work because there would be too much overlap.  So what Venditti has to do is make Hal completely different from the others and in doing so, Hal's been represented inconsistently.
> 
> I'd even say, in a weird way Hal's almost portrayed as too passive.  He's just been reacting to things lately, and not really taking action on his own.  Yes, the evil thingies from dimension X show up and he goes charging after them.  But Hal's been doing very little to advance the plot.  The green and yellow team up wasn't his idea, and when he sees it he's just grunting and shrugging it off.  Guy did more to advance that plot than Hal.  I don't know what Hal is thinking or what direction he's headed.  He's just sort of been hanging around waiting for something to go wrong.  I'd like to see Hal remind us why he's there and what he believes in.  There were some really great moments but they were never built upon.  Hopefully, in the next issue when he's supposedly revisiting the forging of his ring, we'll get some of the meaty character development we've been waiting for.


the book indeed is overcrowded. the franchise could use another title. but i just wish dc would promote it more. give hal more presence in rebirth?

i've reading the posts here and i'm almost convinced venditti likes hal the least.

----------


## liwanag

> "-Just shut up and fight me, Hal.
> -Let the records show you asked for it."
> 
> "-This is for Superman!
> -This is for hitting me!"
> 
> 
> Hal and Diana's interactions are very New 52 inspired I guess. lol


well, i'll be brash enough to say netherealms gave hal better dialogues than the in the comics lately....

----------


## liwanag

> It might be a good chance to explore Hal's relationship with his mom and Jack .


imagine a story where hal had a run in with abin sur years before he got the ring...

or hal idsabling a manhunter robot during one of his early days as a fighter pilot...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> the book indeed is overcrowded. the franchise could use another title. but i just wish dc would promote it more. give hal more presence in rebirth?


I don't care if DC doesn't promote it.  I don't care if GL is not a part of the Justice league in the movies.  I don't care if this book is pushed aside to make room for Simon & Jessica.  I only care about good story.

----------


## Johnny

> Kyle is channeling his inner Eddie.


"Mamacita!"

----------


## Frontier

> He did. He has had a whole New 52 run to figure it out, and it has been about 20 issues into Rebirth and still I don't think he truly gets the character. It's not about good moments really. In this book Hal has plenty of moments, but most of those are pretty one-dimensional and purely action. Character depth remains missing in each panel and while I may be too harsh on him, I do think it shows if the writer likes the characters he/she is writing. His Hal lacks substance, and the core qualities that make him a hero. Dramatically blowing himself up to kill Sinestro and stop the Fear Engine doesn't make it come off as heroic. Till this day I still remember the issue that Hal was stranded in the North pole, hypothermic, blinded, exhausted, with a useless ring. He didn't really help anyone or doing anything drastic, but that was the moment I felt the most inspired by a superhero. Though it is indeed subjective. I guess overall I'm just not a Venditti's fan. 
> Well, look at that, I'm back with another rant...sigh.
> P.S. I wonder if anyone would ever bring Jade back. Personally I think she's the best Kyle's love interest.


I'm the complete opposite. I think after that New 52 run and with Rebirth he finally has figured it out, and has a much stronger grasp and portrayal of Hal now, and I think he's doing his best to add just a little more depth and complexity to the characters in the few pages he's allotted to do so. But agree to disagree  :Smile: . 

With Alan and the JSA coming back, I see Jade and Obsidian returning at some point. 



> I remember a Spider-Man story that felt the same.  In the 90s when he used to get his ass handed to him on a daily basis, there was a line that I'll completely butcher, but it said something like I won't stop trying until 10 minutes after I'm dead.


Now that just happens and it's because he's an idiot and ineffectual hero  :Frown: .




> I'd even say, in a weird way Hal's almost portrayed as too passive.  He's just been reacting to things lately, and not really taking action on his own.  Yes, the evil thingies from dimension X show up and he goes charging after them.  But Hal's been doing very little to advance the plot.  The green and yellow team up wasn't his idea, and when he sees it he's just grunting and shrugging it off.  Guy did more to advance that plot than Hal.  I don't know what Hal is thinking or what direction he's headed.  He's just sort of been hanging around waiting for something to go wrong.  I'd like to see Hal remind us why he's there and what he believes in.  There were some really great moments but they were never built upon.  Hopefully, in the next issue when he's supposedly revisiting the forging of his ring, we'll get some of the meaty character development we've been waiting for.


I think that's just the nature of the book being a quasi-team book more then a proper solo. I mean, we can complain about that situation as much as we like, but it is what it is. 

The other Earth GL's are their own leading character's, not just Hal's supporting cast.

Just think of Hal as being the Red Ranger to the other Lanterns' Power Rangers group, only the kind of Red Ranger who's not the official leader but still the guy who takes charge, gets the job done, and saves the day more often then not. And the other Rangers still get the spotlight every now and then. 



> imagine a story where hal had a run in with abin sur years before he got the ring...
> 
> or hal idsabling a manhunter robot during one of his early days as a fighter pilot...


That would be pretty cool  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> I don't care if DC doesn't promote it.  I don't care if GL is not a part of the Justice league in the movies.  I don't care if this book is pushed aside to make room for Simon & Jessica.  I only care about good story.


agree on the good story, but let's not get hasty on the movies. some of us would still enjoy seeing hal with the dceu justice league. the movies can even be a family thing. everybody's excited about family night, kids see green lantern mythos come to life, a new generation of fans is made...

----------


## liwanag

> . 
> 
> That would be pretty cool .


i know. bruce's pre-batman days gets pretty much explored. i'm thinking hal could also. the manhunters or even the qwardians could have been a major factor in martin jordan's plane from malfunctioning from all we know...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> agree on the good story, but let's not get hasty on the movies. some of us would still enjoy seeing hal with the dceu justice league. the movies can even be a family thing. everybody's excited about family night, kids see green lantern mythos come to life, a new generation of fans is made...


Well sure, I'd love it if DC plastered GL everywhere but I'm not greedy.  Baby steps first.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think that's just the nature of the book being a quasi-team book more then a proper solo. I mean, we can complain about that situation as much as we like, but it is what it is. 
> 
> The other Earth GL's are their own leading character's, not just Hal's supporting cast.


If that's the case, then why is the title "Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps"?  Why not just The Green lantern Corps?  Think of it this way and I will offer this up to everyone... of the 4 human lanterns, John, Kyle, Guy and Hal, without regard to any history before rebirth, which one of those is the most irreplaceable?  And which one is easiest to get rid of without affecting the overall story?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

The great thing about this forum is we don't all agree, but we all want the same thing... an awesome GL book.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> "Mamacita!"


Note to Ethan Van Sciver: Put Kyle in an L.W.O. shirt.

----------


## Frontier

> If that's the case, then why is the title "Hal Jordan and The Green Lantern Corps"?  Why not just The Green lantern Corps?  Think of it this way and I will offer this up to everyone... of the 4 human lanterns, John, Kyle, Guy and Hal, without regard to any history before rebirth, which one of those is the most irreplaceable?  And which one is easiest to get rid of without affecting the overall story?


Probably because he still gets the most screentime and is more or less the lead of the group. Like _Batgirl and the Birds of Prey_ is basically just Birds of Prey, but Batgirl is the lead and the marketable member. 

I'd say none of them, but that's just me.

----------


## Margaret

> Which issue was that?


I don't really remember. It was in the 80s and during Marv Wolfman's run.




> I'm the complete opposite. I think after that New 52 run and with Rebirth he finally has figured it out, and has a much stronger grasp and portrayal of Hal now, and I think he's doing his best to add just a little more depth and complexity to the characters in the few pages he's allotted to do so. But agree to disagree .


Let's do that  :Smile:  But I agree that he's gotten better than the way he was during the New 52.

----------


## silly

> 


Hal: "This is for hitting me!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


standing next to each other, it just feels something is off with carol's costume.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Which issue was that?


Green Lantern vol 2 #134:
http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Green_Lantern_Vol_2_134

----------


## HAN9000

> the book indeed is overcrowded. the franchise could use another title. but i just wish dc would promote it more. give hal more presence in rebirth?
> 
> i've reading the posts here and i'm almost convinced venditti likes hal the least.


lol. When Venditti took over the Green Lantern title in 2013, he said in an SDCC interview that Hal was his favorite character. (That video is still on DC Official Site ) Now we all know that was a huge lie. :Wink:

----------


## HAN9000

> But I agree that he's gotten better than the way he was during the New 52.


He's not gotten better. He's just getting irrelevant which makes the portrayal less intolerable.
I think the Renegade story line is the best work Venditti wrote so far. Also, Godhead is not bad.

----------


## Johnny

> Green Lantern vol 2 #134:
> http://dc.wikia.com/wiki/Green_Lantern_Vol_2_134


Thanks!

10char

----------


## liwanag

> lol. When Venditti took over the Green Lantern title in 2013, he said in an SDCC interview that Hal was his favorite character. (That video is still on DC Official Site ) Now we all know that was a huge lie.


i don't know how to react to that...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> standing next to each other, it just feels something is off with carol's costume.


I haven't been reading this or the Apes one, but it looks like they have a set formula in place.  Sinestro, emotional spectrum, someone gets a ring.  Wouldn't it be funny if this is where they bury Carol's elusive character development plotline.  Oh well, I think she makes out with Scotty for some reason.... 

I think it's the mask that doesn't work for me in Carol's costume.  I wonder (if she ever comes back) would they revert her costume back to the classic version like they did with Kyle's.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> lol. When Venditti took over the Green Lantern title in 2013, he said in an SDCC interview that Hal was his favorite character. (That video is still on DC Official Site ) Now we all know that was a huge lie.


People say all kinds of bullschitt in interviews.  If he was writing Aquaman, he'd be saying that was his favorite character and he grew up with Aquaman bedsheets and tried to talk to his pet goldfish.

----------


## Frontier

> lol. When Venditti took over the Green Lantern title in 2013, he said in an SDCC interview that Hal was his favorite character. (That video is still on DC Official Site ) Now we all know that was a huge lie.


Well, he wouldn't be the first person who claimed they were taking on a book with their "favorite character" and then promptly did a lackluster job of it. 

But I still think he's doing much better now, especially when it comes to Hal. 



> People say all kinds of bullschitt in interviews.  If he was writing Aquaman, he'd be saying that was his favorite character and he grew up with Aquaman bedsheets and tried to talk to his pet goldfish.


Makes me kind of want to go back and read interviews with Cullen Bunn about his _Aquaman_ run to see what he said...

----------


## liwanag

> I haven't been reading this or the Apes one, but it looks like they have a set formula in place.  Sinestro, emotional spectrum, someone gets a ring.  Wouldn't it be funny if this is where they bury Carol's elusive character development plotline.  Oh well, I think she makes out with Scotty for some reason.... 
> 
> I think it's the mask that doesn't work for me in Carol's costume.  I wonder (if she ever comes back) would they revert her costume back to the classic version like they did with Kyle's.


been wondering how dc could develop carol. i still hope she and hal get back together, but in the meantime... maybe it's time to bring her back to earth and maybe partner her with jessica. she does have a company to run and all these space adventures is making her miss all of it.  :Smile:

----------


## NeathBlue

> 


Star Trek - Green Lantern needs to become a continuous series, the 6 issue series's don't do the stories justice IMO.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> been wondering how dc could develop carol. i still hope she and hal get back together, but in the meantime... maybe it's time to bring her back to earth and maybe partner her with jessica. she does have a company to run and all these space adventures is making her miss all of it.


Well, last we saw (in a small insert panel in Green lanterns) Carol was back on Earth running her company.  It would be interesting to see her giving counsel to Jessica, maybe some love advice if DC decides to ever give Jessica a love interest (please not Barry, cause that's almost as WTF as Kyle and Carol).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Makes me kind of want to go back and read interviews with Cullen Bunn about his _Aquaman_ run to see what he said...


Personally, I love the interviews where the person lets their guard down and starts ranting their true feelings.  Neil Adams had one of those recently about the state of the industry.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

to me Geoff J has a few staples, finding the core principle of the character, upgrading the heroes arch enemy to Super Saiyan God status ect, ect. It generally works for most titles but some more than others. However there seemed to be something deeper to his runs on GL, and JSA. A deeper love, more varied ideas a longer run. Hey I loved Blitz in Flash and the character of Zoom in particular. I also enjoyed his Titans run especially the Titans East stuff but the runs overall weren't as transformational as his run on GL and JSA. He wasn't bad on those later titles but his runs on GL and JSA are in the running for best runs ever for that particular franchise, for me I don't know which of his other runs can say that, Titans, Justice League, Flash, Avengers. Maybe Hawkman can be considered a definitive run because I can't think of a definitive Hawkman run, same for Aquaman.

----------


## liwanag

> Star Trek - Green Lantern needs to become a continuous series, the 6 issue series's don't do the stories justice IMO.


i'd welcome another mini-series, and if they did, i wonder how they will up the stakes this 3rd time.

i now know what's bugging me with sapphire's costume. it's the headgear.

----------


## j9ac9k

> i'd welcome another mini-series, and if they did, i wonder how they will up the stakes this 3rd time.
> 
> i now know what's bugging me with sapphire's costume. it's the headgear.


1 - They can introduce the old heavy-hitters, the Borg infused with some lantern light (can they assimilate a Power Ring? I would think so) .... or something with Q...
2 - Yeah, when they changed her headgear to be a full mask with the three short points it just seems off rather than having it just be a modified tiara. (maybe we're just too used to seeing it the old way...)

----------


## silly

> 1 - They can introduce the old heavy-hitters, the Borg infused with some lantern light (can they assimilate a Power Ring? I would think so) .... or something with Q...
> 2 - Yeah, when they changed her headgear to be a full mask with the three short points it just seems off rather than having it just be a modified tiara. (maybe we're just too used to seeing it the old way...)


this is an interesting idea. the guardians and their lanterns meeting q and the q continuum, that's a whole maxi-series right there.

----------


## Margaret

> lol. When Venditti took over the Green Lantern title in 2013, he said in an SDCC interview that Hal was his favorite character. (That video is still on DC Official Site ) Now we all know that was a huge lie.


I'm pretty sure his favorite is John Stewart. Who knows? Maybe he did like Hal, but the version of Hal that he thinks he likes isn't exactly the definitive Hal Jordan.

----------


## HAN9000

> I'm pretty sure his favorite is John Stewart. Who knows? Maybe he did like Hal, but the version of Hal that he thinks he likes isn't exactly the definitive Hal Jordan.


Heve admitted that his favorite is John many times since Rebirth (just when he had full control of the whole storyline). He also said that he wanted John to be the leader of the Corps the first day he took over Green Lantern.

----------


## silly



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


This bit and Black Canary's badass discovery of the weakspot is the high point of Brian Metlzer's JLA run

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal with his kinda-sorta nephew & kinda-sorta sister-in-law.

Being the main JL founder (outside MM) with no sidekicks, I would love to see a modern and untold past story of uncle Hal hanging out with the Titans.

I still crack up when Hal made the mental note of Dick giving him orders in the early part of James Robinson's JLA run.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I heart a good woman in fishnets.

----------


## liwanag

just want to point out that hal has been in most origin stories of the justice league

http://www.cbr.com/justice-league-best-origin-stories/

if only wb and zack snyder shared the same idea... sigh...

----------


## Johnny

> just want to point out that hal has been in most origin stories of the justice league
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/justice-league-best-origin-stories/
> 
> if only wb and zack snyder shared the same idea... sigh...


It's just WB. They are scared of associating Green Lantern with the Justice League. I doubt Snyder has a problem with Hal Jordan. It's just WB and they did everything to make sure Hal's presence in a JL movie would be redundant and offer nothing to the team dynamic. They made Barry the more lighthearted aspect of the movie, they gave Hal's friendship with Barry to Vic, they also gave his banter with Batman to Aquaman. It's obvious they did all of that because they don't have Hal in the movie. What's done is done, I'm not pissed about this anymore and it's not like the DCEU has been that great anyway.

----------


## silly

> just want to point out that hal has been in most origin stories of the justice league
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/justice-league-best-origin-stories/
> 
> if only wb and zack snyder shared the same idea... sigh...


and those jl origins stories that has hal in it are the best.

----------


## silly



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


hey, nice cover.

this cross over has been awesome. hopefully dc and idw are considering a third mini-series.

----------


## Johnny

> hey, nice cover.
> 
> this cross over has been awesome. hopefully dc and idw are considering a third mini-series.


Same. But it didn't sell as well as the first one did, so I don't have my hopes up.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Was Sinestro sitting somewhere thinking: "the destruction of Coast City was unforeseen, but most welcome" as he twirled his mustache? 

Looking back, it is odd how Henshaw was part of the Sinestro Corps later on, along with Mongol's son. Perhaps that was Geoff connecting the dots.

Lastly, it is a testament of Hal's power that he went on-on-one with the powerful Mongol.

----------


## liwanag

> 1 - They can introduce the old heavy-hitters, the Borg infused with some lantern light (can they assimilate a Power Ring? I would think so) .... or something with Q...
> 2 - Yeah, when they changed her headgear to be a full mask with the three short points it just seems off rather than having it just be a modified tiara. (maybe we're just too used to seeing it the old way...)


hey, i forgot about the borg and q. those are interesting ideas worth exploring.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


I _love_ this little exchange between Supes and Hal!  I've referenced it several times on message boards when referring to how Hal and Clark were pretty chummy back in the day and bonded over the weight of wielding so much power.

Also, great characterization!  More writers need to take that scene to heart when writing for Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I _love_ this little exchange between Supes and Hal!  I've referenced it several times on message boards when referring to how Hal and Clark were pretty chummy back in the day and bonded over the weight of wielding so much power.
> 
> Also, great characterization!  More writers need to take that scene to heart when writing for Hal.


Agree completely.  The best part is that neither one acts like they're better than the other person.  Just a couple of gladiators comparing notes.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like Hal would be a JL member throughout the entire Metal story.

----------


## Frontier

> Seems like Hal would be a JL member throughout the entire Metal story.


Looks like we're going to have the entire New 52 League back together for this. Kind of cool  :Cool:

----------


## Johnny

Henry just keeps the trolling going...

----------


## Margaret

> Henry just keeps the trolling going...


I wonder...Suppose Hal were indeed the GL of the League in the movie, would they be aiming for a Superman-Green Lantern friendship? After all they are going for the Batman-Aquaman dynamics and Barry-Vic friendship...

----------


## Johnny

> I wonder...Suppose Hal were indeed the GL of the League in the movie, would they be aiming for a Superman-Green Lantern friendship? After all they are going for the Batman-Aquaman dynamics and Barry-Vic friendship...


Nah, they took away from Hal every dynamic he brought to the team and after BvS I don't imagine Supes being buddies with someone other than Bats. Hal won't be there and I'm frankly sick of the trolling. I see no purpose for it. That would only alienate potential customers who actually believe there's something behind the trolling when there isn't. Why would Henry(or Armie) want to do that, I have no idea. Amusing yourself at the expense of your customer base when actors' job should be about selling tickets isn't the smartest thing in the world to me. Armie at least acknowledged that if he kept doing it people would turn on him and stopped, I don't know why Henry keeps doing it.

----------


## Johnny

Here's the whole image. Can't wait to see Greg drawing Hal.

----------


## Frontier

It's nice to see the League together again and doing stuff. And fighting Mongul  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> Here's the whole image. Can't wait to see Greg drawing Hal.


Cool. I have'nt been to other sites yet, so I don't know what Metsl is... I guess they're on WarWorld... fighting gladitorial games,  which sounds cool..

But why would Superman wear armor, and is it just me, or does anybody else find it funny that Superman is wearing a gladitors uhmmm skirt..

Would have been cool if Hal's armor were green constructs..

----------


## DragonPiece

> Cool. I have'nt been to other sites yet, so I don't know what Metsl is... I guess they're on WarWorld... fighting gladitorial games,  which sounds cool..
> 
> But why would Superman wear armor, and is it just me, or does anybody else find it funny that Superman is wearing a gladitors uhmmm skirt..
> 
> Would have been cool if Hal's armor were green constructs..


Metal is a 6 issue event from scott snyder and greg capullo starting in August

----------


## liwanag

> Henry just keeps the trolling going...


oh henry...

----------


## HAN9000

> 


One of my favorite moments of Clark and Hal. It's also a concrete evidence proves that ET is full of bullshit. Hal will never abuse power.

----------


## liwanag

> Metal is a 6 issue event from scott snyder and greg capullo starting in August


Strange name. Perhaps its because the weapons of the gladiators are metals(?).

Wonder how it connects to rebirth.

----------


## Johnny

> Strange name. Perhaps its because the weapons of the gladiators are metals(?).
> 
> Wonder how it connects to rebirth.


It's about Nth Metal. I guess the basic premise of the story is Hawkman(and all his reincarnations) has been studying Nth Metal for a very long time. He takes his discoveries to Batman. They discover a new element on the periodic table. This leads to a rabbit hole and apparently it's the first mystery Batman doesn't want to solve.

----------


## liwanag

i wonder if this somehow affects hal in anyway...

http://www.cbr.com/action-comics-reb...borg-superman/

----------


## liwanag

> It's about Nth Metal. I guess the basic premise of the story is Hawkman(and all his reincarnations) has been studying Nth Metal for a very long time. He takes his discoveries to Batman. They discover a new element on the periodic table. This leads to a rabbit hole and apparently it's the first mystery Batman doesn't want to solve.


that sounds interesting... and really descriptive. where did you read that? hopefully this event helps dc "fix" hawkaman.

----------


## Johnny

> that sounds interesting... and really descriptive. where did you read that? hopefully this event helps dc "fix" hawkaman.


It's just comprised of information or interviews Snyder has given about it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's about Nth Metal. I guess the basic premise of the story is Hawkman(and all his reincarnations) has been studying Nth Metal for a very long time. He takes his discoveries to Batman. They discover a new element on the periodic table. This leads to a rabbit hole and apparently it's the first mystery Batman doesn't want to solve.


I thought Nth Metal was sort of a cross between Judas Priest and Slayer.

Thank you, I'll show myself out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Henry just keeps the trolling going...


I keep thinking Henry should have been cast as Hal, instead of Superman. Look at his hair!

----------


## liwanag

> I thought Nth Metal was sort of a cross between Judas Priest and Slayer.
> 
> Thank you, I'll show myself out.


couldn't resist, could you?

----------


## liwanag

> I keep thinking Henry should have been cast as Hal, instead of Superman. Look at his hair!


he does look like hal.

you know what, somebody should tease him that he secretly wants to play hal that's why he keeps on tweeting about green lantern..

----------


## liwanag

> Henry just keeps the trolling going...


where is this by the way? is there a dc museum out there? cause that would be fun to visit.

----------


## Frontier

> where is this by the way? is there a dc museum out there? cause that would be fun to visit.


I believe it's a French exhibit with a DC display  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> he does look like hal.
> 
> you know what, somebody should tease him that he secretly wants to play hal that's why he keeps on tweeting about green lantern..


I would rather see him as Hal, than the sad-sack Superman he currently portrays. He just might be the worst Kal-El I've ever seen. I think he was miscast.

The GL shenanigans Henry's been engaging in kinda seems like something Hal would actually do, imo.

Chris Evans was okay as Johnny Storm, but he was clearly meant to play Steve Rogers.

I can't help but think this might be the case with Henry.

----------


## liwanag

> I believe it's a French exhibit with a DC display .


so... somewhere in france?  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

not only henry can play that game.

----------


## Johnny

> I would rather see him as Hal, than the sad-sack Superman he currently portrays. He just might be the worst Kal-El I've ever seen. I think he was miscast.
> 
> The GL shenanigans Henry's been engaging in kinda seems like something Hal would actually do, imo.
> 
> Chris Evans was okay as Johnny Storm, but he was clearly meant to play Steve Rogers.
> 
> I can't help but think this might be the case with Henry.


If only Barry could change the timeline again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

LOL, he even has the cleft chin. He's already too short compared to Jason, Ray, & Ben. He is closer in age to be Barry's totally opposite BFF. Henry would need to slim down a bit, and he's Hal, imo.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

Henry Cavill auctioned for the role of Hal Jordan of the 2011 Green Lantern movie, his name was listed alongside Bradley Cooper, Justin Timberlake, Jared Leto, and of course, Ryan Reynolds. During his career there was a time that he always can't nab the lead roles(James Bond, Superman of _Superman Returns_, etc) so he was dubbed "the most unlucky man in Hollywood" by the media. 
Although, as we can see that movie nearly ruined Reynolds' career, it's not that unlucky he didn't get it.

----------


## silly

> LOL, he even has the cleft chin. He's already too short compared to Jason, Ray, & Ben. He is closer in age to be Barry's totally opposite BFF. Henry would need to slim down a bit, and he's Hal, imo.


i think henry can pull it off by watching man from u.n.c.l.e. henry has the swagger.

----------


## liwanag

i like that netherealms acknowledges hal and barry's friendship...

----------


## Johnny

Yep, at least Injustice 2 did what the movies won't.

----------


## liwanag

> Yep, at least Injustice 2 did what the movies won't.


nor cw.

10 char

----------


## liwanag

> i think henry can pull it off by watching man from u.n.c.l.e. henry has the swagger.


really not much casting news is there. if the movie is scheduled for 2020, maybe we'll hear something by the end of 2017.

----------


## Frontier

> i like that netherealms acknowledges hal and barry's friendship...


Never change Batman, never change  :Stick Out Tongue: .

It's nice to see Hal seeking redemption and restoring his friendship with Barry. I'm curious to see if the tie-in comic will cover how he became Green Lantern again?

----------


## Johnny

WB is trying to pull videos down hard. lol The game is out in a few days, what difference does it make if scenes from the story mode are already on YT.

----------


## liwanag

> Never change Batman, never change .
> 
> It's nice to see Hal seeking redemption and restoring his friendship with Barry. I'm curious to see if the tie-in comic will cover how he became Green Lantern again?


I'm also curious how Hal will react to alternate earth Green Arrow...

----------


## Johnny

Inside the WB museum.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Henry Cavill auctioned for the role of Hal Jordan of the 2011 Green Lantern movie, his name was listed alongside Bradley Cooper,* Justin Timberlake, Jared Leto*, and of course, Ryan Reynolds. During his career there was a time that he always can't nab the lead roles(James Bond, Superman of _Superman Returns_, etc) so he was dubbed "the most unlucky man in Hollywood" by the media. 
> Although, as we can see that movie nearly ruined Reynolds' career, it's not that unlucky he didn't get it.


WTF to the guys in bold. Reynolds was the king of flops until Deadpool, imo.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> WTF to the guys in bold. Reynolds was the king of flops until Deadpool, imo.


Yeah, it looked like Reynolds would be going back to televisions after a slew of his big-budget films tanked. _Deadpool_ really helped him out there.

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, it looked like Reynolds would be going back to televisions after a slew of his big-budget films tanked. _Deadpool_ really helped him out there.


Deadpool was absolutely a career savior. I'm happy for Reynolds. Obviously it wasn't his fault the 2011 movie turned out the way it did. I haven't been a fan of how he's been mocking GL ever since but what else can he do I suppose. I think lately I've been trying to be a bit more understanding towards WB as well. I used to rant on them for excluding GL from Justice League for years but that Green Lantern movie lost them something like 90 million so with a businessman hat on, I can see why they seem really wary of touching that character/property again.

----------


## liwanag

> Inside the WB museum.


1. I'm glad to see Hal in there.
2. Still feels off that Msrtian Manhunter isn't.
3. I'll always  associate Cynorg with the Titans.
4. How long till Harley's face gets included in the  displays.

----------


## Frontier

> 1. I'm glad to see Hal in there.
> 2. Still feels off that Msrtian Manhunter isn't.
> 3. I'll always  associate Cynorg with the Titans.
> 4. How long till Harley's face gets included in the  displays.


Heh. I agree with all of this  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

What a dark time for Barry.

Has anyone done a story featuring Carol & Iris?

----------


## Frontier

It's so weird seeing Barry's Dad named Thomas and Iris's Dad named Ira  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Why isn't Iris there by the way. lol

----------


## Frontier

> Why isn't Iris there by the way. lol


...I think she's the one in the casket.

----------


## Johnny

Oh ffs, I didn't even read the first panel. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's so weird seeing Barry's Dad named Thomas and Iris's Dad named Ira .


Heck, it's weird seeing Barry's parents alive & well in that panel.

Look at how distraught Bruce looks. Batman from the 1970's remains my favorite version of the character.

Hal & Carol look pretty sad, too. It is worth noting how the two are comforting each other. Not that they were major players, but Ralph & Sue fell off the map.

----------


## Frontier

Seems like Hal has some really cool moments in_ Injustice 2's_ story mode  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Not a bad bit of Booth art  :Smile: .

----------


## Troian

> Has anyone done a story featuring Carol & Iris?


Carol/Iris as the main stars for one 6 issue arc would be cool. I'd like to see interact a lot more haha.

----------


## HAN9000

> What a dark time for Barry.
> 
> Has anyone done a story featuring Carol & Iris?


There's a story that they both knew their boyfriends' secret identities in Silver Age if that counts... Their reactions were very different BTW. Iris didn't care whether Barry is Flash or not while Carol felt pleasantly surprised. Honestly, I'm a little jealous of Barry. LOL

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> Deadpool was absolutely a career savior. I'm happy for Reynolds. Obviously it wasn't his fault the 2011 movie turned out the way it did. I haven't been a fan of how he's been mocking GL ever since but what else can he do I suppose. I think lately I've been trying to be a bit more understanding towards WB as well. I used to rant on them for excluding GL from Justice League for years but that Green Lantern movie lost them something like 90 million so with a businessman hat on, I can see why they seem really wary of touching that character/property again.



They did not treat the Green Lantern movie well at the beginning. They had a better script but they didn't use it . The first draft(easily google-able now) was far better than the final one. The whole film production was a mess. The post production went wrong and was unable to continue so they threw millions of dollars again at the budget* in order to get the film finished*. And that was happening less than two months before the movie released. 
Green Lantern owes WB nothing. It is WB that owes Green Lantern.

----------


## HAN9000

> WTF to the guys in bold. Reynolds was the king of flops until Deadpool, imo.


Did I cause some misunderstandings?... I mean these actors were all auditioning for the role of Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> Green Lantern owes WB nothing. It is WB that owes Green Lantern.


I guess, but apparently they don't see it that way.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> There's a story that they both knew their boyfriends' secret identities in Silver Age if that counts... Their reactions were very different BTW. *Iris didn't care whether Barry is Flash* or not while Carol felt pleasantly surprised. *Honestly, I'm a little jealous of Barry. LOL*


I think that is partly why the decision was made to wreck Barry's life in the years before the Crisis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Carol/Iris as the main stars for one 6 issue arc would be cool. I'd like to see interact a lot more haha.


I think it would be a fun story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Did I cause some misunderstandings?... I mean these actors were all auditioning for the role of Hal.


No misunderstanding at all. I was laughing at the fact those guys actually auditioned.

The best analogy I can give is someone blissfully wearing ill-fitting attire out in public. They have no clue on how awful they look.

Although, if Justin, as Hal, sang a version of "Rock your Body" to Carol on film (using the ring to create special effects)....I don't know if I would die of laughter, or feel the real need to check myself into Arkham Asylum.

I can't explain why, but I can't stand Jared Leto's face. He does not look like someone capable of overcoming great fear, imo. I think he's the worst live action Joker ever. 

I think Bradley would have been the best choice, imo. However, I love his portrayal as Rocket Raccoon.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Has anyone done a story featuring Carol & Iris?


I would sign up for that in a second.  Take my money now!

Anyone notice how everyone has some kind of identifying title except for Carol?  She's just plain old Carol Ferris.

----------


## Frontier

> I would sign up for that in a second.  Take my money now!
> 
> Anyone notice how everyone has some kind of identifying title except for Carol?  She's just plain old Carol Ferris.


Well, at the time Star Sapphire was a Supervillain and brainwashed Carol so... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, at the time Star Sapphire was a Supervillain and brainwashed Carol so...


How about Carol (cosmically confused) Ferris?

----------


## silly

> They did not treat the Green Lantern movie well at the beginning. They had a better script but they didn't use it . The first draft(easily google-able now) was far better than the final one. The whole film production was a mess. The post production went wrong and was unable to continue so they threw millions of dollars again at the budget* in order to get the film finished*. And that was happening less than two months before the movie released. 
> Green Lantern owes WB nothing. It is WB that owes Green Lantern.


how was the first draft different from the final script?

----------


## Frontier

> how was the first draft different from the final script?


I think the entire climax with Parallax was different and Alan Scott was in the early version of the script.

----------


## mrumsey

Parallax wasn't in the first draft - Hector Hammond was the main protagonist with Legion showing up early in the film.  Rather than Hal screwing up during the UCAV, the original version had Hal betting Carol he'd beat them in order to get her to go on a date, which is interrupted by the jealous boyfriend of a woman who lies to Hal about her relationship status.  Hal wins the dogfight with the UCAVS in a much better manner and doesn't have to ditch the plane after beating the UCAVS - which happened not because Hal cheated by going outside the parameters of the exercise but by being unpredictable.

There were other differences too, mainly things like more of GL being a hero, better characterization of Hal and a better moments with Hal and his family.  There were some things that were godawful too, like Hal recharging his ring with a kiss from Carol and getting a grey steak in his hair, but it was better than the finished version in my opinion.

----------


## silly

> Parallax wasn't in the first draft - Hector Hammond was the main protagonist with Legion showing up early in the film.  Rather than Hal screwing up during the UCAV, the original version had Hal betting Carol he'd beat them in order to get her to go on a date, which is interrupted by the jealous boyfriend of a woman who lies to Hal about her relationship status.  Hal wins the dogfight with the UCAVS in a much better manner and doesn't have to ditch the plane after beating the UCAVS - which happened not because Hal cheated by going outside the parameters of the exercise but by being unpredictable.
> 
> There were other differences too, mainly things like more of GL being a hero, better characterization of Hal and a better moments with Hal and his family.  There were some things that were godawful too, like Hal recharging his ring with a kiss from Carol and getting a grey steak in his hair, but it was better than the finished version in my opinion.


ok, i am not a fan of hal's grey hair. and getting recharged with a kiss doesn't make much sense. but besides those, i think the rest sounds solid.

having legion instead of parallax is a nice nod to emerald dawn. i do like the initial idea that hal did better with the dogfight than what got shown in the film.

i wonder why they decided to go with all the changes.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> ok, i am not a fan of hal's grey hair. and getting recharged with a kiss doesn't make much sense. but besides those, i think the rest sounds solid.
> 
> having legion instead of parallax is a nice nod to emerald dawn. i do like the initial idea that hal did better with the dogfight than what got shown in the film.
> 
> i wonder why they decided to go with all the changes.


Too many cooks in the kitchen. Originally, Berlanti, if I'm remembering right, was hoping to direct it himself, but Warners wouldn't go for it and offered the job to Zach Snyder, who turned them down to do Suckerpunch instead, before finally settling on Martin Campbell, who has a reputation as a "shooter"--a director with no strong creative vision that the producers can tell what to do.

They brought Geoff Johns on board to try to right the ship, but, by then, it was too late to salvage the movie which was trying to both emulate the success of Iron Man in bringing a quipy B-list superhero to general audiences who had barely heard of him, in addition to kick starting the DC Cinematic Universe.

----------


## silly

> Too many cooks in the kitchen. Originally, Berlanti, if I'm remembering right, was hoping to direct it himself, but Warners wouldn't go for it and offered the job to Zach Snyder, who turned them down to do Suckerpunch instead, before finally settling on Martin Campbell, who has a reputation as a "shooter"--a director with no strong creative vision that the producers can tell what to do.
> 
> They brought Geoff Johns on board to try to right the ship, but, by then, it was too late to salvage the movie which was trying to both emulate the success of Iron Man in bringing a quipy B-list superhero to general audiences who had barely heard of him, in addition to kick starting the DC Cinematic Universe.


i hope wb has an effective master plan in their upcoming movies. it's a shame that it did not work out the way i was hoping it would. we could have had our 5th season of green lantern animated series by now, and a steady line of green lantern toys.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

Hal got the gray hair after he flew into the central battery to gain the power to defeat Legion in the first draft. I think that means Parallax will be shown in the second movie. And personally I don't really mind if they made violet light of love capable of charging the will power... I even like the idea that Carol as Star Sapphire could stand with Hal helping him with out of power problems while 
he was fighting against enemies. After all it was another universe. I agree that was not a perfect script and can be improved in many ways. But the movie surely wouldn't be boring as hell if they chose to use it.
I'd like to add something about the first draft. Sinestro was a rightful mentor to Hal. He told Hal something about HOPE and LOVE connected all life(an easter egg of Blue Lantern and Star Sapphire), guided Hal and definitely did not punch the shit out of him purposely to humiliate him. They fought together and became true friends.
There was a sneak peak of Guy when the ring chose Hal.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> i hope wb has an effective master plan in their upcoming movies. it's a shame that it did not work out the way i was hoping it would. we could have had our 5th season of green lantern animated series by now, and a steady line of green lantern toys.


If Geoff Johns has truly been given the Kevin Feige role for the DCEU, then I think he'll be able to steer the boat in a better direction. However, as we saw with Ben Afflecks's recent troubles, not everything is under his control. There's also the perception right now that the DC movies are studio mismanaged garbage. That's bound to scare away most decent directors and actors. I mean, given the grief that the last Green Lantern movie has gotten, would you want to step into that franchise?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

So....the folks at WB lacks the ability to overcome great fear.


Also, I can't stop myself from seeing Hal singing this to Carol after one of their legendary fights....."don't be so quick to....walk away.....dance with me.....I wanna rock yo' body....please stay...dance with me!"

----------


## Johnny

> Also, I can't stop myself from seeing Hal singing this to Carol after one of their legendary fights....."don't be so quick to....walk away.....dance with me.....I wanna rock yo' body....please stay...dance with me!"


Carol: "Talk to me boy".

----------


## silly

> If Geoff Johns has truly been given the Kevin Feige role for the DCEU, then I think he'll be able to steer the boat in a better direction. However, as we saw with Ben Afflecks's recent troubles, not everything is under his control. There's also the perception right now that the DC movies are studio mismanaged garbage. That's bound to scare away most decent directors and actors. I mean, given the grief that the last Green Lantern movie has gotten, would you want to step into that franchise?


not till recently did i started to read opinions on how wb runs it's dc properties. i was under the impression that wb before were just focusing on it's harry potter franchises, and would focus on the dceu after the deathly hallows. 

i wonder what vision wb has for its dc properties right now.

----------


## HAN9000

I don't think they have any plans for Green Lantern movie. Neither do I believe they will do it right this time. Since they set David Goyer to write the script...

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I don't think they have any plans for Green Lantern movie. Neither do I believe they will do it right this time. Since they set David Goyer to write the script...


They don't have any plans to do a Green Lantern movie but are literally paying thousands of dollars to David Goyer to write a script for one? That would constitute a plan. It's not a greenlight or guarantee the movie will get made, but it is most certainly their plan to make another GL movie, particularly with Geoff Johns in charge.

----------


## silly

been reading some articles on green lantern casting. some i read mentioned that wb would like to cast a mature actor as hal. i'd rather they cast someone who has a lot more mileage to go. i'd really like to see hal appear in multiple dceu films, along with barry, clark, and the rest of the league. new lanterns could be introduced as more films are made, but i'd rather hal be not phased out and replaced with a newer younger model.

----------


## Johnny

I don't see them casting a 30 year old actor as Hal. By the same token I don't see them going the Hank Pym road with him either. They would probably cast someone who embodies the veteran GL aspect, but at the same time has the leading man appeal. I don't know where the grizzled veteran rumors started, but I don't think Hal is really going to be that way. He can be a 40 year old Lantern and not be "grizzled".

----------


## HAN9000

> They don't have any plans to do a Green Lantern movie but are literally paying thousands of dollars to David Goyer to write a script for one? That would constitute a plan. It's not a greenlight or guarantee the movie will get made, but it is most certainly their plan to make another GL movie, particularly with Geoff Johns in charge.


I don't trust Goyer. If you just look at his rotten tomatoes page you will see he never script any movie scores above 60 except Batman Begins which, of course, should be credited to Nolan, not him.
What's more, he actually hates superheroes. He's just a jerk. He slammed Martian Manhunter and called She-Hulk a pron star. How could anyone despise superheroes write a good script for them?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So....the folks at WB lacks the ability to overcome great fear.
> 
> 
> Also, I can't stop myself from seeing Hal singing this to Carol after one of their legendary fights....."don't be so quick to....walk away.....dance with me.....I wanna rock yo' body....please stay...dance with me!"





> Carol: "Talk to me boy".




I won't even make a joke about about Hal & Carol performing that during the Half Time break while she's wearing that skin revealing Star Sapphire outfit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't see them casting a 30 year old actor as Hal. By the same token I don't see them going the Hank Pym road with him either. They would probably cast someone who embodies the veteran GL aspect, but at the same time has the leading man appeal. I don't know where the grizzled veteran rumors started, but I don't think Hal is really going to be that way. He can be a 40 year old Lantern and not be "grizzled".


Given the crazy cosmic stuff a GL deals with, Hal could be 30 & a still be a grizzled veteran.

Depending on the actor chosen, 40 can be the new 30. Chadwick Boseman, aka Black Panther, is close to 40, yet looks much younger.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't trust Goyer. If you just look at his rotten tomatoes page you will see he never script any movie scores above 60 except Batman Begins which, of course, should be credited to Nolan, not him.
> What's more, he actually hates superheroes. He's just a jerk. He slammed Martian Manhunter and called She-Hulk a pron star. How could anyone despise superheroes write a good script for them?


I really don't get the fascination with Goyer. He's a train wreck in human form.

----------


## liwanag

> I really don't get the fascination with Goyer. He's a train wreck in human form.


Why? What did he do?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why? What did he do?


He destroyed the Blade Franchise.

----------


## silly

i now see what they were trying to do with the circles in hal's shoulders in jl: war


the circles work in injustice 2

----------


## Johnny

Some of his dialogue is even the same. He says "Green Lantern's got this" at least during a few interactions.

----------


## vartox

I never would have picked Steve Blum for Hal's voice but he's really grown in me in Injustice 2.

----------


## phantom1592

> He destroyed the Blade Franchise.


Really? He's usually credited with creating the Blade Franchise... Yes, Blade trinity was a garbage fire, but he's credited with writing the first two movies too, so it's technically his franchise to destroy. 

Admittedly, I really hated the 'upgrade' Blade got in the movies so Goyer isn't my favorite to begin with... but I do think he gets too much hate. Dark Knight Rises sucked too, but nobody curbstomps Nolan....

----------


## Frontier

> I never would have picked Steve Blum for Hal's voice but he's really grown in me in Injustice 2.


Agreed. I especially love that scene with Atrocitus  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> I never would have picked Steve Blum for Hal's voice but he's really grown in me in Injustice 2.


coming from someone who didn't knew steve blum before he voiced hal, i have to say he sounds more like hal than how i imagined wolverine would sound like.

i have tried closing my eyes while listening to steve blum's voice, and kept on thinking how could he have voiced wolverine.

----------


## silly

> i now see what they were trying to do with the circles in hal's shoulders in jl: war
> 
> 
> the circles work in injustice 2

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Really? He's usually credited with creating the Blade Franchise... Yes, Blade trinity was a garbage fire, but he's credited with writing the first two movies too, so it's technically his franchise to destroy. 
> 
> Admittedly, I really hated the 'upgrade' Blade got in the movies so Goyer isn't my favorite to begin with... but I do think he gets too much hate. Dark Knight Rises sucked too, but nobody curbstomps Nolan....


I should have clarified that he destroyed the franchise with Trinity (I loved the first two films), and blatant agenda of trying to create the Nightstalkers spin-off. Blade seemed like a guest star in his own movie.

Although funny enough, one could argue that film might have started the trend of Ryan Reynolds & Jessica Biel being box office poison.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Just my opinion, but the beauty of a GL costume, besides the unique color scheme black/green (with optional white), is that its sleek & streamlined.

A GL costume should be simple, yet elegant, imo.

Any attempt to add to the look just makes it look busy.

The only busy costumes that work for me are Guy's & Kyle's which are reflections of the eras they came to prominence from (the 80's & 90's).

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


Cool good to see EVS drawing GL again, some thread on here talking about DC still employing him, glad to see it was much ado about nothing. Which I thought it was because I heard next to nothing about it.

----------


## The Kid

As someone who hasn't followed any GL in Rebirth yet, can someone tell me if they retconned or removed that awful Carol/Kyle thing. I'm just going to assume Manhattan did some magic and that never happened as long as it's never mentioned again

----------


## Frontier

> As someone who hasn't followed any GL in Rebirth yet, can someone tell me if they retconned or removed that awful Carol/Kyle thing. I'm just going to assume Manhattan did some magic and that never happened as long as it's never mentioned again


I mean, it hasn't been brought up at all so it's reasonable to assume so, especially with Kyle so quickly trying to get back with Soranik, but until Carol actually shows up it's hard to tell one way or the other.

----------


## Johnny

> As someone who hasn't followed any GL in Rebirth yet, can someone tell me if they retconned or removed that awful Carol/Kyle thing. I'm just going to assume Manhattan did some magic and that never happened as long as it's never mentioned again


Hasn't actually been revealed yet, but until further notice for now we can assume it never happened.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## The Kid

> Hasn't actually been revealed yet, but until further notice for now we can assume it never happened.


Alright that's what I will assume as well. Has Carol played any role so far?

----------


## Johnny

Nope, she's only had a small one panel cameo in the very first issue where she realized that Hal was forging his own ring.

----------


## silly

> 


looks cool. is this a new statue from sideshow?

----------


## Johnny

> looks cool. is this a new statue from sideshow?


Just a new art print.

----------


## Johnny

By Skyler Anderton.

----------


## silly

> By Skyler Anderton.


nice design. reminds me of arcane green lantern in infinite crisis.

----------


## silly

> Just a new art print.


ok. an art print of an old statue?

----------


## Johnny

> ok. an art print of an old statue?


Possibly, I'm not sure. I haven't been paying closer attention the SC line cause their statues are expensive as hell. lol But they sure kick ass.




> nice design. reminds me of arcane green lantern in infinite crisis.


Same. For some reason she likes to draw Hal with different colored eyes which I think is neat.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> I won't even make a joke about about Hal & Carol performing that during the Half Time break while she's wearing that skin revealing Star Sapphire outfit.


Maybe something like this?  :Wink:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

The Superman/Wonder Woman romance has been retconned out... come on DC, you're not done yet.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Cool good to see EVS drawing GL again, some thread on here talking about DC still employing him, glad to see it was much ado about nothing. Which I thought it was because I heard next to nothing about it.


Hate the artist, not the art.  That's my thinking.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe something like this?


You know, I was trying to be subtle with my inner degenerate.

I was thinking of Carol wearing the outfit below while trying to avoid the Janet Jackson wardrobe malfunction.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

On a serious note, anyone else kinda bothered that the Guardians of the Universe are not really involved in the machinations of Doctor Manhattan?

I know the story is still unfolding, but I can't help but think some cosmic force would have some inkling that something is wrong with the universe.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


wait a minute why is Kyle wearing his version two (hell Kyle had a lot of variant looks) costume in this picture when he just got the crap mask back? Or is this a nod or joke about how he can't choose a look? For me I go crab mask original look over all the rest.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> You know, I was trying to be subtle with my inner degenerate.
> 
> I was thinking of Carol wearing the outfit below while trying to avoid the Janet Jackson wardrobe malfunction.


damn Ivan could draw the hell out of a Green Lantern comic, I hope we can get him back some day as the regular artist of a Hal Jordan book

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think the GL brand needs writing that better integrates with the rest of the DCU.

At the very least, Hal & Guy (with their Justice League ties) should be involved with the Dr. Manhattan stuff. 

Barry & Bruce should have requested aid from the GLC, imo.

----------


## Frontier

> On a serious note, anyone else kinda bothered that the Guardians of the Universe are not really involved in the machinations of Doctor Manhattan?
> 
> I know the story is still unfolding, but I can't help but think some cosmic force would have some inkling that something is wrong with the universe.


Well, the Guardians are still kinda dead. 

I'm not sure what happened to the "other" Guardians, but so far it looks like all we've got right now are Ganthet and Sayd, who seem to be beginning to understand the problems facing the universe right now. 

I imagine, as far as the Rebirth storyline is concerned, the GL books will at least deal with the Cosmic side of it.

----------


## j9ac9k

> On a serious note, anyone else kinda bothered that the Guardians of the Universe are not really involved in the machinations of Doctor Manhattan?
> 
> I know the story is still unfolding, but I can't help but think some cosmic force would have some inkling that something is wrong with the universe.


Super-powerful blue beings who have lost touch with their emotions?  Hmmm.... Manhattan can duplicate himself... maybe he *is* the Guardians!  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

> Super-powerful blue beings who have lost touch with their emotions?  Hmmm.... Manhattan can duplicate himself... maybe he *is* the Guardians!


Maybe Manhattan is the real reason the Guardians went so off the rails in the Johns run  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Maybe Manhattan is the real reason the Guardians went so off the rails in the Johns run ?


maybe the aloof arrogant but benevolent Guardians are prisoners of Oz as well, those evil bastards that Sinestro killed are Manhattan's doing.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Now why is Kyle in the Jim Lee dog collar outfit on the EVS drawing? I prefer Darryl Banks crab mask look.

----------


## liwanag

> Super-powerful blue beings who have lost touch with their emotions?  Hmmm.... Manhattan can duplicate himself... maybe he *is* the Guardians!


so glad the guardians decided to wear robes.

----------


## Frontier

Two bits of news...

First, anyone curious about Sinestro's fate should check out _Superman_ in August. 

There's also a _Batman and Justice League_ manga by Shiori Teshirogi coming out, featuring Hal as Green Lantern.

----------


## Johnny

> wait a minute why is Kyle wearing his version two (hell Kyle had a lot of variant looks) costume in this picture when he just got the crap mask back? Or is this a nod or joke about how he can't choose a look? For me I go crab mask original look over all the rest.


It's an old drawing. Ethan said it was meant to be a splash page from the sixth issue of the first GL Rebirth, but it was cut from the final version. Kyle was still wearing the Ion costume at the time. Sorry for the confusion, I should've mentioned that earlier.

----------


## Johnny

> Two bits of news...
> 
> First, anyone curious about Sinestro's fate should check out _Superman_ in August. 
> 
> There's also a _Batman and Justice League_ manga by Shiori Teshirogi coming out, featuring Hal as Green Lantern.


Apparently they don't believe even "Justice League" can sell anymore, unless they have "Batman" in the title.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Apparently they don't believe even "Justice League" can sell anymore, unless they have "Batman" in the title.


Maybe in a few months, it will be _Batman, Wonder Woman, and Justice League_.

----------


## The Kid

> The Superman/Wonder Woman romance has been retconned out... come on DC, you're not done yet.


Exactly. Especially considering out of nowhere and awfully that romance was even written. I hope they straight up retcon it and never bring it back up

----------


## liwanag

> damn Ivan could draw the hell out of a Green Lantern comic, I hope we can get him back some day as the regular artist of a Hal Jordan book


what is ivan working on nowadays?

----------


## Frontier

> what is ivan working on nowadays?


Covers and the odd issue of _Justice League of America_  I think  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> There's also a _Batman and Justice League_ manga by Shiori Teshirogi coming out, featuring Hal as Green Lantern.


Man, Hal's hand is HUGE there!  I wonder if that's a side-effect of wearing the ring.  Interesting that it's on his index finger - I wonder if there's a cultural difference in Japan in terms of where a man wears a ring...? (or it's just a mistake...  :Smile: )

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Two bits of news...
> 
> First, anyone curious about Sinestro's fate should check out _Superman_ in August.


Huh... yeah that looks like it could be interesting.  Looks like he was hanging out in the antimatter universe and maybe he stays there when it's over.  Maybe not.  I don't know if I'm ready to have him back messing with the Greens again though.  I kinda want to see more of the other threats come and go before we get back into the Sinestro stuff again.  You know what might be a good match if done right would be Sinestro vs Jessica.  If it's done wrong, it would be some ridiculous slap fight that ends up cheapening Sinestro's stature.  But hey, none of this has happened yet.

----------


## Frontier

> Huh... yeah that looks like it could be interesting.  Looks like he was hanging out in the antimatter universe and maybe he stays there when it's over.  Maybe not.  I don't know if I'm ready to have him back messing with the Greens again though.  I kinda want to see more of the other threats come and go before we get back into the Sinestro stuff again.  You know what might be a good match if done right would be Sinestro vs Jessica.  If it's done wrong, it would be some ridiculous slap fight that ends up cheapening Sinestro's stature.  But hey, none of this has happened yet.


I think it makes sense that, if Hal was transported to the Emerald Space (was that what it was called?), Sinestro would end up in Qward. I wonder if Lyssa is with him? 

I think it'd be interesting to see how Sinestro would react to the united Greens and Yellows. On the one hand, it's kind of what he'd always envisioned happening when he formed the Sinestro Corps., on the other hand they're obviously never going to enforce the universe the way he would want and might see it as a desecration of his memory.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think it makes sense that, if Hal was transported to the Emerald Space (was that what it was called?), Sinestro would end up in Qward. I wonder if Lyssa is with him?


I'm also wondering if this is how they tie in the GL crew to rebirth and Dr. Manhattan since this is all taking place in Superman which has been all about rebirth lately.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Exactly. Especially considering out of nowhere and awfully that romance was even written. I hope they straight up retcon it and never bring it back up


It was just a clusterf#ck on all levels.  Maybe they'll just have some kind of time jump where there was a year or two missing from right before rebirth where the two just amicably split.  My only issue with a retcon out of existence is that the characters don't learn anything and you kind of get cheated out of a resolution.  They've been stringing us along for over a year now leaving us guessing.  The least they could do is give us some kind of ending.  But at this point, I'd even settle for a single panel where Hal says "Were you dating Carol?" and Kyle responds "Nope, don't think so." and it's never mentioned again.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Covers and the odd issue of _Justice League of America_  I think .


well if that is all he is doing then it is a crime that DC doesn't have him doing the alternate covers of the HJ&tGLC book instead of the crap we are getting now. Mike Grell doing alternates on Green Arrow makes sense, I guess I can see why Gary Frank does Action, but why does Nightwing get graced with Ivan Reis covers? Not hating on Dick but Ivan should be in the HJ&GLC rotation of artists at best or be the alternate cover artist for that book at least.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It was just a clusterf#ck on all levels.  Maybe they'll just have some kind of time jump where there was a year or two missing from right before rebirth where the two just amicably split.  My only issue with a retcon out of existence is that the characters don't learn anything and you kind of get cheated out of a resolution.  They've been stringing us along for over a year now leaving us guessing.  The least they could do is give us some kind of ending.  But at this point, I'd even settle for a single panel where Hal says "Were you dating Carol?" and Kyle responds "Nope, don't think so." and it's never mentioned again.


No Donna, no Jade, Omega Men might not be in continuity, now no Carol?  They're going to retcon Kyle all the way back to being a virgin soon...

----------


## Johnny

> No Donna, no Jade, Omega Men might not be in continuity, now no Carol?  They're going to retcon Kyle all the way back to being a virgin soon...


Except unlike the others, it makes all the sense in the world to retcon the romance with Carol, because she was literally the last character they should've ever thought of pairing Kyle with. Have Selina Kyle date Tim Drake next and we're even.

----------


## Frontier

> No Donna, no Jade, Omega Men might not be in continuity, now no Carol?  They're going to retcon Kyle all the way back to being a virgin soon...


He's still got Soranik at least  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## The Kid

> It was just a clusterf#ck on all levels.  Maybe they'll just have some kind of time jump where there was a year or two missing from right before rebirth where the two just amicably split.  My only issue with a retcon out of existence is that the characters don't learn anything and you kind of get cheated out of a resolution.  They've been stringing us along for over a year now leaving us guessing.  The least they could do is give us some kind of ending.  But at this point, I'd even settle for a single panel where Hal says "Were you dating Carol?" and Kyle responds "Nope, don't think so." and it's never mentioned again.


I'd prefer the second option tbh LOL but yeah it was clearly done for shock value

Throw it into the same abyss Superman/Wonder Woman is

----------


## Margaret

> No Donna, no Jade, Omega Men might not be in continuity, now no Carol?  They're going to retcon Kyle all the way back to being a virgin soon...


There's still Alex...who was dead, but at least that way Kyle remains a non-virgin.

----------


## HAN9000

SUPERMAN #28 
Written by PETER J. TOMASI, PATRICK GLEASON and KEITH CHAMPAGNE  Art by DOUG MAHNKE and JAIME MENDOZACover by DOUG MAHNKE  Variant cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
FEAR ITSELF part one! The writing team of Tomasi and Gleason are joined by co-writer Keith Champagne in a story that returns to their Green Lantern roots and asks the question What scares Superman?
On sale AUGUST 2  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T


SUPERMAN #29
Written by PETER J. TOMASI, PATRICK GLEASON and KEITH CHAMPAGNE  Art by DOUG MAHNKE and JAIME MENDOZACover by RYAN SOOK  Variant cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
FEAR ITSELF part two! This looks like a job for...Sinestro?! Thrust into the anti-matter universe of Qward, Supermans only hope is the former greatest of the Green Lanterns!
On sale AUGUST 16  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T



Look at those names... Tomasi, Gleason, Mahnke... I really miss their works on Green Lantern. Hope they will give us a well portrayed Sinestro this time.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think it makes sense that, if Hal was transported to the Emerald Space (was that what it was called?), Sinestro would end up in Qward. I wonder if Lyssa is with him? 
> 
> I think it'd be interesting to see how Sinestro would react to the united Greens and Yellows. On the one hand, it's kind of what he'd always envisioned happening when he formed the Sinestro Corps., on the other hand they're obviously never going to enforce the universe the way he would want and might see it as a desecration of his memory.


As a big fan of Geoff Johns and Cullen Bunn's works, I really hope Venditti will keep his hands off Sinestro. Horrible last time. Better leave him alone.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, the Guardians are still kinda dead. 
> 
> I'm not sure what happened to the "other" Guardians, but so far it looks like all we've got right now are Ganthet and Sayd, who seem to be beginning to understand the problems facing the universe right now. 
> 
> I imagine, as far as the Rebirth storyline is concerned, the GL books will at least deal with the Cosmic side of it.


What was the point of the other Guardians?

Perhaps I'm looking for an excuse for at least two of the GL musketeers to return to Earth.

Hal is a space cop, so he could have aided Barry & Bruce.

Both Hal & Guy have the ability to get under Bruce's skin, and take his mind off what daddy told him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Super-powerful blue beings who have lost touch with their emotions?  Hmmm.... Manhattan can duplicate himself... maybe he *is* the Guardians!





> Maybe Manhattan is the real reason the Guardians went so off the rails in the Johns run ?





> maybe the aloof arrogant but benevolent Guardians are prisoners of Oz as well, those evil bastards that Sinestro killed are Manhattan's doing.


This is the type of speculation I love to read about. This explain some things about the downfall of the Guardians. I don't know where Krona would fit into this.

----------


## j9ac9k

> There's still Alex...who was dead, but at least that way Kyle remains a non-virgin.


Are we _sure_ that happened?  Does Major Force still make sense with everything that's happened with Captain Atom continuity? (I honestly don't know)




> This is the type of speculation I love to read about. This explain some things about the downfall of the Guardians. I don't know where Krona would fit into this.


I want to see a special issue that shows Manhattan "Zeligging" his way throughout DCU history.  :Wink:  ("Forrest Gumping" for those not quite as old  :Wink: )

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm not sure what happened to the "other" Guardians, but so far it looks like all we've got right now are Ganthet and Sayd, who seem to be beginning to understand the problems facing the universe right now.


I'm pretty sure the Templar Guardians were meant as a foil to the Guardians of the Universe, content to observe but not interfere like the GotU. Robert Venditti and Justin Jordan certainly put them up against the negative legacy they were left.

Their current status, and indeed their status as of Green Lantern and New Guardians #40 is entirely up in the air. Since March 2015 there's been absolutely no mention of them, not even a line in Lost Army about wondering where they are. My theory is that they accompanied the White Lantern Corps formed in New Guardians #40, able to explore and observe while the new White Lanterns could help them in the event of trouble. If the new White Lanterns went back to their home worlds and stayed there, and assuming their home worlds weren't involved in the activities of Renegade Hal or the Sinestro Corps, then that would explain why they and the White Lanterns have been off the radar

----------


## silly

> What was the point of the other Guardians?
> 
> Perhaps I'm looking for an excuse for at least two of the GL musketeers to return to Earth.
> 
> Hal is a space cop, so he could have aided Barry & Bruce.
> 
> Both Hal & Guy have the ability to get under Bruce's skin, and take his mind off what daddy told him.


Hal could have had helped. i just thought that in addition to being a pilot and a fighter, Hal is also capable of police work. Anybody remember Brave and the Bold volume 3? Hal partnered with Batman, Supergirl, Adam Strange etc. investigating a murder mystery about the Book of Destiny.

I hope Hal sees some Rebirth action soon. Don't want him to miss the Rebirth party like he did in COIE.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

That damn jacket survives through thick and thin.

----------


## Frontier

Carol also looks good with a scarf  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal could have had helped. i just thought that in addition to being a pilot and a fighter, Hal is also capable of police work. Anybody remember Brave and the Bold volume 3? Hal partnered with Batman, Supergirl, Adam Strange etc. investigating a murder mystery about the Book of Destiny.
> 
> I hope Hal sees some Rebirth action soon. Don't want him to miss the Rebirth party like he did in COIE.


I think not including any of the four most known Earth GL's is not doing the overall franchise any favors. The rookies are too new for this.

Why investigate a cosmic threat without consulting your resident cosmic member?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That damn jacket survives through thick and thin.


I was about to post something similar before reading your post.

Since he wore that jacket as the Spectre, and post Rebirth GL, I can't help but wonder if that jacket is manifestation of will.

That jacket has to posses some sort of residual energy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Carol also looks good with a scarf .


I wonder of Carol is a Tom Baker fan?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


I'm not sure if I was more upset with this issue or the breakup issue in GL#21.  This was that filler issue right after Godhead I believe.  The bar fight and all.  Carol shows up like the voice of reason but it falls flat because her character had been ridiculously butchered and drained of all integrity by then.  All we learned here was that Hal was a really big loser.  I would love to see a thought bubble on that last panel just to know what he's thinking.

"I show up late for work once, and next thing I know she's screwing my younger cooler replacement.  F.M.L."

----------


## vartox

That issue is two years old (or more?) and it still makes me furious  :Stick Out Tongue:  Carol really didn't have the right to say the things she said to Hal and I hated to see him being so mopey over her. That whole issue was just throwing salt in the wound.

Not to mention the scenes with Guy and Barry weren't that great either and it just made it seem all the more obvious that most characters weren't allowed to be happy at this point in DC.

----------


## Frontier

Y'know, I've been wondering...Carol's identity as Star Sapphire has never been public knowledge, has it? So she's never been held liable for all the destruction or crimes she's committed when brainwashed as Star Sapphire? 

I'm wondering what would happen if Carol being Star Sapphire was ever to come out?

----------


## The Kid

> That issue is two years old (or more?) and it still makes me furious  Carol really didn't have the right to say the things she said to Hal and I hated to see him being so mopey over her. That whole issue was just throwing salt in the wound.
> 
> Not to mention the scenes with Guy and Barry weren't that great either and it just made it seem all the more obvious that *most characters weren't allowed to be happy at this point in DC*.


Yup! This whole story arc should be thrown in the retcon bin. Anyway, how is Hal in Rebirth so far? I dropped the book during the middle of the New 52 and didn't bother picking this one up because Venditti is still writing

----------


## Frontier

> Yup! This whole story arc should be thrown in the retcon bin. Anyway, how is Hal in Rebirth so far? I dropped the book during the middle of the New 52 and didn't bother picking this one up because Venditti is still writing


Pretty good in my opinion. Venditti's work is far stronger in this run then it was during the New 52-DC You  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> Y'know, I've been wondering...Carol's identity as Star Sapphire has never been public knowledge, has it? So she's never been held liable for all the destruction or crimes she's committed when brainwashed as Star Sapphire? 
> 
> I'm wondering what would happen if Carol being Star Sapphire was ever to come out?


i think this has been discussed before, but i can't remember what crimes star sapphire did is still canon and what has been retconned away. 

is she still responsible for katma's death? what about the baby she had with the  predator?

----------


## Frontier

> i think this has been discussed before, but i can't remember what crimes star sapphire did is still canon and what has been retconned away. 
> 
> is she still responsible for katma's death? what about the baby she had with the  predator?


I doubt Carol killing Katma is still canon. If it was I would've thought we'd have seen it mentioned by now, especially in _Godhead_ where Carol and John were together and seemed to get along fine. 

Which I guess begs the question of how Katma died now...

I think, at the very least, Carol might be liable for some destruction of property and assault during her "evil" periods where she tried to kill Hal. Assuming brainwashing isn't a viable defense in the DCU (which it probably is). 

Though I also don't think it would go over well at her company if it was discovered she was a Superhero/former Supervillain.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> Yup! This whole story arc should be thrown in the retcon bin. Anyway, how is Hal in Rebirth so far? I dropped the book during the middle of the New 52 and didn't bother picking this one up because Venditti is still writing


Maybe you need to make your own judgement... Still old Venditti IMO. The only thing improved is the art.

----------


## HAN9000

> 


I'm still expecting Tom King to write Green Lantern. Sigh.

----------


## silly

> I'm still expecting Tom King to write Green Lantern. Sigh.


you and me both.

----------


## HAN9000

> That issue is two years old (or more?) and it still makes me furious  Carol really didn't have the right to say the things she said to Hal and I hated to see him being so mopey over her. That whole issue was just throwing salt in the wound.


I guess the writer just wanted her to show up while totally not knowing what to write.
Hal said "I always expected us to be together", and Carol went "That's the reason we aren't. Because you expected it."
Seriously, what were they talking about? That was really poor writing.

----------


## jbmasta

> That issue is two years old (or more?) and it still makes me furious  Carol really didn't have the right to say the things she said to Hal and I hated to see him being so mopey over her. That whole issue was just throwing salt in the wound.
> 
> Not to mention the scenes with Guy and Barry weren't that great either and it just made it seem all the more obvious that most characters weren't allowed to be happy at this point in DC.


Venditti would have been under editorial constraints at the time though, and he was following Geoff Johns, who is held up as one of the best Green Lantern writers ever. The non-stop crossovers (Green Lantern was closely tied to Green Lantern Corps for much of that 20 issue period as well as Lights Out and Godhead with New Guardians, Red Lanterns and Sinetro) must have limited the stories he wanted to tell, and when Hal wasn't so closely tied to the Corps he not only had the big issue #50, he only had twelve issues (thirteen, counting the annual) to tell the story of Hal the Renegade. With Rebirth he's had more influence with the stories, and spectacular artists to bring them to life.

I'd imagine that the scene with Carol was to make Hal cutting ties easier as he progressed closer to going Renegade. However that arc would have been much improved if Carol had put in a guest appearance, help clear up some things from New Guardians. Expanded on the idea of the Star Sapphire ring's conditioning qualities raised in Green Lantern Corps with Fatality. *I know Carol in New Guardians isn't popular, and this view has been strongly aired already, so lets leave the dead horse alone.* The arc with Black Hand could have been shortened an issue or two, a one and done story where Hal and Carol clear the air between them could have done wonders. It doesn't help the last time Carol was properly involved in the narrative was the post-New Guardians pre-Omega Men set story in the New Talent Showcase last November, the last issue of New Guardians in March 2015 before that.

----------


## silly

> That damn jacket survives through thick and thin.


i consider hal's jacket an integral part of hal same as the glasses that clark wears.

other than the jacket would be his flight suit/overalls.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> i consider hal's jacket an integral part of hal same as the glasses that clark wears.
> 
> other than the jacket would be his flight suit/overalls.


Yeah, nothing screams "pilot from the 50s" more than that bomber jacket.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, nothing screams "pilot from the 50s" more than that bomber jacket.


And a bomber jacket covered with Blue Peter badges is so 80's, but I think it's Ace.

----------


## Johnny

Oh I agree.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, nothing screams "pilot from the 50s" more than that bomber jacket.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That issue is two years old (or more?) and it still makes me furious  Carol really didn't have the right to say the things she said to Hal and I hated to see him being so mopey over her. That whole issue was just throwing salt in the wound.
> 
> Not to mention the scenes with Guy and Barry weren't that great either and it just made it seem all the more obvious that most characters weren't allowed to be happy at this point in DC.


Yeah it still stings.  This was around the time when I'd cringe whenever I saw Carol on the page, wondering how much worse they could make her character get.  When Carol's character sucked, she brought down everyone around her.  When her character shined, everyone around her shined as well.  That's why she's one of the most important characters in the GL mythos in my opinion, and her absence is probably the only thing holding back rebirth from becoming really great.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I doubt Carol killing Katma is still canon. If it was I would've thought we'd have seen it mentioned by now, especially in _Godhead_ where Carol and John were together and seemed to get along fine. 
> 
> Which I guess begs the question of how Katma died now...
> 
> I think, at the very least, Carol might be liable for some destruction of property and assault during her "evil" periods where she tried to kill Hal. Assuming brainwashing isn't a viable defense in the DCU (which it probably is). 
> 
> Though I also don't think it would go over well at her company if it was discovered she was a Superhero/former Supervillain.


I still feel like evil SS is still on the hook for Katma's death.  Wasn't there some reconciliation, long before Godhead, before Geoff Johns even, like right after it happened?  Hal and John had words and it was settled on it not being Carol's fault cause of the evil possession or whatever.  We do know that Katma existed, she hasn't been retconned out.  And she's dead.  She even mentions being killed twice.  

But I think it would be an amazing story to see her try and come to terms with her past and make amends a la Hal's first rebirth.  But at this point, it's yet another missed opportunity.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'd imagine that the scene with Carol was to make Hal cutting ties easier as he progressed closer to going Renegade. However that arc would have been much improved if Carol had put in a guest appearance, help clear up some things from New Guardians. Expanded on the idea of the Star Sapphire ring's conditioning qualities raised in Green Lantern Corps with Fatality. *I know Carol in New Guardians isn't popular, and this view has been strongly aired already, so lets leave the dead horse alone.* The arc with Black Hand could have been shortened an issue or two, a one and done story where Hal and Carol clear the air between them could have done wonders. It doesn't help the last time Carol was properly involved in the narrative was the post-New Guardians pre-Omega Men set story in the New Talent Showcase last November, the last issue of New Guardians in March 2015 before that.


Like I'm ever gonna leave that dead horse alone... 

Geoff Johns last story arc began with Sinestro stealing Hal from Carol's bedroom to go do some GL stuff.  Hal and Carol were together and seemed to be happy.  Hal was on a hiatus as GL.  Then, for the rest of what I think was a year or more, we followed Hal as he was trying to get back to Carol.  And we followed Carol, as she was trying to save Hal.  She helped Kyle become the white lantern just so he could save Hal.  She put her sapphire ring back on, just so she could save Hal.  And when it was all done, Geoff's last GL issue ever, we got to see them finally reunite although it was just a quick 2 or 3 panels of the old highball/sapphire, sapphire/highball thing (I felt like it should have been a splash page just to accentuate the moment but whatever, I'm not CCO of DC).  Leaving out the flash forward which kinda doesn't really count, that's all the resolution we ever got from Hal and Carol's long journey.

Their reunion lasted maybe 4 or 5 pages into the next issue.  The fact that it was swept away so abruptly made me feel cheated.  I follow their journey through all that black hand crap and this is what I get?  I'm rooting for them to find each other for over a year, and this is what happens in the beginning of the very next issue?  It's all about the context and the timing.  If we saw Hal and Carol make a go of their relationship for maybe 2 or 3 more issues, then something happens THAT WE SEE (let's remember, we never actually saw Hal do anything wrong.  He just showed up with a dumbass grin on his face and Carol spouts off about all the cliché Hal behavior that was already reconciled right before the black hand arc.  Comic writing lesson #1: Show.  Don't tell.) Anyway, if they bothered to take the time and show us their relationship dissolving organically then maybe it would have worked.  Instead, we get Hal's character taking a tremendous step backwards and Carol turning into.... well take a look at the little picture under my screen name for a hint at that.  

Nerd rage level: 8

----------


## Johnny

> 


This image is just something else lol. Who's the artist?

----------


## liwanag

> This image is just something else lol. Who's the artist?


if i'm not mistaken she's emanuela lupacchino.

----------


## Frontier

Looks like Hal is going to reunite with Orion soon...



*HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #26*

Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TBD

“FALL OF THE GODS” part one! Ancient hunters awaken across the cosmos to end Highfather and the New Gods! Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps draw the line between gods, but that won’t stop the body count as the most powerful deities in the universe go to war.

On sale AUGUST 9 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 • RATED T

*HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #27*

Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TBD

“FALL OF THE GODS” part two! Hal Jordan and Kyle Rayner face off against God Killers as they try to protect an injured Orion from certain death. As the battle turns against the Corps, will they have to sacrifice a New God to save an entire sector of space?

 On sale AUGUST 23 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 • RATED T

----------


## silly

> Looks like Hal is going to reunite with Orion soon...
> 
> 
> 
> *HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #26*
> 
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TBD
> 
> “FALL OF THE GODS” part one! Ancient hunters awaken across the cosmos to end Highfather and the New Gods! Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps draw the line between gods, but that won’t stop the body count as the most powerful deities in the universe go to war.
> ...


not really used to seeing hal with a 5 o'clock shadow.

----------


## silly

> Looks like Hal is going to reunite with Orion soon...
> 
> 
> 
> *HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #26*
> 
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TBD
> 
> “FALL OF THE GODS” part one! Ancient hunters awaken across the cosmos to end Highfather and the New Gods! Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps draw the line between gods, but that won’t stop the body count as the most powerful deities in the universe go to war.
> ...


ok. i was hoping for some rematch between hal and orion. still a little bit sore from godhead.

but it looks like hal will be on guard duty with orion instead of getting some payback.

----------


## silly

scott snyder on dark knights:metal




> Batman is the one that picks up the mystery that begins the thing, in a way, through Nth Metal. And he is a big character in it, 100 percent. He plays a lot of lead guitar. That said, it really is a Justice League story, completely, as you will see. It is something that is much more in the spirit of other big DC events, than anything we did on Batman — I think you’ll see from page one, when you see them in their battle armor, in a crazy gladiator death pit, rocking out. Batman has some great one-liners, and is a big part of it, but Superman has a huge role. Wonder Woman has one of my absolute favorite roles in the whole things. *All three Green Lanterns right now.* And characters you wouldn’t expect, too. It’s a big tour of the DCU — things I think are core to even the origin story of the DCU itself, to things that are really, really new. It ties into things in Tom [King]’s run, it ties into things in James’ stuff, it ties into things in Green Lanterns right now, and in Pete [Tomasi]’s Superman, and into the material with “The Button;” it works in coordination with that, too.


i wonder which three green lanterns he's referring to.

----------


## Johnny

I believe he is referring to Hal, Simon and Jessica. Obviously with Hal being in Metal, and Jessica and Simon being in the current JL line-up.

----------


## vartox

> 


I love this cover so much I actually had a phone case made out of it, although I stopped using it when it cracked  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When's the last time we've seen Hal with his jacket? When he took it off at the start of Renegade?




> Like I'm ever gonna leave that dead horse alone... 
> 
> Nerd rage level: 8


 Excellent post, I agree completely with it.





> Looks like Hal is going to reunite with Orion soon...


 Does Hal have stubble on that cover? It's always a little jarring when he's not clean shaven...

----------


## Frontier

> I love this cover so much I actually had a phone case made out of it, although I stopped using it when it cracked 
> 
> When's the last time we've seen Hal with his jacket? When he took it off at the start of Renegade?


I actually think that's it. Then he switched it for the Renegade trenchcoat and he hasn't been in a civilian outfit since then. 




> Does Hal have stubble on that cover? It's always a little jarring when he's not clean shaven...


I wonder if that's deliberate? Hal's usually not drawn that way.

----------


## jbmasta

> Looks like Hal is going to reunite with Orion soon...
> 
> 
> 
> *HAL JORDAN & THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #26*
> 
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TBD
> 
> “FALL OF THE GODS” part one! Ancient hunters awaken across the cosmos to end Highfather and the New Gods! Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps draw the line between gods, but that won’t stop the body count as the most powerful deities in the universe go to war.
> ...


Does this mean the God Killers from New Guardians are back?

----------


## silly

> Like I'm ever gonna leave that dead horse alone... 
> 
> Geoff Johns last story arc began with Sinestro stealing Hal from Carol's bedroom to go do some GL stuff.  Hal and Carol were together and seemed to be happy.  Hal was on a hiatus as GL.  Then, for the rest of what I think was a year or more, we followed Hal as he was trying to get back to Carol.  And we followed Carol, as she was trying to save Hal.  She helped Kyle become the white lantern just so he could save Hal.  She put her sapphire ring back on, just so she could save Hal.  And when it was all done, Geoff's last GL issue ever, we got to see them finally reunite although it was just a quick 2 or 3 panels of the old highball/sapphire, sapphire/highball thing (I felt like it should have been a splash page just to accentuate the moment but whatever, I'm not CCO of DC).  Leaving out the flash forward which kinda doesn't really count, that's all the resolution we ever got from Hal and Carol's long journey.
> 
> Their reunion lasted maybe 4 or 5 pages into the next issue.  *The fact that it was swept away so abruptly made me feel cheated.  I follow their journey through all that black hand crap and this is what I get?  I'm rooting for them to find each other for over a year, and this is what happens in the beginning of the very next issue?*  It's all about the context and the timing.  If we saw Hal and Carol make a go of their relationship for maybe 2 or 3 more issues, then something happens THAT WE SEE (let's remember, we never actually saw Hal do anything wrong.  He just showed up with a dumbass grin on his face and Carol spouts off about all the cliché Hal behavior that was already reconciled right before the black hand arc.  Comic writing lesson #1: Show.  Don't tell.) Anyway, if they bothered to take the time and show us their relationship dissolving organically then maybe it would have worked.  Instead, we get Hal's character taking a tremendous step backwards and Carol turning into.... well take a look at the little picture under my screen name for a hint at that.  
> 
> Nerd rage level: 8


i appreciate the posts that you write. don't ever change. thank you.

----------


## liwanag

> not really used to seeing hal with a 5 o'clock shadow.


same here. always pictured hal as a clean shaven kind of guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And a bomber jacket covered with Blue Peter badges is so 80's, but I think it's Ace.


Hal's entire civilian wardrobe is dated. I just assume he dresses like that to feel closer to his father.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i appreciate the posts that you write. don't ever change. thank you.


It's tough to express sincerity in a thread post, so the only thing I can say is... the nerd abides.  Something about Carol and her unfortunate storylines seems to bring out the best I got.  Maybe I've always seen Carol as someone only meant for GL fans.  Everyone knows who Lois Lane is, or Catwoman, or pretty much any female character in the bat universe these days.  But for now, only a GL fan gives a crap about Carol.  Hopefully that might change.  Meanwhile, most of my other posts are random acts of stupidity so here goes...

I've never been that into the new gods so I'm kinda meh on the August solicits.  I like new gods, but only in small doses.  So if this story runs for 2 issues then that's fine.  I'm still burnt out on Godhead.  But one issue I'm eyeing is #21.  Hal on a solo-ish mission.  Someone will die (dun-dun-duuuuunnnn!!!)  A Wonder Woman logo slapped over Kyle's balls (seriously, go check out the cover).  Are we allowed to start a deadpool on which character will get iced or is that some kind of copyright infringement?

----------


## liwanag

anybody heard if hal appeared in jl:action yet?

----------


## Johnny

He is supposed to show up in an episode called Say Orange, but I'm not sure when it's going to air. With the announcement of DC Super Hero Girls on Cartoon Network next year, I'm all but sure JL Action won't get another season. If true, it's a shame cause it's a neat show.

----------


## Frontier

> He is supposed to show up in an episode called Say Orange, but I'm not sure when it's going to air. With the announcement of DC Super Hero Girls on Cartoon Network next year, I'm all but sure JL Action won't get another season. If true, it's a shame cause it's a neat show.


It's too much to hope for that we might get both next year, isn't it  :Frown: ?

----------


## silly

> It's too much to hope for that we might get both next year, isn't it ?


i know. why couldn't we have both shows?

----------


## silly

> He is supposed to show up in an episode called Say Orange, but I'm not sure when it's going to air. With the announcement of DC Super Hero Girls on Cartoon Network next year, I'm all but sure JL Action won't get another season. If true, it's a shame cause it's a neat show.


heard that jessica will be a part of super hero girls next year. i wonder if that will affect hal and carol's appearance in the show.

----------


## Johnny

> heard that jessica will be a part of super hero girls next year. i wonder if that will affect hal and carol's appearance in the show.


Well it's not like Hal has much of a role on that show anyway, he usually makes non-speaking cameos, but the description mentioned the SHG would sometimes team up with "their bros in the Justice League", so it would be cool if Hal plays some mentor role to Jessica whenever they happen to team up.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> not really used to seeing hal with a 5 o'clock shadow.


actually that was one of my favorite looks for Hal during the Gerard Jones era 'stubble Hal' was a common fixture. I didn't mind it since they had him with the gray temples ala Reed Richards and an older guy might not feel the need to stay clean shaven. However since Hal is 'younger' again I have no problem with the clean shaven look.

----------


## Frontier

> Well it's not like Hal has much of a role on that show anyway, he usually makes non-speaking cameos, but the description mentioned the SHG would sometimes team up with "their bros in the Justice League", so it would be cool if Hal plays some mentor role to Jessica whenever they happen to team up.


I think Hal doesn't get as many speaking lines anymore because Josh Keaton's Steve Trevor voice is pretty similar to his Hal, so that's part of why he doesn't appear as much.

----------


## Margaret

> It's tough to express sincerity in a thread post, so the only thing I can say is... the nerd abides.  Something about Carol and her unfortunate storylines seems to bring out the best I got.  Maybe I've always seen Carol as someone only meant for GL fans.  Everyone knows who Lois Lane is, or Catwoman, or pretty much any female character in the bat universe these days.  But for now, only a GL fan gives a crap about Carol.  Hopefully that might change.  Meanwhile, most of my other posts are random acts of stupidity so here goes...


I think the reason why Carol is not as well known as other love interests is mainly because the GL franchise is not as popular as Batman or Superman. Even if it were, the fanbase is always too fragmented and there are way too many GLs. Carol is Hal's love interest. If Hal is the primary GL, we'll start seeing more of her. As of now, her appearance is minimal. Geoff Johns is probably the first writer to bring her out of the supporting role and wanted to make her an independent hero. But in my opinion that's a very difficult job to do. The original concept of Star Sapphire before was to avenge those who were hurt by love, but now it is too spread love. A superhero powered by love and purpose is to spread love? That doesn't sound like recipe for popular character. I like Carol, but I think Star Sapphire works better as a villain. It's another unpopular opinion of mine, but I also think Carol Ferris is not a particularly good person. That's not to say she's bad. Carol is all about business. She's shrewd and clever, and has somewhat of a selfish streak to her. I think she kept the ring partially because a part of Carol likes the feeling of having powers and the freedom that comes with it, not that "I can help so many people with this ring and I have to love you to keep it, so I break up with you" BS.  Writers tried too hard to make her a righteous hero, and subsequently turned her character into something forgettable. In the end, they have no ideas how to write her and thus just ditched her to a corner, waiting to make a cameo here and there.

----------


## HAN9000

> heard that jessica will be a part of super hero girls next year. i wonder if that will affect hal and carol's appearance in the show.


OK... Jessica again... I get it they want to promote Jessica. But I would prefer Soranik if they want to add a girl wearing a GL ring to that show. Especially her father have showed up in Intergalactic Games.

----------


## The Kid

> I think the reason why Carol is not as well known as other love interests is mainly because the GL franchise is not as popular as Batman or Superman. Even if it were, the fanbase is always too fragmented and there are way too many GLs. Carol is Hal's love interest. If Hal is the primary GL, we'll start seeing more of her. As of now, her appearance is minimal. Geoff Johns is probably the first writer to bring her out of the supporting role and wanted to make her an independent hero. But in my opinion that's a very difficult job to do. The original concept of Star Sapphire before was to avenge those who were hurt by love, but now it is too spread love. A superhero powered by love and purpose is to spread love? That doesn't sound like recipe for popular character. I like Carol, but I think Star Sapphire works better as a villain. It's another unpopular opinion of mine, but I also think Carol Ferris is not a particularly good person. That's not to say she's bad. Carol is all about business. She's shrewd and clever, and has somewhat of a selfish streak to her. I think she kept the ring partially because a part of Carol likes the feeling of having powers and the freedom that comes with it, not that "I can help so many people with this ring and I have to love you to keep it, so I break up with you" BS.  Writers tried too hard to make her a righteous hero, and subsequently turned her character into something forgettable. In the end, they have no ideas how to write her and thus just ditched her to a corner, waiting to make a cameo here and there.


Part of it is also that so much of Green Lantern takes place away from Earth and in space that she doesn't get as much screentime sometimes. Compare that to Iris or Lois who will appear often because Barry and Clark will still always be very closely connected to them. I agree with you that Sapphire works best as a villain. Otherwise, Carol seems like the kinda girl who prefers to just run Ferris Air instead of going into space on her own accord

----------


## El_Gato

> OK... Jessica again... I get it they want to promote Jessica. But I would prefer Soranik if they want to add a girl wearing a GL ring to that show. Especially her father have showed up in Intergalactic Games.


Jessica brings diversity to the table, Soranik doesn't. Latino hero vs an alien? Hmm Definitely choose the Latina for the young Latinas to look up to over the alien...

Anyway as for Carol, i'd love it if she showed up on DCSHG as an antagonist to Jessica! In my view Star Sapphire works best as a villain!

----------


## HAN9000

> I think the reason why Carol is not as well known as other love interests is mainly because the GL franchise is not as popular as Batman or Superman. Even if it were, the fanbase is always too fragmented and there are way too many GLs. Carol is Hal's love interest. If Hal is the primary GL, we'll start seeing more of her. As of now, her appearance is minimal. Geoff Johns is probably the first writer to bring her out of the supporting role and wanted to make her an independent hero. But in my opinion that's a very difficult job to do. The original concept of Star Sapphire before was to avenge those who were hurt by love, but now it is too spread love. A superhero powered by love and purpose is to spread love? That doesn't sound like recipe for popular character. I like Carol, but I think Star Sapphire works better as a villain. It's another unpopular opinion of mine, but I also think Carol Ferris is not a particularly good person. That's not to say she's bad. Carol is all about business. She's shrewd and clever, and has somewhat of a selfish streak to her. I think she kept the ring partially because a part of Carol likes the feeling of having powers and the freedom that comes with it, not that "I can help so many people with this ring and I have to love you to keep it, so I break up with you" BS.  Writers tried too hard to make her a righteous hero, and subsequently turned her character into something forgettable. In the end, they have no ideas how to write her and thus just ditched her to a corner, waiting to make a cameo here and there.


I agree that Carol is not a good person. She has a evil streak. But I strongly disagree with the view that Star Sapphire works better as a villain. As a villain, Carol, or Star Sapphire received nothing but hatred from fans. That hurt her character, a lot. She imprisoned Hal, tortured him, killed Katma and mutilated her. I never want to see that again. Hal has a whole universe to look after. The last thing he needs is an evil girlfriend messing him up.

----------


## Frontier

I think Carol has her personal flaws, but I think in her heart she's a decent to good person when she's in control of herself.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> OK... Jessica again... I get it they want to promote Jessica. But I would prefer Soranik if they want to add a girl wearing a GL ring to that show. Especially her father have showed up in Intergalactic Games.


From what I understand Hal doesn't show up in that animated film. Why have Sinestro in the movie and not GL? Does Carol fight Sinestro there?




> Jessica brings diversity to the table, Soranik doesn't. Latino hero vs an alien? Hmm Definitely choose the Latina for the young Latinas to look up to over the alien...
> 
> Anyway as for Carol, i'd love it if she showed up on DCSHG as an antagonist to Jessica! In my view Star Sapphire works best as a villain!


Except the series has never lacked diversity. Bumblebee, Katana, Hawkgirl(Kendra) are all part of the cast. Makes sense to have a female human GL and utilize her on a show catered towards young girls, but the "diversity" argument doesn't work since the show has never shied away from that. And Carol's already on the show and she's not a villain there, she occasionally shows up or pines over Hal. Unless the new series has its own continuity I guess.

----------


## El_Gato

> Except the series has never lacked diversity. Bumblebee, Katana, Hawkgirl(Kendra) are all part of the cast. Makes sense to have a female human GL and utilize her on a show catered towards young girls, but the "diversity" argument doesn't work since the show has never shied away from that. And Carol's already on the show and she's not a villain there, she occasionally shows up or pines over Hal. Unless the new series has its own continuity I guess.


Kendra was more of a reoccuring character whereas it seems like Jessica (along with Zatanna) will be main characters in this show. Still though I see your point. 

Lauren already confirmed that this new show is a reboot and it will have it's own continuity. Hence why Harley is described as a villain and Poison Ivy isn't mentioned.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


variant cover?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think the reason why Carol is not as well known as other love interests is mainly because the GL franchise is not as popular as Batman or Superman. Even if it were, the fanbase is always too fragmented and there are way too many GLs. Carol is Hal's love interest. If Hal is the primary GL, we'll start seeing more of her. As of now, her appearance is minimal. Geoff Johns is probably the first writer to bring her out of the supporting role and wanted to make her an independent hero. But in my opinion that's a very difficult job to do. The original concept of Star Sapphire before was to avenge those who were hurt by love, but now it is too spread love. A superhero powered by love and purpose is to spread love? That doesn't sound like recipe for popular character. I like Carol, but I think Star Sapphire works better as a villain. It's another unpopular opinion of mine, but I also think Carol Ferris is not a particularly good person. That's not to say she's bad. Carol is all about business. She's shrewd and clever, and has somewhat of a selfish streak to her. I think she kept the ring partially because a part of Carol likes the feeling of having powers and the freedom that comes with it, not that "I can help so many people with this ring and I have to love you to keep it, so I break up with you" BS.  Writers tried too hard to make her a righteous hero, and subsequently turned her character into something forgettable. In the end, they have no ideas how to write her and thus just ditched her to a corner, waiting to make a cameo here and there.


This is so true.  They're pretty much running out the clock on her, just waiting for everyone to forget she exists.  When enough time has passed, maybe they'll take her out of mothballs to screw with Hal some more.  Maybe Hal gets in a relationship with Cowgirl #2 and bam, hello plot device Carol.  Job #1 is to iron out the whole concept of her powers and reestablish the rules better.  What exactly powers her ring?  What's her mission, like why does she have it?  Does she agree with the Zamarons or disagree much like Hal used to disagree with the guardians when they were still around.  The whole thing got murky and yeah that breakup logic was just a load of crap.

I will say, I prefer a good Star Sapphire... eventually.  What makes Carol such a beautiful character to me are all her flaws.  The selfishness, the hardass business attitude, jealous, needy, all of it is beautiful to me because that's how real people act.  She's not the noble golden heart hero Wonder Woman is (not knocking Wonder Woman, I'm just saying we already have a Wonder Woman).  When they tried turning Carol into this righteous hero, they took away the things that made her relatable.  I want to see her lose her schitt every once in a while and act all selfish.  Then I want to see her overcome this flaw and find strength from it.  I want to see this person come to terms with herself the same way we see Jessica working on her anxiety.  And yeah, I kinda want to see her go a little nuts.... maybe parallax nuts... and turn evil, lose herself to the emotions as we've all done at some time in our lives.  Then I want to see her figure out a way out of it.  I do not want to see her get "saved" by Hal.  I want to see her fix herself.  

For years, she kept the Sapphire ring (or gem at the time) locked away and regretted every time she had to put it on.  After all, that ring took all her worst flaws and turned her into something evil.  Of course she wanted nothing to do with it.  But then, all of a sudden it becomes fun?  Not even a stray thought on what might happen?  Nope.  It's fun and I can do good things.

Last thing I'll say is one of the biggest missed opportunities was that we never got to see Hal and Carol go on an adventure together.  They were always surrounded by people and other stuff was going on.  And it kinda sucked that when Carol first became the good Sapphire, like she "remembered everything this time", there was no learning curve.  She just suddenly knew all about tethers and constructs.  It could've been nice to see them comparing notes on rings, Hal gives her some tips, she takes the advice and does something new and unexpected.




> I agree that Carol is not a good person. She has a evil streak. But I strongly disagree with the view that Star Sapphire works better as a villain. As a villain, Carol, or Star Sapphire received nothing but hatred from fans. That hurt her character, a lot. She imprisoned Hal, tortured him, killed Katma and mutilated her. I never want to see that again. Hal has a whole universe to look after. The last thing he needs is an evil girlfriend messing him up.


This... yes.  The problem was, back then and all the way through most of her existence, Carol was written as a plot device.  Her only purpose was to move the hero in a certain direction.  So when they needed to show Hal saving someone, there's Carol.  When they wanted to add a layer of conflict, there's Carol.  I wish I could find some of those letters from the back of the comics that just hate on her for making Hal give up the ring or whatever.  She was a poorly written afterthought that became a cliche villain.  I admit, I gave zero f&cks about her before Johns run.  She was like Hal's overbearing mother, it was just odd.  I guess her trajectory changed during those secret origins issues.  I know people have problems with them, but at least she seemed almost human.

By the way... memory flashback, but didn't evil Star Sapphire make Arisia lick her boots once?

----------


## Johnny

> variant cover?


Yeah, for Hal Jordan 22.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yeah, for Hal Jordan 22.


It makes me nervous seeing these two together.

----------


## Johnny

> It makes me nervous seeing these two together.

----------


## Frontier

I don't know why anyone is concerned about that  Hal/Soranik cover given the recent revelations about Kyle's future...



> Kendra was more of a reoccuring character whereas it seems like Jessica (along with Zatanna) will be main characters in this show. Still though I see your point.


Though, by-the-by, they've been getting much better about giving Katana some spotlight  :Smile: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't know why anyone is concerned about that  Hal/Soranik cover given the recent revelations about Kyle's future...


Caveat: I haven't read the new HJ&GLC, but I know from the spoilers.  I decided long ago that I can't live my life in fear of spoilers.  I embrace them!

It seems like they could go 2 ways with it, either it pushes Kyle & Sora together or drives them apart.  If it drives them apart, then I don't want Hal in the middle of it.  Wouldn't a more appropriate cover have been John & Sora as the two leaders?  Again, there could be details that I'm not aware of.

----------


## Frontier

> Caveat: I haven't read the new HJ&GLC, but I know from the spoilers.  I decided long ago that I can't live my life in fear of spoilers.  I embrace them!
> 
> It seems like they could go 2 ways with it, either it pushes Kyle & Sora together or drives them apart.  If it drives them apart, then I don't want Hal in the middle of it.  Wouldn't a more appropriate cover have been John & Sora as the two leaders?  Again, there could be details that I'm not aware of.


Well, judging by the premise for the next arc, I think we're going to see Hal and Sora in major conflict with each other with maybe _Kyle_ stuck in the middle.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Caveat: I haven't read the new HJ&GLC, but I know from the spoilers.  I decided long ago that I can't live my life in fear of spoilers.  I embrace them!
> 
> It seems like they could go 2 ways with it, either it pushes Kyle & Sora together or drives them apart.  If it drives them apart, then I don't want Hal in the middle of it.  Wouldn't a more appropriate cover have been John & Sora as the two leaders?  Again, there could be details that I'm not aware of.


never sweat covers, I have lost count of issues of GI Joe that featured Snake Eyes on the cover that didn't even have Snake Eyes in it. The artist probably gets a general outline of the issue and then tries to draw something to elicit the most interest in his version. How many covers of HJ&tGLC have featured any GL besides HJ (in the variants)? Not sure myself but can't recall many or any from the top of my head.

----------


## Johnny

> never sweat covers, I have lost count of issues of GI Joe that featured Snake Eyes on the cover that didn't even have Snake Eyes in it. The artist probably gets a general outline of the issue and then tries to draw something to elicit the most interest in his version. How many covers of HJ&tGLC have featured any GL besides HJ (in the variants)? Not sure myself but can't recall many or any from the top of my head.


Issues without Hal on the cover: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 16, 21. That's 9 out of 21. This is about the standard covers, but I believe it's the same with the variant covers.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, judging by the premise for the next arc, I think we're going to see Hal and Sora in major conflict with each other with maybe _Kyle_ stuck in the middle.


Ooh you sir, have piqued my curiosity.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Issues without Hal on the cover: 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 16, 21. That's 9 out of 21. This is about the standard covers, but I believe it's the same with the variant covers.


on the variants that  I can't stand Hal isn't on 6 out of the 21, of those six Guy is the main only earth GL on two, John on one and Kyle on one. Not a favorite argument just stating that Hal is on most of the covers and his name is on all of them but his presence isn't in all of said issues.

----------


## Johnny

> on the variants that  I can't stand Hal isn't on 6 out of the 21, of those six Guy is the main only earth GL on two, John on one and Kyle on one. Not a favorite argument just stating that Hal is on most of the covers and his name is on all of them but his presence isn't in all of said issues.


That's true. I'm guessing it's because the book is still named after him and they "have to" have him on most of the covers regardless of how big of a role he plays in the specific issues.

----------


## liwanag

where's hal?

----------


## Johnny

Top left corner.

----------


## Frontier

> Top left corner.


Right between Abin Sur and Sinestro. Fitting  :Smile: .

----------


## HAN9000

> From what I understand Hal doesn't show up in that animated film. Why have Sinestro in the movie and not GL? Does Carol fight Sinestro there?


Sinestro is not a villain in that show so far, only a big a-hole.  :Wink:  So there's no fight.
I think it is reasonable Hal and Sinestro didn't have much contact. They may steal too much attention from the girls. The same happened on the Flash and Grodd.

----------


## silly

> Sinestro is not a villain in that show so far, only a big a-hole.  So there's no fight.
> I think it is reasonable Hal and Sinestro didn't have much contact. They may steal too much attention from the girls. The same happened on the Flash and Grodd.


what animated film where you and johnny referring to?

----------


## HAN9000

> what animated film where you and johnny referring to?


DC Super Hero Girls: Intergalactic Games
BTW, Sinestro is the headmaster of Korugar Academy.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> where's hal?


I saw this somewhere else.  It's really cool, I think a fan made it.  Not like DC or anything.  We could play the where's waldo game all day.  Here's my two:
Where's Arisia? (She's gotta be in there somewhere)
Where's Soranik?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I saw this somewhere else.  It's really cool, I think a fan made it.  Not like DC or anything.  We could play the where's waldo game all day.  Here's my two:
> Where's Arisia? (She's gotta be in there somewhere)
> Where's Soranik?


Arisia appears to be young Arisia, under Hal is Arkiss Chummunk she is like 3 Lanterns below him. 
Sora? if you spot Aya she stands out a little up and to the left.

----------


## Frontier

> Arisia appears to be young Arisia, under Hal is Arkiss Chummunk she is like 3 Lanterns below him. 
> Sora? if you spot Aya she stands out a little up and to the left.


And two Lanterns above Tomar-Re. 

Though it's a little harder to tell her apart because she's in a GL uniform rather then her classic look (though I guess a GL uniform kind of _is_ her classic look).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> And two Lanterns above Tomar-Re. 
> 
> Though it's a little harder to tell her apart because she's in a GL uniform rather then her classic look (though I guess a GL uniform kind of _is_ her classic look).


Yeah I was looking for the skirt.

----------


## liwanag

> where's hal?


the artist included aya. cool.

i have no idea who the box green lantern is...

----------


## Johnny

Heh, just spotted Boodikka. Still looking for Rot Lop Fan.

Edit: Oh there he is. A little to the right from Mogo.

----------


## silly

> DC Super Hero Girls: Intergalactic Games
> BTW, Sinestro is the headmaster of Korugar Academy.


oh ok. so dc super hero girls had an animated film already.

and hal and carol didn't get to appear in it? shame. 

i've seen hal in background shots in some of the episodes i saw. carol even had an episode all by herself too

----------


## Johnny

> oh ok. so dc super hero girls had an animated film already.
> 
> and hal and carol didn't get to appear in it? shame. 
> 
> i've seen hal in background shots in some of the episodes i saw. carol even had an episode all by herself too


That was their second animated movie. Hal and Carol do briefly appear in the first.

----------


## silly

> That was their second animated movie. Hal and Carol do briefly appear in the first.


there's been two already? 

i hope it's on youtube.

did hal have a speaking line?

----------


## silly

> where's hal?


i think i found the pattern. the artist probably drew this according to appearance, from left to right, top to bottom.

----------


## Johnny

> there's been two already? 
> 
> i hope it's on youtube.
> 
> did hal have a speaking line?


I think he had a few.

----------


## vartox

I agree with AngryNerd & Margaret's assessments on Carol! She CAN be a good character when writers are willing to keep some consistency and accept that she is a flawed character, but more often than not writers are way too eager to use her as a plot device or drama generator instead of an actual character and they just overwrite whatever her personality was previously to suit their agenda.

Prior to Geoff's GL I really like how Marv Wolfman handled her in his GL run. She admits she knows she can be selfish at times, we see she's got a bit of a thrillseeker side, but she's still pragmatic and focused on her company. 

I have a friend who's suggested an idea I really like for Carol. She's a business oriented woman who deals with planes/jets and related stuff and her ring gives her access to different alien tech all over the universe. That would be a cool way to combine her business interests with her duties as a Star Sapphire and it would give her some of her OWN goals and opportunities for development, rather than being an accessory for whatever dude happens to be closest. 

Also it would help if somebody would clarify what the Star Sapphires are supposed to do and give a definitive explanation for how their powers work (because the explanation changes every single time they show up, as far as I can tell) but I guess that's another entire discussion  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> i think i found the pattern. the artist probably drew this according to appearance, from left to right, top to bottom.


Yeah, they're arranged by era/first appearances. Top segment is 50s-70s/Silver Age, the next segment is 80s/Bronze Age, the middle area is early 90s from the left side until Kyle, mid 90s is Kyle over to the right side, then the bottom half or so is all post-GL Rebirth.

----------


## Frontier

I agree Carol's flawed, but I don't think she's a terrible or horrible person. Just like Hal. 

I think the only way we're going to get the kind of focus on Carol that she needs right now is a Hal solo book set on Earth along with a writer who actually cares about developing her. The former is probably still a long ways off and I'm not sure who would fit under the latter at this point. 

I also think if Venditti was really invested in Carol, and her relationship with Hal, she probably would have shown up by this point, but maybe he's just really playing the long-game here and has to get through everything else on his plate first.

And I just noticed they managed to fit in Mon-El too  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

really happy with the positive hype i'm hearing for wonder woman. hopefully this will increase wb's faith with their dc properties and more specifically green lantern.

if we can get some casting news for hal soon...

mat boomer? james marsden? someone younger?




armie hammer?

----------


## vartox

> I agree Carol's flawed, but I don't think she's a terrible or horrible person. Just like Hal. 
> 
> I think the only way we're going to get the kind of focus on Carol that she needs right now is a Hal solo book set on Earth along with a writer who actually cares about developing her. The former is probably still a long ways off and I'm not sure who would fit under the latter at this point. 
> 
> I also think if Venditti was really invested in Carol, and her relationship with Hal, she probably would have shown up by this point, but maybe he's just really playing the long-game here and has to get through everything else on his plate first.
> 
> And I just noticed they managed to fit in Mon-El too .


Yeah, I don't think she's a bad person or anything, but I think it's important to not ignore a character's flaws.

And I think you are right that we won't be seeing anything worthwhile for Carol for the time being, unfortunately  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think Venditti has made it pretty clear that he's not interested in her and even though he's said she'll show up eventually in HJGLC I'm really not expecting much. 

I found the DA page for that poster, and they have a list of everybody who's supposed to be on it: http://clarkyboingo.deviantart.com/a...orps-679492585
I guess I'm a little surprised that we've only seen a couple hundred unique GLs with at least one full appearance but then again that's still a loooot of characters and designs to come up with even over several decades. And hey, it even has the Xudarian GL from HJGLC #13 and Rayn Kral from Death of Hawkman, plus of bunch of even more obscure folks. Also I didn't realize that they DREW that whole thing, I thought they'd cropped them out of comics pages. What a cool work.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

Venditti said he thought Hal and Carol were better apart than together. So as soon as he took over GL, he let them break up for no reason.
I just hope they won't let her date Simon this time...

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, I don't think she's a bad person or anything, but I think it's important to not ignore a character's flaws.


Well written characters have flaws. For superheroes, a guilt complex is a popular one with writers, usually over the death of a loved one. Peter Parker can't balance his personal life, professional life and Spider-Man life without something falling through the cracks. Doesn't make him any less of a person, but it makes him a lot more relatable.

----------


## Johnny

> really happy with the positive hype i'm hearing for wonder woman. hopefully this will increase wb's faith with their dc properties and more specifically green lantern.
> 
> if we can get some casting news for hal soon...
> 
> mat boomer? james marsden? someone younger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armie hammer?


Critics were never going to tear apart Wonder Woman for obvious reasons. Not saying it doesn't deserve the positive buzz, I can't wait to see it next week, but we know they weren't going to treat WW like every other DCEU movie before. The performance of WW and JL would determine how they would handle their slate afterwards. I guess I'm still holding out the smallest of hopes for a Hal cameo but any common sense I have tells me I should know better by now.

----------


## liwanag

> Critics were never going to tear apart Wonder Woman for obvious reasons. Not saying it doesn't deserve the positive buzz, I can't wait to see it next week, but we know they weren't going to treat WW like every other DCEU movie before. The performance of WW and JL would determine how they would handle their slate afterwards. I guess I'm still holding out the smallest of hopes for a Hal cameo but any common sense I have tells me I should know better by now.


i guess i haven't learned my lesson as well, because up to now i'm still hoping....

and at the same time wondering why wb has not casted hal yet...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

If the Zamarons ever cross paths with the corps then we'll probably see Carol again.  Even so, any interactions with her would be rushed just because of the format of the book.  Look at the Kyle/Sora romance, they didn't really talk about the past and what went wrong.  He just said how 'bout now for like 3 times and she was like okay.  But all this isn't Venditti being a bad writer (I don't think he is) it's just Venditti doing the best he can within the limited constraints.  So if Carol even made an appearance in this book, I doubt there would be much if any character development.  It would be maybe 2 pages if we're lucky of "how you been?" "you look good" "one more time?" "Sure."

I'm not sure how much stock we should put in anything Venditti (or anyone) says in interviews, especially the ones he did during his new52 run.  Of course he would say Hal and Carol apart is a good idea because that's what his editors forced down his throat during his first day on the job.  You'll never hear a writer or artist criticize other ongoing storylines while still employed by DC.  Especially someone new with zero pull.  That being said.... I do have one foggy recollection of one of the Blog of OA podcasts where he was grilled on the breakup.  This is just my own memory so nobody hold me to it.  But for most of the interview he was towing the line.  At the end, I think he let it slip that it "wasn't his call" to do the breakup.  So who knows.... maybe he didn't like the abruptness of it, but still liked the result.  He never really tried to give Hal a new love interest either.  Then again, new52, editorial edict, sad brooding characters.

Imagine if someone like Rucka did a Carol story?  It'll never happen of course.  Wasn't there a time when DC used to do mini series as a way of breaking in new talent?  Here's a question I will posit to the group:  Would a 4 issue mini starring Carol with maybe only small cameos from Hal sell better than the current Cyborg series?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

One of the problems with Carol/Star Sapphire is that most people outside the GL fanbase see her as the bikini wearing caricature female villain.  Then again, there was a time when a lot of people saw Wonder Woman as a goofy mess only good for eye candy.

----------


## liwanag

> One of the problems with Carol/Star Sapphire is that most people outside the GL fanbase see her as the bikini wearing caricature female villain.  Then again, there was a time when a lot of people saw Wonder Woman as a goofy mess only good for eye candy.


There has been lots of hype lately about Mera. And right now I'm thinking if Mera can, so could Carol.

----------


## Frontier

> If the Zamarons ever cross paths with the corps then we'll probably see Carol again.  Even so, any interactions with her would be rushed just because of the format of the book.  Look at the Kyle/Sora romance, they didn't really talk about the past and what went wrong.  He just said how 'bout now for like 3 times and she was like okay.  But all this isn't Venditti being a bad writer (I don't think he is) it's just Venditti doing the best he can within the limited constraints.  So if Carol even made an appearance in this book, I doubt there would be much if any character development.  It would be maybe 2 pages if we're lucky of "how you been?" "you look good" "one more time?" "Sure."


At this point I'm not completely sure if I'd have a problem with that  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> I'm not sure how much stock we should put in anything Venditti (or anyone) says in interviews, especially the ones he did during his new52 run.  Of course he would say Hal and Carol apart is a good idea because that's what his editors forced down his throat during his first day on the job.  You'll never hear a writer or artist criticize other ongoing storylines while still employed by DC.  Especially someone new with zero pull.  That being said.... I do have one foggy recollection of one of the Blog of OA podcasts where he was grilled on the breakup.  This is just my own memory so nobody hold me to it.  But for most of the interview he was towing the line.  At the end, I think he let it slip that it "wasn't his call" to do the breakup.  So who knows.... maybe he didn't like the abruptness of it, but still liked the result.  He never really tried to give Hal a new love interest either.  Then again, new52, editorial edict, sad brooding characters.


Kinda sounds like a weird thing for editorial to push Venditti to do, especially after all the work Johns did, but I guess I'm also kind of not surprised.

It does make you wonder just how much of the stuff in Venditti's run that we decry came down from editorial. I mean, his and Van Jensen's Flash run was a mess and I assume a lot of that was due to how editorially managed that book was. 




> Imagine if someone like Rucka did a Carol story?  It'll never happen of course.  Wasn't there a time when DC used to do mini series as a way of breaking in new talent?  Here's a question I will posit to the group:  Would a 4 issue mini starring Carol with maybe only small cameos from Hal sell better than the current Cyborg series?


Greg Rucka on GL would actually be pretty cool, let alone him writing Carol, though I'm not sure if it's a property that interests him. 

I don't think a Star Sapphire mini would sell better then Cyborg because mini's often don't sell that well, but it would be nice to have all the same. I wouldn't want Hal to just have cameos, because I think their relationship is important enough to her character to deserve to be addressed, but just not in a way where he would overtake Carol as the lead. 



> One of the problems with Carol/Star Sapphire is that most people outside the GL fanbase see her as the bikini wearing caricature female villain.  Then again, there was a time when a lot of people saw Wonder Woman as a goofy mess only good for eye candy.


Eh, being a seductress and wearing skimpy outfits never hurt Poison Ivy, she's just had more consistent writing and showings in both comics and media. 

I think what really hurt her is that any kind of multi-media promotion for Star Sapphire around the Johns era fizzled out with the movie's failure. And I also don't think many people came out of that movie thinking Blake Lively as Carol was a highlight (except Ryan Reynolds).  



> There has been lots of hype lately about Mera. And right now I'm thinking if Mera can, so could Carol.


Though Mera had the benefit of writers not mishandling her and distancing her from her main love interest after Johns left the book. 

I think the GL franchise would've been in a stronger place if we had something akin to the Jeff Parker run on Aquaman rather then what felt like an extended version of Cullen Bunn's run.

Now, I respect Robert Venditti and Cullen Bunn, but I think Angry touched on something they both might have in common...heavy editorial interference.

----------


## vartox

> If the Zamarons ever cross paths with the corps then we'll probably see Carol again.  Even so, any interactions with her would be rushed just because of the format of the book.  Look at the Kyle/Sora romance, they didn't really talk about the past and what went wrong.  He just said how 'bout now for like 3 times and she was like okay.  But all this isn't Venditti being a bad writer (I don't think he is) it's just Venditti doing the best he can within the limited constraints.  So if Carol even made an appearance in this book, I doubt there would be much if any character development.  It would be maybe 2 pages if we're lucky of "how you been?" "you look good" "one more time?" "Sure."
> 
> I'm not sure how much stock we should put in anything Venditti (or anyone) says in interviews, especially the ones he did during his new52 run.  Of course he would say Hal and Carol apart is a good idea because that's what his editors forced down his throat during his first day on the job.  You'll never hear a writer or artist criticize other ongoing storylines while still employed by DC.  Especially someone new with zero pull.  That being said.... I do have one foggy recollection of one of the Blog of OA podcasts where he was grilled on the breakup.  This is just my own memory so nobody hold me to it.  But for most of the interview he was towing the line.  At the end, I think he let it slip that it "wasn't his call" to do the breakup.  So who knows.... maybe he didn't like the abruptness of it, but still liked the result.  He never really tried to give Hal a new love interest either.  Then again, new52, editorial edict, sad brooding characters.
> 
> Imagine if someone like Rucka did a Carol story?  It'll never happen of course.  Wasn't there a time when DC used to do mini series as a way of breaking in new talent?  Here's a question I will posit to the group:  Would a 4 issue mini starring Carol with maybe only small cameos from Hal sell better than the current Cyborg series?


I think a while ago Venditti said he liked them better apart, but like you say I think he was trying to work within the constraints he had without outright saying "I didn't want to do this". I think more recently on a podcast he said he'd split them up because he didn't have any plans for Carol and he wanted somebody else to be able to use her (which lead nowhere good IMO, but I guess it's the thought that counts...). She was in one panel of HJGLC Rebirth and she was in that big teaser of all the corps fighting from HJGLC #13 and he keeps saying she's going to show up but considering that it hasn't happened yet and he hasn't hesitated about rushing anything else in this book it feels like he still has no plans for her. 

He didn't try to give Hal a new love interest at all which I have mixed feelings on. If you're going to hook his only real love interest up with somebody else why wouldn't you make somebody new? Then again I wouldn't be surprised at all if "sad and lonely" was an editorial mandate. I don't mind seeing writers making new love interests for Hal but it feels like every single time they'll break up so that he can get back with/then break up with Carol again. Really wish writers/editors would try harder to break up that cycle, it's not fun going through it for the dozenth time.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

It would be cool to see Carol interact with the DCU more in general. The non-GL characters she's probably spent the most time with are Dinah and Ollie, it'd be neat to see her interact with them again, or other prominent DCU ladies like Mera or Kara or Diana

----------


## liwanag

> really happy with the positive hype i'm hearing for wonder woman. hopefully this will increase wb's faith with their dc properties and more specifically green lantern.
> 
> if we can get some casting news for hal soon...
> 
> mat boomer? james marsden? someone younger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armie hammer?


Definitely someone who can play Hal for multiple films, for both gl and JL franchises

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I'm now totally sold on Steven Blum as Hal  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Johnny

I underestimated him, he was really good. The way he said the Oath... damn.

----------


## Frontier

> I underestimated him, he was really good. The way he said the Oath... damn.


I think we all underestimated him after we first heard him as Hal. 

And yeah, that Oath  :EEK!: .

----------


## Random4

So Hal said that Kyle was the* "Greatest Green Lantern of all time"
*
what do you think he means, that Kyle is the greatest in terms of pure power, or greatest in terms of accomplishments as a GL?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

About the Hal & Carol thing....how often have they been together for any real length of time (at least 8 issues in a year)....since the 1980s?

They were together briefly in the new 52, but Sinestro c-blocked that straight to hell.

It seems like writers like keeping them apart / or working through challenges to find each other over showing them as an actual couple.

----------


## liwanag

just curious... how do we know that it was editorial mandate to have carol hook up with kyle?

----------


## Frontier

> So Hal said that Kyle was the* "Greatest Green Lantern of all time"
> *
> what do you think he means, that Kyle is the greatest in terms of pure power, or greatest in terms of accomplishments as a GL?


I think he meant kind of both, in that Kyle had to overcome issues that none of the other Lanterns have and he was once Ion's host. 



> About the Hal & Carol thing....how often have they been together for any real length of time (at least 8 issues in a year)....since the 1980s?
> 
> They were together briefly in the new 52, but Sinestro c-blocked that straight to hell.
> 
> It seems like writers like keeping them apart / or working through challenges to find each other over showing them as an actual couple.


I'm actually kind of curious to know what's the longest period of time where they've actually been together. 



> just curious... how do we know that it was editorial mandate to have carol hook up with kyle?


I don't think we'll ever know how that came about, though maybe Justin Jordan mentioned it in one of his interviews.

----------


## Johnny

> So Hal said that Kyle was the* "Greatest Green Lantern of all time"
> *
> what do you think he means, that Kyle is the greatest in terms of pure power, or greatest in terms of accomplishments as a GL?


From what I recall he said "the greatest Lantern", he didn't specify Green. I believe he was referring to Kyle mastering the entire emotional spectrum as well as holding the line as the torch bearer when there were no other Lanterns in the universe. So I guess he meant both. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun, so that was interesting for him to say.

----------


## Frontier

> From what I recall he said "the greatest Lantern", he didn't specify Green. I believe he was referring to Kyle mastering the entire emotional spectrum as well as holding the line as the torch bearer when there were no other Lanterns in the universe. So I guess he meant both. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun, so that was interesting for him to say.


That was my take on it as well, and I think you're right about the "Greatest Lantern" line  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> just curious... how do we know that it was editorial mandate to have carol hook up with kyle?


I believe the editorial mandate was to break her up with Hal, so she could be available to be used in other books. From what I recall that's what Venditti said during some podcast appearance once. I'm not sure how her dating Hal would've made her unavailable to appear somewhere else, but whatever. I don't know if the mandate had anything to do with pairing her with Kyle, I believe that stupid idea probably didn't manifest until later on.

----------


## Frontier

> I believe the editorial mandate was to break her up with Hal, so she could be available to be used in other books. From what I recall that's what Venditti said during some podcast appearance once. I'm not sure how her dating Hal would've made her unavailable to appear somewhere else, but whatever. I don't know if the mandate had anything to do with pairing her with Kyle, I believe that stupid idea probably didn't manifest until later on.


Which sounds kind of silly given, outside the constant GL crossover events, the only other book Carol really appeared in was _New Guardians,_ which she was in even before she and Hal broke up.

----------


## j9ac9k

> From what I recall he said "the greatest Lantern", he didn't specify Green. I believe he was referring to Kyle mastering the entire emotional spectrum as well as holding the line as the torch bearer when there were no other Lanterns in the universe. So I guess he meant both. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun, so that was interesting for him to say.


No, Hal isn't humble about himself, but he's not egotistical either.  And he's comfortable enough with himself that he isn't threatened by acknowledging the accomplishments of his friends.   Man, Hal's a great guy....  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> No, Hal isn't humble about himself, but he's not egotistical either.  And he's comfortable enough with himself that he isn't threatened by acknowledging the accomplishments of his friends.   Man, Hal's a great guy....


I'm stealing that comment.  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm actually kind of curious to know what's the longest period of time where they've actually been together.


When I think about it, they spend more time apart, than together. It's like a doomed romance, on a cosmic level.

It has been mentioned here about Carol being more a plot point than an actual character. I can see why modern writers may not want to write them together....because it has not really be done for decades.

This could explain the Hal as a lady-killer thing. It makes more sense to me when I think about it. That woman ain't nothing but trouble, lol!

I posted previously that Carol should actually form some platonic relationships. John & Guy would work as I don't see any romantic chemistry forming....thank goodness. It seems like writers don't want to acknowledge the deep history between John & Hal, or even the crazy history between Hal & Guy. Those three have gone to hell & back with each other. I don't see why Carol can't form a sibling type bond with them. I don't think the murder of Kat will ever be brought up anytime soon.

I would like to see Carol & Arisia interact more.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would love to see a "Back to Earth" arc where the Earth GL's spend time on Sol 3.

I would like to see Hal reestablish his ties to Ollie, Dinah, and Roy....not mention Batman....at all.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I believe the editorial mandate was to break her up with Hal, so she could be available to be used in other books. From what I recall that's what Venditti said during some podcast appearance once. I'm not sure how her dating Hal would've made her unavailable to appear somewhere else, but whatever. I don't know if the mandate had anything to do with pairing her with Kyle, I believe that stupid idea probably didn't manifest until later on.


We don't know it was editorial for certain much like we don't know 100% that O.J. did it.  But there's lots to indicate that editorial had their chubby sweaty hands in on most of what happened.  I believe all the titles got new creative teams at once.  It wasn't just Geoff Johns leaving, the people doing GL Corps, New Guardians, etc all left and new teams came in.  To me, that reeks of editorial change.  My guess is, it was a year, year and a half into new52 and the sales were starting to tank.  DC went into panic mode and decided that since Johns was leaving it was time to clean house and mix things up.  They came up with the major plot points, kick Hal when he's down, that templar guardian stuff, Carol Kyle, even the fatality stuff as a bad attempt at being fresh and edgy (which describes most of new52).  Then the writers are brought on board to make it happen.  Maybe Alan Moore or Grant Morrison could pitch the Carol thing to DC and make it happen on their own, but very doubtful Venditti or Justin Jordan had the clout to drastically alter the franchise like that.  Plus, they had all those crossovers with Godhead and whatever.  You can't do that without having an editorial overseer managing it all.

This is all guessing.  I think I'll forever have the question Why?  Why did it happen? We know other writers on other titles voiced their complaints about editorial being up their asses.  Venditti or Jordan probably won't say anything directly since both are still employed by DC and even if they did it would probably come off as them just trying to cover their asses.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> At this point I'm not completely sure if I'd have a problem with that .
> 
> Kinda sounds like a weird thing for editorial to push Venditti to do, especially after all the work Johns did, but I guess I'm also kind of not surprised.
> 
> I don't think a Star Sapphire mini would sell better then Cyborg because mini's often don't sell that well, but it would be nice to have all the same. I wouldn't want Hal to just have cameos, because I think their relationship is important enough to her character to deserve to be addressed, but just not in a way where he would overtake Carol as the lead. 
> 
> Eh, being a seductress and wearing skimpy outfits never hurt Poison Ivy, she's just had more consistent writing and showings in both comics and media. 
> 
> Now, I respect Robert Venditti and Cullen Bunn, but I think Angry touched on something they both might have in common...heavy editorial interference.


For me, I'm going to assume every major event or change came from editorial and the writers were tasked with getting from point A to point B.

I purposely put Hal in a cameo role in my hypothetical question because I know if it was a Hal & Carol book it would definitely outsell Cyborg.

Poison Ivy had depth.  She was a scientist and a genuine tragic figure.  The early evil Sapphire was just an angry (after my own heart) woman who's only drive was forcing a man to love her.  One had her life's work destroyed, the other was stood up on a saturday night.  But still, if it could ever happen, what a beautiful thing it would be to see the line drawn from that cliche hollow villain all the way to a strong female character who can stand on her own.

----------


## jbmasta

> I believe all the titles got new creative teams at once.


That's right. Venditti took over Green Lantern, Van Jensen Green Lantern Corps, Justin Jordan New Guardians and Charles Soule Red Lanterns. There was even the short lived Larfleeze title added. Sinestro came in when Larfleeze left, and despite being a popular title with low sales figures it did survive past Convergence (where GLC, New Guardians and Red Lanterns ended) and up to Rebirth.

----------


## Frontier

> Poison Ivy had depth.  She was a scientist and a genuine tragic figure.  The early evil Sapphire was just an angry (after my own heart) woman who's only drive was forcing a man to love her.  One had her life's work destroyed, the other was stood up on a saturday night.  But still, if it could ever happen, what a beautiful thing it would be to see the line drawn from that cliche hollow villain all the way to a strong female character who can stand on her own.


And Carol is a female head of a major corporation with a policy against dating employees. 

She didn't really get a sense of tragedy until the Johns run but there's still more to Carol then just the woman scorned Star Sapphire (although that's still a factor).

----------


## HAN9000

> I do have one foggy recollection of one of the Blog of OA podcasts where he was grilled on the breakup.  This is just my own memory so nobody hold me to it.  But for most of the interview he was towing the line.  At the end, I think he let it slip that it "wasn't his call" to do the breakup.  So who knows.... maybe he didn't like the abruptness of it, but still liked the result.  He never really tried to give Hal a new love interest either.  Then again, new52, editorial edict, sad brooding characters.


Nope. Venditti said the breakup was his idea. But that Kyle/Carol stuff was not, which I think is a very irresponsible statement. He said he wrote the plot outlines for the n52 run, if he strongly opposed that idea, I don't think that awkward love triangle would happen.

----------


## liwanag

> Nope. Venditti said the breakup was his idea. But that Kyle/Carol stuff was not, which I think is a very irresponsible statement. He said he wrote the plot outlines for the n52 run, if he strongly opposed that idea, I don't think that awkward love triangle would happen.


Venditti made a bad call on that one.

----------


## Johnny

By Skyler Anderton.

----------


## liwanag

> By Skyler Anderton.


looks really nice. clean lines, simple yet elegant armor design. the artist is good imo.

----------


## liwanag

reminds me of sir harold jordan

----------


## Johnny

I never read the Infinite Crisis tie-in comic. Was it any good?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Nope. Venditti said the breakup was his idea. But that Kyle/Carol stuff was not, which I think is a very irresponsible statement. He said he wrote the plot outlines for the n52 run, if he strongly opposed that idea, I don't think that awkward love triangle would happen.


I went back and listened to it again.  Yep you are correct.  He wanted Hal to be leader of the corps and located in space so no time for love Dr. Jones.  Kyle and Carol was not his idea, but he did say that he thinks highly of the character of Carol and didn't want her on the shelf while Hal was being Hal.  I disagree with his "frat boy" characterization of Hal and I disagree with the consensus that Hal & Carol are better wanting but never having each other.  To me, this was just the easy way out for writers.  I'd rather see them try and make it work despite their crazy lives but maybe I'm a hopeless romantic, you know... or a fan of good storytelling...

Bottom line, yes there's blood on Venditti's hands.  More than I thought I guess.  I wish writers would come up with something new for her.  She goes from being Hal's plot point to being Kyle's plot point.  Oh, and apparently love conquers all... except for a long distance relationship.

----------


## HAN9000

> From what I recall he said "the greatest Lantern", he didn't specify Green. I believe he was referring to Kyle mastering the entire emotional spectrum as well as holding the line as the torch bearer when there were no other Lanterns in the universe. So I guess he meant both. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun, so that was interesting for him to say.


He said Kyle was the greatest lantern. He also said "Don't get me wrong. When it comes to being green, I'm the top gun. I became willpower to defeat Sinestro."blah blah.
I think that's just...weird... 
Apparently Venditti wanted to show readers that Hal had a high opinion of Kyle. Meanwhile, he wanted to remind readers that Hal was still the greatest Green Lantern, he didn't change that basic concept.
However, Hal once said to Ganthet that “There've been exactly two Green Lanterns the Guardians have asked that of. Me and Sinestro. And we both broke.” To him, "the greatest lantern" or "the greatest Green Lantern" is not just an honor or word of praise. It's more complicated than that. He never said anything like "My name is Hal Jordan and I'm the greatest Green Lantern alive". He only said "They call me the greatest of all Green Lanterns". Hal saw that as a kind of warning and was cautious about it. In that case, judging Kyle's greatness or claiming that of himself was a little too pretentious and too flippant. Even though we know he truly is the greatest.
As for killing Sinestro, I don't think Hal will ever brag about that. He never brag about killing Krona, or Volthoom, who did more evil than Sinestro. Every time in history Hal wanted to kill Sinestro, the result is miserable. One big example is Emerald Twilight. Another time, rage took him. He became Red Lantern. There was even a time in Bronze Age a villain(I can't recall his name) show some kind of hallucination to Hal that he killed his greatest enemy Sinestro. He nearly broke down for he went lethal. And now he was saying "Look how great I am for I killed Sinestro"?...I don't know what to say.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I went back and listened to it again.  Yep you are correct.  He wanted Hal to be leader of the corps and located in space so no time for love Dr. Jones.  Kyle and Carol was not his idea, but he did say that he thinks highly of the character of Carol and didn't want her on the shelf while Hal was being Hal.  I disagree with his "frat boy" characterization of Hal and I disagree with the consensus that Hal & Carol are better wanting but never having each other.  To me, this was just the easy way out for writers.  I'd rather see them try and make it work despite their crazy lives but maybe I'm a hopeless romantic, you know... or a fan of good storytelling...
> 
> Bottom line, yes there's blood on Venditti's hands.  More than I thought I guess.  I wish writers would come up with something new for her.  She goes from being Hal's plot point to being Kyle's plot point.  Oh, and apparently love conquers all... except for a long distance relationship.


I'm honestly surprised geoff johns hasn't told Venditti to put hal and carol back together yet.

----------


## Frontier

> By Skyler Anderton.


Some pretty looking Emerald Knights  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm honestly surprised geoff johns hasn't told Venditti to put hal and carol back together yet.


Geoff Johns has bigger things on his plate at the moment.

----------


## HAN9000

> I went back and listened to it again.  Yep you are correct.  He wanted Hal to be leader of the corps and located in space so no time for love Dr. Jones.  Kyle and Carol was not his idea, but he did say that he thinks highly of the character of Carol and didn't want her on the shelf while Hal was being Hal.  I disagree with his "frat boy" characterization of Hal and I disagree with the consensus that Hal & Carol are better wanting but never having each other.  To me, this was just the easy way out for writers.  I'd rather see them try and make it work despite their crazy lives but maybe I'm a hopeless romantic, you know... or a fan of good storytelling...
> 
> Bottom line, yes there's blood on Venditti's hands.  More than I thought I guess.  I wish writers would come up with something new for her.  *She goes from being Hal's plot point to being Kyle's plot point.*  Oh, and apparently love conquers all... except for a long distance relationship.


You've hit the nail on the head. They want her to be an independent woman. Yet the only thing they tried hard to do is to change her love interest. They still define women by their male partners unconsciously. 

I've always wanted a book named Green Lantern/Star Sapphire, just like Superman/Wonder Woman(not saying I like that pairing). Guess that's not gonna happen unless GL franchise is as popular as Superman...

----------


## Frontier

I think if we'd gotten a proper Hal solo book with Venditti, one of the things Johns would've instilled in him as an important part of Hal's character is his relationship with Carol. 

But this is still more of a GLC book then a Hal solo book.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Geoff Johns has bigger things on his plate at the moment.


Yeah, but he met with every writer before Rebirth began. Surprised he didn't talk to Venditti about it then.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, but he met with every writer before Rebirth began. Surprised he didn't talk to Venditti about it then.


I think when it came to getting Venditti squared away for HJ&TGLC, Johns mostly focused on making sure he got Hal and the rest of the Earth Lanterns right, and what the Corps. should represent, rather then on their personal relationships with people outside the Corps. 

I think it would've been a different story had this been a Hal solo book.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I think when it came to getting Venditti squared away for HJ&TGLC, Johns mostly focused on making sure he got Hal and the rest of the Earth Lanterns right, and what the Corps. should represent, rather then on their personal relationships with people outside the Corps. 
> 
> I think it would've been a different story had this been a Hal solo book.


True, wonder how long the Green Lanterns line will be stuck like this with one book having all the green lanterns together. Starting to miss pre rebirth with hal jordan having his own book, as much as I like jesssica and simon.

----------


## Frontier

> True, wonder how long the Green Lanterns line will be stuck like this with one book having all the green lanterns together. Starting to miss pre rebirth with hal jordan having his own book, as much as I like jesssica and simon.


Same here  :Frown: .

----------


## liwanag

> True, wonder how long the Green Lanterns line will be stuck like this with one book having all the green lanterns together. Starting to miss pre rebirth with hal jordan having his own book, as much as I like jesssica and simon.


I for one can't wait. Wish DC would start to generate more interest in the franchise soon.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> You've hit the nail on the head. They want her to be an independent woman. Yet the only thing they tried hard to do is to change her love interest. They still define women by their male partners unconsciously. 
> 
> I've always wanted a book named Green Lantern/Star Sapphire, just like Superman/Wonder Woman(not saying I like that pairing). Guess that's not gonna happen unless GL franchise is as popular as Superman...


And I don't think that will happen under the current creative team unless they (and I mean both Venditti and Humphries) get together and come up with a storyline that blows us all away.  So far it's been good, but not truly great.  Or, maybe we have to wait and see how the 2020 GL Corps movie turns out.  Who knows, by then it could just be one of many DC films without any pressure on it much like Guardians was for Marvel.  The first GL movie was set up to usher in the DC film universe, lots of pressure and a recipe for failure.

Both books feel crowded to me, even Green Lanterns having to accommodate both Simon and Jessica.  I do wish Hal had his own book.  Or if not him, then someone else.  Jumping around from character to character gets annoying.  I'm getting into Hal's story, then oh wait, let's go see what Guy is up to.

----------


## Frontier

I do think they're building up to a new War of Light event, given the flashforward and what we've seen in regards to what Atrocitus is doing.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Yes.... yes indeed.  Ok, time to put the 90s cynic in me away for a while and have some hope.  Man, that page looked awesome too.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I for one can't wait. Wish DC would start to generate more interest in the franchise soon.


I imagine once things start moving with the GLC movie, we'll see a renewed interest in taking advantage of that depending on what they plan to do there - which characters to spotlight, etc. (maybe Hal and John will take over "Green Lanterns" and JesSimon will get thrown into the GLC book)

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> II disagree with the consensus that Hal & Carol are better wanting but never having each other.  To me, this was just the easy way out for writers.  I'd rather see them try and make it work despite their crazy lives but maybe I'm a hopeless romantic, you know... or a fan of good storytelling...


Writers have been recycling that story troupe for decades which seems to flow besides Hal's need to find himself.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'd love to see Hal & Carol vs Parallax & the Predator.

----------


## liwanag

> I'd love to see Hal & Carol vs Parallax & the Predator.


hey, that's a great idea. although hal and carol may have a tough getting out of that fight...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hey, that's a great idea. although hal and carol may have a tough getting out of that fight...


True, but it would be a refreshing change from the same ol' lets spends several issues fighting to be together troupe. At least they will be together while fighting....for a change.

Don't worry....John, Guy, Kyle, & Kilowog will come through for a last minute assist giving the couple time to regroup.

----------


## silly

> I'd love to see Hal & Carol vs Parallax & the Predator.


that would be cool. parallax and predator entities? those are guardian level threats. that's going to be epic.

----------


## Johnny

What's the current status of the entities? Still dead?

----------


## Frontier

> What's the current status of the entities? Still dead?


Sinestro might still be fused with Parallax in Qward, for all we know. 

I forgot what exactly Atrocitus' grand plan was in _Green Lanterns,_ but I think he mentioned trying to revive The Butcher. Or did he already try that In _Red Lanterns_  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that would be cool. parallax and predator entities? those are guardian level threats. that's going to be epic.


Hal did un-alive Krona....which scared the other Guardians

----------


## Johnny

> No, Hal isn't humble about himself, but he's not egotistical either.  And he's comfortable enough with himself that he isn't threatened by acknowledging the accomplishments of his friends.   Man, Hal's a great guy....


Such a great guy. 10% luck. 20% skill. 15% concentrated power of will. 5% pleasure. 50% pain. And a 100% reason to remember the name.

----------


## HAN9000

> Yeah, but he met with every writer before Rebirth began. Surprised he didn't talk to Venditti about it then.


I suppose Johns may be specifically avoiding being interfering in GL runs since he is no longer the writer. IIRC, in the Rebirth panel he said he never read any Green Lantern comics since he had left 4 years ago.

----------


## Frontier

> I suppose Johns may be specifically avoiding being interfering in GL runs since he is no longer the writer. IIRC, in the Rebirth panel he said he never read any Green Lantern comics since he left 4 years ago.


That reminds me of Greg Weisman saying how he didn't watch or check out _Ultimate Spider-Man_ after _Spectacular_ ended. 

I imagine the reasoning, on Johns' part, was quite similar.

Though I wonder...was Johns privy to DC giving Venditti the job? Was he comfortable with that? Did he and Venditti discuss GL when Venditti got the job? 

I guess I wonder the same thing about Parker on _Aquaman_ .

----------


## vartox

Yeah, afaik Johns said he didn't real GL after he left because he still felt too close to it. And man I don't blame him at all, who wants to watch half the stuff you created get torn down?




> I guess I wonder the same thing about Parker on _Aquaman_ .


Parker continued on with a similar tone to Johns and picked up quite a few of his threads so that one doesn't make me wonder as much. Bunn's run on the other hand...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Such a great guy. 10% luck. 20% skill. 15% concentrated power of will. 5% pleasure. 50% pain. And a 100% reason to remember the name.


Fantastic description!

----------


## jbmasta

> What's the current status of the entities? Still dead?


Parallax was last seen fused with Sinestro, while the others went beyond the Source Wall in Lights Out. The Rage Planet arc of Green Lanterns did have Atrocitus plant the Rage Seed in Earth to grow another Butcher, so maybe humanity's inherent rage is intended to draw the Butcher back together, like a magnet collecting iron filings.

----------


## HAN9000

> That reminds me of Greg Weisman saying how he didn't watch or check out _Ultimate Spider-Man_ after _Spectacular_ ended. 
> 
> I imagine the reasoning, on Johns' part, was quite similar.
> 
> Though I wonder...was Johns privy to DC giving Venditti the job? Was he comfortable with that? Did he and Venditti discuss GL when Venditti got the job?


Johns said he passed the baton to Venditti gladly. Of course he said that, Johns is loyal to DC and would never speak ill of anyone or anything...

----------


## silly

> Yeah, afaik Johns said he didn't real GL after he left because he still felt too close to it. And man I don't blame him at all, who wants to watch half the stuff you created get torn down?


i sure didn't. and i was just a reader.

geoff johns last issue gave us this:


then things sure turned 180 degrees a few issues after.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> I never read the Infinite Crisis tie-in comic. Was it any good?


I think it's pretty good. Sir Harold is brave, noble, trustworthy, one of my favorite alternate versions of Hal.

----------


## silly

> I think it's pretty good. Sir Harold is brave, noble, trustworthy, one of my favorite alternate versions of Hal.


that universe had so much story potential.

----------


## El_Gato

> Such a great guy. 10% luck. 20% skill. 15% concentrated power of will. 5% pleasure. 50% pain. And a 100% reason to remember the name.


Did you just quote Fort Minor? Lol I used to love listening to that song!

----------


## Johnny

> Did you just quote Fort Minor? Lol I used to love listening to that song!


Glad someone caught the reference.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jbmasta

> i sure didn't. and i was just a reader.
> 
> geoff johns last issue gave us this:
> 
> 
> then things sure turned 180 degrees a few issues after.


I'm pretty sure those projections were possible futures, based on what was known at the time. Like all depictions of the future, whatever led to them happening could easily go a different way. John and Fatality's relationship was comprehensively sunk and Guy joined the Red Lanterns, and just recently Kyle lost the power of the White Lantern. One thing that isn't in jeopardy of changing that was shown is Simon training Jessica, but that could be because their stories were being picked up by Geoff Johns over in Justice League. Jessica was introduced formally after Forever Evil, another Johns written event, of which Jessica was involved in one of the loose ends, the next Power Ring.

----------


## dreyga2000

> I'm pretty sure those projections were possible futures, based on what was known at the time. Like all depictions of the future, whatever led to them happening could easily go a different way. John and Fatality's relationship was comprehensively sunk and Guy joined the Red Lanterns, and just recently Kyle lost the power of the White Lantern. One thing that isn't in jeopardy of changing that was shown is Simon training Jessica, but that could be because their stories were being picked up by Geoff Johns over in Justice League. Jessica was introduced formally after Forever Evil, another Johns written event, of which Jessica was involved in one of the loose ends, the next Power Ring.


Except Simon isn't training Jessica

----------


## jbmasta

> Except Simon isn't training Jessica


Considering Hal and Carol haven't even interacted since February 2015, Johntality is permanently sunk, and Kyle isn't on track to becoming Space Jesus (a White Lantern healing the sick), Simon and J-Bird are a lot closer. The only two of the future-forwards that can still happen are Guy (drinking and brawling at a space bar) and Simon hanging out with his family. The technicality of Simon not training Jessica is pretty small.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Considering Hal and Carol haven't even interacted since February 2015, *Johntality is permanently sunk*, and Kyle isn't on track to becoming Space Jesus (a White Lantern healing the sick), Simon and J-Bird are a lot closer. The only two of the future-forwards that can still happen are Guy (drinking and brawling at a space bar) and Simon hanging out with his family. The technicality of Simon not training Jessica is pretty small.


Johntality?!

That's pretty funny!

----------


## Johnny

Happy Memorial Day.

----------


## Random4

> He said Kyle was the greatest lantern. He also said "Don't get me wrong. When it comes to being green, I'm the top gun. I became willpower to defeat Sinestro."blah blah.
> I think that's just...weird... 
> Apparently Venditti wanted to show readers that Hal had a high opinion of Kyle. Meanwhile, he wanted to remind readers that Hal was still the greatest Green Lantern, he didn't change that basic concept.
> However, Hal once said to Ganthet that There've been exactly two Green Lanterns the Guardians have asked that of. Me and Sinestro. And we both broke. To him, "the greatest lantern" or "the greatest Green Lantern" is not just an honor or word of praise. It's more complicated than that. He never said anything like "My name is Hal Jordan and I'm the greatest Green Lantern alive". He only said "They call me the greatest of all Green Lanterns". Hal saw that as a kind of warning and was cautious about it. In that case, judging Kyle's greatness or claiming that of himself was a little too pretentious and too flippant. Even though we know he truly is the greatest.
> As for killing Sinestro, I don't think Hal will ever brag about that. He never brag about killing Krona, or Volthoom, who did more evil than Sinestro. Every time in history Hal wanted to kill Sinestro, the result is miserable. One big example is Emerald Twilight. Another time, rage took him. He became Red Lantern. There was even a time in Bronze Age a villain(I can't recall his name) show some kind of hallucination to Hal that he killed his greatest enemy Sinestro. He nearly broke down for he went lethal. And now he was saying "Look how great I am for I killed Sinestro"?...I don't know what to say.


 Is Hal really the greatest green lantern would most Dc fans say Hal has greater accomplishments than john as a GL

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Considering Hal and Carol haven't even interacted since February 2015, Johntality is permanently sunk, and Kyle isn't on track to becoming Space Jesus (a White Lantern healing the sick), Simon and J-Bird are a lot closer. The only two of the future-forwards that can still happen are Guy (drinking and brawling at a space bar) and Simon hanging out with his family. The technicality of Simon not training Jessica is pretty small.


I think Venditti's reasoning was that those futures are just what was read from the book of OA which contains the history according to whoever wrote it and not what actually happened.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Seems like Marion likes New 52 Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> Seems like Marion likes New 52 Hal.


He actually makes the look work quite well  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> He actually makes the look work quite well .


just a thought. who are your (and everybody else's) top 5 green lantern artist?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> I imagine once things start moving with the GLC movie, we'll see a renewed interest in taking advantage of that depending on what they plan to do there - which characters to spotlight, etc. (maybe Hal and John will take over "Green Lanterns" and JesSimon will get thrown into the GLC book)


even though 2020 is still 3 years away, it would be nice if the hype for the green lantern franchise would increase before that. 

so many characters to fit in just 2 titles.

----------


## Johnny

This scene still cracks me up. So oldschool silver age. "You ditched green and went yellow. Save it, time to kick my ass". lol

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> I think Venditti's reasoning was that those futures are just what was read from the book of OA which contains the history according to whoever wrote it and not what actually happened.


Yeah, he said that once. And that repels me.
Hal dedicates himself to the corps, to the universe. That ending gives him the happiness he deserves. We know as long as DC exists, we'll never reach that ending cause Hal will be de-aged again and again. But it doesn't mean someone can tell us, hey, those touching moments are not real, the jokes on you.

However, as what he said, that means Sinestro made up a story about Hal and Carol happy together and would tell that lie to every new member of GL corps? That's an interesting design, makes me more curious about the story behind it.  :Wink:

----------


## silly

http://comicbook.com/2017/05/20/gree...medium=twitter

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, he said that once. And that repels me.
> Hal dedicates himself to the corps, to the universe. That ending gives him the happiness he deserves. We know as long as DC exists, we'll never reach that ending cause Hal will be de-aged again and again. But it doesn't mean someone can tell us, hey, those touching moments are not real, the jokes on you.
> 
> However, as what he said, that means Sinestro made up a story about Hal and Carol happy together and would tell that lie to every new member of GL corps? That's an interesting design, makes me more curious about the story behind it.


Sinestro's hand does look withered, and he does omit what happened to to himself after the battle with the First Lantern (sparing Ganthet and Sayd, negotiating their safety with Larfleeze by presenting the secret of their survival as something he can own). Maybe he's reformed and is projecting the best case scenario, manipulating the story to boost morale in curious Corps members. He does call Hal the spark "that lit the eternal flame", something the current Sinestro would only grudgingly accept in an end of the universe situation (and would try to hide the sentiment even then).

----------


## liwanag

i always welcom hal being on top of most lists, but this...

http://www.cbr.com/15-most-vicious-m...lantern-corps/

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> i always welcom hal being on top of most lists, but this...
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/15-most-vicious-m...lantern-corps/


What a joke.

----------


## liwanag

> http://comicbook.com/2017/05/20/gree...medium=twitter


charlie hunnam for hal?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> charlie hunnam for hal?


wellll I did watch all of Sons of Anarchy, he didn't play my favorite character but his acting wasn't bad either, remember him in Pacific Rim but I watched that for the mechas and monsters. Color me meh don't hate it, not overly excited either. They can cast an unknown as long as the script and depiction is tight.

----------


## krazijoe

> charlie hunnam for hal?


Survey says.....X

----------


## Johnny

Not a big fan of Hunnam, especially for a role like this.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## HAN9000

I'm pretty sure the interviewer and Hunnam both mistook Green Lantern for Green Arrow...

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Maybe Hunnam is actually playing Booster Gold? :P

----------


## Amacent

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBFm62oUMAAR8-I.jpg


Not the biggest fan of Norm Rapmund but that's a great Hal. I only ever had two commissions made, Cyke & the Spirit, but now I'm interested in getting one of Hal. It would look perfect next to the other two.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## silly

> Maybe Hunnam is actually playing Booster Gold? :P

----------


## silly

> I'm pretty sure the interviewer and Hunnam both mistook Green Lantern for Green Arrow...


i have heard charlie hunnam fan casted as green arrow.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Solid showing for Hal in the latest issue of Flash. Good to see Hal on Earth again hanging out with Barry.

----------


## Johnny

> Solid showing for Hal in the latest issue of Flash. Good to see Hal on Earth again hanging out with Barry.


When was the last time he was on Earth anyway. And I don't mean to help the Justice League with some crisis, but to actually just hang out with his friends for a bit.

----------


## jbmasta

> When was the last time he was on Earth anyway. And I don't mean to help the Justice League with some crisis, but to actually just hang out with his friends for a bit.


There was start of 2016, caching up with his brother for the Sonar arc. Before that, issue 39, at a bar with Guy and Barry.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Solid showing for Hal in the latest issue of Flash. Good to see Hal on Earth again hanging out with Barry.


good to hear. how was the whole issue? i might check it out.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> good to hear. how was the whole issue? i might check it out.


Pretty decent. I dropped Flash early into Rebirth, but this was a pleasant surprise. Although the Iris/Barry shtick is lame. They've known each other 15 years and are just now starting to date? That is just dumb.

----------


## liwanag

> Pretty decent. I dropped Flash early into Rebirth, but this was a pleasant surprise. Although the Iris/Barry shtick is lame. They've known each other 15 years and are just now starting to date? That is just dumb.


Great. Hal needs to reconnect with his family and friends here on earth. So Hal appearing in Flash's title may do him some good.

Hope Hal shows up in Green Arrow too...

Now about dumb progression of relationships... I'm almost tempted to bring up Carol...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## The Kid

> Pretty decent. I dropped Flash early into Rebirth, but this was a pleasant surprise. Although the Iris/Barry shtick is lame. They've known each other 15 years and are just now starting to date? That is just dumb.


Honestly I just assume that in the new timeline they've only know each other for like 5-6 years

----------


## Frontier

> Pretty decent. I dropped Flash early into Rebirth, but this was a pleasant surprise. Although the Iris/Barry shtick is lame. They've known each other 15 years and are just now starting to date? That is just dumb.


Blame Manhattan  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> Great. Hal needs to reconnect with his family and friends here on earth. So Hal appearing in Flash's title may do him some good.
> 
> Hope Hal shows up in Green Arrow too...
> 
> Now about dumb progression of relationships... I'm almost tempted to bring up Carol...


I'll be shocked if Hal doesn't show up in the upcoming "Hard Traveling Heroes" arc in _Green Arrow._ 

I mean, it's just the perfect opportunity to finally reunite the two of them...

----------


## Johnny

> I'll be shocked if Hal doesn't show up in the upcoming "Hard Traveling Heroes" arc in _Green Arrow._ 
> 
> I mean, it's just the perfect opportunity to finally reunite the two of them...


Yeah, if Ollie will "reconnect" with all the Leaguers, he can't NOT reconnect with Hal in a story called "Hard Traveling Hero".

Also as Juan Ferreyra recently posted, Hal does show up in early sketches for the cover of GA#25, so they must have plans for him to show up in the story.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, if Ollie will "reconnect" with all the Leaguers, he can't NOT reconnect with Hal in a story called "Hard Traveling Hero".
> 
> Also as Juan Ferreyra recently posted, Hal does show up in early sketches for the cover of GA#25, so they must have plans for him to show up in the story.


Yeah, the first two parts are Flash and Wonder Woman, then Batman and Superman, so Hal (and maybe Aquaman) should be the next team-ups in the arc  :Smile: .

----------


## Pandaman

IMG_1678.jpg

Hal appeared in new DC films intro

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Pretty decent. I dropped Flash early into Rebirth, but this was a pleasant surprise. Although the Iris/Barry shtick is lame. They've known each other 15 years and are just now starting to date? That is just dumb.


At least she's not dating Wally... wait... what?

----------


## Johnny

> Hal appeared in new DC films intro


Yeah, here's our boy. The video is probably going to get taken down soon but it's nice to see him there.

----------


## liwanag

> IMG_1678.jpg
> 
> Hal appeared in new DC films intro


wait, where is this from?

----------


## El_Gato

> Yeah, here's our boy. The video is probably going to get taken down soon but it's nice to see him there.


No!! It got taken down before I could see it :'( Oh well I can wait I guess haha

----------


## Johnny

> No!! It got taken down before I could see it :'( Oh well I can wait I guess haha


This one is still up. Watch it quickly, brah!

----------


## El_Gato

> This one is still up. Watch it quickly, brah!


Wow!! I love it! I hope they keep this for all DC movies! 

Should be fun trying to pick out which heroes appeared at the end! I saw wings! Hawkgirl? Lol

----------


## silly

> This one is still up. Watch it quickly, brah!


is this the new dc films intro? for wonder woman? 

nice. 

raised my hopes that wb has plans for hal and the glc.

----------


## silly

> Wow!! I love it! I hope they keep this for all DC movies! 
> 
> Should be fun trying to pick out which heroes appeared at the end! I saw wings! Hawkgirl? Lol


man, those silhouettes are hard to recognize. 

superman is at the middle? with wonder woman (wearing a cape?) and batman at his sides?

i want to say cyborg and then green lantern is standing right next to batman.

the hawks are the most recognizable, although i seem to see a lot of other people with wings.

----------


## Johnny

> man, those silhouettes are hard to recognize. 
> 
> superman is at the middle? with wonder woman (wearing a cape?) and batman at his sides?
> 
> i want to say cyborg and then green lantern is standing right next to batman.
> 
> the hawks are the most recognizable, although i seem to see a lot of other people with wings.


On Diana's side are Flash, Cyborg, possibly Mera and maaaybe Black Adam behind her. On Batman's side it's Aquaman and Hal. The one floating in the background above Bats and Aquaman must be John Stewart. I think I see Harley more to the right. Man, I gotta see this in HD. lol

----------


## El_Gato

> man, those silhouettes are hard to recognize. 
> 
> superman is at the middle? with wonder woman (wearing a cape?) and batman at his sides?
> 
> i want to say cyborg and then green lantern is standing right next to batman.
> 
> the hawks are the most recognizable, although i seem to see a lot of other people with wings.


Shazam and Green Arrow are also obvious. Other then those the rest are hard to make out...

----------


## silly

> Shazam and Green Arrow are also obvious. Other then those the rest are hard to make out...


i need help with them, where are they exactly?

----------


## silly

> On Diana's side are Flash, Cyborg, possibly Mera and maaaybe Black Adam behind her. On Batman's side it's Aquaman and Hal. The one floating in the background above Bats and Aquaman must be John Stewart. I think I see Harley more to the right. Man, I gotta see this in HD. lol


ok. i totally missed the trident.

is that zattana on the far right, just underneath one of the hawks?

----------


## El_Gato

> i need help with them, where are they exactly?


Shazam and Green Arrow are on the left hand side near the Hawk character (looks like Hawkgirl).

----------


## silly

> Attachment 50070
> 
> Hal appeared in new DC films intro


half of me is elated that wb remembered hal, and the other half is in disbelief if this is really hal.

ok, lantern, check. hair, looks like hal's, check. mask, appears to be. check.

the chest emblem looks like enclosed in armor. so gl could probably be wearing armor.

----------


## silly

> Shazam and Green Arrow are on the left hand side near the Hawk character (looks like Hawkgirl).


ok, thanks. i think i recognize their poses. 

one person next to green arrow appears to wearing a trench coat, the question renee montoya?

----------


## Johnny

> half of me is elated that wb remembered hal, and the other half is in disbelief if this is really hal.
> 
> ok, lantern, check. hair, looks like hal's, check. mask, appears to be. check.
> 
> the chest emblem looks like enclosed in armor. so gl could probably be wearing armor.


Most of the character designs seem to be comic-based. You can see Cyborg sports the "C" on his chest, which he doesn't in the movie version. Wonder Woman's look with the cape seems to be based on the Rebirth version, Flash doesn't look like Ezra-Flash either and I think Hal has white gloves.

----------


## silly

> Most of the character designs seem to be comic-based. You can see Cyborg sports the "C" on his chest, which he doesn't in the movie version. Wonder Woman's look with the cape seems to be based on the Rebirth version, Flash doesn't look like Ezra-Flash either and I think Hal has white gloves.


you know, it kinda feels like a justice league animated intro. 

hal wearing white gloves will be appreciated. as much as i love his costume in injustice 2, i miss the white gloves.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Wally could sure use a helping hand from Uncle Hal, again.

----------


## silly

> Wally could sure use a helping hand from Uncle Hal, again.


sorry, didn't quite grasp this.

----------


## Frontier

> Wally could sure use a helping hand from Uncle Hal, again.


This reminds me that Hal hasn't re-met Wally yet. 

Just another thing on the to-do list I guess  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HAN9000

> Wally could sure use a helping hand from Uncle Hal, again.


Only this time Uncle Hal is no longer the omnipotent Spectre...




> sorry, didn't quite grasp this.


Damian stopped Wally's heart in the past when he was kid flash. Wally was fitted with a pace maker. He can't be the Flash anymore.

----------


## Johnny

> Damian stopped Wally's heart in the past when he was kid flash. Wally was fitted with a pace maker. He can't be the Flash anymore.


Let's see if it's going to be that way for more than two issues. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> 


Where's this from?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Where's this from?


The Flash #23, it's a Barry/Hal team-up story

----------


## Johnny

The new Flash issue.

----------


## silly

> The new Flash issue.


lol. hal didn't even bother to wrap it.

----------


## jbmasta

> The Flash #23, it's a Barry/Hal team-up story


A fold out cover? Cool.

----------


## silly

> 


is this a fold out cover?

finally, the brave and bold, together again.

----------


## silly

> Only this time Uncle Hal is no longer the omnipotent Spectre...
> 
> 
> 
> Damian stopped Wally's heart in the past when he was kid flash. Wally was fitted with a pace maker. He can't be the Flash anymore.


i haven't been following wally really, but i can think of 5 different questions for that statement.

----------


## Johnny

It's a splash page. Cracks me up that Hal is like this guy few people really like, but still gets invited everywhere. lol

----------


## silly

> It's a splash page. Cracks me up that Hal is like this guy few people really like, but still gets invited everywhere. lol

----------


## silly

seriously though, i don't think hal gets invited enough in most parties. he's often in space really.

i could use more hal in the justice league book, and in other media like animation and the dceu.

just grateful for netherealms for giving hal cool gears in injustice 2.

----------


## Johnny

Seems like Hal had a facelift.

----------


## liwanag

> The new Flash issue.


i didn't know hal collected model airplanes. i actually don't know what hal's hobbies are. couldn't recall what sports he played as well...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This reminds me that Hal hasn't re-met Wally yet. 
> 
> Just another thing on the to-do list I guess .


Who can forget Kid Lantern?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Only this time Uncle Hal is no longer the omnipotent Spectre...


Even in the afterlife, Hal was looking out for loved ones like Wally, and Oliver.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The new Flash issue.

----------


## Frontier

> lol. hal didn't even bother to wrap it.


Who has time to buy and wrap a gift with Hal's schedule and being stuck in space all the time  :Stick Out Tongue: ? 



> Seems like Hal had a facelift.


Wow, it's like he aged backwards 10 years...

----------


## liwanag

> 


This looks great. We need to see more Flas an Green Lantern team up.

----------


## vartox

> i didn't know hal collected model airplanes. i actually don't know what hal's hobbies are. couldn't recall what sports he played as well...


I think in Johns GL we've seen him build model planes as a kid and play football with his brother. 

In some older material I think we've seen that he liked fantasy stuff as a kid too, I should look for some of those pages.

----------


## DragonPiece

Preview page from dark nights: the forge..
fanfavoriteduke.jpg

https://www.previewsworld.com/Articl...From-DC-Comics

----------


## Frontier

> Preview page from dark nights: the forge..
> fanfavoriteduke.jpg
> 
> https://www.previewsworld.com/Articl...From-DC-Comics


Already a great start for Hal, he's getting knocked around by Batman's new sidekick (this isn't going to endear people to Duke Scott)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Gives me bad _All-Star Batman and Robin_ flashbacks. Next thing you know we'll see Batman coming in to offer Hal lemonade.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Already a great start for Hal, he's getting knocked around by Batman's new sidekick (this isn't going to endear people to Duke Scott) .
> 
> Gives me bad _All-Star Batman and Robin_ flashbacks. Next thing you know we'll see Batman coming in to offer Hal lemonade.


yeah, but it's great to see Jim Lee drawing both Hal and the batcave again

----------


## Frontier

> yeah, but it's great to see Jim Lee drawing both Hal and the batcave again


Once again reminding me of _All-Star Batman and Robin_  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Though yes, the art is looking pretty great  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> Already a great start for Hal, he's getting knocked around by Batman's new sidekick (this isn't going to endear people to Duke Scott) .
> 
> Gives me bad _All-Star Batman and Robin_ flashbacks. Next thing you know we'll see Batman coming in to offer Hal lemonade.


oh no, not again. 

i swear, hal and superman always get treated as punching bags.

----------


## liwanag

> This one is still up. Watch it quickly, brah!


whoa, finally. confirmation (?) that hal does exist in the dceu. (or does it?)...

----------


## Wolf.B

I always find the dinosaur in the batcave utterly ridiculous. I work for Playstation and I've played the Batman Asylum VR several times, I can confirm that it is present in the batcave along with a crap ton of other paraphernalia.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> I always find the dinosaur in the batcave utterly ridiculous. I work for Playstation and I've played the Batman Asylum VR several times, I can confirm that it is present in the batcave along with a crap ton of other paraphernalia.


I never thought they were silly as a kid, but I grew up on a lot of those old Golden and Silver age stories that had that more outlandish props. In the Modern Era, you don't see them that much anymore.

----------


## Frontier

The Batcave isn't complete without the dinosaur and giant penny  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> The Batcave isn't complete without the dinosaur and giant penny .


Don't forget the Joker playing card.  :Smile:  Yeah, after having read so many stories with them in the background, the Batcave would seem naked without them.

----------


## silly

kinda strange to see, but you just gotta love sinestro's 'stache.

----------


## Wolf.B

> Don't forget the Joker playing card.  Yeah, after having read so many stories with them in the background, the Batcave would seem naked without them.


I don't remember seeing the penny but the playing card is there all right. The batcave is absolutely MASSIVE in the VR game btw with a lot of different areas.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> Preview page from dark nights: the forge..
> Attachment 50134
> 
> https://www.previewsworld.com/Articl...From-DC-Comics


To think that I was really looking forward to Metal. I guess that scene shows clearly enough what Scott Snyder thinks about Hal Jordan.

----------


## liwanag

> To think that I was really looking forward to Metal. I guess that scene shows clearly enough what Scott Snyder thinks about Hal Jordan.


i'm disheartened to see that someone like hal can get drop kicked like that.

the man can survive re-igniting the sun, go toe to toe with mongul, blast krona to oblivion, single handidly attack warworld....

----------


## Margaret

> Preview page from dark nights: the forge..
> Attachment 50134
> 
> https://www.previewsworld.com/Articl...From-DC-Comics


Oh...Great... Now I know I won't have to waste money on Metal. 
Still, how preposterous!!! Why is it that people who either dislike or have no ideas who Hal Jordan is keep getting to write him? I'm upset. Very upset  :Mad:  This new Batman's sidekick (Lark,right?) came out of no where and got a drop kick on the bloody Hal Jordan? Wake me up when these writers finally learn what a Green Lantern is. 
This right here is the epitome of bad writing. Downplaying someone to prop others up, "nerfing" them in an attempt to make someone else look good. While I do love the Batman mythos, it seems to always be the case whenever there's a bat involved.

----------


## jbmasta

> Oh...Great... Now I know I won't have to waste money on Metal. 
> Still, how preposterous!!! Why is it that people who either dislike or have no ideas who Hal Jordan is keep getting to write him? I'm upset. Very upset  This new Batman's sidekick (Lark,right?) came out of no where and got a drop kick on the bloody Hal Jordan? Wake me up when these writers finally learn what a Green Lantern is. 
> This right here is the epitome of bad writing. Downplaying someone to prop others up, "nerfing" them in an attempt to make someone else look good. While I do love the Batman mythos, it seems to always be the case whenever there's a bat involved.


Lark, or Duke Thomas, is pretty much Snyder's pet character. He's been hanging around in the main Batman title (written by Tom King) since the Rebirth era started and hasn't done much of note. If you want to push a character, at least use them to justify their inclusion.

----------


## dreyga2000

Is one kick really that serious? I for one don't mind. Hal's interacting with the rest of DCU. Been a longtime coming.

----------


## phantom1592

> Is one kick really that serious? I for one don't mind. Hal's interacting with the rest of DCU. Been a longtime coming.


Agreed. Hal's been kicked before, and he's retaliating right away. Not like it was a one punch knockout or anything.

----------


## silly

> Is one kick really that serious? I for one don't mind. Hal's interacting with the rest of DCU. Been a longtime coming.


it has been such a long time since hal has been on earth.

i can understand how they feel with drop kick though.

----------


## Johnny

> Is one kick really that serious? I for one don't mind. Hal's interacting with the rest of DCU. Been a longtime coming.


It's not that it's such a big deal, it's that I think Hal Jordan should be held in a higher regard than this. Margaret said it perfectly, you think they would ever have someone's sidekick pull that shit on Batman? No, Bats is their cash cow, Hal is the guy who still has to be treated like a laughing stock because he was unfortunate enough to be in one bad movie. On the bright side, great art by Jim Lee but they could've at least chosen a different preview page.

----------


## jbmasta

> It's not that it's such a big deal, it's that I think Hal Jordan should be held in a higher regard than this. Margaret said it perfectly, you think they would ever have someone's sidekick pull that shit on Batman? No, Bats is their cash cow, Hal is the guy who still has to be treated like a laughing stock because he was unfortunate enough to be in one bad movie. On the bright side, great art by Jim Lee but they could've at least chosen a different preview page.


While the 2011 film had its flaws, at least it wasn't total camp with pun spouting (or sprouting) villains and the CGI costume wasn't as bad as the Bat-nipples. It was a lot closer to the source material than other superhero movies (Catwoman was in name only). Just because of one bad movie there's no reason for Hal to be depicted as the butt monkey. You can even see this in The Lego Movie, where Hal is the fanboy who annoys Superman. Hal was shown brilliantly in the animated series, but the general public consensus is based on the movie, which didn't show him in the best light.

----------


## Johnny

> While the 2011 film had its flaws, at least it wasn't total camp with pun spouting (or sprouting) villains and the CGI costume wasn't as bad as the Bat-nipples. It was a lot closer to the source material than other superhero movies (Catwoman was in name only). Just because of one bad movie there's no reason for Hal to be depicted as the butt monkey. You can even see this in The Lego Movie, where Hal is the fanboy who annoys Superman. Hal was shown brilliantly in the animated series, but the general public consensus is based on the movie, which didn't show him in the best light.

----------


## phantom1592

> It's not that it's such a big deal, it's that I think Hal Jordan should be held in a higher regard than this..


Ehhh... I don't buy that. I really don't WANT Hal to be on this golden pedestal with the greatest weapon in the universe who is incapable of dropping his guard for a minute...  I LIKE him a 'little' vulnerable. I like that he has the power to stop Superman... but it's all in his ring and his wits. He needs all the vulnerabilities he can get, because without them he'd be REALLY boring REALLY fast... 

Get's suckerpunched... retaliate and restrain... Hal still wins. I'm cool with all that. 





> Margaret said it perfectly, you think they would ever have someone's sidekick pull that shit on Batman? No, Bats is their cash cow,


I was just re-watching Batman TAS season 1... He used to get shown up ALL THE TIME in that series and a lot of people describe it as the 'perfect Batman show'. He was very much a 'human' character making 'human' mistakes... The one I saw last night had him get bushwacked by an ex-con with no violent history and 3 years as a con artist. Clocked him with a pipe and escaped off the roof with Batman unable to find him O.O

----------


## Johnny

> Ehhh... I don't buy that. I really don't WANT Hal to be on this golden pedestal with the greatest weapon in the universe who is incapable of dropping his guard for a minute...  I LIKE him a 'little' vulnerable. I like that he has the power to stop Superman... but it's all in his ring and his wits. He needs all the vulnerabilities he can get, because without them he'd be REALLY boring REALLY fast... 
> 
> Get's suckerpunched... retaliate and restrain... Hal still wins. I'm cool with all that. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just re-watching Batman TAS season 1... He used to get shown up ALL THE TIME in that series and a lot of people describe it as the 'perfect Batman show'. He was very much a 'human' character making 'human' mistakes... The one I saw last night had him get bushwacked by an ex-con with no violent history and 3 years as a con artist. Clocked him with a pipe and escaped off the roof with Batman unable to find him O.O


Was that "The Man Who Killed Batman"? If so, great episode. You make good points but seems like DC should be more respectful towards Hal overall. I certainly don't want him to be put on a pedestal, but the man should be given his due from time to time.

----------


## phantom1592

> Was that "The Man Who Killed Batman"? If so, great episode. You make good points but seems like DC should be more respectful towards Hal overall. I certainly don't want him to be put on a pedestal, but the man should be given his due from time to time.


Actually I think it was Prophecy of Doom? Some psychic is scamming all the rich folks and its a con. His assistant tries to sabatoge Wayne's elevator and when Batman shows up the fight is... not Batman's best :P

I just remember all the hate from GL Rebirth about how Hal could NEVER Punch Batman... despite YES he could and Batman has been hurt BILLIONS of times by lesser enemies.. and Hal was always a bit punch-happy.

I don't want us Hal fans to go down THAT dark path with any 'Oh he could NEVER be dropkicked by a stranger when he thought he was walking into an allies lair...' 

It can happen. As long as they don't make it a HABIT I'm fine with it. Hal gets a lot of due and alienates all the John/Gy/Kyle fans... so the occasional sucker punch is ok with me  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


really like that Brave and Bold reboot, Perez art, rotating different characters but the stories all connected at the end of the arc. Back when Hal was clearly the number two character at DC. This book started off with Hal and Bruce, Justice League (Johns/Lee) started off with Hal and Bruce. Those were the days.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Already a great start for Hal, he's getting knocked around by Batman's new sidekick (this isn't going to endear people to Duke Scott) .
> 
> Gives me bad _All-Star Batman and Robin_ flashbacks. Next thing you know we'll see Batman coming in to offer Hal lemonade.


Hal normally has trouble with....Richard. I guess the Hal's tradition with Bat's sidekicks extends to the next generation. 

No way was I gonna stat that first sentence with Richard's nickname.

----------


## Frontier

I don't think Hal should be invulnerable or invincible or anything, I just kind of find it in bad taste to see his first appearance in this major event be him getting sucker punched (or kicked) by Scott Snyder's pet Batman sidekick. 

I don't have anything personal against Duke, but it's not endearing me to him any in the least.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I choose to think it is a way to humanize Hal a touch, since hopefully he will probably be doing so near god like or at least demi-god like stuff in the story. It gives him range, the man that can move mountains, hell small planets can be felled by a well placed unexpected kick, making the unrelatable, relatable.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Hooking up with Supergirl wouldn't have been a good look. I am much happier that he has had relations with her Earth-2 counterpart, Power Girl. I wouldn't want Hal coming off like Scott Summers (Cyclops) who has a thing for red heads and an even bigger thing for telepaths. Hal having a thing for blonde Kryptonians wouldn't as before mentioned be a good look. It is still cool to realize that Hal has to beat the females off with a stick, lol. Still holding out for a 'moment' with Starfire. Never want him with Diana even though he did call 'dibs' but somehow ended up at the end of the line.

----------


## Margaret

I think there's a fine line between showing a character to be vulnerable or relatable/human and downright embarrassing. This reminds me of Hal's first appearance in the New 52 Justice League or the way he was generally depicted in the New 52 Animated movies. They left a bad taste. In the hand of a better writer who respects the GL legacy, they can show his vulnerability without damaging his dignity. I feel like I keep using this example, but I think Marv Wolfman did a fantastic job in showcasing Hal as a vulnerable human while very much tell the audience that there is a reason this character should be held in high regards. GL:TAS also did a phenomenal job in that aspect. Hal in that show was never the strongest. He made mistakes, he tripped, he fell, he was careless as to leave his lantern lying around, but overall I don't think that guy was someone whom a sidekick, not a very experienced one at that, can drop-kick in that fashion. You know, I could even let it slide if it were Nightwing, or Red Hood, Red Robin, or even Robin, who like Batman are well-versed in the art of subtlety which Hal was admittedly not very strong at, but the way they showed this newbie being able to get a jump on the most experienced GL of sector 2814 was undeniably just a way to cement the sentiment that Hal Jordan is a laughing stock. I get it that Lark had the element of surprise, but they could still draw it with a bit more dignity. 
 Many people have also claimed Superman to be boring due to his invulnerability, but I disagree, because his power is very much an essential part of him as Batman's competency or Green Lantern's indomitable will. A Green Lantern wields the most powerful weapon in the universe, and I think not many remember that little fact. I'm 100% down with a Hal Jordan making human mistakes, because that is a part of who he is, but his human mistakes are different than Batman's human mistakes. Batman most often deals with street-level criminals, but Hal deals with cosmic level threats. A GL with the power to stop Superman has been a Post crisis thing. Ever since the New 52 and Rebirth, I catch myself start to yearn for that near-omnipotent Green Lantern more and more, because nowadays you can shatter a GL construct with a pebble and somehow one of the most powerful members of the JL is now a punching bag for Batman's sidekick, and some others. A lot of writers mistakenly think that's the way to make him more relatable, but I think it more often than not comes across as being relatively incompetent.

----------


## Johnny

At least we know that Greg Capullo's Hal will be lit.

----------


## liwanag

i don't think hal getting drop kicked in the face makes him more relatable to me.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Agreed. Hal's been kicked before, and he's retaliating right away. Not like it was a one punch knockout or anything.


Would you rather have DAMIAN do to Hal what he did to Wally (both of them)?

Help us all if they reveal Duke is related to some guy named John.

----------


## liwanag

> Would you rather have DAMIAN do to Hal what he did to Wally (both of them)?
> 
> Help us all if they reveal Duke is related to some guy named John.


what did damian do to both wally's?

----------


## liwanag

anybody saw the wonder woman yet. really enjoyed it.

anyways, i was so stoked to see hal in the dc films intro. it went by really quick though. wish someone could get a high res image of the group shot.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> what did damian do to both wally's?


One was fired from Teen Titans after getting talked down to like a dog by Damian.

The other one....*spoilers:*
 stopped his heart to kill him for 5 seconds and now Wally needs a pacemaker
*end of spoilers*


I can never get these tags right!

----------


## Johnny

By the way I noticed Capullo draws Hal with the New 52 costume.

----------


## Johnny

> anybody saw the wonder woman yet. really enjoyed it.
> 
> anyways, i was so stoked to see hal in the dc films intro. it went by really quick though. wish someone could get a high res image of the group shot.


Please tell me he doesn't have a 5 o'clock shadow in that intro. When I see the low quality intro, kind of seems that way.

----------


## liwanag

> One was fired from Teen Titans after getting talked down to like a dog by Damian.
> 
> The other one....*spoilers:*
>  stopped his heart to kill him for 5 seconds and now Wally needs a pacemaker
> *end of spoilers*
> 
> 
> I can never get these tags right!


i need to visit the wally thread more often...

reminds me when dc decided to give ted a heart condition. i was like, great, how is he going to back flips now. funny when my friends would say that ted was more of an inventor. well, he is, and he's also an olympic level athlete that do acrobatic stunts.

----------


## liwanag

> Please tell me he doesn't have a 5 o'clock shadow in that intro. When I see the low quality intro, kind of seems that way.


i hope we get better high res images.... i can't see hal's face, the domino mask barely.

----------


## liwanag

> Please tell me he doesn't have a 5 o'clock shadow in that intro. When I see the low quality intro, kind of seems that way.


green lantern's chest looks different. is that armor over his logo?

----------


## Johnny

> i hope we get better high res images.... i can't see hal's face, the domino mask barely.


I asked cause you said you've seen Wonder Woman already and the intro. I thought you might remember how Hal's face looked in the intro. It does go by really quick.

----------


## Margaret

> I asked cause you said you've seen Wonder Woman already and the intro. I thought you might remember how Hal's face looked in the intro. It does go by really quick.


Wait what? I watched Wonder Woman and I didn't see this.

----------


## Johnny

> Wait what? I watched Wonder Woman and I didn't see this.


So I guess the intro isn't in every screening then? Well I'm gonna go see the movie in an hour so we'll see if they are kind enough to show the intro. lol

----------


## Potanical Pardon

> Why isn't Iris there by the way. lol





> ...I think she's the one in the casket.


LMAO 10 char

----------


## liwanag

> I asked cause you said you've seen Wonder Woman already and the intro. I thought you might remember how Hal's face looked in the intro. It does go by really quick.


the clips went by really fast, and parts of it were in shadows. hope someone finds a good quality image soon.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah I saw the movie just now and I couldn't see him clear in the intro either. lol So far this is the clearest image of the group shot.

You can see Hal and John are there but I'm not sure who is where. I'm thinking Hal is the one floating in the air and John is standing next to Aquaman.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah I saw the movie just now and I couldn't see him clear in the intro either. lol So far this is the clearest image of the group shot.
> 
> You can see Hal and John are there but I'm not sure who is where. I'm thinking Hal is in the floating in the air and John is standing next to Aquaman.


Yeah, looks like Hal is in the air and John is between Aquaman and Nightwing. 

Also looks like Sinestro is in the air, above Flash? And Atrocitus to the right of Hal?

----------


## Johnny

Looking at this image again, the Lanterns' placement is peculiar. When you watch the intro, it starts with the prominent character introduction and you can see Hal among the "Big 7", then when it cuts to this group shot you see John instead. If any of this has any meaning at all, could it be that both of them are planned to be JL members or maybe Hal could be the more prominent character in the standalone GL films, while John is the one in the Justice League? Otherwise why would you have Hal so prominently featured at first and then put him in the background afterwards? Or am I just overthinking this...

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah I saw the movie just now and I couldn't see him clear in the intro either. lol So far this is the clearest image of the group shot.
> 
> You can see Hal and John are there but I'm not sure who is where. I'm thinking Hal is the one floating in the air and John is standing next to Aquaman.


That arc above Harley looks like the top half of Mogo. I can't be only one eager to get a decent quality picture. With all the interest it's generating, maybe DC could release the clip on YouTube.

----------


## El_Gato

Jessica Cruz and Atrocitus are also a part of the intro!

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Yeah, looks like Hal is in the air and John is between Aquaman and Nightwing. 
> 
> Also looks like Sinestro is in the air, above Flash? And Atrocitus to the right of Hal?


I think the GL folks are Hal, John, Jessica, Atrocitus, Sinestro (not flying but standing in the far left) & Fatality.

I took one of the screen shots and zoomed in as far as I could.

Sinestro & Fatality are not in their current looks. Sinestro had blue suit and Fatality in her 90s outfit.

----------


## Johnny

I'm thinking that's Mera rather than Fatality. She seems to have a green outfit, a crown and red hair and we know Mera's eyes turn white when she uses her powers.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> I'm thinking that's Mera rather than Fatality. She seems to have a green outfit, a crown and red hair and we know Mera's eyes turn white when she uses her powers.


Maybe but there are at least 3 other females that I can tell who they are.

----------


## nightrider

> Yeah I saw the movie just now and I couldn't see him clear in the intro either. lol So far this is the clearest image of the group shot.
> 
> You can see Hal and John are there but I'm not sure who is where. I'm thinking Hal is the one floating in the air and John is standing next to Aquaman.


anywhere to watch the intro online?

----------


## Troian

> By the way I noticed Capullo draws Hal with the New 52 costume.


He draws Hal with a decent ass just saying.

----------


## Johnny

> anywhere to watch the intro online?






Watch it quickly cause they keep taking it down.

----------


## liwanag

how do i know which one is hal?

----------


## liwanag

> He draws Hal with a decent ass just saying.


enough to make the ladies notice.

----------


## Johnny

> how do i know which one is hal?


I think it's rather obvious. The first silhouette clearly has John's costume and he has a very short hair, besides we would've seen the white eyes if he had a domino mask and it would've been a bit more noticeable if he had fair complexion, like it is with Catwoman on the other side. The guy in the air does seem to have white gloves though so he must be Hal. Also, that must be Jessica to the far right from Atrocitus.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> 


lol. maybe when jsa gets back, hal and barry can go on adventures again with jay and alan.

----------


## Johnny

I need an HD version of this. DC better release the intro soon.

----------


## nightrider

> Watch it quickly cause they keep taking it down.


Beautiful. I'm so glad Hal Jordan is established as one of the big 7.

----------


## silly

> I need an HD version of this. DC better release the intro soon.


same here. someone should make wallpapers of the solo shots and make it all interconnected.

----------


## silly

> Beautiful. I'm so glad Hal Jordan is established as one of the big 7.


i know nightrider. 

about the big 7 though, would that be:

1. superman
2. batman
3. wonderwoman
4. green lantern
5. flash
6. aquaman
and
7.???

because i still feel that spot belongs to martian manhunter. not that cyborg isn't justice league material, i still see him as an integral part of the titans.

----------


## silly

talk about dedication.

----------


## silly

seriously, this is someone's day job? sign me up.

----------


## HAN9000

I'm happy Hal shows up in the intro. But he should be standing in front with the other six founding members of JL...

----------


## El_Gato

> Beautiful. I'm so glad Hal Jordan is established as one of the big 7.


No such thing as the Big 7.... There's the Trinity and then everyone else...

----------


## silly

> I'm happy Hal shows up in the intro. But he should be standing in front with the other six founding members of JL...


Yes he should. the very least by virtue of being a founding member himself.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm happy Hal shows up in the intro. But he should be standing in front with the other six founding members of JL...


Maybe he isn't standing with them because he likely won't be a JL member here. I've been rather skeptical about Hal's (non)treatment in the DCEU and the intro didn't really get my hopes up. I think he is part of the big 7 character intros in the beginning of the intro, either because he is technically still the face of the GL brand or because Johns maybe wanted him to be there. I'm thinking when all is said and done Hal would either end up being more of a supporting character in the DCEU or he would get killed off in the first movie he appears.

----------


## silly

> Maybe he isn't standing with them because he probably won't be a JL member here.


why johnny? why? 

(not until today have i thought how appropriate your avi is).

----------


## Johnny

> why johnny? why? 
> 
> (not until today have i thought how appropriate your avi is).


Bad reputation from the 2011 movie? The fact that he is another white male? Or maybe because Hal's status as a founding JL member isn't exactly a necessity either in comics or other media. I don't really know, but that intro was rather eye opening. If you noticed, he's not just standing behind the Justice League, but he's standing behind other prominent characters as well. You can see the likes of Catwoman, Shazam or Nightwing standing next to the League, while Hal is standing in the background alongside Sinestro and Atrocitus. I think that says a lot if we're to assume most of those character placements really mean something. As it was pointed out elsewhere, maybe he is part of the big seven character intros only for nostalgia purposes.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> seriously, this is someone's day job? sign me up.


whoa, really nice...

----------


## Frontier

> Bad reputation from the 2011 movie? The fact that he is another white male? Or maybe because Hal's status as a founding JL member isn't exactly a necessity either in comics or other media. I don't really know, but that intro was rather eye opening. If you noticed, he's not just standing behind the Justice League, but he's standing behind other prominent characters as well. You can see the likes of Catwoman, Shazam or Nightwing standing next to the League, while Hal is standing in the background alongside Sinestro and Atrocitus. I think that says a lot if we're to assume most of those character placements really mean something. As it was pointed out elsewhere, maybe he is part of the big seven character intros only for nostalgia purposes.


Or it could possibly be that you're putting too much into Hal's specific placement. 

I don't think every character's position in the intro correlates to their exact importance in the eyes of DC. At least I don't feel that way when it comes to Hal.

And he's still close to the Trinity in that shot, more or less.

----------


## Johnny

> Or it could possibly be that you're putting too much into Hal's specific placement. 
> 
> I don't think every character's position in the intro correlates to their exact importance in the eyes of DC. At least I don't feel that way when it comes to Hal.
> 
> And he's still close to the Trinity in that shot, more or less.


Well, it's why I said "if we're to assume most of those character placements really mean something". For the sake of argument, let's say they do. Putting Hal in a background looking position doesn't say much about how important his role could be in the DCEU. Ever since GLC was first announced I've been a firm believer the Green Lanterns should be present in an equal fashion, rather than having one "main" GL and his "subordinates". Hence I think they could've chosen to put Hal maybe next to Cyborg instead of Catwoman. That way there would've been two Green Lanterns on each side of the other big 6 Leaguers and imo if that doesn't say "equality" between Hal and John, I don't know what does. I do put too much into the character placement because that's basically all we have as far as DCEU GL is concerned at this moment.

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, I personally found the characters who they included more of note then their placement in the group shot, given popularity and role can be variable...

I also don't think any character was positioned in a way as a slight to their characters or to imply a smaller role, but that's just me.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I don't think they put that much thought into this other than making sure the big 3 are visible.  The rest seem random to me as if you took all the comics that month and laid them out on a table.  I'm not worried about GL in the movies because by 2020, that's like 9 years removed from the film that shall not be remembered.  They have a spider man movie coming out just a few years removed from its own failed attempt.  Things bounce back, especially if there is merch to be sold.

----------


## The Kid

> I don't think they put that much thought into this other than making sure the big 3 are visible.  The rest seem random to me as if you took all the comics that month and laid them out on a table.  I'm not worried about GL in the movies because by 2020, that's like 9 years removed from the film that shall not be remembered.  They have a spider man movie coming out just a few years removed from its own failed attempt.  Things bounce back, especially if there is merch to be sold.


That Spidey movie still made a decent amount of money though. And he's always been a cultural icon. The GL flick otoh was an unmitigated disaster. For comparison's sake, WW made more money its OW than GL did its entire run. My guess is that 2020 onwards is when WB will release a GL movie because it will have been over a decade by then

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

I bet a lot of people want Justice League to end this way. lol

----------


## skyvolt2000

> That Spidey movie still made a decent amount of money though. And he's always been a cultural icon. The GL flick otoh was an unmitigated disaster. For comparison's sake, WW made more money its OW than GL did its entire run. My guess is that 2020 onwards is when WB will release a GL movie because it will have been over a decade by then


But you still have Ryan Reynolds in a red and black suit at Fox and the moment you announce that GL film-the 2011 will get bought up.

It's never going away. So they need to get over it and move on. We moved on from Superman 4-Man of Steel. One day we get over the X-Men films but Logan & Deadpool are helping. There are 2 Fantastic Four movies that made a billion dollars that count the last film.

So there is no excuse from DC not trying again.

----------


## silly

> I bet a lot of people want Justice League to end this way. lol


curious. how about you?

----------


## Johnny

> curious. how about you?


Not really. As I mentioned at this point I pretty much have no hopes for him in the DCEU. Besides I'd rather see him front and center with the rest of the team than making some 10 second cameo appearance. Really makes no difference to me if he gets a cameo or not, he would still not get to be part of the movie's actual story.

----------


## silly

> Not really. As I mentioned at this point I pretty much have no hopes for him in the DCEU. Besides I'd rather see him front and center with the rest of the team than making some 10 second cameo appearance. Really makes no difference to me if he gets a cameo or not, he would still not get to be part of the movie's actual story.


ok. i think i understand your sentiments (maybe).

 me on the other hand would just freak out even if hal made a cameo this november.

----------


## Johnny

> ok. i think i understand your sentiments (maybe).
> 
>  me on the other hand would just freak out even if hal made a cameo this november.


I didn't mean to be a sourpuss, it's just that Hal Jordan in the DCEU is not a favorite topic of mine at all. But I do recognize that many people still want to believe he could show up and that's fine.

----------


## silly

> I didn't mean to be a sourpuss, it's just that Hal Jordan in the DCEU is not a favorite topic of mine at all. But I do recognize that many people still want to believe he could show up and that's fine.


i did get that feeling, but i didn't know why. the thought crossed my mind that you don't like hal to appear in the dceu, but that's probably not the case since you often post in hal's appreciation thread. (thanks for your posts too, i enjoy them quite a lot).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Keeping track of rebirth is getting to be such a pain in the ass.  Flash 23.  So Hal doesn't know who Iris is?

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> No such thing as the Big 7.... There's the Trinity and then everyone else...


i'm making my own trinity. composed of ha, oliver and dinah.

----------


## Johnny

> i did get that feeling, but i didn't know why. the thought crossed my mind that you don't like hal to appear in the dceu, but that's probably not the case since you often post in hal's appreciation thread. (thanks for your posts too, i enjoy them quite a lot).


I just feel like WB has completely broken me when it comes to this character getting a decent role in their movies. But hey I did like seeing Hal's giant mug at the start of the intro so I could very well be wrong and they would actually do something cool with the character, who knows.




> Keeping track of rebirth is getting to be such a pain in the ass.  Flash 23.  So Hal doesn't know who Iris is?


Yeah, the League supposedly has been around for more than a decade and Hal never met Barry's girlfriend? I guess Barry must have never met Carol either.

----------


## Frontier

Another reason why Hal might have been placed where he is in the intro is so that he'd be across from Sinestro.



> Yeah, the League supposedly has been around for more than a decade and Hal never met Barry's girlfriend? I guess Barry must have never met Carol either.


Well, apparently Hal's hit on Barry's girlfriends before, so I imagine Barry's never in a rush to introduce them  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> I just feel like WB has completely broken me when it comes to this character getting a decent role in their movies. But hey I did like seeing Hal's giant mug at the start of the intro so I could very well be wrong and they would actually do something cool with the character, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the League supposedly has been around for more than a decade and Hal never met Barry's girlfriend? I guess Barry must have never met Carol either.


I guess it would be too much to hope for heroes to have semblance of normal life. Where Barry and Iris can have dinner with Hal and Carol. Or Hal and Carol go out with Oliver and Dinah.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I guess it would be too much to hope for heroes to have semblance of normal life. Where Barry and Iris can have dinner with Hal and Carol. Or Hal and Carol go out with Oliver and Dinah.


Hal & Ollie *still*  aren't friends yet in Rebirth continuity. That is just dumb

----------


## Frontier

> Hal & Ollie *still*  aren't friends yet in Rebirth continuity. That is just dumb


I imagine the upcoming _Green Arrow_ arc is going to finally fix that  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

http://screenrant.com/dc-intro-green...ustice-league/

in the justice league movie or not?

----------


## Johnny

> I imagine the upcoming _Green Arrow_ arc is going to finally fix that .


Percy recently tweeted this. https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...97018087305216

----------


## liwanag

> Percy recently tweeted this. https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...97018087305216


well, something to look forward too...

----------


## Margaret

> well, something to look forward too...


As long as Hal is not portrayed as a conservative dumb jock, yes, that would be exciting to look forward to.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

This amazing show, man... Fuck you WB.

----------


## silly

> http://screenrant.com/dc-intro-green...ustice-league/
> 
> in the justice league movie or not?





> While that’s not a whole lot of hard information to go off of, it does show that Hal Jordan will be a major player in the DCEU and DC/WB aren’t averse to going to keeping major character reveals under wraps, and if Ares, Superman, and possibly Black Adam deserve that treatment, then so does Hal Jordan.


and i really hope this happens.

----------


## silly

> This amazing show, man... Fuck you WB.


it was an amazing show. if only they were interested in making another season same as young justice.

----------


## liwanag

> it was an amazing show. if only they were interested in making another season same as young justice.


Can't help not be jealous of YJ. GLTAS knew how to tell enjoyable stories.

----------


## jbmasta

I think a really great premise for a one or two issue arc with Hal would be that he's in a planetary atmosphere or area of space filled with debris. He's on a ship with very low ring charge, and has to save someone elsewhere in the cluster and escape. Problem is, he can't just charge in because one piece of debris hits another piece, which hits two more pieces, and so on until a domino effect could lead to a piece of debris shattering the windshield of the ship he's on. He has to calculate his way though the field in such a way that causes minimum damage and instability. As a pilot this sort of thing would be second nature to him, and would show his intelligent side while using his background as a pilot. Plus the idea of an impassable sky is very interesting, not only because it presents a unique challenge but also because it's a challenge Hal wouldn't be stopped by. He'd want to cut it openn

For an example, a story a bit like The Cold Equations, or a setting like Scavenger. The core concept of Scavenger would work well as a Green Lantern story actually. A good will gesture by Simon of Jessica (cleaning up junk from around Earth's orbit like dead satellites and useless rockets) that takes a turn for the unexpected. An alien scavenging unit in a cluster of space debris, lying dormant until it gets woken up.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This amazing show, man... Fuck you WB.


No, seriously, Fuck You WB and the horse you rode in on.

----------


## liwanag

such hate...
[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/7Mjk9E5E-wc/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Johnny

WB destroyed Hal Jordan. Nothing but hate for them...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> WB destroyed Hal Jordan. Nothing but hate for them...


wasn't it cartoon network who dropped the ball on gltas? it wasn't entirely the merchandise fault was it?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> wasn't it cartoon network who dropped the ball on gltas? it wasn't entirely the merchandise fault was it?


The merchandise never even made it out the door because the shelves were still full of unwanted GL movie toys. So, yeah. It was absolutely the lack of merchandise. The cost of an episode was more than any revenue they would get from airing it with commercials. The show only would have been profitable if it was selling a lot of toys, t-shirts and LEGO sets...

Since it never got the chance, the show was dead in the water before it even aired a single episode...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Just point me in the direction of whoever took that show off the air and I will unleash a nerd rage of midichlorian proportion upon their short sighted fat TV producer heads.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

I liked that they brought in Hal for Simon and Jessica's proper GL graduation. It was a nice moment  :Smile: .

And Jessica hugging Hal was adorable  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## liwanag

> Just point me in the direction of whoever took that show off the air and I will unleash a nerd rage of midichlorian proportion upon their short sighted fat TV producer heads.


may i invite you over the blue beetle thread where i might need your rage as well. (referring to ted's circumstances in injustice).

----------


## silly

> 



this looks like the time when hal was the spectre.

where is this from? the artist looks familiar.

----------


## Johnny

I don't believe Ive actually read that issue. I've only read some issues of the Spectre run.

----------


## phantom1592

Can't swear to it, but I seem to recall Hal/Spectre guest starring in a JSA run around that time. Artist definitely doesn't look like it was from the Spectre book itself.

----------


## vartox

> this looks like the time when hal was the spectre.
> 
> where is this from? the artist looks familiar.


It's from JSA #61, one of Hal's last few appearances as the Spectre before Rebirth. The Spectre was starting to act up  :Stick Out Tongue: 

don't fuck with the spectre.jpg





> Can't swear to it, but I seem to recall Hal/Spectre guest starring in a JSA run around that time. Artist definitely doesn't look like it was from the Spectre book itself.


 He did! It was after his solo was cancelled and just before Rebirth. He'd also appeared earlier in Johns' JSA run, #16-20.

----------


## silly



----------


## Frontier

> 


Seems evocative of the movie aesthetic...

----------


## Johnny

If the movie did anything right, it was the depiction of Oa.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> wasn't it cartoon network who dropped the ball on gltas? it wasn't entirely the merchandise fault was it?


Yes like Static Shock a lack of merchandise is the reason you don't get a show.

All that unsold movie stuff didn't help. Heck I still see some of it at Target around Christmas time.

----------


## Frontier

> Yes like Static Shock a lack of merchandise is the reason you don't get a show.
> 
> All that unsold movie stuff didn't help. Heck I still see some of it at Target around Christmas time.


Josh Keaton outright said that all the unsold movie toys played a part in the show's cancellation since it meant no one would stock any of the cartoon's toys.

----------


## phantom1592

> Josh Keaton outright said that all the unsold movie toys played a part in the show's cancellation since it meant no one would stock any of the cartoon's toys.


Which is frustrating because those toys were 5 Points of articulation pieces of garbage competing against all the other Superhero multiple POA figures... Now all the 3.75 are dropping down to that crappy standard, and of the 5POA figures, Green Lantern was actually really awesome... I loved all the clear/green constructs packed in... but man for the day those figures were LAME...

----------


## silly

> It's from JSA #61, one of Hal's last few appearances as the Spectre before Rebirth. The Spectre was starting to act up 
> 
> don't fuck with the spectre.jpg
> 
> 
>  He did! It was after his solo was cancelled and just before Rebirth. He'd also appeared earlier in Johns' JSA run, #16-20.


man, so grateful for geoff for bringing hal back. the spectre is crazy.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


where is this from?

----------


## liwanag

> Which is frustrating because those toys were 5 Points of articulation pieces of garbage competing against all the other Superhero multiple POA figures... Now all the 3.75 are dropping down to that crappy standard, and of the 5POA figures, Green Lantern was actually really awesome... I loved all the clear/green constructs packed in... but man for the day those figures were LAME...


i'm jealous of marvel. seems like they've been putting lots of great action figures on shelves for years now. 

there's been some great figures for dc too, i guess. mostly statues and busts i can't afford.

----------


## buffalorock

> I liked that they brought in Hal for Simon and Jessica's proper GL graduation. It was a nice moment .
> 
> And Jessica hugging Hal was adorable .


It would be nice to see some more mentor/student scenes with them, maybe a flashback from Darkseid War with Barry in the background. I like that Jessica actually looks up to Hal (I think Simon does too).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The merchandise never even made it out the door because the shelves were still full of unwanted GL movie toys. So, yeah. It was absolutely the lack of merchandise. The cost of an episode was more than any revenue they would get from airing it with commercials. The show only would have been profitable if it was selling a lot of toys, t-shirts and LEGO sets...
> 
> Since it never got the chance, the show was dead in the water before it even aired a single episode...


When I first saw the animation, it almost prompted me to avoid the show. I'm glad I reconsidered. However, I did wonder about the animation price tag.

----------


## baycitybomber

> It would be nice to see some more mentor/student scenes with them, maybe a flashback from Darkseid War with Barry in the background. I like that Jessica actually looks up to Hal (I think Simon does too).


I really like the way they set up their interactions and how that kind of support is shown (that Guy and Jess scene was adorable too).

----------


## liwanag

> It would be nice to see some more mentor/student scenes with them, maybe a flashback from Darkseid War with Barry in the background. I like that Jessica actually looks up to Hal (I think Simon does too).


It would be interesting if Jess and Simon were part of the DCEU, BUT they better not make Hal an old grizzled lantern. I wou,d like for Hal tostarin multiple films.

----------


## Johnny

> where is this from?


The new Green Lanterns issue.

----------


## Johnny

> It would be interesting if Jess and Simon were part of the DCEU, BUT they better not make Hal an old grizzled lantern. I wou,d like for Hal tostarin multiple films.


I'm certain we're not going to get a 30 year old Hal in the DCEU. Even if he isn't middle-aged, I doubt he would be in his prime. Maybe they would give him the Batman role, where he's been doing this for a number of years as compared to John who's the new recruit. But I'm not sure about grizzled. Just because Hal would presumably be older doesn't mean he won't resemble the Hal Jordan we know. It could very well be interesting to see the experienced yet reckless hotshot partnered with the more methodical disciplined younger guy. We don't know if the character would have a limited shelf life just because he could be older. Again, look at Bruce who is played by a 45 year old actor. Joker was played by a middle-aged actor too.

----------


## Johnny

> It would be nice to see some more mentor/student scenes with them, maybe a flashback from Darkseid War with Barry in the background. I like that Jessica actually looks up to Hal (I think Simon does too).


Yeah, he is kind of her mentor. She has spoken highly of Hal on multiple occasions before. There was one time during the Phantom Lantern arc where she told Frank that "the greatest man who has ever wore a Green Lantern ring" thought her and Simon deserve to be Green Lanterns. And in one of the recent GLs issues when John was about to tell her and Simon about their trainers, she asked if it was going to be Hal. I also liked the different circumstances, because for instance, unlike with the way Kyle became a Green Lantern, Jessica actually got to somewhat know her predecessor first. Kyle was always told by other characters how great Hal used to be as a GL and whether he was worthy of taking his place, but it wasn't until Hal's actual return that Kyle got to really know him. Jessica obviously feared whether she was worthy as well, but she got to know the guy when he thought her how to control her ring better. So yeah, she does look up to him, would be cool if we get a team-up of sorts. In fact I think Metal is supposed to have Hal, Jessica and Simon in the story.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It would be interesting if Jess and Simon were part of the DCEU, BUT they better not make Hal an old grizzled lantern. I would like for Hal to star in multiple films.


I definitely don't want an "old grizzled" Hal, but even if they are basing the GLC on the "Lethal Weapon" franchise, being "old and grizzled" didn't stop Danny Glover from being in all of them.

----------


## Frontier

I think whoever they cast as Hal will probably be between Cavill and Affleck's ages.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Sinestro & Fatality are not in their current looks. Sinestro had blue suit and Fatality in her 90s outfit.


I would disagree.  The flying figure in yellow is almost certainly holding a lantern the way the GL's are and Sinestro in that image is practically the mirror image of Hal in the air to the right.  Perhaps that's what they're setting up in the GLC franchise - Hal's rivalry with Sinestro and John being more earth-centered.

----------


## Frontier

> I would disagree.  The flying figure in yellow is almost certainly holding a lantern the way the GL's are and Sinestro in that image is practically the mirror image of Hal in the air to the right.  Perhaps that's what they're setting up in the GLC franchise - Hal's rivalry with Sinestro and John being more earth-centered.


Which would be kind of ironic given John's the GL who's seem to have become more space-focused over the years, with hardly anytime spent on Earth. 

I mean, I could say the same for the other three Earth GL's, but at least they've been established as having some kind of grounding back on Earth. Maybe that's just a side-effect of a lack of focus for John or something, but still...

Though I do expect Hal's rivalry with Sinestro to be a big deal in the GLC movie, especially if Sinestro and his Corps. end up being the villains.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> I think whoever they cast as Hal will probably be between Cavill and Affleck's ages.


Just make Hal play a significant role in all Green Lantern movies. And I would have liked it even more if he was in all the Justice League movies.

----------


## silly

> i'm jealous of marvel. seems like they've been putting lots of great action figures on shelves for years now. 
> 
> there's been some great figures for dc too, i guess. mostly statues and busts i can't afford.


looks great. sideshow should make a flash statue too to add to this.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> I think whoever they cast as Hal will probably be between Cavill and Affleck's ages.


Armie Hammer?

----------


## Johnny

> Armie Hammer?


Hammer is younger than Cavill.

----------


## silly



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Guy should be smirking, not smiling, imo.

----------


## liwanag

> Hammer is younger than Cavill.


I've always thought that Hal is more younger than Clark.

----------


## Frontier

> I've always thought that Hal is more younger than Clark.


I've always seen him and Barry as the same age and only a little younger then the Trinity.

----------


## Johnny

Most of the Silver Age JL members should all be around the same age. Hal, Barry, Oliver, Clark, Bruce and Arthur shouldn't have much of an age gap if any.

----------


## liwanag

yeah generally the same age group, except for diana. 

but with hal and barry a little bit younger than bruce.

----------


## Johnny

By the awesome Skyler Anderton.

----------


## Frontier

> By the awesome Skyler Anderton.


Oh wow, get this guy on a Hal solo  :Big Grin: .

Love that Carol, especially with the purple flair in her hair. That's a nice touch  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Johnny

> Oh wow, get this guy on a Hal solo .
> 
> Love that Carol, especially with the purple flair in her hair. That's a nice touch .


It's a lady. Huge GL fan I follow on instagram(https://www.instagram.com/k_axani/). She's not a professional artist but man, if she ever does choose to go that road, I see good things in her future.

----------


## baycitybomber

> It's a lady. Huge GL fan I follow on instagram(https://www.instagram.com/k_axani/). She's not a professional artist but man, if she ever does choose to go that road, I see good things in her future.


This looks like one hell of an elseworld:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BULXXWYD3n_/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUAFt04jxvj/

----------


## jbmasta

Not sure where to put this, but Star Sapphires, untapped potential. We know they're powered by love, but so far writers only seem to have used romantic love, and almost always recruited females. I think that there's a great angle is looking at different kinds of love, say familial love or love of your country, and how that stacks up. Imagine the maternal instinct made manifest through a violet ring. I can just see one such ring making a beeline for Kryb.

There's also the relationships that end before they can start, the unrealised potential of a relationship that never happened. Would that be stronger or weaker than a love that had been realised. Would an idealised love be purer or weaker? I'm not talking about a celebrity crush, but something like a schoolgirl crush, someone you can envision yourself with, but just can't pluck up the courage to ask them out. And since love is the counterpart to rage on the emotional spectrum, would someone who is turned down by their crush end up with a red ring? After all, hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.

----------


## liwanag

lol.

----------


## FlyingHero

Wrong person d but since it's GL related I'll ask here. So whats happening with Kyle Rayner and where can I find him?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Wrong person d but since it's GL related I'll ask here. So whats happening with Kyle Rayner and where can I find him?


Hal Jordan & the Green Lantern Corps is the place where all the Earth GLs are featured, but Kyle and Guy also just made significant guest starring roles in Green Lanterns

----------


## Lucas 35



----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Came across something very interesting on Paul Kupperberg's tumblr (http://paulkupperberg.tumblr.com/)! He's posting a page per day (with 11 pages posted currently) of an unpublished Hal story called Emerald Interlude that was supposed to run for three issues in Legends of the DCU, from 2000 or so. Looks like it features a post-Emerald Twilight but pre-Parallax Hal getting caught in some time travel, looking back at his own childhood, and possibly meeting himself as the Spectre. Also an unusual depiction of Martin Jordan.

http://imgur.com/a/9YokV

----------


## Frontier

> Came across something very interesting on Paul Kupperberg's tumblr (http://paulkupperberg.tumblr.com/)! He's posting a page per day (with 11 pages posted currently) of an unpublished Hal story that was supposed to run for three issues in Legends of the DCU, from 2000 or so. Looks like it features a post-Emerald Twilight but pre-Parallax Hal getting caught in some time travel, looking back at his own childhood, and possibly meeting himself as the Spectre. Also an unusual depiction of Martin Jordan.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/9YokV


Huh. Usually Martin's depicted as the best Dad ever and Hal's idol, but here they seem to have trouble relating to each other and Martin's much tougher on Hal.

----------


## baycitybomber

> Huh. Usually Martin's depicted as the best Dad ever and Hal's idol, but here they seem to have trouble relating to each other and Martin's much tougher on Hal.


There was a oneshot where he slapped(?) Hal, but I always chalked that up to the writer not bothering to do his research.

----------


## FlyingHero

> Hal Jordan & the Green Lantern Corps is the place where all the Earth GLs are featured, but Kyle and Guy also just made significant guest starring roles in Green Lanterns


Thanks. Are they beginner friendly?

----------


## Frontier

> Thanks. Are they beginner friendly?


I think relatively so, though having at least some grasp on the stories of the past decade or so would probably help in getting into it.

----------


## Johnny

> Thanks. Are they beginner friendly?


I think if you have some common knowledge about Hal's feud with Sinestro or any basic idea of the emotional spectrum, you'll get right into it. And if you're not familiar with the concept, I urge you to see the Green Lantern Animated Series, which accentuates on it a lot.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think if you have some common knowledge about Hal's feud with Sinestro or any basic idea of the emotional spectrum, you'll get right into it. And if you're not familiar with the concept, I urge you to see the Green Lantern Animated Series, which accentuates on it a lot.


Any problem can be solved by watching The Animated Series.

----------


## Johnny

> Any problem can be solved by watching The Animated Series.


Amen. I point to that show to anyone who thinks Hal Jordan is a lame character or the Green Lantern concept sucks.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## HAN9000

> There was a oneshot where he slapped(?) Hal, but I always chalked that up to the writer not bothering to do his research.


I think there was a time after Emerald Twilight Martin was portrayed harsh to Hal while Jack was considered the perfect son. In Superman Man of Steel 1995 Annual, Hal even murmured "Father always said I'd be a failure." Jack was portrayed as an aggressive pilot that had more in common than Hal with Martin in the official novel Green Lantern Sleepers written by Christopher Priest. Surely that was influenced by Emerald Twilight in which illusion Martin said to Hal "Unlike your brothers, you always had your head in the clouds" bluhbluh... 
I'm glad Geoff Johns and Darwyn Cooke retconned it. They've made Hal's relationship with his father one of the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in a comic.

----------


## Frontier

> Amen. I point to that show to anyone who thinks Hal Jordan is a lame character or the Green Lantern concept sucks.


Same here  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> I think there was a time after Emerald Twilight Martin was portrayed harsh to Hal while Jack was considered the perfect son. In Superman Man of Steel 1995 Annual, Hal even murmured "Father always said I'd be a failure." Jack was portrayed as an aggressive pilot that had more in common than Hal with Martin in the official novel Green Lantern Sleepers written by Christopher Priest. Surely that was influenced by Emerald Twilight in which illusion Martin said to Hal "Unlike your brothers, you always had your head in the clouds" bluhbluh... 
> I'm glad Geoff Johns and Darwyn Cooke retconned it. They've made Hal's relationship with his father one of the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in a comic.


If that was the case, I have more reason to appreciate Geoff then.

I much prefer that Hal had a good relationship with Martin.

----------


## Johnny

Scott Snyder posted this. Does anyone find it weird that Hal has the shoulder lines in Metal? The art Greg Capullo has been posting has them too. Why would they give him his old costume? Maybe not a coincidence.

----------


## liwanag

> Scott Snyder posted this. Does anyone find it weird that Hal has the shoulder lines in Metal? The art Greg Capullo has been posting has them too. Why would they give him his old costume? Maybe not a coincidence.


this is just a one shot, right?

----------


## Johnny

The Forge in June and The Casting in July are preludes to Metal, starting in August.

----------


## silly

???


not sure what to make of this.

----------


## Frontier

> ???
> 
> 
> not sure what to make of this.


Isn't that Diana and Steve? Or is that supposed to be Hal and referencing how we were all hoping Pine would be Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## silly

> Isn't that Diana and Steve? Or is that supposed to be Hal and referencing how we were all hoping Pine would be Hal ?


ok. now i get it. my bad.

i saw the bomber jacket and the hair and mistook him for hal.

i also saw someone mention that hal could probably be a descendant of steve. me: i'd rather not.

----------


## HAN9000

> i also saw someone mention that hal could probably be a descendant of steve. me: i'd rather not.


Reminds me of Steve Rogers, Peggy Carter and Agent 13. LOL.

----------


## HAN9000

> If that was the case, I have more reason to appreciate Geoff then.
> 
> I much prefer that Hal had a good relationship with Martin.


Before ET Hal did have a good relationship with Martin. Even in Gerard Jones' summary of the unpublished original edition of ET showed that. The memory of Martin inspired Hal.

A brief clip from it:_
Hal returns to the Coast City monument, to commune with the memory of his father, whose grave was destroyed along with the city. But the Hunter GLs--revived by Sinestro to police the Corps' internal affairs--catch him there. He escapes for the moment, but they've destroyed his ring. His low-point gets lower than ever...

But the inspiration of Hal's dad makes him want to find a way to keep fighting, and he discovers that he has power within him. His trip into the battery enabled him to internalize his power, but he couldn't realize that as long as he felt he needed his ring, and the Corps._

And then Ron Marz came and changed that. 
Just another reason to hate Emerald Twilight.  :Smile:

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


how close is jessica and hal actually?

----------


## Johnny

Mentor/student, big brother/little sister type.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


I'm really glad this is the route they took, instead of having her think of Hal pretty much like how the rest of the Corps does.  That he's reckless and cocky and a big dumb schmuck.  I like that she looks up to him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

How will Hal's mask look on the big screen?

Will it look like Robin's mask from the Batman films from the 1990's?

I would like to think they will avoid using a CGI mask, or hopefully the technology has improved since 2011.

----------


## Johnny

Maybe he won't have a mask or only wear it on Earth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe he won't have a mask or only wear it on Earth.


That would be no bueno, imo.

----------


## Frontier

> How will Hal's mask look on the big screen?
> 
> Will it look like Robin's mask from the Batman films from the 1990's?
> 
> I would like to think they will avoid using a CGI mask, or hopefully the technology has improved since 2011.


It'll probably look like one of the domino masks on _Arrow_.

----------


## liwanag

> Mentor/student, big brother/little sister type.


I'm wondering where this attachment is coming from.

Hal has had more interaction with Zatanna... or how about Arisia...

----------


## Johnny

> I'm wondering where this attachment is coming from.


Well, The Darkseid War and the fact that Hal made Jessica and Simon members of the JL and put them in charge of protecting Earth. Also he combined their power batteries to make them work with each other better and learn to trust one another. Hal is totally a mentor figure that Jessica looks up to. When her and Simon were fighting the Phantom Lantern she said something like "The greatest man who's ever wore a power ring thinks we deserve it".

----------


## liwanag

> Well, The Darkseid War and the fact that Hal made Jessica and Simon members of the JL and put them in charge of protecting Earth. Also he combined their power batteries to make them work with each other better and learn to to trust one another. Hal is totally a mentor figure that Jessica looks up to. When her and Simon were fighting the Phantom Lantern she said something like "The greatest man who's ever wore a power ring thinks we deserve it".


Would be interesting to see the dynamics between Hal, Jessica, and Barry.

----------


## liwanag

Hal's interaction with Arisia must be mostly happening off panel...

Or the two might be awkwardly avoiding each other.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, The Darkseid War and the fact that Hal made Jessica and Simon members of the JL and put them in charge of protecting Earth. Also he combined their power batteries to make them work with each other better and learn to to trust one another. Hal is totally a mentor figure that Jessica looks up to. When her and Simon were fighting the Phantom Lantern she said something like "The greatest man who's ever wore a power ring thinks we deserve it".


See now that's awesome.  Cause I'm getting sick of everyone else in the DCU talking about Hal like he's a total screw up.  Or giving those backhanded compliments.  "Hal's the greatest GL ever, but he never blah blah blahs reckless yadda yadda frat boy nonsense"

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm wondering where this attachment is coming from.
> 
> Hal has had more interaction with Zatanna... or how about Arisia...


In "JLA: Darkseid War", when Jessica still had the _Power Ring_ power ring, Hal was helping her become accustomed to its use and guided her to where she eventually became a GL by the end of the arc.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

That's a pretty cool cover  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

> That's a pretty cool cover .


I like how DiGiandomenico draws Hal. His art sort of reminds me of Francis Manapul a bit, but I think I like the current Flash run better.

----------


## silly

> That would be no bueno, imo.


the mask definitely is a part of hal's costume. not just any mask, it should cover his nose, not like nightwings.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> That's a pretty cool cover .


great. now let's have hal guest star in green arrow as well.

----------


## Johnny

> great. now let's have hal guest star in green arrow as well.


https://twitter.com/Benjamin_Percy/s...97018087305216

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I have terrible vision. I almost thought Sinestro was throwing up the middle finger.

----------


## Johnny

> I have terrible vision. I almost thought Sinestro was throwing up the middle finger.


That's what Greg Capullo wanted to do. F*ckers at DC told him no, so he tried to do it with more subtlety instead. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I really think Johns & other writer try to romanticize Sinestro too much. This guy is a scheming, power-hungry rat-bastard, and a no-good SOB. I have normally compared him to Denzel Washington's character from Training Day. However, the more I think if it, Sinestro can easily be compared to the Roger Delgado's version of the Master from Doctor Who.



Now I also have to wonder is Terrance Stamp made himself look like Delgado when playing Zod.



Am I putting too much thought into this?

----------


## Johnny

I'm okay with DC trying to portray Sinestro as a more layered character. Whenever they end up doing it at Hal's expense though, that's where I draw the line. Sinestro should neither be worshiped by Hal, nor does Hal should be made to look foolish for his sake. Hal always gets the short end of the stick whenever he is partnered with Batman or Sinestro.

----------


## Frontier

> I really think Johns & other writer try to romanticize Sinestro too much. This guy is a scheming, power-hungry rat-bastard, and a no-good SOB. I have normally compared him to Denzel Washington's character from Training Day. However, the more I think if it, Sinestro can easily be compared to the Roger Delgado's version of the Master from Doctor Who.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I also have to wonder is Terrance Stamp made himself look like Delgado when playing Zod.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I putting too much thought into this?


Probably not, but given those guys are popular villains, it shouldn't be surprising to see Sinestro get the amount of spotlight he has when Johns took over, in my opinion.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.cinemablend.com/news/1669...e-league-cameo

still hoping....

----------


## Johnny

Don't. It hurts less. lol

----------


## HAN9000

Well I actually like the idea that Hal worships Sinestro. :Smile:  After all, Sinestro is the only one Hal ever tried to impress or get approved. Others either already look up to him or he does not give a damn about.
On the other hand, Sinestro did admit that he admires Hal. That makes their hero/villain rivalry more unique and more interesting.

----------


## silly

> Well I actually like the idea that Hal worships Sinestro. After all, Sinestro is the only one Hal ever tried to impress or get approved. Others either already look up to him or he does not give a damn about.
> On the other hand, Sinestro did admit that he admires Hal. That makes their hero/villain rivalry more unique and more interesting.


maybe not worship for me. i think if ever hal does feel the need to get approval from, that would be from his dad.

hal's relationship with sinestro is tricky for me. i would have hal not agree with sinestro's methods but at the same time be able to see where sinestro is coming from.

----------


## HAN9000

> maybe not worship for me. i think if ever hal does feel the need to get approval from, that would be from his dad.
> 
> hal's relationship with sinestro is tricky for me. i would have hal not agree with sinestro's methods but at the same time be able to see where sinestro is coming from.


Of course Hal wants Martin's approval only Martin is not alive. 
Hal's perfect world under Black Mercy involved Sinestro being proud of him and being his friend. The Blue Lantern's light showed Hal his deepest hope was Sinestro saying I need you. That means Hal wants to be approved by him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm okay with DC trying to portray Sinestro as a more layered character. Whenever they end up doing it at Hal's expense though, that's where I draw the line. Sinestro should neither be worshiped by Hal, nor does Hal should be made to look foolish for his sake. Hal always gets the short end of the stick whenever he is partnered with Batman or Sinestro.


I thoroughly believe that Hal, & even Kyle, came up short with the push Sinestro got. That two-on-one beatdown at the end of the SCW was not enough, imo. The fact it took two of them actually makes Sinestro look kewl. A lot of the evil Sinestro perpetrated early during Johns' run got swept under the rug.

Both Hal & Kyle should nurse serious grudges against Sinestro. I am actually surprised Sora does not catch hell from the (I would assume) long line of folks across the universe that Sinestro harmed over the years.

Sadly, even Superman's knees buckle under the aura of Batman. Hal never stood a chance. Guy should be the one coming up short with Batman.

----------


## liwanag

dc could explore the story of martin jordan more... what if the ring approached martin jordan even before hal was born. what if there was something in the jordan genes? remember, hal had a cousin who had super powers too...

what if the manhunters had something to do with martin jordan's plane crashing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Having a man-crush of the bastard who ruined your life because you did the right thing by reporting his abuse of power is crazy. This makes Hal look weak compared to Sinestro, imo. I think it was bad writing on Johns' part.

I don't even think they worked together long enough for Hal to hold Sinestro in such high esteem.

The thought that perhaps Hal might be comparing Sinestro to his dead father is even more....yuck.

I just don't see Hal & Sinestro like Professor X & Magneto, at all. If anything, their animosity is more like Daredevil & Kingpin, but on a cosmic scale.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> dc could explore the story of martin jordan more... what if the ring approached martin jordan even before hal was born. what if there was something in the jordan genes? remember, hal had a cousin who had super powers too...
> 
> what if the manhunters had *something to do with martin jordan's plane crashing.*


I think Gerald Jones was gonna do something similar for his final GL story, but we got crazy Parallax instead.

----------


## Güicho

Dark Days The Forge #1

----------


## Güicho

> dc could explore the story of martin jordan more... what if the ring approached martin jordan even before hal was born. what if there was something in the jordan genes? remember, hal had a cousin who had super powers too...


I don't like the idea of the rings basing any choices on  genetics, or suggesting one group or line of people would have it over others. 
Part of the whole point and beauty of GL is power bypasses any measurable physical traits, that's why anyone from the tiniest alien insectioid,  to abstract gaseous beings, to planet sized entities, blind, one armed, one eyed, or just regular humans are all candidates. It does not discriminate on the physical, there is absolutely *no* physical bearing, what the power recognizes is in the individual  an  honest and fearless *will*, this  can be found in any sentient being, anywhere. 
The ring just has to recognize it. 




> ..
> 
> what if the manhunters had something to do with martin jordan's plane crashing.


Why complicate it? The origin and father's end,  should be simple and serve the human drama, the alien comes after.  
I've said this a million times but one of the best simple and straight forward Martin Jordan stories was in (2009)Star Trek reboot, with the  origin of Captain James T. Kirk.  

Opens with his dad, imagine he's test-flying an experimental ship for Ferris.
Things go wrong, the ship malfunctions and careens towards a populated area.
To avoid disaster Martin Jordan refuses to eject stays at the controls to purposely crash  the ship into a deserted area. ..Where young Hal Jordan sees his dad consumed by the wreckage flames.

Ferris for the sake of insurance, and to save face insists there was nothing wrong with the ship,  accuses Martin Jordan of incompetence and cowardice.
Hal  Jordan grows up under the shadow of this lie, somewhat directionless, reckless, out to prove he's no coward, becomes the cockiest  pilot in the circuit. His ultimate  goal as he puts it ...to reach the stars.

 Carrol (who was in the control room that day, and knows the truth) sees through this bravado, and hires him,  despite her father's trepidation.

And as the story goes, inevitably an alien and ring will recognize in him that fearless will, and    give him an opportunity and purpose to belong to something bigger than he ever imagined.

----------


## mrumsey

> I think Gerald Jones was gonna do something similar for his final GL story, but we got crazy Parallax instead.


Yep - the original "Emerald Twilight" featured a Green Lantern civil war with Hal siding with the original Guardians despite the revelation that they had caused the crash of Martin Jordan to stoke the potential that Hal had as a Green Lantern.  The whole story ended with Hal going off on his own and a new ring bearer chosen.  Here's a link to a synopsis.

----------


## Johnny

> Dark Days The Forge #1


Those were some of the good pages. The ones where he's afraid that his ring has never reacted the way it does and wants to go back to get the Justice League, were ridiculous. Snyder and Tynion don't seem to have a clue what kind of person Hal Jordan is. Or maybe I'm exaggerating but I thought that part was bogus.

----------


## Frontier

Did anyone notice Arisia actually got a line in today's issue  :Big Grin: ?



> Dark Days The Forge #1


This almost makes it feel like the Guardian's aren't dead and it's just business as usual  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> Yep - the original "Emerald Twilight" featured a Green Lantern civil war with Hal siding with the original Guardians despite the revelation that they had caused the crash of Martin Jordan to stoke the potential that Hal had as a Green Lantern.  The whole story ended with Hal going off on his own and a new ring bearer chosen.  Here's a link to a synopsis.


hey thank. i've scanned a few paragraphs and looks really interesting. i wonder if dc can still pursue this....

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't like the idea of the rings basing any choices on  genetics, or suggesting one group or line of people would have it over others. 
> Part of the whole point and beauty of GL is power bypasses any measurable physical traits, that's why anyone from the tiniest alien insectioid,  to abstract gaseous beings, to planet sized entities, blind, one armed, one eyed, or just regular humans are all candidates. It does not discriminate on the physical, there is absolutely *no* physical bearing, what the power recognizes is in the individual  an  honest and fearless *will*, this  can be found in any sentient being, anywhere. 
> The ring just has to recognize it.





> Yep - the original "Emerald Twilight" featured a Green Lantern civil war with Hal siding with the original Guardians despite the revelation that they had caused the crash of Martin Jordan to stoke the potential that Hal had as a Green Lantern.  The whole story ended with Hal going off on his own and a new ring bearer chosen.  Here's a link to a synopsis.


Yeah... I hate stories like that too. Being Chosen as Green Lantern based on his inner qualities is what makes Hal awesome. It's not his dad... it's not his genetics...  The GUARDIANS didn't do it!! He was not created to be Green Lantern... he was chosen. If all the domino's hadn't fallen in the right place, someone ELSE would have been chosen. He wasn't a 20 year plan to create the perfect Lantern. 

Martin's story?? We already have more then we ever need about Martin. GL went decades with no mention of Martin at all. He's not integral to the story, and putting MORE emphasis on him would be a mistake. Hal has two? Three other brothers too. Why weren't THEY the ideal lanterns then? It gets contrived if you try to prove that Hal is the only one who could ever have been Hal through a million planned coincidiences... and for Guardians to be involved? It makes 1) no sense really since they have mostly disdain for the backwater humans... and 2) the ring and Abin Sur did the choosing... and they would have had to plan his death too.

Also, if everything gets connected... it makes the universe feel REALLY small. It's bad enough that for a planet that 30 years ago didn't know about the GLcorp and werent' permitted to know, we now have 6 Earth GL's.... all of which are from the same country and most in the same coast hanging out together.... 

Just... Ughhhh...

----------


## silly

> Yeah... I hate stories like that too. Being Chosen as Green Lantern based on his inner qualities is what makes Hal awesome. It's not his dad... it's not his genetics...  The GUARDIANS didn't do it!! He was not created to be Green Lantern... he was chosen. If all the domino's hadn't fallen in the right place, someone ELSE would have been chosen. He wasn't a 20 year plan to create the perfect Lantern. 
> 
> Martin's story?? We already have more then we ever need about Martin. GL went decades with no mention of Martin at all. He's not integral to the story, and putting MORE emphasis on him would be a mistake. Hal has two? Three other brothers too. Why weren't THEY the ideal lanterns then? It gets contrived if you try to prove that Hal is the only one who could ever have been Hal through a million planned coincidiences... and for Guardians to be involved? It makes 1) no sense really since they have mostly disdain for the backwater humans... and 2) the ring and Abin Sur did the choosing... and they would have had to plan his death too.
> 
> Also, if everything gets connected... it makes the universe feel REALLY small. It's bad enough that for a planet that 30 years ago didn't know about the GLcorp and werent' permitted to know, we now have 6 Earth GL's.... all of which are from the same country and most in the same coast hanging out together.... 
> 
> Just... Ughhhh...


well, it depends on the execution. it can make the dcu "smaller", or it can make it richer. ( for example thomas wayne, thomas wayne jr., super soldier program precursor to the weapon x program).

and hal can still be awesome even if there is something within the jordan line that made the guardians to notice them.

again, it's all in the execution. but also, everybody is entitled to their opinion and fantasy.

----------


## HAN9000

> Having a man-crush of the bastard who ruined your life because you did the right thing by reporting his abuse of power is crazy. This makes Hal look weak compared to Sinestro, imo. I think it was bad writing on Johns' part.
> 
> I don't even think they worked together long enough for Hal to hold Sinestro in such high esteem.
> 
> The thought that perhaps Hal might be comparing Sinestro to his dead father is even more....yuck.
> 
> I just don't see Hal & Sinestro like Professor X & Magneto, at all. If anything, their animosity is more like Daredevil & Kingpin, but on a cosmic scale.



I don't think that makes Hal weak. I think that shows his nobility of character. Hal always looks on the bright sides of people. Not only Sinestro, Hal thought the Guardians were redeemable.
And yes, Hal sees Sinestro as a father figure, which is something he needs but absent from his youth. (Ryan Reynolds once confirmed that during the filming.)
He and Sinestro want the same thing, universal peace. They just go about it in two different ways.
Besides, Hal is charming and hangs around with a lot of people. He have five best friends (Tom, Ollie, Barry, Kilowog, John) while normal people only have one. He even made friends with the Relic in Futures end. What's the big deal to have an archenemy as a friend?
One more thing, Hal himself fell from grace and became a villain. And he came back. So he would think why can't Sinestro come back too? (I'm not gonna talk about if Hal is guilty or not. I don't think he is. But he definitely feels guilty. ) I think that is one of the reasons that Hal considers Sinestro can be saved.

----------


## HAN9000

Hal has three descendants were Green Lanterns in different timelines. One of them is his grandson Hal Jordan Jr. , one is Helen (she showed as a GL in one panel), the other one is Jordana Gardner (could be the descendant of both Hal and Guy). I'd like to think they were inspired by their ancestor, not benefited from his genes.  :Smile:

----------


## jbmasta

Hal's pretty good at pointing out the silly things about Batman. Last year during the Sonar arc he called the Jim Gordon mecha-batsuit's ears bunny ears, and now in Dark Days he's lampshading Duke's lack of a superhero name.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> dc could explore the story of martin jordan more... what if the ring approached martin jordan even before hal was born. what if there was something in the jordan genes? remember, hal had a cousin who had super powers too...
> 
> what if the manhunters had something to do with martin jordan's plane crashing.


They kinda already did that with Arisia's bloodline.

----------


## liwanag

> They kinda already did that with Arisia's bloodline.


arisia's bloodline?

----------


## liwanag

hal rarely gets drawn alongside the rest of the jla...

----------


## Johnny

Where's that from?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think that makes Hal weak. I think that shows his nobility of character. Hal always looks on the bright sides of people. Not only Sinestro, Hal thought the Guardians were redeemable.
> And yes, Hal sees Sinestro as a father figure, which is something he needs but absent from his youth. (Ryan Reynolds once confirmed that during the filming.)
> He and Sinestro want the same thing, universal peace. They just go about it in two different ways.
> Besides, Hal is charming and hangs around with a lot of people. He have five best friends (Tom, Ollie, Barry, Kilowog, John) while normal people only have one. He even made friends with the Relic in Futures end. What's the big deal to have an archenemy as a friend?
> One more thing, Hal himself fell from grace and became a villain. And he came back. So he would think why can't Sinestro come back too? (I'm not gonna talk about if Hal is guilty or not. I don't think he is. But he definitely feels guilty. ) I think that is one of the reasons that Hal considers Sinestro can be saved.


I don't think Hal's ability to forgive is brought up enough by the writers. I don't think Hal is a bleeding heart, but he does have a big heart.

I just don't think pinning for Sinestro was a good move. I think Hal suffers from PIS in regards to Sinestro. You mentioned all those best friends, yet Geoff spent the lion share of his run with Hal mostly focused on Sinestro. That's a near decade of Hal not really interacting with those who truly loved him over the bastard that steps on people to gain power.

I respect where you are coming from. Hal & Sinestro could be the superhero versions of the Doctor (Who) & the Master. The writing did not do a sufficient job to build on that, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> arisia's bloodline?


Members of her family have been green lanterns. Talk about keepin' it in the family!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


given the fact that she is the sexiest member of the Corps and is usually featured in any GL group shot, you would think that EVS would at least suggest that Venditti give Arisia at least a little dialog, preferably with Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> given the fact that she is the sexiest member of the Corps and is usually featured in any GL group shot, you would think that EVS would at least suggest that Venditti give Arisia at least a little dialog, preferably with Hal.


Well, she actually did have a line and an panel to herself during the action sequence in the latest issue  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> given the fact that she is the sexiest member of the Corps and is usually featured in any GL group shot, you would think that EVS would at least suggest that Venditti give Arisia at least a little dialog, preferably with Hal.


It sucks because since the start of the new 52 she has become a background character. She just pops up in every issue but no dialog. The last time I saw her say something was when they found Sodam Yat. Samething with Iolande.

----------


## Johnny

Lee always draws one hell of a Hal Jordan.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't think Hal's ability to forgive is brought up enough by the writers. I don't think Hal is a bleeding heart, but he does have a big heart.
> 
> I just don't think pinning for Sinestro was a good move. I think Hal suffers from PIS in regards to Sinestro. You mentioned all those best friends, yet Geoff spent the lion share of his run with Hal mostly focused on Sinestro. That's a near decade of Hal not really interacting with those who truly loved him over the bastard that steps on people to gain power.
> 
> I respect where you are coming from. Hal & Sinestro could be the superhero versions of the Doctor (Who) & the Master. The writing did not do a sufficient job to build on that, imo.


Because this was the Green Lantern storyline and Ollie or Barry was not included? Geoff Johns was obsessed with Sinestro that's not a secret. But that did not stop him from making earth lanterns' relationships close more than ever. Guy Gardner had used to be a prick but under Johns' run he was portrayed considerate and willing to forgive and would stand out for Hal. Hal had been lukewarm to Kyle but Johns let him guide Kyle. We can also see Hal often had heart-to-heart talks with John who was always his reliable backup force. 
Although I do agree Tom should be promoted more. I miss the trinity of Hal, Carol and Tom.
Sinestro have saved Hal's life many times after they became enemy. I don't think that's simply an abusive relationship. I also don't think Hal have a blind spot for Sinestro. He never truly let down his guard to Sinestro.
No intention to persuade you. You're free to stick with your point of view which I think is reasonable. But I just want to say Hal's complex friendship with Sinestro is one of the reasons that I like this character. So that was not a bad move to me.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Because this was the Green Lantern storyline and Ollie or Barry was not included? Geoff Johns was obsessed with Sinestro that's not a secret. But that did not stop him from making earth lanterns' relationships close more than ever. Guy Gardner had used to be a prick but under Johns' run he was portrayed considerate and willing to forgive and would stand out for Hal. Hal had been lukewarm to Kyle but Johns let him guide Kyle. We can also see Hal often had heart-to-heart talks with John who was always his reliable backup force. 
> Although I do agree Tom should be promoted more. I miss the trinity of Hal, Carol and Tom.
> Sinestro have saved Hal's life many times after they became enemy. I don't think that's simply an abusive relationship. I also don't think Hal have a blind spot for Sinestro. He never truly let down his guard to Sinestro.
> No intention to persuade you. You're free to stick with your point of view which I think is reasonable. But I just want to say Hal's complex friendship with Sinestro is one of the reasons that I like this character. So that was not a bad move to me.


I appreciate your passion for the character dynamic.

----------


## Johnny

Horns up.

----------


## Frontier

Where's Aquaman  :Confused: ?

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't think Hal's ability to forgive is brought up enough by the writers. I don't think Hal is a bleeding heart, but he does have a big heart.
> 
> I just don't think pinning for Sinestro was a good move. I think Hal suffers from PIS in regards to Sinestro. You mentioned all those best friends, yet Geoff spent the lion share of his run with Hal mostly focused on Sinestro. That's a near decade of Hal not really interacting with those who truly loved him over the bastard that steps on people to gain power.
> 
> I respect where you are coming from. Hal & Sinestro could be the superhero versions of the Doctor (Who) & the Master. The writing did not do a sufficient job to build on that, imo.


I think one of my problems with the Sinestro/Hal relationship... is that it is a big fat retcon without any actual basis. Not only is it a retcon, but it's one that just seems to take center stage all the time... 

Before Johns got involved THIS was the Hal/Sinestro relationship...

Originally, Sinestro went evil and was booted out of the corps before Hal even joined. He was the big scary boogeyman that was the warning to other Lanterns. 

Sinestro HATED the guardians and wanted them all dead... He hated HAL, because Hal was the one that kept getting in his way. 

Sinestro was space hitler without any sympathetic bonds to Hal and was CONSTANTLY trying to murder him and ruin his life. 

The GLcorps eventually executed him because he wiped out Kilowog's species. 


POST Crisis... 

Retconned Origin showed that Sinestro trained Hal for LESS THAN 90 Days before Hal turned him in to the guardians. 

Also, he was still Dead in the present up till Emerald Twilight where he showed up for a few pages and Hal snapped his neck. 


Soooo yeah, now the whole best buddies ex-partners father-figure thing seems REALLY dumb to me. They're not friends. Sinestro has straight up murdered a lot of Hal's friends. There's good hearted forgivness, and then there's PIS.

----------


## Frontier

I still enjoy their current dynamic, although maybe that's just because I enjoy complex personal relationships between Archenemies  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

also, wasn't kilowog more of a trainor to hal than sinestro was.

----------


## phantom1592

> also, wasn't kilowog more of a trainor to hal than sinestro was.


Yep. Kilowog ran the boot camp and was the GL trainer that put the rookies through Hell. Frankly Emerald Dawn II was a weird story in it's own right and not particularly well received. Between having Hal complete his training... and Save the Corp accomplishing what nobody thought ANYONE was capable in Emerald Dawn I... to having Sinestro show to suddenly 'complete' his training while he was sitting in jail for drunk driving with Guy Gardner as his Lawyer in II it was a really weird story. 

Loved the artwork though. MD Bright was always one of my favorite GL artists.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Folks...what works best.....slim & ripped Hal....or bodybuilder Hal?

For me, I never saw the need for Hal to be overly bulky.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think one of my problems with the Sinestro/Hal relationship... is that it is a big fat retcon without any actual basis. Not only is it a retcon, but it's one that just seems to take center stage all the time... 
> 
> Before Johns got involved THIS was the Hal/Sinestro relationship...
> 
> Originally, Sinestro went evil and was booted out of the corps before Hal even joined. He was the big scary boogeyman that was the warning to other Lanterns. 
> 
> Sinestro HATED the guardians and wanted them all dead... He hated HAL, because Hal was the one that kept getting in his way. 
> 
> Sinestro was space hitler without any sympathetic bonds to Hal and was CONSTANTLY trying to murder him and ruin his life. 
> ...


Damn, I wish I could have broke it down like this. I'm traveling on the same emerald boat with you, plus I came equipped with Dramamine.

----------


## phantom1592

> Folks...what works best.....slim & ripped Hal....or bodybuilder Hal?
> 
> For me, I never saw the need for Hal to be overly bulky.


For me it's 'super hero physique' 


162262552215_1.jpg
262448185119_1.jpg

Not too ripped, but no physical slouch either. He's a guy that's physically fit but doesn't work too hard at it. Not out benchpressing every day, but still quite capable of taking off the ring and punching people into submission.

----------


## HAN9000

> also, wasn't kilowog more of a trainor to hal than sinestro was.


I think the common notion is Hal was trained by Kilowog and mentored by Sinestro. Hal said that in a DCUO CG video. There's a nuance between those.

----------


## jbmasta

> Folks...what works best.....slim & ripped Hal....or bodybuilder Hal?
> 
> For me, I never saw the need for Hal to be overly bulky.


He was in the airforce, so would have needed to be in physically fit condition. Flying aircraft, the pilot's weight is an important factor. Certainly a bulky pilot, regardless of whether that bulk is fat or muscle, could make or break an opportunity to get in the air in Hal's line of work. The Green Lantern lifestyle doesn't lend itself to lots of time in the gym, since there's more often patrolling or a crisis to fight.

----------


## HAN9000

From a reader's comment of sliver age comics:
ba0c492cgw1evvbe7y7k1j20gc02c3zm.jpg
Hal's slim from day one.
BTW, Hal is the slimmest member of JL (except for Diana) in n52.

----------


## HAN9000

> POST Crisis... 
> 
> Retconned Origin showed that Sinestro trained Hal for LESS THAN 90 Days before Hal turned him in to the guardians. 
> 
> Soooo yeah, now the whole best buddies ex-partners father-figure thing seems REALLY dumb to me. They're not friends. Sinestro has straight up murdered a lot of Hal's friends. There's good hearted forgivness, and then there's PIS.


I agree the stories presented their "sweet old times" is flimsy so far. Geoff Johns was originally planned to write Secret Origin 2 with more content of Sinestro. I think that would make more sense of the Hal/Sinestro relationship. Hope one day he will come back and fulfill it.

----------


## silly

> From a reader's comment of sliver age comics:
> ba0c492cgw1evvbe7y7k1j20gc02c3zm.jpg
> Hal's slim from day one.
> BTW, Hal is the slimmest member of JL (except for Diana) in n52.


i think, next to diana, barry should be the slimmest member of jl.

----------


## silly

> For me it's 'super hero physique' 
> 
> 
> 162262552215_1.jpg
> 262448185119_1.jpg
> 
> Not too ripped, but no physical slouch either. He's a guy that's physically fit but doesn't work too hard at it. Not out benchpressing every day, but still quite capable of taking off the ring and punching people into submission.


i remember reading somewhere that hal a nice right hook, that even oliver could recognize.

----------


## phantom1592

> i think, next to diana, barry should be the slimmest member of jl.


I could see the argument for Barry having a lean build like a 'runner'.

----------


## HAN9000

> i think, next to diana, barry should be the slimmest member of jl.


The first volume of n52 Justice League had the weights and heights listed in the back
Superman 6' 3" 235 lbs
Batman 6' 2" 210 lbs
Green Lantern (Hal Jordan) 6' 2" 186 lbs
Flash (Barry Allen) 5' 11" 179 lbs
Wonder Woman 6' 0" 165 lbs
Aquaman 6' 1" 325 lbs
Cyborg 6' 5" 385 lbs

Hal's BMI is 23.9. Barry's is 25.0.
So Hal is the slimmest male in n52 JL.

----------


## Johnny

> For me it's 'super hero physique' 
> 
> Not too ripped, but no physical slouch either. He's a guy that's physically fit but doesn't work too hard at it. Not out benchpressing every day, but still quite capable of taking off the ring and punching people into submission.


I guess artists Lee Bermejo are fans of benchpressing Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The first volume of n52 Justice League had the weights and heights listed in the back
> Superman 6' 3" 235 lbs
> Batman 6' 2" 210 lbs
> Green Lantern (Hal Jordan) 6' 2" 186 lbs
> Flash (Barry Allen) 5' 11" 179 lbs
> Wonder Woman 6' 0" 165 lbs
> Aquaman 6' 1" 325 lbs
> Cyborg 6' 5" 385 lbs
> 
> ...


I always felt Hal should be less bulkier than Bats, Hawkman, and even Aquaman. Kal & MM are in a totally different weight class, imo.

I think only Kilowog works best as a massive GL, imo.

I dunno, but I would think Cyborg would be much heavier.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Because this was the Green Lantern storyline and Ollie or Barry was not included? Geoff Johns was obsessed with Sinestro that's not a secret. But that did not stop him from making earth lanterns' relationships close more than ever. Guy Gardner had used to be a prick but under Johns' run he was portrayed considerate and willing to forgive and would stand out for Hal. Hal had been lukewarm to Kyle but Johns let him guide Kyle. We can also see Hal often had heart-to-heart talks with John who was always his reliable backup force. 
> Although I do agree Tom should be promoted more. I miss the trinity of Hal, Carol and Tom.
> Sinestro have saved Hal's life many times after they became enemy. I don't think that's simply an abusive relationship. I also don't think Hal have a blind spot for Sinestro. He never truly let down his guard to Sinestro.
> No intention to persuade you. You're free to stick with your point of view which I think is reasonable. But I just want to say Hal's complex friendship with Sinestro is one of the reasons that I like this character. So that was not a bad move to me.


I agree with all of this. I never saw as some sort of Half always chasing after Sinestro, hell Sinestro created his corp to change how the GL operates in the universe.

----------


## Sirzechs

> I always felt Hal should be less bulkier than Bats, Hawkman, and even Aquaman. Kal & MM are in a totally different weight class, imo.
> 
> I think only Kilowog works best as a massive GL, imo.
> 
> I dunno, but I would think Cyborg would be much heavier.


Cyborg would be way lighter now.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


Great scene that show us who Hal is.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> I could see the argument for Barry having a lean build like a 'runner'.


I like how Alan Davis depicted the various Leaguers body types.

----------


## silly

would be really nice if CW did.

http://screenrant.com/legends-of-tom...eded-season-3/

----------


## silly

> I always felt Hal should be less bulkier than Bats, Hawkman, and even Aquaman. Kal & MM are in a totally different weight class, imo.
> 
> I think only Kilowog works best as a massive GL, imo.
> 
> I dunno, but I would think Cyborg would be much heavier.


GLTAS was really awesome. My ONLY nitpick was Kilowog should have been bigger.

Great show, great Hal characterization.

----------


## jbmasta

> I could see the argument for Barry having a lean build like a 'runner'.


Plus his sped up metabolism would burn off any fat. Barry can eat all he wants and still come out with a six pack. A lean runner's build is more streamlined anyway, much more than a bulky build like Superman has. Barry isn't a bruiser, he's more precise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> GLTAS was really awesome. My ONLY nitpick was Kilowog should have been bigger.
> 
> Great show, great Hal characterization.


GLTAS & "First Flight" are my favorite Hal Jordan presentations outside the comics. Writers should follow those depictions when crafting Hal Jordan stories, imo.

GLTAS made the clear distinctions between Hal & Guy without either one looking like complete jerks.

This is my favorite image of the modern Kilowog. He should be massive GL.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

It seems like every month I get this bad feeling after the sales figures are released and we see the GL books drop a tiny bit.  Just wondering what might actually boost those numbers.  Maybe if DC actually promoted Hal a little better... not being in the Justice League is borderline insane.  But I kinda feel like this one needs a Geoff Johns level shakeup.  I don't mean literally Geoff Johns, I mean it needs some new voice to come in and bring some fresh ideas.  But that won't happen until Rebirth has run its course.

----------


## Frontier

> It seems like every month I get this bad feeling after the sales figures are released and we see the GL books drop a tiny bit.  Just wondering what might actually boost those numbers.  Maybe if DC actually promoted Hal a little better... not being in the Justice League is borderline insane.  But I kinda feel like this one needs a Geoff Johns level shakeup.  I don't mean literally Geoff Johns, I mean it needs some new voice to come in and bring some fresh ideas.  But that won't happen until Rebirth has run its course.


We might see a crossover between the book and _Green Lanterns_ to boost sales. 

I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet, to be honest.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> We might see a crossover between the book and _Green Lanterns_ to boost sales. 
> 
> I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet, to be honest.


Yeah, but you might have to include another title in that crossover... JLA?  Given the way its been constructed, Earth GLs - Space GLs - Never the two shall meet, it's not that surprising.  Just a very questionable decision to set things up the way they are.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, but you might have to include another title in that crossover... JLA?  Given the way its been constructed, Earth GLs - Space GLs - Never the two shall meet, it's not that surprising.  Just a very questionable decision to set things up the way they are.


I actually see the sense of having a GL book set in space and one on Earth, and we've just recently seen _Green Lanterns_ "catch up" with the other book, more or less.

----------


## Johnny

> It seems like every month I get this bad feeling after the sales figures are released and we see the GL books drop a tiny bit.  Just wondering what might actually boost those numbers.  Maybe if DC actually promoted Hal a little better... not being in the Justice League is borderline insane.  But I kinda feel like this one needs a Geoff Johns level shakeup.  I don't mean literally Geoff Johns, I mean it needs some new voice to come in and bring some fresh ideas.  But that won't happen until Rebirth has run its course.


Jess and Simon are in the Justice League, that doesn't help their book's sales. From what I saw of the recent sales numbers, both HJ issues actually outsold GLs this past month. I do agree that some kind of shake-up needs to happen to the GL line though and probably sooner rather than later.


By the way Green Arrow #30 as expected would have Ollie team up with Hal, while here's the cover to #31. Can't wait!

----------


## Frontier

The solicits were right-on about how long we've been waiting for this  :Wink: .

----------


## vartox

It's awesome that Hal and Ollie get to team up again! Between that, Flash 23-24 and Dark Days it's nice to see Hal around the DCU again.




> It seems like every month I get this bad feeling after the sales figures are released and we see the GL books drop a tiny bit.  Just wondering what might actually boost those numbers.  Maybe if DC actually promoted Hal a little better... not being in the Justice League is borderline insane.  But I kinda feel like this one needs a Geoff Johns level shakeup.  I don't mean literally Geoff Johns, I mean it needs some new voice to come in and bring some fresh ideas.  But that won't happen until Rebirth has run its course.


I eagerly await the day somebody replaces Venditti on GL :/ I was not a fan of of his previous GL run at all and while I think Hal n Pals is a massive improvement it's still not a book I enjoy that much.




> We might see a crossover between the book and _Green Lanterns_ to boost sales. 
> 
> I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet, to be honest.


HJGLC #13 had that big splash page with the Volthoom rings, I've been assuming that will be a crossover between the two books since Volthoom/Power Ring is more GLs' territory currently. I am surprised they have held off this long, though.

----------


## liwanag

> Jess and Simon are in the Justice League, that doesn't help their book's sales. From what I saw of the recent sales numbers, both HJ issues actually outsold GLs this past month. I do agree that some kind of shake-up needs to happen to the GL line though and probably sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> By the way Green Arrow #30 as expected would have Ollie team up with Hal, while here's the cover to #31. Can't wait!


maybe it is. maybe green lanterns would have lower sales if jess and simon werent in the jl book.

excited for a hal ollie team up.

----------


## Johnny

> HJGLC #13 had that big splash page with the Volthoom rings, I've been assuming that will be a crossover between the two books since Volthoom/Power Ring is more GLs' territory currently. I am surprised they have held off this long, though.


I actually applaud them for that. Those constant crossovers are one of the things that constantly plagued the New 52 GL titles.

----------


## Johnny

> maybe it is. maybe green lanterns would have lower sales if jess and simon werent in the jl book.


I'm honestly not sure. Cyborg's book for instance sells less than 15K, I doubt it gets any boost from JL. lol

----------


## HAN9000

> It seems like every month I get this bad feeling after the sales figures are released and we see the GL books drop a tiny bit.  *Just wondering what might actually boost those numbers.*  Maybe if DC actually promoted Hal a little better... not being in the Justice League is borderline insane.  But I kinda feel like this one needs a Geoff Johns level shakeup.  I don't mean literally Geoff Johns, I mean it needs some new voice to come in and bring some fresh ideas.  But that won't happen until Rebirth has run its course.


Get rid of Venditti, obviously.

----------


## Frontier

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm pro-keeping Venditti  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Guess that'll make me the minority here...

----------


## HAN9000

> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm pro-keeping Venditti .


Because you are insensitive to Venditti's disdain for Hal?

----------


## Frontier

> Because you are insensitive to Venditti's disdain for Hal?


Because I don't believe he does disdain Hal, at least now  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HAN9000

> Because I don't believe he does disdain Hal, at least now .


Do I need to analyze it for you?

----------


## Frontier

> Do I need to analyze it for you?


Uh...no? I'm not saying he has a perfect track record with Hal but I've been pretty happy with what we've been getting so far with Rebirth. 

We can just agree to disagree  :Smile: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> Uh...no? I'm not saying he has a perfect track record with Hal but I've been pretty happy with what we've been getting so far with Rebirth. 
> 
> We can just agree to disagree .


I agree with Frontier. And I dropped the book for the first time since the Kyle era when Venditti was writing the book and making Hal look like an ass as leader of the GLC.

Also, super happy to see so much Hal lately between Flash, Metal, planet of the apes, star trek and now reteaming with Ollie!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I was just thinking about that scene the other day.

How old was Hal?

I keep thinking Hal was younger than Bruce when his dad's plane exploded.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Another funny thing I was thinking about was Hal's mother.

I believe Hal practices a big deal of hero worship of his father, yet he had a very complicated relationship with his mother.

My memory might be off with Geoff's revised origin, so feel free to correct me.

Mom Jordan did not want Hal to fly. He disobeyed her, and joined the Air Force, thus creating a strained relationship. When she is close to death, Hal punches out his Superior Officer (something he would do years later as GL which is pretty funny), in order to get discharged & be by her side. I think he was too late which ticked off his older brother, IIRC.

That is some complicated family stuff!

One of the reasons I feel Hal should be on Earth is to revisit stuff like that. I don't think enough has been done exploring Hal's relationship with his mother.

I don't know if Geoff intended to, but Hal's relationship problems with Carol is awfully reminiscent with the stuff with his mom.

Even with allies & Bros (Barry, John Stewart, Allan Scott, & Bats), Hal is often seen as unreliable (whether that is justified is debatable).

Is it possible that Hal's relationship woes (letting people down) come from his unresolved dynamic with his mother? 

Hal walks that very thin line between between following his dream, being a protector of life, and being reliable to the people he loves.

He tries to do the right thing, and be available for everyone, but he's only human.

This might be the one motive (outside of Sinestro's Parallax conspiracy) I can see behind the debacle called Emerald Twilight.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

At this point, we've pretty much weeded out the casual readers and I'd say most of the 32K people buying the books are the diehard fans.  If Venditti left the book tomorrow, I probably wouldn't be too heartbroken.  I'd be disappointed since I think his run seems to be leading up to a payoff that we'd never see.  But who knows?  Sometimes issues go by without any reminders of what's going on or what we're building towards, if anything.  One thing Johns did really well was he always kept the looming threat in everyone's minds.  There was a feeling like you had to read every issue.  Right now, it just jumps from one story to the next unrelated story.  I feel like I could drop the book and pick it back up whenever this big event happens and not miss a beat.

20 or so issues into rebirth and I have mixed feelings.  You can look back and see some interesting ideas, but nothing feels significant.  Even the team up with the yellows doesn't feel as big as it should.  Maybe it's because there was no pressing motivation for the two sides to join forces.  I think the best we got was a generic "join forces and we can do more good."  It's not like Darkseid was on the horizon and the only way to stop him is this team up.  There's no urgency, so when they do eventually split up, it doesn't feel that significant.

My advice to Venditti, having written precisely zero comic books myself, would be this:
Try harder.  Make me feel like you didn't write this story over the weekend.  Remind us of why these characters are doing what they're doing.  And stop using hacky dialog shouts on those splash pages.  "Fire it up!"  "Let's go!"  "It's clobberin' time!"  Maybe the last one was from something else.  The point is, it doesn't have to be "cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war" but you're a writer.  Try coming up with something worth reading.

----------


## mrumsey

> Another funny thing I was thinking about was Hal's mother.
> 
> I believe Hal practices a big deal of hero worship of his father, yet he had a very complicated relationship with his mother.
> 
> My memory might be off with Geoff's revised origin, so feel free to correct me.
> 
> Mom Jordan did not want Hal to fly. He disobeyed her, and joined the Air Force, thus creating a strained relationship. When she is close to death, Hal punches out his Superior Officer (something he would do years later as GL which is pretty funny), in order to get discharged & be by her side. I think he was too late which ticked off his older brother, IIRC.
> 
> That is some complicated family stuff!
> ...


Great post - I think that Hal has a great depth of character for similar reasons.  I think that the unresolved relationship with his mother, and through that his whole family, is why Hal distances himself from getting too close to people in general.  I also think Hal seeing how his father's occupation impacted the relationship with his wife is one reason why Hal doesn't maintain a relationship with women.  He avoids emotional intimacy so he doesn't create the same sort of relationship dynamic he saw with his parents and instead seeks to satisfy his needs for physical intimacy with the quick and easy way out where there are no emotional strings attached.  The tragedy is in that Hal really does love Carol but sabotages the relationship so it cannot succeed when in truth he might very well find that Carol is stronger than he thinks.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## HAN9000

> Another funny thing I was thinking about was Hal's mother.
> 
> I believe Hal practices a big deal of hero worship of his father, yet he had a very complicated relationship with his mother.
> 
> My memory might be off with Geoff's revised origin, so feel free to correct me.
> 
> Mom Jordan did not want Hal to fly. He disobeyed her, and joined the Air Force, thus creating a strained relationship. When she is close to death, Hal punches out his Superior Officer (something he would do years later as GL which is pretty funny), in order to get discharged & be by her side. I think he was too late which ticked off his older brother, IIRC.
> 
> That is some complicated family stuff!
> ...


Hal's mother have nothing to do with ET... Because Hal actually had good relationship with his mother before Johns era. Jessica Jordan supported Hal's pilot career in Emerald Dawn. They had some interaction when he was the Spectre. She was considerate and called him "Hally" (which I think is a cute nickname).

----------


## jbmasta

> Hal's mother have nothing to do with ET... Because Hal actually had good relationship with his mother before Johns era. Jessica Jordan supported Hal's pilot career in Emerald Dawn. They had some interaction when he was the Spectre. She was considerate and called him "Hally" (which I think is a cute nickname).


Plus Halley's Comet. Who flies through space?

----------


## liwanag

> Great post - I think that Hal has a great depth of character for similar reasons.  I think that the unresolved relationship with his mother, and through that his whole family, is why Hal distances himself from getting too close to people in general.  I also think Hal seeing how his father's occupation impacted the relationship with his wife is one reason why Hal doesn't maintain a relationship with women.  He avoids emotional intimacy so he doesn't create the same sort of relationship dynamic he saw with his parents and instead seeks to satisfy his needs for physical intimacy with the quick and easy way out where there are no emotional strings attached.  The tragedy is in that Hal really does love Carol but sabotages the relationship so it cannot succeed when in truth he might very well find that Carol is stronger than he thinks.


Another great post. I would love to see Hal's history be explored. I feel that were missing sò much potential in favor of space drama.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Great post - I think that Hal has a great depth of character for similar reasons.  I think that the unresolved relationship with his mother, and through that his whole family, is why Hal distances himself from getting too close to people in general.  I also think Hal seeing how his father's occupation impacted the relationship with his wife is one reason why Hal doesn't maintain a relationship with women.  He avoids emotional intimacy so he doesn't create the same sort of relationship dynamic he saw with his parents and instead seeks to satisfy his needs for physical intimacy with the quick and easy way out where there are no emotional strings attached.  The tragedy is in that Hal really does love Carol but sabotages the relationship so it cannot succeed when in truth he might very well find that Carol is stronger than he thinks.


This dynamic is way more interesting (and makes way more sense) than the umpteenth "I need to find myself" crap.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal's mother have nothing to do with ET... Because Hal actually had good relationship with his mother before Johns era. Jessica Jordan supported Hal's pilot career in Emerald Dawn. They had some interaction when he was the Spectre. She was considerate and called him "Hally" (which I think is a cute nickname).


My post is about the Johns' era starting with the first "Rebirth" & "Secret Origins". Johns added heavy retcons to ET, so I included that.

Keep in mind that this all speculation on my part.

Once upon a time, plenty of DC heroes had really great relationships with their parents....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Another great post. I would love to see Hal's history be explored. I feel that were missing sò much potential in favor of space drama.


All space drama all the time is no bueno.

----------


## Johnny

It's on.

----------


## Frontier

Hard Travellin' Heroes back together ya'll  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> Hard Travellin' Heroes back together ya'll .


Finally...

----------


## Thoth

Great to see this thread! Always been a Hal fan since the early 70s. Nice! Fun reading.

----------


## liwanag

> 


Not the usual style of anime I'm used to...

----------


## liwanag

> Great to see this thread! Always been a Hal fan since the early 70s. Nice! Fun reading.


Welcome to message boards. I started in the 90's myself, and a lot of epic back issues I've read were from the 70's.

----------


## Thoth

> Welcome to message boards. I started in the 90's myself, and a lot of epic back issues I've read were from the 70's.


Thanks! Much appreciated!

----------


## Frontier

Welcome to the boards Thoth. Hope you enjoy the experience  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag

Has Hal appeared yet on JL Action? My hope of seeing Hal in multiple episodes is looking slim.

----------


## Frontier

> Has Hal appeared yet on JL Action? My hope of seeing Hal in multiple episodes is looking slim.


I think he's been confirmed to show up in an episode title "Ringer" alongside The Atom  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> I think he's been confirmed to show up in an episode title "Ringer" alongside The Atom .


Good to know. I was hoping that Hal would be a regular in this show... but it seems I would be just lucky if he gets one episode..

----------


## Frontier

> Good to know. I was hoping that Hal would be a regular in this show... but it seems I would be just lucky if he gets one episode..


The only real regulars are the Trinity. Though the guest heroes with the most consistent appearances are Firestorm and Cyborg. 

If it's any consolation, The Flash and other major appearances hasn't appeared that much either. We're still also waiting on Supergirl's appearance.

----------


## liwanag

> The only real regulars are the Trinity. Though the guest heroes with the most consistent appearances are Firestorm and Cyborg. 
> 
> If it's any consolation, The Flash and other major appearances hasn't appeared that much either. We're still also waiting on Supergirl's appearance.


Just remembered another gripe I have... Hal not looking like Hal in the screen shots I saw...

I did notice Cyborg appearing a lot...

----------


## Johnny

I've only seen a few episodes. Seems like a fun show.

----------


## Frontier

> I've only seen a few episodes. Seems like a fun show.


I've seen all the US aired episodes. And it is  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Johnny

Things used to be so simple, weren't they. lol

----------


## dreyga2000

> Things used to be so simple, weren't they. lol


Man, those guys were real good buds back in the day

----------


## liwanag

> Things used to be so simple, weren't they. lol


Nice to think thst Carol and Iris were friends too.

----------


## jbmasta

> I've seen all the US aired episodes. And it is .


It brings in more obscure or not so high profile characters like Space Cabbie, and even John Constantine has made an appearance!

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I gotta check out the other episodes. Unfortunately I'm thinking it's going to get canned. People say CN barely promotes it and they already announced Super Hero Girls for 2018. Would they really have 3 DC shows?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Things used to be so simple, weren't they. lol


Is this Gil Kane artwork?

Something about Carol's eyes screams Gil Kane to me.

I might be a total sleaze for thinking this, but....

These panels put the impression in my mind that while Iris & Barry clearly are more stable.....Carol & Hal probably have way more fun behind closed doors.

----------


## liwanag

> It brings in more obscure or not so high profile characters like Space Cabbie, and even John Constantine has made an appearance!


I'll support any show that promotes DC characters besides the trinity. So much potential with the treasure trove of DCcharacters.

Of course I would'nt mind if Green Lantern gets a big piece of the pie....

----------


## jbmasta

> I'll support any show that promotes DC characters besides the trinity. So much potential with the treasure trove of DCcharacters.
> 
> Of course I would'nt mind if Green Lantern gets a big piece of the pie....


The Red Lanterns have appeared in an episode along with Lobo.

----------


## Johnny

> Is this Gil Kane artwork?
> 
> Something about Carol's eyes screams Gil Kane to me.
> 
> I might be a total sleaze for thinking this, but....
> 
> These panels put the impression in my mind that while Iris & Barry clearly are more stable.....Carol & Hal probably have way more fun behind closed doors.


Yep, it's Green Lantern #43 from March '66, so it's gotta be Gil Kane. Still can't believe creators used to do a 50-100 issues run back then like nobody's business.

----------


## Johnny

Hal: Rollin' in my 5.0, with my rag-top down so my hair can blow. The girlies were on stand by, waving just to say hi.
Carol: Did you stop?!
Hal: No, I just drove by, I kept on.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'll support any show that promotes DC characters besides the trinity. So much potential with the treasure trove of DCcharacters.
> 
> Of course I would'nt mind if Green Lantern gets a big piece of the pie....


I thought that was the new set-up following Blackest Night.

It felt incredibly new seeing Hal, Barry, MM, Ray Palmer, Carter Hall, Arthur, Mera (I think this was her first real push), & Ralph get the spotlight in such a mega-story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yep, it's Green Lantern #43 from March '66, so it's gotta be Gil Kane. Still can't believe creators used to do a 50-100 issues run back then like nobody's business.


Gil Kane was one of the greats, for sure.

The Hal/Carol dynamic is just....crazy.

The Hal hair was always on point!

Poppa Jordan's jack is no where in sight.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal: Rollin' in my 5.0, with my rag-top down so my hair can blow. The girlies were on stand by, waving just to say hi.
> Carol: Did you stop?!
> Hal: No, I just drove by, I kept on.


You are so wrong quoting lyrics from......Robert Matthew Van Winkle.

On a side note, Hal's ring hand serves equally well as a pimp hand towards suckas who worship evil's might, and a love hand for scantily clad brunettes.

----------


## Johnny

> You are so wrong quoting lyrics from......Robert Matthew Van Winkle.
> 
> On a side note, Hal's ring hand serves equally well as a pimp hand towards suckas who worship evil's might, and a love hand for scantily clad brunettes.


I know dude, It's Sunday and I'm bored out of my mind. In all fairness, quoting Vanilla Ice isn't nearly the worst thing I've done on a lazy Sunday. lol At least Hal didn't tell her the girlies were wearing less than bikinis...

----------


## Anthony Shaw



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I know dude, It's Sunday and I'm bored out of my mind. In all fairness, quoting Vanilla Ice isn't nearly the worst thing I've done on a lazy Sunday. lol At least Hal didn't tell her the girlies were wearing less than bikinis...


On a funny note, I somehow see a weird connection between Hal & Robbie.

Vanilla Ice could have easily played Hal in the New 52 Justice League story is Ryan Reynolds was not available for a live action adaptation. The animation version of Hal that showed in the JL: War could have been Vanilla Ice, too.

Gross....

----------


## Johnny

>

----------


## Johnny

> On a funny note, I somehow see a weird connection between Hal & Robbie.
> 
> Vanilla Ice could have easily played Hal in the New 52 Justice League story is Ryan Reynolds was not available for a live action adaptation. The animation version of Hal that showed in the JL: War could have been Vanilla Ice, too.
> 
> Gross....


Considering what kind of clown they made him in those New 52 films, a casting like that would've almost made sense. Word to your mother Darkseid...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal: Rollin' in my 5.0, with my rag-top down so my hair can blow. The girlies were on stand by, waving just to say hi.
> Carol: Did you stop?!
> Hal: No, I just drove by, I kept on.


Ok nerds, now we have to petition DC to change Carol's address to A1A Beachfront Avenue.

----------


## liwanag

Vanilla Ice has taken over Hal's thread.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...tern-corps-23/

I'm glad Sora is getting some attention.  There's no way this romance with Kyle will possibly end well.  I'm not super thrilled with how Hal's portrayed, John could show him a little more respect than to talk down to him like a parent.  And I hope Kyle doesn't fall into that cliche self sabotaging thing that his relationships seem to always get into (except with Carol of course).  The formula is the same, both are super happy but Kyle has some stupid ass thing come up and he pretty much forces the other person's hand in breaking up with him.  Or she's stuffed in a fridge.  So this time, I'm rooting for some extra character development where maybe he can learn not to be a douchebag and force a breakup.

----------


## Frontier

I actually have to wonder how Soranik will react to knowing Sarko was her and Kyle's son. Will she lay into Kyle for not telling her or because he was trying to push her to become a GL again because of it? 

John seems to be pinning a lot of hopes on this whole GL/Sinestro Corps. combination thing, and willing to do anything to keep it together. Once everything blows up I don't think that's going to look good for his status as leader. 

It's nice to see Hal caring about his buddies...although I think that's going to end up backfiring in this arc  :Frown: .

----------


## Johnny

> Vanilla Ice has taken over Hal's thread.


Oh god, what have I done. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Considering what kind of clown they made him in those New 52 films, a casting like that would've almost made sense. *Word to your mother Darkseid...*

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh god, what have I done. lol


I got it out my system now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I actually have to wonder how Soranik will react to knowing Sarko was her and Kyle's son. Will she lay into Kyle for not telling her or because he was trying to push her to become a GL again because of it? 
> 
> John seems to be pinning a lot of hopes on this whole GL/Sinestro Corps. combination thing, and willing to do anything to keep it together. Once everything blows up I don't think that's going to look good for his status as leader. 
> 
> *It's nice to see Hal caring about his buddies*...although I think that's going to end up backfiring in this arc .


Historically, Hal does look after his loved ones.

----------


## Johnny

> Historically, Hal does look after his loved ones.


Which is another reason the notion of Hal Jordan being unreliable makes no sense.

----------


## liwanag

If GLC is scheduled still for 2020, shouldn't we have casting soon, sometime this year?

----------


## Johnny

Possibly, but I'm not terribly excited about it. They made it perfectly clear what they think of Hal Jordan already. Fuck them.

----------


## Sirzechs

> Possibly, but I'm not terribly excited about it. They made it perfectly clear what they think of Hal Jordan already. Fuck them.


When did this happen?

----------


## Johnny

> When did this happen?


2011. Then they booted him from the Justice League movie. What more proof do I need.

----------


## HAN9000

> http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...tern-corps-23/
>  I'm not super thrilled with how Hal's portrayed, John could show him a little more respect than to talk down to him like a parent.


Glad I'm not the only one noticed that. And it's not the first time that kind of things happened under Venditti's run. Apparently he is emphasizing John outranks Hal in every issue.

----------


## HAN9000

> If GLC is scheduled still for 2020, shouldn't we have casting soon, sometime this year?


They have more urgent things to handle. They even haven't got a director for the Flash which is scheduled to come out in 2018.

----------


## Frontier

> Glad I'm not the only one noticed that. And it's not the first time that kind of things happened under Venditti's run. *Apparently he is emphasizing John outranks Hal in every issue*.


He does though...

----------


## HAN9000

> He does though...


Does that need to be reminded in every way and every issue? Such as letting Hal touch Rip Hunter's ring only to get himself stung to show him lack of authority? I don't buy a comic titled Hal Jordan to see him being a wallflower outmatched by other characters. Hal is still a senior Green Lantern and the former leader. He shouldn't be treated like some random pawn.
Besides, how did John become the leader? Yeah, because Venditti is a big John fan and wants to promote him from day one. It was so long premeditated that Venditti purposely made Hal a shitty leader in n52.
BTW, I'm neither white nor man, just in case.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Which is another reason the notion of Hal Jordan being unreliable makes no sense.


I think the drama with Carol, and the shaky employment history linger like second hand smoke. In real life many would look at Hal's employment record as a sign of instability.

Hal restoring Wally's secret identity, being sympathetic towards Roy, resurrecting Oliver, and healing John of his paralysis really shows how big a heart Hal has.

Even him using the ring to temporarily restore Coast City is another example of how big the man's heart is.

I do like the dichotomy of Jordan being a really great GL, but kinda lacking in regards to plain ol' Hal. He really needs to be on Earth, full time, imo.

Now that I'm thinking of all this, why do writers continue giving Kyle these god-like power boosts?

I'd rather see Hal get that type of power again, at least temporarily.

Let's see Hal flex this power without being influenced by the yellow bug.

Hal would do a lot of things most of us would agree with.

Plus, he'd give a lot of people the blues, namely Sinestro & Bats.

No one would know if his actions were selfish, altruistic, or if he was in danger of becoming a cosmic menace.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Does that need to be reminded in every way and every issue? Such as letting Hal touch Rip Hunter's ring only to get himself stung to show him lack of authority? I don't buy a comic titled Hal Jordan to see him being a wallflower outmatched by other characters. Hal is still a senior Green Lantern and the former leader. He shouldn't be treated like some random pawn.
> Besides, how did John become the leader? Yeah, because Venditti is a big John fan and wants to promote him from day one. It was so long premeditated that Venditti purposely made Hal a shitty leader in n52.
> BTW, I'm neither white nor man, just in case.


I might not share the same vitriol, but I do agree with this.  John and Hal's relationship has become more of a drill sergeant and private than close friends who've worked together for years.  And this sort of brings me to one of my overall complaints about Venditti's portrayal of Hal.  He's become this passive character that does nothing but react to things around him.  We don't really know what's driving Hal because all he does is follow orders and wait for shit to go wrong.  He's pretty much only ever done anything because someone told him to.  So... why is Hal still wearing the ring?  What's driving him?  You can ask that about any character in the Corp but there's only one character who's got his name on the cover of the book.

----------


## Frontier

> I might not share the same vitriol, but I do agree with this.  John and Hal's relationship has become more of a drill sergeant and private than close friends who've worked together for years.  And this sort of brings me to one of my overall complaints about Venditti's portrayal of Hal.  He's become this passive character that does nothing but react to things around him.  We don't really know what's driving Hal because all he does is follow orders and wait for shit to go wrong.  He's pretty much only ever done anything because someone told him to.  So... why is Hal still wearing the ring?  What's driving him?  You can ask that about any character in the Corp but there's only one character who's got his name on the cover of the book.


Do we really need to ask why Hal is still wearing a ring at this point? It's because he's a hero, plain and simple. 

I mean, I think we've gone into Hal's motivations enough in the past decade or so that we don't need to see that brought up again. He simply does good because he likes doing it and that's his role as a GL. The same goes for practically every Superhero who's not Batman, where we need to be reminded of his dead parents practically every month. 

I don't think Venditti's Hal is a passive character because when something needs to be done, he does it. 

And John and Hal's conflict just strikes me as the natural progression of John adjusting to being the leader and how that conflicts with Hal being Hal. But they haven't been as close as they were since John's left, particularly when they started pushing Guy and John as best friends (which also came at the expense of Guy's friendship with Kyle).

----------


## Johnny

Well shit.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/wp-cont...Van-Sciver.jpg

----------


## yohyoi

Hal > John any day of the week. I want Hal to return to the Justice League too.

----------


## Sirzechs

I hate that they felt the need to cover up Soranik

----------


## Johnny

Well, I guess DC doesn't want another faux outrage by so-called feminist activists who get their panties up in a bunch for a living.

----------


## Frontier

Her Sinestro Corps. uniform still looks absurdly skintight though  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> They have more urgent things to handle. They even haven't got a director for the Flash which is scheduled to come out in 2018.


How long does it take to film a movie?

----------


## liwanag

> Does that need to be reminded in every way and every issue? Such as letting Hal touch Rip Hunter's ring only to get himself stung to show him lack of authority? I don't buy a comic titled Hal Jordan to see him being a wallflower outmatched by other characters. Hal is still a senior Green Lantern and the former leader. He shouldn't be treated like some random pawn.
> Besides, how did John become the leader? Yeah, because Venditti is a big John fan and wants to promote him from day one. It was so long premeditated that Venditti purposely made Hal a shitty leader in n52.
> BTW, I'm neither white nor man, just in case.


I'm tired of Hal being written as juvenile or immature or as a punching bag.

----------


## Sirzechs

> How long does it take to film a movie?


Not long, 2-3 months, the bulk of the time is post production.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think Venditti's Hal is a passive character because when something needs to be done, he does it.


Sitting around waiting for stuff to happen is the definition of passive.  

Granted, that's the trope most superheroes fall into.  But the interesting ones give us a little more than "me do good cuz me am good".  Maybe Hal wakes up in the morning and gets worried about X, Y or Z.  So he puts his ring on to do good, and maybe learns a little something about X, Y or Z in the process.  But right now, to me he's just punching a clock.

If you look at those old Joss Wheddon ensemble shows, you'd have your overall main premise to fight draculas or whatever.  Then each separate character had their own thing that pushed them forward.  Witchcraft or space smuggling or whatever.  I really hate saying this and hopefully someone will set my dumb ass straight, but Hal was almost more compelling when he was a renegade up through the first 5 issues of rebirth searching for the Corps.  At least then he was doing something.  Ever since rejoining the Corps, it feels like he's just sorta been present but not necessary most of the time.  

You know what... bottom line is, it's frustrating waiting for Hal's storyline to come around again after cycling through John Kyle and Guy one more time.  This has been brought up way too much so sorry for the rehash.  Anyone ever just bitch about things for no reason?

----------


## HAN9000

> Do we really need to ask why Hal is still wearing a ring at this point? It's because he's a hero, plain and simple. 
> 
> I mean, I think we've gone into Hal's motivations enough in the past decade or so that we don't need to see that brought up again. He simply does good because he likes doing it and that's his role as a GL. The same goes for practically every Superhero who's not Batman, where we need to be reminded of his dead parents practically every month. 
> 
> I don't think Venditti's Hal is a passive character because when something needs to be done, he does it.


Yet Hal himself was doubting why he was given a ring under Venditti's run. Hal asked Abin Sur why gave the ring to him. Why?? Because he was chosen. Because he is worthy. Plain and simple. Kyle doubts himself. So does Jessica, or Simon. But never should Hal have such worriment. I don't know what that plot means. Venditti never really gets into Hal's character IMO.

----------


## Frontier

> Yet Hal himself was doubting why he was given a ring under Venditti's run. Hal asked Abin Sur why gave the ring to him. Why?? Because he was chosen. Because he is worthy. Plain and simple. Kyle doubts himself. So does Jessica, or Simon. But never should Hal have such worriment. I don't know what that plot means. Venditti never really gets into Hal's character IMO.


I think that's a valid question for Hal to ask Abin Sur given it's...well, Abin Sur and their in an afterlife for Green Lanterns. 

I think Venditti gets into Hal's character enough as he can given the breakneck and action-packed pacing of the book. It may not be as in-depth as we would like, but I think it's pretty clear characterization nonetheless.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think that's a valid question for Hal to ask Abin Sur given it's...well, Abin Sur and their in an afterlife for Green Lanterns. 
> 
> I think Venditti gets into Hal's character enough as he can given the breakneck and action-packed pacing of the book. It may not be as in-depth as we would like, but I think it's pretty clear characterization nonetheless.


That's not how the ring works. Hal was CHOSEN. He knew it. Everyone knows it. 
Speaking of the afterlife, that Emerald Space is full of flaws. We can see MukMuk was there. Hal wondered what happened to the corps. MukMuk could have just told Hal they've been to another universe. Laira was there too. She was killed by Sinestro. However, Abin didn't know Sinestro betrayed the GLC? That whole thing doesn't make sense. The only explanation is that Venditti wanted to rewrite Johns' Dead Zone. And he did it without thinking logically.

----------


## liwanag

> Not long, 2-3 months, the bulk of the time is post production.


Just 2 to 3 months? So casting for GLC could wait up to 2019 I guess.

I'm still hoping that Hal appears sooner...

----------


## liwanag

Let's say the GL franchise grows and Hal gets his own title. Who would your wishlist for writer and artist be?

----------


## Johnny

Tom King or Joshua Williamson and Jason Fabok or Ivan Reis.

----------


## HAN9000

> Just 2 to 3 months? So casting for GLC could wait up to 2019 I guess.
> 
> I'm still hoping that Hal appears sooner...


The post production could be very time consuming. BVS was done filming in December of 2014. It took over a year to finish the post production. For that I think they may have problems releasing the Flash movie in time.

----------


## jbmasta

> Tom King or Joshua Williamson and Jason Fabok or Ivan Reis.


Tom King had an excellent handle on Hal in the Darkseid War one-shot. He's also got a great way of exploring new angles for old characters.

----------


## NeathBlue

> Let's say the GL franchise grows and Hal gets his own title. Who would your wishlist for writer and artist be?


If Hal does get his own title, I hope the current one he's in reverts to being titled Green Lantern and the numbering continues from whenever it changes, rather than a completely new publication.
Stewart, Guy, the Corp etc can all still appear but I'd personally like it to revert to Green Lantern.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That's not how the ring works. Hal was CHOSEN. He knew it. Everyone knows it. 
> Speaking of the afterlife, that Emerald Space is full of flaws. We can see MukMuk was there. Hal wondered what happened to the corps. MukMuk could have just told Hal they've been to another universe. Laira was there too. She was killed by Sinestro. However, Abin didn't know Sinestro betrayed the GLC? That whole thing doesn't make sense. The only explanation is that Venditti wanted to rewrite Johns' Dead Zone. And he did it without thinking logically.


Holy crap this is so true.

Well first of all, Hal has coached a bunch of rookie GLs always with the message that they are worthy.  The most recent would be Jessica.  Hal obviously knows that getting chosen by the ring isn't a mistake cause he's seen so many others chosen, even Guy.  What the GL does with the ring after they are chosen is a different story.  Maybe the conversation was meant more of Hal asking Abin if he had been a worthy successor, kinda like a kid taking over the family business.  Honoring the legacy and all that.  But it was confusing in its execution.

And the Emerald space... wow I totally didn't pick up on this but I should have.  This is almost at the level of Humphries' 2184 botch.  It may not all be on Venditti.  In the script, he may not have specified which exact GLs would appear other than Abin, Tomar, and the ex Mrs. Stewart.  The script probably read "surrounded by various other dead GLs".  Then the artist would insert a few randomly.  Editorial will rubber stamp it cause why waste time on a GL book when those 9 panel Tom King Batman pages are piling up in my inbox.  And off it goes... plotholes be damned!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well shit.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/wp-cont...Van-Sciver.jpg





> Her Sinestro Corps. uniform still looks absurdly skintight though .


Somewhere, her daddy is thinking: "strike a pose, baby girl!"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Just 2 to 3 months? So casting for GLC could wait up to 2019 I guess.
> 
> *I'm still hoping that Hal appears sooner...*


I believe he will.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

On my way to work, I pondered....what if Joker was selected as a member of the Indigo Tribe?

Would the Indigo Tribe be able to suppress Joker's impulses?

I'd read that story.

----------


## j9ac9k

> John seems to be pinning a lot of hopes on this whole GL/Sinestro Corps. combination thing, and willing to do anything to keep it together. Once everything blows up I don't think that's going to look good for his status as leader.


John's pride and determination to make the GL/Sin Corps merger work reminds me of his time on Mosaic - it's a nice nod to that part of him without having to directly reference it.

----------


## Frontier

Ah Tomar-Tu  :Frown: ...

----------


## K. Jones

> John's pride and determination to make the GL/Sin Corps merger work reminds me of his time on Mosaic - it's a nice nod to that part of him without having to directly reference it.


That's a killer point. 

This run has been doing pretty good by John (I mean, not Jensen/Chang good, but that run is going to be venerated in the future). And Kyle, Guy, and Hal. That's no easy feat but I think the books were right to realize, even if they did it for other reasons and to push Simon and Jessica, that the four musketeer Earth Lanterns really kind of work the best together in a title.

Sidenote; I can understand both the motivation for Tomar killing Romat in cold blood AND the premise that Romat killed and replaced Tomar and the fact that I'm not sure at all which thing occurred is really exciting, actually. Is it Tomar wracked trying to hold the Sinestro Ring in lock-up making him act weird and cagey, or is it Romat, exerting all the insane force he can to keep his Sinestro Ring "off" and a Green Ring "on"?

Bolphunga's Vuldarian evidence makes me think that it seems to be Tomar who killed Romat. Which shocked me, because I did not expect it - I have been thinking that Romat has been running around disguised as a GL this whole time.

----------


## Johnny

> On my way to work, I pondered....what if Joker was selected as a member of the Indigo Tribe?
> 
> Would the Indigo Tribe be able to suppress Joker's impulses?
> 
> I'd read that story.


Sounds intriguing but despite all of the Indigo Tribe members being former psychotic murderers, something tells me the indigo light won't be able to "brainwash" Joker. I would be a neat story for sure, though. I'd pay to read that.

----------


## liwanag

> If Hal does get his own title, I hope the current one he's in reverts to being titled Green Lantern and the numbering continues from whenever it changes, rather than a completely new publication.
> Stewart, Guy, the Corp etc can all still appear but I'd personally like it to revert to Green Lantern.


I'd love to have Tom King and Ivan Reis and Jason Fabok.

And I'd like to have Hal go earthside again. Less of the Corps in the first few arcs.

More of his family, team up with Barry, Ollie, the League. More of Tom and his airforce buddies. Maybe bring back Jillian. More of Hector, Tattoed Man, Doctor Polaris. Maybe have Qwardian Thunderers sleeper agents working in Coast City....

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Hey, Hal gets to team up with Colonel Sanders again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HAN9000

Besides Tom King, I'd like to see Tom Taylor given a Green Lantern book. Either Hal or the corps is fine. However it seems impractical since he was writing the weekly Injustice 2...
And Christopher Priest. His official novel _Green Lantern Sleepers_ is one of the finest work on Hal IMO. (Although it was over a decade ago and Hal's character in that novel was not quite the same as Geoff Johns' rebuild.) He came back to comics and have done a great job on Deathstroke, so I'd like to see how he would handle Hal after a so long time.

----------


## vartox

> Besides Tom King, I'd like to see Tom Taylor given a Green Lantern book. Either Hal or the corps is fine. However it seems impractical since he was writing the weekly Injustice 2...
> And Christopher Priest. His official novel _Green Lantern Sleepers_ is one of the finest work on Hal IMO. (Although it was over a decade ago and Hal's character in that novel was not quite the same as Geoff Johns' rebuild.) He came back to comics and have done a great job on Deathstroke, so I'd like to see how he would handle Hal after a so long time.


I read some commentary by Priest about Sleepers (here: http://digitalpriest.com/legacy/comics/lantern.html please disregard the terrible web design, the commentary is worth it) recently where he seemed pretty bummed about Hal being the Spectre (and Emerald Twilight having happened in general) and he just wanted to write plain Hal Jordan. If he still wants to write Hal again now seems a good a time as ever  :Stick Out Tongue:  Deathstroke is definitely my favorite Rebirth book, I'd love to see Priest take a crack at GL again.

As far as the current books go I did not enjoy Venditti's previous GL at all and while I think HJGLC is an improvement I'm still not really enjoying it. Too many little things annoy me, not enough pleases me, none of the plots are that interesting to me personally. Venditti mentioned on Twitter today that a bunch of plotlines are starting to come together in today's issue and that made me realize that Hal doesn't actually have any plots of his own going on. There was kind of the issue of him turning into willpower but that seems to have been dropped as it hasn't come up at all since the first arc. It looks like the next arc features him tangling with New Gods again but that seems like more of a "the universe is in danger (again)" type plot rather than anything personally connected to Hal himself. John is working to be a better leader, Kyle has a lot of personal drama going on, Guy is pretty light on subplots too but he's got much stronger characterization in HJGLC than Hal does IMO. Hal is just kind of there with an occasional action scene or one liner.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I read some commentary by Priest about Sleepers (here: http://digitalpriest.com/legacy/comics/lantern.html please disregard the terrible web design, the commentary is worth it) recently where he seemed pretty bummed about Hal being the Spectre (and Emerald Twilight having happened in general) and he just wanted to write plain Hal Jordan. If he still wants to write Hal again now seems a good a time as ever  Deathstroke is definitely my favorite Rebirth book, I'd love to see Priest take a crack at GL again.
> 
> As far as the current books go I did not enjoy Venditti's previous GL at all and while I think HJGLC is an improvement I'm still not really enjoying it. Too many little things annoy me, not enough pleases me, none of the plots are that interesting to me personally. Venditti mentioned on Twitter today that a bunch of plotlines are starting to come together in today's issue and that made me realize that Hal doesn't actually have any plots of his own going on. There was kind of the issue of him turning into willpower but that seems to have been dropped as it hasn't come up at all since the first arc. It looks like the next arc features him tangling with New Gods again but that seems like more of a "the universe is in danger (again)" type plot rather than anything personally connected to Hal himself. John is working to be a better leader, Kyle has a lot of personal drama going on, Guy is pretty light on subplots too but he's got much stronger characterization in HJGLC than Hal does IMO. Hal is just kind of there with an occasional action scene or one liner.


Seconded.  I feel the same way.  Maybe it'll get better, but who knows.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Sounds intriguing but despite all of the Indigo Tribe members being former psychotic murderers, something tells me the indigo light won't be able to "brainwash" Joker. I would be a neat story for sure, though. I'd pay to read that.


The notion that Joker might be strong enough to take over the Indigo Tribe is a scary thought.

I'd pay money to see Joker vs Sinestro.

A ring powered Joker vs Hal would be a very interesting story.

Who would blink first?

Joker's smile vs Hal's smirk!

Would Joker's "love" for Batman qualify him for membership with the Star Sapphires?

Joker merging with the Predator would be another story possibility.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I'd love to have Tom King and Ivan Reis and Jason Fabok.
> 
> And I'd like to have Hal go earthside again. Less of the Corps in the first few arcs.
> 
> More of his family, team up with Barry, Ollie, the League. More of Tom and his airforce buddies. Maybe bring back Jillian. More of Hector, Tattoed Man, Doctor Polaris. Maybe have Qwardian Thunderers sleeper agents working in Coast City....


for me I want interaction with his family, the niece that loves her Uncle Hal was a fave of mine. When it comes to earthside rogues, I want to see Hal go up against the Shark, but also wouldn't mind him facing off with a few of Barry's foes in Gorilla Grodd and Zoom.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd love to have Tom King and Ivan Reis and Jason Fabok.
> 
> And I'd like to have Hal go earthside again. Less of the Corps in the first few arcs.
> 
> More of his family, team up with Barry, Ollie, the League. More of Tom and his airforce buddies. Maybe bring back Jillian. More of Hector, Tattoed Man, Doctor Polaris. Maybe have Qwardian Thunderers sleeper agents working in Coast City....


I'd love for Hal to be Earth bound for a year's worth if stories. I just don't think Hal being space bound all the time works, long term.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Seconded.  I feel the same way.  Maybe it'll get better, but who knows.


Venditti's current work on HJ&tGLC is miles better than his Green Lantern book but as mentioned elsewhere has gone from horrid up to passable but the GL franchise can do better. I like the direction much more it's just the execution. Priest, Taylor, Tynion of the guys DC already have in the bullpen might be a nice voice to add to the GLC corner of the DCU.

----------


## liwanag

> I'd love for Hal to be Earth bound for a year's worth if stories. I just don't think Hal being space bound all the time works, long term.


I wish there was a way for me to ask DC to bring Hal back earthside...

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, I'd like to see us expand to a new GL title rather then someone just replace Venditti.

Maybe then he could make the current book a little more character-focused, which I think we'd all like  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

expansion definitely...

so who gets to write (and draw) whom?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

There was a time that I would have lobbied for Scott Snyder, American Vampire was one of my favorite books and he was lauded for his work on Batman, (I will admit I really enjoyed the first arc of All-Star Batman). However he has been more miss than hit lately. Funny thing about the Green Lanterns book is that it is growing on me now that they have done more traditional Green Lantern things, go to Oa interact with DC cosmic. If I were to expand I would change the HJ&tGLC book into just a GLC title that would feature all the members of the Corps like it does now. Then I would like a Hal book that would be equally on earth and in space. Who draws it? For me that is the easy part, split the art chores between Ivan Reis and Fabok. Leave EVS and Sandoval on the GLC book. Who writes the two titles? As mentioned before of current DC writers Abnett, Tynion, Priest or Taylor would be good choices and lets not rule out Tomasai who wrote a damn good GLC book back in the day.

----------


## liwanag

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...corps-rebirth/

rebirth recap from bleedingcool

----------


## TheSupernaut

I wish Hal could have spent more time mentoring Jessica.

----------


## liwanag

> There was a time that I would have lobbied for Scott Snyder, American Vampire was one of my favorite books and he was lauded for his work on Batman, (I will admit I really enjoyed the first arc of All-Star Batman). However he has been more miss than hit lately. Funny thing about the Green Lanterns book is that it is growing on me now that they have done more traditional Green Lantern things, go to Oa interact with DC cosmic. If I were to expand I would change the HJ&tGLC book into just a GLC title that would feature all the members of the Corps like it does now. Then I would like a Hal book that would be equally on earth and in space. Who draws it? For me that is the easy part, split the art chores between Ivan Reis and Fabok. Leave EVS and Sandoval on the GLC book. Who writes the two titles? As mentioned before of current DC writers Abnett, Tynion, Priest or Taylor would be good choices and lets not rule out Tomasai who wrote a damn good GLC book back in the day.


aquaman is doing well with dan abnett.

wish dc could somehow promote more the gl franchise to warrant more titles. 

ivan reis and jason fabok definitely should draw hal...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/06...corps-rebirth/
> 
> rebirth recap from bleedingcool


This does put things in perspective.  They dance around the Carol debacle, but Venditti has improved since New 52.  He's not perfect.  He's not total crap either.  He does have good ideas and uses them in a limited space.  We have #24 and a bonus sized #25 coming.  My gut says they'll be good reads.  And for me, unless #25 ends with something incredibly stupid, going forward Venditti get's a clean slate.  The question was asked who we'd want to replace him.  I thought about it and I kind of didn't want anyone currently on the DC roster to come in.  I was thinking it needs a fresh voice, but also a veteran voice.  I don't want some hot shot coming in and packing it up with facebook jokes.  I want someone who will try new things but respect the legacy.  Then I realized I'm kinda describing Venditti.  So, what the hell... how much worse could it get?

----------


## The Kid

Someone tell me if I'm crazy or not but didn't Hal and Power-Girl have a thing way back in the day? Or do I have no idea what I'm talking about

----------


## vartox

> Someone tell me if I'm crazy or not but didn't Hal and Power-Girl have a thing way back in the day? Or do I have no idea what I'm talking about


They had a tiny fling but it didn't really go anywhere:

JLE 50-15.jpg

JLE 50-16.jpg

----------


## HAN9000

IIRC Hal lost his memory at the time. So that fling in some ways was out of confusion.

----------


## HAN9000

> This does put things in perspective.  They dance around the Carol debacle, but Venditti has improved since New 52.  He's not perfect.  He's not total crap either.  He does have good ideas and uses them in a limited space.  We have #24 and a bonus sized #25 coming.  My gut says they'll be good reads.  And for me, unless #25 ends with something incredibly stupid, going forward Venditti get's a clean slate.  The question was asked who we'd want to replace him.  I thought about it and I kind of didn't want anyone currently on the DC roster to come in.  I was thinking it needs a fresh voice, but also a veteran voice.  I don't want some hot shot coming in and packing it up with facebook jokes.  I want someone who will try new things but respect the legacy.  Then I realized I'm kinda describing Venditti.  So, what the hell... how much worse could it get?


I don't think Venditti ever respected the legacy of GL franchise. The emotional entities. Blue Lantern Corps. Hal/Carol. John/Fatality. The reservoir is literally ruining the fundament of emotional spectrum, of Green Lantern Corps. What more evidences do I need? Dead Zone? Oa? He has exerted full strength trying to justify that Geoff Johns' ending is not canon. He's still doing that now.
All I can see is he's ambitious and wants to leave something big in GL history.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't think Venditti ever respected the legacy of GL franchise. The emotional entities. Blue Lantern Corps. Hal/Carol. John/Fatality. The reservoir is literally ruining the fundament of emotional spectrum, of Green Lantern Corps. What more evidences do I need? Dead Zone? Oa? He has exerted full strength trying to justify that Geoff Johns' ending is not canon. He's still doing that now.
> All I can see is he's ambitious and wants to leave something big in GL history.


a bit harsh, but i think i see your point.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think Venditti ever respected the legacy of GL franchise. The emotional entities. Blue Lantern Corps. Hal/Carol. John/Fatality. The reservoir is literally ruining the fundament of emotional spectrum, of Green Lantern Corps. What more evidences do I need? Dead Zone? Oa? He has exerted full strength trying to justify that Geoff Johns' ending is not canon. He's still doing that now.
> All I can see is he's ambitious and wants to leave something big in GL history.


All of this is fair arguments which I have no answer for.  Probably because it's all true.  You can't really blame him for wanting to leave his mark on the franchise, but there's a way to do it that doesn't involve steamrolling everything that's come before.  Who knows what the motivation was, was Venditti given the keys to the kingdom and DC said do whatever?  Or did DC tell him to make drastic changes in its new 52 wisdom?  For me, the Carol thing was a huge misstep and the more I dig the more it seems Venditti played a big role in it.  The timing was awful and the execution was even worse.  So maybe I've been over critical of him since then.  He's had good moments so I'll give him that.

Carol was huge for me.  To put it in perspective, that whole mess with John and Fatality; where she was not the real fatality and she hated him and he became a sapphire briefly or something dumb like that, after they were shown in the famous flash forward as Mr & Mrs Senator John Stewart.  That whole thing was a steaming pile of horse chitt and I don't even spend a passing thought on it because I can't get past how insanely stupid the Carol saga was and how damaging it has been to the franchise.  So maybe it's not fair, but Venditti has some ground to make up in my eyes.  Everyone deserves a second chance I suppose.  

(I know John & Fatality wasn't directly on Venditti)

----------


## vartox

I just find it unlikely that after 30+ issues of GL and 25+ issues of HJGLC that Venditti is going to markedly improve much more? I don't think he's going to get worse or anything but I don't really want more of the same at this point, either. And while he's made up for some of the ridiculously stupid decisions he made in his GL run I feel like there's a lot of it still hanging over HJGLC (like the Carol thing, for an example) that he hasn't made up for. 

I hate feeling so negative about his writing and I desperately wish I was enjoying HJGLC more, but I don't think the improvements I'd like to see are coming anytime soon.  :Frown:

----------


## Frontier

> I just find it unlikely that after 30+ issues of GL and 25+ issues of HJGLC that Venditti is going to markedly improve much more? I don't think he's going to get worse or anything but I don't really want more of the same at this point, either. And while he's made up for some of the ridiculously stupid decisions he made in his GL run I feel like there's a lot of it still hanging over HJGLC (like the Carol thing, for an example) that he hasn't made up for. 
> 
> I hate feeling so negative about his writing and I desperately wish I was enjoying HJGLC more, but I don't think the improvements I'd like to see are coming anytime soon.


I wish we were all enjoying the run together...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I wish we were all enjoying the run together...


Yeah but think of how boring these forums would be if we all agreed with each other.

----------


## The Kid

The Carol thing was really bad. I honestly am just going with the idea that Manhattan or Oz or even freaking God Doom was screwing with the Universe and that's the reason the weird stuff happened. Because it still doesn't make sense

But yall are saying that this run is an improvement so I will give Venditti a second chance

----------


## Sirzechs

> 


Wow. Didn't expect Hal to be up front.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> 


Intentionally deleted.

----------


## liwanag

> I wish we were all enjoying the run together...


same wish i have.... for quite some time now....

----------


## yohyoi

> The Carol thing was really bad. I honestly am just going with the idea that Manhattan or Oz or even freaking God Doom was screwing with the Universe and that's the reason the weird stuff happened. Because it still doesn't make sense
> 
> But yall are saying that this run is an improvement so I will give Venditti a second chance


I'm pretty sure it was Dan DiDio who did the screwing. No one can screw like Dan DiDio.

----------


## The Kid

> I'm pretty sure it was Dan DiDio who did the screwing. No one can screw like Dan DiDio.


I actually think it was Vendittis call to break up Hal and Carol like that. The Kyle/Carol was probably from Jordan once he found out Venditti wasn't using Carol

Either way it's over now and I feel Like I've driven this topic to the ground. Hopefully it's just been retconned away now

----------


## liwanag

> I actually think it was Vendittis call to break up Hal and Carol like that. The Kyle/Carol was probably from Jordan once he found out Venditti wasn't using Carol
> 
> Either way it's over now and I feel Like I've driven this topic to the ground. Hopefully it's just been retconned away now


not unless we get some sort of closure or something... i'm sure this topic will pop back up again.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## HAN9000

> I'm pretty sure it was Dan DiDio who did the screwing. No one can screw like Dan DiDio.


I understand Dan Didio gets a lot of hate. Partly he deserves it. But as far as we know he haven't done any harm to Green Lantern.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Poor Cyborg  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

I like that Bermejo's Hal seem to be rather based on the Injustice version.

----------


## Frontier

So Rupert Wyatt (_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_) has apparently been attached as the director for the GLC film.

And this is supposedly the character description for Hal: 




> Hal Jordan: Caucasian, 39 – 50. A former military test pilot, he is now a veteran of the Green Lantern Corps.

----------


## TheSupernaut

> So Rupert Wyatt (_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_) has apparently been attached as the director for the GLC film.
> 
> And this is supposedly the character description for Hal:


Does this mean no on Armie Hammer?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> not unless we get some sort of closure or something... i'm sure this topic will pop back up again.


Oh I hope it keeps popping up over and over again until we get some kind of confirmation on the status quo.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I actually think it was Vendittis call to break up Hal and Carol like that. The Kyle/Carol was probably from Jordan once he found out Venditti wasn't using Carol
> 
> Either way it's over now and I feel Like I've driven this topic to the ground. Hopefully it's just been retconned away now


After spending way more time than anyone should have on this topic I think this is how it happened:

Venditti had no use for Carol but rather than leaving her in limbo while Hal goes off in space, he gave us that hastily put together break up to free her up so another writer (Jordan) can use her without restrictions.

----------


## Johnny

> So Rupert Wyatt (_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_) has apparently been attached as the director for the GLC film.
> 
> And this is supposedly the character description for Hal:


Collider and TheWrap shot the rumor down. Are these guys trustworthy? Cause I can't say I'm thrilled about a middle-aged Hal.

----------


## HAN9000

> After spending way more time than anyone should have on this topic I think this is how it happened:
> 
> Venditti had no use for Carol but rather than leaving her in limbo while Hal goes off in space, he gave us that hastily put together break up to free her up so another writer (Jordan) can use her without restrictions.


And made her a bitch... Sorry I used that word. 
Actually I think that was just another excuse. While in Geoff John's run Carol was already in New Guardians book. But she helped Kyle only because she wanted to help Hal. And she never grew feelings for Kyle.

----------


## HAN9000

> Collider just shot the rumor down. Are these guys trustworthy? Cause I can't say I'm thrilled about a middle-aged Hal.


Me neither. I'd rather see a younger Hal.

----------


## HAN9000

Wait. Ain't Hal a Jewish?

----------


## The Kid

> Wait. Ain't Hal a Jewish?


Half Jewish half Catholic iirc

----------


## silly

> Collider and TheWrap shot the rumor down. Are these guys trustworthy? Cause I can't say I'm thrilled about a middle-aged Hal.


i prefer hal to be younger.

----------


## yohyoi

> Me neither. I'd rather see a younger Hal.


Old man Hal means he will play the mentor role. There is less room for character development. It will be a role/personality reversal of John and Hal. Hal would be less cool and more uptight. I also doubt Hal would the be focus of the movie. The past Green Lantern movie really dropped the ball.

----------


## gwangung

Heh. Going by continuity, Hal is 40-45+ in a twentysomething body with all the edge he's gotten from experience and battle-toughend tactics with a body still at it's peak---AT WORST.

----------


## Frontier

I could live with someone in their early 40's (ala James Marsden) as long as they don't emphasize the age too much compared to, say, his experience.

----------


## silly

> I could live with someone in their early 40's (ala James Marsden) as long as they don't emphasize the age too much compared to, say, his experience.


here's my deal. i would want to see hal for the long haul of the dceu film franchise. i don't expect him to appear in a legion of super-heroes film, or in young justice, but if it involves barry, bruce, diana and clark as the league, i want hal to be in it.

----------


## Johnny

How long have I been saying that Hal's movie portrayal would likely turn out to be some older supporting character with probably no relevance to the overall DCEU. Guess people should've listened to me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Old man Hal means he will play the mentor role. There is less room for character development. It will be a role/personality reversal of John and Hal. Hal would be less cool and more uptight. I also doubt Hal would the be focus of the movie. The past Green Lantern movie really dropped the ball.


Don't like the idea of Hal as midcle aged. Also, mentors are'nt the focus of movies, which I'd like Hal to be...

----------


## vartox

> Don't like the idea of Hal as midcle aged. Also, mentors are'nt the focus of movies, which I'd like Hal to be...


Mentors also frequently die! I'm worried if they make Hal older they'll kill him off, or worse, attempt a Parallax story  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

I had the time to get this out of my system and I think we should still remember that this "report" was debunked by both TheWrap and Collider so maybe it's only a rumor and the breakdowns are inaccurate. And if it is legit, well, Geoff Johns is overseeing the movie and you can't get a bigger Hal fanboy than him. If there's one guy you can trust NOT to fuck over Hal Jordan, it's him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I had the time to get this out of my system and I think we should still remember that this "report" was debunked by both TheWrap and Collider so maybe it's only a rumor and the breakdowns are inaccurate. And if it is legit, well, Geoff Johns is overseeing the movie and you can't get a bigger Hal fanboy than him. If there's one guy you can trust NOT to fuck over Hal Jordan, it's him.


So long as Sinestro is not part of the first film, I will agree with you.

If Sinestro is cast in the film, with Geoff behind the scenes, then I feel bad for Hal & John.

----------


## Frontier

> So long as Sinestro is not part of the first film, I will agree with you.
> 
> If Sinestro is cast in the film, with Geoff behind the scenes, then I feel bad for Hal & John.


Eh, even if Sinestro is in the movie I don't think it'll come at the expense of Hal and John since he'll probably be the villain. 

They'll probably try to make him a compelling villain with a compelling rivalry with Hal, but that's as far as I see it going.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> I had the time to get this out of my system and I think we should still remember that this "report" was debunked by both TheWrap and Collider so maybe it's only a rumor and the breakdowns are inaccurate. And if it is legit, well, Geoff Johns is overseeing the movie and you can't get a bigger Hal fanboy than him. If there's one guy you can trust NOT to fuck over Hal Jordan, it's him.


Yeah, fair enough. I wasn't aware that Collider had debunked this particular rumour but I'm not surprised. 

It's way too easy to get stuck on a negative mindset  :Frown:

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, fair enough. I wasn't aware that Collider had debunked this particular rumour but I'm not surprised. 
> 
> It's way too easy to get stuck on a negative mindset


Way too easy. I'm going to try to be as positive about Hal's movie future as I can. I've been bitter towards WB for the past six years and I just can't do that anymore, it's time to move on. No matter how Hal ends up being portrayed in the DCEU, whether he ends up being just an older supporting player with limited shelf life who never gets to interact with the JL, I would try to judge his role on its own merit. It's useless for me to keep bashing these guys for what I think they "should" be doing with Hal, when I can just wait and see what they actually end up doing with him. If I end up being sorely disappointed, then so be it, but at least my disappointment won't be based on preconceived notions.

----------


## silly

it's a challenge to be positive when it comes to hal's future in wb dceu.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Eh, even if Sinestro is in the movie I don't think it'll come at the expense of Hal and John since he'll probably be the villain. 
> 
> They'll probably try to make him a compelling villain with a compelling rivalry with Hal, but that's as far as I see it going.


I hope that is the case.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> And made her a bitch... Sorry I used that word. 
> Actually I think that was just another excuse. While in Geoff John's run Carol was already in New Guardians book. But she helped Kyle only because she wanted to help Hal. And she never grew feelings for Kyle.


No, that's the word I'd probably go with.  Hypocrite.  One dimensional.  Arrogant.  Selfish.  Overall she was not a likeable person.  Part of me wonders if some of this was just DC punishing Johns for the 2011 GL movie.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Collider and TheWrap shot the rumor down. Are these guys trustworthy? Cause I can't say I'm thrilled about a middle-aged Hal.


It will all depend on how the character is written - it seems he will be more of an experienced vet than a Danny Glover, "I'm too old for this shit" kinda character.  

And I will appreciate him being closer to Affleck's age (who's also "middle aged") so he doesn't come across as a punk compared to Batman.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Old man Hal means he will play the mentor role. There is less room for character development. It will be a role/personality reversal of John and Hal. Hal would be less cool and more uptight. I also doubt Hal would the be focus of the movie. The past Green Lantern movie really dropped the ball.


If that is what the DCEU has planned then I will have to start rooting for it's demise before it gets to the GLC movie. I don't want Hal, Michael Douglas Hank Pym'ed. Ben's age fine, Sam Elliot aged Hal, hell to tha NO!

----------


## Frontier

> If that is what the DCEU has planned then I will have to start rooting for it's demise before it gets to the GLC movie. I don't want Hal, Michael Douglas Hank Pym'ed. Ben's age fine, Sam Elliot aged Hal, hell to tha NO!


I don't think they're going to age Hal as much as they did Hank in the MCU. 

I'd count on him being much more active then Hank Pym was in _Ant-Man_.

----------


## Johnny

Hal Jordan can be well portrayed regardless of his age. As long as we can get used to the idea that he would likely not look like this, it's going to be fine.

----------


## Frontier

As long as however old Hal is in the movies isn't reflected in the comics, I'm good  :Stick Out Tongue: .

It's not like they're going to de-age Barry because of Ezra Miller...

----------


## Johnny

I wonder what Margaret thinks of this rumored change. She always offers some really good food for thought.

----------


## silly

> Hal Jordan can be well portrayed regardless of his age. As long as we can get used to the idea that he would likely not look like this, it's going to be fine.


it would be a shame if hal did not look like hal. 

it sure would feel off like how he would look in jl action. now that's off.

wish he would look like he is in injustice 2. i wouldn't want hal to look like old man logan at the start of the dceu.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Ah good ol' Skyler. That gal's got some bright future in the comic business if she ever chooses to go down that road.

----------


## Johnny

> it would be a shame if hal did not look like hal. 
> 
> it sure would feel off like how he would look in jl action. now that's off.
> 
> wish he would look like he is in injustice 2. i wouldn't want hal to look like old man logan at the start of the dceu.


Shrugs. It's not like there's anything we can do about it. All we can hope for is for WB to utilize hm well this time.

----------


## Margaret

> I wonder what Margaret thinks of this rumored change. She always offers some really good food for thought.


Oh wow...thanks, I'm flattered  :Embarrassment: , but honestly, I couldn't care less about this change. As much as I loathe to admit, I don't particularly hold any hope for the GLC movie. For one, they lost me at not having Hal in Justice League. Secondly, having Goyer writing and possibly directing it already checked a lot of boxes for potential disaster. I do think they would go with the veteran Hal route, which is not necessarily a bad thing. Hal is always the senior veteran in the corps and in the league, but the filmmakers need to get it through their thick skulls that experience does not always equal age. An older Hal could work, but not in this universe. Everyone is freshly introduced and the idea that Hal is already this old geezer immediately writes him off as being, like people call it, "the primary GL" and undoubtedly they would shift the attention on John Stewart. You can have a favorite GL, but the definitive Green Lantern is Hal Jordan and that's a fact. 
Well, let's just say I'm not a fan of the idea. Still, I think if by some miracle they don't screw up Hal's characterization, I can live with an older Hal, as long as he's not going to look like old man Logan, which would be a huge mistake. Old man Logan worked because we've had multiple movies to establish a connection and a basis of Wolverine's history. Making Hal having a supporting role would alienate more than half of the GL fan base, which can be hardcore and very petty. If they are smart, they could still make him a mentor, but the cool type of mentor, whom everybody holds in both high regards and as a cautionary tale for the new recruits.

----------


## silly

> Shrugs. It's not like there's anything we can do about it. All we can hope for is for WB to utilize hm well this time.


same feeling i have every time michale bay's transformers gets shown.

----------


## Johnny

> Oh wow...thanks, I'm flattered , but honestly, I couldn't care less about this change. As much as I loathe to admit, I don't particularly hold any hope for the GLC movie. For one, they lost me at not having Hal in Justice League. Secondly, having Goyer writing and possibly directing it already checked a lot of boxes for potential disaster. I do think they would go with the veteran Hal route, which is not necessarily a bad thing. Hal is always the senior veteran in the corps and in the league, but the filmmakers need to get it through their thick skulls that experience does not always equal age. An older Hal could work, but not in this universe. Everyone is freshly introduced and the idea that Hal is already this old geezer immediately writes him off as being, like people call it, "the primary GL" and undoubtedly they would shift the attention on John Stewart. You can have a favorite GL, but the definitive Green Lantern is Hal Jordan and that's a fact. 
> Well, let's just say I'm not a fan of the idea. Still, I think if by some miracle they don't screw up Hal's characterization, I can live with an older Hal, as long as he's not going to look like old man Logan, which would be a huge mistake. Old man Logan worked because we've had multiple movies to establish a connection and a basis of Wolverine's history. Making Hal having a supporting role would alienate more than half of the GL fan base, which can be hardcore and very petty. If they are smart, they could still make him a mentor, but the cool type of mentor, whom everybody holds in both high regards and as a cautionary tale for the new recruits.


Good food for thought indeed.  :Smile:  I share a lot of those worries, as I've mentioned before I hope there's no primary GL in the DCEU. Since the team-up movie was first announced I've been adamant the characters should be portrayed as equals with no preferential treatment given to either of them. I don't think or at least I hope they don't go for an old man Logan with Hal and I certainly hope they won't give him a Jay Garrick/Alan Scott type mentor role. I think if they do plan to make him older, they would likely go for the DCEU Batman treatment, without the hardcore grumpy attitude. In a way that Hal could be a seasoned veteran but still be a leading man material, rather than being seen as a secondary player with little purpose beyond showing the ropes to the younger recruit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Good food for thought indeed.  I share a lot of those worries, as I've mentioned before I hope there's no primary GL in the DCEU. Since the team-up movie was first announced I've been adamant the characters should be portrayed as equals with no preferential treatment given to either of them. I don't think or at least I hope they don't go for an old man Logan with Hal and I certainly hope they won't give him a Jay Garrick/Alan Scott type mentor role. I think if they do plan to make him older, they would likely go for the DCEU Batman treatment, without the hardcore grumpy attitude. In a way that Hal could be a seasoned veteran but still be a leading man material, *rather than being seen as a secondary player with little purpose beyond showing the ropes to the younger recruit.*


Damn....that's Kilowog's role.....with none of his charisma.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Good food for thought indeed.  I share a lot of those worries, as I've mentioned before I hope there's no primary GL in the DCEU. Since the team-up movie was first announced I've been adamant the characters should be portrayed as equals with no preferential treatment given to either of them. I don't think or at least I hope they don't go for an old man Logan with Hal and I certainly hope they won't give him a Jay Garrick/Alan Scott type mentor role. I think if they do plan to make him older, they would likely go for the DCEU Batman treatment, without the hardcore grumpy attitude. In a way that Hal could be a seasoned veteran but still be a leading man material, rather than being seen as a secondary player with little purpose beyond showing the ropes to the younger recruit.


My gut tells me two thing:
#1 - If Jessica is in the movie, then we'd most likely see the world of the Lanterns through her eyes.  Hal and John and the rest of the Corp will be business as usual and as she learns about who is who, so does the audience.  Then maybe she tags along on the big caper... kinda like the Joe Pesci role if we're sticking with Lethal Weapon as a template.
#2 - Buy more donuts!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## DragonPiece

> 


it's a new 52 justice league reunion  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> it's a new 52 justice league reunion


It's how it always should've stayed, meng.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

It's nice to see the New 52 founding members back together again  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> It's nice to see the New 52 founding members back together again .


Funny you mention that because I noticed Hal still has the New 52 shoulder pads.

----------


## liwanag

preview for issue #24

http://13thdimension.com/exclusive-p...tern-corps-24/

----------


## Frontier

Y'know, that never would've happened in the old days when Lanterns couldn't kill with their rings. 

Bet the Guardians didn't see that coming  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

saw this question somewhere:

if the battery charges the ring, how does the battery gets recharged?

----------


## silly



----------


## j9ac9k

> saw this question somewhere:
> 
> if the battery charges the ring, how does the battery gets recharged?


I think it was explained that the batteries have a direct line to the Central Power Battery.  Rings are too small for that so they need a daily charge ...?  (sounds plausible  :Wink: )

----------


## silly

> The think it was explained that the batteries have a direct line to the Central Power Battery.  Rings are too small for that so they need a daily charge ...?  (sounds plausible )


imagine a ring with a direct line to the central power battery. (how a ring that's forged from krona's gauntlet).

----------


## liwanag

> imagine a ring with a direct line to the central power battery. (how a ring that's forged from krona's gauntlet).


how is hal's ring different again?

----------


## Frontier

> how is hal's ring different again?


I don't think they've really explained exactly how different it is, but Hal's ring seems to have some special qualities because it was forged by pure willpower.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Wait.....the original gremlins, Mini-me's and minions?

----------


## silly



----------


## silly

> Wait.....the original gremlins, Mini-me's and minions?


evil star needs to make a come back.

----------


## Johnny

Can't wait to see Otto Schmidt's Hal. I really hope Juan Ferreyra gets to draw him too, which I think he will cause the last part of the Hard Traveling Hero story is supposed to be Ollie teaming-up with the entire JL an it's listed to be drawn by Juan.

----------


## liwanag

been looking at some of cbr lists... and can't help but think that hal as parallax gets included more than as green lantern....

http://www.cbr.com/15-comic-book-cha...-the-universe/

http://www.cbr.com/16-times-green-lanterns-murdered/

http://www.cbr.com/deadly-ringers-th...-ring-bearers/

----------


## Johnny

Hal is a more dangerous ring bearer than Sinestro? Parallax is higher on the "Universe Destroyer" list than Thanos? Never underestimate the stupidity of biased bloggers.

----------


## dreyga2000

Honestly, I'm not mad at Tomar for this one. That dude had it coming

----------


## silly

> been looking at some of cbr lists... and can't help but think that hal as parallax gets included more than as green lantern....
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/15-comic-book-cha...-the-universe/
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/16-times-green-lanterns-murdered/
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/deadly-ringers-th...-ring-bearers/


they should have a list of top ten best villain costume.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

>

----------


## Johnny

> 


"DC House of Horrors" or something like that. Coming out on 25 October.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is a more dangerous ring bearer than Sinestro? Parallax is higher on the "Universe Destroyer" list than Thanos? Never underestimate the stupidity of biased bloggers.


I am beyond done reading anything on the news side. I did not read the articles.

However, I can speculate that perhaps this is why Sinestro carries such a grudge. Deep down, he knows he can't beat Hal in a winner take all battle. Sinestro probably knew that from jump while training him (which would explain why he wants Hal by his side).

Also, I think a focused, "imma makes things right whether you like it or not" Hal Jordan is pretty scary.

Hal is like a anime character: he can go from "hey I wanna laugh with cool hand Hal".....to "let me take several steps back when Hal's pissed" given a particular situation.

A guy who can overcome great fear really has very little to lose in the heat of battle, but his honor. This is what makes Guy Gardner dangerous, too.

Perhaps Parallax is Hal without a sense of honor, and that is what makes that incarnation so dangerous (I don't even need to mention power level).

Since Sinestro knows he could never truly straight up murder Hal on the battlefield, it makes sense that he'd ruin Hal's reputation....and honor.

Parallax Hal did far more damage than Sinestro ever could on his best day. Parallax was far more ambitious. It must burn Sinestro knowing on some level, Hal is not only a better hero, but a better villain as well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "DC House of Horrors" or something like that. Coming out on 25 October.


That cover is creepy as heck.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

> 


That totally went somewhere...

----------


## liwanag

> been looking at some of cbr lists... and can't help but think that hal as parallax gets included more than as green lantern....
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/15-comic-book-cha...-the-universe/
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/16-times-green-lanterns-murdered/
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/deadly-ringers-th...-ring-bearers/


hal as parallax made cbr's lists again...

http://www.cbr.com/loose-screws-16-t...etely-snapped/

----------


## blaster86

Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive

----------


## j9ac9k

> Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive


Wow - Yes, yes and YES!  I am excited.

----------


## adrikito

> Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive


As I imaginated, the people know about this..

----------


## Johnny

> Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive


Very intrigued by "scientist/astronaut Hal". That cover is badass.

----------


## M L A

The cover looks really good.

And I've heard good things about the writer's works, so I'm in.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

An astronaut finding a green lantern ring makes Green Lantern seem so cosmic, I love it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Add me to the list of excited people.  But what the hell.... March 2018?  That's like.... a bajillion years away.

----------


## Frontier

> Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive


Wow, so much for the _Earth One_  line being dead  :EEK!: .

I'm reminded of _Young Justice_ where the first time we saw Ferris Air they were prepping a space shuttle for communication between Earth and Mars, as I recall. 

Hal as an astronaut actually seems like a logical evolution in some ways, though I'm curious to see how they'll handle Carol and how his science-based characterization will come off. 

Given the Manhunters wiped out the Corps., I'm wondering who all we'll see turn up...

----------


## Johnny

> Add me to the list of excited people.  But what the hell.... March 2018?  That's like.... a bajillion years away.


Yeah, they always announce the Earth-One books at least 10 months earlier.

I guess the book market just works differently than the direct market as Gabriel Hardman says himself: https://twitter.com/gabrielhardman/s...25843236020224

----------


## Johnny

> al as an astronaut actually seems like a logical evolution in some ways, though I'm curious to see how they'll handle Carol and how his science-based characterization will come off.


I won't be surprised if Hal still started out as a test pilot but decided to become an astronaut to be "closer to the stars" as he calls it.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal as an astronaut actually seems like a logical evolution in some ways,


The Green Lantern analog on the Squadron Supreme (the Joe Ledger Dr Spectrum) was an astronaut and in "The Silver Age," Hal was in the space program training to be an astronaut.  I would agree it's a logical extension of his thematic origins.

----------


## liwanag

> Very intrigued by "scientist/astronaut Hal". That cover is badass.


That cover...is badass..

----------


## silly

> Green Lantern Earth One is coming Hal going to be a astronaut this time.
> http://m.ign.com/articles/2017/07/12...tale-exclusive


wow. finally. green lantern earth one!

i can't click on the article, was that it say?

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> wow. finally. green lantern earth one!
> 
> i can't click on the article, was that it say?





> DC Comics Earth One line of graphic novels continues to expand, this time into the far reaches of space with Green Lantern: Earth One Vol. 1 by writer Corinna Bechko and writer/artist Gabriel Hardman with colorist Jordan Boyd.
> 
> Earth One stories reintroduce DCs greatest heroes like Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman in a fresh comic book universe unburdened with years of continuity, often significantly changing elements of each character to better modernize their origins and create exciting new tales.
> 
> For Green Lantern, the story sees Hal Jordan re-envisioned as an astronaut who seeks the thrill of discovery, yet finds himself in an unfulfilling job prospecting asteroids for Ferris Galactic. His fortunes change when he finds a powerful green ring and learns that it came from the Green Lantern Corps, a group that was long ago murdered by killing machines called Manhunters. This sets him on a mission to reinstate the Corps, a nearly impossible task for the fearless Jordan.
> 
> Approaching this as an Earth One story gives us the opportunity to go back to the core concept of Green Lantern and interpret it through the lens of a modern, grounded sci-fi story while still being true to the Silver Age roots of Hal Jordan, Hardman said in a press release. Having storyboarded Interstellar, this is an approach Im comfortable with and have wanted to explore in comics. Realistic sci-fi is only the beginning of this story; we have something much more epic in store.
> 
> Whereas Jordan is usually depicted as a cocky, hothead test pilot, hes now a scientist who yearns to make new discoveries, so how he approaches using the ring will be different.
> ...


Here you go.

----------


## silly

> Here you go.


hey thanks.

i'm excited for this. i was relieved to see that he will still be portrayed as fearless.

and i like the idea that the manhunters will most likely be the main antagonists here.

----------


## vartox

GL Earth One sounds really cool! Hal as an astronaut is a great reimagining.

----------


## Mister BoMan

I can't wait for GL Earth One

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if Hal will actually have a GL costume or if his astronaut suit on the cover will effectively be it as far as his uniform? 

I'm also curious how the ring will work and the Constructs given they're going to be leaning towards Hal's science-side and smarts in this take. Maybe a little more methodical and complex then we're used too...

----------


## j9ac9k

> I can't wait for GL Earth One


I think I might be looking forward to this more than the GLC movie...

----------


## Frontier

> I think I might be looking forward to this more than the GLC movie...


Same here  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> I think I might be looking forward to this more than the GLC movie...


lol. that really made me laugh. then i realized i most likely feel the same way.

----------


## silly

> I wonder if Hal will actually have a GL costume or if his astronaut suit on the cover will effectively be it as far as his uniform? 
> 
> I'm also curious how the ring will work and the Constructs given they're going to be leaning towards Hal's science-side and smarts in this take. Maybe a little more methodical and complex then we're used too...


the astronaut suit hal is wearing is actually not bad. the helmet could be bulky for a green lantern, but the body suit looks great.

----------


## silly

> That totally went somewhere...


i totally hoped it did. then it went nowhere.

----------


## Johnny

> I think I might be looking forward to this more than the GLC movie...


It's a sad reality for HJ fans.

----------


## liwanag

i'm not familiar with the creative team for gl earth one. anybody here who want to share what they think? it would be much appreciated.

----------


## yohyoi

A scientist Hal. I hope it's like The Martian where Hal would science the f**k up the green lantern rings. It would be nice to learn the science involving the gl rings. It will be good to see the relation between the energy in the rings and how much matter can be made. Maybe even connect the emotional spectrum to the fundamental forces of nature. It will all be hypothetical of course, but I love sci-fi nonsense.

----------


## Güicho

> The Green Lantern analog on the Squadron Supreme (the Joe Ledger Dr Spectrum) was an astronaut and in "The Silver Age," Hal was in the space program training to be an astronaut.  I would agree it's a logical extension of his thematic origins.





> An astronaut finding a green lantern ring makes Green Lantern seem so cosmic, I love it.



Yep people forget all this test piloting Jordan was doing  both in fiction and reality the whole purpose was to inevitably lead to *space* exploration.

It's like modern writers(I mostly blame them)  and readers  put this mental  break on, and couldn't wrap their heads around that or the civilian character always pointing towards exploring space! 
Like they  block  over  50 years of Science and Fiction development,  and get stuck at: _"..huh, he just flies planes, I don't get it..?"_

If anything this "re-imagining" of the characters is years  late, and doesn't go far enough.

The next step re-imagining of the character should *already*  be Ferris air and  pilots like Jordan  pushing to test the boundaries of FTL/space/time/dimension exploration. 
Ships that can achieve superluminal speed and warp space time. And the humans who  will want to achieve and explore this frontier for themselves.
That  should already be the default setting for Jordan and Ferris aeronautics. 

_That_ is the frontier Jordan should already live on and should have been recognized for. For that you will always need those who willfully and   instinctively step forward to the task, that  human drive and "character" is never obsolete.
In reality and in fiction, characters like Hal Jordan, who won't stop pushing at  the edge of what fear conquering will can achieve,  and explore. 
  It is in this contemporary context Jordan  exists. That fearless will  is what the ring recognized in him.




> Hal Jordan's "job" is only in its infancy.


^These are types of experimental ships Ferris and Jordan should be "testing", the science and fiction of the DCU allows for it. 




> Hal as an astronaut actually seems like a logical evolution in some ways,....


Logically, it should have happened ages ago, how are  they just getting to it now? And even still just scratching the surface, it should be  well beyond astronaut.

I remember this horrible thread started by Trey Strain -
http://community.comicbookresources....=1#post1566638

He was suggesting the "job" at Ferris and character of Hal Jordan  were obsolete in reality and fiction.
It was like half the forums brains had suddenly dropped out, and they couldn't imagine the  Science and Fiction context in which the character was already *always* viable.
It's there, it's always been there in the concept of the character.
Again, if anything this "re-imagining" is years late and doesn't go far enough.

----------


## Johnny

> i'm not familiar with the creative team for gl earth one. anybody here who want to share what they think? it would be much appreciated.


Read Invisible Republic. I think you may like it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal as an astronaut makes perfect sense, in a modern setting. Hal being into science makes sense, too.

Exploring the depths of space & even time in his civilian identity really appeals to me. Sure, he can do that with the ring, but working with others to do so with Earth science & technology is a great concept. It is a far better rationale than flying on dangerous missions in a fighter jet without the ring. This also updates Carol & her company, and gives her a lot of subplots, like dealing with Lex Corp, Stagg, and even Bruce Wayne Enterprise.

Most importantly, this would keep Hal on Earth!!!!

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if they'll have Martin's death be by a botched space launch in this continuity?

----------


## Johnny

> I wonder if they'll have Martin's death be by a botched space launch in this continuity?


Well, they did say they would still honor Hal's Silver Age origin, so I imagine Martin's death would be "updated" to fit the new version as well.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Well, they did say they would still honor Hal's Silver Age origin, so I imagine Martin's death would be "updated" to fit the new version as well.


Was Martin's death part of the silver age?  I thought that was introduced later.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I wonder if they'll have Martin's death be by a botched space launch in this continuity?


Maybe they'll say he was on the Challenger, or some sort of Earth One version of it.

----------


## Johnny

Metal variant cover by Dustin Nguyen.

----------


## byrd156

> Wow, so much for the _Earth One_  line being dead .
> 
> I'm reminded of _Young Justice_ where the first time we saw Ferris Air they were prepping a space shuttle for communication between Earth and Mars, as I recall. 
> 
> Hal as an astronaut actually seems like a logical evolution in some ways, though I'm curious to see how they'll handle Carol and how his science-based characterization will come off. 
> 
> Given the Manhunters wiped out the Corps., I'm wondering who all we'll see turn up...


Well I'm guessing all or most of the fan favorite lanterns haven't been lanterns yet and will be recruited by Hal during his journey. Maybe he'll find a few surviving members who went into hiding. (Like a Sinestro or Kilowag)

----------


## Frontier

> Well I'm guessing all or most of the fan favorite lanterns haven't been lanterns yet and will be recruited by Hal during his journey. Maybe he'll find a few surviving members who went into hiding. (Like a Sinestro or Kilowag)


It would be kind of funny to see Hal be the one to induct Sinestro into the Corps  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> The cover looks really good.
> 
> And I've heard good things about the writer's works, so I'm in.


glad to hear that. haven't checked yet who the creative team is. although i did enjoy interstellar...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

With this exciting new take, perhaps the GL line could have benefited from a reboot.

----------


## byrd156

> It would be kind of funny to see Hal be the one to induct Sinestro into the Corps .


It would be, but I kinda hope that he is a surviving member. It would give him some good reasoning for going bad later down the line if they still do that in Earth-One.

----------


## silly

> It would be, but I kinda hope that he is a surviving member. It would give him some good reasoning for going bad later down the line if they still do that in Earth-One.


imagine one of the few jedi's who survived the purge, but becomes a sith lord right about the time luke discovers his connection to the force.

----------


## silly

i'm intrigued and confused at the same time with this article in bleedingcool.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/07...green-lantern/

so aladdin was a green lantern too? was he a member of the corps then? i imagine aladdin pre-dating hal and abin sur.

oh, and if aladdin had a genie, would dc connect johnny thunderbolt with the glc?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

> i'm intrigued and confused at the same time with this article in bleedingcool.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/07...green-lantern/
> 
> so aladdin was a green lantern too? was he a member of the corps then? i imagine aladdin pre-dating hal and abin sur.
> 
> oh, and if aladdin had a genie, would dc connect johnny thunderbolt with the glc?


 That IS really confusing! On one hand it's kind of cool because the GL concept was based on Aladdin to begin with but making Aladdin an actual GLC member doesn't seem like it would work. Maybe the article got some of the details wrong or something. Guess we'll find out soon?

Although if he is a GL at least he's not another American  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> i'm intrigued and confused at the same time with this article in bleedingcool.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/07...green-lantern/
> 
> so aladdin was a green lantern too? was he a member of the corps then? i imagine aladdin pre-dating hal and abin sur.
> 
> oh, and if aladdin had a genie, would dc connect johnny thunderbolt with the glc?


wait, what now? what's happening now?

----------


## Johnny

> wait, what now? what's happening now?


Yeah I've been wondering the same thing. LOL

----------


## blaster86

> i'm intrigued and confused at the same time with this article in bleedingcool.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/07...green-lantern/
> 
> so aladdin was a green lantern too? was he a member of the corps then? i imagine aladdin pre-dating hal and abin sur.
> 
> oh, and if aladdin had a genie, would dc connect johnny thunderbolt with the glc?


Must be connected to Alan scott green lantern

----------


## Johnny

Patrick Zircher is apparently filling in on HJ. Dude's gonna rock it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

So, random question, is Parallax still out there somewhere?  I sort of remember towards the end of the last series during Hal's renegade time that he went back to Earth to see his brother and Parallax showed up.  I think it was a alt. universe version of him.  They fought and P-Lax just flew off at the end vowing to come back, right?

----------


## j9ac9k

> So, random question, is Parallax still out there somewhere?  I sort of remember towards the end of the last series during Hal's renegade time that he went back to Earth to see his brother and Parallax showed up.  I think it was a alt. universe version of him.  They fought and P-Lax just flew off at the end vowing to come back, right?


Yeah, that's just a loose end at this point waiting to be picked up.  I hope they don't forget him when there's mention of folks like Wally and Superman who remember the pre-Flashpoint DCU.

----------


## Johnny

> So, random question, is Parallax still out there somewhere?  I sort of remember towards the end of the last series during Hal's renegade time that he went back to Earth to see his brother and Parallax showed up.  I think it was a alt. universe version of him.  They fought and P-Lax just flew off at the end vowing to come back, right?


Probably Doc Manhattan took care of him too. Jeez what kind of "antagonist" is Manhattan when he seems to solve the DCU's every problem.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yeah, that's just a loose end at this point waiting to be picked up.  I hope they don't forget him when there's mention of folks like Wally and Superman who remember the pre-Flashpoint DCU.


One thing GL managed to keep even before flashpoint was its continuity.  Even going into new 52, it didn't suffer the rejiggers like Superman and Wonder WOman did.  It wasn't immune from crappy stories either, but at the very least they kept the continuity mostly intact.  And we've seen the loose end of Krona's gauntlet make its way into rebirth.  From what I remember, the Parallax story felt like something that could've been better than what it was.  We never really got an explanation of where Pax came from, how he got here, any of that.  He just shows up, fights, then leaves.  So hopefully the big guy pops back in.  I'd be interested in seeing what his universe looks like.

Isn't it amazingly lucky that all of Hal's supporting Earth based cast who live in Coast City were somehow not in Coast City when it blew up?

----------


## Frontier

> One thing GL managed to keep even before flashpoint was its continuity.  Even going into new 52, it didn't suffer the rejiggers like Superman and Wonder WOman did.  It wasn't immune from crappy stories either, but at the very least they kept the continuity mostly intact.  And we've seen the loose end of Krona's gauntlet make its way into rebirth.  From what I remember, the Parallax story felt like something that could've been better than what it was.  We never really got an explanation of where Pax came from, how he got here, any of that.  He just shows up, fights, then leaves.  So hopefully the big guy pops back in.  I'd be interested in seeing what his universe looks like.
> 
> Isn't it amazingly lucky that all of Hal's supporting Earth based cast who live in Coast City were somehow not in Coast City when it blew up?


Didn't Convergence explain how Parallax arrived in the main Earth?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Didn't Convergence explain how Parallax arrived in the main Earth?


I'm not that familiar with Convergence.  So Parallax was just flying around the universe since then, roughing up the occasional Sinestro corp member?  When he first showed up during that renegade arc he ran into some yellows and acted like he never seen them before.  That gave me the impression like he was new to this universe.  Maybe a "what if" version of Hal where he never stopped being Parallax.  Interesting concept, maybe it'll be picked up again.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm not that familiar with Convergence.  So Parallax was just flying around the universe since then, roughing up the occasional Sinestro corp member?  When he first showed up during that renegade arc he ran into some yellows and acted like he never seen them before.  That gave me the impression like he was new to this universe.  Maybe a "what if" version of Hal where he never stopped being Parallax.  Interesting concept, maybe it'll be picked up again.


I believe Parallax went with the other heroes in Convergence to prevent the original Crisis and then just popped up into the main Earth afterwards. 

It wasn't really explained all that well but I think that was one of the few aftermath effects of that event.

----------


## liwanag

> Isn't it amazingly lucky that all of Hal's supporting Earth based cast who live in Coast City were somehow not in Coast City when it blew up?


it sure is. although you wouldn't really notice since we don't get them to see them that much.

----------


## jbmasta

> So, random question, is Parallax still out there somewhere?  I sort of remember towards the end of the last series during Hal's renegade time that he went back to Earth to see his brother and Parallax showed up.  I think it was a alt. universe version of him.  They fought and P-Lax just flew off at the end vowing to come back, right?


The Parallax from Convergence is still out there. I wonder if Venditti had a plan for his return before Rebirth came along. When he came out into the main continuity his main motivation was to protect Coast City, as he was unaware a later iteration of himself had worked through the Parallax issues. That's why he attacked Renegade Hal, he believed Renegade Hal was a menace to Coast City.

In Convergence cities representing different era and iterations of the characters in DC history were stolen by Brainiac and relocated to the sentient planet Telos. One of these cities was a Zero Hour New York, which included the Parallax-possessed Hal from Emerald Twilight and an early Kyle Rayner. When Brainiac tried to steal the a city in Futures End he was stopped and contained there. In Brainiac's absence Telos set the cities against each other in a Hunger Games kind of competition to determine who would ultimately survive. Things didn't go as planned, and the events of Crisis on Infinite Earths was changed so that the multiverse was reborn, allowing all the worlds to develop as if the next continuity altering event never happened. The cities were returned to their right times and places.

There were several characters who came out into the main continuity after this, including the pre-Flashpoint Clark and Lois along with their newborn son Jon, Telos (he got a six issue mini-series) and Hallax. Hallax guest starred in the final issues of the Telos title. The core issues of Convergence followed the Earth 2 characters (like Green Lantern Alan Scott), who claimed the now empty planet as their new home at the end of the event, leading into Earth 2 Society.

----------


## Jovos2099

I would like it if hallax were to make a appearance sometime in the future  also i would love to some of the varous alternate  earths post convergence like pre crisis earth one and two.

----------


## jbmasta

> I would like it if hallax were to make a appearance sometime in the future  also i would love to some of the varous alternate  earths post convergence like pre crisis earth one and two.


Maybe a body swap between one character and their counterpart from another part of the multiverse. Not sure how it would work, but getting the reaction to a changed status quo and enjoying a simpler period would be worth reading.

----------


## silly

I'd like to see "Hallax" again, but not depicted as someone flat out crazy evil. Maybe somewhat resembling the motivation of Magneto or Cyclops.

I'd be also giddy if Monarch showed up again as well, and have a 3-way confrontation with the League.

----------


## liwanag

> I wonder if they'll have Martin's death be by a botched space launch in this continuity?


... that's been sabotaged by the Manhunters... :EEK!:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd like to see "Hallax" again, but not depicted as someone flat out crazy evil. Maybe somewhat resembling the motivation of Magneto or Cyclops.
> 
> I'd be also giddy if Monarch showed up again as well, and have a 3-way confrontation with the League.


Those are great story concepts.

Also, I'd love to see Hallax meet Carol.....that confrontation could go an all kinds of directions.

----------


## Johnny

Miss Skyler's at it again.

----------


## liwanag

> Very intrigued by "scientist/astronaut Hal". That cover is badass.


This cover is just awesome. DC should use this as basis for an action figure or a statue.

----------


## yohyoi

> This cover is just awesome. DC should use this as basis for an action figure or a statue.


It reminds me of Mass Effect, but replace the omni-blade with a green lantern ring.

----------


## liwanag

> i'm intrigued and confused at the same time with this article in bleedingcool.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/07...green-lantern/
> 
> so aladdin was a green lantern too? was he a member of the corps then? i imagine aladdin pre-dating hal and abin sur.
> 
> oh, and if aladdin had a genie, would dc connect johnny thunderbolt with the glc?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## adrikito

> miss skyler's at it again.


great image

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

All right, Venditti.... now we're getting somewhere...




> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #30
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> Art by PATCH ZIRCHER
> Cover by ETHAN VAN SCIVER
> Variant cover by TBD
> MIND GAMES part one! After reports of Sinestros return begin to spread, Hal Jordan travels to Earth looking to bring in his one-time Green Lantern partner. But a manhunt turns into a fight for his life as Hal must face the unmatchable power of the Man of Steel.
> On sale OCTOBER 11  32 pg, FC, $2.99 US  RATED T
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #31
> ...

----------


## Frontier

I was wondering how long it would take before Sinestro's return in Superman was reflected in the GL books. Evidentially, not that long  :Stick Out Tongue: .

And hey, Hammond's finally back  :Wink: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

There's a lot of good things in these blurbs, but I think my favorite is "travels to Earth"

----------


## Johnny

I guess that's supposed to be Parallax Superman? Damn.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I guess that's supposed to be Parallax Superman? Damn.


KAL-allax??  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> been looking at some of cbr lists... and can't help but think that hal as parallax gets included more than as green lantern....



Parallax makes the list again

http://www.cbr.com/15-unforgivable-a...y-superheroes/

----------


## Johnny

Those top 15 articles are a complete joke.

----------


## vartox

> KAL-allax??


Parall-El?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HAN9000

Who is Hal's "one-time Green Lantern partner"?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I know we sort of saw this Superman yellow ring thing with Superboy Prime but I don't care.  Bring it on already.  How much worse could it get?

----------


## vartox

> Who is Hal's "one-time Green Lantern partner"?


Sinestro, of course.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> I guess that's supposed to be Parallax Superman? Damn.


How can you rule out the man in the image being Clark Kent, wouldn't this affect the Superman titles? It could be Superman Prime, whom I believe was a member of the Sinestro Corps.

----------


## Frontier

> How can you rule out the man in the image being Clark Kent, wouldn't this affect the Superman titles? It could be Superman Prime, whom I believe was a member of the Sinestro Corps.


I assume this happens shortly after the Sinestro arc in the _Superman_ book.

----------


## HAN9000

> Sinestro, of course.


Ah oh, i was being silly...

----------


## silly

> How can you rule out the man in the image being Clark Kent, wouldn't this affect the Superman titles? It could be Superman Prime, whom I believe was a member of the Sinestro Corps.


superman prime!  :EEK!:

----------


## Johnny

By Patch Zircher.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess that's supposed to be Parallax Superman? Damn.


What a deranged Christopher Reeve looking Kal.

I am glad Hal can overcome fear, because I'd be scared to death.

Although the "S" belt buckle is a bit silly.

----------


## Johnny

Clark always goes for the hand. Hopefully Hal can do better this time, cause it didn't work so well last time:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> By Patch Zircher.


is there a new artist for hjglc?

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

I'm guessing Hal prefers Popeyes. :P

----------


## silly

> I'm guessing Hal prefers Popeyes. :P

----------


## Johnny

> is there a new artist for hjglc?


Zircher is filling in for a couple of issues.

----------


## Johnny

Damn, that's catchy. lol

----------


## silly

action figure based on jason fabok's drawings.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Poor Kyle  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

yea Sora branding Kyle makes her seem more like a candidate for a red ring than leading the yellow ringslingers.

----------


## liwanag

> action figure based on jason fabok's drawings.


cool. we need more action figures of hal...

----------


## HAN9000

http://www.cbr.com/rebirth-teaser-wa...ustice-league/
Does that mean Hal won't show up in Doomsday Clock?

----------


## j9ac9k

> http://www.cbr.com/rebirth-teaser-wa...ustice-league/
> Does that mean Hal won't show up in Doomsday Clock?


All the founding members of the JLA .... except Hal  :Frown:  

(I guess it's not as bad as being retconned out like J'onn)

----------


## vartox

That Doomsday Clock teaser is a repurposed Justice League Rebirth #1 variant so I wouldn't count Hal TOTALLY out yet  :Stick Out Tongue:  Plus at least he's involved in Dark Days/Metal.

----------


## Frontier

I mean, I'm not surprised to see the Rebirth Justice League on that art so I'm not too bothered by it...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://www.cbr.com/rebirth-teaser-wa...ustice-league/
> Does that mean Hal won't show up in Doomsday Clock?


My blue ring is running low on energy.

----------


## HAN9000

> That Doomsday Clock teaser is a repurposed Justice League Rebirth #1 variant so I wouldn't count Hal TOTALLY out yet  Plus at least he's involved in Dark Days/Metal.


Well If Hal won't be in it I'd rather have an exchange. I prefer Johns' Hal over Snyder's...

----------


## silly

> My blue ring is running low on energy.


can't.loose.hope.

----------


## Johnny

Doesn't really bother me if Hal isn't in Doomsday Clock, it's a Superman/Manhattan story with some other characters showing up, but it doesn't really sound like a DCU event like Metal is. Which I'm fine with, keep it relatively self-contained.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> 


I would like that.  Who is manufacturer?  Do you know when it's going to be released?  Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.

----------


## Johnny

I don't know and I don't know. lol Sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> can't.loose.hope.


I really should stop jumping to conclusions.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Doesn't really bother me if Hal isn't in Doomsday Clock, it's a Superman/Manhattan story with some other characters showing up, but it doesn't really sound like a DCU event like Metal is. Which I'm fine with, keep it relatively self-contained.


I do think it is time for DC to make Kal front & center again.

However, Manhattan is a cosmic level threat. The Guardians should have some awareness of what he's been doing. Hal is known as the first cosmic hero. Hal should have more of a presence in a story like this (even if he is only a supporting character). It even makes sense for the Guardians to send in Guy Gardner, too.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

yea if they are aware of the threat the Guardians letting their least experienced Lanterns handle it is pure folly, lol. We have faith in Simon and Jessica indeed.

----------


## vartox

> I would like that.  Who is manufacturer?  Do you know when it's going to be released?  Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


Quantum Mechanix makes it, I think. I don't know what their quality is like but it looks like they do a lot of high end collectibles.

----------


## liwanag

> I really should stop jumping to conclusions.


it can't be helped sometimes...  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

lots of cool news about sdcc... but can't seem to find one about gl...

----------


## silly

> lots of cool news about sdcc... but can't seem to find one about gl...


what would have been a big news would be a new season of green lantern animated series!  :EEK!:

----------


## Frontier

> lots of cool news about sdcc... but can't seem to find one about gl...


The only thing I could find is _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_. doing a _Metal_ tie-in with the New Gods.

----------


## vartox

> The only thing I could find is _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_. doing a _Metal_ tie-in with the New Gods.


I think Venditti also said that the Green/Yellow alliance will come to an end in HJGLC #25 although that's been somewhat evident from the way things are going  :Stick Out Tongue:  Also there are two new Hal figures and a Jessica Cruz Bombshell statue upcoming. I think that's about it for GL related news this SDCC.

----------


## Frontier

> I think Venditti also said that the Green/Yellow alliance will come to an end in HJGLC #25 although that's been somewhat evident from the way things are going  Also there are two new Hal figures and a Jessica Cruz Bombshell statue upcoming. I think that's about it for GL related news this SDCC.


Perfect timing with Sinestro coming back...

----------


## HAN9000

> I think Venditti also said that the Green/Yellow alliance will come to an end in HJGLC #25 although that's been somewhat evident from the way things are going  Also there are two new Hal figures and a Jessica Cruz Bombshell statue upcoming. I think that's about it for GL related news this SDCC.


Honestly I had wished they would count Carol in Bombshells...

----------


## silly

> Honestly I had wished they would count Carol in Bombshells...


really? i could've sworn carol made it already in the bombshells line.

----------


## silly

> The only thing I could find is _Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps_. doing a _Metal_ tie-in with the New Gods.


sigh.

10 char.

----------


## Johnny

From Jason Momoa's IG.

----------


## liwanag

> From Jason Momoa's IG.


love this line-up. really glad hal is in it, even if it's just a panel backdrop.

although it's missing j'onn j'onz though.

----------


## liwanag

> what would have been a big news would be a new season of green lantern animated series!


man, what i wouldn't do just to see these 4 again....

----------


## vartox

> really? i could've sworn carol made it already in the bombshells line.


Carol, Arisia, Hal, and Sinestro all got Bombshell designs when DC did bombshells variant covers but none of them have statues. Personally I thought Carol's design was bad (she was dressed like a flight attendant) and I hope they redesign her if she gets a statue  :Stick Out Tongue:  Also they made an Aquaman bombshells statue so men are not out of the question and I am really hoping they give Hal one eventually.

----------


## liwanag

a description of gl: earth one:




> That's the reason Green Lantern: Earth One is so intriguing. This new book is about more than just jettisoning past continuity and giving Hal Jordan a modernized makeover. It seeks to fundamentally reinvent one of DC's most popular heroes. The basics are still there  - Hal Jordan is a fearless man who finds a powerful ring fueled by will - but so much about the franchise is being reinterpreted and re-imagined. Hal is no longer a hotshot test pilot, but a lone asteroid miner fueled as much by his intelligence as his bravery. Like the best Ultimate Marvel characters, Earth One's Hal Jordan doesn't come across as merely an alternate universe version of a familiar character, but the product of creators who asked themselves, "What would this character be like if they were conceived today and not decades ago?".

----------


## DragonPiece

> a description of gl: earth one:


Is Carol confirmed to be in it yet?

----------


## Frontier

> Is Carol confirmed to be in it yet?


I think it was said Ferris Air will be re-imagined as Ferris Space, or something like that, so I imagine she'll show up  :Smile: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> From Jason Momoa's IG.


That image warms my heart.  If only there were actual news about "GLC" ...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> From Jason Momoa's IG.


Is my blue ring....glowing?

----------


## liwanag

> Is Carol confirmed to be in it yet?


i hope so. nice to see what an earth one sapphire would look like.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I could be totally wrong, but with the Lantern reference, I am really hoping Hal shows up in the JL.

Could it be possible the Abin has died sometime between (or shortly before) MOS & JL which could account for the lack of a GL for 2814?

----------


## Johnny

Carol standing next to Captain Cold:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/wp-cont...IMG_7237-1.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> I could be totally wrong, but with the Lantern reference, I am really hoping Hal shows up in the JL.
> 
> Could it be possible the Abin has died sometime between (or shortly before) MOS & JL which could account for the lack of a GL for 2814?


That's pretty much my theory, cause it makes no sense to me for a veteran Hal Jordan to not show up when Darkseid's army attacks his home planet.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal could have been having his cosmic "Training Day" with Sinestro on Korugar while the Kryptonians invaded Earth.

----------


## HAN9000

> From Jason Momoa's IG.


That is relieving, whether Hal will be in the movie or not.

----------


## silly

parallax makes cbr's list again.

http://www.cbr.com/8-heroes-that-bro...saw-the-light/

----------


## silly

> Although the dialogue has nothing to do with the image, we hear Hinds’ Steppenwolf say in voiceover, “No protectors here … no Lanterns … no Kryptonian,” implying Earth is ripe for the picking. He’s wrong, of course, but the key word here is “Lanterns,” marking the first reference to the Green Lantern Corps in the DC Extended Universe.


i'm glad that the glc got a reference in the trailer. still hoping to see a younger than mature hal in the movie.

----------


## Johnny

> parallax makes cbr's list again.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/8-heroes-that-bro...saw-the-light/


They don't even proofread that shit. lol

----------


## liwanag

> i'm glad that the glc got a reference in the trailer. still hoping to see a younger than mature hal in the movie.


Expecting to see meme's of "no lantern" statement made by Stepoenwolf soon...

----------


## NeathBlue

> I could be totally wrong, but with the Lantern reference, I am really hoping Hal shows up in the JL.
> 
> Could it be possible the Abin has died sometime between (or shortly before) MOS & JL which could account for the lack of a GL for 2814?


I think a better way to introduce Hal and the corps, have Abin Sur as the Green Lantern and have him get killed in it... His ring can be seen immediately flying off and at the end of the film, right before the credits, show the ring flying through the air and past a sign saying 'Welcome to Coast City'

----------


## vartox

Francis Manapul drawing Hal: https://instagram.com/p/BW8NcXQFkSz/

----------


## Johnny

> Francis Manapul drawing Hal: https://instagram.com/p/BW8NcXQFkSz/


If it's not a commission he's either doing a fill-in on HJ&TGLC or more likely Hal shows up in Trinity.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Good quality. I still can't make out whether he has white gloves or not.

----------


## silly

> Good quality. I still can't make out whether he has white gloves or not.


the white gloves seem to be a deal breaker for some. but man, injustice 2 sure have changed my mind.

----------


## silly

> 


"He said you would come. Let's hope it's not too late".

- Alfred

----------


## Johnny

> "He said you would come. Let's hope it's not too late".
> 
> - Alfred


The "hope" line makes it perfectly clear he's talking to Superman. How is Alfred going to know about the Green Lanterns anyway. lol The context of the whole trailer gives it away, on purpose obviously. And I don't mind that, it should be Clark. If they wanted Hal there, they would just have him there. They didn't so he isn't. At this point I don't care anymore about rumors, speculations, "scoops", character breakdowns, actors trolling fans or Steppenwolf lines that there's no Lanterns protecting Earth. Either give the people GL or don't. Tickling fans about it makes no sense anymore.

----------


## Elmo

I just read Emerald Dawn for the first time and man oh man did I dislike that story. I get it that using guilt as a motivator for superheroes is common in origin stories, but drunk driving and crippling his best friend? Seriously? Hal is just such a dick. I can't really explain it, I love the character but he is so unlikable in that story, maybe that was the intention of the writers but I really just couldn't find myself connecting with him at all, not like I could in his pre-Crisis series. Also it just felt really lazy, the villain appears in every issue but the explanation for who he is is only revealed through a brief monologue on one page and that's it, and then Hal uses a save all, literally summoning the power of Oa's power battery to destroy the giant glob monster. I dunno, it just felt like lazy writing and totally not on par with other revised post-Crisis origin stories like Man of Steel or Batman Year One. Maybe I'm alone in my opinion.

----------


## liwanag

> I just read Emerald Dawn for the first time and man oh man did I dislike that story. I get it that using guilt as a motivator for superheroes is common in origin stories, but drunk driving and crippling his best friend? Seriously? Hal is just such a dick. I can't really explain it, I love the character but he is so unlikable in that story, maybe that was the intention of the writers but I really just couldn't find myself connecting with him at all, not like I could in his pre-Crisis series. Also it just felt really lazy, the villain appears in every issue but the explanation for who he is is only revealed through a brief monologue on one page and that's it, and then Hal uses a save all, literally summoning the power of Oa's power battery to destroy the giant glob monster. I dunno, it just felt like lazy writing and totally not on par with other revised post-Crisis origin stories like Man of Steel or Batman Year One. Maybe I'm alone in my opinion.


now that you said it....

actually, i always felt that emerald dawn could have been handled better. i was just a kid at the time and was just grateful to have a mini-series about my favorite green lantern....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think a better way to introduce Hal and the corps, have Abin Sur as the Green Lantern and have him get killed in it... His ring can be seen immediately flying off and at the end of the film, right before the credits, show the ring flying through the air and past a sign saying 'Welcome to Coast City'


I see. In real time, it will be about two years between JL & GLC films. For me, I want Hal a full-fledged, and highly competent GL. I am not sure what the timeline will be between those films.

I hate to sound cruel, but the sooner Abir bites the dust, the better for me. I prefer Hal being a GL for at least 3-5 years, or so once the GLC film kicks off. I'm hoping he is not yet in his prime, either.

I want Hal to have his normal quirks (questioning authority, following his instinct over the Oa rule book, coming up with capable plans on the fly etc.), but free from any generic rookie/airhead PIS cliches (like anytime he's around Batman).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal forgot to check his hair before the close-up. Other than that petty nitpick, great image.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I just read Emerald Dawn for the first time and man oh man did I dislike that story. I get it that using guilt as a motivator for superheroes is common in origin stories, but drunk driving and crippling his best friend? Seriously? Hal is just such a dick. I can't really explain it, I love the character but he is so unlikable in that story, maybe that was the intention of the writers but I really just couldn't find myself connecting with him at all, not like I could in his pre-Crisis series. Also it just felt really lazy, the villain appears in every issue but the explanation for who he is is only revealed through a brief monologue on one page and that's it, and then Hal uses a save all, literally summoning the power of Oa's power battery to destroy the giant glob monster. I dunno, it just felt like lazy writing and totally not on par with other revised post-Crisis origin stories like Man of Steel or Batman Year One. Maybe I'm alone in my opinion.


Geoff kinda did the same thing with fellow pilot Rocket Man. Hal apologized (and eventually shagged) Cowgirl, but Rocket Man was crippled over Hal's bad decision-making.

It would have been a great story if Rocket Man found out Hal was GL, who refused to wear his ring while on Air Force missions. He could have been Hal's Hunter Zolomon.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal forgot to check his hair before the close-up. Other than that petty nitpick, great image.


That's a great point. Of all people, you know Hal Jordan would be the one to worry about his hair being on point while flying in space.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elmo

> now that you said it....
> 
> actually, i always felt that emerald dawn could have been handled better. i was just a kid at the time and was just grateful to have a mini-series about my favorite green lantern....


I dug the issue where Hal first goes to Oa, with Tomar-Re acting as his confidant in a way. The advice he gives in that issue is really great and demonstrative of his character. And of course Kilowog training yet sort of mocking Hal was great. But I really didn't care for anything else.

The last 50 issues of the pre-Crisis book were sooooo so so so good. I need something on par with that. I'm reading Emerald Dawn II now and after that I'll check out the first issue of Hal's post Crisis run.

----------


## liwanag

> I dug the issue where Hal first goes to Oa, with Tomar-Re acting as his confidant in a way. The advice he gives in that issue is really great and demonstrative of his character. And of course Kilowog training yet sort of mocking Hal was great. But I really didn't care for anything else.
> 
> The last 50 issues of the pre-Crisis book were sooooo so so so good. I need something on par with that. I'm reading Emerald Dawn II now and after that I'll check out the first issue of Hal's post Crisis run.


man, it's been so long since last i read emerald dawn.

emerald dawn 2 was a bit funny for me. wasn't too excited with the idea of hal being in jail and had to sneak out for training. i guess i read somewhere that dc wanted to make hal's backstory different. well, it was different how they did it..

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's a great point. Of all people, you know Hal Jordan would be the one to worry about his hair being on point while flying in space.


I really want Hal to take a (hopefully) funny swipe at Ryan Reynolds/Deadpool once he returns to live action.

A joke about not wanting a full face mask, or not wanting any red on his uniform....something....

----------


## liwanag

> the white gloves seem to be a deal breaker for some. but man, injustice 2 sure have changed my mind.


i know, sometimes i don't notice if hal is or is not wearing white gloves.

what i find annoying is when people draw the wrong shape of mask for hal.

----------


## Elmo

> man, it's been so long since last i read emerald dawn.
> 
> emerald dawn 2 was a bit funny for me. wasn't too excited with the idea of hal being in jail and had to sneak out for training. i guess i read somewhere that dc wanted to make hal's backstory different. well, it was different how they did it..


Yeah I don't like that at all. I'm only interested because it delves more into Sinestro's origin. The ending of issue 2 where Hal's cellmate sees him in the GL suit made me cringe. 

Been a while since I've read Secret Origin, but I remember it being way way better than this.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah I don't like that at all. I'm only interested because it delves more into Sinestro's origin. The ending of issue 2 where Hal's cellmate sees him in the GL suit made me cringe. 
> 
> Been a while since I've read Secret Origin, but I remember it being way way better than this.


yeah, i guess i liked secret origins better. although it felt different seeing atrocitous tied to hal's origins.

----------


## silly

> They don't even proofread that shit. lol


well, this time it's hal who made the list.

http://www.cbr.com/15-times-batman-got-punked/




> Hal knocked Batman down with one punch. Not only was it a humiliating defeat, but it won Gardner over forever.

----------


## HAN9000

> I just read Emerald Dawn for the first time and man oh man did I dislike that story. I get it that using guilt as a motivator for superheroes is common in origin stories, but drunk driving and crippling his best friend? Seriously? Hal is just such a dick. I can't really explain it, I love the character but he is so unlikable in that story, maybe that was the intention of the writers but I really just couldn't find myself connecting with him at all, not like I could in his pre-Crisis series. Also it just felt really lazy, the villain appears in every issue but the explanation for who he is is only revealed through a brief monologue on one page and that's it, and then Hal uses a save all, literally summoning the power of Oa's power battery to destroy the giant glob monster. I dunno, it just felt like lazy writing and totally not on par with other revised post-Crisis origin stories like Man of Steel or Batman Year One. Maybe I'm alone in my opinion.


Umm... It is a common misunderstanding that Hal was drunk driving in Emerald Dawn. If you take a look at the panel Hal actually did not touch his beer. The pitcher was full. Priest, who wrote the script of the first issue, emphasized that in his novel when he rewrote that plot. Hal didn't drink. That's why he was driving while everyone else was drunk. And that's why Hal claimed himself innocent all along.

----------


## jbmasta

> well, this time it's hal who made the list.
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/15-times-batman-got-punked/


Guy also mooned Batman once. That's right. Guy Gardner pulled his pants down and flashed his butt at Batman (an unfazed Bats commented that Guy needed a shave). Kyle's face palm in response should be on the same meme level and the Picard face palm.

----------


## jbmasta

Maybe DC could do a special larger size issue three or four times a year, like an anthology book or something. Show what characters are getting up to while not interfering with the ongoing storylines in the two main titles. I'd be willing to wait three or four months for something like this. Stories I'd like to see covered are Kyle before and after Omega Men, what's happened with Saint Walker after Quest for Hope, what do Ganthet and Sayd get up to, and whatever happened to the Templar Guardians. They were in a couple of issues of Green Lantern and New Guardians just before Convergence (leading the Corps or at least acting in a advisory role), and have not been mentioned since.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Elmo

> Umm... It is a common misunderstanding that Hal was drunk driving in Emerald Dawn. If you take a look at the panel Hal actually did not touch his beer. The pitcher was full. Priest, who wrote the script of the first issue, emphasized that in his novel when he rewrote that plot. Hal didn't drink. That's why he was driving while everyone else was drunk. And that's why Hal claimed himself innocent all along.


Ah alright then, still didn't enjoy it though.

----------


## Frontier

So, uh...is Soranik being possessed by her ring or something? Because this is a pretty dramatic character turn. It's almost like her Dad was possessing her. 

And now Tomar-Re's role in the GLC has been replaced by a girl...who is also a teenager (?)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So, uh...is Soranik being possessed by her ring or something? Because this is a pretty dramatic character turn. It's almost like her Dad was possessing her. 
> 
> And now Tomar-Re's role in the GLC has been replaced by a girl...who is also a teenager (?) .


Possessed.... by her ring.... possessed.... by this thing that draws its power from a certain color in the emotional spectrum.... and turned evil... hmmmmm.... it feels very familiar but I can't quite place it.  Do we know anyone who's gone through this scenario already... maybe with a different color?

Actually, I have no idea what's going on but maybe we'll get some answers in the upcoming Superman issues with Sinestro?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

That's a good one. Except that DCEU Hal would be around 20 years older, but there was a time I could definitely see someone like Armie Hammer in this role. Chris Pine's Steve Trevor was the Hal Jordan we all needed imo.

----------


## Elmo

Mannnn, I really want him to have white gloves though  :Frown:

----------


## HAN9000

> So, uh...is Soranik being possessed by her ring or something? Because this is a pretty dramatic character turn. It's almost like her Dad was possessing her.


https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...11334578737152
Well I guess that means she was possessed. 
When will they stop recycling the same plots over and over? And the idea that Sinestro controlling his daughter's mind is creepy.

----------


## silly

> 


that would be such an awesome scene.

----------


## Frontier

> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...11334578737152
> Well I guess that means she was possessed. 
> When will they stop recycling the same plots over and over? And the idea that Sinestro controlling his daughter's mind is creepy.


Would you honestly put it past him though  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## HAN9000

> Would you honestly put it past him though ?


Actually yes. Sinestro is a an a-hole. But he never did anything like that to his daughter before HJGLC. I'm not saying he was a good father but he did respect her will. The only thing he did for her against her will was taking off her GL ring to prevent her being transfered into another universe. He wanted to get close to her, to protect her. For that he lowered himself and stopped being an arrogant jerk in front of her. Venditti fxxxed over Sinestro's character from the beginning and now it's getting worse.

----------


## Frontier

> Actually yes. Sinestro is a an a-hole. But he never did anything like that to his daughter before HJGLC. I'm not saying he was a good father but he did respect her will. The only thing he did for her against her will was taking off her GL ring to prevent her being transfered into another universe. He wanted to get close to her, to protect her. For that he lowered himself and stopped being an arrogant jerk in front of her. Venditti fxxxed over Sinestro's character from the beginning and now it's getting worse.


Well, we just saw an unconscious (and naked) Sinestro pop up with Lyssa on Qward so he might not intentionally be doing it (if he's even responsible at all). 

Though I think, under certain conditions, Sinestro would be willing to go that far if he felt he needed to.

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, we just saw an unconscious (and naked) Sinestro pop up with Lyssa on Qward so he might not intentionally be doing it (if he's even responsible at all). 
> 
> Though I think, under certain conditions, Sinestro would be willing to go that far if he felt he needed to.


Let's hope so...
Sinestro used Parallax to control Hal because he hated Hal. He wanted to torture Hal and get his revenge. Doing the same thing to Sora is going too far.

----------


## Johnny

Are we really discussing Sinestro's morality level here? Sinestro? He is a villain, he is supposed to be going too far. I understand he's had his share of character development for the past decade or so but at the end of the day, it's freaking Sinestro we're talking about. It's certainly not past him to use his own daughter for his schemes, regardless if he cherishes her or not. That's what a villain does, he puts his own malevolent plans before everything else, whether it's "complicated" or not.

----------


## jbmasta

> So, uh...is Soranik being possessed by her ring or something? Because this is a pretty dramatic character turn. It's almost like her Dad was possessing her. 
> 
> And now Tomar-Re's role in the GLC has been replaced by a girl...who is also a teenager (?) .


The Alley Rat comment she made when branding Kyle would indicate this. Before yesterday's issue I thought Sinestro was going to manifest himself through Soranik, like how Ra's possessed the body of Talia in Batman Beyond (hearing David Warner's voice coming out of Talia's body was a surprise).

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Are we really discussing Sinestro's morality level here? Sinestro? He is a villain, he is supposed to be going too far. I understand he's had his share of character development for the past decade or so but at the end of the day, it's freaking Sinestro we're talking about. It's certainly not past him to use his own daughter for his schemes, regardless if he cherishes her or not. That's what a villain does, he puts his own malevolent plans before everything else, whether it's "complicated" or not.


Yeah, Sinestro is not some morally ambiguous anti-hero. He started at lawful evil, but managed to keep his dodgy behavior under the rug until Hal exposed him. Since then, he's been willing to both work with genocidal madmen and mass murderers of the highest order, including Mongul, Cyborg Superman, and the Anti-Monitor, and is straight-up guilty of genocide on a massive scale when he wiped out entire solar systems with the Mad God of Sector 3600.

It doesn't matter whether Soranik is his daughter or not, she is simply an extention of his own ego, which is the only reason he treated her with kid gloves until now.

----------


## silly

> Umm... It is a common misunderstanding that Hal was drunk driving in Emerald Dawn. If you take a look at the panel Hal actually did not touch his beer. The pitcher was full. Priest, who wrote the script of the first issue, emphasized that in his novel when he rewrote that plot. Hal didn't drink. That's why he was driving while everyone else was drunk. And that's why Hal claimed himself innocent all along.


hey, thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## HAN9000

> Are we really discussing Sinestro's morality level here? Sinestro? He is a villain, he is supposed to be going too far. I understand he's had his share of character development for the past decade or so but at the end of the day, it's freaking Sinestro we're talking about. It's certainly not past him to use his own daughter for his schemes, regardless if he cherishes her or not. That's what a villain does, he puts his own malevolent plans before everything else, whether it's "complicated" or not.


I think that notion of villains is too old-fashioned. Sinestro certainly has his code of ethics. There're many differences between Joker and Magneto. Does a villain have to do everything bad? Magneto won't order a massacre. The Rogues won't kill the Flash. Lex Luthor won't destroy the human race. The debate over that question can be extended: Should all characters stay in Silver Age or Golden Age never get any update? I believe the answers are clear. 
It seems you don't care the characterizations of villains. But I think those are big parts of the hero. Without villain there's no story. And how boring it would be if all villains were the same bad guy from the inside out.

----------


## Johnny

> I think that notion of villains is too old-fashioned. Sinestro certainly has his code of ethics. There're many differences between Joker and Magneto. Does a villain have to do everything bad? Magneto won't order a massacre. The Rogues won't kill the Flash. Lex Luthor won't destroy the human race. The debate over that question can be extended: Should all characters stay in Silver Age or Golden Age never get any update? I believe the answers are clear. 
> It seems you don't care the characterizations of villains. But I think those are big parts of the hero. Without villain there's no story. And how boring it would be if all villains were the same bad guy from the inside out.


Who said anything about staying in the past, the point is Sinestro is still a bad guy regardless if he is a complex bad guy. As such it's more than reasonable to assume that he could use his daughter for some nefarious plan against the GLs. That doesn't make him some cardboard cut out mustache twirling villain with no character development, it means that he would put his own goals before his family, which he has before and seems like he will again. Don't try to assume what I do or don't care about.

----------


## HAN9000

> Who said anything about staying in the past, the point is Sinestro is still a bad guy regardless if he is a complex bad guy. As such it's more than reasonable to assume that he could use his daughter for some nefarious plan against the GLs. That doesn't make him some cardboard cut out mustache twirling villain with no character development, it means that he would put his own goals before his family, which he has before and seems like he will again. Don't try to assume what I do or don't care about.


It means the character development is overridden, which is precisely no character development. Sinestro said to Sora in Brightest Day "You do know that had you been harmed in any way, I would have ground this world to dust." One of the reasons he abandoned his corps was because it cost him the relationship with his daughter. And he would harm her himself, using the same method to deal with his enemy on her? Which family member do you mean he has put his own goals before? Arin's story has never been told in detail. We don't know the circumstances.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I was hoping Alfred was talking to Hal. Perhaps Cyborg was able to send a SOS to Oa, and the guardians reassigned Hal to his home sector.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Are we really discussing Sinestro's morality level here? Sinestro? He is a villain, he is supposed to be going too far. I understand he's had his share of character development for the past decade or so but at the end of the day, it's freaking Sinestro we're talking about. It's certainly not past him to use his own daughter for his schemes, regardless if he cherishes her or not. That's what a villain does, he puts his own malevolent plans before everything else, whether it's "complicated" or not.






> Yeah, Sinestro is not some morally ambiguous anti-hero. He started at lawful evil, but managed to keep his dodgy behavior under the rug until Hal exposed him. Since then, he's been willing to both work with genocidal madmen and mass murderers of the highest order, including Mongul, Cyborg Superman, and the Anti-Monitor, and is straight-up guilty of genocide on a massive scale when he wiped out entire solar systems with the Mad God of Sector 3600.
> 
> It doesn't matter whether Soranik is his daughter or not, she is simply an extention of his own ego, which is the only reason he treated her with kid gloves until now.


I don't need to send you guys clocks at the next office party. Y'all know what time it is.

He did not help the dying GL of his sector in order to get his ring. He subjugated his own people. He was responsible for Hal's fall from Grace. He is responsible for the death of Kyle's mother (which continues to be ignored). He played a part in the destruction of his home planet, and completely moved on from that with a quickness.

Sinestro refuses ex-lax, despite always being full of feces. He was always Machiavellian to the core.

I would not put it past him messing with his own daughter.

----------


## liwanag

> I was hoping Alfred was talking to Hal. Perhaps Cyborg was able to send a SOS to Oa, and the guardians reassigned Hal to his home sector.


i'm hoping for it. that's going to be one of the biggest shocker in movie history (at least for me) if that ever happened.

----------


## Johnny

> It means the character development is overridden, which is precisely no character development. Sinestro said to Sora in Brightest Day "You do know that had you been harmed in any way, I would have ground this world to dust." One of the reasons he abandoned his corps was because it cost him the relationship with his daughter. And he would harm her himself, using the same method to deal with his enemy on her? Which family member do you mean he has put his own goals before? Arin's story has never been told in detail. We don't know the circumstances.


Didn't he put his ambitions to "bring order to Korugar" before his family? Nothing would be "overridden", Sinestro isn't the type of guy who usually ends up making the "right" decisions, he is the guy who believes the end justifies the means. That's who he is, there's no character regression in it.

----------


## gwangung

> It means the character development is overridden,


This seems to be a premature statement. Moreover, I think there are all sorts of self justifications that Sinestro would use to justify his actions....and not all of them are inherently evil.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It means the character development is overridden, which is precisely no character development. Sinestro said to Sora in Brightest Day "You do know that had you been harmed in any way, I would have ground this world to dust." One of the reasons he abandoned his corps was because it cost him the relationship with his daughter. And he would harm her himself, using the same method to deal with his enemy on her? Which family member do you mean he has put his own goals before? Arin's story has never been told in detail. We don't know the circumstances.


Side note: Did I read that panel right?  Did she call herself "Soranik Sinestro"?  Would that make her father Sinestro Sinestro?

Anyhoo... I remember they tried to add depth to Sinestro's character and turn him from a stone cold killer to more of a sympathetic villain, but it was always so nebulous and you could never really get a good grasp of what he was all about.  Or at least I couldn't. I hate to say this, but this might be one of those things we have to wait and see how it plays out before we can judge.

Some possibilities... maybe Sora isn't possessed by Sinestro, maybe it's the parallax entity.  Perhaps Sinestro makes a return to save his daughter from it.  Lots of Parallax parallels to draw from, both were Green lanterns, both went yellow, maybe Sinestro does the "don't make the same mistakes I made" routine.

Maybe again, it isn't possession but maybe Sinestro is using it to corrupt Sora.  Like, this is the only way she'll learn to be a good daughter and follow in his footsteps.  The "it's for your own good" routine.  Of course we can kinda tell how that will end.  She'll eventually fight it, then Mr. S gets pissed and probably does jump in and take possession.

There's some interesting ways this can play out as long as Venditti doesn't drop the ball.  But one thing I hope for is the Sora is not just a pawn in all this.  I hope some some time is spent showing her conflict in dealing with this possession or whatever.  Maybe she has moments of weakness followed by moments of strength.  Just don't make her a damsel is all I ask.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Without villain there's no story. And how boring it would be if all villains were the same bad guy from the inside out.


Very thought provoking and agree completely.

----------


## Frontier

> Side note: Did I read that panel right?  Did she call herself "Soranik Sinestro"?  Would that make her father Sinestro Sinestro?


Sinestro's first name is actually Thaal. 

His full name is Thaal Sinestro.

So Soranik's family name would actually be "Soranik Sinestro."

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Sinestro's first name is actually Thaal. 
> 
> His full name is Thaal Sinestro.
> 
> So Soranik's family name would actually be "Soranik Sinestro."


I know... that was my poor attempt at humor.  Perhaps a rimshot might've helped?

----------


## Frontier

> I know... that was my poor attempt at humor.  Perhaps a rimshot might've helped?


Now I feel kind of silly for taking it seriously  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## James Hunter

> Side note: Did I read that panel right?  Did she call herself "Soranik Sinestro"?  Would that make her father Sinestro Sinestro?.


Nope, an easy enough mistake to make but her father is Thaal Sinestro, he's just rarely called by his first name.

Cheers.

James.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## LP22

Man I really hope sora was mind controlled so she and Kyle can go and make cute and pink babies for uncle hal.

----------


## liwanag

> 


still waiting for hal's episode in jl action.

----------


## phantom1592

> I think that notion of villains is too old-fashioned. Sinestro certainly has his code of ethics. There're many differences between Joker and Magneto. Does a villain have to do everything bad? Magneto won't order a massacre. The Rogues won't kill the Flash. Lex Luthor won't destroy the human race. The debate over that question can be extended: Should all characters stay in Silver Age or Golden Age never get any update? I believe the answers are clear. 
> It seems you don't care the characterizations of villains. But I think those are big parts of the hero. Without villain there's no story. And how boring it would be if all villains were the same bad guy from the inside out.


ummm... Magneto HAS done the Massacre thing, the Rogues HAVE killed a Flash and Lex??? While he probably wouldn't destroy the Humans, He's admitted that he could have cured Cancer if he wasn't more interested in besting Superman... 

Sinestro's Code of Ethics has always been paper thin and pretty malleable. There isn't much he wouldn't (and HASN'T) do to achieve his goals. Free Will and choices with him?? That's always been the root of chaos and he's all about Order.  His corps? Were just a means to an end. I don't believe he has any true love or loyalty to them outside of the fact that it's HIS. The rings, the battery the power... It's all HIS. He may choose to walk away, but when he comes back he expects that everyone recognize his awesomeness. 

The man is 100% ego.

----------


## HAN9000

> Didn't he put his ambitions to "bring order to Korugar" before his family? Nothing would be "overridden", Sinestro isn't the type of guy who usually ends up making the "right" decisions, he is the guy who believes the end justifies the means. That's who he is, there's no character regression in it.


Logically, there's no contradiction between "bring order to Korugar" and family. Sinestro didn't think so too. He even thought that was some kind of family business. The woman he loved died as a result of his deed doesn't mean he had wanted or foreseen that.

----------


## HAN9000

> ummm... Magneto HAS done the Massacre thing, the Rogues HAVE killed a Flash and Lex??? While he probably wouldn't destroy the Humans, He's admitted that he could have cured Cancer if he wasn't more interested in besting Superman... 
> 
> Sinestro's Code of Ethics has always been paper thin and pretty malleable. There isn't much he wouldn't (and HASN'T) do to achieve his goals. Free Will and choices with him?? That's always been the root of chaos and he's all about Order.  His corps? Were just a means to an end. I don't believe he has any true love or loyalty to them outside of the fact that it's HIS. The rings, the battery the power... It's all HIS. He may choose to walk away, but when he comes back he expects that everyone recognize his awesomeness. 
> 
> The man is 100% ego.


Magneto did the Massacre thing and it was retconned. The Rogues killed a Flash and it was retconned. I gave those examples because those were shxt writings and obviously being realized and revamped latter.
If Sinestro's Code of Ethics was paper thin and malleable, then why do you think he would never tolerate a single bit of free will? That is a paradox.

----------


## phantom1592

> Magneto did the Massacre thing and it was retconned. The Rogues killed a Flash and it was retconned. I gave those examples because those were shxt writings and obviously being realized and revamped latter.
> If Sinestro's Code of Ethics was paper thin and malleable, then why do you think he would never tolerate a single bit of free will? That is a paradox.


Which Massacre was retconned? Last I heard killing the entire Submarine crew on a whim was still around, as was the time he EMP'ed the entire planet wiping out uncountable innocent lives in hospitals. Magneto is and always has been a BAD guy and anyone who crosses him or gets between him and his goals is liable to die. He also cares nothing about collaterable damage, especially if they are humans. 

There are a lot of later writers who want to whitewash his crimes 'for the greater good', but that's not who Magneto is. Magneto at his core is someone who suffered under a horrible dictator who treated his people as worthless... and in retaliation he became everything he hated. He stared too long into the abyss and the abyss and blinked. 

I'll admit the Rogues killing Bart was a crappy story but I don't remember it being specifically retconned... at least no more than all of Bart's history in its entirety I guess. 

Sinestro would tolerate free will as long they agree with him. If everyone in the entire universe believed exactly as him and acknowledge he knew best... Then they're free to think that. He's another fascist who sets his laws and pity any who would cross him. I'm sure he'd hope that Sora would join him of her own free will and be his right hand gal and conquer everything as Father and Daughter... but if not, then he'd surely go with 'Plan B'.

----------


## HAN9000

> Which Massacre was retconned? Last I heard killing the entire Submarine crew on a whim was still around, as was the time he EMP'ed the entire planet wiping out uncountable innocent lives in hospitals. Magneto is and always has been a BAD guy and anyone who crosses him or gets between him and his goals is liable to die. He also cares nothing about collaterable damage, especially if they are humans. 
> 
> There are a lot of later writers who want to whitewash his crimes 'for the greater good', but that's not who Magneto is. Magneto at his core is someone who suffered under a horrible dictator who treated his people as worthless... and in retaliation he became everything he hated. He stared too long into the abyss and the abyss and blinked. 
> 
> I'll admit the Rogues killing Bart was a crappy story but I don't remember it being specifically retconned... at least no more than all of Bart's history in its entirety I guess. 
> 
> Sinestro would tolerate free will as long they agree with him. If everyone in the entire universe believed exactly as him and acknowledge he knew best... Then they're free to think that. He's another fascist who sets his laws and pity any who would cross him. I'm sure he'd hope that Sora would join him of her own free will and be his right hand gal and conquer everything as Father and Daughter... but if not, then he'd surely go with 'Plan B'.


The New York Massacre written by Morrison. The Rogues killing Bart was deceived by Inertia. Obviously we see Magneto in different ways. I'm not saying he won't kill. (In Marvel even many heroes  don't have that code. )He is a victim of genocide he won't do that to other people. That's what I see him. If we continue to talk about Marvel perhaps we should pick another thread?...
If you read Sinestro's solo you would see Sora defied him many times and he was OK with that. He gave her a GL battery so she could stay with him as a GL. She did many things he disapproved yet he supported her. She asked why and he answered "Because you are my daughter." That's how he treated his daughter. Therefore, I don't think your assumption is very compelling.

----------


## HAN9000

One more thing. Since Sinestro and Lyssa are both alive, does that mean Hal would be the only dead person after he blew himself up if Ganthet didn't reach out to Kyle for help? ...It feels so stupid.

----------


## Johnny

> Logically, there's no contradiction between "bring order to Korugar" and family. Sinestro didn't think so too. He even thought that was some kind of family business. The woman he loved died as a result of his deed doesn't mean he had wanted or foreseen that.


Which goes back to him making bad decisions while thinking the end justifies the means. Sinestro always wants to have his cake and eat it too, which never ends up working very well for him. That's what he doesn't learn from at the end of the day, because when all is said and done his ambitions would always be more important than whatever connection he has to his daughter. Him seeing no contradiction between being a father and a dictator is a prime example of his delusions.

----------


## silly

> still waiting for hal's episode in jl action.


as of now, star sapphire has more screen time in jl action than green lantern.

----------


## Johnny

> as of now, star sapphire has more screen time in jl action than green lantern.


And the Red Lanterns too. They don't like poor Hal.

----------


## phantom1592

> The New York Massacre written by Morrison. The Rogues killing Bart was deceived by Inertia. Obviously we see Magneto in different ways. I'm not saying he won't kill. (In Marvel even many heroes  don't have that code. )He is a victim of genocide he won't do that to other people. That's what I see him. If we continue to talk about Marvel perhaps we should pick another thread?...
> If you read Sinestro's solo you would see Sora defied him many times and he was OK with that. He gave her a GL battery so she could stay with him as a GL. She did many things he disapproved yet he supported her. She asked why and he answered "Because you are my daughter." That's how he treated his daughter. Therefore, I don't think your assumption is very compelling.


Yeah, I wasn't counting the New York one... I'm no Morrison fan and I skip his run on most things. There were massacres before that. Magneto has always been one of the greatest racists in Marvel all under the pretense of Oppressing the humans before they can oppress the mutants. Genocide/massacre/murder is totally in his wheelhouse. When he considers all humans to be a threat to his people's survival... whether they are or not, I lose any sympathy for the character. 

The rogues were tricked.. but not THAT tricked. They were still actively blasting Bart... they just didn't realize Inertia's endgame. They still planned on killing a flash that day.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> One more thing. Since Sinestro and Lyssa are both alive, does that mean Hal would be the only dead person after he blew himself up if Ganthet didn't reach out to Kyle for help? ...It feels so stupid.


Sadly, Geoff Johns' Hals is not the sharpest knife in the drawer. The "more guts than brains" GL should be Guy.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> One more thing. Since Sinestro and Lyssa are both alive, does that mean Hal would be the only dead person after he blew himself up if Ganthet didn't reach out to Kyle for help? ...It feels so stupid.


Hal's accomplishment was to destroy War World and the Fear Engine, scattering the Sin Corps and thus unseating them from their dominance of the universe! Not so stupid, imo.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> One more thing. Since Sinestro and Lyssa are both alive, does that mean Hal would be the only dead person after he blew himself up if Ganthet didn't reach out to Kyle for help? ...It feels so stupid.


I get this and again agree with HAN.  This feels like a recurring problem when we get into the situation where a hero sacrifices them self in order to also take out some other villain/threat.  But then later on, the threat comes back and the hero's efforts are kinda wasted.  The one that pops into my head (and I know I'm probably off on this so please correct me if I am) is the classic Flash in Crisis on Infinite Earths.  He made this sacrifice to save the multiverse, dies, and yet the multiverse and anti monitor or whatever come back like it didn't matter.

I think we all knew Hal was coming back, and SInestro too.  But when you see him flame out in issue #4 or 5 of his own series, the weight of the moment is kinda lost.

----------


## phantom1592

> I get this and again agree with HAN.  This feels like a recurring problem when we get into the situation where a hero sacrifices them self in order to also take out some other villain/threat.  But then later on, the threat comes back and the hero's efforts are kinda wasted.  The one that pops into my head (and I know I'm probably off on this so please correct me if I am) is the classic Flash in Crisis on Infinite Earths.  He made this sacrifice to save the multiverse, dies, and yet the multiverse and anti monitor or whatever come back like it didn't matter.
> 
> I think we all knew Hal was coming back, and SInestro too.  But when you see him flame out in issue #4 or 5 of his own series, the weight of the moment is kinda lost.


I think the biggest problem here is that they go back to the same well way too often. YES, Sinestro was my all time favorite Green Lantern Villain. However, He was executed in 1988 and stayed gone almost the entire time till Rebirth in 2005. (Yes he showed up alive in one issue of emerald twilight and was promptly killed again) 

How long has he stayed gone since 2005? It seems like it's Snyder and the Joker and EVERY story is either about Sinestro, Ties in with Sinestro, kills Sinestro or brings Sinestro back... Shooting from the hip here, I think he's been in more issues since Rebirth than John Stewart has and heaven knows had more exposure. 

Sinestro needs to take a backseat for a while. See if they can go 15, 20. 25 issues with No sinestro at all. They have a universe full of threats and a whole rogues gallery of Hal's that is painfully underused that there isn't any excuse to bring him back so soon after blowing up that war world. 

The other problem is killing Hal. Killing a hero is never really going to stick, but its the kind of big gun you should only use once a decade at most. Hal seems to cross over to heaven/land of the dead/Purgatory/Lantern Heaven WAYYYYY too much. It just feels cheap and overdone at this point.

----------


## liwanag

> And the Red Lanterns too. They don't like poor Hal.


really can't believe that atrocitous got more screen time than hal...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal is using will-power to hold down that questionable purchase of Taco Bell for lunch.

Bad guys picked the wrong lunch break to worship evil's might.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal looking like he's Scott Steiner's cousin just looks wrong, imo. His power-set really does not require muscle on top of  muscle action.

The uniform looks less sleek & fluid, imo. I can kinda see Guy being on the slightly bulky side with that tacky suit of his, plus he is supposed to look out of place next to Hal. As a kid in the 1980's, I kinda saw Guy as Hal's inbred cousin.

I think only Kilowog can pull off the massive look.

I think Hal should look swift, lean, & maneuverable, not unlike the fighter planes he pilots.

I don't think John & Kyle should be overly muscled, either.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think the biggest problem here is that they go back to the same well way too often. YES, Sinestro was my all time favorite Green Lantern Villain. However, He was executed in 1988 and stayed gone almost the entire time till Rebirth in 2005. (Yes he showed up alive in one issue of emerald twilight and was promptly killed again) 
> 
> How long has he stayed gone since 2005? It seems like it's Snyder and the Joker and EVERY story is either about Sinestro, Ties in with Sinestro, kills Sinestro or brings Sinestro back... Shooting from the hip here, I think he's been in more issues since Rebirth than John Stewart has and heaven knows had more exposure. 
> 
> Sinestro needs to take a backseat for a while. See if they can go 15, 20. 25 issues with No sinestro at all. They have a universe full of threats and a whole rogues gallery of Hal's that is painfully underused that there isn't any excuse to bring him back so soon after blowing up that war world. 
> 
> The other problem is killing Hal. Killing a hero is never really going to stick, but its the kind of big gun you should only use once a decade at most. Hal seems to cross over to heaven/land of the dead/Purgatory/Lantern Heaven WAYYYYY too much. It just feels cheap and overdone at this point.


I totally agree with you. 

Between Rebirth 2005 & the SCW, Sinestro was truly a glorious SOB, in my eyes. He was a great cosmic a-hole. Then, he kept showing up, and attempts were made to make him sympathetic. However, I am glad RV is not making him sympathetic, or Hal longing for friendship with him.

You are right: he could use a break. 

The thing about Hal, I know he can overcome great fear....but damn.....writers need to better show that fearlessness does not mean Kanye shrugs when facing a life or death situation.

The will to live should go side-by-side with the will to stand up to evil.....which means Hal should be looking for ways to save himself while saving the universe.

Wanting to live should make Hal a better fighter...at least that is how it goes in some anime.

----------


## Margaret

> I think the biggest problem here is that they go back to the same well way too often. YES, Sinestro was my all time favorite Green Lantern Villain. However, He was executed in 1988 and stayed gone almost the entire time till Rebirth in 2005. (Yes he showed up alive in one issue of emerald twilight and was promptly killed again) 
> 
> How long has he stayed gone since 2005? It seems like it's Snyder and the Joker and EVERY story is either about Sinestro, Ties in with Sinestro, kills Sinestro or brings Sinestro back... Shooting from the hip here, I think he's been in more issues since Rebirth than John Stewart has and heaven knows had more exposure. 
> 
> Sinestro needs to take a backseat for a while. See if they can go 15, 20. 25 issues with No sinestro at all. They have a universe full of threats and a whole rogues gallery of Hal's that is painfully underused that there isn't any excuse to bring him back so soon after blowing up that war world. 
> 
> The other problem is killing Hal. Killing a hero is never really going to stick, but its the kind of big gun you should only use once a decade at most. Hal seems to cross over to heaven/land of the dead/Purgatory/Lantern Heaven WAYYYYY too much. It just feels cheap and overdone at this point.


This happened with the Robins in Batman comics as well. Before when they killed Jason off, he stayed dead for 2 decades and it was a BIG deal. That death was sacred and influential. Nowadays being dead once is a requirement to being Robin and Bruce doesn't even bother appear upset anymore. With Hal, these stunts feel even more cheap because his death didn't even make that big an impact to the story at all. It felt like such a drastic thing to do in a situation that didn't deserve it. The GLs were like "Oh Hal is dead (again)? That's too bad. But we have more important thing to do because the death of the greatest GL hardly mattered, and it wasn't like we have any attachment to that Hal Jordan whom we have fought along side for so long at all so...Move on people". At least in Final Night it was a dire situation that warranted his death to ensure the Earth's survival. Moreover, Hal blowing up War World always feels a little off. Hal Jordan is a man who values life. He doesn't kill if it isn't absolutely necessary, even his enemies. I've said it before and I'm saying it again, Venditti doesn't like Hal, and he doesn't get the character past the surface level at all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I actually think RV is following the Geoff Johns characterization of Hal. The difference is that Hal is not getting the money shots under RV like he did with Johns.

Hal should not be navel gazing to give the appearance of being deep, but be should be highly competent & dynamic.

Hal has a big heart, but this aspect has not been explored in a long time.

He loves his friends & family...blood relation or not. Writers, including Geoff Johns, missed that somehow.

Wanting to see Roy kick addiction, resurrecting Oliver, attempting to resurrect Coast City (despite coming to terms with it in a previous story), reestablishing Wally's secret ID after tragedy, curing John's paralysis (after living in his house rent-free in the 1980's), and reigniting the sun are just a few (albeit) over the top examples (in some cases) that Hal is a deep & caring person. He's not some brainless action junkie.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The funny thing is that all my examples are of Hal being on Earth. To reestablish his humanity, I think Hal should return to Earth, full time.

John, Guy, & Kyle may work better in space. Hal should be on Earth, with the League, imo.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

At this point I'm practically begging for this movie to come out so these endless speculations can finally end. I'm sick of them, I'm tired of people still holding on to these false hopes about Hal in Justice League or Hal getting his due in the DCEU in general or whatever. It's not going to happen, WB just doesn't care about Hal Jordan. If that Green Lantern Corps movie does come out, Hal would either play some peripheral Obi-Wan type role and get killed off in the end, or never show up again anyway. The character is basically done as far as live-action is concerned, WB sealed his fate years ago. By all means, if some people want to keep BS-ing themselves about Hal Jordan in the movies because of Geoff Johns running things or whatever, be my guest. I'm just not falling for that shit anymore. 

Sorry, I just felt like ranting.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This happened with the Robins in Batman comics as well. Before when they killed Jason off, he stayed dead for 2 decades and it was a BIG deal. That death was sacred and influential. Nowadays being dead once is a requirement to being Robin and Bruce doesn't even bother appear upset anymore. With Hal, these stunts feel even more cheap because his death didn't even make that big an impact to the story at all. It felt like such a drastic thing to do in a situation that didn't deserve it. The GLs were like "Oh Hal is dead (again)? That's too bad. But we have more important thing to do because the death of the greatest GL hardly mattered, and it wasn't like we have any attachment to that Hal Jordan whom we have fought along side for so long at all so...Move on people". At least in Final Night it was a dire situation that warranted his death to ensure the Earth's survival. Moreover, Hal blowing up War World always feels a little off. Hal Jordan is a man who values life. He doesn't kill if it isn't absolutely necessary, even his enemies. I've said it before and I'm saying it again, Venditti doesn't like Hal, and he doesn't get the character past the surface level at all.


There sure does seem to be a pattern emerging:  Jerk jerk jerk.... sacrifices life in act of redemption.... jerk jerk jerk.... sacrifices life to save the world.... jerk jerk jerk.... blaze of glory....
I hope we can get something more in the coming issues.

As for Sora, this may mirror my thoughts on Carol but I really hope it isn't mind control or possession.  I hope she's aware of her actions and choices, and has to face the consequences.  Because otherwise, you may as well just stick her in a cage while she says "help me Kyle Rayner, help me, you're my only hope."

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> At this point I'm practically begging for this movie to come out so these endless speculations can finally end. I'm sick of them, I'm tired of people still holding on to these false hopes about Hal in Justice League or Hal getting his due in the DCEU in general or whatever. It's not going to happen, WB just doesn't care about Hal Jordan. If that Green Lantern Corps movie does come out, Hal would either play some peripheral Obi-Wan type role and get killed off in the end, or never show up again anyway. The character is basically done as far as live-action is concerned, WB sealed his fate years ago. By all means, if some people want to keep BS-ing themselves about Hal Jordan in the movies because of Geoff Johns running things or whatever, be my guest. I'm just not falling for that shit anymore. 
> 
> Sorry, I just felt like ranting.


But is it ranting if you are proven right in the end?

My blue ring is running low....

----------


## Johnny

> But is it ranting if you are proven right in the end?
> 
> My blue ring is running low....


I guess I just can't help flying off the handle when it comes to HJ in the DCEU. And I feel bad for discouraging people, cause if they still want to believe that Hal could get a decent showing in the movies, then who am I to tell them they are wrong for wanting that. I'm just sick of logging on to social media and seeing fans still making those speculations or creating fan art with Hal among the JL, or taking the bait anytime someone claims to have a "scoop" or some actor decides to amuse himself at their expense. I've seen all of that happen for years and it's just frustrating at this point.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Johnny, I appreciate your passion for the franchise.

It's a bit messed up DC/WB are not straight-shooting with the fan base. They could have a plan, or still playing it by ear with GL.

It's just human nature for us to speculate until we know for sure.

I really wish I had a TARDIS.

----------


## Frontier

I'm still waiting to see what DC/WB does with the GLC movie before I make any decisions about their treatment of Hal. 

He's still in the comics, I know he's got a specific episode of Justice League Action coming up ("Ringers"), and he'll probably make other media appearances here and there. 

Am I disappointed that he won't be in _Justice League_? Yeah. But I'm learning to deal with it.

----------


## vartox

> I guess I just can't help flying off the handle when it comes to HJ in the DCEU. And I feel bad for discouraging people, cause if they still want to believe that Hal could get a decent showing in the movies, then who am I to tell them they are wrong for wanting that. I'm just sick of logging on to social media and seeing fans still making those speculations or creating fan art with Hal among the JL, or taking the bait anytime someone claims to have a "scoop" or some actor decides to amuse himself at their expense. I've seen all of that happen for years and it's just frustrating at this point.


On the plus side, maybe all the fanworks adding Hal into the JL lineup and people begging for news on GL on social media and stuff will help let WB know that people DO want GL/Hal in the Justice League?  :Stick Out Tongue:  My own expectations regarding Hal in the Justice League and his treatment in GLC are also pretty low but if there was no buzz or outcry about it at all then WB definitely wouldn't give a shit.

----------


## liwanag

> At this point I'm practically begging for this movie to come out so these endless speculations can finally end. I'm sick of them, I'm tired of people still holding on to these false hopes about Hal in Justice League or Hal getting his due in the DCEU in general or whatever. It's not going to happen, WB just doesn't care about Hal Jordan. If that Green Lantern Corps movie does come out, Hal would either play some peripheral Obi-Wan type role and get killed off in the end, or never show up again anyway. The character is basically done as far as live-action is concerned, WB sealed his fate years ago. By all means, if some people want to keep BS-ing themselves about Hal Jordan in the movies because of Geoff Johns running things or whatever, be my guest. I'm just not falling for that shit anymore. 
> 
> Sorry, I just felt like ranting.


for a minute there i thought you were mad at me for posting that picture.


so much rage...

----------


## Johnny

> for a minute there i thought you were mad at me for posting that picture.
> 
> 
> so much rage...

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I guess I just can't help flying off the handle when it comes to HJ in the DCEU. And I feel bad for discouraging people, cause if they still want to believe that Hal could get a decent showing in the movies, then who am I to tell them they are wrong for wanting that. I'm just sick of logging on to social media and seeing fans still making those speculations or creating fan art with Hal among the JL, or taking the bait anytime someone claims to have a "scoop" or some actor decides to amuse himself at their expense. I've seen all of that happen for years and it's just frustrating at this point.


Why are you so sure Hal won't be a part of the Justice League in the future?

----------


## Johnny

> Why are you so sure Hal won't be a part of the Justice League in the future?


Because of the amazing way the studio has been treating the character.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Although it's possible their plans may have changed, I think Jon Berg (at least I think it was him), who's co-head of DC Films, has been pretty clear about whether or not Hal would be appearing in Justice League: he's not. One or more of the  GLCorps will certainly appear in some capacity, but we are not getting Hal Jordan, or John Stewart in Justice League this time around. There's simply too many characters to service and introduce for them to do justice to him. I can respect that. 

I'd rather no GL, then another half-assed version that tries to squeeze in too much like the 2011 movie did.

----------


## Johnny

I believe it was Charles Roven who said that, he's one of the producers too. I certainly believe there's no human Lanterns in JL, I'm just not sure I buy his excuse for it. When they have characters like Mera, Jim Gordon or possibly even Deathstroke in the movie, I can't believe there was no place for GL. Not counting the trinity, the same reasoning about "too many characters" can be used for every other character in the movie. You don't need Aquaman, Flash or Cyborg anymore than you do GL and the argument about half-assing him can be used for any of them as well. The character not being there isn't because there's too many heroes to service, he isn't there because WB destroyed the reputation of the GL brand and therefore are afraid of promoting it.

----------


## Johnny

Anyway I think I should apologize to liwanag if it looked like I was attacking him for posting that pic. I just have a somewhat irrational disdain towards WB when it comes to Hal Jordan in their movies. On a brighter note, I can't wait to see Otto Schmidt draw him in Green Arrow.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I believe it was Charles Roven who said that, he's one of the producers too. I certainly believe there's no human Lanterns in JL, I'm just not sure I buy his excuse for it. When they have characters like Mera, Jim Gordon or possibly even Deathstroke in the movie, I can't believe there was no place for GL. Not counting the trinity, the same reasoning about "too many characters" can be used for every other character in the movie. You don't need Aquaman, Flash or Cyborg anymore than you do GL and the argument about half-assing him can be used for any of them as well. The character not being there isn't because there's too many heroes to service, he isn't there because WB destroyed the reputation of the GL brand and therefore are afraid of promoting it.


I doubt Mera and Gordon are going to have much more than cameos. And neither are the going to be the stars of their respective franchises (well, maybe Mera).

I think Hal is a different animal altogether. DC has to get him right or they've blown it a second time with one of their potentially biggest superhero franchises. 

As we've seen with Fantastic Four, two strikes is poison

----------


## Frontier

> Anyway I think I should apologize to liwanag if it looked like I was attacking him for posting that pic. I just have a somewhat irrational disdain towards WB when it comes to Hal Jordan in their movies. On a brighter note, I can't wait to see Otto Schmidt draw him in Green Arrow.


The team-up to end all team-ups  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> Anyway I think I should apologize to liwanag if it looked like I was attacking him for posting that pic. I just have a somewhat irrational disdain towards WB when it comes to Hal Jordan in their movies. On a brighter note, I can't wait to see Otto Schmidt draw him in Green Arrow.


no dude. you're good..

.
.
.
.
.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Moreover, Hal blowing up War World always feels a little off. Hal Jordan is a man who values life. He doesn't kill if it isn't absolutely necessary, even his enemies. I've said it before and I'm saying it again, Venditti doesn't like Hal, and he doesn't get the character past the surface level at all.


While I do agree that Hal isn't the type to take life lightly, his attack on War World was meant to destabilize the Sinestro Corps and end Sinestro's reign.  I believe there was a line where Hal expressed that he was glad the rest of the Sin Corps abandoned War World because he wasn't interested in killing them all - he just wanted to stop Sinestro and his Fear Engine.  I haven't been the biggest fan of Venditti and I agree that for all his time writing Hal, he hasn't been able to get very deep with him, but I don't think he was showing Hal as being inconsiderate of life in that instance - just that Hal had bigger fish to fry in attacking War World.

----------


## jbmasta

> While I do agree that Hal isn't the type to take life lightly, his attack on War World was meant to destabilize the Sinestro Corps and end Sinestro's reign.  I believe there was a line where Hal expressed that he was glad the rest of the Sin Corps abandoned War World because he wasn't interested in killing them all - he just wanted to stop Sinestro and his Fear Engine.  I haven't been the biggest fan of Venditti and I agree that for all his time writing Hal, he hasn't been able to get very deep with him, but I don't think he was showing Hal as being inconsiderate of life in that instance - just that Hal had bigger fish to fry in attacking War World.


It's a very Doctor Who thing. Hal gave everyone who wanted to leave a chance to, which Soranik's branch of the Sinestro Corps took up. Anyone who was left had and passed up the chance to leave, so if they were on War World when it went up, that's their fault.

----------


## silly

of all the cbr lists hal could have made, this is the one he got included in.

http://www.cbr.com/the-worst-super-p...n-the-bedroom/

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I doubt Mera and Gordon are going to have much more than cameos. And neither are the going to be the stars of their respective franchises (well, maybe Mera).
> 
> I think Hal is a different animal altogether. DC has to get him right or they've blown it a second time with one of their potentially biggest superhero franchises. 
> 
> As we've seen with Fantastic Four, two strikes is poison


Hal should have gotten the Hulk treatment in JL, imo. Pick a great actor, and stick to the basic character traits (and power set). I honestly think Hal could have been the break-out character in JL, instead of Aquaman.

Marvel squeezed a whole lot out of Vision, Spider-Man, & Black Panther pretty flawlessly in CA: Civil War.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Hal should have gotten the Hulk treatment in JL, imo. Pick a great actor, and stick to the basic character traits (and power set). I honestly think Hal could have been the break-out character in JL, instead of Aquaman.
> 
> Marvel squeezed a whole lot out of Vision, Spider-Man, & Black Panther pretty flawlessly in CA: Civil War.


Baby steps. DC Films ain't Marvel Films yet.  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

> 


Batman getting his Jon Snow on  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Aquaman also looks a lot more like PAD's Aquaman with the beard and shoulder-plate.

----------


## Johnny

> Baby steps. DC Films ain't Marvel Films yet.


I think Anthony's point was that Hulk was the guy with two bad films prior to The Avengers. The Hulk brand didn't have the most stellar reputation at the time and he still ended up being the break-out star of the film, cause Marvel didn't chicken out on him they way DC did with Hal. Perhaps DC could've shown people they had faith in the GL property and try to give Hal the badass treatment instead of shafting him the way they did. By doing that they basically told people that this is a character who didn't deserve to be associated with their other big players just because of that 2011 movie.

By the way Justice League would be the DCEU's fifth film, while Avengers was the MCU's sixth, so I don't think DC would've been rushing things if they had GL in the movie.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Anthony's point was that Hulk was the guy with two bad films prior to The Avengers. The Hulk brand didn't have the most stellar reputation at the time and he still ended up being the break-out star of the film, cause Marvel didn't chicken out on him they way DC did with Hal. Perhaps DC could've shown people they had faith in the GL property and try to give Hal the badass treatment instead of shafting him the way they did. By doing that they basically told people that this is a character who didn't deserve to be associated with their other big players just because of that 2011 movie.
> 
> By the way Justice League would be the DCEU's fifth film, while Avengers was the MCU's sixth, so I don't think DC would've been rushing things if they had GL in the movie.


not much to add to this, except for "i totally agree!"...

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I believe it was Charles Roven who said that, he's one of the producers too. I certainly believe there's no human Lanterns in JL, I'm just not sure I buy his excuse for it. When they have characters like Mera, Jim Gordon or possibly even Deathstroke in the movie, I can't believe there was no place for GL. Not counting the trinity, the same reasoning about "too many characters" can be used for every other character in the movie. You don't need Aquaman, Flash or Cyborg anymore than you do GL and the argument about half-assing him can be used for any of them as well. The character not being there isn't because there's too many heroes to service, he isn't there because WB destroyed the reputation of the GL brand and therefore are afraid of promoting it.


Do you think there's no chance of introducing him in Justice League 2? Like how they introduced the Vision in the second Avengers. You could even have the sequel be something Lantern related like Paralax or something and save Darkseid for part 3.

----------


## Darkseid Is

Sorry, I just really really want Hal to be a part of this franchise eventually. I'm fine with him being out in Justice League. I of course would like to see him as everyone would but I really wish he could be involved in the future. I figure, you intro him in JL2 then spin him off in a Corps. movie. Would be perfect!

----------


## Frontier

Well, for anyone curious about Hal on Justice League Action, he shows up in the episode "Boo-Ray for Bizarro" (now available On-Demand and also on Cartoon Network's website and app) and does some stuff. 

Of course, he's also the only character in that episode who gets no lines  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Do you think there's no chance of introducing him in Justice League 2? Like how they introduced the Vision in the second Avengers. You could even have the sequel be something Lantern related like Paralax or something and save Darkseid for part 3.


If anything became abundantly clear these past couple of pages is that I'm totally not the right person to make predictions about Hal's role in the DCEU. I just get mad about it way too fast. Before we know it, I'd start ranting all over again. When it comes to raging about that, Atrocitus ain't got shit on me...

----------


## liwanag

> Well, for anyone curious about Hal on Justice League Action, he shows up in the episode "Boo-Ray for Bizarro" (now available On-Demand and also on Cartoon Network's website and app) and does some stuff. 
> 
> Of course, he's also the only character in that episode who gets no lines .


i'm starting to think josh keaton only voice acted for one episode.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Baby steps. DC Films ain't Marvel Films yet.


Hal just needs about 20 minutes to wow the world. He would be the most well-adjusted male on the team. Plus, his power set is totally unique.

Johnny totally explained the method to my madness.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think Anthony's point was that Hulk was the guy with two bad films prior to The Avengers. The Hulk brand didn't have the most stellar reputation at the time and he still ended up being the break-out star of the film, cause Marvel didn't chicken out on him they way DC did with Hal. Perhaps DC could've shown people they had faith in the GL property and try to give Hal the badass treatment instead of shafting him the way they did. By doing that they basically told people that this is a character who didn't deserve to be associated with their other big players just because of that 2011 movie.
> 
> By the way Justice League would be the DCEU's fifth film, while Avengers was the MCU's sixth, so I don't think DC would've been rushing things if they had GL in the movie.


....Picks up the mic after Johnny dropped it....

----------


## silly

> Hal just needs about 20 minutes to wow the world. He would be the most well-adjusted male on the team. Plus, his power set is totally unique.
> 
> Johnny totally explained the method to my madness.


if i could only get you and johnny, actually most of the posters here in this thread in same room with the wb top brass.

----------


## HAN9000

> While I do agree that Hal isn't the type to take life lightly, his attack on War World was meant to destabilize the Sinestro Corps and end Sinestro's reign.  I believe there was a line where Hal expressed that he was glad the rest of the Sin Corps abandoned War World because he wasn't interested in killing them all - he just wanted to stop Sinestro and his Fear Engine.  I haven't been the biggest fan of Venditti and I agree that for all his time writing Hal, he hasn't been able to get very deep with him, but I don't think he was showing Hal as being inconsiderate of life in that instance - just that Hal had bigger fish to fry in attacking War World.


However, when Arkillo asked to help Sinestro with the fight, Hal said to Sinestro "Better listen to him. You're going to need all the backup you can get." Was that just a provocation or he'd truly thought about to bomb as many members of Sinestro Corps as possible? And if he didn't want to kill Sinestro, how would a universe with Sinestro and without Hal Jordan better?

----------


## HAN9000

I can't help but think that somebody in WB Cartoons Division hates Hal... He's getting less exposure in DC Super Hero Girls too.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I think there's also the fact that Zach Snyder wasn't a huge fan of the character, which makes me doubly glad he's not in Justice League. 

Wouldn't you rather Hal be reintroduced by someone who is actually interested in him? 

Guys, the GLCorps movie is coming. They'll be laying groundwork for it in Justice League. Patience.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I think there's also the fact that Zach Snyder wasn't a huge fan of the character, which makes me doubly glad he's not in Justice League. 
> 
> Wouldn't you rather Hal be reintroduced by someone who is actually interested in him? 
> 
> Guys, the GLCorps movie is coming. They'll be laying groundwork for it in Justice League. Patience.


Snyder doesn't like Hal? I haven't heard this. Please explain.

(And after I defended that Snyder! Damn you!) only joking

----------


## HAN9000

> Snyder doesn't like Hal? I haven't heard this. Please explain.
> 
> (And after I defended that Snyder! Damn you!) only joking


Green Lantern shines too bright. That will destroy his dark cinematography. LOL.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> If anything became abundantly clear these past couple of pages is that I'm totally not the right person to make predictions about Hal's role in the DCEU. I just get mad about it way too fast. Before we know it, I'd start ranting all over again. When it comes to raging about that, Atrocitus ain't got shit on me...


I love it. You're passionate. I am too. I want Hal to be redeemed. I paraded the Green Lantern to all my friends who were comics fans but never read GL. I championed that book and I got people interested in that movie. It was so dissapointing to me... now I'm gonna get serious about it haha He needs to be redeemed. He fucking Hal Jordan.

----------


## Darkseid Is

I just re-read Johns final issue on the book. I got choked up when he's hugging his younger self and the text just reads "Hal Jordan of earth... you have the ability to overcome great fear." I'm seriously about to cry.

----------


## silly

> I can't help but think that somebody in WB Cartoons Division hates Hal... He's getting less exposure in DC Super Hero Girls too.


i seem to remember barry had a few speaking lines in dc superhero girls.

hal and carol seem to be just lurking in the background.

----------


## jbmasta

> I just re-read Johns final issue on the book. I got choked up when he's hugging his younger self and the text just reads "Hal Jordan of earth... you have the ability to overcome great fear." I'm seriously about to cry.


Tom King's Darkseid War Green Lantern special is another great issue. It sums up Hal as a character beautifully without making him look like an idiot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> if i could only get you and johnny, actually most of the posters here in this thread in same room with the wb top brass.


They just have to use the version of Hal that appeared in the GL:TAS....and all will be well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think there's also the fact that Zach Snyder wasn't a huge fan of the character, which makes me doubly glad he's not in Justice League. 
> 
> Wouldn't you rather Hal be reintroduced by someone who is actually interested in him? 
> 
> Guys, the GLCorps movie is coming. They'll be laying groundwork for it in Justice League. Patience.


Yeah, I have to agree. I kinda felt that Guy Gardner would be the best GL in a Snyder film. I imagine Guy would be a less depraved version of the Comedian, but with a power ring.

I think Whedon would have fun presenting Hal.

Speaking for myself, the impatience comes from the lack of casting announcements for the GLC.

They could at least announce a voice actor for Kilowog.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I just re-read Johns final issue on the book. I got choked up when he's hugging his younger self and the text just reads "Hal Jordan of earth... you have the ability to overcome great fear." I'm seriously about to cry.


Go ahead and read the next issue after that one.  You'll be bawling.... though for much different reasons.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Snyder doesn't like Hal? I haven't heard this. Please explain.
> 
> (And after I defended that Snyder! Damn you!) only joking


He doesn't dislike him, but he turned down directing the Green Lantern movie back in the day. If he was a fan of the character, he would have taken the job.

----------


## Frontier

> I can't help but think that somebody in WB Cartoons Division hates Hal... He's getting less exposure in DC Super Hero Girls too.


I think that has more to do with the fact that Josh Keaton's Hal voice isn't all that different from his Steve Trevor voice, the latter of whom is much more of a regular.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I think that has more to do with the fact that Josh Keaton's Hal voice isn't all that different from his Steve Trevor voice, the latter of whom is much more of a regular.


They were both played by Nathan Fillion, so it makes sense that they sound alike...  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

> They were both played by Nathan Fillion, so it makes sense that they sound alike...


Oh wow, I only just realized that  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

> I think that has more to do with the fact that Josh Keaton's Hal voice isn't all that different from his Steve Trevor voice, the latter of whom is much more of a regular.


seems like a silly reason to minimize hal's appearance...

----------


## HAN9000

> I think that has more to do with the fact that Josh Keaton's Hal voice isn't all that different from his Steve Trevor voice, the latter of whom is much more of a regular.


I don't think so... Josh Keaton voices the Flash as well. Barry shows up more often than Hal now, which I think is very strange. Hal and Beast Boy are the only two boys have introductions on the official website. I thought that means these two characters were supposed to be regulars? Apparently now Beast Boy is and Hal is not.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't think so... Josh Keaton voices the Flash as well. Barry shows up more often than Hal now, which I think is very strange. Hal and Beast Boy are the only two boys have introductions on the official website. I thought that means these two characters were supposed to be regulars? Apparently now Beast Boy is and Hal is not.


And his voice for Barry is much different then his voice for Hal and Steve. 

There are some characters on the website who appear more then others. Catwoman didn't have any major role or speaking appearance until relatively recently.

----------


## silly

> He doesn't dislike him, but he turned down directing the Green Lantern movie back in the day. If he was a fan of the character, he would have taken the job.


shame. it would have been a visual feast. imagine what hal's costume would have looked like.

----------


## Johnny

I knew David S. Goyer didn't like Martian Manhunter but I've never heard about Zack Snyder not liking Hal Jordan. Not wanting to do the Green Lantern film doesn't necessarily mean he dislikes the character.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am glad Snyder did not use Hal.

I would actually be game if Snyder did a Guy Gardner film, depending on casting, and who wrote the screenplay.

----------


## liwanag

> shame. it would have been a visual feast. imagine what hal's costume would have looked like.


and the constructs...

i'm not sure who i would like to direct the green lantern movie. i just want that it be done justice.

i love christopher nolan, but i'm not sure. imagine the glc movie done like batman begins.

----------


## Johnny

Nolan is the last person who should ever try to tackle the GL mythos, no offense to the man. How do you do a "grounded" Green Lantern story anyway. I think maybe GL Earth One would try to do that in some way, but as far as realistic approach goes, I'm not sure how you can do that with Green Lantern.

----------


## liwanag

> Nolan is the last person who should ever try to tackle the GL mythos, no offense to the man. How do you do a "grounded" Green Lantern story anyway. I think maybe GL Earth One would try to do that in some way, but as far as realistic approach goes, I'm not sure how you can do that with Green Lantern.


who was it who made sandra bullock's gravity?


trying to think of space films i liked...

----------


## liwanag

man, i feel silly. how could i have forgotten jj abrams....

----------


## Johnny

> who was it who made sandra bullock's gravity?


Alfonso Cuaron. He did The Prisoner of Azkaban as well, my favorite Harry Potter film. Good director for sure.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Another Hal from Manapul. Maybe he's doing some variant covers?

----------


## Johnny

Good guess. The idea of Hal showing up in Trinity was just too good to be true.

----------


## liwanag

> Alfonso Cuaron. He did The Prisoner of Azkaban as well, my favorite Harry Potter film. Good director for sure.


yeah.

btw, about christopher nolan.. inception and interstellar was a real mind trip.

----------


## Johnny

I like Nolan a lot, I just don't think he should associate himself with the superhero genre, outside of Batman.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I knew David S. Goyer didn't like Martian Manhunter but I've never heard about Zack Snyder not liking Hal Jordan. Not wanting to do the Green Lantern film doesn't necessarily mean he dislikes the character.


Again, I'm not saying Snyder dislikes Hal Jordan, but he was not a big enough fan of Green Lantern to want to direct the movie, which, at the time, was expected to be a huge blockbuster that would launch the DCEU.

----------


## liwanag

> Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?




and it looks like hal is wearing a knee brace.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I am pretty sure he looked in the mirror (to make sure the hair was in place) before striking that pose.

Why no one has yet to create a "Hair by Harold" thread is beyond me.

It would beyond politically incorrect, but I have this image an evil, attack you from behind, parallel Earth version of Hal being dandy & a hair stylist....far from the rugged test pilot we all know & love.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?


Who could do that to the JL?

What happened to Hal's unseen leg?

Those beams are shooting straight through Kal, Diana, & Cyborg!!!

That machine is fast enough to hurt Barry!!!

----------


## liwanag

> Who could do that to the JL?
> 
> What happened to Hal's unseen leg?
> 
> Those beams are shooting straight through Kal, Diana, & Cyborg!!!
> 
> That machine is fast enough to hurt Barry!!!


oh, is that supposed to be the murder machine?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It should have a license plate number "187" on it, based on that image.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Those blocks from the lasers remind me of the movie Pixels.  Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

----------


## Frontier

> Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?


I thought they said there wouldn't be any maiming in this event  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

> I thought they said there wouldn't be any maiming in this event ?


Hope & optimism, yo.

----------


## liwanag

> I thought they said there wouldn't be any maiming in this event ?


i just thought that hal's arm was just hidden by the plume of smoke... now bleedingcool and newsarama has articles about it..

https://www.newsarama.com/35803-is-g...-in-metal.html

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/08...his-right-arm/

what?

----------


## vartox

> i just thought that hal's arm was just hidden by the plume of smoke... now bleedingcool and newsarama has articles about it..
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/35803-is-g...-in-metal.html
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/08...his-right-arm/
> 
> what?


The smoke is behind him so it's not that, I think he's clearly missing an arm. But Flash and Wondy are both getting hit by beams (and Wondy is getting shot through several times!) and those little cubes are coming off them too, so considering this is the evil Batman/Cyborg mashup issue it could just be a virtual reality or an alternate reality or something like that. I think people are jumping the gun assuming Hal's going to be missing an arm forever based solely off this cover  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> I thought they said there wouldn't be any maiming in this event ?


no more maiming. stop the maiming.

----------


## phantom1592

> The smoke is behind him so it's not that, I think he's clearly missing an arm. But Flash and Wondy are both getting hit by beams (and Wondy is getting shot through several times!) and those little cubes are coming off them too, so considering this is the evil Batman/Cyborg mashup issue it could just be a virtual reality or an alternate reality or something like that. I think people are jumping the gun assuming Hal's going to be missing an arm forever based solely off this cover


I think the most telling thing is that the ring is on his LEFT hand. 

And no, I don't see this event as anyway permanent... but it does look like his right arm is missing and he's slinging southpaw now.

----------


## silly

> I think the most telling thing is that the ring is on his LEFT hand. 
> 
> And no, I don't see this event as anyway permanent... but it does look like his right arm is missing and he's slinging southpaw now.


i didn't catch that hal was missing his Right hand. i don't think this is permanent. but what if DC decided to replace Hal's real arm with a construct?  :EEK!:

----------


## phantom1592

> i didn't catch that hal was missing his Right hand. i don't think this is permanent. but what if DC decided to replace Hal's real arm with a construct?


Could be done... I think it'd be a mistake, but they could do it easy enough. I'd really rather see Hal get back to earth adventures with a civilian life and supporting cast and having a glowing arm kind of hurts that... 

Any of the OTHER lanters could do that and get away with it.

----------


## Frontier

> i didn't catch that hal was missing his Right hand. i don't think this is permanent. but what if DC decided to replace Hal's real arm with a construct?


I feel like we've seen that in a Lantern before...

----------


## vartox

> Could be done... I think it'd be a mistake, but they could do it easy enough. I'd really rather see Hal get back to earth adventures with a civilian life and supporting cast and having a glowing arm kind of hurts that... 
> 
> Any of the OTHER lanters could do that and get away with it.


That would make for an interesting scenario where he couldn't get away with an arm construct in daily life unless he wanted to give up his identity. Although I would prefer Hal intact  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> That would make for an interesting scenario where he couldn't get away with an arm construct in daily life unless he wanted to give up his identity. Although I would prefer Hal intact


i would too. 

i wouldn't want hal to have a glowing green arm underneath his bomber jacket.

----------


## vartox

> i would too. 
> 
> i wouldn't want hal to have a glowing green arm underneath his bomber jacket.


Although it's not a BAD look...




Speaking of the bomber jacket when's the last time we've seen that thing? Did Hal ever retrieve it from that locker he left it in?

----------


## Frontier

> Although it's not a BAD look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the bomber jacket when's the last time we've seen that thing? Did Hal ever retrieve it from that locker he left it in?


Wasn't he wearing it in _The Flash_ team-up issue, when he visited Barry for his birthday?

----------


## liwanag

> I feel like we've seen that in a Lantern before...

----------


## Johnny

> Wasn't he wearing it in _The Flash_ team-up issue, when he visited Barry for his birthday?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I feel like we've seen that in a Lantern before...


I was thinking....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

That hand has served Hal very well.

----------


## j9ac9k

Hal had the floating severed ring hand in "Dark Knight: Master Race "...

----------


## yohyoi

Hal one-punching Batman is one of the reasons I can't decide if I love or hate him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal one-punching Batman is one of the reasons I can't decide if I love or hate him.


I thought it was hilarious as up to that moment, Batman had been throwing shade at Hal non-stop.

It was also funny how John Stewart got in Bruce's face while Ollie was talking under his breath.

Besides, Batman got his revenge in the Batcave, later on.

----------


## Johnny

Bats got trolled a couple of times in that story. I remember even Guy saying something like "Why are we going to this guy? We don't need him."

----------


## liwanag

> Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?


if dc is preparing hal for this, then...

----------


## j9ac9k

Snyder teased people with Batman losing his hand a couple years ago and that never happened either.  Alfred lost his hand but got it back. Joker of course lost his face...

Snyder has a pattern.

----------


## Frontier

> That hand has served Hal very well.


Hal is right though, he doesn't actually have any sidekicks like Batman does...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Darkseid Is

> Hal one-punching Batman is one of the reasons I can't decide if I love or hate him.


Batman gets him back eventually. I actually like their relationship a lot. They're my two favorite super heroes.

----------


## liwanag

https://www.newsarama.com/35824-a-br...undefined.uxfs

newsarama's article on people losing arms.

completely forgotten arm-fall-off boy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is right though, he doesn't actually have any sidekicks like Batman does...


A brief retcon in time....

----------


## HAN9000

> Hal one-punching Batman is one of the reasons I can't decide if I love or hate him.


I think Bruce kinda deserved it.  :Wink: He kept making things hard for Hal when Hal was the Spectre. He didn't believe Hal wanted to redeem himself and thought that was a part of Hal's evil plan. Well, he's Batman. So he always plans for the worst. But it was reasonable that Hal held a grudge against him.
Don't get me wrong. Batman is my favorite Superhero, next to Hal.  :Smile:  And I really like their relationship.

----------


## HAN9000

> Hal had the floating severed ring hand in "Dark Knight: Master Race "...


I was honestly surprised that Hal couldn't reattach his hand... Wasn't he some kind of pure willpower energy? Or maybe the writers thought that was cooler...

----------


## silly

> I was honestly surprised that Hal couldn't reattach his hand... Wasn't he some kind of pure willpower energy? Or maybe the writers thought that was cooler...


what happened to hal in master race?

----------


## Johnny

> what happened to hal in master race?


After losing his hand and power ring, he subsequently retrieves it with the help of Hawkman and Hawkgirl. He's alive at the end of the whole story and keeps protecting humanity with his floating severed hand that the ring keeps holding onto. lol

----------


## liwanag

> Cover to one of the Metal tie-ins. Is our boy losing an arm?


even the knee brace is in the right knee...

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/CrhobEgIBSc/maxresdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Johnny

That's an awesome design.

----------


## baycitybomber

> The smoke is behind him so it's not that, I think he's clearly missing an arm. But Flash and Wondy are both getting hit by beams (and Wondy is getting shot through several times!) and those little cubes are coming off them too, so considering this is the evil Batman/Cyborg mashup issue it could just be a virtual reality or an alternate reality or something like that. I think people are jumping the gun assuming Hal's going to be missing an arm forever based solely off this cover


Yeah, it looks like derezzing in Tron.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think Bruce kinda deserved it. He kept making things hard for Hal when Hal was the Spectre. He didn't believe Hal wanted to redeem himself and thought that was a part of Hal's evil plan. Well, he's Batman. So he always plans for the worst. *But it was reasonable that Hal held a grudge against him.*
> Don't get me wrong. Batman is my favorite Superhero, next to Hal.  And I really like their relationship.


I hope my memory is not failing me again, but I did not interpret the punch as being personal. The feces hit the fan, the other heroes were not effective against a guardian possessed Parallax, and the 5-ring-slinging band was the only hope.

Time was of the  essence, and Hal did not have time to explain what was really going on.

So.....Bruce caught a five knuckle [img]https://i.*****.com/vi/mWlzhrX18-M/hqdefault.jpg[/img]!

The 5 GL's immediately took off for the final confrontation as Bruce was like WTF?!.

Now...Bruce punching Hal in the Cave later on was personal.

----------


## Johnny

Fabok doesn't seem happy about the reaction towards Hal's missing arm.

https://twitter.com/JasonFabok/statu...91212125270017

----------


## liwanag

me every time i read something dceu green lantern related

----------


## Johnny

Dare I ask what's the new rumor?

----------


## Nick Miller

Don't know,if you guys saw this

GReen Lantern: Earth One

https://www.amazon.com/Green-Lantern...6XSND1428EEJ1B

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Don't know,if you guys saw this
> 
> GReen Lantern: Earth One
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Green-Lantern...6XSND1428EEJ1B


Very much looking forward to this. I can absolutely see Right Stuff Hal Jordan evolving into The Martian Hal Jordan. Seems like a good interpretation after years of leaning heavily on the hot shot flyboy angle.

----------


## Frontier

> Fabok doesn't seem happy about the reaction towards Hal's missing arm.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JasonFabok/statu...91212125270017


Well, at least it shows people care about Hal  :Wink: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Fabok doesn't seem happy about the reaction towards Hal's missing arm.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JasonFabok/statu...91212125270017


Hal is simply a character fans are passionate about.

My other reaction was that a strong enough beam shot through Kal.

I am pretty sure if WW was shown missing limbs like Hal, the reaction would be very intense.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, at least it shows people care about Hal .


You are faster to the response than me.

I won't be challenging you to a gun fight.

----------


## Johnny

As usual, Bruce Wayne is a huge fan of Hal Jordan.

----------


## Johnny

> I am pretty sure if WW was shown missing limbs like Hal, the reaction would be very intense.


Oh man, social media would go nuclear meltdown. Fabok, Snyder and whoever else responsible, would be the biggest sexist misogynists in the industry. People have no clue how pathetic their selective outrage usually looks.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> As usual, Bruce Wayne is a huge fan of Hal Jordan.


Yeah... but his hair is fierce!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh man, social media would go nuclear meltdown. Fabok, Snyder and whoever else responsible, would be the biggest sexist misogynists in the industry. People have no clue how pathetic their selective outrage usually looks.




Being the odd man out of the League, both in comics & film (thus far) makes Hal stick out.

I have to admit, if WW was missing limbs, I would feel some outrage (especially with no major DC heroines still in the League after six years).

----------


## Johnny

Plus, she doesn't feel as "replaceable" as Hal does, for the lack of a better word. If DC showed us anything is that Hal Jordan's presence in the League is anything but mandatory.

----------


## liwanag

> Well, at least it shows people care about Hal .


also... it's gotten quite easier to come back from the dead than have a missing limb return. granted arthur has done it before.

----------


## silly



----------


## HAN9000

> I hope my memory is not failing me again, but I did not interpret the punch as being personal. The feces hit the fan, the other heroes were not effective against a guardian possessed Parallax, and the 5-ring-slinging band was the only hope.
> 
> Time was of the  essence, and Hal did not have time to explain what was really going on.
> 
> So.....Bruce caught a five knuckle!
> 
> The 5 GL's immediately took off for the final confrontation as Bruce was like WTF?!.
> 
> Now...Bruce punching Hal in the Cave later on was personal.


Emmmm... I guess you're right. But I wouldn't be surprised if Hal deeply wanted to punch Bruce. LOL.

----------


## silly

> Emmmm... I guess you're right. But I wouldn't be surprised if Hal deeply wanted to punch Bruce. LOL.


who doesn't?  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> also... it's gotten quite easier to come back from the dead than have a missing limb return. granted arthur has done it before.


Must be an artist interpretation anyway. Otherwise Jason Fabok probably wouldn't have tweeted anything. Disabled Hal could be interesting to see for awhile but the backlash would be severe.

----------


## Jekyll

Question:
I am a huge Hal Jordan fan and loved Johns run on GL since he wrote rebirth way back when. I stopped reading after War of The Green Lanterns, which I guess would be about the time the New 52 started. I pretty much stopped reading when the new 52 started and did not realize that Johns continued his run with Green Lantern into the new 52. Is it worth reading?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> Question:
> I am a huge Hal Jordan fan and loved Johns run on GL since he wrote rebirth way back when. I stopped reading after War of The Green Lanterns, which I guess would be about the time the New 52 started. I pretty much stopped reading when the new 52 started and did not realize that Johns continued his run with Green Lantern into the new 52. Is it worth reading?


It is. I'd recommend the trades Volume 1 Sinestro, Volume 2 The Revenge of Black Hand, Rise of the Third Army and Wrath of the First Lantern. Third Army and First Lantern were crossovers across all the Lantern titles at the time (Green Lantern, Green Lantern Corps, Green Lantern: New Guardians and Red Lanterns) with First Lantern being the big finale for Geoff Johns. Volume 2 ends with the annual that contains the Rise of the Third Army prologue.

You could go for the Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Volume 3 omnibus, which covers War of the Green Lanterns (including the GLC and Emerald Warriors issues) up to the end of Wrath of the First Lantern, however it doesn't collect the issues of GLC, New Guardians and Red Lanterns from Rise of the Third Army or Wrath of the First Lantern. That's important as Rise of the Third Army concludes in a Green Lantern Corps Annual, and you won't get the whole story for the two crossover events without picking up more trades.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Plus, she doesn't feel as "replaceable" as Hal does, for the lack of a better word. If DC showed us anything is that Hal Jordan's presence in the League is anything but mandatory.


Sometimes I think Martian Manhunter might be the lucky one. The JL stories have been very hit-or-miss for about a decade now. Sometimes it be better to be left out, then endure the back & forth.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Question:
> I am a huge Hal Jordan fan and loved Johns run on GL since he wrote rebirth way back when. I stopped reading after War of The Green Lanterns, which I guess would be about the time the New 52 started. I pretty much stopped reading when the new 52 started and did not realize that Johns continued his run with Green Lantern into the new 52. Is it worth reading?


Yes and no. Johns kind of peaked with Blackest Night (some would say earlier). However, if you loved Johns run, you should definitely finish it. There's still some great stories left after War of the Green Lanterns. The stuff with Sinestro and Hal is very fun and the introduction of Simon Baz is nicely done. 

It may have gone on a little longer than it should have, but Johns run on GL is an all-time classic.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Emmmm... I guess you're right. But I wouldn't be surprised if Hal deeply wanted to punch Bruce. LOL.


That is one of the more peculiar things about Hal. Very rarely does Hal takes stuff personal. I am amazed he was not bitter about Sinestro's conspiracy. Ollie seemed more hurt about that, than Hal. I don't think Hal thought too hard about punching Bruce. To me, Hal was only thinking of the quickest way to confront Parallax. He told Bruce to figure it out (he is the detective), as he did not have time to explain. Bruce let himself be sidetracked which made it easy for Hal to punch him.

Folks keep saying Hal should not have been able to punch Bruce. But I feel that Bruce might have been overwhelmed by the situation. It was kinda like slapping someone who is freaking out during a crisis (no pun intended). Bruce was foolish to think a batarang & a rope would slow down Hal, especially if he is holding a grudge for stuff like Zero Hour.

After the punch, Hal was not thinking about Bruce in the slightest. Hal was focused on the immediate threat.

Guy was thinking about the punch.....which still cracks me up to this day.

----------


## SebastianS

> Yes and no. Johns kind of peaked with Blackest Night (some would say earlier). However, if you loved Johns run, you should definitely finish it. There's still some great stories left after War of the Green Lanterns. The stuff with Sinestro and Hal is very fun and the introduction of Simon Baz is nicely done. 
> 
> It may have gone on a little longer than it should have, but Johns run on GL is an all-time classic.


I would say far earlier. To me, everything leading to, and including, Sinestro Corps War was the best of Johns' run. Afterward, it became way too event driven.

----------


## jbmasta

> That is one of the more peculiar things about Hal. Very rarely does Hal takes stuff personal. I am amazed he was not bitter about Sinestro's conspiracy. Ollie seemed more hurt about that, than Hal. I don't think Hal thought too hard about punching Bruce. To me, Hal was only thinking of the quickest way to confront Parallax. He told Bruce to figure it out (he is the detective), as he did not have time to explain. Bruce let himself be sidetracked which made it easy for Hal to punch him.
> 
> Folks keep saying Hal should not have been able to punch Bruce. But I feel that Bruce might have been overwhelmed by the situation. It was kinda like slapping someone who is freaking out during a crisis (no pun intended). Bruce was foolish to think a batarang & a rope would slow down Hal, especially if he is holding a grudge for stuff like Zero Hour.
> 
> After the punch, Hal was not thinking about Bruce in the slightest. Hal was focused on the immediate threat.
> 
> Guy was thinking about the punch.....which still cracks me up to this day.


Hal is focused. He does what he has to do to get the job done and to defeat the bad guy. He always has an objective to work towards. This could stem from being a test pilot for the air force. He needs to be in the zone when he's flying.

----------


## Johnny

Who misses great, great uncle Hal. I remember those old man jokes, even after Hal's return. It's been a while since someone saw him as a father figure.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal is focused. He does what he has to do to get the job done and to defeat the bad guy. He always has an objective to work towards. This could stem from being a test pilot for the air force. He needs to be in the zone when he's flying.


Hal also never had any animosity towards Bruce.  They had different operandi and they weren't close, but it was Bruce who always seemed to have a problem with Hal - even before Parallax (granted, most of it was retconned in to expand on their tension, but it still stands)  During "GL:Rebirth", Bats was refusing to get out of his way and generally being a dick.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> Hal also never had any animosity towards Bruce.  They had different operandi and they weren't close, but it was Bruce who always seemed to have a problem with Hal - even before Parallax (granted, most of it was retconned in to expand on their tension, but it still stands)  During "GL:Rebirth", Bats was refusing to get out of his way and generally being a dick.


yeah, hal didn't have time to explain to bats, who wasn't even willing to listen to reason.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal also never had any animosity towards Bruce.  They had different operandi and they weren't close, but it was Bruce who always seemed to have a problem with Hal - even before Parallax (granted, most of it was retconned in to expand on their tension, but it still stands)  During "GL:Rebirth", Bats was refusing to get out of his way and *generally being a dick*.


Then again, that's also generally how Johns writes Batman  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Then again, that's also generally how Johns writes Batman .


It's not just Johns. Paranoid emo douche has been Batman's default persona for decades now.

----------


## silly

> It's not just Johns. Paranoid emo douche has been Batman's default persona for decades now.


which has been the basis, i guess, for storylines like tower of babel or justice league doom.

----------


## Johnny

> which has been the basis, i guess, for storylines like tower of babel or *justice league doom*.


To date, that's still Hal's best depiction in other media as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## j9ac9k

> To date, that's still Hal's best depiction in other media as far as I'm concerned.


"JL: Doom" was good, but "GL:TAS" gets my vote...

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> "JL: Doom" was good, but "GL:TAS" gets my vote...


Same here. That nailed Hal perfectly.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is focused. He does what he has to do to get the job done and to defeat the bad guy. He always has an objective to work towards. This could stem from being a test pilot for the air force. He needs to be in the zone when he's flying.


Yes, indeed!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> To date, that's still Hal's best depiction in other media as far as I'm concerned.


Agreed.  Wasn't there a comic book based on the show?  It probably just retold the stories.  One thing I'd definitely add to my pull list would be an ongoing comic that pretty much picks up where the show left off.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Who misses great, great uncle Hal. I remember those old man jokes, even after Hal's return. It's been a while since someone saw him as a father figure.


Hal has quite the history with both Roy & Wally. A lot of that is just him being a concerned uncle looking after his boys. Another reason Hal should be on Earth, full time.

I think that is more cool than a night of passion with a chick whose name escaped him. Nothing wrong with hook-ups, but I thought that was the wrong way to showcase Hal's cool factor.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Then again, that's also generally how Johns writes Batman .


Worse than that, he does it in a less entertaining manner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> To date, that's still Hal's best depiction in other media as far as I'm concerned.


Don't sleep on First Flight.

----------


## liwanag

> "JL: Doom" was good, but "GL:TAS" gets my vote...


same here. gl:tas was just spot on. man, i miss that show.

----------


## silly

> Hal has quite the history with both Roy & Wally. A lot of that is just him being a concerned uncle looking after his boys. Another reason Hal should be on Earth, full time.
> 
> I think that is more cool than a night of passion with a chick whose name escaped him. Nothing wrong with hook-ups, but I thought that was the wrong way to showcase Hal's cool factor.


i can't be vocal enough in saying hal should go back earth side.

----------


## Frontier

> i can't be vocal enough in saying hal should go back earth side.


Thankfully it looks like we'll finally be getting that in an upcoming arc  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> Thankfully it looks like we'll finally be getting that in an upcoming arc .


wait, what now, did i read that right? or are you referring to hal's guest starring in green arrow's book?

----------


## Frontier

> wait, what now, did i read that right? or are you referring to hal's guest starring in green arrow's book?


There's also that, but I was referring to recent solicits for HJ&TGLC that has Hal heading to Earth to find news about Sinestro and fighting Hammond  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> To date, that's still Hal's best depiction in other media as far as I'm concerned.


love how hal just willed himself out of the fear toxin.

----------


## silly

> There's also that, but I was referring to recent solicits for HJ&TGLC that has Hal heading to Earth to find news about Sinestro and fighting Hammond .


nice. do you have a link of the most recent dc solicits? i most probably have missed it.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

The art looks very familiar and yet I can't figure out who the artist is.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am pretty sure the artist is Paul Smith. I know him mostly from his brief X-Men run from the 1980's.

Damn, he would have made a great GL artist.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal cares...in his own way  :Wink: .

I guess Kyle is pretty much officially Hal's GL partner now. Wonder who they'll get for Guy...

----------


## liwanag

> 


hoping that the carol thing gets swept under the rug....

----------


## HAN9000

It seems they made up their mind to push Hal/Kyle and John/Guy as buddies. 
Pity. I've always preferred Hal/John friendship. They'd been longtime partners. I think they truly understand each other.

----------


## Frontier

> It seems they made up their mind to push Hal/Kyle and John/Guy as buddies. 
> Pity. I've always preferred Hal/John friendship. They'd been longtime partners. I think they truly understand each other.


I also miss Guy and Kyle's friendship  :Frown: .

You'd never think that Kyle's "death" was what first drove Guy to take on a red ring if you looked at how little they interact now. 

I do like what we've been getting with Hal and Kyle though. And we do get a good deal of Hal and John as well  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> hoping that the carol thing gets swept under the rug....


hoping that the carol thing gets superboy punched out of existence.

----------


## Frontier

I can't imagine it's not deliberate that neither Hal or Kyle have brought her up once and Kyle didn't seem to have any issue getting back with Soranik.

----------


## jbmasta

> hoping that the carol thing gets swept under the rug....


It could at least be acknowledged, as there is a perfectly logical explanation that's consistent with how Star Sapphires have previous been portrayed. For all we know Carol's attraction to Kyle wore off before he went to Vega, and that Kyle held onto the hope that they would get back together or patch up their differences when he got back (hence his leave the lights on comment in the free sneak peek for Omega Men).

----------


## jbmasta

Hal also isn't afraid to take the nuclear option where necessary, like using Parallax in Blackest Night, Nekron in Wrath of the First Lantern and Black Hand in Godhead when whoever he was facing was too tough to anyone else to defeat. In War of the Green Lanterns he told John, Guy and Kyle to pick a ring and put it on (their Green rings were under Krona's Yellow Impurity and Hal had the rings of the other six New Guardians from the Brightest Day arc, who were trapped by Lyssa Drak in her book), and not question the plan. Hal's had enough crazy ideas that have worked to not question why it might not work.

That's Hal's greatest strength. He naturally sees the different angles (flying isn't a two-dimensional activity after all), works out the best one taking in all the factors (again with the piloting, that's things like speed, altitude, geographical features, other pilots operating in the area etc), and does it quickly. After all, when piloting like Hal does you can have only a split second to take everything in and reach a decision. And in the Lantern game even a million to one chance is worth taking. Hal is built for problem solving.

----------


## jbmasta

> I can't imagine it's not deliberate that neither Hal or Kyle have brought her up once and Kyle didn't seem to have any issue getting back with Soranik.


We don't know how long has passed between New Guardians and Omega Men, then Omega Men and Kyle's debut in Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps. We know Kyle was on Earth at the end of Omega Men, feeling pretty philosophical. However since internal chronology is very tricky to determine in comics we don't know what period of the Green Lantern titles this corresponds to. Karyl could be a product of their rings, in which case absence made the heart forget their love. They could be back to where they were before everything in New Guardians, casual acquaintances, thus no particular reason for Kyle to look Carol up when he was on Earth in Omega Men #12. Remember, Kyle didn't know Carol all that well when he found her and Tom at Hal's locker at Ferris Air in New Guardians #0 in 2012 (The most recent appearance of Tom IIRC).

So Kyle could have left Earth again after Omega Men, perhaps getting a visit to his father in there. Aaron Rayner was last seen in New Guardians Annual #2 in 2014, although the White Lantern story in last year's New Talent Showcase did hint that Kyle's relationship with him was getting rocky (something about unopened emails from him). Kyle then goes into space because he's got no other supporting cast (that's the main negative of the Johns era, the Earth-based supporting cast of the individual Earth Lanterns who weren't Hal were gone, ignored or killed off) since his mother died in Sinestro Corps War. That's right, Geoff Johns killed mothers before he got Nora. Does John have any support cast of his own that haven't been love interests? Fatality was a love interest. I guess creating Earth-based support for space police who don't spend much time Earthside that isn't the Justice League is tricky. When was John last on Earth anyway? Did he even get to Sol 3 in New 52? And I don't mean flashbacks or flashforwards. I know there was the Zero Month issue with a flashback, and Green Lantern #20 had a flashforward to John on Earth.

Anyway, Kyle goes back into space, deep space away from where Sinestro's machinations are taking place. Hal probably thinks he's on Earth with Carol if he doesn't know about Kyle going to Vega, so that's none of Hal's business or Hal can't go into Vega respectively. Besides, he's got Black Hand, the Grey Agents and the Corps to worry about. The other Lantern Corps that aren't the Sinestro Corps have been reduced in number or not mentioned at all. The Green Lantern Corps has it's own issues. Basically Kyle doesn't need to work hard to go under the radar. He finds Ganthet and Sayd, MIA for several years in terms of publication date and presumably checks in with them as they summoned him to bring Hal back from the Emerald Afterlife. Far away from Earth and no cold turkeys anywhere, Kyle isn't thinking of Carol as a current love interest anymore. He's young, he's handsome, he's single and he finds he's on the same planet as his ex-girlfriend, who isn't dead (stuffed in the fridge if you will) or hates him (yet). Of course he's up for a bit of flirting!

----------


## liwanag

> Hal also isn't afraid to take the nuclear option where necessary, like using Parallax in Blackest Night, Nekron in Wrath of the First Lantern and Black Hand in Godhead when whoever he was facing was too tough to anyone else to defeat. In War of the Green Lanterns he told John, Guy and Kyle to pick a ring and put it on (their Green rings were under Krona's Yellow Impurity and Hal had the rings of the other six New Guardians from the Brightest Day arc, who were trapped by Lyssa Drak in her book), and not question the plan. Hal's had enough crazy ideas that have worked to not question why it might not work.
> 
> That's Hal's greatest strength. He naturally sees the different angles (flying isn't a two-dimensional activity after all), works out the best one taking in all the factors (again with the piloting, that's things like speed, altitude, geographical features, other pilots operating in the area etc), and does it quickly. After all, when piloting like Hal does you can have only a split second to take everything in and reach a decision. And in the Lantern game even a million to one chance is worth taking.* Hal is built for problem solving*.


i've always thought that it requires a lot of cognitive ability and skill to be able to fly fighter planes. and hal is just not any regular pilot either. instead of just relying on luck, i like to think that hal is one of those who thinks really fast. that he can run multiple scenarios in his head as he makes those split second decisions.

----------


## jbmasta

> i've always thought that it requires a lot of cognitive ability and skill to be able to fly fighter planes. and hal is just not any regular pilot either. instead of just relying on luck, i like to think that hal is one of those who thinks really fast. that he can run multiple scenarios in his head as he makes those split second decisions.


That's probably the aspect of his character that gets flanderised as reckless and impulsive. Hal's outside the box thinking means he reaches different decisions, but the logical process he follows aren't the same as what others would follow, so they see him as impulsive and reckless. Even if he took the time to explain he'd have to deal with others questioning his plan if it was very radical. Admittedly sometimes he does do stupid things sometimes, maybe it's his way of testing the boundaries? Many members of the Corps probably wouldn't be aware of his background, and thus the context for his unique mindset. The Guardians were too lofty to consider this when being irritated at his actions.

If Hal can fly experimental planes and casually flirt with Carol over the radio without one interfering with the other, short of a legitimate emergency with the plane, then he must have incredible ability to focus. While flying he has to juggle speed, location, direction, altitude, the geography, the local geography (that one he'd probably have learned by heart after a while) and where other pilots are flying in the vicinity. He's also got to factor in the condition of the plane, which could make all the difference. If an engine part breaks down mid-flight he has to compensate for that when landing

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal certainly does not view Kyle in the same light as Wally & Roy....lol.

I did not know Kyle was in love with Soranik. I thought their initial relationship ended because she was more in love than he was.

The dynamic between Hal & Kyle is interesting.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Agreed.  Wasn't there a comic book based on the show?  It probably just retold the stories.  One thing I'd definitely add to my pull list would be an ongoing comic that pretty much picks up where the show left off.


Yes there was, but it told original stories that took place during the show.  I bought a bunch on sale at comixology. They're fun and gave me my Hal fix when the main title wasn't so great.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I can't imagine it's not deliberate that neither Hal or Kyle have brought her up once and Kyle didn't seem to have any issue getting back with Soranik.


Yeah, Kyle's actions are either that of a totally untethered single guy, or the biggest scumbag in sector 2814.

The most reasonable hypothesis is that Kyle and Carol are no longer in a relationship.  The question for me is, did that relationship ever happen or was all that rebirthed away?  That might not even be answered with Carol's next appearance, we'd have to wait until Kyle and Carol have some interaction and not just Hal and Carol.  It's also possible that they'll take the Superman approach by saying everything is merged, it's all canon... wait, it's sorta canon... wait, some of it is canon but if you wanna know what, you gotta buy the comics sukka!

Just a guess, but the Carol/Kyle thing seems like a plot point that won't be picked up until a new writer comes aboard.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yes there was, but it told original stories that took place during the show.  I bought a bunch on sale at comixology. They're fun and gave me my Hal fix when the main title wasn't so great.


Were those pencil art drawn or was it in the same 3D style as the show?  If it was pencil, I mean... let's go DC, make more.  How hard can it be?

----------


## j9ac9k

> i've always thought that it requires a lot of cognitive ability and skill to be able to fly fighter planes. and hal is just not any regular pilot either. instead of just relying on luck, i like to think that hal is one of those who thinks really fast. that he can run multiple scenarios in his head as he makes those split second decisions.


As described in Gladwell's "Blink", it's called "rapid cognition" and it's akin to any kind of expertise where thousands of hours of practice or experience create an ability "think without thinking."  (As opposed to say, Guy who mostly relies on his ability to take a punch and being tougher than his opponent)

Hal's quick thinking was much more on display when he was shown overcoming the yellow impurity or the 24- hour time limit.  It was silly, but writers understood the value of showing the hero overcome a challenge without relying on powers.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Were those pencil art drawn or was it in the same 3D style as the show?  If it was pencil, I mean... let's go DC, make more.  How hard can it be?


It was hand-drawn, but in a cartoony style.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

The green team is back  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

Ollie's gotta go to Gotham City first next week. I can't wait for the GL team-up obviously.

----------


## liwanag

> 


hey, hard travelling heroes reunited.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, Kyle's actions are either that of a totally untethered single guy, or the biggest scumbag in sector 2814.
> 
> The most reasonable hypothesis is that Kyle and Carol are no longer in a relationship.  The question for me is, did that relationship ever happen or was all that rebirthed away?  That might not even be answered with Carol's next appearance, we'd have to wait until Kyle and Carol have some interaction and not just Hal and Carol.  It's also possible that they'll take the Superman approach by saying everything is merged, it's all canon... wait, it's sorta canon... wait, some of it is canon but if you wanna know what, you gotta buy the comics sukka!
> 
> Just a guess, but the Carol/Kyle thing seems like a plot point that won't be picked up until a new writer comes aboard.


i'm leaning towards just ignore it completely and hope it gets forgotten...

----------


## liwanag

> As described in Gladwell's "Blink", it's called "rapid cognition" and it's akin to any kind of expertise where thousands of hours of practice or experience create an ability "think without thinking."  (As opposed to say, Guy who mostly relies on his ability to take a punch and being tougher than his opponent)
> 
> Hal's quick thinking was much more on display when he was shown overcoming the yellow impurity or the 24- hour time limit.  It was silly, but writers understood the value of showing the hero overcome a challenge without relying on powers.


haven't read "blink" yet, but sounds interesting.

i like the idea that hal is more than just a person who relies on luck, but rather someone who thinks really fast and sees things outside the box.

----------


## HAN9000

> I also miss Guy and Kyle's friendship .
> 
> You'd never think that Kyle's "death" was what first drove Guy to take on a red ring if you looked at how little they interact now. 
> 
> I do like what we've been getting with Hal and Kyle though. And we do get* a good deal of Hal and John* as well .


But they seemingly have grown estranged from each other. Venditti defines them more as colleagues than confidants.
I miss the days they expressed love to each other (not gay) and John said "Hal, you just know me too damn well".

----------


## jbmasta

> As described in Gladwell's "Blink", it's called "rapid cognition" and it's akin to any kind of expertise where thousands of hours of practice or experience create an ability "think without thinking."  (As opposed to say, Guy who mostly relies on his ability to take a punch and being tougher than his opponent)
> 
> Hal's quick thinking was much more on display when he was shown overcoming the yellow impurity or the 24- hour time limit.  It was silly, but writers understood the value of showing the hero overcome a challenge without relying on powers.


Maybe introducing some kind of limit beyond charge running out or willpower exceeding the ring's ability to use it would bring this out again. Shaking Hal up enough that he has to really try maybe.

Green Lantern Rebirth (from ten years ago) had a page where Oliver Queen realised how painful the ring was, bring some of that back? A cost to the lifespan of the wearer? Add in some degree of pain or adrenaline when the ring gets used to a certain degree (an act using at least 5% of the total charge a ring can story for example). That would open up doors for an adrenaline junkie storyline, a Lantern deliberately getting into dangerous situations to get their fix. However if this was to happen then it shouldn't be Guy just because he's an impulsive person, but for better reasons. Another angle may be a Lantern using this to their advantage, to block out the pain until they can get to a medic (shame Soranik left).

How about an infestation of of bugs that by infecting people make them doubtful and insecure? Willpower lowers, but when the source is discovered then the fight to take back the Lanterns' confidence begins. An organic plot device that doesn't overpower antagonists yet shows weakness in the rings, or rather their bearers.

----------


## silly

> As described in Gladwell's "Blink", it's called "rapid cognition" and it's akin to any kind of expertise where thousands of hours of practice or experience create an ability "think without thinking."  (As opposed to say, Guy who mostly relies on his ability to take a punch and being tougher than his opponent)
> 
> Hal's quick thinking was much more on display when he was shown overcoming the yellow impurity or the 24- hour time limit.  It was silly, but writers understood the value of showing the hero overcome a challenge without relying on powers.


so considering green lantern earth one: hal being a space scientist isn't too far off from his original origins.

----------


## silly

> Yeah, Kyle's actions are either that of a totally untethered single guy, or the biggest scumbag in sector 2814.
> 
> The most reasonable hypothesis is that Kyle and Carol are no longer in a relationship.  The question for me is, did that relationship ever happen or was all that rebirthed away?  That might not even be answered with Carol's next appearance, we'd have to wait until Kyle and Carol have some interaction and not just Hal and Carol.  It's also possible that they'll take the Superman approach by saying everything is merged, it's all canon... wait, it's sorta canon... wait, some of it is canon but if you wanna know what, you gotta buy the comics sukka!
> 
> Just a guess, but the Carol/Kyle thing seems like a plot point that won't be picked up until a new writer comes aboard.


i wonder how many people would like to have this addressed in some way, and how many would like it to just be completely forgotten and never spoken of ever again.

----------


## phantom1592

> Hal's quick thinking was much more on display when he was shown overcoming the yellow impurity or the 24- hour time limit.  It was silly, but writers understood the value of showing the hero overcome a challenge without relying on powers.


I miss those limitations so much. Green Lantern rings used to perfectly balance 'unrivaled cosmic power' and 'mortal man with a tool' REALLY well. Anyone could get that ring and gain the powers... you had to be careful with the responsibility. You could do literally ANYTHING you could imagine but only for 24 hours... 

I really HATE watching everyone's charge drop by percentages... and absolutely despise anything stating 'Willpower exceeds ring capabilities'... 





> But they seemingly have grown estranged from each other. Venditti defines them more as colleagues than confidants.
> I miss the days they expressed love to each other (not gay) and John said "Hal, you just know me too damn well".


Honestly, I missed a lot of that relationship. The way I recall it, Hal could crash on his couch occasionally, but come the 90's they were at each other's throats and punching each other a lot. 

Which to be honest is my preferred way. The Green Lanterns having partners and being on a team and making it a buddy cop show has REALLY watered down the franchise. The Green Lanterns used to be chosen as more 'solo' acts. Strong willed individuals who were quick decision makers who could protect their entire planet or entire sector from alien armada's with very little direction or oversight. The fact that when two or more of these strong willed leader types got together they butted heads was actually pretty cool.

Hal vs. Guy was great for that, because Guy was shown as the renegade 'almost villain'....  but Hal vs. John was also great because that was just a straight up difference in opinion. Neither was truly right or wrong, but they butted heads all the time.

----------


## jbmasta

> i wonder how many people would like to have this addressed in some way, and how many would like it to just be completely forgotten and never spoken of ever again.


As I've mentioned already, there's a possible reason that's consistent with the mythos as it stands. Fatality's ring conditioned her to love John despite her hatred for him. Maybe Carol's and eventually Kyle's White Ring, later upgraded with the Life Equation, had a similar effect on them, making mutual attraction into full blown relationship. The Equation is a reality warper Kyle doesn't have any conscious control over.

With Kyle separated from the Life Equation (the whole splitting into seven makes the status of the Equation confusing), Carol and the light of the Star Sapphire, he's only human in his affections for other women. Combine absence making the heart grow yonder and old flame Soranik back with the Corps (sort of), no wonder he's flirting and quipping. Even during a battle he can't help but provide commentary on what the good Terminator films are to show Sora.

----------


## jbmasta

> I miss those limitations so much. Green Lantern rings used to perfectly balance 'unrivaled cosmic power' and 'mortal man with a tool' REALLY well. Anyone could get that ring and gain the powers... you had to be careful with the responsibility. You could do literally ANYTHING you could imagine but only for 24 hours... 
> 
> I really HATE watching everyone's charge drop by percentages... and absolutely despise anything stating 'Willpower exceeds ring capabilities'...


Maybe if truly powerful acts have a strong kickback, like tiring out the bearer carrying it out or disabling active use of the ring while it cools down (basic functions like life support still operate, but constructs can't). I mentioned above a physical reaction to more powerful uses of the ring, shortening the life span of the bearer. That'd put a new angle on it, are the bearers willing to protect the cosmos at the cost of their life? Something truly powerful, on the level of reassembling a planet may age someone to death.

----------


## phantom1592

> As I've mentioned already, there's a possible reason that's consistent with the mythos as it stands. Fatality's ring conditioned her to love John despite her hatred for him. Maybe Carol's and eventually Kyle's White Ring, later upgraded with the Life Equation, had a similar effect on them, making mutual attraction into full blown relationship. The Equation is a reality warper Kyle doesn't have any conscious control over.
> 
> With Kyle separated from the Life Equation (the whole splitting into seven makes the status of the Equation confusing), Carol and the light of the Star Sapphire, he's only human in his affections for other women. Combine absence making the heart grow yonder and old flame Soranik back with the Corps (sort of), no wonder he's flirting and quipping. Even during a battle he can't help but provide commentary on what the good Terminator films are to show Sora.


Doesn't even really need to be that complicated. HOW long did him and Carol actually last?? It feels like a pretty short thing that fired up and then was ignored... but regardless, Has Kyle ever met a woman he HASN'T fallen for? Alex, Donna, Jade, Sora, Carol.... His entire existence has been moving from one woman to another  with more ex-lovers in his wake than Hal or Ollie ever had. One more dead relationship really doesn't need a LOT of explaination. "It didn't work out" even just being implied is more than enough for me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Grell got the hair right!!!!

Also, it really is a great sign when you can recognize the work of an artist before you see their initials.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> But they seemingly have grown estranged from each other. Venditti defines them more as colleagues than confidants.
> I miss the days they expressed love to each other (not gay) and John said "Hal, you just know me too damn well".





> Honestly, I missed a lot of that relationship. The way I recall it, Hal could crash on his couch occasionally, but come the 90's they were at each other's throats and punching each other a lot. 
> 
> Which to be honest is my preferred way. The Green Lanterns having partners and being on a team and making it a buddy cop show has REALLY watered down the franchise. The Green Lanterns used to be chosen as more 'solo' acts. Strong willed individuals who were quick decision makers who could protect their entire planet or entire sector from alien armada's with very little direction or oversight. The fact that when two or more of these strong willed leader types got together they butted heads was actually pretty cool.
> 
> Hal vs. Guy was great for that, because Guy was shown as the renegade 'almost villain'....  but Hal vs. John was also great because that was just a straight up difference in opinion. Neither was truly right or wrong, but they butted heads all the time.


These are great posts. I totally agree with you both.

IIRC after the 2005 rebirth, Hal in monologue, mentioned how he really wanted to punch John when they first met. Hal does pack a mean right hand!

Those two have a lot of history. Sadly, it seems writers are not very interested in exploring it.

Hopefully, we may get some character stuff from Hal & John prior to the GLC film.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I really HATE watching everyone's charge drop by percentages... and absolutely despise anything stating 'Willpower exceeds ring capabilities'...


I'm sick of this crap too.  Does anyone know what 100% really means?  Well to a GL ring, it seems to mean roughly 20-30% of it's true power.  

It's cool.  90% of the time, half of what I say is bullshit.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> i wonder how many people would like to have this addressed in some way, and how many would like it to just be completely forgotten and never spoken of ever again.


I wish it never happened in the first place, but yeah... I would want it addressed only on the condition that it is done in a way to restore Carol's character and give her growth.  I'd like it to be a moment where we get to see Carol's internal struggle.  But if it's Venditti... then I think I'd rather he not mention it at all.

I just reread HJ&GLC #24 and 25.  I've said it before but I was reminded again, Venditti really has problems writing female characters.  Take a look at the whole Soranik thing and her interactions with Kyle.  Their initial hookup was almost by default.  Kyle initiated, they used to have a thing, so why not?  I'd like to have seen maybe a little reminder of why the two of them first fell in love.  Instead the "hey, me n you, one more time?" kinda makes it seem like all she's been doing is waiting around for him to return.  She didn't even call him on his Jade hangup that cost them their first relationship.   But I understand, 1 book, limited space, gotta make room for those double splash pages.

Then there was that moment where she starts twisting his words.  "Put up with?" and that whole mess.  It's the old 'You look fine, honey.  What do you mean by "fine"?' stereotype for women, straight out of a bad 80s standup routine.  It just felt... eh.

But Soranik's turn to the dark side was a bit clunky for me.  I guess her big turning point was when she found out she just hacked open her kid from the future.  I'm sure that temporal anomaly did something to her as well, but who knows?  Here's what I do know, she's a doctor.  Kyle was acting strange about Sarko so she decides to do an autopsy.  (cause that's how doctors solve problems I guess)  This isn't some Frankenstein shit, this is a normal medical procedure.  If it's ok to hack open other dead bodies, why isn't it ok to hack open this one?  Yes, I get it, the son thing makes it weird.  But is it weird enough to make a medical doctor go bezerk apeshit and then act like Kyle made her do it?  That's how a 6 year old behaves.  Then she rallies her yellows by saying the greens killed Sinestro's heir.  This is the same guy both greens and yellows teamed up to fight against.  Now he's suddenly a big deal?  You can tell there's something off about her, the way she speaks, how she folds her arms behind her back, but I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  Am I supposed to believe she's really turned evil over this, despite everything we know about her?  It's just confusing.

Here's the thing, Venditti does a great job most of the time.  John's green impurity thing was nice.  The Guy and Ark standoff was noce.  Hal was..... well, maybe there's room for improvement there.  But when it comes to the female characters, he's got good ideas but poor execution.  Showing Sora get corrupted and twisted evil is a good idea.  What we saw was a little forced and convoluded.

Oh, I forgot.  IMO

----------


## j9ac9k

> Has Kyle ever met a woman he HASN'T fallen for? Alex, Donna, Jade, Sora, Carol.... His entire existence has been moving from one woman to another  with more ex-lovers in his wake than Hal or Ollie ever had.


You left out Kalista from "Omega Men"  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

> But Soranik's turn to the dark side was a bit clunky for me.  I guess her big turning point was when she found out she just hacked open her kid from the future.  I'm sure that temporal anomaly did something to her as well, but who knows?  Here's what I do know, she's a doctor.  Kyle was acting strange about Sarko so she decides to do an autopsy.  (cause that's how doctors solve problems I guess)  This isn't some Frankenstein shit, this is a normal medical procedure.  If it's ok to hack open other dead bodies, why isn't it ok to hack open this one?  Yes, I get it, the son thing makes it weird.  But is it weird enough to make a medical doctor go bezerk apeshit and then act like Kyle made her do it?  That's how a 6 year old behaves.  Then she rallies her yellows by saying the greens killed Sinestro's heir.  This is the same guy both greens and yellows teamed up to fight against.  Now he's suddenly a big deal?  You can tell there's something off about her, the way she speaks, how she folds her arms behind her back, but I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  Am I supposed to believe she's really turned evil over this, despite everything we know about her?  It's just confusing.
> 
> Here's the thing, Venditti does a great job most of the time.  John's green impurity thing was nice.  The Guy and Ark standoff was noce.  Hal was..... well, maybe there's room for improvement there.  But when it comes to the female characters, he's got good ideas but poor execution.  Showing Sora get corrupted and twisted evil is a good idea.  What we saw was a little forced and convoluded.
> 
> Oh, I forgot.  IMO


He said on twitter "she may have been influenced by an outside interference". Which was obvious but still the execution could've been much better.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if it's connected to Parallax infecting some kids over in _Superman_.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> He said on twitter "she may have been influenced by an outside interference". Which was obvious but still the execution could've been much better.


Yeah, it was just a confusing mess.  We don't ever see an actual possession or anything, I mean it's obvious, but was it supposed to be obvious?  Were we supposed to think she was acting normally and in character?  Is this a secret only to the reader?  Was Kyle supposed to think she had all her marbles too?  They all take her at face value but it just makes them all seem sofa king dumb.  This is all just put on the back burner too, like an old episode of He-Man when he just lets Skeletor walk away.

----------


## liwanag

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/08...-one-may-2018/




> When Jordan finds a powerful ring, he also finds a destiny to live up to. There are worlds beyond his own, unlike anything he ever imagined. But revelation comes with a price: the Green Lantern Corps has fallen, long since murdered by ruthless killing machines known as Manhunters. The odds against reinstating the Corps are nearly impossible … *but doing the impossible is exactly what an astronaut like Hal Jordan was trained to do.*


love that description.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, it was just a confusing mess.  We don't ever see an actual possession or anything, I mean it's obvious, but was it supposed to be obvious?  Were we supposed to think she was acting normally and in character?  Is this a secret only to the reader?  Was Kyle supposed to think she had all her marbles too?  They all take her at face value but it just makes them all seem sofa king dumb.  This is all just put on the back burner too, like an old episode of He-Man when he just lets Skeletor walk away.


I wonder what happened. If it were Parallax, it would be obvious, but I'm not sure how else she would come under possession. 

It could just be the ring. We don't know what it can do to a wielder who's not naturally a psychopath or evil like most of the Sinestro Corps. generally is.

----------


## phantom1592

> I wonder what happened. If it were Parallax, it would be obvious, but I'm not sure how else she would come under possession. 
> 
> It could just be the ring. We don't know what it can do to a wielder who's not naturally a psychopath or evil like most of the Sinestro Corps. generally is.


That's kind of what I'm thinking. Have we ever seen someone wear the yellow and NOT go aggressive and at least villain-lite? Even Guy Gardener was at his jerkiest when he wore the yellow. Sure, Sinestro intentionally recruited the worst of the worst for his corp... but it doesn't take much retconning to say the ring affects it's wearer.

----------


## silly

ok. here's another article about hal's missing limb.

http://comicbook.com/2017/08/03/will...nights-metal-/




> it appears as though Green Lantern Hal Jordan has part of his arm missing (with what looks like little energy bits around it, either to call attention to it or as part of a ring-generated recovery device, perhaps?). He's also got what appears to be some kind of brace running down his left leg, although that is less conspicuous since it matches the color scheme of his costume.
> 
> That Green Lantern is using his ring on his left hand seemingly seals the deal that something happens to his right hand along the way: Hal is depicted as being a right-handed ring-slinger in pretty much every comic he's ever appeared in (Alan Scott was a lefty).


and somehow could be connected to this

----------


## HAN9000

> But Soranik's turn to the dark side was a bit clunky for me.  I guess her big turning point was when she found out she just hacked open her kid from the future.  I'm sure that temporal anomaly did something to her as well, but who knows?  Here's what I do know, she's a doctor.  Kyle was acting strange about Sarko so she decides to do an autopsy.  (cause that's how doctors solve problems I guess)  This isn't some Frankenstein shit, this is a normal medical procedure.  If it's ok to hack open other dead bodies, why isn't it ok to hack open this one?  Yes, I get it, the son thing makes it weird.  But is it weird enough to make a medical doctor go bezerk apeshit and then act like Kyle made her do it?  That's how a 6 year old behaves.  *Then she rallies her yellows by saying the greens killed Sinestro's heir.*  This is the same guy both greens and yellows teamed up to fight against.  Now he's suddenly a big deal?  You can tell there's something off about her, the way she speaks, how she folds her arms behind her back, but I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  Am I supposed to believe she's really turned evil over this, despite everything we know about her?  It's just confusing.
> 
> Here's the thing, Venditti does a great job most of the time.  John's green impurity thing was nice.  The Guy and Ark standoff was noce.  Hal was..... well, maybe there's room for improvement there.  But when it comes to the female characters, he's got good ideas but poor execution.  Showing Sora get corrupted and twisted evil is a good idea.  What we saw was a little forced and convoluded.
> 
> Oh, I forgot.  IMO


The most ridiculous thing was, she said the Green Lantern Corps killed Sinestro, while it was actually her conspired with Hal against Sinestro, which lead to his (fake) death. So it was really she made sure of it...
BTW, I prefer Arkillo and Saint Walker's friendship. So... Not particularly fond of Guykillo  :Frown:

----------


## HAN9000

> That's kind of what I'm thinking. Have we ever seen someone wear the yellow and NOT go aggressive and at least villain-lite? Even Guy Gardener was at his jerkiest when he wore the yellow. Sure, Sinestro intentionally recruited the worst of the worst for his corp... but it doesn't take much retconning to say the ring affects it's wearer.


Ummm... Bekka? I really liked her.

----------


## jbmasta

> I wonder what happened. If it were Parallax, it would be obvious, but I'm not sure how else she would come under possession. 
> 
> It could just be the ring. We don't know what it can do to a wielder who's not naturally a psychopath or evil like most of the Sinestro Corps. generally is.


I wouldn't put it past Sinestro to put some kind of fail safe in the rings, some kind of mental engram that would influence the wearer. Rulers often shape their heirs, and Sinestro isn't above using Soranik for his own ends. Or maybe he put some programming in the Sinestro Corps rings to make the wearer think the worst of Kyle. I wouldn't put that past Sinestro either.

----------


## silly

was it ever really implied that carol was being influenced by the sapphire ring when she fell for kyle? because that would really help explain a lot.

but then, why would the sapphire ring have that effect on her? and where does put hal?

----------


## jbmasta

> was it ever really implied that carol was being influenced by the sapphire ring when she fell for kyle? because that would really help explain a lot.
> 
> but then, why would the sapphire ring have that effect on her? and where does put hal?


We know Star Sapphire rings have certain conditioning features, and it's been established for a while that emotions like love and rage influence the wearer of the ring. We know that if the wearer doesn't feel that emotion, then the ring loses power, as seen with the Blue Lanterns and the Red Lanterns, even Green as shown in the Prism of Time arc. We also know the Star Sapphire ring can override other emotions in order to have love with which to be powered with, as shown with Fatality. In conclusion Star Sapphire rings have been known to manipulate the emotions of the wearer to amplify love over the other emotions. Love is not a rational emotion, and people will seek it out even if in the wrong places.

As for Kyle and Carol, they both were able to wield the violet light when he became the White Lantern.  They'd spent time together, Carol helping Kyle to master the other emotions. Hal wasn't there to satisfy Carol emotionally, so her ring chose the next best thing, Kyle. He was like Hal in personality and could channel the violet light, easily compatible. Then Kyle got possession of the Life Equation, a reality warper (powerful enough that Highfather of the New Gods deemed it an important weapon against Darkseid). This solidified the relationship. When Kyle lost control of it he briefly turned Carol in Alex, as well as externalising his doubts and fears, Oblivion, and bringing a dead planet back to life.

However in the final issue of New Guardians Kyle splits up the Equation and the piece he has doesn't have any power on its own. Factor in Kyle being separated from Carol for many months and she's back to square one. Kyle is not only separated from his ring but he's also in a Stockholm Hero Complex situation with Kalista in Omega Men, who he loses all affection for once he sees her true colors. Sure, Kyle is sketching Carol after a few months of being the prisoner of the Omega Men, but that's probably his was of staying sane. Now Carol's just somebody that he used to know, an ex-girlfriend who didn't snuff it or he didn't have an ugly breakup with for once.

I wonder if the Star Sapphire rings can affect other people if they're receptive enough to the influence. A shipper on board, encouraging the two to get together. From a certain angle the ring comes off as a parasite with that in mind.

----------


## jbmasta

I've just watched The New Frontier, it's a great take on Hal. His joy at the end when he throws Dinosaur Island into space is awesome, and it's not often now you see these displays of elation in a Lantern title. It's about time the Green Lantern Corps has earned an unambiguously happy ending. A Corps-wide celebration would be nice to see after everything its been through.

----------


## Johnny

I loved that take on him. I liked that he also had a bit of PTSD after the Korean War. Really put further emphasis on his ability to overcome fear.

----------


## liwanag

> I've just watched The New Frontier, it's a great take on Hal. His joy at the end when he throws Dinosaur Island into space is awesome, and it's not often now you see these displays of elation in a Lantern title. It's about time the Green Lantern Corps has earned an unambiguously happy ending. A Corps-wide celebration would be nice to see after everything its been through.


new frontier was awesome. couldnt believe its been years already.

----------


## jbmasta

> new frontier was awesome. couldnt believe its been years already.


Plus the DVD has two commentary tracks, twice three times the rewatch value!

----------


## Frontier

> Plus the DVD has two commentary tracks, twice three times the rewatch value!


And one by the creator himself, the late great Darwyn Cooke  :Smile:

----------


## j9ac9k

> Even Guy Gardener was at his jerkiest when he wore the yellow.


I think Guy might've been more of a jerk when he first got the ring and actively tried to kill Hal and John....  :Wink:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> was it ever really implied that carol was being influenced by the sapphire ring when she fell for kyle? because that would really help explain a lot.
> 
> but then, why would the sapphire ring have that effect on her? and where does put hal?


It makes as much sense as Dr Manhattan creating the new52 then recreating it and merging continuity or whatever they got planned.  It fits and is one reasonably fair explanation for screwy events, but we all know this was never DC's original plan from the start.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Guy might've been more of a jerk when he first got the ring and *actively tried to kill Hal and John...*.


when did this happen?  :Smile:  the actively trying to kill part...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> I loved that take on him. I liked that he also had a bit of PTSD after the Korean War. Really put further emphasis on his ability to overcome fear.


Y'know, come to think about it... it's been years since we've had a GL centic DC Animated movie.  I hope Warner Home Entertainment is considering making one soon...

----------


## Frontier

> 


This would've been a slick character poster for a movie  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

"Would've been" is indeed the right expression.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## HAN9000

> when did this happen?  the actively trying to kill part...


Before COIE, Hal gave up his ring because Carol didn't want him being a Green Lantern. It turned out that Carol was possessed by predator. So Hal wanted to retrieve his ring. Then there were fights between Guy, John and Hal. Guy took off Hal's ring and left him in space to suffocate.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> Y'know, come to think about it... it's been years since we've had a GL centic DC Animated movie.  I hope Warner Home Entertainment is considering making one soon...


Sinestro Corps War would be a great storyline to adapt into a movie. The Uprising arc from New 52. That's a straightforward storyline with not too many characters yet filled with awesome moments and puts a spotlight on John.

I know Batman means easy sales, but the Batman movies that are planned seem closer to scraping the bottom of the barrel compared to what DC could be making (Harley Quinn, Gotham by Gaslight). A two-part Darkseid War feature to wrap up the New 52 adaptations would also be welcome, and the one-shots would be fantastic DVD extras. Much more interesting than the next time featurette and a behind the scenes that come as standard. There aren't even commentaries any more.

----------


## silly

> Sinestro Corps War would be a great storyline to adapt into a movie. The Uprising arc from New 52. That's a straightforward storyline with not too many characters yet filled with awesome moments and puts a spotlight on John.
> 
> I know Batman means easy sales, but the Batman movies that are planned seem closer to scraping the bottom of the barrel compared to what DC could be making (Harley Quinn, Gotham by Gaslight). A two-part Darkseid War feature to wrap up the New 52 adaptations would also be welcome, and the one-shots would be fantastic DVD extras. Much more interesting than the next time featurette and a behind the scenes that come as standard. There aren't even commentaries any more.


especially harley quinn who is so popular at the moment.

sinestro corps war would be great. if it doesn't fit the 70 minute duration, wb could always make it two parts.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Before COIE, Hal gave up his ring because Carol didn't want him being a Green Lantern. It turned out that Carol was possessed by predator. So Hal wanted to retrieve his ring. Then there were fights between Guy, John and Hal. Guy took off Hal's ring and left him in space to suffocate.


To be fair, Guy had just come out of a years-long coma and was prematurely awakened by a splinter-faction of Guardians, so Guy circa 1985 was a straight-up brain damaged psychopath in his early appearances. It wasn't until after his infamous "one punch" knockout by Batman and his subsequent head injury soon afterward that caused him to develop a painfully naive and child-like persona that his homicidal tendencies were toned down. After his next comedic head injury by Lobo, the more classic Guy Gardner persona finally appeared of him being outwardly a loud-mouthed jerk with a gooey center.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


now that's more like it.

where did you find it?

----------


## Johnny

> now that's more like it.
> 
> where did you find it?


https://twitter.com/artofgeorge

----------


## liwanag

> https://twitter.com/artofgeorge


Thanks. Saw his page, that guy is good...

----------


## silly

> 


hey, this is great. 

i don't recognize the inspiration for hal's suit, but i guess it works.

and martian manhunter got included. finally.

i'd rather it was green arrow and black canary over hawkgirl if given the choice, but i'm not complaining.

----------


## silly

> Before COIE, Hal gave up his ring because Carol didn't want him being a Green Lantern. It turned out that Carol was possessed by predator. So Hal wanted to retrieve his ring. Then there were fights between Guy, John and Hal. Guy took off Hal's ring and left him in space to suffocate.


it would be interesting to see the predator again. this predator:



and how he's connected to the saphire's predator.

----------


## Johnny

> hey, this is great. 
> 
> i don't recognize the inspiration for hal's suit, but i guess it works.


I think it's like a New-52/Injustice 2 mix.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


The satelite era Justice League! Love this line up.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Reis is a beast  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## j9ac9k

Has anyone seen the preview for "Metal" where the JLA forms a Voltron type robot?  I was looking to see what part Hal was, then I saw this:
JL_Voltron.JPG
Is Hal the ....._ crotch_ of the robot?? Makes me wonder what'll happen when Hal fires his ring in robot form.

----------


## Frontier

> Has anyone seen the preview for "Metal" where the JLA forms a Voltron type robot?  I was looking to see what part Hal was, then I saw this:
> JL_Voltron.JPG
> Is Hal the ....._ crotch_ of the robot?? Makes me wonder what'll happen when Hal fires his ring in robot form.

----------


## silly

this needs to happen.

http://nerdist.com/why-green-lantern...heroes-family/

----------


## Frontier

> this needs to happen.
> 
> http://nerdist.com/why-green-lantern...heroes-family/


I'm game, but I think they missed the boat on this since it's been a while since they started really pushing the GL references.

----------


## vartox

> I'm game, but I think they missed the boat on this since it's been a while since they started really pushing the GL references.


Maybe they realized that giving people false hope over and over wasn't actually that productive  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly

> Maybe they realized that giving people false hope over and over wasn't actually that productive


what is it with the producers? where did testing the waters? or just plain easter eggs and no more? or some sadistic satisfaction from crushing the hopes of fans? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> what is it with the producers? where did testing the waters? or just plain easter eggs and no more? or some sadistic satisfaction from crushing the hopes of fans?


I know they were deliberately setting up Ted Kord in the early seasons of _Arrow_ before DC told them he was off-limits, so they went with Ray Palmer instead. 

It may have been the same for Green Lantern once the GLC movie was announced.

----------


## silly

> I know they were deliberately setting up Ted Kord in the early seasons of _Arrow_ before DC told them he was off-limits, so they went with Ray Palmer instead. 
> 
> It may have been the same for Green Lantern once the GLC movie was announced.


that i don't get. i'm thinking that the more publicity a character gets, the better. sigh.

it's not like the glc movie would loose audiences if hal appeared on cw, would it?

----------


## HAN9000

> it would be interesting to see the predator again. this predator:
> 
> 
> 
> and how he's connected to the saphire's predator.


Sadly all the emotional entities except Parallax were gone...

----------


## jbmasta

> Sadly all the emotional entities except Parallax were gone...


A new Butcher is growing in Earth.

----------


## silly

> A new Butcher is growing in Earth.


wait, what now? what happened to the entities? wait, this happened in kyle's title right?

----------


## jbmasta

> wait, what now? what happened to the entities? wait, this happened in kyle's title right?


This was at the end of the first arc of Green Lanterns, Rage Planet. The whole aim of Atrocitus's plan was to plant the Rage Seed in the Earth, allowing a new Butcher to gestate. Nothing has come of it yet, but with the Quest for Hope arc over in Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps as well as the foreshadowing for another War of Light, I'm thinking the entities will be reborn in some way, shape or form. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a baby Ion in Mogo (the planet is a Green Lantern).

----------


## Johnny

Originally meant to be a cover to Hal Jordan #31, after which Ethan didn't like it and started over.

----------


## liwanag

> Has anyone seen the preview for "Metal" where the JLA forms a Voltron type robot?  I was looking to see what part Hal was, then I saw this:
> Attachment 53134
> Is Hal the ....._ crotch_ of the robot?? Makes me wonder what'll happen when Hal fires his ring in robot form.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Originally meant to be a cover to Hal Jordan #31, after which Ethan didn't like it and started over.


They should use it as an Alt cover on one of the Sandoval issues because Lord knows I can't stand the artist they have doing the alt covers right now.

----------


## Frontier

> This was at the end of the first arc of Green Lanterns, Rage Planet. The whole aim of Atrocitus's plan was to plant the Rage Seed in the Earth, allowing a new Butcher to gestate. Nothing has come of it yet, but with the Quest for Hope arc over in Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps as well as the foreshadowing for another War of Light, I'm thinking the entities will be reborn in some way, shape or form. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a baby Ion in Mogo (the planet is a Green Lantern).


I don't think it's a coincidence that the flash-forward seemed to have all the other Lanterns fighting Reds.

----------


## silly

> Has anyone seen the preview for "Metal" where the JLA forms a Voltron type robot?  I was looking to see what part Hal was, then I saw this:
> Attachment 53134
> Is Hal the ....._ crotch_ of the robot?? Makes me wonder what'll happen when Hal fires his ring in robot form.


i don't know how to react to this.

the league combining into a megazord is a neat idea, but the design is not my cup of tea. this would have been a great idea for action figures. i've aways wanted the justice league mashed up with transforming robots.

----------


## silly



----------


## liwanag

> i don't know how to react to this.
> 
> the league combining into a megazord is a neat idea, but the design is not my cup of tea. this would have been a great idea for action figures. i've aways wanted the justice league mashed up with transforming robots.


yeah, marvel was so good with it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Will we ever see this line-up again?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Will we ever see this line-up again?


Is Martian manhunter still dead?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think it's a coincidence that the flash-forward seemed to have all the other Lanterns fighting Reds.


I couldn't quite tell if they were fighting the reds and the yellows or just the reds... but I guess now I know.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I know they were deliberately setting up Ted Kord in the early seasons of _Arrow_ before DC told them he was off-limits, so they went with Ray Palmer instead. 
> 
> It may have been the same for Green Lantern once the GLC movie was announced.


Speaking of which....this crazy image popped in my head.....Brandon Routh as Hal Jordan in the films.

I actually think it would work. He could be the WB/DC answer to Chris Evans.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Jekyll

> Speaking of which....this crazy image popped in my head.....Brandon Routh as Hal Jordan in the films.
> 
> I actually think it would work. He could be the WB/DC answer to Chris Evans.


I love Brandon Routh..........but no. Not as Hal Jordan. An older version of Kyle, perhaps, but not Jordan.

----------


## liwanag

> 


awesome.  the hard travelling heroes together again.

----------


## Frontier

> 


About @#$% time  :Wink: .

----------


## silly

> Will we ever see this line-up again?


i know. i would love to see this line up again, and have grant morrison handle the plot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Is Martian manhunter still dead?


Well...MM does look pretty snazzy in the image.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I love Brandon Routh..........but no. Not as Hal Jordan. An older version of Kyle, perhaps, but not Jordan.


I understand.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i know. i would love to see this line up again, and have grant morrison handle the plot.


I thought we would eventually get this line-up after Forever Evil.

Not the first time I've been wrong about something....

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

They always have Hal strike those knee poses. lol The other Green Lanterns don't seem to get that treatment nearly as much, it's always Hal the one doing the flying knee pose.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hey, it's Martian Manhunter  :Big Grin: .

----------


## liwanag

> Hey, it's Martian Manhunter .


i know. cool. and he's looking more alien than his usual martian self.

----------


## liwanag

> 


glad to see hal finally... well.. kinda... the slick dark hair looks like kyle's.

----------


## Margaret

> They always have Hal strike those knee poses. lol The other Green Lanterns don't seem to get that treatment nearly as much, it's always Hal the one doing the flying knee pose.


You know, I actually think Hal would probably do things in poses

----------


## silly

> glad to see hal finally... well.. kinda... the slick dark hair looks like kyle's.


i don't understand why they had to drew hal's hair differently.

that's hal jaw though. not kyle's.

----------


## Johnny

#Metal

----------


## Johnny

> You know, I actually think Hal would probably do things in poses


 :Wink: 

10char.

----------


## jbmasta

> They always have Hal strike those knee poses. lol The other Green Lanterns don't seem to get that treatment nearly as much, it's always Hal the one doing the flying knee pose.


I'm trying to put this into words, but more than the other Earth Lanterns Hal doesn't restrain himself when he's on Lantern duty. In the airforce it's still regimented, and the Green Lantern Corps isn't as strict on decorum as the airforce is. As long as Hal does his Lantern duty, doesn't stuff up or get on the wrong side the Guardians they don't worry too much about how he does it. He's not going to be reprimanded for quipping while punching out a Sinestro Corps member like he would if he was teasingly flirting with Carol over the comms while flying for Ferris Air. As a Green Lantern Hal is about the big, bold heroics, and the knee poses come with the territory. Think the classic Superman flight pose.

For in flight, it also offers a smaller target than angled straight ahead, so there's that strategic angle.

Hal's even doing the knee pose in flight on the cover of the DVD for The New Frontier.

----------


## Johnny

Good points, I hadn't thought about it that way.

----------


## jbmasta

> Good points, I hadn't thought about it that way.


A popular angle for superhero characters is that their superhero persona is different from their regular persona. This could apply to Hal, in that with his Lantern superiors being more hands off in regards to his performance (unless the Guardians' own mistakes come back to bite them or the universe is in peril again) compared to his air force superiors means he doesn't need to put a cork on his natural charm. The envelope isn't so small, he's got more room to be himself without annoying his bosses. Like how Clark Kent has more freedom to help people as Superman, or being Batman is how Bruce Wayne is most comfortable. Over with Marvel, being in the Spidey suit helps Peter Parker be more comfortable with quipping and insulting. It's that feeling of being someone else to release the true personality that is restrained in the civilian persona.

----------


## liwanag

> #Metal


nice.

and i'm interested to see green lantern's match up with dawnbreaker.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

^^ Where's that from?

----------


## Frontier

^^Same question.

----------


## liwanag

> ^^ Where's that from?


i saw it on twitter, but i don't know where it was originally from. really cute though.

it doesn't look like fan art... anybody recognize it?

----------


## blueblaze1991

Hal Jordan is my favorite DC hero/character period!
This may have all been stated many times, but my appreciation is thus...
From first human inducted to the GL Corps, and then becoming the greatest of them all. To being possessed by and escaping the clutches of Parallax, and then to hold it all together with merging with The Spectre after The Final Night. To reclaiming his glory in the GL Corps after all the terrible tragedies that had been done under Parallax without pleading and apologizing, only with doing his duty to the Corps and having his respect re-earned. And even, jumping a little ahead here, even became a New God for a shirt time before realizing that that wasn't what he was meant for...to turn away that power for a higher understanding of the way the universe was meant to be....
All this from one Earth man with no powers, just the memories of his father's lack of fear...
Hal Jordan is the greatest!!!!!!!

Booster Gold takes #2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal seems really skeevy in this picture  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Hal Jordan skeevy? Damn. lol I thought the artist made him look a bit like Jim Carrey.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> #Metal


Has EVS ever done a modern JL story?

----------


## Frontier

> Has EVS ever done a modern JL story?


Well, the League was in the Sinestro Corps. War  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Well, that would certainly be an interesting crossover  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

parallax in cbr list, again.

http://www.cbr.com/best-and-worst-90s-characters/




> 15. GOT BETTER: PARALLAX
> At one point, the name Parallax ignited the fiercest fan-rage imaginable. During the ‘90s crusade to add more gnarly-ness to comics, Hal Jordan turned heel, renaming himself Parallax. His villainous shenanigans lasted a while, but eventually Hal saw sense, and sacrificed himself to save Earth. Parallax could have ended there, but a genius retcon from Geoff Johns turned a low point in Hal Jordan’s history into a key part of the Green Lantern mythos.
> 
> Johns revealed that Parallax was actually the living embodiment of fear that took possession of Hal to help sow chaos across the galaxy. With this, Parallax went from something Green Lantern fans would rather forget to something that blew the mythos wide open, paving the way for multiple new Lantern Corps and endless new storytelling avenues. Parallax is a prime example of a retcon done right, and the DC Universe is richer for it.

----------


## HAN9000

> i saw it on twitter, but i don't know where it was originally from. really cute though.
> 
> it doesn't look like fan art... anybody recognize it?


From one issue of Telos. Maybe #4 or #5? Zero Hour Parallax Hal confronted main universe Hal and Carol.

----------


## silly

> 


we really need more of this.

of hal zipping  thru coast city. of hal being earth side.

he's been stuck out in outer space for forever.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That looks like more of a Guy move.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, the League was in the Sinestro Corps. War .


I think that was the last time he drew the team in a story.

AFAIK, EVS only drew the team as guest stars.

I'd be game if EVS drew a JL arc, with Hal being part of the roll call.

----------


## liwanag

> we really need more of this.
> 
> of hal zipping  thru coast city. of hal being earth side.
> 
> he's been stuck out in outer space for forever.


i think it's cool. the artist gets to draw some nice perspectives of cities. looks more dynamic than just stars and planets in the background.

i don't know what coast city looks like nowadays.

----------


## silly

really glad that rafa sandoval is in Hal's title.

http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-27

the scope of those panels really look cinematic.

----------


## jbmasta

> really glad that rafa sandoval is in Hal's title.
> 
> http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-27
> 
> the scope of those panels really look cinematic.


I love Rafa's style, there's a sketch-like quality that's distinctive yet doesn't jar with EVS's style. If Kyle gets a solo book in future (which I sadly don't think will happen after the last time there were more than two Lantern titles), then Rafa would be an appropriate artist on that.

----------


## Johnny

> really glad that rafa sandoval is in Hal's title.
> 
> http://www.craveonline.com/entertain...ntern-corps-27
> 
> the scope of those panels really look cinematic.


When did Kyle get that mullet. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> When did Kyle get that mullet. lol


Unless I'm mistaken is this the first time Rafa has worked on Kyle as a Green Lantern?

----------


## Johnny

> Unless I'm mistaken is this the first time Rafa has worked on Kyle as a Green Lantern?


Well he drew the last issue and Kyle looked like Kyle. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> Well he drew the last issue and Kyle looked like Kyle. lol


An accidental throwback to 90's hair? Superman sported a dreadful hairstyle for a bit back then. Guy's pudding bowl haircut hasn't aged too well either.

And I meant the Fall of the Gods arc. EVS did Fracture, was it Ken V Marion who did Prism of Time?

----------


## Johnny

> An accidental throwback to 90's hair? Superman sported a dreadful hairstyle for a bit back then. Guy's pudding bowl haircut hasn't aged too well either.
> 
> And I meant the Fall of the Gods arc. EVS did Fracture, was it Ken V Marion who did Prism of Time?


Yeah it was Marion. I guess it could be a throwback, it's just funny how in one panel he has his old haircut and in the next he's sporting the mullet.

----------


## Johnny

Edit: Turns out Rafa did draw one issue of Prism of Time, Kyle looked the same as before.

----------


## Frontier

Maybe gravity or the force of the Celestial-thingie is pulling Kyle's hair down  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

Guess I'm just not a fan of mullethead Lanterns.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gotham Thrasher

Haha I've been noticing that Kyles hair is longer for the last few issues. One of the lanterns always has to have long hair it seems. Guy when he was Red Lantern,  Hal  when he was a Renegade, etc . I for one  like it. And yes I know I'm biased because I'm a metalhead.

----------


## Johnny

I mean I don't mind heroes with long hair but sometimes it just doesn't work. lol

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I mean I don't mind heroes with long hair but sometimes it just doesn't work. lol


Holy crap!  When did Steve Perry become a Green Lantern?

----------


## Frontier

> I mean I don't mind heroes with long hair but sometimes it just doesn't work. lol


He's virtually unrecognizable  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

That GL run didn't have very flattering art in general but that annual took "unflattering" to a new level...

----------


## Frontier

> That GL run didn't have very flattering art in general but that annual took "unflattering" to a new level...


Lord, Hal looks half his age in some of these panels...

----------


## Johnny

Pascal Alixe isn't a bad artist at all, but what the hell was he thinking...

----------


## liwanag

> Guess I'm just not a fan of mullethead Lanterns.


when renegade first came out, i thought "well, at least hal gets to look cool in a trench coat, gambit looked cool, hal could too..."

----------


## HAN9000

Guess I'm in the minority this time. I liked Hal's long hair. I still think it's a pity that long hair was cropped so soon and hope it will grow back one day. lol.

----------


## vartox

> Pascal Alixe isn't a bad artist at all, but what the hell was he thinking...


I don't think he's a bad artist generally but that annual must have been REALLY rushed or something. Hal's hair looks different in every panel (it goes from bangs to a part back to bangs sometimes on the same page!), half the time he looks like a teenage girl, and in a bunch of panels his hair looks like a wig that's falling off  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Guess I'm in the minority this time. I liked Hal's long hair. I still think it's a pity that long hair was cropped so soon and hope it will grow back one day. lol.


I didn't hate it but none of the artists who drew him with long hair did him any favors in the looks department...

----------


## Darkseid Is

I'm reading through the New 52 Green Lantern book. Post-Johns as I refer to it  :Big Grin:  I'm on issue 33 and I'm kind of bored with the story but I'm enjoying the humor. There are some moment that make me laugh. And I like Hal a lot.

----------


## jbmasta

> Guess I'm just not a fan of mullethead Lanterns.


His brother made him get a haircut during the Sonar arc. It was also one of the issues with Jim that Rafa Sandoval did the art for.

That Renegade year had a big Animated Series vibe, with Hal off away from the Corps in a ship with a memorable AI personality (if you didn't give Darlene the voice of Aya, you haven't seen TAS) and a wild card crew member.

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm reading through the New 52 Green Lantern book. Post-Johns as I refer to it  I'm on issue 33 and I'm kind of bored with the story but I'm enjoying the humor. There are some moment that make me laugh. And I like Hal a lot.


Don't forget to read the Darkseid War: Green Lantern one-shot. It's by far the best Hal characterisation during that period.

----------


## Johnny

> His brother made him get a haircut during the Sonar arc. It was also one of the issues with Jim that Rafa Sandoval did the art for.
> 
> That Renegade year had a big Animated Series vibe, with Hal off away from the Corps in a ship with a memorable AI personality (if you didn't give Darlene the voice of Aya, you haven't seen TAS) and a wild card crew member.


 Virgo and Trapper were never particularly interesting to me. Not saying the whole run was all bad, it had its moments but maybe it tried to be way too different. One of the critiques about DCYou was the characters were almost unrecognizable and Hal was a prime example for that.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't think he's a bad artist generally but that annual must have been REALLY rushed or something. Hal's hair looks different in every panel (it goes from bangs to a part back to bangs sometimes on the same page!), half the time he looks like a teenage girl, and in a bunch of panels his hair looks like a wig that's falling off 
> 
> I didn't hate it but none of the artists who drew him with long hair did him any favors in the looks department...


And neither did Van Sciver oddly enough.

----------


## jbmasta

> Virgo and Trapper were never particularly interesting to me. Not saying the whole run was all bad, it had its moments but maybe it tried to be way too different. One of the critiques about DCYou was the characters were almost unrecognizable and Hal was a prime example for that.


We only got one year and three storylines out of Renegade, one of which was cut short to conclude the run. Venditti probably had plans to flesh out Virgo and Trapper, but like the Grey Agents had to put them and Darlene back in the toybox because Rebirth was coming. The Animated Series had 26 episodes to make Razer and Aya beloved characters, we didn't even get twelve issues with Darlene, Virgo and Trapper. While I have no doubt Rebirth was better for the Lanternverse, it's a shame we didn't see the full potential of Renegade realised.

----------


## HAN9000

I think Robson Rocha did it all right. Just my personal perspective.
1.jpg
2.jpg

----------


## silly

hal did seem unrecognizable during his renegade phase. (which probably was what he wanted). 

i don't know, but long hair didn't seem to compliment his looks that much.

----------


## HAN9000

> We only got one year and three storylines out of Renegade, one of which was cut short to conclude the run. Venditti probably had plans to flesh out Virgo and Trapper, but like the Grey Agents had to put them and Darlene back in the toybox because Rebirth was coming. The Animated Series had 26 episodes to make Razer and Aya beloved characters, we didn't even get twelve issues with Darlene, Virgo and Trapper. While I have no doubt Rebirth was better for the Lanternverse, it's a shame we didn't see the full potential of Renegade realised.


I think Renegade was a way better storyline for Hal than Rebirth. We finally got some serious characteristics of Hal and it was hastily ended.
Although I don't like Venditti purposely kicked Hal out of the corps to make place for John.

----------


## jbmasta

I'd love to see an Annual crossover with Simon and Jess from Green Lanterns. All the Earth Lanterns are on Earth for a pool party, with three of them getting supplies and the other three setting things up at the pool. Anyway, all six Earth Lanterns getting together and hanging out would be nice, as we haven't seen this happen yet. Cliffhanger is the appearance of Alan Scott.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think Renegade was a way better storyline for Hal than Rebirth. We finally got some serious characteristics of Hal and it was hastily ended.
> Although I don't like Venditti purposely kicked Hal out of the corps to make place for John.


Venditti has had to juggle three, now four Earth Lanterns as main characters and keep the Corps in the picture. Those aren't the best conditions for serious character development. Something Venditti did that was good during that New 52, DC You period was remembering Hal had a family. Jim along with his wife and kids made guest appearances just before Godhead (when Simon brought them to Mogo, and Jim talked Hal out of worrying about the Emotional Reservoir) and during the Sonar arc. It'd be nice if the Earth Lanterns actually spent some time on Earth anymore, and had their own support cast.

There had to be a reason for Hal not to have his ring, so he wouldn't be dragged into the previous universe for Lost Army. Even though that storyline being cut short meant no badly needed answers.

----------


## HAN9000

> Venditti has had to juggle three, now four Earth Lanterns as main characters and keep the Corps in the picture. Those aren't the best conditions for serious character development. Something Venditti did that was good during that New 52, DC You period was remembering Hal had a family. Jim along with his wife and kids made guest appearances just before Godhead (when Simon brought them to Mogo, and Jim talked Hal out of worrying about the Emotional Reservoir) and during the Sonar arc. It'd be nice if the Earth Lanterns actually spent some time on Earth anymore, and had their own support cast.
> 
> *There had to be a reason for Hal not to have his ring*, so he wouldn't be dragged into the previous universe for Lost Army. Even though that storyline being cut short meant no badly needed answers.


You got the wrong time sequence. Lost Army was not Venditti's idea. His original plan was John would become the leader of the corps and they would hunt down renegade Hal. Venditti complained in a interview about what happened to the corps in DCYOU. Just when he let Hal take all the blame and become a renegade to make way for John the corps went to another universe and it was Cullen Bunn controlling the book. The corps was gone so he brought out Hal's family and Sonar to fill in. As I said before, Venditti made Hal a bad corps leader so John replacing him would be perfectly justifiable.
Anyway, he finally got what he wanted in Rebirth.

----------


## HAN9000

One more thing, Venditti also said he and the writer of Red Lantern worked together to get Guy into Red Lantern so John could occupy the Green Lantern Corps book. That was the preparation work of John becoming the leader.
And guess what, forcing Guy to go undercover obviously made Hal a jerk. And who was the one punched Hal to defend Guy against the injustice? It was John.

----------


## jbmasta

> You got the wrong time sequence. Lost Army was not Venditti's idea. His original plan was John would become the leader of the corps and they would hunt down renegade Hal. Venditti complained in a interview about what happened to the corps in DCYOU. Just when he let Hal take all the blame and become a renegade to make way for John the corps went to another universe and it was Cullen Bunn controlling the book. The corps was gone so he brought out Hal's family and Sonar to fill in. As I said before, Venditti made Hal a bad corps leader so John replacing him would be perfectly justifiable.
> Anyway, he finally got what he wanted in Rebirth.


It would have been interesting to see Hal as renegade trying to evade Lantern patrols while pretending to be a criminal yet trying to do good. Could have led to an undercover arc. That's not something Hal is used to.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I mean I don't mind heroes with long hair but sometimes it just doesn't work. lol


For me, Hal's military background makes the long hair thing....weird.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Why would Hal grow his hair and wear a trench coat to disguise himself when he already wears a mask that 100% of the time conceals his true identity  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm almost tempted to ask about the point of the mask even though John and Guy don't seem to wear theirs anymore.  But I won't because I'm scared someone out there might actually know the reason.

I don't usually pay much attention to twitter, but I thought this was amusing.  I'm too inept to post an image so here is the link.  If the link doesn't work, then apparently I'm too inept to post a link as well.  

https://twitter.com/HAN9002/status/900297507862855680

For some random reason, I felt myself missing Guy and Ice's relationship.  That's weird, right?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Holy crap!  When did Steve Perry become a Green Lantern?


Crud...why did you have to mention Steve Perry, lol?!

For some reason, I was actually thinking Jan Michael Vincent.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Perhaps I am going loony again...but what if Jan Michael Vincent played Hal back in the day?

Yeah, the pictures with the jacket were intentional.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Got-dayum that's a haircut you could set your watch to.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

ideally if we go all time casting for Hal I would go with a young Kirk Douglas, he embodied what I think Hal would be like, in real life, good looking, charming, but whose presence would demand respect from the guys and adoration from the ladies.   A bit of a rouge (the War Wagon) but able to exude the fierceness that Hal would have to embody; not the biggest guy but not intimidated to take the biggest guy on, a true leader of men (Spartacus).

----------


## liwanag

how do you guys feel if the green lanterns were connected to nth metal?

----------


## Starchild

Is this Hal in the latest episode of Justice League Action? If so, i find it weird how he has  black hair. It's usually brown. Minor nitpick know lol

----------


## Darkseid Is

Reading through the New 52 Green Lantern run. It's like, good lord... can I just read a book about Hal Jordan? Does every single story arc have to cross over with the other Green Lantern books? Every single one?

----------


## HAN9000

> Why would Hal grow his hair and wear a trench coat to disguise himself when he already wears a mask that 100% of the time conceals his true identity


Billy Tan said once in a panel that the truth was he just thought long hair was cool. lol

----------


## vartox

HJGLC 28 variant by Barry Kitson

----------


## Frontier

> HJGLC 28 variant by Barry Kitson


Looks like he's flying a jet construct...

----------


## jbmasta

> Why would Hal grow his hair and wear a trench coat to disguise himself when he already wears a mask that 100% of the time conceals his true identity 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to ask about the point of the mask even though John and Guy don't seem to wear theirs anymore.  But I won't because I'm scared someone out there might actually know the reason.
> 
> I don't usually pay much attention to twitter, but I thought this was amusing.  I'm too inept to post an image so here is the link.  If the link doesn't work, then apparently I'm too inept to post a link as well.  
> 
> https://twitter.com/HAN9002/status/900297507862855680
> 
> For some random reason, I felt myself missing Guy and Ice's relationship.  That's weird, right?


Or at least customise the mask, like Kyle does. Maybe simulate cloth, so that it's not right up against the contours of his face.

The movie did have a great moment where Hal's mask, like the goggles, do nothing. Carol recognises him immediately. That's a subset of the Clark Kenting trope I'm not entirely sure about. If a character's costume doesn't disguise their appearance, then anyone who's close to them or has known them for long enough (or is just plain observant in the case of Supergirl's Cat Grant, who immediately spotted Guardian was Jimmy) will make at least a subconscious connection between the character's civilian and hero identities. Add in neither being in the room together, and that should jog the process quicker. If the character in civilian persona is a keen defender of their hero persona, ditto.

----------


## jbmasta

> Reading through the New 52 Green Lantern run. It's like, good lord... can I just read a book about Hal Jordan? Does every single story arc have to cross over with the other Green Lantern books? Every single one?


Good news is that when it reaches Renegade the crossovers with other titles end. However as you can ascertain here, it's not the most popular period for Hal. Also check out the Green Lantern one-shot from the Justice League Darkseid War event. It works well as a stand-alone issue and is a well written character piece on Hal, penned by Tom King (Vision, The Omega Men, Batman).

----------


## j9ac9k

> ideally if we go all time casting for Hal I would go with a young Kirk Douglas.


I always thought a young (but not too young) Dennis Quaid would have been an ideal Hal.

----------


## silly

> HJGLC 28 variant by Barry Kitson


lock and loaded.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

When freaks get a taste of their own medicine.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Got-dayum that's a haircut you could set your watch to.


He has the Hal hair thing, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> ideally if we go all time casting for Hal I would go with a young Kirk Douglas, he embodied what I think Hal would be like, in real life, good looking, charming, but whose presence would demand respect from the guys and adoration from the ladies.   A bit of a rouge (the War Wagon) but able to exude the fierceness that Hal would have to embody; not the biggest guy but not intimidated to take the biggest guy on, a true leader of men (Spartacus).


I see what you mean.

It's fun picking actors from back in the day for these roles.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> how do you guys feel if the green lanterns were connected to nth metal?


I say keep it separate. Unless the Guardians played some role in keeping the metal out of evil cosmic hands, that is. And now the GLC has to take up that responsibility (or play some sort of supporting role in doing so).

As one may infer to my statement, I am tired of the Guardians being closet evil f-ups.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> Why would Hal grow his hair and wear a trench coat to disguise himself when he already wears a mask that 100% of the time conceals his true identity 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to ask about the point of the mask even though John and Guy don't seem to wear theirs anymore.  But I won't because I'm scared someone out there might actually know the reason.
> 
> I don't usually pay much attention to twitter, but I thought this was amusing.  I'm too inept to post an image so here is the link.  If the link doesn't work, then apparently I'm too inept to post a link as well.  
> 
> https://twitter.com/HAN9002/status/900297507862855680
> 
> For some random reason, I felt myself missing Guy and Ice's relationship.  That's weird, right?


I don't think Guy or John ever bothered with a secret identity to begin with. 

That's cool that Venditti actually responded  :Smile: .

And it's not weird. Guy and Ice were cute, in their own way  :Wink: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Or at least customise the mask, like Kyle does. Maybe simulate cloth, so that it's not right up against the contours of his face.
> 
> The movie did have a great moment where Hal's mask, like the goggles, do nothing. Carol recognises him immediately. That's a subset of the Clark Kenting trope I'm not entirely sure about. If a character's costume doesn't disguise their appearance, then anyone who's close to them or has known them for long enough (or is just plain observant in the case of Supergirl's Cat Grant, who immediately spotted Guardian was Jimmy) will make at least a subconscious connection between the character's civilian and hero identities. Add in neither being in the room together, and that should jog the process quicker. If the character in civilian persona is a keen defender of their hero persona, ditto.


The funny thing folks forget is that Hal was chosen for being fearless.....and *honest*.

It is funny the amount of time & detail Kal & Bruce undertake to develop their civilian identities. Those two might be the best actors in the DCU.

Hal wears a domino mask, & does not bother to adjust his rather distinctive hair. I doubt he even changes his voice (the ring could help with that), and other mannerisms.

Hal even uses the same fighting techniques. His commanding officer discovered his secret for being punched by Hal & GL.

It would be fairly easy to make the connection between Hal & GL.

Hal might be the poster child for "keepin' it real" to a fault.


Like Owen Hart (RIP) and the Blue Blazer.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Say what?!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I know this has been posted before....

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Billy Tan said once in a panel that the truth was he just thought long hair was cool. lol


The look served Gambit pretty well for a while.

I think at this point, his mask is more for fashion than anything else.  It's almost as useless as Clark's glasses for a disguise.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


I think she's married to Gil now.

----------


## liwanag

> I think she's married to Gil now.


isn't gil the name of carol's ex?

----------


## Frontier

> isn't gil the name of carol's ex?


That's the joke  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> That's the joke .


we really need to meet this gil fellow.

----------


## jbmasta

> I say keep it separate. Unless the Guardians played some role in keeping the metal out of evil cosmic hands, that is. And now the GLC has to take up that responsibility (or play some sort of supporting role in doing so).
> 
> As one may infer to my statement, I am tired of the Guardians being closet evil f-ups.


The Templar Guardians, entirely forgotten by the other characters, weren't this. Instead they bore some of the brunt by those who hated the Guardians of the Universe (the Psions for exapl). Their initial role in New Guardians was to see the universe and just observe. They did become like their successors with keeping Kyle in the dark about the Life Equation and its eventual effect on him. Arguably they were trying to restrain someone with a power to warp reality and didn't have any conscious control over it, but this came out in the New Gods crisis when Kyle didn't have his White Lantern powers. They were even called out on it, as it was their fault Kyle accepted Highfather's help in the first place (which was why Kyle lost the White Lantern powers).

My headcanon is that the Templar Guardians went with the new White Lanterns to their homeworlds, which happened to be on the outer areas of the universe (hence why no one remembers or has gone to them). The Templar Guardians are deliberately lying low on these planets and study the local cultures without interfering.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


great scene. love it everytime hal go head to head with larger than life foes...

https://inthecenternews.com/2017/08/...s-27-spoilers/

----------


## Johnny

It was a cool issue, there was even a Cosmic Odyssey flashback for John. Rafa is one hell of an artist despite that I wasn't a fan of his mullethead Kyle in this issue, as mentioned before.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> we really need to meet this gil fellow.


We need to meet this Carol person too, whoever she is.

----------


## Johnny

Maybe when Hal goes back to Earth in #30-31. Venditti tweeted some time ago that he was writing scenes with Carol.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Yeah I know, he said that.  But at the same time, it's like having Sam Raimi direct a Venom movie.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


I get knocked down!
But I get up again.
You're never gonna keep me down

Enjoy having that song stuck in your head for the rest of the day.  Nerd away!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The Templar Guardians, entirely forgotten by the other characters, weren't this. Instead they bore some of the brunt by those who hated the Guardians of the Universe (the Psions for exapl). Their initial role in New Guardians was to see the universe and just observe. They did become like their successors with keeping Kyle in the dark about the Life Equation and its eventual effect on him. Arguably they were trying to restrain someone with a power to warp reality and didn't have any conscious control over it, but this came out in the New Gods crisis when Kyle didn't have his White Lantern powers. They were even called out on it, as it was their fault Kyle accepted Highfather's help in the first place (which was why Kyle lost the White Lantern powers).
> 
> My headcanon is that the Templar Guardians went with the new White Lanterns to their homeworlds, which happened to be on the outer areas of the universe (hence why no one remembers or has gone to them). The Templar Guardians are deliberately lying low on these planets and study the local cultures without interfering.


Why were the TG's even created, just to be ignored, or doing shady stuff like their predecessors?

I can take the "they meant well, but things spiraled beyond their control" route. You gotta have drama somewhere (this is serialized science fiction).

Hal having to clean-up their messes is better than dealing with their complete corruption.

Geoff Johns completely destroyed the Guardians by making them straight-up evil half-pint bastards. I think part of that was to provide some sort of legitimate rationalization for Sinestro's actions (and make him more sympathetic).

----------


## Starter Set

> I get knocked down!
> But I get up again.
> You're never gonna keep me down
> 
> Enjoy having that song stuck in your head for the rest of the day.  Nerd away!


Nothing left to do but go pissing the night away now.

----------


## Johnny

> I get knocked down!
> But I get up again.
> You're never gonna keep me down
> 
> Enjoy having that song stuck in your head for the rest of the day.  Nerd away!


Oh Danny boy, Danny boy... Hal must be the only one who hates the 90s.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly

> We need to meet this Carol person too, whoever she is.


imagine if the star sapphire who was with kyle was not really carol, but an impostor.  :EEK!:  or a clone.  :EEK!:  or carol's twin sister.  :EEK!:

----------


## jbmasta

> It was a cool issue, there was even a Cosmic Odyssey flashback for John. Rafa is one hell of an artist despite that I wasn't a fan of his mullethead Kyle in this issue, as mentioned before.


Xanshi is John's Alex.

----------


## jbmasta

> 


Where's this from?

----------


## jbmasta

> Why were the TG's even created, just to be ignored, or doing shady stuff like their predecessors?
> 
> I can take the "they meant well, but things spiraled beyond their control" route. You gotta have drama somewhere (this is serialized science fiction).
> 
> Hal having to clean-up their messes is better than dealing with their complete corruption.
> 
> Geoff Johns completely destroyed the Guardians by making them straight-up evil half-pint bastards. I think part of that was to provide some sort of legitimate rationalization for Sinestro's actions (and make him more sympathetic).


Maybe the Templar Guardians were Geoff John's way to set up the next writer, Venditti, with a set of Guardians who didn't rival the Time Lords in terms of brush it under the carpet instigators of doom bureaucratic douchness (you can count on one hand the rogue Time Lords who didn't turn out antagonistic). However Venditti chose not to use them, or Justin Jordan got in first dibs, and like Carol they spent more time in New Guardians.

Their arc could have been to redeem the galactic perception of the Guardians, or at least prove that there could be Guardians who didn't take extreme universe threatening measures to combat threats (or at least that they knew something about taking responsibility). Maybe it could have tied into Hal trying to redeem the Corps' image, killing two negative reputations with one stone.

----------


## Johnny

> Where's this from?


https://samrkennedy.deviantart.com/

----------


## liwanag

> imagine if the star sapphire who was with kyle was not really carol, but an impostor.  or a clone.  or carol's twin sister.


what if gil has actually hal's cousin.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> imagine if the star sapphire who was with kyle was not really carol, but an impostor.  or a clone.  or carol's twin sister.


Virtually ANY explanation other than Carol falling for Kyle of her own free will without any outside influence would make much more sense.  Where the hell is Mephisto and his One More Day bullchit when you really need it?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe the Templar Guardians were Geoff John's way to set up the next writer, Venditti, with a set of Guardians who didn't rival the Time Lords in terms of brush it under the carpet instigators of doom bureaucratic douchness (you can count on one hand the rogue Time Lords who didn't turn out antagonistic). However Venditti chose not to use them, or Justin Jordan got in first dibs, and like Carol they spent more time in New Guardians.
> 
> Their arc could have been to redeem the galactic perception of the Guardians, or at least prove that there could be Guardians who didn't take extreme universe threatening measures to combat threats (or at least that they knew something about taking responsibility). Maybe it could have tied into Hal trying to redeem the Corps' image, killing two negative reputations with one stone.


As always, so many great story concepts....not enough time.....even with double shipping.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal vs. Doomsday....would be a great read.

Hal would have done more damage that fugly monster than Guy, imo.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Tony Stark

> Hal vs. Doomsday....would be a great read.
> 
> Hal would have done more damage that fugly monster than Guy, imo.


They sold Guy out. Completely chumped him.

----------


## liwanag

> Back in 1979, there were two strange hour-long specials that premiered on NBC. The specials were produced by Hanna Barbera and based on their Super Friends Cartoon. Titled Legends of the Superheroes and filmed like a variety show (laugh tracks and all), these two specials brought together famous superheroes for the first time on live-action television.
> 
> The first episode follows the Justice League as they try to stop the Legion of Doom’s evil plot, which is a trap to de-power the heroes. Amongst the various superheroes and villains are Green Lantern Hal Jordan and his archenemy, Sinestro. Howard Murphy played Hal and comedian Charlie Callas portrayed Sinestro.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> 


Whaaaaaaat? I'm a huge Super Friends fan and I've never heard of this.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I did not put too much thought into until now, but.....why did Hal not talk to someone about the voices in his head?

MM or Doctor Fate could have helped.

Perhaps Hal's pride rivals Vegeta's?


Now...I gotta work on getting Randy Orton's theme out of my head....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They sold Guy out. Completely chumped him.


Perhaps it was the yellow ring. I did appreciate that Guy left the battlefield on a stretcher.

----------


## Johnny

> I did not put too much thought into until now, but.....why did Hal not talk to someone about the voices in his head?
> 
> MM or Doctor Fate could have helped.
> 
> Perhaps Hal's pride rivals Vegeta's?
> 
> 
> Now...I gotta work on getting Randy Orton's theme out of my head....


Burn In My Light was better anyway.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Perhaps it was the yellow ring. I did appreciate that Guy left the battlefield on a stretcher.


They are doing a two-part animated film on Death of Superman/Funeral for a Friend/Reign of the Supermen next year. I wonder if they would still have yellow ring Guy there. They would probably think it would confuse people so they'd give him his green ring. I'm very curious about how they would portray the JL in that film. It's going to be a standalone adaptation not based on their New-52 inspired animated universe, so they probably won't feel the need to have Cyborg or Hal there. But after the JL movie, I'm thinking they would still want to have a similar line-up, so I'm sure Barry would be there instead of Wally and they'd have hookhand Momoa-looking Aquaman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They are doing a two-part animated film on Death of Superman/Funeral for a Friend/Reign of the Supermen next year. I wonder if they would still have yellow ring Guy there. They would probably think it would confuse people so they'd give him his green ring. I'm very curious about how they would portray the JL in that film. It's going to be a standalone adaptation not based on their New-52 inspired animated universe, so they probably won't feel the need to have Cyborg or Hal there. But after the JL movie, I'm thinking they would still want to have a similar line-up, so I'm sure Barry would be there instead of Wally and they'd have hookhand Momoa-looking Aquaman.


Thanks for the details, Johnny. I think it's great they are making it a two part story. I personally think Guy should have a green ring for simplicity's sake. IMO, the only real issue in regards to the JL is MM/Bloodwynd. Perhaps Blue Beetle to a lesser degree.

To be honest, Hal should be in part two. That is when all hell broke loose with Coast City.

I loved how Kal was straight-up.....don't worry worry......Hal can solo Mongul.....now that's faith in ya homey!!!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Look at that....Doomsday had to put Guy Gardner on a stretcher......and Hal solo'ed Mongul.


Back when wearing power ring meant you were a legit heavyweight.

----------


## Güicho

>

----------


## liwanag

> Thanks for the details, Johnny. I think it's great they are making it a two part story. I personally think Guy should have a green ring for simplicity's sake. IMO, the only real issue in regards to the JL is MM/Bloodwynd. Perhaps Blue Beetle to a lesser degree.
> 
> To be honest, Hal should be in part two. That is when all hell broke loose with Coast City.
> 
> I loved how Kal was straight-up.....don't worry worry......Hal can solo Mongul.....now that's faith in ya homey!!!


that would be really crazy if they decided to do an emerald twilight adaption after reign of the supermen...

----------


## silly

> They are doing a two-part animated film on Death of Superman/Funeral for a Friend/Reign of the Supermen next year. I wonder if they would still have yellow ring Guy there. They would probably think it would confuse people so they'd give him his green ring. I'm very curious about how they would portray the JL in that film. It's going to be a standalone adaptation not based on their New-52 inspired animated universe, so they probably won't feel the need to have Cyborg or Hal there. But after the JL movie, I'm thinking they would still want to have a similar line-up, so I'm sure Barry would be there instead of Wally and they'd have hookhand Momoa-looking Aquaman.


any idea if the destruction of coast city will be included?

----------


## Johnny

No clue. But I doubt they would do some Parallax prelude.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Given how much time they have over a two part film, I could definitely see them incorporating parts of Emerald Twilight into the story, and possibly even Knightfall and Artemis's challenge of Wonder Woman. 

The original storyline is a bit of a mess, so I can see how they might incorporate other elements in to flesh the story out that will satisfy fans of the original story while also throwing some bones at DC fans in general.

----------


## Johnny

I don't think I want to see ET on screen to be honest.

----------


## Starchild

> 


Deathstroke and Darkseid? One would think that would be a time for celebration for them.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Deathstroke and Darkseid? One would think that would be a time for celebration for them.


I remember seeing this when it came out and scratching my head back then.  How awkward would it be to sit next to Darkseid at that funeral and try to make small talk?  And is that the Tim Drake Robin?  I don't remember him looking like that, but it's been like 30 years...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that would be really crazy if they decided to do an emerald twilight adaption after reign of the supermen...


If that gives us Rebirth: 2005, then I am game.

----------


## Frontier

I really don't think we're going to see much of the wider DCU explored through the two movies other then how they are effected by Superman's death.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Funny seeing Mon-El present. Too bad his history with Kal was retconned at the time.

Outside of the the very brief James Robinson run on JLA, I don't think Hal & Mon-El really interacted much.

----------


## Johnny

> that would be really crazy if they decided to do an emerald twilight adaption after reign of the supermen...


They won't. It's a Green Lantern story and the GL brand apparently doesn't sell anymore. I could see them potentially do a "Justice League: Zero Hour" movie, but it would be neat if it's a two-part Zero Hour/Final Night thing. Plus it's about time for Kyle to appear in animation again.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> 


Apparently one guy is too young for whatever they plan on doing with Hal, and casting the other one makes too much sense. WB isn't about making sense.

----------


## silly

> 


got to keep the flame of hope burning.

----------


## silly

i'm starting to like the cbr lists. glad that cbr remembers hal enough to include him their lists.

like this list:
http://www.cbr.com/most-horrifying-broken-bones/
hal's arm does tend to get broken a lot. like this coming metal event.


not too proud of this list though:
http://www.cbr.com/harley-quinn-romances/

----------


## HAN9000

I think these fan casts are amazing.
Although it's not likely to happen, everybody gotta have a dream. LOL.

----------


## Darkseid Is

Hey all. How is Hal's Rebirth title? I went to the beer distributor today and a guy noticed some comics in my back seat. I said I haven't jumped into rebirth yet but I plan on it soon. He said Hal and the GL Corps and Aquaman were the best titles. It made me happy. What do you guys think?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Hey all. How is Hal's Rebirth title? I went to the beer distributor today and a guy noticed some comics in my back seat. I said I haven't jumped into rebirth yet but I plan on it soon. He said Hal and the GL Corps and Aquaman were the best titles. It made me happy. What do you guys think?


I've been enjoying them. The title is a bit misleading. It's not really a Hal Jordan book, it's a GLCorps book that Hal features prominently in.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I've been enjoying them. The title is a bit misleading. It's not really a Hal Jordan book, it's a GLCorps book that Hal features prominently in.


That's what I was worried about. I love the Green Lantern Corps but Post-Johns, I've really mostly enjoyed the issues where Hal is on Earth.

----------


## Starchild

> I've been enjoying them. The title is a bit misleading. It's not really a Hal Jordan book, it's a GLCorps book that Hal features prominently in.


So pretty much other Lanterns get some focus in it as well? If so, i can get behind that. If not, i can still get behind that since i like Venditti. My only exposure to Hal was Silver Age stuff and his Renegade phase, which i enjoyed.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> So pretty much other Lanterns get some focus in it as well? If so, i can get behind that. If not, i can still get behind that since i like Venditti. My only exposure to Hal was Silver Age stuff and his Renegade phase, which i enjoyed.


You skipped all of Johns' run?

----------


## jbmasta

> They won't. It's a Green Lantern story and the GL brand apparently doesn't sell anymore. I could see them potentially do a "Justice League: Zero Hour" movie, but it would be neat if it's a two-part Zero Hour/Final Night thing. Plus it's about time for Kyle to appear in animation again.


Like after his one Superman Animated appearance over 20 years ago?

----------


## Starchild

> You skipped all of Johns' run?


I had quit comics and was living down south at the time, so i was out of the loop when it came to most things.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I had quit comics and was living down south at the time, so i was out of the loop when it came to most things.


I can understand. I just now finishing Vernadetti's pre-Rebirth run on Green Lantern. Still out of the loop with a lot of stuff.

----------


## Johnny

> Like after his one Superman Animated appearance over 20 years ago?


Sometimes I forget that was even a thing.

----------


## jbmasta

> Sometimes I forget that was even a thing.


The episode Kyle guest starred in, or the show in general? I read Kyle was in an episode or two of Justice League, but otherwise he's been absent in animated form.

From what I know, here's the Earth Lanterns ranked by number of animated appearances:
1) John, by virtue of being in Justice League and Justice League Unlimited, and has appeared in Young Justice
2) Hal, as the go-to Lantern for the animated movies and the lead in The Animated Series. Can't forget his Duck Dodgers appearance in the Green Loontern episode. The Loontern is even a playable character in Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham!
3) Guy, Batman The Brave and the Bold guest spots and several episodes of The Animated Series
4) Kyle, just one episode of Superman TAS (In Brightest Day, which was pretty much Kyle's artist background and a loose adaptation of Hal's origin story) and one Justice League episode

Simon and Jessica haven't made appearances in any other media yet, but Jess could show up in a Bombshells narrative since she has a Bombshells figure.

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Where's this from? Also, when people post screenshots can they cite the source please?

Looks like Parallax, but the text indicates it's relatively recent and I can't think where it may come from.

----------


## Johnny

> The episode Kyle guest starred in, or the show in general?


The episode. Maybe it's because the DCAU almost completely abandoned legacy that I don't instantly remember Kyle was a small part of it.




> From what I know, here's the Earth Lanterns ranked by number of animated appearances:
> 1) John, by virtue of being in Justice League and Justice League Unlimited, and has appeared in Young Justice
> 2) Hal, as the go-to Lantern for the animated movies and the lead in The Animated Series. Can't forget his Duck Dodgers appearance in the Green Loontern episode. The Loontern is even a playable character in Lego Batman 3: Beyond Gotham!
> 3) Guy, Batman The Brave and the Bold guest spots and several episodes of The Animated Series
> 4) Kyle, just one episode of Superman TAS (In Brightest Day, which was pretty much Kyle's artist background and a loose adaptation of Hal's origin story) and one Justice League episode
> 
> Simon and Jessica haven't made appearances in any other media yet, but Jess could show up in a Bombshells narrative since she has a Bombshells figure.


Hal was also in Superfriends. Jessica is slated to be a main character in DC Super Hero Girls next year.

----------


## jbmasta

> The episode. Maybe it's because the DCAU almost completely abandoned legacy that I don't instantly remember Kyle was a small part of it.


I wouldn't blame you. As I mentioned it was Hal's origin story (receiving the ring from Abin Sur and fighting Sinestro). Kyle was the Green Lantern at the time, so that was probably the main thinking. Trying to fit Emerald Twilight into the continuity of the fledgling DCAU (this was near the end of Superman TAS, and Batman Beyond was in production) was probably off the table.




> Hal was also in Superfriends. Jessica is slated to be a main character in DC Super Hero Girls next year.


So Jessica, who's only been a Green Lantern for a less than a year and half (Justice League #50, the Darkseid War conclusion), will have more animation representation than Kyle, who's been around for over twenty years? Good on Jess, but a bit sad for Kyle fans.

----------


## Johnny

I mean it's DC Super Hero Girls, makes sense to have a gal Lantern there. Carol is already a part of it.

Kyle indeed tends to get the short end of the stick more than anyone else. Guy at least had lots of guest spots in Batman: Brave and the Bold as you mentioned.

----------


## jbmasta

> Kyle indeed tends to get the short end of the stick more than anyone else. Guy at least had lots of guest spots in Batman: Brave and the Bold as you mentioned.


I think if Superman TAS had gotten the next season like was planned (the storyline of Superman losing and regaining the trust of humanity was intended to be a season long arc), then Kyle may have made guest appearances. Since Superman had made trips into deep space multiple times (that's how he found Supergirl), it may have opened up episodes with cosmic characters not normally associated with the Superman mythos. A superpowered ally at the Planet would be useful. It's funny how in the episode In Brightest Day Kyle beats up a man who looks like Guy Gardner.

----------


## liwanag

> 


as much as i hate what parallax represents, can't deny how cool his costume is.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Is that real face someone significant...?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Is that real face someone significant...?


That was Nixon's Vice President, who resigned in disgrace...before Nixon had to resign in disgrace.

The GL/GA comics weren't exactly subtle.

----------


## Frontier

> That was Nixon's Vice President, who resigned in disgrace...before Nixon had to resign in disgrace.
> 
> The GL/GA comics weren't exactly subtle.


Too true (but that's kind of why we love them)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> Where's this from? Also, when people post screenshots can they cite the source please?
> 
> Looks like Parallax, but the text indicates it's relatively recent and I can't think where it may come from.


sorry dude, i saw it on twitter but have no idea where it came from. hopefully someone here recognizes it. the artist style seem familiar, just can't recall who it is.

----------


## Superfan90

> Where's this from? Also, when people post screenshots can they cite the source please?
> 
> Looks like Parallax, but the text indicates it's relatively recent and I can't think where it may come from.


It's from Green Lantern v4 43.

----------


## jbmasta

> It's from Green Lantern v4 43.


So it's linked to Blackest Night (that was when issue 50 of that run happened).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Neal Adams is the business.

I'd love to read a 1970s story with Neal Adams, Dave Cockrum, & Mike Grell as alternating artists. I would have Shooter, Levitz, and Denny write the thing.

The hard traveling heroes meets Superboy & the Legion.

If I had a time machine, and psychic paper making the creators believe I was an editor.....

----------


## Johnny

I still can't believe how kickass this cover looks. It would be a shame if the book disappoints.

----------


## liwanag

hal is about to beat up the celestials.  :Smile:

----------


## silly

> I still can't believe how kickass this cover looks. It would be a shame if the book disappoints.


i'd love to see an action figure based on this.

----------


## The Learner

> hal is about to beat up the celestials.


Go, get 'em Hal. I've always liked it when Hal went against people way outside his league.  :Big Grin:  Excited for this story.

----------


## Johnny

> Go, get 'em Hal. I've always liked it when Hal went against people way outside his league.  Excited for this story.


That's his signature trait. Never gets old.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> i'd love to see an action figure based on this.


Makes me wonder if he will even have a Green Lantern uniform in this, given the story. Maybe he will, but why not show it on the actual cover. Though to be fair neither Superman nor Batman had their costumes on the covers of their first Earth-One books.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> hal is about to beat up the celestials.


Hal might need to go Super Saiyan for this confrontation, power up to the Parrallax armor or maybe call Elseworld's Lax in for an assist.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

For anyone still waiting on Hal in _Justice League Action_, he finally gets a prominent role and speaking appearance in "The Ringer," now available on the Cartoon Network App, website, and On-Demand  :Smile: .

Count on plenty of Josh Keaton and Lantern vs. Lantern goodness  :Cool: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Go, get 'em Hal. I've always liked it when Hal went against people way outside his league.  Excited for this story.


Yeah it is in situations like this that Hal has a chance to shine. If he were more logical like say Sinestro, he would deem taking on the Godlike creatures to be an impossible task and refuse to take them on until he figured out a way to win, while Hal will dive and in and keep taking swings until he knocks it out of the park. It's when I really see the Hal / James T. Kirk analysis. In most cases the logical approach like say Spock or Sinestro works best but there are times when you have to take the Hal/Kirk approach especially to an 'impossible' situation.

----------


## Johnny

Love how Otto Schmidt draws Hal.

----------


## silly

> Hal might need to go Super Saiyan for this confrontation, power up to the Parrallax armor or maybe call Elseworld's Lax in for an assist.


who is lax?

----------


## silly

> Go, get 'em Hal. I've always liked it when Hal went against people way outside his league.  Excited for this story.


love it whenever he does that, and still be able to hold his own.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal might need to go Super Saiyan for this confrontation, power up to the Parrallax armor or maybe call Elseworld's Lax in for an assist.


I would prefer that he use his wits rather than just "pour on the willpower."  It's always been lazy writing and we've seen it done to death since "Rebirth." (the first one)  Back in the day, the best displays of Hal's willpower and tenacity were when he _didn't_ have the ring.

----------


## Frontier

The Hard Traveling Heroes back together  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

There's nothing like this banter, man. Nothing. Fucking gold. Yeah, Hal, DO you dye your hair cause Otto draws you like you're in your late 20s.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Wow that's a lot of word balloons.  But yeah.  Awesome!

----------


## liwanag

> The Hard Traveling Heroes back together .


love the banter...

----------


## silly



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Hal has been using that ring so long, I have no doubt his body is a jumble of old and new parts...

----------


## liwanag

> Hal has been using that ring so long, I have no doubt his body is a jumble of old and new parts...


I dont understand...

----------


## liwanag

> For anyone still waiting on Hal in _Justice League Action_, he finally gets a prominent role and speaking appearance in "The Ringer," now available on the Cartoon Network App, website, and On-Demand .
> 
> Count on plenty of Josh Keaton and Lantern vs. Lantern goodness .


wasn't able to catch it. how was it?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I dont understand...


The power ring can keep a body from aging, slow down aging, accelerate aging and slow aging down, in addition to healing injuries.

Hal has been GL long enough to have sustained multiple serious injuries that his ring has worked its magic on. By this point, Hal has not only been resurrected a few different times, but has suffered some major physical trauma that his ring has patched up.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> wasn't able to catch it. how was it?


Pretty fun  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> 


this feels like its from a jla title...

----------


## j9ac9k

I think that's from "JLA / Spectre: Soul War"...

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Hal's earthly attire needs an update. It's funny cause when he's in costume he can almost look futuristic, then out of costume they make him look like he's straight out of the 50s. Which he is but you get the point.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Darkseid Is

Hal is a character that is very important to me. I was 13 when I jumped into Green Lantern comics. I missed Rebirth but I picked up Green Lantern 2, then went backwards and got 1 and all of rebirth. Those teenage years are brutal for a lot of people. Fear played a big part in my life at that time. When you're young and you're self conscious, just nervous and afraid of everything. Hal was just the polar opposite of who I was. I wanted to be him and I've gotta say (although I don't have the balls of a test pilot and I'm not as handsome as Mr. Jordan) I started to turn my depression around and become much more confident laid back person. A happy person. All because I had the ability to overcome fear.

----------


## Johnny

I'm really glad to see Hal is an inspirational character to people. I didn't take serious interest in GL until I was already out of high school but I knew the themes about believing in yourself and overcoming fear.

----------


## jbmasta

> Hal's earthly attire needs an update. It's funny cause when he's in costume he can almost look futuristic, then out of costume they make him look like he's straight out of the 50s. Which he is but you get the point.


He represents that wholesome 50's hero. It's part of what makes Hal Jordan Hal Jordan. The flight jacket is a good classic look, and is quintessentially Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> He represents that wholesome 50's hero. It's part of what makes Hal Jordan Hal Jordan. The flight jacket is a good classic look, and is quintessentially Hal.


I know that's who he is, sometimes you get the feeling that he needs a bit of an update thought. I'm talking purely about his attire, not the concept of the character cause there's been backlash pretty much anytime DC took his actual character in a different direction.

----------


## jbmasta

> I know that's who he is, sometimes you get the feeling that he needs a bit of an update thought. I'm talking purely about his attire, not the concept of the character cause there's been backlash pretty much anytime DC took his actual character in a different direction.


Is there anyway you can update the look and not betray the significance? A Star Wars style flight suit?

----------


## Johnny

> Is there anyway you can update the look and not betray the significance? A Star Wars style flight suit?


Let's wait and see what Earth One does.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## j9ac9k

Hal 's gotta keep that jacket for the most part.(though mixing it up sometimes would be good... not the we even see him in civies much anymore)  It's so unidentifiable as him.  That said, he can wear different shirts underneath rather than the white button down.

----------


## Johnny

Meh, who cares about shirts.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> Hal's earthly attire needs an update. It's funny cause when he's in costume he can almost look futuristic, then out of costume they make him look like he's straight out of the 50s. Which he is but you get the point.


I actually appreciate that about Hal  :Wink: .



> Hal is a character that is very important to me. I was 13 when I jumped into Green Lantern comics. I missed Rebirth but I picked up Green Lantern 2, then went backwards and got 1 and all of rebirth. Those teenage years are brutal for a lot of people. Fear played a big part in my life at that time. When you're young and you're self conscious, just nervous and afraid of everything. Hal was just the polar opposite of who I was. I wanted to be him and I've gotta say (although I don't have the balls of a test pilot and I'm not as handsome as Mr. Jordan) I started to turn my depression around and become much more confident laid back person. A happy person. All because I had the ability to overcome fear.


Thanks for sharing how much GL impacted you. That's really awesome, and I'm glad the book proved to be so meaningful for you  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that is Hal MF'n Jordan. Consistently risking it all for his friends is a trait I have long admired.

You got a pal like Jordan, you got a pal for life (and the beyond).

Hal has nothing but love for Wally. Perhaps that is some secret promise to Barry to look after Wally after the first crisis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal's earthly attire needs an update. It's funny cause when he's in costume he can almost look futuristic, then out of costume they make him look like he's straight out of the 50s. Which he is but you get the point.


That used to bother me. Now, I just assume he dresses like his father.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


God I missed this  :Big Grin: .

----------


## liwanag

> 


here's the rest

http://www.cbr.com/exclusive-in-gree...green-lantern/

----------


## Frontier

Heh, the car  :Wink: .

----------


## Chubistian

My favorite Hal Jordan moment from the first GL/GA run
IMG_4729.jpg
IMG_4730.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> My favorite Hal Jordan moment from the first GL/GA run
> IMG_4729.jpg
> IMG_4730.jpg


I remember that. Damn Carol.

----------


## jbmasta

> Meh, who cares about shirts.


There have been a few instances where Earth Lanterns have depowered into a state of undress. There's Guy in the Sintestro's Law arc. The Corps had just come in from one crisis to another, so laundry probably wasn't a priority. Not sure Mogo would like all the Lanterns literally airing their dirty laundry anyway. Hal was in boxers when Sinestro came for him at the start of the Secret of the Indigo Tribe arc (Hal was about to spend time with Carol) and his ring was depowered early into that.

Side note, but it'd be highly amusing if the civilian clothes any given Lantern was wearing at the time started turning green. It'd be worth it for a comment from Guy about having to frequently buy new clothes to not look like a leprechaun.

You don't see much body hair on comic book superheroes anymore. Now it's usually on those who are noted for it, like Wolverine. Even then it can be inconsistent depending on the artist. Back in the 90's there was a lot of it. Could be it's easier on the artist when there isn't any of it to worry about, or reflecting society's preference for smoother skin. Look at the difference between the James Bonds with the iconic coming out of the ocean shots.

----------


## silly

> My favorite Hal Jordan moment from the first GL/GA run
> Attachment 54323
> Attachment 54324


whats the story here?

----------


## Johnny

> There have been a few instances where Earth Lanterns have depowered into a state of undress. There's Guy in the Sintestro's Law arc. The Corps had just come in from one crisis to another, so laundry probably wasn't a priority. Not sure Mogo would like all the Lanterns literally airing their dirty laundry anyway. Hal was in boxers when Sinestro came for him at the start of the Secret of the Indigo Tribe arc (Hal was about to spend time with Carol) and his ring was depowered early into that.
> 
> Side note, but it'd be highly amusing if the civilian clothes any given Lantern was wearing at the time started turning green. It'd be worth it for a comment from Guy about having to frequently buy new clothes to not look like a leprechaun.
> 
> You don't see much body hair on comic book superheroes anymore. Now it's usually on those who are noted for it, like Wolverine. Even then it can be inconsistent depending on the artist. Back in the 90's there was a lot of it. Could be it's easier on the artist when there isn't any of it to worry about, or reflecting society's preference for smoother skin. Look at the difference between the James Bonds with the iconic coming out of the ocean shots.


I mean in that pic Hal doesn't even have much body hair anyway, but I sure do remember the 90s. Even characters like Dick Grayson were drawn almost like Wolverine at times which made no sense, but society had different beauty standards back then of course.

----------


## jbmasta

> I mean in that pic Hal doesn't even have much body hair anyway, but I sure do remember the 90s. Even characters like Dick Grayson were drawn almost like Wolverine at times which made no sense, but society had different beauty standards back then of course.


Even Kyle got some chest hair at one point. As you say, beauty standards. Clearly smooth chests appeal more to artists today.

If the rings can affect the wearer biologically (they clearly inhibit visible ageing), then there's no reason the wearer can't have some influence over what changes are made to them. I know it's typical of narratives in most media (it actually comes up as a plot point in a couple of Doctor Who audios), but we don't see how the Lanterns use the toilet. I doubt Mogo wants the waste of who knows how many races in his system. Back to my point, the Earth Lanterns could have used their rings to make themselves fit the beauty standard they saw fit to hold at the time. Kyle's good at customising with his ring anyway.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Even Kyle got some chest hair at one point. As you say, beauty standards. Clearly smooth chests appeal more to artists today.


You don't grow grass on a playground, fellas.

----------


## Johnny

lol Carol probably doesn't mind chest hair that much.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pandaman

IMG_2320.jpg

wtf...

----------


## Johnny

Well, the fact that an adult movie studio seems to care more about Hal Jordan than WB does, pretty much says it all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

What....madness....is this?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

You know... now that I think about it.... how impractical is it for Batwoman to have a red wig?  That thing can easily get yanked off her head unless she's got a chin strap on it.  And all that long hair just flapping about has to get in her face when she's roundhouse kicking some cliché male villain, right?  Anyway, probably belongs in a different forum.

----------


## Johnny

Kal and Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> IMG_2320.jpg
> 
> wtf...


chest hairs... and now this...

----------


## jbmasta

> Kal and Hal.


In the most recent issue of Superman Clark realised just what it took for Hal to face off against Sinestro not once, but time and time again. The issue makes reference to the Sinestro's Law arc (that trade is mentioned in a boxout) and once more confirms we'll see Parallax in issues #30 and #31 of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps. This implies Hal has been on Earth since the end of Sinestro's Law (which must be after Bottled Light as that was when Kyle sprung Hal from the Emerald Afterlife), as Clark says Sinestro was still healing after his last battle with Hal (the page with the aforementioned boxout).

----------


## silly



----------


## Darkseid Is

> Well, the fact that an adult movie studio seems to care more about Hal Jordan than WB does, pretty much says it all.


That made me belly laugh. Classic.

----------


## Johnny

> That made me belly laugh. Classic.


No evil shall escape my sight and all that.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


Darryl Banks is sometimes tied to Kyle for obvious reasons but he is one of my all time favorite GL and Hal artists. Loved how boss Hal looks in that Parallax armor, no one has ever worn it as well since. I wish he could be brought into the HJ&tGLC artist rotation, well him and Ivan Reis.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


cool a Moose sighting, haven't noticed his sig in quite some time, reminds me of the John's Golden era. I am not sure how colorist's are assigned to books but Moose was as big a part to me to GL as Scott Williams was to those great Jim Lee and Silvestri and other X-Book artists.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## vartox

> cool a Moose sighting, haven't noticed his sig in quite some time, reminds me of the John's Golden era. I am not sure how colorist's are assigned to books but Moose was as big a part to me to GL as Scott Williams was to those great Jim Lee and Silvestri and other X-Book artists.


Didn't Moose get unceremoniously fired off GL for no apparent reason fairly early in Johns GL (or was he on GLC?)? I thought this picture was a scrapped cover, did Baumann color it for fun?

----------


## Johnny

> 


Really fun issue. Cocky-smart Hal rules.

----------


## silly

> 


that truck. hilarious.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that is some beautiful artwork.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


As I activate my Mr. T auto tune I tell Sinestro: "Shut up, Fool!"

----------


## Johnny

> Now that is some beautiful artwork.


I'm not the biggest Adams fan tbh but the man sure has his moments.

----------


## Johnny

Jack Herbert is doing some issues starting with #33. This guy is so good it's scary.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV2xpzpA...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWAcexiA...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaI8ZMA...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXHkv9Fg...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXYSz6PA...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYOkHObA...by=jackherbert
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzURN3g...by=jackherbert


In my opinion while the story may not deliver every single time, the art is definitely one thing in this book that fans can't complain about. The art team has been knocking this bitch out of the park on a consistent basis.

----------


## j9ac9k

Those are some very nice Hal drawings - thanks for sharing!  I am now stoked for this to come out.

----------


## Old Man Ollie 1962

Quick question. Yellow can't negate Hal's power ring, right?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Quick question. Yellow can't negate Hal's power ring, right?


Not anymore.  Yellow can still give newbies a hard time, but any experienced GL can now overcome that former weakness.

----------


## Old Man Ollie 1962

> Not anymore.  Yellow can still give newbies a hard time, but any experienced GL can now overcome that former weakness.


Beautiful. Then things don't look as dire as they appear in Green Arrow #30.

----------


## liwanag

> Jack Herbert is doing some issues starting with #33. This guy is so good it's scary.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BV2xpzpA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWAcexiA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaI8ZMA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXHkv9Fg...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXYSz6PA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYOkHObA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzURN3g...by=jackherbert
> ...


haven't seen him before, but the guy is good...

----------


## vartox

> Jack Herbert is doing some issues starting with #33. This guy is so good it's scary.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BV2xpzpA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWAcexiA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaI8ZMA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXHkv9Fg...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXYSz6PA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYOkHObA...by=jackherbert
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzURN3g...by=jackherbert
> ...


Those look pretty great! I haven't been enamored with the writing on HJGLC but I can definitely agree that the art is always fantastic.

Speaking of art, Rafa Sandoval is looking pretty good in the preview for the next issue: http://doomrocket.com/dcp-green-lantern-corps-28/




Definitely wasn't expecting that surprise guest on the last page, though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Definitely wasn't expecting that surprise guest on the last page, though


Or that Hal apparently calls his ring... Hal.

----------


## vartox

> Or that Hal apparently calls his ring... Hal.


I interpreted that line as similar to that gag where someone says something sciencey and another person responds with "in English please?". He's asking it to speak Hal instead  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Then again maybe I'm wrong and he is calling his ring Hal, that comma is a little confusing.

----------


## Frontier

> Or that Hal apparently calls his ring... Hal.


I think he just meant to tell him in his kind of language  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## SebastianS

It is a reference to HAL 9000

----------


## Johnny

> It is a reference to HAL 9000


Yep, that's what I thought.

----------


## liwanag

> Those look pretty great! I haven't been enamored with the writing on HJGLC but I can definitely agree that the art is always fantastic.
> 
> Speaking of art, Rafa Sandoval is looking pretty good in the preview for the next issue: http://doomrocket.com/dcp-green-lantern-corps-28/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wasn't expecting that surprise guest on the last page, though


that whole preview was awesome. im excited to see hal and the new gods together.

and that last page in the preview.... so many possibilities....

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I interpreted that line as similar to that gag where someone says something sciencey and another person responds with "in English please?". He's asking it to speak Hal instead 
> 
> Then again maybe I'm wrong and he is calling his ring Hal, that comma is a little confusing.


If we have to think about it this much, then the writing is way too clumsy IMO.

----------


## Frontier

> If we have to think about it this much, then the writing is way too clumsy IMO.


It's just the comma that throws everything off  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

> Those look pretty great! I haven't been enamored with the writing on HJGLC but I can definitely agree that the art is always fantastic.
> 
> Speaking of art, Rafa Sandoval is looking pretty good in the preview for the next issue: http://doomrocket.com/dcp-green-lantern-corps-28/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wasn't expecting that surprise guest on the last page, though


that last page was surprising. i wonder what that meant.  :Confused:

----------


## Johnny

> that last page was surprising. i wonder what that meant.


Highfather playing mind games with Hal perhaps?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Assam

So I heard Rip's been in Hal's book? Has he brought up his dad at all, even in passing?

----------


## Frontier

> So I heard Rip's been in Hal's book? Has he brought up his dad at all, even in passing?


Nope. It never came up.

----------


## Johnny

Not from what I remember. Would've been nice if he did.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Those look pretty great! I haven't been enamored with the writing on HJGLC but I can definitely agree that the art is always fantastic.
> 
> Speaking of art, Rafa Sandoval is looking pretty good in the preview for the next issue: http://doomrocket.com/dcp-green-lantern-corps-28/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wasn't expecting that surprise guest on the last page, though


About the plane constuct, did Hal unconciously willed a two seater?

----------


## j9ac9k

> It is a reference to HAL 9000


That's also how I took it, but it sounds weird to have a guy named Hal make that reference.

----------


## Frontier

> About the plane constuct, did Hal unconciously willed a two seater?


Maybe Hal subconsciously want's a co-pilot in his life (Carol, his dad)  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That's also how I took it, but it sounds weird to have a guy named Hal make that reference.


Yeah it does sound weird.  It sort of breaks the unwritten rule that 2 people can't have the same first name in the same universe because they'd sound weird talking to each other or about each other.  You'd never see a Bruce Smith or a Clark Rosenberg cross paths with the JL.

----------


## liwanag

> Maybe Hal subconsciously want's a co-pilot in his life (Carol, his dad) ?


maybe so.... :Smile: 

my first reaction was hal was probably someone who would do things on his own... but his a pretty sociable person, and it's common for him to work in a team.

i'd really welcome it if dc decided to explore more of hal's relationship with martin...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

Ethan posted this from a GL script he just got. Hal talking to two kids about their home.



This is what heroes are all about folks.

----------


## Frontier

> Ethan posted this from a GL script he just got. Hal talking to two kids about their home.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what heroes are all about folks.


I'm guessing this is in one of the upcoming Earth-based issues.

Kinda ironic to see Hal saying this given how long he's been away from Coast City  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm guessing this is in one of the upcoming Earth-based issues.
> 
> Kinda ironic to see Hal saying this given how long he's been away from Coast City .


I know, right.  There's a promise he can't keep.

Looks like Ethan found his way back to twitter.

----------


## Johnny

> I know, right.  There's a promise he can't keep.
> 
> Looks like Ethan found his way back to twitter.


No, that's from FB.

----------


## liwanag

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/09...en-meet-again/

hal and ollie, finally...

----------


## jbmasta

> 


Prime bit of Superdickery.

----------


## silly

> maybe so....
> 
> my first reaction was hal was probably someone who would do things on his own... but his a pretty sociable person, and it's common for him to work in a team.
> 
> i'd really welcome it if dc decided to explore more of hal's relationship with martin...


i don't consider hal as a loner. he has maintained close ties with his family, and he is one of dc's heroes with the most number of friends.

----------


## jbmasta

> i don't consider hal as a loner. he has maintained close ties with his family, and he is one of dc's heroes with the most number of friends.


Hal seems to naturally gravitate people toward him.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal seems to naturally gravitate people toward him.


Which unfortunately doesn't seem to translate to outside media. It occurred to me how tragic of a character Hal actually is. No matter how "iconic" of a hero he is, he's the guy who seems to be treated with the least amount of respect by people who don't take active interest in these characters. Either because he was in the bad movie and wasn't in the good cartoon, or because DC didn't really make an effort to consistently treat him on the same level as their other "big" characters, but sometimes you just feel kind of bad for the guy. No matter what he's accomplished as a character, he's just seen as the black sheep of DC by many that couldn't give a crap if he's there or not. It's sad to see that as a fan.

Apparently I'm back to my bummed out phase.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


You can spot Jim Starlin art anywhere.

Speaking of Starlin, it would be cool to see him do a GL story.

Naturally, I would rather he not include John Stewart in that story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe Hal subconsciously want's a co-pilot in his life (Carol, his dad) ?


Thank goodness you did not mention....Bats.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Hair and face are just wrong.

----------


## silly

can't wait.

----------


## Johnny

> Hair and face are just wrong.


It's from November's Justice League Metal tie-in by Liam Sharp. I like his art a lot but I agree he could've done better here.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Which unfortunately doesn't seem to translate to outside media. It occurred to me how tragic of a character Hal actually is. No matter how "iconic" of a hero he is, he's the guy who seems to be treated with the least amount of respect by people who don't take active interest in these characters. Either because he was in the bad movie and wasn't in the good cartoon, or because DC didn't really make an effort to consistently treat him on the same level as their other "big" characters, but sometimes you just feel kind of bad for the guy. No matter what he's accomplished as a character, he's just seen as the black sheep of DC by many that couldn't give a crap if he's there or not. It's sad to see that as a fan.
> 
> *Apparently I'm back to my bummed out phase.*


Did you get the blue ring I sent you?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> can't wait.


That is pretty cool.

----------


## Johnny

> Did you get the blue ring I sent you?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal and Kyle  :Cool: .

I think Kyle should look a little younger though.

----------


## Johnny

Skyler's Hal always reminds me of Ivan Reis' Hal. Very youthful looking and the hair is always on point. lol

----------


## jbmasta

> It's from November's Justice League Metal tie-in by Liam Sharp. I like his art a lot but I agree he could've done better here.


The face looks like someone in their late 40's, early 50's. There's a real 90's feel to it. That facial design wouldn't be out of place in a Terminator movie (of which there are only two).

----------


## Johnny

"-Like you said, he's a cosmic god.
-Maybe son, maybe. But you are a Jordan."

"It's in your blood, son. And I don't just mean because your old man was a pilot, otherwise your brothers would have it too. I mean, it's *in* you. We could've been cavemen, and we'd have known we were built to *soar*. But you can't lose sight of the ground. There are times when you'll have to push the envelope, I know that. But you can't go all out all the time. Be Green Lantern, but don't forget to be Hal Jordan."



Awww, nothing like a good dad peptalk.  :Smile:  The new issue is amazing.

----------


## jbmasta

> "-Like you said, he's a cosmic god.
> -Maybe son, maybe. But you are a Jordan."
> 
> "It's in your blood, son. And I don't just mean because your old man was a pilot, otherwise your brothers would have it too. I mean, it's *in* you. We could've been cavemen, and we'd have known we were built to *soar*. But you can't lose sight of the ground. There are times when you'll have to push the envelope, I know that. But you can't go all out all the time. Be Green Lantern, but don't forget to be Hal Jordan."
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, nothing like a good dad peptalk.  The new issue is amazing.


If not tying it's at least very close to the Darkseid War Green Lantern special in terms of characterisation for Hal. That also looked at Hal's relationship with his father and why Hal needed perspectiv.

That final page is classic Hal. No matter what the odds are, the enemy he faces, Hal is always game for dealing with it. He wouldn't be Hal if he didn't.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal and Kyle .
> 
> I think Kyle should look a little younger though.


And a bit....shorter.

----------


## Iconic

Today's HJ&GLC #28 was a crazy good issue! It's such a classic Jordan story and Sandoval's art bringing it to life is just magnificent.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "-Like you said, he's a cosmic god.
> -Maybe son, maybe. But you are a Jordan."
> 
> "It's in your blood, son. And I don't just mean because your old man was a pilot, otherwise your brothers would have it too. I mean, it's *in* you. We could've been cavemen, and we'd have known we were built to *soar*. But you can't lose sight of the ground. There are times when you'll have to push the envelope, I know that. But you can't go all out all the time. Be Green Lantern, but don't forget to be Hal Jordan."
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, nothing like a good dad peptalk.  The new issue is amazing.


Damn...that kinda reminds me of what FP Thomas Wayne said to Bruce.

Anyone up for a team-up featuring Martin Jordan, Thomas Wayne, Hippolyta, & Jor-El?

----------


## Johnny

> Damn...that kinda reminds me of what FP Thomas Wayne said to Bruce.
> 
> Anyone up for a team-up featuring Martin Jordan, Thomas Wayne, Hippolyta, & Jor-El?


And Atlanna! Don't forget the awesome former Atlantean queen, plus we need more female diversity yo.

On a serious note, Martin's dialogue was amazing, not just because of the pep talk, but he also kind of gives off that old Americana vibe that just makes you love the guy.

----------


## Godzilla2099

Green Lantern #28 was awesome

- Excellent Dialogue with Hal and somebody very close to him
- New GL feat displayed

Highly recommended.

----------


## zoch

I thought Hal and Green Lantern 28 was very good in both art and writing I been enjoying this arc even more so as a New Gods fan overall very good issue.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And Atlanna! Don't forget the awesome former Atlantean queen, plus we need more female diversity yo.
> 
> On a serious note, Martin's dialogue was amazing, not just because of the pep talk, but he also kind of gives off that old Americana vibe that just makes you love the guy.


You are right to include Atlanna, Johnny.

Ummm, is it too late to switch Jor-El out with Pa Kent, or should this proposed series take place after Doomsday Clock?

----------


## Johnny

> If not tying it's at least very close to the Darkseid War Green Lantern special in terms of characterisation for Hal. That also looked at Hal's relationship with his father and why Hal needed perspectiv.
> 
> That final page is classic Hal. No matter what the odds are, the enemy he faces, Hal is always game for dealing with it. He wouldn't be Hal if he didn't.


Plus it was such a perfect explanation for his presence: "You're riding in the contrail of a cosmic god, so strange things can happen". I literally laughed outloud at that, some of us adult fans for some reason often look for plausible explanations for things we see in comics. Yeah, it's a space cop chasing space gods at light speed, do I really need a plausible reason for Hal's long deceased father to show up in the cockpit. lol That was gold.




> You are right to include Atlanna, Johnny.
> 
> Ummm, is it too late to switch Jor-El out with Pa Kent, or should this proposed series take place after Doomsday Clock?


Of course it's not too late man, get "Jor-El", or whatever he is supposed to be now, outta there.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## HAN9000

I still don't think Venditti get Hal's character. In this issue Hal said to Martin "The way you died, it's the reason I fly. To prove to myself I'm not scared."
Hal didn't become a pilot because of the way his father died. Hal became a pilot because he wanted to FLY. And even watching his father's plane crashed couldn't stop him. Sinestro once said to Carol in Blackest Night “Dispite his father's death, he flew to show the world nothing would hold him down.” Venditti just repeated and degraded that.

----------


## HAN9000

8.jpg9.jpg

----------


## Darkseid Is

Okay guys, if we had to cast Hal for this movie universe who would you pick? Before *Johnny* starts yelling at me that Hal will never be in a movie again  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's all hypothetical. 

I would love Oscar Issac. After watching him in The Force Awakens again, I think he totally owns that test pilot, badass role and he'd be perfect. What do you think?

----------


## Johnny

Hey I never said that.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Obviously he is slated to be in the GL reboot, however he ends up being portrayed there. I was yelling about how WB destroyed his reputation and then gave him the shaft in JL. They screwed him over not once but twice. That's why I fly off the handle sometimes when movie Hal is brought up. As for actors, maybe someone like Josh Duhamel could be a good choice I think.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Here is another weird post from me.

I've been spending quality time with my mom lately. She loves NCIS. In recent weeks, I have watched over a dozen episodes with her.

Then, something funny happened. Some of the cast kinda reminds me of the GLC.

In my head, Hal is (or should be) a lot like the main character, Leroy Jethro Gibbs. Both are highly competent & devoted, but will bend the rules based on instinct.

Although, it seems like the Geoff Johns version of Hal is like Anthony DiNozzo, but I think he is more Guy Gardner. Both are full of bravado, but are good people at the core.

The character Timothy McGee reminds me a lot of Barry Allen.

The character Donald "Ducky" Mallard kinda reminds me of Salaak.

I see parallels between Ziva David & Katma Tui. 

Lastly, Leon Vance reminds me a lot of John Stewart.

The dynamic between Gibbs & Vance could really work with Jordan & Stewart, especially as the 2020 film draws near.

----------


## liwanag

> Hey I never said that.  Obviously he is slated to be in the GL reboot, however he ends up being portrayed there. I was yelling about how WB destroyed his reputation and then gave him the shaft in JL. They screwed him over not once but twice. That's why I fly off the handle sometimes when movie Hal is brought up. As for actors, maybe someone like Josh Duhamel could be a good choice I think.


wb did gave hal the shaft in jl. 

i had hopes up (or was under the illusion) that hal could show up in jl. but as november approaches... well, i'm just excited and disappointed at the same time.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Is that Optimus Prime GL? lol

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

In lower left, is that Kermit the Frog as a yellow lantern.    I think there is a Spiderman GL  The Thing GL and a Yellow Mighty Morphin Fighterin there too.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

> 


Ah, this is adorable  :Embarrassment: .

Especially with the cameos  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> In lower left, is that Kermit the Frog as a yellow lantern.    I think there is a Spiderman GL  The Thing GL and a Yellow Mighty Morphin Fighterin there too.


lol. although i can't seem to recognize who the power ranger is.

----------


## Sunday

> 


that entire issue was like something out of an anime lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


It looks like Guy Gardner does not have a full set of teeth.

Did he get one punched by Batman again?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Kinda reminds me when John's will exceeded the ring's power.

So...could Hal keep up with Barry if he put his full will into it?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> that entire issue was like something out of an anime lol


GL should have an abundance of over the top moments, imo.

The anime comparisons really work for me.

----------


## silly

nice cover from francis manapul

----------


## Johnny

Wish he was doing interiors than just covers, but I'll take what I can get.

----------


## Frontier

> Wish he was doing interiors than just covers, but I'll take what I can get.


Yeah, I would kill for Manapul drawing Green Lantern on a consistent basis  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Johnny

"Because I was inverted".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## j9ac9k

_Danger zone!!_

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Huh, I'm surprised they went with Atrocitus over Sinestro for GL's rival.

----------


## Johnny

And Brainiac over Lex.

----------


## Frontier

And Deathstroke for Cyborg (though I guess there's the Titans connection)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


cool, where is this from?

----------


## Johnny

> cool, where is this from?


A new WB rollercoaster called "DC Rivals Hypercoaster". I like they had Fabok do some art for it.

----------


## Frontier

> A new WB rollercoaster called "DC Rivals Hypercoaster". I like they had Fabok do some art for it.


I thought it looked like his art  :Smile: .

----------


## SiegePerilous02

Atrocitus and Brainiac being on there is pretty bizarre.

But I'm too stoked by seeing Cheetah there that I don't care (though WTF is she wearing?)

----------


## Frontier

> But I'm too stoked by seeing Cheetah there that I don't care (though WTF is she wearing?)


A bra and loincloth  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Not too far off from her _Injustice II_ look.

----------


## silly

> "Because I was inverted".


this mean that hal was able to catch up with lightray, the new god who travels at the speed of light.

----------


## Johnny

In all fairness to Lightray, he had started to get tired at that point due to being chased by the omega beams for a long time, but Hal did manage to catch up with him.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Wasn't there some mention of Speed Force singularity? Does that mean if Hal will's it hard enough he can go faster than Barry/Wally??? Just stirring the pot, lol.

----------


## Frontier

> Wasn't there some mention of Speed Force singularity? Does that mean if Hal will's it hard enough he can go faster than Barry/Wally??? Just stirring the pot, lol.


Maybe all those barry team-ups rubbed off some Speed Force energy onto Hal  :Wink: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wasn't there some mention of Speed Force singularity? *Does that mean if Hal will's it hard enough he can go faster than Barry/Wally???* Just stirring the pot, lol.


This is what I'd like to know.

----------


## Margaret

> Wasn't there some mention of Speed Force singularity? Does that mean if Hal will's it hard enough he can go faster than Barry/Wally??? Just stirring the pot, lol.


Hardly. Flash is fast enough to break time and space barriers. I don't remember GLs ever being able to achieve such feats. Hal can create constructs that stop speedsters from vibrating their molecules through and thus immobilize them, but traveling faster is probably impossible

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hardly. Flash is fast enough to break time and space barriers. I don't remember GLs ever being able to achieve such feats. Hal can create constructs that stop speedsters from vibrating their molecules through and thus immobilize them, but traveling faster is probably impossible


As a kid, I remember this episode of Challenge of the Super Friends where Superman, Flash, and Hal all broke the time barrier at top speed. I don't remember anything else from that story, but somehow I internalized that Hal could travel through time, and reach speeds that could rival Barry & Superman.

As I type this, I have the narrator's voice in my head, along with the Super friends theme music (which I believe were in effect when the three heroes traveled through time).

----------


## j9ac9k

> Wasn't there some mention of Speed Force singularity? Does that mean if Hal will's it hard enough he can go faster than Barry/Wally??? Just stirring the pot, lol.


I took it to mean that Hal was _approaching_ Flash speeds.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I have not heard anything about this, just wondering if anyone else has the feeling that DC might make Hal and/or GLs a 3.99 once a month book.

----------


## Johnny

> I have not heard anything about this, just wondering if anyone else has the feeling that DC might make Hal and/or GLs a 3.99 once a month book.


I think they will soon. According to the December solicits they are still twice a month, but GLs already went below 30K in sales and I'm sure HJ would follow next month. Considering they made Aquaman, Green Arrow and Cyborg once a month after they went bellow 30K, I'm sure the same would happen to the GL titles probably right at the start of next year.

----------


## liwanag

> Huh, I'm surprised they went with Atrocitus over Sinestro for GL's rival.


i know. they probably thought the color scheme would be more balanced with atrocitous opposite hal.

----------


## j9ac9k

Maybe they were more interested in Atrocitus because of his monstrous features....? (when you think of it, Luthor, Joker, Sinestro, Black Manta, Reverse-Flash ... not exactly the most physically imposing bunch in terms of visuals)

----------


## silly

> 


i hope to see hal's family someday soon.

----------


## Jekyll

This book continues to be my favorite rebirth title! It is so much fun!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> This book continues to be my favorite rebirth title! It is so much fun!


Agreed. This and Action Comics are consistently great and definitely the best, for me, out of Rebirth.

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

> i hope to see hal's family someday soon.


It'd be nice to see Kyle's and Guy's families again. In the last issue of HJ&GLC Hal was reminded that he needed to remember to be Hal Jordan and well as Green Lantern, and having an Earth-based support cast strengthens this. He's got his brother's family but the Ferris Air characters have been all but forgotten (Tom was last seen in 2012, in an issue of New Guardians). John doesn't have any Earth-based support cast at all I'm aware of (the flashfoward in GL New 52 #20 showed him with Fatality). The only Earth Lantern who isn't Earth-based who has spent any significant time on Earth recently is Hal, at the end of New 52 and that was pretty much a flying visit (Sonar and Hallax).

An Earth-set crossover between the two Lantern titles would be great. The rings are drained somehow (leftover Manhunter or Alpha Lantern tech?) and everyone has to think on their feet to resolve the crisis. It's been ages since we've seen the Manhunters (I don't think they've shown in New 52 apart from Rise of the Third Army), and under pressure is when you get some of the best characterisation.

----------


## silly

> It'd be nice to see Kyle's and Guy's families again. In the last issue of HJ&GLC Hal was reminded that he needed to remember to be Hal Jordan and well as Green Lantern, and having an Earth-based support cast strengthens this. He's got his brother's family but the Ferris Air characters have been all but forgotten (Tom was last seen in 2012, in an issue of New Guardians). John doesn't have any Earth-based support cast at all I'm aware of (the flashfoward in GL New 52 #20 showed him with Fatality). The only Earth Lantern who isn't Earth-based who has spent any significant time on Earth recently is Hal, at the end of New 52 and that was pretty much a flying visit (Sonar and Hallax).
> 
> An Earth-set crossover between the two Lantern titles would be great. The rings are drained somehow (leftover Manhunter or Alpha Lantern tech?) and everyone has to think on their feet to resolve the crisis. It's been ages since we've seen the Manhunters (I don't think they've shown in New 52 apart from Rise of the Third Army), and under pressure is when you get some of the best characterisation.


has it really been that long since we've last seen tom or the manhunters?

----------


## jbmasta

> has it really been that long since we've last seen tom or the manhunters?


Tom was in New Guardians #0, the Zero Month issue. He was at Ferris Air with Carol, watching the fight between Hal and Sinestro vs Black Hand on TV. Kyle arrived and he went off with Carol. Ferris Air made one more appearance in New Guardians Annual #2, when Carol decided looking in on Kyle was more interesting than her job running Ferris Air. I don't think Hal ever spent even a single panel at Ferris Air in New 52, as he left his power battery in his locker there (and since he was discharged from the Corps at the end of pre-New 52 he'd want whatever he could keep from being Green Lantern).

Atrocitus reprogrammed the Manhunters to attack the Third Army in the Red Lanterns issues of Rise of the Third Army, and then Wrath of the First Lantern concluded all the storylines running through the Lantern titles.

----------


## Johnny

> 


That's for anyone who says Hal can't be creative. lol

----------


## Frontier

> Tom was in New Guardians #0, the Zero Month issue. He was at Ferris Air with Carol, watching the fight between Hal and Sinestro vs Black Hand on TV. Kyle arrived and he went off with Carol. Ferris Air made one more appearance in New Guardians Annual #2, when Carol decided looking in on Kyle was more interesting than her job running Ferris Air. I don't think Hal ever spent even a single panel at Ferris Air in New 52, as he left his power battery in his locker there (and since he was discharged from the Corps at the end of pre-New 52 he'd want whatever he could keep from being Green Lantern).
> 
> Atrocitus reprogrammed the Manhunters to attack the Third Army in the Red Lanterns issues of Rise of the Third Army, and then Wrath of the First Lantern concluded all the storylines running through the Lantern titles.


The Guardians also used a Manhunter to test John in his New 52 Secret Origin story, if I recall correctly.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Tom was in New Guardians #0, the Zero Month issue. He was at Ferris Air with Carol, watching the fight between Hal and Sinestro vs Black Hand on TV. Kyle arrived and he went off with Carol. Ferris Air made one more appearance in New Guardians Annual #2, when Carol decided looking in on Kyle was more interesting than her job running Ferris Air. I don't think Hal ever spent even a single panel at Ferris Air in New 52, as he left his power battery in his locker there (and since he was discharged from the Corps at the end of pre-New 52 he'd want whatever he could keep from being Green Lantern).
> 
> Atrocitus reprogrammed the Manhunters to attack the Third Army in the Red Lanterns issues of Rise of the Third Army, and then Wrath of the First Lantern concluded all the storylines running through the Lantern titles.


I thought we all agreed never to mention New Guardians Annual #2 ever again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

You really want to see me start ranting again, don't you.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KC

Fake Justice League poster by Bosslogic: https://www.instagram.com/p/BZJS3-1Bcqs/

----------


## jbmasta

> I thought we all agreed never to mention New Guardians Annual #2 ever again


I never agreed to that. It's the first time I've heard of this vow of silence. It must have been made under the Cone of Silence.

----------


## silly

> Fake Justice League poster by Bosslogic: https://www.instagram.com/p/BZJS3-1Bcqs/


don't tell johnny that its fake.

----------


## Johnny

> don't tell johnny that its fake.


No protectors here...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I never agreed to that. It's the first time I've heard of this vow of silence. It must have been made under the Cone of Silence.


I'm sorry.  I cannot hear you.

----------


## vartox

It's nice to see Hal and Ollie so close again  :Smile: 






> I thought we all agreed never to mention New Guardians Annual #2 ever again


I'm happy to forget that whole book ever happened!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That's my Fab 5, plus the honorable appearance of Mister Scott.

Bring back Kat, and make Arisia a major player, and I would be satisfied.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Margaret

So recently I've got into a debate with a friend, about the age difference between Hal and Kyle. If Hal enlisted the day he turned 18, 4 years as Cadet in the Academy should make him 22 when he started serving. Give or take a couple years of flying in the USAF and getting dishonorably discharged, he should be around 24-26 when he got the ring. If I remember correctly, there is a 10 year gap between Hal getting the ring and Kyle's introduction. Now suppose Kyle was probably in his mid 20s when he got his ring, that'd make Hal at the very least 10 years Kyle's senior. Any ideas on their approximated ages, guys?

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm sorry.  I cannot hear you.


Get us out of here Larabee!

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> So recently I've got into a debate with a friend, about the age difference between Hal and Kyle. If Hal enlisted the day he turned 18, 4 years as Cadet in the Academy should make him 22 when he started serving. Give or take a couple years of flying in the USAF and getting dishonorably discharged, he should be around 24-26 when he got the ring. If I remember correctly, there is a 10 year gap between Hal getting the ring and Kyle's introduction. Now suppose Kyle was probably in his mid 20s when he got his ring, that'd make Hal at the very least 10 years Kyle's senior. Any ideas on their approximated ages, guys?


Even before Flashpoint nuked history, this would have been pretty tricky to answer, but there's about 10 years age difference between Kyle and Hal, depending on which way the time shenanigans are blowing

----------


## phantom1592

> So recently I've got into a debate with a friend, about the age difference between Hal and Kyle. If Hal enlisted the day he turned 18, 4 years as Cadet in the Academy should make him 22 when he started serving. Give or take a couple years of flying in the USAF and getting dishonorably discharged, he should be around 24-26 when he got the ring. If I remember correctly, there is a 10 year gap between Hal getting the ring and Kyle's introduction. Now suppose Kyle was probably in his mid 20s when he got his ring, that'd make Hal at the very least 10 years Kyle's senior. Any ideas on their approximated ages, guys?


Standard heroes are always around the 30-35 range... Young Characters are about the 18-24 range. There was definitely a gap when Kyle was introduced as Green Arrow admitted to being 40 and Hal had the grey streaks... but those were all retconned so I think the idea is that Hal's back in his prime around the mid 30's with Batman and Superman and the rest. Regardless, while Hal isn't shown as 'old'... Kyle was always portrayed as 'young'. 

With sliding timeline, you'll really never get a better answer than that. Especially since Air Force was never a major part of Hal's background till Rebirth. Everything about Hal was always 'Ferris Test Pilot' in the private sector... with perhaps an offhand remark about a service buddy or two.

----------


## jbmasta

Plus we don't know how the ring affects the ageing process of the wearer. It could slow it down. As mentioned, comic book time comes into this as well, where characters don't tend to visibly age unless there's a specific story reason for it. Didn't Arisia age herself up to get with Hal?

----------


## phantom1592

> Plus we don't know how the ring affects the ageing process of the wearer. It could slow it down. As mentioned, comic book time comes into this as well, where characters don't tend to visibly age unless there's a specific story reason for it. Didn't Arisia age herself up to get with Hal?


I remember during the grey streak period, Guy claimed to be the same age as Hal, but he had been using the ring to keep himself young while Hal wasn't. 

Add in the fact that the Green Energy used to be generated by the Oans themselves and they were immortal... there could be all sorts of things that play factors.... 

The real question is Batman staying 30ish with 4 robins and an actual kid...

----------


## silly

> 


would be a great cross over.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

hal able to outrun omega beams...

----------


## Frontier

I kind of want to see Hal as a dad now...

----------


## vartox

> I kind of want to see Hal as a dad now...


I _desperately_ want to see Hal as a dad. Not getting my hopes up to see it in comics anytime soon though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## baycitybomber

> I kind of want to see Hal as a dad now...


His Spectre run had some great dad moments.

the road to oz.jpg

----------


## jbmasta

> I _desperately_ want to see Hal as a dad. Not getting my hopes up to see it in comics anytime soon though


It's worked for Superman, and would be prime motivation for Hal to pass on his ring, or at least step down from active service. Natural reason to focus on the other Earth Lanterns as well.

----------


## liwanag

> It's worked for Superman, and would be prime motivation for Hal to pass on his ring, or at least step down from active service. Natural reason to focus on the other Earth Lanterns as well.


nope, don't want that to happen.

----------


## vartox

> It's worked for Superman, and would be prime motivation for Hal to pass on his ring, or at least step down from active service. Natural reason to focus on the other Earth Lanterns as well.


That's the opposite of what I want  :Frown:

----------


## HAN9000

> I remember during the grey streak period, Guy claimed to be the same age as Hal, but he had been using the ring to keep himself young while Hal wasn't. 
> 
> Add in the fact that the Green Energy used to be generated by the Oans themselves and they were immortal... there could be all sorts of things that play factors.... 
> 
> The real question is Batman staying 30ish with 4 robins and an actual kid...


Besides, Hal's body was rejuvenated when he was reborn. Hal had a conversation with Roy after Rebirth(the first Rebirth), he said something like "Perhaps I'm even younger than you now". And Roy admitted it.

----------


## Johnny

And that was after Roy kept teasing him about being an "old man". Hal said something like "You realize that's your third "old man" joke for the last ten minutes?". lol Gotta love uncle Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *I remember during the grey streak period, Guy claimed to be the same age as Hal, but he had been using the ring to keep himself young while Hal wasn't.* 
> 
> Add in the fact that the Green Energy used to be generated by the Oans themselves and they were immortal... there could be all sorts of things that play factors.... 
> 
> The real question is Batman staying 30ish with 4 robins and an actual kid...


I do recall that, as well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And that was after Roy kept teasing him about being an "old man". Hal said something like "You realize that's your third "old man" joke for the last ten minutes?". lol Gotta love uncle Hal.


Hal is actually a pretty cool uncle, based on history.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hal able to outrun omega beams...


What a great page. I don't even blink about Hal evading omega beams.

The John Stewart joke was funny.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal is actually a pretty cool uncle, based on history.

----------


## HAN9000

> What a great page. I don't even blink about Hal evading omega beams.
> 
> *The John Stewart joke* was funny.


I really don't like Hal was portrayed like he'd deserted his mind.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The way he looked after Wally during the Spectre era was pretty epic.

In my head canon, I am convinced Barry asked Hal to look after Wally after the first Crisis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I really don't like Hal was portrayed like he'd deserted his mind.


I don't like it, either. I just don't understand why Geoff introduced that.

Both Vixen (during McDuffie's JLA) & Guy Gardner (Rebirth 2005) have teased John about thinking too much.

Hal might as well join in on the fun.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Sigh... remember when Hal used to have plans that were actually clever?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would not mind an issue where Barry Allen & John Stewart roast Hal about his mooching ways.

----------


## silly

> I _desperately_ want to see Hal as a dad. Not getting my hopes up to see it in comics anytime soon though


i am kind of jealous that the rest of the league has kids who traveled from the future in bryan hitch's justice league.

would be interesting to see hal's descendant. hopefully it would be with carol.

and nope, not interested in seeing less of hal either.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't like it, either. I just don't understand why Geoff introduced that.
> 
> Both Vixen (during McDuffie's JLA) & Guy Gardner (Rebirth 2005) have teased John about thinking too much.
> 
> Hal might as well join in on the fun.


Geoff Johns' Hal was quick-witted. He could always think out plans in emergency situations. Sometimes crazy, but effective. Now he's just "let John do the thinking for me" like his head is a decoration.  :Frown:

----------


## Johnny

The way I see it, Geoff's Hal had a solo book where he didn't have to share page time with others and therefore had to be both the brains and the brawn. I guess when these guys are working together and especially for an extended period of time, writers and editors feel the need to portray them in a much more one-sided way. Hence, Hal is a "doer", John is a "thinker", Kyle is an "idealist" and Guy is a "trash talker". Apparently that's all DC thinks they can be while sharing the same book.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Geoff Johns' Hal was quick-witted. He could always think out plans in emergency situations. Sometimes crazy, but effective. Now he's just "let John do the thinking for me" like his head is a decoration.


I can't move on from Hal going on AF missions without his ring. The POW story was PIS.

Plus JL Hal was more guts than brains which is a trait better suited for Guy Gardner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The way I see it, Geoff's Hal had a solo book where he didn't have to share page time with others and therefore had to be both the brains and the brawn. I guess when these guys are working together and especially for an extended period of time, writers and editors feel the need to portray them in a much more one-sided way. Hence, Hal is a "doer", John is a "thinker", Kyle is an "idealist" and Guy is a "trash talker". Apparently that's all DC thinks they can be while sharing the same book.


I honestly think much of that came from Johns. IMO, only Sinestro came out that era a bit more fleshed out.

Folks keep trying to duplicate the lightning in a bottle Geoff captured. 

Sometimes I wish the editors & writers would forget much the post SCW stuff, revisit the 2005 Rebirth characterizations....and expand from that.

----------


## Frontier

Nick Spencer, the architect behind Marvel's_ Secret Empire_ and HydraCap storyline, goes into how _Green Lantern: Rebirth_ effected his writing of the story:




> "I think that I've talked about this example before, but I have enormous respect for the Hal Jordan Parallax story," Spencer told John Suntries. "For me when you read the through-line of the Parallax story it's really compelling, and then when you see what Geoff Johns does in Rebirth and how he kind of explains Parallax, I think it's all really well done."
> 
> There's one thing about just as a fan that drives me crazy, which is in the story Hal Jordan has kind of a moment of weakness where the stress of the job is starting to get to him in the face of real adversity, and that gives Parallax that small opening to then infect Hal. As much as I like all the elements of that story, it always drives me crazy that there's still a moment of culpability. There's still a thing of Hal had this moment of weakness and that's what let Parallax in the door and all the things that happened after that is a result of that," Spencer said.
> 
> "So when I was sitting down and breaking this story down, I was like I don't want Steve to have that moment of weakness," Spencer said. "That I want everybody in the Marvel Universe to look at what happened to Steve and say "there was no way you could've prevented that." There's no moment of weakness, there's no error. There's no example of carelessness or whatever that opens the door for all these things."
> 
> "If you feel in any way that the ending is a cop out or a way of shielding Steve from thee things, I will happily take that over "the thing you did didn't fix the character and now I view him as a fascist human who destroyed a city and killed a bunch of people," Spencer said.

----------


## Johnny

Ugh, I don't want the names Nick Spencer and Hal Jordan in the same sentence.

----------


## Frontier

> Ugh, I don't want the names Nick Spencer and Hal Jordan in the same sentence.


Cheer up Johnny, we finally got Hal on _Justice League Action_ today  :Wink: .

----------


## HAN9000

> I can't move on from Hal going on AF missions without his ring. The POW story was PIS.
> 
> Plus JL Hal was more guts than brains which is a trait better suited for Guy Gardner.


Yeah new52 JL Hal was childish and reckless in the beginning, but he behaved more mature in Darkseid War. I’d like to think it was because Hal was very young in the first one or two arcs. lol

----------


## HAN9000

> Nick Spencer, the architect behind Marvel's_ Secret Empire_ and HydraCap storyline, goes into how _Green Lantern: Rebirth_ effected his writing of the story:


Wow. That was...interesting.
I've compared Hydra Cap with Parallax Hal once with my friends.

----------


## HAN9000

> Cheer up Johnny, we finally got Hal on _Justice League Action_ today .


I can't say I like Hal's hair and costume design... It's weird looking at him. (；′⌒`)
But it's good to have Josh Keaton back as Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Nick Spencer, the architect behind Marvel's_ Secret Empire_ and HydraCap storyline, goes into how _Green Lantern: Rebirth_ effected his writing of the story:


Feel free to correct if I'm wrong...

But it was Sinestro who infected Hal with Parallax, years ago. IIRC, the multiple jobs & other moments of indecisiveness over the years were examples of a fear entity slowly infecting Hal's will.

The destruction of Coast City was the straw that broke the camel's back.

Hal was subconsciously fighting the fear monster for years.

I hate to say it, but Parallax quickly took over Kyle after his mom's death. I am not sure when Parallax infected Hal, but it might have happened prior to the Hard Traveling Heroes saga.

Hal was caught up in the machinations of some very evil bastards (Sinestro, Parallax, Henshaw, & Mongul).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah new52 JL Hal was childish and reckless in the beginning, but he behaved more mature in Darkseid War. I’d like to think it was because Hal was very young in the first one or two arcs. lol


IMO, that never should have been Hal's characterization regardless of level of experience as GL.

The original point of Guy's reintroduction before the first Crisis was to be a foil for Hal.

Even in the DW, he was all...."hey, Bats!" Guy is the GL with the Bat-fetish. Hal got better things to do.

It should have been..."wassup, Barry!"

----------


## j9ac9k

> I am not sure when Parallax infected Hal, but it might have happened prior to the Hard Traveling Heroes saga.


I believe it happened much later - it was when Hal entered the Central Power Battery at the end of the "Green Lantern Corps" series.  He then had the grey temples at the beginning of the following GL series.

----------


## liwanag

> I believe it happened much later - it was when Hal entered the Central Power Battery at the end of the "Green Lantern Corps" series.  He then had the grey temples at the beginning of the following GL series.


yeah, i'd say around the time hal's hair started turning grey...

----------


## silly



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Feel free to correct if I'm wrong...
> 
> But it was Sinestro who infected Hal with Parallax, years ago. IIRC, the multiple jobs & other moments of indecisiveness over the years were examples of a fear entity slowly infecting Hal's will.
> 
> The destruction of Coast City was the straw that broke the camel's back.
> 
> Hal was subconsciously fighting the fear monster for years.
> 
> I hate to say it, but Parallax quickly took over Kyle after his mom's death. I am not sure when Parallax infected Hal, but it might have happened prior to the Hard Traveling Heroes saga.
> ...


Sinestro infected Hal with Parallax in Green Lantern Corps #224 from 1988, the final issue before the GL franchise was shanghaied into the disastrous Action Comics Weekly experiment by Denny O'Neil, who simply didn't know what to do with Hal Jordan aside from make him doubt himself. This worked back in 1970 when paired by Green Arrow, but it proved a terrible idea for a hero whose entire shtick was self-confidence, will power and overcoming fear.

When Andy Hefler regained editorial control of GL from O'Neil following the tanking of ACW, he tried to explain away Hal's wishy-washiness during the ACW era as a mid-life crisis, which is when the gray-streaks first appeared in his hair.

When Helfer passed on the editoral reigns of GL to then newbie Kevin Dooley and proceeded to run it into the ground with Gerard Jones, Denny O'Neil (who still didn't know what to do with Hal), Mike Carlin & Paul Levitz concocted Emerald Twilight to capitalize on the success of the Death & Return of Superman and Knightfall.

It is not a coinidence that Hal remained off the table until Mike Carlin was replaced by Dan Didio, who promptly recruited Geoff Johns to fix the mess, who did so by tracing the root of the problem back to Denny O'Neil's mishandling of Hal and the Corps waaaay back to 1988.

----------


## Frontier

> Sinestro infected Hal with Parallax in Green Lantern Corps #224 from 1988, the final issue before the GL franchise was shanghaied into the disastrous Action Comics Weekly experiment by Denny O'Neil, who simply didn't know what to do with Hal Jordan aside from make him doubt himself. This worked back in 1970 when paired by Green Arrow, but it proved a terrible idea for a hero whose entire shtick was self-confidence, will power and overcoming fear.
> 
> When Andy Hefler regained editorial control of GL from O'Neil following the tanking of ACW, he tried to explain away Hal's wishy-washiness during the ACW era as a mid-life crisis, which is when the gray-streaks first appeared in his hair.
> 
> When Helfer passed on the editoral reigns of GL to then newbie Kevin Dooley and proceeded to run it into the ground with Gerard Jones, Denny O'Neil (who still didn't know what to do with Hal), Mike Carlin & Paul Levitz concocted Emerald Twilight to capitalize on the success of the Death & Return of Superman and Knightfall.
> 
> It is not a coinidence that Hal remained off the table until Mike Carlin was replaced by Dan Didio, who promptly recruited Geoff Johns to fix the mess, who did so by tracing the root of the problem back to Denny O'Neil's mishandling of Hal and the Corps waaaay back to 1988.


It's kind of funny to think that _Emerald Twilight_ was based around stories that took out the main hero, replaced them, but then brought them back by the end of it and re-emphasized how special and integral they are to that identity...and yet GL fans were still stuck with Parallax and an evil Hal Jordan for a long while.

----------


## vartox

> It is not a coinidence that Hal remained off the table until Mike Carlin was replaced by Dan Didio, who promptly recruited Geoff Johns to fix the mess, who did so by tracing the root of the problem back to Denny O'Neil's mishandling of Hal and the Corps waaaay back to 1988.


 He was the Spectre for several years, not totally off the table  :Stick Out Tongue:  But I see what you mean.




> It's kind of funny to think that _Emerald Twilight_ was based around stories that took out the main hero, replaced them, but then brought them back by the end of it and re-emphasized how special and integral they are to that identity...and yet GL fans were still stuck with Parallax and an evil Hal Jordan for a long while.


I've always had the general impression that DC considers Hal more expendable and much more easily replaceable than the Trinity, even if they do hype him up every so often...

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> He was the Spectre for several years, not totally off the table  But I see what you mean.


To be fair, Geoff Johns did the best he could with that idea and J.M. DeMatties also took a pretty decent crack at it, but it just didn't fit the character. Batman as The Spectre, I'd love to see, for instance.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I've always had the general impression that DC considers Hal more expendable and much more easily replaceable than the Trinity, even if they do hype him up every so often...


Currently, I think that's true.  But historically, I think Barry could give Hal a run for the most expendable and easily replaceable.  Barry was gone for... what was it, 10 years?  I don't know, long time.  Not being a part of a movie coming out in the near future, or a fresh young face DC is desperately hoping turns into their next Harley, is going to take Hal down a few rungs in the priority scale.

----------


## Frontier

> Currently, I think that's true.  But historically, I think Barry could give Hal a run for the most expendable and easily replaceable.  Barry was gone for... what was it, 10 years?  I don't know, long time.  Not being a part of a movie coming out in the near future, or a fresh young face DC is desperately hoping turns into their next Harley, is going to take Hal down a few rungs in the priority scale.


I feel like DC would be treating him better if the Arrowverse guys were able to deliver on those GL teases...

----------


## Johnny

> Currently, I think that's true.  But historically, I think Barry could give Hal a run for the most expendable and easily replaceable.  Barry was gone for... what was it, 10 years?  I don't know, long time.  Not being a part of a movie coming out in the near future, or a fresh young face DC is desperately hoping turns into their next Harley, is going to take Hal down a few rungs in the priority scale.


Out of DC's "premiere" characters, Hal is easily the most replaceable one today. He doesn't have a hit show, he doesn't seem to be a particularly beloved character outside the comic circles, no doubt in part due to the 2011 movie, he's shafted with no hesitation from the first JL movie, etc. Hence, what reason does DC have to push him on the same level as the rest of the League? I think had Hal being treated with more respect in the 90s and went out like a champ like his best bud did, I doubt there would've been much fan vitriol, if any. After all, people didn't just complain that Hal wasn't GL anymore, they complained about what he was turned into. Perhaps if Hal got his own CoIE moment like Barry, he would've likely still been dead and long forgotten by many. Anyway, you guys know I start to get pissed when it comes to Hal's treatment by DC or WB so I'm not going any further, just calling a spade a spade.

----------


## Frontier

I kind of wonder if DC's done a better job promoting Barry then they have Hal.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Nice  :Cool: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Is this an upcoming cover or something?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> Is this an upcoming cover or something?


I don't think so, it's just a piece of awesome art by Ethan.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


So it's not just Barry and Clark who do that  :Wink: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think so, it's just a piece of awesome art by Ethan.


It is awesome.  It looks older, but I can't quite place where it would have appeared.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I believe it happened much later - it was when Hal entered the Central Power Battery at the end of the "Green Lantern Corps" series.  He then had the grey temples at the beginning of the following GL series.





> yeah, i'd say around the time hal's hair started turning grey...






> Sinestro infected Hal with Parallax in Green Lantern Corps #224 from 1988, the final issue before the GL franchise was shanghaied into the disastrous Action Comics Weekly experiment by Denny O'Neil, who simply didn't know what to do with Hal Jordan aside from make him doubt himself. This worked back in 1970 when paired by Green Arrow, but it proved a terrible idea for a hero whose entire shtick was self-confidence, will power and overcoming fear.
> 
> When Andy Hefler regained editorial control of GL from O'Neil following the tanking of ACW, he tried to explain away Hal's wishy-washiness during the ACW era as a mid-life crisis, which is when the gray-streaks first appeared in his hair.
> 
> When Helfer passed on the editoral reigns of GL to then newbie Kevin Dooley and proceeded to run it into the ground with Gerard Jones, Denny O'Neil (who still didn't know what to do with Hal), Mike Carlin & Paul Levitz concocted Emerald Twilight to capitalize on the success of the Death & Return of Superman and Knightfall.
> 
> It is not a coinidence that Hal remained off the table until Mike Carlin was replaced by Dan Didio, who promptly recruited Geoff Johns to fix the mess, who did so by tracing the root of the problem back to Denny O'Neil's mishandling of Hal and the Corps waaaay back to 1988.


Thanks for the enlightenment.

I mistakenly labored under the belief that Hal's employment instability was due to Parallax. I also attributed some of Hal's behavior around Ollie to the fear monster.

So Hal's inner monologue (while fighting Sinestro) about not thinking clearly & being filled with doubt was an 80's thing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I loved that toy as a kid.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So it's not just Barry and Clark who do that .


That's what confuses the heck out of me.

I always thought Hal could move at superhuman speeds (beyond breaking the sound barrier), depending on his focus & motivation.

----------


## jbmasta

> I don't think so, it's just a piece of awesome art by Ethan.


It's an early Saint Walker design, so I'd guess it's from 2008, 2009?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


I miss and want a confrontation with the Shark. Also when was the last time anyone has 'seen' the invisible destroyer? I can't remember the last time I have seen him in a GL adventure. Was it pre-Geoff? Hell was it pre-Gerard Jones? Heck before Crisis on Infinite Earths?

----------


## MrClarkKent

grr sorry deleted - unable to attach a picture (still working on it...)

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> I mistakenly labored under the belief that Hal's employment instability was due to Parallax. I also attributed some of Hal's behavior around Ollie to the fear monster.
> 
> So Hal's inner monologue (while fighting Sinestro) about not thinking clearly & being filled with doubt was an 80's thing.


Gerard Jones attempted to retcon Hal's self-doubt during the 1970s Hard-Travelling Heroes era as the result of a Qwardian ray in the issues prior to his being replaced as writer. Although, even Jones himself had Ollie call out that idea as bull**** in the issue right before Emerald Twilight, claiming that Hal's crisis of conscience was because Hal was shaken by reality, not some alien ray.

I think leaving it ambiguous is probably the best way to look at it. Given its Qwardian origins, you could easily connect the ray to Parallax if you so choose. However, those stories also work from the perspective of Hal having a genuine moment of disillusionment over his lack of action to the very real social problems that face his country and trying to figure out what he could do. The fact that he calls out the Guardians about it and is so convincing that he prompts one of their own to give up immortality and embrace emotion once again after billions of years is also very in keeping with the Hal Jordan we all know and love.

----------


## silly

> That's what confuses the heck out of me.
> 
> I always thought Hal could move at superhuman speeds (beyond breaking the sound barrier), depending on his focus & motivation.


same here. wasn't hal able to circle the planet fast enough to surprise even kilowog? sorry, memory is a bit hazy.

----------


## HAN9000

> It's an early Saint Walker design, so I'd guess it's from 2008, 2009?


It's from 2012. EVS marked that under his signature.

----------


## HAN9000

> Currently, I think that's true.  But historically, I think Barry could give Hal a run for the most expendable and easily replaceable.  Barry was gone for... what was it, 10 years?  I don't know, long time.  Not being a part of a movie coming out in the near future, or a fresh young face DC is desperately hoping turns into their next Harley, is going to take Hal down a few rungs in the priority scale.


Barry was gone for 23 years. He died in 1985 and was brought back in 2008. Almost all of the greatest Flash stories were in Wally's run. 
But Barry is very lucky. The Blackest Night was originally limited in GL storylines like Sinestro Corps War. Dan Didio suggested Geoff Johns extend it into an event and Barry was promoted to a leading character. Then he got Flashpoint. They wiped out Wally to build Barry up in New 52. And now he gets TV shows and movies which definitely consolidate his position.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's from 2012. EVS marked that under his signature.


Wow... ok I would be the world's schittiest detective.  I totally missed that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Barry was gone for 23 years. He died in 1985 and was brought back in 2008. Almost all of the greatest Flash stories were in Wally's run. 
> But Barry is very lucky. The Blackest Night was originally limited in GL storylines like Sinestro Corps War. Dan Didio suggested Geoff Johns extend it into an event and Barry was promoted to a leading character. Then he got Flashpoint. They wiped out Wally to build Barry up in New 52. And now he gets TV shows and movies which definitely consolidate his position.


Time flies.  If you're talking luck, then Wally must've kicked a leprechaun in the balls or something cause that guy has nothing but bad luck.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Gerard Jones attempted to retcon Hal's self-doubt during the 1970s Hard-Travelling Heroes era as the result of a Qwardian ray in the issues prior to his being replaced as writer. Although, even Jones himself had Ollie call out that idea as bull**** in the issue right before Emerald Twilight, claiming that Hal's crisis of conscience was because Hal was shaken by reality, not some alien ray.
> 
> I think leaving it ambiguous is probably the best way to look at it. Given its Qwardian origins, you could easily connect the ray to Parallax if you so choose. However, those stories also work from the perspective of Hal having a genuine moment of disillusionment over his lack of action to the very real social problems that face his country and trying to figure out what he could do. The fact that he calls out the Guardians about it and is so convincing that he prompts one of their own to give up immortality and embrace emotion once again after billions of years is also very in keeping with the Hal Jordan we all know and love.


I see what you mean.

Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> same here. wasn't hal able to circle the planet fast enough to surprise even kilowog? *sorry, memory is a bit hazy.*


That's why I come here with questions, if I don't have panels to use as back-up.

It's funny how my memories of events don't line up with how things actually occurred.

----------


## Johnny

By Patch Zircher

----------


## liwanag

hal was able to catch zoom...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks like Brett Booth...

----------


## Johnny

> Looks like Brett Booth...


He tweeted that drawing GL is on "his bucket list". I don't mind seeing him draw a HJ arc.

----------


## Frontier

> He tweeted that drawing GL is on "his bucket list". I don't mind seeing him draw a HJ arc.


Well, I'm not the biggest Booth fan, but if he could deliver solid work I'd be okay with him  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

http://www.blogofoa.com/2017/09/hal-...29-review.html

blog of oa's review of hjglc 29.

----------


## Johnny

> Well, I'm not the biggest Booth fan, but if he could deliver solid work I'd be okay with him .


I know people have mixed feelings on his art, he isn't a favorite of mine either but I think it would be interesting to see him do a GL story.

----------


## silly



----------


## Korath

A quick question for Green Lanterns fans. Is it possible to overcome the no-lethal force allowed of a normal Green Ring by sheer willpower, or is it something impossible in the Multiverse ? Because in the preview for the Dawnbreaker next week, Bruce as a child did it (albeit possibly at the cost of his sanity), and I wondered if it had already happened to other characters in the normal DC Universe.

----------


## geoffpayne1992

> A quick question for Green Lanterns fans. Is it possible to overcome the no-lethal force allowed of a normal Green Ring by sheer willpower, or is it something impossible in the Multiverse ? Because in the preview for the Dawnbreaker next week, Bruce as a child did it (albeit possibly at the cost of his sanity), and I wondered if it had already happened to other characters in the normal DC Universe.


Unless it has been retconned out, I thought this was removed by the Guardians in Sinestro Corps War.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He tweeted that drawing GL is on "his bucket list". I don't mind seeing him draw a HJ arc.


No....he parted the hair on the wrong side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If he can't get the hair right.....

----------


## Johnny

> A quick question for Green Lanterns fans. Is it possible to overcome the no-lethal force allowed of a normal Green Ring by sheer willpower, or is it something impossible in the Multiverse ? Because in the preview for the Dawnbreaker next week, Bruce as a child did it (albeit possibly at the cost of his sanity), and I wondered if it had already happened to other characters in the normal DC Universe.


Well, it's a different universe, so maybe the GLs there have always been allowed to use lethal force.

As far as the main universe is concerned, I'm thinking regulations like that could be overcome for storyline purposes. A regular GL isn't supposed to be able to hurt a Guardian, yet Hal managed to kill Krona.

----------


## Korath

Okay, thanks to you both, Johnny and  geoffpayne1992. I guess on Earth -32 (the world of the Dawnbreaker), rings had a limitation but it was possible to overpower it, then.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to #31.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> Cover to #31.


I can't believe I'm actually kinda happy to be seeing Hammond's ugly mug again  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Hal and Supes teaming-up should be cool  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

I gotta say I'm not a fan of that cover. As beautiful as his art always is, sometimes Ethan's proportions just look weird. Look at both Clark and Hal's upper torso area, Ethan at times makes that area of the body look FAR too broad, especially if the hero is striking a pose like that.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

EVS has always had a precarious handle on proportions. It's part of his charm, I suppose. I end up waffling between really liking EVS art and recoiling in horror. Kinda like I do towards EVS himself  :Wink:

----------


## silly



----------


## The Learner

> Cover to #31.


Two of my favorite characters together, I am excited for this. Who did the cover?

----------


## Johnny

> Two of my favorite characters together, I am excited for this. Who did the cover?


Ethan Van Sciver.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> EVS has always had a precarious handle on proportions. It's part of his charm, I suppose. I end up waffling between really liking EVS art and recoiling in horror. Kinda like I do towards EVS himself


Completely agree 100%

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Someone please tell me where I can find a Hector Hammond bobble head doll  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


A GL anime would be so hella awesome.

----------


## jbmasta

> A GL anime would be so hella awesome.


It'd suit Kyle. It'd be funny if he was a manga artist. Could lead to someone linking him to Green Lantern through his construct styles.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> A GL anime would be so hella awesome.


imagine green lantern going super saiyan...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think the GLC would all be done right in a well-produced anime.

Besides Hal's anime hair, I'd love to see Guy Gardner have a meltdown in chibi mode.

A lot of Hal's feats in recent years are kinda anime inspired (imo), like when he put an end to Krona.

Even though Goku has Superman's origin, I think a lot of his personality traits are very similar to Hal.

The devotion Hal has towards friends & family is similar to anime themes, IMO. 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.ph...tockShonenHero

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It'd suit Kyle. It'd be funny if he was a manga artist. Could lead to someone linking him to Green Lantern through his construct styles.


That would be a very interesting (and great) plot point for Kyle.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> imagine green lantern going super saiyan...


I always felt Hal kinda did that on Krona.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Is that the son of Hal & Carol?

He has his mom's hair color.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


What is that - Henry Cavill as Green Lantern?

----------


## liwanag

> Is that the son of Hal & Carol?
> 
> He has his mom's hair color.


i would be interested if someone pursued that possibility. the league met their future kids sans hal. might be cool to see what kind of kid hal and carol would have.

----------


## vartox

> Is that the son of Hal & Carol?
> 
> He has his mom's hair color.


Unfortunately no, it's Hal from Injustice Year One where his hair was inexplicably colored black  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i would be interested if someone pursued that possibility. the league met their future kids sans hal. might be cool to see what kind of kid hal and carol would have.


Yeah, I'd totally like to see what type of personality he'd have.

I don't know if it would be more of a cliche if Jr. worshiped Hal (like Hal seems to view his father), or Jr. seemingly viewing his father as a disappointment.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Unfortunately no, it's Hal from Injustice Year One where his hair was inexplicably colored black


A trademark of Hal's physical appearance is his brown hair (otherwise, he'd look like Kal, Bruce, & Dick).

A not so knowledgeable person also think that is Kyle without the crab mask.

----------


## vartox

> I think the GLC would all be done right in a well-produced anime.
> 
> Besides Hal's anime hair, I'd love to see Guy Gardner have a meltdown in chibi mode.
> 
> A lot of Hal's feats in recent years are kinda anime inspired (imo), like when he put an end to Krona.
> 
> Even though Goku has Superman's origin, I think a lot of his personality traits are very similar to Hal.
> 
> The devotion Hal has towards friends & family is similar to anime themes, IMO. 
> ...


Yeah, Hal has often struck me as being kind of similar to a shonen protagonist, especially during/after Geoff Johns era GL. A lot of times it seems like his devotion to others is not often returned, though.

----------


## Hizashi

Haven't kept up with the character in a while, how is his series doing? I read the first arc where he faces Parallax/Sinestro, and thought it was great.

----------


## HAN9000

> Unfortunately no, it's Hal from Injustice Year One where his hair was inexplicably colored black


Um, it's from Injustice Year Two Annual, after Sinestro blew up the Ur-Forge.

----------


## HAN9000

> Yeah, I'd totally like to see what type of personality he'd have.
> 
> I don't know if it would be more of a cliche if Jr. worshiped Hal (like Hal seems to view his father), or Jr. seemingly viewing his father as a disappointment.


Hal's grandson was named after him. So presumably Martin Jordan Jr. worships Hal just like Hal does to his father.  :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> Um, it's from Injustice Year Two Annual, after Sinestro blew up the Ur-Forge.


Oh yeah, you're right. They colored his hair right in Year Two except for that annual for some reason.

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, Hal has often struck me as being kind of similar to a shonen protagonist, especially during/after Geoff Johns era GL. A lot of times it seems like his devotion to others is not often returned, though.


Yeah but he doesn't exactly expect it to be returned and that's what makes him who he is.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Hal's grandson was named after him. So presumably Martin Jordan Jr. worships Hal just like Hal does to his father.


i don't think i remember hal's grandson. was this in green lantern 20?

----------


## silly

> imagine green lantern going super saiyan...

----------


## Johnny

> imagine green lantern going super saiyan...


Pretty much what the First Flight movie did. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, Hal has often struck me as being kind of similar to a shonen protagonist, especially during/after Geoff Johns era GL. A lot of times it seems like his devotion to others is not often returned, though.



Indeed, Geoff Johns' Hal is very shonen-like.





> Yeah but he doesn't exactly expect it to be returned and that's what makes him who he is.


Hal is like a certain wall-crawler....wealth & fame....he's ignored....action is.....his reward to himmmmmmm.......

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal's grandson was named after him. So presumably Martin Jordan Jr. worships Hal just like Hal does to his father.


I see. That is interesting.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Back to the Hal having a son thing, and keeping with the Goku similarities.....

I can see Hal's son being a lot like Gohan. I mean, it would make sense for Carol to be like Chi-Chi, and ensure their son not be a hard-traveling, cosmic hero.

I can see Hal trying to sneak his son out for a little cosmic adventure (after homework), and Carol having none of that. I can see Carol wanting their son to be anchored & Earth-bound, with Hal understanding, but also being frustrated by it at times.

I can see Hal's son not be a high-flying, seat of their pants adventurer, but still brave & heroic.

That would be a fun set-up, hopefully without the need for plot induced drama.


On a side note, I can also see John Stewart being a Piccolo styled-mentor to Hal's son.

----------


## Johnny

From JL#33.

----------


## liwanag

> From JL#33.


nice to see snake-eyes on a dc title...

i love howard porter. 

and a few observations. egg plastic man in space? i can understand terrific in space since he's next to gl, but deathstroke next to aquaman?

----------


## Frontier

> From JL#33.


These are some interesting pairings...

Awesome Howard Porter art is awesome  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Johnny

I like Porter a lot. Would love to see him do an arc on HJ.

----------


## HAN9000

> i don't think i remember hal's grandson. was this in green lantern 20?


It was from Countdown: Arena. Hal Jordan jr. was from earth-12, which theoretically should be the Beyond Universe. But he didn't show up in the animation Batman Beyond. It was a little complicated... It may be a controversial issue whether it's canon or not. But I really like this arrangement.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HAN9000

Did Howard Porter design the Justice League 3000 characters?

----------


## Johnny

> Did Howard Porter design the Justice League 3000 characters?


I believe so.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> From JL#33.


Just throw in a few heroines, and I would buy JL again if this was the roll call.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

this is for  johnny...

----------


## Johnny

Is that a mix or Reynolds and Armie?

----------


## LP22

Daily Hal and Barry best bromance and still going strong!

509220248911dfb096a72e9a7950cb8e--hal-jordan-barry-allen-grant-gustin.jpg

----------


## jbmasta

> Daily Hal and Barry best bromance and still going strong!
> 
> 509220248911dfb096a72e9a7950cb8e--hal-jordan-barry-allen-grant-gustin.jpg


That's got to be New 52. Justice League?

----------


## The Learner

> From JL#33.


Fantastic art!!!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Is that a mix or Reynolds and Armie?


to be honest i initially thought it was chris pine...

----------


## Margaret

> to be honest i initially thought it was chris pine...


A pity. Chris Pine would make a perfect Hal.

----------


## Johnny

Pine's Trevor was the Hal Jordan we should've gotten. But apparently the moronic studio has other plans. I mean at least they DO have plans for Hal, right? That should amount to something I guess.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Margaret

> Pine's Trevor was the Hal Jordan we should've gotten. But apparently the moronic studio has other plans. I mean at least they DO have plans for Hal, right? That should amount to something I guess.


So far the closest thing we have to GL was that glimpse during the DC universe opening sequence. At least we know they didn't completely forget about Hal, so that's something. Pine's Trevor was the Hal Jordan we deserve and desperately need, but will never get, though since he already played Captain Kirk, Captain Trevor ...might as well play Captain Jordan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## silly



----------


## Elmo

> Pine's Trevor was the Hal Jordan we should've gotten. But apparently the moronic studio has other plans. I mean at least they DO have plans for Hal, right? That should amount to something I guess.


WB showed off concept art during that CW special about the DCEU featuring Hal Jordan and John Stewart and Geoff Johns I believe talked about the film and how it would feature several Earth Lanterns. I even remember it being described as "lethal weapon in space" with Jordan and Stewart

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> WB showed off concept art during that CW special about the DCEU featuring Hal Jordan and John Stewart and Geoff Johns I believe talked about the film and how it would feature several Earth Lanterns. I even remember it being described as "lethal weapon in space" with Jordan and Stewart


Johns & Goyer wrote the story treatment, with Goyer & Justin Rhodes currently writing the screenplay. If that generates interest from a director, we'll see where it goes from there. DC Films aren't going to be giving a green light to _anything_ until Justice League comes out and they see what the mood is. Aquaman is already in production and Wonder Woman is being written now, which is nearly guaranteed to get a green light because of how much money the first one made. The Batman has a director & star, but no script at the moment. Suicide Squad 2 has a director and the script is still being written. Flashpoint has a first draft, but no director.

That's the basic shape of the DCEU at the moment. With Johns now in charge, I think there will be a much stronger impetus to get Green Lantern back on the big screen, but how fast it comes depends on how strong that script is. I'd rather they take their time and get it right.

----------


## silly

> this is for  johnny...

----------


## Johnny

http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/10/05/b...gement-impact/

According to a new Tom King interview, GL would show up in one of the upcoming Batman issues to talk to him about his new status. Doesn't specify if the Green Lantern is Hal Jordan, but I believe it makes sense to be him. Jessica and Simon don't know Bruce that well yet and Hal is the GL that Bruce both respects and dislikes the most. Well maybe he dislikes Guy more but you get the point. Who doesn't want to read Bruce Wayne and Hal Jordan discussing Bruce's bachelor party.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Daily Hal and Barry best bromance and still going strong!
> 
> Attachment 55605


Does Barry know what Hal did to Hector Hammond shortly after he became GL again?

I recall Hal punching out Sonar in that issue, too.

----------


## liwanag

> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/10/05/b...gement-impact/
> 
> According to a new Tom King interview, GL would show up in one of the upcoming Batman issues to talk to him about his new status. Doesn't specify if the Green Lantern is Hal Jordan, but I believe it makes sense to be him. Jessica and Simon don't know Bruce that well yet and Hal is the GL that Bruce both respects and dislikes the most. Well maybe he dislikes Guy more but you get the point. Who doesn't want to read Bruce Wayne and Hal Jordan discussing Bruce's bachelor party.


did not know about bruce's "new status".

and yeah, it's gotta be hal...i mean guy could, but i just don't see guy and bruce having a sit down talk...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Johns & Goyer wrote the story treatment, with Goyer & Justin Rhodes currently writing the screenplay. If that generates interest from a director, we'll see where it goes from there. *DC Films aren't going to be giving a green light to anything until Justice League comes out and they see what the mood is.* Aquaman is already in production and Wonder Woman is being written now, which is nearly guaranteed to get a green light because of how much money the first one made. The Batman has a director & star, but no script at the moment. Suicide Squad 2 has a director and the script is still being written. Flashpoint has a first draft, but no director.
> 
> That's the basic shape of the DCEU at the moment. *With Johns now in charge, I think there will be a much stronger impetus to get Green Lantern back on the big screen, but how fast it comes depends on how strong that script is. I'd rather they take their time and get it right.*


I agree with you. I hope they are taking their sweet time with GL.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://comicbook.com/dc/2017/10/05/b...gement-impact/
> 
> According to a new Tom King interview, GL would show up in one of the upcoming Batman issues to talk to him about his new status. Doesn't specify if the Green Lantern is Hal Jordan, but I believe it makes sense to be him. Jessica and Simon don't know Bruce that well yet and* Hal is the GL that Bruce both respects and dislikes the most. Well maybe he dislikes Guy more but you get the point. Who doesn't want to read Bruce Wayne and Hal Jordan discussing Bruce's bachelor party.*


Hal showing at Bruce's bachelor party kinda writes itself.

----------


## liwanag

> I agree with you. I hope they are taking their sweet time with GL.


i know i've seen this topic before... but how do people here in cbr generally feel about goyer as screenwriter?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I can't stand Goyer. He made some horrible comments about fan-favorite characters. IMO, he ruined the Blade film franchise.

I am nervous about the GL film, in regards to character presentation.

My biggest fear with Goyer & Johns is that we might see Hal acting like Guy Gardner, and John acting like human paint drying on a wall.



I need to recharge my blue ring.

----------


## liwanag

> I can't stand Goyer. He made some horrible comments about fan-favorite characters. IMO, he ruined the Blade film franchise.
> 
> I am nervous about the GL film, in regards to character presentation.
> 
> My biggest fear with Goyer & Johns is that we might see Hal acting like Guy Gardner, and John acting like human paint drying on a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to recharge my blue ring.


i'm still on the fence with goyer, but a quick wiki look seems to show he is used to working in high profile movies.

----------


## j9ac9k

> With Johns now in charge, I think there will be a much stronger impetus to get Green Lantern back on the big screen, but how fast it comes depends on how strong that script is. I'd rather they take their time and get it right.


But then even after they write a script, it'll depend on how happy the director is with it.  DC/WB seem to want to get the best director they can based on their take on the concept of that hero _and then_ see if their script lines up with the director's vision, and if not -- rewrite.  It certainly seems to take more time than the Marvel way (where it seems Feige knows the plan and the director needs to get on board), but hopefully it will result in a better end product and I am okay with waiting when it comes to Hal and the GLC.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'm still on the fence with goyer, but a quick wiki look seems to show he is used to working in high profile movies.


I would say the more successful films that Goyer worked on were guided by more sensible people.

I just wish a third party existed between Goyer & Johns on this GL film.

----------


## Johnny

> I can't stand Goyer. He made some horrible comments about fan-favorite characters. IMO, he ruined the Blade film franchise.
> 
> I am nervous about the GL film, in regards to character presentation.
> 
> My biggest fear with Goyer & Johns is that we might see Hal acting like Guy Gardner, and John acting like human paint drying on a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to recharge my blue ring.


If Hal is meant to be the veteran GL, I don't see them giving him the New 52 characterization. If anything I think it could be quite the opposite with the "dry paint" turning out to be him. John is supposedly going to be the rookie, so I'm guessing if anyone's going to be given the "hothead" trait, it would be him. I'm unsurprisingly less than optimistic about Hal's role in the DCEU. And yes, Goyer is obviously a hack.

----------


## Elmo

> Johns & Goyer wrote the story treatment, with Goyer & Justin Rhodes currently writing the screenplay. If that generates interest from a director, we'll see where it goes from there. DC Films aren't going to be giving a green light to _anything_ until Justice League comes out and they see what the mood is. Aquaman is already in production and Wonder Woman is being written now, which is nearly guaranteed to get a green light because of how much money the first one made. The Batman has a director & star, but no script at the moment. Suicide Squad 2 has a director and the script is still being written. Flashpoint has a first draft, but no director.
> 
> That's the basic shape of the DCEU at the moment. With Johns now in charge, I think there will be a much stronger impetus to get Green Lantern back on the big screen, but how fast it comes depends on how strong that script is. I'd rather they take their time and get it right.


My guy it has a set release date for 2020. You're acting like it's up in the air if the film will even be made. I don't think that was ever in question. The only question is who will be involved in the project.

----------


## Johnny

Flash had a release date for 2018, how did that turn out? Makes sense to be skeptical for GL even with Johns there.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I wish they'd do more Pre-Johns 80s and 90s Hal collections.  Because I'm custom bind some chunks from GL #170ish to GLC #224 and some of Hal's descent into Emerald Twilight and etc.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Flash had a release date for 2018, how did that turn out? Makes sense to be skeptical for GL even with Johns there.


Yeah this whole DCEU can go south real quick if Justice League underperforms (bombs).  Now they're saying they want all the movies to exist separately which to me means they're hedging.  They don't want one movie's failure to affect the rest of them.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah this whole DCEU can go south real quick if Justice League underperforms (bombs).  Now they're saying they want all the movies to exist separately which to me means they're hedging.  They don't want one movie's failure to affect the rest of them.


i wonder how wb execs feels about the potential of their whole dcu property. (not just the bat franchise).

----------


## Elmo

> i wonder how wb execs feels about the potential of their whole dcu property. (not just the bat franchise).


They're actually really optimistic about it. All of the films have been successful financially so far.

As Charles Roven (exec producer of the DCEU) said:




> "The critical response toward BvS and Suicide Squad was never a driving force in the making of Justice League. However, it would not be very clever on our part not to look at the current cultural landscape and not listen to what is being said. The competition is tough, we do not have any other choice but to create rich, complex films. The challenge eventually is to create works of art that withstand the test of time."


Given the track record, JL will not underperform, and the producers don't care about what the critics say. They have the utmost faith in the whole franchise.

----------


## vartox

> I wish they'd do more Pre-Johns 80s and 90s Hal collections.  Because I'm custom bind some chunks from GL #170ish to GLC #224 and some of Hal's descent into Emerald Twilight and etc.


 They were going to collect Gerard Jones' GL (and did put out a volume with Emerald Dawn I and II) but cancelled them because of Jones' arrest.

I really wish they'd collect more 80s GL, Marv Wolfman's run could fit into one trade and it's fantastic stuff.

----------


## phantom1592

> They were going to collect Gerard Jones' GL (and did put out a volume with Emerald Dawn I and II) but cancelled them because of Jones' arrest.
> 
> I really wish they'd collect more 80s GL, Marv Wolfman's run could fit into one trade and it's fantastic stuff.




They should release them anyway. As far as common Comic lore goes... Jones doesn't make any money on the reprints anyway, so what difference does it make. That was one of my favorite era's of comics right there... Especially once Hal took back his sector. Frankly the way they are pushing the TPB market... they should just release EVERYTHING in collections now... 

The ones I'd especially love to see? The Action Comics Weekly stuff!!  Even as a collector in the 80's-90's those were a pain in the butt to track down and I still had a lot of holes in my collection. LOVED the Lord Malvolio story back then... And also the 'back up stories' in Flash... Lot of great GL stuff that will be lost to the ages because they weren't under his own title.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> My guy it has a set release date for 2020. You're acting like it's up in the air if the film will even be made. I don't think that was ever in question. The only question is who will be involved in the project.


A release date is not a green light. Cyborg also has a release date for 2020, and with no script or director, what do you think the chances of that happening are? Universal's Dark Universe also had a bunch of release dates for its various movies and, guess what, they're pulling those movies from their schedule because The Mummy was a disaster. Hell, even the 2011 Green Lantern movie had a sequel with a release date of 2015.

----------


## Elmo

> A release date is not a green light. Cyborg also has a release date for 2020, and with no script or director, what do you think the chances of that happening are? Universal's Dark Universe also had a bunch of release dates for its various movies and, guess what, they're pulling those movies from their schedule because The Mummy was a disaster. Hell, even the 2011 Green Lantern movie had a sequel with a release date of 2015.


The Mummy was a financial disaster. The DCEU has had nothing but financial success.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> The Mummy was a financial disaster. The DCEU has had nothing but financial success.


Not in China, it wasn't. The Mummy made plenty of money there.

That said, what I am pointing out here is that a release date is not set in stone. It can be changed and movies with release dates can be pulled from a schedule at any time. Once a film gets a green light, then we know it's actually going to get made.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> They were going to collect Gerard Jones' GL (and did put out a volume with Emerald Dawn I and II) but cancelled them because of Jones' arrest.


That's a shame it was the second biggest boom period for the franchise after Geoff's. I am still hoping they collect all of the GL parts of Action comics weekly. I still don't want all the other stuff but I would love all the GL parts collected.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I am still hoping they collect all of the GL parts of Action comics weekly. I still don't want all the other stuff but I would love all the GL parts collected.


To each their own, but personally I disliked most of that run - from Katma's unceremonious send-off, Hal's ring lobotomy, losing his fight with Captain Atom to Superman being a jerk, there was a lot to forget about that run.  What did you like about it?  Maybe I'm forgetting the good parts...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If Hal is meant to be the veteran GL, I don't see them giving him the New 52 characterization. If anything I think it could be quite the opposite with the "dry paint" turning out to be him. John is supposedly going to be the rookie, so I'm guessing if anyone's going to be given the "hothead" trait, it would be him. I'm unsurprisingly less than optimistic about Hal's role in the DCEU. And yes, Goyer is obviously a hack.


I think Hal will be equally brave & bold. I am cool if Hal's madness is just a mask to cover the fact he's a very innovative, cunning & intuitive warrior. I just don't want Hal to be portrayed as more guts than brains.

I hope John is shown to be capable, and quick to adapt to most situations. Comedic moments should follow as he learns to adapt to strange situations as they happen. Hal can mask his feelings with a poker face while I don't think John can. Hal cracking jokes at John's expense while (silently) feels pride that another Earth Lantern has the "right stuff" could be fun.

I just want my favorite GL's to be done right.

Wait....my blue ring is at 50%.....crud.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They were going to collect Gerard Jones' GL (and did put out a volume with Emerald Dawn I and II) but cancelled them because of Jones' arrest.
> 
> I really wish they'd collect more 80s GL, Marv Wolfman's run could fit into one trade and it's fantastic stuff.


I might have to go digital to enjoy the old school stuff, if the trade program stays stuck on Geoff Johns stuff.

----------


## Margaret

> I think Hal will be equally brave & bold. I am cool if Hal's madness is just a mask to cover the fact he's a very innovative, cunning & intuitive warrior. I just don't want Hal to be portrayed as more guts than brains.
> 
> I hope John is shown to be capable, and quick to adapt to most situations. Comedic moments should follow as he learns to adapt to strange situations as they happen. Hal can mask his feelings with a poker face while I don't think John can. Hal cracking jokes at John's expense while (silently) feels pride that another Earth Lantern has the "right stuff" could be fun.
> 
> I just want my favorite GL's to be done right.
> 
> Wait....my blue ring is at 50%.....crud.


If they had any sense, they would take note from the way Hal was portrayed in GL:TAS - an easy-going veteran with brains to match his brawn. Unfortunately, ever since Geoff Johns, Hal has been portrayed as all brawn no brains for a while now. Especially now that he's paired up with John, it can easily go with the New 52 route. And Goyer isn't that good a script writer so I doubt he understands Hal's character enough to pull off the nuance of his personality traits. 
My blue ring is depleted a long time ago...sigh...

----------


## silly



----------


## jbmasta

How about bringing back Alan Scott to mentor Simon and Jess? It brings a new angle to Green Lanterns as well as a long established character to attract readers. It also opens it up for Jade to come back, so potential storylines for Kyle. The Earth-2 Alan (New 52 flavour) has been in publication limbo for a short while with no return in sight, and the regular Alan has been in limbo since before New 52.

Bringing him into Green Lanterns in a mentorship capacity would be an organic way to bring him back and not worry about the too many Earth Lanterns issue. There could be an ongoing arc about his return, like with older and less cosmic enemies. Could tie into a JSA title.

----------


## Johnny

> If they had any sense, they would take note from the way Hal was portrayed in GL:TAS - an easy-going veteran with brains to match his brawn. Unfortunately, ever since Geoff Johns, Hal has been portrayed as all brawn no brains for a while now. Especially now that he's paired up with John, it can easily go with the New 52 route. And Goyer isn't that good a script writer so I doubt he understands Hal's character enough to pull off the nuance of his personality traits. 
> My blue ring is depleted a long time ago...sigh...


If nothing else, the New-52 version at least had the age excuse. That Hal Jordan was introduced as a rookie Lantern in his 20s. If DCEU Hal is meant to be a seasoned veteran in his 40s, giving him the New 52 characterization would be a colossal embarrassment.

----------


## Frontier

> If nothing else, the New-52 version at least had the age excuse. That Hal Jordan was introduced as a rookie Lantern in his 20s. If DCEU Hal is meant to be a seasoned veteran in his 40s, giving him the New 52 characterization would be a colossal embarrassment.


I also think Johns was deliberately trying to write him in a way that was in-line with his movie characterization.

----------


## Johnny

Back where he belongs.

https://www.newsarama.com/36809-hal-...0-preview.html




PS: Kyle: "Why is it always Hal?"

Guy: "Accept it. When the brass picks favorites, there's no arguing".


That's some meta dialogue there.  :Big Grin:  I guess DC isn't only self-aware, but really proud of themselves to boot. LOL

----------


## vartox

> Back where he belongs.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36809-hal-...0-preview.html


Ooh, it is nice to see Hal back on Earth for a bit. Although I feel a little bad that apparently NOBODY ever gets to visit home  :Stick Out Tongue:  

https://www.newsarama.com/36809-hal-...0-preview.html

"You have the most history with the witness" is an odd phrase to use if it's Superman, could Carol's debut be coming up? We know she's showing up within the next few issues anyway...

----------


## liwanag

> Back where he belongs.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36809-hal-...0-preview.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Kyle: "Why is it always Hal?"
> 
> ...


finally. time to bring hal back home.

----------


## jbmasta

> PS: Kyle: "Why is it always Hal?"
> 
> Guy: "Accept it. When the brass picks favorites, there's no arguing".
> 
> 
> That's some meta dialogue there.  I guess DC isn't only self-aware, but really proud of themselves to boot. LOL


Use an Annual to get Hal, John, Guy and Kyle to Earth for some very well deserved R&R. Iff John insists on staying on Mogo his bit of the issue can look at the day to day minutiae of being leader and showing the Corps during downtime when there isn't a cosmic crisis (they occur so often it's like apocalypses in Buffy).

----------


## liwanag

> 


it really can't be "all in" if hal is not in it...

----------


## Johnny

> it really can't be "all in" if hal is not in it...


Apparently it can and it's happening. WB does not want Hal to be associated with their JL, the sooner people realize that, the better.

----------


## The Learner

> Ooh, it is nice to see Hal back on Earth for a bit. Although I feel a little bad that apparently NOBODY ever gets to visit home  
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/36809-hal-...0-preview.html
> 
> "You have the most history with the witness" is an odd phrase to use if it's Superman, could Carol's debut be coming up? We know she's showing up within the next few issues anyway...


John is most probably referring to Clark. But how do we know Carol is going to show up within next few issues?

----------


## Frontier

You almost have to feel bad about the other Earth Lanterns with how homesick they are about Earth. I mean, it's never come up before, but once it's brought up everybody but John is chewing at the bit to go back. 

Y'know, it is true that Hal has the seniority of all the Earth Lanterns...

I think they're referring to Superman. He was the last one to see Sinestro in a recent two-part issue in his book. 



> John is most probably referring to Clark. But how do we know Carol is going to show up within next few issues?


I believe Venditti tease writing something with Carol and it was around the next few issues.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I believe Venditti tease writing something with Carol and it was around the next few issues.


Ahhh... just like that girlfriend or boyfriend who broke your heart.  Just when you think you've finally gotten over it and moved on... they poke their head back into your life and twist the knife one more time.

You know, or maybe it won't suck, right?

Yeah if I were to make a guess, I'd say Carol at least has a cameo in this arc just because all the ingredients are there.  Earth, Hal, even Hammond.  Otherwise, it probably won't be until Jan or Feb.  But I do remember reading something on twitter that Venditti said he was writing a scene with her in it.  Whatever that means or whatever happens once editorial gets their greasy fingers on it is a different story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If they had any sense, they would take note from the way Hal was portrayed in GL:TAS - an easy-going veteran with brains to match his brawn. Unfortunately, ever since Geoff Johns, Hal has been portrayed as all brawn no brains for a while now. Especially now that he's paired up with John, it can easily go with the New 52 route. And Goyer isn't that good a script writer so I doubt he understands Hal's character enough to pull off the nuance of his personality traits. 
> My blue ring is depleted a long time ago...sigh...


WB would take an awful lot of pressure off themselves by going that route.

You are right: Hal is a rather complicated character.




> I also think Johns was deliberately trying to write him in a way that was in-line with his movie characterization.


I agree. Sadly, that interpretations has crossed over to animated films, and other projects.

That version should have died the moment Hal was referenced in the Deadpool film.

----------


## liwanag

> Apparently it can and it's happening. WB does not want Hal to be associated with their JL, the sooner people realize that, the better.


never!

10 char

----------


## Johnny

> never!
> 
> 10 char


Here's my basic prediction for Hal in the DCEU - Obi-Wan type role in GLC, dies towards the end and is never seen or heard from again. Hal is irrelevant as far as WB is concerned, he is only in GLC to play the role of the mentor so they could get him out of the way. If people want to keep holding on to some false hope that it's going to be anything more than that, be my guest. I'm not falling for it anymore.

----------


## HAN9000

I feel a little strange they announced so much information about the upcoming Wonder Woman Earth One and Flash Earth One at NYCC, revealing arts from WWEO volume, but not a single word of Green Lantern Earth one. Especially Green Lantern ought to be the published earlier than those two.

----------


## vartox

> I feel a little strange they announced so much information about the upcoming Wonder Woman Earth One and Flash Earth One at NYCC, revealing arts from WWEO volume, but not a single word of Green Lantern Earth one. Especially Green Lantern ought to be the published earlier than those two.


Bechko and Hardman did an interview for it and they showed off some interior artwork, I caught their interview on DC all access live stream earlier. The interiors look pretty good and the story still sounds promising. It is a little weird that it wasn't actually mentioned in a panel though like the other books were.

Here's a link to it, there's a short GL showcase then their interview: https://youtu.be/IzozOmblZOs?t=7290

----------


## vartox

A couple more pages:

----------


## Elmo

Whoa, those look gorgeous

----------


## Frontier

> Bechko and Hardman did an interview for it and they showed off some interior artwork, I caught their interview on DC all access live stream earlier. The interiors look pretty good and the story still sounds promising. It is a little weird that it wasn't actually mentioned in a panel though like the other books were.
> 
> Here's a link to it, there's a short GL showcase then their interview: https://youtu.be/IzozOmblZOs?t=7290


Almost looks like Hal has his domino mask in the first page. 

And that's got to be one of the more graphic depictions of Abin Sur's death...

----------


## Johnny

Art looks great. There's a few more images in the video. Around the 2:09:50 mark is the black girl talking to Hal supposed to be Carol? Looks like she has a pink flight suit and all.

----------


## Frontier

> Art looks great. There's a few more images in the video. Around the 2:09:50 mark is the black girl talking to Hal supposed to be Carol? Looks like she has a pink flight suit and all.


I couldn't really tell who it was. I thought it was either Carol or Tom.

----------


## Hizashi

Those interiors look great.

----------


## Johnny

> I couldn't really tell who it was. I thought it was either Carol or Tom.


I have to be very careful what I say here. The Green Lantern franchise is one of the most diverse brands in comics, to me racebending Carol Ferris is totally redundant. It's not an issue, I just don't get what's the point.

----------


## Frontier

> I have to be very careful what I say here. The Green Lantern franchise is one of the most diverse brands in comics, to me racebending Carol Ferris is totally redundant. It's not an issue, I just don't get what's the point.


I'm just used to it at this point  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HAN9000

> Bechko and Hardman did an interview for it and they showed off some interior artwork, I caught their interview on DC all access live stream earlier. The interiors look pretty good and the story still sounds promising. It is a little weird that it wasn't actually mentioned in a panel though like the other books were.
> 
> Here's a link to it, there's a short GL showcase then their interview: https://youtu.be/IzozOmblZOs?t=7290


Wow Thank you very much for sharing those.

----------


## vartox

> Art looks great. There's a few more images in the video. Around the 2:09:50 mark is the black girl talking to Hal supposed to be Carol? Looks like she has a pink flight suit and all.


Could be? Although considering that Hal still works for Ferris Aeronautics presumably she's still a higher up in the company and probably wouldn't be hanging around in a jumpsuit with miners.

----------


## j9ac9k

White boots?!?! Come on!! I hate that .... arrg! ... still looking forward to the book, but I really hate the white boots shit ...

----------


## Frontier

> Could be? Although considering that Hal still works for Ferris Aeronautics presumably she's still a higher up in the company and probably wouldn't be hanging around in a jumpsuit with miners.


True...though if it is Carol, it would be in-character for her to be in the thick of things with her employees.

----------


## jbmasta

> You almost have to feel bad about the other Earth Lanterns with how homesick they are about Earth. I mean, it's never come up before, but once it's brought up everybody but John is chewing at the bit to go back. 
> 
> Y'know, it is true that Hal has the seniority of all the Earth Lanterns...
> 
> I think they're referring to Superman. He was the last one to see Sinestro in a recent two-part issue in his book. 
> 
> I believe Venditti tease writing something with Carol and it was around the next few issues.


John would go just to get coffee.

----------


## Elmo

> White boots?!?! Come on!! I hate that .... arrg! ... still looking forward to the book, but I really hate the white boots shit ...


Of all the things to be angry about

----------


## Johnny

> White boots?!?! Come on!! I hate that .... arrg! ... still looking forward to the book, but I really hate the white boots shit ...


That doesn't seem to be his GL costume tho. The symbol is missing and there's no green anywhere on it. Also he doesn't seem to have put the ring on yet, he only seems to be holding it.

----------


## silly

> Here's my basic prediction for Hal in the DCEU - Obi-Wan type role in GLC, dies towards the end and is never seen or heard from again. Hal is irrelevant as far as WB is concerned, he is only in GLC to play the role of the mentor so they could get him out of the way. If people want to keep holding on to some false hope that it's going to be anything more than that, be my guest. I'm not falling for it anymore.

----------


## Johnny

You have no idea how much I'd love to be proven wrong. Unfortunately odds are overwhelmingly against our boy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That was classic.

Such a-holery from Sinestro.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Of all the things to be angry about


Don't worry, I'm not _actually_ angry.. it's just a nitpicky thing that I don't like when they miscolor or change Hal's boots to white.  Maybe it's not his actual GL outfit as Johnny says, so we'll see...

----------


## Frontier

Well, if Abin Sur is any indication it seems like the classic GL uniforms are still a thing, we'll just probably see Hal running around in his normal space suit fro most of the book.

----------


## Johnny

> Well, if Abin Sur is any indication it seems like the classic GL uniforms are still a thing, we'll just probably see Hal running around in his normal space suit fro most of the book.


Would be fun to have some scenes on Earth where despite being an astronaut, Hal is still wearing his father's pilot jacket. They don't need to change Hal's family history at all, in this version he could've just decided to take it beyond being a test pilot.

----------


## liwanag

http://www.blogofoa.com/2017/10/more...e-details.html

----------


## Johnny



----------


## TheSupernaut

It's weird Hal fans think he's the marginalized one.

----------


## Johnny

> It's weird Hal fans think he's the marginalized one.


Well as far as the movie division is concerned, he certainly is. I think it goes without saying that Hal has been treated horribly by WB. He was the star of a movie that almost destroyed the Green Lantern brand, then he was swept under the rug for the first JL movie, and now from what we know about the 2020 GL reboot, he's likely going to be an older veteran whose only purpose would be to train John. So yeah, I do think Hal probably deserves better than what he's been given by WB.

----------


## vartox

> It's weird Hal fans think he's the marginalized one.


It's weird that people come into an appreciation thread to make snide remarks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Darknight Detective

Before anybody else jumps in, please read the rules for appreciation threads once again. Thank you.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Dang.... Hal's sales are down again (according to Comichron).  Not a whole lot, it's still barely treading water over the 30K line.  But still...  it's been a steady decline since rebirth began.  Hopefully the Metal tie in, as much as it pains me to see it happen, will give it a bump.

Green lanterns is under 30K.  Not sure what can be done to save that book short of a "death of" storyline.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Ooh, it is nice to see Hal back on Earth for a bit. Although I feel a little bad that apparently NOBODY ever gets to visit home


I'm glad they had Hal pop in for "Hard Traveling Hero" in "Green Arrow" and visiting Barry earlier... (and he's on earth for "Metal" though I supposed that might be happening after this storyline?)

----------


## liwanag

> Dang.... Hal's sales are down again (according to Comichron).  Not a whole lot, it's still barely treading water over the 30K line.  But still...  it's been a steady decline since rebirth began.  Hopefully the Metal tie in, as much as it pains me to see it happen, will give it a bump.
> 
> Green lanterns is under 30K.  Not sure what can be done to save that book short of a "death of" storyline.


sad to hear that....

wonder what could be done about it...

----------


## Johnny

Well, they already relaunched the GL line not that long ago, they introduced new characters who were supposedly more relatable, they made them part of the JL, etc. The fact that it didn't generate that well in sales shows that maybe it needs changes that go beyond the surface level? I'm not really sure what can be done, some people have long been saying the emotional spectrum has lost its luster but that doesn't seem to be what both books are doing on a consistent basis, we just had a New Gods arc after all. When people say change direction, what do they really mean, cause bringing in new characters or breaking away from the emotional spectrum doesn't seem to be the answer.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Well, finding the next Geoff Johns to take over seems like a fairly longshot.

IMo the thing about the emotional spectrum was that it was over used and sort of became an all or nothing problem.  When it was first introduced, they would spend time on the reds... then the blues... and on, so each one got fleshed out as part of this ever evolving new universe.  But then it seemed like every problem was a big war and the only way to stop it was to rainbow up and the white lantern and blah blah blah... The greens sort of became marginalized.  Plus the stories started to feel rushed because they all had to fit nicely in a trade.

I didn't understand the point of the last New Gods arc at all.  It just ended so abruptly too.  I would've thought there would be more resolution than just "Kyle, you okay?" "Yep" Next Month: Mindgames.  And enough with the goddamn splash pages already.  Yeah, I get it, big art.  But having 6 or 7 in a 20 page book?  It sacrifices story for me.  How many times do we need to see the "light 'em up" page?  The pacing was all screwed up.

I haven't read #30 yet, so maybe there's some more resolution in there.  Maybe that whole thing with his father will play into the next storyline a little too.  Balancing his time in the sky and on the ground.  And by the way, how crappy would it be to be one of Hal's brothers?  Your father just flat out says Hal's the favorite, the last thing he sees before dying is a picture of him & Hal sans his other kids or wife!?  I know, it's probably just Hal's version of his father... but either way, someone is a douchebag in that scenario.

So, hopefully the Metal tie-in will put more eyes on the book from people who begrudgingly buy it to fill in the story gaps.  Hey, the only way I know anything about Hawkman is from all the corssovers he's been in.

----------


## Frontier

If anyone's been hankering for a big Green Lantern/Superman fight...this issue is for you  :Cool: .



> Well, they already relaunched the GL line not that long ago, they introduced new characters who were supposedly more relatable, they made them part of the JL, etc. The fact that it didn't generate that well in sales shows that maybe it needs changes that go beyond the surface level? I'm not really sure what can be done, some people have long been saying the emotional spectrum has lost its luster but that doesn't seem to be what both books are doing on a consistent basis, we just had a New Gods arc after all. When people say change direction, what do they really mean, cause bringing in new characters or breaking away from the emotional spectrum doesn't seem to be the answer.


I guess a new creative team would probably shake things up...especially if they were a Tom King or Grant Morrison type.

----------


## liwanag

> If anyone's been hankering for a big Green Lantern/Superman fight...this issue is for you .
> 
> I guess a new creative team would probably shake things up...especially if they were a Tom King or Grant Morrison type.


tom king writing green lantern would definitely be shaking it up.

----------


## j9ac9k

> tom king writing green lantern would definitely be shaking it up.


And yet, his time writing Kyle in "Omega Men" did nothing to advance the character in any way.  They've pretty much forgotten it happened.  And Morrison might be crazy and inventive with the medium and super-imaginative at the same time as he is referencing the past, but it's been a long time for me where he's been able to write for a character, rather then writing to be creative with the medium.  

But yes - the franchise does need a shake-up.  Venditti has been doing a good job re-establishing what makes each earth GL tick, but he's fallen flat on _Big Stories_ despite how much he seems to want to write them.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I think the GL franchise is simply suffering from lack of interest from general audiences because there's nothing driving new readers towards the book. There's no movies, TV shows or cartoons to attract interest. Since the 2011 movie flopped and Johns finished his run, the character has been reduced to a punchline and DC has shown little interest in generating any buzz whatsoever. 

As a result, the readership is down to the core fan base, which has been fractured by literally decades of favoring one character over another to the detriment of the rest, compounded by the creation of two more American Earth Lanterns to fracture the fans even further.

----------


## jbmasta

> And yet, his time writing Kyle in "Omega Men" did nothing to advance the character in any way.  They've pretty much forgotten it happened.  And Morrison might be crazy and inventive with the medium and super-imaginative at the same time as he is referencing the past, but it's been a long time for me where he's been able to write for a character, rather then writing to be creative with the medium.  
> 
> But yes - the franchise does need a shake-up.  Venditti has been doing a good job re-establishing what makes each earth GL tick, but he's fallen flat on _Big Stories_ despite how much he seems to want to write them.


To be fair it's been just over a year since Omega Men and only two writers have used Kyle. Sam Humphries in the Lost in Space arc of Green Lanterns and Robert Venditti, who hasn't indicated much of an interest in Omega Men. Which is a pity since Omega Men could have done more to differentiate Kyle from the others. There's the emotional fallout of the Omega War for starters. Trust and authority issues, seeing more of the grey in the Corp's morality. I'm not talking about the Guardians screwing up yet again, but the leaders taking more hardcore and morally dubious approaches towards solving problems. The remaining Sinestro Corps members having to toe the line or be locked up is a prime example. Even better since Kyle was trying it on with Soranik and had experience with understanding Yellow. He could have tried to plead defense, and had his motives questioned because of Soranik. Factor in Sora's face heel turn and Kyle could have plenty of motivation to spend some time away from the Corps (joining the League on Earth for example).

That's the problem with having so many characters to use, at least one is going to draw the short straw. Venditti is doing remarkably well with four Earth Lanterns plus the Corps, but the limits are showing. Hal's gotten the most coverage by virtue of being in the title. Once again, we need a more even distribution of Earth Lanterns across the two titles or a third title. I'd be fine with Kyle joining the Justice League, Simon and Jess sticking just to Green Lanterns.

----------


## liwanag

blog of oa's review of hj and glc 30

http://www.blogofoa.com/2017/10/hal-...30-review.html

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> blog of oa's review of hj and glc 30
> 
> http://www.blogofoa.com/2017/10/hal-...30-review.html


It's funny, I didn't actually read this review.  My eyes were drawn to the side of the page where someone said Venditti tweeted that Carol will show up in #35.  Of course this is unconfirmed, but I guess I gotta go back on Carol watch.  I was betting on him doing something cheesy and waiting until the February releases to have her show up.  You know, Valentine's day.... 

Anyway, I love Blog of OA.  They have good reviews.

----------


## vartox

> It's funny, I didn't actually read this review.  My eyes were drawn to the side of the page where someone said Venditti tweeted that Carol will show up in #35.  Of course this is unconfirmed, but I guess I gotta go back on Carol watch.  I was betting on him doing something cheesy and waiting until the February releases to have her show up.  You know, Valentine's day.... 
> 
> Anyway, I love Blog of OA.  They have good reviews.


Apparently she's got a cameo in 31 too (although I'm guessing that's probably Hammond digging through Hal's thoughts?) 
https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...81613608484865

I'm a little nervous for Carol showing back up, HJGLC is big improvement over Venditti's GL but his Carol left a really bad taste in my mouth  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Apparently she's got a cameo in 31 too (although I'm guessing that's probably Hammond digging through Hal's thoughts?) 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...81613608484865
> 
> I'm a little nervous for Carol showing back up, HJGLC is big improvement over Venditti's GL but his Carol left a really bad taste in my mouth


I know what you mean.  Right now, she's Schrodinger's cat.  She could be the strong business woman, the full time sapphire, the mess of contradictions she was in the title that shall not be mentioned, or the amazing character we haven't seen yet.  We don't know until Venditti takes her out of the box.  Last time that happened it was a mess.  My guess is #31 we see a vision of her courtesy of Hammond which gives us a little foreshadowing for #35.

One thing I'm keeping a closer eye on than I normally would is the current romance in Batman.  Curious to see how that plays out.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## baycitybomber

Chances of us getting the Hal & Dinah friendship back anytime soon? Does anyone at DC even remember they're friends even when Ollie isn't around?

ACW63511.jpg

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

They've been coy about Black Canary's relationships with *everybody* outside of Batgirl so far.

----------


## mrumsey

> It's funny, I didn't actually read this review.  My eyes were drawn to the side of the page where someone said Venditti tweeted that Carol will show up in #35.  Of course this is unconfirmed, but I guess I gotta go back on Carol watch.  I was betting on him doing something cheesy and waiting until the February releases to have her show up.  You know, Valentine's day.... 
> 
> Anyway, I love Blog of OA.  They have good reviews.


Thanks for the kind words!

----------


## Johnny

> Thanks for the kind words!


Myron, please get Venditti or Ethan back on the podcast, man. Pretty please!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Chances of us getting the Hal & Dinah friendship back anytime soon? Does anyone at DC even remember they're friends even when Ollie isn't around?
> 
> ACW63511.jpg


Hal wearing his uniform underneath....as opposed to the ring doing a switcheroo....oh boy.....


In all seriousness, this is yet another example of why Hal needs to be on Earth full time.

He has plenty of unique relationships that have been thoroughly ignored.

Outside of the time Hal & Arisia lived with John & Kat, I don't think Hal is particularly close to the other GL's on a personal level.

Hal is no where near as close the GLC as he is with the JL.

----------


## Frontier

> Chances of us getting the Hal & Dinah friendship back anytime soon? Does anyone at DC even remember they're friends even when Ollie isn't around?
> 
> ACW63511.jpg


Well, now that they've re-established Hal and Ollie's friendship there's an easy excuse for getting them to re-connect for any writers who are interested.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, now that they've re-established Hal and Ollie's friendship there's an easy excuse for getting them to re-connect for any writers who are interested.


Sometimes I miss that short hair 90s look.

I can't imagine how low of a priority it must be on DC's list to reconnect Hal & Dinah.  Hal hasn't had any meaningful interaction with any woman for a long time now.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal wearing his uniform underneath....as opposed to the ring doing a switcheroo....oh boy.....
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, this is yet another example of why Hal needs to be on Earth full time.
> 
> He has plenty of unique relationships that have been thoroughly ignored.
> 
> Outside of the time Hal & Arisia lived with John & Kat, I don't think Hal is particularly close to the other GL's on a personal level.
> 
> Hal is no where near as close the GLC as he is with the JL.


Guess DC just doesn't want 3 Green Lanterns on Earth. Despite that Hal could just be minding his own business and try to get his human life back on track, much like it was right after his return. He certainly doesn't need to be back just to rejoin the Justice League.

----------


## Frontier

> Guess DC just don't want 3 Lanterns on Earth. Despite that Hal could just be minding his own business and try to get his human life back on tack, much like it was right after his return.


It's not like Jessica and Simon are stationed in Coast City, as far as I'm aware. They only visited there once.

----------


## baycitybomber

> Hal wearing his uniform underneath....as opposed to the ring doing a switcheroo....oh boy.....


The ring is doing the switcheroo, though, you can see the straight edges of the beam.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Chances of us getting the Hal & Dinah friendship back anytime soon? Does anyone at DC even remember they're friends even when Ollie isn't around?
> 
> ACW63511.jpg


While I never considered it before Hal and Dinah flirted heavily in Justice League Year One, the Kitson/Waid mini back in the day.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal hasn't had any meaningful interaction with any woman for a long time now.


The most significant would be Jessica when he was helping her with the ring when she first got it.  (and their cute reunion after JesSimon went through Corps training)

----------


## Johnny

More details from Corinna Bechko and Gabriel Hardman about Earth One.

----------


## vartox

> Chances of us getting the Hal & Dinah friendship back anytime soon? Does anyone at DC even remember they're friends even when Ollie isn't around?
> 
> Attachment 56159


I'd love to see their friendship re-established! They were nearly as close as Hal was with Ollie.

At this point I'd settle for them interacting without a writer having him hit on her  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Sometimes I miss that short hair 90s look.
> 
> I can't imagine how low of a priority it must be on DC's list to reconnect Hal & Dinah.  Hal hasn't had any meaningful interaction with any woman for a long time now.


They don't seem super interested in having Dinah interacting with people aside from Ollie or the BOP, and it's only within the past year Hal's gotten to interact with more characters than other Lanterns. Maybe eventually we'll see him around some ladies again, platonically or otherwise? He's had some cute interactions with Jessica but those were pretty brief.

I do wonder why they haven't tried to do a new love interest for Hal in so long, especially since DC likes showing him as a ladykiller so much. Everybody else who had a solo in the new 52 went through at least 1-2 potential LIs, but for Hal they just split up him and Carol for no reason after they'd finally gotten together and that was that. Not that I'm particularly interested in seeing him with a new love interested (what's the point when they'll just break them up and have him pine over Carol more?), it's just a little weird to me.

----------


## vartox

> More details from Corinna Bechko and Gabriel Hardman about Earth One.


The more I hear about GLEO the more excited I get! It sounds like it'll be great.

----------


## Frontier

I'm curious about what they said about Hal's experience on Earth changing his personality so he's not the cocky test pilot he's usually depicted as. 

I wonder if it's connected to his experience with the space program? Or Carol?




> They don't seem super interested in having Dinah interacting with people aside from Ollie or the BOP, and it's only within the past year Hal's gotten to interact with more characters than other Lanterns. Maybe eventually we'll see him around some ladies again, platonically or otherwise? He's had some cute interactions with Jessica but those were pretty brief.
> 
> I do wonder why they haven't tried to do a new love interest for Hal in so long, especially since DC likes showing him as a ladykiller so much. Everybody else who had a solo in the new 52 went through at least 1-2 potential LIs, but for Hal they just split up him and Carol for no reason after they'd finally gotten together and that was that. Not that I'm particularly interested in seeing him with a new love interested (what's the point when they'll just break them up and have him pine over Carol more?), it's just a little weird to me.


I guess Venditti just didn't have any plans for a romance arc once he broke Hal and Carol up. 

And now the book is so stuffed and stuck doing "epic" storylines that the most romance we can get is Kyle and Soranik quickly getting back together for a few issues.

----------


## Skedatz

> I'd love to see their friendship re-established! They were nearly as close as Hal was with Ollie.
> 
> At this point I'd settle for them interacting without a writer having him hit on her 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't seem super interested in having Dinah interacting with people aside from Ollie or the BOP, and it's only within the past year Hal's gotten to interact with more characters than other Lanterns. Maybe eventually we'll see him around some ladies again, platonically or otherwise? He's had some cute interactions with Jessica but those were pretty brief.
> 
> I do wonder why they haven't tried to do a new love interest for Hal in so long, especially since DC likes showing him as a ladykiller so much. Everybody else who had a solo in the new 52 went through at least 1-2 potential LIs, but for Hal they just split up him and Carol for no reason after they'd finally gotten together and that was that. Not that I'm particularly interested in seeing him with a new love interested (what's the point when they'll just break them up and have him pine over Carol more?), it's just a little weird to me.


It would be pretty interesting to see him sort of enter into something with Jessica, though she's going to be out in space and it would make get togethers pretty awkward around Flash since Hitch can't stop trying to make those two a thing.

----------


## Frontier

> It would be pretty interesting to see him sort of enter into something with Jessica, though she's going to be out in space and it would make get togethers pretty awkward around Flash since Hitch can't stop trying to make those two a thing.


I doubt Hal would ever be romantically interested in Jessica. 

He probably thinks she's too young for him (even though there probably isn't that much of an actual age difference between them).

----------


## Skedatz

> I doubt Hal would ever be romantically interested in Jessica. 
> 
> He probably thinks she's too young for him (even though there probably isn't that much of an actual age difference between them).


That sure didn't stop him with Arisia. lol

I think her very reserved nature would prevent it more than anything.  And she'd probably find him waaaaay too aggressive for her liking.

----------


## Johnny

> I doubt Hal would ever be romantically interested in Jessica. 
> 
> He probably thinks she's too young for him (even though there probably isn't that much of an actual age difference between them).


There should be at least a 10-12 year age gap. But if history shows anything, it's really not a good idea to give Hal a young female love interest. I'm sure Jessica isn't underage but the Arisia thing kind of made permanent damage, even if it isn't treated as canon anymore. Hal should certainly go after women his age. I'm sure Cowgirl wasn't much younger than him.

----------


## HAN9000

Hal likes tough girl. Jessica's not his type.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skedatz

> Hal likes tough girl. Jessica's not his type.


Hal prefers his gals tough, but there's been a few times where as long as it even remotely resembles a female he's all over it. lol

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal likes tough girl. Jessica's not his type.


Jess is tough enough to wear a ring. If she ever gains that confidence I could see her turning his head, though I wouldn't want to see that happen.

----------


## jbmasta

> There should be at least a 10-12 year age gap. But if history shows anything, it's really not a good idea to give Hal a young female love interest. I'm sure Jessica isn't underage but the Arisia thing kind of made permanent damage, even if it isn't treated as canon anymore. Hal should certainly go after women his age. I'm sure Cowgirl wasn't much younger than him.


Cowgirl was at the start of the Geoff Johns era, but pretty much vanished just before Blackest Night after which Hal was neglecting his Earth life, and probably was a casualty of Flashpoint (she certainly didn't appear in New 52). I think her last appearance involved the Star Sapphires, and Hal being forced to choose between her and Carol for who would be the recipient of a ring.

Is the most recent issue of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps the first appearance of Hector Hammond since the Brightest Day arc?

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm curious about what they said about Hal's experience on Earth changing his personality so he's not the cocky test pilot he's usually depicted as. 
> 
> I wonder if it's connected to his experience with the space program? Or Carol?
> 
> 
> I guess Venditti just didn't have any plans for a romance arc once he broke Hal and Carol up. 
> 
> And now the book is so stuffed and stuck doing "epic" storylines that the most romance we can get is Kyle and Soranik quickly getting back together for a few issues.


The problem with consistently doing big epic storylines is that the scale of these things becomes devalued. When every other arc has the fate of the Corps and/or the cosmos in the hands of Hal (because let's face it, that's what winds up happening most of the time) it's harder to believe this time will be the one and it must be tougher for Venditti to develop something that will legitimately raise the stakes. A set of small scale, more intimate one and done issues, each focusing on Hal, John, Guy or Kyle, as well as an issue focusing on the Corps when the Earth Lanterns aren't around would help this. A diplomatic mission for example, or Guy catching up with Ice.

----------


## Johnny

> I think her very reserved nature would prevent it more than anything.  And she'd probably find him waaaaay too aggressive for her liking.


Well some introverted women do tend to fall for extroverted guys but Hal and Jess would just be an odd pairing. Even more so than her and Barry, which I'm still not quite sure what they are trying to do with that.

----------


## Johnny

> Is the most recent issue of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps the first appearance of Hector Hammond since the Brightest Day arc?


I believe so. We haven't seen him in a while, since our boy hasn't been on Earth in a while.

----------


## Skedatz

> Well some introverted women do tend to fall for extroverted guys but Hal and Jess would just be an odd pairing. Even more so than her and Barry, which I'm still not quite sure what they are trying to do with that.


Maybe, but I get the feeling he would be too much "pressure" for her.

----------


## Johnny

> Maybe, but I get the feeling he would be too much "pressure" for her.


You mean in terms that she would be dating "the greatest Green Lantern ever" or just in terms of his personality, being a daredevil and a womanizer, etc? Hal does bring a lot of baggage, whether as a GL or as a test pilot.

----------


## Skedatz

> You mean in terms that she would be dating "the greatest Green Lantern ever" or just in terms of his personality, being a daredevil and a womanizer, etc? Hal does bring a lot of baggage, whether as a GL or as a test pilot.


The latter.  I don't think she really cares much for titles so, to be fair.  I mean we sorta saw that when she was rolling with the Justice League, but I think it's more Hal's strong come on personality that likes to move at break neck speeds which would turn her off.  And yeah, whenever his baggage comes up it's tough on everybody.

----------


## Frontier

I think Jess looks up to Hal too much as a mentor or idol to ever see him in a romantic light, and I think conversely Hal sees her too much as a "kid" or protege to look at her romantically. 



> Cowgirl was at the start of the Geoff Johns era, but pretty much vanished just before Blackest Night after which Hal was neglecting his Earth life, and probably was a casualty of Flashpoint (she certainly didn't appear in New 52). I think her last appearance involved the Star Sapphires, and Hal being forced to choose between her and Carol for who would be the recipient of a ring.


The last time I remember her showing up in-person was her flying with Hal and the other Lanterns in _Blackest Night_. 

After that we had Hal dealing with Carol kissing him and confessing her love for him in that event and Carol mentioned he had a girlfriend, which is probably the last time Cowgirl was ever addressed. 




> Is the most recent issue of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps the first appearance of Hector Hammond since the Brightest Day arc?


In the Green Lantern books at least. Hammond fought Superman a few times in the New 52.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The problem with consistently doing big epic storylines is that the scale of these things becomes devalued. When every other arc has the fate of the Corps and/or the cosmos in the hands of Hal (because let's face it, that's what winds up happening most of the time) it's harder to believe this time will be the one and it must be tougher for Venditti to develop something that will legitimately raise the stakes. A set of small scale, more intimate one and done issues, each focusing on Hal, John, Guy or Kyle, as well as an issue focusing on the Corps when the Earth Lanterns aren't around would help this. A diplomatic mission for example, or Guy catching up with Ice.


I think this is a product of writing for the trades.  You have these 4 - 6 issue cycles of self contained story.  Everything that happens has to serve that story so there isn't room for a Guy & Ice meetup or hanging plot threads with other corp members.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

If this were the 80s, Hal would be living with Jessica by now.  Personally I think it would be a disservice to both characters if that happened.  It makes Hal look totally egotistical (similar to the Arisia thing) by dating someone who idolizes him like that.  And she doesn't really need a love interest at the moment.  Later on maybe.  But not now.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> You mean in terms that she would be dating "the greatest Green Lantern ever" or just in terms of his personality, being a daredevil and a womanizer, etc? Hal does bring a lot of baggage, whether as a GL or as a test pilot.


He brings baggage by virtue of being the leading figure of the Green Lantern franchise. Very few leading figures have settled down into stable and healthy relationships with a single person. Look how long it took for Superman to be with Lois Lane as man and wife and no relationship dramas. The (super-)son helps.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think this is a product of writing for the trades.  You have these 4 - 6 issue cycles of self contained story.  Everything that happens has to serve that story so there isn't room for a Guy & Ice meetup or hanging plot threads with other corp members.


There are still one and done storylines that can be done. Even the foreshadowing issue set in the future was relatively self-contained. Apart from event tie-ins and crossover storylines the current Marvel Champions title has had almost exclusively one and dones. Take a break by having an issue of John leading during downtime. Maybe Salaak is chasing him up for forms to sign, or there's a building in need of repair. The issue in Quest for Hope where Guy and Arkillo had their no rings fight could have gone just before that arc. Use these issues to bridge the more epic arcs. We get both, everybody's happy. The slice of life issues are the best thing about Green Lanterns.

----------


## Johnny

> 


It's sad that Hal is reduced to a punchline these days.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Is the most recent issue of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps the first appearance of Hector Hammond since the Brightest Day arc?


Didn't we see Hammond surrounded by the yellow Gremlins *years* ago?? (like around the first "Rebirth" or am I misremembering?)  They were supposedly Evil Star's new Starlings.

----------


## jbmasta

> Didn't we see Hammond surrounded by the yellow Gremlins *years* ago?? (like around the first "Rebirth" or am I misremembering?)  They were supposedly Evil Star's new Starlings.


Looked like Kroletoans to me. Plus someone is trying to take Hammond this time, so it's an external force at play.

----------


## HAN9000

Venditti just keeps copying Geoff Johns' ideas. Hal talking with his father was copied from Sinestro Corps War and Flight. Hal fighting his Parallax possessed friend from Justice League was copied from Brightest Day. That Hammond scene was obviously copied from v4. Boring.

----------


## vartox

> It's sad that Hal is reduced to a punchline these days.


The way GL's been treated since the movie reminds me of how Aquaman has been perceived for ages by the general public  :Stick Out Tongue:  DC doesn't seem to realize or care that there's a problem though.

----------


## Johnny

> The way GL's been treated since the movie reminds me of how Aquaman has been perceived for ages by the general public  DC doesn't seem to realize or care that there's a problem though.


Heh, I remember The Joker's infamous line about how "All it takes is one bad day". I've been saying for ages, to the point of annoyance for everyone here I'm sure, that as far as live-action is concerned, there's no hope for Hal Jordan. The Green Lantern franchise itself can bounce back in the movies, but the character of Hal Jordan can't because WB just doesn't care about him. The only reason he is probably slated to appear in the reboot is so they can just tell his fans that he was there before they get rid of him. People can enjoy the funny memes cause that's all Hal will be getting in the future.

So stand back and peep the light show, GL's got this.

----------


## jbmasta

> Heh, I remember The Joker's infamous line abut how "All it takes is one bad day". I've been saying for ages, to the point of annoyance for everyone here I'm sure, that as far as live-action is concerned, there's no hope for Hal Jordan. The Green Lantern franchise itself can bounce back in the movies, but the character of Hal Jordan can't because WB just doesn't care about him. The only reason he is probably slated to appear in the reboot is so they can just tell his fans that he was there before they get rid of him. People can enjoy the funny memes cause that's all Hal will be getting in the future.
> 
> So stand back and peep the light show, GL's got this.


"But one bad week? That could kill a Multiverse."
 - The Batman Who Laughs

I really want to see what created him, but I'm concerned that's going to stretch just how dark DC can go. If what we've seen with the Red Death, Murder Machine and the Dawnbreaker is only the tip of the iceberg, and BWL is the worst of the lot, then he'll make nightmares look like sweet dreams.

----------


## dreyga2000

> Venditti just keeps copying Geoff Johns' ideas. Hal talking with his father was copied from Sinestro Corps War and Flight. Hal fighting his Parallax possessed friend from Justice League was copied from Brightest Day. That Hammond scene was obviously copied from v4. Boring.


Wasnt  that the point of Rebirth??

----------


## HAN9000

> Wasn’t  that the point of Rebirth??


There are many differences between taking characters back to the roots and uncreative plagiarism.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

I remember Johns putting Hammond in this situation but I don't remember him following up and providing a conclusion to this story line.  I thought he dropped this story line.  I could be wrong.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> Venditti just keeps copying Geoff Johns' ideas. Hal talking with his father was copied from Sinestro Corps War and Flight. Hal fighting his Parallax possessed friend from Justice League was copied from Brightest Day. That Hammond scene was obviously copied from v4. Boring.


I guess if you want to say Venditti's used similar ideas to Johns, I can see it, but the way he's handled them and the context seem different and solid enough to where I don't really see a problem. 

Of course it's been so long since I've read Johns' run that I've forgotten about a lot of that  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

>

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Throw in Canary, Zatanna, and Hawkman....and you got yourself a story.

Don't include Batman, or Doctor Light for obvious reasons.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The ring is doing the switcheroo, though, you can see the straight edges of the beam.


Perhaps I should get my eyes checked.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Guess DC just doesn't want 3 Green Lanterns on Earth. Despite that Hal could just be minding his own business and try to get his human life back on track, much like it was right after his return. He certainly doesn't need to be back just to rejoin the Justice League.


I miss the 80's DC.

----------


## DamianBane

> 


This is awesome

----------


## DamianBane

Any recommendations for someone trying to get into Hal Jordan arcs?

----------


## j9ac9k

> That Hammond scene was obviously copied from v4. Boring.


Although there was never a follow-up to that as I recall.  We never found out what that scene even was, so I'm glad if Venditti is going to actually explain it. (and we did see Evil Star previewed in that teaser)

----------


## j9ac9k

> ...as far as live-action is concerned, there's no hope for Hal Jordan. The Green Lantern franchise itself can bounce back in the movies, but the character of Hal Jordan can't because WB just doesn't care about him. The only reason he is probably slated to appear in the reboot is so they can just tell his fans that he was there before they get rid of him. People can enjoy the funny memes cause that's all Hal will be getting in the future.


While it's certainly possible this is how WB sees Hal Jordan, my thinking is that they believe in the GL as a concept more than believing in any lead GL.  So they'll keep Hal around because he has fans and.... y'know, white guy.  But they won't put all their eggs in his basket.  They'll throw a bunch of GLs at us and see who clicks.

----------


## Johnny

The fact that he's a white guy probably only makes him more redundant in their eyes, which is likely why they are looking to make him a grizzled veteran. "Hey, let's get rid of the white guy as soon as possible, so let's make him old!" lol Hyperbole, I know, but you get the point. And I don't really want a lead GL in the DCEU, I just want Hal to be treated well and WB proved they don't know how to do that.

----------


## vartox

> Any recommendations for someone trying to get into Hal Jordan arcs?


One of my favorite Hal stories is New Frontier by Darwyn Cooke (ensemble cast, but Hal and J'onn are ostensibly the leads), it's a great book all around  :Smile:  GL: Secret Origins by Geoff Johns is a nice intro to Hal too.

----------


## Skedatz

> One of my favorite Hal stories is New Frontier by Darwyn Cooke (ensemble cast, but Hal and J'onn are ostensibly the leads), it's a great book all around  GL: Secret Origins by Geoff Johns is a nice intro to Hal too.


Kills me whenever someone reminds me of Cooke and how we lost him.  :Frown: 

Speaking of Darwyn and great Hal stories: Secret Origin.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny

Okay, that was funny. If GL is reduced to a punchline at least let it be funny, which it was.

----------


## Frontier

"Give them Hal"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## silly

kinda feel bad that gl does not have a solo number




gl at 2:08 mark. priceless.

----------


## jbmasta

> The fact that he's a white guy probably only makes him more redundant in their eyes, which is likely why they are looking to make him a grizzled veteran. "Hey, let's get rid of the white guy as soon as possible, so let's make him old!" lol Hyperbole, I know, but you get the point. And I don't really want a lead GL in the DCEU, I just want Hal to be treated well and WB proved they don't know how to do that.


What if the actor is called Chris? If you count Christian, even Batman has ticked that box with Bale for the Dark Knight trilogy.

----------


## jbmasta

> I remember Johns putting Hammond in this situation but I don't remember him following up and providing a conclusion to this story line.  I thought he dropped this story line.  I could be wrong.


If it was Brightest Day, then there wouldn't have been a follow-up because that led to War of the Green a Lanterns, then Flashpoint and New 52. Carol Ferris, Queen of the Zamarons was another casualty of the Flashpoint. Indeed, the start of New 52 implies she's not even a part time Star Sapphire, only putting on the ring when Hal and Sinestro are kidnapped by Indigo-1 for Secret of the Indigo Tribe.

----------


## Johnny

> What if the actor is called Chris? If you count Christian, even Batman has ticked that box with Bale for the Dark Knight trilogy.


In a perfect world he would've been called Chris Pine but that unfortunately didn't happen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HAN9000

> I guess if you want to say Venditti's used similar ideas to Johns, I can see it, but the way he's handled them and the context seem different and solid enough to where I don't really see a problem. 
> 
> Of course it's been so long since I've read Johns' run that I've forgotten about a lot of that .


Then maybe it's time for you to read it again.  :Smile: 
And the sales numbers can tell if the context is solid or not.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Here is a funny story.....Hal has to watch over the Super Sons.

With that, a Guy Gardner vs. Damien Wayne arc would be funny, too.

----------


## Johnny

Edit.

10char.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Something else came to mind:

A GL, an individual with the ability to overcome great fear, would be an awesome motivational speaker.

They tend to be relegated as space cops, but a naturally charismatic GL could easily sway large numbers of people.

Sinestro showed how a fascist GL can rule a world, but other stories can display that ruling by force is not necessary.

A GL can be just as inspirational as Superman.

If the general public knew about how Simon was able to revive his brother-in-law, would that inspire people to follow him, or curse him as a false god?

----------


## Johnny

John would be exceptional in a role like that, he already was a human rights activist in the beginning and he was depicted as a senator(I think) during the Book of Oa sequence in Johns' final GL issue.

Hal probably wouldn't do as well, since he usually lets his actions speak for him. Or maybe writers have just gone too far with the notion that he's a doer and not a thinker, though there's a memorable sequence in the Injustice comic where Hal sticks it to Congress really bad. It was a glorious moment.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think all the Earth-bound GL's are inspiring.

Whether it was brain-damage, or NFL/Pro wrestling style untreated concussions, I think Guy can be inspiring. With a history head-trauma, Guy can easily use a power ring, while Green Arrow, a man of sound mind (sans the iconic personality quirks) struggled to. I post this with the assumption that head injuries are still canon.

While John, Kyle, & Simon may seem obvious, I would not rule Hal out. I just think writers get too caught up in making Hal too macho.

I agree with you Johnny: Hal may not be into speeches, but his actions could create a following.

Another trait of Hal is that he never gives up on people which should inspire others.

----------


## Skedatz

> I think all the Earth-bound GL's are inspiring.
> 
> Whether it was brain-damage, or NFL/Pro wrestling style untreated concussions, I think Guy can be inspiring. With a history head-trauma, Guy can easily use a power ring, while Green Arrow, a man of sound mind (sans the iconic personality quirks) struggled to. I post this with the assumption that head injuries are still canon.
> 
> While John, Kyle, & Simon may seem obvious, I would not rule Hal out. I just think writers get too caught up in making Hal too macho.
> 
> I agree with you Johnny: Hal may not be into speeches, but his actions could create a following.
> 
> Another trait of Hal is that he never gives up on people which should inspire others.


It was really interesting with the comparison of "will" made when GA couldn't pull up that much of a construct because his will was fueled by "skepticism" as opposed to the "stronger, confident," will Hal Jordan and other Lantern's experience.  A concept we've seen reflected recently with Cruz, whose will was reflected entirely in her self-worth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It would be an interesting story if a GL inspired an entire planet, or a sector, and the people voluntarily made him/her/it the undisputed leader.

No greed, avarice, or ego was involved, but I would think the Guardians would not approve.

How would the GLC respond?

Would they try to strip the GL of the ring?

Would the GLC be seen as villains?

How much unrest within the GLC would this situation create?

The GL did not use any force, the people straight-up submitted. The GL is actually doing a superb job.

How jealous would Sinestro be?

Perhaps this story was already done before in a GL book....



Part of my thinking comes from previous stories:

Simon reviving a sibling.

Sinestro subjugating his world.

Hal not using his ring to bring back Iris for Barry, Pre-Crisis. It is a fine line between wanting to help your bro, and playing god.

Emerald Twilight - this story would have worked better if it happened to an alien GL, imo. In the end, this benevolent GL might cross the line (forgetting that the masses must figure things out for themselves/use bad experiences to grow) and seek more power.


Hal was not a GL when he cured John's paralysis, reestablished Wally's secret ID, & resurrected Oliver (so I'm not considering those examples).

----------


## Frontier

> Then maybe it's time for you to read it again. 
> And the sales numbers can tell if the context is solid or not.


I probably will, but I'm still enjoying Venditti  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was really interesting with the comparison of "will" made when GA couldn't pull up that much of a construct because his will was fueled by "skepticism" as opposed to the "stronger, confident," will Hal Jordan and other Lantern's experience.  A concept we've seen reflected recently with Cruz, whose will was reflected entirely in her self-worth.


The GL mythos is really interesting when you dig a bit deeper.

How different would the results of a brain scan of a GL compared to someone like Oliver? Keep in mind, Oliver is intelligent, and a world class athlete. Oliver's ability to focus has to be extraordinary, yet an "alley rat" like Kyle has no issues with using a power ring.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Last weird post from me for today (I hope).

I want a 4 part story where Slade Wilson acquires an orange power ring.

Hal Jordan has to remove the ring from his finger before Agent Orange goes nuts on Earth.



Who should write & draw this glorious  tale?

If Priest & Johns are involved (which they should be in some capacity), then I hope John Stewart is not featured at all.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


That's classic  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

I like Sharp draws Hal with more of a spiked hair. They should draw him that way a bit more often imo.

----------


## liwanag

now this awesome



can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's classic .


That is my feeling on the cover.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now this awesome
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.


Damn, I never thought of that match-up.

That fight should be main event.

Hal should be able to hold his own against any Post-Crisis Kryptonian.

But then, I always felt that Pre-Crisis Hal could match up against any Pre-Crisis Kryptonian.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I like Sharp draws Hal with more of a spiked hair. They should draw him that way a bit more often imo.


I gotta disagree, Johnny. Besides the spiked hair, the overly dark color of it throws me off. I keep thinking this is the son of Hal & Carol from another timeline.

----------


## Johnny

> I gotta disagree, Johnny. Besides the spiked hair, the overly dark color of it throws me off. I keep thinking this is the son of Hal & Carol from another timeline.


I get it. The design does feel a little off, which is why I find it interesting I guess. Besides the mask kind of resembles the Parallax mask.

----------


## Johnny

> now this awesome
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.


Well this is certainly a good example they don't rely just on the emotional spectrum. After Hal and Supes, the next arc is supposed to be about the Controllers, then we get Zod, which probably also means the boys are back in 2814 again to fight him. Not bad.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well this is certainly a good example they don't rely just on the emotional spectrum. After Hal and Supes, the next arc is supposed to be about the Controllers, then we get Zod, which probably also means the boys are back in 2814 again to fight him. Not bad.


Moving away from the ES is a great thing, imo. I think only Geoff knew how to milk that cow.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> now this awesome
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.


"Why do you say these things, when you know I will kill you for it?"
Yep, I'm ready for Zod.

----------


## Frontier

> Moving away from the ES is a great thing, imo. I think only Geoff knew how to milk that cow.


Cartoons and video games have made pretty good use out of them, and we would've never gotten a lot of the stuff Kyle and Guy did in the New 52 without it.

----------


## Elmo

The synopsis for that storyline seems pretty cool

_After a recent battle with Superman in ACTION COMICS, General Zod recovers as he takes control of a small, undeveloped world. When Hal Jordan investigates, it sets the course for a confrontation between the Kryptonian warrior and the Corps’ bravest and brightest Lanterns._

----------


## jbmasta

> now this awesome
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.


Rafa's gone almost photorealistic.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "Why do you say these things, when you know I will kill you for it?"
> Yep, I'm ready for Zod.


Terrance Stamp is the man.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cartoons and video games have made pretty good use out of them, and we would've never gotten a lot of the stuff Kyle and Guy did in the New 52 without it.


You are right. I should have been more clear (which I fail at). I meant in the post-Johns main GL book.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> now this awesome
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for Hal to go up against Zod.


I just love the "no f's given" body language from Hal.

----------


## Johnny

I always thought Van Sciver loved to have Hal strike those superhero poses, but Sandoval is even going further. lol He just loves to have Hal strike that "kneel in space" pose. I guess it also makes sense here when Zod is involved.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

For me, Hal having a melodramatic pose is a must.

One can only do a pose focusing on his ring hand so many times.

Check out the Gil Kane covers; those are just awesome.

----------


## j9ac9k

> The synopsis for that storyline seems pretty cool
> 
> _After a recent battle with Superman in ACTION COMICS, General Zod recovers as he takes control of a small, undeveloped world. When Hal Jordan investigates, it sets the course for a confrontation between the Kryptonian warrior and the Corps bravest and brightest Lanterns._


Hmm... Hal investigates and it will lead to a confrontation with the "Lanterns" plural.... makes me think Hal doesn't fare too well in that first meeting with Zod...  :Wink: 

It's like Hal and Clark traded Big Bads for schnitz and giggles... I like it! I wonder if Hal will have to go to earth again to debrief Superman after the Zod encounter (still not thrilled with the "fake Super-Lax" this month....)

----------


## Johnny

> For me, Hal having a melodramatic pose is a must.
> 
> One can only do a pose focusing on his ring hand so many times.
> 
> Check out the Gil Kane covers; those are just awesome.


"Melodramatic" is totally the right expression.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> 


Drawing a GL without a ring. Good job.

----------


## vartox

> For me, Hal having a melodramatic pose is a must.
> 
> One can only do a pose focusing on his ring hand so many times.
> 
> Check out the Gil Kane covers; those are just awesome.


Yeah, I love Hal's dramatic poses. They were very distinct with Kane's art and I like it when current artists follow suit. Zircher did it in the last issue! Sandoval's Hal poses are pretty good too  :Smile:

----------


## phantom1592

> Moving away from the ES is a great thing, imo. I think only Geoff knew how to milk that cow.


Considering I collected GL for about 2 decades before the ES bored me away... I'm not sure I'd agree with that.  Sinestro was awesome... Sinestro Corps was 'ok'... Tying the sapphires into it... ehhhh not as much... but getting Red, blue, orange, violet, black and white... it went WAY too far and WAY too long...






> "Why do you say these things, when you know I will kill you for it?"
> Yep, I'm ready for Zod.


"I see you are used to worshiping things that fly.... That is good. "

----------


## silly

> Damn, I never thought of that match-up.
> 
> That fight should be main event.
> 
> Hal should be able to hold his own against any Post-Crisis Kryptonian.
> 
> But then, I always felt that Pre-Crisis Hal could match up against any Pre-Crisis Kryptonian.


i so agree. don't want to see hal get jobbed like he got with orion or black adam.

----------


## HAN9000

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...ely-leg-stand/
Well I'm glad HJGLC sells better when Hal gets the main role.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

Our boy still draws I guess. Good to know.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "Melodramatic" is totally the right expression.


And...despite the precarious position on the cover....Hal's hair is perfect!!!!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, I love Hal's dramatic poses. They were very distinct with Kane's art and I like it when current artists follow suit. Zircher did it in the last issue! Sandoval's Hal poses are pretty good too

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Considering I collected GL for about 2 decades before the ES bored me away... I'm not sure I'd agree with that.  Sinestro was awesome... Sinestro Corps was 'ok'... Tying the sapphires into it... ehhhh not as much... but getting Red, blue, orange, violet, black and white... it went WAY too far and WAY too long...


You are old school, and I totally appreciate that.

I can understand why Sinestro would form his own corps. On the other hand, I think he would be very wary of sharing power with so many subordinates. Johnathan Crane & Bruce Wayne could easily challenge him in regards to harnessing fear, then we add on bastards like Mongul. 

The beauty of the green rings became redundant with the multi-corps. I think the other Corps should have a finite story.




> "I see you are used to worshiping things that fly.... That is good. "


Where any lines by Stamp wasted?

Damn near all of them were iconic, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i so agree. don't want to see hal get jobbed like he got with orion or black adam.


Yeah, with Hal's will, he should have stalemated with Adam, and perhaps showed signs of fatigue (or the ring running out of power) with Orion.

If anything, Hal would lose because the fully charged ring did not have the power to keep up with his will. The closet comparison would be Amuro Ray's newtype skills exceeding the abilities of his first Gundam (if anyone here followed the first Gundam saga).

----------


## Frontier

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...ely-leg-stand/
> Well I'm glad HJGLC sells better when Hal gets the main role.


I'm curious if there is actually a correlation there (or could it be Superman fans check in for his guest spot?).

----------


## Johnny

Variant cover for Metal #4. Damn.

----------


## liwanag

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...ely-leg-stand/
> Well I'm glad HJGLC sells better when Hal gets the main role.


glad to see that hjglc is on comixology's top 10 too...

----------


## Johnny

We haven't seen the Kroloteans in awhile.

http://wethenerdy.com/exclusive-prev...tern-corps-31/

----------


## Frontier

See, we *can* get stories not related to the Emotional Spectrum  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


though Ivan Reis is a close 2nd I actually think Darryl Banks is my all time favorite GL artist. I love his constructs and Hal in the Parallax armor is one of the coolest designs in the last 30 years. my typical answer was Ivan but while Ivan is a close 2nd part of why he jumps to my mind is that Ivan drew my all time favorite GL arc, the SCW.

----------


## phantom1592

> You are old school, and I totally appreciate that.
> 
> I can understand why Sinestro would form his own corps. On the other hand, I think he would be very wary of sharing power with so many subordinates. Johnathan Crane & Bruce Wayne could easily challenge him in regards to harnessing fear, then we add on bastards like Mongul. 
> 
> The beauty of the green rings became redundant with the multi-corps. I think the other Corps should have a finite story..


Yeah exactly, the beauty of Sinestro was the whole 'opposite number' concept. He was the Anti-Lantern. Even before all the retcons to make him 'empathetic'.. His whole deal was that he was a massive freak for ORDER. He hated Chaos and wanted to rule with an iron fist... but FEAR was never really his thing. He wasn't scarecrow or Batman... he wasn't about instilling fear, his main enemies were WITHOUT fear.... He didn't care if you were scared of him... as long as you acknowledged he was right and did what he said. 

But most of all, for someone so intent on Order and maintaining power... the idea of handing out the ultimate weapons to that colossal freakshow of sadistic murderers is insane.  That was a shark jumping moment that was way more about 'What will look cool' vs. 'What makes sense for the character...'   Had he somehow taken control or created his onw manhunters??? Sure I could see that. If he lead a squadron of GL enemies using their own unique weapons... but with him still carrying the one yellow ring?? Yeah, that works too... But 'sharing' that kind of power with anyone who's as crazy as that... Yeah... it didn't really work for me. Sinestro isn't really the 'Sharing' type. Every ring he hands out should be much weaker than his and have a kill switch command that he controls. 

But... it DID look cool and the Sinestro Corp war was an awesome story... it just pushed the boundaries of how far they should have gone.

----------


## Johnny

Looks like we could be getting another team-up soon.

https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...88869543030786

----------


## vartox

There's a Justice League story called "Blackest Day" in the upcoming DC House of Horror anthology that looks like it may be Hal centric: https://www.avclub.com/this-dc-house...sid-1819717945

----------


## Frontier

> Looks like we could be getting another team-up soon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...88869543030786


I guess Venditti wants to do his own GL/Flash team-up to follow-up Williamson...




> There's a Justice League story called "Blackest Day" in the upcoming DC House of Horror anthology that looks like it may be Hal centric: https://www.avclub.com/this-dc-house...sid-1819717945


Hal in a zombie outbreak. Did not see that coming  :EEK!: .

And hey, a Shazam story  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny

> I guess Venditti wants to do his own GL/Flash team-up to follow-up Williamson...


Well, Van Sciver says it's only "cover assignment", so maybe it's not the Hal Jordan book.

----------


## The Learner

> I'm curious if there is actually a correlation there (or could it be Superman fans check in for his guest spot?).


I think Superman's guest appearance had an effect on it. Excluding this one, has HJ&GLC ever made it up to the top ten?

----------


## The Learner

> There's a Justice League story called "Blackest Day" in the upcoming DC House of Horror anthology that looks like it may be Hal centric: https://www.avclub.com/this-dc-house...sid-1819717945


Would this story be canon? It looks interesting.

----------


## Johnny

> I think Superman's guest appearance had an effect on it. Excluding this one, has HJ&GLC ever made it up to the top ten?


Almost every time.

----------


## vartox

> Would this story be canon? It looks interesting.


I'm guessing these are just creepy one shots that are probably not canon, especially since the rest of the JL appears to be dead  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jekyll

This one shot had me at, Shazam! His appearance in the rebirth universe is long overdue.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

Oh Carol  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jbmasta

> 


Two person love triangle.

----------


## j9ac9k

Nice that Hal took off his gloves to dance with Carol...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah exactly, the beauty of Sinestro was the whole 'opposite number' concept. He was the Anti-Lantern. Even before all the retcons to make him 'empathetic'.. His whole deal was that he was a massive freak for ORDER. He hated Chaos and wanted to rule with an iron fist... but FEAR was never really his thing. He wasn't scarecrow or Batman... he wasn't about instilling fear, his main enemies were WITHOUT fear.... He didn't care if you were scared of him... as long as you acknowledged he was right and did what he said. 
> 
> But most of all, for someone so intent on Order and maintaining power... the idea of handing out the ultimate weapons to that colossal freakshow of sadistic murderers is insane.  That was a shark jumping moment that was way more about 'What will look cool' vs. 'What makes sense for the character...'   Had he somehow taken control or created his onw manhunters??? Sure I could see that. If he lead a squadron of GL enemies using their own unique weapons... but with him still carrying the one yellow ring?? Yeah, that works too... But 'sharing' that kind of power with anyone who's as crazy as that... Yeah... it didn't really work for me. Sinestro isn't really the 'Sharing' type. Every ring he hands out should be much weaker than his and have a kill switch command that he controls. 
> 
> But... it DID look cool and the Sinestro Corp war was an awesome story... it just pushed the boundaries of how far they should have gone.


I'm digging this post. The Qward crew should have been enough. Just flesh out some of the soldiers. They should be the Daleks to Sinestro's Davros.

The way you broke it down, the SCW would have been a helluva final story from Johns, with the yellow rings being permanently destroyed, all but one.

Having a kill switch to the yellow rings would have worked as part of the climax.

The concept of craving complete order over fear works best for Sinestro, imo. That's what he did to his own people. It also kinda adds a bit of depth to the Parallax conspiracy where evil Hal fell into that same mindset.

Watching the goody-goody protege who "betrayed" you embrace your mindset on how the universe should be ruled would be considered quite the victory. 

One could argue that Sinestro's actions are to prevent what happened to Coast City.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


He got the hair right.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The hair...is parted on the wrong side.

No bueno.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


In the end, how do these heroes still hold an attraction after hearing their love interests bad mouth their alter-ego?!

After hearing my unrequited bad mouth my secret ID, Imma keep it platonic as a civilian & hero.

Sure, it does not paint the ladies in a great light, but I think it makes the heroes look rather deranged, and creepy.

This silver-age love stuff is Arkham-style crazy, imo.

----------


## silly

> Two person love triangle.


if this becomes a meme, i can see it going viral.

----------


## silly

> There's a Justice League story called "Blackest Day" in the upcoming DC House of Horror anthology that looks like it may be Hal centric: https://www.avclub.com/this-dc-house...sid-1819717945


ok. this doesn't look good for hal. he's missing hi ring finger, and barry looks like has turned into a zombie who can still run really fast.

----------


## silly

just came from the store and noticed a lot of dceu justice league merchandise. glad to see the league getting exposure especially for the rising generation.

you know who i didn't see? yes, hal jordan. that bugs me that hal has missed a lot of cross media exposure. it would have been nice if there were a couple of hal action figures on the shelves.

i couldn't even find a hal jl action action figure.

----------


## Johnny

> just came from the store and noticed a lot of dceu justice league merchandise. glad to see the league getting exposure especially for the rising generation.
> 
> you know who i didn't see? yes, hal jordan. that bugs me that hal has missed a lot of cross media exposure. it would have been nice if there were a couple of hal action figures on the shelves.
> 
> i couldn't even find a hal jl action action figure.


I guess to me the really sad part is that outside of comics Hal is never going to be seen as a core JL member by the general audience. Even if he ever does join the team in the DCEU, which I doubt he will, he would be viewed as an additional member, who isn't as important as the founders. Such a shame.

----------


## liwanag

> I guess to me the really sad part is that outside of comics Hal is never going to be seen as a core JL member by the general audience. Even if he ever does join the team in the DCEU, which I doubt he will, he would be viewed as an additional member, who isn't as important as the founders. Such a shame.


really sad.

and it doesn't help when people say martian manhunter got it worse. 

i remember feeling envious with mcu. kids wanted to captain america, would dress up as iron man... all because of the movies... i remember lots of avengers interest even at work. 

now that justice league is a few weeks away... no hal to be seen.... sigh.

----------


## silly

movies reach a lot more people than comic books.

i was at the cafeteria and people were watching thor on hbo. people from finance, from human resources, security people, maintenance. everybody have seen the movie. lots of discussion about the avengers, the x-men. these are the guys who go home to their kids and buy iron man costumes for their kids.

i sure wouldn't mind if hal and the green lantern franchise get a little more push/exposure outside the comic book industry. you know, reach a lot more people than just those who buy comic books.

----------


## Johnny

The line "I need friends" sure seems to fit Hal more than it does Barry these days. It's a sad state of affairs, but it is what it is, what can you do. Hopefully better days are in the franchise's future.

[IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1506/00/1506007259326.png[/IMG]

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The comics, animated films, & 2011 movie made a big mistake changing Hal's personality.

I understand if they did not want Hal to be hyper-competent, but going in the other extreme was not a good move.

They actually made the character unlikable.

I know many believe Cyborg was added to the League as an excuse not to use John Stewart.

It is a helluva burn that Cyborg will now been seen to the world as being a key player to the league while Hal is not yet ready to even ride the bench.

Until the JL film drops, I will hold out hope Hal can make a cameo.

I am hearing the film is expected to do very well. Perhaps Hal will join in the sequel.

Instead of their earlier attempt to make film Hal like RDJ/Iron Man, GL can be the DC version of the Vision in the next film.

----------


## vartox

> The line "I need friends" sure seems to fit Hal more than it does Barry these days. It's a sad state of affairs, but it is what it is, what can you do. Hopefully better days are in the franchise's future.
> 
> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1506/00/1506007259326.png[/IMG]


It's been nice with today's issue and the previous to see that Hal and Clark are good friends even if we don't see it on panel a lot. Clark inviting Hal to come see Lois and Jon was really nice  :Smile:  

As for the rest of today's issue there were several moments I liked, it was a nice take on Hammond. I'm a little tired of the teasing  that Hal might get somewhere with his personal life sooner or later, I feel like I've been waiting 50+ issues for some of this stuff to happen...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Crazy thought of today....

Why don't the GLC film be more like "I, Spy" then Lethal Weapon?

I mean.....







Culp had Hal hair.

No jokes about Cosby & John Stewart.....unless they are funny.

----------


## Johnny

I'm up for that. Robert Culp indeed screams Silver Age Hal. And don't worry, you won't get any jokes about Stewart and Cosby from me. John is an actual decent human being.

----------


## Johnny

Every now and then Venditti does seem to have a good understanding of Hal's character.

https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...99391242117125

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Every now and then Venditti does seem to have a good understanding of Hal's character.
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...99391242117125


Venditti, just when I thought you couldn't possibly be any more dumber, you go and do something like this...

----------


## vartox

> Venditti, just when I thought you couldn't possibly be any more dumber, you go and do something like this...
> Attachment 56873


Have you read the issue yet? I wouldn't get my hopes up _too_ much  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Every now and then Venditti does seem to have a good understanding of Hal's character.
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...99391242117125


so.... any future plans for carol?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Have you read the issue yet? I wouldn't get my hopes up _too_ much


No, I know.  I was trying to be clever.  This was like getting a moped ride to Aspen.  It'll get you where you wanna go, but...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> so.... any future plans for carol?


Yeah, she's gonna be a weakness and source of torment that Hal has to try and overcome in order to do his job.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, she's gonna be a weakness and source of torment that Hal has to try and overcome in order to do his job.


ah ok. so same as before.

----------


## vartox

> Yeah, she's gonna be a weakness and source of torment that Hal has to try and overcome in order to do his job.


It would be _really_ nice if that wasn't the case! I have learned not to get my hopes up too much in regards to this book because the things I want to happen rarely happen. This issue and a couple other issues (like the one with ghost Martin) have reminded me of the things I wish this book was doing that it has NOT been doing, now it would be nice to actually see some of them in action.

----------


## jbmasta

> It's been nice with today's issue and the previous to see that Hal and Clark are good friends even if we don't see it on panel a lot. Clark inviting Hal to come see Lois and Jon was really nice  
> 
> As for the rest of today's issue there were several moments I liked, it was a nice take on Hammond. I'm a little tired of the teasing  that Hal might get somewhere with his personal life sooner or later, I feel like I've been waiting 50+ issues for some of this stuff to happen...


Hal's great with kids, so him and Jon sharing some panel time would be great.

----------


## silly

> It would be _really_ nice if that wasn't the case! I have learned not to get my hopes up too much in regards to this book because the things I want to happen rarely happen. This issue and a couple other issues (like the one with ghost Martin) have reminded me of the things I wish this book was doing that it has NOT been doing, now it would be nice to actually see some of them in action.


it can get frustrating sometimes. but what can a single fan do? sigh.

----------


## jbmasta

> it can get frustrating sometimes. but what can a single fan do? sigh.


The problem is too many characters in one book. To get this moment with Hal it had to be at the exclusion of everyone else, like the issue where he saw his father. Even the Corps is diminished to a speaking cameo at best for Kilowog, and whoever happens to be the focus for that arc getting more than that. At least one Earth Lantern could be shifted to Justice League, with Simon and Jess sticking to Green Lanterns. 

I'm buying the book, and Green Lanterns, but I'm not sure what else I can do. Do overseas sales figures contribute to the success of a title?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> ah ok. so same as before.


Just to be clear, that was only my guess.  And I'm a miserable cynic so I may or may not be a tad off the mark.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to #33.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It would be _really_ nice if that wasn't the case! I have learned not to get my hopes up too much in regards to this book because the things I want to happen rarely happen. This issue and a couple other issues (like the one with ghost Martin) have reminded me of the things I wish this book was doing that it has NOT been doing, now it would be nice to actually see some of them in action.


There's been a couple of these little tugs that pull Hal back to his life on Earth, maybe it's Venditti's way of keeping us buying the books.  The old carrot on a string.  But right now, Hal and the rest of the human Corp members are DC's equivalent of the Silver Surfer.  All cosmic, no Earth, no interaction with the main players.  And before anyone starts, I know SS isn't human.  Just trying to draw a parallel.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Cover to #33.


Is this the Metal tie in?

----------


## Johnny

> Is this the Metal tie in?


No, it's the start of the Controllers arc. The Metal tie-in is #32.

----------


## Patrick "Eel" O'Brian

Hal was basically my first love. First full comic story I ever read was Blackest Night, which led to me becoming a huge, huge Green Lantern fan following it. This dude needs more respect, especially in the animated films. It's a shame that they make him look so weak in them, yet he's such a beast in the comics.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal was basically my first love. First full comic story I ever read was Blackest Night, which led to me becoming a huge, huge Green Lantern fan following it. This dude needs more respect, especially in the animated films. It's a shame that they make him look so weak in them, yet he's such a beast in the comics.


The cold cock heard round the world.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> No, it's the start of the Controllers arc. The Metal tie-in is #32.


Interesting colors on the surgical scissors.  Maybe it's just an accident but they seem to go from green to yellow.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm up for that. Robert Culp indeed screams Silver Age Hal. And don't worry, you won't get any jokes about Stewart and Cosby from me. John is an actual decent human being.


Yeah, it's crazy how much Culp reminded me of Hal during that time. Culp & Cosby had really great chemistry.

On a side note, Cosby would make a great Hector Hammond (or Mad Hatter) to me for some reason.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal was basically my first love. First full comic story I ever read was Blackest Night, which led to me becoming a huge, huge Green Lantern fan following it. This dude needs more respect, especially in the animated films. It's a shame that they make him look so weak in them, yet he's such a beast in the comics.


That look on Guy's face is priceless.

He has that X-Mas & B-Day kid look all rolled into one.

After John Stewart got in his face at the start of the story, Batman should have known he could not continue throwing shade as things got more dire.

But then again, I don't think Johns writes a good Batman.

----------


## Margaret

> Hal was basically my first love. First full comic story I ever read was Blackest Night, which led to me becoming a huge, huge Green Lantern fan following it. This dude needs more respect, especially in the animated films. It's a shame that they make him look so weak in them, yet he's such a beast in the comics.


Blame the New 52. Recent animated movies were all based off the early New 52 Justice League. Geoff Johns' idea of a young Hal was an attention-seeking, immature and reckless lantern, which in itself was a  huge stretch from Hal Jordan's character. The movies took it to a whole new level and butchered Hal's characterization. Hal was reduced to the group's comic relief - an obnoxious, incompetent dumb jock who needed Batman's supervision. Being paired with the mighty Bats also didn't help. Apparently the only way for them to show Batman's awesomeness was, for lack of a better word, nerfing other heroes. 
It's a shame, really, because the animated movies before Flashpoint like Justice League: Doom or Crisis on Two Earths really did Hal justice.

----------


## phantom1592

> Blame the New 52. Recent animated movies were all based off the early New 52 Justice League. Geoff Johns' idea of a young Hal was an attention-seeking, immature and reckless lantern, which in itself was a  huge stretch from Hal Jordan's character.


To be fair that was pretty much the standard for the decade prior to Johns too. Waids JLA: Year One and Brave and the Bold was all about the reckless attention seeking guy and inspired the concept of "He's fearless.... Not always a good thing."  Honestly, I LOVED that in JLA:Y1, but absolutely could not STAND the concept of new 52 and Batman (or anyone) just taking the ring without him realizing it.

----------


## Margaret

> To be fair that was pretty much the standard for the decade prior to Johns too. Waids JLA: Year One and Brave and the Bold was all about the reckless attention seeking guy and inspired the concept of "He's fearless.... Not always a good thing."  Honestly, I LOVED that in JLA:Y1, but absolutely could not STAND the concept of new 52 and Batman (or anyone) just taking the ring without him realizing it.


The idea was there, I concur (not that I think it was a good one in my humble opinion). But the New 52 took it too far. I've said this before but Hal is not an easy character to write despite popular belief. It's quite hard to strike the fine line between reckless impulsiveness and confidence.

----------


## phantom1592

> The idea was there, I concur (not that I think it was a good one in my humble opinion). But the New 52 took it too far. I've said this before but Hal is not an easy character to write despite popular belief. It's quite hard to strike the fine line between reckless impulsiveness and confidence.


In JLA:Y1 I didn't mind it, because it was still an origin story. A young brash Hal charging head on with the most powerful weapon in the universe felt pretty spot on. An older mature 'modern' hal shouldn't be written the same way. Add in that it was firmly in the 'Dead Hal, Everyone loves Kyle because Hal is boring with no personality crap-era' and it was awesome to see him written using his strengths as personality quirks. 

But 'reckless impulsiveness' really has been a part of his character from even before Emerald Dawn. The rest of the corp says No, that's not possible... The guardians say 'No, it's forbidden to try', and Hal says 'Wanna Bet' and then does the impossible thing nobody imagined could be done. The key is to keep it as part of his character... without becoming a caricature or have that be his ONLY personality trait... which is tough in team books. MOST characters get whittled down to one personality trait in team books.... 

Another reason I want Hal away from space and the Corp and back having earth adventures  :Wink:

----------


## Jekyll

Despite not a lot of interaction on earth it’s still my favorite rebirth book by far. I have always loved Hal and he will always be my favorite lantern.

----------


## Johnny

> Despite not a lot of interaction on earth it’s still my favorite rebirth book by far. I have always loved Hal and he will always be my favorite lantern.


Hal is a great character who just isn't always utilized well by DC, especially outside of comics. Which of course isn't exclusive to him.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> In JLA:Y1 I didn't mind it, because it was still an origin story. A young brash Hal charging head on with the most powerful weapon in the universe felt pretty spot on. An older mature 'modern' hal shouldn't be written the same way. Add in that it was firmly in the 'Dead Hal, Everyone loves Kyle because Hal is boring with no personality crap-era' and it was awesome to see him written using his strengths as personality quirks. 
> 
> But 'reckless impulsiveness' really has been a part of his character from even before Emerald Dawn. The rest of the corp says No, that's not possible... The guardians say 'No, it's forbidden to try', and Hal says 'Wanna Bet' and then does the impossible thing nobody imagined could be done. The key is to keep it as part of his character... without becoming a caricature or have that be his ONLY personality trait... which is tough in team books. MOST characters get whittled down to one personality trait in team books.... 
> 
> Another reason I want Hal away from space and the Corp and back having earth adventures


Sometimes I think that characterization was used to justify the original Parallax premise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I would have been happy with that animation style for the doomed animated series.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is a great character who just isn't always utilized well by DC, especially outside of comics. Which of course isn't exclusive to him.


It seemed like WB wanted their own version of RDJ's Iron Man.

As a kid, I did think Hal & Stark were each other's counterparts, but Jordan had a more stern resolve (which is true with most DC characters, imo). I love both characters. They have similarities, but they are ultimately different.

I always felt that Hal is a surprisingly nuanced & selfless character, but too often that gets thrown away for Guy Gardner-lite.

----------


## Johnny

> It seemed like WB wanted their own version of RDJ's Iron Man.
> 
> As a kid, I did think Hal & Stark were each other's counterparts, but Jordan had a more stern resolve (which is true with most DC characters, imo). I love both characters. They have similarities, but they are ultimately different.
> 
> I always felt that Hal is a surprisingly nuanced & selfless character, but too often that gets thrown away for Guy Gardner-lite.


You're tellin' it like it is, my man.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> I always felt that Hal is a surprisingly nuanced & selfless character, but too often that gets thrown away for Guy Gardner-lite.


I think Hal is a wonderfully complex character when done right, which has been happening less and less often over the years. A lot of people seem surprised reading HJGLC #31 that Hal actually does have some depth to him. I think that's a sign he isn't written that well very often when good characterization comes as a surprise  :Frown:

----------


## liwanag

hey, it's tom and jillian!



https://www.cbr.com/batman-the-merci...green-lantern/

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Poor Hal and his constantly losing jobs (and getting yelled at by Carol)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Poor Hal and his constantly losing jobs (and getting yelled at by Carol) .


I miss Carol being a regular character in a GL book. Sometimes I forget how ahead of her time her character was when she was first created. I never get tired of their banter.

----------


## adrikito

> 


I like this image... Source?

----------


## Frontier

> I miss Carol being a regular character in a GL book. *Sometimes I forget how ahead of her time her character was when she was first created*. I never get tired of their banter.


You and DC both...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> hey, it's tom and jillian!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/batman-the-merci...green-lantern/


These are the Earth-0 versions.  Not sure what that means.  Are we in Earth-0 or Earth-1?  Goddamn you multiverse!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> You and DC both...


She was and yet she wasn't.  I can remember for the longest time, she was pretty much hated for constantly causing turmoil in Hal's life and forcing him to choose between her and being GL.  She sort of fell into that trope of bossy woman who thinks she's in charge so the male characters have to put up with her.  And then it was magnified when she was evil Star Sapphire into being some insanely needy person almost as a warning to young boys to avoid this type of woman.  The idea of having a female character in charge is ahead of its time.  The way it was handled was pretty much a sign of the times.

----------


## Johnny

> The idea of having a female character in charge is ahead of its time.  The way it was handled was pretty much a sign of the times.


Point taken. We still want her back, yes?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> She was and yet she wasn't.  I can remember for the longest time, she was pretty much hated for constantly causing turmoil in Hal's life and forcing him to choose between her and being GL.  She sort of fell into that trope of bossy woman who thinks she's in charge so the male characters have to put up with her.  And then it was magnified when she was evil Star Sapphire into being some insanely needy person almost as a warning to young boys to avoid this type of woman.  The idea of having a female character in charge is ahead of its time.  The way it was handled was pretty much a sign of the times.


I think it's a thing with DC love interests at the time that their roles and professions were ahead of their time, even if the era and the writing of that era wasn't conducive to using them well. 

Like how Lois Lane is a feminist icon but then you see how she was handled in the Silver Age...



> Point taken. We still want her back, yes?


Double yes  :Wink: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Point taken. We still want her back, yes?


If there was some bullcrap Mephisto deal where I had to drop every other title from my reading list including HJ&GLC to get a series starring Carol, I would take that deal with no regrets (as long as Venditti isn't writing it).

----------


## liwanag

> These are the Earth-0 versions.  Not sure what that means.  Are we in Earth-0 or Earth-1?  Goddamn you multiverse!


wait... where does it say this is earth 0?

----------


## liwanag

glad to see hjglc is getting some sales...

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/10...seller-list-4/

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> wait... where does it say this is earth 0?


Top of the page?  This one was a confusing read because it switched between Earth-0 and Earth-12 (like I'm supposed to know what that means if I was a new reader)

----------


## liwanag

huge mistakes dc made in the 90's

https://www.cbr.com/huge-mistakes-dc-made-in-the-90s/

see #15

----------


## Johnny

I guess I should be surprised it's rated this low, but I'm really not given the authors writing these articles seem to have some unrelenting hate boner towards Hal Jordan. I'm sure in some sick fucking way they actually enjoyed what ET did to Hal. No wonder they rate it as the smallest mistake on the list.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Anyone notice Gil's hair?

Things that make you go....hmmmmmm.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think Hal is a wonderfully complex character when done right, which has been happening less and less often over the years. A lot of people seem surprised reading HJGLC #31 that Hal actually does have some depth to him. I think that's a sign he isn't written that well very often when good characterization comes as a surprise


Many may not agree with me, but I blame that on Geoff Johns.

Hal should never engage in navel gazing, but he ain't no meathead, either.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


She betta be glad Hal does not hang with Prince (RIP).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This is truly a classic cover.

What is Hal trying to sell to MM?

On a side note, I always loved how Superman had two sets of friends: the LoSH was a teen, and the JLA as an adult.

----------


## TheCape

@Johnny
Cool image man.

----------


## Johnny

> @Johnny
> Cool image man.


Bolland is a legend bruh. Shame he hasn't really drawn GL other than some cool covers like this.

----------


## TheCape

I would buy any book that has Bolland's art, no matter how good or crappy is.

----------


## j9ac9k

Does anyone know if Hal features at all in either of the "Metal" tie-ins that come out today? ("Flash" and "Justice League").  I'm all digital now and it's stuff like this that makes me miss being able to flip through an issue on the stands to see whether or not it's worth getting...  :Smile:

----------


## Jekyll

> Does anyone know if Hal features at all in either of the "Metal" tie-ins that come out today? ("Flash" and "Justice League").  I'm all digital now and it's stuff like this that makes me miss being able to flip through an issue on the stands to see whether or not it's worth getting...


He was in a few panels in both issues. I wouldn't say featured, more like appeared.

----------


## Jekyll

[QUOTE=FlashFreak;3205524]He was in a few panels in both issues. I wouldn't say featured, more like appeared.

----------


## vartox

> Does anyone know if Hal features at all in either of the "Metal" tie-ins that come out today? ("Flash" and "Justice League").  I'm all digital now and it's stuff like this that makes me miss being able to flip through an issue on the stands to see whether or not it's worth getting...


He was in a couple pages of the JL issue. I think next week is the Metal tie in issue of HJGLC so we should  see him in action  :Smile:

----------


## Güicho

> 


Love that!
Jordan's original Light Brigade was fantastic build up arc.



> I like this image... Source?


Full size & link to the artist - https://anklesnsocks.deviantart.com/...orps-204132617





> I would have been happy with that animation style for the doomed animated series.


Would have looked great!

----------


## Johnny

Venditti: "_Dawnbreaker has the power-set, obviously, with the ring and the ability to build constructs and ability to fly, but there is nothing thats going to negate what Hals true power is and thats his willpower, his ability to overcome great fear. Hes seen horrible, terrible things, up to and including the death of his own father, so he has the confidence to know that he has pushed through those things. For Dawnbreaker to put him in a cage and turn out the lights and try to scare him with spooky voices  for Hal, thats almost funny. It was a great issue to write in getting to put those two up against each other. Bruce Wayne can have all of the strategy that he wants, but you cant make somebody afraid that doesnt get afraid, someone who can overcome fear. Thats an interesting story to tell._"

----------


## Güicho

> I miss Carol being a regular character in a GL book. Sometimes I forget how ahead of her time her character was when she was first created. I never get tired of their banter.


As conceived and when done right,  Carol Ferris should be; not only a star-pilot in her own right, but the Richard Branson (heading Virgin Galactic) analogue of the DCU. On the cutting edge of self-entrepreneur and aerospace engineering. 
Add her complex secret identity,  and power, she could be one of the more compelling characters  in the DCU.
Yet they seem to have no idea who she is,  or what to do with her.

----------


## TooFlyToFail

> Venditti: "_Dawnbreaker has the power-set, obviously, with the ring and the ability to build constructs and ability to fly, but there is nothing that’s going to negate what Hal’s true power is and that’s his willpower, his ability to overcome great fear. He’s seen horrible, terrible things, up to and including the death of his own father, so he has the confidence to know that he has pushed through those things. For Dawnbreaker to put him in a cage and turn out the lights and try to scare him with spooky voices — for Hal, that’s almost funny. It was a great issue to write in getting to put those two up against each other. Bruce Wayne can have all of the strategy that he wants, but you can’t make somebody afraid that doesn’t get afraid, someone who can overcome fear. That’s an interesting story to tell._"


That's how you know that he didn't read the one-shot. He's reducing the Dawnbreaker to just fear. The Dawnbreaker, if anything, has shown willpower just as, if not greater, than Hal, in being able to bend the ring to his will. The reason why Bruce getting a GL ring was scary wasn't just his mind, but his insane will plus his mind. In fact these one-shots, minus Murder Machine, has been all about how far Bruce's will to win can push him (or her) to achieve victory.

----------


## Güicho

> Venditti: "_Dawnbreaker has the power-set, obviously, with the ring and the ability to build constructs and ability to fly, but there is nothing that’s going to negate what Hal’s true power is and that’s his willpower, his ability to overcome great fear. He’s seen horrible, terrible things, up to and including the death of his own father, so he has the confidence to know that he has pushed through those things. For Dawnbreaker to put him in a cage and turn out the lights and try to scare him with spooky voices — for Hal, that’s almost funny. It was a great issue to write in getting to put those two up against each other. Bruce Wayne can have all of the strategy that he wants, but you can’t make somebody afraid that doesn’t get afraid, someone who can overcome fear. That’s an interesting story to tell._"


Well put, this guy gets Jordan here.




> all about how far Bruce's will to win can push him (or her) to achieve victory.


Yeah that's Jordan's story, not Bruce Wayne's,  the ring recognized it in Jordan and  manifests exactly that through him.
Bruce Wayne is more about in the shadows planing ahead to "achieve victory"

----------


## TooFlyToFail

> Well put, this guy gets Jordan here.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's Jordan's story, not Bruce Wayne's,  the ring recognized it in Jordan and  manifests exactly that through him.
> Bruce Wayne is more about in the shadows planing ahead to "achieve victory"


Um, the Dawnbreaker story has the ring choose him, and his willpower is manifested through him overriding the ring.

Again, it's basically Immovable Willpower vs Ultimate Willpower. So reducing this Bruce to fear makes no sense.

----------


## Johnny

Hal's willpower is anything but immovable, he created a ring out of his own willpower and has overcame the limitations of the ring plenty of times before, so the "ultimate" willpower pertains as much to him as it does to the Dawnbreaker. With that being said, I can see your argument about Dawnbreaker being somewhat nerfed. Bruce is being portrayed as being better than everyone else all the time anyway, he can do a job once or twice, and that's not even him technically.

----------


## j9ac9k

I would hope that the Dawnbreaker is a real challenge of some kind.  It shouldn't be as easy as Venditti makes it out to be - that's no fun.  I always liked seeing Hal overcome a difficult situation, not just see him grit his teeth and willpower through everything.

----------


## Frontier

> Venditti: "_Dawnbreaker has the power-set, obviously, with the ring and the ability to build constructs and ability to fly, but there is nothing that’s going to negate what Hal’s true power is and that’s his willpower, his ability to overcome great fear. He’s seen horrible, terrible things, up to and including the death of his own father, so he has the confidence to know that he has pushed through those things. For Dawnbreaker to put him in a cage and turn out the lights and try to scare him with spooky voices — for Hal, that’s almost funny. It was a great issue to write in getting to put those two up against each other. Bruce Wayne can have all of the strategy that he wants, but you can’t make somebody afraid that doesn’t get afraid, someone who can overcome fear. That’s an interesting story to tell._"


Can we count this as another time Hal one-punched Batman  :Wink: .

----------


## vartox

> As conceived and when done right,  Carol Ferris should be; not only a star-pilot in her own right, but the Richard Branson (heading Virgin Galactic) analogue of the DCU. On the cutting edge of self-entrepreneur and aerospace engineering. 
> Add her complex secret identity,  and power, she could be one of the more compelling characters  in the DCU.
> Yet they seem to have no idea who she is,  or what to do with her.


I would love nothing more than to see a story where Carol is using her ability to visit other planets to learn about their space tech and using it to give her own company back home an advantage. I like it when Carol is portrayed as being a good businesswoman and actually caring about her company  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I would love nothing more than to see a story where Carol is using her ability to visit other planets to learn about their space tech and using it to give her own company back home an advantage. I like it when Carol is portrayed as being a good businesswoman and actually caring about her company


Or showing how being a Star Sapphire, even an involuntary one, can impact Ferris Air. 

I mean there was a long stretch where she was in space and away from the company that should have had some kind of impact, but we never got to see it because writers don't care about focusing on Carol and her life.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Love that!
> Jordan's original Light Brigade was fantastic build up arc.
> 
> Full size & link to the artist - https://anklesnsocks.deviantart.com/...orps-204132617
> 
> 
> 
> Would have looked great!


Sometimes I look at Sinestro's head....and think.....was his birth Cesarean?


I don't even want to think about Saint Walker.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Venditti: "_Dawnbreaker has the power-set, obviously, with the ring and the ability to build constructs and ability to fly, but there is nothing thats going to negate what Hals true power is and thats his willpower, his ability to overcome great fear. Hes seen horrible, terrible things, up to and including the death of his own father, so he has the confidence to know that he has pushed through those things. For Dawnbreaker to put him in a cage and turn out the lights and try to scare him with spooky voices  for Hal, thats almost funny. It was a great issue to write in getting to put those two up against each other. Bruce Wayne can have all of the strategy that he wants, but you cant make somebody afraid that doesnt get afraid, someone who can overcome fear. Thats an interesting story to tell._"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Or showing how being a Star Sapphire, even an involuntary one, can impact Ferris Air. 
> 
> I mean there was a long stretch where she was in space and away from the company that should have had some kind of impact, but we never got to see it because writers don't care about focusing on Carol and her life.


Yeah, I'd love to see how handled her two worlds.

She would probably pick a few qualified & loyal people to run the company during her absences.

Perhaps she gave Tom a promotion.

Tony Stark did that with James Rhodes back in the 1990's.

----------


## phantom1592

> Yeah, I'd love to see how handled her two worlds.
> 
> She would probably pick a few qualified & loyal people to run the company during her absences.
> 
> Perhaps she gave Tom a promotion.
> 
> Tony Stark did that with James Rhodes back in the 1990's.


That's the kind of thing that bugs me a lot. Tom is a mechanic... He's a great mechanic. If they want to elevate him to a designer or engineer...  something that's actually in his wheelhouse, Awesome.  Same with Rhodes. He was ex-military bodyguard... In no way shape or form do these skills translate to 'Running an international corporation'.  The only qualifications they have for that kind of thing is 'buddies with the boss'.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

You don't dig the cliche of Tom & Rhodey are working class blokes with inherently great insight on the human condition, naturally have BS radars where they can navigate away from corporate slime balls, and recognize the noble yet flawed protagonists?

It is kind of on the nose, but I just say "it's comics".

I just look at it as the same "logic" where a hero can achieve victory after a night of fighting evil, and still report to work the next day, with zero signs of emotional trauma.

----------


## j9ac9k

> ... In no way shape or form do these skills translate to 'Running an international corporation'. The only qualifications they have for that kind of thing is 'buddies with the boss'.


Welcome to corporate america!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

^^^Post of the day.^^^

----------


## Johnny

> Welcome to corporate america!!


lol  :Big Grin:  If Peter Parker who worked as a freelance photographer his entire adult life, can become a billionaire CEO, then anyone can. American dream and all that jazz.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> lol  *If Peter Parker who worked as a freelance photographer his entire adult life, can become a billionaire CEO, then anyone can.* American dream and all that jazz.


Please don't remind me  :Stick Out Tongue: .

It would be kind of hilarious if we find out Carol's got a will that lists Hal as the one she wants to take over Ferris Air in case anything happened to her. It's not like she has any family left to do it.

----------


## silly

> Please don't remind me .
> 
> It would be kind of hilarious if we find out Carol's got a will that lists Hal as the one she wants to take over Ferris Air in case anything happened to her. It's not like she has any family left to do it.


Did'nt Carol have a brother?

----------


## Frontier

> Did'nt Carol have a brother?


Uh...did she  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## phantom1592

> You don't dig the cliche of Tom & Rhodey are working class blokes with inherently great insight on the human condition, naturally have BS radars where they can navigate away from corporate slime balls, and recognize the noble yet flawed protagonists?
> 
> It is kind of on the nose, but I just say "it's comics".
> 
> I just look at it as the same "logic" where a hero can achieve victory after a night of fighting evil, and still report to work the next day, with zero signs of emotional trauma.


Nope, Never a fan. Spider-man could NEVER run a business like that. Old school Spidey books showed just how much trouble he had 'doing it all'. Running a corporation should be a full time Job. Unless you're tony stark... and even he's lost his company a dozen times or so. Working class blokes with BS radar won't replace a business degree and navigating millions of dollars.





> Did'nt Carol have a brother?


I... don't remember one. Frankly the early relationships between Carol and her father Carl really struck me as Carl WISHING he had a son and raising Carol like she was an only child. There was a 'You have to run the company because I have no one else' kind of vibe...

Maybe they introduced one later... but 'Coast City Blew Up' is pretty quick answer for any supporting cast you don't want to deal with anymore...

----------


## Johnny

> If there was some bullcrap Mephisto deal where I had to drop every other title from my reading list including HJ&GLC to get a series starring Carol, I would take that deal with no regrets (as long as Venditti isn't writing it).


Damn, when you go off on how DC handles Carol, you almost sound like me when I go off on how WB treats Hal.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

If I remember correctly, EVS recently said he was going to do another 4-issue arc. I think he is slated to draw the post-Zod arc.

----------


## silly

> Uh...did she ?


Silly me. I've always imagined there was a Carl Jr. running around Coast City.

----------


## Elmo



----------


## Frontier

> 


Please tell me that's not Carol in Kyle's arms...

"...But I can at least find it in my heart to forgive him. At least until he actually comes back to life and then I'll just be a giant tool to him"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Ohhh we got the thread to page #666.

----------


## vartox

> If I remember correctly, EVS recently said he was going to do another 4-issue arc. I think he is slated to draw the post-Zod arc.


I think he'd probably mention if he was off the book. He seems pretty intent on sticking around as long as possible.




> Please tell me that's not Carol in Kyle's arms...
> 
> "...But I can at least find it in my heart to forgive him. At least until he actually comes back to life and then I'll just be a giant tool to him" .


Thankfully that's Donna Troy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vartox

Oh hey, it is page 666. Little late for Halloween but a scary Spectre Hal:

----------


## silly

> Oh hey, it is page 666. Little late for Halloween but a scary Spectre Hal:


I couldnt find the image, but the scary Hal I remember was when he withered Black Hand's hand.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Silly me. I've always imagined there was a Carl Jr. running around Coast City.


I know of a Carl's Jr.  Any relation?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Metal has been an surprisingly good event so far. The "Bats Out of Hell" crossover is cool, can't to wait to see our boy kick Dawnbreaker's ass.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Wally with his head down is pretty heartbreaking. Where was Roy?

Is the guy between Kal & Kyle supposed to be John?

Is that Guy behind Wally?

Bruce is so emo over Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ohhh we got the thread to page #666.


For some reason, Hal looks more like he's pulling a prank.

While I hated the story, the original cover is best at displaying a good man's fall from grace & sanity.



I think the eyes being visible really tells what's going on here.

Perhaps eyes really are the windows to the soul.

----------


## Johnny

Yep, the original cover clearly tells you this guy is off his rocker. While Ivan Reis deliberately made the character look a bit more cartoony than menacing in his reiteration, since Hal wasn't a bad guy anymore and he had just put a yellow ring on. I liked the explanation that he could use the ring and resist its influence due to his prior exposure to the yellow impurity.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Wally with his head down is pretty heartbreaking. Where was Roy?
> 
> Is the guy between Kal & Kyle supposed to be John?
> 
> Is that Guy behind Wally?
> 
> Bruce is so emo over Hal.


All good questions.  This was a strange time in the DCU if I recall.  I don't think that's Oliver next to Flash.  He was replaced by a younger version.  Would've been more heartbreaking if it was Barry but he was in the midst of his 11 year hiatus at the time.

Yes, that's John.  And probably Guy too.  At the time, Kyle was the only GL.  Guy was... something else.  He had the yellow ring for a while.  Then that whole warrior thing.  So I'm not sure.

"I'll never understand what happened?" seriously Batman?  You're whole thing is being tempted to cross the line into darkness.  And you don't understand?

----------


## Frontier

I just noticed Captain Atom is saluting Hal. That's kind of cool  :Smile: .

----------


## Güicho

> Ohhh we got the thread to page #666.


Let's close out Hal Jordan 666 celebration  with this image...



And bring in page 667! 

Plus we got a post #10,000 coming up, somebody make it count!

----------


## Frontier

I feel like we're due a good Hal vs. Atrocitus rematch soon...

----------


## vartox

> All good questions.  This was a strange time in the DCU if I recall.  I don't think that's Oliver next to Flash.  He was replaced by a younger version.  Would've been more heartbreaking if it was Barry but he was in the midst of his 11 year hiatus at the time.
> 
> Yes, that's John.  And probably Guy too.  At the time, Kyle was the only GL.  Guy was... something else.  He had the yellow ring for a while.  Then that whole warrior thing.  So I'm not sure.


 Yep, that's Connor Hawke next to Flash, Ollie was dead by this point. Barry was also dead, so neither of Hal's BFFs were alive for his funeral  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Guy had used a yellow Qwardian ring he'd stolen off Sinestro's corpse after GL #25, but after Emerald Twilight only Kyle was allowed to have a ring so Guy got shapeshifting powers instead and went around as Warrior.




> I just noticed Captain Atom is saluting Hal. That's kind of cool .


I never noticed that before, that's a nice detail!

----------


## silly

> Let's close out Hal Jordan 666 celebration  with this image...
> 
> 
> 
> And bring in page 667! 
> 
> Plus we got a post #10,000 coming up, somebody make it count!


post #10,000! what a heavy responsibility.

----------


## Elmo



----------


## liwanag

no wonder green lantern hasn't been announced yet in dceu justice league.

----------


## Johnny

^^ Well, apparently the Marvel/DC crossover is happening sooner than we thought!

I don't care about post #10000 by the way. lol

"I'm looking for the least possible amount of responsibility".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yep, the original cover clearly tells you this guy is off his rocker. While Ivan Reis deliberately made the character look a bit more cartoony than menacing in his reiteration, since Hal wasn't a bad guy anymore and he had just put a yellow ring on. I liked the explanation that he could use the ring and resist its influence due to his prior exposure to the yellow impurity.


With the way Ivan drew Hal (who looks like he's having fun), I could easily see our hero jokingly putting those rings on in front of Barry, Oliver, & Bruce.

Oliver might laugh.

Barry might gasp.

Bruce would throw a fit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> All good questions.  This was a strange time in the DCU if I recall.  I don't think that's Oliver next to Flash.  He was replaced by a younger version.  Would've been more heartbreaking if it was Barry but he was in the midst of his 11 year hiatus at the time.
> 
> Yes, that's John.  And probably Guy too.  At the time, Kyle was the only GL.  Guy was... something else.  He had the yellow ring for a while.  Then that whole warrior thing.  So I'm not sure.
> 
> "I'll never understand what happened?" seriously Batman?  You're whole thing is being tempted to cross the line into darkness.  And you don't understand?


Bruce carried a serious thing for Hal during the Parallax years.

I sometime think Bruce's "thing" for Hal's corruption might be an example of emotional immaturity. He's like a child who can't cope with change.

It was weird when it seemed that Hal carried some sort of thing for Bruce after the first Rebirth.

Perhaps that was due to the two of them being the hottest properties at DC during that time, and Johns wanted to capitalize on that.

----------


## Güicho

> I don't care about post #10000 by the way. lol
> 
> "I'm looking for the least possible amount of responsibility".


Probably someone will use it to post some goofy Hal fail gif....









 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I just noticed Captain Atom is saluting Hal. That's kind of cool .


I would not mind if the patriotic, military JL (Atom, Hal, John Stewart, etc.) members had a team-up.

Throw in Oliver as the wild card on that adventure.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Let's close out Hal Jordan 666 celebration  with this image...
> 
> 
> 
> And bring in page 667! 
> 
> Plus we got a post #10,000 coming up, somebody make it count!


Damn....just look at the contrast of the two images!!!

That is some night & day stuff....

----------


## Güicho

> I would not mind if the patriotic, military JL (Atom, Hal, John Stewart, etc.) members had a team-up.


Add Skyrocket!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I remember an old CBR article that showed how often Hal would bump his head.

Hal's not a playa...he just crashes...a lot.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Probably someone will use it to post some goofy Hal fail gif....


Now I have Jim Ross yelling in my head: Oh My Gawd, he's opening up can of whoop ass on GL!!!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Add Skyrocket!


That's brilliant!!!

No need to make it a complete sausage feast.

----------


## Johnny

> Probably someone will use it to post some goofy Hal fail gif....

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Disclaimer: I haven't read HJ&GLC 32 yet

A couple things about Venditti... first, his run on GL is starting to read like a Michael Bay movie.  Lots of action scenes with some plot peppered in between.  We got a mini (very mini) taste of a 'For the Man Who Has Everything' type story but Hal was in and out of his dream so quick that you don't really get the sense that it meant anything to him.  I almost felt like Superman had a more profound experience and we didn't even see his dream.  I know it would be a little hacky to reuse the fantasy life premise, but even so, I kinda wouldn't mind if it went on for 2 more issues digging deep into Hal's past and get some character growth in the process.  Instead we got - this is great - not real - ring, punch my way out of another problem.  But he probably had to cut it short to make room for the Metal tie in.

Second, Venditti absolutely abhors Carol.  Ever since he took over, he has gone out of his way to get her out of his book.  Starts with the poorly executed break up.  Then that meaningless "Maybe you'll find yourself someday" barfight issue.  And now this.  He's called off to duty just as he's about to knock on her door?  Seriously?  Now he decides to be hacky?  Pull that one out of the overused trope rolodex, did ya?  Amazing how the call doesn't come in when he's buying the flowers... or flying to her place... or 5 minutes after she lets him in the door.  And what is the emergency...? Evil Star causing trouble?  Evil Freaking Star?  Oh yeah, that's a big deal.  There's at least 6,000 other lanterns, ALL IN ONE PLACE, but you can't give me 1 goddamn hour?  Go fs$k yourself John.  I'm doing this... is what Hal shoulda said.  Although maybe that's slightly out of character.  I guess Hal, the man without fear, acting all nervous and almost apologetic outside Carol's door fits him more.

Woke up on the wrong side of the bean bag today.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but what's with the black box in the middle?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Oh, and...

----------


## Johnny

> I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but what's with the black box in the middle?


The Dawnbreaker turning the lights out while fighting Hal.

----------


## Johnny

Loved this panel. Uncle Hal should be on Earth more often.

----------


## Frontier

God I miss Hal on Earth and in Coast City  :Frown: .

----------


## HAN9000

HJGLC 32 is dumb. Hal had this great speech to the Dawnbreaker and in conclusion he said "I can stop you because you never could fly with me". What's the logic in that? Did Venditti think that line out when he was drunk or did he just want to show off "look I've done my work I've read the classic comic written by Darwyn Cooke and Geoff Johns"?
And I hate he let Hal boast so much. The same as what Hal said to Kyle about "I'm the greatest Green Lantern I've done so many great things blahblah". Venditti truly don't understand what's the meaning of "show, don't tell". Or maybe he only want to hand over a script before deadline and get paid, whatever the quality of the script is.

----------


## HAN9000

> Disclaimer: I haven't read HJ&GLC 32 yet
> 
> A couple things about Venditti... first, his run on GL is starting to read like a Michael Bay movie.  Lots of action scenes with some plot peppered in between.  We got a mini (very mini) taste of a 'For the Man Who Has Everything' type story but Hal was in and out of his dream so quick that you don't really get the sense that it meant anything to him.  I almost felt like Superman had a more profound experience and we didn't even see his dream.  I know it would be a little hacky to reuse the fantasy life premise, but even so, I kinda wouldn't mind if it went on for 2 more issues digging deep into Hal's past and get some character growth in the process.  Instead we got - this is great - not real - ring, punch my way out of another problem.  But he probably had to cut it short to make room for the Metal tie in.


Hal was possessed by the black mercy in v4. That was a much more powerful and touching story.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This is a great image to use when trolls are on the loose.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Loved this panel. Uncle Hal should be on Earth more often.





> God I miss Hal on Earth and in Coast City .


Yeah, I'm not sure what new ground can be covered with Hal in space 24/7.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> HJGLC 32 is dumb. Hal had this great speech to the Dawnbreaker and in conclusion he said "I can stop you because you never could fly with me". What's the logic in that? Did Venditti think that line out when he was drunk or did he just want to show off "look I've done my work I've read the classic comic written by Darwyn Cooke and Geoff Johns"?
> And I hate he let Hal boast so much. The same as what Hal said to Kyle about "I'm the greatest Green Lantern I've done so many great things blahblah". Venditti truly don't understand what's the meaning of "show, don't tell". Or maybe he only want to hand over a script before deadline and get paid, whatever the quality of the script is.


It was an odd transition going from Hal whisking off to space at the end of 31 then opening on Coast City at the beginning of 32.  I know it's different timing, but just felt disjointed and that's how his writing has seemed lately.  Well, it's always been weak, I'm just noticing it more now.  Also I agree, he almost makes Hal sound like a dick with all his boasting.  All he needs is a Russian hacker and he could run for president.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal was possessed by the black mercy in v4. That was a much more powerful and touching story.


It's been a while since I read a powerful and touching GL story.

----------


## Johnny

By the marvelous @SkylerAnderton.

----------


## jbmasta

> The Dawnbreaker turning the lights out while fighting Hal.


Wasn't Hal strobing, so that the light couldn't be sucked away be Dawnbreaker? It's a good horror movie lighting technique, and one you don't want be caught in with Weeping Angels.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Wasn't Hal strobing, so that the light couldn't be sucked away be Dawnbreaker? It's a good horror movie lighting technique, and one you don't want be caught in with Weeping Angels.


And you only have to draw half as many panels...  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Who's the artist?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wasn't Hal strobing, so that the light couldn't be sucked away be Dawnbreaker? It's a good horror movie lighting technique, and one you don't want be caught in with *Weeping Angels*.


I really hate those monsters.

Speaking of which, what incarnation of the Doctor would Hal get along best with?

I would really love a team-up between Hal & Captain Jack Harkness. Those two could be twin brothers from different mothers, imo.

Given that, I think Hal would get along great with the 10th Doctor.

Hal is not too different than Jaime, so I can see Hal and the 2nd Doctor being fun to watch.

I see Guy Gardner & the 6th Doctor being BFF.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal should gone the John Cusack route, and used his ring to create a boom box playing Peter Gabriel's "In your eyes".



Long live the 1980's.

----------


## Johnny

Great, now I have to watch an 80s romantic flick. Thanks Mr. Shaw.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of the 1980s, here is a weird thought I would only express online due to anonymity:

I once thought Huey Lewis kinda looked like Hal, and could play him alongside Christopher Reeves.



Hey, I was kid in the 1980's, and that was when I discovered Green Lantern. I also thought Eddie Murphy could be John Stewart. Looking back, I'd cast Rowdy Roddy Piper as Guy Gardner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Great, now I have to watch an 80s romantic flick. Thanks Mr. Shaw.


If RV is gonna use old romantic tropes, he might as well go all in, and recycle the really good stuff.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Darn it, John...



> 


Where is this from?

----------


## Johnny

It was a flashback during the early Johns run. Not sure about the specific issue tho.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Given what we now know about sexual harassment, and the current climate of men being exposed....I'm really glad Hal does not work at Ferris anymore.

I would hate for some (pro-Hal or Anti-Hal) writer to make that era....political.

I don't think Hal was harassing his boss, but I prefer they just keep it as Hal leaving the company in order to date Carol.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I love the GL mythos.

But when I think about, a lot of writers introduced a lot of questionable stories to the canon.

It is even more weird that like Batman, GL continuity has survived one Crisis after the next.

Hal's dating habits, Guy's head injuries, and even John using racially charged language & and being responsible for the destruction of planets (yet never suffering  more than a guilty conscience) should be revised or deleted.

I kinda see where Kyle, and even Jess & Simon, can be seen as fresh starts, free of baggage.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


I'm still scratching my head on this.  Is the Evil Star thing real?  Or is that just supposed to be the generic duty calls Hal, time to go?  I'm probably over thinking this.  Why is this something super urgent for Hal anyway?  Why not the GL of sector 1103?  And what's the point of showing us this?  What are we supposed to learn about Hal, that the most willful person in the universe does whatever John tells him?  The past few issues with his ghost dad and this one with dream Carol all push him to reconnect with his Earth ties.  It seemed like a big deal, he blew off Supes to do this.  Now we're almost back to square one with Hal being all business all space cop.  I guess it's Venditti's way of saying Hey this is why Hal isn't on Earth so stop bugging me about it nerds.  At least he didn't show some random dude in there with her.

----------


## Frontier

> Given what we now know about sexual harassment, and the current climate of men being exposed....I'm really glad Hal does not work at Ferris anymore.
> 
> I would hate for some (pro-Hal or Anti-Hal) writer to make that era....political.
> 
> I don't think Hal was harassing his boss, but I prefer they just keep it as Hal leaving the company in order to date Carol.


I mean, Hal's a massive flirt, but I don't think he would ever approach or touch a woman without their permission. 

Maybe kiss them spur of the moment, but that's about it (and women also do this as well). 



> I'm still scratching my head on this.  Is the Evil Star thing real?  Or is that just supposed to be the generic duty calls Hal, time to go?  I'm probably over thinking this.  Why is this something super urgent for Hal anyway?  Why not the GL of sector 1103?  And what's the point of showing us this?  What are we supposed to learn about Hal, that the most willful person in the universe does whatever John tells him?  The past few issues with his ghost dad and this one with dream Carol all push him to reconnect with his Earth ties.  It seemed like a big deal, he blew off Supes to do this.  Now we're almost back to square one with Hal being all business all space cop.  I guess it's Venditti's way of saying Hey this is why Hal isn't on Earth so stop bugging me about it nerds.  At least he didn't show some random dude in there with her.


Evil Star was teased a while back in that flash-forward, and Hal is pretty loyal to John and doesn't want to undercut his command.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm still scratching my head on this.  Is the Evil Star thing real?  Or is that just supposed to be the generic duty calls Hal, time to go?  I'm probably over thinking this.  Why is this something super urgent for Hal anyway?  Why not the GL of sector 1103?  And what's the point of showing us this?  What are we supposed to learn about Hal, that the most willful person in the universe does whatever John tells him?  The past few issues with his ghost dad and this one with dream Carol all push him to reconnect with his Earth ties.  It seemed like a big deal, he blew off Supes to do this.  Now we're almost back to square one with Hal being all business all space cop.  I guess it's Venditti's way of saying Hey this is why Hal isn't on Earth so stop bugging me about it nerds.  At least he didn't show some random dude in there with her.


It is weird that writers keep revisiting the Hal is too busy being GL to be with Carol saga.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Evil Star was teased a while back in that flash-forward, and Hal is pretty loyal to John and doesn't want to undercut his command.


Yeah I remember that flash forward.  Again, maybe it's just how the metal issue drops and adds this detour to the story, but if it was a big deal then page 1 of #32 shoulda shown Hal & Evil Star go at it.  I didn't get a real sense of urgency.  I know ASAP was in bold... but there was no "Hal in ten seconds a bomb... supernova... millions of Whatevertonians will die..."  It's not about Hal defying John.  Hal can still go deal with ES.  I just don't get why he can't do it in an hour or two.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It is weird that writers keep revisiting the Hal is too busy being GL to be with Carol saga.


Cause this is rebirth and everything old is new again....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I mean, Hal's a massive flirt, but I don't think he would ever approach or touch a woman without their permission. 
> 
> Maybe kiss them spur of the moment, but that's about it (and women also do this as well).


I totally agree with you. 

I think Hal is a charmer with mostly good & honorable intentions. However, we both know some writers have agendas, and will introduce PIS to make a statement. I have never been a fan of lady-killer Hal because some writers go overboard with that (having a one night stand without knowing a woman's name, the superhero threesome, & knocking boots with Cowgirl who was a POW due to him leaving his ring behind). We still have the Arisia & Guy's fiance thing, too. I would hate for some writer to think: "Hal is a pig, let's make a _very special episode_ story out of it." I don't want Hal going out like Hank Pym & Scott Summers when it comes to romantic relationships.

While I'm not the biggest Geoff Johns fan, he does deserve an award for his brilliant Parallax retcon. 

I like to think Hal clearly paid his dues with social relevancy during the Hard Traveling Heroes saga.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Evil Star was teased a while back in that flash-forward, and *Hal is pretty loyal to John and doesn't want to undercut his command.*


Hal still owes John for living under his roof (with a girlfriend in tow) for free back in the 1980's.

Just imagine if that dirty little secret was ever exposed.....

Hal did the right thing with prioritizing.

Man...that needs to be retconned too.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cause this is rebirth and everything old is new again....


I wish I had a comeback for that.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## KNIGHT OF THE LAKE

> I love the GL mythos.
> 
> But when I think about, a lot of writers introduced a lot of questionable stories to the canon.
> 
> It is even more weird that like Batman, GL continuity has survived one Crisis after the next.
> 
> Hal's dating habits, Guy's head injuries, and even John using racially charged language & and being responsible for the destruction of planets (yet never suffering  more than a guilty conscience) should be revised or deleted.
> 
> I kinda see where Kyle, and even Jess & Simon, can be seen as fresh starts, free of baggage.


Johns rebooted and revised GL before Flashpoint. It was the cleanest continuity in DC

----------


## vartox

> I'm still scratching my head on this.  Is the Evil Star thing real?  Or is that just supposed to be the generic duty calls Hal, time to go?  I'm probably over thinking this.  Why is this something super urgent for Hal anyway?  Why not the GL of sector 1103?  And what's the point of showing us this?  What are we supposed to learn about Hal, that the most willful person in the universe does whatever John tells him?  The past few issues with his ghost dad and this one with dream Carol all push him to reconnect with his Earth ties.  It seemed like a big deal, he blew off Supes to do this.  Now we're almost back to square one with Hal being all business all space cop.  I guess it's Venditti's way of saying Hey this is why Hal isn't on Earth so stop bugging me about it nerds.  At least he didn't show some random dude in there with her.


Gotta milk that suspense I guess! I admit I we entirely suspecting some  random guy to pop up in the window. I guess this is just Venditti trying to drag out the possibility of Hal and Carol getting together again since 60+ issues apparently hasn't been long enough to ignore it. She is supposed to show up again within the next few issues so who knows  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Johns rebooted and revised GL before Flashpoint. It was the cleanest continuity in DC


I know Johns got rid of a lot of Gerald Jones' stuff (which is a good thing nowadays).

A lot of stuff just was not mentioned ever again. The problem with that is one never knows when a writer struggling for a story, brings up an old skeleton back into continuity.

I still don't know how Hal met Guy & John, assuming the Silver Age stuff was removed.

In regards to John Stewart, in a Geoff written story, Hal's inner monologue indicated that he wanted to punch him during their initial meeting, but eventually grew to like & respect him as they alike in questioning authority (I think). Reading the Silver Age meeting, I can honestly see why Hal would want to punch John, initially.

My memory is horrible, but I don't know how that monologue gels with Geoff's revised origin of Hal apparently first meeting John in a bar fight between the Air Force & the Marines before poor Abin crashed on Earth.

Silver age John Stewart & Marine Corps John are almost two different people. I can't see Marine Corps John calling anyone "whitey".

I would love to see the history between Hal & Guy explored. A lot of what made Guy...well...Guy was his history & animosity with Hal. I'm not sure if the silver age & 80's stuff is still canon, or an updated story was presented under my nose.

Are Hal & Guy simply a case of two ultra alpha males clashing (like in the excellent GLTAS)? Or did Gardner have a legitimate, or irrational reason for butting heads with Jordan (like the faulty Lantern battery & fiance triangle)?

If anyone can enlighten me, please do so.

Damn, I love these ring slingers, and their wacky shared history.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Gotta milk that suspense I guess! I admit I we entirely suspecting some  random guy to pop up in the window. I guess this is just Venditti trying to drag out the possibility of Hal and Carol getting together again since 60+ issues apparently hasn't been long enough to ignore it. She is supposed to show up again within the next few issues so who knows


I don't even think he's trying to drag it out because that implies that there's eventually a final destination to reach.  I think Venditti is already at his final destination.  He wants this status quo and will go out of his way to avoid changing it.  That's why Hal is starting to feel stale IMO.  Same old same old.  Maybe Carol will pop in again around #35 or 36.  The cynic in me doubts it'll be anything good though.

I know there's a lot of Venditti support but I think a change might be good.  Don't worry, we're not getting one this year.  Maybe 2019.  But you look at Green Lanterns.  There's opinions both ways on Humphries but the fact is that book was stagnating.  I'm not saying Seeley is better, but he is different and it's noticable in his first issues.  I'm honestly mildly intrigued.  Plus he gave Simon a much needed bump since he's been living in Jess' shadow for most of Hump's run.  It's just different, and that's what Hal needs.  A different voice.  I don't care who.  I really don't.  Yeah, could be worse and if it is then DC fires that guy and brings someone else in.  But to me, at least getting Venditti off the book would be a proactive move on DC's part and shows me that they actually give a crap about it.

----------


## Johnny

I'm surprised Venditti stuck around this long. He's been on GL for at least 60+ issues now and that's no joke for today's standards. Gone are the days when creators write the same book for years, unless it's a best-selling title, yet DC seems to really like Venditti for some reason. I don't think I dislike his writing that much, but I agree it definitely feels uneventful most of the time.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm surprised Venditti stuck around this long. He's been on GL for at least 60+ issues now and that's no joke for today's standards. Gone are the days when creators write the same book for years, unless it's a best-selling title, yet DC seems to really like Venditti for some reason. I don't think I dislike his writing that much, but I agree it definitely feels uneventful most of the time.


It may just fall under the DC doesn't care about GL banner.  They just don't care enough to do anything that would improve it.  The title chugs along and holds at its sales numbers.  Low, but predicable.  Venditti manages to do just enough not to get fired.  He's probably a decent guy too.  Doesn't take jabs at the company like some others do.  Turns his crap in on time.  Works with others on these dumbass crossovers.  He doesn't give them a reason to fire him.  It's just, the product he makes has just been... ok.

----------


## vartox

> I don't even think he's trying to drag it out because that implies that there's eventually a final destination to reach.  I think Venditti is already at his final destination.  He wants this status quo and will go out of his way to avoid changing it.  That's why Hal is starting to feel stale IMO.  Same old same old.  Maybe Carol will pop in again around #35 or 36.  The cynic in me doubts it'll be anything good though.
> 
> I know there's a lot of Venditti support but I think a change might be good.  Don't worry, we're not getting one this year.  Maybe 2019.  But you look at Green Lanterns.  There's opinions both ways on Humphries but the fact is that book was stagnating.  I'm not saying Seeley is better, but he is different and it's noticable in his first issues.  I'm honestly mildly intrigued.  Plus he gave Simon a much needed bump since he's been living in Jess' shadow for most of Hump's run.  It's just different, and that's what Hal needs.  A different voice.  I don't care who.  I really don't.  Yeah, could be worse and if it is then DC fires that guy and brings someone else in.  But to me, at least getting Venditti off the book would be a proactive move on DC's part and shows me that they actually give a crap about it.


I know he didn't want to write Carol or Hal+Carol to begin with which is why we got that awful breakup as the very first thing he did, I'm not sure if he's changed his mind or if editorial said that he has to patch them up? If it was any other writer I'd assume that that scene in HJGLC #31 was the start of them getting back together but with Venditti I'm not so sure. He's done several scenes with Hal now that are basically going "Here's what Hal (and the reader) is missing out on in life!" but... there have been no steps taken to make any of those things happen. I don't know if those scenes are meant to be the start of a character arc with Hal (something that's been mostly absent from HJGLC), or if they're meant to establish the status quo and say "Hal will not get those things because he's in space all the time (and I don't want to write them)" and that's that. It's painful because I WANT to see more character stuff with Hal but I don't really think Venditti is interested. It's kind of painful to see reviews for the last few issues that have been Hal centric saying that they think he lacks character MOST of the time and Venditti is finally giving him some depth, rather than acknowledging Hal is a complex character that Venditti often doesn't bother giving depth to.

I was extremely disappointed when Rebirth creative teams were announced and Venditti was still writing Hal. I disliked most of his GL and I had very low expectations for HJGLC. HJGLC has been way, way better than I was expecting but I still don't think it's THAT good and it's still not really the book I want. It frequently comes close to doing things I want only to miss the mark in some key way. The last few issues have been more like things I want to see but if Hal doesn't get something resembling a character arc soon I think that's going to end up pretty unfulfilling. I was ready for a new writer on GL long before Rebirth and while HJGLC has beaten most of my (extremely low) expectations I still want someone new because at this point after 60+ issues I don't think Venditti is ever going to be what I want on GL  :Frown:

----------


## Margaret

> I would love to see the history between Hal & Guy explored. A lot of what made Guy...well...Guy was his history & animosity with Hal. I'm not sure if the silver age & 80's stuff is still canon, or an updated story was presented under my nose.
> 
> Are Hal & Guy simply a case of two ultra alpha males clashing (like in the excellent GLTAS)? Or did Gardner have a legitimate, or irrational reason for butting heads with Jordan (like the faulty Lantern battery & fiance triangle)?
> 
> If anyone can enlighten me, please do so.
> 
> Damn, I love these ring slingers, and their wacky shared history.


I don't think Hal and Guy are simply the case of 2 alpha males clashing, or at least, it shouldn't be. Other than Hal, Guy has been there the longest among the Earth lanterns and so their histories really go way back. If I'm not wrong, Guy first appeared when Hal learned that Abin Sur could have either chosen him or Guy but he only got the ring because he was closer (something I'm glad got retconned). Hal then went to meet this Guy person in his civilian identity and they hit it off pretty well.
GL_059-23.jpg
In Emerald Dawn II back in the 90s their history was told differently and turned out they first met when Hal got arrested for drunk driving (again, something I wouldn't miss being gone) and Guy was his caseworker. The reason Guy got the ring was because Hal was constantly away from Earth so the Guardians needed a backup. Nobody really liked Guy because he kept picking fights, had anger issues and yeah, was kind of a jerk. They wouldn't think of him as the real Lantern, so he challenged Hal to a fight; the winner got to keep the ring --> he lost.
Guy-Gardner-Reborn-1-1024x1008.jpg
There were panels here and there during Hal's tenure where Guy showed up. There was this one time Hal chose a mission somewhere far away in deep space or something to get some me-time and Guy just barged in because he thought Hal would be bored. But there are also a lot of panels in which Hal just ignored Guy or punched him in the face. Unlike modern interpretations, Hal was actually quite stoic and took his work seriously. Guy was the asshole in the League, who picked fight with Bats, constantly got under everyone's skin and made people go "where is Hal?". Guy was the one that was reckless and impulsive, so he got beat up a lot (though in his defense more often than not his bites are actually as loud as his barks). I think like most people, Hal finds Guy annoying and unprofessional, but if speaking as two men I think Hal seemed to like Guy. 
There is certainly some bad blood between them however. Guy is known for having the need to prove himself, and the fact that he was usually in Hal's shadow really didn't help. And then there's the thing with Parallax, so realistically speaking, Hal shouldn't be the first person Guy voted for when it comes to being trustworthy. Oh, and don't forget the mess surrounding Kari Limbo. So overall, my take on their relationship is that they are colleagues who grudgingly respect each other, who would go out for a drink together, doing fist bumps but are not so close they would call each other bros.

----------


## Johnny

God I love this image. No idea who the artist is, but I always remember it for some reason and just when I can't find it, suddenly facebook notifies me I had posted it two years ago. lol

----------


## liwanag

hal is at #5.

http://comicbook.com/2017/11/08/10-b...gue-members/#7

----------


## Johnny

Guess he found himself in the emerald space again.

----------


## vartox

> Guess he found himself in the emerald space again.


http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/video/...d-episode.html

It's a fun episode  :Smile:  the ending is a huge nod to GLTAS, too. 

(the black hair is a little hard to get used to)

----------


## Johnny

Can't see it. US only. Gotta wait till it airs on TV I guess. The black hair doesn't really bother me, what's weird is Hal looking so young on this show. He looks like he's in his mid-20s or something.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I know he didn't want to write Carol or Hal+Carol to begin with which is why we got that awful breakup as the very first thing he did, I'm not sure if he's changed his mind or if editorial said that he has to patch them up? If it was any other writer I'd assume that that scene in HJGLC #31 was the start of them getting back together but with Venditti I'm not so sure. He's done several scenes with Hal now that are basically going "Here's what Hal (and the reader) is missing out on in life!" but... there have been no steps taken to make any of those things happen. I don't know if those scenes are meant to be the start of a character arc with Hal (something that's been mostly absent from HJGLC), or if they're meant to establish the status quo and say "Hal will not get those things because he's in space all the time (and I don't want to write them)" and that's that. It's painful because *I WANT to see more character stuff with Hal but I don't really think Venditti is interested. It's kind of painful to see reviews for the last few issues that have been Hal centric saying that they think he lacks character MOST of the time and Venditti is finally giving him some depth, rather than acknowledging Hal is a complex character that Venditti often doesn't bother giving depth to.*
> 
> I was extremely disappointed when Rebirth creative teams were announced and Venditti was still writing Hal. I disliked most of his GL and I had very low expectations for HJGLC. *HJGLC has been way, way better than I was expecting but I still don't think it's THAT good and it's still not really the book I want. It frequently comes close to doing things I want only to miss the mark in some key way. The last few issues have been more like things I want to see but if Hal doesn't get something resembling a character arc soon I think that's going to end up pretty unfulfilling. I was ready for a new writer on GL long before Rebirth and while HJGLC has beaten most of my (extremely low) expectations I still want someone new because at this point after 60+ issues I don't think Venditti is ever going to be what I want on GL*


This is a great post.

When I think about it....is the problem the writer....or the editor?

If a writer is oblivious to the great points you are making, I would think an editor would connect the dots.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think Hal and Guy are simply the case of 2 alpha males clashing, or at least, it shouldn't be. Other than Hal, Guy has been there the longest among the Earth lanterns and so their histories really go way back. If I'm not wrong, Guy first appeared when Hal learned that Abin Sur could have either chosen him or Guy but he only got the ring because he was closer (something I'm glad got retconned). Hal then went to meet this Guy person in his civilian identity and they hit it off pretty well.
> GL_059-23.jpg
> In Emerald Dawn II back in the 90s their history was told differently and turned out they first met when Hal got arrested for drunk driving (again, something I wouldn't miss being gone) and Guy was his caseworker. The reason Guy got the ring was because Hal was constantly away from Earth so the Guardians needed a backup. Nobody really liked Guy because he kept picking fights, had anger issues and yeah, was kind of a jerk. They wouldn't think of him as the real Lantern, so he challenged Hal to a fight; the winner got to keep the ring --> he lost.
> Guy-Gardner-Reborn-1-1024x1008.jpg
> There were panels here and there during Hal's tenure where Guy showed up. There was this one time Hal chose a mission somewhere far away in deep space or something to get some me-time and Guy just barged in because he thought Hal would be bored. But there are also a lot of panels in which Hal just ignored Guy or punched him in the face. Unlike modern interpretations, Hal was actually quite stoic and took his work seriously. Guy was the asshole in the League, who picked fight with Bats, constantly got under everyone's skin and made people go "where is Hal?". Guy was the one that was reckless and impulsive, so he got beat up a lot (though in his defense more often than not his bites are actually as loud as his barks). I think like most people, Hal finds Guy annoying and unprofessional, but if speaking as two men I think Hal seemed to like Guy. 
> There is certainly some bad blood between them however. Guy is known for having the need to prove himself, and the fact that he was usually in Hal's shadow really didn't help. And then there's the thing with Parallax, so realistically speaking, Hal shouldn't be the first person Guy voted for when it comes to being trustworthy. Oh, and don't forget the mess surrounding Kari Limbo. So overall, my take on their relationship is that they are colleagues who grudgingly respect each other, who would go out for a drink together, doing fist bumps but are not so close they would call each other bros.


The continuity is a mess.

IIRC, Guy was normal (with anger issues he seemed able to control) until Hal unknowingly have him a faulty GL battery that exploded, and sent Gardner into the phantom zone. While presumed dead, Hal fell in love with Guy's fiance. Guy watched all that from the zone while his head injuries went unhealed. Hal & Kal-El saved Guy, but the had brain damage which explained his erratic behavior. Guy blamed Hal for the battery mishap, plus getting busy with his fiance.

Following his iconic one punch from Batman, another blow to the head returned Guy to his previous personality.

Speaking of which....it would have been fun if Guy ran into Mon-El in the phantom zone.

Given what we know of concussions from NFL players, and pro-wrestlers, I really think Guy's head trauma should be revisited (provided the 1980's stuff is still canon). Or, show that the Guardians were really heartless for not treating him when he became a GL full time.

Hal using the rope-a-dope to tire out Guy was genius! Geoff retconned it, but apparently Guy used his ring to stay in his physical prime while Hal aged naturally.

If Kyle is a cosmic Peter Parker, one could argue Guy is a weird cosmic amalgamation of Normal & Harry Osborn, lol!

But yeah, I miss smart Hal. I absolutely despise how writers seemed to blend Hal & Guy personalities when they were always meant to polar opposites.

I can see Hal & Guy being somewhat similar before they got rings (brave men with big hearts), but the paths their lives took after getting rings should always put them on opposite sides of the spectrum.

Hal's experiences should have only made him better, or more world-weary while Guy's experiences should always leave one pondering if he's truly lost it, or not.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> God I love this image. No idea who the artist is, but I always remember it for some reason and just when I can't find it, suddenly facebook notifies me I had posted it two years ago. lol


She got that look: Bro, you ain't gotta do that, just ask for my number.

At the same time, with the current climate in Hollywood, as his unofficial PR person, Hal doing that was purely an accident. I can see Guy doing that on purpose.

Also....I hope Hal keeps his eye on the road.....

Reminds me of those jerks that text & drive....

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal should gone the John Cusack route, and used his ring to create a boom box playing Peter Gabriel's "In your eyes".


Everybody loves that iconic scene, but does nobody remember that in the movie that move _totally failed?_  She doesn't even get out of bed....

----------


## j9ac9k

> I don't think Hal and Guy are simply the case of 2 alpha males clashing, or at least, it shouldn't be.... Nobody really liked Guy because he kept picking fights, had anger issues and yeah, was kind of a jerk.


Guy was given a ring despite his brain damage by renegade Guardians after they split based on how to address the original Crisis.  And then he also tried to murder Hal and John, so he was more than just a "jerk" when he was introduced.  They toned him down to simply being a jerk after his time on Malthus and he became a regular in the GLC title.

I never liked the Guy/Hal dynamic back then because Guy was always a jerk trying to get under Hal's skin and Hal was always the "elder statesman" who was serious and professional by contrast but also _ letting_ Guy get under his skin.  I'm glad they've moved on from that.

----------


## Frontier

This is pretty interesting: 




WB commissioned developers Double-Helix to develop a Justice League game to tie-in to the planned _Justice League: Mortal_ movie by George Miller.

Hal was the Green Lantern in it and the first level would've seen you play as him as he fights through Warworld and takes on Mongul. 

Sinestro was also in the game, and there was concept art for Star Sapphire but it appears she was never properly added to the game.

The story for the game was developed by the late, great, Dwayne McDuffie and Marv Wolfman. 

When _Justice League: Mortal_ fell through WB then had the developers shift gears to developing a tie-in game to the Green Lantern movie, which became _Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters_.

----------


## Johnny

Bad girl Carol.

----------


## Frontier

> Bad girl Carol.


"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Also one of the rare times Olivia D'Abo didn't do a random British accent for Star Sapphire.

----------


## silly

> This is pretty interesting: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WB commissioned developers Double-Helix to develop a Justice League game to tie-in to the planned _Justice League: Mortal_ movie by George Miller.
> 
> Hal was the Green Lantern in it and the first level would've seen you play as him as he fights through Warworld and takes on Mongul. 
> 
> ...


the storyline looks interesting.

was hal also planned to be a part of justice league mortal?

----------


## Frontier

> the storyline looks interesting.
> 
> was hal also planned to be a part of justice league mortal?


Supposedly Common was going to be John Stewart.

----------


## silly

> Supposedly Common was going to be John Stewart.


reminds me about how i feel with snyder's justice league. excited that it's next and at the same time extremely disappointed that hal is not in it.

----------


## Johnny

You guys are well aware of how I feel about WB's treatment of Hal Jordan, so to avoid another rant fest I'd just point out that I would try to be as objective towards the JL movie as I can. I do look forward to it and I certainly don't plan on bashing it because Hal isn't there. WB isn't worth the frustration anyway.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I know he didn't want to write Carol or Hal+Carol to begin with which is why we got that awful breakup as the very first thing he did, I'm not sure if he's changed his mind or if editorial said that he has to patch them up? If it was any other writer I'd assume that that scene in HJGLC #31 was the start of them getting back together but with Venditti I'm not so sure. He's done several scenes with Hal now that are basically going "Here's what Hal (and the reader) is missing out on in life!" but... there have been no steps taken to make any of those things happen. I don't know if those scenes are meant to be the start of a character arc with Hal (something that's been mostly absent from HJGLC), or if they're meant to establish the status quo and say "Hal will not get those things because he's in space all the time (and I don't want to write them)" and that's that. It's painful because I WANT to see more character stuff with Hal but I don't really think Venditti is interested. It's kind of painful to see reviews for the last few issues that have been Hal centric saying that they think he lacks character MOST of the time and Venditti is finally giving him some depth, rather than acknowledging Hal is a complex character that Venditti often doesn't bother giving depth to.
> 
> I was extremely disappointed when Rebirth creative teams were announced and Venditti was still writing Hal. I disliked most of his GL and I had very low expectations for HJGLC. HJGLC has been way, way better than I was expecting but I still don't think it's THAT good and it's still not really the book I want. It frequently comes close to doing things I want only to miss the mark in some key way. The last few issues have been more like things I want to see but if Hal doesn't get something resembling a character arc soon I think that's going to end up pretty unfulfilling. I was ready for a new writer on GL long before Rebirth and while HJGLC has beaten most of my (extremely low) expectations I still want someone new because at this point after 60+ issues I don't think Venditti is ever going to be what I want on GL


This is how I feel as well.  Only in comparison to his pre rebirth crapola, does Venditti's post rebirth run look good.  But taking a step back, these aren't some of the better comics I've ever read.  Not even close.  To me, they're solid middle of the pack reads at best.  At this point, it's probably a case of beggars can't be choosers.  DC doesn't care so this is what we're stuck with.  It's painful to say, since GL was the first book I really clung to and stuck with it since the before Kyle Rayner, but I'm at a point where I have to look at the next few issues and if they don't show me something then maybe I just drop off for a year or two until this is sorted out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Everybody loves that iconic scene, but does nobody remember that in the movie that move _totally failed?_  She doesn't even get out of bed....


It was great song. While some folks in the modern era would may think the scene is creepy, he gets points for at least trying.

The scene with Hal hesitating before duty called was just....no bueno.

What happened to Hal "I'll figure something out when I get there" Jordan?

I hope that scene was not RV's way of showing us that Hal gets cold feet, too. I don't buy that Hal will (competently) rush to confront Parallax without a plan while getting the jitters to visit Carol.

I got the song in my head as I type this.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Guy was given a ring despite his brain damage by renegade Guardians after they split based on how to address the original Crisis.  And then he also tried to murder Hal and John, so he was more than just a "jerk" when he was introduced.  They toned him down to simply being a jerk after his time on Malthus and he became a regular in the GLC title.
> 
> I never liked the Guy/Hal dynamic back then because Guy was always a jerk trying to get under Hal's skin and Hal was always the "elder statesman" who was serious and professional by contrast but also _ letting_ Guy get under his skin.  I'm glad they've moved on from that.


Guy was trolling before the internet.

At the time, I did not know that Guy had a reason (albeit irrational) for having a grudge against Hal.

It was interesting that Guy had issues with Hal, Batman, & Superman. One could argue those are the top three males heroes (at least they were the top three male DC heroes to my younger self back in the day).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Supposedly Common was going to be John Stewart.


Thank goodness that did not happen.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You guys are well aware of how I feel about WB's treatment of Hal Jordan, so to avoid another rant fest I'd just point out that I would try to be as objective towards the JL movie as I can. I do look forward to it and I certainly don't plan on bashing it because Hal isn't there. WB isn't worth the frustration anyway.


You are top shelf, Johnny.

----------


## Johnny

> You are top shelf, Johnny.

----------


## Frontier

> This is how I feel as well.  Only in comparison to his pre rebirth crapola, does Venditti's post rebirth run look good.  But taking a step back, these aren't some of the better comics I've ever read.  Not even close.  To me, they're solid middle of the pack reads at best.  At this point, it's probably a case of beggars can't be choosers.  DC doesn't care so this is what we're stuck with.  It's painful to say, since GL was the first book I really clung to and stuck with it since the before Kyle Rayner, but I'm at a point where I have to look at the next few issues and if they don't show me something then maybe I just drop off for a year or two until this is sorted out.


I dunno, I think even without comparing it too Venditti's pre-Rebirth run (which it is demonstrably an improvement upon) I think it's a pretty solid and engaging title, but I also acknowledge that it's a book juggling all four Earth Lanterns in big, cosmic, adventures so there's only so much Venditti can do with all of them. 

But that doesn't mean he's not delivering good content in-spite of that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I dunno, I think even without comparing it too Venditti's pre-Rebirth run (which it is demonstrably an improvement upon) I think it's a pretty solid and engaging title, but I also acknowledge that it's a book juggling all four Earth Lanterns in big, cosmic, adventures so there's only so much Venditti can do with all of them. 
> 
> But that doesn't mean he's not delivering good content in-spite of that.


Yeah I used to give him a pass on that excuse too, that he's only got 1 book and 4 lanterns plus the rest of the Corps.  But even the last arc that mostly focused on Hal felt kinda meh.  The ghost dad thing was ok.  But like vartox said, all these good little moments felt like they were leading up to something significant that just seemed to fall flat in the end.  He's had 32 issues to do something with these characters and the most significant thing we got was probably Kyle & Sora, which by now is a distant memory.  All it takes is one panel showing Kyle with the scar to show us he has a little depth beyond the label of happy go lucky ring slinger.  Instead we get 3 or 4 splash pages of John/Hal saying "Light 'em up!"  Art is fine.  Hey, that's what brings some of us to the book.  But too much, and you end up leaving some important story fragments on the table.  Venditti seems content to keep everyone in their label... the tactician, the reckless act first think later, the jock, the nerd, the prom queen... whatever.  

Look at the clip Johnny just posted.  I got more character out of that 4 minute clip than I got since Hal forged his ring out of pure will, which may or may not be revisited.  It's not about finding space on the page.  There's plenty of space for someone who knows how to use it. 

Maybe the reason HJ&GLC only sells 30K per issue is because it has a 30K writer.  God I envy the Flash.

----------


## silly

talk about me being envious of the flash

https://www.cbr.com/over-9000-8-hero...rushed-by-him/

the flash would crush goku, while goku would crush green lantern.

anybody remember when gl's power set got nerfed to just making constructs? (i know i exaggerate, but sometime it feels that way). and even those constructs gets are so easily broken.

i still cringe everytime i see the made men go through hal's barriers like carton in jl: crises on 2 earths. (take note that aquaman was able to go mano-a-mano with one of the made men near the end of the movie).

----------


## silly

> You guys are well aware of how I feel about WB's treatment of Hal Jordan, so to avoid another rant fest I'd just point out that I would try to be as objective towards the JL movie as I can. I do look forward to it and I certainly don't plan on bashing it because Hal isn't there. WB isn't worth the frustration anyway.


if a genie gave me 3 wishes, i would wish that you were a part of the decision makers in wb. (or even better, that i would have major clout in wb's cinematic decisions).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> talk about me being envious of the flash
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/over-9000-8-hero...rushed-by-him/
> 
> the flash would crush goku, while goku would crush green lantern.
> 
> anybody remember when gl's power set got nerfed to just making constructs? (i know i exaggerate, but sometime it feels that way). and even those constructs gets are so easily broken.
> 
> i still cringe everytime i see the made men go through hal's barriers like carton in jl: crises on 2 earths. (take note that aquaman was able to go mano-a-mano with one of the made men near the end of the movie).


I did not read the link, but I would think a Hal vs Goku battle would be a pretty good stalemate. Regardless of the winner, I can easily see those two being fast friends afterward.

From my anime experience, heroes are often powered by emotion & will-power.

While Hal is far from emo, he has will power for days.

When I think about it, I would like to see a battle between Hal and Black Adam.

How often does Hal fight magic-powered opponents?

----------


## Johnny

> if a genie gave me 3 wishes, i would wish that you were a part of the decision makers in wb. (or even better, that i would have major clout in wb's cinematic decisions).


You're too kind.  :Smile:  Something tells me if I was in charge I would fuck it up even worse than they did. Everyone gets on poor Geoff Johns' case for being a fanboy in charge, I would've been WAY worse than him. lol In any event, I'm seeing Justice League on Friday and I really hope I dig it, GL or no GL. I think DC probably spoiled me a lot with Hal's return since during that time he was all over the place, when the simple fact is you can't always get what you want. Fans should feel entitled when it's the right time to do it, a character not being in a movie for whatever business or creative reasons the studio had for excluding him isn't worth getting all worked up over, especially studio like WB. Let's try to have some fun with the movie.

----------


## j9ac9k

...and CBR has given us a big Hal appreciation article coming out of the latest issue:
https://www.cbr.com/dark-nights-meta...green-lantern/

----------


## Johnny

> ...and CBR has given us a big Hal appreciation article coming out of the latest issue:
> https://www.cbr.com/dark-nights-meta...green-lantern/


CBR calling Hal Jordan "the greatest Justice Leaguer ever". Did the Dark Multiverse merge with ours or something?

----------


## liwanag

> ...and CBR has given us a big Hal appreciation article coming out of the latest issue:
> https://www.cbr.com/dark-nights-meta...green-lantern/


nice to see cbr call hal the league's best...

----------


## Johnny

@SkylerA: "I hope someday I can work for DC. Before that I will just make myself better."


Awesome gal.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

green_lantern_colors_by_patc_14-d3dspon.jpg

Hal IS the best. 

And Hal Jordan #32 was great.

----------


## Frontier

> SkylerA: "I hope someday I can work for DC. Before that I will just make myself better."
> 
> 
> Awesome gal.


Give her a job DC  :Cool: .

----------


## silly

> You're too kind.  Something tells me if I was in charge I would fuck it up even worse than they did. Everyone gets on poor Geoff Johns' case for being a fanboy in charge, I would've been WAY worse than him. lol In any event, I'm seeing Justice League on Friday and I really hope I dig it, GL or no GL. I think DC probably spoiled me a lot with Hal's return since during that time he was all over the place, when the simple fact is you can't always get what you want. Fans should feel entitled when it's the right time to do it, a character not being in a movie for whatever business or creative reasons the studio had for excluding him isn't worth getting all worked up over, especially studio like WB. Let's try to have some fun with the movie.


i plan on it.

and at the same time i wish there was some way i could influence dc and wb in their handling of hal and the corps.

----------


## silly

> I did not read the link, but I would think a Hal vs Goku battle would be a pretty good stalemate. Regardless of the winner, I can easily see those two being fast friends afterward.
> 
> From my anime experience, heroes are often powered by emotion & will-power.
> 
> While Hal is far from emo, he has will power for days.
> 
> When I think about it, I would like to see a battle between Hal and Black Adam.
> 
> How often does Hal fight magic-powered opponents?


i'm still sore with how the fight between hal and black adam went in dcu online. i want some payback.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i'm still sore with how the fight between hal and black adam went in dcu online. i want some payback.


Unless Hal was low on energy, or the excessive need of will power drained the ring against an out of control Adam, such a fight should be a stalemate.

Or somehow, the magic has some weird effect on the ring.

I miss when having a power ring made you second to only Superman.

----------


## Margaret

On an unrelated note, I'm coming out to see Justice League with my GL shirt, GL ring, GL cap, and green sneakers because I'm salty as hell.

----------


## Johnny

> On an unrelated note, I'm coming out to see Justice League with my GL shirt, GL ring, GL cap, and green sneakers because I'm salty as hell.


Don't give me any ideas.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> On an unrelated note, I'm coming out to see Justice League with my GL shirt, GL ring, GL cap, and green sneakers because I'm salty as hell.


Great idea. I'll do the same thing... only a few more days...

----------


## silly



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Just so noboby gets their hopes up, the GL bits in Justice League are extremely quick and minor. They aren't even called "Lanterns". The speech from the trailer is not in the theatrical cut.

That said, I did like how the ring and its energy were depicted. Similar to the 2011 movie, but with more of a magical vibe to them. I dug it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Don't give me any ideas.


"59" - I love that!

I have used "jordan59" as a password in the past!

----------


## Johnny

> Just so noboby gets their hopes up, the GL bits in Justice League are extremely quick and minor. They aren't even called "Lanterns". The speech from the trailer is not in the theatrical cut.
> 
> That said, I did like how the ring and its energy were depicted. Similar to the 2011 movie, but with more of a magical vibe to them. I dug it.


Yeah, and here's the scene. The uniform design and the construct look cool indeed, shame it's just a random cameo appearance by an unknown GL. You can tell they did it just for fan service.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DCEUleaks/c...n_scene_in_jl/

----------


## mrumsey

> Yeah, and here's the scene. The uniform design and the construct look cool indeed, shame it's just a random cameo appearance by an unknown GL. You can tell they did it just for fan service.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DCEUleaks/c...n_scene_in_jl/


That looks like Yalan Gur.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> That looks like Yalan Gur.


That would make sense given the time period.

----------


## Margaret

I sported my GL everything to the theater. There was this group who screamed "Oh shit Green Lantern" when I walked by and I recited the oath back to them. It feels good to be a GL fan. 
Btw, I'm still salty. Not enough green to sate my hunger.

----------


## Johnny

> I sported my GL everything to the theater. There was this group who screamed "Oh shit Green Lantern" when I walked by and I recited the oath back to them. It feels good to be a GL fan. 
> Btw, I'm still salty. Not enough green to sate my hunger.


Was the movie at least somewhat decent? I'm not seeing it until Tuesday.

----------


## Margaret

> Was the movie at least somewhat decent? I'm not seeing it until Tuesday.


Yes, it was, at least in my opinion. The movie was flawed and felt rushed, but I had fun watching it. Steppenwolf is not any worse than your average disposable villain but the characters are very likable. You should check it out and form your own opinions, since critics seem like they encourage you not to.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Was the movie at least somewhat decent? I'm not seeing it until Tuesday.


You'll enjoy it as long as you understand that it's literally unfinished. It's 80% of a film, carried across the finish line by another filmmaker with a very different style. It works, but just barely.

----------


## Johnny

Thanks guys. EVS' reaction was funny: https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...25147567280128

----------


## Frontier

> Thanks guys. EVS' reaction was funny: https://twitter.com/EthanVanSciver/s...25147567280128


From what I've heard about Steppenwolf, I don't think people would really have cared as much if they'd replaced him with Starro  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I don't necessarily disagree with his other points (especially the Hal one)...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

At this point (haven't seen it yet) but I'm sorta rooting for a "so bad it's good" movie.  Chris Reeve Superman movies are godawful compared to the source material but oh so fun to watch.  Maybe we should stop taking the DCEU seriously.  Affleck should do an Adam West type Batman.  Why not?  F#$k it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The irony is that the under-performing DC films is proof that Green Lantern (as a character & concept) was not the problem.


Hal...kick back...light up an emerald Cuban cigar....and exhale.

----------


## Margaret

> At this point (haven't seen it yet) but I'm sorta rooting for a "so bad it's good" movie.  Chris Reeve Superman movies are godawful compared to the source material but oh so fun to watch.  Maybe we should stop taking the DCEU seriously.  Affleck should do an Adam West type Batman.  Why not?  F#$k it.


Honestly, it's really not the case. Justice League has a lot of flaws and I can rant for days about the things that it's done wrong. But when we think about it, it's really not any worse than movies like Age of Ultron or Iron man 3. Narrative problems, shallow plot, weak villain, but great characters and character interactions. I think the critics are really wayy too harsh with this movie.

----------


## Johnny

Bang.  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

Hal was in today's Justice League Action episode "Race Against Crime." 

He really didn't do much, and only got two lines, but he was there  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag

> Hal was in today's Justice League Action episode "Race Against Crime." 
> 
> He really didn't do much, and only got two lines, but he was there .


really? cool. haven't seen any new jl action lately....

how many times has hal appeared in jl action already?

----------


## vartox

> really? cool. haven't seen any new jl action lately....
> 
> how many times has hal appeared in jl action already?


I think he's starred in two episodes and had smaller appearances in a couple others. It took nearly 40 episodes for his first appearance so I'm glad they're using him more often now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> I think he's starred in two episodes and had smaller appearances in a couple others. It took nearly 40 episodes for his first appearance so I'm glad they're using him more often now


and i hope the show keeps on using hal.

----------


## Johnny

> and i hope the show keeps on using hal.


I like the show puts emphasis on lesser known characters like Firestorm, but Hal definitely should appear more often. It's a fun show, shame that CN treats it like absolute crap though. I'm not sure it's getting another season.

----------


## Johnny

Van Sciver's renegade Hal wasn't that bad.

----------


## Frontier

> Van Sciver's renegade Hal wasn't that bad.


So much hair  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Van Sciver's renegade Hal wasn't that bad.


Cosmic Gambit is no bueno.

Also, Hal should have completely changed his mask.

Perhaps something like Mister Terrific?

Anyway, I'm glad that era is done with.

----------


## Johnny

> Anyway, I'm glad that era is done with.


I initially thought it had potential but never lived up to it

----------


## Frontier

> I initially thought it had potential but never lived up to it


Sounds like DCYou in a nutshell.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Cosmic Gambit is no bueno.
> 
> Also, Hal should have completely changed his mask.
> 
> Perhaps something like Mister Terrific?
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad that era is done with.


EVS's renegade Hal had too much hair - he looked like Fabio when he was supposed to be more like Sawyer from "Lost."  

A new mask could have been cool, but a Mr Terrific style one was already worn by Kyle during one of his Ion phases. (not that it matters anymore...)

I always thought the "Renegade" storyline could have been an interesting chapter in Hal's life that would have ultimately made his world more interesting when he got back to being GL, but alas, it amounted to nothing and lead to nothing.

----------


## Johnny

> EVS's renegade Hal had too much hair - *he looked like Fabio* when he was supposed to be more like Sawyer from "Lost."


If you follow EVS on twitter, you know that must've been totally deliberate. LOL

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> EVS's renegade Hal had too much hair - he looked like Fabio when he was supposed to be more like Sawyer from "Lost."  
> 
> *A new mask could have been cool, but a Mr Terrific style one was already worn by Kyle during one of his Ion phases.* (not that it matters anymore...)
> 
> I always thought the "Renegade" storyline could have been an interesting chapter in Hal's life that would have ultimately made his world more interesting when he got back to being GL, but alas, it amounted to nothing and lead to nothing.


I stand corrected. I forgot about that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If you follow EVS on twitter, you know that must've been totally deliberate. LOL

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So much hair .


At least it wasn't a mullet.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> If you follow EVS on twitter, you know that must've been totally deliberate. LOL


LOL I gotcha. He also did a lives stream with it playing in the background. That live chat was a ton of fun.

----------


## Hizashi

> I like the show puts emphasis on lesser known characters like Firestorm, but Hal definitely should appear more often. It's a fun show, shame that CN treats it like absolute crap though. I'm not sure it's getting another season.


That'd be a real shame, I like the show, and watch it with my nephew and nieces. They love the show, I'd much rather they watch that as opposed to TTG.

----------


## TheCape

GREEN LANTERN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 HC
Written by GABRIEL HARDMAN and CORINNA BECHKO
Art and cover by GABRIEL HARDMAN
The newest Earth One original graphic novel presents an all-new origin for the Emerald Warrior!*
Hal Jordan yearns for the thrill of discovery, but the days when astronaut and adventure were synonymous are long gone. His gig prospecting asteroids for Ferris Galactic is less than fulfilling—but at least he’s not on Earth, where technology and culture have stagnated.*
When Jordan finds a powerful ring, he also finds a destiny to live up to. There are worlds beyond his own, unlike anything he ever imagined. But revelation comes with a price: the Green Lantern Corps has fallen, wiped out by ruthless killing machines known as Manhunters. The odds against reviving the Corps are nearly impossible...but doing the impossible is exactly what Hal Jordan was trained to do!
From co-writer and artist Gabriel Hardman (Invisible Republic) comes a soaring original graphic novel that takes a radical new look at the mythology of Green Lantern and provides a great entry point for new readers.
On sale MARCH 14 • 144 pg, FC, $24.99 US • 978-1-4012-7792-5

I don't know if you have published about this before, but i wanted your thougths about this one.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> GREEN LANTERN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 HC
> Written by GABRIEL HARDMAN and CORINNA BECHKO
> Art and cover by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> The newest Earth One original graphic novel presents an all-new origin for the Emerald Warrior!*
> Hal Jordan yearns for the thrill of discovery, but the days when astronaut and adventure were synonymous are long gone. His gig prospecting asteroids for Ferris Galactic is less than fulfilling—but at least he’s not on Earth, where technology and culture have stagnated.*
> When Jordan finds a powerful ring, he also finds a destiny to live up to. There are worlds beyond his own, unlike anything he ever imagined. But revelation comes with a price: the Green Lantern Corps has fallen, wiped out by ruthless killing machines known as Manhunters. The odds against reviving the Corps are nearly impossible...but doing the impossible is exactly what Hal Jordan was trained to do!
> From co-writer and artist Gabriel Hardman (Invisible Republic) comes a soaring original graphic novel that takes a radical new look at the mythology of Green Lantern and provides a great entry point for new readers.
> On sale MARCH 14 • 144 pg, FC, $24.99 US • 978-1-4012-7792-5
> 
> I don't know if you have published about this before, but i wanted your thougths about this one.


Looks great but jeez, $25.... I might have to drop something else for a while to cover it.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

Cover to #38.

----------


## Frontier

Sounds like from the solicits that the Guardians are in charge again...

----------


## Johnny

> GREEN LANTERN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 HC
> Written by GABRIEL HARDMAN and CORINNA BECHKO
> Art and cover by GABRIEL HARDMAN
> The newest Earth One original graphic novel presents an all-new origin for the Emerald Warrior!*
> Hal Jordan yearns for the thrill of discovery, but the days when astronaut and adventure were synonymous are long gone. His gig prospecting asteroids for Ferris Galactic is less than fulfilling—but at least he’s not on Earth, where technology and culture have stagnated.*
> When Jordan finds a powerful ring, he also finds a destiny to live up to. There are worlds beyond his own, unlike anything he ever imagined. But revelation comes with a price: the Green Lantern Corps has fallen, wiped out by ruthless killing machines known as Manhunters. The odds against reviving the Corps are nearly impossible...but doing the impossible is exactly what Hal Jordan was trained to do!
> From co-writer and artist Gabriel Hardman (Invisible Republic) comes a soaring original graphic novel that takes a radical new look at the mythology of Green Lantern and provides a great entry point for new readers.
> On sale MARCH 14 • 144 pg, FC, $24.99 US • 978-1-4012-7792-5
> 
> *I don't know if you have published about this before, but i wanted your thougths about this one.*


One of my most anticipated GL-related projects. Making Hal an astronaut is brilliant and I don't mind GL in a more grounded sci-fi tone. I also haven't read anything by Hardman and Bechko yet, so I don't have any preconceptions about the creative team. I really hope it delivers.

----------


## jbmasta

> Cover to #38.


Hal's really been working out, I swear to Zod.

----------


## jbmasta

> Sounds like from the solicits that the Guardians are in charge again...


That can't be good. Ganthet and Sayd seemed like a fresh start, a change from the head in the sand management of the Guardians of the Universe. Gathet and Sayd were the sole voices of reason on the council, until they lobotomised him. Could this be the Templar Guardians finally making their long overdue return, falling prey to the folly of their successors?

----------


## Johnny

> Hal's really been working out, I swear to Zod.


Yeah, I get the whole thing about exaggerated superhero physique, but at times it's too much. lol Hal is a test pilot, why does he need to be this jacked. Lee Bermejo on the other hand seems to disagree.

----------


## Frontier

> That can't be good. Ganthet and Sayd seemed like a fresh start, a change from the head in the sand management of the Guardians of the Universe. Gathet and Sayd were the sole voices of reason on the council, until they lobotomised him. *Could this be the Templar Guardians finally making their long overdue return, falling prey to the folly of their successor*s?


Well, they were already doing that to some degree even before the Corps. vanished. 

They're the ones who pushed for John to lead in the first place.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well, they were already doing that to some degree even before the Corps. vanished. 
> 
> They're the ones who pushed for John to lead in the first place.


Their motives were more altruistic though, they wanted to explore the universe and recruited Kyle as tour guide and bodyguard. It was the destructive legacy of the Guardians of the Universe that brought races with a grudge against them into the path of the Templar Guardians (the Psions). They were very hands off with leading, probably wanting to avoid the mistakes and arrogance of the GotU.

When deliberating on Hal's actions during Godhead they wound up asking him how to restore the name of the Green Lantern Corps instead of punishing him. Hal going renegade must have been his own idea. Contrast that to the GotU, whose negligence caused numerous disasters that Hal and the Corps had to clean up (like the Blackest Night and the Manhunters) and were willing to sacrifice Hal (after he'd saved their asses from Krona) and the whole of sentient life in the universe to impose order (the Third Army). I'd say any flaws the Templar Guardians showed were more due to nativity.

----------


## Frontier

> Their motives were more altruistic though, they wanted to explore the universe and recruited Kyle as tour guide and bodyguard. It was the destructive legacy of the Guardians of the Universe that brought races with a grudge against them into the path of the Templar Guardians (the Psions). They were very hands off with leading, probably wanting to avoid the mistakes and arrogance of the GotU.
> 
> When deliberating on Hal's actions during Godhead they wound up asking him how to restore the name of the Green Lantern Corps instead of punishing him. Hal going renegade must have been his own idea. Contrast that to the GotU, whose negligence caused numerous disasters that Hal and the Corps had to clean up (like the Blackest Night and the Manhunters) and were willing to sacrifice Hal (after he'd saved their asses from Krona) and the whole of sentient life in the universe to impose order (the Third Army). I'd say any flaws the Templar Guardians showed were more due to nativity.


Well, if the Templar Guardians do take over then they'll probably be more sympathetic and easier to tolerate then the old Guardians were in later years.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, I get the whole thing about exaggerated superhero physique, but at times it's too much. lol Hal is a test pilot, why does he need to be this jacked. Lee Bermejo on the other hand seems to disagree.


Superman has his Kryptonian physiology, Batman is Batman. Aquaman has his Atlantean side, plus huge amounts of water pressure are nothing to him. Flash has all the running he does and burns of carbs easily. Maybe it's the ring affecting Hal's physiology, the skintight suits don't hide the six-packs (to Jessica's embarrassment when she had to will herself not to look at John's physique). At least Guy's motorcycle jacket isn't skintight and actually offers layers.

Fictional characters and whatever, but does the ring cover the wearer's bodily needs? Does it dispose of waste and somehow supply nutrients or make whatever the wearer finds that is edible more palatable? Given how much of it is mind over matter, or mind into matter, it's plausible. Maybe ring space (or hyper space or whatever gets Lanterns from point A to point B faster) is like the speed force in that it tones people using it. The Star Sapphires were always easy on the eyes. it's a shame the only male Star Sapphire we've seen is John, in the issues just before Convergence. Love was the last emotion for Kyle to master so we never saw his Star Sapphire form and their costumes were notoriously skimpy (less so in New 52). Futures End Guy spend time as a Star Sapphire, saying it was an odd experience.

Speaking of Star Sapphires, we need Star Sapphire Kryb. Her maternal love, no matter how misplaced, would be a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## baycitybomber

Well, I guess Zod is somewhat new, but the recent story arcs made me feel like the writers are going through a checklist. "OK, what does Cosmic DC have to offer? Sinestro, check, New Gods, check, destroy Oa, check, Superman villains, check, hmmm have we done the Darkstars yet?" It really highlights how limited Cosmic DC is. 

Though I did appreciate the Space Cabbie cameo.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Well, I guess Zod is somewhat new, but the recent story arcs made me feel like the writers are going through a checklist. "OK, what does Cosmic DC have to offer? Sinestro, check, New Gods, check, destroy Oa, check, Superman villains, check, hmmm have we done the Darkstars yet?" It really highlights how limited Cosmic DC is.


I would say that it's more a problem with the writer.  I think part of the reason it seems like a checklist is that there doesn't seem to be any repercussions to these stories or personal stakes when they're taking place.  For me, one of the few effective stories to come from Venditti is seeing the Yellow/Green Corps alliance fall apart.  That seemed personal and affected things going forward.  I don't need X-Men or Spider-Man type of soap opera, but his stories tend to be missing an emotional core.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cover to #38.


I actually miss the covers where the hero looks pretty tore-up from the floor-up after confronting a villain.

----------


## liwanag

> Cover to #38.


Hal against Zod? Count me in.

----------


## Johnny

> Well, I guess Zod is somewhat new, but the recent story arcs made me feel like the writers are going through a checklist. "OK, what does Cosmic DC have to offer? Sinestro, check, New Gods, check, destroy Oa, check, Superman villains, check, hmmm have we done the Darkstars yet?" It really highlights how limited Cosmic DC is. 
> 
> Though I did appreciate the Space Cabbie cameo.


Venditti said his goal was to integrate the GLC into the wider DCU instead of just the Lantern-verse.

----------


## baycitybomber

> Venditti said his goal was to integrate the GLC into the wider DCU instead of just the Lantern-verse.


That's a good goal to have but the execution is weird, perhaps for the reasons *j9ac9k* mentioned.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I actually hope the Guardians come back, and are closer to the Pre-Geoff Johns version.  I would rather they be well-meaning screw-ups than the Geoff Johns evil little bastards version.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder how long before we get Oa back now...

----------


## j9ac9k

> I wonder how long before we get Oa back now...


It wouldn't surprise me if Mogo just takes the name Oa at some point, then it'll be almost like nothing happened except that Oa will be a sentient planet.

----------


## Frontier

> It wouldn't surprise me if Mogo just takes the name Oa at some point, then it'll be almost like nothing happened except that Oa will be a sentient planet.


I can see that happening. 

And then when someone asks why they never knew the planet was sentient they can make a "Mogo doesn't socialize" joke  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

what if mogo and oa came from a race of sentient planets?  :EEK!:

----------


## liwanag

life. filled with so many 'it might have been's'

----------


## Johnny

> life. filled with so many 'it might have been's'


Almost feels like people could be missing out on even more things while wondering about the could've/should've/would've.

What did Selina say to Bruce about past regrets before she agreed to marry him? "Who cares".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## phantom1592

> Honestly, it's really not the case. Justice League has a lot of flaws and I can rant for days about the things that it's done wrong. But when we think about it, it's really not any worse than movies like Age of Ultron or Iron man 3. Narrative problems, shallow plot, weak villain, but great characters and character interactions. I think the critics are really wayy too harsh with this movie.


This sums it up pretty good. There were a lot of things I didn't like.... but Man of Steel and BvS had things I outright HATED and despised. Justice Leagues flaws are there... but they aren't as offensive as the previous DC shows were. 

It was an Okay movie... and I'm fine with a movie being Okay. Probably the first one I'll actually buy now.

----------


## Frontier

> life. filled with so many 'it might have been's'


Just add Superman and there's your "Unite the Seven." 



> 


Now there's a dream team  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

I just noticed they are doing the Four Horsemen sign. The Nature Boy would be proud.

----------


## silly

> life. filled with so many 'it might have been's'


would have been a great theater poster.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Almost feels like people could be missing out on even more things while wondering about the could've/should've/would've.
> 
> What did Selina say to Bruce about past regrets before she agreed to marry him? "Who cares".


Hal dodged a cinematic bullet.

Green ring...do your thing!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 





> I just noticed they are doing the Four Horsemen sign. The Nature Boy would be proud.


When I think about it...Hal vs Ric Flair would be epic. Ric would wield an orange ring. Hal's flight jacket vs Ric's Rolex & gators!

Image Ric meeting Carol & the Star Sapphires.

Although Guy Gardner & Arn Anderson might have a lot in common......GG vs AA really writes itself.

----------


## Johnny

> When I think about it...Hal vs Ric Flair would be epic. Ric would wield an orange ring. Hal's flight jacket vs Ric's Rolex & gators!
> 
> Image Ric meeting Carol & the Star Sapphires.
> 
> Although Guy Gardner & Arn Anderson might have a lot in common......GG vs AA really writes itself.


My shoes cost more than your house, Anthony!

----------


## Johnny

Hal briefly shows up in Action Comics #992.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal briefly shows up in Action Comics #992.


I like that Superman and Hal are interacting more now  :Smile: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> My shoes cost more than you house, Anthony!





While Ric would throw his jacket into the crowd, Hal never would!

Now that I think about it, both are particular about their hair!

----------


## Johnny

Van Sciver must be a fan of Kraven's Last Hunt.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Does anyone notice that they are crossing over Superman and Hal a lot these days?

We had that Sinestro story in Superman. Then we had Superman guest star in Hal Jordan with Hector Hammond last month. Then Hal's appearance in Action this week. And in an upcoming Hal story line he is fighting Zod.

Do you think they are leading up to something. That would be great as Clark and Hal are some of my favorite heroes.

----------


## Frontier

> Does anyone notice that they are crossing over Superman and Hal a lot these days?
> 
> We had that Sinestro story in Superman. Then we had Superman guest star in Hal Jordan with Hector Hammond last month. Then Hal's appearance in Action this week. And in an upcoming Hal story line he is fighting Zod.
> 
> Do you think they are leading up to something. That would be great as Clark and Hal are some of my favorite heroes.


I'm not sure if there's any greater plan behind it, but I guess it could be the writers thinking it'd be cool to see more inter-connectivity between the GL line and Superman  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> I'm not sure if there's any greater plan behind it, but I guess it could be the writers thinking it'd be cool to see more inter-connectivity between the GL line and Superman .


i would support that. especially if it means hal going back earthside.

----------


## Johnny

> Does anyone notice that they are crossing over Superman and Hal a lot these days?
> 
> We had that Sinestro story in Superman. Then we had Superman guest star in Hal Jordan with Hector Hammond last month. Then Hal's appearance in Action this week. And in an upcoming Hal story line he is fighting Zod.
> 
> Do you think they are leading up to something. That would be great as Clark and Hal are some of my favorite heroes.


I doubt it, they are probably trying to somewhat compensate for the fact that Hal has been away from Earth for so long. Probably that's why he also had guest appearances in Flash and Green Arrow recently. Those are his boys, DC couldn't keep acting like Hal had no history with them. Tom King said in a recent interview that Hal would also show up in Batman to talk to Bruce about his engagement to Selina, but so far the solicitations point out to Bruce only talking to Clark and Diana about it. Maybe plans changed.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I just noticed they are doing the Four Horsemen sign. The Nature Boy would be proud.


Hal is Ric. The man.

Guy is Tully Blanchard. Really talented but you still don't like him, unlike Ric when even if he's a bad guy you love him.

John Stewart is Arn. No one's favorite wrestler but every time you see him you think he's great.

Kyle is Barry Windham? I guess? A newer, younger good looking kid.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Van Sciver must be a fan of Kraven's Last Hunt.


All Hal needs is for Johnny Cash singing in the background....ain't no grave.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is Ric. The man.
> 
> Guy is Tully Blanchard. Really talented but you still don't like him, unlike Ric when even if he's a bad guy you love him.
> 
> John Stewart is Arn. No one's favorite wrestler but every time you see him you think he's great.
> 
> Kyle is Barry Windham? I guess? A newer, younger good looking kid.


I do see the parallels between Hal & Ric.

I never would have compared John with Arn. I think Arn & Guy seems more of a match.

I actually compared Kyle with Tully. The bromance Arn & Tully had rivaled Guy & Kyle.

I think John might be the odd man out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of the Horsemen, and the GLC, I was thinking about a certain Canadian Horsemen, who shall not be named.

The tragedies surrounding him have been attributed to untreated brain injuries.

I'm just gonna say that either Guy's head injuries were healed by the ring, or retconned out.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


How'd that work out for you Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## liwanag

> How'd that work out for you Hal ?


would a wonder woman green lantern pairing ever work?

----------


## Johnny

> would a wonder woman green lantern pairing ever work?


I doubt they would ever pair Hal with another hero.

----------


## Frontier

> I doubt they would ever pair Hal with another hero.


Unless it's one who's actually part of the GL-franchise.

----------


## vartox

> Unless it's one who's actually part of the GL-franchise.


Even that's not very common, the only other GL he's ever dated was Arisia and he's apart from Carol more often than they're together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Even that's not very common, the only other GL he's ever dated was Arisia and he's apart from Carol more often than they're together


i am led to believe that dc doesn't know what to do with hal and carol's relationship. (or jillian, or olivia, or arisa...)

----------


## liwanag

dc metal?

----------


## jbmasta

> dc metal?


Isn't that a variant cover from a month celebrating a Flash anniversary?

----------


## Frontier

> Isn't that a variant cover from a month celebrating a Flash anniversary?


I'm pretty sure that's it, or from the covers where GL was on the variant for pretty much every title (I'm pretty sure that was a thing).

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm pretty sure that's it, or from the covers where GL was on the variant for pretty much every title (I'm pretty sure that was a thing).


Certainly in late New 52 DC did a lot of monthly themes. One of them was steampunk, others included movie monsters, Lego, movie poster, adult colouring book, Joker, Teen Titans Go, Looney Tunes etc.

----------


## HAN9000

> would a wonder woman green lantern pairing ever work?


It worked, in Justice League XXX. LOL

----------


## liwanag

> dc metal?


sorry. i meant to add a smiley face.

(this would've been a cool metal variant cover).

can't remember if this was a green lantern variant month or a flash variant month.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> How'd that work out for you Hal ?


At least you had the decency to avoid any jokes of Hal's bubble bursting prematurely under pressure.

----------


## Frontier

> At least you had the decency to avoid any jokes of Hal's bubble bursting prematurely under pressure.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


A few things....

I am just now viewing this from work, but my computer has no audio. So, looking at Batman's...theatricality... without words was very funny.

I noticed Hal has the post-Crisis temples.

Just looking at this funny segment without audio, it does drive home the fact something I've posted several times.....you'll never have a better pal.....than Hal!

Without much fanfare, he consistently looks out for his friends.

I really think that is a great quality, given all the selfishness in the world.

----------


## liwanag

saw this on twitter...

----------


## Johnny

I guess The Spectre must be WB in disguise. Only they can damage Hal more than Parallax.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> saw this on twitter...


What.....?

I'll settle for this image instead.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I guess The Spectre must be WB in disguise. Only they can damage Hal more than Parallax.


On the ring is half lit side, WB have proven they can f-up any DC property.

It was never Green Lantern in general, or Hal Jordan in particular, being responsible for the 2011 mishap.

It was WB the whole bloody time.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> sorry. i meant to add a smiley face.
> 
> (this would've been a cool metal variant cover).
> 
> can't remember if this was a green lantern variant month or a flash variant month.


This was a Green Lantern variant, I don't know what the number was... maybe #38?  But this was that godawful bar fight you'll-find-yourself-someday-Hal issue that pretty much marks Venditti's low point IMO.

----------


## Frontier

Hal in the upcoming _Aquaman_ annual:

----------


## DragonPiece

So have none of you discussed carol ferris showing up in hal jordan soon? Patrick Zircher posted a picture drawing her and Hal kissing.

----------


## Johnny

Grandpa Hal's hair still on point.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Frontier

> So have none of you discussed carol ferris showing up in hal jordan soon? Patrick Zircher posted a picture drawing her and Hal kissing.


Zuh wuh  :Confused: ...

Is it not on his twitter? I can't seem to find it...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal in the upcoming _Aquaman_ annual:


At his core, Hal is a kind & decent man. We don't need the more guts than brains, man-jock lady-killer.

Also, I just don't think Superman should age anywhere near the same rate as other humans.

Given the nature of the three heroes in the panel, perhaps these guys have lived a very long time.

----------


## Johnny

> So have none of you discussed carol ferris showing up in hal jordan soon? Patrick Zircher posted a picture drawing her and Hal kissing.


I believe you're referring to this: https://twitter.com/PatrickZircher/s...45361156984832

That's from one of the more recent issues. It's an illusion sequence.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Grandpa Hal's hair still on point.


Not just that, but....HE STILL HAS THE JACKET!!!!!!

How old is that jacket?!

That has got to be the greatest jacket.....ever!

----------


## Frontier

"Hal of the Ring"  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would think Hal is as a much a representative of Earth as Kal.

Perhaps Hal of Oa, or guardian of 2814.....something.....

----------


## vartox

> Hal in the upcoming _Aquaman_ annual:


That's adorable! I love seeing Hal interact with kids  :Smile:  A beard on Hal will always look a little odd to me though.




> I believe you're referring to this: https://twitter.com/PatrickZircher/s...45361156984832
> 
> That's from one of the more recent issues. It's an illusion sequence.


I do recall Venditti hinting that Carol will show up again within the next few issues, too. None of the solicits mention her so I wonder in what context.

----------


## Frontier

"Hal-y Honey." That's new  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## j9ac9k

Does this mean Hal has graduated Super-Hero High and is an Honor Guard in the GLC?  Anyone know if he actually appears?

----------


## Frontier

> Does this mean Hal has graduated Super-Hero High and is an Honor Guard in the GLC?  Anyone know if he actually appears?


I've been told that he's in the first issue (or at least heavily referenced). 

He apparently left Superhero High to finish his Green Lantern training on Oa.

I'm also going to use that as the justification for why Hal never appears in the webisodes anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## DragonPiece

> I believe you're referring to this: https://twitter.com/PatrickZircher/s...45361156984832
> 
> That's from one of the more recent issues. It's an illusion sequence.


darn, guess that's my fault  for not paying attention to the book much.  Just don't get why Carol can't back to the DCU already.

----------


## liwanag

> On the ring is half lit side, WB have proven they can f-up any DC property.
> 
> It was never Green Lantern in general, or Hal Jordan in particular, being responsible for the 2011 mishap.
> 
> It was WB the whole bloody time.


if only wb would take care of their dc property as much as they did harry potter...

----------


## Johnny

"I'm expressing with my full capabilities. And now I'm living in correctional facilities..."

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "I'm expressing with my full capabilities. And now I'm living in correctional facilities..."


Express yourself, Johnny!

----------


## Johnny

> Express yourself, Johnny!


It's crazy to see people be what society wants them to be, but not me!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Just be careful to stay away from the non-power ring green stuff that goes up in smoke.

Cause you know...brain damage on the mic won't manage....

----------


## Johnny

> Just be careful to stay away from the non-power ring green stuff that goes up in smoke.
> 
> Cause you know...brain damage on the mic won't manage....

----------


## liwanag

> Hal in the upcoming _Aquaman_ annual:


hey, it's atomic lantern.

----------


## Darkseid Is

Sinestro was a member of the corps... maybe the canadian horsemen could be him...

----------


## Darkseid Is

> Speaking of the Horsemen, and the GLC, I was thinking about a certain Canadian Horsemen, who shall not be named.
> 
> The tragedies surrounding him have been attributed to untreated brain injuries.
> 
> I'm just gonna say that either Guy's head injuries were healed by the ring, or retconned out.


Sinestro was a member of the corps... maybe the canadian horseman could be him...

----------


## Darkseid Is

> This was a Green Lantern variant, I don't know what the number was... maybe #38?  But this was that godawful bar fight you'll-find-yourself-someday-Hal issue that pretty much marks Venditti's low point IMO.


I think was my favorite issue of the Vendittie run :P Got away from space. Hal, Guy and Barry hanging out. Slowing things down. No pun intended.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think was my favorite issue of the Vendittie run :P Got away from space. Hal, Guy and Barry hanging out. Slowing things down. No pun intended.


Ugh... red bearded Guy.  Hal was such a sad sack throughout this issue.  And it was just the culmination of the Carol Ferris botch.  SHE abruptly dumps him for no real reason and ran off with a younger, more flakier version of him.  Now she comes back acting like her schitt don't stink and talks down to Hal like HE'S the f#$k up?  Venditti butchered at least two characters in this issue.

Oh yeah... IMO.

But this seems to be a staple in Venditti's run.  Scenes that should be really cool end up feeling hollow and unfulfilling.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I do recall Venditti hinting that Carol will show up again within the next few issues, too. None of the solicits mention her so I wonder in what context.


It was sort of inferred that she would be back because I think he mentioned on twitter or some other bile spewing social media outlet when asked about Carol that he was just writing a scene with her now.  It was sort of estimated that it would be around issue #35 or later.  But after her last appearance and seeing the solicits, I kinda feel like she's on the shelf.  If he was writing another scene with her after that bleh dream sequence then it was probably small and maybe even ended up on the editor's chopping block.  

Confidence is low.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

The whole cover's gonna look sweet. Hopefully Tyler Kirkham is doing more than covers.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


I cant find a scan of it but the splash page with Hal and Kyle in this issue was beautiful. Jack Herbert is my new favorite up and coming artist. I loved his stuff on Action comics a few months ago too.

----------


## Johnny

I agree, he's very good. Can't find the splash page either, but this page is awesome too. #haironpoint

----------


## WallyWestFlash

9a8b583a28cd28853495d889b7aac6a9--green-lantern-corps-green-lanterns.jpg


Came across this great image.

----------


## Johnny

Infinite Crisis was good. This image is probably the youngest Hal I've seen. He almost looks college aged.

----------


## liwanag

Green Lantern on far left.

----------


## Johnny

Love this. Who's the artist?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I agree, he's very good. Can't find the splash page either, but this page is awesome too. #haironpoint


I hope Kyle's not trying to open that can of worms.

Some elephants in the room really should be ignored.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would laugh if that causes Hal to open up a can of whoop arse on Kyle!

Hal has....hands.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Hal "Hands" Jordan, let's not forget the Batman one punch and how he beat the Predator's butt back when he was ringless and before the Pred merged with Carol.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Green Lantern on far left.


great art Fabok (?) but that Spidey looking character is skating the cease and desist letter for copyright infringement.

----------


## Frontier

> Green Lantern on far left.


So I guess this is the Justice League together with the Dark Matter heroes? 

Oh god, Aquaman is getting the hook hand back  :EEK!: .

----------


## Johnny

> So I guess this is the Justice League together with the Dark Matter heroes? 
> 
> Oh god, Aquaman is getting the hook hand back .


I don't think that's a hook hand, looks like he's just pointing the trident.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't think that's a hook hand, looks like he's just pointing the trident.


I guess, but it just looks like it's built into his arm rather then him holding it from that angle.

----------


## Johnny

> I guess, but it just looks like it's built into his arm rather then him holding it from that angle.



Here's an HQ version to zoom in. You can see his hand holding the trident. I agree it's not very clear at first glimpse: http://www.dccomics.com/sites/defaul...0.99713319.jpg

----------


## Johnny

> *great art Fabok (?)* but that Spidey looking character is skating the cease and desist letter for copyright infringement.


Philip Tan.

----------


## Frontier

> Philip Tan.


I was torn between whether it was Fabok, Reis, or Jorge Jimenez since none of it looked exactly like their art, but I can see Tan now  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

> I do see the parallels between Hal & Ric.
> 
> I never would have compared John with Arn. I think Arn & Guy seems more of a match.
> 
> I actually compared Kyle with Tully. The bromance Arn & Tully had rivaled Guy & Kyle.
> 
> I think John might be the odd man out.


Yeah, I don't see John as Arn or Ole. Given his current position as GLC leader, maybe he could be JJ Dillon? I guess Kilowog could be Luger. lol

----------


## BatmanJones

Love GL, love Hal, love GLC, but have been strangely disappointed in Hal J and the GLC. I've much preferred Humphries' GL's as I've found his Jessica and Simon much more interesting than anything that's happened in HJ/GLC. And I don't like supporting EVS though I won't pass up a comic I think I'll enjoy to boycott him.

But even though I dropped HJ/GLC last week, I went ahead and picked up the latest issue because I liked the cover and, being a 5th week, I wanted more comics to read.

And I LOVED the latest issue. This new artist is remarkable and I think he makes Venditti better too. I've skimmed the comic several times since reading it just to savor the art. I think I'm adding this back to my list at my LCS.

I hated to be bored by any GL book after having loved them (esp. Hal) for so long. I'm so happy to have enjoyed the latest issue.

----------


## BatmanJones

In the latest issue there are a few character portraits that I just can't get over. I've never like the way Kyle Rayner looked, not in any iteration or costume, and I've always hated the crab mask.

But the closeup on him at the bottom of page 9 (where Kyle says "Only 87 times") made me LOVE the way Kyle looks.

I was equally blown away by the portrait of Hal when Kyle asks him about Carol on page 11.

Jack Herbert, a totally new find I think, made this issue soar. And I'm totally hooked on the storyline this issue brought into focus. I'm all the way back on board now and I wouldn't even have bought the book but for it being a slow week and I wouldn't have enjoyed it as I did but for Herbert. I'm all in again. Especially since I haven't been nuts about Seeley's take on GL's. It feels a little forced to me after Humphries' writing of the characters felt so natural.

----------


## jbmasta

> In the latest issue there are a few character portraits that I just can't get over. I've never like the way Kyle Rayner looked, not in any iteration or costume, and I've always hated the crab mask.
> 
> But the closeup on him at the bottom of page 9 (where Kyle says "Only 87 times") made me LOVE the way Kyle looks.
> 
> I was equally blown away by the portrait of Hal when Kyle asks him about Carol on page 11.
> 
> Jack Herbert, a totally new find I think, made this issue soar. And I'm totally hooked on the storyline this issue brought into focus. I'm all the way back on board now and I wouldn't even have bought the book but for it being a slow week and I wouldn't have enjoyed it as I did but for Herbert. I'm all in again. Especially since I haven't been nuts about Seeley's take on GL's. It feels a little forced to me after Humphries' writing of the characters felt so natural.


I like Kyle's crab mask when it's more detailed, some artists make it look a bit flat. I think a flight goggle construct with the flight jacket uniform would be a great look on Hal. While it wouldn't show abs, it would be more distinctive like what Guy has with his motorcycle jacket look.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

bleedingcool list's hal's title in their top ten week.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...list-12-03-17/

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal "Hands" Jordan, let's not forget the Batman one punch and how he beat the Predator's butt back when he was ringless and before the Pred merged with Carol.


You are right about Hal putting hands on Batman, & the Predator!

I forgot about Hal putting hands on his commanding officer, twice. The first time to get discharged to see his ailing mother, the next over a decade later as GL (which was how he learned they were the same man). I thought it was hilarious how the CO knew only the same person can hit him like that.

You know, I prefer "Hands" over "Highball".

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, I don't see John as Arn or Ole. Given his current position as GLC leader, maybe he could be JJ Dillon? I guess Kilowog could be Luger. lol


Imma think outside the box, and make John......Sid Vicious. Between blowing up two planets, and his wife being chopped up, John gotta have some crazy in him.

----------


## Johnny

Come on, you know Sid got half the brain that John does.

But now that I think about it, given there's so much tragedy in these guys' lives, you gotta wonder how ALL of them haven't lost their marbles yet. A guy whose home town got detonated, then got possessed by a genocidal entity, a guy who blew up an entire planet, a guy who found his girlfriend cut up and stuck in a refrigerator, a Guy who was emotionally and physically abused as a child. How much more can these guys take. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Come on, you know Sid got half the brain that John does.
> 
> But now that I think about it, given there's so much tragedy in these guys' lives, you gotta wonder how ALL of them haven't lost their marbles yet. A guy whose home town got detonated, then got possessed by a genocidal entity, a guy who blew up an entire planet, a guy who found his girlfriend cut up and stuck in a refrigerator, a Guy who was emotionally and physically abused as a child. How much more can these guys take. lol


Okay, I probably was reaching like my name was Ralph, Eel, and Reed with the Sid comparison.


When you think about it, the Earth GL's has as much baggage as the X-Men (which is saying a lot). 

Perhaps their ability to overcome great fear (and trauma) is the reason none of them ended up in Arkham (or at least not yet).

----------


## TheCape

> But now that I think about it, given there's so much tragedy in these guys' lives, you gotta wonder how ALL of them haven't lost their marbles yet. A guy whose home town got detonated, then got possessed by a genocidal entity, a guy who blew up an entire planet, a guy who found his girlfriend cut up and stuck in a refrigerator, a Guy who was emotionally and physically abused as a child. How much more can these guys take. lol


It's not easy to be green  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

John & Kyle: their great loves cut up, and left in the kitchen area.....wtf?!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## WallyWestFlash

This is my favorite cover of the year. Maybe even one of my favorites of all time. Thank you Ethan Van Sciver for this great art and bringing back Kyle's best costume.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Oh man I just realized after posting that that post really belongs in the Kyle Rayner forum. Even if it does have Hal in it. 

I'm trying to delete it but don't know how. Any help?

----------


## vartox

> Come on, you know Sid got half the brain that John does.
> 
> But now that I think about it, given there's so much tragedy in these guys' lives, you gotta wonder how ALL of them haven't lost their marbles yet. A guy whose home town got detonated, then got possessed by a genocidal entity, a guy who blew up an entire planet, a guy who found his girlfriend cut up and stuck in a refrigerator, a Guy who was emotionally and physically abused as a child. How much more can these guys take. lol


Yeah, being a GL pretty much means your personal life is going to be endless trauma  :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't think I have the willpower it would take to not be crying all the time if my life sucked as much as theirs typically do.




> 


That's so cute!

----------


## Johnny

> Oh man I just realized after posting that that post really belongs in the Kyle Rayner forum. Even if it does have Hal in it. 
> 
> I'm trying to delete it but don't know how. Any help?


It's cool man, it's a great cover. After all, it's a cover of a book called "Hal Jordan and the GLC" so I do think it belongs here. I'm a fan of the Hal/Kyle friendship in the book. Venditti's writing is usually not that memorable, but that's one aspect I've been enjoying consistently. Same with Guy and "Johnny".

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It's cool man, it's a great cover. After all, it's a cover of a book called "Hal Jordan and the GLC" so I do think it belongs here. I'm a fan of the Hal/Kyle friendship in the book. Venditti's writing is usually not that memorable, but that's one aspect I've been enjoying consistently. Same with Guy and "Johnny".


Alright cool. Thanks. Lol.
Yea I'm loving the banter and interactions between Hal, kyle, Guy and John that Venditti is doing. Yea I like how he plays Kyle's innocent , nice straight man off of Hals cocky, fun, daredevil personality. 

I actually really liked how they did Guys and Johns relationship in new 52 GLC. That was great.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That coat....

Okay, new match-up. So Agent Orange sees the coat, and wants it. Hal has to battle this fool just to keep it.

To really make this crazy, someone in the shadows sees this battle.

Bane. Somehow, Bane gets an orange ring.

Hal & Bane...two guys with totally different lives...going at it.

For some reason, the coat reminds me of the one Bane wore in the Nolan film.

Hal Jordan vs a ring powered Bane....I think that would be an interesting 3-part story.

Kinda weird that Scarecrow was the only Bat-villain to get a ring (that I am aware of).

----------


## Johnny

> Hal & Bane...two guys with totally different lives...going at it.


Like this?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Like me, Chuck Norris would also approve.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Perhaps this is what I'm missing: Earth-grown cosmic threats that require GL attention.

How about something from Earth threatening the cosmos as opposed to something from the cosmos threatening Earth?

----------


## Frontier

> Perhaps this is what I'm missing: Earth-grown cosmic threats that require GL attention.
> 
> How about something from Earth threatening the cosmos as opposed to something from the cosmos threatening Earth?


Well, Earth is supposedly still the center of the universe  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, Earth is supposedly still the center of the universe .


I was totally WTF?! when I read that. I really hope that never gets brought up again.

I love the thought of Earth being exceptional (despite being technologically primitive to other planets), but it should go no further.

----------


## liwanag

> Perhaps this is what I'm missing: Earth-grown cosmic threats that require GL attention.
> 
> How about something from Earth threatening the cosmos as opposed to something from the cosmos threatening Earth?


i'd really want to see hal get back on earth, reconnect with his family and friends (carol, tom, barry, oliver...), join the league, and have his earth based rogues gallery get some attention...

----------


## Hizashi

> Perhaps this is what I'm missing: Earth-grown cosmic threats that require GL attention.
> 
> How about something from Earth threatening the cosmos as opposed to something from the cosmos threatening Earth?


So something like the Centre from the New Frontier? Hal delivered the killing blow there.

----------


## Margaret

> Perhaps this is what I'm missing: Earth-grown cosmic threats that require GL attention.
> 
> How about something from Earth threatening the cosmos as opposed to something from the cosmos threatening Earth?


Eh...Does Hal as Parallax count? I mean he is from Earth and he's technically a threat to the cosmos

----------


## dreyga2000

> Well, Earth is supposedly still the center of the universe .


Correction center of the Multiverse,  bit different

----------


## phantom1592

> Correction center of the Multiverse,  bit different



Ehhhh I'm pretty sure it was both by the time Infinte Crisis was over. Something about Superboy Prime physically moving planets to reshape the universe so Earth was the center 'As it should be'...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So something like the Centre from the New Frontier? Hal delivered the killing blow there.


I'm down with that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Eh...Does Hal as Parallax count? I mean he is from Earth and he's technically a threat to the cosmos


That's all past tense, unless that pre-Flashpoint version shows up again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That was classic!

----------


## Frontier

> 


Somehow Kilowog saying that makes more sense now then it did back then  :Stick Out Tongue: .

And seeing Ch'p there (is that supposed to be Ch'p?) makes me think Hal is about to get the tar kicked out of him.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Somehow Kilowog saying that makes more sense now then it did back then .
> 
> And seeing Ch'p there (is that supposed to be Ch'p?) makes me think Hal is about to get the tar kicked out of him.


All this America bashing really puts a Ch'p on my shoulder.

(thank you, thank you, I have no shame)

----------


## jbmasta

> That's all past tense, unless that pre-Flashpoint version shows up again.


Technically Hallax is still out there. If Venditti can bring the Templar Guardians back from comic book limbo then he likely has plans for Hallax. Probably issue 50, that's when Parallax tends to show up since he first debuted in issue 50 of the 90's run, and appeared in issue 50 of the Geoff Johns run (during Blackest Night) and later issue 50 of New 52 (or DCYou as it was labeled at that point). If Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps keeps on at twice monthly then it'll take a year or so for that landmark to be reached. The real trick will be triple digits without resorting to legacy numbering. Kudos to any DC title that achieves that with their current run.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I like the thought of Hallax being used every so often.

Hallax should should the drama to the 4 GL's.

With Guy, Hallax is kinda proof that Gardner (in his mind) should have gotten the ring from Abin.

With John, Hallax was a friend who cured his paralysis before sacrificing his life to reignite the sun. John might have conflicted feelings in fighting Hallax.

With Kyle, Hallax was that reason he got a ring.

With Hal, well, Hallax should be every ounce of self-loathing in human form.

I would say Guy & Hal (naturally) would be the two most eager to fight Hallax.

I say all this provided the pre-flashpoint stuff about Hallax is still in continuity.

----------


## Johnny

Anyone still wonder why Carol had trouble turning him down.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I'm imagining their all playing "Ring Capacity"  :Wink: .

----------


## j9ac9k

Cool - there's been a lot of talk about what kind of music Hal might be into on some other threads.  What would "Sector 2814" sound like?   I want to imagine something a la "The Pixies" but that's just me....  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

Whatever music they are playing, I bet Hal Jordan can't sing if his life depended on it.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

He'd do it anyways

----------


## Frontier

> Cool - there's been a lot of talk about what kind of music Hal might be into on some other threads.  What would "Sector 2814" sound like?   I want to imagine something a la "The Pixies" but that's just me....


Whatever style, I think it would definitely be loud and a tad chaotic.

----------


## Johnny

> He'd do it anyways


Of course, he's Hal.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


Simon on the tamborine is the greatest dig at the character I have ever seen  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

> Simon on the tamborine is the greatest dig at the character I have ever seen


Hey now, Simon's rocking that tambourine  :Wink: .

Kyle on the piano seems kind of random but I guess he is an artiste...

----------


## j9ac9k

Meanwhile, I don't think anyone could have a problem with Guy on drums...  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> Meanwhile, I don't think anyone could have a problem with Guy on drums...


He also really pulls off the tank-top look  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

F2795CFC-7E92-49EA-A225-D67078F3AAB1.jpg

Fixed it  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

Who plans on buying GL merch this Christmas?

----------


## liwanag

i need this for our tree...

----------


## Frontier

> i need this for our tree...


Wow, that's awesome  :Big Grin: .

----------


## liwanag

> Wow, that's awesome .


i know right. wish i knew where i could buy them. love the flying poses.

i'm actually looking for new decorations this Christmas.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## vartox

> Who plans on buying GL merch this Christmas?


Doesn't seem like there's much new stuff this year unfortunately  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Not only is that classic Superdickery, but Hal's proportions look wrong (looks like he's got boobs, not abs).

----------


## jbmasta

> 


A Green Lantern anime project featuring Kyle would be so completely perfect.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Lightning Rider

> 


Great image and symbolism.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


My favorite GL rivalry  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

Disappointed Quitely never had a GL run.

----------


## Johnny

Jack Herbert's art on the current arc is top-notch.

----------


## Frontier

> Disappointed Quitely never had a GL run.


I'm just imagining all the crazy visuals  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> Jack Herbert's art on the current arc is top-notch.


Now that's a game face  :Cool: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Jack Herbert's art on the current arc is top-notch.


Yes. Again there is a great splash page of all four lanterns. I'm loving Herbert's art.

Although I liked his art more on his work on Action comics a few months ago. It was more clean and detailed. Here it looks more "scratchy" and shady.

----------


## liwanag

> Disappointed Quitely never had a GL run.


i'd like him and grant morrison to work on a hal jordan limited series...

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> i'd like him and grant morrison to work on a hal jordan limited series...


Morrison was never really a big Hal Jordan fan. Military types aren't really his bag. He preferred Kyle

----------


## liwanag

> Morrison was never really a big Hal Jordan fan. Military types aren't really his bag. He preferred Kyle


didn't knew morrison didn't like hal. shame. i would have enjoyed hal be a part of morrison's jla back in the day.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Guy would be the drummer....

----------


## AJpyro

I'm getting GL Silver Age vol 1 in a few days. Am I in for fun?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Morrison was never really a big Hal Jordan fan. Military types aren't really his bag. He preferred Kyle


Morrison sounds like the 12th Doctor (Who).

----------


## Frontier

> I'm getting GL Silver Age vol 1 in a few days. Am I in for fun?


As only the Silver Age can deliver  :Wink: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

^^ "You're a mess, Jordan".

----------


## Johnny



----------


## The Learner

> 


Where is this image from?

----------


## Frontier

> Where is this image from?


I believe it's an upcoming _Green Arrow_ issue.

----------


## Johnny

“He didn't fit in with others, he made others fit in with him” - Barry about Hal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


this is the hal i'm hoping for the dceu.

----------


## Frontier

> this is the hal i'm hoping for the dceu.


That's the Hal I hope I always see  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Hey, some tiny good news on the monthy sales figures... Hal got a tiny bump.  I don't mean the Metal crossover issue either.  That one was guaranteed to jump it up because it was part of a set.  But #33 actually was up from #31.  (whereas the last 20 or so issues have been a slow steady decline)  Let's hope this is a trend that continues.

----------


## vartox

> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #40 
> 
> Written by Robert Venditti, art and cover by Rafa Sandoval and Jordi Tarragona, variant cover by Tyler Kirkham.
> 
> "Zod's Will," part four! The Green Lantern Corps launch their assault on Zod and his world in order to free Hal Jordan. Kyle Rayner tries to control Hal's ring, but the power within the ring is overwhelming him. Will Kyle be able to stop Zod before the ring destroys him?
> 
> 32 pages, $2.99, in stores on March 14. 
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #41
> ...


Hal fighting Zod sounds cool  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Hey, some tiny good news on the monthy sales figures... Hal got a tiny bump.  I don't mean the Metal crossover issue either.  That one was guaranteed to jump it up because it was part of a set.  But #33 actually was up from #31.  (whereas the last 20 or so issues have been a slow steady decline)  Let's hope this is a trend that continues.


good news...

also, i think i read somewhere that hal and the glc came up in 11th place in comixology's recent digital sales...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> good news...
> 
> also, i think i read somewhere that hal and the glc came up in 11th place in comixology's recent digital sales...


That might've only been for that week.  Maybe not.  Though I'd expect a title like Green Lanterns to sell better digitally since that's more of a younger audience.

Better days are ahead, maybe.  Seeing the guardians return sort of is cool.  But Zod for 5 issues... wow... did Superman even have a Zod story go for 5 continuous issues?  God, I hate how everyone is writing for the trades these days.  Maybe Zod is the new Sinestro.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> That might've only been for that week.  Maybe not.  Though I'd expect a title like Green Lanterns to sell better digitally since that's more of a younger audience.
> 
> Better days are ahead, maybe.  Seeing the guardians return sort of is cool.  But Zod for 5 issues... wow... did Superman even have a Zod story go for 5 continuous issues?  God, I hate how everyone is writing for the trades these days.  Maybe Zod is the new Sinestro.


Nah he's the new Cyborg Superman,  Hal has been known to revitalize a Superman villain and utilize him better than the Krytonian comics

----------


## Frontier

> Hal fighting Zod sounds cool


I know a lot of people are going to complain about Hal once again getting the final showdown with the Big Bad, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't pumped to see him go toe-to-toe with Zod  :Cool: .



> That might've only been for that week.  Maybe not.  Though I'd expect a title like Green Lanterns to sell better digitally since that's more of a younger audience.
> 
> Better days are ahead, maybe.  Seeing the guardians return sort of is cool.  But Zod for 5 issues... wow... did Superman even have a Zod story go for 5 continuous issues?  God, I hate how everyone is writing for the trades these days.  Maybe Zod is the new Sinestro.


Well, he was the main villain of a whole Revenge Squad arc in _Action Comics_ which was about 5-6 issues, I think.

----------


## j9ac9k

Did they plan this with the Superman office? Hey, let's swap Big Bads for an arc?  I kinda wish I hadn't seen the minor spoiler that it will end up coming down to Hal v Zod, but damn, I am looking forward to this title bout!  :Wink:  

Also, I kinda love how some people are pissed about the solit with Hal being proclaimed "greatest GL of all time" again and that it does come down to Hal v the Big Bad. (assuming they're not being misleading in the solits - I wouldn't put it past them)

----------


## Johnny

> I know a lot of people are going to complain about Hal once again getting the final showdown with the Big Bad, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't pumped to see him go toe-to-toe with Zod .


I very much look forward to the Hal/Zod showdown. I'm disappointed there's still nothing about Hal in the Batman solicits since Tom King said he would show up to talk to Bruce about his engagement, yet he's not in the Superfriends arc or the next one. Granted, he didn't clarify GL was going to be Hal, but no other Lantern has more history with Bruce. Maybe they scrapped his appearance?

----------


## Johnny

> Also, I kinda love how some people are pissed about the solit with Hal being proclaimed "greatest GL of all time" again and that it does come down to Hal v the Big Bad. (assuming they're not being misleading in the solits - I wouldn't put it past them)


This must be your Hal privilege speaking.  :Big Grin:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Hal vs Zod can be really cool. I can see it now. 

Zod walks in, hands behind his back, head held high, nose in the air. 
"Kneel before Zod, you insignificant worm."

Hal standing there, maybe surrounded by overwhelming odds, maybe even beaten and bloody. And says with a smirk on his face and twinkle in his eye.
"Yea, not gonna happen buddy. Kinda don't do the submit before maniacal dictator bit."

This could be fun.

----------


## Jekyll

> I know a lot of people are going to complain about Hal once again getting the final showdown with the Big Bad, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't pumped to see him go toe-to-toe with Zod .
> 
> Well, he was the main villain of a whole Revenge Squad arc in _Action Comics_ which was about 5-6 issues, I think.


I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS ARC!!!!!! I honestly don't get all of the hate for Hal. Kyle, John, and Guy are ALL still around!!!

----------


## Johnny

> I AM SO PUMPED FOR THIS ARC!!!!!! I honestly don't get all of the hate for Hal. Kyle, John, and Guy are ALL still around!!!


He's the poster boy. It's cool to hate on him.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I very much look forward to the Hal/Zod showdown. I'm disappointed there's still nothing about Hal in the Batman solicits since Tom King said he would show up to talk to Bruce about his engagement, yet he's not in the Superfriends arc or the next one. Granted, he didn't clarify GL was going to be Hal, but no other Lantern has more history with Bruce. Maybe they scrapped his appearance?


Wow, they're really going forward with this engagement thing.  Good for them.  I still think some stupid nonsense will happen and either Cats or Bats will call it off.  But hey, Tom King is a powerhouse and if anyone could push for this new status quo, he could.  If he wasn't so damn successful I'd be lobbying for him to write some GL stories.  Imagine what he could do for Hal & Carol.   If they actually go through with a wedding, I wonder if it will be some massive crossover event.  Like everyone in the DCU gets their invite inscribed on a batarang.  Supes and Lobo throw a bachelor party, why not?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Seriously, you can't pass up a Hal vs Zod brawl.

Such a battle can be brutal, yet funny with the insults.


On another note, why is Kyle once again in Hal's closet?

Imma start calling him....Kyle "Hal's hand-me-downs" Raynor.

Kyle's gonna be the Alex Summers of DC pretty soon.....

----------


## liwanag

hal going toe to toe with zod? now i'm excited. worthy of a wrestlemania main event.

----------


## Johnny

> hal going toe to toe with zod? now i'm excited. worthy of a wrestlemania main event.


Certainly sounds more appealing than Roman vs Brock II.

----------


## liwanag

> Certainly sounds more appealing than Roman vs Brock II.


dare i say it's hulk hogan vs ultimate warrior or stone cold vs the rock kind of excitement.

----------


## Johnny

I will just say I wasn't that big of a fan of the Superman vs Sinestro confrontation from a few months back , so I hope Hal vs Zod delivers.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal vs Zod feels more like it could be Macho Man vs Ultimate Warrior (ah, my childhood).

Two clear main event fighters, but neither is not quite the big dog in the yard.

Carol can be Miss Elizabeth.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Hal vs Zod feels more like it could be Macho Man vs Ultimate Warrior (ah, my childhood).
> 
> Two clear main event fighters, but neither is not quite the big dog in the yard.
> 
> Carol can be Miss Elizabeth.


Wait, did this ever happen?

----------


## Johnny

> Wait, did this ever happen?


MM vs UW did, except Savage's valet at the time was Sensational Sherri, not Miss Elizabeth. Though Randy's match with Warrior is what lead to his reunion with Elizabeth.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal vs Zod feels more like it could be Macho Man vs Ultimate Warrior (ah, my childhood).
> 
> Two clear main event fighters, but neither is not quite the big dog in the yard.
> 
> Carol can be Miss Elizabeth.


So who's the George the Animal Steel who basically kidnaps and forces her to be with him?  Ah, the 80s were fun.

----------


## phantom1592

> So who's the George the Animal Steel who basically kidnaps and forces her to be with him?  Ah, the 80s were fun.


Lobo sounds about right there.

----------


## jbmasta

> 


Variant cover?

----------


## Johnny

> Variant cover?


Yep, to #38. Hopefully Tyler Kirkham draws GL again.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


That cover is awesome. Kirkham did a great job but the colors on it add a lot to it.

----------


## Johnny

Kyle's missing the NIN shirt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  That's almost like if Hal wasn't wearing his bomber jacket.

----------


## j9ac9k

Great looking cover -- What would it mean now for a guy Kyle's age to wear a Nine Inch Nails shirt -- that's he's into nostalgia?  What shirt would be more appropriate for modern times - does rock even exist?

----------


## Johnny

> Great looking cover -- What would it mean now for a guy Kyle's age to wear a Nine Inch Nails shirt -- that's he's into nostalgia?  What shirt would be more appropriate for modern times - does rock even exist?


I guess so. Kyle listening to industrial won't be seen as outdated as Hal being a test pilot nowadays. Hal's normal attire is as retro as it gets, Kyle would be seen in a similar way, just in a 90s hip way. Kind of like how you see some folks with Nirvana shirts, some of whom don't necessarily know what Nirvana is. lol Plus NIN has a damn fine logo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So who's the George the Animal Steel who basically kidnaps and forces her to be with him?  Ah, the 80s were fun.


Since we are talking about the 1980s....the Predator.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> MM vs UW did, except Savage's valet at the time was Sensational Sherri, not Miss Elizabeth. Though Randy's match with Warrior is what lead to his reunion with Elizabeth.


The match, and the reunion were both pretty awesome, imo.

When I really think about it, MM & Liz had as much drama as Hal & Carol.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wait, did this ever happen?


WrestleMania VII back in 1991. I did not know tis was also the WrestleMania that began the Undertaker's undefeated streak.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WrestleMania_VII

----------


## j9ac9k

> Since we are talking about the 1980s....the Predator.


It never occurred to me, but Predator looks like an extreme spelunker... (it wouldn't surprise me if MD Bright (assuming it's his design?) was inspired by a climbing equipment catalog he got in the mail or something....  :Wink: )

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It looks like Predator was a creation of Wein & Gibbons. Not bad parents for a character to have.

https://comicvine.gamespot.com/predator/4005-12675/

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I guess so. Kyle listening to industrial won't be seen as outdated as Hal being a test pilot nowadays. Hal's normal attire is as retro as it gets, Kyle would be seen in a similar way, just in a 90s hip way. Kind of like how you see some folks with Nirvana shirts, some of whom don't necessarily know what Nirvana is. lol Plus NIN has a damn fine logo.


What band shirt do you think Hal would've been wearing when he got his ring?  I guess Rolling Stones maybe?

----------


## Johnny

> What band shirt do you think Hal would've been wearing when he got his ring?  I guess Rolling Stones maybe?


Led Zeppelin.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> It never occurred to me, but Predator looks like an extreme spelunker... (it wouldn't surprise me if MD Bright (assuming it's his design?) was inspired by a climbing equipment catalog he got in the mail or something.... )


The Predator first appeared in 1984ish, so he was designed by Dave Gibbons, right before he ended his Green Lantern run to do Watchmen with Alan Moore.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Led Zeppelin.


You think Hal's into cover bands?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> It looks like Predator was a creation of Wein & Gibbons. Not bad parents for a character to have.
> 
> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/predator/4005-12675/


Ha! You were quicker on the draw! Nice shootin', Tex  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

> You think Hal's into cover bands?


lol Who knows, maybe he could be a Black Sabbath guy. But since you mentioned the Stones, Sympathy for the Devil must be Parallax Hal's favorite song.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> lol Who knows, maybe he could be a Black Sabbath guy. But since you mentioned the Stones, Sympathy for the Devil must be Parallax Hal's favorite song.


The G 'n R version definitely.  Parallax was created in the 90s after all.

----------


## j9ac9k

Regardless of the sliding timeline, I still see Hal with an old school rock shirt ... maybe the Rolling Stones...?

----------


## jbmasta

> Yep, to #38. Hopefully Tyler Kirkham draws GL again.


Thought I recognised the style from somewhere, he did some early New Guardians (the New 52 title with Kyle). The art style works well with that of Rafa Sandoval.

----------


## vartox

> Thought I recognised the style from somewhere, he did some early New Guardians (the New 52 title with Kyle). The art style works well with that of Rafa Sandoval.


I think he drew some of pre-new 52 GLC when Bedard started writing after Tomasi/Gleason left, too!

----------


## Margaret

Personally I imagine Hal isn't into any particular band. He probably listens to the songs he likes regardless of the singer(s), or just randomly put on the radio and listens to whatever comes on.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

If we're not limited by time period, then there's only one song in Hal's playlist:

Highway to the Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins

----------


## Lightning Rider

> Personally I imagine Hal isn't into any particular band. He probably listens to the songs he likes regardless of the singer(s), or just randomly put on the radio and listens to whatever comes on.


Yeah I see him as the type to enjoy songs individually rather than an artist’s particular style. Too on the move to commit to amassing a CD collection or go to concerts

----------


## Anthony Shaw

If Hal was into a classic rock band, it probably would have been a favorite of Martin Jordan.

I'm thinking this would parallel with MCU Star-Lord having great affection for his mom's music collection.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

Happy Christmas everybody! Thanks for making this thread a fun place to visit.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

Happy Holidays! Do I owe people here an apology for going off anytime movie Hal is brought up? Even I feel I'm being quite insufferable when I tell people not to have any hopes for a good live-action Hal or how when all is said and done, DC doesn't care about the character, so I can only imagine how you guys put up with my occasional outbursts of Red rage.

----------


## liwanag

> Happy Holidays! Do I owe people here an apology for going off anytime movie Hal is brought up? Even I feel I'm being quite insufferable when I tell people not to have any hopes for a good live-action Hal or how when all is said and done, DC doesn't care about the character, so I can only imagine how you guys put up with my occasional outbursts of Red rage.


nah, you're good. although it sucks that you were right about hal not being in justice league. sigh. (now, if i can only put you in the same room with wb execs, we might have a turn around with the way they have faith on the rest of their dc property).

happy holidays johnny!

----------


## Johnny

> nah, you're good. although it sucks that you were right about hal not being in justice league. sigh. (now, if i can only put you in the same room with wb execs, we might have a turn around with the way they have faith on the rest of their dc property).
> 
> happy holidays johnny!


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Frontier

> Happy Holidays! Do I owe people here an apology for going off anytime movie Hal is brought up? Even I feel I'm being quite insufferable when I tell people not to have any hopes for a good live-action Hal or how when all is said and done, DC doesn't care about the character, so I can only imagine how you guys put up with my occasional outbursts of Red rage.


I'd be lying if I said it didn't make the thread feel like a downer sometimes, but I know your hearts and thoughts are in the right place of appreciating and loving Hal and wanting DC to do right by him on all fronts  :Smile: .

Happy Holidays guys:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I'd be lying if I said it didn't make the thread feel like a downer sometimes, but I know your hearts and thoughts are in the right place of appreciating and loving Hal and wanting DC to do right by him on all fronts .
> 
> Happy Holidays guys:


Flash is Jewish ? I thought Hal was. Lol .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Flash is Jewish ? I thought Hal was. Lol .


It is Hal, that's why he's the one saying Happy Hanukkah. Though to be fair, what really sounds more Jewish, "Harold Jordan" or "Bartholomew Allen"? lol

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It is Hal, that's why he's the one saying Happy Hanukkah. Though to be fair, what really sounds more Jewish, "Harold Jordan" or "Bartholomew Allen"? lol


Lol. Yea Jordan definitely does not sound like a Jewish last name.

Wait! Was Hal shown as Jewish before Tom King's Hal Jordan's tie in one shot to Darkseid War?

----------


## Frontier

> Lol. Yea Jordan definitely does not sound like a Jewish last name.
> 
> Wait! Was Hal shown as Jewish before Tom King's Hal Jordan's tie in one shot to Darkseid War?


I think that was the first time it was really present/confirmed in a long while at least.

----------


## vartox

> Lol. Yea Jordan definitely does not sound like a Jewish last name.
> 
> Wait! Was Hal shown as Jewish before Tom King's Hal Jordan's tie in one shot to Darkseid War?


It had been kind of implied a couple times but not solidly confirmed until that Darkseid War issue. Hal telling Barry Happy Hanukkah is one example people use and the other was an issue of Hal's Spectre series where a character says that Hal is Jewish (although that series also had a flashback of Hal celebrating Christmas as a kid, which I suppose fits in with the Jewish mother/Catholic father that King went with)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

Then there's the fact that Hal was initially based on Paul Newman, who was also Jewish. As pointed out, there have been nods and examples before that Hal was Jewish, so I guess Tom King just went and made it official.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It had been kind of implied a couple times but not solidly confirmed until that Darkseid War issue. Hal telling Barry Happy Hanukkah is one example people use and the other was an issue of Hal's Spectre series where a character says that Hal is Jewish (although that series also had a flashback of Hal celebrating Christmas as a kid, which I suppose fits in with the Jewish mother/Catholic father that King went with)





> Then there's the fact that Hal was initially based on Paul Newman, who was also Jewish. As pointed out, there have been nods and examples before that Hal was Jewish, so I guess Tom King just went and made it official.


Interesting. I never knew it was even a thing before that Tom King issue. Kind of came out of nowhere for me. lol.

I'm really curious, have there been any other hints or implications in the past that you can think of?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Happy Holidays! Do I owe people here an apology for going off anytime movie Hal is brought up? Even I feel I'm being quite insufferable when I tell people not to have any hopes for a good live-action Hal or how when all is said and done, DC doesn't care about the character, so I can only imagine how you guys put up with my occasional outbursts of Red rage.


Never apologize, Johnny.

Your passion for the mythos burns like a power battery.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd be lying if I said it didn't make the thread feel like a downer sometimes, but I know your hearts and thoughts are in the right place of appreciating and loving Hal and wanting DC to do right by him on all fronts .
> 
> Happy Holidays guys:


Was Barry standing on steps here?

Hal is normally taller.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> nah, you're good. although it sucks that you were right about hal not being in justice league. sigh. (now, if i can only put you in the same room with wb execs, we might have a turn around with the way they have faith on the rest of their dc property).
> 
> happy holidays johnny!


You know, you have a great avatar.

Anyone else long for the days when the green energy had the appearance of flame?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Then there's the fact that Hal was initially based on Paul Newman, who was also Jewish. As pointed out, there have been nods and examples before that Hal was Jewish, so I guess Tom King just went and made it official.


The idea of Hal being Jewish has been around for decades, like Wonder Woman being bisexual. DC just never became these ideas official until recently.

----------


## TheSupernaut

I don't get it. How can people argue that DC doesn't care about Hal when he's the GL poster child and Geoff Johns' pet Lantern. If anything I would say WB are the ones who don't care. I'm willing to bet that WB and DC are probably at odds on what to do with him.

----------


## Johnny

> Never apologize, Johnny.
> 
> Your passion for the mythos burns like a power battery.


Too kind.  :Smile:

----------


## Trey Strain

> I don't get it. How can people argue that DC doesn't care about Hal when he's the GL poster child and Geoff Johns' pet Lantern. If anything I would say WB are the ones who don't care. I'm willing to bet that WB and DC are probably at odds on what to do with him.


I've seen people accuse Johns of hating Kyle, but that's nonsense.  Johns is just a Hal fanboy, that's all.  

As far as Hal's status at DC goes, I agree with you that it's tenuous.  The problem was that Johns tried to build a franchise around Hal, and DC went along with it for a long time.  That was a mistake.  As was Johns creating Baz and Cruz.  Now DC has got a big mess on its hands with Green Lantern, with the sales in the tank, and you have to lay that at the feet of Johns.

----------


## Johnny

It's a "Hal Jordan appreciation" thread not a "Hal Jordan can't carry a franchise" thread or "Geoff Johns bashfest" thread.

----------


## Jekyll

> It's a "Hal Jordan appreciation" thread not a "Hal Jordan can't carry a franchise" thread or "Geoff Johns bashfest" thread.


Don’t respond to him. He’s a troll trying to derail another thread.

----------


## Trey Strain

> Don’t respond to him. He’s a troll trying to derail another thread.


I'm a fan of Hal.  Down there in my sig, I've written two sample issues with him as the star.  That's not what an anti-Hal "troll" does.  That's what someone who appreciates the character does.   I was also a member of HEAT, along with Geoff Johns.  I was one of those guys who got attacked on the message boards for wanting Hal back.

So yes, I've got longstanding credentials for supporting Hal when most fans didn't.

Hal is just not a franchise carrier, that's all.  It's time to use him accordingly.

----------


## liwanag

> You know, you have a great avatar.
> 
> Anyone else long for the days when the green energy had the appearance of flame?


thanks dude. which leads me to think that alex ross needs to draw more green lantern.  :Smile:

----------


## Sirzechs

> I'm a fan of Hal.  Down there in my sig, I've written two sample issues with him as the star.  That's not what an anti-Hal "troll" does.  That's what someone who appreciates the character does.   I was also a member of HEAT, along with Geoff Johns.  I was one of those guys who got attacked on the message boards for wanting Hal back.
> 
> So yes, I've got longstanding credentials for supporting Hal when most fans didn't.
> 
> Hal is just not a franchise carrier, that's all.  It's time to use him accordingly.


> Member of HEAT
> Says  Hal cant carry a franchise

These things dont go together

----------


## Frontier

> Too kind.


I love Francis Manapul's covers  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> Anyone else long for the days when the green energy had the appearance of flame?


Only for Alan Scott, which I thought was awesome. Now that, I miss.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't get it. How can people argue that DC doesn't care about Hal when he's the GL poster child and Geoff Johns' pet Lantern. If anything I would say WB are the ones who don't care. I'm willing to bet that WB and DC are probably at odds on what to do with him.


Let me clarify. I'm sure that, looking at the GL property itself, seems like DC cares about Hal a lot. But when you look at the overall DCU landscape, how important of a character has Hal really been treated like? He seems to be the one founding JL member that's always being excluded or replaced almost without a second thought. Hal is only treated as an important player in his own corner of the DCU. In a way he's like this big fish in a small pond. I also think DC sees him as a safety net of sorts, almost like an afterthought. He's the fall back guy whenever DC feels like their new Green Lanterns are starting to lose their luster or don't know what to do with them anymore. They go back to Hal whenever they feel like they need him, but they don't really seem to need him all that much otherwise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've seen people accuse Johns of hating Kyle, but that's nonsense.  Johns is just a Hal fanboy, that's all.  
> 
> As far as Hal's status at DC goes, I agree with you that it's tenuous.  The problem was that Johns tried to build a franchise around Hal, and DC went along with it for a long time.  That was a mistake.  As was Johns creating Baz and Cruz.  Now DC has got a big mess on its hands with Green Lantern, with the sales in the tank, and you have to lay that at the feet of Johns.


I actually think Johns is more a Sinestro fanboy, and spent way too much time on the Emotional Spectrum.

IMO, Johns did not do enough to deepen Hal's character. He just bounced Hal around from one saga to the next, with little character growth.

Sinestro seems to be the one character who went on a full journey from 2005 Rebirth under Geoff's pen, and I feel the villain enjoyed a few Mary Sue moments.

I actually think Hal devolved during the Geoff era.

I do agree the franchise suffered due to Johns putting more effort into his concepts over the characters.

It's really bad that DC seems content to circle around that era despite the diminishing returns.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> thanks dude. which leads me to think that alex ross needs to draw more green lantern.


I would love for the green energy to look like fire again.

Some might say "justice like lightning...."

I say "courage like fire.....ya yellow bastards!"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Only for Alan Scott, which I thought was awesome. Now that, I miss.


I suppose it was a way to note the difference in energy output.



I do miss the flaming green logo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I've posted this before, but I don't think enough is done to highlight Hal's significant sense of....compassion.

Some of my favorite Hal moments are when he shows how much he cares, and looks after people.

Geoff himself wrote Hal using the power of Spectre to restore Wally's secret ID following tragedy.

Looking back, I really think Hal should have gotten the Indigo power during the War of the Green Lanterns.

A story arc featuring Hal as part of the Indigo tribe would be interesting.

----------


## SJNeal

> Looking back, I really think Hal should have gotten the Indigo power during the War of the Green Lanterns.
> 
> A story arc featuring Hal as part of the Indigo tribe would be interesting.


Oh, just one more thing for Hal/Johns/DC to take away from John?!   :Mad:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

JK.  The compassion/humanity that Hal brought to The Spectre role is what made the DeMatteis' series so great for me...

----------


## liwanag



----------


## vartox

> I've posted this before, but I don't think enough is done to highlight Hal's significant sense of....compassion.
> 
> Some of my favorite Hal moments are when he shows how much he cares, and looks after people.
> 
> Geoff himself wrote Hal using the power of Spectre to restore Wally's secret ID following tragedy.
> 
> Looking back, I really think Hal should have gotten the Indigo power during the War of the Green Lanterns.
> 
> A story arc featuring Hal as part of the Indigo tribe would be interesting.


I feel like whenever somebody writes Hal showcasing his compassion lately people are surprised about it and think Hal would be a better character if only they show off character traits like that more often  :Stick Out Tongue:  So yeah, it would be nice if writers highlighted stuff like that more often. I love Hal but it's easy to do him a disservice by writing him too generic or stupid. 

I think it would have been pretty cool if Injustice Hal had gotten a redemption arc via using an Indigo ring instead of getting a Red ring. Seeing normal Hal use an Indigo ring could be an interesting story too, it's one of the only colors he hasn't tried on.

----------


## liwanag

> > Member of HEAT
> > Says  Hal cant carry a franchise
> 
> These things dont go together


I have a few questions about HEAT.

Did it start when DC decided to make Hal go crazy? How big was HEAT? (and Geoff was a member?)

I'm reading a book right now about how social habits and how movements start and endure, and I've thought of HEAT. And wondered if it can be duplicated, like say increasing Green Lantern sales, or have WB take notice of/have confidence in the Green Lantern franchise....

Didn't they also organized a charity where they gave comic books to kids?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh, just one more thing for Hal/Johns/DC to take away from John?!   
> 
> JK.  The compassion/humanity that Hal brought to The Spectre role is what made the DeMatteis' series so great for me...


Other instances of Hal's quiet compassion include: being supportive of Roy when Ollie kicked the boy to the curb for drug abuse, healing John's paralysis, and bringing Ollie back to life.

The pain Hal felt after the destruction of Coast City was clearly, at least in my mind, tied to Hal's compassion which in turn allowed Parallax to take control.

Perhaps the truly crazy thing about Hal's sense of compassion is the fact he wanted to rehabilitate Sinestro.

I think it's a shame these admirable qualities get swept under the rug.

The funny thing about John, I think it would have made sense to give him the red ring. John is almost repressed by refusing to open up about the pain in his life. Both Hal & Guy are keenly aware of this. John keeps his feelings under wraps.

The red ring could easily unleash years of buried fury, and would be a site to see. John would have buried rage even before he got the ring just dealing with instances of racism & injustice growing up. I am quite sure he would have anger issues just from the stuff he probably seen & experienced as a marine.

I image John probably has a lot of anger towards himself.

But.....a poorly written story of John with a red ring might be a PC nightmare. I can easily see some folks screaming racism over such a story if Hal & Kyle (white saviors) used compassion & hope to help their friend along the way to completing their mission.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I feel like whenever somebody writes Hal showcasing his compassion lately people are surprised about it and think Hal would be a better character if only they show off character traits like that more often  So yeah, it would be nice if writers highlighted stuff like that more often. I love Hal but it's easy to do him a disservice by writing him too generic or stupid. 
> 
> I think it would have been pretty cool if Injustice Hal had gotten a redemption arc via using an Indigo ring instead of getting a Red ring. Seeing normal Hal use an Indigo ring could be an interesting story too, it's one of the only colors he hasn't tried on.


The funny thing is that Hal using the red ring makes no sense, given how he really does not hold grudges. He normally just does a Kanye shrug, and move on.

Hal would get into a vicious fight with you, win or lose, and then drink a beer with you afterward (he could not pay for it as he's broke, lol).

I find it really annoying when writers try to make Hal some dumb jock tough guy. I think the writers who do that may have watched too many action movies from the 1980's.

For me, what made Hal the "greatest" was that he cares about life, and wanted to preserve it (even at his own expense), not that he was Stone Cold with a neatly styled brown hair.

Deep down, he is not that different from Diana & Kal.

That tough-guy crap is what fuels the haters.

----------


## Johnny

> The funny thing is that Hal using the red ring makes no sense, given how he really does not hold grudges. He normally just does a Kanye shrug, and move on.
> 
> Hal would get into a vicious fight with you, win or lose, and then drink a beer with you afterward (he could not pay for it as he's broke, lol).
> 
> I find it really annoying when writers try to make Hal some dumb jock tough guy. I think the writers who do that may have watched too many action movies from the 1980's.
> 
> For me, what made Hal the "greatest" was that he cares about life, and wanted to preserve it (even at his own expense), not that he was Stone Cold with a neatly styled brown hair.
> 
> Deep down, he is not that different from Diana & Kal.
> ...

----------


## Sirzechs

> I have a few questions about HEAT.
> 
> Did it start when DC decided to make Hal go crazy? How big was HEAT? (and Geoff was a member?)
> 
> I'm reading a book right now about how social habits and how movements start and endure, and I've thought of HEAT. And wondered if it can be duplicated, like say increasing Green Lantern sales, or have WB take notice of/have confidence in the Green Lantern franchise....
> 
> Didn't they also organized a charity where they gave comic books to kids?


I believe Johns was a member along with Alex Ross, Tony Isabella, Kurt Busiek, Gil Kane.

I doubt HEAT can be duplicated, in this day and age the closest we would get to HEAT is an hashtag.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I have a few questions about HEAT.
> 
> Did it start when DC decided to make Hal go crazy? How big was HEAT? (and Geoff was a member?)
> 
> I'm reading a book right now about how social habits and how movements start and endure, and I've thought of HEAT. And wondered if it can be duplicated, like say increasing Green Lantern sales, or have WB take notice of/have confidence in the Green Lantern franchise....
> 
> Didn't they also organized a charity where they gave comic books to kids?


In retrospect, although their charity work was commendable, HEAT accomplished very little towards their actual goal of restoring Hal as a hero or bringing back the GLCorps.

Emerald Twilight was conceived and plotted by then DC head honcho Paul Levitz, DC Executive Editor Mike Carlin, Group Editor Denny O'Neil and GL Editor Kevin Dooley, who then brought in Ron Marz to write it under a very tight deadline.

It wasn't until those editors had left, and Dan Didio had taken over that the wheels began turning for Hal & the Corps' return.  It helped that sales on GL had begun to decline and the Hal as Spectre hail marry failed, while sales for stories featuring Hal as GL remained consistent.

Much like the Nazi Cap outrage, fan petitions and criticism didn't really have any effect. As with most things in mainstream comics, it came down to editorial whim and declining sales.

----------


## SJNeal

> Other instances of Hal's quiet compassion include: being supportive of Roy when Ollie kicked the boy to the curb for drug abuse, healing John's paralysis, and bringing Ollie back to life.
> 
> The pain Hal felt after the destruction of Coast City was clearly, at least in my mind, tied to Hal's compassion which in turn allowed Parallax to take control.
> 
> Perhaps the truly crazy thing about Hal's sense of compassion is the fact he wanted to rehabilitate Sinestro.
> 
> I think it's a shame these admirable qualities get swept under the rug.
> 
> The funny thing about John, I think it would have made sense to give him the red ring. John is almost repressed by refusing to open up about the pain in his life. Both Hal & Guy are keenly aware of this. John keeps his feelings under wraps.
> ...


Great insights here, thanks! 




> But.....a poorly written story of John with a red ring might be a PC nightmare. I can easily see some folks screaming racism over such a story if Hal & Kyle (white saviors) used compassion & hope to help their friend along the way to completing their mission.


Just thinking about the potential backlash of such a scenario has me reaching for the Advil...  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

So yesterday, I was researching Carol's history as Star Sapphire.

Damn, she was OP to the extreme. It does not seem she, or any other SS has those Pre-Crisis power levels.

Was that just another instance of Pre-Crisis characters being off the chart powerful?

Also, what's up with Hal's tendency to bump his head while flying?

I often associate Mike Grell with the Legion, but he put down some fine artwork for GL. I guess this is where he got started with Ollie.

Lastly...this cover is so full of LOLs.





Who the hell Sinestro think he is.......Rick James?!




Although...Sinestro & Rick might have a lot in common....

Anyone actually read the issue?!

Null Chamber = opium den/crack house?!

https://www.comicbookdaily.com/colle...t-of-sinestro/


On a side note, this issue revealed the time Hal tried to push up on Katma.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I find it most unfortunate that the drug dealing side of Sinsetro was picked up on.



The more I read on it, the more I appreciate the sheer insanity of the Pre-Crisis universe.

----------


## Johnny

Boom!

----------


## liwanag

this is going to be awesome.

----------


## Tony Stark

> this is going to be awesome.


Would this be a good time to jump onto the book?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Boom!


Look at them go!

Eat your hearts out Adam & Burt!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> this is going to be awesome.


Hal flexing his inner Bernie Mac against a ruthless Kryptonian.

----------


## Jekyll

I can not wait for this arc!!! This is going to be epic!!!

----------


## Jekyll

> Would this be a good time to jump onto the book?


I think you could easily jump into this without being lost or confused.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I think you could easily jump into this without being lost or confused.


Agreed. HJ&GLC has been remarkably new reader friendly recently, mostly because it has mostly been self-contained arcs of the four Earth GLs doing awesome feats of daring-do before moving on to the next big event. Not exactly deep, but very satisfying.

----------


## Johnny

> I find it most unfortunate that the drug dealing side of Sinsetro was picked up on.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read on it, the more I appreciate the sheer insanity of the Pre-Crisis universe.


Damn. Admittedly I'm not that well-versed in Pre-Crisis GL history and the more I see of Pre-Crisis Sinestro, the more ridiculous it seems that Hal would ever think this guy could be redeemed. Then again Luthor was a Superman and a JL member for a while so what do I know.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Damn. Admittedly I'm not that well-versed in Pre-Crisis GL history and the more I see of Pre-Crisis Sinestro, the more ridiculous it seems that Hal would ever think this guy could be redeemed. Then again Luthor was a Superman and a JL member for a while so what do I know.


Hal is very Goku-ish with his ability to see the good in folks.

I'm not really a fan of "noble" Sinestro. The guy funked over his own people six ways to sunday. Sinestro is a piece of cosmic trash. I enjoy his over the top evil, and obscene need to be at the top of the food chain. I'm okay if he tries to portray himself as a good man who does bad things for the greater good, but that facade should be transparent to those initiated to the techniques of "theatricality and deception."

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So yesterday, I was researching Carol's history as Star Sapphire.
> 
> Damn, she was OP to the extreme. It does not seem she, or any other SS has those Pre-Crisis power levels.
> 
> Was that just another instance of Pre-Crisis characters being off the chart powerful?


Now there's a rabbit hole of goofiness.  Some of it may even rival the crazy stuff in the early Wonder Woman comics.  I remember there was some asshole who kept giving her the gem and almost like the Hulk, you get her angry and she would Sapphire up.  Of course there was that famous lick my boots Superman issue where she got pissed cause she thought Superman killed GL... which is a whole other pile of goofiness.  I think at the end, Superman was saved thanks to his super powers of ventriliquism. (cough) Yeah nothing made sense back then.

Look, if a scantilly clad woman with super powers ever wants to take you to her planet of space amazons to be her king... you say YES!  HELLS F$&KIN YES!  When do we leave?  That's a little life lesson from the angry one.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I find it most unfortunate that the drug dealing side of Sinsetro was picked up on.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read on it, the more I appreciate the sheer insanity of the Pre-Crisis universe.


Holy crap!  This is how David Carradine died!

----------


## vartox

> I find it most unfortunate that the drug dealing side of Sinsetro was picked up on.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read on it, the more I appreciate the sheer insanity of the Pre-Crisis universe.


What's even weirder about that scene is that Sinestro is disguised as his own father, who's actually addicted to his own product and stuck doing it. Korugar sure is an odd place  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I'm not really a fan of "noble" Sinestro. The guy funked over his own people six ways to sunday. Sinestro is a piece of cosmic trash. I enjoy his over the top evil, and obscene need to be at the top of the food chain. I'm okay if he tries to portray himself as a good man who does bad things for the greater good, but that facade should be transparent to those initiated to the techniques of "theatricality and deception."


I don't think of Sinestro as noble. 

I think he was someone who thinks of himself as noble, and was for a time, but became consumed by his own fears, loathings, and obsession with order to become the villain he is today. 

The issue comes is that Hal knew him back when he actually fit being "noble."

----------


## Jekyll

My copy of Green Lantern the animated series came today! Can’t wait to start watching!

----------


## Johnny

> My copy of Green Lantern the animated series came today! Can’t wait to start watching!


One hell of a show. Enjoy!

----------


## Frontier

> My copy of Green Lantern the animated series came today! Can’t wait to start watching!




 :Smile:

----------


## phantom1592

> Hal is very Goku-ish with his ability to see the good in folks.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of "noble" Sinestro. The guy funked over his own people six ways to sunday. Sinestro is a piece of cosmic trash. I enjoy his over the top evil, and obscene need to be at the top of the food chain. I'm okay if he tries to portray himself as a good man who does bad things for the greater good, but that facade should be transparent to those initiated to the techniques of "theatricality and deception."


yeah, Sinestro isn't in any way 'noble'.  He's evil to his core and has done some truly horrific things... because he wanted to. There's a reason his pre-crisis nickname was 'Space Hitler'. His sole purpose was to destroy the Guardians... and Hal was their champion. Pre-crisis Hal had never even met 'good' Sinestro. He heard 2nd hand about the 'renegade Green Lantern'... 

But yeah, He was everything from a Tyranical Despot, a drug dealer and genocided Kilowog's whole race... and that's not even counting modern versions giving unlimited power to an army of murderous psychopaths.... any talk of 'redeeming' Sinestro is way off the mark. I'm more likely to accept a 'Heroic Joker' than a heroic Sinestro.

----------


## liwanag

> I believe Johns was a member along with Alex Ross, Tony Isabella, Kurt Busiek, Gil Kane.
> 
> I doubt HEAT can be duplicated, in this day and age the closest we would get to HEAT is an hashtag.


didn't know there were many big names in heat.

what did heat stand for? i imagine the "h" stands for hal.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> My copy of Green Lantern the animated series came today! Cant wait to start watching!


It's still the high water mark for Green Lantern in my opinion, in the same way that the 1990s Batman cartoon was able to synthesize everything great about his various incarnations.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> didn't know there were many big names in heat.
> 
> what did heat stand for? i imagine the "h" stands for hal.


Originally, it was Hal's Emerald Attack Team, but it was wisely changed to Hal's Emerald Advancement Team after @$$#0les sent death threats to Ron Marz & Kevin Dooley.

----------


## j9ac9k

> yeah, Sinestro isn't in any way 'noble'.  He's evil to his core and has done some truly horrific things... because he wanted to. There's a reason his pre-crisis nickname was 'Space Hitler'. His sole purpose was to destroy the Guardians... and Hal was their champion. Pre-crisis Hal had never even met 'good' Sinestro. He heard 2nd hand about the 'renegade Green Lantern'... 
> 
> But yeah, He was everything from a Tyranical Despot, a drug dealer and genocided Kilowog's whole race... and that's not even counting modern versions giving unlimited power to an army of murderous psychopaths.... any talk of 'redeeming' Sinestro is way off the mark. I'm more likely to accept a 'Heroic Joker' than a heroic Sinestro.


The issue with a "totally evil Sinestro" is then having to justify that he was selected to be a GL - something that's a key component to his origin. (not sure when he became described as the "best")  How could the Guardians and nobody else notice all that time?(it was an easier excuse back in the day to say, "well, he was fearless and honest...")  As comic book writing became more complex, they were able to explore the cautionary tale that Sinestro always represented - the idea that power corrupts and what happens when power is abused.  He still represents that even if Johns was a bit more fanboyish about it.  He's definitely a villain, but he should still represent someone who was _perceived to be on the side of good_ and then crossed the line or was it just the perception of him that changed?  It's more interesting that way to me.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> The issue with a "totally evil Sinestro" is then having to justify that he was selected to be a GL - something that's a key component to his origin. (not sure when he became described as the "best")  How could the Guardians and nobody else notice all that time?(it was an easier excuse back in the day to say, "well, he was fearless and honest...")  As comic book writing became more complex, they were able to explore the cautionary tale that Sinestro always represented - the idea that power corrupts and what happens when power is abused.  He still represents that even if Johns was a bit more fanboyish about it.  He's definitely a villain, but he should still represent someone who was _perceived to be on the side of good_ and then crossed the line or was it just the perception of him that changed?  It's more interesting that way to me.


I think you can have a totally evil Sinestro who still has a kernel within him of the decent man who was first chosen to be a Green Lantern and was Abin Sur's protege and friend.

Sinestro was a rat bastard guilty of the worst crimes imaginable. He is literally guilty of the genocide of entire solar systems of habitable planets, which he was executed by the Corps for. Johns never ignored how despicable Sinestro is, but, like Darth Vader, he saw the dramatic value in putting Sinestro on a redemptive path. Of course, Sinestro's ego caused him to utterly fail at this, but it made for a fun story.

----------


## j9ac9k

Sinestro was ultimately Johns's hatchetman. He wanted to get rid of the Guardians and used Sinestro to do it.  :Wink:

----------


## TheSupernaut

So is Hal particularly close with any of his fellow Corpsman?

----------


## j9ac9k

It's varied over the years, but he used to be involved with Arisia (give them some scenes together Venditti!!) and he was super tight with Kilowog before the new title. (I'm sure that was influenced by them being on the animated show together).

----------


## Frontier

He was pretty close to Tomar-Re as I recall.

----------


## vartox

> So is Hal particularly close with any of his fellow Corpsman?


Hal and Katma Tui were very close friends! Unfortunately she's been dead for nearly 30 years. Hal and Kilowog are typically shown as pretty tight. How close he is with John/Guy/Kyle tends to vary.

----------


## jbmasta

> It's varied over the years, but he used to be involved with Arisia (give them some scenes together Venditti!!) and he was super tight with Kilowog before the new title. (I'm sure that was influenced by them being on the animated show together).


Just give Arisia more than a background panel or a splash page of the Corps.

----------


## phantom1592

> The issue with a "totally evil Sinestro" is then having to justify that he was selected to be a GL - something that's a key component to his origin. (not sure when he became described as the "best")  How could the Guardians and nobody else notice all that time?(it was an easier excuse back in the day to say, "well, he was fearless and honest...")  As comic book writing became more complex, they were able to explore the cautionary tale that Sinestro always represented - the idea that power corrupts and what happens when power is abused.  He still represents that even if Johns was a bit more fanboyish about it.  He's definitely a villain, but he should still represent someone who was _perceived to be on the side of good_ and then crossed the line or was it just the perception of him that changed?  It's more interesting that way to me.


Well... being a 'good person' was never a requirement. That's one of the thing that got pointed out by Guy Gardner for years. He was Honest. He was fearless... and he was totally violent, psychopathic jerkface. But Honest and Fearless were the requirements not 'heroic or noble'. 

In the 90's it was more portrayed about Order over Chaos. The universe was chaotic and the guardians wanted to impose order on it... and Sinestro did that just fine. It was a story about how 'order' wasn't enough and 'order' can easily become a Dictator. The guardians were looking at the reports and commenting how awesome it was that his sector wasn't having any chaos while it's citizens were cowering in the shadows.

----------


## ironman2978

> It's still the high water mark for Green Lantern in my opinion, in the same way that the 1990s Batman cartoon was able to synthesize everything great about his various incarnations.


Agreed, a few cartoons were able to do it just as well imo.

----------


## Johnny

Hal going into 2018 the same way he has since 2011.

----------


## liwanag

> Originally, it was Hal's Emerald Attack Team, but it was wisely changed to Hal's Emerald Advancement Team after @$$#0les sent death threats to Ron Marz & Kevin Dooley.


that probably didn't help with the cause...

when did heat ended? sure wish heat was able to do something for the green lantern animated series.

----------


## Frontier

Here's hoping for a strong showing for Hal and the GLC in some form for 2018  :Smile: .



> that probably didn't help with the cause...
> 
> when did heat ended? sure wish heat was able to do something for the green lantern animated series.


Wasn't it around the time of Rebirth?

----------


## Johnny

I know, I know. But it's Ivan Reis art, so give me a break.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I know, I know. But it's Ivan Reis art, so give me a break.


He actually makes the movie designs look cool  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Jekyll

> He actually makes the movie designs look cool .


Agreed. Now let’s all go back to forgetting this exists  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KurtW95

> Agreed. Now let’s all go back to forgetting this exists


I actually didn’t mind the movie. In fact, I liked it far more than any of the DCEU movies.

----------


## Jekyll

> I actually didn’t mind the movie. In fact, I liked it far more than any of the DCEU movies.


It had potential. My favorite adaptation so far is Green Lantern First Flight. That animated movie was amazing!

----------


## KurtW95

> It had potential. My favorite adaptation so far is Green Lantern First Flight. That animated movie was amazing!


My favorite is the animated series (that was just fantastic), but First Flight was good too. Who’d have thought that Martin Stein would be such a good Sinestro? Also, the “Mogo Doesn’t Socialize” adaption along with the Kilowog story in Emerald Knights were really good.

----------


## Jekyll

> My favorite is the animated series (that was just fantastic), but First Flight was good too. Who’d have thought that Martin Stein would be such a good Sinestro? Also, the “Mogo Doesn’t Socialize” adaption along with the Kilowog story in Emerald Knights were really good.


He was fantastic as sinestro! I am through episode 6 I think of the animated series and I am REALLY enjoying it!! It’s phenomenal!

----------


## KurtW95

> He was fantastic as sinestro! I am through episode 6 I think of the animated series and I am REALLY enjoying it!! It’s phenomenal!


Agreed. If you didn’t know already, when you’re done, you should check out Justice League Action. There really are only two Lanterncentric episodes, but Josh Keaton reprises the role of Hal Jordan and Aya is in one episode.

----------


## Johnny

Happy New Year everyone!

----------


## Frontier

Happy New Year, fellow GL fans  :Embarrassment: .

To a better, and brighter, tomorrow  :Smile: .

----------


## jbmasta

Since there's sadly very little chance of the fantastic Animated Series getting any continuation, here's an idea I've had for another Green Lantern show.

Title: Green Lantern Universe
Characters: Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner
Setting: Oa, Space, the Frontier
Premise: Rotating the Earth Lanterns in terms of episode focus. Hal is in the Interceptor exploring the Frontier (basically his TAS status), Guy and Kyle are partners in the Honour Guard and John is the tactical support on Oa (building up a political background through interactions with the Guardians, as he was a senator in the flashforward at the end of Wrath of the First Lantern). The finale for season 1 will involve a threat coming in from beyond the Frontier, with all four Earth Lanterns working in their respective environments to stop the threat.

There will be episodes focusing on the Corps members who aren't from Earth. A day in the life of Ganthet for example, foreshadowing his going rogue from from the other Guardians.

The Earth Lanterns will be able to visit Earth and their families and friends there. This will also enable Alan Scott and Jade to appear. Later seasons can introduce Simon Baz and Jessica Cruz, or even an original new Earth Lantern. I reckon a showman could be an interesting person to receive a ring, with the inbuilt creative flair and ideal for character development. A basic outline for season 2 will be that Hal discovers the Vault of Shadows in the Frontier, releasing the Templar Guardians. Kyle is assigned to chaperone them through the universe, a grand tour designed to keep them out of the Guardians' hair and away from Oa until they learn about how the universe has changed.

The animation will be conventional 2D, cheaper to produce.

----------


## Jekyll

Happy new year fellow lantern friends!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Happy new year fellow Hal fans. In the words of the man himself.......



green-lantern-hal-jordan-and-the-green-lantern-corps-rebirth.jpg

----------


## TheSupernaut

For legs on a table. Man this latest issue really made me want to see Hal, John, Guy and Kyle in a movie. It'd be like 4 brothers in space.

----------


## jbmasta

> For legs on a table. Man this latest issue really made me want to see Hal, John, Guy and Kyle in a movie. It'd be like 4 brothers in space.


Or a TV show.

----------


## liwanag

Happy New Year to all my fellow Lantern fans. Hope Hal has a good run ahead of him this 2018.

----------


## liwanag

glad to see that bleedingcool liked Hal Jordan and the GLC 35...

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2017/12...n-gl-corps-35/

----------


## Frontier

> Or a TV show.


We probably would have gotten it in GL:TAS if not for the untimely cancellation  :Frown: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

How'd that work out for you Carol  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

I wonder if Hal constantly going after Carol like that would be considered a form of work place harassment these days. He's also done plenty of reckless flying just so she could agree to go on a date with him. I certainly don't see Hal as someone who would put his hands on a woman without consent, but these days context pretty much doesn't seem to matter anymore.

----------


## Frontier

> I wonder if Hal constantly going after Carol like that would be considered a form of work place harassment these days. He's also done plenty of reckless flying just so she could agree to go on a date with him. I certainly don't see Hal as someone who would put his hands on a woman without consent, but these days context pretty much doesn't seem to matter anymore.


Hal is a very aggressive flirt, but I don't think he would ever force himself on a woman or constantly barrage them to the point where he really bothers them. 

But it can be a fine line to walk, especially in today's political climate. 

Though I think it's a little different with Carol because I always imagine she partially enjoys the back-and-forth as well, as exasperated as it can make her, and she knows Hal doesn't mean anything illicit behind it. So she can tolerate his antics, which is why he usually directs it towards her.

----------


## Johnny

That's what I thought too, especially the last paragraph. Hal's most aggressive flirting seems to be directed specifically towards Carol. He's still being flirty with other women, but Carol is the only one he seems to go the extra mile for.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I wonder if Hal constantly going after Carol like that would be considered a form of work place harassment these days. He's also done plenty of reckless flying just so she could agree to go on a date with him. I certainly don't see Hal as someone who would put his hands on a woman without consent, but these days context pretty much doesn't seem to matter anymore.


I actually decided to go way back and started reading Hal's original silver age series from the 60's. Hal is actually very respect full and subtle towards Carol over there. It's actually Carol who is extremely aggressive with Green Lantern, who she is infatuated with rather than Hal. 

Carol is always chasing down Green Lantern and coming up with schemes to get them together ala Lois Lane in that time. But Carol actually comes across a bit more forceful and tough than Lois to me. When Hal is around Carol as Green Lantern he always seems scared of her and on his guard. lol.

Meanwhile Hal wants Carol to fall for him as Hal and not GL. Another Superman classic trope. I know it was a product of its time but I just thought it was ironic and wanted to point it out.

P.S. I highly recommend this series. It is a ton of fun and has very good stories. Broome and Gil Kane are true masters.

----------


## jbmasta

> We probably would have gotten it in GL:TAS if not for the untimely cancellation .


Did you see my idea on the previous page?

----------


## Frontier

> Did you see my idea on the previous page?


Yep! Sounds like a pretty awesome GL cartoon  :Smile: .

----------


## jbmasta

> Yep! Sounds like a pretty awesome GL cartoon .


All the main Earth Lanterns, different settings, the Guardians not acting like idiots. Justice League Action shows that rotating character focus can work. The Hal thread continues the Animated Series setting, the John thread explores Oa operations and politics while you get the banter in the Guy and Kyle thread. Season of 24 episodes, that's 8 episodes for each, 7 not including the finale three part arc. It's not perfect, but there's something for fans of each of the four. It also enables a variety of characters to appear, connected to the Emotional Spectrum or not.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Now there's a rabbit hole of goofiness.  Some of it may even rival the crazy stuff in the early Wonder Woman comics.  I remember there was some asshole who kept giving her the gem and almost like the Hulk, you get her angry and she would Sapphire up.  Of course there was that famous lick my boots Superman issue where she got pissed cause she thought Superman killed GL... which is a whole other pile of goofiness.  I think at the end, Superman was saved thanks to his super powers of ventriliquism. (cough) Yeah nothing made sense back then.
> 
> Look, if a scantilly clad woman with super powers ever wants to take you to her planet of space amazons to be her king... you say YES!  HELLS F$&KIN YES!  When do we leave?  That's a little life lesson from the angry one.


It was weird how "devoted" Star Sapphire was to Hal while Carol was a roller coaster of emotion.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What's even weirder about that scene is that *Sinestro is disguised as his own father, who's actually addicted to his own product* and stuck doing it. Korugar sure is an odd place


Sinestro was just....insane.

Sadly, this story took place before Scarface.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think of Sinestro as noble. 
> 
> I think he was someone who thinks of himself as noble, and was for a time, but became consumed by his own fears, loathings, and obsession with order to become the villain he is today. 
> 
> The issue comes is that Hal knew him back when he actually fit being "noble."


It's probably just me, but I just don't like how Geoff wrote the character after the SCW.

"It was my plan all along for the Guardians to allow lethal force to better protect the universe....."

I'm happy with him as a power-hungry diva with paper-thin rationalizations.

But the thing was, once Hal saw what Sinestro did to his home world, the nobility thing should have gone out the window.

While Sinestro was made to look like Hitler during the SCW, his actions on Korugar should have reminded Hal of Stalin & Mussolini.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Man, I loved how distinct the writers made Hal & Guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> yeah, Sinestro isn't in any way 'noble'.  He's evil to his core and has done some truly horrific things... because he wanted to. There's a reason his pre-crisis nickname was 'Space Hitler'. His sole purpose was to destroy the Guardians... and Hal was their champion. Pre-crisis Hal had never even met 'good' Sinestro. He heard 2nd hand about the 'renegade Green Lantern'... 
> 
> But yeah, *He was everything from a Tyranical Despot, a drug dealer and genocided Kilowog's whole race... and that's not even counting modern versions giving unlimited power to an army of murderous psychopaths.... any talk of 'redeeming' Sinestro is way off the mark. I'm more likely to accept a 'Heroic Joker' than a heroic Sinestro.*


It's best to keep it trashy with Sinestro.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well... being a 'good person' was never a requirement. That's one of the thing that got pointed out by Guy Gardner for years. He was Honest. He was fearless... and he was totally violent, psychopathic jerkface. But Honest and Fearless were the requirements not 'heroic or noble'. 
> 
> In the 90's it was more portrayed about Order over Chaos. The universe was chaotic and the guardians wanted to impose order on it... and Sinestro did that just fine. It was a story about how 'order' wasn't enough and 'order' can easily become a Dictator. The guardians were looking at the reports and commenting how awesome it was that his sector wasn't having any chaos while it's citizens were cowering in the shadows.


Sinestro is Denzel from Training Day.

The Guardians knew Guy was unstable.

The Guardians were not doing much navel gazing when handing out rings.

The Guardians are simple & complex, simultaneously. I think Geoff should have focused more on that. I hope RV does so.

I think part of what made Hal unique in that he would question, follow his gut, and wear his heart on his sleeve. Some of that might be from Ollie.

I'm more interested in the conflict of sensibilities between the Guardians & Hal Jordan.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> My favorite adaptation so far is Green Lantern First Flight. That animated movie was amazing!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Since there's sadly very little chance of the fantastic Animated Series getting any continuation, here's an idea I've had for another Green Lantern show.
> 
> Title: Green Lantern Universe
> Characters: Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner
> Setting: Oa, Space, the Frontier
> Premise: Rotating the Earth Lanterns in terms of episode focus. Hal is in the Interceptor exploring the Frontier (basically his TAS status), Guy and Kyle are partners in the Honour Guard and John is the tactical support on Oa (building up a political background through interactions with the Guardians, as he was a senator in the flashforward at the end of Wrath of the First Lantern). The finale for season 1 will involve a threat coming in from beyond the Frontier, with all four Earth Lanterns working in their respective environments to stop the threat.
> 
> There will be episodes focusing on the Corps members who aren't from Earth. A day in the life of Ganthet for example, foreshadowing his going rogue from from the other Guardians.
> 
> ...


That's a great show!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The look on Hal's face....

----------


## Frontier

> 


Reminds me of that _DC Super Friends_ web-series where Hal squared off against Ivy  :Wink: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## jbmasta

> Sinestro is Denzel from Training Day.
> 
> The Guardians knew Guy was unstable.
> 
> The Guardians were not doing much navel gazing when handing out rings.
> 
> The Guardians are simple & complex, simultaneously. I think Geoff should have focused more on that. I hope RV does so.
> 
> I think part of what made Hal unique in that he would question, follow his gut, and wear his heart on his sleeve. Some of that might be from Ollie.
> ...


Perhaps the best way to describe the Guardians ideal characterisation is that they aren't deliberately antagonistic, but that they have lofty goals but aren't grounded enough to interact with most of the universe without some conflict arising. They both over estimate and under estimate. When they plan for so much there's still plenty of things that could happen that aren't accounted for (the Manhunters) and on the level the Guardians operate it's equally large scale either way.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


If the Earth Lanterns are truly the "Horsemen" I am wonder what villain they should jump in the parking lot, ala Dusty Rhodes? Mug Darkseid on Apocalyspe or maybe that is what they have planned for Zod in the next arc.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Perhaps the best way to describe the Guardians ideal characterisation is that they aren't deliberately antagonistic, but that they have lofty goals but aren't grounded enough to interact with most of the universe without some conflict arising. They both over estimate and under estimate. When they plan for so much there's still plenty of things that could happen that aren't accounted for (the Manhunters) and on the level the Guardians operate it's equally large scale either way.


I agree with you.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Were the bunch of us not making a Horsemen comparison recently?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If the Earth Lanterns are truly the "Horsemen" I am wonder what villain they should jump in the parking lot, ala Dusty Rhodes? Mug Darkseid on Apocalyspe or maybe that is what they have planned for Zod in the next arc.


They should jump Batman in the parking lot. After using their rings to create sledgehammers to pulp the Bat mobile, Guy should ask Selina for those digits right before Bats passes out.

----------


## Johnny

> Were the bunch of us not making a Horsemen comparison recently?


I'm curious how many people actually got the reference before John spelled it out for them. It's reasonable to assume that many comic fans don't follow pro wrestling, let alone are aware of a faction that hasn't been around for decades and was only part of NWA and WCW, not WWF/WWE. Had they referenced The Shield maybe some people would get it, but the Horsemen are a different story. At least we know Venditti is a fan. lol

----------


## Johnny

> If the Earth Lanterns are truly the "Horsemen" I am wonder what villain they should jump in the parking lot, ala Dusty Rhodes? Mug Darkseid on Apocalyspe or maybe that is what they have planned for Zod in the next arc.


Zod: Human scum, kneel before Zod!

Hal: Nah, I'll ruin my alligator shoes. You want to fight, you can easily find me. It's the biggest house on the biggest hill on the biggest side of town!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm curious how many people actually got the reference before John spelled it out for them. It's reasonable to assume that many comic fans don't follow pro wrestling, let alone are aware of a faction that hasn't been around for decades and was only part of NWA and WCW, not WWF/WWE. Had they referenced The Shield maybe some people would get it, but the Horsemen are a different story. At least we know Venditti is a fan. lol


This may be age-specific. As a kid in the 1980s, being fans of cartoons, low budget martial arts films, comics, & wrestling was no uncommon. As a teen in the 1990s, things changed.

I was exposed to comics by my uncle, in addition to wrestling and martial arts films, back in the 1980s.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Zod: Human scum, kneel before Zod!
> 
> Hal: Nah, I'll ruin my alligator shoes. You want to fight, you can easily find me. It's the biggest house on the biggest hill on the biggest side of town!


Don't forget this one...

Hal: Zod....jumping on is a a lot easier than jumping off!

----------


## vartox

> I'm curious how many people actually got the reference before John spelled it out for them. It's reasonable to assume that many comic fans don't follow pro wrestling, let alone are aware of a faction that hasn't been around for decades and was only part of NWA and WCW, not WWF/WWE. Had they referenced The Shield maybe some people would get it, but the Horsemen are a different story. At least we know Venditti is a fan. lol


I wouldn't have gotten it at all if I hadn't seen people on here and elsewhere discussing it, I know next to nothing about wrestling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phantom1592

> This may be age-specific. As a kid in the 1980s, being fans of cartoons, low budget martial arts films, comics, & wrestling was not uncommon. As a teen in the 1990s, things changed.


I think it was also a case of popularity... I was a HUGE fan of WWF during those years, but knew nothing at all about WCW and NWA. So yeah, the reference went right by me... but I was still a huge fan of WWF. 

To me, wrestling WAS Comics. Overly muscled guys in spandex... Good versus Evil... Flashy names and violent combat... They were live action superheroes. Hulk Hogan vs Undertaker, Macho Man vs. Jake the Snake Roberts... Ultimate Warrior vs... anyone. And who can forget Blue Blazer in the most super heroey costume of them all... 

yeah, I saw a LOT of overlap between comic fans and wrestling fans.

----------


## silly

> I think it was also a case of popularity... I was a HUGE fan of WWF during those years, but knew nothing at all about WCW and NWA. So yeah, the reference went right by me... but I was still a huge fan of WWF. 
> 
> To me, wrestling WAS Comics. Overly muscled guys in spandex... Good versus Evil... Flashy names and violent combat... They were live action superheroes. Hulk Hogan vs Undertaker, Macho Man vs. Jake the Snake Roberts... Ultimate Warrior vs... anyone. And who can forget Blue Blazer in the most super heroey costume of them all... 
> 
> yeah, I saw a LOT of overlap between comic fans and wrestling fans.


Blue Blazer?

----------


## phantom1592

> Blue Blazer?


e1f74b10663bc622ca2426822581cd25.jpg

Owen Hart. I didn't see him often, but he made an impression on me. I remember him walking on the ropes to get from turnbuckle to turnbuckle once and he's fairly famous for dying tragically when getting lowered into the ring and he fell in the late 90's.

I'm PRETTY sure who he was under the mask was a 'secret' till after he died... but I can't swear to that.

----------


## Johnny

I think it was a somewhat known fact that Blue Blazer was Owen Hart, but that was pre-internet days, so I can see why mostly hardcore fans would've known about it back then, rather than the casual masses.

Wrestling's fun and I totally agree about the comparison between the wrestling audience and the comic fandom. Both niche audiences where the majority of the outside world saw their hobby as a joke, until superhero movies became the biggest thing in Hollywood or people like The Rock became one of the highest paid actors in the industry.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


for a second there i thought cw was brining back green lantern animated series. :Mad:

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think it was also a case of popularity... I was a HUGE fan of WWF during those years, but knew nothing at all about WCW and NWA. So yeah, the reference went right by me... but I was still a huge fan of WWF. 
> 
> To me, wrestling WAS Comics. Overly muscled guys in spandex... Good versus Evil... Flashy names and violent combat... They were live action superheroes. Hulk Hogan vs Undertaker, Macho Man vs. Jake the Snake Roberts... Ultimate Warrior vs... anyone. And who can forget Blue Blazer in the most super heroey costume of them all... 
> 
> yeah, I saw a LOT of overlap between comic fans and wrestling fans.


I have southern roots, so I was watching WWF, & WCW/NWA. My grandmother's favorite wrestlers were Dusty Rhodes, and Ric Flair.

I can't help but compare Undertaker with Batman, two guys who thrive on theatricality, darkness, & head games.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think it was a somewhat known fact that Blue Blazer was Owen Hart, but that was pre-internet days, so I can see why mostly hardcore fans would've known about it back then, rather than the casual masses.
> 
> Wrestling's fun and I totally agree about the comparison between the wrestling audience and the comic fandom. Both niche audiences where the majority of the outside world saw their hobby as a joke, until superhero movies became the biggest thing in Hollywood or people like The Rock became one of the highest paid actors in the industry.


In the 1990s, I did not know Owen was the Blue Blazer until he revived the gimmick before his untimely death. I literally had to dig into my old wrestling tapes from the 1980s to verify.

World's greatest detective....I'm not.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Back to the Four Horsemen:

Hal = Ric Flair 

Both have money problems, and spend way too much time on their hair.

Guy = Arn Anderson

Kyle = Tully Blanchard

John = Ole Anderson? Lex Luger? Barry Windham?

A lot of people don't like John for the same reasons folks did not like Lex (plus we have the tragedy with Liz & Kat).

It was much easier comparing these guys to the DBZ characters which many of us did a long time ago.

Naturally, all this is my opinion.

----------


## Johnny

John could be JJ Dillon too, given the leader/manager status.

I didn't get the part about Lex though. Maybe I'm forgetting something, but what are those reasons? I mean a good number of people consider John to be their favorite GL, while I've never heard anyone point to Luger as their favorite Horseman.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Nice to see DC getting in on the Funk animated fun  :Smile: .

It's also cool seeing Hal and John double-teaming Zox, though John in a domino mask feels weird...

----------


## j9ac9k

I thought the Four Corpsmen thing was stupid enough, but now knowing it's a wrestling reference and to see this thread highjacked by it just makes me hate it more...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> John could be JJ Dillon too, given the leader/manager status.
> 
> I didn't get the part about Lex though. Maybe I'm forgetting something, but what are those reasons? I mean a good number of people consider John to be their favorite GL, while I've never heard anyone point to Luger as their favorite Horseman.


I would think Ganthet fits the JJ role.

One of the knocks against Lex was that he was too serious. He was never overly charismatic, and some felt he was standoffish. With his over the top comic book build, yet having a centered personality, it was easier to boo him. Vince wanted to put Lex over post Hogan, but did not think he had enough personality. Many felt he worked better as a heel than a face. I often read a lot of GL fans feel the same way about John.

----------


## Marvell2100

> I have southern roots, so I was watching WWF, & WCW/NWA. My grandmother's favorite wrestlers were Dusty Rhodes, and Ric Flair.
> 
> I can't help but compare Undertaker with Batman, two guys who thrive on theatricality, darkness, & head games.


Hey buddy! That's *The American Dream Dusty Rhodes!* Tell it like it T-I-is!

_I'm doing my Dusty Rhodes impersonation right now._

----------


## Marvell2100

> Back to the Four Horsemen:
> 
> Hal = Ric Flair 
> 
> Both have money problems, and spend way too much time on their hair.
> 
> Guy = Arn Anderson
> 
> Kyle = Tully Blanchard
> ...


 :Mad:  Do not dare insult the great Ric Flair by equating him with Hal Jordan.

If anything, Hal is like Ricky Steamboat. Always seeking the fans approval only to get hit in the back of the head with a chair while waving at the crowd.

----------


## silly

> I thought the Four Corpsmen thing was stupid enough, but now knowing it's a wrestling reference and to see this thread highjacked by it just makes me hate it more...


i had to re-check if i was in hal's thread or somehow got in wwe's forum.

----------


## jbmasta

> i had to re-check if i was in hal's thread or somehow got in wwe's forum.


Not even remotely being a fan of sports this thread has lost my interest. Maybe moving back to actual Green Lantern would help.

----------


## Johnny

> Do not dare insult the great Ric Flair by equating him with Hal Jordan.


Well, Hal is indeed a jet flying, kiss stealing son of a gun, so there's that.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> If anything, Hal is like Ricky Steamboat. Always seeking the fans approval only to get hit in the back of the head with a chair while waving at the crowd.


No, that's more like Guy.

----------


## Johnny

> Not even remotely being a fan of sports this thread has lost my interest. Maybe moving back to actual Green Lantern would help.


Point taken.  :Smile:

----------


## jbmasta

> Point taken.


Hal definitely fits the profile of a thrill junkie. He always has to take things just that bit further than is necessary.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal definitely fits the profile of a thrill junkie. He always has to take things just that bit further than is necessary.


Which is why I'm glad he's a comic book character. Pulling a stunt like that in the real world would both get him fired and have his license revoked.

----------


## liwanag

We've just started the new year. Where do you see 2018 will take Hal?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hey buddy! That's *The American Dream Dusty Rhodes!* Tell it like it T-I-is!
> 
> _I'm doing my Dusty Rhodes impersonation right now._


Are you doing the gasps between words, too?

----------


## Marvell2100

> Are you doing the gasps between words, too?


Yup. And the slight lisp.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Which is why I'm glad he's a comic book character. Pulling a stunt like that in the real world would both get him fired and have his license revoked.


Actually, that is the stuff I don't like, honestly.

In my mind, Hal, as a civilian, would be a bit more restrained & professional, with hints of being a rogue.

It would be as GL that Hal shows off his flamboyant side.

I think to myself: if he was always like this, then why would he have conflict with Green Arrow (at least initially) & Guy Gardner?

Why would he have reservations about John getting a ring?

This version of Hal makes sense with the friendship with Barry (opposites attract), and being a thorn in the side of Batman.

Perhaps I confuse silver age Hal with modern Hal?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yup. And the slight lisp.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think Hal needs a sequel to the first Secret Origins Geoff wrote a few years ago.

I will be glad once this Doctor Manhattan stuff gets resolved.

I would really like a modern retelling of the other Earth GL's recruitment after Hal got his ring.

In the previous continuities, getting rings were all tied to Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> We've just started the new year. Where do you see 2018 will take Hal?


I would like to see Hal on Earth & as a member of the League full time.

----------


## Johnny

> We've just started the new year. Where do you see 2018 will take Hal?


Comic-wise, I really look forward to Earth One. I hope it's a good book.

Outside of comics, the most I expect is a casting for GLC. But I expect to be disappointed with it too.

As far as the main DCU goes, I don't expect anything much different from the HJ&TGLC title, except to go to a monthly schedule soon. The four resident badasses of the Corps keep reacting to whatever intergalactic threats come their way, while fans complain their favorite doesn't get enough page time. Business as usual.

I'm also waiting to see if Hal would show up in Batman, like Tom King said he would a few months ago. I totally need to see a Bruce/Hal talk about Bruce's engagement. That would be comedy gold.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I have mentioned this before.....but I think it's crazy the Guardians are oblivious to the shenanigans of Doctor Manhattan.

Geoff has plenty of time to include them in the new story.

I find it crazy none of the cosmic heavyweights are aware of Manhattan.

I honestly think Hal & the GLC should be involved in this.

Someone from the GL side should have "sensed" the arrival of the Watchmen characters entering the DCU.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Comic-wise, I really look forward to Earth One. I hope it's a good book.
> 
> *Outside of comics, the most I expect is a casting for GLC.* But I expect to be disappointed with it too.


I really hope we get a casting update this year. The announcement of the cast may tell us what the story will be about.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Which is why I'm glad he's a comic book character. Pulling a stunt like that in the real world would both get him fired and have his license revoked.


He's also lucky that he's a comic book character who is presented in still frames because going that fast, nobody would have been able to read that note in real life.  :Wink: 




> I have mentioned this before.....but I think it's crazy the Guardians are oblivious to the shenanigans of Doctor Manhattan.


Who's to say they weren't?  Guardians are nigh-omnipotent blue guys who (used to) all look alike and were out of touch with their emotions.... who does that sound like??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jekyll

Not sure about the earth one book yet, but it does see. Interesting.

HJ & The GL Corps is still my favorite book and I really look forward to its continuation.

Regardless of casting I am pumped for the Green Lantern  Corps movie!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> We've just started the new year. Where do you see 2018 will take Hal?


I love this series. But as far as actual progression for characters or other things outside of the villain of the month its going nowhere fast. You usually have to have the heroes have a personal life for character progression which none of them have. Or even an overreaching sub plot that is sprinkled throughout and ultimately builds up to something.

The only one who they hinted at was Kyle. He almost got back together with Soranik. Then she branded him. And in a recent issue Kyle brought up love interests to Hal.

I think that's actually what most modern comics are missing and why the 90's and prior were way better. The books actually had a supporting cast and the heroes had personal lives and love lives. These days the cast of the books are basically the hero, the villain, and maybe some miscelleneous characters involved for that story. The world inside the books seem so small.

So what I see for Hal in 2018 is some one off good stories but unfortunately for Hal as a person, nothing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Who's to say they weren't?  Guardians are nigh-omnipotent blue guys who (used to) all look alike and were out of touch with their emotions.... who does that sound like??


I really hope you are correct.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It would make sense if cosmic beings detected Manhattan's antic, and decided to invade Earth to investigate (or eradicate).

Where is the Time Trapper?

If he's not dead, Krona would work as someone looking for Manhattan.

----------


## Johnny

> I love this series. But as far as actual progression for characters or other things outside of the villain of the month its going nowhere fast. You usually have to have the heroes have a personal life for character progression which none of them have. Or even an overreaching sub plot that is sprinkled throughout and ultimately builds up to something.
> 
> The only one who they hinted at was Kyle. He almost got back together with Soranik. Then she branded him. And in a recent issue Kyle brought up love interests to Hal.
> 
> I think that's actually what most modern comics are missing and why the 90's and prior were way better. The books actually had a supporting cast and the heroes had personal lives and love lives. These days the cast of the books are basically the hero, the villain, and maybe some miscelleneous characters involved for that story. The world inside the books seem so small.
> 
> *So what I see for Hal in 2018 is some one off good stories but unfortunately for Hal as a person, nothing.*


This is partially why I look forward to GL Earth One. I expect to see some actual character work for Hal there.

----------


## silly

> I would like to see Hal on Earth & as a member of the League full time.


i totally support this.

about time hal returns to earth and pay attention to his supporting cast and rogues.

----------


## jbmasta

> i totally support this.
> 
> about time hal returns to earth and pay attention to his supporting cast and rogues.


I'd like to see Hal as Hal Jordan, not just Green Lantern. Find out what makes Hal Jordan Hal Jordan, not only Hal Jordan Green Lantern. The duel identity is an excellent way to use character, and it's been ages since the Green Lantern franchise has used it aside from the stuff in Green Lanterns. Some kind of Grounded arc could be interesting, with the Earth Lanterns stuck on Earth and actually having day jobs, reconnecting with their terrestrial connections. The last time we saw Carol and Ferris Air was a cameo or flashbacks in the Phantom Ring arc. Pre-Blackest Night where Ferris Air was actually plot-relevant (that one where the Zamarons made Hal choose between Carol and Cowgirl?). Yes, Green Lantern is a cosmic book, but the characters also have lives on Earth as well.

----------


## jbmasta

> I would like to see Hal on Earth & as a member of the League full time.


I reckon Kyle on the League has potential. He was a member in the 90's, it'd give his character a good angle and think of his interactions with the other Leaguers. It'd also open him up to guest appearances in Green Lanterns.

----------


## silly

> I'd like to see Hal as Hal Jordan, not just Green Lantern. *Find out what makes Hal Jordan Hal Jordan*, not only Hal Jordan Green Lantern. The duel identity is an excellent way to use character, and it's been ages since the Green Lantern franchise has used it aside from the stuff in Green Lanterns. Some kind of Grounded arc could be interesting, with the Earth Lanterns stuck on Earth and actually having day jobs, reconnecting with their terrestrial connections. The last time we saw Carol and Ferris Air was a cameo or flashbacks in the Phantom Ring arc. Pre-Blackest Night where Ferris Air was actually plot-relevant (that one where the Zamarons made Hal choose between Carol and Cowgirl?). Yes, Green Lantern is a cosmic book, but the characters also have lives on Earth as well.


this.

wish the franchise would grow, so robert venditti would have more play room with the character/s.

there has got to be some way to direct more attention to the green lantern franchise.

----------


## jbmasta

> this.
> 
> wish the franchise would grow, so robert venditti would have more play room with the character/s.
> 
> there has got to be some way to direct more attention to the green lantern franchise.


I believe it's the characters people latch on to, not just the stories. The characters can, given the chance, have greater longevity than any individual story ever could. So you need characters people will want to invest in, so they will invest in the comics containing them and play a role in ensuring further stories with these characters. We want to know what makes Hal tick because that's what we use when discussing him. The wrestling conversation a page or two ago was about how the four Earth Lanterns match the personalities of famous wrestlers (tbh it went right over my head). Stories rely on characters to drive them after all.

----------


## phantom1592

> I reckon Kyle on the League has potential. He was a member in the 90's, it'd give his character a good angle and think of his interactions with the other Leaguers. It'd also open him up to guest appearances in Green Lanterns.


I don't know about this... most of Kyle's JLA history was tied either to his being the youngest/inexperienced rookie of the team OR his relationship with Wally West and Connor Hawke... 

I don't really see much potential for Kyle with the current continuity team at all.

----------


## liwanag

> This is partially why I look forward to GL Earth One. I expect to see some actual character work for Hal there.


i have high hopes for gl earth one. i don't know the creative team, but i get the feeling their good.

----------


## j9ac9k

> This is partially why I look forward to GL Earth One. I expect to see some actual character work for Hal there.


Since it's not _actually_ Hal, I expect the writers to take liberties and include some stuff I don't think of as fitting for real Hal, but hopefully they'll still present the core of what makes him interesting.  That the story, if good enough, might impact the regular comic, if not the movie depiction of Hal as something other than the "impulsive hotshot" type that has been more forward these past few years.

----------


## Johnny

> Since it's not _actually_ Hal, I expect the writers to take liberties and include some stuff I don't think of as fitting for real Hal, but hopefully they'll still present the core of what makes him interesting.  That the story, if good enough, might impact the regular comic, if not the movie depiction of Hal as something other than the "impulsive hotshot" type that has been more forward these past few years.


Yeah, they said in interviews there's a reason he's not the cocky test pilot in this version. Maybe he still started that way though.

----------


## vartox

Here's another interview for GL Earth One that hasn't been posted yet (I think): http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books-co...nts-hal-jordan




> Hardman: We just wanted to go back to the Silver Age start of it, and that was Hal Jordan. We constructed this story around Hal Jordan and in a way it’s important that it be him. But that’s not to say those characters won’t come in. We never really talked about it. Dan Didio told us this can be anything. We did not have a mandate to use Hal. The particular story we’re telling felt like it needed to be him.


 :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, they said in interviews there's a reason he's not the cocky test pilot in this version. Maybe he still started that way though.


Didn't they tease there was something that happened to this version of Hal that really changed him prior to the story? Or at least there was something in his past. 



> Here's another interview for GL Earth One that hasn't been posted yet (I think): http://www.denofgeek.com/us/books-co...nts-hal-jordan


It's always nice to see people actually interested in Hal  :Smile: .

----------


## vartox

> Didn't they tease there was something that happened to this version of Hal that really changed him prior to the story? Or at least there was something in his past.


Yeah, to me some of the stuff they've said in interviews implied that he ended up in a boring space mining job because he'd screwed up somehow earlier in his career and this was the only way for him to get into space. I'm looking forward to learning more about that, GLEO sounds very promising.

And it's definitely nice to see people who WANT to write Hal himself rather than they're stuck with him because he's "the" GL  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Didn't they tease there was something that happened to this version of Hal that really changed him prior to the story? Or at least there was something in his past.


I believe so. They said we'll learn why he's working in space mining asteroids because something happened in his past that made him took that job.

In this interview they say we won't really see his core supporting cast, which I'm kind of disappointed to learn, but I still expect them to put the main emphasis on Hal's character over his space adventures.

One thing I would say though is that I haven't been the biggest fan of how they always repeat this Hal is a smart guy, as if the main version isn't. Bechko does mention in the interview that she thinks test pilots are smart too since they have to know how that plane works to fly it, but I almost see them trying to hammer home that their Hal is a smart scientist type to downplay the mainstream version for being treated like an assclown by DC at times. Maybe I'm just looking into things?

----------


## Johnny

> And it's definitely nice to see people who WANT to write Hal himself rather than they're stuck with him because he's "the" GL


It was nice to know there were no mandates to use Hal, they used him because they wanted to not because they were told to. I'm getting tired of this notion that Hal Jordan is only being prominently used because DC mandates it, as if there's nothing interesting about the character that any writer would want to write. Hardman also said he worked on the Green Lantern movie, which could be another reason he wanted to do the character justice, as compared to the movie.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *I believe it's the characters people latch on to, not just the stories. The characters can, given the chance, have greater longevity than any individual story ever could. So you need characters people will want to invest in, so they will invest in the comics containing them and play a role in ensuring further stories with these characters. We want to know what makes Hal tick because that's what we use when discussing him.* The wrestling conversation a page or two ago was about how the four Earth Lanterns match the personalities of famous wrestlers (tbh it went right over my head). Stories rely on characters to drive them after all.


This is a great post!

Your thought are exactly what this franchise needs, imo.

They all have the same power-set (plus the other ring color coprs), so character development is crucial.

The wrestling stuff was just for laughs.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> It was nice to know there were no mandates to use Hal, they used him because they wanted to not because they were told to. *I'm getting tired of this notion that Hal Jordan is only being prominently used because DC mandates it, as if there's nothing interesting about the character that any writer would want to write.* Hardman also said he worked on the Green Lantern movie, which could be another reason he wanted to do the character justice, as compared to the movie.


Yes, this is a very tedious argument, and I'm glad we have a creative team giving it the middle finger in an interview.

----------


## Johnny

> Yes, this is a very tedious argument, and I'm glad we have a creative team giving it the middle finger in an interview.


I'd be lying if I said I didn't find it funny when people try to disparage this character at every turn and ends up blowing up in their face.

----------


## Anthony Shaw



----------


## SiegePerilous02

> I'd be lying if I said I didn't find it funny when people try to disparage this character at every turn and ends up blowing up in their face.


Yeah, it's pretty great.

The notion that Hal only appeals to older men from the Silver Age and that he is inherently boring compared to the other Lanterns is seriously annoying. He wouldn't be pushed the way he is if he didn't have some appeal and fans, and that includes on the creator side of things.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

My main gripe with Hal is how often, or desperate, the creators seem to make him kewl. Writers ignore the more relatable aspects of his character (a basically decent, yet self-sacrificing man who cares about, and is fiercely loyal to friends & family) in favor of a reckless airhead who can't wait to bed the next woman.

I thought it was interesting the Geoff wrote Hal joining the Air Force against his mother's wishes (to avoid his father's fate), yet throwing his career away to reach her deathbed.

That is more interesting to than a one night stand with a woman whose name he can't remember, or having no guilt in bedding cowgirl when his silliness caused her to be a POW (and another pilot to be crippled). I'm not a fan of Lady-Killer Hal.

I am a fan of the good, but broke man has no fear when it is time to do the right thing. Not many people will sacrifice their desires for the greater good like Hal would.

He left Earth for a calendar year to police his entire sector. That is why we should celebrate our soldiers, even if we don't agree with the wars they might be fighting.

----------


## liwanag

this would look great at any home...

----------


## jbmasta

> My main gripe with Hal is how often, or desperate, the creators seem to make him kewl. Writers ignore the more relatable aspects of his character (a basically decent, yet self-sacrificing man who cares about, and is fiercely loyal to friends & family) in favor of a reckless airhead who can't wait to bed the next woman..


Hal doesn't come off as a womaniser to me. While my experience of Hal's background only really includes the first Rebirth onwards, his only romantic pursuits were Carol and Cowgirl. Through Ferris Air he has background with them, and he would have pulled out if they really weren't on board with it. Hal knows when to back off, and will do so unless the universe itself is in peril. We've seen how Hal's biggest hang up is maintaining the relationship in the face of his Lantern duties (at the start of New 52 he could have had a relationship with Carol if Sinestro hadn't shown up, at least until the Third Army was unleashed), so you could say he's married to the job.

----------


## Johnny

> Hal doesn't come off as a womaniser to me. While my experience of Hal's background only really includes the first Rebirth onwards, his only romantic pursuits were Carol and Cowgirl. Through Ferris Air he has background with them, *and he would have pulled out if they really weren't on board with it*. Hal knows when to back off, and will do so unless the universe itself is in peril. We've seen how Hal's biggest hang up is maintaining the relationship in the face of his Lantern duties (at the start of New 52 he could have had a relationship with Carol if Sinestro hadn't shown up, at least until the Third Army was unleashed), so you could say he's married to the job.


Haha good to know.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> This is a great post!
> 
> Your thought are exactly what this franchise needs, imo.
> 
> They all have the same power-set (plus the other ring color coprs), so character development is crucial.
> 
> The wrestling stuff was just for laughs.


i agree...

what would be a good direction to take this year with hal's character development? the way i'm seeing it is that can only happen if returns earth side.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> what would be a good direction to take this year with hal's character development? the way i'm seeing it is that can only happen if returns earth side.


Bring Carol into the book and back into Hal's life. 

You could bring Hal back to earth and Ferris air or have Carol suit up as Star Sapphire and join Hal in space. 

Either one works for me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal doesn't come off as a womaniser to me. While my experience of Hal's background only really includes the first Rebirth onwards, his only romantic pursuits were Carol and Cowgirl. Through Ferris Air he has background with them, and he would have pulled out if they really weren't on board with it. Hal knows when to back off, and will do so unless the universe itself is in peril. We've seen how Hal's biggest hang up is maintaining the relationship in the face of his Lantern duties (at the start of New 52 he could have had a relationship with Carol if Sinestro hadn't shown up, at least until the Third Army was unleashed), so you could say he's married to the job.


IIRC, during "Cry for Justice", it was heavily implied that Hal had a threesome with Huntress & Lady Blackhawk.

I bit later, that incident was stated to be rumor only.

Early in the GL book, Ollie came to visit Hal as a woman was leaving his apartment after a one night stand. Hal did not even know her name.

Also, in order to get information from creepy Hector Hammond, Hal allowed the weirdo to access his memories of past sexual exploits.

IIRC (again), Hector was all like...."I wanna be you, Hal".

I felt these were unnecessary attempts to make Hal look kewl.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Haha good to know.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i agree...
> 
> what would be a good direction to take this year with hal's character development? the way i'm seeing it is that can only happen if returns earth side.


I think Hal works best being on Earth, full time. With so many Earth GL's, Hal only should be out in space for the really big threats.




> Bring Carol into the book and back into Hal's life. 
> 
> You could bring Hal back to earth and Ferris air or have Carol suit up as Star Sapphire and join Hal in space. 
> 
> Either one works for me.


I am for Hal & Carol being back together, but I prefer it be on Earth. Now that Carol has stepped into Hal's shoes, she should understand the struggles, and sacrifices he made being a cosmic hero over the years. Plus, I am curious to see what happened to her company.

Well, I would really to see Hal.....get a job.

It would make sense if he & Tom started their own business as aircraft mechanics. This would allow Hal more freedom to be Green Lantern, and keep money in his pocket. It would be nice way to honor his mother by not flying, yet still being around planes. Tom can cover for his absences, too.

I think Tom could be the Foggy Nelson to Hal's Matt Murdock.

With all the planes Hal has crashed, plus his weird Air Force record, I can't see anyone wanting hire him as a pilot.

----------


## liwanag

> I think Hal works best being on Earth, full time. With so many Earth GL's, Hal only should be out in space for the really big threats.
> 
> 
> 
> I am for Hal & Carol being back together, but I prefer it be on Earth. Now that Carol has stepped into Hal's shoes, she should understand the struggles, and sacrifices he made being a cosmic hero over the years. Plus, I am curious to see what happened to her company.
> 
> Well, I would really to see Hal.....get a job.
> 
> It would make sense if he & Tom started their own business as aircraft mechanics. This would allow Hal more freedom to be Green Lantern, and keep money in his pocket. It would be nice way to honor his mother by not flying, yet still being around planes. Tom can cover for his absences, too.
> ...


of the justice leaguers, i think only hal has a semi non-existent secret identity. just cause he rarely goes back to being hal jordan.

i like the idea of hal having his own company... that would be a big advancement for him. him being his own boss would also allow him long extended absences while doing his super heroics thing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal not having a secret ID makes no sense with all the other GL's around. If anything, he should have the easiest time having a civilian life in the League.

If writers just used a little imagination, all the Earth GL's should be able to rotate, and enjoy down time.

It would just be entertaining to see Hal run a company. Tom would have to do the heavy lifting, naturally. This would also create a whole new supporting cast, on Earth.

I've mentioned this before, but writers have never shown Hal to be particularly close to any of the other GL's (Earth or alien) in years.

Priest established John considering Hal to be his best friend, but that was in the 1980's, and never followed up on.

He has no interactions with Arisia which is a shame.

All of Hal's truly significant relationships are on Earth, and none are ring-slingers (but Carol).

Hal should check up on Roy & Wally.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I've mentioned this before, but writers have never shown Hal to be particularly close to any of the other GL's (Earth or alien) in years.


The most recent was probably right before the Renegade thing, Hal seemed pretty close with Kilowog.  

Until the comics show otherwise, I'm still holding on to the notion that Hal and Arisia have been secretly hooking up on their downtime but don't want the others to know.  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The most recent was probably right before the Renegade thing, Hal seemed pretty close with Kilowog.  
> 
> Until the comics show otherwise, I'm still holding on to the notion that Hal and Arisia have been secretly hooking up on their downtime but don't want the others to know.


I would have thought Kilowog's profile would have gone up following the film & cartoon.

I would totally laugh out loud if Guy walked in on Hal & Arisia during a moment of intimacy.

I would love for Carol to find out, too.

It would be interesting to see Carol & Arisia interact.

Kilowog & Arisia should be enjoying spotlight.

----------


## Johnny

We don't often get space science babble from Hal Jordan. Which is why I find it so glorious.



[IMG]https://***********/www.adventuresinpoortaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/arrowp2.png?w=555[/IMG]

----------


## Frontier

> We don't often get space science babble from Hal Jordan. Which is why I find it so glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://***********/www.adventuresinpoortaste.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/arrowp2.png?w=555[/IMG]


It's always nice when writers write Hal as more then a dumb jock.

----------


## silly

hal as rick flair?

http://www.blogofoa.com/2018/01/hal-...36-review.html

----------


## vartox

> I am for Hal & Carol being back together, but I prefer it be on Earth. Now that Carol has stepped into Hal's shoes, she should understand the struggles, and sacrifices he made being a cosmic hero over the years. Plus, I am curious to see what happened to her company.
> 
> Well, I would really to see Hal.....get a job.
> 
> It would make sense if he & Tom started their own business as aircraft mechanics. This would allow Hal more freedom to be Green Lantern, and keep money in his pocket. It would be nice way to honor his mother by not flying, yet still being around planes. Tom can cover for his absences, too.
> 
> I think Tom could be the Foggy Nelson to Hal's Matt Murdock.
> 
> With all the planes Hal has crashed, plus his weird Air Force record, I can't see anyone wanting hire him as a pilot.


I'd like to see all those things too. I think in the 90s before Emerald Twilight Hal had been setting up his own air cargo company but obviously not much came of it since ET happened not too long after he tried. 

If/when we see Carol again I'd really like to see her putting effort into her company. It's a huge part of her life and I don't like the idea she'd just drop it on a whim to go play around in space  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think a subplot of Carol using her ability to travel around in space to learn about alien aircraft to beef up her own company's research and get a boost in the business world would be really fun to see in a GL book. 

Speaking of Carol I think I recall Venditti saying he wrote a scene with her in it in in issue 37 or 38? So I guess she'll get another cameo soon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jbmasta

> It's always nice when writers write Hal as more then a dumb jock.


That's the kind of situation I'd love to see Hal in. Stuck in a spaceship that's in a thick debris field trying to rescue another ship, with his ring charge low. He needs to consider every centimeter he moves for risk of setting off a chain reaction of shifting debris, which can be deadlier than you'd think since there's no friction in space to slow it down. Every inch needs to be carefully calculated to get everyone out alive and unharmed. That says willpower to me. I really should give The Cold Equations a relisten.

----------


## Johnny

> hal as rick flair?
> 
> http://www.blogofoa.com/2018/01/hal-...36-review.html


Hal's *obviously* Ric Flair.

----------


## silly

> Hal's *obviously* Ric Flair.


somehow i favor the rock more.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

They just can't resist to keep hammering that line home. I agree with it and I even I start to get tired of reading it.

----------


## vartox

> They just can't resist to keep hammering that line home. I agree with it and I even I start to get tired of reading it.


I'm tired of it because it seems like all it accomplishes is giving people who dislike Hal more reasons to dislike him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's always nice when writers write Hal as more then a dumb jock.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm tired of it because it seems like all it accomplishes is giving people who dislike Hal more reasons to dislike him


And it's not like this is some major part of his personality or anything. Hal is obviously more than self-aware of his "legendary" status as a Lantern, but it's not like he goes around telling people that. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun by any stretch, but I'm not sure he's the type who's that obsessed with believing in his own hype. He just lets his actions speak for themselves.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd like to see all those things too. I think in the 90s before Emerald Twilight Hal had been setting up his own air cargo company but obviously not much came of it since ET happened not too long after he tried. 
> 
> If/when we see Carol again I'd really like to see her putting effort into her company. It's a huge part of her life and I don't like the idea she'd just drop it on a whim to go play around in space  I think a subplot of Carol using her ability to travel around in space to learn about alien aircraft to beef up her own company's research and get a boost in the business world would be really fun to see in a GL book. 
> 
> Speaking of Carol I think I recall Venditti saying he wrote a scene with her in it in in issue 37 or 38? So I guess she'll get another cameo soon


Hal should have some sort job on Earth centered around flying. I feel that is a core part of his overall character.

Carol basing her planes from alien tech would be interesting. If someone like Lex questioned her (citing that might be an unfair business practice, plus accusing her of allying with aliens), I would love to see her response. Besides that, I would really like to see a Lex Luthor vs Hal Jordan saga.

I totally want a Lex vs Hal story. The fact Lex would target Carol would make things immediately personal.

Being a capable person, Carol will be able to keep her company afloat, but Lex would put her through the wringer.

It would be fairly easy for Lex to deduce that Hal is GL (if did not know already).

With Lex's legendary hatred for aliens, I can see him immediately considering Hal a traitor to humanity by gaining power from the alien Guardians.

Plus, I can see Hal showing zero respect towards Lex.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Hal should have some sort job on Earth centered around flying. I feel that is a core part of his overall character.
> 
> Carol basing her planes from alien tech would be interesting. If someone like Lex questioned her (citing that might be an unfair business practice, plus accusing her of allying with aliens), I would love to see her response. Besides that, I would really like to see a Lex Luthor vs Hal Jordan saga.
> 
> I totally want a Lex vs Hal story. The fact Lex would target Carol would make things immediately personal.
> 
> Being a capable person, Carol will be able to keep her company afloat, but Lex would put her through the wringer.
> 
> It would be fairly easy for Lex to deduce that Hal is GL (if did not know already).
> ...


That all sounds really good and I would be hyped to read that .

Hey it might be happen . Hal is going up against Zod in the next story arc . As I've mentioned before Superman and Hal seem to be crossing over a lot recently.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's the kind of situation I'd love to see Hal in. Stuck in a spaceship that's in a thick debris field trying to rescue another ship, with his ring charge low. He needs to consider every centimeter he moves for risk of setting off a chain reaction of shifting debris, which can be deadlier than you'd think since there's no friction in space to slow it down. Every inch needs to be carefully calculated to get everyone out alive and unharmed. That says willpower to me. I really should give The Cold Equations a relisten.


Here is the thing that is never explored: being to overcome fear probably leads to better decision making.

Most of us makes decisions based on fear which is a good thing.

However, fear can make people....choke.

We see it in relationships, sporting events, the work place, debates, etc.

Being able to overcome fear means someone like Hal can process information a lot faster, and with a more clear head.

Stress is probably not a common factor when Hal makes decisions during a crisis.

He does not have a death wish; he wants to live. Stress & fear often causes people to engineer their own demise when in the middle of a tense situation.

He should not be presented as blindly charging into a crisis. He simply won't have the limitations that ordinary people would have.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And it's not like this is some major part of his personality or anything. Hal is obviously more than self-aware of his "legendary" status as a Lantern, but it's not like he goes around telling people that. Hal Jordan isn't a humble son of a gun by any stretch, but I'm not sure he's the type who's that obsessed with believing in his own hype. He just lets his actions speak for themselves.


I think only Guy or Sinestro would actually toot their own horns.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That all sounds really good and I would be hyped to read that .
> 
> Hey it might be happen . Hal is going up against Zod in the next story arc . As I've mentioned before Superman and Hal seem to be crossing over a lot recently.


Let's hope so.

Hal needs to be on Earth for that to happen.

I think Zod works best as a foil for John.

But Lex....

Lex & Hal are almost polar opposites when I think of it.

One is part of the over class while the other is working class.

One has a very open mind about aliens while the other is a bigot.

When in possession of power one helped his friends (cure John's paralysis, restore Wally's secret ID, and bring Ollie back to life), and tried to resurrect his home town while the other would just use it to stroke his own ego.

I wish I was an editor at DC. I would love to see the pitches writers would come up with regarding Lex vs Hal.

----------


## Johnny

> Let's hope so.
> 
> Hal needs to be on Earth for that to happen.
> 
> I think Zod works best as a foil for John.
> 
> But Lex....
> 
> Lex & Hal are almost polar opposites when I think of it.
> ...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I forgot to mention, both wear a whole lotta green!

----------


## liwanag

> Hal should have some sort job on Earth centered around flying. I feel that is a core part of his overall character.
> 
> Carol basing her planes from alien tech would be interesting. If someone like Lex questioned her (citing that might be an unfair business practice, plus accusing her of allying with aliens), I would love to see her response. Besides that, I would really like to see a Lex Luthor vs Hal Jordan saga.
> 
> I totally want a Lex vs Hal story. The fact Lex would target Carol would make things immediately personal.
> 
> Being a capable person, Carol will be able to keep her company afloat, but Lex would put her through the wringer.
> 
> It would be fairly easy for Lex to deduce that Hal is GL (if did not know already).
> ...


sounds really interesting.

plus lex has wielded the orange ring before. he'd probably want to get a gl's power ring.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> sounds really interesting.
> 
> plus lex has wielded the orange ring before. he'd probably want to get a gl's power ring.


If Lex gets his hands on another power ring again while feuding with Hal, I can officially post: sh!t is about to get real.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


As a couple, do they spend more time in bliss, or estranged?

Looking at stuff from the silver age & bronze age, writers did their best to keep them apart.

----------


## Johnny

> As a couple, do they spend more time in bliss, or estranged?
> 
> Looking at stuff from the silver age & bronze age, writers did their best to keep them apart.


Which unfortunately hasn't changed that much at all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It would actually be a refreshing change of pace if they spent two years of publication time as a happy & functioning couple.

We have gotten several runs of Lois & Clark being happy despite the madness around them.

----------


## Frontier

> 


What I wouldn't give to see something like this happen again now...

----------


## SJNeal

I'm like 10 issues behind in my reading (all titles, not just GL ones), but when was the last time Carol was seen?  _GL: New Guardians_?  :Confused:

----------


## Frontier

> I'm like 10 issues behind in my reading (all titles, not just GL ones), but when was the last time Carol was seen?  _GL: New Guardians_?


She had a cameo in a dream sequence and Hal looking wistfully at her in...I want to say issue #31? But that was about it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm like 10 issues behind in my reading (all titles, not just GL ones), but when was the last time Carol was seen?  _GL: New Guardians_?


Technically.... was it that cameo in Green Lanterns?  Or that double page spread in #14 or so that was supposed to be a foreshadowing?  She was seen a few issues ago, like #32ish, but it wasn't really her.  It was in Hal's mind.  We saw her through a window though.  Truly the comic book event of the year...

How's that for a non-answer?  Sorry.  Someone else on here can explain it better.  But if your question is, when was the last time Carol had a meaningful role in a story then the answer would be the last issue Geoff Johns wrote.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I rewatched a few episodes of GLTAS recently.  Right away I could spot like a dozen things that show did better than what's being done in the comics now.  But something sort of occurred to me that's been an oddity since the silver age.  I think it's one of those things that was a reality in the 1960s and just carried forward... So a lot of times Hal, and other GLs, are called into space.  They leave their personal lives back on their home worlds and disappear for years at a time making it so impossibly unbearable for both the GL and their loved ones.

Why is that still a thing?  There's that transluminal light and zipping around the cosmos and super advanced tech... yet no one has the ability to facetime?  Whenever there's someone from space talking to Earth, it's treated like a big deal.  In reality, this should be a normal thing.  Hal and Carol should be holophoning each other every night.  This isn't the 1960s where people used ink and paper.  And the GLs aren't in the ass end of the universe.  John can call Hal on his ring, have a back and forth conversation, and drag him away from Carol for the bajillionth time... but Hal can't call her to say what's up?  

Anyway, if recent issues have taught us anything, it's that the only way to solve any problem in the universe is to have 4 dudes fire their rings in the same direction.

----------


## Frontier

> I rewatched a few episodes of GLTAS recently.  Right away I could spot like a dozen things that show did better than what's being done in the comics now.  But something sort of occurred to me that's been an oddity since the silver age.  I think it's one of those things that was a reality in the 1960s and just carried forward... So a lot of times Hal, and other GLs, are called into space.  They leave their personal lives back on their home worlds and disappear for years at a time making it so impossibly unbearable for both the GL and their loved ones.
> 
> Why is that still a thing?  There's that transluminal light and zipping around the cosmos and super advanced tech... yet no one has the ability to facetime?  Whenever there's someone from space talking to Earth, it's treated like a big deal.  In reality, this should be a normal thing.  Hal and Carol should be holophoning each other every night.  This isn't the 1960s where people used ink and paper.  And the GLs aren't in the ass end of the universe.  John can call Hal on his ring, have a back and forth conversation, and drag him away from Carol for the bajillionth time... but Hal can't call her to say what's up?  
> 
> Anyway, if recent issues have taught us anything, it's that the only way to solve any problem in the universe is to have 4 dudes fire their rings in the same direction.


Hal could actually call Carol with his ring, but the one time he did it was in the season 2 premier where they basically put the kibbosh on their relationship because he was too busy being Green Lantern.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hal could actually call Carol with his ring, but the one time he did it was in the season 2 premier where they basically put the kibbosh on their relationship because he was too busy being Green Lantern.


I haven't gotten to season 2 yet  :Stick Out Tongue:   I was just thinking even in the comics that technology is so advanced for everything except for telephones.  There's always that sense, especially now in the current run, that the GLs being physically so far from Earth means they have to have zero connection to Earth.  It seems silly because any one of them should be able to call home at any time.

----------


## liwanag

> 


robert venditti should see this. might help influence his future stories.

----------


## Frontier

> *I haven't gotten to season 2 yet*   I was just thinking even in the comics that technology is so advanced for everything except for telephones.  There's always that sense, especially now in the current run, that the GLs being physically so far from Earth means they have to have zero connection to Earth.  It seems silly because any one of them should be able to call home at any time.


Oops! Apologies for the spoiler  :Frown: .

----------


## silly

> As a couple, do they spend more time in bliss, or estranged?
> 
> Looking at stuff from the silver age & bronze age, writers did their best to keep them apart.


and is still happening today.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> and is still happening today.


Much like the archaic logic behind communications, this too is a relic of a past when these stories were first written.  In my opinion, desperately needs updating.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I rewatched a few episodes of GLTAS recently.  Right away I could spot like a dozen things that show did better than what's being done in the comics now.  But something sort of occurred to me that's been an oddity since the silver age.  I think it's one of those things that was a reality in the 1960s and just carried forward... So a lot of times Hal, and other GLs, are called into space.  They leave their personal lives back on their home worlds and disappear for years at a time making it so impossibly unbearable for both the GL and their loved ones.
> 
> Why is that still a thing?  There's that transluminal light and zipping around the cosmos and super advanced tech... yet no one has the ability to facetime?  Whenever there's someone from space talking to Earth, it's treated like a big deal.  In reality, this should be a normal thing.  Hal and Carol should be holophoning each other every night.  This isn't the 1960s where people used ink and paper.  And the GLs aren't in the ass end of the universe.  John can call Hal on his ring, have a back and forth conversation, and drag him away from Carol for the bajillionth time... but Hal can't call her to say what's up?  
> 
> Anyway, if recent issues have taught us anything, it's that the only way to solve any problem in the universe is to have 4 dudes fire their rings in the same direction.


What I don't understand is this: like cops, GL duty should work in shifts.

Hal should not be on duty for every adventure when you have 5 other GL's from 2814.

Even the Legion charter had a by-line where members had to take time off.

I think that happened when Sunboy went a little bonkers in space.

Hal should be able to take a couple issues off, and visit friends & family on Earth.

I see the in-story reason why John stays on duty, but I see none for Hal and Guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I approve this image.

On a personal note.....

I'd be mad, too, if some fascist, disgraced dirty space cop, killed my would-be successor's mom with a sentient virus, getting high off his own supply while masquerading as his own father, used a yellow fear monster to ruin my hard-earned street cred & overall reputation, wannabe cosmic Rick James with a Hitler haircut barged in on me with my #1 gal-pal.



Yeah....repeat this line while in front of mirror....without breaking character.

Also, don't cheat by mimicking William Shatner.....

----------


## Johnny

This was an awesome page.

[IMG]https://***********/comic-watch.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/hal3605.jpg?resize=1024%2C965&ssl=1[/IMG]


And an honorary mention of our Guy.

----------


## Johnny

> I approve this image.
> 
> On a personal note.....
> 
> I'd be mad, too, if some fascist, disgraced dirty space cop, killed my would-be successor's mom with a sentient virus, getting high off his own supply while masquerading as his own father, used a yellow fear monster to ruin my hard-earned street cred & overall reputation, wannabe cosmic Rick James with a Hitler haircut barged in on me with my #1 gal-pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....repeat this line while in front of mirror....without breaking character.
> ...


Yet nobody seems to be mad at this fucking guy anymore. Go figure.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> And an honorary mention of our Guy.


Is Guy having a flashback?

IIRC, Doomsday did that to either Booster Gold or Blue Beetle during death of Superman. I forgot which one, though.

Also, why does Guy feel he has something to prove?

The best Guy is shameless Guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yet nobody seems to be mad at this fucking guy anymore. Go figure.


The magic of Geoff Johns, I guess.

----------


## Johnny

> The magic of Geoff Johns, I guess.


I never understood why he's so in love with the villains. They are iconic and all, but this dude seems to have a crush on every archenemy from Sinestro to Thawne to Captain Cold to Black Manta to Ocean Master to Black Adam, etc.

----------


## Johnny

Silver Age Green Lantern, progressive as ever.

----------


## Frontier

> Yet nobody seems to be mad at this fucking guy anymore. Go figure.


I wouldn't say "mad" but it's not like Hal was all that chummy with Sinestro last time they saw each other.



> I never understood why he's so in love with the villains. They are iconic and all, but this dude seems to have a crush on every archenemy from Sinestro to Thawne to Captain Cold to Black Manta to Ocean Master to Black Adam, etc.


That's probably why he's regarded as the best writer for those characters  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Jekyll

> Is Guy having a flashback?
> 
> IIRC, Doomsday did that to either Booster Gold or Blue Beetle during death of Superman. I forgot which one, though.
> 
> Also, why does Guy feel he has something to prove?
> 
> The best Guy is shameless Guy.


It was booster and it was brutal!

----------


## liwanag

> 


man, i miss doug mahnke. one of the best out there when it came to green lantern.

----------


## Jekyll

> man, i miss doug mahnke. one of the best out there when it came to green lantern.


He’s fantastic. I am re-reading Geoff Johns GL run and really enjoy his work. Van Scriver is still my no. 1 though.

----------


## vartox

Looks like Hal and Clark are interacting again in Superman #39  :Smile:  it's nice that these two have been teaming up so often lately.

http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...65&postcount=1

----------


## Frontier

I always love seeing Superheroes doing stuff like this, and it's all the more nicer getting to see Hal be a part of it as well  :Smile: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I never understood why he's so in love with the villains. They are iconic and all, but this dude seems to have a crush on every archenemy from Sinestro to Thawne to Captain Cold to Black Manta to Ocean Master to Black Adam, etc.


IMO, Johns has actually diminished the heroes to a agree by doing this.

Barry seems less of a hero given all the pain Thawne has caused. Barry killing Zoom before the first Crisis, be it consciously or unconsciously, made sense given all the pain Thawne inflicted leading up to their final battle. Thawne was literally a half second from killing Barry's bride to be.

I did not like how Hal seemingly held stronger feels for Sinestro than John, Guy, Kyle, and Kilowog. His bros in green went to hell & back for him while Sinestro almost literally caused Hal to burn in hell with the Parallax conspiracy. I was so glad that RV wrote Hal showing nothing but contempt for Sinestro.

Did Kyle get any retribution for the death of his mom due to Sinestro? That should be a source of contention between him & Sora. 

Black Adam might be more popular than Billy Batson now.

I think only Aquaman might still be ahead of Ocean Master & Manta, but I have not followed that book in a few years. But it was a running theme by Johns to show Aquaman as a serious hero. Aquaman raising Jackson is the perfect retribution shy of killing Manta, imo.

I think villains only in the class of Darkseid should have the ability to get away with acts of evil. Part of that is the fact that only a small handful if heroes can actually hurt him.

Saturn Girl's pleads to Darkseid to return her son makes sense to me. She does not have the power to defeat Darkseid. While the Legion being able to stop his plans of conquest is one thing, it is another to invade his territory, and apprehend him, without suffering major losses.

Which is really ironic since Johns writes the most lame Darkseid. He has no problems with Darkseid catching L's while he Mary Sue'd a lot of the villains you mentioned.

Johns should have been a hog in slop writing Darkseid.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Silver Age Green Lantern, progressive as ever.


See?

Had Hal taken a nap, he would not have been so cranky.

Time off is a good thing!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was booster and it was brutal!


Dayum....you right!



Guy did not technically see it, either.



Ted got wrecked, too.

I guess  my memory did not completely fail me as Ted & Booster caught serious head injuries.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Looks like Hal and Clark are interacting again in Superman #39  it's nice that these two have been teaming up so often lately.
> 
> http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...65&postcount=1


More than anything, the DC heroes are meant to inspire.

----------


## Frontier

> IMO, Johns has actually diminished the heroes to a agree by doing this.
> 
> Barry seems less of a hero given all the pain Thawne has caused. Barry killing Zoom before the first Crisis, be it consciously or unconsciously, made sense given all the pain Thawne inflicted leading up to their final battle. Thawne was literally a half second from killing Barry's bride to be.
> 
> I did not like how Hal seemingly held stronger feels for Sinestro than John, Guy, Kyle, and Kilowog. His bros in green went to hell & back for him while Sinestro almost literally caused Hal to burn in hell with the Parallax conspiracy. I was so glad that RV wrote Hal showing nothing but contempt for Sinestro.
> 
> Did Kyle get any retribution for the death of his mom due to Sinestro? That should be a source of contention between him & Sora. 
> 
> Black Adam might be more popular than Billy Batson now.
> ...


I know why people latch onto his writing of villains and obvious passion for them but I think there's sometimes an over-exaggeration of how he used them at the expense of the hero and their story.

----------


## Johnny

> Looks like Hal and Clark are interacting again in Superman #39  it's nice that these two have been teaming up so often lately.
> 
> http://www.buzzcomics.net/showpost.p...65&postcount=1


I like how there's no need for any continuity explanation for Hal to be making these guest appearances. Who cares if Earth isn't his space sector anymore, he's going to be there to give those kids a lift to see the JL satellite.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> IMO, Johns has actually diminished the heroes to a agree by doing this.
> 
> Barry seems less of a hero given all the pain Thawne has caused. Barry killing Zoom before the first Crisis, be it consciously or unconsciously, made sense given all the pain Thawne inflicted leading up to their final battle. Thawne was literally a half second from killing Barry's bride to be.
> 
> I did not like how Hal seemingly held stronger feels for Sinestro than John, Guy, Kyle, and Kilowog. His bros in green went to hell & back for him while Sinestro almost literally caused Hal to burn in hell with the Parallax conspiracy. I was so glad that RV wrote Hal showing nothing but contempt for Sinestro.
> 
> Did Kyle get any retribution for the death of his mom due to Sinestro? That should be a source of contention between him & Sora. 
> 
> Black Adam might be more popular than Billy Batson now.
> ...


It's tragic. I don't mind elevating villains at all, but not at the expense of the heroes. Obviously good guys can and should take some L's every now and then, but no hero should consistently look bad for the sake of their arch nemesis.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I know why people latch onto his writing of villains and obvious passion for them but I think there's sometimes an over-exaggeration of how he used them at the expense of the hero and their story.


That's the beauty of art: after viewing, everyone will come away with their own interpretation.

----------


## Johnny

> I know why people latch onto his writing of villains and obvious passion for them but I think there's sometimes an over-exaggeration of how he used them at the expense of the hero and their story.


Admittedly I've only read Geoff's GL run once. Maybe if I go back and read it again, I could see the hero/villain dynamic in a bit of a different light.

----------


## Frontier

> It's tragic. I don't mind elevating villains at all, but not at the expense of the heroes. Obviously good guys can and should take some L's every now and then, but no hero should consistently look bad for the sake of their arch nemesis.


I have seen worse instances of this then at DC.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's tragic. I don't mind elevating villains at all, but not at the expense of the heroes. Obviously good guys can and should take some L's every now and then, but no hero should consistently look bad for the sake of their arch nemesis.


I think the stuff with Barry & Kyle and the fate of their mothers took thinks too far. The death of Barry's mom should have been temporary, but I think that is permanent.

I think Billy's optimism should shine brighter than Adam's barbaric sense of justice. A child's hope is a beautiful thing.

Sinestro is like the Red Skull, he can do all manner of dirt, but he needs that ass kicked definitively by story's end. Sinestro is the ultimate opportunist, not someone looking to see true justice. Kyle should view Sinestro as his personal nemesis, as much as Hal (and Kilowog depending on continuity).

Hal running in, and destroying Sinestro's carefully constructed empire works for me. Hal should do that every time he catches wind of Sinestro's schemes.

While Hal is doing that to free the universe of Sinestro's fascism, I can see him thinking this is all payback for the Parallax thing (or simply Hal is just a hater).

I think only Darkseid level villains should get away with blood on their hands, somewhat consistently. The best the heroes should be able to do is contain/minimize the damage, but not being fully able to neutralize without great cost.

Sinestro just wants to be on top of the food chain, and nothing is beneath him to make that happen. When he holds a grudge, he'll stoop to new lows to get get payback.

Damn....the more I think about it....Sinestro might be the true Ric Flair....the dirtiest player in the game, lol!

----------


## Jekyll

> Dayum....you right!
> 
> 
> 
> Guy did not technically see it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Ted got wrecked, too.
> ...


Yeah they should be dead lol. When I read this I was like, HOLY CRAP!

----------


## Jekyll

> It's tragic. I don't mind elevating villains at all, but not at the expense of the heroes. Obviously good guys can and should take some L's every now and then, but no hero should consistently look bad for the sake of their arch nemesis.


Completely agree! I have always hated this idea of how heroes can’t just be good for the sole purpose of being a decent human being, that’s not interesting! They must be flawed!  :Mad: 

Oh and let’s try and understand this evil person, they are evil for a sad reason.

----------


## Johnny

> I think the stuff with Barry & Kyle and the fate of their mothers took thinks too far. The death of Barry's mom should have been temporary, but I think that is permanent.
> 
> I think Billy's optimism should shine brighter than Adam's barbaric sense of justice. A child's hope is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Sinestro is like the Red Skull, he can do all manner of dirt, but he needs that ass kicked definitively by story's end. Sinestro is the ultimate opportunist, not someone looking to see true justice. Kyle should view Sinestro as his personal nemesis, as much as Hal (and Kilowog depending on continuity).
> 
> Hal running in, and destroying Sinestro's carefully constructed empire works for me. Hal should do that every time he catches wind of Sinestro's schemes.
> 
> While Hal is doing that to free the universe of Sinestro's fascism, I can see him thinking this is all payback for the Parallax thing (or simply Hal is just a hater).
> ...


Now that I think about it, that was another great thing about the DCAU. It did not just treat the heroes as equals, it also didn't make them the villains' bitches either. As much as it did make some villains flawed or possibly worthy of redemption, it never tried to make them look good at the heroes' expense. Darkseid would mock Superman that had he known killing Dan Turpin would be so painful to him, he would've killed more and Superman would unleash a shitstorm of fists on his face. There would never be a time where Clark would be wondering if someone like Darkseid could possibly be redeemed. And on the other hand, it chose to blur the line at just the right time with someone like Vandal Savage, by showing us how an immortal villain's perspective could possibly change in time had he remained all alone in the world. That was one of my most favorite episodes. The show made the villains memorable while keeping the integrity of the heroes intact, something Geoff wasn't always that good at.

----------


## liwanag

> Completely agree! I have always hated this idea of how heroes can’t just be good for the sole purpose of being a decent human being, that’s not interesting! They must be flawed! 
> 
> Oh and let’s try and understand this evil person, they are evil for a sad reason.


one example is how they hal's dui during emerald dawn 2.

----------


## Jekyll

> one example is how they hal's dui during emerald dawn 2.


Yep or even with Barry and giving him the murdered mother/father in prison angle. Barry is a hero because he is a decent human being, he didn't need all of that garbage that Johns decided to give him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Completely agree! I have always hated this idea of how heroes can’t just be good for the sole purpose of being a decent human being, that’s not interesting! They must be flawed! 
> 
> Oh and let’s try and understand this evil person, they are evil for a sad reason.





> Yep or even with Barry and giving him the murdered mother/father in prison angle. Barry is a hero because he is a decent human being, he didn't need all of that garbage that Johns decided to give him.



That was the beauty of Hal & Barry in the early silver age.

They just gained incredible powers, and was like, "I'll use these powers to protect humankind while hopefully being able to maintain a stable civilian life."

Which is what made their counterparts, Zoom & Sinestro work. They had the same power sets, but used them for extreme self-indulgence.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Now that I think about it, that was another great thing about the DCAU. It did not just treat the heroes as equals, it also didn't make them the villains' bitches either. As much as it did make some villains flawed or possibly worthy of redemption, it never tried to make them look good at the heroes' expense. Darkseid would mock Superman that had he known killing Dan Turpin would be so painful to him, he would've killed more and Superman would unleash a shitstorm of fists on his face. There would never be a time where Clark would be wondering if someone like Darkseid could possibly be redeemed. And on the other hand, it chose to blur the line at just the right time with someone like Vandal Savage, by showing us how an immortal villain's perspective could possibly change in time had he remained all alone in the world. That was one of my most favorite episodes. The show made the villains memorable while keeping the integrity of the heroes intact, something Geoff wasn't always that good at.


What a beautiful post. This is the stuff we need more of in the books.

----------


## Frontier

> Yep or even with Barry and giving him the murdered mother/father in prison angle. *Barry is a hero because he is a decent human being,* he didn't need all of that garbage that Johns decided to give him.


Johns never really changed that. 

It was more that he added more justification, rightly or wrongly, for why Barry wanted to be a forensic scientist.



> What a beautiful post. This is the stuff we need more of in the books.


I think currently in Rebirth we have plenty of that at the moment  :Smile: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I know why people latch onto his writing of villains and obvious passion for them but I think there's sometimes an over-exaggeration of how he used them at the expense of the hero and their story.


In all fairness to Johns, a great super hero story needs a great villain in it.  He may have taken it too far and probably should have adjusted it back to find a decent balance of adding depth to the villain but not make it the villain's story.  But there is something to be said about those epic matchups as long as it doesn't happen every other issue.  Johns deserves credit for what he did, even if you don't agree with all of his choices.  Maybe I'm giving him too much credit considering where we're at not.  Just saying, Johns knew the value of a good villain and the hero's connection to said villain.

Well anyway... so Venditti has 5 issues to make General Zod a big deal villain to the GLs.  Probably should only be 3 issue but we write for the trades these days.  I wonder how Hal will beat him... hmmm... oh wait! I know.  Ring blast to the face!  Genius.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Silver Age Green Lantern, progressive as ever.


I wanna see this scene mashed up with those first few pages of GL#21.  Hal - "Hmmm... why am I suddenly an asshole?"

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Ted got wrecked, too.


One of the first comics I ever read.  Seeing this, my eyes went right to where they went when I was a hormoned up 14 year old... to the lower left panel and Ice's conveniently tugged up shirt.  Well done, 90s.  Well done indeed.  Still a few years away from Gail Simone's refrigerator revelations.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> In all fairness to Johns, a great super hero story needs a great villain in it.  He may have taken it too far and probably should have adjusted it back to find a decent balance of adding depth to the villain but not make it the villain's story.  But there is something to be said about those epic matchups as long as it doesn't happen every other issue.  Johns deserves credit for what he did, even if you don't agree with all of his choices.  Maybe I'm giving him too much credit considering where we're at not.  Just saying, Johns knew the value of a good villain and the hero's connection to said villain.
> 
> *Well anyway... so Venditti has 5 issues to make General Zod a big deal villain to the GLs.  Probably should only be 3 issue but we write for the trades these days.  I wonder how Hal will beat him... hmmm... oh wait! I know.  Ring blast to the face!  Genius.*


Hal can always use the Rocky technique on Zod.

Heck, Hal did something similar to Guy Gardner.

Only Hal would tell Zod: "You ain't so bad!"

----------


## Johnny

> I wonder how Hal will beat him... hmmm...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> One of the first comics I ever read.  Seeing this, my eyes went right to where they went when I was a hormoned up 14 year old... to the lower left panel and Ice's conveniently tugged up shirt.  Well done, 90s.  Well done indeed.  Still a few years away from Gail Simone's refrigerator revelations.


I....damn....never noticed that until now.

I have no comeback for that.

----------


## Jekyll

So I just finished season 1 of Green Lantern The Animated Series. WOW! It is fantastic!

----------


## Assam

> So I just finished season 1 of Green Lantern The Animated Series. WOW! It is fantastic!


It is indeed! Not entirely sure why you specified season 1 though. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CRaymond

> It is indeed! Not entirely sure why you specified season 1 though.


Outer space frontier justice is the only Hal Jordan I can handle. I wish DC didn't constantly trip over themselves when they discover a working formula.

----------


## Jekyll

> It is indeed! Not entirely sure why you specified season 1 though.


Does it have seasons? First disc, whatever  :Big Grin: 

Man DC’s animation stuff is consistently pretty good to great.

----------


## j9ac9k

There was only the one season that had two story arcs, so it's easy to think there were two seasons...

----------


## Assam

> Does it have seasons? First disc, whatever


Because of poor toy sales, the show was cancelled after only one season/26 episodes.

----------


## Jekyll

> There was only the one season that had two story arcs, so it's easy to think there were two seasons...


Gotcha! 




> Because of poor toy sales, the show was cancelled after only one season/26 episodes.


IT WAS CANCELLED BECAUSE OF TOY SALES?! Good grief!

----------


## Assam

> IT WAS CANCELLED BECAUSE OF TOY SALES?! Good grief!


Even worse, it's not even that the toys didn't appeal to kids. It's because the toys from the GL movie weren't selling at all, and since they were taking up shelf space, there was no room for the animated series' toys.

----------


## Frontier

> *Outer space frontier justice is the only Hal Jordan I can handle.* I wish DC didn't constantly trip over themselves when they discover a working formula.


I enjoy Hal in space, but we've gotten that for so long that I could due with some Earth time. 



> There was only the one season that had two story arcs, so it's easy to think there were two seasons...


Some shows have 13-episode "seasons," rather then just a concurrent 26-episode season, though I'm not sure if that was explicitly the case for GL:TAS.

----------


## Jekyll

> Even worse, it's not even that the toys didn't appeal to kids. It's because the toys from the GL movie weren't selling at all, and since they were taking up shelf space, there was no room for the animated series' toys.


DC  :Mad:  sigh.........

----------


## Johnny

To be fair that really wasn't on DC, it was on WB for producing a crappy movie, and to the stores that couldn't differentiate between a toyline for a bombed movie that nobody wanted, and producing another one for an acclaimed show that people actually enjoyed and wanted to see get renewed. Cartoon Network isn't to blame for this either. I haven't been a fan of how CN has been treating superhero shows for a long time now, but GL and Young Justice's cancellations really wasn't their fault. The stores simply didn't want to make toys about them, where they would've gotten their funding from, so they had no choice but to cancel them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Crap, I've been unfairly holding a grudge against CN for years.

----------


## Johnny

Oh, it totally pained me to say that. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

You know what?

Screw it, CN can still kiss my grits!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I....damn....never noticed that until now.
> 
> I have no comeback for that.


Yes, unfortunately heterosexuality is a real thing that affects millions of people.  One day at a time...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Wasn't Young Justice coming back?  Did I miss that?

----------


## Frontier

> Wasn't Young Justice coming back?  Did I miss that?


On the DC Streaming Service, yes.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> On the DC Streaming Service, yes.


Oh yeah?  What channel is that on?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I appreciated Aya finally getting brought back in the last issue of Justice League Action. That's canon as far as I'm concerned  :Wink:

----------


## silly

> 


man with all these talk about green lantern animated series and now infinite crisis, talk about missed opportunities.

----------


## Johnny

Our boy has a truly rotten luck outside of comics. He has a few bright spots like Injustice and some of the animated films, but overall things don't seem to be going that well for him public perception-wise. The cartoon could've done a lot for him had it kept going for a few more seasons.

----------


## silly

> Our boy has a truly rotten luck outside of comics. He has a few bright spots like Injustice and some of the animated films, but overall things don't seem to be going that well for him public perception-wise. The cartoon could've done a lot for him had it kept going for a few more seasons.


the animated films were good. but i don't think i see hal much these days. of course it's understandable that i won't see him in gotham by gaslight, but are there even scheduled animated films that hal will get to be a part of?

----------


## El_Gato

> 


Ahh man I miss Infinite Crisis!! Such a cool game that got discontinued way too soon  :Frown:  Oh well at least there's still DC Legends, though that'll probably get discontinued as well when DC Unchained drops...




> the animated films were good. but i don't think i see hal much these days. of course it's understandable that i won't see him in gotham by gaslight, but are there even scheduled animated films that hal will get to be a part of?


Possibly Death of Superman and Reign of Superman. Though Hal was replaced John Stewart on the League in JLD so who knows which GL will be featured at the funeral scenes.

----------


## Johnny

I believe The Death of Superman/Reign of the Supermen two-parter would be a standalone feature, not a part of their New-52 animated film universe, so we could see Hal there I suppose. And from what I recall John mentioned in JLD that he was "filling in" for Hal, so it didn't sound like a permanent replacement. But something tells me we could see Jessica there soon, since James Tucker once said he wanted to introduce new characters in each film.

----------


## El_Gato

> I believe The Death of Superman/Reign of the Supermen two-parter would be a standalone feature, not a part of their New-52 animated film universe, so we could see Hal there I suppose. And from what I recall John mentioned in JLD that he was "filling in" for Hal, so it didn't sound like a permanent replacement. But something tells me we could see Jessica there soon, since James Tucker once said he wanted to introduce new characters in each film.


It's not confirmed whether or not the Superman double features are in continuity with the DCAMU or not. Some recent clues seem to suggest that it will be (NYCC Interview) and the fact they have a universe built up enough for Superman's death to mean something. I'm betting it takes place in the DCAMU and we'll see Hal and John in them (as cameos or in a small role though).

----------


## Johnny

> the animated films were good. but i don't think i see hal much these days. of course it's understandable that i won't see him in gotham by gaslight, but are there even scheduled animated films that hal will get to be a part of?


Timm recently said if Gotham by Gaslight was successful, he wanted to do a Superman: Red Son adaptation next. And Hal was part of that story.

Man, are we GL fans pathetic or what. lol We'd never have our guys get the true respect they deserve, so we're hoping they show up in stories about someone else...

----------


## Johnny

> It's not confirmed whether or not the Superman double features are in continuity with the DCAMU or not. Some recent clues seem to suggest that it will be (NYCC Interview) and the fact they have a universe built up enough for Superman's death to mean something. I'm betting it takes place in the DCAMU and we'll see Hal and John in them (as cameos or in a small role though).


I'm sure the Suicide Squad: Hell to Pay DVD/Blu-ray would have a First Look at the movie, so we'll find out soon enough I guess.

----------


## Johnny

This was probably Hal's most memorable moment outside of comics in recent memory. Getting puked on...

----------


## liwanag

> Ahh man I miss Infinite Crisis!! Such a cool game that got discontinued way too soon  Oh well at least there's still DC Legends, though that'll probably get discontinued as well when DC Unchained drops...
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly Death of Superman and Reign of Superman. Though Hal was replaced John Stewart on the League in JLD so who knows which GL will be featured at the funeral scenes.


wait, what is dc unchained?

----------


## liwanag

> Timm recently said if Gotham by Gaslight was successful, he wanted to do a Superman: Red Son adaptation next. And Hal was part of that story.
> 
> Man, are we GL fans pathetic or what. lol We'd never have our guys get the true respect they deserve, so we're hoping they show up in stories about someone else...


not me dude....

i'm waiting for sinestro corps 2 part animated movie.... then blackest night....

----------


## El_Gato

> wait, what is dc unchained?


It's a mobile app game! It was just released this month. I guess I need to make a DC mobile gaming thread huh? Lol Seems most fans haven't heard about some of the new ones. 

Anyway in Unchained there's currently 30 characters, split into 6 families (Bat, Super, Wonder, Aqua, Lantern and Flash). Larfleeze, Star Sapphire, Bleez, Sinestro and Hal Jordan are all playable and make up the Lantern family.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes, unfortunately heterosexuality is a real thing that affects millions of people.  One day at a time...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

DC/WB just is not all that skilled in building up their characters.

Sometimes I think they expect fans to just fall in line, due to nostalgia, without really putting in much effort.

GL, Green Arrow, and Hawkman really should be bigger than what they are to the mainstream audience.

----------


## Hizashi

I'll be lending all of my Green Lantern books to my friends pretty soon, I'm looking forward to seeing what they think of Geoff Johns run. It's where I started reading Green Lantern, and I hope they like it as much as I did.

I also want to pick up some of the older books though, are the silver age collections a good place to start?

----------


## Frontier

> Our boy has a truly rotten luck outside of comics. He has a few bright spots like Injustice and some of the animated films, but overall things don't seem to be going that well for him public perception-wise. The cartoon could've done a lot for him had it kept going for a few more seasons.


_Justice League Action_ was a good note too, despite Hal only appearing a few times in a meaningful speaking role and, once again, CN did a DC cartoon dirty. 



> I believe The Death of Superman/Reign of the Supermen two-parter would be a standalone feature, not a part of their New-52 animated film universe, so we could see Hal there I suppose. And from what I recall John mentioned in JLD that he was "filling in" for Hal, so it didn't sound like a permanent replacement. But something tells me we could see Jessica there soon, since James Tucker once said he wanted to introduce new characters in each film.





> It's not confirmed whether or not the Superman double features are in continuity with the DCAMU or not. Some recent clues seem to suggest that it will be (NYCC Interview) and the fact they have a universe built up enough for Superman's death to mean something. I'm betting it takes place in the DCAMU and we'll see Hal and John in them (as cameos or in a small role though).


Yeah, Tucker's teased that it might be in the animated movie continuity, and there was a mention of Jason O'Mara being Batman in 8+ movies on Gary Miereanu's twitter even though, up to _Justice League Dark_, he's only been in seven. 

Since he's not in _Suicide Squad: Hell to Pay_ that would imply he's probably going to be in at least one of the Superman movies (or both).

----------


## liwanag

about justice league action, i thought i'd see hal in more than just one episode. i remember seeing josh keaton in one picture and thought hal would be a regular.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Anyone see those sales figures for December?  Eeesh... so much for the bump from Metal.  Finally crossed the 30K mark.  But it seems like everything tanked a little that month.

----------


## Frontier

> 


What I wouldn't give for this  :Big Grin: .



> about justice league action, i thought i'd see hal in more than just one episode. i remember seeing josh keaton in one picture and thought hal would be a regular.


He's had voiced lines for about 2-3 episodes, though only got major focus in 2.



> Anyone see those sales figures for December?  Eeesh... so much for the bump from Metal.  Finally crossed the 30K mark.  But it seems like everything tanked a little that month.


That seems to sum up comic sales as a whole at the moment.

----------


## Johnny

> Anyone see those sales figures for December?  Eeesh... so much for the bump from Metal.  Finally crossed the 30K mark.  But it seems like everything tanked a little that month.


Indeed, many titles were down, both big ones and smaller ones. Batman did 92K, WW is down to 36K, JLA is doing 25K now and other titles that usually narrowly outsell HJ are down in the 20Ks too. December seemed like a bad month in general, though I certainly won't get my hopes up that GL sales would go up next time.

----------


## Jekyll

> 


This would be so amazing! I have been dieing for a blackest night adaptation!

----------


## Hizashi

John's and van Sciver's run on Green Lantern is certainly worthy of an animated series, in my opinion. I wonder how they would handle Parallax and Green Lantern Rebirth though?

----------


## silly

> John's and van Sciver's run on Green Lantern is certainly worthy of an animated series, in my opinion. I wonder how they would handle Parallax and Green Lantern Rebirth though?


I'm not sure I'd like a standalone Emerald Twilight animated movie, but if it became a 2 parter with Rebirth, that would be awesome.

----------


## Hizashi

> I'm not sure I'd like a standalone Emerald Twilight animated movie, but if it became a 2 parter with Rebirth, that would be awesome.


Yeah, or they could be the season finale/premiere of an animated series.

----------


## Johnny

Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/

----------


## Jekyll

> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


HA!!!! I'm so glad I don't read that book.

----------


## Johnny

I've always liked Christopher Priest, it's disappointing that he of all people would make a villain like that. I'm so over and done with the tired cliche that any type of hardcore fan must be a racist bigot. "Soul brother Stewart"? "Lawrence of Arabia"? Who the hell even talks like that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


Damn, the Fan left Guy out....no wonder Gardner has a chip on his shoulder.

----------


## liwanag

> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


wait... what now?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've always liked Christopher Priest, it's disappointing that he of all people would make a villain like that. I'm so over and done with the tired cliche that any type of hardcore fan must be a racist bigot. "Soul brother Stewart"? "Lawrence of Arabia"? Who the hell even talks like that.


I think it plays into how truly ignorant bigoted people are.

Does the Fan even know of Jordan's Jewish background?

Chances are, the Fan is probably antisemitic, too.

He might through a fit when'if he discovers Hal's entire background.

The only "pure white" GL of Earth is Guy Gardner (AFAIK).


I actually did laugh at the Soul Brother Stewart remark.

----------


## Johnny

> I think it plays into how truly ignorant bigoted people are.
> 
> Does the Fan even know of Jordan's Jewish background?
> 
> Chances are, the Fan is probably antisemitic, too.
> 
> He might through a fit when'if he discovers Hal's entire background.
> 
> The only "pure white" GL of Earth is Guy Gardner (AFAIK).
> ...


How come he didn't have a MAGA sticker on that fridge, I don't know. Maybe I overreacted, but I'm just not a fan of stereotypes like that. Comic authors can mock ignorant people all they like, just not at the expense of classic characters.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Johnny, I always appreciate your passion for the franchise.

While I am not following the story, I would not be surprised if Priest knows about Hal's Jewish background. He did write the character, extensively in the past.

It would be funny if Hal pops up in the story, and tells the Fan of his Jewish roots.

I think Hal's various experiences with people of different backgrounds (and planetary origins) makes him a very rich character.

Sadly, this, like his compassion, gets overlooked for dropping "Hal is so kewl" moments (which is fuel for the haters).

Hal is probably more tolerant than his liberal buddy, Oliver.



Back to mocking Meta-Villains.....

I'm waiting for the Fan to team up with Superboy Prime.

Make Heroes Great Again League (MHGAL)?

----------


## DragonPiece

> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


Didn't take the issue like that, I think Priest is only r doing a meta commentary on people who only like Hal and don't care for other lanterns because of racist reasons, not that he is saying every fan is a racist. Heck, I think Priest would rather use Hal in this book than two lanterns since he mentioned he had a problem figuring out how to come up with threats with 2 lanterns on the team.

----------


## Assam

> I'm not sure I'd like a standalone Emerald Twilight animated movie, but if it became a 2 parter with Rebirth, that would be awesome.


If we could get a standalone Emerald Twilight film and it was properly done, it could be brilliant. Like with the comics, Rebirth as a follow-up just soils it. 




> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


Like others have said to you, this really isn't what he's going for at all.

----------


## vartox

> Didn't take the issue like that, I think Priest is only r doing a meta commentary on people who only like Hal and don't care for other lanterns because of racist reasons, not that he is saying every fan is a racist. Heck, I think Priest would rather use Hal in this book than two lanterns since he mentioned he had a problem figuring out how to come up with threats with 2 lanterns on the team.


Yeah, Priest has said in the past that he likes Hal just fine and he's written him quite a bit in the past (and he also didn't like what the did to him with Emerald Twilight). I don't think the nutty fanboy in JL is supposed to represent all Hal fans. 

Although he is a pretty good cosplayer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

81F3BC3C-B9F0-4BF3-9DB1-0B899E71BE2A.jpg

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Finally we're going to weed out all of Hal's racist fanbase.  I'm so glad this is a priority now.

----------


## Jekyll

After reading it a second time, I see what Priest was getting at. The first time I read through I was neck deep in a research project and just glanced it over on a little break. I haven’t read a lot of Priest and I’m sure as others have pointed out this was not a dig at Hal and his fan base.

However, addressing racial problems is one thing but to even put the idea out there that you are addressing it at the expense of a fan base is unnecessary. DC already has enough fan base wars without trying to start another, even if it is accidental.

----------


## Frontier

> Didn't take the issue like that, I think Priest is only r doing a meta commentary on people who only like Hal and don't care for other lanterns because of racist reasons, not that he is saying every fan is a racist. Heck, I think Priest would rather use Hal in this book than two lanterns since he mentioned he had a problem figuring out how to come up with threats with 2 lanterns on the team.





> Yeah, Priest has said in the past that he likes Hal just fine and he's written him quite a bit in the past (and he also didn't like what the did to him with Emerald Twilight). I don't think the nutty fanboy in JL is supposed to represent all Hal fans.


I remember reading on his blog that Priest was actually really looking forward to writing Hal in those novels he was writing, if I recall correctly. 




> If we could get a standalone Emerald Twilight film and it was properly done, it could be brilliant. Like with the comics, Rebirth as a follow-up just soils it.


I'd rather get a _Sinestro Corps. War_ standalone movie, personally. 



> Although he is a pretty good cosplayer 
> 81F3BC3C-B9F0-4BF3-9DB1-0B899E71BE2A.jpg


Hey, Hal doesn't smoke  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of Hal's Jewish background....

A while back, someone posted some panels written by Judd Winick featuring Hal & Ollie.

I'm too lazy to bump those panels, but it showed our boys having a discussion that turned political.

Before too long, Ollie insulted Hal.

Hal, amusingly replied something like: "oh, it took you longer to call me a Nazi than I expected."

Then, rings & quivers were removed, and fists were thrown.

If Ollie really did call Hal a Nazi, does that make Queen an even bigger A-Hole?

I gotta find those scans.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

As others have posted, Priest loves Hal. 

It's Priest writing John that makes me queasy.

----------


## Johnny

> Speaking of Hal's Jewish background....
> 
> A while back, someone posted some panels written by Judd Winick featuring Hal & Ollie.
> 
> I'm too lazy to bump those panels, but it showed our boys having a discussion that turned political.
> 
> Before too long, Ollie insulted Hal.
> 
> Hal, amusingly replied something like: "oh, it took you longer to call me a Nazi than I expected."
> ...


Yeah, it was the infamous "you're part of an intergalactic gestapo" line. Ollie calls everyone he disagrees with a fascist. It's just what he does.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

"Nazi" is beyond a shadow of a doubt his favorite word.

----------


## Frontier

I swear he came close to calling Barry a Nazi once.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

> After reading it a second time, I see what Priest was getting at. The first time I read through I was neck deep in a research project and just glanced it over on a little break. I haven’t read a lot of Priest and I’m sure as others have pointed out this was not a dig at Hal and his fan base.
> 
> However, addressing racial problems is one thing but to even put the idea out there that you are addressing it at the expense of a fan base is unnecessary. DC already has enough fan base wars without trying to start another, even if it is accidental.


Point taken, FF. Will be more careful next time before I start swinging. Guess I'm not that different than Ollie after all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, it was the infamous "you're part of an intergalactic gestapo" line. Ollie calls everyone he disagrees with a fascist. It's just what he does.


When memory fails....ask Johnny!

----------


## Jekyll

> Point taken, FF. Will be more careful next time before I start swinging. Guess I'm not that different than Ollie after all.


Oh man I hope you didn’t take that as an attack on you. My comments were directed more towards Priest. 
Like you the first time I read it, I was like WTF? Why would Priest be trying to incite another fan base war? 
Hal’s my guy so I was ready to fight for him like you were!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "Nazi" is beyond a shadow of a doubt his favorite word.


It would be fair to say that Ollie loves to play the "Nazi card".

Look at that beautiful Neal Adams art.

Check out Hal's hair.

Ollie is such a drama queen (no pun intended). Where is Carter with his mace.....?

If only Ollie could express himself without being so overly dramatic....

The irony is that Ollie is more Aryan than Hal ever will be.

The fact Hal never brings that up, even in jest, something worth noting.


Hal sure had a lot of patience between Ollie (being referred to as a Nazi) and his first meeting with John Stewart (being called "whitey").

----------


## vartox

> Speaking of Hal's Jewish background....
> 
> A while back, someone posted some panels written by Judd Winick featuring Hal & Ollie.
> 
> I'm too lazy to bump those panels, but it showed our boys having a discussion that turned political.
> 
> Before too long, Ollie insulted Hal.
> 
> Hal, amusingly replied something like: "oh, it took you longer to call me a Nazi than I expected."
> ...


Pretty sure they were in DCU Decisions #2. That was a fun sequence.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal....not everyone will appreciate the time you took to style your hair before starting your day.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Guess I'm not that different than Ollie after all.


Are you a chili guy?

----------


## Johnny

> Oh man I hope you didnt take that as an attack on you. My comments were directed more towards Priest. 
> Like you the first time I read it, I was like WTF? Why would Priest be trying to incite another fan base war? 
> Hals my guy so I was ready to fight for him like you were!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Pretty sure they were in DCU Decisions #2. That was a fun sequence.


Thanks!

----------


## Johnny

> Are you a chili guy?


Ollie likes chili? Well that explains a lot I guess. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ollie likes chili? Well that explains a lot I guess. lol


Perhaps one of comics' best running gags.

This could explain Guy's brain damage.



Perhaps Hal should call Ollie a food Nazi.



This shows that Dinah is in love.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would love to see a DC animated film based on the art of Mike Grell.

I would take a GL/GA team-up, or a Legion of Superheroes.

I would love to see Neal Adams get the same treatment with GL/GA and/or Batman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

L

O

L

What if they made evildoers eat that chili?

----------


## silly

how did hal and ollie became bestfriends anyway.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Apparently according to today's JL, if your favorite GL happens to be Hal, you're a racist extremist: https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...nemy-spoilers/


I've read the issue in question and that is in no way what the story says. The villain is a obsessive and racist JL fanboy, so obviously Hal is his favorite GL. To be fair, he is equally dismissive of Guy & Kyle, but there's no doubt that the character is a racist. How does this suddenly equate to all Hal Jordan fans being racists? 

So, no, you are not understanding what the story is saying in the slightest.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> how did hal and ollie became bestfriends anyway.


They both went through a lot together during the 1970s. They forced each other to look at things from a different perspective.

They also have a lot in common.

----------


## Johnny

> I've read the issue in question and that is in no way what the story says. The villain is a obsessive and racist JL fanboy, so obviously Hal is his favorite GL. To be fair, he is equally dismissive of Guy & Kyle, but there's no doubt that the character is a racist. How does this suddenly equate to all Hal Jordan fans being racists? 
> 
> So, no, you are not understanding what the story is saying in the slightest.


I read the story again and I already acknowledged that I overreacted, so get off my back.

----------


## Jekyll

GL The Animated Series, was Ron Pearlman the voice of Sinestro? Or did my ears deceive me.

While I am looking forward to the rumored Green Lantern Corps movie, with the popularity of The LEGO Batman Movie and other DC animated productions. I really wish they would consider brining the animated series back for a full length movie. Think about all the stories they could tell and without competing with a crappy live action movie this time around, it could be enough to bring the animated series back to life!

----------


## Johnny

It is Ron Pearlman, wish he got a chance to keep voicing the character. To be honest, I didn't find Sinestro's appearance in that episode to be that memorable, or maybe I just didn't like Hal being such a fanboy of him.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I read the story again and I already acknowledged that I overreacted, so get off my back.


Sorry, didn't read your follow up post until after I had posted this. My apologies if you feel I was ganging up on you.

----------


## Johnny

> Sorry, didn't read your follow up post until after I had posted this. My apologies if you feel I was ganging up on you.


It's fine, I get that I misjudged the situation and getting called out on it is totally understandable. Too bad that Priest doesn't seem to have social media accounts, I'm sure this JL issue would've sparked a rather interesting discussion.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> It's fine, I get that I misjudged the situation and getting called out on it is totally understandable. Too bad that Priest doesn't seem to have social media accounts, I'm sure this JL issue would've sparked a rather interesting discussion.


Priest is pretty open to interacting with his fans over at his website. When the abysmal Judas Contract sequel he was involved with came out, he was very willing to converse with readers who didn't like it and address their problems. He's quite a thoughtful guy, and brutally honest about his short-comings as a writer while also not willing to give in to whatever fanboy whims are in vogue at the moment.

He's a class act.

Here's some of his thoughts on Hal Jordan:

http://digitalpriest.com/legacy/comics/lantern.html

EDIT: Looking over his website now, it's pretty clear the disastrous response to the Judas Contract redux story drove him away from interacting with fans, so....never mind  :Wink:

----------


## Jekyll

> It is Ron Pearlman, wish he got a chance to keep voicing the character. To be honest, I didn't find Sinestro's appearance in that episode to be that memorable, or maybe I just didn't like Hal being such a fanboy of him.


Perlman was perfect!
The sinestro thing kind of confused me on when this was taking place in Hal's career as a Lantern. By all accounts he is already established and factor in the other Lantern corps popping up, Sinestro should already be full blown evil. Since he is not and is still a Green Lantern, I assume that is why he and Hal still have a good relationship?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Perlman was perfect!
> The sinestro thing kind of confused me on when this was taking place in Hal's career as a Lantern. By all accounts he is already established and factor in the other Lantern corps popping up, Sinestro should already be full blown evil. Since he is not and is still a Green Lantern, I assume that is why he and Hal still have a good relationship?


The inclusion of Sinestro was always a bit weird. At first, Timm claimed that First Flight was actually the pilot for the animated series, but then they introduced a Sinestro who hadn't turned to the Dark Side yet. I guess they changed their minds. The exclusion of the Sinestro Corps was at the request of Warner Bros., who foolishly assumed their GL movie would get a sequel featuring Sinestro forming his own Corps and didn't want those pesky animation guys treading the same ground.

Oh, the irony  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> Thanks!


lucky for oliver hal didn't use his ring.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> lucky for oliver hal didn't use his ring.


I bet they had a beer, afterward.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I thought Ron was perfect as Orion in the JLU.

I think Victor Garber, the voice actor for Sinestro, in the First Flight film was perfect.

Despite the shade I constantly throw at him, I like that Sinestro should sound like a refined, educated man of a higher social class, yet is clearly the one not to trifle with.


But in the end, he ain't nuthin' but a low life piece of trash.

----------


## Frontier

Hal appears (and has lines and action scenes) in the premiere episode of _DC Super Hero Girls_ season 4: 






> It is Ron Pearlman, wish he got a chance to keep voicing the character. To be honest, I didn't find Sinestro's appearance in that episode to be that memorable, or maybe I just didn't like Hal being such a fanboy of him.


I think it worked because it was pre-fall Sinestro and they really wanted to emphasize how important he was to Hal before their relationship inevitably soured and Hal started to realize what kind of person Sinestro really was, which he started too by the end of the episode. 



> Perlman was perfect!
> The sinestro thing kind of confused me on when this was taking place in Hal's career as a Lantern. By all accounts he is already established and factor in the other Lantern corps popping up, Sinestro should already be full blown evil. Since he is not and is still a Green Lantern, I assume that is why he and Hal still have a good relationship?





> The inclusion of Sinestro was always a bit weird. At first, Timm claimed that First Flight was actually the pilot for the animated series, but then they introduced a Sinestro who hadn't turned to the Dark Side yet. I guess they changed their minds. The exclusion of the Sinestro Corps was at the request of Warner Bros., who foolishly assumed their GL movie would get a sequel featuring Sinestro forming his own Corps and didn't want those pesky animation guys treading the same ground.
> 
> Oh, the irony


They were planning to do a Sinestro/Sinestro Corp. storyline for the next season, with Sinestro framing Hal and forcing him on the run with John Stewart hunting him before they two GL's eventually team-up to stop Sinestro.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal appears (and has lines and action scenes) in the premiere episode of _DC Super Hero Girls_ season 4:


glad to see hal get some time and speaking lines. but it looks like we won't get to see him in future episodes. sigh.

poor grundy.

----------


## Johnny

It's rather telling that the only time Hal Jordan gets any attention is when he leaves. But it's SHG so I wouldn't say I'm that upset about it.

----------


## Johnny

Ion Hal comin' through!

----------


## silly

> It's rather telling that the only time Hal Jordan gets any attention is when he leaves. But it's SHG so I wouldn't say I'm that upset about it.


i had high hopes for shg.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Ion Hal comin' through!


where is this from?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> where is this from?


I think it's from #42 that Van Sciver is currently drawing. He tweeted he started to work on that issue, then shortly afterwards posted this image. I don't remember it being from an old story and Hal has never been Ion before.

----------


## Johnny

> 


Skyler sure seems to love New-52 Hal. The lady has a bright future should she ever decide to go pro.

----------


## vartox

I'm a little bummed they're booting Hal from SHG but I guess I can't be too upset that they're sending him off as a full GL to replace  him with Jessica. Better than just ignoring him  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> Ion Hal comin' through!


Interesting, the next arc must be Sinestro's actual return? And I remember that when Hal first started turning into  willpower there was a lot of speculation that he'd make or become a new Ion somehow. Neat!

----------


## Frontier

Did Sinestro always have that Nazi-esque arm band on his Sinestro Corps. uniform? 



> I'm a little bummed they're booting Hal from SHG but I guess I can't be too upset that they're sending him off as a full GL to replace  him with Jessica. Better than just ignoring him


I liked that he got to have a moment with Jessica and got to have some action against Grundy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I could be wrong, but I am certain Sinestro's started wearing that arm-band during the SCW.

That was when his face & hair changed to look more like Hitler.

I posted this before but is Sinestro some type of shapeshifter from the neck-up?

This guy has more faces than a Time Lord.

----------


## Johnny

My bad. It's an old cover. Damn.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


Very nice. Where is this from?

Ethan Van Sciver is amazing. 
Speaking of which he's drawing the new issue of Hal Jordan coming out next week. With Zod as well. Can't wait.

----------


## Jekyll

> 


It doesn’t get better than Van Sciver. I love the way he draws Hal and the Corps.

----------


## Sirzechs

Sandoval to me should be official inducted in the pantheon of great GL artist.

----------


## liwanag

is jl action still on-going? because if hal is getting replaced by jesica in shg, hope he gets more screen time in jlaction. (not that he was getting that much exposure in shg).

----------


## jbmasta

> Sandoval to me should be official inducted in the pantheon of great GL artist.


Seconded. His style is more sketchy and really comes off the page. It's similar enough to EVS's style that it doesn't jar in comparison, but is distinctive enough you can recognise which is which.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> is jl action still on-going? because if hal is getting replaced by jesica in shg, hope he gets more screen time in jlaction. (not that he was getting that much exposure in shg).


I wasn't really expecting Hal Jordan to get much attention in DC Superhero Girls  :Wink: 

The most recent episode of Justice League Action was almost exclusively devoted to Hal, though.

Not sure if JLA will continue. I certainly hope so, it's fantastic. The perfect balance between Heart, Humor and Heroics.

----------


## jbmasta

> is jl action still on-going? because if hal is getting replaced by jesica in shg, hope he gets more screen time in jlaction. (not that he was getting that much exposure in shg).


It's in the limbo of no news either way. Which is a shame, because it's easily the best DC animated show for years since GL: TAS and the best representation of the DC Universe as a whole in animation since the DCAU. If it gets cancelled and Teen Titans Go gets another season (network favorite and it's getting a theatrical film, probably), that's a major injustice. Even outside of Green Lantern it's used characters that don't normally get much coverage and anything that isn't Batman or his rogue gallery does deserve coverage.

----------


## silly

> It's in the limbo of no news either way. Which is a shame, because it's easily the best DC animated show for years since GL: TAS and the best representation of the DC Universe as a whole in animation since the DCAU. If it gets cancelled and Teen Titans Go gets another season (network favorite and it's getting a theatrical film, probably), that's a major injustice. Even outside of Green Lantern it's used characters that don't normally get much coverage and anything that isn't Batman or his rogue gallery does deserve coverage.


happy for the teen titan fans out there, but c'mon now, we need more dc animated stuff. and definitely more exposure to green lantern.

----------


## El_Gato

> happy for the teen titan fans out there, but c'mon now, we need more dc animated stuff. and definitely more exposure to green lantern.


Don't forget about Young Justice Outsiders and the live action Titans show. Man does it feel good to be a Teen Titans fan!  :Cool: 

Edit: Hal has the Lego dtv's, though that's only a small role.

----------


## liwanag

> Don't forget about Young Justice Outsiders and the live action Titans show. Man does it feel good to be a Teen Titans fan! 
> 
> Edit: Hal has the Lego dtv's, though that's only a small role.


what are the lego dtv's? i may have missed some (or most of them).

----------


## El_Gato

> what are the lego dtv's? i may have missed some (or most of them).


They're animated Lego movies based on the Justice League, though they might expand soon. 

Batman led the first one. The next one is led by The Flash and features an expanded JL in support roles. Aquaman leads the one after.

-Lego Batman: DC Super Heroes Unite

-Lego DC Super Heroes: Justice League vs Bizarro League

-Lego Justice League: Attack of the Legion of Doom

-Lego Justice League: Gotham City Breakout

-Lego DC Super Heroes: The Flash

-Lego DC Super Heroes: Rage of Atlantis

----------


## Johnny

> They're animated Lego movies based on the Justice League, though they might expand soon. 
> 
> Batman led the first one. The next one is led by The Flash and features an expanded JL in support roles. Aquaman leads the one after.
> 
> -Lego Batman: DC Super Heroes Unite
> 
> -Lego DC Super Heroes: Justice League vs Bizarro League
> 
> -Lego Justice League: Attack of the Legion of Doom
> ...


Those have been fun. Hal isn't featured in Gotham City Breakout and The Flash, and Bizarro League interestingly has Guy as the representative Lantern, but they're so fun.

----------


## El_Gato

> Those have been fun. Hal isn't featured in Gotham City Breakout and The Flash, and Bizarro League interestingly has Guy as the representative Lantern, but they're so fun.


My memory has failed me lol xD 

Sorry Liwanag, but it looks like Hal isnt appearing in any of the modern Lego movies. 

PS: Only a matter of time until we get a lego TT one.

----------


## Johnny

He was still featured in "Attack of the Legion of Doom" and "Cosmic Clash" though and had a neat role in the latter.

----------


## j9ac9k

Hal had a line in the Batman Lego feature film...

He's also the GL rep in that commercial promoting DC's New Age of Heroes...

----------


## liwanag

> They're animated Lego movies based on the Justice League, though they might expand soon. 
> 
> Batman led the first one. The next one is led by The Flash and features an expanded JL in support roles. Aquaman leads the one after.
> 
> -Lego Batman: DC Super Heroes Unite
> 
> -Lego DC Super Heroes: Justice League vs Bizarro League
> 
> -Lego Justice League: Attack of the Legion of Doom
> ...


i definitely missed most of this... a lego flash movie? and aquaman?

aaaannnd... a major bummer that hal is not in most of those movies.

----------


## Frontier

> Those have been fun. Hal isn't featured in Gotham City Breakout and The Flash, and Bizarro League interestingly has Guy as the representative Lantern, but they're so fun.


I think he had a cameo in _Gotham City Breakout_, but didn't have any lines. 



> i definitely missed most of this...* a lego flash movie? and aquaman?*
> 
> aaaannnd... a major bummer that hal is not in most of those movies.


Neither of them have come out yet.

----------


## vartox

Hal's not in the Lego Flash movie, but Barry does keep a photo of them on his nightstand  :Stick Out Tongue:  At least someone was thinking of him!

----------


## liwanag

> Hal had a line in the Batman Lego feature film...
> 
> He's also the GL rep in that commercial promoting DC's New Age of Heroes...


it's cool that dc is promoting their new age of heroes... was just thinking how to reach the non-comic buyers out there...


for example, what if in big bang theory they talked about the recent plotline in green lantern....

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> Hal's not in the Lego Flash movie, but Barry does keep a photo of them on his nightstand  At least someone was thinking of him!


What sucks is that now, not just Hal, but GL in general seems to not really be considered an integral part of the League anymore. Of the so-called "secondary" JL members, Flash and Cyborg are always there, while either GL or Aquaman, or both are often missing in action.

----------


## liwanag

at this point i would be super ecstatic if hal had a cameo in ready player one...

----------


## AimToTheStar

I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
> http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/


Oooo, that looks really good. Can't believe nobody has thought to pit Zod's crew against the GLCorps before now.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
> http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/


DAMN!!! That looks awesome. And that splash page is amazing. 

I didn't know the eradicator would be there as well. So pumped for this. 

I guess Van Sciver will be doing the next issue .

----------


## liwanag

> I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
> http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/


i'm excited already. hal vs zod. i'm getting ring side seats.

----------


## silly

> I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
> http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/


who's the kid? is that christopher kent?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> who's the kid? is that christopher kent?


Yup, I guess Rebirth reversed his age and made him a kid again, and gave him a memory wipe...or perhaps Zod was involved in remaking his son in his image.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Is this a Juan Ferreyra piece  :Smile: ?

----------


## Johnny

> Is this a Juan Ferreyra piece ?


From GA#38.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I Can't Wait For HvZ In HJ&GLC Here The Preview
> http://thegww.com/hal-jordan-green-l...usive-preview/


Not for nothing, but shouldn't this be more of a Superman or possibly Justice League story?  I mean what's the connection to Hal?  I don't know, this seems sorta forced.  The only thing that would save it for me is if they called an audible mid stream and drew Zod in the image of Terrance Stamp, bald head and all.  Why not?  Planet Houston 4ever!

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

truth be told Green Lantern or more specifically HJ&tGLC is the only primary cosmic book in the DCU right now so unless someone is invading the earth if it happens in space it happens here.

----------


## Johnny

> Not for nothing, but shouldn't this be more of a Superman or possibly Justice League story?  I mean what's the connection to Hal?  I don't know, this seems sorta forced.  The only thing that would save it for me is if they called an audible mid stream and drew Zod in the image of Terrance Stamp, bald head and all.  Why not?  Planet Houston 4ever!


I guess it goes back to Venditti saying he wanted to integrate the GLC into the wider DCU. Hence we had stories with Brainiac, the New Gods, now Zod.

----------


## liwanag

> I guess it goes back to Venditti saying he wanted to integrate the GLC into the wider DCU. Hence we had stories with Brainiac, the New Gods, now Zod.


yes on this.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I guess it goes back to Venditti saying he wanted to integrate the GLC into the wider DCU. Hence we had stories with Brainiac, the New Gods, now Zod.


I guess... still, I just don't feel any connection here with the villains anymore.  And all these arcs go by so fast.  If you told me that for the next 12 or whatever issues, Hal would go up against Braniac, the New Gods, AND Zod in one interconnecting story then hell yes I'm on board.  But the way Venditti does it, it's like he's just checking off boxes.  Braniac: done, gone, moving on.  New Gods: filled that quota.  Cue up next random villain.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

LOL!! This is hilaious. A little old lady hacks into Hal's ring accidentally through the phone.

I've never even thought of the ring doing that. Good stuff.

These issues are so much fun. Really enjoying reading through these classics. John Broome and Gil Kane were geniuses.



RCO018_1469647460.jpg

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

"She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son"

----------


## liwanag

> LOL!! This is hilaious. A little old lady hacks into Hal's ring accidentally through the phone.
> 
> I've never even thought of the ring doing that. Good stuff.
> 
> These issues are so much fun. Really enjoying reading through these classics. John Broome and Gil Kane were geniuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 61115


man, those silver age stories were absolutely fun.  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

so... johnny. seen the solicits yet? how do you feel about hal's description.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> so... johnny. seen the solicits yet? how do you feel about hal's description.


You mean the remark about "the greatest Green Lantern" again? Fuck that shit. Hal's career speaks for itself and he doesn't feel the need to be labeled as "the greatest" by anyone. He knows how good he is and isn't remotely shy about it, but he couldn't care less about being considered "the greatest". 

DC shouldn't feel the need to keep hammering it home either.

----------


## Jekyll

> You mean the remark about "the greatest Green Lantern" again? Fuck that shit. Hal's career speaks for itself and he doesn't feel the need to be labeled as "the greatest" by anyone. He knows how good he is and isn't remotely shy about it, but he couldn't care less about being considered "the greatest". 
> 
> DC shouldn't feel the need to keep hammering it home either.


HA!!! Love it!!! I agree. It's almost like DC wants fans to hate Hal, by shoving this down their throats. As you said, Hal's career speaks for itself.

----------


## Jekyll

> "She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son"



I hate Harley so much. She is such an overrated character.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "She says I am the one, but the kid is not my son"


Hal better hope that power ring, once cleaned, can cure any form of cooties & STD's.

I'd be scared to go anywhere near someone who was transformed in a chemical bath (I don't care how round her hips are).

I'd be grossed out to be hit on by someone who has seen the Joker naked.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You mean the remark about "the greatest Green Lantern" again? Fuck that shit. Hal's career speaks for itself and he doesn't feel the need to be labeled as "the greatest" by anyone. He knows how good he is and isn't remotely shy about it, but he couldn't care less about being considered "the greatest". 
> 
> DC shouldn't feel the need to keep hammering it home either.






> HA!!! Love it!!! I agree. It's almost like DC wants fans to hate Hal, by shoving this down their throats. As you said, Hal's career speaks for itself.


I don't understand why DC is doing that, only to turn around, and not use Hal in outside media & comic-wide events.

The fan base is super fractured, and disinterest is shown through the sales.

DC staff are acting like Arkham escapees.

----------


## vartox

> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #42
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA • Variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> “DARKEST BEFORE DAWN” part one! Hal Jordan is the paragon of a Green Lantern: Courageous and unrelenting. But even a hero can sometimes doubt the methods they’re known to use. And in those moments, something dark creeps in and it can create an evil the universe isn’t ready to face!
> On sale APRIL 11 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #43
> Written by ROBERT VENDITTI • Art and cover by ETHAN VAN SCIVER • Variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
> Retailers: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the order form for details.
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if they're leading up to Parallax Hal returning for issue 50, the arc title and description seems a little suspect...

----------


## AimToTheStar

Is I'm the only one who don't know why people are so mad because Hal keep proclaimed as "The Greatest Green Lantern"?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I hate Harley so much. She is such an overrated character.


Yet another thing we agree on .  :Smile:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Hal better hope that power ring, once cleaned, can cure any form of cooties & STD's.
> 
> I'd be scared to go anywhere near someone who was transformed in a chemical bath (I don't care how round her hips are).
> 
> I'd be grossed out to be hit on by someone who has seen the Joker naked.


LMAO!!! 

Good ones. And so true.

----------


## SJNeal

> I hate Harley so much. She is such an overrated character.





> Yet another thing we agree on .


Thirded!

She hasn't been tolerable since B:TAS, imho...

----------


## Johnny

> Is I'm the only one who don't know why people are so mad because Hal keep proclaimed as "The Greatest Green Lantern"?


It's not that maddening, it's just totally redundant. "Show, don't tell", that's how Hal should be treated by writers and editors. When you stop showing and start telling the audience that one of these guys is better than the rest, you risk alienating people. They did that with Kyle in the 90s and it sucked too. At least back then that was the goal all along, Kyle was created with the idea of surpassing his predecessor. While the premise of Hal's creation was never to be some legendary superhero, he just became one because he was that damn good at it. There was nothing forced about Hal Jordan's character, there's no need to force anything on him now with the idea of elevating him, while risking to do the opposite.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I hate Harley so much. She is such an overrated character.


Gah! Finally! Thank you!  I didn't want to be the first person to say this but it's so true.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't understand why DC is doing that, only to turn around, and not use Hal in outside media & comic-wide events.


That's precisely why I say DC doesn't care about Hal nearly as much as people believe. They say one thing about him and then do the exact opposite. The only times they seem to care about him is when they need him back as a safety net. Hal Jordan is little more than a means to an end, he's someone DC goes back to once they don't know what to do with their newer creations anymore, while in the mean time they sure don't seem to care as much about his "greatness" as they like to say.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

My comic shop was sold out of Hal Jordan. I was so looking forward to this issue.  :Frown:

----------


## Jekyll

> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> My comic shop was sold out of Hal Jordan. I was so looking forward to this issue.


Man you don’t have a pull folder? Those things are the best!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Man you don’t have a pull folder? Those things are the best!


No. I see the advantage in it like today though.

But I enjoy browsing through the shelves and picking the copies off the shelf. 

Also I'm very picky about the condition of my comics so I gotta make sure they are good. lol

Plus, sometimes I'll just see something I like I wasn't planning on getting and grab it after skimming through it.

I just like the whole comic shop experience and for me just walking in and grabbing a ready made pile isn't as enjoyable for me.

----------


## Jekyll

> No. I see the advantage in it like today though.
> 
> But I enjoy browsing through the shelves and picking the copies off the shelf. 
> 
> Also I'm very picky about the condition of my comics so I gotta make sure they are good. lol
> 
> Plus, sometimes I'll just see something I like I wasn't planning on getting and grab it after skimming through it.
> 
> I just like the whole comic shop experience and for me just walking in and grabbing a ready made pile isn't as enjoyable for me.


I totally get that and enjoy the comic store experience as well. Nothing beats Wednesdays! I just like to make sure my favorite titles are waiting for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Is I'm the only one who don't know why people are so mad because Hal keep proclaimed as "The Greatest Green Lantern"?


It's unnecessary. His actions should speak louder than his hype. It feels like insecurity. The only people who talk about how smart they are generally end up being the stupid ones. Trump is the most obvious example. The more he and his minions talk about how great he is, the less great he seems.

I feel the same way about Superman. Nobody needs to point out how great he is, it should be understood by the way he's written, by his actions, not by people constantly talking about how great he is.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> It's not that maddening, it's just totally redundant. "Show, don't tell", that's how Hal should be treated by writers and editors. When you stop showing and start telling the audience that one of these guys is better than the rest, you risk alienating people. They did that with Kyle in the 90s and it sucked too. At least back then that was the goal all along, Kyle was created with the idea of surpassing his predecessor. While the premise of Hal's creation was never to be some legendary superhero, he just became one because he was that damn good at it. There was nothing forced about Hal Jordan's character, there's no need to force anything on him now with the idea of elevating him, while risking to do the opposite.


Agreed, although I think they managed to follow through on Morrison's prophecy from Sandman to Kyle by showing that he did indeed surpass Hal by becoming the White Lantern.

----------


## silly

> I don't understand why DC is doing that, only to turn around, and not use Hal in outside media & comic-wide events.
> 
> The fan base is super fractured, and disinterest is shown through the sales.
> 
> DC staff are acting like Arkham escapees.


i thought hjglc was doing ok sales wise.

----------


## Johnny

> i thought hjglc was doing ok sales wise.


It's down in the 20s now. I'm honestly surprised it's still going twice a month. It's doing better than Green Lanterns but that doesn't say much. The GL franchise didn't benefit much from Rebirth at all.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Is This Not Great Enough?
RCO019_1477472982.jpg

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I totally get that and enjoy the comic store experience as well. Nothing beats Wednesdays! I just like to make sure my favorite titles are waiting for me


Yes . It can come to bite you . Like yesterday .
My two favorite titles , Hal Jordan and Action Comics , were sold out for some reason  and I wasn't able to get them .

Well I was going to go next wendsday anyways for Flash annual #1 with Wally even though I don't generally go on the fifth wendsdays of the month. But now it gives me more reason .

----------


## Johnny

> Is This Not Great Enough?
> RCO019_1477472982.jpg


It is. Nobody questions Hal's "greatness", only DC's weird habit to keep talking about it all the time and then not really practicing what they preach.

----------


## Jekyll

> It is. Nobody questions Hal's "greatness", only DC's weird habit to keep talking about it all the time and then not really practicing what they preach.


Do you think the reason why is still because of their failed movie attempt? It seems they have been really shy about using the lanterns in outside media since that movie.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Thirded!
> 
> She hasn't been tolerable since B:TAS, imho...


I gotta agree.

DC/WB messed up when they made her look like a street-walker/stripper.

She is supposed to be funny & tragic, not some deranged hoochie.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's not that maddening, it's just totally redundant. "Show, don't tell", that's how Hal should be treated by writers and editors. When you stop showing and start telling the audience that one of these guys is better than the rest, you risk alienating people. They did that with Kyle in the 90s and it sucked too. At least back then that was the goal all along, Kyle was created with the idea of surpassing his predecessor. While the premise of Hal's creation was never to be some legendary superhero, he just became one because he was that damn good at it. There was nothing forced about Hal Jordan's character, there's no need to force anything on him now with the idea of elevating him, while risking to do the opposite.


It does not help when writers portray Hal as a womanizing airhead, and not the competent, level-headed veteran he is supposed to be.

That actually makes it easier for non-fans to dislike him, and fans of other GL's to resent him.

----------


## Johnny

> Do you think the reason why is still because of their failed movie attempt? It seems they have been really shy about using the lanterns in outside media since that movie.


The movie is definitely the main reason, but DC still pushed Hal in other media after it tanked. There was this period between 2008 and 2015 that Hal was regularly promoted and appeared in pretty much any non-live action outside media related to Justice League. It wasn't until the last few years where they seem to have really stopped caring much. He'd still show up in a video game like Injustice 2 or make some guest appearances in Justice League Action, but Hal and the Lanterns don't seem to be much of a priority for DC these days.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's precisely why I say DC doesn't care about Hal nearly as much as people believe. They say one thing about him and then do the exact opposite. The only times they seem to care about him is when they need him back as a safety net. Hal Jordan is little more than a means to an end, he's someone DC goes back to once they don't know what to do with their newer creations anymore, while in the mean time they sure don't seem to care as much about his "greatness" as they like to say.


I can't disagree with you. Hal does seem like the safety net. Just as bad, DC does very little with the other GLs. It bothers me that DC really has not done anything to build up Hal, as a character, and his relationships after the Johns' era.

Hal is very unique, especially in regards to his interpersonal relationships. For example, he has no sidekicks, yet he is very close to two former ones (Wally & Roy). In fact, Hal was more of a presence in their lives than their own mentors during really dark times (Roy's first bout with addiction & the death of Wally's kids). I think Hal & Dick would have a fun partnership if writers bothered to explore it (I thought Robinson was going to during that JL run).

While I did enjoy the Johns' era, it was more event driven, than character driven. I just don't think Geoff putt much depth into Hal, and other writers keep doing the same, with diminishing returns.

I really don't know what the end game is for Hal, and the franchise.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i thought hjglc was doing ok sales wise.


Doing "ok" seems bad considering how great the franchise was doing a few years ago.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's down in the 20s now. I'm honestly surprised it's still going twice a month. It's doing better than Green Lanterns but that doesn't say much. *The GL franchise didn't benefit much from Rebirth at all.*


The powers that be really should have put more thought into the GL franchise during Rebirth. The other titles focused on relationships, yet GL kept with the non-stop action.

Ignoring the relationships the Lanterns have was a bad move.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Is This Not Great Enough?
> Attachment 61177


We've been getting that for about a decade.

Too much of the same thing can get boring.

IMO, we need more focus of Hal as a character, not the guy who will go on a suicide run.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Do you think the reason why is still because of their failed movie attempt?* It seems they have been really shy about using the lanterns in outside media since that movie.*


Which is weird seeing how DC/WB has messed up all their film properties except Wonder Woman.

GL should be allowed out of the doghouse.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The movie is definitely the main reason, but DC still pushed Hal in other media after it tanked. There was this period between 2008 and 2015 that Hal was regularly promoted and appeared in pretty much any non-live action outside media related to Justice League. It wasn't until the last few years where they seem to have really stopped caring much. He'd still show up in a video game like Injustice 2 or make some guest appearances in Justice League Action, but Hal and the Lanterns don't seem to be much of a priority for DC these days.


Perhaps DC is out of ideas for the franchise.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> The powers that be really should have put more thought into the GL franchise during Rebirth. The other titles focused on relationships, yet GL kept with the non-stop action.
> 
> Ignoring the relationships the Lanterns have was a bad move.


I agree. 
Hal Jordan ATGLC is one of my top series coming out now. The stories and plots are great for the most part but the character progression is severely lacking.

I do love the personal banter and relationships shown among the four lanterns but not giving them personal lives with personal problems is really just making the book feel stagnant.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Perhaps DC is out of ideas for the franchise.


I don't think so. Especially with the different colored Lanterns which they haven't used in awhile. I think Johns only scratched the surface with them in his run.

Vendetti even teased a bunch of stories in issue #13 that have yet to come. Among them was a Power Ring corps which sounds cool. 

So they definitely have some ideas there and a ton of territory to explore.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's down in the 20s now. I'm honestly surprised it's still going twice a month. It's doing better than Green Lanterns but that doesn't say much. *The GL franchise didn't benefit much from Rebirth at all*.


This is something to think about... Because 12 or so issues into Rebirth, I think the general concensus was that it was a huge improvement over new52.  But now we have a bigger sample size.  Are we better off now than we were during the last months of new52?  I'm a cynical asshole so to me it's like choosing between which shoe to get kicked in the nuts with.  New52 had, what, 4 ongoing titles?  Possibly some of the 4 worst series ever made, but still... 4 is no small amount.  Now we have 2, and they've isolated Simon & Jess from the rest that you could argue there's only 1 ongoing title that lives in the GL universe.  I guess the current run of HJ&GLC is better than any of those new52 series...?  I don't know.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think so. Especially with the different colored Lanterns which they haven't used in awhile. I think Johns only scratched the surface with them in his run.
> 
> Vendetti even teased a bunch of stories in issue #13 that have yet to come. Among them was a Power Ring corps which sounds cool. 
> 
> So they definitely have some ideas there and a ton of territory to explore.


Issue #13 seems like a long time ago.  I'm starting to wonder if some of those things were just placeholders, not planned stories tied to them or anything.  Venditti hasn't done much with the spectrum, or maybe technically he has.  We've seen blue and orange but it went by so fast.  Just checking off the box.  Indigo has to be the red headed stepchild of the spectrum.  Even Johns didn't do much with them.  All that nok bullsh%t.

----------


## Frontier

> Issue #13 seems like a long time ago.  I'm starting to wonder if some of those things were just placeholders, not planned stories tied to them or anything.  Venditti hasn't done much with the spectrum, or maybe technically he has.  We've seen blue and orange but it went by so fast.  Just checking off the box.  Indigo has to be the red headed stepchild of the spectrum.  Even Johns didn't do much with them.  All that nok bullsh%t.


Well, he did expand on them and their connection to Abin Sur in the last leg of his run, where we found out they were reformed/brainwashed criminals.

----------


## vartox

> Issue #13 seems like a long time ago.  I'm starting to wonder if some of those things were just placeholders, not planned stories tied to them or anything.  Venditti hasn't done much with the spectrum, or maybe technically he has.  We've seen blue and orange but it went by so fast.  Just checking off the box.  Indigo has to be the red headed stepchild of the spectrum.  Even Johns didn't do much with them.  All that nok bullsh%t.


Several of the things did happen but I'm guessing a few won't. Evil Star was mentioned but probably not going to get an arc of his own, I'm guessing the Power Ring Corps was going to be a GLs crossover that got scrapped, and the big splash of all the Corps fighting... If it happens I'm guessing it'll be a big arc maybe after issue 50? But I'm not holding my breath on that one, it would require Venditti to actually write Carol which he seems averse to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SJNeal

> Well, he did expand on them and their connection to Abin Sur in the last leg of his run, where we found out they were reformed/brainwashed criminals.


That development was, to me, the most interesting thing done with the Nok'ers to date!  They were my least favorite Corps before that.  

I'd love to see it followed up on by someone else if Venditti's done with them.

----------


## Johnny

By Doc Shaner. Said he's doing "a study". Given that DC gave Clark his trunks and Bruce his yellow oval back, you don't think they would give Hal the sleeveless onesie back too, right?

----------


## Frontier

Look DC, I enjoy the classics as much as everybody but not everyone needs a retro costume  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, he did expand on them and their connection to Abin Sur in the last leg of his run, where we found out they were reformed/brainwashed criminals.


Yes I remember that.  And Sinestro was there or something.  But compared to the other colors, Indigo got a fraction of the development.  He spent for-freakin-ever on Larfleeze.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Several of the things did happen but I'm guessing a few won't. Evil Star was mentioned but probably not going to get an arc of his own, I'm guessing the Power Ring Corps was going to be a GLs crossover that got scrapped, and the big splash of all the Corps fighting... If it happens I'm guessing it'll be a big arc maybe after issue 50? But I'm not holding my breath on that one, it would require Venditti to actually write Carol which he seems averse to


Not only would he have to write Carol, but he'd have to write her as a Star Sapphire.  All we've seen of her lately is in business woman form.  Maybe there were plans once, then sales tanked and DC said to just write short arcs for the trades and no more big crossovers.

----------


## liwanag

> By Doc Shaner. Said he's doing "a study". Given that DC gave Clark his trunks and Bruce his yellow oval back, you don't think they would give Hal the sleeveless onesie back too, right?


hmmm.... doc shaner makes onesies look cool.

----------


## SJNeal

After Superman, I think Hal has the most iconic costume ever.  That said, I think going back to the onesie would be a mistake.  

The current costume is the best of both worlds - classic feel with a modern aesthetic.

----------


## vartox

> Not only would he have to write Carol, but he'd have to write her as a Star Sapphire.  All we've seen of her lately is in business woman form.  Maybe there were plans once, then sales tanked and DC said to just write short arcs for the trades and no more big crossovers.


I don't mind seeing Carol in businesswoman form, personally. Carol abandoning her job and life on earth to be Star Sapphire full time when she'd never wanted to do that before was one of the things I really disliked about post-Johns Carol. Her cameo in HJGLC Rebirth #1 had her in Star Sapphire costume, therefore 1/3 of her Rebirth appearances has been as Star Sapphire.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Flagging sales used to make DC hit the crossover button immediately, so I'm not sure if that's why they've not done any with GLs or not. Maybe they were listening when people said they were tired of having to pick up every GL book to follow crossovers? (But not listening to much else, apparently)

----------


## Frontier

> I don't mind seeing Carol in businesswoman form, personally. Carol abandoning her job and life on earth to be Star Sapphire full time when she'd never wanted to do that before was one of the things I really disliked about post-Johns Carol. Her cameo in HJGLC Rebirth #1 had her in Star Sapphire costume, therefore 1/3 of her Rebirth appearances has been as Star Sapphire.  
> 
> Flagging sales used to make DC hit the crossover button immediately, so I'm not sure if that's why they've not done any with GLs or not. Maybe they were listening when people said they were tired of having to pick up every GL book to follow crossovers? (But not listening to much else, apparently)


I don't mind seeing Carol in businesswoman form either, but if you're going to have her like that then actually write and do something with her in that mode, which Venditti obviously isn't.

----------


## phantom1592

> By Doc Shaner. Said he's doing "a study". Given that DC gave Clark his trunks and Bruce his yellow oval back, you don't think they would give Hal the sleeveless onesie back too, right?



I'll admit, I've always hated that sleeveless look. I'm fine with it being part of continuity, It's the first suit he used that either was, or was based on Abin Sur's costume... but I really don't like it dwelled on and the green shoulders was just perfect for most of his career. 






> After Superman, I think Hal has the most iconic costume ever.  That said, I think going back to the onesie would be a mistake.  
> 
> The current costume is the best of both worlds - classic feel with a modern aesthetic.


I'll be honest, 60's-2000's is probably my favorite costume of all time. If they brought it back I would be very happy. However, as far as 'modernization and updates' go.... his current costume really nailed it. In fact, it's to the point that 90% of the time I don't even think about the changes they're so minor.

----------


## Johnny

The onesie works for flashback stories, bringing it back in the current landscape is redundant.

----------


## silly

if gl and hjglc would ever cross over, what would be a good premise?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't mind seeing Carol in businesswoman form, personally. Carol abandoning her job and life on earth to be Star Sapphire full time when she'd never wanted to do that before was one of the things I really disliked about post-Johns Carol. Her cameo in HJGLC Rebirth #1 had her in Star Sapphire costume, therefore 1/3 of her Rebirth appearances has been as Star Sapphire.  
> 
> Flagging sales used to make DC hit the crossover button immediately, so I'm not sure if that's why they've not done any with GLs or not. Maybe they were listening when people said they were tired of having to pick up every GL book to follow crossovers? (But not listening to much else, apparently)


I love business woman Carol and think she's at her best in a suit, but I was just referring to the foreshadow page where she's in Sapphire attire.  Vendetti would have to actually spend thought on getting her from the office to the middle of a space battle in order for that page to make sense.  I doubt he's done that already, which is why I'm thinking that page was just there to be there and nothing more.

HJ&GLC was part of the Metal crossover and it gave the book a very brief bump in sales.  The crossovers so far have been relatively small, with Metal probably being the biggest one.  

Hey, I thought I saw somewhere that the next arc after Zod will have the Darkstars in it?  Someone remind me who they are.  Was Donna Troy a part of them once?  My memory is such crap since I've been redirecting my brainpower towards forgetting things than remembering them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I agree. 
> Hal Jordan ATGLC is one of my top series coming out now. The stories and plots are great for the most part but *the character progression is severely lacking*.
> 
> I do love the personal banter and relationships shown among the four lanterns but not giving them personal lives with personal problems is really just making the book feel stagnant.


The banter & action is great. My problem is the lack of character progression.

If this was a Saturday morning cartoon, I'd probably have zero gripes.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think so. Especially with the different colored Lanterns which they haven't used in awhile. I think Johns only scratched the surface with them in his run.
> 
> Vendetti even teased a bunch of stories in issue #13 that have yet to come. Among them was a Power Ring corps which sounds cool. 
> 
> So they definitely have some ideas there and a ton of territory to explore.


I'd be cool with more in depth focus on the different colored rings, and what they represent & bring out of the wearer.

I wrote a few post about how I think Hal would really work as a member of the Indigo Tribe with his quiet as kept acts of compassion (even when he was possessed by a yellow fear bug).

Hal wanting to resurrect Coast City after its destruction, and sacrificing his life to reignite the sun, to me, are acts of compassion. 

Hal dramatically tanking his air force career to see his dying mom (even though he should have been able to request time off for a family emergency, but this is comics), and giving up the ring for Carol (given how much he enjoys being GL) would make him a strong candidate as a Star Sapphire.

Hal is a surprising loving person when you think about it.

I think super stoic John Stewart having a red ring would be an epic story given all the tragedies in his life.

But we keep getting ring wars.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> After Superman, I think Hal has the most iconic costume ever.  That said, I think going back to the onesie would be a mistake.  
> 
> The current costume is the best of both worlds - classic feel with a modern aesthetic.


As a kid, I always preferred Hal's costume over all the DC heroes. The color scheme & design are just great.

Although, I have wondered if several X-Men designs were inspired by the GL uniform. 

For example, the O5 uniforms, the red & blue Beast uniform, the Neal Adams Angel uniform, Colossus & Nightcrawler's uniforms, and even John Byrne's Wolverine uniform all kinda resemble Hal's design.

The designs for Thor, Spider-Man, Doctor Strange, and early Hank Pym costumes look to be inspired by Superman.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The onesie works for flashback stories, bringing it back in the current landscape is redundant.


I like that look on Kilowog.

I mean, who is gonna diss his taste in clothes?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> if gl and hjglc would ever cross over, what would be a good premise?


Pot luck for the Earth GLs. Let the characters breathe, eat, & talk.

Seriously.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think super stoic John Stewart having a red ring would be an epic story given all the tragedies in his life.


I wanna see Carol wear the red ring and spew those flames at the embodiment of bad characterization.

----------


## Uncanny Mutie

> While I did enjoy the Johns' era, it was more event driven, than character driven. I just don't think Geoff putt much depth into Hal, and other writers keep doing the same, with diminishing returns.


I totally agree with this. Johns' run was great and put Hal/GL in a unique position to possibly join the Trinity with Batman and Superman (sadly the movie did not capitalize on it, and killed that momentum). But that was due mainly to the frequency, scale, and quality of the events that Johns kept churning out, not because of Hal himself as a character or how well Johns wrote him. If anything, Johns started the trend of making Hal talk and act like Guy Gardner-lite, which REALLY pisses Guy fans off, because then it becomes a question of, "Well, if they're going to write Hal like Guy, then why not just use GUY instead?!?" But DC is used to making Hal step on the toes of fans of other Lanterns anyway, so.......

----------


## Johnny

> But DC is used to making Hal step on the toes of fans of other Lanterns anyway, so.......


So they turned him into a mass-murdering maniac? Goes back to my point how DC only cares about him when it suits them.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hey, I thought I saw somewhere that the next arc after Zod will have the Darkstars in it?  Someone remind me who they are.  Was Donna Troy a part of them once?  My memory is such crap since I've been redirecting my brainpower towards forgetting things than remembering them.


The Darkstars used to be an intergalactic peacekeeping force that took over after Hal destroyed the GLC.  Donna was one and John was their leader at one point.  (the Kate Spencer Manhunter also wore a discarded Darkstar uniform, but that's neither here nor there...) For more information, please free to visit your local search engine.  :Wink: 

And regarding the discussion of Hal's uniform, I love the current look where it's settled back to having essentially the green shouldered Kane look, but with just the black crotch.  I like that the little tweaks like the line of his gloves and boots and the shoulder details have mostly gone away.

----------


## Uncanny Mutie

> So they turned him into a mass-murdering maniac? Goes back to my point how DC only cares about him when it suits them.


You know, when I was growing up, Hal was so vanilla and boring that I was actually GLAD when they turned into a crazed villain. As I said, Johns definitely made him a much cooler and more likeable character when he brought him back, but he basically did so by writing him more like OTHER Lanterns (brash and impulsive like Guy, much more creative and artistic constructs like Kyle and John, etc), more so than developing any type of unique or distinct personality traits for Hal. Hal already hogs the spotlight enough and constantly has it thrown in our face that he is "The Greatest Green Lantern," so to have him borrow so much from the other Lanterns that many fans prefer AND hog the spotlight from them REALLY rubs salt in the wound. 

I mean, we can't even have a GLC book without them putting Hal's name front and center in the title. And truth be told, since John is currently the leader of the Corps, if they want to put somebody's name at the top of the title before "Green Lantern Corps," shouldn't it be John Stewart's? Or---*GASP!*---just call the book "Green Lantern Corps" like it has traditionally been called, and that way it feels more like a shared title than just "Hal Jordan and his GLC sidekicks."

----------


## Uncanny Mutie

> And regarding the discussion of Hal's uniform, I love the current look where it's settled back to having essentially the green shouldered Kane look, but with just the black crotch.  *I like that the little tweaks like the line of his gloves and boots and the shoulder details have mostly gone away.*


Yep. Jim Lee crap. I'm glad they have phased most of that out too. Flash's New 52 lines and seams "redesign" was even worse than Hal's, but luckily they are FINALLY starting to phase that out of his costume as well. 

One new modern tweak that I really love about Hal's costume is the raised chest logo. It makes it look and feel like a badge (especially since he is a space cop), and really takes the entire costume to another level just based on that one small tweak.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Yep. Jim Lee crap. I'm glad they have phased most of that out too. Flash's New 52 lines and seams "redesign" was even worse than Hal's, but luckily they are FINALLY starting to phase that out of his costume as well. 
> 
> One new modern tweak that I really love about Hal's costume is the raised chest logo. It makes it look and feel like a badge (especially since he is a space cop), and really takes the entire costume to another level just based on that one small tweak.


I had forgotten about that tweak, but I like it as well - it was always weird seeing the logo distorted by the curve of his (or female lanterns') chest.  I think it became popular to do that to various heroes' logos after "Superman Returns," but I could be mistaken...

----------


## Johnny

> You know, when I was growing up, Hal was so vanilla and boring that I was actually GLAD when they turned into a crazed villain. As I said, Johns definitely made him a much cooler and more likeable character when he brought him back, but he basically did so by writing him more like OTHER Lanterns (brash and impulsive like Guy, much more creative and artistic constructs like Kyle and John, etc), more so than developing any type of unique or distinct personality traits for Hal. Hal already hogs the spotlight enough and constantly has it thrown in our face that he is "The Greatest Green Lantern," so to have him borrow so much from the other Lanterns that many fans prefer AND hog the spotlight from them REALLY rubs salt in the wound.


I will disagree with you there, the only version of Hal that seemed to be Guy-like to me was the early New-52/Justice League: War Hal. The Rebirth to Blackest Night Hal was never written like a Gardner clone. I wasn't the biggest fan of the lady killer/one night stand Hal Jordan that Johns seemed so infatuated with, but that was no Guy Gardner. Hal's constructs never became particularly creative under Johns, he was still doing giant fists, missiles and fighter jets all the time. I've expressed my annoyance with the "greatest of them all" foolishness plenty of times here, so I'm with you on that. There's no need to keep doing that at all.

As far as hogging the spotlight is concerned, didn't they do that with Kyle in the 90s when, you know, they killed the Corps, made the main GL a villain and stripped the other human Lanterns of their identities, all so Kyle could be the only one to get all the attention. When have they ever done something like that for Hal? They could've done that with the New 52 or erase every other Lantern much like they did with the other Flashes, but they didn't. Not only were all these other guys still around, they all had their own books. And despite some of the subpar and at times infuriating content the New 52 GL line produced, plenty of people seem to agree that what Van Jensen did with John Stewart in GLC was exceptional.




> I mean, we can't even have a GLC book without them putting Hal's name front and center in the title. And truth be told, since John is currently the leader of the Corps, if they want to put somebody's name at the top of the title before "Green Lantern Corps," shouldn't it be John Stewart's? Or---*GASP!*---just call the book "Green Lantern Corps" like it has traditionally been called, and that way it feels more like a shared title than just "Hal Jordan and his GLC sidekicks."


The book is called that way because Ethan Van Sciver pitched a book with that title that he wanted to draw. DiDio turned him down first, but after they realized Hal wasn't going to be featured in the GLs book, they decided to use his idea. Nobody in this book is treated like Hal's sidekick, there have been several issues where he barely appears. I'm not sure why Van Sciver wanted Hal's name in the title, but Venditti certainly isn't writing Hal as being superior to the others. If anything he makes him look quite bad at times, with the latest issue being yet another example of Hal going all happy go lucky and getting his ass handed to him for it.

----------


## phantom1592

> You know, when I was growing up, Hal was so vanilla and boring that I was actually GLAD when they turned into a crazed villain. As I said, Johns definitely made him a much cooler and more likeable character when he brought him back, but he basically did so by writing him more like OTHER Lanterns (brash and impulsive like Guy, much more creative and artistic constructs like Kyle and John, etc), more so than developing any type of unique or distinct personality traits for Hal.


I think that's got more to do with when you grew up than it does about the character. Hal Jordan in the 50's, 60's 70's... He was always brash and impulsive. Even when teamed up with Green Lantern and meant to be the 'straight man' he was still biting off more than he could chew and trying to figure out how to get out of that mess. He was constantly telling off the guardians when he thought they were wrong. Depending on the artist, his constructs had a ton of creativity to them. 

That short time where they had him 'grow up' and be the elder statesman of the DCU post crisis is pretty much the only really 'vanilla' time he had.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wanna see Carol wear the red ring and spew those flames at the embodiment of bad characterization.


I would pay to read that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I totally agree with this. Johns' run was great and put Hal/GL in a unique position to possibly join the Trinity with Batman and Superman (sadly the movie did not capitalize on it, and killed that momentum). But that was due mainly to the frequency, scale, and quality of the events that Johns kept churning out, not because of Hal himself as a character or how well Johns wrote him. *If anything, Johns started the trend of making Hal talk and act like Guy Gardner-lite*, which REALLY pisses Guy fans off, because then it becomes a question of, "Well, if they're going to write Hal like Guy, then why not just use GUY instead?!?" But DC is used to making Hal step on the toes of fans of other Lanterns anyway, so.......


I really did think Hal would enjoy Trinity status for a minute.

I think the movie may have perpetuated Hal as Guy Gardner-Lite. The version of Hal in that film seemed like an odd mix of Guy & Kyle to me. Then that characterization was shown in the animated films.

Guy is supposed to be a foil for Hal. Their personalities should never blend together......at all......unless alien alcohol was involved. 

Geoff wrote Hal like that, especially when Batman was around.

It should be a wild ride when Hal & Guy were in the same room, they could team up, or fight each other.

They are so much alike now that it's boring.

The GLTAS got the dynamic right.

----------


## silly

so sinestro gets to be part of the league.

i am hoping dc has big plans for hal.

----------


## Johnny

> so sinestro gets to be part of the league.
> 
> i am hoping dc has big plans for hal.


Probably a post-Metal JL cameo where he protests Sinestro being part of the JL only so Batman or Superman could show him why he's wrong or how he can't see the big picture again. DC loves to browbeat the guy.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I think a big shakeup of the GL line is imminent if Simon, Jess and the 4 musketeers are missing from the League's roster

----------


## liwanag

after years of hoping dc would put hal back with the league, dc decides to put harley instead.

----------


## liwanag

so... hal jordan and the glc is #11 in comixology?

is that good or is it bad?

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/01...critical-role/

----------


## Johnny

Not that bad given books like Doomsday Clock and The Return of Jean Grey are there, but I have no idea why a book called "Sex Criminals" would sell better than Green Lantern.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Not that bad given books like Doomsday Clock and The Return of Jean Grey are there, but I have no idea why a book called "Sex Criminals" would sell better than Green Lantern.


Because it's a great sounding comic? Seriously. The premise is criminals with superpowers activated by having sex.

If I wasn't already a GL fan, and someone asked me which comic sounded better, I would not be choosing the one about a green lamp  :Wink:

----------


## vartox

> Not that bad given books like Doomsday Clock and The Return of Jean Grey are there, but I have no idea why a book called "Sex Criminals" would sell better than Green Lantern.


Same reason a book called Saga would, it's a really popular Image title  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> Because it's a great sounding comic? Seriously. The premise is criminals with superpowers activated by having sex.
> 
> If I wasn't already a GL fan, and someone asked me which comic sounded better, I would not be choosing the one about a green lamp

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think a big shakeup of the GL line is imminent if Simon, Jess and the 4 musketeers are missing from the League's roster


Big shake-ups for GL is like the problem with regeneration for a Time Lord......

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> after years of hoping dc would put hal back with the league, dc decides to put harley instead.


I'd throw a kosher joke right about now.....but I won't.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Big shake-ups for GL is like the problem with regeneration for a Time Lord......


True, but I would rather assume the best than the worst. DC knows it has a winner in Jess, less so in Simon, but I don't think he's going anywhere. Hal Jordan & John Stewart will certainly be getting some attention. Guy & Kyle are more wild cards. I could see Kyle going back to his White Lantern days and Guy putting on a yellow ring again if creators were so inclined.

Who knows, there's plenty of possibilities, many of them are good ones.

----------


## liwanag

can't wait for hal to get some payback

----------


## Johnny

> can't wait for hal to get some payback


Beat me, hate me
You can never break me
Will me, thrill me
You can never kill me


Seriously though, I feel Hal lost this fight way too easily. And I'm still not sure how come Kyle has never met Zod before.

----------


## Frontier

> Seriously though, I feel Hal lost this fight way too easily. And I'm still not sure how come Kyle has never met Zod before.


Well with all the continuity revamping it's hard to know if anyone's met anyone these days  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Although I can't recall a time where Kyle met any version of Zod Post-Crisis.

----------


## liwanag

> Beat me, hate me
> You can never break me
> Will me, thrill me
> You can never kill me
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I feel Hal lost this fight way too easily. And I'm still not sure how come Kyle has never met Zod before.


it's like hal going against orion in godhead again...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> True, but I would rather assume the best than the worst. DC knows it has a winner in Jess, less so in Simon, but I don't think he's going anywhere. Hal Jordan & John Stewart will certainly be getting some attention. Guy & Kyle are more wild cards. I could see Kyle going back to his White Lantern days and Guy putting on a yellow ring again if creators were so inclined.
> 
> Who knows, there's plenty of possibilities, many of them are good ones.


I really want DC to properly exploit all theses characters, and be well-received by the fractured fan-base.

I'm gonna charge up my blue ring now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> can't wait for hal to get some payback


Holy squash match!!!

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Well with all the continuity revamping it's hard to know if anyone's met anyone these days .
> 
> Although I can't recall a time where Kyle met any version of Zod Post-Crisis.


Kyle never met Zod in any continuity as far as I know. Zod was active Pre-Crisis, which was before Kyle's creation, and Post-Infinite Crisis, which was when Kyle was mostly operating in space.

Hal, on the other hand, has had various encounters with Zod during those periods, so, regardless of the state of continuity, Hal would certainly recognize him and know that they were out of their League.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Green Lantern Corps Coming For You Zod! Cover For Hal Jordan & GLC #39
HAL-JORDAN-GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-39-Rebirth-DC.jpg

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Green Lantern Corps Coming For You Zod! Cover For Hal Jordan & GLC #39
> HAL-JORDAN-GREEN-LANTERN-CORPS-39-Rebirth-DC.jpg


This is a beautiful, and dramatic cover.

But you'd think Zod was Superboy Prime with that many Lanterns ready to pounce.

Unless...this is a quiet example that shows Kal-El really does hold back.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Speaking of sidekicks, I am not sure how familiar Hal is with the Robins, with the exception of Dick.

----------


## Frontier

> Speaking of sidekicks, I am not sure how familiar Hal is with the Robins, with the exception of Dick.


I'm sure he and Damian would get along swimmingly  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AimToTheStar

With 2 Yellow Sun on Sector 2811 Zod Can Be More Powerful Than Superboy Prime

----------


## Johnny

Very happy Hal is the first person he talks to when he comes back.  :Smile:  Spoilers from Metal: https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...M0NDM4LmpwZw==

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm sure he and Damian would get along swimmingly .


For some strange reason, I think Hal & Jason would get along well.

Both are black sheep of their families.

Being non-judgmental, I think a teen Jason might have been more open to Hal, if Bruce needed someone to babysit, lol!

----------


## SJNeal

> Very happy Hal is the first person he talks to when he comes back.  Spoilers from Metal: https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...M0NDM4LmpwZw==


I saw this elsewhere, and was thinking it should've been Arthur.  

But Hal's the second most logical choice...  :Wink:

----------


## NeathBlue

> With 2 Yellow Sun on Sector 2811 Zod Can Be More Powerful Than Superboy Prime


F97AA835-E024-42A5-AF8B-D9947F5383B0.jpg

Or he could simply use his ring to make kryptonite like what happened in DC Comics Presents #26
Though I suppose that would end the story too quickly lol

----------


## silly

> F97AA835-E024-42A5-AF8B-D9947F5383B0.jpg
> 
> Or he could simply use his ring to make kryptonite like what happened in DC Comics Presents #26
> Though I suppose that would end the story too quickly lol


can the ring still transmute elements?

----------


## NeathBlue

> can the ring still transmute elements?


TBH, I’m not sure... I suppose if the storyline requires it too, then it will.
But using the ring to make kryptonite here would end the contest with 16 pages to spare lol

----------


## j9ac9k

They would never give another hero the ability to easily take down Superman.  Even when they had Firestorm make Kryptonite, it was really difficult for some reason...

----------


## Frontier

> They would never give another hero the ability to easily take down Superman.  Even when they had Firestorm make Kryptonite, it was really difficult for some reason...

----------


## AJpyro

I just got my GL: Kyle Rayner and read Emerald Twilight. I am so many conflicting emotions on that story.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I just got my GL: Kyle Rayner and read Emerald Twilight. I am so many conflicting emotions on that story.


Those stories read better in retrospect, because the shoddy characterization of Hal now retroactively makes more sense thanks to Geoff Johns's clever bits of continuity weaving. Had this been the plan all along, and it hadn't been unnecessarily stretched out over a decade, with pointless detours like The Spectre, the whole storyarc could have worked really well. 

Had the GL multi-media franchise not died a quick death, I would have loved to see how the movies, video games and cartoons adapted Emerald Twilight and Rebirth.

----------


## silly

> Those stories read better in retrospect, because the shoddy characterization of Hal now retroactively makes more sense thanks to Geoff Johns's clever bits of continuity weaving. Had this been the plan all along, and it hadn't been unnecessarily stretched out over a decade, with pointless detours like The Spectre, the whole storyarc could have worked really well. 
> 
> Had the GL multi-media franchise not died a quick death, I would have loved to see how the movies, video games and cartoons adapted Emerald Twilight and Rebirth.


just want to say i'm grateful that geoff handled rebirth. was he given the task to revitalize the gl franchise?

----------


## jbmasta

> Those stories read better in retrospect, because the shoddy characterization of Hal now retroactively makes more sense thanks to Geoff Johns's clever bits of continuity weaving. Had this been the plan all along, and it hadn't been unnecessarily stretched out over a decade, with pointless detours like The Spectre, the whole storyarc could have worked really well. 
> 
> Had the GL multi-media franchise not died a quick death, I would have loved to see how the movies, video games and cartoons adapted Emerald Twilight and Rebirth.


It would be interesting to read the story not knowing the Geoff Johns retcons.

Sinestro Corps War is just begging to be adapted as an animated movie. It looks like The Animated Series as building up to Blackest Night, with Scar, the introduction of the Emotional Spectrum. The only emotions not yet introduced by the end of season 1 were Fear (Sinestro was off the table for the Red Lantern arc due to the film and was a GL in his only appearance during the Manhunter arc) and Compassion. The Secret of the Indigo Tribe being adapted would have been cool.

----------


## Johnny

Ethan Van Sciver knows the importance of Hal's hair.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Ethan Van Sciver knows the importance of Hal's hair.


Ha agreed!

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> just want to say i'm grateful that geoff handled rebirth. was he given the task to revitalize the gl franchise?


Yeah, from what I gather, when Dan Didio took over for Mike Carlin as head of DC Editorial, one of the first things he decided was restoring Hal and the GLCorps. Geoff Johns had been the writer assigned to turn Hal in The Spectre and had already managed to sort out the continuity mess that Hawkman had become, so he was the logical choice to fix the GL franchise as well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Anyone else interested in a follow-up to Lord Malvolio?



For years, fans thought the easiest way to explain the Parallax tragedy was that Hal was manipulated by Malvolio (after acquiring his ring).

Punching Hal through a planet is on some DBZ stuff.



And the worse offense of all.....touching Hal's hair.

----------


## SJNeal

> It would be interesting to read the story not knowing the Geoff Johns retcons.


As I'm sure many of us who did so will tell you, it was less "interesting" and more "excrutiating"...  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I like the thought that someone exists in the universe that can just push Hal's buttons.







Since Priest wrote the story, I would most welcome him writing a sequel.

I'm still interested in knowing why Malvolio wears a costume so similar to Alan Scott's.

----------


## DragonPiece

Good Hal moments in metal today, hope you guys all read it.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm still interested in knowing why Malvolio wears a costume so similar to Alan Scott's.


Or maybe it's the other way around....  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Crap, any connection to Alan & Mal would have to wait after the JSA is brought back.

I am sure DC forgot all about this story.

On a side note....

I forgot that Malvolio's face caused the return of Hal "Hands" Jordan.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> As I'm sure many of us who did so will tell you, it was less "interesting" and more "excrutiating"...


This is a strange one for me to look back on.  My entry point to the whole GL franchise was Vol 2 #46 and that was only because it was part of the Reign of Supermen crossover.  At the time, I knew very little about the lore.  I didn't know Coast City was his Metropolis, I just thought it was some random sacrificial city that Mongul destroyed just to show people he could destroy a city.  I didn't know anything about the Corps.  All fresh eyes.  I picked up #47, and that turned out to be some goofy story about Carol's mom being a robot or something.  But then there was #48-50.  I'm not sure what kept me in it after #47... maybe there was a rumor that after Death of Supe and Knightfall, this was going to be the GL version and I better buy it cause it will be worth bajillions (this was the 90s after all and #50 had a glow in the dark cover!!!).  Reading it, I thought it was a semi-decent origin story for a villain.  I felt no connection when he slaughtered the Corps, even Kilowag.  To me, they were all Star Trek red shirts I knew nothing about.  I knew Sinestro from Super Friends so killing him had sort of an impact but the fight was so quick.  Then, I admit I was intrigued by Parallax.  Maybe because he was extreme and that was the style of the time.  But he flew off and we got Kyle.

It really was the perfect jumping on point if you knew nothing about the franchise.  At the time, I remember being 100% all for Kyle.  He was an artist so that fit perfectly with the constructs.  They got rid of that dumb yellow impurity.  And he wasn't some old grey-haired loser.  As crazy as it sounds now, I was glad Hal was gone.  Not only that, but when Hal would make appearances (before the Johns rebirth, sort of between him being Parallax and the Spectre) I kinda felt like who needs him?  Years later, I see things differently.  Like most things from the 90s, the novelty wore off and it was time to bring back Hal.  And I'm sure for a lot of people, that rebirth series was their jumping on point.  I guess it's all a matter of perspective.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This is a strange one for me to look back on.  My entry point to the whole GL franchise was Vol 2 #46 and that was only because it was part of the Reign of Supermen crossover.  At the time, I knew very little about the lore.  I didn't know Coast City was his Metropolis, I just thought it was some random sacrificial city that Mongul destroyed just to show people he could destroy a city.  I didn't know anything about the Corps.  All fresh eyes.  I picked up #47, and that turned out to be some goofy story about Carol's mom being a robot or something.  But then there was #48-50.  I'm not sure what kept me in it after #47... maybe there was a rumor that after Death of Supe and Knightfall, this was going to be the GL version and I better buy it cause it will be worth bajillions (this was the 90s after all and #50 had a glow in the dark cover!!!).  Reading it, I thought it was a semi-decent origin story for a villain.  I felt no connection when he slaughtered the Corps, even Kilowag.  To me, they were all Star Trek red shirts I knew nothing about.  I knew Sinestro from Super Friends so killing him had sort of an impact but the fight was so quick.  Then, I admit I was intrigued by Parallax.  Maybe because he was extreme and that was the style of the time.  But he flew off and we got Kyle.
> 
> It really was the perfect jumping on point if you knew nothing about the franchise.  At the time, I remember being 100% all for Kyle.  He was an artist so that fit perfectly with the constructs.  They got rid of that dumb yellow impurity.  And he wasn't some old grey-haired loser.  As crazy as it sounds now, I was glad Hal was gone.  Not only that, but when Hal would make appearances (before the Johns rebirth, sort of between him being Parallax and the Spectre) I kinda felt like who needs him?  Years later, I see things differently.  Like most things from the 90s, the novelty wore off and it was time to bring back Hal.  And I'm sure for a lot of people, that rebirth series was their jumping on point.  I guess it's all a matter of perspective.


This is an interesting perspective.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## liwanag

> Anyone else interested in a follow-up to Lord Malvolio?
> 
> 
> 
> For years, fans thought the easiest way to explain the Parallax tragedy was that Hal was manipulated by Malvolio (after acquiring his ring).
> 
> Punching Hal through a planet is on some DBZ stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


hey, it's m.d. bright. is this from action comics weekly?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This is an interesting perspective.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


It should also be noted that I was 100% on board with Hal coming back in rebirth.  It was like 2004 and Kyle's star kinda dimmed, all that Ion stuff, the last scraps of the 90s were fading to obscurity.  Hal was the breath of fresh air that Kyle had been 10 years earlier.  So I guess the lesson is, things don't last forever and that's a good thing.

----------


## SJNeal

> It should also be noted that I was 100% on board with Hal coming back in rebirth.  It was like 2004 and Kyle's star kinda dimmed, all that Ion stuff, the last scraps of the 90s were fading to obscurity.  Hal was the breath of fresh air that Kyle had been 10 years earlier.  *So I guess the lesson is, things don't last forever and that's a good thing.*


So true!   :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> hey, it's m.d. bright. is this from action comics weekly?


Yes, indeed.

----------


## Johnny

Our boy effed up.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Our boy effed up.


Man, that show absolutely nailed every single aspect of the GL franchise, particularly the Star Sapphires. I know Van Scriver has issues with their less road-ragey version of the Red Lanterns, but I prefer the Animated Series depiction of them as being fueled by rage, but also being able to have conversations and feelings beyond Hulk-smash and blood vomiting  :Wink:

----------


## jbmasta

> Man, that show absolutely nailed every single aspect of the GL franchise, particularly the Star Sapphires. I know Van Scriver has issues with their less road-ragey version of the Red Lanterns, but I prefer the Animated Series depiction of them as being fueled by rage, but also being able to have conversations and feelings beyond Hulk-smash and blood vomiting


I'd like to see how composite emotions might work, like rage born out of love (someone mistreating a loved one or the conflict of loving and hating someone at the same time), love and hope (a hopeless romantic), fear and avarice (afraid of losing your things or trying to impress with your collection), fear powered through force of will. There are people who are afraid of losing love, or impose love through fear. After all a rainbow is more than seven colors, just as Inside Out showed us it isn't always about just one emotion. In Kyle's first major victory against Major Force that was rage over lost love.

In the Animated Series the emotion vision of the Manhunters detected love within the Red Lantern Razer, and the final episode showed he felt enough hope to draw a blue ring. That's the most organic example of one individual showing notable manifestations of multiple emotions I've seen in Green Lantern stories.

----------


## SebastianS

> This is a strange one for me to look back on.  My entry point to the whole GL franchise was Vol 2 #46 and that was only because it was part of the Reign of Supermen crossover.  At the time, I knew very little about the lore.  I didn't know Coast City was his Metropolis, I just thought it was some random sacrificial city that Mongul destroyed just to show people he could destroy a city.  I didn't know anything about the Corps.  All fresh eyes.  I picked up #47, and that turned out to be some goofy story about Carol's mom being a robot or something.  But then there was #48-50.  I'm not sure what kept me in it after #47... maybe there was a rumor that after Death of Supe and Knightfall, this was going to be the GL version and I better buy it cause it will be worth bajillions (this was the 90s after all and #50 had a glow in the dark cover!!!).  Reading it, I thought it was a semi-decent origin story for a villain.  I felt no connection when he slaughtered the Corps, even Kilowag.  To me, they were all Star Trek red shirts I knew nothing about.  I knew Sinestro from Super Friends so killing him had sort of an impact but the fight was so quick.  Then, I admit I was intrigued by Parallax.  Maybe because he was extreme and that was the style of the time.  But he flew off and we got Kyle.
> 
> It really was the perfect jumping on point if you knew nothing about the franchise.  At the time, I remember being 100% all for Kyle.  He was an artist so that fit perfectly with the constructs.  They got rid of that dumb yellow impurity.  And he wasn't some old grey-haired loser.  As crazy as it sounds now, I was glad Hal was gone.  Not only that, but when Hal would make appearances (before the Johns rebirth, sort of between him being Parallax and the Spectre) I kinda felt like who needs him?  Years later, I see things differently.  Like most things from the 90s, the novelty wore off and it was time to bring back Hal.  And I'm sure for a lot of people, that rebirth series was their jumping on point.  I guess it's all a matter of perspective.


This is exactly the way I was introduced to GL. The first two tpbs I bought (rather, my parents did as I was a small chap) were Death of Superman and Return of Superman, with the latter only covering the last few issues of that arc. I was awestruck at how cool the concept of GL was, but when I tried to get another tpb, the only one available was the one introducing Kyle (where he fights Mongul and Major Force). I became a Kyle fan overnight, and loved the whole fall from grace of Hal (Still think it is one of the best arcs in modern comic book lore).

I too was ok with Hal returning, because I thought it would finally settle the GL divide. Man, I was wrong. After Rebirth, I only enjoyed up to Sinestro Corps War but everything following it has been a disappointing experience.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> This is exactly the way I was introduced to GL. The first two tpbs I bought (rather, my parents did as I was a small chap) were Death of Superman and Return of Superman, with the latter only covering the last few issues of that arc. I was awestruck at how cool the concept of GL was, but when I tried to get another tpb, the only one available was the one introducing Kyle (where he fights Mongul and Major Force). I became a Kyle fan overnight, and loved the whole fall from grace of Hal (Still think it is one of the best arcs in modern comic book lore).
> 
> I too was ok with Hal returning, because I thought it would finally settle the GL divide. Man, I was wrong. After Rebirth, I only enjoyed up to Sinestro Corps War but everything following it has been a disappointing experience.


How did you feel about Kyle's stint as Parallax? I thought the distorted evil version of Kyle from that was a nice touch.

----------


## SebastianS

> How did you feel about Kyle's stint as Parallax? I thought the distorted evil version of Kyle from that was a nice touch.


Actually, I enjoyed more the original Ion arc (back in volume 3), when, among other things, he was tempted to unravel the whole of time, but was advised against something like that by Hal (then as the Spectre). It kinda played well with the idea of how power corrupts, how difficult is to have all this power and the struggle to find the limits of what to do, when, and how. 

Kyle as Parallax, given that by then it was established that Parallax was a fear bug, felt a bit of a cheap, and it diminished both his, and Hal's tenure as Parallax. Obviously, I did enjoy the bits and pieces taken place in Kyle's mind, as it showed how he became a vessel for an evil higher being and tried to fight that even when he was completely "outgunned", but as an arc, I still prefer his first Ion.

----------


## jbmasta

> Actually, I enjoyed more the original Ion arc (back in volume 3), when, among other things, he was tempted to unravel the whole of time, but was advised against something like that by Hal (then as the Spectre). It kinda played well with the idea of how power corrupts, how difficult is to have all this power and the struggle to find the limits of what to do, when, and how. 
> 
> Kyle as Parallax, given that by then it was established that Parallax was a fear bug, felt a bit of a cheap, and it diminished both his, and Hal's tenure as Parallax. Obviously, I did enjoy the bits and pieces taken place in Kyle's mind, as it showed how he became a vessel for an evil higher being and tried to fight that even when he was completely "outgunned", but as an arc, I still prefer his first Ion.


Wasn't that Superman, saying people were seeing him as a god?

On a conceptual level there are two reasons why characters shouldn't be able to fix everything with just a simple action/thought. First it means there's no external threat, and thus no external conflict to challenge the character. Or a bigger threat comes along to match the main character in terms of skill or power. Either way massive power-ups like Ion need to be spent up like restoring the power battery on Oa and creating a new batch of Guardians or the character with the power-up needs to be somewhere they'll be challenged. Ion presented Kyle with an internal conflict. Initially he wasn't able to sleep and he did get something of a god complex.

----------


## SebastianS

> Wasn't that Superman, saying people were seeing him as a god?
> 
> On a conceptual level there are two reasons why characters shouldn't be able to fix everything with just a simple action/thought. First it means there's no external threat, and thus no external conflict to challenge the character. Or a bigger threat comes along to match the main character in terms of skill or power. Either way massive power-ups like Ion need to be spent up like restoring the power battery on Oa and creating a new batch of Guardians or the character with the power-up needs to be somewhere they'll be challenged. Ion presented Kyle with an internal conflict. Initially he wasn't able to sleep and he did get something of a god complex.


During that arc, Kyle consulted with Superman and with Hal. As you point out, in just 4 days people were seeing him as a god, and indeed, he could not sleep, and in fact, he was in more than one place at the time. So much was he becoming a force of nature, that he was preventing things from happening before they would happen (truck accident, I think, weapons not to work in a planet he had previously visited engulfed in a civil war, a fleet power going off before they attempted a coup d'etat). The conflict, during that arc, was all internal.

Kyle tenure as Ion and Parallax, both strike some of the same themes, but I think that, while Ion seemed more unique to Kyle, Parallax was made to get a free pass to Hal (as in "see? Even Kyle got infected and became Parallax and killed another GL while at it.")

----------


## jbmasta

> During that arc, Kyle consulted with Superman and with Hal. As you point out, in just 4 days people were seeing him as a god, and indeed, he could not sleep, and in fact, he was in more than one place at the time. So much was he becoming a force of nature, that he was preventing things from happening before they would happen (truck accident, I think, weapons not to work in a planet he had previously visited engulfed in a civil war, a fleet power going off before they attempted a coup d'etat). The conflict, during that arc, was all internal.
> 
> Kyle tenure as Ion and Parallax, both strike some of the same themes, but I think that, while Ion seemed more unique to Kyle, Parallax was made to get a free pass to Hal (as in "see? Even Kyle got infected and became Parallax and killed another GL while at it.")


It was going to be that in Sinestro Corps War that John and Guy would become infected as well, but it was determined it wouldn't have made the story any better. The second collection even has some initial character designs for the Parallax infection John and Guy iirc.

It was quite funny that when Sinestro extracted Ion from Kyle, Kyle had been Ion for so long he wasn't wearing anything. So when Kyle is freed from Parallax's control he's got only construct boxers to preserve his modesty (presumably going home for clothes was a top priory). After everything Kyle went through you do look for some levity.

----------


## SebastianS

> It was going to be that in Sinestro Corps War that John and Guy would become infected as well, but it was determined it wouldn't have made the story any better. The second collection even has some initial character designs for the Parallax infection John and Guy iirc.


Yeah, I am aware of those plans. In fact, I remember seeing a cover with Kyle as Parallax flanked by ParaJohn and ParaGuy. Which goes to my believe that the whole thing was written to make Hal look less of a villain during his tenure as Parallax, and more of a victim, i.e. "Anyone can be infected by the fear bug." It lessens the impact of the death of billions, the destruction of Coast City, and in general, Hal's arc as Parallax.




> It was quite funny that when Sinestro extracted Ion from Kyle, Kyle had been Ion for so long he wasn't wearing anything. So when Kyle is freed from Parallax's control he's got only construct boxers to preserve his modesty (presumably going home for clothes was a top priory). After everything Kyle went through you do look for some levity.


Yeah, Kyle keeps finding himself in those situations. He was also wearing only boxers during the first Ion arc, then when Sinestro took Ion from him, and I think it has happened at least one more time.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, I am aware of those plans. In fact, I remember seeing a cover with Kyle as Parallax flanked by ParaJohn and ParaGuy. Which goes to my believe that the whole thing was written to make Hal look less of a villain during his tenure as Parallax, and more of a victim, i.e. "Anyone can be infected by the fear bug." It lessens the impact of the death of billions, the destruction of Coast City, and in general, Hal's arc as Parallax.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Kyle keeps finding himself in those situations. He was also wearing only boxers during the first Ion arc, then when Sinestro took Ion from him, and I think it has happened at least one more time.


I think in terms of Emerald Twilight that Parallax would have worked better as a temptation, a devil on Hal's shoulder tearing down his inhibitions and just give in to his grief. Maybe through possessing Hal Parallax gains sentience and becomes like Hal's antithesis, a dark mirror. Kyle had one of those in Oblivion, at least the New 52 version of the character (literally created out of Kyle's fears and doubts about himself when he had the power to warp reality).

In his first full issue Kyle has slept over at Alex's place and has been sleeping on the couch (either in the nude or in some skimpy tighty-whities), and comments that if only he regular clothes went on as easy as the costume.

It's not the last time Sinestro is faced by a naked Earth Lantern. If Guy has the balls to moon the goddamn Batman, he can stand in all his glory in front of Sinestro, down a can of beer in one go and crumple the can on his forehead.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

I was going to post that but I thought she would color it later.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Like the Geto Boys, my mind often plays tricks on me.

I just had a weird flashback of why Hal's Renegade look seemed familiar.






Am I glad Hal went back to the classic GL look.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Guh... with the pouches... I thought he looked like the Highlander.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This is exactly the way I was introduced to GL. The first two tpbs I bought (rather, my parents did as I was a small chap) were Death of Superman and Return of Superman, with the latter only covering the last few issues of that arc. I was awestruck at how cool the concept of GL was, but when I tried to get another tpb, the only one available was the one introducing Kyle (where he fights Mongul and Major Force). I became a Kyle fan overnight, and loved the whole fall from grace of Hal (Still think it is one of the best arcs in modern comic book lore).
> 
> I too was ok with Hal returning, because I thought it would finally settle the GL divide. Man, I was wrong. After Rebirth, I only enjoyed up to Sinestro Corps War but everything following it has been a disappointing experience.


I can argue that Death of Superman is probably the biggest event in comics history.  I'm not talking about how it impacts the DCU or whatever.  I mean, out of anything that's ever happened, no event had the buzz around it that Death did because it reached so far beyond comic fans.  You could probably trace the speculation craze of the 90s to that one too, with the #75 bagged collectors edition with the bloody red "S" and a black arm band inside (yeah, I opened it.  I was a kid and I lived life.)  The story itself has been heavily criticized but back then, it made sense.  It was essentially a prelude.  Anyone could've picked it up and read it without needing to know any history.  It wasn't Lex or Braniac (well, maybe Braniac indirectly) it was just a big monster.  How he died wasn't important.  That he died, was.  Those last pages of #75 still get me.  The fold over one, where Lois is holding him then you flip it and he's down with the tattered cape in the back.  "This is the day that a Superman died."  If I'm remembering right, I think Death came before Knightfall.  I don't remember Knightfall getting the same buzz.  Maybe because Bruce lived.

But bringing it all back to GL, I think the only time in history when a concept like Kyle could work is right after Death.  Because there were all these new readers who had little to no ties to any prior stories.  The audience was there and had no baggage.  DC keeps trying to recreate that magic but it just churns out artificial nonsense.  Everything has to be so big, spanning several titles, changing everything.  If DC was smart, they'd stop using the Crisis model and keep it simple with one precision strike that opens tons of eyes.  Death of Wonder Woman!

----------


## SJNeal

> Death of Wonder Woman!


John Byrne already tried that.  It was horrible.  Like everything else about his WW run...  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## silly

> 


best renegade look of hal ever.

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


I will always love Hal and Ollie's friendship. They are awesome together.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


What issue of Injustice is this from? Are there any decent Hal moments in that comic?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that was different. I was half expecting Ollie to admonish Hal for expecting some gratitude.

Clearly, Denny did not write that.

And now....I have these lyrics in my head: "wealth and fame......he's ignored.....action is his reward to him......

----------


## Johnny

> Now that was different. I was half expecting Ollie to admonish Hal for expecting some gratitude.


Ollie's comment ends on the next page with "...and the best third wheel any guy and his gal could ever ask for".  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

> What issue of Injustice is this from?


I'm not sure unfortunately.  :Frown:  It's a flashback from the Lantern War story from the Injustice Year Two TPB.




> Are there any decent Hal moments in that comic?


I like Hal in the Injustice universe, his fall from grace was still extreme but felt more believable than Parallax to me.

----------


## DragonPiece

I say this everytime I come to this thread but I miss hal and carol's interractions, hope they reunite soon.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ollie's comment ends on the next page with "...and the best third wheel any guy and his gal could ever ask for".




Now, that's more like it.

Ollie should be the one to bust Hal's chops (not the g-d Batman).

Guy should always try, but always fail.

Once more, with feeling: Hal needs to be back on Earth!

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I say this everytime I come to this thread but I miss hal and carol's interractions, hope they reunite soon.


Okay, I'd like to take a minute and ask everyone to pray like you've never prayed before.  Let's all band together, send whatever positive vibes we can out into the universe, and hope beyond hope... that this new Damage series becomes the best selling thing that DC puts out.  That way Venditti can spend all his time over there and get the frack off of writing Hal.  Everybody... come on now.  All together.

----------


## liwanag

> I say this everytime I come to this thread but I miss hal and carol's interractions, hope they reunite soon.


i hope you visit this thread more often... 

i wonder if anybody from dc drops by here from time to time..

----------


## DragonPiece

> i hope you visit this thread more often... 
> 
> i wonder if anybody from dc drops by here from time to time..


idk, but hopefully. With DC doing a lot of writer switch ups maybe GL will get a new direction we'll finally see Carol.

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, a part of me thinks the only chance Carol has to become relevant again is for Hal to get a solo book, which who knows if that'll ever be in the cards. 

As it is now I'm not seeing her popping up again with Venditti writing it, though I don't really get why he's so averse to using her.

----------


## phantom1592

> Honestly, a part of me thinks the only chance Carol has to become relevant again is for Hal to get a solo book, which who knows if that'll ever be in the cards. 
> 
> As it is now I'm not seeing her popping up again with Venditti writing it, though I don't really get why he's so averse to using her.


I see that as a catch-22. If Carol shows up in a Hal book... it won't be a Hal solo book anymore.

I still think the worst thing that happened to Carol was that whole Star Sapphire ring thing. It was cool and fun when Star was a crazy villain who ironically Hal didn't WANT to punch in the face. When their relationship was based on the idea that she was the boss and technically in charge over what he did... The 'woman in a man's world' trying to be the authority figure AND a love interest at the same time... 

Giving her a ring and making the Stars  a corps on their own... it screws up the balance way too much. She's LESS interesting the more spotlight she's been given. Now they're way too 'equal' in power to make their relationship interesting. She can't just be in the Hal book... she would be Co-starring in the book.

----------


## Frontier

> I see that as a catch-22. If Carol shows up in a Hal book... it won't be a Hal solo book anymore.
> 
> I still think the worst thing that happened to Carol was that whole Star Sapphire ring thing. It was cool and fun when Star was a crazy villain who ironically Hal didn't WANT to punch in the face. When their relationship was based on the idea that she was the boss and technically in charge over what he did... The 'woman in a man's world' trying to be the authority figure AND a love interest at the same time... 
> 
> Giving her a ring and making the Stars  a corps on their own... it screws up the balance way too much. She's LESS interesting the more spotlight she's been given. Now they're way too 'equal' in power to make their relationship interesting. She can't just be in the Hal book... she would be Co-starring in the book.


I don't think that should necesarilly be a bad thing, since most love interests (or at least the major ones) become the co-leads of their books.

Although Carol getting more focus as Star Sapphire then she would in her CEO job is probably more likely in today's comic climate.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This seems normal to me.

Ollie's face is priceless.

None of the GL writers from Johns to RV have really tried to forge any true friendships between Hal and his fellow ring-slingers. We get a lotta alpha-male banter, but that's it.

Ollie & Dinah are not gonna blow smoke up Hal's chimney. I like how they keep him grounded.

I don't see Hal being really tight with anyone in the GLC. A platonic friendship with Arisia would make sense, given their past history.

It is funny how close Guy is with John & Kyle.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I see that as a catch-22. If Carol shows up in a Hal book... it won't be a Hal solo book anymore.
> 
> I still think the worst thing that happened to Carol was that whole Star Sapphire ring thing. It was cool and fun when Star was a crazy villain who ironically Hal didn't WANT to punch in the face. When their relationship was based on the idea that she was the boss and technically in charge over what he did... The 'woman in a man's world' trying to be the authority figure AND a love interest at the same time... 
> 
> Giving her a ring and making the Stars  a corps on their own... it screws up the balance way too much. She's LESS interesting the more spotlight she's been given. Now they're way too 'equal' in power to make their relationship interesting. She can't just be in the Hal book... she would be Co-starring in the book.


I don't find this bad either. I like how Green Arrow is pretty much a book that co-stars Black Canary, same with the Batman book and Catwoman being a co-star. Making the love interests be important themselves is great and just adds more the relationship.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't find this bad either. I like how Green Arrow is pretty much a book that co-stars Black Canary, same with the Batman book and Catwoman being a co-star. Making the love interests be important themselves is great and just adds more the relationship.




 :Smile:

----------


## Margaret

> I see that as a catch-22. If Carol shows up in a Hal book... it won't be a Hal solo book anymore.
> 
> I still think the worst thing that happened to Carol was that whole Star Sapphire ring thing. It was cool and fun when Star was a crazy villain who ironically Hal didn't WANT to punch in the face. When their relationship was based on the idea that she was the boss and technically in charge over what he did... The 'woman in a man's world' trying to be the authority figure AND a love interest at the same time... 
> 
> Giving her a ring and making the Stars  a corps on their own... it screws up the balance way too much. She's LESS interesting the more spotlight she's been given. Now they're way too 'equal' in power to make their relationship interesting. She can't just be in the Hal book... she would be Co-starring in the book.


Ah, this...I concur whole-heartedly. She's supposed to be an independent, down to Earth woman who regularly beats Hal's ego down with a sledgehammer like it's nobody's business. The fact that she's his boss makes their dynamics fun and unique. He's the dashing superhero, but to Carol Hal is an employee. It's a tad humbling for someone who admittedly is a bit arrogant and I like that. 
Then Geoff Johns made her a hero and gone was the time Carol Ferris was interesting, and don't even get me started on Robert Venditti.
But making her co-star his book is not a bad idea actually.

----------


## jbmasta

> This seems normal to me.
> 
> Ollie's face is priceless.
> 
> None of the GL writers from Johns to RV have really tried to forge any true friendships between Hal and his fellow ring-slingers. We get a lotta alpha-male banter, but that's it.
> 
> Ollie & Dinah are not gonna blow smoke up Hal's chimney. I like how they keep him grounded.
> 
> I don't see Hal being really tight with anyone in the GLC. A platonic friendship with Arisia would make sense, given their past history.
> ...


What Hal really needs is someone he can talk to, who knows him so well they can recognise what's bugging him and why it's bugging him, as well as give him advice he needs and can trust. The closest he's had in recent years is his brother Jim, who was around at points during Sinestro Corps War, just before Godhead (telling Hal not to worry about the Emotional Reservoir) and end of New 52, but Hal's been on the move so much there's only the occasional visit. He hasn't interacted with Tom for a long time. For all Hal likes to move on to the next challenge, he needs to stop and smell the roses from time to time, clear his head of fears, worries and regrets.

----------


## silly

hal gets #6 ranking

https://www.ranker.com/crowdranked-l...-comics-heroes

----------


## silly

> I like Hal in the Injustice universe, his fall from grace was still extreme but felt more believable than Parallax to me.


glad he's getting some form of redemption.

----------


## Johnny

> What Hal really needs is someone he can talk to, who knows him so well they can recognise what's bugging him and why it's bugging him, as well as give him advice he needs and can trust. The closest he's had in recent years is his brother Jim, who was around at points during Sinestro Corps War, just before Godhead (telling Hal not to worry about the Emotional Reservoir) and end of New 52, but Hal's been on the move so much there's only the occasional visit. He hasn't interacted with Tom for a long time. For all Hal likes to move on to the next challenge, he needs to stop and smell the roses from time to time, clear his head of fears, worries and regrets.


Which makes that recent issue with his father's ghost kind of redundant. It was a nice moment but why have his father tell him to not forget being Hal Jordan when he never has any character moments as Hal Jordan.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I see that as a catch-22. If Carol shows up in a Hal book... it won't be a Hal solo book anymore.
> 
> I still think the worst thing that happened to Carol was that whole Star Sapphire ring thing. It was cool and fun when Star was a crazy villain who ironically Hal didn't WANT to punch in the face. When their relationship was based on the idea that she was the boss and technically in charge over what he did... The 'woman in a man's world' trying to be the authority figure AND a love interest at the same time... 
> 
> Giving her a ring and making the Stars  a corps on their own... it screws up the balance way too much. She's LESS interesting the more spotlight she's been given. Now they're way too 'equal' in power to make their relationship interesting. She can't just be in the Hal book... she would be Co-starring in the book.


It's time to talk about Carol again!!! I love when these conversations come up because we need to SAVE FERRIS!

I will agree with you, but also add a wrinkle.  When Carol was a Sapphire and in the spotlight, she was less interesting: True.  But the conclusion shouldn't be drawn that being a Sapphire made her less interesting.  That was more the fault of the writers who turned her into a shallow, inconsistent mess.  There was so much they could've done with her, but instead they made her a talking plot point with zero depth who had no purpose.  There was so much more potential.

Oh my stars and garters, I would sign up for a Hal & Carol book in a second.  If that was a Kickstarter, I would be the top tier backer who gets all the bumper stickers and T-shirts and other useless crap just to see it get made.  She's his boss on Earth, but they both get thrown in an adventure in space where she has to learn from him on how to be a hero (cause technically she's kind of a rookie) or something like that.  They may have equal powers but Hal's got the experience.  Maybe we get to actually see some character development from her, and maybe even from Hal too.  How about she has to come to terms with killing Katma in a more realistic way other than just brushing it off like "oh that wasn't me, Richard Pryor gave me tar Kryptonite so none of what I did counts."  The ring turned her into a monster but now she has to use it to save blah blah blah from the big blahs.  I think some of this is kind of interesting.  But of course, whatever story has to end with her returning to Ferris Air.  GLTAS got it perfect, as it has a nasty habit of doing.  She got the ring and basically told Hal, do what you have to do, I'm going back to Earth, but I'm keeping the ring just in case.  I could go on about this forever.  Their histories are so interconnected that it's almost impossible to show one of them grow as a character without also boosting the other as well.

----------


## jbmasta

> Which makes that recent issue with his father's ghost kind of redundant. It was a nice moment but why have his father tell him to not forget being Hal Jordan when he never has any character moments as Hal Jordan.


Hal shouldn't need to fly through the slipstream of a New God just have a heart to heart with his father. I miss when the Earth Lanterns had someone or somewhere they could go to let their guard down and just say what's on their mind without fear of being judged. At the moment Hal clearly has Carol on the mind needs to talk about it to someone. That isn't Kyle, as Hal has gotten defensive when Kyle raises the subject in recent arcs.

Jim would be a good candidate. Hal knows he can be himself around Jim and Sue would be happy to chime in on advice about girls. Ideally all four main Earth Lanterns would have their own support cast to flesh them out as individuals, but as New 52 showed sales figures wouldn't justify four or more Lantern books.

----------


## liwanag

> It's time to talk about Carol again!!! I love when these conversations come up because we need to SAVE FERRIS!
> 
> I will agree with you, but also add a wrinkle.  When Carol was a Sapphire and in the spotlight, she was less interesting: True.  But the conclusion shouldn't be drawn that being a Sapphire made her less interesting.  That was more the fault of the writers who turned her into a shallow, inconsistent mess.  There was so much they could've done with her, but instead they made her a talking plot point with zero depth who had no purpose.  There was so much more potential.
> 
> Oh my stars and garters, I would sign up for a Hal & Carol book in a second.  If that was a Kickstarter, I would be the top tier backer who gets all the bumper stickers and T-shirts and other useless crap just to see it get made.  She's his boss on Earth, but they both get thrown in an adventure in space where she has to learn from him on how to be a hero (cause technically she's kind of a rookie) or something like that.  They may have equal powers but Hal's got the experience.  Maybe we get to actually see some character development from her, and maybe even from Hal too.  How about she has to come to terms with killing Katma in a more realistic way other than just brushing it off like "oh that wasn't me, Richard Pryor gave me tar Kryptonite so none of what I did counts."  The ring turned her into a monster but now she has to use it to save blah blah blah from the big blahs.  I think some of this is kind of interesting.  But of course, whatever story has to end with her returning to Ferris Air.  GLTAS got it perfect, as it has a nasty habit of doing.  She got the ring and basically told Hal, do what you have to do, I'm going back to Earth, but I'm keeping the ring just in case.  I could go on about this forever.  Their histories are so interconnected that it's almost impossible to show one of them grow as a character without also boosting the other as well.


gltas definitely got it right. even after all these years, i still wish for that show's return.

i would definitely buy a hal and carol starrer book. carol could probably even star in her own book. larfleeze did. oh, and just look at mera.

is it still canon that sapphire killed katma?

----------


## HAN9000

> Crap, any connection to Alan & Mal would have to wait after the JSA is brought back.
> 
> I am sure DC forgot all about this story.
> 
> On a side note....
> 
> I forgot that Malvolio's face caused the return of Hal "Hands" Jordan.


Priest actually wrote a sequel of the Mal story in his novel Green Lantern Sleepers. He wrote the outline of the second book featuring Alan and Mal. I only read the first and the third ones so I don't know what happened… The second book is kinda boring to me (and Hal didn't show up).

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> is it still canon that sapphire killed katma?


As far as I know, nothing has ever been said to imply that the Predator-possessed Carol Ferris Star Sapphire _didn't_ kill Katma, but nothing has been said about it in almost 30 years, so it's kinda in a nebulous area of continuity limbo.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> As far as I know, nothing has ever been said to imply that the Predator-possessed Carol Ferris Star Sapphire _didn't_ kill Katma, but nothing has been said about it in almost 30 years, so it's kinda in a nebulous area of continuity limbo.


Canon is a very fluid thing these days.  All we know for sure is that she's dead and she had a relationship with John.

----------


## Frontier

Carol and John seemed on amicable terms in Godhead so I doubt Carol killing Katma, even possessed, is still in-continuity.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

hal?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> hal?


Or all three? Lol.

Hal's face. Kyle's hair. John's costume.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Now that's no way to treat a lady Hal.



> Or all three? Lol.
> 
> Hal's face. Kyle's hair. John's costume.


Truly he is...the composite Lantern  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> hal?


It's an interesting design. I got used to the DCAU-inspired costume with white gloves, it's the black hair that still feels off. But they probably wanted to make Hal look a bit more ethnically ambiguous, being a Jewish guy from California and all that. Even in some of the promo images, he has a visibly less pale complexion than the others.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It's an interesting design. I got used to the DCAU-inspired costume with white gloves, it's the black hair that still feels off. But they probably wanted to make Hal look a bit more ethnically ambiguous, being a Jewish guy from California and all that. Even in some of the promo images, he has a visibly less pale complexion than the others.


Hey I'm a Jewish guy from California and I look like Hal more than that picture.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Brown hair. Green/Brown eyes.)

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


The lack of brown hair really makes him not look like Hal. That's one of his signature features and kind of makes him stand out from the other main, black haired, DC heroes. 
(Superman, Batman, Nightwing, ect.)

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Carol and John seemed on amicable terms in Godhead so I doubt Carol killing Katma, even possessed, is still in-continuity.


Since Carol is no more responsible for Katma's murder than Hal or Kyle are while possessed by Parallax, John wouldn't necessarily be angry with Carol for anything she did while possessed by Predator. However, it is ripe with potential for a creator to explore at some point. Does Carol feel any guilt over Katma's death?

----------


## liwanag

> Or all three? Lol.
> 
> Hal's face. Kyle's hair. John's costume.


why would dc want to mess with hal's hair?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Canon is a very fluid thing these days.  All we know for sure is that she's dead and she had a relationship with John.






> Carol and John seemed on amicable terms in Godhead so I doubt Carol killing Katma, even possessed, is still in-continuity.


I think this is a testament of how little creators care about John's backstory outside of Marines, being stoic, & dead planets.

Time was taken to retcon the reason for Hal's grey temples, but the death of the Katma was never touched on.

Despite her history with Hal & Sinestro, she's just another piece of coal in John's misery train.

I'm still amazed Kat is remains dead, despite several line-wide reboots & retcons.

----------


## Güicho

https://youtu.be/9Szts88zY4o
And...


At least the young Hal Jordan movie looks fun.  :Stick Out Tongue:  LOL joking!
Young cocky pilot run out of the acadamy for doing it his way, recruited into a more (lets say) eclectic team, where his at-times overconfidant mavrick free-will, gets them in, and  then out of most scrapes, becomes an aset.

The first teaser, beginning  set-up reminded me of the first Star Trek (2009) teaser, and GL teaser. I think young  Kirk, Han and Hal do share similar personality traits..
It is  weired that both Trek reboot  and SW seem to know their character personality type. Yet DC who had him first, can't figure it out.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The lack of brown hair really makes him not look like Hal. That's one of his signature features and kind of makes him stand out from the other main, black haired, DC heroes. 
> (Superman, Batman, Nightwing, ect.)


As a kid, the hair was an identifying signature for me. When I stopped reading DC in the late 80s, and considered following GL in the early 90s, I saw GL with black hair and a weird mask, and thought....I don't think Hal started using hair dye.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> why would dc want to mess with hal's hair?


Some folks simply enjoy worshiping evil's might.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Since Carol is no more responsible for Katma's murder than Hal or Kyle are while possessed by Parallax, John wouldn't necessarily be angry with Carol for anything she did while possessed by Predator. However, it is ripe with potential for a creator to explore at some point. Does Carol feel any guilt over Katma's death?


It remains a yellow constructed elephant in the room.

The most simple thing to do is say it was a different Star Sapphire altogether. Carol was somewhere else during the murder. The original point of the murder was just to get Hal's attention. It would have been a double whammy for the SS to alter her looks to be a Carol doppelganger.

This story by Priest should never have been published, or should have been retconned by now.

I had a proposed a John Stewart red lantern story. It would make sense if an out of control John attacked the SS crew.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It remains a yellow constructed elephant in the room.


I don't see why.  There was a storyline in the old "GLC" comic that dealt with John's anger and attempt for revenge where John ultimately came to terms with the fact that Carol shouldn't be punished for what SS did.

The older version of Star Sapphire was really an old-fashioned villain steeped in all kinds of misogynistic tropes as it is.  Best to move on from that anyway, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't see why.  There was a storyline in the old "GLC" comic that dealt with John's anger and attempt for revenge where John ultimately came to terms with the fact that Carol shouldn't be punished for what SS did.
> 
> The older version of Star Sapphire was really an old-fashioned villain steeped in all kinds of misogynistic tropes as it is.  Best to move on from that anyway, imo.


So...no discussion at Starbucks between Hal & Carol sharing similar experiences of committing heinous acts while being possessed by cosmic entities?

Not that Hal would be caught dead at a Starbucks.....

As a whole, the SS corps are still responsible for the needless death of a decorated Green Lantern. With Yrra/Fatality, SS corps are recruiting individuals against their will, and altering their personalities. I think a follow-up is due, at least by John (who was recruited, yet no follow-up was done).

If Carol was aware of what happened with Yrra, then surely she would take issue with that.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't see why.  There was a storyline in the old "GLC" comic that dealt with John's anger and attempt for revenge where John ultimately came to terms with the fact that Carol shouldn't be punished for what SS did.
> 
> The older version of Star Sapphire was really an old-fashioned villain steeped in all kinds of misogynistic tropes as it is.  Best to move on from that anyway, imo.


See now, here's where Carol gets the shaft again.  She kills Katma and suddenly it becomes John's story.  

Personally, I would love it if a writer had the balls to tackle a story that made Carol have to face all the things she did going back to those goofy old days of space amazons and a magic organ.  Just to see her palm to the forehead as the images are shown to her would be priceless.  "Kiss my boot Superman... what the hell was I thinking?"

----------


## Frontier

> See now, here's where Carol gets the shaft again.  She kills Katma and suddenly it becomes John's story.  
> 
> Personally, I would love it if a writer had the balls to tackle a story that made Carol have to face all the things she did going back to those goofy old days of space amazons and a magic organ.  Just to see her palm to the forehead as the images are shown to her would be priceless.  "Kiss my boot Superman... what the hell was I thinking?"


I'd be interested to see what would happen if Carol's identity as Star Sapphire became public and how that would effect the public image of herself and Ferris Air, as well as the consequences.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

What do you guys think as this for a redesign or alternate costume for Hal?


green_lantern_reboot_by_colossus484-d4ba0yp.jpg




I actually kind of like it.

----------


## Johnny

Not a fan to be honest. I do like the black boots, but way too much green imo.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> What do you guys think as this for a redesign or alternate costume for Hal?
> 
> 
> Attachment 61685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of like it.


Sorry, Hal's costume is considered a classic for a reason. This is a bit of an eye sore, but different strokes.

----------


## Tony Stark

> What do you guys think as this for a redesign or alternate costume for Hal?
> 
> 
> Attachment 61685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of like it.


It's not that bad, but I wouldn't change from what he has now.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> So...no discussion at Starbucks between Hal & Carol sharing similar experiences of committing heinous acts while being possessed by cosmic entities?
> 
> Not that Hal would be caught dead at a Starbucks.....
> 
> As a whole, the SS corps are still responsible for the needless death of a decorated Green Lantern. With Yrra/Fatality, SS corps are recruiting individuals against their will, and altering their personalities. I think a follow-up is due, at least by John (who was recruited, yet no follow-up was done).
> 
> If Carol was aware of what happened with Yrra, then surely she would take issue with that.


Lots of story potential there. Rather than erase Carol and the Star Sapphires past sins, I'd rather they deal with them and figure out how to redeem themselves. I'd much prefer when older stories are recontextualized like what was done with Parallax and Predator than simply pretending they didn't happen or it was somebody else. 

I like that Carol and Hal share similar experiences of being possessed for extended periods by these cosmic entities that left blood on their hands. I don't think it needs to be brought up every few issues, but I don't want it to be completely ignored. 

Same with John's various tragedies. I like the journey he's taken from angry young man, to swaggering rookie, to loving newlywed, to self-destructive widower, to intellectual and community builder, to cunning leader and strategist. Like with Kirk, if you remove his pain, you rob him of the steps he's taken towards who he is today.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I'd be interested to see what would happen if Carol's identity as Star Sapphire became public and how that would effect the public image of herself and Ferris Air, as well as the consequences.


I would love to see that

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> What do you guys think as this for a redesign or alternate costume for Hal?
> 
> 
> Attachment 61685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of like it.


I think it needs a belt or something.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I would love to see that


Would be better than anything going on in the book so far.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> See now, here's where Carol gets the shaft again.  She kills Katma and suddenly it becomes John's story.  
> 
> Personally, I would love it if a writer had the balls to tackle a story that made Carol have to face all the things she did going back to those goofy old days of space amazons and a magic organ.  Just to see her palm to the forehead as the images are shown to her would be priceless.  "Kiss my boot Superman... what the hell was I thinking?"


It should be a GL story, overall. Hal, Arisia, & Kilowog all had ties to Katma.

Outside of the Earth GLs, I don't think the alien members of the GLC knew Carol personally.

I would think tension would follow whenever Carol was around, and especially as a SS.

It was weird that the only thing Sinestro had to say about Katma was that she was unworthy of being his successor during the Johns era, IIRC.

One would think he'd always have verbal daggers ready for Carol, if only to rub it in Hal's face.

*It would be a cruel twist if Sinestro revealed the inspiration for Hal to be possessed by Parallax came from Carol being a pawn of the Predator.*

If Kat were to be permanently resurrected, it would be an interesting reading her interacting with Carol. It would create nice conflict between Hal & John, too. 

But, it would also be a great story about sisterhood, if Kat & Carol somehow made peace, and became friends.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'd be interested to see what would happen if Carol's identity as Star Sapphire became public and how that would effect the public image of herself and Ferris Air, as well as the consequences.





> I would love to see that


So would I.

I see Lex Luthor being the guy to do that. It fits right in with his anti-alien bigotry. Plus, he'd probably would try to take over her company, too.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What do you guys think as this for a redesign or alternate costume for Hal?
> 
> 
> Attachment 61685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually kind of like it.


It reminds me of an inverted version of John's costume.

Was this look inspired by the DCAU Justice Lords version of John Stewart?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Lots of story potential there. Rather than erase Carol and the Star Sapphires past sins, I'd rather they deal with them and figure out how to redeem themselves. I'd much prefer when older stories are recontextualized like what was done with Parallax and Predator than simply pretending they didn't happen or it was somebody else. 
> 
> I like that Carol and Hal share similar experiences of being possessed for extended periods by these cosmic entities that left blood on their hands. I don't think it needs to be brought up every few issues, but I don't want it to be completely ignored. 
> 
> Same with John's various tragedies. I like the journey he's taken from angry young man, to swaggering rookie, to loving newlywed, to self-destructive widower, to intellectual and community builder, to cunning leader and strategist. Like with Kirk, if you remove his pain, you rob him of the steps he's taken towards who he is today.


Another great post.

It was weird Hal & Carol never talked about that. Normally, sharing similar trauma brings people together. 

I was hoping a lot of old stuff would have been visited with a new set of eyes, but Johns was only interested in the Moore stuff, and Hal retcons.

It would be an interesting story if any surviving relatives of Kat ever sought revenge on Carol. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Kat was seen as a reject for taking Sinestro's place as a GL. Still, some friends & family would still hold an unconditional loving view of her. But I don't know if survivors of Korugar still exist.

It would be interesting if John has any in-laws in space.

John has a lot of history (good, bad, and ugly), but it hardly ever gets brought up.

I still crack up that John married Kat at a black church.


Kilowog listening to gospel music.....

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

How about Kilowog at all?  He's been nonexistent for most of rebirth.  You can see what this book is now, basically the 4 lanterns doing stuff in space that doesn't seem to matter much.

Speaking of John, I think he got some crap characterization in the last issue.  He goes from "I quit" to "okay I'm back but you better not go evil again" to the Guardians just because the pretty please promised with a cherry on top.  That whole exchange made no sense.  I was thinking the Guardians would give John some kind of kill switch failsafe, kinda like Superman giving Batman the last lump of Kryptonite just in case.  Nope.  Just words.  And not very convincing words either.  Made John seem either erratic or just a sucker.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> How about Kilowog at all?  He's been nonexistent for most of rebirth.  You can see what this book is now, basically the 4 lanterns doing stuff in space that doesn't seem to matter much.
> 
> Speaking of John, I think he got some crap characterization in the last issue.  He goes from "I quit" to "okay I'm back but you better not go evil again" to the Guardians just because the pretty please promised with a cherry on top.  That whole exchange made no sense.  I was thinking the Guardians would give John some kind of kill switch failsafe, kinda like Superman giving Batman the last lump of Kryptonite just in case.  Nope.  Just words.  And not very convincing words either.  Made John seem either erratic or just a sucker.


Green Lantern has been lacking in characterization for a long time now.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Oh hey, something DC related with Hal in it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Is that Saint Walker I spot there?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Speaking of Saint Walker....the GLC could sure use a Blue Lantern going up against Zod.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I got a kick out of this. Hal and Carol surfing. With all the lingo. True Californians. lol.




RCO004_1469484258.jpg

----------


## Johnny

It's almost surreal to see him do normal human activities like that. Hal is a guy who should have more fun here and there. I'm guessing DC thinks he does just because he mouths off to his enemies or superiors.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


It's a shame we never got Johns & Reis's planned sequel to Secret Origins focusing on Sinestro's fall from grace and Hal's turning against him. It would have featured Abin Sur's sister, Katma Tui and more. Would have liked to read it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's almost surreal to see him do normal human activities like that. Hal is a guy who should have more fun here and there. I'm guessing DC thinks he does just because he mouths off to his enemies or superiors.


It is weird that the Earth GLs don't get the chance to act....human.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Wait was that the dream Hal had?

If so....




This was probably when I started having doubts about Johns' characterization.

Who has dreams of being pals with (and receiving validation from) the mofo that ruined your life?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's a shame we never got Johns & Reis's planned sequel to Secret Origins focusing on Sinestro's fall from grace and Hal's turning against him. It would have featured Abin Sur's sister, Katma Tui and more. Would have liked to read it.


Some sort of follow-up should have transpired. Geoff really needed to showcase what kind of bond was forged between Hal & Sinestro before things went south.

I doubt Hal spent a great deal on time as Sinestro's understudy.

IMO, it makes Hal look weak wanting to rekindle this undeveloped bromance. It makes Sinestro look like an abusive ex with the lengths he went to ruin Hal (and hurt his loved ones), yet still thinking of him as friend.

It makes sense when Norman & Harry Osborn do dirt to Peter, then display some sort of affection afterwards because they are.....crazy.

Geoff turned what should have been a very bitter rivalry....into some doomed, dysfunctional bromance.

It really killed me how Geoff went overboard trying to show Hal as this alpha male, yet deep down, just wanted to be pals with his abusive former mentor.

Sometimes I wonder if Hal sees Sinestro as some father-figure which may explain the desire to redeem his foe. 

I just can't wrap my head around this bond that does not make both of them look like a couple weirdos.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It really killed me how Geoff went overboard trying to show Hal as this alpha male, yet deep down, just wanted to be pals with his abusive former mentor.


Maybe I completely missed something, but from Johns's run it seemed to me that Sinestro always thought of Hal as a friend for some weird reason, and Hal only thought of Sinestro as an evil Mofo he needed to stop.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe I completely missed something, but from Johns's run it seemed to me that Sinestro always thought of Hal as a friend for some weird reason, and *Hal only thought of Sinestro as an evil Mofo he needed to stop.*


IMO, that is how it should be.

However, look at the dream sequence Johnny posted above.

Plus, in Johns' final issue....



Why would Hal even ask such a question, let alone dream about being pals with Sinestro?

This made Hal look weak, and just as dysfunctional, in my eyes.

This is when I realized the true crush Geoff had was on Sinestro, and not Hal.

Hal is the main hero, yet he's yearns for something good from the one who caused him (and others, like Kyle) the most pain.

Geoff made this into some weird abusive relationship.

Despite all he's done, I do think Batman would rather rehabilitate the Joker. However, I don't see Batman wanting to go on an adventure with him (much less dream about being friends with him).

----------


## Frontier

> It's a shame we never got Johns & Reis's planned sequel to Secret Origins focusing on Sinestro's fall from grace and Hal's turning against him. It would have featured Abin Sur's sister, Katma Tui and more. Would have liked to read it.


Agreed.



> IMO, that is how it should be.
> 
> However, look at the dream sequence Johnny posted above.
> 
> Plus, in Johns' final issue....
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Hal even ask such a question, let alone have dream about being pals with Sinestro?
> ...


I think because of their experience together, and what Hal's seen from Sinestro both good and bad, that he's always wondered whether their friendship was ever genuine because of what's gone down between them or just something he liked to have believed existed once.

That's why he asked that question.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Agreed.
> 
> I think because of their experience together, and what Hal's seen from Sinestro both good and bad, that he's always wondered whether their friendship was ever genuine because of what's gone down between them or just something he liked to have believed existed once.
> 
> That's why he asked that question.


What you say makes sense if more depth had been added to their past during the run. How long did Hal know Sinestro, really? How many battles did they engage in when they were comrades? How much down time did they share?

As it is, we have to make assumptions in order to justify Hal's stance here.

Even if it were genuine, Hal knows firsthand just how depraved Sinestro is.

Who would even want to be friends with someone who quietly subjugated his own people? I am sure Hal read the book "1984", or read about Hitler & Stalin at some point before graduating high school. Hal was on Korugar, saw the abuse first hand, and then blew the whistle to the Guardians.

I would like to think Hal did not agonize too much over that.

Hal is not Dennis Rodman visiting North Korea, and being pals with Kim Jong-un, despite the clear human rights violations.

Once Sinestro's mask came off, Hal should have been repulsed by him, imo.

Then, Sinestro made it personal with the Parallax stuff.

In my eyes, Hal's whole thing is about freedom. Nothing more free than being in flight, and free from gravity that weighs us down (sorry, my inner Char Aznable just slipped).

Sinestro is all about the world, according to him. "I know what's best for you, so don't get out of line."

I get that opposites can attract, but this dichotomy makes them perfect enemies.

Geoff set up their enmity perfectly during the 2005 Rebirth.

Then, Geoff jumped the shark with the doomed bromance crap.



I wish Guy was there to slap Hal upside the head for asking Sinestro that.

----------


## Frontier

> What you say makes sense if more depth had been added to their past during the run. How long did Hal know Sinestro, really? How many battles did they engage in when they were comrades? How much down time did they share?
> 
> As it is, we have to make assumptions in order to justify Hal's stance here.
> 
> Even if it were genuine, Hal knows firsthand just how depraved Sinestro is.
> 
> Who would even want to be friends with someone who quietly subjugated his own people? I am sure Hal read the book "1984", or read about Hitler & Stalin at some point before graduating high school. Hal was on Korugar, saw the abuse first hand, and then blew the whistle to the Guardians.
> 
> I would like to think Hal did not agonize too much over that.
> ...


There is a lot left unseen as far as Hal and Sinestro's relationship, at least as far as Johns' depiction of it. 

Hal, as per Secret Origins through the Johns run, had a glimpse of Sinestro at his best when he was the "Greatest Green Lantern of them all" and there is every possibility that during that period Hal might have actually believed that before Sinestro's inevitable fall.

Hal has never wavered when it came time to stop Sinestro when it counted, but that doesn't negate the fact that Hal knew Sinestro at a time when he was a hero and, ostensibly, a good man who one could never have imagined doing the things he does. 

So I think that colors a lot of their relationship as Hal tries to reconcile all that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think that angle works best between Abin & Sinestro. Being family, Abin has a built in reason to always give Sinestro the benefit of the doubt. I am sure Abin would be privy to any goodness that might exist within Sinestro.

Look at how Sinestro got the ring in the first place. He let the GL die so he could get power.

I truly love Sinestro as a pure villain. However, I just can't reconcile these attempts to show him as anything more than a manipulative, power-hungry monster.

For me, it is a disservice using Hal to show us some "softer" side of Sinestro.

With Abin dead, another GL should have been used, but not Hal.

Also, the time Geoff spent on this dysfunctional bromance should have been used to spotlight Hal's more positive relationships with Kilowog, John, Arisia, Wally, Roy, Dinah, & Oliver.

I did appreciate Barry guest starring in key issues.

----------


## Frontier

> I think that angle works best between Abin & Sinestro. Being family, Abin has a built in reason to always give Sinestro the benefit of the doubt. I am sure Abin would be privy to any goodness that might exist within Sinestro.
> 
> Look at how Sinestro got the ring in the first place. He let the GL die so he could get power.
> 
> I truly love Sinestro as a pure villain. However, I just can't reconcile these attempts to show him as anything more than a manipulative, power-hungry monster.
> 
> For me, it is a disservice using Hal to show us some "softer" side of Sinestro.
> 
> With Abin dead, another GL should have been used, but not Hal.
> ...


Sinestro mentored and trained Hal. I think that's where Johns was coming from in depicting their relationship and why Hal has complicated feelings for Sinestro, since he was coming at it as a more genuine relationship then it's usually depicted as. 

Even the shared Abin Sur connection between the two of them probably plays a part in that since it's the connection that, arguably, brought them together.

I think we saw plenty of Hal with the other Lanterns and his friends over the course of his run, though the relationship with Sinestro did get brought to the forefront in the last leg of it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Sinestro mentored and trained Hal. I think that's where Johns was coming from in depicting their relationship and why Hal has complicated feelings for Sinestro, since he was coming at it as a more genuine relationship then it's usually depicted as. 
> 
> Even the shared Abin Sur connection between the two of them probably plays a part in that since it's the connection that, arguably, brought them together.
> 
> I think we saw plenty of Hal with the other Lanterns and his friends over the course of his run, though the relationship with Sinestro did get brought to the forefront in the last leg of it.


Did Sinestro ever acknowledge that Hal did the right thing by reporting his abuse of power to the Guardians?

It seemed the whole point of the Parallax thing was for Hal suffer the same loss of reputation he did. That is very petty, and probably an example of narcissistic rage. Hal did nothing wrong. You don't punish someone for doing the right thing. And the lengths Sinestro went through to hurt Hal was pure malice.

I honestly don't see how anything could be complicated unless Sinestro at least acknowledge he was wrong for destroying Hal's reputation.

What if Hal was never stopped during any of his campaigns as Parallax?

All that damage because Sinestro was mad that Hal was a whistle-blower?

Sinestro is a very damaged person.

I think Geoff made the mistake of trying to lessen Sinestro's evil by heel turning the Guardians towards the end.

I would appreciate more insight into the past, but in the end, I think it was a mistake seeking to display any sign of affection between Hal & Sinestro.

To me, it does not ring true, and it is not a good look for either of them. It makes Hal look somewhat subservient. Hal punched out his commanding officer, and was regularly at odds with the Guardians. Hal also was known to switch jobs so being sentimental is nothing I would attribute to our hero.

I'm not sure why he'd hold on to any fond memory of Sinestro. Hal is complicated enough without the need for Sinestro.

I can see if Hal said: "Sinestro took me under his wing. We had a few laughs, beat down more than a few evildoers, but that dude was crazy AF. I had to report him for being corrupt. Then, he destroyed everything I worked for. I'm back on top, but it took time. Now, every time I see him, he's losing teeth...cuz the SOB worships evil's might."

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I do want to say: it is great to have an exchange on GL without the drama that ensues in other threads!

----------


## Johnny

> I think Geoff made the mistake of trying to lessen Sinestro's evil by heel turning the Guardians towards the end.


That's a really good point. They certainly waited to turn Sinestro into the lesser evil type by pulling that stuff with the Guardians. When Sinestro was killing them one by one in the final issue, that was clearly supposed to make you root for him. "Finally Sinestro made those corrupted evil bastards pay!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Geoff set up Sinestro to be the ultimate villain during 2005 Rebirth, and went further during the SCW.

Afterward, it seemed Geoff changed his mind, and tried to make him more sympathetic which seemed wrong to me.

I did not agree with throwing the Guardians under the bus.

Towards the end, I would look at Sinestro, activate my Bernie Mack autotune, and say: "will somebody please get this mofo some x-lax, cuz he's really fulla sh!t."

----------


## WallyWestFlash

When are we getting this back?



e30fc2cd877337028394987d7b3e76ac--jordan-green.jpg

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I never had a problem with Johns depiction of the Hal/Sinestro relationship. These are two guys that have been through so much together. Hal was Sinestro's friend, he helped Hal get over his anger and become the hero he is today. However, Hal turned on him and got him kicked out of the Corps, then sent to the Hell that is the Anti-Matter Universe. Irregardless of how justified Hal was, that betrayal of his friendship is going to really stick with him, because friendship is clearly something that's very important to him. Some small part of him is always going to feel like he should have done more to help Sinestro back to the light, rather than turn on him, and all the horrible things Sinestro has done since then are partly because of that decision.

I don't think that makes Hal weak, any more than Batman's refusal to kill Joker or Superman's belief that Luthor could reform himself make them weak. DC's heroes are supposed to be based upon hope and optimism. They are meant to represent our very best selves. If they become cynical and unwilling to see the good in people, even their villains, then they aren't really the heroes they claim to be.

None of this stops Hal, Batman or Superman from doing their best to stop these villains and despising them for their crimes, but there should always be a part of them, however small, that wants to help them find their best selves. Otherwise, what's the point? Just kill them and move on.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> When are we getting this back?
> 
> 
> 
> e30fc2cd877337028394987d7b3e76ac--jordan-green.jpg


When we get right writer on the book.

----------


## Frontier

> I never had a problem with Johns depiction of the Hal/Sinestro relationship. These are two guys that have been through so much together. Hal was Sinestro's friend, he helped Hal get over his anger and become the hero he is today. However, Hal turned on him and got him kicked out of the Corps, then sent to the Hell that is the Anti-Matter Universe. Irregardless of how justified Hal was, that betrayal of his friendship is going to really stick with him, because friendship is clearly something that's very important to him. Some small part of him is always going to feel like he should have done more to help Sinestro back to the light, rather than turn on him, and all the horrible things Sinestro has done since then are partly because of that decision.
> 
> I don't think that makes Hal weak, any more than Batman's refusal to kill Joker or Superman's belief that Luthor could reform himself make them weak. DC's heroes are supposed to be based upon hope and optimism. They are meant to represent our very best selves. If they become cynical and unwilling to see the good in people, even their villains, then they aren't really the heroes they claim to be.
> 
> None of this stops Hal, Batman or Superman from doing their best to stop these villains and despising them for their crimes, but there should always be a part of them, however small, that wants to help them find their best selves. Otherwise, what's the point? Just kill them and move on.




 :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> When we get right writer on the book.


I feel like I've been waiting years for the "right" writer on the book  :Stick Out Tongue:  

A lot of DC books seem to be getting shakeups soon, do you guys think HJGLC might get a new writer? I've never been a big fan of Venditti on the GL title and while HJGLC has been a big improvement I'm still ready for something different...

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I feel like I've been waiting years for the "right" writer on the book  
> 
> A lot of DC books seem to be getting shakeups soon, do you guys think HJGLC might get a new writer? I've never been a big fan of Venditti on the GL title and while HJGLC has been a big improvement I'm still ready for something different...


I don't think Robert Venditti will leave HJ&GLC anytime soon but who know's.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> When are we getting this back?
> 
> 
> 
> e30fc2cd877337028394987d7b3e76ac--jordan-green.jpg


Her outfit brings out my inner Duran Duran.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The classic uniform still works.

----------


## Jekyll

> 


Man do i LOVE Alex Ross!!! His stuff is GORGEOUS!

----------


## Johnny

I've never been a fan of the onesie. It's funny how the first Injustice game kind of paid tribute to it.

[IMG]https://i.*****.com/vi/Uqvv38eT3EI/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I never had a problem with Johns depiction of the Hal/Sinestro relationship. These are two guys that have been through so much together. Hal was Sinestro's friend, he helped Hal get over his anger and become the hero he is today. However, Hal turned on him and got him kicked out of the Corps, then sent to the Hell that is the Anti-Matter Universe. Irregardless of how justified Hal was, that betrayal of his friendship is going to really stick with him, because friendship is clearly something that's very important to him. Some small part of him is always going to feel like he should have done more to help Sinestro back to the light, rather than turn on him, and all the horrible things Sinestro has done since then are partly because of that decision.
> 
> I don't think that makes Hal weak, any more than Batman's refusal to kill Joker or Superman's belief that Luthor could reform himself make them weak. DC's heroes are supposed to be based upon hope and optimism. They are meant to represent our very best selves. If they become cynical and unwilling to see the good in people, even their villains, then they aren't really the heroes they claim to be.
> 
> None of this stops Hal, Batman or Superman from doing their best to stop these villains and despising them for their crimes, but there should always be a part of them, however small, that wants to help them find their best selves. Otherwise, what's the point? Just kill them and move on.


I think you articulated exactly how Sinestro feels, but that still does not justify the levels of revenge he perpetrated. I still think he's warped for feeling that way.

That basis works better if it was Hal & Barry, or Hal & Oliver....imo.

Hal has been friends with both for years. So, it would make sense if Hal struggled to do the right thing against a long time friend who went bad. I did not read the story, but I am sure Ollie felt horrible shooting Hal as Parallax during Zero Hour. In that case, we know full well the history between the two to understand.

Has it ever been determined just long long Hal worked with Sinestro?

We need some sort of chronology for how long that partnership lasted. I can't see them working together for more than a year, but I could be wrong.

In the comics, after Hall's fall from grace, Batman kept Hal on his sh!t list for years. Although Batman might be an extreme example.

I would think Bruce has fought in more battles with Hal than Sinestro ever did. It was after seeing Hal work as a hero again that Batman started to drop his guard, and view him as an ally.

I really don't think Hal should have lost any sleep over reporting Sinestro. Sinestro was the veteran officer, the GOAT in the GLC. It was only a matter of time before he was exposed. It just happened to be Hal, a guy who was chosen for being fearless....and honest....to do it.

I don't feel the need to sympathize for warped people who think their feces don't stink which is Sinestro's basic problem. I think doing so creates enabling.

I have posted myself that Hal possess a deep sense of compassion. Compassion is for those that fall on hard times (Wally & Roy), not those who abuse power (Sinestro).

The way Geoff presented Hal holding sentimental feelings for Sinestro made him look weak, especially since Sinestro refused to acknowledge his wrongdoings.

Keep in mind, that it was Geoff that presented Hal as this Alpha Male type. Had Dick Grayson asked such a question to Sinestro, I would not have thought much of it.

Has Sinestro ever apologized to Hal, or Kyle?

I don't think it is healthy for Hal, or anyone, to hold such thoughts towards someone who's caused so much pain, much less ask if the "good times" were ever really good.

If Sinestro admitted his shortcomings, and worked to be a selfless hero, then I can understand Hal being the first to give him the benefit of the doubt.

But everything Sinestro does, even if some good comes from it, is normally some act of self-preservation and ego-stroking. At his best, he was always a dirty cop.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> When are we getting this back?
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 61781

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I feel like I've been waiting years for the "right" writer on the book  
> 
> A lot of DC books seem to be getting shakeups soon, do you guys think HJGLC might get a new writer? I've never been a big fan of Venditti on the GL title and while HJGLC has been a big improvement I'm still ready for something different...


Years and years... he's dug in like a deer tick on that book.  Has any other current writer been on a book longer than he has?  Man Vendetti, move on so we can all bitch about how awful the new writer is and how stupid DC was to take you off the book already.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


As a kid in the 1980's, something about Huey Lewis reminded me of Hal.

Was it the hair, and cleft chin?

I dunno....

----------


## vartox

> Years and years... he's dug in like a deer tick on that book.  Has any other current writer been on a book longer than he has?  Man Vendetti, move on so we can all bitch about how awful the new writer is and how stupid DC was to take you off the book already.


I'm prepared for a new writer I like even less than Venditti since DC doesn't seem terribly concerned about putting anyone interesting on GLC, but at least it would be something different  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm also fully expecting Venditti to put Hal and Carol back together or at least point them in the right direction in his last arc and then for the next writer to break them up immediately because why would anything nice happen?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm prepared for a new writer I like even less than Venditti since DC doesn't seem terribly concerned about putting anyone interesting on GLC, but at least it would be something different 
> 
> I'm also fully expecting Venditti to put Hal and Carol back together or at least point them in the right direction in his last arc and then for the next writer to break them up immediately because why would anything nice happen?


Oh wow, wouldn't that be a fun final eff you to all of us if Venditti did that.  That's some Twilight Zone level crap there.  

One more jab at the man, because I'm in the mood, he's likened Hal & Carol to the Ross & Rachel of the DCU.  Yeah, Friends was hugely successful... 25 years ago!  Let it go already.  People had patience for that kinda bullchit in the 90s, but not today.  He could probably take a page out of the Flash's recent arc, Barry & Iris were split, but she was still around and he was still dealing with it.  Carol is way down on Hal's list of priorities.  But let's give Venditti some credit... he managed to write a team book without any female lead characters.  How'd he get away with that one?  Kudos to you.  Who needs dames anyway?

(woke up on the wrong side of the beanbag today)

----------


## j9ac9k

> .  But let's give Venditti some credit... he managed to write a team book without any female lead characters.  How'd he get away with that one?  Kudos to you.  Who needs dames anyway?


Not to mention that the most prominent female GL in these pages is the only one who's uniform leaves her half-naked and she never has any lines....

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Not to mention that the most prominent female GL in these pages is the only one who's uniform leaves her half-naked and she never has any lines....


Sometimes I catch myself smiling a little when I think that her mini skirt is still around.  Just like Canary's fishnet stockings... if it ain't broke.  

Yeah... three white guys and a black guy... what is this, the A-Team?

Here's another series I would sign up for and buy all the variant covers to: an all female team GL book.  Seriously no foolies.  As long as they didn't make it obvious... didn't call it something stupid like "lady lanterns" and absolutely zero percent of the marketing mentions that they're all women or makes DC sound like the saviors of feminism by publishing it... I would be all in.  Like some kind of space frontier gotta find our way back to the thing so we can stop that guy story.  F%*k it, put Carol on that team too.  She'll be the one off color lantern like Razer in GLTAS.  I would drop Hal in a second if that ever happened.  I would start my own podcast devoted entirely to that comic.  I would collect all 900 smelly Korok seeds to get my hands on the first issue.  I would get a prostate exam from the Incredible Hulk once a week just to see that chit happen in my lifetime.  Light 'em up!

----------


## Frontier

> Not to mention that the most prominent female GL in these pages is the only one who's uniform leaves her half-naked and she never has any lines....





> Sometimes I catch myself smiling a little when I think that her mini skirt is still around.  Just like Canary's fishnet stockings... if it ain't broke.


When did a mini-skirt become "half-naked"  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

Although I guess it is kind of inconsistent how much her top corset covers her body...

----------


## liwanag

dc should make brave and the bold title and have a rotating cast.

gl and sapphire
aquaman and mera
ga and black canary
the hawks

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I would totally buy a book with Carol, Bleez and Lyssa Drak. It would be insane.

The good, the bad and the crazy. lol.

----------


## vartox

> Sometimes I catch myself smiling a little when I think that her mini skirt is still around.  Just like Canary's fishnet stockings... if it ain't broke.  
> 
> Yeah... three white guys and a black guy... what is this, the A-Team?
> 
> Here's another series I would sign up for and buy all the variant covers to: an all female team GL book.  Seriously no foolies.  As long as they didn't make it obvious... didn't call it something stupid like "lady lanterns" and absolutely zero percent of the marketing mentions that they're all women or makes DC sound like the saviors of feminism by publishing it... I would be all in.  Like some kind of space frontier gotta find our way back to the thing so we can stop that guy story.  F%*k it, put Carol on that team too.  She'll be the one off color lantern like Razer in GLTAS.  I would drop Hal in a second if that ever happened.  I would start my own podcast devoted entirely to that comic.  I would collect all 900 smelly Korok seeds to get my hands on the first issue.  I would get a prostate exam from the Incredible Hulk once a week just to see that chit happen in my lifetime.  Light 'em up!


I think a book like that would be pretty cool! There's a lot of neat GL ladies who never get any screentime (or are dead............... for a book I'd say continuity be damned, bring back Laira and Boodika, and ignore whatever's going with Soranik) and a book fleshing them out would be cool. Add in Carol for a token human and maybe Bleez or Indigo-1 and you could have a great team book with a lot of personality variety.

----------


## Frontier

> I think a book like that would be pretty cool! There's a lot of neat GL ladies who never get any screentime (or are dead............... for a book I'd say continuity be damned, bring back Laira and Boodika, and ignore whatever's going with Soranik) and a book fleshing them out would be cool. Add in Carol for a token human and maybe Bleez or Indigo-1 and you could have a great team book with a lot of personality variety.


I swear Boodika made a cameo recently  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I swear Boodika made a cameo recently .


Whatever happened to Boodika, anyway? She was transformed into an Alpha Lantern, right? Were the Alpha Lanterns destroyed or simply deactivated? My memories of the final few storyarcs of Geoff Johns's run are a little fuzzy.

----------


## silly

the franchise needs to expand. seriously.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> the franchise needs to expand. seriously.


In what way? 

I think the GL titles are fun, but creatively stagnant. What elements would you like them to expand upon?

Personally, I think the interpersonal dynamics between Hal, Carol, John, Guy, Kyle, Jade, Arisia, Salaak, Kilowog, Sonanik, Simon, and Jess should be the primary focus moving forward. Sure, let's throw crazy alien baddies and cosmic threats at them, but I am more interested in seeing how these characters interact with one another and how their shared history is both making them better and holding them back. I'd like the comics to be more concerned with who these people are and what they mean to each other, rather than simply reaffirming their core personas again and again.

----------


## Elmo

I haven't read any books with Hal from Rebirth, but I was curious if his brothers Jack and James have ever appeared in the New 52 or Rebirth continuities. Anyone know?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah... three white guys and a black guy... what is this, the A-Team?




Funny enough, if you go over to the X-board, some posters would say Hal is not a white guy based on his Jewish heritage.

Some consider Kyle a POC.

Which only leaves us with.....Guy.

Sometimes the whole race thing can get ridiculous.





> Here's another series I would sign up for and buy all the variant covers to: an all female team GL book. Seriously no foolies. As long as they didn't make it obvious... didn't call it something stupid like "lady lanterns" and absolutely zero percent of the marketing mentions that they're all women or makes DC sound like the saviors of feminism by publishing it... I would be all in. Like some kind of space frontier gotta find our way back to the thing so we can stop that guy story. F%*k it, put Carol on that team too. She'll be the one off color lantern like Razer in GLTAS. I would drop Hal in a second if that ever happened. I would start my own podcast devoted entirely to that comic. I would collect all 900 smelly Korok seeds to get my hands on the first issue. I would get a prostate exam from the Incredible Hulk once a week just to see that chit happen in my lifetime. Light 'em up!


The multi-ethnic Earth-style sausage fest has worn a bit thin.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *Personally, I think the interpersonal dynamics between Hal, Carol, John, Guy, Kyle, Jade, Arisia, Salaak, Kilowog, Sonanik, Simon, and Jess should be the primary focus moving forward.* Sure, let's throw crazy alien baddies and cosmic threats at them, but *I am more interested in seeing how these characters interact with one another and how their shared history is both making them better and holding them back. I'd like the comics to be more concerned with who these people are and what they mean to each other, rather than simply reaffirming their core personas again and again.*

----------


## vartox

> I haven't read any books with Hal from Rebirth, but I was curious if his brothers Jack and James have ever appeared in the New 52 or Rebirth continuities. Anyone know?


I think the older brother Jack is dead, but Hal's younger brother Jim and his family showed up several times in Venditti's GL. He hasn't shown up in Rebirth at all though.

----------


## vartox

> In what way? 
> 
> I think the GL titles are fun, but creatively stagnant. What elements would you like them to expand upon?
> 
> Personally, I think the interpersonal dynamics between Hal, Carol, John, Guy, Kyle, Jade, Arisia, Salaak, Kilowog, Sonanik, Simon, and Jess should be the primary focus moving forward. Sure, let's throw crazy alien baddies and cosmic threats at them, but I am more interested in seeing how these characters interact with one another and how their shared history is both making them better and holding them back. I'd like the comics to be more concerned with who these people are and what they mean to each other, rather than simply reaffirming their core personas again and again.


I'd be happy to see more characters interaction. Considering four GLs are in one book it feels like we haven't gotten very much catcher interaction. Hal and Kyle chat sometimes but it isn't often that deep and I don't think we've really seem the four of them taking much until the most recent arc.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think the older brother Jack is dead, but Hal's younger brother Jim and his family showed up several times in Venditti's GL. He hasn't shown up in Rebirth at all though.


Jack should have been resurrected. IIRC, he kinda gave Hal grief over his life decisions. Jack could be a great source of conflict if Hal ever reestablished a civilian life on Earth.

Jack would be a better source of conflict than the now cliched stuff we get with Carol (before she went MIA).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Is it true the Jordan brothers were inspired by the Kennedy brothers?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think the older brother Jack is dead, but Hal's younger brother Jim and his family showed up several times in Venditti's GL. He hasn't shown up in Rebirth at all though.


I'm pretty sure Jim was referenced in rebirth.  I want to say in that issue of Flash where Hal dropped in, he was either visiting Jim or going to visit him.  But I feel like Jim and his family are alive and intact.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Funny enough, if you go over to the X-board, some posters would say Hal is not a white guy based on his Jewish heritage.
> 
> Some consider Kyle a POC.
> 
> Which only leaves us with.....Guy.
> 
> Sometimes the whole race thing can get ridiculous.


Oh it's the most ridiculous thing humans invented.  I'm sure if Guy did a 23 & me, he'd find out he's 2% native american.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh it's the most ridiculous thing humans invented.  I'm sure if Guy did a 23 & me, he'd find out he's 2% native american.


It makes these two panels even more hilarious.

----------


## vartox

> Jack should have been resurrected. IIRC, he kinda gave Hal grief over his life decisions. Jack could be a great source of conflict if Hal ever reestablished a civilian life on Earth.
> 
> Jack would be a better source of conflict than the now cliched stuff we get with Carol (before she went MIA).


I agree! Jim had been dead before Johns GL Rebirth and was resurrected with no fuss, they should have done the same to Jack. 




> I'm pretty sure Jim was referenced in rebirth.  I want to say in that issue of Flash where Hal dropped in, he was either visiting Jim or going to visit him.  But I feel like Jim and his family are alive and intact.


Jim and his family are alive, I just meant they haven't shown up.

----------


## vartox

> Is it true the Jordan brothers were inspired by the Kennedy brothers?


That's what I've heard and I wouldn't be surprised. Hal's whole family seemed oddly Kennedy-esque, he had a couple rich uncles and I think at one point Jack was a judge or a senator or something. Oddly enough we saw a ton of his extended family in the silver and bronze age but I don't think his parents were even mentioned until much later.

----------


## Johnny

Funny, I thought Hal's family was working class. At least the modern version.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> That's what I've heard and I wouldn't be surprised. Hal's whole family seemed oddly Kennedy-esque, he had a couple rich uncles and I think at one point Jack was a judge or a senator or something. Oddly enough we saw a ton of his extended family in the silver and bronze age but I don't think his parents were even mentioned until much later.


Hals brothers when first introduced were very cool and great characters. 

They were shown as a very close trio but with distinct personalities.

You had Jack who seemed to be the most ambitious . He was voted District attorney and was a leader. 
Then Hal who was more independent and a daredevil but still very respectable as a test pilot.
Then you had Jim the youngest who was treated as more of a kid and had more of a carefree personality. 

Their uncle was actually a judge and there was one story where this crook was going after the uncle, Jack and Jim who he thought was GL who had all put him away. Great story.

There was this cute recurring plot that Sue , Jim's girlfriend , was convinced Jim was really GL and Hal covering for him sometimes.

They appeared quite a few time In the beginning. So good and also very unique . You don't usually see that type of family dynamic in comics. I wish they would bring them back like that.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I haven't read any books with Hal from Rebirth, but I was curious if his brothers Jack and James have ever appeared in the New 52 or Rebirth continuities. Anyone know?


If I am remembering right, Jack & his wife were retconned into dying in Coast City, but his brother Jim and his family appeared at the end of Hal's New 52 title during the end of the DCYou era.

----------


## phantom1592

> Jack should have been resurrected. IIRC, he kinda gave Hal grief over his life decisions. Jack could be a great source of conflict if Hal ever reestablished a civilian life on Earth.
> 
> Jack would be a better source of conflict than the now cliched stuff we get with Carol (before she went MIA).


Don't really agree with that... 

Jack was always such a MINOR character. I don't remember him being interacted with at ALL post-crisis and his pre-crisis moments were few and far between. It was cool that unlike so many characters Hal was NOT an only child... but the actual character of Jack didn't really bring much to the table. 

So much about the destruction of Coast City has been disregarded... I actually like SOMETHING to have stuck. I was annoyed that they brought Jim back too... but really when they talk about 7 million people being murdered.. except for Tom, carol, Hal's brothers, the other pilots, and pretty much anyone we actually had names attached to... it kind of loses all meaning. 

Jack's fine dead.

Does anyone remember what happened with Hal's niece in the Spectre run? I had the first 8-10 issues before I lost all interest in that book. I THOUGHT she was Jim's daughter, but now it seems he has a son instead... so maybe she was Jack's. But yeah, I think that was the first time I saw mention of the brothers (and that was that they were dead). They weren't even in Emerald Dawn I think...

----------


## vartox

> Funny, I thought Hal's family was working class. At least the modern version.


They are now, but back then they seemed kind of... high society?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hal got along back then but now he'd probably be the black sheep of his family (or, I guess he is anyway...)




> Does anyone remember what happened with Hal's niece in the Spectre run? I had the first 8-10 issues before I lost all interest in that book. I THOUGHT she was Jim's daughter, but now it seems he has a son instead... so maybe she was Jack's. But yeah, I think that was the first time I saw mention of the brothers (and that was that they were dead). They weren't even in Emerald Dawn I think...


Helen was Jack's daughter, yeah. Jack didn't die in Coast City (Jim DID, but that was ignored for GL Rebirth), he died in the Spectre series when a villain named Stigmonius killed him in a car crash. Spectre Hal started taking care of Helen and she turned out to be pretty good at magic. After that book ended she was never seen again, unfortunately.  :Frown: 

I don't remember his brothers being in Emerald Dawn either. I don't think they showed up in the 80s or early 90s at all.

----------


## phantom1592

> Helen was Jack's daughter, yeah. Jack didn't die in Coast City (Jim DID, but that was ignored for GL Rebirth), he died in the Spectre series when a villain named Stigmonius killed him in a car crash. Spectre Hal started taking care of Helen and she turned out to be pretty good at magic. After that book ended she was never seen again, unfortunately. 
> 
> I don't remember his brothers being in Emerald Dawn either. I don't think they showed up in the 80s or early 90s at all.


That's right... it's been a while since I read those. It was such a weird story, I kept expecting her to be some kind of fake out... mental projection... construct or angel/demon or some metaphysical psychological thing just to pull the rug out from under Hal at some random anniversary. 

I THINK they did that with the Abin Sur 'Spirit Guide'... but again, wasn't a fan of that book

----------


## silly

might be nice if someone made a simple pedigree chart for hal.

----------


## jbmasta

> I'd be happy to see more characters interaction. Considering four GLs are in one book it feels like we haven't gotten very much catcher interaction. Hal and Kyle chat sometimes but it isn't often that deep and I don't think we've really seem the four of them taking much until the most recent arc.


I think an issue where Hal, John, Guy and Kyle just hand out doing whatever, no rings, no crisis, just four friends hanging out. A pool party would be cool, seeing the characters where they'd most fit in within that setting. John would probably be lifeguard or swimming laps. Hal at a barbecue (it fits the classic hero archetype of Hal), Guy on a sun lounger and Kyle chilling out in the pool imagine how he's going to make all the colors if he decides to recreate the scene later. Fun, banter, stories in a familiar setting. Maybe Guy comments on Kyle's brand from Soranik and it inspires a conversation about romantic regrets and Hal leaves early to finally talk to Carol.

Tom King's Batman recently had an issue where Clark and Lois went on a double date with Bruce and Selina Kyle (engaged to be married) involving superhero theme night, and an early Superman Rebirth issue was all about the Kents at the local fair. Both were really fun issues and a nice change of pace from the usual fighting bad guys or cosmic menaces.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Tom King's Batman recently had an issue where Clark and Lois went on a double date with Bruce and Selina Kyle (engaged to be married) involving superhero theme night, and an early Superman Rebirth issue was all about the Kents at the local fair. Both were really fun issues and a nice change of pace from the usual fighting bad guys or cosmic menaces.


Yeah something like that would be nice for the GLs.  I mean, I had some issue with Batman hitting Superman's fastball, but it made its point.  Those types of stories are Tom King's strength and Venditti's powerful weakness.  The last time anything like that happened in GL, it was that whole dumb "find yourself someday, Hal" bar fight issue.

----------


## Frontier

I remember some solid downtime issues in Venditti's _ X-O Manowar._ 

Or, at least, more meaningful, smaller, moments between the big fights and battles that I think you all are talking about.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Hal's brother, Jim's wedding from GL #31.

RCO031_1469393703.jpg

And this last page is hilarious. The looks on Jim's face is great.

RCO032_1469393703.jpg

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah something like that would be nice for the GLs.  I mean, I had some issue with Batman hitting Superman's fastball, but it made its point.  Those types of stories are Tom King's strength and Venditti's powerful weakness.  The last time anything like that happened in GL, it was that whole dumb "find yourself someday, Hal" bar fight issue.


I think that issue was Veditti killing time waiting for the issue 40 retool into Renegade. Those couple of issues are the last time Hal and Kilowog spent any time together.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Bendis said on Twitter he's already written some Green Lantern. Presumably, this is probably young Hal Jordan during the Silver Age sections of Man of Steel.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


"One last thing before the light goes out"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Don't really agree with that... 
> 
> Jack was always such a MINOR character. I don't remember him being interacted with at ALL post-crisis and his pre-crisis moments were few and far between. It was cool that unlike so many characters Hal was NOT an only child... but the actual character of Jack didn't really bring much to the table. 
> 
> So much about the destruction of Coast City has been disregarded... I actually like SOMETHING to have stuck. I was annoyed that they brought Jim back too... but really when they talk about 7 million people being murdered.. except for Tom, carol, Hal's brothers, the other pilots, and pretty much anyone we actually had names attached to... it kind of loses all meaning. 
> 
> Jack's fine dead.
> 
> Does anyone remember what happened with Hal's niece in the Spectre run? I had the first 8-10 issues before I lost all interest in that book. I THOUGHT she was Jim's daughter, but now it seems he has a son instead... so maybe she was Jack's. But yeah, I think that was the first time I saw mention of the brothers (and that was that they were dead). They weren't even in Emerald Dawn I think...


DC agrees more with you over me.

Still.....

Geoff went out of his way to retcon so much of Hal's back story (and sins). I don't see Jack being a big deal. 

I think some fun mileage could be squeezed from Hal being the "middle child", especially since Jack & Jim went on to function as more stable adults.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think an issue where Hal, John, Guy and Kyle just hand out doing whatever, no rings, no crisis, just four friends hanging out. A pool party would be cool, seeing the characters where they'd most fit in within that setting. John would probably be lifeguard or swimming laps. Hal at a barbecue (it fits the classic hero archetype of Hal), Guy on a sun lounger and Kyle chilling out in the pool imagine how he's going to make all the colors if he decides to recreate the scene later. Fun, banter, stories in a familiar setting. Maybe Guy comments on Kyle's brand from Soranik and it inspires a conversation about romantic regrets and Hal leaves early to finally talk to Carol.
> 
> Tom King's Batman recently had an issue where Clark and Lois went on a double date with Bruce and Selina Kyle (engaged to be married) involving superhero theme night, and an early Superman Rebirth issue was all about the Kents at the local fair. Both were really fun issues and a nice change of pace from the usual fighting bad guys or cosmic menaces.


That would work for me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I saw this image....has Wildfire & Hal ever interacted?




I can't decide if they would be fast friends, or rivals.

I can see Hal trolling Drake to get him to lighten up.

How would Drake get along with Guy?

That could go either way, too.

----------


## liwanag

> I saw this image....has Wildfire & Hal ever interacted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if they would be fast friends, or rivals.
> 
> I can see Hal trolling Drake to get him to lighten up.
> 
> ...


i can't remember hal ever interacting with the legion... maybe pol manning did?

----------


## j9ac9k

The closest Hal got to teaming up with the Legion was one crossover in the silver age with the Legion and JLA and the more current "Lightning Saga" from Meltzer's run. but I don't recall any with just Hal.

----------


## jbmasta

> That would work for me.


Or the four go bowling, a nature walk, each person chooses an activity etc. A guys night out (no pun intended), where it's Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner and Kyle Rayner being Hal, John, Guy and Kyle respectively. Alternatively some way for each of them to revisit their roots. Hal visits Ferris Air, Kyle goes to where his old apartment was to see Radu (or the building has been torn down and Kyle tries to remember things about it). It'd also work to establish what parts of the backstories are presently in canon, and set people arguing about the inconsistencies.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Or the four go bowling, a nature walk, each person chooses an activity etc. A guys night out (no pun intended), where it's Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner and Kyle Rayner being Hal, John, Guy and Kyle respectively. Alternatively some way for each of them to revisit their roots. Hal visits Ferris Air, Kyle goes to where his old apartment was to see Radu (or the building has been torn down and Kyle tries to remember things about it). It'd also work to establish what parts of the backstories are presently in canon, and set people arguing about the inconsistencies.


Writers really do need to humanize the Earth GL's stuck in space.

The thing is, during one story, two can be on a mission (the main arc) while the other two enjoy down time (the sub-arc) which could flow into the next saga.

This book should read like peak era X-Men & Legion of Superheroes.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Look at that beautiful Alan Davis art.

Has he ever been part of a GL creative team?

With a competent writer, we'd enjoy a classic run, for sure.

Davis clearly understands the importance of Hal's hair.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of Hal's hair....

Would it be in bad taste if it was discovered that Harold Jordan of the Crime Syndicate was a barber or hair designer before getting his evil ring?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


This was from GL#20, wasn't it?  Or close to it?  Yeah.... I really wish I had stopped reading GL after Johns' final issue.  Not because Johns was such an amazing writer, but just because... well, anyway, it's been a long time.

----------


## Frontier

> This was from GL#20, wasn't it?  Or close to it?  Yeah.... I really wish I had stopped reading GL after Johns' final issue.  Not because Johns was such an amazing writer, but just because... well, anyway, it's been a long time.


Actually, it was wayyyyyy before that issue.

It was the first arc of the New 52 run if I recall correctly.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> This was from GL#20, wasn't it?  Or close to it?  Yeah.... I really wish I had stopped reading GL after Johns' final issue.  Not because Johns was such an amazing writer, but just because... well, anyway, it's been a long time.


From GL #4 I believe. The first story arc when Hal and Sinestro went to Korugar to free them from the Sinestro Corps. Pretty good story actually. Issue 20 was that huge, final Geoff Johns GL issue.

Yea I didn't care for Venditti either. Gave him 10 issues but dropped by issue #31. That whole the well is running out and every time the lanterns use their rings it kills the universe, a very not subtle global warming "metaphor", completely turned me off.
He has gotten way better in Rebirth though. Probably got a good talking to from Johns when he was making his rounds to all the books putting together Rebirth.

----------


## NeathBlue

> The closest Hal got to teaming up with the Legion was one crossover in the silver age with the Legion and JLA and the more current "Lightning Saga" from Meltzer's run. but I don't recall any with just Hal.



CA31E6F1-2614-4773-8ED6-F9CD4E87BB85.jpg

This is the one I think you mean...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> 


is that major disaster and count vertigo?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Untethered from past and current continuity?  Well, where's the challenge in that?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Actually, it was wayyyyyy before that issue.
> 
> It was the first arc of the New 52 run if I recall correctly.


The first and last arc of new52 under Johns... right?  Maybe I gotta go back and reread some things.  This was a big story that saw Hal and Carol separated by circumstance then eventually reunited in #20... briefly.  But whatever, at GJ's worst he was better than Venditti's best.

IMO.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

January sales.... not so good.

----------


## Frontier

> The first and last arc of new52 under Johns... right?  Maybe I gotta go back and reread some things.  This was a big story that saw Hal and Carol separated by circumstance then eventually reunited in #20... briefly.  But whatever, at GJ's worst he was better than Venditti's best.
> 
> IMO.


I'm pretty sure that was when Hal and Sinestro were behind held by the Yellows on Korugar, way before the final arc.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm pretty sure that was when Hal and Sinestro were behind held by the Yellows on Korugar, way before the final arc.


At some point in my head, it all falls into 2 categories... before issue 20 and after.  So I will defer on this one.

----------


## Johnny

> January sales.... not so good.


Well what did you expect, they're not going to go up, they will be in freefall until DC does something "drastic" about it. And you know GL fans love those.

I just saw the numbers. Aquaman sold better than one of the GLs issues. lol

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well what did you expect, they're not going to go up, they will be in freefall until DC does something "drastic" about it. And you know GL fans love those.
> 
> I just saw the numbers. Aquaman sold better than one of the GLs issues. lol


Yeah GLs is tanking.  At the very least, it has to go to monthly if not totally retooled.  But one thing that I think was well deserved was Flash actually went up.  It's a good series in the middle of a nice run.

What's really gnawing at me is how Harley Quinn outsells HJ.  What the hell....

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Oh and Damage only sold 37K?  Come on people, what did I tell you?  If we all go out and buy like 10 - 20 copies of that book, maybe Venditti will be inspired to walk away from Hal and concentrate on Damage.  Let's go!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Well what did you expect, they're not going to go up, they will be in freefall until DC does something "drastic" about it. And you know GL fans love that time.
> 
> I just saw the numbers. Aquaman sold better than one of the GLs issues. lol


I'm surprised GLs sold so decently for this long.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Oh and Damage only sold 37K?  Come on people, what did I tell you?  If we all go out and buy like 10 - 20 copies of that book, maybe Venditti will be inspired to walk away from Hal and concentrate on Damage.  Let's go!


I'm hearing Silencer did even worse. Didio and Lee strike again. Reminded me a lot of new 52. I hope they continue to stay far away from the main DCU.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/

Here is previews for #38.

----------


## Johnny

> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/
> 
> Here is previews for #38.


Kyle's missing his NIN shirt, but Hal is still dressed like someone's father so it's all good.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Kyle's missing his NIN shirt, but Hal is still dressed like someone's father so it's all good.


I don't think EVS would draw him any other way.  What would you like Hal or any of them to wear as civilians?  Hugo Bass?  Calvin Klein.  Isaac Mizerati (not sure about the spelling)

----------


## Johnny

They're okay the way they are. Hal would be wearing his father's jacket, Kyle is a young guy so he would likely be in touch with modern trends, Guy was a football player and gym teacher, so I do imagine him wearing his old letterman jackets, I picture John as the one with a more exquisite taste in clothing.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> They're okay the way they are. Hal would be wearing his father's jacket, Kyle is a young guy so he would likely be in touch with modern trends, Guy was a football player and gym teacher, so I do imagine him wearing his old letterman jackets, I picture John as the one with a more exquisite taste in clothing.


Maybe, Hal should switch to polo shirts rather than button down shirts.  Even Guy should outgrow letterman jackets.  Please.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Maybe, Hal should switch to polo shirts rather than button down shirts.  Even Guy should outgrow letterman jackets.  Please.


The reason we read these comics is because we don't outgrow anything.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm hearing Silencer did even worse. Didio and Lee strike again. Reminded me a lot of new 52. I hope they continue to stay far away from the main DCU.


Yes, I think it was at 30K, but it released on the 31st so there may be more sales in Feb.

----------


## Johnny

> Maybe, Hal should switch to polo shirts rather than button down shirts.  Even Guy should outgrow letterman jackets.  Please.


I agree about Hal, considering how much time he seems to be spending on his hair, maybe he should rethink his wardrobe a bit. Guy's letterman jackets suit him perfectly though. He's the exact type of grown adult who would still be wearing a letterman jacket. lol

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> I agree about Hal, considering how much time he seems to be spending on his hair, maybe he should rethink his wardrobe a bit. Guy's letterman jackets suit him perfectly though. He's the exact type of grown adult who would still be wearing a letterman jacket. lol


Guy is more likely to go with the motorcycle jacket than letterman jacket.

----------


## Johnny

Eh, I'm fine with that.

----------


## Elmo

I just re-read the Darkseid War tie in featuring Hal for the 50th time...I love love love that issue. One of the best Hal stories from the New 52, imo.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

[QUOTE=Johnny;3447156]Eh, I'm fine with that.


I think that is a cool alien.  I don't know why everyone wants Hal to go back to earth.  I like the science fiction aspects and this is only DC book in space.  They just need to show more down time as a secondary story like someone said earlier.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/
> 
> Here is previews for #38.


YES!!! Thank you!!

Been waiting for this issue with the great for Ethan Van Sciver forever.

Also that is great Hal and Kyle sitting down with Zod for dinner.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I agree about Hal, considering how much time he seems to be spending on his hair, maybe he should rethink his wardrobe a bit. Guy's letterman jackets suit him perfectly though. He's the exact type of grown adult who would still be wearing a letterman jacket. lol


But Hal's hair is like his thing, just like his jacket. You can never take those away. lol.

Attachment 61979


d74915c3d20d798b106c818f8ce49f97.jpg

----------


## SJNeal

> I just saw the numbers. Aquaman sold better than one of the GLs issues. lol


As it should.  _Aquaman_ is the superior book, by far.   :Smile:

----------


## vartox

> Speaking of Hal's hair....
> 
> Would it be in bad taste if it was discovered that Harold Jordan of the Crime Syndicate was a barber or hair designer before getting his evil ring?


I'd be okay with it.




> I don't know why everyone wants Hal to go back to earth.  I like the science fiction aspects and this is only DC book in space.  They just need to show more down time as a secondary story like someone said earlier.


Personally I'd like to see Hal on earth again because typically Earth = supporting cast. When he goes into space writers seem to think supporting casts are no longer important for some reason. In HJGLC Guy, John and Kyle are treated like co-leads rather than support and characters who SHOULD be supporting in a GLC book like Kilowog, Arisia, Iolande or Salaak just to name a very few get no lines. I guess Soranik would have counted but she's been gone for nearly 15 issues and she'll probably be an antagonist when (if?) she returns.

More downtime would definitely help. I'm tired of all action all the time.

----------


## vartox

About Hal's appearance his hair is probably his most important feature and of course the jacket is signature too. I wouldn't mind if artists dressed him a little more attractively under the jacket though, Hal definitely knows he's handsome and I don't think he'd downplay that  :Smile:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Just in time for Valentines day. Love the 60's style and color. And of course there's Hal's jacket.


tumblr_p2vydmxJFQ1wltacyo3_1280.jpg

----------


## jbmasta

> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/
> 
> Here is previews for #38.


A link to The Omega Men, fantastic.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> A link to The Omega Men, fantastic.


Wait Omega Men?

----------


## jbmasta

> Wait Omega Men?


Tomar-Re's failed mission to save Krypton was to deliver Stellarium, a substance that would reinforce the broken core. Stellarium can only be found in the Vega System, and becomes highly relevant in Tom King's Omega Men series.

----------


## Elmo

> Tomar-Re's failed mission to save Krypton was to deliver Stellarium, a substance that would reinforce the broken core. Stellarium can only be found in the Vega System, and becomes highly relevant in Tom King's Omega Men series.


Between this and Scrapps showing up in Green Lanterns I'm just longing for another Omega Men series

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Tomar-Re's failed mission to save Krypton was to deliver Stellarium, a substance that would reinforce the broken core. Stellarium can only be found in the Vega System, and becomes highly relevant in Tom King's Omega Men series.


Last thing i remember about Tom King Omega Men series is after read few pages and see Carol and Kyle like WTF. I threw away the book and burned it end of story.

----------


## dreyga2000

> Last thing i remember about Tom King Omega Men series is after read few pages and see Carol and Kyle like WTF. I threw away the book and burned it end of story.


Were they still together in that series???

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Were they still together in that series???


Don't Know Don't Care

----------


## vartox

> Were they still together in that series???


At the beginning, but we never see them together and Kyle ends up sleeping with Princess Kalista so I assume he wasn't going back to Carol after Omega Men  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm happy with never mentioning that pairing in a comic again.

----------


## vartox

On a better subject there's a short new interview for Green Lantern Earth One! https://www.themarysue.com/corinna-b...green-lantern/






> Bechko: Somehow the story just always seemed like it was Jordan’s. But aside from that, we wanted to use a very well-known Lantern so that people who were only vaguely aware of the characters wouldn’t be too confused by an unfamiliar name.





> Bechko: I hope they’ll like him and want to read more about him! Other than that, I hope they recognize that he’s heroic because of the choices he makes, not because of any innate or inborn trait. You often hear people saying things along the lines of “somebody do something!” whenever there’s a crisis, be it a dog that needs rescuing or a climate that needs stabilizing. And yet, we are all “somebody.” For me, the whole point of reading about heroes is to feel like I, too, am a person who can hope for a better tomorrow as well as work to make it happen.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> At the beginning, but we never see them together and Kyle ends up sleeping with Princess Kalista so I assume he wasn't going back to Carol after Omega Men  I'm happy with never mentioning that pairing in a comic again.


Glad to hear it and thank you

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Last thing i remember about Tom King Omega Men series is after read few pages and see Carol and Kyle like WTF. I threw away the book and burned it end of story.


Old wounds here.  I was a huge Kyle fan going back to the beginning, but once this Carol schitt happened I didn't want to see that guy appear in a single panel anymore.  It probably ruined Omega Men for me which I hear is supposed to be a really good story.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/
> 
> Here is previews for #38.


This reminded me of the Austin Powers bit where Dr Evil had dinner with Austin and Scott was like "what are you, feeding him?  Why don't you just kill him?  I got a gun in my room.  I'll go get it, shoot him in the head, bam, done."

Dr Evil - "You just don't get it, Scott"

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Attachment 61973
> 
> This is the one I think you mean...


On a side note, it was awesome that some version of Superman had ties to all three teams.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> http://www.multiversitycomics.com/pr...nd-the-glc-38/
> 
> Here is previews for #38.


Oh, snap!

For a long time, I have longed for a surviving Kryptonian to talk about Tomar-Re.

We know he did his best to save Krypton, but (rational or not) someone must have a bone to pick with him, and the GLC.

Could the Guardians have done more?

It would make sense that some survivor would have some sort of mad-on for the GLC.

But damn....did it have to be mean-arse Ursa?

Stuff like this is what makes a shared universe awesome.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Kyle's missing his NIN shirt, but Hal is still dressed like someone's father so it's all good.


I always felt that's how Martin Jordan dressed.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They're okay the way they are. Hal would be wearing his father's jacket, Kyle is a young guy so he would likely be in touch with modern trends, Guy was a football player and gym teacher, so I do imagine him wearing his old letterman jackets, I picture John as the one with a more exquisite taste in clothing.


Idunno, between being an architect, and a former Marine, I don't see John spending too time on his wardrobe....unless he was dating Vixen.

Hal should have said....you want a guy dressed like that as a member of the GLC?!




I think only Phantom Girl & Pulsar Stargrave can rock 70s gear.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Oh, snap!
> 
> For a long time, I have longed for a surviving Kryptonian to talk about Tomar-Re.
> 
> We know he did his best to save Krypton, but (rational or not) someone must have a bone to pick with him, and the GLC.
> 
> Could the Guardians have done more?
> 
> It would make sense that some survivor would have some sort of mad-on for the GLC.
> ...


That's what I call good writing and Vendetti should get credit for making that awesome connection between the different corners of the DCU that most people would not even think of.

Also as I love to point out , yet another crossover between Superman and GL that has been popping up so much recently.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Omega Men first appeared in Green Lantern, so they should show up here, eventually.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Oh, snap!
> 
> For a long time, I have longed for a surviving Kryptonian to talk about Tomar-Re.
> 
> We know he did his best to save Krypton, but (rational or not) someone must have a bone to pick with him, and the GLC.
> 
> Could the Guardians have done more?
> 
> It would make sense that some survivor would have some sort of mad-on for the GLC.
> ...


Well based on the preview, it seems like a rehash of the old villain trope of blaming the hero for not saving them.  But it could turn out to be something more interesting.  I'd say the angle should be that either the guardians or tomar or both deliberately let Krypton be destroyed because they knew if those Kryptonians ever went out into the galaxy and all turned into Supermen, they'd end up f&%kin up some chitt.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *That's what I call good writing and Vendetti should get credit for making that awesome connection between the different corners of the DCU that most people would not even think of.*
> 
> Also as I love to point out , yet another crossover between Superman and GL that has been popping up so much recently.


Yes, indeed!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well based on the preview, it seems like a rehash of the old villain trope of blaming the hero for not saving them.  But it could turn out to be something more interesting.  I'd say the angle should be that either the guardians or tomar or both deliberately let Krypton be destroyed because they knew if those Kryptonians ever went out into the galaxy and all turned into Supermen, they'd end up f&%kin up some chitt.


Well....we all know Zod & crew are full of manure. They are fascist by nature (cosmic rap crew?). 

In the real world, people often hold an unfavorable & unrealistic view of law enforcement, especially in recent years. Without knowing the full details, it does make sense for someone to question the GLC over the destruction of Krypton.

You throw Zod's crew in the mix, naturally they will use it as an excuse just to push their weight around.

I actually enjoy when villains take a somewhat legitimate grievance, and use it to justify their evil actions. 

I agree with you that it would be interesting if someone wanted Krypton destroyed to avoid a world of super-beings, but then you still have Daxam.

Although lead metal might be easier to come by, than Kryptonite, but that is another story.

This story can go in several directions.

----------


## liwanag

i came late to the discussion...

how are january sales now? how is hjglc and gl doing?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Not so good. Continuing to drop.

Hal Jordan is in the upper 20's. around 28k.

Green Lanterns is in the mid to lower 20's. 23k-25k.

----------


## HAN9000

I'm a little disturbed with the description of the Earth One Green Lantern. The writers said that Hal was not chosen in this universe. And he was more like a everyman character... That sounds more like Kyle to me. I've always consider Hal as the kind of person born to be a hero, while Kyle is the everyman got lucky and won the lottery.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Comic Book Addict

Just read today's issue of Hal Jordan and the GL Corps. Hal's a freaking hero. In this issue alone, he had multiple "Captain America" moments, where I stopped and thought, "damn, now that's a hero." Cool ending, interested to see where it goes.

----------


## Johnny

> Just read today's issue of Hal Jordan and the GL Corps. Hal's a freaking hero. In this issue alone, he had multiple "Captain America" moments, where I stopped and thought, "damn, now that's a hero." Cool ending, interested to see where it goes.


And in typical Hal style, he never broke the bravado. This issue was a good example of Hal being confident without being overly arrogant.

----------


## Comic Book Addict

> And in typical Hal style, he never broke the bravado. This issue was a good example of Hal being confident without being overly arrogant.


Exactly, which is why I liked it so much.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Holy crap!!! This issue was awesome. Loved it. Another reminder why this is my favorite series.

Favorite moments.

The dinner with Zod was pretty good. Good character moments. Although I think they could have gone deeper with it and done more.

Favorite moment of the book. Hal recalls his ring with his willpower, reciting his oath, and it blasts through Eradicators head. I got chills. 

Hal saving Kyle leaving himself behind. Great heroic moment and was really nice.

Kyle's new costume was cool but why did he get a new one? Why didn't he just get his regular one?

Also why is he reacting so surprised by using Hal's ring? i know it's unique cuz Hal made it himself but still it's just a ring.

I love Van Sciver but I felt like he wasn't on top of his game here. Maybe it's the inker.

Reading this comic got me hyped and made my day today.

Anyways, amazing issue. 10/10.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Holy crap!!! This issue was awesome. Loved it. Another reminder why this is my favorite series.
> 
> Favorite moments.
> 
> The dinner with Zod was pretty good. Good character moments. Although I think they could have gone deeper with it and done more.
> 
> Favorite moment of the book. Hal recalls his ring with his willpower, reciting his oath, and it blasts through Eradicators head. I got chills. 
> 
> Hal saving Kyle leaving himself behind. Great heroic moment and was really nice.
> ...


Because Hal's ring it's a pure of willpower and Hal willpower is the strongest among all willpower in the universe so basically it's a Ion.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Comic Book Addict

That right there is a hero.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Not so good. Continuing to drop.
> 
> Hal Jordan is in the upper 20's. around 28k.
> 
> Green Lanterns is in the mid to lower 20's. 23k-25k.


GL books need a new direction soon, this was a fun era, but in the current industry, things have to be changed up after a while.

----------


## j9ac9k

I don't actually get why Hal stayed. He wasn't covering Kyle's escape or  accomplishing some other task.  He could have flown them both away, no?

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't actually get why Hal stayed. He wasn't covering Kyle's escape or  accomplishing some other task.  He could have flown them both away, no?


Me neither... That's just a stiff way to show heroism.

----------


## vartox

> I don't actually get why Hal stayed. He wasn't covering Kyle's escape or  accomplishing some other task.  He could have flown them both away, no?


I'm guessing he wants to investigate what Zod is doing with the crystals more and maybe retrieve Kyle's ring. Or he didn't think both of them could make it out unnoticed.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I don't actually get why Hal stayed. He wasn't covering Kyle's escape or  accomplishing some other task.  He could have flown them both away, no?


1.He is Hal Jordan he's not gonna run and he's a Green Lantern they don't run.

2.Hal know Kyle need the ring more than him.

3.He's not finish with Zod yet.

RCO019.jpg

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hal will not sit back, and watch people suffer. If he has to go through hell in order for others not to....then so be it. This has been a consistent trait for decades.

The simplicity of Hal's heroism is beautiful, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 1.He is Hal Jordan he's not gonna run and he's a Green Lantern they don't run.
> 
> 2.Hal know Kyle need the ring more than him.
> 
> 3.He's not finish with Zod yet.
> 
> RCO019.jpg


In the real world, Hal Jordan & Bernie Mack (RIP) would have gotten along quite well.

----------


## j9ac9k

Okay - I buy your guys' reasoning for Hal staying behind.  His "take me to your leader" line seemed at first to me that he was just raising a white flag since he was defenseless, but I am also thinking now that Hal actually intended to be captured and has something in mind.  Good thing we only have to wait two weeks to find out  :Smile: 

I'm also sure there's a reason there are four Kryptonians and "Four Corpsmen" ... I wonder who will end up facing off with whom? (Actually I really hope Venditti doesn't do that and we can see the "other Corpsmen" in action.)

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Okay - I buy your guys' reasoning for Hal staying behind.  His "take me to your leader" line seemed at first to me that he was just raising a white flag since he was defenseless, but I am also thinking now that Hal actually intended to be captured and has something in mind.  Good thing we only have to wait two weeks to find out 
> 
> I'm also sure there's a reason there are four Kryptonians and "Four Corpsmen" ... I wonder who will end up facing off with whom? (Actually I really hope Venditti doesn't do that and we can see the "other Corpsmen" in action.)


You can hope in one hand and crap in the other, then see which one gets filled first.

----------


## liwanag

mrumseys review of hjglc 38.

http://www.blogofoa.com/2018/02/hal-...38-review.html

----------


## liwanag

hal is "dc's sci-fi leading man"

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ng-man-1084639

----------


## Johnny

> hal is "dc's sci-fi leading man"
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ng-man-1084639


First time I've heard anyone describe Hal like that. And probably the last.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> hal is "dc's sci-fi leading man"
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ng-man-1084639


I don't know..... do they really have to crap all over the stuff from continuity so much?  Yeah the oath is silly, but who are you to tell us that?

----------


## AimToTheStar

Variant cover for Hal Jordan and GLC #40 by Tyler Kirkham.

hal-jordan-40-Tyler-Kirkham-600x911.jpg

It seems Guy is the next victim.

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't know..... do they really have to crap all over the stuff from continuity so much?  Yeah the oath is silly, but who are you to tell us that?


Yeah... I don't even find it very silly. There are two main ways I've seen it done before. 1) It's a very special oath that reminds him of what his purpose is that he never wants to forget. It's a core belief system that makes him who he is... and 2) It's an activation code that verbally turns on the lantern for recharging. It's a technological thing that's like complaining about having to enter a PIN number to get your money out of an ATM machine... 

Both work and neither is really 'silly', especially in the grand scheme of Superhero comics. There are a lot more 'arbitrary' things in the books that are sillier than that.

I also see too much crap thrown on his 'being chosen' as opposed to an 'everyman'. Hal was the perfect man for the job based on Abin Sur's instructions. AT THAT TIME... He wasn't BORN the perfect hero, but all the decisions that he made in his life from childhood to adulthood had honed him into exactly who Abin wanted him to be. 

I wish that was focused more on. He wasn't born without fear or perfectly honest... He was brave and honest through years of choosing to be brave and honest. His 'heroes journey' didn't begin with the ring. That was already going on.

----------


## jbmasta

It's not the first time Hal has evacuated Kyle from a situation while staying behind. In the second issue of Convergence Green Lantern/Parallax Hallax flies Kyle out of the city opposing their own.

----------


## HAN9000

> First time I've heard anyone describe Hal like that. And probably the last.


The concept of Green Lantern, I mean Hal's Green Lantern in Silver Age, was born from people's fantasy of aerospace. So I think he truly is DC's Sci-Fi leading man. The problem is most of the comic writers are incapable of delivering a science fiction hard enough. I'm really looking forward to what they can do.
But I'm not very fond of their modification of the corps.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I don't know..... do they really have to crap all over the stuff from continuity so much?  Yeah the oath is silly, but who are you to tell us that?


Firstly, they didn't say "silly," but I thought they did a good job of explaining their process of approaching the book and concept for a short interview.  You can certainly disagree with their choices, but they were hired by DC to write a book and allowed to do it in their style - that's who they are.




> I also see too much crap thrown on his 'being chosen' as opposed to an 'everyman'. Hal was the perfect man for the job based on Abin Sur's instructions. AT THAT TIME... He wasn't BORN the perfect hero, but all the decisions that he made in his life from childhood to adulthood had honed him into exactly who Abin wanted him to be. 
> 
> I wish that was focused more on. He wasn't born without fear or perfectly honest... He was brave and honest through years of choosing to be brave and honest. His 'heroes journey' didn't begin with the ring. That was already going on.


I absolutely agree with that 100%.  I always hate the trope in movies where the hero is "The Chosen One" or "the one foretold in somesuch prophecy."  Hal was selected because of the kind of man he was, not because of destiny or simply being born.  It's too bad the GL movie didn't take off or there'd be a "Coast City" show right now showing how Hal became a hero all on his own before he even got the ring.

----------


## Johnny

> It's too bad the GL movie didn't take off or there'd be a "Coast City" show right now showing how Hal became a hero all on his own before he even got the ring.


I don't think GL is meant for TV, unless it's on HBO I suppose. I guess a miniseries could work, but I don't really think Hal is like Bruce or Clark where you can see his origin story develop for a few seasons prior to getting the ring. Even in The Flash they hardly spent any time before putting Barry in the suit.

But you know what, given we now have a freaking show about Superman's grandfather, who's to say a show about pre-GL Hal Jordan can't be done. I'm just curious to see how.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I don't think GL is meant for TV, unless it's on HBO I suppose. I guess a miniseries could work, but I don't really think Hal is like Bruce or Clark where you can see his origin story develop for a few seasons prior to getting the ring. Even in The Flash they hardly spent any time before putting Barry in the suit.
> 
> But you know what, given we now have a freaking show about Superman's grandfather, who's to say a show about pre-GL Hal Jordan can't be done. I'm just curious to see how.


Oh, I can_ totally_ see it - and being as this is before Hal gets a ring, you don't have to break the SFX bank.  I see it a cross between "Top Gun" and "X-Files."  We'd see Hal going through all his issues as a young rebellious fighter pilot, etc. still fearless, but much more reckless - here we'd see the cockiness that becomes tempered with age.  Mix in the stuff with his father and a restlessness about pushing boundaries, then open up his world by throwing in random Area 51 type alien shenanigans, (roll it out over several seasons the way "Smallville" and "Gotham" took a bit of time before going full-on comic booky) maybe with the GL movie version of Waller where the government is involved, etc. where we'd see Hal hone the "honesty" part of his character with all the alien government cover-up stuff.  And of course you'd have Carol and her dad, Hector and Tom etc... I imagine possibly in the third season there'd be a cameo by Abin Sur....

And that's just off the top of my head, but yeah, now I wish it had happened....  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

I think the Trinity can probably afford prequel shows, or multiple prequel shows, because they're the Trinity but I think even if Green Lantern and Hal became a an A-List name we wouldn't be getting some kind of origin/prequel show. 

I mean, I don't see anyone watching a Central City show without The Flash. 

Although they did try to do one with Aquaman, but that never went far.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I think a lot of mileage could be squeezed out the Jordan brothers (and how different they are). You have plenty drama if you throw in the tragic death of Martin Jordan, and health issues with Jessica Jordan. I can see a lot of conflict between Jack & Hal, with Jim caught in the middle. You also have the drama with Poppa Ferris feeling guilty, and Hal's doomed first stint in the Air Force.

It might be a bit of shark jumping, but I am sure writers can have a joint venture between the Air Force, and the Marines. Hal has to fly a sharp shooter named John Stewart on a mission. I can see an episode where Hal runs into cop named Guy Gardner.

I think I covered family drama, military drama, cop drama, and we still have drama to explore with Carol.

I think writers can squeeze at least three good seasons before Abin crash lands on Earth.

----------


## Frontier

Why would we want to turn Green Lantern into a typical TV drama  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Elmo

Isamot Kol TV show

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Why would we want to turn Green Lantern into a typical TV drama ?


I thought we just throwing stuff on the wall, and see what could stick.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Firstly, they didn't say "silly," but I thought they did a good job of explaining their process of approaching the book and concept for a short interview.  You can certainly disagree with their choices, but they were hired by DC to write a book and allowed to do it in their style - that's who they are


I wasn't quoting them when I said "silly", that was just my impression.  They seemed a little too dismissive of certain core GL themes for my taste is all.  I think it is also important to remember that I'm an cynical asshole so try not to take anything I say seriously.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I think a lot of mileage could be squeezed out the Jordan brothers (and how different they are). You have plenty drama if you throw in the tragic death of Martin Jordan, and health issues with Jessica Jordan. I can see a lot of conflict between Jack & Hal, with Jim caught in the middle. You also have the drama with Poppa Ferris feeling guilty, and Hal's doomed first stint in the Air Force.
> 
> It might be a bit of shark jumping, but I am sure writers can have a joint venture between the Air Force, and the Marines. Hal has to fly a sharp shooter named John Stewart on a mission. I can see an episode where Hal runs into cop named Guy Gardner.
> 
> I think I covered family drama, military drama, cop drama, and we still have drama to explore with Carol.
> 
> I think writers can squeeze at least three good seasons before Abin crash lands on Earth.


Great ideas. I think the Jordan family, and especially the Jordan brothers, are very interesting and would love if they brought them back in the comics but would totally watch this show as well. 

Plus I love military and police themes, (When Hollywood is not making them predictably "eeeeevviilll" like they always do) so that part of your idea I would be down for as well.

Carol as well you could do the whole thing that  Johns did in Secret Origin with Hal and Carol's fathers friendship and Hal blaming Carol's father for his father's death and all that.

Way better than Superman's grandfather and all that stuff they are really reaching for. Do it WB. Do it now!!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I wasn't quoting them when I said "silly", that was just my impression.  They seemed a little too dismissive of certain core GL themes for my taste is all.  I think it is also important to remember that I'm an cynical asshole so try not to take anything I say seriously.


That's what's rubbing me the wrong way as well. I was initially hyped for this but the more I hear about it, especially interviews with the writer the more I think this will suck for Hal/GL fans.

It's a bad sign when the writers are not just dismissive of the source material but when they call the ideas and parts of the franchise, like the oath, silly that does not sound like the writer even LIKES the product they are working on.

Situations like this, which we have seen way too often in super hero stuff, often turns out something that is the product in name only.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That's what's rubbing me the wrong way as well. I was initially hyped for this but the more I hear about it, especially interviews with the writer the more I think this will suck for Hal/GL fans.
> 
> It's a bad sign when the writers are not just dismissive of the source material but when they call the ideas and parts of the franchise, like the oath, silly that does not sound like the writer even LIKES the product they are working on.
> 
> Situations like this, which we have seen way too often in super hero stuff, often turns out something that is the product in name only.


I know, right!  I was super excited for this.  Maybe I should still be, but this kind of stuff just makes me nervous.  Who knows, this could all just be paranoia and it turns out to be a killer book.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I wasn't quoting them when I said "silly", that was just my impression.  They seemed a little too dismissive of certain core GL themes for my taste is all.  I think it is also important to remember that I'm an cynical asshole so try not to take anything I say seriously.


Oh, I think I get it - I'm as trepidatious about adaptations (and that's what this is) as much as the next fan when it comes to the things we think are important and don't want to see changed.  But part of the fun of an adaptation is that writers from different backgrounds get their crack at it and get to approach the source material in a different way, giving us something possibly new and refreshing that might work back into the mainstream version.  

For me, I was not thrilled with them describing this Hal as an "everyman."  To me, Hal being an exceptional person is more important to the GL concept than the oath per se, (I always thought the yellow weakness was "silly" and when a writer thought so, it was removed) but I am still hopeful that they'll show Hal in a heroic light even if their conception starts from a different place.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## phantom1592

> But you know what, given we now have a freaking show about Superman's grandfather, who's to say a show about pre-GL Hal Jordan can't be done. I'm just curious to see how.


yeah... That was my first thought too. We now have Gotham with no Batman, and a Krypton 2 generations before Superman. Two ideas I was totally dismissive of, so who knows what will sell anymore.

----------


## j9ac9k

> yeah... That was my first thought too. We now have Gotham with no Batman, and a Krypton 2 generations before Superman. Two ideas I was totally dismissive of, so who knows what will sell anymore.


There's no way it would unless the GLC movie becomes a major hit.  This whole thing started with me saying that_ if_ the Reynolds movie had been a big hit, we'd be seeing a "Coast City" show now - kinda tongue-in-cheek, so this is all for gits and shiggles...

----------


## silly

> Oh, I can_ totally_ see it - and being as this is before Hal gets a ring, you don't have to break the SFX bank.  I see it a cross between "Top Gun" and "X-Files."  We'd see Hal going through all his issues as a young rebellious fighter pilot, etc. still fearless, but much more reckless - here we'd see the cockiness that becomes tempered with age.  Mix in the stuff with his father and a restlessness about pushing boundaries, then open up his world by throwing in random Area 51 type alien shenanigans, (roll it out over several seasons the way "Smallville" and "Gotham" took a bit of time before going full-on comic booky) maybe with the GL movie version of Waller where the government is involved, etc. where we'd see Hal hone the "honesty" part of his character with all the alien government cover-up stuff.  And of course you'd have Carol and her dad, Hector and Tom etc... I imagine possibly in the third season there'd be a cameo by Abin Sur....
> 
> And that's just off the top of my head, but yeah, now I wish it had happened....


totally like this idea.

put some alien cover up conspiracy in coast city, put the jordan brothers in the middle of it, and ferris aircraft.

imagine a young black hand doing macabre stuff in coast city.

----------


## Jekyll

> totally like this idea.
> 
> put some alien cover up conspiracy in coast city, put the jordan brothers in the middle of it, and ferris aircraft.
> 
> imagine a young black hand doing macabre stuff in coast city.


Yeah that would be awesome! Way better than any of the prequels they have going or planned right now.

----------


## Johnny

Apparently Goldface could be making a comeback? lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfUN3ORn...robertvenditti

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Apparently Goldface could be making a comeback? lol
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfUN3ORn...robertvenditti


Who is Goldface?

----------


## NeathBlue

> Apparently Goldface could be making a comeback? lol
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfUN3ORn...robertvenditti


50A7182E-B1D2-4121-9B2B-67689F4E8AB4.jpg

Think this was the first time I seen him.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 50A7182E-B1D2-4121-9B2B-67689F4E8AB4.jpg
> 
> Think this was the first time I seen him.


So is He like alien or something?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I thought he was a Flash villain. I remember reading him later in Barry's run after Barry killed Thawne and all that. Infantino was back on the book iirc.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Elmo

> So is He like alien or something?


Nah

old school 60s GL villain . strong guy with gold metal skin

he later reforms during geoff johns' flash run

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Great ideas. I think the Jordan family, and especially the Jordan brothers, are very interesting and would love if they brought them back in the comics but would totally watch this show as well. 
> 
> Plus I love military and police themes, (When Hollywood is not making them predictably "eeeeevviilll" like they always do) so that part of your idea I would be down for as well.
> 
> Carol as well you could do the whole thing that  Johns did in Secret Origin with Hal and Carol's fathers friendship and Hal blaming Carol's father for his father's death and all that.
> 
> Way better than Superman's grandfather and all that stuff they are really reaching for. Do it WB. Do it now!!


Writers have gone so far away from the human elements of Green Lantern.

The book works best with a split between the two.

A TV show, for budgetary reasons, would surely make the most of the human elements.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if he's going to be rebooted or if Venditti will take from Johns' interpretation of Goldface from his _Flash_ run.

----------


## Johnny

Venditti isn't doing much for the franchise, no matter where he decides to take the direction of the book. I appreciate some of the good Hal moments he writes in this book, bringing back some obscure villains, pitting the Lanterns against foes like Brainiac or Zod, as well as straying from the emotional spectrum overall, but this franchise needs something more than just "okay" writing, that's been treading water for years now.

----------


## AimToTheStar

So, if Goldface returns, is this mean Hal will back to earth?

----------


## vartox

Apparently he's not planning to use Goldface  :Stick Out Tongue:  https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...28927735271424

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Personally I would like to see Hal bump heads with the Shark, he is the closest thing Hal has to Gorilla Grodd.

----------


## Johnny

> Apparently he's not planning to use Goldface  https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...28927735271424


That's unfortunate. I thought there was something more to that Instagram post. Sorry for the fake news, guys.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if it just shows where we are that the most interesting thing we can talk about the current run is the possibility of Goldface showing up  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Hypestyle

so when's he showing up in the movies again?

----------


## Margaret

> so when's he showing up in the movies again?


Not anytime soon, judging by the way the DCEU is going. And if he does show up, he may not be the main character. With Black Panther's success, there are talks of having John Stewart be the focus of the GLC and I'm not sure that's good news for us Hal's fans. 

Btw, apparently Wonder Woman's kangaroo is canon again. When will they finally bring back Itty?
Itty_001.jpg

----------


## Elmo

> Not anytime soon, judging by the way the DCEU is going. And if he does show up, he may not be the main character. With Black Panther's success, there are talks of having John Stewart be the focus of the GLC and I'm not sure that's good news for us Hal's fans.


What the heck are you talking about? What talks? List your sources.

Green Lantern Corps is still on and it was confirmed ages ago that Hal, John, Guy, and (possibly) Kyle will all be in it and will star as main characters. It's about the entire Corps and not a specific lantern. Someone like Tomar-Re or Sodam Yat may get as much screen time as Hal; the point of the film is to introduce the cosmic side of the DCU and the Green Lantern mythology, then lead to more films featuring different characters.

I'm sick of people and their "DCEU is failing" paranoia. There has been ZERO indication that GLC is cancelled and that Hal won't be a main character. If you have reputable sources you can list, by all means go ahead and show me, because it looks to me like you just pulled this out of nowhere.

----------


## Johnny

Wow, and they accuse Hal fans of being aggressive and militant.

----------


## Elmo

> Wow, and they accuse Hal fans of being aggressive and militant.

----------


## Johnny

You're not funny Elmo. Go bother the Cookie Monster.

----------


## Elmo

> You're not funny Elmo. Go bother the Cookie Monster.


 :Frown:  not nice

----------


## AimToTheStar

Talking about GLC movie i can only hope.

----------


## Margaret

> What the heck are you talking about? What talks? List your sources.
> 
> Green Lantern Corps is still on and it was confirmed ages ago that Hal, John, Guy, and (possibly) Kyle will all be in it and will star as main characters. It's about the entire Corps and not a specific lantern. Someone like Tomar-Re or Sodam Yat may get as much screen time as Hal; the point of the film is to introduce the cosmic side of the DCU and the Green Lantern mythology, then lead to more films featuring different characters.
> 
> I'm sick of people and their "DCEU is failing" paranoia. There has been ZERO indication that GLC is cancelled and that Hal won't be a main character. If you have reputable sources you can list, by all means go ahead and show me, because it looks to me like you just pulled this out of nowhere.


Wow, it's been a while since I last saw such aggressiveness on this site. Quite refreshing I must say. While I do enjoy meaningless online arguments as a form of entertainment, we are all fellow fans here who respect others' opinions and thoughts, so let's not change that. I never said the GLC movie was canceled, just said that it might not be anytime soon, which is the truth. Currently, there has been absolutely zero news regarding both the movie and the casting. It's projected to come out in 2020, so naturally it's still a long way to go. Also, everything that has been confirmed ages ago must be subjected to changes now that the DC Film universe has been undergoing many shake-ups, which is an unfortunate fact that has been plastered all over the Internet for the last year. And no, I do not have the "DCEU is failing" paranoia, because it is indeed failing by current standard of CBM's box office. Whereas the qualities of those movies remain subjective, there is no denying that aside from WW, the universe is not doing as well as it should.
Regarding my thoughtless claim, I should have added "I heard that..." in front of my statement as not to antagonize fans such as yourself. I did pull this out of somewhere fortunately, and though it is not confirmed it's still food for thoughts. If you must know, here's the source https://www.cosmicbooknews.com/black...-cyborg-movies

----------


## WallyWestFlash

GreenLanternBattery03.jpg


One of my favorite pics.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Hey is it just me or are all my images I upload coming out really small?

It's fine when I first upload it but if I refresh it shrinks.

Any help?

----------


## Johnny

> Hey is it just me or are all my images I upload coming out really small?
> 
> It's fine when I first upload it but if I refresh it shrinks.
> 
> Any help?


Happens like that sometimes, I don't know why too. But if you click on the image, it still zooms.

----------


## vartox

> I wonder if it just shows where we are that the most interesting thing we can talk about the current run is the possibility of Goldface showing up ?


I wish there was more to actually talk about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Happens like that sometimes, I don't know why too. But if you click on the image, it still zooms.


Thanks.

Just annoying.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I wish there was more to actually talk about


This whole thing with the Zod family is pretty cool.

But as far as character development or progression. Nada.

----------


## vartox

> This whole thing with the Zod family is pretty cool.
> 
> But as far as character development or progression. Nada.


There are some nice character moments now and then but I feel like nothing significant comes of them. Like it kills me a little bit that we had that whole issue with speedforce ghost dad telling Hal to remember to be Hal sometimes and not just Green Lantern, and then a few issues later Hal looks Carol up but then doesn't get to actually see her for some dumbass reason, and then.... nothing. I don't mind waiting for payoff, if I actually have any reason to believe there will BE payoff. This book's been going for nearly 40 issues and aside from Hal making his own ring and Kyle getting a fancy new scar I don't think anything meaningful has happened at all.

----------


## Frontier

> There are some nice character moments now and then but I feel like nothing significant comes of them. Like it kills me a little bit that we had that whole issue with speedforce ghost dad telling Hal to remember to be Hal sometimes and not just Green Lantern, and then a few issues later Hal looks Carol up but then doesn't get to actually see her for some dumbass reason, and then.... nothing. I don't mind waiting for payoff, if I actually have any reason to believe there will BE payoff. This book's been going for nearly 40 issues and aside from Hal making his own ring and Kyle getting a fancy new scar I don't think anything meaningful has happened at all.


It almost feels like a team book that can't do much with it's cast because they all have solo books...even though no one in this book has a solo  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Elmo

> Wow, it's been a while since I last saw such aggressiveness on this site. Quite refreshing I must say. While I do enjoy meaningless online arguments as a form of entertainment, we are all fellow fans here who respect others' opinions and thoughts, so let's not change that. I never said the GLC movie was canceled, just said that it might not be anytime soon, which is the truth. Currently, there has been absolutely zero news regarding both the movie and the casting. It's projected to come out in 2020, so naturally it's still a long way to go. Also, everything that has been confirmed ages ago must be subjected to changes now that the DC Film universe has been undergoing many shake-ups, which is an unfortunate fact that has been plastered all over the Internet for the last year. And no, I do not have the "DCEU is failing" paranoia, because it is indeed failing by current standard of CBM's box office. Whereas the qualities of those movies remain subjective, there is no denying that aside from WW, the universe is not doing as well as it should.
> Regarding my thoughtless claim, I should have added "I heard that..." in front of my statement as not to antagonize fans such as yourself. I did pull this out of somewhere fortunately, and though it is not confirmed it's still food for thoughts. If you must know, here's the source https://www.cosmicbooknews.com/black...-cyborg-movies


Sorry if I came off as aggressive. I'm just really tired of people trying to downplay the DCEU.

The article you linked uses THR as a source and the direct quote is this:




> Black Panther also might accelerate the development at Warners of two of DC's black heroes — Justice League's Cyborg and the John Stewart Green Lantern (which already has Sterling K. Brown campaigning on Twitter for the role).


It is pure conjecture and it is the only time Green Lantern is mentioned at all in the article. There has never been any sort of confirmation John Stewart would lead the film, THR just goes ahead and assumes it which is ridiculous. There are no talks, and no confirmation at all that anything has changed.

Once again, I'm sorry for how I came off but please don't go assuming things aren't the way they are just because the "DC film universe is undergoing shake-ups." You said it yourself, the movie's a long way away and it also is not connected to any of the movies that were previously released. It isn't cancelled or being changed. It is still on track because it was never going to be affected by the success or failure of the previous films.

----------


## Johnny

> It is still on track because it was never going to be affected by the success or failure of the previous films.


That's one thing that would seem to work to its advantage. Since there was no Green Lantern in Justice League, the Hal/John film can now be judged on its own merit without the audience having preconceptions about its characters based on movies that previously failed critically and underperformed at the BO.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not anytime soon, judging by the way the DCEU is going. And if he does show up, he may not be the main character. With Black Panther's success, there are talks of having John Stewart be the focus of the GLC and I'm not sure that's good news for us Hal's fans. 
> 
> Btw, apparently Wonder Woman's kangaroo is canon again. When will they finally bring back Itty?
> Attachment 62324


It would be great to see a modern take on Itty.

Also, who does not admire side burns by Mike Grell?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Since there was no Green Lantern in Justice League, the Hal/John film can now be judged on its own merit without the audience having preconceptions about its characters based on movies that previously failed critically and underperformed at the BO.


That should be the case.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would like to have a full breakdown on the full nature of Hal's ring. Clearly, it is unique, being forged of Hal's will.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Well, this is...something  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

Hey, the Star Sapphires are mentioned... in a Wonder Woman Annual!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wonder if we'll actually get to see Carol chat with Diana or if it'll just be alien Sapphires. 




> WONDER WOMAN ANNUAL #2 
> 
> Written by James Robinson, art by Marc Laming, cover by Yasmine Putri. 
> "Star Light." An enormous, divine threat has the Star Sapphires in its sights -- and only Wonder Woman can protect them! She's wielded their ring before, but the Corps has changed since then...is even their combined power enough to stop a god? 
> 48 pages, $4.99, in stores on May 30.

----------


## Frontier

> Hey, the Star Sapphires are mentioned... in a Wonder Woman Annual!  Wonder if we'll actually get to see Carol chat with Diana or if it'll just be alien Sapphires.


When was the last time the Sapphire Corps. actually appeared? Godhead?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Hey, the Star Sapphires are mentioned... in a Wonder Woman Annual!  Wonder if we'll actually get to see Carol chat with Diana or if it'll just be alien Sapphires.


That is awesome. When I saw that got so excited. Best thing out of the solicits.

Star Saphires. With Diana. And maybe Carol?????  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

You know I am starting to enjoy Venditti's big story ideas, if only we could get some strong characterization and character building, It could really take off.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hey, the Star Sapphires are mentioned... in a Wonder Woman Annual!  Wonder if we'll actually get to see Carol chat with Diana or if it'll just be alien Sapphires.


Did James Robinson just become my favorite writer?  Even gives a nod to Blackest Night.  Anyone know anything about this writer?  All I know is he took over for Rucka and people bailed.

----------


## vartox

> Did James Robinson just become my favorite writer?  Even gives a nod to Blackest Night.  Anyone know anything about this writer?  All I know is he took over for Rucka and people bailed.


Robinson has written one of my favorite DC books ever with Starman, but he's had... a lot of misses too. Cry For Justice is probably the biggest stinker he's written and his Wonder Woman is not very good. I'm curious to see what he'll do with the Star Sapphires but not hopeful that he'll do anything good with them.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Robinson has written one of my favorite DC books ever with Starman, but he's had... a lot of misses too. Cry For Justice is probably the biggest stinker he's written and his Wonder Woman is not very good. I'm curious to see what he'll do with the Star Sapphires but not hopeful that he'll do anything good with them.


Seems to be a recurring theme with writers these days.  Well, it's just an annual.  Not like I have to go buy the next 38 issues hoping for 1 small but meaningful cameo

----------


## jbmasta

> When was the last time the Sapphire Corps. actually appeared? Godhead?


Last time a Star Sapphire appeared was Carol, either at the end of New Guardians or the White Lantern story in the first New Talent Showcase (set between NG and Omega Men). As a Corps, yeah it was Godhead. That's also the last time we've seen the Indigo Tribe at all (the consequences of their role in Godhead hasn't been addressed at this point in time).

EDIT: I think I've heard something about the Indigo Tribe showing up in Sinestro, being slaughtered by Lobo.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


Wow Rava art is amazing as always!

----------


## Jekyll

> Did James Robinson just become my favorite writer?  Even gives a nod to Blackest Night.  Anyone know anything about this writer?  All I know is he took over for Rucka and people bailed.





> Robinson has written one of my favorite DC books ever with Starman, but he's had... a lot of misses too. Cry For Justice is probably the biggest stinker he's written and his Wonder Woman is not very good. I'm curious to see what he'll do with the Star Sapphires but not hopeful that he'll do anything good with them.


Robinson is an interesting writer. Starman, like Vartox said, is also one of my favorite comic stories EVER! If you haven't read it, you definitely need to check it out! Robinson also did a great job on most of his JSA stories (with the exception of the god awful nu52 garbage). Then pretty much everything else has been on the "miss" side of things. I read the first couple of issues of WW that he was on and just wasn't feeling it. However, the items that you mentioned sound interesting.

Back on topic with Hal Jordan. I know there has been a lot of "well I wish we could get more earth stories and character development...blah blah blah". I am honestly enjoying the space opera/sci-fi stories that Vendetti is giving us. This has consistently been one of my favorite books since the start of rebirth and the latest arc with Zod is flipping awesome!

----------


## vartox

> 


This is a nice cover. Sandoval does such a perfect Hal!




> Last time a Star Sapphire appeared was Carol, either at the end of New Guardians or the White Lantern story in the first New Talent Showcase (set between NG and Omega Men). As a Corps, yeah it was Godhead. That's also the last time we've seen the Indigo Tribe at all (the consequences of their role in Godhead hasn't been addressed at this point in time).
> 
> EDIT: I think I've heard something about the Indigo Tribe showing up in Sinestro, being slaughtered by Lobo.


 Carol also has had a couple tiny cameos in both Hal n Pals and GLs with maybe a line of dialogue total, too  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And yeah the Indigos last showed up in either Lobo or Sinestro getting attacked by Lobo. He killed Munk, iirc. 

I think that big splash page of all the lanterns fighting from HJGLC 13 included Indigos and Sapphires to?

----------


## Frontier

Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?" 

I know it's meant derisively and to indicate that Hal is the lead character at the expense of the other Lanterns, but it's just fun to say  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I must say this: what a beautiful cover.

The story has yet to come out, but I hope John gets some face & comic cover time for this arc, given his history with that group.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?" 
> 
> I know it's meant derisively and to indicate that Hal is the lead character at the expense of the other Lanterns, but it's just fun to say .


I like the title, too. The title gives me the giggles.

----------


## Jekyll

> Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?" 
> 
> I know it's meant derisively and to indicate that Hal is the lead character at the expense of the other Lanterns, but it's just fun to say .


I love it!!! LOL!

----------


## vartox

> Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?" 
> 
> I know it's meant derisively and to indicate that Hal is the lead character at the expense of the other Lanterns, but it's just fun to say .


I didn't know it was meant to be derisive, I like it because it rhymes and is cute  :Stick Out Tongue:  plus it's less of a mouthful than "Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps "

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Also, as I detailed in previous posts, being Hal's pal is not a bad thing, especially when you're going through tough times.

The guy will have your back, almost unconditionally.

You can be dead, hooked on drugs, paralyzed, traumatized after some nutcase caused the death of your unborn twins, stuck on Earth with a dying sun, etc.

Being possessed by yellow fear monsters, and even being dead himself won't stop him from lending a hand.

Just loan him a few bucks, free housing, free chili, & you're all set.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?" 
> 
> I know it's meant derisively and to indicate that Hal is the lead character at the expense of the other Lanterns, but it's just fun to say .


"Hal n Pals?" I LOVE IT!

----------


## WillieMorgan

> 


Jesus, that's an awesome cover.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Is it wrong that I don't dislike the title of "Hal n Pals?"


I find "Hal Pals" a lot less annoying than "The Four Corpsmen," that's for sure...

----------


## SJNeal

> Jesus, that's an awesome cover.


Seriously.  I'd be so stoked to see The Darkstars concept revived, even if it is just as Manhunter-esque drones.  

I re-read the '93 "Trinity" crossover not too long ago; it still holds up.  In case anyone was wondering.  :Wink:

----------


## phantom1592

> Seriously.  I'd be so stoked to see The Darkstars concept revived, even if it is just as Manhunter-esque drones.  
> 
> I re-read the '93 "Trinity" crossover not too long ago; it still holds up.  In case anyone was wondering.



I missed a couple of pieces of that sadly and never filled that hole. Personally, I never read Darkstars outside of a couple of crossovers... but I loved the concept. Them and LEGION... something that starred Lobo in the 90's. 

THAT is what I wished they had expanded on instead of the rainbow corps. Different groups of intergalactic peacekeepers that had completely different abilities/origins/etc. than the Green Lanterns and still occasionally bumped heads with them. With everyone and everything getting rings like they did... Space just feels a little too crowded now.

----------


## Johnny

Looking at the new cover again, Hal must be bench pressing like a mofo. He's supposed to look somewhat ripped I guess, but Sandoval certainly goes full-on bodybuilder on drawing superheroes. Not as much as Van Sciver does, but he certainly pays a lot of attention to Hal's muscles on the covers.

----------


## vartox

I just noticed Hal's got a little stubble on that cover! Sandoval seems to give Hal stubble on covers but I don't think he's done it in interior art.

----------


## AimToTheStar

CHECK THIS!

http://www.freaksugar.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-39/

----------


## Tony Stark

> CHECK THIS!
> 
> http://www.freaksugar.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-39/


Looking forward to this. This storyline got off the ground running. Can't wait for Hal to get his ring back and put it right in Zod's eye.

----------


## jbmasta

> CHECK THIS!
> 
> http://www.freaksugar.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-39/


Kyle's turning into another Hal!

----------


## Johnny

> CHECK THIS!
> 
> http://www.freaksugar.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-39/


Was Hal ever referred to as "the greatest GL of them all" during Johns' run this much? Sinestro was in past tense, but Hal? I can only remember one instance during Rebirth when Guy joked that "the one true Green Lantern lost all his marbles".

----------


## HAN9000

It annoys me that every time Hal was introduced Venditti chose the words as "some say he is the greatest Green Lantern". Why emphasize "some say" every time? To show he himself doesn't approve that, or just want to please the fans dislike Hal? Either one is irrational. Why would a guy doesn't like Hal buy this book? If Venditti thinks Hal being "the greatest Green Lantern" is  controversial, why brought that up every time? Hal is and has always been the greatest Green Lantern from Silver Age. He never considers himself greatest of them all. Yet Venditti made him brag that "I'm the greatest Green Lantern" and innuendo about the controversial of that title. That's not cool.

----------


## HAN9000

> Was Hal ever referred to as "the greatest GL of them all" during Johns' run this much? Sinestro was in past tense, but Hal? I can only remember one instance during Rebirth when Guy joked that "the one true Green Lantern lost all his marbles".


Not that much. I think Ganthet said that one time and Hal's response was like "you only bestowed that title on two of us, Sinestro and me. And we both broke down."

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> CHECK THIS!
> 
> http://www.freaksugar.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-39/


I am loving this so much. Fantastic art, Hal being a bad ass, Zod being Zod. 

Awesome.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I am curious if they will bring up Guy's past history with Zod, who held Guy captive in the Phantom Zone for months while his former fiancee Kari Limbo thought he was dead and fell in love with Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It annoys me that every time Hal was introduced Venditti chose the words as "some say he is the greatest Green Lantern". Why emphasize "some say" every time? To show he himself doesn't approve that, or just want to please the fans dislike Hal? Either one is irrational. *Why would a guy doesn't like Hal buy this book?* If Venditti thinks Hal being "the greatest Green Lantern" is  controversial, why brought that up every time? Hal is and has always been the greatest Green Lantern from Silver Age. He never considers himself greatest of them all. Yet Venditti made him brag that "I'm the greatest Green Lantern" and innuendo about the controversial of that title. That's not cool.


Well, if they weren't a fan of Hal, they'd probably not buy a comic titled "Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps".  But wiseassery aside, this greatest of all time schitt has to stop.  They really are whittling down the fanbase to just Hal's fans.  If he really was the greatest, why can't John cut him some slack and give him a hour to talk to Carol?  From what I've seen, if Hal is the greatest, then the rest of the Corps must be dogsh*t.  All they ever do is say it.  It's like Trump with a ring.  Nobody is better at being a Green Lantern than me.  All the problems in the universe were created by Abin Sur.  Folks, you are so lucky that I have the ring now, because I'm the greatest.  The more I say it, the more it becomes true.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I am curious if they will bring up Guy's past history with Zod, who held Guy captive in the Phantom Zone for months while his former fiancee Kari Limbo thought he was dead and fell in love with Hal.


I miss crazy 90s storylines...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Guhf... how many more days until that Wonder Woman annual comes out...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Is Kyle unable to remove Hal's ring?

If he does, will his injuries return?

That ring must be pretty powerful to change Kyle so fundamentally.

Hal is clearly more powerful than he lets on.

Guy is hilarious.

John is correct. A situation like this is the right time for the GLC & the Guardians to be on the same page.

You might need a Guardian to take on Zod, and his family.

Guy is a mess.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I miss crazy 90s storylines...


Actually, the tragic Guy/Kari/Hal love triangle was from the late 1970s. It was the culmination of Denny O'Neil's GL/GA run.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Is Kyle unable to remove Hal's ring?


I am glad something is finally being done with Hal's self-made ring. It was waaaay too interesting an idea that never got explored.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I am curious if they will bring up Guy's past history with Zod, who held Guy captive in the Phantom Zone for months while his former fiancee Kari Limbo thought he was dead and fell in love with Hal.


It would be cool if they did. I am not even sure if that is in continuity. GL history seems to be off limits to explore.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Actually, the tragic Guy/Kari/Hal love triangle was from the late 1970s. It was the culmination of Denny O'Neil's GL/GA run.


I'm tempted to pull up that GL cover where Sinestro is flexing his inner Rick James posing with Kari & Carol while Hal is being tortured.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> It annoys me that every time Hal was introduced Venditti chose the words as "some say he is the greatest Green Lantern". Why emphasize "some say" every time? To show he himself doesn't approve that, or just want to please the fans dislike Hal? Either one is irrational. Why would a guy doesn't like Hal buy this book? If Venditti thinks Hal being "the greatest Green Lantern" is  controversial, why brought that up every time? Hal is and has always been the greatest Green Lantern from Silver Age. He never considers himself greatest of them all. Yet Venditti made him brag that "I'm the greatest Green Lantern" and innuendo about the controversial of that title. That's not cool.


I think this is likely more of an editorial thing than Venditti, because it always feels out of place. It's doing a disservice to the character not just because it needlessly sours other fans on him, but also because it completely mischaracterizes him. Hal doesn't care about titles or monikers, he doesn't do this for fame and glory, he's doing it because he wants to help innocent people in need. Obviously Hal is anything but humble, he know how good he is, he may be a show off at times, he's had moments where he got too confident(and paid dearly for it), but he's not doing this to be seen as "the greatest". In fact a lot of Hal's great personal qualities as a kind, compassionate and determined individual often get overlooked because of the notion DC created that he's this overly confident guy who always manages to win no matter what, hence he must be "the greatest". That's the reason some people who've only seen the character outside of comics think he's this arrogant guy with no substance. And why wouldn't they think so, when this is how DC has portrayed him over the years. What would the audience think of a character who says "Green Lantern kicks Superman's ass and TMZ's got the video". Hal deserves better than that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I am glad something is finally being done with Hal's self-made ring. It was waaaay too interesting an idea that never got explored.


I think it is safe to assume the ring is a part of Hal which explains Kyle's personality change.

I am guessing the excess energy Hal must have internalized during the Renegade era was transferred into the ring. He was turning into pure energy, IIRC.

Hal absorbed the green energy permanently during the original Parallax story. He was powerful enough to knock Kal-EL the funk out back in the day.

Hal seemingly absorbed the energy from Krona's Gauntlet. 

This is interesting stuff to ponder.

It seems that Kyle is being overwhelmed by the ring's power, and Hal's essence, yet Hal is normal with the ring.

How much strength of will can a person have, and still be considered human?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think this is likely more of an editorial thing than Venditti, because it always feels out of place. It's doing a disservice to the character not just because it needlessly sours other fans on him, but also because it completely mischaracterizes him. Hal doesn't care about titles or monikers, he doesn't do this for fame and glory, he's doing it because he wants to help innocent people in need. Obviously Hal is anything but humble, he know how good he is, he may be a show off at times, he's had moments where he got too confident(and paid dearly for it), but he's not doing this so he could be seen as "the greatest". In fact a lot of Hal's great personal qualities as a kind, compassionate and determined individual often get overlooked because of the notion DC created that he's this overly confident guy who always manages to win no matter what, hence he must be "the greatest". That's the reason some people who've only seen the character outside of comics think he's this arrogant guy with no substance. And why wouldn't they think so, when this is how DC has portrayed him over the years. Hal deserves better than that.


I agree totally!

Kyle, who mastered the emotional spectrum, looks a lot like his Ion visual with a clear power boost just from wearing Hal's ring. 

That should be proof enough that Hal is not an ordinary GL.

----------


## Frontier

> I am curious if they will bring up Guy's past history with Zod, who held Guy captive in the Phantom Zone for months while his former fiancee Kari Limbo thought he was dead and fell in love with Hal.


That would be fun, but probably not the level of continuity I expect to see from Venditti's Hal N Pals  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I do wish for a secret origins follow-up to clear up old continuity.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think this is likely more of an editorial thing than Venditti, because it always feels out of place. It's doing a disservice to the character not just because it needlessly sours other fans on him, but also because it completely mischaracterizes him. Hal doesn't care about titles or monikers, he doesn't do this for fame and glory, he's doing it because he wants to help innocent people in need. Obviously Hal is anything but humble, he know how good he is, he may be a show off at times, he's had moments where he got too confident(and paid dearly for it), but he's not doing this to be seen as "the greatest". In fact a lot of Hal's great personal qualities as a kind, compassionate and determined individual often get overlooked because of the notion DC created that he's this overly confident guy who always manages to win no matter what, hence he must be "the greatest". That's the reason some people who've only seen the character outside of comics think he's this arrogant guy with no substance. And why wouldn't they think so, when this is how DC has portrayed him over the years. What would the audience think of a character who says "Green Lantern kicks Superman's ass and TMZ's got the video". Hal deserves better than that.


I don't think it's an editorial thing. Since EVS said that editorially HJGLC is Hal's book. It's only Venditti wants to play diplomacy and make it become a book with four leading characters. 
I agree with the rest.

----------


## silly

"Hal and Pals"  :Wink:

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, if they weren't a fan of Hal, they'd probably not buy a comic titled "Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps".  But wiseassery aside, this greatest of all time schitt has to stop.  They really are whittling down the fanbase to just Hal's fans.  If he really was the greatest, why can't John cut him some slack and give him a hour to talk to Carol?  From what I've seen, if Hal is the greatest, then the rest of the Corps must be dogsh*t.  All they ever do is say it.  It's like Trump with a ring.  Nobody is better at being a Green Lantern than me.  All the problems in the universe were created by Abin Sur.  Folks, you are so lucky that I have the ring now, because I'm the greatest.  The more I say it, the more it becomes true.


The truth is, Hal's fans are the most whittled down now. Let us think about some questions. Is it wrong that Hal's fans want to see him great? Is it wrong Hal, the biggest contributor character to Green Lantern franchise, who was granted the greatest Green Lantern in Silver age, keep that title? 
Just like you said he was portrayed poorly in this book. And that was done purposely. Why John didn't give him an hour to talk to Carol? Because that's just a way to show John outranks, overshadows Hal. 
I bet letting Hal say to Kyle "you're the greatest Lantern in my opinion" is just another move to attenuate that "greatest Green Lantern" title.
I just think Hal's fans are too considerate. The writer is squeezing Hal to please others. Yet everyone seems believe Hal is the oppressor gets everything.

----------


## jbmasta

> The truth is, Hal's fans are the most whittled down now. Let us think about some questions. Is it wrong that Hal's fans want to see him great? Is it wrong Hal, the biggest contributor character to Green Lantern franchise, who was granted the greatest Green Lantern in Silver age, keep that title? 
> Just like you said he was portrayed poorly in this book. And that was done purposely. Why John didn't give him an hour to talk to Carol? Because that's just a way to show John outranks, overshadows Hal. 
> I bet letting Hal say to Kyle "you're the greatest Lantern in my opinion" is just another move to attenuate that "greatest Green Lantern" title.
> I just think Hal's fans are too considerate. The writer is squeezing Hal to please others. Yet everyone seems believe Hal is the oppressor gets everything.


I don't think writers need to come out and say that Hal is the Greatest Lantern. It should show in their actions. During the Fall of the Gods arc Kyle has to put all his concentration on maintaining the construct keeping Orion alive, and at the end when the threat is gone Orion, fully healed, stands at the bedside of an exhausted and sleeping Kyle pledging a favor to him in thanks. The enormity of the Kyle's achievement and the reward he's been given because of it aren't overstated, and the magnitude is all the more effective for it. Unlike Hal's Big Damn Heroes moment in the finale (I get that it's Hal's style, but not everything needs to be broadcast) Kyle doesn't make a big deal about it He asks if keeping Orion sans heart going is possible and is willing to do it, in the face of fear, doubt and Guy's teasing about needing the bathroom.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## HAN9000

> I don't think writers need to come out and say that Hal is the Greatest Lantern. It should show in their actions. During the Fall of the Gods arc Kyle has to put all his concentration on maintaining the construct keeping Orion alive, and at the end when the threat is gone Orion, fully healed, stands at the bedside of an exhausted and sleeping Kyle pledging a favor to him in thanks. The enormity of the Kyle's achievement and the reward he's been given because of it aren't overstated, and the magnitude is all the more effective for it. Unlike Hal's Big Damn Heroes moment in the finale (I get that it's Hal's style, but not everything needs to be broadcast) Kyle doesn't make a big deal about it He asks if keeping Orion sans heart going is possible and is willing to do it, in the face of fear, doubt and Guy's teasing about needing the bathroom.


I agree. That title was never a sticker on Hal's head under Johns' run. But what Hal did were truly convincing.
In my heart, the most exciting moment isn't Hal one shot Krona or summoned Nekron, but the whole Coast City lit up for him during Sinestro Corps War. 
The problem is, Venditti only writes some dumb stories with a lot of slogans to show heroism now, while insidiously doubting Hal being the greatest Green Lantern. In a word, we have neither good show nor the definite name.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


classic!!!

----------


## Elmo

I think at some point Hal should undergo a DKSA-esque change where he doesn't need a ring and becomes a being made of living willpower. He could absorb Oa's central power battery and become the conduit for the energy that powers the Corps

I always found that Dark Knight Strikes Again despite being a hokey book had the best ending for Hal Jordan

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The truth is, Hal's fans are the most whittled down now. Let us think about some questions. Is it wrong that Hal's fans want to see him great? Is it wrong Hal, the biggest contributor character to Green Lantern franchise, who was granted the greatest Green Lantern in Silver age, keep that title? 
> Just like you said he was portrayed poorly in this book. And that was done purposely. *Why John didn't give him an hour to talk to Carol? Because that's just a way to show John outranks, overshadows Hal.* 
> I bet letting Hal say to Kyle "you're the greatest Lantern in my opinion" is just another move to attenuate that "greatest Green Lantern" title.
> I just think Hal's fans are too considerate. The writer is squeezing Hal to please others. Yet everyone seems believe Hal is the oppressor gets everything.


This may not be great example, but Hal will side-step John to follow his own agenda.



This is my opinion, but perhaps Hal was not ready to talk with Carol. Hal was uncharacteristically procrastinating before John C-Blocked him.

Guy is not about to wait on John in the current arc, either.

These guys are long-time friends, and it can be tough distinguishing the line between friendship & professionalism.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Knee pads.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think at some point Hal should undergo a DKSA-esque change where he doesn't need a ring and becomes a being made of living willpower. He could absorb Oa's central power battery and become the conduit for the energy that powers the Corps
> 
> I always found that Dark Knight Strikes Again despite being a hokey book had the best ending for Hal Jordan


I can't help but wonder if that is the direction Hal is going in. He has this uncanny ability to harness insane amounts of will. Kyle is often portrayed as the "special one", but he's on the verge of being overwhelmed by Hal's ring. Kyle's experiencing an Ion-like power boost and personality with the ring while Hal wears it like normal bling.

He may already be at Parallax levels now, and not telling anyone.

I could  be wrong, but we'll see.

----------


## Margaret

> I think this is likely more of an editorial thing than Venditti, because it always feels out of place. It's doing a disservice to the character not just because it needlessly sours other fans on him, but also because it completely mischaracterizes him. Hal doesn't care about titles or monikers, he doesn't do this for fame and glory, he's doing it because he wants to help innocent people in need. Obviously Hal is anything but humble, he know how good he is, he may be a show off at times, he's had moments where he got too confident(and paid dearly for it), but he's not doing this to be seen as "the greatest". In fact a lot of Hal's great personal qualities as a kind, compassionate and determined individual often get overlooked because of the notion DC created that he's this overly confident guy who always manages to win no matter what, hence he must be "the greatest". That's the reason some people who've only seen the character outside of comics think he's this arrogant guy with no substance. And why wouldn't they think so, when this is how DC has portrayed him over the years. What would the audience think of a character who says "Green Lantern kicks Superman's ass and TMZ's got the video". Hal deserves better than that.


Agree whole-heartedly, but I think Venditti should share some responsibilities as well. Right from the New 52 until now he's been showing Hal in a relatively bad light despite keeping on with the "Greatest GL" thing. Under his penmanship, Hal constantly makes bad decisions, gets criticized by other characters, tries to sacrifice himself in an attempt to makes things better which ultimately amounts to nothing and benefits no one. The only remotely clever things Hal's ever said in his dialogue are very few and far between. I may be too harsh, but I think Venditti's Hal is a bit of a fool, albeit with an abundance of heroism.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The truth is, Hal's fans are the most whittled down now. Let us think about some questions. Is it wrong that Hal's fans want to see him great? Is it wrong Hal, the biggest contributor character to Green Lantern franchise, who was granted the greatest Green Lantern in Silver age, keep that title? 
> Just like you said he was portrayed poorly in this book. And that was done purposely. Why John didn't give him an hour to talk to Carol? Because that's just a way to show John outranks, overshadows Hal. 
> I bet letting Hal say to Kyle "you're the greatest Lantern in my opinion" is just another move to attenuate that "greatest Green Lantern" title.
> I just think Hal's fans are too considerate. The writer is squeezing Hal to please others. Yet everyone seems believe Hal is the oppressor gets everything.


This is true and I remember hearing something about this when the series started about showcasing "all" the lanterns.  Although all really means just the 4 dudes.  I should've known then that this would end poorly.  Whatever perspective you look at, if you were a Kyle fan you would complain that he's pushed aside to make room for Hal.  If you're a Hal fan, you complain that he doesn't get any characterization because he has to make room for the other lanterns.  The end result is a book that isn't going anywhere.  Everything comes and goes then reset and do it again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Agree whole-heartedly, but I think Venditti should share some responsibilities as well. Right from the New 52 until now he's been showing Hal in a relatively bad light despite keeping on with the "Greatest GL" thing. Under his penmanship, Hal constantly makes bad decisions, gets criticized by other characters, tries to sacrifice himself in an attempt to makes things better which ultimately amounts to nothing and benefits no one. The only remotely clever things Hal's ever said in his dialogue are very few and far between. I may be too harsh, but I think Venditti's Hal is a bit of a fool, albeit with an abundance of heroism.


IMO, I think that was how Geoff wrote Hal. The character flaws are more obvious now because the action is not as riveting. I kept thinking RV was doing this to move Hal away from that characterization.

Hal seems to be stuck in amber, character-wise.

Having more guts than brains works for Guy, not Hal, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This is true and I remember hearing something about this when the series started about showcasing "all" the lanterns.  Although all really means just the 4 dudes.  I should've known then that this would end poorly.  Whatever perspective you look at, if you were a Kyle fan you would complain that he's pushed aside to make room for Hal.  If you're a Hal fan, you complain that he doesn't get any characterization because he has to make room for the other lanterns.  The end result is a book that isn't going anywhere.  Everything comes and goes then reset and do it again.


RV is not that great at fully exploiting an ensemble cast. I honestly think the book could work better. I think the editor shares some of the blame, too.

----------


## HAN9000

> This may not be great example, but Hal will side-step John to follow his own agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my opinion, but perhaps Hal was not ready to talk with Carol. Hal was uncharacteristically procrastinating before John C-Blocked him.
> 
> Guy is not about to wait on John in the current arc, either.
> 
> These guys are long-time friends, and it can be tough distinguishing the line between friendship & professionalism.


This page you present is just another lazy writing example of what I said about that overshadowing thing. Yes they are long-time friends, so why would Hal say "follow you anywhere"? Is their relationship star and follower? Did Hal ever say that to Black Canary, Superman or Batman when he was in Justice League? Did Hal ever ordered his friends like John said "go finish you shit" when he was the corps leader? Then again, is John's qualifications and record of service at the corps that outstanding, better than Salaak or Kilowog, no one questioned about him? Can you even name any great contributions he did for the corps? We all know it's just Venditti wants to promote John and give him a position. So stop pretending he is the perfect person for leadership and making Hal deferential for that. Too pseudo.

----------


## HAN9000

> This is true and I remember hearing something about this when the series started about showcasing "all" the lanterns.  Although all really means just the 4 dudes.  I should've known then that this would end poorly.  Whatever perspective you look at, if you were a Kyle fan you would complain that he's pushed aside to make room for Hal.  If you're a Hal fan, you complain that he doesn't get any characterization because he has to make room for the other lanterns.  The end result is a book that isn't going anywhere.  Everything comes and goes then reset and do it again.


In a word, Venditti wants to make everyone happy and turns out he makes no one happy.

And I ought to say that Hal's treatment is even worse than Wally West now.

----------


## HAN9000

> IMO, I think that was how Geoff wrote Hal. The character flaws are more obvious now because the action is not as riveting. I kept thinking RV was doing this to move Hal away from that characterization.
> 
> Hal seems to be stuck in amber, character-wise.
> 
> Having more guts than brains works for Guy, not Hal, imo.


I wouldn't be so optimistic since Venditti have written Hal saying "I'm just a guy buying time for John to think out some plans (because I don't have a brain or so)"…

----------


## jbmasta

> In a word, Venditti wants to make everyone happy and turns out he makes no one happy.
> 
> And I ought to say that Hal's treatment is even worse than Wally West now.


At least Rafa Sandoval is far better than Brett Booth when it comes to artwork. I actually prefer Rafa over EVS.

----------


## Frontier

> *In a word, Venditti wants to make everyone happy and turns out he makes no one happy.*
> 
> And I ought to say that Hal's treatment is even worse than Wally West now.


Well, I enjoy it even if I feel it could be improved...

----------


## phantom1592

> This page you present is just another lazy writing example of what I said about that overshadowing thing. Yes they are long-time friends, so why would Hal say "follow you anywhere"? Is their relationship star and follower? Did Hal ever say that to Black Canary, Superman or Batman when he was in Justice League? Did Hal ever ordered his friends like John said "go finish you shit" when he was the corps leader? Then again, is John's qualifications and record of service at the corps that outstanding, better than Salaak or Kilowog, no one questioned about him? Can you even name any great contributions he did for the corps? We all know it's just Venditti wants to promote John and give him a position. So stop pretending he is the perfect person for leadership and making Hal deferential for that. Too pseudo.


QFT.

I was thinking that same thing when Guy was elevated to 'honor guard' with Johns' Relaunch. 

Neither Guy nor John were ever really celebrated Green Lanterns with epic stories. Guy was only a member of the corp for about 40 issues between 1985-1992, and he wasn't starring in the book for most of that. Most of his big wins stories were based on JLI (the least epic of the Justice Leagues) and what he did AFTER he was kicked out of the corp with the yellow ring and stuff. John Stewart was less successful than that. 

You can say what you want about the 'show don't tell' mentality... but even the others admit that he fought all the rogues and kept the planet safe for years. 30+ years of continual adventures that he would triumph over supervillains and invaders that we all got see in detail. He has a heck of a resume. The only one close to his achievements is Kyle since he was sole GL of the universe and restarted the corp. 

John, Guy, and Hal have a 'seniority' thing going on since they were the only ones that survived the great ring purge 1988 and when vol 3 started they were the only Green Lanterns left... but even then that doesn't make them 'leader material'. They just kind of restarted and recruited the corp again. Compare that to the likes of Salaak and Kilowog... it's silly that every push is entirely 'human characters in a corp of 7200'. 

For that matter I'm not a huge fan of the 'long-time friends' aspect they keep pushing. I loved how Johns wrote it in Rebirth with Guy talking to John and says something like "yeah, me and  Jordan never saw eye to eye and were butting heads on most things... but so were you if you're honest with yourself..."

Back in the day, Hal and John weren't 'great friends'.... they were colleagues, they were co-workers... but Green Lantern was a mostly solo gig so even then they weren't really working together (outside of the 'corps on earth' run for 2 years) Guy and Hal never had two nice words to say to each other like... ever. From the day he got a ring back during Crisis... to the Day Parallax kicked his tail and destroyed his Yellow Ring, They were pretty intense rivals/enemies.  Any talk about deep respect and friendship between the two of them was pure retcon.

----------


## HAN9000

> At least Rafa Sandoval is far better than Brett Booth when it comes to artwork. I actually prefer Rafa over EVS.


Rafa is good, unquestionably. But I personally prefer good stories to good art.  :Smile: 
Speaking of that, did he use the same pencil work for these two panels in the latest issue preview?
IMG_8450.JPGIMG_8449.JPG
Emmmmm… Did he have problems meeting the deadline?

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> QFT.
> Back in the day, Hal and John weren't 'great friends'.... they were colleagues, they were co-workers... but Green Lantern was a mostly solo gig so even then they weren't really working together (outside of the 'corps on earth' run for 2 years) Guy and Hal never had two nice words to say to each other like... ever. From the day he got a ring back during Crisis... to the Day Parallax kicked his tail and destroyed his Yellow Ring, They were pretty intense rivals/enemies.  Any talk about deep respect and friendship between the two of them was pure retcon.


I respectfully disagree. John was calling Hal his best friend as far back as the Mosaic run, and Hal called John his best friend even earlier than that. Granted, Hal has at least three _other_ best friends (Tom Kalmaku, Barry Allen & Ollie Queen), but that doesn't negate the fact that John & Hal had both been through so much together, particularly after Katma's murder, that they became much closer.

----------


## phantom1592

> I respectfully disagree. John was calling Hal his best friend as far back as the Mosaic run, and Hal called John his best friend even earlier than that. Granted, Hal has at least three _other_ best friends (Tom Kalmaku, Barry Allen & Ollie Queen), but that doesn't negate the fact that John & Hal had both been through so much together, particularly after Katma's murder, that they became much closer.


True... but even during the Mosaic years they kept getting thrown at each other. Each one certain that he was right and wanting the other to get his nose out of his business. 

It's almost ironic how much DC pushed the GL fandom into differnent 'teams' and then had them fighting each other over 'who was better than who'... Now the splits are worse than ever and DC seems confused as to why.

----------


## jbmasta

Back in 2011, just after Flashpoint and around the very start of New 52, DC released one-shots titled Retroactives, where they brought back writers and artists from various decades (the 70's, 80's and 90's) of titles like Batman, Superman, Flash, Green Lantern, Justice League and Wonder Woman to write 'lost stories' that could have been part of that decade. Maybe to whet the appetite of nostalgic fans this could be tried again, or bringing back a previous writer or artist to write/draw an issue to try drum up extra interest. It could appeal to fans of the guest writer or artist and be an interesting novelty. A "Blast from the Past" month could invigorate interest for the whole DC line.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> True... but even during the Mosaic years they kept getting thrown at each other. Each one certain that he was right and wanting the other to get his nose out of his business. 
> 
> It's almost ironic how much DC pushed the GL fandom into differnent 'teams' and then had them fighting each other over 'who was better than who'... Now the splits are worse than ever and DC seems confused as to why.


One of the things I love most about John & Hal's friendship is how often they are at odds with each other, much like Hal's relationship with Ollie

----------


## phantom1592

> One of the things I love most about John & Hal's friendship is how often they are at odds with each other, much like Hal's relationship with Ollie


I suppose. With Hal and Ollie though there were a ton of issues where they were sharing a thanksgiving dinner or having a chili cookoff. Whenever Hal was driving a truck and happened to be passing around, he and Ollie were just hanging around out of costume like friends. 

I never really saw that with John. It always seems like Kilowog and Hal were closer than John and Hal. Part of that was Hal being super serious during that era... trying to focus on the 'he's an elder statesman and the greatest Green lantern' aspect. He didn't just hang around and joke around as much. When he showed up he was very mission orientated.

----------


## liwanag

looks great.

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclusi...tern-earth-one

hope it's successful enough for another round

----------


## Elmo

Nice

looks like a cool sci fi thriller

Kilowog being the main supporting character is also something I am totally behind

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Well, I enjoy it even if I feel it could be improved...


The frustrating thing is that the book does have little moments that I can enjoy, but they're so small and surrounded by tons of mediocre writing that it becomes exhausting trying to look for them.  What Venditti has done (and he should be teaching a master class on this) is he's found a way to write just well enough to keep his head above water.  He's managed to do that since he took over.  None of his stories are all that memorable as a whole.  But at the same time, they're not pure crap like some other books have churned out.  He's done a solid C minus.  Not quite a failing grade, but still merits a lecture from the parents.  

When I look at H&P (internet shorthand 4ever!), I don't feel like it's something that'll be cancelled.  But at the same time, I don't feel like it'll be anything more than it is right now.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This page you present is just another lazy writing example of what I said about that overshadowing thing. Yes they are long-time friends, so why would Hal say "follow you anywhere"? Is their relationship star and follower? Did Hal ever say that to Black Canary, Superman or Batman when he was in Justice League? Did Hal ever ordered his friends like John said "go finish you shit" when he was the corps leader? Then again, is John's qualifications and record of service at the corps that outstanding, better than Salaak or Kilowog, no one questioned about him? Can you even name any great contributions he did for the corps? We all know it's just Venditti wants to promote John and give him a position. So stop pretending he is the perfect person for leadership and making Hal deferential for that. Too pseudo.


I appreciate your passion, but slow down.

The term "handle your business" is actually urban slang. I've used the phrase, but never with a negative connotation. I thought it was funny RV had John use it. I saw it more as do what you gotta do, as opposed to clean up your mess.

John showed fine leadership during the Van Jensen run on GLC.

No where did I post that John is the perfect person for leadership. I'm not sure where you got that from. That quality does not exist in modern comics. The other funny part that I did post was John asking Hal to attend a meeting which he *immediately refused!*

With most jobs, if your boss needs you to show up and contribute to a meeting, you drop what you're doing, and go. You may have to set things aside, but that's part of the nature of having a job. Or, at least provide a compelling reason why you can't go.

Hal just upped, and left. I'm laughing as I type this, but Hal's actions told John to handle his mess (with the yellow lanterns)!

Hal saying follow you anywhere while going in the opposite direction can be seen as insulting.

Hal is not taking command seriously, and John is not being serious about being in command which happens when friendships are involved in work environments.

I could never see Hal being that relaxed around Batman without catching the Bat-glare. I would imagine Wonder Woman & Captain Atom not being happy, either.

I can see Hal being like that with Black Canary & Superman, and both would be just as lax as John.

So yeah, someone else should be calling the shots, and I'm glad the Guardians are back.

Also, Kilowog is just as much a member of "Hal & Pals" as John, so I don't think he qualifies much for leadership, either.

I think you're jumping to conclusions about my posts, but I do feel that RV is not very good with character building.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> In a word, Venditti wants to make everyone happy and turns out he makes no one happy.


I agree with this.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wouldn't be so optimistic since Venditti have written Hal saying "I'm just a guy buying time for John to think out some plans (because I don't have a brain or so)"…


Again, I'm not sure what your point is when I stated that I don't like how Hal is being characterized.

Unless Dr. Manhattan took away more than ten years of life experiences & common sense, I don't understand why this version of Hal exists.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, I enjoy it even if I feel it could be improved...


Do you think a more involved (not micro-managing) editor would help RV find a better balance?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> QFT.
> 
> I was thinking that same thing when Guy was elevated to 'honor guard' with Johns' Relaunch. 
> 
> Neither Guy nor John were ever really celebrated Green Lanterns with epic stories. Guy was only a member of the corp for about 40 issues between 1985-1992, and he wasn't starring in the book for most of that. Most of his big wins stories were based on JLI (the least epic of the Justice Leagues) and what he did AFTER he was kicked out of the corp with the yellow ring and stuff. John Stewart was less successful than that. 
> 
> You can say what you want about the 'show don't tell' mentality... but even the others admit that he fought all the rogues and kept the planet safe for years. 30+ years of continual adventures that he would triumph over supervillains and invaders that we all got see in detail. He has a heck of a resume. The only one close to his achievements is Kyle since he was sole GL of the universe and restarted the corp. 
> 
> John, Guy, and Hal have a 'seniority' thing going on since they were the only ones that survived the great ring purge 1988 and when vol 3 started they were the only Green Lanterns left... but even then that doesn't make them 'leader material'. They just kind of restarted and recruited the corp again. Compare that to the likes of Salaak and Kilowog... it's silly that every push is entirely 'human characters in a corp of 7200'. 
> ...


I know where you are coming from, but how much continuity survived during the Johns' era?

Johns did not reference a lot of old continuity, and other writers followed that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> John was calling Hal his best friend as far back as the Mosaic run, and Hal called John his best friend even earlier than that. Granted, Hal has at least three _other_ best friends (Tom Kalmaku, Barry Allen & Ollie Queen), but that doesn't negate the fact that John & Hal had both been through so much together, particularly after Katma's murder, that they became much closer.


Priest may have been the first to have John refer to Hal as his best friend.





> One of the things I love most about John & Hal's friendship is how often they are at odds with each other, much like Hal's relationship with Ollie


John & Hal have a very complicated relationship.

You don't let any bloke & his girlfriend (both unemployed) move in with you & your wife.




You don't decide to cure just anyone before you go sacrifice yourself to reignite the sun while being possessed by a yellow fear monster.





A lot of source material just is not being used.

----------


## liwanag

look at chibi hal

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> look at chibi hal


It would have been nice to see this JL line-up in the modern era. I thought Geoff was heading in that direction during the Trinity War.

I really wanted to see Hal, Barry, Carter, & Ollie in a few stories as their decidedly different personalities bounced off each other.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Nice. I assume Doc Shaner did the cover  :Cool: ?

----------


## Johnny

> Nice. I assume Doc Shaner did the cover ?


It's him. The Silver Age Star Sapphire costume is something to behold. lol

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It's him. The Silver Age Star Sapphire costume is something to behold. lol


I actually like it. Has that sexy/Catwoman/Silver age era look. Lol.

Also like how the color is not quite red but not exactly pink either.

----------


## liwanag

i see people on twitter greeting hal a happy birthday last february 20...

----------


## HAN9000

> I appreciate your passion, but slow down.
> 
> The term "handle your business" is actually urban slang. I've used the phrase, but never with a negative connotation. I thought it was funny RV had John use it. I saw it more as do what you gotta do, as opposed to clean up your mess.
> 
> John showed fine leadership during the Van Jensen run on GLC.
> 
> No where did I post that John is the perfect person for leadership. I'm not sure where you got that from. That quality does not exist in modern comics. The other funny part that I did post was John asking Hal to attend a meeting which he *immediately refused!*
> 
> With most jobs, if your boss needs you to show up and contribute to a meeting, you drop what you're doing, and go. You may have to set things aside, but that's part of the nature of having a job. Or, at least provide a compelling reason why you can't go.
> ...


I might not express my points very clearly. I didn't mean you said John is the perfect leader. I mean Venditti said that and let all characters make a fetish of him out of nowhere. 
I appreciate your optimism and I think your interpretation of that panel makes some senses. What I see is quite the opposite: Hal was doing something must be done and had to humbly make a promise for that as an apology. I really hope you are right and I'm just being paranoid because we both want the same thing. But that's not the only time of John & Hal's interaction that disturbed me. John reprimanded Hal when Hal tried to convince him he should trust his own corps than those Yellow Lanterns. (Again, Hal's attitude to YL was awful in that plot.) Too many annoying details in the whole run.
Speaking of GLC, Venditti negotiated with the writer of Red Lantern and threw Guy into that book to let John be the only leading character and made Hal take the blame. That totally made Hal a jerk.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I might not express my points very clearly. I didn't mean you said John is the perfect leader. I mean Venditti said that and let all characters make a fetish of him out of nowhere. 
> I appreciate your optimism and I think your interpretation of that panel makes some senses. What I see is quite the opposite: Hal was doing something must be done and had to humbly make a promise for that as an apology. I really hope you are right and I'm just being paranoid because we both want the same thing. But that's not the only time of John & Hal's interaction that disturbed me. John reprimanded Hal when Hal tried to convince him he should trust his own corps than those Yellow Lanterns. (Again, Hal's attitude to YL was awful in that plot.) Too many annoying details in the whole run.
> Speaking of GLC, Venditti negotiated with the writer of Red Lantern and threw Guy into that book to let John be the only leading character and made Hal take the blame. That totally made Hal a jerk.


I don't think too much long term thinking went into these plots over the years.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

hal and carol by darwyn cooke

----------


## Frontier

> 


I love those crazy "talk to the readers about insane plot" covers  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

ComboSmall.jpg




Oh Yea!!!

----------


## Johnny

"Sinestro, get the hell away from them."

----------


## j9ac9k

> I love those crazy "talk to the readers about insane plot" covers .


Does anyone know what the actual plot of that issue was??

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> 


Is that the cover for one of the Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner collections?

Supermullet  :Wink:

----------


## vartox

> Is that the cover for one of the Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner collections?
> 
> Supermullet


It's a cover for a new Zero Hour deluxe edition  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Does anyone know what the actual plot of that issue was??


Sinestro creates a bond between Barry and the core of the earth which means every time his heart rate increases it causes some sort of destruction and then tried to orchestrate his death so that the world would be destroyed when his heart stopped

Hal managed to save Barry and they both defeated Sinestro who was working with Weather Wizard

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> "Sinestro, get the hell away from them."


See....just keep it simple.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Just remember, folks.....all that came about because Hal blew the whistle on Sinestro being a corrupt space cop.

All reality nearly warped because Sinestro had hurt feelings.

----------


## Johnny

> Just remember, folks.....all that came about because Hal blew the whistle on Sinestro being a corrupt space cop.
> 
> All reality nearly warped because Sinestro had hurt feelings.


Basically Sinestro is a millennial on steroids.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Basically Sinestro is a millennial on steroids.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Crap...how did I miss that?!

Miss what, you ask?

The ultimate proof that Hal was corrupted (thanks, Sinestro)!

His hair was parted on the wrong side!!!!!

He deserved this.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that is a powerful image.

If Zod tried on Hal's ring, would he have enough will to resists Hal's personality?

----------


## Frontier

> 


I don't think Green Lantern rings work that way...

----------


## j9ac9k

Man, Sandoval should be considered top 5 of DC artists, and I have no doubt he'll take off like Reis did, but I just wish the writing on this title was as good as he deserves.

----------


## WillieMorgan

Another stunning cover from Rafa Sandoval there.

It seems like nearly every time I click on the 'Hal Jordan Appreciation Thread' nowadays I get a visual feast like this! We need to keep this guy on GL for as long as possible.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Agreed.  Sandoval's art is amazing.  I'd even put him over EVS, but I don't want to start any debates on that.  Both are amazing.  At least there's 1 good thing about this book.

----------


## NeathBlue

Hopefully with having Zod in this arc, people who don’t normally buy HJ, will pick it up and realise what a great comic this is and keep buying it... because it’s criminal that sales are currently as low as they are.
The artwork continues to excel.

----------


## liwanag

absolutely agree on rafa staying as long as he can.

hope he doesn't get transferred to a higher profile title.. or an event..

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think Green Lantern rings work that way...


Yeah, but Hal's ring is not Guardians' approved. Hal's ring is affecting Kyle, and he's the snowflake of the crew.

I'm curious to see what effect the ring would have on Zod.

----------


## Elmo

I think EVS' characters are creepy looking and just because he's drawn a lot of Green Lantern doesn't mean he's the best to do it

I wouldn't even put him in my top 50

----------


## HAN9000

> hal and carol by darwyn cooke


I really miss Darwyn Cooke...Q_Q

----------


## HAN9000

I think the praise should be shared with colorist Tomeu Morey. Rafa's art won't be so good if not for his color.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think EVS' characters are creepy looking and just because he's drawn a lot of Green Lantern doesn't mean he's the best to do it
> 
> I wouldn't even put him in my top 50


I find the way he draws characters being overly muscular a bit off-putting personally. With Rafa they still look like they spend all day in a gym (Guy isn't a big an offender with this due to his motorcycle jacket being the one Green Lantern uniform that isn't skintight, yet he's the first Lantern in the currently title to get a nude scene!) but they aren't bodybuilders. Massive pecs feel like a hangover from the 90's. There are different body types where musculature is concerned, not just Arnold Schwarzenegger-type massive chests.

Besides, Rafa Sandoval's style speaks out to me. The sketchy quality feels apt for a Lantern title and the return of Hal's spit curl is great considering Billy Tan drew Hal with flat hair. Hal seems like the kind of character who'd have spiky hair.

----------


## jbmasta

> Hopefully with having Zod in this arc, people who don’t normally buy HJ, will pick it up and realise what a great comic this is and keep buying it... because it’s criminal that sales are currently as low as they are.
> The artwork continues to excel.


With Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps the art has never been less than excellent.

----------


## Johnny

> I really miss Darwyn Cooke...Q_Q


Who doesn't  :Frown:

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I think the praise should be shared with colorist Tomeu Morey. Rafa's art won't be so good if not for his color.


True. It's easy to heap praise on the artist, and justifiably so in this case, and not give credit where it's due to the colourist. It's very much a team effort.

Let's just say that it's a sterling piece of work all round.

----------


## Johnny

Inkers and colorists are often the unsung heroes indeed. Kudos to all contributors. It's also twice a month, which is another reason it's so amazing to see how good of an art is being produced on such tight deadlines.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Ferreyra says he's been "practicing"...

----------


## Elmo

Scott Clark in my opinion was one of the best artists to draw Green Lantern in recent years. Still sad he never lived to reach a higher status

Gil Kane and Jose Luis Garcia Lopez were arguably the best artists to draw Hal, ever

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Tastes differ, my all time favorite Hal artists are Ivan Reis and though he drew him more as Par(Hal)lax Darryl Banks but I go back to the 70's in collecting GL and have read the older stuff. I think Joe Staton is my favorite Guy artist, didn't he come up with the moon boots look or did Perez in Crisis and Staton drew it more? For John, Cully Hamner, because I loved Mosaic. For Kyle, Darryl Banks, loved the constructs.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I just saw in a panel with Bendis from ECC that he said that he never thought he would love writing Green Lantern but he does.

Should we be worried?  :Confused:

----------


## jbmasta

> I just saw in a panel with Bendis from ECC that he said that he never thought he would love writing Green Lantern but he does.
> 
> Should we be worried?


Please, in the name of Krona, don't let him anywhere near a Lantern title. I'm still trying to erase the utter dreck that is Civil War II from my mind entirely (a poorly premised story written to tie into the MCU film Civil War, and another is an overly lone string of hero vs hero events).

----------


## Johnny

> I just saw in a panel with Bendis from ECC that he said that he never thought he would love writing Green Lantern but he does.
> 
> Should we be worried?


He's likely referring to Action Comics where Hal appears on the cover of his first issue. I doubt he would be writing an actual GL title. Should we be worried about how he could be writing GL in his potential guest appearances in AC or Superman? I'm not because I just don't care about Bendis. I used to be a huge fan of his original USM run, but the BMB I see today clearly isn't the same guy from the early 2000s. He can do whatever he likes, these days Hal isn't much of a priority for DC, so who cares how Bendis would write him anyway. I probably wouldn't even notice unless I see people complain about it.

----------


## Frontier

Bendis is an ill-fit for Cosmic, though they also gave him Superman, so maybe he could do an Earth-based GL book. 

But I'm not hoping for it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

You know Geoff must've had an erection while writing this.

----------


## jbmasta

> He's likely referring to Action Comics where Hal appears on the cover of his first issue. I doubt he would be writing an actual GL title. Should we be worried about how he could be writing GL in his potential guest appearances in AC or Superman? I'm not because I just don't care about Bendis. I used to be a huge fan of his original USM run, but the BMB I see today clearly isn't the same guy from the early 2000s. He can do whatever he likes, these days Hal isn't much of a priority for DC, so who cares how Bendis would write him anyway. I probably wouldn't even notice unless I see people complain about it.


Bendis is great when creating something from the ground up, with no previous continuity to adhere to, but when there is previous continuity that isn't his, then he overwrites it to facilitate the story he's writing. He's also got a bad habit of shilling characters he likes. She barely gets a couple of panels in Civil War II before the younger Avengers are calling her the best character ever. This even shows back in his Ultimate Spider-Man days, where Kitty, a favorite character of Bendis, dated Peter and then Kong (a character resembling Bendis). His storylines also tend to be dragged out, purposefully writing storylines to collected in trades (there is however an USM storyline where Peter and Wolverine do Freaky Friday, and there's a page where Bendis says even he couldn't milk three issues out of the premise). Granted, that happens a lot now to the point where one and dones are annoyingly rare, but writing quality varies.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I would love to see Bendis write Hal. Every creator has ups and downs. However, Bendis has more than proven he's a great writer by this point. Looking forward to seeing how he handles Hal.

----------


## jbmasta

> I would love to see Bendis write Hal. Every creator has ups and downs. However, Bendis has more than proven he's a great writer by this point. Looking forward to seeing how he handles Hal.


Have you read Civil War II? That was all big concept and turned into Poochie going to his home planet. Bendis has his strengths, but I don't think a cosmic book or cosmic characters are among them. He's better at writing streetwise characters, which is usually as far as you can get from a Green Lantern book.

----------


## vartox

> I just saw in a panel with Bendis from ECC that he said that he never thought he would love writing Green Lantern but he does.
> 
> Should we be worried?


Wonder if Hal is going to start using more Yiddish slang  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Have you read Civil War II? That was all big concept and turned into Poochie going to his home planet. Bendis has his strengths, but I don't think a cosmic book or cosmic characters are among them. He's better at writing streetwise characters, which is usually as far as you can get from a Green Lantern book.


Big event crossover stories are always a mixed bag. I am not going to hold Civil War II against him when most of the story was mandated or thought up by a committee of different people. Bendis wrote it, yes, as he's also written many substandard comics. Find me a mainstream comics writer who has been around as long as Bendis has without a few duds. But Bendis has way more hits than misses from what I've read of his work. 

Hal Jordan fans would be lucky to have someone with a track record like his to write him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You know Geoff must've had an erection while writing this.


Like Sinestro totally forgot how he infected Hal with Parallax, who went on to cause Zero Hour which ended the original Legion time line (and all the lives in it).

I understand him being salty towards the Guardians (they were better covering up their sins than him), but his outrage is hypocritical & hollow.

I think those words would have held more weight if Kilowog, or Salaak uttered them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I would love to see Bendis write Hal. Every creator has ups and downs. However, Bendis has more than proven he's a great writer by this point. Looking forward to seeing how he handles Hal.


Bendis might be the writer to have Hal spend more time be on Earth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Big event crossover stories are always a mixed bag. I am not going to hold Civil War II against him when most of the story was mandated or thought up by a committee of different people. Bendis wrote it, yes, as he's also written many substandard comics. Find me a mainstream comics writer who has been around as long as Bendis has without a few duds. But Bendis has way more hits than misses from what I've read of his work. 
> 
> Hal Jordan fans would be lucky to have someone with a track record like his to write him.


Bendis might actually write Hal as a human being, and not the throwback 80's action super tough guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Scott Clark in my opinion was one of the best artists to draw Green Lantern in recent years. Still sad he never lived to reach a higher status
> 
> Gil Kane and Jose Luis Garcia Lopez were arguably the best artists to draw Hal, ever.





> Tastes differ, my all time favorite Hal artists are Ivan Reis and though he drew him more as Par(Hal)lax Darryl Banks but I go back to the 70's in collecting GL and have read the older stuff. I think Joe Staton is my favorite Guy artist, didn't he come up with the moon boots look or did Perez in Crisis and Staton drew it more? For John, Cully Hamner, because I loved Mosaic. For Kyle, Darryl Banks, loved the constructs.


Wait...no love for Neal Adams, Mike Grell, and Dave Gibbons?

----------


## Johnny

> I understand him being salty towards the Guardians (they were better covering up their sins than him), but his outrage is hypocritical & hollow.


Maybe it was intentional. After all Sinestro is meant to be a hypocrite, so Geoff must've been able to see that, despite his affections towards the character.

Ah, who am I kidding, of course he didn't.

----------


## Frontier

> Maybe it was intentional. After all Sinestro is meant to be a hypocrite, so Geoff must've been able to see that, despite his affections towards the character.
> 
> Ah, who am I kidding, of course he didn't.


I don't think Johns ever made excuses for Sinestro and his actions.

The Guardians dropped the ball but I don't think Johns ever used that as an excuse for how off the rails Sinestro went, especially since the Guardians were usually the lesser of two evils.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

LOL, Johnny!

It's like Jesse Jackson giving a speech to young men about staying faithful to their wives, and not having kids out of wedlock.

Johns' Sinestro reminds me of Jesse Jackson.

Somebody please get Sinestro some ex-lax®....because that boy is so full of feces.

I could totally see the outrage coming from a good soldier like Kilowog, or the by the book Salaak. Both have been loyal to the Guardians. Both may have known Abin, too.

I could even see Sora, Abin's niece, holding a grudge against the Guardians.

----------


## liwanag

> Tastes differ, my all time favorite Hal artists are Ivan Reis and though he drew him more as Par(Hal)lax Darryl Banks but I go back to the 70's in collecting GL and have read the older stuff. I think Joe Staton is my favorite Guy artist, didn't he come up with the moon boots look or did Perez in Crisis and Staton drew it more? For John, Cully Hamner, because I loved Mosaic. For Kyle, Darryl Banks, loved the constructs.


ivan reis definitely belongs in my top three. green lantern has had so many great artists over the years. carlos pacheco, doug mahnke... can't really complain about the artists we have had.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Wait...no love for Neal Adams, Mike Grell, and Dave Gibbons?


Grell was a fave of mine as a kid, he drew both GL and the Legion, two of my favorite DC properties.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I don't think Johns ever made excuses for Sinestro and his actions.
> 
> The Guardians dropped the ball but I don't think Johns ever used that as an excuse for how off the rails Sinestro went, especially since the Guardians were usually the lesser of two evils.


Agreed.

Johns, and the writers who preceded him, always wrote Sinestro as a villain who believed absolutely in his own righteousness. In his mind, all the evil acts he committed were never his fault, no matter how heinous. They were the result of someone else's actions. They were to blame. Never him. 

All Johns did was reveal that the Guardians were of the same ilk and Sinestro once again used them to justify his own fall from grace. They were the reason he'd become a monster. If it wasn't for them, he'd still be the hero he once was.

However, Sinestro's belief in this nonsense doesn't make it true, and it's pretty clear to me that Johns doesn't believe it to be true either. Johns knack for writing sympathetic villains doesn't mean he thinks those villains are right, it just means he's very good at writing their point of view. It doesn't mean he agrees with that point of view.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Grell was a fave of mine as a kid, he drew both GL and the Legion, two of my favorite DC properties.


Grell's stuff from the 70's was pretty great.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I would love to see Bendis write Hal. Every creator has ups and downs. However, Bendis has more than proven he's a great writer by this point. Looking forward to seeing how he handles Hal.


Is anyone even sure that he was referring to Hal when he said "Green Lantern?"

----------


## Johnny

> Is anyone even sure that he was referring to Hal when he said "Green Lantern?"


If he talks about writing the character in his Action Comics/Superman run, I do believe it's Hal. If he doesn't or it's about something else, then it could be about any GL of course.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## comradepitrovsky

So, given that Carol and Kyle are together, who should Hal be shipped with?

----------


## j9ac9k

> So, given that Carol and Kyle are together, who should Hal be shipped with?


Carol and Kyle actually aren't together anymore.  Kyle hooked up with Kalista when he was with the Omega Men, then he tried to start things up again with Soranik earlier in this title.

But I still want to see Hal and Arisia give it another go.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> So, given that Carol and Kyle are together, who should Hal be shipped with?


Carol And Kyle Was The WORST! And Can We Forget It Like Rebirth Did Never Mention It Ever Again.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Carol And Kyle Was The WORST! And Can We Forget It Like Rebirth Did Never Mention It Ever Again.


I think the worst element of the Kyle/Carol relationship was just how left field it was. It suddenly and illogically came out of nowhere and made no sense, being a 180 degree U-turn over the previous runs.

You can almost see the strain the writers had in trying to make a relationship that had obviously been mandated seem like a natural evolution. They just couldn't. The whole thing just felt forced.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Is anyone even sure that he was referring to Hal when he said "Green Lantern?"


I wasn't at the panel, but, from the transcripts I've read, he was referring to the Green Lantern he wrote in Man of Steel, which has Hal on the cover.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Christopher McQuarrie sounds like a great choice for GLCorps if he can bring the same level of fun and inventiveness he did to his script for Live.Die.Repeat. AKA Edge of Tomorrow.

Everyone is assuming that this means we'll get Tom Cruise as Hal Jordan, which would be a pretty damn good choice if they want Hal to be an older veteran. While Tom Cruise's movies are not exactly as consistent as they once were, there's no doubt that Cruise himself is always 100% committed to whatever he does.

----------


## vartox

> So, given that Carol and Kyle are together, who should Hal be shipped with?


I hate Kyle/Carol with every fiber of my being, but I don't think they've been together since New Guardians ended what, three years ago? 

That said I'd like to see Hal date more aliens (that aren't surrounded with questionable choices, like Arisia  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) and breaking up Hal and Carol for literally no reason would have been a good opportunity to do that but I guess that would also require letting Hal have a semblance of a personal life so naturally nothing of the sort happened.

----------


## Frontier

> Christopher McQuarrie sounds like a great choice for GLCorps if he can bring the same level of fun and inventiveness he did to his script for Live.Die.Repeat. AKA Edge of Tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone is assuming that this means we'll get Tom Cruise as Hal Jordan, which would be a pretty damn good choice if they want Hal to be an older veteran. While Tom Cruise's movies are not exactly as consistent as they once were, there's no doubt that Cruise himself is always 100% committed to whatever he does.


How about Emily Blunt as Carol too  :Wink: ?



> I hate Kyle/Carol with every fiber of my being, but I don't think they've been together since New Guardians ended what, three years ago? 
> 
> That said I'd like to see Hal date more aliens (that aren't surrounded with questionable choices, like Arisia  ) and breaking up Hal and Carol for literally no reason would have been a good opportunity to do that but I guess that would also require letting Hal have a semblance of a personal life so naturally nothing of the sort happened.


Kyle is the only Earth GL who's gotten any kind of romance in the book and we all saw how that went  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> But I still want to see Hal and Arisia give it another go.


Here, here, Dilly Dilly, me too!

----------


## jbmasta

> Kyle is the only Earth GL who's gotten any kind of romance in the book and we all saw how that went .


John's married to the job, Hal likes hard to gets (he's very the chase being better than the capture) and Guy doesn't come across as a girl chaser. Kyle's the hopeless romantic, look at how many relationships he during the 90's.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

> Everyone is assuming that this means we'll get Tom Cruise as Hal Jordan, which would be a pretty damn good choice if they want Hal to be an older veteran. While Tom Cruise's movies are not exactly as consistent as they once were, there's no doubt that Cruise himself is always 100% committed to whatever he does.


Now I am getting images of Cruise praising the GLC as being similar to Scientology...

----------


## HAN9000

Well I'm a big Tom Cruise fan but ain't he a bit diminutive for Hal? Hal is 6'2". 
I think it would be wonderful having Cruise as Hal 20 years ago. Now I'd rather let young actors have a try.

----------


## El_Gato

> Well I'm a big Tom Cruise fan but ain't he a bit diminutive for Hal? Hal is 6'2". 
> I think it would be wonderful having Cruise as Hal 20 years ago. Now I'd rather let young actors have a try.


Apparently Cruise is around 5'7", which is considered short in Hollywood. And it seems WB wants an older Hal Jordan to play off a younger John Stewart, so no young actors for Hal.

----------


## Johnny

Well even if we do get veteran Hal, doesn't mean he should be in his 50s. Hal can easily be in his late 30s and still have a 10-15 year career as a GL.

----------


## liwanag

> 


cool. can't wait for this...

----------


## Johnny

I'm thinking it's going to be a rather mediocre book, but the art will probably be worth it.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Well I'm a big Tom Cruise fan but ain't he a bit diminutive for Hal? Hal is 6'2". 
> I think it would be wonderful having Cruise as Hal 20 years ago. Now I'd rather let young actors have a try.


Robert Downey Jr. is short, too. Hasn't stopped him from being the definitive Tony Stark in most people's minds.

I think the chances of getting a young actor play Hal in this iteration of Green Lantern are very low. The idea here is to have Hal play the veteran with John Stewart being the rookie, which is a very smart play given how many fans want to see both John and Hal. It only makes sense to put them together. 

And, if it's successful, the sequel can introduce Guy, Kyle, Simon and Jessica, possibly against Hal doing a heel turn as Parallax. In the comics, it makes sense to keep Hal eternally in his prime, but I think having Hal be older works better with so many younger GLs to introduce. It allows Hal to be recognized as the longest serving GL by several years while bringing in the other Earth GLs as quickly as possible without feeling like Hal is getting a raw deal.

And if Tom Cruise is indeed playing Hal Jordan, there will be very little worry that he'll be overshadowed by the other GLs as just some Obi-Wan type who doesn't get to do anything cool.

----------


## vartox

> John's married to the job, Hal likes hard to gets (he's very the chase being better than the capture) and Guy doesn't come across as a girl chaser. Kyle's the hopeless romantic, look at how many relationships he during the 90's.


John's had love interests before, Guy still has a thing with Ice as far as I know, we haven't seen Hal "chasing" anybody in several years. They COULD delve more into relationships in Hal n Pals but there's not much room to do so nor does Venditti seem interested in doing so.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> John's had love interests before, Guy still has a thing with Ice as far as I know, we haven't seen Hal "chasing" anybody in several years. They COULD delve more into relationships in Hal n Pals but there's not much room to do so nor does Venditti seem interested in doing so.


Hal's stuck in pining for Carol mode these days. As much as I like Hal's various love interests, Carol is clearly the one that sticks the most.

----------


## Johnny

> Robert Downey Jr. is short, too. Hasn't stopped him from being the definitive Tony Stark in most people's minds.
> 
> I think the chances of getting a young actor play Hal in this iteration of Green Lantern are very low. The idea here is to have Hal play the veteran with John Stewart being the rookie, which is a very smart play given how many fans want to see both John and Hal. It only makes sense to put them together. 
> 
> And, if it's successful, the sequel can introduce Guy, Kyle, Simon and Jessica, possibly against Hal doing a heel turn as Parallax. In the comics, it makes sense to keep Hal eternally in his prime, but I think having Hal be older works better with so many younger GLs to introduce. It allows Hal to be recognized as the longest serving GL by several years while bringing in the other Earth GLs as quickly as possible without feeling like Hal is getting a raw deal.
> 
> And if Tom Cruise is indeed playing Hal Jordan, there will be very little worry that he'll be overshadowed by the other GLs as just some Obi-Wan type who doesn't get to do anything cool.


Well said, but I think one potential issue is how would this affect the character's portrayal in outside media going forward. If the movie is successful, which I'm sure we're all hoping for, and Hal is a 50+ year old man there, does that mean he will suddenly start appearing as a 50+ year old man everywhere else he shows up. After all Hal isn't like Bruce or Peter Parker, where it wouldn't matter how old these guys are because everyone knows who they are. People don't care if Peter is a teenager or an adult, or if Bruce is a rookie, a crimefighter in his prime, a washed up veteran, or an old man like he was in Batman Beyond or TDKR, he's Batman so people always expect to see him in a different light. But if they make Hal an older guy when there are so many other Lanterns that come after him, does that mean this is all he will ever be going forward. Despite that I know the positives of making him a veteran, combined with the sheer necessity of making him as different as possible from the 2011 misfire, I think the aforementioned are my main issues with making him past his prime, because movies create the type of public awareness that comics or animation can't. We saw what happened to Hank Pym when Marvel not only excluded him from the founding Avengers roster, but turned him into an older character. I hope GLC doesn't create this type of awareness for Hal, where it suddenly turns him into "the old GL" that isn't seen as relevant as the other Lanterns.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well even if we do get veteran Hal, doesn't mean he should be in his 50s. Hal can easily be in his late 30s and still have a 10-15 year career as a GL.


I would go no older than James Marsden, and no younger than Armie Hammer.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

IMO, you can get away with RDJ, Don Cheadle, and Mark Ruffalo due to CGI, and needing to "transform" when in action.

Hal has always been....physical....despite having a power source that can "do all the work." Hal likes to punch people.

Even though nothing definitive has been set, I am glad some news about the film is being reported.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think the worst element of the Kyle/Carol relationship was just how left field it was. It suddenly and illogically came out of nowhere and made no sense, being a 180 degree U-turn over the previous runs.
> 
> You can almost see the strain the writers had in trying to make a relationship that had obviously been mandated seem like a natural evolution. They just couldn't. The whole thing just felt forced.


The only good thing that came out of that whole dumb storyline was that it unified us all in our hatred of that dumb storyline.  We can disagree and rant at each other, but mention Kyle/Carol and suddenly all that petty stuff goes away.

The whole thing was so abrupt after what came before it.  The first thing Venditti writes for GL is the horsecrap cliche breakup of Hal & Carol.  Page freaking 3!  And after Hal & Carol spent the last 20 issues on a quest to reconnect then we see a flash forward of them as grandparents.  What kind of an asshole does that?  And then Carol heads over to New Guardians to flirt with Kyle which just made her seem incredibly shallow and hypocritical.  Justin Jordan is a great writer and he did what he could.  I completely agree and it's obvious that it wasn't his idea.  If NG starred 2 new characters without any history then it might've been a fun read.  But this...

My little icon under my screen name is a panel of Carol bending over in front of Kyle from NG 21 right after she breaks up with Hal.  I picked it so that every time I see it, I can be reminded of this crap story and the end of my innocence.  This was the first time I ever noticed how horribly awful a comic can be.  And I've read tons of them.  All those Marvel artist driven books of the 90s, the Clone saga, Superman red & blue, Bat Azrael, that whole Gail Simone fridge thing, even the old goofy Star Sapphire ones with the organ and the space amazons... I never really noticed when something was bad until Kyle/Carol.  What other icon would an angry nerd use?

----------


## Frontier

> Well said, but I think one potential issue is how would this affect the character's portrayal in outside media going forward. If the movie is successful, which I'm sure we're all hoping for, and Hal is a 50+ year old man there, does that mean he will suddenly start appearing as a 50+ year old man everywhere else he shows up. After all Hal isn't like Bruce or Peter Parker, where it wouldn't matter how old these guys are because everyone knows who they are. People don't care if Peter is a teenager or an adult, or if Bruce is a rookie, a crimefighter in his prime, a washed up veteran, or an old man like he was in Batman Beyond or TDKR, he's Batman so people always expect to see him in a different light. But if they make Hal an older guy when there are so many other Lanterns that come after him, does that mean this is all he will ever be going forward. Despite that I know the positives of making him a veteran, combined with the sheer necessity of making him as different as possible from the 2011 misfire, I think the aforementioned are my main issues with making him past his prime, because movies create the type of public awareness that comics or animation can't. We saw what happened to Hank Pym when Marvel not only excluded him from the founding Avengers roster, but turned him into an older character. I hope GLC doesn't create this type of awareness for Hal, where it suddenly turns him into "the old GL" that isn't seen as relevant as the other Lanterns.


Well, the most "movie synergy" we've seen with the DCEU so far is Wonder Woman's costume and Aquaman getting a beard. 

Bruce is still the same vague age he's always been in and I don't see them de-aging Barry anytime soon to match the movies. 

So even if we do get an older Hal that doesn't mean outside media will have to absolutely effect that.

----------


## vartox

> Hal's stuck in pining for Carol mode these days. As much as I like Hal's various love interests, Carol is clearly the one that sticks the most.


This is true but at this point they need to either put up or shut up when it comes to Carol. Either let Hal move on and stop this pining  or put them together. I'm tired of this annoying in between  :Frown:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> The only good thing that came out of that whole dumb storyline was that it unified us all in our hatred of that dumb storyline.  We can disagree and rant at each other, but mention Kyle/Carol and suddenly all that petty stuff goes away.
> 
> The whole thing was so abrupt after what came before it.  The first thing Venditti writes for GL is the horsecrap cliche breakup of Hal & Carol.  Page freaking 3!  And after Hal & Carol spent the last 20 issues on a quest to reconnect then we see a flash forward of them as grandparents.  What kind of an asshole does that?  And then Carol heads over to New Guardians to flirt with Kyle which just made her seem incredibly shallow and hypocritical.  Justin Jordan is a great writer and he did what he could.  I completely agree and it's obvious that it wasn't his idea.  If NG starred 2 new characters without any history then it might've been a fun read.  But this...
> 
> My little icon under my screen name is a panel of Carol bending over in front of Kyle from NG 21 right after she breaks up with Hal.  I picked it so that every time I see it, I can be reminded of this crap story and the end of my innocence.  This was the first time I ever noticed how horribly awful a comic can be.  And I've read tons of them.  All those Marvel artist driven books of the 90s, the Clone saga, Superman red & blue, Bat Azrael, that whole Gail Simone fridge thing, even the old goofy Star Sapphire ones with the organ and the space amazons... I never really noticed when something was bad until Kyle/Carol.  What other icon would an angry nerd use?


It was a bad pairing. The only thing that interested me was the fact that Carol was with someone who was nothing like Hal, personality-wise. They should have just created a new temporary love interest for Carol.

No more Kari Limbo shenanigans!

Speaking of which....



Damn, Hal's love hand was so strong, she proposed.

LOL, I can see why a brain-damaged Guy was so full of hurt feelings.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This is true but at this point they need to either put up or shut up when it comes to Carol. Either let Hal move on and stop this pining  or put them together. I'm tired of this annoying in between


But this is kinda what Hal & Carol do though...this on & off again romance thing.

The only difference now is that Hal seems to be taking celibacy classes with John.

----------


## vartox

> But this is kinda what Hal & Carol do though...this on & off again romance thing.
> 
> The only difference now is that Hal seems to be taking celibacy classes with John.


It might be their "thing" but how many times can you do on again/off again over a period of decades? There's nothing fresh or interesting about it these days.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I understand. I was never a fan of lady-killer Hal, especially the way Johns & James Robinson presented it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> But this is kinda what Hal & Carol do though...this on & off again romance thing.
> 
> The only difference now is that Hal seems to be taking celibacy classes with John.


It was the context of the moment that made this breakup worse than anything else (talking about the Hal/Kyle/Carol situation)

Prior to it, Carol was on a trajectory towards being a legitimate character.  We've seen those pages posted from Secret Files that gave her depth.  She was shedding all that "lick my boots Superman" nonsense and turning into something well defined on her own.  She was even taking something of a leadership role in the early NG.  Then they pair her with Kyle and she becomes a plot device.  No substance.  Just the object that drives Kyle towards his goal.  All the Ferris Air stuff and character development goes right out the window.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was the context of the moment that made this breakup worse than anything else (talking about the Hal/Kyle/Carol situation)
> 
> Prior to it, Carol was on a trajectory towards being a legitimate character.  We've seen those pages posted from Secret Files that gave her depth.  She was shedding all that "lick my boots Superman" nonsense and turning into something well defined on her own.  She was even taking something of a leadership role in the early NG.  Then they pair her with Kyle and she becomes a plot device.  No substance.  Just the object that drives Kyle towards his goal.  All the Ferris Air stuff and character development goes right out the window.


That's totally no bueno in my book.

----------


## Frontier

All this Hal and Carol talk reminds me of Peter and MJ in Spider-Man  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> All this Hal and Carol talk reminds me of Peter and MJ in Spider-Man .


That's my all-time favorite comic book couple, so tread carefully bro.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

In all seriousness, MJ and Peter have as much if not more baggage than Carol and Hal, yet are somehow more likeable as a couple.

----------


## Frontier

> That's my all-time favorite comic book couple, so tread carefully bro. 
> 
> In all seriousness, MJ and Peter have as much if not more baggage than Carol and Hal, yet are somehow more likeable as a couple.


I think it helps that they, in-universe, got hitched and were married for a good deal of time.

We can barely get five issues of Hal and Carol together in a committed relationship.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's my all-time favorite comic book couple, so tread carefully bro. 
> 
> In all seriousness, MJ and Peter have as much if not more baggage than Carol and Hal, yet are somehow more likeable as a couple.


It is funny both Hal & Peter have spotty employment history while Carol & MJ were always more stable.

Hal & Peter would have an awful lot to talk about over a few beers.

Which one has the money to pay for the beers?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think it helps that they, in-universe, got hitched and were married for a good deal of time.
> 
> We can barely get five issues of Hal and Carol together in a committed relationship.


It's almost a running gag with Hal & Carol.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Well said, but I think one potential issue is how would this affect the character's portrayal in outside media going forward. If the movie is successful, which I'm sure we're all hoping for, and Hal is a 50+ year old man there, does that mean he will suddenly start appearing as a 50+ year old man everywhere else he shows up. After all Hal isn't like Bruce or Peter Parker, where it wouldn't matter how old these guys are because everyone knows who they are. People don't care if Peter is a teenager or an adult, or if Bruce is a rookie, a crimefighter in his prime, a washed up veteran, or an old man like he was in Batman Beyond or TDKR, he's Batman so people always expect to see him in a different light. But if they make Hal an older guy when there are so many other Lanterns that come after him, does that mean this is all he will ever be going forward. Despite that I know the positives of making him a veteran, combined with the sheer necessity of making him as different as possible from the 2011 misfire, I think the aforementioned are my main issues with making him past his prime, because movies create the type of public awareness that comics or animation can't. We saw what happened to Hank Pym when Marvel not only excluded him from the founding Avengers roster, but turned him into an older character. I hope GLC doesn't create this type of awareness for Hal, where it suddenly turns him into "the old GL" that isn't seen as relevant as the other Lanterns.


Given Hal's placement in DC's ever-sliding timeline with the perpetually young Silver Agers, there's no way to make him too old, because he's wedged between the older JSA and the forever mid-20s original Titans, the older teens of Young Justice and the younger teens and pre-teens of Teen Titans.

So, it's possible that, if Cruise's protrayal of Hal as a seasoned veteran is wildly successful, Hal will be depicted as somewhat older like he was during the early 90s when he gained the gray streaks and was said to be the same age as the mid-forties Ollie Queen. However, he'll never be able to get too old, otherwise he'd start to become too close in age to Alan Scott, whose primary role is to be the elder statesman GL.

Personally, I have no problem with Hal being depicted as an older guy again, because Superman and Batman are already there in the comics as fathers of a 10 year old and 13 year old respectively. Besides, if it ever becomes a problem, Hal's extra years can always be wiped away like it was during Rebirth. 

These are comics. Anything can happen.  :Wink:

----------


## comradepitrovsky

> I understand. I was never a fan of lady-killer Hal, especially the way Johns & James Robinson presented it.


It was also real douchey to Zinda and Helena, and I liked the way that Gail Simone retconned that away.

----------


## jbmasta

> It's almost a running gag with Hal & Carol.


Hal's been depicted as almost afraid of commitment, like he can settle down in one place for too long. Even with the Corps he's ping ponged all over the place and been kicked out and rejoined many times. Hal's been flying for so long he doesn't seem to want to land for a committed relationship.

One thing about his romantic pursuits does show clearly. When he's seriously told no, he backs off. Carol is just as keen to play the game with him, that's why they keep trying at it. Hal would have to get over his hang ups about commitment for them to succeed.

Hal would make a good traveler. He always wants to see what's out there, push the boundaries and discover new things.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> It was also real douchey to Zinda and Helena, and I liked the way that Gail Simone retconned that away.


How did she do that? By never mentioning it?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was also real douchey to Zinda and Helena, and I liked the way that Gail Simone retconned that away.


I was glad Gail did that. It was a disservice to the ladies. In my head canon, Hal Jordan & Oliver Queen are lovable, but discreetly vain. How they view themselves is not quite how the rest of the world does.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal's been depicted as almost afraid of commitment, like he can settle down in one place for too long. Even with the Corps he's ping ponged all over the place and been kicked out and rejoined many times. Hal's been flying for so long he doesn't seem to want to land for a committed relationship.
> 
> One thing about his romantic pursuits does show clearly. When he's seriously told no, he backs off. Carol is just as keen to play the game with him, that's why they keep trying at it. Hal would have to get over his hang ups about commitment for them to succeed.
> 
> Hal would make a good traveler. He always wants to see what's out there, push the boundaries and discover new things.


Are you sure that was not the the yellow fear monster filling Hal with self-doubt?

I do feel that Hal is a passionate person who pursues an objective full throttle until the next big thing comes along. 

I do agree that Carol knows the deal, and rides the emerald crazy love train with eyes wide open.

I would have no problem if someone retcons that Carol knew Hal was GL before he told her. She played along with the love triangle for kicks. Hal is a great GL, but I think he is terrible at subterfuge.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> How did she do that? By never mentioning it?


Check this out.

https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-t...superheroines/

----------


## j9ac9k

> It was also real douchey to Zinda and Helena, and I liked the way that Gail Simone retconned that away.


The worst part of that for me what that Robinson ruined the possibility of a real Hal/Zalinda match.  I always thought they might've made a cool couple.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Check this out.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-t...superheroines/


It could've turned into one of those cute moments... Carol finds out and confronts Hal, "You had a threesome with Huntress and Blackhawk!! I'll never forgive you!"

Hal - "No, it's not like that.  I got drunk, talked about you all night, then passed out"

BTW - I feel like I want to call bullschitt on this whole retcon but at the same time I kinda don't care.  Such a  dilemma.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> The worst part of that for me what that Robinson ruined the possibility of a real Hal/Zalinda match.  I always thought they might've made a cool couple.


Hal/Zinda would be a great match and I choose to believe they hooked up  :Stick Out Tongue:  I didn't like Robinson's scene but I disliked Simone's too, she doesn't like Hal at all and it shows.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Check this out.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-t...superheroines/


That article is very misleading and false in the first half. 
As someone who just read through the first 50+ issues of Silver age GL from 1961-1967 that is not how Hal acted towards Carol at all. 

He was always pining after her but he was never aggressive at all. In fact he always kind of held back because he wanted Carol to fall for him as Hal naturally instead of as GL who Carol was infatuated with. 

Also Hal ONLY had eyes for Carol. He never even looked at another woman while he was in Coast city. He was not a "ladies man " in that sense. 

When Carol got engaged out of the blue, it all happened off panel , we never even see the guy, Hal does not get over it quickly. He becomes so depressed he straight up leaves coast city because he is so heart broken . Leaving everything behind . His friends , his job, his home. 

And once he does start traveling around he does interact with other women but nothing too deep and is always thinking and comparing them to Carol who is very on his mind . 

Beyond that I can't speak on as I haven't read further yet.
But again from issue 1-54 and 1961-1967 Hal was not a "ladies man" in the slightest as this article claims.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Check this out.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-t...superheroines/


Oh yeah, and this:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Oh yeah, and this:


Damn...is he part Klingon?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Damn...is he part Klingon?


All I know is, he sure knows how to spend a million dollars.

----------


## Frontier

> The worst part of that for me what that Robinson ruined the possibility of a real Hal/Zalinda match.  I always thought they might've made a cool couple.


Hal and Zinda feels like a a fun, crazy, one-night-stand waiting to happen  :Smile: .



> 


This would be nicer if Kyle got to meet Hal after he'd had a heroic death in the modern era and not in the context of Parallax...

----------


## SJNeal

> Damn...is he part Klingon?


That hair is *all* Klingon.   :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

Folks I'm a 30 year old man, is it fine that I find this to be adorable?

----------


## Frontier

> Folks I'm a 30 year old man, is it fine that I find this to be adorable?


I love how Hal looks so happy while Sinestro looks so angry  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

> Folks I'm a 30 year old man, is it fine that I find this to be adorable?


Seems like a normal reaction to me, those are super cute!

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Folks I'm a 30 year old man, is it fine that I find this to be adorable?


Where can I get a pair.  What are these.  They're not Dorbs.  I have those and they both have cute little smiles.

I think a new rule should be:  If you find new toys, you have to identify what you know about them.

----------


## Johnny

> Where can I get a pair.  What are these.  They're not Dorbs.  I have those and they both have cute little smiles.


Apparently they are Pint Size Heroes. It's part of the Legion of Collectors Funko Box for Green Lantern.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Apparently they are Pint Size Heroes. It's part of the Legion of Collectors Funko Box for Green Lantern.


Thanks for the information.  I guess its too late to get that box.  I was too pessimistic.  Found it on Ebay.  Probably a better deal to get the whole box which was I think $25 but what the hey.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

One of Hal's defining characteristics is him smiling in situations while everyone else is grimly serious and determined.

----------


## cyclops1983

So I bought that box from Funko and if anyone is interested in something or a part let me know. Not too attached to what was in it.

----------


## AimToTheStar

I been waiting this like forever

http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...tern-corps-40/

----------


## jbmasta

> I been waiting this like forever
> 
> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...tern-corps-40/


Kilowog getting a line? Must be a blue moon.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That hair is *all* Klingon.


Okay...so it was not just me.....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Folks I'm a 30 year old man, is it fine that I find this to be adorable?


Look at the size of Sinestro's head......

How are babies from Korugar born?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Apparently they are Pint Size Heroes. It's part of the Legion of Collectors Funko Box for Green Lantern.


Now I'm curious about a Guy Gardner version.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> One of Hal's defining characteristics is him smiling in situations while everyone else is grimly serious and determined.


I enjoy that aspect, too. Like the other Air Jordan, having ice in his veins during clutch situations.

It would have been awesome if GL was mainstream during the prime Michael Jordan years.

Jordan & Jordan could have been the 90's version of Muhammad Ali & Superman.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

Hey, folks! Long time lurker on this board, first-time poster. So I've got a few things I wanted to blab about, as Hal's one of my favorite characters. I've lurked for so long because, up until this week, I'd been about a year+ behind on H&P (yeah, I'm using "Hal 'N Pals" because it's *gold*). I just finished issue 25, so I'm not fully caught up, but I plan to get there in the next few days.

At any rate, onto my talking points...

While Venditti's H&P has been a vast improvement over his New52 run, it's still a bit lacking and, like his New52 run, doesn't really seem like it's building toward anything. It's basically bouncing from story to story. Don't get me wrong: the stories are pretty fun (who would've thought we'd get a classic Brainiac and Zod story, to say nothing of the Darkstars), but they feel a little hollow. Maybe that's because he hasn't really been able to dig deep into any of the characters in addition to that lack of a final destination (or at least a checkpoint) for the overall narrative. Venditti's a great guy (I met him while he was still writing _The Surrogates_ over at Top Shelf), but I think we need a new writer in order for things to get moving on the book.

In terms of Hal's potential romantic interests, I'd love it if he and Arisia got back together. I know there's a little baggage there (at least in terms of how she came of age), but that was 30 years ago at this point. Carol seems like a lost cause, and, as a guy who came into the mythos with _Green Lantern: Rebirth_ back in '05 (where she wasn't his defining love interest until they were forced together seemingly at random), I don't really have any major attachment to them as a couple. I know she's the traditional match for him based on the book's history, but I don't think they work together. She doesn't work with Kyle, either, for the record.

Can we go ahead and elevate Rafa Sandoval into the "best GL artists of all time" club? Seriously, his work is amazing: Ivan Reis, Doug Mahnke and Ethan Van Sciver are also tops on my list. I know there've been other great artists on the book over the years (Grell, Kane, Gibbons, etc.), but the bulk of my reading has come from the Johns era and beyond, so I can't rightly add the others without reading the books first.

Being the huge Hal fan I am, I've been perversely interested in his time as the Spectre. Is that series worth picking up, or is it just kinda meh?

I really, *really* hope that _Justice League_'s less-than stellar box office doesn't mean the death knell for the _Green Lantern Corps_ movie. I saw two seconds of an awesome Green Lantern in JL (even though Steppenwolf killed him), and all I freaking want is a good Hal Jordan GL movie.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I been waiting this like forever
> 
> http://www.adventuresinpoortaste.com...tern-corps-40/


I few things here:

Am I the only one you uses Terrence Stamp's voice when reading Zod's lines?

The art is flawless.

I posted a while back on how I don't think John works as the prime leader of the GLC, and this kinda confirms it. It is far too easy to engage in insubordination when your boss is your pal. John works best as a field leader, imo. John has to take some sort of heat (no pun intended) for not keeping the crew in control. The logical step would have been at least one Guardian joining the rescue team.

I really want to see Damian Wayne meet Zod's brat.

I really think Zod will try to wear Hal's ring, and if that happens, I want to see who's will is stronger.

----------


## Johnny

> Now I'm curious about a Guy Gardner version.


Ask and you shall receive, Mr. Shaw. Aside from the Hal/Sinestro Pint Size Heroes, there's also an exclusive Guy Funko Pop in the box.




Alongside Ch'p and Kilowog.




As well as a power battery stress ball.




They really went all out for this box!

----------


## Johnny

Oh, AND a GLC T-shirt!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ask and you shall receive, Mr. Shaw. Aside from the Hal/Sinestro Pint Size Heroes, there's also an exclusive Guy Funko Pop in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alongside Ch'p and Kilowog.
> 
> 
> 
> They really went all out for this box!




After composing myself....

Those heads....

Is Guy using the People's eyebrow?

This version of Kilowog has a future as a Dick Tracy villain.

----------


## vartox

> While Venditti's H&P has been a vast improvement over his New52 run, it's still a bit lacking and, like his New52 run, doesn't really seem like it's building toward anything. It's basically bouncing from story to story. Don't get me wrong: the stories are pretty fun (who would've thought we'd get a classic Brainiac and Zod story, to say nothing of the Darkstars), but they feel a little hollow. Maybe that's because he hasn't really been able to dig deep into any of the characters in addition to that lack of a final destination (or at least a checkpoint) for the overall narrative. Venditti's a great guy (I met him while he was still writing _The Surrogates_ over at Top Shelf), but I think we need a new writer in order for things to get moving on the book.
> 
> 
> Being the huge Hal fan I am, I've been perversely interested in his time as the Spectre. Is that series worth picking up, or is it just kinda meh?
> 
> I really, *really* hope that _Justice League_'s less-than stellar box office doesn't mean the death knell for the _Green Lantern Corps_ movie. I saw two seconds of an awesome Green Lantern in JL (even though Steppenwolf killed him), and all I freaking want is a good Hal Jordan GL movie.


Hi there  :Smile: 

I agree that Hal n Pals is a massive improvement over Venditti's GL but it's still not doing much for me and I'd like a new writer. Seems a little unfair that GL didn't get a new writer with Rebirth and other books are getting new teams soon, or changed recently, and we're still stuck with Venditti. No I'm not bitter ;_; Sandoval's art has been amazing at least, I love his take on Hal. 

I loved the Spectre Hal stuff personally! But it's not "typical" Hal and it's a little divisive. I think it's a great illumination of how complex, flexible and versatile Hal can be as a character (GL or otherwise) that writers often fail to utilize well. 

I'd like to see GL/Hal done right in a movie but I don't have high hopes for it, it makes me feel negative and I try not to think about it  :Frown:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Is Guy using the People's eyebrow?


I smell what Guy's cookin'

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Hey, folks! Long time lurker on this board, first-time poster. So I've got a few things I wanted to blab about, as Hal's one of my favorite characters. I've lurked for so long because, up until this week, I'd been about a year+ behind on H&P (yeah, I'm using "Hal 'N Pals" because it's *gold*). I just finished issue 25, so I'm not fully caught up, but I plan to get there in the next few days.
> 
> At any rate, onto my talking points...
> 
> While Venditti's H&P has been a vast improvement over his New52 run, it's still a bit lacking and, like his New52 run, doesn't really seem like it's building toward anything. It's basically bouncing from story to story. Don't get me wrong: the stories are pretty fun (who would've thought we'd get a classic Brainiac and Zod story, to say nothing of the Darkstars), but they feel a little hollow. Maybe that's because he hasn't really been able to dig deep into any of the characters in addition to that lack of a final destination (or at least a checkpoint) for the overall narrative. Venditti's a great guy (I met him while he was still writing _The Surrogates_ over at Top Shelf), but I think we need a new writer in order for things to get moving on the book.
> 
> In terms of Hal's potential romantic interests, I'd love it if he and Arisia got back together. I know there's a little baggage there (at least in terms of how she came of age), but that was 30 years ago at this point. Carol seems like a lost cause, and, as a guy who came into the mythos with _Green Lantern: Rebirth_ back in '05 (where she wasn't his defining love interest until they were forced together seemingly at random), I don't really have any major attachment to them as a couple. I know she's the traditional match for him based on the book's history, but I don't think they work together. She doesn't work with Kyle, either, for the record.
> 
> Can we go ahead and elevate Rafa Sandoval into the "best GL artists of all time" club? Seriously, his work is amazing: Ivan Reis, Doug Mahnke and Ethan Van Sciver are also tops on my list. I know there've been other great artists on the book over the years (Grell, Kane, Gibbons, etc.), but the bulk of my reading has come from the Johns era and beyond, so I can't rightly add the others without reading the books first.
> ...


I think Carol can be great on her own and doesn't need to be "tethered" to anyone.

I'm secretly hoping every superhero movie and TV show bombs so we can go back to a time when the comics were the main focus of the big 2 companies.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> I think Carol can be great on her own and doesn't need to be "tethered" to anyone.


Agreed 100%.




> I'm secretly hoping every superhero movie and TV show bombs so we can go back to a time when the comics were the main focus of the big 2 companies.


I agree with you wholeheartedly here. Don't get me wrong, I like a lot of the movies and have a couple this year that I'm really looking forward to, but the fact that a lot of the crap that happens in the movies is forced into the comics (both in terms of characters/plotlines and in terms of movie-related politics and rights issues) is obscenely obnoxious. Admittedly, Marvel is far worse about forcing their comics to synergize with their movies (the MCU, anyway) than DC is. At least DC, on the surface, seems to care more about the comics as comics instead of the comics as promotional material for their next film.

----------


## liwanag

a sneak peak of gl earth one

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/exclusi...tern-earth-one

----------


## Johnny

Composites rule.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Variant cover for Hal N Pal's #41

hal-jordan-41-Tyler-Kirkham-600x911.jpg

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Being the huge Hal fan I am, I've been perversely interested in his time as the Spectre. Is that series worth picking up, or is it just kinda meh?


Meh.

It was a noble attempt to rehabilitate Hal's character, but a wrong-headed one. Carlin & co. were committed to sticking with their decision to $#!+can Hal & the GLCorps, but sales had made it abundantly clear that there was still a sizable audience whenever they appeared. So, they tried to split the difference and gave absolutely no one what they wanted.  :Wink:

----------


## Güicho

> Composites rule.


That's great!

And the others for context....

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Meh.
> 
> It was a noble attempt to rehabilitate Hal's character, but a wrong-headed one. Carlin & co. were committed to sticking with their decision to $#!+can Hal & the GLCorps, but sales had made it abundantly clear that there was still a sizable audience whenever they appeared. So, they tried to split the difference and gave absolutely no one what they wanted.


I see. Maybe I'll see if I can get 'em from a 50-cent bin or something at an upcoming con. I'm sure I'll get a kick out of 'em.

After all, I'm the guy who bought the first 30+ issues of _Azrael_ out of a bargain bin because I love his costume design (despite all the '90s cheese it has).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Variant cover for Hal N Pal's #41
> 
> hal-jordan-41-Tyler-Kirkham-600x911.jpg


I hope their final battle is a brutal one.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's great!
> 
> And the others for context....


I am wrong for finding the composite BC/WW attractive?

----------


## j9ac9k

> I see. Maybe I'll see if I can get 'em from a 50-cent bin or something at an upcoming con. I'm sure I'll get a kick out of 'em.


The old Hal Spectre series also had some awesome Sook art, where you see him grow from simply aping Mignola to becoming himself.

----------


## andersonh1

> The old Hal Spectre series also had some awesome Sook art, where you see him grow from simply aping Mignola to becoming himself.


It's also got some great Norm Breyfogle art.

----------


## Frontier

> I am wrong for finding the composite BC/WW attractive?


Honestly, it actually seems less attractive then I would've expected...

----------


## Johnny

Our astronaut boy is getting some good reviews.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/03/...e140570c0003fa

----------


## liwanag

> Our astronaut boy is getting some good reviews.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/03/...e140570c0003fa



a fresh take on hal and green lantern. more sci-fi than superhero.

i'm excited for this.

----------


## vartox

> I see. Maybe I'll see if I can get 'em from a 50-cent bin or something at an upcoming con. I'm sure I'll get a kick out of 'em.
> 
> After all, I'm the guy who bought the first 30+ issues of _Azrael_ out of a bargain bin because I love his costume design (despite all the '90s cheese it has).


I think it's definitely worth a read if you come across it  :Smile: 

Hal taking care of his niece Helen was one of my favorite parts of the book (shame she's never been mentioned again):

----------


## DragonPiece

> Our astronaut boy is getting some good reviews.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/03/...e140570c0003fa


any chance carol is in this?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> any chance carol is in this?


If carol is in this book, Count me in  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny

Shame we'll never get to see these two friends on screen together. Or Hal with his other buddy for that matter.

----------


## liwanag

> Shame we'll never get to see these two friends on screen together. Or Hal with his other buddy for that matter.


don't give up hope just yet johnny.

whose the "other buddy" your referring to? barry? tom? kilowog? carol? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phantom1592

> don't give up hope just yet johnny.
> 
> whose the "other buddy" your referring to? barry? tom? kilowog? carol?


Probably talking about Barry.... Since for better or worse we've seen Hal with Tom, Kilowog and Carol on the big screen :P

----------


## Johnny

> don't give up hope just yet johnny.
> 
> whose the "other buddy" your referring to? barry? tom? kilowog? carol?


Outside of comics, Hal Jordan is pretty much a lost cause. I think this is what people should finally accept. And yeah, it's Barry.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Outside of comics, Hal Jordan is pretty much a lost cause. I think this is what people should finally accept. And yeah, it's Barry.


The film side will eventually reboot. Hopefully, everyone will get a fresh start.

The more I think about it, Hal in film is kinda in the same boat as Dick Grayson. 

I want to say the next generation of DC film makers will have a more clear vision, and not be caught up in micromanaging & style over substance.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Shame we'll never get to see these two friends on screen together. Or Hal with his other buddy for that matter.


Where is this from?

----------


## Johnny

> Where is this from?


Green Arrow #38.

----------


## Frontier

> Outside of comics, Hal Jordan is pretty much a lost cause. I think this is what people should finally accept. And yeah, it's Barry.


I don't think any character is really a "lost cause," if only because I think Hal is more liable to make media appearances then certain other Lanterns unless DC really starts a major promotional push for another Earth Lantern (which could be Jessica, I admit).

----------


## Johnny

> I don't think any character is really a "lost cause," if only because I think Hal is more liable to make media appearances then certain other Lanterns unless DC really starts a major promotional push for another Earth Lantern (which could be Jessica, I admit).


Not what I meant, it's the perception of him that WB created by both giving him a bad movie and shafting him from the JL. It doesn't really matter whether DC promotes him or not, the damage is already done. To be honest, most of my comments pretty much reflect my daily mood, so some days I don't think he's as lost of a cause as I do on other days.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not what I meant, it's the perception of him that WB created by both giving him a bad movie and shafting him from the JL. It doesn't really matter whether DC promotes him or not, the damage is already done. To be honest, most of my comments pretty much reflect my daily mood, so some days I don't think he's as lost of a cause as I do on other days.


Johnny....I'm sending you a spare blue battery to charge your ring.

Don't worry, it's in fine working condition, unlike the one poor Guy had.

----------


## Johnny

> Johnny....I'm sending you a spare blue battery to charge your ring.
> 
> Don't worry, it's in fine working condition, unlike the one poor Guy had.


Was that when Guy got sent to the Phantom Zone? lol

----------


## Frontier

> Was that when Guy got sent to the Phantom Zone? lol


Feels very apropos given the current Hal 'N Pals storyline....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Did Guy ever run into Mon-El in the Phantom Zone during that time?

I smell a Secret Origins one-shot.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Did Guy ever run into Mon-El in the Phantom Zone during that time?
> 
> I smell a Secret Origins one-shot.


Pre-Crisis, Guy was thrown into the Phantom Zone, where he was held captive by Zod & co., but was then snatched from them by Sinestro.

Post-Crisis, DC was pretending that Zod, the Phantom Zone and all the cool Pre-Crisis Superman mythos didn't exist, so they changed them into some Hell-ish alternate dimension with demons.

These days? Who knows, but that cover focusing on Guy and Zod gives me hope that his time in the Phantom Zone is back in continuity. It's too cool an idea to ignore.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Thanks for clearing that up.

I try not to think too hard about early Post Crisis Mon-El, one of my favorites.

You got two extremes of crazy with Guy & Zod. This would be the time to explore that in a modern setting.

But for some reason, the rich GL history continues to be ignored.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Pre-Crisis, Guy was thrown into the Phantom Zone, where he was held captive by Zod & co., but was then snatched from them by Sinestro


This just reminds me how Guy was able to see Hal with Kari Limbo while he was in the PZ.  Between Kari, Rose and Carol, the "Four Corpsmen" have had their share of lady-swapping. (I  know Arisia was in Guy's series for a time ... did she and Guy ever....??)

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Most important aspect is always the hair. Everything else is secondary.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Most important aspect is always the hair. Everything else is secondary.


My list:

1.Hair

2.Jacket

3.Green Lantern Uniform

----------


## WallyWestFlash

4. Attitude.

Can't forget that Hal attitude.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Pretty cool showing all of Hal's identities here  :Smile: .

(Also, Hal has a nice butt it seems  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## j9ac9k

> Pretty cool showing all of Hal's identities here .


What, no "Renegade Hal?" ... maybe that was a good call.  :Wink:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> This just reminds me how Guy was able to see Hal with Kari Limbo while he was in the PZ.  Between Kari, Rose and Carol, the "Four Corpsmen" have had their share of lady-swapping. (I  know Arisia was in Guy's series for a time ... did she and Guy ever....??)


I can't remember there... it's possible.  You put 2 characters in the same book and eventually they'll hook up.  But if anything, I think they were closer to friends than a couple.  I don't think it was serious.  Not much of that book was serious though.  Guy was turned into a sexy woman for a few issues after all.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Pretty cool showing all of Hal's identities here .


Hal is almost like a Time Lord with his various incarnations.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Most important aspect is always the hair. Everything else is secondary.






> My list:
> 
> 1.Hair
> 
> 2.Jacket
> 
> 3.Green Lantern Uniform


You guys are top shelf.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal is almost like a Time Lord with his various incarnations.


Kyle totally surpasses Hal in terms of the number of looks -- oh wait, is_ that_ what Daniel meant??

----------


## Johnny

The hell are you doing to our boy, Tom King?

----------


## j9ac9k

Don't know how helpful this is but:
https://www.cbr.com/booster-gold-dc-...tant-heroes/3/

----------


## SJNeal

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if DC let King kill off Hal... in the pages of _Batman_.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> The hell are you doing to our boy, Tom King?


This is, bad news is there's any good news from the future?

----------


## phantom1592

> My list:
> 
> 1.Hair
> 
> 2.Jacket
> 
> 3.Green Lantern Uniform



I'm old enough School to take or leave the Jacket. It wasn't really even a thing till Johns Relaunch, and after that there wasn't near enough civilian hal for it to make a big difference. 

It looks cool, and I like the concept.... but the reality of him wearing the same jacket for 30 years?? Ehhh even WITHOUT random things exploding around him at any given time, I don't see it handling the wear and tear. I think my oldest Jacket is about 10 years old and my 'every day' jackets only last about 3-4 before something breaks or wears out :P

----------


## vartox

> The hell are you doing to our boy, Tom King?


Huh, is Hal shooting himself in the head with his ring? Hopefully just a bad end future  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

And Hal's ring is always on the right hand not in the left hand?

----------


## j9ac9k

> And Hal's ring is always on the right hand not in the left hand?


It's a reflection.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> It's a reflection.


Didn't see that coming. Thanks

----------


## AimToTheStar

This has been posted by Robert Venditti via Instagram long time ago. Art by Brandon Peterson 

Screenshot (6).jpg 

So i think Zod family will be back to Hal's N Pals after Zod Will arc end.

----------


## Johnny

It's from the next issue. Apparently DC originally messed up the solicits that the finale of Zod's Will would be drawn by Rafa too, but Comixology shows it's drawn by Peterson: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._QL80_TTD_.jpg

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> This has been posted by Robert Venditti via Instagram long time ago. Art by Brandon Peterson 
> 
> Screenshot (6).jpg 
> 
> So i think Zod family will be back to Hal's N Pals after Zod Will arc end.


Interesting. I like the current Zod arc, even if it feels a little hollow (like most of this run), but I really like the idea of Hal 'N Pals going up against other heroes' rogues galleries.

I'd love to see a good Despero arc. Love me some Despero.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> It's from the next issue. Apparently DC originally messed up the solicits that the finale of Zod's Will would be drawn by Rafa too, but Comixology shows it's drawn by Peterson: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._QL80_TTD_.jpg


Thanks the info Johnny! This bothering me for months.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Kyle totally surpasses Hal in terms of the number of looks -- oh wait, is_ that_ what Daniel meant??


I was thinking how each look gave Hal a different outlook on life.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This has been posted by Robert Venditti via Instagram long time ago. Art by Brandon Peterson 
> 
> Attachment 63335 
> 
> So i think Zod family will be back to Hal's N Pals after Zod Will arc end.


Damn, Hal is going full throttle towards a murderous Krytonian....sans kryptonite...or red sun energy.

Talk about being able to overcome great fear.....

----------


## Frontier

So if Hal's not on the League, does that mean he's still leading Hal N' Pals or will there be some Lantern re-structuring?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> So if Hal's not on the League, does that mean he's still leading Hal N' Pals or will there be some Lantern re-structuring?


Plus, with RV writing Halwkman, will he stay on GLC?

----------


## Johnny

> So if Hal's not on the League, does that mean he's still leading Hal N' Pals or will there be some Lantern re-structuring?


Well, whatever they do, hopefully Hal comes back to Earth at some point soon. He doesn't need to be in the Justice League in order to be on Earth. That's how it was after his return, John remained the League's Lantern at the time, while Hal was minding his own business and trying to rebuild his life.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> ...will there be some Lantern re-structuring?


One can only hope. I've said it earlier in the thread, but, while Hal 'N Pals is much better than his pre-Rebirth output, the book doesn't really seem to be leading to anything. It's bouncing from one story to the next: they're pretty good stories, but they feel hollow for some reason.

A shakeup could really help the book, given good teams and a good marketing push by DC.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Well, whatever they do, hopefully Hal comes back to Earth at some point soon. He doesn't need to be in the Justice League in order to be on Earth. That's how it was after his return, John remained the League's Lantern at the time, while Hal was minding his own business and trying to rebuild his life.


I was a little resistant to this idea at first because I love space epics, but it would be good to get Hal grounded for a while and re-establish some interpersonal relationships.

----------


## Frontier

I think it would be nice if we get another Hal solo while Simon and Jessica get their own book and the GLC book goes back to Guy and Kyle.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I thought Hal mentorship of Jessica was a nice element we haven't seen explored since Rebirth began, so it's likely her and Simon will be moving over to GLCorps, which will now focus on Hal, Guy, Kyle, Simon & Jessica.

Unless DC has a larger shakeup in mind.

----------


## Frontier

> I thought Hal mentorship of Jessica was a nice element we haven't seen explored since Rebirth began, so it's likely her and Simon will be moving over to GLCorps, which will now focus on Hal, Guy, Kyle, Simon & Jessica.
> 
> Unless DC has a larger shakeup in mind.


Venditti is moving on to Hawkman, so I'm wondering if _Hal N Pals_ will still be around. 

But with John on the League I think we are going to see some re-structuring of the line. 

Personally I wouldn't mind Hal getting a solo again while Jessica and Simon keep their book and Guy and Kyle lead the GLC title again.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Venditti is moving on to Hawkman, so I'm wondering if _Hal N Pals_ will still be around. 
> 
> But with John on the League I think we are going to see some re-structuring of the line. 
> 
> Personally I wouldn't mind Hal getting a solo again while Jessica and Simon keep their book and Guy and Kyle lead the GLC title again.


I've been advocating for them swapping out the two twice-monthly books to four monthly books for a while, but three monthlies might be a better idea unless they've got some blockbuster creative teams up their sleeves.

----------


## Frontier

> I've been advocating for them swapping out the two twice-monthly books to four monthly books for a while, but three monthlies might be a better idea unless they've got some blockbuster creative teams up their sleeves.


I mean, we're not going to be getting back to each Earth GL leading their own book again anytime soon but I think there's only so much they can get out of having four Earth Lanterns in one book (especially with Hal in it), so maybe three books could work.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


So this is variant cover for Hal's N Pals #42

----------


## j9ac9k

I welcome a shake-up if it results in the end of the "Four Corpsmen" and finds a way to include non-earther GL's.  This latest issue of "Hal Pals" was a step in the right direction.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> I welcome a shake-up if it results in the end of the "Four Corpsmen" and finds a way to include non-earther GL's.  This latest issue of "Hal Pals" was a step in the right direction.


It was nice to see Iolande finally speak again.

----------


## AimToTheStar

This just happen 

https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656

Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Using his often underutilized ability of super-ventriloquism, Hal hears the following from an unknown source that sounds like a former governor of his home state of California:

Hal, you must continue to work with Kal-El in the never-ending battle to _turn mush......into muscle!_

----------


## Johnny

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


Makes sense. I honestly don't think I will miss Venditti, but a 5 year run is something you don't see a lot these days and should be commended. I will probably check out the Hawkman book at some point. All the best, Rob.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Makes sense. I honestly don't think I will miss Venditti, but a 5 year run is something you don't see a lot these days and should be commended. I will probably check out the Hawkman book at some point. All the best, Rob.


i will miss his Rebirth run but not his N52

----------


## DragonPiece

> Makes sense. I honestly don't think I will miss Venditti, but a 5 year run is something you don't see a lot these days and should be commended. I will probably check out the Hawkman book at some point. All the best, Rob.


I don't mind a 5 year run, but I hope they split Hal and the corps, so we get sperate books again. I don't even mind if they keep a simon and jessica book, I just want a Hal solo book again.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


It was time. Hopefully, like Humphries on Green Lanterns, Venditti will go out on a high note.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Here the fun fact:

Few hours before RV announce his exit Scott Snyder DM me on twitter and i quote

"There are big plans to be announced in a couple months. Big creator coming to work on him" who you guys think?

----------


## HAN9000

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


Finally. 
Even if the next writer is still feeding us shit, at least this is the new shit.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Here the fun fact:
> 
> Few hours before RV announce his exit Scott Snyder DM me on twitter and i quote
> 
> "There are big plans to be announced in a couple months. Big creator coming to work on him" who you guys think?


Bendis?

Tomasi?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Bendis?
> 
> Tomasi?


BMB? uhh yeah no.

DYNiBimXkAAlhre.jpg

----------


## HAN9000

> Bendis?
> 
> Tomasi?


Bendis will be on Superman.
Tomasi would be too great. I don't even dare to dream about it.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Grant Morrison?

He's done a run on every major DC hero except GL. He clearly adored how Johns expanded the franchise and has spoken affectionately about the concept. He did great work with Kyle in JLA, then Hal in Final Crisis, and the cosmic setting would allow him carte blanche to really run wild without having to worry about every little thing going on in the DCU

----------


## KC

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


This is disappointing, HJatGLC has been one of the best books of Rebirth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here the fun fact:
> 
> Few hours before RV announce his exit Scott Snyder DM me on twitter and i quote
> 
> "There are big plans to be announced in a couple months. Big creator coming to work on him" who you guys think?


<Whew!>

I knew I had nothing to worry about.

Big things are happening for my two favorite Lanterns.

They both just need more character development to go along with the action.

My blue ring is shining like a mofo.

----------


## vartox

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


FINALLY. Hopefully somebody more exciting comes on next (and also I hope they don't throw Hal under the bus).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## j9ac9k

> FINALLY. Hopefully somebody more exciting comes on next (and also I hope they don't throw Hal under the bus).


^ yeah - pretty much that.  I hated Venditti at first when he made Hal look like an idiot during his tenure as Corps leader (I actually dropped the book for a time), but he always had interesting ideas for stories, like "Godhead" which never actually had good payoffs.  I appreciate his run on "Hal's Pals" but he ran out of things to say about the four main GL's awhile ago - it's gotten repetitive and the actual storylines aren't very interesting.  Let's see if he ends on a high note.

----------


## Johnny

Van Sciver better draw #50. Or him and Sandoval sharing duties, since I imagine it would be at least around 40 pages.

----------


## Raker616

Happy to see Venditti off the book finally, hoping this will reset the GL books and they can matter again. My choice to write a new solo Hal GL book would be Tomasi, he understands the character and has a good reputation with GL fans.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Van Sciver better draw #50. Or him and Sandoval sharing duties, since I imagine it would be at least around 40 pages.


I don't think we'll see Vn Sciver drawing another DC book anytime soon. Hopefully Sandoval handles art.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't think we'll see Vn Sciver drawing another DC book anytime soon. Hopefully Sandoval handles art.


I don't see why not. The slander campaign against him was just that. Why would he not be getting more work from DC.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


Whoa! Maybe he can wrap up that Hallax loose end that's been floating around the universe since _Convergence_?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Makes sense. I honestly don't think I will miss Venditti, but a 5 year run is something you don't see a lot these days and should be commended. I will probably check out the Hawkman book at some point. All the best, Rob.


You know... I feel the same way.  I have major issues with his writing choices but give him credit, he didn't try to be something he wasn't.  He stuck with his plan and had a run.  Who knows how history will look back on the Venditti years.  And give the guy balls, he's going to Hawkman.  That's gotta be the hardest character to write in the DCU.  I mean... putting wings on your back doesn't give you the ability to fly... anyway, I was all set to drop this book after the Zod story.  But I may as well finish it out.  Here's to you, buddy.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Here the fun fact:
> 
> Few hours before RV announce his exit Scott Snyder DM me on twitter and i quote
> 
> "There are big plans to be announced in a couple months. Big creator coming to work on him" who you guys think?


I guess now we'll find out if the devil you know really is better than the devil you don't know.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Here the fun fact:
> 
> Few hours before RV announce his exit Scott Snyder DM me on twitter and i quote
> 
> "There are big plans to be announced in a couple months. Big creator coming to work on him" who you guys think?


I know he hasn't signed anywhere yet, but I think Jonathan Hickman would do a really good job with the GLC. Morrison could be interesting.

As long as it's not Snyder (I don't care for his work), I'll probably be happy.

Hopefully they make an announcement sooner rather than later.

I do hope they break the characters up a bit: having 4 GLs in one book severely limited their character growth.

----------


## j9ac9k

Whatever the next iteration of the GLC we'll be seeing, I hope that they can integrate JesSimon into the Corps. (do they still have to share one battery?  That always seemed unnecessary)  I expect some kind of announcement soon regarding some kind of status shift in "Green Lanterns."

----------


## Johnny

No matter what happens, I think there are still going to be a bunch of Lanterns stuck in one book. If Hal does get a solo title and John being in the League, then Jess/Baz would likely go to GLC with Kyle and Guy. I don't see anymore than two monthly Lantern titles.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!




> This is disappointing, HJatGLC has been one of the best books of Rebirth.





> i will miss his Rebirth run but not his N52


Exactly. His new 52 run was pretty bad but his Rebirth run has been awesome. This and Action Comics were not just my favorite runs from Rebirth but from comics in general.

First I lost Jurgens on Action Comics and now this. There go my favorite books. Why DC? WHY??

(Also I just started enjoying Tynion on Detective and he's leaving as well. Only one I have left at this point is Williamson on Flash which I just started reading also.)

----------


## Frontier

> ^ yeah - pretty much that.  I hated Venditti at first when he made Hal look like an idiot during his tenure as Corps leader (I actually dropped the book for a time), but he always had interesting ideas for stories, like "Godhead" which never actually had good payoffs.  I appreciate his run on "Hal's Pals" but he ran out of things to say about the four main GL's awhile ago - it's gotten repetitive and the actual storylines aren't very interesting.  Let's see if he ends on a high note.


As a contrast to his original run, I think Venditti's work on _Hal N Pals_ in it's entirety, for all it's issues, is a high note for his work on the franchise. 



> No matter what happens, I think there are still going to be a bunch of Lanterns stuck in one book. If Hal does get a solo title and John being in the League, then Jess/Baz would likely go to GLC with Kyle and Guy. I don't see anymore than two monthly Lantern titles.


I think Guy, Kyle, Simon, and Jess in one book might work out better the _Hal N' Pals_ dynamic did, especially if Hal finally gets his solo back so he's not hogging screentime anymore.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> This just happen 
> 
> https://twitter.com/robertvenditti/s...45052222918656
> 
> Robert Venditti leaving Hal's N Pals.


Interesting. To me, Venditti took on a bit of a poisoned chalice when he inherited the Green Lantern title from Johns. His run has been up and down certainly. I can't believe that he's been writing GL for 5 years now. He deserves credit for taking on the series at a point where nearly any writer would have faced scrutiny and one that was already on a downward spiral before he joined. Cheers Robert Venditti, your efforts were appreciated.

This is the perfect opportunity to genuinely move the franchise forward. They've started that already by moving John Stewart onto the Justice League. A move that is both good for the character himself and frees up space in the GL titles.  Hal could certainly benefit from having his own title again. You can take the other Lanterns and maybe produce a new GLC title of some kind. I'm not sure how long a shelf-life it would get but who cares as long as we get some good stories and character development?

That's a rhetorical question to 99.9% of people on here by the way.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

I don't have a particular writer I want for the GL titles.

But what I do want very much as a fan of Hal is for him to get his own title and most of all return to earth and Coast city.

I want them to actually build a life and world for him. Hometown, a job again, supporting cast, love interest, rogues gallery, ect.

It has been way too long since he's been back. And my favorite era is in the silver age when he had all of that.

That's my dream at least.

Kyle I think should also make his way back to earth. Maybe as team member in a book or even supporting character in Hal's book.

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't have a particular writer I want for the GL titles.
> 
> *But what I do want very much as a fan of Hal is for him to get his own title and most of all return to earth and Coast city.
> 
> I want them to actually build a life and world for him. Hometown, a job again, supporting cast, love interest, rogues gallery, ect.*
> 
> It has been way too long since he's been back. And my favorite era is in the silver age when he had all of that.
> 
> That's my dream at least.
> ...


All of this, please!  

I wonder if it's been editorially mandated to keep Hal in space for all these years...?  It's the only reason I can think of why a writer wouldn't want to capitalize on the story opportunities.

----------


## andersonh1

> Interesting. To me, Venditti took on a bit of a poisoned chalice when he inherited the Green Lantern title from Johns. His run has been up and down certainly. I can't believe that he's been writing GL for 5 years now. He deserves credit for taking on the series at a point where nearly any writer would have faced scrutiny and one that was already on a downward spiral before he joined. Cheers Robert Venditti, your efforts were appreciated.


Agreed. If Vendetti's finished with issue 50, added to 31 issues of the previous volume, that's 81 issues of Green Lantern. Did he write the Rebirth one shot as well? Either way, it's a good long run, and though I've enjoyed his writing from the start (I had actually dropped Green Lantern before Geoff Johns left, not liking 3rd Army at all, and picked the book up again when Vendetti took over), he's improved a lot as he's gone on. Hal and the GLC has been a solid book and pretty much exactly what I want in a Green Lantern title. Vendetti will be missed.

----------


## jbmasta

> Whoa! Maybe he can wrap up that Hallax loose end that's been floating around the universe since _Convergence_?


Since 1994 Parallax has been brought out when the title hits issue 50, so its entirely possible Venditti is going to be tying up loose ends. Looks like that second War of Light probably wont happen under his pen, since theres been little build up beyond that flash forward issue and it looks like hes only got a couple of arcs left.

I think the aspect of Vendittis era that had most untapped potential was the Renegade arc. It unshackled Hal from the Corps for the first time in New 52 GL and seemed to evoke the popular Animated Series. There werent any more crossovers, and it was a chance for Hal to be Hal, unrestrained by the Corps. Unfortunately Venditti has just gotten around to tying up loose ends regarding Black Hand and the Source Wall, and the milestone 50th (hes going to have written two 50th issues for Hal!) before Rebirth came along, the Grey Agents arc had to be cut short and Hals new crew, ship included, taken off the board and into comic book limbo, likely never to be seen again.

I wonder how many of the crossovers, Lights Out, Uprising and Godhead, were editorially mandated. Get multiple titles in on the same storyline to try boost sales across the board. Also interesting aside from one Green Lanterns arc theres been limited crossover between the two Lantern titles since Rebirth.

----------


## jbmasta

> Bendis?
> 
> Tomasi?


Keep Bendis as far away away from Green Lantern as possible. The period I think his writing would best suit is the early Kyle period.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I wonder how many of the crossovers, Lights Out, Uprising and Godhead, were editorially mandated. Get multiple titles in on the same storyline to try boost sales across the board. Also interesting aside from one Green Lanterns arc there’s been limited crossover between the two Lantern titles since Rebirth.


I think all three of those stories were definitely editorially mandated. That's not to say that they were bad. I quite enjoyed Lights Out and Uprising in particular. The series had been losing ground for a while by that stage and I think these crossovers were an attempt to keep the franchise at the top. The powers that be seemed to be trying to maintain the approach that had served DC so well with Blackest Night. It didn't really work obviously.

An after-effect of those constant early crossovers for me was that they ultimately make Venditti's run look unbalanced. From non-stop crossovers to none at all makes the continuity slightly jarring for me. Not Venditti's fault of course. He can only produce the material that he gets mandated to do so.

----------


## Frontier

> All of this, please!  
> 
> I wonder if it's been editorially mandated to keep Hal in space for all these years...?  It's the only reason I can think of why a writer wouldn't want to capitalize on the story opportunities.


I wonder if it was a mandate for all the Earth Lanterns not named Simon and Jessica.

----------


## SJNeal

> I wonder if it was a mandate for all the Earth Lanterns not named Simon and Jessica.


Mystery solved.  I often forget about Simon & Jessica...  :Wink:

----------


## jbmasta

> I think all three of those stories were definitely editorially mandated. That's not to say that they were bad. I quite enjoyed Lights Out and Uprising in particular. The series had been losing ground for a while by that stage and I think these crossovers were an attempt to keep the franchise at the top. The powers that be seemed to be trying to maintain the approach that had served DC so well with Blackest Night. It didn't really work obviously.
> 
> An after-effect of those constant early crossovers for me was that they ultimately make Venditti's run look unbalanced. From non-stop crossovers to none at all makes the continuity slightly jarring for me. Not Venditti's fault of course. He can only produce the material that he gets mandated to do so.


The Batfamily was also crossover heavy, certainly at the expense of Dick Grayson/Nightwing (Nightwing storylines were ended and indeed the title had be retooled after Forever Evil). The big appeal about crossovers is seeing how the characters interact and come together to tackle the problem. Godhead didn't mainly kept the cast of the different titles separate for the most part, most only coming together for the climax. Yes, the GLC had to team up with Sinestro, and Guy and Simon Baz carried the Red Lantern issues, but those were the most substantial cross-title interactions.

I wonder if the reason for doing Godhead with the New Gods was because Geoff Johns was planning for Darkseid War.

Another Batman comparison coming up. For the first major New 52 Batfamily crossover, Night of the Owls, Dick Grayson's role is important, perhaps the most important. His grandfather is a Talon (the assassins in the employ of the Court of Owls), and during his childhood Dick was groomed to become a Talon before his parents were murdered and Bruce took him in. This could have been a Nightwing storyline, but it was across all the Batfamily titles because crossovers rule. For Godhead, the core aspect of the plot is that Highfather wants the Life Equation. Kyle has it, since he brought it back from the other side of the Source Wall. Kyle's not got control over it, and unexpected things happen because of his lack of control. This was all covered in New Guardians, which aside from the Light's Out and Godhead crossovers was pretty much isolated from the other Lantern titles (the Templar Guardians insisted people didn't know Kyle survived his trip through the Wall). Scale down the stakes and it could have been a New Guardians arc about Kyle and his possession of the Life Equation, and him gaining some control over it. That's three issues instead of 17, and would have reflected better in the trade paperback for New Guardians collecting them. As it stands, Volume 6 only has the New Guardians issues of Godhead, so if that's all you have you're missing a lot of plot and how it ends (not to mention NG #37 ends on a cliffhanger that doesn't get resolved in the trade).

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That's what I'm talking about. This has been a very cool story and glad I picked it up.

----------


## vartox

I suspect that a lot of Venditti's new 52 GL run was mandated but it's hard to pick out exactly what. Making Hal the GLC leader likely was, I'm guessing Relic and all the source wall stuff was, killing the Blues and blowing up Oa probably were. Breaking up Hal and Carol I'm not sure. I also strongly believe there was an editorial mandate to keep things tense/dramatic/darker (Gail Simone mentioned she had a similar mandate on Batgirl, and the tonal difference between Venditt's new 52 GL and HJGLC could be explained by such a thing), which could explain stuff like killing the Blue Corps, writing Hal as a terrible leader, breaking Hal & Carol up and having them be pissy at each other, having the universe as a whole not really want or like the GLC anymore, etc.

HJGLC seemed less mandated (or at least had different mandates) so it was probably more purely Venditti.

Side note, wonder if we'll actually get to see Carol before he leaves  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm still pretty disappointed he never patched things up between them since he broke them up to begin with.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> I wonder if the reason for doing Godhead with the New Gods was because Geoff Johns was planning for Darkseid War..


That's definitely how I saw it at the time. For all that though, apart from Hal mentioning 'Hey, we've just dealt with these guys...' during Darkseid War, there really wasn't any pay-off for it being so.




> I suspect that a lot of Venditti's new 52 GL run was mandated but it's hard to pick out exactly what. Making Hal the GLC leader likely was, I'm guessing Relic and all the source wall stuff was, killing the Blues and blowing up Oa probably were. Breaking up Hal and Carol I'm not sure. I also strongly believe there was an editorial mandate to keep things tense/dramatic/darker (Gail Simone mentioned she had a similar mandate on Batgirl, and the tonal difference between Venditt's new 52 GL and HJGLC could be explained by such a thing), which could explain stuff like killing the Blue Corps, writing Hal as a terrible leader, breaking Hal & Carol up and having them be pissy at each other, having the universe as a whole not really want or like the GLC anymore, etc.
> 
> HJGLC seemed less mandated (or at least had different mandates) so it was probably more purely Venditti.


Again, I'd wager that the Kyle and Carol relationship was mandated. Or at least I'd hope so. If it was initiated by Venditti then I'd vouch that he'd not read the previous run by Johns deeply enough. That development was so out of context with what had immediately preceded it that it was difficult to read. You can see the writers across the GL titles straining to make such an illogical change in emotions look natural rather than forced and failing to convince readers. Especially poor Justin Jordan whose GL:NG work was otherwise very strong.

I'd also say that 'Hal n' Pals' feeling more naturalistic and less editorially controlled has a lot to do with the series slipping in terms of importance for DC. The GL titles weren't directly connected to the major developments of Rebirth and had been haemorr*****g readers for a while. With that in mind I think that DC just let Venditti play in his own sandbox, with a noticeable improvement in quality.

----------


## Johnny

There you are baby. Hold still for Highball.

----------


## jbmasta

> Again, I'd wager that the Kyle and Carol relationship was mandated. Or at least I'd hope so. If it was initiated by Venditti then I'd vouch that he'd not read the previous run by Johns deeply enough. That development was so out of context with what had immediately preceded it that it was difficult to read. You can see the writers across the GL titles straining to make such an illogical change in emotions look natural rather than forced and failing to convince readers. Especially poor Justin Jordan whose GL:NG work was otherwise very strong.


Justin Jordan's period New Guardians had some strong qualities. The whole Life Equation thing was a valiant effort to give Kyle something different from the other Lanterns, even if it had shades of Ion. The Templar Guardians being with Kyle meant the Corps could operate independently of any Guardians and the Psions arc did develop them. The God Killers were a great concept and that arc referenced Starfire. The issue where Kyle was on Raga was brilliant. As for the controversial Kyle/Carol relationship (there is no need to comment on how you don't like this, it's taken as read by this point), there was a missed opportunity to justify it in-universe in a way that is consistent with previously established ways the rings work.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I don't see why not. The slander campaign against him was just that. Why would he not be getting more work from DC.


From the scuttlebutt I heard, his behavior online got the attention of DC President Diane Nelson, who was not pleased. After the Berganza fiasco, I seriously doubt Van Scriver will be getting his contract renewed. 

It's a shame, while I've never been a huge fan of his art style, his creativity and contributions to GL are truly impressive. Unfortunately, he got in his own way and ended up shooting himself in the foot and has alienated too many readers.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> As for the controversial Kyle/Carol relationship (there is no need to comment on how you don't like this, it's taken as read by this point), there was a missed opportunity to justify it in-universe in a way that is consistent with previously established ways the rings work.


No, I agree with you there. The reason that I dislike the Kyle/Carol match-up was purely due to the execution of it, not because I feel that Hal/Carol are some untouchable couple. That's not the case at all.

It could have been developed in a manner that made sense. There was certainly scope for that with Kyle and Carol in a situation where they're cut off from the rest of the Lantern Corps with only a band of Guardians for company.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


My favourite moment time, to rematch Zod.

----------


## AimToTheStar

And i hope Rafa Sandoval doesn't leaving his art is amazing.

----------


## Johnny

> From the scuttlebutt I heard, his behavior online got the attention of DC President Diane Nelson, who was not pleased. After the Berganza fiasco, I seriously doubt Van Scriver will be getting his contract renewed. 
> 
> It's a shame, while I've never been a huge fan of his art style, his creativity and contributions to GL are truly impressive. Unfortunately, he got in his own way and ended up shooting himself in the foot and has alienated too many readers.


Van Sciver's one big screw-up was from more than a year ago when he got into a heated political argument with someone who cussed at him and Van Sciver told him to kill himself. That's what got Nelson's attention. After that he apologized, donated to a suicide prevention charity and went dark on social media for months. Recently he publicly invited some indy creator who had previously accused him of being a white supremacist to appear on his podcast. The latter responded by accusing him of wanting to publicly sabotage him and and then falsely accused him of organizing harassment campaigns against him. None of that was true. Van Sciver's politics have made him controversial since the comic industry is predominantly left-leaning but he's not what some people consider him to be. If he loses his contract because DC kowtows to the mob without doing the proper research, shame on them.

----------


## jbmasta

> No, I agree with you there. The reason that I dislike the Kyle/Carol match-up was purely due to the execution of it, not because I feel that Hal/Carol are some untouchable couple. That's not the case at all.
> 
> It could have been developed in a manner that made sense. There was certainly scope for that with Kyle and Carol in a situation where they're cut off from the rest of the Lantern Corps with only a band of Guardians for company.


Plus it could have explored the way the Violet light affects those who channel it. At times the rings have proven something of an addiction, and we know the Indigo Tribe have to resort to conditioning their recruits just to get them to behave civil (and thus show compassion). A violet ring needs the wearer to feel love to channel the violet light, and it's not beneath manipulating emotions to achieve this. It's plausible Carol saw something of Hal (who wasn't physically or emotionally available, regardless of how stupid the decision was) in Kyle and this was amplified to the point of loving him so that the ring could be powered. When Kyle goes to Vega for The Omega Men, his absence causes Carol's feelings for him to die away.

Maybe them having more of a brother/sister type relationship would have been better. It explores alternate types of love to power the ring and gives Carol a valid reason to go off with him (a galactic road trip?) and not break thing off with Hal. Siblings provide each other emotional support just as well as lovers do. Granted, their general lack of interaction prior to New Guardians #0 (published between #12 and #13) doesn't help. Could be somewhat remedied by just them and the Guardians, so they look out for each other and bond that way.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Van Sciver's one big screw-up was from more than a year ago when he got into a heated political argument with someone who cussed at him and Van Sciver told him to kill himself. That's what got Nelson's attention. After that he apologized, donated to a suicide prevention charity and went dark on social media for months. Recently he publicly invited some indy creator who had previously accused him of being a white supremacist on his podcast. The latter responded by accusing him of wanting to publicly sabotage him and and then falsely accused him of organizing harassment campaigns against him. None of that was true. Van Sciver's politics have made him controversial since the comic industry is predominantly left-leaning but he's not what some people consider him to be. If he loses his contract because DC kowtows to the mob without doing the proper research, shame on them.


You've misunderstood me. I don't think he's going to lose his contract, but I don't think DC will be in any rush to renew his contract once he's done, which is their right. Like it or not, DC is under no obligation to sign anyone to a new contract. They are in the business of selling comics. If Van Sciver's politics are seen as alienating readers, then I can understand why they would be reluctant to keep him on.

Is that fair? Not really, but life as a freelancer has rarely been fair. It's a tricky balance of keeping your employer happy while also protecting your own interests without betraying your principles. 

Like I said, after the Berganza debacle and the divisiveness and rancor that Trump's presidency has only accelerated, I don't think DC is in any mood to be taking a risk on Van Sciver. However, I could certainly be wrong.

----------


## Johnny

I don't think EVS should be in any way comparable to Berganza and people should not be punished for their political beliefs. However, I do understand what you mean if DC doesn't see his situation as a hill that's worth dying on.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I don't think EVS should be in any way comparable to Berganza and people should not be punished for their political beliefs. However, I do understand what you mean if DC doesn't see his situation as a hill that's worth dying on.


I'm not equating Van Sciver's lapses into douchebaggery with Berganza's misconduct. I'm saying that the PR blackeye that Berganza gave them, coupled with the ongoing dumpster fire that is the Trump Era, has not made DC very willing to put up with any more potentially embarrassing $#!+ from anyone, regardless of their political leanings.

Keep in mind that Geoff Johns is politically conservative, and that hasn't hurt his standing at DC in the slightest.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Keep in mind that Geoff Johns is politically conservative, and that hasn't hurt his standing at DC in the slightest.


Is he? That's something that's completely bypassed me. Do you have any confirmation of that?

I'm asking in an impartial manner in this case.

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I honestly always assumed Johns was a liberal.

----------


## Johnny

> Keep in mind that Geoff Johns is politically conservative, and that hasn't hurt his standing at DC in the slightest.


Well that's interesting, I've never heard this before. From interviews I've seen/read with him, he doesn't strike me as much of a conservative type. If anything I would think he was a centrist given when he was doing press for Doomsday Clock, he seemed to dislike both candidates in the 2016 election.

----------


## Frontier

Geoff being a conservative just feels like more ammo to the detractors as far as his treatment of John Stewart and black heroes is concerned  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Jekyll

Perhaps Johns is one of us crazy libertarians?  :Big Grin:

----------


## HAN9000

Johns created Simon Baz. I dont think thats what a conservative would nomarly do.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Van Sciver's one big screw-up was from more than a year ago when he got into a heated political argument with someone who cussed at him and Van Sciver told him to kill himself. That's what got Nelson's attention. After that he apologized, donated to a suicide prevention charity and went dark on social media for months. Recently he publicly invited some indy creator who had previously accused him of being a white supremacist to appear on his podcast. The latter responded by accusing him of wanting to publicly sabotage him and and then falsely accused him of organizing harassment campaigns against him. None of that was true. Van Sciver's politics have made him controversial since the comic industry is predominantly left-leaning but he's not what some people consider him to be. If he loses his contract because DC kowtows to the mob without doing the proper research, shame on them.




I've been looking this all over, and it is indeed a nasty bit of business and deeply disturbing.  This younger generation is completely losing its ability to have a rational conversation, and to struggle productively with controversy and disagreement.  In the late 1990's we largely had come to learn the hard way, as a society, that when you allow a few of the nosiest wheels use force the public agenda in politics and in the private/public space, the result is very bad.  The vast majority's needs become ignored.  Everything becomes politicized and paralysis sets in.   Every routine matter comes under scrutiny and tolerance on all sides slides to zero, increasing all forms of violence.  There were hard lessons to learn.  It took over 30 years of dysfunction at the cost of god knows how many deaths and murders and general mayhem, before the center was able to right itself.  What a circus this all is.  People wonder how we got a President who spends his entire night twittering troll bait.... just __look__ all around you.  It is a very beak future.  It is hard to see any positive outcomes.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I'm not equating Van Sciver's lapses into douchebaggery with Berganza's misconduct.


I don't think Van Sciver lapsed into douchebaggery.  He simply forgot that twitter is not the school playground.  Telling someone who is baggering you to go f-off and die is fairly par for the course in rancerous arguing when two people who don't like each other are forced together, or when someone is feeling defensive and harrassed.  Twitter is a pretty nasty thing.  I wouldn't partake.

----------


## SmokeMonster

> Johns created Simon Baz. I dont think thats what a conservative would nomarly do.


FYI, politically conservative =/= anti-Muslim.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Being a conservative doesn't automatically make you a racist or anti-Muslin. Nor does it make you a Trump supporter. Just because Johns has worked hard to make the DCU to be more diverse does not necessarily make him liberal. It makes him a decent human being who understands the value of having a variety of characters with different backgrounds, races, and sexual orientations.

James Robinson was the one who I first heard talk about Johns conservatism when he compared himself and Johns to Ollie & Hal in terms of their political leanings and debates.

Granted, this was back in 2010, when being a conservative meant a healthy respect for law enforcement and being suspicious of Russian aggression.  :Wink:

----------


## mrbrklyn

> FYI, politically conservative =/= anti-Muslim.


It doesn't do the opposite either.  It is possible, or even likely, in the face of historical violence against the West that conservative and liberals will have leanings against the Muslim Faith.

I guess my point here is that I'm opposed to grand statements about politics and political dogma, especially when it is not substantiated with substance and especially in a forum that is not dedicated to that topic.  Aside from that, Johns might be anti-muslim and decided to create this character anyway for a number of valid reasons.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> .  Aside from that, Johns might be anti-muslim and decided to create this character anyway for a number of valid reasons.


Johns created Baz because he is half Lebanese so he has a Arabic middle name, which has caused him constant headaches with the TSA  :Wink:

----------


## vartox

So who do you guys hope takes over Hal n Pals?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So who do you guys hope takes over Hal n Pals?


Me!!! Come on DC.  I gots ideas!  Gimme a pencil.

But seriously, I really couldn't say.  Part of me wants a new untapped talent to take a crack at it.  But at the same time, I do want it to be good.... Maybe Williamson if he had the time after doing Flash.  He didn't do too bad of a job when Hal was a guest star for those few issues.

I heard Tomasi mentioned here too.

----------


## vartox

> Me!!! Come on DC.  I gots ideas!  Gimme a pencil.
> 
> But seriously, I really couldn't say.  Part of me wants a new untapped talent to take a crack at it.  But at the same time, I do want it to be good.... Maybe Williamson if he had the time after doing Flash.  He didn't do too bad of a job when Hal was a guest star for those few issues.
> 
> I heard Tomasi mentioned here too.


Yeah, same. Somebody new could potentially do something cool, but somebody like Williamson would be more safe. Then again safe can be pretty boring. I kind of want to see somebody treat GL as more hard sci-fi instead of superheroes in space.

----------


## Digifiend

> Me!!! Come on DC.  I gots ideas!  Gimme a pencil.
> 
> But seriously, I really couldn't say.  Part of me wants a new untapped talent to take a crack at it.  But at the same time, I do want it to be good.... Maybe Williamson if he had the time after doing Flash.  He didn't do too bad of a job when Hal was a guest star for those few issues.
> 
> I heard Tomasi mentioned here too.


Tomasi and Jurgens both need new projects to compensate for Bendis forcing them off the Superman books. That'll be why Tomasi was mentioned. He was also speculated for Detective Comics, for the same reason, and for Teen Titans, because it would directly follow Super Sons. I've not heard any rumours about where Jurgens, or Supergirl writer Orlando, will end up. Will be interesting to see where these guys get reassigned.

----------


## WillieMorgan

This is a golden opportunity to move the entire Green Lantern series forward. With that in mind, I hope that Tomasi and, particularly, Jurgens are passed on it. I can't see them doing anything meaningful with the property.

Orlando maybe.

The series is in the doldrums at the moment. It's gonna take someone well regarded to push it forward. Who? Dunno really.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I'd be fine with Williamson taking over. He did alright by Hal in his brief guest appearance in Flash.

King would be great too, he also wrote one of the best recent Hal Jordan stories.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Whoever comes to Hal's N Pals i welcome him/her(if we get female writers) and all i can see is a new dawn.

IooaqSu.jpg

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Tomasi and Jurgens both need new projects to compensate for Bendis forcing them off the Superman books. That'll be why Tomasi was mentioned. He was also speculated for Detective Comics, for the same reason, and for Teen Titans, because it would directly follow Super Sons. I've not heard any rumours about where Jurgens, or Supergirl writer Orlando, will end up. Will be interesting to see where these guys get reassigned.


Tomasi is the one name that seems almost too obvious.  He's had the experience plus he's got nothing else going on that we know of.  Maybe he'll be brought in as a stopgap while DC figures it out, kinda like Priest on JL.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Whoever comes to Hal's N Pals i welcome him/her(if we get female writers) and all i can see is a new dawn.


Her, huh.... Yeah I'd fall back on the same concerns I'd have if a male writer is on it.  It depends on the writer, because everyone is capable of being hackey and chiche.  I'd be worried they'd overcorrect on Hal's womanizing ways and excessively punish him for it.  How many times have we seen the scene, a sloppy bearded truckstop guy ogles the female hero in skin tight spandex only to be thrown through a wall or magically turned gay as punishment.  But at the same time, I'd be all for the right female writer's perspective as something fresh and interesting.  Just not Gail Simone.

----------


## vartox

> Tomasi is the one name that seems almost too obvious.  He's had the experience plus he's got nothing else going on that we know of.  Maybe he'll be brought in as a stopgap while DC figures it out, kinda like Priest on JL.


Tomasi seems like a popular option because he doesn't have much work upcoming, he's generally pretty solid, and he's worked on GL before so we know he's capable of doing a good job. But those reasons are also kind of why I DON'T want to see him on it, something safe and familiar sounds pretty boring right now tbh.




> Her, huh.... Yeah I'd fall back on the same concerns I'd have if a male writer is on it.  It depends on the writer, because everyone is capable of being hackey and chiche.  I'd be worried they'd overcorrect on Hal's womanizing ways and excessively punish him for it.  How many times have we seen the scene, a sloppy bearded truckstop guy ogles the female hero in skin tight spandex only to be thrown through a wall or magically turned gay as punishment.  But at the same time, I'd be all for the right female writer's perspective as something fresh and interesting.  Just not Gail Simone.


I feel like I've seen male writers do that kind of thing to "prove" they're not sexists or whatever, more often than I've seen women writers do it to punish male characters  :Stick Out Tongue:  I know a woman writer isn't guaranteed to be more interesting than any given male writer but I don't think a woman has ever done a run on Green Lantern (in fact I think Corinna Bechko writing GL Earth One is the first time a woman has done GL at all?) and I'm always up to see women writing male lead books.

But yeah, definitely not Simone. She's said she'd been offered GL in the past and turned it down plus she's also said she doesn't like Hal at all.

----------


## mrbrklyn

Mike Allred or Howard Chaykin - Or Dave Sims would be cool on GL

----------


## j9ac9k

> James Robinson was the one who I first heard talk about Johns conservatism when he compared himself and Johns to Ollie & Hal in terms of their political leanings and debates.


That's a funny comparison because it just shows that it's a matter of degrees.  Hal always seemed conservative when paired with Ollie, but reckless and free-spirited when paired with Barry.




> So who do you guys hope takes over Hal n Pals?


I can't say other than someone who's a Hal fan who gets what he's about.  Simonson?  DnA (paired with Coipel again)? I'd love one storyarc with Morrison just to see what would happen.  :Smile:   It's a shame Darwyn Cooke has passed...




> Mike Allred or Howard Chaykin


Personally, I find Allred to be too kitchy style over substance and Chaykin to be  .... old-fashioned, let's say.  Also, has he ever done anything sci-fi super hero-y?

----------


## Frontier

> Tomasi seems like a popular option because he doesn't have much work upcoming, he's generally pretty solid, and he's worked on GL before so we know he's capable of doing a good job. But those reasons are also kind of why I DON'T want to see him on it, something safe and familiar sounds pretty boring right now tbh.


Rumor has it that he'll be taking over _Detective Comics._

----------


## vartox

> Mike Allred or Howard Chaykin - Or Dave Sims would be cool on GL


Dave Sims???? I don't see him ever, EVER doing mainstream superhero stuff. And modern Chaykin is a pass for me  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Rumor has it that he'll be taking over _Detective Comics._


They just announced Bryan Hill is taking over Tec, so unless he's just a fill in I don't think Tomasi will be on it.




> Personally, I find Allred to be too kitchy style over substance and Chaykin to be  .... old-fashioned, let's say.  Also, has he ever done anything sci-fi super hero-y?


Chaykin did Twilight, that was a DC book about cosmic heroes. He's also done a Guy Gardner mini.

----------


## Johnny

> Tomasi seems like a popular option because he doesn't have much work upcoming, he's generally pretty solid, and he's worked on GL before so we know he's capable of doing a good job. But those reasons are also kind of why I DON'T want to see him on it, something safe and familiar sounds pretty boring right now tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I've seen male writers do that kind of thing to "prove" they're not sexists or whatever, more often than I've seen women writers do it to punish male characters  I know a woman writer isn't guaranteed to be more interesting than any given male writer but I don't think a woman has ever done a run on Green Lantern (*in fact I think Corinna Bechko* writing GL Earth One *is the first time a woman has done GL at all*?) and I'm always up to see women writing male lead books.
> 
> But yeah, definitely not Simone. She's said she'd been offered GL in the past and turned it down plus she's also said she doesn't like Hal at all.


Hey come on now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> Hey come on now.


Am I forgetting something obvious?

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Personally, I find Allred to be too kitchy style over substance and Chaykin to be  .... old-fashioned, let's say.  Also, has he ever done anything sci-fi super hero-y?


Aside from that Star Wars thingie

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Chaykin did Twilight, that was a DC book about cosmic heroes. He's also done a Guy Gardner mini.


Oh yeah - I forgot about him.  You have to admit that Dave Sim on the GL Corps would be mind bending

----------


## Johnny

> Am I forgetting something obvious?


I guess my joke fell flat.  :Frown:

----------


## Deniz Camp

Super excited for what comes next, as a fan.

----------


## Assam

> Super excited for what comes next, as a fan.


I know it's not the case, but I kinda wish this was your way of telling us without really telling us that you've been brought on to write a Hal book. :Big Grin:

----------


## Deniz Camp

> I know it's not case, but I kinda wish this was your way of telling us without really telling us that you've been brought on to write a Hal book.


Hah! It certainly isn't, but one day...! Hal is one of my favorites.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Oh yeah - I forgot about him.  You have to admit that Dave Sim on the GL Corps would be mind bending


http://www.weirdsciencedccomics.com/...-annual-1.html

----------


## vartox

> I guess my joke fell flat.


I think I get it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DragonPiece

Based on message Snyder said about a big writer taking over and no plans for Hickman announced at Marvel yet, I could definitely see Hickman taking over Green Lantern. He is a huge writer who could bring some excitement to the franchise.

----------


## Frontier

> They just announced Bryan Hill is taking over Tec, so unless he's just a fill in I don't think Tomasi will be on it.


Hill is only going to be on for five issues.



> Based on message Snyder said about a big writer taking over and no plans for Hickman announced at Marvel yet, I could definitely see Hickman taking over Green Lantern. He is a huge writer who could bring some excitement to the franchise.


Hickman on GL would be a very interesting take, I think. 

I'm curious how he'd handle the Earth Lanterns.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Based on message Snyder said about a big writer taking over and no plans for Hickman announced at Marvel yet, I could definitely see Hickman taking over Green Lantern. He is a huge writer who could bring some excitement to the franchise.


That would be absolutely fantastic. A coup like that is exactly what the Green Lantern series needs. Fingers crossed.

----------


## SJNeal

Isn't Hickman going back to Marvel?  If that gig is freelance, then a GL run at DC would be amazing!

Although not exactly "high-profile", Steve Orlando could do some interesting stuff.  He has _The Unexpected_ coming up from the New Age of Heroes line, but other than that...?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Oh yeah, DC holding at $2.99, Hal being a major part of promotion, and Wonder Woman with pants. Those were things  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## blaster86

> Based on message Snyder said about a big writer taking over and no plans for Hickman announced at Marvel yet, I could definitely see Hickman taking over Green Lantern. He is a huge writer who could bring some excitement to the franchise.


When did Snyder say this?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> When did Snyder say this?


He DM me yesterday 

Screenshot (7).png

and check this too 

https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...98741432283136

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


man Ivan Reis art is one of my favorite, i miss him draw Hal

----------


## Johnny

Funny how times change.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Funny how times change.


I know this is part of "Man of Steel" weekly series by Bendis but anyone when this came out?

----------


## Johnny

June I believe?

----------


## DragonPiece

> June I believe?


Yep, and Bendis has said Hal will have lines in the first issue.

----------


## vartox

> Yep, and Bendis has said Hal will have lines in the first issue.


He also said he was surprised how much he enjoys writing GL, maybe we'll get Bendis GL sometime down the line  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> He also said he was surprised how much he enjoys writing GL, maybe we'll get Bendis GL sometime down the line


Baby steps. Let's see how he handles Hal in Man of Steel before we all start hoping he takes over GL  :Wink: 

I am hoping for the best, but planning for the worst as all nervous fanboys do!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's a funny comparison because it just shows that it's a matter of degrees.  Hal always seemed conservative when paired with Ollie, but reckless and free-spirited when paired with Barry.


I was just thinking last night how polar opposites Ollie & Barry are. Hal is that weird, yet normal, middle ground between them.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Keep Bendis as far away away from Green Lantern as possible. The period I think his writing would best suit is the early Kyle period.


I'm curious to see Bendis do a modern take on Hal & Ollie's "Hard Travelin' Heroes" saga.

----------


## blaster86

> He DM me yesterday 
> 
> Attachment 63455
> 
> and check this too 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...98741432283136


Sweet i really  hope it is Hickman then.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

Hickman on a DC title is all I want in this world.

If we can't have him on Superman and/or Legion, I would be more than happy with him on Hal as an alternative.

----------


## Frontier

I'm actually kind of curious how Hickman would write Hal because John seems more like the kind of character he usually emphasizes in his works.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WillieMorgan

> 


Wrong appreciation thread surely  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> Wrong appreciation thread surely .


Not at all, Darkseid just plays WB's role.

----------


## WillieMorgan

> Not at all, Darkseid just plays WB's role.


I see where you're going there. Don't forget that Hal (with a little help obviously) eventually defeated Darkseid, twice.

Still think that would have been better received on a different thread.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Not at all, Darkseid just plays WB's role.


I don't think WB is Darksied but Krona is.

2098654-green_lantern_hal_jordan_kills_krona.jpg

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Yep, and Bendis has said Hal will have lines in the first issue.


hve lines or do lines ?

----------


## Johnny

> I don't think WB is Darksied but Krona is.
> 
> 2098654-green_lantern_hal_jordan_kills_krona.jpg


Hey I like fantasy stories as much as the next guy. At times tho it's just reasonable to bring us back to reality for a bit. And in this reality the Hal Jordan character is not where you want him to be, nor is he expected to be anytime soon. I'm a pain in the ass when I go into "There's no hope for Hal Jordan" mode, but it needs to be said every now and then.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Hey I like fantasy stories as much as the next guy. At times tho it's just reasonable to bring us back to reality for a bit. And in this reality the Hal Jordan character is not where you want him to be, nor is he expected to be anytime soon. I'm a pain in the ass when I go into "There's no hope for Hal Jordan" mode, but it needs to be said every now and then.


I do agree with you there is no hope for Hal after Green Lantern 2011 movie but that was past, let's move on.

----------


## Johnny

> I do agree with you there is no hope for Hal after Green Lantern 2011 movie but that was past, let's move on.


I've moved on from that movie, DC and WB haven't. They turned the character into a joke and then gave him the boot. Now in the supposed reboot, apparently they could turn him into some old, over the hill veteran, who may or may not turn out to be a glorified supporting character, in order to get rid of him as soon as possible. Cause frankly, you don't look to make a character middle-aged to keep him around in a lead role for years to come.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> you don't look to make a character middle-aged to keep him around in a lead role for years to come.


This is exactly what i fear.

----------


## AimToTheStar

But i still hope this Big Creator like what Snyder mentioned is someone like Geoff Johns after Emerald Twilight.

----------


## Johnny

> This is exactly what i fear.


Well, we can't always have our cake and eat it too, so whatever happens, happens. I'm just trying to be a little more realistic about the state this character currently find himself in, rather than needlessly give myself false hopes about his future inside or outside of comics.




> But i still hope this Big Creator like what Snyder mentioned is someone like Geoff Johns after Emerald Twilight.


Frankly I'm not terribly interested in who this "big creator" could turn out to be. I would be more pleasantly surprised if it turned out to be a lesser known name that I have little to no idea what to expect from.

----------


## Frontier

I'll be happy if it's a creator I like and think will do a good job on GL, be they big-name or not  :Smile: .

----------


## AimToTheStar

Little late for this Hal's N Pals made top 10

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/03...rvel-steps-up/

----------


## Jekyll

Well dang, I’m going to miss Robert Venditti on our book. I really have enjoyed his stories as they have been action packed fun.

----------


## baycitybomber

> Cause frankly, you don't look to make a character middle-aged to keep him around in a lead role for years to come.


This is the mother of all unpopular opinions but I could see the potential in him sticking around for a few movies as a likeable, trustworthy mentor figure/team member... if it culminated in a Parallax movie where he's portrayed as a symphatetic villain who goes too far and is eventually redeemed. Not that it's ever going to happen but the Fallen Hero archetype is something that superhero movies haven't done before, so if they approached it with respect, it could be really memorable.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> This is the mother of all unpopular opinions but I could see the potential in him sticking around for a few movies as a likeable, trustworthy mentor figure/team member... if it culminated in a Parallax movie where he's portrayed as a symphatetic villain who goes too far and is eventually redeemed. Not that it's ever going to happen but the Fallen Hero archetype is something that superhero movies haven't done before, so if they approached it with respect, it could be really memorable.


I also don't have a problem with Hal being portrayed as an older veteran, because that's how he was portrayed in the early 1990s when both he and Ollie were both established to be in their early to mid-forties. Of course, that was later used against him as an excuse to do away with him by DC editorial, who similarly dumped the older JSA because they believed that DC shouldn't have comics featuring icky heroes who weren't young.

----------


## Johnny

Hal should be more than some old guy whose main purpose is to prop the young guys. Companies shouldn't make their most prominent heroes older veterans imo. Batman could get away with it because Batman can get away with anything, but not Hal who is for all intents and purposes seen as just as irrelevant by DC today, as he was 25 years ago. Maybe not to that same extent, but close. History could very well repeat itself. Make him old then get rid of him. If that's the case, then don't have him in the movie at all.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

To me the only way that the movies would influence the source material is if the movie is a rousing success and DC/WB has only had one of those in multiple films. I don't want Hal, Hank Pym'ed but for that to happen DC would have to make a successful GL movie and I am not sure they are capable of that yet. So I am only mildly concerned.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Companies shouldn't make their most prominent heroes older veterans imo. Batman could get away with it because Batman can get away with anything, but not Hal who is for all intents and purposes seen as just as irrelevant by DC today, as he was 25 years ago. Maybe not to that same extent, but close. History could very well repeat itself. Make him old then get rid of him.


Time to recharge that Blue Lantern, Johnny!

You can't operate from a position of fear, and assuming the worst. Hal Jordan has survived far, far worse than this. Just you wait. He'll get his time in the spotlight once again. His age doesn't matter. He's a good character and good characters always get their due sooner or later. It may take a few more years for him to get the same buzz he had back in Geoff Johns's heyday, but it'll happen again. In the meantime, enjoy what's out there, which is pretty damn good compared to what some other characters have gotten.

Hal is appearing twice a month in a generally fun comic about how awesome he is, and he's apparently got a great new creative team on deck.

He just got some wonderful treatment in a few great episodes of Justice League Action and DC Superhero Girls.

He is about to get a brand-new take on his origin with Green Lantern: Earth One, which is getting plenty of great reviews.

And he's about to appear in the last issue of Metal, in which he kicked all five asses of Dude Bro Starro in such spectacular fashion they wisely did it off-panel because it is best left to our imaginations  :Wink: 

I don't know about you, but all that sounds pretty damn great. Sometimes it's hard to keep things in perspective, but I've been a Hal Jordan fan for decades now and I've lived through waaaaaay worse than this. I'll take what we've been getting now over the late 1990s and early 2000s any day of the week.



See that smile? That's a hero who doesn't let fear get the best of him. And that's why you and I love him.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I thought is was foolish to cast Ben as Batman to be part of an extended universe. Batman always has to be in his physical prime, imo. Ben just looks old.

With Hal, it all depends on who they cast.

If they pick an Ashton Kutcher looking guy, with acting skills, not many will complain. I did not realize Kutcher is 40.

I am hoping WB has this in mind.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I agree with Bored, in fact movie aside Hal was DC's biggest star besides Bruce prior to Nu52. Bruce and Hal were spotlighted in the first issue of the Johns Jim Lee Justice League book. Yes Hal had a fumble, the movie, but besides evergreen Bruce, Hal Jordan and the Sinestro Corps War was the only outside the box beyond all expectations rousing success that DC has had besides the Wonder Woman movie. That has to count for something even with the suits. You don't get rid of that for something that might possibly work.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Cause frankly, you don't look to make a character middle-aged to keep him around in a lead role for years to come.


Danny Glover said, "I'm too old for this shit." in the first "Lethal Weapon" and how many movies did they make?  He stayed the lead with Mel throughout.

Harrison Ford is getting ready for _another_ Indiana Jones movie and he's the main lead..

----------


## Johnny

> Time to recharge that Blue Lantern, Johnny!
> 
> You can't operate from a position of fear, and assuming the worst. Hal Jordan has survived far, far worse than this. Just you wait. He'll get his time in the spotlight once again. His age doesn't matter. He's a good character and good characters always get their due sooner or later. It may take a few more years for him to get the same buzz he had back in Geoff Johns's heyday, but it'll happen again. In the meantime, enjoy what's out there, which is pretty damn good compared to what some other characters have gotten.
> 
> Hal is appearing twice a month in a generally fun comic about how awesome he is, and he's apparently got a great new creative team on deck.
> 
> He just got some wonderful treatment in a few great episodes of Justice League Action and DC Superhero Girls.
> 
> He is about to get a brand-new take on his origin with Green Lantern: Earth One, which is getting plenty of great reviews.
> ...


Wow. Thank you for that, Bored. In my defense, I've said more than once before how moody I can be when it comes to this character. I just can't help it at times.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

On a side note, hopefully Sandoval still gets to draw Hal here and there after the current run is over.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Mel was 39 when he did Braveheart.

Adrian Paul was into his 30's during his time as Highlander. I loved that show.

Bret Hart was older than I realized during his prime years.

I remain optimistic about the casting criteria.

Now, if they choose some Bruce Willis lookin' dude, then it might be time to charge that red ring up.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Wow. Thank you for that, Bored. In my defense, I've said more than once before how moody I can be when it comes to this character. I just can't help it at times. 
> 
> On a side note, hopefully Sandoval still gets to draw Hal here and there after the current run is over.


My pleasure Johnny. Just remember 'What would Hal do?'  :Wink: 

Actually, don't do that. Hal would jump off a skyscraper without a plan. That MoFo is crazy!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

May we live in interesting times.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> He is about to get a brand-new take on his origin with Green Lantern: Earth One, which is getting plenty of great reviews.


Lets hope that doesn't stick because it wasn't good, and it was worst the second time I read it.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I do agree with you there is no hope for Hal after Green Lantern 2011 movie but that was past, let's move on.


72-1.jpg

I always wasa partial to this cover.

----------


## Tony Stark

> Time to recharge that Blue Lantern, Johnny!
> 
> You can't operate from a position of fear, and assuming the worst. Hal Jordan has survived far, far worse than this. Just you wait. He'll get his time in the spotlight once again. His age doesn't matter. He's a good character and good characters always get their due sooner or later. It may take a few more years for him to get the same buzz he had back in Geoff Johns's heyday, but it'll happen again. In the meantime, enjoy what's out there, which is pretty damn good compared to what some other characters have gotten.
> 
> Hal is appearing twice a month in a generally fun comic about how awesome he is, and he's apparently got a great new creative team on deck.
> 
> He just got some wonderful treatment in a few great episodes of Justice League Action and DC Superhero Girls.
> 
> He is about to get a brand-new take on his origin with Green Lantern: Earth One, which is getting plenty of great reviews.
> ...


All of this really puts a smile on my face.

----------


## mrbrklyn

158-1.jpg

and this one

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Green Lantern Earth One comes out tomorrow.

Anyone excited?

----------


## Frontier

Going buy June solicits, we'll finally be getting to Hal's story in the _Injustice II_ prequel comics. 

He'll also be showing up in _Green Lanterns_.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, I'm curious about the Injustice story.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Yeah, I'm curious about the Injustice story.


Beautiful cover.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Hal and Jessica together again!

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Lets hope that doesn't stick because if wasn't good, and it was worst the second time I read it.


I'm confused. What are you saying here? You read it and it sucked?

----------


## Frontier

> Hal and Jessica together again!


And he's putting her in handcuffs. That's what I call a reunion  :Stick Out Tongue: .

I hope Seeley uses Hal well here.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> And he's putting her in handcuffs. That's what I call a reunion .
> 
> I hope Seeley uses Hal well here.


That's nothing compared to what Carol and Hal got up to  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

What are you struggling with, flyboy, you should enjoy the view.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

There is a crap ton of GL stuff in the June solicits.  That's pretty cool.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> That's nothing compared to what Carol and Hal got up to


HAHA!! Nice one.  :Wink:

----------


## HAN9000

> He is about to get a brand-new take on his origin with Green Lantern: Earth One, which is getting plenty of great reviews.


Ive been paying close attention to the Earth One series and I think Hal got an Earth One book is just kind of lucky that the writer and artist have interests in his Sci-Fi outspace background DC didnt have a plan for Green Lantern Earth One. The have plans for the Flash, Aquaman. Its just both projects didnt come out on schedule because main creators either had other projects or quited comic industry. DC reached Hardman and Bechko and asked what they wanted to do and they answered Green Lantern. So Didio offered them Earth One. I think thats why we never heard of any plans of it before it was announced. The result is good but DC just doesnt take Green Lantern seriously.

----------


## HAN9000

> Yeah, I'm curious about the Injustice story.


It could be a potential story about how Hal went through hell to take back his ring. Injustice 2 is boring recently. Hope Tom Taylor could get back to his state in this story arc.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I'm confused. What are you saying here? You read it and it sucked?


I read it twice and it really is bad.  It sucks.  It is just poorly executed and with inherent art.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Green Lantern Earth One comes out tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone excited?


I got it on Sunday

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I read it twice and it really is bad.  It sucks.  It is just poorly executed and with inherent art.


Incoherent art? 

I'll give it a look and see what I think. The preview in last month's comics looked good.

----------


## jbmasta

> Green Lantern Earth One comes out tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone excited?


Got it last Wednesday.

----------


## Johnny

> It could be a potential story about how Hal “went through hell” to take back his ring. Injustice 2 is boring recently. Hope Tom Taylor could get back to his state in this story arc.


That would be interesting to see for sure. I was a huge fan of the Lantern War story from the first Injustice comic. I thought Injustice Hal's fall felt more believable than Emerald Twilight.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I read it twice and it really is bad.  It sucks.  It is just poorly executed and with inherent art.


I'm sorry to hear that my thoughts were right but I kinda picked up on it with the interviews with the writer.

What specifically didn't you like about it?

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

I'm interested in _Green Lantern: Earth One_, but I'm gonna have to wait until next month to get it (budget). I loved Gabriel Hardman's work back on _Hulk_, so he's always a draw for me.

Even then, I'll likely base my purchase decision around word of mouth around here. So don't be shy with those opinions!

As for the June solicits, I'm curious if the Darkstars story will go all the way to Venditti's finale in issue 50, or if he'll have a shorter arc to end his run on. Either way, his run is to be commended, especially being the guy who followed Johns.

I'm really enjoying the Zod arc and am glad he's exploring (at least a little bit) some of the differences inherent in Hal's ring vs other green lantern rings (it being something Hal constructed from his own will and all).

----------


## Johnny

> As for the June solicits, I'm curious if the Darkstars story will go all the way to Venditti's finale in issue 50, or if he'll have a shorter arc to end his run on.


Darkstars ends with #47. The final arc will be a 3-part story from #48-50. Sounds eerily similar to that other 3-part story from #48-50.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> What are you struggling with, flyboy, you should enjoy the view.


Hal had insufficient funds to cover the lap dance.

Now, he has to pay the price.

Damn, look where her heel is on his neck!

No one rides for free.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I'm interested in _Green Lantern: Earth One_, but I'm gonna have to wait until next month to get it (budget). I loved Gabriel Hardman's work back on _Hulk_, so he's always a draw for me.
> 
> Even then, I'll likely base my purchase decision around word of mouth around here. So don't be shy with those opinions!
> 
> As for the June solicits, I'm curious if the Darkstars story will go all the way to Venditti's finale in issue 50, or if he'll have a shorter arc to end his run on. Either way, his run is to be commended, especially being the guy who followed Johns.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the Zod arc and am glad he's exploring (at least a little bit) some of *the differences inherent in Hal's ring vs other green lantern rings (it being something Hal constructed from his own will and all).*


I hope the next writer explores that, too.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Darkstars ends with #47. The final arc will be a 3-part story from #48-50. Sounds eerily similar to that other 3-part story from #48-50.


I would pay a billion space bucks to see everything Venditti worked towards and the status quo he leaves the franchise at in #50 be totally wiped out in the first 3 pages of issue #51 by the next writer.  Come on, imagine that!  #51 opens with Hal waking up in bed with Carol going "wow, it was all a dream?"

----------


## HAN9000

> I would pay a billion space bucks to see everything Venditti worked towards and the status quo he leaves the franchise at in #50 be totally wiped out in the first 3 pages of issue #51 by the next writer.  Come on, imagine that!  #51 opens with Hal waking up in bed with Carol going "wow, it was all a dream?"


That sounds nice. I’ll add another billion. :Wink:

----------


## SJNeal

> Darkstars ends with #47. The final arc will be a 3-part story from #48-50. Sounds eerily similar to that other 3-part story from #48-50.


Ugh I hope not.  

Johns already had Parallax in his #50; hopefully Venditti has something more original planned.

----------


## Johnny

I guess it's just a tradition at this point. Parallax was #50 in the 90s run, the Johns run, Venditti's New-52 run, might as well come full circle now to get rid of Hallax for good.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I guess it's just a tradition at this point. Parallax was #50 in the 90s run, the Johns run, Venditti's New-52 run, might as well come full circle now to get rid of Hallax for good.


Can't do that because Par(Hal)lax has to be the greatest GL villain of all time. Not one to be overused like say Venom in the 90's but more like Ra's or Thanos used to be back in the day. Only shows up every 4 years or so but with a year's worth of build up and years worth of ramifications. Hallax as you call him, could be the Maestro to Hal Jordan's Hulk. How can you hero defeat a more experienced, more powerful version of himself? If a driven version of Hal can shake the foundations of the entire DCU what does that say about Hal? That plus after retconning out or minimizing the yellow bug influence, Par(Hal)lax would/could be one of the deepest, nuanced villains in all of the DCU. Powerful, driven, with understandable motivation, there aren't many villains of that criteria in the DCU.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Can't do that because Par(Hal)lax has to be the greatest GL villain of all time. Not one to be overused like say Venom in the 90's but more like Ra's or Thanos used to be back in the day. Only shows up every 4 years or so but with a year's worth of build up and years worth of ramifications. Hallax as you call him, could be the Maestro to Hal Jordan's Hulk. How can you hero defeat a more experienced, more powerful version of himself? If a driven version of Hal can shake the foundations of the entire DCU what does that say about Hal? That plus after retconning out or minimizing the yellow bug influence, Par(Hal)lax would/could be one of the deepest, nuanced villains in all of the DCU. Powerful, driven, with understandable motivation, there aren't many villains of that criteria in the DCU.


I can agree that he's a really neat villain to have, and it should be a big deal when he comes around, though I wouldn't go so far as to say he "has to be the greatest GL villain of all time." That will always be Sinestro, to me. But Hallax is great in that he's a constant reminder of Hal's biggest failure: his succumbing to fear.

That said, I'm sure there's a large contingent of Hal's fanbase that would rather not speak of it again. I wasn't a Hal fan at the time _Emerald Twilight_ came out, so it hasn't scarred me like it has others.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I can agree that he's a really neat villain to have, and it should be a big deal when he comes around, though I wouldn't go so far as to say he "has to be the greatest GL villain of all time." That will always be Sinestro, to me. But Hallax is great in that he's a constant reminder of Hal's biggest failure: his succumbing to fear.
> 
> That said, I'm sure there's a large contingent of Hal's fanbase that would rather not speak of it again. I wasn't a Hal fan at the time _Emerald Twilight_ came out, so it hasn't scarred me like it has others.


oh I love the look, the motivation, but understand I am a Hal guy, when it seemed like DC was serious about the Kyle mandate I had to make peace with if Hal had to remain a villain/anti-hero then let him be the best one ever. That said I love Hal as Green Lantern, so I would prefer Par(Hal)lax as a future version or alt universe version of Hal that way I can have my cake and eat it too. As far as greatness of rogues go, it would be like for me Sinestro is Hal's Joker the everyday arch enemy, while Hallax since he only shows up every 50 issues (4 years in a monthly) is like Ra's. In the 80's when I first remember collecting Bruce went up against the Joker often but Ra's was a few and far between with more impact than this month's escape from Arkham by the Clown Prince of Crime. If I had my way the Parallax look would be Hal's version of going Super Saiyan, like Thor when he puts on the metal armor and the strength amplifying belt. I doubt that is possible because were Hal to ever power up with the armor Bruce and others would freak out, and everyone both in comics and the readership would go, is he going to go there? Then again Peter Parker does that from time to time with the black (venom looking) wardrobe without the world ending so who knows.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> oh I love the look, the motivation, but understand I am a Hal guy, when it seemed like DC was serious about the Kyle mandate I had to make peace with if Hal had to remain a villain/anti-hero then let him be the best one ever. That said I love Hal as Green Lantern, so I would prefer Par(Hal)lax as a future version or alt universe version of Hal that way I can have my cake and eat it too. As far as greatness of rogues go, it would be like for me Sinestro is Hal's Joker the everyday arch enemy, while Hallax since he only shows up every 50 issues (4 years in a monthly) is like Ra's. In the 80's when I first remember collecting Bruce went up against the Joker often but Ra's was a few and far between with more impact than this month's escape from Arkham by the Clown Prince of Crime. If I had my way the Parallax look would be Hal's version of going Super Saiyan, like Thor when he puts on the metal armor and the strength amplifying belt. *I doubt that is possible because were Hal to ever power up with the armor Bruce and others would freak out, and everyone both in comics and the readership would go, is he going to go there? Then again Peter Parker does that from time to time with the black (venom looking) wardrobe without the world ending so who knows.*


A part of me thinks Hal can do exactly that with his ring.

----------


## j9ac9k

> If I had my way the Parallax look would be Hal's version of going Super Saiyan, like Thor when he puts on the metal armor and the strength amplifying belt.


It used to be, when they would need to show the GL's fortifying their shields, Hal would go more medieval knight, Kyle would anime armor up, John would get all military and Guy would go more sports padding.  Hal using the Parallax armor would just draw too many sideways glances.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> It used to be, when they would need to show the GL's fortifying their shields, *Hal would go more medieval knight*, Kyle would anime armor up, John would get all military and Guy would go more sports padding.  Hal using the Parallax armor would just draw too many sideways glances.


I guess that explains the fanart...

----------


## SJNeal

> I guess it's just a tradition at this point. Parallax was #50 in the 90s run, the Johns run, Venditti's New-52 run, might as well come full circle now to get rid of Hallax for good.


Damn, I totally forgot Parallax was in Venditti's #50 as well; I've blocked pretty much all of his New 52 material from memory...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It used to be, when they would need to show the GL's fortifying their shields, Hal would go more medieval knight, Kyle would anime armor up, John would get all military and Guy would go more sports padding.  Hal using the Parallax armor would just draw too many sideways glances.


That is great. Love how you made each ones armor individual to their personality.




> 


Nice. But I don't like all the lines. Ugly and too new 52.

Also what is DC Unchained?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

In my mind, everyone will assume that Hallax is an alt universe version of Hal still infected by the bug. However it be revealed that either Hal has long since expelled it and is just a driven Hal or in fact Hallax isn't an alternate universe version at all but Hal from the future ala the Maestro who has travelled to the past to make Hal a better hero so he is better prepared for the threats yet to come.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> In my mind, everyone will assume that Hallax is an alt universe version of Hal still infected by the bug. However it be revealed that either Hal has long since expelled it and is just a driven Hal or in fact Hallax isn't an alternate universe version at all but Hal from the future ala the Maestro who has travelled to the past to make Hal a better hero so he is better prepared for the threats yet to come.


I feel like we've had way too many evil future versions of hero's come back to the past to make the hero them recently.

Evil future Barry in the comic and tv show. Evil future Tim drake. Evil Donna Troy. Think we need a break from all that

----------


## Johnny

> That is great. Love how you made each ones armor individual to their personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. But I don't like all the lines. Ugly and too new 52.
> 
> Also what is DC Unchained?


Mobile game.

----------


## vartox

Received and read GL Earth One today! It was not what I was hoping it would be and it didn't really emphasis Hal's character as much as I would have liked but it was still pretty enjoyable and the art was very nice. 




> It used to be, when they would need to show the GL's fortifying their shields, Hal would go more medieval knight, Kyle would anime armor up, John would get all military and Guy would go more sports padding.  Hal using the Parallax armor would just draw too many sideways glances.


I like the idea of this, visual cues can be really nice when power ups are happening. I think Alan has dibs on knight armor though  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hal using something similar to the Parallax look as a power up might be cool.

----------


## Frontier

Sounds like _Green Lantern: Earth One_ is going to be as lukewarm as most Earth One books...

----------


## Johnny

I've only read the first volume of Batman: Earth One and I enjoyed it, but I'm not particularly invested in these stories, so it certainly wouldn't bother me if GL: E1 is a mediocre book.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Incoherent art? 
> 
> I'll give it a look and see what I think. The preview in last month's comics looked good.


yup - sick of this spell checker..

----------


## mrbrklyn

> In my mind, everyone will assume that Hallax is an alt universe version of Hal still infected by the bug. However it be revealed that either Hal has long since expelled it and is just a driven Hal or in fact Hallax isn't an alternate universe version at all but Hal from the future ala the Maestro who has travelled to the past to make Hal a better hero so he is better prepared for the threats yet to come.


what??  I need footnotes for this

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I'm sorry to hear that my thoughts were right but I kinda picked up on it with the interviews with the writer.
> 
> What specifically didn't you like about it?


There are a lot of point and I wrote it up somewhere.  But the first problem is the lack of craftsmanship in the production of the book.  The story is derivative and predictable in both the details and the overall story.  And even still the characters are not well defined and bland.  You build no empathy for any of the characters.  The art work is stale and confusing.  

Other than that, it is fine.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> yup - sick of this spell checker..


I hear ya. AutoCorrect is the moustache of technology  :Wink:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

What happened to the Convergence Parallax anyway?

Did he just go away like the Convergence Barry Allen and Supergirl?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> There are a lot of point and I wrote it up somewhere.  But the first problem is the lack of craftsmanship in the production of the book.  The story is derivative and predictable in both the details and the overall story.  And even still the characters are not well defined and bland.  You build no empathy for any of the characters.  The art work is stale and confusing.  
> 
> Other than that, it is fine.


That's the impression I got from the writer. 

She mentioned that she thinks a lot of unique aspects of the GL mythology was "corney" like the oath and such. So we knew it was going to be watered down and a lot of the cool things that define the GL mythology would be either toned down majorly or removed.

Then she spoke about Hal and she didn't like the idea of people who are "meant" to be heroes but she just wanted to write an every man /generic guy.

So you take away everything defining about the GL mythology and what Hal is all about and what are you left with?

Something about a glowy ring that has some sort of power maybe that is wielded by some random generic dude. Awesome.

If she doesn't even like the things about the GL franchise or Hal why is she writing this again?

----------


## DragonPiece

> What happened to the Convergence Parallax anyway?
> 
> Did he just go away like the Convergence Barry Allen and Supergirl?


Didn't he appear in Venditti's green lantern new 52 run for a bit?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Didn't he appear in Venditti's green lantern new 52 run for a bit?


Yea, he had a big showdown with him in issue 50. That's when Hal first started turned into energy.

But then he just disappeared. Kinda pointless.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Didn't he appear in Venditti's green lantern new 52 run for a bit?


I heard about that, but haven't read it. How did that story end up? Where's Pre-Zero Hour Parallax now? And where's Pre-Crisis Barry Allen and Supergirl for that matter?

We know that Pre-Flashpoint Lois, Clark & Jon were reincorporated into the timeline, but what about the rest of the Convergence survivors? I know that story was pretty terrible and received about as well as a wet fart in a crowded elevator, but that's an awfully big dangling plotline to just leave handing...

----------


## jbmasta

> I heard about that, but haven't read it. How did that story end up? Where's Pre-Zero Hour Parallax now? And where's Pre-Crisis Barry Allen and Supergirl for that matter?
> 
> We know that Pre-Flashpoint Lois, Clark & Jon were reincorporated into the timeline, but what about the rest of the Convergence survivors? I know that story was pretty terrible and received about as well as a wet fart in a crowded elevator, but that's an awfully big dangling plotline to just leave handing...


He comes to Coast City and fights a Gauntlet wielding Hal, not realising this Hal has gone through the character developmentment to get past the destruction of Coast City and what happened in Emerald Twilight. Hal taps into enough power that he starts manifesting as pure willpower, with Hallax retreating. This was in issue 50, and there were only two issues left until Rebirth so Venditti had to tie up the Grey Agents early and write Virgo, Trapper and Darlene out quickly in order to set up the Rebirth issue for Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps where Hal forges a new ring and ditches the Gauntlet.

Telos got his own title that only lasted six issues. Hallax guest stars late into that. Titans Hunt led into Titans (which despite including pre-New 52 Wally West in the team has squandered its potential so far).

----------


## DragonsChi

> Received and read GL Earth One today! It was not what I was hoping it would be and it didn't really emphasis Hal's character as much as I would have liked but it was still pretty enjoyable and the art was very nice. 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of this, visual cues can be really nice when power ups are happening. I think Alan has dibs on knight armor though  Hal using something similar to the Parallax look as a power up might be cool.


Question: Did GL Earth One come with a digital code? The first Superman Earth One did but I haven’t picked up any of the others. I held off getting GL since I would rather have the hard copy but I want the digital code too. So figured I would ask before I head to the comic shop.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

> Question: Did GL Earth One come with a digital code? The first Superman Earth One did but I haven’t picked up any of the others. I held off getting GL since I would rather have the hard copy but I want the digital code too. So figured I would ask before I head to the comic shop.


I didn't notice a digital code.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Uh, what?

Please tell me the next page show him saying: "just kidding, I'm just messing with you!"

----------


## Johnny

I'm thinking they might have been poking fun at prime universe Hal who never goes back to Earth anyway. lol

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Uh, what?
> 
> Please tell me the next page show him saying: "just kidding, I'm just messing with you!"


This is not the Earth-0 Hal Jordan. This a completely different take on the character, so I'll give them some leeway on characterization. Depends on how good the story is. Johns & Frank's Batman Earth One was also quite different from his uber-competent, infallible countpart from Earth-0.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


Nice art actually.




> I'm thinking they might have been poking fun at prime universe Hal who never goes back to Earth anyway. lol


Lol. I was about to say now he can match up with how real Hal has been since 2005.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This is not the Earth-0 Hal Jordan. This a completely different take on the character, so I'll give them some leeway on characterization. Depends on how good the story is. Johns & Frank's Batman Earth One was also quite different from his uber-competent, infallible countpart from Earth-0.


I understand that.

TBH, I'm tired of these "let's do a different take" on Hal stuff. I think he should have at least a few consistent character traits with every incarnation (courage, honestly, self-sacrificing, & compassion). To me, he always seem like a different person with the name Hal Jordan. I personally think this is why it can be tough getting the character over.

On another funny note, I think Geoff writes a rather incompetent Batman. I think Geoff goes in the other extreme with Bruce.

----------


## DragonsChi

> I didn't notice a digital code.


Dang now I have to decide which one I will get....

Don’t feel its worth buying twicd but I still wants it.

Thank you for letting me know  :Smile:

----------


## mrbrklyn

> That's the impression I got from the writer. 
> 
> She mentioned that she thinks a lot of unique aspects of the GL mythology was "corney" like the oath and such. So we knew it was going to be watered down and a lot of the cool things that define the GL mythology would be either toned down majorly or removed.
> 
> Then she spoke about Hal and she didn't like the idea of people who are "meant" to be heroes but she just wanted to write an every man /generic guy.
> 
> So you take away everything defining about the GL mythology and what Hal is all about and what are you left with?
> 
> Something about a glowy ring that has some sort of power maybe that is wielded by some random generic dude. Awesome.
> ...


DC has screwed up GL more than any other property.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> 



Is that the most deritivie and predictable dialog ever done?  It is like a B rated movie... or worst.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I understand that.
> 
> TBH, I'm tired of these "let's do a different take" on Hal stuff. I think he should have at least a few consistent character traits with every incarnation (courage, honestly, self-sacrificing, & compassion). To me, he always seem like a different person with the name Hal Jordan. I personally think this is why it can be tough getting the character over.
> 
> On another funny note, I think Geoff writes a rather incompetent Batman. I think Geoff goes in the other extreme with Bruce.


I have no problem with alternate takes on _any_ character as long as the story is worthwhile, particularly when they aren't supposed to be the main DCU versions of them. We'll see if GL: Earth One qualifies.

Hal Jordan, Batman, Superman and the rest are strong enough characters that they can handle different interpretations. The moment we start treating these characters like museum pieces that can never be changed or altered, they grow stale and the audience disappears except for the hardcore fans, which are never enough to sustain them. I want people to still be reading about Hal Jordan decades from now. For that to happen, creators need to be able to explore new facets of the character without being afraid of doing something risky. No risk, no reward.

If one of these new ideas works? Great, incorporate it into the main continuity. If it doesn't? Forget about it and move on.

That's how these characters have survived for so many decades, and that's how they're going to survive for decades more.

----------


## chachi

I picked up Green Lantern Earth One with never reading or having very little knowledge of the Green Lantern books. All I know about GL, is that there are a bunch of them, they all have rings, and don't like yellow. I enjoyed this book, thought the art was great. I do believe there was an error in the synopsis of the story at the end? Those who read it can confirm?

----------


## Yonekunih

I skimmed over the book today, and honestly, not seeing them say the oath is  a bit of turn off for me. Other than that, it was really good. I like the characteristics for Hal, though he just seems so sad through the story. And it's nice to see Hal and Kilowog's steady friendship.

A little question, is Hal's father still a pilot and dead?

----------


## SebastianS

I will probably leave a more elaborate comment later, but count me in the group of people who think GL Earth One is best left buried and forgotten.

----------


## AimToTheStar

I just read GL Earth One and i don't know about you guys but this is fantastic. The story, the art is beautiful and now i really want Vol 2 for this book. but i still wondering who the hell is The Guardian?

----------


## Elmo

thought it was just okay

----------


## Johnny

> I skimmed over the book today, and honestly, not seeing them say the oath is  a bit of turn off for me. Other than that, it was really good. I like the characteristics for Hal, though he just seems so sad through the story. And it's nice to see Hal and Kilowog's steady friendship.
> 
> A little question, is Hal's father still a pilot and dead?


Presumably. Hal does say at one point that he's been a pilot since he was 18, which is how it is in the prime universe too, so he probably still saw his father die when he was a kid that led him join the air force when he turned 18. I understand the premise of the book, but the lack of more exploration of Hal's origin on Earth was kind of disappointing. Carol was mentioned like once.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

https://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-po...-down-context/

Lol.

----------


## Yonekunih

> Presumably. Hal does say at one point that he's been a pilot since he was 18, which is how it is in the prime universe too, so he probably still saw his father die when he was a kid that led him join the air force when he turned 18. I understand the premise of the book, but the lack of more exploration of Hal's origin on Earth was kind of disappointing. Carol was mentioned like once.


I guess since he went back to Earth at the end of vol 1, vol 2 maybe about his adventure on Earth and more of his origin. They can't include all in one vol if they plan to release another one after all.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I guess since he went back to Earth at the end of vol 1, vol 2 maybe about his adventure on Earth and more of his origin. They can't include all in one vol if they plan to release another one after all.


I really hope so.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I have no problem with alternate takes on _any_ character as long as the story is worthwhile, particularly when they aren't supposed to be the main DCU versions of them. We'll see if GL: Earth One qualifies.
> 
> Hal Jordan, Batman, Superman and the rest are strong enough characters that they can handle different interpretations. The moment we start treating these characters like museum pieces that can never be changed or altered, they grow stale and the audience disappears except for the hardcore fans, which are never enough to sustain them. I want people to still be reading about Hal Jordan decades from now. For that to happen, creators need to be able to explore new facets of the character without being afraid of doing something risky. No risk, no reward.
> 
> If one of these new ideas works? Great, incorporate it into the main continuity. If it doesn't? Forget about it and move on.
> 
> That's how these characters have survived for so many decades, and that's how they're going to survive for decades more.


I can't argue against any of those points. I agree.

The best way I can strengthen my opinion (and better present it) is looking at Hal presented in the New52 DC animated films, and the Hal presented in the GLTAS.

Both are Hal, yet they seem to be two different people. The animated film Hal seems very Ryan Reynolds-ish. He's a good guy, but has more guts than brains. He seems more like the alley rat: you'll have to do (because no one else is available). The Hal from the animated series, at least to me, carries the qualities he should have across all mediums (courage, honesty, self-sacrificing w/out being stupid, and compassion). He is not perfect, but he's very relatable. It makes sense that Hal is a GL.

The Hal from First Flight is a bit different than GLTAS Hal. FF Hal is a bit more serious, and nonsense. GLTAS Hal is very personable, imo. I enjoyed both takes.

Both those takes are similar, yet more faceted, than his Superfriends version.

Even with Batman, whether serious (not grimdark) or camp, he will always be this focused, driven crime-fighter.

I just don't like Hal getting new personalities, especially extreme ones. I think that just fuels the haters.

I will also agree that if a particular interpretation does not work, it is best to move away from it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> https://www.cbr.com/green-lantern-po...-down-context/
> 
> Lol.


Now, I have this image of Hal going to Carol saying with a thick Cuban accent: "Say hello to my sup'r friend!"

----------


## SJNeal

> Now, I have this image of Hal going to Carol saying with a thick Cuban accent: "Say hello to my sup'r friend!"


Ha!  We need a meme, stat!  :Smile:

----------


## mrbrklyn

> This is not the Earth-0 Hal Jordan. This a completely different take on the character, so I'll give them some leeway on characterization. Depends on how good the story is. Johns & Frank's Batman Earth One was also quite different from his uber-competent, infallible countpart from Earth-0.


It is the lack of characterization that is the problem.  There is no character development other than that Jordan mopes about.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I guess since he went back to Earth at the end of vol 1, vol 2 maybe about his adventure on Earth and more of his origin. They can't include all in one vol if they plan to release another one after all.


Are they really doing a vol 2?

----------


## Johnny

As long as Vol. 1 is successful.

----------


## Yonekunih

Bat and Supe got three vols already and WW is getting her 2nd, this one is doing decent so I don't see why not. Or so I hope anw because I like it. Also want to see the other Earth lanterns get introduced (hopefully).

Finally please please let the GLs say the oath at least once!

----------


## Johnny

> Bat and Supe got three vols already and WW is getting her 2nd, this one is doing decent so I don't see why not. Or so I hope anw because I like it. Also want to see the other Earth lanterns get introduced (hopefully).


In recent interviews Hardman basically confirmed we'd see other Lanterns in potential sequels.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ha!  We need a meme, stat!


Now, I have the image of Carol tapping into her inner Chef and responds with....



Especially since he's powerless from the waist up....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Kinda crazy no one thought to do Moonlighting themed Elseworlds story featuring Hal & Carol. 

Less soap opera, and more action/comedy/romance would not be a bad thing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


So basically Hal just said: Zod....you ain't sh!t!

----------


## Tony Stark

> So basically Hal just said: Zod....you ain't sh!t!


That's Hal and that's one of the many reasons we love him.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> That's Hal and that's one of the many reasons we love him.


dang Vendetti really knocking it out the park right before he leaves

----------


## j9ac9k

That bit of dialogue reminds me of Tom King's "Darkseid War" one-shot when Hal actually became a god, then gave it up because he realized gods don't have the free will that people do, and Hal is all about the free will...

----------


## Johnny

> That bit of dialogue reminds me of Tom King's "Darkseid War" one-shot when Hal actually became a god, then gave it up because he realized gods don't have the free will that people do, and Hal is all about the free will...


What's also interesting is that in the splash page Hal mentions he believes there's a god.

https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...QxXzJfMy5qcGc=

----------


## phantom1592

> What's also interesting is that in the splash page Hal mentions he believes there's a god.
> 
> https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...QxXzJfMy5qcGc=


Very nice.

Though after his time as the Spectre... ever if he doesn't remember the details, it would be weird if he DIDN'T believe.

----------


## SJNeal

> Now, I have the image of Carol tapping into her inner Chef and responds with....
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since he's powerless from the waist up....


Perfection!   :Cool:

----------


## AimToTheStar

I'm ready for the final showdown 

https://www.newsarama.com/39168-zod-...rps-41.html#s7

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Love how Hal states he and Kyle got routed because they weren't expecting Krytonians, but now that he knows what he is dealing with, he doesn't sweat Kryptonians even under a double yellow sun. An experienced prepared GL can go toe to toe with a son of Krypton.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> What's also interesting is that in the splash page Hal mentions he believes there's a god.
> 
> https://img.purch.com/o/aHR0cDovL3d3...QxXzJfMy5qcGc=


That is VERY cool to actually make Hal say that straight out. 

It kinda reminds me of that New Teen Titans comic where they are going up against Brother Blood and Dick asks Wally if he believes in God and he straight up says yes. "I grew up in a Conservative family in middle America so yea I do". Something like that.




> Very nice.
> 
> Though after his time as the Spectre... ever if he doesn't remember the details, it would be weird if he DIDN'T believe.


Good point.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Honestly the dialogue for that whole splash page is great.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Wow. That is some gorgeous art. Good to see Vendetiti is leaving it all on the court before he's done with Green Lantern. Same was true for Sam Humphries on Green Lanterns, which didn't start off particularly well, but ended really, really strongly with the First Lanterns storyarc.

----------


## mrbrklyn

nevermind - worng book!

----------


## mrbrklyn

> dang Vendetti really knocking it out the park right before he leaves


It is good!  but I'm getting burned out with endless war.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I'm ready for the final showdown 
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/39168-zod-...rps-41.html#s7


nice.  Why not just cut off his access to the yellow suns .... that doesn't work any more  :Smile:

----------


## HAN9000

I just hope this wont end with Zod find a preposterous way to get away just like the other villains in past stories of this run.

And I really hope theres no other earth Lanterns in the sequel of earth one. No. Just no. Hell no. Why does Hal have to share everything with others. Theres no Robin in Batman Earth One. Please let Green Lantern Earth One just be a Hals story. Even in book one I feel that lack of presenting Hals personality. Please stop letting others steal the limelight.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I just hope this won’t end with Zod find a preposterous way to get away just like the other villains in past stories of this run.
> 
> And I really hope there’s no other earth Lanterns in the sequel of earth one. No. Just no. Hell no. Why does Hal have to share everything with others. There’s no Robin in Batman Earth One. Please let Green Lantern Earth One just be a Hal’s story. Even in book one I feel that lack of presenting Hal’s personality. Please stop letting others steal the limelight.


1000% agree let Earth One be Hal as the only Green Lantern of Earth.

----------


## Yonekunih

> And I really hope there’s no other earth Lanterns in the sequel of earth one. No. Just no. Hell no. Why does Hal have to share everything with others. There’s no Robin in Batman Earth One. Please let Green Lantern Earth One just be a Hal’s story. Even in book one I feel that lack of presenting Hal’s personality. Please stop letting others steal the limelight.


Hmmm, right, come to think of it, he's already sharing. a book with the other Earth lanterns, I get your point.

Still, the oath...!

----------


## Johnny

> And I really hope there’s no other earth Lanterns in the sequel of earth one. No. Just no. Hell no. Why does Hal have to share everything with others. There’s no Robin in Batman Earth One. Please let Green Lantern Earth One just be a Hal’s story. Even in book one I feel that lack of presenting Hal’s personality. Please stop letting others steal the limelight.


Well, for better or worse, the Green Lantern franchise hasn't always been headlined only by Hal, so the potential inclusion of other human Lanterns isn't that surprising at all. I'd like for him to be the main representative Lantern too(which he obviously is on many occasions), but I think it's smart to bring other Lanterns in Earth One. We already got a solo Hal story anyway, plus the whole premise of that story was Hal looking for more Lanterns to help against the oppression of the Manhunters. I think it's reasonable to assume he would know some people on Earth that he could trust. I do hope we see Carol though.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I do hope we see Carol though.


It's another reason i want Vol 2  :Wink:

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, for better or worse, the Green Lantern franchise hasn't always been headlined only by Hal, so the potential inclusion of other human Lanterns isn't that surprising at all. I'd like for him to be main representative Lantern too(which he obviously is many times), but I think it's smart to bring other Lanterns in Earth One. We already got a solo Hal story anyway, plus the whole premise of that story was Hal looking for more Lanterns to help against the oppression of the Manhunters. I think it's reasonable to assume he would know some people on Earth that he could trust. I do hope we see Carol though.


Then again, why would others have 3 solo books of Earth One series while Hal only got one.
There's a whole universe for him to search for qualified Green Lanterns. Green Lantern comics need to stop this Anthropochauvinism. Leave some chances to aliens. :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's Hal and that's one of the many reasons we love him.


Yes, indeed.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Love how Hal states he and Kyle got routed because they weren't expecting Krytonians, but now that he knows what he is dealing with, he doesn't sweat Kryptonians even under a double yellow sun. *An experienced prepared GL can go toe to toe with a son of Krypton.*


I always thought so.

----------


## Johnny

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ovie-2-1096269




> "...Will Arnett is returning to voice Batman while Channing Tatum and Jonah Hill will return as Superman and Green Lantern, respectively."



Apparently Hal will return for The Lego Movie sequel. I wonder how much more are they going to embarrass him this time. On a side note, I like Jonah Hill voicing him. It's funny.

----------


## liwanag

> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...ovie-2-1096269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Hal will return for The Lego Movie sequel. I wonder how much more are they going to embarrass him this time. On a side note, I like Jonah Hill voicing him. It's funny.


i hope hal and the rest gets more screen time.

----------


## Frontier

I don't know how to feel about Jonah Hill's Hal Jordan being a recurring character in these Lego movies  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Does anyone consider Josh Hartnett a credible Hal Jordan?

Visually, he kinda reminds me Jan-Michael Vincent, who I thought would have made a good Hal Jordan if modern CGI existed in the 1980's.

----------


## jbmasta

> I don't know how to feel about Jonah Hill's Hal Jordan being a recurring character in these Lego movies .


As long as he's not being the butt of the joke, like Aquaman has suffered since Superfriends despite years of the comics and animated material showing how badass he is (and as the upcoming Aquaman movie should quickly dispel).

----------


## silly

> 


Man, This. Is. Just.Awesome.

----------


## Johnny

> As long as he's not being the butt of the joke, like Aquaman has suffered since Superfriends despite years of the comics and animated material showing how badass he is (and as the upcoming Aquaman movie should quickly dispel).


I don't like that aspect too, though since 2011 Hal has unfortunately had that perception about him. The Lego movies aren't doing him a lot of favors in that regard, but sadly the damage is already done.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I don't like that aspect too, though since 2011 Hal has unfortunately had that perception about him. The Lego movies aren't doing him a lot of favors in that regard, but sadly the damage is already done.


Yeah do you think it's happened because New 52 or Dr. Manhattan influence?

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah do you think it's happened because New 52 or Dr. Manhattan influence?


It's quite obviously Dr. Manhattan. He totally must have made WB an incompetent studio that ruins great characters on a constant basis.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's quite obviously Dr. Manhattan. He totally must have made WB an incompetent studio that ruins great characters on a constant basis.


You know... that really is the only explanation that makes any sense to me.

----------


## jbmasta

> I don't like that aspect too, though since 2011 Hal has unfortunately had that perception about him. The Lego movies aren't doing him a lot of favors in that regard, but sadly the damage is already done.


Aquaman's had it just as bad since Superfriends. General opinion is that he's the silly one who rides a seahorse, even though the comics and cartoons have proved otherwise. He can talk to fish. It's funny until you realise what lives in the ocean (release the Kraken!). If a comic storyline can Lost World aquatic prehistotic creatures surviving into the modern day, I don't see anyone laughing at a Liopleurodon eyeing them or a Mosasaur attacking an oil rig (according to a tie-in website for Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom the Mosasaur from Jurassic World has escaped into the ocean). Additionally, how much surface area of the Earth is ocean? Yeah. Who's the silly one now?

----------


## Johnny

It's nice that DC seems to take the "all ages" thing for real.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> It's nice that DC seems to take the "all ages" thing for real.


This is so cute.

----------


## HAN9000

OK… So they still haven’t announced anything about Hal. I’m becoming anxious that they maybe throw him into some future timeline or so.
Besides that Justice League Odyssey makes me fear that they are going to eliminate Green Lantern Corps (again).

----------


## vartox

> OK… So they still haven’t announced anything about Hal. I’m becoming anxious that they maybe throw him into some future timeline or so.
> Besides that Justice League Odyssey makes me fear that they are going to eliminate Green Lantern Corps (again).


Venditti is still on Hal n Pals until August so we might not hear anything about Hal for another month or so. I am a little bummed he's not on a JL team though, I was hoping DC would let him be on the team again but I guess that's still wishful thinking  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

> OK… So they still haven’t announced anything about Hal. I’m becoming anxious that they maybe throw him into some future timeline or so.
> Besides that Justice League Odyssey makes me fear that they are going to eliminate Green Lantern Corps (again).


I would've loved to see Stjepan Sejic draw Hal, but I won't have a problem at all if he isn't part of any JL book. I'd much prefer him to get a solo Green Lantern title, than be featured in secondary Justice League titles with little importance. Just give him his own book back.

----------


## Yonekunih

I myself would like Hal in JL again. I want a JL book with the original big 7 and some other characters get featured from time to time.

----------


## Frontier

> I myself would like Hal in JL again. I want a JL book with the original big 7 and some other characters get featured from time to time.


Same here, but I'm hoping we'll still be getting plenty of Hal in the near future  :Smile: .

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I myself would like Hal in JL again. I want a JL book with the original big 7 and some other characters get featured from time to time.


Me too, I want that

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


That is awesome. 

EVS is amazing. I hope he still sticks around GL after Vendetti leaves.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I just read GL Earth one yesterday and I got to say it was pretty good. It had some issues though.

The writing and story was great. Felt very epic and cinematic . I could easily see this being a movie. A good movie. They had that Alien like suspense in the beginning . They had the GL corps be this mysterious legend almost like the new Star Wars trilogy failed to do with the Jedi . 
I didn't think they toned down the GL aspects too much like I was worried they would do. 
So overall the writing was very well done which for me is the most important thing. 

Now the other things which are not number one for me but still important I didn't really like .

The art was pretty bad. Too dark and sketchy. It worked in certain scenes but for the most part I didn't like it. Especially the way Hal was drawn . Your lead should really be pleasant to look at. 
Which brings me to my next biggest problem. The main character.

I really didn't like the way Hal was written. Now I can understand trying to tone Hals big personality down to make him more of an everyman but he was pretty boring and almost pathetic at times. He definitely needed more personality and needed to be more likable .

They tried to give him a sorta character arc with him not standing up for what's right which was kinda cliche with the whole bad government thing. It was OK as far as it at least giving him character but still not that good. 
Should have made him closer to the real Hal.

And finally I had some issues with the supporting cast but that's minor. 

Overall my verdict with the most important thing being very well done and the second and third most important  , the art and main lead , but still a big part of things being not so good I'd give this a 7/10.

I would be interested in seeing a volume 2 but the art and Hal really need to improve.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's quite obviously Dr. Manhattan. He totally must have made WB an incompetent studio that ruins great characters on a constant basis.





> You know... that really is the only explanation that makes any sense to me.


It would also explain the fall of the Guardians.

I still can't wrap my head around the fact that no cosmic beings has sensed the shenanigans of Doctor Manhattan.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I would've loved to see Stjepan Sejic draw Hal, but I won't have a problem at all if he isn't part of any JL book. I'd much prefer him to get a solo Green Lantern title, than be featured in secondary Justice League titles with little importance. Just give him his own book back.


I'm trying to not be discouraged that we haven't had any big announcement for Hal and or the GLC yet.  We all know there's stuff in the works with JSA and Legion of Super-heroes pending the conclusion of "Doomsday Clock."  Perhaps the GLC's new status quo will also be dependent on that.... or maybe they're waiting for the end of "Metal" since the end of that book supposedly restructures the nature of "outer space in the DCU."  Let's just hope they don't all get shunted to another universe again like "Lost Army"... (and we're still supposed to pretend nobody ever explained why that happened, right?)

----------


## Deniz Camp

> I'm trying to not be discouraged that we haven't had any big announcement for Hal and or the GLC yet.  We all know there's stuff in the works with JSA and Legion of Super-heroes pending the conclusion of "Doomsday Clock."  Perhaps the GLC's new status quo will also be dependent on that.... or maybe they're waiting for the end of "Metal" since the end of that book supposedly restructures the nature of "outer space in the DCU."  Let's just hope they don't all get shunted to another universe again like "Lost Army"... (and we're still supposed to pretend nobody ever explained why that happened, right?)


There's a big announcement coming. 

Trust. It's going to be great.

----------


## mrumsey

> There's a big announcement coming. 
> 
> Trust. It's going to be great.


Any idea when DC is going to make the announcement?  I thought it would have been at WonderCon.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

fingers crossed it's Hickman, retaining the current artists

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> fingers crossed it's Hickman, retaining the current artists


My name is Sam Robards, and I endorse this message.

----------


## Johnny

I wish Tom King would have a crack at it. But we all know better than that.

----------


## Frontier

Nathan Fillion will return as Hal for the _Death of Superman_ animated movie.

----------


## Johnny

> Nathan Fillion will return as Hal for the _Death of Superman_ animated movie.


Nice. I had the feeling Hal could show up in that movie. When was the last time we've seen him in a DC animated movie anyway. Throne of Atlantis? Would they actually make him more competent this time around.

----------


## Frontier

> Nice. I had the feeling Hal could show up in that movie. When was the last time we've seen him in a DC animated movie anyway. *Throne of Atlantis?* Would they actually make him more competent this time around.


Also the last time we saw Aquaman in these movies, at least in a speaking role (did he have a cameo in J_ustice League Dark?_ I forget).

----------


## liwanag

> Nathan Fillion will return as Hal for the _Death of Superman_ animated movie.


you just made my day.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Any idea when DC is going to make the announcement?  I thought it would have been at WonderCon.


August solicitations i believe.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Nathan Fillion will return as Hal for the _Death of Superman_ animated movie.


Yes! I'm so excited!

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Well, for better or worse, the Green Lantern franchise hasn't always been headlined only by Hal,


That doesn't mean it was ever  good idea to have other earth GLs.  In fact, it kind of destroys the whole point of GL.  Hal Jordan is the individual which the ring sought out, because he was already a special and unique.

Every one of these other non Gil Kane rewrites miss this basic and essental point.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I just read GL Earth one yesterday and I got to say it was pretty good. It had some issues though.
> 
> The writing and story was great. Felt very epic and cinematic .


I'm sorry.  I respect that you felt that way but as a work of literature amoung a world of literature there wasn't a single part of that plot or a single line or dialogue that wasn't reharshed and over used from dozens of storylines.

There is nothing innovative in it at all and it devleoped zero sense of anticipation.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> IEspecially the way Hal was drawn . Your lead should really be pleasant to look at. 
> Which brings me to my next biggest problem.


The charactor wasn't drawn conisitanctly and it was hard to know that the person speaking was Hal Jordan because his look dramatically changed page by page.

----------


## HAN9000

> Nathan Fillion will return as Hal for the _Death of Superman_ animated movie.


I wonder if they are going to nuke Coast City this time

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I wonder if they are going to nuke Coast City this time…


This is the details

http://comicbook.com/2018/03/26/deat...ovie-comics/#1

----------


## Johnny

> That doesn't mean it was ever  good idea to have other earth GLs.  In fact, it kind of destroys the whole point of GL.  Hal Jordan is the individual which the ring sought out, because he was already a special and unique.
> 
> Every one of these other non Gil Kane rewrites miss this basic and essential point.


While having multiple GLs can certainly present a problem from a storytelling standpoint at times, the main issue is the division created among the fanbase. Had Hal Jordan been the only Green Lantern, that wouldn't have been the case, however DC didn't play it that way so in 2018 anytime there's a new GL or JL-related product announced, some people would be happy while others would feel shafted. It's just the way it is. It's why I made it perfectly clear that I have no interest in seeing a Hank Pym-ed version of Hal Jordan in the DCEU, despite that I've been relatively more open-minded about the notion of a "veteran Hal" recently.

----------


## HAN9000

I really hope we can see a movie with newbie Hal and his mentor Sinestro fighting against Atrocitus. Just like Anakin and Obi-wan in the prequel Star Wars trilogy. I guess WB's never considered this possibility.  :Frown:

----------


## j9ac9k

> I wonder if they are going to nuke Coast City this time…


Makes me apprehensive that they're going to follow this up with "Zero Hour" having Hal break bad and die to clear the way for Jessica.(and maybe reboot their universe as well)  I'm sure they'd make it more JLA centric since they don't seem that interested in the GL mythos in general...

----------


## Johnny

> Makes me apprehensive that they're going to follow this up with "Zero Hour" having Hal break bad and die to clear the way for Jessica.(and maybe reboot their universe as well)  I'm sure they'd make it more JLA centric since they don't seem that interested in the GL mythos in general...


They probably will be in a few years time. But yeah, I don't see Hal being part of this animated universe for much longer either. He's barely been much of a part of it as it is.

----------


## liwanag

> They probably will be in a few years time. But yeah, I don't see Hal being part of this animated universe for much longer either. He's barely been much of a part of it as it is.


and there goes my  excitement....

----------


## AimToTheStar

I just read Hal's N Pals #41

The fighting scene is WOW! And Hal beat Zod finally i been waiting for that like forever.

I wish Rafa or EVS who draw this issue.

And what the hell The Guardians made fatal decision, and Hal is right some problems need to be taken care of permanently.

----------


## Johnny

> And what the hell The Guardians made fatal decision, and Hal is right some problems need to be taken care of permanently.


That didn't seem like something Hal would say, especially when it contradicts what he previously said to Superman when both agreed that wasn't the right way. Maybe Parallax is trying to creep up on our boy all over again? If I remember correctly Hal said Parallax wasn't in the yellow ring that Clark gave him. Though considering Hal's experience with Parallax, he would likely detect it had it tried to take him over again.

----------


## Yonekunih

Why do I feel at this rate, I won't be seeing Hal much in the future? I do like Jessica and Simon, but they rank way behind Hal and Kyle in my fav list so yeah, I'm kinda bias.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I just read Hal's N Pals #41
> 
> The fighting scene is WOW! And Hal beat Zod finally i been waiting for that like forever.
> 
> I wish Rafa or EVS who draw this issue.
> 
> And what the hell The Guardians made fatal decision, and Hal is right some problems need to be taken care of permanently.


agree 100% on all of this especially the Rafa art part.

----------


## j9ac9k

> That didn't seem like something Hal would say, especially when it contradicts what he previously said to Superman when both agreed that wasn't the right way.


It seemed to me that in Hal's discussion with Superman, they both acknowledged that killing is wrong, but it definitely crossed their minds - they just didn't say it, because they knew it'd be the wrong thing to say.  With John, I'm glad that Hal didn't really put up much of a fight - he's thinking about it, but it seems to me that he's on the fence more than anything.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> There's a big announcement coming. 
> 
> Trust. It's going to be great.


I'll be glad once the big announcement hits the internet.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Feel free post scans of Hal polishing his ring, turning it sideways, and sticking it straight up Zod's candy-culo.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Hal up, Kryptonians down. Seeing a prepared veteran GL take down a powerful experienced Kryptonian was satisfying and just how I tbought it would go.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Feel free post scans of Hal polishing his ring, turning it sideways, and sticking it straight up Zod's candy-culo.


Haha. Nice.

 I got the last copy at my comic shop so can't wait to read it.

----------


## j9ac9k

I do wish they had Hal make constructs other than planes.  He used to be shown as being more creative when he had to overcome a challenge.

----------


## jbmasta

> I just read Hal's N Pals #41
> 
> The fighting scene is WOW! And Hal beat Zod finally i been waiting for that like forever.
> 
> I wish Rafa or EVS who draw this issue.
> 
> And what the hell The Guardians made fatal decision, and Hal is right some problems need to be taken care of permanently.


At times the artwork was too cartoony, and in some panels Guy seemed off model.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I do wish they had Hal make constructs other than planes.  He used to be shown as being more creative when he had to overcome a challenge.


Totally agreed, Hal creating jets is as old hat as the giant green boxing glove had gotten back in the day. Time to give them a rest...and bring back the boxing glove!  :Wink: 

I guess I am in the minority, but I was expecting Hal to have to come up with a more ingenious way of defeating Zod than crashing a bunch of planes into him while the rest of the Corps looked on like a bunch of spectators. So, the conclusion fell flat for me.

----------


## jbmasta

> Totally agreed, Hal creating jets is as old hat as the giant green boxing glove had gotten back in the day. Time to give them a rest...and bring back the boxing glove! 
> 
> I guess I am in the minority, but I was expecting Hal to have to come up with a more ingenious way of defeating Zod than crashing a bunch of planes into him while the rest of the Corps looked on like a bunch of spectators. So, the conclusion fell flat for me.


Zod’s Kryptonian abilities rely on exposure to the yellow sun, so a strategic way to depower him would be to have the Corps use constructs to to block it, decreasing his power level. Of course most of the storyline could have been averted by calling in Superman, preventing the diplomatic issues the Guardians come to a stalemate over. At the very least there could have been a diplomatic cooperative effort by Superman and the Corps, meaning there’s no issue with jurisdiction and Zod’s sentence is resumed.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

They REALLY want us to hate that jacket, don't they. lol

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


My favorite page!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *Hal up, Kryptonians down.* Seeing a prepared veteran GL take down a powerful experienced Kryptonian was satisfying and just how I tbought it would go.


Damn, that was just awesome.

Fo'shizzle!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Totally agreed, Hal creating jets is as old hat as the giant green boxing glove had gotten back in the day. Time to give them a rest...and bring back the boxing glove!


I love the boxing gloves. I don't call him Hal "Hands" Jordan for nothing.




> I guess I am in the minority, but I was expecting Hal to have to come up with a more ingenious way of defeating Zod than crashing a bunch of planes into him *while the rest of the Corps looked on like a bunch of spectators*. So, the conclusion fell flat for me.


Hal beat him Shōnen Jump anime style. The main hero fights the big-bad while his buddies watch.

Hal does seem like an anime hero, at times.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They REALLY want us to hate that jacket, don't they. lol

----------


## j9ac9k

> My favorite page!


And of course Hal found himself seated between the two women in the room...  :Wink: 

Seriously, that was a nice moment, but Hal was really background throughout most of "Metal."  It seemed they put in zero effort when designing his "Tenth Metal" armor.

----------


## Johnny

The "Sanctuary" thing is intriguing to me. Given that Hal doesn't seem to be part of any JL team, I hope he is somehow involved in this whole thing.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> They REALLY want us to hate that jacket, don't they. lol


When I flipped through this at the store, my eyes went to that immediately.

I kind of loved it, actually lol.

----------


## vartox

> The "Sanctuary" thing is intriguing to me. Given that Hal doesn't seem to be part of any JL team, I hope he is somehow involved in this whole thing.


Sanctuary sounds very interesting and I think Hal could be a very interesting choice for it, plus it would be very nice to see Tom King writing Hal again  :Smile:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Sanctuary sounds very interesting and I think Hal could be a very interesting choice for it, plus it would be very nice to see Tom King writing Hal again


Tom King writing Hal? My dream come true.

----------


## jbmasta

> I love the boxing gloves. I don't call him Hal "Hands" Jordan for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hal beat him Shōnen Jump anime style. The main hero fights the big-bad while his buddies watch.
> 
> Hal does seem like an anime hero, at times.


Which is odd considering Kyle is the one more like an anime nut, or at least a manga nut.

----------


## Johnny

> Feel free post scans of Hal polishing his ring, turning it sideways, and sticking it straight up Zod's candy-culo.


Ask and you shall receive.

----------


## liwanag

> The "Sanctuary" thing is intriguing to me. Given that Hal doesn't seem to be part of any JL team, I hope he is somehow involved in this whole thing.


what is this "sanctuary" thing? is this a new jl title?

and i'm bummed out that hal isn't part of any of the announced jl team.

----------


## liwanag

> Ask and you shall receive.


awesome. just awesome.

----------


## gooch4011

> When I flipped through this at the store, my eyes went to that immediately.
> 
> I kind of loved it, actually lol.


100% agree. That jacket is just part of Hal Jordan.

----------


## Frontier

> Ask and you shall receive.


Now I'm wondering if he's ever actually crashed two planes at once. It seems like a Hal thing to do  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

> what is this "sanctuary" thing? is this a new jl title?


From what I understand, it's supposed to be a rehabilitation center of sorts. Place where superheroes can go to to receive emotional support they might need to help go through whatever trauma they accumulate in their line of work. So far nothing has been said about being an actual title.




> and i'm bummed out that hal isn't part of any of the announced jl team.


For whatever reason, DC doesn't seem to want to associate Hal with the Justice League on a regular basis. That's fine, just give him his solo book back. If not, give him a good book in general.

----------


## liwanag

> From what I understand, it's supposed to be a rehabilitation center of sorts. Place where superheroes can go to to receive emotional support they might need to help go through whatever trauma they accumulate in their line of work. So far nothing has been said about being an actual title.
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, DC doesn't seem to want to associate Hal with the Justice League on a regular basis. That's fine, just give him his solo book back. If not, give him a good book in general.


wait... not liking the idea that hal will be connected to a superhero rehabilitation center...

i enjoyed the hal vs zod brawl, and i wan't more. against black adam, against ares... not hal in rehab.

----------


## vartox

> wait... not liking the idea that hal will be connected to a superhero rehabilitation center...
> 
> i enjoyed the hal vs zod brawl, and i wan't more. against black adam, against ares... not hal in rehab.


Tom King first spilled the beans about Sanctuary at a panel about depicting PTSD (and he name dropped it in Batman recently) iirc. Hal isn't confirmed at all, I'm just hoping he'll have something to do with it because King writes such an excellent Hal and it seems like a project that could show off Hal's versatility and character depth (which IMO he's been lacking for a while)  :Smile:

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Johnny is right, give Hal a great book and DC will beat a path to his door. While Johns elevated Hal, he was a guest in every book, a place was made for him in Justice League,  heck in the past he has been given his own League teams to lead (Europe, Cry for Justice).

----------


## Johnny

> Tom King first spilled the beans about Sanctuary at a panel about depicting PTSD (and he name dropped it in Batman recently) iirc. Hal isn't confirmed at all, I'm just hoping he'll have something to do with it because King writes such an excellent Hal and it seems like a project that could show off Hal's versatility and character depth (which IMO he's been lacking for a while)


Can't be better said.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Johnny is right, give Hal a great book and DC will beat a path to his door. While Johns elevated Hal, he was a guest in every book, a place was made for him in Justice League,  heck in the past he has been given his own League teams to lead (Europe, Cry for Justice).


After WB destroy Hal with Green Lantern 2011 even The Great Geoff Johns can't do much during that time.

----------


## Johnny

To be fair, there have been plenty of great comic book characters destroyed by bad movies. We saw what happened to the Fantastic Four, when all is said and done, Hal didn't get it nearly as bad as they did. lol Eventually they all get redeemed because they are great characters. I don't think Hal would be an exception, plus it's not like DC has truly given up on him or anything.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ask and you shall receive.


I love that! With some villains, beating them is not enough. You gotta put a hurtin' on their egos.

Bravo, Hal!

Thanks, Johnny!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Tom King first spilled the beans about Sanctuary at a panel about depicting PTSD (and he name dropped it in Batman recently) iirc. Hal isn't confirmed at all, I'm just hoping he'll have something to do with it because King writes such an excellent Hal and it seems like a project that could show off *Hal's versatility and character depth (which IMO he's been lacking for a while)*





> Can't be better said.


I would welcome that, too.

----------


## vartox

Here's another nice panel from the latest issue:

B78B43D3-05E0-4F01-95AB-8902360A3A95.jpg

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here's another nice panel from the latest issue:
> 
> B78B43D3-05E0-4F01-95AB-8902360A3A95.jpg

----------


## j9ac9k

> Tom King first spilled the beans about Sanctuary at a panel about depicting PTSD (and he name dropped it in Batman recently) iirc. Hal isn't confirmed at all, I'm just hoping he'll have something to do with it because King writes such an excellent Hal and it seems like a project that could show off Hal's versatility and character depth (which IMO he's been lacking for a while)


King did an excellent job in Hal's "Darkseid War" one-shot, but I do appreciate Venditti trying with Hal's "talking to his dead dad" issue.  It unfortunately didn't really add anything to how Johns had refocused Hal post-Rebirth.  I was hoping that the "Renegade" arc would shed some light on Hal as a person - that's usually the point of storylines that take characters out of their comfort zone or usual setting - but Venditti failed on that front as well.

----------


## Johnny

I think I often don't give Rafa the credit he deserves. This guy is so good, it's scary. I think he should draw #50 and they better put him on a high profile book next.

----------


## j9ac9k

Great Rafa art there, but I've been wondering about this trope a long time - what is it with the whole, "join me" thing that villains always (well, _very often_, anyway) seem to have with wanting to convert the hero to their side?? ("Think of what we can do... *together!*" "We will rule the galaxy as father... and son!" etc...)  Does it stem from Christian notions of the devil as tempting you to do evil? Is it just a convenient motivation to explain why the villain doesn't just kill the hero the first chance they get?

With Sinestro, it seems to me that he ultimately wants Hal to admit that he's been _right_ all along - he wants to win on principle, more than he wants to crush him or want him to rule by his side or help him with his cause.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think I often don't give Rafa the credit he deserves. This guy is so good, it's scary. I think he should draw #50 and they better put him on a high profile book next.


Did he just call "Hands"...a blockhead?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Great Rafa art there, but I've been wondering about this trope a long time - what is it with the whole, "join me" thing that villains always (well, _very often_, anyway) seem to have with wanting to convert the hero to their side?? ("Think of what we can do... *together!*" "We will rule the galaxy as father... and son!" etc...)  Does it stem from Christian notions of the devil as tempting you to do evil? Is it just a convenient motivation to explain why the villain doesn't just kill the hero the first chance they get?
> 
> With Sinestro, it seems to me that he ultimately wants Hal to admit that he's been _right_ all along - he wants to win on principle, more than he wants to crush him or want him to rule by his side or help him with his cause.


IMO, I think Sinestro has this weird, obsessive creepy love/hate thing for Hal. It's almost a cosmic version of the obsession Norman Osborn has for Peter Parker.

They want to beat down/break down the hero just shy of death until they relent, and join them without question.

Just an over the top abusive relationship.

To me, Sinestro is an abusive spouse/partner.

----------


## Johnny

> Great Rafa art there, but I've been wondering about this trope a long time - what is it with the whole, "join me" thing that villains always (well, _very often_, anyway) seem to have with wanting to convert the hero to their side?? ("Think of what we can do... *together!*" "We will rule the galaxy as father... and son!" etc...)  Does it stem from Christian notions of the devil as tempting you to do evil? Is it just a convenient motivation to explain why the villain doesn't just kill the hero the first chance they get?


That makes sense, I've never thought about the religious aspect before. A lot of the people who created these comic characters were Jewish so it's definitely a possibility.

----------


## jbmasta

> King did an excellent job in Hal's "Darkseid War" one-shot, but I do appreciate Venditti trying with Hal's "talking to his dead dad" issue.  It unfortunately didn't really add anything to how Johns had refocused Hal post-Rebirth.  I was hoping that the "Renegade" arc would shed some light on Hal as a person - that's usually the point of storylines that take characters out of their comfort zone or usual setting - but Venditti failed on that front as well.


To be fair, he spent the first half of Renegade establishing Hal as such and resolving the Black Hand Source Wall thing (could have shaved off an issue and done a one and done on character focus), then came the 50th issue and two issues later had to wrap it up for Rebirth. The Grey Agents had to be shelved in their first encounter with Hal, which was kind of disappointing considering the potential of another agency taking over galactic law enforcement in the Corp's absence. Time was not on Venditti's side.

----------


## jbmasta

> That makes sense, I've never thought about the religious aspect before. A lot of the people who created these comic characters were Jewish so it's definitely a possibility.


And the Darkseid War one-shot included an angle on Hal and religion.

----------


## jbmasta

> I think I often don't give Rafa the credit he deserves. This guy is so good, it's scary. I think he should draw #50 and they better put him on a high profile book next.


He did start with Green Lantern on issue #51. I really want him to stick with the Lantern universe though, as his artwork is never less than phenomenal.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


One of the greatest stories i ever read.

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


What's that from?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Elmo

> What's that from?


part of a trading card set

----------


## Frontier

> 


Honestly, the only one it really works is Wonder Woman  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


White trunks? This is nightmare lol

----------


## Johnny

Hal must be around, what, 25 in this animated universe?

----------


## Frontier

> Hal must be around, what, 25 in this animated universe?


I'd imagine most of the League by the point of DoS will be mid to late-20's.

----------


## silly

> 


this better not catch on.

----------


## HAN9000

> To be fair, he spent the first half of Renegade establishing Hal as such and resolving the Black Hand Source Wall thing (could have shaved off an issue and done a one and done on character focus), then came the 50th issue and two issues later had to wrap it up for Rebirth. The Grey Agents had to be shelved in their first encounter with Hal, which was kind of disappointing considering the potential of another agency taking over galactic law enforcement in the Corp's absence. Time was not on Venditti's side.


Personally I think Renegade is the best part of Venditti's run. And it could have been better if not for the Rebirth relaunch.
(Although I really hated that Venditti removed Hal from the corps just to make way for John.)

----------


## liwanag

> Hal must be around, what, 25 in this animated universe?


is this from death of superman?

----------


## Johnny

> is this from death of superman?


It is, and yet he looks even younger than in JL: War. lol

----------


## Johnny

By Gene Ha.

----------


## Raijin

Was just reading through some Silver Age Hal Jordan stories and holy poop. He had some of the most coolest and weirdest villains ever: Tattooed Man, Goldface, The Shark, etc. So i guess those villains are like up for grabs in the DC Universe now?

----------


## jbmasta

> Was just reading through some Silver Age Hal Jordan stories and holy poop. He had some of the most coolest and weirdest villains ever: Tattooed Man, Goldface, The Shark, etc. So i guess those villains are like up for grabs in the DC Universe now?


The Shark was in some early Geoff Johns issues. Wasn't the Silver Age where Superman embraced Superdickery and Jimmy was being transformed into something every other issue?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Hal and Carol.  :Wink: 

[IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1456/02/1456027396104.png[/IMG]

----------


## Frontier

> Hal and Carol. 
> 
> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1456/02/1456027396104.png[/IMG]


I see what you did there  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Hal and Carol. 
> 
> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1456/02/1456027396104.png[/IMG]


Oh please there's only one Carol for Hal 

ce897422615a3557ead8006a479a8021.jpg

----------


## Johnny

Some people can't take a joke.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Some people can't take a joke.


I know it's a joke but hey, It's not April fools

----------


## vartox

> Hal and Carol. 
> 
> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1456/02/1456027396104.png[/IMG]


Ha, now that would be fun to see!




> Oh please there's only one Carol for Hal 
> 
> ce897422615a3557ead8006a479a8021.jpg


Maybe the next writer will finally let them be together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Maybe the next writer will finally let them be together


That the first thing i think when Robert Venditti on board. But i still have hope for the next writer.

----------


## Frontier

I think if we get a Hal solo post-Venditti then there's probably a good chance Carol might be important again. 

Not that I'm counting on it or anything...

----------


## HAN9000

I would love to see a crossover story about Hal and Captain Marvel. They are so alike.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> I would love to see a crossover story about Hal and Captain Marvel. They are so alike.


Hal definitely has better hair.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I think if we get a Hal solo post-Venditti then there's probably a good chance Carol might be important again. 
> 
> Not that I'm counting on it or anything...


You'll see a grown man "squee" like a school girl when that happens.

Is there anything new on the future of the franchise post Venditti?  I've been out of it for a while.  I saw John and Jessica are part of new JLs.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal definitely has better hair.

----------


## vartox

> You'll see a grown man "squee" like a school girl when that happens.
> 
> Is there anything new on the future of the franchise post Venditti?  I've been out of it for a while.  I saw John and Jessica are part of new JLs.


No info yet! I think August solicits are next month so hopefully they'll announce something before then.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag



----------


## SJNeal

> 


"Dancing with you like this"?  

Does she mean without pupils...?   :Confused:  

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Besides Batman, I think the Green Lantern franchise would work well in the Marvel Universe, too.

Hal & Guy are both crazy enough to confront Thanos.

I'd love to see who is the better pilot between Hal, Carol Danvers, Ben Grimm, and James Rhodes.

Hal often gets paired with Tony Stark (external power source & supreme belief in oneself), but I think a team-up between Hal & Rhodey would be interesting, too.

I think Hal Jordan & Ben Grimm would be bros being pilots, adventurers, uncles, and other stuff.

Hal would be a great Avenger, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


How could Carol not know?

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Besides Batman, I think the Green Lantern franchise would work well in the Marvel Universe, too.
> 
> Hal & Guy are both crazy enough to confront Thanos.
> 
> I'd love to see who is the better pilot between Hal, Carol Danvers, Ben Grimm, and James Rhodes.
> 
> Hal often gets paired with Tony Stark (external power source & supreme belief in oneself), but I think a team-up between Hal & Rhodey would be interesting, too.
> 
> I think Hal Jordan & Ben Grimm would be bros being pilots, adventurers, uncles, and other stuff.
> ...


I think it would be really fun to see Hal and Cyclops team up. Not only because they're two of my favorite characters, but because I think they've got that perfect mix of similarity and difference to where they would mesh like peanut butter and jelly. I'd probably put them in space against some rogue Shi'Ar Imperial Guardsmen (with a guest appearance by Corsair and the Starjammers, of course).

Hal and Richard Rider (Nova) having a few space adventures would be really fun, too. Hal & Rich vs Annihilus in the Negative Zone would be freaking awesome.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'd love to see who is the better pilot between Hal, Carol Danvers, Ben Grimm, and James Rhodes.


If they were going up in Hueys, Jim would win hands down.  :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

It'd be interesting to see how Hal would bounce off the Guardians of the Galaxy (both versions). 

Now I'm just imagining Rocket pulling a Ch'p on him  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

^^ Dad bod Hal?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## NeathBlue

> 


Is this supposed to be from Batman #45?

----------


## Johnny

> Is this supposed to be from Batman #45?


It is. I don't believe I've ever seen Tony Daniel draw this character before.

----------


## NeathBlue

> It is. I don't believe I've ever seen Tony Daniel draw this character before.


I seen the preview for Batman #45 on BC and they showed this page, explains the pic that came out a few weeks ago showing Hal apparently shooting himself in the head... Good to see DC using Hal again outside his own series, even if it’s likely just the single page.

Daniel draws him well also  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think it would be really fun to see Hal and Cyclops team up. Not only because they're two of my favorite characters, but because I think they've got that perfect mix of similarity and difference to where they would mesh like peanut butter and jelly. I'd probably put them in space against some rogue Shi'Ar Imperial Guardsmen (with a guest appearance by Corsair and the Starjammers, of course).
> 
> Hal and Richard Rider (Nova) having a few space adventures would be really fun, too. Hal & Rich vs Annihilus in the Negative Zone would be freaking awesome.


I see Hal & Scott having chemistry.

Both have pilot dads, peculiar brothers, and have to deal with heavily traumatized teammates with unusual cowls who be all up in their business.

Oh yeah, they both a thing for cosmic powered hot chicks.

Yeah, they would get along fine.

I think Hal's outgoing nature would rub off on Scott, in a positive manner.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If they were going up in Hueys, Jim would win hands down.


Crap, I had to look up what a Huey was. IIRC, that's what Jim was piloting when he met Stark.

Hal would probably be very effective in Iron Man/War Machine armor, too.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


The hair is parted on the wrong side.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Whose drunk fantasy is this?

Batman's?

Sinestro's?

Hector Hammond's?

Guy Gardner from 1980's?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


I thought King's Hal was supposed to be well-adjusted...

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


What the hell

----------


## Yonekunih

> 


That creepy smile reminds me a lot of Parallax...

----------


## NeathBlue

I think it’s Booster Gold showing Batman what a world without him would look like... Hal infected by The Joker with Gotham in flames.
https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...atman-45-c2e2/

----------


## Johnny

I was very happy with Steve Blum's performance as Hal, hopefully he comes back to voice him again in the future.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I was very happy with Steve Blum's performance as Hal, hopefully he comes back to voice him again in the future.


100% agree, he's perfect as Hal voice.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think it’s Booster Gold showing Batman what a world without him would look like... Hal infected by The Joker with Gotham in flames.
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...atman-45-c2e2/


Joker is my all-time favorite villain, but him getting the drop on Hal seems really absurd to me. A simple force field protects Hal from gas, acid, and gun fire.

A serious & focused Hal should be able to clean up Gotham faster than Superman, imo.

----------


## vartox

> 


I love this page! It reminds me of Hal's first flight from New Frontier  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> I was very happy with Steve Blum's performance as Hal, hopefully he comes back to voice him again in the future.


I think he's more likely to come back for _Injustice III_ then Baldwin. 

Which I'm perfectly okay with  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, of all the things to complain about Hal's treatment outside of comics, voice actors are rarely some of those. Keaton, Fillion and Blum are all amazing in the role.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I think he's more likely to come back for _Injustice III_ then Baldwin. 
> 
> Which I'm perfectly okay with .


Best line.

Hal: Uhgh. I cant stand the sound of your voice.

Harley: How about a bat to the skull?

Hal: Honestly that's preferable.

Lol.  :Wink:  I'm with you on that one Hal.

Also the kinkiest are with Power Girl.

PG: You can't handle this much woman.

Hal: Green Lantern's got this.

And...

PG: Heard you like to run your mouth.

Hal: Want to see the master at work aye?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Funny stuff.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, of all the things to complain about Hal's treatment outside of comics, voice actors are rarely some of those. Keaton, Fillion and Blum are all amazing in the role.


Christopher Meloni and Loren Lester weren't half-bad either, in my opinion  :Smile: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> 


Wow cool Hal scene reminding everyone that Hal has lots of nieces and nephews (not just ones by blood) that get neglected when he is off world for so dang long.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wow cool Hal scene reminding everyone that Hal has lots of nieces and nephews (not just ones by blood) that get neglected when he is off world for so dang long.


Having such a big heart is one of the main things I find endearing about Hal.

It's shameful how that gets neglected.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Up to the Denny O'neil and Neal Adams run. And even though it is atrocious, (Man Green Arrow is such an a hole) I just got up to this part in issue 83 and it was so awesome. 

Almost got choked up. This was a long time coming.


cb8f190ce10143df6f3f4c7f99a1305f.jpg

----------


## WallyWestFlash

New interview with Venditti about the Darkstar arc and final issues. Interesting stuff. Makes me even more sad he is leaving.

https://www.newsarama.com/39432-vend...corps-arc.html

----------


## Johnny

I'm glad Rafa will draw the final issues.

----------


## Frontier

> New interview with Venditti about the Darkstar arc and final issues. Interesting stuff. Makes me even more sad he is leaving.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/39432-vend...corps-arc.html


Dang it, Tomar-Tu  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm glad Rafa will draw the final issues.


Is he leaving with Venditti? Because I can’t imagine the title without Rafa Sandoval artwork.

----------


## Johnny

> Is he leaving with Venditti? Because I can’t imagine the title without Rafa Sandoval artwork.


Well, it must be either getting relaunched or more likely replaced by a new GL title, so I doubt Sandoval will be a part of it. Without a doubt one of the best GL artists in recent memory.

----------


## jbmasta

> Well, it must be either getting relaunched or more likely replaced by a new GL title, so I doubt Sandoval will be a part of it. Without a doubt one of the best GL artists in recent memory.


The best for modern Green Lantern as far as I'm concerned. Even better than EVS. If Sandoval is moving on to other titles the new penciller will have big shoes to fill.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> The best for modern Green Lantern as far as I'm concerned. Even better than EVS. If Sandoval is moving on to other titles the new penciller will have big shoes to fill.


I'd say it's a dogfight between Sandoval, Mahnke and Reis for the best GL artist in the modern era, but I agree that the next penciller, assuming Sandoval is moved to another book, will have *huge* shoes to fill.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I pray he stays, hopefully to illustrate the grade A writer that comes next. TBH if it isn't a Hickman type I might rather Vendetti stay on Hal and Pals his work gets better with each issue. Then again maybe that is because he knows he is going so he can swing for the fences.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Up to the Denny O'neil and Neal Adams run. And even though it is atrocious, (Man Green Arrow is such an a hole) I just got up to this part in issue 83 and it was so awesome. 
> 
> Almost got choked up. This was a long time coming.
> 
> 
> Attachment 64406


Whoa... naughty?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Whoa... naughty?


Naughty? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your comment.

For me it was really sweet and a long time coming. 

Hal finally reveals his secret identity to Carol and throws away his whole thing with "I want Carol to fall in love with Hal and not GL" and is like "Screw it" and just reveals his love for Carol.

And Carol admits her love as well. Great moment. Took ten years to get there. 
Wheelchair thing was a bit of a weird twist lol.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Naughty? Maybe I'm misunderstanding your comment.
> 
> For me it was really sweet and a long time coming. 
> 
> Hal finally reveals his secret identity to Carol and throws away his whole thing with "I want Carol to fall in love with Hal and not GL" and is like "Screw it" and just reveals his love for Carol.
> 
> And Carol admits her love as well. Great moment. Took ten years to get there. 
> Wheelchair thing was a bit of a weird twist lol.


No, you are correct.  This is a great moment.  I'm not criticizing it, it just threw me a little when she used the word "naughty".  But I forgot this was kind of a sign of the times, like how she would refer to her father as "daddy".  Just the way people spoke back then.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> No, you are correct.  This is a great moment.  I'm not criticizing it, it just threw me a little when she used the word "naughty".  But I forgot this was kind of a sign of the times, like how she would refer to her father as "daddy".  Just the way people spoke back then.


Lol. Oh I got you. Missed that. Yea it does sound kinda sexy.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I always like when they put Carol in the book so far. Really makes things feel real and that Hal is moving forward instead of just the villain of the week thing.

Although I heard she turns evil later.

----------


## Johnny

Some powerful stuff in the new Injustice issue.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

was listening to a GL podcast, they mentioned Tomasai as potential writer of GL post Vend leaves. Not a bad choice, I liked his work on the GLC book however to be honest my favorite arc during his run wasn't written by him but by Champagne, the Green Lantern Corpse, so maybe him. While Hickman is still my main choice, if we are going with people already employed by DC, if not Johns then I would say Lanning. His work on Marvel cosmic was the best besides Starlin. So for me, 
1) Hickman best at building vast universes plus brings him under the DC tent until the Legion becomes available
2) Lanning, played a huge part in revitalizing Marvel Cosmic so let him try his hand at revitalizing DC cosmic
3) Johns, return of the king if he has the time and inspiration
4) Tomasai has shown the ability to handle a large cast of GL well and knows the canon (unlike recent writers on GL projects see Humphries)
5) Champagne, during the great era of Johns, Keith had the one arc that stood toe to toe with the best of the Johns one besides the SCW which is all time great
Honorable Mention: Tynion not sure he can do cosmic but his Detective Comics is my 2nd favorite Rebirth title to Hal and Pals

Artists: Well if I could dream I would say top choices
1) Ivan Reis - favorite artist during my favorite era on the book 
2) Darryl Banks - Love his work, love his Parallax armor, my 2nd favorite GL artist ever (though not doing full time comic work anymore)
3) Rafa - really have grown to love his work on the book. I hope he survives the transition. 
4) Jim Lee - love his work but he would never stay so not really
5) EVS a major part of my favorite era of the GL mythos
honorable mention: MD Bright not even sure if he is the business anymore just like Banks, which is a shame

Can't wait for this 'big' announcement about the new direction

----------


## Frontier

> Some powerful stuff in the new Injustice issue.


This is going to be an interesting redemption story to be sure.

----------


## vartox

> Some powerful stuff in the new Injustice issue.


Oooh, finally some interesting stuff in this book  :Stick Out Tongue:  Can't wait to see how Hal's redemption pans out.




> Can't wait for this 'big' announcement about the new direction


I'm dying to hear what's happening to GL after Venditti leaves! I hope we don't have to sit through filler writers before they actually announce a new direction. I'm hoping for somebody new to GL rather than somebody who's already done a stint on it, personally.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Some powerful stuff in the new Injustice issue.


" Sorry doesn't bring me back to life Hal" 

So deep.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


From today's issue ?

----------


## Johnny

> From today's issue ?


Yep. It was neat.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Yep. It was neat.


Looks great. Excited to go pick it up today after work.

Especially with EVS drawing. That guy is amazing.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

This looks interesting. I liked that the Controllers are not going to be the cackling, moustach-twirling baddies of this arc, but it appears that the Darkstars and the GLCorps will be having a legit throwdown over the use of lethal force against the worst of the worst.

----------


## HAN9000

Honestly, I feel that I haven't enjoyed an issue like Injustice2 #53 in a long time.
Ironically, it is from the Injustice series.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Honestly, I feel that I haven't enjoyed an issue like Injustice2 #53 in a long time.
> Ironically, it is from the Injustice series.


I know what you mean.  I've always disliked alternate universe stories for whatever reason.  Probably cause I'm a purist and nothing can surpass the main universe in my mind.  But every once in a while they get it right.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Honestly, I feel that I haven't enjoyed an issue like Injustice2 #53 in a long time.
> Ironically, it is from the Injustice series.


Nice. I might want to check it out. Is the issue out in print yet?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

1e32830b2e6320d90afe571f533c764f.jpg


10 char.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


I love Skyler art especially this one

DB5lAgUVYAAPe78.jpg

----------


## vartox

Skyler's art is so great!  :Smile: 

Unrelated, but Hal is in the preview for Batman #45. That page is even weirder with dialogue  :Stick Out Tongue:  https://nerdist.com/batman-45-previe...ern-exclusive/

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Skyler's art is so great! 
> 
> Unrelated, but Hal is in the preview for Batman #45. That page is even weirder with dialogue  https://nerdist.com/batman-45-previe...ern-exclusive/


Very disturbing is more like it. 

And why does Booster think that's cool again?

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


That is epic!

----------


## Frontier

> Skyler's art is so great! 
> 
> Unrelated, but Hal is in the preview for Batman #45. That page is even weirder with dialogue  https://nerdist.com/batman-45-previe...ern-exclusive/


Well, I guess Hal's not wrong...



> Very disturbing is more like it. 
> 
> And why does Booster think that's cool again?


I assume that's part of King's take on Booster.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Skyler's art is so great! 
> 
> Unrelated, but Hal is in the preview for Batman #45. That page is even weirder with dialogue  https://nerdist.com/batman-45-previe...ern-exclusive/


I think the white trunks is the nightmare but this is the worst nightmare

----------


## Yonekunih

> Skyler's art is so great! 
> 
> Unrelated, but Hal is in the preview for Batman #45. That page is even weirder with dialogue  https://nerdist.com/batman-45-previe...ern-exclusive/


Weird but I admit that's kinda awesome too lol.

----------


## HAN9000

> Nice. I might want to check it out. Is the issue out in print yet?


Not yet. It will be in print in June. For now only digital version is available.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #43



But this is a little weird you see Kyle costume already go back to the original in Hal's N Pals #42

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now that is great work.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #43


Has Kyle Rayner & Dick Grayson ever been in the same place at the same time?

Also....does Guy need a laxative?

----------


## liwanag

> Very disturbing is more like it. 
> 
> And why does Booster think that's cool again?


yes, that was disturbing.

----------


## jbmasta

> Has Kyle Rayner & Dick Grayson ever been in the same place at the same time?
> 
> Also....does Guy need a laxative?


Not to my knowledge.

----------


## phantom1592

> But this is a little weird you see Kyle costume already go back to the original in Hal's N Pals #42


Kyle always struck me as the kind of guy who should have a different costume every panel. Like he can't make up his mind and is always trying out different tweaks to it.

For some reason I think they did something like that in a JLA issue back in the 90's... but don't remember the details.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for Hal's N Pals #43

----------


## liwanag

> Cover for Hal's N Pals #43


at first glance i thought hal was surrounded by manhunters...

----------


## vartox

> Kyle always struck me as the kind of guy who should have a different costume every panel. Like he can't make up his mind and is always trying out different tweaks to it.
> 
> For some reason I think they did something like that in a JLA issue back in the 90's... but don't remember the details.


They did it when Kyle turned into a kid in the Sins of Youth event, he would give himself a new costume nearly every page (most of them were versions of other superhero's costumes iirc, I remember he had an Alan Scott costume). It was very cute  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

time to revisit the possibility?

----------


## Johnny

> time to revisit the possibility?


Doubt it. Hal will probably remain in deep space for the next two decades or so.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> time to revisit the possibility?


Hope the next writer will.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> time to revisit the possibility?


Hope the next writer will.

How to delete your post?

----------


## jbmasta

> They did it when Kyle turned into a kid in the Sins of Youth event, he would give himself a new costume nearly every page (most of them were versions of other superhero's costumes iirc, I remember he had an Alan Scott costume). It was very cute


Among all the big epic story arcs it’d be nice to have a simple one and done with a silver age style plot every once in a while, makes sense in context cover included. If you don’t like it, wait for the next issue.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I really dug GL: Earth One. The story made some interesting tweaks that I enjoyed seeing played out and the art was absolutely worth the price of admission.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #43
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a little weird you see Kyle costume already go back to the original in Hal's N Pals #42
> 
> I think it's just a variant cover. I hope so at least. I really like Kyle's original look so hope he sticks with it for awhile.





> at first glance i thought hal was surrounded by manhunters...


Honestly I was getting a very Manhunters vibe while reading the last issue. I hope they make things to distinguish the Darkstars from them. 




> time to revisit the possibility?


Definitely. Way past time. Hopefully the writer after Venditti will bring Carol back. 




> Doubt it. Hal will probably remain in deep space for the next two decades or so.


I really hope not. My favorite stories of Hal is him back in Coast city at Ferris aircraft with Carol and Tom. Maybe even throw his brother Jim and other family members. 
It's been a very long time. 
Hal needs to get out of space and be Hal the person again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Kyle always struck me as the kind of guy who should have a different costume every panel. Like he can't make up his mind and is always trying out different tweaks to it.
> 
> For some reason I think they did something like that in a JLA issue back in the 90's... but don't remember the details.


Geoff Johns also touched on that during the climatic battle against Parallax during the 2005 Rebirth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not to my knowledge.


To both questions?

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

I really hope we hear what's happening with Hal/GL after Hal n Pals #50, I'm dying to hear some news  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wonder if we'll hear anything after solicits this month.




> 


That's so cute!

----------


## Frontier

> 


This is adorable  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

GL2Flashes72dpi.jpg


10 char.

----------


## TheCape

I had to said, i've never been a big fan of Barry or Hal as characthers (nothing against then personally), but their interactions as duo are pretty well done, there's a real sense of friendship beetween the 2 that is usually transmitted well on page  :Smile: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I had to said, i've never been a big fan of Barry or Hal as characthers (nothing against then personally), but their interactions as duo are pretty well done, there's a real sense of friendship beetween the 2 that is usually transmitted well on page .


I agree. Like this. lol.


hgr3YOY.jpg

----------


## TheCape

> I agree. Like this. lol.
> 
> 
> hgr3YOY.jpg


That's a good example  :Big Grin: .

----------


## silly

> I agree. Like this. lol.
> 
> 
> hgr3YOY.jpg


where is this from? i know that's alex ross, but i don't think i've seen it before.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> GL2Flashes72dpi.jpg
> 
> 
> 10 char.


I'd be game for another camping trip between those four, like in the Brave & Bold mini series a few years back.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would really be interested in more stories featuring Hal & Alan.

The contrast in personalities makes good reading.

----------


## j9ac9k

If the new "Green Lanterns" book  stars Hal and Alan, I would not be upset...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I would really be interested in more stories featuring Hal & Alan.
> 
> The contrast in personalities makes good reading.





> If the new "Green Lanterns" book  stars Hal and Alan, I would not be upset...


Definitely.

One of my favorite Green Lantern issues of all time is the first team up between Hal and Alan in the GL book in issue #40.

680115.jpg

Also first appearance of Krona and origins of the Guardians.

----------


## AimToTheStar

July Solicitations



HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #48
written by ROBERT VENDITTI
art by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA
cover by DOUG MAHNKE
variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
The Green Lanterns fight alongside the Guardians of the Universe! The murderous Darkstars arrive en masse at Mogo to wipe out the Corps for good, so it's all hands on deck to save the GL headquarters. Meanwhile, Green Lanterns Hal Jordan, John Stewart, Guy Gardner & Kyle Rayner make their respective battle plans, but time's running out for a miracle. Can we move Daylight Savings to July to get that extra hour? Our boys and girls in green are gonna need it.

HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #49
written by ROBERT VENDITTI
art by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA
cover by DOUG MAHNKE
variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
Allied with evil! With all hope failing, the desperate Green Lantern Corps must ally itself with the monstrous Hector Hammond against the unstoppable might of the Darkstars. It's a suicide mission straight to the homeworld of the Controllers', the puppet masters pulling the Darkstars' strings. Who will survive? Get your rings charged to 100 percent for the penultimate chapter of "Darkstars Rising"!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> July Solicitations
> 
> 
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #48
> written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> art by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA
> cover by DOUG MAHNKE
> variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
> ...


Nice.

Looks like Venditti is throwing in everything but the kitchen sink in for his last hurrah.

I see the Darkstars, Hector Hammond, Orion for the NG, Arkillo for the Sinestro corps and even Zod.

----------


## Johnny

I'm not a huge fan of this cover. Doug was either in a hurry or he has a lousy colorist who thinks Jordan has white boots and Stewart has white gloves. And apparently unless she makes a cameo in #50, we won't get to see Carol after all.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

So, it appears that Dan Jurgens is taking over Green Lanterns. Not sure if he's just doing a fill-in run or if this is a long-term thing. I don't think he's the promised big name that's taking over the GL franchise. He's a perfectly competent writer, but I don't think anyone would expect him to get fans excited.  

Grant Morrison still seems like the most likely choice to me, although it's possible Hickman has been lured over from Marvel.

----------


## Frontier

> Grant Morrison still seems like the most likely choice to me, although it's possible Hickman has been lured over from Marvel.


Deniz implied it'll at least be someone on Morrison/Hickman's level.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> So, it appears that Dan Jurgens is taking over Green Lanterns. Not sure if he's just doing a fill-in run or if this is a long-term thing. I don't think he's the promised big name that's taking over the GL franchise. He's a perfectly competent writer, but I don't think anyone would expect him to get fans excited.  
> 
> Grant Morrison still seems like the most likely choice to me, although it's possible Hickman has been lured over from Marvel.


Jurgens would be a MASSIVE disappointment after names like Hickman, Morrison and King have been floated around.

----------


## Frontier

I think it's pretty clear Jurgens is just a fill-in on _Green Lanterns_ and that the title is heading to some kind of conclusion like the other GL book is. 

I don't see DC plopping the new main GL writer on the last few issues of _Green Lanterns._

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I personally didn't think Green Lanterns would exist as currently constructed after issue say 52.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I actually love Jurgens so I'm conflicted. Would want to pick up GLS because I love Jurgens writing but I can't stand Baz. Jessica is ok though.

But I agree with everyone. Jurgens is probably a fill in.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Nice.
> 
> Looks like Venditti is throwing in everything but the kitchen sink in for his last hurrah.
> 
> I see the Darkstars, Hector Hammond, Orion for the NG, Arkillo for the Sinestro corps and even Zod.


Wild speculation could Par(Hal)lax be in control of the Darkstars since it didn't appear that the Controllers were running things? He could face the combined might of the GLC, Zod, Arkillo and Orion.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Wild speculation could Par(Hal)lax be in control of the Darkstars since it didn't appear that the Controllersame were running things?


Didn't even think of that. Totally forgot about Hallax. But that would be a cool plot twist.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I actually love Jurgens so I'm conflicted. Would want to pick up GLS because I love Jurgens writing but I can't stand Baz. Jessica is ok though.
> 
> But I agree with everyone. Jurgens is probably a fill in.


Oh and I totally missed that Mike Perkins was on art. I love his art on Iron Fist. Guess this is his DC debut.

Now I may actually pick this up just for Jurgens and Perkins despite Baz in this.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## HAN9000

Maybe Tomasi will be back? Since Superman and Action Comics will both be taken by Bendis.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> I'm not a huge fan of this cover. Doug was either in a hurry or he has a lousy colorist who thinks Jordan has white boots and Stewart has white gloves...


Agreed: this is far from Mahnke's best, and the colors are totally flat (not to mention incorrect).

I did, however, really like the first chapter of the Darkstars arc. That's some good long-game planning on Venditti's part. Kudos.

As for who's taking over after he leaves, I'm still rooting for Hickman, and Jurgens on _Green Lanterns_ seems like a placeholder until they either end that book or they figure out what they wanna do with it in the long term.

----------


## Johnny

> Agreed: this is far from Mahnke's best, and the colors are totally flat (not to mention incorrect).
> 
> I did, however, really like the first chapter of the Darkstars arc. That's some good long-game planning on Venditti's part. Kudos.
> 
> As for who's taking over after he leaves, I'm still rooting for Hickman, and Jurgens on _Green Lanterns_ seems like a placeholder until they either end that book or they figure out what they wanna do with it in the long term.


The arc doesn't particularly excite me. I was never a fan of the Darkstars concept, nor do I care about Tomar-Tu much. I'm also getting tired of stories about a Green Lantern going rogue. I think it got old a long time ago.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Wild speculation could Par(Hal)lax be in control of the Darkstars since it didn't appear that the Controllers were running things? He could face the combined might of the GLC, Zod, Arkillo and Orion.


That would be a really great move by RV.





> Didn't even think of that. Totally forgot about Hallax. But that would be a cool plot twist.


I totally agree!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I will say this now.....I want a showdown between Hallax & Sinestro.

I can't decide if they would tear each other apart, or form some weird bromance.

Hallax might be the version of Hal Sinestro has longed for, not that whistle-blower version.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The arc doesn't particularly excite me. I was never a fan of the Darkstars concept, nor do I care about Tomar-Tu much. I'm also getting tired of stories about a Green Lantern going rogue. I think it got old a long time ago.




I don't think this even begins to express how much in agreement I am with this.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm not a huge fan of this cover. Doug was either in a hurry or he has a lousy colorist who thinks Jordan has white boots and Stewart has white gloves. And apparently unless she makes a cameo in #50, we won't get to see Carol after all.


I hate when they show Hal with white boots, but I doubt this is the final cover.  There have been plenty of times the images - especially the colors - in the solits aren't the real thing.

----------


## HAN9000

> The arc doesn't particularly excite me. I was never a fan of the Darkstars concept, nor do I care about Tomar-Tu much. I'm also getting tired of stories about a Green Lantern going rogue. I think it got old a long time ago.


The same with you. 
I hate what they did to Tomar-Tu. And I hate that new Xudar kid too.

----------


## jbmasta

> I will say this now.....I want a showdown between Hallax & Sinestro.
> 
> I can't decide if they would tear each other apart, or form some weird bromance.
> 
> Hallax might be the version of Hal Sinestro has longed for, not that whistle-blower version.


Or Parallax vs Parallax. Hallax supercharged with fear entity Parallax might be something Hal and Sinestro see eye to eye on. In Marvel the regular universe Galactus fell into the Ultimate Universe and merged with Ultimate Galactus, creating an even bigger threat. The same concept could be used here.

----------


## AimToTheStar

So i just read Batman #45 (just because there is Hal)

Is there is any reason why Tom King use this Joker Hal in this timeline or he just want to use Hal because it's not the original timeline or i should wait until Batman #46 come out?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Or Parallax vs Parallax. Hallax supercharged with fear entity Parallax might be something Hal and Sinestro see eye to eye on. In Marvel the regular universe Galactus fell into the Ultimate Universe and merged with Ultimate Galactus, creating an even bigger threat. The same concept could be used here.


Which one (Sinestro or Hal) would need to merge with the yellow bug in order to face Hallax?

I could see Hal & Sinestro fighting each other for the right to battle Hallax, amusingly enough.

Hallax conquering & merging with the yellow bug of this universe would be crazy.

I'd be okay with Hallax slapping Guy around just for kicks.

I like Hallax as being the version of Hal with zero filter.

He kinda serves why our Hal is a great hero, and that he has an amazing amount of restraint that gets taken for granted.

----------


## Johnny

> So i just read Batman #45 (just because there is Hal)
> 
> Is there is any reason why Tom King use this Joker Hal in this timeline or he just want to use Hal because it's not the original timeline or i should wait until Batman #46 come out?


I'm curious why he used Hal for that scene as well. Maybe just to prove a point. As in if even Hal can't resist this crazyness, then noone can.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm curious why he used Hal for that scene as well. Maybe just to prove a point. As in if even Hal can't resist this crazyness, then noone can.


As someone who has no intention of buying that issue, can someone please summarize what Hal is doing there?  Was he affected by Joker gas then kills himself?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I'm curious why he used Hal for that scene as well. Maybe just to prove a point. As in if even Hal can't resist this crazyness, then noone can.


Excellent theory

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Which one (Sinestro or Hal) would need to merge with the yellow bug in order to face Hallax?
> 
> I could see Hal & Sinestro fighting each other for the right to battle Hallax, amusingly enough.
> 
> Hallax conquering & merging with the yellow bug of this universe would be crazy.
> 
> I'd be okay with Hallax slapping Guy around just for kicks.
> 
> I like Hallax as being the version of Hal with zero filter.
> ...


Yea slapping Guy around, really punishing Kyle, always romantically pursuing Arisia, trying to murder Cyborg Superman, but all the while pushing Hal to higher limits to combat this ultimate foe, which might be the villain's agenda in the first place.

----------


## Johnny

> Excellent theory


Also it's probably just a nod to the Booster Gold/Green Lantern running gag. Especially considering that Tom King is a fan of JLU.

----------


## Johnny

> As someone who has no intention of buying that issue, can someone please summarize what Hal is doing there?  Was he affected by Joker gas then kills himself?


Yeah, he was "jokered", as they put it.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


Do you guys think Hal still think Sinestro is his friend in Injustice universe after everything his done?

----------


## HAN9000

> Do you guys think Hal still think Sinestro is his friend in Injustice universe after everything his done?


One of the intro dialogues between Hal and Black Adam in the game is like this:
BA: You accepted Sinestro’s wisdom.
Hal: He was a liar, like you.

So I think Hal totally hates Sinestro for cheating him now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## HAN9000

Just arrived. Guess I can post it here? :Big Grin: 35F8F027-9CE3-49B5-9AEC-80BE7EA7536A.jpg
He’s so beautiful.

----------


## Johnny

Such an awesome figure.  :Smile:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Just arrived. Guess I can post it here?35F8F027-9CE3-49B5-9AEC-80BE7EA7536A.jpg
> He’s so beautiful.


This is so perfect. Loved it  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yea slapping Guy around, really punishing Kyle, always romantically pursuing Arisia, trying to murder Cyborg Superman, but all the while pushing Hal to higher limits to combat this ultimate foe, which might be the villain's agenda in the first place.


Evil twisted Hal is kinda fun when you put it that way.

Times sure does change. Back in the 1990's, I had nothing but disdain for Hallax.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, he was "jokered", as they put it.


Did the happy gas seep through Hal's force field?

Did Joker use a yellow crowbar to give Hal brain damage in this warped world?

Was Hal so fearless, he left commonsense at home to confront the Joker (like Kyle did with Deathstroke during Identity Crisis)?

So many questions...yet not enough funds to buy such a story...

Last question...does anything good ever happens when Hal visits Gotham...or interacts with characters from that city?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Now this....puts me in my happy place!

This is how is should be on every DC Earth.

On a side note, Hal must be in a very dark spot when Guy Gardner is the voice in his ear.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Did the happy gas seep through Hal's force field?
> 
> Did Joker use a yellow crowbar to give Hal brain damage in this warped world?
> 
> Was Hal so fearless, he left commonsense at home to confront the Joker (like Kyle did with Deathstroke during Identity Crisis)?
> 
> So many questions...yet not enough funds to buy such a story...
> 
> Last question...does anything good ever happens when Hal visits Gotham...or interacts with characters from that city?


It's just one scene, but it's there to prove a point--that the world Booster has created is a horrible one. Essentially, the Joker virus has infected most of the world's population. Hal is its latest victim, but his will power is so great he is able to over-ride his ring's fail-safes to kill himself before the virus overtakes him and he becomes a threat to anyone.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It's just one scene, but it's there to prove a point--that the world Booster has created is a horrible one. Essentially, the Joker virus has infected most of the world's population. Hal is its latest victim, but his will power is so great he is able to over-ride his ring's fail-safes to kill himself before the virus overtakes him and he becomes a threat to anyone.


Thanks for the clarification, but I can't wrap my brain around the fact that his ring did not protect him from this virus.

I would think GL's rarely call in sick due to the rings protecting them airborne illnesses as they travel from world to world.

An environment that may be toxic to one GL, may not be for another. The ring should automatically compensate for that, imo.

This might actually be a great story, but my inner logic is in the way.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It's just one scene, but it's there to prove a point--that the world Booster has created is a horrible one. Essentially, the Joker virus has infected most of the world's population. Hal is its latest victim, but his will power is so great he is able to over-ride his ring's fail-safes to kill himself before the virus overtakes him and he becomes a threat to anyone.


Okay - so the gas has actually taken most of the _world??_  Interesting.  I do appreciate that Hal's final act was a selfless one, rather than him offing himself because he got dosed and was just acting crazy.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Did anyone do the math... when is Hal n Pals #50 coming out?

----------


## vartox

> Did anyone do the math... when is Hal n Pals #50 coming out?


I did the math the second he said he was leaving! Hal n Pals #50 should be out August 8th.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I did the math the second he said he was leaving! Hal n Pals #50 should be out August 8th.


That's so goddamn awesome.  I haven't been this excited about the franchise since Rebirth... the first one.

----------


## Geralt of Rivia

> Did anyone do the math... when is Hal n Pals #50 coming out?


Has there been any clue regarding who will take over the main GL book post Venditti?

----------


## vartox

> Just arrived. Guess I can post it here?Attachment 64829
> Hes so beautiful.


That's such a great statue! I was deeply tempted by it but I don't really have a place for it and something that nice deserves to be displayed  :Smile: 




> Last question...does anything good ever happens when Hal visits Gotham...or interacts with characters from that city?


Not by my count. I'm tired of Batman being the only person Hal interacts with in JL and other GLs interacting with Batman doesn't usually go much better.

----------


## vartox

> Has there been any clue regarding who will take over the main GL book post Venditti?


Someone Deniz Camp has been very excited about, but I haven't seen any info other than that  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'm dying to find out, really hope DC announces something soon. I want to know if they're relaunching or restructuring or what.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Thanks for the clarification, but I can't wrap my brain around the fact that his ring did not protect him from this virus.
> 
> I would think GL's rarely call in sick due to the rings protecting them airborne illnesses as they travel from world to world.
> 
> An environment that may be toxic to one GL, may not be for another. The ring should automatically compensate for that, imo.
> 
> This might actually be a great story, but my inner logic is in the way.


When his ring is out of power, it offers no protection. Since the world depicted in the issue is of complete chaos, it's very likely that Hal's ring ran out of juice at one point while he was dealing with the escalating crisis and he got infected without his knowledge.

----------


## jbmasta

> Has there been any clue regarding who will take over the main GL book post Venditti?


Not at this point. All we know about the future of Green Lantern titles is that Dan Jurgens is taking over Green Lanterns. We’ll find out the fate of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps post-Venditti with August’s solicitations (which will be released next month).

I’m thinking that issue 50 will be the last for Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps, optimistic that there will also be an annual that acts as an epilogue or bridge for the next phase. The title will reach issue 50 in August, plus that’s the writer’s swan song for the title. It can be retooled to redistribute the characters and use the relaunch to get more interest for issue 1 to help give sales a boost.

Venditti was able to notch up an impressive 88 issues on Green Lantern for writers credit (32 regular GL New 52, 3 GL New 52 annuals, the Green Lantern Futures End one-shot, the opening Godhead one-shot, Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps 1-50 plus the Rebirth issue). There’s also the crossovers and events he was involved with, not to mention literally pulling double duty on Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.

----------


## andersonh1

If Green Lanterns is continuing, and still using that title, I think Hal and the Corps will probably continue to use the same title, since they probably want to promote the flagship Green Lantern character in the Corps title. I guess we'll see soon enough.




> Venditti was able to notch up an impressive 88 issues on Green Lantern for writers credit (32 regular GL New 52, 3 GL New 52 annuals, the Green Lantern Futures End one-shot, the opening Godhead one-shot, Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps 1-50 plus the Rebirth issue). There’s also the crossovers and events he was involved with, not to mention literally pulling double duty on Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.


Yeah, he's done a great job. Has he matched Geoff Johns in the number of issues written? He has to be close, although the double shipping meant more issues in a shorter time, of course.

----------


## jbmasta

> If Green Lanterns is continuing, and still using that title, I think Hal and the Corps will probably continue to use the same title, since they probably want to promote the flagship Green Lantern character in the Corps title. I guess we'll see soon enough.
> 
> Yeah, he's done a great job. Has he matched Geoff Johns in the number of issues written? He has to be close, although the double shipping meant more issues in a shorter time, of course.


Johns had 67 issues regular issues in his run, plus the six issue Rebirth mini-series, 21 regular New 52 issues (#0-#20), one New 52 Annual plus Blackest Night, which draws heavily from the Green Lantern mythos Johns had developed. I can’t recall is he wrote Green Lantern Corps Recharge. Johns still beats Venditti out on regular issues along.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for unknown Green Lanterns issues

----------


## j9ac9k

> Cover for unknown Green Lanterns issues


It says. "ANN" on the issue line, so I'm guessing it's an annual...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not by my count. I'm tired of Batman being the only person Hal interacts with in JL and other GLs interacting with Batman doesn't usually go much better.


I agree. 

Having Bruce & Hal interact so much seemed like a reasonable thing after 2005, due to being avatars of fear & courage, but it degraded into a urinating contest by the writers, with Hal soaking wet. I was hoping for some deep character beats between the two. They have similar trauma, yet went in totally different directions. It was missed opportunity, imo.

On a side note, I actually do like the weird history between Hal & Dick across various stories. Dick seems to have Hal's number. I can rationalize that as Hal viewing Dick as a kid, thus underestimating him (like when the JLA fought the NTT). It shows that being fearless can be a weakness, if you don't gauge your opponents full abilities.

I still crack up at how Hal still had that view when Dick was Batman, and giving him orders during their unfortunately brief stint as members of the JL.

Under different circumstances, I think Hal & Dick would really be great friends.

I think it might bother Bruce a bit to see Hal & Dick get along so well (although I doubt he'd admit it).

Outside of Grayson, keep Hal away from everyone else from Gotham!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> When his ring is out of power, it offers no protection. Since the world depicted in the issue is of complete chaos, it's very likely that Hal's ring ran out of juice at one point while he was dealing with the escalating crisis and he got infected without his knowledge.


I'll roll with that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cover for unknown Green Lanterns issues


Simon really needs a new mask, imo.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> It says. "ANN" on the issue line, so I'm guessing it's an annual...


Oh thanks, didn't see that one

----------


## vartox

Oh my! BC claims Grant Morrison will be on Green Lantern  :EEK!: 

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm tired of Batman being the only person Hal interacts with in JL and other GLs interacting with Batman doesn't usually go much better.


For being in space all the time, Hal's had some nice interactions with Superman, Flash and Green Arrow fairly recently.

----------


## Johnny

> Oh my! BC claims Grant Morrison will be on Green Lantern 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/


If true, I'm not sure how to feel about that. On one hand Grant Morrison is Grant Morrison. On the other, Grant Morrison is... Grant Morrison.

----------


## j9ac9k

Has Morrison written Hal in any significant way in any book?

----------


## Johnny

> Has Morrison written Hal in any significant way in any book?


Not to my knowledge. Unless his JLA run had flashbacks with Hal and Barry, which I don't remember.

----------


## Deniz Camp

> Has Morrison written Hal in any significant way in any book?


He had a fairly significant role in Final Crisis.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

This is fantastic news if true.

----------


## Johnny

> He had a fairly significant role in Final Crisis.


Oh, I forgot about that, since Hal got framed for Orion's murder right at the beginning. Morrison is good for this type of insanity, maybe GL is precisely for him, who knows.

----------


## Johnny

Who's to say Morrison(again, if true) would even write Hal though. The BC article ends with:

_"But this would mean a whole new Green Lantern #1. With Hal Jordan? Maybe. Who knows?"_

----------


## Miles To Go

> If true, I'm not sure how to feel about that. On one hand Grant Morrisson is Grant Morrison. On the other, Grant Morrisson is... Grant Morrisson.


Will we get Grant Morrison?

Or...Grant Morrison?

----------


## vartox

> If true, I'm not sure how to feel about that. On one hand Grant Morrisson is Grant Morrison. On the other, Grant Morrisson is... Grant Morrisson.


If it's true I feel pretty damn good, even if I don't personally enjoy all his work he's a big writer and it would be even bigger as his return to a monthly DC book after not doing one for quite a while. Not to mention whatever he'd be doing would probably be INTERESTING at the very least, after GL has been so bland for ages this would be a very welcome change IMO.

----------


## Frontier

> Oh my! BC claims Grant Morrison will be on Green Lantern 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/


Not sure how to feel about this.

I mean, Morrison is Morrison so it's a big deal that he's finally sitting down to try his hand at a new DC property, but to a degree it feels like we're moving to the opposite end of the spectrum from Venditti. 

He'll probably do a lot of interesting stuff and take the franchise in some creative directions, but from a character and characterization standpoint I'm not sure if it'll be any kind of improvement from Venditti. 

I also don't think Morrison cares about Hal that much, so not sure what that will mean as far as the Earth Lanterns.

----------


## Jekyll

> Oh my! BC claims Grant Morrison will be on Green Lantern 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/


Well looks like thats a good jumping off point for me.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

If he "New X-men's" the GL mythos that would be really good or divisive but I'm here for it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

It's times like these that I hate the internet world we live in.  I could get behind Morrison writing a Hal book.  It could go wrong, sure.  But whatever, it's been wrong for the past 2 years at least.  However, now that this tease is out there, we all have to come to terms with this in our heads.  Doing the mental gymnastics, imagining what this guy will do to the franchise, all sorts of stuff.  Then when we get used to it, the internet tells us that it's not Morrison, it's some other writer.  So we go through all those gymnastics again.

Remember when you found out who the writer on a book was by buying it and seeing their name on the first page?  There was no wondering if it would suck or not back then.  You wanted to know if that writer sucked?  Just read the comic in your hot little hand.

----------


## Johnny

Liam Sharp rumored to be the main artist.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...green-lantern/

----------


## Frontier

> Liam Sharp rumored to be the main artist.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...green-lantern/


Not sure how I feel about Sharp on a Cosmic book.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Not sure how I feel about Sharp on a Cosmic book.


He's a very talented artist, but not the kind of art that usually excites me.  Could do a lot worse though...

----------


## Johnny

Edit.

10char.

----------


## HAN9000

…I still prefer Tomasi. Hopefully Morrison won’t ruin my favorite male character in DC after he ruined my favorite female character Talia.

----------


## DragonPiece

Guessing the book will go monthly again with how busy Morrison is. 

I'm excited, Green Lantern has needed a major shakeup since Johns left. Every big change that happened since the Johns era felt more like a editorial thing than Venditti's own ideas.

----------


## Flash Gordon

Morrison/Sharp seems too good to be true. I'm going to be in heaven with this book. 

I'm super excited. I couldn't be happier for all you Jordan/GL fans.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I don't think we have anything to worry about with Morrison and Hal Jordan. 

Morrison's initial disinterest with Hal stemmed from the fact that he's a military character, which wasn't really Morrison's cup of tea because he was raised by a staunchly anti-war pacifist family in a small town in Scotland neighboring a large American military nuclear missile site.

Geoff Johns's work with Hal made Morrison re-evaluate Hal Jordan completely and he used that new enthusiasm for the character to great effect in Final Crisis, in which Hal is treated very much like he is in the much beloved GL animated series. He's headstrong and cocky, yes, but he's also incredibly noble and heroic.

I suspect everyone will be very happy with what Morrison does with Hal Jordan, as long as you ease off the hair-trigger on assuming the absolute worst in every conceivable scenario involving the character  :Wink:

----------


## DragonPiece

> I don't think we have anything to worry about with Morrison and Hal Jordan. 
> 
> Morrison's initial disinterest with Hal stemmed from the fact that he's a military character, which wasn't really Morrison's cup of tea because he was raised by a staunchly anti-war pacifist family in a small town in Scotland neighboring a large American military nuclear missile site.
> 
> Geoff Johns's work with Hal made Morrison re-evaluate Hal Jordan completely and he used that new enthusiasm for the character to great effect in Final Crisis, in which Hal is treated very much like he is in the much beloved GL animated series. He's headstrong and cocky, yes, but he's also incredibly noble and heroic.
> 
> I suspect everyone will be very happy with what Morrison does with Hal Jordan, as long as you ease off the hair-trigger on assuming the absolute worst in every conceivable scenario involving the character


Hopefully not everyone is happy, I wouldn't mind a little bit of controversy to shake things up. :P

----------


## Frontier

I think one thing that I just find a little disappointing about this news is I don't think we're going to be getting the kind of character work or depth that we've been complaining about the lack of in _Hal N' Pals_.

----------


## Yonekunih

> Oh my! BC claims Grant Morrison will be on Green Lantern 
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/


Sweet, I just need to know who gonna be starring in the new start, too many Earth lanterns nowadays.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I am torn Morrison wrote my favorite Superman arc ever and his JLA was my favorite run since the Satellite despite the fact he had Kyle and not Hal. However his X-men, and Batman left a bad taste in my mouth and Final Crisis runs neck and neck with Identity Crisis as my LEAST favorite DC company wide crossover. I would prefer Rafa remain on art maybe he will get the "other" GL book.

----------


## vartox

> I think one thing that I just find a little disappointing about this news is I don't think we're going to be getting the kind of character work or depth that we've been complaining about the lack of in _Hal N' Pals_.


The lack of that will be disappointing if true, although the rest of the book will hopefully make up for it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny

So far so good.

cw017.jpg

----------


## AimToTheStar

Grant Morrison taking over Hal's N Pals? Is I'm the only one who have bad feeling about this?

----------


## Frontier

> So far so good.
> 
> cw017.jpg


That's Soranik. Never one to mince words  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> Grant Morrison taking over Hal's N Pals? Is I'm the only one who have bad feeling about this?


I'm not exactly over the moon about it either, but I can see why others would be.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Grant Morrison taking over Hal's N Pals? Is I'm the only one who have bad feeling about this?


No you are not, I am hoping this is another BC rumor with no merit and Hickman can still be the choice. Morrison is 50/50 for me, really more 40/60. Four out of the ten are good. The bad side is the six that aren't are never mediocre but utter abominations.

----------


## liwanag

> I think one thing that I just find a little disappointing about this news is I don't think we're going to be getting the kind of character work or depth that we've been complaining about the lack of in _Hal N' Pals_.


yes character depth...

but morrison on green lantern might give the franchise a boost in interest..

----------


## SiegePerilous02

I used to believe that Morrison didn't write character depth that well, but then I re-examined a lot of his works and gradually changed my mind. He writes these characters as bigger than life, as myths and archetypes, but that's where a lot of the DC's characters' depth come from, and he can write them as true to themselves (most of the time) while examining that part of them.

----------


## Frontier

> I used to believe that Morrison didn't write character depth that well, but then I re-examined a lot of his works and gradually changed my mind. He writes these characters as bigger than life, as myths and archetypes,* but that's where a lot of the DC's characters' depth come from*, and he can write them as true to themselves (most of the time) while examining that part of them.


I think Morrison's characters do have depth to them, at least in some cases more then others, although I still don't think it's one of his strengths compared to other writers. 

But I don't think it's the archetype in and of itself that gives the DC heroes' their depths, moreso when writers look beyond it or focus on the more human trappings of a character alongside the myth.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

wishing for a barry and hal team up mini series...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


See, we need more Hal & Guy moments!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


See, we need more Hal & Barry moments!

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

Sharpe would be an interesting GL artist, but Morrison on writing duties is something I'm of two minds about.

From a conceptual level, I'm sure he'd do a ton of good with the mythos, but I don't know that he'd do Hal any favors from a character perspective. I will, however, admit that Morrison did ok with him during the limited panel-time he had in _Final Crisis_ (despite how awful I found that event overall). This is assuming he'd be taking on Hal and not Kyle.

At least with Morrison, we'd know he had a long-term plan and not just shoot out a buncha short-term arcs, and the book would likely go monthly again, which would help my wallet.

So...I guess we'll see?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

people are assuming Morrison is this "Kyle" guy when actually the pushing Kyle was a DC mandate at that time. It was just that Morrison was better at it than most. Sort of like the HEAT folks thought Marz was anti-Hal when he was just following orders, and would have been just as happy to write Hal stories as Kyle ones.

----------


## vartox

> 


I'd really like to see that Hal/Constantine team up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> But I don't think it's the archetype in and of itself that gives the DC heroes' their depths, moreso when writers look beyond it or focus on the more human trappings of a character alongside the myth.


I think this is a better way to put that. I think the human trappings working in tandem with the mythological elements is when the best stuff is utilized. I think ignoring the latter to focus exclusively on the human side can lead to more boring results IMO, at least for the bigger name characters.

----------


## Frontier

I wonder if Morrison will use Carol? 



> 


Has Hal ever flown with John? 



> I'd really like to see that Hal/Constantine team up


Especially since we usually don't see Hal bouncing off magic that much.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Has Hal ever flown with John? 
> 
> Especially since we usually don't see Hal bouncing off magic that much.


If they ever do a team-up with Constantine, I would hope that it deals with some leftover business Hal had as the Spectre - or at least acknowledge that it happened, even if Hal doesn't consciously remember most of it. (Maybe even bring back Monsieur Stigmonus)

----------


## Johnny



----------


## TheCape

I had to ask, putting aside the whole thing about Hal going evil and your feelings about that, how was his time as The Spectre?, is worth reading or just garbage?.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Wow. Hal's got a stealth catchphrase. 



> I had to ask, putting aside the whole thing about Hal going evil and your feelings about that, how was his time as The Spectre?, is worth reading or just garbage?.


I've seen it said that it's surprisingly good or interesting for what it was or what the creators had to work with.

----------


## vartox

> I had to ask, putting aside the whole thing about Hal going evil and your feelings about that, how was his time as The Spectre?, is worth reading or just garbage?.


I really like Hal's Spectre stint, I'd recommend it  :Smile:

----------


## andersonh1

Hal's older brother died during the Spectre series, and he took care of his niece Helen for awhile. Whatever happened to her?

----------


## vartox

> Hal's older brother died during the Spectre series, and he took care of his niece Helen for awhile. Whatever happened to her?


Unfortunately she was never seen or mentioned again after Hal's Spectre book ended  :Stick Out Tongue:  it's a shame, Hal taking care of kids is always really sweet.

----------


## Johnny

> Unfortunately she was never seen or mentioned again after Hal's Spectre book ended  it's a shame, Hal taking care of kids is always really sweet.


I enjoy epic space opera, but a lot of Hal's most intrinsic humane qualities are neglected when he's in space for too long. What's even more aggravating is that they don't seem to know what to do with him even when he is back on Earth. He's either someone who can't get his act together on Earth, or a space adventurer who ends up using his long stays in deep space as an excuse to get away from his everyday problems on his home planet. That's more or less what they've been doing with him since his return. He doesn't even feel like he has his own character arc anymore, he's like a plot device that's spinning its wheels without actually going anywhere... does any of that make any sense?

----------


## Frontier

> I enjoy epic space opera, but a lot of Hal's most intrinsic humane qualities are neglected when he's in space for too long. What's even more aggravating is that they don't seem to know what to do with him even when he is back on Earth. He's either someone who can't get his act together on Earth, or a space adventurer who ends up using his long stays in deep space as an excuse to get away from his everyday problems on his home planet. That's more or less what they've been doing with him since his return. He doesn't even feel like he has his own character arc anymore, he's like a plot device that's spinning its wheels without actually going anywhere... does any of that make any sense?


I completely see what you're getting at here. 

It feels like it's been a long time since we've gotten any forward momentum to Hal's character, and I'm not sure that will change with Morrison as it'll probably be more about Hal reacting to what's going on (assuming he's still the lead) then it is Hal's character. 

I also don't expect Morrison to do much with Jim and his family back on Earth.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I see Hal very much in the mold of James T. Kirk. He's not someone who wants to be stuck on Earth for any extended period of time anymore. He wants to be out there in space, hopping from galaxy to galaxy and one adventure to the next.

Of course, he has ties to Earth, like Carol, his close friends like Barry & Ollie, and his brother's family, but I think his heart is in space these days.

----------


## Frontier

> I see Hal very much in the mold of James T. Kirk. He's not someone who wants to be stuck on Earth for any extended period of time anymore. He wants to be out there in space, hopping from galaxy to galaxy and one adventure to the next.
> 
> Of course, he has ties to Earth, like Carol, his close friends like Barry & Ollie, and his brother's family, but I think his heart is in space these days.


I think I can see that as well, but I feel like Hal's life on Earth can be as rich as his life in space, so I think a better balance between the two would be ideal, even if I expect Hal will probably still be stuck in space for the foreseeable future.

----------


## Yonekunih

> wishing for a barry and hal team up mini series...


Same here... I honestly enjoy their old team-up in pre-Crisis a lots...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Is it me, of does Martin Jordan look like a young Huey Lewis?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Unfortunately she was never seen or mentioned again after Hal's Spectre book ended  it's a shame, Hal taking care of kids is always really sweet.


Looking after young people, and friends in general, is probably the quality I admire most in Hal.




> I enjoy epic space opera, but a lot of Hal's most intrinsic humane qualities are neglected when he's in space for too long. What's even more aggravating is that they don't seem to know what to do with him even when he is back on Earth. He's either someone who can't get his act together on Earth, or a space adventurer who ends up using his long stays in deep space as an excuse to get away from his everyday problems on his home planet. That's more or less what they've been doing with him since his return. He doesn't even feel like he has his own character arc anymore, he's like a plot device that's spinning its wheels without actually going anywhere... does any of that make any sense?


Hal needs more balance, that is for sure.





> I completely see what you're getting at here. 
> 
> It feels like it's been a long time since we've gotten any forward momentum to Hal's character, and I'm not sure that will change with Morrison as it'll probably be more about Hal reacting to what's going on (assuming he's still the lead) then it is Hal's character. 
> 
> I also don't expect Morrison to do much with Jim and his family back on Earth.


I was hoping we'd get more depth from Hal post Johns.

It is never too late.

----------


## Johnny

Injustice keeps kicking ass. Really shows how much I've missed character-driven Hal stories.

----------


## Frontier

> Injustice keeps kicking ass. Really shows how much I've missed character-driven Hal stories.


Guy should be, like, everybody's spiritual manifestation of guilt  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## vartox

> 


This was such a good story, I really miss Darwyn Cooke!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Guy should be, like, everybody's spiritual manifestation of guilt .


Man...you do could do a whole comic book series, or TV show, on that premise alone.

----------


## AimToTheStar

I know Hal will get Hector Hammond for help (based on Hal's N Pals cover #49).

Do you guys think Carol will show up this time (i hope more than cameo)?

----------


## Johnny

Hammond? Ugh. I was thinking either Carol or more likely Simon and Jessica.

----------


## Frontier

Why in Mogo's name would Hal willingly go to Hammond for help  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I know Hal will get Hector Hammond for help (based on Hal's N Pals cover #49).
> 
> Do you guys think Carol will show up this time (i hope more than cameo)?


Hal back on earth? AWESOME!!! Hopefully it will be significant.

Got my copy of today's issue. Looking forward to reading it later.

----------


## HAN9000

> Why in Mogo's name would Hal willingly go to Hammond for help ?


Probably because Hammond has shown more love for Hal than Carol does in Venditti's run. LOL

----------


## phantom1592

> Hammond? Ugh. I was thinking either Carol or more likely Simon and Jessica.


Why wouldn't he just ring call them? If he's actually GOING to earth, I'd assume it was for help that couldn't just fly right to him with their own rings... 




> Why in Mogo's name would Hal willingly go to Hammond for help ?


Hammond has always been VERY powerful.... and acts for his own self-interest.  If whatever this threat is, is a threat to Hammond too for some reason, he'd certainly help out and that power would be valuable. 

One of the major reasons I don't believe in Heroes killing their villains. You never know when you're going to need something that only Luthor, Thawne, or Joker can provide to save a lot of lives.,..

----------


## jbmasta

Kyle is obviously calling in that favour Orion owes him and I bet the Yellows will put up with working with the Green Lanterns against the Darkstars. It’s a good way to tie off the loose threads Venditti has left.

As far as law enforcement goes, the Darkstars are clearly on the extreme, where any crime means a death sentence. All narratives I’ve experienced with that attitude usually involves the enforcers turning on or becoming independent of their creators, as has happened with the Controllers.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

The boys are back in town: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiC8MZKH...robertvenditti

----------


## TheCape

> The boys are back in town: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiC8MZKH...robertvenditti


More Hal and Barry is always nice.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> The boys are back in town: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiC8MZKH...robertvenditti


Nice. Hal coming back to earth, no matter how brief, seems to be paying off already.

----------


## Frontier

> The boys are back in town: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiC8MZKH...robertvenditti


Is this the first time Barry's shown up in this book? Not counting his appearance in the Metal tie-in (from what I remember). 

It looks like they're in a cell...Hammond's?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> The boys are back in town: https://www.instagram.com/p/BiC8MZKH...robertvenditti


This is great, do you guys think Hal will tell Barry about Speed Force Singularity?

----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for Wonder Woman Annual 2 by Yasmine Putri



You guys see Carol? Cuz i don't  :Mad:

----------


## Frontier

> Cover for Wonder Woman Annual 2 by Yasmine Putri
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see Carol? Cuz i don't


I was hoping we'd get a Diana and Carol team-up, but I can't say I'd be surprised if she's not in at all...even if she's supposed to be _the_ definitive Star Sapphire.

----------


## vartox

> Cover for Wonder Woman Annual 2 by Yasmine Putri
> 
> 
> 
> You guys see Carol? Cuz i don't


I see... Miri Riam? But yeah, no Carol  :Stick Out Tongue:  I do like that new Wondy Star Sapphire outfit, at least.




> I was hoping we'd get a Diana and Carol team-up, but I can't say I'd be surprised if she's not in at all...even if she's supposed to be _the_ definitive Star Sapphire.


 I thought it would be kinda funny(/sad) if the first time Carol did anything in years would be in a WW issue instead of a GL book, but I guess we're not going to get that either. I am also not surprised in the least.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I was hoping we'd get a Diana and Carol team-up, but I can't say I'd be surprised if she's not in at all...even if she's supposed to be _the_ definitive Star Sapphire.


Queen of Zamaron and Princess of Themyscira team  ups, I'm ready to go broke but as you say it.

----------


## Frontier

> I see... Miri Riam? But yeah, no Carol  I do like that new Wondy Star Sapphire outfit, at least.
> 
>  I thought it would be kinda funny(/sad) if the first time Carol did anything in years would be in a WW issue instead of a GL book, but I guess we're not going to get that either. I am also not surprised in the least.


It'd be really sad if we get a Star Sapphire story and the main Star Sapphire doesn't even show up in it  :Frown: . 

Honestly, _DC Super Hero Girls_ has done more with Carol in one digital series then DC has done for her in an entire year. 

Heck, were there any Carol highlights in 2017? The most I can think of is a cameo in _Green Lanterns_ and an appearance in a _Justice League Action_ short where she was part of a female villain group and ended up in handcuffs.

----------


## vartox

> It'd be really sad if we get a Star Sapphire story and the main Star Sapphire doesn't even show up in it . 
> 
> Honestly, _DC Super Hero Girls_ has done more with Carol in one digital series then DC has done for her in an entire year. 
> 
> Heck, were there any Carol highlights in 2017? The most I can think of is a cameo in _Green Lanterns_ and an appearance in a _Justice League Action_ short where she was part of a female villain group and ended up in handcuffs.


there was that issue in Hal n Pals where Hammond showed Hal an illusion with Carol in it, then we got to see her through a window (no dialog of course though)  :Stick Out Tongue:  I think Superhero Girls has probably treated her better than anything.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> there was that issue in Hal n Pals where Hammond showed Hal an illusion with Carol in it, then we got to see her through a window (no dialog of course though)  I think Superhero Girls has probably treated her better than anything.


Issues #31 to be exact

----------


## Johnny

Deleted scene from Infinity War.  :Wink:

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Where the hell is Carol? I know she still has her ring.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

Another panel from that WW annual... is one of the two in the middle Carol? I can't tell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


One of the best thing that happen in Injustice universe

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Another panel from that WW annual... is one of the two in the middle Carol? I can't tell


Now i can't wait  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Frontier

> 


_Injustice_? 



> Another panel from that WW annual... is one of the two in the middle Carol? I can't tell


None of them match her New 52 design that much. 

The closest is probably the second from the left, but the mask/helm is off.

----------


## vartox

> None of them match her New 52 design that much. 
> 
> The closest is probably the second from the left, but the mask/helm is off.


Yeah, none of them match her New 52 look but the third one looks a bit similar to her pre-new 52 costume. The second woman almost looks more like Mera's design to me   :Confused:

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, none of them match her New 52 look but *the third one looks a bit similar to her pre-new 52 costume*. The second woman almost looks more like Mera's design to me


Notice how she is the only one who doesn't seem to be using a ring.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for The Flash #49



Hal is in Flash War?

And a panel From Hal's N Pals #44

----------


## Johnny

There's going to be a lot of funny memes coming from this panel. Hal and Barry seem to be a rather popular pairing on twitter. lol

----------


## Frontier

> Cover for The Flash #49
> 
> 
> 
> Hal is in Flash War?


It looks like the entire Superhero community come together to stop Barry and Wally from messing with Speed Force.



> And a panel From Hal's N Pals #44


Barry looks like he's ticked he has to bail Hal out of jail...again  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

I wonder if Hal remembers Wally.

----------


## vartox

Hal interacting with Superman some more, in Bendis' Man of Steel  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> Hal interacting with Superman some more, in Bendis' Man of Steel


It looks like they're dealing with the fallout of that arsonist's fire. 

I wonder what Hal's doing in Metropolis and why he seems to be getting on Superman's case?

----------


## Johnny

I can never get used to Hal with spiked hair.

----------


## vartox

> And a panel From Hal's N Pals #44


Hal grabs Hector Hammond instead of bringing Barry with him? Wonder why?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I can never get used to Hal with spiked hair.


Yeah, Hal with short/spikey hair never looks quite right. I do recall Doc Shaner saying Hal is also in his MOS issue and his Hal is fantastic  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny

> Yeah, Hal with short/spikey hair never looks quite right. I do recall Doc Shaner saying Hal is also in his MOS issue and his Hal is fantastic


Music to my ears.  :Smile: 

Ironically enough the terrible New-52 animated portrayal of Hal actually did the spikey hair well.

----------


## Frontier

When I think spiky hair, I think Kyle...so, yeah, not something I immediately associate with Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Hal interacting with Superman some more, in Bendis' Man of Steel


Ugh, who draw this? he/she clearly doesn't know how to draw Hal perfectly

----------


## Darkseid Is

> Ugh, who draw this? he/she clearly doesn't know how to draw Hal perfectly


I'm not reading the recent books currently but it looks like Maguire. Looks great to me.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I'm not reading the recent books currently but it looks like Maguire. Looks great to me.


I'm happy for you, it's just you know, Hal with hair like that doesn't look like Hal.

----------


## Johnny

At least it's more preferable than the long hair. You don't want Hal looking like Fabio again.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> At least it's more preferable than the long hair. You don't want Hal looking like Fabio again.


Lol. Yeah but this cover is badass

----------


## Johnny

That run had potential, but didn't go anywhere. I know it was more due to editorial than Venditti, but it's a shame it wasn't better than it was. It was part of DC YOU, so it's not a shocker it was bad I guess.

----------


## jbmasta

> That run had potential, but didn't go anywhere. I know it was more due to editorial than Venditti, but it's a shame it wasn't better than it was. It was part of DC YOU, so it's not a shocker it was bad I guess.


It was the first time Venditti had Hal without the Corps to deal with. In fact, it's the only time he's had only Hal to play with.

Pros:
There were serious GL: TAS vibes with Darlene, who felt very Aya.
The Grey Agents has lots of potential, looking at how the vacuum left by the absence of the GLC would be filled. Venditti has returned to this concept somewhat with the current Darkstars arc.
We discovered Rafa Sandoval through it
We got to see the kickback of Krona's Gauntlet. The more powerful something is, the higher the price for tapping into that power.
We got to see Hal on Earth and with his family for seemingly the first time in forever (which is depressingly the last time Jim and his family appeared)
At least Hal wasn't depowered (Superman) or replaced with Bat-Mech.

Cons:
Venditti spend the first six issues cleaning up the loose threads from the end of Godhead, with the Black Hand and Source Wall thing. This period also included a backstory Annual. He also spent a few issues with the big issue 50 clash with Parallax, taking issues away from other storylines. We haven't seen Hallax since, and the timeframe for Venditti to provide any payoff is narrowing.
Hal didn't need long hair, just the change of outfit would have sufficed

----------


## j9ac9k

> At least it's more preferable than the long hair. You don't want Hal looking like Fabio again.


I thought it was EVS who made Hal look like Fabio - the longer hair didn't seem so bad otherwise - considering the point of that storyline, it seemed to fit.  I thought the whole Renegade thing was a wasted opportunity (jbmasta outlines a lot of what I was thinking as well).  Taking Hal out of his comfort zone and seeing him operate outside the corps with a new weapon he doesn't totally understand, etc. could have been a truly memorable and character-defining arc.  There were some good ideas, but I thought his "crew" wasn't particularly interesting and there seemed to be editorial interference.

And I also think that Superman page looks like Maguire.  The hair is weird and spiky, but not in an "unkempt anime way" like the animated example above - he still has longer hair there.  Maguire seems to have given Hal a buzzcut for some reason.  I just hope that the scene doesn't depict Hal acing out of character and getting into a fight with Supes for a stupid reason.

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, buzzcut Hal looks weird. Martin Coccolo's Hal looked weird at times too. He gave him an undercut in one issue.








This looks more like some strange mix of Wally West and Guy Gardner, than Hal Jordan. Coccolo is a good artist, though. I wouldn't mind seeing him back for a couple of issues.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Deleted scene from Infinity War.


Hal would get into a physical confrontation with Thanos, with no fudges given.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wonder if Hal remembers Wally.


It would be tragic if he didn't.

----------


## Johnny

Come back Hal, we need ya.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Come back Hal, we need ya.


The best scene from Wonder Woman and Justice League  :Big Grin:

----------


## AimToTheStar

Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #45

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #45


Very cool.

Tyler Kirkham has been killing it on the variant covers.

Kinda liking the black inside the emblem look also.

----------


## Frontier

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #45


Cool transformation  :Cool: .

----------


## liwanag

> Come back Hal, we need ya.


if only.... sigh....

----------


## jorge17881

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #45


Wow! looks amazing.

----------


## vartox

This variant for #44 is pretty awesome! And I love the minimalist virgin variant look.

----------


## Frontier

Cool covers all around  :Cool: .

----------


## jorge17881

> This variant for #44 is pretty awesome! And I love the minimalist virgin variant look.


Nice :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


Hal as Red Lantern is cool but my favorite is Hal as Black Lantern (after green of course!)

----------


## Yonekunih

Have a funny video about the Green Lanterns, the song is in Japanese but the creator is Chinese or Taiwanese I can't say. I dunno if it's been shared yet but well, here we go.

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av720...338.__bofqi.21

----------


## j9ac9k

There's another video on that page that's - well, if you ever wanted the GL's to form a boyband .... what in the world is happening in the world??  :Wink: 
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av614...338.__bofqi.19

Or if you want Hal to form one all on his own:
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av126...338.__bofqi.23

----------


## Yonekunih

> There's another video on that page that's - well, if you ever wanted the GL's to form a boyband .... what in the world is happening in the world?? 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av614...338.__bofqi.19
> 
> Or if you want Hal to form one all on his own:
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av126...338.__bofqi.23



These MMD models are really good haha. But I'm more for drawing fanmade vids.
This one is Earth GL boyband, with Hal as lead singer singing Astronaut by Simple Plan- which is actually fit.
Like this
bbgl.jpg
 But be warned, there is ship Hal x Barry at the end, just hugging but well, beware lol

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av272...338.__bofqi.19

This one is just Hal in the arc Black Lantern. When he jumped off the cliff still gives me chill.

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av677...338.__bofqi.28

I have to say though, Chinese/Taiwanese fans are insanely good at these.

----------


## Johnny

Hal x Barry is quite a popular ship on social media. lol

----------


## WallyWestFlash

c9837235f24f0625cd81820b9274edc8--green-lantern-dc-green-lantern-corps.jpg

10 char.

----------


## HAN9000

> Have a funny video about the Green Lanterns, the song is in Japanese but the creator is Chinese or Taiwanese I can't say. I dunno if it's been shared yet but well, here we go.
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av720...338.__bofqi.21


She's Chinese. Taiwanese use traditional Chinese characters.

----------


## Yonekunih

> She's Chinese. Taiwanese use traditional Chinese characters.


Thanks! I can never distinguish Chinese and Taiwanese, their characters look the same to me...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I know this is a bit late but Hal Jordan #43 was another great issue. Thought it would be slow because its a prelude but it had good dialogue, a good plot and just generally written really well.

Really hyped for the showdown with the Darkstars.

This is what makes comics fans. No fancy gimmicks, crossovers, new number ones. Just good, solid writing.

----------


## Frontier

> I know this is a bit late but Hal Jordan #43 was another great issue. Thought it would be slow because its a prelude but it had good dialogue, a good plot and just generally written really well.
> 
> Really hyped for the showdown with the Darkstars.
> 
> This is what makes comics fans. No fancy gimmicks, crossovers, new number ones. Just good, solid writing.


Hopefully once Morrison takes over we'll still be able to get that from the GL books  :Smile: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Oh man. Don't remind me. 

Morrison. uhgh.  :Frown: 

I hope the rumors are wrong.

----------


## Jekyll

> Oh man. Don't remind me. 
> 
> Morrison. uhgh. 
> 
> I hope the rumors are wrong.


My feelings as well. I’m more than likely dropping when Robert V leaves.

----------


## TheCape

I think that we are getting ahead of ourselves here, we don't really know if "Morrison is coming"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I think that we are getting ahead of ourselves here, we don't really know if "Morrison is coming"


I just love that phrase "Morrison is coming," it's like the "Darkseid is" of comics  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## TheCape

> I just love that phrase "Morrison is coming," it's like the "Darkseid is" of comics .


I prefer "Anti-Life justfied my hate" personally  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I just love that phrase "Morrison is coming," it's like the "Darkseid is" of comics .


Yea, we already got the "Bendis is coming" Superman ads of dread, so why not.

----------


## Johnny

Guys please, I don't want to keep hearing about Bendis or Morrison coming. These are two middle-aged men for crying out loud.

----------


## Johnny

Full image of the cover to #44.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Guys please, I don't want to keep hearing about Bendis or Morrison coming. These are two middle-aged men for crying out loud.


LOL!!!




> Full image of the cover to #44.


That is amazing. The angles, the detailed pilot helmet, Hal's reflection in the visor reaching out, the close up of the ring with the gleam, the smoke and fire in the background and everything is brilliant. Didn't know Kikham was that kind of artist.

So is it Hal got blown out of his plane while flying and lost his ring too? That's quite a spot he's in.

----------


## Johnny

It's interesting that Hal was actually wearing his ring while flying.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It's interesting that Hal was actually wearing his ring while flying.


I think it likely he wasn't wearing it at the time - maybe it's coming to save him?  Either way, that's a pretty cover.  I know it's more dramatic, but the "Hal crashes planes" trope was really overused for awhile.  Starting the movie with it always made me groan a bit.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> Full image of the cover to #44.


man, that's gotta be in the top ten covers for the month if there was one.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Full image of the cover to #44.


Damn, some guys can draw.

----------


## phantom1592

> It's interesting that Hal was actually wearing his ring while flying.


Is that still a thing? 

That was a retcon after the Parallax years... Silver age, Bronze age all the way up through the 90's he wore the ring while flying all the time... and it saved him ALL the time...  and then during the 'one year later' post infinite Crisis, around the #10-15... it was shown he and his friends were shot down and captured for months because he hadn't worn his ring... and he admitted it was a universally STUPID thing for him to do and he wouldn't let it happen again. Then broke all kinds of international laws to get his friends back.

Then there was a YEARS LONG jump where he wasn't on earth much... so is the whole 'I don't wear rings when I fly' thing still supposed to be a common character trait?

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

> Is that still a thing? 
> 
> That was a retcon after the Parallax years... Silver age, Bronze age all the way up through the 90's he wore the ring while flying all the time... and it saved him ALL the time...  and then during the 'one year later' post infinite Crisis, around the #10-15... it was shown he and his friends were shot down and captured for months because he hadn't worn his ring... and he admitted it was a universally STUPID thing for him to do and he wouldn't let it happen again. Then broke all kinds of international laws to get his friends back.
> 
> Then there was a YEARS LONG jump where he wasn't on earth much... *so is the whole 'I don't wear rings when I fly' thing still supposed to be a common character trait?*


I think so. In the Injustice universe he started wearing it while flying again because fear started creeping up on him again after Superman's fall.

----------


## Johnny

> 


Bryan Hitch isn't my favorite but that's a great image. Wonder what it's for.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Preview for Hal's N Pals #44

https://13thdimension.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-44/

----------


## Johnny

> Preview for Hal's N Pals #44
> 
> https://13thdimension.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-44/


Nice art by Brandon Peterson.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Preview for Hal's N Pals #44
> 
> https://13thdimension.com/exclusive-...tern-corps-44/


"My mentor died that day" - somewhere on a deserted asteroid in the vega cluster, a lone tear rolls down Kilowag's cheek...

But seriously, this doesn't look too bad.  Hal & Barry I can get behind.  

Did Venditti write the dialog for the cover?  Because it doesn't really seem necessary.  Just a face to face angry shot would've been fine.  The text made it seem like a couple of 8 year olds arguing.  Anyway, onward to #50.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think so. In the Injustice universe *he started wearing while flying again because fear started creeping up on him* again after Superman's fall.


That's some Abin Sur stuff!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *"My mentor died that day" - somewhere on a deserted asteroid in the vega cluster, a lone tear rolls down Kilowag's cheek...
> *
> But seriously, this doesn't look too bad.  Hal & Barry I can get behind.  
> 
> Did Venditti write the dialog for the cover?  Because it doesn't really seem necessary.  Just a face to face angry shot would've been fine.  The text made it seem like a couple of 8 year olds arguing.  Anyway, onward to #50.


But....what about Sinestro?!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It is really great to see old continuity brought back, especially in regards to Green Lantern.

So much history surrounds Tomar-Re: training Hal, failing to save Krypton, recommending Katma as Sinestro's successor, and his ring going to John Stewart.

It would have been interesting to see a confrontation between Tomar-Tu, and Zod.

Geez, Tomar-Tu....are you after hard justice, or vengeance?

This is one of the reasons I don't like heroes that kill. 

I'm fine with anti-heroes who do kill, though.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

for me Kilowog will always be that sweet giant alien that had a crush on Arisia when he was first introduced. Hard to accept that trainer that trained Hal when he seemed to have less experience than Arisia back when the Corps book was Hal, John, Guy, Arisia, Katma, Ch'p, Salaak and Kilowog.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> But....what about Sinestro?!


I know right?  Hal's got more mentors than he has pink slips from Ferris Air.

----------


## Frontier

Tomar-Re, Ganthet, Kilowog, Sinestro, Abin-Sur and his dad's ghost...yeah, he does have a lot of mentors  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Nice bit of continuity with Venditti bringing back Goldface killing Tomar-Re. Kinda feel bad for Goldface though (having read him from Johns' Flash run where he _did_ go straight).

----------


## j9ac9k

> for me Kilowog will always be that sweet giant alien that had a crush on Arisia when he was first introduced. Hard to accept that trainer that trained Hal when he seemed to have less experience than Arisia back when the Corps book was Hal, John, Guy, Arisia, Katma, Ch'p, Salaak and Kilowog.


Yes - it was such a complete change of character!  I think he had a couple of appearances after the GLC title ended (I can think of one in particular where he was with the JLI) where he was transitioning and he was still portrayed as "simple" but more mechanical and tech-savy rather than scientific and a bio-chemist so had a rougher edge as opposed to being naive, then he was just "rough" which lead to him being retconned as the GL drill instructor.  That's how I saw it anyway...

----------


## Frontier

I guess it really all depends on how you first got into a character. 

It's really hard for me to imagine a Kilowog that's not a drill sergeant or calling someone a "Poozer."

----------


## j9ac9k

> I guess it really all depends on how you first got into a character. 
> 
> It's really hard for me to imagine a Kilowog that's not a drill sergeant or calling someone a "Poozer."


For what it's worth, he always called people "Poozer" even when he was the "gentle giant" - it just had a nicer connotation then.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

and here i was hoping for goldface to make a comeback.

----------


## Frontier

> and here i was hoping for goldface to make a comeback.


Same here  :Frown: .

----------


## j9ac9k

> Same here .


Why?  I didn't read his appearances in "The Flash" but he never seemed anything more than a gimmick to play on GL's old weakness.  Was there more to him that I missed?

----------


## Frontier

> Why?  I didn't read his appearances in "The Flash" but he never seemed anything more than a gimmick to play on GL's old weakness.  Was there more to him that I missed?


Johns' _Flash_ run really expanded a lot on his character and found a creative and interesting of using him. 

On-top of that, I just think it's a waste to bring back an old-school villain just to kill them off like that or not really do anything with them.

----------


## HAN9000

Ive never considered Tomar-Re as a Hals mentor. As I remember, they were just colleagues back in Silver Age and Tomar-Re hardly taught Hal anything. I think Venditti drew that idea from the movie. The same with Sinestro said something like I dont like you at first to Hal in the Sinestros Law arc. Actually Sinestro did like Hal about his questioning and disobedience from the first time they met in Secret Origin. While in the movie he beat the shit out of Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> I’ve never considered Tomar-Re as a Hal’s mentor. As I remember, they were just colleagues back in Silver Age and Tomar-Re hardly taught Hal anything. I think Venditti drew that idea from the movie. The same with Sinestro said something like “I don’t like you at first” to Hal in the Sinestro’s Law arc. Actually Sinestro did like Hal about his questioning and disobedience from the first time they met in Secret Origin. While in the movie he beat the shit out of Hal.


I've always thought of Tomar as one of Hal's first GL buddies.

----------


## HAN9000

> I've always thought of Tomar as one of Hal's first GL buddies.


The same with you. And Katma too. I think Hal had a huge influence on her. The quote “Once a Green Lantern, always a Green Lantern” first appears in comics was Hal persuading her not to quit as a GL. Sadly their relationship became a little awkward after she became John’s love interest.

----------


## HAN9000

Repeated post

----------


## liwanag

> Why?  I didn't read his appearances in "The Flash" but he never seemed anything more than a gimmick to play on GL's old weakness.  Was there more to him that I missed?


probably not, but i like the idea that he was a crime boss. something that could connect the old rogues from the new.

think of black mask in coast city.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal's got more mentors than he has pink slips from Ferris Air.






> Tomar-Re, Ganthet, Kilowog, Sinestro, Abin-Sur and his dad's ghost...yeah, he does have a lot of mentors .


With such diverse influences, one would think Hal would be more.....zen-like.....in the way he approaches things.

It's pretty funny, and cool in a way, that he's not.

I don't like Hal as a meathead, but I don't want him to be perfect, either.

----------


## Johnny

Hal needs balance. That's when he's at his best. Unfortunately he hardly ever gets that proper balance. No.1 reason for me why GL: TAS has the best Hal.

----------


## Frontier

> Hal needs balance. That's when he's at his best. Unfortunately he hardly ever gets that proper balance. No.1 reason for me why GL: TAS has the best Hal.


I feel like any kind of balance is the hardest thing to find in modern comics these days...

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Hal needs balance. That's when he's at his best. Unfortunately he hardly ever gets that proper balance. No.1 reason for me why GL: TAS has the best Hal.


100% agreed

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

i was looking at the trailer of death of superman and thought how little screen time hal got. hope it's the case for the whole movie.

----------


## Johnny

Well, it's a Superman story, I don't expect the Justice League to have much of a role in it beyond getting thrown around by Doomsday.

----------


## Frontier

I imagine Hal will probably get as much screentime as the rest of the League does, so marginal. 

They brought back Fillion so he's obviously going to get some lines at the very least.

----------


## liwanag

> I imagine Hal will probably get as much screentime as the rest of the League does, so marginal. 
> 
> They brought back Fillion so he's obviously going to get some lines at the very least.


hopefully so.

although wonder woman fighting doomdsay solo and hoding up her own made me feel jealous.

----------


## Frontier

> hopefully so.
> 
> although wonder woman fighting doomdsay solo and hoding up her own made me feel jealous.


I can't be mad since it's Wonder Woman  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, it's a Superman story, I don't expect the Justice League to have much of a role in it beyond getting thrown around by Doomsday.


Honestly I'm curious about how Superman die with all Justice League members fighting Doomsday by his side this time...

----------


## silly

> Honestly I'm curious about how Superman die with all Justice League members fighting Doomsday by his side this time...


i'm curious as well.

a team that has superman, wonder woman, hal jordan, barry allen, j'onn j'onnz and add in hawkman, aquaman, bats and cyborg, should be able to handle darkseid himself.

----------


## mrbrklyn

It is amazing that Hal Jordan 43 seems to have disapeared from the market before I could even get a copy.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal needs balance. That's when he's at his best. Unfortunately he hardly ever gets that proper balance. No.1 reason for me why GL: TAS has the best Hal.


GLTAS should be the blueprint on how to portray Hal right. The show even made Guy Gardner work in a modern setting.

----------


## Johnny

Powerful scenes in today's issues. It's always fascinating to me how a character like Hal Jordan, one of the greatest Lanterns and heroes in history, an extroverted guy who likes to show off and brighten the mood, can think so little of himself at times. It's like everything good he's ever done becomes completely irrelevant when it comes to his personal conflicts.

----------


## Jekyll

Loved having Hal interact with Barry in the issue today! Solid story and sad to see Venditti leave.

----------


## Yonekunih

> Powerful scenes in today's issues. It's always fascinating to me how a character like Hal Jordan, one of the greatest Lanterns and heroes in history, an extroverted guy who likes to show off and brighten the mood, can think so little of himself at times. It's like everything good he's ever done becomes completely irrelevant when it comes to his personal conflicts.


I agree, he actually há done so much yet most people always sum him up in one word "dumb". What the hell people? He's not a perfect human being, he's got issues but he always tries to do good.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

I have a quick question. Since Rebirth, and technically New 52, what's become of Hal's family? 

I remember prior to the Flashpoint thing, we had his younger brother and his two kids (Jason and Jane) I and one daughter for them named Stephanie if I can remember. 
Then there was Jack and his wife, the twins Jason and Jenifer, and their other daughter Helen who was the one that had powers and looked like she was going to become kind of important to his story and that got pulled apart. 

And then there's the Air Wave branch of the Jordan family. 

So has anyone from the family shown up in series? As far as I've seen, no, but I have a back log and missed a lot of the New 52. So I'm curious if they're at all having them involved in his life.

----------


## jbmasta

> I have a quick question. Since Rebirth, and technically New 52, what's become of Hal's family? 
> 
> I remember prior to the Flashpoint thing, we had his younger brother and his two kids (Jason and Jane) I and one daughter for them named Stephanie if I can remember. 
> Then there was Jack and his wife, the twins Jason and Jenifer, and their other daughter Helen who was the one that had powers and looked like she was going to become kind of important to his story and that got pulled apart. 
> 
> And then there's the Air Wave branch of the Jordan family. 
> 
> So has anyone from the family shown up in series? As far as I've seen, no, but I have a back log and missed a lot of the New 52. So I'm curious if they're at all having them involved in his life.


His brother Jim is still around, with his wife Sue and kids Howard and Jane. Martin Jordan still died in the plane crash, and his mother has died as part of his backstory (Hal risked his career to see her on her deathbed iirc).

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> His brother Jim is still around, with his wife Sue and kids Howard and Jane. Martin Jordan still died in the plane crash, and his mother has died as part of his backstory (Hal risked his career to see her on her deathbed iirc).


Never quite understood this particular wrinkle to Hal's backstory that Johns added in. Hal's sick mom wouldn't let him visit her in the hospital as long as he was in the Air Force, so Hal punches out his CO in order to get kicked out, because his ego wouldn't allow him to quit? But, wouldn't striking a superior officer mean a court martial that would take much longer?

EDIT: Well, I looked it up and apparently, Johns was right. An officer can refuse a court martial and take his punishment, which would have been an immediate dishonorable discharge. I guess if you want to get out of the Air Force as quickly as possible, punching out your CO is best way to go about it if you aren't afraid of losing your benefits.

----------


## jbmasta

> Never quite understood this particular wrinkle to Hal's backstory that Johns added in. Hal's sick mom wouldn't let him visit her in the hospital as long as he was in the Air Force, so Hal punches out his CO in order to get kicked out, because his ego wouldn't allow him to quit? But, wouldn't striking a superior officer mean a court martial that would take much longer?
> 
> EDIT: Well, I looked it up and apparently, Johns was right. An officer can refuse a court martial and take his punishment, which would have been an immediate dishonorable discharge. I guess if you want to get out of the Air Force as quickly as possible, punching out your CO is best way to go about it if you aren't afraid of losing your benefits.


This is Hal we're talking about. When he is set on doing something, he goes for outside the box solutions and worry about the consequences later.

Basically Hal has dead parents (Geoff Johns likes this trope, he killed off Kyle's mother in Sinestro Corps War as well as killing Barry's mother over in Flash), one brother, one sister in law and a niece and nephew. It is odd how Hal doesn't turn to Jim for help at the start of New 52, when he's been expelled from the Corps, but maybe that's Hal's pride or Jim wasn't around or receptive to Hal's situation. Jim and his family are in Sinestro Corps War, an issue of Green Lantern just before Godhead and the issues leading up to issue 50.

----------


## mrumsey

> This is Hal we're talking about. When he is set on doing something, he goes for outside the box solutions and worry about the consequences later.
> 
> Basically Hal has dead parents (Geoff Johns likes this trope, he killed off Kyle's mother in Sinestro Corps War as well as killing Barry's mother over in Flash), one brother, one sister in law and a niece and nephew. It is odd how Hal doesn't turn to Jim for help at the start of New 52, when he's been expelled from the Corps, but maybe that's Hal's pride or Jim wasn't around or receptive to Hal's situation. Jim and his family are in Sinestro Corps War, an issue of Green Lantern just before Godhead and the issues leading up to issue 50.


Jim and his family were also featured prominently in Venditti's Sonar arc in Green Lantern #47-49.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I guess if you want to get out of the Air Force as quickly as possible, punching out your CO is best way to go about it if you aren't afraid of losing your benefits.


Haha i love that part  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The secret origin of "Hands" Jordan.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Never quite understood this particular wrinkle to Hal's backstory that Johns added in. Hal's sick mom wouldn't let him visit her in the hospital as long as he was in the Air Force, so Hal punches out his CO in order to get kicked out, because his ego wouldn't allow him to quit? But, wouldn't striking a superior officer mean a court martial that would take much longer?
> 
> EDIT: Well, I looked it up and apparently, Johns was right. An officer can refuse a court martial and take his punishment, which would have been an immediate dishonorable discharge. I guess if you want to get out of the Air Force as quickly as possible, punching out your CO is best way to go about it if you aren't afraid of losing your benefits.


Gah damn is that how it happened?  Johns really didn't do Hal's mom any favors painting her in such a bad light.  She's on her death bed and still trying to control Hal's life by hanging the ultimate guilt trip over his head.  I know the point of the whole thing was to give Hal a legitimate reason for getting kicked out of the Air Force so he doesn't come off as a screw up, but wow... He's a grown ass man and AF is a legitimate, respectable job.  It's not like he's out selling drugs or teasing a 3 Joker storyline that never happens.  Come to peace with it, lady.  There's more important things to worry about.  This is one of those arbitrary cliche ultimatums lazy writers put in stories.  Hal could easily just show it in his civvies and pretend like he quit.  How's his mom going to know?  She got a hotline to the General or something?  She's on her death bed.

If Hal really wanted to get kicked out, (depending on the time period) he shoulda just kissed his C.O.  Of course that plan may backfire if the C.O. kisses back.

----------


## silly

> 


man, that's poster worthy

----------


## jbmasta

> Jim and his family were also featured prominently in Venditti's Sonar arc in Green Lantern #47-49.


I did say the issues leading up to issue 50. The last appearance of Jim was the start of #51, where he talked Hal back into a corporeal state.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Gah damn is that how it happened?  Johns really didn't do Hal's mom any favors painting her in such a bad light.  She's on her death bed and still trying to control Hal's life by hanging the ultimate guilt trip over his head.  I know the point of the whole thing was to give Hal a legitimate reason for getting kicked out of the Air Force so he doesn't come off as a screw up, but wow... He's a grown ass man and AF is a legitimate, respectable job.  It's not like he's out selling drugs or teasing a 3 Joker storyline that never happens.  Come to peace with it, lady.  There's more important things to worry about.  This is one of those arbitrary cliche ultimatums lazy writers put in stories. * Hal could easily just show it in his civvies and pretend like he quit.  How's his mom going to know?*  She got a hotline to the General or something?  She's on her death bed.
> 
> If Hal really wanted to get kicked out, (depending on the time period) he shoulda just kissed his C.O.  Of course that plan may backfire if the C.O. kisses back.


I thought about that, but remembered Hal was chosen by the ring for being fearless.....and honest.

The writing showed a lack in trying to flesh out Jordan family dynamic, especially when the clan was rather unique by silver age standards.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Not really liking the fact that Snyder is doing the Legion of Doom in JLA and using Sinestro. It just doesn't fit since among Hal, John, Guy and Kyle, John has had the least interaction with Sinestro of the bunch. It smacks of the suits thinking (all GL's are the same so we can swap anyone of them out to aide in diversity et al). It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues. You can borrow them from time to time but...It brings up the question who is John's arch enemy? Not sure Fatality would count any more but if DC wants to use the classic alpha DC GL villain the should use the classic alpha GL (Hal). You can't have it both ways.

----------


## Frontier

> Not really liking the fact that Snyder is doing the Legion of Doom in JLA and using Sinestro. It just doesn't fit since among Hal, John, Guy and Kyle, John has had the least interaction with Sinestro of the bunch. It smacks of the suits thinking (all GL's are the same so we can swap anyone of them out to aide in diversity et al). It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues. You can borrow them from time to time but...It brings up the question who is John's arch enemy? Not sure Fatality would count any more but if DC wants to use the classic alpha DC GL villain the should use the classic alpha GL (Hal). You can't have it both ways.


Or the DCAU where they just used Sinestro since he was the biggest GL baddie and they needed an opposite number for their GL (John).

----------


## Johnny

Given that we've seen villains like Brainiac and Zod in the GL books lately, I don't mind Sinestro being in the LoD without Hal being in the JL. Sinestro was in Forever Evil when Hal wasn't part of the story at all, plus he hasn't been a Hal-exclusive villain for quite a while, he went against Superman recently too. I don't like that Hal isn't part of the new JL titles but Sinestro being there doesn't really bother me, his appearance in No Justice kind of gave it away anyway.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues.


Yeah, and when was the last time either of them, or Grayven or Fatality or whomever even showed up?  Hal's the only one with good rogues and DC knows it.  It's a shame.  I'm still hoping for good news about the new creative team...

I said it in the other thread, but I think they can revamp the Manhunters, creating a "main" Manhunter as a foil for John. (one with a personality and can match John for military leadership skills)

----------


## Frontier

> Given that we've seen villains like Brainiac and Zod in the GL books lately, I don't mind Sinestro being in the LoD without Hal being in the JL. Sinestro was in Forever Evil when Hal wasn't part of the story at all, plus he hasn't been a Hal-exclusive villain for quite a while, he went against Superman recently too. I don't like that Hal isn't part of the new JL titles but Sinestro being there doesn't really bother me, his appearance in No Justice kind of gave it away anyway.


Well, there was Earth-2 Hal/Power Ring in _Forever Evil_ (who Sinestro quickly killed)...



> Yeah, and when was the last time either of them, or Grayven or Fatality or whomever even showed up?  Hal's the only one with good rogues and DC knows it.  It's a shame.  I'm still hoping for good news about the new creative team...
> 
> I said it in the other thread, but I think they can revamp the Manhunters, creating a "main" Manhunter as a foil for John. (one with a personality and can match John for military leadership skills)


I'm surprised it's been so long since they did anything major with the Manhunters. 

You'd think they'd get used more.

----------


## Shockingjustice

> Not really liking the fact that Snyder is doing the Legion of Doom in JLA and using Sinestro. It just doesn't fit since among Hal, John, Guy and Kyle, John has had the least interaction with Sinestro of the bunch. It smacks of the suits thinking (all GL's are the same so we can swap anyone of them out to aide in diversity et al). It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues. You can borrow them from time to time but...It brings up the question who is John's arch enemy? Not sure Fatality would count any more but if DC wants to use the classic alpha DC GL villain the should use the classic alpha GL (Hal). You can't have it both ways.


What would you prefer?

----------


## Johnny

> Not really liking the fact that Snyder is doing the Legion of Doom in JLA and using Sinestro. It just doesn't fit since among Hal, John, Guy and Kyle, John has had the least interaction with Sinestro of the bunch. It smacks of the suits thinking (all GL's are the same so we can swap anyone of them out to aide in diversity et al). It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues. You can borrow them from time to time but...It brings up the question who is John's arch enemy? Not sure Fatality would count any more but if DC wants to use the classic alpha DC GL villain the should use the classic alpha GL (Hal). You can't have it both ways.


For whatever reason, DC doesn't want to associate Hal with the JL. At least not on a regular basis. So they would try to have their cake and eat it too. A lot of people do see the Green Lanterns as interchangeable though. For instance, in live-action they can easily make Sinestro into another GL's archenemey without even mentioning Hal. That's what the DCAU did. WB couldn't care less about the history between the characters. It's not as if Sinestro is like The Joker in terms of popularity for them to care.

----------


## phantom1592

> Not really liking the fact that Snyder is doing the Legion of Doom in JLA and using Sinestro. It just doesn't fit since among Hal, John, Guy and Kyle, John has had the least interaction with Sinestro of the bunch. It smacks of the suits thinking (all GL's are the same so we can swap anyone of them out to aide in diversity et al). It would be like Hal having an arc going up against Effigy and Nero, both are cool characters but they are Kyle's rogues. You can borrow them from time to time but...It brings up the question who is John's arch enemy? Not sure Fatality would count any more but if DC wants to use the classic alpha DC GL villain the should use the classic alpha GL (Hal). You can't have it both ways.




Well, they absolutely should have used Hal for sure... However, I don't mind Sinestro vs. John. 

1) Sinestro USED to be the #1 villain for all Green Lanterns. Hal was the star of the book and the one who saved the day... but Sinestro hated ALL the GLs and their Guradian masters. He betrayed ALL the corps... not just Hal. I think they've lost a lot by focusing too much on the 'hal/sinestro relationship. He really should have stayed the evil boogeyman that was a warning to them all.

2) John DID marry Katma... who was Sinestro's replacement on Korugar... so there can be some fun stuff to play with there if they choose to go with it.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Well, they absolutely should have used Hal for sure... However, I don't mind Sinestro vs. John. 
> 
> 1) Sinestro USED to be the #1 villain for all Green Lanterns. Hal was the star of the book and the one who saved the day... but Sinestro hated ALL the GLs and their Guradian masters. He betrayed ALL the corps... not just Hal. I think they've lost a lot by focusing too much on the 'hal/sinestro relationship. He really should have stayed the evil boogeyman that was a warning to them all.
> 
> *2) John DID marry Katma... who was Sinestro's replacement on Korugar... so there can be some fun stuff to play with there if they choose to go with it.*


I agree 100%.

I think Katma's ghost would be the driving force between any friction John & Sinestro. Outside of any survivors, John is probably the one person with the most in depth knowledge of the culture and norms of Korugar. John could probably hold a conversation in Sinestro native language without a ring to translate. John probably knows about holidays, recipes, songs, dates in history, and more from Korugar. If Sinestro ever wanted to reminisce about anything on his home world, John would be the one to go to, anmd understand. Under different circumstances John & Sinestro would be friends. I think a sense of a "missed opportunity" would exist John & Sinestro.

In some Elseworld's story, John & Kat are probably pals to Sinestro.

Given John's social activism roots, being an American patriot, and the husband of a freedom fighter of Korugar, Stewart's rivalry with Sinerstro would be a philosophical one, imo. John would see Sinestro like Katma did, a tyrant (not a would-be mentor). While Sinsetro would look down on John outwardly, the thought that John being a feasible acquaintance would not be lost on him, internally. *This rivalry should be nothing like the love/hate thing that goes on between Hal & Sinestro.

The fun part of the Hal & Sinestro rivalry, imo, is how personal and dysfunctional it is.*

----------


## HAN9000

They should create an archenemy for John instead of stealing from Hal (as they always have). This is lower than ET in which they as least knew to kill off Sinestro while dumping Hal.
I'm pissed, disgusted, furious, indignant... I'd better calm down a little. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 




> I agree 100%.
> 
> I think Katma's ghost would be the driving force between any friction John & Sinestro. Outside of any survivors, John is probably the one person with the most in depth knowledge of the culture and norms of Korugar. John could probably hold a conversation in Sinestro native language without a ring to translate. John probably knows about holidays, recipes, songs, dates in history, and more from Korugar. If Sinestro ever wanted to reminisce about anything on his home world, John would be the one to go to, anmd understand. Under different circumstances John & Sinestro would be friends. I think a sense of a "missed opportunity" would exist John & Sinestro.
> 
> In some Elseworld's story, John & Kat are probably pals to Sinestro.
> 
> Given John's social activism roots, being an American patriot, and the husband of a freedom fighter of Korugar, Stewart's rivalry with Sinerstro would be a philosophical one, imo. John would see Sinestro like Katma did, a tyrant (not a would-be mentor). While Sinsetro would look down on John outwardly, the thought that John being a feasible acquaintance would not be lost on him, internally. *This rivalry should be nothing like the love/hate thing that goes on between Hal & Sinestro.
> 
> The fun part of the Hal & Sinestro rivalry, imo, is how personal and dysfunctional it is.*


This argument can be easily refuted by a fact that Katma was a close friend of Hal before becoming John's love interest and she actually talked about Korugar's culture to Hal more than to John. (e.g. She told Hal music doesn't exist on Korugar.)
Besides, Sinestro despises everyone except Hal. He sees John, Guy, Kyle as trash. The idea that in any circumstance he would see John as equal or a friend is really... insulting.

----------


## HAN9000

> Given that we've seen villains like Brainiac and Zod in the GL books lately, I don't mind Sinestro being in the LoD without Hal being in the JL. Sinestro was in Forever Evil when Hal wasn't part of the story at all, plus he hasn't been a Hal-exclusive villain for quite a while, he went against Superman recently too. I don't like that Hal isn't part of the new JL titles but Sinestro being there doesn't really bother me, his appearance in No Justice kind of gave it away anyway.


There are differences between the villain just drops in on another hero and being the counterpart of a hero from a team.
And Forever Evil is a villain-centered story. Heroes are irrelevant. These three cases are not the same.

----------


## Johnny

Well, to DC Hal is clearly interchangeable, so there's that.

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, to DC Hal is clearly interchangeable, so there's that.


To me he isn't.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
I'm starting to consider dropping DC now.

----------


## Johnny

He isn't to me either, but he's been replaced or ignored plenty of times before and he kind of has a history of always coming back on top. What can we do about this new direction other than hope the new writer after Venditti is good.

----------


## liwanag

> To me he isn't. 
> I'm starting to consider dropping DC now.


well, i'm disappointed with dc and wb, but not to the point of dropping.... yet.

----------


## liwanag

went to the store the other day to look for toys.

it's a given the shelves will be filled with avengers, but voltron has more toys than green lantern or dc even.

----------


## Sirzechs

I don't like it nor do I think it will work but I'll allow them to tell their story. I think when it comes on to the Legion of Doom as oppose to the Injustice League the countering villains must be someone that has a personal vendetta against the Justice League member, Lex, Joker, Cheetah and in the case of John's opposition Fatality would have been his fit, not Sinestro.

----------


## Frontier

I thought John and Sinestro's interaction in Godhead was interesting so I'm at least tentatively looking forward to seeing what kind of dynamic they develop, so long as writers remember that Sinestro is definitively Hal's nemesis.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> They should create an archenemy for John instead of stealing from Hal (as they always have).


The last time they did serious character development for John was with Green Lantern Mosaic.... which was excellent until they cancelled it.

Hal Jordan was Gil Kane's master piece and reflects Kane's sensibilities.  They have stretched that character and distorted him so much, at times 
it is hard to recognize him, as it is.  What are you gonna do.  The Comic's business is no longer the tight collaboration of a collection of closely 
connected artists and writers.  It is no longer a coffee shop affair and these large media companies have no collective memory of sensitivity.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> They should create an archenemy for John instead of stealing from Hal (as they always have). This is lower than ET in which they as least knew to kill off Sinestro while dumping Hal.
> I'm pissed, disgusted, furious, indignant... I'd better calm down a little.
> 
> 
> 
> This argument can be easily refuted by a fact that Katma was a close friend of Hal before becoming John's love interest and she actually talked about Korugar's culture to Hal more than to John. (e.g. She told Hal music doesn't exist on Korugar.)
> Besides, Sinestro despises everyone except Hal. He sees John, Guy, Kyle as trash. The idea that in any circumstance he would see John as equal or a friend is really... insulting.


I'm not even sure why you bother to read, let alone respond, to my posts.

Did I not post that Sinestro would look down on John outwardly?

*Sinestro will always be Hal's archenemy, not John's.* _The only other human GL with a personal ax to grind with Sinestro outside of Hal is Kyle._

I'm still baffled Kyle has yet to seek any sort of retribution for Sinestro being responsible for the death of his mother. I blame that more on the writing, than the characters.

All I did was post that enough back story exist for John & Sinestro to interact that takes nothing away from Hal, and it will never be on the level of Hal/Sinestro.

It's just something different.

Philosophically, John & Sinestro will but heads. Any war between them will be in intellectual one.

John & Kat have experiences with being oppressed in their respective societies. This is probably one of the things that brought them together. Although with the sliding timeline, John's experiences with racism in America should be different than when he was originally conceived by Denny & Neal. With Kat, Sinestro was the face of oppression, so John would always see Sinestro as an enemy.

Being married to a woman from Korugar gives the writers something else to work with besides a fist fight. 

Any flesh and blood person would like to interact with someone who is familiar with their culture, that's normal. It would be normal for Sinestro to contemplate this.

The history between Hal & Kat was not always a rosy one.

As John would be familiar with traditions of Korugar, it would make sense for Kat to be familiar with Earth customs. It would make sense for Kat to be familiar with African American culture. Funny enough, Kat might have been more familiar with African American culture than Hal & Guy.

I understand that you disagree.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I thought John and Sinestro's interaction in Godhead was interesting so I'm at least tentatively looking forward to seeing what kind of dynamic they develop, so long as writers remember that *Sinestro is definitively Hal's nemesis*.


I'm with you. This is only a two year saga. DC is only doing something different. This is not even happening in the main GL book, so this is only a side ramp to the overall highway of GL continuity.

I'm surprised no one heavily considered at least exploring a John/Sinestro dynamic. I see it as an interesting footnote.

I'll only worry if some continuity event happens to erase the Hal/Sinestro history. That would be unforgivable.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> He isn't to me either, but he's been replaced or ignored plenty of times before and *he kind of has a history of always coming back on top*. What can we do about this new direction other than hope the new writer after Venditti is good.


That's right, Johnny.

Hal will be just fine, especially if the next writer places more focus on expanding his character to go along with great science fiction.

----------


## HAN9000

> I'm not even sure why you bother to read, let alone respond, to my posts.
> 
> Did I not post that Sinestro would look down on John outwardly?
> 
> *Sinestro will always be Hal's archenemy, not John's.* _The only other human GL with a personal ax to grind with Sinestro outside of Hal is Kyle._
> 
> I'm still baffled Kyle has yet to seek any sort of retribution for Sinestro being responsible for the death of his mother. I blame that more on the writing, than the characters.
> 
> All I did was post that enough back story exist for John & Sinestro to interact that takes nothing away from Hal, and it will never be on the level of Hal/Sinestro.
> ...


Sinestro despises John so why would he chat with John about his home planet that was exploded?
Their interaction in Godhead was different. John was not the Lantern of Justice League and Sinestro was not in Legion of Doom (which is dumb if you ask me. Sinestro is above this.). What do you think their purpose this time? The villain serves the hero. They want to use Sinestro as a stepping stone to promote John because he is a cool villain and John doesnt have one. In a word thats lowering Hals archenemy to elevate another Lantern. That is what unbearable to me.

----------


## Frontier

> Sinestro despises John so why would he chat with John about his home planet that was exploded?
> Their interaction in Godhead was different. John was not the Lantern of Justice League and *Sinestro was not in Legion of Doom (which is dumb if you ask me. Sinestro is above this.).* What do you think their purpose this time? The villain serves the hero. They want to use Sinestro as a stepping stone to promote John because he is a cool villain and John doesn’t have one. In a word that’s lowering Hal’s archenemy to elevate another Lantern. That is what unbearable to me.


That's probably true for every member. I can't see why any of them would willingly work alongside one another, so that's probably going to be deal with in-story. 

I don't think the League and the Legion are going to be going exactly head-to-head, since it sounds like the Legion has got their own business going on alongside whatever the League is doing. I don't think Sinestro's inclusion is just to promote John, but more because he_ is_ Sinestro.

----------


## HAN9000

> That's probably true for every member. I can't see why any of them would willingly work alongside one another, so that's probably going to be deal with in-story. 
> 
> I don't think the League and the Legion are going to be going exactly head-to-head, since it sounds like the Legion has got their own business going on alongside whatever the League is doing. I don't think Sinestro's inclusion is just to promote John, but more because he_ is_ Sinestro.


I hope you are right but Snyder has said the story will explore the invisible spectrum and it seems John will experience the same thing Sinestro did. I guess the comparison and setoff will be inevitable.

----------


## Yonekunih

So any news after Hal and GLC, in which book would Hal appear? But honestly, too many Earth Lanterns that's why they all have to share screen time, I wish they all could get their own book even though that will probably never happen.

And I'm probably bias but I just re-read JLA: Year One, it's honestly better than JL books nowadays to me.

----------


## jbmasta

> So any news after Hal and GLC, in which book would Hal appear? But honestly, too many Earth Lanterns that's why they all have to share screen time, I wish they all could get their own book even though that will probably never happen.
> 
> And I'm probably bias but I just re-read JLA: Year One, it's honestly better than JL books nowadays to me.


I've just checked the Blog of Oa to be sure, and all that's known for the Lanterns coming up is:
- John and Sinestro are joining the Justice League titles, with John taking on an Ultraviolet Lantern ring
- Green Lantern Corps will be taken over by Dan Jurgens starting with #50 in July. Other titles have have had short term creative team turnovers, so who knows how long he and the title will last.
- Robert Venditti is leaving Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps with issue 50, the final issue of the Darkstars Rising storyline (which has just started), and is due to hit shelves in August. #48 and #49 are due for July, so August could be when we finally get an annual (which might act as the epilogue for Venditti's period on the title). Nothing is known as to what will happen with the title and the characters, aside from John, after this.
- Ethan Van Sciver is done with DC altogether, so he won't be doing any more on Green Lantern if he's not doing the art for #50 of Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps.
- Grant Morrison is rumoured to be writing a Lantern book. Nothing is confirmed and it's all speculation at this point.

----------


## Sirzechs

What happened with Van Sciver and DC?

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> What happened with Van Sciver and DC?


He's been being an ass on Twitter. Causing problems and in some cases sending fans of his to attack other creators that disagree with him on everything from politics to various characters. I have a feeling Harras and the crew above him told him to knock it off and he may have walked. But that's my speculation there.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> I thought about that, but remembered Hal was chosen by the ring for being fearless.....and honest.
> 
> The writing showed a lack in trying to flesh out Jordan family dynamic, especially when the clan was rather unique by silver age standards.


Yup. One of the things I loved about the spectre when Hal was the lead was that unique dynamic with his niece. I thought he grew a lot and it showed he could be a good parental figure, even if he needed to lean to do it right.

I kind of wish that still existed, as it feels like all that growth from back then was stripped away at some point. I guess I just fell in love with the way Demattis wrote them as a family, and how here was someone that Hal had looking up to him the same way Bart or walley looked up to Barry. I really miss that.

----------


## jbmasta

> He's been being an ass on Twitter. Causing problems and in some cases sending fans of his to attack other creators that disagree with him on everything from politics to various characters. I have a feeling Harras and the crew above him told him to knock it off and he may have walked. But that's my speculation there.


Or he took it too far and DC decided to cut him loose. They've had to release a press statement before saying his actions on social media do not represent DC as a company.

----------


## Darkspellmaster

> Or he took it too far and DC decided to cut him loose. They've had to release a press statement before saying his actions on social media do not represent DC as a company.


Yup, probably this. Given they had to release it once should have been enough to tell him , don't go tweeting that stuff. He's an idiot if he didn't take the first warning.

----------


## jbmasta

> Yup, probably this. Given they had to release it once should have been enough to tell him , don't go tweeting that stuff. He's an idiot if he didn't take the first warning.


At least he didn't sneak anything nasty into his work, unlike Ardian Syaf did with X-Men Gold.

I'm not a huge fan of Ethan's work to be honest. He tends to draw the characters a bit too Schwarzenegger in build for my taste (the bulging pecs). I can appreciate he knows the Green Lantern lore and has been around since Geoff John's Rebirth, and that knowledge can mean a lot in making the finished product more appreciable.

----------


## Johnny

Edit.

10char

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


It's kind of sad that this show started the trend of DC action cartoons going to Cartoon Network only to unceremoniously get cancelled  :Frown: .

----------


## liwanag

> 


i miss this show.

----------


## Johnny

At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.

----------


## Frontier

> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


I mean, I feel like that's a really defeatist way of looking at it. 

Like, as Hal fans, shouldn't we be happy that we were able to get such great stuff starring him, even if it didn't last? 

Should we really wish that a show we loved, a show that was really great and that the creators put a lot into, wasn't made if it was only going to last one season? 

And thanks to Geoff's run, and maybe even thanks to GL:TAS in it's heyday, more kids or people probably got into the Green Lantern franchise or _will_ get into it. 

So I don't think it was all for nothing, personally  :Smile: .

----------


## vartox

> Yup. One of the things I loved about the spectre when Hal was the lead was that unique dynamic with his niece. I thought he grew a lot and it showed he could be a good parental figure, even if he needed to lean to do it right.
> 
> I kind of wish that still existed, as it feels like all that growth from back then was stripped away at some point. I guess I just fell in love with the way Demattis wrote them as a family, and how here was someone that Hal had looking up to him the same way Bart or walley looked up to Barry. I really miss that.


I loved Spectre Hal's dynamic with his niece and it's a shame she got dropped from existed when he came back to life. I love DeMatteis's take on Hal in general and it's a shame he didn't get to write him in a GL context more. Hal interacting with his family and kids in general is usually a good way to showcase how caring he is  :Smile: 




> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


Well, for my money I'm happier to have had that popularity and some good works like Johns GL and GLTAS and lost them, than to have never had them at all  :Stick Out Tongue:  If I could wipe that movie from existence I'd be happy to get rid of it but unfortunately it will continue existing. I'm still happy Johns' GL got as popular as it did and that something good like GLTAS came out of the movie. It's just a shame that once that popularity waned DC/WB decided GL could sit on the backburner indefinitely.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


I honestly have no conception of how your brain works sometimes.  :Wink: 

You wish that *awesome* thing that is literally the best version of the character you love never existed because _other_ bad things happened to that character? Why not also wish Shwartz, Broome and Kane had never created the character so none of the creative missteps the character has gone through would have happened? I while we are wallowing in Misery Lane (Population: You), let's also wish that the original Star Wars trilogy never existed because of the Prequels? 

Johnny? You need some sunshine and a walk, me thinks. Get some fresh air away from the internet and enjoy little more perspective  :Wink: 

I have been showing the Green Lantern cartoon to my students for years and years now during their breaktime. Trust me, it was definitively not all for nothing. Those kids adore that show and their love of Hal Jordan and the GL mythos that Johns & Timm created will continue for years and years. When it's time to read, they want to read Green Lantern comics. When people ask them who their favorite superhero is, they say Green Lantern. 

Good art is never for nothing. Good art inspires us and others.

----------


## Frontier

> I honestly have no conception of how your brain works sometimes. 
> 
> You wish that *awesome* thing that is literally the best version of the character you love never existed because _other_ bad things happened to that character? Why not also wish Shwartz, Broome and Kane had never created the character so none of the creative missteps the character has gone through would have happened? I while we are wallowing in Misery Lane (Population: You), let's also wish that the original Star Wars trilogy never existed because of the Prequels? 
> 
> Johnny? You need some sunshine and a walk, me thinks. Get some fresh air away from the internet and enjoy little more perspective 
> 
> I have been showing the Green Lantern cartoon to my students for years and years now during their breaktime. Trust me, it was definitively not all for nothing. Those kids adore that show and their love of Hal Jordan and the GL mythos that Johns & Timm created will continue for years and years. When it's time to read, they want to read Green Lantern comics. When people ask them who their favorite superhero is, they say Green Lantern. 
> 
> Good art is never for nothing. Good art inspires us and others.


I think this warrants an old classic:

----------


## Yonekunih

> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


 I'm into GL and specially Hal thanks to GL Animated Series. But actually I know him from Green Lantern movie lol. I thought it was boring but not that bad. As long as he is not forgotten and gets to starred in something decent, I'm content. I'm pretty easy to be pleased haha.

Have a Hal tribute vid to lighten your day ~

----------


## Moonwix

> 


I loved this show.

----------


## Moonwix

> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


I am glad the GL:TAS was made. Hal has always been my green lantern growing up. After that rubbish movie ruined Hal Jordan for me. This show made him one of my top 5 favourite DC characters again.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I'm into GL and specially Hal thanks to GL Animated Series. But actually I know him from Green Lantern movie lol. I thought it was boring but not that bad. As long as he is not forgotten and gets to starred in something decent, I'm content. I'm pretty easy to be pleased haha.
> 
> Have a Hal tribute vid to lighten your day ~


uggg - could live without this.

----------


## Johnny

> I honestly have no conception of how your brain works sometimes.


Heh, that makes two of us.




> You wish that *awesome* thing that is literally the best version of the character you love never existed because _other_ bad things happened to that character? Why not also wish Shwartz, Broome and Kane had never created the character so none of the creative missteps the character has gone through would have happened? I while we are wallowing in Misery Lane (Population: You), let's also wish that the original Star Wars trilogy never existed because of the Prequels? 
> 
> Johnny? You need some sunshine and a walk, me thinks. Get some fresh air away from the internet and enjoy little more perspective 
> 
> I have been showing the Green Lantern cartoon to my students for years and years now during their breaktime. Trust me, it was definitively not all for nothing. Those kids adore that show and their love of Hal Jordan and the GL mythos that Johns & Timm created will continue for years and years. When it's time to read, they want to read Green Lantern comics. When people ask them who their favorite superhero is, they say Green Lantern. 
> 
> Good art is never for nothing. Good art inspires us and others.


You're good at this, aren't you Bored?  :Smile:  Guess my level of depression when it comes to the GL franchise has been alarmingly high these days. It's a good advice, I definitely should spend less time obsessing over the state of the Hal Jordan character. After all, it's quite possible that he would still be around long after I'm gone. Cheers.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Heh, that makes two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> You're good at this, aren't you Bored?  Guess my level of depression when it comes to the GL franchise has been alarmingly high these days. It's a good advice, I definitely should spend less time obsessing over the state of the Hal Jordan character. After all, it's quite possible that he would still be around long after I'm gone. Cheers.


Yes, I am confident nerds will be debating how Hal's hair is being drawn for decades to come.  :Wink: 

Nothing wrong with feeling down about everything every once in a while, that's just being human. As long as you know when to step back and look at things from another angle and be positive about what you choose to consume for your entertainment, you'll be okay. And, when you aren't, you'll always have us to nudge you back towards the light.

----------


## Johnny

> Yes, I am confident nerds will be debating how Hal's hair is being drawn for decades to come. 
> 
> Nothing wrong with feeling down about everything every once in a while, that's just being human. As long as you know when to step back and look at things from another angle and be positive about what you choose to consume for your entertainment, you'll be okay. And, when you aren't, you'll always have us to nudge you back towards the light.

----------


## mrumsey

> What happened with Van Sciver and DC?


Van Sciver's contract with DC was up and they parted ways amicably.

----------


## Jekyll

Hey Johnny at least your favorite character isn’t being held hostage by Geoff Joh......er I mean the Speed Force  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yup. One of the things I loved about the spectre when Hal was the lead was that unique dynamic with his niece. I thought he grew a lot and it showed he could be a good parental figure, even if he needed to lean to do it right.
> 
> I kind of wish that still existed, as it feels like all that growth from back then was stripped away at some point. I guess I just fell in love with the way Demattis wrote them as a family, and how here was someone that Hal had looking up to him the same way Bart or walley looked up to Barry. I really miss that.


I'm with you on this.

Although I would say Roy & Wally do look up to Hal, too.

IIRC, it took a minute before Wally was able to warm up to Kyle.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Brother Johnny....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


This remains the best interpretation of Hal, since the comics from the 1980s, imo.

I often site First Flight, but that was a one-off feature.

I believe that some kid who watched this show, will become inspired, get into the entertainment business, and use this as a blueprint to give fans a really great Hal run.

GLTAS gave us a Hal that was heroic, and relatable. He was far from perfect; he was very human, and not Guy Gardner-lite. The show even made Guy work without the brain damage, or dysfunctional family.

Best of all, we only got one episode of that water-head chump, Sinestro.

This is the Hal that should have shown up in the DCEU.

I am very grateful for that show.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> At times I wish the show was never made. Seems like anytime Hal was given a big spotlight outside of comics, it did nothing but hurt the character. The movie should've never been made, the show shouldn't have been made either if it would've lasted for only one season. Now that I think about it, maybe Geoff Johns' run should've never been as big as it was, given it only lead to WB devaluing and destroying the character in the process. It was all for nothing.


Yeah, but it sure was a fun ride.

----------


## j9ac9k

For all the ups and downs since "Rebirth", at least he's still around! (and not the Spectre)

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Van Sciver's contract with DC was up and they parted ways amicably.


That makes more sense.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Page from Man of Steel #2

----------


## Johnny

Is that a flashback? Toyman looks really oldschool.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Is that a flashback? Toyman looks really oldschool.


I was really confused because I thought he was a totally different character now, but it looks like the new 52 version was called toymaster not toyman.

----------


## Frontier

> Brother Johnny....


(Sigh) I miss Saint Walker  :Frown: .



> Page from Man of Steel #2


Hal seems like he's been having a good day. 



> Is that a flashback? Toyman looks really oldschool.





> I was really confused because I thought he was a totally different character now, but it looks like the new 52 version was called toymaster not toyman.


Classic Toyman was in the_ Superman Reborn_ splash page featuring all of Superman's Rogues Gallery.

I'm guessing Rebirth/the fused Supermen brought him back.

----------


## liwanag

if only....

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> if only....


that still makes no sense maybe it will be resurrected like Young Justice

----------


## Frontier

> that still makes no sense maybe it will be resurrected like Young Justice


I wouldn't even rule out them doing a Green Lantern live action show on that service at this point.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

a19a28f027d719076b9210eb5bbcc907--harp-green-lanterns.jpg

10 char.

----------


## vartox

I love Doc Shaner's take on Hal so much! I'm thrilled he gets to draw Hal again for an issue. https://twitter.com/DocShaner/status/996217079157141504




> Hal looks more like "Classic Hal" in the hair and costume now than when I did that one-shot for Darkseid War with Tom. So he was both familiar and new to draw this time around. Genuinely glad to draw him again.

----------


## Frontier

> I love Doc Shaner's take on Hal so much! I'm thrilled he gets to draw Hal again for an issue. https://twitter.com/DocShaner/status/996217079157141504


Huh, so he deliberately drew him in a more classic design this time. 

I wonder if that does mean this is meant as a flashback?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I remember going on a comic run with my schoolmates back in the 1980's. One of my friends was a Superman fan. I was more into Marvel. 

When we saw this cover, I thought....GL & Superman together?!.....game over for the bad guys!



That great Doc Shaner art made reminisce about this classic cover by John Byrne.

----------


## j9ac9k

Shaner and Byrne draw great Hal!!  I hope Hal's more than just a cameo in "MoS", although I imagine I will have to buy it anyway.... (it looks better than the Maguire page -- was that also "MoS?")

----------


## Frontier

> Shaner and Byrne draw great Hal!!  I hope Hal's more than just a cameo in "MoS", although I imagine I will have to buy it anyway.... (it looks better than the Maguire page -- was that also "MoS?")


I think he's in at least two issues given he's being drawn by Shaner (issue #2) and MacGuire (issue #3).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I love the artwork of Neal Adams. I never read the story, but the cover is funny to me.

Hal "Hands" Jordan putting in work with Ollie watching his back.

On a serious note, without the ring & arrows, Black Canary probably could take down Hal & Ollie simultaneously.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Now this is an interesting cover.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal & (his nosy) Pals...the 1980's edition.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

When being a hero actually runs in the family....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I salute Alex Ross here.

----------


## liwanag

> Now this is an interesting cover.


where is this from?

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I like Hal front and center with Alan Scott Mr Terrific and my favorite version of Lex but is that Kyllax I spy on there as well? Since he was only Kyllax for a minute in the SCW when was this drawn???

----------


## Frontier

And Barbara Gordon's Batgirl too...

----------


## j9ac9k

Quick question: does anyone know if Hal's appearance in "No Justice" is anything beyond the pages that have been released that just reveal the crack in the Source Wall?

----------


## vartox

> Quick question: does anyone know if Hal's appearance in "No Justice" is anything beyond the pages that have been released that just reveal the crack in the Source Wall?


That's it so far, he wasn't in No Justice #2 at all.

----------


## liwanag

> Quick question: does anyone know if Hal's appearance in "No Justice" is anything beyond the pages that have been released that just reveal the crack in the Source Wall?


i'd like to know the same thing. wish hal had more presence in the dcu.

----------


## jbmasta

> Now this is an interesting cover.


Looks around the time of Sinestro Corps War, as Kyle in in his Parallax variation and Sinestro is wearing yellow instead of blue. Black Hand is in the top right corner.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> where is this from?


I have no clue. I was doing a google search, and found the image.




> I like Hal front and center with Alan Scott Mr Terrific and my favorite version of Lex but is that Kyllax I spy on there as well? Since he was only Kyllax for a minute in the SCW when was this drawn???


Yeah, it's the Kyle image that really sticks out.

Although the silver age fan in me loves that Hal is front row with Kal & Bats.




> Looks around the time of Sinestro Corps War, as Kyle in in his Parallax variation and Sinestro is wearing yellow instead of blue. Black Hand is in the top right corner.


Thanks!

----------


## j9ac9k

> 


So Jessica can over-write her ring's programming?  I was never a big fan of Hal forging his own ring - it's too easy a deus ex machina anytime you need Hal to do something he shouldn't be able to.  And now it seems like with all things in GL lore, they have to make sure none of the others are "less special" than the other earth Lanterns.  It's like just being a GL isn't good enough for anyone - they each have to be special.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

if that image was around the time of the SCW, wasn't Babs long since gone from  the Cowl by then and a long time Oracle? Then again maybe it was just a commission in which case you can put what you want where you want.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #46

----------


## Frontier

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #46


Brutal  :EEK!: .

----------


## Johnny

I still find it weird when I see the costume all ripped up. I get it's done for effect, but it's not made of fabric after all.

----------


## phantom1592

> I still find it weird when I see the costume all ripped up. I get it's done for effect, but it's not made of fabric after all.


Except when it is... 

Showcase+22+Green+Lantern+017-+por+Defender.jpg




The 'It's not cloth' was another of Johns' retcons that I didn't care for. I like the insta-change that Hal has always done with his 'invisible' costume... but the idea of it basically being construct... while being any color except green.... never really works for me. They've toyed around with the multi-color constructs in the past... but I never like them. It goes too much against concept of what the rings literally ARE...

----------


## Johnny

Yeah, but that hasn't been the case in a while. I always liked the idea that it's based on energy and not being an actual outfit. I understand that not everyone likes it though.

----------


## liwanag

in the death of superman trailer, when batman radioed "3 leaguers down, and we just barely got here", who do you think those 3 leaguers are?

i have a feeling that hal is one of those 3. along with hawkman and flash.

----------


## liwanag

> Now this is an interesting cover.


hoping for the day when hal is front and center of the dcu again.

----------


## phantom1592

> in the death of superman trailer, when batman radioed "3 leaguers down, and we just barely got here", who do you think those 3 leaguers are?
> 
> i have a feeling that hal is one of those 3. along with hawkman and flash.


Probably. A half-way decent thinking Lantern could take Doomsday without TOO much problem. Gardner was a moron during his fight and they retconned in that he had already beaten a guardian into his backstory by the time he came back.... but I remember in th eoriginal story the thought of 'If Hal was there, he'd have bubbled that monster up and hurled him into space... and/or the sun. 

Flash isn't much different. To make the threats seem real, those two powerhouses need to get dropped fast.

----------


## liwanag

> Probably. A half-way decent thinking Lantern could take Doomsday without TOO much problem. Gardner was a moron during his fight and they retconned in that he had already beaten a guardian into his backstory by the time he came back.... but I remember in th eoriginal story the thought of 'If Hal was there, he'd have bubbled that monster up and hurled him into space... and/or the sun. 
> 
> Flash isn't much different. To make the threats seem real, those two powerhouses need to get dropped fast.


i understand that this is a superman film, and leaguers had to fall to establish the threat of doomsday... just don't like hal getting jobbed just for the sake of it.

----------


## phantom1592

> i understand that this is a superman film, and leaguers had to fall to establish the threat of doomsday... just don't like hal getting jobbed just for the sake of it.


Hopefully he at least has a decent showing of SOME sort... I still laugh at Guy's 'Try to tackle him, get slammed into the ground and gets face punched' method... but I don't want that kind of joke to be Hal's downfall. 

As for Jobbing... it IS Doomsday, so while Hal COULD beat him... there's no shame to losing.  It's not like Hal falls to idk... Harley Quinn or Ventrilioquist…

----------


## Johnny

Well, he wasn't going to have a bigger role anyway. The League is there to get jobbed out, so Superman could be the only one left to stop Doomsday.

----------


## Frontier

> in the death of superman trailer, when batman radioed "3 leaguers down, and we just barely got here", who do you think those 3 leaguers are?
> 
> i have a feeling that hal is one of those 3. along with hawkman and flash.


Judging by the trailers, this seems to be the order that Doomsday takes the League out:

Daytime:
Green Lantern -> Hawkman (Flash is wielding his mace) -> Flash. Then Batman says that three members are already down.

Evening:
Cyborg -> Aquaman -> Martian Manhunter (?)

Night:
Batman (?) -> Wonder Woman

----------


## liwanag

> Well, he wasn't going to have a bigger role anyway. The League is there to get jobbed out, so Superman could be the only one left to stop Doomsday.


shame. would have been fun to see nathan fillion/hal get badass on doomsday.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Variant cover for Hal's N Pals #46


Damn....who put hands on "Hands" Jordan?

No worries, "Hands" can go 12 rounds, plus sudden death.

Just cover the man's tab, and all will be well.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Except when it is... 
> 
> Attachment 66020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'It's not cloth' was another of Johns' retcons that I didn't care for. I like the insta-change that Hal has always done with his 'invisible' costume... but the idea of it basically being construct... while being any color except green.... never really works for me. They've toyed around with the multi-color constructs in the past... but I never like them. It goes too much against concept of what the rings literally ARE...


I thought for sure you'd post panels from the time Hal was snow blind (I think he was fighting Doctor Polaris).

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'm not even worried if Hal loses to Doomsday.

We still get the sequel which should feature Mongul, I hope.

If the story is true, Hal should kick Mongul's culo, under the worst circumstances, I'm afraid.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Speaking of which, feel free to list your favorite beatdowns of heavyweights by Hal "Hands" Jordan.

Panels and youtube clips are greatly encouraged.

He just recently whipped Zod.

He beat up Mongul back in the day.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Speaking of which, feel free to list your favorite beatdowns of heavyweights by Hal "Hands" Jordan.
> 
> Panels and youtube clips are greatly encouraged.
> 
> He just recently whipped Zod.
> 
> He beat up Mongul back in the day.


I don't have any specific instances but "Hands" Hal Jordan is one of my favorite parts of the amazing John Broome/Gil Kane original run which they used very often.

I loved how Hal was not afraid, and almost seemed excited, to use his fists despite really not needing to as he wielded the most powerful weapon.

He definitely used his fists way more often than I thought they would make him. 

There is another thread here "Characters That Can Work With Or Without Powers" and Hal definitely qualifies for that. The ring does not make the hero.

----------


## Frontier

> 


They should put Doc Shaner on a retro DC book...



> I don't have any specific instances but "Hands" Hal Jordan is one of my favorite parts of the amazing John Broome/Gil Kane original run which they used very often.
> 
> I loved how Hal was not afraid, and almost seemed excited, to use his fists despite really not needing to as he wielded the most powerful weapon.
> 
> He definitely used his fists way more often than I thought they would make him. 
> 
> There is another thread here "Characters That Can Work With Or Without Powers" and Hal definitely qualifies for that. The ring does not make the hero.


As well demonstrated in the third episode of GL:TAS (and that episode in season 2 where Hal, Kilowog, and Razer's rings all ran out of juice)  :Smile: .

----------


## Robanker

> They should put Doc Shaner on a retro DC book...
> 
> As well demonstrated in the third episode of GL:TAS (and that episode in season 2 where Hal, Kilowog, and Razer's rings all ran out of juice) .


As much as I want him drawing more comics, he's mentioned on his tumblr that he doesn't want to do retro books. He isn't fond of being typecast as a retro artist.

----------


## Frontier

> As much as I want him drawing more comics, he's mentioned on his tumblr that he doesn't want to do retro books. He isn't fond of being typecast as a retro artist.


Fair enough  :Smile: .

----------


## phantom1592

> I thought for sure you'd post panels from the time Hal was snow blind (I think he was fighting Doctor Polaris).


Bahh Couldn't find them! My search-fu was weak at work. :P   Couldn't find a good shot of Hal vs. Mongul either where his uniform is shredded up... Point was that there are a ton of examples where the uniform is basically clothes, and just a few instances post 2005 where they state that it isn't. So torn costumes don't bother me  :Smile: 





> I don't have any specific instances but "Hands" Hal Jordan is one of my favorite parts of the amazing John Broome/Gil Kane original run which they used very often.
> 
> I loved how Hal was not afraid, and almost seemed excited, to use his fists despite really not needing to as he wielded the most powerful weapon.
> 
> He definitely used his fists way more often than I thought they would make him. 
> 
> There is another thread here "Characters That Can Work With Or Without Powers" and Hal definitely qualifies for that. The ring does not make the hero.



YES!! This was basically my point when people complained about Hal hitting Batman... and how he wasn't a physical enough character to actually punch BATMAN. I just point to the old issues and say That's EXACTLY who Hal is. He has ZERO problem hitting someone with a REAL fist if the green one doesn't work.  I love in issue #93 when an alien exploits the yellow weakness by putting himself in a yellow field and Hal just laughs at him, takes off the ring, tosses it to Itty, and proceeds to punch the hell out of him till he falls out of the light.  Not to mention at least 2 times Hal and Guy settled things with a fist fight. 

Hal and Ollie were sluggers by nature. Fighters WITH their gear and Fighters WITHOUT it.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

Pathetic imbeciles.

----------


## Frontier

> 


I miss Carol  :Frown: .



> Pathetic imbeciles.


Y'know, I'm just imagining what things would've been like had that movie done well. 

We'd definitely be in a very different DC/GL landscape, methinks.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


That is a great image.

I could be wrong but were Id Crisis, and Blackest Night the last time theses guys (outside the Trinity) were in a story?

I honestly thought (and hoped) Geoff would have used this roll call for at least one story during his JL run.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't have any specific instances but "Hands" Hal Jordan is one of my favorite parts of the amazing John Broome/Gil Kane original run which they used very often.
> 
> I loved how Hal was not afraid, and almost seemed excited, to use his fists despite really not needing to as he wielded the most powerful weapon.
> 
> He definitely used his fists way more often than I thought they would make him. 
> 
> *There is another thread here "Characters That Can Work With Or Without Powers" and Hal definitely qualifies for that. The ring does not make the hero.*


True words, indeed.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Bahh… Couldn't find them! My search-fu was weak at work. :P   Couldn't find a good shot of Hal vs. Mongul either where his uniform is shredded up... Point was that there are a ton of examples where the uniform is basically clothes, and just a few instances post 2005 where they state that it isn't. So torn costumes don't bother me 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! This was basically my point when people complained about Hal hitting Batman... and how he wasn't a physical enough character to actually punch BATMAN. I just point to the old issues and say That's EXACTLY who Hal is. He has ZERO problem hitting someone with a REAL fist if the green one doesn't work.  I love in issue #93 when an alien exploits the yellow weakness by putting himself in a yellow field and Hal just laughs at him, takes off the ring, tosses it to Itty, and proceeds to punch the hell out of him till he falls out of the light.  Not to mention at least 2 times Hal and Guy settled things with a fist fight. 
> 
> Hal and Ollie were sluggers by nature. Fighters WITH their gear and Fighters WITHOUT it.


Check out this link.

https://io9.gizmodo.com/5812467/ulti...c-level-badass

Hal fought a polar bear without his ring under extreme weather conditions.....need I say more?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Now this is an interesting compromise between energy construct, and actual fabric.

This story had everything!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Pathetic imbeciles.


Perhaps now they can move on, and give GL a clean slate.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

This is way better than the 6th Doctor vs the Valeyard.

Hal putting "hands" on himself.

I hope Ryan Reynolds never sees this.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

This never gets old.

----------


## Frontier



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


IIRC, Hal's commanding officer said something similar about Hal's fist.

Does Hal have a strong....pimp hand?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

And after reading Sinestro's creepy love/hate inner monologue....

Anyone else interested in a story featuring Sinestro....and Hugo Strange?

J. M. DeMatteis could give us a great mind trip of a story.

----------


## Frontier

> IIRC, Hal's commanding officer said something similar about Hal's fist.
> 
> Does Hal have a strong....pimp hand?


You're not a proper DC hero if you don't have a mean right hook (and that's just as true for the ladies)  :Wink: .

----------


## jbmasta

In your eyes, what is the best Hal in terms of writing and art? Don't be afraid to do different eras for each.

----------


## Johnny

In terms of writing probably the Darwyn Cooke version for me. In terms of art, when it comes to the modern era it's either Ivan Reis or Doug Mahnke. Classic era it's Neil Adams.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Cool statue  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

> Cool statue .


It would be cool to bring back the sleeveless look, only a little modernized.

----------


## phantom1592

> It would be cool to bring back the sleeveless look, only a little modernized.


yeah, that's the one suit I never cared for. 

It's just amazing how much the little detail of green on the shoulders REALLY brought that suit together into one of my favorite costumes ever... but pull them back and I really don't like it anymore...

----------


## Johnny

Some food for thought: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/movies/d...ter-deadpool-2


I liked Deadpool 2 by the way.

----------


## liwanag

the biased me would have ranked first flight and emerald knights much higher. and suicide squad much lower.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You're not a proper DC hero if you don't have a mean right hook (and that's just as true for the ladies) .


I thought Lois had more of a kung-fu grip.....I stand corrected.

That look on Kal's face is priceless!

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Hmm...nice art, and interesting assortment of characters  :Smile: .

Not many characters you usually see Hal pal around with. The most I can remember him and Dick together is, well, _All Star Batman and Robin_...

----------


## HAN9000

> In your eyes, what is the best Hal in terms of writing and art? Don't be afraid to do different eras for each.


Favorite writers: Geoff Johns, Darwyn Cooke
Favorite artists: Well... It's a long list. Darwyn Cooke, Jason Fabok, Ivan Reis, Doc Shaner, Ryan Sook(Spectre Hal), Jim Lee... Also Alex Ross, Otto Schmidt, Alan Davis... I think Patch Zircher did a great job on that Hal/Superman arc too.

----------


## HAN9000

> Some food for thought: http://www.denofgeek.com/us/movies/d...ter-deadpool-2
> 
> 
> I liked Deadpool 2 by the way.


I've already known what the post-credits scene is from my friends... Well I think that's low. Everyone knows that Green Lantern movie is bad. Joking about it one time, Reynolds' behavior can be seen as self-deprecating humor. Too many times, he's just spitting venom as a form of catharsis of that painful unhirable period of his life.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I've already known what the post-credits scene is from my friends... Well I think that's low. Everyone knows that Green Lantern movie is bad. Joking about it one time, Reynolds' behavior can be seen as self-deprecating humor. Too many times, he's just spitting venom as a form of catharsis of that painful unhirable period of his life.


It was also a painful time for him to film the movie, too. Martin Campell wanted Bradley Cooper and the studio overruled him so Campell made shooting pretty miserable for Reynolds. I don't begrudge the guy for taking the piss out of himself for thinking Green Lantern would be great for his career when the entire franchise was doomed to failure from the start by the studio and director not seeing eye to eye.

----------


## Restingvoice

> 


Hmm. I like that belt and thigh holster for Dick's escrima sticks. Kinda sexy. 
...I don't know why I called it sexy. Maybe because the whole thing kinda looks like he's wearing a boxer brief or garter belts. 
Great. Now I can't unsee it. I'm ruining this myself.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was also a painful time for him to film the movie, too. Martin Campell wanted Bradley Cooper and the studio overruled him so Campell made shooting pretty miserable for Reynolds. I don't begrudge the guy for taking the piss out of himself for thinking Green Lantern would be great for his career when the entire franchise was doomed to failure from the start by the studio and director not seeing eye to eye.


I honestly did not know that. I don't fault Ryan at all.

The behind the scenes stuff was crazy.

It really is mystifying that WB would consider the franchise toxic, given the shenanigans perpetrated by everyone but the characters & actors.

----------


## vartox

Reynolds may be venting about a terrible time in his life but stuff like this sure as fuck isn't helping redeem the property as a while in anyone's eyes when it's STILL the butt of jokes 8+ years later :/ WB joining in on it doesn't really make me hopeful for the future of GL especially when we've still heard literally nothing about this GLC movie that's allegedly happening in 2020.

----------


## liwanag

> Reynolds may be venting about a terrible time in his life but stuff like this sure as fuck isn't helping redeem the property as a while in anyone's eyes when it's STILL the butt of jokes 8+ years later :/ WB joining in on it doesn't really make me hopeful for the future of GL especially when we've still heard literally nothing about this GLC movie that's allegedly happening in 2020.


when i first heard of of wb's dceu plans a few years ago, i was disappointed to hear that glc was planned the farthest in 2020. 

and now were in 2018, and it seems the project has not progressed at all.

----------


## Frontier

> It was also a painful time for him to film the movie, too. Martin Campell wanted Bradley Cooper and the studio overruled him so Campell made shooting pretty miserable for Reynolds. I don't begrudge the guy for taking the piss out of himself for thinking Green Lantern would be great for his career when the entire franchise was doomed to failure from the start by the studio and director not seeing eye to eye.


I also wasn't' aware of that. No wonder Reynolds really doesn't look back on that movie fondly...

----------


## liwanag

what does this even mean?

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/05...erse-spoilers/

----------


## Johnny

As Freddie Mercury would say: "Don't worry darling, it will be fine".

Hal dies like every year, nothing that he discovers "would cost him too much".

----------


## vartox

Sounds like we may be getting a Morrison GL book about Hal lost beyond the Source Wall? I hope it's true because that sounds great to me  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> what does this even mean?
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/05...erse-spoilers/


Looks like we'll be getting Morrison on a Hal solo, one that will have a very interesting premise...

----------


## Slim Shady

> Hmm. I like that belt and thigh holster for Dick's escrima sticks. Kinda sexy. 
> ...I don't know why I called it sexy. Maybe because the whole thing kinda looks like he's wearing a boxer brief or garter belts. 
> Great. Now I can't unsee it. I'm ruining this myself.


My goodness go take a cold shower or something  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slim Shady

> Looks like we'll be getting Morrison on a Hal solo, one that will have a very interesting premise...


I've never been a die hard GL fan, but Morrison with this type of story has potential.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

And folks were worried about Hal not going in an interesting new direction.

Also, it is time for WB to overcome great fear, and give the GL franchise another chance.

We all need to tap into our inner George Michael....and flex a little faith.

----------


## j9ac9k

> And folks were worried about Hal not going in an interesting new direction.
> 
> Also, it is time for WB to overcome great fear, and give the GL franchise another chance.
> 
> We all need to tap into our inner George Michael....and flex a little faith.


I don't like putting faith in Bleeding Cool - I wish we had some kind of confirmation from another source already.  I am not concerned about this possible new direction, but I know a lot of people are tired of Hal being in space and want to see his earth-life be at least a part of the book so that we can see Hal as a man again and not just a GL.  Personally, as long as we get good stories that explore him as a person at all, I don't care if it happens while he's wearing his uniform or his flight jacket.

----------


## AimToTheStar

August Solicitations



HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #50
written by ROBERT VENDITTI
art and cover by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA
variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
This. Is. It! Its an extra-sized anniversary celebration, and one of the biggest battles the Green Lantern Corps has ever fought to mark the occasion. John Stewart issues a dramatic order: no lethal force! The Green Lanterns need to prove they can keep law and order in the universe without killing. Elsewhere, Hal Jordan faces down Tomar-Tu, and looks to use the Darkstars armor as a weapon against themwith some psychic help from Hector Hammond (who probably shouldnt be trusted).
Final Issue.

Final issue what the hell?

----------


## mrumsey

> August Solicitations
> 
> 
> 
> HAL JORDAN AND THE GREEN LANTERN CORPS #50
> written by ROBERT VENDITTI
> art and cover by RAFA SANDOVAL and JORDI TARRAGONA
> variant cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
> This. Is. It! It’s an extra-sized anniversary celebration, and one of the biggest battles the Green Lantern Corps has ever fought to mark the occasion. John Stewart issues a dramatic order: no lethal force! The Green Lanterns need to prove they can keep law and order in the universe without killing. Elsewhere, Hal Jordan faces down Tomar-Tu, and looks to use the Darkstars’ armor as a weapon against them—with some psychic help from Hector Hammond (who probably shouldn’t be trusted).
> ...


Look to see Hal play a major part in Green Lanterns as Jurgens preps for Morrison's entry....

----------


## Johnny

So Hal isn't expected to stick around in Green Lanterns book after this story?

----------


## Johnny

> Final issue what the hell?


This isn't surprising to me at all, I wouldn't expect Morrison to take over the old title from Venditti, he would start his run in a new title from #1 like it makes sense to do.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Hal solo book, great news!

----------


## Frontier

> I don't like putting faith in Bleeding Cool - I wish we had some kind of confirmation from another source already.  I am not concerned about this possible new direction, b*ut I know a lot of people are tired of Hal being in space and want to see his earth-life be at least a part of the book so that we can see Hal as a man again and not just a GL*.  Personally, as long as we get good stories that explore him as a person at all, I don't care if it happens while he's wearing his uniform or his flight jacket.


Something I'm not really sure we'll get much of with Morrison on-board. 



> This isn't surprising to me at all, I wouldn't expect Morrison to take over the old title from Venditti, he would start his run in a new title from #1 like it makes sense to do.


Yeah, if Morrison is writing an new Hal solo then I expect we'll probably be back to one Green Lantern solo and a normal Green Lantern Corps. book. 

Which anyone who was continually ticked off at the title of _Hal N' Pals_ will probably appreciate.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't like putting faith in Bleeding Cool - I wish we had some kind of confirmation from another source already.  I am not concerned about this possible new direction, but I know a lot of people are tired of Hal being in space and want to see his earth-life be at least a part of the book so that we can see Hal as a man again and not just a GL.  Personally, as long as we get good stories that explore him as a person at all, I don't care if it happens while he's wearing his uniform or his flight jacket.


They don't want Hal on Earth because they don't want him to be in the JL. At least I don't have another explanation why he would be stuck in space for this long. Perhaps they could do like Johns' early run where Hal was back on Earth trying to rebuild his life without being part of the League. He was occasionally doing stuff with them, but mostly he was just minding his own business without "interfering" in theirs.

----------


## Frontier

> They don't want Hal on Earth because they don't want him to be in the JL. At least I don't have another explanation why he would be stuck in space for this long. Perhaps they could do like Johns' early run where Hal was back on Earth trying to rebuild his life without being part of the League. He was occasionally doing stuff with them, but mostly he was just minding his own business without "interfering" in their affairs.


I don't know. 

It could be that they just think more people want to see Green Lanterns doing stuff in space then having any kind of personal or active life on Earth, although Simon and Jessica were filling that niche for a while.

----------


## Johnny

> I don't know. 
> 
> It could be that they just think more people want to see Green Lanterns doing stuff in space then having any kind of personal or active life on Earth, although Simon and Jessica were filling that niche for a while.


Maybe it also boils down to having two GL titles where one is the more grounded title, while the other is the cosmic title. Whoever happens to be in the latter doesn't get to go back to Earth. Still, the fact that Hal hasn't had a single conversation with Carol since like 2014 is messed up.

----------


## HAN9000

One of the problems is, Morrison probably won't write a bi-monthly book. I think I can take it as long as it is a Hal's solo and the artists are good. After all we didn't get much of Hal in HJGLC.

----------


## vartox

> Maybe it also boils down to having two GL titles where one is the more grounded title, while the other is the cosmic title. Whoever happens to be in the latter doesn't get to go back to Earth. Still, the fact that Hal hasn't had a single conversation with Carol since like 2014 is messed up.


I can't figure out why editorial/Venditti has such beef with Hal and Carol together, they let other pairings happen like Dinah and Ollie getting back together, Bruce and Selina marrying, even Diana/Steve and Arthur/Mera but not only do they split Hal and Carol up in the dumbest way imaginable they've barely even spoken in years (and the last time they did was pretty terrible!) (and it also seems kinda weird to me they haven't bothered giving Hal another love interest in the interim, even freaking Barry's gone through like four different LIs)  :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't understand DC sometimes.

I don't expect Morrison writing Hal to show him on Earth or with his typical support cast at all but I think he'll be able to come up with a good premise to make the book being set in space actually WORTH the cosmic setting and not just bland superhero action in space like we've been getting for ages. I think he'll have good characterization too, especially if it's a Hal solo.

----------


## Darkseid Is

> I can't figure out why editorial/Venditti has such beef with Hal and Carol together, they let other pairings happen like Dinah and Ollie getting back together, Bruce and Selina marrying, even Diana/Steve and Arthur/Mera but not only do they split Hal and Carol up in the dumbest way imaginable they've barely even spoken in years (and the last time they did was pretty terrible!) (and it also seems kinda weird to me they haven't bothered giving Hal another love interest in the interim, even freaking Barry's gone through like four different LIs)  I don't understand DC sometimes.
> 
> I don't expect *Morrison writing Hal* to show him on Earth or with his typical support cast at all but I think he'll be able to come up with a good premise to make the book being set in space actually WORTH the cosmic setting and not just bland superhero action in space like we've been getting for ages. I think he'll have good characterization too, especially if it's a Hal solo.


I haven't paid attention in a while but is this confirmed and if so when will this happen?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I can't figure out why editorial/Venditti has such beef with Hal and Carol together, they let other pairings happen like Dinah and Ollie getting back together, Bruce and Selina marrying, even Diana/Steve and Arthur/Mera but not only do they split Hal and Carol up in the dumbest way imaginable they've barely even spoken in years (and the last time they did was pretty terrible!) (and it also seems kinda weird to me they haven't bothered giving Hal another love interest in the interim, even freaking Barry's gone through like four different LIs)  I don't understand DC sometimes.
> 
> I don't expect Morrison writing Hal to show him on Earth or with his typical support cast at all but I think he'll be able to come up with a good premise to make the book being set in space actually WORTH the cosmic setting and not just bland superhero action in space like we've been getting for ages. I think he'll have good characterization too, especially if it's a Hal solo.


I'm so jealous because of that. Why the universe Hal sworn to protect never give him such a happiness.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm so jealous because of that. Why the universe Hal sworn to protect never give him such a happiness.


From a storytelling perspective, a superhero isn't supposed to do good and expect to be given rewards for it.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

From a fan perspective, some downtime wouldn't hurt him.

----------


## Yonekunih

I actually don't mind him not having a love interest lol. But I like Arisia more than Carol even though I like Carol very much, no idea why.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> I actually don't mind him not having a love interest lol. *But I like Arisia more than Carol* even though I like Carol very much, no idea why.


Arisia's my favorite. They keep having her bounce around the periphery of the books without having much impact. It's quite frustrating.

I also really liked Cowgirl, but she was jettisoned (along the rest of Hal's earthbound cast) when the post-_Sinestro Corps War_ stories started going.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

Looks like the Morrison takeover is getting more traction, and I'm honestly all for it. He could give the franchise the shot in the arm it needs, and his name alone will help propel Hal back to the A List. On the flip side, Morrison taking over probably means that we won't see Hal on Earth for a good while.

----------


## liwanag

> Looks like the Morrison takeover is getting more traction, and I'm honestly all for it. He could give the franchise the shot in the arm it needs, and his name alone will help propel Hal back to the A List. On the flip side, Morrison taking over probably means that we won't see Hal on Earth for a good while.


Anybody got links for this?

I'm really intrigued if Morrison is indeed writing a GLC title.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> Anybody got links for this?
> 
> I'm really intrigued if Morrison is indeed writing a GLC title.


There was a Bleeding Cool link posted a couple pages back. Not official, of course, but BC gets enough right that I think it lends the idea a certain amount of credence.




> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/05...erse-spoilers/


*EDIT:* A more direct link...https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/04...c-fresh-start/

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't like putting faith in Bleeding Cool - I wish we had some kind of confirmation from another source already.  I am not concerned about this possible new direction, but I know a lot of people are tired of Hal being in space and want to see his earth-life be at least a part of the book so that we can see Hal as a man again and not just a GL.  Personally, as long as we get good stories that explore him as a person at all, I don't care if it happens while he's wearing his uniform or his flight jacket.


I like to think at least one person on the GL creative staff feels the same way.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> From a storytelling perspective, a superhero isn't supposed to do good and expect to be given rewards for it. 
> 
> From a fan perspective, some downtime wouldn't hurt him.


Thanks, Johnny, now I have the following lyrics in my head: wealth and fame....he's ignored.....action is his reward to himmmmmmmmmmmmm.......

Two brown-haired guys with nothing but the best of intentions, yet find it nearly impossible to find that proper balance between this superhero & civilian identities.

Hal is such a Marvel character, to me.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> One of the problems is, Morrison probably won't write a bi-monthly book. I think I can take it as long as it is a Hal's solo and the artists are good. After all we didn't get much of Hal in HJGLC.


Yes, but we got lots of Tomar-Tu so who needs Hal anyway?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yonekunih

> Arisia's my favorite. They keep having her bounce around the periphery of the books without having much impact. It's quite frustrating.
> 
> I also really liked Cowgirl, but she was jettisoned (along the rest of Hal's earthbound cast) when the post-_Sinestro Corps War_ stories started going.


Yup, a lot of Hal's supporting cast is really interesting, too bad we don't see them much now. I think Venditti did pretty great with having Hal interacting with his brother's family during the Renegade arc. I really really like Hal, but what helps him having a good stories are his supporting characters who I don't see much nowadays...

On the topic of the next direction for Hal, I would like to see more of his vulnerable, human side. I love him but seeing him struggle is fun lol.

----------


## Johnny

> Yup, a lot of Hal's supporting cast is really interesting, too bad we don't see them much now. I think Venditti did pretty great with having Hal interacting with his brother's family during the Renegade arc. I really really like Hal, but what helps him having a good stories are his supporting characters who I don't see much nowadays...
> 
> On the topic of the next direction for Hal, I would like to see more of his vulnerable, human side. *I love him but seeing him struggle is fun lol*.


You must've loved Earth One then.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DragonPiece

I wonder if they will relaunch green lantern corps if Hal does get a solo book.  Maybe John won't even be in the book anymore since he's apart of Snyder's JL?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I can't figure out why editorial/Venditti has such beef with Hal and Carol together, they let other pairings happen like Dinah and Ollie getting back together, Bruce and Selina marrying, even Diana/Steve and Arthur/Mera but not only do they split Hal and Carol up in the dumbest way imaginable they've barely even spoken in years (and the last time they did was pretty terrible!) (and it also seems kinda weird to me they haven't bothered giving Hal another love interest in the interim, even freaking Barry's gone through like four different LIs)  I don't understand DC sometimes.
> 
> I don't expect Morrison writing Hal to show him on Earth or with his typical support cast at all but I think he'll be able to come up with a good premise to make the book being set in space actually WORTH the cosmic setting and not just bland superhero action in space like we've been getting for ages. I think he'll have good characterization too, especially if it's a Hal solo.


The Hal/Carol (and subsequently Carol/Kyle... f@ck that Sh!t) thing is going to be one of those mysteries that may never be solved.  All I can offer is guesses.  I don't think Venditti's strengths are writing relationships or even female characters so much.  Look at the Kyle/Sora story.  It was ok but still kind of messy and doesn't really do much for Sora as a character.  Kyle was the sympathetic figure who did what he did based on the circumstances and Sora went batsh!t crazy because.... umm, possessed by Sinestro?  Yellow rings?  Father was evil so she's evil?  Who knows?

So, as a guess, when Venditti was pitching his GL stories, they mostly revolved around Hal Solo and didn't factor in the Carol baggage because he didn't want any part of that.  Some meathead editor probably thought it was a cool idea, make him broody and edgy because it worked in Man of Steel...  The same meathead also looked at New Guardians and said, "hey there's a male and a female character, the only humans in the book, tch, duh!  Hook them up!  Gosh I'm brilliant.  THIS is what the new 52 is all about.  No, please, no need to applaud.  I'm just doing what God told me to."

(I am like 90% sure I read somewhere that the Kyle/Carol thing was mandated by editorial and not Justin Jordan.  But that's only from my fuzzy aging memory and some internet source so take it for what it is.)

Anyway, to sum it all up, they shot for a big monumental status quo shakeup with piss poor execution and were too stubborn to know it wasn't working.

As for Morrison, GL has gotten so stale that any change would be an improvement at this point.  Even if he had Hal and Jessica become a thing, I'm so desensitized to that kind of horsesh!t over the past 4 years that I probably wouldn't care that much.  It'd be dumb.  But ehh, I've seen worse.

----------


## Yonekunih

> You must've loved Earth One then.


Indeed I do haha, I got so pumped that I ordered the book from over sea not caring about the shipping cost- which is nearly the price of the book itself. I also enjoyed Hal in the Darkseid War tie in, he's just awesome in that issue.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> The Hal/Carol (and subsequently Carol/Kyle... f@ck that Sh!t) thing is going to be one of those mysteries that may never be solved.  All I can offer is guesses.  I don't think Venditti's strengths are writing relationships or even female characters so much.  Look at the Kyle/Sora story.  It was ok but still kind of messy and doesn't really do much for Sora as a character.  Kyle was the sympathetic figure who did what he did based on the circumstances and Sora went batsh!t crazy because.... umm, possessed by Sinestro?  Yellow rings?  Father was evil so she's evil?  Who knows?
> 
> So, as a guess, when Venditti was pitching his GL stories, they mostly revolved around Hal Solo and didn't factor in the Carol baggage because he didn't want any part of that.  Some meathead editor probably thought it was a cool idea, make him broody and edgy because it worked in Man of Steel...  The same meathead also looked at New Guardians and said, "hey there's a male and a female character, the only humans in the book, tch, duh!  Hook them up!  Gosh I'm brilliant.  THIS is what the new 52 is all about.  No, please, no need to applaud.  I'm just doing what God told me to."
> 
> (I am like 90% sure I read somewhere that the Kyle/Carol thing was mandated by editorial and not Justin Jordan.  But that's only from my fuzzy aging memory and some internet source so take it for what it is.)
> 
> Anyway, to sum it all up, they shot for a big monumental status quo shakeup with piss poor execution and were too stubborn to know it wasn't working.
> 
> As for Morrison, GL has gotten so stale that any change would be an improvement at this point.  Even if he had Hal and Jessica become a thing, I'm so desensitized to that kind of horsesh!t over the past 4 years that I probably wouldn't care that much.  It'd be dumb.  But ehh, I've seen worse.


100 Billion % agreed with everything you say!

----------


## vartox

> Yup, a lot of Hal's supporting cast is really interesting, too bad we don't see them much now. I think Venditti did pretty great with having Hal interacting with his brother's family during the Renegade arc. I really really like Hal, but what helps him having a good stories are his supporting characters who I don't see much nowadays...
> 
> On the topic of the next direction for Hal, I would like to see more of his vulnerable, human side. I love him but seeing him struggle is fun lol.


Agreed on both counts, I think Hal's character shines through when he's struggling oftentimes  :Stick Out Tongue:  plus it makes for an engaging read. I think I would have lined Venditti's GL before Rebirth more if it had had a stronger emotional impact/payoff instead of just pulling more and more things on the poor guy without really examining any of them.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 100 Billion % agreed with everything you say!


This is how revolutions begin!

----------


## j9ac9k

> On the topic of the next direction for Hal, I would like to see more of his vulnerable, human side. I love him but seeing him struggle is fun lol.


I only like seeing him struggle against an opponent before finding a way to come out on top. (preferably something more interesting than just *more willpower!*)  I definitely want to see his human side, but I prefer seeing the human side that makes him strong and awesome! (that "Darkseid War" tie-in comes to mind as an example of this)

----------


## Eto

Venditti’s final issue on Hal ‘n Pals #50, hitting the shelves this August.
Damn, time flies.
 :Frown:

----------


## Johnny

It's going to fly a lot slower when the new GL title goes back to being a monthly. Rebirth spoiled me.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

So I'm up to the Marv Wolfman era of GL and although it's way better than Denny O'neil's stuff where Hal was a background character it's still not as good as Broom/Kane.

While Wolfman is a great writer with multiple dramatic story lines happening at once and he writes very well hereI feel like its a little too dark and doesn't quite fit Hal and knocks him down a bit too much. Also Hal himself he writes too brash and has him talk and quip too much.

With that being said I love that he brought Hal back to Ferris Air with Carol and Tom and made Hal and Carol a couple.

Joe Stanton is pretty good but only with a different inker. When he inks himself everything kinda blurs together and is very messy.

Any thoughts from anyone else who read this era?

----------


## Margaret

I haven't been reading HJ&GLC because I've lost interest in Venditti's writing (again), but it's still a bit disappointing that this book is cancelled. Call me ignorant of everything DC-related lately, but has there been any news of Hal getting a solo book or coming back to Justice League?

----------


## Frontier

> I haven't been reading HJ&GLC because I've lost interest in Venditti's writing (again), but it's still a bit disappointing that this book is cancelled. Call me ignorant of everything DC-related lately, but has there been any news of Hal getting a solo book or coming back to Justice League?


The leading rumor is that Grant Morrison will be writing Hal's new solo book.

----------


## DragonPiece

> It's going to fly a lot slower when the new GL title goes back to being a monthly. Rebirth spoiled me.


At least the book will be a lot more interesting and will require multiple reads with morrison writing.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


That looks awesome. Where can I read this?

It's from Injustice right? Is it just a web comic? And do I have to wade through a bunch of other stuff to get to the Hal stuff?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Also did not know Ethan Van Sciver was drawing tomorrows issue. Now I'm even more pumped to read it.

----------


## Frontier

> That looks awesome. Where can I read this?
> 
> It's from Injustice right? Is it just a web comic? And do I have to wade through a bunch of other stuff to get to the Hal stuff?


It's the Injustice II prequel comic.

I believe it's a digital series so you can read it on Comixology. 

It looks like the Hal stuff starts in issue #53.

----------


## vartox

> So I'm up to the Marv Wolfman era of GL and although it's way better than Denny O'neil's stuff where Hal was a background character it's still not as good as Broom/Kane.
> 
> While Wolfman is a great writer with multiple dramatic story lines happening at once and he writes very well hereI feel like its a little too dark and doesn't quite fit Hal and knocks him down a bit too much. Also Hal himself he writes too brash and has him talk and quip too much.
> 
> With that being said I love that he brought Hal back to Ferris Air with Carol and Tom and made Hal and Carol a couple.
> 
> Joe Stanton is pretty good but only with a different inker. When he inks himself everything kinda blurs together and is very messy.
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone else who read this era?


I loved Wolfman's GL! I thought he wrote Hal pretty well overall and those issues of Hal wandering the arctic are some of my favorite pages. Plus I like how he wrote Carol.




> That looks awesome. Where can I read this?
> 
> It's from Injustice right? Is it just a web comic? And do I have to wade through a bunch of other stuff to get to the Hal stuff?


I think it started in Injustice 2 #53? I have skipped almost the whole series up until this point and I don't feel like I'm missing too much. I really don't care about the interludes with non-GL-relevant stuff though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It's the Injustice II prequel comic.
> 
> I believe it's a digital series so you can read it on Comixology. 
> 
> It looks like the Hal stuff starts in issue #53.


Gotcha. Thanks. So I'll just start from #53. I think I know the basic Hal story from Injustice. He went with Superman and became a yellow lantern I believe.




> I loved Wolfman's GL! I thought he wrote Hal pretty well overall and those issues of Hal wandering the arctic are some of my favorite pages. Plus I like how he wrote Carol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it started in Injustice 2 #53? I have skipped almost the whole series up until this point and I don't feel like I'm missing too much. I really don't care about the interludes with non-GL-relevant stuff though


That issue with Dr Polaris and where Hal walked 100 miles on the arctic was really intense and very cool. Loved that issue. Wolfman put Hal through the ringer in that one.

Lol. Yea I think I'm going to do the same and just skip to the Hal stuff.

----------


## Frontier

Is the Wolfman run collected? I want to say it is.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Is the Wolfman run collected? I want to say it is.


I don't think it is. I think the only comics collected from Hal's first set is the Broome/Kane stuff.

Not 100% though.

----------


## vartox

> Is the Wolfman run collected? I want to say it is.


I don't think it is. Which is a shame, it's only 20 issues so it could fit in 1-2 trades  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

Hmm...hopefully DC finds some incentive to start making trades for older GL runs  :Smile: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> So I'm up to the Marv Wolfman era of GL and although it's way better than Denny O'neil's stuff where Hal was a background character it's still not as good as Broom/Kane.
> 
> While Wolfman is a great writer with multiple dramatic story lines happening at once and he writes very well hereI feel like its a little too dark and doesn't quite fit Hal and knocks him down a bit too much. Also Hal himself he writes too brash and has him talk and quip too much.
> 
> With that being said I love that he brought Hal back to Ferris Air with Carol and Tom and made Hal and Carol a couple.
> 
> Joe Stanton is pretty good but only with a different inker. When he inks himself everything kinda blurs together and is very messy.
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone else who read this era?


I really enjoyed Wolfman's take on Hal. He certainly ramped up the quips and humor, but that fit his hot shot test pilot personality better than O'Neil's overwhelming blandness. I think Wolfman was trying to course-correct after years of O'Neil writing him as a pretty uninteresting character. I get that O'Neil wanted the paycheck, but it was very apparent that he had no interest in Hal as a character and didn't even bother to continue what Broome had done with him.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I really enjoyed Wolfman's take on Hal. He certainly ramped up the quips and humor, but that fit his hot shot test pilot personality better than O'Neil's overwhelming blandness. I think Wolfman was trying to course-correct after years of O'Neil writing him as a pretty uninteresting character. I get that O'Neil wanted the paycheck, but it was very apparent that he had no interest in Hal as a character and didn't even bother to continue what Broome had done with him.


I am enjoying Wolfman's intricate world building and sub plots a lot. I just felt his Hal is a little over the top in his emotions. He tends to get angry quicker and have more emotional outbursts than what I usually see from Hal.

That is a good point though that maybe he was trying to compensate for O'neils writing where Hal was non existent. O'Neil clearly only wanted to write Green Arrow and favored him tremendously. 

What a coincidence that right when he took over GA came into the book and three issues after GA was voted off the book O'neil left.

Personally I like Broome's Hal the best. He was charming, easy going, a bit cocky but not in an annoying way and still very heroic. Maybe he was just a perfect balance between O'neil's blandness and Wolfman's brashness.

----------


## jbmasta

> Hmm...hopefully DC finds some incentive to start making trades for older GL runs .


I'm really happy the Kyle period is being collected in trades again.

----------


## jbmasta

> Indeed I do haha, I got so pumped that I ordered the book from over sea not caring about the shipping cost- which is nearly the price of the book itself. I also enjoyed Hal in the Darkseid War tie in, he's just awesome in that issue.


Book Depository has free shipping worldwide.

----------


## jbmasta

> I haven't been reading HJ&GLC because I've lost interest in Venditti's writing (again), but it's still a bit disappointing that this book is cancelled. Call me ignorant of everything DC-related lately, but has there been any news of Hal getting a solo book or coming back to Justice League?


Cancelled implies that it was entirely up to TPTB, with no input from the creative team. I'm reading into it more as a conclusion. It looks like Hal is being folded into Green Lanterns, and John is in one of the Justice League books. Venditti made the choice to leave because his workload would otherwise be unworkable. Depending on if Dan Jurgens is a short term thing on Green Lanterns, I can see TPTB using this opportunity to shake up the Lantern titles (shuffle the character roster for example) and hoping to shake out more readers. It also works as a bookend in being the last work Ethan van Sciver has done for DC.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## jbmasta

> 


I would happily have more of this than any of that awful teen titans go.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


Given that Hal barely appears in Justice League Action, having him so prominently on the cover feels a bit disingenuous. The one Hal-centric episode we got was great, but wouldn’t Zatanna or Firestorm be more representative of who is actually in the cartoon?

----------


## jbmasta

> Given that Hal barely appears in Justice League Action, having him so prominently on the cover feels a bit disingenuous. The one Hal-centric episode we got was great, but wouldn’t Zatanna or Firestorm be more representative of who is actually in the cartoon?


The cast is massive, and Firestorm appeared on the Season 1 Part 1 cover. The only characters who appear with any consistency are Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman. Certainly between this and Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps Space Cabbie has been getting more mileage than he has in recent years (pun unintended!).

91882-L-LO.jpg

The writing is really good, especially for ten minute self-contained episodes (only the first four form an overall storyline). It's also an impressive coverage of the various aspects of the DCU, not just going for the low hanging fruit.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> The cast is massive, and Firestorm appeared on the Season 1 Part 1 cover. The only characters who appear with any consistency are Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman. Certainly between this and Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps Space Cabbie has been getting more mileage than he has in recent years (pun unintended!).
> 
> 91882-L-LO.jpg
> 
> The writing is really good, especially for ten minute self-contained episodes (only the first four form an overall storyline). It's also an impressive coverage of the various aspects of the DCU, not just going for the low hanging fruit.


I completely agree. The show has been great. My issue is with them misrepresenting how prominent Hal is in the show.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Cancelled implies that it was entirely up to TPTB, with no input from the creative team. I'm reading into it more as a conclusion. It looks like Hal is being folded into Green Lanterns, and John is in one of the Justice League books. Venditti made the choice to leave because his workload would otherwise be unworkable. Depending on if Dan Jurgens is a short term thing on Green Lanterns, I can see TPTB using this opportunity to shake up the Lantern titles (shuffle the character roster for example) and hoping to shake out more readers. It also works as a bookend in being the last work Ethan van Sciver has done for DC.


I get the sense that DC wanted to make a change and told Venditti it would be easier if he stepped aside so they wouldn't have to fire him.  Maybe not that harsh, I'm sure it was mostly mutual.  I believe Venditti said he had plans for Hal beyond issue #50 but had to cut them short.  It's not a hard cancellation like Superwoman or anything.  They have plans for a shakeup, and if you're going to focus on a Hal solo story then why not roll out a brand new issue #1 Green Lantern title that will sell extra copies just because it's a #1 issue.

Personally... how frickin awesome would it be if Hal and John were off in other things and DC did a new Green Lantern Corp series starring Guy, Kyle, and the rest of the lesser lanterns.  I might be more excited for that than a Hal solo book.  Maybe.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Hell of a cover. Pilot Hal is missed.

----------


## K. Jones

This most recent issue actually had an a-ha moment for me I never saw coming, when John Stewart laid out his cards for Zod to see, and I was like "where they going with this?" the whole time because John is a bridge-builder and a clever dude and good at making things work out, but Zod is notoriously as unreasonable as Clark Kent is reasonable.

Then Venditti drew some beautiful, beautiful strings together.

Tomar-Re is boned.

Other highlights include Guy Gardner doing the most expected thing ever because next issue he'll then do the other most expected thing ever, which contradicts the previous most expected thing. Because his superpower is a variation on Courage and Willpower - his is that he's the most stubborn man in the universe.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> This most recent issue actually had an a-ha moment for me I never saw coming, when John Stewart laid out his cards for Zod to see, and I was like "where they going with this?" the whole time because John is a bridge-builder and a clever dude and good at making things work out, but Zod is notoriously as unreasonable as Clark Kent is reasonable.
> 
> Then Venditti drew some beautiful, beautiful strings together.
> 
> Tomar-Re is boned.
> 
> Other highlights include Guy Gardner doing the most expected thing ever because next issue he'll then do the other most expected thing ever, which contradicts the previous most expected thing. Because his superpower is a variation on Courage and Willpower - his is that he's the most stubborn man in the universe.


Much like Humphries final story arc on Green Lanterns featuring the First Lantern, Venditti is really leaving it all on the field before he exits. Hal, John, and Guy each got their moment to shine, in ways that feel incredibly on point for them. Looking forward to seeing how this one plays out.

----------


## Johnny

Interesting that Kyle wasn't in this issue. He could probably get a big spotlight in the next one.

----------


## HAN9000

John was using vengeance to get Zod as an alliance. That's not smart. That's cold. Especially Tomar-Tu is his colleague and John got his own ring form Tomar-Tu's father. Green Lantern doesn't tolerate killing, but is OK to have murderers as alliances? Guy just betrayed the corps without any struggle? These plots are full of inconsistencies...
Whatever, this whole run is going to end. I hope it will never be brought up again.

BTW, Injustice 2 has been great since Hal showed up. I really saw what I love about this character in the latest issue. *spoilers:*
Hal cut off his finger to get rid of the red lantern ring.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Yonekunih

> BTW, Injustice 2 has been great since Hal showed up. I really saw what I love about this character in the latest issue. *spoilers:*
> Hal cut off his finger to get rid of the red lantern ring.
> *end of spoilers*


Agree, this arc has been so good so far. Great character development!

----------


## liwanag

> John was using vengeance to get Zod as an alliance. That's not smart. That's cold. Especially Tomar-Tu is his colleague and John got his own ring form Tomar-Tu's father. Green Lantern doesn't tolerate killing, but is OK to have murderers as alliances? Guy just betrayed the corps without any struggle? These plots are full of inconsistencies...
> Whatever, this whole run is going to end. I hope it will never be brought up again.
> 
> BTW, Injustice 2 has been great since Hal showed up. I really saw what I love about this character in the latest issue. *spoilers:*
> Hal cut off his finger to get rid of the red lantern ring.
> *end of spoilers*


really? i haven't noticed that in the game though.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> really? i haven't noticed that in the game though.


He's wearing gloves in the game, so I can't imagine it coming up  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> He's wearing gloves in the game, so I can't imagine it coming up


so... it could be a construct?

----------


## Yonekunih

From Batman and the Justice League Manga. Hal's design is so shonen-ish I can't even lol. But I actually like it.

news_xlarge_RED03.jpg

----------


## Johnny

And his ring is on the wrong finger.  :Stick Out Tongue:  It's fine though, looks funny.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Man, I miss this show  :Frown: .



> Given that Hal barely appears in Justice League Action, having him so prominently on the cover feels a bit disingenuous. The one Hal-centric episode we got was great, but wouldnt Zatanna or Firestorm be more representative of who is actually in the cartoon?


He's one of the few characters to get their own solo episode, and he guest stars in at least a few of the other episodes in this set I think, so I don't think it's completely ill-fitting to have him on there.

----------


## Johnny

I agree about the disingenuous part, but the Lanterns are still supposed to be some of DC's most prominent characters, so from that standpoint it makes sense to include Hal on the cover. He hardly ever shows up on covers of outside media products anyway, even if he has a more prominent role than in JLA.

----------


## j9ac9k

> And his ring is on the wrong finger.  It's fine though, looks funny.


I'm just glad he appears to have green boots.  :Wink:

----------


## Rich Johnston

> I don't like putting faith in Bleeding Cool - I wish we had some kind of confirmation from another source already.  I am not concerned about this possible new direction, but I know a lot of people are tired of Hal being in space and want to see his earth-life be at least a part of the book so that we can see Hal as a man again and not just a GL.  Personally, as long as we get good stories that explore him as a person at all, I don't care if it happens while he's wearing his uniform or his flight jacket.


Trust in meeeee........

----------


## MajorHoy

> Trust in meeeee........


Like so many did about a new JSA starting in 2017?

----------


## OmegaShifty

> Trust in meeeee........


Nuff Said.
Screenshot_20180524-185137_Chrome.jpg

----------


## HAN9000

> so... it could be a construct?


Perhaps it was healed by Saint Walker...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Well I'm coming to peace with the Morrison on GL thing.  Maybe he'll work to set up the status quo like a mini series then hand it off to some new writer to run with it.  It could be worse.  I guess my only concern is Morrison's penchant for giving zero f@cks about the diehard fans.  There's tons of his quotes popping around about how he hates continuity and fans should get over it or whatever.  It may be true, but you don't have to be a dick about it.

I'm interested in seeing Jurgens on Green Lanterns with Hal.  I always thought it was crazy to have Simon & Jess in their own book with almost zero connection to the Corps.  It's like giving 2 teenagers a loaded gun and saying "go be cops".  Jurgens is one of those people I'll always have a soft spot for.  Not so much for talent, but cause of his Death of Supes history.  That's the one that started it for me.  

Also, apparently I have to add Supergirl to my pull list since she's going to mix with the Corps and not necessarily the Four Corpsmen.  You'd figure if Arisia were to have a role, it would be in that book.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Well I'm coming to peace with the Morrison on GL thing.  Maybe he'll work to set up the status quo like a mini series then hand it off to some new writer to run with it.  It could be worse.  I guess my only concern is Morrison's penchant for giving zero f@cks about the diehard fans.  There's tons of his quotes popping around about how he hates continuity and fans should get over it or whatever.  It may be true, but you don't have to be a dick about it.


Morrison doesn't hate continuity, he loves it, otherwise he wouldn't have come up with Hypertime in order to include so many forgotten and obscure parts of continuity. However, he also thinks that continuity shouldn't be a straight-jacket holding back characters from being relevant. All that really matters is that he is a giant fan of the DCU and its characters, including Hal and the GL mythos. As for the diehard comics fans, he's referring to the fans who seem to spend all their time complaining about the comics they read and the creators who make them. Pointing out reality is not being a dick about it. He's human, like all of us. Given the undue level of fanboy venom he's had slung his way over the decades, I don't begrudge him for holding up a mirror to the uglier side of fandom on occasion.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks like Hal is in need of a shave (though couldn't his ring just do that in a second?)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

Hal with a stubble or 5 o'clock shadow looks interesting. Earth One did the same thing.

----------


## Johnny

> I'm interested in seeing Jurgens on Green Lanterns with Hal.


I thought Hal was only in the new GLs arc as a prelude of sorts to Morrison's run and he won't be an actual cast member in the book going forward.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Also, apparently I have to add Supergirl to my pull list since she's going to mix with the Corps and not necessarily the Four Corpsmen.  You'd figure if Arisia were to have a role, it would be in that book.


I'd be all for that as long she's not there just to get her ass beat.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Morrison doesn't hate continuity, he loves it, otherwise he wouldn't have come up with Hypertime in order to include so many forgotten and obscure parts of continuity. However, he also thinks that continuity shouldn't be a straight-jacket holding back characters from being relevant. All that really matters is that he is a giant fan of the DCU and its characters, including Hal and the GL mythos. As for the diehard comics fans, he's referring to the fans who seem to spend all their time complaining about the comics they read and the creators who make them. Pointing out reality is not being a dick about it. He's human, like all of us. Given the undue level of fanboy venom he's had slung his way over the decades, I don't begrudge him for holding up a mirror to the uglier side of fandom on occasion.


Yeah, no, it's a rough gig and you'll never please everyone.  I never had a dog in the fight cause I personally don't care how superman's heat vision really works or whatever it was.  I was probably misremembering on the continuity thing.  I'm just saying, from the outside looking in, his comments can seem dickish and may drown out people who might have legitimate gripes with his story choices.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I thought Hal was only in the new GLs arc as a prelude of sorts to Morrison's run and he won't be an actual cast member in the book going forward.


Yes this is my understanding as well.  I was just saying I'm interested in seeing the arc.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Yeah, no, it's a rough gig and you'll never please everyone.  I never had a dog in the fight cause I personally don't care how superman's heat vision really works or whatever it was.  I was probably misremembering on the continuity thing.  I'm just saying, from the outside looking in, his comments can seem dickish and may drown out people who might have legitimate gripes with his story choices.


What specific comment are you referring to? Morrison is generally considered a nice guy within the industry. While he certainly makes plenty of jokes about himself and others, there's rarely anything malicious about it. Yes, he's thrown a few bombs at the hardcore fanboys who do nothing but insult, complain and rage about the comics and creators, but I would hardly call that being a dick.

----------


## Johnny

Didn't Morrison make a comment once about Hal Jordan being a "creepy old man"? Don't know if fans got on his case for it at the time, but hopefully he's changed his mind since then. He did write Hal in Final Crisis.

----------


## MajorHoy

> Didn't Morrison make a comment once about Hal Jordan being a "creepy old man"?


Was that when Hal stated having sex with Arisia after she used her power ring to make herself older than a teenager?

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> Didn't Morrison make a comment once about Hal Jordan being a "creepy old man"? Don't know if fans got on his case for it at the time, but hopefully he's changed his mind since then. He did write Hal in Final Crisis.


I think that was before the Johns run, and he's been a fan of Hal since that.

----------


## Frontier

> Was that when Hal stated having sex with Arisia after she used her power ring to make herself older than a teenager?


That's the only place I could see him getting that impression from.

----------


## Mar-Vell

Hal Jordan is without a doubt, my favorite Green Lantern. He is *the* Green Lantern. 

So yes, he is much appreciated by me.

----------


## Johnny

If the Morrison rumors are indeed accurate, hopefully he does a good character piece on Hal. It makes no difference to me if it takes place in space or on Earth, as long as Hal's character is being tested in a way that goes beyond the space cop thing.

If the other rumors are also true that Hal discovers a secret about the end of the multiverse, it could be very interesting to see that since I think it fits the character so perfectly. it would also bring him back to his roots, since the aspect of Hal being an adventurer and explorer has also been lost for a while.

----------


## Frontier

> If the Morrison rumors are indeed accurate, hopefully he does a good character piece on Hal. It makes no difference to me if it takes place in space or on Earth, as long as Hal's character is being tested in a way that goes beyond the space cop thing.
> 
> If the other rumors are also true that Hal discovers a secret about the end of the multiverse, it could be very interesting to see that since I think it fits the character so perfectly. *it would also bring him back to his roots, since the aspect of Hal being an adventurer and explorer has also been lost for a while.*


If Morrison coming back might be indicative of anything, it would be a return to Silver Age roots.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> If Morrison coming back might be indicative of anything, it would be a return to Silver Age roots.


Since Johns already returned returned Hal to his Silver Age roots, Morrison wouldn't need to do his customary reset to the character's core before spinning off to strange new directions. My guess is Morrison won't waste much time with Silver Age retreads before launching straight into the new stuff. In _Supergods_, he was not a fan of the mediocre Silver Age-inspired comics of the late '90s he'd inadvertently helped usher in with his own reset of the JLA to their Silver Age roots.

Morrison wants to do new things with these characters and take them in new directions, but they have to evolve organically from where the characters have come from, which is why he took time to reestablish Batman's entire continuity, even the goofy 1950s stuff that had been ignored for so long, before using that as the springboard to launch the character in new directions and adventures. Even his Action Comics reboot was extremely careful to acknowledge the past and incorporate the reset of his history as part of the story. Presumably, Morrison will take the same approach with Green Lantern...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> What specific comment are you referring to? Morrison is generally considered a nice guy within the industry. While he certainly makes plenty of jokes about himself and others, there's rarely anything malicious about it. Yes, he's thrown a few bombs at the hardcore fanboys who do nothing but insult, complain and rage about the comics and creators, but I would hardly call that being a dick.


I think the one about old man Hal stuck out to me.  What I'm saying is that if you take some of his comments out of context then they can sound bad.  I think the Hal quote came when he was writing JLA?  Probably was getting bombarded by fanboys with questions about Hal vs Kyle and just let loose one time.  For the record, I don't know if he's a dick or not, or what level he values continuity, characters or whatever.  And you are right, he does make jokes that shouldn't be malicious.  So how about (if he really is the new GL scribe) we just give it a shot and let the work speak for itself.  That's probably the attitude to have for any writer change on a series.  The last GL change was kind of tough though.

----------


## Hizashi

Haven't been in this thread in a long while - but the rumors about Morrison's potential involvement with Green Lantern has me interested. Is there any credible evidence to the rumor? Or just insider speculation?

----------


## Frontier

> Haven't been in this thread in a long while - but the rumors about Morrison's potential involvement with Green Lantern has me interested. Is there any credible evidence to the rumor? Or just insider speculation?


It's basically just Bleeding Cool posting about it, but they tend to have a good track record with this stuff more often then not.

----------


## mrumsey

> It's basically just Bleeding Cool posting about it, but they tend to have a good track record with this stuff more often then not.


I spoke to someone in the know who confirmed to me that Morrison will be writing GL.  That said, I realize that equates to nothing more official than what BC has posted and no one has any obligation to believe me in the slightest.  I can't say who it was as it is someone employed by DC and I don't want the person to get in trouble.  And, yeah, I know how that sounds!

----------


## Johnny

By any chance, did you also happen to ask him about the artist? Is it really going to be Liam Sharp?

----------


## Frontier

Honestly, Sharp is who I'm less sure about because I'm not sure how well his art will lend to cosmic stuff.

----------


## mrumsey

> By any chance, did you also happen to ask him about the artist? Is it really going to be Liam Sharp?


I wished I had - it was at a con and he had a line so I only had a couple of minutes.  He actually brought it up after I told him about my site/podcast and he started asking me my opinion on the books as they are now while signing stuff for me.  I have a tendency with creators not to probe too much, which often ends up with them opening up to me and telling me stuff anyways!

----------


## vartox

> Honestly, Sharp is who I'm less sure about because I'm not sure how well his art will lend to cosmic stuff.


Well, this tweet from an Irish LCS seems to hint at it  :Stick Out Tongue:  although of course it could just be a joke: https://twitter.com/TheBigBang_/stat...782761990?s=20




> Stopped by to see @LiamRSharp in Derby. Great to see our old friend in Comics having a blast, I saw the first five pages of his next project. Yeah, I’m sure you’re all green with envy.

----------


## Rich Johnston

> I spoke to someone in the know who confirmed to me that Morrison will be writing GL.  That said, I realize that equates to nothing more official than what BC has posted and no one has any obligation to believe me in the slightest.  I can't say who it was as it is someone employed by DC and I don't want the person to get in trouble.  And, yeah, I know how that sounds!


I can also confirm Liam Sharp is drawing it. Hey, wait, I'm the OP...

----------


## Johnny

> I can also confirm Liam Sharp is drawing it. Hey, wait, I'm the OP...


Nobody cares if you're "the OP". It's not like you haven't given inaccurate information before, so excuse me if I don't blindly take your word at face value.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I'm actually really excited about Liam Sharpe as the artist, if it's true.

Morrison on the other hand has me very worried.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

2afc714770d2eac1683de21e58233ddb--green-lantern-corps-green-lanterns.jpg

From the great Ethan Van Sciver.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Does anyone know what Morrison's most recent DC work was?

----------


## vartox

> Does anyone know what Morrison's most recent DC work was?


I think he co-wrote Dark Knights: Wild Hunt with Snyder.

----------


## HAN9000

This is just a kindly reminder that if anyone wants to see Hal in GLs Annual, don't bother, save your money. There're only a few irrelevant panels and stupid plots about him. Also the art is bad. Apparently that cover is just tricking you buying it.  :Frown: 

BTW, Hal has some good moments with Ollie in No Justice.

----------


## Yonekunih

> This is just a kindly reminder that if anyone wants to see Hal in GLs Annual, don't bother, save your money. There're only a few irrelevant panels and stupid plots about him. Also the art is bad. Apparently that cover is just tricking you buying it. 
> 
> BTW, Hal has some good moments with Ollie in No Justice.


I feel deceived, damn. Was so looking toward it.

No Justice was nice, seeing Hal call Ollie bro is the best thing for me right now haha. I just need a book maybe star Hal, Ollie and Barry with Barry and Ollie argue and Hal tried to balance things like the good old days but with modern plot. With that maybe I can die happy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I feel deceived, damn. Was so looking toward it.
> 
> No Justice was nice, seeing Hal call Ollie bro is the best thing for me right now haha. *I just need a book maybe star Hal, Ollie and Barry with Barry and Ollie argue and Hal tried to balance things like the good old days but with modern plot. With that maybe I can die happy.*


Throw in Carter, and let the drama really fly (no pun intended).

----------


## Frontier

I would be down for a modern Green Lantern/Green Arrow book, just to see what that would be like today, particularly if it was more even-handed in depicting both heroes  :Smile: .



> This is just a kindly reminder that if anyone wants to see Hal in GLs Annual, don't bother, save your money. There're only a few irrelevant panels and stupid plots about him. Also the art is bad. Apparently that cover is just tricking you buying it. 
> 
> BTW, Hal has some good moments with Ollie in No Justice.


Well, it's not really Hal's book so I'm not that fussed about it.

----------


## Johnny

Hint towards the near future maybe?

----------


## Frontier

Has Hal ever called anyone "bro" before  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## AimToTheStar

> This is just a kindly reminder that if anyone wants to see Hal in GLs Annual, don't bother, save your money. There're only a few irrelevant panels and stupid plots about him. Also the art is bad. Apparently that cover is just tricking you buying it. 
> 
> BTW, Hal has some good moments with Ollie in No Justice.


Thank God you say this

----------


## Johnny

Apparently LEGO DC Super-Villains will be adapting Forever Evil. Playable Harold will be fun. lol

[IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1527/68/1527688565906.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Frontier

> Apparently LEGO DC Super-Villains will be adapting Forever Evil. Playable Harold will be fun. lol
> 
> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1527/68/1527688565906.jpg[/IMG]


He already looks kind of adorable there  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Actually be kind of funny if Josh Keaton voices Power Ring.

----------


## Johnny

Frontier, I hope this doesn't come off as weird, but how do you manage to stay so positive, man? Even if you criticize something, you seem to have this endless optimism about the DCU and its characters. How do you do that? I barely manage not to descend back to my sad pathetic state whenever I see Hal being shafted from something. Where can I find this amazing fountain of optimism.

----------


## Frontier

> Frontier, I hope this doesn't come off as weird, but how do you manage to stay so positive, man? Even if you criticize something, you seem to have this endless optimism about the DCU and its characters. How do you do that? I barely manage not to descend back to my sad pathetic state whenever I see Hal being shafted from something. Where can I find this amazing fountain of optimism.


Well, I wish I knew some magic way I could transfer my optimism and hope unto you Johnny, but unfortunately I'm not a Blue Lantern  :Smile: .

I definitely have my own bouts with being bummed out or super-depressed and cynical about something, but if I've ever learned anything from Superhero stories in my long years of reading, watching, and enjoying them is that no matter how dark it is there will always be some kind of light you can find to brighten up your day. 

So maybe sometimes I feel like "Jeez, why is _____ being written so badly" or "why is so-and-so misusing or ignoring this character I love," but then I see something like the _Lego DC Villains_ game or the possible return of Alan Scott and I feel just a bit more happy about things.

And, if Hal Jordan has taught me anything, it's how to persevere and keep going no matter the odds  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## HAN9000

> I would be down for a modern Green Lantern/Green Arrow book, just to see what that would be like today, particularly if it was more even-handed in depicting both heroes .
> 
> Well, it's not really Hal's book so I'm not that fussed about it.


I'm just unhappy about the 5 dollars spent.  :Frown: 

If they relaunch the Green Lantern/Green Arrow book, it could be very different since Hal is no longer a conservative. And they will have to come up with some real good stories to not cloud that title, for the first one is an enduring classic. So it might be a little difficult... And it seems they haven't got any good ideas for Ollie, and maybe Hal for a long time...

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> This is just a kindly reminder that if anyone wants to see Hal in GLs Annual, don't bother, save your money. There're only a few irrelevant panels and stupid plots about him. Also the art is bad. Apparently that cover is just tricking you buying it. 
> 
> BTW, Hal has some good moments with Ollie in No Justice.


Yeah, I was almost fooled by that cover, too. Luckily, I just borrowed a copy from a friend. I like Andy Diggle's writing, but the art was too soft-porn for my tastes  :Wink:  And putting Hal on the cover when he's barely in it strikes me as disingenuous.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

At least we had some good Hal moments in No Justice #4.

(Even though the rest of that series blew chunks)

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> If they relaunch the Green Lantern/Green Arrow book, it could be very different since Hal is no longer a conservative.


I dunno about that. I am not conservative myself, but I think the modern GOP and Trump have warped a lot of Americans ideas of what conservatives traditionally believe in. John McCain is a conservative and I think shares a lot of traits with Hal Jordan. A very good case could be made for Hal being a classic conservative who is pro-military, while believing in a small government that largely stays out of people's private lives.

Since Ollie is in full SJW mode again, I think contrasting those two perfectly legit political philosophies could generate some great new stories about today's crazy world. The biggest problem with O'Neil & Adams's GL/GA run is the ridiculous conceit that Ollie was the raging @$$#0le who was _always_ right while Hal was somehow this trusting straight-arrow establishment type who was _always_ wrong.

I would love to see new GL/GA stories that approached the left and right from an honest perspective that was able to poke holes in the hypocrisies of both sides without turning either Hal or Ollie into strawmen to make a political point. 

I know a lot of fans like to keep politics out of their superhero stories, but politics has been hardwired into the genre from Action Comics #1 when Superman first started taking on spousal abuse, unions, and the 1%. I think as long as the stories themselves don't lose the fundamental escapist fun that is also so important to superhero stories, a good creator could make it work.

----------


## Johnny

I don't mind politics in comics as long as there's more nuance and less preaching. As long as it's not done in a way to promote one political ideology for the sake of condemning another, or use it to embarrass the character who in the writer's mind represents the "wrong" perspective. I'm not sure I trust a lot of current writers to do that, since the industry is obviously very left-leaning, but I'm willing to give it a shot considering the two characters are best friends and it's a good example for fans to see two friends with different ideologies that respect and trust each other with their lives.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I don't mind politics in comics as long as there's more nuance and less preaching. As long as it's not done in a way to promote one political ideology for the sake of condemning another, or use it to embarrass the character who in the writer's mind represents the "wrong" perspective. I'm not sure I trust a lot of current writers to do that, since the industry is obviously very left-leaning, but I'm willing to give it a shot considering the two characters are best friends and it's a good example for fans to see two friends with different ideologies that respect and trust each other with their lives.


Exactly. One of my best friends is more right-leaning and we argue all the time without hatred or losing respect for each other. I think people on the left and right need to start seeing each other as people instead of enemies. Hal & Ollie could lead by example.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Just my opinion, but I kinda see Ollie & Carter as two extremes, with Hal & Barry in the center.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Has Hal ever called anyone "bro" before ?


I hate to admit it, but given the sliding timescale he probably would be the type to use that term... sometimes. 

Better than "Pieface" at least...

----------


## HAN9000

> I dunno about that. I am not conservative myself, but I think the modern GOP and Trump have warped a lot of Americans ideas of what conservatives traditionally believe in. John McCain is a conservative and I think shares a lot of traits with Hal Jordan. A very good case could be made for Hal being a classic conservative who is pro-military, while believing in a small government that largely stays out of people's private lives.
> 
> Since Ollie is in full SJW mode again, I think contrasting those two perfectly legit political philosophies could generate some great new stories about today's crazy world. The biggest problem with O'Neil & Adams's GL/GA run is the ridiculous conceit that Ollie was the raging @$$#0le who was _always_ right while Hal was somehow this trusting straight-arrow establishment type who was _always_ wrong.
> 
> I would love to see new GL/GA stories that approached the left and right from an honest perspective that was able to poke holes in the hypocrisies of both sides without turning either Hal or Ollie into strawmen to make a political point. 
> 
> I know a lot of fans like to keep politics out of their superhero stories, but politics has been hardwired into the genre from Action Comics #1 when Superman first started taking on spousal abuse, unions, and the 1%. I think as long as the stories themselves don't lose the fundamental escapist fun that is also so important to superhero stories, a good creator could make it work.


At least, he's not that conservative he used to be in the Denny O'Neil & Neal Adams' GL/GA run. He pretty much questions every authority figure he meets, the Guardians, Sinestro, his superior at the air force, Batman... I've always thought modern Hal's political view is pretty complex. He did join the military twice but he does have a liberal attitude towards many things. I've seen many people bantered Hal's political view is just Hal. I kinda like that description. Since he associates with aliens most of the time, maybe his vision is much wilder than most of the people never left earth and couldn't be defined by right or left.

----------


## phantom1592

Biggest issue is that Hal was NEVER that conservative. O'neil really had to shoehorn and force Hal into a predetermined mold to make that story work. Hal has always had a habit of blowing off the guardian's orders and doing what he felt was right and thinking outside the box. He was the typical 'Humans are to immature to be green lanterns' stereotype. 

I love the spotlight that O'neil gave him... and I love the GL/GA friendship... but that run always felt REALLY forced to me. 

At least the first half that is. O'neil and Adams were on that book for quite a while, but only the beginning really dealt with 'Hard traveling heroes and the pickup truck to 'find themselves'. Looking back, it seems that GL/GA #76 is the one that starts it up and ran till about #89. but GL/GA was a thing through #122 and I really loved the awesome sci-fi adventures they got into in the later half. Less Hal is a idiot yes man... and more boxing glove arrows to sinestro's face after they end up another dimension's Camelot...  That's when you got more into the friendship and away from the 'every conversation is going to end up in a fist fight' days. 


I would love to see GL/GA have a book again, but I'd love to stay AWAY from the political debates. At the time it was new and breakthrough... but now just about every book is a soapbox for one thing or another... and since I don't think writers can bear to show both sides to an argument (and really couldn't even back then...) I'd rather they not bother with that aspect. 

There's just something about a man with the most powerful weapon in the universe... and a guy with a bow and trick arrows who see each other as equals and have adventures. I loved it.

----------


## Johnny

That pic Cruise posted about Top Gun 2 kind of got me thinking. Maybe he wouldn't have been such a bad choice for Hal after all?

----------


## Frontier

> That pic Cruise posted about Top Gun 2 kind of got me thinking. Maybe he wouldn't have been such a bad choice for Hal after all?


I don't think he would have been that far off for Hal. 

I think he would've been a more natural fit then, say, Ryan Reynolds ended up being.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I don't think he would have been that far off for Hal. 
> 
> I think he would've been a more natural fit then, say, Ryan Reynolds ended up being.


Guf... Yeah I can't wait to tweet about how this one is "better than the original" and "totally necessary".  I mean, I feel like a broken record because that's my exact response after seeing every single one of these reboot/sequels.  Seriously.  Every one has been so totally awesome.  I'm like, wow, I should have paid more money to see this.  So I have absolutely no reason to think this freakin 30 year old sequel won't go the same way.  End of sarcasm.

As for a Tom Cruise Hal, he's too short.  Wolverine, maybe.  The guy's a world class actor.  But not so much Hal.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Someone said something about optimism?

----------


## j9ac9k

> As for a Tom Cruise Hal, he's too short.  Wolverine, maybe.  The guy's a world class actor.  But not so much Hal.


Is Cruise really an actor anymore?  He seems like a stuntman who delivers lines between stunts.  Seriously, when was the last time he played an actual character and wasn't just Tom Cruise in different clothing, running around really intensely?  If he were ever cast as Hal I don't think I'd ever be able to see him as anything other than Tom Cruise. (although he could tell Batman that he nailed his old girlfriend  :Wink: ... kinda, you get it...)

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Where's Kyle  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Where's Kyle ?


Kyle has more knowledge of the Source Wall than anyone - maybe he was too invaluable to leave..? (I am going to imagine that as the reason since it makes sense to acknowledge that past)

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I was standing in the train station today wearing my Green Lantern sweater waiting for a train when a train pulled in from the opposite direction. 

The conductor looked at my sweater and gave me a thumbs up and smiled. Was pretty cool. lol.

----------


## Elmo

> That pic Cruise posted about Top Gun 2 kind of got me thinking. Maybe he wouldn't have been such a bad choice for Hal after all?


why? because his butt looks good in a pilot outfit?  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

lol He could've been a good fighter pilot Hal. Whether he could've been a good Green Lantern Hal is a whole different story.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> I was standing in the train station today wearing my Green Lantern sweater waiting for a train when a train pulled in from the opposite direction. 
> 
> The conductor looked at my sweater and gave me a thumbs up and smiled. Was pretty cool. lol.


That conductor had good taste  :Cool: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> That conductor had good taste .


Lol. Yea, seems like a fellow fan.

Also I just got Green Lantern #73. One of my favorite two parter GL stories. The return of Star Saphire, Tom and Sinestro.

681283.jpg

Now I just need to get the second part.

----------


## Jekyll

> I was standing in the train station today wearing my Green Lantern sweater waiting for a train when a train pulled in from the opposite direction. 
> 
> The conductor looked at my sweater and gave me a thumbs up and smiled. Was pretty cool. lol.


That’s fantastic!

----------


## Jekyll

> Lol. Yea, seems like a fellow fan.
> 
> Also I just got Green Lantern #73. One of my favorite two parter GL stories. The return of Star Saphire, Tom and Sinestro.
> 
> Attachment 66543
> 
> Now I just need to get the second part.


You cant beat those silver age covers!

----------


## Johnny

> I was standing in the train station today wearing my Green Lantern sweater waiting for a train when a train pulled in from the opposite direction. 
> 
> The conductor looked at my sweater and gave me a thumbs up and smiled. Was pretty cool. lol.

----------


## silly



----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for Hal's N Pals #47 art by Stephen Segovia

----------


## Frontier

> Cover for Hal's N Pals #47 art by Stephen Segovia


Wonder how deliberate it is that the GL uniform looks deliberately retro here...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Cover for Hal's N Pals #47 art by Stephen Segovia


Eeew. Gross. Looks like Hammond has some huge pimples he needs popping. 

Other than that nice to see Hal in his pilot uniform.

----------


## andersonh1

> I dunno about that. I am not conservative myself, but I think the modern GOP and Trump have warped a lot of Americans ideas of what conservatives traditionally believe in. John McCain is a conservative and I think shares a lot of traits with Hal Jordan. A very good case could be made for Hal being a classic conservative who is pro-military, while believing in a small government that largely stays out of people's private lives.
> 
> Since Ollie is in full SJW mode again, I think contrasting those two perfectly legit political philosophies could generate some great new stories about today's crazy world. The biggest problem with O'Neil & Adams's GL/GA run is the ridiculous conceit that Ollie was the raging @$$#0le who was _always_ right while Hal was somehow this trusting straight-arrow establishment type who was _always_ wrong.
> 
> I would love to see new GL/GA stories that approached the left and right from an honest perspective that was able to poke holes in the hypocrisies of both sides without turning either Hal or Ollie into strawmen to make a political point. 
> 
> I know a lot of fans like to keep politics out of their superhero stories, but politics has been hardwired into the genre from Action Comics #1 when Superman first started taking on spousal abuse, unions, and the 1%. I think as long as the stories themselves don't lose the fundamental escapist fun that is also so important to superhero stories, a good creator could make it work.


O'Neill is also the guy who turned the Guardians into jerks and bad bosses. They were perfectly reasonable all through the silver age. I suspect his anti-authority attitudes bled over into the writing.

----------


## Johnny

And the irony was he turned one of the biggest anti-authority figures in the DCU into an establishment stooge to suit his narrative. It was ridiculous.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I don't know where you're all getting this idea that Hal was anti establishment and anti authority and this rebel from the beginning.

I've been reading Hals series starting from #1 from 1960 and am now up to #171 from 1983 and all I've read is how Hal is loyal to the guardians and reveres them and is a real soldier .

The only time he came close is during Wolfman s run when he was neglecting his duties to concentrate on Carol and his personal life and after the guardians punished him for that he admitted he was wrong.

Am I missing something ?

----------


## Johnny

He was loyal to them but he was never above trusting his gut and making his own decisions whenever he felt was necessary. Maybe anti-establishment figure wasn't the most proper phrase, but he certainly wasn't what O'Neill turned him into.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I don't know. Action wise he never disobeyed them and did something they told him not to.

And attitude wise he revered them, called them masters and held them as all knowing and wise.

I do agree as far as O'Neil that he tried to make Hal this mindless ,confused, no personality guy who the "wise" Green Arrow had to teach him the real way and how things really are

----------


## Frontier

> O'Neill is also the guy who turned the Guardians into jerks and bad bosses. They were perfectly reasonable all through the silver age. I suspect his anti-authority attitudes bled over into the writing.


And then it got progressively worse over time up until we got to a point where Sinestro slaughtered most of the Guardians and we probably didn't really mind...

----------


## andersonh1

> And then it got progressively worse over time up until we got to a point where Sinestro slaughtered most of the Guardians and we probably didn't really mind...


Yeah, when we're siding with Sinestro over the Guardians, characterization of both took a wrong turn somewhere.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Just finished the Mike W. Barr run. Too bad it was only about 15 issues. I really liked his run. And Keith Pollard was a great artist for Hal.

It wasn't anything ground breaking as far as character wise for Hal but just some good fun stories. I would say right under Broome/Kane run.

Now on to the Len Wein and Dave Gibbons stuff.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> And the irony was he turned one of the biggest anti-authority figures in the DCU into an establishment stooge to suit his narrative. It was ridiculous.


EDIT: Johnny, I wrote this before I read all the other responses, so please don't feel like I'm dog-piling you. I was just genuinely interested in why you viewed Silver Age Hal as being anti-authority.

Are you saying John Broome's Hal Jordan was one the biggest anti-authority figures in the DCU? How so? All of Julie Shwartz's stable of characters were JFK-esque heroes who championed law and order from what I've read, Hal included. The Comics Code was too strict at that point for anything else. It wasn't until Stan Lee, Jack Kirby & Steve Ditko upended the apple cart that superheroes were allowed to challenge the status quo. I will grant you that the later Broome stories had Hal questioning his role in universe more and more following his break up with Carol and his wanderings around the country as a freelance pilot, insurance investigator and travelling toy salesman, but his questioning was far more introspective and personal. 

Broome's Hal certainly questioned people's attitudes and preconceptions, as he did with Katma Tui's first appearance in order to convince her that she was meant to be more than a wife, but her own woman as a Green Lantern. These were fairly progressive ideas at the time, but I don't remember Hal ever being depicted as particularly anti-authority, most specifically with the Guardians, who he was particularly loyal to.

Of course, the character had a certain recklessness baked into his DNA from the beginning. He was based upon a young Paul Newman after all, but Hal's anti-authoritarian streak wouldn't appear until _after_ the GL/GA era from what I can remember--and was retroactively established as something Hal exhibited from the very beginning in his revised origins Post-Crisis and beyond.   

What are the Silver Age stories where you view Hal was being anti-authority? I'd be interested to read them.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Just finished the Mike W. Barr run. Too bad it was only about 15 issues. I really liked his run. And Keith Pollard was a great artist for Hal.
> 
> It wasn't anything ground breaking as far as character wise for Hal but just some good fun stories. I would say right under Broome/Kane run.
> 
> Now on to the Len Wein and Dave Gibbons stuff.


The Wein/Gibbons era is interesting because you can actually see Wein struggling creatively, then course correct spectacularly, which set the book up for Englehart & Staton to really knock it out of the park.

----------


## TheCape

> And then it got progressively worse over time up until we got to a point where Sinestro slaughtered most of the Guardians and we probably didn't really mind...


When the Rise of the Third Army happened, the first thing that i said was "what took you guys so long to get there?"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> The Wein/Gibbons era is interesting because you can actually see Wein struggling creatively, then course correct spectacularly, which set the book up for Englehart & Staton to really knock it out of the park.


Cool. Sounds interesting. 

I see there are a few shake ups in the next hand full of issues.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

green_lantern_by_patc_14-d32bj06.jpg

10 char.

----------


## Johnny

> EDIT: Johnny, I wrote this before I read all the other responses, so please don't feel like I'm dog-piling you. I was just genuinely interested in why you viewed Silver Age Hal as being anti-authority.
> 
> Are you saying John Broome's Hal Jordan was one the biggest anti-authority figures in the DCU? How so? All of Julie Shwartz's stable of characters were JFK-esque heroes who championed law and order from what I've read, Hal included. The Comics Code was too strict at that point for anything else. It wasn't until Stan Lee, Jack Kirby & Steve Ditko upended the apple cart that superheroes were allowed to challenge the status quo. I will grant you that the later Broome stories had Hal questioning his role in universe more and more following his break up with Carol and his wanderings around the country as a freelance pilot, insurance investigator and travelling toy salesman, but his questioning was far more introspective and personal. 
> 
> Broome's Hal certainly questioned people's attitudes and preconceptions, as he did with Katma Tui's first appearance in order to convince her that she was meant to be more than a wife, but her own woman as a Green Lantern. These were fairly progressive ideas at the time, but I don't remember Hal ever being depicted as particularly anti-authority, most specifically with the Guardians, who he was particularly loyal to.
> 
> Of course, the character had a certain recklessness baked into his DNA from the beginning. He was based upon a young Paul Newman after all, but Hal's anti-authoritarian streak wouldn't appear until _after_ the GL/GA era from what I can remember--and was retroactively established as something Hal exhibited from the very beginning in his revised origins Post-Crisis and beyond.   
> 
> What are the Silver Age stories where you view Hal was being anti-authority? I'd be interested to read them.


No problem, I get it. I guess to me Hal has always represented one of those free-spirited types who seemed to be more bound by his own imagination, rather than some type of code of conduct he had to abide by. I see now that it's not appropriate to say that he was anti-authority from the get go, but I always felt that this is someone who may not put orders before independence of thought especially if it pertained to saving a life.

But who knows, maybe also due to the fact that I was exposed to the modern interpretation of the character before the classic one, I could've just been subconsciously implementing the later iterations of the character into his earlier ones. Trying to look for the rebellious streak that isn't there without even thinking about it? Shrugs. I guess if one was so determined, this could be applied to many of the other characters during the Silver Age as well. You can look at Batman and Superman and say they were more than just cardboard cut out heroes at the time because of what's been done to them afterwards or due to flashbacks of that time where their "new" attitude was implemented.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, when we're siding with Sinestro over the Guardians, characterization of both took a wrong turn somewhere.

----------


## liwanag

wish dc would publish a who's who again.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've been reading Hals series starting from #1 from 1960 and am now up to #171 from 1983 and all I've read is how Hal is loyal to the guardians and reveres them and is a real soldier .
> 
> *The only time he came close is during Wolfman s run when he was neglecting his duties to concentrate on Carol and his personal life and after the guardians punished him for that he admitted he was wrong.*


Is that where the year in space to patrol all of 2814 came from?





> I do agree as far as *O'Neil that he tried to make Hal this mindless ,confused, no personality guy* who the "wise" Green Arrow had to teach him the real way and how things really are


Is it safe to say that most of the negative stuff folks associate with Hall came from Denny?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

More and more, I appreciate the pre-Crisis stuff.

I feel that GL has a lot of great Pre-Crisis stuff that does not get brought up enough.

I'm enjoying the dialogue here.

----------


## andersonh1

You'd never see the modern Guardians expressing this type of emotion or concern for a Green Lantern.

From Green Lantern #46:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> wish dc would publish a who's who again.


First they need to figure that out themselves . Lol.




> Is that where the year in space to patrol all of 2814 came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say that most of the negative stuff folks associate with Hall came from Denny?


Yes. Hal was very focused on Carol and her problems and the Guardians told him earth is not his only duty but the whole of sector 2814 so they exiled him from earth for a year .

I don't know about negative stuff but he clearly really wanted to just write Green arrow so he was the main focus so Hal lost his personality and was on the background of his own book. 
I don't think it's a coincidence that the same issue O'Neil came on it became GL/GA and like three issues after Arrow was dropped from the book and it became a GL solo O'Neil left.




> More and more, I appreciate the pre-Crisis stuff.
> 
> I feel that GL has a lot of great Pre-Crisis stuff that does not get brought up enough.
> 
> I'm enjoying the dialogue here.


Agreed. There is a very rich history and mythology that I think is beyond a lot of other characters. Johns did a good job in tapping into and using a lot of that in his run. Which is what made it so good.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Double post.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> wish dc would publish a who's who again.


Pat Broderick was a fave Hal artist of mine, he made stubble Hal look really cool, grizzled but not old with the grey temples.

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't know where you're all getting this idea that Hal was anti establishment and anti authority and this rebel from the beginning.
> 
> I've been reading Hals series starting from #1 from 1960 and am now up to #171 from 1983 and all I've read is how Hal is loyal to the guardians and reveres them and is a real soldier .
> 
> The only time he came close is during Wolfman s run when he was neglecting his duties to concentrate on Carol and his personal life and after the guardians punished him for that he admitted he was wrong.
> 
> Am I missing something ?



Going off old memories here, but in the first Sinestro/yellow ring story, there was a meeting that he was supposed to attend that he ended up getting ambushed from attending. Instead of meeting the other GL's he raced off to Oa on a gut hunch and saved the day. I think even in the start of that O'neil run they had the guardians giving him 'busy work' that he blew off to and got reprimanded for... Multiple covers showing him tossing the ring back at the guardains saying he quits... 

Also, certainly not to forget his treatment of Ferris Aircraft. He had duty and responsibility there as an employee who loved his job, but he blew that off all the time. 

And of course the retcons like Emerald Dawn with him disregarding commands to fight the bad guys his own way. 

The way I always see it is NOT that he's 'anti establishment' per se....  He's not the dutiful soldier, That's John (though that's a retcon too) He's not the rebel... that's Guy.  Hal is the Hero. He does whatever he thinks is the best way to save the day. He doesn't follow orders just to follow them, He follows them if he believes they're right. If he thinks he has a better way, than He does that.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You'd never see the modern Guardians expressing this type of emotion or concern for a Green Lantern.
> 
> From Green Lantern #46:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> First they need to figure that out themselves . Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Hal was very focused on Carol and her problems and the Guardians told him earth is not his only duty but the whole of sector 2814 so they exiled him from earth for a year .
> 
> I don't know about negative stuff but he clearly really wanted to just write Green arrow so he was the main focus so Hal lost his personality and was on the background of his own book. 
> I don't think it's a coincidence that the same issue O'Neil came on it became GL/GA and like three issues after Arrow was dropped from the book and it became a GL solo O'Neil left.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the information!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Going off old memories here, but in the first Sinestro/yellow ring story, there was a meeting that he was supposed to attend that he ended up getting ambushed from attending. Instead of meeting the other GL's he raced off to Oa on a gut hunch and saved the day. I think even in the start of that O'neil run they had the guardians giving him 'busy work' that he blew off to and got reprimanded for... Multiple covers showing him tossing the ring back at the guardains saying he quits... 
> 
> Also, certainly not to forget his treatment of Ferris Aircraft. He had duty and responsibility there as an employee who loved his job, but he blew that off all the time. 
> 
> And of course the retcons like Emerald Dawn with him disregarding commands to fight the bad guys his own way. 
> 
> *The way I always see it is NOT that he's 'anti establishment' per se....  He's not the dutiful soldier, That's John (though that's a retcon too) He's not the rebel... that's Guy.  Hal is the Hero. He does whatever he thinks is the best way to save the day. He doesn't follow orders just to follow them, He follows them if he believes they're right. If he thinks he has a better way, than He does that.*


Was 1980's Guy initially the rebel, or just the GL who anally followed the rules of the Guardians with a bit of over zealousness?

I kinda think Guy the rebel came when he lost his ring to Hal, but I could be wrong.

I would compare Guy as the cop who would give you a ticket just because he could (a-hole), where Hal, being a great judge of character, knew when giving a verbal warning would be a better alternative if the person realized they were wrong.

I always felt that the GLTAS masterfully picked up on that dynamic between Guy and Hal.

----------


## Frontier



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


This is awesome.

Really nice to see Hal and Clark being such good friends. Nice writing.

I kinda wonder how Clark and Hal's relationship would be. I mean I know they're friends but how would their specific personalities interact. Think it would be cool to explore.

I know Hal and Batman get to each other. And I know he's good friends with Barry but he's not on his level being a nerd and all.

Hal and Clark though are both cool and respectable but in very different ways. Would be interesting to see.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I guess if one was so determined, this could be applied to many of the other characters during the Silver Age as well. You can look at Batman and Superman and say they were more than just cardboard cut out heroes at the time because of what's been done to them afterwards or due to flashbacks of that time where their "new" attitude was implemented.


This was absolutely true. Before Marvel started kicking their asses in sales, all DC characters were largely a set of powers first, and actual people with clear personalities a distant second. Once Lee, Kirby & Ditko's experiment proved so successful, DC followed suit and the characterization we'd come to know and love from the DC heroes became much more prominent.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Is that where the year in space to patrol all of 2814 came from?
> 
> Is it safe to say that most of the negative stuff folks associate with Hall came from Denny?



Yes, Wolfman was too busy to continue his GL run, but he didn't want another writer to mess up the status quo he'd established on Earth with his restoration of Ferris Aircraft, Carol, Tom and new addition Bruce Gordon, so he had Hal exiled to space so that the next writer would be forced to establish new space-related characters for him to interact with. However, Wolfman soon became so busy planning Crisis on Infinite Earths that he handed off GL to his editor and friend Len Wein, who returned Hal to Earth and Wolman's status quo, then subsequently turned over the apple cart on Wolfman's advice when he wasn't finding writing the comic to be creatively satisfying.

As for O'Neil, he's consistently stated that he struggled writing Hal Jordan and the more cosmic aspects of his character and has been a regularly occurring figure in some of the character's more problematic eras. It was O'Neil that shoehorned Hal into the role of the square trusting conservative in '71 in order to contrast with his pet character Ollie, who was quite obviously O'Neil's mouthpiece. When GL/GA was revived without the politics in the late '70s, O'Neil continued to struggle with Hal by continuing the notion that Hal Jordan was essentially the most noble, incorruptible space cop ever and tried to generate drama by dumping tragedy upon tragedy upon him and those around him. O'Neil was then instrumental in having the GLCorps disbanded following Steve Englehart's run so that Hal could operate solo as the headliner of O'Neil's Action Comics Weekly book. A few years later, O'Neil was part of the group of editors that came up with Emerald Twilight that again dumped the GLCorps in addition to Hal because it was felt that the character was too difficult to write for.

----------


## Johnny

> This was absolutely true. Before Marvel started kicking their asses in sales, all DC characters were largely a set of powers first, and actual people with clear personalities a distant second. Once Lee, Kirby & Ditko's experiment proved so successful, DC followed suit and the characterization we'd come to know and love from the DC heroes became much more prominent.


Yep. I guess that's why I'm often stuck with the notion that Hal has always been the "loyal but not obedient" type. When if you actually read some of those issues and see him refer to the Guardians as his masters, it almost doesn't compute. Do you see "modern" Hal refer to anyone as his master? lol

----------


## Johnny

> 


Doc Shaner's art suits this scene so well. The "retro" style is the best choice for those types of scenes imo. If someone like Jason Fabok was drawing it, would've looked gorgeous, but the feel wouldn't have been the same.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> 


The pure joy on Clark's face as he sees his friend is awesome.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes, Wolfman was too busy to continue his GL run, but he didn't want another writer to mess up the status quo he'd established on Earth with his restoration of Ferris Aircraft, Carol, Tom and new addition Bruce Gordon, so he had Hal exiled to space so that the next writer would be forced to establish new space-related characters for him to interact with. However, Wolfman soon became so busy planning Crisis on Infinite Earths that he handed off GL to his editor and friend Len Wein, who returned Hal to Earth and Wolman's status quo, then subsequently turned over the apple cart on Wolfman's advice when he wasn't finding writing the comic to be creatively satisfying.


That is some interesting behind the scenes stuff. To me, that was a very significant point in GL history. Thanks for sharing.




> As for O'Neil, he's consistently stated that he struggled writing Hal Jordan and the more cosmic aspects of his character and has been a regularly occurring figure in some of the character's more problematic eras. It was O'Neil that shoehorned Hal into the role of the square trusting conservative in '71 in order to contrast with his pet character Ollie, who was quite obviously O'Neil's mouthpiece. When GL/GA was revived without the politics in the late '70s, O'Neil continued to struggle with Hal by continuing the notion that Hal Jordan was essentially the most noble, incorruptible space cop ever and tried to generate drama by dumping tragedy upon tragedy upon him and those around him. O'Neil was then instrumental in having the GLCorps disbanded following Steve Englehart's run so that Hal could operate solo as the headliner of O'Neil's Action Comics Weekly book. A few years later, O'Neil was part of the group of editors that came up with Emerald Twilight that again dumped the GLCorps in addition to Hal because it was felt that the character was too difficult to write for.


Anyone ever ask if Denny's favorite color is yellow?

Perhaps Denny is Hal's greatest enemy....

----------


## Johnny

Variant cover to #47.




I just knew Kirkham's covers seemed too good to be true. They just had to have a flaw of some sorts and here come the white boots. lol

----------


## j9ac9k

Ugh! ... white boots?!?  That really bugs me.  *Such* a good cover otherwise...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

The white boots look like socks, no bueno.

----------


## liwanag

> Variant cover to #47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew Kirkham's covers seemed too good to be true. They just had to have a flaw of some sorts and here come the white boots. lol


great cover..

i'm sure the white boots are easy to fix.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Variant cover to #47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew Kirkham's covers seemed too good to be true. They just had to have a flaw of some sorts and here come the white boots. lol


I've been loving Kirkham's variant covers but this is not one of his better ones for me.

Also, I know this is a weird thing to focus on but is the floor from a real photograph? Looks a bit out of place next to Kirkham's very sketchy and dark lines for Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> I've been loving Kirkham's variant covers but this is not one of his better ones for me.
> 
> Also, I know this is a weird thing to focus on but is the floor from a real photograph? Looks a bit out of place next to Kirkham's very sketchy and dark lines for Hal.


surprised you didn't like this. i guess i like the idea how heavy the price it takes to be a green lantern.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## j9ac9k

> I've been loving Kirkham's variant covers but this is not one of his better ones for me.
> 
> Also, I know this is a weird thing to focus on but is the floor from a real photograph? Looks a bit out of place next to Kirkham's very sketchy and dark lines for Hal.


Yeah - it's shoddy photoshopping. Hopefully this isn't the final version.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

If anybody was curious whether or not Carol was in the Wonder Woman annual featuring the Star Sapphires, wonder no more  :Stick Out Tongue: 

5E00F020-BB03-4F24-ACA5-2FE9A43320A7.jpg

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> If anybody was curious whether or not Carol was in the Wonder Woman annual featuring the Star Sapphires, wonder no more 
> 
> 5E00F020-BB03-4F24-ACA5-2FE9A43320A7.jpg


At least she's referenced.  Coulda easily just been left out entirely.

I also think we can kinda write off this old pseudo flash forward as just a placeholder now:

----------


## Frontier

> 


Hal still attends JL meetings? 



> If anybody was curious whether or not Carol was in the Wonder Woman annual featuring the Star Sapphires, wonder no more 
> 
> 5E00F020-BB03-4F24-ACA5-2FE9A43320A7.jpg


Oh you've got to be kidding me...is Carol just viewed as persona non grata at this point?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal still attends JL meetings?


Yeah, that struck me as odd as well.  I'm going to imagine it was a special meeting to debrief after the events of "No Justice" and what Hal saw at the Source Wall.  That at least makes sense.  :Wink: 

Nice art by Shaner though - he always draws a _great_ Hal! If his appearance were more than a cameo I might've had to pick it up.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> If anybody was curious whether or not Carol was in the Wonder Woman annual featuring the Star Sapphires, wonder no more 
> 
> 5E00F020-BB03-4F24-ACA5-2FE9A43320A7.jpg


What the hell? How that's can happened and Carol is unavailable that doesn't makes any sense.

----------


## vartox

> At least she's referenced.  Coulda easily just been left out entirely.


I suppose... but what does "unavailable" mean here? What was she doing? The last time we saw her she was just standing around her house doing nothing. Really, why couldn't she have been in the annual? Seeing Carol interact with Diana could have been interesting. I don't know why writers are so dead set against using her  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Also I think this is the first mention that Dela Pharon was leading the Sapphires? I guess it doesn't matter since she died in the same issue...




> Yeah, that struck me as odd as well.  I'm going to imagine it was a special meeting to debrief after the events of "No Justice" and what Hal saw at the Source Wall.  That at least makes sense. 
> 
> Nice art by Shaner though - he always draws a _great_ Hal! If his appearance were more than a cameo I might've had to pick it up.


I think Hal will show up in the MOS mini again, he was in some pages drawn by Kevin Maguire too  :Smile:

----------


## HAN9000

I can’t help but blame Venditti and Justin Jordan for ruining Carol in n52. The damage they made is too severe to remedy. Now DC seems to avoid getting her in front.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I can’t help but blame Venditti and Justin Jordan for ruining Carol in n52. The damage they made is too severe to remedy. Now DC seems to avoid getting her in front.


I do blame Venditti for their break up and i really really hate Justin Jordan for what he did to Carol but i believe it's all because of editor who think that is GREAT IDEA!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I suppose... but what does "unavailable" mean here? What was she doing? The last time we saw her she was just standing around her house doing nothing. Really, why couldn't she have been in the annual? Seeing Carol interact with Diana could have been interesting. I don't know why writers are so dead set against using her


Unavailable means the writer submitted a script with the sapphires first coming to Carol for help which leads to a gut wrenching character development moment where she has to reluctantly decline leading her Corp because of her life on Earth and trying to get back to a normal after galaxy hopping and all the stuff with Hal... to which the editor said: yeah.... let's lose all that and just say she's "unavailable"

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I can’t help but blame Venditti and Justin Jordan for ruining Carol in n52. The damage they made is too severe to remedy. Now DC seems to avoid getting her in front.


Venditti and whatever jackass editor it was definitely deserve blame.  But I choose to believe that Justin Jordan was told to pair up Carol & Kyle, whether it's true or not I don't know.  He didn't give the order but he pulled the trigger.  And to the editor, what kind of an asshole sits in his office and thinks up this kinda chitt?  It made no sense on any level.  My biggest issue with Jordan was that he turned Carol into a one dimensional accesory to Kyle.  It was a weak run because everything had to revolve around Kyle like it was still the 90s.  Any tiny moments where something seemed kinda cool were quickly wiped out because the whole time I'm thinking about how fked up it is that she's with him.  And then I remember how chitty of a character she became.  Hey, has anyone seen that panel where she's totally bending over in front of Kyle like right after she breaks up with Hal?  Pretty much sums up what she was durng the Justin run.

----------


## Frontier

> I can’t help but blame Venditti and Justin Jordan for ruining Carol in n52. The damage they made is too severe to remedy. Now DC seems to avoid getting her in front.


I do have to wonder if after the whole KyleXCarol thing and how fans responded that DC is less willing to use Carol now.

----------


## silly

Anybody here who has an update on any Hal in a movie news?

----------


## Johnny

No news as far as live-action goes. I don't have my hopes up for any news at SDCC.

As far as animation goes, he will show up in The Death of Superman animated movie and presumably in the Lego Movie sequel.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Given how fluid DC continuity is, it really is a simple matter to just ignore the Carol & Kyle thing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'm really not sure about the GLC film dropping in 2020.

I would love to be proven wrong.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Given how fluid DC continuity is, it really is a simple matter to just ignore the Carol & Kyle thing.


Ah the good old schrodinger's cat scenario.  The last mention of a relationship happened before rebirth.  Carol is in limbo and my gut tells me Kyle is headed there too.  If there's been no mention of a relationship, one can assume that it both exists and doesn't exist at the same time until it is observed.  Thank you DC.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

No one mentions Hal with Kari Limbo. I doubt that is still in continuity. That was a big part of Guy's grudge against Hal.

I say let's bury that bone deep in the backyard, and move to the next thrilling chapter.

But, I'm not in a position of power at DC. 

I think Carol's status mostly depends on where the majority of Hal's further adventures take place. If Hal is to remain in space, then Carol may not be used (unless she rejoins the SS). If Hal spends more time on Earth (I hope), then Carol will surely make a comeback.

Carol has been written out before over the decades. She'll make a comeback. She always does, just like Hal.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Preview for Hal's N Pals #46 

https://comicsverse.com/hal-jordan-g...usive-preview/

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

One good things about Emerald Twilight is Geoff Johns found a perfect way to recon that mess and i still waiting for writer to fix CarolXKyle(F*ck that sh!t)

----------


## phantom1592

> One good things about Emerald Twilight is Geoff Johns found a perfect way to recon that mess and i still waiting for writer to fix CarolXKyle(F*ck that sh!t)


Carol was a construct? Messing with all seven colors messed with Kyle's mind a bit and he conjured her up? 

Frankly I haven't even seen much of CarolXKyle referenced, mentioned or anything... so it'll probably get ignored. It was barely a ripple in the continuity, not something like ET that NEEDED to be retcon.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Carol was a construct? Messing with all seven colors messed with Kyle's mind a bit and he conjured her up? 
> 
> Frankly I haven't even seen much of CarolXKyle referenced, mentioned or anything... so it'll probably get ignored. It was barely a ripple in the continuity, not something like ET that NEEDED to be retcon.


I know Rebirth never mentioned but it's still canon

----------


## vartox

> Carol was a construct? Messing with all seven colors messed with Kyle's mind a bit and he conjured her up? 
> 
> Frankly I haven't even seen much of CarolXKyle referenced, mentioned or anything... so it'll probably get ignored. It was barely a ripple in the continuity, not something like ET that NEEDED to be retcon.


It was a Durlan!

It was mentioned once or twice in Omega Men (although Carol herself never appeared) and not at all since then, so I hope writers going forward have the good sense to keep ignoring it.




> I know Rebirth never mentioned but it's still canon


Rebirth actually wiped Superman/Wonder Woman right out of continuity so I am willing to pretend it did the same to Carol/Kyle  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Due to the retcon...what a mind-screw.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It was a Durlan!


John Stewart would know the feeling.

Perhaps counseling books logs were already available when this happened to Colossal Boy.





> Rebirth actually wiped Superman/Wonder Woman right out of continuity so I am willing to pretend it did the same to Carol/Kyle


I endorse this option.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> It was a Durlan!
> 
> It was mentioned once or twice in Omega Men (although Carol herself never appeared) and not at all since then, so I hope writers going forward have the good sense to keep ignoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebirth actually wiped Superman/Wonder Woman right out of continuity so I am willing to pretend it did the same to Carol/Kyle


that was a very funny post!

----------


## mrbrklyn

Sometimes you just wish that they would just wipe out all the continuity and just focus on writing good stories.

On a side note, the Hal Jordan releases are continually the hardest books for me to pick up.  I try a number of locals in NYC, Forbidden Planet being most convient, and it just is never on the rack.

----------


## mrbrklyn



----------


## Johnny

"My emerald girl is waiting for me. Throttling like an F-16. I strap in. And let her fly".

----------


## jbmasta

Cowgirl's gone almost ten years since entering limbo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Cowgirl's gone almost ten years since entering limbo.


I wish Geoff would have put a little more creative energy in developing her, over turning the Guardians into a heel faction.

We could have gotten a legitimate, Earth-based love triangle with no secret ID shenanigans.

----------


## vartox

> Cowgirl's gone almost ten years since entering limbo.


She actually had a tiny cameo in one of the Metal Dark Knights one shots (I think it was either Merciless or Devastator?) along with Tom Kalmaku (also his first appearance in about 5 years) and Rocketman  :Stick Out Tongue:  but yeah I liked Cowgirl, it's a shame she vanished with hardly a word.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I feel like Cowgirl was created to stir things up in Hal's personal life (back when Hal's personal life existed) but nothing every really came of it.  There were those issues when the sapphire gem possessed her and Carol sort of had to deal with Hal & CG being a couple.  There was a story where Hal & CG had some mission to the middle east and got shot down then had an adventure together.  But really IIRC her whole concept just petered out with Johns and the last I remember seeing her, they broke up and Cowgirl gave zero f@cks about it.  She just went off barhopping with her friends or something.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Cowgirl was cute and perky but she aint no Carol Ferris.

I'm glad Carol came back in and not just as the earth bound girlfriend but an equal of Hal's as Star Saphire going around in space fighting the other corps.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

Cowgirl needs to be brought back immediately. She was great.

Not even as a love interest, just a supporting character.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

c94226513508edd3552d3d581aafe482--batman-tattoo-ships.jpg


This scene always gets me.

----------


## Frontier

I think Cowgirl disappearing was a consequence of Johns re-focusing entirely on Carol and the other Lantern Corps. during the second half of his run. 



> Cowgirl needs to be brought back immediately. She was great.
> 
> Not even as a love interest, just a supporting character.


Probably need Hal to be on Earth for more then just one issue if we ever want to see any of his Earth supporting cast again.

----------


## KurtW95

If Morrison is indeed the next writer in GL, I sincerely hope the characterization is consistent with his history (excluding Parallax of course). Just a tad bit worried given all of the mischaracterizations in his X-Men, but he has traditionally done better at DC. Thunder world was amazing. Anybody know if he’s written Hal before?

----------


## Frontier

> If Morrison is indeed the next writer in GL, I sincerely hope the characterization is consistent with his history (excluding Parallax of course). Just a tad bit worried given all of the mischaracterizations in his X-Men, but he has traditionally done better at DC. Thunder world was amazing. Anybody know if he’s written Hal before?


I know he wrote Hal for a brief bit in _Final Crisis._

----------


## jbmasta

> I think Cowgirl disappearing was a consequence of Johns re-focusing entirely on Carol and the other Lantern Corps. during the second half of his run. 
> 
> Probably need Hal to be on Earth for more then just one issue if we ever want to see any of his Earth supporting cast again.


Carol is lucky to get a single panel cameo anymore, and the other Ferris Air characters are lucky to get a few panels cameo-ing in an alternate world. It feels like the last pre-New 52 Earth Lantern to spend any decent amount of time on Earth is Guy.




> If Morrison is indeed the next writer in GL, I sincerely hope the characterization is consistent with his history (excluding Parallax of course). Just a tad bit worried given all of the mischaracterizations in his X-Men, but he has traditionally done better at DC. Thunder world was amazing. Anybody know if he’s written Hal before?


The characterisation is key. Storylines come and go, but it's the characters people remember most and that bring them in. If people don't care about the characters, they don't read the issues and that leads to decreased interest and sales. Comic readers in particular are sensitive to consistency in how characters are written. Part of the appeal of character crossovers is that fans of different sets of characters get a taste of other characters and may end up liking them. If a character works well in various kinds of stories, it adds to their longevity and their appeal broadens.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I forgot that as the Spectre, Hal erased the world's knowledge that Barry Allen was the Flash when he restored Wally's secret ID.

I posted before about Hal using god-like powers to help/heal/resurrect his friends.

That is a big difference from the water-head bozo who uses his powers to rule through fear.

Perhaps I should call him: Hal "That Pal" Jordan.

Naw, I'll stick with Hal "Hands" Jordan.

Even when you take into account the Parallax years, all he wanted was for people to live well, and defend them from cosmic menaces.

I just appreciate the simplicity of characters like Hal & Barry: folks that do the right because it is the right thing to do.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I posted before about Hal using god-like powers to help/heal/resurrect his friends.


Funny that it's essentially what he wanted to do during "Zero Hour," but the scope of it was too big so all the heroes stood up against him.  It's almost a good thing that Parallax was written as being an outright villain (though misguided).  If he had been handled well, we might never have gotten Hal back as a heroic GL where he belongs.

----------


## Güicho

> If Morrison is indeed the next writer in GL, I sincerely hope the characterization is consistent with his history  .... Anybody know if he’s written Hal before?


Grant Morrison Crisis #5
Pretty  fair set-up, over all a forward thinking, positive, hopeful,  and strong  interpretation of Jordan. 



....

----------


## vartox

Sooo apparently the GLC movie is being written and produced by none other than Geoff Johns!

http://www.madghostproductions.com/category/film/

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Grant Morrison Crisis #5
> Pretty  fair set-up, over all a forward thinking, positive, hopeful,  and strong  interpretation of Jordan.


I'll have no complaints if this format is used.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Sooo apparently the GLC movie is being written and produced by none other than Geoff Johns!
> 
> http://www.madghostproductions.com/category/film/


I am honestly not sure to be happy or uneasy about this.  He wrote "Sinestro Corps War" but also wrote "Green Lantern's got this!" in JLA...

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Sooo apparently the GLC movie is being written and produced by none other than Geoff Johns!
> 
> http://www.madghostproductions.com/category/film/


At this point, why not?  Surely he must've learned from his mistakes in the first film.  And whether you like his choices or not, at least you know he's invested in the history and lore as opposed to the typical hack Hollywood writer they would've assigned to this.

----------


## PyroTwilight

> I am honestly not sure to be happy or uneasy about this.  He wrote "Sinestro Corps War" but also wrote "Green Lantern's got this!" in JLA...


I mean that may very well be one of Hal's most "HAL MOMENTS" in comics related history. That's more a plus than anything.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I am nervous as hell with Geoff writing GLC now.

I honestly don't want to see Geoff's live action version of the Hal/Sinestro star-crossed bromance.



Anyone seen my Blue Lantern power battery?

----------


## Frontier

> Sooo apparently the GLC movie is being written and produced by none other than Geoff Johns!
> 
> http://www.madghostproductions.com/category/film/


I expected the movie was going to take a lot of influence from his run one way or another, but at least with Johns in charge we can be a little less worried about Hal. 

Unless we get early, New 52 _Justice League,_ Hal this is  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Johnny

I don't care much about Johns stepping down as CCO, he never struck me as the executive type. He's just a guy who likes writing comics.

As far as the GLC news is concerned, there's a positive and a negative for me.

The positive is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.

The negative is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.

So if I may quote you Mr. Shaw, "charge your Blue Lantern rings".

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Isent the Blue Lantern corps destroyed and not around anymore?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't care much about Johns stepping down as CCO, he never struck me as the executive type. He's just a guy who likes writing comics.
> 
> As far as the GLC news is concerned, there's a positive and a negative for me.
> 
> The positive is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> The negative is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> So if I may quote you Mr. Shaw, "charge your Blue Lantern rings".


I can't find my blue battery....





> Isent the Blue Lantern corps destroyed and not around anymore?


I'm not feeling a lot of hope from this post.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> Isent the Blue Lantern corps destroyed and not around anymore?


I miss Saint Walker  :Frown: .



> 


I also miss Soranik being a GL.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I can't find my blue battery....


That's because it blew up. lol. 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 



> 


Nice.
But why is Kilowog all "Go forth my sons, go and unleash my message to the people" pose.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Sooo apparently the GLC movie is being written and produced by none other than Geoff Johns!
> 
> http://www.madghostproductions.com/category/film/


after all this time finally the great one is comeback!

First Emerald Twilight, Hal's name destroyed by some editorial mandate and Geoff Johns come he's restored with absolutely fantastic way.

Second Green Lantern movie, this movie destroy everything well almost everything and a lot of other GL fan blamed Hal for it.

But now Green Lantern Corps movie will redeem Green Lantern movie that WB absolutely destroyed.

It's feels like deja vu.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I don't care much about Johns stepping down as CCO, he never struck me as the executive type. He's just a guy who likes writing comics.
> 
> As far as the GLC news is concerned, there's a positive and a negative for me.
> 
> The positive is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> The negative is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> So if I may quote you Mr. Shaw, "charge your Blue Lantern rings".


There is always positive and negative Johnny that's the thing that no one can change but i always look to the bright side,

edit: and my blue lantern is always on

----------


## Johnny

I guess I'm wondering which Hal Jordan is he going to write. The one he wrote in 2004-2005 or the one from 2011-2012. Cause that feels like an entirely different Geoff Johns.

----------


## Frontier

> I guess I'm wondering which Hal Jordan is he going to write. The one he wrote in 2004-2005 or the one from 2011-2012. Cause that feels like an entirely different Geoff Johns.


Or like are we getting GL:TAS Hal or New 52 animated movie Hal  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Johnny

> Or like are we getting GL:TAS Hal or New 52 animated movie Hal ?


I guess his excuse for writing New 52 Hal the way he did was because that Hal was around 25 years old. If DCEU Hal is meant to be a veteran, he can't write him that way.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

The upside to all this is that it has increased exponentially the chances of another Green Lantern movie starring Hal Jordan getting made.

As long as Shazam and Aquaman deliver at the box office, Johns will get this movie made.

----------


## Frontier

> I guess his excuse for writing New 52 Hal the way he did was because that Hal was around 25 years old. If DCEU Hal is meant to be a veteran, he can't write him that way.


I always just assumed the reason Johns wrote Hal that way was either because he was deliberately trying to write a more young and experienced Green Lantern, along with the vastly different portrayal of the rest of the League, or he was trying to be more in-line with the movie GL. 



> The upside to all this is that it has increased exponentially the chances of another Green Lantern movie starring Hal Jordan getting made.
> 
> As long as Shazam and Aquaman deliver at the box office, Johns will get this movie made.


And if Johns is able to spearhead the movie long enough...maybe we could see Hal and Barry together on the silver screen  :Smile: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I always just assumed the reason Johns wrote Hal that way was either because he was deliberately trying to write a more young and experienced Green Lantern, along with the vastly different portrayal of the rest of the League, or he was trying to be more in-line with the movie GL.


That's exactly the reason. The Hal in Justice League Origin was meant to be "Hal turned up to 11" according to Johns because he was at his youngest, most inexperienced and over-confident and cockiest period in his life, before he'd gone through any of the hardships that came later in his career. A good way to see this is to contrast Batman & Hal's scenes in Justice League Origin to Batman & Hal's scenes in Justice League Darkseid War, which serve as a reminder of how much both of these men have grown since they first met each other.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

For all those curious this is when Hal first stood up to the guardians and mouthed off to them.

Context is Hal is back on earth after his year exile on the condition that the guardians can call on him when there is an emergency in his sector and they decided to do so when Ferris air was under attack and being destroyed and he was forced to abandon Carol, Tom and Ferris air to respond to the guardians.


RCO015_1469647456.jpg
From issue#179 dated August 1984.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I guess his excuse for writing New 52 Hal the way he did was because that Hal was around 25 years old. If DCEU Hal is meant to be a veteran, he can't write him that way.


My main concern about this movie, if it gets made, is that they will portray Hal in that Ryan Reynolds/New 52 way again because John Stewart is in this too.

They will want to contrast them by making Stewart a super serious stoic guy and Hal super funny and a goof. They will try to make it like the JL cartoon except substitute Hal for Wally. 

While I love Hal and Wally they are very different, (I think Reynolds would have made a good Wally actually), but this is Hollywood and specifically DC movies so who cares about character accuracy.

Exhibit A: Ezra Miller as the fake Flash.

----------


## Johnny

> My main concern about this movie, if it gets made, is that they will portray Hal in that Ryan Reynolds/New 52 way again because John Stewart is in this too.
> 
> They will want to contrast them by making Stewart a super serious stoic guy and Hal super funny and a goof. They will try to make it like the JL cartoon except substitute Hal for Wally. 
> 
> While I love Hal and Wally they are very different, (I think Reynolds would have made a good Wally actually), but this is Hollywood and specifically DC movies so who cares about character accuracy.
> 
> Exhibit A: Ezra Miller as the fake Flash.


I expect it to be the opposite. Since it's supposed to accentuate on the mentor/student type dynamic, it's reasonable to assume that John won't be a serious stoic guy here. I won't be surprised if Johns writes Hal as the furthest thing from a cocky maverick and more like as a tired veteran who's become disillusioned with his role as GL and not having come back to Earth for many years, which could explain his absence from JL. If the character is indeed older, then I don't see this being a carefree, gung-ho, happy go lucky Hal Jordan.

----------


## j9ac9k

If anyone saw the tv version of "Training Day," you can see how it might work where the older vet is the maverick and the young guy is the more straight-laced, stoic one.  This wouldn't be a totally bad blueprint for a young John/older Hal relationship.

Regardless of Johns's take on Hal or John, I have concerns that he can really write a good movie.  It's a lot different than writing for comics.  I hope that they have a real movie vet there who can steer Johns into shaping his ideas into a film that makes sense and excites an audience, whether it be a producer or the director.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't care much about Johns stepping down as CCO, *he never struck me as the executive type*. He's just a guy who likes writing comics.
> 
> As far as the GLC news is concerned, there's a positive and a negative for me.
> 
> The positive is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> The negative is Geoff Johns writing Hal Jordan.
> 
> So if I may quote you Mr. Shaw, "charge your Blue Lantern rings".


i agree. Besides he seems to never get the upper hand in the infighting of Warner executives. But I do hope he has a promising future. He is such a talented writer.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> i agree. Besides he seems to never get the upper hand in the infighting of Warner executives. But I do hope he has a promising future. He is such a talented writer.


I would guess Geoff Johns is so much happier just writing stories and being on set helping make movies and TV shows than he ever was trying to navigate ridiculous studio mandates like not delaying Justice League's release date despite the fact that your main star has a mustache for extensive reshoots and a 2 hour running time that leaves no time for anything to breathe.

Now, Johns gets to do what he wants again and work more with actual creative folks without dealing as much with execs who just want to make money.

----------


## Frontier

> I expect it to be the opposite. Since it's supposed to accentuate on the mentor/student type dynamic, it's reasonable to assume that John won't be a serious stoic guy here. I won't be surprised if Johns writes Hal as the furthest thing from a cocky maverick and more like as a tired veteran who's become disillusioned with his role as GL and not having come back to Earth for many years, which could explain his absence from JL. If the character is indeed older, then I don't see this being a carefree, gung-ho, happy go lucky Hal Jordan.


I think with Johns involved we're likely to see an older Hal who at least feels like Hal instead of one who doesn't. 



> If anyone saw the tv version of "Training Day," you can see how it might work where the older vet is the maverick and the young guy is the more straight-laced, stoic one.  This wouldn't be a totally bad blueprint for a young John/older Hal relationship.


Just, y'know, minus one of them being corrupt (I'd hope)  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> Regardless of Johns's take on Hal or John, I have concerns that he can really write a good movie.  It's a lot different than writing for comics.  I hope that they have a real movie vet there who can steer Johns into shaping his ideas into a film that makes sense and excites an audience, whether it be a producer or the director.


Johns helped contribute on the _Wonder Woman_ script, so I wouldn't be surprised if he gets a co-writer on this that helps him craft the story. 

The director will also probably be involved.

----------


## silly

https://screenrant.com/sterling-brow...green-lantern/

Justin as Hal could work.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> That's because it blew up. lol.







> But why is Kilowog all "Go forth my sons, go and unleash my message to the people" pose.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> For all those curious this is when Hal first stood up to the guardians and mouthed off to them.
> 
> Context is Hal is back on earth after his year exile on the condition that the guardians can call on him when there is an emergency in his sector and they decided to do so when Ferris air was under attack and being destroyed and he was forced to abandon Carol, Tom and Ferris air to respond to the guardians.
> 
> 
> Attachment 66974
> From issue#179 dated August 1984.


Art by Dave Gibbons is so distinct.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> *If anyone saw the tv version of "Training Day," you can see how it might work where the older vet is the maverick and the young guy is the more straight-laced, stoic one.  This wouldn't be a totally bad blueprint for a young John/older Hal relationship.*
> 
> Regardless of Johns's take on Hal or John, I have concerns that he can really write a good movie.  It's a lot different than writing for comics.  I hope that they have a real movie vet there who can steer Johns into shaping his ideas into a film that makes sense and excites an audience, whether it be a producer or the director.


I would prefer that dynamic. Perhaps the Guardians hope that a more serious, by-the-book GL from Earth might be needed to help tone down the maverick GL.

Also being a vet in the US Armed Forces, Hal might be the one to keep John from being a total tight-arse.

From a character building standpoint, Geoff has a lot to play with.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think with Johns involved we're likely to see an older Hal who at least feels like Hal instead of one who doesn't. 
> 
> *Just, y'know, minus one of them being corrupt (I'd hope) .*


We can get some subtle references to Sinestro, if the writing is on point.

I always felt the early relationship between Hal & Sinestro & eventual falling out was a cosmic version of the film Training Day.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I always felt the early relationship between Hal & Sinestro & eventual falling out was a cosmic version of the film Training Day.


The creators of the animated "First Flight" based their film it, so you're definitely not alone.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

First Flight is still my favorite GL film.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I love first flight. One of my favorite super hero movies period.

Sinestro was awesome in there.

----------


## Johnny

One thing's for sure, with Geoff on board, they won't turn Hal into Parallax.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Grant Morrison Crisis #5
> Pretty  fair set-up, over all a forward thinking, positive, hopeful,  and strong  interpretation of Jordan. 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Very nice.  I never read this.  I kind of halted read when the color wars started and I could no longer keep up with all the manefest changes with the Guardians.  It just felt the writing got out of hand.

----------


## Frontier

Another thumbs up for _First Flight_  :Smile: .

I feel Christopher Meloni was pretty underrated as Hal. 



> One thing's for sure, with Geoff on board, they won't turn Hal into Parallax.


Yeah, there's no way they're turning Hal into a villain here.

----------


## The Darknight Detective

> Yeah, there's no way they're turning Hal into a villain here.


Unless a character was conceived that way from the start, I don't want *any* superhero to be turned into a villain. Never again!  :Smile:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

RCO012_1469393976.jpg

RCO013_1469393976.jpg

RCO014_1469393976.jpg


DAMN!!! That was intense. Len Wein is really upping the stakes here. 

Great stuff.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I feel Christopher Meloni was pretty underrated as Hal.


I agree! I thought he was great pulling off Hal's swagger without undermining his heroism.  And unlike with other famous faces like Boreanaz or Fillion, I see Hal rather than the actor. I think it has something to do with Meloni understanding changing his delivery for voice acting more than those other two.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Attachment 67019
> 
> Attachment 67020
> 
> Attachment 67021
> 
> 
> DAMN!!! That was intense. Len Wein is really upping the stakes here. 
> 
> Great stuff.


Their relationship covers the entire emotional spectrum, easily.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I'm sure many of you read this from back in the day....



I'd like to see writers break new ground with these two. I don't think marriage is the key.

I think making Carol a full-time SS was a step in the right direction, without any mind control involved.

It was important she walk a few miles in Hal's shoes to understand him better.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I'm sure many of you read this from back in the day....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see writers break new ground with these two. I don't think marriage is the key.
> 
> I think making Carol a full-time SS was a step in the right direction, without any mind control involved.
> 
> It was important she walk a few miles in Hal's shoes to understand him better.


Ouch! That is more hurt than someone kick your balls.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal & Carol must have the most epic make-up sessions.

Just when you think it's finally over between them.....



They get right back together.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Did anyone here ever read Emerald Fallout?

Guy had some epic burns for Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I gotta admit, outside Sinestro, I really enjoy Hal laying the smack down on Guy.

I love Guy for always getting back up to challenge Hal, but the end result should always be the same.







Guy really is the Vegeta to Hal's Goku.

Hal is always a few steps ahead of poor Guy.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal's characterization from First Flight is pretty much from the 2005 Rebirth inner monologue, imo.



I'm okay with the hot-shot, cocky hero stuff in doses, but that should never be the end-all to Hal.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> I gotta admit, outside Sinestro, I really enjoy Hal laying the smack down on Guy.
> 
> I love Guy for always getting back up to challenge Hal, but the end result should always be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal! I love it.

I'll have to pick that up. Looks like it came from Guy's solo around the _Emerald Twilight_ era, correct?

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

> "My emerald girl is waiting for me. Throttling like an F-16. I strap in. And let her fly".


Dangit, I miss Cowgirl. I know Carol's the traditional romance, but Cowgirl had such potential. Too bad she got shoved outta the way once the SCW's aftermath started gearing up (along with the rest of Hal's Earth-bound supporting cast). I think the last time we saw her in a GL title was in the first chapter of _Rise of the Red Lanterns_, though I might be mistaken.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Attachment 67019
> 
> Attachment 67020
> 
> Attachment 67021
> 
> 
> DAMN!!! That was intense. Len Wein is really upping the stakes here. 
> 
> Great stuff.


"I'm a Green Lantern.  I can no more change that than I can change the color of my eyes."  That just made me chuckle a little because later on Hal very much can and does change the color of his eyes to green when he suits up.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I'm sure many of you read this from back in the day....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see writers break new ground with these two. I don't think marriage is the key.
> 
> I think making Carol a full-time SS was a step in the right direction, without any mind control involved.
> 
> It was important she walk a few miles in Hal's shoes to understand him better.


I love that last panel.  Just bam... "End."  There's a kick in the balls.

Yeah, with Carol & Hal it's always been one step forward, two steps back.  There would be the hint of something creative and interesting but the rug is always pulled out from under them by Sinestro showing up, or a Guardian, or an insanely out of place and poorly thought out break up for absolutely no reason immediately after they were hand in hand looking at their future with grandkids... maybe that last one didn't really happen and it was all just a bad dream.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Brutal! I love it.
> 
> I'll have to pick that up. Looks like it came from Guy's solo around the _Emerald Twilight_ era, correct?


Yes, indeed. I believe this took place just after Hal first became Parallax. The "corpse" of Sinestro was in the background during the fight. The real Sinestro was somewhere having a bwahaha moment.

Looking at this now, it make me want to bash Sinestro's head in even more.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Dangit, I miss Cowgirl. I know Carol's the traditional romance, but Cowgirl had such potential. Too bad she got shoved outta the way once the SCW's aftermath started gearing up (along with the rest of Hal's Earth-bound supporting cast). I think the last time we saw her in a GL title was in the first chapter of _Rise of the Red Lanterns_, though I might be mistaken.


It would be different for Hal, at least the current version, to date an actual free spirit.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I love that last panel.  Just bam... "End."  There's a kick in the balls.
> 
> Yeah, with Carol & Hal it's always been one step forward, two steps back.  There would be the hint of something creative and interesting but the rug is always pulled out from under them by Sinestro showing up, or a Guardian, or an insanely out of place and poorly thought out break up for absolutely no reason immediately after they were hand in hand looking at their future with grandkids... maybe that last one didn't really happen and it was all just a bad dream.


It would seem really strange with a writer just presented them as a happy and functioning couple, for at least 24 issues.

Fans would always be looking for the next break up, but we go at least a full calendar year of them committed to each other through all sorts of drama.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm sure many of you read this from back in the day....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see writers break new ground with these two. I don't think marriage is the key.
> 
> I think making Carol a full-time SS was a step in the right direction, without any mind control involved.
> 
> It was important she walk a few miles in Hal's shoes to understand him better.


Well, at least you can't say Carol doesn't have a history of being incredibly unreasonable.

----------


## phantom1592

> Well, at least you can't say Carol doesn't have a history of being incredibly unreasonable.


Fact. I find it hilarious how upset she is that his career gets in the way of their relationship... when she was created on the very model of "I'm the boss now and I don't date employees". The whole 'My career comes first and everything comes second' makes this complaint soooooo Hypocritical. 


And yeah... anyone who gets whiny because 'Saved a whole planet' takes prioritiy over her... It's hard to sympathize :P

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I'll just say that I hate that I like the current run of Injustice 2.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> "I'm a Green Lantern.  I can no more change that than I can change the color of my eyes."  That just made me chuckle a little because later on Hal very much can and does change the color of his eyes to green when he suits up.


Lol. I know, I was thinking the same thing when I read that. But because in the beginning of his series he clearly had blue eyes and then it slowly but surely turned brown.

----------


## Frontier

> 


He's back  :Cool: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Surprise cameo from Wonder Woman. 

Man, this guy has the worst luck.


RCO007_1469647381.jpg

----------


## berserkerclaw

Anyone have ideas what happens with Hal and the Corps after #50 i can see a corps relaunch. Id get that of course

----------


## Frontier

> Anyone have ideas what happens with Hal and the Corps after #50 i can see a corps relaunch. Id get that of course


The leading theory is a relaunched Hal solo helmed by Grant Morrison and Liam Sharp. 

The GLC book might get relaunched as a non-Hal centered Corps. book (which, really, is how it should be).

----------


## jbmasta

> Fact. I find it hilarious how upset she is that his career gets in the way of their relationship... when she was created on the very model of "I'm the boss now and I don't date employees". The whole 'My career comes first and everything comes second' makes this complaint soooooo Hypocritical. 
> 
> 
> And yeah... anyone who gets whiny because 'Saved a whole planet' takes prioritiy over her... It's hard to sympathize :P


Hal's other job tends to be time intensive and anything but predictable.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Surprise cameo from Wonder Woman. 
> 
> Man, this guy has the worst luck.
> 
> 
> RCO007_1469647381.jpg


I did not read this story, but the Gibbons art is quite nice.

The fact that he revealed Hal's ID to a trusted teammate before dying is funny!

Just imagine if instead of running into Diana, he ran into J. Jonah Jameson?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Fact. I find it hilarious how upset she is that his career gets in the way of their relationship... when she was created on the very model of "I'm the boss now and I don't date employees". The whole 'My career comes first and everything comes second' makes this complaint soooooo Hypocritical. 
> 
> 
> And yeah... anyone who gets whiny because 'Saved a whole planet' takes prioritiy over her... It's hard to sympathize :P


In a strange way, it's this stuff that made me like her even more.  For most of the silver age, she was a godawful character.  Selfish and needy and always causing problems for Hal.  She was put in the mean boss lady role and she would always have such irrational logic.  Even her Sapphire persona was ridiculous.  But as time went on, she got better.  Give Geoff Johns credit, he really did a good job of turning her into something that almost resembles a human.  It wasn't perfect.  She'll never be Wonder Woman.  But she was getting there and you could almost feel like there was depth to this character that was once just a mess of outdated thinking.

Then a bunch of chit happened and back to square one...

You can look at Hal right now and pick out tons of reasons to root for the character.  He's fearless, always helps friends, looks out for the little guy, doesn't give up, etc.

When I look at Carol, I don't root for the character she is.  I root for the character she could be.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I did not read this story, but the Gibbons art is quite nice.
> 
> The fact that he revealed Hal's ID to a trusted teammate before dying is funny!
> 
> Just imagine if instead of running into Diana, he ran into J. Jonah Jameson?


Yea that's why it's so funny. This guy had evidence that Hal was GL and was going to reveal it but was attacked and dying so with his dying breath he wanted to screw Hal and reveal his ID but who is the last person he sees? Wonder Woman.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Once again Hal Jordan and the GLC takes the best comic of the week for me. Another great issue.

(Flash and Red Hood were also good)

----------


## Jekyll

> Once again Hal Jordan and the GLC takes the best comic of the week for me. Another great issue.
> 
> (Flash and Red Hood were also good)


That’s because you haven’t been reading Venom  :Wink:  I agree though it was a solid issue.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yea that's why it's so funny. *This guy had evidence that Hal was GL and was going to reveal it but was attacked and dying so with his dying breath he wanted to screw Hal and reveal his ID* but who is the last person he sees? Wonder Woman.


This might be another thing I'm missing from the Hal Jordan saga: a person with a deep, personal hatred for him.

Forget the unrequited love story with Sinestro, imo. Let's give that a rest for a bit.

I'm looking for someone that just wants Hal to burn, and has the means to do so. Naturally, it would help if he had some sort of justification (be it legitimate, or petty).

I was hoping that would have been poor Rocket Man.

----------


## silly

> Surprise cameo from Wonder Woman. 
> 
> Man, this guy has the worst luck.
> 
> 
> Attachment 67120


surprise indeed. why was he so interested in hal though?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Long story. It was more Ferris air than Hal.

His father created and built up Ferris air with Carl Ferris and Ferris kicked him out of the business so his father went into depression and became abusive and lost everything.

So his father, his brother and him self are trying to destroy Ferris air. Naturally Hal gets in the way so they try to take him down as well.

----------


## Frontier

> Long story. It was more Ferris air than Hal.
> 
> His father created and built up Ferris air with Carl Ferris and Ferris kicked him out of the business so his father went into depression and became abusive and lost everything.
> 
> So his father, his brother and him self are trying to destroy Ferris air. Naturally Hal gets in the way so they try to take him down as well.


This reminds me that a lot of old school GL stories dealt with a surprising amount of industrial espionage.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Thats because you havent been reading Venom  I agree though it was a solid issue.


Actually after reading Hawkman that takes the number one spot by far. Amazing issue.

Glad Venditti is continuing his amazing writing from Hal Jordan.

Maybe I'll check out Venom if you'r recommending it.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> This reminds me that a lot of old school GL stories dealt with a surprising amount of industrial espionage.


Yea, especially during Wolfman's run.

----------


## Jekyll

> Actually after reading Hawkman that takes the number one spot by far. Amazing issue.
> 
> Glad Venditti is continuing his amazing writing from Hal Jordan.
> 
> Maybe I'll check out Venom if you'r recommending it.


You will not be disappointed! I’m not even a Venom fan and this is the first solo Venom series I have read. It is incredibly well written and captivating! It is my favorite new series.

Hawkman was very solid looking forward to where Venditti will take us.

To keep this still Hal related......Jordan you’re still a badass  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Once again Hal Jordan and the GLC takes the best comic of the week for me. Another great issue.
> 
> (Flash and Red Hood were also good)


no -

Mr Miracle.

There is now a run on the book, and the back issues are becoming scarce.

----------


## Johnny

BC claims Morrison/Sharp plan to have a 12-issue run on GL.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> BC claims Morrison/Sharp plan to have a 12-issue run on GL.


Monthly? Or just another rumors?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> BC claims Morrison/Sharp plan to have a 12-issue run on GL.


That's great news. That means I'll only have to suffer through 12 issues of Morrison. Lol.

Although I hope Sharpe stays on.

----------


## Johnny

The Corps.

----------


## SiegePerilous02

> BC claims Morrison/Sharp plan to have a 12-issue run on GL.


 :Frown: 

It's better than nothing I guess. All Star was only 12 issues after all.

I was hoping for a nice long run though.

----------


## Frontier

> The Corps.


Pretty  :Embarrassment: .

I see they even fit in the DC Zoom GL as well  :Smile: .

----------


## HAN9000

So will Hal have an on-going series at the same time? If not, I'm starting to worry about if they intend to make this 12-issue run as Hal's finale, like sacrifice himself to save the DCU or something. (；′⌒`)

----------


## Frontier

> So will Hal have an on-going series at the same time? If not, I'm starting to worry about if they intend to make this 12-issue run as Hal's finale, like sacrifice himself to save the DCU or something. (；′⌒`)


I mean, I think Morrison's run is going to the new Hal ongoing even if he or Sharp don't stick around.

But we'll see if it gets announced as a 12-issue mini.

----------


## Johnny

I doubt it's going to be a miniseries. If true, after Morrison leaves, someone would just take over like when Jeff Parker took over Aquaman after Geoff left.

----------


## silly

happy fathers day!

----------


## Frontier

> I doubt it's going to be a miniseries. If true, after Morrison leaves, someone would just take over like when Jeff Parker took over Aquaman after Geoff left.


Or when Venditti took over from Johns "back in the day."

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So will Hal have an on-going series at the same time? If not, I'm starting to worry about if they intend to make this 12-issue run as Hal's finale, like sacrifice himself to save the DCU or something. (；′⌒`)


It wouldn't make a ton of sense for DC to do this.  Hal isn't exactly the lowest character on DC's totem pole though sometimes it feels like it.  I could get behind a 12 issue run, clear the bad taste out of the palette left behind by Venditti, then have a new writer start a new ongoing series.  It's not as bad as it was right before Emerald Twilight.

----------


## Frontier

> It wouldn't make a ton of sense for DC to do this.  Hal isn't exactly the lowest character on DC's totem pole though sometimes it feels like it.  I could get behind a 12 issue run, *clear the bad taste out of the palette left behind by Venditti,* then have a new writer start a new ongoing series.  It's not as bad as it was right before Emerald Twilight.


Isn't that a bit much? 

I mean, I know not everybody loves Venditti's run but I don't think DC and the majority of fans are unhappy about it, especially compared to his original run.

----------


## Jekyll

> It wouldn't make a ton of sense for DC to do this.  Hal isn't exactly the lowest character on DC's totem pole though sometimes it feels like it.  I could get behind a 12 issue run, clear the bad taste out of the palette left behind by Venditti, then have a new writer start a new ongoing series.  It's not as bad as it was right before Emerald Twilight.


Wow! Seriously? This series was one of two rebirth books I actually enjoyed and pulled.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Isn't that a bit much? 
> 
> I mean, I know not everybody loves Venditti's run but I don't think DC and the majority of fans are unhappy about it, especially compared to his original run.





> Wow! Seriously? This series was one of two rebirth books I actually enjoyed and pulled.


Yeah, sorry.  It did have its moments now and again.  Sorry about that.  I must've woke up on the wrong side of the futon today.  Welp. I am an angry nerd.

----------


## HAN9000

> Isn't that a bit much? 
> 
> I mean, I know not everybody loves Venditti's run but I don't think DC and the majority of fans are unhappy about it, especially compared to his original run.


Compared to Johns’ run, I think fans have every reason to be unhappy about it. And compare the sales I think the majority of fans have already voted with their money. For the same reason, I don’t think I’m the only one that considers Venditti’s Rebirth run is worse than his N52 one.

----------


## HAN9000

> It wouldn't make a ton of sense for DC to do this.  Hal isn't exactly the lowest character on DC's totem pole though sometimes it feels like it.  I could get behind a 12 issue run, clear the bad taste out of the palette left behind by Venditti, then have a new writer start a new ongoing series.  It's not as bad as it was right before Emerald Twilight.


Maybe I just always intend to think the worst so I won’t be too disappointed when everything comes out. After DC let me down so many times...

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Isn't that a bit much? 
> 
> I mean, I know not everybody loves Venditti's run but I don't think DC and the majority of fans are unhappy about it, especially compared to his original run.


A lot of fans I know did not like the fact you have all the Lanterns in the same book with a premise of Hal is greatest of all time. Especially when they were told it was Hal's book not the others by the artist.

So you alienated a lot of the other lantern fans. Who were fed up with that. 

Despite reviews saying it wasn't a love letter to Hal Jordan's greatness. So a book with folks already soured on Robert V's writing had no interest in the book. Same with other lantern fans. 

Thus lower than expected sales. Thus a book whose trade sales got over taken at times by Jessica & Simon's run.

So a new writer would be need and keeping the OTHER lanterns out of that book would help fix things.

----------


## Rise

I have read some of Hal and pals and literally all the four lanterns got their chance to shine. So, try to read it yourself instead of the hearsay.

Venditti has his faults, but he is one of few comic writers who was able to make all his leads shine without making the other look bad.

----------


## HAN9000

> I have read some of Hal and pals and literally all the four lanterns got their chance to shine. So, try to read it yourself instead of the hearsay.
> 
> Venditti has his faults, but he is one of few comic writers who was able to make all his leads shine without making the other look bad.


Thats the problem. Venditti turned to focus on fan service since Rebirth. He cares less about the storyline and plot, more about how to make fans happy. But what fans want is true character development, not watching them walking on catwalks, each once in one issue. 
Besides I really dont think he made Guy a father-killer-wannabe is good for the character

----------


## AimToTheStar

Frankly here's what i thought about Robert Venditti run:

I really hate how Robert Venditti break up my favorite couple and Justin Jordan only make it worse. I understand it's editorial decisions but still, I'm hardheaded it doesn't change my mind. The only thing i liked about Venditti N52 run is his not making Hal forget about his feelings for Carol and yes it's not easy to follow Geoff Johns epic run i can understand that but really breaking up Hal and Carol is the way? I don't thing so.

But somehow his Rebirth run is great i guess, i totally enjoy it every issues from Sinestro Law arc to Zod arc and i really sad to see him go but there is one thing i really want to see is how Venditti will reunite Hal and Carol before he ending his run.

So i think Robert Venditti deserve all love and hate. That's personal opinion.

----------


## j9ac9k

> That’s the problem. Venditti turned to focus on fan service since Rebirth. He cares less about the storyline and plot, more about how to make fans happy. But what fans want is true character development, not watching them walking on catwalks, each once in one issue. 
> Besides I really don’t think he made Guy a father-killer-wannabe is good for the character…


I totally get what you're saying here about the fan service and how apparent it was that Venditti was trying to please all fans of each earth GL.  It definitely got repetitive and honestly reminded me of anime shows aimed at kids - showing off each character's traits and hammering them home over and over - Hal's the cocky test pilot, Guy's the hard-head who takes punishment, John is the strategist, Kyle is the one with the biggest heart.  But the thing is, it worked.   It didn't lead to the best stories all the time, but I think Venditti has reminded us (and DC) who these guy are and what makes them viable and different from one another.  And if you didn't already know them, this series was a good introduction.  I'm sure some didn't see it as totally necessary, but with the mythos poised again to break into the greater market, I think a re-introduction of them might be valuable. (literally since this is supposed to be a money-making franchise)

And I think Guy's arc with being an abused kid  - something Venditti's been using this whole time so it didn't come out of nowhere - is much better characterization than Guy's gotten in a long time.  I don't think his Darkstar stint will tarnish him - the DStar harness obviously picked up on his deep-seeded hatred and pushed him over into an attempted murderer.  He's obviously had many opportunities to kill or punish his dad before and never did it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

The issue with the Four Corpsmen I have is that Venditti just typecast them into their specific roles way too much and it made them feel very one dimensional.  John was probably the worst because all he was was the strategist.  That's all we saw.  Non stop planning & plotting.  Yeah, Venditti did a great job of showing John in that role, but that was it.  We never got a peek into John's character or motivations.  There were no supporting characters around to bring out his humanity.  Hal tells John about seeing Katma and it's quickly forgotten.  No supporting characters is the problem.  The big bromance can only go so far until it gets stale and predicable.

And along those lines, Venditti can't write a female character for schitt.  He's so bad, that the one female character he spent the most time on... Sora... we all assume she's been possessed or something because no female character would ever act as crazy as she did.  And, if we ever find out she really was possessed or something, well that's just built in cheat for Venditti in case anyone calls him on his crappy female characterizations.  Hey, she's not a bad character.  She was just possessed.  Doesn't count.

I will say, if I was a new reader and knew nothing of GL, then I'd probably enjoy this book.  It was very simplistic and didn't require much thought to get through.  Sometimes that's not a bad thing.  I'd still get bored of it but that boredom probably would've set in later on.

So... how bout that Dan Jurgens and his Cyborg-Superman hard on.  Hal's gonna be over in the Green Lanterns book dealing with that in September.

----------


## HAN9000

> And I think Guy's arc with being an abused kid  - something Venditti's been using this whole time so it didn't come out of nowhere - is much better characterization than Guy's gotten in a long time.  I don't think his Darkstar stint will tarnish him - the DStar harness obviously picked up on his deep-seeded hatred and pushed him over into an attempted murderer.  *He's obviously had many opportunities to kill or punish his dad before and never did it.*


Thats where I have problems with. Guy joined Darkstars without thinking twice. Then he went straight to earth to kill his father. If its just the armors effect, why did Guy accept it at the start? Besides Tomar-TU has already said they have full control of the armors now. It just makes me feel that Guy hated his father so much that he wanted to kill him but couldnt do it, so he took the invitation of Darkstar as a chance. Because its reasonable for the DS to kill? I dont know That makes him look like a coward.
And personally I think Tom Taylor did a better job with showing Guy enrage his father to protect his mother when he was a child in Edge of Oblivion. From that I saw Guy was a brave kid. While Vendittis view is Guy hates himself so much that he thinks he deserve the beat Maybe that is some depth of the character or 90s retrospect I just couldnt get it I like how Guy confronted Sinestro in the first arc. The rest is just weird to me.

----------


## HAN9000

> And along those lines, Venditti can't write a female character for schitt.  He's so bad, that the one female character he spent the most time on... Sora... we all assume she's been possessed or something because no female character would ever act as crazy as she did.  And, if we ever find out she really was possessed or something, well that's just built in cheat for Venditti in case anyone calls him on his crappy female characterizations.  Hey, she's not a bad character.  She was just possessed.  Doesn't count.


One thing I wanted to say for a long time, Ursa and Lyssa were pretty much the same person under his run. They were both sexy dull evil women by the side of a Demogorgon, holding the candle to the Demogogons, loyal but dumb. And if I remember correctly, they both called the Demogorgons “my lord”.lol

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Looks like Hal will be in tomorrows Man of Steel also.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> happy fathers day!


Damn, how old was Martin before he passed?

Did he look good for his age, or was he something of a young father/husband?

If he was 35ish, then props to Momma Jordan for holding it down with three sons before she passed.

Naturally, it makes sense that Hal would conjure the most idealized version of his dad.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> One thing I wanted to say for a long time, Ursa and Lyssa were pretty much the same person under his run. They were both sexy dull evil women by the side of a Demogorgon, holding the candle to the Demogogons, loyal but dumb. And if I remember correctly, they both called the Demogorgons “my lord”.lol


Definitely agree with this.  It's become this trope where they're around just to make the big baddie seem even more badass because he's got these trophies next to him that he gets to boss around and abuse, you know, so we as readers know he's also an asshole on top of being super powerful.  It's kind of lazy writing if you ask me.

Side bar - as a kid, this kind of thing always frustrated the hell out of me.  I'd wish myself into the comic just so I can smack Sinestro or Zod or whoever upside the head and say "why the hell are you screwing around with the Green Lanterns when there's a sexy woman sitting right next to you who lacks the ability to disagree with you!?  You already won dude. If I was you, I'd never leave the goddamn house!  Asshole."

----------


## HAN9000

I doubt the fill-in writer(cannot really remember his name) of GLs ever read one issue of Green Lantern comics. Hal, followed the order of the Guardians to arrest Jessica without questioning the mission? And Jessica accused him of his incompetence? Thats the most OOC writing Ive ever seen in years including fan fictions
Really hope Dan Jurgens will do a better job since it seems Hal will stick around in that book for a few more issues

----------


## Johnny

^^ I'd never take seriously a writer using words like "woke" to make a classic character look bad.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I doubt the fill-in writer(cannot really remember his name) of GLs ever read one issue of Green Lantern comics. Hal, followed the order of the Guardians to arrest Jessica without questioning the mission? And Jessica accused him of his incompetence? That’s the most OOC writing I’ve ever seen in years including fan fictions…
> Really hope Dan Jurgens will do a better job since it seems Hal will stick around in that book for a few more issues…


I read an article that the writer of that is someone who worked on an indie book and had just gone through DC's writing workshop or training thing.

----------


## Johnny

Well that dude either doesn't like or doesn't understand Hal Jordan as a character. Either way, it's unfortunate that bad writing for this character is hardly something new.

----------


## Johnny

> Looks like Hal will be in tomorrows Man of Steel also.


I wonder if I'm supposed to believe Bendis is a Hal fan now. lol As a so-called "progressive" writer, Bendis probably wouldn't pick Hal as his preferred Lantern.

----------


## Frontier

> I wonder if I'm supposed to believe Bendis is a Hal fan now. lol As a so-called "progressive" writer, Bendis probably wouldn't pick Hal as his preferred Lantern.


Well, I think Bendis is a progressive writer but I don't think that has to have any bearing on who his favorite GL is.

----------


## vartox

> I wonder if I'm supposed to believe Bendis is a Hal fan now. lol As a so-called "progressive" writer, Bendis probably wouldn't pick Hal as his preferred Lantern.


Bendis is also known to be fond of Jewish characters, so that keeps Hal in the running  :Stick Out Tongue:  plus he said he did enjoy writing Hal a lot.

----------


## j9ac9k

Any chance this takes place in the future after Venditti where Hal gets a bad haircut and becomes the GL of 2814 again or does Bendis just get to write anything he wants?

----------


## phantom1592

> Any chance this takes place in the future after Venditti where Hal gets a bad haircut and becomes the GL of 2814 again or does Bendis just get to write anything he wants?


Well... traditionally he just writes whatever he wants, but I'll hold out hope for something better at DC....

----------


## Johnny

> Any chance this takes place in the future after Venditti where Hal gets a bad haircut and becomes the GL of 2814 again or does Bendis just get to write anything he wants?


Likely the latter. Obviously the same goes for Morrison.

----------


## silly

> Looks like Hal will be in tomorrows Man of Steel also.


Was he? How was it?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Was he? How was it?


Yes he was. It was brief but decent . He really stressed that Hal was a cop by having him talk like a police officer which I appreciate. 

It seems like Bendis is continuing Vendittis trend of having Hal and Clark together a lot . Which I really don't mind since they are both my favorites (Right after Wally West) and I think they go well together .

----------


## Johnny

What's weird is in those issues Hal still acts like he's both a regular JL member and as if he's back on Earth. He asks Supes why he didn't make it for the League's meeting, he calls himself the GL of Sector 2814, apparently BMB doesn't care much about continuity. Which is fine with me.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Agreed. 

I usually prefer a tight in universe  continuity because it makes everything feel more cohesive and like the creators know what they are doing. 

But if we get Hal on earth or in the JL this way it's fine by me. Lol .

----------


## Frontier

Yeah, I usually prefer continuity consistency, but I don't mind that much if it means more Hal and Hal back on Earth  :Smile: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Anyone plan on starting to pick up Green Lanterns now that Hal Jordan and the GLC is ending and Hal seems to be appearing in there for now?

I'm really considering it for Hal but also for Dan Jurgens who is one of my favorite writers. Also Cyborg Superman is going to be in it who is a great villain. And Perkins is on art. Thought he was great on Iron Fist but I don't know if he will be good on GL. But I really dislike Baz who still seems to be in it. I wish they would have kept Jessica in it instead, who I'm at least curious to find out more of her. So I'm tempted but not sure.

That's my thoughts. Anyone else thinking about picking it up for Hal if your not collecting it already?

----------


## Frontier

> Anyone plan on starting to pick up Green Lanterns now that Hal Jordan and the GLC is ending and Hal seems to be appearing in there for now?
> 
> I'm really considering it for Hal but also for Dan Jurgens who is one of my favorite writers. Also Cyborg Superman is going to be in it who is a great villain. And Perkins is on art. Thought he was great on Iron Fist but I don't know if he will be good on GL. But I really dislike Baz who still seems to be in it. I wish they would have kept Jessica in it instead, who I'm at least curious to find out more of her. So I'm tempted but not sure.
> 
> That's my thoughts. Anyone else thinking about picking it up for Hal if your not collecting it already?


I'm already following the book and am a fan of Simon and Jessica, so it's not problem for me  :Smile: .

----------


## silly

> Anyone plan on starting to pick up Green Lanterns now that Hal Jordan and the GLC is ending and Hal seems to be appearing in there for now?
> 
> I'm really considering it for Hal but also for Dan Jurgens who is one of my favorite writers. Also Cyborg Superman is going to be in it who is a great villain. And Perkins is on art. Thought he was great on Iron Fist but I don't know if he will be good on GL. But I really dislike Baz who still seems to be in it. I wish they would have kept Jessica in it instead, who I'm at least curious to find out more of her. So I'm tempted but not sure.
> 
> That's my thoughts. Anyone else thinking about picking it up for Hal if your not collecting it already?


Definitely interested.

Im excited to see Hal go against Henshaw. Love the idea of Hal going thru Supes rogues.

----------


## vartox

> Anyone plan on starting to pick up Green Lanterns now that Hal Jordan and the GLC is ending and Hal seems to be appearing in there for now?
> 
> I'm really considering it for Hal but also for Dan Jurgens who is one of my favorite writers. Also Cyborg Superman is going to be in it who is a great villain. And Perkins is on art. Thought he was great on Iron Fist but I don't know if he will be good on GL. But I really dislike Baz who still seems to be in it. I wish they would have kept Jessica in it instead, who I'm at least curious to find out more of her. So I'm tempted but not sure.
> 
> That's my thoughts. Anyone else thinking about picking it up for Hal if your not collecting it already?


I don't think I will. Not a huge fan of Jurgens and I can't shake the feeling that these are just filler issues for Hal until Morrison starts  :Stick Out Tongue:  If there's still no solicits for Morrison in October I might pick up GLs to prevent Hal withdrawals.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't think I will. Not a huge fan of Jurgens and I can't shake the feeling that these are just filler issues for Hal until Morrison starts  If there's still no solicits for Morrison in October I might pick up GLs to prevent Hal withdrawals.


In practice I think the run is basically just to tide people over before or transition the titles into Morrison's run.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

I used to read Green Lanterns when Sam Humphries on board and my favorite part is Carol cameo but when Tim Seeley took over nah. And i read Green Lanterns yesterday just to see Hal and WOW the writer totally doesn't know how to write Hal. So yeah i will give Dan a shot.

----------


## Johnny

I'm not interested in Hal being in Green Lanterns at all.

----------


## Sam Robards, Comic Fan

I already read _Green Lanterns_, even if it's decreased in quality since Humphries left. I do get the feeling, however, that Jurgens is simply filling in until the inevitable GL relaunch/revamp (be it under Morrison or whoever else).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I've been reading Green Lanterns.  Maybe skipped a few issues here and there.  The recent ones are a joke.  I'll read the Hal ones with Jurgens.  I'd almost put more faith in him than Morrison to right the ship.  There's 2 different styles there so anything is possible.  It's kind of annoying that nothing has been announced.

----------


## Johnny

> I've been reading Green Lanterns.  Maybe skipped a few issues here and there.  The recent ones are a joke.  I'll read the Hal ones with Jurgens.  I'd almost put more faith in him than Morrison to right the ship.  There's 2 different styles there so anything is possible.  *It's kind of annoying that nothing has been announced*.


I thought that was the reason they canceled Hal Jordan in the first place. To start a new book based on whatever Hal would be doing post-Metal. HJ&TGLC had better sales than GLs so what's with the procrastinating.

----------


## Frontier

> I thought that was the reason they canceled Hal Jordan in the first place. To start a new book based on whatever Hal would be doing post-Metal. HJ&TGLC had better sales than GLs so what's with the procrastinating.


I'm guessing they want to time it's release with a new initiative/relaunch.

----------


## Johnny

New statue.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> New statue.


That amazing but any reason why the color is black and white only?

----------


## Johnny

Seems like it's just the pic that is black and white, not the statue itself.

----------


## Frontier

> New statue.


Almost looks like Hal's going Mecha  :Cool: .

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Almost looks like Hal's going Mecha .


I was thinking that, too.

A non-GL Hal would be great in an Elseworlds' Macross-style saga.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Exclusive preview for Hal's N Pals #47

https://thegww.com/hal-jordan-and-th...usive-preview/

----------


## Johnny

Love the art. And they fixed the color of the boots on the variant cover.  :Big Grin:

----------


## silly

> New statue.


What in world? 

You dont want to mess witb this statue.

----------


## silly

I wonder where hammond rank among the telepaths of dcu.

----------


## Johnny

Sinestro once called him a low grade telepath or something like that. Though it was during Secret Origin, so now he must be on a higher level.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## EmeraldGladiator

I miss Ivan drawing Hal and his Lantern pals, hopefully someday he will return to the title he is most known for.

----------


## Robotman

I really liked Hal’s appearance in Bendis’ Man of Steel. I always like when Hal or other GLs talk about Corps. procedures like he was an actual cop. Occasionally doing things by the numbers and not just rushing in head first.

----------


## Frontier

> I wonder where hammond rank among the telepaths of dcu.


I don't think he'd give J'onn much trouble but he's probably powerful enough to cause a lot of problems for non-telepaths (or people who aren't resistant). 



> 


Ah, those were the days  :Frown: .

I wonder how long before someone brings Black Hand back. 



> I really liked Hal’s appearance in Bendis’ Man of Steel. I always like when Hal or other GLs talk about Corps. procedures like he was an actual cop. Occasionally doing things by the numbers and not just rushing in head first.


Agreed  :Smile: .

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I am a few issues into the Planet of the Apes vs Green Lantern and it is fantastic!

----------


## Frontier

> I am a few issues into the Planet of the Apes vs Green Lantern and it is fantastic!


It's at least reassuring to know that the GL franchise isn't low enough on the DC totem pole to not get used in cool crossovers  :Cool: .

----------


## Johnny

It's a neat story but the art was a letdown for me. I think I liked the Star Trek crossovers much better overall.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

WOW!!! Steve Englehart is killing it. A lot of great stuff going on. We got the introduction of the Guy Gardner we know and love. All the happenings with COIE. Coming onto issue 200 now.These comics are awesome. My second favorite writer on Hal after John Broome.

This is how I would rank the writers so far.

John Broome is the best . Got Hal's personality perfectly and pretty much created it. Created pretty much all the GL mythos we know and love today.

Then came Denny O'Neil. Very obviously did not like or get Hal. Only interested in writing Green Arrow. There were some good stories but over all not that good.

After him Marv Wolfman. I appreciated bringing Hal back to earth and bringing back Carol, Ferris Air, ect. But didn't like how he wrote Hal. Too explosive. There were a lot of plot thread working which I usually like but just seemed too negative to me.

Then Mike W. Bar took over. I liked him more. Brought Hal back to space. Just fun, inventive adventures. Only lasted 15 issues but good and enjoyable.

After him Len Wein took over. This was an interesting period. Hal gave up the ring for Carol and this picked up from Wolfman's plots and characters. It focused on Stewart as the new GL and Hal adjusting to normal life with Carol. Was pretty good and I liked it that it was very different seeing Hal just being Hal without his ring. And it was kind of a bridge. Wrapping up Wolfman's run and setting up Engleharts. Also only lasted 15 to 20 issues.

Then Englehart took over and crap really hit the fan. He has taken Wein's set ups and run with it. Introducing Guy as we know him. Bringing Hal back into the fold somehow, (Haven't read how yet) all the Crisis stuff happening. The stuff with Carol and the Predator. Stewart and Guy meeting, and fighting, for the first time. All really good stuff. Loving it.

So for me Hal started at the top with John Broome. Went all the way to the bottom with O'Neil and then steadily got better with Wolfman, Bar, Wein and finally Englehart.

Up to issue 197. Can't wait to see how things go.

Sorry for the long rant but super excited from reading Engleharts run.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fight On State

Hands down, Englehart's run was my second-favorite.  Really, really good stuff!  All credit to him for having the vision to show the potential of an expanded GL Universe that we take for granted as the status quo today. I remember reading as a kid and anticipating the return of "the real" (no offense to John or Guy fans!) Green Lantern with each new issue!  No spoilers, but the return is worth the wait!

----------


## Fight On State

> It's a neat story but the art was a letdown for me. I think I liked the Star Trek crossovers much better overall.


Agree. Good art is on-par with good writing in my opinion. I realize "good art" is subjective, so I guess I should clarify to say I prefer the EVS, Jason Fabok, Ivan Reis style of drawing comics.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Hands down, Englehart's run was my second-favorite.  Really, really good stuff!  All credit to him for having the vision to show the potential of an expanded GL Universe that we take for granted as the status quo today. I remember reading as a kid and anticipating the return of "the real" (no offense to John or Guy fans!) Green Lantern with each new issue!  No spoilers, but the return is worth the wait!


First off I see you'r new here so welcome.  :Smile: 
Who is your first favorite writer? 

I see the dynamic that I loved from Venditti's run of Hal, Guy and John,(and Kyle) all interacting and bouncing off each other started with Englehart. I'm really loving seeing Hal bash heads with Guy, interacting with John, John fighting Guy.

I was wondering when we would see the Guy Gardner we know and I see they didn't wait. Straight out of the gate he's the jerk we know and love. The division between the Guardian is also interesting.

And I see Green Lantern was very involved in COIE, which is cool.

----------


## Fight On State

> First off I see you'r new here so welcome. 
> Who is your first favorite writer? 
> 
> I see the dynamic that I loved from Venditti's run of Hal, Guy and John,(and Kyle) all interacting and bouncing off each other started with Englehart. I'm really loving seeing Hal bash heads with Guy, interacting with John, John fighting Guy.
> 
> I was wondering when we would see the Guy Gardner we know and I see they didn't wait. Straight out of the gate he's the jerk we know and love. The division between the Guardian is also interesting.
> 
> And I see Green Lantern was very involved in COIE, which is cool.


Thanks very much. Long-time lurker. ��
 I could be wrong, but I got the feeling Guy could have been used as a throw-away character at the point in the larger story you're at right now. He was very much almost kind of portrayed as a villain and I distinctly remember HATING the character.  I remember feeling like he was being set up to get the beat-down he deserved so to speak from Hal when he returned, and stripped of his ring, or he would outright be killed off. A little tweaking in writing Guy along the way and he became a popular character.  

The division among the Guardians and their entrapment felt like a DC cop out during COIE, and was disappointing.  Who wouldn't have loved to see The Guardians of the Universe have more of a say regarding the end of all life....I could have seen them play a role in coordinating the hero's efforts in a role similar to the Monitor's....but that's just me. 

I have to say, my favorite Hal writer was Geoff Johns. At the time Johns came on the scene with REBIRTH, my favorite character of all time had been twisted into a villain.  There was a half hearted attempt by DC to reverse that by giving him a heroic "death" and during Hal's subsequent return as the Spectre, but it wasn't anywhere near satisfying and it still left his turn to villainy unresolved. So having said all that, when Geoff came along and not only brought Hal back as GL, but also restored his good name, brought the Guardians back, restored the Corps, and put John and Guy back in their proper place as Green Lanterns, it was almost like an answer to prayer, bro. It was awesome. Plus he told some really, really good stories. The Lost Lanterns story...Sinestro Corps War...Blackest Night...Sinestro as a GL again...all great stuff. He had his ups and downs, but you could always tell he was building towards something. I don't think there was a single "filler" issue with him. 

I give a lot of credit to Venditti too. Wasn't a big fan during the N52 but his stories since have been very good!  I think the editorial chains may have come off. My only complaint is that the book is just too crowded. It's hard to develop deeper and more meaningful characterization dividing a spotlight four ways...but again, all credit to RV for the job he's done.

----------


## HAN9000

Um, guys, a little help maybe?
https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2018/0...vs-kyle-rayner

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> WOW!!! Steve Englehart is killing it. A lot of great stuff going on. We got the introduction of the Guy Gardner we know and love. All the happenings with COIE. Coming onto issue 200 now.These comics are awesome. My second favorite writer on Hal after John Broome.
> 
> 
> John Broome is the best . Got Hal's personality perfectly and pretty much created it. Created pretty much all the GL mythos we know and love today.
> 
> Then came Denny O'Neil. Very obviously did not like or get Hal. just seemed too negative to me.
> 
> Then Mike W. Bar took over. I liked him more. Brought Hal back to space. Just fun, inventive adventures. Only lasted 15 issues but good and enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Steve Englehart’s stretch of issues leading up to #200 is indeed one of the best stretches of GL stuff for fans of Hal, John and Guy. The subsequent issues have some fun stuff, too, but it never got as good as this.

----------


## jbmasta

> Um, guys, a little help maybe?
> https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2018/0...vs-kyle-rayner


It really depends on which versions of Hal and Kyle are fighting. Each have had different power levels at different times, such as Parallax Hal from Emerald Twilight, and Kyle as Ion or the White Lantern, which then begs the question of if he's got the Life Equation or not. Once the power level and ring limitations, like 24 hour charge is established, then we can determine who advantages and disadvantages.

Another factor is the writer, and which character they favor. Hal and Kyle are known for pulling out a surprise out of left field, so unless the writer or editorial favors Kyle, it'll be Hal.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> It really depends on which versions of Hal and Kyle are fighting. Each have had different power levels at different times, such as Parallax Hal from Emerald Twilight, and Kyle as Ion or the White Lantern, which then begs the question of if he's got the Life Equation or not. Once the power level and ring limitations, like 24 hour charge is established, then we can determine who advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Another factor is the writer, and which character they favor. Hal and Kyle are known for pulling out a surprise out of left field, so unless the writer or editorial favors Kyle, it'll be Hal.


Exactly most people know Kyle as Ion or space jesus  for long enough to be known but Hal he never turn into another lantern for more than five issues i remember Hal become Blue,Yellow,Red,Orange,White and Black Lantern and don't forget Darksied War Green Lantern one-shot when he became The God of Light but Hal turned it down. Then again he's The Green Lantern right.

----------


## SebastianS

I replied somewhere else to this poll, and I think that the odds are 6 to 4 in Kyle's favour. Obviously, it depends on what are we looking at here: Popularity? Hal, for sure. But imagination? Kyle was always considered as the GL to go in that area. Combat expertise? Hal. But feats? Kyle all the way. Hal was a god during Darkseid War, but Kyle was a god first during the power of Ion arc in GLv3. Hal killed the Corps, Kyle brought them back. Hal uses a ring made with his own willpower. Kyle made his own ring all the way back in GLv3 150. Kyle mastered all colours in the emotional spectrum and became the White Lantern, before that, he was Ion (twice). I think it is a tight encounter, but as I said before, it is 6 to 4 in Kyle's favour.

If it comes down to trading blows, Hal will come on top, but if we are comparing feats, Kyle surely outperforms Hal.

But I am biased, because Kyle is my favourite GL

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> WOW!!! Steve Englehart is killing it. A lot of great stuff going on. We got the introduction of the Guy Gardner we know and love. All the happenings with COIE. Coming onto issue 200 now.These comics are awesome. My second favorite writer on Hal after John Broome.
> 
> This is how I would rank the writers so far.
> 
> John Broome is the best . Got Hal's personality perfectly and pretty much created it. Created pretty much all the GL mythos we know and love today.
> 
> Then came Denny O'Neil. Very obviously did not like or get Hal. Only interested in writing Green Arrow. There were some good stories but over all not that good.
> 
> After him Marv Wolfman. I appreciated bringing Hal back to earth and bringing back Carol, Ferris Air, ect. But didn't like how he wrote Hal. Too explosive. There were a lot of plot thread working which I usually like but just seemed too negative to me.
> ...





> I see the dynamic that I loved from Venditti's run of Hal, Guy and John,(and Kyle) all interacting and bouncing off each other started with Englehart. I'm really loving seeing Hal bash heads with Guy, interacting with John, John fighting Guy.
> 
> I was wondering when we would see the Guy Gardner we know and I see they didn't wait. Straight out of the gate he's the jerk we know and love. The division between the Guardian is also interesting.
> 
> And I see Green Lantern was very involved in COIE, which is cool.





> Steve Engleharts stretch of issues leading up to #200 is indeed one of the best stretches of GL stuff for fans of Hal, John and Guy. The subsequent issues have some fun stuff, too, but it never got as good as this.


I always enjoy reading any Pre-Crisis GL discussion.

I honestly don't think Englehart gets enough credit for his GL run.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Here's the thing i really hate debate why because it's wasting time,pointless and stupid idiotic. You can say his the best because he's your favorite and the other will say the same thing eventually they booth will hate each other and i don't want this APPRECIATION tread become a hateful tread so let's just think positive and holding each other hand and say debate= draining the ocean.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Yonekunih

Everytime I see someone talk bad about Hal, I go here to feel blessed again

----------


## Johnny

> Everytime I see someone talk bad about Hal, I go here to feel blessed again ��

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Thanks very much. Long-time lurker. ��
>  I could be wrong, but I got the feeling Guy could have been used as a throw-away character at the point in the larger story you're at right now. He was very much almost kind of portrayed as a villain and I distinctly remember HATING the character.  I remember feeling like he was being set up to get the beat-down he deserved so to speak from Hal when he returned, and stripped of his ring, or he would outright be killed off. A little tweaking in writing Guy along the way and he became a popular character.  
> 
> The division among the Guardians and their entrapment felt like a DC cop out during COIE, and was disappointing.  Who wouldn't have loved to see The Guardians of the Universe have more of a say regarding the end of all life....I could have seen them play a role in coordinating the hero's efforts in a role similar to the Monitor's....but that's just me. 
> 
> I have to say, my favorite Hal writer was Geoff Johns. At the time Johns came on the scene with REBIRTH, my favorite character of all time had been twisted into a villain.  There was a half hearted attempt by DC to reverse that by giving him a heroic "death" and during Hal's subsequent return as the Spectre, but it wasn't anywhere near satisfying and it still left his turn to villainy unresolved. So having said all that, when Geoff came along and not only brought Hal back as GL, but also restored his good name, brought the Guardians back, restored the Corps, and put John and Guy back in their proper place as Green Lanterns, it was almost like an answer to prayer, bro. It was awesome. Plus he told some really, really good stories. The Lost Lanterns story...Sinestro Corps War...Blackest Night...Sinestro as a GL again...all great stuff. He had his ups and downs, but you could always tell he was building towards something. I don't think there was a single "filler" issue with him. 
> 
> I give a lot of credit to Venditti too. Wasn't a big fan during the N52 but his stories since have been very good!  I think the editorial chains may have come off. My only complaint is that the book is just too crowded. It's hard to develop deeper and more meaningful characterization dividing a spotlight four ways...but again, all credit to RV for the job he's done.


I actually really like how they protrayed Guy here. He was very different and new than Hal and John's straight men. Felt risky. But yea, not exactly the most like able. I could see how he would be an anti hero. Breaking out the villains, letting them straight out kill that guard. But they show that he is right at the end of the issue.

I hear you as far as the Guardians go. but I guess they wanted to keep the focus on the Lanterns.

Johns is one of my favorite GL writers as well. Right up there with John Broome. Johns's run was really the first time I started reading about Hal and became a fan

Also agree about Venditti. Really didn't like his New 52 run, but his Rebirth run has been awesome.





> Steve Engleharts stretch of issues leading up to #200 is indeed one of the best stretches of GL stuff for fans of Hal, John and Guy. The subsequent issues have some fun stuff, too, but it never got as good as this.


I see it becomes Green Lantern Corps after issue 200. So I guess the direction changed.




> I always enjoy reading any Pre-Crisis GL discussion.
> 
> I honestly don't think Englehart gets enough credit for his GL run.


I agree. You hear about O'Neil all the time and even Wolfman and Lein more than Englehart. Maybe it's because there was a lot happening in it and a lot of transitioning.

Have you read the entire first series?

----------


## Frontier

> 


I miss Coast City  :Frown: .

----------


## Johnny

Morrison writing the so-called "creepy old man".

----------


## WallyWestFlash

New interview by Venditti on the finale of Hal Jordan & the GLC.

https://www.newsarama.com/40569-vend...r-moments.html

----------


## HAN9000

> New interview by Venditti on the finale of Hal Jordan & the GLC.
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/40569-vend...r-moments.html


*And I feel really fortunate to have been on the series this long. When DC first asked me about doing Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps, the hope is always that you make it to issue #12, and then after that, you make it to #25, then after that, you really want to make it to #50.* 

That is a strange statement. Sounds like this series was originally planned as a 12-issue shot run?

----------


## Johnny

I think he just meant that he was hoping the book would be successful enough to make it to 12 issues. Then to 20, then to 50, etc.

----------


## vartox

> *And I feel really fortunate to have been on the series this long. When DC first asked me about doing Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps, the hope is always that you make it to issue #12, and then after that, you make it to #25, then after that, you really want to make it to #50.* 
> 
> That is a strange statement. Sounds like this series was originally planned as a 12-issue shot run?


I think he's just saying that plans can change on a whim and a writer might leave a book sooner than expected for a sudden opportunity, or famously fickle DC editorial might unexpectedly replace a writer or who knows what else  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yonekunih

> 


Thank you, my soul is blessed again  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Here's the thing i really hate debate why because it's wasting time,pointless and stupid idiotic. You can say his the best because he's your favorite and the other will say the same thing eventually they booth will hate each other and* i don't want this APPRECIATION tread become a hateful tread so let's just think positive* and holding each other hand and say debate= draining the ocean.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I agree. You hear about O'Neil all the time and even Wolfman and Lein more than Englehart. Maybe it's because there was a lot happening in it and a lot of transitioning.
> 
> Have you read the entire first series?


Like others have mentioned, much of what we see in in current GL comics were developed by Steve, especially multiple Earth-born GL's co-existing.

I've never read the entire series. This is why I'm always eager to read posts from you and Bored.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal's ring....I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.




But that big-arsed head flying about is clear as day.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> Hal's ring....I'm still trying to wrap my head around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that big-arsed head flying about is clear as day.


I wonder what happened to this planet after Hal's N Pals series ends? And what a great issue.

----------


## Frontier

> 


It's kind of funny to see Hal's ring is apparently sentient considering last week had Hal coming after Jessica because of the same being true for her ring.

----------


## Johnny

^^ It was quite clear that Aaron Gillespie had no clue about what kind of character Hal Jordan is or the current "status" of his ring. The worst part was when he had Jessica start lecturing Hal about not being woke enough. Keep fools like that as far away from this character as possible.

----------


## jbmasta

> ^^ It was quite clear that Aaron Gillespie had no clue about what kind of character Hal Jordan is or the current "status" of his ring. The worst part was when he had Jessica start lecturing Hal about not being woke enough. Keep fools like that as far away from this character as possible.


Was the word “woke” actually used in the current slang context that I do not understand? Because if so, Picard knows the hand gesture that is most appropriate. Kyle used it after Guy mooned Batman.

----------


## mrumsey

> Was the word “woke” actually used in the current slang context that I do not understand? Because if so, Picard knows the hand gesture that is most appropriate. Kyle used it after Guy mooned Batman.


Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.

GREEN-LANTERNS-49-WOKE.jpg

----------


## AimToTheStar

> ^^ It was quite clear that Aaron Gillespie had no clue about what kind of character Hal Jordan is or the current "status" of his ring. The worst part was when he had Jessica start lecturing Hal about not being woke enough. Keep fools like that as far away from this character as possible.


100% agreed. Don't let him near Hal.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.
> 
> GREEN-LANTERNS-49-WOKE.jpg


Ew. That just gave me douche chills.  Glad I didn't spend money on that. "Woke".... brrr....

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.
> 
> GREEN-LANTERNS-49-WOKE.jpg


I simple say: No Bueno.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Cover for Hal's N Pals #49

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I wonder what happened to this planet after Hal's N Pals series ends? And what a great issue.


Let's call it Planet Jordan.

----------


## Johnny

> Cover for Hal's N Pals #49


And here I thought Ethan Van Sciver's proportions look weird at times. lol

----------


## Frontier

> Cover for Hal's N Pals #49


Hal seems to be putting on some pounds here (as is Zod)  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

It's supposedly by Doug Mahnke (sp?).   I'm surprised.  Doesn't look like his work.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

No its not Mahnke. Definitely Fernando Pasarin.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> No its not Mahnke. Definitely Fernando Pasarin.


Bleeding Cool made a mistake.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/06...napul-barrows/
"Hal Jordan & The Green Lantern Corps #49 by Doug Mahnke."

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Bleeding Cool made a mistake.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/06...napul-barrows/
> "Hal Jordan & The Green Lantern Corps #49 by Doug Mahnke."


Yea, that's normal for them. Apparently no one knows how to spell or edit there.

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Yea, that's normal for them. Apparently no one knows how to spell or edit there.


Yeah.  Well this is not the artist's best work.  Hal looks like a turtle.

----------


## silly



----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Ah yes, the long history of Hal hitting his head on something  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## HAN9000

> ^^ It was quite clear that Aaron Gillespie had no clue about what kind of character Hal Jordan is or the current "status" of his ring. The worst part was when he had Jessica start lecturing Hal about not being woke enough. Keep fools like that as far away from this character as possible.


Im also surprised the editor didnt advise him against that writing.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think he just meant that he was hoping the book would be successful enough to make it to 12 issues. Then to 20, then to 50, etc.


Yeah but its still strange that they thought about the possibility the book wont make it to 12 issues, isnt it? I mean, they never had that kind of thought on Green Lantern of new52.
Reminds me that this book didnt get many ads or promotions in the beginning. Were they planning to let it drift until its fall? What if the book wasnt successful? Were they going to change the writer or kill off one or two characters?

----------


## jbmasta

> Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.
> 
> Attachment 67593


One of the main rules of pretty much anything should be never use modern hip slang, unless it's a high school setting that actually reflects how high school works, like Inbetweeners.

----------


## Johnny

The "progressive millennial" social media verbiage wasn't the only thing that annoyed me, it was how Hal was deliberately mischaracterized in those issues. He wouldn't just listen to the Guardians' orders. no questions asked, and go apprehend Jessica without a second thought. Gillespie not only purposely wrote Hal out of character, but then doubled down on it by having Jessica call him out on not doing the exact thing that you'd always expect of Hal to do in this type of situation. Sabotaging a character by purposely writing him in a nonsensical way and then have another character call him out on it is about as low as a comic writer can get in my book. Imagine if Batman was suddenly portrayed as an idiot detective who missed an obvious clue and then one of the Robins called him out on how stupid he was for missing it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> The "progressive millennial" social media verbiage wasn't the only thing that annoyed me, it was how Hal was deliberately mischaracterized in those issues. He wouldn't just listen to the Guardians' orders. no questions asked, and go apprehend Jessica without a second thought. Gillespie not only purposely wrote Hal out of character, but then doubled down on it by having Jessica call him out on not doing the exact thing that you'd always expect of Hal to do in this type of situation. Sabotaging a character by purposely writing him in a nonsensical way and then have another character call him out in is about as low as a comic writer can get in my book. Imagine if Batman was suddenly portrayed as an idiot detective who missed an obvious clue and then one of the Robins called him out on how stupid he was for missing it.


100% agree.  It's ridiculous.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.
> 
> Attachment 67593


Was Gillespie trying to channel his inner Denny?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

As I have said before, yellow is not Hal's weakness...it's bad writing.

----------


## Frontier

> Was Gillespie trying to channel his inner Denny?


Y'know, sometimes I imagine writers bringing this guy back into modern day and just imagining what would happen  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## liwanag

anybody heard any news if morrison will be writing a hal title?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Y'know, sometimes I imagine writers bringing this guy back into modern day and just imagining what would happen .


I would be surprised if he even exist, given the continuity shenanigans.

Or even more funny, he could have a really hot daughter to catch Hal's attention.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yeah, it was and totally deserves a double-Picard.
> 
> Attachment 67593


I'm not really sure what the "Picard" is other than...


I didn't read this issue or any of them so it's all out of context but that never really stopped me from speaking out of turn before. Can I assume this was Hal's response:

First, don't ever point your goddamn finger at me again, J-Bird.  You're gonna write off everything I've done as "cowboying around" like I'm some kind of reckless sociopath, then throw a bulls#!h word like 'woke' at me?  Let me tell you what 'woke' is, little hunter.  Woke is being a small child and watching your father die in a fiery death.  Woke is saving a universe that constantly reminds you of how flawed your species is.  And woke is kneeling in the charred ashes of the city you grew up in because some alien decided to randomly plop his big engine down and kill millions of people that you swore to protect.  The next time you come at me, do it with respect.  Just because your generation is shielded from failure doesn't mean you know how to succeed.  Now let's kill that AI in your ring, or whatever this dumbass story was about...

I'm also like halfway through watching the Cobra Kai series so maybe a little Johnny just came out.

----------


## jbmasta

> I'm not really sure what the "Picard" is other than...
> 
> 
> I didn't read this issue or any of them so it's all out of context but that never really stopped me from speaking out of turn before. Can I assume this was Hal's response:
> 
> First, don't ever point your goddamn finger at me again, J-Bird.  You're gonna write off everything I've done as "cowboying around" like I'm some kind of reckless sociopath, then throw a bulls#!h word like 'woke' at me?  Let me tell you what 'woke' is, little hunter.  Woke is being a small child and watching your father die in a fiery death.  Woke is saving a universe that constantly reminds you of how flawed your species is.  And woke is kneeling in the charred ashes of the city you grew up in because some alien decided to randomly plop his big engine down and kill millions of people that you swore to protect.  The next time you come at me, do it with respect.  Just because your generation is shielded from failure doesn't mean you know how to succeed.  Now let's kill that AI in your ring, or whatever this dumbass story was about...
> 
> I'm also like halfway through watching the Cobra Kai series so maybe a little Johnny just came out.


It's a facepalm, there's a well-known meme of Picard doing it. He's even done a two handed facepalm.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Frontier

> 


Is this part of a bigger image?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Hmmm...has Hal "Hands" Jordan ever just punched Atrocitus in the mouth?

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> Is this part of a bigger image?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


Wow. That is awesome.  Where is it from?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

So apparently Green Lanterns 50 takes place after Hal Jordan and the GLC 50. Which is very interetsing. I hope there isn't any spoilers for the climax of the Hal Jordan series. 

DC has had enough of those already lol.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Also it looks like it won't just be Hal who is jumping in with Baz and Jessica Cruz but Kyle , John Stewart, Guy and kilowag  as well. Man its going to be crowded. 

So is GLs  going to be the direct continuation of Hal Jordan and the GLC and where all the GL stuff happens now?

Still very tempted to pick this up. Especially  with Jurgens. I guess it's basically the Green Lantern Corps book now. Makes sense. Green lanterns=GLC. 

Also saw a preview and the art looks great.

----------


## vartox

> Hmmm...has Hal "Hands" Jordan ever just punched Atrocitus in the mouth?


I think he did in GLTAS!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> So apparently Green Lanterns 50 takes place after Hal Jordan and the GLC 50. Which is very interetsing. I hope there isn't any spoilers for the climax of the Hal Jordan series. 
> 
> DC has had enough of those already lol. 
> 
> Also it looks like it won't just be Hal who is jumping in with Baz and Jessica Cruz but Kyle , John Stewart, Guy and kilowag  as well. Man its going to be crowded. 
> 
> So is GLs  going to be the direct continuation of Hal Jordan and the GLC and where all the GL stuff happens now?
> 
> Still very tempted to pick this up. Especially  with Jurgens. I guess it's basically the Green Lantern Corps book now. Makes sense. Green lanterns=GLC. 
> ...


This feels kinda like downsizing.  So instead of 2 books with 6 lanterns, we're getting 1 book with 6 lanterns?  Well... maybe Jurgens will pull it off.  Honestly, it's not that far off from a Justice League title where you have to manage a whole cast.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It's a facepalm, there's a well-known meme of Picard doing it. He's even done a two handed facepalm.


Well, at least one thing is clear.  Picard shot first.

----------


## Johnny

I'm really not interested in the Green Lanterns book. At all.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Even for Hal?

----------


## Johnny

> Even for Hal?


Nope. He hasn't exactly been written well in that book so far, regardless of who's been writing. If they want to keep treating the character like dirt, that's fine, just not with me no board.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Frontier

> 


Ah! Cool  :Cool: .



> Also it looks like it won't just be Hal who is jumping in with Baz and Jessica Cruz but Kyle , John Stewart, Guy and kilowag  as well. Man its going to be crowded.


I guess we've finally reached the point where every Earth GL is stuck in one book (although John is also in _Justice League_ now). 



> I think he did in GLTAS!


He got a few good hits on Atrocitus there.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> Wow. That is awesome.  Where is it from?


DC Universe Online

----------


## vartox

> I guess we've finally reached the point where every Earth GL is stuck in one book (although John is also in Justice League now).


Hopefully that won't be the case for long  :Stick Out Tongue:  it looks like once Morrison GL becomes a reality we'll have Hal in that, John in JL, Jessica in JLO, then maybe GLs with Guy, Kyle, Simon?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Hal talking to barry about his murder trial in the 80's. Nice how DC really made these guys good friends throughout the decades.



RCO012_1469647752.jpg

----------


## SebastianS

I am not sure this will be the status quo going forward, but the latest issue of Green Lanterns shows Hal is missing, Kyle is on Earth with Simon and Jessica, and John and Guy are in space.

----------


## berserkerclaw

it may just be unless a relaunch happens with Corps ending Green Lantenrs is the only GL book now

----------


## SebastianS

I wouldn't be surprised if the new threat is Parallax, Appa Ali Apsa, or Sinestro. Who else can have such a massive control over the Central Battery and the power rings?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think he did in GLTAS!


Okay, I think that was the most I've seen those two interact, outside the Atrocitus' first appearance, and Secret Origins arc (IIRC).

I did appreciate the animosity between Sinestro & Atrocitus in the books.

I want to see more Atrocitus vs. Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal talking to barry about his murder trial in the 80's. Nice how DC really made these guys good friends throughout the decades.
> 
> 
> 
> RCO012_1469647752.jpg


Oh, crap!!!

That scene was depicted by two legendary artists!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I love this cover!!!

Would this be considered Hal & Pals....the Earth edition?



I miss the Pre-Crisis camaraderie, even Bruce had a chill mode, back then.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Part of what makes Hal a compelling character is his various relationships, imo.

Writers can cover so much character beats between the space wars.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I am not sure this will be the status quo going forward, but the latest issue of Green Lanterns shows Hal is missing, Kyle is on Earth with Simon and Jessica, and John and Guy are in space.


So no Hal? No buy!

----------


## Johnny

> So no Hal? No buy!


It is interesting how they choose to exclude Hal in the 50th issue of a Green Lantern title.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Part of what makes Hal a compelling character is his various relationships, imo.
> 
> Writers can cover so much character beats between the space wars.


I would LOVE to see Wally and Hal interact more. And it to totally makes sense. 




> So no Hal? No buy!


I think it's just for this issue. Hal is on the cover for the next few issues and in the solicitations as well I beleive.

----------


## Frontier

> Okay, I think that was the most I've seen those two interact, outside the Atrocitus' first appearance, and Secret Origins arc (IIRC).
> 
> I did appreciate the animosity between Sinestro & Atrocitus in the books.
> 
> I want to see more Atrocitus vs. Hal.


Hal and Atrocitus were stuck together along with the other New Guardians for some of the post-_Blackest Nigh_t run. 

I'm reminded specifically of the Butcher arc.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I would LOVE to see Wally and Hal interact more. And it to totally makes sense.


Hal has been a pretty cool cool uncle to Wally (and Roy).

It's pretty funny, considering that Hal never had a side-kick.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal and Atrocitus were stuck together along with the other New Guardians for some of the post-_Blackest Nigh_t run. 
> 
> I'm reminded specifically of the Butcher arc.


True, indeed...but that was a few years ago.

I don't think Atrocitus should solely be Guy's enemy.

I don't know his current status quo, but I actually like that so many key characters have bad history with Atrocitus.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Hal has been a pretty cool cool uncle to Wally (and Roy).
> 
> It's pretty funny, considering that Hal never had a side-kick.


For all of Barry and Hal's interactions I don't really remember Wally in the mix except for when Wally became Kid Lantern which was pretty cool.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

So hopefully we will get that announcement about Hal's future in the next few weeks according to this.


RCO043.jpg

----------


## Johnny

"Top-secret". lol

----------


## HAN9000

I don’t like the feel that we wait and wait and get nothing. :Frown:  I still remember when the rebirth relaunch happened, Green Lantern v5 had ended, we had to wait for more than one month for HJGLC coming out because it was settled on the second month. By that time, the influence of the relaunch had faded, and we still didn’t get the ‘rebirth’ we wanted.

----------


## Johnny

And the so-called "surprise" isn't even that exciting. I honestly don't care much if Grant Morrison may or may no be writing Green Lantern. That doesn't excite me, it can go either way with  a writer like him. The fact that they make me wait so long for a book with a writer that I'm not a fan of makes the situation even funnier. Liam Sharp potentially being the artist is the only thing that sounds intriguing to me.

----------


## liwanag

> So hopefully we will get that announcement about Hal's future in the next few weeks according to this.
> 
> 
> RCO043.jpg


why does it have to be top secret?

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> For all of Barry and Hal's interactions I don't really remember Wally in the mix except for when Wally became Kid Lantern which was pretty cool.


I'm thinking the Kid Lantern thing, plus the time Hal (as the Spectre) restored Wally's secret ID following tragedy.

A lot of folks would flex god-level power for self-indulgence (looking at Sinestro), overly punish evildoers (looking at Batman), etc. 

Hal would just use such power to help his friends and family.

No big boxing gloves, just a helping hand.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I forgot his name, but a trusted poster here did say fans of Hal Jordan would be very happy with the writer coming on board.

I'm not even worried. The crap from the 1990's will not happen again.

DC knows the right creative team can easily make Hal a top seller again.

----------


## liwanag

> I forgot his name, but a trusted poster here did say fans of Hal Jordan would be very happy with the writer coming on board.
> 
> I'm not even worried. The crap from the 1990's will not happen again.
> 
> DC knows the right creative team can easily make Hal a top seller again.


hopefully not.

what annoys me though is hal (and his supporting cast and rogues) getting sidelined a lot.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> hopefully not.
> 
> what annoys me though is hal (and his supporting cast and rogues) getting sidelined a lot.


If it is Morrison coming on board I wouldn't expect Hal's regular supporting cast or rogues coming back. 

From what I've read of his stuff he either likes to make up his own stuff or drastically change the characters to fit his own version.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

@Anthony Shaw.

I found a Hal and Wally moment.  :Smile: 


684512643.jpg

----------


## Frontier

> @Anthony Shaw.
> 
> I found a Hal and Wally moment. 
> 
> 
> 684512643.jpg


I started reading the second volume of Waid's run and right away the first story is a Hal and Wally team-up that pits them against Hammond and Gorilla Grodd. 

Cool stuff  :Cool: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I started reading the second volume of Waid's run and right away the first story is a Hal and Wally team-up that pits them against Hammond and Gorilla Grodd. 
> 
> Cool stuff .


Oh, that's right. I totally forgot about that story, crossover. I read the Flash part many years ago when I first read Wally's series and I haven't gotten up to the GL part yet.(Up to GL 208 now)

Should be plenty of Wally and Hall moments there.

Is this your first time reading those Flash comics?

----------


## Frontier

> Oh, that's right. I totally forgot about that story, crossover. I read the Flash part many years ago when I first read Wally's series and I haven't gotten up to the GL part yet.(Up to GL 208 now)
> 
> Should be plenty of Wally and Hall moments there.
> 
> Is this your first time reading those Flash comics?


Yep. I'm working my way through the Johns and Waid runs  :Smile: .

They also have the Green Lantern tie-ins to the "Return of Barry Allen" story, which was cool. Funnily enough, I think there was a Darkstar in that story as well.

----------


## liwanag

waiting for the day that hal will get back to earth and join the justice league again

----------


## Johnny

The former could happen relatively sooner than the latter.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Yep. I'm working my way through the Johns and Waid runs .
> 
> They also have the Green Lantern tie-ins to the "Return of Barry Allen" story, which was cool. Funnily enough, I think there was a Darkstar in that story as well.


Nice. Enjoy those Waid stories. They are awesome. Johns stuff is a downgrade but still decent imo.

I didn't even know about those GL tie ins. Cool. Was that in the reguar GL title?

Also a side question. Do you have the most posts on the whole site? Over 31,000 posts is impressive. Lol.

----------


## Jekyll

> waiting for the day that hal will get back to earth and join the justice league again


Many of my favorite DC characters in this photo! Sigh........Ray Palmer it is criminal how DC treats you my friend!

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> @Anthony Shaw.
> 
> I found a Hal and Wally moment. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 67920






> I started reading the second volume of Waid's run and right away the first story is a Hal and Wally team-up that pits them against Hammond and Gorilla Grodd. 
> 
> Cool stuff .


I never read the Justice League Europe run. Hal & Wally were teammates in that book.



Sadly, the book was written by that person should not be named.

DC needs a Crisis event to erase certain creators from writing books.

----------


## Frontier

> waiting for the day that hal will get back to earth and join the justice league again


Classic  :Cool: .



> Nice. Enjoy those Waid stories. They are awesome. Johns stuff is a downgrade but still decent imo.


So far I'd say they're both pretty strong runs in their own way.



> I didn't even know about those GL tie ins. Cool. Was that in the reguar GL title?


I believe so. 



> Also a side question. Do you have the most posts on the whole site? Over 31,000 posts is impressive. Lol.


I honestly don't really keep track of it, but that would be pretty cool if I did XD. 



> I never read the Justice League Europe run. Hal & Wally were teammates in that book.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the book was written by that person should not be named.
> 
> DC needs a Crisis event to erase certain creators from writing books.


Yeah, wasn't Hal the leader of this team?

----------


## HAN9000

> I never read the Justice League Europe run. Hal & Wally were teammates in that book.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the book was written by that person should not be named.
> 
> DC needs a Crisis event to erase certain creators from writing books.


I actually enjoyed the JLE/JLI run… IMO Hal got much better portrayal in this book than GL v3.

----------


## HAN9000

> Yeah, wasn't Hal the leader of this team?


Yeah… that’s why I always say Venditti’s “Hal is not a good leader” is bullshit.
He has proved himself a good leader long before.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## liwanag

> Yeah… that’s why I always say Venditti’s “Hal is not a good leader” is bullshit.
> He has proved himself a good leader long before.


i would have loved it if hal was part of the no justice event. maybe leading a 5th justice league team.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Yeah… that’s why I always say Venditti’s “Hal is not a good leader” is bullshit.
> He has proved himself a good leader long before.


Venditti's handling of Hal during his tenure as leader made me drop GL for the first time since Hal's rebirth.  I do think that it was interesting to show that Hal is much better as a field commander than a behind-the-lines general, but he just made Hal look inept.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I think John Stewart is more appropriate as leader than Hal, but I think Hal makes a pretty unbeatable point man for any army. Nobody motivates a band of heroes already predisposed to acts of bravery than one of the single most fearless mo-fo's in comics.  :Wink:

----------


## liwanag

> Venditti's handling of Hal during his tenure as leader made me drop GL for the first time since Hal's rebirth.  I do think that it was interesting to show that Hal is much better as a field commander than a behind-the-lines general, but he just made Hal look inept.


and justice league war didn't help either.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> and justice league war didn't help either.


That movie was so bad. Especially when it came to Hal. I can't believe Johns, of all people, wrote Hal that way. 

I just tell myself that that was Didio and Lee who were really behind that.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Maybe one day Arisia will get her time in the spotlight again  :Frown: .

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

I've just read the best GL story ever.

It's new years eve and Guy wants to party but the other GL's say no they have to be on duty. sO Guy spikes their drinks and gets them all stone cold drunk and hilarity ensues. This includes Hal, Arisia, Katma Tui, Kilowog, Ch'p, Salaak and John Stewart. It's awesome. Guy you rascal.

Steve Englehart is a genius.


RCO007_1469647164.jpg

----------


## Frontier

> I've just read the best GL story ever.
> 
> It's new years eve and Guy wants to party but the other GL's say no they have to be on duty. sO Guy spikes their drinks and gets them all stone cold drunk and hilarity ensues. This includes Hal, Arisia, Katma Tui, Kilowog, Ch'p, Salaak and John Stewart. It's awesome. Guy you rascal.
> 
> Steve Englehart is a genius.
> 
> 
> RCO007_1469647164.jpg


Oh man, I remember reading about this issue. 

It looks hilarious  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Oh man, I remember reading about this issue. 
> 
> It looks hilarious .


You should definitely check it out. It's a stand alone so no need for reading the others really. Issue#211. It was awesome.

And the ending was the best.


RCO022_1469647164.jpg

Hal you don't know how wrong you are. Bwa-ha-ha.

----------


## j9ac9k

That gave me flashbacks to when Guy would always refer to himself as "the One True Green Lantern."

----------


## liwanag



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


Nice. Is that from Bryan Hitches JLA?

I'm actually about to reread that whole series. Really liked it.

----------


## Frontier

> 


A beard is better then the 5 O'Clock shadow of the Renegade era  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> A beard is better then the 5 O'Clock shadow of the Renegade era .


Or the long hair Fabio look. Lol.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I've just read the best GL story ever.
> 
> It's new years eve and Guy wants to party but the other GL's say no they have to be on duty. sO Guy spikes their drinks and gets them all stone cold drunk and hilarity ensues. This includes Hal, Arisia, Katma Tui, Kilowog, Ch'p, Salaak and John Stewart. It's awesome. Guy you rascal.
> 
> Steve Englehart is a genius.
> 
> 
> RCO007_1469647164.jpg


This is the one where Hal and Arisia stone cold screw (heavily implied off panel of course)

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

https://www.cbr.com/preview-hal-jord...tern-corps-48/ 

Here is the previews for HJ/GLC 48.  Looking good. :Wink:

----------


## Frontier

> https://www.cbr.com/preview-hal-jord...tern-corps-48/ 
> 
> Here is the previews for HJ/GLC 48.  Looking good.


Oh, Hammond  :Stick Out Tongue: .

(Was Arkillo completely nude in that last one?).

----------


## AMAZINGTFL

> Oh, Hammond .
> 
> (Was Arkillo completely nude in that last one?).


I believe he is.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HAN9000

> I think John Stewart is more appropriate as leader than Hal, but I think Hal makes a pretty unbeatable point man for any army. Nobody motivates a band of heroes already predisposed to acts of bravery than one of the single most fearless mo-fo's in comics.


I disagree. John never led any team or organization before then he suddenly became the perfect leader? He was immature, full of rage when he was created. That so-called thoughtfulness of him they described just came out of nowhere. Remember, he is the Corps leader only because Venditti is Johns fan.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I disagree. John never led any team or organization before then he suddenly became the perfect leader? He was immature, full of rage when he was created. That so-called thoughtfulness of him they described just came out of nowhere. Remember, he is the Corps leader only because Venditti is John’s fan.


John ditched the "angry black man" routine a long time ago - he was always level-headed when he was with Kat, he showed leadership characteristics during "Mosaic" and after they decided to go with John's marine background to emulate the cartoon, he's been shown to have a military mind.  So, I wouldn't say his leadership abilities came "out of nowhere."

----------


## liwanag

> https://www.cbr.com/preview-hal-jord...tern-corps-48/ 
> 
> Here is the previews for HJ/GLC 48.  Looking good.


issue 48 looks good. 

hammond just became cool in my book.

can't believe zod and orion would work well in a team. in the same team at least.

----------


## HAN9000

> John ditched the "angry black man" routine a long time ago - he was always level-headed when he was with Kat, he showed leadership characteristics during "Mosaic" and after they decided to go with John's marine background to emulate the cartoon, he's been shown to have a military mind.  So, I wouldn't say his leadership abilities came "out of nowhere."


Being a marine does not equalize being a leader. Being a weird space Messiah in a weird story doesn’t either. He is leading a Corps with many members with way more experience and leadership qualities.

----------


## HAN9000

I’ve been learning Japanese these days. I can’t resist but… Does anyone know that “Hal” has the same pronunciation with “the spring season” in Japanese? That’s a beautiful coincidence.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Being a marine does not equalize being a leader. Being a weird space Messiah in a weird story doesn’t either. He is leading a Corps with many members with way more experience and leadership qualities.


No, it's not "equal" but taking marine training plus space messiah, all I said was that his leadership abilities didn't "come out of nowhere" which was the point I was debating.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> I disagree. John never led any team or organization before then he suddenly became the perfect leader? He was immature, full of rage when he was created. That so-called thoughtfulness of him they described just came out of nowhere. Remember, he is the Corps leader only because Venditti is John’s fan.


Sounds like you only read Cosmic Odyssey and not the stories with John as a lantern for the first time.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

I think Hal knows how to lead better than most but I think he definitely prefers to do things by himself.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I think Hal knows how to lead better than most but I think he definitely prefers to do things by himself.


I agree with this.

----------


## jbmasta

> https://www.cbr.com/preview-hal-jord...tern-corps-48/ 
> 
> Here is the previews for HJ/GLC 48.  Looking good.


Zod in swim trunks makes for a hilarious image, as is Arkillo in a party hat. Bet Rafa had fun with that page. I'd buy it as a print. I'd buy an issue where it's just the Earth Lanterns hanging out. Sometimes characters need to have the kind of experiences their heroics allow people to have to be better people.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I disagree. John never led any team or organization before then he suddenly became the perfect leader? He was immature, full of rage when he was created. That so-called thoughtfulness of him they described just came out of nowhere. Remember, he is the Corps leader only because Venditti is John’s fan.


I am not talking about young John, I am talking about post-Mosaic John, who was leader of the Darkstars, then leader of the Honor Guard, all of which took place before Venditti  :Wink:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I agree with this.


I think Hal loves showing off in front of his friends  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## AimToTheStar

> I think Hal loves showing off in front of his friends


I think Hal doesn't want his friends near danger he faces.

----------


## HAN9000

> I am not talking about young John, I am talking about post-Mosaic John, who was leader of the Darkstars, then leader of the Honor Guard, all of which took place before Venditti


If you think that short period end up him being paralyzed counts as a successful case.  :Smile: 
Does the Honor Guard of Green Lantern Crops has a leader? They work flexibly.

----------


## jbmasta

> 


You're copying this off what Jayson Hodge posted on the Blog of Oa Facebook group.

----------


## HAN9000

> No, it's not "equal" but taking marine training plus space messiah, all I said was that his leadership abilities didn't "come out of nowhere" which was the point I was debating.


You’re right about that. 
My point was my last sentence, there are many GLs more experienced and with more leadership qualities than him. He became the leader because Venditti wanted that. Venditti has said many times that he wanted John to be the Corps leader from the first day he took over the Green Lantern title. Also he purposely made Hal a bad leader to make John look good. So, I can’t recognize the opinion that John is more appropriate as a leader than Hal. That’s just Venditti damaging one character to promote another. He’s been doing that, and persuading readers with that kind of statement to justify his deed.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> If you think that short period end up him being paralyzed counts as a successful case. 
> Does the Honor Guard of Green Lantern Crops has a leader? They work flexibly.


You said John didn't have any leadership experience prior to Vendetti. He was leader of the Darkstars. That's experience. It's irrelevant that he got paralyzed because DC editorial didn't know what to do with him until the Justice League cartoon showed them how cool he is. He was their leader, then he got military experience added on top of that.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

For me Hal as a leader only works if it's unofficial. 

Like in pre crisis Hal became a "leader" not through an official announcement or appointed position but the other GLs just automatically followed him because they all respected him and considered him the greatest  GL based on his actions and history. But he wasn't an official leader and that's good because I don't think that fits Hals personality at all.

Like what Venditti did in new 52. Making Hal the official leader didn't really work and felt weird for Hal to me.

But making the other GLS follow Hal out of respect and admiration making Hal the unofficial leader I think works very well.

Kinda like Superman . No one needs to proclaim him leader . Everyone wants to follow him just for who he is.

As far as John Stewart I'm still reading about him so I don't know enough to form an opinion on him yet. He has turned into a more level headed guy from a loud mouthed, rebellious attitude  guy. By Engle hart's run at least.

----------


## Johnny

> You're copying this off what Jayson Hodge posted on the Blog of Oa Facebook group.


Indeed. I don't join groups on FB but I check that one out every now and then.

----------


## j9ac9k

> My point was my last sentence, there are many GLs more experienced and with more leadership qualities than him.


"Many?"  John served in the military, lead the Darkstars, presided over a patchwork world of different alien races and is a veteran GL.  Who are all these GLs with more experience and leadership qualities?

As I said before, I hated how Venditti handled Hal as the leader of the GLC, but to me John was a good choice and made sense.  He's definitely pumping John up with a near-Batman like ability to plan and strategize, but it doesn't seem that far afield from what we know of John, imo so I'm okay with it.  Better to build up characters than tear them down.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> https://www.cbr.com/preview-hal-jord...tern-corps-48/ 
> 
> Here is the previews for HJ/GLC 48.  Looking good.





> issue 48 looks good. 
> 
> hammond just became cool in my book.
> 
> can't believe zod and orion would work well in a team. in the same team at least.



A non-GL story featuring Zod & Orion would be crazy. They might as well throw in Lobo. That's a whole lot of testosterone.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I think Hal knows how to lead better than most but I think he definitely prefers to do things by himself.





> I agree with this.





> I think Hal loves showing off in front of his friends





> I think Hal doesn't want his friends near danger he faces.


Hal is simple, yet complicated.

These quotes also detail why he works well as a pilot.

These qualities also show why Hal is American version of a Shōnen Jump hero, imo.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> You said John didn't have any leadership experience prior to Vendetti. He was leader of the Darkstars. That's experience. It's irrelevant that he got paralyzed because *DC editorial didn't know what to do with* him until the Justice League cartoon showed them how cool he is. He was their leader, then he got military experience added on top of that.


DC ran out of ideals for John, Guy, & Hal during the 1990's. All three took it in the shorts, in one way or another, during that decade.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Hal is simple, yet complicated.
> 
> These quotes also detail why he works well as a pilot.
> 
> These qualities also show why Hal is American version of a Shōnen Jump hero, imo.


If Hal ever makes it back to earth, should he be a test pilot again?  Johns had him in the Air-Force, but outside of that, are there jobs for pilots?  It'd be funny if he had to take a job flying commercial flights for awhile.  Or he could test pilot for some billionaire trying to pioneer commercial space flights... air shows...?  Maybe he could get into racing planes - that's a thing...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> If Hal ever makes it back to earth, should he be a test pilot again?  Johns had him in the Air-Force, but outside of that, are there jobs for pilots?  It'd be funny if he had to take a job flying commercial flights for awhile.  Or he could test pilot for some billionaire trying to pioneer commercial space flights... air shows...?  Maybe he could get into racing planes - that's a thing...


I always thought Hal should work for Bruce.

I'm sure Wayne Enterprises has a subsidiary company in the aerospace industry on the west coast.

I always found it weird that you have these rich superheroes who don't hire teammates to work for them.

Perhaps Hal & Tom could work as mechanics.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I always thought Hal should work for Bruce.


Maybe back when they were buddies, that might have been okay, but the Hal/Bruce dynamic the way it is now...?  Might make for some awkward JLA meetings  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Maybe back when they were buddies, that might have been okay, but the Hal/Bruce dynamic the way it is now...?  Might make for some awkward JLA meetings


Which was a big blunder on the writers.

The dichotomy between Hal & Bruce should always be a philosophical one (courage/light & fear/darkness). That, and the social class differences should be the only things separating those two.

Bruce would be the one to understand Hal's frustrations with the Guardians over the years.

Hal, as a fearless and honest space cop would understand Bruce's desire to rid Gotham of crime & corruption better than most.

This relationship should be way more dynamic (no pun intended) than the 1-dimensional dumb cop/bad cop drama fans have suffered across various forms of media.

I still hope Rebirth reestablishes all the old school friendships before it is all said & done.

For me, the most entertaining toxic rivalries within the JL are Batman & Guy Gardner, and Hawkman & Green Arrow.

----------


## Frontier

> If Hal ever makes it back to earth, should he be a test pilot again?  Johns had him in the Air-Force, but outside of that, are there jobs for pilots?  It'd be funny if he had to take a job flying commercial flights for awhile.  Or he could test pilot for some billionaire trying to pioneer commercial space flights... air shows...?  Maybe he could get into racing planes - that's a thing...


I think "ever makes it back to Earth" is the main thing honestly, because we'd need DC to leave Hal on Earth for more then three issues before we start thinking about what his day job should be again.

----------


## liwanag

remember when hal started his own charter flight company. it was just turbo prop plane and he had carol a his partner.

i would be down if that happened again, but this time on a much larger scale. hal with his own airline, tom managing for him. he would still have time for his green lantern duties.

----------


## HAN9000

> "Many?"  John served in the military, lead the Darkstars, presided over a patchwork world of different alien races and is a veteran GL.  Who are all these GLs with more experience and leadership qualities?
> 
> As I said before, I hated how Venditti handled Hal as the leader of the GLC, but to me John was a good choice and made sense.  He's definitely pumping John up with a near-Batman like ability to plan and strategize, but it doesn't seem that far afield from what we know of John, imo so I'm okay with it. Better to build up characters than tear them down .


Seriously? Kilowog was their trainer. Salaak was the high commander during the Guardians era. Iolande is a Queen. 
I agree with that “better to build up characters than tear them down”. Shame that Venditti building up a character by tearing down another. That’s what I’m talking about. I don’t understand why you didn’t quote all my words and trying to evade that.

----------


## HAN9000

> For me Hal as a leader only works if it's unofficial. 
> 
> Like in pre crisis Hal became a "leader" not through an official announcement or appointed position but the other GLs just automatically followed him because they all respected him and considered him the greatest  GL based on his actions and history. But he wasn't an official leader and that's good because I don't think that fits Hals personality at all.
> 
> Like what Venditti did in new 52. Making Hal the official leader didn't really work and felt weird for Hal to me.
> 
> But making the other GLS follow Hal out of respect and admiration making Hal the unofficial leader I think works very well.
> 
> Kinda like Superman . No one needs to proclaim him leader . Everyone wants to follow him just for who he is.
> ...


Making Hal the official leader didn't really work because the writer purposely screwed it up, so that he could let Hal give up the position and give it another character like hes always wanted.
I agree with the rest.
Paul Dini once said Superman is the best leader because he doesnt necessarily lead, alow others to come to the fore. I think thats a perfect conclusion.

----------


## HAN9000

> I always thought Hal should work for Bruce.
> 
> I'm sure Wayne Enterprises has a subsidiary company in the aerospace industry on the west coast.
> 
> I always found it weird that you have these rich superheroes who don't hire teammates to work for them.
> 
> Perhaps Hal & Tom could work as mechanics.


I’m not sure Hal works in Wayne Enterprises is a good idea but I think I’ve seen once Patch Zircher posted on Twitter that Hal training Bruce how to pilot a plane could be an interesting story.  :Smile:

----------


## j9ac9k

> Seriously? Kilowog was their trainer. Salaak was the high commander during the Guardians era. Iolande is a Queen. 
> I agree with that better to build up characters than tear them down. Shame that Venditti building up a character by tearing down another. Thats what Im talking about. I dont understand why you didnt quote all my words and trying to evade that.


You're so quick to dismiss John's military qualifications, I can just as easily say that Kilowog being a drill instructor doesn't mean he can be commander in chief. And Salaak was logistics- a glorified assistant. I have no idea how's Iolande was when she was queen so I'll admit ignorance on that.   

And I'm not evading anything.  I already spoke about Venditti's handling of Hal vs. John. His crappy job at the former doesn't negate how he's handling the latter now... not or me anyway. 

But anyway,  we can certainly debate this on John's thread if you want.  I'd rather get back to Hal...

----------


## HAN9000

> You're so quick to dismiss John's military qualifications, I can just as easily say that Kilowog being a drill instructor doesn't mean he can be commander in chief. And Salaak was logistics- a glorified assistant. I have no idea how's Iolande was when she was queen so I'll admit ignorance on that.   
> 
> And I'm not evading anything.  I already spoke about Venditti's handling of Hal vs. John. His crappy job at the former doesn't negate how he's handling the latter now... not or me anyway. 
> 
> But anyway,  we can certainly debate this on John's thread if you want.  I'd rather get back to Hal...


Then we can agree to disagree.  :Smile:  You think John is the perfect choice while I dont.
Vendittis crappy job at Hal is associated with how hes handled John. His original plan was to make Hal a bad leader, let him take the blame and go renegade, then John became the leader to hunt him down or something with the Corps. If Venditti chose to write the Green Lantern Corps book at first to build up how John could be a good leader, that was the right thing to do for a writer. But he didnt, he was just doing sabotage to the main character of his book to promote his fav. 
Id rather go back to Hal too. Really have no interest in him if not someone compared him with Hal.

----------


## HAN9000

> You said John didn't have any leadership experience prior to Vendetti. He was leader of the Darkstars. That's experience. It's irrelevant that he got paralyzed because DC editorial didn't know what to do with him until the Justice League cartoon showed them how cool he is. He was their leader, then he got military experience added on top of that.


OK, my apologies for that “never” I said.
But don’t you think what you said is a self-contradiction? He was the leader of Darkstars while DC didn’t know what to do with him. Obviously that was not a good idea or he would have remained that way.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> DC ran out of ideals for John, Guy, & Hal during the 1990's. All three took it in the shorts, in one way or another, during that decade.


Agreed. Vuldarian Guy, and Parallax, past Hal, Spectre Hal was not a particularly smart series of creative decisions

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> OK, my apologies for that “never” I said.
> But don’t you think what you said is a self-contradiction? He was the leader of Darkstars while DC didn’t know what to do with him. Obviously that was not a good idea or he would have remained that way.


It's not a contradiction to say that John had leadership experience, but that status quo was removed from home by editoral. They are two separate things. Besides, John's leadership ability wasn't the reason for him getting paralyzed. Despite the Controllers, John was always depicted as a strong leader, as he was to Mosaic community before that. 

I am sorry, but the facts do not support your assertion that John Stewart becoming leader of the GLCorps came out of nowhere. Hell, John was even leading Englehart's Earth-based GLCorps by the end of the book.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Agreed. Vuldarian Guy, and Parallax, past Hal, Spectre Hal was not a particularly smart series of creative decisions


It is a perfectly rational thing to do if you are out of story ideas and want to get attention - destroy the chaaracter!

----------


## jbmasta

> Agreed. Vuldarian Guy, and Parallax, past Hal, Spectre Hal was not a particularly smart series of creative decisions


The last time Guy's Vuldarian inheritance was mentioned was when the First Lantern rifled through his past looking for a weak point. Before then, Rebirth right at the start of the Geoff Johns era.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Johnny

I've been enjoying Hal's cameos in Bendis' run but I hope he stops with "The Guardians wanted me to do this, the Guardians wanted me to do that". Bendis seems to like classic by-the-book Hal Jordan better than modern-day trust-your-gut Hal Jordan.

https://desu-usergeneratedcontent.xy...1292267372.jpg

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I've been enjoying Hal's cameos in Bendis' run but I hope he stops with "The Guardians wanted me to do this, the Guardians wanted me to do that". Bendis seems to like classic by-the-book Hal Jordan better than modern-day trust-your-gut Hal Jordan.
> 
> https://desu-usergeneratedcontent.xy...1292267372.jpg



yeah - that doesn't seem like a Hal Jordan line.  Its not like the Gaurdians either... they don't micromanage Jordan with mundane tasks.  They would more likely summon him and say they perceive a possible threat and request an investigation and report. etc.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> remember when hal started his own charter flight company. it was just turbo prop plane and he had carol a his partner.
> 
> i would be down if that happened again, but this time on a much larger scale. hal with his own airline, tom managing for him. he would still have time for his green lantern duties.


I would be cool with that. The only thing that worries me is having Carol as a partner. I fear that writers would eventually have Carol do all the heavy lifting while Hal is off saving the world, only to chew his ear out as opposed to a hero's welcome.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Agreed. Vuldarian Guy, and Parallax, past Hal, Spectre Hal was not a particularly smart series of creative decisions


Don't forget Darkstar John, and later wheelchair John, lol.

All those 90's creative moves crashed and burned.

GL Rebirth 2005 was a blessing.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


I wish we could have gotten another solo Hal & Guy story. Those two alphas can be pretty entertaining, under the right circumstances.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I've been enjoying Hal's cameos in Bendis' run but I hope he stops with "The Guardians wanted me to do this, the Guardians wanted me to do that". Bendis seems to like classic by-the-book Hal Jordan better than modern-day trust-your-gut Hal Jordan.
> 
> https://desu-usergeneratedcontent.xy...1292267372.jpg


Should we call this version....Denny-Hal...after Denny O'Neal?

How about Denny-Lax?

I better quit while I'm ahead.

----------


## Frontier

> I've been enjoying Hal's cameos in Bendis' run but I hope he stops with "The Guardians wanted me to do this, the Guardians wanted me to do that". Bendis seems to like classic by-the-book Hal Jordan better than modern-day trust-your-gut Hal Jordan.
> 
> https://desu-usergeneratedcontent.xy...1292267372.jpg


It's kind of interesting to think at this point which Earth GL would probably defer the quickest to the Guardians given how often the Earth GL's have balked or disregarded what the Guardians tell them to do. 

I guess probably the "new kids" (Jessica and Simon).

----------


## mrbrklyn

> It's kind of interesting to think at this point which Earth GL would probably defer the quickest to the Guardians given how often the Earth GL's have balked or disregarded what the Guardians tell them to do. 
> 
> I guess probably the "new kids" (Jessica and Simon).


send the squirel

----------


## jbmasta

> It's kind of interesting to think at this point which Earth GL would probably defer the quickest to the Guardians given how often the Earth GL's have balked or disregarded what the Guardians tell them to do. 
> 
> I guess probably the "new kids" (Jessica and Simon).


If it's the new set of Guardians, probably Kyle. He's got more of a thing with Ganthet and Sayd, and traveled with the Templar Guardians. Kyle's also had enough power a couple of times (Ion and the Life Equation) to be on a god-like level and had to make tough decisions about his interests vs the best interests of the universe.

----------


## HAN9000

> It's not a contradiction to say that John had leadership experience, but that status quo was removed from home by editoral. They are two separate things. Besides, John's leadership ability wasn't the reason for him getting paralyzed. Despite the Controllers, John was always depicted as a strong leader, as he was to Mosaic community before that. 
> 
> I am sorry, but the facts do not support your assertion that John Stewart becoming leader of the GLCorps came out of nowhere. Hell, John was even leading Englehart's Earth-based GLCorps by the end of the book.


LOL. I have a question. If John is such a brilliant leader like you said, better than Hal, why he wasnt nominated as the Corps leader right after the Guardians were gone? Why did Venditti have to bother letting Hal be the leader while defaming him first?

----------


## HAN9000

> I've been enjoying Hal's cameos in Bendis' run but I hope he stops with "The Guardians wanted me to do this, the Guardians wanted me to do that". Bendis seems to like classic by-the-book Hal Jordan better than modern-day trust-your-gut Hal Jordan.
> 
> https://desu-usergeneratedcontent.xy...1292267372.jpg


I feel that he wrote Hal a little bit like Tony Stark It could be just my misconception.

----------


## jbmasta

> LOL. I have a question. If John is such a brilliant leader like you said, better than Hal, why he wasn’t nominated as the Corps leader right after the Guardians were gone? Why did Venditti have to bother letting Hal be the leader while defaming him first?


The Templar Guardians were fresh out of their chamber and not very up to date or experienced with the current Corps roster in general. They could have seen Hal's role in the final battle against the First Lantern and decided on that to promote Hal. John had just been tried and convicted for murder, even if it was a frame up by the previous Guardians to get him out of the way for the Third Army. The Templar Guardians were relatively naive (their absence from Corps operations was because they were doing a tour of the cosmos with Kyle to keep them out of trouble), and both they and the Corps were forced to pay for the sins of the Guardians of the Universe (the Durlans, the Psions etc).

John became leader after he led the Corps in the absence of any other willing leader, and led them through the events of Lost Army and Edge of Oblivion. He'd demonstrated his ability to lead, which was why he was the de facto leader once the Corps returned to normal space.

----------


## HAN9000

> The Templar Guardians were fresh out of their chamber and not very up to date or experienced with the current Corps roster in general. They could have seen Hal's role in the final battle against the First Lantern and decided on that to promote Hal. John had just been tried and convicted for murder, even if it was a frame up by the previous Guardians to get him out of the way for the Third Army. The Templar Guardians were relatively naive (their absence from Corps operations was because they were doing a tour of the cosmos with Kyle to keep them out of trouble), and both they and the Corps were forced to pay for the sins of the Guardians of the Universe (the Durlans, the Psions etc).
> 
> John became leader after he led the Corps in the absence of any other willing leader, and led them through the events of Lost Army and Edge of Oblivion. He'd demonstrated his ability to lead, which was why he was the de facto leader once the Corps returned to normal space.


So you think if John didn’t kill his colleague he would have been the leader since the Guardians were gone, and Hal was just the Templar Guardians’ naive choice? … Thank you for giving me a laugh. I don’t have much to say then. Venditti did a good job defaming Hal.
BTW, John was just the leading character of Lost Army, not the actual leader of the Corps, and he wasn’t even that in Edge of Oblivion, it was Guy.

----------


## jbmasta

> So you think if John didn’t kill his colleague he would have been the leader since the Guardians were gone, and Hal was just the Templar Guardians’ naive choice? … Thank you for giving me a laugh. I don’t have much to say then. Venditti did a good job defaming Hal.
> BTW, John was just the leading character of Lost Army, not the actual leader of the Corps, and he wasn’t even that in Edge of Oblivion, it was Guy.


I’m saying as far as character references go, being convicted for murder doesn’t help. The Templar Guardians had no experience in the kinds of politics or skills needed to run the Corps (they left that to the Guardians of the Universe) and weren’t in the best position to judge who could best lead the Corps. Hal had a major role in the fight against the First Lantern and almost immediately after the Sinestro Corps, while John didn’t have as flashy a role. Any issues with the writing aside, it is possible to read logic in the decision to have Hal lead the Corps.

----------


## mrbrklyn



----------


## liwanag

don't know where this is from, but if only hal made a construct much earlier, there would have been less collateral damage.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


Thanks for reminding me of Carol again I miss her so much(especially with Hal).

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> 


Kudos to you if you own this issue.

----------


## liwanag

> Thanks for reminding me of Carol again I miss her so much(especially with Hal).


would really be cool if dan jurgens had plans for sapphire...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Carol was packing serious power back then.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> don't know where this is from, but if only hal made a construct much earlier, there would have been less collateral damage.


What the heck did I just watch?

Does Hal....running.....seem weird af?

It is interesting to see two military men go at it.

I actually do think Hal's will is stronger than a Hulk's rage.

----------


## liwanag

> What the heck did I just watch?
> 
> Does Hal....running.....seem weird af?
> 
> It is interesting to see two military men go at it.
> 
> I actually do think Hal's will is stronger than a Hulk's rage.


i was surprised as well. i'm just grateful that hal made a hammer at the end.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> would really be cool if dan jurgens had plans for sapphire...


I'm sort of curious whether or not she'll make a meaningful appearance in #50.  Like Venditti will go out like Johns did.

----------


## liwanag

> I'm sort of curious whether or not she'll make a meaningful appearance in #50.  Like Venditti will go out like Johns did.


at this stage, we'd be lucky if she gets mentioned in a dialogue box.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> at this stage, we'd be lucky if she gets mentioned in a dialogue box.


Yeah, or some fuzzy background silhouette.  People do seem to bug him a lot about her on twitter.  Maybe he does some fan service?  But I think if I read correctly when it was announced, he had planned on going beyond #50 but now he has to cut the stories short to wrap it all up.  So maybe there's not enough room for her in Venditti's plan.

----------


## liwanag

> Yeah, or some fuzzy background silhouette.  People do seem to bug him a lot about her on twitter.  Maybe he does some fan service?  But I think if I read correctly when it was announced, he had planned on going beyond #50 but now he has to cut the stories short to wrap it all up.  So maybe there's not enough room for her in Venditti's plan.


maybe. for some reason i keep on thinking issue 50 is double sized. maybe venditti can still tie up a couple of loose ends in that issue.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> maybe. for some reason i keep on thinking issue 50 is double sized. maybe venditti can still tie up a couple of loose ends in that issue.


Yea, all the issue #50's have been bigger. At 28 pages instead of 20 so Hal Jordan should be that way as well.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> would really be cool if dan jurgens had plans for sapphire...


Man i would kill for that.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> 


Do you guys think Parallax afraid of Hal?

----------


## Frontier

> Do you guys think Parallax afraid of Hal?


I think Parallax is probably afraid of the fact that Hal can probably resist him now.

----------


## phantom1592

> Do you guys think Parallax afraid of Hal?


It shouldn't be. Hal didn't 'beat it' so much as he was rescued... and even if you give Hal the win, it's not like it wasn't beaten before. If anything it should be afraid of the Guardians. They beat it, imprisoned it, and fueld their corps with it for millennium... so they're it's REAL enemy. 

Hal I think would be more of that 'lost love/hate' thing that Spider-man has going on with the Symbiote. He was the one that let Parallax out... they had a LOT of fun together... They broke the corps and tried to restart the multiverse... I think Parallax should miss Hal and keep trying to rejoin with him... but 'fear'? Hal shouldn't be something that Parallax fears. It's joined with others like Kyle and Sinestro… but Hal was first and Special. He had free reign during that time. 

Assuming that it actually 'can' fear something...

----------


## HAN9000

> Im saying as far as character references go, being convicted for murder doesnt help. The Templar Guardians had no experience in the kinds of politics or skills needed to run the Corps (they left that to the Guardians of the Universe) and werent in the best position to judge who could best lead the Corps. Hal had a major role in the fight against the First Lantern and almost immediately after the Sinestro Corps, while John didnt have as flashy a role. Any issues with the writing aside, it is possible to read logic in the decision to have Hal lead the Corps.


So you pretty much confirmed my question. Im astonished you still didnt realize what made you think Hal was not a good choice compared to John.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> LOL. I have a question. If John is such a brilliant leader like you said, better than Hal, why he wasnt nominated as the Corps leader right after the Guardians were gone? Why did Venditti have to bother letting Hal be the leader while defaming him first?


John didn't become leader right after the Guardians' death because Hal has traditionally been the leader and was the Lantern that lead them all during the Blackest Night and against Volthoom. He was not only the logical choice, but the one with the most experience and track record since he is, by far, the Lantern with the most accomplished track record. I can't speak to Vendetti's "defaming" of Hal's leadership since I never read those issues. I dropped the GL titles soon after Geoff Johns left because I didn't find Vendetti's story particularly compelling.

My point is not that Hal is a bad leader and John is a good one. My point is that John is better suited to being a leader than Hal, who is a good leader, but is not interested in the bureaucracy, management and diplomacy that being a leader requires. In the midst of battle, yeah, he's the Lantern you want leading the charge, but he's just not the right guy to be in charge of a peacekeeping organization of several thousands. He's a captain, not a general.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I think Parallax is probably afraid of the fact that Hal can probably resist him now.


That what i thought.

----------


## silly

> It shouldn't be. Hal didn't 'beat it' so much as he was rescued... and even if you give Hal the win, it's not like it wasn't beaten before. If anything it should be afraid of the Guardians. They beat it, imprisoned it, and fueld their corps with it for millennium... so they're it's REAL enemy. 
> 
> Hal I think would be more of that 'lost love/hate' thing that Spider-man has going on with the Symbiote. He was the one that let Parallax out... they had a LOT of fun together... They broke the corps and tried to restart the multiverse... I think Parallax should miss Hal and keep trying to rejoin with him... but 'fear'? Hal shouldn't be something that Parallax fears. It's joined with others like Kyle and Sinestro but Hal was first and Special. He had free reign during that time. 
> 
> Assuming that it actually 'can' fear something...


It would be interesting to think that Paralkax would 'miss' Hal.

Or something similar to Rha's Al Ghul and Batman.

----------


## Johnny

That's a good point. Much like Ra's and Bruce, I can see Parallax thinking Hal is the only type of host that's really "worthy" of it to possess.

----------


## jbmasta

Also worth noting that there are two versions of Parallax at the moment, the one from Zero Hour who is possessing the Zero Hour Hal (last seen at the end of New 52/DC You) and the Entity Parallax.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## j9ac9k

I love Rafa's art, but it's funny how he can't get Guy's vest right.

----------


## jbmasta

> I love Rafa's art, but it's funny how he can't get Guy's vest right.


Kyle’s hair as done by Rafa seems slightly off to me.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> i was surprised as well. i'm just grateful that hal made a hammer at the end.


Now, I can't stop thinking how Hal & Thunderbolt Ross would interact in a shared universe.

Would Hal hit on Betty?

Would Ross hate or admire Hal? It could go either way.

I think Ross would clearly see and admire Hal's ability to overcome fear. In that regard, I can see Ross being okay with Hal dating Betty.

However, I can see Ross seething over Hal's tendency to ignore orders, and improvise during missions.

I think Hal & Glenn Talbot would be epic rivals.

On funny note, Hal would be the polar opposite of another "Bruce". Although this Bruce is somewhat kinda but not really like Barry.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Serious question: does anyone here actually like the color yellow?

I never thought about until this image, but looking at all that yellow filled me with....disgust.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It shouldn't be. Hal didn't 'beat it' so much as he was rescued... and even if you give Hal the win, it's not like it wasn't beaten before. If anything it should be afraid of the Guardians. They beat it, imprisoned it, and fueld their corps with it for millennium... so they're it's REAL enemy. 
> 
> Hal I think would be more of that 'lost love/hate' thing that Spider-man has going on with the Symbiote. *He was the one that let Parallax out... they had a LOT of fun together... They broke the corps and tried to restart the multiverse... I think Parallax should miss Hal and keep trying to rejoin with him*... but 'fear'? *Hal shouldn't be something that Parallax fears. It's joined with others like Kyle and Sinestro but Hal was first and Special.* He had free reign during that time. 
> 
> Assuming that it actually 'can' fear something...


This is a great revelation, imo.

Parallax with Hal was way more ambitious than with Sinestro.

With Hal, Parallax had victories over various heroes. I think he even put down the Time Trapper. 

I would think that Sinestro is basically reliable but boring compared to never a dull moment Hal.

----------


## Elmo

> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Serious question: does anyone here actually like the color yellow?
> 
> I never thought about until this image, but looking at all that yellow filled me with....disgust.


yellow is great. one of the best colors ever made

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Kyle’s hair as done by Rafa seems slightly off to me.


All I see is that big freakin head... I know that's the character and all, but man it looks goofy as hell.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Kyle’s hair as done by Rafa seems slightly off to me.


I love Sandoval's art but I hate how he draws Kyle's hair. Looks like he grew it long and then put a ton of oil in it and slicked it back.

Looks like the same hairdo my creepy, middle aged, French, history teacher used to have.

----------


## Johnny

What's interesting is Rafa didn't initially draw Kyle this way, that started happening during the arc with the New Gods. Well, I guess it's still better than seeing Hal drawn like Fabio again.

----------


## Frontier

> It would be interesting to think that Paralkax would 'miss' Hal.
> 
> Or something similar to Rha's Al Ghul and Batman.





> That's a good point. Much like Ra's and Bruce, I can see Parallax thinking Hal is the only type of host that's really "worthy" of it to possess.


I seem to recall a few times when Parallax was loose or close to Hal (I'm thinking _Blackest Night_) it immediately jumped at the chance to possess him again.

----------


## HAN9000

> John didn't become leader right after the Guardians' death because Hal has traditionally been the leader and was the Lantern that lead them all during the Blackest Night and against Volthoom. He was not only the logical choice, but the one with the most experience and track record since he is, by far, the Lantern with the most accomplished track record. I can't speak to Vendetti's "defaming" of Hal's leadership since I never read those issues. I dropped the GL titles soon after Geoff Johns left because I didn't find Vendetti's story particularly compelling.
> 
> My point is not that Hal is a bad leader and John is a good one. My point is that John is better suited to being a leader than Hal, who is a good leader, but is not interested in the bureaucracy, management and diplomacy that being a leader requires. In the midst of battle, yeah, he's the Lantern you want leading the charge, but he's just not the right guy to be in charge of a peacekeeping organization of several thousands. He's a captain, not a general.


Five years ago, before Venditti’s run, did you consider Hal is a worse leader than John? Hal was the president of United States in some elseworld stories. Did you think he is not a general type?
Please, if you read how Venditti wrote Hal as a child that even Kyle could criticize his immaturity, maybe you would know what I mean. Honestly I feel Venditti’s five-year run is a long conspiracy shitting on Hal to build up John while many Hal’s fans seem to accept that perfectly. When he took over the Green Lantern title, Hal was the leader of the Corps, the main character of the main title, a Justice League member although not often showed up. Now he is one of the four characters leading a B list comic (which malapropos has Hal’s name on the title), the same with John. And John, who happens to be Venditti’s favorite, is the Corps leader and a permanent member of Justice League.

----------


## skyvolt2000

> Five years ago, before Venditti’s run, did you consider Hal is a worse leader than John? Hal was the president of United States in some elseworld stories. Did you think he is not a general type?
> Please, if you read how Venditti wrote Hal as a child that even Kyle could criticize his immaturity, maybe you would know what I mean. *Honestly I feel Venditti’s five-year run is a long conspiracy shitting on Hal to build up John while many Hal’s fans seem to accept that perfectly.* When he took over the Green Lantern title, Hal was the leader of the Corps, the main character of the main title, a Justice League member although not often showed up. Now he is one of the four characters leading a B list comic (which malapropos has Hal’s name on the title), the same with John. And John, who happens to be Venditti’s favorite, is the Corps leader and a permanent member of Justice League.


You do KNOW Dc was trying to kill off John Stewart.
If that was a 5 year build up for John-it FAILED. John was written like a loser in GLC for the most part. John Stewart fans were told by a certain artist that Hal & others book was all about HAL. Robert V did NOTHING to correct that. Which is why a lot of John fans did not bother with the book.

Hal has been shown more as being his own guy while John has forever been stick as den mother. 

I can't blame Robert V for that. That falls on the feet of EDITORIAL & Johns & Lee & Dan. All this Hal is the alpha & omega mess-SCREW John Stewart (mainly) had a price- a failure to show Hal as a leader or having some interact with the rest prior to Hal & TGLC. AN issue we didn't have in the 80s or early 90s.

----------


## KC

> You do KNOW Dc was trying to kill off John Stewart.
> If that was a 5 year build up for John-it FAILED. John was written like a loser in GLC for the most part. John Stewart fans were told by a certain artist that Hal & others book was all about HAL. Robert V did NOTHING to correct that. Which is why a lot of John fans did not bother with the book.


And if John's fans read the book (including you) they would know that that artist was wrong. 




> Hal has been shown more as being his own guy while John has forever been stick as den mother. 
> 
> *I can't blame Robert V for that. That falls on the feet of EDITORIAL & Johns & Lee & Dan. All this Hal is the alpha & omega mess-SCREW John Stewart (mainly) had a price*- a failure to show Hal as a leader or having some interact with the rest prior to Hal & TGLC. AN issue we didn't have in the 80s or early 90s.


None of this is true. And you would know that if you actually read the book. 

It is clear that you have a bias against Hal and you show that by spouting nonsense.

----------


## phantom1592

> Five years ago, before Venditti’s run, did you consider Hal is a worse leader than John? Hal was the president of United States in some elseworld stories. Did you think he is not a general type?
> Please, if you read how Venditti wrote Hal as a child that even Kyle could criticize his immaturity, maybe you would know what I mean. Honestly I feel Venditti’s five-year run is a long conspiracy shitting on Hal to build up John while many Hal’s fans seem to accept that perfectly. When he took over the Green Lantern title, Hal was the leader of the Corps, the main character of the main title, a Justice League member although not often showed up. Now he is one of the four characters leading a B list comic (which malapropos has Hal’s name on the title), the same with John. And John, who happens to be Venditti’s favorite, is the Corps leader and a permanent member of Justice League.


Hal is my favorite GL hands down.  However, I never considered him a great 'leader'. He could rally the troops and push back when their backs were against the wall... but yeah, he was always the maverick free thinker, not the planner and paperwork guy. 


Before Parallax and Rebirth he was leader of Justice League Europe, but most of that was about how out of his depths he was with that wacky crew... before that he was 'finding himself' around America... before that he was bouncing from job to job... JLA Year one where he was shown as impulsive and reckless (Confident). 

Hal never struck me as the guy who could order his fellow lanterns to do a suicide charge against an unstoppable enemy while he evacuated the civilians or something. He'd DO the suicide charge himself... and if he needed to be in two places at once... he'd use his ring to FIND a way to be in two places at once before he'd sacrifice anyone else. But that's a lot of what a 'leader' does. Makes the hard calls and then lives with them. 


John?? I was never a fan of his and his constantly rotating personality... but I think Mosaic showed him to be the 'grounded' one that people relied on and Hal was the one they called when they needed that Hail Mary, save the day by Diving into the Central Battery and do something that humans were never meant to do...

----------


## liwanag

> I seem to recall a few times when Parallax was loose or close to Hal (I'm thinking _Blackest Night_) it immediately jumped at the chance to possess him again.


would be a nice plot to pursue if hal had his own title.

the parallax entity 'hunting' hal and plans to take hal to the other side of the source wall.

wait... just remembered, i'd rather hal go back to earth, and have his rogues and supporting cast get more attention from the writers.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I don't know if this will make any sense to anyone, but I like *Captain* Kirk Hal Jordan. *Admiral* Kirk Hal Jordan is not nearly as interesting to me. Make no mistake, Hal is a leader, but he is not born to it.

Neither was John Stewart, but he's been on a trajectory towards this from the very beginning. In his earliest appearances, John was absolutely portrayed by O'Neil & Adams as an angry young kid who was gonna lead people towards something greater.

I don't think Kyle is destined to lead, except by example. I prefer him as lone wolf who is also a great member of the pack.

Guy is a leader to fellow warriors damaged in all kinds of sad ways.

Simon doesn't even want to lead. He's still trying to figure out what he wants and who he will be.

Jessica should be a part of King's Sanctuary story given that her entire theme is overcoming mental trauma. I could see her becoming a leader.

Alan is a born leader. *He's* a general.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> yellow is great. one of the best colors ever made


I see....just be careful when eating chili dogs while wearing yellow.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal is my favorite GL hands down.  *However, I never considered him a great 'leader'. He could rally the troops and push back when their backs were against the wall... but yeah, he was always the maverick free thinker, not the planner and paperwork guy.* 
> 
> 
> Before Parallax and Rebirth he was leader of Justice League Europe, but most of that was about how out of his depths he was with that wacky crew... before that he was 'finding himself' around America... before that he was bouncing from job to job... JLA Year one where he was shown as impulsive and reckless (Confident). 
> 
> Hal never struck me as the guy who could order his fellow lanterns to do a suicide charge against an unstoppable enemy while he evacuated the civilians or something. *He'd DO the suicide charge himself... and if he needed to be in two places at once... he'd use his ring to FIND a way to be in two places at once before he'd sacrifice anyone else.* But that's a lot of what a 'leader' does. Makes the hard calls and then lives with them. 
> 
> 
> John?? I was never a fan of his and his constantly rotating personality... but I think Mosaic showed him to be the 'grounded' one that people relied on and *Hal was the one they called when they needed that Hail Mary, save the day by Diving into the Central Battery and do something that humans were never meant to do...*


I hoped you dropped the mic after this post.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't know if this will make any sense to anyone, but I like *Captain* Kirk Hal Jordan. *Admiral* Kirk Hal Jordan is not nearly as interesting to me. Make no mistake, Hal is a leader, but he is not born to it.
> 
> Neither was John Stewart, but he's been on a trajectory towards this from the very beginning. In his earliest appearances, John was absolutely portrayed by O'Neil & Adams as an angry young kid who was gonna lead people towards something greater.
> 
> I don't think Kyle is destined to lead, except by example. I prefer him as lone wolf who is also a great member of the pack.
> 
> Guy is a leader to fellow warriors damaged in all kinds of sad ways.
> 
> Simon doesn't even want to lead. He's still trying to figure out what he wants and who he will be.
> ...


Out of every Earthling called Green Lantern, I agree that Alan is the only born leader.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## WallyWestFlash

Hal fights Lobo without a ring and it is awesome.






That's why we love you Hal.

----------


## liwanag

> Hal fights Lobo without a ring and it is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we love you Hal.


that was awesome.

where's the next clip? is there a clip before this? can't leave us hanging here.  :Smile: 

also, i'm glad he sounds like hal, but why the hair?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> that was awesome.
> 
> where's the next clip? is there a clip before this? can't leave us hanging here. 
> 
> also, i'm glad he sounds like hal, but why the hair?


Lol. I don't know. I just came across it on you tube. I'm sure it's from an episode so I need to find from which one.

Yea, I like how he sounds too. JL Action made Hal's hair black for some reason. But it looks like they got his personality right which is the important part.

----------


## HAN9000

> I don't know if this will make any sense to anyone, but I like *Captain* Kirk Hal Jordan. *Admiral* Kirk Hal Jordan is not nearly as interesting to me. Make no mistake, Hal is a leader, but he is not born to it.


I understand. I prefer Captain Hal Jordan too. I just dont like how the writer screwed him up to push another character. One thing I like about Hal is he can realize anything impossible by his will. So I cant accept that Nah, he is inept, just get him out to make way for other people. That definitely is not intrinsic for this character.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> I understand. I prefer Captain Hal Jordan too. I just don’t like how the writer screwed him up to push another character. One thing I like about Hal is he can realize anything impossible by his will. So I can’t accept that “Nah, he is inept, just get him out to make way for other people”. That definitely is not intrinsic for this character.


If that was your argument from the start, nobody would have taken issue with your comments. Vendetti's New 52 run was pretty bad. However, that bad writing shouldn't negate the later story choice to finally give John leadership of the GLCorps. Vendetti did not tear Hal down in order to build John up.

----------


## liwanag

> Lol. I don't know. I just came across it on you tube. I'm sure it's from an episode so I need to find from which one.
> 
> Yea, I like how he sounds too. JL Action made Hal's hair black for some reason. But it looks like they got his personality right which is the important part.


let me know once you found the title? really would appreciate it. 

seems like a hal centric episode, which i think might be the only episode focused on hal(?)

----------


## mrumsey

> let me know once you found the title? really would appreciate it. 
> 
> seems like a hal centric episode, which i think might be the only episode focused on hal(?)


The episode was titled "Barehanded" - and if you liked GL;TAS you'll like the neat cameo in it!

----------


## Frontier

> let me know once you found the title? really would appreciate it. 
> 
> seems like a hal centric episode, which i think might be the only episode focused on hal(?)


"The Ringer" was also Hal-centric, although it was also very focused on The Atom.

----------


## Margaret

> Five years ago, before Vendittis run, did you consider Hal is a worse leader than John? Hal was the president of United States in some elseworld stories. Did you think he is not a general type?
> Please, if you read how Venditti wrote Hal as a child that even Kyle could criticize his immaturity, maybe you would know what I mean. Honestly I feel Vendittis five-year run is a long conspiracy shitting on Hal to build up John while many Hals fans seem to accept that perfectly. When he took over the Green Lantern title, Hal was the leader of the Corps, the main character of the main title, a Justice League member although not often showed up. Now he is one of the four characters leading a B list comic (which malapropos has Hals name on the title), the same with John. And John, who happens to be Vendittis favorite, is the Corps leader and a permanent member of Justice League.


You know, I don't like Venditti, at all. His New-52 run was average at best, and while his Rebirth had potential in the beginning, it has lost my interest a long time ago with its shallow explosive action with meager substance, and his favorite way of writing Hal seems to keep coming back to a lot of brawn and very little brains. However, I feel that we should give him some leeway, because Venditti did try to make Hal as likable as his ability to understand the character allows. 

Hal Jordan is one of those guys who is born a hero. He always, whether intentionally or not, puts himself in dangerous situations, a full time hell raiser that changes the tide of a war. When bad comes to worst, he's quick-witted and resourceful. Hal thinks of a crazy plan, then he just does it, not because of hot-headed impulsiveness but because he's confident in his ability to pull it off. When facing a cliff and the only option is to jump, a great leader would be making a plan on how to jump safely or to jump with the best odds of survival, but Hal would jump then figure out how not to die on the way down, and it usually works for him, because he thinks fast in a crisis.
The thing is, though, I think Hal doesn't always know what to do when life isn't at stake. We have a long line of comics panels throughout the years about Hal losing his jobs, moving from one odd job to another and historically having a particular hard time sustaining a stable relationship. He can pull off incredible deeds like it's nobody's business, but I bet he's hopeless at mundane stuff like sitting behind a desk in a conference or filling out forms or even filing tax returns. Hal's cool as hell, but he simply doesn't carry the temperament to be a full time leader.
Hal does lead, but he leads by example. People look up to him, and follow his lead in battle, but when the battle is over I feel that Hal would gladly step away and be content with running missions with a small team of close friends, or he would go back to Earth and be with the JL, occasionally fly some planes and be with Carol.

----------


## HAN9000

> If that was your argument from the start, nobody would have taken issue with your comments. Vendetti's New 52 run was pretty bad. However, that bad writing shouldn't negate the later story choice to finally give John leadership of the GLCorps. Vendetti did not tear Hal down in order to build John up.


Yes, he did. He wanted John to be the leader from the start. However just as you said, Hal was the logical choice then. So he shat on Hal to make him uncompetitive so that John could take the place naturally. His original plan was making Hal a bad leader, go renegade, then John become the leader. That changed a little bit when it came to execution because of the DCYOU relaunch. He seemed very unhappy about that and couldn’t help complaining about DC’s decision. But he still fulfilled his plan after he took over HJGLC. He’s planned that for a long time. He talked with the writer of the Red Lantern to make Guy a RL so John could be the only leading character in the Green Lantern Corps book while it was Hal taking the blame. That was the first step to build up John as the Corps leader. These were all what he said in interviews (except the shitting part, of course).

----------


## vartox

To be fair it felt like EVERY GL book in the post-Johns era was constantly taking shots at Hal, not just Venditti  :Stick Out Tongue:  I don't know if it's just my perception or what but it felt like every time he was shown or mentioned it another book at the time it was usually in a negative light. Maybe they thought people were sick of Hal after 9 years of him being in the spotlight?  :Confused:

----------


## HAN9000

> To be fair it felt like EVERY GL book in the post-Johns era was constantly taking shots at Hal, not just Venditti  I don't know if it's just my perception or what but it felt like every time he was shown or mentioned it another book at the time it was usually in a negative light. Maybe they thought people were sick of Hal after 9 years of him being in the spotlight?


Van Jensen is a close friend of Venditti. He never read any GL comics until Venditti entrusted him with the Green Lantern Corps and his favorite character John. As for Justin Jordan, I don’t know much about him…

----------


## jbmasta

> Van Jensen is a close friend of Venditti. He never read any GL comics until Venditti entrusted him with the Green Lantern Corps and his favorite character John. As for Justin Jordan, I don’t know much about him…


Hal didn't have much role to play in New Guardians, and the New Guardians issues of Lights Out and Godhead were separate strands of the story from that which Hal was in.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Hal Jordan is one of those guys who is born a hero. He always, whether intentionally or not, puts himself in dangerous situations, a full time hell raiser that changes the tide of a war. When bad comes to worst, he's quick-witted and resourceful. Hal thinks of a crazy plan, then he just does it, not because of hot-headed impulsiveness but because he's confident in his ability to pull it off. When facing a cliff and the only option is to jump, a great leader would be making a plan on how to jump safely or to jump with the best odds of survival, but Hal would jump then figure out how not to die on the way down, and it usually works for him, because he thinks fast in a crisis.
> The thing is, though, I think Hal doesn't always know what to do when life isn't at stake. We have a long line of comics panels throughout the years about Hal losing his jobs, moving from one odd job to another and historically having a particular hard time sustaining a stable relationship. He can pull off incredible deeds like it's nobody's business, but I bet he's hopeless at mundane stuff like sitting behind a desk in a conference or filling out forms or even filing tax returns. Hal's cool as hell, but he simply doesn't carry the temperament to be a full time leader.
> Hal does lead, but he leads by example. People look up to him, and follow his lead in battle, but when the battle is over I feel that Hal would gladly step away and be content with running missions with a small team of close friends, or he would go back to Earth and be with the JL, occasionally fly some planes and be with Carol.

----------


## Frontier

> To be fair it felt like EVERY GL book in the post-Johns era was constantly taking shots at Hal, not just Venditti  I don't know if it's just my perception or what but it felt like every time he was shown or mentioned it another book at the time it was usually in a negative light. Maybe they thought people were sick of Hal after 9 years of him being in the spotlight?


I know John and Guy each got a chance to sock Hal in the face...

----------


## j9ac9k

> Yea, I like how he sounds too. JL Action made Hal's hair black for some reason. But it looks like they got his personality right which is the important part.


Hal, without his ring, also takes on Lobo and **spoilers**..... takes him _out!_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I honestly felt like Geoff took a dump on Hal by turning his rivalry with Sinestro into a doomed bromance.






It was perfect when their ideological views turned very personal, and very ugly.



While strong-willed, Hal is a laid back man who has a "live & let live....but if you push your weight around....I'll get in your face with no funks given" mentality.

Hal is all-American. His true love is flight....kick rocks, gravity. Hal is all about freedom.

Sinestro is simply a fascist. He'll keep everyone down through suppression. Sinestro is gravity, in human form.

These two should always want to tear each other apart, not secretly want to hug.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> Hal does lead, but he leads by example. People look up to him, and follow his lead in battle, but when the battle is over I feel that Hal would gladly step away and be content with running missions with a small team of close friends, or he would go back to Earth and be with the JL, occasionally fly some planes and be with Carol.


Yeah, I think Hal spends a few days every month or so, back on Earth hanging out with his friends in the League, Carol. Tom. Where is Tom Kalmaku? Make him Mayor of Coast City and move Jessica Cruz there. I like Hal and Jessica as a duo better than Simon & her. Haven't read the latest arc with her and Hal in Green Lanterns yet.  

I would love to see a League meeting with Hal making Barry & Ollie laugh because he was so bored during some bylaw whatever, with Batman trying to keep everyone on task. I like that, while John is now the League's resident GL, Hal is still active on the team. Would love to see Guy & Batman in a room together again. Mooning him on the Watchtower is the last time I remember them having any kind of fun interaction.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

Hal should always be ready to open up an emerald can of kick-butt on Sinestro.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Van Jensen is a close friend of Venditti. He never read any GL comics until Venditti entrusted him with the Green Lantern Corps and his favorite character John. As for Justin Jordan, I dont know much about him


Justin Jordan in my opinion is like an old school professional writer in that he can do the grunt work of writing a script based on editorial mandates.  I think they gave him that whole Templar thing, Kyle, and the relationship that shall not be mentioned, then told him to make something out of it.  But I don't think he was a part of the Vendetti brain trust and probably was limited to the characters he could use.  But again, all speculation on my part.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Yeah, I think Hal spends a few days every month or so, back on Earth hanging out with his friends in the League, Carol. Tom. *Where is Tom Kalmaku? Make him Mayor of Coast City* and move Jessica Cruz there. I like Hal and Jessica as a duo better than Simon & her. Haven't read the latest arc with her and Hal in Green Lanterns yet.  
> 
> I would love to see a League meeting with Hal making Barry & Ollie laugh because he was so bored during some bylaw whatever, with Batman trying to keep everyone on task. I like that, while John is now the League's resident GL, Hal is still active on the team. Would love to see Guy & Batman in a room together again. Mooning him on the Watchtower is the last time I remember them having any kind of fun interaction.


This is why I come on these message boards, to read something that sparks the imagination.  Tom should be mayor.  That would be awesome.  The interactions with Hal and Carol would definitely be interesting.  He used to be a lowly mechanic but now is in this position of authority.  Now I want this to happen.

----------


## liwanag

> The episode was titled "Barehanded" - and if you liked GL;TAS you'll like the neat cameo in it!


wait, was that...? man, that was just awesome. wish a lot more people knew about it...

----------


## Frontier

> wait, was that...? man, that was just awesome. wish a lot more people knew about it...


I wish JLA had gotten more love in general. It deserved much better  :Frown: .

----------


## HAN9000

> I honestly felt like Geoff took a dump on Hal by turning his rivalry with Sinestro into a doomed bromance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was perfect when their ideological views turned very personal, and very ugly.
> 
> ...

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

Almost finished the entire first Green Lantern series. Up to issue 222. Only three more issues to go. 

Man what a ride. Took me like 8 months to go through them. Very fun.

----------


## Johnny

Anything from that series that you feel it's sorely missing in current GL comics, other than the Coast City setting?

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Anything from that series that you feel it's sorely missing in current GL comics, other than the Coast City setting?


Not really. I've been pretty happy with Vendittis run. He's got Hal's personality pretty spot on. And he portrays the corps in general pretty well. 

The one thing that comes to mind is having developing sub plots that actually move the characters and events forward. For all my love of his stories it felt like the whole series was just spinning it's wheels and didn't move anywhere. 

And I know you said besides the Coast city setting and I'm assuming your including Hals supporting cast and personal life but that was a big part of the best parts of the series. Including John Broomes run, Marv Wolfmans  and Steve Engleharts. It really did make things exciting and a big part of enjoying reading Hal so it really needs to be brought back.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Not really. I've been pretty happy with Vendittis run. He's got Hal's personality pretty spot on. And he portrays the corps in general pretty well. 
> 
> The one thing that comes to mind is having developing sub plots that actually move the characters and events forward. For all my love of his stories it felt like the whole series was just spinning it's wheels and didn't move anywhere. 
> 
> And I know you said *besides the Coast city setting and I'm assuming your including Hals supporting cast and personal life but that was a big part of the best parts of the series. Including John Broomes run, Marv Wolfmans  and Steve Engleharts. It really did make things exciting and a big part of enjoying reading Hal so it really needs to be brought back.*


I hope the next writer considers this!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I hope the next writer considers this!


Seconded.

I feel like Venditti's run got stale shortly after Soranik and the yellows ran off in a huff.  The stories had this rinse and repeat feel with a whole bunch of action but little else.  Like a Michael Bay version of a comic book.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Seconded.
> 
> I feel like Venditti's run got stale shortly after Soranik and the yellows ran off in a huff.  The stories had this rinse and repeat feel with a whole bunch of action but little else.  Like a Michael Bay version of a comic book.


I would have settled to compare it to a good cartoon from the 1980's like GI Joe, or Transformers.

----------


## silly

> I hope the next writer considers this!


Same here. I wish there was news already about the direction DC is taking.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Same here. I wish there was news already about the direction DC is taking.


It increasingly feels like it's Dan Jurgens is the one and Green Lanterns is going to morph into the next GLC book.  Maybe Morrison steals Hal away for a 12 issue mini leading into a new ongoing starring Hal?  Who knows?  DC is so disjointed now.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I would have settled to compare it to a good cartoon from the 1980's like GI Joe, or Transformers.


I think Michael Bay every time I see a double page spread with only 1 or 2 lines of text.

----------


## SJNeal

> It increasingly feels like it's Dan Jurgens is the one and Green Lanterns is going to morph into the next GLC book.  Maybe Morrison steals Hal away for a 12 issue mini leading into a new ongoing starring Hal?  Who knows?  DC is so disjointed now.


With_ HJ&GLC_ almost over, and little to no news about what's coming, I have a feeling DC might be taking Hal off the table for a while...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

New Hal statue from DC Collectibles 2019 Statue Line.


DC-Designer-Series-Reis-Green-Lantern-Front-01.jpg


Man this is nice. I want it.

----------


## Johnny

It's like a green version of the Venom symbiote trying to get to him.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think Michael Bay every time I see a double page spread with only 1 or 2 lines of text.


Michael Bay is a very accurate statement. LOL

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> With_ HJ&GLC_ almost over, and little to no news about what's coming, I have a feeling DC might be taking Hal off the table for a while...


Ha! Wait a day or two...  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny

This will never get old. lol

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Between this, and First Flight, it should be easy to depict Hal in live action.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Ha! Wait a day or two...


Folks gotta remember to keep those blue rings fully charged.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> This will never get old. lol


It's a pretty fun image that gets their personalities. It's funny how Hal & Barry are into it, compared to the shock with everyone else.

Then, you have ol' sourpuss. I bet Alfred could not wait to get him out the manor.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Morrison confirmed http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/07/...as-a-space-cop

----------


## SJNeal

> With_ HJ&GLC_ almost over, and little to no news about what's coming, I have a feeling DC might be taking Hal off the table for a while...





> Ha! Wait a day or two...





> Morrison confirmed http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/07/...as-a-space-cop


Haha, opened my big mouth too soon apparently...  :Big Grin:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Morrison confirmed http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/07/...as-a-space-cop


Not too happy about Morrison but that art by Sharpe is beautiful.

----------


## Johnny

The book is even called "The Green Lantern". lol Could DC be anymore subtle ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WallyWestFlash

Actually after reading through the article I need to change my response to HOLY CRAP THIS SOUNDS AWESOME!!!

-Focused squarely on Hal.

-HAL BACK ON EARTH!!!

-Smaller scale adventures instead of world ending events.

-Hal reintergrating into society. Sounds like Hals supporting cast to me.

- focusing on Hal as a cop and writing him like one. Really awesome . I have friends in law enforcement so I appreciate when they focus on that aspect. 

I think Morrison read my mind and took his ideas from that because this is everything I wanted. 

Now if they bring Carol back into it this will be perfect.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

It's a great time to be a GL fan.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Morrison confirmed http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/07/...as-a-space-cop





> Actually after reading through the article I need to change my response to HOLY CRAP THIS SOUNDS AWESOME!!!
> 
> -Focused squarely on Hal.
> 
> -HAL BACK ON EARTH!!!
> 
> -Smaller scale adventures instead of world ending events.
> 
> -Hal reintergrating into society. Sounds like Hals supporting cast to me.
> ...


It sounds like this will be a great run.

I am really excited about the use of alien GL's.

Hal will be able to breathe as a character.

----------


## j9ac9k

> Actually after reading through the article I need to change my response to HOLY CRAP THIS SOUNDS AWESOME!!!
> 
> -Focused squarely on Hal.
> 
> -*HAL BACK ON EARTH!!!*
> 
> -Smaller scale adventures instead of world ending events.
> 
> -*Hal reintergrating into society. Sounds like Hals supporting cast to me.
> ...


Did we read the same article?  The parts about Hal feeling "stuck" on earth and not necessarily having good relationships, etc.  I guess we'll see where he goes with it, but it doesn't sound like it'll be a good time if he does include Carol.

----------


## SebastianS

Happy to see Morrison on the title. Hopefully, he will bring all his inventiveness with him. Not so sure about the art.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It sounds like this will be a great run.
> 
> I am really excited about the use of alien GL's.
> 
> Hal will be able to breathe as a character.


Yes. Thanks for pointing that out. Another two points why this sounds amazing.

-Focusing on Hals personality and character . I loved Vendittis run but that was severely lacking.

- Morrison mentioned it will be very similar to Hals first run. Broomes run. My favorite run.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> Did we read the same article?  The parts about Hal feeling "stuck" on earth and not necessarily having good relationships, etc.  I guess we'll see where he goes with it, but it doesn't sound like it'll be a good time if he does include Carol.


The article does mention Hal coming back into earth socitey. That sounds like Hal back on earth to me.

As far as bad relationships that doesn't have me super excited about that but he says because Hal always needs to move and doesn't like routine which is a very big part of Hals character. That and he always puts being a GL first which usually has negative effects on his personal relationships.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Wow. I was not expecting this approach, but I think it is a wonderful idea. Focusing on the procedural nature of being a space cop is a tack we haven't seen in a very long time. I would love to see some heavy focus on who Hal is these days without the overdone focus on end of the cosmos storylines that are better suited to Justice League and the big crossovers.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Yes. Thanks for pointing that out. Another two points why this sounds amazing.
> 
> -Focusing on Hals personality and character . I loved Vendittis run but that was severely lacking.
> 
> - Morrison mentioned it will be very similar to Hals first run. Broomes run. My favorite run.


I'm thinking Grant is going old school which is fine by me.

----------


## vartox

I'm so excited! That IGN interview is saying all the right things for me. I think Hal's complexity as a character is often overlooked/ignored so it's nice that Morrison wants to delve into that. I'm thrilled with this announcement.

----------


## Johnny

Looking at the preview, Liam's Hal is very Paul Newman-influenced. I approve. Some artists tend to forget that Hal is supposed to be a handsome guy.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

It would be surprising if Carol wasn't in it.  There's so much mention of Hal's "relationships" it'd be grossly negligent to omit her.  I am concerned from this whole "unreconstructed man" angle that she'll just be around to talk down to Hal and tell him to get his chitt together.  I am also concerned that he will invent another "Cowgirl" and rehash that whole relationship dynamic.  And lastly, I am concerned that in order to explore Hal's interactions or whatever he's going for, he's going to bring back Kyle/Carol just to pour salt in that massive head wound.  The first things I might be able to live with.  But f*ck.  All.  That.  If he even mentions Kyle/Carol.  I'll drop this book faster than Gwen Stacy on a bridge.

----------


## j9ac9k

> It would be surprising if Carol wasn't in it.  There's so much mention of Hal's "relationships" it'd be grossly negligent to omit her.  I am concerned from this whole "unreconstructed man" angle that she'll just be around to talk down to Hal and tell him to get his chitt together.


I'd think if anything, Carol has come around to be more like Hal, since she's a Star Sapphire now. (and in a good way) It doesn't seem like Morrison is going to have Hal be in a good, stable relationship, but who knows?  Maybe by the end of his run he'll have them back together.  :Smile:

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> It would be surprising if Carol wasn't in it.  There's so much mention of Hal's "relationships" it'd be grossly negligent to omit her.  I am concerned from this whole "unreconstructed man" angle that she'll just be around to talk down to Hal and tell him to get his chitt together.  I am also concerned that he will invent another "Cowgirl" and rehash that whole relationship dynamic.  And lastly, I am concerned that in order to explore Hal's interactions or whatever he's going for, he's going to bring back Kyle/Carol just to pour salt in that massive head wound.  The first things I might be able to live with.  But f*ck.  All.  That.  If he even mentions Kyle/Carol.  I'll drop this book faster than Gwen Stacy on a bridge.


I hate to use the same gif in one day, but...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

As I see it, Hal's relationships have always been in flux. I'm just glad he will be interacting with supporting characters who are not human ring slingers.

Hal was always the MVP of the GLC, but the downside was that his personal life suffered heavily as a result.

I believe Hal will be in great hands for a spell.

----------


## vartox

> It would be surprising if Carol wasn't in it.  There's so much mention of Hal's "relationships" it'd be grossly negligent to omit her.  I am concerned from this whole "unreconstructed man" angle that she'll just be around to talk down to Hal and tell him to get his chitt together.  I am also concerned that he will invent another "Cowgirl" and rehash that whole relationship dynamic.  And lastly, I am concerned that in order to explore Hal's interactions or whatever he's going for, he's going to bring back Kyle/Carol just to pour salt in that massive head wound.  The first things I might be able to live with.  But f*ck.  All.  That.  If he even mentions Kyle/Carol.  I'll drop this book faster than Gwen Stacy on a bridge.


I feel similarly, although I'm hoping that if we delve into how Hal handles relationships poorly it'll be a more nuanced look and not just smug Carol being a jerk for no reason  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I hate to use the same gif in one day, but...


Huh, this was my exact reaction when I saw Labyrinth.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Huh, this was my exact reaction when I saw Labyrinth.


I did that face after reading the Gwen Stacy reference.

----------


## mrumsey

A couple of interesting tidbits coming out of Dan Didio and Jim Lee's panel today.  Didio commented that this new book is designed to re-center Hal Jordan in the Green Lantern mythos.  Bleeding Cool commented that they heard that there may only be two human Green Lanterns.  If true, Hal and ???

----------


## vartox

> A couple of interesting tidbits coming out of Dan Didio and Jim Lee's panel today.  Didio commented that this new book is designed to re-center Hal Jordan in the Green Lantern mythos.  Bleeding Cool commented that they heard that there may only be two human Green Lanterns.  If true, Hal and ???


I think the second one would be Jessica for sure. She's quite popular for a new character and DC shouldn't hurt her potential by getting rid of her. That's a pretty word rumor though, I can't see them getting rid of John and probably not Guy. I guess Kyle is at risk due to Heroes in Crisis? Maybe John's change in JL is more long term than I assumed?

----------


## Frontier

I was going to assume it's Hal and John since that's what the movie is primed to be about, but if there is only one Earth Lantern I see them keeping, it's probably Jessica. 

Although maybe it's only two human Lanterns for 2814 while the other Earth GL's are in space with the Corps.?

----------


## Margaret

> A couple of interesting tidbits coming out of Dan Didio and Jim Lee's panel today.  Didio commented that this new book is designed to re-center Hal Jordan in the Green Lantern mythos.  Bleeding Cool commented that they heard that there may only be two human Green Lanterns.  If true, Hal and ???


That could be Jessica. It'd be a nice change. Jessica did seem to hold Hal in high regards, and he also seemed to be protective of the new kid. Just crossing fingers that if they did make them partners they wouldn't make her his new love interest. 
Talking about love interest, am I the only one who would love to see Arisia back?

----------


## j9ac9k

> Talking about love interest, am I the only one who would love to see Arisia back?


I keep hoping that they'll reveal that Hal and Arisia have been hooking up on the DL this whole time, having a fairly causal relationship, but keeping things distant and professional in front of everyone else.  Unlike Carol, she always loved that he was a GL and accepted that's where his duty was (naturally).

----------


## Frontier

> That could be Jessica. It'd be a nice change. Jessica did seem to hold Hal in high regards, and he also seemed to be protective of the new kid. Just crossing fingers that if they did make them partners they wouldn't make her his new love interest. 
> Talking about love interest, am I the only one who would love to see Arisia back?


I'd love to just see Arisia being relevant again, to be honest.

----------


## j9ac9k

DiDio from his and Lee's SDCC panel:
" - we want to get back to Hal Jordan and make sure it’s clear why he’s important again."

_I like it!_  :Smile:

----------


## Frontier

> DiDio from his and Lee's SDCC panel:
> " - we want to get back to Hal Jordan and make sure it’s clear why he’s important again."
> 
> _I like it!_


Good to hear. Let's just hope that's also as true in outside media and none of the other Lanterns get short-changed either  :Smile: .

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> I did that face after reading the Gwen Stacy reference.


Too soon? 10char

----------


## Johnny

> DiDio from his and Lee's SDCC panel:
> " - we want to get back to Hal Jordan and make sure it’s clear why he’s important again."
> 
> _I like it!_


I hate what he said about the BatCat wedding, but this cheered me up.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> I hate what he said about the BatCat wedding, but this cheered me up.


Agreed. It's never a good sign when one of the heads of a company tells it's customers that it's upset to "Get over it."

----------


## Johnny

> Agreed. It's never a good sign when one of the heads of a company tells it's customers that it's upset to "Get over it."


That wasn't even what got me mad, it was the part about "You never want to tell the final story. The wedding felt like the final story". It's like listening to Joe Q 10 years ago. I'm glad that DiDio seems to like Hal, but the man sounds so out of touch on topics like the "Bruce and Selina can't be happy" thing.

----------


## HAN9000

> DiDio from his and Lee's SDCC panel:
> " - we want to get back to Hal Jordan and make sure it’s clear why he’s important again."
> 
> _I like it!_


LOL. It seems they know they've been treating him like trash for at least two years.

----------


## HAN9000

I remember the rumor said it would be a story about how Hal exploring the Source Wall and the dying Multiverse? Scott Snyder even wrote a line in JL that Hal was dealing with the Source Wall. Was the plan changed or the rumor not true in the first place？

----------


## Johnny

Maybe him being back on Earth could be an illusion of sorts from the Source Wall? Or a way to try to keep him grounded to prevent whatever is coming out of the wall to this universe, which could line-up with Morrison's comments about Hal longing to be back out there instead of being stuck on Earth. I'm rambling but I pretty much expect some sort of crazy twist from Morrison.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Good to hear. Let's just hope that's also as true in outside media and none of the other Lanterns get short-changed either .


I don't envy that task, but bless them if they can make it work.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Too soon? 10char


You just have a helluva way with words, it's all good.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

I would really like to see Grant write a GL Hal vs Parallax Hal story.

I really liked Grant's 3-part stories during the Dick & Damian Dynamic Duo era.

A 3 part Hal vs Hal would be s fun read.




> There is a way to make Hal as Parallax permanently palatable:  keep normal GL Hal around too at the same time.  It would be an interesting dynamic for a guy's worst enemy to LITERALLY be another version of himself.
> 
> Buried Alien (The Fastest Post Alive!)

----------


## liwanag

> I would really like to see Grant write a GL Hal vs Parallax Hal story.
> 
> I really liked Grant's 3-part stories during the Dick & Damian Dynamic Duo era.
> 
> A 3 part Hal vs Hal would be s fun read.


sounds intriguing...

----------


## Johnny

More Hal statues from SDCC.

----------


## liwanag

> More Hal statues from SDCC.


looks awesome.

----------


## AimToTheStar

Exclusive preview for Hal's N Pals #49

https://comicsverse.com/hal-jordan-g...usive-preview/

----------


## j9ac9k

Any chance Hammond will end up with a GL ring?  I almost want the GLC buddy movie to be Hal and Hector now  :Smile:

----------


## liwanag

> Any chance Hammond will end up with a GL ring?  I almost want the GLC buddy movie to be Hal and Hector now


i know. i wonder what will happen to hammond after #50. like if grant morrison will use him in an arc.  

don't want hammond joining the suicide squad, but rather have him stay in hal's side of the ring..

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Geoff Johns speak about GLC movie Check out @IGN’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/IGN/status/10207...0%7Ctwterm%5E3

----------


## liwanag

> Geoff Johns speak about GLC movie Check out @IGN’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/IGN/status/10207...0%7Ctwterm%5E3


glad that there's attention being given to the film, but 2020 doesn't seem probable anymore... 2021 i guess then.

----------


## Frontier

> Geoff Johns speak about GLC movie Check out @IGN’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/IGN/status/10207...0%7Ctwterm%5E3


"A complete re-imagining," so it sounds like it's not going to be Rebirth or what we've come to expect from the franchise?

----------


## Johnny

> "A complete re-imagining," so it sounds like it's not going to be Rebirth or what we've come to expect from the franchise?


I think that line was meant to be in reference to the 2011 movie, since Joshua asked him what would be different from the last movie. By "complete re-imagining" he meant it was a reboot not connected in any way to the Reynolds debacle. At least that's how it sounds to me.

----------


## liwanag

> I think that line was meant to be in reference to the 2011 movie, since Joshua asked him what would be different from the last movie. By "complete re-imagining" he meant it was a reboot not connected in any way to the Reynolds debacle. At least that's how it sounds to me.


that's what i got out of it too. so all new casts i guess, and a slightly different origin?

----------


## jbmasta

> that's what i got out of it too. so all new casts i guess, and a slightly different origin?


An origin story would be annoying and take up run time. With the MCU the films tend to be stronger when they aren't origin stories, like with Ant-Man and Doctor Strange. If the origin is covered in flashbacks or through dialogue, then it'll leave more time for the plot at hand.

----------


## Johnny

Cover to Green Lanterns #53.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

Sounds like they have to deliver a script to Warner Bros. that gets a director excited enough to do the film and get the green light. Unless that script is amazing, I don't think we're looking at another GL movie for at least another few years.

It all depends on how well Aquaman and Shazam do.

----------


## liwanag

> Sounds like they have to deliver a script to Warner Bros. that gets a director excited enough to do the film and get the green light. Unless that script is amazing, I don't think we're looking at another GL movie for at least another few years.
> 
> It all depends on how well Aquaman and Shazam do.


any idea how long this movie making process takes? i've always wondered.

----------


## Frontier

> Cover to Green Lanterns #53.


Nice cover  :Smile: .

Reminds me of those _Convergence_ covers with Hal, Guy, and John.

----------


## Johnny

It's strange that Hal keeps showing up on the GLs covers when he still hasn't appeared in the actual story.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## WallyWestFlash

> It's strange that Hal keeps showing up on the GLs covers when he still hasn't appeared in the actual story.


I don't think he is going to show up. So far it's been Kyle, John Stewart, Guy, Jessica Cruz and Baz. And I think it's going to stay that way now that Hal is getting his own solo soon.

I'm still thinking of picking it up but so far the two issues that have come out have just been ok. So I'll see.

----------


## Johnny

But why have him on the covers then. The cover of the next Green Lanterns issue has only him on it.

----------


## vartox

> I don't think he is going to show up. So far it's been Kyle, John Stewart, Guy, Jessica Cruz and Baz. And I think it's going to stay that way now that Hal is getting his own solo soon.
> 
> I'm still thinking of picking it up but so far the two issues that have come out have just been ok. So I'll see.


The solicit for GLs 52 and 53 mention Hal, so I assume he'll be showing up soon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

> any idea how long this movie making process takes? i've always wondered.


If a movie gets fast-tracked, about two years if absolutely everything goes right.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I think that line was meant to be in reference to the 2011 movie, since Joshua asked him what would be different from the last movie. By "complete re-imagining" he meant it was a reboot not connected in any way to the Reynolds debacle. At least that's how it sounds to me.


I'm pretty sure we'll see a very different OA than we saw in the movie and redesigned Guardians, as well as the redesigned alien Lanterns (assuming they'll even use the same ones).  And actual uniforms, not CGI costumes.  It'll be easy to just overlook Hal's origin rather than touch upon it at all.  He was selected, that's all anyone really needs to know.

----------


## Johnny

What I'm more interested to know is how long he's been in outer space. There's got to be a reason that he didn't show up even when his home world was under attack by Parademons. Though they said continuity won't be much of a priority going forward, so that may not even be addressed at all.

----------


## liwanag

> If a movie gets fast-tracked, about two years if absolutely everything goes right.


here's to hoping that glc is in wb's top priority list of movies for next two years

----------


## Johnny

> here's to hoping that glc is in wb's top priority list of movies for next two years


That would likely depend on Shazam and Aquaman's performance. If they do well, it's probably going to be a good sign for something else that's "out there", like GLC.

----------


## j9ac9k

> What I'm more interested to know is how long he's been in outer space. There's got to be a reason that he didn't show up even when his home world was under attack by Parademons. Though they said continuity won't be much of a priority going forward, so that may not even be addressed at all.


Since WB seems to be pulling away from the idea of Darkseid being the Big Bad, they could just say that the GLC (and maybe the New Gods - work that in there) were taking care of Darkseid.  Two birds with one stone, then.

----------


## liwanag

> That would likely depend on Shazam and Aquaman's performance. If they do well, it's probably going to be a good sign for something else that's "out there", like GLC.


yeah, really hoping that dc/wb gets a break and gets a good run with their upcoming films. 

hopefully the initial reaction to the trailers carries over to when those movies get released.

----------


## liwanag

hal vs cyborg superman? can't wait.

----------


## Earth2Carnifex

> hal vs cyborg superman? can't wait.


I think this match up was the reason for the beatdown Hal gave Zod a few issues ago, the writer wanted to show that he could go toe to toe with a kryptonian and win.

----------


## liwanag

> I think this match up was the reason for the beatdown Hal gave Zod a few issues ago, the writer wanted to show that he could go toe to toe with a kryptonian and win.


hal sure has tussled with a lot of superman's rogues. 

mongul, cyborg superman, zod....


i would love to see hal go up against mr. mxyzptlk.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


It looks like Hal upgraded from a boxing glove to a....Kirby glove.

Thumbs up!

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

I really hope cancelling Green Lanterns just means they're going to start over with a new GLC book.  Because as much as I like Hal, having only 1 monthly comic in the Green Lantern universe seems pretty sparse.

----------


## Frontier

> I really hope cancelling Green Lanterns just means they're going to start over with a new GLC book.  Because as much as I like Hal, having only 1 monthly comic in the Green Lantern universe seems pretty sparse.


It would be weird to just have one GL book without a Corps. book running alongside it.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> It would be weird to just have one GL book without a Corps. book running alongside it.


It happened in the 90s so who knows.

----------


## liwanag

> It would be weird to just have one GL book without a Corps. book running alongside it.


i know. 

remember the time when even larfleeze had his own book?

----------


## liwanag

double post

----------


## HAN9000

Why would Hal say "Never question the will of Hal Jordan" while he himself questions every authority he encounters? Venditti must have ran out of those sounds-cool lines. That's just another sample of him never getting Hal's personality well.
Anyway it's going to end, all I have to do is to suffer one more issue.

----------


## Johnny

I guess Rob thought it sounded cooler than "Never underestimate Hal Jordan". That splash page was another Sandoval masterpiece tho.

----------


## liwanag



----------


## Johnny

Yep, Rafa is one hell of a freaking artist. I'm gonna miss him drawing Hal.

----------


## Johnny

Abu Dhabi made a theme park of an actual Hall of Justice, a 3D Green Lantern theater and a Hal Jordan bronze statue. Take notes, DC.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Yeah, the dialogue is kind of off, but the art  :Big Grin: .



> Abu Dhabi made a theme park of an actual Hall of Justice, a 3D Green Lantern theater and a Hal Jordan bronze statue. Take notes, DC.


How the heck do we not have something like this in the US?

----------


## liwanag

> Abu Dhabi made a theme park of an actual Hall of Justice, a 3D Green Lantern theater and a Hal Jordan bronze statue. Take notes, DC.


i haven't seen what the rides are yet, but man, that's a theme park i'd love to take my family to.

wait, i re-read and you said a 3d green lantern theater? cool!

----------


## WallyWestFlash

011_004.jpg

Got a kick out of this.

----------


## HAN9000

http://www.comicsbeat.com/sdcc-18-ta...er-hero-girls/



It seems they are going to turn Carol back into that "crazy bxtch ex-girlfriend villain" in this show. Well, after all, who needs Star Sapphire when they have a new female Green Lantern? 
Ewwwww, I hope they know treading on old characters is not a good way to push Jessica Cruz.  :Frown:

----------


## j9ac9k

Well, considering how adverse writers are to present functioning relationships in comics, maybe a return to "bad" (if not outright evil) will lead to her being used again.... ?  Not sure if that would be a good thing or not...

----------


## HAN9000

> Well, considering how adverse writers are to present functioning relationships in comics, maybe a return to "bad" (if not outright evil) will lead to her being used again.... ?  Not sure if that would be a good thing or not...


At least give her a good-looking design. This one is just ugly compared to what they did to other girls...

----------


## AimToTheStar

> http://www.comicsbeat.com/sdcc-18-ta...er-hero-girls/
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are going to turn Carol back into that "crazy bxtch ex-girlfriend villain" in this show. Well, after all, who needs Star Sapphire when they have a new female Green Lantern? 
> Ewwwww, I hope they know treading on old characters is not a good way to push Jessica Cruz.


I hate when Carol turns evil. Especially in the present

----------


## Johnny



----------


## skyvolt2000

> Yeah, the dialogue is kind of off, but the art .
> 
> How the heck do we not have something like this in the US?


Because you have 5 other human lanterns. Now do they get statues too or you want to deal with the backlash that will come pertaining to the certain 4.

----------


## Johnny

Well, considering the majority of the people who visit those theme parks likely have no clue about the concept of the Green Lantern character being multiple individuals, I doubt there would be any sort of backlash at all.

----------


## WallyWestFlash

I'm kinda underwhelmed by this Darkstar arc. Especially being the finale of this series. I still think Hal Jordan and the GLC is the best book out of Rebirth but still.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I'm kinda underwhelmed by this Darkstar arc. Especially being the finale of this series. I still think Hal Jordan and the GLC is the best book out of Rebirth but still.


Venditti's writing is almost always underwhelming.  Especially now that he has had to balance the four earth Lanterns, the books are now 97% posturing with 3% connective tissue stringing the posturing together to form something akin to a plot.

----------


## liwanag

> 


this is awesome. hal needs to punch more bad guys in the face.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> Venditti's writing is almost always underwhelming.  Especially now that he has had to balance the four earth Lanterns, the books are now 97% posturing with 3% connective tissue stringing the posturing together to form something akin to a plot.


ROFL - not far from the truth.

----------


## Frontier

> http://www.comicsbeat.com/sdcc-18-ta...er-hero-girls/
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are going to turn Carol back into that "crazy bxtch ex-girlfriend villain" in this show. Well, after all, who needs Star Sapphire when they have a new female Green Lantern? 
> Ewwwww, I hope they know treading on old characters is not a good way to push Jessica Cruz.


The fact that they're going for a "crazy ex-girlfriend" characterization for her makes me curious if Hal will be in it as the male GL. 



> Well, considering how adverse writers are to present functioning relationships in comics, maybe a return to "bad" (if not outright evil) will lead to her being used again.... ?  Not sure if that would be a good thing or not...


I'm still kind of expecting we'll get to a point where Carol somehow gets brainwashed evil again even if the Star Sapphire's don't even really work like that anymore.  



> At least give her a good-looking design. This one is just ugly compared to what they did to other girls...


I think her design is actually pretty cute. She just looks kind of short  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Tony Stark

> 


I love it. Looking forward to Morrisons take.

----------


## Johnny

> I love it. Looking forward to Morrisons take.


Apparently it's expected to be "old school".

----------


## Johnny

> The fact that they're going for a "crazy ex-girlfriend" characterization for her makes me curious if Hal will be in it as the male GL.


I doubt it. They mentioned Flash, GL, Hawkman and Green Arrow will all show up and I doubt they'd have all of them be white. They can just as easily make her John or Simon's ex, as they made Sinestro John's nemesis in the DCAU. Animation or TV shows don't tend to care about those details. Even The Flash show had Barry date Linda Park for awhile.

----------


## j9ac9k

> I doubt it. They mentioned Flash, GL, Hawmkan and Green Arrow will all show up and I doubt they'd have all of them be white. They can just as easily make her John or Simon's ex, as they made Sinestro John's nemesis in the DCAU. Animation or TV shows don't tend to care about those details. Even The Flash show had Barry date Linda Park for awhile.


Why not make her Jessica's ex?

----------


## Johnny

> Why not make her Jessica's ex?


That's a good point. I'm guessing the fact that it's a show for kids on Cartoon Network could be a problem. But then again, who knows.

----------


## j9ac9k

> That's a good point. I'm guessing the fact that it's a show for kids on Cartoon Network could be a problem. But then again, who knows.


Yeah, I seriously doubt that they'd ever do that for a kids show, but media has been playing with it in secret for decades - they actually could have Sapphire be Jess's former ex-best friend (even if it's in Sapphire's mind) and have her be super jealous of her new friends, etc.  Then you won't have to worry about people protesting, but still essentially have the same dynamic.

From what I saw of her on that other version of the show, she was always a little too preoccupied by thoughts of Hal, so it wouldn't be too big a change to have her shift focus on her "bff."

----------


## Frontier

> Apparently it's expected to be "old school".


Well, people were expecting Morrison would bring back the classic, Silver Age, feel  :Smile: .



> I doubt it. They mentioned Flash, GL, Hawmkan and Green Arrow will all show up and I doubt they'd have all of them be white. They can just as easily make her John or Simon's ex, as they made Sinestro John's nemesis in the DCAU. Animation or TV shows don't tend to care about those details. *Even The Flash show had Barry date Linda Park for awhile*.


And I thought that was a pretty dumb creative decision back then too  :Stick Out Tongue: .



> That's a good point. I'm guessing the fact that it's a show for kids on Cartoon Network could be a problem. But then again, who knows.


That, and Jessica's been pretty much portrayed as being straight in the comics, even if outside of Barry and crushing on a few guys (and Nightwing) she hasn't had much of an active love life. 



> Yeah, I seriously doubt that they'd ever do that for a kids show, but media has been playing with it in secret for decades - they actually could have Sapphire be Jess's former ex-best friend (even if it's in Sapphire's mind) and have her be super jealous of her new friends, etc.  Then you won't have to worry about people protesting, but still essentially have the same dynamic.


Y'know, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they handle it like that, especially since they said there's not going to be much romance on the show.

----------


## Johnny

[IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1527/80/1527802087264.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## SebastianS

Best Kyle. Best Hal.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> [IMG]https://desu-usergeneratedcontent*****/co/image/1527/80/1527802087264.jpg[/IMG]


I guess all those bumps to the head earlier in his career actually helped Hal out here.

Either that, or Kyle did not eat his Wheaties.

----------


## liwanag

so sapphire will portray a crazy ex, but not necessarily to hal, and will be depicted shorter than usual. sigh.

----------


## Hizashi

> Abu Dhabi made a theme park of an actual Hall of Justice, a 3D Green Lantern theater and a Hal Jordan bronze statue. Take notes, DC.


S*it this is awesome!

----------


## Johnny

> so sapphire will portray a crazy ex, but not necessarily to hal, and will be depicted shorter than usual. sigh.


Yeah, the short stature is a strange decision. Nothing against little people or anything like that, but given the nature of the character I would think Star Sapphire would be more of the tall, glamorous, queen bitch type.

----------


## Güicho

From Young Justice...








> Because you have 5 other human lanterns. Now *do they get statues too* or you want to deal with the backlash that will come pertaining to the certain 4.


Seeing it's CLEARLY  the  Hall of Justice   JL theme entrance , not a Green Lantern Corps specific themed entrance, I think (reasonable) people would understand the monuments here would be  to the JL founders, not to each   GL Corps member (when all the other families (Bat, Super, Aqua, Flash, have one monument  each , why would GL have 5 here...?) .
But some will always find something to complain about.

The more *GL specific* themed theater experience should absolutely and  seems to include other Corps, which is great!

----------


## Margaret

> Because you have 5 other human lanterns. Now do they get statues too or you want to deal with the backlash that will come pertaining to the certain 4.


No they don't. Statues in the Hall of Justice are those of the original 7 founders. If all the lanterns get statues, shouldn't all other heroes get them too? When that happened the place would be called Plaza of Justice.

----------


## Frontier

> Yeah, the short stature is a strange decision. Nothing against little people or anything like that, but given the nature of the character I would think Star Sapphire would more of the tall, glamorous, queen bitch type.


I think they're going for a Princess vibe, judging by her outfit. 

I'm wondering if her height might be a perspective thing rather then her just being short. 



> No they don't. Statues in the Hall of Justice are those of the original 7 founders. If all the lanterns get statues, shouldn't all other heroes get them too? When that happened the place would be called Plaza of Justice.


Or the Hall of Oa or something like that...

----------


## HAN9000

> Yeah, the short stature is a strange decision. Nothing against little people or anything like that, but given the nature of the character I would think Star Sapphire would be more of the *tall, glamorous, queen bitch type*.


Totally agree. Carol is 5'7". She is a tall, powerful woman.

----------


## HAN9000

> I think they're going for a Princess vibe, judging by her outfit. 
> 
> I'm wondering if her height might be a perspective thing rather then her just being short. 
> 
> Or the Hall of Oa or something like that...


If it's just the perspective thing that makes her look short, her body width clearly will be wider than other girls. That will make her...uh, overweight...(；′⌒`)

BTW, as I said long before, Green Lanterns should stop this Anthropocentrism. Why only earth Lanterns get all the statues or benefits? That's discrimination against aliens. LOL.

----------


## liwanag

https://superbromovies.com/2018/07/2...tory-is-right/

not so sure about tom crusie, but christopher mcquarrie would be just awesome, if ever.

----------


## Johnny

Cruise already played Hal 30 years ago anyway.




However, in case WB does plan to cast a big name, they at least take the property somewhat seriously.

----------


## Frontier

> If it's just the perspective thing that makes her look short, her body width clearly will be wider than other girls. That will make her...uh, overweight...(；′⌒`)


I don't think she's overweight, I think it's mostly that the skirt of her dress expands like that.

----------


## Margaret

> BTW, as I said long before, Green Lanterns should stop this Anthropocentrism. Why only earth Lanterns get all the statues or benefits? That's discrimination against aliens. LOL.


As we all know, humans have xenophobia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## liwanag

> Cruise already played Hal 30 years ago anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, in case WB does plan to cast a big name, they at least take the property somewhat seriously.


if only there's a younger version of tom cruise whose not already part of the MCU...

----------


## j9ac9k

I actually thought "Maverick" would've been terrible as Hal.  Sure, he was a cocky fighter pilot, but Iceman was right saying that Mav was reckless and couldn't be trusted in the sky - He eventually got his shit together, but Cruise's "man/boy who needs to grow up" archetype would've only been a prequel to the Hal who gets the ring.

I always think the perfect Hal is a younger version of this guy:
142683253986.jpg

----------


## Frontier

> I actually thought "Maverick" would've been terrible as Hal.  Sure, he was a cocky fighter pilot, but Iceman was right saying that Mav was reckless and couldn't be trusted in the sky - He eventually got his shit together, but Cruise's "man/boy who needs to grow up" archetype would've only been a prequel to the Hal who gets the ring.
> 
> I always think the perfect Hal is a younger version of this guy:
> 142683253986.jpg


Or the dreaded New 52 _Justice League_ Hal...

----------


## Johnny

> Sure, he was a cocky fighter pilot, but Iceman was right saying that Mav was reckless and couldn't be trusted in the sky.

----------


## silly

> Abu Dhabi made a theme park of an actual Hall of Justice, a 3D Green Lantern theater and a Hal Jordan bronze statue. Take notes, DC.


now this is the theme park i want to visit.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


Guy wants to get up close, and personal with his constructs.

----------


## Johnny

Love Jessica's dragon. Though Kyle should be the creative one.

----------


## j9ac9k

Someone doesn't want to be left out:
GL_Arisia_Manhunters.jpg

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> Love Jessica's dragon. Though Kyle should be the creative one.


I feel like Kyle's constructs have gotten lazier and lazier over the years.

----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks like what could've been another _Hal N' Pals_ arc. 

I kinda miss the Manhunters. 



> Love Jessica's dragon. Though Kyle should be the creative one.


He's got some Mecha fists going on there  :Smile: .. 



> Someone doesn't want to be left out:
> GL_Arisia_Manhunters.jpg


Arisia in the normal GL uniform looks weird.

----------


## vartox

> I feel like Kyle's constructs have gotten lazier and lazier over the years.


I feel like people have frequently used "Kyle is the creative one" as an excuse to get lazy with the other lantern's constructs and now his are nearly as uncreative  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny



----------


## liwanag

> Someone doesn't want to be left out:
> GL_Arisia_Manhunters.jpg


the uniform looks different...

----------


## WallyWestFlash

> 


LOL!!!

"You too Romeo"

I told you, i don't have Despero's paperwork Salaak."  :Wink: 

Great stuff.

----------


## j9ac9k

> the uniform looks different...


That comment is ironic since Arisia's usual outfit is so unlike the others, the last thing it is, is "uniform."  :Wink:

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> That comment is ironic since Arisia's usual outfit is so unlike the others, the last thing it is, is "uniform."


Arisia's miniskirt is iconic.  Sometimes it's the only way you can pick her out of a crowd of GLs.  It's as iconic as Canary's fishnets.  Sure, both are ridiculously out of date and probably modeled after a stripper their creator had a crush on back in the 19whatevers... But I think we can grandfather them in.  Otherwise, what's next?  Pants on Wonder Woman??

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> 


We don't get enough of those two together.

----------


## AimToTheStar

If you guys read DC Nation #3 today.

I will straight to the point. "No Hector Hammond. No Star Sapphire. No Carol Ferris? hmmm" NOOOOOOO!  You are heartless man Grant Morrison.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> If you guys read DC Nation #3 today.
> 
> I will straight to the point. "No Hector Hammond. No Star Sapphire. No Carol Ferris? hmmm" NOOOOOOO!  You are heartless man Grant Morrison.


I haven't read it, but I kinda suspected this was the case.  If anything, he's going to invent a new love interest for Hal because these big deal writers like to leave their stink on things.  Unless he totally mindf#$ks us and pairs him back with Arisia.

----------


## AimToTheStar

> I haven't read it, but I kinda suspected this was the case.  If anything, he's going to invent a new love interest for Hal because these big deal writers like to leave their stink on things.  Unless he totally mindf#$ks us and pairs him back with Arisia.


Like hell. Why DC don't use Carol and make her iconic like Lola(Lois Lane) or Diana or Black Canary? Ohh right i know why cause DC GOT NO BALLS!

----------


## liwanag

> If you guys read DC Nation #3 today.
> 
> I will straight to the point. "No Hector Hammond. No Star Sapphire. No Carol Ferris? hmmm" NOOOOOOO!  You are heartless man Grant Morrison.


sigh...

so what info was in it?

----------


## j9ac9k

It's interesting that the "No Carol Ferris? Hmm..." was Didio's response to Morrison saying "No Star Sapphire."  Might this indicate a push-back from Didio to include her somehow?  Like with anything in the article, Morrison says that it's all subject to artistic inspiration, so nothing's really set in stone.

It also sounds from the article that Morrison is on board for the first 12 at least - or as he calls it, the first "series" (akin to a tv season - episodics that have an overall 12-issue arc) but the way he talked about it, he could end up doing more "seasons" assuming the first twelve do well enough I imagine.

----------


## Johnny

Or maybe Carol would appear, just not as SS?

----------


## DragonPiece

> It's interesting that the "No Carol Ferris? Hmm..." was Didio's response to Morrison saying "No Star Sapphire."  Might this indicate a push-back from Didio to include her somehow?  Like with anything in the article, Morrison says that it's all subject to artistic inspiration, so nothing's really set in stone.
> 
> It also sounds from the article that Morrison is on board for the first 12 at least - or as he calls it, the first "series" (akin to a tv season - episodics that have an overall 12-issue arc) but the way he talked about it, he could end up doing more "seasons" assuming the first twelve do well enough I imagine.


That wasn't  Didio, that was Brian Cunningham, the editor.

----------


## j9ac9k

> That wasn't  Didio, that was Brian Cunningham, the editor.


Oh, I stand corrected.  :Smile: 

BTW, on a totally unrelated subject, has anyone seen "Death of Superman?"  I know Hal's there and of course he and the rest of the League are going to have to get their asses handed to them, but how does Hal fare?  Does he get more than a couple lines?

----------


## Johnny

He has a few lines, but nothing memorable. It's nice to hear Nathan Fillion as Hal again tho.

----------


## Johnny



----------


## vartox

This is what it says about Star Sapphire/Carol, for the record. The note kind of makes me wonder if Carol will show up but not as Star Sapphire. If that means she no longer has a ring or just shows up and doesn't use it, I don't know but I'm not mad either way  :Stick Out Tongue: 

B7AE152B-310C-4250-88B9-ED7DA97D6FD0.jpg

----------


## liwanag

> This is what it says about Star Sapphire/Carol, for the record. The note kind of makes me wonder if Carol will show up but not as Star Sapphire. If that means Skye no longer has a ring or just shows up and doesn't use it, I don't know but I'm not mad either way 
> 
> B7AE152B-310C-4250-88B9-ED7DA97D6FD0.jpg


well, i'm glad the guardians will get a rest from being the bad guys...

so this was from grant morrison then. even the handwritten remark about carol ferris?

----------


## Frontier

> This is what it says about Star Sapphire/Carol, for the record. The note kind of makes me wonder if Carol will show up but not as Star Sapphire. If that means Skye no longer has a ring or just shows up and doesn't use it, I don't know but I'm not mad either way 
> 
> B7AE152B-310C-4250-88B9-ED7DA97D6FD0.jpg


I mean, wishy-washy as she is, Carol refusing to become Star Sapphire again would be relatively in-character. 

If Morrison specified Star Sapphire and not Carol, then it's possible she might be part of Hal's Earth supporting cast.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Yeah, that'll go over real well... another depowered superheroine...

I'm starting to wonder how this will be any different from Venditti's run.

----------


## Bored at 3:00AM

I don't think Carol Ferris has ever been interested in being Star Sapphire. It's always seemed like a huge derailing to what she really wants to do--fly planes and build a business to push the boundaries of flight. Granted, I haven't read many of her New 52 appearances, so many she's changed her tune.

Keep in mind that Carol didn't become Star Sapphire like Hal became GL. It was forced upon her against her will by the Zarmarons again and again. It was an assault upon her mind and body that led to the murders of several people, including Katma Tui, the wife of her former employee and friend John Stewart. Being Star Sapphire has never been a fun time for Carol. I can totally understand why she would be perfectly fine with leaving that life behind.

----------


## phantom1592

> I don't think Carol Ferris has ever been interested in being Star Sapphire. It's always seemed like a huge derailing to what she really wants to do--fly planes and build a business to push the boundaries of flight. Granted, I haven't read many of her New 52 appearances, so many she's changed her tune.
> 
> Keep in mind that Carol didn't become Star Sapphire like Hal became GL. It was forced upon her against her will by the Zarmarons again and again. It was an assault upon her mind and body that led to the murders of several people, including Katma Tui, the wife of her former employee and friend John Stewart. Being Star Sapphire has never been a fun time for Carol. I can totally understand why she would be perfectly fine with leaving that life behind.


Agreed.

Honestly, It's one of the reasons I don't LIKE Carol as 'hero'. I love her as the girlfriend... I love her as an antagonist/boss/authority figure... I love her as an occasional villain... but I HATE her as a co-star/partner/sidekick. She has always worked best as a plot device. In any book that has to deal with 4-6 Green Lanterns... the LAST thing they need is MORE heroes fighting for the spotlight. 

Carol and Hal were never Ollie and Dinah... the 'partner' mentality was never really there. Hal NEEDS supporting cast... And he NEEDS a connection with humanity and earth... but the job of a Supporting cast is to support the main character. Having Carol retire from heroics to focus on her own goals is both a great idea for a Hal centric book... AND completely in-character for Carol.

----------


## HAN9000

I like how Dan Jurgens handled Hal in GL #52.  :Smile:  Not many scenarios but I haven’t seen that kind of solid writing of Hal in the main Universe for a long time.
I have a feeling that I’m gonna miss him after GLs ends.

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> I don't think Carol Ferris has ever been interested in being Star Sapphire. It's always seemed like a huge derailing to what she really wants to do--fly planes and build a business to push the boundaries of flight. Granted, I haven't read many of her New 52 appearances, so many she's changed her tune.
> 
> Keep in mind that Carol didn't become Star Sapphire like Hal became GL. It was forced upon her against her will by the Zarmarons again and again. *It was an assault upon her mind and body that led to the murders of several people, including Katma Tui, the wife of her former employee and friend John Stewart.* Being Star Sapphire has never been a fun time for Carol. I can totally understand why she would be perfectly fine with leaving that life behind.


Between that, and the sexual tension with another former employee...Carol is a human resources nightmare!




> Agreed.
> 
> Honestly, It's one of the reasons I don't LIKE Carol as 'hero'. I love her as the girlfriend... I love her as an antagonist/boss/authority figure... I love her as an occasional villain... but I HATE her as a co-star/partner/sidekick. She has always worked best as a plot device. In any book that has to deal with 4-6 Green Lanterns... the LAST thing they need is MORE heroes fighting for the spotlight. 
> 
> Carol and Hal were never Ollie and Dinah... the 'partner' mentality was never really there. Hal NEEDS supporting cast... And he NEEDS a connection with humanity and earth... but the job of a Supporting cast is to support the main character. Having Carol retire from heroics to focus on her own goals is both a great idea for a Hal centric book... AND completely in-character for Carol.


I agree with both of you. It was nice she got the chance to see what Hal's life as a superhero is like. It would have been better if she had to make key sacrifices like Hal has done during her adventures.

I think it is best she stopped being a SS. I would think that power has done more harm than good.

IMO, Hal's true partner in the field might be Ollie.

Looking at Carol, Yrra, & John...man to hell with the SS crew. It's only a matter of time before a writer comes up with a story where somebody justifiably goes to war with them.

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

Just random opinions...

The old school daddy's little brat role and later the ice princess roles got old and were ridiculously sexist.  That's saying a lot coming from me because I never notice that stuff, even throughout the 90s I just thought women liked to be saved by superheroes... go figure?  Anyway, Johns, give him credit he made her an actual human with actual human motivations in Secret Origins.  

She should be a star sapphire, but it should not come easy.  She should struggle with the decision.  At first when she was going out as a hero sapphire, she only did it because she percieved it as a last resort.  The only way to do X was to wear the ring.  Then somewhere along the lines, she just... did it.  I prefer my heroes to have a purpose.

Coming to terms with the bad things Star Sapphire did.  This was just brushed off by saying she wasn't in the driver's seat.  Maybe she and Hal should share some stories over a cup of coffee with her's about evil SS and Hal's about Parallax.

She doesn't have to be Hal's partner/sidekick.  She could do it on her own.

She is flawed in such a beautiful way that you don't see in many female characters.  She gets jealous, irrational, selfish, she can be uncaring at times, needy, manupulative, has a bit of a temper.  And yet we've also seen her be caring and charge head first into danger to save Hal.  Usually you get the Jessica Jones scenario, or more relevantly, the Jessica Cruz one, where the character has some mental struggle she has to overcome but those struggles are the result of some other outside force (usually a masculine one).  With Carol, she was born this way.  She's got no excuses.  Now there's a redemption story I'd like to read because I myself am somewhat of a scumbag through no one's fault but my own.

So many missed opportunities.

----------


## Frontier

> He has a few lines, but nothing memorable. It's nice to hear Nathan Fillion as Hal again tho.


He's also going to be in _Reign of the Supermen_.




Fillion pops up around the 5:44 mark.

----------


## Johnny

They are probably going to blow up Coast City...

----------


## Anthony Shaw

> Just random opinions...
> 
> The old school daddy's little brat role and later the ice princess roles got old and were ridiculously sexist.  That's saying a lot coming from me because I never notice that stuff, even throughout the 90s I just thought women liked to be saved by superheroes... go figure?  Anyway, Johns, give him credit he made her an actual human with actual human motivations in Secret Origins.  
> 
> She should be a star sapphire, but it should not come easy.  She should struggle with the decision.  At first when she was going out as a hero sapphire, she only did it because she percieved it as a last resort.  The only way to do X was to wear the ring.  Then somewhere along the lines, she just... did it.  I prefer my heroes to have a purpose.
> 
> Coming to terms with the bad things Star Sapphire did.  This was just brushed off by saying she wasn't in the driver's seat.  Maybe she and Hal should share some stories over a cup of coffee with her's about evil SS and Hal's about Parallax.
> 
> She doesn't have to be Hal's partner/sidekick.  She could do it on her own.
> ...


As it was mentioned, a lot of stuff about Carol was just swept under the rug during Johns' run.

I was thinking she could be more like Mary Jane Watson, than Jessica Jones.

Carol should be Hal's closet confidant not named Oliver or Barry.

Plus, Carol is Hal's anchor to Earth. He should be her confidant, and support her endeavors & stand by her.

----------


## liwanag

> They are probably going to blow up Coast City...


coast city blowing up... is a precursor for emerald twilight. which i'm not too interested to see in the dc animated universe.

----------


## liwanag

what.. double post again?

----------


## AngryComicBookNerd

> As it was mentioned, a lot of stuff about Carol was just swept under the rug during Johns' run.
> 
> I was thinking she could be more like Mary Jane Watson, than Jessica Jones.
> 
> Carol should be Hal's closet confidant not named Oliver or Barry.
> 
> Plus, Carol is Hal's anchor to Earth. He should be her confidant, and support her endeavors & stand by her.


I would argue that some of those things swept under the rug were for the better.  But some things like the Katma death should've been explored further.

I'm glad she's not Jessica Jones, though I guess you could go with that template since the Sapphires were once controlling her.  I may be reaching here, but at its core I see her as a flawed person with a chance at redemption.  That's sort of how I've always seen Hal too.  Depending on what version of Hal's backstory we have, before he got the ring, his life was kind of a mess due to his own personality traits.  He learned to be a better person with the ring.

It seems like there's 2 types of female superhero characters.  The saints, and the ones who would be saints if they weren't victimized by someone else.  But you know, I'm sure there's dozens of examples to contradict me.  Just saying that not every female character has to be a saint, and they don't all have to be villains either.  Most people live in between.

At this point, Hal's brother is more of an anchor to Earth than Carol is.

----------


## Johnny

> coast city blowing up... is a precursor for emerald twilight. which i'm not too interested to see in the dc animated universe.


Unfortunately it's a big part of GL history, so I can imagine it's probably not something they are willing to ignore, given they are doing an adaptation of Reign of the Supermen. Why would they even have Hal in the movie if they didn't plan to destroy Coast City. Plus, it would give them the convenient opportunity to replace Hal with a rookie GL like the comics did. Maybe in this universe it would be Jessica instead of Kyle.

----------


## j9ac9k

I didn't see the movie, but it seems this is more "inspired by" the comic book story rather than an outright adaptation, following the same plotpoints.  They might have the whole Four Supermen and Kal's resurrection resolve itself in a totally different way that doesn't even involve Coast City and Mongul.  All they really need is for Cyborg Superman to be evil.

----------


## vartox

> Just random opinions...
> 
> The old school daddy's little brat role and later the ice princess roles got old and were ridiculously sexist.  That's saying a lot coming from me because I never notice that stuff, even throughout the 90s I just thought women liked to be saved by superheroes... go figure?  Anyway, Johns, give him credit he made her an actual human with actual human motivations in Secret Origins.  
> 
> She should be a star sapphire, but it should not come easy.  She should struggle with the decision.  At first when she was going out as a hero sapphire, she only did it because she percieved it as a last resort.  The only way to do X was to wear the ring.  Then somewhere along the lines, she just... did it.  I prefer my heroes to have a purpose.
> 
> Coming to terms with the bad things Star Sapphire did.  This was just brushed off by saying she wasn't in the driver's seat.  Maybe she and Hal should share some stories over a cup of coffee with her's about evil SS and Hal's about Parallax.
> 
> She doesn't have to be Hal's partner/sidekick.  She could do it on her own.
> ...


I agree with a lot of this! I would really like to see a writer take all these negative traits and inconsistencies and poor writing Carol has endured and reconcile them into a complete picture of her character, flaws and all. A female character who has negative traits like selfishness, fickleness, jealously, etc is often played off as either not actually having flaws at all and these are just acceptable traits that everyone around her has to deal with or they're played off as more quirky and fun, or if they're an antagonist then they're just supposed to be a bitch with no redeeming qualities. They don't often get to be fully fleshed out characters and I think Carol getting a run with solid writing and a good amount of attention could be a great opportunity to have a female character with a lot of depth and traits that aren't often explored on women.

I liked Wolfman's Carol for that reason, she admits she's selfish and somewhat indecisive but she's still a strong, loving, likeable person.

I am really excited for Morrison's GL in general but I am a little wary of either how he's going to handle Carol, or the lack of her if he doesn't  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> They are probably going to blow up Coast City...





> Unfortunately it's a big part of GL history, so I can imagine it's probably not something they are willing to ignore, given they are doing an adaptation of Reign of the Supermen. Why would they even have Hal in the movie if they didn't plan to destroy Coast City. Plus, it would give them the convenient opportunity to replace Hal with a rookie GL like the comics did. Maybe in this universe it would be Jessica instead of Kyle.





> I didn't see the movie, but it seems this is more "inspired by" the comic book story rather than an outright adaptation, following the same plotpoints.  They might have the whole Four Supermen and Kal's resurrection resolve itself in a totally different way that doesn't even involve Coast City and Mongul.  All they really need is for Cyborg Superman to be evil.


I don't think they're guaranteed to follow the story to the letter, but I do find it conspicuous that, in a _Reign of the Supermen_ adaption, Hal is the only member of the League they confirm to be returning from the last movie.

----------


## Johnny

Judging by Hal's dialogue in the video("Come on, how long were WE gone?!"), I doubt he would be the only JL member returning, but to only show him of all the Leaguers in the featurette does raise questions.

----------


## liwanag

> I don't think they're guaranteed to follow the story to the letter, but I do find it conspicuous that, in a _Reign of the Supermen_ adaption, Hal is the only member of the League they confirm to be returning from the last movie.


really? haven't seen the list of voice actors yet myself, but i would have at least thought bruce and diana would have parts in the sequel.

----------


## mrbrklyn

> I like how Dan Jurgens handled Hal in GL #52.  Not many scenarios but I haven’t seen that kind of solid writing of Hal in the main Universe for a long time.
> I have a feeling that I’m gonna miss him after GLs ends.


Jurgens is a great writer altogether

----------


## j9ac9k

Our boy Hal making inroads into mainstream USA via Walmart:
https://www.newsarama.com/41249-the-...s-is-here.html

Always good to get more exposure.

----------


## Frontier

> really? haven't seen the list of voice actors yet myself, but i would have at least thought bruce and diana would have parts in the sequel.


I would agree, but I think it all depends on how they handle this adaption.

----------


## docmidnite

Hal and Carol being written perfectly in Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns Special #1 just before Sinestro was about to be executed (again)

----------


## docmidnite



----------


## docmidnite



----------


## Matt

There is a notion that rather large threads may contribute to server load. As such, we are experimenting with closing existing threads to see if it helps matters.
Feel free to start a new thread on the same topic.

----------

